# Bangladesh Economy: News & Updates



## Raquib

BB predicts 6 pc growth rate for 2007-2008 

Sun, Feb 10th, 2008 11:28 pm BdST
Dhaka, Feb 10 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Bangladesh Bank predicts a GDP growth rate in the range of 6.0-6.2 percent for fiscal 2007-08 if the political situation remains favourable.

The prediction came in the central bank's second quarterly report released Sunday.

At the launching of the report, economist Mostafa Kamal Mujeri said: "We hope the political situation in the country will remain good and that we will have the expected production of boro."

"The central bank made its evaluation taking these positive views into account."

The report said the bank had also taken into account the recession in financial activities in the country in its forecast.

But achievement of 6.0-6.2 percent growth depends on effective steps to face existing obstacles, the report added.

It suggested that the government go faster to implement the ongoing reforms in the economic sector to achieve the target.

It recommended ensuring an institutional structure to sustain existing policy ahead of the general election expected to be held by the end of this year.

At the same time, the government must ensure supply of quality seeds and fertiliser, power and diesel to achieve the target of boro production, the report said.

The central bank claimed that the economy of the country was improving.

The real economy showed an improved pace of growth as domestic production activities started to rebound after the 2007 floods and Cyclone Sidr, the report said, adding that export growth also started to gather pace.

Against the estimated growth of 6.5 percent in fiscal 2006-07, the target GDP growth rate for fiscal 2007-08 was initially set at 7.0 percent in the financial year budget.

Recent domestic and global development&#8212;including natural calamities, temporary disruptions in domestic production, and adverse price developments in the international market&#8212;have adversely affected the growth performance of the economy requiring a downward adjustment in the GDP growth rate for the current fiscal year, the report said. 

www.bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raquib

Bangladesh c.bank says confidence lifting economy

A recovery in business confidence is lifting Bangladesh's economic growth prospects as the country moves towards democratic elections due by the end of year, the central bank said in its quarterly report.

The report, seen by Reuters on Monday, said that industrial growth in the fiscal year to end-June would be between 8.5 percent and 8.7 percent, compared with nearly 9 percent last year. The service sector was forecast to grow by 6.3 percent, compared with about 7 percent last year.

An official who asked not to be identified said overall economic growth could touch 6.3 percent, below an earlier target of 7 percent but up from the 6.2 percent forecast by the central bank governor in December.

The country has been under a state of emergency for the past year. The interim government headed by former central bank chief Fakhruddin Ahmed has promised to hold free elections this year.

"But now the growth prospects of the economy are brighter," the central bank said, adding that confidence among the business community had improved in step with socio-political stability, helped by the election commitments of the army-backed government.

Rising inflation, floods, the deadly cyclone Sidr and the lack of confidence among business people had led to the earlier cut in the growth forecast.

Bangladesh's annual inflation rate hit a 17-year high of 11.6 percent in December because of a jump in food prices after a series of natural disasters.

The government was trying to increase the production of boro, a rice variety, by 21 percent to 17.5 million tonnes this year, said Mustafa K. Mujeri, the chief economist of the central bank.

"It is important to ensure the adequate and timely supply of fertiliser, credit, irrigation and other inputs to achieve the boro production target," the report said.

Source: http://sg.news.yahoo.com/rtrs/20080211/tbs...rt-7318940.html

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Raquib

*SEC tightens listing rules*
Wed, Feb 13th, 2008 12:54 am BdST
Dhaka, Feb 12 (bdnews24.com)&#8212; The Securities and Exchange Commission has made it mandatory for companies with Tk 50 core or more in paid-up capital to go public, in an effort to increase share supply to the capital market.

SEC executive director Farhad Ahmed told reporters Tuesday that private limited companies who want to raise their paid-up capital to Tk 40 crore or more have to convert to public limited companies within six months of the publication of the amended securities rules.

"Those who already have paid-up capital of more than Tk 40 crore will have 12 months to go public after the gazette notification of this decision by us," he added.

In case of public limited companies, those who have a paid-up capital of at least Tk 50 core have to issue an IPO within 12 months after their operation, Farhad said.

"However, public limited companies having no commercial operations at present will get three years' time to come up with an IPO after starting their operations," he added.

The SEC director said that non-compliance with these regulations would result in financial penalties "up to any amount".

Farhad told reporters that the regulatory body has approved Delta BRAC Finance's proposal to float zero-coupon bonds worth Tk 150 crore.

A zero-coupon bond is a discount bond bought at a price lower than its face value, with the face value repaid at maturity.

"The three-year bonds will be issued to banks and financial institutions which would not be listed on the public market," he added.

The executive director also informed reporters of the regulators decision to stop investors opening beneficiary owner's accounts upon allotted primary shares.

"We have seen that a certain number of BO accounts are found closed after the shares have been allotted and this is increasing at an alarming rate. There are 275 cases in Islami Bank alone," Farhad said. 

www.bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

Huge population not problem, poverty imposed upon people, Dr Yunus

New York, Feb 12 (BSS)-Nobel laureate Dr Muhammad Yunus said
the huge volume of population of a country is not the main cause
of poverty and the chronic hardship is the result of faults with
the economic system.

"Poverty was imposed on the people across the globe and it's
not created by the poor people," he said while inaugurating a
scholarship program launched after his name at the York College
here.

Under the 'Dr Yunus Scholarship', every year 10 Bangladeshi
students will enroll at the York College and another 10 students
of the college will come Bangladesh to gather practical
experience on micro credit program. York College will bear all
expenditure of this exchange program.

Addressing the occasion as the chief guest, Dr Yunus said,
despite a lot of constraints, Bangladesh is moving forward to
achieve development in many sectors including poverty reduction
and women empowerment.

"People is not a problem at all, people is the force," Dr
Yunus said, adding, "Problem is in the system, which need to be
eased for the masses to eradicate poverty."

He said the Grameen Bank proved that with proper planning and
appropriate initiatives, one could achieve development without
capital.

The Nobel laureate informed the audience that a pilot
project of micro finance named 'Grameen America' has been
launched at Queens in New York. He also said, he has a plan to
introduce the project to other cities of the USA.

President of York College Dr Marcia Keizs, Vice President Dr
Gerald Posman, vice chancellor of City University New York Dr
Selma Botman and Professor Dr M Shawkat Ali spoke at the
function, among others.

http://www.bssnews.net/index.php?genID=BSS...-02-12&id=7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Economy to see turnaround if emergency goes, says
ex-BB deputy governor
Staff Correspondent

The countrys present sluggish economy can see a turnaround only if the emergency laws are withdrawn, says a former central bank deputy governor, who believes that open market economy and a state of emergency are not compatible.
Emergency laws are very rigid whereas business is very flexible and these two just do not go together, Khondkar Ibrahim Khaled said at a book launching programme Wednesday.
Non-economic factors are responsible for sluggish economic performance, he pointed out. Only those who control the non-economic factors can provide the solution to the current problems.
If the government withdraws the emergency laws, there may be some political disturbances but the businesses will be able to run smoothly, the former deputy governor of Bangladesh Bank said.
The economy will rebound within six months if regular laws are enforced instead of the persisting emergency laws and if a government of peoples representatives is in place.
The senior banker, who is now chairman of the state-run Bangladesh Krishi Bank, launched the book titled Jonogoner Dorgoray Budget [Budget on the peoples doorsteps], edited by economist Atiur Rahman, in Dhaka.
Ibrahim Khaled viewed that channelling black money into productive sectors could help keep inflation in check.
If anybody invests black money in an industry, in creates a huge impact on the economy in terms of employment generation as well as increases in individual income, factory output and tax revenue, and thus brings down inflation or at least reduces its bite.
But if businessmen do not invest out of fear of being grilled for disclosing source of the black money, then no industry would be set up, he said.
It is definitely bad to hold black money, but the government should take pragmatic decision considering the reality, he suggested.
A black money holder sets up industries where 50,000 people work and if the government puts him behind the bar or forces him to go into hiding, those people will risk losing jobs.
Instead, the government can penalise him and let him off the hook to run his business smoothly, he felt.
Grameenphone and other mobile phone operators have been penalised heavily for doing illegal VoIP business, but the government did not arrest any of the officials of the operators, Ibrahim Khaled cited.
About agriculture production, the Krishi Bank chairman said if the country could achieve near self-sufficiency in food earlier, why not now.
He emphasised on smooth distribution of fertilisers and seeds to get a bumper boro crop.
Under the current distribution system, prices may not fluctuate but the farmers may not get the right quantity of inputs in the right time, he feared.
Open the marketing channel and allow good businesses to run, he suggested.
Atiur Rahman said the primary task of the government was to restore confidence in the businessmen.
If the government asks where the equity comes from, no businessman will invest, he said.
Absence of political stability is very bad for the economy, said Atiur, chairman of research organisation Somonnay.
Everybody in the government  from chief adviser to chief election commissioner and chief of army staff  is trying to assure the people that the election would be held on schedule, he said.
So many assurances create suspicion among the people, he pointed out.
In peoples mind, there are a lot of questions like Where the country is heading towards? and What is happening in the economy?
This shows that people lack confidence in the government, he said.
Stability in politics and administration is a must for smooth functioning of businesses, Atiur observed. 

Front Page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Govt working to increase manpower exports: Iftekhar

DHAKA, Bangladesh, Feb 13 (BSS)-Foreign Adviser of Bangladesh caretaker government Dr. Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury today said the government was working to increase manpower exports in a planned way to take advantage of the opportunities abroad.

In January, Bangladeshis got a record number of nearly 92,000 jobs abroad, said Iftekhar, who is Adviser for Expatriates' Welfare and Overseas Employment ministry.

Last year, he said, a total of 832,000 Bangladeshi workers were cleared for foreign employment while $6.56 billion were received in remittances, both setting new records.

According to a foreign office press release, nearly five million Bangladeshis were working in 100 countries now.

It said that the government was looking for newer job markets for the country's workers in Europe and elsewhere.

Recently a batch of 100 semi-skilled and skilled workers left for jobs in Romania, it said.

The Middle East and Gulf's booming economies, and Europe's ageing population and increasing skills of Bangladeshi workers, said the adviser, were helping the country is getting a bigger market share.

Bangladesh, he said, was trying to agreements with more and more countries for the purpose.

He said Bangladesh was working with international organisations like the IOM to organise temporary migration for its workers in an orderly manner, protecting "our workers' rights."

Dr. Iftekhar said that he had already asked the ministry to take measures to raise awareness and strengthen the pre-departure briefings of the job seekers.

Bangladeshis, in general are considered hard working and disciplined, he said.

But there were reports that some of them indulged in undesirable activities and improper behaviour by some of them.

And it would be "a great pity" if hundreds and thousands suffer for the faults of "a few," he said.

Bangladesh, he said, was in continuous dialogue with the "destination Countries", he said.

http://www.bssnews.net/index.php?genID=BSS...-02-13&id=7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

ICB set to buy troubled Oriental 

Thu, Feb 14th, 2008 8:05 pm BdST
Dhaka, Feb 14 (bdnews24.com)  Switzerland-based ICB Financial Group Holdings has clinched permission to buy troubled Oriental Bank, a central bank official said Thursday.

In a letter, Bangladesh Bank gave the green light to ICB Financial Group, the highest bidder, to buy a 51.10 percent stake in Oriental.

The central bank will sign a final agreement on Feb 28 with ICB, which will have to pay Tk 350.67 crore mentioned in the bid by the time, Bangladesh Bank deputy governor Murshid Kuli Khan told reporters.

ICB, incorporated in Switzerland, is the holding company for several banks operating in Eastern Europe, Africa and Asia.

The Group made its foray into Asia in 2003 by acquiring an indirect stake of 11.3 percent in Bank Internasional Indonesia, one of the largest banks in Indonesia, according to the company's website. ICB was listed on AIM (alternative investments market) of the London Stock Exchange in May 2007.

"The tender (for Oriental) was opened on Feb 4. The deal will be signed on Feb 28," Murshid Kuli Khan said.

On Sept 23, six companies had showed interest to buy the bank but only two of them took part in the bidding.

Local market players BRAC Bank and Summit Industrial & Mercantile Corporation were among the four other candidates.

The UK-based East Investment Private Equity and Sri Lanka's Hatton National Bank were the other contenders.

On June 19 last year, the central bank took over Oriental Bank to protect depositors' interest in the wake of the bank's several financial irregularities and mismanagement.

A central bank official was appointed as the bank's administrator to conduct emergency operations.

The central bank removed Oriental's managing director and suspended the board of directors' activities on Aug 6, 2006.

After intensive investigations, the bank's shares of its sponsors Obaidul Karim and Abul Khair Litu were confiscated as per the Banking Companies Act.

They were found responsible for "pervasive irregularities".

Later the central bank took a scheme to rebuild the bank, which increased its paid-up and approved capital.

On Aug 2, 2007, the BB invited 'Expression of Interest' for Oriental's 50.1 percent stake with a minimum target price of Tk 350 crore.

On Dec 12, 2007, the regulator floated tenders for a new management for Oriental, which was originally Al Baraka Bank when it started operations on May 20, 1987.

In 2004, the individual ownerships of the ICB Banking Group were corporatised under the umbrella of ICB Financial Group Holdings AG, a Swiss based holding company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Bangladesh exports to USA increase
United News of Bangladesh . Dhaka

Bangladesh exports in USA have shown some increase in the year 2007.
A data released by US department of commerce on Friday showed that Bangladesh exports to USA was $3,271.4 million during 2006 whereas in 2007 that figure has increased to $3,433.2 million.
An increase of $161.18 million between 2006 and 2007 could be considered as a notable boost considering the recent natural and political upheaval in Bangladesh during that period as well as slowing down of US economy beginning from the middle of 2007.
The US department of commerce ranked Bangladesh at 32 in terms of their volume of trade deficit this year that translates to a three digit upward change from Bangladeshs 2006 rank of 35.
The US bureau of economic analysis showed that US export to
Bangladesh also increased between 2006 and 2007 and thereby establishing a positive correlation between the two economies. This means that more Bangladesh exports to USA may spur more imports from USA and thereby establishing a two-way linkage between the sectors of the economy of these two friendly countries.
Market analysts believe that Bangladesh could expect further increase in its market penetration in the USA if the ongoing policy and institutional reforms could be strengthened along with reforms in the working environment of exporting sectors. 

Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Grameen Bank extends loan to immigrant women in US
Agence France-Presse . London

Grameen Bank, founded by Bangladeshi Nobel Prize winner Muhammad Yunus, is taking its pioneering microfinance model to the United States, the Financial Times reported Saturday.
The move, which will open doors for some of the 28 million people in the US who do not have bank accounts, comes with the banking sector there being battered by the crisis over subprime loans.
Grameen Bank made its name by lending money to poor women who are trying to start small businesses but cannot borrow from banks because they do not have a good enough credit rating or bank accounts.
The FT said that the bank had already lent 50,000 dollars (34,000 euros) in the last month to groups of immigrant women in the New York borough of Queens. It plans to offer 176 million dollars of loans within New York City over the next five years and then expand across the United States.
Now is a good time because of...the subprime crisis and that highlights the issue that the financial system is not perfect, said Yunus, who shared the Nobel Peace Prize with Grameen Bank in 2006, in comments quoted by the paper.
The banks entry into the US market is its first into a developed market. 

Business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Forex reserves hold steady over $5bn 

Sun, Feb 24th, 2008 10:00 pm BdST
Dhaka, Feb 24 (bdnews24.com)Foreign currency reserves of Bangladesh Bank have been remaining over the $5 billion mark for more than eight months, driven by inward remittances, according to central bank data.

Although most of the major indices of the economy are slowing, the foreign currency reserves have reached a satisfactory level, economists say.

The central bank recorded foreign currency reserves at $5.68 billion Sunday, up from Thursday's $5.61 billionenough to meet about four months' import bills.

Bangladesh Bank governor Salehuddin Ahmed expressed satisfaction over the increase in reserves and told bdnews24.com Sunday: "The reserves increased mainly due to the remittances sent by expatriate Bangladeshis. Despite huge import bills to the Asian Clearing Union in recent times, the foreign currency reserves have exceeded the $5 billion mark."

The BB governor said, "The figure is very positive for the country. About four months' import bills can be paid with the present reserves."

According to Bangladesh Bank statistics, the reserves touched $5.08 billion on June 30, the last day of the previous fiscal year.

The forex reserves have not since gone below the $5 billion mark.

The remittances from the expatriate Bangladeshis are steadily increasing over the past several years. In fiscal 2006-07, the remittances were recorded at $5.98 billion.

In the first seven months (July-January) of the fiscal 2007-08, Bangladesh posted inward remittances at $4.15 billion, with $715.49 million in January, which is a one-month record.

In the first seven days of February, remittances were $164.37 million.

According to the Export Promotion Bureau, export earnings grew only 2.4 percent in the first five months of the current fiscal year (July-November), down from 25.83 percent in the same period of the last fiscal year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

ICB buys Oriental 

Thu, Feb 28th, 2008 7:08 pm BdST
Dhaka, Feb 28 (bdnews24.com)  Switzerland-incorporated ICB Financial Group Holdings has purchased the problem-ridden Oriental Bank, officials said Thursday.

ICB has bought a 50.10 percent stake in the bank for Tk 350.67 crore and renamed it ICB Islamic Bank Limited.

ICB takes over management of the bank 15 days from now. A tripartite agreement was signed at Bangladesh Bank in Motijheel Thursday morning.

The proposed chairman of ICB Islamic Bank Ltd Dr Hadenan bin Abdul Jalil signed the agreement on behalf of ICB while Bangladesh Bank's acting general manager Jahangir Alam and Oriental Bank chairman AH Toufique Ahmed signed on behalf of their organisations.

ICB, incorporated in Switzerland, is the holding company for several banks operating in Eastern Europe, Africa and Asia.

The Group made its foray into Asia in 2003 by acquiring an indirect stake of 11.3 percent in Bank Internasional Indonesia, one of the largest banks in Indonesia, according to the company's website.

ICB was listed on AIM (alternative investments market) of the London Stock Exchange in May 2007.

After the signing of the agreement, Dr Hadenan told reporters that his first job after takeover would be to increase the efficiency of the bank.

He said necessary steps would be taken to bring back transparency to the bank, and that all banking activities would be conducted abiding by the rules and regulations of Bangladesh Bank.

The would-be chairman said that no officers or employees of the bank would be retrenched.

The bank will be overhauled with the appointment of new officials and employees, he said.

A plan is underway to increase the number of branches to 50 from the existing 30, Hadenan added.

Bangladesh Bank deputy governor Murshid Kuli Khan who was present at the ceremony said that being able to sell the troubled bank in such a short time was a great success for the central bank.

Of the 49.90 percent shares that remain of the bank, ownership of about Tk 300 crore would be given to general shareholders.

Depositors will also get a chunk of general shares proportionate to their deposits, according to a scheme.

The bank has about Tk 1,400 crore deposit liabilities .

Bangladesh Bank in a formal letter on Feb 14 gave permission to ICB, the highest bidder, to buy a 50.10 percent Oriental stake.

A tender was initially invited for the crisis-ridden Oriental on Feb 4, 2007. Six firms showed interest in buying the bank. Only ICB and Domestic Investors Consortium Bangladesh submitted tender bids.

Bangladesh Bank acquired Oriental Bank on June 19, 2006, following charges of financial irregularities.

An official of the central bank was appointed administrator of the bank. On Aug 6, 2006, the central bank removed Oriental Bank's managing director and suspended the activities of the bank's management council.

The central bank, with the government's approval for reconstruction of the bank, increased the approved and paid-up capital of the bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Industry, service sectors likely to see turnaround: ADB

DHAKA, Bangladesh, Feb 28 (BSS) - The industry and service sectors are expected to see a turnaround in the second half of the current fiscal, Asian Development Bank (ADB) Country Director Hua Du said today.

She said this at a function marking the release of the Bank's quarterly economic update at its office here. Senior economist Rezaul Karim Khan presented the update.

Hua Du said the first five months of the current fiscal 2007- 08 saw slow progress in different fields as the country was hit by floods and cyclone last year along with continued shortcoming in business confidence.

But, she said, the industry and service sectors are expected to see a turnaround following several government steps directed to restore the business confidence and revive activities in the private sector.

She hoped that the Better Business Forum, the Regulatory Reform Commission or the proposed Truth Commission would play a positive role in boosting the business confidence and suggested that the holding of regular dialogue between the government and the private sector may further stimulate the confidence.

Hua Du said the election preparation is in satisfactory progress and she believed the polls will be held in time as per the roadmap.

Replying to a question, Hua Du said the anti-corruption drive of the caretaker government should be selective and target oriented without allowing it to disrupt the overall business environment.

It has started to ease, she said adding, the caretaker government has already recognized the problems and undertaken measures to allay public fear.

The ADB chief said the country may have a bumper boro crop this year and a successful harvest may be able to bring down inflation at an affordable level.

The excessive subsidy to agriculture and petroleum products, she said, is aggravating the inflation which was 11.6 percent in December last on point to point basis.

She laid emphasis on further rationalizing the subsidies to reduce the government deficit financing.

The revenue collection of the National Board of Revenue (NBR) was 24.6 percent from July to January, the ADB report said adding the tempo may only be continued if business gets new impetus in the remaining time of the financial year.

The ADB said the country's export grew by 15.4 percent during the October-December period resulting from a downswing in the export orders for woven garments.

But much of the loss was overcome by rise in knitwear export, the ADB report said.

During the first half of the current fiscal, the growth of the large to medium industry was 3.5 percent compared to 8.1 percent growth in the small scale manufacturing.

Economic growth would be less than 6 percent this year compared to 6.5 percent during the previous fiscal, according to the report.

The growth outlook points to the need to boost business confidence, restoration of cyclone and flood affected infrastructure, livelihood of the displaced persons and recovery in the external competitiveness, the ADB report said.

It said the reserves at the Bangladesh Bank stood at US$ 5.4 billion at the end of January.

http://www.bssnews.net/index.php?genID=BSS...-02-28&id=7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Oriental Bank to expand with Islamic banking
Sajjadur Rahman


Switzerland-based ICB Financial Group Holdings AG, the new majority owner of Oriental Bank, plans to turn the once scandal-ridden bank into one of the country's biggest, focusing on Shariah-based banking.

Dr Hadenan Bin A Jalil, chairman of the ICB Group, which is listed on the London Stock Exchange, said Bangladesh has huge potential, but it would take five to six years to transform Oriental into one of the best banks in the country.

Hadenan made the comments on the day ICB formally signed a deal to take a 50.10 percent stake at a cost of more than Tk 350 crore (US$51 million). Oriental Bank will be renamed ICB Islamic Bank Limited, according to the new owner.

ICB is expanding. The company is now targeting emerging Asian economies and we've seen potential in Bangladesh where 85 percent of the 150-million people are Muslim, Hadenan told The Daily Star in an interview yesterday at Oriental Bank's headquarters at Karwan Bazar in Dhaka.

He said: We're committed to provide a wide variety of innovative Islamic products and services to fulfil the financial needs of the locals.

Other potential areas of business the ICB Group has identified are agriculture, services sector and remittance.

We will pump more into the bank to improve its efficiency and strengthen product base, said Hadenan, who is also the chairman of Takaful Malaysia, an insurance company.

ICB Group has already deposited the purchase sum with the Bangladesh Bank.

There will be zero tolerance with inefficiency in the management. Staff of the bank will be given time and training to improve their efficiency, he said. No employees will lose job initially as they will be monitored for one year.

On expansion plans, he said the first one year will be spent for restructuring the bank, aiming to provide improved services to the clients. Infrastructure, especially information technology will be heightened to international standard.

More emphasis will be given to electronic banking, including ATMs, he added.

New branches will come up, but the number will not cross 50, he said. Currently, the bank has 30 branches across the country.

The bank will ensure good governance, transparency and accountability. We'll provide a benchmark for other banks to follow, he added.

On the higher interest rate charged by banks in Bangladesh, Hadenan said: An efficient management can cut the lending rate.

The new owner of the bank said initially the bank's board will consist of as little as five or six members. Of them, one or two will be nominated from Bangladesh and three/four from foreign countries.

The Bangladesh Bank in June 2006 dissolved Oriental Bank's board of directors after detecting massive corruption. To safeguard the interest of the depositors, the central bank took over its full control and appointed a BB executive director as the bank's administrator.

In August 2007, BB floated a tender to sell the bank's majority shares. Two bidders participated in the tender and Swiss ICB Group won the bid as it offered higher price than that of Domestic Consortium.

Private sector, BB and Islamic Development Bank own the remaining shares.

ICB Group has banking business in some 13 countries in Africa and Asia.

Managing Director of Oriental Bank Asaduzzaman said the paid-up capital of the bank is over Tk 700 crore of which Tk 351 crore is ICB Group's share, Tk 300 crore depositors' shares and Tk 50 crore is with the bank's old shareholders. 

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Banks fail to keep pace with agri-credit needs
Bank borrowing to finance 4.7pc budget deficit tolerable: BB governor
Unb, Dhaka

Commercial banks have failed to keep pace with the credit requirement to help recover the agriculture output losses from two recurrent floods and devastating cyclone Sidr.

During July-January period of the current fiscal year, the banks disbursed only 54 percent against the requirement of around 80 percent of the year's total credit target of Tk 8,370 crore to stimulate farm production.

The disbursement of Tk 4,551 crore during the period was, however, 62 percent more than what the commercial banks disbursed during same period in the previous fiscal, according to Bangladesh Bank (BB) figures released yesterday.

The central bank has been insisting the banks since the second flooding last year to increase agriculture credit and disburse 80 percent of the fiscal year's total credit target by January so that the farmers could recoup their production losses through increased Boro cultivation.

The response from the state-owned banks has been slow. The private banks did better, Bangladesh Bank Governor Dr Salehuddin Ahmed said yesterday.

He was exchanging views with the new executive committee members of Economic Reporters Forum at the BB conference room on current economic issues including government's borrowing from the banking system, inflation and foreign exchange reserve position.

The governor said the central bank will again talk to the commercial banks to expedite agriculture credit disbursement and achieve the target by March.

He advised the banks not to chase the certificate cases while considering loan disbursement, as the amount stuck up against the cases would be at most Tk 50 crore, which is much less than one single loan defaulter from the large sectors.

On the most recent estimate of increased government borrowing from the banking system, Dr Salehuddin said: The 4.7 percent budget deficit is quite tolerable. It's unlikely to affect the inflation as well as the private sector lending.

He said the government borrowing so far was not so high except for the portion of Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC).

The government has so far borrowed only Tk 4,667 crore, excluding BPC's Tk 7,000 crore, from the banking system during the current fiscal year against total budgeted amount of Tk 7,253 crore.

About the forex reserve that stood at US$ 5.9 billion as of yesterday, the governor said some people have suggested that the BB should hold the reserve at a level of US$ 3.5 billion and release the rest to ease the forex market.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Fee fixed at $788 for Korea-bound Bangladeshi worker
Unb, Dhaka

The government has fixed US$ 788 as total fee for a Bangladeshi worker who will go to South Korea for work under the newly introduced Employment Permit System (EPS).

Sources said the Expatriate Welfare and Overseas Employment Ministry with the consent of the South Korean Labour Ministry has fixed the fee.

The total fee includes US$ 30 for Korean language proficiency test (KLPT). The charge also includes airfare, medical checkup, welfare fee, airport tax, immigration certificate and service charge of Bangladesh Overseas Employment and Services Ltd (BOESL).

The fee will have to be paid to BOESL.

An official announcement on Wednesday also advised the intending Bangladeshi workers not to do any financial transaction with any other recruiting agency or person to go to South Korea for work. 

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## Raquib

Hua Du sees economy recover 

Sun, Mar 2nd, 2008 5:20 pm BdST
Dhaka, March 02 (bdnews24.com)  The Asian Development Bank's Dhaka mission chief said Sunday the economy had recovered from the losses left by twin floods and a devastating cyclone.

Hua Du, the country director of the Manila-based agency, also forecast bright economic performance in the days to come.

"(About) 50 percent of Bangladesh economy has recovered. I think the economy will go up further," Hua Du said in a meeting with the members of the Overseas Correspondents Association, Bangladesh (OCAB) at the National Press Club.

She appreciated the rehabilitation and reconstruction efforts after the Nov15 cyclone.

The ADB chief said Bangladesh had a capability to become a middle-income country with per capita income of $1,000 in 2015-20 if stable investment policies were adopted.

Currently, the country's per capita income is $470.

"If Bangladesh remains stable, ensures availability of energy and electricity, develops infrastructure and sets up connectivity, the economy has a very good future," she said.

On poor implementation of the annual development programme, Hua Du said there was a sluggish trend in the implementation of the ADP over the years.

"We have the second half in hand. I hope it will increase in the second half (January to June)," she said.

Hua Du said instability did not necessarily mean that a "civil war" was going on here but it meant inconsistency of policies too.

Policies should not be changed from time to time, she said, adding: "Investors will not invest if there is no stability in policy."

Stressing greater connectivity of all regional countries, ADB's Dhaka chief said the proposed Dhaka-Kolkata passenger rail link was an "extreme encouragement" for regional cooperation.

She said the government should partially reduce subsidies to various sectors, including energy and fuel.

She said fixing a priority for subsidies was important.

"The revenue collections in Bangladesh were 10.6 percent, lowest among the countries of the region. The government needs to see which sectors need subsidy," she said.

"Subsidy should not go to the wrong groups."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Hua Du sees economy recover 

Sun, Mar 2nd, 2008 5:20 pm BdST
Dhaka, March 02 (bdnews24.com)  The Asian Development Bank's Dhaka mission chief said Sunday the economy had recovered from the losses left by twin floods and a devastating cyclone.

Hua Du, the country director of the Manila-based agency, also forecast bright economic performance in the days to come.

"(About) 50 percent of Bangladesh economy has recovered. I think the economy will go up further," Hua Du said in a meeting with the members of the Overseas Correspondents Association, Bangladesh (OCAB) at the National Press Club.

She appreciated the rehabilitation and reconstruction efforts after the Nov15 cyclone.

The ADB chief said Bangladesh had a capability to become a middle-income country with per capita income of $1,000 in 2015-20 if stable investment policies were adopted.

Currently, the country's per capita income is $470.

"If Bangladesh remains stable, ensures availability of energy and electricity, develops infrastructure and sets up connectivity, the economy has a very good future," she said.

On poor implementation of the annual development programme, Hua Du said there was a sluggish trend in the implementation of the ADP over the years.

"We have the second half in hand. I hope it will increase in the second half (January to June)," she said.

Hua Du said instability did not necessarily mean that a "civil war" was going on here but it meant inconsistency of policies too.

Policies should not be changed from time to time, she said, adding: "Investors will not invest if there is no stability in policy."

Stressing greater connectivity of all regional countries, ADB's Dhaka chief said the proposed Dhaka-Kolkata passenger rail link was an "extreme encouragement" for regional cooperation.

She said the government should partially reduce subsidies to various sectors, including energy and fuel.

She said fixing a priority for subsidies was important.

"The revenue collections in Bangladesh were 10.6 percent, lowest among the countries of the region. The government needs to see which sectors need subsidy," she said.

"Subsidy should not go to the wrong groups."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Forex reserve hits $6b
Unb, Dhaka

The country's foreign exchange reserve crossed US$ 6 billion mark for the first time, backed by substantial increase in foreign aid coupled with sales proceeds from the majority shares in troubled Oriental Bank.

In addition to common factors like robust remittance, the forex reserve rose to the level due mainly to substantial inflow of Asian Development Bank (ADB) and about US$ 50 million of Oriental Bank sales proceeds, a senior Bangladesh Bank executive said yesterday.

He said the commercial banks also deposited some more foreign currencies with the central bank as the forex market remained a bit liquid, contributing to crossing the mark.

The foreign exchange reserve stood just over US$ 6 billion at the closing Sunday, he added.

The reserve could have reached the mark much earlier unless the central bank had to release around US$ 350 million mainly for increased import of food items and fuel oil, said the executive.

Switzerland-based ICB Financial Group Holdings AG Thursday signed the sale-purchase agreement to take over 50.16 shares of the troubled Oriental Bank, after paying over Tk 350 crore equivalent to around US$ 50 million.

The Bangladesh Bank executive said the reserve position would, however, decline by around US$ 730 million by this week due to the regular bimonthly payment to Asian Clearing Union (ACU). The payment will have to be settled no later than Thursday (March 6).

He said the ACU payment would also be record highest this week, about double than any other earlier payments, as Bangladesh had imported huge quantity of food and fuel oil from the ACU member countries, mainly India.

Even after ACU payment, the forex reserve will hover over US$ 5 billion mark, he said, adding that it would remain at a range between US$ 5.2 billion and US$ 5.3 billion.

Bangladesh Bank sources said the reserve stood lower at $5.4 billion as of end January this year against $5.5 billion as of end December 2007 due to ACU payment of $452 million on January 6, 2008.

However, the reserve was markedly higher than the $3.7 billion as of end January 2007.

Meanwhile, robust remittance, increased foreign aid as well as a rebound in exports by the end of the first half of the current fiscal year contributed to raising the reserve to the level.

During the first half of the current fiscal year, remittance receipts increased by $832.28 million or 25 percent to $4.2 billion against $3.3 billion during the same period last fiscal year, according to Bangladesh bank figures.

Total aid disbursements during the July-December 2007 period doubled to $768.48 million from $384.59 million in the corresponding period of the previous fiscal year.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

nice to see bangladesh progressing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Thailand keen to sign FTA with Bangladesh

FE Report

Thailand is keen to sign a Free Trade Agreement (FTA) with Bangladesh to bolster bilateral trade, commerce and investment.

"Signing FTA will help deepen economic ties between Thailand and Bangladesh," Chalermpol Thanchitt, ambassador of Thailand to Bangladesh, said Monday in the city.

He said both the countries can start negotiation for signing such a deal to pave the way for promotion of trade. It will help brining Thai investment in Bangladesh.

Many Thai companies are now planning to relocate their businesses in Bangladesh, Thanchitt told a press conference, arranged ahead of the Thailand Exhibition titled 'Explore the Finest Thai Healthcare, Beauty and Spa'.

The exhibition will be held at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel during March 5-8. Some 43 Thai manufacturers and exporters will participate in the exhibition to showcase their products and exchange views with the local businessmen.

The companies will put on display 11 categories of products, including chemicals, construction materials, hardware and machinery, auto parts and accessories, electrical appliances, food and beverages, garments and textiles.

Apart form this, there will be Thai food festival at Westin Hotel in Dhaka from March 8 to 18, at Aristocrat Restaurant in Dhaka from March 9-12 and at the Pavilion Restaurant in Chittagong from March 13-15.

"Thailand is planning to organise many other activities in Bangladesh to strengthen trade ties between two countries," ambassador of Royal Thai embassy said.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/sear...p;news_id=27078

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

US ad group wants to secure strong foothold in Bangladesh
A Z M Anas

Ogilvy and Mather, a US advertising group, has launched its direct operation in Bangladesh to secure a strong foothold, tapping the fast-growing local ad market, a top company executive said Monday.

"It's an important consumer market in Asia," Miles Young, who heads the company's Asia Pacific operations said.

"The country's ad market is relatively small by Asian standards. But Bangladesh is a tiger cub. Few countries are growing at a rate Bangladesh is doing. So, we are looking at it strategically," Young told the FE in an interview.

He said a vibrant economy and its 20 million middle class consumers galvanised Ogilvy into bolstering its presence in Bangladesh.

The country's ad market has been expanding at a double digit rate over the years and has the potential to grow further.

By various estimates, more than 500 advertisement companies are operating in Bangladesh and of them some 50 are members of the Advertising Agencies Association of Bangladesh, the industry lobby.

The size of Bangladesh's ad market is estimated at Tk 10 billion, with Bitopi, Grey, Unitrend, Adcom and Interspeed being top players.

Young, who is now in the capital to launch the country operation, said his company's aim is to become what he called the "best" player.

"We want to please our clients and build quality. We want to be the largest and the best, although size has never been an objective," he said.

Young denied that the New York-based Ogilvy's presence would elbow out the local companies in the race, saying every market should have a balance between multinationals and locals and there should be a healthy competition.

"It's good to have competition. Local companies need to decide whether they should be local or become international," he said.

Young said his company's decades-long expertise in brand campaign and its position as a global player would help it cement its strength in Bangladesh's ad industry.

"We build brand out of products and try to sell it  rationally. Our experience with IBM and Dove has allowed us to be one of top ten players in the world and the number one in the Asia Pacific region. And these are our selling points," he said.

As mobile telephony has revolutionised Bangladesh's ad architecture, the Oxford-educated company executive said his company will bet big on the country's burgeoning sector in the near future.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/sear...p;news_id=27064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

NY-based ad firm debuts in Bangladesh
Star Business Report

A New York-based ad firm, Ogilvy and Mather, started its direct operations in Bangladesh on a joint venture basis yesterday.

'We see the future beyond today' that gets us involved in direct operations in Bangladesh, Miles Young, chairman of Ogilvy and Mather's Asia Pacific zone, told a function in Dhaka.

Ogilvy and Mather Communications Ltd has partnered with Marka, a local company, with 70: 30 equity.

Advertisement industry has huge prospects in Bangladesh, said Young.

He said: With its huge population and consumers, the future of Bangladesh's advertisement industry must be bright.

Young also focused on developing Bangladesh's own brands and building competitions among the firms for a sustainable growth of the industry.

He asked local entrepreneurs to create and develop the idea of brands to promote the economy.

Bangladesh also needs to develop healthy competitions among the advertising agencies to develop the sector furthermore, Miles added.

The current size of Bangladesh's ad market is around TK 1,000 crore.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Remittance grows over 26pc in 8 months
Star Business Report

The amount of inward remittances crossed $4.8 billion in the first eight months of the current fiscal year, marking more than 26 percent rise over the same period of the previous fiscal, according to Bangladesh Bank (BB) statistics.

The country received $4.827 billion in remittances during the July-February period of fiscal year 2007-08 compared to $3.824 billion during the corresponding period of FY2006-07.

Meanwhile, the country's foreign exchange reserve reached a new high at $6,015.52 million as of yesterday, mainly due to robust growth of remittance and the donor agencies -- World Bank and Asian Development Bank -- that have recently paid $100 million and $50 million respectively.

According to BB, Bangladeshi nationals working abroad remitted $676 million in February which was $710 million in January. The monthly remittance figure of January was a record in the country's history, BB sources said.

The country's private and state-owned commercial banks are trying their best to increase the flow of inward remittances from different parts of the world, including the Middle East, United Kingdom, Malaysia and Singapore to meet their growing demands for foreign exchange, sources said. 

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Remittance grows over 26pc in 8 months
Star Business Report

The amount of inward remittances crossed $4.8 billion in the first eight months of the current fiscal year, marking more than 26 percent rise over the same period of the previous fiscal, according to Bangladesh Bank (BB) statistics.

The country received $4.827 billion in remittances during the July-February period of fiscal year 2007-08 compared to $3.824 billion during the corresponding period of FY2006-07.

Meanwhile, the country's foreign exchange reserve reached a new high at $6,015.52 million as of yesterday, mainly due to robust growth of remittance and the donor agencies -- World Bank and Asian Development Bank -- that have recently paid $100 million and $50 million respectively.

According to BB, Bangladeshi nationals working abroad remitted $676 million in February which was $710 million in January. The monthly remittance figure of January was a record in the country's history, BB sources said.

The country's private and state-owned commercial banks are trying their best to increase the flow of inward remittances from different parts of the world, including the Middle East, United Kingdom, Malaysia and Singapore to meet their growing demands for foreign exchange, sources said. 

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

HIGHER ECONOMIC TRAJECTORY
Bangladesh ready to rival Asia's mighty manufacturing hubs

By ERIC PRIDEAUX

Sure, the shipping distance from Japan to this sprawling industrial park might be great, and his trucks must sometimes compete with rickshaws and livestock on the crowded roads outside its walls.

But overall, Yasufumi Matsuo, executive director at Japanese electronic parts maker Op-Seed Co.'s factory in Chittagong, is happy with conditions at the Export Processing Zone here in Bangladesh's main port town, where local workers at his plant manufacture buttons and light-emitting diode displays used in vending machines assembled back in Japan.

"They make good products," said Matsuo, who has run the plant for a decade. While he wants improvements in water supply and, to reduce downtime, electricity generation, his 1,200 workers get the job done well, he said. "They hold their own against workers in China and Thailand."

Despite years of corruption that hindered growth by, for example, snarling maritime traffic at Chittagong, Bangladeshi business conditions are improving. Bangladeshi leaders want Japan to invest more in their domestic businesses and consume more exports, saying Bangladesh now has a competitive edge over China as a key economic partner.

In a country with per capita gross domestic product of $1,400 (¥151,000), compared to $33,800 (¥3.7 million), in Japan, building those ties is a priority.

Not that this country of 150.4 million mostly Muslims has been languishing. Annual growth has averaged 5.6 percent over the past 10 years, with last year's rate of 6.7 the highest-ever. A top government official believes that despite November's catastrophic cyclone Sidr, growth this year will hover around a respectable 6.0 percent  above the world average.

"What frustrates me is that we could have touched 8, 8.5 percent (growth) easily" had there been cleaner politics in the land, remarked well-known leather-goods and pharmaceuticals businessman Syed Manzur Elahi, who serves as administrator at the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry.

Elahi is not alone in issuing bold claims. According to a 2000 report for the World Bank titled "Estimating the Effects of Corruption Implications for Bangladesh," if the country had reduced corruption "to levels existing in transition economies like Poland," growth in 1990-97 could have risen by more than half.

Real growth of 8.5 percent would put Bangladesh on the same economic trajectory as India, with which it shares a long border, and well on the way to China's 10.5 percent. But as long as it was business as usual at Chittagong in Bangladesh's southeast, near the border with Myanmar, Bangladeshi manufacturers could not hope to be competitive on a global scale.

Port authorities demanded "speed money," or bribes, before letting goods pass. And even when officials' palms had been duly greased, other miscellaneous port delays made it difficult for Bangladeshi companies to complete overseas orders in fewer than 90 days  twice the time needed in No. 1 competitor China, Elahi said.

This began to change after leaders responded to an outbreak of political unrest by imposing a state of emergency on Jan. 11, 2007. An interim government assumed power, arresting scores of politicians and businessmen suspected of shady dealings.

Some Bangladeshis have grumbled about the state of emergency because elections have been suspended until this December. But by slashing red tape the political deep freeze has allowed the caretaker government to cut ships' waiting time at Chittagong by some 70 percent to four days, giving domestic manufacturers a new edge on such big competitors as China, Elahi said.

Foreign manufacturers still worry about Bangladesh's underdeveloped infrastructure, but the Bangladesh Export Processing Zone Authority is trying to put their concerns to rest.

For example, at the processing zone in South Halishahar, Chittagong, where Japan's Op-Seed has its plant, there are plans to put 50 megawatts of new power generation online in September, expand treatment of water waste and beef up high-speed communications networks to enable video conferencing between the eight Export Processing Zones and overseas offices.

Meanwhile, officials said monthly worker wages of some $30 make Bangladesh more competitive than their counterparts in Vietnam, where they said wages were $80, or China, where wages reach $100. The comfortable business environment has attracted manufacturers supplying parts to such blue-chip Japanese companies as Minolta, Sony and Nissan, according to BEPZA.

Removing obstacles to exports at home is one thing, but another important challenge for Bangladesh is to diversify its overseas markets for woven garments and knitwear, which together account for about three-fourths of exports, and other products such as frozen shrimp, leather and goods made of the vegetable fiber jute. Just over half go to the European Union, while about a third travel to the Americas.

On the other hand, Bangladeshi trade officials say Japan, the world's second-largest economy, absorbs only about 2 percent of exports partly because of stringent requirements to document that goods originated in Bangladesh.

Also, Bangladeshi officials say Japan sets higher quality standards than large Western buyers, making it uneconomical to build relationships with Japan until larger demand emerges.

"Why should I take the extra botheration of having a fully air-conditioned factory for exporting to Japan and the amount of the export order is only $10,000? It's not feasible," said Faridul Hassan, director general at the Ministry of Commerce's Export Promotion Bureau, speaking as a hypothetical exporter slapped with higher requirements to refrigerate export goods.

Conditions are beginning to change, however, as rising labor costs in China, Japan's largest trading partner, will compel China to up its export prices, Bangladeshi trade officials say.

"Our price is quite competitive in comparison to China and the rest of the world," said Shahab Ullah, vice chairman of the Export Promotion Bureau. "There is a growing realization among Japanese policymakers that there has to be China, plus one country. They're looking for it."

An encouraging sign came during a Bangladeshi trade fair in Japan one year ago. On display were a dozen or so products, including ceramics, ready-made garments, textiles, leather products and jute goods.

Japanese visitors were impressed by the quality, Ullah said. For one, there were immediate "spot" orders worth about $1 million and potential orders twice that value, he said, adding that many of the relationships forged that day have taken root.

"Our commodities are coming up," Ullah said. "A serious market is in the process of being opened."

Source: The Japan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Bangladesh gets $ 14.56m export orders from US trade show

The Bangladesh companies were very successful in earning export orders to the tune of US $ 1.36 million as confirmed and US $ 13.2 million as prospective one from ASAP Show in Las Vegas, USA. Some of the participating companies informed that negotiation is still going on with the newly contacted buyers to materialize those orders.

Besides, 119 business enquiries were received and 160 new contacts established during the fair. Most of the companies were highly optimistic about achieving significant business from the buyers contacted through our participation in ASAP Show.
Bangladesh participated in the 13th edition of ASAP (Apparel Sourcing Association Pavilion) Global Sourcing Show, a premier Apparel Exposition held recently in Las Vegas, USA, an export promotion bureau press release said here today. Thirteen garments exporting companies, members of BGMEA & BKMEA took part in the show under the auspices of Export Promotion Bureau.

The show was held in Sand Exposition Hall of very famous Venation Hotel. Apart from Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, Macao, Vietnam, Hong Kong, Chain, Korea, Sri Lanka, Israel, were among the other nations attended the show. A wide variety of woven and knit garments such as T- Shirt, Polo Shirt, Sweat Shirt, Tank-Top, trousers, Shirts were exhibited in Bangladesh Stand during the fair. Bangladesh Stand have had a befitting look along side other participating countries and successfully made impact on the visiting importers and buyers. Almost 400-500 hundred buyers registered with the ASAP visited the show and were seen enthusiastic about Dhakas apparel products.

Besides these registered buyers, some buying agents of world famous Wal-mart, K-mart, Kumer Group, Nautica, GAP, Target also visited Bangladesh Stand. All the visiting buyers had a lot of praise for Bangladeshi garments. They also discussed some key issues like child labour, timely shipment, compliance issue, quality management and shipment under LDP system to augment Bangladeshs export to the US market.

Bangladesh Ambassador to United States Humayun Kabir visited Bangladesh pavilion and discussed various issues and strategy with the participants and as well as with the buyers. Expressing the same opinion, the ambassador requested the participating companies to address the issues raised by the visiting buyers to take advantage of the huge US market. 

bdmilitary.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

New labour wings can be opened in overseas missions: Govt body
Star Business Report

An inter-ministerial committee has recommended steps to assess demands for manpower in various sectors, both at home and abroad, and develop skills accordingly to reduce unemployment rate.

The committee, headed by labour and employment secretary, also proposed bilateral arrangements with overseas employers for setting up vocational training centres to train job seekers for immediate employment.

The report, prepared by the committee and presented during a discussion at the Bureau of Manpower Employment and Training (BMET) yesterday, said all the Bangladesh missions abroad should give the highest priority to overseas employment and that new labour wings may be opened in the countries that have labour demands.

"We shall lose our labour market abroad, if we cannot train the workers in line with the requirements," he said, adding that most recruiting agencies unfortunately do not give much emphasis on the issue.

The skills of the workers do not match the requirements of the employers that forces workers to take other jobs at lower wages, Labor and Employment Adviser Anwarul Iqbal said.

"These people sell lands and borrow money to go abroad, but return homes with little income. They find no option other than committing suicide and crimes when they return home," Anwarul Iqbal, also adviser to Local Government and Rural Development, said.

Urging recruiting agents to select the jobseekers from the database of BMET, he said unless they do it, the government might itself do the task of selecting the aspirant migrants for overseas employment. "This will surely not be a good thing for the recruiting agents."

BMET Director Nurul Islam said the government may introduce quality assurance scheme to ensure quality of training.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Bangladesh To Continue To Boost Garment Sector

The government has taken necessary steps to maintain the current momentum of progress in the country's garment sector so that it could survive in the competition of quota-free world, said Textiles and Jute Adviser Mohammed Anwarul Iqbal.

He made the remarks at a daylong seminar titled New Vision and Development of National Institute of Textile Training, Research and Design (NITTRAD): Presentation of Assessment Reports at a city hotel Thursday.

The seminar was organized by the Ministry of Textiles and Jute in cooperation with Bangladesh Quality Support Programme (BQSP) of European Union (EU) and United Nations Industrial Development Organizations (UNIDO), aiming to improve the productivity and quality of textiles and RMG products so that the textiles and RMG sector could survive in the competition of global and domestic markets.

In his speech, the Adviser said the country's garment sector has now become a US$4 billion foreign exchange earner, enjoying the status of one of the largest garment and T-shirt exporters to the EU and also one of the largest apparel exporters to the USA.

With the MFA being phased out from 2005, the manufacturers and exporters of RMG in Bangladesh are competing in a greater context on the global apparel market, he told the seminar.

"Now the country has a very liberal investment climate. It takes, for instance, just three days for a foreign investment registration and there is no discrimination between foreign and local private investors. Hundred percent foreign investment as well as joint ventures with local partners are allowed here," Iqbal said.

Considering the problems facing by the textile sector, he said, "Whatever might be the problems ahead of us, the trend of our progress in this sector shows that a new generation of entrepreneurs have emerged."

He hoped that the present rate of development in the overall textile sector in the country will continue and the country's foreign currency earning from RMG export would cross US$5 billion before 2010.

Textiles and Jute Secretary Abdur Rashid Sarker presided over the opening session. Officials from different ministries, representatives from EU, UNIDO, BQSP, BTMA, BGMEA, BKMEA and BIFT attended the seminar.

Different issues such as spinning, weaving, dying, knitting and quality control came up for discussion in five sessions of the seminar.

Later, an agreement was signed between NITTRAD and Niederrhein University of Germany to upgrade the education and training facilities of NITTRAD.

Marie Louise Klotz, Dean of the department of Textile and Clothing of Niederrhein University, and Shamsul Alam, principal of NITTRAD, signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations.

Source: AsiaPulse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Bangladesh garment exports show strong recovery in January

Bangladesh's garment exports grew strongly on the back of hefty exports to major markets in Europe and the United States, signalling a recovery by the vital industry, officials said on Saturday.

Exports grew by 58 percent in January to 957 million dollars from the same month a year earlier, latest available official figures showed.

"It's a huge comeback for our garments industry. After some bad times, we have now shown our capability and there are signs that growth will remain robust," the head of the government's export promotion bureau Shahab Ullah said.

Bangladesh's garment exports were in negative territory during the first five months of the fiscal year starting in July as a result of continued fallout from labour unrest and political turmoil.

But they began picking up in December.

Labour unrest has begun to decline with promises by companies to improve working conditions and low wages and there has been relative political stability since the installation of a military-backed government in early 2007.

The garment trade is the backbone of Bangladesh's manufacturing industry, accounting for 80 percent of overall exports and 40 percent of the country's industrial jobs.

Exporters said the January growth showed that Bangladesh can compete as a top garment exporting nation.

"We've shown we can beat China in prices and quality, and buyers from Europe and the US are now flocking in," Anwar ul Alam Chowdhury Parvez, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said.

Garment export sales fetched 9.3 billion dollars out of a total 12.18 billion dollars in export earnings in the last financial year to June 2007.

Parvez forecast this year garment exports would cross 11 billion dollars.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080315/wl_st...le_080315161515

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Garments eye $18b export by 2010 as China struggles with strong Yuan

Mushir Ahmed

Manufacturers eye an 18 billion dollars of garment exports in 2010, as strong Chinese and Indian currencies have hit their exports hard, while a weak Taka make Bangladeshi items the cheapest in the world, officials said.

Their comments came as the Export Promotion Bureau said Saturday the country's exports grew 51 per cent in January year-on-year, on the back of 'stunning' performance by readymade garments.

The country exported goods over 1.23 billion dollars, which is at least 51 per cent more than figure of last January, with garments accounting for over three-fourths of the tally.

The performance pushed the seven months export growth to 9.78 per cent to a total 7.73 billion dollars.

"It's a very good come-back for our garments industry. And trends of February and March show that the growth would remain robust this year," head of government's export promotion bureau Shahab Ullah said.

Knitted items such as T-shirts, pullover led the growth with 69 per cent increase and and the woven garment items such as trousers soared by 49 per cent.

"We had some bad time in July-September. But we gradually picked up steam since then," the EPB chief said.

The country's export was in the negative territory in the first five months of the fiscal year beginning from July due to the continued fallout of labour unrest and political turmoil since late 2006.

In December garments showed first signs of major recovery, pushing the six months growth to positive territory of three per cent to 4.9 billion dollars.

Exporters said the January growth showed the impact of the 2006-7 turmoil is over and Bangladesh making rapid strides to emerge as the most serious challenger to China.

"We have proved what we are capable of. We beat China both in prices and quality in some categories," Bangladesh Garments Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) chief Anwarul Alam Chowdhury Parvez said.

He said garment exports would fetch at least 11 billion dollars this year, as most of the factories have been swamped with orders.

Statistics released by the US commerce department shows that Bangladeshi made knitted cotton trouser, a major export item, beat China in volumes for the first time in history.

"If the political stability remains and there is no fresh major labour troubles, we will export 14 billion dollars next year and over 18 billion by 2010," he added.

The country's exporters have already expanded their facilities to cope with orders over 15 billion dollars, but could not utilise the capacity last year because of the political and labour troubles.

According to the BGMEA, despite the turmoil, the country imported 104,000 units textile and garments machinery last year, which is three times the figure of 2003.

Fazlul Haq, the leader of knitwear manufacturers association, said the appreciation of Chinese Yuan and Indian Rupee has played a key role in making Bangladeshi-made garments the darling to international buyers.

"There is hardly anyone who can compete us in price. Factories in China and India have become sick because of their appreciating currencies. They can no longer compete with us," he said.

Chinese Yuan appreciated seven per cent against US dollar last year and three per cent in the first two months this year. Indian Rupees have gained over 11 per cent against dollar in 2007.

In contrast, Taka has appreciated less than one per cent against the ailing US dollar since July last year.

The Wall Street Journal in a recent report said thousands of garment factories in China's coastal belt have closed their shutters due to the appreciating Yuan and wage pressure.

"The buyers now see Bangladesh the best destination to do shopping as the hangover of last year's turmoil is over.

"Price aside, our products have become superior in quality and Chittagong Port the most efficient in its history," he said.

"In addition, industrial expansion is going on unabated, with one factory being set up in every two days," Haq said.

Garments export sales fetched 9.3 billion dollars out of a total 12.18 billion dollars in export earnings in the last financial year to June 2007.

The factories employ around 40 percent of the country's total industrial workforce, according to the World Bank.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/sear...p;news_id=28193

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

ADP to be amended to Tk 22,500 crore: official 

Tue, Mar 18th, 2008 2:39 pm BdST
Abdur Rahim Harmachhi
bdnews24.com senior correspondent

Dhaka, March 18 (bdnews24.com)  The government has planned to slash the Annual Development Programme (ADP) to Tk 22,500 crore from Tk 26,500 crore apparently for the administration's failure to use the allocation for the current fiscal year.

The interim government has used only 25 percent of the total allocation of the ADP in July-January of the current fiscal year while it was 40 percent during the same period in fiscal 2006-07, according to the statistics of the Planning Commission.

Officials have said the sluggish implementation of the annual plan has prompted the government to slice down the total allocation.

Planning secretary Jafar Ahmed Chowdhury told bdnews24.com on Monday: "The ministry has decided to slash the size of the ADP to Tk 22,500 crore. But everything will be finalised in a meeting of the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) on March 24."

A draft on the ADP for fiscal 2008-09 will also be placed before the meeting, he said.

Economists in a pre-budget consultation advised the government Monday to speed up the implementation of the ADP.

The economists also asked the government not to go for an ambitious ADP for the upcoming fiscal year.

In a post meeting briefing, finance adviser AB Mirza Azizul Islam Monday told reporters: "The economists advised the government to speed up the ADP implementation (for the current fiscal year). They also asked the government to keep the size of the ADP for fiscal 2008-09 small and manageable."

The adviser had said the government would give importance to the suggestions by the economists.

According to the Bangladesh Economic Review, the size of the ADP for fiscal 2006-07 was Tk 26,000 crore but at the end of the year the plan had been slashed by Tk 4,400 crore.

In fiscal 2005-06, the ADP was for Tk 24,500 crore but later it had been cut down to Tk 21,500 crore.

But the government could not even implement the amended ADP in the previous fiscal years.


----------



## Raquib

Malaysia keen to invest in power sector

Malaysia has shown deep interest to invest in power sector, construct the Dhaka-Chittagong Elevated Express Highway and recruit skilled Bangladeshi manpower. Malaysian High Commissioner in Dhaka Dato Abdul Malek bin Abdul Aziz said this at a press conference at the National Press Club in the city on Tuesday.

The high commissioner opined that quick decision in the power and energy sector if Bangladesh really intends to woo foreign direct investment (FDI) in the sector. Malaysia has mainly invested in the information technology (IT), shipbuilding, telecom, power and food and beverage sectors with total investments in Bangladesh till November, 2007, standing at US$ 1.337 billions. Abdul Malek said a high-powered Malaysian delegation will arrive in the city to explore new investment opportunities in Bangladesh and informed the press that one-to-one business matching sessions, to be organised jointly by MATRADE and BMCCI at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel.

To question of reducing bilateral trade gap, Dhaka must diversify its export basket and add new products to offer Malaysian consumers. Malaysia also interested to establish Hal Shopping Mall in Bangladesh through which they want to develop Halal Products in Bangladeshi for local consumption as well as for export to third countries. He also said Dhaka should offer leather, knitwear, ceramic and pharmaceutical to Kuala Lumpur as these products have high demand in the Malaysian market.

On export of manpower and harassment of some Bangladeshis in Kula Lumpur, the high commissioner told the press that 230,000 Bangladeshis are working in the SE Asia, adding that the incidence of harasmant of workers is very insignificant.
Abdul Malek also opined that prompt and timely decision, consistency and continuity in policy, security to entrepreneurs and transparency in bureaucracy will give Bangladesh an edge over its competitors in wooing foreign direct investment (FDI).
Bangladesh Malaysia Chamber of Commerce and Industry (BMCCI) is organizing the Showcase-Malaysia-2008 for the first time in Bangladesh in collaboration with Malaysia High Commission in Bangladesh and Malaysia South-South Association (MASSA), Malaysia External Trade Development Corporation (MATRADE) and Ministry of Entrepreneurs and Cooperative Development (MECD). Foreign Adviser Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury will inaugurate the three-day trade show at the Dhaka Sheraton Hotel on Thursday.

Syed Moazzam Hossain, Secretary General of BMCCI, has requested high commissioner to pursue Malaysian investors to invest in textiles, clothing, ceramic and porcelain and pharmaceutical sectors in joint ventures in a bid to tap the European and the USA markets. Hossain said local textile sector needs investment worth several billion dollars and Malaysian entrepreneurs can set up textile mills in joint venture with 100 per cent ownership. Moazzam Hossain said Bangladesh enjoys special privilege including Generalised System of Preference (GSP) to the USA and the EU markets and Malaysia can tap this opportunity. He urged the high commissioner to import more Bangladeshi goods in the days to come as Kula Lumpur enjoys a huge trade surplus with Dhaka.

Bangladesh exported goods worth US$ 16.90 million in 2006-2007 to Malaysia, while exports to Bangladesh valued at of US$ 384.16 millions during the same year. He also mentioned as labour cost is rising in SE Asian country, Malaysia can shift labour intensive industries to low cost destination like Bangladesh that offers congenial environment and special export processing zones (EPZs). As a measure to reduce the trade gap we will participate in the INTRADE Malaysia 2008 exhibition to be held in Kuala Lumpur in November this year as we participated in the previous events, Moazzam. The main objective of the showcase is to provide a platform for business communities of Bangladesh and Malaysia to establish and foster business linkages and collaborations.

About 50 Malaysian companies including manufacturers, exporters, traders, educational institutions, service providers like, telecommunication, banking, airlines, health care and medical, tourism, shipping, etc. are participating in showcase with their products and services including food and beverages, palm oil, pharmaceutical products, herbal, health supplement, cosmetics, personal care products, household items, home appliances, gift and decorative items, electrical and electronic products, generators, children play ground equipment, rubber roller for printing, drinking water vending machine, automotive products, lead acid batteries, shipping services, tours and travel services, furniture, etc.


----------



## Raquib

Malaysia keen to invest in power sector

Malaysia has shown deep interest to invest in power sector, construct the Dhaka-Chittagong Elevated Express Highway and recruit skilled Bangladeshi manpower. Malaysian High Commissioner in Dhaka Dato Abdul Malek bin Abdul Aziz said this at a press conference at the National Press Club in the city on Tuesday.

The high commissioner opined that quick decision in the power and energy sector if Bangladesh really intends to woo foreign direct investment (FDI) in the sector. Malaysia has mainly invested in the information technology (IT), shipbuilding, telecom, power and food and beverage sectors with total investments in Bangladesh till November, 2007, standing at US$ 1.337 billions. Abdul Malek said a high-powered Malaysian delegation will arrive in the city to explore new investment opportunities in Bangladesh and informed the press that one-to-one business matching sessions, to be organised jointly by MATRADE and BMCCI at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel.

To question of reducing bilateral trade gap, Dhaka must diversify its export basket and add new products to offer Malaysian consumers. Malaysia also interested to establish Hal Shopping Mall in Bangladesh through which they want to develop Halal Products in Bangladeshi for local consumption as well as for export to third countries. He also said Dhaka should offer leather, knitwear, ceramic and pharmaceutical to Kuala Lumpur as these products have high demand in the Malaysian market.

On export of manpower and harassment of some Bangladeshis in Kula Lumpur, the high commissioner told the press that 230,000 Bangladeshis are working in the SE Asia, adding that the incidence of harasmant of workers is very insignificant.
Abdul Malek also opined that prompt and timely decision, consistency and continuity in policy, security to entrepreneurs and transparency in bureaucracy will give Bangladesh an edge over its competitors in wooing foreign direct investment (FDI).
Bangladesh Malaysia Chamber of Commerce and Industry (BMCCI) is organizing the Showcase-Malaysia-2008 for the first time in Bangladesh in collaboration with Malaysia High Commission in Bangladesh and Malaysia South-South Association (MASSA), Malaysia External Trade Development Corporation (MATRADE) and Ministry of Entrepreneurs and Cooperative Development (MECD). Foreign Adviser Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury will inaugurate the three-day trade show at the Dhaka Sheraton Hotel on Thursday.

Syed Moazzam Hossain, Secretary General of BMCCI, has requested high commissioner to pursue Malaysian investors to invest in textiles, clothing, ceramic and porcelain and pharmaceutical sectors in joint ventures in a bid to tap the European and the USA markets. Hossain said local textile sector needs investment worth several billion dollars and Malaysian entrepreneurs can set up textile mills in joint venture with 100 per cent ownership. Moazzam Hossain said Bangladesh enjoys special privilege including Generalised System of Preference (GSP) to the USA and the EU markets and Malaysia can tap this opportunity. He urged the high commissioner to import more Bangladeshi goods in the days to come as Kula Lumpur enjoys a huge trade surplus with Dhaka.

Bangladesh exported goods worth US$ 16.90 million in 2006-2007 to Malaysia, while exports to Bangladesh valued at of US$ 384.16 millions during the same year. He also mentioned as labour cost is rising in SE Asian country, Malaysia can shift labour intensive industries to low cost destination like Bangladesh that offers congenial environment and special export processing zones (EPZs). As a measure to reduce the trade gap we will participate in the INTRADE Malaysia 2008 exhibition to be held in Kuala Lumpur in November this year as we participated in the previous events, Moazzam. The main objective of the showcase is to provide a platform for business communities of Bangladesh and Malaysia to establish and foster business linkages and collaborations.

About 50 Malaysian companies including manufacturers, exporters, traders, educational institutions, service providers like, telecommunication, banking, airlines, health care and medical, tourism, shipping, etc. are participating in showcase with their products and services including food and beverages, palm oil, pharmaceutical products, herbal, health supplement, cosmetics, personal care products, household items, home appliances, gift and decorative items, electrical and electronic products, generators, children play ground equipment, rubber roller for printing, drinking water vending machine, automotive products, lead acid batteries, shipping services, tours and travel services, furniture, etc.


----------



## azmax007

Thanks for all that, but the actual GDP of Bangladesh is higher than the official numbers bcz a lot of money in BD are not accounted for on the official papers. With all these great development I hope that there is a FTA between Pakistan and Bangladesh.


----------



## Raquib

Govt rolls out Tk 100 crore project for rural poor 

Tue, Apr 8th, 2008 11:30 pm BdST
Dhaka, April 8 (bdnews24.com)  The government has taken up a Tk 100 crore special job creation project to help the rural poor earn money, a government official said Tuesday.

Work on the project named 'Money for Work' begins in April, said Molla Wahiduzzaman, acting secretary of the food and disaster management ministry.

Wahiduzzaman said that the people enjoying VGF or VGD facilities would not benefit from this project.

Each worker under the project will get Tk 150 a day.

The secretary said deputy commissioners had been asked to implement the project.

Upazila Nirbahi Officers in cooperation with Union Councils will identify the 'real poor' and create jobs for them.

The project includes repairing embankments and roads, excavating canals to boost agricultural output, planting trees, building bamboo bridges as well as public health and environment related works.

Divisional commissioners will inspect the projects and report to the ministry to ensure they are being implemented properly.

A senior official of the food and disaster ministry said that deputy commissioners would allocate money for upazilas on the basis of population size and needs.


----------



## Raquib

Standard RMG export to cross $145m this year
Refayet Ullah Mirdha

Standard Group, one of the country's leading ready-made garment (RMG) manufacturing companies, said its export will increase by more than 10 percent this year exceeding US$ 145 million.

Behind the export surge has been increased demand from the US, Canada and the European Union with sales of trousers and skirts doing particularly well.

The group, having more than 10 factories, exported apparels worth $130 million in the last fiscal, Managing Director of Standard Group Mosharraf Hussain said yesterday.

Every year we have a target to increase the export by 10 percent. In the coming year the export might grow more than 10 percent as the trend of placing orders by buyers is still high, Mosharraf Hussain said.

He said since the woven and sweater production of his group has been maintaining a steep rise over the last few years, the company will now focus on establishing spinning mills to source yarn from its own mill.

I have a plan to set up a spinning mill soon probably this year or in the next year. Now I import most of the raw materials mainly from China, India, Pakistan and Korea, he said.

Chief of the group said higher competition from other countries like China, Vietnam and India contributed to a reduction of profit margin in the global RMG markets, although buying orders in Bangladesh have been increasing.

He declined to comment on his company's profit margin and total investment of the group.

Mosharraf Hussain said Standard Group strives to maintain its position as one of the major players in the country's RMG industry.

However, he warned of a future bottleneck in production due to the lack of skilled workers.

Investors in the sector said the country's position in the global RMG market has strengthened due to the recent appreciation of Chinese currency against the US dollar and political turmoil in Pakistan.

When asked, Mosharraf Hussain said Bangladesh receives more orders, compared with those of other countries, as the country produces average value added items whereas China, the largest RMG supplier in the world, produces high value added items.

He said the recent appreciation of Chinese currency against the US dollar would contribute to the growth of RMG sector in Bangladesh as buyers can hardly make profit out of high-vale added items.

At present, majority of the apparel products of his factories are manufactured according to the designs supplied by the buyers, Mosharraf Hussain said, adding that he has a plan to open a design house for developing new designs and fashion.

He said, gas rationing in the factories was a wrong decision of the government as the sector uses gas as its primary source of energy.

Standard Group is one of the main suppliers of school trousers and dresses to British stores in UK.

The company, employing 25,000 workers, has been supplying school dresses in the UK market over the last few years. The group's other products include shirts, trousers, sweaters and women's wear.

USA based GAP and Sears and Europe based ASDA are the major buyers of the group.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## Raquib

Export earnings rise by 11.33 per cent in 8 months

DHAKA, Bangladesh, April 15 (BSS)- Bangladesh's export earnings
reached 8932.59 million US dollars in the first eight months (July - February) of the current fiscal, showing an 11.33 per cent rise over the earnings in the corresponding period in fiscal 2006-07.

Quoting Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), an official handout today said the export target in the first eight months of fiscal 2007-08 was 9324.95 million US dollars.

Export earnings from knitwear sector in the July-February period in the current fiscal were 3469.65 dollars against 2980 dollars in the corresponding period in the previous fiscal.

The export earrings in the woven garment sector in the first eight months of the current fiscal were 3289.23 million dollars against 3113.83 million dollars in the corresponding period in the previous fiscal.

Other sectors that showed upward trend in export earnings are: frozen food, jute goods, home textiles, leather, raw jute, petroleum byproduct, footwear, agricultural products, chemicals, pharmaceuticals, tea, ceramic products, textile fabrics, terry towel and other primary and industrial products.

However, export earnings have reduced in engineering products, handicrafts, chemical fertilizer, computer services, and melamine and tableware sectors, the handout said.

No impact of phasing out textile quota system, and worldwide social, economic and political instability was visible on Bangladesh's export activities.

Export earnings are increasing gradually as the government has taken multifarious steps for diversifying export bases and expanding export market to face the challenges of globalization, according to the handout.

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS) - Home


----------



## solid snake

I heard Bangladesh is getting a lot of remittances. Good for them.


----------



## azmax007

yes the next generation of Bangladeshis are planning to boost the country to a middle-income country. We already have $3 billion just from the UK Bangladeshis for the investments of just a district, the Sylhet district.

Poverty is being reduced tremendously, and education, and health services is now easy to gain.

In general Bangaldeshis are tired of seeing poor people in the coutnry so we're aggresively expanding Grameen and BRAC to totally obliterate poverty Bangladesh. Insh'Allah we'll be successful but 2030.


----------



## Neo

*Bangladesh economy can grow 7pc or more: ADB​*Star Business Report

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) country director in Dhaka has said Bangladesh has the potential to achieve 7 percent or more economic growth a year, despite challenges of political uncertainty, weak infrastructure and vulnerability to natural disaster. 

"Political stability is fundamental for economic growth and the economy will not be sustained without a stable political base," Hua Du told a press briefing yesterday while releasing the Bangladesh Quarterly Economic Update March 2008.

Hua Du is leaving next month after ending her four-year tenure as the ADB country director in Bangladesh.

The Quarterly report identified weak infrastructure, including serious power shortages, as serious obstacle to the country's economic growth apart from political uncertainty leading up to the December 2008 elections. Oil and food grain prices increase in the international market also posed significant risks, it said. 

The report said Bangladesh's GDP is expected to grow by 6 percent in FY2008, down from 6.5 percent in FY2007 because of moderate agriculture growth following the extensive flooding and cyclone.

It said fear and uncertainty among the investor community, apparently created by the government's comprehensive anticorruption drives, have started to ease. 

The ADB quarterly said a major global report (by the PricewaterhouseCoopers) identified 13 emerging economies, including Argentina, Bangladesh, Egypt, Iran, Malaysia, Nigeria, Pakistan, the Philippines, Poland, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Thailand and Vietnam, as having the potential to grow faster. 

The report concludes that long-term prospects of these countries are upbeat in addition to major emerging economies including Brazil, India, Indonesia, Mexico, China, Russia and Turkey.

The global centre for economic activity is already shifting to India, China and other large emerging economies, and Bangladesh must make all efforts to capitalise on its comparative advantages to benefit from this global paradigm shift, said the report.

On food price shocks in Bangladesh, the ADB report said market surplus of available food grains is estimated at 3.6 million tonnes in Fy2008. 

The ADB observed that although domestic food grain prices are expected to moderate somewhat, high food prices are expected to persist in the foreseeable future. "Despite a bumper boro crop, risks of a supply shortage are possible if the next aman and boro crops are affected by natural disasters or other factors," it said.

"In that case, the shortfall will have to be offset by buffer stocks through higher imports," the report said.

Rapidly growing prices of food, mainly rice, seriously curtailed the purchasing capacity of the people living below the poverty line and the government employees, industrial workers and others with fixed income.

The focus of policy responses should be on targeted interventions to protect the poor and vulnerable in the face of rising food prices, the report remarked. 

When asked about her experiences in Bangladesh in the last four years, Hua Du said Bangladesh people's hard work, friendly attitude and hospitability attracted her most.

"I have also noticed people's resilience here, specially the way they recovered from natural disaster is simply remarkable," she said.

She also suggested the government focus on governance issues for country's development. "Governance is also related to the improvement in efficiency," she added.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## azmax007

Insh'Allah it'll happen. The World Bank predicts Bangladesh to be a middle-income economic country like Malaysia, Philippines, and Brazil in the near future because of the social developments that's reducing poverty and increasing education. 

Not to mention Bangladeshi abroad are returning and setting up institutions to further reduce poverty and increasing education.


----------



## Neo

*Bangladesh adds 1.1m mobile phone users ​* 
Friday, August 15, 2008

DHAKA: Bangladeshs six mobile phone operators signed up a total 1.1 million new subscribers in July, lifting the user base to 44.8 million in one of Asias fastest-growing cellular markets. 

Top operator Grameenphone, controlled by Norways Telenor, which is gearing up for a $300 million public offer, raised its subscriber base to 20.84 million in July from 20.31million in June, telecoms regulator data showed on Thursday. Egypt-based Orascom Telecoms Banglalink, the No 2 telecoms firm, signed up 440,000 new users in July to take its total to 9.90 million. 

Third-ranked Aktel, majority owned by Telekom Malaysia International, added 130,000 users, taking its user base to 7.98 million at end-July. 

Warid Telecom International of the United Arab Emirates, which launched its Bangladesh operations in May 2007, ended July with 3.48 million users from 3.31 million. 

The only CDMA carrier, City Cell, a joint venture between Pacific Bangladesh Telecom Ltd and Singapore Telecommunication, saw its user numbers fall to 1.67 million in July from 1.70 million in June. 

State-owned Teletalks user base stood at 930,000 in July. The number of mobile phone users rose nearly 58 per cent in 2007 to 34.4 million, the Bangladesh Telecom Regulatory Commission said, helped by competitive tariffs and cheap handsets. 

Impoverished Bangladesh has the lowest average monthly cost for mobile telephone use at all levels of use, according to a recent report titled Mobile Benchmark Studies in South Asia and Latin America. Mobile phone services are an important contributor to the cash-strapped nations economy.

Bangladesh adds 1.1m mobile phone users


----------



## Nafees

*High-profile teams to visit CIS to expand export basket in Jan by Refayet Ullah Mirdha*
Source: :The Daily Star: Internet Edition 

Two high-profile government trade delegations will go to Russia and some other CIS (Commonwealth of Independent States) countries next January for better trade ties, especially for augmenting Bangladesh's export volume.

The manufacturers and exporters hailed the move saying that it will open up a window for domestic product exports.

According to the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), itineraries of these teams are now being worked out.

The countries they will visit include Russia, Ukraine, Uzbekistan and Kazakhstan, the state-run export promotional agency said.

"In this connection, EPB has already held three meetings with the high ups of the ministries concerned and stakeholders of different export oriented sectors,&#8221; its Director General Khalilur Rahman told The Daily Star yesterday.

He said CIS countries are potential markets for Bangladeshi products, but it needs exploration of markets through regular visits and interactions both at government and private levels.

He pointed to the fact that Bangladesh's trade with Russia and other CIS countries is not up to the expected level, as those markets remained untapped over the years.

He is of the opinion that the country should overcome some obstacles to expansion of business with these countries, which include complexity in banking clearance, long lead-time and long sea route.

EPB data shows Bangladesh products worth of US$48.88 million were exported to Russia during the first nine months of the immediate past fiscal year (2007-08), while in FY 2006-07 the figure was $31.71 million.

In FY 2007-08, goods worth $7.52 million were exported to Ukraine, while it was $6.22 million a year earlier.

Data also show that the trade gap with Uzbekistan is so high. Bangladesh imports 70 percent of the total yearly consumption of cotton from Uzbekistan. 

In FY 2006-07, goods worth $243.97 million from Uzbekistan were imported against $0.28 million exports.

Fazlul Hoque, president of the Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA), said the government's move is welcome, as CIS countries are potential export destinations for Bangladesh's ready-made garment (RMG) items.

He said, &#8220;When Turkey has been making huge business with these countries through outsourcing RMG items from Bangladesh, we should put every effort to make direct business with these countries." 

Khalilur Rahman said the EPB has also a plan to send trade delegation to some Latin American countries in mid-2009.

He said pharmaceutical products, shrimp, agro-products, processed foods and RMG products are the main target of exports to those countries.

Bangladesh earned $14.110 billion from exports in FY 2007-08, registering a growth of 15.87 percent over the previous fiscal.


----------



## Nafees

*Bangladeshi Local firm to build 10 ships for Japan*

Source: Bangladeshi Local firm to build 10 ships for Japan Positive Bangladesh

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Highspeed Shipbuilding & Engineering Co, a Bangladeshi local shipbuilder, has won a US$50 million order from Japan to build ten small ships, further evidence of the countrys booming shipbuilding industry.

This is the first time the country has won a Japanese contract and underlines the increasing global acceptance of Bangladesh as an emerging shipbuilding nation. The buyer is Japan based Tokyo Freighting Ltd, a shipping company. The agreement was signed on Wednesday in Dhaka. Since the Japanese firm is very conscious about standards and compliance, Tokyo Freighting experts will constantly supervise the overall manufacturing of these ships, said KM Mahmudur Rahman, managing director of Highspeed Shipbuilding & Engineering, who signed the deal with Shigeki Date, managing director of Tokyo Freighting.

As per the agreement Tokyo Freighting Ltd will also provide technical support to Highspeed in developing its Narayanganj dockyard, in line with Japanese standards. Highspeed, which is to invest around US$ 5 million in the coming months to upgrade the manufacturing facility of its dockyard, will supply the ships by October 2010. Shigeki Date, managing director of Tokyo Freighting Ltd, along with Executive Director Yoshiteru Ikeda visited Highspeed dockyard recently and expressed their satisfaction, as it is well equipped with modern machinery. Manufacturing of the first four ships will start by December this year and will be delivered to Tokyo Freighting by March next year. The size of the ships, including dry cargo carriers and oil tankers, will vary from 2,000 tonnes to 4,000 tonnes. The Japanese company will supply all raw materials and other equipment.

Rahman said Japanese manufacturers are currently outsourcing small ships, as it is not cost effective now to manufacture them at huge dockyards. It is a great development for the countrys shipbuilding industry as Japan, the most advanced shipbuilding nation in the world, starts building in Bangladesh. It may inspire other advanced shipbuilding nations to come to Bangladesh, Rahman hoped. Currently local shipbuilders including Ananda Shipyard and Western Marine Shipyard are working on about US$ 400 million worth of orders for over 40 vessels for buyers from Germany, Denmark, Netherlands and Mozambique. The success of these two companies have encouraged other local companies such as Meghna Group of Industries, Rangs Group, Khan Brothers and Narayanganj Engineering & Shipbuilding to jump on the bandwagon of global shipbuilding market.

Behind the current boom of the industry is the global rise in the demand for new ships, especially smaller ones with a capacity below 15,000 dead weight tonnes (DWT). This has helped Bangladesh attract the attention of international shipping companies as traditional shipbuilding countries such as Japan, China, South Korea and Vietnam are not interested in building ships with under 20,000 DWT.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7011870765
Siddique Islam - AHN South Asia Correspondent*

Dhaka, Bangladesh (AHN) - Bangladesh's near-term economic outlook remains positive, but it faces several downside risks that might make economic management challenging in the near future, the central bank of Bangladesh said on Thursday.

"Output and productivity growth in the economy has been suffering from continuing power shortages, other infrastructure bottlenecks and socio-political events," the Bangladesh Bank (BB), the country's central bank, said in its quarterly report for April-June, released on Thursday.

Satisfactory growth in productivity is crucial to sustaining the positive near-term economic outlook, the report said, adding that it would be important to strengthen the infrastructure and other support services and ensure congenial business climate in the coming months.

"The authorities concerned should respond timely to face the challenges to avoid adverse impact on the economy," Mustafa K. Mujeri, chief economist of the central bank, told reporters in the capital while releasing the quarterly.

He also said socio-political stability will be restored following the general election in December 2008 and confidence among concerned stakeholders will be built regarding continuity of key economic polices in the post-election period.

The near-term policy thrust requires sustaining the recent turn-around of economic activities and strengthened support to lead the economy to higher growth for achieving the targeted growth, the central bank said. The gross domestic product (GDP) growth has been set at 6.5 per cent for fiscal 2008-09 (FY09).

"The upward growth trend of real sectors will have to continue for curbing inflationary pressures on the overall economy," Mujeri said, adding that coordination will be needed between growth and inflation to improve the macro-economic situation with a view to alleviating poverty.

In order to contain demand pressure needed for anchoring inflation expectations, the central bank of Bangladesh will closely monitor the monetary aggregates like reserve money, broad money and credit growth and will take corrective measures if necessary, the quarterly added.

"The inflationary pressure on economy will be eased further and the central bank will take whatever measures needed to keep it at a tolerable level," Mujeri noted.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: By Saleque Sufi
http://energybangla.com/index.php?mod=article&cat=SomethingtoSay&article=890 *



The River Rupsa, Pasur surrounds the city. Mongla port is now connect through the Bridge over Rupsa, the Great Mangrove forest the mother of Bangladesh makes this southern district and ideal place for tourist attraction. Singapore is a city country. It is not bigger than Khulna; neither has it or had more resources. It even imports water from Malaysia or drinks treated recycled water. Singapore about 30 years back was not the same. The very charismatic Prime Minister changed it now to very livable one of the discipline and blooming economy. Trading and tourism are the resources. They have utilised their tourism resources, free Singapore Sea port has created all the fortune, excellent law and order situation has made investors and industrial giants make Singapore the ideal place for setting up South Asian Regional office of major companies. Changi Airport mostly on reclaimed land is the gateway to the east. Singapore airlines are one of the most sought after airlines of the world. In many different ways Khulna can be transformed as Singapore.



Many of us possibly do not know that Khulna did not get independence from British India like rest of Pakistan on 14th August 1947. The king makers were still unsure whether it should be part of Pakistan or India. It ultimately became part of Pakistan. But despite of having all the elements to turn into a major port city it struggled all through Pakistan days. People must not take any note of it as in Pakistan days entire East Pakistan got deprived. But people must have noted with great surprise that even after independence of Bangladesh for Khulna also made tremendous contribution (The author himself was a part of Liberation war organisation at the early satge in Khulna) it did not get its due share. Mongla port has become almost inoperative, Gas supply through pipes have not yet materialised, Power supply is erratic, there is no Airport, water supply situation is terrible, many major mills and factories have been close down. In this very uncomfortable situation Advisory council is seating for a meeting to discuss national as well as regional issues today at Khulna. The purpose of this write up is to discuss the prospects and problems of integrate development of Khulna.



Mangla Port Development:

The author had first glimpse of Mangla port in 1967 when elder bother Maleque (Now Deceased) used to work as food inspector. Can still remember the memorable experience of midnight siren of all ocean vessels of the port announcing the arrival of New Year. The port at that time used to handle much more cargo than even today. Due to corruption and mismanagement over the years the river channels has filled up and deeper draft ships can not take berth now. The Mangla Export processing Zone can not flourish due to non availability of gas and stable power supply. Believe it or not block 7 & 10 which covers this area are leased out to IOCs for almost 10 years. But they did not carry out any exploration. Possibility of striking gas and oil in and around the great Mangrove forest is tremendous. Modern seismic and drilling technology may ensure safe exploitation of petroleum without causing any harm to our world heritage. Awami League Government of Sheikh Hasina leased out these blocks to Cairn and Unocal during their time with a funny provision that they will keep this under their possession without any work for 5 years and then depending on market growth they will explore. Well Khulna always had market for about 200 MMCFD gas anytime. If gas connection could be provided there could be tremendous growth in Mongla, Bagerhat, Khulna, and Satkhira areas by this time. Awami League Government also did not approve WRIP- Western Region Integrated Project proposed by UNOCAL. They planned to develop Shahabajpoor Gas field of Bhola and built a 125 KM Cross country Pipeline from Shahbajpoor to Deegholia , set up Power plants at Bhola, Barisal and Khulna. UNOCAL proposed to invest the money develop various components as partner of Bapex and GTCL. The author with GTCL colleague and Unocal officials made extensive route survey of the pipeline on very difficult ROW. The author had specific commitment for the people of the region since 1971. The author made some promise to few mothers of martyred freedom fighter friends in Khulna to light their cooking burners with gas. If given go ahead this WRIP could be materialised by 2003. Khulna could have 210MW gas based power plant, other power plants could be converted to gas, Mongla EPZ could have gas supply, many other industries could grow. Bapex struggled with Shabazpoor development. Still now power plant at even Bhola not set up. The Pipeline supply of Gas from National Grid is also moving at a snails pace. The present situation of gas reserve does not support investment on pipelines from Hatiakmrul to Khulna unless very soon some new fields are discovered. So one must pity the short sighted decision makers. Petrobangla decision makers may revisit the report and recommendation of the author about WRIP pipeline that must be still available with my GTCL colleagues. So WRIP was an opportunity lost. The author spent hours after hours negotiating with UNOCAL experts various documents of WRIP but other senior members were only available for lunch that were served from 5 star hotel. It was disgraceful and disgusting for any self respecting professional. Chevron and Cairn must be asked to start exploration or relinquish the blocks. GTCL may rethink about the pipeline segment of WRIP and Bapex must explore Shahbajpoor to full potential. The pipeline may be useful in any case as in near future definitely significant discovery will be there at both block 10 and 7. The open access pipeline can transport this gas. India has engaged exploration companies to explore in areas just below Khulna and Mongla in the Bay of Bengal which may not very far or may even be within our territorial water. For long term sustainable economic development Gas supply and stable electricity is a must for Khulna. If coal mining starts soon at least one 500MW Coal based power plant may be set up at a suitable location in the Region to serve Khulna and Barisal region. An LNG terminal may also be set up at Mongla to import LNG if required.



Development of Khulna EPZ and Mongla Area:

Khulna & Bagerhat Region has intensive shrimp cultivation. Not only Raw shrimp processed shrimps can have greater markets. Food and Fruit processing industries may set up at Khulna EPZ. Regular dredging to maintain navigability of Mongla port must be done. Possibility of Solar power generation and wind mills may be explored. Some good hotels with recreation facilities may be set up in Mongla to attract tourists. Sundarban is not very far. So proper infrastructure a good Airport at Khulna &#8211; in fact it is on way to Mongla will go a long way to exploit tourism facility of the region. Amusement park in the shape of movie world, Sea World as they have in Gold coast in Queensland is not impossible to visualize for Khulna. Private sector if given proper support and incentive may come forward.



Khulna Requires Airport:

The construction of the airport for unknown reasons remains suspended for a long time. Khulna more than any other place desperately needs an international airport for the prospective investors in Mongla EPZ, tourists to Sundarban. The Srimp merchants can use air cargo to export their merchandise. If appropriately developed it can be a regional air hub also. The airport works must resume with a target for early completion. The Advisory council must give go ahead to the resumption of the construction.


Padma Bridge Construction work must start:

The historic iconic project will serve as life line for Southern Bengal. If the finance is lined up and if engineering and design is advanced the formal action to invite tender for the construction contract must be let out soon. This bridge will link the South with Central and north. It is the long cherished dream of the nation and must see the light at the end of the tunnel soon. This bridge must have rail, gas, power and telephone connections Across.Padma Bridge will have much greater impacts than Jmauna multipurpose bridge and will bring north south, east and west much closer. One must be very careful that the opportunists do not fish in the mud as happened with Hyundai in JMBA.


All the Shut Down Industries may be reopened:

Khulna has massive industries from Pakistan days. Rupsa, Khalispoor were major industrial hub. Jute, Textile, Newsprint, Match factories were employing thousands of people. The elder brother of the author was involved in labour union of Awami League front during liberation war and after failing to resist the access of Occupation Army in April 1971 we were given shelter in some Dada Match Factory labour family. We were hiding on the other side of Rupsa. Pakistan Army utilised the Jallad of Khulna Jail to kill innocent members of Police, EPR and throw them at Rupsa River. The author along with freedom fighter friends buried many such beheaded dead bodies in April 1971. Now we understand the most of the labourers of the mills have become unemployed following closure of the mills. Advisors must review the situation and open the mills as soon as possible.Mrs Fedrdousi Ali, the editor of Herald Tribune and Purbanchal was with us during this time .She knows it all.


Law and Order Situation:

Ershad sikhder killed many and so called biplobis killed many. Our friend Manik Shaha and Humayan Kabir Balu got killed. But none of these murders have been properly probed and tried. This government must review these cases and see that justice is done and killers get exemplary punishment. Immediate actions on pipeline gas supply to Khulna, setting up of gas based power plant, stable supply will help setting up of new industries, open the sick industries. People will be reinstated in jobs, new jobs will be created. Resolution of unemployment problem will go a long way in motivating educated youth from falling trap to so called underground movement of the suckers an killers. We hope that our friend Talukdar Khaleque, the newly elected Mayor of Khulna who was our friend in all movement in Khulna will try his level best to make and end to politics of killing in Khulna region.


In 1969, 70 & 72 we all enjoyed a nice and peaceful Khulna. We used to spend time in Sarakar Sweets, enjoy movies in Picture palace. Sheikh Kayeum, Lalu, Khokon, Ferdousi, Hasina Banu Shiree, Nazrul wherever they are now must remember those days. All must work for the integrated developed in Khulna. Here in Australia I met several very accomplished professionals from Khulna who always pressed me for writing about Khulna. Let us hope that our Advisors realise the potentials of the City and do everything possible to make it our Singapore.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: :The Daily Star: Internet Edition*

Brac, a leading non-profit organisation in the country, has been selected for the 2008 Conrad N Hilton Humanitarian Prize worth $1.5 million for its contribution to alleviating human sufferings.

The Hilton Prize, the world's largest humanitarian prize, presented annually by the Conrad N Hilton Foundation, will be given on October 20 in Geneva, Switzerland, said a press release.

The prize is awarded in conjunction with the annual Hilton Humanitarian Symposium, which gathers policymakers and world leaders in the humanitarian field to address critical challenges.

The theme of this year's symposium is: "The Bottom BillionIs There a Tipping Point?"

"Brac's approach to creating self-sufficient and sustainable programmes on a massive scale has blazed a trail for development organisations around the world," said Steven M. Hilton, president and CEO of the Hilton Foundation.

"Where most NGOs might tackle one dimension of poverty, Brac delivers multi-faceted solutions to attack all aspects simultaneously," Hilton added.

Brac, launched in 1972, reaches over 110 million people with its approach to addressing poverty by providing access to credit for economic development and delivering health services, education, business management, skills training, and social awareness about legal and human rights.

Now in its 37th year, Brac has taken its model beyond Bangladesh into eight other Asian and African countries.

It has issued $5 billion in micro-loans to nearly seven million borrowers; graduated 3.8 million students from its primary schools and 2.3 million from its pre-primary schools, with 1.5 million children currently enrolled in its 52,000 schools; provided basic health services to more than 90 million; created 8.5 million jobs; and employed 110,000 staff and teachers.

Fazle Hasan Abed, founder and chairperson of Brac, said, "To receive the Hilton Prize is a great honour and tremendous validation of our work. Billions of people in the world today live in extreme poverty, and it is our goal to ensure transition of the poor from receiving aid to controlling their own destinies."

"The Hilton Prize will add to our momentum as we take on greater challenges to unleash the full potential of the poor, especially women, and to realise justice and their full human rights," he added.

Judy Miller, vice president of the Hilton Foundation and director of the Hilton Prize, said Brac was one of over 225 nominees for the 2008 Hilton Prize.

She added that the Hilton Prize international jurors were impressed by Brac's innovation and the diversity of its programmes and also its ability to scale up its work dramatically and expand beyond Bangladesh into other developing countries.

Los Angeles-based Hilton Foundation was created in 1944 by the late hotel entrepreneur and business leader Conrad N Hilton, who left his fortune to the foundation when he died in 1979 with instructions to help the most disadvantaged and vulnerable throughout the world without regard to religion, ethnicity or geography.


----------



## Neo

*Food crisis threatens Bangladesh gains: WB ​* 
Thursday, August 28, 2008

DHAKA: Spiralling food prices have pushed an estimated four million Bangladeshis below the poverty line despite the countrys strong economic growth, the World Bank said on Wednesday.

World Bank senior economist Vinaya Swaroop told AFP the price of rice had nearly doubled over the past year, caused by rising inflation and shortages due to floods and a devastating cyclone last year.

Food price inflation has caused enormous hardship in Bangladesh by eroding purchasing power of the poor, he said. Four million people have been pushed back into poverty this year because of rising food prices.

Strong economic growth between 2005 and 2008 was expected to reduce poverty in Bangladesh by five per cent from 40 per cent to 35 but projections had been scaled up to 38 per cent because of the higher prices, he said.

If there was no food crisis, the poverty numbers would have looked very different in 2008, he said. The figures were compiled using the definition of poverty as those living on less than a dollar a day.

In its annual report, issued this week, the Consumer Association of Bangladesh said the price of food and other essentials had risen 45.5 per cent in the past year. The latest data reported inflation at 10.14 per cent for the month of June. 

However, many financial experts say the actual figure is about 20 per cent. World Bank country director Xian Zhu said the bank was helping Bangladesh come up with measures to enhance food security. Increasing productivity is the only option where every year over two million people are added to the population, while the availability of cultivatable land is decreasing by one per cent, he said. Bangladesh, which has a population of 144 million, is one of the worlds poorest countries.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: YouTube - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jawed Karim - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

* History of YouTube*

YouTube was founded by Chad Hurley, Steve Chen and *Jawed Karim*, who were all early employees of PayPal.[11] Prior to PayPal, Hurley studied design at Indiana University of Pennsylvania. Chen and Karim studied computer science together at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign.[12] The domain name "YouTube.com" was activated on February 15, 2005,[13] and the website was developed over the subsequent months. The creators offered the public a preview of the site in May 2005, six months before making its official debut.

*Background of Jawed Karim:*

Jawed Karim (Bengali: &#2460;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478 is a co-founder of the popular video sharing website YouTube.

*Karim was born in Merseburg, East Germany, in 1979 and moved to West Germany in 1980. His father, Naimul Karim, is a Bangladeshi researcher at 3M. *His mother, Christine Karim, is a research assistant professor of biochemistry at the University of Minnesota.[1] [2][3]

Karim grew up in Germany, and his family moved to the United States in 1992. He graduated from Central High School (Saint Paul, Minnesota) and attended the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign.[4] He left campus prior to graduating to become an early employee at PayPal, but continued his coursework, earning his bachelor's degree in computer science in 2004.

While working at PayPal, he met Chad Hurley and Steve Chen. The three later founded the YouTube video sharing website in 2005.[5] After co-founding the company and developing the YouTube concept and website with Chad Hurley and Steve Chen, Karim enrolled as a graduate student in computer science at Stanford University while acting as an advisor to YouTube.[6] When YouTube was acquired by Google, Karim received 137,443 shares of stock, worth about $64 million as of Google's closing stock price at the time.[7]


Jawed Karim, Steve and Chad at Youtube HeadquartersIn October 2006, Jawed gave a lecture about the history of YouTube at the University of Illinois' annual ACM Conference entitled YouTube: From Concept to Hyper-growth. In his lecture he mentioned Wikipedia as being an innovative social experiment. The lecture material also contained pictures and videos of Jawed, Chad and Steve from the garage days of YouTube. Jawed returned again to the University of Illinois in May 2007 as the 136th and youngest Commencement Speaker in the school's history.[8][9]

More recently, Jawed has launched a venture fund called Youniversity Ventures, with the goal of helping current and former university students to launch their business ideas.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: Nafees Bin Jafar : Bangladeshi won the OSCAR in LA !!! 2007 - .:: Amader Forum - We Lead & Others Follow ::.*

*Bangladeshi software engineer bags Oscar Award......*

Yes Its true...A BANGLADESHI YOUNG BOY OWN THE OSCAR IN HOLLYWOOD FOR 2007 SCIENCE AND TECHNICAL SECTION...

Zafar is the son of retried army official Zafar Bin Bashar, a partner at 
Marcum & Kliegman, and Nafeesa Zafar, who reside in Long Island, New York. He is the nephew of Syed Mainul Hossain, Ekushe Padak recipient architect of National Mausoleum at Savar, and grand nephew of artist Mostafa Monwar. 

You might see 'Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End' where roaring water splashed on your eyes virtually. Certainly the movie allured you in suspense as well as thrill. You will be more astonished to know the water manoeuvring software was designed by Bangladesh born software engineer Nafees Bin Zafar who became one of the gurus of special effects in the motion picture. The viewers of 'Stealth' and 'Flags of Our Fathers' enjoyed his new kind of mastery over creating special effects in the motion picture. 

He is the first Bangladeshi who is selected for the Oscar 'Scientific and Engineering Award' of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences. 

The Scientific and Engineering Awards, an Academy plaque, will be presented to Doug Roble, Nafees Bin Zafar and Ryo Sakaguchi for the development of the fluid-simulation system at the Digital Domain.
Nafees spoke to this journalist of The Independent on last Saturday about his experiences in computer generated special effect in Hollywood super-hit movies.

He said, " I came in this field for the sake of my personal interest and my education in computer science helped me to acquire the skills in generating illusions by stimulating images of water, butterfly and smokes."Before Nafees Bin Zafar's team no such high-graded work has been done in the field of fluid dynamics of motion picture. 

The young software expert said, " I had to study theories of physics in fluid dynamics to figure out how water moves while something falls on it. I calculated also the dynamics of flying butterfly and blowing smokes. So my works of special effects in the motion picture entertained the viewers much better than before."

The Bangladeshi hero of special effect has no idea about Bangladeshi movies; however, he commented, "Movie makers should first decide where they want to put emphasis, like acting of actors and actress, sound system, animation, special affects etc. They have to invest a lot of money and works in their concentrated fields of movie."

On whether he wants to work for Bangladesh or not; he said, "I am senior software engineer of the Digital Domain which owns the copy right of my works. My company does not sell software, my team deals with the special effect parts of movies in US. However, right now I want to share my ideas and experiences with Bangladeshi computer engineers and IT entrepreneurs. So last week I delivered a speech and Power Point presentation on my work in the seminar called 'Turning an Idea into a Successful Enterprise' at the BASIS. The term 'Fluid Simulation' means- applying tools in computer graphics for generating realistic animations of water, smoke, explosions, butterfly etc. By giving some input configuration of fluid and scene geometry, a fluid simulator evolves the motion of the fluid forward in time, making use of the Navier-Stokes equations. In computer graphics, such simulations range in complexity from extremely time-consuming high quality animations for film and visual effects, to simple real-time particle systems used in modern games.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: http://www.shidhulai.org/index.html*, Copyright © 2008 Shidhulai Swanirvar Sangstha. 

*Shidhulai Swanirvar Sangstha*

Shidhulai Swanirvar Sangstha, a non-profit organization, is working to improve quality of life in northern Bangladesh watersheds by taking services to the people by boats. These services include childrens education, libraries, training on sustainable agriculture, healthcare, adaptation strategies for climate change, waste management, computer education and Internet access. 


Through the work of Shidhulai 88,000 families of hundreds of riverside villages are benefiting from improved education, sustainable agricultural practices, increased income, clean solar-powered lighting and communication with the outside world.

*History*

Mohammed Rezwan started Shidhulai Swanirvar Sangstha in 1998. As a native Rezwan saw first-hand the hardship of riverside communities in Bangladesh who had no access to information and the opportunities it affords. Particularly, in the childhood he was always frustrated when school was cancelled during monsoon flooding. 

Rezwan thought if the children can not come to the school because of poor communication, then the school should go to them. To address the problem, under his leadership Shidhulai introduced the boat school in 2002.

*Their Work*

The uniqueness of our project is the simplicity - build/convert a boat, equip it with books and computers, power it with solar energy, and bring it to communities through the waterways.

Shidhulai Swanirvar Sangstha overcame the challenge that the ecosystem of Bangladesh poses and found an innovative way to deliver information and education to residents. Shidhulai has transformed the regions waterways into path ways for education, information and technology. Shidhulai has converted boats into schools, libraries, healthcare and trainings centers to the isolated waterside communities. 

Shidhulai works in four themes: Learning, Sustainable Agriculture, Healthcare and Climate Change.

*Learning*

School goes to children

Boat school is the combination of a school bus and schoolhouse. Boat school collects students from different riverside villages and finally docking at last destination the boat arranges onboard class. After the class the boat drops students at their places and then moves forward to pick other groups, again it arranges onboard classes and after the class drops students in their villages, and moves forward for other groups. This is the way the boat school works throughout the day and arrange 3-4 classes.Each boat school consists of a classroom for 30 to 35 students, a computer/laptop, hundreds of books, and electronic resources. School provides basic primary education up to grade IV. Shidhulai introduces the first river-based environmental curriculum in the country that teaches how to protect the environment and conserve water. Government curriculum is followed at grade III and IV. The solar power enables boat school to provide late evening classes to the working children while they are free. Some students get Shidhulai in-house developed solar lamps to study during the night. The lamp/batteries are charged at charging stations of boat school. 

Boat school & library ensures continuation of education 

All boat schools have small library facility, but some boats have complete facility of a standing library, for example, 1,500 books, 2 to 4 computers with internet access, printer and mobile phones. Children, youths, senior citizens, and particularly women learn computer skills and get information on agriculture, biodiversity, climate change, job opportunities, micro enterprise development and human rights. Late evening literacy classes are arranged on these boats for the parents.Students now can borrow the school books from the book library of the boats, which helps them to get better exam results and ensures continuation of education.The neo-literates who used to relapse in to illiterates are now in touch with education using the educational resources of book library. The boats use their solar energy to run the computers.

*Sustainable Agriculture*

MIEUB connecting people and responding to the needs of people

Mobile Internet-Educational Units on Boats are equipped with internet-linked laptop, multimedia equipments and educational presentations. They make their way through the rivers, docking at villages to teach farmers techniques for preventing pollution and erosion, introducing affordable technologies like the bicycle pumps and solar lamps, and promoting environmentally sustainable agriculture, climate change, healthcare and human rights. During the day time the boat arrange onboard training programs for the farmers and at late evening educational programs are arranged on large sail-cloth so that many people can see from their own courtyards. The evening educational programs include web tutorials, animated drawings, documentaries and dramas along with information from the web displayed.Laptop connected to the internet via the cellular network using EDGE/GPRS data cards, allowing Skype or Yahoo Messenger plus webcams to provide connection between users and solar, environmental, agricultural and healthcare experts at Shidhulai regional office, headquarters and research institute. Along with necessary trainings farmers are also getting informations on commodity and farm input prices, send & receive e-mails, access to internet and contact others using mobile phones. 


*Healthcare*

Healthcare boats moves along the winding rivers, docking at the villages, it arranges onboard medical checkups. With doctor and paramedic on board, the boats are equipped with necessary medicines. Antibiotics, antiparasitics, gastrointestinal agents, antiseptics, nutritional supplements etc are given free to the patients as per their need. 

*Climate Change*

Climate change has increased the flooding recent years  now Bangladesh has floods two times a year. Ten million people have been made homeless by recent flooding. Over the next 10-20 years, 20 per cent of the land will be lost to the sea resulting 20 million climate refugees because of climate change. Bangladesh will be pummeled from the south by cyclones and sea level rise, and flooded from the north by the major rivers swollen by warming glaciers in the Himalayas. Now, in the dry season, it's easy to see the impact in erosion. Like people, trees struggle to stay rooted in north-western Bangladesh. If, as some scientists predict, sea levels rise significantly by the end of this century, a lot of Bangladesh will simply disappear. 

Issues like this need local solution by local people. Shidhulai as a local organization is proving that it is possible to deal with this climate change, to tackle pollution, and at the same time, to lift people out of poverty. The boat project has proved its usefulness in the continuation of education during the flooding. Shidhulai believes that it is possible to run the complete education system on water by replicating the boat project in the submerged Bangladesh in future.

In such context, Shidhulai is developing floating villages, and also floating gardens having an earth bed of roots and dirt on water - thus farmers could enjoy constant irrigation and produce huge harvests of vegetables in submerged Bangladesh. 

During the seasonal flooding, Shidhulai provides emergency relief to the affected areas.

*Affordable Technologies *

Technology They Developed

Solar lamps generating night-time activities

Some 80 percent of country's population of 140 million lack regular access to electricity. Shidhulai boats use onboard solar photovoltaic modules to generate all the electricity needed. Shidhulai distributes the surplus energy among the families of fishermen cum farmers through solar lamps. 



The manufacturing cost of solar lamp is only US $5-10 and the fabrication, installation, repairs and maintenance is being carried out entirely by Shidhulai. Shidhulai has developed three different types of solar lamps:

+ Portable solar home system

+ Converted hurricane lantern

+ LED lantern

Portable solar home system is consist of one 4 Ah 6 V battery, LED made table and wall lamps, wiring and fixtures. The battery is also used to charge the mobile phones. The lamp batteries are charged at charging stations of boat school, library and training boats. The children or female members bring their batteries to re-charge on the boats once in a week. 

Solar system on boats sharing surplus energy
PV modules are installed on the roofs of the boats, providing between 200 Wp, 600 Wp and 1-2 kWp of power, depending on the electrical demand. The PV modules charge an array of lead-acid batteries through a charge controller, which prevents the battery from being over-charged or deep-discharged, and also include an inverter to convert dc power to ac, thus allowing the use of the electrical equipment on the boat. Boats have PV-powered lighting, using LED lamps. The installation and maintenance of the PV systems are done entirely by Shidhulais own trained engineer and technicians. Shidhulai also manufactures charge controller and battery charger for the solar system on boats.

Designed/converted boats for delivering services to remotest regions

The boats provide maximum flexibility and can reach villagers that, for logistical, social, or cultural reasons, could not access a permanent institution. The boats are especially designed by Shidhulai to adjust to any equipment configuration as well as to protect the electronic equipment from inclement weather, even during the height of the monsoon. The boats are also outfitted with multi-layered waterproof roofs and there are side windows that are opened for ventilation. A metal truss takes the weight of the roof, so the interior is not obstructed by pillars, allowing the accommodation to be made spacious and comfortable. The boats are all built in the region, using locally available materials. Flat plank floor allows some boats to glide through the flooded land and shallow water.


Technology They Adopted

Bicycle powered pumps reducing CO2 emissions and improving income

The bicycle-powered pump is designed for small-scale irrigation and is very cheap, so it brings particular benefits to landless farmers who cultivate on the land of others. The pump is cycle-operated, consisting of two pistons of an ordinary twin cylinder pump connected to a crankshaft. It has a flywheel on one end and a chain sprocket on the other end. The crankshaft is powered through a chain sprocket from the pedal of the bicycle, which is rotated by foot of the operator seating on the seat like driving a bicycle. The capacity of this pump is 60-100 liters/min with one laborer at a time with a command area is 0.50 acre/day. 

The bicycle pumps are manufactured at the local workshops and Shidhulai offices in the rural villages and the manufacturing cost is US $50. About 70% of the pumps have been provided to farmers who had not previously been able to afford any irrigation pump.


Technology We Transferred


The components of boat project is replicated nationally and internationally by community based organizations, NGOs and international organization. 



Shidhulai Swanirvar Sangstha is working with Gonoshasthaya Kendra (GK) to solar electrify GKs school-healthcare centers in southern Bangladesh. Also GK is distributing Shidhulais LED lantern among its school-healthcare center users. GK is the second largest healthcare service provider in the country followed by the Government.

Recently Care Bangladesh and Grameenphone replicated boat project. They are working with four boats in southern Bangladesh.


*The United Nations Environment Programme awarded Sasakawa Prize 2007 
on the theme of Climate Change to Shidhulai Swanirvar Sangstha *


----------



## indiapakistanfriendship

> Climate change has increased the flooding recent years &#8211; now Bangladesh has floods two times a year. Ten million people have been made homeless by recent flooding. Over the next 10-20 years, 20 per cent of the land will be lost to the sea resulting 20 million climate refugees because of climate change. Bangladesh will be pummeled from the south by cyclones and sea level rise, and flooded from the north by the major rivers swollen by warming glaciers in the Himalayas. Now, in the dry season, it's easy to see the impact in erosion. Like people, trees struggle to stay rooted in north-western Bangladesh. If, as some scientists predict, sea levels rise significantly by the end of this century, a lot of Bangladesh will simply disappear.



Errr someone here gave me infraction for pointing this obvious fact. Some established members even ridiculed me for stating where migration will occur due to climate change and who will have to bear the brunt of migration in Bangladesh. Alas some people let sntiments run high standing on a moral highground.


----------



## Nafees

indiapakistanfriendship said:


> Errr someone here gave me infraction for pointing this obvious fact. Some established members even ridiculed me for stating where migration will occur due to climate change and who will have to bear the brunt of migration in Bangladesh. Alas some people let sntiments run high standing on a moral highground.



I am talking here about the development issue of Bangladesh not to discuss with migration.


----------



## Nafees

SCHOLARLY CONFERENCE BANGLADESH IN THE 21ST CENTURY:

See following link:

*http://www.aibs.net/docs/Harvard_Conference_Media_Release.pdf*


----------



## indiapakistanfriendship

> I am talking here about the development issue of Bangladesh not to discuss with migration.



NO country's development is more influenced negatively by climate change then BD


----------



## Nafees

_*Source:  Dhaka to export skilled textile workers to Russia*_

*Dhaka to export skilled textile workers to Russia​*

Dhaka, May 18 (IANS) After establishing itself as a major manufacturer and exporter of readymade garments and knitwear, Bangladesh is set to export its skilled workers from these sectors to Russia. The first batch of 60 workers will leave for Russia in the next two months, with more to follow, to a Russian apparel company, The Daily star said Sunday. 

The Russian company Visozstoy will employ the workers at a monthly wage of $450, plus medical and travel benefits.

This is evidence of Bangladeshs growing status as a world leader in garment expertise, said Abdul Matin Chowdhury, secretary to the Ministry of Expatriates Welfare and Overseas Employment. 

Readymade garments and knitwear are Bangladeshs highest foreign exchange earners, employing an estimated 2.5 million. 

The industry is plagued by frequent violence due to poor wages and working conditions and employers not sticking to the terms of agreement.

Though there is a shortage of skilled workers, this new line of manpower export is another major foreign exchange earner for Bangladesh.

I have already approved a local recruiting agency to select the manpower to export to Russia, Chowdhury said, adding that a ministry delegation will attend a forum on employment in Russia at the end of the month.

Fazlul Hoque, president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA), said although the country has been suffering from a skilled manpower shortage, the initiative is good.

Bangladeshs garment exporters have also received a boost this year with India allowing an annual duty free export of eight million pieces of garments as a major concession to the least developed countries (LDCs) in the South Asian region. 

Bangladesh and India are otherwise competitors in the world market.

Industry insiders said garment workers, comprising 80 percent women, are employed in nearly 4,500 woven garment factories, nearly 1,700 knitwear factories and more than 1,300 textile factories.

Hoque said Russia is also a potential readymade garments (RMG) products market for Bangladesh. Every year, Russian buyers outsource a significant number of RMG products to Bangladesh, he said.

Market operators said remittances from expatriate Bangladeshis could exceed $7 billion in 2008 as more and more skilled and semi-skilled workers are going abroad for jobs. 

According to official statistics, the country received nearly $6 billion in remittances from non-resident Bangladeshis last year and their contribution to the gross domestic product crossed 13 percent.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: jasim@thedailystar.net http://www.thedailystar.net/story.php?nid=41981*


*Bangladeshi Local firm to build 10 ships for Japan​*

Highspeed Shipbuilding & Engineering Co, a Bangladeshi local shipbuilder, has won a US$50 million order from Japan to build ten small ships, further evidence of the country&#8217;s booming shipbuilding industry.

This is the first time the country has won a Japanese contract and underlines the increasing global acceptance of Bangladesh as an emerging shipbuilding nation. The buyer is Japan based Tokyo Freighting Ltd, a shipping company. The agreement was signed on Wednesday in Dhaka. &#8220;Since the Japanese firm is very conscious about standards and compliance, Tokyo Freighting experts will constantly supervise the overall manufacturing of these ships,&#8221; said KM Mahmudur Rahman, managing director of Highspeed Shipbuilding & Engineering, who signed the deal with Shigeki Date, managing director of Tokyo Freighting.

As per the agreement Tokyo Freighting Ltd will also provide technical support to Highspeed in developing its Narayanganj dockyard, in line with Japanese standards. Highspeed, which is to invest around US$ 5 million in the coming months to upgrade the manufacturing facility of its dockyard, will supply the ships by October 2010. Shigeki Date, managing director of Tokyo Freighting Ltd, along with Executive Director Yoshiteru Ikeda visited Highspeed dockyard recently and expressed their satisfaction, as it is well equipped with modern machinery. Manufacturing of the first four ships will start by December this year and will be delivered to Tokyo Freighting by March next year. The size of the ships, including dry cargo carriers and oil tankers, will vary from 2,000 tonnes to 4,000 tonnes. The Japanese company will supply all raw materials and other equipment.

Rahman said Japanese manufacturers are currently outsourcing small ships, as it is not cost effective now to manufacture them at huge dockyards. &#8220;It is a great development for the country&#8217;s shipbuilding industry as Japan, the most advanced shipbuilding nation in the world, starts building in Bangladesh. It may inspire other advanced shipbuilding nations to come to Bangladesh,&#8221; Rahman hoped. Currently local shipbuilders including Ananda Shipyard and Western Marine Shipyard are working on about US$ 400 million worth of orders for over 40 vessels for buyers from Germany, Denmark, Netherlands and Mozambique. The success of these two companies have encouraged other local companies such as Meghna Group of Industries, Rangs Group, Khan Brothers and Narayanganj Engineering & Shipbuilding to jump on the bandwagon of global shipbuilding market.

Behind the current boom of the industry is the global rise in the demand for new ships, especially smaller ones with a capacity below 15,000 dead weight tonnes (DWT). This has helped Bangladesh attract the attention of international shipping companies as traditional shipbuilding countries such as Japan, China, South Korea and Vietnam are not interested in building ships with under 20,000 DWT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nafees

Source: BSS

*USA-China Industry to invest $2.5m in CEPZ*​
World Ye Dress Pants Limited, a US-Chinese company in the Chittagong Export Processing Zone, is to expand its garments accessories unit with more investment and creation of new jobs for the Bangladeshis. The hundred per cent foreign-owned company will enhance their production capacity with additional investment of $2.5 million, totalling the amount to $5 million, a press release of the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority said in Dhaka on Sunday. At present, 998 Bangladeshis are working in this factory and the job opportunities for an additional 500 are expected to be created after implementation of the %xpansion programme, the press release said. A lease agreement to this effect was signed between the BEPZA and the company rec%ntly. BEPZA executive chairman Brigadier General Ashraf Abdullah Yussuf, among others, was present on the occasion.


----------



## Nafees

Source: hasan@thedailystar.net :The Daily Star: Internet Edition

*​Advertisers Find Outsourcing Success in Bangladesh*

Each month Dell, the worlds largest computer seller, pushes around 4.5 million catalogues promoting its products through the letterboxes of homes, businesses and institutions across Europe. Dells direct selling model has been a staggering success, but few of its customers could guess that each one of the catalogues is laid out by a small company in Dhaka.

Nor could the readers of some of northern Europes largest magazines and newspapers ever imagine that the sparkling adverts appearing on the pages in front of them each morning are put together by another company, also located in the heart of the Bangladeshi capital. During the past few months there has been much talk about the huge potential of IT outsourcing and almost as much noise about the problems the industry faces, in terms of the lack of skilled labour and poor internet connections. However in the field of Desk Top Publishing (DTP), Bangladesh has been quietly making a name for itself for several years.

Imtiaz Ilahi, managing director of Graphic People, a joint venture company between Bangladesh and Denmark, now has 50 employees, many of them working on the Dell catalogues. He said Graphic Peoples Danish partners had explored outsourcing alternatives in around 30 countries before settling on Bangladesh. The catalogues normally range from 16 to 72 pages and there are also flyers and direct advertising materials, moreover we are working in 15 different languages, Imtiaz said. Graphic People receive the text, photos and instructions from Copenhagen and then fit the text and photos into a template. The template has been developed to cope with the different European languages, so the fact that the DTP artist cannot understand the text is not important.

Our basic advantage is cost. Desktop publishing is very man hour intensive and it was becoming increasingly expensive to do in Europe. To do the work in Bangladesh costs less than 20 percent of the price in Europe, and we are around 30 percent cheaper than India, Imtiaz said. But it is not just price that keeps the clients happy, its also about quality, explains Imtiaz. Graphic People now employs 50 people with two Danes on hand mainly for training and development purposes. Dennis Worck, one the Danes, who works as production director, said that in the four years the joint venture has been running the quality of staff has improved sharply. When we started the type of people we recruited were far below the standard we are getting right now. Over the last few years it has really gone up and has reached a level where we have to spend less and less time on training, Worck said. Graphic People is not the only Danish IT joint venture, indeed there are now around 20 opertating in Dhaka in fields ranging from software development to animation, and more are looking to establish themselves.

Earlier this year Denmark sponsored one of the countrys major IT exhibitions, SoftExpo 2008,where the Danish ambassador described Bangladeshs IT industry as having almost unlimited potential. Another success story in the Desk Top Publishing sector has been Click House, a joint venture between Danish Click House and local Visual Soft. Our agency has more than 50 customers in Denmark,  said Thomas Juul Jensen, project adviser of Click House, that now counts two daily Danish newspapers among its clients. Sitting in the companys stylish Banani office last week Jensen was correcting advertising images for a big Danish weekly magazine distributed by a supermarket chain. Basically we receive pictures and text from our clients and then we put together all the materials to make a complete catalogue, Jensen explained.

We make the soft copy and then we send it to Denmark via the internet for final printing.

Working on a magazine or catalogue, deadlines can be staggered to fit into the weekly rhythm. With daily newspapers the pace is more demanding. We get all the materials the day before and we deliver the ads to the newspapers in the afternoon European time and they can print them that night, Jensen said.

Jensen said cultural differences do create challenges. The layout is not normal Bangladeshi layout, its Danish layout, so I have to educate the people to accept that, okay, this is actually what Danish people like.

However he recognizes the quality of Bangladeshi DTP and graphic artists.When we came here for the first time last year, we were surprised about the quality of the people. I dont see any difference in the technical abilities in Bangladesh and Denmark.

And he is clear why outsourcing has the potential to grow. Denmark is a low unemployment country- almost everybody is working. If I am a newspaper owner and want a DTP artist, I have to pay at least seven times more than I pay people working here.

Of course there are problems, and while the success of small companies is encouraging, many experts believe Bangladesh needs to develop a major IT firm to put the country on the map.

At Graphic People Imtiaz points to failures in infrastructure as a major hurdle, be it unreliable internet connections or power supplies. These mean his company has to pay heavily to provide back up solutions. Internet pricing is also an issue although Imtiaz was positive about the moves now being taken by Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission to lower costs.

But we really need to do more to brand Bangladesh as an outsourcing nation. We can win business here and there, but it needs the government to launch a broader campaign to raise the awareness outside the country of what is possible in Bangladesh.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: :The Daily Star: Internet Edition*

*Elevated expressway for capital by 2011​* *by Rejaul Karim Byron*

The government in its second PRSP has planned to construct an elevated expressway in the capital and a Dhaka-Chittagong expressway by 2011 in a bid to ease traffic congestion in the capital and to speed up communication with the port city.

The government also plans to upgrade Dhaka-Chittagong, Dhaka-Khulna, Dhaka-Sylhet, and Dhaka-Tangail highways to four lanes, and to construct the already planned Padma Bridge by 2011.

A draft of the second PRSP (Poverty Reduction Strategy Paper for 2009-2011) will be submitted to the National Economic Council meeting today, which will be chaired by the chief adviser.

The second PRSP also includes a plan to construct a ring road around the capital and a flyover across Pragati Sarani in Gulshan area.

A Tk 2,50,000 crore cost has been projected for implementing the second PRSP, at least 20 percent of which has been projected for the education sector, while 19 percent has been projected for infrastructure building, and 11 percent for the health sector.

The government has planned to set aside Tk 67,780 crore for non-discretionary expenditure including payment of interests and defence expenditure. 

The projected revenue earning has been set at Tk 2,29,285 crore while domestic borrowing has been set at Tk 33,939 crore for resource mobilisation.

There is however a projected budget deficit of at least Tk 49,236 crore. 

Domestic borrowing will be kept within 3 percent of GDP, while non-concessionary borrowing will be limited to 1 percent of GDP, the draft PRSP says.

"The government would not borrow from the central bank except to cope with daily cash requirements or to face problems of natural disasters, national security, or other exceptional circumstances on temporary basis," it adds.

To increase revenue earnings, the government will extend the tax net and value added tax (VAT), and will introduce unified tax identification numbers (TIN) for income tax and VAT.

The government will also introduce public-private partnership for decentralising tax collection efforts, the draft says.

The new PRSP also plans reduction of average protective tariff to 15 percent and enhancement of revenue mobilisation efforts for reducing dependence on import taxes.

To enhance private investment, the government will take measures to make unused land available for creating industrial or economic zones, provide incentives for private industrial estates, and will acquire land to handover to potential investors through the Board of Investment for setting up new industrial or special economic zones, or for industrial parks. 

The government in the second draft PRSP has also disclosed a plan for instituting new policies and regulatory frameworks for enabling private investments in economic zones, and for improving land zoning for industrial purposes.

To attract foreign direct investment (FDI), the government will also introduce equity protection laws, and simplify procedures for opening up branches or liaison offices of foreign companies in ent</a></s. 

Measures will also be taken to reduce the use of chemical fertilizers and pesticides along with phasing out of persistent organic pollutants.

The first PRSP had been introduced for the period of 2005--2007, the tenure of which was extended up to the last fiscal. 

The PRSP has been prepared mainly with advice from International Monetary Fund (IMF) and the World entk. But, so far the government has not assessed the failures and successes of the first PRSP.

Asked about the evaluation, a high official of the planning ministry said they have incorporated the evaluation in the second PRSP. The draft of second PRSP, however, does not show any such specific evaluation.


----------



## Nafees

_*Source: the Daily Star*_

*Tanzania Square Pharmas new export destination​*

Square Pharma, a leading medicine manufacturing industry in the country, has recently become the first Bangladeshi company that has been allowed to export its products to Tanzania, according to a press release. The company has successfully been qualified for the GMP Inspection conducted by the GMP Inspectors from the Tanzanian Food & Drugs Administration (TFDA).
Square Pharma views this as a golden opportunity for the Bangladesh pharmaceutical industry. Tanzania was heavily dependent on medicines from MNCs and Indian companies.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: :The Daily Star: Internet Edition*

*Eskayef becomes first local firm to export medicine to Indonesia​*
Eskayef Bangladesh Ltd, one of the leading pharmaceutical companies in the country, has sent its first consignment of medicines to Indonesia, according to a press release. This is the first consignment of medicines to Indonesia by any pharmaceutical company from Bangladesh. Indonesia with a population of 237 million is a very potential export market for the Bangladeshi pharmaceutical products.

In April 2006, Managing Director of the company AM Faruque and Head of International Business Mahmud Hasan visited Indonesia with the support of the Indonesian embassy to Bangladesh, particularly Hendra P Iskandar, the first secretary and head of Chancery of the embassy. During their visit to Indonesia, they met top officials from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Ministry of Health and Drug Administration Authority and different pharmaceutical companies.

In May 2007 a business delegation from Indonesia came to Bangladesh and visited Eskayef plant. The delegates were convinced of the standard of Eskayef Bangladesh, and signed an agreement. After completing relevant registration formalities, Eskayef Bangladesh started exporting to Indonesia. AM Faruque said, Indonesia is a regulated market and the country has a very strong pharmaceutical base. Due to our high quality standard, we have got the approval and started exporting to Indonesia.

We are already exporting our products to many countries across four continents, he added.


----------



## Spring Onion

indiapakistanfriendship said:


> Errr someone here gave me infraction for pointing this obvious fact. Some established members even ridiculed me for stating where migration will occur due to climate change and who will have to bear the brunt of migration in Bangladesh. Alas some people let sntiments run high standing on a moral highground.



So is it that cliamte change would be so intense that it would lead to mass migration ??

What about precautionary measures in advance or to say any alternate keeping in view this aspect of migration?

Pluse suppose if it does happens where in your opinion these migrants will opt to go


----------



## Flintlock

Cool...maybe this can be the permanent thread for B'desh economy.


----------



## indiapakistanfriendship

> So is it that cliamte change would be so intense that it would lead to mass migration ??



Forget politics, forget war or poverty, climate change will be the single largest issue Bangladesh would have ever faced. A significant portion of landmass will receed and that most Bangladeshis reside nearby the shore and water bodies linked to sea(rivers), id does make matter worse.



> What about precautionary measures in advance or to say any alternate keeping in view this aspect of migration?


 Prevent more settlements near shoreline and *encourage settlements in the inland* area, build aritificial and natural shields. *Extensive Bioshields* can slow down the process. Unfortunately this is little BD can do, much of climate change is is out of control from the hands of those who will be affected by it. Sadly most of those vulnerable will be from third world who had no hand in climate change in the first place.



> Pluse suppose if it does happens where in your opinion these migrants will opt to go



Most of them will slowly move inland crating more pressure on already fragile infrastructure and economy of Bangladesh. I personally fell that most of them will be moving towards northeatern parts of India. I pray that this dosen't happen. It will be a huge humanitarian disaster. 

IPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

indiapakistanfriendship said:


> Forget politics, forget war or poverty, climate change will be the single largest issue Bangladesh would have ever faced. A significant portion of landmass will receed and that most Bangladeshis reside nearby the shore and water bodies linked to sea(rivers), id does make matter worse.
> 
> 
> Prevent more settlements near shoreline and *encourage settlements in the inland* area, build aritificial and natural shields. *Extensive Bioshields* can slow down the process. Unfortunately this is little BD can do, much of climate change is is out of control from the hands of those who will be affected by it. Sadly most of those vulnerable will be from third world who had no hand in climate change in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them will slowly move inland crating more pressure on already fragile infrastructure and economy of Bangladesh. I personally fell that most of them will be moving towards northeatern parts of India. I pray that this dosen't happen. It will be a huge humanitarian disaster.
> 
> IPF




No politics dear i wanted to understand the entire issue thats why i asked.


----------



## indiapakistanfriendship

> No politics dear i wanted to understand the entire issue thats why i asked.



I throughly understand. I have a colleague who works in Climate change, he is currently on a three month tour in Japan. When he comes back, I shall gauge his views and describe the problem in detail.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: :The Daily Star: Internet Edition*
Column - Habibullah N Karim

*Reaching out to Bangladeshis, everywhere*

* By Habibullah N Karim*

In an article written for the June 2008 IT Outsourcing seminar, organised by the New Jersey (USA) chapter of the Association of American Bangladeshi Engineers and Architects (AABEA-NJ), I have written about the promise and pitfalls of the IT industry in Bangladesh and what the country could do to move forward and join the ranks of the regional IT powerhouses as an outsourcing destination of choice.

One of the 'what to dos' had to do with mobilising and leveraging the social networking power of the Bangladeshi diaspora. There are more than three million Bangladeshis working overseas. Another two million people of Bangladeshi origin are living as immigrants permanently settled in other countries of the world. This five-million-strong Bangladeshi diaspora could be the best brand ambassadors for the country of origin, provided, firstly that they are willing to be so and secondly that the country offers them things to root about. 

The first point, though appears so self-evidently obvious, however, cannot be taken for granted. Many persons of Bangladesh origin, or PBO for short, have been so benumbed by political upheavals of the last three decades and the continued negative portrayal of our land in foreign media that they are in a state of denial about their country or origin. So much so some pretend not to be from here originally. 

All of this is very sad but true. It would not have been a problem if the pretension ended there. What has been obvious to me, in my frequent interactions with PBO in high professional stature over the last three decades, is that in case of many, the denial becomes the truth and they really appear to believe the sporadic negative images of the country that are served in isolation from reality in most foreign media.

In recent years though many expatriates have resettled back home and there appears to be a gradual warming up of PBO to their original home. That's highly encouraging. Moreover we have today a number of national celebrities who have of late become global icons and that is something to cheer about in any high and mighty company. Given this and the fact that the New England region of the USA is taking serious interest in outsourcing IT services to the country, the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) and the Bangladesh Asssociation for Software and Information Services (BASIS) have jointly organised participation in the New York Outsource World 2008 with a country pavilion for the first time. 

Twenty-five software and IT-enabled services companies, including 16 exhibitors, will be displaying their wares at the mega IT outsourcing event scheduled for October 14-16. The software and IT services industry expects high-level government representation at the event as well. 

Now is the chance for the Bangladeshi expatriate community and the PBO in USA, especially in the New England region, to come forward and lend a helping hand in making this event a resounding success for the nation. The expatriates could make positive contributions in several ways. They could spread the word around that Bangladesh is a serious destination for software and ITES outsourcing jobs, they could invite all their friends working in IT and business process outsourcing (BPO) to visit the Bangladesh pavilion at the Outsource World New York, they could arrange post-exhibition meetings for the BASIS representatives to project facts and potentials of the local IT industry, they could encourage the chief information officers (CIO) at their places of work to consider Bangladesh as an alternative destination. There are endless ways the Bangladeshi diaspora could use to help make the event worthwhile for the country.

With the outsourced service prices rising steeply in recent months in the traditional strongholds of IT outsourcing countries and Bangladesh being on top of the list of next wave of potential IT outsourcing countries in terms of population and IT strengths, now is the crunch time for us to put our best foot forward and help the outsourced-service buyers in USA and elsewhere mitigate their budget pressures and concentration risks (a.k.a. risk of putting all your eggs in one basket). 

What is in it for the Bangladeshi expatriates? For a starter, with better knowledge and dissemination of Bangladeshi IT capabilities, the expatriates will be able to hold their own when other South Asians gloat in their IT exploits at a party! But, seriously folks, this would certainly give you the opportunity to engage with your home country with professional and national pride wrapped in one. 

The Bangladesh contingent will also participate in the AABEA bi-annual convention being held on October 25-26 in Dallas and eagerly looks forward to meeting and engaging with the PBO from New York, Dallas and all over, in October.


_The writer is a software entrepreneur and is the current president of BASIS._


----------



## Nafees

*Source: Asian University for Women Support Foundation 
Copyright (C) 2008 PR Newswire. All rights reserved 
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...AD807D-881B-4BF8-91B5-88CFAE11BA08}&dist=hppr*


*Goldman Sachs Foundation Awards Second Grant to Asian University for Women in Bangladesh*​

CAMBRIDGE, Mass.,, Aug 26, 2008 /PRNewswire-USNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Bangladesh Campus to Anchor New Programs for Region's Underserved 


The Goldman Sachs Foundation recently awarded The Asian University for Women Support Foundation (AUWSF) a $1.4 million grant to fund operations of the Asian University for Women's Access Academy in Chittagong, Bangladesh. The Access Academy is a pre-collegiate bridge program to prepare talented young women from across Asia, and especially from socially and economically marginalized backgrounds, for entrance into the new University slated to open in the fall of 2009. Students enrolled in the Academy receive intensive training in English, mathematics and computer science. Upon successful completion of the one-year program, they will be eligible to enter the Asian University for Women as first-year undergraduates. All 130 students at the Access Academy attend on full scholarship, which covers all their needs, including tuition, room and board, health care, and travel from their home countries. 


The Access Academy opened in April, 2008, with students from Bangladesh, Cambodia, India, Nepal, Pakistan, and Sri Lanka. The full five-year University program will open in August 2009 with students from these and additional Asian countries. 
"At Goldman Sachs, we recognize both the exponential impact of investing in women and the transformative power of education," said Dina Habib Powell, global head of Corporate Engagement. "Many of our philanthropic efforts are anchored in these tenets, including 10,000 Women, a signature initiative launched this year to provide a business and management education to deserving women in developing countries around the world. 10,000 Women seeks to marry potential with academic opportunity, and we commend the Asian University for Women for opening the door of opportunity to so many others. The Access Academy is creating the next generation of women leaders, and we are proud to support AUW in this endeavor." 

This latest grant from the Goldman Sachs Foundation brings support from the Foundation to a total of $2.8 million, following a $1.4 million grant made in 2006. AUW has also received support from a range of other contributors including the Gates Foundation, Open Society Institute, USAID, Packard Foundation, Citigroup Foundation, Chevron Foundation, Nike Foundation, Morgan Stanley Group, and many individuals from the U.S., Europe, and Asia. 

The Asian University for Women will offer a combined bachelor's and master's degree program of rigorous undergraduate liberal arts education and specialized graduate professional training in fields such as public policy, management, education, and information technology. Students will also gain professional work experience through internships at multinational firms and non-governmental organizations in Asia. The Asian University for Women is the first such institution of higher learning in Bangladesh to serve future generations of women leaders who can potentially address the challenges of social and economic advancement in the region.


----------



## Nafees

Plz see the following link of *Asian University for Women in Bangladesh*:

*www.asian-university.org*


----------



## Nafees

_*Source: http://www.roboconindia.com/Robocon&#37;20News 124.pdf*_

*Mech.BUET team of Bangladesh
is waiting for ABU ROBOCON 2008*​
*Mech.BUET team of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) will proudly represent our country in the coming ABU Robocon 2008. It is our 4th consecutive participation since 2005.* We are now matured and trying our best to have a nice blend of technology and sport.Preparation for ROBOCON 2008 is going on smoothly. 

*The ROBOKIDs of last year became the decision-making fellows and are involved in the planning design and fabrication of the robots.Like before, we have some highly motivated apprentices; NEW ROBOKIDs*. The team is supervised by Prof. Dr. M. Zahurul Haq.All the team members of Mech.BUET are from the Mechanical Engineering Department so the team works in a nice harmony to optimize the available resources. 

*We focus on developing robots by applying appropriate technology to locally available hardware components such as new microcontrollers, in-house built programmer, used motors and wheels from previous years etc.*

It is always a great source of fun to see the robots made from the scraps to start following the instructions, initially with erratic response and gradually with regular movement. We always enjoy the adventure of building the robots for ROBOCON. Time flies when we are in the laboratory.We are eagerly waiting to see you all in the ABU ROBOCON 2008.

*Report by Mech. BUET team*


----------



## Nafees

Vote now to support your favorite candidates!

This is the current live ranking of the nominees to become a New7Wonder of Nature. The top 77 Official Nominees will be eligible for consideration by the New7Wonders of Nature Panel of Experts for inclusion in the group of 21 finalist candidates. 

The ranking is updated twice a day. Please bookmark this page to keep up with the latest voting trends.

1. (1) Cox's Bazar, Beach BANGLADESH - Asia Vote 
2. (2) Sundarbans, Forest BANGLADESH/ INDIA - Asia Vote 
3. (3) Iguazu Falls ARGENTINA/ BRAZIL - South America Vote 
4. (4) Cedars of Lebanon, Nature Conservancy Parks LEBANON - Asia Vote 
5. (5) Jeita Grotto LEBANON - Asia Vote 
6. (6) Galapagos Islands, Archipelago ECUADOR - South America Vote 
7. (7) Guilin Mountains CHINA - Asia Vote 
8. (8) Mayon Volcano PHILIPPINES - Asia Vote 
9. (10) Amazon, River/Forest BOLIVIA/ BRAZIL/ COLOMBIA/ ECUADOR/ FRENCH GUIANA/ GUYANA/ PERU/ SURINAME/ VENEZUELA - South America Vote 
10. (12) Puerto Princesa Subterranean River National Park PHILIPPINES - Asia Vote 

_*Source: New7Wonders: Live Ranking*_


----------



## Nafees

Dear defence.pk members plz vote for Bangladesh (Both for Cox's Bazar, Beach and Sundarbans, Forest)

See the link below:
*New7Wonders: Live Ranking*


----------



## Nafees

*Source: Star Business Report, The Daily Star: Internet Edition*pages.php?id=05

*Dhaka targets $1b exports to Turkey in few years​*
Commerce Adviser Dr Hossain Zillur Rahman has expected Bangladesh's export to Turkey to reach one billion US dollars in a few years.

If we can enter the Turkey market with full potentials, the export will touch the $1 billion mark shortly, he told a press conference at his ministry. However the adviser did not elaborate the timeframe.

He said the country's export to Turkey reached $350 million in the first eight months of 2008 from $120 million in 2007. Export target to Turkey has been set at $220 million for 2008.

Bangladesh exports jute and jute goods, leather products and readymade garments to Turkey, the 17th largest economy in the world. But rubber and pharmaceuticals have huge potentials there.

Turkey, the size of which economy is $850 billion, progressed tremendous in chemical, petrochemical, bio-medical equipment, construction, machinery and textile in the past decade.

Bangladesh is a least developed country with around $75 billion worth of economy.

Recently, we have started exporting rubber to Turkey. The product is being used for making tyres for motor vehicles, Hossain Zillur said.

Turkey can be a gateway for Bangladesh's pharmaceutical products to Europe and the central Asia republics, the adviser said.

The construction firms of that country are working in the central Asia countries. Bangladeshi workers can work there, but it needs to develop a relationship with Turkey, he said.

To ease travel difficulties, Ankara has agreed to introduce a direct flight between the two Muslim brethren countries by April 2009, the commerce adviser disclosed.

He said a big team comprising leading businessmen of Turkey is to visit Bangladesh in November this year to explore business potentials here. 

Face to face talks between the businessmen of the two countries are also necessary for boosting the trade, he said.

We need to search out new, but potential markets vigorously, Hossain Zillur said.


----------



## Nafees

_Source: The Associated PressPublished: August 30, 2008, South Asia cooperation urged on climate change - International Herald Tribune_


*South Asia cooperation urged on climate change*​
DHAKA, Bangladesh: Regional cooperation to promote the sharing of weather information, improved technologies and increased financial support are needed to combat the impacts of climate change in South Asia, experts said.

The recommendations came Saturday at the end of a six-day international conference on global warming and food security in South Asia.

Results of global climate change, such as melting Himalayan glaciers, rising sea levels and frequent natural disasters are threatening food production and economic development in the South Asia region, the experts said.

The region  which includes Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Nepal, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and the Maldives  is home to nearly a fifth of the world's people, and 40 percent of its poor.

The region is prone to natural extremities like floods, drought, heat waves, frost freezes, desertification and soil salinization, which experts attribute to climate change.

Bangladesh's interim leader, Fakhruddin Ahmed, said reduction in greenhouse gas emissions, particularly by industrialized nations, and more funds to tackle climate change in poorer countries were critical.

"Countries like Bangladesh will otherwise suffer the most from a problem to which we have contributed little," Ahmed said. He also urged more research on new crop varieties that can withstand natural hazards like droughts and floods.

Iceland's President Olafur Ragnar Grimsson urged the formation of a "Himalayan Council," similar to the Arctic Council, to address the adverse effects of melting Himalayan glaciers.

Glaciers in the Himalayas  the source of major South Asian river systems  are disappearing fast, experts say. Bangladesh, a low-lying delta nation, is crisscrossed by several rivers that originate in the Himalayas.

Grimsson said melting ice sheets in the Arctic, a result of global warming, was contributing to rising sea levels that are likely to submerge coastal areas as far away as Bangladesh, harm the livelihoods of farmers and fishermen, and cause millions of people to lose their homes.

A conference declaration called for the creation of a regional network to promote increased research and cooperation among institutes within the region, provide technical and financial support and encourage development of sustainable technologies and alternative fuels.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_pwwi/is_200808/ai_n27993582*

*Ericsson in mobile broadband pilot to boost social and economic development in Bangladesh*

Ericsson (NASDAQ: ERIC) is launching a pilot in Bangladesh to demonstrate how to improve productivity and quality of life in the country with the use of high-speed internet services through 3G/HSPA technology. 

The pioneering project, called Alokito Bangladesh (Enlightened Bangladesh), will demonstrate high-speed internet access and a range of advanced services - including mobile health and mobile learning - in the region of the capital, Dhaka, from early August to the end of October this year. Ericsson is seeking to showcase how the technology can be a major catalyst for social and economic empowerment by bridging the digital divide in this developing market. 

Situated on the Brahmaputra river delta on the Bay of Bengal, this nation of 153.5 million people faces a number of economic and social challenges, but it has also come a long way, achieving consistent GDP growth during the last 10 years and telecommunications have played a pivotal role in this growth. 

The pilot will demonstrate m-learning through interactive long-distance classes led by remote teachers, while mobile health will demonstrate the potential of distance health care in the country, highlighting the potential benefits of bringing basic services to communities that lack them today. Other services included in the pilot are m-surveillance, video calling and entertainment. 

Manzurul Alam, Chairman, Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC) says: "BTRC is striving relentlessly to introduce affordable new technology services that benefit the Bangladeshi people. BTRC welcomes all initiatives that work towards unveiling new opportunities and building a modern and affordable ICT portfolio for Bangladeshi consumers. BTRC is happy to support Ericsson in their demonstration of 3G/HSPA technology. I believe there would be immense benefits for Bangladeshi telecom subscribers by gaining high-speed mobile internet access through 3G/HSPA technology in the near future." 

Arun Bansal, President, Ericsson Bangladesh, says: "This pioneering project will showcase the full potential of broadband services for the first time in the country and how an efficient and affordable 3G/HSPA broadband service can help serve as a blueprint for the widespread introduction of internet connectivity." 

Ericsson is conducting the 3G trial by using the site and transmission networks of three telecom operators - Warid Telecom International Bangladesh, Grameenphone, and Telecom Malaysia International (Bangladesh), which operates under the brand name AKTEL. Ericsson is using partners for m-learning and for mobile health. 

Bangladesh has an estimated 43 million mobile subscribers. 


Copyright &#169; Hugin AS 2008. All rights reserved.


----------



## Nafees

Source: Bangladesh to Offer WiMAX Licenses, Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission

*Bangladesh to Offer WiMAX Licenses​*
Bangladesh's telecoms regulator, the Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission has published its draft guidelines for issuing Broadband Wireless Access (BWA) licenses. The national licenses are being proposed - two in the 2.3Ghz band and one in the 2.5Ghz band.

The incumbent operators are banned from bidding - and the bidders are limited to having 60% foreign shareholding.

The Licensees will be authorized to develop and operate a telecommunications network to provide nationwide BWA services based on IEEE 802.16e (WiMAX) standards. The system can be point-to-multipoint or mesh radio systems consisting of BWA distribution hub stations and their associated subscriber stations (or BWA access devices). The last mile solution may be done in conjunction with WiFi.

The operators and end-users are allowed to use their equipment in fixed locations, in a nomadic manner or with a fully mobile capability, at their choice.

Interestingly, the draft proposals will mandate that all the licensed operators will have to share the same tower and the existing infrastructures.

The proposals will award a contiguous 30 MHz of unpaired spectrum from 2.3 GHz band (23xx-23xx MHz and 23xx-23xx MHz) to 2 licensees. A contiguous 30 MHz of unpaired spectrum from 2.5 GHz band (25xx-26xx MHz) will be assigned to 1 licensee. 2615-2620 MHz is kept as guard block between TDD and future FDD assignment. 30MHz contiguous channel will be allocated to each operator to provide BWA services. Per channel bandwidth should be either 5 or 10 MHz.

Subject to the availability, two pair of frequency will be assigned form any of the 18, 23, 26 and 38 GHz band to build their own point to point link.

The existing ISP license holders operating in 2.3, 3.5, 5.2, 5.4 GHz and 700 MHz will be allowed to continue their wireless Internet services for 5 years with pre-WiMAX equipments - but will not be allowed to replace any existing equipment.

On the web: Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission

Posted to the site on 6th July 2008


----------



## Nafees

*Source: Financial Express*

*Dhaka looks for global integration to expand trade*


FE Report

Bangladesh looks for global integration right this moment as the country wants to expand its trade volume with dominating developed countries in the coming years, the commerce adviser said Tuesday.

"Our purpose is to integrate globally as we need to utilise the trade benefits from dominating markets of the world," Commerce Adviser Hossain Zillur Rahman said while speaking at a seminar titled ' An EU Perspective of Regional Integration' organised by the Bangladesh Foreign Trade Institute (BFTI) in the city on the day.

Foreign Secretary Touhid Hossain, Commerce Secretary Feroz Ahmed, President of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) Anwar Ul Alam Chowdhury Parvez and Executive Director of Centre for Policy Dialogue (CPD) Mustafizur Rahman, among others, spoke at the seminar where Ambassador of the European Commission in Dhaka Stefan Frowein presented the keynote paper with Professor MA Taslim, chief executive officer of BFTI, in the chair.

"Utilising preferential trade benefits from the developed countries in the Europe and the USA, our garment industry achieved a tremendous success."

He said the second purpose of integration is to create new markets in emerging countries like Malaysia, Turkey and others.

"We need to ensure our access aggressively to the markets of these emerging countries as their equal partners," he added.

The commerce adviser also stressed the need for regional integration saying it is imperative for the country to boost trade, commerce and investment further with the sub regional nations.

"We need to reap benefit of regional opportunities also," said he referring to the development works in northeast India.

He said a link between South China and South Asia via Myanmar connecting Chittagong will open a new avenue for opportunities.

"At the end of the discussion I would say that domestic policies are important to make ourselves competent partner in the global market."

Presenting the keynote paper, Mr. Frowein said: "I would argue, though political commitment is a necessary but not sufficient condition for integration to sustain over the long term, there must also be a legal structure."

"The EU certainly would not have come as far if it did not create legally binding instruments that were enforceable in court."

He further said: "I think the EU's experience highlights the possibility of using economic integration as a means to achieve broader objectives of stability and peaceful relation. I trust that this could be a recipe for success in other regions around the world also."

There is a need for strong political will in some issues where the countries of the region will make their integrated efforts for reaping mutual benefits, the foreign secretary said.

The commerce secretary said entire South Asia might suffer due to economic disparity between India and other countries in the region.

The BGMEA president said political weakness is hindering making SAARC functional in the real sense for regional development.

He, however, said the country should go ahead for bilateral free trade agreements with neighbouring India and Pakistan.

Earlier, replying to a question of the CPD Executive Director on EU's planned FTA with India earlier, Mr. Frowein said: "We don't think a bilateral agreement is the best option but signing multilateral agreements is difficult."


----------



## Nafees

_Source: © Gulf Times Newspaper, 2008; Gulf Times ? Qatar?s top-selling English daily newspaper - SriLanka/Bangladesh_

*Bhutan seeks investment from Bangladesh*

DHAKA: A Bhutanese business delegation has urged Bangladeshs business community to invest in Bhutan to reap maximum benefit from their investment.
Businessmen from Bangladesh can enjoy the foreign investment friendly policy of Bhutan, said Phub Tshering, secretary general of Bhutan Chamber of Commerce and Industry, during a meeting with the leaders of the Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) in Dhaka yesterday.
Tshering is the leader of a 16-member Bhutanese delegation now visiting Bangladesh.
During the July 2007-March 2008 period, Bangladesh imports from Bhutan stood at $10.80mn, while its exports to Bhutan amounted only $0.78mn.
Major items imported into Bangladesh from Bhutan are vegetable and mineral products, prepared foodstuffs, beverage, spirits and vinegar, tobacco, chemical industries products, wood and wood products, and textile products.
Bangladesh exports to Bhutan include woven garments, computer accessories, dry food, pharmaceuticals, soap (toilet), textile items and frozen fish.
However, Bhutan may import from Bangladesh items like leather footwear, ceramic tableware, electrical items and textile fabrics.
During the meeting, FBCCI first vice president Abul Kashem Ahmed said Bhutan was a business partner of Bangladesh for long, but the trade volume between two countries was very small.
There is scope to enhance export from Bangladesh, if the Bhutanese importers come forward with their keen interest to buy Bangladeshi products, he said.
Bhutanese ambassador in Dhaka Dasho Tshering Dorji, who accompanied the Bhutanese delegation at the meeting, said there is a lot of scope for doing business between the two countries.
Trade is not up to the mark until now  weve to find out what are the products we can trade, he said.
The ambassador invited Bangladeshi businesses to visit Bhutan to explore business opportunities.
FBCCI secretary general Mir Shahabuddin Mohammed in a presentation at the meeting mentioned that though Bangladesh and Bhutan have been partner in trade for a long time, but the volume of trade is not very large.
He said exports of Bangladesh to Bhutan fluctuated over the last 15 years in the range of $0.02 to $5.10mn, while imports from Bhutan between $2.21mn and $12.83mn.
The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has been also trying to develop infrastructure in our sub-region which includes Bangladesh, Bhutan, northeast India and Nepal for promoting trade in South Asia sub-region.
Shahabuddin said Bhutans third country trade currently moved through Kolkata port in India, which always remains congested. Bangladesh could have provided relatively congestion-free facilities through Mongla port, which is also located at a shorter distance compared to Kolkata.


----------



## Nafees

*Padma Bridge in Bangladesh*

Plz see the link below:

_*Structurae [en]: Padma Bridge (2015)*_


----------



## Nafees

*Source: Board of Investment Bangladesh*


*Bangladesh one of 'hottest' emerging markets, says UK research firm*

Investor Chronicle, a UK based research organisation on market and investment, in a report last week short listed Bangladesh as one of the hottest emerging market having the potentials of attracting more foreign investment.

The other emerging markets, according to the report, are Pakistan, Ukraine, Kazakhstan, Egypt, United Arab Emirate (UAE) and Nigeria.

*The observation on Bangladesh by the Investor Chronicle (IC) came after two USA-based investment banks-JP Morgan and Goldman Sachs- praised the country's future economic prospect last year. *

The IC report said: "Bangladesh initially tends to get a rough deal when it comes to global perceptions-military rule prompted by rampant corruption, made increasingly worse by climate change which was inflicting huge natural damage on the deltas of the Bay of Bengal."

The experts of the firm, however, see more and more adventurous global money flowing into the US$ 12 billion stock market that is expected to hit $15 billion by the year end.

More IPOs like Grameen Phone, country's largest cell phone operator, is expected to go public and privatisation of a number of state entities to occur, it said, adding that a combination of reforms and privatisation was spurring interest.

"International investors' interest is also growing" as the country is growing at around seven per cent and is maintaining solid foreign currency reserve, it said.

"Citigroup's acquisition of a licence for investment banking is a sign of huge potential as is the entrance of many other multinationals (Shell, Unocal, BP, Mobil, HSBC, Citibank, Samsung, Toshiba, Cemex, Singtel, Orascom) into the local market."

The scale and potential for Bangladesh is obvious- a population of 150 million, strong demographics, hard working people sending early signs of a growing middle class, the report added.

JP Morgan also included Bangladesh in their 'Frontier Five' group of countries last year along with Kazakhstan, Kenya, Nigeria and Vietnam.

Goldman Sachs, a US-based investment banking and securities firm, put Bangladesh in its 'Next Eleven'- a group of nations having promising economic growth potential-to watch.

The Next Eleven is the second term that the Goldman Sachs has coined to describe economies with high growth potential in the world as it first named BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India and China).

The 11 countries include Bangladesh, Pakistan, Egypt, Indonesia, Iran, South Korea, Mexico, Nigeria, the Philippines, Turkey and Vietnam.


----------



## Nafees

_*Source: JPM Becoming an Asian Tiger*_

*Becoming an Asian Tiger​*
Sep 05, 2008 (Asia Pulse Data Source via COMTEX) -- JPM | Quote | Chart | News | PowerRating -- Quite often we refer to certain countries in Southeast Asia as 'emerging tigers'. Their economics and their progressive economic development are analyzed and extolled for their performance. Such an approach also draws our attention not only to the manner in which such countries identified the weaknesses within their development paradigm but also how such measures to overcome challenges subsequently facilitated foreign direct investment. 

In the recent past, we have watched such enthusiasm also about Bangladesh. Despite a generally negative image of the country, resulting out of natural calamities, corruption, poor governance, extremism and lack of a participatory political process, efforts have been undertaken by several external institutions to point out the latent possibilities of Bangladesh. 'Investor Chronicle' from United Kingdom has identified the country as a 'hot emerging market'. J.P. Morgan and Goldman Sachs, two United States financial institutions have acknowledged existing detracting factors but have also suggested that Bangladesh could be included among a handful of countries whose economy has potential for absorption of future investment. Such views are particularly welcome given the fact that the country was recently being written off by so-called experts as having no future during the post-MFA era.

The other interesting feature has been the recent acquisition of a license for investment banking by Citigroup. This step has been interpreted as a sign of potential for other multinationals (Shell, B.P., Mobil, HSBC, Citibank, Samsung, Toshiba, Cemex, Singtel and Orascom) also entering the local market despite its perceived limitations. 

Many non-resident Bangladeshis who have been associated with financial institutions abroad have watched the possibilities unfold within Bangladesh and have followed these developments with great interest. During the recently concluded NRB Conference and also through separate interventions in the media, they have expressed their desire to actively participate in the future potential economic development process within Bangladesh. 

One such example of constructive engagement has been that of Asian Tiger Capital Partners, a group of young expatriate Bangladeshi entrepreneurs experienced in consulting, banking and investment abroad. Mostly of British origin, the stakeholders of the Company, in the presence of the British High Commissioner in Dhaka, recently presented their plans to launch a US Dollar 100 million private equity fund to be invested in Bangladesh. Media reports indicated that this group seriously believes that foreign direct investment in the country could increase tenfold from the current figure of around US Dollar 700 million to US Dollar 7 billion by 2015. In this context, the group also unveiled its first research report on the Bangladesh economy, entitled 'Bangladesh: Growth, Investment, Opportunity', focusing primarily on 14 investment sectors ranging from agriculture to power and pharmaceuticals. 

It has been suggested that the initial steps pertaining to this equity fund would probably be in place by September this year. It will be aimed at 'general investment' and will be followed by a 'separate stock market equity fund and an infrastructure fund'. The group is hoping to raise money from global investment institutions and non-resident Bangladeshis. Most interesting! This company believes that given better information and removal of informational asymmetries, top global investors and multinational financial institutions will 'see Bangladesh as Asia's next great untapped investment opportunity'. It is indeed good to see such confidence. 

I have always personally described Bangladesh as the 'untapped frontier'. I remember the stark days of 1972, when one had milk only if one had a cow. We have come a long way since then. Today, we are almost self-sufficient in food. We still have problems in several sectors-- energy, water management, fertilizer and different areas of infrastructure. Nevertheless, we are slowly, but steadily moving forward. Rampant corruption and abuse of official power has to a large extent been reduced. Accountability and transparency, as concepts, are being re-introduced within the matrix of governance. The enforcement of draconian measures might have led to some degree of torpor within the business community, but one hopes that this will pass under an elected government. 

I am optimistic about our economic future when I see groups like Asian Tiger Capital coming forward to participate in the regeneration of this country's future economic development. 

I agree with the need to predicate our success on the basis of an 'economic vision'. "We need to believe in ourselves and also in our ability to seize opportunities in different fields and find solutions to problems. What we requires a change in our mind-set. That is the real catalyst for economic recovery. It has already been demonstrated in India, Thailand, Malaysia, Vietnam and South Korea. We might not right now have cutting edge technology, but we have cheaper alternatives. 

What we require is a sustainable economic strategy that will automatically provide us with investment opportunities. The World Bank in its July 2007 Report on Bangladesh has remarked on the need- to shift from agriculture to industry and services, to intensify integration with global markets and to evolve diverse dynamic urban centers. They have also noted that FDI will improve if there is better macroeconomic governance, continued macroeconomic stability and a commercially viable energy sector. To this one can add the need to have in place better infrastructure, larger pool of skilled manpower required for management, information technology and the services sectors, the spirit of innovation and the existence of due process of law. These factors are all inter-related. It is the juxtaposition of all these elements that will spur development and possibly take Bangladesh to the status of a Middle lncome country by 2015. 

We have to understand that we have a difficult task ahead in this globalized, competitive world. We have to not only project Bangladesh as a creative economy but also market it as a brand that will not be scoffed at. In this regard, both our Bangladeshi diplomatic Missions as well as our Diaspora have to play key roles. They can help in the creation of an enabling environment. At the same time, to ensure rapid growth, serious measures have to be taken, in a coordinated manner to streamline the regulatory principles and to develop the financial system, both in capital markets and banking. 

Asian Tiger Capital and other similar institutions in Bangladesh should be given assistance and access by the responsible authorities in Bangladesh so that their efforts can succeed. We need their presence, connectivity and outreach contacts in areas like-Energy, Non-Energy Infrastructure and alternative energy sources, cold storage facilities. Textiles (weaving mills and dyeing-finishing mills), Outsourcing, Pharmaceuticals (plants with certification for developed markets), Healthcare, Biotechnology, Light and Heavy Engineering, Tourism and Hospitality sectors and Education (both in information technology as well as vocational training). 

The report prepared by Asian Tiger Capital has noted that currently several very large FDI proposals (total worth US Dollar 9.7 billion) are pending for decision by the government. These include investment proposals made by the Indian conglomerate Tata, the Abu Dhabi group from UAE, Global Oil and Energy Ltd. from UK, Azimat Corporation from Malaysia and Contech Ltd. There have also been other offers by the steel group Mittal. The significant aspect pertaining to this scenario is the absence of decision making for many years. One can only hope that necessary action will be taken in this regard soon after the next elected government is in place based on transparency and national interest. We have to remember that for a developing country like Bangladesh, increasing the level of FDI is likely to have a direct bearing and 'significant positive impact oil export growth, foreign exchange reserves and the balance of payments. It will also facilitate the transfer of knowledge and technology. 

Bangladesh needs to grow a 'can-do' attitude and work ethic. It also needs to upgrade its corporate culture and improve its 'bureaucratic processes'. We need to learn and replicate the experience of South Korea, China and Vietnam. We must also open our mental windows and be more focused in our strategic approach. We also have to streamline the underlying market fundamentals so that future flow-in of foreign investment (in the form of preferred stocks and subordinated debt) does not upset the institutional investor base. We have to be cautious so that the commercial banking sector can absorb the expected growth. 

For full details on JPMorgan Chase & Co (JPM) click here. JPMorgan Chase & Co (JPM) has Short Term PowerRatings of 4. Details on JPMorgan Chase & Co (JPM) Short Term PowerRatings is available at This Link.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: :The Daily Star: Internet Edition*


*South Asia economies grow despite lack of good governance​*
*Star Business Report*


South Asia's economies are growing despite obstacles like poor infrastructure, inadequate foreign investment and lack of good governance, noted economist Professor Wahiduddin Mahmud has said, adding that many people consider this growth as a miracle.

Dwelling on Bangladesh economy, he said the country's economic fate depends on whether people's expectation is finally materialised or vested interest group continues to rule people.

He also lamented that political parties have so far failed to fulfill people's expectations.

Ruling political parties in South Asia, including Bangladesh, have a tendency to patronise their cadres with numerous benefits. But there is a limit. People do not tolerate such things when it goes beyond the limit, Wahiduddin Mahmud said.

He was speaking at a seminar on Understanding growth and poverty: Is there a South Asian model, organised by The Institute of Microfinance at the PKSF auditorium in Dhaka.

The noted economist said the country is under the rule of a caretaker government because political parties have failed to render the desired services to the people.

He said poor governance of the two major political parties in their 15 years regime exhausted people's patience.

Abhijit Sen, member, planning commission, Government of India, presided over the seminar, while Siddiq R Osmani, a professor at the University of Ulster, UK, presented a paper titled 'Explaining Growth in South Asia.' Baqui Khalily, executive director of Institute of Microfinance, gave vote of thanks.

Prof Mahmud said although South Asian countries have their own model of democracy, they share a common trait every ruling party in their respective countries patronise their party cadres illegally.

People in Bangladesh have a pro-democratic and pro-development mindset. Also their tolerance is not unbounded, he said, adding that the parties lost their credibility because of their inability to function in a democratic and transparent manner.

Wahiduddin Mahmud said the country's economic fate would depend on when and how the politics turn in next several months.

In his paper, Prof Osmani categorised the South Asia's economic growth pattern into three phases the early phase between 1952-67, the middle (1968-81) and the final phase that has been continuing since 1982.

He observed that the region witnessed growth in the first and last phases, but had a dismal decade in the middle phase, for which the Indian planning commission member blamed undue political and military intervention and oil and food price hike. 

Abhijit Sen said the South Asia has the lowest growth in education and physical infrastructure, which are needed for accelerating the economic growth. He said the region is poorly linked in trade. He also called 'Safta' a so-called treaty.

Professor Wahiduddin Mahmud said any South Asian country needs 7 percent economic growth at a stretch for 25 years to become a middle-income country.

Only 13 countries have been able to become middle-income country so far. Of which, 10 represent East Asian nations, he added.


----------



## Nafees

*Source: :The Daily Star: Internet Edition*

*Bangladesh In The 21st Century 
The promise of aquaculture Nazia Habib and Md. Saidul Islam​**By: Nazia Habib and Md. Saidul Islam*

_*This piece is from the series of summaries of papers presented at the "Bangladesh in the 21st Century" conference held at Harvard University (June 13-14) The views expressed in the articles are expressly those of the authors.*_

CULTURED shrimp is promoted as an alternative to the exhaustion of global fisheries. The coastal zones of some tropical countries, including Bangladesh, are dominating the production of commercial shrimp, and export to the US, Europe, Canada, Japan and other wealthy countries. 

For many developing countries, including Bangladesh, shrimp has become a major source of foreign exchange and has integrated often previously marginal coastal communities into high value commodity networks. However, the producing countries are facing increasing challenges with international trade, particularly concerning "quality."

Among the recent transformations of the global agro-food system, quality rather than price or quantity has become the basis around which production, commodities, and markets are increasingly organised. 

Under increasing pressure from various actors such as environmental and labour activists, multi-lateral organisations, and regulatory agencies in their home countries, multi-national firms are implementing "certification" arrangements that include codes of conduct, production guidelines, and monitoring standards that govern and attest to not only the corporations' behaviour but also to that of their producers and suppliers around the world. 

While previous "quality" assurance was confined to only Hazard Analysis Critical Control Point (HACCP) manual, recent movements have extended quality assurance to traceability, environmental sustainability, labour rights, and community-based resource management in production sites. 

As major buyers such as Wal-Mart, Darden and Lyons recently committed to buy only the "certified" seafood, including farmed shrimp, it is anticipated that other buyers will also follow the same path and a major portion of shrimp production will soon come under certification umbrella. This conspicuous trend poses both opportunities and challenges. 

While it offers an opportunity to move towards a sustainable aquaculture, the producers who fail to meet the shifting private regulations will eventually lose out in the market. It is observed that Bangladesh can easily earn about $2 billion from shrimp industry. While many neighbouring countries such as China, Thailand and India are genuinely working with pragmatic plans and policies to capture the lucrative shrimp markets, Bangladesh -- despite having enormous prospects -- is now grappling to survive with numerous problems and malpractices. 

Part of the problem is that about 80% of the economic actors are living in poverty. Poverty is not simply low income or economic inequality, but rather a serious deprivation of certain basic capabilities and rights to improve. For these people, when improvement means food, health, shelter and education for children, making waterproof floors in the depot, having running water on the entrance, as per international regulations, are last of the priorities. As a result, 70% of Bangladesh shrimp industry operates within informal economics. 

Furthermore, Bangladeshi fishery exporter association (BFFEA), who are the major lobbying group for this industry, fails to recognise that the major weakness of this industry lies in the feed, chemicals and fry used as inputs. These inputs are mainly imported from China. The use of low quality and often contaminated inputs resulting in low quality shrimps. This low quality shrimp gets low market price, which trickles down to the bottom of the supply chain. The industry needs comprehensive industry-wise strategies which will help to improve the conditions of economic agents at all level socially, economically, and politically. 

The following proposals are a starting point to incorporate local socio-political considerations into industrial policy. To do so, the Bangladeshi government and researchers should undertake a household-level economic shock and vulnerability study to build a framework for national policy responses.

First, policies should regulate, reward, and penalise private entities but should not try to compensate for economic shocks. If an unforeseeable crisis creates an economic shock requiring compensation, policy should not discriminate against affected actors in the industry. For example, the entire industry suffered from the 1997 ban, but incentives were given to factory owners/exporters and not other actors. Recipients of government incentives should undergo third party audits verifying fulfillment of social and economic objectives, such as job creation, export growth, or technology improvements. 

Second, Bangladesh needs to improve import policies to ensure quality and appropriateness. Policy can support farmers by regulating imports for basic acceptability, such as shrimp fry and feed contamination screening. Instead of government laboratories as the only check point, consumers of these imports should receive training, technology, and basic tools to test on their own.

Third, counter-cyclical policies are needed to protect jobs and incomes and provide adequate social security in times of economic shocks and natural disaster. The finance ministry, industrial ministry, or land reform ministry should be tasked to include a complete cost-benefit analysis of the distributive effects of proposed budgetary, tax, or land reform initiatives that considers every group of the industry. 

Fourth, collectiveness should be promoted in the bottom half of the supply chain. This largely informal segment should have greater incentives to collectively contest and resist exploitation and discriminating policies, but the informality of their business, continuous insecurity, and submission to local political power hampers their collective force. Lack of collective force translates to lack of political voice to represent their needs to the government and exporters.

Fifth, Bangladesh should diversify trading partners to find policy maneuvering space. Instead of depending on the US and EU, Bangladesh should focus more on under-exploited markets such as the Middle East and emerging markets in China and African nations. This will provide shrimp producers more space to improve their activities while seeking to venture into new markets. 

Sixth, countries like Bangladesh, with weak institutional support, need to thoroughly and carefully consider international insurance proposed for countries facing shocks from price swings and non-tariff barriers to trade. Such insurance is designed to offset monetary shocks, but is not attuned to socio-political crisis that the poor encounter on a daily basis. 

Last but not the least, the Bangladesh shrimp sector needs immediate policies and programs in the following areas: Establishing research institutes to increase productivity and to invent cures for viruses, adherence to quality standards as required by the buyers, and negotiation and consultation with NGOs opposing shrimp culture. 


Nazia Habib is a Visiting Scholar in Economics, Columbia University.

Md. Saidul Islam is a Consultant, United Nations, New York.


----------



## Nafees

*Source:Kamal Ahmad brings higher education to the women of Asia - The Boston Globe* 
&#169; Copyright 2008 Globe Newspaper Company.

*The education of Kamal Ahmad*


BROOKLINE - The first time Kamal Ahmad started a school he was a 14-year-old boy in his native Bangladesh, the son of a university biochemist and a writer, living on a campus where children worked as household servants and couldn't read. So Ahmad organized classes for them in garages left empty by day.

Forty years later and living in Coolidge Corner, Ahmad has grander dreams. He is the founder of the ambitious Asian University for Women, built on the old saying that to educate a man is to educate an individual and to educate a woman is to educate a family.

In March, in Chittagong, Bangladesh's second largest city, AUW launched its pre-college Access Academy for 128 students from six countries and four religions. In September 2009, AUW expects to enroll its first undergraduates in an innovative program that combines three years of American-style liberal arts education with two years of professional training.

AUW has secured 100 acres from the Bangladesh government and a charter guaranteeing autonomy and academic freedom. It has so far attracted $35 million, including $8 million from the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. It has hired renowned architect Moshe Safdie to design its campus, enlisted retired Harvard dean Henry Rosovsky to aid academic planning, and recruited Jack Meyer, former chief manager of Harvard's endowment, to chair its foundation. Its provost, biochemist Hoon Eng Khoo, a Smith College graduate born in Malaysia in a house without running water or electricity, was vice dean of the prestigious National University of Singapore Medical School. Microfinance pioneer and Nobel Peace Prize winner Muhammad Yunus serves on AUW's board of advisers.

In 2006 Ahmad quit his job as an attorney in Manila to work full-time on AUW. He shuttles between its foundation's bright Cambridge offices and Bangladesh. He traverses the country raising funds and recruiting faculty. The goal is a university of 3,000 students, half on scholarship and half fee-paying, whose graduates transcend national and religious boundaries to tackle the region's problems.

"This can be a force against fundamentalism and many of the sort of narrow identities that seem to be at the root of many social ills," says Ahmad, 43. "Women's education is the most effective way to bring about social and economic change."

The university joins a handful of women's colleges established recently in Asia and Africa - including the Dubai Women's College founded in 1989 and Zimbabwe's Women's University in Africa founded in 2003 - that focus, for the most part, on the professional education of women in their home country.

AUW is the brainchild of a soft-spoken man whose unassuming manner belies a history of transforming idealism into action. He traces his commitment to liberal arts to his education at Exeter and Harvard College. He traces his passion to a privileged boyhood in a desperately poor nation racked first by war in 1971, when he was 6, and then by famine. He recalls the "constant juxtaposition of fear and play," of blithely pasting paper strips to windows to keep glass from shattering, then cowering as bombers flew overhead. He remembers terrifying games of hiding his father, Kamaluddin Ahmad, from soldiers rounding up intellectuals.

"When you're that close to being vanished and you're not vanished," he says, "you have a different sense of what you may be able to do with life."

A framed copy of his father's obituary adorns Ahmad's home office, honoring the nutrition expert who described scenes of rampant starvation to his children. Ahmad's mother, Nahar Ahmad, wed at 16 and attended college while raising seven children. Years later, when Ahmad married, he and his bride, both Muslims, asked guests to contribute to a Hindu charity instead of bringing gifts. Today his wife stays home with their 6-year-old daughter.

Ahmad learned early to marshal support as classmates and teachers embraced the garage schools that ultimately served 400. When neighborhood opposition closed the makeshift classrooms, lessons moved outdoors. Children brought a brick a day, until they amassed enough to erect a schoolhouse overnight on an abandoned street.

Ahmad arrived at Exeter in 1980 to student complaints of "oppressive" rules regarding visiting hours for girls. "I came from a world where oppression had a very different meaning," Ahmad says. So he founded the Third World Society, which organized Oxfam dinners and brought Robert Coles, Noam Chomsky, and other luminaries to campus.

"It was social entrepreneurship before the term became popular," says Richard Schubart, Ahmad's history teacher at Exeter. "Kamal is one of the most extraordinary people I know."


A capacity for engagement
Ahmad, at Harvard, and his brother, in graduate school at Stanford, organized the Overseas Development Network, which spread to 70 campuses. For this, Time magazine in 1987 recognized Ahmad as one of the nation's most promising undergraduates. Following college, Ahmad earned a Rockefeller Foundation fellowship.

"He had an enormous capacity to bring people around the table for a project, people much more senior than him, and get them engaged," says Kenneth Prewitt, professor of international relations at Columbia University and former Rockefeller vice president. "He sees something ahead of its time, doesn't take credit, and understands what motivates people like me and Jack [Meyer]."

AUW stems from a World Bank/UNESCO Task Force on Higher Education and Society that Ahmad, then an attorney in New York, initiated and co-directed. It issued its report in 2000.

"The traditional development institutions have a view that if you're a poor country you don't need higher education. You need primary education. That ends up in a situation where the best thinking happens on one side of the world and the other side provides the foot soldiers," Ahmad says. "In a time of globalization it's even more important for poor countries to have higher education."

That AUW rises in Bangladesh is due only partly to Ahmad's roots there. Primary education is almost universal, and children receive stipends to continue schooling. Bangladesh, thanks to Yunus, the Nobel Prize winner advising AUW, is the birthplace of microfinance and the resulting networks of female entrepreneurs. Its textile industry employs legions of women.

"There was such a dramatic change in the status of women in Bangladesh in the last 20 or 30 years that it was ripe for the Asian University for Women," Ahmad says. "The extreme poverty of Bangladesh made this possible. Women could not afford to stay veiled up and at home. They responded to every chance, whether it was for a stipend for school attendance or microfinance or the chance to work at a factory."


A good beginning
Now the Access Academy, operating in rented space, offers its scholarship students, chosen from 1,200 applicants, a year of college preparatory work in English. Students come from Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Cambodia, and Nepal. They are Muslim, Hindu, Buddhist, and Christian. Among them is Res Phasy of Cambodia, 19-year-old daughter of a widowed food peddler. "I want to make my own company," Phasy says by telephone from Chittagong. "I will take this money to develop my village because the people in my village are poor and not educated."

In January, construction begins on AUW's first building, on the shifting soils of hills and valleys where reflecting pools will collect monsoon rains for reuse.

As promising as its start may be, AUW still faces hurdles. It needs another $55 million for the first phase of construction and $8 million to $10 million annually for operating expenses. Former Oberlin College President Nancy Dye, AUW's vice chancellor (the equivalent of president), resigned last month for reasons she declines to discuss, except to say, "It is an excellent project, and I very much hope it succeeds."

Building a faculty is another challenge. Initially, AUW seeks professors from American liberal arts colleges interested in a semester or two in Bangladesh. "Only the most adventurous would sign up," Ahmad says. "The logistical challenges of Chittagong are hard to overcome. It's a crowded city with limited infrastructure."

Ahmad remains optimistic. "The fact that we have students leaves us no choice but to get this done," he says. "If you're a 12-year-old girl in Afghanistan, nobody tells you you can be anything. We want to be able to tell everybody if you have the courage you can do this."

&#169; Copyright 2008 Globe Newspaper Company.


----------



## Spring Onion

Nafees Congrats for becoming a Major


----------



## Neo

*Threads merged.*


----------



## Raquib

Migrant Money

Md. Golzare Nabi and Md. Mahmudul Alam look at the performance and challenges of remittance inflows into Bangladesh 

Bangladesh has been witnessing a surge in remittance inflow since 2002, thanks to measures taken to encourage remitters in sending their money through official channels. Remittances have brought immense benefit to the Bangladesh economy in terms of employment generation, poverty alleviation, import financing, and building of healthy foreign exchange reserves. 

The stability of remittance inflows has become an important policy issue due to its growing potential which affects both micro and macro economy via current account financing and influencing liquidity of the banking system. 

As remittances are counter-cyclical and quid-pro-quo in nature, and these flows have no future payment obligations like other forms of foreign capital, and have exhibited resilience and stability, Bangladesh should pay topmost priority to tap huge amount of foreign exchange by exporting millions of unemployed youths to remove constraints of financing development activities to make Bangladesh free of poverty within 2020. 

In the backdrop of declining trend of Official Direct Assistance (ODA) and fierce competition for Foreign Direct Investment (FDI), massive remittance flow to Bangladesh would also curtail dependency on conditional foreign funds and would enhance the policy sovereignty. 

Though remittance inflow to Bangladesh is increasing and relatively stable compared with world remittance flow, it is still in a very risky state: they are highly country specific and job category specific. 

In 2006, over 66% of our remittances came from the Middle East, especially from KSA (35%). From 1976 to 2007, more than 84% of our total labourers migrated to the Middle East, especially in KSA (45%). 

As a result, any economic or political crisis in the Middle East or unfavourable inter-country relationship will destructively reduce the remittance inflow in Bangladesh. When people migrate only in a specific job sector, any economic movement of this sector will reduce remittance drastically. Also, within a very short period, few specific countries' specific job sectors will not require more labour. As a result, Bangladesh needs to diversify its migration to other job sectors. 

The skilled and highly salaried professionals can generate huge remittances, but they are the least migrating group from Bangladesh. 

From 1976 to 2007, the category breakdown was: unskilled: 51%, skilled: 30%, semi-skilled: 16% , and professional: 3%. 

In 2007, this record is far worse: unskilled: 58%, skilled: 20%, semi-skilled: 22%, and professional: 0%. If Bangladesh is able to send more skilled and professional labour, her remittance inflow would increase at a significant rate. 

Only a handful of labourers migrate from Bangladesh through the government; the rest migrate through individuals or recruitment agencies. 

From 1976 to 2007, the total labour migration was as follows: individual: 60%, recruiting agent: 39%, and government channel: 1%. 

In 2007, total labour migrated through individual: 56%, recruiting agent: 44%, and government channel: 0%. 

The government is a more powerful player than individual persons or recruitment agencies in terms of negotiating for job salaries and opportunities. When people migrate individually or through recruiting agencies, they may not negotiate properly with the actual authority or may not be able to get proper jobs. Sometimes, people also face fraudulent activities. Due to this, although many people are migrating, remittance inflow is low in comparison to the wage earners from abroad. In such a situation, if the government increases the rate of labour migration through government channel, it will accelerate the remittance inflow in a sustainable way. 

In the last few years, many skilled labourers started to migrate permanently from Bangladesh to developed countries. Despite these developments, Bangladesh government has not prepared a proper migration policy. Scholars already raised the issue of brain drain due to skilled labour migration to developed countries. As a labour surplus country, Bangladesh can easily remove negative effects of brain drain by providing necessary training to its vast unskilled surplus labour. 


Azizur Rahim Peu/Driknews

At the same time, there is no social security system or social insurance for remitters and no provision for voting at the time of national elections. The roles of nationalised commercial banks (NCBs) are gradually decreasing while private banks are emerging as major players in channeling remittances. There are not enough facilities to transfer remittance in Bangladesh from different countries. At the same time, transfer fees are also high and remittance transfer to rural areas is not hassle free, which leads to flow of remittances through illegal channels. 

The recruiting fees are also higher in Bangladesh compared to other developing countries. Current investment areas for remitters are not attractive enough to grab huge attention in Bangladesh. There is only one mutual fund for non-resident Bangladeshis (NRBs) in the capital market. At the same time, most of the incoming remittances are used only for consumption purpose. In many cases, immigrants cannot invest in any productive sector, so they only buy land. As a result, inadequate investment opportunities for non-resident Bangladeshis lead to higher land price and inflation in Bangladesh. 

Following the above mentioned circumstances, this paper concludes that Bangladesh as a labour-exporting country can influence the inflow of remittances by means of appropriate policies of building hassle free remittance sending infrastructure, searching new overseas markets, further improvement of formal channel of fund transfer, establishing specialised banks, special economic zone, township, and creating investment avenues such as special bonds, shares, ownership in social development projects, etc for non-resident Bangladeshis. 

Bangladesh needs to formulate and implement a National Migration Policy in order to enhance remittances inflow and ensure welfare of remitters, and the Bangladeshi embassies abroad should be more active. 

Bangladesh has to develop her financial sector further to facilitate remittance inflows at a greater pace by adopting measures such as automation of rural bank branches, encouraging private banks to open branches in rural areas, and allowing well-established NGOs and micro-finance institutions to receive and disburse remittances through their vast rural network. 


Stringer/Driknews

Further rigorous research should be conducted to examine trends, determinants and policy options so that remittances can be a viable sustainable source of development finance in Bangladesh.

Md. Golzare Nabi is Joint Director, Monetary Policy Department, Bangladesh Bank. Md. Mahmudul Alam is an Officer, Customer Relationship Management (CRM), Marketing Division, Grameen-phone. The views expressed in the research paper are authors' own and do not reflect those of the organizations in which they work.


Forum


----------



## Neo

*BD exporters urge govt to depreciate taka ​* 
Friday, November 07, 2008

DHAKA: A Bangladesh export group called on Thursday for the government to allow a depreciation of the taka against the US dollar so the country can better compete against rivals on world markets.

Anwarul Alam Chowdhury Parvez, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said the government should depreciate the currency to 71 taka per dollar, or about 3.3 per cent from current levels, because the currencies of rivals have fallen giving them a competitive advantage.

The ready-made garments sector is Bangladeshs biggest export earner. Government measures could help boost earnings, Parvez said. If the government supports us with financial policies, along with other major critical issues, we will be able to increase export earnings from this sector by nearly 22 per cent to $13 billion in the fiscal year to June 2009, said Parvez.

The taka has fallen just 0.13 per cent against the dollar so far this year, while some of Bangladeshs export rivals have seen their currencies fall much more. That means they can sell their exports in world markets at cheaper prices in dollar terms. The Indian rupee has fallen 17 per cent and the Pakistan rupee by some 24 per cent since the end of 2007, swept lower by the impact of rising raw materials prices earlier this year and more lately the global financial crisis.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Shipbuilders on the threshold of export binge

Staff Correspondent

New Age - November 12, 2008

Bangladesh is set to be swamped with orders for small ocean-going ships in the coming years as major Asian shipbuilders are now fully booked and are either turning down orders or delaying deliveries, industry people and service providers said.

Policy and fiscal supports from the government can help the fledgling industry fetch billions of dollars in export revenue using available local human expertise and resources, they said.

But, Government supports are a must for the industry to sustain its growth, Patrik Wagar, regional sales director of Wartsila, a global market leader in power engines and ship machinery, said in Dhaka Tuesday.

He referred to substantial supports provided by the governments of emerging ship-making nations like India and Vietnam apart from major players such as China, South Korea and Japan.

Propelled by state patronisation, China overtook long-time market leader South Korea, commanding 35 per cent of the global ship market. South Korea follows with 29 per cent share and Japan 14 per cent, while Bangladesh is placed among Asian new entrants along with Vietnam, Philippines and India, altogether sharing 10 per cent of the total market.

There are 43 vessels on Bangladeshs dockyards now waiting for delivery between 2008 and 2012, said the executive of Wartsila, whose local officials said they had booked orders for ship machinery worth $400 million from Bangladeshs shipbuilders.

Wartsila Bangladesh invited industry leaders to explain its services in power generation and ship systems at Radisson hotel Tuesday.

Ananda Shipyard chairman Abdullah Bari said a huge pool of local expertise as well as skilled and semi-skilled workforces made the foundation of Bangladeshs shipbuilding industry.

Delivery time is as short as 15 months, compared with global average of three years, which is an additional advantage for Bangladesh to get an avalanche of orders in the days to come, he said.

Ananda, the pioneer in local shipbuilding said the industry would need a bolstering policy and encouraging support packages from the government to explore its huge export potentials.

The company will deliver six vessels to Mozambique soon and start building four ships this month for a German buyer.

Ananda is the first Bangladeshi shipbuilder to go global handing over a 3,000-tonne to a Danish shipping line in May this year. It has secured export orders for 34 ships with a contract price of $373.50 million mostly from European market.

Western Marine and Hi-Speed, two other players in the business, are also working on a number of vessels.

Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry president Annisul Huq endorsed the industrys need for specific policy support and fiscal incentives. Like the apparel sector, ship industry should also be offered back-to-back L/C facility for raw material imports, he told the business audience.

BUET professor of naval architecture and marine engineering Khabirul Haque Chowdhury urged Wartsila to help develop local backward linkage industry, apart from selling ship power engines.

Wartsila Bangladesh managing director Mohammad Shameem said the industry held huge potentials of export with more local value addition than many other export sectors.

We have huge local resources of high skills, which are the main strength of Bangladeshs shipbuilding industry, he told New Age after the session.

He said Bangladesh would certainly get more and more orders in the days to come since major Asian builders stopped accepting orders for vessels smaller than 20,000-tonne capacity.

The companys local sales manager Mahbub Morshed detailed on what Wartsila products and services are available for Bangladeshs shipbuilders. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2008/nov/12/busi.html


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Orders diverted from China shield RMG industry

Kazi Azizul Islam

Many EU and US importers, who had earlier sourced apparels mostly from China, are diverting a part of their orders to Bangladeshi suppliers which protects Bangladeshs garment industry from adverse impacts of the current depression in the western markets.

Industry people, however, said all US and EU apparel importers, hit hard by financial crisis, are pressuring for price cuts. So, they urge the government to make a contingency support package.

They pointed out that Indian suppliers, backed up by huge devaluation of their currency, are trying to allure more and more orders form the US and EU importers.

Significant diversions of orders from China and elsewhere in the recent weeks have been a boon for the Bangladesh garment manufacturers, said Zulfiqure Ali Turaz, a senior executive of Synergies, a top buying house.

Even if the recent decline in apparel sales in EU and US markets has resulting in a 10 per cent reduction in orders from those markets, on the other hand at least 20 per cent additional orders have been being diverted from China and elsewhere to Bangladesh in the recent weeks, Zulfiqure said citing a random poll he has conducted.

Industry sources said many giant retailers including Wall Mart, VF Corporation and Carrefour hinted at increasing procurement from Bangladesh in the coming days.

Ghulam Faruk, chairman of SQ Group, a leading exporter of sweaters, said recently he received $10 million worth of fresh orders from EUs top retailer H&M, adding those orders earlier had been bagged by Chinese suppliers.

Some exporters are also receiving orders diverted from Indonesia and Sri Lanka, Ghulam Faruk said, pointing out that a growing uncertainty regarding continuation of duty- and quota-free market access of Sri Lanka under the GSP might be making new groups of EU importers turning to Bangladesh.

He said, Some Sri Lankan entrepreneurs are even considering relocation of their factories in Bangladesh to avail GSP facilities.

Bangladesh exported $10.7 billion worth of readymade garments, including $5.5 billion worth of knit wears, in 2007-2008. The industry has projected a 16 per cent export growth in the current fiscal.

The Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association and the Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association said they had processed satisfactory volumes of orders in September and October.

Leaders of the two associations admitted that they were informed of diverting orders, which they termed a blessing for Bangladeshs garment industry in this period of recession in EU and US markets  the major destinations of made-in Bangladesh garments.

We are tracing swelling orders for trousers, especially from the US buyers, and sweaters from EU importers, BGMEA president Anwar ul Alam Chowdhury Parvez told New Age.

Citing a US Commerce Department data Anwar said shipment of cotton trousers, including jeans, from Bangladesh to USA had increased by 25 per cent in January-October this year compared to the same period in 2007.

In the past two years, Bangladeshi suppliers have again proved that they are highly competitive and efficient in managing large size of orders. The resulting confidence in Bangladeshi suppliers is wooing new groups of buyers to this country, who had earlier been used to source apparels mostly from China.

But, one thing that makes us worried now is the strong taka, Parvez said, arguing that with the value of Euro and pound sterling against dollar declined much in the recent months, many EU importers were pressing for further and further price cut.

Knitwear manufactures have also received increased orders in September and October, although those are not at par with the robust increases in the previous few months, said BKMEA president Fazlul Hoque.

He, however, sounded cautious, saying, For assessing the real impacts of the recession on Bangladeshs garment suppliers, the industry has to wait until early January.

According to him, the industry will be in a position to assess the impacts of the current economic volatility after the Christmas sales are over and fresh orders start to come in.

The diversion of orders to Bangladesh has also been scanned by suppliers of apparel raw-materials in Pakistan, as reported by the Business Recorder, a leading business daily of the country. The report quoted Karachi Cotton Exchange president Ghulam Rabbani as saying that More and more EU and US garment orders are diverting to Bangladesh; so Pakistani cotton and yarn suppliers desire to capture more market there.

He urged the authorities concerned to develop a direct shipping service with Bangladesh, as transit shipment requires Pakistani cotton or yarn exporters to spend at least $700 on a container. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2008/nov/13/busi.html


----------



## Neo

*Chinas high prices boost BD garment exports ​* 
Tuesday, November 25, 2008

DHAKA: Bangladeshs garment industry is growing rapidly despite the global economic turmoil as China loses orders due to high prices and worldwide demand for cheap clothing soars.

Nearly 5,000 apparel makers here initially sought government help when some top US and European buyers postponed and cut orders in the wake of the worst financial crisis since the 1930s Great Depression. But clothing makers say that a massive diversion of orders from China, the worlds largest producer of apparel, has more than compensated.

In the first quarter to September, garment shipments grew by a record 45 per cent to $3.4 billion, government data this week showed, with more than 90 per cent of the exports going to the US and Europe. Its a huge change in fortune for us, said Golam Faruq, owner of the countrys largest sweater manufacturer and a key supplier to British up-market retailer Marks and Spencer. This month I got an unexpected $12 million order to make sweaters for a Swedish manufacturer. They told me in the past they used to give the order to Chinese manufacturers. But this year we offered a far better price, he said.

Faruq said his SQ Sweaters had also received dozens of small orders diverted from China as Bangladesh has became the top choice for producing low-priced basic items like T-shirts, denim pants, sweater and shirts. Now the governments Export Promotion Bureau, which monitors shipment trends, is urging the industry to prepare for a flood of orders as the global recession boosts sales of the low-cost items it produces.

We held several expositions in Europe and North America in the past month and top buyers told us to be prepared for a massive increase in orders in the months and years ahead, said Export Promotion Bureau head Shahab Ullah. They said people in the West have cut purchase of luxury goods and are switching to cheaper items. And its our manufacturers, not the Chinese, who can supply the items at a price they now want.

Bangladeshs garment sector specialises in low-end clothing and is the impoverished countrys main industry, pumping $11 billion a year into the economy. It accounts for about 80 per cent of exports and employs more than 40 per cent of its industrial workforce.

Bangladesh logged 6.2 per cent economic growth last year, bolstered by a 17 per cent increase in garment sales. This year, the government projected growth of 6.5 per cent, banking on garment exports remaining strong. Knitted items, led by T-shirts which last year made up a quarter of garment exports, were the main drivers of the growth, manufacturers said.

This year thousands of Chinese factories have shut as they are no longer competitive because of higher wages and currency appreciation, said Fazlul Haque, head of the Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association. The buyers have no choice but to switch orders to another country. It has emerged as a new pattern in global sourcing. And so far it looks like Bangladesh is the main beneficiary, said Haque. Haque said his group, which includes 1,500 factories, had enough orders to the end of the year, although it was still a bit worried over the long term impact of the global financial turmoil.

The Export Promotion Bureaus Ullah said Bangladesh, now the worlds second largest producer of apparel according to the International Monetary Fund, would continue to dominate in the basic apparel sector if it scales up investment in new factories. Data shows were cashing in on the new trend, he said. But we can do more, provided our factories increase capacity and set up backward linkages such as yarn manufacturing, dyeing and washing facilities as early as possible.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh to become mid-income country: EU*

News Report

Bangladesh will win renewed confidence and business opportunities in the EU, the US and other markets and emerge as a middle-income country if there is genuine switchover to sustained democracy, good governance, strong institutions, the rule of law and commercial dynamism after the next parliament election.

Head of the Delegation of the European Commission Dr Stefan Frowein said this while speaking on ''election, democracy and development'' at the monthly luncheon meeting of American Chamber of Commerce in Bangladesh at the Dhaka Sheraton Hotel on Wednesday.

"The successful holding of credible elections is only one indicator of the health of democracy in a given country: however, it is a vital one. I stress the adjectives "successful" and "credible" as the world is only too used. to witnessing deeply flawed and rigged elections that are mere vehicles for rubber-stamping the rule of despots" said Dr Stefan.

He said the next elected political government will face a heavy task to run the country as it will have to take some unpopular decisions on economic issues that may go against expectations of the general people.

" I would prefer to remain in the opposition bench of the parliament rather than in the treasury one as the next elected government will have to take some decisions on economic issues including in the power and energy sector, " Dr Stefan Frowein said.

Stefan said the present government regime has carried out some reforms that the next government should continue the process in the greater interest of the country.

He hailed some initiatives of the present regime like reorganizing Anti-Corruption Commission, Public Service Commission, Human Rights Commission and separation of judiciary system.

The striking endeavours of the interim government in the past two years - in hardly the most auspicious of circumstances - to foster a more congenial business environment through initiatives such as the Better Business Forum, the Truth Commission, the Regulatory Reform Commission and the thoroughgoing reform of Chittagong Port, must be recognized and apprehended.

To a question of qualitative change in politics after the December election, the EU head said he does see it will happen overnight, but gradually Bangladesh will be back to transparent, accountable and meaningful democratic system where both government and opposition parties will work together for the prosperity of the country.

He also mentioned that the authorities in Bangladesh have constructed an electoral system that includes an impeccable voter list with photographs and constituencies which better reflect the distribution of voters in the country.
He deplored that the political system in Bangladesh has for many years endured a culture of confrontation, where responsible co-operation in a parliamentary context has appeared elusive, where boycotts of the legislature and the resort to hartals are the norm, with a corresponding impact on the social and business climate of the country.

"We can draw one conclusion immediately: it is not only undemocratic states that struggle to maximize their development potential. Dysfunctional and unstable democracies lose out too, by frightening off potential investors and undermining the cultivation of the trade links that are essential for survival in a globalised world" the EU head said.

Dr Stefan Frowein said that the recent redeployment of EU election observers, with the strong support of the government and Election Commission, is a corollary of that relationship and a clear reflection of the EU''s commitment to a strong, stable and democratic Bangladesh.
The EU Head said that Bangladesh will remain the foremost recipient of EC trade-related technical assistance in Asia with an average of 10 million euros per year to tackle issues such as diversification of export products and fulfilment of quality and labour standards, said Dr. Stefan Frowein, Head of Delegation of the European Commission.

Ruling out the possibility of decline in overseas development assistance (ODA), Stefan said donors work on a long term basis and what is in the pipeline will come on stream in the next two three years.

Dr. Stefan stated that the country has sustained a creditable GDP growth rate, millions of new jobs have been created in the RMG sector, real efforts have been made to create a sustainable and prosperous future for other industries in order to ensure that the economy does not remain over-specialised on garments.

He also noted that the country has attained an impressive progress towards achieving the Millennium Development Goals.

The EU head said that local ship building industry is going to be a major source of export earnings after the readymade garment industry (now the major earner) as Bangladesh has attained a competitive edge over its Asian rivals because of its cheap and trained manpower.

He said that political stability, good governance, improved transport and communication system, rule of law and diversification of export basket will help Bangladesh become a mid-income country within next 10 years.
President of American Chamber of Commerce Syed Ershad Ahmed said the country has witnessed steady growths during democratic period (1991-2006 ).

He said that political stability and democratic system can regain confidence of investors as the people of Bangladesh and the whole world are watching the events related to the election with great enthusiasm.

However, inflation affected seriously the living of common Bangladeshi people, although they have utmost restraint and resilience during the hardship.

He also expressed the hope that national parliament election will be held in a festive mood, to be participated by major political parties.

Ershad said the members of the American Chamber of Commerce in Bangladesh wish and hope that the post election scenario would be encouraging, business environment would be more congenial and treatment to investors and businesspeople would be equitable, fair and friendly.
Vice president Trevor MacDonald and Executive Director A Gafur also spoke on the occasion.

The News Today


----------



## TopCat

indiapakistanfriendship said:


> I throughly understand. I have a colleague who works in Climate change, he is currently on a three month tour in Japan. When he comes back, I shall gauge his views and describe the problem in detail.



Before coming to an conclusion regarding sea water level rise and its affects on Bangladesh, you need to study, the geology of Bangladesh. 3/4th of Bangladesh was under the sea anyways and the land mass created by silt from Himalaya. The land is still rising (both inland and offshre). If we just let natural flood to take place and remove all the obstacle in the upstream (like damn and embarkment), Bangladesh will be just fine. Bangladesh government also taken a stand, not to put any more embarkment on major rivers, thats a good move. Also bangladesh people are very used to in dealing with water, there will be some displacement of people, but dont worry, you wont see millions of Bangladeshis plying to India or any other place only for that. People flock to this sweet land from all over india and asia only for water and fertility of this land for thousands of years there is no reason doing it other way.
The main problem bangladesh will face from Climate change is the uncertainty of weather, salt water coming inland(due to artificial obstacle of normal river water), cyclone etc.


----------



## Al-zakir

Asia's 'biggest' mall launches sales campaign in Dec, Bangladesh - T&G Supply

November 3, 2008 - By Muntazir Zaidi
Jamuna Future Park, which is said to be the biggest shopping mall and entertainment complex in Asia, will kick off its sales campaign in December with a plan to open it for public by July 2010. 

Sprawling over 33 acres of land in Baridhara, the park won the clearance of the city development authority, known as Rajuk, on October 21 after a six-year long legal battle. 

One of the key objectives of the establishment of the park is to reduce the number of people going abroad for shopping and treatment, Nurul Islam Babul, chairman of the Jamuna Future Park, tod a press conference in Dhaka yesterday. 
It would rather attract foreign businessmen and tourists to Bangladesh, he hoped. 

The park's projected annual turnover is Tk 40,000 crore. 

Babul said space at the park would relatively be expensive, with each square foot costing up to Tk 60,000. 
Small vendors will not be able to afford a shop at the JFP as it will be meant for higher and higher-middle-class people, he said, expressing his high hope that the gorgeous park would escalate the economy of Bangladesh. 

As the twin tower has improved the image of Malaysia, the world will know Bangladesh by Jamuna Future Park, said Babul. 

The JFP will house over 4,000 shops of local and international brands, a food court with the capacity of 3,000 persons, a well spacious exhibition hall, a cineplex with seven hall rooms and an amusement park. 

In addition, a 22-line bowling alley, health club, gymnasium, swimming pool and a banquet hall with the capacity of 500 persons will attract people from home and abroad, the journalists were told. 

A five-star hotel and a hospital will be built on the JFP premises. 

The centre will have parking spaces for 5,000 cars and is surrounded by a 26-foot ring road in order to allow customers to bring their own vehicles. 

The JFP will set up its own power plant with a capacity of 45 megawatts to ensure uninterrupted power supply inside the complex. 

An automatic system along with CCTV, auto alarm, surveillance and guard patrolling would ensure security. 

Construction of the JFP started in 2001, but political disputes delayed the process. 

In February 2007, Babul was arrested under the emergency power rules for anti-state activities and land grabbing. He was released on bail in December.


----------



## Al-zakir

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

*Asia's 'biggest' mall in Dhaka*
Md Hasan
The interior view of under construction Jamuna Future Park, a giant shopping mall in Dhaka (left) Photo: Syed Zakir Hossain 
The giant glass and steel arch hangs like an upturned smile above the concrete and scaffolding, each day welcoming hundreds of construction workers and prospective store holders into the cavern like atrium of what is claimed will be Asia's biggest shopping centre.

No, this monster of a building is not on some retail park on the outskirts of Shanghai, or Kuala Lumpur, but in Dhaka, Bangladesh. And whether or not the claim of its Asian predominance is true, the sheer scale of 'Jamuna Future Park' cannot be questioned.

Standing in the entrance of the nine story building with sunlight cutting down through the glass ceiling, Future Park's designer AJM Alamgir can roll off a list of staggering figures as testimony to its scale. 

So far more than 5.5 million bricks, 40,000 tones of steel, 2 million bags of cement and 3.6 million cubic feet of sand have been consumed in its construction. On average 1,200 workers are busy on the site each day and when completed there will be 4.5 million square feet of shopping, entertainment facilities and offices. 

It is the largest ever private infrastructure venture, and will be three times the size of Bashundhara City, the country's current number one shopping mall, according to the Jamuna Group.

With space for more than 4,300 shops, a food court, children's theme park, cinema halls, an exhibition centre and offices the centre's total yearly turnover will be around TK16,000 crore, according to Nurul Islam Babul, chairman of Jamuna Group. 

&#8220;It&#8217;s not only the biggest in the country, I must claim that it is the biggest ever shopping mall project in South Asia,&#8221; said Babul. 

But getting it built has not been easy. Work started on the site in 2001, but political disputes delayed development. In February 2007 Babul was seized and sent to Dhaka Central jail, accused under the emergency power rules of anti-state activities and land grabbing. He was released on bail in December and is unwilling to comment on the accusations or the reasons for the project's delay.

At present around 80 percent of work has been completed and the aim is to open the first phase of the complex by mid 2009 with 140 escalators and 42 lifts still needing to be installed. A second phase involving the construction of a hotel and hospital will come later.

But will there really be enough customers to keep the 4,300 shops going?

Babul has no doubt. &#8220;When I dreamed of such a big venture, I considered a place which must be surrounded by areas that would be able to provide customers for Future Park.. I think this is the right spot.&#8221;

The centre is well located for most of the more affluent parts of the city, Gulshan, Baridhara, Uttara, DOHS, and Banani, he said, adding that &#8220;Its population density will encourage the prospective shoppers to become a part of the country's biggest business centre.&#8221; 

The centre will have parking spaces for 5,000 cars and is surrounded by a 26 feet ringroad in order to allow customers to bring their own vehicles.

Babul also insisted that Future Park, with its entertainment focus ranging from restaurants to karaoke and bowling lanes to swimming pools, would attract non-shoppers. 

&#8220;The park should not be considered a mall only, it's a city where you can find whatever you want for passing a day time.&#8221;

One common question asked is about power supply, but Babul said power supply is not a problem. &#8220;We will supply uninterrupted power to the mall by setting a 40MW private power plant inside the area.&#8221; 

Bangladeshi engineers have already proved their skills by developing huge projects around the world. For example, everyone can recollect the name of Fazlur Khan, a Bangladeshi structure engineer who designed the Sears Tower in Chicago. 

But here in Bangladesh it still comes as a surprise to many that a local engineer, such as AJM Alamgir is behind such a huge project as Future Park. Indeed Alamgir is involved in several of the major developments going on in and around Dhaka at the moment such as the Unous Tower at Motijhil, Silver Tower at Gulshan, and North Tower at Uttara.

Yet sometimes it is difficult to remain engaged in such a long running project as Future Park. &#8220;Sometimes I feel a little bored. But when I realize this project is likely to be part of history, any reluctance I have turns into enthusiasm,&#8221; he said.

It's a feeling echoed by Jamuna Group's Babul. &#8220;I will not be alive forever, but the 18,000 tones of concrete used in the Jamuna Future Park will make me immortal,&#8221; he said smiling.


----------



## Al-zakir

Official web site for Jamuna future park. 

.: Jamuna Future Park || The Biggest Shopping Mall in South Asia !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

* Remittance earning boom*

A total of 9,81,102 workers from Bangladesh went abroad in fiscal 2007-08 representing a 74 per cent increase over 5,63,584 who had gone in 2006-07. Earning-wise growth was 44 per cent during first quarter of 2008-09 compared to that of the corresponding period in previous fiscal. Non-Resident Bangladeshis (NRBs) sent US$ 2.345 billion to Bangladesh in three months between July and September, topping US$ 1,629 billion during the same period in the last fiscal.

The higher remittance earning is attributed to anti-money laundering drive of the central bank which has reduced recourse to 'hundi' or dispatch of money through unofficial channels. Basically, the commercial banks are in a fierce competition among themselves to attract remittance, which has become a major source of foreign currency transactions for them. The quick and reliable services offered by them have prompted Bangladeshi wage earners to depend on the banking channel. The banks could reduce their charges to attract more remittance. They could think of offering counselling services for productive investment by remitters through pooling of resources.

As a major pillar of foreign exchange earning next to the readymade garments (RMG) sector, manpower export and consequent earnings from Bangladeshi wage earners need to be promoted by recourse to a special strategy. The country's foreign missions abroad should be tasked to negotiate new employment opportunities for Bangladeshis in their countries of operation. There is a large potential to tap in on employment prospects in Latin America, Africa and Europe. Bangladesh needs to break some new ground.

Taking a cue from other countries known for their astounding success in the manpower export sphere, Bangladesh must try and build a domestic infrastructure for training its manpower in keeping with the demand patterns of the importing countries.

Remittance earning boom


----------



## leonblack08

* Bangladesh bags $20m orders for two small vessels*

Bangladesh has received orders worth $ 20 million for building two small vessels and a tugboat from Middle East countries at the region's biggest shipbuilding fair in Dubai.

The fresh orders give testimony to Bangladesh's emergence as a global hub for small ocean-going ship building.

The country's ship builders, Ananda Shipyard and Slipways, bagged the new orders at the fair called Seatrade Middle East Maritime 2008, the largest maritime event of its kind in the region.

"We have received orders worth $ 11 million from Iraq to build two crew supply vessels and $ 9 million from Iran for building a tugboat," said Abdullahel Bari, the chairman and the managing director of Ananda, the country's largest ocean-going ship building company.

The two vessels weighing 100 tonnes each will be delivered to Iraq by June, 2010 and a tugboat to Iran by March, 2010, he added. With the latest orders, Ananda's total 'confirmed' export orders have now crossed worth $400 million.

Another two local shipbuilding companies -Highspeed Shipbuilding and Engineering Company Ltd, and Karnaphuli Ship Builders-took part in the fair. A total of 313 companies from 33 countries attended the three-day fair that ended December 16 in the United Arab Emirates. The exhibition is held every two years in Dubai.

Though the two companies did not receive any spot orders they are in negotiations with some Middle East countries for contracts, according to the officials.

"The atmosphere was subdued at Dubai fair because of global financial downturn," said Kazi Amirul Islam, captain of Karnaphuli Ship Builders.

In October this year, Bangladesh made a big impact in the world's biggest shipbuilding fair in Hamburg, bagging export orders worth US$250 million.

"We are, however, hopeful that the demand for Bangladeshi built ships will gather pace because of its lower cost and geographical strategic position," said Islam of Karnaphuli Ship Builders that has already built a number of tugboats for Chittagong Port Authority (CPA).

Previously, such boats were imported from Denmark.

He said: "There will be talks with an Iraqi company for building water vessel and a tugboat. A Sharjah-based shipping company is expected to visit our shipyard soon."

Bangladesh came into limelight in April 2007 when Ananda signed deals worth around $100 million with two German shipping companies to build eight vessels with capacity for carrying 325 containers by June 2010.

The country has become a new destination for construction of small sea vessels, which have an annual market of $400 billion, as traditional shipbuilding nations such as South Korea, Japan and China now focus on large vessels.

Even Vietnam, which is relatively new in shipbuilding, is no longer interested to build ships weighing less than 25,000 tonnes.


Bangladesh bags $20m orders for two small vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Your Industry News - Bangladesh To Export 12 Ships To Europe By 2011

*Bangladesh To Export 12 Ships To Europe By 2011*

Wednesday, Dec 24, 2008
Western Marine Shipyard Ltd. (WMSL), a local shipbuilding company, will export 12 ships, weighing 5,200 tonnes each, by 2011 to Germany, Holland and Denmark, the Bangladesh's news agency BSS reported.

Commerce and Education Adviser Dr Hossain Zillur Rahman inaugurated building of the 12 ice class ocean-going multipurpose vessels at the WMSL yard at Shikalbaha on the south bank of the river Karnaphuli in the district.

Quoting Dr Hossain, BSS reported that the export of such a big number of ships as a milestone for the country's shipbuilding sector and said it would definitely help Bangladesh find a secure place in global ship manufacturing market.

""The sector has enormous potentials and it would contribute to making Bangladesh a middle-income country soon.

""The sector has huge potential of contributing to the economy after garment sector and shipbuilding companies should not compromise with the quality in keeping the reputation in global export market,"" he said after the ""keel-laying ceremony that symbolizes with hitting the hammer on iron-plate on the proposed structure of a ship to start the work.

Also present were German Ambassador to Bangladesh Frank Meyke, Denmark Ambassador Bea M Ten Tusscher and Shipping Secretary ATM Mokter Hossain, Managing Director of AB Bank Ltd Kyser A Chowdhury and Managing Director of WMSL Sakhawat Hossain.

He said separate rules and regulations are needed for the shipbuilding sector.

The adviser said pledges of giving special attention by two major electoral alliances in their polls manifestos for the promotion of the sector is really encouraging.

Dr Hossain Zillur asked the commercial banks to come forward in providing soft-term loans to the entrepreneurs in the sector.

Meanwhile Danish Ambassador Bea M Ten Tusscler said Bangladesh is not only a ship breaking country but also has emerged as a strong ship manufacturing and exporting state through concerted efforts.

She urged the concerned authorities to increase the facilities for flourishing the sector and to work with dedication to uphold the image of Bangladesh in the international arena.

WMSL has already built 54 various types of vessels. Of them, 49 were supplied in the local market and the remaining are for international market.

Trade body leaders from Dhaka and Chittagong, and entrepreneurs and bankers also attended the colourful inaugural function.

The adviser went round the WMSL establishment over 20 acres of land enriched with state-of-the-art technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Overseas employment exceeds 8.75mln in 2008


*Nearly US $9bln received as remittance *


Friday January 02 2009 00:00:46 AM BDT
http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=238851

The number of Bangladeshis cleared for overseas employment in 2008 exceeded 8,75,000 creating a new record. A record amount of nearly 9 billion US dollar has also been received as remittances in 2008. Previous year (2007) witnessed the employment abroad of over 8,32,000(The Bangladesh Today)

which was then a record too. Foreign Adviser Dr Iftekhar Ahmed Chowdhury, who is also in charge of the Ministry of Expatriates' Welfare and Overseas Employment, expressed his deep satisfaction at this. 

"It is my hope that the next government would continue with this effort, because the opportunities of new markets are vast", he said. 

Iftekhar said "At all times, however, we must remember that the welfare of our workers must remain a priority. A migrant worker is not just a revenue generating machine. He is also a human being. Indeed, he is our pride."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*1,520 Bangladeshis to get jobs: Korean company to invest $9.996m in Chittagong EPZ*

NATION BUSINESS REPORT

M/s Young An Hat (BD) Limited a Korean company will set up a cap manufacturing industry in Chittagong Export Processing Zone. 

This 100 per cent foreign owned company will invest US$9.996 million to set up their unit and will produce hats and caps. The company will also create employment opportunity for 1,520 Bangladeshi and three foreign nationals. 

An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority and the M/s Young An Hat (BD) Limited in BEPZA Complex, Dhaka on January 4 last.

Prasanta Bhushan Barua, Member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and Kyoung Seb Shin, Director of M/s Young An Hat (BO) Limited signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations. 

Brig General Jamil Ahmed Khan, Executive Chairman of BEPZA and other officials from respective organizations were present on the occasion.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

'BD Taka maintains impressive stability' 

FE Report

Bangladesh taka (BDT) maintained impressive stability while the world currency market was recuperating from the shock of US sub-prime crisis, Standard Chartered bank in its 'Financial Markets Round-up 2008 made this comment.

Taka remained broadly steady at 68.50-69.50 per US dollar through out the year. Though import growth outpaced export, record high home remittance eased the pressure causing the rate to move within a limited range, the roundup noted.

The Bangladesh Bank supported the market all year round by managing liquidity time to time. Import growth has been 25.63 per cent in 2007-2008 against export growth of 15.70 per cent. But remittance grew by 32 per cent to $ 7.9 billion tagging a positive figure to the balance of payment. Aid and Grant also increased by 75 per cent, bank said.

It noted that though taka stood out of the league showing strong character against the dollar, other currencies in the region, such as Pakistan rupee and Indian rupee, lost ground against the greenback. During the yearend, Indian rupee stood at 48.8 per dollar, down around 24 per cent, while the Pakistan rupee was down by 28 per cent from January to 78.80 level. Non-US majors such as Euro and Sterling were extremely volatile against BDT in tandem with their volatility against the US currency. Euro went up to Tk 111 in middle of July and came as low as Tk 88 level in middle of November before bouncing back toward Tk 100. Pound went up as much as Tk141 in March but went down as low as Tk 103 level in November 2008, the round up said.

The local money market however experienced some volatility in 2008. The market remained calm in 2007, contributed by surplus liquidity in the system. The scenario started to change from the third week of January 2008 and call money rates started to rise. The central bank acted prudently and injected liquidity into the system, which helped stabilise the market. Call rates hovered mostly between 7.00 per cent and 15 per cent in 2008 compared to 6.5 per cent and 9.5 per cent in 2007, the bank observed.

The central bank used the Repo tools allowing banks to borrow taka against government approved securities and also bought back government bills and bonds that were sold earlier. The continuous liquidity support allowed banks to manage funding and help credit growth in the economy, it noted.

In addition, primary dealer banks were comfortably able to fund the securities that were devolved on them and pursue secondary bond trading activities, it added.

Disclosing its observations on secondary market the roundup said the central bank's initiatives to activate a deep secondary market for government bills and bonds started to see results in 2008 with significant rise in secondary trading led by primary dealer (PD) banks and some other non-PD banks. There is now a widespread understanding of bond trading dynamics and settlement processes among the banks.

The central bank continued to publish semi-annual monetary policy statements adapting accommodative monetary stances. The central bank repo rate, rate at which central bank lends money to banks) and reverse repo rate, rate at which banks park surplus liquidity with the central bank) were increased to 8.75 per cent and 6.75 per cent from 8.50 per cent and 6.50 per cent respectively to keep inflation under control. The issuance of 28 days treasury bills were discontinued in order to further boost secondary trading of government securities, the roundup said. 

'BDT maintains impressive stability'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh's Nov exports up 13.4 pct on textiles 

Mon Jan 12, 2009 11:52am IST Email | 
DHAKA, Jan 12 (Reuters) - Bangladesh's exports in November surged 13.4 percent to $1.297 billion from a year earlier on the back of increased sales of clothing and other textiles, data from the Export Promotion Bureau showed on Monday.

Export earnings in the period from July to November, the first five months of the 2008/09 financial year, also grew 26.8 percent to $6.55 billion, the data showed.

Earnings from knit textiles during the period rose 35 percent to $2.7 billion from the previous year, while exports of woven garments rose 25 percent to $2.3 billion.

Exports hit a record $14.11 billion in the 2007/08 financial year, of which almost $10.7 billion came from garments.

Bangladesh has set an export target of $16.298 billion for the year to June 2009. The projected target for knitwear is $6.58 billion, up 19 percent from the last fiscal year. The target for woven garments is $5.68 billion, up 10 percent.

Exporters say many foreign buyers are now flocking to Bangladesh for low-end textile products because key markets hit by the global financial crisis, such as the United States and Europe, are looking for cheaper goods. ($1=68.95 taka) (Reporting by Ruma Paul)

Bangladesh's Nov exports up 13.4 pct on textiles | Reuters


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh to build $1.5 bln bridge over Padma
Tue Jan 13, 2009 6:17pm IST 
DHAKA, Jan 13 (Reuters) - Bangladesh will soon start implementing a plan to construct a $1.5 billion bridge over the river Padma to connect the southwest of the country with the capital Dhaka, a government minister said on Tuesday.

The bridge -- the country's largest -- will help boost business and the movement of goods between the country's second seaport, Mogla, and the rest of the country.

Construction of the 5.58 km (3.5 mile) long bridge, at Mawa, 50 km south of Dhaka, will be funded by international financial institutions including the Asian Development Bank and the World Bank.

"We will engage consultants by this month and then will go ahead for tender process to select builders," Communication Minister Syed Abul Hossain told reporters after meeting ministry officials.

The decision to build the Padma bridge follows the construction of a 5 km long bridge over the Jamuna river at Tangail in 1998. That bridge, 100 km north of Dhaka, connects the western region of the country with the capital.

Bangladesh will provide some $200 million for the Padma bridge, which will carry railway and gas transmission lines, officials said.

The bridge will cut travel time between the capital and the Sundarbans mangrove forests, the UNESCO World Heritage site, by several hours, officials at the tourism ministry said. (Reporting by Nizam Ahmed; editing by Simon Jessop) 


Bangladesh to build $1.5 bln bridge over Padma | Reuters


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh Dec remittances up 20.5 pct on year

Sun Jan 11, 2009 5:02pm IST Email | 

DHAKA, Jan 11 (Reuters) - Money sent home in December by Bangladeshis working abroad rose to $765.79 million, up 20.5 percent from a year earlier, the central bank said on Sunday.

In July-December, the first half of the 2008/09 financial year, remittances from more than 5 million expatriate Bangladeshis totalled $4.5 billion, 31 percent higher than the same period of 2007/08.

In 2008, the number of Bangladeshis cleared for overseas employment exceeded 875,000 against 832,000 in 2007, according to the Ministry of Expatriates' Welfare and Overseas Employment.

The central bank expects remittances to reach $10 billion in the current financial year.

However, some analysts say the inflow of remittances may slow down as the global credit crisis and recession in the developed world put jobs at risk.

The central bank said remittances would be affected only if instability in financial markets persists for long.

Expat income, a key source of foreign exchange for the impoverished south Asian country, hit a record $7.91 billion in the 2007/08 financial year, nearly a third higher than the previous year.

Strong remittances also helped offset the impact of the trade shortfall and kept the overall balance of payments in surplus. 

The bulk of remittances came from Saudi Arabia followed by the United States, the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Britain, Qatar and Oman. 

Remittances are Bangladesh's second-biggest source of foreign income after ready-made garments, which earned $10.7 billion in the 2007/08 fiscal year.

($1=68.95 taka)


Bangladesh Dec remittances up 20.5 pct on year | Reuters


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh fares better as export slump eats up jobs across Asia*

Bangladesh's exports, dominated by the sale of low-cost garments to mass-market retailers like Wal-Mart, have fared well as consumers have begun shifting toward thriftier purchases, according to a report published in the New York Times (NYT) Thursday.

Garment workers in Bangladesh still earn $40 to $50 a month, barely half the minimum wage in export-oriented coastal cities in China.

Now American and European buyers are pulling their import orders from country after country.

While all of Asia is suffering, some economies are feeling the effects of the global downturn less than others, the report said.

According to the report, many of these countries are latecomers to the world market. They have even lower wages than China and were just starting to benefit from the arrival of businesses seeking to avoid increases in wages and other costs in China from 2003 through last summer.

Economic difficulties in the West "will have an impact on Bangladesh in terms of our growth rate, but I'm not concerned it will eat into our share" of the global garment market, Mustafizur Rahman, the executive director of the Center for Policy Dialogue (CPD) told the NYT.

The numbers bear that out. While overall American imports dropped 12 per cent in November compared with a year earlier, imports rose from Bangladesh and from Vietnam.

Each country shipped more knit apparel to the United States, and Vietnam also shipped more furniture.

Few countries were hit harder in the Asian financial crisis than Indonesia. Much of the banking system collapsed, economic output plunged, riots ensued and the government fell.

In Asia Indonesia is often described as one of the less vulnerable countries, because its insular economy relies less on trade than other countries in the region.

With the world's fourth-largest population - after China, India and the US - Indonesia has long had a domestic market big enough to sustain large industries without the need for foreign markets.

Last Thursday, Japan said exports fell 35 per cent in December from a year earlier as the crisis hurt its main markets. China and Japan draw the most attention, but the global slump in manufacturing is spreading across Asia.

Industrial production is dropping in South Korea at the fastest pace since record keeping began in 1975. Taiwanese exports dived 40 per cent in December compared with a year earlier.

"There's not a country in the region that is not slowing sharply or in outright recession," Stephen S. Roach, the chairman of Morgan Stanley Asia said

During the last crisis, investors took their money out of country after country. Asian leaders thought they had found a solution - increases in exports to the West, particularly of electronics.

Bangladesh fares better as export slump eats up jobs across Asia


----------



## Al-zakir

Friday, January 23, 2009 
German investor keen to set up $200m RMG unit 

Unb, DhakaGerman Ambassador to Bangladesh Frank Meyke said yesterday an investor of his country is eager to set up a mega-RMG unit in Bangladesh spending $200 million.

During a meeting with Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni at her office, the German envoy said the RMG unit would be able to generate employment for about 10,000 Bangladeshis.

Meyke also handed over a felicitation message from German Foreign Minister Frank Walter Steinmeier to the foreign minister.

They also discussed various issues, including Bangladesh-German trade relations, investment, development and some matters of bilateral, regional and international interests.

The envoy assured the foreign minister of continued German support to Bangladesh's trade, investment and development.

He also informed the Foreign Minister of the forthcoming visit of the German foreign secretary to hold bilateral talks with his Bangladesh counterpart in late January and the visit of German South Asian Parliamentary (Friendship) Group in the second half of February 2009.

Dipu Moni expressed satisfaction at the current level of trade with Germany, (an export of more than US$ 2 billion in 2007-2008) and requested for more foreign investment from Germany, sought continued support for Bangladesh's development efforts and German scholarship and study opportunities for Bangladeshi students.

The discussion also covered some important issues, including cooperation in the field of renewable energy in which Germany has long experience and keenness to assist Bangladesh.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Al-zakir

Country earns Tk 1636cr by exporting plastic products




The country had earned a total of Taka 1636.76 crore in 2006-2007 by exporting plastic products. 

"Plastic industries have immense potential where about five lakh people are employed," Shamim Ahmed, general secretary of Bangladesh Plastic Goods Manufacturers Association (BPGMEA) said while talking to BSS yesterday. 

He said at present only 20 percent of the potential of the country's plastic industries is being used. The domestic demand of plastic products was 5.40 tonnes in 2005 and the demand is growing at an annual rate of 20 percent. 

The export growth of plastic products was 63.24 from 2005-06 fiscal to 2006-07. 

There are 2,997 plastic industries in the country, of which 52 are large scale, 980 medium and 1,965 small. 

Of the total plastic industries, 381 are hundred percent export-oriented. Among the plastic industries, 65 percent are based in Dhaka while 20 percent in Chittagong, 10 percent in Narayanganj and five percent are in Khulna, Comilla, Bogra and Rajshahi. Presently Bangladesh has been exporting plastic items to Italy, New Zealand, Poland, China, UK, Belgium, France, Germany, USA, Canada, Spain, India, Nepal, Bhutan, Australia, Sri Lanka, Malaysia and other countries. 

The BPGMEA sources said Bangladesh is now exporting plastic shopping bags, garbage bags, butcher bags, oven sacks, industrial films, PVC pipes, polythene sheet, plastic hanger, hand gloves, ropes, plastic waste, V-belt, toys, electronic switches, polyester thread, computer accessories, video/audio cassette, melamine table ware, toothbrush, ball pen and artificial flower etc. 

Plastic products are popularly used as household items, table ware, kitchen ware, office equipment, toiletries, packaging, building materials, engineering parts, industrial equipment, agricultural product, poultry and fishing, automobile and cycle parts, electronics, textiles articles and musical products. 

Referring to various demands of the BPGMEA, Shamim Ahmed said withdrawal of 100 percent bank guarantee is necessary for smooth running of the plastic industries. Process is going on to set up a plastic industrial estate but getting environment clearance certificate should be made easier in this regard, he said.

The BPGMEA sources said plastic is a wonder of polymer chemistry, have become an indispensable part of modern life. At the same time, its disposal is being viewed as a matter of environmental concern, since plastic is not biodegradable. 

Bangladesh do not have polymer industry, despite having facilities of using natural gas. As all polymer raw materials are imported and there is a scope of recycling waste plastics which could be a way to protect the environment.

With the growth of plastic manufacturing sector, plastic industries have been successfully exporting plastic products to the developed countries.

Nearly hundred percent of the plastic packaging materials used by the exporters of Bangladesh are being supplied by the local plastic industries, in the form of deemed export. The volume use of plastic products is growing with the development of the country. Volume of plastic wastes is also increasing. At least, 60 percent of plastic wastes are being recycled in the country that save about 400 million US dollar per year cutting import of resin. 

Since plastic is not bio-degradable, it is essential to promote recycling of plastic waste and to reach 100 percent recycling of such wastes, the source added.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Manpower export and remittance likely to fall this year*

Staff Correspondent

Manpower export is likely to fall significantly affecting country's remittance earning this year due to global economic recession.

Talking to The Bangladesh Today, BAIRA President Ghulam Mustafa said "The manpower exporting sector sends abroad around eight lac people every year while the country earns $9 billion per annum. But the ratio of manpower export is likely to shrink affecting remittance due to global economic setback."

The problem will be double when collapse in exporting new manpower is coupled with suffering of many existing overseas workers from non-availability of jobs in the host countries due to economic setback, he said.

He said it is necessary to ensure three things including increase in government level contact with host countries, activeness of foreign missions and timely visa processing by recruiting agents to protect manpower export sector from this setback.

"Government to government persuasion, sincerity of foreign missions and labour attaché and timely visa processing by the recruiting agencies can pave the way for solving this problem. If these steps are taken, the crisis will cease to exist after three to four months," he said.

About 50 per cent overseas Bangladeshi workers being less skilled, 31 per cent skilled, 16 per cent semi skilled and 3 per cent professional, he said the government should be attentive in creating skilled manpower and sending those abroad to get significant amount of remittance and avoid untoward incidents in the host countries.

BAIRA Senior Vice President Mohammed Shamsuzzaman said country's remittance earning has been already affected as manpower export to Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and Malaysia has totally stopped due to commission of unlawful activities by some unskilled workers there.

He said earlier there was a potential market for Bangladeshi workers in these countries but for some untoward incidents, this market has declined. Now it is the onus of the elected government to take initiative to resolve this problem.

Currently the countries where BD workers are going include South Korea, United Arab Emirates, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain and Singapore, he said, adding "The elected government should expand overseas markets further and convince the countries which have shown the door to our workers."

http://www.thebangladeshtoday.com/back page.htm#back page -01


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Ominous signs indeed*

While the nation is still celebrating the transition to democracy from the two-year unrepresentative emergency rule, there are some ominous signs in sight in the economic front. These include an impending fall in the manpower export from Bangladesh and drop in exports of Ready Made Garments (RMG) to developed countries specially USA and European Union countries. This is a very alarming scenario as exports of manpower and RMGs are the two main sources of our foreign exchange earnings. If there is any setback in these sectors, the nation will face a serious debacle.

According to a national daily, Bangladesh's manpower export has suffered a blow Thursday as Malaysia banned hiring new foreign workers in the manufacturing and services sectors amid fears that its economic crisis will lead to more job losses for locals. Malaysian Home minister is on record as saying that there was no reason to bring in foreigners after a government report showed 45,000 people would be laid off at the end of January. "There is no valid reason to bring in foreign workers at this time," he added. Officials in Bangladesh termed the development a " big blow" to the country's manpower exports, already reeling from job cuts and squeeze in construction activities in the Gulf economies. A freeze in Malaysian jobs may result in drastic drop in manpower exports and remittances. Already thousands of workers have returned home from Singapore.

The report comes as manpower export in December slumped nearly 50 per cent to 44,000. Leaders of Bangladesh Association of International Recruiting agencies (BAIRA) have expressed the fear that due to economic recession manpower export will fall causing decline in remittances. They have urged the government to take immediate steps to check the possible drop in manpower export.

Meanwhile, there are reports that import of RMGs from Bangladesh by developed countries may mark a drastic fall due to economic recession. Bangladesh is already faced with tough completion from different countries in exporting RMGs to developed countries. If these countries now reduce the quantum of RMG imports due to recession, Bangladesh will be hard hit. And if remittances drop and earnings from RMG exports decline the overall economy of Bangladesh will be affected badly and it may be very difficult to overcome the crisis thus created. Against this backdrop, the government should go all out for persuading the countries concerned not to reduce import of manpower and RMGs from Bangladesh. 

editorial


----------



## Al-zakir

Taiwanese co to invest $10.205m in KEPZ

NATION BUSINESS REPORT

The Lasting Spring Metal Industries Limited, a Taiwanese company will set up a garments accessories manufacturing industry at the Karnaphuli Export Processing Zones (KEPZ).

The 100 percent foreign owned company will invest 10.205 million US dollar in setting up the plant and will produce garments accessories. The company will also create employment opportunity for 648 people including 14 foreign nationals, said a press release.

An agreement to this effect was signed between Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (BEPZA) and Lasting Spring Metal Industries Limited at BEPZA Complex at Dhanmondi in the city on Thursday.

Prashanta Bhushan Barua, member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and Rachel Wu, chairman of Lasting Spring Metal Industries Limited signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations.

Brig General Jamil Ahmed Khan, executive chairman of BEPZA and other officials of both the organizations were present on the occasion.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Cheap labour helps Bangladesh *

DHAKA - AN ARMY of cheap labour has made Bangladesh a hotspot for growth as the rest of Asia struggles through the global financial crisis and observers say the country must now exploit its advantages.

With China finding it increasingly difficult to mass-produce low-cost items at discount rates, buyers have turned their attention to Bangladesh where textiles and footwear can be made cheaply.

'The country is fast replacing China as the desired low-cost manufacturing hub in Asia for items such as textiles and footwear,' Mr Ifty Islam, managing partner of Asian Tiger Capital, an investment bank, said.

'Thanks to this abundance of cheap labour and an insulated financial system, Bangladesh was one of the best performing economies in Asia in 2008,' Mr Islam, a former managing director at Citigroup and Deutsche Bank, said.

'It will remain so this year and in 2012 we may hit eight per cent growth'.

'If the new government can sort out power and infrastructure problems, Bangladesh will be unstoppable.'

Battered by the global financial slowdown, stock markets across the continent fell more than 50 per cent on average in 2008, while exports have slumped to the negative in many of the so-called Asian tiger economies.

'Dhaka shares were down by merely seven per cent. In the five months to November Bangladesh exports grew 27 per cent year-on-year, possibly the best rate in the world,' Mr Islam said.

Thanks to soaring exports and also remittances sent by the country's overseas workers, Bangladesh's central bank has projected a 6.5 per cent growth this year if shipments continue to fare well.

'Unlike economies facing heavy capital outflows and credit crunches in the current turmoil, credit and liquidity conditions remain easy here with no need for any blanket economy-wide monetary or fiscal stimulus,' the bank said.

Analysts and foreign investors said tens of millions of labourers who work in poor conditions for less than $50 a month are boosting Dhaka's growth at a time when buyers such as Wal-Mart are looking for cheaper sources.

'All eyes are on Bangladesh because it is the only country which can produce quality textile items at least 20-30 per cent cheaper than China,' said Mr Steffen Mohler, director of Germany's Multiline Limited, a top trading firm.

Multiline has this month started building one of the world's largest textile factories 50 kilometres north of Dhaka with an investment of $200 million (S$300 million).

It will be largest foreign investment in the country's fast growing textile sector, which accounts 75 per cent of its total exports, and will create jobs for 15,000 people when it goes into production early next year.

'We are here because Bangladesh will dominate (the) textile business for years to come. I know of no one - department stores, top retailers and trading firms - who are now not in Bangladesh. They are diverting their orders from China,' Mr Mohler said.

'We see Bangladesh textile exports doubling to 22 billion dollars by 2011.'

Taiwanese entrepreneurs who played a key role in transforming China into the world's top performing economy are rushing to Bangladesh to look for land to build footwear and textile factories, Taipei's representative Frank Chen said.

'Every week we have teams from Taiwan. Many of them have shut down factories in China's southern Dongguan city because they cannot make any money there. Bangladesh is the place which is still profitable,' he said.

Taiwanese investors have set up more than two dozen footwear, textile and furniture factories in Bangladesh with the firm Pao Chen looking to build the world's largest footwear factory which would employ 40,000 people, he said.

Such has been the rush of investors that Bangladesh's export processing zone (EPZ) authority says it is running short of plots to allocate to the incoming foreign investors.

'We have rented out almost all the plots,' said the authority's spokesman.

'Only a handful in the country's 10 EPZs remain, but we are searching for more.' -- AFP

Cheap labour helps Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh becomes No 1 trousers exporter to US 

January 27, 2009
Kazi Azizul Islam 
Bangladesh is becoming the Trousers Island, if not the Treasure Island, for global apparel importers as local manufacturers are sourcing jeans and other cotton trousers at the cheapest prices and maintaining admirable quality, industry people said.
The industrys strength has weighed up with Bangladeshi exporters occupying the number-one position in the US market of jeans and other cotton trousers in December, industry insiders told New Age.
Quoting the latest report of worlds leading market survey organisation Research & Markets, Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association officials said by December Bangladesh controlled 13.82 per cent market share in USA.
The market surveyor, quoting US official data, showed that in 2008 US importers procurement of cotton trousers from Bangladesh totalled 299.9 million pieces, up 26.3 per cent from that in the pervious year.
Chinese suppliers lost their position to Bangladeshis as their shipments grew by less than 9 per cent to 288.7 million pieces in the year.
Mexico, which was the top exporter of trousers to USA just two years back, stood third, with a more-than-10-per-cent decline in shipments totalling 224.4 million pieces.
Vietnam stood at fourth position in US cotton trousers market, with 184.2 million pairs of trousers and an export growth rate of 14 per cent,
A Bangladeshi official at VF Corporations procurement office in Dhaka points out that with developed backward linkage, local jeans-makers are finding fabrics cheaper locally and delivering shipments within a short period.
It is really fantastic to feel that one in every seven trousers sold in the USA is made in Bangladesh, he said. Importers are diverting their procurements from other countries to Bangladesh and it is becoming a Trousers Island.
The Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association president Anwar-Ul-Alam Chowdhury Parvez said, More and more global buyers are recognising the unparalleled capacity of Bangladeshi manufacturers in handling of large-volume orders at convenient prices.
Bangladeshi suppliers recently received significant orders diverted from Mexico as depreciation of the value of her currency and some other factors made Mexican trousers costly, Anwar noted.
Abdus Salam Murshedy, managing director of the Envoy Group, a leading jeans supplier to American brands, points out that Chinas growing reluctance to low-end products are also diverting many buyers to Bangladesh.
Partex Denim managing director Showkot Aziz Russell said finer quality denim fabrics are being produced in Bangladesh, attracting more procurement by global brands.
Partex supplies fabrics to many jean makers who source all top global brands including H&M, C&A, Marks & Spencer, American Eagle, and Uniclo.
With a 2-million-yard annul production capacity, Partex is said to be the largest among some 20 local units that are now able to meet more than half of the industrys demand that earlier had to be fed by imports.
The robust growth in trousers shipments to the USA is also significant for Bangladesh as she earns more than one-third of her entire apparel export proceeds from that country by selling denim and other cotton trousers.
According to the latest official data, in the January-November 2008, Bangladesh apparel exports earned $3.17 billion from the USA, with cotton-based trousers accounting for $1.19 billion and non-cotton trousers $147 million.
Trousers success story again proves that if the backward-linkage is strong, Bangladeshi manufacturers are strong enough to extract maximum benefits using comparative advantages, said Prof Mustafizur Rahman, executive director of the Centre for Policy Dialogue, a private think-tank.
The apparel industry analyst thinks the woven garment sub-sectors emphasis on trousers indicates a poor backward linkage for the shirt-makers.
Mustafiz however suggested that the industry should not be much complacent over the increasing volume of exports but put efforts for maximising value-addition.

Bangladesh becomes No 1 trousers exporter to US : Dhaka Mirror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

*BB buys more dollar to keep forex market stable * 
FE Report 

The central bank has continued to purchase US dollar from the commercial banks to keep the inter-bank foreign exchange market stable, officials said. 

As part of the move, the Bangladesh Bank (BB) purchased US$10 million at Tk 68.90 per unit from a private commercial bank Tuesday. 

"We've purchased the US dollar from a Shariah-based Islami bank to enable the financial institution comply with the net open position (NOP) rules for holding foreign exchange properly," a BB senior official told the FE. 

On Monday last, the central bank similarly purchased $50 million from a state-owned commercial bank on the same ground. 

The BB official also said the central bank continues its intervention in the inter-bank foreign exchange market by selling and buying the US currency directly and providing overdraft (OD) facilities to the banks aiming to keep the market stable. 

The central bank has started intervention in the market by buying the US currency directly from the commercial banks since January 15 last to keep the market steady. 

The BB has since purchased $80 million from two commercial banks as part of its intervention in the market, the officials added. 

The flow of foreign exchange has increased in the market because of falling trend in opening of letters of credit (LCs) against imports recently, market operators said. 

The country's overall opening of LCs for imports dropped drastically by 37.69 per cent during the first three weeks of January over the corresponding period of the previous year. 

Import LCs worth US$780.64 million were opened during the first three weeks of January as against $1.252 billion of the corresponding period of the previous year, according to the central bank statistics. 

Meanwhile, the flow of remittances reached $666.65 million in first 22 days of this month that indicates a higher inflow than that of the pervious month. 

The remittance from Bangladeshi nationals working abroad was estimated at $765.79 million in December last, which was $4.41 million higher than that of the previous month. 

The country's foreign exchange reserve stood at $5.478 billion Tuesday due to robust growth of remittance, the central bank officials confirmed.

BB buys more dollar to keep forex market stable


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Export growth decelerates as global meltdown starts biting Bangladesh*

The country's merchandise export earnings dropped by over 10 per cent in December last over the corresponding month of the previous year due mainly to the global meltdown.

"December was a bad month for exporters because of fewer working days on account of the Eid festival and general elections, in tandem with the fall-out from the on-going international financial crisis," President of the Bangladesh Knitwear Manufactures and Exporters Association (BKMEA) Fazlul Hoque told the FE Monday while explaining the downtrend in export.

The effect of global financial crisis may continue in the apparel sector during the next couple of months, the BKMEA president added.

The Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) officials also admitted that the export orders from Europe and the United States have declined albeit modestly, due to the global meltdown.

"We're now preparing ourselves to encounter the fallout from the global financial crisis through providing appropriate policy support," an EPB senior official told the FE, adding that the EPB has already discussed the issue with the exporters to know the real picture of export performance.

In fiscal 2007-08, the pattern of exports in terms of geographical location of markets thereof showed a continued heavy dependence on Europe and North America.

Nearly 50 per cent of exports went to the European Union (EU) countries while 28.6 per cent entered the North America Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) bloc, according to the central bank statistics.

The country's export earnings dropped to $ 1.195 billion in December last, from $1.329 billion of the same period of the previous year, the EPB's data showed.

However, the overall export earnings grew by 19.38 per cent during the first half of the current fiscal over the same period of last fiscal, the EPB officials said.

Bangladesh fetched US$ 7.76 billion in exports during the July-December period of fiscal 2008-09 (FY09), also down by $97.89 million from the target, or by 1.25 per cent, according to the EPB statistics.

The export target for FY09 was fixed at $16.298 billion as against $14.11 billion of the previous fiscal year.

The price index of Bangladeshi export products increased by 3.98 per cent in December last while the export volume rose up by 15.40 per cent, they added. This indicated that the exports rose more in terms of volume than that of related prices.

The items like readymade garments (RMG), knitwear, terry towel, textile fabrics and tea recorded growth while exceeding the target during the period.

However, the exports of footwear, home textile, petroleum bi-products, computer services etc., recorded growth but their earnings missed the export-earning target.

Readymade garments (RMG) products worth $2.805 billion were exported during the period, up 2.45 per cent from the target of $ 2.738 billion. The sector registered a 20.99 per cent growth over the same period last fiscal.

Knitwear sector fetched $3.240 billion during the period under review, which was 2.16 per cent higher than the target and 27.07 per cent higher than the earnings during the corresponding period of last fiscal.

Frozen food sector earned $268.84 million, down by 2.81 per cent from the half-yearly target and 4.05 per cent from the earning during the corresponding period of the last fiscal.

Earnings from export of leather stood at $104.80 million during the period against the half-yearly target of $146.62 million, showing a 28.52 per cent shortfall. Related export receipts registered a 31.86 per cent negative growth compared to the performance during the corresponding period of the previous fiscal.

Export growth decelerates as global meltdown starts biting Bangladesh


----------



## Neo

*25,000 jute workers lose jobs in Bangladesh​* 
Friday, February 06, 2009

DHAKA: Bangladeshs crucial jute sector has shed 25,000 jobs and shut three factories after a massive slump in export triggered by the global economic downturn, the industry said on Thursday.

The Bangladesh Jute Spinners Association said the countrys 59 jute yarn factories had slashed production by 30 percent in the last three months as demand for their products nosedived in European markets.

In the last month, the factories have cut more than 25,000 jobs. Three jute spinners... have already been shut down, said secretary general Shahidul Karim.

According to the governments Export Promotion Bureau, jute goods exports plunged by 18 percent to 136.83 million dollars in the six months to December.

The situation is getting worse day by day as the global recession has wreaked havoc on the European companies to whom we supply most of our jute yarn. In the next few weeks more factories will have to draw shutters, he said.

Jute goods  such as sacking, yarn and floor carpets  are Bangladeshs third largest export. The sector directly employs some 125,000 people, plus more than 20 million farmers grow it as cash crop every year.


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladeshi company to invest $2.2 million in Adamjee EPZ



NATION BUSINESS REPORT



M/s. Osman Interlinings Limited, a Bangladeshi company will set up a Garments Accessories Manufacturing Industry in the Adamjee Export Processing Zone.

This 100% local owned company, will invest US dollar 2.2 million to set up their plant and will produce interlining items. The company will also create employment opportunity for 173 Bangladeshi nationals including '6 foreign nationals.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority and M/s. Osman Interlinings Limited in BEPZA Complex, Dhaka Prasanta Bhushan Barua, Member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and Sayeeful Islam, Managing Director of M/s Osman Interlinings Limited executed and exchanged the agreement on behalf of their respective organisation.

Brig General Jamil Ahmed Khan, ndc, psc, Executive Chairman of BEPZA and other officials from respective organisations were present on the occasion.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## slugger

*Bangladesh-US co to set up garments plant at KEPZ*


> Messrs S and S Clothing Limited, a USA-Bangladesh company, will set up a garments manufacturing plant in the Karnaphuli Export Processing Zone.
> 
> *The joint venture company will invest US$ 2.666 million* aimed at producing garments accessories in the plant, a press release said on Wednesday.
> 
> It will also *create employment opportunities for 2,028 Bangladeshis* and 2 foreigners, the release added.
> 
> An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority and the M/s S and S Clothing Limited in BEPZA Complex recently.
> 
> Parsanta Bhushan Barua, Member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and Daniel Surendranath Sinnaduray, the managing director of M/s S and S Clothing Limited, signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations.
> 
> Brigadier General Jamil Ahmed Khan, the Executive Chairman of BEPZA, and other officials from respective organizations were present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slugger

*Nasir Glass exports rise on Indian foothold*



> _Float glass being produced at the plant of Nasir Glass Industries Ltd, which exported glass worth more than Tk 20 crore last year._
> 
> *Nasir Glass Industries Limited (NGIL) exported more than Tk 20 crore worth of glass in 2008, a chunk of which went to the northeastern states of India.*
> 
> *The country's largest glassmaker that started commercial operations in September 2005 had explored the new markets over the past two years.*
> 
> *The company exported glass worth about Tk 13 crore in 2007*, according to NGIL and bank officials.
> 
> &#8220;*Ninety percent of the company's exports go to the Indian market*,&#8221; said Touhidul Alam Khan, executive vice president and head of syndication and structured finance unit of Prime Bank.
> 
> The bank deals with the company export documents.
> 
> Both Bangladesh's export basket and markets are limited to a few products and countries. Many say that it is the collective failure of both businessmen and the government to diversify export products and destinations.
> 
> *Glass has been added to the list of few products -- jute, garments, battery, cement -- that are generally exported to India.
> *
> 
> Bangladesh's exports to India are a mere $350 million against imports worth $3.5 billion from the next-door neighbour.
> 
> *&#8220;We also export to Nepal, Bhutan, South Africa and Kenya, in addition to the north eastern states of India,*&#8221; said Abu Sayed, general manager (commercial and banking) of NGIL.
> 
> *&#8220;Now the company is trying to explore new export markets including the United States and the oil rich Middle Eastern countries," added Sayed. *
> 
> *NGIL was set up with Tk 200 crore in investment, equipped with the state of the art technology and machinery.
> *
> Prime Bank lent Tk 100 crore as a syndicated term loan over a period of six years. Some 14 financial institutions participated in the largest syndicated arrangement in 2003.
> 
> *In just three years of production, NGIL sales turnover stood at Tk 182 crore in 2008, which was Tk 157 crore in 2007*, according to company statistics.
> 
> The company manufactures float glass, reflective glass, tempered glass, coated glass, mirrors, clear and coloured glass.
> 
> Besides NGIL, PHP Group also started commercial production of float glass at about the same time. Two other companies Osmania, owned by the government and MEB by Ilais Brothers, a private business house in Chittagong, were in operation earlier.
> 
> *Currently, all these four companies produce around 350 tonnes of glass a day against their combined capacity of around 400 tonnes*, according to the respective officials. NGIL produces 180-200 tonnes a day, PHP produces 100 tonnes on a single day and Osmania and MEB congregate the rest.
> 
> *Bangladesh had once met 70 percent of its demand for glass by imports, at the time 2003-04. Now the sector exports after fulfilling the country's total market demand for the product. Industry people said the country is saving crores of money that was previously spent on import of the product. *
> 
> According to a market study jointly conducted by a local private bank and an international research organisation in 2003, Bangladesh imported 6.51 crore square feet of glass in 2003. The local companies produced 4.14 crore square feet the same year.
> 
> Glass is produced with silica sand, dolomite, soda ash and limestone, of which, silica sand represents 70 percent, a raw material available locally.
> 
> *&#8220;The company has already paid back about 70 percent of its syndicated term loan,&#8221; Touhidul Alam Khan said.
> *
> *NGIL can produce as much as 20mm thick glass, while the maximum capacity of other companies is 12mm, according to NGIL's production manager.
> *


----------



## Al-zakir

CORRECTED - CORRECTED-Bangladesh remittances hit record $865.25 mln in 

JanSun Feb 8, 2009 8:39am EST
DHAKA, Feb 8 (Reuters) - Money sent home by Bangladeshis working overseas hit a record of $865.25 million in January, up 21.8 percent from a year earlier, the central bank said on Sunday.

In July-January, the first seven months of the 2008/09 financial year, remittances from more than 5.5 million expatriate Bangladeshis totalled $5.37 billion, around 30 percent higher than the same period of 2007/08.

Analysts have expected the inflow of remittances to slow down as the global credit crisis and recession in the developed world put jobs at risk.

However, the central bank said the remittances would be affected only if instability in financial markets persists.

The expat incomes, a key source of foreign exchange for the impoverished south Asian country, hit a record $7.91 billion in the 2007/08 financial year that ended in June, nearly a third higher than the previous fiscal year.

The bulk of remittances for the majority-Muslim Bangladesh come from Middle-Eastern countries including Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates and Kuwait, followed by the United States and United Kingdom.

Remittances are Bangladesh's second-biggest source of foreign income after ready-made garments, which earned $10.7 billion in the 2007/08 fiscal year. ($1=68.40 taka)

CORRECTED - CORRECTED-Bangladesh remittances hit record $865.25 mln in Jan | Markets | Markets News | Reuters


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BD to lose 1.5 m jobs (out of about 7.5 million job cuts) due to economic meltdown: GEF*

*the Asian European Union (EU), USA and Australian authorities should face out an immediate solution to overcome the meltdown and job cut policy of the employers*

Thursday February 12 2009 01:33:35 AM BDT

Bangladesh alone to lose 1.5 million jobs out of about 7.5 million job cuts in different countries of the world due to the global economic recession, said a London-based monthly report Wednesday. The GEF revealed the study among 104-member countries of the body, which said(The Bangladesh Today)

South Asian and African labour supplying countries would be the main sufferer of the debacle. It predicted that the situation might be unchanged till September this year, said a GEF press release issued here Wednesday.

Disclosing the study, GEF president Enayet Karim said that the Asian European Union (EU), USA and Australian authorities should face out an immediate solution to overcome the meltdown and job cut policy of the employers.

He also suggested the Middle Eastern Muslim countries of Asia not to axe employees forecasting the hit of meltdown.

According to the monthly report of GEF, among the South Asian countries India may take back maximum three million expatriates, Pakistan two million, Bangladesh 1.5 million, Sri Lanka 1.0 million and Nepal 0.50 million from the labour market of Arabian, EU, Canada, UK and USA within next one or two months.

The meltdown will also be eaten up 2-3 per cent GDP of the globe, which may reach up to 5 per cent in the under developed countires, the report observed.

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=246658


----------



## slugger

*Bangladesh, India sign trade deals*



> *Bangladesh and India signed two deals Monday to promote trade and investment and discussed ways to reduce their massive trade imbalance,* officials said.
> 
> An agreement to *promote and protect mutual investment and another renewing a decades-old trade treaty for another three years were signed* Monday during a daylong visit by Indian External Affairs Minister Pranab Mukherjee to the Bangladeshi capital, Dhaka.
> 
> Mukherjee said the two sides also discussed India's huge trade surplus with its smaller neighbor, security concerns including *creation of a regional task force to fight terrorism, demarkation of land and maritime borders, and improving cross-border rail, road and river links.*
> 
> Indian security forces often accuse Bangladesh of harboring insurgent groups which cross the border for attacks inside India, a charge Dhaka denies. The border is often marked by rivers which occasionally shift course, sparking territorial disputes.
> 
> Mukherjee said *a joint commission would meet to work out ways to boost trade, such as cutting duties and removing non-tariff barriers for some Bangladeshi exports to India.*
> 
> Mukherjee also said *India would construct 2,800 homes capable of withstanding strong winds for Bangladeshi families* who lost their houses in a devastating cyclone in November 2007. The homes will be built in 11 villages in the worst-hit southern Bagerhat district, he said.
> 
> Bangladesh is flanked on three sides by India, and *two-way trade between the South Asian nations was estimated at $3.76 billion*


----------



## slugger

*Russia, Bangladesh express willingness to sign Free Trade Agreement*



> Dhaka and Moscow on Tuesday expressed their willingness to sign a Free Trade Agreement (FTA) to further bolster bilateral trade during a meeting between Russian envoy and Bangladesh&#8217;s foreign minister
> 
> Russia, Bangladesh express willingness to sign Free Trade Agreement
> 
> DHAKA, Feb. 10 (Xinhua) &#8212; Dhaka and Moscow on Tuesday expressed their willingness to sign a Free Trade Agreement (FTA) to further bolster bilateral trade during a meeting between Russian envoy and Bangladesh&#8217;s foreign minister here, according to a statement of Bangladesh&#8217;s Foreign Ministry.
> 
> The volume of Russia-Bangladesh trade is now only 250 million U.S. dollars and there is opportunity to expand trade through signing a FTA, Russian Ambassador Gennady Trotsenko to Dhaka was quoted as saying in a meeting with Bangladesh&#8217;s Foreign Minister Dipu Moni.
> 
> Expressing similar view, the press release said, the country&#8217;s Foreign Minister Moni also said that Bangladesh is interested to sign such an agreement.
> 
> During the meeting, they discussed cooperation in power and energy, agriculture, commerce, economy, political and culture sectors in details.
> 
> The Russian ambassador also expressed the country&#8217;s keen interest to support Bangladesh in developing power sector, the release said.
> 
> Trotsenko said his country&#8217;s is willing to help Bangladesh expand a power plant in Siddhirganj, near the country&#8217;s capital city Dhaka, to increase its production capacity.
> 
> The Russian ambassador said a 10 member high-powered delegation, comprising representatives of different institutions, including the central bank of Russia, led by economic development secretary, will visit Bangladesh soon to explore new windows of cooperation.


----------



## Al-zakir

China invests $24.217m in Karnaphuli EPZ
NATION BUSINESS REPORT

Zhong Bu Centresin (Bangladesh) Company Limited, a Chinese company, will set up a Shoe Accessories Manufacturing Industry in the extension area of Karnaphuli Export Processing Zone, Chittagong.

The 100 percent foreign-owned company will invest US$ 24.217 million in setting up the unit to produce shoe accessories. The company will also create employment opportunity for 310 Bangladeshi nationals.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (BEPZA) and Zhong Bu Centresin (Bangladesh) Company Limited in BEPZA Complex, Dhaka, on Sunday.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Prasanta Bhushan Barua, Member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and Jim KL IP Managing Director of Zhong Bu Centresin (Bangladesh) Company Limited signed and exchanged the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations.

Brig General Jamil Ahmed Khan, Executive Chairman of BEPZA, and other officials from respective organizations were present.


----------



## Al-zakir

Published On: 2009-02-23

Bangladesh's software industry turns suitable harbour for outsourcing



Xinhua, Dhaka

Global market recession makes Bangladesh's software industry a very suitable harbour for outsourcing as many western and European companies shifted their focus on the country for low-cost IT services, sector insiders said yesterday.

They said the country's software export has achieved hefty growth in recent months, as more than 400 software and IT companies are exporting their services to around 30 countries in the world.

President of Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services (BASIS) Habibullah N Karim told Xinhua: "Global economic downturn hastened export growth of our software industry."

"Bangladesh's software industry will become a $500 million export earning sector by 2013-2014 fiscal year (July 2013-June 2014) if the current trend of robust growth continues," he said.

With nearly 100 percent growth, Karim said Bangladesh fetched over $14 million from export of software in the first five months of the current 2008-09 fiscal year.

The country set $30 million of software export target for the current fiscal year after the sector earned $24 million in 2007-08 fiscal year which was $2.24 million in 2000-01 fiscal year, he said.

Karim said Bangladesh has already become a large ground of potential human resources with bright aptitude, quality and natural ability in software development during the last few years.

Bangladesh's approximately 20 billion taka (about $285.71 million) software industry currently employs nearly 20,000 skilled and semi-skilled professionals, he said.

A leading exporter Nahid Ahmed said although a majority of the companies are exporting software services to the North America, recently there has been encouraging performance by a good number of firms in European and East Asian markets, mainly Japan.

Following global companies' interest about Bangladesh's software industry, he said many local and foreign IT firms are investing for developing high-quality software taking advantage of low-cost work force here.

"We've found many global companies over the last few months to come and invest in the country as they think developing software here will help them to reduce their cost of operation and remain competitive in global market in the wake of economic downturn," Ahmed said.

Among the hundreds of export-focused companies, according to BASIS, at least 30 companies have been set up either as joint venture or as ODC (Offshore Development Centre) with hundred percent foreign investment in the country in the recent past.

The BASIS, national trade association of software & IT services companies of Bangladesh, in its website also said the European Union has already ranked the South Asian country as one of the top20 outsourcing destinations in the world.

To meet the high quality standard of offshore jobs and comply with the expectation of overseas clients, the companies in Bangladesh are rightly focusing on putting in place global standard practices and processes, said Ahmed, also secretary general of BASIS.

Sector insiders said the country's new government's dream to make digital Bangladesh by 2021 will also help local software industry to grow as it is expected to provide more budgetary supports like tax and duty cut to woo more investment in the IT sector.

The Bangladeshi government currently provides 60 percent of the salary/allowance cost for recruiting interns (fresh graduates) by any software companies.

Bangladesh, which is now connected to Submarine Cable Network South East Asia-Middle East-West Europe-4 (SEA-ME-WE-4), has already brought all of its major cities and towns under high-speed and low-priced fibre optic backbone.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## Al-zakir

Total Oil Company finds hydrocarbon in Cox's Bazar, Bay

If the company's discovery matches the commercial viability, it would be one of the biggest hydrocarbon findings in the country's history

Wednesday February 25 2009 01:51:54 AM BDT

M Azizur Rahman






Total, the French oil company, has discovered hydrocarbon in Cox's Bazar and in the Bay of Bengal much to the relief of energy-starved greater Chittagong and the country as well, officials said Thursday.(The Financial Express )

The company told the Petrobangla Tuesday that it was able to locate the 'presence' of hydrocarbon in block nos. 17 and 18, which also cover part of the St Martin islands in the Bay.

"The company said it has found hydrocarbon in these structures, which means there might be oil or gas or both," a senior Petrobangla official told the FE.

The company shared its offshore gas survey results with Petrobangla Tuesday and the commercial viability of hydrocarbon of both these structures would be announced through consultation early next month, the Petrobangla official said.

"We are quite satisfied with the data we acquired through the survey," a Total official told the FE.

Terming the outcome of the survey campaign 'good' the Total official hoped to demonstrate details of the outcome soon.

Total, the world's fourth largest energy company, invested around US$ 18 million to conduct the extensive three dimensional (3D) survey in both these structures in the Bay near Myanmar border that covers 18,367 square kilometres.

If the company's discovery matches the commercial viability, it would be one of the biggest hydrocarbon findings in the country's history, a senior energy ministry official said.

Total would then make a work-plan for field development and submit it to Petrobangla for approval.

If all the exploration activities goes smoothly, oil or gas production from these offshore structures would be initiated within three to four years.

This would be Total's entry into oil and gas production in Bangladesh. Total is already present in the refining and marketing sectors in Bangladesh, with activities in lubricants and liquefied petroleum gas.

Total holds a 30 per cent stake including the operatorship in these two blocks. Irish oil company Tullow has 32 per cent, followed by Thai energy giant PTTEP 30 per cent and US companies Oakland and Rexwood eight per cent stakes in these structures.

State energy corporation Petrobangla rented both the blocks to US joint venture Rexwood-Oakland during the country's first round energy bidding in January 1997, but the companies did not carry out any exploration work due to poor gas demand in the country during that time.

Later Tullow bought majority shares from the US companies. In 2006 Tullow sold its 60 per cent stake to Total, which recently sold half of its stake to the PTTEP.

Blocks 17 and 18 are close to Myanmar's prospective gas blocks.

Myanmar discovered around 6.0 TCF of gas reserves in the adjacent offshore gas blocks discovered recently by several international oil and gas companies (IOCs).

Petrobangla officials said the discovery of gas at the offshore fields could bring double cheers to the country, now facing soaring energy crisis amid booming industrial growth.

"If it is found that the discovery is a big one, it will bring to an end to the chronic gas crisis in the southeastern Chittagong region within a few years," said an official.

These structures could also contribute significantly to meet the mounting energy demands across the country.

Major industries, power and fertiliser plants across the country have been facing acute crisis of energy since last year as the demand exceeded supply by a great length.

Country's current gas production is now hovering around 1800 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) against the demand for over 2050 mmcfd.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=248947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Global slowdown seen hitting BD remittances ​* 
Wednesday, February 25, 2009

DHAKA: The global economic crisis is likely to halve Bangladeshi expatriate remittances and the number leaving to work abroad this year, a top recruiter said on Monday.

Due to the global slowdown, recruitment (for overseas jobs) and (expatriate) remittances will fall at least by 50 per cent, Golam Mostafa, president of the Bangladesh Association of International Recruiting Agencies (BIRA) told a news conference.

State-managed BIRA is the principal agent in the country recruiting Bangladeshi workers for foreign employment. 

Nearly 875,000 Bangladeshis went abroad officially in 2008 against 832,000 in the previous year. 

The total remittances sent by five million expatriate workers were $9 billion in the year against $7 billion in the 2007.


----------



## Raquib

4 Bangladeshi cos to join Asia's largest food expo
Dhaka, March 2bdnews24.com) - Four Bangladeshi companies will join Foodex, the biggest food and beverage exhibition in the Asia Pacific region, set to be held at Chiba city in Japan from Tuesday. 

Bangla Natural Agro Limited, Miton Sea Foods International, Global Agro Resources Incorporation and Hamdad Laboratories (WAQF) Bangladesh have been selected by JETRO, in a bid to help food exporters from developing countries to find new markets in Japan. 

The Japan External Trade Organisation is the official trade and investment promotion agency of government of Japan. 

The four-day long fair has been working as platform to network with international companies and businesspeople, publicity of products and establishment of business partnerships throughout the years. 

They four Bangladeshi companies will demonstrate organic agro food products, seafood items, processed potato items and liquid food products. 

:: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## TopCat

New pay comission suggested minimum basic salary 8000 which will be around 15000+ takehome (for a fourth class employee)and maximum 60000 basic which will be around 100000+ takehome. I believe private sector will get into thremendous pressure after this is implemented ...


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh to emerge as refrigerator exporting country

UNB, Dhaka

Bangladesh is going to emerge as a refrigerator exporting country in the world market.

According to industry sources, Walton, a local firm, has started manufacturing world-class refrigerators in its high-tech plant in Gazipur, 40 kilometres off the capital.

Walton officials claim they can produce about 2,000 units of refrigerators a day. Even production could be enhanced to three-times as well if there is a market demand.

The Walton High-Tech Industry had set up a composite manufacturing plant a few years back to produce refrigerators and some other electronic goods in the country.

The country's annual demand for refrigerator is about 500,000 units. The demand is growing with the rapid growth of urbanization and also the increasing purchase power of the rural people.

Such growing demand has prompted the Walton management to set up their manufacturing plant near the capital city.

However, the growing demand in the neighbouring countries was another reason to opt for setting up such a venture in the country.

In the Walton plant, all the backward linkage accessories are also being produced to support the main product. It contains other facilities for die, mould, sheet processing, power press, powder cooking, injection moulding, pure-foaming, thermo-foaming, gasket making and packaging.

Several thousand workers are engaged in the manufacturing plant.

Walton officials claim that cost of their manufactured refrigerators is 20-30 percent lower compared to imported ones.

They said at present, local traders are importing refrigerators mainly from China, India, Thailand and Malaysia. But those products are not up to the mark.

"But our products are world-class and we can assure their life-span is more than the imported ones," said Walton director Emdadul Haque.

"We're manufacturing our products as conducive to our own environment," he added.

Haque said although the main consumers of Walton fridge are local people, but "export is also our target as this product is more competitive."

He said they would move to world market soon as many foreign buyers are showing huge interest because of the competitive price of Walton products with world-standard.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
this is a huge factory... 
Is it a BD company???? thought foreign but all internet search leads to BD only...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*President for massive Chinese investment in Bangladesh*

President Zillur Rahman Sunday underscored the need for massive Chinese investment in Bangladesh, especially in textile, agro-processing, energy and power, pharmaceutical, communications and infrastructure development, to reduce the existing huge trade imbalance between the two countries, reports UNB.

He made the suggestion when newly appointed Chinese Ambassador to Bangladesh Zhang Xianyi presented his credentials to the President at Bangabhaban in the city.

President Zillur Rahman welcomed the new envoy, saying that "Bangladesh attaches high importance to her relations with China".

Terming China as a trusted partner in Bangladesh's overall economic development, he reaffirmed Bangladesh's support to the 'One-China' policy, which does not recognise Taiwan as a separate country.

Mentioning Chinese Government's support in different development fields in Bangladesh, including constructing five friendship bridges and the Bangladesh-China Friendship Conference Centre, the President sought Beijing's support for establishing the planned cross-border 'Bangladesh-Myanmar-China' road link through Kunming.

He also emphasised increasing Chinese scholarships for Bangladeshi students as well as expanding the student-exchange programme between the two countries.

The President assured the new envoy of providing utmost cooperation and hoped that the existing bonds of friendship and cooperation would be further strengthened during the new ambassador's tenure here.

Ambassador Zhang Xianyi said that he would work on establishing direct road-link between Bangladesh and China through Maymar.

He also assured the President that he would try to take initiative to reduce the trade imbalance between the two countries.

Referring to the last national general election which was held here in a free, fair and credible manner, the new envoy hoped that Bangladesh would march towards its desired development goals under the "dynamic leadership of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina".

Secretaries concerned were present on the occasion.

President for massive Chinese investment in Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*India goods to reach Dhaka by water in 2010*

Dhaka, March 24 (bdnews24.com)Businessmen will be able to transport consumer goods from India by water all the way to Dhaka and Narayanganj by middle of June next year, officials said Tuesday.

Ending a two-day negotiation, Bangladesh and India renewed the Protocol on Inland Water Transit and Trade, first signed in 1972, for two more years.

Officials of the two countries said cargo unloading facilities in Dhaka and Narayanganj would help Bangladeshi consumers to get commodities at much cheaper prices.

At present, a small portion of cargo, mainly cement raw materials and crude oil, comes from India by waterways using Khulna and Sirajganj jetties.

Delegation heads of both the countries termed the existing volume of inland trade "very small".

But acting shipping secretary Masud Elahi was enthusiastic about the new cargo facilities.

"This gives us an opportunity to enhance the existing inland water trade with India," Elahi told reporters, after the protocol signing at the Sonargaon Hotel.

Head of the Indian delegation, additional secretary Vijay Chhibber said: "We have been advised by the Bangladesh delegation that a container freight station at Narayanganj is close to finalisation  and it should be ready by June or July."

"Similarly we are very happy to be informed by the Bangladesh authorities that in Dhaka itself the container freight facilities will be ready by middle of next year."

Chhibber said the two developments would be "extremely beneficial" for the growth of inland water trade between Bangladesh and India.

"Obviously we are very happy to participate in this process."

"And not only would this benefit further flow of trade, but the biggest beneficiary would be the Bangladesh consumers."

"So, it is a win-win situation," said Chhibber.

The Indian delegation chief said more ports of call could be used to enhance the level of inland water trade.

"How do we take it to higher levels; obviously is to include more ports of call," said Chhibber.

He said a joint-technical committee was formed after a previous similar meeting in Delhi in 2007.

"The technical committee must look at the feasibility of using these ports of call. Certain infrastructure is required, certain depth of movement of vessels is required," said Chhibber.

"And what has been agreed  jointly a consensus must emerge to which are the ports of call that can be added to the protocol," he said.

India has been demanding that Ashuganj should be included as port of call to boost inland water trade with Bangladesh.

Samiur Rahman Chowdhury, managing director of Atlas Shipping Lines Limited, told bdnews24.com that around 100 Bangladeshi cargo ships a month go to India for import of cement raw materials, fruits and crude oil.

"But the number of Indian ships coming to Bangladesh is coming down day by day.

"On an average, two to three Indian cargo vessels come to Bangladesh a month," said Chowdhury.

Bangladesh and India signed the Protocol on Inland Water Transit and Trade in 1972 in the light of an Indira-Mujib agreement the same year.

According to the agreement, Bangladesh and India can use each other's roads, water and railways. But the shared use of road and railway has yet to be fully implemented.

India goods to reach Dhaka by water in 2010 :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

This will allow Indian goods to reach Dhaka but what about our goods reaching India? What is this government doing to ensure that our exports to India increases?


----------



## Al-zakir

*Bangladesh Becomes Global Hub of Medicines*

Wednesday, March 25, 2009 8:27 PM


Mar. 25, 2009 (The Korea Times) -- The pharmaceutical sector in Bangladesh, one of the fastest growing sectors of the economy, is poised to transform the country into a global hub of quality medicines.

The $700 million sector with more than 230 manufacturers is continuously expanding with new products to new international destinations.

The export value of pharmaceuticals is small but growing at 50 percent per year. Exports increased from $8.2 million in 2004 to $28.3 million in 2007, while export destinations climbed from 37 countries to 72 during the period.

The industry's inception dates back to the 1950s when a few multinationals and local entrepreneurs started with manufacturing facilities in the then East Pakistan.

By 1982, many top ranking multinationals established their manufacturing facilities in this part of the world. Prominent among them were Pfizer (NYSEFE) , Glaxo, Fisons, Squibb, Hoechst, ICI, May & Baker and Organon.

Pharmaceutical industries in Bangladesh are gifted with unparalleled potential to grow in the days ahead as they enjoy a number of competitive advantages.

The industry's ability to comply with guidelines of quality assurance has put it on a solid base.

Almost all companies are equipped with World Health Organization (WHO) Good Manufacturing Practice (GMP) standards.

Bangladesh's ability to face competition from developing countries like India, China, Brazil and Turkey in its export markets is due to Bangladesh pharmaceutical's strict quality compliance.

The most important indicator is the capability of the industry to achieve excellence and go beyond general international standards.

A good number of companies including Square Pharma, Renata and Eskayef have won accreditation from the U.K. Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency (MHRA).

Incepta and Beximco Pharma have been accredited by EMEA (Austria) and the Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA-Australia), respectively. These accreditations will allow them to enter the lucrative market with very competitive prices and standards as reputed global players.

The government of Bangladesh emphasizes on its national drug policy that all the pharmaceutical manufacturers must strictly comply with thee standards. The Current Good Manufacturing Practice (cGMP) is a term recognized worldwide as a holistic approach for the control and management of manufacturing and quality control testing of food and pharmaceutical products.

Bangladeshi pharmaceutical industries are expanding exportable items quite fast.

Bangladesh is now exporting wide range of pharmaceutical products covering all major therapeutic classes and dosage forms like tablets, capsules and syrups.

Bangladesh is also exporting high-tech specialized products like, HFA, inhalers, suppositories, hormones, steroids, oncology, immunosuppressant products, nasal sprays, injectibles and IV infusions.

The sector enjoys sound footing due to the local pull of heavy demand for medicines by the country's 150 million people.

The industries are now producing quality medicines at an affordable price for millions of people in Bangladesh and has made Bangladesh almost self reliant in pharmaceutical products.

Now, 97 percent of local demand for medicines is met by the sector.

Major epidemics of Bangladesh are malaria, dengue fever, cholera and typhoid. Morbidity and mortality from these scourges has also been reduced substantially over the years in Bangladesh.

Increased affordability and availability of medicines have contributed to this achievement.

Bangladesh now has an average life expectancy of 61 years, which is at the top end in South Asia.

Growth in local demand will naturally follow increases in per capita income.

Per capita consumption of medicines is one of the lowest in South Asia.

The industry welcomed over 50 new factories in the last three years, of which about two dozen started marketing with an aggressive sales and promotion strategy during 2008.

Out of 230 companies, 200 have their own manufacturing facilities of which five are multinationals.

The sector is active in API (active pharmaceutical ingredients). Twenty-one different companies now locally manufacture 41 API's. However, compared to huge local demand, more API industries need to be set up.

Pharmaceutical industries' potential has multiplied with the recently approved API industrial park in Munshigonj at a cost of $30 billion.

The API Park will inject fresh momentum into the pharmaceutical industry. The country can save at least 70 percent of the amount and the park is expected to transform the industry as a major export earner with the potential to export products worth $750 million per year within the next five years.

At this moment, Bangladesh imports 80 percent of its pharmaceutical raw materials from aboard.

A good number of skilled professionals from home and abroad are joining the industry's human resources pool every year.

Bangladesh can continue with the patented products up to 2015 as per trade related intellectual property rights (TRIPS). Pharmaceutical industries are now legally allowed to reverse engineer, manufacture and sell generic versions of on-patent pharmaceutical products for domestic consumption as well as for export to other LDCs.

This has created a big opportunity to make Bangladesh as a new chemical entity.

With about 45 years of experience in pharmaceutical formulation and marketing Bangladesh is in a position to share those with both LDCs and developing countries where needed.

Apart from the regular investment in pharmaceutical industries and API, opportunities of bioequivalence study, validation report, clinical trials and manufacturing plant audit mechanism have been created.

Currently, bio equivalency tests are conducted in Singapore, Malaysia and in European countries resulting in huge expenditure of pharmaceutical industries.

More investments in these sub-sectors would be needed in future. Foreign investors can take advantage of the flourishing industries.

It is estimated that over $250 million have been invested in this sector over the last couple years in terms of facility modernization as well as new facilities.

Needless to mention that all of these investments were directed towards developing full cGMP compliant facilities, which can meet stringent regulatory requirement of any country of the world.

Such investment has already started paying off as most of these companies have either already received certification or are on the verge of getting approval from world toughest regulatory bodies like U.S. FDA, U.K. MHRA, TGA Australia and European Union.

This has opened up wider range of opportunities for the industry whereby these Bangladeshi companies can now export pharmaceutical products to any part of the globe capitalizing on the $600 billion plus global pharmaceutical market.
(Source: iStockAnalyst )

Bangladesh Becomes Global Hub of Medicines


----------



## Al-zakir

*Bangladesh: Processed food exports rise 41pc*

Agro-processed food exports rose 41.04 percent to $28.11 million in the July-January period of the current fiscal year, backed by competitive prices and upmarket buyers' shift to ethnic snacks as recession squeezes pockets of the consumers in the western economies.

Expanded market coverage of some food processors also helped maintain their export growth, exporters said.

Price is the main factor. Many supermarket buyers are shifting from expensive food items to cheaper foods as their income shrinks amid recession, said ME Dowla, managing director for Eurasia Food (Bd) Ltd.

A section of consumers who preferred shopping at supermarkets is now showing interests to our products because we offer lower prices," said the MD for Eurasia that exports such ethnic foods as frozen parata, singara, dal puri and vegetables mainly to the UK market.

Dowla termed the latest trend of upmarket consumers' shift to Bangladeshi frozen snacks as an opportunity to carve a niche in the European mainstream market.

Now we should try to make them habituated to these foods, he said.

Thanks to the exporters' continuous drive to explore market that now expands from the Gulf to African regions, agro-export basket is now filled with many diversified products such as potato flakes, soft drinks, spices and various dry and frozen snacks.

Bangladesh also exports processed foods to Japan, North America and Australia.

We are strengthening our marketing capacity. Quality and competitive prices contribute to such rise in exports, said Raju Ahmed, general secretary of Bangladesh Agro Processors' Association.

But some exporters of dry snacks and spices said they now feel the pinch of a slowdown in exports to the markets such as Canada and Japan as the financial crisis erodes the consumers' purchasing capacity in those rich countries.

However overall exports increased although exporters lagged far behind their targets.

In the July-January period of fiscal year 2008-09, processed food exporters fetched $28.11 million, up from $19.93 million in the same period a year ago, according to Export Promotion Bureau.

Exports of processed foods surged 77.20 percent to $40.65 million in FY2007-08 from $22.94 million a year ago.

Bangladesh: Processed food exports rise 41pc


----------



## Al-zakir

*First-ever polyester chips plant to be set up in N''ganj*

The country has a demand of around 400-450 tonnes of polyester chips daily

Sunday March 29 2009 01:57:58 AM BDT

A local textile group will set up the country''s first-ever polyester chips producing plant by investing Tk 515 crore as the demand for such industrial raw material is growing tremendously in Bangladesh. The New Asia Synthetics Limited, a concern of Malek Spinning Mills Limited, has taken up the initiative(The News Today)

to establish the plant on 100 acres of land at Roopganj in Narayanganj.

Polyester chips (PET) are the intermediate raw material mainly used for producing synthetic yarn and pet bottle.

"The country has a demand of around 400-450 tonnes of polyester chips daily as need of local synthetic yarn and beverage products are growing," told A Matin Chowdhury, managing director of Malek Spinning Mills Ltd to the reporters at an informal press briefing. The briefing was held at a local restaurant on Saturday.

Malek Spinning Mills, is a subsidiary of Salek Textile Ltd established in 1999 at Shafipur in Gazipur. Other enterprises are Knit Asia Ltd and Rahim Textile Mills Ltd. The total investment of the group is around Tk 900 crore.

"We are fully dependent on import for the industrial raw material and at present Bangladesh is importing roughly Tk 1200 crore polyester chips annually," Chowdhury informed.

The entire PET is imported currently from India, Korea, the Middle-Eastern countries and Singapore.

He added that the demand for polyester chips is increasing on an average by 10 per cent annually when the country''s textile and beverage industries have been growing fast.

"We have a plan to produce at least 300 tonnes of polyester chips a day initially for the local market. And after targeting the export market, we will boost the production capacity to 600 tonnes," he added.

The construction work for the factory would start this year and will end by 2012.

The company will use Methyl Ethylene Glycol (MEA) and Purified Therapeutic Acid (PTA), two petrochemical by-products, which will be imported from the Middle East and Singapore.

"Produce of New Asia Synthetics Limited will grab around Tk 800 crore local market per year, which will save huge foreign currency," hoped the former BTMA president.

Though the market share for non-cotton fabrics increasing day by day in global textile market, the production of non-cotton yarn is still limited here, said industry insiders.

"When the local spinning factories have been producing cotton yarns in a large scale, the new industry will give a big boost to the country''s textile sector," they added.

At present 60 per cent of the world''s textile production is based on synthetic, whereas in Bangladesh it is less than 10 per cent. The reason for this gap is primarily due to the non-availability of this material locally.

World textile fiber consumption more than tripled over the last five decades. However, the cotton consumption increased one-and-a-half time during that period to reach 26.4 million tonnes in 2007, other fibers increased eight times to reach 45.7 million tonnes.

Consequently, the market share of cotton decreased from an average of 62.4 per cent in the 1960s to 39.8 per cent in the 2000s, according to International Cotton Advisory Committee.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=254795


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Manpower exports fall 38pc in three months*

Manpower exports fell by 38 per cent in three months to March from a year earlier, the BMET said Wednesday, the evidence of a continued slide in overseas jobs.

Some 138,000 Bangladeshi workers found overseas jobs in January-March period of this year, down by 85465 from the year before, according to data released by Bangladesh Bureau of Manpower, Employment and Training (BMET).

The figure for March was also depressing as the number of Bangladeshi migrant workers dropped by 25 per cent to 43946, down from 59183 a year earlier.

"The fast-softening Dubai economy remains a big worry," a senior BMET official said.

"But worst is yet to come. Still, the overall figures allow us to be optimistic. New markets are expected to help compensate the loss sustained in the traditional market," he added.

Officials also acknowledged that the flow of return migrants is also on the rise, threatening to slow down the boom in remittance flow witnessed in recent years.

The new figures portend bad omen for future and highlight the vulnerability of Bangladesh to rely mainly on the Middle-eastern nations and Malaysia for workers' employment, economists and migration experts say.

"I'm now less optimistic  I don't see any immediate prospects for a rebound in manpower exports," Zahid Hossain, a top economist at the World Bank, said.

"I think, the slowdown will continue as oil prices will hover at US$47 per barrel in 2009. If that happens, construction and hospitality sectors of the middle-east will not bounce back, impacting Bangladesh's labour migration," he said.

The World Bank economist noted that if oil prices remain the same throughout the year and major economies of the west, China and India does not pick up steam, those of the Gulf region will not revive.

The oil-rich region is also linked to Bangladesh's growth story, with around 63 per cent of the country's remittances coming from the economies of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) that constitutes Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Qatar, Oman and Kuwait.

Zahir Uddin, a professor of Anthropology at Jahangir Nagar University, shared the similar concern, saying manpower exports are set to take "a further dive" in the coming months.

"The situation seems to be grave. I'm fearful the drop in manpower exports will certainly slowdown the flow of annualised remittances," said Mr Zahir, who did extensive research on migration.

In parallel, BMET officials said, a total of 21966 Bangladeshi migrant workers returned home in January-March period, most of them from Dubai.

In March alone, they said, more than 3000 Bangladeshis returned from the Gulf tourism and business hub of Dubai, after losing jobs there.

The International Organisation for Migration (IOM) said the trend of return migration is on the rise and the government must "act now."

"Even if it is a global problem, it requires local solution," said Rabab Fatima, regional head at IOM.

Searching for alternative job markets is a long-term process, Ms Fatima said, adding creating employment opportunities within the economy for returnee migrants would be the best option so far available.

"Giving the returnees a space in the local job market will certainly help absorb the immediate shock," the IOM official said.

Mr Zahir said migrants played a crucial role during national crisis by sending remittances and "now it is the obligation of the state to stand by the returnees at these uncertain times."

"It's not the responsibility of the government alone. The corporate sector should also come forward to help the country navigate the evolving crisis in labour migration," the IOM regional chief told the FE.

Last year, the country drew in US$8.9 billion in remittances, boosted by record 8.75 million overseas jobs.

Manpower exports fall 38pc in three months


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Remittance jumps to single month high*

Dhaka, Apr 5 (bdnews24.com)Despite the global recession, Bangladesh received $881.3 million in remittances in March this year, the highest ever for a single month, the central bank governor said Sunday.

The March figure broke the record of $859 million earned in January, according to Bangladesh Bank numbers. February saw $784.5 million.

"Our foreign reserves have crossed $6.03 billion dollar due to the rise in remittance," central bank chief Salehuddin Ahmed told bdnews24.com Sunday.

"The global economic downturn is yet to cast its spell on remittance inflow. This is very positive for our economy," he said.

The World Bank, IMF, ADB and local economists have all predicted a dip in remittances, one of the economy's main indices, in the face of the global crisis.

The governor, however, is optimistic that remittances will maintain an upward curve in the remaining three months (Apr.-Jun.) of the current fiscal year

According to central bank figures, the first nine months (July 2008-March 2009) has seen remittance earnings of $7 billion, a 34 percent jump over the same period of the previous fiscal year (2007-08).

Total remittance in 2007-08 was $7.9 billion, and $6 billion in 2006-07.

Remittance jumps to single month high :: Business :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## gromell

Column - Ifty Islam
SMEs have potential to fuel economy 

Small and medium enterprises (SMEs) have long been considered as the principal driving force of Bangladesh's economy. Along with stimulating private ownership and entrepreneurial skills, SMEs are flexible and can adapt quickly to changing market demand and supply, generate employment, help diversify economic activity, and make a significant contribution to exports and trade.

Although in Bangladesh the SME Foundation and IFC-SEDF's efforts to create awareness among the banks and NBFIs to be more focused on SMEs are laudable, the sector still needs greater support from both financial institutions and the government. 

Especially at a time such as now, when the impact of the global crisis is becoming more evident, in terms of declining export orders and remittance inflow, boosting the SME sector, the economy's thrust sector, should be an imperative. 


Financial constraints


The biggest impediment to SMEs is the lack of sufficient capital needed to operate business. Most businesses often have to start with their own savings or by borrowing from friends and relatives, with bank financing coming later. Banks remain extremely reluctant to lend to small scale entrepreneurs who do not have any startup equity, despite sound business models. 

It is very difficult for SMEs to raise fixed and working capital from commercial banks, as banks are unwilling to issue small loans due to the high monitoring and supervision costs, considering SMEs to be high risk borrowers because of their low capitalisation, insufficient assets, and high mortality rates. SMEs are usually also charged very high interest rates. Bank procedures are also prohibitive - project evaluation processes and the requirement for undocumented payments to bank officials often make it difficult for small entrepreneurs to comply with. 

A World Bank (WB) paper titled Bank financing for SMEs around the world, which used data from 91 banks from 45 countries, reports banks are less exposed and charge higher interest rates and fees to SMEs relative to large firms. A number of studies using firm-level survey data have shown that SMEs not only perceive access to finance and the cost of credit to be greater obstacles than large firms do, but these factors also constrain SME performance more than in large firms. 

However, the WB found through its survey of banks that most banks (80 percent or more), independent of where they operate and of ownership type, perceive the SME segment to be large with good prospects.


The impact of the global crisis 

on SMEs


The global recession has directly affected Bangladesh's remittance inflow and exports. However the knock on effects of declining exports and remittance inflows on SMEs is also of great concern. Since workers' remittances traditionally help finance consumption and SME investment, the declining inflow of remittances poses a potential threat to the SME sector. The global crisis has exacerbated conditions for SMEs, especially in terms of access to finance and credit availability. 

Most SMEs around the world are suffering from falling demand. Credit tightening has been severe in spite of the drastic easing of monetary conditions by central banks. Interest rate spreads have risen to unprecedented levels, thereby partially offsetting the effects of the easing of monetary policy. A concerted effort is needed to support SMEs to revive growth and job creation in developing countries. 

SMEs in developed countries have also been hit hard by the global crisis. During the 'Turin Roundtable' held in Italy in March 2009, various stakeholders including governments, representatives of SMEs and financial and international institutions, attested that SMEs have been suffering due to the crisis. 

Given the importance of SMEs in Bangladesh's economy, I would suggest a number of recommendations put forward during the Turin meeting, which could also be applicable to developing countries:


Resolving the problem of 

insufficient working capital 


The most widely used measure has been the extension of SME loans and loan guarantees. What was learned from previous crises was that capital injections into banks were not sufficient to increase lending and that government guarantees were also required. In countries where SMEs are export-oriented, governments are also expanding export credit guarantees. To deal with cash flow problems, countries reported a number of temporary tax measures they had undertaken such as tax cuts and deferrals. It was suggested that governments give priority to reducing taxes that are profit insensitive, that is, taxes that are paid regardless of whether the SME is making a profit, like payroll taxes. 


Assisting innovative start-ups and high-growth SMEs


There was a general consensus that it is necessary to ensure that innovative start-ups and high- growth SMEs have access to adequate funding at times of economic recession. Some governments are stimulating the provision of private risk capital through co-investment and are also reducing or eliminating taxes on capital gains for investment in SMEs by venture capital funds. 

Improving the SME and entrepreneurship financial environment in the long term: As SMEs often lack face-to-face contact with bank managers due to the impersonal structure of the modern banking system, banks could consider balancing their scoring approach to SME worthiness assessment with adequate room being left for 'relationship banking'. 

To some extent, decision making on SME loans to local branches could help in cases where circumstances and viability of individual businesses need to be better accounted for. 

In conclusion we need to develop an effective strategy to support a key engine of economic development and employment. 

First and foremost, a standard definition of SME needs to be established by the government, in consultation with different stakeholders including donor agencies, NGOs, and private sector entrepreneurs the current opacity remains a barrier to targeted action. Given the constraints in the traditional banking system, limitations in the provision of finance needs to be addressed creatively - the government should provide grants, perhaps in coordination with donor agencies, to provide financial support to selected SMEs which have good potential and wide linkages. 

More SME development funds may be created to subsidise projects and venture capital SME investments should be encouraged. The tax and VAT regime should be reviewed to be less prohibitive to SME growth. 

Finally, technical support is critical for SMEs to grow and evolve through sector specific business support incubators and funding for collaboration with technical universities and vocational colleges. 



The writer is the managing partner of Asian Tiger Capital Partners and welcomes feedback at ifty.islam@at-capital.com.


----------



## gromell

Friday, April 17, 2009 
*Temporary stimulus package Sunday
Says finance minister *
Star Business Report

Finance Minister AMA Muhith has said the government will announce a temporary stimulus package on Sunday in a bid to build confidence among businesses amid global recession.

&#8220;It's temporary. The main package will come up in the upcoming budget,&#8221; he told reporters yesterday after a meeting with the leaders of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) at the finance ministry.

"It would be a confidence building package. It shows that we have not forgot the impacts of the global recession the country is facing," the minister said.

He also said the package will not only include the concerns of the export sector, but will address agriculture, food security, social safety net and employment generation issues.

Muhith said after one and a half months the government would announce a comprehensive package in the budget. It is better if the package comes up with the budget as all the issues will be addressed in it, he added.

The main objective of the Sunday's announcement would be to boost domestic economy. Local demand and production should be increased, the minister said.

As the BGMEA leaders raised the issue of the sick industries, he said he does not think that reviving the sick industries is possible.

He suggested the sick industries should be turned into other industries using latest technology and considering the changed market.


----------



## gromell

Friday, April 17, 2009 
TechViews
*Making digital Bangladesh: No time to waste*
T I M Nurul Kabir

*The present government took office with the vision of creating digital Bangladesh. There seems to be genuine interest for implementing the commitment made by the ruling party in its manifesto. Surely, it is an encouraging sign. *

In the World Summit on Information Society (WSIS), it was decided that a knowledge-based society would be developed throughout the world by 2015, which is in line with the government's decision of building a digital Bangladesh by 2021. 

There has to be a transformation to a digital system in infrastructure, governance and education, the three most vital areas for the growth of a nation. The government has to be prudent in taking steps to empower the citizens. All Bangladeshis must have access to ICT, and the skills to use it, in digital Bangladesh. 

To transform the government, we have to have e-readiness. The issues impeding the growth of the hardware and software sectors must be resolved. Bangladeshi businesses, especially SMEs, need to be able to transact through credit card over the internet and/or mobile phone. New technologies such as WiMax can be integrated into the overall system. 

In digital Bangladesh, we envision that the government will have the capacity to deliver services to citizens through the Internet, radio and TV, and also to make its internal operations more efficient and transparent through the use of ICTs. In the health sector, we hope that ICTs will be used for connecting relevant healthcare service providers and for connecting doctors with patients in remote areas. 

In the education sector, utilisation of information technologies and communication networks for dissemination and exchange of knowledge must be present. The agriculture sector can grow phenomenally with proper implementation of IT. Land management can be properly done through IT as well. 

In digital Bangladesh, we hope a transformation will occur in the realm of commerce and industry. ICT can be used for marketing and promotion of products, for increasing internal efficiency, and for communication and transaction between businesses.

It is essential that the software and hardware industry of Bangladesh becomes a part of the global supply chain for ICT products and services, while serving as a platform for enabling the above goals in the digital age. A communication infrastructure that allows ICT-based services to be deployed equitably throughout the nation will make digital Bangladesh a reality. 

Essentially, there has to be implementation of ICT in virtually every sector -- agriculture to government budgeting, port management to National Board of Revenue's tax management, and media to security management.

In recent times, we have witnessed growing security threats in our country. Information technology can be a very useful tool in preventing a large catastrophe from taking place. A digital database containing fingerprints can be a tool for fighting possible threats. 

In order to create digital Bangladesh, the present government can start by looking closely into all the previous ICT policies and take prudent steps. The ICT ministry and its subsidiary, Bangladesh Computer Council (BCC), should be strengthened. Skilled manpower needs to be developed. We need to train our teachers. We need to look at the best practices around the world when it comes to using ICT for development to better understand how we can incorporate those in to our system. Estonia is a great example, which we can follow in terms of ICT usage in different aspects of government and social life. 

The government's promise for a better tomorrow though the promised 'dinbodol' can be fulfilled through an honest desire for the creation of a digital Bangladesh. All the relevant stakeholders must be brought to a common platform. A chief Information officer should be appointed for the proper and successful management of the project. 

Making digital Bangladesh will take united effort. The private sector, NGOs and grassroots organisations need to be involved in this endeavour. Only through joint effort can we create a truly digital nation. Public-private partnership must be present. 

The Millennium Development Goal of the UN suggests the making of an IT village. In accordance with this goal, we have to be a strong member of the global society. For that, we must synchronise our plans with global initiatives and work hard. Our actions plans need to be time bound and specific, and strong and accountable program management has to be present. The future awaits us with all its wonderful opportunities; the onus is on us to take the right step. 


The author is the former Senior Vice-President of BASIS and CEO of Spinnovision.
E-mail: timnurulkabir@hotmail.com


----------



## gromell

*Proposals galore on distribution line expansion despite power crisis * 

FHM Humayan Kabir

The government has taken a move to substantially increase power distribution lines in the rural areas, mostly in political consideration despite a severe power crisis in the country, officials said Friday.

The Rural Electrification Board (REB) has taken up schemes to install nearly 45,000 kilometres of distribution lines to connect over 1.65 million new village consumers within the tenure of the present government, which ends in 2013, a government official said.

The state-owned rural electrification firm has submitted six project proposals to the planning commission in a bid to construct the distribution lines in its countrywide 70 palli-biddyut samity (PBSs) under six divisions at a cost of Tk 61.28 billion.

"We've been getting lot of pressure from different members of parliament and political leaders of the ruling party to expand the distribution lines in different villages. So, we have taken the move," said a top REB official requesting anonymity.

He said they have sent the proposals to the planning commission to incorporate those in the next year's annual development programme (ADP). 

A power division official said the REB took similar schemes in political consideration during the previous BNP-led four-party alliance government period between 2001 and 2006.

Under the schemes, REB constructed thousands of kilometres of new distribution lines without ensuring adequate power supply, he said adding a good number of those lines are still going without electricity. 

It was also alleged that massive corruption had taken place in implementing those projects that time, sources said.

"The country has been facing nearly 1500-megawatt (mw) of power shortage during peak hours every day. How the government can take up such projects of the REB?" a top power development board (PDB) official said.

During BNP-led government's five-year tenure to 2006, the REB installed 75,000 km power distribution lines and the client base was doubled from 3.0 million to 6.0 million although it failed to boost power generation.

It was alleged that a syndi cate of 13 concrete pole manufacturers through bid manipulation and political influence sold 1.5 million overpriced concrete electric poles worth Tk 11.0 billion between 2001 and July 2006 to the REB.

Insiders said this syndicate sold another 0.2 million poles to the REB on record, but these poles were not found in the project areas.

A Planning Commission official said they had opposed the move of the REB as there was huge electricity generation shortage against demands. "But there is heavy pressure on us from different quarters for undertaking the projects."

The REB will install 12,950 km of distribution lines and 68 substations at a cost of Tk18.01 billion to connect 0.52 million customers in the 21 PBSs under Dhaka division.

At 18 PBSs in Rajshahi, the rural electricity supplier will construct 11,150 km distribution lines and 48 sub-stations at a cost of Tk 15.28 billion where some 0.35 million customers will get electricity connections.

In Chittagong division, some 7,750 km lines and 32 sub-stations at a cost of Tk 10.55 billion will be constructed under a scheme.

The state-owned electricity distributor will install 6,050 km lines and 17 sub-stations at a cost of Tk7.96 billion in Khulna division, 3,300 km lines and nine substations at a cost of Tk 4.43 billion in Barisal division and 3,750 km lines and 10 substations at a cost of Tk 5.02 billion in Sylhet division.

The state-owned PDB said in last two years, nearly 400mw of new power has been generated from different small power plants and rental power plants against the eight per cent annual demand growth.

Besides, during 2001 to 2006 period only about 500mw new electricity has been added to the national grid, which was very inadequate to meet the growing electricity demand across the country, PDB said.


----------



## gromell

*WB analyst observes Bangladesh economy stronger in the region*

Staff Reporter



Bangladesh is still not hit hard by the ongoing global economic recession and the economy of the country is stronger in comparison with other countries in the region, said the World Bank (WB) yesterday. "The economy of the country is stronger in comparison with other countries in the region and it has more time to anticipate effects than developed and other emerging nations", said Zahid Hussain, senior economist of the WB at a workshop on 'State of Bangladesh Economy and Policy Response to the Global Financial Crisis' at the bank office in the city. 

Mehrin A Mahbub, public information associate delivered the welcome speech while Xian Zhu, country director of the WB made the opening remarks. 

Zahid said the economy of the country was stable and the projected economic growth for the fiscal year 09 would be 5.5 per cent. He, however, said in the worst case of declining of export and remittance it could be as low as 4.5 per cent in the fiscal year 09.

The senior economist of the bank said that the inflation rate of 6.1 per cent in January of this year was quite satisfactory due to the falling prices of commodities in the international market. 

Recession in the developed markets and slowdown in the Middle East has already begun to pose threat to Bangladeshi exports and remittance inflows, he added. 

Citing a 30 percent decline in capital machinery import, Zahid said there might have been a significant slowdown in investments. 

On the impacts of the global crisis he said, export, remittance, revenue and banking sector along with the employment would be affected severely. 

"At least 2 to 2.5 million new local jobs will be needed until the global economy recovers, compared to 1.1 million job creation prior to the crisis," he mentioned.

"Demands for bailout packages from businesses might not help the poor and the agriculture, livestock and fisheries sectors are doing well", said the senior economist of the international donor agency.

Xian Zhu said the impact on Bangladesh's growth may not be severe during the current fiscal year and the government should prepare the best for the worst.

He said that government need to take precautionary measures to mitigate the impacts of the crisis especially for the poor by creating more jobs internally and safety net programmes should be given highest priority.

"The government needs to carry out the unfinished reform agenda to turn Bangladesh a middle income country," he added.


----------



## gromell

Friday, April 17, 2009 
*100 days of Mohajote Government​**Economy off to a steady start*​
Shah Husain Imam

FROM day one of its assumption of office, the Mohajote Alliance, led by the Awami League, took a firm grip of the economy. At its very first cabinet meeting, fertiliser prices were halved and diesel price decreased by Tk 2 per litre. This reduced cost of cereal production by up to Tk 2.5 per kg. Boro cultivation, the mainstay for food security, received a boost with a message going out to the peasantry that it is in character with the new government to be friendly and caring to them. 

The first moves along with the falling international oil and commodity prices triggered a fall in domestic prices, almost across the board. In the process, the syndicates were roundly left without any wind in the sail to be playing around with inflationary expectations in manipulating the market forces to serve their ends.

It so happens that warnings were issued by the finance and commerce ministers early in the day through all conceivable fora that illegal syndication, hoarding and speculative trading would be dealt with severely. With market intelligence available to a well-structured winning political party such as the Awami League, it has had the advantage of watching market behaviour on the radar. 

Basically, the cautionary words carried weight because of the convincing electoral mandate the Awami League received and the relative ease with which the BNP reconciled to its defeat, accepting the popular verdict. Normalcy got quickly established from the hang-ups of uncertain and stormy two-year-long caretaker governance. 

Altogether, the smooth transition of power from an un-elected to an elected government did generate a sense of confidence across various sectors of the economy.

Awami League was quick to turn its attention to the urban and rural poor with a pragmatic realisation that any failure to provide food to hungry mouths was a sure-fire way of courting social tension. So, we have seen the introduction of well-targeted safety net programs by way of test relief, food for work, rural rationing and OMS sale to urban poor. The initial sale price of rice had to be scaled down from Tk 18 per kg to Tk 16 per kg to give a slender attractive edge over the ruling market price. 

This brings us to the justified fear that the declining price of cereals could force the farmers to shy away from food production due to lack of remunerative prices in the market-place. Responding to such a concern, Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury assured the farmers of price support in the government's procurement drives, much the same way, she added, that the 1996-2001 AL government had done.

With the existing subsidy package looking large and that in prospect being equally so, the need for belt-tightening is very compelling indeed. Nevertheless, to put it mildly, if people were to read some negative signals in the big, rather prodigal, purchase of luxury cars for newly elected MPs and upazila chairmen would they be wrong? The previous batch of cars was of 2004-vintage. And, even if it is assumed that all of them are too ramshackle for use, could they not be replaced with a less costly variety? 

It simply does not sit in with the government's otherwise robustly populist and inclusive series of economic policies.

By external dependence we have traditionally meant reliance on foreign aids, loans and grants, but now as our economy has had to navigate the rough waters of the knock-on of global economic meltdown, the externality of our dependence seems widespread, encompassing as it does foreign trade and migrant remittances. 

In both the areas, we are having to face twin problems; fall in garment export volumes topped of by decreased earning from under-pricing and the steady trail of returnee Bangladesh employees from abroad. A word for the plight of returnee migrant Bangladeshi workers, which seems poignantly depicted through reported arrival of some corpses lately.

The finance minister's plan to garner funds through private-public participation, including contribution from NRBs, aimed at rehabilitating the returnee Bangladesh wage earners is a good idea that will, however, entail considerable institutional preparations to materialise. The government's public spending needs to be geared to employment creation and the best channel for doing so would be provided by the ADP.

On the closing day of the first 100 days, the finance minister has announced broad outlines of a bailout package for recession-hit export industries worth Tk 2,500-3,000 crore. The cash subsidy comes on the back of introducing banking facilities in the shape of lower interest rate, and loan rescheduling in six sectors for as many months. 

A new window of opportunity can fling open on our garment products if we can negotiate duty-and quota-free (DFQF) access in the US market, an agenda that should be taken up energetically with the Obama administration.

Finally, we ought to join with other LDCs in a bid to persuade the WTO in securing a better bargain in their trade with the developed economies. If this is not the time for the WTO to take a role, then what is?



Mr. Shah Husain Imam is Associate Editor, The Daily Star


----------



## gromell

*PM wants link to Asian road, rail *
Mon, Apr 13th, 2009 9:37 pm BdST Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 


Dhaka, Apr 13 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has said Bangladesh needs to connect to the Asian highway and railway network without fail, for the resulting economic gains. 

"When the world itself is opening up, we cannot keep our doors shut. (If we do so) we will become recluse," she said at a meeting with communications ministry officials at the Secretariat Monday. 

She said Bangladesh could become a bridge between the West and the East. 

"We have a lot of resources. If we can use these resources prudently we definitely can be a developed and wealthy nation," said Hasina. 

She said Chittagong and Mongla seaports were important from national and regional perspectives. 

"If we can develop and modernise these ports neighbours Nepal, Bhutan, India and even China can also use these ports. Then, the ports can contribute hugely to the economy." 

Fast communications system was key to development which was why Bangladesh and needed to have a developed communications system. 

The prime minister also touched on the possibilities of building a deep-seat port. 

She revealed her government's plans to erect elevated highway from Tongi to Narayanganj, launch commuter train service, build underpasses and ring roads and develop waterways on rivers around Dhaka to resolve traffic jam in the capital. 

Hasina said her government was firmly committed to build road communications network with the southern regions and build the Padma bridge. 

She told the meeting about her government's plan to develop rail and waterways already in place and stretch rail link up to Cox's Bazar. 

She urged public servants to work as a team for the people without fears and said it was not possible to work in despair and threats. 

"Many are hesitant because of the past events and think they may be asking for trouble if they worked; so it's better not to work." 

Hasina assured them that the government will take care of any problems they might face. "You please do you job. I tell you on behalf of the government that if anyone has to go to jail, it'll be ministers." 

The prime minister asked the officials to remember that they were being paid from taxpayers' money. 

Communications minister Syed Abul Hossain briefed her on the communications system across the country. 

The prime minister's press secretary Abul Kalam Azad briefed reporters after the meeting.


----------



## Al-zakir

Islami Bank wins top scores 

Global Finance, a US-based finance magazine, has recently branded Islami Bank Bangladesh Ltd (IBBL) as the Best Islamic Financial Institution in Bangladesh for 2008, says a press release.

IBBL will join the world's best financial institutions to receive the award at a function scheduled for October in Istanbul, Turkey.

The magazine also awarded IBBL the same in 2008 and the Best Bank in Bangladesh in 1999, 2000, 2004 and 2005.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Bangladesh remittances in April up despite global recession​*
5 May 2009,

DHAKA: Bangladeshis working abroad sent home more money in April than in the same month last year, an official said Tuesday, despite warnings that remittances would take a hit from the global slowdown.

Bangladesh Bank executive director Khandakar Muzharul Haque told AFP that 857 million dollars were sent back last month, up from 782 million dollars in April 2008.

"We are not seeing a downturn at the moment but we don't know what will happen in the last quarter of this calendar year," said Haque, adding that *the latest figures had pushed the country's foreign currency reserves to a new high of 6.52 billion dollars.* 

"The real test will come around November when we may see if the recession has an effect on remittances," he said.

In March, Bangladeshis overseas pumped a record 881 million dollars into the economy, despite the World Bank, the International Monetary Fund and the Asian Development Bank all forecasting lower remittances.

*In 2008, Bangladeshis working abroad sent home nine billion dollars - more than 10 per cent of the impoverished country's Gross Domestic Product (GDP) and the second highest earnings after exports.* 

Anecdotal evidence suggests many Bangladeshis have returned to their homeland as work has dried up in Middle Eastern countries and Southeast Asia, where they have typically held low-skilled jobs.

Haque said that Bangladesh would weather the global economic storm if monthly remittance figures could stay above the 700-million-dollar mark.

According to government statistics, 6.3 million Bangladeshis currently work abroad, although unofficial estimates put the figure at around nine million.

Bangladesh, one of the poorest countries in the world with a population of 144 million, counts on the inflow of foreign exchange to fund its imports.

A government minister said last month Bangladesh would strengthen ties with Iraq in the hope the war-torn country would become a new market for its workers.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh to be ship exporter on May 10

BSS, Dhaka*

Bangladesh, for the first time, is going to join multipurpose ship exporting countries by handing over a ship named 'Stella Moon' to the Danish government on May 10.

Ananda Shipyard and Shipways Ltd (ASSL), one of the premier shipbuilding companies of the country, has built the Stella Moon at a cost of 7.5 million US dollar.

Speaking at a press conference, Afruza Bari, managing director of the ASSL said that Stella Moon is the eighth oceangoing ship to be exported to Denmark.

Chairman of the ASSL Dr Abdullahel Bari, director Naval architect engineer Tariqul Islam and engineer Nazma Nowroz responded to the queries raised by the journalists at Dhaka Reporters Unity (DRU) here.

He said, Industries Minister Dilip Barua will inaugurate the handing over ceremony as the chief guest on the premises of the shipyard at Meghnaghat under Sonargaon upazila in Narayanganj district.

Within a short span of time, he said, Bangladesh will be recognized as a destination of shipbuilding in South Asia encouraged by the government's patronization of announcing green channel facility allowing the industry a priority sector.

As a result of the green channel facility, a number of companies have expressed their keen interest in investing in the sector, he said and expressed hope that the country can earn 20 billion US dollar annually if the government provide the shipbuilding sector with 30 percent cash incentive for next five years.

Referring to the Prime Minister's recent call to the engineers to build dredger equipped with local technologies, Nazma Nowroz said the country could save huge amount of foreign currency if the country's shipbuilding companies get the chance to build dredgers.

They demanded the government to allow bank guarantee at 1.5 percent rate like neighboring countries, reducing opening cost of letter of credit (L/C) and announcing working capital at seven percent interest rate.

The Stella Moon has the capacity of 3,000 dead weight tonnage (dwt) and some other ships being built containing up to 6,600 dwt, said Dr Bari.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## white_pawn

*MoU May Be Signed On N-power Plant Wednesday ​*
Bangladesh and Russia might sign a Memorandum of Understanding on Wednesday on installation of a nuclear power plant, officials said on Monday.

Prime minister Shiekh Hasina provisionally approved the draft MoU, officials said last week.

A high-powered Russian delegation is expected to arrive in Dhaka on Tuesday to sign the deal.

Science secretary Najmul Huda Khan told bdnews24.com on Monday that they made a lot of ground in the negotiations.

"We are also in favour of searching all avenues for competitive advantage for Bangladesh. Because it is a mega project," he said.

Bangladesh and Russia finalised the draft MOU following a three-day meeting last month in Dhaka where they had agreed on installation of the plant.


Ministry officials said the capacity of the power plant would be finalised in the final deal but the government decided to set up two plants, each with 1000 megawatt capacity.

Russia did not specify the financial terms which would be settled after the final agreement, said the officials with direct knowledge of the negotiations.

Sources said Russia was interested to provide loan, probably on easy terms, rather than grant. The Economic Relation Division will settle the financial terms and conditions after the MoU is signed.


Russia supplied 10 nuclear power plants last year and has supplied as many as 65 plants to Iran, India, China, Armenia, Ukraine, Hungary, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Finland, Bulgaria and Germany. Currently it is constructing 11 power plants in countries.

The first initiative to install nuclear power plant in Bangladesh in Rooppur, Pabna was taken in 1961.

Currently 439 power plants are producing 16 percent of total electricity around the world.

China and South Korea also approached Bangladesh to set up new clear power plant.


MoU May Be Signed On N-power Plant Wednesday


----------



## TopCat

One more country-made sea vessel handed over to Danish buyer

FE Report

Industries Minister Dilip Barua said Thursday shipbuilding could be a potential diversification thrust sector to counter the effects of global financial crisis. 

"The government will boost shipbuilding and extend all possible facilities and support to the sector players," he said while speaking at the launching ceremony of Stella Moon, a locally manufactured sea vessel, at Meghnaghat of Sonargaon in Narayanganj. 

Stella Moon, a 2900 DWT multipurpose container vessel with overall length of 81.35 metre and breadth of 13.15 metre, is Ananda Shipyard and Slipways Limited's eighth ship exported.

The company has built the $7.5 million ship for the Danish company Stella Shipping, which last year received the company's first manufactured ship 'Stella Maris.' It also sold six ships to the African nation Mozambique in the same year. 

The country's lone ship exporter has so far secured export orders for 34 ships for a total contract price of $373.5 million, with orders from Denmark, Germany, Norway and Mozambique. 

Speaking as chief guest, Dilip Barua said: "Once upon a time, European ships and river vessels had come to our country as a symbol of Western civilisation. But now it is our pride to achieve the ability of building ships and river vessels for the European countries."

He said with the launching of the ship Bangladesh has stepped into a golden door of opportunities. So the government will provide all possible support to the shipbuilding industry. 

"Shipbuilding is a potential sector for our economy and we have enlisted its name at the top of the thrust sectors." 

He hoped that Bangladesh would export a considerable number of ships annually in future. 

The minister said shipbuilding industry employs a large workforce and plays a vital role in poverty alleviation.

The allied secondary industries around shipbuilding may create further scope of employment, he added. 

"Diversification is a way to counter the effect of global financial crisis. Shipbuilding can be the first industry for a diversification in Bangladesh."

The minister admitted that the cost of bank guarantees, high interest rate and inadequate cash incentives are still obstacles for the sector. 

Capt. Michael Soerensen of Stella Shipping said: "We are highly satisfied with the quality of the product of Ananda Shipyard. So we have already placed ordered for another two ships." 

Managing Director of Ananda Shipyard Afroza Bari said: "Her company aims to earn foreign currency through export and create employment opportunity for thousands of people." 

She requested the government to provide 30 per cent incentive for at least five years, as it is a heavy and risky industry. It, then, will encourage others to come and invest in the potential sector, she said.

"Besides, we should be provided with working capital at 7 per cent bank interest rate. The bank guarantee required during import of raw material should be repealed. We should also be relived of letter of credit confirmation cost."

Dutch Ambassador to Bangladesh Bea M ten Tusscher: "We are exploring markets in the shipbuilding sector of Bangladesh. We have found ground."

But the burgeoning sector needs assistance from the government and banks to grow as it is still in its early stage, she added. 

Denmark's Ambassador Einar H Jensen termed the achievement of Ananda Shipyard as a milestone, saying: "Even three years ago, we were not sure whether they will be able to do it."

"*Soon 'Made in Bangladesh' will be a global brand*."

Ananda Shipyard Chairman Dr Abdullahel Bari, local MP Abdullah Al Kaisar Hasnat, Iranian Ambassador Hassan Farazandeh, German company Komorowski Maritim GmbH President Ernst P Komorowski, among others, also spoke on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Public-Private Partnership Budget
*Govt short-lists six very urgent projects*

The government has identified six projects for implementation on a 'very urgent' basis under the proposed public-private partnership (PPP) budget.

Except construction of a deep-sea port in Chittagong, the rest of the projects are estimated to cost $11.05 billion or Tk 75,900 crore.

According to a finance ministry working paper on PPP, the projects are Dhaka-Chittagong Access Control Highway at an estimated cost of $3.023 billion, construction of a sky rail around Dhaka city at a cost of $2.8 billion, construction of a Dhaka city underground railway at a cost of $3.1 billion, Dhaka city elevated expressway at a cost of $1.23 billion, two coal-based 900 megawatt power stations at the coastal areas at a cost of $0.9 billion, and the construction of Chittagong Deep-sea Port.

Finance ministry sources said apart from these big projects, a list of some small projects has also been sought incorporating projects like construction of link roads, flyovers, and underpasses. 

Many local business groups already expressed interest in the big projects. For quick increase in investment in infrastructure, the government is going to take some initiatives under the PPP. Most of the investments will be in the private sector and the government will participate in it. To that end, in the next budget the government is likely to allocate 

Tk 700 crore to Tk 3,500 crore depending on the volume of projects under the initiative.

The working paper estimates an investment deficit of $23 billion or Tk 1,58,700 crore in the period between the next fiscal year and 2013. An estimated investment deficit of $2.16 billion or Tk 14900 crore is expected to dog the next fiscal year.

A new fund titled 'Bangladesh Infrastructure Investment Fund (BIIF)' will be formed to ameliorate the investment deficit through projects under the PPP initiative. The funds will be raised from public and private sectors. 

The working paper also proposes increasing BIIF through release of long-term bonds and shares on the capital market.

It also suggests collecting fund through turning loans into transferable debt securities through securitisation, and through sales of those. Besides, a special technical assistance fund might also be set-aside in the next budget for studying PPP projects.

Those who will invest in BIIF might be given tax waiver or allowed to pay a minimum tax.

Import of capital machinery under PPP initiatives might get duty-free facilities and tax holidays, or a minimum tax might be allowed on profits for a specific period.

An advisory committee comprising 11 to 13 members headed by the finance minister might be formed to provide guidelines for the PPP initiatives.

The sources said a final announcement regarding the issues will be made in the budget speech of the finance minister.


----------



## TopCat

*Dhaka may claim $5.06b from recession rescue fund*

The government is going to claim at least $5.0 billion as compensation from the developed world's $1.1 trillion fund created to help the developing countries tide over the effect of the global financial crisis, said commerce minister Muhammad Faruk Khan told the FE.

"According to a preliminary study, the estimated economic losses of the country are worth over $5 billion and the final report will be done in a very short time," he said.

After getting the final report, the country will seek its fair share of the $1.1 trillion fund from the different multilateral financial institutions, which will primarily channel the funds to different countries, he added.

The final report will be prepared soon and Dhaka will seek the compensation within two to three months' time, and it is expected that by next year the total amount will be disbursed, he said.

"Frozen food, jute and jute goods, leather, pharmaceuticals and other exporting sectors have been badly affected by the crisis," he said.

During July-April period of the current fiscal, frozen food export dropped by 14 per cent, jute by 18 per cent, leather by 14 per cent, pharmaceuticals by 14 per cent and vegetables by 27 per cent.

Economic Relations Division (ERD) and Bangladesh Bank are assessing the losses caused by the global crisis, Mr Faruk said.

"The World Bank, International Monetary Fund and Asian Development Bank have their own estimation about the damage, and the government is also preparing its own assessment report," he said.

Bangladesh and other least developed countries (LDCs) will jointly seek compensation from the developed world, he added.

The commerce ministry recently sent a letter to Tanzanian trade minister, who is coordinating LDCs interest in the World Trade Organisation, to raise 'aid for trade' issue before the multilateral trading body.

"I had a long conversation with the Tanzanian minister recently in Turkey where we discussed how to get maximum compensation from the developed world and increase our trade volume," he said.

Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA) president Fazlul Hoque said the government, so far, did not offer anything to the sector thinking that it was doing fine. 

"But the government is not considering the whole picture," he said.

The readymade garment (RMG) sector is growing at a rate of 20 per cent. But in October-March period the growth rate was 8.0 per cent against 54 per cent in July-September period, he said.

Many RMG companies that run on sub-contracting are facing difficulties as big companies, which offer them work against export orders, are running under-capacity, he added.

"Most of the companies are working with 70 to 80 per cent of their capacity," Mr Hoque said.

The BKMEA president pointed out that capital machinery import fell in the July-March period, which is very alarming.

"After the crisis is over it will be difficult to meet the growing demand as our capacity is not growing," he feared.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Very smart move by the AL govt. Good opportunity to cash in post recession scenario.


----------



## TopCat

* Tk 1.138 tn expansionary budget unveiled *

FE Report 

Finance minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith rolled out Thursday a Tk 1.138 trillion (Tk 1,13,819 crore) national budget for the fiscal 2009-10, with a resolve to mitigate effectively the global recession impacts, maintain macroeconomic stability and develop infrastructures relying more on the public private partnership concept. 

"The budget for FY 2009-10 has been formulated bearing in mind the need to maintain macroeconomic stability in the context of current global economic meltdown, achieve the desired economic growth to fulfill our election pledge and thereby contribute to poverty reduction," the finance minister said in his speech while placing the country's 38th budget in parliament Thursday. 

The finance minister projected the gross domestic product (GDP) to grow at 5.5 per cent in the next fiscal, lower from the current fiscal year's revised estimate of 5.8 per cent. Inflation in the coming fiscal is expected to ease at around 6.5 in 2009-10 from 7.0 per cent in the current fiscal.

Despite a negative impact of the ongoing global recession on export earning and inflow of remittance, the finance minister expects the domestic revenue generation to increase following the expansion of tax and non-tax revenue net. 

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina was present at the budget session. Opposition leader Khaleda Zia remained absent as Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) and its ally Jamaat-e-Islami have been boycotting the budget session following dispute over seating arrangement. 

In the proposed budget for FY 2009-10, the total revenue earning has been estimated at Tk 794.61 billion (Tk.79, 461 crore) (11.6 per cent of GDP), with a growth of about 15 per cent over the revised revenue target of Tk 69,180 for the outgoing fiscal. Of this, the share of National Board of Revenue (NBR) revenues will be Tk 610 billion (Tk. 61,000 crore) or 8.9 per cent of GDP, Non-tax and Non-NBR revenues will be Tk 155.06 billion (Tk. 15,506 crore) and Tk 29.55 billion (Tk. 2,955 crore) respectively (2.7 percent of GDP).

On the expenditure side, the size of Annual Development Programme (ADP) for the FY 2009-10 will be Tk 305 billion 

(4.4 per cent of GDP), up Tk 75 billion (Tk 7500 crore) or about 32.61 per cent from the revised ADP of Tk 230 billion. 

He also said a provision for a fresh stimulus package involving a total Tk 50 billion has been made in the budget for the next fiscal to salvage the export sectors hard-hit by the global recession. 

In his budget speech the finance minister said overall budget deficit, excluding grants, has been estimated at Tk 343.58 billion or 5.0 per cent of GDP of which Tk 86.73 billion (Tk 8,673 crore) or 2.0 per cent will be financed from external sources and the remaining 3.0 per cent will be financed from domestic sources, including borrowings from the banking system, non-bank borrowing and national savings certificates. 

Muhith admitted that the budget might look ' slightly expansionary' but defended the same by saying that compared with most countries the fiscal deficit here was minimal in the context of the current global crisis. 

He also defended the large ADP, saying that the ADP has been proposed keeping in mind the "commitment in our election manifesto to regional parity, improved infrastructure and the quality of expenditure." 

In the proposed allocations in the ADP, 7.8 per cent has been allocated to the agriculture sector (agriculture, fisheries and livestock, rural development and water resources), 22.1 per cent for local government, 14 per cent for power and energy, 15.7 percent for communication (roads, railway, bridges, waterways, airways and telecommunication), 23.5 per cent for human development (health, education and science & technology).

Interest payments on account of both external and domestic borrowings have been estimated at Tk 158.08 billion -- Tk 13.37 billion on external loans and Tk 144.71 billion on domestic debt. 

The finance minister said the government would implement the recommendations of the Pay Commission from July 2009 in phases. "Considering the resource position of the government we are analysing those recommendations and we intend to implement them in phases," he added.

The finance minister proposed allocation of Tk 21 billion for the much-touted Public Private Partnership (PPP) programme. 

The finance minister in his budget speech stressed on the measures to attract private investment in the country through such partnership. 

The proposed budget sets aside another Tk 3.0 billion in Viability Gap Funding as subsidy or 'seed money' to attract private sector spending for power plants, hospitals, schools, roads and highways which are non-profitable but essential for public services. 

Another Tk 21 billion has been allocated to accelerate the process of investment through PPP by setting up an Infrastructure Investment Fund. 

The government would use the fund to provide equity or loan to the private investors to ensure government's participation. 

In the budget speech, Mr. Muhith said the national budget is prepared centrally, which does not capture the hopes and aspirations of the people at the grass roots level. "At the same time, transparency and accountability cannot be ensured, as none can say how much resources have been utilised in a particular district," he said. 

As an initial step, he proposed preparation of a district budget for one district in each division through partial modification and improvement in the classification structure and a few changes in the development project proforma. If it is possible, then the central budget will also be able to illustrate a district wise budgetary break up, which will ensure transparency of public expenditure and accountability in the implementation of programmes. 

The finance minister said he has a plan to present a district level budget in the budget for FY 2010-11 before the parliament.

"In fulfillment of the strategy for attaining prosperity the government has attached priority to massive employment generation, enhancement of social safety net, creation of self-employment, reduction of regional disparity, increasing emphasis on agricultural development, achieving the target of power generation, acceleration of industrialisation and building necessary infrastructure for 'Digital Bangladesh'," he added. 

In the context of the reality of the global situation where it is forecast that the overall global output growth and the growth of the developed economies will be negative, the expected growth registered by Bangladesh demonstrates the resilience of our economy, the finance minister said.

However, in the context aftermath of deepening of the crisis and its lingering prospect until the later half of 2010, the upcoming budget year will be a real challenge for the economy. 

"In particular, the first half of the fiscal year will be very critical," Mr. Muhith added. 

He said it may not be possible to disinvest any state-owned enterprise (SoE) next fiscal considering the uncertain environment, adding no SoE would be closed without making alternative arrangements for the likely displaced workers.


----------



## TopCat

*Facing the economic challenge with 'Charter of Change'*

The long awaited budget of the new government came with a few surprises. The general direction had become public knowledge in light of several leaks in the press on tax and expenditure strategies. With an outlay of Taka 1.14 trillion, the Finance Minister acknowledged it was ambitious, but his Government was determined to take on the challenge that confronts the economy in the wake of the global economic crisis. He called attention to their election promise of instituting a charter of change. 

To be sure, the budget does make an effort to respond to the pressing national economic issues while responding to demands from various pressure groups/constituencies. The task is not easy and sometimes the objectives could be perceived as conflicting. 

This preliminary analysis looks at the appropriateness of the various targets set in the budget and the associated down-side risks and tradeoffs. Arguably, some of the measures are populist in nature - like the proposal for whitening black money or declaring undisclosed money -- despite their short-term appeal and support from pressure groups. It could cause more harm than good to the economy and the government's revenue efforts in the medium to long-term.

One can sight some novelty in this budget, at least on two counts. One, it brings a semblance of gender sensitivity by earmarked expenditures specifically for women's advancement through special allocations in the Ministries of Education, Social Welfare, Health and Family Welfare, Food and Disaster Management. A second novelty lies in the proposal for District Budgets which though will be offered in the next budget, but preparations will take off this fiscal year. 

The ambition for growth acceleration has been chastened by the impending slowdown of exports and imports over the next few months, as the global crisis hits home with somewhat greater severity. Budget numbers are therefore predicated on the assumption of a modest gross domestic product (GDP) growth of 5.5 per cent in fiscal 2010, with average inflation tamed at 6.5 per cent for the year. 

Nevertheless, the economy reaches an enviable milestone with a size of $100 billion at the end of the next fiscal year - small cause for celebration for an economy that was barely $7.0 billion at independence in 1972. GDP growth of 5.5 per cent next year would be no mean achievement, given the sign of dark clouds in the export horizon, though remittance is expected to be still robust at about $10 billion. 

None should be faulted for questioning the realism of the expenditure and revenue programme, not to mention the financing of the deficit and its implications for private sector development. It is hard to believe that the target of Taka 305 billion development expenditure can be achieved when the previous Annual Development Programme (ADP) had to be downsized significantly to Taka 230 billion - a number that appears unlikely to be realized. Taka 200 billion is what might be achieved by end June. In that case, a target of 50&#37; increase in ADP spending could raise genuine questions about the realism of budgetary targets. 

Likewise, some cynicism about the targeted National Board of Revenue (NBR) revenue growth of 15 per cent, from Taka 530 billion to Taka 610 billion, might not be misplaced in light of the expected slowdown of imports, exports and domestic activity over the coming six months or so. Only if the developed market economies turn around by next September - as is being cautiously predicted by some - can we expect these revenue numbers to actually take shape. 

From a macroeconomic perspective, the overall fiscal deficit of 5.0 per cent is certainly appropriate, given the need for a countercyclical fiscal policy stance. The expansionary fiscal stance is needed to boost domestic demand in the face of a markedly slower foreign demand for Bangladeshi exports. While supporting the expansionary stance we would like to point out that in the past the government could not implement such expansionary stance due to its own capacity constraints. Last budget also was expansionary with the targeted deficit of 5.0 per cent of GDP. In the event, because of shortfalls in implementing the ADP, the deficit turned out to be 3.7 per cent. The challenge for the Finance Minister this time would be to somehow energize the lethargic implementation machinery while ensuring quality of public spending. To be fair, he has recognized this shortcoming and taken on the challenge by vowing to introduce strict monitoring of implementation with innovations like Critical Path Method (CPM). 

Financing of the large budget deficit will, however, be a challenge. Setting aside the populist rhetoric, financing of such a large budget deficit will require a record level of foreign financing if we want to avoid an excessive crowding out of the private sector borrowing from the banking system. As stipulated in the budget, net foreign financing at Tk 132 billion (equivalent to US$2.0 billion) will require gross disbursements of more than US$2.5 billion. Such a high level of disbursement has never materialized in the past and there is no particular reason for this to happen this year as well, even if government efforts to mobilize budget supports worth US$700 million from the Asian Development Bank (ADB) and World Bank succeed. 

Any shortfall in external financing will increase financing from the banking system further, which at the target level of Tk. 205 billion is already excessive and would be an all time high, leading to pressures on the banking system to curb lending thus crowding out private investment - contrary to the overall mission of what the Finance Minister would like to call a market friendly budget. (The authors are, respectively, Chairman and Executive Director, Policy Research Institute of Bangladesh)


----------



## TopCat

*Turkish top retailer to nearly treble apparel purchase from Bangladesh *

Top Turkish retailer Tema group unveiled a plan to procure US$ 500 million worth Bangladeshi apparel items by 2012 as it moves to make the country its main sourcing hub, a top company official said.

The Istanbul-based group with an annual sales turnover of $ 812 million will also set up joint venture apparel plants in the country to churn out denim and jacket. 

Group Vice President Ted Southall said Sunday Tema, which sells LC Waikiki brand clothing, would import US $ 200 million worth garment items from Bangladesh this year even as global recession stings the industry. 

"Bangladesh is a fantastic place for productivity and we are pinning our hopes on its growth," Southall told the FE during a short visit to the country.

"This country, I think, has incredible future. What you need is to improve mid-management and make policies predictable and consistent," he added. 

Last year, the Turkey-based group imported garments worth $182 million from the country, but Southall said the amount would nearly treble within the next three years. 

"Our dream is to make US $ 500 million purchase (from Bangladesh) by 2012," Mr Southall told his company's top 30 Bangladeshi suppliers in a conference.

Square Group, Fakir Group, Misami, Mohammadi and Babylon are Tema's top suppliers making up 75 per cent of the company's total procurement from Bangladesh. 

The company has already tied up with local groups to make sweater and shirt, and has also unveiled plans to establish joint ventures in all segments including denim. 

Global consultancy Nielson last year put Tema's LC Waikiki brand as the six most popular in the world, leaving behind Levi's, Mavi Jeans and Bosch. 

His announcement comes at a time when the worst global economic downturn has sapped demand for costlier clothing in the West, with Bangladeshi exporters warning of a slump in shipment in the coming months. 

Data released by the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) show that Bangladesh has done relatively well despite the downturn, as top global retailers kept their faith in the country's low-end apparel products. 

Swiss retailer H&M is the largest importer of Bangladeshi textiles and its officials have said they have increased sourcing from the country in the past 18 months.

Organised retailers like H&M and Wal-Mart account for some 30 per cent of the clothing items produced by Bangladeshi manufacturers, which smaller shops make up the rest. 

Mr. Southall said Bangladesh has defied all odds and continued prosper even in this dour global economic scenario. 

"We have been sourcing from Bangladesh for the last 12 years. And all I can say that the country has made rapid strides in apparel sector in each of the passing years," he said. 

"I think garment exports from Bangladesh will grow in the near future," he said. 

Today, Tema Group is running a store chain which is the leader of its sector and serves millions of people and 240 LC Waikiki stores in 50 cities in Turkey.

The group has interests in retail, architecture, equity investments and apparel-making and is the biggest retailer in Turkey.


----------



## TopCat

* Banks awash with excess liquidity *

Excess liquidity in the country's banking sector reached a record high at the end of April last and the poor demand for funds is still persisting. 

The demand for funds in the inter-bank call money market is now so poor that, on Sunday, most of the deals were concluded at rates between 0.25 per cent and 0.50 per cent. 

Experts attribute the buildup of the excess liquidity in the banking system to poor investment situation, mainly triggered by the ongoing global recession. 

The overall excess liquidity with the commercial banks stood at Tk 270 billion in April last, representing a 25 per cent growth over that in February last, according to the Bangladesh Bank (BB). 

The amount of excess liquidity was Tk 215 billion and Tk 237 billion in February and March 2009 respectively, the BB data showed. 

The amount of excess liquidity in April included both marketable and non-marketable government securities, worth Tk 180 billion, under the possession of different commercial banks. 

"The demand for government treasury bills and bonds has increased in recent months due mainly to lower call money rate," a BB senior official told the FE Sunday. 

The call money rate, in some cases, came down to as low as 0.10 per cent in inter-bank money market Sunday as the banks are now awash with excess liquidity. 

The BB official also said some banks have invested a substantial amount in the treasury bills and bonds to minimise their cost of funds. 

"Currently, the banks can invest over Tk 50 billion in different sectors after maintaining reserve with the central bank to meet their foreign exchange liability," he added. 

The government sometimes issues non-marketable securities against liabilities of different state-owned enterprises that are traded in the secondary market. 

The value of total non-marketable securities stands at Tk 73.225 billion. The government issued these securities against the liabilities of Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC). 

The government had earlier provided the bonds to the state-owned Sonali Bank Limited and Janata Bank Limited amounting to Tk 55 billion and Tk 18.22 billion respectively to clear BPC's fuel oil import related liabilities.

Besides, the government issued Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Limited and Shipping Corporation bonds to meet the liabilities of the two SOEs, the BB official confirmed. 

Bankers, however, said the excess liquidity reached record high level because of falling trend in credit flow to the private sector in recent months. 

The private sector credit growth came down to 18.18 per cent in March from 19.84 in February this year, according to the central bank statistics. 

The credit flow to the private sector declined by 18.18 per cent to Tk 323.41 billion in March last on a year-on-year basis from 21.16 per cent or Tk 310.61 billion during the matching period of the previous year, the BB's data showed. 

"We expect that project loans will go up from first quarter of the fiscal year 2009-10," Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer of the Agrani Bank Limited Syed Abu Naser Bukhtear Ahmed told the FE Sunday. 

Non-acceptance of reverse repurchase agreement (repo) by the central bank since March 25 last also contributed to the decline in call rate sharply, market operators said. 

"The central bank does not accept the reverse repo. Instead it is injecting fresh funds through purchase of the greenback from the commercial banks continuously," a senior treasury official of a commercial bank told the FE while explaining reasons for the sharp fall in the call money rate


----------



## TopCat

*Forex reserve close to $7.0b for first time*

The country's foreign exchange reserve rose close to US$ 7.0 billion mark for the first time due to a slackened private sector investment, causing worry among the central bank executives about a manufacturing setback in the near future, reports UNB.

Bangladesh Bank sources said the forex reserve stood its highest ever level at US$ 6.94 billion at the closing Sunday showing signs that the reserve would cross the US$ 7.0 billion mark within a day or two.

A senior central bank executive said that a slowdown in the private sector investment had contributed to the increase of reserve to that level. But they were worried due to the slackened investment in the private sector, he added.

The slow growth of import of capital machinery and industrial raw materials reflects a declining trend of the private sector investment.

The Bangladesh Bank executive, however, said the price of industrial raw materials declined but not the volume to show less import cost while the trend of capital machinery import was difficult to understand as the importers never declared the actual value.

"Obviously, the slowdown is due to the global recession," he said, replying to a question. He added that the private sector entrepreneurs were in dilemma whether they would invest amid uncertainty of demands for their products in a situation of worldwide slowdown.

Replying to another question, the executive said it would be better to wait for the private sector, which would be more efficient in using the huge reserve than the public sector. "Public sector can also utilise the fund, but it would be less efficient."

He said the sharp drop in the prices of essential commodities and decline in import volumes also helped increase the reserve.

Inflow of foreign remittance through formal channel gave an extra push as the necessity for sending remittance through informal channel like "hundi" diminished due to the global recession, the Bangladesh Bank executive added.

Latest Bangladesh Bank figures shows significant increase in opening of import L/Cs for intermediate goods and machinery for miscellaneous industry during July-April of fiscal 2008-'09 compared to the same period of the preceding year. 

But opening of import L/Cs for consumer goods, capital machinery, petroleum and petroleum products, and industrial raw materials declined during the July-April period of fiscal 2008-'09 compared to the same period of the preceding year.


----------



## TopCat

*FDI up by 67.4pc in nine months*

Foreign direct investment (FDI) in Bangladesh has swelled to US$882 million, up by 67.4 per cent, in first nine months of the current financial year compared to the same period last year, officials said Monday.

The central bank data showed net investment by the foreign firms in July-March period of last FY2008 was worth of $527 million, which has risen by $355 million to $882 million in the same period of this fiscal.

"It's a great news for Bangladesh. At last, the country has started to recover from the ailing FDI trend in last couple of year," a Bangladesh Bank (BB) official told the FE.

The investment flow of $882 million during nine months (July-March) of current fiscal is also 36 per cent higher than US$650 million investment during 12 months of the previous FY2007, the central bank official said.

He said political stability and transition to democracy have mainly helped to regain the investment flow to the country from second quarter in the outgoing financial year.

He said during the interim government period imposition of the state of emergency had affected the FDI flow to Bangladesh though it had been maintaining growth till FY2006.

In FY2006, Bangladesh bagged $793 million worth of net foreign direct investment, which plunged to $650 million in FY2007 and to $527 million in FY2008.

Economist Mustafizur Rahman told the FE that it was a good news that the FDI flow started to regain in the current fiscal. 

"But you should bear in mind that the country has grabbed $300 million single investment from a Japanese company to local mobile phone industry which helped build the net foreign investment," he said adding if the trend shows a gain in the last quarter then the real picture would be realised.

Mr. Rahman, also executive director of the local think tank --Centre for Policy Dialogue (CPD), said there is massive potentiality of investment in the coming days as the registration for fresh investment with the Board of Investment (BoI) has gone up nearly three-fold.

"If the government can supply adequate energy and develop the infrastructure, plenty of investment will come to the country," he said.

A senior BoI official said there are lot of investment proposals coming especially for the textile sector. 

"We've already registered billions of dollars worth of investment proposals both from local and foreign countries this fiscal. It is more than double compared to the same period last fiscal," he said requesting anonymity.

As per BoI statistics, the board has registered $4.1 billion worth of investment proposal till April this financial year, more than half a billion dollar higher than the total registration in previous FY2008.

The BoI official said most of the investment proposals are coming to the manufacturing sectors including textile, pharmaceuticals, sports-wear etc. 

Mustafizur Rahman said since the government has proposed adequate funds in the next budget for power and energy sector development and introduced new paradigm of investment --public-private partnership (PPP), there is potentials of boosting investment.

Zaid Bakth, research director of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS), said: "Since Bangladesh has abundant cheap labour, some manufacturing units from different countries including China have been relocating to the country. It will boost our investment further."

There is a possibility of a heafty sum of foreign investment in energy and power sector in the coming days, he added.

Mr. Bakth said the government should take quick decision on the "offshore bidding round 2008" for the sake of exploring new oil and gas sources as those would facilitate more investment to the country.


----------



## TopCat

*Govt initiates talks with NRBs over coalmining prospects*

The government initiated talks Monday with non-resident Bangladeshis (NRBs) over the country's coalmining prospects to ensure the country's future energy security utilising its coal reserves.

A total of ten NRBs -- two from the US and eight from Australia -- are taking part in the discussion titled, "Brainstorming with NRB experts on coal mining in Bangladesh." at Jamuna Resort in Tangail.

The state-owned Petrobangla has organised the four-day workshop. It is spending around Tk 50 million for flying in the NRBs and arranging their accommodation at the resort, said a senior Petrobangla official.

German GTZ has arranged fund for holding of the workshop.

The NRBs will discuss elaborately on the draft of the national coal policy, geophysical structure of the country's coalmines, mode of coalmining and compensation and rehabilitation for the victims, said the official.

A set of recommendations is expected on the concluding day of the function on June 18 next.

A senior energy ministry official said apart from the discussions with the NRBs the government will engage elected representatives -- members of parliament and the members of parliamentary standing committee on power and energy ministry -- in the process of finalising the coal policy.

The past caretaker government had finalised the draft of the national coal policy and recommended that foreign companies would be allowed to develop the country's coalmines under a joint venture with local coalmining company.

No foreign companies would be permitted to develop coalmine independently, the draft of the national coal policy pointed out categorically.

Like elsewhere in the world Bangladesh can extract coal by either open pit or underground mining method.

But the mining method should be determined on the basis of geological structure and reserve potentials, the draft said.

A Coal Sector Development Committee comprising professionals from all walks of life will be constituted for smooth operation of coalmines and relevant activities.

The committee will fix the royalty rate of different coalmines considering mine-specific geological structures instead of the existing mining rules where the royalty rate has been fixed at 6.0 per cent for open-pit mines and 5.0 per cent for underground mines.

Awarding of licences for coal explorations from any coalmines will be given through open tenders, whereas the existing rules say that the licences would be awarded on first-come-first-served basis, it stated.

The government will follow the country's existing Land Acquisition Act to acquire required land and compensate the displaced people from the mining sites to ensure smooth development of coalmines and its subsequent utilisation, as per the draft of the policy.

To ensure adequate management of environmental and social issues the government might adopt globally accepted guidelines of 'equator principles,' the draft of the national coal policy pointed out.

Khani Bangla, an entity under the state-owned Petrobangla, will be given the responsibility to look after the development of coal and other issues relevant to country's mines and minerals.

There will be no option of coal export other than 'cocking coal' in the coal policy.

Cocking coal is a kind of coal especially used in steel manufacturing plants.

Setting up coal-fired power plant at the mine mouth will be made mandatory for developing any coalmine, the draft observed.

Investment proposals worth several billion US dollars are now pending with the Board of Investment (BoI) for coal sector development.

The successive governments are keeping those investment proposals on hold and asked the entrepreneurs to wait until the finalisation of the national coal policy.


----------



## TopCat

*Introducing Public Private Partnership programmes*

THERE is a lot of discussions about public-private partnership programmes (PPP). The government wants to take the economy to higher trajectory of growth. As a vehicle to attain this higher growth, investment in infrastructure development, especially power and energy, ports, communication, supply of drinking water and waste management, education and health will be given highest priority. A huge investment is required to achieve this target. The government alone can not provide such a huge amount of resources. Past experience shows that it has been difficult to ensure economic use of public resources and quality of service delivery when government is involved in infrastructure development and maintenance because its involvement is not determined through a competitive market process.

The implementation and funding of any infrastructure development projects is a long drawn process and the investment risk is much higher. In many cases, the investment may not be commercially viable and it is difficult to attract private investment. In this context, the government will be taking special steps to involve the private sector under public private partnership to meet the probable investment gap. The government feels that successful implementation of PPP concept will open up the door for increased flow of investment from both local and foreign investors.

It is pointed out that PPP projects were successful in the past. According to the Finance Minister, the existing PPP framework and the institutions associated with PPP should be more transparent and should also be strengthened to ensure the success of the PPP sector. The government is committed to take timely measures to attract investment in the country through PPP. Therefore, three new expenditure heads will be created under the new budget to facilitate new projects under PPP.

The first expenditure head will be named as PPP technical assistance to cover expenditure related to feasibility studies and other preparatory work. Tk 1.0 billion (100 crore) has been allocated for PPP technical assistance. Agencies concerned will be able to receive necessary funds quickly from this head to prepare PPP project documents.

Tk 3.0 billion (300 crores) has been earmarked as Viability Gap Funding as subsidy or seed money to attract private initiatives for the construction of power plants, hospitals, schools, roads and highways which are non-profitable but essential for public services.

The government has proposed to allocate Tk 21 billion (2100 crore) in the PPP budget to accelerate the process of investment through PPP. The allocation will be used for setting up an Infrastructure Investment Fund. Depending on the type of projects, the government will provide equity or loan to the private investors. Different financial incentives will be extended from this fund to encourage investments.

The challenge before the govt is to set up an institution for preparation and implementation of PPP budget which will ensure innovative ways, independent operation and accountability of planning and budget process of the private sector. This body is expected to provide incentives to PPP initiatives in different sectors and expedite project approval process. The government believes that this institution will follow the best practices of modern management philosophy. It is hoped that the PPP budget management system will be operational by September next. The above proposals look very interesting.

The mode of project implementation under the PPP initiative will be on the basis of Build-Own-Operate (BOO), Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) and Build-Own-Operate-Transfer (BOOT). It is pointed out that if the government can not improve its administrative efficiency and capacity for negotiation, the public-private partnership concept may not be successful. The PPP unit needs to be staffed with technically sound and experienced negotiators with specific knowledge on project design, financing and management.

The stock market has offered to provide Tk 200 billion (20,000 crore) in the next five years in setting up power plants under the PPP. The Dhaka Stock Exchange (DSE) authorities have suggested that government may raise a big amount of the total cost from the stock market. But a lot of formalities are to be completed before money can be drawn from the stock market. Companies have to be floated. This has to be cleared by Security and Exchange Commission. Thereafter, notice has to be given for floating of shares. Allocation of new shares has to be according to certain procedures. It is not as simple as drawing money from the bank.

PPP is a good concept in principle. It can help mobilise additional funding in financing large-scale projects. But there are many challenges. The government will have to review the financial and economic viability of a PPP project because success will depend largely on costing and pricing. Generation of revenue is crucial.

The legal framework will lay down obligation to private sector partners, keep provision for cost recovery and address the issues of compensation and redress mechanism. Action will be required to establish a comprehensive policy and regulatory framework for competitive and transparent bidding, sharing risks and rewards and dispute settlement mechanism.

PPP projects will be very capital-intensive and there is a fear of rent-seeking. Therefore, ensuring competitive bidding process is very vital. A match between asset and liability and cash flow is also crucial. In terms of foreign partners, repatriation foreign currency may create pressure on the reserve. Reviewing the private partner's financial and technical capacity would be a big job for the government.

A heavy reliance is placed on private-public participation. It is intended to utilise the idle money of the private sector in big infrastructure building projects. But potential private sector partners will look for good return on their money but infrastructure projects may not offer the best return in the short run.

International experience shows that the institutional arrangement for implementation is the key. In western countries, specialised PPP units to facilitate and manage infrastructure investments have existed for years. Such units have recently begun to proliferate in the developing world. There is no unique formula to develop a sound PPP framework. Private sponsors in PPP ventures have a natural tendency to press for deals that effectively privatise the profits while socialising the losses. To guard against such risks, the PPP units needs to be staffed with technically sound and experienced negotiators. The government of Bangladesh will have to be extremely cautious in setting up an outfit for PPP projects. The potential investors must not use PPP projects as a conduit to access public investment without performing and fulfilling their obligations.


----------



## Neo

*IDB to fund BDs bridge with $1.3bn loan​*
DHAKA: The Islamic Develo-pment Bank (IDB) will provide a $1.3 billion loan to Bangladesh for construction of a bridge over the Padma river estimated to cost $1.5 billion, a government spokesman said on Monday.

IDB will provide $1.3 billion for the construction of the Padma Bridge, Abul Kalam Azad, press secretary to the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina told reporters. Azad said Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith had told a cabinet meeting on Monday about the funding by the IDB.

Bangladesh adopted a plan in January to construct the $1.5 billion Padma bridge to connect the southwest of the country with the capital Dhaka. Azad could not immediately confirm the details of the loan. Bangladesh will provide the remaining $200 million for the bridge, which will carry railway and gas transmission lines, finance officials said. Construction of the 5.58 kms (3.5 miles) long bridge, at Mawa, 50 kms south of Dhaka, will begin soon. A Japanese firm submitted project designs last month, an official of the communication ministry said.


----------



## ironman

*Pakistan textiles relocating to Bangladesh*

16 Jul, 2009 - Bangladesh 
A number of Pakistani textile houses are relocating their businesses to Bangladesh due to continuous hardship here, The News learnt on Wednesday.

Around four major Pakistani textile giants are in Bangladesh these days to shift their business so that they could furbish their exports orders in time, said one textile exporter of Pakistan on phone from Bangladesh.

&#8220;Towellers, a leading name in Pakistan&#8217;s home textile industry, is about to shift its business to Bangladesh,&#8221; informed Farrukh Maqbool, Chairman of Towel Manufacturers&#8217; Association of Pakistan (TMAP) in a press statement and added that Towellers COO Pervaiz Kazi is travelling to Dhaka this week to meet with the Bangladesh Board of Investment (BoI) officials and finalise the company&#8217;s relocation strategy.&#8221;

Textile exporters had already warned the Pakistani authorities that they would move their businesses to Bangladesh when they were highlighting the anomalies in budget 2009-10 at PHMA House last month. These businessmen were included S M Obaid and Rafiq Habib Godil.

The reasons behind shifting their business to their competitor country i.e. Bangladesh are that the cost of doing business is continuously rising in Pakistan while country&#8217;s bureaucracy was formulating unnecessary regulations, said Syed Usman Ali, Former Chairman of TMAP.

He maintained that the law and order situation, on the other hand, was not allowing them to do their business tension free here. Owing to this law and order situation, the buyers did not come to Pakistan and they have to go to the buyers&#8217; country or any other third country.

So that travelling to buyers&#8217; country was an additional burden on our balance sheets, he added.

The frequent protest strikes, electricity outage and red tape and law and order altogether did not allow exporters to ship orders in time to the buyers, he elaborated. On the contrary, the Bangladesh was offering a number of incentives to its textile-exporting sector. According to rough estimates, doing textile business in Bangladesh is about 30-50 per cent cheaper than Pakistan, it was learnt.

Under the label of Least Developed Country (LDC), the Bangladesh enjoys zero rated exports to European Union, Australia and Canada, while Pakistan pays these levies range from 11-20 per cent, said Former Chairman of TMAP.

He compared that the electricity in Bangladesh was 40 per cent cheaper than Pakistan and 60 per cent cheaper in India as compared with Pakistan, he added. He maintained that the labour in Bangladesh was also available on low salaries. The maximum salary over there is 3,600 taka, while they in Pakistan have to pay Rs6,000/- plus 15 per cent salaries here.

He said that the State Bank refinancing was not available to them since the beginning of new fiscal year 2009-10, as SBP has stopped refinancing to those exporters whose dues with SBP are overdue then 90 days. He said this type of policy was never made in the last 25 years then why bureaucrats were formulating this type of policy during the tenure of an elected government.

TMPA statement added that due to non-cooperative attitude of the government towards the industry, many exporters are planning to relocate their units to Bangladesh. The government has been turning a deaf ear to many pleas from the textile industry which is resulting in closing down of numerous mills leading to further unemployment in the country.

Textile sector has been crying for months about stuck up RandD funds, high finance cost, continuous increase in cost of production and energy shortages, the statement added.

Source: The News, Pakistan


----------



## TopCat

*What to do with the Savings Glut? *
Zaidi Sattar

Bangladesh seems like an unlikely country to have excess savings. Yet, that is xactly the impression one would get looking at the aggregate picture of savings. Our hard-working population is not only churning out income at a higher rate every year (6 percent plus GDP growth), they are also saving a good part of it  nearly 30 percent of GDP. Our migrant workers are known to be saving and sending pretty much all of their hard-earned wages. Two questions emerge from our present state of savings: is it a good or bad thing to have excess saving? Are we putting our savings to good use? 

It was John Maynard Keynes, the leading economist of the 20th century, who popularized the notion of paradox of thrift (or paradox of saving). The paradox states that if everyone saves more money during times of recession, then aggregate demand will fall, lowering income generation, which will in turn lower total savings in the population because of the decrease in consumption and economic growth. The paradox is, narrowly speaking, that total savings may fall even when individual savings (as a percentage of income) rises, and, broadly speaking, that increases in savings may be harmful to an economy!

The Bangladesh case is not exactly akin to the Keynesian paradox but has a flavor of it nonetheless. It was in 2006, at a meeting of the Planning Commission to finalize the Poverty Reduction Strategy Paper (PRSP), that I pointed out that the PRSP  a medium-term planning document  had ignored an emerging paradox of excess savings over investment, an event which began around fiscal year 2002 [Fig. 1]. Planners had not taken notice of the fact and so there was no strategy to address this. For thirty years prior to that, Bangladesh, like every other non-oil developing country, ran a savings deficit which had to be met from inflow of foreign savings to match the demand for investment. Reliance on concessional foreign aid (i.e. foreign savings) for financing bulky infrastructure investment was justified by development theory (Big Push a la Paul Rosenstein Rodan) and post-war global practice. Now that we are paradoxically running a savings surplus over investment, we should be asking why in the world should we need foreign aid to finance investment? 



To be sure, two things were happening in concert. In aggregate terms, the economy was accumulating savings at a faster rate, thanks largely due to a surge in remittance inflow. So, the gross national savings reached a figure of 29 percent of GDP in FY08, and is expected to reach 31 percent in FY09, from only 18 percent in 2002. At the same time, our gross domestic investment has been stuck at 23-24 percent since 2002. What is striking is the switch in the composition of this investment  a rise in private investment and a fall in the share of public investment, which reached a low of about 5 percent (out of 24 percent) in the latest fiscal year. The savings-investment surplus now stands at 5 percent of GDP  resources equivalent to the cost of three Padma Bridges! I know of no other non-oil developing country (except China) that has such a huge savings surplus [Table 1 presents a sample of developing countries with their savings, investment, and current account balance as a ratio of GDP]. So much of savings is going waste when the economy is crying for resources to invest in infrastructure, health and education. 

Table 1: Savings, Investment, Current Account Balance 2006-09 (%GDP) 
Gross Domestic Investment Gross National Savings SavingsSurplus Current Account Balance 
Bangladesh 24.2 29.2 5.0 1.0 
India 35.9 37.1 1.2 -2.89 
Pakistan 23 24 1.0 -8.37 
Sri Lanka 27.2 22.7 -4.5 -7.32 
Nepal 28 28.5 0.5 2.62 
China 42.9 48.7 5.8 10.00 
Vietnam 38.7 32.8 -5.9 -9.38 
Source: Asian Development Bank (ADB) 
First and foremost, it signifies our inability to invest all our available resources. Second, it could be that our financial intermediation is not efficient. Savers and investors are two divergent groups. It is the financial system  banks and non-bank financial institutions  that bring savers and investors together. In a smoothly functioning financial system, such an excess of savings (investible capital) would have reduced interest rates, increased the demand for investment and restored savings-investment equilibrium. That none of this is happening tells us that there is some stickiness or major inefficiency in the financial intermediation process. Third, we have been made aware of the poor performance of ADP implementation in recent years, which has had the effect of reducing the share of public investment in total investment. Problems with power and infrastructure have pulled back potential private investment as well. Lately, the global economic slowdown has compounded the problem. So the overall investment climate has not been conducive to result in an improvement in the investment-GDP ratio, which has remained stagnant for nearly five years and shows no sign of improvement.
There is one more dimension to the paradox not to be ignored. There is a one-to-one relationship between current account of the balance of payments and national accounts. For several years running, our current account has been posting a modest surplus, which was close to one percent of GDP in the last fiscal year. A current account surplus implies that the economy generated more income from domestic production and foreign earnings (remittances) than it spent on goods and services  domestic and foreign. In national accounting terms, this corresponds to the excess of savings over investment. That is to say, the savings-investment surplus should equal  or approach equality with -- current account surplus, which should then be also 5 percent of GDP rather than only one percent. How do we explain the incongruence of the two figures?
The aggregate economic relationship point to the fact that some of our national savings is not invested in the domestic economy but abroad. In the absence of capital account convertibility, this would not be permissible, though India has allowed Indians to invest abroad under limited convertibility of the capital account. It is common knowledge that a significant part of worker remittances might not be coming through official channels. That creates one scope, among others, for investment of national savings abroad. In addition, both exporters and importers have multiple conduits  well known to those who mange the countrys financial system -- for parking resources abroad outside the purview of the non-convertible capital account regime. 
All this points to the fact that capital in the present day and age could be quite mobile. It would be naïve to think that all savings of Bangladeshis are in the domestic economic system. Although our current account is convertible (done in 1994), non-convertibility of capital account puts numerous bounds on current account transactions. So the incentive for parking domestic capital outside is not eliminated. These days, with interest rates in developed financial markets being at near zero, the relatively high returns in domestic banks and financial institutions should attract resources parked outside the country to be ploughed back in though other uncertainties of life and limb in Bangladesh might still prompt the flight of capital. I reckon it is only a matter of time when restrictions on outward and inward movement of capital will have to be relaxed, even under the regime of non-convertibility. This is more so because of the new initiative of government to encourage public-private partnership (PPP), particularly in mega-projects. Unless the restrictive rules of capital mobility are relaxed, it will remain a battle for private capital to move in or out; and an uphill task for those in the private sector trying to mobilize funds from international capital markets. 
Dr. Sattar is Chairman, Policy Research Institute of Bangladesh. 
Research support was provided by PRIs Rubayat Chowdhury
zaidisattar@gmail.com


----------



## Omar1984

*Bangladesh port handles record tonnage in 2008-09 ​*
DHAKA: Cargo handling at Bangladesh&#8217;s main Chittagong port rose 5.28&#37; to a record 30.48 million tonnes in the fiscal year to June, port officials said on Monday. The port handled 28.95 million tonnes in the previous fiscal 2007-08 (July-June) year, the Chittagong Port Authority (CPA) said in a statement. The cargo handled in the immediate past fiscal year included 26.72 million tonnes of imports and 3.76 million tonnes of export shipments, including containers. Bangladesh imports mainly foodgrains, petroleum products, edible oil, sugar, fertiliser and cements and exports mostly readymade garments, jute, jute goods, frozen foods, urea and naphtha. Container handling increased 10 percent to 1.1 million TEUs (twenty-foot equivalent units) in the year from 1.0 million TEUs in the previous year. reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

*IMF defers Dhaka office closure until 2011-end*

The International Monetary Fund has decided not to wind up its office in Dhaka until 2011, responding to requests from the government, official sources said.

Jonathan C. Dunn, IMF resident representative in Dhaka, conveyed the latest decision to the government on July 29 last. 

"We are not winding up our local office in Dhaka in December this year as was decided earlier. Rather the office will remain open and operative until December 2011", Dunn told the FE on Tuesday at his office located in the Bangladesh Bank premises.

"The decision on the closure has been reversed following request made by the government to the IMF Headquarters in Washington, particularly by Mashiur Rahman, Economic Affairs Adviser to the Prime Minister", he said. 

Earlier, the IMF in May last informed the government about its intention to close down the IMF local office from December next since the Fund had no financial programme in the country.

"No programme, no office", Dunn told FE, citing the general policy of the IMF.

"The general policy of the IMF as far as having offices in member countries will not be applicable in case of Bangladesh for the next two years", he said.

The IMF resident representative said the Fund has been suffering from significant budgetary constraints, forcing its management to wind up offices in many countries and cut jobs.

The IMF offices in South Korea, Hong Kong and Papua New Guinea were closed down last year following the global financial meltdown, Dunn said.

The IMF would continue to extend technical assistance to the government despite its having no programme in operation at the moment, Dunn said.

Presently, the IMF is providing technical assistance for upgradation of the accounting and auditing systems of the Bangladesh Bank, development of secondary market for government debt instruments, reform of the tax administration and tax laws, debt management and forecasting the macro economy on regular basis.

Speaking on the fundamentals of the local economy, Dunn said the economy has until now shown its resilience as far as export, remittance and foreign exchange reserve are concerned.

"I don't foresee any crisis in the balance of payments (BoP) situation of within the next one year", Dunn told the FE.

"The IMF will extend support to BoP whenever necessary", he said.

"The government will have full freedom to use such support if provided in future", Dunn said.

Jonathan C. Dunn said the economic situation of the country in 2009-2010 would be more dependent on the pace of recovery of the US economy and local agriculture production.

He, however, predicts a 15 to 20 per cent fall in remittance income in the current fiscal year over that of the previous year.

"The export growth in the current fiscal year is less likely to decline more than 8.0 to 9.0 per cent over that of the 2008-2009.' Dunn told FE.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Dhaka to be 2nd largest knitwear-exporter soon *

In fiscal 2008-09, the Knitwear sector posted a 16.21 percent growth over


Thursday August 06 2009 12:22:03 PM BDT


When the countryâs export growth is showing a downtrend due to global meltdown, Bangladesh is expected to emerge as the worldâs 2nd largest knitwear-exporting country, reports UNB.

âItâs so easy to take over Turkishâs position (2nd position), if we can keep up the last fiscal yearâs trend of the export growth,â BKMEA president Fazlul Haque told the news agency. Bangladesh earned $6.4 billion by exporting knitwear in fiscal 2008-09 while Turkey about $7 billion.

Fazlul Haque hoped that Bangladesh can secure the 2nd position in one year as its growth rate is much higher than that of Turkey.

In fiscal 2008-09, the Knitwear sector posted a 16.21 percent growth over the previous yearâs earnings of 5.5 billion, according to the statistics provided by the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB).

The BKMEA (Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association) president said they have set a target for a decade to become the number one export-earning country in the knitwear sector by dislodging China. 

China exports knitwear worth $27 billion every year on average.

Fazlul Haque said the number one position is achievable for Bangladesh although it has been hit hard by the global economic recession, if the sector gets smooth power supply and other facilities from the government.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=278334


----------



## Mig-29

Japan could eye Bangladesh for ITO services

Dhaka, Aug 6 (bdnews24.com)Bangladesh could acquire a significant share in the global market for IT Outsourcing through public private partnership projects with developed countries like Japan, says a visiting IT specialist from Osaka City University.

Bangladesh has potential to build a strong ITO industry, said Professor Keiko Morisawa, of the Graduate School for Creative Cities under Osaka City University, speaking at a workshop on ICT services development by the Embassy of Japan at a Dhaka hotel on Thursday.

Morisawa suggested following the recent example of the Philippines and also Vietnam, who since 2005 have rapidly secured significant shares in the highly lucrative global ITO industry.

ITO (IT Outsourcing), BPO (Business Process Outsourcing) and KPO (Knowledge Process Outsourcing) include offshore services such as call and contact centres, back office support, transcription, animation, software, website and game development, as well as software engineering.

Morisawa also said Japan is offering to train up overseas students to increase human resources in the global IT industry and aims to welcome 3 million students by around 2020 as a part of a 'global strategy'

Currently, China leads among Japan's offshore destinations for ITO, BPO, KPO services, followed by India, Philippines and Vietnam.

Globally, the BRIC countries (Brazil, Russia, India and China) are predominant in this offshore service industry. The total value of transactions among these countries (both direct and indirect) in 2008 was $1b.

But BRIC countries faced recent problems, Brazil and China could not utilise their potential and Russia lacks government support, which is where Philippines and Vietnam secured their place, said Morisawa.

She said non-BRIC countries like Philippines were successful as they emphasised IT education and chose cooperation with India over competition. Vietnam ensured success by developing IT education and cooperation with Japan through both private and public partnership.

There is also a scope for Myanmar and Bangladesh to follow their examples, she said.

She suggested Bangladesh should pursue the Philippines' example in particular for near-shoring with BRIC countries, specifically India.

It should also be keen to get BPO (Business Process Outsourcing), not only ITO (IT Outsourcing) work orders.

Bangladesh could also increase offshore work orders directly from Japan by developing ITEE (IT Engineers Exam) skill standards, which is globally recognised and a must to get into the BPO market, she said.


:: biz.bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Mig-29

Country's first-ever hi-tech park open to investors in Sept: official

Dhaka, Aug 7 (bdnews24.com)The country's first-ever hi-tech park at Kaliakoir will be open to investors in the IT industry by September, AKM Abdul Awal Mazumder, secretary of the ministry of science and ICT said on Thursday.

The government is taking initiatives to develop the country's ICT sector in line with its vision of a 'Digital Bangladesh', Mazumder said at a workshop on ICT services development by the Embassy of Japan at a Dhaka hotel on Thursday.

Mazumder told bdnews24.com after the session, "The initial infrastructure of the park will be completed by September this year."

"The park, on 62 acres of land, will create scope for investors in the sector."

He said the site would have its own power substation and be connected with Joydevpur by rail for easier communication for high-tech industries to be set up here.

"The site will be allotted in plots, same as in the EPZs, with many facilities."

An ICT training institute will also be established there, he said. "Korean investors have showed their interests in this."

The park would have an administration building and a resort for visitors to showcase the country's ICT sector, he said

"Another hi-tech park will be set up at Noakhali soon," he added.

The ministry of science, information and communications technology (ICT) initiated the Kaliakoir project in 2003, but there was virtually no progress in its implementation for several years except for acquisition of land at the project site.

In September 2007 the construction work started rolling. The government developed the basic infrastructure of the park at a cost of Tk 24.4 crore under the first phase of the project.


Country&#39;s first-ever hi-tech park open to investors in Sept: official :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## eastwatch

PRIVATE OIL REFINING POLICY BY SEPTEMBER
BPC monopoly to remain intact 
A Z M Anas

The government has started drafting a policy to allow private investors to refine oil and then sell in the domestic market on a limited scale, rolling back an earlier restrictive regulation, energy officials said Friday. 

If approved, the first Private Oil Refinery Establishment Policy-2009 will empower private refiners to export petroleum products, but restrict wider sales within the country, thereby keeping the marketing monopoly of the state-controlled Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC).

The Bangladesh Petroleum Act 1974 bars private companies from "selling, distributing, transporting and otherwise disposing of petroleum and its refined products." 

"Basically, the BPC will have an upper hand," energy secretary Mohammad Mohsin said. 

"The new policy will have, however, flexibility. If needed, the government can buy products from private oil refiners," he said.

The top energy official said the policy is expected to boost investment in oil refinery, but will not give private investors a larger edge over the state agency in influencing the domestic petroleum market. 

The Chittagong-based Eastern Refinery Limited (ERL) is now the country's only refinery, refining less than the country's yearly demand for petro products. 

The move came as the Energy Division received at least two proposals from Bangladeshi business groups to set up oil refineries.

Local conglomerate Bashundhara Group is planning to establish the country's largest oil refinery in Chittagong investing as much as US$ 700 million with an annual capacity of 2.5 million tonnes of crude oil.

The embattled business group's proposed refinery would be built on 112 acres of land it acquired on the south bank of the river Karnaphuli and will dwarf investments by any Bangladeshi private investor.

East Coast Group, another business group, has also unveiled a plan to invest $110 million for a refinery in Chittagong to produce octane. 

Energy officials said the private refining policy is crucial as many Gulf investors have backed off mainly in absence of such a policy. 

They expect the policy to be finalised sometime in September, although the first draft has been reviewed.

Energy experts say the existing Petroleum Act is highly restrictive and does not provide room for participation of any private investor. 

Mr Mohsin said that the policy would make it mandatory for private refiners-local and foreign-to maintain quality of international standards and environmental safeguards. 

"But if the government needs refined oil, it can purchase from the private refiners," he added.

He said the Energy Division has already reviewed the first draft of the policy and work is now going on to modify the version.

The policy will allow private refiners to import crude oil and refine it, but will be barred from selling the petroleum products widely in the local market. 

Energy experts have chided the draft policy's major provision, saying it would unduly protect the interest of the state agency, which lacks capacity. It will encourage more imports, they said.

Currently, ERL can refine 1.2 million tonnes of crude a year, about 30 per cent of the country's total demand. BPC buys the rest of the amount mostly from the Gulf nations.

Several Middle East refiners had earlier expressed their willingness to set up the capital intensive plants in Bangladesh, but they stepped back after getting no positive response from the government.

Private oil refining policy by Sept


----------



## eastwatch

FY09 EXPORTS TOTAL $15.36b 
Monday, August 03,2009

DHAKA: The countrys export earnings amounted to $15.36 billion in the 2008-09 fiscal year, posting a 10 per cent growth amid export slide in many Asian countries, commerce ministry officials said.
The growth however was slower than previous years rise of 17 per cent. The countrys export revenues totalled $14.11 billion in the 2007-08 fiscal with apparels accounting for $10.7 billion or 76 per cent of the total.
Despite steep fall in global demands, readymade garments maintained 12 per cent growth and fetched $12 billion in 2008-2009 fiscal that ended in June.
Export Promotion Bureau officials are still analysing the export data to prepare sector-wise earning reports.
The complete annual export report is expected in a day or two, they said.
The starting of the fiscal year was robust for the garment exporters, but from October onwards apparel exports experienced seesaw in shipments to western market, hard hit by the worst recession in decades.
Exporters said they had to compromise on prices to stay afloat amid stiff competition from other Asian exporters.
EPB vice-chairman M Shahabullah told New Age on Sunday that price cuts on merchandises by the western importers impacted the overall export incomes.
It is very unfortunate that importers cited recession and forced Bangladeshi exporters to cut prices of apparels, whose prices are already lower than global average, he said.
Export target for the current fiscal may be set at $17.6 billion with 13 per cent growth projection, expecting $13.6 billion from apparel sales.


----------



## eastwatch

BRICK MAKER TARGETS MIDDLE EAST MARKET 

Kawsar Khan: Local brick manufacturer Mirpur Ceramic Works Ltd (MCWL), which has been exporting the building material to Singapore for over a decade, is getting ready to inscribe its footprint on Middle East markets. 

At present the company exports 80,000 to 100,000 pieces of different types of bricks every month, officials said. The cost of each container of bricks having 20,000 pieces hovers around $1,500. 

"We mainly export plain hollow and bullnose bricks to Singapore that are used there in road and footpath decoration," said Mohammad Emran, manager (Marketing and Sales) of MCWL. 

Bullnose is a decorative brick used in landscape design works and walkway edges. 

The company was awarded national export trophy (bronze) for 1996-97 for exporting such a non-traditional item.

"The real estate sector is experiencing a boom in the ME countries including the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia where there is a huge prospect for our bricks," said Emran. 

As the Gulf states do not have enough clay to make brick to meet their needs, they import it from such countries as India, Sri Lanka and China. 

"Now we are receiving export queries from the ME countries and also from the United Kingdom," he said. 

He said the roof tiles made by Khadim Ceramics Limited (KCL), a concern of MCWL, have recently drawn attention of ME countries. 

The roof tiles produced by the company are burnt in 1,200 degrees Celsius and coated with silicon that give the item greater durability compared to the traditionally made roof tiles in the country. 

"People in the Middle East need roof tiles to keep their houses cool from the sun's heat and we hope to export around four containers of roof tiles within a very short time as negotiation in this regard is going on," said Emran. 

He said the company could have started exporting roof tiles to the Gulf countries much earlier, but it was not possible due to high freight charges. 

"We have taken different measures to cut production costs and become successful in some areas," he said. 

He also sought cash incentive facility against brick export to make local bricks competitive in export market. 

Sakif Ariff Tabani, director (Marketing and Administration) of MCWL, said their products have potential in Japan also. But the high freight charge is barring exports.

The combined daily production of MCWL and KCL ranges from 1 lakh to 1.5 lakh pieces of bricks that include facing bricks, reinforced bricks, bullnose, three-hole bricks, roof tiles and paving bricks.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Mig-29

Dhaka firm seeks $7 mn Indian credit to buy CNG buses.


Dhaka, Aug 9 (IANS) The state-run Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation has sought a Taka 500 million ($7 million) credit from India to purchase 100 compressed natural gas (CNG)-run buses to replace its ageing transport fleet.

Bangladesh Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain confirmed Saturday that the government has taken initiatives to purchase 500 more buses with financial assistance from India.

Hossain said tender evaluation process entered the final stage for the purchase of 100 CNG buses with financial assistance from Nordic countries (Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Iceland and Finland).

Ten bidders including contractors from India, China, Japan and South Korea have participated in the open tender.

Nordic countries are providing loan worth around $30 million to implement the 'Clean Dhaka Project', New Age newspaper said Sunday.

The project has received a political fillip since the present government of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina took office in January. It is aimed at cleaning up a river, the ferry ghats and introducing environment-friendly transport.

Besides, BRTC officials said the communications ministry was looking for support from the Economic Development Cooperation Fund of South Korea to purchase another fleet of 300 CNG buses.

At present, the corporation has no CNG-run bus in its current fleet of 170 single and double-deckers in the capital.

The state-run transport agency has withdrawn from most of the city routes and limited its services to Volvo double-deckers on a few selected routes, where it recently initiated e-ticketing.

http://in.news.yahoo.com/43/20090809/836/tbs-dhaka-firm-seeks-7-mn-indian-credit.html


----------



## eastwatch

BANGLADESH TO EXPORT BRICKS TO INDIA 
Friday, August 14,2009 

AGARTALA: Bangladesh will export 400 million bricks to Tripura, with the first consignment reaching the bordering state Aug 20, officials said here Thursday. To boost the brick trade, the Indian government has removed the 2.5 percent central custom duty from this month while the Tripura government reduced the value-added tax (VAT) to 4 percent from 12.5 percent, said Tripura Commerce and Industry Minister Jitendra Chowdhury.

To commence brick exports to northeast India, a formal function will be held Aug 20 at the Akhaurah check post, where Chowdhury will be present along with Bangladesh commerce minister Faruk Khan.

The India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry (IBCCI) expects Bangladeshs exports to the northeastern Indian states to increase to $1 billion by 2011.

We are ready to supply 40 crore pieces of bricks worth Bangladeshi Taka 2 billion (Rs.140 crore) to Tripura and a deal has been signed with the Tripura government last month, said IBCCI president Abdul Matlub Ahmad, who led a team here.

Explained Chowdhury: Since Tripuras existing brick fields are not able to cater to the demand, the state government has decided to import bricks from Bangladesh.

Tripura also imports large quantities of stone chips and cement from Bangladesh.

According to Ahmad, Bangladeshs export basket will now include bricks, plastic goods, readymade garments, agro-products and frozen foods, apart from stone chips and cement.

We targeting exports worth $1 billion mark to northeast India by 2011 to close the trade gap, he added.

A Bangladesh Market will also in Tripura with the state government agreeing to hand over either land or a building. Products from both Bangladesh and the northeastern region would be available at the market.

Meanwhile, the Indian government has identified seven check posts along the border in West Bengal, Assam, Meghalaya, Mizoram and Tripura for setting up Integrated Check Posts (ICPs).

Under the ICP scheme, infrastructure and communication facilities will be developed at these check posts to boost trade between the two countries, a central government official said.

South Asian Media Net


----------



## eastwatch

GOVT'S MEGA PLAN TO PRODUCE 7,000 MW BY 2014
Hafeezuddin Ahmad

THE recent mega plan presented by the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, envisaging zero load shedding by 2010, and increasing generation capacity to 7000 MW by 2014, is a piece of welcome news for the country. It gives a projection of the power scenario during the period 2009-2014. 

Long Term 2014: The focus on 2000 MW coal-based power plants in four to five years' time is positive and an indication of the government's resolve to shift from sole dependency on our gas resources, which is depleting fast, to an alternative fossil fuel -- our coal. Although there is talk of importing coal, no doubt exploiting country's substantial coal resources is also on the cards. In fact, the generation cost of Tk 3.5 per unit is an indication of that, as imported coal would be much higher, estimated around Tk 8.5 per unit. The Economic Adviser to the Prime Minister, Dr. Mashiur Rahman has recently admitted in a meeting at the National Press Club that given the gas scarcity, our coal resources could be utilised to generate power. Regarding the opposition to coal extraction method, he said that it is politically very weak, and the government should take a brave decision, subject to ensuring proper compensation for the affected people.

Reiterating what the author has emphasised in one of earlier articles, since Bangladesh has substantial coal reserves at feasible and viable stripping ratios, is it not prudent to switch to coal-based power generation (5,000-10,000 MW) in the long-term using its own reserves? Approximately three million tons of coal are needed to generate 1000 MW per year, so 900 million tons of reserve would suffice for 10,000 MW for over 30 years. This can be sourced exclusively from the contiguous Barapukuria-Phulbari basins, which have an estimated reserve of 572 mt and 390 mt, totalling 962 million tons of thermal coal, out of country's known reserves of over 3.0 billion tons. 

Immediate Term 2009-10: Because the mega plan envisages 752 MW new plants scheduled for commissioning by December 09, thereby hoping to alleviate load shedding, at issue is the question of the primary fuel which is needed. Are these gas- or oil (HFO/diesel)- or dual fuel (gas/oil)-based? This is a critical matter if these are gas based (188 mmcfd gas needed), and would be a daunting challenge as gas supply is short of demand. For example on August 03 and 04, 2009, Bangladesh Power Development Board (BPDB) sources show generation reduction due to gas shortage was 505 MW and 510 MW respectively. During these two days, according to Petrobangla sources, overall gas "demand" and "supply" for power generation was 951.5 mmcfd and 784.2 mmcfd respectively -- already a shortfall of 167.3 mmcfd.

So, unless additional gas is produced in excess of current production levels (1944.3 mmcfd), or unless gas is diverted from other consumers (fertiliser, industry, domestic), the new 752 MW-plants will not have gas if they are gas based. In fact, the government has decided to do this precisely i.e. increase generation of installed power plants during the ensuing Ramadan by diverting gas supply from other consumers to them. Otherwise, these 752-MW plants can become operational only (as per mega plan) if they are oil- or dual fuel (oil/gas)-based also.

Interim Term: Six to twelve months (2009-10): 500-1500 MW Rental Plants (HFO/diesel based): Eighteen to twenty four months (2011-2012): 800 MW Peaking Plants (dual fuel-oil/gas):

Government plan is fully endorsed, as being the preferred solution in the interim. They need to be pursued urgently. The rationale for planning dual fuel for the peaking plants is probably based on the expectation that additional gas may/would be available in the interim from existing gas fields, otherwise they would use oil. However, the cost of generation from HFO (about Tk. 10 per unit) or diesel (Tk. 16 per unit) is to be taken note of. Although these seem to be on the lower side, the key fact is generation from oil is much costlier than gas (Tk. 3.5 per unit). 

Another point is whether the four peaking plants (each 200 MW) can be installed within a period of 18 to 24 months, considering the project cycle (feasibility, due diligence, financial closure, land acquisition, plant erection, start-up). A realistic time line may be three to four years. 

Conclusion: The mega plan is conditionally feasible for the immediate term (2009-10), endorsed and do-able in the interim period (2011-2012), and is definitely sound for the long term (2013-14). For beyond 2014, considering Bangladesh's current state of acute power shortage, its substantial coal reserves, acute gas shortage and uncertainty of future gas supply, the option of more value added use of gas should more gas be discovered, and reserving gas reserves for domestic household consumption and installed gas fired power plants, it follows that the logical course of action is not to wait uncertainly for more gas discoveries (which in any case is at best five to six years away, if at all), but to immediately decide on coal mining in the Phulbari-Barapukuria basins, and to pursue a phased development of coal-fired power plants (5,000-10,000 MW). 

In parallel, it is important to pursue renewable power generation capacity (wind in the coastal region, and solar inland), biogas (in rural homesteads) and nuclear. Alongside, efforts for gas exploration should be stepped up and coal exploration and coal gasification power plants in deeper reserves should be pursued. 

Such a strategic power sector planning will not only take the country securely, energy-wise, through the next few decades, but at the same time establish global linkages to development and innovation in other forms of energy production which will ultimately replace fossil fuels. Electric power is at the heart of economic, social and political well-being for Bangladesh. 

A MoEN/IEA joint workshop on "Fuel Options for Power Generation in Asean" was held in Bangkok on September 22-23, 2008, following the steep increase of oil, gas, and coal prices. Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia gave presentations. Thailand, where 66% power generation was gas fired, stated that gas fired share would be reduced and coal-fired generation increased. Indonesia, where oil fired generation was 34% in 2007, planned to increase share of coal fired capacity from 41% to 68% by 2016. In the long term, all would consider nuclear power.

Government's mega plan to produce 7000 mw by 2014


----------



## eastwatch

BD to start FTA negotiations with SAARC 
Saturday, August 15,2009 

DHAKA: Dhaka will start fresh negotiations with New Delhi and Colombo for striking separate free trade agreement with India and Sri Lanka this year aiming at reducing the countrys ballooning trade gap with them.
We are going to start negotiations for entering into FTAs with the two neighbouring countries this year, commerce secretary Firoz Ahmed said.
India was showing keen interest for striking FTA with Bangladesh despite SAPTA, a trade pact among eight SAARC countries, which failed to bring expected result in enhancing trade.
But Bangladesh adopted a go slow policy in this regard earlier. Talking to New Age, Firoz said an expert committee under the commerce ministry was working on the proposed FTAs with the neighbours. The committee is expected to give its opinion soon paving the ways for starting the FTA negotiations with New Delhi and Colombo, he added.
He pointed out that the start of FTA negotiations were imperative as the regional trade pact of SAPTA could not yield expected result in reducing the countrys trade gap with its major trade partner India.
Among the SAARC countries, India is the largest trade partner of Bangladesh.
Bangladesh exported goods worth $358.08 million against its import of items worth $3.39b from that country in 2007-08 fiscal year, making the two-way trade worth $3.74 billion. If the smuggled goods were taken into account, the figure was likely to become double.
Bangladesh has the longest 4,096km land border with India. The unofficial trading between the two countries was not recorded in the book, but it impacted the countrys economy seriously.
India had proposed to lock into FTA with Bangladesh in 2002 and two rounds of talk between the two countries were held in 2003 and 2004 without making any progress.
Apart from this, Bangladesh also held several inconclusive talks with Sri Lanka to enter into an FTA.
The country has also a plan to strike FTA with another major SAARC country Pakistan. However, the FTA negotiation between Dhaka and Islamabad will start after the talks with India and Sri Lanka, the commerce secretary said.
Mustafizur Rahman, executive director of the Centre for Policy Dialogue, told New Age that Dhaka should focus on special and preferential treatments, and relaxed rules of origin, during the FTA talks.
Rahman, who is also a member of the expert committee, said that Dhaka should bargain for including new products to the list under FTA. The goods which already get duty reduction under the SAFTA should not be enlisted under the FTA, he added.
The countrys oldest chamber body MCCI has long been advocating for signing FTA with India. Dhaka can easily capture the markets in seven north-eastern Indian states once an FTA was signed between the two countries, it said, adding that the terms and conditions of the proposed FTA would provide benefit to the Bangladeshi items.
World Bank is, however, opposing the FTA between Dhaka and Delhi. A WB study suggested that the trade between India and Bangladesh would be increased if a liberal trade policy was adopted, instead of entering into an FTA.
The bilateral FTA will provide substantial benefits to Bangladeshi consumers through offering access to cheaper exports of India. This consumer benefits will outweigh losses in government revenue and profit of the local manufacturers, it added.
Bangladesh and India are locked into several bilateral deals, including the Bangladesh-India Trade Agreement and the Bilateral Investment Promotion and Protection Agreement signed in February 2009.
During the 14th SAARC Summit, held in New Delhi in April 2007, its member countries had agreed on zero-duty market access for the products originating from the LDCs among the SAARC members, except the items in the sensitive list, with effect from January 01, 2008.
All these agreements are yet to provide much positive results in narrowing down the countrys trade gap, which is heavily tilted towards India.

South Asian Media Net


----------



## eastwatch

80km RAIL LINK ON BOTH SIDES OF PADMA BRIDGE
BSS, Dhaka

To bring the country's southwestern part under a robust railway network the government has planned for constructing 80 kilometres rail line on both sides of the proposed Padma Bridge and renovating the existing railway tracks in the region.

As the proposed double-decker Padma Bridge will have provision of the rail line, the government thought about expanding the railway network to put in place an useful and safe communication system in the region, sources in the Ministry of Communications said.

Under the plan, the sources said, new broad-gauge line will be constructed from Dhaka to Mawa and from Janjira to Bhanga, Faridpur at an estimated cost of Taka 4,700 crore.

Besides, the existing Panchuria-Faridpur-Pukuria railline will be renovated connecting Bhanga with Pukuria and Jessore with new broad gauge lines.

The whole project will be implemented in two phases, the sources said adding that in the first phase, new broad gauge line will be constructed on Dhaka-Mawa-Janjira-Bhanga-Pukuria-Faridpur and Panchuria route. And, the broad gauge line from Bhanga to Jessore will be constructed in the second phase. 

The draft project profile (DPP) for renovation of the Panchuria-Faridpur- Pukuria rail line and construction of broad gauge line from Bhanga to Pukuria at a cost of Taka 291 crore were already been sent to the Planning Commission. 

Communication Ministry has already completed the survey for alignment of the rail line from Dhaka to Mawa and Janjira to Bhanga. In the Dhaka side, the rail line will be 50 kilometers from city's Gandaria to Mawa and in the Janjira side the line will be of 30 kilometers from Janjira to Bhanga.

The sources said the DPP for 80-kilometer rail line on both sides of the Padma Bridge is now being prepared and the government has sought financial support from Asian Development Bank, World Bank and JICA for implementing the project.

http://nation.ittefaq.com/issues/2009/08/15/news0727.htm


----------



## eastwatch

DRAFT POLICY SETS MIN. $1.0b INVESTMENT FOR PRIVATE REFINERY
Nazmul Ahsan

The government would allow private petroleum refineries in the country only after a company invests a minimum $1.0 billion dollar on at least a 60-acre facility that maintains all global standards.

The pre-requisites were set in the latest draft of the Private Oil Refinery Establishment Policy 2009 prepared by the energy ministry amid a rush in offers from local and foreign companies to invest in the lucrative sector. 

The draft, which also bars the refineries from selling their products in local market, has been finalised last week after inter-ministerial and expert consultations. It is expected to be sent to the Cabinet for approval.

Officials said they have prepared the draft on a fast-track basis, after two of the country's leading conglomerates Basundhara and East Coast Groups and a Czech and a Saudi companies sought permission to set up oil refineries here. 

Investors see Bangladesh a ready market for oil refining as the lone state-owned company can only refine only 1.2 million tonnes of crude oil a year, accounting for a meagre 30 per cent demand of the country's fast-growing energy need. 

Refining is still a no-go area for the private investors but the government has recently said it would end its monopoly in the key sector only after preparing a policy that would regulate investment in refining. 

Huge capacity-constraint at the ERL has already prompted Basundhara Group to float a $700 million proposal to build the country's first private refinery in its 115 acres of land on the bank of the river Karnaphuli in Chittagong. 

The group has already secured clearance from ERL and the state-run oil distributor Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC) to set up the facility --- billed to be the largest private sector investment in the country. 

East Coast Group has also expressed its willingness while a foreign consortium led by the Czech state-owned export bank is learnt to have submitted a proposal to invest US$ 2.5 billion at the Kutubdia Island.

The draft policy won't say how many private refineries would be allowed by the government, but it makes it clear that "first come, first serve" policy would be pursued during the approval process.

The policy has made the compliance of all international codes and standards mandatory and environmental related regulation and equipment support compulsory for securing permission for a refinery plant.

The approved company has to start building the refinery, with a minimum investment of $1.0 billion and at least 60-acre of land, within a year after approval and it must go into production in three to five years after the date of permission, the policy said.

Private refineries will be barred from producing any petrochemical other than refining crude oil, it said.

Their refined oil can not be sold in the local market, but the government would enjoy the first refusal right in case it wants to purchase products from the company to meet local demand.

The approved company has to obtain clearance certificate from the Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC), which after assessing machinery configurations of the plant, will issue the certificate, the draft said.

The aspirant company has to submit technical report containing financial and economic analyses for the proposed refinery plant, which must be approved by a government appointed expert committee, it said.

The refinery must have waste treatment plant and sulfur recovery plant to stave off any environmental concerns.

The storage tank to preserve crude oil has to be built in line with the best practices in the American Petroleum Institute, Institute of Petroleum, International Electro-technical Commission and British Standard, the draft policy said.

An energy ministry official said the government would start approving private refinery proposals only after the policy is okayed by the Cabinet.

"We are preparing the policy to make a level playing field for the private investors. We don't want to give permission without setting the standards," he said.

Draft policy sets minimum $1.0b investment for private refinery


----------



## eastwatch

BANGLADESHI EXPORTERS PERFORM RELATIVELY BETTER IN ASIA
Shakhawat Hossain

GOODS worth $14.14 billion were shipped out of the country between July 2008 and May 2009, compared to $12.63 billion during the same period of last year, according to official data.

China, India, Pakistan, Malaysia, Vietnam and Thailand were struggling to stop the fall in their export shipments as the global recession cut demand for goods on both sides of the Atlantic.

China's exports fell by a record margin in May. Exports tumbled 26.4 per cent from a year earlier, exceeding February's previous record drop of 25.7 per cent, the Chinese customs agency reported.

The growth in India's merchandise exports dipped to 12.9 per cent for May 2009.

Pakistan's export contracted by 5.14 per cent after it managed to fetch $16.262 billion between July 2008 and May 2009 compared with $17.143 billion of the year-ago period.

Trade experts and exporters attributed Bangladesh's export success largely to the competitiveness of the country's garment sector and availability of cheap labour. Indeed, readymade garment sector led the way although exports of frozen food, leather and jute fell.

Our ready made garment (RMG) manufacturers produced lower-end products whose demand did not fall significantly in global destinations. Besides, the availability of cheap labour, as was stated earlier, was an added advantage for the RMG sector to stay competitive amid a fierce trade battle among major competitors. Besides, there are other factors too, which worked behind the good export performance of the RMG sector. Thus, better delivery, lower price and sewing quality kept Bangladesh still attractive when its rival countries pumped in billion of dollars stimulus package to halt the decline in their export receipts.

Vietnam's export turnover declined in the first five months of 2009, posting the first negative growth in more than 10 years. Vietnam's May export revenues are estimated at $4.4 billion, up 2.8 per cent month on month but down 24.4 per cent year on year.

The trade figures from Bank of Thailand show that Thai exporters continue to suffer, though a modest recovery is, of late, visible there. The value of Thai exports was 26.5 per cent less in May than a year ago. Annual exports have contracted for seven consecutive months.

Malaysia's exports fetched $58.70 billion for January-May 2009 period. Earning from major export products decreased from the corresponding period of 2008, except for liquefied natural gas which grew by 13.1 per cent.

Bangladesh exporters perform relatively better in Asia


----------



## white_pawn

*Per capita income increases ​*
Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka 

Despite decrease in the Gross Domestic Product, the per capita income increased in the 2008-09 fiscal year, ended on June 30.
The latest data of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistic shows per capita income rises to US690 dollars at the end of June this year, which was US608 dollars in 2007-08 financial year.
The per capita income rises due to the increase in the remittance inflow and export earning, said economist professor Abu Ahmed.
Besides, he said the GDP declined slightly last year, but growth in agriculture sector was positive, which also helped increase per capita income. 
According to the BBS statistic, the per capita income in local currency was Taka 47,373 and the population was 14.42 crore in the 2008-09 financial year.
The statistic also showed law inflation during the period, which was a major contributory factor to the increase in the per capita income.
The point-to-point inflation decreased to a six-year low of 2.25 in the end of June. Earlier in 2003, the country saw the lowest 2 per cent inflation on point-to-point basis. The inflation, however rose to a record high of 11 per cent in January 2008, according the BBS statistics.


----------



## eastwatch

white_pawn said:


> *Per capita income increases ​*
> Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka
> 
> Despite decrease in the Gross Domestic Product, the per capita income increased in the 2008-09 fiscal year, ended on June 30.
> The latest data of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistic shows per capita income rises to US690 dollars at the end of June this year, which was US608 dollars in 2007-08 financial year.
> &#8216;The per capita income rises due to the increase in the remittance inflow and export earning,&#8217; said economist professor Abu Ahmed.
> Besides, he said the GDP declined slightly last year, but growth in agriculture sector was positive, which also helped increase per capita income.
> According to the BBS statistic, the per capita income in local currency was Taka 47,373 and the population was 14.42 crore in the 2008-09 financial year.
> The statistic also showed law inflation during the period, which was a major contributory factor to the increase in the per capita income.
> The point-to-point inflation decreased to a six-year low of 2.25 in the end of June. Earlier in 2003, the country saw the lowest 2 per cent inflation on point-to-point basis. The inflation, however rose to a record high of 11 per cent in January 2008, according the BBS statistics.


Thanks white_pawn for posting the article. I had this one in my computer memory, but somehow I lost it.

The US$690 per capita income is small, but when multiplied with the number of population, which stands at 144.2 million, the Gross National Income (GNI) becomes $99.498 billion. Compare this nearly 100 billion dollar GNI with the 1971 GDP, when we fought out of an union with Pakistan. The GDP was only 10 billion dollar and the per capita GDP was only $130. 

With so many infrastructural and industrial projects now either undertaken or in the planning stage, it is only a matter of time when our GDP will grow double digit every year. A 10 year preparation time is required to reach that stage. A 10&#37; growth per year means doubling the economy in only seven years. 

Govt has decided to remove bottlenecks that hamper all other development efforts. Inadequacy in electricity production and absence of a number of long bridges over big rivers are two of these bottlenecks. Another bottleneck is the absence of a deep seaport. All these are being taken care of. 

When the deep seaport is built at a cost of $10 billion, it will serve not only BD, but also many Indian east coast ports including Kolkata, and its almost landlocked NE as well as Yunan province of China, Nepal, Bhutan and hopefully Burma. Indeed, the new port will be very busy.

At present, the oceangoing large ships carry goods to Singapore, where the goods are transhipped via smaller ships to the respective ports. Large ships cannot enter even most of the Indian seaports. Neither the sea is deep nor the ports have the needed facilities in those ports. After the construction, the Chittagong deep seaport will take over many of the jobs now undertaken by Singapore.

BD still has an image problem, but it will go away in due time. Even with this bad image, BD has been receiving orders to build small and medium ships from european countries like Germany, Holland and Denmark. Shipbuilding will pull up the BD GDP. 

Germany alone has ordered US$355 million worth of ships to this country. Yes, we are a country that started with ship breaking but is now building nice looking ships for the european countries.

BD wants to remain a moderate Muslim country, where religious fanaticism is not championed. We believe the country's development can only come through education and hard labour, and not through the barrels of guns. 

Many govts of the developed world have opened their markets for 'Made in Bangladersh' products so that BD shuns away from guns, can keep on developing and rise up the ladder. We truly appreciate their cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

white_pawn said:


> *Per capita income increases ​*
> Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka
> 
> *Despite decrease in the Gross Domestic Product*, the per capita income increased in the 2008-09 fiscal year, ended on June 30.
> The latest data of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistic shows per capita income rises to US690 dollars at the end of June this year, which was US608 dollars in 2007-08 financial year.
> The per capita income rises due to the increase in the remittance inflow and export earning, said economist professor Abu Ahmed.
> Besides, he said the GDP declined slightly last year, but growth in agriculture sector was positive, which also helped increase per capita income.
> According to the BBS statistic, the per capita income in local currency was Taka 47,373 and the population was 14.42 crore in the 2008-09 financial year.
> The statistic also showed law inflation during the period, which was a major contributory factor to the increase in the per capita income.
> The point-to-point inflation decreased to a six-year low of 2.25 in the end of June. Earlier in 2003, the country saw the lowest 2 per cent inflation on point-to-point basis. The inflation, however rose to a record high of 11 per cent in January 2008, according the BBS statistics.



It should be read as "Growth rate of GDP". GDP did not decrease but the growth rate of GDP decreased.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> It should be read as "Growth rate of GDP". GDP did not decrease but the growth rate of GDP decreased.


Yes, you are correct, the rate of increase of GDP has decreased, but not the GDP itself. 

By the way, some explanation about GNI :

Gross National Income (GNI) = Gross Domestic Product (GDP)
+ Remittance (inflow) from abroad
- Outflow of money

Comparing to the previous fiscal, last fiscal's GNI incresed by ($690 - $609) x 144.2 persons = $11.802 billion, and the GNI stands at $99.498 billion. I am expecting the GNI to be more than US$105 billion this fiscal year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

> *Per capita income increases*
> 
> Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka
> 
> Despite decrease in the Gross Domestic Product, the per capita income increased in the 2008-09 fiscal year, ended on June 30.
> The latest data of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistic shows per capita income rises to US690 dollars at the end of June this year, which was US608 dollars in 2007-08 financial year.
> &#8216;The per capita income rises due to the increase in the remittance inflow and export earning,&#8217; said economist professor Abu Ahmed.
> Besides, he said the GDP declined slightly last year, but growth in agriculture sector was positive, which also helped increase per capita income.
> According to the BBS statistic, the per capita income in local currency was Taka 47,373 and the population was 14.42 crore in the 2008-09 financial year.
> The statistic also showed law inflation during the period, which was a major contributory factor to the increase in the per capita income.
> The point-to-point inflation decreased to a six-year low of 2.25 in the end of June. Earlier in 2003, the country saw the lowest 2 per cent inflation on point-to-point basis. The inflation, however rose to a record high of 11 per cent in January 2008, according the BBS statistics.



This per capital income for 2008-2009 means - current regime which started its tenure in January, 2009 has inherited this income level and has the opportunity to improve on from this $690 level. Let&#8217;s see next year how it turns out.


----------



## idune

On economic optimism current regime is contemplating to increase power tariff by staggering 30&#37;. If they do so it will erode any competitive advantage Bangladesh garments and most other export industries. Tariff may need to be adjusted but anything pass 5% is just reckless and motivated move by this regime. One has to wonder by who&#8217;s advise Awami regime is contemplating such suicidal decision.
In manpower export, because of hostile move and comments Saudi Arab and Malaysia, two major importers virtually stopped new recruitment.

If these two pillars of our export (garments and manpower) weaken none of optimistic forecast will have any chance of realizing. This is not to put negative light on our economic prospect but to show the real danger we are facing from the policy this regime is pursuing.

Report on power tariff increase in Bangla:
AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

LOCALLY PRODUCED TEXTILE MACHINERY IN BANGLADESH

In fact, it took three decades for Bangladesh to be among the world's top three exporters of readymade garment, but the success has come from an industry primarily depending on imported machinery, according to recent media reports. Now the scenario has started changing with the passage of time as a new generation of small and medium entrepreneurs are producing machinery locally to cater to the garment industry. Many entrepreneurs are supplying garment machinery at a 'competitive price' and are reportedly performing better than the imported ones. The participation of Bangladeshi machinery manufacturers in the 10th Textech Exposition held in the capital recently demonstrated their ability.

As reported in the media, some enterprises have already earned name and fame in manufacturing important machinery such as conveyer driers, thread sucking machine and fabric inspection machine that perform much better than those imported from India and China. In three years, supply of such local machinery to the growing garment industry has been noticeable as the entrepreneurs are hopeful of extending their market abroad. Though they are using some Korean and Taiwanese components initially to maintain quality of their machineries, they are confident of producing those at home.

Bangladesh textile and garment entrepreneurs spend more than a billion dollars annually for sourcing machineries to expand the production facilities. Countries like China, Japan, Germany, Switzerland, India, Turkey and Taiwan are among the machinery sources for the garment and textile industries that earn $12 billion plus annually. According to the President of the Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, performance of local machinery has been improving so much that the industry is turning to local equipment instead of importing those from abroad. Low cost, reliability and after sales services are attracting garment manufacturers gradually to the local machinery suppliers.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Yes, you are correct, the rate of increase of GDP has decreased, but not the GDP itself.
> 
> By the way, some explanation about GNI :
> 
> Gross National Income (GNI) = Gross Domestic Product (GDP)
> + Remittance (inflow) from abroad
> - Outflow of money
> 
> Comparing to the previous fiscal, last fiscal's GNI incresed by ($690 - $609) x 144.2 persons = $11.802 billion, and the GNI stands at $99.498 billion. I am expecting the GNI to be more than US$105 billion this fiscal year.



Yes it does make sense, why per capita income is rising at a faster rate than the GDP itself.


----------



## M_Saint

double post


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> Thanks white_pawn for posting the article. I had this one in my computer memory, but somehow I lost it.
> 
> The US$690 per capita income is small, but when multiplied with the number of population, which stands at 144.2 million, the Gross National Income (GNI) becomes $99.498 billion. Compare this nearly 100 billion dollar GNI with the 1971 GDP, when we fought out of an union with Pakistan. The GDP was only 10 billion dollar and the per capita GDP was only $130.



Eastwatch BRO, did you realize that purchasing power of fiat money (Be it dollar, TK, Rupee) decreased by numerous percents over 38 yrs? For example, I Kg rice was around 1 rupee, whereas it was around 20-22 rupees/TK by now. Subway fare in NY was around 50 cents in 71 and it was $2.25 by now. So, counting GDP by fiat/paper money isn't actually an accurate method of counting wealth rather we should look at how much of industrial output, infrastructural improvement, educational uplifting, technological boast, military might have grown over 38 yrs? W Pakistanis left us almost everything that PAK built from 60-70s. Name CTG Steel Mill, Adamji Jute Mills, CTG Dry Dock, CTG GM PLANT, KHULNA NEWS PPRINT MILL, KHULNA DOCK YARD, BUET, 3 Engineering colleges, Rajshahi Univv, Mymenshingh Agri Univv were few among all. Were we able to increase those names/figures by ten folds? How about making world class doctors, engineers, technocrates in numbers? I have extremely good understanding of our socio-economic condition and do think that without IND being reduce to a non hegemonic/imperial state, none of its neighbor countries would rise, period.


----------



## EjazR

We will increase trade with northeast India: Bangladesh minister :: Samay Live

Bangladesh has said it will increase trade and economic activities with India's northeast region and develop infrastructure at the border.
Bangladesh Commerce Minister Colonel (retired) Faruk Khan said: "We have decided to increase trade and business with the northeastern region to reduce Bangladesh's trade gap with India.


"I will ask Bangladesh planning commission to approve the Taka 116 crore ($16.8 million) project within a day or two to develop the road and other border infrastructure along Akhaurah land port with India's Tripura state," Khan told newspersons here Thursday after flagging off the first consignment of bricks from Bangladesh to northeastern India.


Bangladesh roads and highway department had submitted the proposal to the planning commission a few months back.


The Akhaurah land port, 150 km east of Dhaka and just 5 km west of Tripura capital Agartala, is one of Bangladesh's biggest trading routes with northeast India.


Khan said the Bangladesh government would take urgent steps to develop the other land ports with northeast India within six months.


Four northeastern states -- Assam, Tripura, Meghalaya and Mizoram -- share a 1,879 km border with Bangladesh.


"To increase the trade and business between Bangladesh and northeast India, my government sincerely wants rail, road, waterways and telecommunication links between the two sides," said the minister.


Bangladesh's Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) vice-chairman Mohammad Shahab Ullah said: "Bangladesh's trade gap with India has increased to $2,566.42 million in 2008-09."


India has been issuing a large number of visas to Bangladeshi businessmen.


"India issues half-a-million visas annually to Bangladeshis and this is the highest number of visas given to Bangladeshis by any country and we are also issuing multiple visas to traders and businessmen of that country," said Indian High Commissioner in Bangladesh Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty, who was also present at the function.


In 2006, 2007 and 2008, the total number of visas issued by India to Bangladeshis was respectively 472,644, 481,064 and 523,322.


----------



## eastwatch

M_Saint said:


> Eastwatch BRO, did you realize that purchasing power of fiat money (Be it dollar, TK, Rupee) decreased by numerous percents over 38 yrs? For example, I Kg rice was around 1 rupee, whereas it was around 20-22 rupees/TK by now. Subway fare in NY was around 50 cents in 71 and it was $2.25 by now. So, counting GDP by fiat/paper money isn't actually an accurate method of counting wealth rather we should look at how much of industrial output, infrastructural improvement, educational uplifting, technological boast, military might have grown over 38 yrs? W Pakistanis left us almost everything that PAK built from 60-70s. Name CTG Steel Mill, Adamji Jute Mills, CTG Dry Dock, CTG GM PLANT, KHULNA NEWS PPRINT MILL, KHULNA DOCK YARD, BUET, 3 Engineering colleges, Rajshahi Univv, Mymenshingh Agri Univv were few among all. Were we able to increase those names/figures by ten folds? How about making world class doctors, engineers, technocrates in numbers? I have extremely good understanding of our socio-economic condition and do think that without IND being reduce to a non hegemonic/imperial state, none of its neighbor countries would rise, period.



Yes, you have made a good point. But, no country in the world counts their GDP or economic performance at a constant dollar of 1971. Since dollar is losing its purchasing power, so are also all the currencies of the world. Moreover, it is the goods and services a country produces that are transfered into a value in dollar or taka. In that respect, BD is certainly producing much more goods than it was producing in 1971.

The present BD GDP must be calculated in terms of the present dollar and the present exchange rate. If not done that way, all the current economic reports become surreal. It is true for all the countries of the world.

However, you are correct to point out that industrial base was already there in East Pakistan before 1971, which the then AL govt destroyed at ease. They nationalised all the industries in 1972 and put their cronies as Directors, managers, workers and labours. These cronies swallowed up all these old industries and destroyed the backbone of our economy.

Only recently, a new group of our DESI industrialists have risen and have built up the present economic muscle through hard works. After this, another group of big industrialists are coming forward who will be building major industries such as oil refineries, ship building, petrochemical complex, fertilizer factories,&#12288;steel mills etc. 

There was a time when a $3billion TATA investment was something like a dream. But, today there are desi industrialists who can jointly make similar investments. Even an AL style talk-big and do-nothing administration cannot stop BD from being an economically developed country. It is only because the politicians have little leverage left in their hands now-a-days. 

I think, you are aware that the BD Banks are holding Tk.20,000 crore without being able to lend. Now, if AL govt discourages investment in industries, then the money will remain idle. It will cause great impact on the entire monetary system. Bank interest rate will fall, capital will fly away to another market where there is better benefit, value of Taka will fall immediately, remittances will be down. 

There could be many other bad effects, such as a few thousand crores of Taka goes to the domestic commodity market. This will encourage hoarding commodities in the warehouses. This will cause then a big price inflation. So, now in order to keep the status quo, the govt has to find ways so that the idle money is invested and jobs are created. 

Sorry for the long talk, I am not an expert at anything. So, there might be many mistakes in my assessment.


----------



## arihant

eastwatch said:


> There was a time when a $3billion TATA investment was something like a dream.



BBC NEWS | South Asia | Tata halts Bangladesh investment

Every country faces problems but it is matter of concern how much. Sometime, its natural problem and sometime its Political. A political problem can be solved only by electing right politician.


----------



## eastwatch

Sorry, it was a duplicate news posted by EjazR in #191. so, I have deleted it.


----------



## TopCat

arihant said:


> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Tata halts Bangladesh investment
> 
> Every country faces problems but it is matter of concern how much. Sometime, its natural problem and sometime its Political. A political problem can be solved only by electing right politician.



Tata wanted gas for all of its projects when BD does not have enough gas to even meet current demand. Tata was given the the choice of coal but they declined.
Currently a Korean company proposed a 8 billion dollar investment to convert coal to gas and produce 5000 MW of electriciy for 50 years. I am really excited to dig into it.


----------



## eastwatch

TATA HALTS BANGLADESH INVESTMENT 

Tata had planned to build a power plant, steel mill and fertilizer factory 
Indian industrial giant Tata has said it is suspending work on a $3bn investment in Bangladesh because of delays by the government. 
Tata planned to build a power plant, steel mill and fertiliser factory in the country, making it the single biggest investment in Bangladesh. 

On Sunday, senior Bangladesh ministers said general elections due in January made it hard to accept the proposals. 

A government spokesman said they hoped Tata would return to Bangladesh. 

The announcement by Tata was made after a meeting between its negotiators and officials of Bangladesh's Board of Investment. 

"We are extremely disappointed and frustrated... we thought the projects were good for the country's economy, for the people and the balance of payment," Alan Rosling, executive director of Tata Sons, told journalists in Dhaka. 

He said they had discussed the issue with senior ministers and key officials for the past two days. 

"All of them appreciated our proposals, but they could not go beyond politics," Mr Rosling is quoted as saying by Reuters. 

Politics 

The BBC's Waliur Rahman in Dhaka says the government is hesitant about reaching an agreement on a big investment plan ahead of the elections. 

Reports say some politicians and economists have said that Bangladesh should not rush to accept Tata's proposals because they may eventually go against Bangladesh's interests. 

But ministers say the delay is not due to any "anti-India" bias. 

Bangladesh has however found it hard to attract money - total foreign direct investment (FDI) in Bangladesh since 1972 has totalled $3bn. 

The World Economic Forum (WEF) said in a 2004 report that Bangladesh was one of the most uncompetitive places to do business.

============================================
Thanks arihant for posting the above BBC link on TATA investment in BD. When the news of US$3 billion TATA investment proposal was floated, I was overwhelmed with joy, because it would create wealth, employ thousands and REDUCE balance of trade with India. 

After reading this news probably in Hindustan Times (Internet edition), I wrote them a letter welcoming the TATA projects, which they have published. However, after deeply thinking about the essence of these projects I was awakened with the worry of hollowing out effects of these projects on the economy of BD.

You have to read my opinion here in a very logical mind and you have to accept that I am writing it in an open mind and not as a ploy to do India bashing. Why should there be a hollowing effect when TATA was supposed to invest in factories, produce power, steel and fertilizer?

I have no adverse opinion about the power sector, but I disagree that the steel mills and fertilizer factory would have benefitted BD. Please note the following:

1) Steel Mills : TATA did not want to build fully integrated steel mills, where iron ores are smelted in the furnace at 1600*c to produce steel, the steel ingots are then transported to a varieties of shops like, bar shop, plate shop, angle shop, channel shop etc. Instead, TATA just wanted to EXPORT the steel ingots to India.

More value added goods that are produced in the shops I have noted above are then to be done in India. So, TATA wanted to build only that facility that burns the BD natural gas, but did not want to build those shops that produce more value-added finish goods.

2) Fertilizer Factory : Outwardly innocent as steel mills, fertilizer was also to be produced with the use of BD natural gas, and then the whole lot was to be exported to India. This fertilizer would have helped India to produce more rice and wheat, but at the expense of BD's own agriculture.

Urea is an ammonia-based fertilizer and its raw material is natural gas or CH4. In the processing plants, nitrogen is caught from the air and carbon is removed from CH4. By multiple stage processing the CH4 is converted into NH3 then to NH4. this is the liquid form of urea.

BD gets more benefits if it uses the entire urea output in its own farmland. A 500,000 ton use of urea would produce an extra  2,500,000 ton of rice under optimum conditions. So, when TATA exports 1/2 million ton urea to India, our production loss is 2.5 million ton of food. Can someone do the arithmatics to find out the market values of 1/2 million ton urea and 2.5 million ton of rice.

Considering all those points above, now I do not regret that the GoB has technically rejected the TATA investment proposal. In fact, we do not need TATA types of projects in BD, because it would not help our own economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Tata wanted gas for all of its projects when BD does not have enough gas to even meet current demand. Tata was given the the choice of coal but they declined.
> Currently a Korean company proposed a 8 billion dollar investment to convert coal to gas and produce 5000 MW of electriciy for 50 years. I am really excited to dig into it.



I am excited about the South Korean peroposal. Can you elaborate it a little?


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I am excited about the South Korean peroposal. Can you elaborate it a little?



I am also waiting for the details. I saw that in the newspaper that they submitted the proposal with the PM office. It also said a UK company will provide the conversion technonlogy in one of the coal mine and they said the reserve could be converted to 50 years worth of gas to produce 5000 MW power. And 85% of coal can be converted underground. The details of the technology is still a mystery to me but they said they going to use steam, co2, o2 etc and some sort of combustion underground.

Yet I am not falling for it as most private companies exeggertate things only to win the contract.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Currently a Korean company proposed a 8 billion dollar investment to convert coal to gas and produce 5000 MW of electriciy for 50 years. I am really excited to dig into it.



Coal gasification is prohibitively expensive to be a viable option for Bangladesh. Then there are more coal needed for gasification path then regular coal plant, therefore depletion will be faster. I am surprised folks are jumping on seeing numbers without realizing the reality.

If this was a cost effective option yes then by all means. Until then our best bet would be clean tech applied in US and China around traditional coal plant. Besides, Bangladesh coal has much less sulpher (0.3-0.5%) contents than indian (4-5%) or in other countries.
I


----------



## arihant

Business hazards need to be banished to lure investment

Traders, economists blame gas, power shortages, law and order slide for glum scene

Sunday August 23 2009 00:56:56 AM BDT

Economists and businessmen said yesterday that disruptive gas and power supplies, lack of logistic and infrastructure supports as well as extortion are mainly discouraging the private sector from investing in the country.(The Independent)

Talking to The Independent, economists Kazi Kholiquzzaman and Abu Ahmed and businessman Mir Nasir echoing the same views observed that if the entrepreneurs are not assured of adequate gas and power supplies, logistic and infrastructure support and improved law and order, they would not feel encouraged to invest in the private sector.

At the moment, Petrobangla supplies 1,850 mmcfd to 1900 mmcfd of gas against a demand of more than 2,000 mmcfd to 2,100 mmcfd. On the other hand, Power Development Board (PDB) can supply 3,700 megawatt electricity to 4,200 megawatt against the present official demand of 5,000 megawatt electricity. However, the unofficial demand reaches 5,500 megawatt to 6,000 megawatt at peak hours. As a result, the country's industrial sectors have long been facing serious setbacks.

However, Petrobangla sources claimed that the demand hits 2,000 mmcfd to 2,100 mmcfd for only a few hours a day only. On average, the daily demand hovers around 1,650 mmcfd, they added.

On the other hand, PDB officials said due to shortage of gas many gas-fired power plants remain inoperative. If a smooth supply of gas can be ensured to PDB's power plants, some 500 megawatt to 550 megawatt power can be generated.

Businessman Mir Nasir said the two major energy sources gas and power are urgently needed to expand trade and business.

"But we are not getting gas and power as per our required demand. How and in what way will we expand our business? As we are failing to ensure gas and electricity supplies to our industries, their output has been hampered seriously. And at one stage, many industries and factories have failed to run their operation," said the former president of Federation of Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI).

Apart from these, the businessmen are not being encouraged to invest due to deterioration of law and order, he observed.

"The government will have to ensure law and order to run our business. Recently, the garments sector is again becoming restive. If unrest is created in the garments sector again, it would not possible for the industry owners to continue their business," he pointed out.

He also said adequate infrastructure facilities and an investment-friendly environment will have to be ensured.

"We don't have sufficient infrastructure and logistic support from the government side," Mir Nasir said.

Replying to a query about expansion of his own business, the entrepreneur said he suspended expanding his business due to the reasons mentioned.

"Not only me, but many other entrepreneurs too have refrained from expanding their business. If the government doesn't create an investment-friendly environment, the entrepreneurs will not come up with investments," the businessman said.

Talking to this reporter, Professor Abu Ahmed said assurance of utilities such as gas and electricity is a prerequisite for any kind of investment. Unfortunately, the country is facing severe handicaps in providing these services, he added.

"How the businessmen will conduct business if the government does not supply them required volumes of gas and power. On the other hand, the businessmen are also not getting logistic support from the government. If this situation continues, it would not be possible for expansion of industry and investment in the country," he observed.

The economist also observed that rampant extortion has also been frustrating the businessmen. "This should be stopped," he added.

Replying to a query, Abu Ahmed said although the banks have been facing excess liquidity, businessmen are not showing their interest in borrowing loan from the financial institutions in order to expand business thanks to a lack of confidence.

"Our entrepreneurs have been losing their confidence in the authorities as they have yet to create a congenial environment for doing business in the country," the economist added.

Kazi Kholiquzzaman said the businessmen are facing many problems including capital and environment.

"The government will have to ensure supply of adequate power and gas, build up confidence and create suitable environment for doing business," he added.

He said when the banks are experiencing excess liquidity, businessmen are not feeling interested to borrow money from the banks as they have yet to see an environment conducive to running their business.

"The government will have to take initiatives in a bid to encourage businessmen in the country," Kazi Kholiquzzaman added.


----------



## Narkun

*Bangladesh exports to India to reach $1 bln by 2011*



> DHAKA (Reuters) - Bangladesh's exports to India will reach at least $1 billion by the end of 2011 as customers in that India now find several of its neighbour's products attractive, a business leader said on Sunday.
> 
> "Our main focus will be the consumers of north-eastern states of India who preferred Bangladesh products including food items, textiles, melamine products and toiletries" said Abdul Matlub Ahmad, President of India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry.
> 
> "At the moment negotiations are continuing with India to raise export quotas of ready-made garments to 20 million pieces from 8 million now," Ahmad told Reuters in an interview.
> 
> Ahmed is also chairman of Nitol-Niloy Group of Industries, a conglomerate.
> 
> Bangladeshi manufacturers started to export bricks to India from last week, a new item on the export list.
> 
> Initially Bangladesh will export 400 million bricks worth $40 million to Tripura.
> 
> Ready-made garments are the principal export of Bangladesh, which accounts more than 80 percent of the total export earnings of the country.
> 
> Bangladesh's exports grew 10.3 percent to $15.56 billion in the 2008/09 fiscal year that ended in June, the lowest growth in six years, data showed, reflecting falling demand as a result of the global economic slump.
> 
> Ahmad said exports of Bangladeshi products such as processed foods, cement, plastics, sheet glass, dry fish, furniture and stone chips will grow 10-fold in the next two years.
> 
> He said that new Bangladeshi products such as melamine and scrap steels were also finding their way into the north-eastern provinces of India.
> 
> "Brick export to India opened up a new but strong potential window for Bangladeshi manufacturers and that will enormously help reduce our trade gap with India," Ahmad said.
> 
> This will however hit the local real estate sector as prices of bricks had already more than doubled in the past two years, traders said.
> 
> Also, the export to India will encourage business people to set up brick manufacturing fields close to the Indian border to make quick cash and would likely pollute the climate through harmful emissions, environmental groups say.
> 
> Most brick fields in the country do not have emission control systems.
> 
> Bangladesh imports goods -- mainly vehicles, chemicals, food items, fabrics, cotton and machineries -- worth more than $3 billion from India, India buys about $400 million worth of goods from Bangladesh, they said.


----------



## eastwatch

GOVT SETS $17.6 billion EXPORT TARGET FOR 2009 - 2010
Monira Begum Munni

The government has set an ambitious $17.6 billion export target for the current fiscal year despite objection by a major export grouping and warnings by multilateral agencies that the shipment would be hit by global downturn.

The government's Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) has set the target, which sees a robust 13 per cent or more than two billion dollars increase in shipment from the exports of $15.56 billion in the 2008-9 fiscal year.

The target was fixed at a meeting of the EPB where knitwear and woven garments exporters, who account for some 80 per cent of the country's shipment, agreed to the government's upbeat projection, the Bureau said.

"Our garment exports have done well in the outgoing fiscal year due to a very competitive price. We think apparel exports would grow at about the same pace this fiscal," EPB vice-chairman Shahab Ullah said.

"For the current fiscal we set 13 per cent growth target banking on the continuous good performance by the ready-made garment sector. I don't think the global recession would have a major impact on apparel exports," he said. 

Exports of garment items which include T-shirts, jeans pants, pullover, shirts and sweater grew more than 16 percent in the year concluded on June 30, 2009. 

For the current fiscal year, all 21 major export products barring petroleum products have been projected to grow, including the top item knitwear at 13.50, woven garments 13 per cent, leather 30 per cent, medicines 15 per cent and agro-processed food a whopping 76.66 per cent.

Export of frozen food is expected to grow a modest three per cent due to a gloomy international outlook. Shrimp exports recorded the worst fall in a decade in the last fiscal year and the exporters have said they don't see any dramatic reversal of fortune. 

In addition, a self-imposed ban on export of fresh water prawn till November due to the presence of harmful antibiotic and a massive destruction of thousands of farms during the Cyclone Aila have also hit production, Bangladesh Frozen Food Exporters Association said.

According to the EPB, export of footwear in the ongoing fiscal year would cross $200 million and bicycle $ 100 million for the first time in the country's history.

Outlook for traditional primary products such as jute, jute goods tobacco, tea and agricultural products, however, has been kept modest because of the falling demand in the international market. 

The upbeat forecast has been made despite the country's largest export grouping has openly questioned the wisdom behind such a rosy projection.

Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA) president Fazlul Hoque said the association has written a letter to the EPB, expressing disagreement to the projected export income.

"We don't think we'll achieve this target. The EPB has imposed it on the exporters. There is no rationale behind such an ambitious target," Hoque, whose grouping make up more than 50 per cent of the country's exports, told the FE.

The BKMEA president said exports of knitwear posted 17 per cent growth in the last fiscal year, due to a massive 50 per cent expansion in shipment in the first three months. 

"The rest of the year our growth was less than seven per cent," he said.

"Global recession is not over yet. There has hardly been any increase in orders. So we don't think knitwear exporters would achieve 13.5 per cent growth that the EPB has projected," he said.

Multilateral agencies such as the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank have also made less-than-optimistic projection to the country's export growth, as they expect Bangladesh to be hit by the second round of the global recession. 

The country's exports last year grew 10.31 per cent to a record $15.56 billion, with only five out of 21 major items registering positive growth. 

The growth was more than 42 percent in the first quarter but it slowed down in the next eight months.


----------



## TopCat

I thnk Bangladesh's export will surpass Pakistan within this or next year.


----------



## eastwatch

Two foreign firms to explore gas in three offshore blocks

TWO FOREIGN FIRMS TO EXPLORE GAS IN THREE OFFSHORE BLOCKS
M Azizur Rahman

The government Monday approved 'conditionally' the awarding of three offshore blocks to two foreign companies -- US ConocoPhillips and Irish Tullow - for oil and gas exploration in the untapped areas of the Bay of Bengal.

The cabinet committee on economic affairs stamped its seal of approval to lease out two deep-water offshore gas blocks - DS-08-10 and DS-08-11 to ConocoPhillips and one shallow water block SS-08-05 to Tullow.

Both the companies have pledged to invest a total of US$160.50 million in their bids for hydrocarbon explorations in the three approved offshore blocks.

"We have approved three bids of the foreign companies and asked the energy ministry to hold discussion with the companies relating to signing of the production sharing contracts (PSCs)," the chief of the cabinet committee Finance Minister AMA Muhith told newsmen after the meeting.

But both the companies must avoid exploring the sea areas that became disputed due to overlapping with blocks of the neighbouring countries, he said pointing to the condition imposed by the cabinet committee.

"We are, however, hopeful of settling the dispute over maritime boundary delimitation with neighbouring India and Myanmar through negotiations," said Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni.

The results of the exploration by the foreign companies might come within four years for the shallow water block and five years for the deep-water blocks, said energy secretary Mohammad Mohsin.

Responding to a question the energy secretary said the government was not in favour of awarding more than two blocks to a single company.

The state-run energy company Petrobangla had primarily selected the US oil company ConocoPhillips and Irish firm Tullow for a total of nine offshore blocks under the country's latest offshore bidding launched in February 2008.

The ConocoPhillips was selected by Petrobangla for DS-08-10; DS-08-11; DS-08-12; DS-08-15; DS-08-16; DS-08-17; DS-08-20 and DS-08-21 blocks.

Tullow Bangladesh was selected for SS-08-05.

The Petrobangla made the selections after evaluating offers from companies including China's CNOOC, Australia's Santos and the Korean National Oil Corporation.

ConocoPhillips was selected for eight blocks and Tullow for one.

The energy ministry recently recommended leasing out only three offshore blocks in total and sent its proposal to the cabinet committee on economic affairs for approval.

The offshore bidding round was launched by the army-backed caretaker government in the wake of the country's depleting gas reserves.

But the decision on awarding the gas blocks was left to the elected government.

While inviting bids by the previous caretaker government in February 2008 it had pledged to sign the contracts by October 2008.

In its bids the ConocoPhillips pledged to invest $110.66 million and offered a bank guarantee of the same amount for the two approved blocks, while Tullow committed to invest $49.85 million and offered a bank guarantee of $33.9 million.

As of now, Cairn Energy-operated Sangu gas field is the country's lone operational offshore gas field.

International oil companies have been awarded only 12 hydrocarbon blocks -- both onshore and offshore -- since gas exploration began in the country in late 1960s. 

But they now hold only six blocks having given up the rest.

The leasing of the Bangladesh's onshore hydrocarbon blocks to international oil companies is now halted following a court order. 

But the country urgently needs new energy sources, and unless new gas fields are discovered, the supply of gas will start diminishing from 2011.

The government forecast that the country's current gas reserves will run out by 2014-2015 at the present consumption rate.

At present, proven gas reserves are 7.3 Tcf, while the probable reserves are 5.5 Tcf. 

The country's economy has been growing at an average of 6 per cent since 2003-2004, the highest rate of growth since independence in 1971.

Expanded industrial activities have raised the demand for energy and there is now a daily shortage of 250 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd).

This has forced Petrobangla to suspend gas supplies to new industries.

The government has suspended new gas connections to bulk consumers and decided to continue it until the overall gas out put reached 22,00 mmcfd.

Operation of three state-owned gas-guzzling fertiliser factories are now suspended to divert gas to other industries and power plants. 

Separately, a number of power plants with a total generation capacity of around 600 megawatts (mw) are currently not operating due to gas crisis.

Currently the country produces around 1950 mmcfd of gas against the demand for over 2200 mmcfd.


----------



## Patriot

I am not sure iajidini but with power crisis in Pakistan it might become a reality.Thanks god GOP is now paying attention to power crisis and hopefully it'll be fixed in 3-4 years and then economy will be back on track .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Patriot said:


> I am not sure iajidini but with power crisis in Pakistan it might become a reality.Thanks god GOP is now paying attention to power crisis and hopefully it'll be fixed in 3-4 years and then economy will be back on track .


When the BD export last year increased by more than 10&#37; and stood at $15.56 billion, the Pakistani export suffered a 5% decrease and stood at about $17.7 billion. So, if this trend continues, then it is possible that BD exports will surpass the Pakistani exports sometime in the future.

I sometimes wonder why should there be any power crisis in Pakistan when the installed capacity in that country is more than 23,000 MW. In comparison, the installed capacity in BD is about 4,500 MW and the actual production is somewhere between 3,500 to 4,000 MW only. However, many of the factories have their own generators. I just do not know the q'ty of power produced in this way.

BD is going to add another 3,000 MW within the next couple of years. The new power plants will be based on coal and imported diesel etc. It seems the GDP/power ratio in BD is much higher than Pakistan at present. Whatever it may be, an industrial revolution will require BD to produce at least 20,000 MW of electricity in the short term.


----------



## eastwatch

Plastic sector eyes global market
BD PLASTIC SECTOR EYES GLOBAL MARKET
Kazi Azizul Islam

The plastic sector, which is on the 12th position in the country's export earners' list with an annual earning of Tk 12 billion (1,200 crore) or about $173.9 million, is going to get a boost as two global superstores are eyeing Bangladesh market for importing plastic products.

Paris-based Carrefour, world's second largest supermarket chain after Wal-Mart, has started negotiations with one of Bangladesh's top plastic goods manufacturers to source plastic house wares.

This particular manufacturer, the licensee of the A&E, world's number one US brand for apparel hangers, also serves the local export-oriented garment manufacturers.

Stockholm-based IKEA, the global home furnishing leader, has, meanwhile, showed its intention to source house wares of easily shipable plastic goods from a number of Bangladeshi manufacturers.

After developing their base, some Bangladeshi companies have started manufacturing plastic furniture and plastic accessories for domestic market. Some consignments of such products have already been exported.

Eyeing the growing local market, some domestic plastic goods manufacturers have also recently started production of house wares including baskets, buckets and treys.

"Export of plastic goods, worth several billion dollars, is possible if the government supports the industry," said Bangladesh Plastic Goods Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BPGMEA) president, Jashim Uddin.

China's earning from the export of plastics goods, including toys and house wares, is not much less than her export earnings from textiles or garments sectors, he noted while pointing out that the Chinese manufacturers have lost their competitive edge in many ways in recent times, creating a large scope for Bangladesh to grab a significant share in global plastic goods market.

Many global superstore chains, including Wal-Mart and TESCO, import apparels from Bangladesh and they may also be interested in importing plastic goods from the country if dependable capacity on sourcing is developed here, say business sources.

The BPGMEA submitted earlier a detailed proposal to the commerce ministry to take some policy measures for promoting exports of products of their members on a sustained basis. The suggestions include allowing duty-free import of raw materials for plastic industry, establishing plastic testing laboratory, accelerating the implementation of proposed plastic industry estate and easing duty draw back procedures for small exporters. These merit priority attention of the authorities concerned.


----------



## Patriot

eastwatch said:


> When the BD export last year increased by more than 10% and stood at $15.56 billion, the Pakistani export suffered a 5% decrease and stood at about $17.7 billion. So, if this trend continues, then it is possible that BD exports will surpass the Pakistani exports sometime in the future.
> 
> I sometimes wonder why should there be any power crisis in Pakistan when the installed capacity in that country is more than 23,000 MW. In comparison, the installed capacity in BD is about 4,500 MW and the actual production is somewhere between 3,500 to 4,000 MW only. However, many of the factories have their own generators. I just do not know the q'ty of power produced in this way.
> 
> BD is going to add another 3,000 MW within the next couple of years. The new power plants will be based on coal and imported diesel etc. It seems the GDP/power ratio in BD is much higher than Pakistan at present. Whatever it may be, an industrial revolution will require BD to produce at least 20,000 MW of electricity in the short term.


Well, there is shortfall of 3000-4000 MW in Pakistan.In fact there is so much eletricity usage in Pakistan.I would imagine even the millitary itself is using at least 3500-4000 MW.The decline in exports can be directly atributed to Load Shedding.There is at least 6-7 hours load shedding daily all over Pakistan...But if the new Dam Project is sucessful then we will have more then enough electircity for decades.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> When the BD export last year increased by more than 10% and stood at $15.56 billion, the Pakistani export suffered a 5% decrease and stood at about $17.7 billion. So, if this trend continues, then it is possible that BD exports will surpass the Pakistani exports sometime in the future.
> 
> I sometimes wonder why should there be any power crisis in Pakistan when the installed capacity in that country is more than 23,000 MW. In comparison, the installed capacity in BD is about 4,500 MW and the actual production is somewhere between 3,500 to 4,000 MW only. However, many of the factories have their own generators. I just do not know the q'ty of power produced in this way.
> 
> BD is going to add another 3,000 MW within the next couple of years. The new power plants will be based on coal and imported diesel etc. It seems the GDP/power ratio in BD is much higher than Pakistan at present. Whatever it may be, an industrial revolution will require BD to produce at least 20,000 MW of electricity in the short term.



Most industries dont use transmissin line electricity. The got their own. But they suffered due to shortfall of Gas.


----------



## eastwatch

CHINA OFFERS $1b FOR 5 PROJECTS
But favours hard loans; wants to pick bidders for their projects; unhappy with slow project implementation 
Rejaul Karim Byron

China at a state-level meeting has primarily expressed its interest to finance five projects involving more than $1 billion as Bangladesh sought $5.14 billion assistance for 28 projects.

China also offers its assistance in a mix of buyer's credit and concessional loans, which have hard terms, against Bangladesh's request for soft loans. 

Since 1975, China has given Bangladesh $1.5 billion finance, of which $978 million had been hard type loans.

The country also said in future Bangladesh should submit feasibility study reports to it for all its proposed projects, and then China would have its own feasibility study before deciding which schemes to finance.

China also expressed its unhappiness about Bangladesh's poor project implementation under Chinese fund.

The Chinese side also said the contractors for the projects to be assisted by China have to be selected from China which is an internationally accepted process.

China conveyed these suggestions earlier this month following a meeting of the Bangladesh-China Joint Economic Commission (JEC) held in Beijing on July 28.

Economic Relations Division (ERD) Secretary Mosharraf Hossain Bhuiyan headed a nine-member Bangladesh team at the meeting, while Vice-minister Chen Jian led a nine-member Chinese delegation. The last JEC meeting was held in Dhaka in May 2005.

Bangladesh team sources say China primarily expressed its interest in the projects of Seventh Bangladesh-China Friendship Bridge on the Arial Khan river in Kazirtek, Madaripur, Bangladesh-China Friendship Exhibition Centre, Shahjalal Fertiliser Factory, digital telecommunications networks at the metropolises and Pagla-Keraniganj Water Treatment Plant.

Mosharraf Hossain Bhuiyan told The Daily Star the JEC meeting has been successful, but its final success would depend on active implementation of the meeting decisions.

He said ERD in this regard has already started discussions with the ministries concerned.

Mosharraf added, "We requested the Chinese government to give soft loans instead of suppliers of buyers credit. If soft loan is available, approval and implementation of the project become easy. The approval process of suppliers or buyers credit is very complex."

The ERD secretary quoting the Chinese vice-minister said, "The Chinese government requested the Bangladesh side to prioritise the projects and inform them." 

"However, the Chinese minister said the projects which were already being discussed may be considered on priority basis," he added.

The Chinese state bank the Export Import Bank of China last week also relayed the terms and conditions to Bangladesh.

Both sides signed an Agreed Minutes on Bangladesh's proposal on the projects and other issues.

Sources say the Chinese side agreed to conduct a feasibility study on the construction of Kazirtek Bridge which was confirmed by the signing of a Letter of Exchange on July 28. 

The Chinese side would send an investigation team to Bangladesh for the project.

On the Bangladesh-China Friendship Exhibition Centre, the Bangladesh delegation accepted that due to the strict restriction on height, the net height for nearly 50 percent of the indoor space will be lower than 12 metres. The Chinese side also agreed to make a new design of the project.

The Import and Export Bank of China will send an expert team to re-evaluate Shahjalal Fertiliser Plant and report review conclusion to the Ministry of Commerce of China.

In September 2006 the Import and Export Bank of China and the Ministry of Finance of Bangladesh signed a general loan agreement on a preferential buyer's credit worth $211 million as part of preferential buyer's credit worth $400 million provided by the Chinese side and the agreement expired in August 2008.

The Bangladesh side proposed to provide the proposed loan to the "Introduction of 3G and Expansion of 2.5G Network" project instead of "Installation of Digital Telephone Exchanges in Metropolitan cities and Important District Headquarters and Upazila Growth Centres" and to provide soft loan for the project. 

The Chinese side noticed the request of the Bangladesh side.

Sources say at the JEC meeting the Chinese side expressed dissatisfaction saying in the past changes have been made several times in selecting project and implementation in Bangladesh. Indonesia, on the other hand, started project implementation at the same time and completed implementation of all China-aided projects, but Bangladesh could make almost no progress.

The sources say at the meeting they also said Chinese grant would not meet Bangladesh's emergency needs. In this regard the Chinese government has its own limitations. In case of getting assistance of big amount Bangladesh would have to take loans from the Chinese banks.

They also told the meeting the feasibility study of the project for which Bangladesh sought assistance should first be done by Bangladesh. If the result of the study is positive then Chinese authorities may conduct their study.

They also said what kind of grant China would give to commercial projects depends mostly on the profitability of the projects.

The deficit against Bangladesh is the highest in China-Bangladesh trade. China has already given Bangladesh duty free market access for 84 commodities, but in reality there is no demand for these items in the Chinese market.

For this, at the JEC meeting Bangladesh sought duty free access for another 34 commodities in the Chinese market. China has not given any specific assurance in this regard but said it would consider the matter.

China has offered incentives like free booth to participating exhibitors from Bangladesh in the South Asian Countries Commodity Fair in Kunming by the end of this year.

The ERD high officials say they would write a fresh letter to the Chinese government requesting to inform how much assistance Chinese government is willing to give for the 28 projects and what are the terms and conditions.

After knowing how much assistance would be available the Bangladesh government would try to collect the gap in required fund from other sources.

Bangladesh was seeking Chinese assistance in introducing 3G telecom network and expansion of 2.5G network at an estimated cost of $211 million, construction of the second Padma bridge at an estimated cost of $579.21 million, Pagla/Keraniganj Water Treatment Plant at a cost of $267 million, North Dhaka (East) Sewerage Treatment Plant and associated sewerage system at a cost of $121 million and the second Meghna bridge on Dhaka-Chittagong Highway at an estimated cost of $125.36 million.

Dhaka will formally request Beijing to provide $1.4 billion to implement the Ganges Barrage Project and $88.12 million for restoration of the flow of the Buriganga river and for a project for prevention of river pollution, says the list of projects to be discussed at the talks.

Earlier, Bangladesh requested China to provide $560 million for implementing the North-West Fertiliser Company Limited project. 

China however proposed a mixed credit scheme for the project, to which Bangladesh responded by urging China in June this year to provide the assistance for Shahjalal Fertiliser Company in Fenchuganj instead.

At the talks in Beijing, once again Bangladesh will request for a financial assistance of $600 million for the much-awaited Rooppur Nuclear Power Project. In February 2007, ERD sought the assistance from China, but a response is yet to come. 

The national ICT infrastructure network for the Bangladesh government phase-2 at an estimated cost of $130 million, construction of a single line metre gauge railway track from Dohazari to Cox's Bazar through Ramu, and from Ramu to Gundum at an estimated cost of $210 million, a railway bridge with provision of dual gauge double track over the Jamuna river at an estimated cost of $172 million, Karnaphuli tunnel at an estimated cost of $289 million, and construction of Barapukuria 125 megawatt coal-fired thermal power station at a cost of 47.4 million are the other projects expected to be discussed.


----------



## eastwatch

Sorry! Double postimg.


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> I think, you are aware that the BD Banks are holding Tk.20,000 crore without being able to lend. Now, if AL govt discourages investment in industries, then the money will remain idle. It will cause great impact on the entire monetary system. Bank interest rate will fall, capital will fly away to another market where there is better benefit, value of Taka will fall immediately, remittances will be down.
> 
> There could be many other bad effects, such as a few thousand crores of Taka goes to the domestic commodity market. This will encourage stockpiling the commodities in warehouses. This will cause then a big price inflation. So, now in order to keep the status quo, the govt has to find ways so that the idle money is invested and jobs are created.
> 
> Sorry for the long talk, I am not expert at anything. So, there might be many mistakes in my assessment.


Observing AWAMY mindset of keeping money idle in bank for sometime while economy needed urgent (Infect as quick as Chinese) but dynamic stimulus, I became suspicious and my mind was telling me that RAWAMY LEAGUERS were up to their grand tricks again (Like emptying country through 'Crashing stock market' in 96 or selling every 'nut & Bolt' of Pakistani's left industries to Marwari from 72-75). It didn't take too long for them to get creative and come up with around $6 Billion energy uplifting scheme. Didnt it sound as sensational as buying MIg-29s and ULSHAN Frigate, in which they stole hundreds of crores? Time was ripe for them to steal thousands of crores by now. And why do they have to be fearful when 'Media, academics and military' are in their hands (Special Coverage: | AlterNet)


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Observing AWAMY mindset of keeping money idle in bank for sometime while economy needed urgent (Infect as quick as Chinese) but dynamic stimulus, I became suspicious and my mind was telling me that RAWAMY LEAGUERS were up to their grand tricks again (Like emptying country through 'Crashing stock market' in 96 or selling every 'nut & Bolt' of Pakistani's left industries to Marwari from 72-75). It didn't take too long for them to get creative and come up with around $6 Billion energy uplifting scheme. Didnt it sound as sensational as buying MIg-29s and ULSHAN Frigate, in which they stole hundreds of crores? Time was ripe for them to steal thousands of crores by now. And why do they have to be fearful when 'Media, academics and military' are in their hands (Special Coverage: | AlterNet)



You contradict yourself in every other post. In one post you want no spending, in another post you want spending then no military again come back to having military etc. etc.
If AL goes for anything good or bad, you will come up with excuses to deny that. Just pathetic.


----------



## eastwatch

There is an old proverb, "Aap Bhala To Jagat Bhala." It is easy to find many million faults in any govt of the world. Some are real, but then some are pure imagination and some are just gossip. I have found the PDF not to be a gossip forum like another forum run by an 18 year old Bangali kid. 

Everyone in that forum competes with each other to spread gossips so as it becomes a kind of GEEBAT. It is against the spirit of Islam to say GEEBAT at every opportunity. PDF members should not degrade this forum and their respective countries by spreading unnecessary gossips.


----------



## TopCat

Country's BoP situation 'healthy' in last fiscal despite meltdown 
Siddique Islam 

The country's overall balance of payments (BoP) situation continued to maintain a healthy trend in the last fiscal in spite of the global meltdown, officials said Thursday. 

The current account balance also recorded a surplus in the fiscal 2008-09 (FY09), thanks to robust growth of inward remittances, they added. 

"We expect that the existing trend of current account balance along with the overall balance of payments will continue more or less in the first half of the current fiscal," Director General of the Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS) Mustafa K Mujeri told the FE. 

He also said the country's overall import may pick up in the second half of the fiscal 2009-10 due to increasing trend of prices of major commodities in the international markets. 

For the first time, the country's overall trade deficit fell by $24 million to $4.708 billion in FY09 from $4.731 billion of the previous fiscal, mainly due to the decreased prices of major importable commodities including fuel oil and food in the global market. 

"The country's overall trade deficit reduced slightly in FY09 mainly due to easing of import pressure on the economy," Mujeri, also former chief economist of the central bank, said, adding that export earnings, which were good, contributed to minimise the trade gap. 

In FY09, export earnings stood at $15.583 billion against the import payments of $20.291 billion, the BB's data showed. 

The current account balance recorded a surplus of US$2.536 billion in the FY 09 against the surplus of $680 million of the previous fiscal due to larger current transfers of $10.226 billion, according to the central bank statistics, released Thursday. 

"Higher flow of inward remittances along with lower trade deficit has contributed to achieve a huge surplus position of the current account balance in FY09," he added. 

Bangladesh received remittances worth $9.689 billion during the last fiscal against $7.915 billion in the 2007-08 fiscal. The amount is 22.41 per cent higher than that of the previous fiscal.

The country's overall balance showed a surplus of $2.058 billion during the last fiscal against the surplus of $331million in the previous fiscal, mainly due to surplus in current account balance of $2.536 million, the central bank said. 

"The large surplus in balance of payments will help minimise the country's risks, which is considered by the foreign investors," a BB senior official told the FE. 

The healthy position in the balance of payment also helps to maintain a stable exchange rate of the local currency against the US dollar in the foreign exchange market, the central bank officials said.

"The surplus balance of payments, if the present trend continues, will also act as a back-up support for the overall economy," another BB official said. 

However, the flow of net foreign direct investment (FDI) rose to $941 million in the last fiscal from $905 million of the previous fiscal, the BB officials confirmed. 

On the other hand, the flow of portfolio investment recorded a deficit of $159 million in FY09 against $134 million one year back due to the ongoing global financial crisis, they added.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Chinese firm to invest $ 25.52m Comilla EPZ*BSS, Dhaka 

Bangladesh Textile & Fiber Industry Limited, a Chinese company, will set up a fiber and non-woven fabric manufacturing industry in Comilla Export Processing Zone.
This 100 percent foreign owned company will invest US$ 25.52 million in setting up their unit and produce different types of fiber and non-woven fabric. 
The company will also create employment opportunity for 895 Bangladeshi workers including 21 foreign nationals.
An agreement to this effect was signed between Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (BEPZA) and Bangladesh Textile & Fiber Industry Limited on BEPZA Complex, Dhaka on THursday.
M Mahbub Ul Alam, Member (Engineering) of BEPZA and Zhang Fang, chairman of Bangladesh Textile & Fiber Industry Limited signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organization.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
leading news


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> You contradict yourself in every other post. In one post you want no spending, in another post you want spending then no military again come back to having military etc. etc.
> If AL goes for anything good or bad, you will come up with excuses to deny that. Just pathetic.


You simply can't stop being a hookworm, can you? By observing your childish ego and quality of posts, I've been avoiding to response you but you seem like to come over my head again and again. 

In the above post, I've clearly stated that BD needed fast but dynamic stimulus. Do you understand that spending $6 Billion in one area out of $8.00 Billion reserve (Life line) doesn't fall in *dynamism*? It only makes people suspicious, especially when they see rulers _discreteness_ or _continuity_ in spending without logic and rational. And it doesn't get any worse when fascist robbers like RAWAMY leaguers are in power. So, learn how to keep things in perspective before accusing me for contradicting myself.


----------



## eastwatch

M_Saint said:


> You simply can't stop being a hookworm, can you? By observing your childish ego and quality of posts, I've been avoiding to response you but you seem like to come over my head again and again.
> 
> In the above post, I've clearly stated that BD needed fast but dynamic stimulus. Do you understand that spending $6 Billion in one area out of $8.00 Billion reserve (Life line) doesn't fall in *dynamism*? It only makes people suspicious, especially when they see ruler&#8217;s _discreteness_ or _continuity_ in spending without logic and rational. And it doesn't get any worse when fascist robbers like RAWAMY leaguers are in power. So, learn how to keep things in perspective before accusing me for contradicting myself.


I think, you have completely misunderstood how the allocations for any sector are made. It is not true that the govt will use $6billion from our foreign exchange reserves of $8 billion to develop the power sector.

Whatever may be the budget for power sector, it is not to be spent in one year, but in several years. The allocation money comes from the yearly budget and not from the reserve. For the immediate few years, the govt allotment for this sector is Tk41,000 crore. How it is possible to build factories without spending money? 

Even the govt (2001-2006) had to spend Tk13,500 crore just to erect KHAMBAs, although not a single MW of electricity was added to the national grid. You see, BD is such a country where even power-less KHAMBAs also eat up many thousand crores of Takas. It may also be that the KHAMBAs erected by KOKKO have eaten up all the electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Govt floats tender for 17 fast-track diesel, furnace oil power plants next week

Govt floats tender for 17 fast-track diesel, furnace oil power plants next week
M Azizur Rahman

The government will invite bids next week for installation of 17 diesel and furnace oil-run plants to generate 1330 megawatts of electricity on a fast-track basis aimed at easeing power crunch, officials said. 

"We have finalised tender documents. We are going to invite bids by September 10 next," chairman of the state-owned Power Development Board (PDB) ASM Alamgir Kabir told the FE Saturday.

He said the PDB officials are on a 'war-footing' to end the days of load-shedding and working hard to meet the tender flotation deadline set by the power ministry.

The fast-track liquid fuel-based power generation move comes as natural gas, the country's long-used electricity generating fuel, is drying up fast with coal not an option for short term solution.

The 17 diesel and furnace oil run plants are part of the government's massive plan to kill off power shortfall within the next five years by investing around Tk 410 billion.

Private sector entrepreneurs, both local and foreigners, would be invited to install the projects within the next two years. They have to sell their entire production to the PDB. 

The power ministry has already interacted with the prospective private entrepreneurs with local companies Summit Power, Beximco Group, Hosaf Group and GBB and a number of foreign entrepreneurs responding enthusiastically.

Of the planned 17 power plants, eight would be set up on rental basis, while the remaining nine plants would be public-sector projects.

The rental plants having the generation capacity of 530 mw would be installed by the private enetrepreneurs on build-own-operate (BOO) basis.

"We expect that the diesel-fired power plants would start generating electricity within four months after we award contracts to bid winners," said the PDB chairman.

The PDB has fixed November 30 as the deadline to award contracts for rental plants and December 31 for public projects.

Kabir said the PDB has already acquired land for setting up the proposed power plants.

The rental plants to be set up on emergency basis are Bheramara 100mw, Noapara 100mw, Katakhali 50mw, Thakurgaon 50mw, Syedpur 50 mw, Sarishabari 30mw, Barisal 50mwand Madanganj 100mw.

While the public sector power plants are Katakhali 100mw, Ghorasal 200mw, Bera 50mw, Gopalganj 100mw, Faridpur 50mw, Nawgaon 50mw, Dohazari 100mw, Baghabari 50mwand Khulna 100mw.

The country has long been experiencing severe power outages under pressure from its burgeoning economy, which has been growing at an annual rate of around six percent over the last five years.

The power shortfall is especially acute in the hot summer months of April to October.

Years of under-investment mean that the state-owned power plants have generated only around 3.500 megawatts of electricity a day against the peak hour demand for over 5,500 megawatts and the demand is growing by 500 megawatts a year due to rapid industrialisation.

The World Bank and the Asian Development Bank say the acute power shortfall has been a big drag on the country's bid to attain double-digit growth.

The Awami League government has pledged to increase electricity generation to 5,000 mw by 2011 and to 7,000 mw by 2013.


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> There is an old proverb, "Aap Bhala To Jagat Bhala." It is easy to find many million faults in any govt of the world. Some are real, but then some are pure imagination and some are just gossip. I have found the PDF not to be a gossip forum like another forum run by an 18 year old Bangali kid.
> 
> Everyone in that forum competes with each other to spread gossips so as it becomes a kind of GEEBAT. It is against the spirit of Islam to say GEEBAT at every opportunity. PDF members should not degrade this forum and their respective countries by spreading unnecessary gossips.


Well said but the comparison here is not Aap with Tuom. It's rather meeting evil forces with proportionate ones, which are completely legal in any jurisdiction. Today, I hear Mr. Bahauddin paper's urging other not to carry on any more blame game. Well, Eastwatch you should preach Mr. Bahauddin, Matiur and Mahfuzur 'Aap Bhala to Dunia Bhala', not me. I've declared war against those traitors, Mo fos that have ruined my beloved motherland simply because of being brought to my conscience. As long as it is cheri-stole, fight will go on. 



eastwatch said:


> I think, you have completely misunderstood how the allocations for any sector are made. It is not true that the govt will use $6billion from our foreign exchange reserves of $8 billion to develop the power sector.
> 
> Whatever may be the budget for power sector, it is not to be spent in one year, but in several years. The allocation money comes from the yearly budget and not from the reserve. For the immediate few years, the govt allotment for this sector is Tk41,000 crore. How it is possible to build factories without spending money?
> 
> Even the govt (2001-2006) had to spend Tk13,500 crore just to erect KHAMBAs, although not a single MW of electricity was added to the national grid. You see, BD is such a country where even power-less KHAMBAs also eat up many thousand crores of Takas. It may also be that the KHAMBAs erected by KOKKO have eaten up all the electricity.



OK, I stand corrected and thank you for rectifying me but even if $6B is spread over 5 years of supposed AWAMY rule, still it comes out $1.20 Billion a year, which is an astronomical figure and by far it would exceed BNP's TK13,000 (around) and bastard MUA's imaginary TK 20,000 CRORE. It seems like criminal RAWAMY leaguers figured out that after paying around TK10,000 crore as salary and remuneration, they wouldn't have anything left over but to erect some more KHAMBAS by JOY and his Malu cronies thus they needed over TK 40,000 CRORE to show some works. Good mathematical homework, indeed. BTW, BNP led GOB erected only some KHAMBAS and didn't add any extra megawatt was another blatant lie of yours, MUAs, RAWAMY bastards, Shuhil mo fos etc though. Electricity wasn't eaten up by KOKO's KHAMBAs but RWAMY employees that went hibernation for first three years and woke up from the fourth year as their planned scheme.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> I think, you have completely misunderstood how the allocations for any sector are made. It is not true that the govt will use $6billion from our foreign exchange reserves of $8 billion to develop the power sector.
> 
> Whatever may be the budget for power sector, it is not to be spent in one year, but in several years. The allocation money comes from the yearly budget and not from the reserve. For the immediate few years, the govt allotment for this sector is Tk41,000 crore. How it is possible to build factories without spending money?
> 
> Even the govt (2001-2006) had to spend Tk13,500 crore just to erect KHAMBAs, although not a single MW of electricity was added to the national grid. You see, BD is such a country where even power-less KHAMBAs also eat up many thousand crores of Takas. It may also be that the KHAMBAs erected by KOKKO have eaten up all the electricity.




Do you know how suppliers credit works? Before making comments I suggest you reasearch on it and find out how that can exhaust currency reserve. That's what previous Awami govt did and are trying to do this time around.

As for Khamba fiction, show us the proof of how much money was spent in it and who was involved. Otherwise you stand as another awami propaganda mouth piece.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Do you know how suppliers credit works? Before making comments I suggest you reasearch on it and find out how that can exhaust currency reserve. That's what previous Awami govt did and are trying to do this time around.
> 
> As for Khamba fiction, show us the proof of how much money was spent in it and who was involved. Otherwise you stand as another awami propaganda mouth piece.



I am a half-educated man, but I have enough common sense to know how a national budget works, so do not worry. Who told you that the govt has asked $6billion from the BB? Do your own study first. And check all the related news in all the newspapers throughout the last few years to know about the KHAMBA stories created by that KOKKO.

How many kW of electricity was added by the govt at that time. Why someone should support all those CHURIDARY by the political people? Isn't it very strange that when you are not holding any proof of the past CHURIDARI, you are forecasting future CHURIDARI. Are you writing a Ramayan before Ram is born? 

It is not a political Party Forum. So, I would like people to be neutral in their assessment of political people. Nobody in BD should be allowed to steal people's money. Come with logic next time and do not try to stand on and talk from a political stage. Also learn how a budget works before lecturing others. Why are you talking about suppliers' credit when it is budget matter. What is the relevancy?

Are you like all those Hindus who would defame a girl if she does not want to sleep with him? Your style makes me laugh. I am not that big to swim in an ocean, but also not that small to swim in a small bucket like you. Do not try that AL trick again on me, it will not work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

If government need to pay $6 billion for the electricity, then so be it. We need power to get our economy moving. $6 billion in the vault of BB means nothing to the economy if we dont use them.
Most of the power projects are BOO or BOT. And big investment is also coming through PPP. So investors have to bring money from overseas which in turn will increase our foreign currency reserve, forget reducing.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Do you know how suppliers credit works? Before making comments I suggest you reasearch on it and find out how that can exhaust currency reserve.


Your answer for Suppliers' Credit is given below. Learn and then let us know your extent of learning. 

Suppliers' credit: 
A financing arrangement under which an exporter extends credit to a foreign importer to finance his purchase. Usually the importer pays a portion of the contract value in cash and issues a Promissory note or accepts a draft as evidence of his obligation to pay the balance over a period of time. The exporter thus accepts a deferred payment from the importer, and may be able to obtain cash payment by discounting or selling the draft or promissory notes created with his bank. 

Supplier Credit Financing: 
A trade financing arrangement by which a bank or an ECA directly extends a loan to the exporter, often collateralized by the exporters pledge of his export receivables. The bank or ECA may also purchase or discount the exporters receivables with full, limited or no recourse against the supplier.


----------



## TopCat

*Malaysian Agate to invest $3bn in power, workers*

Dhaka, Aug 30 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;A major Malaysian business group has offered to invest $3 billion in power generation and manpower training in Bangladesh. 

A 13-member business delegation of Malaysian Agate Group, led by its managing director Sultan Abdul Quadir, met with commerce minister Faruk Khan, a commerce ministry statement said on Sunday. 

Malaysian Agate's proposals include setting up a 1000-megawatt coal fuelled power plant, establishing nursing training centres and other training for skilled manpower export. 

The group also expressed its interest to export 15 tonnes of palm oil to Bangladesh. 

The minister said Bangladesh has the manpower while Malaysia has the land, so the two friendly countries can add pace to development of both countries by making use of these resources, said the statement. 

Bangladesh's Walton Hi-Tech Industries recently signed a deal with Agate to export refrigerators and motorcycles to Malaysia.


----------



## eastwatch

'Grid to get 2252 MW by 2011' 
Sun, Aug 30th, 2009 

Dhaka, Aug 30 (bdnews24.com)At least 2,252 MW will be added to the national power grid by 2011, with a third of that to be generated by year-end, a parliamentary committee said on Sunday. 

Officials at a meeting of the parliamentary standing committee on power said that 752 MW of electricity to be generated by December this year would reduce the chronic power outages across the country. 

"An additional 1500 mega watts will be added to the grid by 2011," Subid Ali Bhuiyan, chairman of the standing committee, told reporters after the committee meeting in parliament building. 

The chairman said the power situation had improved in the country due to efficient management of resources by the government. 

He said the daily production of electricity had increased to 4250 MW from the previous 3700 MW since the government came to power in January. 

Bhuiyan said his committee also stressed the need for exploiting renewable sources of energy such as solar, wind and wave. 

"We have to meet the domestic energy necessities from renewable sources. Gas and coal should only be used for industrial purposes," he said. 

bdnews24.com/krc/rah/2301h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Steel structure for Padma Bridge construction contemplated
Staff Reporter

The Padma multipurpose bridge would be constructed of steel structure instead of concrete to complete the project in the shortest possible time.

A panel of experts have decided to construct the bridge on steel-truss composite after scrutiny of different aspects, official sources said.

The contractors can build a steel bridge over the Padma in three and a half years, whereas a concrete structure might take at least six years. The experts estimated that the time saved would help the country's economy to boost faster.

"It is almost decided that the main structure of the bridge will be made of steel," a well placed source of Bangladesh Bridge Authority told the New Nation.

The Awami League government wants to complete the construction by 2013, a year before its five-year tenure expires.

The government appointed engineering group Maunsell AECOM proposed a two-level 'superstructure' with traffic communication in the upper level and railway in the lower.

Asian Development Bank (ADB), the World Bank, Islamic Development Bank (IDB) and Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) are among the donors who have already pledged for funding the Padma Bridge project estimated to cost US$ 1.8-1.9 billion.

The resource gap for the construction of the bridge would be around US$ 500 million and the government is planning to mobilize funds locally to meet the resource gap internally. 

The government is thinking of issuing bonds to mobilize the resources to meet the gap both in terms of dollar bonds for NRBs and Taka bonds for the resident Bangladeshis instead of imposing surcharge. The World Bank has assured to lend $600 million for the project.

The ADB said it would provide $ 350 million, JBIC $200 million and IDB of $ 300 million.

The 6.15 km long and 21.10 metre wide Padma Multipurpose Bridge will be the longest bridge in the country, surpassing the 4.80 km long Jamuna Multipurpose bridge constructed in 1997.

It will have four-lane road on the top and a broad-gauge rail lane below, with 150 spans, four-kilometre approach road at Mawa and 12 km on the other side in Madaripur.

The bridge, with a proposed 13.6 km approach road, would also have provisions for gas transmission lines, the source said. 

Under the plan, the sources said, new broad-gauge line will be constructed from Dhaka to Mawa and from Janjira to Bhanga, Faridpur at an estimated cost of Tk 4,700 crore.

Besides, the existing Panchuria-Faridpur-Pukuria rail line will be renovated connecting Bhanga with Pukuria and Jessore with new broad gauge lines.

The whole project will be implemented in two phases, the sources said adding that in the first phase, new broad gauge line will be constructed on Dhaka-Mawa-Janjira-Bhanga-Pukuria-Faridpur and Panchuria route. And, the broad gauge line from Bhanga to Jessore will be constructed in the second phase.

The draft project profile (DPP) for renovation of the Panchuria-Faridpur- Pukuria rail line and construction of broad gauge line from Bhanga to Pukuria at a cost of T k 291 crore have already been sent to the Planning Commission.

Communication ministry has already completed the survey for alignment of the rail line from Dhaka to Mawa and Janjira to Bhanga. 

In the Dhaka side, the rail line will be 50 kilometers from city's Gandaria to Mawa and in the Janjira side the line will be of 30 kilometers from Janjira to Bhanga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> I am also waiting for the details. I saw that in the newspaper that they submitted the proposal with the PM office. It also said a UK company will provide the conversion technonlogy in one of the coal mine and they said the reserve could be converted to 50 years worth of gas to produce 5000 MW power. And 85% of coal can be converted underground. The details of the technology is still a mystery to me but they said they going to use steam, co2, o2 etc and some sort of combustion underground.
> 
> Yet I am not falling for it as most private companies exeggertate things only to win the contract.


Our total coal reserves in the 5 NW coal mines are 2,700 million metric tons. I have once converted the coal volume to the energy equivalent of natural gas. I found that the 2,700 ton coal is equivalent to about 92 trillion (million x million) cft of natural gas. In comparison, the N. gas itself in BD is somewhere between 13 to 28 trillion cft. It means our coal reserves contains about five times more energy than our natural gas.

I do not think the Koreans have the coal gasification technology. It does not matter, because a CONTRACTOR for a chemical-related plant usually purchases the processing technology from another company (probably an US R&D company in case of coal gasification process).

I have checked the cost of building a power plant based on coal gasification. It is about double than that of a conventional power plant. The latter type needs $800 to $1000 per kw, but the former may need more than $1600 per kw to build.

In lieu of initial heavy investment, the coal gasification power plant can be cheaper in the long run. It is due to the enhanced EFFICIENCY of the gasification system. Energy efficiency of a conventional power plant is only less than 35%. But the efficiency goes up to 45% to 50% in case of gasification based power plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

There are two components here. One is mining and second is power generation. The cost of gasification should be analyzed in mining part of the project. If mining with gassification is cost effective then we should not have problem finding a investor in this project. They said they could convert 85&#37; of the coal reserve of that particular mine. I am still skeptical about it.

We also must be prepared for paying little extra for the gas from those coal mine. Those wont be free like Bibiana gas field.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> There are two components here. One is mining and second is power generation. The cost of gasification should be analyzed in mining part of the project. If mining with gassification is cost effective then we should not have problem finding a investor in this project. They said they could convert 85% of the coal reserve of that particular mine. I am still skeptical about it.
> 
> We also must be prepared for paying little extra for the gas from those coal mine. Those wont be free like Bibiana gas field.


There are two separate plants in a coal-turned-gas power plant project. One is gasification plant and the other is power plant. The gas runs the power plant, but a part of the heat produced in the gasification plant is also channelled to the power station. This is why the efficiency goes up to 50%.

There is no extra cost involved in doing the gasification, because whatever may be the running cost, it is more than compensated when the power generation efficiency increases to 50% instead of 35% as it is in an a conventional power station. 

However, the initial cost is higher than a conventional one. $1600 or more comparing to $800 - $1000 per KW of capacity.


----------



## TopCat

Well I am not sure about the technology here referred by the company and yours. Yours seems like a separate plant where you do extracted coal gassification. But in the proposal they will do the gassification underground. They will inject high pressure o2, co2, steam and do some sort of combustion inside the mine and extract the gas from the mine like any other gas field. There wont be any coal extraction.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Well I am not sure about the technology here referred by the company and yours. Yours seems like a separate plant where you do extracted coal gassification. But in the proposal they will do the gassification underground. They will inject high pressure o2, co2, steam and do some sort of combustion inside the mine and extract the gas from the mine like any other gas field. There wont be any coal extraction.



I think, what you have seen in the newspapers are not technically correct. News reporters do not really know about technical things. So, they imagine things. It is obvious that all those oxygen and carbon dioxide or steam cannot be injected in an underground mine. These must be injected into the furnace of a processing plant to break down the coal and transform it into gaseous state.


----------



## TopCat

Well, no they referred like, we dont need to relocate any people, no coal extraction, and 85&#37; of extraction. So I am pretty sure they said underground. But its too early to comment. Lets wait few more days.


----------



## eastwatch

How Coal Gasification Power Plants Work


The heart of a gasification-based system is the gasifier. A gasifier converts hydrocarbon feedstock into gaseous components by applying heat under pressure in the presence of steam.

A gasifier differs from a combustor in that the amount of air or oxygen available inside the gasifier is carefully controlled so that only a relatively small portion of the fuel burns completely. This "partial oxidation" process provides the heat. Rather than burning, most of the carbon-containing feedstock is chemically broken apart by the gasifier's heat and pressure, setting into motion chemical reactions that produce "syngas." Syngas is primarily hydrogen and carbon monoxide, but can include other gaseous constituents; the composition of which can vary depending upon the conditions in the gasifier and the type of feedstock


----------



## leonblack08

*Dhaka to seek zero tariff benefit for export items*

Star Online Report
Bangladesh would negotiate in the Seventh WTO Ministerial Conference in Geneva to get the country's major exportable products into the duty-free and quota-free categories announced by the developed nations.

The developed countries in the Hong Kong Conference of 2005 had offered the least developed countries duty free access for 97 percent products despite the fact that majority of the products were not produced in the countries.

Only a few countries could enjoy the offer, said Amitav Chakraborty, director general (DG) of the WTO Cell of the commerce ministry at a press briefing at his office today.

"We will try to have our major exportable products like ready-made garments, leather, frozen foods, home textile, textile products and other potential items included in the duty-free category in the conference," said Chakraborty.

The conference is scheduled for November 30 to December 2.

Chakraborty said Bangladesh would strongly support the MODE-4 discussion in the summit, free movement of natural persons, for exporting human resources to developed countries from the LDCs.

Bangladesh would attend the LDC Trade Ministerial Meeting in Tanzania from October 14 to October 16 of the year prior to the conference in Geneva, the DG said.

Tanzania is now coordinating the LDCs for WTO negotiation.

Chakraborty said the commerce ministry already formed an eight-member core committee for selecting negotiation agenda.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## eastwatch

Cairn starts exploration work at Magnama in Oct
Cairn starts exploration work at Magnama in October
FHM Humayan Kabir

The Scottish oil company Cairn Energy will start exploration and development work at the Magnama offshore structure in October aiming to produce more than 100 million cubic feet of gas per day (mmcfd), officials said late last week.

The firm has already informed Bangladesh's state-owned energy corporation Petrobangla about the preliminary project development plan, a Petrobangla official said.

About 100 mmcfd of gas is expected to be produced from the Magnama structure, he added. 

The Edinburgh-based energy company would invest US$250 million to US$600 million depending on the dispersion of gas and the volume of reserves to produce gas from the Magnama structure from 2012 onwards, he told the FE.

Cairn in its preliminary work-plan said there is a reserve of nearly 790 billion cubic feet (bcf) of gas at Magnama, about 60 kilometres south of the port city Chittagong, in the block-16 in the Bay of Bengal.

The Cairn Energy is going to resume its exploration work at Magnama and Hatia after one year of suspension as the government has recently given permission to sell gas from both the fields to a third party within the country.

Cairn, operator of the country's lone offshore Sangu field, last year suspended exploration there in the face of what it called Petrobangla's reluctance to hiking gas price or sale to private users.

The government for the first time has allowed Cairn to sell gas to a third party. All other local and foreign energy companies operating here are bound to sell gas to the state-owned energy corporation.

"Cairn Energy will start its 3D seismic survey at Magnama and Hatia from October this year," Petrobangla Chairman Muktadir Ali told the FE.

The Scottish oil firm early next month would make a presentation before Petrobangla on its final work-plan for the Magnama field development, he added. 

Petrobangla said the resumption of gas exploration and development work at Magnama would help reduce the energy supply crunch in the country, particularly in Chittagong.

Many old and new industries in the port city and its adjacent areas have been remaining idle for long only due to the shortage of gas supply.

Another senior Petrobangla official said Cairn would start three-dimensional (3D) survey from October this year. "Then it will drill an exploratory well in the dry season of 2010 and go for development work to produce gas from 2012," he mentioned.

He said: "The firm from its 2D survey, conducted last dry season, has estimated a reserve of nearly 790 bcf of gas at Magnama in the Bay." 

In its work-plan, the Scottish company said it would initially supply 100 to 120 million cubic feet (mmcf) per day to the national grid from the Magnama field, 12 km north-west of the Sangu gas field, he said.

The official said Cairn would first develop the Magnama field and utilise the Sangu field's existing pipeline to take the gas to the process plant onshore.

"It will utilise the government's transmission line to supply gas to consumers in the country," he said.

The company has a plan to augment gas production to 200 mmcfd from both Magnama and Hatia structures after successful drilling at Magnama first, he added.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> Cairn starts exploration work at Magnama in Oct
> Cairn starts exploration work at Magnama in October
> FHM Humayan Kabir
> 
> The Edinburgh-based energy company would invest US$250 million to US$600 million depending on the dispersion of gas and the volume of reserves to produce gas from the Magnama structure from 2012 onwards, he told the FE.
> 
> Cairn in its preliminary work-plan said there is a reserve of nearly 790 billion cubic feet (bcf) of gas at Magnama, about 60 kilometres south of the port city Chittagong, in the block-16 in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> He said: "The firm from its 2D survey, conducted last dry season, has estimated a reserve of nearly 790 bcf of gas at Magnama in the Bay."
> 
> The official said Cairn would first develop the Magnama field and utilise the Sangu field's existing pipeline to take the gas to the process plant onshore.


790 billion cft of natural gas is a small field. Nevertheless, international market value at the rate of $5 per thousand cft, this small reserve is worth $3,950 million. Definitely not a small sum of money. Cox's Bazaar, Sangu, Teknaf and the sea southeast from Teknaf may have good quantity of gas reserves.


----------



## M_Saint

There is a saying, "Jhare Bak More, Fakirer Keramoti Bare."

Tariq, Hawa Bhabhan, BNP's syndicate were depriving us from getting 10% growth but alas! Hardly anyone listened to few of our cries that 
6.8% over all growth, 13.5 industrial growths under so-called RAZAKAR Nizami and the achievement best HDI index under Mujahid
couldn't be acquired if the accusations were true. Like 70s phony accusation of W Pakistani stealing, 96's stack of Janatar Mancha's lie, it also turned out to be damn lie of RAWAMY dalals. But hey, how could Abul Barkat, novelist Younis's weight be less than Mahmudur Rahman, Nizami etc? Find it out in the following article...


::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Local mobile phone sets to hit market in January*

Star Online Report
Mobile phone sets made in Bangladesh will hit markets by January next, said the chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on post and telecommunications today.

*The handsets would cost between Tk 1,500 and Tk 10,000, committee chief Hasanul Haq Inu told reporters after a meeting at the parliament complex*.

He said locally-made land phone sets retailing for Tk 500 each would be available in markets next month.

*Telephone Shilpa Sangstha and Cable Shilpa Sangstha took the initiative to manufacture digital land phone and mobile phone sets, fiber optic cables, solar power panel and laptop at home.
*
*Inu said local laptop computer, fibre optic cables and solar panel would hit markets soon.*


The Daily Star - Details News

Laptops made in Bangladesh...Alhamdulilah.I hope this materialize soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> *Local mobile phone sets to hit market in January*
> 
> Star Online Report
> Mobile phone sets made in Bangladesh will hit markets by January next, said the chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on post and telecommunications today.
> 
> *The handsets would cost between Tk 1,500 and Tk 10,000, committee chief Hasanul Haq Inu told reporters after a meeting at the parliament complex*.
> 
> He said locally-made land phone sets retailing for Tk 500 each would be available in markets next month.
> 
> *Telephone Shilpa Sangstha and Cable Shilpa Sangstha took the initiative to manufacture digital land phone and mobile phone sets, fiber optic cables, solar power panel and laptop at home.
> *
> *Inu said local laptop computer, fibre optic cables and solar panel would hit markets soon.*
> 
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> Laptops made in Bangladesh...Alhamdulilah.I hope this materialize soon.


Yes, Alhmdulillah, it is a good news. But, I could not understand the reporting on pricing.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> Yes, Alhmdulillah, it is a good news. But, I could not understand the reporting on pricing.



For mobiles,sets will be priced between 1500 to 10000.That means they are launching a number of models of set.

And for land phone sets,it will be 500 per set.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> *Local mobile phone sets to hit market in January*
> 
> Star Online Report
> Mobile phone sets made in Bangladesh will hit markets by January next, said the chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on post and telecommunications today.
> 
> *The handsets would cost between Tk 1,500 and Tk 10,000, committee chief Hasanul Haq Inu told reporters after a meeting at the parliament complex*.
> 
> He said locally-made land phone sets retailing for Tk 500 each would be available in markets next month.
> 
> *Telephone Shilpa Sangstha and Cable Shilpa Sangstha took the initiative to manufacture digital land phone and mobile phone sets, fiber optic cables, solar power panel and laptop at home.
> *
> *Inu said local laptop computer, fibre optic cables and solar panel would hit markets soon.*
> 
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> Laptops made in Bangladesh...Alhamdulilah.I hope this materialize soon.



Alhumdullah. This is the way to bring about the right change in Bd.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> *Local mobile phone sets to hit market in January*
> 
> Star Online Report
> Mobile phone sets made in Bangladesh will hit markets by January next, said the chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on post and telecommunications today.
> 
> *The handsets would cost between Tk 1,500 and Tk 10,000, committee chief Hasanul Haq Inu told reporters after a meeting at the parliament complex*.
> 
> He said locally-made land phone sets retailing for Tk 500 each would be available in markets next month.
> 
> *Telephone Shilpa Sangstha and Cable Shilpa Sangstha took the initiative to manufacture digital land phone and mobile phone sets, fiber optic cables, solar power panel and laptop at home.
> *
> *Inu said local laptop computer, fibre optic cables and solar panel would hit markets soon.*
> 
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> Laptops made in Bangladesh...Alhamdulilah.I hope this materialize soon.


Thanks to Allah Almighty, private entrepreneur and ex-industrial minister Nizami. We came a long way from being a 'bottom less basket', only because of some private entrepreneurs hard and smart work that got augmented by the last BNP led GOB thus industrial sector grew by staggering 13.5%.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> For mobiles,sets will be priced between 1500 to 10000.That means they are launching a number of models of set.
> 
> And for land phone sets,it will be 500 per set.


Yes, thank you. Your explanation is correct.


----------



## leonblack08

Alhamdulilhah...another good news.

*Malaysian group intends to build car plant​*Star Business report
*The Malaysian Agate group has expressed its interest to build a car plant in joint venture with local the Walton High Tech Industries, officials of both the sides disclosed it yesterday.*

The group will also import Walton-made motorbike and freeze and market those in Malaysia and some other countries.

*Bangladesh is a big market for cars and other motorised vehicles. Production cost will be relatively cheaper because of huge surplus labours,* said Agate Group Managing Director Sultan Abdul Quadir at a press briefing at the Walton headquarters at Motijheel in Dhaka.

*The group has also planned to invest in the country's power sector and human resource development, Quadir said.*

*Agate's proposals include setting up 1,000-megawatt power plant based on coal fired facilities, medical schools and other training facilities to create qualified nurses and other technicians and imparting training to the local people with a duration ranging from three months to three years for overseas job market.*

In the field of international trade, the delegation on behalf of the Malaysian government expressed its desire to *export 1.5 million tonnes of palm oil to Bangladesh.*

Quadir expressed his interest during a meeting with Commerce Minister Faruk Khan at his office Sunday.

Agate Group operates duty free outlets to sell cigarettes, cosmetics, jewellery, leather goods, perfumes, fashion wear, watches, textiles and electrical goods in Malaysia. The company also operates colleges to provide courses in engineering, electronics and information technology.

It involves in software development for finger print identifications, general security systems and warfare related technological equipment.

*The group has a coalmine in Indonesia and a 1,200-megawatt power plant in Gujarat in India.*

Walton Directors Mahbubul Alam and Abul Bashar Howlader were present at the press conference.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## eastwatch

Remittance hits new monthly high

Expats send home $937m ahead of Eid-ul Fitr 
(Foreign exchange reserves exceed US$9 billion) 
Siddique Islam 

Bangladeshis working abroad remitted US$ 937 million in August this year --- the highest monthly inflow in history thanks largely to the forthcoming Eid-ul Fitr festival, officials said Thursday. 

"The remittance amount in August is a new record after June," a senior official of the Bangladesh Bank (BB) told the FE, adding that $919.10 million was remitted in the last month of the previous fiscal year. 

The August figure is up by $52.53 million from July, according to the central bank statistics released on Thursday.

BB officials said the record rise in remittance is due to the ensuing Eid-ul Fitr, the biggest religious festival for the Muslims, when traditionally migrant workers send home increased amount of money. 

"Despite facing hard times due to the global recession, many workers saved more money and worked more hours in an effort to send higher amount to their families and relatives back home," said an official. 

The August total took the remittance figure in the first two months of the current fiscal to $1.823 billion, registering an 18.19 per cent growth over the corresponding period of the previous fiscal. 

Officials said the latest figure also shows that despite the slowdown of overseas jobs, inflow of money has maintained a robust trend --- a continuation of last fiscal year when remittance grew 22.41 per cent. 

Overseas jobs for the country's unskilled and semi-skilled workers plunged by 30 per cent in August as the main job markets for Bangladeshi migrant workers continued to face the onslaught of the global meltdown.

The state-run Bureau of Manpower, Employment and Training (BMET) said 38,434 people found jobs abroad in August this year, down from 54,708 of the corresponding period of 2008. 

In the first eight months of the year, as many as 327,359 Bangladeshis found jobs abroad, a fall of 38 per cent than the same period of the last year. 

The World Bank has projected that despite the massive job squeeze for Bangladeshi migrants, the country would still receive nearly $11 billion in the current fiscal year. 

"We think the amount could be higher than the World Bank projection. We have sent record number of workers abroad in 2007 and 2008. The robust remittance flow is due to the carried over effect of the last two years," another BB official said. 

The central bank earlier took a series of measures to encourage expatriate Bangladeshis to send their hard earned money through formal banking channel instead of the illegal "hundi" system to boost the country's foreign exchange reserves.

As part of the measures, the BB has issued four more licences to three commercial banks in the last month for setting up exchange houses in different parts of the world aimed at expediting remittance inflow. 

The central bank has also issued more clearances to the local banks for establishing contacts with overseas exchange houses through drawing arrangements. 

The central bank has, so far, given approval to establish 280 exchange houses and set up 820 drawing arrangements abroad to boost flow of remittance through formal channels. 

Four state-run commercial banks and dozens of private commercial banks have also stepped up efforts to increase remittance flow from the Middle East, the United Kingdom, Malaysia, Singapore, Italy and the United States. 

"We are establishing new contacts with overseas exchange houses so that our overseas workers can find it easy to send money back home. We're also setting up our own exchange houses," Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer of the Agrani Bank Limited Syed Abu Naser Bukhtear Ahmed told the FE. 

The country's foreign exchange reserves stood at $9.149 billion Thursday due to the robust remittance.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Malaysia to import Walton refrigerators, motorcycles*

August 22, 2009 · Leave a Comment

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

Malaysia to import Walton refrigerators, motorcycles
Economic Reporter

R.B. Group of Companies Ltd, a leading electrical, electronics and automobile manufacturing and marketing company in Bangladesh, will export Walton brand refrigerators and motorcycles to technology-developed country Malaysia.

The local company recently signed an agreement in this regard with a famous Malaysian company- Aget Group- at its office at Menara Safun Tower in Kuala Lumpur.

Under the agreement, at the primary stage the Malaysian company will import one lakh refrigerators and 50,000 motorcycles every year. This has already created huge enthusiasm at home and some countries abroad.

Through its marketing channels, Aget Group will sell the imported Walton brand refrigerators and motorcycles to Indonesia, Singapore, Vietnam, Myanmar and other countries.

Walton Adviser Mizanur Rahman and founder and Chairman of Aget Group Dr. Sultan Abdul Kadir signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

Walton Director (Finance) Abul Basar Howladar, Managing Director of Seven C Resources Matiur Rahman, Managing Director of Deen Metal Industries Ahmed Ali and General Manager of Aget Group Engineer King Lee were also present at the signing ceremony. At the signing ceremony, Dr. Sultan Abdul Kadir expressed his interest to invest in Bangladesh saying that Bangladesh can be prosperous because of her plenty of natural resources and cheap manpower.

He also pointed out that through the agreement the relationship between the two countries would increase in future and Bangladesh would get an opportunity to expand its market in the ASEAN region.

Walton Adviser Mijanur Rhaman said: Walton refrigerators are being exported to South Africa, Australia and some other European countries. Walton now eyes ASEAN countries for doing good business.

A RB Group official said, The recent economic meltdown gives Walton a competitive edge as its production cost is relatively cheaper because of lower wages.

Many manufacturing plants in developed countries were shut down following the global meltdown. These countries are now looking for import from developing countries, he said.

Headquartered in Kuala Lumpur, Aget Group is one of the world leaders in power production, infrastructure development, housing, flyover construction, steel industry and finance sector. It has largely investment in Indonesia, Singapore, India, Vietnam and Myanmar. The company has also showed its interest to invest in different sectors in Bangladesh under the arrangement of RB Group of Companies.

*Leo bhai another good news for you, I mean for us*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruag

*Trade deficit widens*



> BANGLADESH'S trade deficit might go up in the current fiscal year due to higher imports and lower exports, as media reported recently quoting Central Bank officials. Due to decline in export prices caused by the global economic recession, external trade deficit is projected to swell to $5.53 billion this fiscal year as 'probable fallouts'. The import cost would gradually increase as there are indications that global food and fuel prices would go up again. Trade deficit stood at $4.46 billion during the July-April period of 2008-09 fiscal year as against $4.47 billion of the year-ago period.
> 
> Export earnings of the country was $12.86 billion in the first 10 months of 2008-09 against the target of $13.10 billion. But the import bills went up to as high as $17.32 billion during the same period in 2008-09 as price of oil in the international market fluctuated between $60 and $70 a barrel, up from previous year's low of $30. However, remittance grew by 22.23 per cent during 2008-09 fiscal year to above $9 billion, which helped cushion the pressure on the country's balance of payments over the years. Overall the country has a surplus balance in foreign exchange amounting to $2.23 billion during the July-April period.
> 
> Bangladesh suffers huge trade deficits amounting to almost $5.5 billion against two of its biggest trading partners - India and China following its annual imports of commodities worth $3 billion from Delhi and around $3 billion from Beijing - against its yearly total exports of $610 million only in all to the two countries. Despite deficit in the trade balance, the current account balance recorded a huge surplus at $400 million during the period. However, the balance of payments might be affected if inward remittances flow falls as has been feared.



The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## leonblack08

*HSBC to raise biggest fund for poultry​* 
Sajjadur Rahman
Eighteen banks have agreed to arrange Tk 180 crore syndicated loan for Kazi Grand Parents Limited (KGPL), a concern of Kazi Farms Group, to raise its capital for expansion of product lines.

The group, founded in 1996, is now the largest player of Bangladesh's poultry industry.

The Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) is the lead arranger of the loan, the biggest-ever poultry sector financing.

The loan has already been raised. Only documentation remains pending, Mahbub-ur Rahman, head of corporate affairs of HSBC, told The Daily Star yesterday.

Rahman said the deal is expected to be inked after Eid.

*Industry insiders say the Tk 7,000-Tk 8,000 crore industry is expanding rapidly on an increased demand for the protein source. Chicken is now replacing fish and other meat.*

Big players, such as Kazi Farms, CP Bangladesh, Aftab and Paragon entered the market in the past few years.

Kazi Farms Group's market share is 25 percent for the day-old chicks (DOC) and 20 percent for broiler feed.

But no company has the capacity to produce "poultry grandparents" that breed flocks for the production of broiler parents hatching eggs and DOC.

Production of such grandparents is now under KGPL's business expansion plan. The company exported hatching eggs and day-old chicks in 2004.

*Poultry sector has flourished here, in terms of technology and expansion. It has bright prospects,* said Mahbub-ur Rahman of HSBC.

Managing Director Helal Ahmed Chowdhury of Pubali Bank, a participant in the KGPL syndication financing, is also upbeat on poultry business.

Kazi Farms Group Managing Director Kazi Zahedul Hasan, however, said he does not want to comment on the project now.

The group has over 50 breeding farms, hatcheries, feed mills and sales offices across the country.

It is also the Bangladesh franchisee of Cobb-Vantress USA for the Cobb 500 broiler. The group is also the distributor for Hy-line brown and white layers in Bangladesh.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## eastwatch

Current account surplus crosses $2.5b 
Asif Showkat 

The country's current account saw a record surplus of $2536 million in the 2008-09 fiscal year to June on the back of a surge in remittance inflow and decline in import cost, officials said. The surplus, which means the country's net foreign assets, was $680 million in the year before.

Though the record surplus in current account gave some comfort to Bangladesh Bank to maintain a safe foreign exchange reserve, economists were not happy to see such a big amount lying idle.

They said the huge surplus in the current account meant that the country has got enough money lying idle for want of potential investors and a favourable environment for investment.

The current account was in huge surplus last fiscal year after moderating in 2007-08 as global commodity prices fell,&#12539;a senior official of Bangladesh Bank said. Exports grew 10.31 per cent to $15,565.9 million in fiscal year 2008-09 as the biggest export earner apparel sector withstood global recession shocks. The amount was higher by $1455.1 million than export incomes of the previous fiscal.

Imports increased 4.06 per cent to $22,307.00 million from $21629.00 million during the period. The overall trade deficit declined to $6741.8 million in 2008-09 from $7518.2 million of the previous year.

Bangladeshis working abroad sent home $9689.26 million in the last fiscal year, up by 22.42 per cent from the year-ago period. Both the country's overall balance of payments and current account balance may improve further in future if the current trend of export earning and flow of inward remittances continue,&#12539;the central banker said.

The current account balance in 2006-07 fiscal year showed a surplus of $6413.8 million and $4790.1 million surplus in 2005-06 fiscal year. The surplus current account points to the gap between savings and investment,&#12539;said Mustafa K Mujeri, director general of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies.

It means we have enough money to invest, but the country lacks potential investors and an environment, said economist Abu Ahmed.


----------



## eastwatch

ECNEC likely to approve 300mw S'ganj plant today

ECNEC likely to approve 300mw plant today
FHM Humayan Kabir

State-owned company EGCB will start construction of a 300-megawatt power plant at Siddhirganj early next year as the ECNEC is expected to approve the scheme today (Tuesday), officials said Monday.

Power division officials said they had sought approval of Tk 20.77 billion Siddhirganj power project from the ECNEC (executive committee of the national economic council), aiming start generation of power from early 2012.

"The EGCB (electricity generation company of Bangladesh), a subsidiary of the power division, has almost completed the process of selecting a contractor. The contractor is expected to get work order by December this year," a senior power division official told the FE.

World Bank will lend Tk 15.02 billion for installation of the Siddirganj plant having two gas fired units with 150mw capacity each.

The rest of project cost will be borne by the government.

Last year, the Washington-based lending agency confirmed a $350 million loan for an integrated energy development scheme, under which the 300mw peaking power plant at Siddhirganj, a gas pipeline and a power transmission line will be installed.

"We hope the Siddhirganj power station will be set up by December 2011. So, we are hopeful for adding 300mw additional electricity to the national grid by early 2012," the power division official said.

Following the power supply crunch and the growing demand for electricity, the power division has decided to construct the peaking power plant to supply power to Dhaka and the national grid.

Bangladesh's demand for power is now more than 5000mw a day. The power producers supply only 3600mw to 4000mw a day, leaving about 1000mw to 1500mw shortfall.

The poor electricity supply is estimated to cost around two percent of gross domestic product (GDP) each year as industrial production and other development activities are hampered.

The power division official said: "The EGCB invited tenders few months back. It has selected a bidder for setting up the 300mw gas-fired plant at Siddhirganj."

After getting the ECNEC's approval, the power division will place the tender evaluation report before the cabinet committee on public purchase to appoint the contractor for constructing the power station at Siddhirganj, an existing power generation site to the southeast of Dhaka. 

A 60-km natural gas pipeline from Bakhrabad to Siddhirganj that will improve the reliability of gas supply to the proposed power plant, and an 11-km electricity transmission line will be installed in a bid to supply power from the plant to the national grid.

Following the severe power crisis across the country, the donors including the WB, Asian Development Bank (ADB) and Japan in early 2006 simultaneously pledged funds for several power generation projects.

Another ADB-funded 240mw power station at Siddhirganj is now nearing completion and it expects to generate electricity by December this year. 

Besides, the power division has also started implementation work of two more ADB-funded power plants having 150mw each in Sirajganj and Khulna, and a Japan-funded 360mw plant at Haripur.


----------



## eastwatch

S. Alam group to produce refined sugar
Our Correspondent

CHITTAGONG, Sept 7: S. Alam Group added new venture to their Refined Sugar Mills Limited on the south bank of Karnafuli river in Chittagong.

The company will resume commercial sugar production next Thursday and produce 1,200 tonnes of sugar per day, company sources said.

A six megawatt power plant has also been installed beside the sugar mill for undisrupted power supply to the sugar mill.

The sugar mill will consume three megawatt electricity while the rest of the power will be sold to Rural Electrification Board (REB), sources added. 

When contacted, S Alam Masud, chairman and managing director of S Alam Group said, the prices of sugar would come down when the mill goes into commercial operation. 

"Carrying charge of one truck sugar with the capacity of 16 tonnes from Dhaka to Chittagong is Tk 30,000 to 35,000. That is a reason behind the unstable price of sugar," Mr Masud said and added that he would be able to sell sugar at Tk 38 per kg at the mill gate.


----------



## EjazR

The Hindu Business Line : `India must welcome FDI from Bangladesh'

Mohan Padmanabhan

_Bangladeshi officials described the fair as an exercise to familiarise Indian businessmen with Bangladeshi capabilities.
_
Agartala March 20 The Union Minister of State for Commerce, Mr Jairam Ramesh, has said that allowing greater investments from India into Bangladesh could be one way of minimising the trade balance through the buyback route.

He was speaking at the inaugural session of the first Bangladesh Single Country Trade Fair in India.

He also said that India should open up the FDI route for investments from Bangladesh, with approvals on a case-by-case basis.

"We did this with Sri Lanka and the results are there for everyone to see," he said, adding that while Bangladesh has substantial negative trade balance with India, with Tripura it enjoys a favourable balance.

The Tripura capital is located close to the border and plenty of consumables and other merchandise from Bangladesh flow into the State.

*Urging Bangladesh to view the proposed $3-billion investment by the Tatas objectively, the Minister said that this step alone could help increase Bangladeshi exports into India.*

He added that by not clearing the proposal, which has been hanging fire for well over a year, Bangladesh was only hurting itself. "I feel that such investment proposals from India should be looked at positively and not conspiratorially."

Mr Manik Sarkar, Chief Minister of Tripura, said that creating a trade market for Bangladeshi products in Tripura may be beneficial for both countries, and particularly the North-East region, in the long run.

Welcoming investments from Bangladesh into the region, as Indian investors still fight shy of the North-East, Mr Sarkar said: "We need to remove all the non-tariff barriers that come in the way of greater Indo-Bangladesh border trade."

Seeking a joint mechanism under which the bureaucrats of both countries could work together to remove the barriers, he appealed to Bangladesh to provide transit facilities for people of landlocked Tripura to reach the Indian mainland.

Stressing on the Agartala-Akoura (on Bangladesh side) rail link, the Chief Minister said: "Work on the Indian side by our Railways is on to complete the 13-km rail stretch speedily."

Meanwhile, visiting Bangladeshi officials described the fair as an exercise to familiarise Indian businessmen with Bangladeshi capabilities.


----------



## eastwatch

EjazR said:


> The Hindu Business Line : `India must welcome FDI from Bangladesh'
> Mohan Padmanabhan
> 
> *Urging Bangladesh to view the proposed $3-billion investment by the Tatas objectively, the Minister said that this step alone could help increase Bangladeshi exports into India.*
> 
> He added that by not clearing the proposal, which has been hanging fire for well over a year, Bangladesh was only hurting itself. "I feel that such investment proposals from India should be looked at positively and not conspiratorially."


Somewhere above in this thread, I wrote about the negative sides of a TATA investment in the steel, power and fertilizer sectors in BD. I am posting the same as an answer, with minor modifications, to what was proposed by Mr. Ramesh Chandra, who was India's Trade Minister before. 

I personally liked his style while he was in BD last year. He is completely different from others, I expect an Indian Bismark out of him. He is probably holding another Cabinet portfolio this time, I do not remember which one.
======================================================================================
When the news of US$3 billion TATA investment proposal was floated, I was overwhelmed with joy, because it would create wealth, employ thousands and REDUCE balance of trade with India. 

After reading this news probably in Hindustan Times (Internet edition), I wrote them a letter welcoming the TATA projects, which they had published. However, after deeply thinking about the essence of these projects I was awakened with the worry of hollowing out effects of these projects on the economy of BD.

You have to read my opinion here in a very logical mind and you have to accept that I am writing it in an open mind and not as a ploy to do India bashing. Why should there be a hollowing effect when TATA was supposed to invest in factories, produce power, steel and fertilizer?

I have no adverse opinion about the power sector if it is coal-based, but I disagree that the steel mills and fertilizer factory would benefit BD. Please note the following:

1) Steel Mills : TATA does not want to build FULLY INTEGRATED steel mills, where iron ores are smelted in the furnace at 1600*c to produce steel, the steel ingots are then transported to a varieties of shops like, bar shop, plate shop, angle shop, channel shop etc. Instead, TATA just wanted to build a furnace where iron ores would be smelted and the these steel ingots would be EXPORTED to India.

More value added goods that are produced in the shops I have noted above are then to be done in India. TATA wants to build only that facility that burns the BD natural gas, but does not want to build those shops that produce more value-added finish goods.

2) Fertilizer Factory : Outwardly innocent as steel mills, fertilizer is also to be produced with the use of BD natural gas, and then the whole lot is to be exported to India. This fertilizer would have helped India to produce more rice and wheat, but at the expense of BD's own agriculture.

Urea is an ammonia-based fertilizer and its raw material is natural gas or CH4. In the processing plants, nitrogen is caught from the air and carbon is removed from CH4. By multiple stage processing the CH4 is converted into NH3 then to NH4. This is the liquid form of urea.

BD gets more benefits if it uses the entire urea output in its own farmland. A 1/2 million ton use of urea would produce an extra 2.5 million ton of rice under optimum conditions. So, when TATA exports 1/2 million ton urea to India, our production loss is 2.5 million ton of food. Can someone do the arithmatics to find out the market values of 1/2 million ton urea and 2.5 million ton of rice.

Considering all those points above, now I do not regret that the GoB has very wisely rejected the TATA investment proposals. In fact, we do not need TATA types of projects in BD, because it would not help our own economy. 

These projects are good for a country like Iran, where there are many hundred trillions of cft of natural gas. But, if these projects are built in BD, it will have negative effects on BD economy.There must be other ways to reduce trade balance. TATA investment will not reduce the balance. 

Indian companies should build 1) Power stations that use coal and the power is sold in BD market, 2) Integrated steel mills that have the facilities to produce further finished goods, a part of which can be exported to India, and 3) Fertilizer factories that sell their products in local market that will increase BD food production.


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

PLAN TO CONSTRUCT SUBWAY TO EASE TRAFFIC JAM
Rafiqul Islam Azad

The government plans to construct subway in the city to ease the acute traffic congestion and reduce transportation costs. The subway project proposal is likely to be placed at the meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs today for approval, sources in the Ministry of Communications said.

This will be the second project under the Public Private Partnership (PPP) initiative taken by the present grand alliance government.

Under the project, 52 kilometers line will be constructed with about 50 stations, each 1.4 kilometers apart. The estimated project cost is 3.1b dollars, sources said. 

It is estimated that about 10,00,000 people will be able to travel along six routes everyday. Minimum fare has been fixed at Tk 5 while maximum Tk 25. The project will be operated on Build Operate Transfer (BOT) basis, sources said. 

A senior official of the Communication Ministry said the government has taken the project so that city dwellers particularly, people of medium and low income group can get relief from communication hassles.

He said traffic congestion is one of the major problems in the mega city of Dhaka with about one and half a crores people but there are shortage of transports and roads.

The official said the four-party alliance government had taken the project but did not implement. The present government has taken the project with due importance and taken the imitative soon after taking office in January this year.

He said the Communication Ministry is placing the project before the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs after thorough examination as it was sent back to the ministry for further scrutiny.

"The subway was once a dream in Bangladesh. Now it is a matter of time," he observed.

The official said the Cabinet Committee may approve the floating of tender of the project and proposal to form Major Terms and Conditions Committee.

Ministry sources said the previous government had taken an initiative to launch magnetic trains in the country but later it tracked back from the project.

The caretaker government had taken the initiative to construct the subway and later the present government decided to implement it.


----------



## eastwatch

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

TK. 6,200cr METRO PLAN OKAYED
Rejaul Karim Byron 

The advisory committee on economic affairs yesterday approved a proposal for construction of a subway in Dhaka by a private sector firm with an estimated cost of Tk 6,200 crore. 

The underground rail system will be constructed on Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis under the supervision of Bangladesh Railway, meeting sources said. 

"We have approved the proposal to include in the PICOM (Private Infrastructure Committee) list and now the remaining processes will be done to implement the project," Finance Adviser Mirza Azizul Islam, who chaired the meeting, said.

The government will now float fresh international tender inviting proposals and at the same time the Planning Commission will prepare a detailed study on the project, sources said. 

Once built, the subway will save Tk 5,319 crore a year through saving human working hours and stopping wastage of imported fuel due to traffic congestions, says the proposal made by the Board of Investment (BoI) .

While the experts say that it requires for any mega city to have roads covering at least 25-30 percent of its area for easy traffic movement, the roads of Dhaka cover only 5-6 percent.

According to the BoI proposal, the 52-kilometre subway would have six routes with 50 stations connecting almost 80 percent of the city area. The underground rail system will have the capacity to transport on average 40 lakh passengers a month. 

The first route would start from Gabtoli and end at Sayedabad via Mohakhali and it would be connected with the second route, Uttara to Mohakhali, at the Mohakhali bus terminal.

The third route, Pallabi to IDB Bhaban, will be connected with the first route as well. 

The fourth route will be from Shyamoli to Elephant Road, which will cover Shyamoli, Adabor, Mohammadpur, Dhanmondi, Jigatola, Rayerbazar and Hazaribagh areas. It will be connected with the first route at Shyamoli and Elephant Road forming the first inner loop.

Starting from Sayedabad, the fifth route will end at Tejgaon Satrasta via Malibagh, Moghbazar and Kamalapur Rail Station. It will also be connected with the first route and it will form the second loop almost as long as the first loop in the network.

Completing the entire network, the sixth route from Sayedabad to Gulistan will connect all the entry points of the mega city.

The initiative to construct the subway in Dhaka was taken during the BNP-Jamaat government and a private company was primarily selected for the project.

After assuming power, the present caretaker government halted the work of the project and in February last year, it said that the next political government would complete the work. 

Later in November that year, the government, however, shifted from its decision and made a fresh move about the project considering it as a priority work to ease traffic congestion of the capital.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> :The Daily Star: Internet Edition
> 
> TK. 6,200cr METRO PLAN OKAYED
> Rejaul Karim Byron
> 
> The advisory committee on economic affairs yesterday approved a proposal for construction of a subway in Dhaka by a private sector firm with an estimated cost of Tk 6,200 crore.
> 
> The underground rail system will be constructed on Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) basis under the supervision of Bangladesh Railway, meeting sources said.
> 
> "We have approved the proposal to include in the PICOM (Private Infrastructure Committee) list and now the remaining processes will be done to implement the project," Finance Adviser Mirza Azizul Islam, who chaired the meeting, said.
> 
> The government will now float fresh international tender inviting proposals and at the same time the Planning Commission will prepare a detailed study on the project, sources said.
> 
> Once built, the subway will save Tk 5,319 crore a year through saving human working hours and stopping wastage of imported fuel due to traffic congestions, says the proposal made by the Board of Investment (BoI) .
> 
> While the experts say that it requires for any mega city to have roads covering at least 25-30 percent of its area for easy traffic movement, the roads of Dhaka cover only 5-6 percent.
> 
> According to the BoI proposal, the 52-kilometre subway would have six routes with 50 stations connecting almost 80 percent of the city area. The underground rail system will have the capacity to transport on average 40 lakh passengers a month.
> 
> The first route would start from Gabtoli and end at Sayedabad via Mohakhali and it would be connected with the second route, Uttara to Mohakhali, at the Mohakhali bus terminal.
> 
> The third route, Pallabi to IDB Bhaban, will be connected with the first route as well.
> 
> The fourth route will be from Shyamoli to Elephant Road, which will cover Shyamoli, Adabor, Mohammadpur, Dhanmondi, Jigatola, Rayerbazar and Hazaribagh areas. It will be connected with the first route at Shyamoli and Elephant Road forming the first inner loop.
> 
> Starting from Sayedabad, the fifth route will end at Tejgaon Satrasta via Malibagh, Moghbazar and Kamalapur Rail Station. It will also be connected with the first route and it will form the second loop almost as long as the first loop in the network.
> 
> Completing the entire network, the sixth route from Sayedabad to Gulistan will connect all the entry points of the mega city.
> 
> The initiative to construct the subway in Dhaka was taken during the BNP-Jamaat government and a private company was primarily selected for the project.
> 
> After assuming power, the present caretaker government halted the work of the project and in February last year, it said that the next political government would complete the work.
> 
> Later in November that year, the government, however, shifted from its decision and made a fresh move about the project considering it as a priority work to ease traffic congestion of the capital.



No that plan is scrapped as that was not done in accordance with new transport plan. Under the new initialive they will implement metro through PPP for $3.2 billion.
How much they spent on Delhi metro?


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh moves down ranks despite reforms*
Says Doing Business 2010 report



Star Business Report

*Bangladesh fell four notches to the 119th position in a survey of 183 nations, mainly because of slower reforms, said the Doing Business 2010 report released globally yesterday.*

The slip came despite three major reforms undertaken in the reported period (June 2008 to May 2009), it said.

Despite successful reforms in the three areas, the country slipped a few places in the global ranking. This is because these reforms were not aggressive enough, said Syed Akhtar Mahood, senior programme manager of Bangladesh Investment Climate Fund, managed by International Finance Corporation (IFC), at the launch of the report.

*The World Bank explains that Bangladesh has reformed in three areas, but other countries have done more.*

This is the seventh 'Doing Business' report published jointly by the WB and IFC. The report helps both local and foreign businesses understand business regulations in a country.

*Among South Asian nations, Pakistan tops the list with the 85th position, followed by the Maldives at 87, Sri Lanka at 105, Nepal at 123, Bhutan at 126, India at 133 and Afghanistan at 160.
*
Of the 183 countries considered for this year's report, a record 133 nations carried out over 200 reforms.

The report covers 10 indicators affecting businesses -- dealing with construction permits, employing workers, registering property, getting credit, protecting investors, paying taxes, trading across borders, enforcing contracts and closing a business.

*Bangladesh has been recognised as the most active reformer in South Asia, implementing three reforms -- introduction of an online company registration system, corporate income tax cuts and expedited cross-border trade by automating customs clearance systems.*

The report said Bangladesh has simplified business start-up by implementing an online company registration system, reducing the time required from 35 days to just a day.

Bangladesh also reduced the corporate income tax rate from 40 percent to 37.5 percent, while increasing the capital gains tax rate from 5 percent to 15 percent.

The time required to acquire a bonded warehouse was reduced by three months, while the time needed to register property dropped by nearly 200 days.

Trade was expedited by an automation of customs clearance at the Chittagong Port as it condensed the time required to clear goods, the report mentioned.

*However, the report suggests Bangladesh needs to adopt a more strategic and institutionalised approach to regulatory reforms to keep up with an increasingly competitive global environment where other countries are reforming fast.*

To ensure the country retains its competitive edge, Bangladesh needs to spread its reforms across more regulatory areas, said Mahmood in a videoconference from Nepal.

He said the reforms need to be deeper and implementation faster.

So it is vital for Bangladesh to strengthen the Regulatory Reform Commission, he added.

Of the other South Asian nations, India improved its score on the 'closing a business' indicator by taking steps to ease resolution of insolvency cases.

Nepal lowered property transfer costs. Pakistan eased business start-up procedures by introducing an e-service registration system, while Sri Lanka improved its access to finance indicator.

For the first time, a Sub-Saharan African economy, Rwanda, led the world in 'Doing Business' reforms in seven out of 10 indicators. The Arab Republic of Egypt, Liberia, Moldova, the Kyrgyz Republic and Tajikistan joined Rwanda on the list of global top reformers.

Singapore topped the list for the fourth consecutive time, followed by New Zealand in the second and Hong Kong in the third position.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh most active business regulatory reformer in South Asia: 
WB report
English_Xinhua 2009-09-09 19:35:37 

DHAKA, Sept. 9 (Xinhua) -- Six out of eight economies, including Bangladesh, in South Asia strengthened business regulations between June 2008 and May 2009, which made them more efficient, creating more opportunities for local firms, said the World Bank on Wednesday.

Bangladesh, the region's most active reformer, simplified business start-up by implementing an online company registration system -- reducing start-up time by nearly a month, the Washington-based bank said in a press release issued here in Dhaka on Wednesday.

According to the World Bank (WB) report "Doing Business 2010: Reforming through Difficult Times," a record 131 of 183 economies around the globe reformed business regulation between June 2008 and May 2009.

The report, seventh in a series of annual reports published by the International Finance Corporation (IFC) and some other members of the WB group, said Bangladesh also reduced the corporate income tax rate from 40 percent to 37.5 percent, while increasing the capital gains tax rate from 5 percent to 15 percent.

It said trade was expedited by automation of customs clearance at the country's southeastern Chittagong port, some 242 km away of capital Dhaka, to shorten the time required to clear goods.

However, notwithstanding the reforms undertaken, the report's findings suggest that Bangladesh need to adopt a more strategic and institutionalized approach to regulatory reforms to keep up with an increasingly competitive global environment where other countries are reforming fast.

"Even with the success of Bangladesh's reforms, the country has slipped by a few places in the global ranking. This is because these reforms are not aggressive enough," said Syed Akhtar Mahmood, Senior Program Manager, Bangladesh Investment Climate Fund, a program introduced by the IFC.

He said, "To ensure that the country is retaining its competitive edge, Bangladesh needs to spread its reforms across more regulatory areas, the reforms need to be deeper and implementation needs to be faster. In this context, it is vital for Bangladesh to strengthen the Regulatory Reform Commission."

According to the report, Bangladesh's close neighbor India improved its score on the "closing a business" indicator by taking steps to ease resolution of insolvency cases -- a critical area in times of crisis.

It said Nepal lowered property transfer costs. Pakistan made it easier to start a business by introducing an e-service registration system. And Sri Lanka improved access to credit information to help expand access to finance.

"In an active year of business regulatory reform, economies in South Asia have picked up their reform pace -- though there is still room for more action," Dahlia Khalifa, an author of the report, was quoted as saying. 

Bangladesh most active business regulatory reformer in South Asia: WB report _English_Xinhua


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> No that plan is scrapped as that was not done in accordance with new transport plan. Under the new initialive they will implement metro through PPP for $3.2 billion.
> How much they spent on Delhi metro?


I have no idea about the cost of Delhi or Calcutta Subway. The Daily Star news is old. Does someone have any new route plan for the Subway? I will prefer one double-tracked loop (circular) line underground, overground or a combination of these two.

People usually like underground, but, sometimes I wonder why BD is going after a Subway instead of overground rail transport. Overground may mean also overhead facilities at say 7 metre above ground.

Underground is expensive. Of course, it will be a PPP system, but construction cost is much higher than the overground. More is the initial investment, more the train fare goes up. Whatever may be the system, it will require a much elaborate survey of existing facilities along a proposed route.

It cannot be done without full coordination among the city office, T&T, WASA, electric deptts, Road and Highways and other utilities departments. I am just hoping when the subway is completed, there will be enough electricity to run the trains. Steam engines cannot pull the underground trains.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh eyes frozen food exports to Russia​*Bss, Dhaka
Bangladesh may start exporting frozen food, including shrimps, to Russia this year opening a new market.

*A Russian veterinary delegation has recently visited Bangladesh and saw seafood plants. The delegation has initially selecting four plants to export shrimps and seafood to the Russian market.*

Delegates have also issued export permission and necessary guidelines for processing the merchandise for Russian buyers. The fisheries department has sent a memorandum to the ministry for approval before signing it with the Russian importers.

*Bangladesh exports frozen foods to 16 countries including the US, EU, UK and UAE. Russia will be the new export destination of the country's frozen food, Abul Bashar, an official of Bangladesh Frozen Food Exporters Association (BFFEA), told the news agency.*

He said the association is also working on a scheme to increase export of frozen food to countries like Australia and Canada where expatriate Bangladeshis are living in large numbers.

Bashar said the delegation visited seafood-processing units at Chittagong and Khulna and were impressed by their high standards. In the process, they selected Apex Foods Ltd and ARK Sea Foods of Chittagong, Fresh Foods Ltd of Khulna and Bagerhat Sea Foods for opening export to Russia.

Explaining how frozen food processing facilities achieved impressive hygienic standard over the recent years working on earlier improvement, Bashar said a food and veterinary delegation of EU which visited Bangladesh recently offered 10 more local processing plants the export permission to EU market.

With it, the number of frozen food plants now exporting to the EU market stands at 68 including 27 in Chittagong and 41 in Khulna region. Moreover, the number of fish plants now operating having BFFEA licence is 145.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Stone chips exports to India double on high demand​*
Kawsar Khan

Export of stone chips, an important construction ingredient, to India *doubled in the last two years, thanks to its high demand from Tripura and Methalaya, the two north-eastern states of the neighbouring country.*

*Sector people say although India is a natural source of stone, the two states import the construction material from Bangladesh since it is cost effective for the users there.* They also point to the fact that the *Indian construction contractors prefer collecting Bangladeshi stone to the one available in different parts of their own country, as transportation costs much more than it costs in case of the import from Bangladesh.*

*"Last year we exported around one crore cubic feet (cft) of crushed stone to the Indian states and the demand was created due to huge construction works in those regions,"* said Abdul Ahad, president of Bangladesh Stone Merchants Association (BSMA).

The annual sales of stone chips to India were between 50 and 60 lakh cft two years back, the sector people said.

In the Indian market, each cft of crushed stones costs around Tk 120, while it ranges from Tk 100 to Tk 120 in Dhaka.

"Though crushed stones price is almost the same in Dhaka and in export markets of India, we can make a little bit more profit by exporting because of the low transportation cost," said Abdul Matin Khan, general secretary of BSMA.

It costs around Tk 29 to transport each cft of crushed stone from Sylhet to Dhaka, while it ranges from Tk 15 to Tk 17 to send it to India, Khan added.

*Besides earning foreign currency, crushed stone exports have also created job opportunities for around 10 lakh peopledirectly and indirectly, according to industry insiders.*

They, however, denied any environment pollution extracting stones by machine, though the government slapped an embargo on it in February.

Jafflong and Volaganj of Sylhet are the main sources for natural stone in the country.

*The embargo was enforced to save environment of the rivers of Piyain and Dauki in Sylhet, a source of the 75 percent of stone supply.*

However, manual extraction of stones was allowed. Restrictions led to drastic reduction of stone collection, followed by supply crunch and price hike.

"Though we are exporting stone chips to Tripura and Meghalaya, a few companies have also started importing stone from India due to short of supply from the domestic source,", said the BSMA president.

Following the government embargo, some local contractors, who signed deals at the previous stone chips rate, have suffered a huge loss due to price hike of stones.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I have no idea about the cost of Delhi or Calcutta Subway. The Daily Star news is old. Does someone has any new route plan for the Subway? I will prefer one double-tracked loop (circular) line underground, overground or a combination of these two.
> 
> People usually like underground, but, sometimes I wonder why BD is going after a Subway instead of overground rail transport. Overground may mean also overhead facilities at say 7 metre above ground.
> 
> Underground is expensive. Of course, it will be a PPP system, but construction cost is much higher than the overground. More is the initial investment, more the train fare goes up. Whatever may be the system, it will require a much elaborate survey of existing facilities along a proposed route.
> 
> It cannot be done without full coordination among the city office, T&T, WASA, electric deptts, Road and Highways and other utilities departments. I am just hoping when the subway is completed, there will be enough electricity to run the trains. Steam engines cannot pull the underground trains.



No we will do elevated express way which might include Rail as well. PM sent back the elevated expressway proposal last week to incorporated rail in it.
Regarding subway, we must go underground. Otherwise it will be limited to to only over the existing few big roads in Dhaka as there is no more space to run them through in the residential and commercial areas. If we go by open cut method then the question of relocating existing utility will come but with boring method we dont have to, as the subway will be way deeper than the existing utility lines.


----------



## eastwatch

The Daily Ittefaq - September 12, 2009
THREE NEW RICE VARIETIES CAN SURVIVE 18 DAYS OF FLOOD

The above news is from 'Ittefaq', a Bengali vernacular newspaper. In short, the news says about three new breeds of rice that have been developed by the Bangladesh Rice Research Institute (BRRI). All these breeds will help the farmers in the southwest of BD where they suffer from floodwater, salty water, and too much of fluctuation of river water due to moon tides. 

These varieties can cope with three different adverse conditions, such as when the paddy is even 7 ft underwater for upto 18 days, salty soil in the shrimp farming belt, and also water fluctuations due to daily moon tides.

After a successful field-tests, the seeds will be distributed this year among the farmers in the southwest. This is what Dr. M.A. Salam has told Ittefaq. In three different seasons a total of 961,944 hectares (2,376,931 acres) remain farrow due to adverse conditions. Now, these lands will be brought under plough. 

=========================================
**Please note that the total farmland area in BD is 21 million acres. To this, in effect an additional 2.3 million acres will be added for one crop cultivation. So, it is not a small area and this land will help us raise our rate of food self-sufficiency.

eastwatch


----------



## TopCat

*Record rise in import of scrap-vessels*


Import of scrap-ships doubled in the last fiscal year due to sharp fall in its prices in the international market boosting the supply of raw materials to the country's steel sector.

Local importers purchased 2.2 million tonnes of old ships mostly big sized in 2008-09 fiscal against 0.97 million tonnes over the same period in 2007-08, according to statisitics.

"We've imported ships of over 2.2 million tonnes last year. This is a record in the history of Bangladesh's ship-breaking industry," Enamul Hoque, a senior consultant of Bangladesh Ship Breakers Association (BSBA) told the FE.

The number of ships imported during the last fiscal year was 193 against 120 in 2007-08, he said. 

Currently, an old ship costs around US$300 a tonne in the international market, which was $750 before the recession hit the globe in 2008.

Mr Enamul said local importers have added 19 more shipyards taking the number to 69 to cope with the increased number of old ships being imported in the country.

"Our importers are beaching four to five ships each week and are finishing cutting the same number a week," Zafar Ahmed, president of the BSBA told the FE.

Earlier, there were only 36 active ship breaking yards in Sitakundu, 20 kilometres north of the port city Chittagong, which dismantled 110 ships on an average every year. 

"We now dismantle nearly 60 per cent of the ships sent to scrap-yards across the globe," said Zafar Ahmed, a leading ship breaker.

India breaks around 1.5 million tonnes a year followed by China 1.3 million tonnes, Pakistan 1.0 million tonnes and Turkey around 0.60 million tonnes.

The country's ship breakers offer at least 20 to 25 per cent more price than their competitors in India and Pakistan, making Bangladesh the preferred choice for the 'burial ground' of a large and medium sized ships.

Sitakundu of Chittagong has become world's largest ship-breaking destination as Bangladeshi importers have alredy beaten their competitors in India and Pakistan to buy the highest number of scrap vessels sold in the international market.

Association officials said the country's importers are now financially better off than many of their competitors in India, Pakistan and Turkey, enabling them to scour the world for any old ships up for sale anytime.

China, a large player in ship breaking industry, has now stopped buying scrap vessels because it already built up a buffer stock, they said.

The old ships are the main source of construction steel in Bangladesh. The country's re-rolling mills melt it after dismantling in huge slabs of steel.

The ship scrap melts steel to make 40-grade mild steel (MS) rod which has a major market in the country's steel sector.

The ship breakers supply around 80 per cent of the country's annual steel rod demand, which is met from scrap ships. 

Showkat Ali Chowdhury, who owns Namrin International, the country's largest ship breaker, said the business grew tremendously in recent times as the demand for the steel rose sharply amid recovery in the construction industry.

"Importers are taking the adavantage of the sharp fall in its internaitonal prices," he added.

However, there has not been any remarkable impact on the prices of MS rod at the retail level. The price of 40-grade MS rod which went up to Tk 45,000 a tonne last year is now hovering around Tk 40,000 a tonne.


----------



## leonblack08

*Non-tariff barriers seen as obstacles​*Businessmen, experts point at infrastructure constraint
Sajjadur Rahman
The breakthroughs made in the recent Indo-Bangladesh foreign minister level talks on Bangladesh's connectivity with Nepal and Bhutan will not work if infrastructure constraints and non-tariff barriers in India are not removed, experts and businessmen said.

If everything works properly, Bangladesh might be able to capture new markets in Nepal, Bhutan and northeast India and revive the Mongla Port, they said.

They said Bangladesh, Nepal and Bhutan are yet to boost trade among themselves, despite persistent agreements, mainly because of the barriers, particularly within Indian territory.

"We need to discuss the connectivity issue under a comprehensive framework involving Bhutan and Nepal," said Prof Mustafizur Rahman, executive director of Centre for Policy Dialogue.

Director General of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies Dr Mustafa K Mujeri said Bangladesh has some sort of connectivity with Nepal and Bhutan, but it is not in operation because of infrastructure constraints and non-cooperation of India.

President of Metropolitan Chamber of Commerce and Industry Abdul Hafiz Chowdhury and former president of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry Mir Nasir Hossain echoed the view.

Dr M Rahamatullah, a transport and communications expert, hailed the Indian offer, saying with the connectivity in operation these countries could be Bangladesh's sole markets.

Earlier on Thursday, Bangladesh and India issued a joint statement after a four-day foreign minister level meeting where India agreed to facilitate Nepal-Bangladesh and Bhutan-Bangladesh connectivity.

Economists and businessmen reacted to this cautiously.

India will get some connectivity with its northeastern states, starting with Tripura, as Dhaka has agreed to let India use the Ashuganj river port for goods transport to Tripura.

Despite being India's neighbour, only 1 percent of the country's imports are from Bangladesh whereas nearly 20 percent of Bangladesh's imports come from India. *Bangladesh blamed non-tariff barriers (NTBs) and a large negative list of products imposed by India for its poor export figure.*

*Amid this one-sided business, trade experts and businessmen are in doubt whether the Indian offer of connectivity with Nepal and Bhutan would work or not.*

Abdul Hafiz Chowdhury said Bangladesh's trade with Nepal and Bhutan did not work because of NTBs imposed by India.

"We have to take clearance from seven agencies of India for trading with Bhutan. Moreover, the transit point in India is not developed, which pushes the cost up," he said, adding that loading and unloading of goods from trucks also consume huge time.

Mir Nasir Hossain said, "We could not utilise the connectivity with Nepal and Bhutan effectively because of time limitation on Indian soil and restriction on trucks' movement."

Prof Mustafizur Rahman said, "Withdrawal of NTBs is vital to boost intra-regional trade." He said only a comprehensive plan could address the issue of NTBs and other tariff-related problems.

Although the proposed connectivity with Nepal and Bhutan is nothing new, this time it has come from India as a formal proposal, the trade expert said. "Bangladesh will have the chance to revive the Mongla Port if it is really connected with Nepal and Bhutan," he added.

Abdul Hafiz said the mindset of India has to change for mutual cooperation. Citing the example of duty-free export of eight million readymade garment products to India, he said, "It takes almost 18 percent duty to export those garment products."

Mustafa K Mujeri said besides removal of NTBs, huge investment in infrastructure is needed to utilise this connectivity for mutual economic benefit. Involvement of Bhutan and Nepal in the process is also necessary, he added.

The experts stressed the need for the connectivity, which could revive the Mongla Port.

*"Bhutan, Nepal and seven northeastern states of India are fully land locked. These countries have no outlet and only Bangladesh can provide that outlet,"* said Dr Rahamatullah, former director (transport) of UN ESCAP.

On designating Ashuganj as a new port of call under the Inland Water Transit and Trade Agreement, he said it would enhance bilateral trade. He pointed out that currently there are four ports for use under the agreement.

Mir Nasir, however, said by allowing India on river routes up to Ashuganj, Bangladesh might lose its market opportunity in the seven northeastern Indian states. "Now India can easily carry its goods from Ashuganj to Agartala and other states through the proposed railway link," he said.

Abdul Hafiz echoed the view.

Mustafizur Rahman said, "It will be an advantage for India if it can transport goods from Ashuganj to its territories."

The foreign minister level meeting also agreed to reopen the Sabroom-Ramgarh trade point and the land route at Demagiri-Thegamukh on the Mizoram border for bilateral trade. India has also offered Bangladesh to provide 100MW electricity.

Manzur Ahmed, a trade expert and an adviser of FBCCI, urged the government to sit with businessmen and experts before taking decisions on those issues.

Previously on April 2, 1976, Bangladesh and Nepal signed a transit agreement without incorporating any provision for using the territory and ports and routes for entry and exit for Nepalese vehicles, which made the agreement almost non-functional.

A trade agreement between Bangladesh and Bhutan was also signed in 1980, but in the absence of a passage through Indian territory, the agreement could not be implemented. Later, a protocol on trade and transit agreement with India allowing passage through its territory made the trading between the two close neighbours possible.

Although South Asian countries formed the Saarc two and a half decades ago, integration between the countries is one of the poorest in the world. Intra-regional trade is still limited to 5 percent. Experts quite often blamed political mindset for this poor integration.

For years, Bangladesh has been suffering a significantly large trade deficit with India. According to data available, Bangladesh's export to India in 2008-09 fiscal year was only $276 million against India's $2.8 billion export to Bangladesh, which was $3.38 billion in 2007-08 fiscal year.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> *Record rise in import of scrap-vessels*
> Local importers purchased 2.2 million tonnes of old ships mostly big sized in 2008-09 fiscal against 0.97 million tonnes over the same period in 2007-08, according to statisitics.
> 
> "We now dismantle nearly 60 per cent of the ships sent to scrap-yards across the globe," said Zafar Ahmed, a leading ship breaker.
> 
> India breaks around 1.5 million tonnes a year followed by China 1.3 million tonnes, Pakistan 1.0 million tonnes and Turkey around 0.60 million tonnes.
> 
> The ship breakers supply around 80 per cent of the country's annual steel rod demand, which is met from scrap ships.


It is a good sign that the ship breaking industry has again revived. It was nearly dead due to Peking Olympic purchases by the Chinese. The old ships became very expensive in those days. 

By reading the newspaper, I can assume that the total production of steel and steel goods in BD is around 3 miilion ton per year. Before 1971, it was about 1/2 million ton. Increasing demand of steel is a sign of development and progress of the country.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

RMG export declines 
Monday, September 14,2009 
DHAKA: Export earnings from the readymade garment (RMG) industry is declining drastically facing the adverse effect of the global economic recession, stakeholders say. They said as the big buyers have downsized their order as well as offering low price by 25 per cent, the sector is facing acute order shortage resulting in closer of many factories. Big buyers are now shifting from Bangladesh to get goods at cheap rate, as factories here lost their competitiveness, they said.

Sources said, some big buyers like HNM, Marks and Spencer recently gave a big volume order to neighbouring countries, which usually Bangladeshi factories get. Many buyers have shifted to Bangladesh's competitor countries like China, India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Vietnam citing inability to supply goods at low cost. Till today, rich nations prefer low cost garments since the credit crunch started biting their economy some months back.

Recently both the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) and the BKMEA in separate press conferences have urged the government to provide them share of the stimulus package immediately to help survive the industry. They said RMG export has started experiencing negative growth from last June, which may reach to double digit in August this fiscal. EPB figure shows that export of woven garment plummeted by 4.66 per cent, home textile by 10.66 per cent and textile fabrics by 9.53 per cent during July this fiscal as compared to the same period of last fiscal year. The performance of other components of RMG sector is also frustrating. The overall export plunged by 6.80 per cent during the month.

Statistics show that the situation was totally reverse some months back. Export growth during the July-September period of last fiscal year (2008-09), was 44.66 per cent high than that of the corresponding period of previous year. The growth was 8.04 per cent in January-June period in the same fiscal, which plunged to 3.82 per cent in April-June period. The growth for the first time in the recent past came down to negative range (-0.11 per cent) in July of last fiscal year.

Experts identified the global economic meltdown as the main cause of the worst situation of the RMG industry. They said the RMG import of USA fell by 6.97 per cent due to the global economic meltdown, which had put direct affect on Bangladesh's export.

BGMEA and BKMEA sources said the major competitors of Bangladesh in RMG sector are India, China, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Vietnam. Governments of those countries have provided stimulus packages in several stages to help face their industries the impact of global economic downturn. Those have rather raised their competitiveness amid recession.

India has provided 5 per cent subsidy on long-term loan, 5 per cent subsidy and 10 per cent cash incentive on term loan of dyeing and printing sector, released US$1.09 billion through modified revival scheme, Rs 433 crore fund to establish apparel park, and Rs 570 crore for overall infrastructural development of RMG industry.

Giant China has provided US$29 billion assistance in its US$171billion export, bank loan interest rate at 3 per cent and lift of 17 per cent tax on RMG industry. It is also going to announce a US$1,020 crore package soon following the success of its two previous stimulus packages.

Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Vietnam and Malaysia also provided different types of stimulus package to enhance the competitiveness of their industry.

On the other hand, Bangladesh announced a Tk 3,424 crore policy support on April 19 last, which did not include RMG sector. Later, in the budget of current fiscal the government kept a block allocation of Tk 5,000 crore as stimulus package but is yet to be disfursed. Exporters have long been pressing the government for distributing the fund to help make their sectors competitive.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> *Non-tariff barriers seen as obstacles​*
> For years, Bangladesh has been suffering a significantly large trade deficit with India. According to data available, Bangladesh's export to India in 2008-09 fiscal year was only $276 million against India's $2.8 billion export to Bangladesh, which was $3.38 billion in 2007-08 fiscal year.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News


Please note the downsizing of Indian export volume to BD. It is about $580 million less in the last fiscal than the previous one. Most of this can be attributed to less import of foodstuff. 

The caretaker govt (CTG), specially Gen. Moeen, used all his authority to boost food production immediately after SIDR. Only due to Gen. moeen's efforts, the country took only two years to become virtually self-sufficient in staple food production. The govt before the CTG intentionally discouraged food self sufficiency, so that the Party cronies could import Indian food. 

I hope, the present govt will do all the follow up works to keep on increasing agri output.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

A news from New Age (Sept 18, 2009)

BIBIYANA HAS MORE GAS THAN ESTIMATED, claims Chevron 
Staff Correspondent 

American company Chevron has submitted to the Petrobangla a new estimate of gas reserve in the Bibiyana field, putting the proven recoverable reserve&#12539;at 4.4 trillion cubic feet, up by a staggering amount of 2.7 TCF, said Petrobangla officials.

Energy officials at a meeting with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Wednesday presented the new estimate of gas reserve in the country's second largest gas-field.

As per the new estimate, the gas in place or proven gas reserve&#12539;of the field has been put at 6.6 trillion cubic feet, of which 4.4 TCF is recoverable, said Petrobangla officials. The earlier estimate had showed that the proven gas reserve was around 2.51 TCF, and Petrobangla had estimated that around 60-70 per cent of the reserve was recoverable.

The PM told the meeting that it was good news for the country that the Bibiyana gas reserve was much higher than the earlier estimate. She was hopeful that more gas would be found,&#12539;said a source who was present at the meeting.

Petrobangla officials said that Chevron submitted its new estimate, made by another US consultant, Degolyer and MacNaughton, on September 13. We have now formed a committee to scrutinise the company's new estimate. If the findings are right, production at the Bibiyana gas-field could be increased to around 1,000 million cubic feet per day in the next two years from the present production of 670mmcfd,&#12539;Petrobangla chairman Muqtadir Ali told New Age on Thursday.

He said that the new estimate puts the total proven plus probable reserve&#12539;at more than 7 TCF and the proven plus probable plus possible&#12539;reserve at more than 8 TCF. He claimed that the new estimate would remove the confusion surrounding the gas reserve and daily production rate at the Bibiyana field.

Energy experts and a seven-member expert committee of Petrobangla had earlier criticised Petrobangla for allowing Chevron to extract more than 450mmcfd of gas as the second estimate of gas reserve by another US company, Ryder and Scott, had put the proven reserve at 2.51 TCF.

After the initial estimate of Degolyer and MacNaughton put the proven reserve at 1.2 TCF in 2000, Chervon and Petrobangla agreed to appoint Ryder and Scott for again estimating the reserve.

After Ryder and Scott put the proven reserve at 2.51 TCF in 2008, Chevron insisted on a further study of the reserve and Petrobangla earlier this year allowed Chevron to appoint D&M.

When the two initial estimates were made, there was no data on gas pressure in the wellhead. After three years of production, D&M got all the data and found the gas in place&#12539;or proven reserve&#12539;of the field at 6.6 TCF, of which 4.4 TCF was recoverable,&#12539;said Muqtadir.

One of the members of expert committee that scrutinised the report of the second estimate of the Ryder and Scott, however, was sceptical about the estimate.

The data we went through showed there was undeveloped proven reserve. I do not know whether they counted the undeveloped proven reserve to show a larger gas reserve. I will have to go through the detailed report of the D&M before making any comment,&#12539;he said.

Muqtadir, however, said that all the data on gas pressure in the Bibiyana gas-field showed that the reserve would be higher than what Ryder and Scott had estimated. The Titas gas-field of the Bangladesh Gas Fields Company Ltd is the largest gas-field in the country with a proven reserve of 9 TCF.


----------



## eastwatch

Please note that if the international price of natural gas is $5 per thousand cft, then 1 trillion cft gas is worth $5 billion and 4.4 trillion cft is worth $22 billion. It is only the base price. When power is produced by using this gas, its economic benefits will be about 50 times more than the base value.


----------



## TopCat

Yea I know and we are wasting them as if we got them free. There is no way on earth BD could afford to use those scarce resource for producing power or using them in CNG run automobiles. The gas must be preserve only to be used in specialized industry and house hold cooking.


----------



## leonblack08

*FDI inflow sets a new benchmark​*Star Business Report
*Bangladesh ranks third among the Sough Asian countries in foreign direct investment (FDI) inflow list for 2008. The country received $1.09 billion in the year.*

This is for the first time the country crossed the billion-dollar-mark in terms of FDI inflow, according to the World Investment Report (WIR) 2009, released globally yesterday.

The WIR 2009 shows that Bangladesh received 63 percent more FDI in 2008 than that of 2007. FDI inflow was $666.3 million in 2007.

Prepared by United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD), the report subtitled "Trans-national Cooperation, Agricultural Production and Development" was released by the Board of Investment (BoI) in Bangladesh yesterday.

*In 2008 India received $41.56 billion FDI and Pakistan $5.4 billion, making them top two FDI receiving countries in the area.* India ranked 13th globally, while the global ranking for Bangladesh was not available.

Despite a worldwide financial crisis, India, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Afghanistan have made significant progress in receiving FDI.

*But FDI inflow in Pakistan, Nepal and Bhutan declined during the time, while it remained static in the Maldives at $15 million both in 2007 and 2008, the report says.*

The rise in FDI shows that investors prefer Bangladesh for their business, SA Samad, executive chairman of BoI, told journalists at the report launching programme.

*Samad however termed the FDI inflow in the country 'very low' compared to the position of other countries. He said small countries like Taiwan and Singapore received a huge amount of FDI for congenial business environment and adequate infrastructure facilities.*

We are among the worst performers in the global ranking," said the BoI executive chairman.

He said gas, power and infrastructure are some of the lucrative areas that interest the foreign investors.

He also stressed infrastructure development, and branding Bangladesh positively to attract more FDI.

According to the report, telecommunication sector performed the best in 2008 receiving $641.39 million, which was $201.90 million in the previous year.

Textiles and weaving pulled in $126.36 in 2008, while the amount was $102.35 million in 2007.

Banking, the third largest FDI recipient, attracted $141.76 million, which was $79.96 million in 2007.

Food industry received $22.89 million in 2008, agriculture and fisheries $14.43 million and others $139.5 million, while the figures were $9.84 million, $7.33 million and $264.99 million respectively in 2007.

Egypt emerged as the top investor in 2008 with $373.4 million as its telecom company Orascom invested heavily in Bangladesh's mobile phone operator Banglalink. The second largest investor was UK with $130.57 million. Bangladesh received $102.19 million from the United Arab Emirates, $70.72 million from Malaysia, $57.15 million from Japan and $44.64 million from South Korea in the period.

The United States, Hong Kong, Norway and the Netherlands were the other major investors in 2008.

BoI officials at the function said a total of 89 foreign companies registered themselves with the BoI in the first eight months of 2008 till August to invest Tk 4,161 crore, while registration in the same period of 2007 was worth Tk 4,668 crore.

Dr M Ismail Hossain, professor of economics at Jahangirnagar University, presented the report, while Abu Reza Khan, executive member of BoI, also spoke among others.


The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh achieves 5.9&#37; GDP growth in 2008-09 fiscal: ADB​*
DHAKA, Sept. 15 (Xinhua) -- Bangladesh's GDP grew by 5.9 percent in the 2008-09 fiscal year ended in June, slightly lower than 6.2 percent in the previous fiscal year due mainly to global economic slowdown, the Asian Development Bank said here Tuesday.

According to June 2009 issue of the Manila-based bank's Quarterly Economic Update for Bangladesh released here Tuesday, the country's GDP growth deterred because of the moderation in aggregate demand affected by a slowdown in exports and remittance inflows, and also underpinned by private consumption (about 75 percent of GDP), which rose by 6.0 percent.

It said several downside risks to the economy in the near term include a delayed recovery of the global economy, likely shortfalls in revenue collections and mobilization of external financing, and the onset of natural disasters.

According to the Quarterly Economic Update released through a press statement, the country's industry sector growth declined to 5.9 percent in 2008-09 from previous year's 6.8 percent as export production in the second half of the fiscal year slowed due to the global slowdown.

*But the South Asian country's agriculture sector managed to post 4.6 percent in growth in 2008-09, up from 3.2 in the previous 2007-08, owing to high growth in food-grain production aided by favorable weather and strong government support.*

*The ADB update said weak investor sentiment also affected manufacturing growth. Growth in the power and gas subsectors dropped to 4.5 percent in 2008-09 from 6.8 percent in 2007-08, while growth in the construction sector dipped slightly to 5.7 percent.*

The service sector growth also slowed slightly to 6.3 percent in 2008-09, due to the slowdown in remittance inflows, lower trade activities, and moderation in industry growth, it said.

*Exports grew 10.3 percent in 2008-09, a sharp deceleration from the 15.9 percent in 2007-08 as retail sales in developed economies fell while imports in the same year rose only 4.1 percent. As a result, the trade deficit narrowed to 4.7 billion U.S. dollars in fiscal year 2008-09, from 5.3 billion U.S. dollars in 2007-08.*

The Quarterly Economic Update said revenue collection remained unchanged at 11.2 percent of GDP in 2008-09 because of the sharp fall in import growth due to the fall in international fuel and commodity prices, the global economic crisis and slower expansion of economic activity.

Private sector credit growth slowed to 14.6 percent year-on-year in June 2009, down from 24.9 percent in June 2008, because of the slower trade growth and slack in investment activities due to the global economic recession.

The weighted average nominal exchange rate (taka/dollar) remained mostly stable in fiscal year 2008-09 with modest depreciation, moving between 68.5 taka-69.1 taka to one U.S. dollar, benefiting from the healthy and stable foreign exchange reserve position and high remittance inflows.

Growth of workers' remittances remained robust at 22.4 percent and pushed the current account surplus of 2.5 billion U.S. dollars in fiscal year 2008-09 from 680 million U.S. dollars in fiscal year 2007-08. The overall balance of payments surplus ballooned to 2.1 billion U.S. dollars in 2008-09 from 331 million in 2007-08.

Gross foreign exchange reserves were 7.5 billion U.S. dollars at the end of June 2009, up 1.3 billion U.S. dollars during the fiscal year while the falling trend in inflation continues with point-to-point inflation reaching 6.7 percent 2008-09 from 9.9 percent in 2007-08.

Bangladesh achieves 5.9% GDP growth in 2008-09 fiscal: ADB _English_Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> Please note the downsizing of Indian export volume to BD. It is about $580 million less in the last fiscal than the previous one. Most of this can be attributed to less import of foodstuff.
> 
> The caretaker govt (CTG), specially Gen. Moeen, used all his authority to boost food production immediately after SIDR. Only due to Gen. moeen's efforts, the country took only two years to become virtually self-sufficient in staple food production. The govt before the CTG intentionally discouraged food self sufficiency, so that the Party cronies could import Indian food.
> 
> I hope, the present govt will do all the follow up works to keep on increasing agri output.



You will like this.ADB's words are supporting your view.



> *But the South Asian country's agriculture sector managed to post 4.6 percent in growth in 2008-09, up from 3.2 in the previous 2007-08, owing to high growth in food-grain production aided by favorable weather and strong government support.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Yea I know and we are wasting them as if we got them free. There is no way on earth BD could afford to use those scarce resource for producing power or using them in CNG run automobiles. The gas must be preserve only to be used in specialized industry and house hold cooking.


You cannot produce power without using fuel, and you cannot run the factories without power. How can we increase our GDP if the factories do not run? However, a time may come in the future, when BD economy is worth, say, $500 billion and its export is, say, $50 billion. A part, say, $8 billion out of that $50 billion export may then be used to import oil, gas and liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) from abroad. 

At that stage of big GDP, the economy will become self-propelled. We will produce a certain amount of goods, export a good part of it and then purchase raw materials, foods and FUELS with the export proceeds. At the present stage of development, BD is luckier than many other developing countries to have a huge stock of coal and natural gas.

BD coal reserve is about five times more than the reserve of gas. BD should make best use of these fuel reserves so that the economy grows at a fast rate to reach a level when it can be self-propelled. At that point only, we can keep our gas underground and run the economy with the imported fuel. 

However, please note that many of the gas fields are spread over the border to India and Burma. Will it be okay then, that we keep the gas underground only to be stolen by our two great neighbours?


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> If government need to pay $6 billion for the electricity, then so be it. We need power to get our economy moving. $6 billion in the vault of BB means nothing to the economy if we dont use them.
> Most of the power projects are BOO or BOT. And big investment is also coming through PPP. So investors have to bring money from overseas which in turn will increase our foreign currency reserve, forget reducing.


Le Halua! If that is the case then what's wrong with BNP wala's accommodating TK 2,0000 (Around $3.5 B and that is too a hoax) CRORE in electricity sector? Seems like justice in AWAMY style, " Bichar mani kintu boro talgash ta amaar" has come into play with the push.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> No we will do elevated express way which might include Rail as well. PM sent back the elevated expressway proposal last week to incorporated rail in it.
> Regarding subway, we must go underground. Otherwise it will be limited to to only over the existing few big roads in Dhaka as there is no more space to run them through in the residential and commercial areas. If we go by open cut method then the question of relocating existing utility will come but with boring method we dont have to, as the subway will be way deeper than the existing utility lines.


A commuter train line and an expressway do not necessarily go to the same destination. I do not think such a project will be feasible in the long run. Separation of expressway and commuter rail road is needed. The foundation and the structures will be too heavy for a combined system and, therefore, it will be too expensive.

An underground system is also too expensive and takes too long to build one. On the other hand, an elevated or an over the ground loop line can be built in a much shorter time span. A proposed loop line may be skirted around the city, although, at some points, it can be laid overhead of the existing roads. Depending upon the availability of space, the rail tracks may be supported on either one-legged or two-legged (called 'rahmen') piers.

Some of the rail stations can be inter-connected initially by bus and finally by underground trains in order to facilitate transport to places in between these two stations. In case of both the deep tunnel or open cut constructions, the design and construction companies must get all the data related to the existing structures, such as utility lines, water canals, rivers, drains, manholes, roads, highways, building piles etc. 

Whether some of these will be removed, relocated or dismantled is a different matter. These information are needed to select the route, its depth from the surface and to select the locations of stations and air-venting facilities. Therefore, even if the govt deptts provide necessary information, an extensive survey on the existing facilities must precede the selection of route.


----------



## eastwatch

The Daily Star - Details News

ADB PROJECTS 5.2pc GDP GROWTH FOR BANGLADESH 
Star Business Report

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) forecast Bangladesh's economic growth at 5.2 percent for the current fiscal year (2009-10), down from nearly 5.9 percent the previous year.

The ADB report blames the effects of global slowdown on exports and remittances and a low consumer spending and domestic demand for this downturn in growth.

GDP growth is forecast to slide further to 5.2 percent in fiscal 2009-10 as the global economic slowdown persists with continued moderation in external and domestic demand, said the Manila-based international lender in Asian Development Outlook (ADO) 2009 report, released Tuesday.

The report is an ADB's flagship annual economic publication. This year's report has forecast economic expansion in developing Asia to come in at 3.9 percent, up from the 3.4 percent predicted in March. In 2010, the growth projection is likewise upgraded to 6.4 percent from 6 percent. Stronger growth in East Asia and South Asia underpinned the improved prospects.

Prospects for South Asia improved to 5.6 percent this year, up from the previous forecasts of 4.8 percent as the outlook for five of the eight sub-regional economies were upgraded.

The sub-region's limited reliance on trade partly shielded it from the adverse effects of the global slump. Emerging signs of a recovery in private business confidence and a continued large fiscal stimulus announced in the July 2009 budget helped bolster India's projected economic expansion to 6 percent this year, upgraded from 5 percent in March.

Bleaker prospects are projected for the Maldives, on account of weak tourism receipts, and for Pakistan and Sri Lanka due to tight domestic demand and the weak global economy.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> *A commuter train line and an expressway do not necessarily go to the same destination. I do not think such a project will be feasible in the long run. Separation of expressway and commuter rail road is needed. The foundation and the structures will be too heavy for a combined system and, therefore, it will be too expensive.*
> An underground system is also too expensive and takes too long to build one. On the other hand, an elevated or an over the ground loop line can be built in a much shorter time span. A proposed loop line may be skirted around the city, although, at some points, it can be laid overhead of the existing roads. Depending upon the availability of space, the rail tracks may be supported on either one-legged or two-legged (called 'rahmen') piers.
> 
> Some of the rail stations can be inter-connected initially by bus and finally by underground trains in order to facilitate transport to places in between these two stations. In case of both the deep tunnel or open cut constructions, the design and construction companies must get all the data related to the existing structures, such as utility lines, water canals, rivers, drains, manholes, roads, highways, building piles etc.
> 
> Whether some of these will be removed, relocated or dismantled is a different matter. These information are needed to select the route, its depth from the surface and to select the locations of stations and air-venting facilities. Therefore, even if the govt deptts provide necessary information, an extensive survey on the existing facilities must precede the selection of route.



You are right. Express way and train track shoud be separated venture. But we must need underground as if you had circular rail and all how you could get to the center of the town. Also if you want to 100% discourage privately owned car then you have to follow New York model where a person is always in walking distance from a subway station. In addition to subway we also need circular rail, Gajipur-Dhaka-Narayanganj expressway etc.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Le Halua! If that is the case then what's wrong with BNP wala's accommodating TK 2,0000 (Around $3.5 B and that is too a hoax) CRORE in electricity sector? Seems like justice in AWAMY style, " Bichar mani kintu boro talgash ta amaar" has come into play with the push.



Spending public money for the benifits of public is different than the spending public money in owns interest. BNP not only misappropriated the public money but also failed to secure any donor funding due to rampant corruption. We all know the mini power plants licensing scheme and how those were sold to BNP goons and WB had no other choice but to abandon the whole project. Also Tongi station, total waste of money, then Big Khambas with Tarique scam.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> You are right. Express way and train track shoud be separated venture. But we must need underground as if you had circular rail and all how you could get to the center of the town. Also if you want to 100&#37; discourage privately owned car then you have to follow New York model where a person is always in walking distance from a subway station. In addition to subway we also need circular rail, Gajipur-Dhaka-Narayanganj expressway etc.



Building a metropolitan railway system is an ongoing process. It will continue for at least 50 years. Important thing is how to plan a system that combines all the methods of rail way transportation. A circular loop line shall be around Dhaka, but it may not necessarily be completely skirting the city. Route can be decided on availability of land. 

We have to understand that Dhaka is not something static. Today, where it is not a busy locality, tomorrow there will be thousands of houses and lakhs of people. A loop line will help Dhaka expand outwards.

Subway is needed, but whatever the political people say, it cannot be built overnight. A combined surface and overhead loop line will take lesser time to build. There must be bus services in between diagonally opposite stations along the loop line. A country's govt who talk of underground should have money to purchase thousands of buses. Bus service is very normal in any developed country.

Even if there is a suitable bus system, Dhaka also needs an underground ultimately. But, my point is not all cannot be underground, there must be surface trains as well and there must be loop line. 

There is no way to discourage private cars in Dhaka. It will keep on increasing. But, there are many other reasons for traffic jam. There is problem with rail crossings and with traffic signalling system. There are still rickshaws running along the same route that a car takes. There are not many by-passes and no underground parking spaces. People park their cars at places of their choice. 

To relieve the congstions, these bottlenecks are the first things that need to be attended. But, bus service is for those who are without cars. Unfortunately, most of the cars have concentrated in Dhaka. Because of car jungle, ordinary people like me suffer.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Spending public money for the benifits of public is different than the spending public money in owns interest. BNP not only misappropriated the public money but also failed to secure any donor funding due to rampant corruption. We all know the mini power plants licensing scheme and how those were sold to BNP goons and WB had no other choice but to abandon the whole project. Also Tongi station, total waste of money, then Big Khambas with Tarique scam.


About KHAMBA project, the total expenditure was Tk.13,500 crore. The main beneficiary was that KOKKO. After spending this much of money, BD poors did not receive a single kilowatt of additional power. 

Khambas have eaten up all the electricity by probably some unknown methods only the mother of those two SONAR CHAND knows. It surprises me people with education support stealing national wealths of a poor country by the politically connected ones.

I wish this govt to do better. But, I am also a little confused, they are talking too big, but have little preparedness.


----------



## eastwatch

$16.58b sought from donors for PRSP 
Friday, September 25,2009 

DHAKA: The government has sought $16.58 billion from donor agencies to implement the revised three-year poverty reduction strategy paper (PRSP), which aims to generate employment and achieve higher economic growth.

The total cost to implement the second PRSP is Tk 3,108.27 billion, of which the government will mobilise Tk 2,590 billion from the domestic sources.

The development partners will finalise their commitment at a Local Consultative Group meeting on January 17-20.

"The government has placed its revised PRSP requirement before the multilateral lending agencies to help us implement the strategy paper," finance minister AMA Muhith said after the meeting with the foreign aid agencies on Thursday.

The government briefed the development partners on the changes made to the development guidelines and indicative costs of achieving goals in 18 sectors under the revised PRSP. Some donors earlier expressed their reservations about the revision of the paper.

The revised second phase of the PRSP will be finalised in December after it is debated in parliament and the government will have only 18 months to implement the mammoth plan to develop the country and alleviate poverty. 

The finance minister is upbeat about achieving this fiscal revenue collection target as the government has put much emphasis on mobilisation.

A part of the resource gap of $16.58 billion can also be met through public-private partnership initiatives as it is not possible to get such amount of committed fund, he said.

"We need to motivate potential investors and in the next month the government will announce PPP guidelines and formulated laws relating to special economic zones," he added.

The donors have expressed some doubt about the implementation of the PRSP and termed it as very ambitious, the finance minister said.

"The donors said investment guideline lacks key policies. And we will incorporate their views after scrutinising them," he added.

A meeting source said the World Bank wanted continuity of the development guidelines, which means the non-implemented of PRSP programmes should be included in the five-year plan.

"The Asian Development Bank wanted the government to identify specific development areas, whereas Japan wanted the local resource collection to be more specified," he said.

Mr Muhith said the government will inform the developmental partners about the changes made in the PRSP after the consultation is over in December.

Country head of Department for International Development (DFID) Chris Austin said the donors are committed to help Bangladesh and reduce poverty.

"The government has sought expertise and resources from us, and we will take the final decision after studying them," he said.

The development partners have expressed their concern with the government about the amended public procurement act and guidelines and that they are 'generally pleased' with the government response, he added.

Mr Muhith made it clear that the second PRSP will be different from the first one as it will be debated in parliament and consulted with other stakeholders before the finalisation.

"The first one was never reviewed or monitored, but the current paper will be under the lens of the government," he said.

The public sector reform is essential to implement the development guidelines and it will also increase the efficiency of managing public expenditure, he added. 

"The government will introduce sixth five-year plan from 2011-12, but there should be a development plan for the 2009-11 and the PRSP will fill up the gap," he explained.

Planning minister AK Khandkar said parliament will start debating the revised PRSP from October 4 and it will continue until November, he said.

"The planning ministry will also sit with line ministries in every one or two months to review the implementation of the development and PRSP projects," he added.

The government needs to strengthen the planning commission, Bureau of Statistics, IMED, and other government monitoring agencies for smooth implementation of the PRSP, Mr Khandkar said.

The government in the revised PRSP has projected growth of the gross domestic product (GDP) at 6.5 per cent in the final year of its implementation period in fiscal 2010-2011.

Besides, incorporation of the pledges made in election manifesto that aim to achieve eight per cent GDP growth by 2013, the governing party has also raised the execution cost of the three-year second PRSP.

The fund for social safety net programmes has been expanded by Tk 231 billion to Tk 265 billion, micro-credit by Tk 108 billion to Tk 113 billion, agriculture by Tk 80.5 billion to Tk 229 billion, food security by Tk 66 billion to Tk 151 billion and private sector development by Tk 24.64 billion to Tk 54 billion in the revised PRSP.

Representatives from the United Nations, International Monetary Fund, representatives of Japanese and Danish embassies, JICA, CIDA, EC Delegation, USAID, UNDP, among others, were present in the meeting.

The revised and amended PRSP-2 has been renamed as 'Steps towards Change: National Strategy for Accelerated Poverty Reduction II (FY: 2009-11)' and identified priority areas, including stable macroeconomic position and leash inflation in the backdrop of global recession.

It envisages effective steps against corruption, ensure supply of sufficient power and energy, remove poverty and inequality and establish good governance.

A sound macroeconomic management for higher economic growth and investment in priority and important areas is one of the main strategies to attain a society without inequality and poverty.

Required infrastructure, expansion of social safety net programme and development of human resources are the other strategies to reach the goals, the paper said.

Sustainability of the strategies will depend on promoting public-private partnership, specifying the proper roles of public and private sectors and providing stimulus package to offset the damage of the global recession.

The government will review the implementation of the PRSP every year and the three years mid-term budget framework will be replaced by five years term where new projects will be included along with the existing projects.

The second PRSP will emphasise on farm production increase, diversification of cash crop, input distribution at a reasonable cost, agriculture subsidy, promotion of agro processed industries, reconstruction of agriculture marketing management and establishment of price commission for the farm products.

Dredging, flood control and improved irrigation system will be undertaken to develop water resources management, and national rural development committee will be formed under the leadership of the prime minister to formulate rural development policies, the draft PRSP spelled out.

The government will construct four-lane highways and important bridges for effective road network and it will also develop road network at the border areas to boost regional trade. 

The Padma Bridge will be constructed by 2013 and the Bangladesh Railway will undertake a massive planning to improve the mass people communication network for cheap transportation.

An action plan will be prepared for Petrobangla and its subsidiaries to increase their capacities and efficiency, and a guideline will be formulated under PPP initiative where local and foreign investors can take part in energy development.

The government has a target to generate 7,000 megawatt by 2013 and 8,000 megawatt by 2015.

Land record and management will be computerised, khas land will be distributed among the landless and laws will be formulated for planned utilisation of lands under the new PRSP.

The revised PRSP has attached importance to expanded social safety network programme to protect the vulnerable from social, economic and natural calamities and the main goal of the programme is to bring all vulnerable under the safety net umbrella.

Available food and purchasing power to buy those are two important components of the food security, and the government will emphasise on disaster and risk management, stipulates the PRSP. 

Effective coordination among public and private organisations and introduction of insurance policies to compensate the affected people are the policies undertaken by the PRSP.

The government will attach importance to primary, secondary and higher education to get knowledge-based society and to maximise the number of productive human resources in the country.

The main target of science and technology guideline is to have knowledge-based society through which growth will increase and poverty will reduce.


----------



## eastwatch

PM eyes $7b FDI by 2015 :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

PM eyes $7b FDI by 2015 
Fri, Sep 25th, 2009 3:50 pm BdST 
Shehabuddin Kislu from New York 

New York, Sept 25 (bdnews24.com)Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has said her government has sets it sights on boosting foreign direct investment into the country to $7 billion by 2015. 

At an address in front of a small group of investors at Grand Hyatt New York on Thursday evening, she said it has also set aside $350 million for three public-private partnership programmes in an effort to draw foreign money. 

She urged global investors to invest in Bangladesh and said her government will extend all support to encourage investment. 

She called upon the investors to consider Bangladesh as their next Asian investment destination as it offers low-cost labor, large domestic market and market access to nearly 3 billion people in Asia. 

Bangdesh's economy has remained somewhat insulated from the fallout of the global financial downturn that has ravaged even many developed economies. 

Hasina mentioned the envisaged improvement of the investment environment in the private sector, and the public-private-partnership (PPP) initiative will soon be brought under the PMO, which will enable it to work closely with the Board of Investment. 

Geographically, Bangladesh is today considered a country of immense possibilities, as its millions of youths have already created waves in the global labour market, she said. 

Highlighting the stupendous growth rates achieved by India and China in the recent past, Hasina said the two promising Asian giants expect to attain 50 percent more growth by 2050. 

Bangladesh hopes to fall successfully into their footsteps soon by introducing e-governance throughout and cutting in on internet expenditure by 75 percent. 

Sajeeb Wazed Joy, the prime minister's son, also spoke at the talk sponsored by Trans-First, a US-based money transfer agency. 

JP Morgan, Citibank, Bear Stearns and other big business firms were represented at the seminar. 

Last month, the Bangladesh Bank said FDI during 2008 topped $1 billion for the first time with the fast-growing telecommunications sector drawing nearly two-thirds of the money. 

The government is now shifting focus to boost infrastructure projects and deal with a chronic power-shortage problem. Bangladesh can produce about 3,500 megawatts although it needs approximately 5,500 megawatts of energy production capacity. 

The IMF projects the economy to grow 5 percent in 2009 and 5.4 percent in 2010. Hasina said her government expects 2009 growth of 6 percent. 

Officials are also using Bangladesh's proximity to larger, more rapidly developing consumer markets like China and India as a key selling point, calling it the "India-plus-one strategy." 

Bangladesh is especially targeting Bangladeshi ex-patriates to continue investing in the country. 

During the fiscal year ended in June, remittances rose 22 percent, or by $1.2 billion, growing faster than the country's garment export business, its largest industry which has suffered during the global economic crisis. 

Meeting with Nepal PM, Maldives president 

Hasina met with Mohamed Nasheed, the president of the Maldives, and her Nepal counterpart Madhob Kumar Nepal at the United Nations HQ on Thursday. 

Abu Taher, a journalist based in New York, said, quoting the the Maldives president, that the Indian Ocean island nation will will take 65 physicians from Bangladesh soon. 

Nasheed also expressed his willingness to take soil from Bangladesh to raise the height of the country from the sea level to deal with the impacts of climate change. 

Both the countries agreed to work together to fight the affects of the climate change.

Hasina and Nepal discussed the transit issue and use of Mongla Port. 

The prime minister offered to give Nepal 15 percent special cut in service charge for using the port. 

Hasina, who came to New York last Tuesday, will address the General Assembly on Saturday. 

She joined a private working dinner with UN secretary-general Ban Ki-moon on Tuesday, a special ceremony and dinner hosted by US president Barack Obama on Wednesday and a luncheon with secretary of state Hillary Clinton on Thursday. She is due back on Oct 1.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> Building a metropolitan railway system is an ongoing process. It will continue for at least 50 years. Important thing is how to plan a system that combines all the methods of rail way transportation. A circular loop line shall be around Dhaka, but it may not necessarily be completely skirting the city. Route can be decided on availability of land.
> 
> We have to understand that Dhaka is not something static. Today, where it is not a busy locality, tomorrow there will be thousands of houses and lakhs of people. A loop line will help Dhaka expand outwards.


Today, I came across a piece of news that says the govt is planning to build 4 new satellite towns around Dhaka. So, my suggestion is to take the loop circular railway more or less around the present Dhaka so that these new towns are built on the other side of the railway. 

Even 20 years ago nobody thought of a moderately developed BD, which is a reality now. When the population are striving and working hard to make BD a middle class economy, its leaders are not showing their talents in planning and developing the transport sector. 

I think, a comprehensive planning is needed. It is not that only one line, subway or surface, will solve all the problems. There must be lines inside the City that connect some of the diagonally opposite stations of the proposed loop line. There must also be other shuttle railway lines that can reach, say, Keraniganj, Munshiganj, Mawa, Dohar, Savar/Aricha, Tongi/Tangail etc. Someday, it will also be necessary to connect all these places with each other by building shuttle train lines. 

All these cannot be built by the govt. At least a 50-year comprehensive planning is required to develop the railway. Govt must, therefore, allow private railway companies to build and operate these lines. Please click the link below and read about the proposed new towns.

Govt to develop 4 satellite towns around Dhaka :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## M_Saint

When dada leaning commie, RAWAMY-INDO-ZION dalaler bacsahas were hiding all the facts, goodies of BNP led GOB's economic success and screaming, lying against it phantom thieveries; hardly anyone understood the similarities of such lie, deception with Saddam/Bathist's so-called corruption. Like none of the promised milk and honey was delivered to IRAQ, Afghan; Shallow dream of 10% economic growth turned out to be a nightmare of the reduction from 6.8 to 5%. Continuation of such trend would halt all the seeds of hard work that BD's entrepreneur and patriotic right wingers sowed in last two decades. No one can laugh and be happier to see us in such direstraight than Malu-Indians, their Zionist new-world's promoters, because poor Muslim's emotion, hunger and desperation are capitals for their fun. BD land didnt inherit anything from dadas but it was Non-Bengalis that built its industry and infrastructures. unfortunately our nationalistic egos led us to the same spot from where we started in 1947 for those traitorous Malu-loving commie, Rawamy Dalals after PAKs break up in 1971. It took good 20+ years to build a foundation from there but we were heading back to 47s position for those traitors. Question is how many times we can afford to start from the beginning? 

BTW, the following link would show how digital deception of AWAMY stooges are panning out,

http://www.bangladesh-bank.org/selectedecooind/magecoind.pdf

And as always Mahmudur Rahman puts it more descriptive way for us to read, 

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## Jako

You do understand that 5&#37; growth at this time of global ecnomic meltdown is not bad at all.......it is quite good........shame on you who suspect the capability of your own country and want to return to dark days of pre1971........your logic is always like-nachte na parle uthon baka!........i will not dictate you my brother ,but will to the least advice you to keep faith in your countrymen and your country.........


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> You do understand that 5&#37; growth at this time of global ecnomic meltdown is not bad at all.......it is quite good........shame on you who suspect the capability of your own country and want to return to dark days of pre1971........your logic is always like-nachte na parle uthon baka!........i will not dictate you my brother ,but will to the least advice you to keep faith in your countrymen and your country.........


Last fiscal year, the economic growth was 5.9% and the govt is expecting a 5.5% growth this year. Even if there is financial melting throughout the world, BD economy could have developed much faster on domestic demand alone if the previous govt cronies did not steal money allocated for the construction of power plants.

Today, about Tk.41,000 Crore is sleeping idle in the Banks, because there are no borrowers. Usually borrowers are either traders or industrialists. The latter group is not coming forward only because even if they build factories, they cannot operate these because there is shortage of electricity.

Govt is trying its best to develop the power sector. But, it takes a long time to build any factory, specially in BD where even the nuts and bolts are to be imported. If and when power is available in sufficient quantity, industrialists will build manufacturing plants and the next phase of BD economic expansion will start. 

If only power is there, I can foresee an yearly 10% economic growth after, say, 10 years from now. Today BD has to be content with only 5.5% growth only because we are reaping what we have sown during the BNP's 5 years of misrule. BNP cronies just stole money from the State coffer allocated for power generation. The two GREAT SONS of Begum Zia are mainly responsible for this. They need billions of dollars to take to their graves. 

It may also be that these people wanted us to be an economic colony of India. There remains negative-minded people in BD who would rather prefer an underdeveloped BD economically dominated by India only to prove their point that BD was better before 1971. Do not expect these people to forfeit their dreams, but their dreams will never come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

The Daily Star - Details News

PADMA BRIDGE LOOKS TO MARKET FOR Tk 4,200cr
Sarwar A Chowdhury

The government plans to raise Tk 4,200 crore from capital market for the construction of the country's largest civil engineering project --Padma Multipurpose Bridge.

The amount, which will meet the fund deficit to construct the bridge, may be raised through issuance of equity shares and securitised, convertible, zero coupon and amortised bonds.

A proposal for raising the fund is awaiting approval of the cabinet committee on economic affairs, finance ministry officials said.

Investment Corporation of Bangladesh (ICB) has prepared the proposal and submitted it to the finance ministry last month.

We have submitted the proposal to the finance ministry in mid-September, said Iftikhar-uz Zaman, general manager of ICB.

Although the proposal was scheduled to be placed in the last meeting of the cabinet committee for its approval, it will be placed in the next meeting as the commerce minister was absent in the previous meeting, the officials said.

The 6.01-km-long bridge between Mawa and Jajira over the Padma river will cost around Tk 17,000 crore, of which financing of around Tk 12,800 crore has been ensured from different sources, including Asian Development Bank, World Bank, Islamic Development Bank, Japan International Cooperation Agency and Abu Dhabi Fund.

The bridge will connect the southwestern region directly with the capital and other parts of the country.

The ICB in its proposal has recommended three alternatives for raising the fund from the public.

According to the first alternative, the fund can be raised through issuing bonds and equity shares. The debt-equity ratio will be 70:30, meaning bonds worth Tk 3,000 crore will be issued, while Tk 1,200 crore will be raised through equity shares.

In the equity portion, the government and public ratio will be 51:49, which means the government will buy shares worth Tk 612 crore, while Tk 588 crore will be raised from general public.

In the second option, the ICB said, the fund may be raised through issuance of securitised bonds at an eight percent annual interest rate in four phases.

The ICB suggested issuance of Tk 1,500 crore securitised bonds in the first phase or in fiscal year 2009-10, Tk 1,000 crore bonds in second phase or in 2010-11, Tk 1,000 crore bonds in third phase or in 2011-12 and Tk 700 crore in the last phase or in 2012-13.

Here the grace period of the bond will be five years and the total time will be 25 years including moratorium period.

Securitisation is a structured finance process, in which assets, receivables or financial instruments are acquired, classified into pools, and offered as collateral for third-party investment. It involves the selling of financial instruments, which are backed by the cash flow or value of the underlying assets.

The ICB in the third alternative recommended that the fund can be raised through issuing convertible, zero coupon and amortised bonds during FY2009-10 to FY2013-14.

Convertible bonds worth Tk 500 crore may be issued in FY2009-10. The bonds can be converted into shares after two or three years.

Another Tk 200 crore may be raised by issuing convertible bonds on toll collected by Bangabandhu Multipurpose Bridge Authority (BMBA) in the same year.

In the second fiscal year, the ICB proposed issuing convertible zero coupon bonds worth Tk 1,000 crore, of which 50 percent will be converted into shares and the rest 50 percent will be interest bearing.

In the third and the fourth fiscal year, each Tk 1,000 crore may be raised through issuing amortised bonds.

Amortisation is the gradual repayment of a debt over a period of time, such as monthly payments on a mortgage loan or credit card balance.

In the fifth year, the BMBA will issue convertible bonds worth Tk 500 crore.

The ICB said the proposed bonds may be considered as approved securities to encourage banks and financial institutions to invest in such securities for statutory liquidity reserve benefits.

The proposed bonds or shares may be traded in both Dhaka and Chittagong stock exchanges.

Those who will invest in the bonds should enjoy tax benefits, but not less than the benefits to be enjoyed by the investment in zero coupon bonds.

The tax benefit to zero coupon bonds, which was given previously, should be provided, the ICB said.

Considering the social benefits of the project, the government may consider relaxation of VAT fully or partially from income of the Padma bridge.

Bangladesh Bridge Authority will need to appoint or form a company, trustee, issue manager, assets management company and law firm to perform their respective duties and responsibilities.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> Even if there is financial melting throughout the world, BD economy could have developed much faster on domestic demand alone if the previous govt cronies did not steal money allocated for the construction of power plants.



You and your awami buddies can not hide behind past for awami failure. People expect result of "digital Bangladesh" NOT a "digital lie".

You forgot to mention the fact last elected govt even with all awami alleged corruption achieved highest ever GDP growth in Bangladesh, 6.9&#37; - 7%. So far Awami govt delivered "digital lies" and working for indian wish list.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> You and your awami buddies can not hide behind past for awami failure. People expect result of "digital Bangladesh" NOT a "digital lie".
> 
> You forgot to mention the fact last elected govt even with all awami alleged corruption achieved highest ever GDP growth in Bangladesh, 6.9&#37; - 7%. So far Awami govt delivered "digital lies" and working for indian wish list.



Why do you always hide behind your catch phrases like AWAMY and DIGITAL LIES in all of your posts? Do not you have a minimum knowledge that the factories cannot be run on talk only? Next time come with proper reasonong if you have any. Otherwise, stop your ignorant rantings. Before you write your ignorance again, study on the national development process of any developing country. 

Why a company will build a new factory when the power is not there to run the machines? Power output is less than 4000mw at present. Can the factory machines produce anything when electricity is in short supply? What answer do you have? But, do not again come with your RAWAMY and stooge phrases. I am fed up with your unintellectual rantings.

You should know that even the Pakistani output is 23,000 mw. If you are so sure that factory machines can be run by talking only or by the KHAMBAs erected by KOKKO, then sell that idea to the BD govt, or get a Ph.D out of it. But, do not sell that here.

When the base of power output is enlarged, only then the new phase of industrial development will start. At least another three years are needed to reach that point. Govt is planning to increase the output by another 2100 MW by that time. A total of 7000 mw of additional output is planned in the next five years. 

I just hope the present govt will not follow the BNP style of stealing money allocated for power development from the State coffer. See the news report below about the new power plants.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=107764


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> Why do you always hide behind your catch phrases like AWAMY and DIGITAL LIES in all of your posts? Do not you have a minimum knowledge that the factories cannot be run on talk only? Next time come with proper reasonong if you have any. Otherwise, stop your ignorant rantings. Before you write your ignorance again, study on the national development process of any developing country.
> 
> Why a company will build a new factory when the power is not there to run the machines? Power output is less than 4000mw at present. Can the factory machines produce anything when electricity is in short supply? What answer do you have? But, do not again come with your RAWAMY and stooge phrases. I am fed up with your unintellectual rantings.
> 
> You should know that even the Pakistani output is 23,000 mw. If you are so sure that factory machines can be run by talking only or by the KHAMBAs erected by KOKKO, then sell that idea to the BD govt, or get a Ph.D out of it. But, do not sell that here.
> 
> When the base of power output is enlarged, only then the new phase of industrial development will start. At least another three years are needed to reach that point. Govt is planning to increase the output by another 2100 MW by that time. A total of 7000 mw of additional output is planned in the next five years.
> 
> I just hope the present govt will not follow the BNP style of stealing money allocated for power development from the State coffer. See the news report below about the new power plants.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News




First of all I have caught you red handed lying and hiding behind what last elected govt did 3-4 years ago. By getting exposed you are resorting childish rant with out of context discussion.

Second "digital Bangladesh" was awami eletion promise and people expect result. So you can not hide behind work or non work from 3-4 years ago. I am just exposing that awmi lies to people and exposing awami stooges like yourself.

Your idiotic rant about factory need elctricity is child knowledge and was not the argument I had made. Fact that you are deflecting into something that was not contested shows you are running away from failing record of your beloved stooges.

Do you know or have learned anything beyond what daily lie and prothom lie spreading for last few years? From quality of your knowledge answer can easily be read as NO. Thats why you are obsessed with Koko story while real theives and stooges got and getting away with billions. Thats why all govt tender has been hijacked by awami goons, extortion by awami party hacks taken business to brink of collapse. And Sajeeb Wazed Joy with his uncle legecy setting ploy to rob hundred of millions more from Bangladesh. All using illegal name of "PM IT advisor".

All power generation tall talk by awami will be another chapter of "digital lie". By that time you will disappear from here as more like you had done so already.

You want to give people education? know more than what daily lie and prothom lie publish before you preach to someone. You mention Pakistan power generation capacity, yes Pakistan had shown gret success on this area. But do you even know how much of Pakistan population do not have electricity because lack of transmission lines? 

You have come to wrong person with your low depth understanding but high pitch propaganda. I am afraid you are at wrong place at wrong time.


----------



## eastwatch

Again you have come up with another of your catch phrase 'digital lies.' Shakespear is perhaps crying to see how his English language has been twisted by the non-speakers. Better you send some valid arguments and not with your GAALI and bias, so that a person can answer them properly. Now, do not come with that 'Why are you dictating me?' crap. It is childish.

When you post, would you stop name calling and personal attack? How do you know I am an Awami Leagure, and not a BNP man? Well, it is my personal freedom if I like BNP or AL. But, why do you think it is a crime to like AL? Crimes are, of course, stealing money. Why do you deny KOKKO style of stealing? and what makes you think that I would support AL stealing? When BD people come above Party line and start to criticize their leaders for wrongdoing, only then the leaders will stop stealing. This is the only reason that I am not in the same boat with you.

There are definitely all those tender hijackings going on in the country. But, the difference is because AL wants people's vote next time, therefore, they are spreading their money to the grass root level through these tendering. Money is distributed among their low level Party workers in this way. This is a very wise planning by them. There is no reason for a patriot to support this kind of Horir Loot. 

But, BNP did a worse thing. All the moneys were looted at the top and the Party workers did not receive their shares. The result was the loss in the last election. When people are shouting of digital stealing in the election, BNP so far, after such a defeat, has failed to regroup. Such is the people's distrust of BNP. 

I believe, even if the AL keeps on distributing the State money, it will be difficult for them to satisfy everybody. A BNP win is certainly a possibility in the next election. Although, Begum Zia apologized in the Paltan (don't remember the exact venue) meeting before the election for all her Party's lootpat, she will have to make a few more apologies before the next election.

By not trying to understand what I have said in my previous post, you are showing your ego. National development is always the way I have said. I am not a child and I am not posting chilidish arguments. You may ask an economics teacher of an University about the process of national development. He would say that I have valid points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Forex reserves stand at $9.36b

FOREX RESERVES STAND AT $9.36 BILLION

Foreign exchange reserves of the country rose to a record high of $9.36 billion at the end of September from $9.15 billion in August, the Bangladesh Bank said Thursday. It attributed the surge mostly to higher inflows of remittances from Bangladeshis working overseas.- Reuters


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> By not trying to understand what I have said in my previous post, you are showing your ego. National development is always the way I have said. I am not a child and I am not posting chilidish arguments. You may ask an economics teacher of an University about the process of national development. He would say that I have valid points.



Please read what Professor Anu Muhammed says about the relationship between the production of electricity and capital investment in factories in the following news printed on Oct. 3, 2009. It is in the seventh Paragraph, it is enlighting. 

The Daily Ittefaq - October 3, 2009


----------



## leonblack08

Deep-sea port to be completed by 2016
UNB, Sangsad Bhaban
The first-phase construction works for deep-sea port at Sonadia offshore island of the Bay would be completed by 2016, accelerating shipping operations.

Responding to a stared question from M Tajul Islam (Comilla-9), Shipping Minister Shahjahan Khan further said that on completion of construction of the deep-sea port, vessels of 14-meter draft would be able to berth at the new seaport.

In the first phase, it would be possible to handle 23.84 lakh tons of cargoes and 17.80 lakh-TEUS containers per year.

&#8220;From this deep-sea port Tk 1580 crore will be earned annually,&#8221; the minister told the lawmakers.

The deep-sea port was planned, as big ships couldn&#8217;t reach the country&#8217;s existing seaports in Chittagong and Mongla.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## M_Saint

Jako said:


> You do understand that 5% growth at this time of global ecnomic meltdown is not bad at all.......it is quite good........shame on you who suspect the capability of your own country and want to return to dark days of pre1971........your logic is always like-nachte na parle uthon baka!........i will not dictate you my brother ,but will to the least advice you to keep faith in your countrymen and your country.........


Aare Dada, Amra Nachbo Kibabe? Apnara je amader Uthan tai kere niechen. Like we don't have plane field to dance, BD's economic deterioration has any/little relevance with global meltdown. How has it fallen from 6.8% to 5.4%, can easily be understood by looking at RAWAMY era of 72-75 and 96-2001. Emerging East PAK has been named as 'Bottom less basket' at the first period and emerging tiger has earned 'The most corrupted' country at the second of its rule.
There will be apologists that will come with excuses of electricity, KOKO and BNP thieveries but BNP has earned good names in economy by not shifting from same paradigm that reminds SK Mujib's telling his goons like chonga fuka aar desh chalano ek ginish na. Renowned columnist Masud Majumder has recently said similar thing, the zest of it, By anarchy, leveraging imperial might, taking Media, academics and army in confidence; state power could be grabbed but running state efficiently requires entirely different skill-sets, where RAWAMY criminals always fail.


----------



## Jako

M_Saint said:


> Aare Dada, Amra Nachbo Kibabe? Apnara je amader Uthan tai kere niechen. /QUOTE]
> see as i said,you blame everything on us and dont try to find your own faults.......lol @ 'naste na parle,amar uthon kothay galo!!!'


----------



## eastwatch

see as i said,you blame everything on us and dont try to find your own faults.......lol @ 'naste na parle,amar uthon kothay galo!!!'

[/quote]
Some guys try to blame others and not their own politicians. This is the reason why the political top guns never recctify themselves. The last RAWNP govt has proved itself to be the most low class thief in the history of BD. It stole right and left, and was dreaming to use part of that money in the election. But, MUA foiled their planning. Now, MUA has become a traitor, when they themselves betrayed their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

BNP backs Bay exploration, wants terms public :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

BNP backs Bay exploration, wants terms public 
Thu, Oct 8th, 2009 7:50 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Oct 8 (bdnews24.com)Main opposition party BNP has given its endorsement to the proposed agreement with foreign companies on exploration of gas in three Bay blocks, a day after the prime minister vowed to go ahead with the exploration. 

But the party demanded that the conditions of the deal be made public. 

"We are not against gas extraction. Initiatives must be taken to use the extracted gas to develop the country," secretary-general Khandaker Delwar Hossain said on Thursday. 

"But the public need to be informed beforehand under which conditions the foreign companies are being allowed to extract gas, what are the terms and conditions of the proposed agreement. 

"The people have the right to know if those conditions safeguard the national interest," he told reporters at the party's Naya Paltan headquarters. 

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Wednesday told parliament that her government was determined to extract oil and gas from the sea at any rate even though some groups are opposed to the move. 

Clarifying the stance of his party, Delwar said, "We agree with the prime minister's statement. Gas has to be extracted. BNP is not against this." 

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina had said in the weekly question-answer session: "We will definitely extract gas whatever the difficulties." 

"We will do whatever is required for the development of the country," she said. 

Delwar asked the government to ensure transparency. "Our national resources should be utilised for national development.The extracted gas has to be used to strengthen the foundation." 

The government in August approved the proposal to award ConocoPhilips and Tullow Oil plc contracts to explore oil and gas in three blocks in the Bay. 

ConocoPhillips, the third largest energy company in the US, will get deep-sea blocks 10 and 11. Shallow-sea block 5 will be awarded to Irish company Tullow that already operates in Bangladesh's Bhangura gas field. 

State-owned exploration authority Petrobangla chairman Moktadir Ali said last week that Conoco is expected to sign deal in the first week and Tullow in the second week of the current month. 

The National Committee on Protection of Oil, Gas and Mineral Resources and Power and Port--a pressure group of left-leaning professionals and politicians-- is protesting against the deals which it claims would allow the two foreign companies to export up to 80 percent of gas extracted. 

The government has said the committee is confusing the public on the issue with such false information. 

Not against Asian Highway either 

The BNP secretary-general took a question on the Bangladesh's move to join proposed Asian Highway Network. 

"BNP does not oppose the Asian Highway. It was our government that proposed the construction of this international road to ESCAP. 

"But the current government is awarding corridor to India by linking one end of India to the other in the name of Asian Highway. This is not acceptable. 

The current unrest in the northeastern Indian states may spill over through 'the corridor' to Bangladesh, he observed. 

"We don't want that, so the people are against the corridor. 

Replying to a question, he said BNP favours the route through Chittagong, Myanmar and Thailand to be connected to the highway. 

The parliamentary standing committee on communications on Sep 2 recommended choosing Benapole-Dhaka-Tamabil or Banglabandha-Hatikumrul-Dhaka-Tamabil routes for the Asian highway 

The ruling Awami League and the BNP are sharply divided over the selection of the routes of the Asian highway which will ultimately connect Asia with Europe. 

The AL says the highway should come from India and re-enter into India's northeastern states bordering Bangladesh. But the BNP said the highway must enter Myanmar via Bangladesh with the ultimate target of reaching China through the former Burma. 

The BNP and its allies say, if the highway passes from and back through India instead of Myanmar, it will make Bangladesh too dependent on India with regard to the international road network. 

The opposition says the government wants to give India transit facilities, a very politically sensitive issue in Bangladesh, in the name of the Asian highway. 

Joint secretaries general Mirza Abbas and Goyeshwar Chandra Roy, organising secretary Mohammad Shahjahan were also present among others at the press briefing.


----------



## Al-zakir

_*Bangladesh to become carmaker*_
Star Business Report

Bangladesh is set to become an automaker by the next two years, as a South Korean investment company yesterday announced a plan to invest $2 billion for setting up a Korean brand car manufacturing plant in the country.

The proposed car unit is expected to go into production in 2012, targeting to make 50,000 Korean Tagaz brand cars a year, and sell those in both local and international markets.

The plant will also manufacture cars to be branded locally.

If the plant is set up in time, it will be the first-ever car making venture in Bangladesh.

Industries Minister Dilip Barua formally unveiled the $2 billion investment plan, and termed it as a good sign for Bangladesh amid a sluggish foreign investment flow.

Cimillae Development Co Ltd, the local agent of Korean investment company CCGI, will coordinate the investment implementation.

Abdul Mannan, managing director of Cimillae Development, said local customers will get a Tagaz brand new car at only Tk 7 lakh. The company has already acquired land at Bhairab in Narsingdi for the plant.

Mannan said the plant will require two years to be set up. As many as 15,000 jobs will be created to run the car manufacturing plant.

CCGI Chairman Lee Young Choung said his company has already decided to invest more in Bangladesh besides the car manufacturing plant. He said CCGI has plans to invest in 30 sectors in future.

Presently Japanese reconditioned cars dominate the Bangladesh market. Around 20,000 used cars are imported each year, while the number is 2,000 for brand new cars.

Some brand new carmakers like Ford have already initiated move to enhance their presence in Bangladesh.

Japanese Toyota still leads the market in both used and brand new car segments.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

The Daily Star - Details News

Tuesday, October 13, 2009 
PM asks to speed up N-deal with Russia
High-powered delegation goes to Moscow Saturday 
M Abul Kalam Azad

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday directed the Ministry of Science and ICT to expedite the ongoing negotiation with Russia for setting up nuclear power plants in Bangladesh, in a bid to alleviate the country's power generation crisis.

"The prime minister directed the ministry to take all necessary measures regarding implementation of the country's lone nuclear power project at Rooppur," a cabinet minister told The Daily Star.

The directive came from Hasina at a weekly cabinet meeting in Bangladesh Secretariat, while she was talking about a report prepared and submitted by a Bangladeshi delegation that had attended the 53rd general assembly of International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), held in Vienna from September 14 to 18. 

Energy Secretary Mohammad Mohsin put forward the report with some recommendations regarding improvement of the country's energy situation, and for creating scope for inclusion of Bangladeshi nuclear scientists in IAEA.

Meanwhile, an eight-member delegation, headed by Science and ICT Minister Yafes Osman, is scheduled to leave for Moscow on Saturday, to visit some of the Russian nuclear plants for having clearer ideas about that country's nuclear technology.

Power secretary, energy secretary, secretary to the Economic Relations Division, a joint secretary to the power, energy, and mineral resources ministry, chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on the same ministry, project director of Rooppur Nuclear Power Project, and a member of Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission are the other members of the team.

"The visit is a follow-up to the successful discussion between the two countries in Dhaka in April this year," Joint Secretary to the Power, Energy, and Mineral Resources Ministry MM Neazuddin told The Daily Star yesterday.

The Awami League government, which had assumed office with a promise of improving the country's power situation, kicked off nuclear talks with different countries including Russia, in a bid to strike a deal for installation of nuclear power units.

At the talks, Moscow expressed its keen interest in assisting Dhaka in that regard while the latter articulated its desire to set up two 1,000 megawatt (MW) power plants.

According to a paper prepared by the science and ICT ministry, the estimated cost of a 1,000MW nuclear power plant ranges between $1.5 billion and $2 billion. Experts say installation of such a unit will take at least five years since commissioning of the project. If the project is realised, it will manifest the government's vision of a mid-term power solution.

Russia's Deputy Director of Rosatom Nuclear Energy State Corporation NN Spasskiy already visited Bangladesh in the second week of May, and signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Dhaka to pave the way for exchanging nuclear technology, and for setting up nuclear power plants in Bangladesh.

According to the MoU, both countries acknowledged that the use of nuclear energy for peaceful purposes, and assurance of nuclear and radiation safety are important factors in ensuring social and economic development of both states.

Moscow will assist in the development of nuclear energy infrastructure in Bangladesh, the MoU says adding that Russia will supply Bangladesh with nuclear materials, and provide services in the field of nuclear fuel cycle in accordance with national legislations of the two states and international treaties to which both countries are parties.

Yafes Osman told reporters that Russia will initially set up a 600-1,000MW power plant at Rooppur.

Rooppur Nuclear Power Project was conceived in the early 1960s, and 260 acres of land was acquired for it. Feasibility studies also found the project to be technically and economically viable, and IAEA gave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Korean co to manufacture cars in Bangladesh

KOREAN COMPANY TO MANUFACTURE CARS IN BANGLADESH
Jasim Uddin Haroon 

A South Korean automobile company unveiled a US$ 2.0 billion plan Monday to manufacture cars in Bangladesh aiming to grab the country's fastest growing market and explore export abroad.

Tagaz Korea, established in 2006, has already purchased 350 acres of land at Bhairab in Kishoreganj to set up its second largest plant in Bangladesh, company officials said Monday.

"We want to start construction work at our site by the next six months and it will be completed within 24 months. We will then go for manufacturing cars," Abdul Mannan Nasir, managing director of Cimillae Development Co, a concern of the Tagaz in Bangladesh, told the FE.

Officials at the Tagaz Korea, a Korea and Russia joint venture automaker, wants to manufacture cars in Bangladesh mainly because of its low labour cost and strategic location for export market.

Bangladesh is enjoying a special facility to European market under EBA (everything but arms) and labour is comparatively cheaper. Automobile industry is a semi-labour intensive industry. 

Mr Nasir said Bangladeshi auto technicians, who are quick learners, have average wages between US$300-$400 a month, which is more than double in other developing nations.

He said: "A sedan costs US$ 10,000 in South Korea. But we can reduce the cost here by around $3000 due to cheap labour and other facilities existing in the country."

He hinted that local buyers would get a sedan with 1500 cc engine capacity at Tk 700,000-Tk 800,000. 

State-owned Pragati Industries Ltd has also taken a move to assemble Mitsubishi sedan by 2011. 

Company officials said CCGI, a Korea-based leading funding agency, will invest in the Bangladesh plant.

Company officials said Bangladeshi partners will have 20 per cent stake in the joint venture. 

Tagaz Korea, a comparatively new automobile maker, said around 30 South Korean companies will also set up their plants in Bangladesh to provide major raw materials for the plant. 

Company sources said around 400 local companies will also be developed to supply different kinds of accessories for the plant.

Tagaz is currently rolling out over 500,000 cars from its Korea plant a year and it is mostly exported to European market. They are planning to manufacture at least 50,000 cars in Bangladesh's plant a year.

Bangladesh's car market has been growing steadily over the past few years mainly because of the credit facility. The average import of re-conditioned cars is around 30,000 a year.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

Bad image hurts foreign investment 
Friday, October 16,2009 

DHAKA: The government is trying to brighten Bangladesh's image to attract more foreign investment, said the industries minister at the Japan Trade Fair that began yesterday. 

Foreign investment has suffered because of the country's negative image about political instability in previous years. We have to change the image to attract more foreign investment to the country, said Dilip Barua.

We will take steps to encourage and facilitate foreign investment to the country, as the government is investment-friendly. At the same time, we will move to create a more investment friendly political atmosphere in the country."

The minister inaugurated the three-day trade fair, organised by the Japan Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industries (JBCCI) at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre in Dhaka.

In addition to attracting new investment in the country, the government is also enthusiastic about strengthening domestic industrial capacity and diversifying the export basket to boost local economy, added the minister.

Annisul Huq, president of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI), said the government should take measures to increase the confidence level of both local and foreign investors.

The government should ensure good governance and facilitate present and future investments in the country, he said. 

"We should take lessons from Japan to boost our economy. Japan took effective measures to reconstruct the economy after the massacre in the Second World War and now it is one of the largest and strongest economies in the world, he added.

Tamotasu Shinotsuka, ambassador of Japan, said his government is keen to enhance bilateral trade relations and investment between the two countries.

Simultaneously, there is good demand for Bangladeshi products on the Japanese consumer market. Local entrepreneurs can take advantage of this opportunity by diversifying their products and increasing export volumes to Japan," he added. 

Abdul Haque, president of JBCCI, and Toshihito Tamba, president of Japan-Bangladesh Committee for Commercial and Economic Co-operation, were also present at the ceremony.

The Embassy of Japan, Japan External Trade Organisation and Japanese Commerce and Industry Association in Dhaka are supporting the event. 

Along with several Japanese government and semi-government organisations, 45 companies are showcasing products and services at the fair, which includes automobiles and spare parts, electronics, capital machinery, IT equipment, leather products, shipping and logistics. 

Aktel is sponsoring the fair, while Windmill Advertising Ltd is managing the event. The Daily Star, Channel i, Daily Samakal and ABC Radio are the media partners for the three-day fair. 

The entry fee has been fixed at Tk 20 for a person and the all proceeds from ticket sales will go to charity.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh leads South Asia in fighting hunger*
Ranks 13 among 29 vulnerable nations
Unb, Dhaka
Bangladesh has ranked 13th among 29 vulnerable countries in terms of combating hunger by successfully reducing its rate over the last few years.

Scoring 41 points in the global scorecard on hunger situation, Bangladesh has outpaced its two neighbouring countries--India (22nd) and Nepal (19th).

Marking the World Food Day, ActionAid International yesterday published the scorecards in its UK based research titled 'Who is Really Fighting Hunger.'

"Bangladesh has made a good progress in reducing the number of chronically food insecure citizens--from 40 million to 27 million--over the last decade," said the research report.

It, however, said Bangladesh has the third highest number of hungry people in the world after India and China partly because of its large population.

The report also said that though Bangladesh has improved the status of nutrition of the under-five children in the last two decades, it still has a long way to go to combat malnutrition.

"Providing hot cooked school meals to its 20 million school-going children could potentially make a huge impact in this regard," it said.

It lauded the government for its budgetary allocations for the absolute poor through increased safety net programmes, which include partial coverage of nutritional programmes, subsidised food and employment programmes.

In order to reduce the vulnerability of rural poor, the report suggested finding out a permanent solution to the annual monga (near famine situation).

"Bangladesh is trying to address the issue of hunger of its 150 million people with its meagre resources and in the last two decades it has succeeded to improve, to some extent, the health of the under-five children," said ActionAid Bangladesh Country Director Farah Kabir while talking about the issue.

Farah Kabir pointed out hunger as one of the root causes of poverty and underscored the need for increasing investment in sustainable agricultural development to address the two problems, said a press release.

"Any discussion on hunger and intervention must put the poor, marginalised section and women at the core of planning and investment," she added.

She demanded the government ensure equitable distribution of food across the region at different times.

Brazil topped an anti-hunger scorecard followed by China where 58 million people have more to eat but India earned low marks in the ActionAid index, reports AFP.

ActionAid said 30 million more people in India, listed at number 22 after countries like Ethiopia and Lesotho, had slipped into the hungry category since the mid-1990s.

Less than nine percent of China's population now go hungry with 58 million people no longer undernourished, edging the Asian giant into second place on the developing state table.

ActionAid also called on world leaders to fight hunger by supporting small farmers, protect rights to food, and tackle climate change.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> *Bangladesh leads South Asia in fighting hunger*



Good progress but we have long way to go brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> The New Nation - Internet Edition
> 
> PLAN TO CONSTRUCT SUBWAY TO EASE TRAFFIC JAM
> Rafiqul Islam Azad



Japanese experts select first metro route in city

JAPANESE EXPERTS SELECT FIRST METRO ROUTE IN CITY
Munima Sultana

A team of Japanese experts studying the city's transport network has confirmed that a 20km route from Uttara to Sayedabad via Pallabi would be feasible for construction of the first ever metro railway track to ease traffic jam.

The study found that traffic between the two parts of the city is higher than the other parts on which construction of the country's first mass rapid transit (MRT) is possible through elevated and underground ways.

Sources said the Japanese team proposed to link Uttara on Mirpur-Sayedabad route through an underground rail line discarding an option between Uttara and Sayedabad via Mohakhali.

The traffic from Uttara can be connected to southern part through a single line via Mirpur-Sayedabad route, said an official of Dhaka Transport Coordination Board under which the JICA funded study is being conducted.

"MRT is possible between south and north. Some parts of the metro rail line can be passed through underground and some parts over," Team leader Toshio Kimura told the FE.

He said traffic between east and west is less than north and south parts of the capital.

Mr Kimura said as the government has already introduced Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) from Uttara through Zia International Airport and also planned to construct elevated expressways on the route, MRT option on Uttara-Sayedabad route can be relaxed. 

The team members are likely to present part of the study in a seminar on Wednesday and November 2 to seek opinion from the government. The first phase of the DHUTS will be finished April, 2010. 

Sources said JICA is funding the entire cost of the DHUTS with its expert team as the ministry of communication requested it in January to conduct the feasibility study on finding the MRT options. The JICA under the project decided to conduct the study on the feasibility of the all transport options suggested in the Strategic Transport Plan. 

Different sources said bypassing the study work, the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs approved the communication ministry's proposal to start pre-qualification bidding on MRT alongwith elevated expressways.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Japanese experts select first metro route in city
> 
> JAPANESE EXPERTS SELECT FIRST METRO ROUTE IN CITY
> Munima Sultana
> 
> A team of Japanese experts studying the city's transport network has confirmed that a 20km route from Uttara to Sayedabad via Pallabi would be feasible for construction of the first ever metro railway track to ease traffic jam.
> 
> The study found that traffic between the two parts of the city is higher than the other parts on which construction of the country's first mass rapid transit (MRT) is possible through elevated and underground ways.
> 
> Sources said the Japanese team proposed to link Uttara on Mirpur-Sayedabad route through an underground rail line discarding an option between Uttara and Sayedabad via Mohakhali.
> 
> The traffic from Uttara can be connected to southern part through a single line via Mirpur-Sayedabad route, said an official of Dhaka Transport Coordination Board under which the JICA funded study is being conducted.
> 
> "MRT is possible between south and north. Some parts of the metro rail line can be passed through underground and some parts over," Team leader Toshio Kimura told the FE.
> 
> He said traffic between east and west is less than north and south parts of the capital.
> 
> Mr Kimura said as the government has already introduced Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) from Uttara through Zia International Airport and also planned to construct elevated expressways on the route, MRT option on Uttara-Sayedabad route can be relaxed.
> 
> The team members are likely to present part of the study in a seminar on Wednesday and November 2 to seek opinion from the government. The first phase of the DHUTS will be finished April, 2010.
> 
> Sources said JICA is funding the entire cost of the DHUTS with its expert team as the ministry of communication requested it in January to conduct the feasibility study on finding the MRT options. The JICA under the project decided to conduct the study on the feasibility of the all transport options suggested in the Strategic Transport Plan.
> 
> Different sources said bypassing the study work, the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs approved the communication ministry's proposal to start pre-qualification bidding on MRT alongwith elevated expressways.



This study is redundant and may be little late. I did not like their findings either. They only looked at the financial aspect of the project leaving aside the accessibility of every resident in the system and also the future growth of the city. 
We should stick to the Strategic Transport Plan of the city where every route, stoppage, expansion etc already defined for the metro. No private company or govt company or NGO should be allowed to make any modification to that plan. Whoever wants to implement metro rail system, they must also have to build the route which are not financially viable, yet they have to make that up from commercially profitable route. 

this news is quite relevant.
http://www.thedailystar.net/story.php?nid=110679


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

5.5 to 6pc GDP growth in FY 10 likely
UNB, Dhaka

Wider implementation of the Annual Development Programme is the best stimulus package for facing the recession and helping people out of the poverty trap, the World Bank said yesterday in appreciation of the new government's development budget. World Bank lead economist for Bangladesh Sanjay Kathuria came up with the evaluation at a workshop on 'Economic Updates for Bangladesh' at the World Bank Office in Dhaka.

"The best thing the government can do is implement the ADP in a strong way," he said, terming the ADP pro-poor and pro-growth.

He said that due to the global recession and lower GDP rate, about 2.4 million fewer people would be able to climb out of poverty line over 2005-2010.

Prior to the twin-crisis, Bangladesh was on target to cut poverty by nearly 11 percentage points between 2005 and 2010. With the impact of the crisis, the poverty rate is now projected to fall by about 9 percentage points.

"The estimated impact is uneven between different regions of the country, with the more industrialized and integrated regions (eastern part) likely to be affected more because the east has a much higher concentration of industry and external remittances than the west," he said. The multilateral funding agency, the World Bank, projected that the GDP growth is likely to be in the range of 5.5 to 6 percent in FY10.

Kathuria said that to get higher pace of poverty reduction, Bangladesh needs an 8 percent GDP growth.

Senior Economist of the World Bank Dr Zahid Hussain said that the projected poverty reduction in Bangladesh from 2005 to 2010 was from 40 percent to 29 percent. But, due to the prevailing problems, the poverty rate will be reduced to 31 percent from 40 percent in the same period of time.

He observed that the investment rate remained stagnant due to high and rising real interest rates with growing infrastructure and energy deficit.

Zahid said invest remained stagnant due to the declining public investment arising from poor ADP implementation while the political transition in the country was going through uncertainty in the global economy.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> A news from New Age (Sept 18, 2009)
> 
> BIBIYANA HAS MORE GAS THAN ESTIMATED, claims Chevron
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> American company Chevron has submitted to the Petrobangla a new estimate of gas reserve in the Bibiyana field, putting the proven recoverable reserve&#12539;at 4.4 trillion cubic feet, up by a staggering amount of 2.7 TCF, said Petrobangla officials.



Review of Chevron's claim about higher gas reserve begins

Review of Chevron's claim about higher gas reserve begins

An expert panel started probing minutely a foreign agency's study report on Bibiyana gas field that shows a doubly larger reserve structure of 7.43 trillion cubic feet (TCF) of natural gas, reports UNB. 

The newly projected volume of gas comprises proven plus probable reserves. The recoverable reserve is estimated to be 5.76 TCF.

According to official sources, the expert committee of the state-owned Petrobangla, led by its director Yusuf Ali Talukder, is now examining the latest projection on the Bibiyana gas field's reserve. 

The committee has been given one month to submit its review report to the Petrobangla management.

US-based international oil company Chevron, which operates the Bibiyana gas field, got the survey done recently by a reputed foreign survey firm, DeGolyer and MacNaughton (D&M), and then submitted the report to the government's petroleum corporation, Petrobangla. 

As per recommendation of the Petrobangla, Chevron appointed the world-famous geographically based petroleum-consulting firm (D&M) to conduct the study, at a time when the country feared gas crunch and adopted belt-tightening measures.

Chevron submitted both the electronic version and the final official hardcopy on the find in September.

When contacted, Petrobangla Director (Operations and Mines) Yusuf Ali Talukder said that the committee got down to making the review. But some data and information need to be supplied by Chevron to justify the new reserve position.

"We've requested Chevron to provide the required data and other information to help the review," he told UNB. 

Petrobangla officials said that after completion of the review, the organization would start to work to determine the future use of gas for different sectors in the new perspective, as the fossil fuel is so vital for fueling the country's development. 

Earlier, the government had adopted a policy not to set up any new gas-based power plant in the country due to gas-supply constraints, although the country faced a nagging power crisis. 

But, after the announcement of the substantially bigger reserve position, the government started rethinking the setting up of some gas-fired large power plants. 

The D&M company said in its report that the assessment was a combination of volumetric and performance evaluation. Material Balance analysis was used as a check of the volumetric estimate. 

The current assessment report indicates that Bibiyana has significantly larger reserves than what was estimated earlier in 2000, prompting the government to place the moratorium on gas-consuming power plants as well as restricting gas-based investment projects.

The survey report in 2000 had proven-plus-possible total gas volume of 3.14 TCF with recoverable reserves of 2.14 TCF-half the latest find.

But now the latest report indicates that Bibiyana has 2P (proven-probable) ultimate gas reserves of 5.76 TCF from an initial gas in place of 7.43 TCF.

Officials said according to the Bibiyana's new reserve estimate, the field has the capacity to produce around 1.130 billion cubic feet (bcf) a day.

However, due to plant capacity and the pressure-constrained pipeline, it will not be possible at this moment to utilize the full potential of the field.

An additional 25 percent potential was noted by DeGolyer & MacNaughton in the 'Possible' category.

Petrobangla recently moved to install a compressor station at Muchai which is believed to increase the field's production capacity.

Two and a half years of field-performance data demonstrated higher gas in place and reserve volumes by using a method called 'Material Balance.'


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> Review of Chevron's claim about higher gas reserve begins
> 
> Review of Chevron's claim about higher gas reserve begins
> 
> An expert panel started probing minutely a foreign agency's study report on Bibiyana gas field that shows a doubly larger reserve structure of 7.43 trillion cubic feet (TCF) of natural gas, reports UNB.
> 
> The newly projected volume of gas comprises proven plus probable reserves. The recoverable reserve is estimated to be 5.76 TCF.
> 
> When contacted, Petrobangla Director (Operations and Mines) Yusuf Ali Talukder said that the committee got down to making the review. But now the latest report indicates that Bibiyana has 2P (proven-probable) ultimate gas reserves of 5.76 TCF from an initial gas in place of 7.43 TCF.


A proven and probable gas reserves of 5.76 trillion cft is not a small field. Its international export value, when measured at $5.0 per thousand cft, is $28.8 billion. BD will use this gas to produce urea fertilizer and generate electricity.

Fertilizer will increase the production of food and power generation will increase the industrial production.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> A proven and probable gas reserves of 5.76 trillion cft is not a small field. Its international export value, when measured at $5.0 per thousand cft, is $28.8 billion. BD will use this gas to produce urea fertilizer and generate electricity.
> 
> Fertilizer will increase the production of food and power generation will increase the industrial production.



I have serious reservation in using those gas in producing electricity. Electricity can be produced from multiple of different sources, why to waste those valuables when we could use coal or even renewable energy.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh to export $1b RMG to Japan in 2 years*
Visiting business tycoon hopes

Hiroshi Okada
Refayet Ullah Mirdha
Trends show that Bangladesh will be able to export apparel items worth about $1.0 billion to Japan in the next two years, said a Japanese business tycoon, now in Dhaka in connection with the biggest knitwear exposition held every year.

Hiroshi Okada, president of Japan Textile Products Quality and Technology Centre (QTEC), said Japanese lab testing and quality inspection companies are visiting Bangladesh to survey investment potential, as there is a strong presence of Japanese apparel buyers.

The QTEC will start operations in Dhaka from February 1, Okada said in an interview on the sidelines of the 5th knitexpo at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel.

Okada said at present, at least 20 Japanese companies are in Dhaka to procure Bangladesh made apparels. But lab test and quality inspection is important to Japanese buyers, as Japanese customers are highly quality-conscious, he said.

After conducting a market study, he said, it now takes a lot of time to complete lab tests and inspect quality for the Japanese market, as Japanese buyers test all apparels pieces, instead of following a sampling method.

Local manufacturers have to send fabrics to Hong Kong or other important destinations to test results, as there are no such facilities in Bangladesh to meet Japanese quality standards, Okada said.

"We will start operations with an investment of half a million US dollars in Bangladesh as lab tests do not need large investments at first. But we will employ a significant number of trained employees here," he said.

QTEC, which has been testing garment, leather and jute goods worldwide over the last 64 years, will work in joint collaboration with the local Pacific Quality Control Centre Ltd.

At present, QTEC has operations in Japan, China, Korea and the fourth will be in Bangladesh, he said, adding that QTEC earned $38 million in 2008 in testing fees alone.

He said Japan is the latest avenue for Bangladeshi exports as a large number of Japanese customers are coming to Bangladesh after the Japanese government announced the China+1 Campaign.

Last year, Japanese entrepreneurs were advised to invest in other countries as well.

As a result, Japanese started relocating their factories in different countries, including Bangladesh. A strong presence of Japanese buyers was seen at the just concluded knitexpo, where more than 60 Japanese buyers and investors took part.

Leading Japanese socks maker Okamoto is also coming to set up a modern factory in Bangladesh.

BKMEA President Fazlul Hoque said the largest Japanese retail chain Uniqlo invested $70million in Bangladesh and they target purchase of apparel items in large huge volumes.

"Since Japanese customers are quality-conscious, setting up of such test labs and quality inspection companies will play a vital role in increasing exports to Japan," Hoque said.

Bangladesh to export $1b RMG to Japan in 2 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Investment remains stagnant *

United News of Bangladesh . Dhaka 

Investment in the country remained stagnant though business confidence is rising, according to a survey conducted by the Bangladesh Investment Climate Fund.
The summary of the survey was presented at a programme on IFC-BICF Business Confidence Survey Highlights 2009: A Reflection on Business Survey at the Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry auditorium Thursday.
It revealed that investment remained stagnant but profit and employment in terms of business confidence index is rising in the current (October-December) quarter.
Some 778 firms representingsmall 74%, medium 7% and large 19%were surveyed of which 27% were from manufacturing sector and 73% from services sector.
Eminent economist Prof Wahiduddin Mahmood said there is stagnation in investment although the foreign reserve is increasing. Confidence is an important factor for business and it has a psychological aspect as well.
In terms of performance, there was stagnation in the present and last quarter. The next quarter seems to be psychological turnaround and have better expectations in future, he said.
Commerce minister Faruk Khan speaking as chief guest at the function predicted bank interest rate will come down to a single digit by 2014 before they hand over power to the next elected government.
But, he said, the interest on deposits and the level of pension to retired personnel will remain at high.
Khan viewed that things are getting better for the government. It succeeded in protecting countrys economy from the impacts of the global meltdown.
He informed that they are working on infrastructure and also to improve the situation of gas and power supply. We have been pressing hard. Yesterday (Wednesday) a power plant of 150MW was approved.
About the traffic jam which is causing wastage of lot of time and energy, the minister said the government has taken steps to introduce elevated highway, monorail, tube, deep sea port projects.
He also said that the political commitment of the government is very clear. Extortionists are not part of the government.
The government is absolutely against crossfire by the law enforcers, he added.
Aminur Rahman, investment policy officer of BICF, presented the highlights of the survey

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/nov/06/busi.html#4


----------



## EjazR

*Hasina eyes power from Bhutan :: Business :: bdnews24.com ::*

Dhaka, Nov 07 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Prime minister Sheikh Hasina, on a visit to Bhutan, has expressed interest in importing electricity from the Himalayan nation. 

Hasina saw Bhutan's King Jigme Khesar Namgyel Wangchuck Saturday at Tashichodzong in Thimpu. 

Hasina was also scheduled to meet Bhutanese prime minister Jigmi Y Thinley Saturday. 

"Will Bhutan be able to export electricity to Bangladesh in the future?" Bhutan's English-language daily Kuensel asked on its online site. 

"If Bhutan can export electricity we will be very happy to get it," Kuensel quoted Hasina as saying to the Bhutanese press. 

Foreign minister Dipu Moni, accompanying Hasina to Bhutan, told bdnews24.com Thursday, before their departure, that Bangladesh wanted to "become involved" with production of electricity in Bhutan, an energy surplus country. 

The tiny mountainous kingdom has the potential to produce up to 30,000 MW of hydro electric power, according to estimates of the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC). 

Indian companies have so far been able to extract 10,000 MW from the country, most of which goes to India, experts say. 

If Bangladesh and Bhutan reach an agreement on power, they must get Indian approval to make it successful. 

The two countries would have to construct distribution lines across 50 kilometres of Indian territory for export of electricity from Bhutan. 

Hasina also told the Bhutanese press after landing at Paro International Airport, "We want to enhance and develop the existing trade and business between two countries as Bhutan is a good neighbour of Bangladesh." 

Bangladesh's exports to Bhutan is less than $1 million, and includes warm garments, computer accessories, dry food, pharmaceuticals, toiletries and textile items. 

Bhutan's exports to Bangladesh totals around $14 million, according to the latter's commerce ministry figures. Bhutan's main export items are mineral products, foodstuffs, fruits, beverages and oat. 

Hasina, Dipu Moni, industries minister Dilip Barua, commerce minister Faruque Khan, and others of a 28-member delegation landed in the Bhutanese capital Friday on a three-day official visit.


----------



## eastwatch

EjazR said:


> *Hasina eyes power from Bhutan :: Business :: bdnews24.com ::*


Bhutan has the potentiality to produce 30,000 MW of electricity, but it has little domestic market for this. BD wanted to invest in a Burmese hydro-electric project to get 70&#37; of the production in that project. Burma is a hard nut to crack. Another harder nut is India. Will India readily agree to a transmission corridor from Bhutan to BD?


----------



## eastwatch

Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh
Chinese to win Dhaka-Chittagong 4-lane highway project 
Munima Sultana

A Chinese company is set to win contract to build Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane highway after its bidding price beats offers from 18 other foreign and local firms, officials said Saturday.

Communication ministry officials said Chino Hydro has been primarily selected to build eight of the ten blocks in the Tk 24 billion 200-kilometre four-lane project.

"It is almost confirmed that Chino Hydro is getting the work for building the Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane highway," a senior official close to the bidding process told the FE.

The Chinese company's bidding price is lowest among the 18 companies that finally competed for the key project, the official said adding construction of the road would begin in December.

Three local companies are expected to construct the remaining two blocks in the road, which is the biggest road construction project in the country.

Officials said experts doing technical assessment of the project are now in China to evaluate the company's capacity and proposals and will report to the Cabinet's purchasing committee after returning home this week.

The bid winners will be formally unveiled later this month, after the post-evaluation report by the technical committee and subsequent approval by the purchasing committee. 

The key government project initially attracted 27 companies from China, India, Malaysia and Hong Kong. Later, 18 companies took part in the final bidding closed on September 8.

The authorities have expedited the bidding process after it declared the Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane project one of its top priorities in view of increasing foreign trade through the Chittagong Port.

The port now handles more than 95 per cent of the country's US$ 37 billion foreign trade, most of which is transported into the country and outside through the Dhaka-Chittagong highway.

Some 90 per cent of the country's manufacturing companies are also situated on the Dhaka-Chittagong economic corridor, making the road the busiest in the country. 

Plans to expand the highway into four lanes were initiated in 2004, when the country first clocked six per cent economic growth due to booming garment exports and remittance. 

But biddings for the project were twice cancelled following allegations of unfair competition among the local companies. The government later amended its procurement rules, allowing foreign companies to take part in the bidding - allegedly under intense pressure by the donor agencies. 

Officials said participation of foreign companies would ensure high standard of work, fair competition and transfer of technology and expertise.

Local companies have protested the government decision, arguing that they have already constructed big highway projects such as first phase of Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane project and Dhaka-Sylhet highway, maintaining high standard.

They also alleged that many foreign companies after winning bids have sub-contracted the projects to local companies, albeit devouring lion's shares of the profit.

"By contracting the work to a company from China, the government will in fact bring low standard technology," said one of the bidders of the four-lane project. 

Government officials, however, rejected local companies' criticism, saying the Chinese company set to win the project has constructed many world class infrastructures at home and in developed countries.


----------



## TopCat

Cool.. last time local companies created a syndicate and bidded same amount for every block which in turn made the government to award one block per bidder. 
I am impressed by the speed and transparency of the AL government. 
I cant wait to see second Dhk-Cht expressway, metro rail, deep sea port and the newer airport. Once we start working on these projects our growth rate will hit 10&#37; on a yearly basis.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Bhutan has the potentiality to produce 30,000 MW of electricity, but it has little domestic market for this. BD wanted to invest in a Burmese hydro-electric project to get 70% of the production in that project. Burma is a hard nut to crack. Another harder nut is India. Will India readily agree to a transmission corridor from Bhutan to BD?



Bhutan is a very resourcefull and potential coutnry. They could not grow due to India's reluctance to let them to go along with other countries. They are basically locked by India. BD is the only 2nd country from where they are asking for FDI. If they want to prosper they must get connected with BD and get out of India's monopoly.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Bhutan is a very resourcefull and potential coutnry. They could not grow due to India's reluctance to let them to go along with other countries. They are basically locked by India. BD is the only 2nd country from where they are asking for FDI. If they want to prosper they must get connected with BD and get out of India's monopoly.


Because of India's small-mindedness I do not like India. India is always self-centered and is always jealous about all its neighbours. Instead of extending a helping hand towards it landlocked poor neighbours, it tries to bite their hands. Nepal and Bhutan are real unlucky countries surrounded by a rockhard big neighbour. 

I think, BD will be able to crack open Indian corridor so that the two small countries can freely do external trades with and via BD.


----------



## leonblack08

*Foreign apparel makers plan relocation to Bangladesh
BATEXPO ends amid warm response from buyers*


A woman picks clothes on display at the 20th BATEXPO-2009, organised by Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association in Dhaka. The three-day fair that pulled in warm responses from international buyers ended yesterday.Photo: Anisur Rahman
Refayet Ullah Mirdha

Foreign buyers see Bangladesh as a lucrative destination for global apparel outsourcing as the country manufactures quality items at a cheap cost.

Many entrepreneurs now plan either relocation of their factories or venturing into joint business here, they said while narrating their experience as participants in the 20th BATEXPO in Dhaka.

The annual largest apparel exhibition concluded yesterday. Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) organised the three-day fair. A total of 62 companies from home and abroad participated in 86 stalls.

Talking to The Daily Star at his stall, Gao Zhourong, marketing manager of Changzhou Giantsun Textile Company Ltd, a Chinese company, said they will set up a garment unit in Bangladesh soon as this is a good place for cheaper labour cost.

"We have already completed talks with a local partner to set up the garment unit," Zhourong said.

Currently, this company has been supplying fabrics of woven garment in Bangladesh, he said. He thinks the response from local and international buyers was very high at the BATEXPO.

Bangladesh imports a substantial quantity of such fabrics from China as the local backward integration can only supply 35 percent of the total demand.

However, the local textile millers have been able to supply around 80 percent fabrics for the knitwear sub-sector for setting up of strong backward integration over the last few years, mainly backed by the GSP (Generalised System of Preferences).

Agha Dastageer of Kassim Textiles, a denim manufacturing company from Pakistan, said Bangladesh's export trends show a huge rise in orders from importers in future.

He said Bangladesh is doing well also in denim manufacturing as many companies have already started exporting fine denim products.

Dastageer said the quality of Bangladesh made apparels is better compared to other competitive countries as the country mainly depends on the European machinery. "European machinery is really good for apparel manufacturing. And Europeans like such quality," Dastageer said.

But Bangladesh is suffering limited products diversification as the country still mainly manufactures basic items, the foreign apparel businessmen said.

Meanwhile, the local makers said orders from international buyers are on the rise, as the world is coming out of recession with the signs of improvement in the advanced economies.

Golam Ahmed, general manager (product) of Intramex Group, a local firm, also pointed to the upward trend of buying orders saying that foreigners are coming to Bangladesh in large numbers.

He suggested that Bangladesh should focus on product diversification in a bigger way, as buyers always demand some new items.

Meanwhile, a considerable number of foreign investors and buyers flocked to the recently concluded 5th Knitexpo in the capital. A record 156 international buyers and investors attended the show, held at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel on November 2-4.

Bangladesh exported $5.918 billion woven garment and $6.429 billion knitwear products in 2008-09 fiscal year, the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) data said.

Foreign apparel makers plan relocation to Bangladesh


----------



## idune

*BATEXPO spot orders down 30pc from last year *

Sun, Nov 8th, 2009 9:54 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Nov 8 (bdnews24.com) -- Spot orders from buyers at this year's BATEXPO, the country's largest apparel fair, fell 30 percent from last year, according to the industry's top trade body. 

Spot orders at last year's expo amounted to $55.45 million; this year they totalled just $41.64 million, BGMEA president Abdus Salam Murshedi told a press briefing Sunday. 

On the reason behind the fall in orders, he said buyers are seeking lower prices. 

"Buyers say prices are much lower in other countries," said Murshedi. 

He said production costs had risen at home due to gas and power crises, mismanagement at Chittagong port and high rates of interest as well as bank charges. 

Exports of readymade garments in the first quarter of the current fiscal dropped by 9.71 percent compared to the same period last year, he added. 

"Exports for the month of September fell by 26.93 percent from the same month last year." 

Meanwhile, the government has set export targets for woven and knitted garments at $17.6 billion this year, which is 13 percent above last year's target. 

Fearing further fall in exports in October, Murshedy told reporters the crisis can be averted if the government comes up with "policy support". 

The three-day BATEXPO 2009, of the Bangladesh Garments Manufacturer and Exporters Association, ended on Saturday. 

According to BGMEA, 62 organisations hosted 86 stalls for buyers from UK, US, Canada, Middle East, Hong Kong and Japan. 

BATEXPO spot orders down 30pc from last year :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

ConocoPhillips wants 8 offshore blocks 
Monday, November 09,2009 

DHAKA: The signing of the Production Sharing Contract (PSC) under the 3rd round bidding hangs in the balance as the US based ConocoPhillips, which was awarded only two blocks although they were competing in eight blocks, recently informed the government that it wants to sign the PSC on all the eight blocks.

The 3rd round offshore bidding opened during the last caretaker regime on 22 offshore blocks. A total of seven International Oil Companies (IOCs) submitted their bid documents on nine blocks. The ConocoPhillips was competing in eight blocks and the Tullow was competing in only one block.

Recently, the ConocoPhillips wrote a letter to the secretary, energy division, reiterating their earlier position about signing of the PSC on all the eight blocks for which they were competing. They did not drop any word about the signing of the PSC on the two blocks.

Following the ConocoPhillips' letter, the US ambassador in Dhaka met the Petrobangla chairman Prof Hossain Mansur and urged him to award all the eight blocks in favour of the ConocoPhillips, the source said.

An evaluation committee headed by Dr. Moqbul Elahi recommended awarding eight blocks in favour of the ConocoPhillips and one block in favour of the Tullow.

After the declaration of the bid result Myanmar and India lodged protest against the third round bidding on the plea that a number of blocks overlapped their territory.

In view of the neighbours' protest, the government decided to put off the competitive process on all the disputed blocks and approved the award of two blocks in favour of the ConocoPhillips and one block in favour of the Tullow.

Following the government's decision the Petrobangla, country's lone hydrocarbon management organization, invited both the ConocoPhillips and the Tullow to sit across the table for negotiations, which ended in the first half of the last month.

At the negotiation table, the US oil company expressed their willingness to sign the PSC on all the eight blocks for which they was competing.

The Petrobangla negotiation team explained the difficulties in signing the PSC without demarcation of maritime boundary with Myanmar and India. They were also told that the government had taken initiative to resolve the maritime boundary issue and Dhaka had already sought the UN arbitration in this regard.

But the negotiation team of the ConocoPhillips left the country without saying 'yes' or 'no' to the government decision of awarding the two blocks.

The energy division informed the highest level of the administration about the latest development on the 3rd round bidding and sought policy direction in this regard. But till the day, the energy division did not receive any directives from the highest level of the administration, the source added.

The ConocoPhillips was competing in blocks 10, 11, 12, 17, 15, 16, 20 and 21. But the government awarded them blocks 10 and 11 only.


----------



## leonblack08

Good news 

*TigerIT ranks first in US competition*
Star Business Report
*TigerIT Bangladesh Ltd, a local IT firm, ranked first in the minutiae interoperability exchange test by US-based National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST).*

The purpose of the Minutiae Interoperability Exchange Test (MINEX) is to determine the feasibility of using minutiae data as an interchange medium for fingerprint information between different fingerprint matching systems.

This is recognition for Bangladesh for developing identity (ID) management, which may help local IT companies to get works from the global market, said Ziaur Rahman, chairman and chief executive officer of TigerIT Bangladesh.

"This recognition means we are the best in some sectors, such as making national ID cards and machine readable passports," he said.

MINEX is designed to evaluate whether various populations and combinations of encoding schemes, probe templates, gallery templates and fingerprint matchers will produce successful matches.

The recently published NIST test results revealed that a combination of the Tiger's AFIS (automated fingerprint identification system) enrolment template generator and the matcher showed false non-match rate of 0.06 percent at a fixed false match rate of 0.01 for two fingers.

It outperformed Japanese NEC's 0.08 percent, US-based Cogent's 0.11 percent and France's Sagem 0.12 percent.

TigerIT was earlier ranked second by NIST for developing an automated fingerprint identification system with high accuracy.

TigerIT ranks first in US competition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> You are right. Express way and train track shoud be separated venture. But we must need underground as if you had circular rail and all how you could get to the center of the town. Also if you want to 100&#37; discourage privately owned car then you have to follow New York model where a person is always in walking distance from a subway station. In addition to subway we also need circular rail, Gajipur-Dhaka-Narayanganj expressway etc.


I agree with the writer of the essay below that BD should not try to build something that only benefits the builders and contractors. I also believe that an underground system is too expensive to build and will be too difficult to run with inefficient people of BD. 

Morever, the ticket prices for an underground system will have to be subsidized. A too costly building expenditures require a very high prices for the commuting tickets. If people can ill-afford the fare, then it will have to be susidized. It means it will be a total mess. Even if foreign companies are asked to build and operate an underground system, they will shy away from it because the govt may not accept their offer of high rates of train fares.

BD govt should see thing in its proper perspective. It should solve the present traffic jam by building overhead railway track wherever a train line crosses a busy main road. An 8 metre high railway track will help, although it will not solve all the traffic problems. Even a 500 metre long section over a road will take a few years to build. Almost one year has passed after the election, but any one can notice the talk-only attitude of this govt. 

Only in the 2nd step, the govt should decide on the commuting train system among many destinations inside or in the suburbs of Dhaka. Instead of doing any real work, the present AL govt is fond of showing us dreams. Well, these dreams will keep the population in sleep for a few more months, but once they are awake with shattered dreams, they will kick it out very quickly.

Heed reasonable advice on mass transit for Dhaka


----------



## eastwatch

Economy IIInvestment lull seen as 'biggest challenge' :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

Investment lull seen as 'biggest challenge' 
Sun, Nov 15th, 2009 7:28 pm BdST 
Abdur Rahim Harmacchi 
bdnews24.com senior correspondent 

Dhaka, Nov 15 (bdnews24.com)  As some indicators go from strength to strength, an alarming inertia persists in both local and foreign investment, while idle funds risk raising inflationary pressures. 

The finance minister, central bank governor and the country's economists all echo the same concern, that the biggest challenge for the Bangladesh economy is to divert huge amounts of excess liquidity into productive investment. 

At the start of the year, low investment in the country was a legacy of a two-year period of emergency coupled with the caretaker government's anti-corruption crackdown against businessmen, among others. 

But business leaders and economists point out that those particular investment barriers disappeared with the newly elected government taking the reins in January this year. 

And yet stagnancy in investment still prevails with the year ending, they sayThey also hold that inertia in investment will persist unless there are improvements in infrastructure, bureaucratic complexities and law and order. 

Finance minister AMA Muhith has acknowledged the challenges ahead in a recent speech in parliament. 

He told bdnews24.com this week, "Investment stagnancy still persists mainly due to two reasons: one is the installation of a new government and so local investors are still taking a 'wait and see' approach." 

The other is global recession which has dampened overseas investment, he said. 

"So we are focused on wooing local investors, as foreign investors will stay clear until local investment is revamped," he said. 

Poor local investment has been reflected in falling imports of capital machinery and raw materials for industry. Both fell by 22 percent during the first quarter. But Bangladesh Bank has said productive imports have been on the rise again from September, though it has yet to release figures. 

Foreign Direct Investment dropped to $126 million during July-August of the current fiscal year, while the figure hit $201 million during the same period of last fiscal year. 

Figures available up to August indicate that loan disbursement in to the private sector had not improved during July-August period; rather it marks a decline. 

Meanwhile, just 10 percent of the Annual Development Programme was implemented during the first quarter (July-Sept). 

FBBCI president Annisul Haq said, "Local investment will not rise unless gas and electricity crises, stifling bureaucracy and high interest rates are addressed." 

He urged the government to pay attention to the issues. 

Former commerce minister Amir Khasru Mahmud Chowdhury believes there are other issues too. 

"Gas and power crises are not the major issues. Rather, law and order insecurity mainly stands in the way of investment." 

Muhith said, "We have already launched steps to combat high interest rate and bureaucratic complexities which are a major hurdle to raise investment" 

"We are moving to address the gas and electricity crises," he said. 

The government is also taking measures to ensure industrial security. 

Muhith was also optimistic as import of capital machinery showed a rise in September. 

"This is undoubtedly a good sign, which indicates that investment is about to pick up," he said 

Bangladesh Bank governor Atiur Rahman also told bdnews24.com that the wheels of investment were turning again. 

He said, positive signs were apparent in industrial and service sectors alongside agriculture. 

Along with capital machinery, imports of raw materials are on the rise as are large loans, he said. 

Rahman has also suggested that part of the 

A joint survey launched by Bangladesh Investment Climate Fund and International Chamber of Commerce-Bangladesh indicates that though the first three quarters of the calendar year (Jan-Sept) saw low business and investment, the last quarter (Oct-Dec) is expected to see one-third growth. 

The BIF-Bangladesh Business Survey 2009: Reflection of Opinions of Businessmen, released on Nov 5, interviewed 778 business firms in different parts of the country from July-September. 

Former caretaker adviser Wahid Uddin Mahmud said different sectors of economy including investment are slow-moving due to diverse problems. 

But he welcomed the view of businessmen in that the sluggish trend was lifting toward the end of the year. 

The finance minister said, "Investment inertia resulting from intimidation and harassment of businessmen by the last care-taker government is yet to lift." 

We are trying to overcome the slump down and expecting to overcome it at the beginning of next year.


----------



## eastwatch

ANTARA News: Japan`s KDDI to take 50% stake in top Bangladeshi ISP

Japan`s KDDI to take 50% stake in top Bangladeshi ISP
Friday, November 13, 2009 15:03 WIB | Economic & Business | 

Tokyo (ANTARA News/Asia Pulse) - Japan's KDDI Corp. (TSE:9433) said Thursday that it will acquire a 50 per cent interest in leading Bangladeshi Internet service provider BRAC BD Mail Networks Ltd., or bracNet. 

KDDI will purchase all shares to be issued by bracNet in a private placement for roughly 800 million yen (US$8.85 million) and convert the firm into an equity-method unit. 

The acquisition is expected to be completed in January. BracNet was established in 1996 jointly by a U.S. investment fund and a Bangladeshi nongovernmental organization. 

It has been building a network based on the WiMAX wireless data communications technology and operating 110 stores that offer Internet access for a fee.


----------



## eastwatch

Adidas plans Bangladesh project 
Kazi Azizul Islam 

German sport-goods giant Adidas has under taken a project to produce low-cost trainers for poor buyers, a London-based newspaper reported on Tuesday.

Quoting an Adidas spokesman, the newspaper stated that the project was undertaken after being convinced by the noble laureate and founder of Grameen Bank, Mohammad Yunus.

Jan Runau, the Adidas spokesman, told Daily Telegraph that an agreement had been signed to begin production of the shoes in Bangladesh next year. He, however, said that the project was at an early stage and it had not yet been decided whether the shoes would carry the Adidas tag.

Jan also said Adidas is to make trainers [active shoes] at the price of one Euro per pair for millions of people around the world who can not afford to buy shoes. Pilot production would begin next year in Bangladesh, he said.

Adidas usually makes expensive footwear and celebrity sponsorship but, according to the Telegraph, [Bangladesh] project was inspired by Muhammad Yunus, the pioneer of micro-loans which help the poor start their own businesses.

He [Yunus] told the company [Adidas], which has been criticised for exploitation in the developing world, that Bangladesh needed &#22766;ocial businesses&#12539;which would create jobs in the country.

It is correct that Adidas Group in conjunction with Muhammad Yunus aims to put such shoes on the market,&#12539;he said.

The company has now agreed it will produce shoes in Bangladesh on a non-profit basis, although a spokesman stressed the final price may be higher than the &#128;1 (89 pence) target.&#12539;The Telegraph wrote.

Adidas pays former England football captain David Beckham &#65379;3 million per year as a brand ambassador and to use his name to promote their Predator football boots, which sell for &#65379;130 a pair. It spent a reported &#65379;50 million to sponsor the Beijing Olympics last year and has pledged a further &#65379;100 million for the London Olympics in 2012.

He said it had not yet been decided whether the shoes would carry the Adidas brand or its trademark three stripes design, &#37549;ey decisions on design and branding have yet to be finalized.&#12539;


----------



## TopCat

Good going.. Social business the idea of Bangladesh is taking hold in the world arena too. Only Telenor could not learn but knew about only profits.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> ANTARA News: Japan`s KDDI to take 50% stake in top Bangladeshi ISP
> 
> Japan`s KDDI to take 50% stake in top Bangladeshi ISP
> Friday, November 13, 2009 15:03 WIB | Economic & Business |
> 
> Tokyo (ANTARA News/Asia Pulse) - Japan's KDDI Corp. (TSE:9433) said Thursday that it will acquire a 50 per cent interest in leading Bangladeshi Internet service provider BRAC BD Mail Networks Ltd., or bracNet.
> 
> KDDI will purchase all shares to be issued by bracNet in a private placement for roughly 800 million yen (US$8.85 million) and convert the firm into an equity-method unit.
> 
> The acquisition is expected to be completed in January. BracNet was established in 1996 jointly by a U.S. investment fund and a Bangladeshi nongovernmental organization.
> 
> It has been building a network based on the WiMAX wireless data communications technology and operating 110 stores that offer Internet access for a fee.



Will it be a social non profit participation too?


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Will it be a social non profit participation too?


Is it true that BracNet is a non-profit company? KDDI or any Japanese company will not invest in a non-profit business. These companies have to make their share holders happy by giving them dividends.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> A news from New Age (Sept 18, 2009)
> 
> BIBIYANA HAS MORE GAS THAN ESTIMATED, claims Chevron
> Staff Correspondent




Petrobnagla rejects Chevron's reserve estimate


PETROBANGLA REJECTS CHEVRON'S RESERVE ESTIMATE

Local gas reservoir experts has rejected Chevron's claim of gas reserve figure initially and asked the International Oil Company (IOC) to submit more evidential documents to prove its claims, reports BSS. 

The local experts also asked the IOC not to extract more then 600 mmcfd gas instead of present extraction of 700 to 900 mmcfd from this field for its longevity of the country's second largest gas reserve. 

"I heard that the IOC's claim is not acceptable to our experts, we will inform it to the government and then decide about the issue," Dr Hossain Moonsur, Petrobangla chairman said Saturday. 

In recent times Chevron submitted a report to the Petrobangla, the state run oil and gas company that the gas reserve at Bibiana field has increased by more than four trillion cubic feet (tcf). 

Chevron told the government recently that its survey had found a total of 6.6 tcf gas reserve at the Bibiana field in Habiganj district, up from its initial projection of 2.54 tcf.

"We worked on the report submitted by the Chevron for last two months, as per our calculation they calculated both the gas developed and undeveloped gas reserve, which is not acceptable," a top official of Petrobnagla told the news agency.

World reputed Independent Ryder and Scott reservoir assessors has certified a significant increase of Gas reserve of US energy Giant Chevron operated Bibiana Gas field the second largest gas field in Bangladesh. 

Chevron is the major gas producer in Bangladesh. The company from its operation in gas fields delivers on the average 900 mmcfd gas.


----------



## eastwatch

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/nov/22/busi.html#1


Japanese investors' interest on rise 
Kazi Azizul Islam 

Japanese investors and importers are choosing Bangladesh as one of their major destinations. Trade negotiations, agreements and visits by investors have marked a significant rise in recent times.

According to a Japanese trade diplomat in Dhaka, Japanese investors are showing more interest in investing Bangladesh.

The express of interests from potential investors and importers in the past six months was definitely much higher than before,&#12539;Tomohiro Kinomoto, the country chief of the Japan External Trade Organisation, told New Age.

The JETRO official observed, Bangladesh should not miss this chance.&#12539;br> Top-level officials of Shimamura, Japan&#30196; second largest clothing retailer, and Okamoto, Japanese socks and hosiery market leader, visited Dhaka early this month.

Kinomoto said their visits were successful. In 2007, Bangladesh apparel shipment to Japan was worth less than $30 million exposing the country&#30196; inability to extract from Japan&#30196; $25 billion plus market of imported apparels.

But, the opening of the Dhaka sourcing office in Mid-2008 by Japan&#30196; number one clothing brand Uniqlo drew attention of other Japanese, who mainly source from China with some procurement from Vietnam, Thailand, and Indonesia.

In nine months to September 2009, Bangladesh apparel shipment to Japan crossed $80 million, which is more than double of the 2008 shipment.

Kinomoto finds highly significant the partnership between Bangladeshi ISP BracNet and Japanese telecom and internet service giant KDDI Corporation.

KDDI, which is partly owned by Toyota and Kyocera and has business with Google, announced last week that it had bought 50 per cent stakes in BracNet.

Kinomoto declined to name more companies that are close to make investment deals or doing feasibility studies in Bangladesh. Sources in the Japan Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry said at least half a dozen Japanese textile and garment companies were in process of registration as investors.

Companies are also doing feasibility studies in sectors like pharmaceuticals, information and communication technology and leather,&#12539;said a JBCCI official.

The JBCCI president, Abdul Haque, said Kenco Logistics and Konoike-Euro Logistics opened their offices in Dhaka while QTECH, an inspection company, announced opening of its office in February next year.

&#32680;rrival of a freight forwarder and an inspection company in a new place indicates huge increase in business in the near future,&#12539;Akhtaruzzaman, a member of parliament and the agent QTECH, said.

Syed Nasim Manzur, managing director of Apex Adelchi Footwear, the country&#30196; largest shoe manufacturer and exporter, felt that eagerness of Japanese investors towards Bangladesh had increased significantly in recent months.
For years, business seminars in Dhaka discussed the potential of Japanese investment in Bangladesh or possibility of relocations of Japanese manufacturing industries in the country.

But in reality Japan&#30196; investments in Bangladesh remain insignificant comparing with Korea, China, Taiwan or even the UK or USA.

Kinomoto of JETRO said due to the &#33307;hina Plus One&#12539;policy of the Japanese government, the Japanese manufacturers had started considering Bangladesh as an important investment and import souring destination.

The global recession has pushed the Japanese business to search lower cost manufacturing base and sourcing destinations,&#12539;he added.
Power and gas supply would have to be improved, Kinomoto said adding that road condition would have to be improved and land has to be developed for setting up factories.

Citing establishment of a special economic zone by the Pakistan government for Japanese investors, he said, &#31109;he Japanese may not want that here, but spaces could be provided by expanding the existing EPZs immediately.&#12539;br> The JBCCI president said the government and business bodies would have to actively welcome the latest interests of the Japanese investors and arrange necessary facilities in shortest possible time.

He said for meeting demand of Japanese investors immediately the government could offer them land belonging to closed state-owned enterprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Is it true that BracNet is a non-profit company? KDDI or any Japanese company will not invest in a non-profit business. These companies have to make their share holders happy by giving them dividends.



BracNet does not have to pay divident to anybody thats for sure.


----------



## eastwatch

Jatrabari flyover construction to begin December 
Mustafizur Rahman 

The much-awaited construction of the Gulistan-Jatrabari fly-over will begin in December as the Awami League-led government has revived the Public-Private Partnership project, and it is likely to be completed in two years by a UAE-based construction company. The fly-over is expected to decrease traffic congestion in the city to a considerable extent.

The LGRD and cooperatives ministry on Wednesday at a meeting ordered the Dhaka City Corporation to ensure that the construction of the fly-over, which has been primarily estimated to cost Tk 700 crore, begins in December this year.

&#33307;onstruction of the proposed Gulistan-Jatrabari flyover will begin in December&#12539;egal complications will be addressed and utility service-related problems will be solved soon,&#12539;said the DCC&#30196; chief engineer, Brigadier General Abdul Quadir, after the meeting.

The interim government in March 2008 scrapped the 8.5 kilometre fly-over project, initiated by the BNP-led alliance government, because of alleged forgery of documents by construction company Belhasa-Accom JV and Associates Ltd.

The LGRD and cooperatives minister, Syed Ashraful Islam, while presiding over the meeting on the progress of the fly-over project, asked the authorities of the utility services &#12539;the Dhaka Power Distribution Company Ltd, Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Ltd, Titas Gas and Dhaka Water and Sewerage Authority &#12539;to submit their plans with estimated costs for removal of their infrastructure from the area that will be occupied by the proposed fly-over before 20 December, 2009.

The minister told the meeting that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina was expected to formally inaugurate the construction of the fly-over in the first week of January.

Secretary to the local government division Manzur Hossain and the construction company&#30196; representative Obaidul Karim, along with others, attended the meeting.

The meeting was told that 20 lakh people would be affected in case of any disruption in WASA&#30196; water supply due to the proposed construction in city&#30196; busiest areas, said an official.

The chief engineer said that the design of the fly-over was being changed in keeping with the latest development projects such as the Padma Bridge and Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane highway.

&#31950;e will have to change the design and the alignments also in view of the new development projects, like the Padma Bridge and the Dhaka-Chittagong highway&#12539;he government will have to negotiate with the construction company anew to protect the country&#30196; interest,&#12539;project director and DCC&#30196; superintending engineer Md Ashiqur Rahman told New Age after the meeting.

He claimed that implementation of the fly-over project, the preliminary work for which started in 1997, was facing no impediments at present. However, he said that there was misunderstanding over the project which had created controversy during the tenure of the Fakhruddin-led interim government.

The Prime Minister&#30196; Office had earlier ordered that the project be resumed without any delay, taking into account the urgency of managing the heavy traffic after implementation of Padma Bridge and expansion of the Dhaka-Chittagong Highway.

The DCC sent a letter to the LGRD and cooperatives ministry on 9 September, 2009 in which its chief executive officer recommended implementation of the project in accordance with the existing contract signed with UAE-based Belhasa Accom and Associates Ltd.

The DCC in April 2003 floated an international tender for construction of the fly-over and signed an agreement with Belhasa Accom under build-own-operate-transfer system on 21 June, 2005. The concessionaire was given permission to operate the fly-over and collect pre-approved toll for 24 years on completion of the project within three years.

The estimated cost of the project was Tk 670 crore and it was the first instance of private sector participation in infrastructure development of the country. The amount of toll to be collected over the 24-year period under the BOOT scheme was expected be about Tk 4,000 crore, according to the estimate of experts.

The foundation stone was laid in June 2006. The concessionaire issued an arbitration notice on 6 January, 2008 to the DCC due to problems in handing over the site to the firm. It filed an arbitration suit on 5 February, 2008 and the DCC appointed the arbitrator. On 31 March, 2008 the DCC declared the contract null and void. It also filed a case on 7 April, 2008, seeking execution of its notification issued on 31 March, 2008 declaring the contract null and void.

As both the arbitration suit and the case filed by the DCC are yet to be disposed of, no fresh tender process for the project can now be initiated, as the DCC reportedly opined in its letters to the PMO and LGRD ministry.


----------



## TopCat

I am glad that it was not done under BNP thief government unless it would have been another Mohakhali flyover for no use. The project is being redeisigned to meet the future need.. Way to go.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> I am glad that it was not done under BNP thief government unless it would have been another Mohakhali flyover for no use. The project is being redeisigned to meet the future need.. Way to go.


You will have to blame yourself if our great Idune sends a cyclone over your head and tear apart your hairs for saying against BNP. However, I think politic has already changed in BD. Rhetorics like 3 million killed and India phobias do not attract voters any more. Economic and development issues will fully replace these rhetorics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Govt takes steps to expand tea farming in Panchagarh
BSS, Rangpur

The government has taken a massive Taka 100-crore special package programme for boosting the growing small-scale tea farming that has already become very popular bringing fortunes to many in Panchagarh villages. Under the programme being implemented by Bangladesh Tea Board (BTB), the small and marginal farmers are being provided with training on the latest technologies for tea farming, loans, tea saplings and necessary inputs, officials concerned said.

The government initiatives will further prompt economic advancements of the common people, farmers as well as working women, as the small and marginal farmers have been showing more interest in farming the cash crop in the areas. Side by side with the latest assistance, local farmers and experts suggested setting up more tea processing industries, competitive markets for tealeaves and resolving some problems like power crisis for accelerating further growth of the tea sector.

The prospective tea sector has created opportunities for hundreds of working women to change their fate by achieving self-reliance through earning wages as plucking workers in tea gardens of the officially recognized third tea zone in the country.

Presently, nearly 7,500 skilled and unskilled workers, mostly women, have been working in about 260 tea gardens, including 18 big estates, 13 medium-size and 229 small-scale gardens set up on about 2,200 acres in Panchagarh alone. Small-scale tea growers are now happier as the tea processing factories of Tentulia Tea Company Ltd (TTCL) and Karotoa Tea Garden started purchasing green tealeaves at Taka 11 per kg though the rate was only Taka 9.50 in the past.

As per a survey conducted by BTB, there is over 16,000 hectares land suitable for tea farming in Panchagarh alone and nearly 2,200 acres have so far been brought under tea farming in the area since 2002. The BTB has taken the special steps, including finding newer areas for tea farming, with a view to further expanding tea farming areas and increasing tea production in the country to meet its growing local demand and increase exports. 

There are tremendous prospects of the expanding tea sector and creating job opportunities to enhance economic activities further in the region, president of Panchagarh Chamber of Commerce and Industry Iqbal Kaiser Mintu said.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> The New Nation - Internet Edition
> 
> Govt takes steps to expand tea farming in Panchagarh
> BSS, Rangpur


Please note that Panchagarh is located at the very northern tip of Bangladesh. It is adjacent to India's Darjeeling. Topogaraphy of Panchagarh is different from Darjeeling, but the soil here is same making it very suitable for producing good quality teas. 

The trees here grow very fast, and the quality and aroma of the tea are same as those of Darjeeling. 16,000 hectares must be a large area, it will produce a huge quantity of tea. Please note that now-a-days, BD does not export tea that much. It is because of increase in domestic demand for all grades of tea.


----------



## eastwatch

Citi projects GDP growth at 6.1pc for next fiscal year

Citi projects GDP growth at 6.1pc for next fiscal year 

Star Business ReportBangladesh's economy is expected to grow at 6.1 percent in the next fiscal year (2010-11) after two years' growth of less than 6 percent, Citigroup forecasts on Bangladesh yesterday.

The economy grew at 5.9 percent in fiscal 2008-09 and set to grow 5.7 percent this year, according to the projection. Earlier, the economy had grown 6 percent plus rate since fiscal 2004-05.

Trends so far indicate that estimates could be achieved, with industrial production growing at a healthy pace, said the group in an outlook report. 

Lauding the government's thrust on infrastructure development, the Citigroup sees it as encouraging. It said this thrust could result in more investments.

However, there are some downside risks, including low agriculture production, poor implementation of the government's various initiatives and a decline in manufacturing production, particularly due to sluggish demand for textile exports, it said. 

The group has also identified inflation as a risk in future. Growth in Bangladesh has historically remained firmly above 6 percent on year-on-year levels in spite of natural disasters, political volatility and governance issues.

In FY 2008-09, gross domestic product (GDP) was up 5.9 percent despite weak global growth. The group expects GDP to sustain at 5.7 percent growth this fiscal before recovering further to 6.1 percent in 2010-11.

Citigroup estimates are based on an upturn in industry and services. It said industry now comprises close to 30 percent of GDP from 20 percent levels earlier. 

We expect the government's thrust on infrastructure development to fuel further growth, particularly in construction, manufacturing, and in the power sector, it projects. 

Growth in exports has been a major driver in Bangladesh economy during the recent years. Exports comprise around 17 percent of GDP and have been growing at an average rate of around 11percent year-on-year over the last ten years. And the key driver has been textile exports, which account for around 75 percent of total exports.

Trends are erratic, but it should gather pace in fiscal 2010-11, the group said in the outlook. Monthly trends have been extremely erratic with growth during July-September (FY10) down 11.7 percent.

While trends in remittances are expected to remain buoyant, rising imports could result in the current account surplus narrowing to 1.7 percent of GDP in the next fiscal year from estimated 2.5 percent this year.

On the currency, the group expects Taka to continue its depreciating trend, to average Tk 71.6/$ in FY 2009-10.

It said the recent success of the Grameenphone IPO (the biggest since independence in 1971) could enhance the attractiveness of the domestic equity market to foreign investors.

The projection also said the fiscal deficit will remain within the GDP target of 5 percent.


----------



## eastwatch

United Airways set to fly to 
Kuala Lumpur, Kathmandu 
Humayun Kabir Bhuiyan 

Local private carrier United Airways is set to launch flight on Monday to the Malaysian capital, Kuala Lumpur, a popular destination already directly served by four other airlines.

According to officials, the airline will operate two flights every week with an introductory promotional fare.

United will also start operation on Dhaka-Katmandu route on January 4. Four weekly flights will be operated on this popular tourist destination, currently served by Biman Bangladesh Airlines and GNG Airlines.

There will also be an introductory promotional fare for this route. With the launching of these two new routes, the number of the carrier&#30196; international destinations will rise to five. Currently, United flies to Kolkata, Dubai and London.

The local carrier will have to compete with Biman Bangladesh Airlines, GMG Airlines, Malaysia Airlines and Air Asia, a Malaysia-based budget carrier, for its share of business.

Yes, we did the market research before making a decision. Our market research says the routes will be viable,&#12539;Jilanee FR Chowdhury, director (Sales and Marketing) of United Airways, told New Age.

Responding to a question regarding Dhaka-Kuala Lumpur, he admitted that initially the airline might face little problem due to the issues relating to Bangladesh manpower export to Malaysia. In this regard, we are thinking more about the future.

About Katmandu, Jilanee said, apart from passengers using Dhaka-Kathmandu route, we have a target of carrying passengers from Nepal to Malaysia. The schedule of these two routes will be done to facilitate that.&#12539;br> To a question, he informed that the introductory promotional return fare (including taxes) for Kuala Lumpur and Katmandu would be Tk&#63728;19,900 and Tk&#63728;13,671 respectively. &#31109;hese fares will be the cheapest at the moment. He also said that MD-83 aircraft would be used on both these routes.

About the fleet expansion, the director said that another MD-83 aircraft would be inducted by this month to the fleet of two Dash-8 and one MD-83.

He said as part of the expansion plan, the airline would launch flights on Dhaka-Bangkok route within about a month.

Jilanee said the process of procuring a Boeing-767 had already begun and the aircraft was expected to join the fleet by April 2010.

After the arrival of the Boeing-767, he said it would be used straightway in flights to London, currently served by MD-83, a relatively smaller aircraft. &#31109;he aircraft will also be used in new flights to Saudi Arabia.&#12539;br> About Dhaka-Dubai and Dhaka-London routes, Jilanee said the Middle Eastern route was doing okay while it would take some time to get hold the passengers of Dhaka-London sector. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> United Airways set to fly to
> Kuala Lumpur, Kathmandu
> Humayun Kabir Bhuiyan
> 
> Local private carrier United Airways is set to launch flight on Monday to the Malaysian capital, Kuala Lumpur, a popular destination already directly served by four other airlines.
> 
> According to officials, the airline will operate two flights every week with an introductory promotional fare.
> 
> United will also start operation on Dhaka-Katmandu route on January 4. Four weekly flights will be operated on this popular tourist destination, currently served by Biman Bangladesh Airlines and GNG Airlines.
> 
> There will also be an introductory promotional fare for this route. With the launching of these two new routes, the number of the carrier&#30196; international destinations will rise to five. Currently, United flies to Kolkata, Dubai and London.
> 
> The local carrier will have to compete with Biman Bangladesh Airlines, GMG Airlines, Malaysia Airlines and Air Asia, a Malaysia-based budget carrier, for its share of business.
> 
> Yes, we did the market research before making a decision. Our market research says the routes will be viable,&#12539;Jilanee FR Chowdhury, director (Sales and Marketing) of United Airways, told New Age.
> 
> Responding to a question regarding Dhaka-Kuala Lumpur, he admitted that initially the airline might face little problem due to the issues relating to Bangladesh manpower export to Malaysia. In this regard, we are thinking more about the future.
> 
> About Katmandu, Jilanee said, apart from passengers using Dhaka-Kathmandu route, we have a target of carrying passengers from Nepal to Malaysia. The schedule of these two routes will be done to facilitate that.&#12539;br> To a question, he informed that the introductory promotional return fare (including taxes) for Kuala Lumpur and Katmandu would be Tk&#63728;19,900 and Tk&#63728;13,671 respectively. &#31109;hese fares will be the cheapest at the moment. He also said that MD-83 aircraft would be used on both these routes.
> 
> About the fleet expansion, the director said that another MD-83 aircraft would be inducted by this month to the fleet of two Dash-8 and one MD-83.
> 
> He said as part of the expansion plan, the airline would launch flights on Dhaka-Bangkok route within about a month.
> 
> Jilanee said the process of procuring a Boeing-767 had already begun and the aircraft was expected to join the fleet by April 2010.
> 
> After the arrival of the Boeing-767, he said it would be used straightway in flights to London, currently served by MD-83, a relatively smaller aircraft. &#31109;he aircraft will also be used in new flights to Saudi Arabia.&#12539;br> About Dhaka-Dubai and Dhaka-London routes, Jilanee said the Middle Eastern route was doing okay while it would take some time to get hold the passengers of Dhaka-London sector.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



These suckers got sued by United Airways of USA. Why the hell they needed to copy the name of some internationally renowned company??? Not only they going to screw themselves up, also bring bad name for my country. Cant we get rid of idiots ever?


----------



## eastwatch

FOUR TUNNELS TO EASE CONGESTION IN DHAKA
Staff Correspondent 

The Dhaka City Corporation has taken up a plan to construct tunnels at four important intersections in the capital to facilitate smooth movement of vehicles, said official sources on Sunday.

The tunnels will be constructed at Shahbagh, Sheraton, Banglamotor and Sonargaon intersections which are plagued by heavy traffic, according to the decision taken at the meeting held at the DCC on Sunday with its chief engineer in the chair.

A proposal for the envisaged project worth Tk 170 crore, to be implemented in one and a half year, will be submitted to the LGRD ministry very soon, said meeting sources.

The tunnels at Shahbagh and Sheraton will be two-way, going in both directions. The vehicles from in front of the Shishu Park on the Mowlana Bhasani Sarani will cross the intersection through the tunnel on the right, while vehicles from Minto Road will also cross the Sheraton intersection through the left tunnel.

The tunnels at Banglamotor and Sonargaon will also be two-way with two lanes, said sources. If the tunnels are constructed, no congestion at these intersections will be seen again,&#12539;said a DCC official.

The DCC has already consulted the engineers of the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology in this regard.

The engineers have suggested that the construction of the tunnels should be started immediately to improve the traffic situation and prevent the nagging congestion that kills hundreds of working hours and burns a huge amount of fuel uselessly.


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

TSS to produce mobile set locally
BSS, Dhaka

The Government has taken an initiative to produce mobile phone sets in the country in view of the phenomenal rise in the number of mobile phone users which may hit 80 million in next two years. 

Telephone Shilpa Sangstha (TSS) under the Ministry of Post and Telecommunications has taken the move, Secretary of the ministry Sunil Kanti Bose told BSS on Sunday. 

He said the initiative has mainly come from Post and Telecommunications Minister Raziuddin Ahmed Razu, who wanted to make TSS an active player away from past slow down in activities. Many initiatives have been taken up for the purpose, he added. 

The minister told BSS that he has taken steps to use TSS and other agencies under the ministry to developing digital gears and appliances to create a new digital Bangladesh. 

The ministry has taken short, medium and long-term projects accordingly, he said adding, the plan to produce mobile phone, laptop and such other of telecommunication gears are some such moves.

Sunil said the government wants to enter into joint venture with foreign firms to produce mobile phones locally and international tenders have already been invited to this effect. 

TSS secretary Osman Ghani Sheikh said these mobile sets would be produced using local technology. Such mobile set may sell at Taka 2000 in the market. These will also have facility for use of double sim and other communication gears. 

The Post and Telecommunication Minister said TSS has been asked to produce laptop for students which they may buy at a cost of Taka 10 to 12 thousand. 

Osman Sheikh said at present 50 million people are using mobile phone in the country and the number may rise to 80 million in next two years. TSS is initially planning to produce four lakh mobile sets annually. 

The government is waiting for response from interested foreign company to enter into joint venture, he said adding discussion on technical details will be taken up once foreign parties will be holding talks. 

Sunil said the TSS is not producing anything since last 12 years, however having 525 people on the pay roll. The last caretaker government reduced the manpower to 260 relieving of unnecessary people. 

He said the TSS is now producing land phone sets, besides having set up 200 network towers for TeleTalk mobile under the public sector. He said the government wants to further expand its activities and has taken up producing digital meters, mobile charger, laptop and such other gears. 

He said multinational companies like Goldcom China, ZT, Erickson and China Electric Co. have so far showed interest to enter into joint venture following the government tender. The TSS has already set up a tender evaluation committee with the secretary of the ministry as its head.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> The New Nation - Internet Edition
> 
> TSS to produce mobile set locally
> BSS, Dhaka
> 
> The Government has taken an initiative to produce mobile phone sets in the country in view of the phenomenal rise in the number of mobile phone users which may hit 80 million in next two years.



80 million mobile sets in a poor BD, where the population is about 150 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Remittance, forex reserve beat doomsayers

Remittance, forex reserve beat doomsayers 
Rejaul Karim Byron 

Foreign exchange reserve and remittance marked an important milestone in Bangladesh economy in 2009, beating the development partners' glum forecasts in the face of global recession.

In ten years, foreign currency reserve grew from $1 billion to cross the $10 billion mark this year for the first time.

Also remittance was about to touch the $10 billion mark last fiscal year, and is expected to cross the milestone this year. The country pulled in $1 billion remittance in November, which is highest ever for a single month. 

The average inflow throughout the year paints a rosier picture.

Both foreign exchange reserve and remittance were broadly immune to the global recession that has been lingering for around two years now.

Surprised at the successes, experts also cautioned the government against any inflationary pressure that may be caused by the achievements in remittance and foreign exchange reserve. 

A few years ago, Bangladesh received remittance of $2 billion to $3 billion annually. The amount crossed $5 billion in fiscal 2006-07. The remittance inflow was $9.68 billion in the last fiscal year with a growth of 22.42 percent. In the first five months of the current fiscal year the remittance growth was 24.48 percent. In November the remittance inflow was $1.05 billion. 

Manpower export has dropped drastically in recent times -- around 9.81 lakh people went abroad in fiscal 2007-08 and the figure dropped to 6.50 lakh in 2008-09. 

In the first four months of the current fiscal year, manpower export went down by around 47 percent and stood at 1.50 lakh.

Despite a fall in manpower export, remittance inflow increased, surprising many observers.

Former deputy governor of the central bank Khondkar Ibrahim Khaled said: "Anti-money laundering drive has helped increase remittance through official channels." 

The World Bank predicted a fall in remittance inflow last fiscal year. In the current fiscal year the WB forecast a remittance growth of 12 percent to 15 percent.

Foreign exchange reserve in November crossed $10 billion for the first time and on June 30 the amount was $7.47 billion. The amount was $10.29 billion on December 22. On the same day last year the amount was $5.80 billion.

The main reasons behind the increase in foreign exchange reserve are a decline in import and the boost in remittance. Normally import increases every year but the trend is negative now.

Data shows that import fell by around 15 percent in the first four months of the current fiscal year compared to the same period last year.

Bangladesh Bank Governor Dr Atiur Rahman told The Daily Star: "Banking sector is much active now. And so remittance increased. Many exchange houses and bank branches opened in different countries to send remittance. With the cooperation of NGOs, the system of remittance delivery to the recipients has improved. Now we think of introducing payment through mobile phones."

World Bank senior economist Zahid Hossain said: "Continued big remittance inflows posed significant challenges to monetary policy with pressure on exchange rate to appreciate, in turn, risking the competitiveness of exports and incentives to remit." 

He said Bangladesh Bank has made sure this does not happen by buying dollars and accumulating forex reserves. But this resulted in a surge in excess liquidity in the banking system, which BB did not sterilise initially. 

"This was corrected recently by using reverse repo to siphon off a significant part of excess reserves held by the commercial banks. The BB actions helped maintain exchange rate stability and external competitiveness," the WB senior economist added.

He said the challenge now is to contain inflation at a modest single digit level without hurting growth of credit to the private sector.


----------



## eastwatch

http://www.business-standard.com/india/news/b\desh-ahead-in-apparel-export/380946/

B'desh beats India in apparel export 
Monday, December 28,2009 

NEW DELHI: Bangladesh has overtaken India in apparel exports this year. For the first nine months, its exports stood at $2.66 billion, ahead of Indias $2.27 billion.

In 2008, both the countries were at the same level ($10.9 billion) with each having 3 per cent share of global apparel exports.

Indias exports volume is down 80 per cent this year for two reasons: One, the global economic downturn and increasing competition from Bangladesh, Vietnam and Sri Lanka. During the downturn, buyers looked for cheaper deals and Indian exporters were unable to compete on costs due to rising raw material and power costs. The second reason: Many domestic companies are setting up units and offices in Bangladesh to avail the benefits of duty-free access. Prominent among those who have set up units in that country are House of Pearl Fashions (two units) and Raymond (one unit).

Sudhir Dhingra, managing director of Orient Craft Exports, said, Bangladesh has a cost edge of 9-29 per cent across various products. The country has duty-free access to European markets and labour is cheap. It is more profitable to export from Bangladesh, than from India.

Deepak Seth, chairman of the House of Pearl Fashions, said the companys units in Bangladesh had been operating efficiently and profitably. The company would double its capacities for T-shirts and woven tops/bottoms in Dhaka in the next financial year.Seth said labour costs in Bangladesh were 50 per cent of that in India and there was no duty on imports to EU, Australia and Canada. The Bangladesh governments huge priority to the sector is another big draw. House of Pearls has units in Indonesia and Vietnam as well.

Orient Craft was planning a unit in Bangladesh a year ago but dropped the idea due to changed focus of business. There are no difficulties in setting up a unit in Bangladesh and we considered setting up a base there. However, we are focusing more on domestic markets now, said Dhingra.

Analysts and textile experts said it was not common for Indian companies to set up units in Bangladesh. There are distinct advantages of setting up units in Bangladesh but only a few big players have done it. Smaller players will not venture into setting up units in other countries, said Prakash Agarwal, vice president of consulting firm Technopak.

D K Nair, secretary general of Confederation of Indian Textile Industry (CITI), said some of the Indian companies had set up garment manufacturing units in Bangladesh, but it didnt mean much.

Medium and small exporters have not yet warmed up to the idea of setting up offshore units. It is difficult for smaller units to understand, invest and operate in a foreign location. The Indian players who have set up units there have not actually relocated. They still have units in India and, therefore, are not necessarily our competitors, said Praveen Nayyar, managing director of Delhi-based Dimple Creations Private Ltd.

The problem, Indian exporters said, was elsewhere. With fabric prices shooting up by 51 per cent in recent months, along with speculative activities in the cotton market, woes of exporters have multiplied.

We are not able to take re-orders as our costs have multiplied due to steep rise of raw material costs. We are not able to maintain our margins and are rendered uncompetitive. Orders once lost are not going to come back, Nayyar added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> B'desh ahead in apparel export
> 
> B'desh beats India in apparel export
> Monday, December 28,2009
> 
> NEW DELHI: Bangladesh has overtaken India in apparel exports this year. For the first nine months, its exports stood at $2.66 billion, ahead of Indias $2.27 billion.



The dollar figures given above seem to be mistaken. These may be $12.66 and $12.27 respectively for the first nine months.


----------



## leonblack08

Alhamdulilhah Good news.Hope this trend continues and we have stable political condition.


----------



## ek_indian

Well Congratulations to BD!!

India has to catch up with BD. Better make a study of BD way of doing business. We may get some useful points. 

As I believe, there is nothing wrong in learning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Congatulations to Bangladesh. Good achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Give the incentives and all your neighboring businesses will look at setting up business in Bangladesh. More businesses means more taxes for the government and more stability for the people. Good going Bangladesh. Hope that you start looking at incentivising other business options

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manglasiva

THIS is what the sub continent should do.. building business. than wasting money on defenses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Local firms seek to shore up foothold in tyre business

Local firms seek to shore up foothold in tyre business 

Bangladesh is missing out on opportunities to tap the rising local demand for tyres in absence of large manufacturers here.Photo: STAR
Sajjadur RahmanLocal manufacturers are coming up to tap growing opportunities in tyre business that now depends heavily on imports.

Husain Tyre, which started production in 1996 with three-wheeler scooter tyres, makes more than 10 types, including light ones for small trucks and microbuses.

Gazi Group, a plastic product manufacturer, started producing automotive tyres three years ago. Now Meghna Group plans to enter the market soon.

Initially, we will make motorcycle tyres by June next year. We have already started producing tubes for motorcycle tyres, said Mizanur Rahman, chairman of Meghna Group.

Despite a growing use of automobiles here over the years, Bangladesh is missing out on opportunities to tap rising demand for tyres in the absence of large manufacturers. 

On the other hand, Nepal and Sri Lanka, relatively small markets, produce tyres to meet their domestic demand.

According to Bangladesh Road Transport Authority, around 150 new motorised vehicles are added to city streets every weekday. A total of 2,18,000 new vehicles were registered in the last two and a half years.

Bangladesh spends Tk 1,000 crore to import up to 15 lakh tyres a year, according to importers, distributors and sellers.

Manufacturers, such as Husain and Gazi, are yet to pick pace and compete with giant Indian and Japanese tyre makers.

The market is dependent on imports, said Mohammad Muzahid, an executive committee member of the Tyre Merchants' Association and an importer of Indian Good Year tyre.

Although there is no exact data on the market share of imported and locally produced tyres, Humayun Kabir Liton, office secretary of Tyre Merchants' Association, said the use of local tyres is rising fast.

Local tyres will be able to grab a 10 percent market share in the next couple of years, said Liton, who has been in the business for nearly 15 years.

The tyre market has been growing fast, but local big companies did not make an entry to this sector as it requires large capital investments and consistent power supplies. 

Years ago, two big names -- Rahimafrooz and Nitol -- moved to produce automotive tyres, but their plans did not carry through for high capital investment requirements and dependence on the import of raw materials. 

When we took an initiative to produce tyres locally, more than seven years ago, the market was not as big as it is now, said Niaz Rahim, a director of Rahimafrooz Group.

"At the time, the investment cost was estimated at Tk 250 crore -- now it will be no less than Tk 400 crore for the same project," he added.

India's JK Tyre also tried to set up a joint venture to make tyres in Bangladesh several years ago.

Importers and sellers found the scarcity of raw materials in the country as an obstacle to producing tyres in Bangladesh. 

Rubber, chemicals, carbon and yarn -- all have to be imported, said Humayun Kabir, another importer. The poor supply of power also discourages investors."

Bangladesh imports at least 60 percent of its tyre requirements from India, followed by China, Indonesia, Japan and Thailand, industry people said. Prices of tyres have also quadrupled in the past decade, riding on growing demand.

Niaz Rahim of Rahimafrooz did not rule out the possibility of a joint venture to manufacture tyres. 

Zakir Husain, managing director of Husain Tyre, declined to comment on the country's tyre market.


----------



## eastwatch

Japan has a $25b textile import market. China exports more than $10b worth of textiles to Japan every year. Now, the Japanese big-name companies like Uniqlo, Okamoto and many others have either set up or are going to set up factories in BD. A specialized Japanese company for quality control, QTec, has also set up shop in Dhaka. 

Once they start production, there is every possiblity that their Japanese rivals, too, will set up factories in order to survive in the cut-throat competition. I believe, Japan may import more than $3b worth of textiles from BD after 3 to 5 years from now. Japan's usual import 2 years ago was about $30m. But, in the last fiscal it imported $80m worth of textiles from BD. BD can expect a further expansion of export of this low tech product to the world market.


----------



## idune

I would request MOD this thread to merge with following thread as there are already thread for Bangladesh economic news. Someone on purpose opened addition threads on same subject.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/10487-bangladesh-economy-news-updates.html


----------



## KSRaj

Great going Bangladesh! 

The kind of policies that Indian government follows and the infrastructure in place need a total overhaul. 
Time to learn a few things from Bangladesh.

To add, Indian textile companies too are investing in Bangladesh. Just goes on to show how conditions at home have been cripling our very own industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Textile is the basic industry which built UK, Japan, Korea. This is the only industry which could bring the poorest out of the poverty line. 3 million poor women already employed by that industry and I hope for more. Our Jute also coming back. We are overwhelmed by extra orders this year. Golden fibre is back again...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Japan has a $25b textile import market. China exports more than $10b worth of textiles to Japan every year. Now, the Japanese big-name companies like Uniqlo, Okamoto and many others have either set up or are going to set up factories in BD. A specialized Japanese company for quality control, QTec, has also set up shop in Dhaka.
> 
> Once they start production, there is every possiblity that their Japanese rivals, too, will set up factories in order to survive in the cut-throat competition. I believe, Japan may import more than $3b worth of textiles from BD after 3 to 5 years from now. Japan's usual import 2 years ago was about $30m. But, in the last fiscal it imported $80m worth of textiles from BD. BD can expect a further expansion of export of this low tech product to the world market.



Japan took a policy called China + 1. They are yet to decide who will be that 1 and Bangladesh is in forefront to that. Last week Japan government sent a list of recommendation to BD government regarding infrastructure and all for Japanese investment here.

I think we now have the world's biggest Textile and Shoe making factory in Bangladesh... .


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> I would request MOD this thread to merge with following thread as there are already thread for Bangladesh economic news. Someone on purpose opened addition threads on same subject.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/10487-bangladesh-economy-news-updates.html


Why are you jealous of Bangladesh? Why can't you praise a country that you claim falsely as your own? Start a new thread on your real country, Burma.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Our Jute also coming back. We are overwhelmed by extra orders this year. Golden fibre is back again...


Our jute lost its glory in the '70s to the artificial threads made of chemicals. But, the chemical factories only spread pollution, making our planet unfit for living creatures. Now, after four decades our golden jute is coming back to the forefront. Jute is a natural fibre free of chemicals and can degrade in soil.


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

5.9 pc GDP growth in six months
BSS, Dhaka

The country attained a 5.9 percent GDP (gross domestic product) growth in the first half of the current fiscal year, leaving six more months to achieve the 6 percent target.

The GDP achievement negated the gloomy forecast of different multi-donor agencies. The International Monitory Fund (IMF) and Asian Development Bank (ADB) predicted that the GDP growth would be around 5.5 percent for fiscal 2009-10, ending June 30.

They apprehended that the tail impact of the global financial turmoil would cut the country's export earnings, which would eventually slow the economic growth.

Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith instantly contradicted the projections and firmly said that the growth would be more than such forecasts. Bangladesh Bank (BB) Governor Dr Atiur Rahman also said that the growth rate would reach the target.

The central bank data, released Thursday, substantiated the claim and indicated a strong financial rally, which may increase the GDP further. 

"The target will be achieved by the end of the fiscal as all the major indicators are showing positive trend," Bangladesh Bank (BB) Governor Dr Atiur Rahman said.

The governor, briefing journalists on the economy in the outgoing year 2009 at the central bank headquarters, said the national economy started rally, thanks to the timely measures by the present government.

"The year started with fear of global recession impact. But the newly elected government took some important measures including support to exporters, businesses and agriculture to keep both external trade and internal demands vibrant," Dr Atiur said.

Because of the prudent measures, the governor said the growth in two major sectors-export and agriculture-was satisfactory. 

He said the export grew at a rate of 10 per cent in 2009 and agriculture by 4.8 percent. 

"Imports including capital machinery are also on the increase, indicating that the domestic business and investments are rising", the governor said.

According to BB, capital machinery import rose by 24 percent in the first five months of the current financial year when the imports of consumer items increased by 44 percent compared to the same period of the 2008-09 financial year.

The inflation, a major concern, was 5.1 percent in October. Atiur hoped it would not go beyond the fiscal target of 6.5 percent.

He said that the central bank would announce a monitory policy next month, addressing the measures to contain inflation and commodity prices. The governor, however, urged the government to continue the programmes ensuring poor people food supply at reasonable prices and farmers the fair value of their produce.

Listing future challenges of the economy, Atiur said the impact of climate change would remain the main challenge to the development. 

"We will have to develop eco-friendly industries to face the challenge," he observed.

Besides, the governor said, financial inclusion of more people should be addressed with effective measures to reduce poverty.

Atiur differed with the argument that the inadequate energy supply would hinder the employment and eventually the poverty reduction initiatives. He said that the agriculture sector is still the major employment generator and the growth of the sector is showing well.

He said the central bank also prioritized the small and medium enterprises, providing them with enough financial support so they could also generate substantial jobs.

The governor also referred to the highest ever reserve, remittance, stable exchange rate, adequate liquidity in the banking sector and increasing revenue earnings. 

The reserve was $10.03 billion till December 29 and the remittance was $1.05 billion at the end of November this year. 

The liquidity in banking system eased to Taka 34,265 crore in November, which is enough to meet the domestic credit demand.

Domestic investment increased by 15 percent during January-October this year when the foreign direct investment showed improvement.

Atiur said he noticed increased interest of foreign investors with the stability of macro economy.

"The economy would grow faster in the coming year," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

According to Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics, Bangladesh GDP growth in 2008 was 6.21&#37; compare to 5.9% in first half of 2009 -2010 fiscal. And GDP growth rate decrease exposed awami "dinbodol" and "digital Bangladesh" are more hoax in making.


----------



## fallstuff

From:
http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesig...php?nid=120539


2009 remittance sets new benchmark
Tuesday, January 5, 2010
Rejaul Karim Byron





Remittance crossed $10 billion mark for the first time in Bangladesh history in the year 2009 because migrants, a main driver of the country's economic progress, sent more money home despite all odds during global recession.

With 20 percent growth, remittance inflow reached $10.72 billion last year, although the year marked a fall in manpower exports. In 2008, the remittance was $8.97 billion.

The overseas employment ministry data shows that the number of migrant workers declined 46 percent to 475,278 persons in January-December of 2009. In 2008, the number was 875,055.

The monthly average number of the workers going abroad with jobs almost halved last year from around 80,000 persons in 2008.

Still, the remittance inflow grew 20 percent, turning down World Bank forecast of 12-15 percent such growth for 2009. The international lender in a recent report expressed its fear about low growth on the basis of the declining trend of manpower exports.

Economists and bankers think the financial crisis worldwide has opened up the scope for Bangladesh expatriates to send more money home, as they lost confidence in depositing hard-earned money with foreign banks during their stay in middle eastern and other countries.

Baharul Islam, chairman of Sonali Bank, the second highest remittance earner among banks, gave all credit to the expatriates who sent money home after passing through many hurdles for the record remittance flow. Expatriates are great contributors to our economy, he said.

Mustafizur Rahman, executive director of the Centre for Policy Dialogue (CPD), said, The main cause of more remittance inflow in 2009 is the worry among expatriates about depositing money with foreign banks against the backdrop of global meltdown.

He also pointed to the fact that migrant workers now increasingly tend to sent their money to their relatives through official channels, instead of informal ones like 'hundi.' The institutional service providers are also contributing a lot to reach out the remitted amount to the recipients in rural areas, which Mustafiz thinks another reason behind the enhanced reliance on official channels.

Cost of sending money has also reduced significantly in recent times, which also helped raise remittance inflow, the CPD top official pointed out.

Meanwhile, uncertainty has loomed over future manpower export, as big manpower markets Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Malaysia stopped hiring workers from Bangladesh. However, some new markets have emerged, which include Iraq and Libya.

The government is continuing dialogue with these countries but any positive signal is yet to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

fallstuff said:


> From:
> http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesig...php?nid=120539
> 
> 
> 2009 remittance sets new benchmark
> Tuesday, January 5, 2010
> Rejaul Karim Byron



Don't get over excited over this remittances. The reason we are seeing flux in the remittances is that because thousands of worker are being send home from middle east and Malaysia. Obviously these people are taking their saving with them. We are losing our man power market.

Al destroying relation with Saudi Arabia and other Islamic nations due to it's recent anti-Islamic stance. They will not recruit Bangladeshis in big number coming days


----------



## idune

Current remittance growth is because of previous govt was able to export more manpower. Awami league is destrying these markets and effect of it already visible and will reflect on remitance in coming months and years.


----------



## Stumper

Al-zakir said:


> Al destroying relation with Saudi Arabia and other Islamic nations due to it's recent anti-Islamic stance. They will not recruit Bangladeshis in big number coming days



Did you really think about this? Are we to belive that the gulf countries recruit people based on how islam friendly is the host country to which they belong. Are you aware about dubai recent crisis ?.. I guess not. 

Dubai's six-year building boom grinds to a halt as financial crisis takes hold | World news | guardian.co.uk

Dubai Economic Crisis Hits The World : NPR


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Current remittance growth is because of previous govt was able to export more manpower. Awami league is destrying these markets and effect of it already visible and will reflect on remitance in coming months and years.



Interesting post idune. A few things were not clear though:

1.What steps/policies of your previous regime facilitated this increase in export of manpower?

2.What steps did AL take, that is negatively effecting this export of manpower?

Would be interesting.


----------



## leonblack08

*Dhaka yet to utilise zero tariff benefit from rich world*




The country has so far hardly made use of the zero tariff benefit offered by different advanced countries, as exports to the rich world show no signs of a rise.

Being an LDC (least developed country), Bangladesh now enjoys either duty-free facility for everything but arms (EBA) or duty-preference for some selected products or duty concession for exports of products to 32 countries.

Businesspeople have identified some factors that contributed to such unutilisation of duty-free access, which include weak trade negotiation capacity, low industrial output, lack of proper knowledge of markets and consumer patterns, non-diversification of products, absence of any study or home-work by private and public sectors, various non-tariff barriers and sloth in performances in Bangladesh missions abroad.

Bangladesh exported 171 items to 189 countries in fiscal year 2008-09 and earned $15.57 billion, a very small pie of the total merchandise imports by developed countries.

The 2008 trade data shows $15,775 billion world merchandise exports, of which 49 LDCs account for only $176 billion, 1.1 percent of the total trade volume.

The major export destinations under such duty facility include Austria, Canada, European Union, Finland, Japan, New Zealand, Norway, Sweden, Switzerland, USA, Bulgaria, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Poland, Russia, Australia, India, Thailand, Estonia and Belarus.

In the last fiscal, top 10-export destinations for Bangladesh were USA (26 percent), Germany (15 percent), UK (10 percent), France (7.0 percent), The Netherlands (6.0 percent), Canada, Italy and Spain (each 4.0 percent), Belgium (3.0 percent), Turkey (2.0 percent), and the rest of the world (19 percent), according to the Export Promotion Bureau data.

Of the exportable items, only six such as woven garment, knitwear, frozen foods, jute goods, leather and chemical products accounted for about 87 percent of the total exports.

The contribution of the rest of 165 items was only 13 percent to the export volume clearly indicates a lack in diversification of exportable products and the over-dependence on apparels.

Talking to The Daily Star Annisul Huq, president of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry, pointed his finger at the lack in proper marketing capacity of many businessmen who export to the rich world.

Bangladesh lags behind some countries that have already gained foothold on those markets. These countries include China, India and Vietnam.

However, a ray of hope is there. We've found some new export destinations like Japan, Australia, New Zealand and Canada," Huq said.

K M Rezaul Hasanat, chairman and managing director of Viyellatex Group, said market access depends on many things.

"In the competitive age, we're strongly in need of brand of products and negotiation skills to earn the market pie. Duty facility is not the main driving force for market access," he said.

When asked, Commerce Minister Faruk Khan said exporters have limitations in marketing capacity and knowledge about export destinations. This is why they could hardly exploit potentiality of the duty-free facility in overseas markets, he added.

"It is true that the commercial wings in Bangladesh embassies have weaknesses. We are imparting training to both businessmen and officials of such wings so that the country can easily widen its export markets," Khan said, adding that raising the number of commercial wings to 30 from the existing 19 is now under a government plan.

Dhaka yet to utilise zero tariff benefit from rich world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Rahimafrooz building Asias largest battery plant
Economic Reporter

Rahimafrooz Globatt Ltd, a new concern of Rahimafrooz Group, is building Asia's largest battering manufacturing factory in the country. The factory is being built at Ishurdi Export Processing Zone in the northern part of the country at a cost of around Tk 100 crore.
Jeddah-based Islamic Corporation for Development (ICD), the private sector financing arm of Islamic Development Bank (IDB), and Hongkong and Sanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) are jointly financing the project.
Rahimafrooz has been the first business venture of the country to receive financing from ICD. A financing agreement was signed to this effect between Rahimafrooz Globatt and ICD at Pan Pacific Sonargaon in the city recently, says a press release.
Fawaz Adbul Nour, Executive director of ICD, and Munawar Misbah Moin, Managing Director of Rahimafrooz Globatt, signed the agreement on behalf of the respective organisations.
Rahimafrooz Globatt Chairman Feroz Rahim, HSBC hief Executive Officer Sanjay Prakash and Board of Investment Executive Chairman Kamaluddin also spoke on the occasion. Rahimafrooz Group chairman Afroz Rahim, directors Mohammad Ismail and Niaz Rahim, other senior officers of the group, representatives from Bangladesh Bank, BEPZA, financial institutions and different business houses were present.
Production at the factory, having a capacity of 25 lakh batteries per year, will be launched in May this year. The factory will produce batteries using state-of-the-art battery technology and SAP enterprise solution. 

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

US wants 20,000 students from Bangladesh each year

S: US wants 20,000 students from Bangladesh each year



The United States was planning to have 20,000 Bangladeshi students enrolled at its colleges and universities each year, visiting US Under Secretary for Public Affairs and Public Diplomacy Judith A Mchale said on Sunday.


&#8220;We encourage Bangladeshi students to come to the US and US students to Bangladesh. Such exchange programmes are aimed at better understanding of culture and people,&#8221; she told reporters after a lecture at the Senate Bhaban of Dhaka University.


According to the statistics of American Centre in Dhaka, only 2,700 Bangladeshi students are currently studying in the US.


Judith lectured on &#8220;Building Bridges through Studies in the US&#8221; where Dhaka University Vice Chancellor Professor AAMS Arefin Siddique, Pro Vice Chancellor Harun-or-Rashid, a number of other teachers and students were present.


Judith said there were many educational institutions in the US interested in students from Bangladesh. For that, from now on the American Centre in Dhaka will prepare more tools to inform the students of the financial or other facilities that the US institutions offer.


She, however, did not mention anything specific on quota or increased scholarships for Bangladeshi students.


Judith, who is in Bangladesh for the first time, said Bangladesh and the US maintained a long history of cooperation and would continue it for the betterment of the peoples.


&#8220;I am confident that Bangladesh&#8217;s future leaders will have more opportunities than ever before to experience firsthand the friendship of the American people,&#8221; she said, adding that more US students will also be coming to Bangladesh to study.


----------



## leonblack08

*Deals signed with Chinese cos for 300MW power*
File photo UNB, Dhaka

The state-owned Power Development Board (PDB) on Monday signed separate contracts with two Chinese contractors to set up two power plants having total capacity of *250MW*.

*The projects are Chandpur 150MW combined cycle plant and Sylhet 100MW simple cycle plant. However, the Sylhet 100MW simple cycle plant will be set up as part of a 150 MW combined cycle plant.*

Officials hoped both the projects will come into operation by* 2011.*

*As per the contracts, China Chengda Engineering Co Ltd (CCECL) will set up the Chandpur combined cycle plant at a cost of Tk 1005.77 crore (about US$ 145.76 million) while Shanghai Electric Group Co Ltd, China will install the Sylhet simple cycle plant at a cost of Tk 704.51 crore (about US$ 105.15 million).
*
Both the contractors will have to supply the equipments and install their respective plant under turnkey contract.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith, who was preset at the signing ceremony at Bidyut Bhaban in the city, urged the Chinese contractors to complete their jobs as fast as possible.

*&#8220;We hope the contractors will do their job ahead of the schedule. Because, power and energy is the bases of all developments,&#8221;* he said.

Muhith alleged that the power and energy sector had gone backwards because of the previous government&#8217;s corruption and misrule.

He termed the Chinese contractors as development partners of the country and offered all out support to set up the power plants.

Prime Minister&#8217;s Adviser Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chodhury, State Minister for Power Mohammad Enamul Haque, Power Secretary Abul Kalam Azad and PDB Chairman ASM Alamgir Kabir also spoke at the function.

As per the contract, CCECL will complete the supply and installation job of gas turbine unit of the Chandpur plant by 15 months (450 days) and its steam turbine unit by 21.66 months (650 days) from the date of contract signing.

The Chandpur plant&#8217;s gas turbine will come from GE Energy of France while its gas turbine generator from Brush company of Czech Republic.

On the other hand, the Shanghai Electric will supply and install the Sylhet simple cycle plant within 18 months (540 days) from the date of signing the contract.

The Sylhet project&#8217;s gas turbine and generator will come from Italy&#8217;s Ansaldo Energia and gas booster from Atlas Copco of USA.

PDB Secretary Eskendar Ali, CCECI chairman Cao Guang and Shanghai Electric Group chairman Zhu Denian signed the contracts on behalf of their respective sides.

PDB Chairman ASM Alamgir Kabir said the initiative for both the Chandpur and Sylhet plant was taken five years back and tenders were floated five times.

But this time, the government has been successful to complete the tendering process.

Although the PDB officials are hopeful of installing the plants by 2011, but experts in the power industry are doubtful about their operation because of gas crisis.

Availability of gas is yet to be confirmed by Petrobangla, said a source in the state-run agency.

Deals signed with Chinese cos for 300MW power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of bangladesh

Rising inflation poses challenge
Declining investment, imports, exports to slow down growth
FE Report

The country's economic growth would slow down to 5.5 per cent this fiscal year, as exports and investment went into the red, import of industrial machinery and raw materials dipped while inflation shows signs of upward movement, experts said Thursday. 

Remittance, flat exchange rate, farm output and a robust foreign exchange reserve are some of the areas where the economy has excelled, but the performance was not good enough to boost growth beyond last fiscal's 5.88 per cent, they added.

The seminar titled Global Recession and Bangladesh Economy: Macro and Meso Trends was organised by the private think tank Policy and Participation Research Center (PPRC) in the city.

Former Bangladesh Bank governor Dr Salehuddin Ahmed said manufacturing sector is the main driver of economic growth in Bangladesh, but lack of investment has hit the sector.

"LC (Letter of Credit also known as import order) opening for capital (industrial) machinery grew by 37 per cent but settlement was six per cent negative," Ahmed said.

Import of industrial machinery gives ample indications on manufacturing growth in the near future and so far the signals are not positive, he said.

He added import of industrial raw material has declined by 13 per cent, reflecting dismal performance in the exports and manufacturing sector. 

"With the main macro-economic indicators showing signs of distress, I don't think this year the economy would grow more than 5.5 per cent," the former governor said, stressing more spending in infrastructure to spur investment. 

He said food and non-food inflation has been increasing in recent months, digging dip into the pockets of common people.

"All indications are that inflation may cross seven per cent in the current fiscal. Controlling prices now poses a big challenge to the government," he said.

The point-to-point inflation hit 7.24 per cent in November with the food inflation in urban areas reaching 9.83 per cent during the period, up from 6.48 per cent in the same time in 2008.

Import is likely to have negative growth of four per cent to 7.5 per cent while export is expected to rise a tepid five-six per cent while remittance may grow between 15 and 19 per cent, he said.

Former finance adviser Mirza Azizul Islam said the economy is heading for a slowest growth in recent years - being pulled down by moribund private sector credit, sharp downturn in term lending and negative exports and imports.

"In addition, excess liquidity is building up in the economy as entrepreneurs are not investing their money in real sectors," he said.

Industrial unrest including series of violent wage-linked clashes in the garment sector and dearth of gas and power are the major factors behind the dipping investment, he added.

"Why a new factory will be set up when the government is opted for gas and power rationing?" he questioned.

The former advisor said the government needs not worry much about rising inflation and should instead focus on manufacturing and service sector growth and increase spending in social safety net.

Mirza Azizul said remittance flow could also slow down in the coming months as the government has failed to resolve disputes with major Bangladeshi employers. 

"Work permit problem in Saudi Arabia has not been resolved yet. Malaysia has not lifted the ban on Bangladeshi workers and other Middle Eastern countries are not interested in our workers," he said.

Former adviser and PPRC executive chairman Dr Hossain Zillur Rahman said uncertain policy direction is sending wrong signal to the entrepreneurs, resulting in a sharp decline in investment.

Investors do not like to do business in an uncertain environment, stemming mainly from political situation, he said.

There has also been sharp deterioration in quality of investment as entrepreneurs are mainly investing in unproductive areas, not in productive sectors, he said.

Dr. Rahman said inflation is a big concern but he cautioned that the government should not do anything that affects growth prospect.

"In 2008, inflation rose to double digit due to high food prices but this year non-food inflation is also going up, which is a bad sign," he said.

The former adviser suggested that the government should expand social safety net programme to cushion poor people from the affects of price pressures.

Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry president Annisul Haq said export grew minus seven per cent in July-November period,

"If the country wants to achieve positive export growth of at least five to six per cent, the growth rate should be 14 per cent during the next seven months," he said.

It would be a tough call as import of raw material and capital machinery has already declined, he added.

The apex trade body chief said the interest rate is too high and it is harming growth prospect.

Executive director of CPD Mustafizur Rahman said poor public expenditure is dragging down growth as the government could spend only 28 per cent of its Annual Development Programme (ADP) in the first six months.


----------



## eastwatch

LOCAL-MADE SHIP TO PREVENT OIL SPILLAGE IN SEA
The newly-constructed oil-spill cleaner Bay Cleaner-2 to be handed over to Chittagong Port Authority today. Photo: Star Staff Correspondent, Ctg

The Chittagong Port Authority today receives an oily waste collection vessel from Western Marine Shipyard Ltd to prevent spillage of wasted oil into the sea from ships, tankers and other vessels.

Commissioned as Bay Cleaner-2, the vessel is first of its kind in the country and will significantly enhance CPA's capacity in safeguarding marine environment as required by the International Maritime Organisation under Surface Ocean Lower Atmosphere Study and Marine Pollution, sources said.

Western Marine authority will hand over the vessel to CPA Chairman Commodore RU Ahmed at a ceremony at its shipyard at Kolagaon under Patia upazila in the Port City.

Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan and Nur-E-Alam Chowdhury, chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on shipping ministry, are scheduled to attend the handover ceremony.

At a press conference yesterday, Western marine officials said the CPA signed contract with the Lamor Corporation AB of Finland, one of the manufacturers of spill response systems and products, for building the oily waste reception vessel. The Lamor later teamed up with Western Marine to build the vessel at the latter's shipyard.

Western Marine Chairman Saiful Islam said the vessel, with a dimension of 25m length, 6.80m width and 4.10m depth, would have a capacity of storing 150cbm oily wastes, 30cbm fresh water, 40cbm fuel oil and 3cbm lube oil.

Activities of Bay Cleaner-2 will include reception of oily wastes from ships, tankers and other vessels docked at Chittagong Port, transferring wastes to treatment sites on the shore, and collection of oily wastes over a 2km area within the CPA zone, said Saiful.

Western Marine Managing Director Sakhawat Hossain said Lamor got the order for building the vessel at a cost of Tk 25 crore.

He expressed hope that there will be policy supports like declaring the south bank of the Karnaphuli and banks of the Meghna and the Pashur at Mongla Port as shipyard zones, delivery of imported shipbuilding materials on priority basis, single digit rate of bank interest and 15 percent cash incentive for the shipbuilding industry to help this booming sector flourish further.


----------



## eastwatch

Following is a news from the daily New Age on 15 February.

EW

BANGLADESH EMERGING IT OUTSOURCING DESTINATION:survey 
Kazi Azizul Islam 

A leading global auditing and business advisory group has listed Bangladesh as one of the emerging Asian destinations for sourcing software, information technology-enabled services and business process outsourcing.

The Amsterdam-based KPMG in a survey report placed Bangladesh with Indonesia, Malaysia, Pakistan, Philippines, Sri Lanka, Thailand and Vietnam, along with India on the list of emerging Asian IT services suppliers.

The survey report, Asia-Oceania Vision 2020: Enabling IT leadership through collaboration, was released on Friday.

The KPMG, which prepared the report in association with the Tokyo-based Asian-Oceanian Computing Industry Organisation, included Cambodia, Laos, Mongolia, Myanmar and Nepal in the list of potential suppliers.

The report said the Asia-Oceania would become the largest supplier of IT and business process outsourcing services to the world by 2020. The Asia-Oceania is set to account for 74.5 per cent of global IT services demand by 2020.

The report showed a comparison of age of people among 15 Asian countries to link prospect of IT services business.

It found that only 5.6 per cent of Bangladeshis are aged 65 and above. Such aging percentage is 5.6 in the Philippines, 6.5 in India, 13.8 in Thailand and 29.5 in Japan.

The report analysed that countries like Bangladesh which have a good pool of young people, should stay in the list of Asia IT leaders.

The report said huge IT enthusiastic young people and rapid acceptance of IT services in Bangladesh were advantages for the country to be an IT service exporting country.
Our report looks at the current growth and future prospects for the IT industry in surveyed countries over the years and current trends influencing the industry have been examined,&#12539;the KPMG said.

The report, however, warned that climate change, poverty and inequality, infrastructure deficits were bottlenecks to Bangladesh&#30196; growth and these impediments should be tackled to become one the leading IT services sources.

The Denmark ambassador to Bangladesh, Einer H Jensen, observed Bangladesh IT industry had a good start&#12539;on the global outsourcing market in recent times. Some Danish companies are working with around 20 Bangladeshi companies to develop and outsource software and IT-enabled services.

It [Bangladesh] could be a preferred destination for outsourcing in the near future,&#12539;he told New Age.

Citing a recent World Bank report, he said more then 8,000 Bangladeshi young software developers had found jobs in the industry in the past two years and nearly 1,000 of them were working in Denmark-Bangladesh IT joint ventures.

Industry sources said Bangladeshi IT industry had also developed business relation with clients in Japan and other parts in the world along.

Safquat Haider, a director of the Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services, said the IT potentials of Bangladesh had increasingly been pointed out by industry monitors globally.

The IT industry is warming up for a breakthrough, as global clients are calling local companies increasingly and a significant local market is also being readied,&#12539;said Haider, whose IT company, CIPROCO develops telecommunication, geographic information system and Enterprise resource planning solutions for clients at home and abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Here goes another IT news repoprted in the Daily New Age on Feb 15.

EW

IT INDUSTRY SET TO TAKE ON GLOBAL MARKET: industry people 
Kazi Azizul Islam 

Bangladesh software and information technology-enabled services industry is set to take off with some companies entering the world market and a significant portion of the local market getting readied, industry people said.

Industry output, however, remained insignificant in two decades and entrepreneurs said businesses were earning the capability to cater to clients at home and abroad.
The industry has come to a take-off stage now,&#12539;said Safquat Haider, a director of the Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services.

He also referred to BASIS Softexpo 2010, which ended on Sunday, where several dozen Bangladeshi technology enterprises put on display the latest versions of their programs and IT enabled services.

Many local software houses are now successfully developing world-standard financial solutions and business applications, Safquat said. There are not many such cases, but local companies have talented people to develop GIS and advanced ERP solutions and telecommunications software. Anisur Rahman Khan, senior marketing manager at the Leads Corporation, said a significant portion of the local market was getting readied and enterprises had also matured to offer world-standard solutions.

At least four local banks are running their core operation with solutions developed by the Leads Corporation, said Anisur, who has been in software marketing for more than decade and a half.

He said banking software developed in Bangladesh had a hard time fighting the software developed abroad, especially in India, although local solutions were cheaper, Anisur said. Bankers now have understood that local solutions are dependable. Bangladesh software and ITES export amounted to only $33 million or Tk 230 core in 2009. The domestic software market was estimated worth less than Tk 500 crore. Local solutions account for less than a half of the market.

Mannujan Nargis, director at the Rave Systems, said internet telephony or IP solutions such as switching, billing, byte server operation and mobile VoiP dialers developed in Bangladesh were selling well on the world market.

She said her organization had a presence on the European market and dominance on the Middle-East market with several IP operation management solutions.
One of our solutions is fighting a solution of global majors like Fringe of Israel,&#12539;said Nargis, who sees operation of her company office in Singapore.

Mashuk Rahman, managing director of the Skynet Digital Private Limited, told New Age about half a dozen Bangladeshi companies were catering to overseas clients of advanced image editing services.

Skynet's image editing service called PixArt Studios employ 45 Bangladeshi digital artists who work with critical Photoshop tools for colour correction, soft layer masking, and image etching and stitching.

It is just arty manipulations on photos which have tens of millions of dollar worth global market,&#12539;Mashuk said. India and the Philippines earns tens of million of dollars by sourcing image editing services to clients abroad. Annisul Huq, president of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry, feels Bangladesh software industry was warming up to take off.

Many global importers are still unaware that software and solutions are developed in Bangladesh,&#12539;Annisul said, adding that this is a major barrier for Bangladesh' significant presence on the European market worth several billion dollars.

Annisul owns a software development house, employing some 80 engineers, which serves foreign clients with enterprise resource planning and solutions. The government should spend on local software and the Intellectual Property Rights Act should be implemented, he said.

He also said the government should invite globally renowned software companies to set up production facilities in Bangladesh.


----------



## idune

*Export earnings suffer negative growth in first half of current fiscal *
Staff Correspondent 

*Exports earnings for the first half of the current fiscal year suffered minus 6.2 per cent growth year-on-year, and totalled at US$ 7.27 billion, Export Promotion Bureau reported on Sunday.*

Exporters said that continuation of significant decline on the shipments of readymade garments in December pulled down export growth to minus curve. Shipments of readymade garments still ensure at least three/fourth the countrys entire export earnings.

The garment export earnings for July-December or the first half of the current fiscal amounted to $ 5.59 billion with a minus 7.5 per cent growth over the earnings of the same period of the previous fiscal.

According to the Export Promotion Bureau, readymade garment shipments, in terms of value, declined by 12 per cent year-on-year amounting $ 885 million in December.

The Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association president Abdus Salam Murshedy said December exports earnings reports should open the eyes of the government on the state of the export industry.

With recession easing, there were increasing enquires from importers in the previous two or there months but local manufacturers are suffering from severe energy crisis, Salam said.

*He sadly referred to dillydallies by the government in providing necessary support to the recession-weakened exporters in restoring the industrys confidence.*

Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association president Fazlul Hoque said December export figures disappointed him and but it was not surprising at all.

Local exporters are losing competitiveness continuously, said Hoque. He argued that exporters in other competing countries were being able to feed importers with more discounts due to their infrastructural advantages and incentives provided by their governments.

* Besides garments, the export promotion bureau report shows, all major export items suffered negative growth in the first six months of the current fiscal.*

In terms of value, frozen food shipments declined 18 per cent to $ 221 million, finished leather 7 per cent to $ 98 million and footwear 2 per cent to $ 97 million. In the first six months of the current fiscal, export earnings by jute goods increased by 36 per cent to $ 191 million, raw jute 22 per cent to $ 96 million and bicycle 32 per cent to $ 52 million. 

Business


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

MASSIVE PLAN ON ROADS, BRIDGES UNVEILED 
Thursday, February 18,2010 

DHAKA: Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in parliament yesterday rolled out her government's massive plans for construction of bridges, roads and railway lines to have an effective and sustainable communication network.

She said the government has approved a 20-year Road Master Plan and taken steps to attract investment in this sector. 

Preparation for formulation of a coordinated transport policy is at the final stage, she said in a scripted reply to BNP lawmaker Harunur Rashid's query. 

"Since assumption of office on January 6, 2009, the government has been working to build a pro-people, safe, cheap, multi-dimensional, environmentally friendly, sustainable, coordinated and efficient communication network," the premier said. 

Hasina, also the leader of the House, said the government has taken a project involving Tk 2,383 crore to upgrade Dhaka-Chittagong highway to four lanes. 

A work order has already been awarded to construct 192.3 kilometre roads for Tk 1,655 crore under the project. 

The premier said initiatives are underway to find investors for construction of the second Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane highway under BOOT/BOT/PPP considering growing number of commercial and passenger transport. 

"The communications ministry had also taken initiatives to upgrade national highways to four lanes under BOT/BOOT/PPP," she added. 

The prime minister said the government has taken eight projects involving Tk 2, 229 crore to expand road links across the country under the Roads and Highways department. A total of Tk 210 crore was allocated for the current financial year to this effect. 

Reconstruction of 48-km Dhaka bypass for Tk 52 crore is underway to ease traffic congestion in the capital. It will be opened to commuters soon, Hasina said.

She said the government has taken measures to introduce BRTC buses for schoolchildren in the city to reduce traffic jam.

"Dhaka Transport Coordination Board is conducting feasibility study for introducing bus rapid transit on Uttara-Sadarghat route," Hasina said. The government has decided to change DTCB to Dhaka Mass Transit Authority to make it effective.

Mentioning introduction of e-ticket on Mirpur-Motijheel route, the premier said it will be introduced on all city routes in phases. Hasina said her government has moved to procure 800 CNG-run buses in the capital. 

"As part of a major move to reduce tailbacks in the capital, measures were taken to construct elevated expressway and metro rail. Pre-qualification notice was published in newspapers to select investors for constructing the expressway," the premier said. 

She said the construction of 6.15 km Padma Bridge at Mawa for $2.4 billion will begin by September this year. Besides, the government has taken initiative to construct second Padma multipurpose bridge at Paturia-Goalanda point.

Hasina said efforts have been made to construct 1,550-metre Bikutia Bridge for easy transport of goods between Mongla port and Barisal and also an eight-kilometre link road from Chasara to Muktarpur in Munshiganj. 

The premier said the government has approved 31 projects involving Tk 3,686 crore to complete construction of 51 bridges under the Roads and Highways department.

Besides, Eastern Bangladesh Bridge Improvement Project involving Tk 690.90 crore was approved to reconstruct 136 old bridges across the country.

"The government has made a move to construct Kalna bridge and improve roads on Benapole-Jessore-Narail-Vatiapara and Bogra-Natore routes under the Tk 1,700 crore Transport Corridor Improvement Project with the assistance of Asian Development Bank," Hasina said. 

On expansion of railway network, she said the government made plans to set up railway tracks on Padma bridge to connect Tungipara, Jessore, and Barisal with Dhaka. It also plans to construct railway lines from Dohazari to Cox's Bazar via Ramu and from there to Gundum. 

About remodelling and development of 26 railway stations including those in Dhaka, Sylhet and Rajshahi, she said agreements on seven projects involving Tk 458.24 crore were signed while those on two more projects involving Tk 210.63 crore will be inked soon. 

She told parliament that sale of railway tickets and reservation of seats through cell phones will be introduced soon.

"The government has decided to ratify an agreement signed during the tenure of the last caretaker government for connecting Bangladesh with the Trans Asian Railway Network," the premier said. 

On supply of pure water in the capital, she said a feasibility study was launched to set up a water treatment plant at Khilkhet to supply 50 crore litre of water a day from the Meghna River to reduce use of groundwater. 

She said the layer of ground water in the capital is falling 2 to 3 metres for overuse of groundwater, posing risk of landslide and earthquake.


----------



## ejaz007

*Bdesh shares suffer biggest fall in a decade*


DHAKA: The Dhaka Stock Exchange suffered its biggest fall in a decade on Monday after regulators placed restrictions on trading in the shares of a local mobile phone group. 

The benchmark DSE General (DGEN) Index shed 137.95 or 2.39 percent to close at 5,622.99  the biggest plunge since the index was introduced in November 2001, the bourses research chief Afzalur Rahman told AFP. 

Grameenphone, also the countrys largest company in terms of revenue, lost nearly eight percent to close at 332.60 taka  its largest fall since it made its market debut in November last year.

Experts and regulators say a major correction in the Bangladeshi market is long overdue, with shares rising nearly 30 percent since January amid big investments from local private investors seeking quick profits. afp

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Al-zakir

ejaz007 said:


> *Bdesh shares suffer biggest fall in a decade*
> 
> 
> DHAKA: The Dhaka Stock Exchange suffered its biggest fall in a decade on Monday after regulators placed restrictions on trading in the shares of a local mobile phone group.
> 
> The benchmark DSE General (DGEN) Index shed 137.95 or 2.39 percent to close at 5,622.99  the biggest plunge since the index was introduced in November 2001, the bourses research chief Afzalur Rahman told AFP.
> 
> Grameenphone, also the countrys largest company in terms of revenue, lost nearly eight percent to close at 332.60 taka  its largest fall since it made its market debut in November last year.
> 
> Experts and regulators say a major correction in the Bangladeshi market is long overdue, with shares rising nearly 30 percent since January amid big investments from local private investors seeking quick profits. afp
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



Yes......

I am going to lose some serious dough...Should have sold it...::


----------



## TopCat

ejaz007 said:


> *Bdesh shares suffer biggest fall in a decade*
> 
> 
> DHAKA: The Dhaka Stock Exchange suffered its biggest fall in a decade on Monday after regulators placed restrictions on trading in the shares of a local mobile phone group.
> 
> The benchmark DSE General (DGEN) Index shed 137.95 or 2.39 percent to close at 5,622.99  the biggest plunge since the index was introduced in November 2001, the bourses research chief Afzalur Rahman told AFP.
> 
> Grameenphone, also the countrys largest company in terms of revenue, lost nearly eight percent to close at 332.60 taka  its largest fall since it made its market debut in November last year.
> 
> Experts and regulators say a major correction in the Bangladeshi market is long overdue, with shares rising nearly 30 percent since January amid big investments from local private investors seeking quick profits. afp
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



Market is overheated. Regulators needed to pull the string little. But these never worked before and will not in the future. Market going to keep its upward trend until the near future.
I am glad I am not in the market...


----------



## Skies

*All UPs going under fibre-optic network: PM *



> The prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, has unveiled an ambitious digitisation plan for building Bangladesh as a country fully furnished with modern telecommunications systems for faster delivery of services to the people ensuring good governance from grassroots to central levels.
> Under the mega-scheme &#8216;Digital Bangladesh: Plan of Connecting People&#8217;, all Union Parishads will be linked with fibre-optic network, upazilas will get Community e-Centre, and hospitals and schools get computer, web-cam and internet.
> Already, 100 union parishads have been selected for giving fibre-optic cable connections while another 1,000 unions will be bound with the cross-country cable network within the next one year.
> Addressing the inaugural ceremony of Concept Paper on &#8216;Digital Bangladesh: Plan of Connecting People&#8217; at a city hotel on Tuesday, the prime minister urged the country&#8217;s scientists, technological experts and engineers to turn Bangladesh self-sufficient in using technologies rather than depending on foreign countries and agencies.
> Pushing a button of a computer, the prime minister opened the technical part of the agenda, aimed at breaking the digital divide between the advanced world and a developing country like Bangladesh.
> To introduce modern and faster communications network in the sleepy rural Bangladesh, she said, the government will bring offices of all union parishads under fibre-optic network as part of the recipe for boarding the entire country on the information superhighway.
> The prime minister further disclosed that Community e-Centre will be set up in all upazilas of the country. Already, five upazilas have got Community e-Centre and 128 upazilas computer labs.
> She said in line with government&#8217;s commitment to provide quality health services to the mass people, the government will give computers, web-cam and internet facilities to all hospitals of the country.
> Besides, e-centre for rural community will be set up at 8,500 post offices of the country to ensure proper management of the postal services.
> Moreover, the government is making arrangement to provide videoconferencing facility between Prime Minister&#8217;s Office and the cabinet division, deputy commissioners of 64 districts and 7 divisional headquarters.
> The government is also constructing necessary infrastructures to set up Hi-tech Park in Gazipur and install country&#8217;s own satellite to strengthen local telecommunications system, she informed her audience.
> The prime minister said it was not possible to implement all the development programmes by the government alone and urged all concerned to help the government turn Bangladesh into a digital, modern country by 2021.
> &#8216;I strongly hope joint ventures under public-private partnerships will fulfil our dream of building a digital Bangladesh,&#8217; she said.
> Hasina mentioned that the ICT Policy 2009 had already been approved and the ICT Act 2009 formulated, which will expedite the country&#8217;s ICT industry&#8217;s growth and joint efforts of public and private sectors.
> The prime minister said some 1,500 laptops have been distributed to various educational institutions while computer labs equipped with internet facilities will be set up gradually at every educational institution.
> &#8216;Our children are working successfully in various international institutions. If they are given necessary facilities, they will make tremendous contribution to the effort for turning Bangladesh into a technology-based modern country,&#8217; she told the function.
> Hasina further said the government was going to implement national service programme in line with its election pledge to give job to one educated member of every family in the country.
> She said digital Bangladesh means mobilising everyone of the country in the national development process and for this local government has to be strengthened.
> Hasina said upazila elections have already been held and elections in city corporations, municipalities and union parishads will be held soon.
> Posts and telecommunications ministry arranged the function with its minister Rajiuddin Ahmed Raju in the chair. International Telecommunications Union secretary general Hamadoun I Toure addressed the function as special guest.
> Prime minister&#8217;s son, eminent computer scientist Sajeeb Wazed Joy, presented the theme paper of the function presenting and suggesting the priority tasks to turn Bangladesh into a true digital country.
> Posts and telecommunications secretary Sunil Kanti Bose and BTRC chairman Zia Ahmed also addressed the function. A video documentary was also presented at the function sowing the dream Bangladesh of 2021&#8212;the year when the golden jubilee of national independence will be celebrated.



S: Front Page

*Telecoms plan unveiled
Fibre-optic network to connect unions; hospitals, schools to get computers, net facilities*



> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday unveiled an ambitious digitisation plan for building Bangladesh as a country fully furnished with modern telecommunications system for faster delivery of services to the people.
> 
> Under the mega-scheme 'Digital Bangladesh: Plan of Connecting People', all Union Parishads will be linked with fibre-optic network, upazilas will also get Community e-Centre, and hospitals and schools get computer, web-cam and internet.
> 
> Already, 100 Union Parishads have been selected for giving fibre-optic cable connections while another 1,000 unions will be bound with the cross-country cable network soon.
> 
> Addressing the inaugural ceremony of Concept Paper on 'Digital Bangladesh: Plan of Connecting People' at a city hotel, the PM urged the country's scientists, technological experts and engineers to turn Bangladesh self-sufficient in using technologies rather than depending on foreign countries and agencies.
> 
> Prime Minister's son, eminent computer scientist Sajeeb Wazed Joy, presented the theme paper of the function presenting and suggesting the priority tasks to turn Bangladesh into a true digital country.
> 
> Pushing a button of a computer, the premier opened the technical part of the agenda, aimed at breaking the digital divide between the advanced world and a developing country like Bangladesh.
> 
> Hasina disclosed that Community e-Centre will be set up in all upazilas of the country. Already, five upazilas have got Community e-Centre and 128 upazilas computer labs.
> 
> She said in line with government's commitment to provide quality health services to the mass people, the government will give computers, web-cam and internet facilities to all hospitals of the country.
> 
> Besides, e-centre for Rural Community will be set up at 8,500 post offices of the country to ensure proper management of the postal services.
> 
> Moreover, the government is making arrangement to provide videoconferencing facility between PM's office and the cabinet division, deputy commissioners of 64 districts and 7 divisional headquarters.
> 
> The government is also constructing necessary infrastructures to set up Hi-tech Park in Gazipur and install country's own satellite to strengthen local telecommunications system, she informed.
> 
> Hasina said it is not possible to implement all the development programmes by the government alone and urged all concerned to help the government turn Bangladesh into a digital, modern country by 2021.
> 
> &#8220;I strongly hope joint ventures under public-private partnerships will fulfil our dream of building a digital Bangladesh,&#8221; she said.
> 
> Hasina mentioned that the ICT Policy 2009 has already been approved and the ICT ACT 2009 formulated, which will expedite the country's ICT industry's growth and joint efforts of public and private sectors.
> 
> The PM said some 1,500 laptops have been distributed to various educational institutions while computer labs equipped with internet facilities will be set up gradually.
> 
> &#8220;Our children are working successfully in various international institutions. If they are given necessary facilities, they will make tremendous contribution to the effort for turning Bangladesh into a technology-based modern country,&#8221; she told.
> 
> Post and Telecommunications Ministry arranged the function with its Minister Rajiuddin Ahmed Raju in the chair. International Telecommunications Union (ITU) Secretary-General Dr Hamadoun I Toure addressed the function as special guest.
> 
> Post and Telecommunications Secretary Sunil Kanti Bose and BTRC Chairman Maj Gen (rtd) Zia Ahmed also addressed the function.



S: http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=128470


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh seeks help from ITU to launch satellite*
Bss, Dhaka

Bangladesh sought special assistance from International Telecommunication Union (ITU) for launching its own satellite to make telecommunication system effective in remote areas and during the natural disasters.

Post and Telecommu-nications Minister Raziuddin Ahmed Razu sought the assistance when visiting ITU Secretary General Dr Hamadoun I Toure made a courtesy call on him at the former's Secretariat office in the city.

Chief of ITU Asia Pacific region Youn Jo Kim, Post and Telecommunications Secretary Sunil Kanti Bose, Additional Secretary M Rafiqul Islam and BTRC Chairman Major General (retd) Zia Ahmed, Managing Director of BTCL ASM Khabiruzzaman and Managing Director of Teletalk Mujibur Rahman were present.

The minister also sought cooperation to stop uncontrolled cyber crime and combat illegal Voice over Internet Protocol (VOIP) and establishing Bangabandhu Telecom University.

Describing different steps in developing the telecommunications sector undertaken by the present government to make digital Bangladesh, the minister said the BTCL has taken massive programme for setting up optical fiber and digital exchanges at union, upazila and district levels to reach modern telecommunication facilities to the doorstep of the commoners.

*Expressing satisfaction over the progress of Bangladesh's telecommunication sector, the ITU secretary general expressed hope that Bangladesh would be made a model country in the South Asia in the telecommunication sector.*

Bangladesh seeks help from ITU to launch satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> Market is overheated. Regulators needed to pull the string little. But these never worked before and will not in the future. Market going to keep its upward trend until the near future.
> I am glad I am not in the market...



Investing on stock is good way to make some money. I invested on GP early last year and now it's almost double..


Though sometime it can break you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

brotherbangladesh said:


> *All UPs going under fibre-optic network: PM *
> 
> 
> 
> S: Front Page
> 
> *Telecoms plan unveiled
> Fibre-optic network to connect unions; hospitals, schools to get computers, net facilities*
> 
> 
> 
> S: Telecoms plan unveiled



My brother and other people in Bangla link made the presentation that Joy presented in that seminar. They even did not know they were making this for Joy and only came to know when they saw on the TV. What a country and what a buuullshit.


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> My brother and other people in Bangla link made the presentation that Joy presented in that seminar. They even did not know they were making this for Joy and only came to know when they saw on the TV. What a country and what a buuullshit.



Do you mean that Joy is better deceiver the other AL leaders?

BTW, our foreign mobile companies show off that they love BD and BD's historical achievements more then BD's people and they are earning huge money by their ads. You might notice that their ads based on our national achievements like _Ekusey, Shadhinota_ showing off that they are very conscious about BD but actually in the mean time they are earning fake money from the young generation by some harmful packages. They are saying about the bravo demonstration of 30 Mins in 1952 but actually they are saying about their talktime package of 30 mins! Sadly, now a days, this is the easiest way to deceive with BD people by showing fake respect on BD's Ekusey, Shadhinota. But I can say about Walton company, they are doing well by showing real respect to BD but the Mobile companies are deceiver like AL.


----------



## TopCat

brotherbangladesh said:


> Do you mean that Joy is better deceiver the other AL leaders?



He tried to act like he brought all the ideas from his US scientific background. I know him very well as I spent one smester in the same University as him.




> BTW, our foreign mobile companies show off that they love BD and BD's historical achievements more then BD's people and they are earning huge money by their ads. You might notice that their ads based on our national achievements like _Ekusey, Shadhinota_ showing off that they are very conscious about BD but actually in the mean time they are earning fake money from the young generation by some harmful packages. They are saying about the bravo demonstration of 30 Mins in 1952 but actually they are saying about their talktime package of 30 mins! Sadly, now a days, this is the easiest way to deceive with BD people by showing fake respect on BD's Ekusey, Shadhinota. But I can say about Walton company, they are doing well by showing real respect to BD but the Mobile companies are deceiver like AL.



They are here for business and whatever makes money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*Iranian co likely to set up car producing plant in BD: Dilip *
'Made by D-8' car would cost Tk 0.6-0.7m 





Sipa, an Iranian automobile manufacturer, is likely to build its new car producing plant in Bangladesh to meet domestic demand, Industries Minister Dilip Barua said Thursday.

"It will be really a good news, if a foreign company invests here solely or under joint venture to manufacture car for the country," he said.

If the plant is set up, a new car would cost Tk 0.6-0.7 million in the local market, and there might be no need of importing reconditioned cars, the minister also said.

The minister disclosed the news at a press briefing at his office after attending the first D-8 ministerial meeting on industries affairs.

The three-day ministerial meeting and the 5th meeting of a high-level technical group on industrial sector assistance was held in the Iranian capital Tehran from February 28 to March 2.

The minister led a two-member Bangladesh delegation there. The other team member was additional secretary of the Industries Ministry ABM Khorshed Alam.

The meeting decided to manufacture a common brand car for the D-8 countries, and Iran, Turkey and Malaysia were given nod to supply design.

"We will try to set up the plant in our country, and after meeting the D-8 countries' demand, the cars would be shipped to other countries," Barua added.

The countries have agreed to use 'made by D-8' logo for familiarising the products and to expand their market.

The minister also informed that Iran would form a fund to encourage internal investment among the member countries, and it would share out 15 million Euros in this regard.

The member countries exchanged views on bilateral interest in the meeting for identifying the areas of assistance in the industrial sector and exchanging technologies. 

'Made by D-8' car would cost Tk 0.6-0.7m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

^ we need different taste now.


----------



## TopCat

Cool.... I rode Iranian cars and they are just beautifull. Cant wait to see things start rolling here. Will be a far better quality car than any Indian counterpart. Hopefully India will not come up with new tricks barring our car to be exported there.


----------



## eastwatch

Hope, the Iranian cars do not drink oil like camels drink water.


----------



## Skies

With a glorious historical background, Walton in Bangladesh is now in the topmost market share holder under the banner of R. B. Group. Walton products like Color Television (CRT, LCD, Plasma etc.), computer monitor, Refrigerator, Freezer, Air conditioner, Washing Machine, Microwave Oven, DVD, Motorcycle, Generator, Diesel Engine, Pick-up Van, Mini Truck, Covered Van, Power-tiller, Manganese/Alkaline Battery, Energy Saving Lamp, Wrist-Watch and various Kind of small home appliances such as Fan, Iron, Toaster, Sandwich Maker etc. have been enjoying substantial robust growth rate with maximum varieties of products since its kick off. Walton generally pioneers to launch newest technologies and style in its products line as ever innovative policy. 

It is pleased to observe that the demand of Walton products is being increased day by day very rapidly and it can be told that a day will come very shortly when the Walton brand products shall occupy the major market share in the region. 

Walton now eyes ASEAN countries for doing good business. The company has recently signed an agreement with a famous Malaysian company- Aget Group- under which the Malaysian company at the primary stage will import 100,000 refrigerators and 50,000 motorcycles every year. 

Through its marketing channels, Aget Group will sell the imported Walton brand refrigerators and motorcycles to the nearby countries of Indonesia, Singapore, Vietnam, Myanmar and others. 

Walton business has already overwhelmed Bangladesh and begun to touch foreign countries. Walton refrigerators are being exported to South Africa, Australia and some other European countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Hope, the Iranian cars do not drink oil like camels drink water.



Ther first car might not be the best of its kind, but once it falls at the hand of Bengali engineers and designers, you know what will happen next...


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> Ther first car might not be the best of its kind, but once it falls at the hand of Bengali engineers and designers, you know what will happen next...



Two option here. Either will make it or break it. You are aware of the incident that took place in *Japan garden city.*


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> Two option here. Either will make it or break it. You are aware of the incident that took place in *Japan garden city.*



The problem here was greed. They chased the Japanese out of that project then they employed low quality personnel whose highest qualification is diploma engineering. You know what I mean here. 
Our engineer built the tallest tower in the world, made the masterplan of the city like Singapore, why not you just have faith on them.


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> The problem here was greed. They chased the Japanese out of that project then they employed low quality personnel whose highest qualification is diploma engineering. You know what I mean here.
> Our engineer built the tallest tower in the world, made the masterplan of the city like Singapore, why not you just have faith on them.



I have faith on them but like you said that these low quality personal can not be use just to save money or large profit. This has long term negative implication.


----------



## fallstuff

Superstores eye boom time ahead
Over 600 chain retail outlets expected in few years




Superstores are set to boom in the country as the current market players are planning to open several hundred more outlets in the next few years to cope with the rising demand from the consumers.

With a strong 15-20 per cent annual sales growth, about 30 companies with more than 200 outlets have already made foray into the industry since Rahimafrooz, one of the largest business groups in Bangladesh, introduced Agora, a chain superstore, in the capital a decade ago.

The annual turnover of the superstores now stands at around Tk 15.0 billion (1500 crore), according to Bangladesh Supermarket Owners Association (BSOA).

Hassle-free shopping environment, hygienic commodities, fresh vegetables, meat and fish at the supermarkets are earning appreciation of the customers, market operators said.

The supermarket biggies have attempted the massive expansion drive to attract the shoppers, who still depend on unplanned wet markets to buy their daily essentials.

They say that a rise in organised retailing would offer the consumers hygienic foods at competitive prices, compared to those offered by retailers in the kitchen markets, where commodities are sold mostly in unhygienic condition.

The rise in the number of supermarkets, according to analysts, will diversify the choices of consumers and boost their spending, so much needed for economic growth, while the wet markets will also improve quality and services following in the footsteps of supermarkets.

But a decade ago, the retail-level trade was in the hands of thousands of small traders in the wet markets and the grocery shops in cities and remained out of the focus of the big business houses.

The landscape began to change in 2000 when Rahimafrooz Superstores, operating Agora, moved in to seize a slice of the retailing and wholesale trade, which has been growing at 6 per cent, on an average, annually.

In the past decade, many small and big supermarkets made debut, successfully attracting middle and upper middle class consumers, a section of whom are gradually turning to chain stores from the wet or kitchen markets, superstore operators say.

Dhaka-based Agora now runs four outlets, Meena Bazar nine including seven in Dhaka, PQS five, Prince Bazar two, Nandan five and Swapno 70 including 30 outside the capital. Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) also runs 11 stores in the capital.

According to operators, more than 600 chain retail outlets are expected to be set up in the next five years in an attempt to attract more customers.

"It is a good sign. Expansion of outlets will boost consumer's confidence and help create a market for manufacturers," Niaz Rahim, president of BSOA, told the FE.

He said once the supermarket culture is established, the commodity prices also will stabilise.

The supermarket culture is playing a vital role in generating employment, with a single store providing jobs to around 50 people, said Mr Rahim. "The massive expansion plan by various market players will open the door for more employment opportunities."

Due to massive expansion of superstores, farmers will no more be needed to turn to the multi-level intermediation as they will directly contact the chain stores operators. "As a result, they will no more be cheated," Zakir Hossain, general secretary of BSOA, told the FE.

Mr Hossain lamented that they did not get the required assistance from the government, although they were paying taxes. "It requires Tk 60-70 million to open a small-size store," he added.

As planned, Agora will open about 80 outlets across the country in the next five years, Mr Rahim, also managing director of Rahimafrooz Superstores, said.

"Fresh vegetables directly collected from the farmers are one of the key reasons behind the increasing popularity of the stores in Dhaka," Mokhlesur Rahman of Agora, told the FE.

On the growth of the business, he said, "We've been trying to ensure customers' satisfaction from the very beginning. And our quality products also attract the customers."

With many more such stores springing up at important locations in Dhaka and other major cities, Agora is endeavouring to fulfill the everyday shopping needs of the urbanites through fair price, right assortment and best quality, Mokhlesur Rahman added.

In order to ensure an uninterrupted supply of products, Agora has developed a sourcing channel to collect fruits and vegetables directly from the farmers, he said.

"It's a business to connect consumers to better products and prices, and create a market for local manufacturers," Ferdous Khan Noman, assistant manager (Purchase) of Meena Bazar, said.

"We are going to set up about 60 more superstores in the next four to five years across the country," he said, adding Meena Bazar has already two stores in Chittagong and Khulna.

"We feel the customers are ready because of changes in their lifestyle, preferences and needs. We want to offer a neighbourhood experience to the consumers by opening more outlets," said a senior official of ACI Ltd, which operates Swapno.

With the recent opening of a total of 70 branches, ACI has diversified the retailing business. Now it plans to open about 500 stores in the country in the next five years.

Mamunur Rashid, marketing manager of PQS, said they are planning to spread the mega-shop business by opening three more stores this year and another 10 in the next two or three years.

The departmental stores with the main focus on food items -- ranging from a wide variety of fish, meat, vegetables to fruits, bakery, dairy and grocery items- also offer a vast array of other household, personal care and miscellaneous products.

Consumers can buy as much as nearly 20,000 products of different kinds from such a store, the operators boast.

Supermarkets have successfully made a breakthrough in the urban lifestyle with the idea of "all essential commodities under one roof." In the early days of the business, around 500 customers would visit a supermarket outlet daily. Now some 5,000 customers come to a store everyday, they say.

"I shop here because it gives a relaxing shopping experience, which traditional kitchen markets fail to offer," Farzana, a customer at Agora's Maghbazar outlet, told the FE.

Besides, every commodity is available in this mega-shop, she added.

"The supermarkets offer good services to working people who really find little time for shopping," Shelley, a school-teacher, a regular customer of Meena Bazar, said.

Link
Superstores eye boom time ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

I think it will be easier for us to make more developed BD than India after certain time since we are small and more united. We just need to ensure food security and less dependency on India and patriot politicians.

Can BD run without importing from India?

Some Indians are not happy enough even after exporting huge amount in BD. And they want to export more. For our weakness we have to depend on India which is a good luck for India and they r earning a lot from this scope. But we need increase our production to be a real independent state.


----------



## fallstuff

brotherbangladesh said:


> I think it will be easier for us to make more developed BD than India after certain time since we are small and more united. We just need to ensure food security and less dependency on India and patriot politicians.
> 
> Can BD run without importing from India?
> 
> Some Indians are not happy enough even after exporting huge amount in BD. And they want to export more. For our weakness we have to depend on India which is a good luck for India and they r earning a lot from this scope. But we need increase our production to be a real independent state.



I really don't have any issue with trading with India. China is supposedly India's nemesis, exports about $40 billion to India. The point is you have to be more savy, more professinal. BD foreign office must be able to deal with India, and still come out even if not better. This is the reality of politics. 

If you can buy something from India cheaply, by all means do. Yes ,India has its hidden tax on imports. I have seen Indian free traders going berserk whem Obama put limits on hiring H1B workers using TARP money. Well this is the reality. You just gotta keep trying !


----------



## eastwatch

brotherbangladesh said:


> With a glorious historical background, Walton in Bangladesh is now in the topmost market share holder under the banner of R. B. Group. Walton products like Color Television (CRT, LCD, Plasma etc.), computer monitor, Refrigerator, Freezer, Air conditioner, Washing Machine, Microwave Oven, DVD, Motorcycle, Generator, Diesel Engine, Pick-up Van, Mini Truck, Covered Van, Power-tiller, Manganese/Alkaline Battery, Energy Saving Lamp, Wrist-Watch and various Kind of small home appliances such as Fan, Iron, Toaster, Sandwich Maker etc. have been enjoying substantial robust growth rate with maximum varieties of products since its kick off. Walton generally pioneers to launch newest technologies and style in its products line as ever innovative policy.
> 
> It is pleased to observe that the demand of Walton products is being increased day by day very rapidly and it can be told that a day will come very shortly when the Walton brand products shall occupy the major market share in the region.
> 
> Walton now eyes ASEAN countries for doing good business. The company has recently signed an agreement with a famous Malaysian company- Aget Group- under which the Malaysian company at the primary stage will import 100,000 refrigerators and 50,000 motorcycles every year.
> 
> Through its marketing channels, Aget Group will sell the imported Walton brand refrigerators and motorcycles to the nearby countries of Indonesia, Singapore, Vietnam, Myanmar and others.
> 
> Walton business has already overwhelmed Bangladesh and begun to touch foreign countries. Walton refrigerators are being exported to South Africa, Australia and some other European countries.


Thanks for posting such an article on WALTON. I knew about its existence and also knew that they are producing all kinds of agriculture machines, fridge, TVs, washing machines etc. This is the first time I have seen its inside photographs.. 

WALTON is going to be a company in BD as MITSUBISHI is now in Japan. WALTON will certainly become a multi-national. It has a great future and WALTON with it, BD has also a great future. I personally do not like this self-proclaimed young man and TALIKNG MACHINE Farooque Khan, but now, I can forgive many of his sins after watching his ride on a BD-made autobike.

Go, Bangladesh go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

GRAINS IMPORTS FROM CANADA

AS reported in the press, Bangladesh has become one of the 'top 10 fastest growing markets' for the Canadian growers of lentils, peas and wheat as shipment of food grains had markedly increased last year and is expected to rise more this year. The Canadian exporters shipped $370 million worth of lentils, peas, wheat, oil seeds to Bangladesh in 2009 - more than 130 per cent growth. 

Canadian yellow lentils and red lentils dominate the markets as local traders are of the view that prices as well as quality of the Canadian pulses are 'much competitive and dependable'. A business delegation comprising Canadian growers and traders, meanwhile, came to Bangladesh on a week-long visit by the end of last month to observe the market situation for expanding trade. 

Some 47 per cent Canadian arable lands are located in the province of Saskatchewan which is regarded as the granary by food grains importers from across the world. The business delegation led by the chief of Saskatchewan Trade and Export Partnership (STEP), in fact, had wide-ranging discussions with the importers in Dhaka and Chitagong for further expansion of its agro-commodity market here. The visiting delegation also presented special awards to 14 top agro-commodity importers.

Besides increased trade with some countries, Bangladesh also has advanced incredibly in recent times in food industry with businessmen puting in huge investments in large-scale processing units and in the supply chain as the STEP delegation chief mentioned. The Canadian delegation 'weighs high' the courage and capacity of local food industry investors, who, it considers, have been keeping the market and supply chain vibrant and active for 150 million plus local consumers.

The visitors did not forget to reassure that the Canadian grain industry has 'special focus' on the requirements of the Bangladesh market


----------



## TopCat

*Dhaka ranks third in global freelance outsourcing work*
Dhaka has become one of the top destinations for freelance online work, outshining Indian cities such as Bangalore, as the Bangladeshi capital fast emerging as a major centre for data entry work that employs tens of thousands of people.

According to a new report by oDesk Corp, a United States-based leading marketplace for companies and online workers, Dhaka is now ranked third among global cities where online jobs are outsourced from the West.

A combination of cheap labour and good English skill has made Dhaka a "surprised winner" in freelance outsourcing jobs such as graphic design, data entry and check-up, translation and web development.

"Many businesspeople tend to think about Bangalore of India when it comes to 'outsourcing'. Actually, Bangalore ranks fifth on oDesk's list of top cities for online work," the report released this week said. 

The top four cities with more freelance work are: Chandigarh and Mohali of India, Dhaka of Bangladesh and Quezon City of the Philippines, it said, adding half of the freelance online workers in Dhaka do data entry work.

Among the countries, India still tops the list in outsourcing job destination, followed by the Philippines and the US, the report said 

The oDesk's report said Ukraine and Pakistan generated more online work in February, with jobs ranging from data entry to computer programming to translating, than Canada or China.

More and more people are today working online perhaps because of the economic downturn that has gripped the world since middle of 2008, the report added. 

Reaz Uddin Mosharraf, secretary general of Bangladesh Association of Call Centre and Outsourcing, said Dhaka would soon supplant its Indian rivals as the biggest destination for online freelance jobs.

"We have estimated the number to be around 100,000 and most of them are students with hourly income ranging between US$ 10 to $100," he told the FE.

Mosharraf said Bangladeshi freelancers - many of whom are based outside Dhaka - mostly specialised in graphic design, web development and data entry - with some earning up to $1000 a month.

He said the payment is determined on project-to-project basis and the students from Dhaka University and Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) also do some online software works.

According to the association, only a handful of smart techies used to do online freelance jobs five years back and Dhaka was "no where near the Indian cities in global outsourcing job map". 

"But in the last three years, online freelancing jobs have underwent a revolution in the country. Number of such jobs have grown exponentially with IT clubs in major universities acting as key catalysts," Mosharraf said.

He said more students could land lucrative freelancing job contracts if broadband providers offer high-speed internet facilities and cheap bandwidth.

"A lot of people I know feel hesitant to take up big and lucrative projects for fear that they will not be able to complete the work in time due to slow bandwidth facilities," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

*Steel exports shine *



Bangladesh has emerged as a competitor to major steel-making countries Japan, South Korea, Brazil, Russia and India with strongholds in African markets, thanks to the country's low production cost and high quality of the items.

About 85,000 tonnes of steel products, mainly corrugated iron (CI) and galvanised plain (GP) sheets, were exported to the African countries last year, industry insiders say.

&#8220;The advantage Bangladeshi manufacturers enjoyed is production costs, significantly lower than in Japan or India,&#8221; said Hefazatur Rahman, deputy general manager of PHP Steels Ltd that exports 20,000 tonnes of steel products a year.

When Bangladesh is nearly similar to Japan and better than India in the quality of products, the production cost is much lower, Rahman said.

Bangladesh can sell CI sheet at $650 a tonne and GP sheet at $700, while the Japanese rates are $800 and $950 and Indian rates $750 and $800 respectively. 

On the quality of locally-made steel products, Rahman pointed to the imports of raw materials and machines mainly from Japan, which helped maintain the quality the same as Japan's.

A top official of another exporting company said Bangladesh has been exporting GP sheet and CI sheet to Africa through some third party brokers in Singapore since 1993.

Now the number of steel item makers and exporters is six, while the export destinations are 24 African countries where China, Brazil, Russia, India have already firmed up their footholds.

Meanwhile, exporters have demanded lobbying on Bangladesh government's part with its next-door neighbour's counterpart for removing the non-tariff barriers that stand in the way of steel product exports to the northeast states of India, which they consider a good market.

Such barriers include mandatory standard certification from the Bureau of Indian Standards (BIS) and the levy payable to the BIS on production. 

The steel exporters have also sought simplification of the process of returning the duty at the time of export, which they pay on the imports of raw materials. They complained that they face hassles in recollecting such duty from the government.

&#8220;We have to visit about 12 different offices for every particular consignment of export to get our duty back against export, which is really cumbersome,&#8221; said Hefazatur Rahman of PHP Steels.

If the government allows steel product makers to pay taxes after bringing those under bonded warehouse, the sector will really be benefited to enhance the export volume.

Abul Khair Steel, PHP Steels Ltd, Apollo Ishpat, S Alam Steel Mills are currently exporting CI and GP sheets to Africa


----------



## eastwatch

brotherbangladesh said:


> I think it will be easier for us to make more developed BD than India after certain time since we are small and more united. We just need to ensure food security and less dependency on India and patriot politicians.
> 
> Can BD run without importing from India?
> 
> Some Indians are not happy enough even after exporting huge amount in BD. And they want to export more. For our weakness we have to depend on India which is a good luck for India and they r earning a lot from this scope. But we need increase our production to be a real independent state.



But, Indians claim that we should remain ever-thankful to them for allowing us to import their $3 billion worth of goods every year.


----------



## eastwatch

Bogra is the hub of agriculture machinery production
An Ittefaq report

The Daily Ittefaq - March 7, 2010


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

SUPERSTORES EYE BOOM TIME AHEAD 
Saturday, March 06,2010 

DHAKA: Superstores are set to boom in the country as the current market players are planning to open several hundred more outlets in the next few years to cope with the rising demand from the consumers. 

With a strong 15-20 per cent annual sales growth, about 30 companies with more than 200 outlets have already made foray into the industry since Rahimafrooz, one of the largest business groups in Bangladesh, introduced Agora, a chain superstore, in the capital a decade ago.

The annual turnover of the superstores now stands at around Tk 15.0 billion (1500 crore or about US$217million), according to Bangladesh Supermarket Owners Association (BSOA).

Hassle-free shopping environment, hygienic commodities, fresh vegetables, meat and fish at the supermarkets are earning appreciation of the customers, market operators said. 

The supermarket biggies have attempted the massive expansion drive to attract the shoppers, who still depend on unplanned wet markets to buy their daily essentials.

They say that a rise in organised retailing would offer the consumers hygienic foods at competitive prices, compared to those offered by retailers in the kitchen markets, where commodities are sold mostly in unhygienic condition.

The rise in the number of supermarkets, according to analysts, will diversify the choices of consumers and boost their spending, so much needed for economic growth, while the wet markets will also improve quality and services following in the footsteps of supermarkets.

But a decade ago, the retail-level trade was in the hands of thousands of small traders in the wet markets and the grocery shops in cities and remained out of the focus of the big business houses.

The landscape began to change in 2000 when Rahimafrooz Superstores, operating Agora, moved in to seize a slice of the retailing and wholesale trade, which has been growing at 6 per cent, on an average, annually.

In the past decade, many small and big supermarkets made debut, successfully attracting middle and upper middle class consumers, a section of whom are gradually turning to chain stores from the wet or kitchen markets, superstore operators say.

Dhaka-based Agora now runs four outlets, Meena Bazar nine including seven in Dhaka, PQS five, Prince Bazar two, Nandan five and Swapno 70 including 30 outside the capital. Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) also runs 11 stores in the capital.

According to operators, more than 600 chain retail outlets are expected to be set up in the next five years in an attempt to attract more customers.

"It is a good sign. Expansion of outlets will boost consumer's confidence and help create a market for manufacturers," Niaz Rahim, president of BSOA, told the FE.

He said once the supermarket culture is established, the commodity prices also will stabilise. 

The supermarket culture is playing a vital role in generating employment, with a single store providing jobs to around 50 people, said Mr Rahim. "The massive expansion plan by various market players will open the door for more employment opportunities."

Due to massive expansion of superstores, farmers will no more be needed to turn to the multi-level intermediation as they will directly contact the chain stores operators. "As a result, they will no more be cheated," Zakir Hossain, general secretary of BSOA, told the FE.

Mr Hossain lamented that they did not get the required assistance from the government, although they were paying taxes. "It requires Tk 60-70 million to open a small-size store," he added.

As planned, Agora will open about 80 outlets across the country in the next five years, Mr Rahim, also managing director of Rahimafrooz Superstores, said.

"Fresh vegetables directly collected from the farmers are one of the key reasons behind the increasing popularity of the stores in Dhaka," Mokhlesur Rahman of Agora, told the FE.

On the growth of the business, he said, "We've been trying to ensure customers' satisfaction from the very beginning. And our quality products also attract the customers." 

With many more such stores springing up at important locations in Dhaka and other major cities, Agora is endeavouring to fulfill the everyday shopping needs of the urbanites through fair price, right assortment and best quality, Mokhlesur Rahman added. 

In order to ensure an uninterrupted supply of products, Agora has developed a sourcing channel to collect fruits and vegetables directly from the farmers, he said. 

"It's a business to connect consumers to better products and prices, and create a market for local manufacturers," Ferdous Khan Noman, assistant manager (Purchase) of Meena Bazar, said. 

"We are going to set up about 60 more superstores in the next four to five years across the country," he said, adding Meena Bazar has already two stores in Chittagong and Khulna.

"We feel the customers are ready because of changes in their lifestyle, preferences and needs. We want to offer a neighbourhood experience to the consumers by opening more outlets," said a senior official of ACI Ltd, which operates Swapno.

With the recent opening of a total of 70 branches, ACI has diversified the retailing business. Now it plans to open about 500 stores in the country in the next five years.

Mamunur Rashid, marketing manager of PQS, said they are planning to spread the mega-shop business by opening three more stores this year and another 10 in the next two or three years.

The departmental stores with the main focus on food items -- ranging from a wide variety of fish, meat, vegetables to fruits, bakery, dairy and grocery items- also offer a vast array of other household, personal care and miscellaneous products. 

Consumers can buy as much as nearly 20,000 products of different kinds from such a store, the operators boast.

Supermarkets have successfully made a breakthrough in the urban lifestyle with the idea of "all essential commodities under one roof." In the early days of the business, around 500 customers would visit a supermarket outlet daily. Now some 5,000 customers come to a store everyday, they say. 

"I shop here because it gives a relaxing shopping experience, which traditional kitchen markets fail to offer," Farzana, a customer at Agora's Maghbazar outlet, told the FE.

Besides, every commodity is available in this mega-shop, she added. 

"The supermarkets offer good services to working people who really find little time for shopping," Shelley, a school-teacher, a regular customer of Meena Bazar, said.


----------



## fallstuff

Here is a link to Agora Grocery store in Bangladesh. Agora has a complete e-commerce site along with physical locations. Wanna see what they sell ? How much it cost in Bangladesh ? Here you go 

http://www.agorabd.com/index.php


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> Here is a link to Agora Grocery store in Bangladesh. Agora has a complete e-commerce site along with physical locations. Wanna see what they sell ? How much it cost in Bangladesh ? Here you go
> 
> http://www.agorabd.com/index.php


I have little knowlege about the price structure of Agora online products. Can you tell if these are expensive or cheap?


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I have little knowlege about the price structure of Agora online products. Can you tell if these are expensive or cheap?



Not aware of online product. But their superstore prices are reasonable and you can find almost everything at one place.


----------



## fallstuff

eastwatch said:


> I have little knowlege about the price structure of Agora online products. Can you tell if these are expensive or cheap?



I have no idea about prices in Dhaka. I can only tell you what I pay here in South Florida. For 15 kilo of Pakistani Basmati I pay like $10 at Sams Club ( a division of Wal-Mart). Rui, I pay like $2/ lb. Beef is usually between $3.50 and $4.00, arm and a leg if you want organic. Eggs regular dozen $1.20. hormone free $2.50, Organic cage free about $4.00.


----------



## fallstuff

More five-star hotels planned




Sayeda Akter


Unique Group, the owning company of Westin Dhaka, is set for expansion by opening three more five-star hotels to tap growing demand for high-heeled accommodation.

Initially, the company plans to invest around Tk 2,000 crore for expansion, while Starwood Hotels and Resorts Worldwide will be the managing company for all three hotels.

A deal will be signed today between Unique Group and Starwood, the parent company of renowned global brands such as Westin, Sheraton and Le Meridien.

At present, the local market for five-star hotels is increasing at a rate of 15 percent a year, and it will double in the next three years, said Mohammad Noor Ali, managing director of Unique Group.

So as an investor, I have to look to the future and plan on capturing the country's hospitality business in the long run. And that is the main reason behind this expansion plan."

Under the plan, two five-star hotels are to be constructed in Dhaka: Le Meridien in Banani and The Westin Dhaka 2 in Gulshan. A third, also named Westin, will open in Chittagong, the first five-star hotel for the commercial capital.

Construction of the hotels will be complete by 2012-end and all are likely to begin operations the following year.

Simultaneously, I have Starwood, one of the best hotel management companies in the world, with me, which gives me added confidence, said Ali, also the managing director of Westin Dhaka.

In recent years, the hospitality sector in Bangladesh has boomed in the five-star hotel segment. Three new five-star hotels opened in Dhaka in the past four years, taking the number to five.

Industry experts said the capital city now has around 1,250 five-star rooms. The hotels reach full occupancy only in winter and an average occupancy rate of around 75 percent can easily make the business profitable, they added.

One of the drivers of growth has been the increase in foreign business people visiting the country, as both the garments and telecom industries have taken off, said Ali.

Apart from that, the geographical location of these hotels will also exploit the proximity to airport and the garment belt in Ashulia-Savar, as well as the headquarters of the major mobile telecom operators, he said. The country's diplomatic zone is also near our hotels.

Ali is optimistic about profiting from the hotel in Chittagong, as the number of affluent visitors, including investors, top officials from banks and port, and shipping businessmen, are increasing fast in the region.

The company is conducting studies to assess demand for accommodation and the regular flow of guests to the port city. The room rent for the Westin in Chittagong will be slightly lower than in Dhaka, said the Unique Group chief.

The annual turnover of Westin Dhaka was Tk 106 crore, and the operating profit was around Tk 47 crore in 2008, which grew by 20 percent in 2009, Ali said.

The 235-room Westin has an average occupancy of 80 percent, while the hotel has gained a 25 percent share of the total market.

sayeda@thedailystar.net

More five-star hotels planned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> I have not idea about prices in Dhaka. I can only tell you what I pay here in South Florida. For 15 kilo of Pakistani Basmati pay like $10 at Sams Club ( a division of Wal-Mart). Rui, I pay like $2/ lb. Beef is usually between $3.50 and $4.00, arm and a leg if you want organic. Eggs regular dozen $1.20. hormone free $2.50, Organic cage free about $4.00.



USA itself is almost equal to an entire continent with abundant resources and has only about 300 million people. BD has about 150 million people who are living in a very tiny land (less than Texas?). So, food may be expensive in BD considering the level of incomes of its people.


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> More five-star hotels planned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayeda Akter
> 
> Unique Group, the owning company of Westin Dhaka, is set for expansion by opening three more five-star hotels to tap growing demand for high-heeled accommodation.
> 
> More five-star hotels planned



The planned new construction of a number of hotels in Dhaka shows the growing importance of BD as a manufacturing and export hub of textiles and others. 

The existing Westin is very beautiful. I hope, the company will adopt our traditional Muslim architecture for its new hotels. Tajmahal Hotel in Bombay is a beatuful piece of that kind of architecture.


----------



## eastwatch

Recession jolts economy, growth rate falls: ADB

RECESSION JOLTS ECONOMY, GROWTH RATE FALLS
Rate projected at 5.5pc against 5.9 in '09 
FE Report

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has projected a lower growth rate at 5.5 per cent for the Bangladesh economy for the current fiscal year (FY) from 5.9 in FY '09 as the first-half period's growth in some major sectors like industry and services has been buffeted by the global recession.

"The global economic recession belatedly affected Bangladesh economy in the first half (July-December) of FY2010. Investment was sluggish, and exports - one of the key drivers of growth - performed poorly," the Manila-based multilateral lender said in its Bangladesh Quarterly Economic Update (QEU) Monday.

It, however, suggested that Bangladesh government should rebalance the country's economy by diversifying its base in order to cushion the economy's vulnerability to global economic shocks. 

"To attain higher medium-term growth, the government needs to identify new drivers of growth. It also needs to improve the country's investment climate to encourage domestic and foreign investments, " said the QEU.

It also suggested that the government should enhance the capacity of key agencies to boost public sector investment and encourage higher private sector investment. 

Besides, it needs to push for job creation to make growth more inclusive resulting in an accelerated decline in poverty, said the ADB report.

Highlighting the major sectors, the QEU said the global economic recession badly affected the growth of the country's industrial sector in the first half following a decline in the export of RMG and other major products.

"The industrial sector growth in FY2010 is set to slow to 5.6 per cent from 5.9 per cent in FY2009," it said. 

The QEU also said the supply-side bottlenecks, stemming from the country's fragile investment climate, have lowered the industry sector's growth outlook. In particular, the acute power and gas shortages are key constraints on growth, it added. 

It also said the manufacturing activities are expected to pick up during the second half of FY2010, buoyed by rising investment and trade activities.

About services, it said the slowdown in trade flows and weaker industrial performance had affected the services sector during the first half of FY2010. 

As a result, services sector growth is projected at 5.9% in FY2010, down from 6.3% in FY2009, it said.

Inflation, according to the ADB update, rose from 2.3 per cent year-on-year in June 2009 (a 90-month low) to 4.6 per cent in September, and further to 8.5 per cent in December 2009. 

Both food and non-food inflation contributed to the inflation spike, it said, adding the while food inflation jumped to 9.5 per cent in December 2009 from 0.3 per cent in June and non-food inflation rose to 7.0 per cent from 5.9 per cent.

It also mentioned that inflation was more pronounced in urban areas (9.1 per cent in December 2009) than in rural areas (8.3 per cent).

Lower crop production and the rising prices of rice and other commodities, including oil, in the international market contributed to the recent price escalation, it added.

It also said the country's agriculture growth in FY2010 is expected to be lower at 4.1 per cent as compared to the 4.6 per cent growth in FY2009 due to the weather and farmers' response to lower farm-gate prices after last year's harvest season. 

About fiscal management, it said responding to the recent reforms and streamlining of tax administration, tax revenue under the National Board of Revenue (NBR) rose 16.2 per cent during the first seven months of FY2010 over the corresponding period of FY2009.

Mentioning that 29 per cent of the total annual development programme (ADP) allocation for FY2010 was spent during the first half of FY2010, the Bank suggested that the ADB utilisation should be improved through streamlining project processing and implementation. 

On monetary and financial sector, it said broad money grew 20.7 per cent year-on-year in December 2009, up from 17.9 per cent in December 2008, which is higher than the target growth of 15.5 per cent in FY2010. 

Money supply went up due to high growth in net foreign assets (78.7 per cent) due to the large purchases of foreign exchange by Bangladesh Bank, it said.

Although private sector credit growth slowed to 19.2 per cent in December 2009, down from 21.8 per cent in December 2008, it has reversed its course in recent months, which currently is above the 16.7 per cent target rate, it added.

Excess liquidity (measured as a percentage of deposits) rose from 8.6 per cent in November 2008 to 12.4 per cent in November 2009, it said.

It also said the interest rate spread narrowed to 5.0 percentage points in September 2009 from 5.2 percentage points a year earlier. 

About balance of payments, it said the country's trade deficit narrowed to $2.8 billion in July-December 2009 from $2.9 billion in the year earlier as exports declined by 6.2 per and import payments came down by 5.7 per cent in the first half of FY2010.

"With the lower deficit in trade and services, and the still healthy rise in remittances (22.8 per cent) the current account surplus rose to $1.7 billion during the first half of FY2010, from a deficit of $128.0 million in the same period of the previous year," it said. 

As a result, the overall balance of payments surplus rose to $2.1 billion, up from $489.0 million during the first half of FY2009, it said.

On exchange rates, the ADB's QEU said Bangladesh Bank's intervention in the foreign exchange market has continued to keep the exchange rate stable within a narrow range of Tk 69.0:$1 to Tk 69.3:$1. 

The real effective exchange rate continues to appreciate because of relatively higher domestic inflation, implying some erosion of export competitiveness, it added.


----------



## fallstuff

eastwatch said:


> USA itself is almost equal to an entire continent with abundant resources and has only about 300 million people. BD has about 150 million people who are living in a very tiny land (less than Texas?). So, food may be expensive in BD considering the level of incomes of its people.



Stores like Agora is not for the average person in Dhaka. Prices are kinda high. I asked the price of of whole 9 kilo Rui back in 2000 in Agora, I was told 5500 TK.. When Rui kilo was like 120 in New Market.

On a separate tone exports are going down. My two cents are gas shortage. How hard it is to understand that not everything can run of gas. China runs with coal fire plants. Firing one every week. Shame!


----------



## TopCat

fallstuff said:


> Stores like Agora is not for the average person in Dhaka. Prices are kinda high. I asked the price of of whole 9 kilo Rui back in 2000 in Agora, I was told 5500 TK.. When Rui kilo was like 120 in New Market.
> 
> On a separate tone exports are going down. My two cents are gas shortage. How hard it is to understand that not everything can run of gas. China runs with coal fire plants. Firing one every week. Shame!



Prices came down a lot now a days. They are not more than 20% from average kitchen market price.


----------



## eastwatch

RMG exporters to US hear alarm bells 
Shipments to US plunge by 23 per cent in January 
Kazi Azizul Islam 

A considerable decline in Bangladesh&#30196; garments exports to the US, amidst the increase of other countries&#12539;garment shipments to the world&#30196; largest market due to the receding of recession, has set off alarm bells in the RMG sector, said industry sources.

Officials at the Bangladesh Garments Buying Houses Association informed New Age that the country&#30196; apparel shipments to US declined by about 23 per cent in the first month of the current year.

In January 2009 Bangladesh shipped 100.5 million square metres or equivalent units of apparels to the US, 22.6 per cent down from the same month last year.

In the same month US apparel imports increased by more than 2 per cent, and shipments from China increased by 23 per cent, from Vietnam by 7 per cent and from Honduras by 4 per cent.

In terms of volume, Bangladesh&#30196; shipment in January 2009 was the lowest in the past two and a half year, said officials, quoting a report of the US&#30196; Department of Commerce.

Garment shipments to the US from India, Indonesia, Mexico and Cambodia also declined by 5 to 10 per cent.

India&#30196; apparel shipment to the US is recovering in the recent months from the large declines in the many previous months.

&#20840;uch a great decline in shipments to the top market for Bangladeshi apparels is an ominous signal, and especially so when shipments from other countries are increasing again,&#12539;said the association&#30196; vice-president, Kazi Iftekhar Hossain.

The US is the single largest market destination for Bangladeshi garment exports, and Bangladesh, after China and Vietnam, is the third largest supplier there. Nearly one-third of Bangladesh&#30196; apparel export earning, which amounted to $3.4 billion in 2009, comes from the US.

The Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association&#30196; president, Abdus Salam Murshedy, said, &#31109;he trend of such steep decline in shipments to the US is really worrisome.&#12539;br> He said that US importers had come with fresh orders in the previous few months to Bangladeshi suppliers, but they could not feed the importers accordingly due to the increasing power and gas crisis.

The price of garments has also become a great factor, said Murshedy. &#31950;hile local exporters, who get no incentives from the government, remain unable to feed the importers due to further cuts of garment prices, suppliers in China, Vietnam and India are being able to do so.&#12539;br> Khondaker Golam Moazzem, a senior researcher of the Centre for Policy Dialogue, also feels that the decline in Bangladesh&#30196; apparel shipments to the US indicates that some changes might have been taking place in the US importers&#12539;sourcing dynamics.

He apprehended that Chinese and Vietnamese suppliers might have been offering lucrative prices and convenient supply offers as, after experiencing the recent recession, the US importers want to take less risk and prefer deliveries in shorter periods.

He said that Bangladesh&#30196; garment sector should study the post-recession US market keenly in order to find the reasons for the erosion of Bangladesh&#30196; competitiveness and work out the ways and means to retain its market share.


----------



## eastwatch

Top apparel buyers open offices in Dhaka

Top apparel buyers open offices in Dhaka 
Refayet Ullah Mirdha

Most global retail brands have opened their offices in Dhaka in recent times for direct sourcing of Bangladesh's quality clothing items at reasonable prices.

Buyers say the liaison offices here will raise their capacity to follow up on supply chain management for the Bangladesh-made apparels collected at a cost comparatively lower than other countries.

After China, the world's largest supplier of apparels, Bangladesh emerges as a lucrative place for the renowned retailers like US giant Wal-Mart, JC Penny, Zara, Tesco, IKEA, Marks and Spencer, H and M, Uniqlo and Li & Fung.

These firms have already established their branches in the Bangladesh capital with an aim for business expansion, as they now take much more interest in Bangladesh's readymade garments than they are keen on such items from China, India and Pakistan..

Previously, major foreign buyers used to source Bangladesh's RMG either from Delhi or Hong Kong or from Islamabad or through the local buying houses representing them.

According to a major supplier, major brands like Puma, G-Star Raw and Espirit are likely to have their branches in Dhaka soon, although they still source ready-to-wear products from other countries. 

An official of the Swedish company IKEA points his finger at Bangladesh's low-cost but quality apparels, which pushed up buyers' interests.

Moreover, recently Bangladesh improved a lot in compliance issues and made the garment factories free of child labour, he added.

"Recently many owners have established effluent treatment plants (ETP) in their factories, as it is mandatory for protection of environmental and ecological balance," the IKEA official also pointed out.

Cheap labour cost is another factor that helped grow buyers' keenness, said an official at the Dhaka office of another retail brand.

On the objectives of opening its branch office, he said, "Certainly we can now follow-up the supply chain management, compliance issues, product quality and design and efficiency of the suppliers very closely. 

The country is in an advantageous position with cheap and quality apparels because its competitors like China, Pakistan and India are losing out their market share for their higher cost of production, industry insiders say.

Higher cost of production and shifting to high-end products have driven China out of the apparel market, while Pakistan lost its reputation because it has long been a trouble-torn country, apparel makers added.

Meanwhile, Export Promotion Bureau data shows around $3.55 billion knitwear exports in seven months to January of the current fiscal year, a 6.85 percent decline compared to the corresponding period a year earlier. EPB also points out that this figure is also 13.62 percent below the target for this period.

Woven exports also slowed 6.99 percent to $3.15 billion during July-January.

Home textiles and textile fabrics also maintained a negative growth, as their exports totalled $165.65 million and $42.30 million respectively.

When his attention was drawn to such export decline, Anwar-ul-Alam Chowdhury Parvez, former president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said the financial meltdown worldwide has led to this situation, as major export destinations like EU and USA have been badly affected by the recession.

"Apparel exports will rebound soon as there are signs of recession-recovery, Parvez hoped. However, he insisted on developing Bangladesh's basic infrastructures to take the growth in apparel exports to an optimum level. 

In this context, he suggested the government ensure regular adequate supply of gas and power to RMG units so that manufacturers can maintain in-time production and lead-time.


----------



## Al-zakir

*China, Bangladesh plan closer co-op with deals on gas, agriculture *
BEIJING, March 19 (Xinhua) -- China and Bangladesh signed a series of agreements on oil, gas, mineral and agricultural cooperation during a four-day official visit to China by Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

The two countries issued a joint statement in Beijing on Friday, in which both sides agreed to build a "closer comprehensive partnership of cooperation" to better contribute to regional and world peace and counter global challenges.

This year marks the 35th anniversary of China-Bangladesh diplomatic ties. The two countries would hold commemorative activities in Beijing and Dhaka to further enhance bilateral friendship, the statement said.

While maintaining high-level contacts and political ties, the two countries planned to take active measures to expand bilateral trade, ease the trade imbalance and enhance cooperation in trade, investment, agriculture, transportation and infrastructure.

China is to provide preferential tariff treatment to more Bangladeshi products, while Bangladesh would encourage more enterprises to participate in the Shanghai World Expo and other commodity fairs in China to boost exports, the statement said.

The two countries also signed agreements on a concessional loan offered by China to Bangladesh and the construction of the seventh Bangladesh-China Friendship Bridge at Kajirtek.

China, Bangladesh plan closer co-op with deals on gas, agriculture


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh to produce laptops by June*

Bangladesh will produce laptops for *Taka 12,000* only which are expected to come to the market by June.

Telephone Shilpa Sangstha (TSS) will sign an agreement with Malaysian company Think F Transistor (TFT) to produce laptop in the country.

*Laptops of three brands with a measure of 8.9, 10.2 and 12.2 inches will be produced, which are expected to come to the market by June.*

TSS Managing Director Ismail Hossain on Saturday told the state-run news agency that all paper works in this connection have been finalised.

*TSS is taking preparation to produce 10,000 laptops per month. Most of the accessories will be procured from local market.*

Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (Buet) experts gave technical opinions saying that the tender floated by TFT is acceptable.

At the initial stage, TSS will take technical support from TFT and later, it will produce laptop by its own.

Four international companies participated in the tender for producing laptops. 

Bangladesh to produce laptops by June


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^^
Alhamdulillah!! Things are moving on right direction. It's a very affordable price and I am expecting a lot self emplyment around rural bd. I will try to donate some Insh'allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^^
> Alhamdulillah!! Things are moving on right direction. It's a very affordable price and I am expecting a lot self emplyment around rural bd. I will try to donate some Insh'allah.



masha'allah bhai


----------



## Skies

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^^
> Alhamdulillah!! Things are moving on right direction. It's a very affordable price and I am expecting a lot self emplyment around rural bd. I will try to donate some Insh'allah.



dear Al-Zakir Vhi,

As far I know you donated in PDF too. That's very good of you because we should spend for them who give us service or from whom we get service. And obviously for BD as like we spend for our friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^^
> Alhamdulillah!! Things are moving on right direction. It's a very affordable price and I am expecting a lot self emplyment around rural bd. I will try to donate some Insh'allah.



Getting tired of listening BD Hen-Karanga,ten-Karenga under AWAMY dalals while losing on every single economic uplifting activity. Latest addition to such losing string is the foreign labor market (Amardesh Online Edition). 
Having lost 1.3% in GDP growth and shown continious degredation in exporting goods
(The Daily Sangram || Oldest bangla daily newspaper), now those dalals want us to be in foolish paradise and froth "Karenga Mantra". So Zakir Bhai, please don't dream since all of it just nightmare under them.


----------



## fallstuff

Facelift for farming



Sohel Parvez


Machines are taking over farming in Bangladesh -- slowly but surely -- a major shift in centuries-old manual cultivation.

Ploughing with cows and buffaloes and irrigating fields manually will soon be a thing of the past.

*About 67 percent of the 76 lakh hectares of arable lands are irrigated by mechanised means. Power tillers and tractors till nearly 70 percent of 13.74 million hectares of total cropland, analysts said*.

With progress made in threshing, almost all maize is shelled by machine and in the case of rice, threshing by machine is about 50 percent, agronomists said.

The adoption of the mechanised methods facilitated timely cultivation, resulting in a rise in production.

It has also reduced the cost of tilling, absorbed a portion of farm labour and accelerated growth in workshop and production facilities for farm machinery and repair services.

&#8220;Farming is changing with time. A decade ago, almost all farms used animals to plough with. Now, you will hardly find tilling by cattle in our locality,&#8221; said Momtaz Hossain, a 55-year-old farmer at Mohadevpur, Naogaon.

*Hossain, who has 30 years of experience in farming, linked the drop in tilling by cattle mainly to labour shortages.
*
&#8220;Seven years ago, I had eight tilling cows. But I switched to power tillers because of a dearth of workers. It has become tough nowadays to hire people to look after cows."

&#8220;It is possible to till more than three acres of land from dawn to dusk with a power tiller. In case of cattle, only half an acre of land could be tilled until noon,&#8221; said Hossain, who owns 10 acres of arable land.

To reduce dependence on animals and labourers, Hossain also bought a thresher in 2000.

Although no official data on farm mechanisation is available, over 400,000 power tillers along with nearly 15,000-20,000 tractors are now in use in agriculture, according to researchers.

&#8220;It's a silent revolution that began after the 1988 flood,&#8221; said RI Sarker, a professor of the farm power and machinery department, Bangladesh Agricultural University (BAU).

Although the journey began as part of a so-called 'Green Revolution', advancements were slow until 1988 because of the standardisation requirements of the government.

*Loss of tilling animals in the 1988 flood led the government to relax rules that later encouraged increased imports of farm implements, mainly from China and India. This leads to growth in sales and expansion of farm machinery*.

Experts said shortages of tilling cattle as well as farm labourer in peak season were the main factors behind the rise in such mechanisation. Promotional campaigns by public agriculture research institutes and private sector marketers also supported the growth.

&#8220;Now about 70 percent of the total crop area is tilled by power tillers and tractors,&#8221; said Md Syedul Islam, head of farm machinery and post-harvest technology division, Bangladesh Rice Research Institute.

&#8220;One of the main benefits of mechanised tilling is timely cultivation, which farmers cannot ensure by depending on tilling by cattle,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It is estimated that farmers incur a loss of about 50 kilograms of paddy a hectare every day, if transplantation goes behind the schedule."

Monjurul Alam, a BAU professor, said a labour shortage in peak season caused delayed plantation and harvesting, leading to lower output.

Despite advancements, progress in mechanised transplantation and harvesting still goes slow.

However, remarkable growth has been seen in threshing of major crops, such as rice, maize and wheat.

&#8220;Farmers are now using nearly three lakh closed drum and open drum threshers. Some 25,000-30,000 threshers are being made locally every year to meet the increasing demand,&#8221; said Alam who conducted a study on value chain in the agri-machinery

sub-sector of Bangladesh in favour of SouthAsia Enterprise Development Facility (SEDF) in 2005.

&#8220;Farm machinery is revolving around a section of entrepreneurs who invest in farm machinery to earn money,&#8221; he said.

Wais Kabir, executive chairman of Bangladesh Agricultural Research Council (Barc), said mechanised cultivation has increased without institutional support.

&#8220;Mechanisation is on the rise because of individual efforts,&#8221; he said. However progress in mechanised plantation, reaping and fertiliser application remains slow, he added.

&#8220;Also, availability of quality machinery remains a problem. The government should introduce standardisation requirements so that farmers receive quality farm machinery,&#8221; he said.

The Barc executive chairman also suggested mainstreaming the issue of mechanised cultivation in the agenda of Department of Agricultural Extension to create awareness among farmers on the benefits.

sohel@thedailystar.net


Facelift for farming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Indian friends should read the above article who are hell bent to prove that our labours are fluxing on inidan border for Maid job.
Acute shortage of labours are everywhere except north bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Grameen, Adidas to make low-cost shoes

Grameen, Adidas to make low-cost shoes 
Sajjadur Rahman

Grameen Group and German sports apparel maker Adidas are planning for a joint venture to make low-cost shoes in Bangladesh for the poor.

If the deal gets through, it will be a major footprint in Nobel laureate Muhammad Yunus' social business. 

As the first step, the two sides have signed a memorandum of understanding and are working together on how to bring the products into market tentatively by year-end, said officials of Yunus Centre, the hub of the Nobel laureate's social business activities.

Grameen and Adidas are working on the price issue, they said. 

Dairy giant Groupe Danone and water company Veolia -- both from France -- have already launched separate joint social business ventures with Grameen to serve the poor with nutrition and safe-drinking water.

Germany's BASF SE and Intel of USA have also entered joint venture social businesses with Grameen to produce chemically-treated mosquito-nets and provide information and communication technology for the poor.

Grameen has also tied up with Germany's top chain store Otto to set up a garment factory. Grameen-Adidas will be the latest in Yunus's social business efforts.

At a meeting at Yunus Centre last week, Yunus said: The shoes will be cheap and affordable by the poor. It will protect people from diseases."

Nadina Terrera, assistant programme officer of Yunus Centre, told The Daily Star yesterday: "We are working on the price issue. It will be quite affordable for the poor."

Prof Yunus in his speech on Prof Hiren Mukerjee Memorial Lecture on December 2009 in Indian parliament said: "The goal of the Grameen-Adidas company is to make sure that no one, child or adult, goes without shoes."

This is a health intervention to make sure that people in the rural areas, particularly children, do not have to suffer from parasitic diseases that can be transmitted through walking barefoot."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*Local company to invest $4.9m at KEPZ*
Business Report



Texture Art Limited, a Bangladeshi company, will set up a Garments Manufacturing Industry at the Karnaphuli Export Processing Zone (KEPZ). 

This 100 per cent local-owned company will invest US Dollar 4.9 million to set up their plant and will produce garments items. The company will also create *employment opportunity for 1540 Bangladeshi nationals*. An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority and M/s. Texture Art Limited at BEPZA Complex, Dhaka recently. Md. Moyjuddin Ahmed, Member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and Syed Qumrul Hossain, Chairman of M/s. Texture Art Limited signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations. 

Brig General Jamil Ahmed Khan, ndc, psc, Executive Chairman, AKM Mahabubur Rahman, Member (Finance), Md. Shawkat Nabi, Secretary, AZM Azizur Rahman, General Manager (Investment Promotion) and other officials of BEPZA were present at the signing ceremony.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## Al-zakir

*Gildan buys T-shirt plant in Bangladesh* 

By Robert Gibbens, The GazetteMarch 31, 2010 11:06 AM

MONTREAL - Montreal-based T-shirt giant Gildan Activewear Inc. has chosen Bangladesh as a base for manufacturing in Asia. 

The company Wednesday said it has bought a T-shirt plant near Dhaka for $15 million U.S.

CEO Glenn Chamandy told the annual shareholders' meeting in early February that Gildan planned to build a low-cost high-quality manufacturing base in Asia, but excluded China as a potential location.

Gildan has now bought Shahriyar Fabric Industries Ltd., which operates the Dhaka knitting, dying, finishing, cutting and sewing plant.

Gildan will expand its annual capacity of 2.2 million dozen T-shirts to 3.5 million dozen to serve growing markets in Asia and Europe.

The company says it will continue to grow its manufacturing operations in Central America and the Caribbean, which mainly serve the North American market.


Read more: Gildan buys T-shirt plant in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

*ASDA installs webcams in Bangladesh factories*
(AFP)  3 hours ago

DHAKA  Supermarket giant Asda has installed webcams in two factories in Bangladesh, allowing viewers to see working conditions there in a bid to show it does not use "sweatshop" labour.

The webcams are "part of our effort to increase the transparency of the Asda business and show customers where their products come from," the company's website says.

Asda, along with other Western clothing makers, has been targeted in the past by campaigners for employing people in Bangladesh on low wages and in poor conditions, but it says it is committed to quality and fairness.

The initiative, showing a clothing testing lab and the finishing section of a factory making trousers and shorts, was criticised Friday by one Bangladesh garment industry group for "spying" on workers.

"It is sort of spying on us. We are working to further improve the working conditions at our factories... but buyers do virtually nothing," Shafiul Islam Mohiuddin, vice president of the association, told AFP.

The webcam idea is a publicity stunt "to build goodwill" with Asda's customers, not a practical step toward improving conditions for workers, said Mosherefa Mishu, head of the Garment Workers Unity Forum.

"I don't think that buyers are worried about the working condition of our factories," she said.

Bangladesh's 4,500 garment factories manufacture low-cost clothing for most of the world's retail giants including Asda's American parent Wal-Mart, Swedish high-street chain H&M, French supermarket Carrefour and Levi Strauss.

The South Asian country of 144 million is one of the cheapest manufacturing destinations on Earth, largely because minimum factory worker wages are set at just 25 dollars a month.

Conditions on the factory floor are cramped and frequent accidents -- such as a February fire that killed 21 people at a factory producing knitwear for H&M -- have long been a thorn in the side of image-savvy Western companies.

Asda has also installed webcams in its head office in Leeds in one of its carrot processing plants and at an automated cow-milking machine in Lockerbie.

The webcam footage in the Bangladesh factories was temporarily unavailable on Friday.

It can be seen at

AFP: ASDA installs webcams in Bangladesh factories


----------



## Al-zakir

*Foreign investment in Bangladesh down nearly 66 pct*Monday, April 05, 2010 6:31 AM

DHAKA, Apr. 5, 2010 (Xinhua News Agency) -- Net foreign investment in Bangladesh plunged nearly 66 percent to 228 million U.S. dollars in the first seven months of the current fiscal year 2009-10 to end June 2010, the central bank data showed Monday.

"Net foreign direct investment (FDI) inflows came down to 228 million U.S. dollars in July-January period of the current fiscal year from 662 million U.S. dollars in the same period a year earlier owing to global recession," a senior Bangladesh Bank (BB) official said.

Apart from the global recession shocks, the BB official, who preferred to be unnamed, said acute shortage of gas and electricity in the country also contributed to abate FDI inflows to a large extent during the first seven months of the current fiscal year 2009-10 (July 2009-June 2010).

Bangladesh experiences up to 300 million cubic feet (8.49 million cubic meters) of gas and at least up to 1,500 megawatts of electricity shortages each day.

Due to the same reasons, the BB official said the FDI inflows also fell sharply in the first half of the current fiscal year.

Inflows of FDI to Bangladesh shrunk by 67.33 percent to 197 million U.S. dollars in July-December period of the current fiscal year 2009-10, the BB data showed.

Despite the power and energy crisis in the country, the BB official, however, expressed the hope that the flow of FDI might rise in the coming months due to recovery of major global economies. 

Foreign investment in Bangladesh down nearly 66 pct


----------



## TopCat

Bangabandhu Int'l Airport 
*First phase work to complete in 5yrs*

The government has drawn up a plan to construct the first phase of the proposed Tk 50,000 crore Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib International Airport in next five years under build-own-operate-transfer (BOOT) basis.

As part of the plan Civil Aviation Authority, Bangladesh (CAAB) conducted a feasibility study over the last three months where they identified three possible sites for the airport.

Of the three, two are in Mymensingh and one is in Tangail. 

An inter-ministerial meeting the day before yesterday at the civil aviation and tourism ministry preferred the site at Trishal in Mymensingh. 

Civil Aviation and Tourism Secretary Shafique Alam Mehdi said the site at Trishal, 97 kilometres off the capital, would be given the top priority as it has about 1200 acres of government land in place.

CAAB handed over its feasibility study report to the ministry. The ministry will soon send a summary of it to the prime minister for her consent. 

&#8220;Soon after the prime minister's consent we will appoint consultants and conduct the technical feasibility study within this year,&#8221; Shafique added.

According to the primary plan the airport will be established on about 6000 acres of land with three 9000 feet runways and all other modern facilities like Dubai or Singapore Airports.
An elevated expressway has also been planned under the project to link the airport with Dhaka.
Renowned airport builders will provide the fund for the project.

In the first phase a dual terminal and a runway will be constructed. It will also include a parking bay to accommodate 75 aircraft, support facilities and structures including a large maintenance hangar, a fire station and workshop.

Two more passenger terminals and runways are expected to be completed by 2020, Shafique said.

Ministry sources said reputable airport building agencies like Italian-Thai Development Corporation, Murray and Roberts of South Africa, Penta Ocean Construction and Obayashi Corporation have informally communicated with the ministry.

The civil aviation secretary said the airport would be the connecting link between the emerging and developed economies in the East and West. 

&#8220;Bangladesh needs a gateway to East Asian and Middle Eastern and Western countries as air cargo transportation is growing day by day,&#8221; he said. 

Shahjalal International Airport doesn't have adequate space and facilities to fulfil the demand,&#8221; Shafique said.

The airport has been planned in a way so that it can meet the demand of next hundred years, the official added.

A high official of the ministry said Shahajalal Airport was built when country's external trade was not more than $1 billion, which has now crossed $35 billion a year.

According to the CAAB statistics 1.5 lakh metric tonnes of freight have been transported through Shahjalal Airport in 2009 with a 20 percent growth annually


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh gets second positive credit rating*
BSS, Dhaka

Like Standard and Poor&#8217;s, another global rating agency, Moody's Investors Service, has assigned sovereign rating of Ba3 to Bangladesh with a stable outlook for the financial sector.
*
"This is indeed a very positive news for the country as it would help increase both trade and investment,"* Bangladesh Bank Governor Dr Atiur Rahman said on Monday.

The governor shared the information with the media after inaugurating a workshop on banking and monetary issues for the members of Economic Reporters' Forum at the central bank headquarters.

*He said Bangladesh's position is on the same row of the Philippines, but higher than Vietnam and Pakistan. India is one step ahead of Bangladesh with a rating of Ba2.*

Dr Atiur pointed out four major factors that contributed to the positive rating. *These include recent dynamic RMG exports, large remittance inflows, minimal foreign commercial borrowing and advantageous external debt servicing profile.
*
"The Ba3 foreign and local-currency sovereign bond ratings broadly incorporate Moody's assessment of Bangladesh's reasonable degree of financial and balance-of-payments robustness which, coupled with prospects for continued macroeconomic stability, reduces the likelihood of severe stress on the country's creditworthiness," a Moody's report, posted on its web site said.

The report, quoting Moody's Vice-President and lead sovereign analyst for Bangladesh Aninda Mitra, said the combination of a conservative institutional framework for managing the economy, supported by capital controls, ensured better external balance and price stability than at many other emerging markets at a similar stage of development.

"The policy stability and underlying demographic shifts coupled with steady increases in trade openness have aided a remarkably steady rate of economic growth averaging 6 per cent over the past decade," said the Singapore-based analyst, adding,"The economy has also ably withstood several recent external shocks, periods of domestic political stress and supply-side bottlenecks."

Mitra attributes this resilience to the robust growth of family-based remittance inflows and the growing role of micro-finance institutions. These have offset the vagaries of subsistence level per-capita income by supporting domestic consumption and helping to develop a critical social safety net.

Bangladesh gets second positive credit rating


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *Bangladesh gets second positive credit rating*
> BSS, Dhaka



Only people has no clue about financial systems and corruption are dancing with such news. These rating systems are corrupt to the core and main reason behind banking collapse in US and EU. There is strong sentiment world wide (including in india) to get rid of these corrupt credit rating systems. Govt should say Bangladesh financial systems are sound without such corrupt rating and not let these people dictate terms. Besides, these ratings are mostly used when bond like istruments are used for borrowing. In Bangladesh history virtually that was not the case and in foseeable future Bangladesh will not be borrowing using such instrument.

But because of people like Leon, its new of an acheivement, what a joke!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

* BKMEA demands yarn price control *Sat, Apr 24th, 2010 5:03 pm 



Dhaka, April 24 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Bangladesh's top body of knitwear manufacturers and exporters has called for a control yarn price and formation of a monitoring cell by April 27. 

They also demanded that the government fix yarn price. 

"Price of yarn was never so high. It is increasing by the hour," said BKMEA president Fazlul Hoque. 

He alleged that a certain quarter of yarn manufacturers were exploiting the opportunity of the Indian government's decision to suspend cotton export and a price rise in the international market. 

BKMEA president pointed out that in February yarn cost $2.85 per kilogramme and on April 21 it stood at $4.20 per kg, increasing by just over 47 percent. 

He also said that over the last 10 days it had increased by 60 cents per kilo. 

However, Hoque said that cotton prices had not increased in a similarly corresponding proportion. 

In February, cotton price was $80.05 per pound and on April 20 it had risen to $86.01, he said. Cotton prices had risen by only 7.4 percent. 

He told that journalists that in neighbouring countries yarn was selling at $3.60 per kg. 

Hoque demanded that barriers on importing yarn through the land port be removed. 

He said that the apparel industry was under a severe threat due to the global recession and Bangladesh's domestic energy crisis. 

Costlier yarn threatens an industry that employs up to 30 lakh people, he said. 

bdnews24.com/rb/aam/ta/1700h


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Only people has no clue about financial systems and corruption are dancing with such news. These rating systems are corrupt to the core and main reason behind banking collapse in US and EU. There is strong sentiment world wide (including in india) to get rid of these corrupt credit rating systems. Govt should say Bangladesh financial systems are sound without such corrupt rating and not let these people dictate terms. Besides, these ratings are mostly used when bond like istruments are used for borrowing. In Bangladesh history virtually that was not the case and in foseeable future Bangladesh will not be borrowing using such instrument.
> 
> But because of people like Leon, its new of an acheivement, what a joke!!!


Are you a joker? What you yourself know anything about economy that makes you dance like a wolf?


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Indian friends should read the above article who are hell bent to prove that our labours are fluxing on inidan border for Maid job.
> Acute shortage of labours are everywhere except north bengal.


Do not worry about these big-mouth Indians. Bragging is typically an Indian character. Maids in India must be happy to eat gold instead of stone-mixed rice, drinking honey instead of drain water and using open sky toilets.


----------



## Al-zakir

*GMG set for Boeing boost *

Fri, Apr 30th, 2010 8:05 pm 


Dhaka, Apr 30 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Bangladesh's largest private passenger carrier GMG airlines is adding a wide-bodied aircraft to its six-strong fleet. 

The Boeing 767-300ER aircraft will arrive at the Shahjalal International Airport on Saturday, the company said in a media statement on Friday. 

This is the first time a B767-300ER has been brought to Bangladesh. The 262-seat new, wide-bodied Boeing will have business and economy class to cater for the client&#232;le. 

Shayan F Rahman, director, Beximco Group, which owns the majority stake in GMG, said, "This is the beginning of a new era for GMG. With the addition of a new aircraft, GMG will continue to expand its wings across the globe." 

Beximco has been injecting crores into the airline since it bought a 50 percent stake last June to rev up the wobbling carrier. 

The new aircraft will most likely be deployed on Dubai, Doha, Riyadh, and Jeddah routes. GMG now covers five local and eight international destinations. 

The airlines flies three MD-80 planes to eight international destinations and three Dash-8 aircraft to five domestic routes. 

It is also in the process of acquiring another wide-bodied B767 aircraft and two narrow-bodied new generation aircraft. 

The management is also redesigning the company's website to make it become the first Bangladeshi airline to let customers book flights online from anywhere in the world with credit or debit cards. 

GMG set for Boeing boost | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## fallstuff

Country's 1st solar panel assembling plant opens


The first-ever solar panel assembling plant in the country was launched in Savar yesterday to make solar panels available on the local market at a competitive price.

Solar panels, assembled at the plant, are expected to hit the market in a month.

The plant set up by local company Electro Solar Power Ltd (ESPL) is capable of assembling solar panels with a production capacity of 10-megawatt electricity a year, said company officials.

Prime Minister's Adviser on energy affairs Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury inaugurated the plant at Ashulia in Savar. Syed Manzur Elahi, former adviser to a caretaker government, was also present there.

It's a positive initiative. Such ventures will facilitate the country's economic development, said Tawfiq.

He said the ESPL's initiative would support the government's goal of meeting a part of the electricity demand through green energy.

The government aims to meet 5 percent of the country's energy demand through green energy by 2015 and 10 percent by 2020.

The government decided to install solar systems in government buildings, he said.

We hope that there will be no problem in marketing locally-assembled solar panels, Tawfiq said.

ESPL, a sister concern of Electro Group, was established in 2009. The company will import solar cells and other accessories, and assemble them, said its officials.

The plant has the capacity to assemble solar charger, battery and other accessories for solar home systems.

Ansar Uddin, managing director of ESPL, said they hope that their initiative would help ease the ongoing power crisis a bit.


Country's 1st solar panel assembling plant opens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Good news. I always against environmental pollution. This kind of new power source can reduce atmosphere temp, co2, co etc. We need more power from wind and sun ray instead of gas, oil to reduce pollution.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Country&#8217;s first software launched for digitized Khasland management in Naogaon

April 27, 2010 &#183;


Country&#8217;s first software launched for digitized Khasland management in Naogaon

NAOGAON, April 26 (BSS) &#8211; The country&#8217;s first digitized software has been launched for modernized system of allocation and management of agriculture khaslands in Naogaon keeping in view to build Bangladesh a medium income country by 2021.

Naogaon district administration launched the software yesterday at a function arranged in the conference room of the Deputy Commissioner (DC) in presence of the district and upazila level officials, UNOs, upazila chairmen, professionals and journalists.

Naogaon DC Ahsan Habib Talukder formally launched the Database Software evolved by Pankouri Software and Services under the Khasland and Settlement Management Information System Project of Naogaon district administration.

Programmer of the software Abdullah Al Rafi Chowdhury elaborately narrated a series of advantages of the Software that will enable preserving all information in the Database of the Software about the Khasland of all 11 upazilas of the district.

The Software will ensure digitized systems for preserving the lists of the landless people, identifying the khaslands without any complexity for allocating those among the deserving landless people preventing double allocations for the beneficiaries.

It will also ease and expedite the whole process of khasland allocations, reduce time for the process, help implementing government decisions in allocating khaslands in a easier way and ensure complete transparency and accountability of the process.

Besides, the Software will help proper utilization of the khaslands to assist the landless people getting their due khaslands to change their socio-economic conditions and achieve economic self-reliance and eradicating poverty in the district.

&#8220;It is a step forward for the district in the process of building a digital Bangladesh and a medium-income nation by the year 2021 as envisioned by the present government led by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina,&#8221; the DC said in his speech.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

BTCL takes initiative to cut land phone charges with India
April 27, 2010 


BTCL takes initiative to cut land phone charges with India
Bss, DHAKA

The government has again taken up initiatives to reduce call charges of land phone with India.

The present per minute call charge between India and Bangladesh is Taka 12.

&#8220;The government has decided to install 25 kilometer optic fiber line spending Taka 1.5 crore from Darshana to Krishna Nagor in India in this regard,&#8221; SM Khabiruzzaman, Managing Director (MD) of Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Limited (BTCL) told the news agency yesterday.

He said that the BTCL has already signed an agreement with Bharat Sanchar Nirgom Limited (VSNL) of India to reduce the existing call charge.

The optic fiber line would be installed under this agreement, he said adding that the Indian VSNL company will also install optic fiber line up to Krishna Nagor.

The BTCL MD said that after completion of the installation of optic fiber lines between India and Bangladesh, the call charge in both the countries will reduce and it will also work as an alternative submarine cable to establish communications with all over the world.

Engineer Khabiruzzaman told the news agency that the BTCL has been communicating with India by microwave and it costs Taka 12 for a minute which was Taka 18 till June last year.

Meanwhile, BTCL Director Rafiqul Matin the news agency that they have already completed the tender formalities and will issue the work order to the lowest bidder immediately. The company is expected to complete its installation work within a month, he added.

He said that BTCL subscribers have been getting talking facilities with land phones of 55 countries and mobile phones of 23 countries at the rate of Taka 6 and 16 respectively and they could talk to any number from this month by dialing 0121.

The BTCL subscribers could talk to those countries by spending only Taka 6 per minute both in land and mobile phones are-United States of America (USA), Canada, China, United Kingdom (UK), Saipan, Bahama, Bermuda, Brunei, Costa Rica, Cyprus, Hong Kong, Malaysia, Singapore, South Korea, Uzbekistan, Vatican, Gabon, Guam, Macaw, Malay, San Marino and US Virgin Island.

The BTCL subscribers could talk spending Taka six by land phone and Taka 16 by mobile phone to those 32 countries are- Argentina, Armenia, Austria, Australia, Check Republic, Belgium, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Italy, Japan, Ireland, Mongolia, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Panama, Poland, Portugal, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Taiwan, Togo, Turkey, United Kingdom, Venezuela and Gambia.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

CDDL takes moves for building multipurpose vessels
April 28, 2010 &#183; Leave a Comment


CDDL takes moves for building multipurpose vessels
BSS, Dhaka

Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd (CDDL), the lone state-run dockyard that repairs national and foreign flag vessels, for the first time plans to build multipurpose container vessels for national use.

An ECNEC meeting held here recently approved building four vessels each of 108 TEU (Twenty-Foot Equivalent Unit) container carrying capacity for Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Corporation (BIWTC) and out of the four, two vessels would be built by the CDDL.

To carry forward the ECNEC decision, the BIWTC has sent a letter of intent to the CDDL to build two vessels. The CDDL accepted the proposal signaling its desire and capability for the same.

CDDL Managing Director Engr. Enamul Baqui told BSS that the CDDL has initiated the work on building inland and seagoing vessels by making big sections and blocks in it&#8217;s covered workshops and open fabrication yards.

Shipbuilding programme for two BIWTC vessels will be conducted by the existing technical facilities and manpower at the CDDL workshops, dock and out-fitting ting jetties.

Engr. Baqui, also a naval architect & chartered engineer, noted with appreciation of the ECNEC decision terming it as an epoch-making one in the country&#8217;s history of shipbuilding.

The decision would pave the way for materializing the long- cherished desire of the country for shipbuilding at the government initiatives and enterprises, said CDDL MD.

Echoing the view of Engr. Baqui, BIWTC chairman Golam Mustafa Kamal told the news agency that they will put forward a document in this regard to the CDDL authority with a request to provide the BIWTC with competitive rates.

&#8220;We will pursue to have the two vessels from the CDDL as quickly as possible. Process would be on to carry out the government&#8217;s decision by any means,&#8221; Kamal observed.

Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation (BSEC), an autonomous body run under the Ministry of Industries, was established on July 1, 1976, has now nine industrial units in operation.

The CDDL is one of the best amongst them and now planning to go for major BMRE and setting up of separate facilities for shipbuilding in addition to its on-going ship repair activities.


----------



## akash57

Thank you brother sami for the three great, consecutive posts, very informative and great to know our country is making progress al7amdulillah.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> But because of people like Leon, its new of an acheivement, what a joke!!!



Where did I point it out as an achievement and dancing?


You seem to be hallucinating and making up stories.But then again,its nothing new with you.
The news was related to Bangladesh's economy and this is *Bangladesh economy thread*,not *Bangladesh achievement thread.*Got that *Mr. Know-it- all*?

Does making few letters highlighted sound achievement to you?In that case you have danced with Awami League's activities in joy many times.So who's the joker?

P.S.:
Don't ******* brag about your ****** knowledge.I don't give a shyte.Insulting others' knowledge shows your cheap mentality.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

akash57 said:


> Thank you brother sami for the three great, consecutive posts, very informative and great to know our country is making progress al7amdulillah.


Thanks a lot brother for the appreciation . I will try to post more in the future.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Initial signed with local co to set up 105 mw rental plant

April 28, 2010 


Initial signed with local co to set up 105 mw rental plant
Staff Reporter

Bangladesh Power Development Board (BPDB) yesterday signed an initial with a local company Desh Energy Limited (DEL) to set up a 105MW quick rental power plant in the countrys northern region.

Under the initial, DEL will provide per unit of electricity at a cost of Tk 13.33.

Prime Ministers Adviser Dr Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury Bir Bikram and State Minister for Power and Energy Muhammad Enamul Huq, Power Secretary Md Abul Kalam Azad and BPDB Chairman ASM Alamgir Kabir were present in the signing ceremony.

BPBD will hold a separate meeting with DEL to finalise site to install the power plant.

We have completed initial with the Power Division to install the power plant and site selection would be completed Thursday, a senior official of DEL said. The BPDB signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the UK based company Aggreko to set up two 100MW each quick rental power plants at Khulna and Ghorasal.

Earlier, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina allowed generating 1,220MW electricity through high cost rental projects by modification of procurement policy. This will be the first track projects for mitigating irrigation and summer load of 2011.

Sheikh Hasina directed the Power Division officials to search reputed rental providers as the projects would not be delayed from schedule, sources said.

The Power Division has already decided to invite spontaneous bid from reputed rental providers as the plants could be utilised for irrigation and summer load of 2011.

About 620MW rental plant to be commissioned within four months to six months with a contract term of one to two years, the Power Division earlier decided.

Selected sites of these high speed diesel and furnace oil fired power plants are: Siddhirganj 100MW, Haripur 100MW, Shikalbaha 100MW, Madanganj 100MW, Syedpur 100MW and Patenga 20MW.

However, the government is yet to select sites for installation of the rest of 600MW rental which would be commissioned within nine months.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Govt to amend foreign exchange regulation act to attract FDI

April 28, 2010



Govt to amend foreign exchange regulation act to attract FDI


The government has decided to amend the foreign exchange regulation act 1947 for attracting more foreign investments into the country, official sources said.

It will also amend the Bankers&#8217; Book Evidence Act 1891 for making it time-befitting.

To this end, the finance ministry on Tuesday formed a five-member committee headed by the executive director of foreign exchange policy department of Bangladesh Bank.

Other members of the committee are deputy secretary of the law and parliamentary affair ministry (Bank and financial institutions division), general managers of the FEPD and banking regulation and policy department of Bangladesh Bank.

The committee would submit its report to the authorities concerned within two months while the Bangladesh Bank would provide the committee secretarial assistance.

&#8216;The government wants to attract more foreign investments by making the act time-befitting for the foreign investors,&#8217; said a senior official of the finance ministry.

The official pointed out that capital account is still not transferable under the existing foreign exchange regulation act.

The committee would give suggestions after examining the provisions of foreign exchange regulation act 1947 in comparison with that of neighboring countries.

But some Bangladesh Bank sources claimed that Bangladesh&#8217;s foreign exchange regulation act is more liberal compared to that of India and Pakistan.

They pointed out that people are transferring up to $ 5,000 from the country for medical and education purposes.

&#8216;The country&#8217;s capital account is not still transferable but the current account is liberal,&#8217; one of the officials said.

Executive director of D-Net Ananya Raihan told New Age that the country&#8217;s foreign exchange act is of old days compared to that of India.

&#8216;The local investor does not invest in foreign countries as there is a bar under the country&#8217;s foreign exchange act,&#8217; he said.

Raihan said that local people are not yet transferring their money through online channels, abiding by the foreign exchange rules.

&#8216;Indian people are already transferring their money through online channels under its foreign exchange act,&#8217; he added.

Former chairman of Regulatory Reforms Commission Akbar Ali Khan said that the government should conduct a thorough research into the probable changes to the foreign exchange regulatory acts.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Seoul to hire 4,500 skilled workers a year
Unb, Dhaka

South Korean Ambassador in Dhaka Taiyoung Cho yesterday said his country would recruit 4,500 skilled Bangladeshi workers each year under a quota system.

He said different sectors of South Korea now need a large number of skilled and unskilled workers.

Cho showed eagerness to recruit the Bangladeshi workers when he called on Labour and Employment Minister Khandakar Mosharraf Hossain at the latter&#8217;s Secretariat office.

During the meeting, they discussed different bilateral issues, especially manpower export to South Korea.

The South Korean ambassador assured the minister of appointing more Bangladeshi workers in his country in future.

Praising the Bangladeshi workers employed in South Korea, he said they are industrious, sincere and law-abiding.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Square Pharma sets up insulin manfcg unit

April 28, 2010 &#183;



Square Pharma sets up insulin manfcg unit
FE Report

Square Pharmaceuticals, the country&#8217;s largest medicine maker, has set up an insulin manufacturing unit in hopes to keep the highly expensive drug within patients&#8217; purchasing capacity.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith inaugurated the state-of-the-art Insulin Manufacturing Unit at a ceremony at the Square&#8217;s production headquarters in Gazipur Wednesday.

Health Minister Prof AMF Ruhul Haque, health directorate secretary Sheikh Altab Ali, Square Group chairman Samson H Chowdhury and its managing director Tapan Chowdhury and diplomats of different countries were present on the occasion.

Spread over 36,000 square feet on the premises of Square Pharmaceuticals factory in Gazipur, the manufacturing facility cost Tk 900 million to be built.

The unit will manufacture insulin products using highly purified recombinant human insulin crystals in its formulation with different dosage types for covering a full spectrum of short, intermediate and long acting insulins.

The core objective of the unit &#8211; which has been built complying to US Food and Drug Administration (USFDA) and European Medicine Agency Current Good Manufacturing Practice (EMEA cGMP) &#8211; is to make available a whole range of world-class insulin products at an affordable price for the people of Bangladesh, Tapan Chowdhury said later at a press briefing.

He said imports account for around 80 per cent of the country&#8217;s Tk 1.10 billion insulin products market. &#8220;Our unit will increase the share of local production by at least 10 per cent, thus reducing dependency on foreign imports to some extent.&#8221;

Also a former caretaker government adviser Tapan said the prices of the insulin drugs produced by his company would be available at 22 per cent lesser price than the imported products.

Square is also eyeing to export insulin products after meeting the local demand, said Mr Tapan adding that his company now exports medicines to 35 countries.

Health Minister Ruhul Haque said the number of diabetic patients in the country is increasing day by day. &#8220;But most of the insulin products are imported from abroad. So it is important to have domestic manufacturing facility to produce the life-saving drug at affordable prices.&#8221;


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Bangladesh turns to Africa to offset Indian cotton ban
May 2, 2010 &#183; 

Bangladesh turns to Africa to offset Indian cotton ban

Bangladesh turns to Africa to offset Indian cotton ban
Commerce minister says govt to facilitate import from African nations

Fazlur Rahman

Bangladesh plans to make Africa its main import source for cotton after India slapped a ban on export of the textile raw material, sending prices of yarn sky-rocketing in local market, commerce minister Faruk Khan said Sunday.

Khan unveiled the plan at a seminar in the city where leading cotton growers from Sub-Saharan Africa made the case for importing their &#8220;cheap&#8221; but &#8220;high quality&#8221; cotton to offset the fallout of Indian ban.

&#8220;We will utilise the scope to import low-cost but high quality cotton from the African countries,&#8221; the commerce minister said at the opening ceremony of &#8216;Bangladesh Cotton Marketing and Textile Training Event&#8217; at a city hotel.

Bangladesh Textile Mills Association (BTMA), International Trade Centre (ITC) and Bangladesh Cotton Association (BCA) organised the two-day international event. Representatives from several African nations are taking parting in the event.

His comments came as the prices of yarn, which is made of spinning cotton, doubled to 90 cents a pound in April, driven by increased global demand and a ban on cotton export by second largest producer India.

Bangladesh, which almost imports cent per cent of its cotton from overseas and some 15 per cent from India, has been hard hit by the price hike.

Local spinners were forced to raise their yarn prices to the global level, affecting the knitwear manufacturers &#8211; the main users of yarn &#8211; at a time when the global apparel market showed signs of turnaround after two years of recession.

The commerce minister admitted the country&#8217;s apparel factory owners are currently &#8220;under pressure&#8221; due to abnormal hike in yarn prices in the global market and hoped that import from Africa would ease the pressure.

&#8220;The demand for cotton in Bangladesh will also help the African exporters,&#8221; Mr Khan said adding that the international seminar would help match-make African exporters and Bangladeshi importers.

He said there are some problems in importing cotton from Africa. &#8220;Those problems will be solved through discussion. The government will extend all-possible assistance to this effect.&#8221;

The minister said Bangladeshi exporters could now consider investing in overseas textile sector. &#8220;In that case, African can be the best place for investment.&#8221;

BTMA president Abdul Hai Sarker said the Sub-Saharan countries can become the country&#8217;s main source for cotton. &#8220;The African producers can easily meet up Bangladesh&#8217;s demand for cotton.&#8221;

Bangladesh on an average consumes 4 million bales of cotton a year, whereas the Sub-Saharan nations are capable of producing around 200 to 300 million bales of the textile raw material per year.

Mr Sarker said the African exporters have to improve shipment schedule to capture Bangladesh&#8217;s cotton market. &#8220;A shipment from Uzbekistan now takes around 15 days to reach Bangladesh against four months from the African countries.&#8221;

&#8220;We have proposed them to establish a buffer stock in Bangladesh&#8217;s ports so that we can bring cotton within two to three days to our factories.&#8221;

&#8220;They are also actively considering our proposal to set up buffer stock in the places convenient for Bangladeshi importers,&#8221; the BTMA president said.

Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association president Fazlul Huq, BCA president Mohamamd Ayub and ITC programme manager Matthias Knappe also spoke on the occasion.


----------



## TopCat

Why asking African seller to improve their shipment schedule and not us work on that. We need those cotton.


----------



## leonblack08

*Upbeat on drug exports to US*
Pharmaceuticals association leader assesses potential of Bangladesh
Abdul MuktadirJasim Uddin Khan

*Bangladesh has immense prospect to emerge as an alternative source of medicines for the US after China and India, *thanks to more international accreditations and rising domestic sales.

Abdul Muktadir, the general secretary of Bangladesh Association of Pharmaceuticals Industries (BAPI), expects that *at least 25* of the 203 local makers, now in operation, will gain international accreditation.

*In the next five years, the local medicine sales may reach $1.7 billion*, he points out in an interview with The Daily Star.

The Chinese domestic market expansion pattern, Bangladesh's strategic location and its rising capacity to produce quality drug pin such hopes, he says.

Muktadir has made an assurance that the pharmaceutical sector trade body would extend every support to the aspirant companies for achieving international acclaim. Besides, BAPI will take measures so that the firms proposed to be established in the API (active pharmaceuticals ingredient) Park are also accredited. The number of such firms is 40. In this context, Muktadir pointed to the fact that some companies have already obtained international recognitions like UKMHRA, TGA Australia and GCC.

Dwelling on the better chances now open for Bangladesh as a medicine exporting country, the BAPI leader points his finger at China's rising domestic demand for medicine. Perhaps, at one stage the Chinese companies will remain confined to merely meeting their local demand, rather than exports, Muktadir says.

In addition, Bangladesh is located in the middle of India and China. Such advantageous position will bring new chances for Bangladeshi companies in case of any emergency demand in those countries, he further points out.

Another positive development in the world pharmaceutical market, he says, is US President Barack Obama's new healthcare policy. This policy ushers in a possible $150 billion USA market expansion.

If Bangladesh can make an entry with a little chunk to this market, it will be a big boon for Bangladesh pharmaceutical sector, Muktadir said.

If the present growth continues, he says, the local drugs sales will reach *$1.7 billion by 2014.*

Such sales will touch the $1 billion mark by 2011, $1.3 billion by 2012 and $1.5 billion by 2013, Muktadir says.

Last year, local sales stood at* $796 million, while the figure was $526 million in 2005.*

The country's economic development, rising remittance earning and robust agriculture production helped drive the local sales, the BAPI leader says.

He also expects around $1 billion investments in the industry within the next few years to maintain the present growth.

*Explaining Bangladesh's basic strength, Muktadir said skilled manpower flow is one of the main drivers. The country's 40 universities build up thousands of pharmacist, biochemist, doctor and engineer every year.*

The BAPI secretary says once the API is established, Bangladeshi companies will be able to charge overseas buyers more prices for its products, claiming these products as DMF.

DMF (drug master file) is a document containing complete information on an API or finished drug dosage form.

It contains factual and complete information on a drug product's chemistry, manufacture, stability, purity, impurity profile, packaging, and the cGMP (current good manufacturing practice) status. Bangladeshi companies produce about 20,000 brands, half of these brands are generic products and 40 are dosage forms.

After meeting 97 percent of local demand, 15 companies are currently producing API.

*Currently, about 67 countries are now Bangladesh's export destinations. The country fetched $47.88 million from exports in 2009.*

The local companies already got capacity to produce all forms of medicine, including tablet, capsule, liquid, dry suspension, injections, ointment/cream, nasal spray, granules in sachets, lyophilized vials, eye drops, large volume injections in PVC bags, parenterals and pre-filled syringes.


Upbeat on drug exports to US


----------



## fallstuff

Everyone keep reading, going to update the thread with more news, much to the displeasure of idune .


----------



## fallstuff

*Industrial park to be set up: Light engineering, electronics, electrical industries at one place*

Sunday, 23 May 2010 21:38
The New Nation - Internet Edition

Industrial park to be set up: Light engineering, electronics, electrical industries at one place
Jamal Uddin

A Cluster Industrial Park is likely to be set up in the country for the first time combined with four-type of industries- plastic, light engineering, electronics and electronical.

Small and Medium Enterprises (SME) Foundation on behalf of the government is supervising the project where International Finance Corporation (IFC), an associate organisation of World Bank, is providing financial and technical assistance.

Sources said two locations have been selected for the project in Keraniganj area and the activities of the project are expected to commence in the beginning of the next year.

Syed Rezwanul Kabir, Chairman of the SME Foundation told The New Nation that the industrial park would accelerate production as well as reduce cost due to availability of all necessary raw materials in the same area. "Now these industries are situated in different places, especially in Dolaikhal area, a place renowned for light engineering. This hampers getting raw materials and related equipment easily," he said, adding, "Our target is to combine the plastic, light engineering, electronics and electronical industries under one roof which is also a demand of the industrialists for a long time."

According to the plan all out preparations would be completed by December this year, the SME Foundation Chairman hinted, saying that ownership of the industrial park would be the owners of the industrial plots, not the government. But a government institution would supervise the activities of the industrial park, he added.

He said the importance of this sector is growing day by day nationally as it is contributing around Tk 10,000 crore in the national economy.

EPB sources said light engineering instruments worth US$190 million were exported in FY2008-09, US$219.68 million in 2007-08, US$237 million in 2006-07, US$111 million in 2005-06 and US$ 85 million in 2004-05.

About 40,000 light engineering industries are operating in the country generating employment opportunities to about six lakh people, according to the light engineering association.

The organisation said these cluster industries are the mother organisation of all industries as they produce capital machineries.

Link:
The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

*BGMEA tries to expand market to India*

BGMEA tries to expand market to India
Syful Islam

Country's garment manufacturers are vigorously trying to expand market to neighbouring India where presently only 8 million pieces are allowed to enter, sources said.

To this effect organising of single country fairs and several buyer-seller meets have been planned to attract Indian customers.

Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA), the apex apparel body, on May 20 signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Confederation of Indian Textile Industries (CITI) to work jointly for raising textile business between the two countries.

"The MoU was signed to enhance cooperation among two organisations to raise textile trade between the two countries," BGMEA director and Tusuka Fashions Ltd Chairman Arshad Jamal (Dipu) who signed the deal told The New Nation yesterday.

"We have urged Indian authority to lift the quota system of 8 million pieces and allow duty free access of our entire RMG goods to their country. Removal of non-tariff barriers can help further raise Bangladesh's RMG export to India," Dipu said.

BGMEA sources said an exclusive one day buyer seller meet will be held in Kolkata very soon where chief executives of Indian top retailers will be present. A 10-member delegation led by BGMEA president Abdus Salam Murshedy will join the event to pursue the Indian buyers to import more garment from Bangladesh.

A delegation of India Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (IBCCI) led by its president Abdul Matlub Ahmad yesterday met Abdus Salam Murshedy at his office to discuss the progress of the meet. IBCCI is coordinating the arrangement of the high profile buyer-seller meet.

Organising of single country fairs of Bangladeshi RMG goods in different Indian cities including Mumbai, Delhi, Bangalore and Hyderabad are under process, sources added. Under the South Asian Free Trade Agreement (SAFTA) agreement Bangladeshi garment manufacturers since 2007 can export 8 million pieces of goods to Indian market with zero tariff facility.

However, the Bangladeshi exporters could not export the said amount since its introduction as no big manufacturers joined the rally facing various tariff and non tariff barriers imposed by Indian authority. Indian authority recently raised countervailing duty to 23.5 per cent on RMG export to its country.

During the January-May period this year 4.95 million pieces of garment were exported to Indian market under the SAFTA deal.

Arshad Jamal (Dipu) said 8 million pieces is very much tiny volume for Bangladesh, one of the world's biggest apparel manufacturing country. As the size is very small none of the big manufacturers becomes interested to export apparel under the deal, he said.

Talking to The New Nation BGMEA president Abdus Salam Murshedy was hopeful to make a good scope to export apparels in India.

"We are launching drives to different destinations for market expansion. At present a BGMEA delegation is visiting Latin American countries like Brazil, Chile and Mexico to find markets there. We are very much hopeful to be successful to catch big Indian market," he said.

Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) statistics show that Bangladesh has exported knitwear worth US$14, 14,000 and woven garments worth US$95, 24,000 during the fiscal year 2008-2009.

Link:
The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## fallstuff

*GP crosses 25m subscribers*

GP crosses 25m subscribers
FE Report

Grameenphone Ltd, country's largest mobile phone operator Saturday crossed 25 million-mark active subscriber base.

"We are extremely happy to see such a milestone and our concerted efforts will continue to develop the country's economy through mobile connectivity, " Raihan Shamsi, deputy CEO and chief financial officer of GP told the FE Sunday.

More than a third of the country's 150 million population are now under mobile phone coverage, as six cellphone operators' total customers crossed the 50-million milestone in September of 2009 to reach 50.4 million, according to Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC).

Voice communication through mobile telephony started with CDMA (code division multiple access) technology introduced by Pacific Bangladesh Telecom Ltd -- the owning company of Citycell -- in 1993.

The expensive communication device started to become handy gradually after the introduction of GSM (Global System for Mobile Communications) technology by Grameenphone and AKTEL (now Robi) in 1997.

Banglalink and state-run TeleTalk launched their services in 2005 and Warid came as the latest entrant in 2007.

"Mobile communication is the key driver for the Digital Bangladesh. The first 50 million has taken 15 years to reach; I feel that in the right business environment, the next 50 million subscribers will happen much faster with an enabling policy-support," Mr Shamsi said.

Grameenphone remains the market leader in the 50.55-million mobile market followed by Banglalink and Robi.

The costly mobile service later came to the mass with the introduction of comparatively cheap GSM (global system for mobile communications) technology.

The market has become tough for bottom three operators since 2005 as top three operators in the meantime grabbed more than 90 percent market shares triggering a stiff price war.

GP crosses 25m subscribers


----------



## fallstuff

*Rainwater to recharge underground reservoirs*

Rainwater to recharge underground reservoirs
Wasa finally initiates pilot project to up falling water level in Dhaka
Helemul Alam

After over two decades of groundwater level decline, Dhaka Wasa will at last start recharging the aquifers of the capital this monsoon, to save the city from a looming scarcity of supply water, and subsidence of the ground surface.

Dhaka Water Supply and Sewerage Authority (Wasa) started a pilot project titled "Artificial Recharge from Rainwater" around five months back at two places of the city, said a high official of the government agency.

"Under the taka one crore pilot project, rainwater will be harvested at Wasa office compounds in Lalmatia and Segunbagicha, then the water will be filtered and sent to aquifers through two wells," said Wasa Deputy Managing Director (Operation and Maintenance) Liakat Ali.

The infrastructural work including construction of the wells, and rainwater harvesting reservoirs is expected to be completed next month, said the other official.
 
According to a 2006 assessment study by the Institute of Water Modelling (IWM), commissioned by Wasa, the groundwater level at different parts of the capital has been dropping by two to three metres a year, Liakat said.

The reason for the decline is excessive use of the groundwater through deep tube wells; and filling up of low lands, canals, and other water bodies, said experts.

Unplanned dumping of sewage, and household and industrial wastes, in the city rivers and other water bodies, makes it difficult for Wasa to use surface water, resulting in its dependency on groundwater, said Selim Bhuiyan, a Bangladesh Water Development Board engineer.

Prof Mujibur Rahman of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (Buet) said the city will face a huge water crisis in the near future if Wasa continues lifting groundwater through the huge number of its deep tube wells.

The practice, if goes on unabated, might lead to disasters like subsidence of the ground surface, said Selim Bhuiyan.

Around 80 percent water of unconfined aquifers, which are the closest to the ground surface, is used up, said Md Eftekharul Alam, an engineer of Bangladesh Agricultural Development Corporation.

Dhaka Wasa has already been forced to lift water from the deeper confined aquifer at 90 points of the city including Mirpur, Nakhalpara, Ibrahimpur and Manipur, said a former chief engineer of the agency, Md Nurul Haque.

According to a Wasa statistics, currently the source of 87 percent of supply water in the capital is groundwater through 551 deep tube wells. The remaining 13 percent comes from surface water through 4 water treatment plants at Sayedbad and Chandnighat in Dhaka City; and at Godnail and Sonakanda in Naraynaganj.

Md Nurul Haque said there are also around 1,200 authorised private deep tube wells in the city, which are extracting groundwater as well, on top of which there are almost 2,000 illegal ones.

To save Dhaka from an impending disaster, the experts suggested stopping pollution of the rivers in and around the city, and reclaiming other water bodies as well, along with recharging the aquifers.

Use of effluent treatment plants in industries, and setting up waste treatment plants to treat human excreta, are a must for preserving surface water sources, said Prof Mujib of Buet.

The contract for the aquifer recharging project was awarded to IWM in December 8, 2009 by Wasa. The institute is supposed to submit its report in March next year, said the Wasa high official.

"It is not a new technique, it has been in use all over the world. If we get a positive result from the pilot project, we will start implementing it on a much larger scale in the city next year," said Wasa DMD Liakat, adding, private compounds of high rises can also be brought under the programme then.

Wasa already made a plan to reduce its dependency on groundwater, he said. When Sayedabad Water Treatment Plant Phase-II will be completed, surface water's share at the city's taps will rise to 23 percent, he added saying, the plant is scheduled to be ready for operation in two and a half years.

Wasa also took an initiative to set up two more water treatment plants in Khilkhet and Keraniganj of the city with capacities of treating 50 crore litres and 45 crore litres respectively per day, he said, "We are hoping that the two treatment plants will be operational within the next five years, curbing our dependency on groundwater to fifty percent."

Dhaka Wasa has the capacity of supplying around 200 crore litres per day while the demand is for 220 crore litres.

According to a statistics of Bangladesh Water Development Board, groundwater level in Mirpur dropped 53.75 metres between 1991 and 2008, while the decline was 18.59 metres in Mohammadpur, 37.4 metres in Sabujbagh, 8.22 metres in Sutrapur, and 14.14 metres in Dhaka Cantonment during the same period.

Link:
Rainwater to recharge underground reservoirs


----------



## fallstuff

*Three urea fertiliser plants in the pipeline*


Three urea fertiliser plants in the pipeline
Barua says govt moves to check sugar prices in Ramadan
Star Business Report

The government will set up three new urea fertiliser factories having around six lakh tonnes of annual production capacity, said the industries minister yesterday.

"The government plans to increase the country's fertiliser production to ensure food security. And for that we are going to set up the factories," said Dilip Barua.

Of the three projects, construction work of Shahjalal Fertiliser Factory will start by the year-end, he said while addressing a press briefing at the ministry's conference room.

The industries ministry hosted the briefing to inform about the progress of state-owned mills, factories and government initiatives for the development of the country's industrial sector.

Bangladesh and China signed an agreement for constructing the Shahjalal Fertiliser Factory during Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to China in March.

The estimated cost of the project is around Tk 6,000 crore, of which the Chinese government has agreed to provide Tk 1,624 crore as loan, said the minister.

He said the government had a stock of 28 lakh tonnes of fertiliser as of April 30 against the demand for 29.5 lakh tonnes set by the agriculture ministry for the current fiscal year.

The government plans to reopen four fertiliser factories in phases, which were shut down in the face of acute gas crisis, Barua said.

In a bid to ease fertiliser distribution system and enhance storage capacity, the government has also taken steps to set up 13 new warehouses in different districts, said the minister.

He said the government has decided to import 25,000 tonnes of sugar from the international market to help keep sugar market stable during Ramadan.

The cabinet purchase committee has already approved import of 25,000 tonnes of sugar. The industries ministry has also set a target to import one lakh tonnes of sugar through Bangladesh Sugar and Food Industries Corporation.

The sugar price will be set once the import is complete, he said, adding that the price will be at a tolerable level.

Local manufacturers have produced a total of 62,000 tonnes of sugar in the July-April period of the current fiscal year, said Barua.

He said the government is keen on reopening four paper mills soon, and has conducted several feasibility studies in this regard.

The government is trying to enhance local production of paper and reduce dependence on imports, the minister said.

"Now the matter of reopening Pakshi Paper Mill is under consideration of the finance ministry, and once we get approval, the mill will be operational."

He also said nine industrial units of Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation made profit of Tk 71 crore in the July-April period.

The industries ministry has achieved 58 percent success so far in implementing a total of 22 projects in the annual development programme of the current fiscal year, Barua said.

"We are optimistic about achieving 99 percent progress in project implementation by June."

Link:
Three urea fertiliser plants in the pipeline


----------



## fallstuff

*Seoul extends zero-duty access to 878 Dhaka goods*


Seoul extends zero-duty access to 878 Dhaka goods
Major Bangladeshi export items to enjoy the facility
Nazmul Ahsan

South Korea has extended duty-free access to 878 Bangladeshi goods including garments from July this year to boost trade ties between the two nations, officials said Thursday.

Asia's fourth largest economy made the offer under the Asia-Pacific Trade Agreement (APTA) of which both Dhaka and Seoul are members, Commerce Ministry officials said.

The proposal follows China's duty-free access offer to 4,721 Bangladeshi goods, the boldest by a developing country that has even caught the local trade officials by surprise.

Officials said although Seoul's zero-duty list is one-fifth of China, it would benefit Bangladesh immensely as most of Dhaka's export items are eligible for the offer.

"Ready-made garments, jute and jute goods, pharmaceuticals, leather, leather goods and bi-cycle are included in Seoul's duty-free list," a high official of the Ministry of Commerce (MoC) told the FE.

"If our exporters can exploit the opportunity fully, it'll benefit our export enormously," he said, adding Bangladesh got the offer due to its status as a least developed country.

South Korea announced the preferential trade access offer during an APTA meeting in Seoul, a trade diplomat said. Until now only a few Bangladeshi goods enjoy such access to the far eastern Asian country.

The South Korean offer will be effective from July, he said, adding the goods in the list must have 35 per cent of their values added in Bangladesh if they were to enjoy zero-duty facility.

Seoul has allowed "regional cumulation" facility, meaning the products whose raw materials are outsourced from other APTA members will also avail the duty-free access to South Korean market, officials said.

Thailand, Laos, Myanmar, Sri Lanka and China are other members of APTA, formerly known as Bangkok Agreement.

Officials said Bangladesh also needs to offer duty-free access to some South Korean products as part of the arrangements made in the APTA.

Presently, Bangladesh enjoys duty-free access to 27 European Union nations under its Everything but Arms (EBA) trade access facilities the continental grouping extended to the world's least developed nations.

Thanks to the EBA and its precursor GSP (Generalised System of Preference), Bangladesh apparel sector has become a twelve billion dollar industry in just little over a decade's time.

The country also enjoys duty free access of hundreds of products to countries in North America, Asia and Oceania. But in most cases, Bangladesh's main export item, apparel, has been made off-limit to these generosities.

Experts said zero-duty access of Bangladeshi garments, leather and leather goods to more than a trillion dollar Korean market would boost local industry and export earnings.

"The offer is a very important one for Bangladeshi merchandise as South Korea is Asia's fourth largest economy and one of the fastest growing in the world," said a trade official.

"Especially apparel and clothing market in South Korea is worth multi-billion dollars with China ruling the roost," he said, adding Bangladeshi garments will be competitive in Seoul.

Presently, trade between Korea and Bangladesh is negligible. Bangladesh exported goods worth only $100 million to Korea in 2008-2009 financial year.

Link:

Seoul extends zero-duty access to 878 Dhaka goods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

fallstuff said:


> *Three urea fertiliser plants in the pipeline*



Where will the gas come from?we already are having gas shortages.I don't know if there is any other alternative.Anyone having knowledge on this please share.


----------



## eastwatch

sami6108 said:


> Bangladesh turns to Africa to offset Indian cotton ban
> May 2, 2010 ·
> 
> Bangladesh turns to Africa to offset Indian cotton ban
> 
> Bangladesh turns to Africa to offset Indian cotton ban
> Commerce minister says govt to facilitate import from African nations
> 
> Fazlur Rahman
> 
> Bangladesh plans to make Africa its main import source for cotton after India slapped a ban on export of the textile raw material, sending prices of yarn sky-rocketing in local market, commerce minister Faruk Khan said Sunday.
> 
> Khan unveiled the plan at a seminar in the city where leading cotton growers from Sub-Saharan Africa made the case for importing their cheap but high quality cotton to offset the fallout of Indian ban.


It will be good move by BD to diversify its source of textile raw materials from that bragging India to some other countries in Africa and possibly to the central asian countries. 

Indians claim that the big boy India only helps us by very KINDLY exporting annually 3 billion dollars' worth of goods to BD. Indians are not grateful to us. But, the African countries will worship us if we import only $1 billion worth of raw cotton every year.

Please note that BD textile export will reach more than $20 billion in only a few years time. We need more cotton, but India's present economic development will not allow it to maintain even its present export to BD.

Therefore, I think, BD has taken a timely step to diversify its sources of import. A strong tie-up with African countries will allow some of them to earn foreign exchange from us. This will help them to build their countries, too.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Why asking African seller to improve their shipment schedule and not us work on that. We need those cotton.



I do not think so. There are so many bottlenecks in the system of African countries, that they themselves can only solve. However, I prefer the BD proposal that the african exporting countries jointly stockpile their goods in a BD port so that BD factories can import immediately from this stock.

This proposal merits consideration by them. By the way, I have read two units for weighing cotton in the news article. One is pound, and the other is bale. Can someone teach me how many pounds make one bale?


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Where will the gas come from?we already are having gas shortages.I don't know if there is any other alternative.Anyone having knowledge on this please share.



bingo, that is the right question.


----------



## fallstuff

leonblack08 said:


> Where will the gas come from?we already are having gas shortages.I don't know if there is any other alternative.Anyone having knowledge on this please share.



Let me see if I can ease your concerns:
*
Govt to start negotiation with Qatar to import LNG*

BSS, Dhaka 



To start negotiation with the Qatar government for importing 500 mmcf Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG), a high-powered government team will leave here for Doha on June 1. 

Energy Secretary Md Mesbahuddin will lead the Bangladesh team comprising members from the IMED, CPU (Central Procurement Unit), Law ministry, Energy ministry, Petrobangla and GTCL (Gas Transmission Company Ltd). "We will sit with the top officials of petroleum department of the Qatar government to discuss installations of terminal and gas transmission line, price of LNG and other related issues of LNG import from Qatar", a top official of the energy ministry told BSS today.

He said Bangladesh would also seek their (Qatar) all-out support including technology transfer and development of human resources in this regard. 

"To mitigate the ongoing energy crisis, especially in the Chittagong zone, the government has decided to import LNG to tackle the matter on an emergency basis," he also said. 

The country faces gas shortage of around 400 million cubic feet per day at present as Petrobangla supplies around 1,960- 1,980 mmcfd gas against the demand for 2,400 mmcfd. 

"This is for the first time the government to government negotiation is taking place. Our plan is to import this amount of LNG per year and we can supply it to the national grid", the energy secretary said. 

In February last, the government formed a taskforce, headed by power and energy secretaries, for construction of an LNG terminal at Chittagong involving about $ US 1 rpt One billion. 

According to Petrobangla, Bangladesh would need around $US 6 to 7 million to import 500 million cubic feet of LNG per day.

Link:
The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

^^ It will cost between $2 to 3.5 billion. BD has the money. Majority of the nations import gas. This is nothing new. The chances of new production coming on line are also very high.


----------



## fallstuff

U.S. Geological Survey Bulletin 2208-A

U.S. Geological Survey-PetroBangla Cooperative Assessment of *Undiscovered Natural Gas Resources of Bangladesh: Petroleum *Systems and Related Geologic Studies in Region 8, South Asia

Edited by Craig J. Wandrey

Version 1.0

PDF report link:

USGS Bulletin 2208-A: U.S. Geological Survey-PetroBangla Cooperative Assessment of Undiscovered Natural Gas Resources of Bangladesh: Petroleum Systems and Related Studies in Region 8, South Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sab

ek_indian said:


> Well Congratulations to BD!!
> 
> India has to catch up with BD. Better make a study of BD way of doing business. We may get some useful points.
> 
> As I believe, there is nothing wrong in learning.


"What Bengal thinks today , the rest of India thinks tomorrow"- Most of Bengal is now Bangladesh, but the old phrase is still valid.

Very very nice thread. Congrats to the starter.

The comments of Eastwatch is remarkable...." ....three million death, Indiaphobia etc no more attract votes. People want development..."
This should be the scenario of whole sub-continent...we are fade up of religion, indiaphobia, Pak-phobia and dirty politics etc. People need more works and improved standard of living...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

fallstuff said:


> ^^ It will cost between $2 to 3.5 billion. BD has the money. Majority of the nations import gas. This is nothing new. The chances of new production coming on line are also very high.




As you claim BD has the 2-3 billion dollars to spare for gas, could you please show where the money will come from?????

Also please show what would be the fertilizer and food price be as a result???

Do you think Awami regime would be that sucidal?????


----------



## fallstuff

idune said:


> As you claim BD has the 2-3 billion dollars to spare for gas, could you please show where the money will come from?????
> 
> Also please show what would be the fertilizer and food price be as a result???
> 
> Do you think Awami regime would be that sucidal?????



Easing your concerns are beyond my known capabilities as such an endeavor will probably require an exorcist or priest to get the scary Awami/India evil hold off you.


----------



## idune

fallstuff said:


> Easing your concerns are beyond my known capabilities as such an endeavor will probably require an exorcist or priest to get the scary Awami/India evil hold off you.



You are too quick to make claims $2-3 billion is no problem. But when question asked on source of fund and implication of such fund, you run for priest. As usual whole lot of huff and puff but nothing in substance; so much so even inventors of "digital deception" in Bangladesh will not touch your claim.

But just to give some idea on the subject and reality:


1) The Islamic Development Bank now provides about $1 billion/year while the corporation arranges the remaining amount from state-owned banks and fuel oil sales on the local market.

2) Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation chairman Anwarul Karim told the meeting the accumulated loss of the corporation had stood at Tk 19,600 crore as of March 2010 and the corporation projected the loss this year at Tk 1,500 crore because of a gap in import cost, including duties, and the selling cost.

3) Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation has projected that fuel oil import bills would go up by Tk 5,000 crore in the next financial year as the annual demand for fuel oils would increase to 43.85 lakh tonnes from the existing 35 lakh tonnes because of the installation of oil-fired rental power plants.


http://www.energybangla.com/index.php?mod=article&cat=Petroleumsector&article=2441


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> U.S. Geological Survey Bulletin 2208-A
> 
> U.S. Geological Survey-PetroBangla Cooperative Assessment of *Undiscovered Natural Gas Resources of Bangladesh: Petroleum *Systems and Related Geologic Studies in Region 8, South Asia
> 
> Edited by Craig J. Wandrey
> 
> Version 1.0
> 
> PDF report link:
> 
> USGS Bulletin 2208-A: U.S. Geological Survey-PetroBangla Cooperative Assessment of Undiscovered Natural Gas Resources of Bangladesh: Petroleum Systems and Related Studies in Region 8, South Asia



Being myself unaware of the involvement of US survey team in our hydrocarbon assessment program only a few years ago, I have found your post and its references to be full of knowledge on the subject. I appreciate your contribution.

The US team assesses the probable reserves at about 32.1 trillion cft (tcf) of gas. At the present market price, the total value stands at $160.5 billion dollars when the unit price is assumed at $5 per thousand cft.

In the early 1975, our jute lost its luster. It lost international market because of introduction of chemical-based polyester threads throughout the western world. Then our entrepreaneurs with very very limited initial capital came forward to invest small money into garments and other small industries.

Electricity was needed to run these factories. The country forced its citizens to remain in dark in the evenings, but somehow mangaed to supply power to the industries, and the industries themselves imported many gas-run generators as well to minimize the ill effects of load sheddings.

This fiscal year the garment industry will export about $12 billion worth of high quality goods to the world market. This industry is contempleting to diversify its source of cotton from India to Pakistan, to central asia and to the african countries. This industry will keep on bringing us much foreign exchange, which will certainly be used to develop many other sectors.

What I want to say is that whatever is our stage of development today and whatever high stage we will reach in the coming years are solely due to the presence of natural gas in our small and poor country. Even if our reserve is too small comparing to say, Iranian reserve (900 tcf), nevertheless this small gas reserve has worked as our SEED resource. It is like 5kg of paddy SEED that produces 5 ton of rice.

Without our own gas fields we could not have initiated the development process and could not have achieved the present prosperity. And without the current prosperity at hand, possibility would have been remote to prosper further in the future.

Our economy has reached a very important stage. It has ALMOST&#12288;entered the self-sustaining stage. At and after this stage, we may not have to depend upon our own natural resources. We will be making a high export earning, and we will use part of this earning to import raw materials, machineries, other essentials as well as OIL and GAS from foreign countries.

By the way, to import natural gas from Qatar or from any other source, it is necessary that BD builds an LNG terminal somewhere along the sea shore. Natural gas is liquified at the source country at minus (-) 162*c and loaded in a LNG tanker. When the tanker reaches our shore, it will be necessary to bring it to gaseous state.

However, a hydrogen bomb explosion may occur if it is not de-liquefied under certain processes. This is why we will need quite an investment. But, $2-3 billion is too high. Even to build a LNG plant it takes about $1 billion. Some other investments are needed to build LNG tankers. But, since BD will be an importing country, therefore, the expenditures will be much lower, since it will build only a de-liquification plant.

I am sure, you yourself are aware of the technical points that I have noted here. But, I thought there are other posters who would be interested about these points. This is why I have included these points.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

eastwatch said:


> Being myself unaware of the involvement of US survey team in our hydrocarbon assessment program only a few years ago, I have found your post and its references to be full of knowledge on the subject. I appreciate your contribution.
> 
> The US team assesses the probable reserves at about 32.1 trillion cft (tcf) of gas. At the present market price, the total value stands at $160.5 billion dollars when the unit price is assumed at $5 per thousand cft.
> 
> In the early 1975, our jute lost its luster. It lost international market because of introduction of chemical-based polyester threads throughout the western world. Then our entrepreaneurs with very very limited initial capital came forward to invest small money into garments and other small industries.
> 
> Electricity was needed to run these factories. The country forced its citizens to remain in dark in the evenings, but somehow mangaed to supply power to the industries, and the industries themselves imported many gas-run generators as well to minimize the ill effects of load sheddings.
> 
> This fiscal year the garment industry will export about $12 billion worth of high quality goods to the world market. This industry is contemplating to diversify its source of cotton from India to Pakistan, to central asia and to the african countries. This industry will keep on bringing us much foreign exchange, which will certainly be used to develop many other sectors.
> 
> What I want to say is that whatever is our stage of development today and whatever high stage we will reach in the coming years are solely due to the presence of natural gas in our small and poor country. Even if our reserve is too small comparing to say, Iranian reserve (900 tcf), nevertheless this small gas reserve has worked as our SEED resource. It is like 5kg of paddy SEED that produces 5 ton of rice.
> 
> Without our own gas fields we could not have initiated the development process and could not have achieved the present prosperity. And without the current prosperity at hand, possibility would have been remote to prosper further in the future.
> 
> Our economy has reached a very important stage. It has ALMOST&#12288;entered the self-sustaining stage. At and after this stage, we may not have to depend upon our own natural resources. We make a high export earning, and we use part of this earning to import raw materials, machineries, other essentials as well as OIL and GAS from foreign countries.
> 
> By the way, to import natural gas from Qatar or from any other source, it is necessary that BD builds an LNG terminal somewhere along the sea shore. Natural gas is liquified at the source country at minus (-) 162*c and loaded in a LNG tanker. When the tanker reaches our shore, it will be necessary to bring it to gaseous state.
> 
> However, a hydrogen bomb explosion may occur if it is not de-liquefied under certain processes. This is why we will need quite an investment. But, $2-3 billion is too high. Even to build a LNG plant it takes about $1 billion. Some other investments are needed to build LNG tankers. But, since BD will be an importing country, therefore, the expenditures will be much lower, since it will build only a de-liquification plant.
> 
> I am sure, you yourself are aware of the technical points that I have noted here. But, I thought there are other posters who would be interested about these points. This is why I have included these points.
> 
> Regards.


$2-3 billion is just for gas per year. Support infrastructure is extra. you can borrow money. BD has a better credit rating, just a notch below India. Current balance has been in the positive for few years. At the end of the fiscal year might reach $11 billion.


----------



## fallstuff

Wage Earners Remittance Inflows (Monthly) 
Year/Month Remittances 

In million US dollar In million Taka 
2009-2010 
March 956.49 66236.90 
Februa 827.96 57369.30 
January 952.39 65876.80 
Decem 873.86 60444.90 
Nove 1050.54 72592.30 
October 900.70 62238.40 
September 887.57 61295.60 
August 935.15 64581.40 
July 885.38 61144.30 
2008-2009 
June 919.10 63463.90 
May 895.30 61802.60 
April 840.99 58045.10 
March 885.67 61102.40 
February 784.47 54057.80 
January 859.00 59185.10 
December 758.03 52220.70 
November 761.38 52322.00 
October 648.51 44448.90 
September 794.18 54417.20 
August 721.92 49466.00 
July 820.71 56226.80 
2007-2008 
June 753.58 51635.30 
May 730.26 50073.90 
April 781.71 53609.70 

Source : Foreign Exchange Policy Department, Bangladesh Bank 
Link : 

Bangladesh Bank


----------



## eastwatch

Per capita income crosses $700

Friday, May 28, 2010
BusinessPer capita income crosses $700 
Rejaul Karim Byron

The per capita income crossed the $700 mark in the current fiscal year, mainly because of a healthy GDP growth. 

The people of lower strata have got a share of the rise in the income as small-scale industries have shown a rapid growth and employed the poor segment. 

The per capita income has reached $750 this fiscal year from $676 last year.

For Bangladesh to graduate to a mid-income country, its per capita income should be $975 now.

World Bank senior economist Zahid Hussain said Bangladesh can quickly reach the mid-income group of countries only if its GDP grows at a faster rate of around 7.5 percent to 8 percent. The GDP (gross domestic product) growth rate is 5.5 percent now.

Hussain said the growth is healthy in the existing economic scenario.

Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) early this week finalised the provisional account of GDP for the current fiscal year and the actual GDP calculations for the last year.

"If we can't make a rapid progress, we won't be able to reach the level of per capita income required for becoming a mid-income country," Hussain said.

"From the growth pattern it seems that the low-income people have benefited from the rise in the per capita income." 

In the manufacturing sector, small-scale industries, which are more labour intensive, have shown the most rapid growth. 

The WB economist also said the country fetched a huge amount of remittance this year, which gave a rise to non-farm activities such as in small teashops, biscuit factories and small toy shops in the rural areas. 

This has helped the lower strata people get a share of the increased per capita income, said Hussain.

He said the growth has almost doubled this fiscal year in public administration and education sectors. The income of the government staff, workers and teachers increased as the pay scale was implemented.

The government repeatedly projected the GDP growth rate to be 6 percent but the BBS provisional account shows that the growth was 5.54 percent this fiscal year.

The BBS in the final calculation of last fiscal year's GDP growth showed a slide to 5.74 percent, which was 5.9 percent in earlier estimate.

The services sector showed a good growth this year, but the overall GDP growth was lower because of a fall in the agriculture and industries sectors.

The growth rate in the agriculture sector dropped almost by half due to the declining growth in crop. The growth rate in crop sector was 2.20 percent this fiscal year, down from 4.02 percent last year.

BBS officials said the main contributor to the crop sector is rice. In the last fiscal year crop sector saw a bumper production of rice at around three crore tonnes. Although Aus crop was hampered this year, the harvest is expected to be around three crore tonnes. As the production remained the same, the crop sector did not rise.

In the manufacturing sector, the growth rate fell by 1.40 percentage points compared to the last fiscal year, due to a poor performance by the export sector.

The inflow of a big amount of remittance and the implementation of pay scale in the public sector contributed to the growth in the services sector.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> Per capita income crosses $700
> 
> Friday, May 28, 2010
> BusinessPer capita income crosses $700
> Rejaul Karim Byron
> 
> The per capita income crossed the $700 mark in the current fiscal year, mainly because of a healthy GDP growth.
> 
> The people of lower strata have got a share of the rise in the income as small-scale industries have shown a rapid growth and employed the poor segment.
> 
> The per capita income has reached $750 this fiscal year from $676 last year. For Bangladesh to graduate to a mid-income country, its per capita income should be $975 now.



I am happy if our per capita income has surpassed the $700 mark and has reached $750. But, the assessments given in this article has quite a few mistakes. One mistake is $676 per capita income last year. As far as I know, it was $690. Last year, $676 was per capita GDP, but $690 was per capita INCOME. These are two different things and the writer or the economist has mixed up these two figures.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> For Bangladesh to graduate to a mid-income country, its per capita income should be $975 now.



Per capita income only does not make any country mid income. Then India Pakistan could had been called mid income by now. There are some others parameter needs to be filled before a country can be called mid income. We are ahead of target in those parameter but we still have to wait quite a few year before those parameter can be fullfilled.



> "From the growth pattern it seems that the low-income people have benefited from the rise in the per capita income."
> 
> In the manufacturing sector, small-scale industries, which are more labour intensive, have shown the most rapid growth.
> 
> The WB economist also said the country fetched a huge amount of remittance this year, which gave a rise to non-farm activities such as in small teashops, biscuit factories and small toy shops in the rural areas.
> 
> This has helped the lower strata people get a share of the increased per capita income, said Hussain.



That is the best part, so we dont see terrorism and moist attack in our cities..


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I am happy if our per capita income has surpassed the $700 mark and has reached $750. But, the assessments given in this article has quite a few mistakes. One mistake is $676 per capita income last year. As far as I know, it was $690. Last year, $676 was per capita GDP, but $690 was per capita INCOME. These are two different things and the writer or the economist has mixed up these two figures.



Last years provisional GDP figure is revised and lowered little bit. Thats probably the reason.


----------



## psychedelic_renegade

> From the growth pattern it seems that the low-income people have benefited from the rise in the per capita income."
> 
> In the manufacturing sector, small-scale industries, which are more labour intensive, have shown the most rapid growth.
> 
> The WB economist also said the country fetched a huge amount of remittance this year, which gave a rise to non-farm activities such as in small teashops, biscuit factories and small toy shops in the rural areas.



What's the contribution of Gramin Bank to the rise of small scale industries?


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Last years provisional GDP figure is revised and lowered little bit. Thats probably the reason.



I was trying to make a difference between per capita GDP and per capita INCOME. $690 was the figure of last year's income.


----------



## fallstuff

*April shipments pull export to positive zone*


April shipments pull export to positive zone
Overall export earnings amount to $12.94b in 10 months


The revenue from exports grew by 19 per cent in April compared to last April, pulling the overall export growth to positive zone in 10 months.

Export Promotion Bureau officials on Tuesday said the overall export which was negative in the first nine months of the current financial year turned positive with a 19 per cent increase in export in April compared to last April.

In the 10 months of the current fiscal year, the countrys export shipment amounted to $12.94 billion, which is 1 per cent more than the earnings of the same period in the last fiscal year.

The monthly export performance report of the bureau showed that garment exports, which account for more than three-fourths of the countrys export earnings, diminished by 1.72 per cent to $9.96 billion in ten months.

The average rate of growth of export earnings from the major products improved but still remains in minus figures, but growth figures for some products like jute goods and petroleum by-products were very high.

Knitwear export diminished by 2.06 per cent to $5.12 billion in the ten months of this fiscal year and shipments of woven or cut and sew garments decreased by 1.38 per cent to $4.83 billion.

A senior official of the EPB pointed out that as garment shipments had been experiencing negative growth from the beginning of this fiscal year, the countrys overall exports suffered in the following months.

Now export growth is improving as mainly garment exports are on rise again, he added.

The BGMEAs president, Abdus Salam Murshedy, said that the garment industry, due to the belated impact of the global recession and gas and power shortage, started experiencing negative and seesaw growth in export shipments since May last year.

He pointed out that the increase in orders that the local exporters had received by the end of last year resulted increased shipments in the past couple of months or so. There is still a seesaw in the trend of orders as our competitors in other countries are enticing buyers with more attractive offers, said Murshedy.

The EPBs report showed that with 70 per cent annual growth which achieved 66 per cent more than the target, export of jute goods earned $377 million in the 10 months of the current fiscal year.

Raw jute shipments amounted to $170 million in the period against $118 million of the same period in the last fiscal year.

Export of petroleum by-products  naphtha and furnace oil  rose by 104 per cent to $235 million while export of terry towels increased by 24 per cent to $136 million. Export of frozen foods decreased by 14 per cent to $333 million and of home textile products by 11 per cent to $234 million.

Leather exports grew by 16 per cent to $175 million, footwear by 4 per cent to $162 million, bi-cycles by 38 per cent to $94 million, agro-processed foods by 23 per cent to $46 million and pharmaceuticals by 13 per cent to $35 million.

The volume of export increased by 2.5 per cent in the period but the value of exported products fell by 1.5 per cent.

The volume of manufactured products, which constitute more than 90 per cent of Bangladeshs exports, increased by 2.3 per cent but the prices fell by 6.3 per cent.

Business


----------



## fallstuff

*Jute moves to 2nd position as largest export earner*

Jute moves to 2nd position as largest export earner
Shakhawat Hossain

Jute has regained its position this fiscal year as the countrys second largest export earning sector, surpassing the value of frozen foods exports after three years, according to the export promotion bureau.

Bangladesh exported raw jute and jute goods worth $547 million compared to frozen foods exports valued $377 million in 10 months of the current fiscal.

This revival of the jute sector has been attributed to huge growth in exports of raw jute and jut goods as against falling exports of frozen foods.

The last time the jute sector earned higher mount of foreign currency than the earning from the frozen foods sector was in 2005-06 fiscal when the export of the former was $509 million against the $459 million export earning from the latter.

The readymade garment sector accounts for 76 per cent of the countrys export receipts as the country earned foreign currency amounting to $15.56 billion from the sector in 2008-09 fiscal.

The exports of jute goods rose 70 per cent and raw jute 40.56 per cent during the July-April period of the fiscal compared to the exports of the corresponding period of the previous fiscal.

The exports of frozen food declined by 13.66 per cent in the said 10 months due to strict rules of the European Union countries that slowed down exports from Bangladesh.

Also, the past years cyclone Aila damaged many shrimp firms in the southern region affecting the export potentials, industry leaders said.

Bangladesh Jute Goods Association leader Kazi Syedul Alam Babul pointed out that popularity of natural fibres in view of environmental concerns worldwide is pushing up the demand of jute.

Currently, the county produces 5.5 million bales (180 kg=1 bale) of raw jute a year compared to annual production of 7 million bales a decade back. Around 2 million bales are consumed locally and the rest exported.

Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

*Radisson to set foot in Cox's Bazar *

Sayeda Akter


Clewiston Group, a Chittagong-based company, is set to build a 350-room five-star hotel on Kalatoli beach in Cox's Bazar, officials said yesterday.

Radisson, the flagship brand of US-based international chain Carlson Hotels Worldwide, will manage and operate the hotel. 

Clewiston will initially invest Tk 350 crore to build Radisson Hotel Cox's Bazar, said an official of the company. Construction is likely to begin in September. 

A memorandum of understanding was signed between Carlson and Clewiston last night at Radisson Water Garden Hotel in Dhaka.

Radisson is going to be the second five-star hotel in Cox's Bazar, the country's most popular tourist destination. Earlier, La Vinci took an initiative to build a five-star hotel on Inani beach, which is expected to start construction by July. 

Sakhawwat Kamal, manager of Clewiston, said: &#8220;We will start construction in the hotel-motel zone of Cox's Bazar in September. 

"The hotel will start operations by the end of 2011."

Over the years, the hospitality sector has seen significant growth, led by the five-star hotel segment. Three new five-star hotels opened in Dhaka in the past four years.

Industry experts said Dhaka has around 1,250 five-star rooms and they experience full occupancy only in winter. An average occupancy rate of around 75 percent can easily make the business profitable, they added.

Radisson is the most profitable five-star hotel in Bangladesh. The hotel owns a 40 percent share of the total market.

Clewiston, a maker of garment accessories for the last 15 years, has grown to Tk 1,000 crore in annual turnover, Kamal said.

Faruk Khan, commerce minister, and MA Alim Chowdhury, managing director of Clewiston Group, were present at the deal signing ceremony.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^
Good to have international brand Hotel however I believe we should encurage private sector to build recreation park and private beach in cox bazar.


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^
> Good to have international brand Hotel however I believe we should encurage private sector to build recreation park and private beach in cox bazar.



Yap .. I know a lot of 5 star chains are already flocking in Coxs' bazar now including Marriot.


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> Yap .. I know a lot of 5 star chains are already flocking in Coxs' bazar now including Marriot.



Yes I can see that but I would to see a world class water park in near future. All these nice hotel won't do much unless ample of recreation activity on place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*Cotton production reaches 70,000 bales this season*

*Project to strengthen cotton research awaits govt nod*



Reported on: June 04, 2010 16:52 PM

Dhaka, June 4 (UNB) - The country witnessed lint cotton production of 70,000 bales in the current season including 2000 bales under the hybrid cotton cultivation.

In the 2009-10 season, some 31,500 hectares of land were brought under cotton cultivation and we have achieved expected production of 70,000 bales, said Deputy Director of Cotton Development Board (CDB) M Farid Uddin.

Talking to UNB, he said that in the current season the cotton farmers used hybrid seeds in their fields for the first time and the output was very good.

Farid Uddin informed that of the total land, 289.5 hectares were brought under cultivation of two hybrid varieties - HSC-4 and DM-1. Around 3-3.5 tons of seed cotton were harvested in each hectare (1 hectare = 2.47 acres) compared to two tons from traditional CB-9.

The lint cotton production in the 2008-09 season was not so encouraging as some 32,600 hectares of land were brought under the cultivation from where 50,175 bales of cotton were harvested.

In the current season, the farmers grew hybrid cotton after two local business houses - Supreme Seed Company and Lal Teer Seed - began marketing the Chinese variety of hybrid seeds.

The fiber length of the hybrid variety is also better than the traditional one, said the CDB Deputy Director.

He said that the CDB is planning to increase the production target to over 90,000 bales in the next season (2010-11) by bringing some 42,000 hectares of land under cultivation including hilly and plain areas.

M Farid Uddin informed that a five-year CDB project to strengthen its research activities is also awaiting government nod for approval.

Under the proposed project from July 2010-June 2015, the hybrid variety of cotton seeds would be developed apart from developing technology.

The project titled Strengthening Research Activities of CDB would be implemented at an estimated cost of Tk 18 crore, informed the CDB Deputy Director.

Besides, the manpower of the CDB would be increased including appointing more scientists, establishing one gene bank and two green houses.

M Farid Uddin informed that they are planning to introduce a new traditional variety of CB11 from the next season apart from CB9. The CB11 variety, which is expected to be cost effective with 3-3.5 tons production per hectare, will be less vulnerable to boll rot disease and can be harvested within 180 days.

He said that there was huge enthusiasm among the cotton farmers under hybrid seed cultivation in the current season in Kushtia, Jhenidah and Chuadanga districts. The acreage under hybrid cultivation as well as the production will increase in the next season.

Of the existing traditional varieties of seeds like CB1, CB2, CB9 and CB10, the CB9 is cultivated on around 90 percent of the total land, the CDB official said.

One kilogramme of DM-1 of Lal Teer seed costs around Tk 2,000. On the other hand, the price of traditional seed is Tk 15-20 per kg.

Despite the huge additional cost, the hybrid seed is still profitable for the cotton farmers as it takes only 1.5-2 kg for per bigha, which is much lower than that of the traditional ones, said Fariduddin.

Ashraful Islam, a cotton farmer in Jhenidah district, told this correspondent over phone that the hybrid variety works well as it offers better yield.

He, however, cited excessively high price of hybrid seed as one of its problem.

But, considering the demand of the countrys textile industries, the local producers can meet 3-5 percent of the demand, as the textile sector needs to import around 35 lakh bales of cotton a year, which is around 95-97 percent of the total demand.

The main raw cotton-importing countries are Chad, Mali, Sudan and Zimbabwe.

UNBconnect... - Cotton production reaches 70,000 bales this season


----------



## Al-zakir

*Bangladesh exports crocodiles to Germany*

BSS, Dhaka

An unconventional product was added to Bangladesh's export basket as the country's lone crocodile farm has finally been able to send 67 crocs to Germany through air yesterday, half a decade into its inception.

"A Thai Airways flight carrying the 67 frozen saltwater crocs of different age groups yesterday left Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport for Germany ", Mustaq Ahmed, Managing Director and CEO of Reptile Farm Ltd (RFL), told BSS.

"We are very much delighted with the maiden export of crocs from Bangladesh as our dreams were fulfilled at last," he said, adding Bangladesh is the first country in South Asia to export farm grown crocodiles.

Mushtaq said Germany's Heidelberg University is importing the crocodiles for research purposes. "The export of crocodiles from Bangladesh would fetch US Dollar one lakh, ushering in a hope of croc business in the country," he said.

Earlier on January 21, the Department of Forest (DoF) gave the permission for exporting the crocodiles, Mushtaq said thanking the media for their sincere cooperation to this end.

He along with Mesbahul Huq, a pharmacist, set up the croc farm on 15 acres of land at Hatiber village under Bhaluka upazila in Mymensingh district.

After exporting 67 crocodiles to Germany, there are now about 700 crocs in the farm, Mushtaq said.

While the project is Mushtaq's brainchild, it was Haque's investment that helped turn the dream into a reality. The two entrepreneurs were aided in their maiden venture with technical assistance from South Asian Enterprise Development Facility (SEDF) and with financial support from the Equity and Entrepreneur fund (EEF) unit of Bangladesh Bank. RFL also received assistance from Southeast Bank Ltd.

The duo brought 75 reptiles ranging from 7 feet to 12 feet in lengths from Malaysia for commercial breeding of crocs at a cost of Taka 1.25 crore. Of them, eight died on the way to the farm established in October 2004. *Mushtaq said they set up the farm with an aim to export over 5,000 pieces of crocodile skin annually and create a base for earning up to US$ 5 million by 2015.
*
Different countries, including France, Germany, Italy and Spain, have shown keen interest in importing croc skins from their farm, he said, expressing hope that their farm would be able to export 500 croc skins by next two or three years.

He said there is a huge demand for croc skins, meat and bones in Europe, America and other developed countries like Australia, Japan, Singapore and China, and charcoal made from crocodile bones is indispensable to the global perfume industry.

Mushtaq said their farm follows the Australian standard and fulfills the criteria of IUCN (International Union for the Conservation of Nature) and CITES (Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species) in breeding crocs.

Crocodiles are being commercially farmed in 40 countries including China, Malaysia, Thailand, Cambodia, Indonesia, and Vietnam.

Fashionable items made of crocodile hide also have great global demand. Well-off people pay high prices for those.

*A good quality crocodile leather bag is sold for US$ 50,000 to US$ 55,000, and the clients are even willing to wait for two to three years for delivery. *Crocodile teeth, and other by-products are used for making ornaments including necklace and showpieces, which also enjoy high international demand.

http://nation.ittefaq.com/issues/2010/06/05/news0418.htm


----------



## Al-zakir

> A good quality crocodile leather bag is sold for *US$ 50,000 to US$ 55,000*, and the clients are even willing to wait for two to three years for delivery.



I will be damn. Why the hell???? Is it a real figure or misprint?


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> I will be damn. Why the hell???? Is it a real figure or misprint?



I suppose its the real figure.. crocodile hide.. not a joke


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> *Jute moves to 2nd position as largest export earner*
> 
> Jute moves to 2nd position as largest export earner
> Shakhawat Hossain
> 
> Jute has regained its position this fiscal year as the countrys second largest export earning sector, surpassing the value of frozen foods exports after three years, according to the export promotion bureau.



Jute lost its market in the early 70's only because of introduction of cheap chemical-based fabrics. People all over the world now want back jute only because it is a pollution-free natural fiber. So, the day is not far away when jute will again capture its place as the multi-billion dollar earner of foreign currency for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*Forex reserve stands at $10,255 millions*BSS, Sangsad Bhaban

Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith informed the House on Tuesday that the country's foreign exchange till June 9 last was US$ 10,255.02 million.
Replying to a question raised by BNP lawmaker Nazim Uddin Ahmed, the finance minister the country's forex reserve till June 30 last year was US$ 10,003.82 million.
Responding to another question from treasury bench member Nasimul Alam Chowdhury, the finance minister said US $ 10,717.73 million was remitted to the country last year. 
"Bangladeshi expatriates from Saudi Arabia remitted the highest US$ 3,194.31 million last year. It was followed by US$ 1,958.12 million from the United Arab Emirates and US$ 1,514.74 from the United States," he said.
Muhith told ruling party lawmaker Giasuddin Ahmed that the country earned Taka 62.85 crore by exporting ships till May this year. "The earnings from the ship export in 2008-09 was Taka 45.84 crore," he said.
Replying to another question from BNP lawmaker Jafrul Islam Chowdhury, the finance minister said a total of US$ 1113.13 million in foreign loans was repaid during the period from January 1, 2009 to April 30, 2010.
Of them, he said, US$ 865.60 million was repaid as principal amount, while US$ 247.53 million was repaid as interest.


leading news


----------



## Al-zakir

*Five state-owned jute mills to revive next month *
15,000 workers to be employed 
RABIUL ISLAM 
The government has decided to reopen five state-owned jute mills in the beginning of the next fiscal year, which will also generate employment for not less than 15,000 workers when these mills start running full steam.
The jute mills to resume are the Peoples Jute Mill and Daulatpur Jute Mill in Khulna, Kaomi Jute Mill in Shirajganj, Rajshahi Jute Mill's second unit in Rajshahi and the M M Jute Mill in Chittagong.
"We want to restart five state-owned jute mills from the fiscal year of 2010-11 at any cost and if the finance ministry does not allocate the required money, the mills would be reopened through loans from banks," said Textile and Jute Secretary Md Ashraful Mokbul while talking to The Independent yesterday.
Around 15,000 workers would get jobs if the mills could be run in full scale, he said adding the demand for jute goods at home and abroad was rising on account of it being environment friendly.
A senior official in Bangladesh Jute Mills Corporation (BJMC) said former as well as new workers would be employed in these jute mills.
According to sources, a meeting will be held today (Wednesday) at the Textile and Jute Ministry with the managing directors of state-owned banks to work out the modalities for arranging loans to resume the closed jute mills.
BJMC sources said a proposal requesting Tk 176 crore for restarting the five jute mills had been sent to the Textile and Jute Ministry.
Asked about such proposal, the jute Secretary said, "To meet initial costs of reopening of the jute mills, we requested the finance ministry to allocate Tk 35 crore, but the finance ministry has not responded to our request to date."
It is learnt that the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Textile and Jute Ministry is putting pressure to reopen the jute mills, so that a good number of workers get employment there.
To a question whether there was any bar from the World Bank side on reopening the mills, a jute ministry official said, "There is no bar as the situation has already changed&#8230;there is huge demand of jute-made goods both in the domestic market and abroad. When the World Bank had suggested closing down of the mills, the demand and price of jute goods had declined substantially."
According to the jute ministry sources, due to continuous losses and mismanagement of the state-owned jute mills, the government had closed down the Peoples Jute Mill and the Koami Jute Mill in 2007, while the Daulatpur Jute Mill was closed down in 2001. The M M Jute Mill was leased out in 2007, but the government has now decided to run it. The government will launch the extended part of Rajshahi Jute Mill, though it is yet to be completed.
Of the 27 state-owned jute mills, 19 jute mills are now in operation. According to the jute ministry, most of the mills are performing well.
The sources said jute had been cultivated over 6,79,000 acres of land this year while it was cultivated over four lakh acres the last year. It is expected that 60 lakh bales of raw jute will be produced this year while only 45 lakh bales was produced last year.

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^
How long will it take for government to understand that it isn't good businessman? Bloody fools... 

They are to sell or lease them to real businessman that can turn around these money making Jute mills.


----------



## Kinetic

*Just like TATA trucks and buses run on BD roads now we will see TATA tea........ * 


Tata Tea eyes 10% share in Pakistan, Bangladesh
Nandini Goswami / DNA
Tuesday, June 15, 2010 2:09 IST


Kolkata: Tata Global Beverages, the new avatar of Tata Tea, is all set to capture a sizeable 10% share of the packaged brew in Pakistan and Bangladesh in the next two years.


Sangeeta Talwar, executive director, Tata Tea Ltd, said here on Monday, Our market share is around 5% in Bangladesh and around 7% in Pakistan.All our efforts in these markets are to build a strong distribution market, a strong branding and to get our business to move up our market share. We are in the process of enhancing our distribution networks in these countries.

Our target of 10% will take some timeone or two years. And our big competition is Unilever, Talwar said.

South Asia accounts to about one-third of Tata Teas global revenue. Tata Tea, which has recently formed a 50:50 joint venture with Pepsico for producing non-carbonated ready-to-drink beverages in the health and wellness category, expects to launch its first product by the end of this year.

The JV is essentially to give us the ability to do liquid beverages. Obviously Pepsi has huge sales and distribution access in the area of liquids. And that is what the JV would be focusing on initially. The JV with Pepsico will develop more liquid products in the good-for-you segment, she said.

The company is targeting over 50% of its business from non-tea business over the next 5 years. Currently, tea contributes about 85% to Tata Teas total turnover.
The company was also looking at acquisitions in distribution and brands.

Tata Tea eyes 10% share in Pakistan, Bangladesh - dnaindia.com


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^
Keep dreaming. Not gonna happen and delete this article from this thread. It has nothing do with BD's economy.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Steel makers want to emerge as exporters to close India
*

Tuesday, 22 June 2010 21:34

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

Steel makers want to emerge as exporters to close India
UNB, Dhaka

The local steel manufacturers want to emerge as steel exporters to neighbouring India, subject to receiving the policy support of the government.

They claimed that presently they are utilising just half of their production capacity due to limited demand in the local market.

About 300 steel and re-rolling mills are now in operation across the country. Of those, some auto-steel mills were set up in the country in recent years with world-class automated and computerised machines which produce very quality steel products.

All these auto and non-auto mills together can produce about 4.4 million metric tons of MS (mild steel) products.

But the domestic demand is about 2.2 million tons a year. "We're now producing 50 per cent against our actual capacity," said Abul Quasem Majumder, general secretary of the newly formed Bangladesh Auto Steel and Re-rolling Mills Association (BASRM).

Steel mill industry sources, however, said some of the mills utilise 100 per cent of their capacity and they export their products to the seven sisters of the neighbouring country through unofficial channels.

They noted that there is a huge growing market of steel products, particularly MS rod, in the seven sisters- Assam , Meghalaya, Manipur, Mizoram, Nagaland, Tripura and Arunachal.

"But, as the duty structure is very high for steel products to enter India, some manufacturers pursue the unofficial channels to send their products to the north-eastern and eastern regions of the neighbouring country," said a steel manufacturer on condition of anonymity.

He informed that the market operators in the seven sisters prefer Bangladeshi products because of their cheaper price compared to Indian products.

"If any businessman wants to use Indian steel products, he has to import it from other states passing through a long distance. This involves a huge carrying cost, which finally gets costlier compared to Bangladeshi products," he said.

Agreeing with the view, Abul Quasem Majumder said that while the government is going to allow India to use the Chittagong port, in exchange, it should negotiate with the neighbouring country to allow the Bangladeshi products with duty free access to its markets, particularly in the Seven Sisters.

The Seven Sisters have a huge potential and demand for Bangladeshi products in general and steel products in particular, he added.

He also said if the Bangladeshi steel makers are allowed to enter the Indian markets, they have the capacity to double their present level of production.

"If we're allowed to export our products, we can easily earn upto $200 million a year. It will help reduce the huge trade gap with India," said the local steel maker.

At present, there is huge trade gap between India and Bangladesh. Bangladesh imports goods-mainly vehicles, chemicals, food items, fabrics, cotton and machineries-worth more than $3 billion from India while India buys about $400 million worth of goods from Bangladesh.

Explaining their present business situation, the local steel makers informed that among the Bangladeshi manufacturers, steel makers had experienced a major shock in the global meltdown in 2008.

Before the financial crisis took place, the global market had experienced inflationary pressures as the prices of steel products went very high.

At that time, like the steel makers in other countries, the Bangladeshi manufacturers had to import their raw materials from the global market at a high price.

But soon after the global crisis began, the global steel market experienced a drastic fall which led to a price fall in the local market as well.

As a result, the local manufacturers, who had collected raw materials at a tremendously higher price from the global markets at that time, faced a big shock in terms of their business because of the consequential price fall in local markets.

"Many manufactures incurred a huge loss. Some of them have even been compelled to shut down their manufacturing units to absorb the shock," said Md Shahidullah, managing director of the Metrocem Ispat Mills Ltd.

"At that time, as the most affected sector, we deserved the government's stimulus package to revive our business. But, unfortunately, we didn't get that support", he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Al-zakir said:


> ^^^
> Keep dreaming. Not gonna happen and delete this article from this thread.* It has nothing do with BD's economy*.





> Tata Tea eyes 10% share in Pakistan,* Bangladesh*




u might wanna take a second look at the topic of the article.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Jatrabari-Gulistan flyover project inaugurated*

Tuesday, 22 June 2010 21:30

Jatrabari-Gulistan flyover project inaugurated

Jatrabari-Gulistan flyover project inaugurated
PM says design to be revised further

A model of the Gulistan-Jatrabari flyover. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the construction of the much-awaited project yesterday. Photo: FileA model of the Gulistan-Jatrabari flyover. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the construction of the much-awaited project yesterday. Photo: File

Staff Correspondent

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina formally inaugurated the Jatrabari-Gulistan flyover, the biggest project taken up so far under Public Private Partnership, yesterday.

The PM said she had directed to revise the design of the project to integrate with the projected traffic through the Padma Bridge, Dhaka-Chittagong expressway and Narayanganj-Gazipur elevated way.

The Jatrabari flyover would be named after the first Dhaka City Corporation (DCC) mayor (late) Mohammad Hanif, declared the premier at the city's Golapbagh playground.

Belhasa Accom and Associates Ltd, an associate company of the Orion Group and concessionaire of the project, will implement the project at a cost of Tk 1,350 crore on Build-Own-Operate-Transfer (BOOT) basis.

The investor (concessionaire) will transfer the facility to the government after a concession period of 24 years.

The concessionaire would be quick in completing the flyover construction within the tenure of the incumbent government, said the PM, adding that the DCC is the executing agency of the project.

LGRD and Cooperatives Minister Syed Ashraful Islam said, "Revival of the Jatrabari flyover project would not be possible without the prime minister's initiative, as there were many complications."

The revised design of the flyover is of international standard, which would be the most convenient road link, he said.

Chairman of the concessionaire company Mohammad Obaidul Karim said the construction would be completed in two years after the relocation of Wasa, Titas Gas and BTTB utility lines.

Toll for using the flyover would be collected manually and digitally, he added.

The nine-kilometre dual carriageway flyover includes 13 slip roads (exit and entries) and will stretch from the Dhaka-Chittagong highway to Palashi. The minimum height of the flyover would be 5.5 metres while 7.2 metres at level crossing, according to sources.

The facility is also expected to provide faster road connectivity with 30 districts and the Chittagong port.

In 1996, the then Awami League government initiated the Jatrabari flyover and conducted a feasibility study but the succeeding four-party alliance government could not implement the project due to corruption and inefficiency, said the PM.

State minister for LGRD Jahangir Kabir Nanak, local lawmaker Md Habibur Rahman Molla and DCC's Chief Executive Officer Md Abul Kalam Azad, among others, spoke at the inauguration ceremony chaired by Monjur Hossain, secretary of Local Government Division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Dhaka eyes $400m RMG exports to Latin America*

Wednesday, 16 June 2010 21:40

Dhaka eyes $400m RMG exports to Latin America

Dhaka eyes $400m RMG exports to Latin America
Bss, Dhaka

Bangladesh can fetch US$400 million from apparel exports to three Latin American countries in the next three years.

&#8220;The country has potential for taking share of $400 million from the total $4 billion RMG imports of the three countries - Brazil, Mexico and Chile. For this, government support is very much needed,&#8221; Nasir Uddin Chowdhury, first vice president of the Bangladesh Garments Manufacturers and Exporters Association told the news agency yesterday.

A 13-member BGMEA delegation has already visited these countries to assess, explore and prepare for current and future potential of Bangladesh's garment exports to Latin America.

During the visit, tremendous responses were received from importers and buyers of those countries, said Chowdhury, who led the delegation, adding that delegations from those countries would soon visit Bangladesh to assess their import needs. "They would also participate in the coming BATEXPO 2010 in Dhaka," he said.

"The main obstacle to raising exports to Latin America is the absence of Bangladesh missions in those countries," Chowdhury said, adding: "If government missions are opened in the countries, then it would be convenient for Bangladesh exporters to catch market there."

Besides these countries, Bangladesh is eyeing opening new market for RMG export to Russia, Turkey and Colombia.

The BGMEA leader said, "We can also raise export of RMG to China and India, as those are very large countries in terms of population."

In order to explore market for export of readymade garments, the garment makers took the move to send delegations to the countries, he said.

"The foreign missions should be activated dynamically."

Brazil's readymade garment import amounted to $ 767.072 million last year, of which $303.631 million knitwear and $463.441 million woven, while Bangladesh's export to that country was $50.287 million ($ 33.599 million knitwear and $16.688 million woven).

Mexico's import totalled to $1,947.85 million last year, ($982.58 million knitwear and $965.27 million woven), of which Bangladesh shared $114.01 million ($61.76 million knitwear and $52.25 million).

Out of Chile's total RMG import to the tune of $ 1,074.83 million last year ($517.39 million knitwear and $557.44 million woven) Bangladesh took a part of $7.47 million ($ 5.26 million knitwear and $2.21 million), Nasir Uddin Chowdhury said.

The Mexican government has agreed to allow any Bangladesh businessman holding a US visa to visit that country, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Manpower export fetches Taka 69,681 cr in current fiscal *


SANGSAD BHABAN, Jun 28: Bangladesh earned Taka 69,681.02 crore from manpower export in the current fiscal year till May, Minister for Labour and Manpower and Expatriates Welfare and Overseas Employment Engineer Mosharraf Hossain informed the House today.

Replying to a question from treasury bench member Muhammad Imajuddin Pramanik, he said 3,90,775 Bangladeshi workers went abroad with jobs in the current fiscal year till May.

Responding to another question from Jatiya Party lawmaker Begum Mahzabeen Morshed, the minister said the government has been continuing all-out efforts to export more manpower to different countries of Europe and America.

"In 2009, 1,253 Bangladeshi workers got employment in the United Kingdom, while employments were generated for some Bangladeshi workers in garment industry in Romania and agriculture sector in Poland," he said.

Engineer Mosharraf told ruling party lawmaker Md Ali Azgar that a plan has been undertaken to export manpower under the government management.

"To this end, directives have already been given to Bangladeshi missions to collect demand letters after discussing the matter with the employers," he said.

To send women workers through BOESEL, the minister said, a committee has been constituted in each district with deputy commissioner as its convenor. "In the first phase, women workers were sent to Lebanon under the government arrangement after providing training to them," he said.

Replying to another question from Jamaat-e-Islami lawmaker AHM Hamidur Rahman Azad, Engineer Mosharraf said 93,22,000 Bangladeshi workers returned home from different countries for various reasons including illegal staying.

After assumption of power by the present government, he said, 3,49,790 Bangladeshi workers went to Dubai with jobs. Besides the number of workers who are going to Libya is increasing day by day and the export of Bangladeshi workers to Iraq resumed in 2009 after 19 years, he said.

Responding to another question from BNP lawmaker Nilofar Chowdhury Moni, the minister said 2,061 Bangladeshi workers have been languishing in foreign jails for various reasons.

Source:BSS/ june 28,2010 


:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## eastwatch

bd_4_ever said:


> *Manpower export fetches Taka 69,681 cr in current fiscal *


The figure above shows an earning of nearly $10 billion in 11 months. So, it is possible that the remittance will touch $11 billion this fiscal.


----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> The figure above shows an earning of nearly $10 billion in 11 months. So, it is possible that the remittance will touch $11 billion this fiscal.




Yah, but government should find a way to spend or invest this money....or else the reserve of the idle money are just increasing....even 1/10th of it, like $1.1billion could be used for military procurements each year....we could buy a lot of things with that....i hope the government sees into this....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Submarines and new fighters are must...


----------



## bd_4_ever

iajdani said:


> Submarines and new fighters are must...



Even if not submarine, which would require lots of other auxillary stuffs, a $700 million destroyer would be a hell lot for us....


----------



## eastwatch

bd_4_ever said:


> Yah, but government should find a way to spend or invest this money....or else the reserve of the idle money are just increasing....even 1/10th of it, like $1.1billion could be used for military procurements each year....we could buy a lot of things with that....i hope the government sees into this....
> 
> Cheers!!!





bd_4_ever said:


> Even if not submarine, which would require lots of other auxillary stuffs, a $700 million destroyer would be a hell lot for us....



BD seems to have decided to buy 4 submarines, although it does not say it openly. Yes, we need both these submarines and also at least one unit of destroyer. BD govt is eagerly strengthenening our naval force. It is to protect our sea wealth. 

Both China and USA are behind us. What we need is a little stronger economy. Both those big powers are supporting us by allowing our goods in their markets. We will not let any of our neighbours to bully us any more.


----------



## eastwatch

Rare rental record

Wednesday, June 30, 2010
Rare rental record
British power co set to add 100MW only 40 days after signing unsolicited contract 
Sharier Khan

British company Aggreko that signed an unsolicited rental power contract with Bangladesh government last month is set to start generation of 100 megawatt power today or tomorrow, setting a record of fast implementation of such a project in the country.

But Aggreko stays an exceptional case as most of the 11 other companies who initialled unsolicited rental power deals with the government in last two months have not even started mobilising plant equipment. 

Other than Aggreko, only two companies -- Summit Power and Khulna Power Company Ltd (KPCL)-- signed final contracts with the Power Development Board for generation of power. 

Most of the other companies, whose contracts were approved by the cabinet purchase committee, are delaying signing of contracts which they initialled in late April, May and June. 

PDB sources said most of them are buying time to purchase power plant equipment now. But as rental power companies, they were supposed to possess such equipment prior to initialling the contracts. One or two contractors eager to sign deals have refrained from doing so as the PDB could not provide them with suitable land, the sources added.

Summit Power and KPCL signed contracts only last week. The delay however was caused by a prolonged negotiation over their power tariff. They would add 217 MW power from heavy fuel oil (hfo)-fired plants in Narayanganj and Khulna from March next year, and sell that on a five-year contract. 

As part of efforts initiated by the power secretary to resolve the perennial power crisis through unsolicited deals, the PDB initialled two types of temporary deals -- one for diesel-fired power plants and the other for HFO-fired ones. Diesel-fired power generation is costly but quick to implement. Thus the duration of such contracts is limited to three years. HFO- based plants take longer time to implement but they get five-year contracts due to cheaper cost of power.

Back in late April, British company Aggreko initialled its contract for two diesel-fired 100 MW power plants-- one in Ghorashal and another in Khulna. Along with Aggreko, local Desh Power initialled contract for another diesel- fired 100 MW plant. All diesel-based plants are supposed to be commissioned within four months of signing final agreement and sell power on a three-year contract.

Aggreko signed the final contract on May 20. But by that time, the company took all initiatives to mobilise plant equipment and start the projects as quickly as possible in response to a request from the government.

Now they have mobilised equipment both at Ghorashal and Khulna sites and started partial operation at both the sites to generate 100 MW power from today or tomorrow, said a PDB source. This means Aggreko will set an example of launching a power plant within 40 days of signing contracts.

The British company would begin generation of the remaining 100 MW in early August.

Expressing frustration over the delay of other contractors in signing final deals, a top PDB official told The Daily Star that the government would not wait for these companies for long. The contractors would be given a deadline to sign the contracts or face cancellation of those.

The power ministry today sits with all rental power companies which are either implementing projects or have initialled deals with the government. The meeting will review progress of the projects and also put pressure on the slow moving contractors.

The other companies which have initialled contracts include Desh Energy (100 MW), Northern Power Solution Ltd (50 MW), Bangladesh Diesel Plant Ltd & Primordial Energy Ltd & Aggretech AG, Germany (50MW), APR Energy Ltd (40 MW), IEL Consortium (100 MW), Sinha Power Company (50 MW), Dutch-Bangla Power Ltd (100 MWand BanglaTech (100 MW).


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Tk 1,32,170cr budget for 2010-11 fiscal passed
BSS, Dhaka

The Jatiya Sangsad on Wednesday unanimously passed the national budget involving Taka 1,32,170 crore for the 2010-11 financial year, targeting higher growth through encouraging investment and mobilizing more domestic resources.

The Jatiya Sangsad earlier unanimously passed the Finance Bill-2010 with some amendments to the tax proposals, which were brought to protect public interests. The amendments include withdrawal of tax on pensioner saving certificates, reduction in the tax at source on export earnings and commission of stockbrokers.

The finance bill, however, revised the proposal for duty cut for importing vehicles between 1501-1650cc, but withheld the proposal for increasing tariff on sugar import until the end of Ramadan while retained the current duty on importing milk powder.

Besides these minor amendments, there were no major changes in the budget, which the Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith announced on June 10. The growth target for FY11 has been set at 6.7 per cent, which economists and experts groups termed as ambitious, but attainable through effective measures in implementing annual development programmes. 

Keeping this in view, on the basis of the proposal raised by the finance minister, the house adopted substantial allocation for power and infrastructure development and institutional capacity building. The budget also targeted accelerating private investment with more emphasis on projects under public-private partnership (PPP).

Inflation, which has been identified as one of the major concerns for the next fiscal, is targeted to maintain under double-digit through combined tools of fiscal measures and monetary policy.

Bangladesh Bank (BB) on July 19 will announce the new monetary policy in line with the fiscal target of keeping inflation at The budget allocated Taka 17,959 crore, the highest stake, to the education sector, which is higher by 13.5 percent from Taka Tk 14,006 crore of the out going 2009-10 financial year. 

The power sector got Taka 6,115 crore, 61 percent higher than last year's allocation, to improve power generation faster than ever before. For infrastructure, the new budget underscored the projects under the PPP and allocated Taka 3000 crore for initiative. 

Besides, the government targeted to raise the Bangladesh Infrastructure Finance Fund of Taka 1,600 crore in the next fiscal year, beginning on July 1. The budget maintained the stimulus package to the export with fresh allocation of Taka 2,000 crore to help exporters overcome the aftermath of the recent global recession. 

Its allocation for Annual Development Programme is Tk 38,500 crore, 35 percent higher than that in the revised budget for the outgoing year. The revenue budget for FY 2010-11 however has risen by only 14 percent to stand at Tk 93,670 crore. 

The total fiscal deficit is targeted to maintain at 5 percent of GDP when the government will borrow only from banking system instead of Bangladesh Bank to keep inflation under control. 

To meet the expenses, the government will also streamline the tax administration to collect more income tax, supplementary duty and VAT. In revenue expenditure, it has set aside Tk 20,374 crore to pay for salaries and allowances of the government employees.

The allocation is the highest, 20 percent up from that in this year's revised budget. An additional Tk 3,327 crore has been allocated to foot the bill for the new pay scale. The overall budget deficit is expected to be within 5 percent of Tk 39,323 crore GDP. 

However, lawmakers of the main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami and Bangladesh Jatiya Party remained absent in the House during the budget session since June 4. 

The new budget is the second fiscal document since the Awami League-led Mohajote government came to power with an overwhelming victory during the last general elections. 

Leader of the House and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith, ministers, treasury bench members and the opposition members, except those of the four- party alliance, took part in the budget discussion on 13 working days from June 15 to 29 June.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Remittance tops $15bln*

Remittance tops $15bln | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Wed, Jun 30th, 2010 2:40 pm BdST

Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, June 30 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Foreign remittance topped $15 billion in the outgoing fiscal breaking all previous records.

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina told the parliament on Wednesday during a question-answer session that Bangladesh had earned over Tk 1054 billion (about $15.26 billion) in remittance until May 10 this year.

New job markets have been opened up at a number of countries including Libya, Iraq, Italy and Papua New Guinea, according to Hasina.

She added her government was continuing its efforts to further explore the job market for Bangladeshi workers in Africa and Europe as well.

The prime minister said that over 640,000 workers had been sent abroad until May 10 during the current fiscal ending this month.

Hasina told the parliament that 14 journalists were killed and 384 cases were filed in connection with attacks and police harassment on journalists, during the tenure of the BNP-led four-party alliance government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

sami6108 said:


> * Remittance tops $15bln*
> 
> Remittance tops $15bln | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com
> 
> Wed, Jun 30th, 2010 2:40 pm BdST
> 
> Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news
> Dhaka, June 30 (bdnews24.com)  Foreign remittance topped $15 billion in the outgoing fiscal breaking all previous records.
> 
> Prime minister Sheikh Hasina told the parliament on Wednesday during a question-answer session that Bangladesh had earned over Tk 1054 billion (about $15.26 billion) in remittance until May 10 this year.



The $15 billion remittance figure is almost 50% more than what all of us were expecting. Allahu Akber. The figure is what the country has received only until May 10. So, in the remaining 51 days it has risen to more than $16 billion. We may have to wait for a few more weeks before the Bangladesh Bank can tally the total and declare the updated figure.

What an achievement! BD people, specially who are from villages, talk less, do not really understand jokes and work hard. Anyway, praise be to Allah that they ate well, kept themselves in good health and worked hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> The $15 billion remittance figure is almost 50&#37; more than what all of us were expecting. Allahu Akber. The figure is what the country has received only until May 10. So, in the remaining 51 days it has risen to more than $16 billion. We may have to wait for a few more weeks before the Bangladesh Bank can tally the total and declare the updated figure.
> 
> What an achievement! BD people, specially who are from villages, talk less, do not really understand jokes and work hard. Anyway, praise be to Allah that they ate well, kept themselves in good health and worked hard.




Big achievement indeed....!!!

I just hope the government channels this money and puts it to use....along with it, spend at least 1/10th of it behind defence as i mentioned earlier.....inshALLAH we will develop as a prosperous nation where no one will be hungry and can lead a safe, secured, well-off life....


Cheers!!!


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> The $15 billion remittance figure is almost 50% more than what all of us were expecting. Allahu Akber. The figure is what the country has received only until May 10. So, in the remaining 51 days it has risen to more than $16 billion. We may have to wait for a few more weeks before the Bangladesh Bank can tally the total and declare the updated figure.
> 
> What an achievement! BD people, specially who are from villages, talk less, do not really understand jokes and work hard. Anyway, praise be to Allah that they ate well, kept themselves in good health and worked hard.



something misquoted here. remittance figure is $11 bln this year.


----------



## ironman

*Bangladesh likely to sign $1.0b loan deal with India this month*

FHM Humayan Kabir

Bangladesh has completed negotiations for securing US$1.0 billion loan from India for building infrastructure, which aims at developing regional transportation facilities, officials said Thursday.

"We completed negotiation with India last month. The neighbouring country has $1.0 billion credit to Bangladesh," economic relations division (ERD) secretary M Musharraf Hossain Bhuiyan told the FE.

&#8220;We are hopeful to sign the loan agreement with the Indian state-owned EXIM bank this month," he said.

Under a bilateral discussion in New Delhi between the prime ministers of the two countries in January this year, the Indian government agreed to provide the credit.

Communications minister Syed Abul Hossain said: "The Indian soft loan will be helpful to upgrade the country's existing under-developed infrastructure. The fund will definitely facilitate to set up the regional transport network covering the neighbouring states."

"The money will be mostly used to upgrade our railway network facilities, which will be helpful for reintroduction of transportation networks with the neighbouring countries," he told the FE

ERD secretary Mr Bhuiyan said "The fund will be spent on implementing development projects in road, railway, waterways and some other sectors. The Bangladesh government will undertake projects on a priority basis."

A senior government official requesting anonymity said the Indian government is mainly lending the credit to upgrade Bangladesh's road, rail and waterways so that it could use those transport facilities to carry goods to its northeastern states.

ERD officials said the proposed Indian soft loan might carry interest rate at 1.75 per cent and is repayable in 24 years. 

Bangladesh likely to sign $1.0b loan deal with India this month


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

iajdani said:


> something misquoted here. remittance figure is $11 bln this year.


Yes you are right... it talks about the total remittence during the time period of awamileague govenment from january, 09 to may 10, 10. 

The Daily Jugantor - June 30, 2010

but i am just wondering whether bangladesh will be able to reach its set up target of $30 billion from remittence by the year 2015!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*China allows duty-free access from today*

Wednesday, 30 June 2010 22:11

Business

China allows duty-free access from today
Shakahawat Hossain

China will provide duty-free entry to major Bangladeshi products into its market from today which is expected to open up an untold opportunity for the local exporters, said commerce ministry officials.

The Made in Bangladesh products would enjoy the facility as China has already listed Bangladesh and some 32 developing countries across the world for duty-free access from July 1 in keeping with its commitment to the World Trade Organisation.

&#8216;It&#8217;s a big opportunity for the exporters and good news for the country&#8217;s exports,&#8217; joint chief, Mostafa Abed Khan, of Bangladesh Tariff Commission told New Age on Wednesday.

BTC, the think tank on trade issues under the Ministry of Commerce, has already examined the Chinese offer which came up after the high profile visit by Prime Minister, Sheikh Hasina, to Beijing in March this year.

It is expected that the country&#8217;s major exportable items such as garments, frozen food, jute and leather would be included in the Chinese duty-free list of 4,721 items.

The offer is almost similar to the European Union trade facility under &#8216;Everything But Arms&#8217; policy that helped Bangladeshi products to enjoy duty-free access to 27 EU nations.

The country&#8217;s apparel sector has become a twelve billion dollar industry in just a little over a decade because of the EU preferential facility.

Experts observed that the prospect for a market in China came when Dhaka has been desperately in the look out for new export destinations following lack of demand of its products in the traditional markets in the Western countries because of economic recession.

They emphasised on the competitiveness of the local manufacturers which would play as the key factor for the local products to get a foothold in the Chinese market to ease the yawning trade gap of $2.5 billion annually, vastly in favour of Beijing.

But the onus is on the businessmen and their competitiveness for tapping the opportunities in a new market, says Mostafa K Mujeri, director general of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies&#8212;a government-backed economic think tank.

Another economist, Mustafizur Rahman, who is executive director of the Centre for Policy Dialogue&#8212;a private think tank&#8212;pointed out that businessmen should seriously concentrate on the competitiveness as they would be in the fray with other developing nations wanting to have a slice of the Chinese market.

China also offered the duty-free facility to Afghanistan, Nepal, Samoa and Vanuatu in the Asia-Pacific region while Ethiopia, Kenya, Liberia, Mali, Madagascar, the Comoros and the Democratic Republic of Congo, Burundi, Malawi, Mozambique, Benin, Togo, Uganda, Zambia from the Africa region.

Exporters were upbeat about utilising the duty-free access in China, the fastest growing economy that has already overtaken Japan for the second place.

Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association president Fazlul Haque was hopeful that the local manufacturers would enjoy comparative advantages against their rivals as a producers of lower end products.

He pointed out that the existing transportation facility would pose a major barrier for the knitwear exporters of Bangladesh to convince the Chinese importers.

The country's major export items to China include raw jute, leather, shrimps, woven garments, camera parts, copper wire, plastic wastes and engineering products. But all these products were subjected to face tariff at different rates.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Foreign firms keen to invest in power sector
*

Thursday, 01 July 2010 22:09

Foreign firms keen to invest in power sector

Foreign firms keen to invest in power sector
175 firms respond to govt call for $10b investment
Jasim Uddin Khan

The government has received responses from 75 foreign companies to its call for $10 billion investment in the country's power and energy sector, representatives of which are expected to participate in a post road show conference in Dhaka on Saturday. Most of the respondents are Asian.

The Ministry of Power, Energy and Mineral Resources organised three separate road shows in London, New York, and Singapore last year, to attract investment from global power and energy companies, and non-resident Bangladeshis.

Lanco India, Malaco Malaysia, Daewoo Heavy Industries (DHI) of South Korea, Genting Power of Malaysia, and Dongfeng Electric Corporation of China are some respondent power companies already registered with the government to participate in the conference.

GCM Resources plc, formerly known as Asia Energy; and British Petroleum Asia are also expected to participate. A total of 140 company representatives are expected to participate.

"Most of the companies already participated in the pre-qualification bidding process for investment in Bangladesh's power and energy projects. We have arranged the post road show conference for facilitating one to one dialogues between company representatives and government officials," Mizanur Rahman, director of system planning for Bangladesh Power Development Board, said.

Although the road shows attracted many reputed US and UK companies as well, a very few of them showed interest to participate in the conference.

Towfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury, energy adviser to the prime minister, said Bangladesh kept its promises to maintain the scheduled deadlines for the various biddings so far, adding, "We saw enthusiasm among the participants during the road show, and I am hopeful that the investors will be happy to see our commitment and incentives for the thrust sector."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> something misquoted here. remittance figure is $11 bln this year.



Newspapers are run by stupid people in BD. So, it is $10 billion for the first 11 months. I am a little disheartened. But, the correct figure is also too good. There was a time when BD's yearly total foreign exchange earnings were less than $1 billion. Now, it is about $27 billion including the remittances. Not bad for an upstart country like ours.


----------



## fallstuff

sami6108 said:


> * Remittance tops $15bln*
> 
> Remittance tops $15bln | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com
> 
> Wed, Jun 30th, 2010 2:40 pm BdST
> 
> Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news
> Dhaka, June 30 (bdnews24.com)  Foreign remittance topped $15 billion in the outgoing fiscal breaking all previous records.
> 
> Prime minister Sheikh Hasina told the parliament on Wednesday during a question-answer session that Bangladesh had earned over Tk 1054 billion (about $15.26 billion) in remittance until May 10 this year.
> 
> New job markets have been opened up at a number of countries including Libya, Iraq, Italy and Papua New Guinea, according to Hasina.
> 
> She added her government was continuing its efforts to further explore the job market for Bangladeshi workers in Africa and Europe as well.
> 
> The prime minister said that over 640,000 workers had been sent abroad until May 10 during the current fiscal ending this month.
> 
> Hasina told the parliament that 14 journalists were killed and 384 cases were filed in connection with attacks and police harassment on journalists, during the tenure of the BNP-led four-party alliance government.



It is bewildering. When manpower export rate are keep going down, this number is really interesting. Indian remittance is about $30 billion a year. Indian members can help with more information?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

fallstuff said:


> It is bewildering. When manpower export rate are keep going down, this number is really interesting. Indian remittance is about $30 billion a year. Indian members can help with more information?



Indian remittance at 2009 was 55 billion USD... as far as i heard, bangladesh government is planning to send more well educated and qualified man power to earn more money instead of construction worker, driver etc. 

1 of the biggest priority is to send qualified nurse.... that will also include females in the man power exporting fleet. 

N for other qualified professionals bangladesh government is planning to capture the market of canada, new zeland, eastern european countries like polland, rumania and ukraine.

Lets see what happen next... but my personal opinion is that this year remittance should be around 12-13 billion USD.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Private expatriate bank soon*

Saturday, 26 June 2010 21:43

Private expatriate bank soon

Private expatriate bank soon

A migrant worker adjusts his bag while leaving Shahjalal International Airport in Dhaka. Bangladesh Bank is now working on in setting up a private expatriate bank.Photo: STARA migrant worker adjusts his bag while leaving Shahjalal International Airport in Dhaka. Bangladesh Bank is now working on in setting up a private expatriate bank.Photo: STAR

Sajjadur Rahman

The central bank has started work on setting up an expatriate bank in the private sector to foster manpower exports and provide services to non-resident Bangladeshis.

The proposed bank will be established with full expatriate equity and management, officials said.

&#8220;We'll invite tenders to seek bids for the bank in a couple of months,&#8221; Bangladesh Bank Governor Dr Atiur Rahman told The Daily Star.

The bank will be a fully commercial scheduled bank, he said.

On establishment of the bank, Bangladesh will have two expatriate banks.

The government is now working to set up a specialised expatriate welfare bank under its management. A draft act has also been formulated in this regard. The bank will start operations in a few months, central bank officials said.

Bangladesh's dependence on remittance is increasing. It helps the country maintain a handsome foreign exchange reserve and a positive balance of payments account.

The country received $9.7 billion in remittance in fiscal 2008-09 and the figure reached nearly $9.2 billion during the first 10 months of the outgoing fiscal year. Bangladesh's annual remittance income was below $2 billion a decade ago.

Despite global recession, some 475,000 Bangladeshis went abroad for work in 2009. Manpower export to the main markets, such as Saudi Arabia, Malaysia and Kuwait, declined in 2009 than last year. However, the government and private sector entrepreneurs have been working to find new markets for manpower exports.

The government set a target to export 577,000 workers in fiscal 2010-11, expecting new markets, such as Libya, Lebanon, Sudan and Algeria, to employ more people from Bangladesh.

New Zealand and Canada are two other major markets with potential, according to government projection.

The government also formed a fund worth Tk 70 crore to develop skills of the people who intend to go abroad for work. New technical institutes will also be set up at different districts.

Senior BB officials said the two expatriate banks would provide exclusive services, including low-cost loans, for the overseas job seekers. New products, including pension schemes, would be developed for the expatriates, they said.

They said remittance would increase significantly after these two banks are established.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Danish envoy upbeat on Bangladesh's potential in shipbuilding
*

Saturday, 12 June 2010 21:54

Danish envoy upbeat on Bangladesh's potential in shipbuilding

Danish envoy upbeat on Bangladesh's potential in shipbuilding
Star Business Report

Bangladesh can emerge as a quality shipbuilder, provided the nation cashes in on the growing demand in the post- recession time worldwide, Danish Ambassador in Dhaka Einar H Jensen has pointed out.

&#8220;The government has to play the key role by creating the frameworks and policies to address the shipbuilders' problems, including financial constraints, the envoy told a seminar in Dhaska yesterday.

Sheba Bangladesh Foundation organised the seminar on 'post-global economic recession: prospects of shipbuilding industry in Bangladesh' at the LGED auditorium.

The Danish envoy, who has been closely observing the sector over the three and half years, said the foreign buyers also believe Bangladesh has huge potential in shipbuilding industry.

In November last year, he said, 21 investors from Denmark visited Bangladesh and had meetings with the local entrepreneurs. &#8220;More than half of them are already in business in the sector, while others are coming,&#8221; said Jensen.

He observed that business is back now, as the demand for ships is rising again with the recession showing signs of recovery. Such demand marked a downtick on the onslaught of the financial meltdown worldwide, Jensen further said.

&#8220;The government should stand by the local businessmen willing to make investments in the shipbuilding industry by easing the bank finance for them. High lending rate and the cost of getting bank guarantee are the two major problems these businessmen are facing,&#8221; he said, adding: &#8220;If the government does so, it will help strengthen the confidence and interests of foreign buyers and investors.&#8221;

Industries Minister Dilip Barua said, &#8220;We'll provide all support to the shipbuilding sector, considered a new horizon of industrial development.&#8221;

Admitting that the high lending rate and absence of cash incentives still hinder the growth, the minister assured the entrepreneurs concerned of doing the needful to develop the sector.

Dr Abdur Rahim in his keynote paper pointed to the fact that more than 50 percent of the world's ships are over 20 years old and require replacement in the next 5-10 years. Referring to a study conducted by the Danish embassy, the shipbuilding sector expert said Bangladesh can build ships at a cost 15 percent lesser than other countries.

Rahim suggested the government help develop new shipyards, train a workforce for both the local and foreign markets and facilitate backward linkage industries for flourishing the industry.

Dr Abdullahel Bari, chairman of Ananda Shipyard and Slipways Limited, demanded that the government provide 20 percent incentives for the sector. &#8220;India gives 30 percent, Vietnam 40-45 percent and China 20 percent,&#8221; Bari cited the examples.

Shipbuilding businessmen Hafiz Rashed, Hafizur Rahman and Nurul Islam expressed their dismay as the sectoral problems, especially the issues relating to building shipyards, remain unresolved for long.

Agrani Bank Chairman Professor Khandaker Bazlul Haque chaired the seminar where former director general of shipping AKM Shafiqullah and chairman of Sheba Bangladesh Foundation Professor Shawkat Ara Hossain also spoke.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* 2 satellite towns to be built up at Gazipur, Savar*

Friday, 02 July 2010 21:33

The New Nation - Internet Edition

2 satellite towns to be built up at Gazipur, Savar
Staff Reporter

The government has taken an initiative to build up two satellite towns at Gazipur and Saver with a view to reducing the traffic jam and pressure of over population in Dhaka city.

After completion of Purbachal New Town Project, the capital development authority, is going to develop two more townships-one at Gazipur and the other at Savar, on the outskirts of the capital.

The proposed Gazipur Township project will be home to 12 lakh people while the Savar Township project will accommodate over eight lakh people.

Gazipur and Savar have been earmarked as part of the prime minister's desire to develop four satellite towns around the metropolitan area, Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha (RAJUK) chairman, Engineer Md Nurul Huda told BSS.

RAJUK has kept the option in both the projects -Gazipur and Savar - to allocate a significant number of plots and apartments of different sizes for resolving the housing problem of low and middle-income group people, he said. According to the plans for the new townships, Nurul Huda said, modern civic amenities like schools, colleges, parks, playgrounds, hospitals, graveyards, police stations, IT-based industries and factories would be provided for making these as complete environment-friendly satellite towns. Ensuring planned urbanization in and around the capital, he said, the government has already approved the Detailed Area Plan (DAP) for Dhaka Metropolitan area.

In the 2001 census, RAJUK chief said, the current estimated population under 590 square miles area of DAP is over 10.24 million, which would increase to 18.43 million by 2015, up 4.29 per cent on an average.

On a query, he said, the approved existing DAP for (2009- 2015) would cover a few areas of Gazipur and Savar municipalities and RAJUK is committed to implementing the policy to stop unplanned urbanization for making the capital a good place to live in.

The government has already formed a committee to review the existing DAP, the RAJUK chairman said, adding that the committee could recommend by following Section six of the natural water- body protection act, 2000 to update the existing DAP, considering public interest.

Following the field survey, the proposed Gazipur new township project would be earmarked about 4,500 acres and it would be formed incorporating two areas-Bashan and Gachha-along with a portion of Tongi municipal area of the district.

The project proposal is now awaiting approval of the housing and public works' ministry and after that the land acquisition process will start.

In the Savar new township project, over 2,100 acres of land has been earmarked in Birulia, Ashulia and a portion of Savar municipal area under the upazila. A concept paper has already been submitted in this regard to the housing and public works' ministry for approval.

The other two townships, RAJUK officials said, would be developed at Keraniganj in the south of the city, while the other on the eastern side of the capital near the Balu river.

Infusing dynamism in the RAJUK, they said, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) which is now working with the LGED has already been come forward to provide support to the capital development authority for increasing its capacity.

Earlier, RAJUK developed 13 townships in and around the capital including Dhanmondi Residential Area, Gulshan Model Town, Banani Model Town, Baridhara Residential Area & Diplomatic Zone, Baridhara 'J' Block Residential Area, Uttara Model Town (1st, 2nd and 3rd phase), Nikunja-1 Residential Area and Nikunja-2.

Besides, development work in the Jhilmil residential project, at Keraniganj adjacent to Dhaka-Mawa Highway, is going on in full swing is scheduled to be completed by December this year.

RAJUK officials expressed the hope that they will offer application for plots and apartments at the end of this year or the beginning of the next year.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Rising China wage may relocate factories to Bangladesh: Citi*

Monday, 28 June 2010 21:44

Rising China wage may relocate factories to Bangladesh: Citi

Rising China wage may relocate factories to Bangladesh: Citi
Star Business Desk

Rising wage pressures in China could prompt a relocation of labour-intensive activities toward lower cost economies such as Bangladesh, Indonesia and Vietnam, says Citi, a leading global financial services company.

The company in its 'Asia Macro and Strategy Outlook' also forecasts Bangladesh growth, inflation and current account balance.

Bangladesh grew by 5.7 percent last fiscal year (2008-09), according to the Citi outlook, released on June 25. For the current fiscal year, the country's GDP (gross domestic product) growth has been forecast at 6.1 percent and for the next year 6.7 percent.

Inflation was around 7 percent last year, while the rate will be 6.5 percent this year and 6 percent next fiscal year, says Citi.

On Asia, the outlook says capacity utilisation is tightening, and credit and liquidity conditions will remain sufficiently accommodative to fund investments.

"Structurally, there is also room for investment shares to GDP in Asean to recover after plummeting post-Asian financial crisis."

Intra-Asia investments should also rise, with China expected to become a bigger source of capital to the region, as it attempts to tap into investment opportunities in infrastructure, production base and consumer markets around the region, Citi says.

"Most Asian countries retain the fiscal capacity to boost public investments."

Structural shifts in the growth model may have the potential to offset disinflationary effects of a cyclical moderation in growth. "In China for example, the forced increase in wages may be the beginning of structural cost normalisation that would alleviate price distortions in key factor markets," the outlook says.

In Singapore, tightened inflow of foreign workers to force productivity increases may exacerbate cyclical labour market tightness. "The implicit aim of policymakers may be to raise abnormally low wage shares of GDP (especially in Asean) that is a consequence in export-led, MNC-driven growth models, thereby raising consumption share of GDP."

China's wage inflation would enable other regional economies to tolerate wage increases.

The outlook says signs of a cyclical peak are gradually emerging, with production and leading indicators seeing a moderation across many countries in Asia except Singapore and India.

Inflation momentum has been moderating and contained for most countries in the region except India and Singapore, where demand-pull pressures are rising. Two risks include wage inflation and commodity price increases. "These are both cyclical as well as structural."


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Govt to set up 1350mw mega coal-fired power plant in Ctg*

Friday, 02 July 2010 21:34

Govt to set up 1350mw mega coal-fired power plant in Ctg

Govt to set up 1350mw mega coal-fired power plant in Ctg
M Azizur Rahman

The government has decided to set up a mega coal-fired power plant worth over US$1.0 billion by independent power producer (IPP) to generate 1,350 megawatt (mw) of electricity in port city Chittagong, officials said Friday.

"We will build the coal-fired power plant under an IPP project to initiate electricity generation from the plant as soon as possible," Prime Minister's Adviser on energy issues Tawfiq-w-Elahi Chowdhury told the FE.

He said the coal-fired IPP project, which would be the first of its kind in the country, would be put on offer before the private sector.

Officials said the coal-fired power plant might initially be run by imported coal but later it would use local coal when coal extraction in local mines would begin.

The power ministry has moved for the mega power plant following repeated demands from the businessmen of the energy-starved port city.

Scores of industries in Chittagong could not be run after investment of billions only due to acute energy crisis.

The new plant would also help reduce the countrywide electricity crisis as overall electricity generation was now hovering around 4,000 mw against the demand for over 6,000 mw.

The planned coal-fired IPP power plant might be deliberated on during the day-long conference on power sector scheduled for today (Saturday) along with several new projects including those of Power Grid Company of Bangladesh (PGCB) and Eastern Refinery Ltd (ERL) for wooing investors.

The power ministry has organised the day-long conference styled, 'Investment in Power Sector of Bangladesh: Opportunities and Challenges' in a city hotel to entice investment in power sector.

Apart from the coal fired IPP power plant in Chittagong, the government is now working to build another 1,350 mw power plant in Khulna near the Mongla seaport under a joint venture between Power Development Board (PDB) and Indian state-owned National Thermal Power Corporation (NTPC).

The PDB and the NTPC have already signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for setting up the power plant.

Under the initial understanding Bangladesh and India would together invest 25 per cent of the total costs while the remaining 75 per cent would be met by loans from external sources.

At present the country has only one 250 mw capacity coal-fired power plant at Barapukuria, which is mostly run at half of its capacity due to technical glitches.

Currently over 87 per cent of the country's power plants are being operated using natural, gas, five per cent using coal, four per cent using furnace oil, three per cent using hydropower and one per cent using diesel.

But the country is diversifying its fuel sources 'consciously' to ensure the country's future energy security as gas reserve is depleting fast, said a senior official of the energy ministry.

The country is producing less gas than it needs and unless new gas fields are discovered, supplies are expected to start diminishing from 2011, said Petrobangla officials.

It forecasts that the country's gas reserves will run out by 2014-2015 at current consumption rates of 1980 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd).

Bangladesh has long been experiencing severe power outages resulting from years of under-investments, inadequate support from donor agencies and bureaucratic quagmire.

Frequent power outages along with low voltage are affecting industrial output, hampering day to day businesses and every day lives.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Tata plans truck plant in Kishoreganj*

Friday, 02 July 2010 21:35

Tata plans truck plant in Kishoreganj

Tata plans truck plant in Kishoreganj
Bss, New Delhi

Tata Group plans to join hands with Nitol Motors, its car distributor in Bangladesh, to set up a truck plant in Kishoreganj.

The facility will make 30,000-40,000 of its 'Ace' brand pick-ups a year, according to a report published in the Telegraph from Kolkata yesterday.

The report estimated such a manufacturing plant would cost about Rs 1,000 crore.

"What we are looking at is a core plant in Kishoreganj near Dhaka around which an ancillary industry will grow up," Telegraph quoted Matlub Ahmad, chairman of Nitol Niloy Group, the parent company of Nitol Motors, as saying.

Ahmed said his company is planning to sell about 12,000 trucks in Bangladesh, while the rest will be exported to India, Myanmar and other countries where engineering goods from Bangladesh have duty-free access, such as Turkey or other European nations.

Nitol runs a joint venture with the Tata that assembles vehicles of the Indian company at Jessore.

Nitol Motors sells about 700-800 Ace trucks a month in Bangladesh.

The proposed Kishoreganj plant will be a large-scale set-up with a supporting auto ancillary hub capable of exporting vehicles to India.

While the details of the joint venture are not yet clear, Tata will possibly settle for a 50:50 joint venture with Nitol.

Nitol and Tata Motors are also studying the possibility of assembling the Tata's Nano model in Bangladesh, but this "is not on the immediate radar," of the venture, the Telegraph added.

Earlier in April, Tata International signed a deal with Nitol to make cycles for the global market.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* PDB-RPCL to sign MoU: Power plant to be set up to generate 150-225 MW*

Saturday, 03 July 2010 22:32

The New Nation - Internet Edition

PDB-RPCL to sign MoU: Power plant to be set up to generate 150-225 MW
Talha Bin Habib

Bangladesh Power Development Board (PDB) and the Rural Power Company Ltd (RPCL) will sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) today to jointly set up a new power generation plant in the country.

The Chairman of PDB and Managing Director of RPCL and high officials of the concerned ministry will be present at the signing ceremony at PDB Bhaban.

The move is seen as part of the government's ongoing efforts to generate required power aiming to relieve the nation from the present power crisis.

"Initially, the plant, to be set up in Mymensingh or some where in the country, will generate power between 150 MW and 225 MW," a source in PDB told The New Nation yesterday.

The plant would be gas and furnace oil based and the equity will be equal, it said.

The power generation in the country yesterday was 3,900 MW against the targeted demand of 4,900 MW, PDB sources said.

Against the total demand of power between 2,000 MW and 2,100 MW, the total allocation for Dhaka Electric Supply Company (DESCO) Ltd, Dhaka Power Distribution Company (DPDC) Ltd and Rural Electrification Board (REB) was 1,341MW yesterday, the sources said.

The government has taken short, mid and long-term measurers to generate power to maintain the pace of productivity in the agriculture, industrial and other sectors, said a highly placed source of PDB.

He said the government has a plan to generate 792 MW power in 2010. Besides, it has also a target to generate 9,426 MW by 2015, he mentioned.

Apart from ongoing drive to disconnect illegal power lines, strict instruction to shut down shops after 8 pm, discourage people not to use air conditioner during peak hours and encourage people to use Complicit Fluorescent Lamp (CFL) rather than incandescent bulbs are among the initiatives so far the government has taken to relieve the nation from the nagging power crisis, he said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* BB to setup 10,000 digital centres in upazilas*

Saturday, 03 July 2010 22:31

The New Nation - Internet Edition

BB to setup 10,000 digital centres in upazilas
Staff Reporter

Bangladesh Bank (BB) is going to set up 10,000 digital centres across the country to bring the grassroots level people under the digital facilities so that the citizens can avail essential digital services.

The objectives of the centres are to provide service like payment of different bills, e-top up, e-ticketing, e-commerce, online share trading and lottery, etc.

This was disclosed at a seminar on 'Setting up Digital Centers under SME' at Bangladesh Bank Training Academy (BBTA) at Mirpur which was jointly organised by Bangladesh Bank and SME Foundation on Saturday.

Addressing as the chief guest in the seminar, the BB governor Dr Atiur Rahman said the people will be easily acquainted with the digital technology by the centres and they would be able to take its opportunity by paying a nominal charge.

The governor urged the bankers to come forward to set up the centres to bring its service in the door step of rural people through electronic system.

Bangladesh Bank has initially planned to set up 10 digital centers in each thana under Small and Medium Enterprise (SME), he said adding that a group of five educated youths would be given Taka five lakh loan from SME fund to establish a center.

However, the Governor said proper implementation of the plan depends on the good intension of banking and financial institutions. This technology based project will reach the banking service to the door step of people, he noted.

Chairman of SME Foundation Aftab-ul Islam, Managing Director Syed Rezwanul Islam, General Manager of SME Special Programme of the central bank Sukomol Singh Chowdhury, among others, addressed the occasion.

Executive Director of BBTA Ebadul Islam was in the chair while Chief Executive of Digital Technology Ltd. Mozammel Haque presented a concept paper.


----------



## idune

If they can come out of Awami vudoo spell "digital" title then this, although far fetch, can do some good. By now we all know Awami "digital deception" has been an utter failed exercise.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Twenty20 World Cup 2014 to be Held in Bangladesh*

Twenty20 World Cup 2014 to be Held in Bangladesh

Thursday, July 1, 2010


Following an ICC board meeting held in Singapore today (1 July 2010), it has been announced that Bangladesh will host the Twenty20 World Cup 2014. Some other decisions regarding the major cricket tournaments till 2015 were also made at the meeting.

Sri Lanka will organize the Twenty20 World Cup 2012, while ICC Cricket World Cup 2015 will be organized jointly by Australia and New Zealand. ICC Champions Trophy 2013 will be held in England who last year hosted the T20 World Cup 2009. ICC Women&#8217;s World Cup 2013 will take place in India.

With Bangladesh getting the hosting rights of T20 World Cup 2014, this is going to be the first time Bangladesh will host a World Cup alone. Bangladesh is one of the host countries for the 2011 ICC World Cup which will be held jointly by India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.

Bangladesh has the previous experience of organizing ICC Champions Trophy (formerly known as mini World Cup) in 1998. The South Asian country also hosted ICC U-19 World Cup 2004, Asia Cup Cricket in 1988 and in 2000 and the final match of Asian Test Championship 1998-99. So, the tenth member of the test cricket has enough previous experience of hosting a major tournament like T20 World Cup successfully.

Meanwhile, former BCCI chief, Sharad Pawar, has been announced the new ICC president today and he would now replace outgoing president David Morgan whose two-year tenure came to an end.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> If they can come out of Awami vudoo spell "digital" title then this, although far fetch, can do some good. By now we all know Awami "digital deception" has been an utter failed exercise.



We do not only know AL deception, but we also know the Jamaat deception since 1971. It is so power hungry that it has become just a small tail of BNP. It uses all the BNP privileges while in power. Nizami was an agriculture minister during BNP.

Except that he is honest personally he did nothing that helped the agriculture in BD. Because of his Jamaati policy, BD had to import an extra $600 million worth of food from your favourite RAW country India. So, if today it is AL deception, yesterday it was Razakar DECEPTION.


----------



## eastwatch

RMG exports to Japan rise

Monday, July 5, 2010
RMG exports to Japan rise 

Workers pass a busy day at a garment factory. RMG exports to Japan were buoyant in the first 10 months of the immediate past fiscal year.Photo: STAR
Refayet Ullah MirdhaGarment exports to the new destination of Japan maintained a high growth rate in July-April of fiscal 2009-10 riding on the back of high demand for Bangladeshi apparel items there. 

According to data from state-owned Export Promotion Bureau, Bangladesh exported knitwear items worth $60.02 million in the first 10 months of the immediate past fiscal year, which was $18.15 million in the same period of fiscal 2008-09. 

In the July-April period of fiscal 2009-10, knitwear exports to Japan grew by 230.65 percent. Bangladesh logged $89.87 million in earnings from woven garment exports, registering a robust 121.46 percent growth over the same period a year ago.

Data showed that RMG exports to Japan were worth $74.38 million in fiscal 2008-09, compared to $28.04 million in fiscal 2007-08.

Exporters said RMG exports to Japan are buoyant as the Asian giant reduced its dependence on China, the largest supplier of apparel items globally because of the government's recent adoption of the China+1 policy.

A major exporter to Japan said Japanese importers are coming to Bangladesh for competitive prices and the labour crisis in China. Japan was dependent on Chinese apparel makers over the last 20 years. 

"Moreover, the Japanese government has recently decided to divert outsourcing of apparel items to other countries, like Bangladesh and Vietnam," he said, requesting anonymity. 

The Bangladesh government's incentives for entering new destinations is also inspiring exporters to achieve the high export growth to Japan, he said.

He said many Chinese manufacturers are failing to carry out the orders because of a shortage of labour, higher wages and continuous labour unrest.

"Bangladesh should deepen diplomatic relations with Japan, so that we continue such export growth to this potential market," he said.

However, he warned that if the government fails to provide an adequate supply of gas and power to the manufacturing units, exporters would not be able to maintain the lead-time set by international buyers. 

"If this happens, we will lose our potential customers."

Viyellatex Group Chairman and Managing Director David Hasanat said Bangladesh has a lot of opportunity in the Japanese market, as the big buyers of the country are entering Bangladesh.

He said the Japanese apparel market is worth more than $35 billion a year. "We have an opportunity to grab a significant amount of this figure if we go for aggressive marketing drives."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

eastwatch said:


> RMG exports to Japan rise
> 
> Monday, July 5, 2010
> RMG exports to Japan rise
> 
> Workers pass a busy day at a garment factory. RMG exports to Japan were buoyant in the first 10 months of the immediate past fiscal year.Photo: STAR
> Refayet Ullah MirdhaGarment exports to the new destination of Japan maintained a high growth rate in July-April of fiscal 2009-10 riding on the back of high demand for Bangladeshi apparel items there.
> 
> According to data from state-owned Export Promotion Bureau, Bangladesh exported knitwear items worth $60.02 million in the first 10 months of the immediate past fiscal year, which was $18.15 million in the same period of fiscal 2008-09.
> 
> In the July-April period of fiscal 2009-10, knitwear exports to Japan grew by 230.65 percent. Bangladesh logged $89.87 million in earnings from woven garment exports, registering a robust 121.46 percent growth over the same period a year ago.
> 
> Data showed that RMG exports to Japan were worth $74.38 million in fiscal 2008-09, compared to $28.04 million in fiscal 2007-08.
> 
> Exporters said RMG exports to Japan are buoyant as the Asian giant reduced its dependence on China, the largest supplier of apparel items globally because of the government's recent adoption of the China+1 policy.
> 
> A major exporter to Japan said Japanese importers are coming to Bangladesh for competitive prices and the labour crisis in China. Japan was dependent on Chinese apparel makers over the last 20 years.
> 
> "Moreover, the Japanese government has recently decided to divert outsourcing of apparel items to other countries, like Bangladesh and Vietnam," he said, requesting anonymity.
> 
> The Bangladesh government's incentives for entering new destinations is also inspiring exporters to achieve the high export growth to Japan, he said.
> 
> He said many Chinese manufacturers are failing to carry out the orders because of a shortage of labour, higher wages and continuous labour unrest.
> 
> "Bangladesh should deepen diplomatic relations with Japan, so that we continue such export growth to this potential market," he said.
> 
> However, he warned that if the government fails to provide an adequate supply of gas and power to the manufacturing units, exporters would not be able to maintain the lead-time set by international buyers.
> 
> "If this happens, we will lose our potential customers."
> 
> Viyellatex Group Chairman and Managing Director David Hasanat said Bangladesh has a lot of opportunity in the Japanese market, as the big buyers of the country are entering Bangladesh.
> 
> He said the Japanese apparel market is worth more than $35 billion a year. "We have an opportunity to grab a significant amount of this figure if we go for aggressive marketing drives."



The factory people should be kept happy and specially now when the busy season of Xmas shopping is coming up , last year I bought so many made in Bangladesh Tommy Hilfiger on boxing day.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Plan to set up 3,000km power transmission line underway*

Sunday, 04 July 2010 21:37

Plan to set up 3,000km power transmission line underway

Plan to set up 3,000km power transmission line underway
Govt plans big to rev up generation

M Azizur Rahman

The government has embarked on setting up a massive 3,000-kilometre high- quality, upgraded electricity transmission line set-up worth over US$ 1.0 billion to transmit newly produced power to consumers across the country, officials said Tuesday.

State-owned Power Grid Company of Bangladesh Ltd (PGCB) has been entrusted with the task of building modern East-West and North-South transmission lines and upgrade necessary infrastructure with a view to transmitting 20,000mw of electricity, five times higher than the present 4,000mw capacity.

PGCB, the country's lone electricity transmission entity, has already initiated work for implementing some 16 electricity transmission projects, a senior Power Ministry official told the FE.

He said 60,000 kilometers of electricity distribution lines would also be set up under the government's mega plan, under which it has earmarked the generation of 9,426mw of additional electricity in next five years.

Under the mega plan, an additional 792mw of power will be generated in 2010, 920mw in 2011, 2269mw in 2012, 1675mw in 2013, 1170mw in 2014 and 2600mw in 2015.

Officials said at present the country has 8,000km electricity transmission lines, most of which are aging, and lack efficiency to carry around 4,000mw of electricity.

The PGCB collects wheeling charges from power entities for carrying electricity through its transmission lines.

The state-owned electricity transmission company is now implementing seven foreign funded projects under Annual Development Programme (ADP), which include installation of 4,000km optical fibre ground wire for smooth supply of electricity across the country.

Chittagong-Meghnaghat 400 kilo-volt (KV) 260km electricity transmission line, Aminbazar-Khulna 400 KV 200km transmission line, Bibyana-Kaliakoir 400 KV 194km transmission line, Fenchuganj-Comilla 230 KV 160km transmission line and Barisal-Bhola 230 KV 60km electricity transmission line projects are among the major projects which the PGCB is set to implement within the shortest possible time.

All these projects were put on offer before the investors from home and abroad for investment during Saturday's day-long conference titled "Investment in Power Sector of Bangladesh: Opportunities and Challenges."

The PGCB is also working for electricity interconnection between Tripura and the eastern region of Bangladesh to facilitate power import from India.

The company has also decided to implement the Anowara-Meghnaghhat 400 KV transmission line, Goalpara-Bagerhat 132 KV single circuit transmission line, Ishwardi-Rajshahi 230 KV transmission line, Rauzan-Shikalbaha 230 KV transmission line and Hathazari-Khulshi 230 KV transmission line shortly.

It has also eyed construction of 230 KV power sub-stations at Syampur, Jhenaidah, Bheramara and Sripur.

The PGCB has also planned to construct Chandraghona-Khagrachhari 132 KV transmission line, Mymensingh-Tangail 132 KV double-circuit transmission line and Brahmanbaria-Narsingdi 132 KV double-circuit transmission lines.

The company is also working to enhance the existing capacity of grid sub-stations and transmission lines to supply newly generated electricity smoothly at different voltage levels.

To implement the government's mega plan of augmenting electricity generation, the power ministry has already approved installation of over a dozen oil-based rental power plants and half a dozen public sector peaking power plants.

Seven combined cycle power plants having an aggregated generation capacity of 1650mw, eight peaking power plants having 700mw generation capacity, 2600mw capacity imported coal based steam plant, renewable energy based power plant to generate 109mw are among the power projects the government has planned to set up on build own and operate (BOO) basis in next five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Plan for 2,000MW more for national grid*

Sunday, 04 July 2010 21:38

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

Plan for 2,000MW more for national grid
BPDB, RPCL sign deal to generate electricity
BSS, DHAKA

Nearly 2,000 megawatt of electricity will be added to the national grid before next summer starts in March, hopes Bangladesh Power Development Board (BPDB), as it struck a deal for a 150-225mw plant yesterday.

The agreement is largely viewed as part of government's frantic efforts to feed the power hungry country, which has now an average shortage of 1,000 mw electricity during evening peak hours against a total generation hovering around 4,000 mw everyday.

BPDB signed the agreement with Rural Power Company Limited (RPCL) to generate electricity from the plant based on both gas and furnace oil.

The agreement is second of its kind for RPCL, which provides 175 mw to national grid everyday from its Shambhuganj plants.

Secretary of BPDB Azizul Islam and Managing Director of RPCL Abdus Sabur inked the pact that involves a cost of 12.7 crore Euro. The plant is likely to be set up somewhere in Gazipur district, sources said.

"The power crisis is not going to disappear very shortly, but things would certainly improve before next summer," a senior official of power development board told the news agency on the sidelines of the agreement signing ceremony held at WAPDA Bhaban.

The official said 1,200 megawatts of power would come from quick rental power plants, while 792 mw would be available from four rental plants, and three power stations at Shikalbaha, Siddhirganj and Fenchuganj before March, 2011. The BPDB earlier signed agreements for 617 mw of electricity from quick rental power plants that are supposed to supply electricity to national grid within 3-7 months.

The rest of the agreements are expected to be initialled by next two weeks, sources said.

BPDB said the shortage of power during next summer days would be eased, reducing the sufferings of the people from all over the country.

The department has not only been looking into increasing the generation but also consulting agencies concerned for ensuring efficient uses of energy in Bangladesh.

The country has marked a record generation of 4,606 mw of electricity on April 14, coinciding with Bengali New Year's Pahela Boishakh, against a derated total capacity of 5,376 mw from both public and private sector plants. The crisis of gas, major source of energy for power plants, has forced to cut 692 mw during last summer, BPDB sources said.

Meanwhile, a delegation of Kuwait, which has a stake in Bangladesh energy and power sector, is scheduled to arrive in Dhaka tomorrow. The delegation will hold discussions with their local counterparts on power sector development in Bangladesh and visit a power plant in Chittagong before leaving Dhaka on July 16, BPDB sources said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Forex reserve crosses $10b*

Sunday, 04 July 2010 21:35

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

Forex reserve crosses $10b
STAFF REPORTER

The country's foreign exchange reserve crossed $10 billion at the end of the just concluded fiscal year, according to the Bangladesh Bank.

According to a statement issued by the central bank yesterday, rise in remittance inflow, moderate exports and declining import payments together helped increase the country's foreign exchange reserve up to $10,752.82 million in June.

It said remittance rose by over 14 per cent while a significant decline took place in import payments mainly with the foodgrain imports.

In November last year, the foreign exchange reserve crossed $10 billion for the first time and the increasing trend continued till end of the fiscal year 2009-10.

The central bank governor, Atiur Rahman, in a press conference termed the reserve a historic and rare achievement for the country.

The foreign exchange reserve was $9 billion in September 2009 and $7.47 billion in June 2009, he said.

In June 2007, it was slightly above $5 billion.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Investing in the power sector*

Sunday, 04 July 2010 21:41

Investing in the power sector

Investing in the power sector

Policy makers in Bangladesh have been reiterating their goal about accelerating the growth rate of the economy from nearly six per cent to eight per cent at the fastest. In order to accomplish this goal, power generation capacities need to increase by at least 24 per cent annually. The government has, thus, been looking for investments in the power sector to the tune of $ 10 billion in the next five years to raise power generation to 10,000 mw. In pursuit of this, road shows were organised in London, New York and Singapore to attract potential foreign investors to invest in the country's power sector.

Foreign investments in this sector are needed in view of the great urgency to substantially increase power generation. The power crisis is not only holding back investments in different sectors of the economy but also hindering the operations of the established industries and services at capacity that has led to under-productivity. Power insufficiency and ways and means to overcome the same merit, therefore, to be at the top of the public policy agenda.

In this situation, a conference was held at Hotel Sonargaon in Dhaka last Saturday. Reportedly, the foreign investors in the conference were mostly the ones who earlier showed interest in the road shows last year. They have now been briefed more and well on the prospects of investments in the country's power sector. They have been appraised that Bangladesh happens to be punctual in dealing with foreign investors in the sector. The foreign investors who have already a presence in the country know it that the government here has never defaulted in paying its dues to them in time. They must have realized from attending the conference that this country offers a good opportunity for investments since its policies are sound and that there would be no worries about marketing of power to be produced since its economy as a whole is aspiring to grow on a higher growth track.

Besides, the macro-economic fundamentals of the country are also sound and internationally renowned credit rating agencies have predicted the continuity of such favourable conditions in the foreseeable future. Bangladesh maintains a highly up-to-date currency convertibility system and foreign investors should have otherwise no difficulty in repatriating their profits and capital. Donor agencies namely the World Bank (WB) and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) have committed to provide funds for the development of Bangladesh's power sector. Besides, Bangladesh has otherwise very attractive policy environment in the region to create appeal among foreign investors.

Thus, all these possibilities weigh favourably, on Bangladesh side, in its expectation about attracting the badly needed investments to the power sector. But as the saying goes that nothing succeeds like success, the government should engage in fast track follow-up negotiations with the likely investors after the conference. It should give some clear signals about the pricing policy in the power sector. It is important for all investors to assess the marketing situation in a predictable manner, without expecting any policy flip-flop. Furthermore, there is also the great need to prepare and unfurl the coal policy at the quickest. Some major power plants to be built are planned to be coal-based. For all power plants to operate successfully, investors will need to get beforehand a comprehensive picture about the source of power generation. Meanwhile, all-out efforts should be made to find out new reserves of gas. Newly found good reserves of gas will inspire the investors to come forward to set up easily more gas-fired power plants.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Bangladesh may benefit from rising labour costs in China
*

Sunday, 04 July 2010 21:44

Bangladesh may benefit from rising labour costs in China

Bangladesh may benefit from rising labour costs in China

JAKARTA, July 4 (AFP): Labour costs and the value of China's currency are sending ripples around Asia as countries jostle to lure manufacturers that are rethinking their Chinese operations, analysts and officials said.

Worker unrest at foreign-owned factories and the prospect of higher wage costs are forcing some manufacturers to consider countries such as Bangladesh, India, Indonesia and Vietnam, where wages remain relatively low.

Bangladesh, which has the lowest minimum wage in the world at just 25 dollars a month, is poised to reap the benefits as long as it can resolve its own chronic labour disputes and fix its crumbling infrastructure, experts say.

"Bangladesh has a huge opportunity to capitalise on rising costs in China," said Ifty Islam, an investment banker at Dhaka-based Asian Tiger Capital.

"But it is difficult to get more foreign firms to come if we can't prevent labour unrest," he said.

In September a subsidiary of Japan's Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, MHI Aerospace Vietnam, opened the country's first aircraft parts plant, citing Vietnam's relatively low wages.

A study by the Japan External Trade Organization found that a Vietnamese manufacturing worker earned 101 dollars a month against 217 in China.

Nissan chief Carlos Ghosn recently said the Japanese automaker was paying "a lot of attention" to strike action in China but this did not mean there would be any change in its plans to ramp up production in the country.

Even so, Ghosn announced last week that the company intended to double capacity of its assembly plant in Indonesia, which he said could become an "export force" if it improved its creaking infrastructure.

His point underscored the fact that despite the slight appreciation of its currency and corresponding higher wage costs, China was light years ahead of its rivals in terms of supply-chain infrastructure like ports and railways.

Indonesian Trade Minister Mari Pangestu said in January that there was a "permanent trend" of shoe manufacturers shifting from China to Indonesia, resulting in 1.8 billion dollars of investment over the last four years.

Bruce Tsao, an analyst with Capital Securities in Taipei, said dramatic wage hikes in the mainland were "adding more woe to labour-intensive industries in China already troubled by low profit margins".


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

eastwatch said:


> We do not only know AL deception, but we also know the Jamaat deception since 1971. It is so power hungry that it has become just a small tail of BNP. It uses all the BNP privileges while in power. Nizami was an agriculture minister during BNP.
> 
> Except that he is honest personally he did nothing that helped the agriculture in BD. Because of his Jamaati policy, BD had to import an extra $600 million worth of food from your favourite RAW country India. So, if today it is AL deception, yesterday it was Razakar DECEPTION.



Nizami story is a long past story.... what the military backed caretaker government did.... what the awami government is doing regarding importing food from RAW country india???

Will you clarify this to me?


----------



## idune

sami6108 said:


> Plan to set up 3,000km power transmission line underway
> Govt plans big to rev up generation
> 
> M Azizur Rahman
> 
> The government has embarked on setting up a massive 3,000-kilometre high- quality, upgraded electricity transmission line set-up worth over US$ 1.0 billion to transmit newly produced power to consumers across the country, officials said Tuesday.



Awami regime is setting up another scheme for looting money from transmission line scam. They could not even supply electricity to existing lines and users. What these new lines will do sitting idle making some Awami looters rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

eastwatch said:


> We do not only know AL deception, but we also know the Jamaat deception since 1971. It is so power hungry that it has become just a small tail of BNP. It uses all the BNP privileges while in power. Nizami was an agriculture minister during BNP.
> 
> Except that he is honest personally he did nothing that helped the agriculture in BD. Because of his Jamaati policy, BD had to import an extra $600 million worth of food from your favourite RAW country India. So, if today it is AL deception, yesterday it was Razakar DECEPTION.





idune said:


> Awami regime is setting up another scheme for looting money from transmission line scam. They could not even supply electricity to existing lines and users. What these new lines will do sitting idle making some Awami looters rich.



Lol... this is a traditional business of bangladesh... but however your question has been answered in the 1st 2 paragraph of the article...

It is because to increase the transmission capacity to 20000 MW even though current capacity is 4000 MW and as all the current existing transmission lines are aging. 

According to the government estimate they are planning to increase the capacity to 10000 MW by 2015 and may be towards 20000 to 25000 by the year 2020.

Lets see to what extend government become successful while doing all these or all these stuff turned out to be an empty vessel and a looting scheme.

Only time will say what is what.


----------



## eastwatch

sami6108 said:


> Nizami story is a long past story.... what the military backed caretaker government did.... what the awami government is doing regarding importing food from RAW country india???
> 
> Will you clarify this to me?



No, I will not clarify that. Because our biggest internet asset Idune talks as if India is taking away all our assets and all our land because AL is in power. He fancies his sentebces with the catchphrase DECEPTION all too often. So, my answer was to that kind of posts.

By the way, total yearly import from India is now around $2.8 billion. But it was more than $3.5 billion a few years ago. So, which Party is selling the interest of our country to India?


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> Awami regime is setting up another scheme for looting money from transmission line scam. They could not even supply electricity to existing lines and users. What these new lines will do sitting idle making some Awami looters rich.



Thats your problem as well as your BNP jamatis. You cants see the future. Govt is working to have 20,000 MW of electricity by 2021. So they need transmission line for that. Otherwise what will you do with all the powerplants if you cant transmit the power to the consumers? Current transmission line is not even good to transmit 4000 MW of electricity let alone 20,000 MW.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Thats your problem as well as your BNP jamatis. You cants see the future. Govt is working to have 20,000 MW of electricity by 2021. So they need transmission line for that. Otherwise what will you do with all the powerplants if you cant transmit the power to the consumers? Current transmission line is not even good to transmit 4000 MW of electricity let alone 20,000 MW.



But, I thought the Jamaatis & KOKKO have already built many thousand kms of KHAMBA transmission lines. Are these lines not sufficient to carry power?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

eastwatch said:


> But, I thought the Jamaatis & KOKKO have already built many thousand kms of KHAMBA transmission lines. Are these lines not sufficient to carry power?


 Those are called distribution line ... not transmission line. Electricity department in bangladesh is separated in to 3 parts.. generation, transmission and distribution. 

Main part of the transmission is to connect the generating unit to distribution unit ie. 33/11 kv sub station. From the sub station to users home... this is known as distribution line... where kokko might have done khamba business.

But do not worry. Read the article... it said that government has a plan to build 60000 km worth of distribution line and will take this mega project soon . 

This is couple of times bigger project than the projects were undertaken by bnp-jammat jot sorkar. If they can impliment it than it is really great... else you can imagine there is a huge chance of corruption.


----------



## eastwatch

sami6108 said:


> But do not worry. Read the article... it said that government has a plan to build 60000 km worth of distribution line and will take this mega project soon .
> 
> This is couple of times bigger project than the projects were undertaken by bnp-jammat jot sorkar. If they can impliment it than it is really great... else you can imagine there is a huge chance of corruption.



I wonder who are going to be the next KOKKOs.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Govt to set up SME village in Keraniganj*

Sunday, 04 July 2010 21:46

Govt to set up SME village in Keraniganj

Govt to set up SME village in Keraniganj
Says managing director of SME Foundation
Star Business Report

The government has selected Keraniganj for establishing the first ever cluster village in the country for small and medium enterprises (SMEs), the managing director of SME Foundation said yesterday.

Syed Rezwanul Kabir said the feasibility study of the cluster village will be complete within December this year and the government will then go for land acquisition.

International Finance Corporation (IFC) will provide fund for the project.

Rezwanul Kabir was speaking at a discussion on 'development of plastic industries' at Bangladesh Plastic Goods Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BPGMEA) office in Dhaka. BPGMEA and SME Foundation co-organised the discussion.

The cluster village will have facilities for light engineering, plastic, electric and electronic industries, news agency BSS said, quoting the MD of the SME Foundation.

The SME village will be fully operational in two years subject to availability of support from all corners including the trade bodies, Rezwanul Kabir said.

Leaders of the plastic goods sector demanded low-interest loans and arrangements to provide training for the workers in the sector.

They also called for establishing an international standard testing laboratory, and polymer, mould and recycling industry to accelerate the growth of the sector, now growing at 20 percent annually.

The SME Foundation has extended support to the association to help develop its ICT capacity.

Shahedul Islam Helal, president of BPGMEA, said the sector is already stuck with such problems as misinterpretation of the environmental law and its use, and absence of export subsidy.

The industry indirectly exports products worth around Tk 1,200 crore a year to countries including the US, Canada and in Europe, he added.

The plastic industry has a domestic market of Tk 5,000 crore and provides jobs to around six lakh people in 3,000 factories across the country, Helal said.

The SME Foundation MD said the government has already declared plastic as a thrust sector.

He said the SME Foundation will help the association get a paperless environment and ensure an easy access to information.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Sea Pearl Beach Resort to make debut early 2012*

Saturday, 26 June 2010 21:45

Sea Pearl Beach Resort to make debut early 2012

Sea Pearl Beach Resort to make debut early 2012
FE Report

Construction of Sea Pearl Beach Resort and Spa, country's first eco-friendly luxury resort, being built in Cox's Bazar started in January this year and is expected to be completed in April 2012.

Addressing a press briefing, Alwyn Dixon, Director, Sales of the Resort disclosed this Saturday in the city.

The company borrowed a syndicated loan service from a number of private commercial banks led by Prime Bank Ltd.

Besides mentioning different features of the Resort, Alwyn Dixon also explained Vacation Ownership and Interval International's role in helping the Resort maintain international standards meticulously.

Located on over 7.0 acres of land at Inani Beach of Cox's Bazar, Sea Pearl Beach Resort will have 200 suites and studio apartments, among which, 150 will be reserved for the timesharers and the rest 50 will be used as the normal hotel condominiums.

The Resort will be the first hospitality property to introduce Vacation Ownership in Bangladesh. Vacation Ownership is a form of ownership or right to the use of a holiday property in which multiple parties hold rights to use the property, and each sharer is allotted a period of time - typically one week - in which they may use the property.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Dhaka gets $129m IDB loan to set up deep-sea oil unloading facility*

Saturday, 26 June 2010 21:51

Dhaka gets $129m IDB loan to set up deep-sea oil unloading facility

Dhaka gets $129m IDB loan to set up deep-sea oil unloading facility
Monira Munni

The government has sealed a US$129 million soft credit from Islamic Development Bank to build the country's first offshore floating platform aimed at saving billions of taka it spends in unloading oil in deep sea.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith signed the deal with the Jeddah-based development lender, paving the way for building a 'Single Point Mooring' in the Bay of Bengal, he said.

"The pipeline from the floating platform will save both time and money," Muhith told the FE after returning to the capital from central Asian country of Azerbaijan where the IDB held its annual meeting.

"It will help unload crude oil and refined petroleum from mother vessels in the deep sea without landing in the port," the minister said, adding the unloaded oil would be brought to the shore through pipeline.

Construction of the offshore platform will start within the next two to three months and is expected to be completed by 2011, he said.

State-run refinery, Eastern Refinery Limited (ERL), and the country's lone oil importer and distributor, Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC), will install the oil unloading facility.

The platform would be set up in south-west of Kutubdia island in the Bay of Bengal, about 70-kilometre south of the Chittagong port. A 77-kilometre-long 36-diameter pipeline would link ERL with the Single Point Mooring.

Rezaul Alam, the managing director of ERL, said the "pay-back time" of the 9.54 billion taka is four and a half years, meaning the project would save at least 2.50 billion taka a year in unloading cost.

"Currently, two ships of the BSC (Bangladesh Shipping Corporation) unload crude from the mother vessels and then carry it back to ERL landing stations. It is time-consuming and very costly," he said.

"Now 10 to 12 days is required for unloading imported petroleum or crude from a mother vessel. We count huge amount of extra fare to the vessels for any delay in unloading," said an ERL official.

After constructing the pipeline and the floating platform in the Bay only two days would be required to unload oil and supply it to the ERL, the official added.

The country imports nearly 3.7 million tonnes of crude and refined oil by ships from different countries especially from the Gulf to meet growing demand. The amount is set to soar as the country has undertaken series of new diesel-fired power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

*NBR revenue earning shoots past target in 2009-2010*
*
Surpassing figure reaches Tk 8b*


Doulot Akter Mala

The National Board of Revenue (NBR) has exceeded its target for the 2009-2010 fiscal surpassing it by nearly Tk 8.0 billion, thanks to the outstanding performance in collection of Value Added Tax (VAT) and income tax, according to a provisional data.

VAT collection has exceeded its target by Tk 7.0 billion, while income tax by Tk 5.27 billion in the just concluded fiscal.

The revenue board has collected Tk 617.98 billion revenue against its target Tk 610 billion for the just concluded fiscal.

The government every year slashes revenue earning target but for the just concluded fiscal the target was kept the same as before after observing the performance of the revenue department, officials said.

The NBR has maintained 18 per cent growth in revenue collection compared to the previous fiscal.

Both income tax and VAT departments have achieved growth for over 23 per cent compared to that of the corresponding period in the last fiscal, the provisional figure said.

Revenue earning from the customs posted a poor growth of 9.67 per cent but impressive growth of VAT and income tax has offset the loss.

The NBR has collected income tax worth Tk 170.87 billion against its target for Tk 165.60 billion.

The VAT department has collected Tk 214.36 billion tax against its target for Tk 207.35 billion for 2009-2010 fiscal.

The revenue authorities collected around Tk 228 billion as customs duty during the 2009-10 fiscal against the target of Tk 232 billion.

The NBR has failed to achieve its target in 2008-09 fiscal, but it was close to target. The revenue board

collected Tk 525 billion revenue against its target for Tk 530 billion for the year.

The NBR officials said the government should encourage revenue officials in their work by providing incentives to maintain the upward growth.

"The tax officials have worked hard to surpass the target despite insufficient logistics and manpower at the tax offices," said a senior tax official.

The target for the current fiscal was set at Tk 725.90 billion for NBR which would be a challenge for the tax departments, he added. 


NBR revenue earning shoots past target in 2009-2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Govt okays Ctg-Cox's Bazar rail link | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Govt okays Ctg-Cox's Bazar rail link 
Tue, Jul 6th, 2010 11:14 pm 

Dhaka, July 6 (bdnews24.com)  The government has given approval to set up rail links between Chittagong and Cox's Bazaar, which will eventually be stretched to the Bangladesh-Myanmar border. 

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) has approved the Tk 18.52 billion project on Tuesday, said the planning minister. 

"The ultimate goal to extend this single-line railway track to the border point of Ghundum is to connect with China as well as to keep corridor for the Trans Asian Railway," AK Khandker told the press after the ECNEC meeting. 

Of the total projected cost to build the railway network, Tk 6.7 billion will be funded from the state coffer while the remaining Tk 11.82 billion would come from foreign aid. 

Khandker said that the ADB is interested to fund this project. 

"However, talks are also going on with China for funds." 

The project is expected to be implemented by July 2014. 

Replying to a query, the planning minister said that the project's initial stages, like land acquisitions would start despite no commitments from the development partners yet on the project. 

Tuesday's ECNEC meeting altogether gave the green signal to eight projects worth Tk 40.44 billion, which includes a Tk 4.1 billion to renovate the Gulshan-Baridhara-Banani lake, Tk 1.2 billion for infrastructure development of Dhaka University and Tk 2.3 billion for the energy and mineral resources division's '2-D Seismic Survey under Fast Track Program' project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Exports rise on apparel rebound*

Tuesday, 06 July 2010 21:02

Exports rise on apparel rebound

Exports rise on apparel rebound
Refayet Ullah Mirdha

Overall exports grew 2.48 percent to $14.49 billion in the first 11 months of the immediate past fiscal year compared to the same period a year earlier, Export Promotion Bureau data showed yesterday.

The state-run promotional agency also pointed to the $1.64 billion exports in the single month of May, showing a 16.71 percent growth over this month a year ago. The annual export target for FY2009-10 was set at $17.6 billion.

Exporters attributed the rise to a sharp rebound of readymade garment and the addition of raw jute and jute products to the export basket.

During July-May, Bangladesh fetched $5.85 billion from knit exports, $5.39 billion from woven, $182.43 million from raw jute and $441.11 million from jute goods.

Fazlul Hoque, president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said month-wise garment export registered the second highest growth in May after July of FY 2008-09.

In May, knit exports were $632.32 million and woven $555.98 million. The rates of growth in these two sub-sectors are 9.29 percent and 12.68 percent respectively.

"The trend is positive, despite many hurdles. Frequent labour unrest, acute energy crunch and poor infrastructure are some of these hurdles," the knit sector leader said.

He also pointed to the enhanced rate of orders international buyers now place to Bangladesh. He said China, the largest supplier of apparels, is now faced with acute shortage of workers and frequent unrest in manufacturing units.

Hoque expressed his unhappiness that the central bank is yet to disburse the stimulus fund to apparel makers, although the finance ministry directive came at least two months ago.

"The time-bound disbursement of stimulus money to manufacturers, especially the small and medium factory owners, will help a lot to keep exports in positive trend," he said.


----------



## akash57

*Jute exports surge, tea dips in FY 2009-10*

Jute and jute products from Bangladesh shined on the export markets when tea was on the edge of losing earnings, thanks to production shortfall for a late monsoon. 

The latest Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) review tallied 69.82 percent rise in exports of jute goods and 44.35 percent in the raw jute export on robust demands from the eco-cautious consumers.In the just ended 2009-10 financial year, jute sector fetched around US $548 million from overseas market, substantially higher from the amount of the previous year. 

Draught-hit tea lost its place on the market mainly because of short supply to the global buyers when producers consolidated their efforts to meet the domestic demands. Tea export in 2009-10 was recorded only US $6.01 million, over 50 percent lower than previous earnings.

The EPB review also noted least satisfaction in export earnings for the past financial year when the prices of most commodities on global market declined due to slim demands from recession-hit consumers.

The review registered 2.51 percent rise in the trade volume, but 1.54 percent fall in export earnings that resulted in 8.67 percent decline in the total export earnings in the end of April.

The country in July-April of the past fiscal year earned US $12,940.05 million against a target of US $14,168 million. The earning, however, was 19.03 percent higher than US $12,816.11 million of 2008-09.

The EPB review does not have any figure for the last two months of 2009-10 financial year, but recent data from Bangladesh Bank (BB) showed a rebound in the export market against the backdrop of the global recovery.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## akash57

*Malek Spinning to establish petrochemical complex*

The IPO lottery of Malek Spinning Mills Ltd. was held Tuesday in the city amidst huge and unprecedented participation from investors.

A total of 80,000 applicants won the lotteries against 1.50 million applicants..

The IPO subscription of Tk 1.0 billion has fetched a huge sum of Tk 16.31 billion which is 16.31 times higher than the IPO amount. 

Company sources said the refund warrants will be distributed from July 10.

"It is the highest IPO over-subscription record in textile sector in Bangladesh," said Azizur R Chowdhury, Director, Malek Spinning Mills Ltd.

A Matin Chowdhury, Managing Director of the company said Malek Spinning will utilise the proceeds from the IPO to establish a PetroChemical Complex, which will be the first of its kind in Bangladesh producing Bottle Grade PET resin and Textile Grade Chips along with Polyester Fiber.

"This will result in import substitution which will translate into significant savings of foreign currency as well as stimulating tremendous growth in the polyester manufacturing industry", Mr Matin added.

Moshiur Rahman, Director of the company stated that MSM is one of the leading spinning mills in Bangladesh and one of the very few spinning mills which has a turnover of above Tk 3.0 billion per annum.

MSM is a cotton USA licensee equipped with state-of-the-art machinery producing yarn used in the export market and is one of the only two factories in Bangladesh which has been awarded the USTERIZED certificate by the Uster Technologies, Switzerland. 

B.K Chaki, DGM, Accounts & Finance said, starting with a capacity of 6,000 spindles and annual sales of Tk 95 million, MSM now has a capacity of 63,624 spindles along with an open-end capacity of 40 tons daily with a projected annual sale of approximately Tk 3.88 billion per annum, a staggering growth rate of 40 times in 21 years.

In his welcome address, the MD expressed gratitude to the investors and thanked the regulators, Issue Managers and Post Issue Managers for their guidance and support in taking the process forward smoothly.

Malek Spinning to establish petrochemical complex


----------



## fallstuff

Bangladesh may benefit from rising labour costs in China



*Bangladesh may benefit from rising labour costs in China*

JAKARTA, July 4 (AFP): Labour costs and the value of China's currency are sending ripples around Asia as countries jostle to lure manufacturers that are rethinking their Chinese operations, analysts and officials said.

Worker unrest at foreign-owned factories and the prospect of higher wage costs are forcing some manufacturers to consider countries such as Bangladesh, India, Indonesia and Vietnam, where wages remain relatively low.

Bangladesh, which has the lowest minimum wage in the world at just 25 dollars a month, is poised to reap the benefits as long as it can resolve its own chronic labour disputes and fix its crumbling infrastructure, experts say.

"Bangladesh has a huge opportunity to capitalise on rising costs in China," said Ifty Islam, an investment banker at Dhaka-based Asian Tiger Capital.

"But it is difficult to get more foreign firms to come if we can't prevent labour unrest," he said.

In September a subsidiary of Japan's Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, MHI Aerospace Vietnam, opened the country's first aircraft parts plant, citing Vietnam's relatively low wages.

A study by the Japan External Trade Organization found that a Vietnamese manufacturing worker earned 101 dollars a month against 217 in China.

Nissan chief Carlos Ghosn recently said the Japanese automaker was paying "a lot of attention" to strike action in China but this did not mean there would be any change in its plans to ramp up production in the country.

Even so, Ghosn announced last week that the company intended to double capacity of its assembly plant in Indonesia, which he said could become an "export force" if it improved its creaking infrastructure.

His point underscored the fact that despite the slight appreciation of its currency and corresponding higher wage costs, China was light years ahead of its rivals in terms of supply-chain infrastructure like ports and railways.

Indonesian Trade Minister Mari Pangestu said in January that there was a "permanent trend" of shoe manufacturers shifting from China to Indonesia, resulting in 1.8 billion dollars of investment over the last four years.

Bruce Tsao, an analyst with Capital Securities in Taipei, said dramatic wage hikes in the mainland were "adding more woe to labour-intensive industries in China already troubled by low profit margins".

Link:
Bangladesh may benefit from rising labour costs in China


----------



## idune

fallstuff said:


> Bangladesh may benefit from rising labour costs in China



Not for long, lobor and electricity cost will almost doubled in Bangladesh. Its amazing writers of these dime a dozen articles and posters are utterly failed to realize the ground realities.

*RMG workers get their way. Wages to be hiked*
http://www.fibre2fashion.com/news/apparel-news/newsdetails.aspx?news_id=85491

*Govt plans to hike power tariff to offset losses from high-cost plants*
http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/more.php?news_id=100099


----------



## idune

*Govt permits harmful coal import *

Tue, Jul 6th, 2010 11:38 pm BdST 

Dhaka, July 6 (bdnews24.com)  The government has again allowed coal import containing over 1 percent sulphur from next year, raising concern among environmentalists who fear that the move would harm the environment. 

The commerce ministry, in a press release, said on Tuesday that the high-sulphur coal could be imported considering its demand for the sake of the country's economic development and conserving environmental balance as far as possible until June 30, 2011. 

*'Over one percent sulphur-mixed coal' is banned in the current Import Policy-2009-12 and Import Policy-2006-9.* 

The government was forced to take the decision in the face of persistent demand from the businessmen, a ministry official told bdnews24.com. He also said that the permission for importation of such amount of Sulphur-mixed coal ended on June 30, this year. 
Reacting to the government move, Save the Environment Movement chairman Abu Naser Khan told bdnews24.com: "Such coal is very harmful to the environment. The permission must be cancelled." 

*Over one percent sulphur-mixed coal is used in brick fields, which seriously affects surrounding crops, trees and fishes in the ponds and other water bodies, he said. *

*Most 'Over one percent sulphur-mixed coal' is imported through Sylhet border from Meghalaya state in India. *

Sylhet Coal Importers' Group general secretary Falah Uddin Ali, however, supported the government move, telling bdnews24.com, "We must import coal to meet our energy crisis." 

Ali said around 0.8 to 0.85 million tonnes of coal are imported through Sylhet border every year. In addition, around 0.2 mln tonnes of coal are imported through Burimari and other borders. 

Not a significant amount of coal is imported through China, he said. 

The commerce ministry's statement said the Department of Environment will initiate to inform 'over one per cent sulphur-mixed coal users' of advanced methods and technology to keep the pollution at minimum level. 

In addition, the National Board of Revenue will be requested to impose more tax on those coal users who use backward technology, the statement. 

It further said that Bangladesh mainly imports coal from Meghalaya, West Bengal and Bihar State. The coal of Meghalaya contains over one percent sulphur. Better coal can also be imported from Indonesia and China other than India, but importers don't import from those countries because of its high cost. 

Imported coals are used in brickfields, tea gardens, and small mills and factories. 


Govt permits harmful coal import | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Bangladesh one of the most convenient FDI destinations: WB*

Wednesday, 07 July 2010 20:47

Business

Bangladesh one of the most convenient FDI destinations: WB
Kazi Azizul Islam

Bangladesh is one the most convenient destinations for Foreign Direct Investors as some of the regulations and facilities offered by the country are very much relaxed and attractive.

The FDI friendly index in the WB&#8217;s latest report titled &#8216;Investing Across Borders 2010&#8217; surveyed opportunities in 87 countries to boost global investment competitiveness.

The report rated Bangladesh in the top of the list of countries which provide the strongest land or property lease rights to the foreign investors. Canada, Singapore, Costa Rica, Spain, UK, USA and France deliver such full-fledged facility.

Leasing a private land by the foreign investors is easy in Bangladesh while buying private land is easier in the country than that in India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka.

&#8216;Bangladesh offers the strongest lease rights&#8230; allowing land to be used as collateral and in a mortgage contract,&#8217; the report said.

The time required to lease private land in Bangladesh is around 2 months, in Afghanistan 7 months, in India for government land it takes 3 months and in Sri Lanka 10 months, the report said.

The report cited that except for Pakistan all countries in South Asia require some form of investment approval or notification. In Bangladesh and India it merely requires declaration.

The report said starting a foreign business in Bangladesh requires 55 days on an average, completing 9 procedures, in India 46 days with 16 procedures and in china 99 days with 18 procedures.

Along with Angola, Cambodia, Kosovo and Solomon Islands, Bangladesh however has been listed in 10 countries which do not have any arbitration institution.

&#8216;Bangladesh is one of the most open countries to foreign equity ownership, as measured by the Investing Across Sectors indicators,&#8217; the report said. &#8216;All of the 33 sectors covered by the indicators are fully open to foreign capital participation.&#8217;

This is the first World Bank Group report to offer objective data on laws and regulations affecting foreign direct investment that can be compared across 87 countries. Clear and effective laws and regulations are vital for ensuring best results for host economies, their citizens, and investors, the World bank said. 

The report finds that countries that do well on the Investing Across Borders indicators also tend to attract more foreign direct investment relative to the size of their economies and population. 

Conversely, countries that score poorly tend to have higher incidence of corruption, higher levels of political risk, and weaker governance structures, said the World Bank.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* $29.08m export order received in Manila by pharma companies*

Wednesday, 07 July 2010 20:46

The New Nation - Internet Edition

$29.08m export order received in Manila by pharma companies
BSS, Dhaka

As many as 15 Bangladeshi pharmaceutical companies received prospective export orders amounting to US$ 29.08 million in a single country trade fair 'Bangladesh Pharmaceuticals Expo-10' held in Manila recently. The three-day trade fair was organized, for the first time, by the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) in cooperation with the embassy of Bangladesh in Manila, Philippines from June 16, an EPB press release said here today.

The fair, held at SMX Convention center in Manila, created huge opportunity to export pharmaceuticals products to the Philippines and also other South East Asian countries.

A good number of potential visitors, prospective buyers, distributors, traders and specialized people in the pharmaceutical sector visited 15 stalls set up by Bangladeshi companies to showcase their products.

A seminar was also organized on the occasion where Bangladesh ambassador to Philippines, Ikhtiar M. Chowdhury, delivered the welcome speech. A paper was presented in the seminar on 'Bangladesh Pharmaceuticals Industry' by SM Sofiuzzaman, immediate past president of Bangladesh Association of Pharmaceuticals Industry. Joyce Cirunay, chief of products of Service Division, Bureau of Food and Drugs in Phillippines,delivered her speech on rules and regulations of Philippines about pharmaceuticals industry. She explained all sorts of rules and regulations as well as problems and prospect of Importing pharmaceuticals products in Philippines.

Secretary of the Department of Health in Philipines, Esperanzal Cabral was present in the seminar as the guest of honour.

US ambassador to Philippines Herry K.Tamas, others foreign embassy officials in Manila, representative of concerned trade bodies, a large number of dignitaries and huge numbers of media people were present in the seminar, the press release added.


----------



## idune

*Bangladeshs FDI set to fall sharply *

Wednesday, May 26, 2010

DHAKA: Foreign direct investment (FDI) into Bangladesh is set to fall sharply in the first eight months of the current fiscal year which ends in June, officials said on Tuesday.

The BOI said the country received FDI proposals worth $615 million in July-February period compared with $2.1 billion in the same period of the previous fiscal year. An acute energy crisis between July and February hit economic activity and had a knock-on effect on foreign and local investment, officials at the state-run Board of Investment (BOI) said. Demand for power in Bangladesh grows eight to 10 per cent annually, outstripping supply.

World Bank country director in Bangladesh, Ellen Goldstein, speaking separately, said: Bangladesh must raise electricity production by 10 per cent yearly to meet demand and become a middle income country by the end of 2021.

Insufficient power supply is the biggest constraint to growth, she said at a meeting with investors from the US.

Bangladeshs FDI set to fall sharply


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> *Bangladeshs FDI set to fall sharply *
> 
> Wednesday, May 26, 2010
> 
> DHAKA: Foreign direct investment (FDI) into Bangladesh is set to fall sharply in the first eight months of the current fiscal year which ends in June, officials said on Tuesday.
> 
> The BOI said the country received FDI proposals worth $615 million in July-February period compared with $2.1 billion in the same period of the previous fiscal year. An acute energy crisis between July and February hit economic activity and had a knock-on effect on foreign and local investment, officials at the state-run Board of Investment (BOI) said. Demand for power in Bangladesh grows eight to 10 per cent annually, outstripping supply.
> 
> World Bank country director in Bangladesh, Ellen Goldstein, speaking separately, said: Bangladesh must raise electricity production by 10 per cent yearly to meet demand and become a middle income country by the end of 2021.
> 
> Insufficient power supply is the biggest constraint to growth, she said at a meeting with investors from the US.
> 
> Bangladeshs FDI set to fall sharply



Dont worry dude.. 10 bln investment proposal already in the pipleline only in Power sector. In road infrastructure PPP there will be more than 25 bln dollar within next 4 years. 7 bln dollar airport is going to get started in January next year. 10 bln dollar deep sea port will start from Decembre.
We dont count your millions anymore. That is the best your BNP/Jamat could do...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

iajdani said:


> Dont worry dude.. 10 bln investment proposal already in the pipleline only in Power sector. In road infrastructure PPP there will be more than 25 bln dollar within next 4 years. 7 bln dollar airport is going to get started in January next year. 10 bln dollar deep sea port will start from Decembre.
> We dont count your millions anymore. That is the best your BNP/Jamat could do...



@iajdani can you please tell me which airport is going to be built with 7 billion dollar n will it be completely based on foreign investment. Other than that as far as I knew deep sea port will cost around 5-7 billion USD, not 10 billion dollar. Can you please provide more info to me on that along with some of the big road and insfracture projects that you have mentioned worth 25 billion dollar?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*No shortage of power beyond 2012: Muhith*


CNG price must be doubled, he says

No shortage of power beyond 2012: Muhith

FE Report

Finance Minister AMA Muhith urged the entrepreneurs of home and abroad Saturday to invest in the ailing power sector and help accelerate the country's overall economic growth.

"The country has huge prospect of phenomenal growth if the power crisis can be mitigated," said the minister, while inaugurating a day-long conference on power sector investment as the guest in a city hotel Saturday.

Bangladesh has been maintaining gross domestic product (GDP) growth rate of over 5.0 per cent since 1995 and it could be pushed to 8.0 per cent after easing the electricity crisis, said Mr Muhith.

The power ministry organised the day-long conference titled, "Investment in Power Sector of Bangladesh: Opportunities and Challenges," where Prime Ministers' Energy Adviser Dr Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury, Board of Investment (BoI) Chairman SA Samad and Parliamentary Standing Committee Chairman on energy Shubid Ali Bhuiyan were the special guests.

Some 210 representatives of 140 potential power entrepreneurs of home and abroad took part in the conference.

Speaking on the occasion, the Finance Minister said the country's agricultural and industrial output is being hampered substantially due to power crisis.

"We are in a critical situation due to power crisis," he said.

The minister, however, said that the country would not face power crisis from mid 2012 as the government took a number of projects to increase electricity generation.

"This year we may not be able to overcome the power crisis. The crisis will persist in next year too. But after that you will not see any shortage of electricity," he told the audience.

The Finance Minister reiterated the need for raising the price of compressed natural gas (CNG) saying the CNG price is one-fourth of the liquid fuel.

The CNG price must be doubled from its present price level, he stressed.

Muhith also stressed the need for immediate adoption of the country's first-ever national coal policy saying, "We should have the policy by this calendar year."

Terming Bangladesh an attractive destination for investment, the BoI chairman said the country has a huge market of around 160 million population, which is larger than many Asian countries including Singapore, Thailand and Malaysia.

"Bangladesh never defaulted in its debt payments and never posted negative economic growth during the past 30 years," said the BoI chairman.

Power Development Board (PDB) Chairman ASM Anwarul Kabir said the country would require US$9.32 billion to generate around 7,000 mw of electricity in private sector by 2015.

Some $3.84 billion would be required to generate around 4,000 mw of electricity in public sector, he added.

The PDB never failed to pay money to power plant entrepreneurs, said Mr Kabir.

Seven combined cycle power plants having a combined generation capacity of 1650 mw, eight peaking power plants with 700 mw generation capacity, 2600 mw capacity imported coal based steam plant, renewable energy based power plant to generate 109 mw are, among the power plants, the government has planned to set up on build own and operate (BOO) basis by next five years.

Building a liquefied natural gas (LNG) import terminal having the handling capacity of around 3.5 million tonnes is also in the government's programme.

Several new projects including some high-quality electricity transmission lines of state-owned Power Grid Company of Bangladesh (PGCB) was put on offer for the first time before the investors during Saturday's conference.

Top officials of major donor agencies including the World Bank (WB) and Asian Development Bank (ADB), however, have assured the government of financing the power projects at the conference.

Bangladesh Bank (BB) Governor Atiur Rahman said foreign investment in the country is protected by specific rules and current account convertibility of taka ensures free repatriability of income on foreign investments.

Among the operational power plant manufacturers, Regional Country Manager and Managing Director of Pendekar Energy, Faisal Mubin Chaudhury, who runs Meghnaghat and Haripur power plants, lauded the government's quick payments against electricity sales and honouring of contracts despite change of governments.


----------



## bd_4_ever

sami6108 said:


> @iajdani can you please tell me which airport is going to be built with 7 billion dollar n will it be completely based on foreign investment. Other than that as far as I knew deep sea port will cost around 5-7 billion USD, not 10 billion dollar. Can you please provide more info to me on that along with some of the big road and insfracture projects that you have mentioned worth 25 billion dollar?



I think this may help....
*
Heres the link for new airport*:- Bangladesh plans $7bn airport
It will be on $7 Billion....

*Heres the link for the deep sea port*:- Global Times - Bangladesh's first deep-sea port expected to start operation in 2016
Its going to cost around $8.57 Billion (Taka 60000 crore)....

*Heres the link for the infrastructure project*:- Bangladesh's PPP Venture Finally Makes Progress
I am not sure about the amount....various figures are mentioned here....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

bd_4_ever said:


> I think this may help....
> *
> Heres the link for new airport*:- Bangladesh plans $7bn airport
> It will be on $7 Billion....
> 
> *Heres the link for the deep sea port*:- Global Times - Bangladesh's first deep-sea port expected to start operation in 2016
> Its going to cost around $8.57 Billion (Taka 60000 crore)....
> 
> *Heres the link for the infrastructure project*:- Bangladesh's PPP Venture Finally Makes Progress
> I am not sure about the amount....various figures are mentioned here....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Thanks for the links.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Cotton production up*


ACCORDING to recent press reports, Bangladesh has witnessed lint cotton production of 70,000 bales in the 2009-2010 financial year, including 2,000 bales of the hybrid variety. Some 31,500 hectares of land were under cotton cultivation and the target production was achieved during the period. For the first time, the cotton farmers here used hybrid seeds and harvested good yield. The lint cotton production, in the previous year, was not encouraging as some 32,600 hectares of land produced only 50,175 bales of cotton. This season farmers grew hybrid cotton as two local business houses ensured marketing of the Chinese varieties of hybrid cotton seeds.

The length of the fibre of the hybrid varieties is also better than the traditional varieties. The state-owned Cotton Board is planning to increase the production target to over 90,000 bales for the next season (2010-2011) by bringing some 42,000 hectares of land under cotton cultivation. A five-year project has been planned to strengthen its research activities. Under the new project from July 2010 to June 2015, hybrid variety of cotton seeds would be developed apart from developing technology at a cost of Taka 18 crore. The manpower of the cotton board would also be increased for this.

The board has a plan to introduce 'a new traditional variety' from the current new season because it is cost effective and it would be less vulnerable to pest attacks. Despite the huge additional cost, the hybrid seed looks profitable for cotton farmers as it takes only 1.5-2 kilogram for each bigha which is much lower than that of the traditional ones. The hybrid variety works well as it offers better yield. Policy planners believe through such expanded programmes, cotton cultivation can be bolstered to meet country's growing demand to a great extend over time.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## akash57

*Three East Asian economies reach out to Bangladesh*

Three East Asian countries - Japan, South Korea and China - have expressed their intent to enhance relations with Bangladesh.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, who visited China and South Korea, is due to visit Japan in October to further the ties.

New Japanese Prime Minister Naoto Kan has formally written to invite Hasina, an official in the Prime Minister's Office told New Age newspaper.

Japanese ambassador in Dhaka Tamotsu Shinotsuka said Wednesday that his country 'is ready to extend cooperation in political, economic and social sectors here'.

Japanese investors frequently visit Dhaka to explore possibilities in various sectors, including garment, textile, leather, telecommunication and fishing as they see Bangladesh as a country having both manpower and a market.

Japan government has expressed the intent to cooperate in human resource development, construction of multipurpose bridge over the river Padma and easing traffic congestion in Dhaka city.

Dhaka expects a visit from Korea International Cooperation Agency (KOICA) president Park Dae-won this year.

Resident representative of the South Korean aid agency KOICA, Lee Jung-Wook, said Bangladesh 'is at the top of the priority list among the South Asian countries to get support from South Korea'.

He said South Korea would provide about $5 million to Bangladesh under its newly conceived Overseas Development Assistance Programme.

China has begun to receive Bangladeshi goods duty-free from this month.

By sending Vice President Xi Jinping to Dhaka shortly after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to Beijing in March, China has demonstrated its interest in expanding relations with Bangladesh in political, economic and military sectors, foreign ministry director general Monirul Islam told the newspaper.

Three East Asian economies reach out to Bangladesh


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh urged to invest in North-East India*

Opportunity is knocking at the door of Bangladesh to expand its business footprint in the North-East and Eastern India as the region welcomes external as well as internal investment, a former Indian minister said Saturday. 

"Improvement in trade relations with the North-East India could even take Bangladesh up to China," said Mani Shankar Aiyar, former Indian minister for development of the North-East Region, while speaking at a meeting in the city. 

He made the comments at a meeting between visiting Indian business delegation and India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry (IBCCI) at a city hotel.

IBCCI Chairman Abul Matlub Ahmad presided over the meeting while Rajeet Mitter, Indian high commissioner to Bangladesh, Kiren Rijiju, principal secretary to the chief minister of Arunachal Pradesh, Dr K C Nihoshe, parliamentary secretary of Nagaland, spoke on the occasion. 

The 38-member business team led by Mr Aiyar is now in Bangladesh on a five-day tour, which will also take them to port city Chittagong. 

During the trip, the delegation will hold talks with Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Chittagong Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Board of Investment and Ministry of Commerce. 

Top businessmen from the sectors of information technology, shipbuilding, construction materials, apparels, power, pulp, tourism, airlines, telecoms, fast-moving consumer goods, agricultural products and health care consist of the delegation. 

Aiyar said Bangladesh prime minister's successful visit to India in January this year opened up unprecedented opportunities for intensified cooperation and economic integration between Bangladesh and the North-East and Eastern India. 

He said until the partition of 1947 the North-East regions were prosperous, but now the region progresses at half the pace of the rest of India. 

Aiyar, also a former petroleum minister, said the Indian government has earmarked 10 per cent of the national development budget for the underdeveloped region. "We have already spent 2.0 trillion Indian rupees out of 14 trillion rupees planned for infrastructure development in the region."

"This however has opened up new opportunity for investment for Bangladesh in the region. The North-East India offers Dhaka an important opportunity for expanding market and investment," he said admitting that balance of trade between the two countries is grievously out of equilibrium from the Bangladesh's point of view. 

He said during the 1965 India-Pakistan War trade between the then East Pakistan, now Bangladesh, and India was undisrupted. "Now there is an ebb. The historical economic relations can be restored if Bangladesh can exploit market in North-East India."

"Opportunity is now knocking at the door and Bangladesh has to grab it," Aiyar said. 

K C Nihoshe said although small-scale insurgency exists in Nagaland, the separatists' activities are limited to rural areas. "There is nothing to fear. Bangladeshi industrialists and businessmen can come up and invest in the province as we welcome both internal and external investments."

Kiren Rijiju said without Bangladesh the North-East India is cut off from the rest of the world. 

He said the central Indian government should integrate Bangladesh into their thoughts when they think about development of the North-East India. "This will help the region prosper. Bangladesh needs India and vice versa to achieve sustainable economic growth." 

Abul Matlub Ahmad said Bangladeshi industrialists are now mature to invest in large economies such as India and Turkey in the world. "Time has come for us to invest outside the country and bring back billions of dollars in profit remittance. We would like to request the government to allow us to invest overseas." 

He said the five-day tour of the Indian delegation will provide a unique opportunity to build and foster better economic ties between the two countries. 

During the trip, at least eight joint ventures will be signed, the IBCCI chief said. 

Rajeet Mitter said this tour would open up a window of cooperation between the two neighbouring countries. "Since the summit between the two leaders various steps have been taken to take the initiative forward." 

Former ambassador Farooq Sobhan, IBCCI vice-president Dewan Sultan Ahmed and directors of IBCCI were present during the meeting.

Bangladesh urged to invest in North-East India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*World Bank doubles Bangladesh lending to $6.1 bln*

WASHINGTON July 9 (Reuters) - The World Bank said on Friday it will double lending to Bangladesh to $6.1 billion over the next four years to tackle poverty and help the disaster-prone country adapt to climate changes.

The poverty-fighting institution said a chunk of the new lending will also support infrastructure investments, particularly in energy, as part of an effort to accelerate economic growth.

Some $1.2 billion of the overall funds will go to building Bangladesh's longest bridge on the river Padma, to unlock the economic potential of the lagging southwest region, the bank said in a statement.

The World Bank said it will back projects that improve water resource management, disaster preparedness and environmental protection in one of the world's most densely populated and poorest countries.

It will also invest in agriculture to help farmers adapt to changing weather patterns that has brought about increased flooding.

Cyclones in 1991 killed about 140,000 people and another in late 2007 killed over 3,300. The United Nations Inter-governmental Panel on Climate Change has predicted Bangladesh could lose nearly one-fifth of its land by 2050 because of rising sea levels due to global warming.

"This new country assistance strategy proposes a doubling of financial support for Bangladesh relative to the (fiscal 2006-09) strategy," said Ellen Goldstein, World Bank country director for Bangladesh.

"To deliver this higher volume of support most effectively, we will work with government to shift to larger, more strategic interventions that enhance selectivity and leverage priority reforms and investments.

World Bank doubles Bangladesh lending to $6.1 bln | Energy & Oil | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* ERL looks to treble its refining capacity*

Saturday, 10 July 2010 21:05

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

ERL looks to treble its refining capacity
NURUL AMIN, CHITTAGONG

July 10: The government has undertaken a massive project to treble the production capacity of the Eastern Refinery Ltd (ERL) - from the existing 1.5 million tones per annum to 4.5 million tones per annum.

The capacity will be expanded through the BMRE route (Balancing, Modernisation, Rehabilitation and Expansion).

Rezaul Alam, the managing director of the ERL confirmed to the 'The Independent,' that once this is done the production capacity of the Eastern Refinery Limited "will raise by three times.' The project will also, 'reduce import cost and our dependence on foreign countries," he added.

Already national and international bidders have been invited to prepare a proposal for the financing of the BMRE project under following options; i) Build-own-operate and transfer ii) Public Private Partnership (PPP), iii) Financing only and iv) or any other suitable option.

The proposals have to be submitted by August 10.

The consumption of petroleum in the country is nearly 4 million tonnes annually.

The Eastern Refinery Ltd (ERL), Bangladesh's only petroleum refinery plant is meeting around 30 per cent of the national demand. The remaining is being imported.

The objectives of the BMRE include energy security; production of Euro-3 compliant fuel and reduction in the deficit in national demand.

A feasibility study for the BMRE of ERL had been carried out recently by an International consortium in 2009 - Nichimen of Japan, Technip of France, Indian Oil Corporation and Hindustan Petroleum Corporation.

The project will be implemented in three years.

The projected cost of the project is around $867 US for a capacity of 3 million metric tons per annum. Of this $709 million US will be in foreign currency while the remaining $158 million US is in local currency.

Islamic Development Bank (IDB) has already signed an agreement with Bangladesh government to finance 129 million US Dollar and remaining 7 million US Dollar will be financed by GOB for this SPM Project. The selection of a consultant is presently underway.

It may be mentioned that the Eastern Refinery Limited was established in 1967 to meet the growing demand for petroleum products in the country. The ERL can produce all types of petroleum products including HSD (Diesel), HOBC (Octane), SKO (Kerosene), MS (Petrol), Furnace oil, Lubricants, bitumen, LP gas, JP Etc. The BPC sources said, the rate of demand of petroleum products in the country is increasing about 11 per cent annually. It may be mentioned that the government had earlier decided to set up another refinery within the premises of the ERL with external financial assistance. But this was not found feasible.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Master plan for developing Mongla, Benapole ports underway
*

Saturday, 10 July 2010 21:08

Master plan for developing Mongla, Benapole ports underway

Master plan for developing Mongla, Benapole ports underway
FHM Humayan Kabir

The government will frame a 20-year "master plan" for modernising seaport Mongla and largest land port Benapole aiming to make them regional business corridors, officials said Saturday.

Bangladesh port authorities said considering the port requirement over the next 20 years the master plan will be prepared to remove complexities in handling the international businesses.

"The Asian Development Bank (ADB) is supporting us to prepare the master plan. Within next six months, the plan will be submitted to the government," member (development) of the Bangladesh Port Authority Md. Delwar Hossain told the FE.

The Manila-based lender will appoint consultant for preparing the master plan. It will provide US$0.80 million for the purpose.

Port officials said the master plan will focus on the world-standard infrastructure development, manpower recruitment, area expansion and raising cargo handing and facilities at the Southwestern Mongla sea port and busy Benapole land port.

Mr Delwar Hossian said the ports will be developed in a bid to turn those as the regional corridors for conducting business among the south and south-east Asian nations.

Benapole is the largest land port of the country, which handles more than 80 per cent cross-border trade between Bangladesh and India.

About 90 percent of the imported Indian goods enter Bangladesh through Benapole land port. It handles around 1.4 million tones of cargo a year, which brings about Tk 16 billion in revenue for the government annually.

A railway link between the then East Pakistan now Bangladesh and India through Benapole existed before the war broke out Pakistan and India in September 1965.

The port authority member Delwar Hossain said Bangladesh has already offered Nepal and Bhutan to use the Mongla port, which now remains almost unutilised due to lack of river draught.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Move to start works of Ganges Barrage in 2012*

Saturday, 10 July 2010 21:07

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Move to start works of Ganges Barrage in 2012
BSS, Dhaka

Construction of the giant Ganges Barrage, a decades old mega project for sustainable solution to country's socio-economic and environmental problems is expected to begin in 2012.

"We are taking preparation to launch the construction of the Taka 5,900 crore barrage by 2012 to recover the navigability of some tributaries of the major Ganges-Brahmaputra-Meghna river system.

The project will help Bangladesh to take counter measures to address the environmental and social-economic hazards caused by Farakka Barrage, officials said.

The project was first conceived in 1964 and several feasibility studies had been done. But successive governments could not finalize a site for the barrage.

After coming to power, the present government asked the Bangladesh Water Development Board (BWDB) to take over the feasibility study again at Taka 34.35 crore and gave three years timeframe to start the main construction work.

In line with the present government's earnest desire, the BWDB in May, 2009 appointed Development Design Consultants Limited (DDC), an international consortium for study the feasibility and detailed engineering aspects of the project.

Director of the Ganges Barrage Project Ahsanul Alam told BSS that the consulting firm with the overall supervision of the BWDB has primarily selected two sites for construction of the barrage, one at Pangsha of Rajbari district and other at Kumarkhali in Kushtia.

He said about 50 percent work of the feasibility study has been completed in the first phase. In the second phase, he said technical plan and design of the scheme will be prepared. By this time the selection of final site will be completed, he added.

The Ganges Barrage has been designed to save the southwest and northern parts of the country from dryness and salinity of the rivers in the region.

It will bring one-third areas of the country under irrigation and save the world heritage Sundarbans and Bhabadah from salinity, help preserve their bio-diversity and improve overall environment.

The whole riverine system in the southwestern and northern parts of the country would get back their navigability once the barrage is constructed, officials said.

The western part of the country which constitutes 37 percent of the total area of the county and live country's one-third population depends on water of the river Ganges (Padma).

But due to diversion of water in the upstream at Farraka point, the dry season flow of the Ganges decreased significantly causing siltation in the mainstream and its tributaries.

As a result, water uses in agriculture, fish cultivation, forestry, navigation, industry and domestic purposes in the southwestern part of the country have been hindered drastically.

An official study has found Bangladesh incurred an economic loss of around Tk 146 billion in 20 years during 1975-1995, because of unilateral withdrawal of water by India at Farakka point from the international river-the Ganges.

Officials said the Ganges Barrage project has undertaken aiming to ensure availability of fresh water flows, help farmers irrigate farms in Rajshahi and Khulna region and save the Sunderbans, world largest mangrove forest, from salinity.

The project will also help addressing social, economic, environmental and hydro-morphological issues, recovering the navigability of some tributaries and improve flood management in the country, they said.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*New drydock to be set up on CDL land in Ctg*


BSS, Chittagong

A new drydock will be set up for building modern ocean-going vessels on an area of 17 acres of land of the Chittagong Drydock Limited (CDL) at Patenga in the port city for building modern ocean going vessels.

The process for appointment of a consultant has started as per a decision of the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Shipping Ministry (PSCSM), considering huge potentiality of exporting ocean going vessels to the world market, CDL officials said here today.

They said facilities for building ocean going vessels up to 10,000 tonne weight were now available at the CDL yard. The CDL authorities want to expand and modernize these facilities and they have already submitted a proposal to the concerned ministry in this connection.

Engineer Enamul Baki, Managing Director of CDL, told BSS that the standing committee at a recent meeting recommended for establishing another drydock for building ocean going vessels for exports.

The CDL officials said a plan for setting up the second drydock for building new vessels and renovating the old ones was taken after the War of Liberation.

The ECNEC during the Bangabandhu's government approved the project on February 20, 1975 in this regard. But, they regretted, the project was shelved through a planning commission meeting held in November, 1979.

The officials said many local and foreign companies have already communicated with the CDL and the shipping ministry showing their keen interest in investing Taka 150 to 200 crore to set up a ship yard on that land under a joint venture.

The standing committee at a joint meeting with the shipping ministry recently recommended that the ministry would expand the CDL through the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) rules and it would build new ships for export after carrying out the BMRE very soon.

The meeting held late last month urged the concerned ministry to take steps on emergency basis for setting up another shipyard on the CDL land for building and renovating modern vessels.

Earlier, a three-member parliamentary sub-committee submitted a report to the standing committee in January this year recommending to build another drydock at the CDL area as the demand for ocean going vessels increased in the world market.

The officials said possibility of exporting modern vessels by Bangladesh got up as many vessel exporting countries in Asia including China, Vietnam, India, Korea and Singapore stopped receiving orders to build new vessels till 2014.

Engineer Baki said the establishment of new drydock and BMRE is under active consideration of the government.


The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

*STS to construct Apollo Hospitals in Chittagong*

ECONOMIC REPORTER

Apollo Hospitals Dhaka the first and only JCI accredited hospital in Bangladesh is going to have its second facility in Plot-H1 of CDA Anannya Residential Area with a total land area of 86.7136 Katha; 
STS Holdings Limited the sponsor company of the hospital has already completed formal registration and acquisition of the land from CDA. 
With an excellent ultramodern and panoramic view, internationally acclaimed architectural consultants will design 300 bed Apollo Hospitals Chittagong having multi disciplinary super specialty facility poised to deliver advanced care of international standards to the people of Chittagong and adjacent area like Cox's Bazar, Maizdee, Feni, Brahmanbaria and Comilla. 
STS has an aggressive plan to start operation of Apollo Hospitals Chittagong within next one and half years to meet the demand the people of the locality to have an integrated health care service delivery institution. 
Apollo Hospitals Chittagong will provide a complete range of the latest diagnostic, medical and surgical facilities for the care of its patients in the locality. 
The hospital will have all the characteristics of a world-class hospital with wide range of services and specialists, equipment, technology and service quality. 
Treatment will be provided by highly professional physicians, skilled nurses, expert technologists and administrators aided by state-of-the-art infrastructure for the medical professional in providing healthcare of international standards.

Link:

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Drug makers post 18pc sales growth*

Monday, 12 July 2010 20:47

Drug makers post 18pc sales growth

Drug makers post 18pc sales growth
IMS study points to new investment in the sector



Sayeda Akter

Retail sales of pharmaceutical products grew 18 percent in the 12 months to March year-on-year.

According to a report published by Intercontinental Marketing Services (IMS), the global intelligence agency for the pharmaceutical market, local sales stood at Tk 5,781 crore in the period.

Industry insiders say growing health consciousness in both urban and rural areas, advanced manufacturing processes and new investments in the sector boosted local sales.

Drug International Ltd performed the best with 39 percent growth, followed by Opsonin Pharma with 32 percent growth, and Incepta Pharmaceuticals Ltd with 31 percent growth, the IMS study finds.

However, Square Pharmaceuticals Ltd recorded the highest sales worth Tk 1,116 crore.

The top 10 performers, according to the IMS ranking, also include Square Pharmaceuticals Ltd, Eskayef Bangladesh Ltd, Beximco Pharmaceuticals Ltd, ACME Laboratories Ltd, Renata Ltd, Advanced Chemical Industries (ACI) Ltd and Aristopharma Ltd.

The IMS report points to the retail level sales of pharmaceutical products of different countries for a particular period. This excludes exports, government and other organisational purchase.

Meanwhile, pharma exports increased by 11.39 percent in July-May of the fiscal 2009-10, and the sector earned around Tk 268 crore.

Square Pharmaceuticals, the market leader with a 20 percent share, recorded 14 percent growth during April-March.

Ahmed Kamrul Alam, assistant general manager of Square Pharmaceuticals, said quality of the products and growing health awareness are the main reasons behind the rise in sales. "The company's increasing market share and new sales destinations at home and abroad have also made it possible for Square to record the highest value of sales."

"Besides, we launched some new products last year."

Square recorded 19 percent growth in sales in January-March, with sales standing at Tk 290 crore, said Alam.

Mohammad Quamrul Islam, head of business operations of Eskayef Bangladesh, said increased prescription coverage and an improved quality of products helped the company grow sales.

The company recorded 27 percent growth, with sales totaling Tk 279 crore.

&#8220;The first and foremost concern of a consumer is the quality of a product. So, when a drug company produces high quality products, doctors confidently prescribe that company's medicine, which eventually helps increase sales,&#8221; Islam said.

&#8220;We're constantly trying to improve the quality of our products." The company's marketing strategy also contributed to growing sales in local and international markets.

Eskayef recorded 49 percent growth during January-March of this calendar year, the highest among the local companies, said Islam.

Currently, the local pharmaceutical industry is worth Tk 7,000 crore, said industry insiders.

There are 250 small, medium and large local and multinational pharmaceutical companies operating in Bangladesh. They produce more than 500 types of medicine.

The top 10 pharmaceutical companies take up nearly 70 percent of the total market, according to the IMS survey conducted in 2008.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Dhaka, Kathmandu to finalise transit deal by tomorrow*


Bangladesh and Nepal are likely to finalise an agreement on modalities for bilateral transit at their two -day trade talks scheduled to begin in Dhaka today (Wednesday), trade officials said.

The commerce secretaries of Bangladesh and Nepal will lead their respective delegations at the talks. Trade and communication specialists are also included in both the delegations, officials in the Ministry of Commerce (MoC) said.

The talks will be held at the conference room of the MoC. Commerce Secretary of Bangladesh Md. Ghulam Hussain will lead 12-member delegation, while Commerce Secretary of Nepal Purushottam Ojha will lead his side.

The proposed deal, titled, 'Agreement on operating modalities for the carriage of transit/trade cargo between Nepal and Bangladesh', has mentioned only Mongla port for export and import cargoes, sources said.

"Hopefully, the modalities for transit between the countries will be finalized during the secretary level meeting," a high official in the MoC said.

Another high MoC official said both the countries have already held six to seven rounds of negotiations to finalise the modalities for transit agreement during the last five years.

"The modalities are expected to be finalised during the meeting as major discrepancies on the proposed agreement do not exist anymore," the official said.

The route identified for road communication is Banglabandha -Panchagarh-Thakurgaon-Sayedpur-Rangpur-Bogra-Natore-Dasuria-Pakshey-Kushtia-Jhenaidah-Jessore--Khulna-Mongla and the rail route is Rohanpur (Rajshahi)-Rajshahi-Iswardi-Khulna-Mongla.

Ahead of the Commerce Secretary level meeting, Dhaka has proposed another two routes. One is through Benapole-Petrapole and another is Chihati-Haldibari.

"We are hoping Nepalese side will have no objection to the inclusion of the new routes," he said.

Bangladesh and Nepal signed a transit agreement on April 2, 1976 without incorporating any provision for using the territory and ports and routes for entry and exit for Nepalese vehicles that made the agreement almost non-functional, a trade diplomat said.

A maximum of 25 Nepalese transports would be allowed to ply through the Bangladesh territory at a time. The trucks and railway will have to carry pilfer-proof containers or wagons, according to the draft agreement.

'Arrangement must be there for sealing the tarpaulin-covered truck in a pilfer-proof manner. Normally the seal of the truck shall be examined at the entry point of the authorized route in Bangladesh.' reads the agreement.

'The transit cargo shall not be subjected to usual customs examinations and other checks as long as the seals have not been tampered with or unless there are valid reasons to do so.' said the draft.

The goods like firearms and ammunition, gold and silver bullion, antiques, narcotics and psychotropic substances would not be allowed for transit through Bangladesh, the draft agreement said further.

The registration number of Nepalese trucks has to be inscribed in a different colour of plate number to make the transit cargoes easily recognizable, added the agreement.

The Nepalese vehicles will not be allowed to remain in the country for more than 10 days.

The country would be enormously benefited out of the transit and transport agreement with Nepal, an official claimed saying that the earning of the Mongla port, the capacity of which has remained largely unutilized, would increase, he said.

Besides the issue of transit, the two-day meeting will discuss on expansion of both way trade, trade preferences, full-fledged operation of Kakarbhitta-Panitanki-phulbari-Banglabandha corridor, railway connectivity, Dhaka-Katmandu bus service and issuance of arrival visa for the Nationals of Nepal, sources said.

Officials said Dhaka is set to decide on issuance of visa on arrival for Nepalese nationals as Katmandu issues similar visa for Bangladeshi nationals.


Dhaka, Kathmandu to finalise transit deal by tomorrow


----------



## nForce

I had been reading some this thread for some time.Frankly,I could not cover all the thread,but read some of it nonetheless.Its good to positive economic developments in the neighbourhood.

Keep it up!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* RAK adjudged world's largest tile manufacturer*

Tuesday, 13 July 2010 21:19

RAK adjudged world's largest tile manufacturer

RAK adjudged world's largest tile manufacturer

RAK Ceramics has been officially recognised as the world's largest ceramic tile manufacturer by the Ceramic World Review, the best known and most widely circulated international magazine devoted to ceramic tile and sanitary ware production technologies.

RAK Ceramics dominated the rankings of the top 25 ceramic tile manufacturers in 2009 with a total production output of 115 million square metres from 15 manufacturing facilities located in six countries.

RAK Ceramics further revealed that it remains in a strong position to boost its current production capacity of 117 million square metres as expansion programmes are underway to cater to new markets in different parts of the world.

RAK Ceramics CEO Dr Khater Massaad said, "Being recognised as the biggest tile manufacturer in the world underlines RAK Ceramics' unmatched ability to consistently satisfy the demands of customers in terms of product quality and quantity. These distinctions from the Ceramic World Review likewise validate the success of our strategy to target and strengthen our presence in high-growth markets around the world, cementing RAK Ceramics' status as a premier global brand and the number one choice for all types of ceramic tiling requirements."

"The Ceramic World Review has noted that the internationalisation of production has been a common trend among companies that have figured prominently on the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Aftab Auto on fast lane*

Tuesday, 13 July 2010 21:20

Aftab Auto on fast lane

Aftab Auto on fast lane
Company assembles AC buses at 28pc reduced costs



Sohel Parvez

Aftab Automobiles Ltd has sped up efforts to construct bodies for Hino RM-2 air-conditioned buses at reduced costs in Bangladesh to meet the rising demand for comfortable travel.

Inspired by the initial success of building two bus-bodies since May, the company now expects to roll out six units a month.

Aftab Auto, a sister concern of Navana Group, will supply buses at about Tk 1.25 crore each, which is 28 percent less than an imported, finished Hino RM-2 bus.

We have undertaken the scheme by considering the rise in demand for comfortable road travel. Our initiative will bring these luxury buses within the reach of long-haul bus operators, said Tarun Koiri, deputy general manager.

The company has been engaged in assembling Hino buses for nearly three decades now. Its latest move came at a time when long-distance bus operators are revving efforts to induct luxury vehicles in their fleet.

According to company officials, nearly 175 air-conditioned buses, such as Volvo, Mercedes-Benz, Hino RM-2 and Scania, are plying highways to carry upmarket travellers.

The market for AC buses expands by about 30 percent a year, said Dilip Ahmed, deputy general manager (marketing) of Aftab Auto.

"People prefer to travel by AC bus because of a rise in temperature. One of the reasons behind the rise in temperature is climate change, he said.

The rising purchasing capacity of people also brings a boon to the AC bus business."

Ahmed expects the market for luxury buses will continue to grow in the next decade, buoyed mainly by a rise in regional travel.

With regional road connectivity with Myanmar and the northeastern states of India in sight, transport by high-end buses will increase, said Ahmed.

In addition, the construction of four lanes on the Dhaka-Chittagong Highway and Padma Bridge will also boost travel, added the official.

Aftab had previously imported these buses in a 'built form'. But high duties and freight charges caused prices to rise.

Now, we import the buses in a CKD (completely knocked down) form with less import costs, Ahmed said.

We will assemble the chassis and engine parts to build the buses with an objective to cater to both the domestic and regional market in future.

Officials of Aftab Auto, a listed company on the stock exchanges, expect the scheme to assemble the bodies of buses will contribute nearly 15 percent of sales a year.

The company posted un-audited net profit worth Tk 6.32 crore in its third quarter to May 31, rising from Tk 1.13 crore a year ago.

The shares of Aftab Auto edged up 0.57 percent to Tk 297.20 on Dhaka Stock Exchange yesterday. The face value is at Tk 10.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Revenue earnings exceed target by Tk 1,700cr
*

Tuesday, 13 July 2010 21:18

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

Revenue earnings exceed target by Tk 1,700cr
BSS, DHAKA

National Board of Revenue (NBR) has recorded highest revenue collection in the last fiscal (2009-10) exceeding its target, the first time under any democratic government since 2000, showing a growth rate of 18.05 per cent.

As part of this achievement , the NBR exceeded the 2009-10 revenue target by a healthy amount of Taka 1,700 crore. The revenue target was Taka 61,000 crore for the last financial year when the earning was Taka 62,700.47 crore.

NRB Chairman Dr Nasir Uddin Ahmed attributed the achievement to the government's efforts to increase public awareness, streamlining of the NBR and proactive cooperation of media.

"This is the first time after 2001 that the revenue earnings surpassed the target under an elected government," the NBR Chairman noted.

The earnings, however, were higher than the target during the two-year emergency period of the past caretaker government.

The increased collection of VAT (value added tax) and income tax contributed to the outstanding rise in the revenue income though the collection of duty and other taxes faced a setback of the global recession in the past fiscal.

The VAT collection was higher by Taka 908 crore when NBR earned Taka 21,643 crore as VAT against its target of Taka 20,735 crore. The income tax collection was also up by Taka 300 crore against its target of Taka 16,650 crore.

The income tax collection was Taka 17087.14 crore against the target of Taka 16,650 crore. The increase in the income tax earning was Taka 434.14 crore.

The revenue authorities collected Taka 22,891.37 crore as import duty against the target of Taka 23,236 crore when the income from other duty and taxes declined by over Taka 84 crore from the target of Taka 469 crore.

Some 1,923 persons disclosed their under-table income of Taka 212.20 crore under the money whitening facility, which the government offered last year, but did not continue for the current 2010-11 financial year.

The revenue target for the current 2010-11 fiscal year has been set at Taka 7,259 crore, which the economists believe would be a major challenge for the tax departments.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Elevated expressway work to start in Jan
*


Tuesday, 13 July 2010 21:17

Elevated expressway work to start in Jan

Elevated expressway work to start in Jan
Feasibility study on city circular rail soon
Staff Correspondent

Construction of an elevated expressway between Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport and Narayanganj is likely to begin next January.

The government will also take up a project this fiscal year to conduct a feasibility study for construction of circular rail line around the city.

Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain said this in parliament yesterday while replying to lawmakers' queries on reducing the horrid traffic congestion in the city.

On construction of the much talked about elevated expressway, he said four out of nine bidders were selected in the investors' pre-qualification process.

The four joint bidders are from India-France, Korea-Bangladesh, China-Bangladesh and Thailand-Italy

"We will invite proposals from the four bidders soon. We hope we will be able to sign an agreement with the selected bidder at the end of this year for the construction work," he said.

The communications minister said major portion of the construction work would be completed during the tenure of the current government.

On metro railway in the city, he said the Japanese government has given a hint that they will finance 80 percent of the project on condition that they would conduct feasibility study for it through Jica (Japan International Cooperation Agency).

He hoped that major portion of the construction work of the metro railway would also be completed during the present government's tenure.

Citing a number of projects both ongoing and under process, he hoped that the traffic situation would come to a tolerable level during the tenure of the current government.

On building an overpass at Jurain level crossing, upgrading Jatrabari-Demra-Kanchpur road into a dual carriageway, upgrading Jatrabari-Kanchpur portion of Dhaka-Chittagong Highway into eight lanes, construction of Gabtoli-Swarighat and Madartek-Nandipara-Trimohoni roads are among the projects under process, the communications minister said.

He said the government has also planned to upgrade Dhaka bypass road into a dual carriageway.

He said upgrading work to make Dhaka-Chittagong highway into a dual carriageway will have full pace in October this year and is likely to be completed by 2013.

DRIVE AGAINST OLD VEHICLES

In response to another query, the communications minister said 15 more executive magistrates will start running mobile courts tomorrow to take action against bus and minibus over 20 years old and goods carrying vehicles over 25 years old.

The government has already banned those vehicles from plying the city streets. Two executive magistrates have been running mobile courts to take actions against those vehicle, he said.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Govt executes record 91pc ADP in FY '10*


The government has implemented record 91 per cent of the annual development programme (ADP) in the just concluded 2009-10 fiscal, which is the highest in the country's history, officials said Wednesday.

Planning Commission officials said the project implementing agencies have spent Tk 259.3 billion of Tk 285 billion ADP outlay in the FY 2010, ended in June.

The public expenditure is Tk 50 billion higher than the previous highest expenditure of Tk 19.67 billion in FY 2009.

Officials said performance of the 10 large ministries and divisions was impressive during the previous fiscal that helped to boost the public investment for developing the country's infrastructure and social sectors.

Among the top 10 development budget holders that grabbed 82 per cent of the total Tk 285 billion ADP fund, the Local Government Division and Primary and Mass Education Ministry are on the top of the spenders' list, the officials said.

"The spending under the ADP in FY 2010 is the highest in the history. The government for the first time spent more than Tk 259 billion funds during the last fiscal," secretary of Implementation Monitoring and Evaluation Division (IMED) M Abdul Malek told the FE.

Mr Malek said the present government had taken various steps from early in the year to boost the implementation capacity of the agencies and utilise maximum funds from the ADP outlay that ensured the record expenditure in FY 2010.

The IMED statistics showed that the government agencies spent Tk 185.55 billion or 82 per cent of Tk 225 billion outlay in FY 2009, and Tk 179.17 billion or 83 per cent from Tk 216 billion allocation in FY 2008.

The government every year undertakes development projects under the ADP for investing public money to improve its impoverished infrastructure and social sectors to achieve double-digit growth by 2017.

The government also framed an 'ambitious' Tk 305 billion development budget for the current fiscal to execute 886 projects under the ADP. But the dismal 29 per cent ADP implementation rate during the first half of the current fiscal forced to cut the budget size by Tk 20 billion to Tk 285 billion in the early third quarter.

The present government took dozens of measures including issuance of several circulars and review of the projects to speed up the ADP implementation process.

Before election, the ruling Awami League pledged to ensure maximum and quality utilisation of the public fund to facilitate the country's development.

Govt executes record 91pc ADP in FY '10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Summit to establish 100km optical fiber cable*

Wednesday, 14 July 2010 21:12

Summit to establish 100km optical fiber cable

Summit to establish 100km optical fiber cable
FE Report

Summit Communications Limited (SCL), a Nationwide Tclecommunication Transmission Network (NTTN), Wednesday disclosed that it will establish a 100km underground optical fiber cable network in the capital for providing nationwide transmission service.

Under the agreement, the SCL will lease the I 00km optical fiber network to 12 Internet Service Providers (ISPs) throughout the next three years. The SCL to this effect signed an agreement with 12 Internet Service Providers (ISPs) at a city hotel.

Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer of SCL Arif Al Islam and authorized personnel of respective ISPs signed the agreement. President of ISP Association of Bangladesh Aktaruzzarnan Monju spoke on the occasion as the chief guest.

On the occasion, Aktaruzzaman said the initiative would help eliminate hazardous overhead cables in he capital and would create opportunity for telecommunication industry to use the network and expand Internet facilities throughout Bangladesh including rural areas stretching to the villages.

The construction of fiber optics network and its expansion with Internet facilities will work as a one of the foundation of digital Bangladesh, they hoped.

"This will greatly support ICT and Telecom sector complying present government's plan to make 'Overhead Cable Free' Dhaka City and to establish digital Bangladesh with the harmony of providing quality and cheaper telecommunication technological access to mass population," said Arif Al Islam.

He said that utilization of underground fiber optics network would provide a fresh momentum to the development of telecommunication and ICT sector in terms of providing unlimited capacity in bandwidth and ensure security of connectivity.

"We have also a plan to encompass the entire country," he said adding that "in context of upcoming 3G technological developments, requirement of bandwidth will grow exponentially and fibre optic will be the solution for transmission backbone of telecommunications operators.

The SCL also plans to provide quality telecommunication transmission service to all telecommunication operators including ANS operators, Internet Service Providers, IGW, 1CX, IIG and other license holders issued by BTRC.

The SCL got license from Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC) in December last year.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* First BSEL made vessel begins voyage*

Wednesday, 14 July 2010 21:14

http://www.theindependent-bd.com/details.php?nid=182378

First BSEL made vessel begins voyage
ECONOMIC REPORTER

Bashundhara Steel and Engineering Limited (BSEL), an enterprise of the Bashundhara Group, has recently stepped into the field of marine ship building with its recently built coastal cargo vessel - MV Bashundhara Logistics-21.

The 1800 dead-weight tonnage coastal cargo vessel was built using local resources and workforce under the expert supervision of the United Naval Architect, a private company affiliated with reputed shipbuilders worldwide, says a press release.

The MV Bashundhara Logistics - 21 was pressed into operation from the BSEL shipyard spillways at Kaotail in Narayanganj after a simple ceremony on July 8. Another coastal vessel of similar type is likely to be put on operation by a month or two.

An official of the BSEL said that more than a dozen coastal vessels of even larger tonnage would soon be built. "We like to be a leader in shipbuilding industry," said Captain (Retd) Ruhul Amin, executive director of the BSEL, while narrating the future planning of the company.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* 500MW electricity from solar power plants by 2012*

Wednesday, 14 July 2010 21:11

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

500MW electricity from solar power plants by 2012
bss, DHAKA

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) will assist Bangladesh to generate 500 megawatts of electricity from solar power plants by 2012.

Power and Energy Adviser to the Prime Minister Dr Taufiq-E-Elahi Chowdhury disclosed this information at a roundtable in the city yesterday when a panel of discussants advised exploring alternative sources to meet the growing energy needs.

Quarterly magazine Power and Energy organized the roundtable on the government's mega plan for the energy sector and the challenges to implement it.

State Minister for Power and Energy Muhammad Enamul Huq, former power and energy minister Ziauddin Bablu, former state minister AKM Mosharraf Hossain, Power Development Board (PDB) Chairman ASM Alamgir Kabir and Petrobangla Chairman Dr Hussain Mansur took part.

Experts, investors and business leaders participated in the technical and open sessions of the roundtable following a keynote paper by Professor Ijaz Hossain of the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET).

Dr Taufiq said that the government had already discussed with the ADB to get its assistance to generate at least 500-mw electricity in the next two years.

"We know the solar power will comparatively be expensive, but the ADB will assist us to get the energy from this alternative source," he said.

The adviser also pointed out the government's efforts to make different sources of energy like coal and LPG (liquefied petroleum gas) available so the mega plan for power sector development can be implemented with concerted efforts.

Besides, he said the government discussed with Nepal the issues of production and participation to develop regional power generation and supply chain.

Muhammad Enamul Huq supported open-pit coal development and said the natural resource should be used sooner for generating electricity.

In the keynote, Ijaz Hossain focused on the slow development of the cash- strapped gas sector. He said the power sector development would not be possible without ensuring adequate power and other energy sources.

PDB Chairman ASM Alamgir Kabir said the government was aware about all the challenges and addressed rightly the issues so it can go ahead with the roadmap for the power and energy sector.

Petrobangla Chairman Dr Hussain Mansur said the state-owned exploration company already enhanced gas supply by 100 mmcfd only by sorting out some problems in its existing gas wells.

He said all the three rigs of the company had been working continuously for the development of the gas sector.

Power and Energy Editor Mollah Amzad Hossain moderated the roundtable discussions.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Exports cross $16.2b in FY2009-10*

Wednesday, 14 July 2010 21:13

Business

Exports cross $16.2b in FY2009-10
Kazi Azizul Islam

The country&#8217;s export earnings in the just ended fiscal year 2009-10 crossed $16.2 billion, up by 4.2 per cent, over the previous fiscal, the commerce ministry officials said on Wednesday.

The growth became possible as increase again in the export shipments since February helped recover the negative growths in the previous months of the past fiscal year.

Monoj Kumar Sen, the joint secretary of commerce ministry, told journalists that provisional compilation of the Export Promotion Bureau data had estimated the country&#8217;s export earnings for the 2009-10 fiscal at $16,209 million.

He said that the ministry had also set a provisional export earning target for the current 2010-11 fiscal year at about $18 billion.

For the current year, the ministry targeted export growth at 10. 5 per cent, officials told New Age. &#8216;Export shipments to USA and EU recovered in the recent months and garment exporters are seeing very encouraging growths in new markets like Japan and Turkey,&#8217; Monoj said, expressing the hope that the target for the current fiscal year would be achieved.

In 2008-09 fiscal year, export growth had been recorded at 10 per cent that was down from the previous fiscal year&#8217;s 16 per cent.

The global recession had started hitting hard Bangladesh&#8217;s apparel shipments to EU and the USA from the ending months of the 2008-09 fiscal and it turned severe in the beginning months of the following 2009-10 fiscal year.

In the last months of the past fiscal year, increased shipments of jute goods, raw jute, bicycle and other engineering products, and finished leather helped to raise export earnings.

But as garments exports ensure more than two-thirds of the country&#8217;s entire exports earnings, a slump in this sector until January of last fiscal kept its export growth at a negative zone till May.

In 11 months of the just ended fiscal year, apparel exports amounted worth $11.15 billion with a -0.5 per cent growth.

The commerce ministry officials guessed that with June shipment, garment export earnings might have crossed $12.5 billion with a growth of nearly 2 per cent over the last year&#8217;s apparel export earning of $12.35b.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Why *sami6180* is banned? Can anyone tell? It could be double/fake ID user issue or mistake, otherwise, I have no clue why, as he only posts economic news and he does not argue even?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

^^^
Yes i second that....it could be a mistake....*sami6108* is only active in this particular thread and usually does not take part in any debate....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

^^^ 
me too.. thats weired.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

*Remittance tops $15b*


bdnews24.com, Dhaka


Foreign remittance topped $15 billion in the outgoing fiscal breaking all previous records.
Prime minister Sheikh Hasina told the parliament on Wednesday during a question-answer session that Bangladesh had earned over Tk 1054 billion (about $15.26 billion) in remittance till May 10 of 2010.
Hasina claimed that new job markets had been been opened up at a number of countries including Libya, Iraq, Italy and Papua New Guinea.
She said that her government was continuing its efforts to further explore the job market for Bangladeshi workers in Africa and Europe as well.
The PM said that over 640,000 workers had been sent abroad until May 10 during the current fiscal ending June 2009. 

Link:

:: Remittance tops $15b

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Projects worth Tk 600m for job creation, modernising BITAC*


The Ministry of Industries has drawn up three fresh projects with an involvement of Tk 600 million for creating employment opportunities and modernising Bangladesh Industrial Technical Assistance Centre (BITAC), sources said, reports BSS.

The projects - Self-employment and Poverty Alleviation (SEPA), Mod-ernisation of BITAC, and Establishment of BITAC Bogra Centre -- will be implemented during the next five years.

The BITAC, an autonomous body had been providing various trainings on diverse trades aimed at turning the huge manpower into skilled and productive workforce.

Under the SEPA project, some 10,000 poor people, mostly women would be imparted vocational training to meet the growing demand for skilled manpower in industrial sector both at home and abroad.

Dr Ihsanul Karim, Project Director of SEPA told BSS that the trades include light machine tools, RMG maintenance, general welding (refrigerator and air- conditioning), plastic processing, household appliance maintenance and other disciplines.

He said the main objective of the project is to develop practical technical skill of the workforce to help bolster the growth of SME sector and contribute to the industrialisation process in the country.

Projects worth Tk 600m for job creation, modernising BITAC


----------



## bd_4_ever

*ERL takes up large project to ensure energy security*


Eastern Refinery Limited (ERL) has undertaken a nearly billion-dollar project to increase its capacity to provide the desired energy security and reduce petroleum product deficit in the country.

The ERL capacity will be increased to 4.5 million tonnes from 1.5 million tonnes per annum with total costs of $867 million, said a senior official of the refinery.

"We expect additional revenue of $220 million after the expansion by 2014 and the investment payback time will be less than five years," he said.

"It is a very lucrative project and we are looking for potential investors who will finance it," he added.

Many clients including local and multinational banks are showing interest to finance the project, the official said.

The country has a demand for 3.8 million tonnes of refined petroleum products per annum and 70 per cent of them are imported, with ERL supplying the rest 30 per cent.

"We could have taken up the project without looking for outside investors as the World Bank and Asian Development Bank have refused to finance the project," he said.

The project can be built on build-own-operate-transfer (BOOT), public- private partnership (PPP), finance-only or any other suitable option, he added.

In crude oil refining process, 14 by-products are produced including petrol, octane, diesel, jet fuel, furnace oil, bitumen and kerosene, another official of the ERL said adding, "All the by-products are sold in the market."

If the refinery can supply the imported 70 per cent refined petroleum products, the additional business revenue will stand at least $200 million, he said.

The refinery has already conducted a feasibility study on the project commissioning an international consultant, showing that it is a lucrative project, he added.

"We need the expansion to ensure energy security in the country and produce eco-friendly fuel," the official said.

There is a big price difference between prices of crude oil and refined oil and the potential investors or a consortium can make a good profit by investing in the project, he added.

"The financial and economic analyses reveal that $709 million will be needed in foreign currency and $158 million in local currency for the expansion project," the official said.

The ERL has already been working on a project to smoothly supply crude oil, which will have 77 kilometres of undersea pipeline constructed from Kutubdia to the refinery, he said.

The existing system of crude unloading is not sufficient as mother oil tankers do not come to Chittagong Port. Instead, they berth in the outer anchorage and light vessels ferry the crude oil from the tankers to the refinery, he added.

A floating platform will be built at Kutubdia, where the tankers can arrive, and through the undersea cables the crude will be supplied directly to the refinery, the ERL official said.

"After construction of the single-point mooring pipeline by 2012, about $10 will come down in freight cost per barrel," he said.

The total cost of the project is $136 million with Islamic Development Bank providing $129 million and the rest will come from the government, he added.

ERL takes up large project to ensure energy security


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Bangladesh to export cement bags to India
*


Bangladesh is set to export cement bag for the first time to India, diversifying the country's export basket.

Shovon Woven Bag Manufacturing Company, a leading cement bag maker, has already signed an agreement with Calcom Cement India to supply 36 million pieces of bags worth US$ 7.0 million a year.

"We expect the first consignment with 350,000 pieces of cement bags will be shipped by the next few days," Ziaul Hoque Shovon, a director of the company having an annual turnover of $50 million, said.

"This will diversify our export basket," said Mr Shovon adding that his company is now also looking for markets in South American countries Brazil and Peru.

Kolkata-based Calcom Cement India, founded in 2004, is sourcing the woven bags for its Guwahati plant in Assam, a major city of India.

Calcom is a subsidiary of Vinay Cements Ltd, one of the largest cement manufacturing companies in India.

The Indian cement company launched its operation recently to provide the key construction material to the popularly known seven sisters -- Arunachal Pradesh, Assam, Meghalaya, Manipur, Mizoram, Nagaland, and Tripura.

But sourcing of such bags from the mainland of India by the Indian cement company is expensive, company officials said, making Bangladesh the automatic choice.

Mr Shovon said his company wants a long term agreement with the company.

"The annual requirement of cement bag for the Indian company is more than four million pieces a year," he added.

Shovon Woven Bag Manufacturing Company will supply its products through Tamabil land port.

The company launched its operation in 2000 and supplied bags to cement companies such as Holcim, Lafarge Surma Cement, MI Cement and Mongla Cement.

Like Shovon Bag Manufacturing company, local companies like Miracles and Sino Bangla also make woven bags by importing raw materials.

Analysts say such diversification of exports will help reduce the trade gap with the neighbouring country, which is heavily tilted in favour of India.

Bangladesh imports goods from India worth more than $ 2.0 billion and exports around $250 million a year. 

Bangladesh to export cement bags to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Banana farming becomes popular in Rangpur*


RANGPUR, July 17: Banana farming in the district has become popular over the last couple of years for its economic viability.

Banana is cultivated in thousands of hectares of land every year and about 30 thousand people are directly involved in it. The farming has also changed fate of many educated unemployed young people.

Banana has largely been cultivated at Pirgonj upazilla of the district. According to Rangpur Department of Agriculture Extension, no target has been set for banana cultivation in eight districts of the Rangpur-Dinajpur region this year. However, Banana was cultivated on 1500 hectares of land in Rangpur, 20 hectares in Lalmonirhat, 727 in Dinajpur and 115 hectares of lands in Thakurgaon districts.

Sources of Pirganj upazilla DAE told the FE that some one thousand hectares of land in 15 unions of the upazilla were brought under banana cultivation this season with the production target of 2500 bunches of banana per hectares.

The varieties of banana produced here include -- Meher Sagor, Deshi Shobori and Chapa. If the weather remains favourable, at least 2.5 million bunches of banana would grow. The market price of the total produce is about Tk 300 million. A bunch of banana sells in retail markets at Tk 100 to Tk 130.

The farming has not only changed the lot of the farmers but also created permanent employment opportunities for thousands of people in the district.

Upazilla Agriculture Officer Makbul Hossain said 15 workshops were arranged on banana farming for the growers of the upazilla this season where they were trained in latest and developed method of the farming.

He also mentioned frequent farming of the crop on the same land lessens the fertility of the soil. So, the farmers are advised to diversify crops for re-fertility of land.

Abdul Jabber, a graduate of Gongarampur village, found no job and engaged himself in banana farming. He said the farming gave him double profit with little investment and made him self-reliant. The production cost in one acre of land is about Tk 50-55 thousand while the return was about Tk 0.1 to 0.12 million.

Many of the farmers at Pirganj Bazaar said the production cost of the farming has increased this year as the price of pesticides increased in the market. Fungal diseases and the seasonal storms were the main enemies of the crop. Regular spraying of pesticides is essential to save the plants from pest attack.

They also urged the government to introduce easy bank loan for them. 

Banana farming becomes popular in Rangpur


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* 20 mmcfd gas to be added to national grid*

Thursday, 15 July 2010 21:28

20 mmcfd gas to be added to national grid

20 mmcfd gas to be added to national grid
Jashim Uddin

Brahmanbaria, July 15: Bangladesh Gas Fields Company Limited (BGFCL) inaugurated the work-over of Titas well 12 Wednesday to add above 20 million cubic feet daily (mmcfd) natural gas to the national grid.

The work-over is likely to be completed by end of next month (August).

High officials of BGFCL and the project were present on the occasion.

Total estimated cost of the project is Tk 350 million (Tk 35.00 crore) under the self-financing programme of BGFCL.

BAPEX, the state run gas exploration company, is completing the all work of BGFCL as a drilling contractor.

To meet the growing gas demand of the country, BGFCL has undertaken various development activities for augmenting gas production. It took nine projects at a cost of above Tk 23.50 billion. BGFCL meets Tk 5.70 billion of total amount from its self-financing fund.

A fresh natural gas amounting to 25 mmcfd has been added to the national grid from Bakhrabad well 2 and Titas well 14 of BGFCL after completing the wells work-over from last year, sources also said.

BGFCL added above 33 mmcfd natural gas to the national grid from well after the successful completion of work-over from July 6 of the year 2010. Total estimated cost was Tk 195.00 million under the self-financing programme of BGFCL.

BGFCL has adopted a vigorous augmentation plan under "Fast Track Programme" to increase gas production from six wells of Titas field Gas Fields to add 160 mmcfd gas in 2011.

Besides, in view of producing 10-mmcfd gas , the company took the plan to drill the new well of Bakhrabad Gas Fields in 2012, official sources said.

Presently, this raises the overall production of BGFCL to 740-742 mmcfd of natural gas from 30 wells of its producing fields against the country's total gas production capacity of 1960 mmcfd.

BGFCL meets more than 40 percent of country's natural gas demand, sources also added. BGFCL has been contributing to the national economy by paying considerable amounts to the public exchequer every year through natural gas production, sources added.

The company is entrusted with production of natural gas, processing of gas to pipeline quality and supplying of gas to transmission systems.

BGFCL is a state owned company of Petrobangla. It is the largest gas production company in the country and owns six gas fields, namely, Titas, Hobigonj, Bakhrabad, Narsingdi, Meghna and Kamta gas fields.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt begins 450MW Sirajganj power plant process under PPP*

Thursday, 15 July 2010 21:30

Business

Govt begins 450MW Sirajganj power plant process under PPP
Staff Correspondent

The government has initiated a tender process for the installation of 330MW&#8211;450MW Sirajganj power plant under public-private partnership.

This will be the first plant under public-private partnership, where the state-owned Power Development Board or any of its subsidiaries will have 29 per cent of the share. The remaining of the share will be owned by a selected local private or international company.

The Power Cell in the past week invited application from bidders for pre-qualification to take part in the tender for the Sirajganj power plant, which will be installed on a &#8216;build, own and operate&#8217; scheme.

The Sirajganj power plant was first initiated by the BNP-led government in 2003 as a public-private partnership project but the project was scrapped after selecting a local company in controversial circumstances as there was no PPP policy.

The BNP-led government and the immediate past interim regime wanted it to be installed as an independent power plant, operated by a private company and the power board will buy electricity from it but four tender bids failed.

The present government initiated a move to install different infrastructure and power projects under public-private partnership in 2009 but failed. The government again initiated the move this financial year for projects under public-private partnership.

&#8216;The Sirajganj power plant will be a PPP project as it was during the BNP-led government. A partner for the power board will be selected for the installation of the plant,&#8217; said a board official.

This time the power plant will, however, be dual fuel-run, fuel oil and gas, instead of being gas-fired as there is gas shortage, he said.

The selected company will arrange funds and the power plant will be run as an independent power plant from where the power board will buy electricity. The power board or its subsidiary will get the share of the power price.

He said the power board&#8217;s share in the plant might come from the land and other facilities. &#8216;If needed, we will also have to make investments. We may seek funds from the Power and Energy Fund or from the government&#8217;s PPP fund.&#8217;

The Power Cell will be receiving prequalification documents from interested companies till September 15. &#8216;After evaluation of the documents, qualified companies will be selected for taking part in the final bidding. We hope the plant will be installed in two to three years,&#8217; the official said.

He said the power board might go for a few more large power plants under public-private partnership.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*BB Chief opens solar irrigation in Barguna*


Bangladesh Bank Governor Dr Atiur Rahman on Saturday called for proper use of money to ensure development.

"There is no dearth in money. The dearth is in confidence," he said while inaugurating high- powered 'Solar Irrigation System' project at Kumarkhali-Fultala village here in the morning. The project is being implemented on 40 acres of land at a cost of Taka 38 lakh. Private organisation Resource Development Foundation (RFD) is implementing the project.

Mutual Trust Bank is financing the project while Rahim Afrooz providing the technical support. Eighty-three families will enjoy the benefit of the project that is expected to produce 140 metric tons of paddy. Presided over by RDF President M Emranul Haq Chowdhury, the inaugural function was also addressed by Bangladesh Bank Deputy Governor Murshid Kuli Khan, Mutual Trust Bank Managing Director

Anis A Khan, NCC Bank Director Mohammad Nurul Amin, Shahjalal Islami Bank Managing Director Mohammad Ali, Rupali Bank Managing Director M Farid Uddin, Barguna Deputy Commissioner (DC) M Mujibur Rahman, Municipality Mayor Advocate M Shajahan, local Press Club President Monir Hossain Kamal, RDF Coordinator Abdul Motaleb Mridha and local Union Council Chairman Ziaul Ahsan Hiru. Talking to BSS, the local farmers expressed their joy over the implementation of the project.

They said they could not grow crops more than once a year in the past. This is for the first time that they are growing the second crop this time. Farmers Anwar Hossain and Golam Sarwar said they are overwhelmed with joy to know that they would be able to grow crops three times a year under the project area.

After the function, the Bangladesh Bank governor inaugurated micro credit programme of RDF, unveiled the plaque of under-construction RDF Tower and exchanges views with journalists and government and non-government officials.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Circular water route in capital is likely to start in 2012*

Thursday, 15 July 2010 21:27

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

Circular water route in capital is likely to start in 2012

SANGSAD BHABAN, July 15 (BSS)-The government has taken steps to introduce circular river route around Dhaka city to reduce pressure on the transports in the capital, Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan told the House today.

"The development work for the river route from Ashulia to Demra/Kanchpur is going on under a project titled The Introduction of Water Route around Dhaka City (2nd phase)," he said in reply to a question from Jatiya Party lawmaker Begum Salma Islam.

The shipping minister said the work on the project is likely to complete in June, 2012 and as a result the plying of vessel on the route will start in July the same year.

He said eight landing stations were set up from Sadarghat to Ashulia to introduce circular water route around Dhaka city to reduce pressure on the vehicles in the capital. "The work on development of the waterways from Ashulia to Kanchpur Bridge is going fast," he said.

Shajahan Khan said the BIWTC would run passenger vessels on the route after introduction of the circular river route by the BIWTA.

Responding to another question from treasury bench member Giasuddin Ahmed, the shipping minister said a launch terminal is being built by the BIWTA at Shyampur to remove the existing traffic jam in the Sadarghat area.

"Necessary arrangement will be made for movement of big vessels of the southern region including Barisal and Patuakhali from the terminal," he said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

fallstuff said:


> *Remittance tops $15b*
> 
> 
> bdnews24.com, Dhaka
> 
> 
> Foreign remittance topped $15 billion in the outgoing fiscal breaking all previous records.
> Prime minister Sheikh Hasina told the parliament on Wednesday during a question-answer session that Bangladesh had earned over Tk 1054 billion (about $15.26 billion) in remittance till May 10 of 2010.
> Hasina claimed that new job markets had been been opened up at a number of countries including Libya, Iraq, Italy and Papua New Guinea.
> She said that her government was continuing its efforts to further explore the job market for Bangladeshi workers in Africa and Europe as well.
> The PM said that over 640,000 workers had been sent abroad until May 10 during the current fiscal ending June 2009.
> 
> Link:
> 
> :: Remittance tops $15b



Thats for the 1st 17 months of awami league government not for the last year.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* `Virtual shops' to be set up at all unions*

Saturday, 17 July 2010 21:01

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

`Virtual shops' to be set up at all unions

DHAKA, July 17 (BSS) - The government is planning to set up virtual shops based on e-commerce -- business through digital devices -- at all unions for creating direct market linkage between rural producers and consumers.

"We have the plan to open virtual shops at all our information centers being set up at 4,498 unions of the country to reach benefits of digital devices to the doorstep of the rural people," National Project Director of Access to Information (A2I) Nazrul Islam Khan told BSS today.

The A2I programme is being operated from the Prime Minister's Office with the support of UNDP to facilitate different digital innovative ideas across the country in line with the vision for building a digital Bangladesh.

Under the initiatives, the country's rural people will be able to sell their products at fair prices to even international markets using e-commerce through websites from the virtual shops to be set up at the information centers, he said.

A rural entrepreneur can be registered with the virtual shops without any fee. After being registered, the pictures of their products like Nakshi kantha, handmade boutiques and crafts would be uploaded on the website with prices, contact numbers and profiles of the producers.

Consumers from any parts of the country or world can make an order for their chosen items using their credit cards after surfing pictures and prices of the products, uploaded at the website.

N I Khan said a private organization namely `Future Solution for Business (FSB) Bangladesh' has already implemented the virtual shop concept at Mongla as pilot basis.

Marketing Director of FSB Sadequa Hassan Sejuti told BSS that they had started the initiatives on pilot basis last year at a remote village of Mongla Mithakhali through building an e-commerce center there with the help of local people.

Sejuti said it seems like a miracle to the rural people as one click of that e-commerce website Mongla have opened the entire world in front of them.

After lunching the website for Mongla, she said they had approached Bangladesh Bank (BB) governor Dr Atiur Rahman for introducing online purchase banking in the country.

The BB accepted the concept of e-commerce and approached the banks for facilitating the online transaction. "BRAC bank has already signed an agreement with us and will start online transaction through our website from next month," she said. The facilitating company and bank will get 3.5 percent commission each and the e-center eight percent for each transaction and the remaining money will directly go to the rural producer.

Another Director of FSB Ataur Rahman said the initiative of purchasing products through online would be a major landmark in line with the present government's pledge to build digital Bangladesh as it would bring fruits of digital devices to the doorsteps of the common people.

He said presently FSB is replicating the concept in seven more districts after getting success in Mongla. "Not only the handmade boutique products, we are planning to link farmers of Narsingdi with the retailers of Dhaka through our website," he added.

"The retailers of Dhaka will then be able to directly buy vegetables from the farmers of Narsingdi through our website and it will reduce the prices of vegetables in the capital."


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Walton to export refrigerators to US*

Saturday, 17 July 2010 21:05

Walton to export refrigerators to US

Walton to export refrigerators to US
Unb, Dhaka

RB Group, an electronics maker, has moved to export refrigerators and other items to the US.

&#8220;We have already registered a window office in the US to market our products,&#8221; RB Corporate Communications Director Mizanur Rahman told the news agency yesterday.

RB Group, which produces electronic goods and motorcycles under the Walton brand, has been exporting refrigerators, motorcycles, and other electronic items to Malaysia, Saudi Arabia and some countries in the Middle East for a couple of years now.

"We are now busy acquiring the documents related to standard and quality, a pre-requisite to entering the US market."

If successful, Walton will be the first Bangladeshi electronics maker to enter the US. &#8220;As soon as we get the documents, we will instruct our US counterpart to open L/C for import,&#8221; he added.

"We expect to export to Europe also."

The group also signed initial agreements with traders in Japan. Walton Hi-tech Industries, the group's manufacturing unit, now produces about six lakh refrigerators against a demand for four lakh in Bangladesh. About 2,500 workers are engaged in the manufacturing plant set up on 50 acres.

"After the global meltdown, many manufacturing plants in developed countries were forced to shut down. These countries now look for imports from developing countries."

Walton now offers a 10-CFT refrigerator at Tk 20,700, while a similar-sized import ranges between Tk 30,000 and Tk 33,000. It plans to produce LCD monitors and computers as well.

"We can offer goods at cheaper prices if we get policy support and incentives," he said.

Under the existing policy, he said, it is easier to import a refrigerator than making it locally. "The import duty on raw materials is higher than the duty on a finished one."

Presently, Walton retails refrigerators in 12 variants through its 600 outlets and dealers throughout the country.


----------



## TopCat

very very nice move... hope we will be in the same foot as South Korea, Malaysia and Taiwan as they made their fortune through selling electronics and electrical appliances. I am impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

iajdani said:


> very very nice move... hope we will be in the same foot as South Korea, Malaysia and Taiwan as they made their fortune through selling electronics and electrical appliances. I am impressed.




Yes, excatly....i think it will take us time but we will expand further in this field....there are really no alternative than to selling electronic appliances, still a huge chunk of the export money comes from that in many countries....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Solar-powered irrigation project launched 









Bangladesh Bank governor Atiur Rahman on Saturday said power and energy crisis was creating obstacle on the way of targeted economic growth of the country.
The country can achieve two per cent more economic growth if sufficient energy and power supply can be ensured, he said while inaugurating a project for irrigation using solar power at Kumrakhali-Fultala village in Barguna sadar.
The Tk 38 lakh solar irrigation system project of the Resource Development Foundation was financed by the Mutual Trust Bank while Rahim Afroz provided the technical cooperation.
Eighty three farmers through 48 solar panels worth Tk 11.48 lakh will lift about eight lakh litres of water by using water pumps run by solar power for irrigating 40 acres of land everyday.
Besides the irrigation cost, the rest of the amount was spent for seed bed, labour, cultivation, plantation, fertilisation, pesticides.
The solar irrigation project will bring down the overall cultivation cost to one-fifth, sources said.
Speaking on the occasion the BB governor emphasised on finding and developing eco-friendly and cost effective alternative energy resource and technology.
Finding and successfully using low-cost, environment friendly alternative energy source is a must for our sustainable national development, he said.
Atiur also stressed on introducing regional potentiality based rural banking by changing mindset for balanced regional economic development in the country.
He reminded that the government during the current fiscal year will distribute agricultural loan of Tk 12,000 crore and the central banks policy in this regard will be announced on July 24.
The BB governor also laid the foundation of a 9-storied office building of RDF at Police Line Road of Barguna town.
The ceremony, presided over by RDF president Imranul Huq Chowdhury, was also addressed among others by Awami League lawmakers Dhirendra Devnath Shamvu and Golam Sabur Tulu, BB deputy governor Murshid Kuli Khan, Barguna municipal mayor Shahjahan Mia and upazila chairman Abdul Khalek.
Senior officials of Mitual Trust Bank, NCC Bank, Shahjalal Islami Bank, Rupali Bank, Rahim Afroz Limited and district administration were present on the occasion.

Link:

Solar-powered irrigation project launched


----------



## fallstuff

Uniqlo teams up with Yunus







Social business finds a new route now -- this time entering the garments sector.

Grameen Bank Group is partnering with Fast Retailing Company Ltd that owns Japan's casual-clothing chain Uniqlo. Under a joint venture, a textile unit will be set up in Bangladesh in September to help the underprivileged women.

The Japanese company and Grameen Bank Group have agreed in Tokyo to launch the venture through a Fast Retailing subsidiary.

Nobel laureate Muhammad Yunus, who is promoting the social business model, said the textiles company will help poor women and solve social problems, including those related to poverty, sanitation and education, through planning, production and sale of clothing.

Fast Retailing plans to invest some $100,000 to set up the business, temporarily dubbed as Grameen Uniqlo Ltd, for producing and retailing the products in the country, a statement said.

Grameen Bank will take a 1 percent stake in the venture, according to a Reuters report.

"On the retail front, we will use the Grameen Bank Group's borrower network of eight million people to help those living in poverty to develop job skills and provide them with opportunities to sell clothes door-to-door," said Fast Retailing.

"In the first year, we plan to generate work for 250 people and to increase this figure to 1,500 within three years."

"Grameen ladies will become their own business owners by selling the clothing products in visits to neighbours' houses," news agency AFP quoted Tadashi Yanai, chairman and president of Fast Retailing, as saying.

Yunus is backed by corporations such as food giant Danone, global water group Veolia, sportswear company Adidas and software company SAP.

Fast Retailing will be the first Asian corporation to start a social business with Grameen Bank Group, Yunus said.

"Uniqlo is a global company, a big company, and a company that is now creating a social business in Bangladesh," he said at a Tokyo press conference, adding that the world needs a new economic "architecture" to fight poverty.

Uniqlo opened its liaison office in Dhaka in September last year although it had previously outsourced RMG products through an agent.

It has a network of over 760 stores in Japan. The company opened stores outside Japan in September 2001 starting in London. It expanded international network across six countries -- the UK, China, Hong Kong, the US, South Korea, France.

Meanwhile, garment exports to the new destination of Japan maintained a high growth rate in the July-April period of fiscal 2009-10 riding on the back of high demand for Bangladeshi apparel items there.

According to data from state-owned Export Promotion Bureau, Bangladesh exported knitwear items worth $60.02 million in the first 10 months of the immediate past fiscal year, which was $18.15 million in the same period of fiscal 2008-09.

In the July-April period of fiscal 2009-10, knitwear exports to Japan grew by 230.65 percent. Bangladesh logged $89.87 million in earnings from woven garment exports, registering a robust 121.46 percent growth over the same period a year ago.

Data showed that RMG exports to Japan were worth $74.38 million in fiscal 2008-09, compared to $28.04 million in fiscal 2007-08.

Link:

Uniqlo teams up with Yunus

reefat@thedailystar.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Internet subscribers may reach 18.3m by 2020: The Financial Express, 22 January 2010*

Internet subscribers may reach 18.3m by 2020: The Financial Express, 22 January 2010 Bangladesh ICT Insight

Posted by Md. Saifuddin Khalid on January 26, 2010


The number of Internet subscribers in Bangladesh is likely to reach 18.3 million by the year 2020- translating to a 32 percent household Internet penetration at around the same time&#8221;, says a study by an international research group.

&#8220;This increased internet penetration would resulted in 2.6 per cent contribution to the country&#8217;s GDP by 2020 while creating 129 thousand more jobs by the same year&#8221; the research added.

The study &#8220;Towards a connected Bangladesh: Socio-economic Impact of Internet in Bangladesh Economy&#8221; was released in the city Thursday. Boston Consulting Group (BCG) on behalf of the Telenor Group, the majority shareholder of the telecom operator Grameenphone conducted the study.

According to latest figures, about five million people or merely four per cent of the total population in Bangladesh has access to Internet. According to International Telecommunication Union, Bangladesh has the second lowest Internet penetration in the region.

Against the backdrop of such scenario, the report identified mobile phones as the most appropriate vehicle to connect rural Bangladesh to internet.

According to BTRC report, 4.6 million internet users in the country accessed the net through mobile while only 0.4 million use them on the fixed internet service- the study said.

&#8220;The study properly underlines the need to increase the awareness among the general mass about the utility of Internet and the role government can play in raising such awareness&#8221;, Chief executive Officer of Grameenphone Oddvar Hesjedal said at a press conference. Ola-Jo Tandre of Telenor-BCG also spoke on the occasion.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

But I am little bit confused... as my latest posted article pointed out that bangladesh has around 5 million internet user.

On the other hand on April, 2010 Akhtaruzzaman Manju, president of Internet Service Providers' Association of Bangladesh, told Xinhua that the country's six cell phone operators and Interent Service Providers have so far provided over 800,000 internet connections.

"We've estimated that nearly 10 million people in the country are using 800,000 internet connections on sharing basis," he said, adding the number of internet users in the country is increasing yearly by around 15-16 percent.

Roundup: Internet use on rise in Bangladesh

Interestingly Secretary of Bangladesh 's Science and Information and Communication Technology Ministry AKM Abdul Awal Mojumder said the country's six mobile operators and Internet Service Providers have so far provided over 5 million internet connections.

"We've estimated that nearly 25 million people in the country are using 5 million internet connections mostly provided by the mobile operators on sharing basis," Mahfuzur Rahman, Executive Director of Bangladesh Computer Council under the science ministry, said in the press conference. 

News Bangla: Internet Access reached to 25 million in Bangladesh


But ironically Asia Internet Usage Stats and Population Statistics put bangladesh's total internet user only .696 million and total broadband user only 5000.

So can any one tell me which figure is true... .696 million, 5 million, 10 million user sharing .8 million connection or 25 million user is sharing 5 million connection?


----------



## TopCat

*Bangladesh, With Low Pay, Moves In on China*






GAZIPUR, Bangladesh &#8212; The eight-lane highway leading from the Bangladeshi capital, Dhaka, narrows repeatedly as it approaches this town about 30 miles north, eventually depositing cars onto a muddy, potholed lane bordered by mangroves and small shops. 

But this is no mere rural backwater. It is the sort of place to which foreign manufacturers may increasingly turn, if the rising wage demands of factory workers in China prompt companies to seek new pools of cheap labor elsewhere. 

Already, in factories behind steel gates and tall concrete walls, tens of thousands of workers, most of them women, spend their days stitching T-shirts, pants and sweaters for Wal-Mart, H&M, Zara and other Western retailers and brands. 

One of the Bangladeshi companies here, the DBL Group, employs 9,000 people making T-shirts and other knitwear. Business has been so good that the company is finishing a new 10-story building with open floors the size of soccer fields, planted with row after row of sewing machines. 

&#8220;Our family needed the money, so we came here,&#8221; said Maasuda Akthar, a 21-year-old sewing machine operator for DBL. 

As costs have risen in China, long the world&#8217;s shop floor, it is slowly losing work to countries like Bangladesh, Vietnam and Cambodia &#8212; at least for cheaper, labor-intensive goods like casual clothes, toys and simple electronics that do not necessarily require literate workers and can tolerate unreliable transportation systems and electrical grids. 

Li & Fung, a Hong Kong company that handles sourcing and apparel manufacturing for companies like Wal-Mart and Liz Claiborne, reported that its production in Bangladesh jumped 20 percent last year, while China, its biggest supplier, slid 5 percent. 

&#8220;Bangladesh is getting very competitive,&#8221; William Fung, Li & Fung&#8217;s group managing director, told analysts in March. 

The flow of jobs to poorer countries like Bangladesh started even before recent labor unrest in China led to big pay raises for many factory workers there &#8212; and before changes in Beijing&#8217;s currency policy that could also raise the costs of Chinese exports. Now, though, economists expect the migration of China&#8217;s low-paying jobs to accelerate. 

And while workers in Bangladesh and other developing countries are demanding higher pay, too &#8212; leading to a clash between police and protesters earlier this week in a garment hub outside Dhaka &#8212; they still earn much less than Chinese factory workers. 

Bangladesh, for instance, has the lowest garment wages in the world, according to labor rights advocates. Ms. Akthar, who is relatively well paid by local standards, earns about $64 a month. That compares to minimum wages in China&#8217;s coastal industrial provinces ranging from $117 to $147 a month. 

&#8220;The Chinese firms that are beginning to get into trouble are producing textiles, rubber footwear and things like that,&#8221; said Barry Eichengreen, a professor of economics and political science at the University of California. &#8220;And there are lots of countries in South Asia and East Asia and in Central America that would like to fill this space.&#8221; 

But Bangladesh has its own challenges to overcome. 

China&#8217;s combination of a vast population of migrant workers, many with at least elementary school educations, along with modern roads, railways and power grids in its industrial provinces, has bestowed it with manufacturing capabilities that countries like Bangladesh cannot offer. Beijing also provides low-cost loans and other incentives to its industries that other countries have trouble matching for theirs. 

Most of Bangladesh, meanwhile, suffers blackouts six to seven hours a day because it has not invested enough in power plants and natural gas fields &#8212; deficiencies that the government is working on but that will not be eliminated quickly. 

The country has a literacy rate of only 55 percent &#8212; compared with more than 92 percent in China. As a result, workers in this country are only one-fourth as productive as the Chinese in making shirts, jackets and other woven clothes, according to a report by the Center for Policy Dialogue, an independent research organization based in Dhaka. 

Despite its handicaps, Bangladesh nearly doubled garment exports from 2004 to 2009. And the industry now employs about three million people, more than any other industrial segment in this largely agrarian country of 160 million. From June through November last year, garment exports accounted for more than 80 percent of the country&#8217;s total exports of $7.1 billion. 

Among developing countries, Bangladesh is the third-biggest exporter of clothing after mainland China, which exported $120 billion in 2008, and Turkey, a distant No. 2, according to the World Trade Organization. 

And with nearly 70 million people of working age, Bangladesh could probably absorb many more of China&#8217;s 20 million garment industry jobs. 

Still, some of the changes in China could prove to be mixed blessings for Bangladesh. If China allows its currency, the renminbi, to trade more freely, Bangladeshi exports would become more competitive. 

But a stronger renminbi could also hurt Bangladesh by raising the price of machinery and fabric imported from China, its biggest supplier, said Ahmed Mushfiq Mobarak, an assistant professor of economics at the Yale School of Management. Over time, Bangladesh could buy more from other countries, like India, but those countries first would need to build up significant production capacity


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/17/business/global/17textile.html?_r=2&src=busln


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> But I am little bit confused... as my latest posted article pointed out that bangladesh has around 5 million internet user.



When most users are connected through GPRS of mobile operator then there must be some cofusion of number of active subscribers...


----------



## idune

fallstuff said:


> Uniqlo teams up with Yunus



That's where Yunus should concentrate his activities not in politics.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Summit plans big for power*

Sunday, 18 July 2010 22:16

Summit plans big for power

Summit plans big for power
Company posts 73pc rise in profit
Star Business Report

Summit Power Ltd, a leading power generator, aims to win orders from the government to generate at least 1,400 megawatts of power.

Aziz Khan, chairman of Summit Power Ltd, unveiled the company's mission at a press meet where it disclosed its half-yearly un-audited financial report.

Summit's target for power falls in line with the government's mega-plan for generating 9,426 megawatts by 2015.

According to the financial report, Summit posted a 73.55 percent rise in profit to Tk 55.97 crore in the first half of 2010, compared to the same period a year ago.

The earnings per share of the company almost doubled to Tk 20.03 in the first half of 2010, compared to the same year-earlier period.

Summit added 110 megawatts of power to the national grid through its subsidiary companies Summit Uttaranchal Power Company Ltd and Summit Purbanchal Power Company Ltd.

Recently, Summit Group has signed a contract with the government and started work to deliver another 102 megawatts of power through its Summit Narayanganj Power Company Ltd.

According to the chairman of the company, Summit has recently signed a deal with General Electric (GE) of Austria to participate in the government's mega power plan. GE will bring financial and technical support to implement Summit's future projects.

Summit Power also plans to raise more than Tk 300 crore from capital market by issuing fully convertible preference shares to build additional capacity to implement the new power projects.

Summit Power Managing Director Tauhidul Islam and Finance Director Ayesha Aziz Khan were also present.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Govt to set up 225MW plant in Ctg*

Sunday, 18 July 2010 22:17

Govt to set up 225MW plant in Ctg

Govt to set up 225MW plant in Ctg
Star Business Report

The government has undertaken a project to set up a 225-megawatt (MW) dual-fuel power plant at Shikalbaha in Chittagong within the next three years.

Power Development Board (PDB) will implement the gas- and furnace oil-run combined cycle power plant at a cost of $282.81 million within 2013.

Of the total amount, $206 million will come as foreign assistance, while the government will contribute the rest $76.81 million, said a statement from the Economic Relations Division (ERD) yesterday.

The Kuwait Fund for Arab Economic Development (KFAED) has agreed to provide 15 million Kuwaiti dinars ($53 million) for the project, said the statement.

A KFAED delegation has already visited different departments and agencies including power division, energy division, PDB, Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation, Power Grid Company of Bangladesh, Petrobangla and the project site in Chittagong.

After a round of discussions with the government high-ups, the delegation has signed a draft loan agreement for the project.

ATM Mustafa Kamal, a joint secretary, and Nawaf Al Dabbous, an adviser to the KFAED, signed the deal.

The ERD has been in talks with development partners including Opec Fund for International Development (OFID), Saudi Fund for Development (SFD) and Abudhabi Fund for Development to get the remaining $153 million fund, said the statement.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*China, ADB keen to help construct Dohajari-Gundum railway lines*

Sunday, 18 July 2010 22:16

The New Nation - Internet Edition

China, ADB keen to help construct Dohajari-Gundum railway lines
BSS, Dhaka

China and Asian Development Bank expressed keenness to provide assistance for construction of railway lines from Dohajari in Chittagong to Gundum in Myanmar.

The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) approved the project this month, Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain told BSS.

Through the construction of the railway route, the present government wants to establish direct rail communication with the northern and eastern countries and join the Trans-Asian Railway.

The Minister said the economic relations division (ERD) under the finance ministry would decide from which country or agency the assistance would be taken for construction of the railway lines from Dohajari to Ramu to Gundum.

He said feasibility study for construction of the railway lines have already been done by a Canadian firm. Besides, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) will also conduct a feasibility study.

Syed Abul Hossain thinked that there would be no problem of fund to construct the railway route and the construction would begin during the tenure of the present government.

The estimated cost for construction of the railway lines is Taka 1,852 crore, of which the government will give Taka 670 crore and the remaining 1182 crore will come as project assistance.

The 128-kilometre route will link the tourist destination Cox's Bazar with railway connectivity and join the country with Trans- Asian Railway corridor.

Besides, the project would include construction of stations at Satkania, Lohagara, Chakaria, Dulahajra, Eidgaon, Ramu, Cox's Bazar, Ukhiya and Gundum, and reconstruction of Dohazari station.

There will be 47 bridges, 149 concrete box culverts, 52 concrete pipe culverts and computer-based signaling and inter-linking systems.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh bank says 6.7-percent growth possible*

AFP: Bangladesh bank says 6.7-percent growth possible

(AFP) &#8211; 6 hours ago

DHAKA &#8212; Bangladesh's central bank said Monday the economy could grow a record 6.7 percent this year, but only if the government solves the country's acute power crisis and ongoing labour unrest.

Last year, the global economic crisis led to nine months of export contraction, driving growth in gross domestic product (GDP) to a seven-year low of 5.54 percent.

A recovery of exports could help Bangladesh clock its highest ever GDP growth of 6.7 percent this year -- up from a previous high of 6.6 percent in 2005 to 2006 financial year -- the central bank said in a statement on Monday.

"The growth (of 6.7 percent) targeted by the government this year is not over-ambitious," the central Bangladesh Bank said.

The bank said this was dependent on the government getting 14 small power-generation units operational in 2010 as planned.

Years of under-investment in the power sector mean Bangladesh now has a daily shortfall of around 2,000 megawatts of power, with rolling blackouts hitting the private sector, particularly manufacturing, hard.

The problem sent manufacturing growth tumbling to just five percent last year -- from record double-digit growth four years ago -- as factories struggle with long blackouts each day.

Achieving 6.7 percent growth also requires the "quick resolution of ongoing labour unrest in the export-oriented apparel sector," the bank said in the statement.

Ready-made garments for top Western brands make up 80 percent of Bangladesh's annual export earnings and employ some 40 percent of the country's industrial workforce.

But the industry has seen some of the worst ever labour riots in recent months, with tens of thousands of workers battling it out on the streets with police, ransacking factories and demanding immediate minimum wage hikes.

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

I want to see double digit growth rate for bangladesh as soon as possible .


----------



## Skies

sami6108 said:


> * Govt to set up 225MW plant in Ctg*
> 
> Sunday, 18 July 2010 22:17



Perhaps, you would not have as much excited about this power news if you would live in BD. It's horrible if the power goes at late night like 3.00 am. BTW, continue.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Skies said:


> Perhaps, you would not have as much excited about this power news if you would live in BD. It's horrible if the power goes at late night like 3.00 am. BTW, continue.



Do not you think that it is good for bangladesh to set up new power plant?? It will relieve the power shortage of bangladesh. I am fully aware of what power shortage mean. But we need to set up as many power plant as possible not only to resolve power problem but also for industrial growth. For example japan produce 198 MW of electricity where as bangladesh produce only around 4000 MW. I wish they do not make corruption while setting up all the power plant.


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> [/COLOR]I want to see double digit growth rate for bangladesh as soon as possible .



It will be, just wait 3 more years if we could keep the Mullhas/Tarique/Koko in check..


----------



## Skies

sami6108 said:


> Do not you think that it is good for bangladesh to set up new power plant??



Oh o, the news is fine but not exciting to me as we are suffering here everyday. May be we will enjoy one day. Let's see what will AL do as they are wanting time to serve us.





> For example japan produce *198 MW* of electricity where as bangladesh produce only around *4000 MW*. I wish they do not make corruption while setting up all the power plant.



Sorry, I haven't got it? Does Japan (198 MW) produce less power than us?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Skies said:


> Oh o, the news is fine but not exciting to me as we are suffering here everyday. May be we will enjoy one day. Let's see what will AL do as they are wanting time to serve us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I haven't got it? Does Japan (198 MW) produce less power than us?



Sorry my mistake 198 k MW.


----------



## idune

sami6108 said:


> *Bangladesh bank says 6.7-percent growth possible*
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]I want to see double digit growth rate for bangladesh as soon as possible .



We all like to see double digit growth, but there is huge gap between dream and reality. Even with current situation 6.7&#37; growth is far fetched thought. Just because BB ewished for 6.7% growth, it became news worthy post???

BB dont have any vision or policy tool to achieve that. Since you took BB wish to your heart show us path how in near term at least 6.7 % growth is possible?????


----------



## idune

sami6108 said:


> Do not you think that it is good for bangladesh to set up new power plant?? It will relieve the power shortage of bangladesh. I am fully aware of what power shortage mean. But we need to set up as many power plant as possible not only to resolve power problem but also for industrial growth. For example japan produce 198 MW of electricity where as bangladesh produce only around 4000 MW. I wish they do not make corruption while setting up all the power plant.



As you posting away power plant news, do you have any freaking clue at what cost and what slavery bind Awami regime putting our nation into?????

*First*, we need power and power plant needed to be set up since 2009not 18 months late as awami regime is doing now. By the time power will be available from these rental plants will be another 3 more years.

*Second*, Awami league regime intentionally let power crisis worsen so it can handout power plant contracts to its party loyals and indians without any bidding.

*Third*, purchase price of these power plants are 4-6 times higer than current IPP price and will plunder 5000-6000 crore taka form budget.

*Fourth*, most of these rental plants will use imported energy to produce electricity and thus Awami regime will provide its looting partners tax payer subsidy and burden national economy for years to come.

So, please enlighten us with your expert thought on how these Awami plundering and looting scheme will deliver GDP growth deception??


----------



## Skies

idune said:


> *Second*, Awami league regime *intentionally let power crisis worsen* so it can handout power plant contracts to its party loyals and indians without any bidding.



It is true. Otherwise, why power goes off after 12:00 am and even at 3:00 am when the shops, markets, offices and lights are off. There is no other clue for this crisis to me other than deliberate-crisis by hell-AL. Power did not used to go after 12:00 am in past.

Deceiver-AL  .


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> As you posting away power plant news, do you have any freaking clue at what cost and what slavery bind Awami regime putting our nation into?????
> 
> *First*, we need power and power plant needed to be set up since 2009not 18 months late as awami regime is doing now. By the time power will be available from these rental plants will be another 3 more years.
> 
> *Second*, Awami league regime intentionally let power crisis worsen so it can handout power plant contracts to its party loyals and indians without any bidding.
> 
> *Third*, purchase price of these power plants are 4-6 times higer than current IPP price and will plunder 5000-6000 crore taka form budget.
> 
> *Fourth*, most of these rental plants will use imported energy to produce electricity and thus Awami regime will provide its looting partners tax payer subsidy and burden national economy for years to come.
> 
> So, please enlighten us with your expert thought on how these Awami plundering and looting scheme will deliver GDP growth deception??



@indune it was necessary for bangladesh to set up power plant long ago, perhaps the plan should have taken from early 90s. But none of the governmant has taken that steps.

I think you atleast have the idea no one just can not float a idea of power plant or any such big project without proper finance and planning. 

Pakistan is also facing a huge power crisis, but does that mean pakistan governmant will have to diclare 100s of power plant project, which they are not capable of build due to financial problem.

Recently USA decided to give 7.5 billion dollar to pakistan for power projects, china is planning to invest 100 billion, ofcourse all due to geo politics, but none is providing such amount to bangladesh.

By worsening power crisis awami league will axe only their own legs. Giving tender to any one require certain steps. If they do not follow it they will face the music when they will be gone. I do not think that they will try to do something like saikh salim.






Do you think that bangladesh has lots of natural resouces to produce electricity??? When bangladesh is facing a huge gas crisis for the last couple of years. Importing energy to generate electricity or power is nothing new. Countries like india, china, pakistan, turkey all are doing or planning to doing it. 

Regarding price i do not know much. Provide your proof. N you should not compare any price which governmant subsidize.

N listen buddy/brother... it is ok to criticize any party or governmant.... but it does not mean that you need to criticize them in a whole sale manner.

What is your view on bnp/jamat governmant who even did not included not a single MW on the national grid?

I have never seen any critisism from you about bnp/jamat. Why it is so? If you continue to do so you will loose your credibility as a credible source.

Try to recognize the work which is good. Power plant is needed and awami league has acknowledged it.They also said that this power crisis will be ressolved by mid of 2012. We can not do it on a single night, espacially when previous bnp/jamat and caretaker governmant has done nothing.

If they can not fulfill their target by mid of 2012, then it will be legitimate for you to criticize them, as still they are forwarding with some plan to increase power generation level to around 10000 MW by 2015.

Just for info, please do not try to degrade bd and its governmant in front of this annoying and disgusting indians with your own political ideology.

If you see then you will find it out that their current governmant has turned out to be a puppet of USA as they even can not take an independant decision like IPI pipe line, still they dream to become super power. But you will not see whatever ideology they adhere bjp/congress, they do not criticize their governmant in a open forum like this due to their own political ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Skies said:


> It is true. Otherwise, why power goes off after 12:00 am and even at 3:00 am when the shops, markets, offices and lights are off. There is no other clue for this crisis to me other than deliberate-crisis by hell-AL. Power did not used to go after 12:00 am in past.
> 
> Deceiver-AL  .



This may give you some answer:

The puzzle called midnight load shedding

As my father work in the power sector, so I know some of the reason:

All the major industry such as steel mills are instructed to operate after 11 pm and at night due to irrigation some electricity need to be diverted over there and to some remote areas where most of the people remain electricity almost all the day.

The other reason is that all big industry provide big chunk of money to the operaotrs of sub stations, so that they do not cause load shedding to the industries or a particular industry, instead give load shedding to the residential people.

Another reason is that in reality... power generation is low compared to the one which is usually said... so you can easily imagine... if they do not get electricity then how they will distribute?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Govt to set up fish farm in each union*

Monday, 19 July 2010 21:32

Business

Govt to set up fish farm in each union
Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Sangsad Bhaban

The government is implementing a project to set up a fish farm in each union through unemployed youths and fish farmers to raise the country's fish production, fisheries and livestock minister Abdul Latif Biswas told the House Monday.

The implementation of the project titled The Expansion of Fish Cultivation Technology Services at Union Level started in July, 2009 and would complete in June 2014, he said in reply to a question from treasury bench member Manjur Qader Qoreishi.

Under the five-year project, he added, training will be provided to the unemployed youths and fish farmers through setting up fish demonstration farms at the union level. The government has a plan to build modern digital gates at the Dhaka Zoo instead of traditional gates to facilitate the visitors, he said.

Biswas said the number of hatcheries at government and non-government levels in the country is now 77 and 854 respectively and the annual production of fish fries from the hatcheries is 4.66 lakh kilogram.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Apparel exports grow by 1.2pc in FY&#8217;09-10*

Monday, 19 July 2010 21:34

Business

Apparel exports grow by 1.2pc in FY&#8217;09-10
Kazi Azizul Islam

Export earnings from apparels, which earn more than three-fourths of the country&#8217;s entire export proceeds, grew by 1.2 per cent to $12.5 billion in the just ended FY 2009-2010.

But overall export earnings grew by 4.1 per cent to $16.2 billion as a few traditional and non-traditional products performed very well, according to the monthly report of the Export Promotion Bureau.

The report showed that in FY 2009-2010 exports of knit garments amounted to $6.483 billion, higher by 0.8 per cent than the previous fiscal year. Exports of cut and sewn or woven garments amounted to $6.013 million, up 1.6 per cent.

The increased shipment of garments since February helped to offset the minus growth in the previous months. In every month from June to January of the last fiscal year, except October, garment export earnings saw negative growth and the highest figure was recorded at minus 26 per cent in September.

In june, overall monthly export was recorded at $1,600 million, which is a record for any month.

Analysts said that the belated impacts of global recession, increased competition by other countries&#8217; exporters and disruption in production due to shortage of gas and electricity had handicapped Bangladeshi garment exporters.

Faruk Hassan, acting president of the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said that the cost of yarns and fabrics had increased quite a lot in the last quarter of the past fiscal year, so apparel exports increased in terms of value.

&#8216;Really, one per cent growth is almost unusual in the Bangladeshi apparel industry,&#8217; said Hasan. &#8216;Moreover, this growth was due to the increased FoB value of shipments because of the increased cost of raw materials.&#8217;

Anwar-Ul-Alam Chowdhury Parvez, a former president of the BGMEA and chairman of the Evince Group, said that the seasonal rise in sweater shipments also increased the growth of apparel export in the last three months of the past fiscal year.

Professor Mustafizur Rahman of the Centre for Policy Dialogue saw this growth as &#8216;recovery&#8217; and said that it could be made sustainable.

&#8216;There has been post-recession increase in demand in the global market and it is helping Bangladeshi exporters,&#8217; said Rahman. However, he sees volatile factors there like reshaped competition and currency fluctuation. &#8216;Bangladeshi exporters can maintain growth but they need to get support for smooth production, they have to manage the non-wage cost of business and use dynamic marketing strategies.&#8217;

The Export Promoting Bureau said that export of some traditional and non-traditional products grew robustly in the year.

Jute goods exports grew by 88 per cent to $398 million, raw jute by 32 per cent to $196 million, home textiles by 72 per cent to $539 million, and terry towels by 18 per cent to $156 million.

Leather export grew by 28 per cent to $226 million, footwear by 9 per cent to $204 million, engineering products &#8212; bi-cycle, steel and copper ware etc &#8212;by 72 per cent to $311 million.

Export of frozen foods &#8212; shrimps and fishes &#8212;saw minus growth of 2 per cent and amounted to $445 million.

The volume of manufactured products, which constitute more than 90 per cent of Bangladesh&#8217;s exports, increased by 4.5 per cent, but the prices fell by 0.6 per cent.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Capital's sewerage system to be developed*

Tuesday, 20 July 2010 21:44

Capital's sewerage system to be developed

Capital's sewerage system to be developed
ECNEC okays 3 projects worth Tk 2.26b

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) Tuesday approved three development projects involving Tk 2.26 billion (226 crore), including a project to develop the existing sewerage system in the capital city, reports UNB.

The approval came from the 3rd ECNEC meeting of the current fiscal year, held at the NEC conference room with ECNEC chairperson and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair.

"The entire cost of the three projects will be borne by the public exchequer," said Planning Minister AK Khandaker while briefing reporters after the meeting. Planning Division Secretary Habibullah Majumder was present.

The Planning Minister said the ADP implementation in the 2009-10 fiscal was 91 per cent compared to 86 per cent in the 2008-09 fiscal.

He hoped the government would be able to do better in the current fiscal (2010-11), and achieve cent per percent ADP implementation.

Asked whether 23 per cent ADP implementation in the month of June (July-May 68 per cent) had affected the standard of the project implementation, Khandaker replied in the negative.

The cost of the 'Interim Emergency Sewerage Construction Line and Rehabilitation Project - 2nd Phase' under the Local Government Division has been estimated at Tk 0.84 billion.

Under the project, some 21.30-km new sewerage lines would be installed, one pump station will be constructed, and six more sewerage pumps will be set up for developing the existing sewerage system in the city. The existing sewerage network of the Dhaka WASA is able to serve only 20 per cent of the capital properly.

Besides, 37.25-km sewerage pipeline would also be restored.

The project will be completed by 2012 with the main objective of resolving the problems in areas outside of the sewerage network.

The first phase of the project was completed successfully at a cost of Tk 0.155 billion in 2009.

The two other approved projects are upgrading Signboard-Morelganj-Rayenda-Sharonkhola-Bagi road into a regional highway under the Communications Ministry at a cost of Tk 0.90 billion, and Pagla-Jagannathpur-Raniganj-Auskandi road construction project (revised), also under the Communications Ministry, involving Tk 0.52 billion.

Besides, the ECNEC meeting also reviewed the ADP implementation progress of the Local Government and Rural Development Ministry from July 2009 to June 2010 and also the ECNEC approved projects from March 3-31 this year.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith, Planning Minister AK Khandaker, Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury, Water Resources Minister Ramesh Chandra Sen, Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain, Shipping Minister Shahjahan Khan and advisers to the Prime Minister were, among others, present in the meeting.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Rangunia EPZ eyes green light*

Monday, 19 July 2010 21:34

Rangunia EPZ eyes green light

Rangunia EPZ eyes green light
Jasim Uddin Khan

The government is expected to approve the operations and land acquisition of Rangunia Export Processing Zone tomorrow, which will be home to 300 industrial units.

Entrepreneurs of the initiative hoped they would able to begin development work of the locally owned EPZ by December. The project is expected to complete by 2011.

A meeting with Prime Minister's Principal Secretary Abdul Karim is scheduled to be held tomorrow at the Prime Minister's Office (PMO) to jumpstart the private EPZ.

An official of the PMO said the government considers approving the EPZ as dozens of foreign investors in the last couple of months have sought industrial plots in Dhaka or Chittagong.

"Foreign investors are mainly seeking industrial plots at the two cities as they said that facilities are not adequate at other places for them to stay," the official said.

Due to a surge in demand for industrial plots at the two cities, the government felt the need to develop several other EPZs, he added.

Other issues, including authority for industrial registration, lease of land, building code and reforms to private EPZ Law of 1996, are to be discussed.

The Rangunia EPZ is proposed to be located within 50 kilometres of Chittagong on about 400 acres of government fallow land and family-owned land.

The EPZ will employ about 50,000 people and receive investment worth about $1 billion.

In addition to private entrepreneurs, bilateral and multilateral donors and financial organisations are ready to fund the project, sources said.

"We completed a topographic and contour survey of the site and we expect to start development work by this winter," said Kayum Chowdhury, managing director of Chittagong Industrial Park Ltd (CIPL), the owning company of the Rangunia EPZ.

He said they already received dozens of proposals from different local and foreign entrepreneurs to establish different industries.

"We are mainly interested in setting up agro-based and information technology based industries at the EPZ. Besides, we will accommodate several shoe factories who want to relocate from Taiwan and China," Chowdhury added.

The agro-based industries will be able to produce fruits and vegetable processing industries. Farmers of these localities have long been deprived of fair prices due to a supply demand gap and a lack of necessary processing factories.

Chowdhury said they are planning to develop contract farming at these areas, so that the farmers are get better prices for their produce.

CIPL initiated the Rangunia EPZ project in 1999 and got its licence in 2000, but it was held up for the last decade due to political reasons.

The present government has a strategy to set up more industrial parks for local and foreign investments.

The previous Awami League led government in 1997 allocated lands to set up the Korean EPZ in Chittagong, under the Bangladesh non-government EPZ Act, 1996.


----------



## Skies

sami6108 said:


> This may give you some answer:
> 
> 
> 
> All the major industry such as steel mills are instructed to operate after 11 pm and at night due to irrigation some electricity need to be diverted over there and to some remote areas where most of the people remain electricity almost all the day.
> 
> The other reason is that all big industry provide big chunk of money to the operaotrs of sub stations, so that they do not cause load shedding to the industries or a particular industry, instead give load shedding to the residential people.



Running steel mills after 11 p.m/a.m and giving bribe to the sub stations are not new things in BD. Moreover, it's rainy reason in here. So load shedding after 12:00 a.m is unreasonable which we did not see in past.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Local co to invest $7.33m in Ishwardi EPZ*


M/s Q-Point Apparels Limited, a 100 per cent local-owned company, will invest US$7.33 million for setting up a garment manufacturing industry in the Ishwardi Export Processing Zone (EPZ), according to a press release.

In this connection, an agreement was signed between Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (BEPZA) and M/s Q-Point Apparels Limited at BEPZA Complex in the city Monday.

BEPZA Member (Investment Promotion) Md Moyjuddin Ahmed and Q-Point Apparels Managing Director Md Shahidul Islam signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organisations.

Local co to invest $7.33m in Ishwardi EPZ


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Banglalion reaches out to Rajshahi*

Tuesday, 20 July 2010 21:45

Banglalion reaches out to Rajshahi

Banglalion reaches out to Rajshahi
Staff Correspondent, Rajshahi

Banglalion, a broadband service provider with WiMAX technology, rolled out its services in Rajshahi yesterday.

Ferdous Ahmed, head of sales of Banglalion, announced the services at a press conference in the city where GM Faruk, head of media section of Banglalion, was also present.

The data technology will play an important role in meeting the technology-friendly people's demand for internet services, Ahmed said.

Banglalion has operations in Dhaka, Chittagong and Sylhet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> * Rangunia EPZ eyes green light*
> 
> CIPL initiated the Rangunia EPZ project in 1999 and got its licence in 2000, but it was held up for the last decade due to political reasons.
> 
> The present government has a strategy to set up more industrial parks for local and foreign investments.
> 
> The previous Awami League led government in 1997 allocated lands to set up the Korean EPZ in Chittagong, under the Bangladesh non-government EPZ Act, 1996.



Unfortunate country.. Can we ever get rid of Mullahs and reactionist???


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Economic Zone Bill passed in parliament*

Tuesday, 20 July 2010 21:54

Economic Zone Bill passed in parliament

Economic Zone Bill passed in parliament
FE Report

Parliament on Tuesday passed the Bangladesh Economic Zone Bill, 2010 with provisions to set up four types of economic zones.

The bill aims at boosting industrialisation, service-oriented production, export and employment generation.

Agriculture Minister Begum Matia Chowdhury moved the bill, which was passed by voice vote.

The four types of economic zones are: Economic Zone by local or foreign national, group or institution with government or local private ownership; Private Economic Zone by local or expatriate Bangladeshi or foreigners, groups, business organisation or group, individually or collectively; Government Economic Zone by government initiative or ownership; and Specialised Economic Zone by specialised industry or commercial institution with private or public-private partnership or by government initiative.

According to the Bill, the government will be able to declare a designated land as economic zone. The authorities will divide such designated land into export processing area, domestic processing area, commercial area and non-processing area, and prepare master plans for those.

Excepting the industries designated as reserved in the industrial policy, installation of industries or establishments belonging to any sectors including small and cottage industry, agriculture farming, service-oriented institutions, etc. could established in the Economic Zones.

According to the Bill, the government will constitute Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority with its head office in Dhaka and also the Governing Board.

A person, who is a minister, nominated by the Prime Minister will be the Chairman of the Board. Ministers/State Ministers of Industries, Commerce, Finance, Planning, Science and Information and Communication Technology, Energy, Communication, Labor and Employment, Environment and Forest will remain on the Board as ex-officio members.

Principal Secretary to the Prime Minister, Bangladesh Bank Governor, Chairman of Board of Investment, Secretaries of Industries, Commerce, Finance, Planning, Agriculture, Post and Telecommunications, Science and ICT, Foreign, Energy and Mineral Resources, Power, Home, Shipping, Environment and Forest, and the Prime Minister's Office, and Chairman of National Board of Revenue will remain on the Board as ex-officio.

FBCCI president, government nominees from the district Chamber of Commerce and Industry concerned with the economic zones, two women entrepreneurs nominated by government, and president of specialized chamber of commerce and industry will also remain on the Governing Board.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*US to support Tk 210cr for low carbon path*


US President Obama administration assured Bangladesh of providing Taka 210 crore for promotion of Low Emission Development Strategies (LEDS).

A USAID delegation said this in a meeting with State Minister for Environment and Forests Dr Hasan Mahmud at his secretariat office here on Tuesday.

Acting Mission Director of the USAID in Bangladesh Dennis Sharma led the delegation. After Copenhagen Climate Conference it will be the first commitment of the US government following a number of European countries to support Bangladesh to combat adverse impacts of climate change. Bangladesh is one of the 18 countries selected by the US administration for Support Service for Low Emission Development (SSLED), Sharma told the state minister. He said the LEDS project will help take initiative for development of environmental laws, reorganization of the concerned departments, strengthen adaptation capacity in the vulnerable areas. The USAID official said the US government appreciates Bangladesh's commitment to global efforts to address climate change impacts. Bangladesh translated its commitment to combat climate change by preparing the Bangladesh Climate Change Strategy and Action Plan (BCCSAP) and establishment of its own US$ 100 million adaptation fund, he noted.

Responding to the US support, Dr Hasan focused on the vulnerable areas of Bangladesh which are mostly affected due to climate change. Bangladesh, an innocent victim of climate change has been making its own stride to cope with climate adversities, he said. He also laid importance on accelerating efforts to deliver the fund committed by the developed countries to support developing countries in the Copenhagen Accord for adaptation. The USAID officials said the initial focus of the SSLED programme will be providing technical support for country preparation and initial implementation of LEDS that are designed and led by the host country. Environment Secretary Dr Mihir Kanti Majumder, Deputy Office Director of USAID Mark Visocky and senior officials of the ministry were present.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Anti-monga paddies cultivation continued in full swing*


The farmers have been continuing large-scale farming of anti-monga short-duration variety paddies now under adequate government assistance in greater Rangpur to combat the century-old seasonal curse, officials said on Wednesday.

Special steps have been taken by the DAE in collaboration with different NGOs as per directions of the Ministry of Agriculture for successful farming of these paddies on 70,000 hectares land with a view to saying a permanent good-bye to monga this time. Additional Director (AD), Rangpur of the DAE Mohsin Ali told that 19,200 hectares land will be brought under anti-monga paddy farming in Rangpur, 8,600 in Gaibandha, 12,750 in Kurigram, 11,500 in Lalmonirhat and 17,900 hectares in Nilphamari district.

Of them, BRRI dhan 33 will be cultivated on 40,300 hectares, BRRI dhan 39 on 10,000 hectares, BINA dhan 7 on 19,000 hectares and BU dhan 1 will be cultivated on 700 hectares in greater Rangpur where seedling transplantation now continues in full swing. Farming of BRRI dhan 33 inbred variety paddy started contributing a lot to combating seasonal monga effectively during peak monga hours in greater Rangpur since the year 2007 when farmers successfully cultivated the paddy on 24,188 hectares land.

Similarly, farming of the other short duration inbred paddies like BRRI dhan 39, BINA dhan 7 and BU dhan 1 also got stronger footages in combating the seasonal curse for the people of poverty- prone greater Rangpur areas in recent years. Using the evolved farming technologies by Bangladesh Rice Research Institute (BRRI), large-scale farming of short duration BRRI dhan 33 began in the area 2008 to combat monga after a meeting held at Rangpur Circuit House on May 16 in 2008.

The then agriculture secretary (currently cabinet secretary) M Abdul Aziz, ndc, presided over that meeting which was attended by the then DG of BRRI, executive chairman of BARC, DG of DAE, rice scientists, experts and officials concerned. The meeting was then fixed farming target of the paddy on 40,000 hectares during that T-Aman season to create job opportunities for the farm-labourers and early paddy harvest during peak monga hour.

The then agriculture secretary also ordered all concerned to make the programme successful by timely and ensured distribution of 1,600 tonnes of BRRI dhan 33 seeds and all other necessary facilities among farmers through BADC and different NGOs. Accordingly, all necessary steps were then taken timely as per order and the programme became successful and a model for monga mitigation as the farmers then cultivated the paddy on about 42,000 hectares in greater Rangpur. Because of a large-scale farming of the short duration paddies using the latest agro-technologies and massive social safety network programmes of the government, monga factually disappeared from greater Rangpur from last year of 2009, experts said on Wednesday.

Renowned rice scientist Dr MA Mazid told BSS today that there are 1,07,000 hectares suitable land for farming BRRI dhan 33 in greater Rangpur to harvest about 5 lakh tonnes paddy in only 100 days using Direct Seeded Rice (DSR) method or in 115 to 118 days through transplantation. The farmers can sow the BRRI dhan 33 and other short duration paddy seeds using dry and wet methods of DSR or Lithao from June 20 and July 20 and transplant the prepared seedlings by August 15 to harvest the paddies during the full monga period, he said.

A total of 3,81,633 farm labourers can get jobs everyday for 45 consecutive days during monga period if the targeted 1,07,000 hectares could be brought under the short duration paddies and subsequent crop farming in the relay method in the area, he added. Harvesting periods of all crops will be advanced by 40 days in all seasons to enable farmers getting more profits as cultivation of these paddies would be followed by relay-method farming of early variety potato, moog, vegetables, maize and mustard.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Tk 12,617cr farm loan target fixed*

Tk 12,617cr farm loan target fixed

Staff Correspondent

Bangladesh Bank (BB) yesterday announced a target of distributing Tk 12,617 crore agricultural loan in the 2010-11 fiscal year, which is about 13 percent higher than that of the previous fiscal year.

Disclosing the target at a press conference at the central bank's conference room, BB Governor Atiur Rahman said the new target is about 9.5 percent of the national budget.

In the last fiscal year, Tk 11,117 crore agricultural loan was disbursed against a target of Tk 11,500 crore.

In its half-yearly Monetary Policy Statement released Monday, BB emphasised the need for keeping prices of essentials stable. It also stressed on more financing for agriculture, small and medium scale initiatives and increasing loans for the productive sectors.

The governor said banks have been advised to boost agricultural loan keeping in line with the monetary policy.

From the current fiscal year, some new crops like palm and strawberry have been included in the agricultural loan category, added the BB chief.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Industrial sector share in
economy to be 40pc: PM*

Business

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Wednesday told the parliament that the government was working on upgrading Bangladesh to a middle income country through raising contribution of its industrial sector in the national economy up to 40 per cent from the existing 28 per cent.
The proposed industrial policy has reflected the target, she said adding that it would be possible to reach the ultimate target of turning the country into an industrial state through maintaining continuation after attaining the target of the industrial policy.
The prime minister said this while replying to a query from treasury bench lawmaker Md Tajul Islam. The countrys industrial and investment policies were liberalised to open new investment avenues through creating a sound environment for the entrepreneurs to further develop the industrial sector in the light of the proposed Industrial Policy 2010, she said.
Under the proposed industrial policy, there will be a package of import duty on capital machineries based on advantaged and disadvantaged areas for ensuring balanced development of the country, she said.
To encourage the non-resident Bangladeshis to invest in the country, their investments would be considered as foreign investments.
Hasina said measures would be taken for creating massive infrastructure facilities including setting up economic zone at industrially disadvantaged areas of the country like greater Rangpur, Dinajpur and Rajshahi districts and incentives would be given to those areas.
The prime minister said the government had taken initiatives for turning Bangladesh into an industrialized country by gradually upgrading its present agriculture-based economy.
The growth of agriculture sector would also continue through utilising the modern technology, she said adding, no country can become an industrialised one by only depending on agriculture.
Replying to a supplementary question, the leader of the house said the private sector had been inspired for making investment at various sectors like television, telephone, airlines etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Special economic zones get rolling*

Wednesday, 21 July 2010 21:10

Special economic zones get rolling

Special economic zones get rolling
Star Business Report

Three proposed special economic zones (SEZ) in Sylhet, Feni and Khulna will get a new lease of life after parliament passed the Bangladesh Economic Zone Bill 2010 on Tuesday, said officials from the Board of Investment (BoI).

Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury moved the bill, which was passed by voice vote.

An SEZ is a geographical region that has economic laws that are more liberal than the typical laws.

Department for International Development (DFID) and Infrastructure Investment Facilitation Centre (IIFC) earlier expressed willingness to fund the infrastructure of such economic zones.

The BoI has initiated steps to conduct a feasibility study on the proposed Sylhet zone and studies on the other two zones will follow, an official said.

"We will soon appoint a consultant to identify the right place. Although, we chose the three districts to locate the SEZs, the places could be changed after the consultant gives a report," he added.

BoI officials said they also talked with representatives of British-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Sylhet Chamber of Commerce and Industry to identify the needs of the potential investors.

Besides foreign direct investment, officials said the proposed Sylhet zone will bring in millions of dollars in diaspora investment, which will generate a substantial number of jobs and boost local economy.

Referring to an investment promotion meeting held last year in the United Kingdom, officials said Bangladeshi diaspora from the Sylhet region showed keen interest in investing in real estate, tourism and hospitality, apparels and electronics.

Experts believe the spill-over effects in the form of job creation, investment and transfer of management skills and technology will be much greater than those from traditional industrial parks.

According to the bill, there will be four types of economic zones -- economic zone by local or foreign nationals, private economic zone by local or expatriate Bangladeshis or foreigners, government economic zone and specialised economic zone by specialised industries with private or public-private partnership or government initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Export earning rises by 4.11 per cent in 2009-10*

Wednesday, 21 July 2010 21:09

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

Export earning rises by 4.11 per cent in 2009-10

DHAKA, July 21 (BSS) - The country's total export earning in fiscal 2009-10 was US$16204.65 million which is 4.11 percent more than the earning in the previous fiscal.

The export earning in June 2010 was US$1723.52 million which is US$1421.55 million (21.24 percent) more than the corresponding month in 2009, said a release of Export Promotion Bureau.

In the recently concluded fiscal year, export earnings increased in the sectors of jute goods, jute, petroleum byproducts, plastic goods, cement, rubber, leather, leather goods, wood and wooden products, paper, cotton fabrics, knitwear, woven garments, home textiles and footwear.

On the other hand, the export earnings declined in the sectors of frozen food, tea, chemical goods, handicrafts, silk, printed materials, textile fabrics, caps, human hair, ceramics, glassware and computer services.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Pragati, Mitsubishi sign Pajero deal*

Wednesday, 21 July 2010 21:11

Business

Pragati, Mitsubishi sign Pajero deal
Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka

Pragati Industries Ltd, the country&#8217;s lone car assembling and marketing company in the public sector, from now on will assemble Mitsubishi Pajero Sports Jeep, ushering in a new era in the industries sector of Bangladesh.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the Pragati Industries Ltd and Mitsubishi Motors Corporation at the latter&#8217;s office in Japan on July 8 this year, officials said on Wednesday.

Pragati Industries managing director M Jahir Uddin Chowdhury and corporate general manager of Asia and Asian office on behalf of Mitsubishi Corporation Genichro Nishina signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

Under the agreement, Pragati Industries will be able to assemble the long-cherished Mitsubishi Pajero Sports Jeep by June 2011 and prices of the jeep will be much cheaper than cars of other models, industries ministry officials said.

This will help Pragati Industries Ltd expand its market and eventually pave the way for transforming the company into a progressive manufacturing plant in the county, they said. The Pragati Ltd has contributed Tk 87.33 crore to the national exchequer during 2009-10 financial year, which was Tk 47.60 crore in 2008-09 financial year, official sources said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

sami6108 said:


> * Pragati, Mitsubishi sign Pajero deal*
> 
> Wednesday, 21 July 2010 21:11
> 
> Business
> 
> Pragati, Mitsubishi sign Pajero deal
> Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka
> 
> Pragati Industries Ltd, the countrys lone car assembling and marketing company in the public sector, from now on will assemble Mitsubishi Pajero Sports Jeep, ushering in a new era in the industries sector of Bangladesh.
> 
> An agreement to this effect was signed between the Pragati Industries Ltd and Mitsubishi Motors Corporation at the latters office in Japan on July 8 this year, officials said on Wednesday.
> 
> Pragati Industries managing director M Jahir Uddin Chowdhury and corporate general manager of Asia and Asian office on behalf of Mitsubishi Corporation Genichro Nishina signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.
> 
> Under the agreement, Pragati Industries will be able to assemble the long-cherished Mitsubishi Pajero Sports Jeep by June 2011 and prices of the jeep will be much cheaper than cars of other models, industries ministry officials said.
> 
> This will help Pragati Industries Ltd expand its market and eventually pave the way for transforming the company into a progressive manufacturing plant in the county, they said. The Pragati Ltd has contributed Tk 87.33 crore to the national exchequer during 2009-10 financial year, which was Tk 47.60 crore in 2008-09 financial year, official sources said.



Pragati to assemble Mitsubishi brand luxury jeep, car
October 25, 2009 · Leave a Comment

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

Pragati to assemble Mitsubishi brand luxury jeep, car
BSS, CHITTAGONG

Oct 24 : Owning a new luxury car at an affordable price would no longer be a distant dream for a local buyer with modest income level as state-owned Pragati Industries Ltd (PIL) has taken an initiative to assemble Japanese vehicle manufacturing giant Mitsubishi build Pajero brand jeep and Sedan brand car in its factory.

PIL officials told the news agency that local buyers could purchase such internationally recognized brand superior cars at just half price compared current market rate one has to pay for an imported one.

Apart from helping to bring back past glory of PIL, countrys lone motor vehicle assembling enterprise and a subsidiary of Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation (BSEC), the officials said local vehicle market would witness a revolutionary change if the visionary project is materialized successfully.

PIL officials said, necessary discussion between BSEC and the Mitsubishi company to this effect has been finalized and initial car assembling process would start after signing of an agreement within a month.

As per preliminary estimate, the General Manager (Marketing) of PIL Mustafizur Rahman said, local buyers can purchase a 2500 CC Pajero brand jeep at a cost of Taka 40-45 lakhs instead of current market price of an imported one at Taka 70-80 lakhs while a 1500 CC Sedan car at Taka 12-13 lakhs against Taka 22-24 lakhs for an imported one.

A 4-member team led by BSEC Chairman M Abu Hafiz visited Mitsubishi factory in Thailand in last month to witness for themselves the facility and other technological aspects of the enterprise and had necessary discussion with the officials there to gather knowledge on required technological support for the PIL factory to start assembling Pajero brand jeep and Sedan car.

Earlier, a Japanese team comprising of Mitsubishi company engineers while visiting the PIL factory in July last expressed their satisfaction after witnessing the overall capacity and work atmosphere here.

Managing Director of PIL Engineer Zahiruddin Chowdhury told BSS that bilateral discussion with Mitsubishi authority is at final stage and only the issue of fixing the price of their supplied vehicles parts and PIL assembled cars was still unresolved.

 I am hopeful of settling the issue by October 30 and then we could reach an agreement Zahiruddin said adding that the PIL would able to provide newly assembled luxury cars to buyers at a price close to a reconditioned one.

He said, the Mitsubishi authority would carry out three times sample test for PIL assembled cars before issuing final clearance for their marketing in Bangladesh market to ensure properly the quality and standard of the products up to its original level.

After signing of agreement, at first, a Mitsubishi company expert team would assemble a car at PIL factory in presence of local engineers and then they would supervise assemble process to be done by local men. Finally, the Japanese experts would physically check a car to be assembled fully by local experts without their help and then the Mitsubishi authority would issue work order in favour of PIL for commercial production if the new product is proved up to the mark.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Pragati to begin trial assembling of Pajero Sports Jeep by next Jan; It makes record profit of Tk 25.05 crore in last fiscal*

UNBconnect... - Pragati to begin trial assembling of Pajero Sports Jeep by next Jan; It makes record profit of Tk 25.05 crore in last fiscal

Reported by: UNBconnect
Reported on: July 21, 2010 20:37 PM
Reported in: National
News - Pragati to begin trial assembling of Pajero Sports Jeep by next Jan; It makes record profit of Tk 25.05 crore in last fiscal
Dhaka, Jul 21 (UNB) - Pragati Industries Limited (PIL), a subsidiary of Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation (BSEC), is likely to go into trial production of Pajero Sports Jeep through assembling by January next year.

The government hopes to market the assembled Pajero Sports Jeeps in the country through Pragati Industries by June next year.

Pragati Industries have already taken steps to import 12 Pajero Sports Jeeps in CKD (Completely Knocked Down) condition by November this year.

&#8220;Pragati (Industries Limited) signed a five-year agreement with Mitsubishi Motor Corporation on July 8 in Japan for assembling its Pajero Sports Jeep at their Chittagong plant,&#8221; said an official of Pragati.

Pragati Industries managing director Engr Mohammad Zahir Uddin Chowdhury and corporate general manager of Mitsubishi Motors Corporation Genichiro Nishina signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

BSEC chairman Mohammad Abu Hafiz, additional Industries Secretary ABM Khorshed Alam and a senior official of Mitsubishi Motors Corporation, Mitsuyoshi Yokoi were present at the signing ceremony.

Earlier, the state-owned BSEC and the Mitsubishi authorities agreed to set up a joint venture plant to manufacture cars in country&#8217;s commercial capital Chittagong.

Mitsubishi Motors Corporation on December 3 last year sent a proposal titled &#8220;Proposal for Pajero Sports Assembling Project at PIL factory&#8221; to the Industries Ministry with an estimated cost of 110 million Japanese Yen.

Following the proposal, a memorandum of understanding between the two parties was signed on February 24 this year.

Separate teams from Japan visited the PIL factory thrice - in March, April and July - and had given training to the local engineers who will assemble cars.

The Cabinet committee on public purchase approved procuring through PIL 420 Pajero Jeeps for Upazila chairmen and 208 Pajero for Upazila Nirbahi Officers (UNOs) in the fiscal 2008-09 and 2009-10.

Pragati Industries made a record profit of Tk 25.05 crore against a target of Tk 21.79 crore in the just-ended fiscal, which was the highest achievement of the company so far. Its profit was Tk 16.60 crore in the fiscal 2008-2009.

The government earned revenue worth Tk 87.33 crore from the PIL in the last fiscal while the amount was Tk 47.60 crore in the fiscal 2008-09.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*BSEC records highest profit in 2009-10 fiscal *


Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation (BSEC) recorded highest profit in the just-ended fiscal (2009-10) year since its inception in 1976, BSEC Chairman Mohammad Abu Hafiz said Thursday, reports UNB.

The BSEC, an autonomous organisation under the Ministry of Industries, made a profit of Tk 714 million (71.40 crore) in the last fiscal and contributed Tk 3.37 billion (approximately) (337.25 crore) to the national exchequer.

The amount of profit was Tk 596 million (59.60 crore) in the 2008-09 fiscal with a contribution of Tk 2.83 billion (282.79 crore) to the national exchequer.

The BSEC has nine subsidiaries --- Atlas Bangladesh Ltd, Bangladesh Blade Factory Ltd, Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd, Eastern Cables Ltd, Eastern Tubes Ltd, Gazi Wires Ltd, General Electric Manufacturing Co Ltd,National Tubes Ltd and Pragati Industries Ltd.

Of the nine companies, Atlas Bangladesh Ltd recorded the highest profit Tk 326.4 million (32.64 crore) in the fiscal 2009-10 and it deposited Tk 2.16 billion (216.42 crore) to the government exchequer.

Pragati Industries Ltd (PIL) was in the second position in terms of making profit. The profit amount was Tk 250.5 million (25.05 crore) in the last fiscal. The government earned revenue worth Tk 873.3 million (87.33 crore) from PIL.

The BSEC deposited Tk 13.03 billion (1303.31 crore) to the government exchequer in the last six fiscals since 2004-05 while it made profit worth Tk 2.55 billion (254.61 crore) within the same period.

BSEC records highest profit in 2009-10 fiscal


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Bangladesh to produce cars by 2012*


Bangladesh will manufacture and sell luxurious cars locally by 2012, Industries Minister Dilip Barua announced it yesterday.

Addressing a press conference at his office he said that state owned Progati Industries Limited will produce 'sedan car' by 2012 while it will start assembling Pajero Sports Jeep by 2011.

He said by manufacturing locally the Progati Industries Limited will be able to bring down car price to half of that of the international price.

To this regard, Dilip Barua noted that the Pragoti Industries Limited (PIL) would be turned into a full fledged automobiles manufacturing company.

The Industries Ministry on July 8 signed an agreement with the Mitsubishi Motors Corporation in Japan to assemble Mitsubishi Pajero Sports Jeep for five years.

According to the agreement, Pragoti Industries will assemble and market Pajero Sports Jeep by June, 2011. Locally assembled jeep will be sold about Tk 60 lakh, which is now selling at Tk 1.20 crore in the international markets.

Barua said that assembling of Pajero jeep on trial basis would be started by January, 2011 while the full fledged production will start in June of the same year.

The Industries Minister hoped that the beginning of assemble and manufacturing of cars is a door step to develop a full fledged automobile industry in the country. "It will help meet the local car demand." Barua said that at the preliminary stage the state owned company will use batteries of local company Rahimafrooz Bangladesh Limited and produce some parts to assemble the sports jeep, the minister mentioned.

He also mentioned that Progati got purchase order of 420 cars for Upazila Chairmen and 208 for UNOs. Of them, 208 cars for UNOs and 260 cars for Upazila Chairmen had already been provided.

He urged the entrepreneurs to build up backward linkage industries of the car to make its price a competitive and reasonable, and reduce dependency on import parts.

Industries Ministry secretary Dewan Zakir Hossain and the Chairman of Bangladesh Steel & Engineering Corporation (BSEC) Muhammad Abu Hafiz were also present in the programme.

BSEC chairman Muhammad Abu Hafiz said people think government institution give more loss than profit. Opposing the thinking, he presented a statistics of profit of the BSEC as they profit Tk 72 crore this year.

He also mentioned that this year they gave Tk 337 crore to the government exchequer as revenue.

Since its inception in 1966, Pragoti has assembled and marketed more than 50,000 vehicles such as cars, Jeeps, Buses, Trucks, Pickup, Ambulance, Tractors etc. of multiple models by importing CKD(Complete Knocked Down ) kits.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Japan&#8217;s Onward plans Bangladesh entry*

Business

Kazi Azizul Islam

Onward Holdings, one of the leading Japanese textile and garment manufacturers and retailers of fashion brands, has planned to make Bangladesh the company&#8217;s third manufacturing base, industry sources said.
Officials of the Japan Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry told New Age that Onward disclosed that it had eyed Bangladesh as a manufacturing base as the country&#8217;s garment industry is attracting the company.
&#8216;Onward aims to lay the groundwork for making Bangladesh its third manufacturing base overseas, following China and Vietnam,&#8217; company chairman Takeshi Hirouchi was quoted in Tokyo by Japanese media on Tuesday.
Onward operates hundreds of fashion brands in Japan with its local apparel business subsidiary Onward Kashiyama Co Ltd.
Having annual sales worth $3 billion, Onward also owns European brands like Gibo, Jil Sander, Joseph, Erika, J Press and Freed of London, which are sold in stores in Spain, Italy, UK, Germany, Taiwan and China. Its Chacott is one of the world&#8217;s largest dancewear brands.
&#8216;It is a very good thing that an important Japanese company has shown its eagerness to enter into Bangladesh market,&#8217; said Yasuharu Shinto, head of economic cooperation department at the Japan embassy in Dhaka.
The Japanese diplomat sees the move as a sign of strength in the relation between Bangladesh and his country.
Abdul Haque, president of the JBCCI, said Onward&#8217;s entry into Bangladesh would be significant advancement in Japan-Bangladesh investment and trade relation.
&#8216;Onward&#8217;s foray into Bangladesh will be another big venture after the Japanese giant Uniqlo started sourcing from and manufacturing in Bangladesh a year ago,&#8217; said Haque.
Haque, who is also a director of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry, said the government should concentrate on speedy developments of infrastructures including special industrial estates.
&#8216;Not only the apparel manufacturers, other Japanese industrial sector entrepreneurs are set to come here, but they need ready industrial estates, gas, electricity and other infrastructures,&#8217; he added.
Japanese apparel retailers have been increasingly showing eagerness on Bangladesh for the past couple of years or so as they search for competitive sourcing destination that could be alternative to China.
Rising wages in China are discouraging the European and Japanese importers, who have diverted their attention to Bangladesh, Indonesia, Vietnam and Cambodia.
Japan imports $28 billion worth of apparels a year while China still controls 80 per cent of the market. Vietnam is the next major source which exports to Japan $1 billion annually.
Indonesia, India and Myanmar are also significant players in Japanese market but, industry people say, Bangladesh&#8217;s garment shipments to Japan started to swell last year.
Bangladesh&#8217;s apparel shipments to Japan in January-May, 2010, amounted to $64 million, which is 167 per cent higher than the same period of 2009.
Opening of sourcing office in Dhaka last year by the Japanese retail giant Uniqlo has prompted many other Japanese companies to set their sight on Bangladesh. Top Japanese companies like Toray and Kurabo have also stared ventures in Bangladesh.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

bd_4_ever said:


> *Bangladesh to produce cars by 2012*
> 
> 
> Bangladesh will manufacture and sell luxurious cars locally by 2012, Industries Minister Dilip Barua announced it yesterday.
> 
> Addressing a press conference at his office he said that state owned Progati Industries Limited will produce 'sedan car' by 2012 while it will start assembling Pajero Sports Jeep by 2011.
> 
> He said by manufacturing locally the Progati Industries Limited will be able to bring down car price to half of that of the international price.
> 
> To this regard, Dilip Barua noted that the Pragoti Industries Limited (PIL) would be turned into a full fledged automobiles manufacturing company.
> 
> The Industries Ministry on July 8 signed an agreement with the Mitsubishi Motors Corporation in Japan to assemble Mitsubishi Pajero Sports Jeep for five years.
> 
> According to the agreement, Pragoti Industries will assemble and market Pajero Sports Jeep by June, 2011. Locally assembled jeep will be sold about Tk 60 lakh, which is now selling at Tk 1.20 crore in the international markets.
> 
> Barua said that assembling of Pajero jeep on trial basis would be started by January, 2011 while the full fledged production will start in June of the same year.
> 
> The Industries Minister hoped that the beginning of assemble and manufacturing of cars is a door step to develop a full fledged automobile industry in the country. "It will help meet the local car demand." Barua said that at the preliminary stage the state owned company will use batteries of local company Rahimafrooz Bangladesh Limited and produce some parts to assemble the sports jeep, the minister mentioned.
> 
> He also mentioned that Progati got purchase order of 420 cars for Upazila Chairmen and 208 for UNOs. Of them, 208 cars for UNOs and 260 cars for Upazila Chairmen had already been provided.
> 
> He urged the entrepreneurs to build up backward linkage industries of the car to make its price a competitive and reasonable, and reduce dependency on import parts.
> 
> Industries Ministry secretary Dewan Zakir Hossain and the Chairman of Bangladesh Steel & Engineering Corporation (BSEC) Muhammad Abu Hafiz were also present in the programme.
> 
> BSEC chairman Muhammad Abu Hafiz said people think government institution give more loss than profit. Opposing the thinking, he presented a statistics of profit of the BSEC as they profit Tk 72 crore this year.
> 
> He also mentioned that this year they gave Tk 337 crore to the government exchequer as revenue.
> 
> Since its inception in 1966, Pragoti has assembled and marketed more than 50,000 vehicles such as cars, Jeeps, Buses, Trucks, Pickup, Ambulance, Tractors etc. of multiple models by importing CKD(Complete Knocked Down ) kits.
> 
> The New Nation - Internet Edition



But still I believe 60 lac for pajero and 13 lac for sedan is too high for ordinary bangladeshi peoples. If at least the price of sedan can be reduced to 6/7 lac than it will be a great deal and many bd people will be able to afford those cars.

I think pragati group is still charging high as their production cost should be much less than outside. Regarding half price than the international version .... it is due to importing tax... is not it? Then what facility bangladeshi peoples are getting while producing this cars locally.... if low labour cost is not reflected in the selling price of the pajero and sedan.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Purchase body approves Chinese co for 2 peakers*

Business

Staff Correspondent

The cabinet committee on purchase on Thursday approved a Power Division proposal for awarding a Chinese company contracts worth about Tk 631 crore to install two 50MW furnace oil-fired peaking power plants.
The committee, headed by the finance minister, Abul Maal Abdul Muhith, approved the proposal for the award of the turn-key contracts to the Gong Feng Electric Corporation of China to set up the plants at Santahar in Bogra and Katakhali in Rajshahi.
The Power Development Board, which selected the Chinese company in the second bidding for the plants, will award a Tk 319.94 crore contract for the Santahar plant and a Tk 311.86 crore contract for the Katakhali plant.
The committee earlier approved the power board&#8217;s selection of a consortium of Energypac in the first bidding. The consortium was selected by the power board to set up the Santahar plant at a cost of Tk 368.11 crore and the Katakhali plant at a cost of at Tk 350 crore.
But the company later refused to take the contracts.
As the power plants will be fired by furnace oil, the generation cost of the plants will be higher and the government will need either to give the power board subsidy for selling the electricity to consumers or to increase the electricity price.
Thursday&#8217;s meeting of the purchase committee also approved the procurement of 50,000 tonnes of wheat at a cost of Tk 85.303 crore from a local importer and 50,000 more tonnes from another importer at a cost of Tk 73.90 crore.
It also approved the procurement of 20,000 tonnes of boiled rice at a cost of Tk 97.70 crore.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

I think for 2 50 MW peaking power plant 631 cror taka is really high.... can any one tell me why it is so... even when chinise companies are building it... n what is the spaciality of the peaking power plant... will we get any benifit of reducing operation cost or anything like that??


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> I think for 2 50 MW peaking power plant 631 cror taka is really high.... can any one tell me why it is so... even when chinise companies are building it... n what is the spaciality of the peaking power plant... will we get any benifit of reducing operation cost or anything like that??



Does not matter as Govt is not paying for it. Govt will only pay for the power the buy from that company. Peaking plant will supply power only on peak hour or on demand. They will seat idle on off peak hour when we dont need any electricity.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

iajdani said:


> Does not matter as Govt is not paying for it. Govt will only pay for the power the buy from that company. Peaking plant will supply power only on peak hour or on demand. They will seat idle on off peak hour when we dont need any electricity.



When bangladesh has such a huge power crisis ... do you think that it will ever seat idle?? Bangladesh is producing only around 4500 MW power, whereas india is producing 150 K MW and pakistan is producing 18500 MW. If governmant is not paying for the construction of this company then who is paying for it???


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Steelmaker up for expansion as demand rises*

Thursday, 22 July 2010 20:59

Steelmaker up for expansion as demand rises

Steelmaker up for expansion as demand rises



Sayeda Akter

BSRM Steels Ltd is set to expand its production capacity to meet growing local demand.

The company's capacity to make steel will be raised to five lakh tonnes a year from its present capacity of 3.56 lakh tonnes.

"The main reason behind the plan to go for expansion is the increasing demand for 500-grade rods in the local market. It will increase further when the government starts construction works by early 2011," said Ashiqur Rahman, the financial analyst of the company.

The company is likely to start expansion work in August on hopes of completing it by year-end, he said.

"We have completed almost all the primary groundwork, including finalising the cost of the new venture," he said.

"We plan to set up new rolling machines at our present plant to increase the production capacity by an addition 1.5 lakh tonnes annually," he said, adding that the machinery will be imported from Italy.

Initially, BSRM, the country's only 500-grade steel rod maker, plans to invest Tk 53 crore to expand the capacity at its present factory in Nasirabad, Chittagong.

Of the total cost, Agrani Bank will finance Tk 32 crore, and the company itself will finance the rest, Rahman said.

Currently, the local demand for steel rod stands at 25 lakh tonnes a year in a market of around Tk 12,000 crore, estimates industry insiders.

Five such companies produce rods and meet more than 95 percent of local demand.

Meanwhile, BSRM, the market leader in iron and steel manufacturing in Bangladesh, was placed in the A category, rising from the Z category, in the stock exchange on June 15, as the company gave 15 percent stock dividend to shareholders for 2009.

The company recorded profits worth Tk 57 crore in 2009, while annual turnover stood at Tk 1584.35 crore, said Rahman.

"We were able to enjoy profits last year because of price stability in both the local and international markets, and higher production," said the BSRM official.

"We had to work really hard to overcome the Tk 189 crore loss we incurred in 2008. The main reason behind the loss was the price of raw materials, mainly billets, which was much higher in the international market, compared to the local prices set by the caretaker government," he said.

Rahman said BSRM Steels, a concern of Bangladesh Steel Re-Rolling Mills Group of Companies, also has plans to export 500-grade rods to regional countries.

"But the entire plan depends on government approval. If the government okays it tomorrow, we can start immediately," he said.

The BSRM Group of Companies started its operations in 1952 in Chittagong, and BSRM Steels Ltd started commercial operations in April 2008.

BSRM Steels was listed on the capital market in January 2009.

sayeda@thedailystar.net


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Rupali, Khan Brothers sign deal*

Thursday, 22 July 2010 20:59

Rupali, Khan Brothers sign deal

Rupali, Khan Brothers sign deal
Star Business Report

Khan Brothers Shipbuilding has signed a Tk 31.25 crore loan agreement with Rupali Bank to finance the shipbuilder's capacity building.

The money will help the shipbuilder construct its shipyard off Meghna river at a cost of Tk 71.80 crore on 100 acres.

The deal was signed between Rupali Bank Managing Director M Farid Uddin and Khan Brothers Group Managing Director Tofayel Kabir Khan at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel on Wednesday.

Bangladesh Bank Governor Atiur Rahman was present as chief guest.

Khan Brothers will make ships of 3,000 to 15,000 DWT (deadweight tonnage) capacity from its shipyard by processing 7,000 tonnes of steel.

The shipbuilder expects to earn around Tk 315.77 crore a year from ship exports, Rahman said.

The central bank chief added that Bangladeshi financial institutions should increase its negotiation skills to reduce the fees and commissions charged by its foreign counterparts for financial services, as the country has a good credit rating.

The sector will contribute to the national exchequer at a rate of nearly 3-4 percent of GDP by 2015, he added.

Industry people identify financing costs as the major obstacle for the sector, as the interest rate in the field is around 12-13 percent.

The central bank chief mentioned that Bangladesh Bank would create a special fund for the shipbuilding industry.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Govt to upgrade Mongla port*

Thursday, 22 July 2010 20:56

Govt to upgrade Mongla port

Govt to upgrade Mongla port
Unb, Bagerhat

Mongla port will be upgraded to international standard soon.

The government took the initiative to boost the country's economic growth, particularly in the south-western region.

An agreement to this effect has already been signed between the port authorities and David Wignal Associate, a Singapore-based consultancy for maritime industry.

Mongla Port Authority Chairman Commodore M Faruk said the consultancy firm is now carrying out feasibility study on the Tk 21,000 crore project.

The project works include construction of international standard jetty, a power generation plant, a water treatment plant, industrial park and container terminal.

As per the agreement, the project is scheduled to be complete within 2030.

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

*But 2030, do not you think it is a very long time for a project like this?*


----------



## bd_4_ever

sami6108 said:


> But still I believe 60 lac for pajero and 13 lac for sedan is too high for ordinary bangladeshi peoples. If at least the price of sedan can be reduced to 6/7 lac than it will be a great deal and many bd people will be able to afford those cars.
> 
> I think pragati group is still charging high as their production cost should be much less than outside. Regarding half price than the international version .... it is due to importing tax... is not it? Then what facility bangladeshi peoples are getting while producing this cars locally.... if low labour cost is not reflected in the selling price of the pajero and sedan.




Well, when a company is to start new production....it cannot provide cars at the cheapest price just for the reason that people cannot afford it....a term in economics says about 'optimum level of production', it is the lowest point a firm can ever reach that minimizes the cost of production to the maximum....it cannot be lower then that....hence, to reach that level a company need to keep producing and earn economies of scale along with profits....and in the meanwhile as you near that point, your cost of production tends to go down and therefore your price....

The import tax of raw material and labor are just two proportions of the total cost of production....they alone cannot account for the price of the product....other important factors such as heating/lighting, administrative cost, wages/salaries, transportation cost, maintenance are there too....and as i said, in future these cost will go down if company goes on well....have to wait and see....

I am quite sure 6/7 lakhs taka Sedan will come along too in 5-6 years time, given Pragoti performs well....and 13 lakhs for Sedan and 60 lakhs for Pajero, for the time being, is not a bad deal either....a normal middle class family can afford Sedan easily through savings and part payment or loan system....and Pajero will anyway be purchased by well-off families....


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

sami6108 said:


> * Govt to upgrade Mongla port*
> 
> [/COLOR]*But 2030, do not you think it is a very long time for a project like this?*




Yes, agreed....i cannot precisely state the reasons simply because i dont know....but it could be that the work is being done at phases so that the normal duties of the port is not hampered while the development project is underway....

Look at the deep-sea port we will be building....experts say it will take 2015 to finish part part and around 2035 for the whole project (if i recall properly)....


Cheers!!!


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> When bangladesh has such a huge power crisis ... do you think that it will ever seat idle?? Bangladesh is producing only around 4500 MW power, whereas india is producing 150 K MW and pakistan is producing 18500 MW. If governmant is not paying for the construction of this company then who is paying for it???



This is a private venture. The company itself will pay for it and sell the power to PDB. 
I cant tell about the peak demand and the exact location of the plant by the time it comes into operation. Peaking contracts are in favor of PDB as PDB is not bound to pay for the idle time if it ever happens.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*'Visit Bangladesh 2011 targets to attract one million tourists*


The government has targeted to attract one million tourists next year by implementing an aggressive tourism promotional campaign-'Visit Banglaesh-2011'.

"We are taking huge preparation for conducting promotional campaign at home and abroad next year targeting those foreign tourists, who are looking for new destinations of making holidays," Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister G M Quader told BSS on Thursday.

At present on an average four lakh foreign travelers visit Bangladesh in a year. The government has chosen the year 2011 to observe tourism year as one of the mega events of the earth - cricket world cup - will be hosted in the country this year, he said. "Initially, we have set a target of receiving one million foreign tourists during the tourism year 2011 and expecting more than two million afterwards," he said.

The Minister said Parjatan Corporation, the national tourism facilitating body, has already chalked out lots of events for round the year blending with traditional, cultural, tribal and religious festivals, he said. The year-long programme which will initially cost Taka 150 crore also includes staging of road shows and Bangladesh week in different countries as well as inviting foreign renowned international travel writers and journalists to visit Bangladesh. The promotional campaign for the tourist year would be conducted as public private partnership. "We are looking for private organizations for holding international standard events as well as conducting overseas promotional campaign," he added.

He said the tourism ministry has already selected more than 750 places as tourist spots and taken initiatives to develop infrastructure facilities there with the help of local government division. The ministry is actively considering for building some special tourist zones only for the foreigners with foreign investment, the minister added. The country has lots of tourist tempting treasures in terms of both natural beauty, culture, heritage and archeological aspects, he said, adding but "we have never conducted such huge international promotional campaign to attract travelers." "We have to spread the message among the foreigners that Bangladesh is enriched with many resources attractive to travelers," Quader said. Detailing the government's plan to boost up tourism sector, the Minister said the government has already formulated a national tourism policy and enacted two laws styled 'Bangladesh Reserved Areas for Tourism and Special Tourism Zones Act-2010' and 'Bangladesh Parjatan Board Act-2010'. The policy and the two laws will help us to establish a world standard planned and eco-friendly tourism in the country which could be served as one of the major foreign exchange earning sources of the country, he said.

Sources with the ministry said revenue earning from the sector was Taka 449.38 crore in 2005, Taka 553.6 crore in 2006, Taka 526.51 crore in 2007, Taka 612.45 crore in 2008 and Taka 573.79 crore in 2009.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## Admal Keyani

That is fantastic news.....looks like Bangladesh is getting strong day by day. A million tourists is a great milestone, keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* 80pc power demand of country can be met using renewable energy: Expert*

UNB, Dhaka

Around 80 per cent of the country's demand of electricity could be addressed by using renewable energy including solar and wind power systems, according to an expert.
"Germany and the Latin American countries including Cuba are now planning to generate 80 percent of their power by setting up renewable energy systems and we should consider these methods to address our ongoing power crisis," said Dr Sajed Kamal, a scientist and teacher of Brandeis University, Massachusetts in USA.
He was speaking at a seminar, titled 'Solar Energy Resource: Bangladesh's Un-utilizing Energy Storehouse', at Dhaka Reporters Unity (DRU) in the city on Friday.
Bangladesh Poribesh Andolan (BAPA) organized the seminar, which was chaired by former adviser of the caretaker government and BAPA vice-president Advocate Sultana Kamal.
Prof Dr Saiful Haque and Prof MM Akash of Dhaka University, and Engr Dr Khursedul Islam also spoke at the seminar.
Addressing the seminar as keynote speaker, Dr Sajed Kamal in a power point presentation displayed the technology used by the western countries for generating power from renewable sources. He said the entire world is now giving attention to generate power from renewable sources. "It is high time for us to make immediate plans to generate power from renewable sources."
He added: "Bangladesh has a great potential. We've huge solar and wind energy, but we never consider using these sources of energy to address our power demand."
Mentioning the reason for global warming, Dr Sajed Kamal said the global temperature has been rising gradually due to the use fossil energy all over the world.

http://www.thebangladeshtoday.com/back&#37;20page.htm


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Bangladesh to open more exchange houses in USA*


The central bank has taken special measures to allow operation of more exchange houses in the United States in the backdrop of downward trend of remittance inflow from the world's biggest economy.

The flow of remittances witnessed a significant fall from the USA in the fiscal year that ended on June 30 following the global meltdown, officials said Saturday.

The inflow of remittance from the USA decreased by 7.83 per cent and stood at US$1.451 billion in 2009-10 (FY10) from $1.575 billion in the previous fiscal year, according to the central bank statistics.

"We expect that the inflow of remittances from the USA would increase in the current fiscal year as special measures have been taken by the central bank," a senior official of the Bangladesh Bank (BB) told the FE.

He also said the central bank has already issued licences to three private commercial banks (PCBs) for setting up exchange houses in the USA to expedite the flow of remittances from that country.

Three PCBs, which have already received permissions from the central bank, are the EXIM Bank Ltd, Standard Bank Ltd and Shahjalal Islami Bank Ltd.

"We're now working to set up our exchange house in the USA," a senior official of the Standard Bank told the FE, adding that the new exchange house is expected to be opened after the Eid-ul-Fitr festival, due in mid-September.

The two other PCBs are also working to establish their exchange houses in the USA within a couple of months, officials of the PCBs said, adding that they have already completed most of the formalities in this connection.

"We're now securitising four more PCBs' applications seeking permission to set up exchange houses in the USA," the BB official said without elaborating.

Local banks have also been allowed to sign drawing arrangement deals with selective money transfer companies to facilitate the flow of remittances from the USA, the central bank official added.

Saudi Arabia topped the list of major sources of remittance for Bangladesh with a total of $3.427 billion in FY 10, the BB's data showed.

"The flow of inward remittances from the Middle-East countries is still at a satisfactory level despite the global meltdown," another BB official said.

The United Arab Emirates, the USA, Qatar, Oman, Bahrain, Kuwait, the United Kingdom, Japan, Germany, Australia, Malaysia, Singapore and South Korea are among the other top sources of remittance.

Remittances sent by Bangladeshis working abroad reached a record amount of $10.987 billion in FY10, marking a 13.40 per cent growth over the last fiscal year.

Bangladesh to open more exchange houses in USA


----------



## idune

*Garment exports fall last fiscal*

FE Report

Export of readymade garments fell in fiscal 2009-10 which, experts say, was due to the adverse impact of global recession.

Both the Knitwear and Woven garments export to the United States of America, Germany, the Netherlands and France fell sharply, halting years of impressive growth.

RMG export to United Kingdom, however, managed to maintain a slim growth.

Dropped by a net 3.9 per cent for the first time, Bangladeshi knitwear export to its largest market - Germany - fetched only US$1282.77 million at the end of FY 2009-10, Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) data shows. 

Similar negative trend was also witnessed in the woven export to the European country, which earned US$717.31 million during the period. It was 10.5 per cent fall from US$801.4 million in FY 2008-09. 

According to the statistics, Knitwear export to the USA during FY 2009-10 faced a 7.0 per cent decline, earning US$891.61 million. In FY2008-09, it was US$ 959.421 million.

Woven export to the USA in FY 2009-10, however, managed to record a growth at 0.09 per cent, earning US$2736.4 million. It was US$2733.98 million in FY 2008-09. 

According to EPB data, knitwear export to UK increased by 0.7 per cent at US$725.74 million. On the other hand, export of woven garments to the country earned US$534.3 million, a 6.0 per cent gain against the previous fiscal year.

Export to France declined by 1.9 per cent in knitwear at US$692 million and 1.2 per cent in woven at US$260.92 million against the corresponding period of FY 2008-09. 

Garments export to the Netherlands also reported a marginal growth in knitwear but declined in woven, according to EPB data. Earning US$528.57 million in FY 2009-10, knitwear export to the country managed a yearly 2.76 per cent growth over that of the previous fiscal year. 

Unlike knitwear, export of woven garments to the European country declined by 1.27 per cent earning US$388.8 million at the end of FY 2009-10.

"Recession caused a drastic price fall for our products," Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) President Abdus Salam Murshedy said.

"Present figure shows that export volume in fact increased during the period against the corresponding period of last fiscal year, but our earnings dropped," he added.

Outgoing Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) President Md. Fazlul Hoque echoed the same sentiment saying: "This is what we have been forecasting since the beginning of the recession." 

Moreover, chronic shortage of power, rising labour unrest followed by a rising production cost and declining price of finished products in international markets turned the country's prime export product vulnerable, the RMG leaders said.

However, the country's total exports in 2009-10 reached US$16.20 billion, which was 4.11 per cent higher than the previous fiscal 2008-09. Knitwear products worth US$6483.29 million were exported during the period, marking a net 0.84 per cent growth. Similarly, export of woven goods increased by 1.60 per cent growth against the corresponding period of last year. The sector earned US$6013.43 million in fiscal year 2009-10, which was US$5918.51 million in the previous fiscal, EPB data revealed. 

Garment exports fall last fiscal


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Rangamati Forests Circle
earns over Tk 11cr*

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Rangamati

Rangamati Forests Circle, consisting of six territorial divisions, has eared Tk 11,20,70,338 by disposing off seized timbers and collecting royalty of bamboo and other forests products during the 2009-2010 fiscal.
Conservator of Forests, Shafiul Alam Chowdhury told the news agency that the Chittagong Hill Tracts South Forest Division had earned highest amount of revenue Tk 4,42,49,970 while the Rangamati Jhum Control Division earned Tk 60,18,836 in the past fiscal.
Of the rest forests divisions, the Chittagong Hill Tracts North Forest Division has earned Tk 2,40,33,102 taking its stance at second in earning followed by the Kaptai Pulpwood Plantation Division Tk 1,66,84,552 while the Khagrachari Forest Division Tk 1,29,32,856 and Rangamati unclassed State Forest Division Tk 80,89,840 during the last fiscal.
The Karnaphuli Paper Mills Limited at Chandraghona under Kaptai upazila of the district, the largest paper manufacturing plant in the south-east Asia, an industrial unit of the Bangladesh Chemical Industries Corporation, is solely depend for raw materials on RFC, observed the CF.
The KPDD supplies pulpwood to KPM as raw materials while the other divisions of the circle cater it with bamboo to produce paper, he added.

http://www.newagebd.com/2010/jul/25/busi.html#13


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*
Govt mulls waiving of Tk 28.43b debt of BJMC*


FE Report

The government mulls waiving of a Tk 28.43-billion outstanding debt of the state-run Bangladesh Jute Mills Corporation (BJMC) in a bid to give its ailing units a new lease of life.

The Finance Minister AMA Muhith recently expressed the government's willingness to bail out the BJMC mills from its debt liabilities.

"During a recent meeting, the finance minister said he will consider waiving the entire loan with interest amounting to Tk 28.43 billion that the BJMC mills owe to government and banking system," Textile and Jute Minister Abdul Latif Siddique told a recent meeting of Jute Advisory Committee.

Mr. Abdul Latif also informed the meeting that finance minister had hinted at providing incentive package to the 'genuine' mills under the Bangladesh Jute Mills Association (BJMA) and Bangladesh Jute Spinners Association (BJSA).

The Jute Advisory Committee at its meeting made some recommendations including measure to keep the raw-jute prices at reasonable levels, ensuring product diversification of jute goods and necessary steps by banks concerned for re-valuation of security/mortgage property of jute mills for enhancement of their credit limit.

Textile and jute minister, however, informed the meeting that a separate meeting would be convened to discuss the repayment of loan, which was received by private and BJMC mills under a World Bank (WB)-financed project 'Jute Sector Adjustment Credit (JSAC).'

The meeting also discussed the issues relating to implementation of the recent official decision on providing of a 30-month moratorium facility to private jute millers and recovery of their outstanding loans in 10 years at 8.0 per cent rate of interest.

Senior government officials, top executives of different commercial banks and representatives of private-sector jute mills were present at the meeting.

Govt mulls waiving of Tk 28.43b debt of BJMC


----------



## idune

*FDI in Bangladesh drops by 36pc*

FE Report

The Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in Bangladesh has declined by 36 per cent and stood at $700 million last year compared to 20.11 per cent decline in South Asian countries and 14 per cent in terms of the least developed ones, according to the World Investment Report (WIR), 2010.

FDI inflows to developing and transition economies declined by 27 per cent to $548 billion in 2009 and FDI flows to developed countries suffered the worst decline of all regions, contracting by 44 per cent to $566 billion in the same year, the WIR added.

The WIR, compiled by the United Nations (UN) was been officially released on Thursday by Board of Investment (BoI) at its conference room. The BoI's Executive Chairman SA Samad, Privatization Commission's Chairman Mirza Jalil and Dr. M Ismail Hossain, Professor of Economics, Jahangirnagar University, among others, spoke on the occasion.

The BoI chief said the global economic downswing that led to the downward trend of global FDI is the major reason for the dismal FDI scenario in Bangladesh last year.

He, however, differed on the issue of crises of power, energy and gas which was said to discourage investment, particularly that of FDI, in the country now and in future.

"Not a single investor expressed concern to me for the dearth and crises of power, water and gas in the country," SA Samad told newsmen in reply to a question.

"The investors often express their dissatisfaction over the procedural complexities in investing here, which the BoI alone cannot solve as seven to eight government agencies are involved in the process of implementing any private investment, particularly FDI ", the BoI chief added.

Samad said the FDI in Bangladesh has never been impressive despite the fiscal incentives provided to foreign investors which is the most attractive in the world.

Citing his own finding, the BoI Executive Chairman said 57 Muslim countries received only 2 per cent of total FDI in 2009.

"It is utterly surprising that FDI goes to Vietnam and other LDCs, having less attractive fiscal incentives than those Bangladesh offers. The Muslim countries receive the least FDI," Samad said.

He said incentives alone could not attract FDI in any country. If economic growth takes place and rule of law is ensured, the much needed foreign investment will come to Bangladesh to a great extent.

According to the UN statistics on WIR, Bangladesh received $700 million FDI in 2009 compared to $1.86 billion in 2008, India received $34.61 billion FDI in 2009 compared to $40.14 billion in 2008, Pakistan received $2.38 billion FDI in 2009 compared to $5.43 billion in 2008, Sri Lanka received $404 million FDI in 2009 compared to $752 million in 2008, Afghanistan received $185 million FDI in 2009 compared to $300 million in 2008.

The countries like Nepal and Bhutan posted growth in receiving FDI in 2009, the WIR said. The FDI in Nepal was $39 million in 2009 compared to $1.0 million in 2008 and the FDI of Bhutan was $36 million in 2009 compared to $ 30 million in 2008.

'The current FDI recovery is taking place in the wake of a drastic decline in FDI flows worldwide in 2009. After a 16 per cent decline in 2008, global FDI inflows fell by further 37 per cent to $1114 billion, while outflow fell some 43 per cent to $1101 billion," the WIR says.

"FDI flows to the 49 LDCs declined by 14 per cent to $28billion. The impact of lower inward investment is particularly serious for this group of countries, as the high ratio of FDI to their gross fixed capital formation (24 per cent in 2009) suggests that it is a major contributor to capital formation," the report further added.

Dr. M Ismail Hossain, while speaking on the report, said the country needs FDI with the commitment of emitting low carbon. He said the policy balance is needed between the investors and the country's interest, while coherence between national and international policies is of importance to attract the FDI and reap benefit out of it.

Abu Reza Khan, Member, BoI, said investors are not concerned over power and energy crises. Rather, they are in need of land to invest as dearth of land is affecting the country's FDI badly, he added.

FDI in Bangladesh drops by 36pc


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Banglalion WiMAX launches
operation in Khulna*

Staff Correspondent . Khulna

WiMAX operator Banglalion Communications Limited launched its operation in Khulna on Saturday.
Banglalion chief commercial officer Md Shafiul Haque Chowdhury at a press conference in Khulna city said the company started its wireless internet service in Khulna after its successful commencement in Dhaka, Chittagong, Sylhet and Rajshahi.
The company offers attractive packages starting from 128 Kbps to 5 Mbps, he said. He also announced a special package for students who can get Banglalion WiMAX connection of 265 Kbps at Tk 800 per month.
Banglalion general manager (admin) Abul Kalam Azad Babla, head of media and communications GM Faruq Khan,
head of strategic sales Tamim H Chowdhury and head of WiMAX plaza Md Nazrul Islam were present on the occasion, among others. 

Business


----------



## idune

*Price hike of essentials grips the nation *

M. Abdul Latif Mondal 

The people of Bangladesh are again under the grip of another price hike of essential commodities, including rice. This has happened before the upcoming holy month of Ramadan, when the unscrupulous traders usually raise the prices of essential commodities for windfall profit.

Available reports suggest that in the past three plus weeks, the prices of different varieties of rice increased by Tk. 4 to 5 per kg in the retail markets. One kg of coarse rice, which is eaten by more than 75% of the people, was being sold this week in the retail markets at Tk. 31-32 per kg against Tk. 27-28 a kg in the third week of June.

Available information suggests that over the past four weeks or so, the prices of different varieties of vegetables increased in average between 50% and 75% in the kitchen markets. A report in an English language daily this week said that per kg of green chilli was sold between Tk. 100 and Tk. 110, garlic between Tk. 135 and Tk. 140, ginger between Tk. 100 and 110 and turmeric between Tk. 250 and Tk. 280 . Brinjal was sold between Tk. 48 and Tk. 50 per kg while tomato between Tk. 75 and Tk. 80 a kg.

Beef, mutton and fishes remained almost beyond the reach of the common people. Beef was sold at prices between Tk. 240 and Tk. 250 per kg while mutton between Tk. 360 and Tk. 380 per kg. Hilsa fish, medium size, was priced between Tk. 500 and Tk.600 while Ruhi fish between Tk. 200 and Tk. 220 a kg.

Rice is the staple food of Bangladesh and provides about 93% of the country's cereal intake. It accounts for 39% of the average monthly household consumption expenditure at national level and 42.25% in rural areas (Source: HIES, 2005 of BBS). The increase in the price of rice has hit hard the people, in particular the ultra poor and the vulnerable, who constitute about 40% or 60 million of the population.

Lack of access to sufficient meat, fish, lentil and some vegetables containing rich protein due to their high prices causes malnutrition, particularly among children. According to a UNICEF report of last November, about 7.2 million children under five suffer from malnutrition in Bangladesh.

It seems that controlling price spiral of essential commodities is nobody's business although maintaining economic stability and reducing commodity price hike was one of the five priority issues in the 2008 election manifesto of Awami League (AL).

The AL election manifesto said: "Measures will be taken to reduce the unbearable burden of price hike and keep it in tune with the purchasing power of the people. After giving the highest priority to the production of domestic commodities, arrangements will be made for timely import to ensure food security. A multi-prong drive will be made to control prices along with monitoring the market. Hoarding and profiteering syndicates will be eliminated. Extortion will be stopped. An institution for commodity price control and consumer protection will be set up. Above all, price reduction and stability will be achieved by bringing equilibrium between demand and supply of commodities."

Eighteen months have elapsed since the AL's coming to power, and except passage of the Consumer Protection Law, which is yet to be implemented, nothing has been done to implement the above pledge. *We do neither see the cabinet discussing the burning issue of price hike of essentials, nor do we find the Parliament with four-fifths of members from the ruling alliance debating it.*

*It needs no repetition that increase in price level means inflation which erodes the purchasing power of the people. This affects the poor and the fixed wage earners in the low and middle grades most. Whatever financial benefit had accrued to the fixed wage earners in the public sector from the national pay scale has been eaten away by the high rate of inflation which, as admitted by the Finance Minister in his budget speech, was 8.8% on point-to-point basis in March last. It has risen further.*

We are living in a democratic society of the twenty-first century. Although it may not be quite appropriate in modern days, yet we may refer to the famous price control system of a medieval Indian ruler to learn from history. Sultan Alauddin Khalji (1296-1316 A.D) of the Khalji dynasty established his suzerainty almost over the whole of the Indian sub-continent. But he had to face repeated attacks from the Mongols, which seriously affected agriculture, and crippled trade and commerce. This led to prohibitive prices of essential commodities in the markets. Since Alauddin had to maintain a large army for repulsing the attacks of the Mongols, and the low paid soldiers and the common people had been hard hit by the prohibitive prices of food grains and other essentials, he introduced a strict price control system which made him famous as a benevolent ruler.

The price control system had three main heads: (a) food control; (b) cloth control; and (c) the control of cattle market and of other necessities of life.

Alauddin had issued edicts regulating the prices of all articles from the absolute necessaries of life to things of luxury and adjusting the laws of supply and demand. He strengthened supervision to ensure effective implementation of the system.

The price control system raised the standard of living of the common people and helped achieve greater strength and efficiency of the army. Praising the price control system of Alauddin, the famous historian Ziauddin Barani writes that "the unvarying price of grains in the markets was looked upon as one of the wonders of the time."

Sultan Alauddin Khalji had not made any promise to his people to control the prices of commodities. He felt it necessary in the interest of the common people and did it. *Before the election, the AL had promised to control price hike of commodities and bring it within the purchasing power of the common people. But, after forming the government, the AL seems to have forgotten the promise. *

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Hanoi eyes trade deal with Dhaka*

Saturday, 24 July 2010 21:50

Hanoi eyes trade deal with Dhaka

Hanoi eyes trade deal with Dhaka
Diplomatic Correspondent

Vietnam is eager to sign a trade agreement with Bangladesh to enhance bilateral trade and investment between the countries.

Deputy Prime Minister of Vietnam Nguyen Sinh Hung said this when Foreign Minister Dipu Moni paid a courtesy call on him in Hanoi yesterday on the sidelines of the 17th Asean Regional Forum Ministerial Meeting that began on Friday.

During the meeting, the ministers discussed the common bilateral issues.

Dipu Moni said Vietnam has achieved tremendous development in many sectors, especially in agriculture.

Bangladesh has many things to learn from Vietnam, she said and emphasised enhancement of trade and investment from Vietnam.

The Vietnamese deputy prime minister also voiced the same and expressed his interest to promote trade relations with Bangladesh.

He said Asean (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) Regional Forum (ARF) is to ensure peace, security and friendship in the region. He also said ARF can be more cooperative in future in the issues of climate change and natural disaster.

The Vietnamese minister also expressed his interest to work together for socio-economic development of the Bangladeshi people.

Dipu Moni said Bangladesh is very much concerned about climate change.

Trade bodies of both the countries can work together to promote bilateral trade relations, she added. She also stressed an agricultural cooperation agreement, and student exchange.

The ministers also talked about a convenient schedule for the prime minister of Vietnam to visit Bangladesh.

The Vietnamese deputy prime minister said there should be visa exemption facilities for the businessmen of the two countries.

The foreign minister of Bangladesh said the authorities of the countries can work on it.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* ERL to install 77-km submarine pipelines for supply of oil from tankers to refinery depot*

Saturday, 24 July 2010 21:44

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

ERL to install 77-km submarine pipelines for supply of oil from tankers to refinery depot
Debdulal Bhowmik

CHITTAGONG, July 24 (BSS)- Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC)-run Eastern Refinery Limited (ERL) has launched preliminary work to install 77-kilometer long submarine pipelines for straight supply of imported crude oils from the Bay to the refinery depots.

ERL, a sister concern of BPC, has taken up a TK 952 crore submarine pipeline installation project to ease the delivery intricacy and procrastination in shifting of fuel oil from mother tankers in the deep sea.

BPC sources said ERL had already completed the pre-bid discussion with six foreign companies to appoint an efficient consultant for this project on the basis of Expression of Interest (EI) on July 20 and also asked the companies to submit their proposals within August 30 next.

Deputy Manager (Development) of ERL Monirul Huda told BSS that of the project cost of Taka 903 crore would be financed by Islamic Development Bank (IDB) and the rest Taka 49 crore would be available from the Government of Bangladesh (GOB).

"ECNEC has already approved the project and IDB has also given the final consent for releasing the fund," Monirul Huda added.

ERL officials hoped that the final work of the installation would begin in November next and be completed in 2012 if everything is all right.

Monir said the pipelines would a route of 61 kilometers under the sea from the southwest of coastal Island Kutubdia to Parky Beach of Anwara in Chittagong and from there it will finally be linked to ERL oil depots.

A four-member delegate of IDB experts after spot visit primarily agreed to invest in the project in November last year.

ERL invited EI and 33 international companies including from America, Malaysia, Germany and the Netherlands have applied, of which ERL chose six companies and will finally appoint one of them.

General Manager (Planning) of BPC Mahmudunnabi told BSS that if this modern technology-based project is implemented, it would be an epoch-making step for rapid delivery and saving time in supplying crude oils from mother tankers to ERL.

According to BPC sources, Bangladesh annually imports 38 lakh tons of fuel oil, of which 12 lakh tons is crude oil.

This amount of the crude oil is refined in the country's lone oil refinery.

Bangladesh Shipping Corporation (BSC), a national flag carrier, presently delivers petroleum products from the mother tankers anchored near Kutubdia Island by its vessels to the depots.

This process of delivery takes much time and over-costs. Besides, the delivery process sometimes is stopped if the BSC ships remain inoperative.

A Pakistani brand name ENERPAC in its survey, suggested BPC with two proposals - the setting up of another double-capacity refinery beside ERL and delivery of crude oils from mother tankers through submarine pipelines instead of carrying out Balancing Modernization Renovation and Expansion (BMRE) of ERL. BPC as per proposals of ENERPAC took initiatives to install the submarine pipelines.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Dutch pvt firms keen to invest in Bangladesh*

Saturday, 24 July 2010 21:45

Dutch pvt firms keen to invest in Bangladesh

Dutch pvt firms keen to invest in Bangladesh
Envoy envisions broader bilateral ties

M Azizur Rahman

The Netherlands has aimed at changing its approach towards Bangladesh from a 'traditional development partner' to an active 'trading counterpart' to boost productive sectors, business and knowledge exchange.

"Currently we have a rather traditional development programme with a focus on social sectors. We aim to change this to a programme with more emphasis on productive sectors, trade and knowledge exchange," the Netherlands ambassador to Bangladesh Alphons JAJMG Hennekens told the FE in an exclusive interview.

The bilateral relationship will become more diverse and will foster a broader range of partnership, particularly in the private sector, he said.

Growing interest from the private sector of Netherlands to do businesses in Bangladesh is acting as a catalyst for changing the outlook.

Private firms of the Netherlands are keen to get involved in businesses of shipbuilding, infrastructure development, river dredging and in the ailing energy sector in Bangladesh.

They already showed interests to involve themselves in construction of the country's largest US$ 2.4 billion multipurpose Padma Bridge, especially in river training and relevant dredging works.

"I think the Netherlands private sector has a lot to offer for construction of the Padma Bridge including river training, which requires dredging," said the Dutch envoy in Dhaka.

He said the Netherlands has special expertise in river dredging.

They have helped develop major projects such as the Palm Island in Dubai, added the ambassador.

In the past, the Dutch companies were involved in river training work in Bangladesh for the Jamuna bridge.

"Currently there is a great interest from Bangladesh for dredgers built by Dutch companies. These companies belong to the world's top dredger-builders," said Mr Hennekens.

A joint venture between a Dutch and a Bangladeshi company is now building three dredgers for the government of Bangladesh.

The government has taken up an ambitious plan for dredging rivers, which raised demands for dredgers both from the public and the private sectors in Bangladesh, and opened the windows of opportunity for involvement of Dutch companies.

The envoy of the north-western European country has also spelled out his country's potential to help Bangladesh build the planned and much needed deep- sea port.

Port of Rotterdam is the largest port in Europe with sophisticated traffic management system. The firms which constructed it can assist in the development of the new deep-sea port, he said.

"The Port of Rotterdam acts as the gateway to Europe and has strategic partnerships with ports all over the world to assist them in port development," said Mr Hennekens.

The Netherlands' energy companies, that include world's leading infrastructure builders, are also closely monitoring developments in Bangladesh's energy sector and are looking forward to business opportunities here, he added.

Pointing out steps to strengthen bilateral relations Mr Hennekens said his country has already started introducing such partnerships through the 'Water Mondiaal' programme in delta-management."

One of the major benefits of this programme for Bangladesh is the exposure to innovative and climate change-tolerant water management practices in the Netherlands and around the world, he said.

"Over the next two years we will lay the foundation of new ways of working together," said Mr Hennekens.

Currently trade links between the two countries are relatively modest and mainly skewed towards Bangladeshi exports than that of the Netherlands.

Bangladesh exported goods worth 381 million Euro in 2009, while the import value was 70 million Euro.

"It is evident that the Netherlands has a structural trade deficit with Bangladesh, which is common for Bangladesh with most Western markets," he said.

The Netherlands mainly imports readymade garments, and exports machinery, transportation products and chemicals.

"We see an increased interest in Bangladesh for the maritime sector in the Netherlands. Dutch companies are highly specialised component producers relating to the shipbuilding industry in Bangladesh," he said.

Dutch private investment in Bangladesh is also modest.

"An important reason for this low investment is the poor image of Bangladesh in the Netherlands," said the Ambassador.

Bangladesh is seen as a country suffering from natural disasters, poverty, corruption, and a thorny investment climate.

"The more positive side of Bangladesh, namely its considerable economic growth over the past decade, is not the first thing which comes to mind when people think of Bangladesh," he said.

The Netherlands embassy, however, tries to present a more balanced portrayal of Bangladesh.

"We focus on positive elements Bangladesh has to offer. We inform Dutch investors directly by simply taking up the phone or participating in seminars in the Netherlands, and we are in close contact with the business support organisations," Mr Hennekens said.

The website of the embassy ::Netherlandsembassy:: Index Page clearly mentions business opportunities and challenges in Bangladesh.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Govt moves to set up compression stations again to boost gas flow
*

Saturday, 24 July 2010 21:55

Govt moves to set up compression stations again to boost gas flow

Govt moves to set up compression stations again to boost gas flow
M Azizur Rahman

The government has moved again to install the much-needed compression stations to boost natural gas transmission across the country with a fresh momentum as the Asian Development Bank (ADB) has almost doubled its committed funds, said a top official.

State owned Gas Transmission Company Ltd. -- the sole authority for transmitting country's natural gas - has already floated tender and would be receiving bids until August 19 to install two compression stations at Ashuganj and Elenga, a senior energy ministry official told the FE.

He said the ADB, the financier of these projects, has raised its funding commitment to US$ 100 million from the previous $55 million for completing installation of the compression station projects.

The multilateral donor agency's previous $55 million funding commitment was for installation of three compression stations in Muchai, Ashuganj and Elenga areas.

The GTCL had subsequently floated tenders twice but failed to award works as the quoted bids were much higher than the project allocations.

"This time ADB has increased its allocation by $45 million to complete installation of two compression stations instead of previous three," said a senior Petrobangla official.

The remaining compression station at Muchai would be built by US oil giant Chevron at a cost of $52 million as Petrobangla and Chevron reached consen -sus in this connection.

Chevron has already started installation of the compression station after debates over awarding of the project work and is expected to complete it by 2012.

For Ashuganj and Elenga compression stations the GTCL has set a target to complete installation of the stations within 21 months from the date of signing agreements.

"The previous tenders to install the compression stations did not bear fruit due to inadequate funding," GTCL Managing Director Aminur Rahman told the FE.

"But I am hopeful of a successful result this time," he said.

Officials said the GTCL initially pointed out in 2004 the necessity for setting up all the three compression stations in 2004.

The ADB approved US$ 55 million in 2006 for completion of Muchai, Ashuganj and Elenga compression stations and the GTCL had floated tenders in 2006 and 2008 respectively but failed to award contracts.

The delayed installation of compression stations has led to the deterioration of the already acute gas crisis in the port city Chittagong, the officials said.

The country is now reeling under an acute energy crisis as the gas supply shortage is now around 500 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) of gas, which is soaring rapidly.

The extent of gas supply crunch differs from one area to another area as the country's transmission network is not capable of carrying gas sufficiently with required pressure to the user ends.

The country has sufficient gas supplies in the north-east region where most of the producing gas fields are located.

Due to transmission constraints the gas from the north-east region not being supplied to the country's south-east region, where the crisis is more acute.

Also, low gas pressure, caused by the absence of compressors, is impeding industrial production and electricity generation, and scores of industries across the country are already feeling the pinch after having invested heavily in their units.

Installation of these gas compressors and setting up of necessary transmission pipelines would ensure smooth supply of gas across the country.

Bangladesh is now producing around 1,980 mmmcfd of gas against the demand for over 2,480 mmcfd.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Country has now 59.98m mobile phone customers*

Saturday, 24 July 2010 21:54

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

Country has now 59.98m mobile phone customers
BSS, DHAKA

The country's mobile phone operators added 13.29 million new customers in one year till June, raising the total number of users to 59.98 millions.

According to Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC), there were 46.69 million customers of six mobile phone vendors till June last year. But the number reached 59.98 millions in June this year.

Of the six operators, the sources said, Grameenphone (GP) maintained its solo lead in terms of customer acquisition by adding 5.30 million subscribers in last one year. The number of GP users is now 26.46 millions which was 21.16 millions till June last year.

Egyptian Orascom Telecom's Banglalink retained the second spot adding 5.06 million clients in the last one year. The number of Banglalink users reached 16.10 millions till June which was 11.04 millions in June last year.

Robi, formerly known as AKTEL, owned by Axiata (Bangladesh) Ltd, remained in the third position with 11.10 million customers. It added 2.25 million subscribers in last one year raising the total number of its customers to 11.10 millions.

The market's new entrant Warid Telecom grabbed the number four position adding .59 million customers in the last one year.

The number of customers of Warid Telecom, the Emirates telecom vendor which was launched in 2008, reached 3.17 millions in June this year. The number was 2.58 millions till June last year.

Citycell, the country's first and only CDMA operator and a joint venture between Pacific Bangladesh Telecom Limited and Singapore Telecommunication, remained in the fifth spot with 1.99 million customers. The Citycell added only .03 million subscribers in the last one year.

The state-run TeleTalk now remained at bottom place with 1.16 million customers. It roped in .06 million subscribers in last one year.

An official of the BTRC told BSS today that the number of mobile customers is increasing rapidly in the country due to reduction in call charges and SIM prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* ICT facilities to be expanded to all UPs by December*

Saturday, 24 July 2010 21:47

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

ICT facilities to be expanded to all UPs by December

DHAKA, July 24 (BSS)- In line with the present government's vision to build `Digital Bangladesh' by 2021, ICT facilities will be expanded to all 4,484 unions in the country by this year to reach such facilities to the doorsteps of the rural people.

"Against the backdrop of tremendous success in 102 unions, the information and communication technology (ICT) facilities will be expanded to all 4,484 unions by December this year to build Digital Bangladesh, envisioned by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina," a review meeting on the activities of Digital Bangladesh was told here today.

The meeting arranged by the UNDP-funded Access to Information (A2I) Programme under the Prime Minister's Office also took a decision to bring all government offices at the upazila level under computer and internet network.

Besides, decisions were undertaken to arrange `digital innovative fair' in all divisional cities in the country from October to December and to introduce unicode Bangla typing in all ministries.

Adviser to the Prime Minister HT Imam was the chief guest at the meeting held at the Prime Minister's Office.

With Principal Secretary to the Prime Minister's Office M Abdul Karim in the chair, the function was addressed by Cabinet Secretary M Abdul Aziz as the special guest.

National Project Director of A2I Programme Mohammad Nazrul Islam Khan gave answers to various questions as the coordinator of the function, while secretaries of all ministries and `e-governance focal points' were present.

Speaking on the occasion, HT Imam called upon the government officials to work hard for raising literacy rate to implement Digital Bangladesh envisioned by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

"Without increasing the country's literacy rate, implementation of Digital Bangladesh will not be possible as both are related with each other," he said.

HT Imam urged the secretaries to work with a service-oriented mindset and undertake programmes to reach the digital services to the doorsteps of the people speedily and at a low cost.

The PM's adviser also asked the government officials to take the next steps after evaluating the progress of the earlier programmes.

The meeting reviewed the progress of 53 `quick-win initiatives' innovated by the 53 ministries and government departments to reach digital services to the doorsteps of the people. Besides, 39 `quick-win initiatives' were identified.

At the meeting, all ministries and government departments were reminded to present these new innovations to the divisional innovative fairs as the digital services.

It also discussed in detail the issues of cyber safety and ICT Policy-2009.


----------



## idune

sami6108 said:


> * Govt moves to set up compression stations again to boost gas flow
> *
> 
> Saturday, 24 July 2010 21:55
> .



Oh good $55 million was not enough Sajeeb Wazed Joy and Toufiq Elahi to loot, now they will have $100 of millions of dollars to loot from.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> Oh good $55 million was not enough Sajeeb Wazed Joy and Toufiq Elahi to loot, now they will have $100 of millions of dollars to loot from.



What the hell you are talking about... have you read the article.... the bidder put more money then their initial budget of 55 million. That is the reason ADB came to provide the remaining 45 million funding. For the 3rd project US is providing the funding. Do you think that ADB and US those who are providing the fund only for looting and without checking the feseability of the project???

If anything good is happening try to acknowledge it instead of saying everything bad. This sort of mentality that what ever the opponant of my supported party do is bad, hindering the developmant of bangladesh.


----------



## idune

sami6108 said:


> What the hell you are talking about...



Go educate yourself on Awami version of development aka deception


----------



## M_Saint

sami6108 said:


> What the hell you are talking about... have you read the article.... the bidder put more money then their initial budget of 55 million. That is the reason ADB came to provide the remaining 45 million funding. For the 3rd project US is providing the funding. Do you think that ADB and US those who are providing the fund only for looting and without checking the feseability of the project???
> 
> If anything good is happening try to acknowledge it instead of saying everything bad. This sort of mentality that what ever the opponant of my supported party do is bad, hindering the developmant of bangladesh.






> If anything good is happening try to acknowledge it instead of saying everything bad. This sort of mentality that what ever the opponant of my supported party do is bad, hindering the developmant of bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> Dalal that were brought to power by expansionist Bharati-Malaun could do no for BD in anything, period. Try to get that in your brain first, before flooding thread with phony development news. Dalals of expansionists might differ from each-other cosmetically but history proves that they work for their master's interest by the expence of indigenous people, understand?
Click to expand...


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> What the hell you are talking about... have you read the article.... the bidder put more money then their initial budget of 55 million. That is the reason ADB came to provide the remaining 45 million funding. For the 3rd project US is providing the funding. Do you think that ADB and US those who are providing the fund only for looting and without checking the feseability of the project???
> 
> If anything good is happening try to acknowledge it instead of saying everything bad. This sort of mentality that what ever the opponant of my supported party do is bad, hindering the developmant of bangladesh.



Just ignore those troll brother.. few people who lost the face of their next 14 generation by collaborating with pakistani rape and killing are trying to malign everything the good people do in this country. Dont forget people still spit/pee on the grave of Mir Jafar after 300 years of his death...


----------



## M_Saint

idune said:


> Go educate yourself on Awami version of development aka deception
> YouTube - Sajeeb Wazed Joy ( son of Sheikh Hasina ) took $ 5 million bribes from CHEVRON !



Just ignore the Malaun rapists brother. By conspiring thousand yrs, those dhotis succeeded in 71 to call us what actually they were all along. Their lesson from Valmiki on how to play with woman taught them to score century in rapes on Bengali women and Katulia's diciples demonstrated on how to shift that blame on W Pakistanis. Within hundred generations, those turtoises alike wouldn't come-out in daylight to show their faces whereas act like demonic warriors in virtual world. And finally don't forget to teach your sons, daughter the name of 71's Mir Jafar was Sheik Malaun Mujib, 2008's one was Malaun MUA, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

M_Saint said:


> Just ignore the Malaun rapists brother. By conspiring thousand yrs, those dhotis succeeded in 71 to call us what actually they were all along. Their lesson from Valmiki on how to play with woman taught them to score century in rapes on Bengali women and Katulia's diciples demonstrated on how to shift that blame on W Pakistanis. Within hundred generations, those turtoises alike wouldn't come-out in daylight to show their faces whereas act like demonic warriors in virtual world. And finally don't forget to teach your sons, daughter the name of 71's Mir Jafar was Sheik Malaun Mujib, 2008's one was Malaun MUA, thanks.



What is your opinion on your beloved razakar jamat... n its follower nizami, muzahid and golam azam... those who killed innocent man, woman and children and raped uncountable number of woman of bangladesh... if you are atleast a bangladeshi you should not have supported all these bas***ed.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> Go educate yourself on Awami version of development aka deception
> YouTube - Sajeeb Wazed Joy ( son of Sheikh Hasina ) took $ 5 million bribes from CHEVRON !



@idune sir what is your view on this.... hope to get a reply from you...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Record $2.08b foreign aid received in &#8217;10*


FHM Humayan Kabir

The government has received record US$2.08 billion foreign aid in the last financial year (2009-2010), $236 million up from the previous financial year, due to highest ever payment by the Asian Development Bank, officials said Sunday.

A finance ministry official said the foreign assistance is also $22 million up from the last record disbursement of $2.06 billion in FY2007-08.

"Disbursement of highest $1.08 billion loans and grants by the ADB pushed the foreign aid flow up last year," a senior official of Economic Relations Division (ERD) told the FE.

Out of $1.08 billion assistance, the Manila-based lender bankrolled $744 million credit for recovering from the impact of the global economic meltdown on Bangladesh's economy and for minimising the budget deficit.

"The foreign assistance this year could touch $2.50 billion mark if Bangladesh's largest multilateral and bilateral donors-- World Bank and Japan respectively -- provide money as per their commitments," he said.

The Washington-based largest multilateral lender World Bank (WB) disbursed only $345 million aid during the 12 months in FY2010, lowest in its six years' history.

Similarly, largest bilateral donor Japan provided only $79 million fund during the period from July 2009 to June 2010, which was also the lowest in its last three years' history.

"The foreign assistance could be higher than the amount if the government agencies were able to implement the development projects in time," the ERD official said.

"We slashed the project aid target to $1.73 billion in the middle of last financial year from the preliminary $1.85 billion estimation due to poor project implementation status in the annual development programme (ADP)," he said.

In FY2010, the government implemented 91 per cent of Tk285 billion (US$4.10 billion) ADP where the project aid (foreign aid) spending rate was only 83 per cent, planning ministry data said.

The foreign aid disbursement depends on implementation of the donor-funded projects. The donors usually provided their committed funds after execution of the development projects.

The foreign donors and lenders have disbursed loans and grants for developing Bangladesh's infrastructure and upgrading social sectors to steer its economic growth and make it a middle-income country by 2020.

Out of the record $2.08 billion foreign aid, the multilateral and bilateral donors and lenders disbursed $1.596 billion loans and $486.85 million grants in FY2010.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/more.php?news_id=107301&date=2010-07-26


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

M_Saint said:


> *Just ignore the Malaun rapists* brother. By conspiring thousand yrs, those dhotis succeeded in 71 to call us what actually they were all along. Their lesson from Valmiki on how to play with woman taught them to score century in rapes on Bengali women and Katulia's diciples demonstrated on how to shift that blame on W Pakistanis. Within hundred generations, those turtoises alike wouldn't come-out in daylight to show their faces whereas act like demonic warriors in virtual world. And finally don't forget to teach your sons, daughter the name of 71's Mir Jafar was Sheik Malaun Mujib, 2008's one was Malaun MUA, thanks.




*MOD how come any one launch such an personal attack mentioning religion in this forum... I think it is clear violation of rules and law of this forum. Hope, appropriate action will be taken against such people... those who just troll and launch hate based on religion and nationality.
*
[[[[ I living 1000s of mile apart from bd, despite of all the work and study, come into this forum... to get some good news about bd... not to see trolling and hate speech based on religion, nationality and political ideology.

I personally also do not like many activity of india... but it does not mean that I will have to generalize all the indian national and will have to curse them based on their religion and nationality. Nither our religion islam does teach this things to us nor our bangladeshi culture and tradition.]]]


----------



## idune

sami6108 said:


> *MOD how come any one launch such an personal attack mentioning religion in this forum... I think it is clear violation of rules and law of this forum. Hope, appropriate action will be taken against such people... those who just troll and launch hate based on religion and nationality.
> *
> [[[[ I living 1000s of mile apart from bd, despite of all the work and study, come into this forum... to get some good news about bd... not to see trolling and hate speech based on religion, nationality and political ideology.
> 
> I personally also do not like many activity of india... but it does not mean that I will have to generalize all the indian national and will have to curse them based on their religion and nationality. Nither our religion islam does teach this things to us nor our bangladeshi culture and tradition.]]]




Who is interested in your personal story????? And your indo muslim bashing color already evident in your post and some post deleted by MOD. Refrain from acting victim.

If you like to talk for indo-awami cause show guts dont hide behind Bangladeshi identity.


----------



## idune

*Stock market sees steepest single-day fall in 14 years*
Orders limiting exposure of banks, brokerage houses trigger massive offloading

FE Report

*Dhaka stocks suffered Sunday the highest single-day fall since the 1996 crash. *

*The unusual fall began as banks and brokerage houses started trimming their respective portfolios in line with the directives issued separately by the central bank and the securities regulator limiting their exposure to stock market. 

The benchmark DSE General Index (DGEN) shed 204.75 points --- its highest single-day drop since November 6, 1996, when the index had lost 233 points --- to close at 6200, which is 3.19 per cent down from the previous day.*

The bloodbath started from the morning and continued until close of the trading session as heavy selling pressure was witnessed in the banking, leasing, fuel and power, and engineering stocks. 

*Bangladesh Bank (BB) has sent show-cause notices to the seven banks for not to complying with its directive to bring their overexposure to the market within the permissible limit. 

Early this month the BB asked banks not to have more than 10 per cent of their liabilities in the stock market and adjust overexposure by next month.

Last week, the Securities and Exchange Commission put cap on the single-borrower exposure of the merchant banks and the brokerage houses to bring about discipline in the stock market.
The exposure limit has been set at Tk 100 million in the case of merchant banks and Tk 50 million for brokerage houses. The decision on exposure limit came into effect from yesterday (Sunday).*

The broader DSE All Shares Price Index (DSI) plummeted 173.55 points or 3.25 per cent to close at 5158.39, while DSE 20 comprising blue chips ended at 3630.37 with a steep fall of 133.18 points or 3.53 per cent.

"Central bank's and securities regulator's directives have pulled the market down," said Shakil Rizvi, president of the Dhaka Stock Exchange.

"There is no reason for panic", he added.

Share prices of more than 80 per cent securities declined but the volume was relatively impressive. Out of 244 issues traded, 51 gained, 191 declined and two remained unchanged.

All the sectors, except mutual funds that rose 2.26 per cent, closed in negative terrain as the selling across the board was seen.

"In my opinion, selling pressure came from forced liquidation of positions at the level of financial institutions, which were the subject of show cause notices by authorities for market over-exposure," said Hasan Imam, managing director of the RACE Asset Management Company.

"Generally, forced liquidation of significant size destabilizes the financial markets, orderly selling over an extended periods is preferred," he said.

"As fund manger, we are not taking any drastic sell action in our funds. Mutual fund managers have the responsibility to act as a stabilizing force during market downtrends. We will step in and support the market if needed and at the appropriate time," Imam said.

Even after tightening exposure limit, the daily turnover was relatively good as it stood at Tk 14.97 billion, down 14 per cent over the previous session.

The banking sector --the market's bell weather-- went into a steep dive with the banks trading in the red. The sector lost 5.0 per cent with the IFIC Bank falling the highest 8.69 per cent, followed by the Pubali Bank 6.95 per cent, the AB Bank 6.55 per cent and the Islami Bank 5.42 per cent.

The non-banking financial institution sector dropped 3.0 per cent, energy 2.82 per cent, cement 5.39 per cent and engineering 4.11 per cent.

The top turnover leaders were Titas Gas, AB Bank, LankBangla Finance, BSRM Steel, Beximco, RAK Ceramics, DESCO, United Airways and Summit Power.

The prominent gainers included Prime First ICB AMCL Mutual Fund, United Airways, Dacca Dyeing, Atlas Bangladesh, ICB AMCL Second NRB, Gemini Sea Food, ICB Employee First and ICB Third NRB. 

Stock market sees steepest single-day fall in 14 years


----------



## idune

^^^^^^
How did Sami and indo-awami team failed to post this important economic news - once in 14 years event. More importantly when Awami policy (through party apoointed BB govornor and SEC) orchestrated this fall of index. Same way Awami league regime let stock exchange collapse in 1996 by letting indian marwaris looted money from Bangladesh stock exchange with help of Awami league. This goes to show Sami and his ghoti buddies are here to just feed polish up economic condition hiding and deceiving real economic situation in Bangladesh.

NOTE to READERS: most of these post by sami are here to give one sided version of Bangladesh economy to prop up indo awami activity. 
Financial express BD, newagebd nation ittefaq are newspapers perhaps give better picture of Bangladesh economic condition.


----------



## TopCat

*Stocks in tailspin *

Dhaka stocks yesterday suffered the biggest drop in a decade, mainly because of the regulators' market-cooling tightening of credit.

The regulator's move to cap single-client borrowing, and the central bank's show-cause notice to seven banks -- for not adjusting their overexposure to the capital markets -- prompted a panic sale in the secondary market, stockbrokers said.

The benchmark index of Dhaka Stock Exchange -- DSE General Index -- nosedived 204 points, or 3.19 percent, to 6,200.

The benchmark index of Chittagong Stock Exchange -- CSE Selective Categories Index -- also plummeted by 366.47 points, or 2.98 percent, to 11,903.84.

The DSE's was the steepest drop since the 1996 crash, when the market bubbled and then burst. On November 5 of 1996, the index rose to 3,649 points from 957 points on July 2 of 1996.

But the market started plummeting from November 6 of the same year with the index shaving 233 points on the day. The index went down by some 600 points to 3,065 points on November 30, and the decline continued to May of 1999.

The stockbrokers blamed the regulators' intervention in controlling the credit flow into the market.

"*Securities regulator's and the central bank's move pulled the market down*," said Md Shakil Rizvi, managing director of Shakil Rizvi Stock Ltd, a brokerage house.

*However, he said, the market should not panic over the latest measures. "The banks' exposure to the stockmarket will be less than 10 percent of their total market capitalisation," explained Rizvi, also president of the DSE.*

He also said they may sit with the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) to discuss its latest regulatory measures, which are eroding the investors' confidence.

*The SEC stepped in at least four times in the last two months to calm the market through controlling the credit flow.*

*The latest measure -- capping credit exposure to a single-client borrower at Tk 10 crore for merchant banks and Tk 5 crore for the stockbrokers -- came into effect yesterday.*

*Prior to that, the SEC also tightened the credit facilities by reducing the loan margin ratio to 1:1 from 1:1.5, and slashing the price-earnings (PE) ratio for marginable securities to 40PE from 50PE*.

Last week, Bangladesh Bank (BB) served notice on seven banks for not complying with its directive on adjusting their overexposure to the stockmarket. Earlier, BB also asked all commercial banks not to invest more than 10 percent of their liabilities in the stockmarket, and to adjust their exposure by August.

Yesterday's shock, which reigned over the entire trading session, also prompted the SEC to increase single-client borrowing to Tk 10 crore from Tk 5 crore for the stockbrokers.

The SEC also extended the deadline to September 30 from August 31 this year for adjusting the margin loan for those clients whose credit exposure is over Tk 10 crore.

Most investors came to know about the latest move after the trading session.

Panicked by the cooling measures of the SEC, many rushed to sell shares, even at huge losses.

"I incurred Tk 6 crore losses today [yesterday], as I had to start selling to adjust my portfolio in line with the SEC directive on single-client exposure," said Md Sabuj Mia, an investor.

"Now I heard of an increase in single-client exposure and expansion in the deadline for adjustment. Who will take the responsibility for my losses?"

The premier bourse's four major sectors -- banking, non-bank financial institutions, fuel and power, and engineering -- contributed heavily to the dip in the market.

All sectors, except mutual funds, closed lower, as selling pressure dominated the board
Stocks in tailspin


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^

*Very good and timely move by Central Bank to cool the stock market down.
Also prudent decission for not allowing financial institutions over exposure to stock market which might put the ordinary depositor at risk.*


----------



## TopCat

*Pilot project on cards to tap Jamalganj coal*

The government is going to undertake a pilot project to produce coal from Jamalganj coalfield using Underground Coal Gasification (UCG) and Coal Bed Methane (CBM) technologies, the prime minister's energy adviser said yesterday.

The adviser, Dr Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury, told this to journalists after attending a seminar on "Prospect of coal gasification" at Petrobangla in the capital. 

Jamalganj is the deepest and largest coalfield with deposits at a depth of 500 to 1,000 metres, having a reserve of 1 billion tonnes of coal. 

The presence of aquifer is a challenge to both underground and open pit mining in Bangladesh. 

&#8220;We will discuss the pilot project with the experts and then take it up," Tawfiq said, adding that the government is looking for sources of alternative energy rather than gas. 

The adviser also said the government would publish the coal policy within this year. 

To ensure adequate gas supply to the power plants, Tawfiq urged the industrialists to shut their factories during peak hours in the month of Ramadan. 

He said if the gas supply remains sound, load shedding would be in a tolerable level during the holy month. 

Tawfiq said the government is thinking of load management of gas during the peak hours. 

Prof Badrul Imam of Dhaka University Geology Department explained the technologies presenting a keynote paper at the seminar.

He said CBM, which remains in absorbed state, is produced by lowering water pressure and by extracting water from the coal.

With UCG technology, oxygen and water are injected into coal. The coal is burnt and it produces hydrogen, methane, carbon monoxide and carbon dioxide gases, said Imam.

Of the gases, only methane is extracted from the coal and used after purification, he added. 

In his paper, Imam emphasised the need for equal attention to both conventional and unconventional techniques of coal exploitation.

Prof Imam said UCG is a fast emerging technology involving conversion of coal into gas and lifting the gas for use.

In Bangladesh, UCG technology can be used in Jamalganj coalfield, Imam said. 

Secretary to the Energy and Mineral Resources Division Mohammad Mejbahuddin was also present at the seminar, which was chaired by Petrobangla Chairman Prof Md Hussain Mansur
Pilot project on cards to tap Jamalganj coal


----------



## TopCat

*Dhaka stocks bounce back*

Dhaka stocks bounced back Monday, regaining the major part of the ground that was lost on the previous day.

The decision of the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) to raise the exposure limit of brokerage houses to individual investors to Tk.100 million helped the market to return to a positive territory, market insiders said. 

The benchmark DSE General Index (DGEN) shot up by 125.56 points or 2.02 per cent to end at 6325.76, recovering from previous session when it plunged 3.19 per cent or 204.75 points -- its highest single-day drop since November 6, 1996.

But trading activity was rather lacklustre as the market witnessed lesser number of buy orders from retailers who, apparently, were taking time to recover from the last Sunday's shock, said stockbrokers. Institutional investors dominated the Monday's trading. 

The broader DSE All Shares Price Index (DSI) gained 1.95 per cent or 100.89 points to 5259.28, while DSE 20 comprising blue chips ended at 3704.58 with a rise of 74.21 points or 2.04 per cent.

Sunday's drop prompted the Securities and Exchange Commission to raise single-client borrowing to Tk 100 million from Tk 50 million from the stockbrokers.

It also extended the deadline to September 30 from August 31 for adjusting the margin loan for those clients whose credit exposure is over Tk 100 million.

"The decision has helped the market make a turnaround," said Abdul Awal, managing director of the Multi Securities and Services Ltd.

Turnover stood at Tk 12.84 billion, down 11.3 per cent over the previous session. Out of 252 issues traded, 198 gained, 46 lost and eight remained unchanged.

All the major sectors, apart from mutual funds, gained ground unlike previous session when all the sectors except mutual funds fell due to the securities regulator's putting cap on single-client borrowing and the central bank's show-cause notice to seven banks for not adjusting their overexposure to the capital markets.

Experts criticised the regulator's such intermittent directives that were hurting the investors, particularly small ones. "The regulator should look for long-term solution to cool off the overheated market," said an expert. 

Banking issues--the market bell weather-- was up by 1.83 per cent with Southeast Bank rose highest 3.91 per cent, followed by Exim Bank 3.27 per cent and Islami Bank 2.44 per cent.

Grameenphone, the country's top mobile operator and most weighted shares in DSE, gained 2.28 per cent. Non-banking financial institutions (NBFIs) gained 2.55 per cent 

Lanka Bangla Finance was the top turnover leader with shares worth Tk 688.40 million traded. 

Titas Gas came second after remaining top position over the two weeks. Its shares worth Tk 594.39 changed hands. 

The other turnover leaders were PLFSL, Aftab Automobiles, Summit Alliance Port (SAPORT), Beximco Ltd, AB Bank, Summit Power and RAK Ceramics.

The prominent gainers included Marico, Confidence Cement, SAPORT, United Airways, Fine Foods, First BSRS and Bay Leasing.

Savar Refractories, Prime First ICB AMCL Mutual Fund, Monno Staffler, Apex Spinning, Dhaka Fisheries and ICB AMCL Second NRB were among the major losers. 
Dhaka stocks bounce back


----------



## TopCat

*Bangladesh ratifies two key APTA deals*

Bangladesh on Sunday formally joined the big Asian economies to promote investment and faster trade facilitation by ratifying two key agreements, a top official in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MoFA) said.

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni ratified the agreements. The agreements are the Framework Agreement on Promotion, Protection and Liberalisation of Investment and the Framework Agreement on Trade Facilitation, the official added.

The commerce ministers of Bangladesh, China, South Korea, India, Sri Lanka and Laos, the six member countries of Asia Pacific Trade Agreement (APTA) signed the two framework agreements in December 2009 in South Korean capital Seoul.

The MoFA informed the APTA Secretariat in Bangkok on Sunday about the ratification of two agreements concerned by the government, it is learned.

The APTA was signed in November 2005 and it came into effect from July 01, 2006.

"We have formally joined the big Asian economies through the ratification two agreements on investment and trade facilitation to boost regional trade and investment," a top MoFA official said.

"It will also help us enhance our capacity in trade, modernize customs department and contain cross-border smuggling," the official added.

"The agreements will be a major tool to attract foreign direct investment from major Asian countries, particularly from China and Korea as those would provide protection to investment to the investors from APTA member countries." 

Presently, trade of more than 4,000 items originating from APTA member countries including those from Bangladesh enjoys tariff concessions under the deal, officials in the Ministry of Commerce (MoC) said.

According to the Framework Agreement on Promotion, Protection and Liberalisation of Investment, member countries will enact new laws to give full security and protection to investments to be made in the countries that are its members.

The contracting countries under the framework agreement will not practise any unreasonable or discriminatory measures, impairing the operations, management, maintenance, disposition or liquidation of investment to be made by member countries, said the agreement.

The member countries of the agreement will protect and uphold the principles of Intellectual Property Rights, in line with the spirit of the World Trade Organisation (WTO), the agreement said further.

No restriction could be imposed on transfer of capital, profit to be derived from such investment, royalties and other income, said the agreement referring to basic criteria of foreign investment.

All sorts of movable and immovable products, share, debenture and stock will be considered as investment, the agreement said.

The member countries of the Investment Pact will promote free flow of investments and encourage transfer of technology among participating countries, according to the regional investment agreement.

"The least developed countries (LDCs) will be provided flexibility, in terms of observing and maintaining the main features of the agreement," a trade diplomat said.

As far as Framework Agreements on Trade Facilitation is concerned, the six countries would also enhance cooperation in 10 major areas including market access and speedy release of goods from the ports.

In addition, it would cover other key areas such as harmonisation of HS Codes, handling foreign passengers in airports, and exchange of best practices to contain customs corruption, sources said.

Meanwhile, the MoC on Monday started the process to form a Working Group comprising representatives from different ministries to finalise the schedule of commitments under the two deals and determine the negotiation strategies with partner countries, sources said.

The first round of negotiation under the two deals will begin from September, a trade diplomat said. 
Bangladesh ratifies two key APTA deals


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Dhaka stocks bounce back*

Dhaka stocks bounced back Monday, regaining the major part of the ground that was lost on the previous day.

The decision of the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) to raise the exposure limit of brokerage houses to individual investors to Tk.100 million helped the market to return to a positive territory, market insiders said.

The benchmark DSE General Index (DGEN) shot up by 125.56 points or 2.02 per cent to end at 6325.76, recovering from previous session when it plunged 3.19 per cent or 204.75 points -- its highest single-day drop since November 6, 1996.

But trading activity was rather lacklustre as the market witnessed lesser number of buy orders from retailers who, apparently, were taking time to recover from the last Sunday's shock, said stockbrokers. Institutional investors dominated the Monday's trading.

The broader DSE All Shares Price Index (DSI) gained 1.95 per cent or 100.89 points to 5259.28, while DSE 20 comprising blue chips ended at 3704.58 with a rise of 74.21 points or 2.04 per cent.

Sunday's drop prompted the Securities and Exchange Commission to raise single-client borrowing to Tk 100 million from Tk 50 million from the stockbrokers.

It also extended the deadline to September 30 from August 31 for adjusting the margin loan for those clients whose credit exposure is over Tk 100 million.

"The decision has helped the market make a turnaround," said Abdul Awal, managing director of the Multi Securities and Services Ltd.

Turnover stood at Tk 12.84 billion, down 11.3 per cent over the previous session. Out of 252 issues traded, 198 gained, 46 lost and eight remained unchanged.

All the major sectors, apart from mutual funds, gained ground unlike previous session when all the sectors except mutual funds fell due to the securities regulator's putting cap on single-client borrowing and the central bank's show-cause notice to seven banks for not adjusting their overexposure to the capital markets.

Experts criticised the regulator's such intermittent directives that were hurting the investors, particularly small ones. "The regulator should look for long-term solution to cool off the overheated market," said an expert.

Banking issues--the market bell weather-- was up by 1.83 per cent with Southeast Bank rose highest 3.91 per cent, followed by Exim Bank 3.27 per cent and Islami Bank 2.44 per cent.

Grameenphone, the country's top mobile operator and most weighted shares in DSE, gained 2.28 per cent. Non-banking financial institutions (NBFIs) gained 2.55 per cent

Lanka Bangla Finance was the top turnover leader with shares worth Tk 688.40 million traded.

Titas Gas came second after remaining top position over the two weeks. Its shares worth Tk 594.39 changed hands.

The other turnover leaders were PLFSL, Aftab Automobiles, Summit Alliance Port (SAPORT), Beximco Ltd, AB Bank, Summit Power and RAK Ceramics.

The prominent gainers included Marico, Confidence Cement, SAPORT, United Airways, Fine Foods, First BSRS and Bay Leasing.

Savar Refractories, Prime First ICB AMCL Mutual Fund, Monno Staffler, Apex Spinning, Dhaka Fisheries and ICB AMCL Second NRB were among the major losers.

Dhaka stocks bounce back


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Govt setting up e-info bank at UP level*

The government has taken move to establish a national e-information bank (e-tothyo kosh) aiming at making different information and data available at the Union Parishad (UP) information centres.

The information bank will be enriched with different information including agriculture, human rights, disaster management, health, education, law, employment and tourism.

The Union Parishad information and service centres scheduled to be launched across the country by December will be strengthened by the e-information bank.

These centres will provide information relating to life of people at the Union Parishad level.

However, a number of private organisations have already established such information and service centres in the country.

The Prime Minister's Office (PMO) Monday arranged a workshop for the members of the information bank on its premises. A total of 35 representatives of 24 organisations attended the training programme organised by the UNDP-funded programme Access to Information (A2I) under the PMO.

A2I has prepared different contents to incorporate in the e-information bank. Different private organisations have registered as members of the e-information bank to disseminate their respective contents through the bank.

Representatives of the private organisations attended the training workshop to learn about how to upload and link their content with the e-information bank. The private organisations include ICDDR,B; BRAC, Save the Children (Sweden-Bangladesh), Ain O Shalish Kendra, Manusher Jonno Foundation etc. 

Govt setting up e-info bank at UP level


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Banks to enter MICR era *


Clients of banks will get their cheques cleared within one working day as automated clearing houses will be introduced across the country on November 1 and machine-readable cheques will be in place by the time.

The traditional cheques take at least three days to be cleared.

The central bank yesterday directed the banks to issue the machine-readable magnetic ink character recognition (MICR) cheques, which can be verified online. Bangladesh Bank (BB) has also asked the banks to give their branches necessary guidelines.

The BB said no clearing house in the country will accept non-MICR cheques after November 1.

The BB in a circular also said MICR cheques will have to be issued from all branches of the banks in the district towns by August 19.

The banks will have to phase out such cheques by October 31.

The central bank on May 31 this year stopped clearing all non-MICR cheques at about 1100 branches under Dhaka Clearing House.

After a trial run on August 4, the automated clearing house will formally start functioning in Dhaka.

The BB in a letter on Sunday said the activities of the manual clearing house for cheque processing will be kept suspended on August 4 as a preparatory measure to introduce Bangladesh Automated Cheque Processing System (BACPS).

The central bank sent the letter containing five-point guidelines to all the commercial banks. The BB circular said the manual clearing of cheques will remain suspended for one day to check the integrity and fitness of BACPS and all settlements of the instruments sent by the banks will be made through the automated system.

If any cheque remains uncleared on the day, it will be sent to the paying bank.

BB officials said automated cheque processing system is going to be introduced in all the banks in Dhaka after September. As part of it, necessary preparatory works are going on, they said. 

Banks to enter MICR era


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> *Bangladesh ratifies two key APTA deals*
> 
> Bangladesh on Sunday formally joined the big Asian economies to promote investment and faster trade facilitation by ratifying two key agreements, a top official in the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MoFA) said.
> 
> Foreign Minister Dipu Moni ratified the agreements. The agreements are the Framework Agreement on Promotion, Protection and Liberalisation of Investment and the Framework Agreement on Trade Facilitation, the official added.
> 
> The commerce ministers of Bangladesh, China, South Korea, India, Sri Lanka and Laos, the six member countries of Asia Pacific Trade Agreement (APTA) signed the two framework agreements in December 2009 in South Korean capital Seoul.
> 
> The MoFA informed the APTA Secretariat in Bangkok on Sunday about the ratification of two agreements concerned by the government, it is learned.
> 
> The APTA was signed in November 2005 and it came into effect from July 01, 2006.
> 
> "We have formally joined the big Asian economies through the ratification two agreements on investment and trade facilitation to boost regional trade and investment," a top MoFA official said.
> 
> "It will also help us enhance our capacity in trade, modernize customs department and contain cross-border smuggling," the official added.
> 
> "The agreements will be a major tool to attract foreign direct investment from major Asian countries, particularly from China and Korea as those would provide protection to investment to the investors from APTA member countries."
> 
> Presently, trade of more than 4,000 items originating from APTA member countries including those from Bangladesh enjoys tariff concessions under the deal, officials in the Ministry of Commerce (MoC) said.
> 
> According to the Framework Agreement on Promotion, Protection and Liberalisation of Investment, member countries will enact new laws to give full security and protection to investments to be made in the countries that are its members.
> 
> The contracting countries under the framework agreement will not practise any unreasonable or discriminatory measures, impairing the operations, management, maintenance, disposition or liquidation of investment to be made by member countries, said the agreement.
> 
> The member countries of the agreement will protect and uphold the principles of Intellectual Property Rights, in line with the spirit of the World Trade Organisation (WTO), the agreement said further.
> 
> No restriction could be imposed on transfer of capital, profit to be derived from such investment, royalties and other income, said the agreement referring to basic criteria of foreign investment.
> 
> All sorts of movable and immovable products, share, debenture and stock will be considered as investment, the agreement said.
> 
> The member countries of the Investment Pact will promote free flow of investments and encourage transfer of technology among participating countries, according to the regional investment agreement.
> 
> "The least developed countries (LDCs) will be provided flexibility, in terms of observing and maintaining the main features of the agreement," a trade diplomat said.
> 
> As far as Framework Agreements on Trade Facilitation is concerned, the six countries would also enhance cooperation in 10 major areas including market access and speedy release of goods from the ports.
> 
> In addition, it would cover other key areas such as harmonisation of HS Codes, handling foreign passengers in airports, and exchange of best practices to contain customs corruption, sources said.
> 
> Meanwhile, the MoC on Monday started the process to form a Working Group comprising representatives from different ministries to finalise the schedule of commitments under the two deals and determine the negotiation strategies with partner countries, sources said.
> 
> The first round of negotiation under the two deals will begin from September, a trade diplomat said.
> Bangladesh ratifies two key APTA deals



By stopping the supply of "Economic Lubricant" in major exporting sector,

*Govt takes a hard-line on RMG incentives*;  
Business) rapist AWAMY Malaun Leaguers are intencifying their befooling efforts and manufactoring more Ganjas like above news just to distract people from their 'Jamaat killing' mission through phony/Baloony "WAR CRIME" charges.... 
(????? ????? ????? ??? ??????????? ?????? ????? ????????? ??? ?????????? ???????? ???????? ?

?????? ??????? ????????????? ? ????? ??????? ???????? ?????????????? ????????? ??????? ???)


----------



## M_Saint

bd_4_ever said:


> *Govt setting up e-info bank at UP level*
> 
> The government has taken move to establish a national e-information bank (e-tothyo kosh) aiming at making different information and data available at the Union Parishad (UP) information centres.
> 
> The information bank will be enriched with different information including agriculture, human rights, disaster management, health, education, law, employment and tourism.
> 
> The Union Parishad information and service centres scheduled to be launched across the country by December will be strengthened by the e-information bank.
> 
> These centres will provide information relating to life of people at the Union Parishad level.
> 
> However, a number of private organisations have already established such information and service centres in the country.
> 
> The Prime Minister's Office (PMO) Monday arranged a workshop for the members of the information bank on its premises. A total of 35 representatives of 24 organisations attended the training programme organised by the UNDP-funded programme Access to Information (A2I) under the PMO.
> 
> A2I has prepared different contents to incorporate in the e-information bank. Different private organisations have registered as members of the e-information bank to disseminate their respective contents through the bank.
> 
> Representatives of the private organisations attended the training workshop to learn about how to upload and link their content with the e-information bank. The private organisations include ICDDR,B; BRAC, Save the Children (Sweden-Bangladesh), Ain O Shalish Kendra, Manusher Jonno Foundation etc.
> 
> Govt setting up e-info bank at UP level



Whereas real economic engines are getting shut off one after another, digitize ganjas are making headway by the likes of above news...

By implementing another recipe for destroying local farms, poultry and fishery, rapist malauns are paying their debts to Bharat Mata. In 1972 Awami Malaun League did that once but this time Awamy rapist Malauns are making sure that the destruction of local farm and industries stay permanent.

*Dhaka, Delhi likely to sign 'border haat' agreement during PM's visit*


Dhaka, Delhi likely to sign 'border haat' agreement during PM's visit


----------



## M_Saint

bd_4_ever said:


> *Banks to enter MICR era *
> 
> 
> Clients of banks will get their cheques cleared within one working day as automated clearing houses will be introduced across the country on November 1 and machine-readable cheques will be in place by the time.
> 
> The traditional cheques take at least three days to be cleared.
> 
> The central bank yesterday directed the banks to issue the machine-readable magnetic ink character recognition (MICR) cheques, which can be verified online. Bangladesh Bank (BB) has also asked the banks to give their branches necessary guidelines.
> 
> The BB said no clearing house in the country will accept non-MICR cheques after November 1.
> 
> The BB in a circular also said MICR cheques will have to be issued from all branches of the banks in the district towns by August 19.
> 
> The banks will have to phase out such cheques by October 31.
> 
> The central bank on May 31 this year stopped clearing all non-MICR cheques at about 1100 branches under Dhaka Clearing House.
> 
> After a trial run on August 4, the automated clearing house will formally start functioning in Dhaka.
> 
> The BB in a letter on Sunday said the activities of the manual clearing house for cheque processing will be kept suspended on August 4 as a preparatory measure to introduce Bangladesh Automated Cheque Processing System (BACPS).
> 
> The central bank sent the letter containing five-point guidelines to all the commercial banks. The BB circular said the manual clearing of cheques will remain suspended for one day to check the integrity and fitness of BACPS and all settlements of the instruments sent by the banks will be made through the automated system.
> 
> If any cheque remains uncleared on the day, it will be sent to the paying bank.
> 
> BB officials said automated cheque processing system is going to be introduced in all the banks in Dhaka after September. As part of it, necessary preparatory works are going on, they said.
> 
> Banks to enter MICR era


Toeing the line of WB/Bharati Malaun Praful Patel's prascription, AWAMY rapists have been systemitacally destroying BD's economy. No real Banking reform except exessive borrowing, no plan to entice investors by disbursing idle money, *no 10 TK KG rice offering *
are just some of its neforious activities; whilest malauns are flooding the thread of ganja stories supplied by Bharati Ganja maker.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> Who is interested in your personal story????? And your indo muslim bashing color already evident in your post and some post deleted by MOD. Refrain from acting victim.
> 
> If you like to talk for indo-awami cause show guts dont hide behind Bangladeshi identity.



It seems to me that you are trying to potray yourself as more genuine muslim than others... In reality all the fake muslims and rajakars like you are the worst enemy of the muslims within... If you do not like bangladesh... has so much love with the razakar and war criminals than why do not you leave bangladesh and go to pakistan...

You still did not said any thing about the corruption of begum zia and war crime of your razakar guru nizami....















N listen no one tried to play the role of victim... but trying to show how some troll like you promoting hate, intollerance in this forum based on nationality and religion.

Just remember 1 thing all the razakars days are numbered in bd... so your countdown already begins...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh receives $170m IDA credit*

Business Report



The Government of Bangladesh on Monday signed a credit agreement worth $170m for Chittagong Water Supply Improvement and Sanitation Project (CWSISP) with the International Development Association (IDA), the World Bank's concessionary arm to help improve water and sanitation services in Chittagong, the second largest city in Bangladesh. The agreement was signed at the Economic Relations Division on Monday afternoon. Arastoo Khan, Additional Secretary, Economic Relations Division and Tahseen Sayed, World Bank Acting Country Director, signed on behalf of the Government of Bangladesh and the World Bank respectively.

"The Government is committed to increase access to safe water and sanitation services for its people as highlighted in the Second National Strategy for Accelerated Poverty Reduction (NSAPR-II).

This project will make a significant contribution in ensuring increased access of these services to the people of Chittagong and will also support CWASA's institutional development." Said Arastoo Khan, Additional Secretary, Economic Relations Division, Government of Bangladesh.

The credit from the International Development Association (IDA), the World Bank's concessionary arm, has 40 years to maturity, including a 10-year grace period; and carries a service charge of 0.75 percent.

The CWSISP will support the improvement of water supply and sanitation services in Chittagong city where approximately 4 million inhabitants live. The project will support the Chittagong Water Supply and Sewerage Authority (CWASA) to improve its services through construction of selected water production, transmission, and storage and distribution facilities.

The project has a special focus to serve the poor population living in urban slums. At present piped distribution networks are largely nonexistent in these areas.

CWSISP will support formulation of sewerage and drainage master plan for Chittagong. The project will also support a comprehensive institutional development of CWASA. The project aims to increase production, rehabilitation and expansion of CWASA's water distribution network, leading to increased access to safe water.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Work of Padma Bridge starts in Jan &#8217;11*



Staff Reporter



The government will start much desired construction work of Padma multipurpose bridge in the next year.

"The construction of the Padma multipurpose bridge will start on January 2011. Tender invitations and the signing of agreements to construct the main bridge will be completed by December this year. The construction will begin from the next year and will be completed by January, 2013" Communication Minister Syed Abul Hossain told journalists at an agreement-signing ceremony, held at 'Setu Bahban' at Banani in the capital yesterday.

The Communication Minister said the project authorities and the contractors responsible for building infrastructure would rehabilitate residents of the affected areas in adjoining districts.

He said four contractor agencies will work to rehabilitate the people located in areas where construction is taking place. The rehabilitation will also include establishing a school, college, health centre, roads and markets.

Mentioning the rehabilitation costs about Tk 835 million, Abul Hossain said, the development work in Munsiganj district's Lauhajang, Shariatpur district's Zazira and Madaripur district's Shibchar would be completed within the next six months.

MRM-ARK's director general Ataur Rahman Khan, MEC-PNL's managing director Abul Kalam and project director of Padma multipurpose bridge Mohammed Rafiqul Islam signed the agreements on behalf of their respective sides.

The Communication Minister also said that they will be signing an agreement with the remaining contracting agency Khan & Sons within a few days.

Earlier, the government announced in December last year that the bridge would costsan estimated $2.4 billion. The World Bank would provide $1.2 billion, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) $550 million, Islamic Development Bank (IDB) $120 million and Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) $300 million. Abu Dhabi Development Group will also lend $31 million. The remaining $140 million would be raised locally, primarily by issuing bonds.

Bridges Division secretary Mosharraf Hossain Bhuiyan and Joint Secretary Mohammed Chabir Ahmed were present at the ceremony. 

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*NBR sets Tk 111.49b AIT target from 39 sectors*


Doulot Akter Mala

The National Board of Revenue (NBR) has set a target to collect Tk 111.49 billion revenue as advance income tax (AIT) from 39 major sectors in the current fiscal.

Around 64 per cent or Tk 72.82 billion of the AIT will come from three major sectors -- import, contractors' bill and interest in savings and fixed deposits.

The government has brought about a massive change in income tax measures in the budget for 2010-2011 fiscal for raising tax collection.

The revenue collectors expect higher advance income tax, which is more than 50 per cent of the income tax collection target set for current fiscal. The NBR collected Tk 82.73 billion advance tax in the just-concluded fiscal.

For 2010-2011 fiscal, the government has set TK 210 billion target for income tax collection.

Officials said individuals and corporate tax collection will contribute 50 per cent of the income tax collection target while the rest amount will be collected from advance tax.

A total of 39 major sectors have been selected for advance tax collection for the current fiscal, they said.

The NBR has prepared a paper with comparative study of advance tax collection in the previous year for its field offices.

The revenue board has handed over the paper to all tax commissioners in a meeting with a target set for income tax collection by respective zones, officials said.

From contractors' and subcontractors' bill, the revenue board targeted Tk 31.74 billion tax at source as the government has raised tax rates by 25 per cent in this sector.

The NBR has set a target of Tk 24.10 billion from import of different products. In the current fiscal, the government has raised advance tax at import stage to 5.0 per cent from 3.0 per cent excepting 230 essential products.

The NBR wants to achieve 76.67 per cent growth in revenue collection from AIT at import stage over the corresponding period last year. The income tax wing collected Tk 13.64 billion from this sector last fiscal.

The government targeted Tk 16.98 billion by way of interest on savings and fixed deposits, expecting 10 per cent growth. In 2009-2010 fiscal, NBR collected Tk 15.43 billion tax out of interest.

NBR sets Tk 111.49b AIT target from 39 sectors


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Landmark power deal signed with India 250MW to be imported from late 2012
Staff Correspondent*

Bangladesh yesterday signed a 35-year power transmission agreement with India aiming to import 250 megawatt electricity from the neighbour, starting from late 2012.

Representatives of the Power Grid Corporation of India Ltd (PGCIL), and Bangladesh Power Development Board (BPDB) signed the deal at a ceremony in Sonargaon Hotel in Dhaka last night in presence of the Bangladesh finance minister, energy adviser to Bangladesh prime minister, and other officials of both countries.

The agreement keeps the provision for Bangladesh to export power to India in the future, and the transmission system will have the capacity to exchange 500 MW of power soon after the system is launched.

"This is a small step for Bangladesh and India, but a giant leap for regional cooperation," said Bangladesh Prime Minister's Energy Adviser Dr Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury.

The agreement is the result of a memorandum of understanding signed on January 3 this year during Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to Delhi.

Bangladesh Finance Minister AMA Muhith termed the signing as "a dream of regional cooperation coming true", and lauded the fast pace of reaching the agreement. "I hope the pace will continue in implementing the project," he added.

BPDB Chairman Alamgir Kabir noted it was the first step in regional cooperation in energy, and in the future more interconnections might be built with Nepal, Bhutan, and Myanmar to ensure greater energy security.

PGCIL Director Arun Kumar, and BPDB Secretary Azizul Islam signed the agreement. Bangladesh secretaries of power AK Azad, and of energy Mesbahuddin Ahmed, and representative of the Indian High Commission were also present.

According to the agreement, PGCIL will invest and construct 80 km of transmission line and own, operate and maintain it. The Indian company will recover the construction cost under a fixed rate over 35 years. BPDB officials said PGCIL will incur a cost of about 80 crore Indian rupees.

The Indian power and transmission tariff will be determined by the Indian Energy Regulatory Commission.

The Indian part of the infrastructure will also include a 400 KV switching station at Baharampur, loop-in and loop-out of Farakka-Jeerat 400 KV single circuit line at the same place, and a 400 KV double circuit line from Baharampur of India running up to Bheramara in Bangladesh.

BPDB will pay the transmission tariff on a monthly basis.

During the tenure of the agreement, if the line is used by any other beneficiary in either country, the transmission charges will be proportionally shared by the beneficiary. The BPDB chairman explained to the press, "If in future we can export power, the beneficiary or the Indian consumers will share the cost. This is why this agreement is a power exchange deal."

BPDB will make the payments through letters of credit within 45 days of billing. In case BPDB delays to pay beyond 60 days, interest will be charged for late payments.

In case of disputes, the parties will first try to settle the issue mutually through discussions, but if not settled within three months, the matter will be referred to the governments.

Power Grid Company of Bangladesh (PGCB) floated a tender in April to set up a 40 km transmission line in Bheramara with a high voltage sub-station at a cost of 150 million US dollars, funded by the Asian Development Bank (ADB). Most of the cost is related to construction of the sub-station.

ADB has been reviewing the tender evaluation results for the last two months. Once that is over, PGCB will award the contract to the lowest responsive bidder, so the job can be completed within two years.

Power Secretary AK Azad yesterday said the contract for constructing the transmission line will be awarded within a month.

Landmark power deal signed with India


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

This is a very good move by BD to limit the load shedding prob. Bangladesh should open up more ways to bring hydro electric from bhutan through india until we solve the power crisis and build all the necessary power stations to meet up local demand...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Square launches Ansulin, a new brand of Insulin*

Monday, 26 July 2010 22:05

http://www.theindependent-bd.com/details.php?nid=184006

Square launches Ansulin, a new brand of Insulin
economic REPORTER

Square Pharmaceuticals Ltd., has launched an Insulin on its own brand name as 'Ansulin,' targeting a large number of diabetic patients across the country, a company official told an orientation programme on the vital medical help for the diabetics.

An introductory progrmme to formally launch the product,named, "Ansulin Orientation Programme," was organised by the Square Pharmaceuticals Ltd. at a city hotel yesterday.

Inaugurating the programme,Managing Director of Square Pharmaceuticals Ltd., Tapan Chowdhury said that his company product was very important for the diabetic patients to buy at an affordable price.

Diabetes was increasing alarmingly in the country. According to World Health Organisation (WHO), the diabetes affected population would cross 11 million by 2030.Many diabetic patients require expensive imported insulin to control diabetes. The new brand of "Ansulin," comes at a sustainable rate for the diabetic patients to help cut down the prevalence rate of diabetes in Bangladesh, tapan Chowdhury said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*BAPEX to drill exploratory well in Netrakona field*

Saturday, 24 July 2010 21:56

BAPEX to drill exploratory well in Netrakona field

BAPEX to drill exploratory well in Netrakona field
FHM Humayan Kabir

BAPEX, the state-owned energy exploration firm, will drill exploratory well at a potential field in Sunamganj-Netrakona area next year as a preliminary survey estimates the presence of nearly two trillion cubic feet of recoverable gas there, officials said.

The company officials said if the exploratory well brings positive results the company will go for developing wells for production of natural gas by 2013.

"BAPEX will drill exploratory well in the gas field next year. We are very much hopeful of producing a good quantity of gas from the potential structure," Petrobangla chairman Hossain Mansur told the FE Saturday.

He said the preliminary estimate based on the last two-dimensional (2D) survey has suggested a reserve of 2-tcf of recoverable gas in the field, situated in Dharmapasa Upazila in north-eastern Sunamganj district.

"We will complete the exploratory well drilling next year and will analyse the data. If the gas is struck, we will go for well development works aiming to produce gas by 2013," a senior BAPEX official said.

He said the gas field is situated in the Surma-basin where the country's largest Bibiyana gas field is situated. "The new structure in the same basin has made us more hopeful."

BAPEX (Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration and Production Company Ltd.) has conducted 2D seismic survey in 300-line kilometers in 2009 and 259-line kilometer early this year.

The survey data has been interpreted by the BAPEX. The data analysis has been communicated to the state-run energy corporation --Petrobangla.

The Petrobangla chairman asked the BAPEX to complete exploratory well drilling in the potential gas field as soon as possible as the country is facing acute energy crisis.

Bangladesh's daily natural gas demand is more than 2200 million cubic feet (mcf). The gas producers supply less than 2000mcf of gas a day.

BAPEX general manager Amzad Hossain said it is expected that there is a big dispersion of gas structure in Sunamganj-Netrokona areas. "We are very much hopeful of discovering a large quantity of gas in that structure."

The BAPEX has already taken initiatives to conduct seismic survey in other potential sites including Modanganj, Khaliazhuri, Bazitpur in Netrakona-Sunamganj areas.

Amzad Hossain said: "As the potential gas structure in Sunamganj-Netrokona is situated in haor and bill areas, roads and other infrastructure will be developed first before going for further works in the gas field."


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Deshbandhu Sugar to float Tk 1.0b IPO*

Tuesday, 27 July 2010 21:20

Deshbandhu Sugar to float Tk 1.0b IPO

Deshbandhu Sugar to float Tk 1.0b IPO
Jasim Uddin Haroon

Deshbandhu Sugar Mills Limited (DSML), a leading refinery, wants to float shares worth Tk 1.0 billion later this year aiming at mobilise fund for expansion, its chairman Golam Mostafa told the FE.

"We've taken move to raise fund worth Tk 1.0 billion for expansion. We've already appointed issue manager for this purpose," Mr Mostafa, told the FE in an exclusive interview recently.

Mr Mostafa said pre-placement which will begin shortly to the tune of Tk 600 million and the IPO (initial public offering) worth Tk 400 million subject to the approval of the SEC.

"This fund will be utilised to raise capacity of my refinery," he added.

Currently, the DSML has capacity worth 300 tonnes a day and it is planned to make double at 600 tonnes a day.

DSML, a member of prestigious RSA (Refined Sugar Association), is located at Kawadi area of Palash in Narsingdi.

Mr Mostafa who is also secretary general of Bangladesh Sugar Refiners' Association (BSRA) said sugar market remains volatile in many times mainly because of its distribution system.

"The traditional DO (delivery order) system to distribute sugar from mills is a major reason behind the price hike of the essential item," Mr Mostafa added.

He claimed that the capacity of the country's seven sugar refineries is much more higher than that of the country's consumption.

BSRA sources said Bangladesh's sugar demand is around 1.4 million tonnes a year and the capacity of the seven refineries is 2.4 million tonnes.

Deshbandhu chairman said sugar distribution through dealers will help stabilise the market.

He said there are 4000 dealers under the BSFIC (Bangladesh Sugar and Food Industries Corporation).

"If the dealers registered with the BSFIC involve with us (private refineries), proper distribution of sugar will be ensured and market will remain stable most of the time," Mostafa added.

"I can assure you that the dealers will get at least Tk 300,000 a year if they (dealers) come with us and their experiences will help ensure smooth distribution," he added.

Currently, BSFIC dealers get around Tk 20,000 a year by depositing security money worth Tk 100,000 with the state-owned corporation.

Mr Mostafa said the refiners' association proposed to the government to form a committee comprising representatives of commerce ministry, industries ministry, BSFIC, national board of revenue, BSRA, and dealers to monitor the sugar market.

The committee will also determine the prices at mill gates after revision of the international market each two months, he added.

"Our association has already appealed the government to introduce the dealer-based distribution system and form a committee to ensure smooth supply and keep stable the prices of sugar," Mostafa added.

Mr Mostafa, who hailed from Rangpur began his business through trading.

He has another venture Deshbandhu Polymar Limited (DPL), also a leading plastic bag manufacturer in the country.

The DPL is located at Polash in Narsingdi and it mainly produces woven bags and other kinds of bags needed mainly in poultry feed plants, fertiliser factories, cement, food grains and chemical factories.

DPL is also going to float IPO within next month (August).

The DPL has planned to raise Tk 100 million through issuing a total of 10 million primary shares with a face value Tk 10 each.

SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission) has already approved the DPL IPO.

Mr Mostafa who is also chairman of the DPL said it will manufacture large size bags, which have potential export market.

"Our foreign buyers want to import jumbo bags and we have planned to manufacture this kind of bag after realisation of money from public."

DPL, the third largest bag manufacturer, will repay bank loans as well from the money to be realised through IPOs.

DPL currently produces 55,000 bags a day, and its major customers in the country are Bangladesh Chemical Industries Corporation, Kafco and Kazi Farms.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*BRTC gets Tk 1.14 billion for bus procurement * 

Tue, Jul 27th, 2010 6:42 pm BdST
Dhaka, July 27 (bdnews24.com)&#8212; Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation will buy over 900 buses at a cost of Tk 1.14 billion aimed at easing the chronic transportation problem, especially in Dhaka city .

The Executive Committee for the National Economic Council on Tuesday approved the funding, which will enable BRTC to procure CNG-run buses.

Of the total amount, Tk 190 million would come from the state coffer while the remaining Tk 950 million would be arranged through loans from the Nordic Development Fund (NDF), planning minister AK Khandaker told reporters after the ECNEC meeting.

Chiared by prime minister Sheikh Hasina the meeting altogether approved four projects worth Tk 2.72 billion.

Two projects of the roads and railway division have been allocated Tk 1.14 billion for construction and renovations of highways.

Local government division's 'Development of Water Supply System of Khulna City' was given Tk 440 million.

:: biz.bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Skies

^ I wish those will be not only TATA.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Western Marine launches ice-class vessels*

Marking a milestone in the shipbuilding industry, Western Marine Shipyard Ltd has rolled out two ice-class vessels.

"These are specially designed vessels," said Md Saiful Islam, chairman of Western Marine. Ice-class ships have strengthened hulls to enable them to navigate through sea ice.

EMSSEA -- a 100-metre, 5,200DWT (deadweight tonnage) multi-purpose dry-cargo ship, was the first to leave the docks on Monday. The second -- EMSRIVER -- a sister vessel of EMSSEA, floated yesterday from the shipyard in Chittagong. The EMSSEA is the largest vessel built by a local shipbuilder until now.

The two are part of the 12 vessels worth $130 million in total, ordered by Grona Shipping, a German company. The vessels will be delivered by 2012 in phases.

Built in compliance with Germani-scher Lloyds standard and designed to endure extreme weather conditions, the ice-class vessels will be deployed in the Atlantic Ocean and the Baltic Sea, said the shipbuilder.

"Bangladesh had established its name as a successful shipbuilding nation by delivering such massive vessels," said Sakhawat Hossain, managing director of Western Marine, during the launch.

Marku Vedder, fleet manager of Grona Shipping, also present on the occasion, expressed his satisfaction over the quality workmanship and timely delivery of the ships.

The shipbuilder is now receiving many orders from Germany, Denmark, Pakistan and Middle Eastern countries as Bangladesh is increasingly being recognised as an attractive destination for medium and small vessel building.

Western Marine launches ice-class vessels


----------



## bd_4_ever

*GMG may fly to Jeddah and Riyadh next month*

The country's biggest private carrier, GMG Airlines, may begin operations on two major money-spinning routes Jeddah and Riyadh of Saudi Arabia early next month.

The seven-jet carrier wants to fly to Jeddah on August 8 and later to Riyadh, its Chief Executive Christian Heinzmann said.

The airline aims to operate six weekly flights to Jeddah and four to Riyadh.

We have got permission from the KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia) to operate a total of 10 flights per week on the two routes. And we have decided to utilise all the slots, said Heinzmann in an email reply to The Daily Star.

The entry of the private airline is expected to break the decade-old monopoly of Biman Bangladesh Airlines in Saudi Arabia, employer of nearly 20 lakh Bangladeshi workers and a destination of hajj pilgrims.

At present, Biman and Saudi Arabian Airlines carry bulk of the travellers between Bangladesh and Saudi Arabia.

Heinzmann said the routes are profitable for any airlines operating from Dhaka, and would help GMG generate higher revenue.

Though I can't give you the exact revenue figure, we expect to grab a big chunk of the market. he said.

The carrier now flies to eight international destinations, including the world's busiest airport Dubai. Now foreign airlines, as a group, enjoy around 71 percent of the more than 35 lakh air-passenger market.

The airline said it would use its newly acquired 264-seater Boeing 767-300 ER aircraft on Jeddah and Riyadh routes.

GMG may fly to Jeddah and Riyadh next month


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> The shipbuilder is now receiving many orders from Germany, Denmark, *Pakistan* and Middle Eastern countries as Bangladesh is increasingly being recognised as an attractive destination for medium and small vessel building.



So we are exporting ship to Pakistan??? very good.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* BB forms re-financing fund to boost SME operation
*

Wednesday, 28 July 2010 21:07

BB forms re-financing fund to boost SME operation

BB forms re-financing fund to boost SME operation
FE Report

A new re-financing fund worth Tk 6.65 billion (US$ 95 million) has been formed aimed at facilitating financing small and medium enterprises (SMEs) across the country, officials said Monday.

The Bangladesh Bank (BB) will provide the re-financing facility through eligible commercial banks and financial institutions at the existing bank rate, which is now 5.0 per cent.

"We've formed the fund aiming to develop the SME sector across the country through providing re-finance facility," Sukomol Singha Chowdhury, General Manager of the SME and Special Programmes Division of Bangladesh Bank, told the FE.

He also said it's a new investment fund which will be used for project financing.

The central bank of Bangladesh will operate the fund under the 'Small and Medium sized Enterprise Development Project (SMEDP)' to accelerate the development of the SMEs, especially those in the rural and non-urban areas, by improving their access to medium and long-term credit facility.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*50-bed hospital at Mirpur to treat burn victims*


Home Minister Sahara Khatun Tuesday said the Home Ministry would construct a 50-bed hospital in Mirpur for providing treatment to burn injury victims, reports UNB.

Presently Dhaka Medical College has a burn unit funded by the ministry, she told reporters after a review meeting of the Annual Development Programmes (ADP).

Chaired by the home minister, the meeting was attended by Home Secretary Abdus Sobhan Sikder and senior officers of various departments under the ministry.The meeting reviewed the progress in various development projects implemented by the ministry during the last fiscal year.

Referring to the progress of ADP, the home minister said her ministry achieved 96 per cent of ADP implementation which she said is the highest among the ministries. Sahara said the Home Ministry implemented 36 projects amounting to Tk 4.81 billion as against Tk 4.98 billion allocated in the last fiscal year. Sahara said 34 more projects have been approved for implementation during the current fiscal year.

50-bed hospital at Mirpur to treat burn victims


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Chinese cos dominate central ETP bid list*

Construction expected to begin in 3 months

Shakahwat Hossain

Chinese companies are the majority in the list of firms which are vying to win the contract for building the proposed Central Effluent Treatment Plant in the new site for the tannery industries outside the capital.
Five out of the 13 companies, which submitted technical proposals to construct the estimated Tk 430 crore CETP under the much-talked-about tannery relocation project in Savar, are Chinese, said project officials.
They are Jiangsu Lingzhi Environmental Protection Company Ltd, MCC Chenggong Shanghai Wuye Construction Corp Ltd, CS Guo Yi Environment Protection Engineering Co Ltd, Shanghai Tongji Construction Science and Technology Co Ltd and China Haohua Engineering Co Ltd.
The Ministry of Industries has been considering the project since 2003 to stop the discharge of hundreds of tonnes of untreated chemical waste by some 150 tanneries located in Hazaribagh into the Buriganga River.
But reportedly it did not find a suitable construction firm despite calling international tenders twice in the last couple of years, which has delayed the construction of the CETP and the tanneries relocation project although the High Court set a deadline of August 2010.
The secretary Ministry of Industries, Dewan Zakir Hossain, who heads the steering committee of the tanneries relocation project, told New Age that the delay in setting up the CETP was not surprising.
&#8216;It is a very large project and is being implemented for the first time in the country,&#8217; he said, adding that his ministry would submit an overall progress report of the project to the High Court to seek extension of the deadline for two more years.
Projects officials said this was the third international tender they had called.
Apart from the Chinese companies, three local firms, two each from India and Singapore and one from the United Arab Emirates, also took part in the bidding process of the CETP in response to tenders floated last February.
The CETP will have the maximum capacity of treating 20 million litres of toxic chemicals daily.
The short list of technically eligible companies will be readied soon to invite financial bids from them. The project officials said they are expecting to select the most suitable company and start construction work of the CETP by the next three months.
Following are the other bidders: Doel Enterprise, Mir Akhter-UEM Consortium and Chittagong Waste Treatment Plants Ltd (Bangladesh), Epure International Ltd and United Texmac Pte Ltd (Singapore), VA TECH WABAG Ltd and Ramky Enviro Engineers Limited (India) and METITO-AL-KAFAAH (UAE). 

Business


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Govt to explore economic opportunities in Africa*

Wednesday, 28 July 2010 21:08

Front Page

Govt to explore economic opportunities in Africa
African nations almost untapped by Bangladeshi businessmen

Shahidul Islam Chowdhury

The government will send a fact-finding mission to Africa, which is rich in oil and minerals, to advance economic and strategic interests in the continent as well as reduce its dependence on the European and the US markets, a senior official of the foreign affairs ministry told New Age.

&#8216;Fact-finding missions will visit several African countries to discover new economic opportunities,&#8217; the foreign affairs ministry&#8217;s director general, M Wahidur Rahman, told New Age after an inter-ministry meeting on Tuesday.

&#8216;Africa is still an unexplored continent to us and one of the most neglected regions from both the economic and diplomatic points of view, although there is scope to increase exports and send skilled Bangladeshi manpower and professionals there, he said.

The first fact-finding mission will visit Nigeria, the Ivory Coast, Ghana, Liberia, Congo and Senegal in the second half of August.

The delegation will try to open up scope for exporting pharmaceutical products, readymade garments, knitwear, ceramics, jute and jute goods, leather and leather goods, processed food, shrimps, fruits and vegetables to the region.

It will also try to find opportunities to send more skilled, semi-skilled and unskilled manpower &#8212; including physicians, engineers and teachers &#8212; to the health, mining, agriculture, tourism and service sectors there.

The delegation will also try to attract investment from African countries.

It will also try to assess the necessity of setting up residential diplomatic missions and consulates in several countries to advance the country&#8217;s economic and strategic interests in the continent.

Bangladesh has missions in only five out of 55 African countries. It has two missions in Kenya and South Africa among about 50 sub-Saharan countries, and three other missions in North Africa &#8212; Egypt, Morocco and Libya &#8212; are concurrently accredited to some countries.

As a result, most of the African countries hardly support Bangladesh on strategic and political issues in international forums, said a senior foreign affairs ministry official.

Foreign affairs secretary Mohamed Mijarul Quayes will lead the first fact-finding delegation, which will include representatives of the Prime Minister&#8217;s Office, and commerce and expatriate welfare and employment ministries.

In the second phase, a fact-finding mission will visit Botswana, Angola, Zambia, Lesotho and Mauritius to find economic opportunities in those countries.

Leading exporters, including former BGMEA president Fazlul Haq, believe that the countries in Africa offer bright prospects for export of goods and manpower as well as import of raw materials for the industries here.

Bangladesh&#8217;s greater diplomatic presence in Africa, together with banking facilities, can be mutually beneficial, he said.

Several Bangladesh companies that manufacture pharmaceuticals, refrigerators, knitwear and steel products have signed initial agreements with some countries in Africa, said a senior foreign ministry official.

Bangladesh exported woven and knit garments worth $46.51 million only to South Africa, the biggest economy in the continent, in fiscal year 2008-09. The rest of the African countries still remain almost untapped.

&#8216;Now it is the responsibility of the government to widen the scope for exporters,&#8217; said the oficial.

The country exported goods worth $15.56 billion in fiscal year 2008-09, according to the Export Promotion Bureau. Of that amount, $8.2 billion came from Europe and nearly $4 billion from the US. The destinations of most of the remaining exports were some Asian countries, Australia and Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Hi-Tech Park, still a dream seven years after*


Hi-Tech Park, still a dream seven years after
Maswood Alam Khan

About 250 guests representing not less than 150 IT companies of Bangladesh on Sunday, 25 July, 2010 enjoyed a kind of a picnic in a quiet and serene environment at a remote village at Kaliakoir in the district of Gazipur as they were invited by Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services (BASIS) to attend a conference in the newly-built administrative building in the under-construction Hi-Tech Park, 50 kilometers north of Dhaka, to discuss "The Role of Hi-Tech Park, Software Technology Park and ICT Incubator for the development of IT industry in Bangladesh".

Presided over by BASIS President Mahbub Zaman the conference was attended by the State Minister of Science and ICT Ministry Architect Yeafesh Osman as the chief guest and the local Member of Parliament from Gazipur-1 constituency and also the Chairman of the Parliamentary Standing Committee for the Ministry of Land Affairs Mr. A. K. M. Mozammel Haque as the special guest.

The picnic spirit of the conference was palpable as the representatives of the IT companies immediately after having their lunches rushed to an outer edge of the 232-acre sprawling compound of the High-Tech Park to plant more than 100 coconut saplings in a long row on the bank of a fallow marsh to avail of a unique opportunity for each of the BASIS member companies to leave a tree planted with a nametag as a silent sentry of their respective company's presence in the park.

While attending the conference as an adviser of BPO Solutions Limited, a business process outsourcing company and a BASIS member, I was flabbergasted by the sheer size of the park's landscape lying vacant with weeds growing aplenty and felt like painting in my emotional terrain a wishful picture reminiscent of a park in Malaysia I saw back in 1996, the Kulim Hi-Tech Park (KHTP) in the making, the first high technology industrial park in Malaysia comprising a total land area of approximately 4,000 acres with a view to propelling the country towards realizing their goals of the Vision 2020, a grand dream for Malaysia to be a fully industrialized nation by the year 2020.

The Kulim Hi-Tech Park was envisioned to be the 'Science City of The Future' of Malaysia, an integrated science park targeting technology-related industries primarily in the fields of advanced electronics, mechanical electronics, telecommunications, semiconductors, optoelectronics, biotechnology, advanced materials, research and development and emerging technologies.

There was a lively discussion at the Kaliakoir Hi-Tech Park in the afternoon where speakers stressed upon the need of adopting long-term strategy and allowing the global players with local roots to develop the burgeoning IT industry in Bangladesh. They urged upon the government to build in the under-construction Hi-Tech Park internal power generation, high-speed broadband connectivity and also a shuttle train service between Kaliakoir and Dhaka as immediately as possible as the preliminary step to attract joint-ventures to set up their companies in the proposed park premises.

Representatives of BASIS recommended for setting up six STPs (Software Technology Park) at Dhaka and one at Chittagong by the year 2014. As a short-term goal they have sought the government's help in setting up the STPs in Janata Tower at Karwan Bazaar, BSCIC Electronic City at Mirpur and BCSIR premises at Elephant Road in Dhaka city. As a long-term goal they have appealed to the government for allotting 36 acres of land at Mohakhali exclusively for software technology parks.

On Sunday evening, the chief guest Architect Yeafesh Osman, Science and ICT State Minister and the special guest Mr. A. K. M. Mozammel Haque, the Member of Parliament, both in their respective speeches in the conference of the IT Industry entrepreneurs agitated the seemingly gullible minds of the audience to start knitting a cocoon of dreams centering on the Hi-Tech Park in Kaliakoir.

Mr. Mozammel while visualizing the future of the Hi-Tech Park in his own constituency became a little emotional as he did foresee a day when Kaliakoir would be the Hi-Tech capital of Bangladesh.

While mentioning the government's plans to set up a fast commuter train service shuttling between Jaidebpur and Dhaka, touching a rail station inside the Hi-Tech Park, an IT University inside the park and facilities essential for such a park to be made available in the vicinity Mr. Mozammel was quite upbeat in his outpourings of bright future of Bangladesh in line with the Prime Minister's dream to turn the country into a 'Digital Bangladesh' by 2021, a tone that touched a chord with the audience willing to see the Park providing the scientists of our country a springboard to success.

Refuting a notion that 10,000 employments would be generated in the Hi-Tech Park, as was mentioned earlier by a speaker in his PowerPoint presentation, Mr. Mozammel who recently visited Hi-Tech parks in India said: "Not a few thousands, at least 10 million people would find jobs in the Hi-Tech Park in Kaliakoir by the grace of the Almighty".

In his address as the chief guest of the function Architect Yeafesh Osman said that Bangladesh High-Tech Park Authority Bill 2010 has already been passed by the parliament. He stressed upon the need of joint ventures of local entrepreneurs with reputed international high-tech companies to set up projects in the Kaliakoir High-Tech Park by building their own laboratories and factories in accordance with their own designs and styles befitting their project requirements. He said that the government through the High-Tech Park Authority is to allot only vacant plots to interested entrepreneurs and provide them with the common infrastructural facilities.

Architect Osman while narrating the experiences he gathered during his recent visits of Hi-Tech parks in many countries of the world, especially those in Bangalore in neighboring India urged upon the IT professionals of our country to follow the footsteps of the IT wizards in India and Singapore.

An architect by profession and an enthusiastic amateur poet Mr. Osman is confident that the talents of our country, given their proven track records, can turn anything impossible into possible in whatever the field: science, arts, sports, economics, adventures or any other innovations. He cited as bright examples of Bangladeshi talents the recent innovation in jute genome sequence discovered by a group of Bangladeshi scientists led by Professor Dr. Maqsudul Alam and the conquering of the Mount Everest by Musa Ibrahim, another Bangladeshi hero.

Architect Osman advised the scientists to carry on their researches relentlessly to whet their appetite for more and more knowledge. He recited two lines of an allegorical poem he instantly composed in Bangla for his message to strike home: "A river dies when its water ceases to move; a scientist dies when his mind ceases to research".

In Bangladesh scientists are there to continue their researches relentlessly, but laboratories are not there in the public sector to continue their uninterrupted existence -- mainly due to change of doggedly rival political parties in governing the nation every five years.

A laboratory or for that matter any long-term project in Bangladesh commissioned by one government historically has to hibernate at least for five years if the next government changes hands.

It's an irony in our country, perhaps the only country in the world, where our political leaders loath to participate in a long relay race of a team composed of a variety of political parties for the sake of national development. Our political parties believe only in solo race. Therefore, unless a political party holds uninterrupted governing power at least for a decade no long-term project in the public sector -- call it high-tech or low-tech -- is going to bear fruits on the soil of Bangladesh.

The ICT ministry in fact initiated the project of the Hi-Tech Park in Kaliakoir back in the year 2003, a project that was trumpeted by the then party in power as their own achievement. But with the departure of the alliance government in October 2006 the dream of a Hi-Tech Park seems to have been still in the incubator; there has practically been not much of progress in its implementation except constructing an administrative building, acquisition of land and passage of the Bangladesh High-Tech Park Authority Bill 2010.

A lot of time has been wasted by the successive governments in foot-dragging and indecision on the ownership model of the park. The bureaucrats, politicians, civil societies and the scientists are still wrangling over options of three ownership models: maximum government ownership, private-public partnership or wholly private ownership.

The Hi-Tech Park in Kaliakoir today would perhaps have been pulsating with life and created thousands of jobs by this time if the whole lot were leased out, for instance, to any of the global giants like Microsoft or TATA for developing an ICT village or any other emerging technologies on condition that they would have to build the infrastructures themselves, create Bangladeshi talents through establishing learning institutes inside the park and employ only Bangladeshi people in their research, development and production activities.

There is a huge Bangladeshi Diaspora in the West comprising hundreds of Bangladeshis who are working in different developed countries as qualified IT experts and many of them would love to come back to their home to invest both their talents and savings if they are offered opportunities in building the Hi-Tech Park in joint ventures with the companies they are now working for.

However, participants in the conference were excited to learn many development efforts being undertaken by various stakeholders in both public and private sectors. One such effort is to set up a world-class ICT Institute that may ultimately be turned into an IT University under Public-Private Partnership with Bangladesh Computer Samity and the Ministry of Science and ICT entrusted with its implementation. Such a university will undoubtedly serve as a fountain to ensure a smooth supply of resource persons to man the Hi-Tech Park. It is hoped that wards of middleclass families who are meritorious students but cannot really afford high education expenses to study in private universities at home or abroad will be given special preference to enroll themselves in the proposed IT Institute.

A bright future is awaiting Bangladesh with the tremendous growth in IT sector during the last one decade with a potential for generating annual income of US dollar 400 million through business process outsourcing and exportation of software. It is high time we invited foreign investors to invest in this sector in Bangladesh. ICT associations like Bangladesh Computer Samity (BCS) having more than 700 member companies and Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services (BASIS) having about 150 member companies can play their pivotal roles in this regard.

What is now needed in our country is an eco-friendly IT environment to develop innovative technologies to both reduce poverty and enhance industrialization with an eye also to address the environmental challenges. Well-coordinated participation of our investors, academics, companies and local authorities is an important prerequisite to achieve such a truly intelligent IT environment.

Kaliakoir Hi-Tech Park may be the first stepping stone in our journey towards a justly digital future, provided our country is ridden of all the negativities-from bureaucratic tangles to poor law and order. For Hi-Tech industries to flourish in the realm of our economy there should also be an end to the seesawing games in the realm of our politics.

What is however most needed is our determination to leapfrog to high-tech---not low-tech---for our survival and advancement in this age of neck-breaking global competitions.

Hi-Tech Park, still a dream seven years after


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Jobs to Korea gains traction*

Some 1450 Bangladeshi workers found jobs in South Korea in seven months to July as Korean firms clawing back from the recession ramped up recruitment, employment officials say.

Last year, hiring from Bangladesh faced headwinds, with the Korean manufacturing sector employing only 160 Bangladeshis under its Employment Permit System or EPS.

If the figures of entire 2009 are put in perspective, officials at the EPS Centre in Dhaka said, the recruitment from Bangladesh was up by 1290 in January-July period of this year.

"I think this figure will reach 2000 by year-end," said Jung Ju Sung, director general at the Foreign Workforce Bureau.

"The job quota is not pre-ordained for a particular country. It depends on our employers' demand and preference," he told his counterparts of Bangladesh Overseas Employment Services Ltd or BOESL.

Dhaka and Seoul signed a deal in 2007 to send labourers under the EPS and the deployment Bangladeshi workers began since 2008.

Introduced in 2004, the EPS was intended to improve the recruitment system of foreign workers and reduce the cases of workers' abuse in Korea, replacing the industrial trainee system (ITS).

Bangladeshi workers used to go to South Korea since 1994 under the ITS, but the system's alleged abuse by Bangladeshi private recruiters forced Seoul to take in workers using the government channel only.

Mr. Sung flew to the capital last week to visit the first round of Korean Language Test Centre in Bangladesh, which became the first nation to introduce computer-based language testing out of 15 EPS-eligible countries in Asia.

Employment under the new scheme requires a foreign worker to pass in the language test, a prelude to inclusion in job roster.

This month, 568 candidates sat for the language test and officials say only 180 will be selected and short-listed for job roaster.

"Our employers like hard-working guys but dislike those who jump ships quickly," the head of the Seoul-based bureau said, adding the future increase in quota will largely hinge on the performance of existingBangladeshi workers.

EPS Centre officials said Bangladesh's higher population, workers' reputation, and intense diplomatic drive after Sheikh Hasina's Korea visit are among the factors that sealed its success in sending increased workers to the 1.0 trillion dollar East Asian economy.

On Friday, more than 80 candidates of the first batch took part in the language test at Wage Earners' Hostel in the capital and Mamunur Rashid, from Natore district, was one of them.

Mr. Rashid appeared to be confident and he said he is upbeat about securing 196 out of 200 in the test.

"I loved this language and I've a passion for learning new languages," Mr. Rashid told this correspondent in English with near fluency.

Lured by higher wages and the prospect of better future, the 30-year-old seasonal trader, who was ordering his passport and Siemens cell phone set after the examination, said the Korean job would be crucial to the future of his two issues.

"My father died when I was just five. And it is my mother who has struggle much to educate me," he said, pointing at his responsibility toward the widowed mother, who turns 55 this winter.

Ahn Myung-Won, who directs the Bangladesh chapter of EPS, said his country would also include 480 potential jobseekers this year, who passed the test but failed to be enrolled owing to the fault of a section of BOESL officials.

The Korean official noted that this year his government also boosted quota for Bangladesh to 4400, from 3800, out of 24,400 set aside for 15 nations included in the scheme.

Overseas Employment Ministry officials said the introduction of EPS has not only reduced the cost of migration, but also significantly curtailed the influence of private recruiting agencies, blamed for charging higher fees fromforeign jobseekers, mostly poor.

Workers can secure jobs in Korea, spending just Tk 54,000, which is much lower than Tk 84,000 in official fees for employment in Malaysia alone.

For Bangladesh, international migration is increasingly becoming a major avenue for employment generation and also one of the biggest sources of foreign exchange earnings.

Over a period of 33 years, between 1976 and 2008, more than 6.26 million Bangladeshi workers found overseas jobs, according to official figures, thus reducing pressure on the domestic job market.

The annual outflow almost halved last year as a result of the global recession after reaching an all-time high of 875,000 in 2008. In contrast, remittances sent home by overseas Bangladeshis grew robustly in 2009, peaking at $ 10 billion.

Jobs to Korea gains traction


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Sugarcane growers get subsidy from RSML*

The sugarcane growers of mill zone areas got subsidy of last fiscal year properly from the Rangpur Sugar Mills Limited (RSML) here to boost production of sugarcane on their respective land.

Mills sources said a total of 99 lakh and 81 thousands Taka were disbursed to over 3500 growers to cultivate 3000 acres of land in the mill zone areas through applying spaced transplantation method during the current season. Each of the growers got subsidy of Taka 3100-4400 as per category against the cultivation of per acre of land, sources said.

Earlier, local lawmaker Engineer Monowar Hossain Chowdhury formally inaugurated the subsidy distribution to the growers of the mill zone areas in a function held at the training complex of the mill in Mohimaganj area under Gobindaganj upazila in the district on July 07 as the chief guest.

Managing Director of the mill Modan Mohan Saha, General Managers, public representatives, political leaders and the local elite including journalists were present on the occasion.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## bd_4_ever

*All overhead cables to go underground by Oct 31*

The government has decided to take the city's all overhead cables, excepting electricity lines, to underground by October 31 to ensure public safety, cleaner environment and cut operational costs.

A high-powered meeting recently set the deadline for all the concerned players including the internet service providers, cable TV operators, public switched telephone network (PSTN) operators to bring down their overhead cables from main roads and take those to underground.

Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC) has already provided nationwide telecommunication transmission network (NTTN) licences to two private enterprises to facilitate streamlining overhead distribution lines to underground.

Two NTTN license holders -- Fiber@Home style=color:#0066FF>Fiber@Home style=color:#0066FF>Fiber@Home style=color:#0066FF>Fiber@Home and Summit Communications -- have also initiated their works in this connection.

They will take 'nominal' charges for taking the overhead distribution lines underground.

The meeting held at the secretariat with Power Secretary Md Abul Kalam Azad in the chair has asked all the concerned for taking all the overhead distribution lines from road in front of Prime Minister's Office by next week.

It has set August 31 next as the deadline for streamlining all the overhead cables to underground from Shahbag to Uttara and September 31 as the deadline to clear overhead cables of Motijheel to Uttara, Gulshan.

To monitor overall activities a committee headed by Joint Secretary Power Division has also been constituted with representatives from Dhaka City Corporation, Dhaka Power Distribution Company Ltd (DPDC), Dhaka Electric Supply Company (DESCO), BTRC, Fiber@Home style=color:#0066FF>Fiber@Home style=color:#0066FF>Fiber@Home style=color:#0066FF>Fiber@Home, Summit Communications, Internet Service Providers' Association of Bangladesh (ISPAB) and Cable Operators' Association of Bangladesh (COAB).

The committee will monitor overall progress of the works at least twice by August 20 next.

A good number of internet service providers (ISP) and cable operators have already signed deals with the NTTN licence operators to take their cables underground.

Currently, jungles of cables are hanging over city streets and the localities posing threat to safe public movement.

The ISP, cable and PSTN operators have invested millions each in building overhead infrastructures in an unplanned way across the country.

They did not share the facilities in the past due to lack of sufficient policies and measures from the telecom regulator.

"The government is taking the overhead distribution lines underground to ensure public safety and reduce costs of operators' concerned," said Power Secretary Abul Kalam Azad.

He said the government has also planned to take electricity distribution lines to underground in future.

When contacted the Managing Director of the Fiber@Home style=color:#0066FF>Fiber@Home style=color:#0066FF>Fiber@Home style=color:#0066FF>Fiber@Home Moynul Haque Siddique expressed his confidence to complete the work by the deadline.

All overhead cables to go underground by Oct 31


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Malek Spinning makes debut Monday*

Thursday, 29 July 2010 20:28

Malek Spinning makes debut Monday

Malek Spinning makes debut Monday
FE Report

Malek Spinning Mills Limited, the country's leading yarn producer, will make debut Monday at the stock market.

The company offered 40 million shares for public to raise Tk 1.0 billion from the stock market to expand its business. Its offer value is Tk 25 each share, including a premium of Tk 15.

It will be the 13th textile listed company on the stock exchanges-Dhaka Stock Exchange and Chittagong Stock Exchange.

The DSE board Thursday approved the listing and fixed date of debut day of the textile company.

The initial public offering (IPO) subscription has fetched a huge sum of Tk 16.31 billion, which is 16.31 times higher than the IPO amount. It is the highest IPO over-subscription record in textile sector in Bangladesh.

In fiscal 2008-09, the company's annualised EPS stood at Tk 2.63, net profit Tk 183.99 million and paid up capital Tk 700 million, according to the company's prospectus.

A Matin Chowdhury, Managing Director of the company earlier said Malek Spinning will utilise the proceeds from the IPO to establish a PetroChemical Complex, which will be the first of its kind in Bangladesh producing Bottle Grade PET resin and Textile Grade Chips along with Polyester Fiber.

"This will result in import substitution which will translate into significant savings of foreign currency as well as stimulating tremendous growth in the polyester manufacturing industry", said Matin.

Starting with a capacity of 6,000 spindles and annual sales of Tk 95 million, the company now has a capacity of 63,624 spindles along with an open-end capacity of 40 tons daily with a projected annual sale of approximately Tk 3.88 billion per annum.

Subscription for ordinary shares allotment of Malek Spinning opened on June 6, and closed on June 10 for the resident Bangladeshis and on June 19 for non-resident Bangladeshis.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* BB raises $250m fund for energy sector
*

Thursday, 29 July 2010 20:29

http://www.theindependentbd.com/business/finance/2071-bb-raises-250m-fund-for-energy-sector.html

BB raises $250m fund for energy sector

The Bangladesh Bank has raised a fund of 250 million US dollars for the energy sector for the first time to encourage public-private partnership projects with an option to raise money from the capital market to help meet the power crisis. This was stated by Dr Atiur Rahman, Governor of BB while addressing as chief guest at the opening ceremony of the three day long "3rd Bank and Financial Institutions Fair-2010" at Dhaka Sheraton. 

"We will also create a fund for nuclear energy to encourage the private sector to produce power for the economic development of the country." he said.

The BB governor said that the monetary authorities have prepared guidelines for the banks to reduce risks in the banking sector by adopting regular stress testing which was being held to find out weaknesses of the banks.

The central banks in Europe conduct stress testing regularly for commercial banks, Dr Atiur said, adding that India has also started it to cover the banks from risks. "Our support is always for a risk free banking system." he pointed out.

He urged the banks to follow the prudential guidelines set by the central bank to increase production and create employment opportunities in the country, taking into consideration that the rural economy is the foundation of the national economy, generating internal demand.

"The banking sector is now stronger than it was earlier and we can identify the weakness of the banks and give them advice to overcome the weakness, the BB governor said. Dr Atiur Rahman called for cooperation from the banks to achieve the monetary targets of BB.

Pointing to the Corporate Service Responsibilities (CSR) of the banking sector the BB governor said the contribution of CSR is 35 per cent higher than FY 2009-10. He also urged the banks to increase their CSR activities.

The governor also called upon the banks to be sincere in creating scope for higher education for the students of underdeveloped community of the society. 

He said the BB has attached priority to encourage mass banking in the country. He also said the banks have to be automated and digitised to bring success in the banking sector.
Dr Atiur expressed the hope that the fair would serve to disseminate information and data of the participating institutions among the customers.

Presided over by general manager of Dhaka Sheraton, Ahmed Bukhari Hamza the vopening session was addressed among others by chairman of Bangladesh Association of Banks Md. Nazmul Islam and chairman of Bangladesh Insurance Association AKM Rafiqul Islam.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* High hope on infrastructure fund*

Thursday, 29 July 2010 20:30

High hope on infrastructure fund

High hope on infrastructure fund



Rejaul Karim Byron

The government pins high hope on an infrastructure fund by marking an authorised capital of Tk 10,000 crore for a company that will run the fund.

The company for Bangladesh Infrastructure Finance Fund (BIFF) will make long-term investment in projects including those of power and infrastructure.

A cabinet meeting presided over by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday approved the proposal for formation of the company titled Bangladesh Infrastructure Finance Fund Ltd. The paid-up capital of the company will be Tk 1,600 crore.

"Such a big authorised capital is meant for giving a signal to the local and foreign investors that the government aims big for the fund. It will help grow confidence among the investors," said a finance ministry official.

According to the finance ministry proposal, the government will hold 100 percent ownership of the company at the beginning. After the private sector invests in equity they will also get ownership of the company.

The board of the company will comprise seven directors.

A Cabinet Division official said the finance ministry has also placed the company's memorandum of association and articles of association before the cabinet. The cabinet has in principle approved it.

The finance ministry proposal said the company would attract local and foreign investments through internationally practised financing options like issuance of bonds and debt instruments and equity offering.

The finance ministry official said the formation of the BIFF will reduce the uncertainty of investment in the projects to be taken under public-private partnership (PPP) initiatives. He also said India formed such a company -- India Infrastructure Finance Company Ltd -- in 2006.

The Indian company has invested Rs 188 billion in 107 infrastructure projects till March 2009.

In the current fiscal year's budget there has been scope for whitening black money by investing in the BIFF fund by paying 10 percent tax.

Earlier in June this year the finance ministry issued a circular about creation of the Bangladesh Infrastructure Finance Fund.

Of the Tk 2,100 crore kept for the PPP projects in the revised budget for last fiscal year, Tk 1,600 crore will go to the fund as its initial capital and will remain deposited with Bangladesh Bank in the name of BIFF.

The finance ministry official said, after creation of the company the money will be transferred to it as the government's 'share subscription'.

Earlier, the government had planned to form Bangladesh Energy and Power Investment Fund in an effort to fix the shortage of finance in the power and energy sector.

A 12-member committee was formed in October last year for this purpose.

In its report submitted to the power and energy ministry in May, the committee said the government could form the fund of Tk 1,500 crore to Tk 2,500 crore under PPP.

Later the finance ministry and the central bank decided to create a fund for the entire infrastructure sector instead of the energy sector alone.

The committee recommended that the government have a 51 percent share in the fund, while the private sector the rest.

The government will appoint a professional fund manager from the private sector to run the fund.

An 'investment committee' of five members will be nominated by the fund manager.

The company may invest in listed or non-listed issuers or new projects with sponsors who have established operating track record and positive cash flow and projects sponsored by such type of entities.

The tenure of the company will be 12-14 years and after that it will be liquidated, according to the report.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*5,000 to get jobs in Gopalganj * 

Fri, Jul 30th, 2010 12:12 am BdST
Gopalganj, July 29 (bdnews24.com)&#8211;The government will give jobs to 5,000 unemployed youth in Gopalganj under a national scheme created to ease the country's chronic unemployment situation.

This will be a continuation of the job-creation activities that have already started in Kurigram and Barguna.

Under the scheme, a total of 19,394 unemployed youth of Gopalganj will be given jobs.

They will be employed for a two-year period in police, education, health, agriculture, family planning, youth development, Ansar and village protection and in the social welfare department after three months' training.

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina will inaugurate the programme on Saturday at Sheikh Kamal Stadium in Gopalganj by issuing appointment letters to the selected candidates.

Gopalganj district administration and youth development department has been implementing the programme.

The district's youth development department stated that 4,845 candidates from the Sadar Upazila, 4,652 from Kashiani, 3,788 from Muksudpur, 1,854 from Tungipara and 4,255 candidates from Kotalipara Upazila were selected for the programme.

Acting deputy director of the department Mohammad Kohinoor Miah told bdnews24.com that their training will begin on August 1 at 25 training centres in five Upazilas.

Deputy commissioner Sheikh Yusuf Harun said that preliminary works of the programme has been completed.

The district administration has taken elaborate security measure ahead of the prime minister's visit.

http://biz.bdnews24.com/details.php?id=169350&cid=4&us=0d6rv4r4lmu8v84236s106ccv5


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Tk 7.42 bn CCC budget unveiled *

Thu, Jul 29th, 2010 10:41 pm BdST
Chittagong, July 29 (bdnews24.com)--Mayor M Mazur Alam has unveiled a Tk 7.42 billion budget for 2010-2011 fiscal year without tax increase.

He declared the budget at the Chittaging City Corporation convention centre on Thursday.

The amended budget of Tk 2.94 billion for the last fiscal (2009-2010) was also approved. ABM Mohiudding Chowdhury, the mayor during that fiscal, had proposed a budget of Tk 31.27 billion.

Income of Tk 5.22 billion from due tax, current tax, earnings from the resources and other sectors is shown in the current fiscal budget.

The budget includes earnings of Tk 2.2 billion from the relief fund and grants for the city corporation.

Though the budget expects income of Tk 4.03 billion from due and current tax, the budget statement reveals that, Tk 3.61 billion has been due for a long time from different government and autonomous organisations.

Regarding the collection of due taxes, Manzur said that initiatives will be taken to recover those through discussion with the relevant organisations.

Expenditure will be increased in development and welfare programmes and daily management costs will be reduced, he said.

The budget shows expense of Tk 8.5 million for paying dues, Tk 3.59 billion for development sector, Tk 1.91 billion for salaries of employees and utilities bills, and Tk 9.2 million for maintenance of fixed assets.

The mayor declared nine development projects, with solving the water-logging problem, as the priority in his budget speech.

A separate standing committee has been formed and a project of Tk 5 million undertaken to resolve the water-logging problem, he said.

The other major development projects and their estimated costs are: development of the circle at Bahaddarhat from Karnaphuli and the attached canals at Tk 5.7 million; structural development of different parts of the city at Tk 8.7 million; road extension and footpath construction at Tk 3.44 billion; development of the dredging process at Tk 0.4; and construction of small flyovers at Tk 1.1 billion.

He mentioned 36 projects including building Chittagong as a 'digital city', constructing deep sea port, assisting the government to construct Chittagong-Cox's Bazar rail line, building garments village, constructing world class hospital and others in the speech.

Responding to a question that why this year's budget is smaller than last one, he said that last time two projects-- worth Tk 25 billion for building a long flyover and marine drive and controlling rivers-- were included in the budget without approval from the relevant ministry.

They are not included in this year's as these projects falls under Private-Public Partnership (PPP), he added.

City council's Chief executive officer Manjur-e-Elahi, secretary M Kamruzzaman, chairman of standing committee (finance) Sirajul Islam and the ward councillors were present during the budget speech.

:: biz.bdnews24.com ::


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt to recruit 582 docs soon*

Unb, Dhaka

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday gave a strong instruction to doctors who have been posted in villages to perform their duties at their respective villages and make sure that villagers do not suffer for lack of doctors.

Recently, 3,500 physicians were recruited on ad hoc basis by relaxing rules, she said and asked the physicians to stay in their offices during official duties.

The premier gave the directives while addressing the inaugural session of Doctors' Conference at Gono Bhaban.

&#8220;We will appoint 582 more doctors very soon,&#8221; she said adding more physicians will be needed to ensure timely and quality medical services for the people living in remote areas.

The PM said she often read news that doctors posted in the remote areas do not attend office regularly. &#8220;Recently, I have read a report that out of nine doctors in a rural hospital, seven doctors do not attend office regularly,&#8221; she said.

Hasina declared that all hospitals at upazila level with 35-bed will be upgraded to 50 bed-hospitals. She said a list of 15,000 physicians already has been prepared for gradation.

Referring to certain complicated rules, the PM said if necessary, the government will relax those rules and regulations to remove legal barriers and ensure smooth development and advancement of the country.

&#8220;If any law or rule appears to be obstacle to implement any decision taken for people's development, we will relax it,&#8221; she said.

Hasina said she herself will take the responsibility of &#8220;legal risks&#8221; if any case or whatever comes in the future. &#8220;I myself will face the risks. We are lawmakers. If needed, we can take step to enact new law or relax law,&#8221; she said.

Promising to reach out quality medical services to doorstep of the mass people, she said her government will set up burn units at every government hospital across the country.

About the vacant posts of teachers in government medical colleges, she instructed the ministry concerned to take immediate step to give promotions to eligible physicians and fill up the vacant posts as soon as possible.

She reminded the doctors that the huge amount of money that is being spent on their studies in government medical colleges comes from taxes paid by the common people. &#8220;Never forget your debt to the hard working people,&#8221; she told the conference.

The PM expressed her gratitude to all physicians and nurses for making success the free medical service programme of the Bangabandhu Memorial Trust.

The Doctors' Conference was arranged on completion of a countrywide free medical service programme under which nine lakh poor people were given free medical services this year.

Hasina thanked the Bangladesh Medical Association, Swadhinata Chikitsak Parishad, Bangladesh Pharmaceuticals Association, Bangladesh Red Cross and Lions Club for their united efforts to complete the massive programme.

The PM recalled steps taken by Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman to upgrade the physicians' professional standard and ensure necessary facilities for doctors and nurses.

Referring to medical services being provided at community health clinics, she said the concept of community health clinic was a brainchild of the Father of the Nation.

&#8220;Being the eldest daughter, I was so very lucky to know my father's thinking and planning. In fact, the Father of the Nation loved the people more than us,&#8221; she said.

Health Minister Prof AFM Ruhal Haque, Health Adviser Prof Syed Mudasser Ali and State Minister for Health Mozibur Rahman Fakir, among others, addressed the conference.

Govt to recruit 582 docs soon


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Watchdog proposes naming Padma bridge after Begum Mujib*


Thu, Jul 29th, 2010 6:58 pm BdST

Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, July 29 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;A parliamentary watchdog has recommended naming the proposed Padma bridge after prime minister Sheikh Hasina's mother Begum Fazilatunnesa Mujib.

Officials told Thursday's meeting of the parliamentary standing committee on communications ministry that the construction of the proposed Padma bridge would start in December this year or January next year.

"As per the proposal from Apu Ukil, we have strongly recommended for naming the Padma bridge after the Bangamata Begum Fazilatunnesa Mujib," Shaikh Mujibor Rahman, the committee chairman, told bdnews24.com after the meeting.

Ukil, an Awami League MP elected from women's reserved seat, told bdnews24.com that she made the proposal considering the contribution of prime minister Sheikh Hasina's mother to the country.

The committee chairman said construction of the bridge is scheduled to finish before the end of present government's tenure on Jan 24, 2014.

Communications ministry sources say, the proposed 6.15 km Padma bridge will be the largest in the country and it will directly connect the capital with the Southern and South-western districts.

It is estimated to cost $2.4 billion.

The World Bank has promised providing $1.2 billion as loan. The Asian Development Bank, Japan International Cooperation Agency, Islamic Development Bank and the Abu Dhabi Fund will make the rest of the contributions.

Bangladesh's independence hero Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, his wife Begum Fazilatunnesa Mujib, along with other family members, were assassinated in a military coup on Aug 15, 1975.

The country's largest bridge, popularly known as Jamuna Bridge, connecting Dhaka with the northern part, has been renamed after Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman following the Awami League's return to power last year.

The BNP government in 2001 cut removed Bangabandhu's name from the bridge and renamed it after the river Jamuna. 

Sea level rise may be higher in Bangladesh than prediction


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Ranhill pre-qualified for RM645mil 150-225 MW Bangladesh power plant project*

PETALING JAYA: Ranhill Bhd, in ollaboration with Bangladesh-based STS Educational Group Ltd, have been pre-qualified for a 150-225 MW combined power plant project worth US$200mil (RM645mil) in Bangladesh.

The pre-qualification was done by the Bangladesh Power Development Board (under the Ministry of Electricity, Power and Mineral Resources Department of Electricity).

The proposed project will be undertaken on a build-own-operate basis at Bhola, Bangladesh, Ranhill told Bursa Malaysia in a statement yesterday.

&#8220;The closing date for the bid is by the last quarter of 2010,&#8221; it said.

Ranhill&#8217;s shares closed unchanged at RM7.65 yesterday.

A total of 1.3 million shares changed hands.

Ranhill pre-qualified for RM645mil Bangladesh power plant project


----------



## Nihat

I would just like to congratulate Bangladesh and appreciate the progress it is making. The recent increase of minimum wages is definetly a step in the right direction.

Bangladesh is an example of how a modern , Secular , Democratic and Fast developing Nation should be run. I'm certain it will be the first developed nation of the South Asia region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Newly introduced e-tendering cuts time significantly
*

Friday, 30 July 2010 20:33

Newly introduced e-tendering cuts time significantly

Newly introduced e-tendering cuts time significantly
FE Report

The Time of the Bangladesh Bank's procurement process has been reduced significantly with the introduction of electronic tendering, officials said on Tuesday.

They said since the online tender process was launched by Bangladesh Bank (BB) governor Atiur Rahman on June 12, the central bank has opened 24 tenders, of which four has already been awarded.

The process has been speeded up following provision of online submission by the bidders, automated evaluation and speedy award announcement ensuring full security of the system.

The officials said two-thirds of the time of procurement has been reduced with the e-tendering process.

"Which was earlier done in three months can now be done in a month," said Gouranga Chaktraborty, systems management of IT operation and communications department.

He said the tendering process is totally safe and secure and evaluation is done by the central bank's own software.

He said that the system evaluates the proposals automatically as soon as the bidding is closed and declares the award.

An evaluation committee is the only authority which can verify the whole process and the documents if anything unusual is found, said another official.

The e-tendering system of the central bank is introduced with the facility of online bidder registration, email acknowledgement of new tender according to bidder's interest list, online bid participation, online frequently asked tender-specific questions with comprehensive security.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Four IPOs hit market in next two months
*

Friday, 30 July 2010 20:32

Business

Four IPOs hit market in next two months
Gazi Towhid Ahmed

Four mutual funds and company will raise Tk 291 crore from the capital market thorough issuing initial public offerings in the next two months.

The four issues are First Janata Bank Mutual Fund, Green Delta Mutual Fund, Popular Life First Mutual Fund and Active Fine Chemicals Limited, according to DSE sources.

First Janata Bank Mutual Fund, a Tk 200-crore closed-end mutual fund with a tenure of 10 years, will offer 10 crore units of Tk 10 each for public subscription.

The subscription of the IPO will begin on August 1 and close on August 5 for local public. For non-resident Bangladeshis, the subscription will close on August 14.

RACE Management PCL is the asset manager of the fund and Janata Bank is the sponsor. Investment Corporation of Bangladesh is the trustee and custodian.

Green Delta Mutual Fund, a Tk 150-crore closed-end mutual fund with a tenure of 10 years, will offer 7.5 crore units of Tk 10 each for public subscription.

The subscription of the IPO will begin on August 10 and close on August 17 for local public. For NRBs, the subscription will close on August 26.

LR Global Bangladesh is the asset manager of the fund and Green Delta Insurance Company is the sponsor. Bangladesh General Insurance Company is the trustee and Standard Chartered Bank is the custodian of the fund.

Popular Life First Mutual Fund, a Tk 200-crore closed-end mutual fund with a tenure of 10 years, will offer 10 crore units of Tk 10 each for public subscription. The subscription of the IPO will begin on August 22 and close on August 26 for local public. For NRBs, the subscription will close on September 4.

RACE Management PCL is the asset manager of the fund and Popular Life Insurance Company is the sponsor. Bangladesh General Insurance Company is the trustee and Standard Chartered Bank is the custodian.

Active Fine Chemicals will offload 1.6 crore shares of Tk 10 each to raise Tk 16 crore through an IPO.

The subscription of the IPO will begin on September 14 and close on September 20 for resident Bangladesh. For NRBs, the subscription will close on September 29. The authorised capital of Active Fine Chemicals is Tk 100 crore and its pre- IPO paid-up capital is Tk 24 crore.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Govt to construct plastic industrial area at Keraniganj*

Friday, 30 July 2010 20:34

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Govt to construct plastic industrial area at Keraniganj
BSS, Dhaka

Industries Minister Dilip Barua said on Thursday the government has taken a decision to construct a plastic industrial area at Keraniganj to relocate the plastic factories of the capital.

Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation (BSCIC) will develop the industrial area, he said while exchanging views with the business leaders of old city at DCCI auditorium.

Dr Mostafa Jalal Mohiuddin MP, former minister MA Sattar and Anowar Hossain, among others, spoke with Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industries (DCCI) President Abul Kashem Khan in the chair.

Dilip Barua said rapid industrialization as well as creating employment opportunities are the main objectives of the present government. The government, he said, has given two months time to relocate the plastic industries from old part of the city.

During the meeting, the businessmen raised a number of demands, including extension of timeframe to relocate the chemical warehouses, strengthening of BSTI, stoppage of mobile court harassment and extending the timing of shopping malls ahead of the holy Ramadan.

The minister gave a patient hearing to the businessmen and assured of fulfilling their demands in phases.


----------



## Skies

RMG wage sparks violent protests
Rampaging workers vandalise over 200 business establishments, several factories in city a day after announcement of new pay structure

RMG wage sparks violent protests






A furniture shop in the capital's Gulshan vandalised during the RMG unrest yesterday although the shop is in no way linked to the issue. Garment workers rampaged through different parts of the capital, protesting the wage structure providing a minimum monthly pay of Tk 3,000 against their demand of Tk 5,000. Photo courtesy: Jessica Mudditt
Inset, a police action to disperse the agitators. Photo: Rashed Shumon
Staff Correspondent 

Several thousand garment workers yesterday rampaged through different parts of the capital and Gazipur rejecting new wage structure and demanding Tk 5,000 minimum wage from August.

The workers damaged around 200 business establishments, including several garment factories, and seven vehicles at Mohakhali, Tejgaon industrial area, Banani Chairmanbari and Gulshan Avenue.

The violent protest yesterday rocked the upscale neighbourhood of Gulshan Avenue, a popular shopping area. Angry workers vandalised a series of shops and smashed the glass fronts of offices on both sides of the avenue.

At least 20 people including five police personnel were injured in yesterday's clashes in Dhaka between law enforcers and workers.

Witnesses said around 8:30am about 4,000 workers blocked the roads at Nabisco in Tejgaon industrial area while some 1,000 others took position near Mohakhali flyover at Chairmanbari, Banani.

Heavily outnumbered, police put barricades on roads and tried to disperse the protestors by charging truncheons and lobbing teargas canisters.

The barricades, however, could hardly hold the agitating workers for long. They started vandalising glass exteriors of many business centres including Navana Tower, Habib Super Market, Jabbar Tower in Gulshan-1, United Commercial Bank at Mohakhali Commercial area and Prime Bank at Amtoli in Mohakhali.

Witnesses said the workers damaged the glass fronts of the establishments, as the business centres were closed for the weekend.

Meanwhile, the agitators at Tejgaon Industrial Area swooped on a dyeing factory and brought out a huge volume of fabrics on the street. They set fire to the fabrics.

Security guard Abdul Ali was on duty at an ATM booth in Mohakhali commercial area. He said garment workers hurled brickbats and damaged the booth around 11:30am. He and his two other colleagues were beaten up when they requested the protestors not to damage the booth.

The workers damaged five vehicles including three CNG-run auto rickshaws at Shahid Tajuddin Ahmed Sarani and torched a vehicle at Tejgaon-Gulshan link road and a motorbike near Navana Tower in Gulshan-1.

Deputy Commissioner (DC) AKM Hafiz Akhter of Gulshan zone told The Daily Star that the factory workers damaged over 40 business centres in Gulshan.

He said they have picked up 15 people from the spot in connection with vandalism. 

DC Chowdhury Manjurul Kabir of Tejgaon zone said around 4,000 workers took to the streets in the area. At one stage police were compelled to charge truncheons and use teargas as the workers pelted them with brickbats, said the DC.

Around 12:30pm police brought the situation under control and restored vehicular movement in the areas.

Garment worker Parvin said, "We were forced to take to the streets as the owners exploited us right under the government's nose. I have to spend Tk 1,000 for food and Tk 1,500 for house rent. How will I maintain other things with this wage?"

"Moreover, the factory owners want to deprive us of the increased Eid bonus by trying to implement the wage structure from November," she added.

Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP) Commissioner AKM Shahidul Haque at a press briefing at the DMP headquarters yesterday said police would show zero tolerance to those who destroyed public properties.

"Cases will be filed today [Friday] against the garment workers' leaders who instigated the violence in the city. Police have an intelligence department report on those leaders and none would be spared," he said, adding, "We are left with no other choice but to deal with the situation with an iron hand."

The commissioner suspects yesterday's violence as an act of sabotage. "We cannot rule out the chances of sabotaging as a quarter will take advantage of the RMG chaos," he said.

Sub-Inspectors Nazrul Islam and Minul Islam Khan of Tejgaon Industrial Area Police Station filed two separate cases under Speedy Trial Tribunal Act accusing around 1,500 unidentified people.

Meanwhile, SI Sayeed Iftekher Hossain filed another case with the police station in connection with assaulting police against the same number of people.

Mohammad Selim, general secretary of Navana Tower, filed a case with Gulshan Police Station accusing around 700 unidentified people of damaging the shopping mall, looting optic store Eye Lander and torching vehicles parked in front of the building.

In all the four cases 10 garment workers--Mahbub Islam, Bazlur Rashid Feruz, Moshrefa Mishu, Montu Ghosh, Sultan Bahar, Nasim Nasrin, Kalpana Akhter, Ruhul Amin, Babul Akhter and Abul Hossain--have been implicated. 

Gulshan police arrested six people while Tejgaon industrial police arrested two people last night. 

Meanwhile, around seven thousand garment workers demonstrated at Tinsarak Purba Chandana in Gazipur yesterday afternoon pressing for the same demand.

They barricaded Dhaka-Gazipur highway and clashed with police as law enforcers tried to disperse the workers charging truncheons.

The workers vandalised five vehicles including three buses during their one-hour roadblock from 4:00pm. The situation came under control around 5:00pm.

On Thursday, the government announced a new pay scale for the garment sector. According to the new wage structure, the minimum wage at entry level has been fixed at Tk 3,000, up from the present Tk 1,662.

The garment workers' leaders expressed resentment over the pay scale as they have been bargaining for Tk 5,000 minimum wage for years


----------



## Skies

*Govt to import 950 buses for city
Public sufferings to continue as import process to take several months 
M Abul Kalam Azad and Hasan Jahid Tusher*

The government is going to purchase 950 buses in the shortest possible time to ease city dwellers' sufferings due to the severe shortage of public transport. 

The move was taken as part of the government's plan to replace all the run-down buses and minibuses within the next couple of years, communications ministry officials said. 

&#8220;We are planning to purchase a large number of single and double-decker buses to phase out the run-down ones,&#8221; Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain told The Daily Star last week.

He also said 100 single-decker buses were bought from China last month and they are now plying the city streets. 

The ministry will get 300 double-deckers costing Tk 204 crore from India. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina recently approved the decision that now awaits the Planning Commission's vetting, ministry officials said. 

Plans are also being finalised to buy 100 single-decker air-conditioned and 50 articulated buses, popularly known as bendy buses, with an estimated cost of Tk 100 crore from India.

The government also plans to buy some 300 buses from South Korea. 

Sources said the Korean government would give Tk 200 crore to buy those buses through tender among Korean bus companies alone.

&#8220;Economic Relations Department (ERD) is now negotiating with the Korean authorities on the loan agreement,&#8221; said a senior communications ministry official, adding that the tender will be floated once the agreement is inked.

Although the government has given the nod to buy buses from Korea, it did not decide as to whether the buses would be assembled here or in Korea. 

Some communications ministry officials are in favour of importing assembled buses to ensure quality while others want importing only chassis of the buses arguing that building the bodies locally will create employment. 

Moves are also afoot to expedite the process of buying the new buses from India, South Korea and China, said the officials.

However, getting new buses from those countries will require several more months, an official said, preferring not to be named. 

&#8220;It is possible to add some 200 buses to the city's public transport within two to three months,&#8221; Communications Secretary Md Mozammel Haque Khan told The Daily Star on Thursday, adding that it would take them nearly a year to bring all the 950 buses. 

He also said the ministry is trying its best and hopefully public sufferings will ease once the new buses hit the streets. &#8220;The problem cannot be resolved overnight,&#8221; he added.

According to Bangladesh Road Transport Authority (BRTA) records, the number of roadworthy buses and minibuses that ply the city streets are 6,770 and 5,952 respectively while 1,446 buses and 2,365 minibuses are unfit. 

These unfit vehicles are not running on the city streets now to evade the ongoing drive against outdated vehicles, intensifying the city's existing transport crisis.

Earlier this year, the government got 10 million euros from Nordic Development Fund (NDF) with which Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation (BRTC) purchased 100 buses from China that cost about 3 million euros. The government is negotiating with the donors to buy 200 more buses with the remaining fund. 

But communications ministry officials said it is still undecided whether new tender will be floated to buy buses from China or the same Chinese company that supplied the 100 buses should supply those at the same price.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*BAPEX to drill Sundolpur gas field next winter*

Saturday, 31 July 2010 21:20

BAPEX to drill Sundolpur gas field next winter

BAPEX to drill Sundolpur gas field next winter
FHM Humayan Kabir

State-owned energy exploration company BAPEX will start drilling at Sundolpur gas field next winter aiming at finding new hydrocarbon reserve, officials said Saturday.

BAPEX (Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration and Production Company Ltd) officials said they would start drilling of exploratory well at Sundolpur gas field in Noakhali in October this year.

According to a preliminary estimate, the gas structure has presence of nearly half a trillion cubic feet of gas, the officials said.

"If the field contains commercially viable gas, we will start development drilling in the second half of next year for producing gas from early 2012," a general manger of BAPEX told the FE.

He said production of about 20 million cubic feet of gas per day (mcfd) might be possible from the potential Sundolpur structure, which would be supplied to the energy-strived Chittagong region.

BAPEX, a company under the state-run energy corporation Petrobangla, conducted two-dimensional seismic survey in 2008-2009 when it detected presence of nearly 0.5 tcf of gas.

Scottish oil company Cairn Energy PLC, now working in Bangladesh, in a survey in 2006 said there were nearly 556 billion cubic feet (bcf) of gas reserve in the Sundolpur structure.

Against backdrop of gas crisis and growing demand in the country, the government in July 2007 handed over the potential Sundolpur gas structure to BAPEX for exploration and production of gas.

The BAPEX undertook a scheme of exploring the gas field investing Tk 736.5 million in May 2008.

Under the project, the BAPEX conducted 2D seismic survey in 200-line-kilometre area in Sundolpur.

"Now, we will drill exploratory well upto 3300 metre in depth for confirming the actual reserve of oil or gas in the structure," the BAPEX GM said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Bangladesh clothing show in London*

Saturday, 31 July 2010 21:21

http://www.theindependentbd.com/business/banking/2372-bangladesh-clothing-show-in-london.html

Bangladesh clothing show in London

The Bangladesh clothing industry is set to hold its first ever supplier exhibition in the UK at the Hilton London Metropole Hotel, Monarch Suite, on Monday 27th (10.00.am to 6.00pm) and Tuesday 28th (10.00am to 5.30pm) September 2010.

The Bangladesh Clothing Show 2010 will showcase nearly 80 of the country's most innovative and successful ladieswear, menswear, childrenswear and knitwear manufacturers, textile dyers, printers and finishers, buying houses/agents and logistics providers. The exhibition will allow fashion designers, buyers for retailers, brands, corporate clothing and mail order groups, wholesalers and relevant trade associations from the UK and Europe to see the extensive breadth and quality of product available from Bangladesh and discuss face-to-face their specific sourcing requirements, says a press release. A key component of the exhibition will be to demonstrate Bangladesh suppliers' active commitment to ethical and standards' compliance encompassing the elimination of child labour, the empowerment of women and the implementation of ecological working practices and processes. There will also be a programme of organised networking and seminar events running alongside the show including presentations on trading in Bangladesh. The exhibition will also help promote British and other European business opportunities as Bangladeshi clothing companies are themselves major purchasers of intellectual property services, heavy duty machinery, chemicals and raw materials.

The Bangladesh Clothing Show 2010 is being organised by GenX UK Limited in collaboration with ALLIANT in Bangladesh. Commenting on the exhibition Mahbubur Rahman, event director, GenX said: "The UK is one of the top five target markets for Bangladeshi suppliers. London is one of the world's most important economic and fashion capitals and well connected to the rest of the world. Buyers from all over the globe source from here so we hope that European-based companies will see it as an 'easy' and low cost opportunity to visit some of our best suppliers without having to travel all the way to Bangladesh." He added: "We held hugely successful country events in Japan and Canada last year. We hope to replicate that success with the UK show and create the forum within which companies can meet, discuss issues, do business and build valuable long-term relationships."

In addition to the Export Promotion Bureau of Bangladesh, EPB, which is a part of Ministry of Commerce, the show is being supported by the People's Republic of Bangladesh and the Bangladesh High Commission in the UK. It is also being supported by the Association of Suppliers to the British Clothing Industry, ASBCI; the Bangladesh Garments Manufacturer & Exporter Association, BGMEA; the Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturer & Exporter Association, BKMEA; Bangladesh Textile Mills Association, BTMA; Bangladesh Textile Mills Corporation, BTMC; and the leading Bangladesh TV - Channel-I. Company Clothing magazine in the UK is also supporting the show as its official media partner.

GenX is a professional networking company specialising in bringing businesses together through major industry events. Alliant is a global public relations, event management and marketing company. They have previously organised the BGMEA's annual BATEXPO since 2003; the BKMEA's KNITEXPO for the last six Years; the BTMA's TEXBANGLA in 2004, 2005, 2008, 2009, 2010; and the Dhaka International Textile & Garment Machinery Exhibition (DTC). GenX and Alliant are also currently promoting a series of events "Euro Bangladesh Property Fair" 14-15 August 2010 in Paris, France and 21-22 August 2010 in Rome, Italy. It is also organising BATEXPO this year, which is scheduled for November. GenX is affiliated to the London Chamber of Commerce and the Association of Event Management.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Investment in EPZs rose by 50pc last yr*

Saturday, 31 July 2010 21:22

Investment in EPZs rose by 50pc last yr

Investment in EPZs rose by 50pc last yr
Jasim Uddin Haroon

Actual investment in the country's eight export processing zones (EPZs) increased by 50 per cent in the last fiscal year thanks to robust growth in the sectors of shoes, garments and textiles.

The eight EPZs attracted a total of US$ 222 million in 2009-10 fiscal year against $ 148 million in 2008-09. The cumulative investment in the eight EPZs stood at $ 18 billion since 1983-84.

"Our investment increased tremendously last year, mostly for shoes plants," Brigadier General Jamil Ahmed Khan, executive chairman of Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (BEPZA) told the FE.

BEPZA chief also said: "Many plots were left unutilized for long. Our effort to make use of those plots played significant role in raising the actual investment."

Mr Jamil also said the increased investment had contributed to the large export earnings worth $ 2.8 billion last year.

According to official statistics, the actual investment in the Dhaka EPZ stood at $ 64.38 million, a 112 per cent rise in the investment against previous fiscal year.

The country's oldest EPZ at Chittagong attracted a total of $ 47.52 million against $ 47.22 million in 2008-09.

"Actually we have few plots which remained unutilised. For this, investment flow was relatively poor in the EPZ," a senior official told the FE.

Comilla EPZ attracted $ 20.44 million last year against $ 8.20 million in 2008-09. The cumulative investment in the zone stood at $ 100.35 million. Ishwardi EPZ earned a total of $ 12.21 million in the past fiscal against $ 14.04 million in 2008-09, according to official statistics.

Adamjee EPZ attracted $ 26.17 million during 2009-10 against $ 21.07 million in the previous year.

Karnaphuli EPZ in Chittagong earned $ 39.58 million in the last fiscal. Investors invested worth 27.90 million in 2008-09 fiscal year while Mongla EPZ received US$ 0.01 million against a negative growth in investment in 2008-09.

But investment growth was comparatively less in Uttara EPZ which had attracted only $ 1.69 million last year against $ 4.75 million in 2008-09.

BEPZA officials said that investments at Mongla and Uttara EPZs remained poor as the investors feel discouraged to invest there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Most ISD call rates down from Sunday * 

Sat, Jul 31st, 2010 10:16 pm BdST
Dhaka, July 31 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;From Sunday, the costs of telephone calls to most overseas destinations will be reduced, according to the website of Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC).

These lower prices are part of the decision by the BTRC to bring all calls under a single platform - with callers from now on having to dial 00 to make international calls. Callers will no longer be able to make calls using 012 prefix.

The BTRC website shows the revised tariff for calls to India using both land lines and mobile phones will be Tk 12 per minute, reduced from Tk 15-18 per minute.

There will be a tariff of Tk 6 per minute for calling the following countries: Canada, the US, Argentina, the UK, Ireland, France, Italy, Germany, Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, China and Hong Kong.

Calls made to land lines telephones of the following destinations would be charged at Tk 8 per minute: Australia, the Bahamas, Puerto Rico, Costa Rica, Austria , Belgium, Cyprus, Greece, Turkey ,Norway, Poland, Portugal, Spain, Switzerland, Taiwan, and South Korea.

Tariffs for making calls to the Middle Eastern states of Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the UAE, Bahrain, Iran, Iraq, Egypt, Lebanon, Qatar and Syria will range from Tk 12 to Tk 18.

A BTCL official told bdnews24.com on Saturday that even though the rates of calls by dialling 012 were low, the quality of service was not good.

"At the same time BTCL subscribers had to spend more money on their regular ISD calls. This is why the 012 system is being discontinued," an official of BTRC told bdnews24.com, preferring anonymity as he was not authorised to speak to the press.

:: biz.bdnews24.com ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Low-cost biogas digester may soon brighten villages*

Sunday, 01 August 2010 20:48

Low-cost biogas digester may soon brighten villages

Low-cost biogas digester may soon brighten villages



Iqramul Hasan

The Bangladesh Council of Scientific and Industrial Research (BCSIR) is commercialising its new, low-cost portable biogas digester with the help of a private company and expects it will help thousands of villages become self-sufficient in energy.

BCSIR, the only multi-purpose industrial research and development institute in the country, signed a contract on July 21 with Win Sources Ltd to sell the Portable Commercial Fiber Glass Bio-Gas Digester. Win will promote the product with the help of BCSIR researchers.

Prior biogas digesters designs used bricks and cement for the dome, and cost approximately Tk 35,000. The installed cost of the new fibreglass digester is approximately Tk 30,700 -- and it could be much lower once duties on fibreglass are dropped, as the government has promised.

On July 21 the prime minister quietly inaugurated the second biogas project, the Commercial Fiber Glass Bio-Gas Digester, at Gonobhaban. BCSIR set up a cow farm at Gonobhaban to supply dung to produce biogas.

China is the only other country that produces this kind of biogas digester. But the production cost of this digester is far lower than that of a digester imported from China, which costs around Tk 60,000.

Dr Md Abdur Rouf, principal scientific officer, and Md Saiful Islam, scientific officer of BCSIR, jointly invented the new fibreglass digester in Bangladesh.

Bio-gas plants use farm waste to produce gas that can be used for cooking or generating electricity. The daily production of gas is around 100 cubic feet. The by-product of the plant is a superior organic fertilizer.

The new bio-gas digester is made of glass fibre and resin shaped into a big hollow ball. It can be installed within 50 square feet and has a maximum height of 9 feet. Unlike traditional designs that can be installed only underground, it can be installed any place, even on a roof.

Saiful Islam, one of the inventors of the biogas digester plant, told The Daily Star that the digester may continue in service, without damage, for up to 100 years.

Saiful also said a study pegs the demand for biogas plants in Bangladesh at around 4 million units.

The new digester is made of fibreglass, which is now imported from different countries with a 60 percent duty. Saiful said that if the import duty were zero, almost 40 percent of the cost could be saved.

The prime minister has already ordered the officials to include Commercial Fiber Glass Bio-Gas Digester under the renewable energy items category so that it can be imported with no duty.

Professor SM Imamul Huq, chairman of BCSIR, said, "I have also requested Win Sources to make this product available at the rural areas by keeping a low profit margin, so that general people can get maximum benefit from it.

ATM Mahbubul Alam, managing director of Win Sources, said, "We are planning to start a pilot project covering two districts where we will give training to the villagers on troubleshooting issues of the plant."

"In 2010 we will install around 3,500 (units) under the pilot project, and we will attempt to cover every village of the two selected districts," he added.

In 1976, Mymensingh Agricultural University first installed a prototype of a traditional kind of plant in the university premises. In the same year, BCSIR installed a plant at their offices. Neither was commercially viable.

From 1997 to 2004, the government ran two projects on biogas plant installation, and the BCSIR installed 22,000 plants across the country; more than any other organisation. Currently, the number of biogas plants is around 45,000.

The government is working on many other village self-sufficiency projects to implement its election slogan "akti bari, akti Khamar" (One house, one farm).


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Faridpur, Dinajpur, Kushtia top list*

Sunday, 01 August 2010 20:46

Business

Faridpur, Dinajpur, Kushtia top list
United News of Bangladesh . Dhaka

Faridpur, Dinajpur and Kushtia are the top ranking districts that performed well in terms of business environment, according to a survey.

The survey, Bangladesh Economic Governance Index - 2010, was circulated at a function at Sonargaon Hotel Sunday.

The 2010 EGI is a partnership between the Asia Foundation and the Bangladesh Investment Climate Fund. The Bangladesh EGI is a part of the Local Economic Governance Programme - Enhancing the Sustainability and Stakeholder Ownership of Investment Climate Reforms in Bangladesh implemented by the Asia Foundation with BICF funding.

The EGI survey has been completed in all the old 19 districts of the country.

It showed that Faridpur, Dinajpur and Kushtia represents &#8216;high&#8217; tier comprising scores from 75.7 to 73.3 followed by &#8216;medium-high&#8217; tier, comprising 4 districts - Sylhet, Cox&#8217;s Bazar, Mymensingh, Comilla - with scores from 69.2 to 66.1.

The &#8216;medium-low&#8217; tier comprises eight districts - Rangpur, Patuakhali, Dhaka, Jessore, Khulna, Bogra, Pabna and Noakhali - with scores ranging from 60.34 to 57.13.

The &#8216;low&#8217; tier consists of four districts - Tangail, Chittagong, Barisal and Rajshahi - with scores from 55.71 to 53.02.

Like other economic governance indices conducted in Vietnam, Indonesia, Cambodia or Sri Lanka, the Bangladesh EGI composed of 10 sub-indices. These are entry costs, access to land and security of tenure, transparency, time cost of regulatory compliance, informal charges, participation, law and order, tax administration, dispute resolution and local infrastructure.

The survey was conducted with a stratified random district-level sample of 3,800 firms (200 per district headquarters). The strata were based on sectors (manufacturing, trade and services) and size (number of employees). Only firms with at least 3 employees were included in the survey since the EGI analysis is focused on growth-oriented firms, rather than subsistence firms.

The survey also showed that less than 1 per cent firms have 20 or more employees, which clearly highlights the disproportionate presence of small enterprises in the country, nearly 70 per cent of the firms covered by the listing are concentrated in wholesale and retail trade activities and less than one half of one per cent of firms covered by the listings are owned by women.

Chaired by economist Wahiduddin Mahmud, commerce minister Faruk Khan spoke at the function.

Sylhet City Mayor Badar Uddin Ahmed Kamran, Mahmud-us-Samad Chowdhury MP, Center for Policy Dialogue executive director Mustafizur Rahman and AmCham president Aftab Ul Islam also spoke.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* 5 projects of Tk 541cr for food security*

Sunday, 01 August 2010 20:44

The New Nation - Internet Edition

5 projects of Tk 541cr for food security
BSS, Dhaka

Implementation of five projects is progressing fast to ensure national food security, strengthen storage system, construct new godowns and increase capacity.

The projects under the amended annual development programme of 2009-10 under the food division of food and disaster management ministry started in fiscal 2009-10 and 82.40 percent of those was implemented till June this year.

Ministry sources said the projects involving Taka 540.861 crore include reconstruction of affected food silos and supporting infrastructures, construction of a 50,000-metric ton grain silo at Mongla Port, enhancing institutional capacity of department of food, enhancing efficiency of institutions under agriculture ministry, construction of a new food godown of 1,10,000-metric ton capacity in northern region of the country and National Food Policy Capacity Strengthening Programme (phase- 2).

The total allocation for those projects was Taka 37.3 crore, including project assistance of Taka 11.22 crore. Of the allocated money, Taka 30.5129 crore was spent till June this year.

Taka 3 crore was allocated in the last fiscal year for the Taka 199.46-crore grain silo project at Mongla Port. Of the allocated money, Taka 1.6525 crore was spent till June this year. The progress of project implementation is 55 percent. The project will be completed by December 2013.

Last review meeting on annual development programme of food and disaster management ministry was informed that land acquisition has started for the project and the deputy commissioner was given Taka 90 lakh for the purpose. An initiative has been taken to appoint consultants and necessary manpower for quick implementation of the project.

Besides, a 1.10-lakh ton capacity food godown is being constructed in the northern region at a cost of Taka 241 crore. A total of Taka 17.42 crore was allocated in the last year's amended ADP. Of the amount, Taka 16.7474 crore was spent till June. The progress of implementation of the project is 96 percent. The project will be completed by June 2011.

The work on implementation of National Food Policy Strengthening Project (phase-2) involving Taka 73.4418 crore is going on. A total of Taka 7.70 crore was allocated in last year's amended ADP, of which Taka 5.8158 crore was spent till June this year. The progress of project implementation here is 90.75 percent. Assisted by USAID and European Commission, the project will be completed by 2012.

Besides, a Taka 22.4383-crore project is being implemented to repair affected godowns and reconstruction of supporting infrastructures. The progress of project implementation is 95 percent and it will be completed by 2012.


----------



## akash57

*3rd Asian Int'l Trade Expo held in Bangladesh*

DHAKA, Aug. 3 (Xinhua) -- The 3rd Asian International Trade Expo is being held in Bangabandhu International Conference Center in Bangladesh's capital Dhaka to increase trade and bilateral relations within the Asian nations.

Organized by the Bangladeshi wing of Conference and Exhibition Management Services Limited (CEMS), a global event management company, the trade exhibition started on August 2 and will close on August 8.

Gazi Abdur Razzak, manager of CEMS Bangladesh, told Xinhua on Tuesday that 82 exhibitors from seven countries including Bangladesh, India, Iran, Malaysia, Pakistan, Singapore and Sri Lanka with exhibit profile like consumer electronics, food and beverage, household products, fashion and accessories, arts and crafts are participating in the annual Asian International Trade Expo this year.

He said "The Asian International Trade Exhibition has started its journey from 2008. This is the 3rd phase of the exhibition. Following the success of our first and second exhibition, we have been inspired to continue this exhibition."

Razzak said, Asia is considered to be the fastest-growing region in the world. The real driver of the world economy has been Asia, which has accounted for over half of the world's growth since 2001.

The manager said, with vibrant retail sales growth in Asia which is growing beyond forecasted charts, there is an explosion for demand for everything. Against this background, such an exhibition displaying products and services is necessary to bring the Asian countries together under one roof which would also increase trade and bilateral relations within the Asian nations.

Razzak said "it is very important for Asian countries and Bangladesh. It has helped to build up a bridge of friendship within Asian countries who are the participant of this exhibition. "

He said the exhibition can also make the people of Bangladesh more aware of the advantages of Asian products, services and new innovations and technology available for them.

3rd Asian Int'l Trade Expo held in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*Emami to Build Its First Overseas Plants in Egypt, Bangladesh, Goenka Says*

Emami Ltd., an Indian maker of health-care products endorsed by Bollywood actor Amitabh Bachchan, will build its first overseas factories in Egypt and Bangladesh to meet demand for soaps, ointments and creams.

The company based in Kolkata plans to spend 350 million rupees ($7.6 million) on the new plants, said Executive Director Mohan Goenka.

Demand in the eastern African region and Bangladesh is growing, Goenka said in a phone interview yesterday. The units there will help us in meeting the requirement.

Indian companies including Emami, Bharti Airtel Ltd. and Bajaj Auto Ltd. are expanding in emerging nations in Africa and Asia as economic growth boosts demand for products from motorcycles to mobile-phone services. The International Monetary Fund forecasts developing Asia to expand 8.5 percent. Egypt, the most populous Arab nation, expanded 5.9 percent in the three months to June 30.

Having plants there will increase the penetration of their international business, which is a significant part of their overall business, said Shirish Pardeshi, an analyst with Anand Rathi Financial Services Ltd. The company will be able to give services faster.

The company earned 15 percent of its revenue from exporting its hair oil, soaps and Boroplus antiseptic cream in the three months ended June 30, Pardeshi said.

Emamis shares, which have risen 95 percent this year, advanced 3.8 percent to 475.05 rupees in Mumbai yesterday. The benchmark Sensex Index gained 1.2 percent yesterday.

The company, whose products are also endorsed by crickets highest scorer Sachin Tendulkar, isnt in discussions to buy a health-care company, he said denying a July 20 Hindu Business Line report.

Bharti Airtel, Indias biggest mobile-phone company, in June spent $9 billion to acquire the African assets of Kuwaits Mobile Telecommunications Co. Bajaj Auto, Indias second-largest motorcycle maker, aims to triple global market share to 30 percent by expanding in Asia, Africa and Latin America.

To contact the reporter on this story: Anoop Agrawal in Mumbai at aagrawal8@bloomberg.net.

Emami to Build Its First Overseas Plants in Egypt, Bangladesh, Goenka Says - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

*Bangladesh co to invest $15 bn in India*​
Agartala, August 3 (IBNS): PRAN (Programme for Rural Advancement Nationally), a leading exporter of processed agro products of Bangladesh, has announced its plans of investing $15-billion in India.

The announcement was made at a press conference in Agartala on Monday by the Deputy Managing Director of PRAN, Ahsan Khan Chowdhury, who said, &#8220;*Given a chance I would like to invest $15-billion in India because I feel the marker is ready here and the Northeast is the market which has enough opportunities. It is not just about selling in Northeast but also buying from here*.&#8221;

Chowdhury said PRAN has already purchased an acre of land in the Bodhjungnagar industrial estate of Tripura for setting up a food processing centre at a cost of $10-billion and the project shall be completed within a span of three years.

After the liberalisation of Reserve Bank of India (RBI) removing the ban on Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) from Bangladesh in 2009 this will be the biggest invest of any Bangladeshi individual or organization in India.

&#8220;India&#8217;s decision to allow investment from Bangladesh will lead towards a stable and secure trade relation between India and Bangladesh,&#8221; said Chowdhury.

He added, &#8220;Whether we (Bangladesh) like it or not, our biggest trading partner will be India because our neighbour is a very large and fast growing country. Whatever may be the socio-economy or the political parties saying, it is the traders who are going to bring the countries together.&#8221;


Chowdhury urged India for removal of non-tariff-barriers to expedite the export of Bangladeshi products and said Bangladesh is more responsible for the small volume business with India.

He said, &#8220;Our problem is our legal and political systems in Bangladesh and the regulatory system in India. We understand the consumers are ready, the raw materials are ready, but this is the fallacy that we have in our part of the world. In other places the markets are not ready, but here the regulations, interaction, processes and restrictions arenot ready."

The India-Bangladesh border stretches 4,096 kilometer. The two countries are geographically as also culturally linked to each other.

Roughly 161 million people of Bangladesh depend on number of items of day to day use produced in India. Recently India and Bangladesh has promised for better relations in security, power, business and connectivity sector.

Bangladesh co to invest $15 bn in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

can I see some pictures of bangladesh developing please, thnx


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

British_Bangladeshi said:


> can I see some pictures of bangladesh developing please, thnx



You can try this one... here you will find picture of skyline of dhaka ranging from 2005/2006 to present... just go from page to page to see how fast bd and dhaka is changing....

cheers..


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt borrows nothing, repays bank loans*

Rejaul Karim Byron

For the first time, the government in last fiscal year did not borrow from banks rather it repaid previous loans, thanks to a huge sale of savings instrument.

In FY 2009-10 the government repaid Tk 3,980 crore bank loans.

It however borrowed Tk 10,965 crore in the previous fiscal year.

While in the revised budget of the last fiscal year the target for borrowing from banks was Tk 8,661 crore.

A finance ministry official said, a huge increase in the sale of savings instrument, revenue earning crossing target, and less ADP expenditure contributed to the fall in bank borrowing.

According to Savings Directorate statistics, in the last fiscal year net sale of savings instrument increased by 219 percent compared to the previous year. Net sale of savings instrument in last fiscal year was Tk 11,590 crore which was Tk 3,633 crore in FY 2008-09.

The government target of taking loans from the savings instrument was Tk 8,407 crore whereas it got additional Tk 3,183 crore. Revenue earning was also Tk 1,000 crore higher than the target.

A top-ranking Bangladesh Bank official said, this is not complacency for the government as the cost on interest payment will increase in future due to a rise in the borrowing from the savings instrument.

The BB official said in the last fiscal year the average rates of interest were 7.85 percent on the five-yearly bond and 12 percent on five-yearly savings instruments. So, the expenditure for paying the interests on loans taken through the savings instruments will be much higher.

The central bank official said, as the commercial banks cut the interest rate on deposits some of the small savers moved to share market and some others invested in savings instrument. As a result the sale of savings instrument was record high in the last fiscal year.

The gross sales of savings instrument in the last fiscal year was about Tk 26,000 crore which was about Tk 14,000 in the previous year.

As a result from the current fiscal year the government has lowered the interest rate on all types of savings instrument by 1 to 1.5 percent. On the other hand, it has imposed 10 percent tax on the profit of the savings instrument to discourage its sale.

Govt borrows nothing, repays bank loans


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Cost of a road project increases more than double

*
Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Tuesday approved three development projects involving Tk 2.83 billion including a revised road construction project cost to Tk 2.14 billion from Tk 950 million, reports UNB.

Approval of the projects came at an ECNEC meeting presided by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

The entire cost of the projects will be borne by the government from its own sources.

"The construction cost of Gazipur-Azmatpur-Etakhola Road (revised) project increased to Tk 2.14 billion from the original Tk 950 million due to some irregularities," said Planning Division Secretary Habibullah Majumder while briefing newsmen outcome of the meeting. Because of irregularities, implementation of the project was delayed resulting in the cost hike, he added.

The Planning Division Secretary informed that an inter-ministerial committee drawing representatives from divisions concerned will be formed for inquiry into the financial irregularities of the project.

Habibullah Majumder said that although the ECNEC meeting approved the project, the inter-ministerial committee will conduct fresh investigation.

According to officials, the project was first approved in May 2001 at a cost of Tk 95 crore. But, later the project cost increased due to its slow pace of implementation, change of schedule price of the Roads and Highways Department, increasing number of culverts and increase of bridges length, construction of flexible pavement instead of brick pavement.

Three other projects approved at the meeting include infrastructural development of Bangladesh Fisheries Research Institute (BFRI) and also strengthening its research activities at a cost of Tk 36 crore.

The main activities of the project aimed at developing and modernizing the infrastructure of four centres and five sub-centres of BFRI, procurement of sophisticated research equipment and necessary chemicals for research.

Another project, Naria-Pathanbari-NayanMatbarkandi-Dogri-Shawra road development under the Roads and Railway Division was approved at a cost of Tk 33 crore.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith, Agriculture Minister Begum Matia Chowdhury, Labour Minister Eng. Khandaker Mosharraf Hossain, Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, Water Resources Minister Ramesh Chandra Sen, Shipping Minister Shahjahan Khan, Land Minister Rezaul Karim Heera and advisers to the Prime Minister attended the meeting. 

Cost of a road project increases more than double


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*$1.3m Nordic grant for air quality research
*

BSS, Dhaka



Norwegian government will provide US$ 1.3 million grant to Bangladesh to carry out partnership programme for air quality research and monitoring.

A partnership agreement to this end was signed here on Monday between Department of Environment (DoE) and Norwegian Air Research Institute (NARI), official sources said.

Joint Secretary of the Ministry of Environment Dr Mohammad Nasiruddin and Associate Research Director of NARI Dr Byarne Sivertsen signed the agreement on behalf their respective sides. Norwegian ambassador in Bangladesh Ingebjorg Stofring was present on the occasion held at residence of the Ambassador.

The grant to be given under Nordic Assistance will be utilized for implementing three-year Clean Air Sustainable Environment Project.

Main objective of the grant is to create skill human resources to effectively monitor the air pollution and air quality, said Joint Secretary Dr Nasiruddin. Under the project, air quality of the whole country will be monitored along with a first ever study on country's present air quality impact on health, he said.

An emission inventory of industries, transport and brick sectors will be made under the project apart from air quality modeling, development of an air quality forecasting system and green house gas (GHG) inventory.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Local shipbuilders get $478
million export orders*

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka

Leading local shipbuilders received export orders of world-class seagoing small, large and ice-class vessels worth $478 million with a deadline to deliver those by 2013.
Ananda Shipyard and Slipways Ltd received orders for export of 28 vessels valued at $348 million from different countries including the Netherlands.
On the other hands, Western Marine Shipyard Ltd got orders worth $130 million to export 12 vessels to a German company styled Grona Shipping.
Shipbuilders say the orders were bagged due to the government&#8217;s declaring the sector as thrust one.
The global financial recession dented many developed countries excepting developing ones including Bangladesh and that is why buyers of developed countries expressed their interest in giving shipbuilding orders to Bangladesh.
Talking to the news agency, chairman of Association of Export-Oriented Shipbuilding Industries of Bangladesh Abdullahhel Bari said the shipbuilding industry would be able to get diverse facilities from buyers like the country&#8217;s garment industry if the government increases shipbuilding facilities.
There is no alternative to increasing shipbuilding facilities to be a major player in the international market as more than 50 per cent ships are getting older than 20 years, he said.
To compete with many South Asian countries including India, Bari said, the country should have at least 10 shipyards that involve cost of Tk 3,000 crore.
Local shipbuilders could manage the amount if the government gives a sizeable cash incentive and allows refinancing scheme from Bangladesh Bank for shipbuilders, said the AESIB chairman.
The size of global ship export market stood at $400 billion and Bangladesh can easily obtain one per cent of the export orders equivalent to $4 billion if the sector gets cash incentive, said top shipbuilders.
The local shipbuilders are now receiving many orders from Germany, Denmark, Pakistan and Middle Eastern countries as Bangladesh is increasingly being recognised as an attractive destination for medium and small vessel building, they said. 

Business


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Job site plans to widen reach
*

Tuesday, 03 August 2010 20:56

Job site plans to widen reach

Job site plans to widen reach
bdjobs.com marks 10th year


Star Business Report

Bangladesh's first online job portal bdjobs.com plans to strengthen its efforts to help more local professionals take up international jobs.

Around 150,000 people were employed through the job site over the last 10 years, of whom 1,500 now work abroad.

"But this is not enough," said AKM Fahim Mashroor, the company's chief executive officer, yesterday, marking the site's 10 years of operation.

"We've a huge skilled manpower. But no body works for them because they don't pay like the outbound unskilled workers do," Mashroor said.

He said the world is going to face a crisis of skilled manpower. "And this is an opportunity for Bangladesh," Mashroor said. "To grab an early share of that market, there is no alternative to updating the education system."

Before launching the company, Mashroor pondered over doing something different using internet as a medium in the late 1990s. He said his main area of concern was whether he could generate revenues for Bangladesh, one of the countries that have the lowest internet penetration rate in the world.

But Mashroor succeeded, which stunned many. With a humble beginning from his living room in 2000, bdjobs.com now registers 5,000 employers, and around 30,000 jobseekers visit the site a day.

The company has linked with more than 300 global recruiting agents, through whom it can now supply manpower to the global market free of cost.

Data shows jobless rate increased by 28 percent to 27 lakh in the last three years. A survey of Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics also pointed to the rise of Bangladesh's total labour force by 8.48 percent to 5.37 crore in 2009 from 4.95 crore in 2006. And employment rate increased by 7.59 percent to 5.1 crore from 4.7 crore during the same period.

Mashroor said garment and textile, IT and telecom are the major sectors that contributed much to employment generation in the last few years.

As internet penetration rate is still too low to make people understand online job posting, bdjobs introduced a Bangla version targeting the less-educated.

The company chief also said job search through internet is now popular among the youths. The number of people who used to click bdjobs portal has now risen to 30,000 a day from 1,000 at the beginning, which manifests that the site is user-friendly, said Mashroor.

The job portal's yearly turnover now stands at around Tk 6.5 crore. It holds 90 percent share in the online job portal market.

"We achieved the success because we have localised our products. Employers' increased tech-fond attitude also helped bring more people to the job site."


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Janata Tower to become first software park*

Tuesday, 03 August 2010 20:58

<i>Janata Tower to become first software park</i>

Janata Tower to become first software park
Staff Correspondent

All is set to turn the abandoned and much talked about 11-storey Janata Tower at the capital's Karwan Bazar into the country's first software park.

The park will bring the nation's leading software and hardware companies together so that they can share ideas and technologies, and collaborate towards the development of the country's science and technology, sources said.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina took the decision at the National ICT Taskforce meeting held at her office yesterday.

This was the first meeting of the taskforce -- a committee to guide and facilitate the ICT sector of the country -- since Awami League-led alliance assumed office.

According to Anir Chowdhury, the policy adviser to the Access to Information (A2I) programme of the Prime Minister's Office, the government had plans to build software parks in Kaliakoir and Mohakhali. But they are stalled because of technical problems and high density of population in the areas.

The software park at Karwan Bazar will be built through a Public Private Partnership with an active role from Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services (BASIS), Bangladesh Computer Samity, Bangladesh Computer Council and the Ministry of Science and ICT, Chowdhury added.

BASIS President Maubub Zaman said the building would offer a number of shared resources such as uninterruptible power supply, telecommunications hubs and high-speed bandwidth.

The park would offer considerable advantages to hosted companies by reducing overhead costs.

Once finalised, the Tk 35 crore project would take nine months to one year to complete, he added.

Janata Tower, abandoned for 10 years, aroused legal disputes and controversies over the years until the decision came yesterday.

The premier also said the government is considering setting up two separate ministries for railway and ICT to ensure better services to the people, UNB adds.

&#8220;Railway's role in the country's socio-economic development is enormous. We must ensure best use of railway communication facilities,&#8221; the news agency quoted Sheikh Hasina as saying.

On ICT, she said a separate ministry needs to be established for this sector to take the advantage of its unlimited potentials and reach the benefit to the people.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* BB builds Tk 665cr SME fund*

Tuesday, 03 August 2010 20:53

BB builds Tk 665cr SME fund

BB builds Tk 665cr SME fund
Star Business Report

Bangladesh Bank has created a Tk 665 crore ($95 million) fund for providing loans to small and medium enterprises (SMEs) at low interest.

Asian Development Bank (ADB) will contribute $76 million, while the government will provide the rest $19 million to the fund, according to a central bank circular issued on Monday.

From the fund, 15 percent will be reserved for women entrepreneurs and the highest interest rate for them would be 10 percent. The BB has directed the banks to give loan to the male borrowers on the basis of market rate of interest.

The circular said the borrowers will get Tk 50,000 to Tk 70,000 in loans.

The banks will get around 75 percent refinance facility from the central bank. The bank concerned will give 15 percent of the total loan and the entrepreneur will bear the rest 10 percent.

The BB circular also said the highest tenure of a mid-term loan will be three years and that for a long-term loan will be five years. The refinancing scheme will be applicable for the projects outside Dhaka and Chittagong metropolitan areas.

For getting the refinance facility for giving loans under the SME category, the banks will have to fulfill some criteria. One of those is that the bank will have practical prior experience about SME financing. In the long-term national rating scale, they must have BBB- rating.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Dhaka set to launch Mission Africa*

Tuesday, 03 August 2010 20:58

Dhaka set to launch Mission Africa

Dhaka set to launch Mission Africa
Author / Source : ANIS ALAMGIR

'Mission Africa,' the new initiative of the Bangladesh foreign ministry aimed at exploring four major areas in the second largest continent of the world, will set sail from August 23.

The mission seeks to tap the hitherto unexplored areas in manpower exports, sell the country's exportable goods, identify new areas of cooperation and investment in the second modest populous continent, a highly-placed ministry source said yesterday.

Formally named the 'Fact Finding Mission to Africa', the mission will be in two phases, with foreign secretary Mijarul Quayes leading a six- member team, comprising officials from the prime minister's office, ministries of commerce, overseas employment and expatriate welfare and foreign affairs.

The first explorers to Africa start their trip, visiting the African west coast nations of the Ivory Coast, Liberia, Senegal, Nigeria and Ghana from August 23 to September 2.
After Eid-ul-Fitr, the team will also visit some South African countries.

With Bangladesh's engagement with some African nations in connection with the peace-keeping and peace-building under the UN umbrella, Bangladesh has already made its presence strongly felt in the region.

The UN missions have also drawn the attention of the countries in the hitherto unknown continent, enhancing and strengthening bilateral, commercial, and economic relations with the countries, where our peace keepers are serving.

Meanwhile, the Armed Forces Division (AFD) has said that the governments of Congo, Ivory Coast, Liberia, Sudan and some other African countries have shown interest in strengthening bilateral and economic relations with Bangladesh, seeking in particular, cooperation and assistance from Dhaka.

The AFD has also identified some potential areas for bilateral cooperation, like exporting skilled and unskilled labour, business in the garments sector, pharmaceuticals, agricultural and agro-based industries, education and culture, telecommunication as well as investments in banking and financial institutions, such as leasing firms, insurance companies, etc.
The AFD has also proposed to convene an inter-ministerial meeting to explore and follow up cooperation in these areas.

The governments of African countries have also expressed similar views to the Bangladeshi contingents, who are deployed as UN peacekeepers for a long time.

Similar feelings were also conveyed to the Parliamentary Standing Committee on the ministry of defence during its recent visit to Ivory Coast and Congo. The committee also pinpointed on export of manpower and Bangladeshi products, specially pharmaceuticals and ceramics, to the African countries.

Since independence, Bangladesh has been maintaining excellent bilateral relations with some African countries. Out of 56 countries of the continent, Bangladesh has missions only in Libya, Kenya, South Africa, Morocco and Egypt. Unfortunately Bangladesh doesn't have any mission in Middle and West Africa.

"The present government's policy for economic diplomacy focuses on Africa as a new destination for our manpower and exportable goods.

In line with this policy, we need to explore all possible ways for sustainable bilateral relations and tangible trade with the African nations for which we need to find out from the ground the possibilities of future cooperation with these countries," said Wahidur Rahman, director general of the African Wing of the ministry of foreign affairs (MOFA).

Talking to The Independent, Wahid, a member of 'Mission Africa' said: "Since we do not have any resident missions, bilateral relations with many African nations, including Congo, Liberia and Ivory Coast, are being looked after by our permanent mission to the UN in New York."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Please bring the Bangladesh Economy thread here... as very few people visit the global economy part and bangladesh economic news is not that big to be part of global economy as of now. Other than the bangladesh economy news this Bangladesh Defence section is full of only a number of thread opened by some Jamaet E Islami suuporter as they are dissapointed in recent time due to the fact that their leader has been arrested with war crime charges & possibly will be sentenced to death if the charges found to be true and may be their party will be banned soon.

Here Bangladesh economy thread will provide some picture how bangladesh is developing. This is the prime reason why many of the people come in to this thread instead only for some anti awami league and anti indian thread. 

But in reality some activity and policy of india such as recent garment worker unrest, building dam, using bangladesh as a transit without giving proper benifit to bangladesh are not good for bangladesh. Thread with balanced article covering this topics are and should be welcome.

Lastly it would be great if you bring the "Bangladesh Economy" thread here in this "Bangladesh Defence" forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

BoI body okays $141m in FDI 
Tuesday, 10 August 2010 23:20 

Business


The scrutiny committee of the Board of Investment on Tuesday approved four projects involving $141 million in foreign investment.

The committee at meeting at the Prime Minister's Office endorsed four projects in telecommunication, textile and aviation sectors, reports BSS.

Among the projects, Axiata Group of Malaysia will invest $100 million to expand its network in Bangladesh through its local partner Axiata (Bangladesh) Limited, known by the brand name of Robi. An offshore branch of HSBC Bank will fund $11 million for expansion of a local firm Sinha Textile and Spinning Mills.

Phoenix Airways of Singapore will invest in two projects in the aviation sector worth over $30 million.

Under these two projects, United Airways will strengthen its fleet and expand operations.

Bangladesh Bank governor Atiur Rahman, also the head of the scrutiny committee, said that the projects were the clear indications of foreign investors' focus on Bangladesh.

&#8216;The country is becoming a destination for foreign investments, especially from Asian countries,&#8217; Atiur said.

Atiur said the technical committee would approve the projects in a few days after it received recommendation from the BoI. He said the committee would not take much time to give its consent to a potential project so the investor can go ahead without unnecessary delay.


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Bangladesh is conducive to foreign investment 


Tuesday, 10 August 2010 23:19 

Bangladesh is conducive to foreign investment



Bangladesh is conducive to foreign investment
BoI chief tells Chennai entrepreneurs
Star Business Report

The country offers a competitive business-friendly environment for investors, the executive chairman of Bangladesh's Board of Investment told a seminar in Chennai yesterday, according to Delhi media reports.

&#8220;Low labour cost, strategic location, regional connectivity and worldwide access are some advantages for investors,&#8221; said Dr SA Samad, who headed a big business team to the capital of Indian state Tamil Nadu on August 8-10.

The Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) organised the seminar on 'strengthening Indo-Bangladesh investment and trade'.

The India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry arranged Bangladesh team's visit to Chennai.

Samad attached due importance to enhanced economic ties with India, as it remains immune to recession which affected many countries worldwide.

Pointing to Bangladesh's steady pace of around 6 percent growth, the BoI chief said his country targets to touch an 8 percent growth by 2013.

Samad listed some sectors that could lure Tamil Nadu entrepreneurs for investments under private-public partnership, which include power, ports, telecom, highways and expressways, oil and gas, airports, tourism, industrial estates and property development.

High Commissioner to Delhi Tariq Ahmad Karim said Dhaka sees huge opportunities for collaboration with Chennai, a leader in both manufacturing and services.

Bangladesh's envoy also expressed his country's intention of being the hub of connectivity between the South East Asian countries as well as India's north-eastern part, commonly known as Seven Sisters.

M Velmurugan, executive vice chairman of Tamil Nadu Industrial Guidance and Export Promotion Bureau, said there is ample scope for Bangladesh to invest in Tamil Nadu and vice versa.

Tamil Nadu, being a hub for automotive, leather, IT, textile and electronics sectors, provides a huge opportunity for Bangladesh companies to collaborate with Indian counterparts, Velmurugan pointed out.

T T Ashok, deputy chairman, CII southern region, said both India and Bangladesh offer natural markets for each other's exports and have advantages of reduced transaction costs and quicker delivery due to geographical proximity.

Bangladesh is a strong business partner for India in South Asia. Indian exports to Bangladesh in 2008-09 stood at US$ 2497.84 million and imports from Bangladesh touched US$ 313.11 million, Ashok informed the seminar.

Abdul Matlub Ahmad, IBCCI's president, the chamber was formed over three years back to promote bilateral trade and investment between the two countries.

Dhaka-Delhi trade is worth about $7 billion, he said.

S Sen, principal adviser, special projects, CII, Bangladesh wants to grow in the field of IT and India would be the best partner as the country is doing very well in this sector


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Automobile industrial estate to be built in country: Barua 

Tuesday, 10 August 2010 23:24 

The New Nation - Internet Edition


Automobile industrial estate to be built in country: Barua
BSS, Dhaka

The government will build a separate automobile industrial estate through Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation for the country's potential sector, Industries Minister Dilip Barua said here on Tuesday.

"The automobile sector has been considered as the thrust sector in the National Industry Policy which will be announced by the government soon," he told a workshop at his ministry.

Industries Secretary Dewan Zakir Hossain was the special guest at the national workshop titled 'Framing of a roadmap for automobile sector development'.

Chairman of Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation Mohammad Abu Hafiz presided over the function, while Head of the Mechanical Department of BUET Dr Muhammad Mahbubul Alam presented the keynote paper.

Among others, Additional Secretary of the Industries Ministry ABM Khorshed Alam, Director of BUET Institute of Appropriate Technology Dr M Kamaluddin, ADB International Staff Consulatant Dr Nayeem Chowdhury and Director General of BITAC Ashish Kumar Paul also took part in the discussion.

For the knowledge-based industrialization, Dilip Barua said, initiatives have been taken to build a close link between BUET and the Industries Ministry to utilize innovative power of BUET.

He said the industrialized nations have brought prosperity in industry and economy through revolution in technologies.

"Though many Bangladeshi talented engineers and technologists played an important role in achieving prosperity of the industrialized nations, they could not contribute to the development of Bangladesh due to lack initiatives and working atmosphere," he said.

Dilip Barua said the country's light engineering sector would go far ahead if this talented and creative manpower is utilized for local industrial development.

Against the backdrop of the global economic context, he hoped, massive investment will be made in the country's automobile sector.

Other speakers said there is a medium-standard manpower skilled in technology and knowledge to build automobiles in the country. It is possible to build automobiles with local technologies through this manpower by utilizing the skill and creative power of different engineering universities including BUET, they opined.

More than 100 persons including owners of automobile firms, engineers, teachers, technologists and automobile entrepreneurs took part in the daylong workshop.


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Japan holds out hope for Bangladesh apparel 

Sunday, 08 August 2010 22:13 

Japan holds out hope for Bangladesh apparel

Japan holds out hope for Bangladesh apparel
Seminar spotlights exports
Star Business Report

Japan could be a bright spot for apparel exports from Bangladesh if the quality of products and lead-time are adhered to strictly, speakers said.

At a Saturday seminar on the quality control and inspection of apparels for the Japanese market held at Hotel Lake Shore in Dhaka, Harumitsu Hida, deputy chief of mission at the Embassy of Japan, said Japan's adoption of the China+1 policy is a great opportunity for Bangladesh.

"We should work toward further strengthening relationships between the two countries in a positive manner," Hida reiterated.

That Bangladesh has received the signal and initiated widening its niche in the Japanese market was evident from its performance last year compared with the earlier figures, the speakers said.

Bangladesh exported knitwear worth $21.98 million in fiscal 2008-09, registering 203.9 percent growth, compared to 2007-08.

From woven product exports, Bangladesh earned $52.39 million in fiscal 2008-09, a 151.9 percent rise from fiscal 2007-08, according to Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO) data.

Takashi Suzuki, Dhaka representative of JETRO, said Cambodia has demonstrated productivity improvement and achieved competitiveness despite high labour costs at home.

"Although Bangladeshi manufacturers enjoy relative cost advantages, yet its total size has been shrinking due to little or no productivity growth. While new entrants registered good performances, efforts of the existing firms need to be geared up to survive in the competition," Suzuki said.

Cambodian firms bagged increased profits by improving productivity significantly whereas the profit earnings of the Bangladesh firms fell, because of a rise in wages and modest growth of productivity. "But the profits are still not negligible, thanks to low labour costs," he added.

On the recent increased apparel import from Bangladesh by Japan, he said this has been mostly due to the Japanese giant Uniqlo's expansion, and many other Japanese companies are also looking for good suppliers in Bangladesh, he said.

Akihiro Miyata from Konoike-Euro Logistics (Bangladesh) Ltd said timely shipment and transport of goods are important for Japanese buyers.

He said if the consignments are at all delayed, buyers will have to be notified in advance along with detailed reports dispatched for such failures.

The packing materials -- cartons and boxes -- are also part of the goods and the exporters must take strict care about not wetting or damaging the cargoes while shipping goods for the Japanese importers, he said.

Akhtaruzzaman, managing director of Pacific Quality Control Co Ltd, and Hisao Nishiyama, general manager of QTEC Dhaka Lab, also spoke.


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Taiwan company increases Investment to US$ 16.666m in Comilla EPZ

Tuesday, 10 August 2010 23:23 

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

Taiwan company increases Investment to US$ 16.666m in Comilla EPZ

DHAKA, Aug 10 (BSS) - Taiwanese Company M/s Xin Chang Shoes (BD) Ltd will expand their shoes manufacturing industry in Comilla Export Processing Zone.

Earlier their proposed investment was US$ 8.194 million which will be increased upto US$ 16.666 million.

Due to this increased investment, there will be employment opportunities for 2,138 Bangladesh nationals including 52 foreign nationals in the company, a press release said.

Earlier 1267 persons including 30 foreign nationals were employed in the company.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zone Authority and the M/s Xin Chang Ghoes (BD) Ltd in BEPZA Complex on Monday.

Jnan Ranjan sil, member (engineering) of BEPZA and Chien James Ho, Chairman of M/s Xin Chang Shoes (BD) Ltd signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations.

Executive chairman of BEPZA Brig Gene Jamil Ahmed Khan was present on the occasion.


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Local demand for fancy glass curbs exports 

Tuesday, 10 August 2010 23:21 

Local demand for fancy glass curbs exports




Sajjadur Rahman

A recent building boom has forced modern window-glass manufacturers to cut exports, market players said.

A surge in construction, which was almost stalled during the army-backed caretaker government in 2007-08, is behind the local demand for float glass. (The term refers to sheets of glass made by floating molten glass on a bed of molten metal, typically tin.)

We have reduced our export by nearly 1,000 tonnes per month due to meet the growing demand in the domestic market, said Nasiruddin Biswas, chairman of Nasir Group, which owns Nasir Glass Industries, a local pioneer in float glass.

Nasir Glass now exports 1,500 tonnes a month, off 1,000 tonnes from earlier levels. On the other hand local market consumption increased nearly 1,000 tonnes a month to 3,500 tonnes.

Construction works have got its momentum after a gap of nearly three years, said Biswas.

The other premier float glass-manufacturer, PHP, also saw a jump in domestic demand. PHP produces 3,500 to 4,000 tonnes of float glass a month.

Now 100 percent of our production is being sold, said Mizanur Rahman, head of marketing of PHP Float Glass Industries. But it was maximum 70 percent a few months ago.

Rahman attributed the good sales on construction, increases in wood prices and consumer appreciation of natural daytime light through the panes.

The use of float glass in buildings is relatively new in Bangladesh. Before Nasir and PHP entered into the market -- in 2005 and 2006, respectively -- it was imported in small quantities.

The glass market is now nearly Tk 1,000 crore, up from Tk 600 crore a couple of years ago. Two established glass-sheet factories -- Usmania Glass and MEB Glass -- made a cheaper glass used in more affordable structures, according to market players.

Silica and gas, the primary needs of makers of float glass, are available in Bangladesh. Secondary raw materials (dolomite, feldspar and limestone) are imported from neighbouring Bhutan, Nepal and India.

Biswas of Nasir Group said float glass is non-combustible, easy to clean, prevents harmful ultraviolet-ray penetration, reduces the solar heat entering into the building and is cheaper than wooden panel: Yet, it is aesthetically much more elegant, he said.


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

UK-China Invest $ 6.155m in Comilla EPZ 

Tuesday, 10 August 2010 23:18 


The New Nation - Internet Edition


UK-China Invest $ 6.155m in Comilla EPZ
Business Report

M/s Kadena Sportswear Ltd, a UK-China company, will set up a Knit and Woven Garments Manufacturing Industries in Comilla Export Processing Zone. An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority and M/s. Kadena Sportswear Limited at BEPZA Complex in city recently.

Moyjuddin Ahmed, Member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and MA Zhuang, Managing Director of M/s. Kadena Sportswear Ltd signed the agreement while Brig General Jamil Ahmed Khan, ndc, psc, Executive Chairman, Jnan Ranjan Sil, Member (Engineering), AKM Mahabubur Rahman, Member (Finance), AIM Azizur Rahman, General Manager (Investment Promotion) and other Officials of BEPZA were present at the signing ceremony.

This foreign owned company will invest $6.155m in setting up their unit and will manufacture garments items. The company will also create employment opportunity for 1012 persons including 10 foreign nationals.


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Govt to draw roadmap for auto sector 

Tuesday, 10 August 2010 23:18 

Govt to draw roadmap for auto sector


Govt to draw roadmap for auto sector
Star Business Report

The government is set to develop a comprehensive roadmap for the automobile sector by December in a bid to help the sector flourish.

"We are now opening the forum for designing the automobile sector roadmap and this will remain open until a comprehensive development plan for the sector is made," said ABM Khorshed Alam, additional secretary for the industries ministry, at a workshop organised by the ministry yesterday.

"The automobile industry is slowly but surely shifting toward the Asian countries, mainly because it has reached a saturation point in the western world," said Prof M Mahbubul Alam, head of the mechanical engineering department at Buet.

He cited an example that people from the advanced countries such as the USA and Canada boast at least one car for every three persons. On the other hand, a scanty number of people in Bangladesh have cars.

Currently, the principal users of the Asian automobiles are China, India, and Asean nations.

Low-cost vehicles namely scooters, motorcycles, mopeds and bicycles have led to the massive growth of some of the fastest developing economies such as China and India.

"We believe a bright future in this sector awaits us and it is possible to achieve, provided an appropriate and targeted comprehensive policy is developed," said Alam.

He suggested the government introduce one-stop service centres, especially for education and hospital services, which might reduce traffic tailbacks in cities considerably.

In the proposed Industry Policy 2010, however, the government has prioritised the light-engineering sector, which is capable of making almost 75 percent of the medium to high-tech auto parts.

"We have already picked the light engineering sector as a priority sector in a bid to develop it further," said Industries Ministry Dilip Barua.

"We are going to set up a separate industrial park for the automobile sector."

Dewan Zakir Hussain, industries secretary, said: "It is time to decide whether Bangladesh will turn into a dumping park for the international car makers or pursue a policy for the development of local car-manufacturing potential."

The sector people also said some former car assembly houses have now converted to trading joints due to oppressive tax regimes.


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Beacon Pharma debuts tomorrow 

Tuesday, 10 August 2010 23:17 


Beacon Pharma debuts tomorrow



Beacon Pharma debuts tomorrow
Star Business Report

Beacon Pharmaceuticals Ltd, which serves the domestic market, will make its debut on the bourses on Thursday.

The Dhaka Stock Exchange set the drug maker's first share-trading day at a meeting yesterday, DSE officials said.

The pharma company will join the market with 22 crore in ordinary shares of Tk 10 each.

The company has raised Tk 30 crore through an IPO (initial public offering) by issuing 3 crore primary shares. The IPO was to meet the working-capital needs of the company.

The paid-up capital of the company now stands at Tk 220 crore.

Beacon manufactures and markets pharma-ceuticals and their active ingredients, intravenous (IV) fluids, anti-cancer drugs, bio-tech and genetic-engineering products. The company also provides contract manufacturing and tool manufacturing services.

Beacon Pharmaceuticals will be 21st company in the pharmaceuticals and chemicals sector of the DSE. As of June, the market capitalisation of these companies was more than 7 percent of the DSE's total capitalisation, Tk 2,27,631 crore


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Samsung plans to set up software R&D centre in Bangladesh 

Sunday, 08 August 2010 22:18 

Business


Samsung sets sight on Bangladesh IT, software potentials
Plans to set up software R&D centre in Bangladesh
Kazi Azizul Islam

Samsung, a top South Korean business and industrial chaebol, has set its sight on Bangladesh&#8217;s IT potentials and now plans to set up a software research and development centre in the country.

A highly-placed source told New Age that the Korean chaebol, meaning an economic power house, has grasped the untold potentials of Bangladesh&#8217;s IT and software sector&#8212;particularly the growing availability of young software developers in country.

&#8216;We want to come in with investment and utilise them.&#8217; the source said dropping a broad hint, requesting anonymity.

He said the Korean electronic, cell phone and IT giant has already embarked on the ground work to acquire licence for investment and other initial requirements for the project.

A camp office for Samsung&#8217;s proposed venture has been set up at Samsung Dhaka branch that now mainly deals marketing of Samsung mobile sets and electronic appliances.

&#8216;The Samsung software centre in Bangladesh will be a separate business entity apart from their existing businesses here,&#8217; said an IT business partner of Samsung in Dhaka. 

&#8216;They are working for acquiring a licence from the Board of Investment for the project.&#8217;

He said Samsung planned to develop and outsource mobile application software, gaming software and other varieties of software to Bangladesh.

Samsung IT hardware, especially computer monitors, hard disks and other accessories, have a leading position in Bangladesh market. Its electronic appliances like TV sets, refrigerators and air-conditioning sets also have a significant market shares here.

Sales growth for Samsung mobile sets in the local market is expanding sharply in recent months and it has already grabbed 15 per cent of local market share of the high-end and mid-end markets where Nokia controls more than half of the market share.

Earlier, a top Samsung executive at Samsung headquarter in Seoul the proposed Samsung software centre in Dhaka would be its twelfth research and development (R&D) centre. This new facility is expected to start operation from early next year.

&#8216;There is a number of skilled IT and software workers in Bangladesh... just give a few chances to work for big IT companies and they could perform wander. Samsung could use the highly-competitive human resources in Bangladesh rather than those in India,&#8217; a top Samsung executive told Korea Times on Thursday.

He added that Samsung has acknowledged that Bangladesh could run various models that are similar to those seen in India and the South Korean technology powerhouse now wants to utilize more of the proven workforce to actively respond to rising calls over software-related capabilities.

Not detailing the size of the new facility and the amount of the initial investment, Samsung executives said they would allocate more for the relative spending to maintain human-driven policy consistencies in Bangladesh.

Faisal Alim, secretary general of the Contents Providers and Aggregators Association of Bangladesh, said Samsung R&D centre would acknowledge the growing potentials of Bangladesh in the sector.

He said despite Bangladesh is at an early stage in the industry, its potential availability of a huge pool of trainable IT enthusiastic young people could allure other global companies as well.

Alim&#8217;s company, Wintel Limited, has employed 66 of such people who develop mobile applications and gaming software and it pioneered exports of these products from Bangladesh.

Some 20 local companies are developing such products and some of them are sourcing such products to Finland mobile giant Nokia. Some Scandinavian companies are also now outsourcing their work to Bangladeshi companies.

Having assets worth $250 billion, Samsung&#8217;s manufacturing, research and marketing networks around the world employ nearly three hundred thousands people.


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Any else want to give some news about BD's economy?


----------



## Justin Joseph

*'Foreign firms want to invest only near Dhaka, Chittagong' *

*Asian investors want to set up manufacturing units or relocate their existing industries only around the national capital and port town of Chittagong in Bangladesh, says an official.*

In the first six months of 2010, the Board of Investment (BoI) had received demands for over 800 acres of industrial land, mainly in the two cities or on their outskirts.

BoI executive member Abu Reza Khan says the investors are only interested to establish or relocate their industries in either Chittagong or Dhaka.

There are no takers for the Special Economic Zones (SEZs) and Export Promotion Zones (EPZs), apparently for lack of adequate infrastructure.

'When we approached them for other cities or EPZs at other locations, they directly refuse our proposals,' The Daily Star newspaper reported Tuesday quoting Khan.

*Lured by cheap labour, top executives of the world's biggest contract manufacturer of shoes, Taiwan-based Pou Chen, intended to relocate their factories from Sichuan to Chittagong.*

BoI is stuck between increasing demands for industrial land by potential foreign investors and dearth of land in and around Chittagong and Dhaka.

Taiwanese executives from shoe manufacturers Hui Dong Wei Ming, Guangzhou Luo Lin and Sichuan Lujiayi Shoes Co, visited Dhaka hoping to relocate factories in Bangladesh, Khan told the daily.

Textile, leather goods and glass manufacturing companies also interested to relocate factories from China and Taiwan to Bangladesh.

*Taiwanese factories in China are facing shortages of workers for low-end products due to rising expectations and salaries in higher-end goods factories.*

The investors only want to be in or near the two cities, because they are worried about Bangladesh's poor infrastructure in other areas, another BoI official said.

'It is apparent that the government has no plan to create more EPZs at the two cities; but the government will ensure all facilities to private entrepreneurs to develop private EPZ and SEZ in the two cities,' a senior official of Bangladesh Export Processing Zone (Bepza) said. 

'Foreign firms want to invest only near Dhaka, Chittagong'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

* India to allow Nepal, Bhutan access to Bangladesh ports*

Dhaka, Aug 8 (bdnews24.com)--Foreign minister Dipu Moni has revealed that India would allow Nepal and Bhutan utilise Mongla and Chittagong ports to export their products to other countries.

*Briefing journalists at foreign ministry on Sunday, Moni said the Indian government would also finance a railway project from Khulna to Mongla port.*

"Khulna-Mongla railway project will also be implemented," Dipu Moni said in reply to a question from bdnews24.com correspondent, when asked whether New Delhi will provide grants to build the new railway tracks, which will directly connect Dhaka with the Southwestern port.

*Bangladesh Railway had already sent a proposal to the Indian government to construct the 76 kilometres rail tracks with grants, not loan.*
*
She said Delhi would also let Bangladesh connect with Nepal via India.*

*"Yes, they will allow Nepal and Bhutan to do third country trade," Moni told reporters.*

"Signing of new deals is not necessary for third country trade and can easily be done through a letter of exchange," she said, adding that the matter was addressed in her meeting with the Indian finance minister Pranab Mukherjee on Saturday.

She said prime minister Sheikh Hasina during her Delhi visit in January this year talked with her Indian counterpart Manmohan Singh for allowing Bangladesh to trade with Bhutan and Nepal through Indian territory.

*"India will also allow us to connect with Nepal by railway via Indian territories," Dipu Moni said.*

Railway sources said it also forwarded a proposal to the Indian government for its connectivity with Nepal through India.

As per the proposal, Bangladesh sought Indian nod for carrying products to and from Raxaul (India-Nepal border) via India's Jogobani.

Dipu Moni said she discussed the issue with Pranab Mukherjee too. 

India to allow Nepal, Bhutan access to Bangladesh ports | Business | bdnews24.com


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Software export earns $34m last fiscal*

The country earned US Dollar 33.5 million by exporting software and the IT-enabled service (ITES) in the last fiscal year, which is slightly up from that of the previous fiscal.

"The country fetched US Dollar 33.5 million by exporting software and ITES in the last fiscal year, which is US$.50 million higher than the 2008-2009 fiscal," Mahbub Zaman, President of Bangladesh Association of Software & Information Services (BASIS), told BSS on Wednesday.

He said though the country's earnings from software and the IT-enabled service (ITES) slightly increased but not to the desired level as the sector suffered a setback due to global economic recession.

"The software and ITES export to America and Europe, the main market of Bangladeshi software, reduced to a great extent due to global economic meltdown," Zaman said.

Against this backdrop, he said, they are now focusing on the markets in Asia and Africa, where Bangladeshi software and ITES have immense potentials.

Zaman said lack of infrastructure, resources and submarine cable line are the main barriers to the expansion of the country's software and ITES market.

He stressed the need for setting up more high-tech parks along with increasing submarine cable line in the greater interest of expanding the country's software market.

The BASIS president said they sought the government help to set up a software park at Janata Tower, an abandoned building at Kawran Bazar in the city.

Quoting a World Bank study, Shameem Ahsan, chairman of International Market Development of BASIS and a member of Digital Bangladesh Taskforce, said the country can earn US$ 500 million by the next four years if the existing problems in the software sector are solved.

He laid emphasis on appointing a foreign consulting firm for framing an ICT roadmap and setting up marketing desks at Bangladesh missions in New York, London and Copenhagen for expansion of the country's software market.

According to a survey conducted by BASIS recently, the average yearly growth rate of software and ITES industries in Bangladesh is over 40 percent and this growth rate is expected to continue during the years to come.

"This rapid growth is supported by good software export trends and large demand for IT automation in domestic market," the survey said.

Recently in Bangladesh, it said, large-scale automation projects have been implemented in telecom, banking, finance, pharmaceutical, and garment/textile sectors and domestic demand for software and ITES industries are, therefore, expected to go up rapidly.

The survey said more than 500 software and ITES companies are registered in Bangladesh now. "These companies employ over 12,000 ICT professionals and the average number of employees in the industry including ICT professionals is 50," the survey said.

It said the size of the IT market excluding telecom in Bangladesh is estimated at US$300 million in total.

The survey said there are about 500 software and ITES companies in Bangladesh, of which more than 100 companies are exporting their products and services to over 30 countries of the world.

"The major export market is North America, but recently many IT companies started exporting to EU countries and East Asian countries, especially to Japan," it said.

The survey said at least 30 companies out of 100 that export their products have been established through joint-venture with overseas companies or as an offshore development centre (ODC) by 100 percent foreign capital.

"Most of these companies started their operation within last two to three years, indicating that the Bangladesh software and ITES industries have started to be focused by overseas buyers," it said.

The survey said Bangladesh has high potential to become a huge source of skilled human resources with its cultural adoption capability, English language skills, analytical capability and a large number of educated and energetic youths with bright aptitude, quality and natural ability in software development.

It mentioned that European Union has ranked Bangladesh as one of the top 20 outsourcing destinations in the world.

"With tremendous potential yet to be exploited, it is anticipated that the global sourcing phenomenon will continue to expand in scope, range and geographic coverage," it said.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Country achieves 4.11pc export growth*

Commerce Minister Lt Col (retd) Faruk Khan on Tuesday said the country has achieved 4.11 percent export growth last year at a time when many countries couldn't shrug off global financial recession.

Chartered Accountants (CAs) had played an important role in achieving the export growth, he said and hoped that they would play a significant role by ensuring transparency and accountability under financial reform in the future.

Faruk Khan was speaking at the closing session of an international conference of Chartered accountants at a city hotel yesterday. Institute of Chartered Accountant of Bangladesh (ICAB) organized the conference, joined, among others, by chartered accountants from SAARC countries.

He listed various steps taken by the government including smooth supply of utilities, traffic management and increasing infrastructure development.

The commerce minister called upon the CAs to maintain international standard while performing their duties.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Investment, employment notably increased in EPZs*

Despitethe severe world economic recession the volume of investment and employment has notably increased in all eight Export Processing Zones (EPZ) of the country in the outgoing fiscal(2oo9-2010).

Highly placed sources said the investment in the EPZs has increased by nearly 48 percent while employment opportunity shot up by about 80 percent following the investment friendly environment and resumption of production in nearly 200 closed industrial units as political stability existed in the country.

Chittagong EPZ topped the enhancement of the employment opportunity among eight EPZs of the country in the fiscal (2009-10), compared to the corresponding period of the previous fiscal year.

Bangladesh Export Processing Zone Authority (BEPZA) sources said a total of 22 crore 20 lakh dollars was invested in Dhaka, Chittagong, Mongla, Ishwardi, Comilla, Adamjee, Uttara and Karnaphuli EPZs in the last fiscal (2009-2010) while the investment was 15 crore dollars in the previous fiscal 2008-2009.

BEPZA source said increase in production of the old industries, expansion of new industries and huge demand of ready-made garments in the developed countries drew more investment in the second half of the previous fiscal and created huge employment opportunities.

The EPZs created employment opportunities for about 28064 people of which 12172, a record number, were employed in Chittagong EPZ alone in the last fiscal while the same was 16103 in 2008-2009 fiscal.

The sources also said that the investment in the EPZs has been increasing by leaps and bounds since the fiscal 2006 -07.

Talking to BSS BEPZA Chairman Brigadier General (rtd) Jamil Ahmed Khan said the huge export orders of the garments in the world market increased both investment and employment opportunities in the EPZs. The Chairman said the world economic recession did not affect Bangladesh's market as investment friendly environment and political stability existed in the country.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

A bit old....but still posting it....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------







Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Time Assassin

Bangladesh has economy? OMG when did this happen. LOL Joking, i heard Dhaka is doing well for itself, but the population of Bangladesh is extremenly high.

BTW according to the World Bank Bangladesh will be the 22nd richest country in the World by 2050.


----------



## Maira La

<Time Assassin: Bangladesh has economy? OMG when did this happen. LOL Joking, i heard Dhaka is doing well for itself, but the population of Bangladesh is extremenly high.>

Hey bro, population is actually one of our big assets. We just need to turn all the unskilled labor -> skilled labor and then the economy will "boom!".

<Time Assassin: BTW according to the World Bank Bangladesh will be the 22nd richest country in the World by 2050.>

Yeah BD is supposed to be one of the "Next Eleven", which includes PK as well.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Time Assassin said:


> BTW according to the World Bank Bangladesh will be the 22nd richest country in the World by 2050.



Bangladesh's economy may grow even bigger than that as in the prediction they have assumed bangladesh will grow on an average only at the rate of 5-6% per year.

For example, in the case of turkey they have assumed that turkey's economy will be around 3.6 trillion dollar but in reality it will be around 6-6.5 trillion under current estimate and will be 8th or 9th largest economy.

Same also goes for bangladesh. The big question is that whether bangladesh will be able to match india in terms of per capita gdp by that time. If so, I would say that will be a big achivemant and for that case bangladesh's economy will be around 5-6 trillion dollar with per capita gdp of 20000 USD and with around 300 million people. But lots of hard work need to be done, education must be provided to all, electricity generation must match with demand. Lets hope for the best. It is expected bangladesh by 2017 will achive 10% GDP growth. If this happens then achieving the target will not be that tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Bangladesh's inflation is picking up as food prices spike*

DHAKA -- Bangladesh's inflation is picking up again as food prices rise, a concern for the government as nearly 40 percent of the country's population live on less than US$1 a day. The central bank said it aimed to tackle inflation but economists said that monetary policy would have little direct affect at controlling food prices in the country of more than 150 million people.

*The Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics said consumer prices rose in May by 8.65 percent from a year earlier, the highest level since March. Inflation had been coming down for two straight months since hitting more than 9 percent in February.*

Average 12-month inflation in May rose to 6.78 percent from 6.51 percent in April, running above the government's target of 6.5 percent.

Food prices in May shot up 10.72 percent from May 2009, picking up from a 10.47 percent rise in April's data.

In contrast, non-food inflation eased to 5.34 percent in May from 5.46 percent in April.

Measures are being taken to tame inflation, a senior central bank official said.

Bangladeshis living on less than US$1 a day tend to spend roughly 70 percent of their income on food, so rising prices can have a dramatic impact.

Rice prices have risen over the past few months despite a record crop, which analysts have attributed to hoarding by middlemen and a lack of control over the market from the government.

The central bank raised bank reserve requirements by 50 basis points to 5.5 percent from mid-May, its first increase since October 2005 as it shifted its focus to battling inflation.

The central bank slashed both the repo rate and the reverse repo rate by 4 percentage points to 4.5 percent and 2.5 percent, respectively, in late 2009 to protect the economy from the fallout of the global financial crisis.

Inflation has been creeping up since it hit 2.25 percent in June 2009, the lowest level in more than seven years.

Rural inflation hit 8.91 percent in May from 8.77 percent in April while urban inflation edged up to 8.01 percent from 7.95 percent in April.

Bangladesh's inflation is picking up as food prices spike - The China Post


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Enticing investments in power sector News Analysis*

Shahiduzzaman Khan

Since taking over office, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina met the power and energy officials for the third time so far including the one held this week and expressed her resentment over 'slow' pace of project works in the ailing sector. She asked the officials to intensify drive for implementing the power and energy sector projects in time. She said the existing policies and rules can be amended, if necessary, to pave the way for quick implementation of projects in the sector.

According to reports this week, the Prime Minister told the authorities to encourage local private entrepreneurs to invest in the country's ailing power and energy sector. Many local firms are showing interest to invest in power and energy sector. Summit, Energypac, ITC Group etc., are some of them. If attracted, local private investments would help prevent the flight of foreign currencies in the form of profit repatriation, it is expected.

Meanwhile, the power supply crisis has badly affected the lives of the people. The economy has been forced to pay a heavy toll. The supply-side situation has meanwhile continued to remain in a critical shape in the context of the backlog of a huge demand-supply gap and also of fast-growing domestic demand. The output of gas and electricity did not increase much in the past seven years. The present government has finalised a road-map to generate around 9,426 megawatt (mw) of electricity by 2015. Some 571 mw of electricity could be added to the national grid during the past one and a half years, according to reports. The demand for growth of electricity is outpacing the additional generation. At present, the power generation capacity is over 5,000 mw, but the everyday actual generation stands at 3800-4100 mw due to technical glitches and gas crisis.

Reports say the Power Division is now devising ways and means to attract capital from both external and domestic sources for investment in the next two decades. Ensuring reasonable and affordable price for electricity by pursuing least cost options, making the power sector financially viable and having a mix of concessional capital and foreign direct investment (FDI) are among the reforms the Power Division is undergoing with a view to enticing power sector investments. A number of road shows were organised both at home and abroad in recent months to attract investments, particularly foreign ones, to the power sector.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith recently said that the funds for implementing power and energy projects would not be a problem as the sector was on top of the government agenda. He just wanted a firm commitment from the stakeholders -- both public and private -- for coming out of the current 'catastrophic' power and energy crunch. The government is exploring all sorts of alternatives to exploit the use of coal, natural gas, hydro, liquid-fuel, liquefied natural gas (LNG), liquefied petroleum gas (LPG), nuclear plants etc., to resolve the energy crisis.

Installing new coal-fired power plants, importing electricity from power-rich neighbouring countries and setting up nuclear power plants are among the planned avenues the Division is now considering for implementation. Exchanging electricity with the bordering countries during off-peak and peak hours and establishing joint venture power plant projects with them are also in the division's action strategy. The potentials of renewable energy such as solar power, wind power and power generation from solid wastes are also being reportedly explored to enhance electricity generation for future needs.

As such, comprehensive institutional arrangements do need to be put in place for addressing the financing challenges in the urgently needed power sector investments in Bangladesh, of course with scope for further development and expansion as needs expand. For this, energy and finance ministries, Bangladesh Bank (BB) and Board of Investment (BoI) will have to work in close co-ordination to ensure flexibility and responsiveness of the available arrangements to the needs of undertakings of various sizes and types. Regular periodical contacts and consultations of these authorities with power sector entrepreneurs and the financing community will also be important in tracking and promptly addressing the needs and issues as they arise.

For a plan to install 7000 megawatt worth of power by the year 2014, financing worth of US$ 10 billion dollars will be required. This will be the avenue for the biggest opportunity being opened up for the private sector investment since the country's independence. In addition, once the government gives the go-ahead for the much-awaited coal policy -- the draft of which is being discussed for the last few years -- the country's coal sector would also open up multi-billion dollars worth of investment opportunities for the private sector over a long period of time.

Local entrepreneurs are largely of the view that ensuring public confidence will be critical to attracting investors to areas where risks have to be taken in costly ventures. If the tendering process does not appear fair, genuine bidders will gradually refrain from participating in the bids, leaving all the jobs to inept contractors who would not be able to deliver the desired results.

It is not that the government's investment policy or incentive-package that alone lures foreign investors. The investors take into consideration many other factors before deciding to come to a country. Factors such as macro-economic stability, economic governance, infrastructure, costs of doing business, political stability and law and order do also figure prominently in the minds of an investor. They also take into consideration seriously the experience and the mood of the private sector of a country before making a final investment decision.

Enticing investments in power sector


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* $1b earning a year likely from transit, transshipment treaties Economy will benefit, says FBCCI chief*

FE Report

Bangladesh can earn at least US$ 1.0 billion a year initially following signing of transit and transshipment treaties with India, FBCCI chief said Wednesday.

He said Bangladesh will earn this large amount of money from sources including transit fees, port levies, bank commissions, transportations and customs clearing and forwarding charges.

"Our economy will benefit from the transit. It will give a boost to our economy," AK Azad told the reporters.

President of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) said this at a press briefing on transit, transshipment and $1.0 billion finance by India held at its office in the city.

Mr Azad said this (transit and transshipment) will help reduce the country's the trade gap with India, which is heavily in favour of the neighbouring country.

Bangladesh imports goods worth around $3.8 billion a year from India and exports nearly $ 250 million, he said.

FBCCI chief said India will allow duty-free entry of further 8.0 million pieces of garment from Bangladesh.

Bangladesh has already exported 5.0 million pieces of garment to India as against 8.0 million allowed earlier.

Mr Azad said Bangladesh's business with Indian north-eastern states will expedite following the transit facility saying: "The transit and transshipment facility will open a new era for Bangladesh's manufacturing sectors."

Captain Imam Anowar Hossain, chairman of Asian Lubricants, told the reporters that Bangladesh might be a 'financial hub' following the transit facilities.

"Consignees from India, Nepal and Bhutan might open letters of credit with Bangladesh's commercial banks. It will help make Bangladesh a financial hub," Mr Imam hinted.

Mr Imam also said Bangladesh will earn $1.0 billion more a year as a result of the use of Indian power and gas by country's industrial sector.

Mr Imam, who joined the meeting as an expert, also said the transit will ensure Chittagong port utilisation fully.

"Currently, Chittagong port is being utilised up to 60 per cent and it's 100 per cent utilisation might take place after the transit," he added.

Mr Imam said vessels' freight charges will become lower as the transit will ensure ship's full capacity for both import and export cargoes.

Mr Azad, however, said Bangladesh's BSTI (Bangladesh Standards and Testing Institution) will be upgraded as the state-owned entity will implement four projects to be financed by $ 1.0 billion loan.

He also said: "We will procure six dredgers worth $72 million under the India financed 14 projects.

He said the terms and conditions of this loan are very easy and it will help build the country's infrastructure.

Mr Azad said the apex chamber body will visit India shortly to facilitate the country's export of cement, battery, frozen foods and food items.

"We will try to identify obstructions created by India in exporting Bangladeshi goods," Mr Azad added.

$1b earning a year likely from transit, transshipment treaties


----------



## Skies

> *A parliamentary watchdog has recommended naming the proposed Padma bridge after prime minister Sheikh Hasina's mother Begum Fazilatunnesa Mujib.*



What the hell is her contribution for BD, if any?



> 5,000 to get jobs in Gopalganj
> 
> Fri, Jul 30th, 2010 12:12 am BdST
> Gopalganj, July 29 (bdnews24.com)The government will give jobs to 5,000 unemployed youth in Gopalganj under a national scheme created to ease the country's chronic unemployment situation.





> Govt to draw roadmap for auto sector
> Star Business Report



Instead of posting it will be done, it will be done, post it has been done, it has been done type news. It's very easy to say in meetings, parties, seminars, and opening ceremonies that we will do it, we will do it in future to get public support.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* RMG exports to Japan surge*

Friday, 13 August 2010 23:50

RMG exports to Japan surge

RMG exports to Japan surge
Refayet Ullah Mirdha

Hasan Shibli, director of marketing at Base Textiles Ltd, was at his keyboard Wednesday in his meticulously neat office, primly typing in English to a new client despite the tiny beads of sweat forming at the edge of his grey-tinged but full head of hair.

His Gulshan Avenue office is air-conditioned, but yet another power outage has hit, and his generator can only support the PC, internet connection and some lights. His company exported garments worth Tk 175 crore ($27 million) in 2009, and he is determined to keep growth rapid despite the uncertain US economy. He is now negotiating with a Japanese buyer to supply two million T-shirts next year.

"It is just the beginning," says Shibli. "We started exporting to Japan two years ago. A lot of new customers are also coming to Bangladesh to purchase the Bangladeshi-made fine garments."

His interest in Japan is an example of Bangladeshi exporters looking to the Japanese market as the hottest new export destination. Apparel manufacturers and exporters are desperate for merchandisers who can speak Japanese, to get a foot in the door of an apparel market worth more than $35 billion a year.

Currently, Base Textiles is making one million T-shirts for the Japanese buyers. In 2009 it exported 2.5 lakh T-shirts to Japan. It started in 2008, with exports of 60,000 T-shirts.

Apparel exports from Bangladesh started to pick up after the Japanese government announced the China+1 strategy in 2008.

Japan is keen to reduce its dependence on China, the largest supplier of apparel items globally. The China+1 policy promotes shifting production from China to other nations, such as Bangladesh.

Being a member of the least developed countries' group, Bangladesh has duty-free access to Japan for woven product (under the generalised system of preferences, or GSP).

Knitwear faces a duty of 17 percent, as Japan clings to its aging knitwear industry.

Fazlul Hoque, former president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA), said the Japanese government invited the BKMEA leaders to talk about duty-free access for knitwear. The BKMEA had asked Japan to relax rules-of-origin for knitwear items.

Hoque has travelled to Japan several times to woo both Japanese buyers and investors to Bangladesh. If Japan allowed duty-free knitwear, it would be a great opportunity for Bangladesh, he says.

He calls the invitation by the Japanese government "a positive indication." Hoque adds that Dhaka's decision last year inspired exporters with a cash incentive of 5 percent of each apparel shipped to Japan.

The former Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) President Anwar-Ul-Alam Chowdhury Parvez said Japanese customers are a long-term and stable opportunity.

"We should avail ourselves of the opportunity," Parvez says. "We should handle with them with care, as they rely on quality."

He says manufacturers need separate production lines for the Japanese customers, as they never compromise on quality. On the other hand, Japanese buyers can afford to pay for high quality, the former BGMEA boss says.

Garment exports to Japan maintained roughly a 175 percent growth rate between 2008-10 (though the last two months data are not yet in), according to the Export Promotion Bureau.

Even with the duty, Bangladesh registered a 231 percent rise in knitwear exports to $60 million in the first 10 months of the past fiscal year; and earned $90 million from woven garment exports -- 121 percent growth over the same period a year earlier.

The Japanese textile and clothing investors are also coming to Bangladesh. Three apparel factories -- Maruhisa, Yokohama Tape and TM Textiles -- started business in Bangladesh since 2009.

Three related companies (NI Teijin, CHORI and FVG) have opened liaison offices in Dhaka, and two companies opened quality-control inspection centres (PQC and K2) to meet Japanese national standards. (Japan Industrial Standards, or JIS, differ from ISO standards.)

Japan's Fast Retailing Company Ltd, which owns Japan's casual-clothing chain Uniqlo, signed a $100,000 agreement with Bangladesh's Grameen Bank Group on July 13 to produce garments at the group's factories. Uniqlo opened a liaison office in Dhaka in 2008.

Another major Japanese apparel manufacturer, Onward Holdings Co, launched social-contribution projects in Bangladesh.

In time, the Japanese customers of local RMG factories will come to terms with domestic issues, such as power shortages and other disruptions, as well as low labour costs, observers say.

"It will take time to understand each other, because Japanese customers know Chinese industries," said Takashi Suzuki, representative of JETRO, Dhaka. "They should know other countries, like Bangladesh and Vietnam."

Ultimately, he argues, Bangladesh must increase its productivity growth if it is to remain attractive to the land that brought the world the famous trademark Hello Kitty. Until then, the honeymoon between Japan and Bangladesh's RMG sector seems to be an increasingly happy one.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Railway to link Cox's Bazar*

*7 priority projects in communications sector*
M Abul Kalam Azad

The communications ministry has taken up seven priority projects to upgrade the internal railway links and signal system and connect Bangladesh with Trans-Asian Railway (TAR) network.

Under the projects of around $ 5 billion, the tourist city of Cox's Bazar will be connected with Dhaka via Chittagong while new tracks will be constructed between Dohazari and Cox's Bazar via Ramu at an estimated cost of $ 298 million. This rail track will reach Gundum near Myanmar border to connect TAR, a railway network across Europe and Asia. This is the only missing link with TAR inside the country.

Apart from that, the Mongla port will again be brought under railway network through construction of a 53-kilometre track at a cost of about $246 million.

Considering the TAR traffic scenario, the plan also aims at constructing two railway bridges over the river Jamuna--one parallel to Bangabandhu Multipurpose Bridge at a cost of $ 1,640 million and the other near Phulchari-Bahadurabad Ghat at $1,500 million.

Meanwhile, signalling system of 20 train stations between Ishwardi-Parbatipur section, five between Rajshahi-Abdullapur section and 15 between Darsana and Khulna will also be modernised.

The project proposals have been sent to the planning commission Wednesday for scrutiny and approval.

"Once the projects are finalised, we hope to implement those in three to four years," said a communications ministry official.

The priority projects were prepared as a follow-up action, as the Regional Cooperation and Integration (RCI) in road, rail and waterways got momentum after signing of the Joint Communiqu&#233; between Bangladesh and India this January, said the official.

"Based on the decision of the joint communiqu&#233;, Bangladesh Railway identified and prioritised some projects to connect the regional and Trans-Asian Railway corridors," a senior railway official told The Daily Start last week.

He said realising the importance of the regional connectivity the Asian Development Bank (ADB) has come forward to provide technical assistance to prepare the projects by allocating $12 million in the form of ADF (Asian Development Fund) loan.

The official said implementation of the projects would increase sub-regional trade among South Asian countries, especially to and from and through Bangladesh.

According to the communications ministry's plan, the capacity of Hardinge Bridge will be strengthened to accommodate the TAR traffic load. Rail tracks between Dhaka-Maowa-Jajira-Bhanga and Bhanga-Narail-Jessore will be constructed at a cost of $1,112 million to connect Dhaka with the south-western part of the country through planned Padma Multipurpose Bridge.

At present railway network in the northern part of the country is very roundabout. The government plans to construct the two railway bridges over the Jamuna to reduce distance between Dhaka and the region. Regional and TAR traffic will also move smoothly through the region to other parts of Bangladesh via Dhaka.

Construction of the rail tracks between Mongla port and Khulna will facilitate transport from Nepal and Bhutan since Bangladesh agreed to allow the two South Asian nations use the sea port.

According to transport experts the projects require immediate implementation, as Bangladesh has the potential to become a transport and trans-shipment centre for this region since it borders India and Myanmar and is close to the landlocked countries of Bhutan and Nepal, and Kunming, the key transportation hub in southern China.

These corridors have also been identified as potential investment in the Saarc Regional Multimodal Transport Study in 2006. Of the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (Saarc) priority corridors, Bangladesh has six out of 10 road corridors, two out of five rail corridors, and two principal ports--Chittagong and Mongla--for trade.

Although the economy of South Asia is growing fast, intra-regional trade is still around 5 percent of the total trade comparing to 26 percent in ASEAN (Association for South East Asian Nations), 52 percent in NAFTA (North Atlantic Free Trade Agreement) and 56 percent in European Union.

&#8220;Bangladesh plays a key role for RCI due to its geographical position and thus requires massive investment in development of its infrastructure and connectivity for national economic development and regional trade,&#8221; said Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain.

He said the present government has emphasised improving the railway sector to make it a safe, less expensive and comfortable mode of transport for both national and international traffic.

Once implemented the projects will hugely contribute to the development of national, regional and international economy and trade, said the minister.

Railway to link Cox's Bazar


----------



## eastwatch

Govt. to Set Investment Rate at 32% of GDP by 2015
Doulot Akter Mala

The government is set to raise the rate of investment to 32 per cent of GDP by 2015, from 24 per cent, by ensuring infrastructure facility and sufficient power supply.

The sixth five-year plan (SFYP) for 2011-2015 has set the target in its first part draft. The General Economics Division (GED) of Planning Commission has recently prepared the draft of part-1.

The plan envisages a sizable increase in infrastructure investment under public-private partnership (PPP) initiative during the 2011-2015 period. 

The plan targets about 2.0 per cent of GDP in PPP-related investment in the first year, and raising it to 6.0 per cent by 2015.

Focusing on PPP in power generation, the SFYP expects $9.5 billion investment to generate targeted 9,426 MW additional electricity by 2015.

The draft 'strategic directions and policy framework' of the SFYP also aims to attain 8.0 per cent real GDP growth and contain inflation within 6.0 per cent by 2015.

It has also targeted to increase private investment to 25 per cent of GDP from 19.1 per cent in the current year.

The draft of the first part will be reviewed in a meeting tomorrow (Wednesday), chaired by Planning Minister A K Khondaker. The panel of economists, headed by Wahiduddin Mahmud, will discuss pros and cons of the draft.

The draft SFYP is set to be finalised by September, and its printed version is likely to be available by this year, said noted economist Wahiduddin Mahmud.

"The draft will be revised and reviewed excessively. The panel of economists has given some initial comments on the draft," he said.

He, however, declined to comment on the draft SFYP, as it will be further reviewed in line with the recommendations of the experts.

"The higher growth rate in the SFYP is predicted upon a substantial increase in the investment rate from the current level of 24.5 per cent of GDP to 32 per cent by the end of the plan, averaging about 29.6 per cent of GDP investment per year during the plan period," the draft SFYP said.

The SFYP eyes improvement of infrastructure, trade liberalisation and technological progress to achieve the expected growth in investment.

In a bid to achieve 8.0 per cent GDP growth, the SFYP targets to increase agricultural growth to 4.4 per cent by 2015, from 3.5 per cent in 2010.

The SFYP also targets a boost in manufacturing sector that decelerated to 5.6 per cent in 2010 from 9.7 per cent in 2006.

"The performance of manufacturing sector has suffered setback in recent years due to domestic supply constraints and the global economic recession," the draft SFYP said.

The plan focuses on increasing the manufacturing growth from the first year of the SFYP to achieve its goal.

It has targeted to raise annual industrial growth to 9.5 per cent from 5.7 per cent in 2010, with the support of rapid expansions in manufacturing, power generation, transport, telecommunications and construction sector.

The SFYP has focused to double the annual growth rate of textile and clothing sector to 10 per cent from 5.1 per cent, construction services to 8.3 per cent from 6.2 per cent, leather products to 11 per cent from 7.7 per cent, and machinery to 9.3 per cent from 5.9 per cent.

"Revival of industrial growth is a precondition for high quality employment generation in the non-agricultural sector," it said.

The deceleration of industrial sector activities in recent years is primarily attributable to the slowdown in output expansion in the manufacturing sector, which accounts for about two thirds of industrial sector output," the draft plan added.


----------



## Patriot

Excellent Work by BD Government - I see only good news from Bangladesh.I can see Bangladesh GDP Doubling in a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

Patriot said:


> Excellent Work by BD Government - I see only good news from Bangladesh.I can see Bangladesh GDP Doubling in a decade.


Thank you, and I hope all the best for my pakistani brothers in the floods as well as their economy, One day South Asia will rise!


----------



## eastwatch

sami6108 said:


> * Dhaka set to launch Mission Africa*
> 
> Tuesday, 03 August 2010 20:58
> 
> Dhaka set to launch Mission Africa
> 
> Dhaka set to launch Mission Africa
> Author / Source : ANIS ALAMGIR
> 
> 'Mission Africa,' the new initiative of the Bangladesh foreign ministry aimed at exploring four major areas in the second largest continent of the world, will set sail from August 23.


Thanks for the news clip. The news above concentrated on our diplomatic activities in the future. But, it did not say about one very important business opportunity for some, if not all, of the african countries. That is the possibility of exporting raw cotton to BD by a number of central african countries.

Many of these countries produce very high quality cotton, but cannot export to the outside world because of many bottlenecks. On the contrary, BD imports most of its cotton from India. Because Indian supplies fluctuate every year and BD demand is also very high, therefore, it is importing this item also from Pakistan as well as from a few central asian coutries.

BD's export value of apparels was about $12.5 billion last fiscal and the market is expanding. It has created an opportunity for the cotton producing african countries to export their produce to BD. Ambassadors/representatives from these countries have held meetings with BD govt and apparel manufacturing organizations.

The main bottleneck in the african side is, it takes about three months for them to bring their goods to the nearest port. It is all because they have very weak infrstructures. So, BD govt has proposed that these african govts rent big warehouses in Chittagong and stock their products there, so that our traders can immediately buy their goods.

When I talked about this prospect to my african friends and told them that their export volume may surpass $2 billion in the future, they were quite surprised. It is just a big money. I think this kind of economic cooperation by BD will help bring about the economic emancipation of african people and will create a very positive attitude about BD in their minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Local co targets export of refurbished vehicles*

Sunday, 15 August 2010 21:08

Business

Local co targets export of refurbished vehicles
Shakhawat Hossain

3G Engineering Limited &#8212; the country&#8217;s first export oriented auto refurbishing plant at Mongla Export Processing Zone in Khulna &#8212; would start operation from next November, said officials.

Construction of the factory on a 1,200 square meter area at Mongla EPZ would be completed in October, general manager of the company Sailen Mondal told New Age on Saturday.

The company is expecting to start reconditioning and refurbishing imported old vehicles in the following months which would help the company to ship out the first consignment of the vehicles early next year.

The exported consignment would have at least 100 redecorated cars including double-decker and single-decker buses, jeeps and other vehicles, he said.

3G Engineering was established by a 35-year old Bangladeshi-born British citizen, Abdul Jahan, last year when the company struck a deal with Mongla EPZ to invest US$ 11 million to set up the factory with most modern equipments having capacity to roll out 400 old vehicles in new shape annually.

Jahan said they would import old vehicles like Volvo, Mercedes Benz, BMW and Land Rover mainly from Europe to refurbish those.

Such vehicles have strong demand in countries like South Africa, Ghana and Nigeria as they cost one-thirds of the prices of new ones, he said.

3G Engineering Ltd was scheduled to start its operation last July, but faced delay because of problems among the directors of the company, it was learnt.

The company would hire 10 automobile engineers from England and also create employment opportunity for 206 Bangladeshis in the initial years. The number of workers would go up with the progress of the plant, said Mondal.

This is an interesting project that will help the country to produce skilled workforce, said a senior official of Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority.

&#8216;We don&#8217;t have any practical knowledge about the refurbished consumers&#8217; items like vehicles, refrigerators, air coolers and computers,&#8217; he said, adding that the EPZ authority was eagerly waiting for the commissioning of the factory.
Share


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Local investments grow by 5.67 percent in last fiscal
*

Monday, 16 August 2010 23:55

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Local investments grow by 5.67 percent in last fiscal
BSS, Dhaka

The country has experienced a 5.67 percent rise in domestic investment during the last fiscal ending June this year, despite a global economic meltdown that led to slow pace of foreign direct investment in Bangladesh.

Board of Investment (BOI) sources on Monday said a total of 1,470 development projects involving Taka 33,674 crore were registered with the government during 2009-'10 fiscal against Taka 31,867 crore in the corresponding period of the previous year.

"The highest number of projects registered were from readymade garments," said an official of the BOI, adding a total of 642 projects were enlisted in RMG during the period, followed by 258 in engineering and 200 in chemical sector.

The UNCTAD, the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development, in its report has showed higher growth of domestic investment in Bangladesh amid a recession in foreign direct investments last year.

The domestic investment has experienced a depression over years, especially between 2006 and 2008, sources said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Summit Power-GE joint move to boost electricity generation*

Sunday, 15 August 2010 21:09

Summit Power-GE joint move to boost electricity generation

Summit Power-GE joint move to boost electricity generation
M Azizur Rahman

Summit Power Ltd, one of the country's fastest growing power generation companies, has partnered with global power giant General Electric (GE) to boost electricity generation by at least five times to 1,667 megawatts (mw) in next five years.

"We have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the US-based GE which has agreed to join us in our future combined cycle electricity generation projects," Summit Power Chairman Muhammed Aziz Khan told the FE in an exclusive interview.

He said the GE has committed to take up 20 per cent equity and provide technical support in Summit's combined cycle power generation ventures.

Summit Power, which has already emerged as the country's biggest private sector power generation company with current output of 350 mw, also received 'encouraging' signals from the Asian Development Bank (ADB) to help implement its upcoming power generation projects.

The Manila-based multilateral donor agency has recently issued a letter of intent (LoI) to be associated with Summit Power in its power generation ventures, said the top brass of Summit.

"We are also in talks with world's leading engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contractors to engage them with Summit's future power generation projects," said Mr Khan.

He said that Summit is very well positioned to receive award of substantial number of electricity generation projects and is on right track to arrange necessary funds, adequate technology and sufficient manpower.

Summit Power has already been short listed by the Power Ministry for setting up several big power plant projects including Bibiyana 300 mw-450 mw combined cycle power plant (unit 1), Meghnaghhat dual fuel 300 mw-450 mw combined cycle power plant, Bibiyana 300 mw-450 mw combined cycle power plant (unit 2) and Bhola 150 mw-225 mw combined cycle power plant.

Bangladesh Power Development Board and the ministry has already qualified Summit primarily for installing these projects after scrutinising bids, experience and the company's commitment.

Awarding of these power plant projects would be completed within months.

It has also submitted bids for setting up three more power plants -Madanganj 150 mw-225 mw plant, Keraniganj 150 mw-225 mw plant and Jamalpur 100 mw power plant.

Evaluation of these projects would be completed soon.

The power ministry floated tenders for setting up these power plants in line with the government's commitment to add an additional 9,426 mw of electricity by 2015.

The government has already put the power generation activities on top of its priority lists and in line with its commitment to augment electricity generation in its election manifesto.

It has decided to come up with a number of new power plant projects to implement a mega plan to generate 20,000 mw of electricity by 2021.

"We will take part in all the future biddings for upcoming power plant projects to reach our electricity generation target," the Summit Power chairman said.

He said the company has concentrated on power generation business from the very outset and became the country's first successful private IPP and commissioned three small power plants at different locations totalling its generation capacity to only 33 mw in 2001.

As the outcome of its sincerity and dedication, Summit has boosted its overall electricity generation by over 10 times to 350 mw within the past nine years.

"Summit is now more organised than ever before," said Mr Khan.

The company posted 74 per cent rise in profit to Tk 5.60 billion in the first half of 2010, compared to the same period a year ago, strengthening its foothold in electricity generation.

The country is now reeling under an acute electricity crisis as the overall generation is hovering around 3,800 mw against the official demand by Power Development Board (PDB) of 5,200 mw.

At present only 40 per cent of the country's 160 million plus population have access to electricity.

Summit Power chairman believes that the country's overall electricity demand would exceed far more than what the government is currently stating once the remaining 60 per cent population come under electricity coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata*

Sunday, 15 August 2010 21:10

Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata

Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata
Jasim Uddin Khan

The government has started the groundwork for the country's third seaport at Kuakata aiming to improve the economic condition of the people in the region as well as to facilitate India, Nepal and Bhutan to transit goods.

A high-powered technical committee, headed by Captain S Arif Mahmood, member (marine and harbour), Chittagong port authority, visited Kuakata last month and primarily recommended the site for a port.

The committee submitted its report to the shipping ministry last week.

"The site is feasible as we observed from the surface,&#8221; Mahmood said on Tuesday, &#8220;We suggested that the government carry out a techno-economic feasibility study before going ahead with the construction."

Shipping Minister Sahjahan Khan on Wednesday said everything will be finalised based on the technical report, adding, "It'll be a small port initially.&#8221;

A seaport in Kuakata will make movement of goods more convenient than through the ports at Chittagong and Mongla, since it is positioned at the centre of the coast, the minister earlier said.

Chittagong port is the country's prime seaport that handles about 90 per cent maritime export-import trade with an average 10 per cent yearly growth. The Mongla port, the second largest seaport, handles the rest 10 per cent of the trade.

If all goes well, the construction of the port will begin by 2012 with an estimated cost of Tk 2500 crore that includes the construction cost of some 34 km link road, a shipping ministry official said.

The source of funding, however, is still unknown but the government is likely to approach foreign donors, said the official, who sought anonymity on the ground that it is too early to comment.

Under the transit agreements with India and Nepal, Bangladesh expects some five lakh containers a year from these two countries and possibly from Bhutan. Once in operation, the port will handle nearly half of these containers, he said.

The government move came following a meeting of the parliamentary standing committee on shipping ministry that suggested building a third seaport in Patuakhali region earlier this year.

State Minister for water resources Mahbubur Rahman, also a member of the committee, wrote a letter to the shipping ministry suggesting to undertake initiatives in this regard following the meeting.

The shipping minister then visited the proposed site on May 21 this year and said at a rally that the government is planning to build a seaport there.

It would be wise for the government to establish a third seaport in the Patuakhali region, Rahman, a lawmaker for Patuakhali-4 constituency, said in his letter to the shipping ministry.

It will help develop the economic condition of the people in this underdeveloped coastal area, the letter stated.

According to the government district portal, the total population in Patuakhali district is 15,37,137 mostly depending on agriculture, fishing and rearing livestock.


----------



## M_Saint

sami6108 said:


> * Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata*
> 
> Sunday, 15 August 2010 21:10
> 
> Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata
> 
> Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata
> Jasim Uddin Khan
> 
> The government has started the groundwork for the country's third seaport at Kuakata aiming to improve the economic condition of the people in the region as well as to facilitate India, Nepal and Bhutan to transit goods.
> 
> A high-powered technical committee, headed by Captain S Arif Mahmood, member (marine and harbour), Chittagong port authority, visited Kuakata last month and primarily recommended the site for a port.
> 
> The committee submitted its report to the shipping ministry last week.
> 
> "The site is feasible as we observed from the surface, Mahmood said on Tuesday, We suggested that the government carry out a techno-economic feasibility study before going ahead with the construction."
> 
> Shipping Minister Sahjahan Khan on Wednesday said everything will be finalised based on the technical report, adding, "It'll be a small port initially.
> 
> A seaport in Kuakata will make movement of goods more convenient than through the ports at Chittagong and Mongla, since it is positioned at the centre of the coast, the minister earlier said.
> 
> Chittagong port is the country's prime seaport that handles about 90 per cent maritime export-import trade with an average 10 per cent yearly growth. The Mongla port, the second largest seaport, handles the rest 10 per cent of the trade.
> 
> If all goes well, the construction of the port will begin by 2012 with an estimated cost of Tk 2500 crore that includes the construction cost of some 34 km link road, a shipping ministry official said.
> 
> The source of funding, however, is still unknown but the government is likely to approach foreign donors, said the official, who sought anonymity on the ground that it is too early to comment.
> 
> Under the transit agreements with India and Nepal, Bangladesh expects some five lakh containers a year from these two countries and possibly from Bhutan. Once in operation, the port will handle nearly half of these containers, he said.
> 
> The government move came following a meeting of the parliamentary standing committee on shipping ministry that suggested building a third seaport in Patuakhali region earlier this year.
> 
> State Minister for water resources Mahbubur Rahman, also a member of the committee, wrote a letter to the shipping ministry suggesting to undertake initiatives in this regard following the meeting.
> 
> The shipping minister then visited the proposed site on May 21 this year and said at a rally that the government is planning to build a seaport there.
> 
> It would be wise for the government to establish a third seaport in the Patuakhali region, Rahman, a lawmaker for Patuakhali-4 constituency, said in his letter to the shipping ministry.
> 
> It will help develop the economic condition of the people in this underdeveloped coastal area, the letter stated.
> 
> According to the government district portal, the total population in Patuakhali district is 15,37,137 mostly depending on agriculture, fishing and rearing livestock.



Ek tanete jemon temon 
du tanete rugi. 
Tin tanete raja ujir 
char taanete sukhi
--------------------

Above are some lines of a song, the theme of which reflects Gaja's impact on one's thinking. Whereas BD's economy is in complete doldrum with the dry up of FDI, excessive borrwing from banks, downward trend in foreign currency flow and lesser of exports in ever passing months; Our friend Sami6108 likes to glorify it with korenge i.e 'Futuristic hope' that seems like synonymous to Gaja, oh Awamy Gaja's impact, no?


----------



## eastwatch

sami6108 said:


> * Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata*
> 
> Sunday, 15 August 2010 21:10
> 
> Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata
> 
> Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata
> Jasim Uddin Khan


A seaport is certainly a project that cannot be built in one or two years. I just hope the name will be Kuakata Port, and not something in the name of Begum Hasina's father or mother, such as Bangopita Port or Bangomata Port. 

A port in Kuakata will serve centrally located areas in Barisal Division and old Faridpur District with a population of more than 20 million (assumed). Not only that, after the completion of 6.2 km Padma Bridge, the new Port may be nearer to Dhaka than the present CTG Port is, at least in terms of travel time.

I would also prefer the construction of a harbour too in the coastal sea with a 6 metre high seawall so that the ships and fishing boats can take shelter during cyclones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> *such as Bangopita Port or Bangomata Port.*




ROFLMAO....!!! Good 1 bro...


Cheers!!!


----------



## eastwatch

Patriot said:


> Excellent Work by BD Government - I see only good news from Bangladesh.I can see Bangladesh GDP Doubling in a decade.



Thanks. If the GDP increases 6% every year for the next 12 yrs, then it will double by that time. The present rate of increase is approximately 6%.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> A seaport is certainly a project that cannot be built in one or two years. I just hope the name will be Kuakata Port, and not something in the name of Begum Hasina's father or mother, such as Bangopita Port or Bangomata Port.
> 
> A port in Kuakata will serve centrally located areas in Barisal Division and old Faridpur District with a population of more than 20 million (assumed). Not only that, after the completion of 6.2 km Padma Bridge, the new Port may be nearer to Dhaka than the present CTG Port is, at least in terms of travel time.
> 
> I would also prefer the construction of a harbour too in the coastal sea with a 6 metre high seawall so that the ships and fishing boats can take shelter during cyclones.



When Mongla is dying, how feasible will it be for Kuakata? Will it be another VOTE making project or is there any substance to this project? Im just little cynic about this project.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> When Mongla is dying, how feasible will it be for Kuakata? Will it be another VOTE making project or is there any substance to this project? Im just little cynic about this project.



It is a good question. When Mongla is in ruin for more than two decades, then why another port? Sometimes I read in the newspapers that Khulna/Jessore zone is fast becoming a hub for smalll industries. I have also read that the industrialists import machineries not via Mongla, but via CTG.

The PM was telling other day that CTG port is under-utilized at only 40&#37; of its capacity. Now, suddenly the PM declared another of her dream project in Kuakata.

Very difficult to guess what is in her mind. May be it is to keep the people in Barisal busy with guessing and hoping. Perhaps, you are right. The project will remain in the dream, but will bring votes to the ruling party. So, it may be an election ploy.

Like CTG and Mongla, even small ships cannot enter Kuakata, unless it is built in deep sea. So, Kuakata at best can be a port suitable only for use by the coasters. Medium ships will be anchored off the CTG port and small coasters would unload the cargo at Kuakata.

I think, before the govt runs after a new port, it should try to save Mongla by hauling cargo from ships anchored off the CTG shore.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Spore keen to hire 40,000 maids from Bangladesh*

Although demand for the country's labourers has been shrinking over the world recently due to the global economic meltdown, Singapore is very keen to hire some 40,000 maids from Bangladesh, reports UNB.

The Singapore government is expecting that the hiring process will start within the next three months.

The offer came when a four-member delegation of Singapore's Association of Employment Agencies (AEA) called on Labour and Employment Minister Khandker Mosharraf Hossain at his office Thursday.

AEA President Shirley N Chion Peng led the delegation, accompanied by Johnny Lim, Huah Teng Lin and Sowmia Latha.

During the meeting, the delegation informed the minister that at present some 190,000 housemaids are required in Singapore, out of which they are willing to hire some 40,000 from Bangladesh and the number will be increased gradually.

The Singapore government has fixed the housemaids' monthly salary at US $250. The required educational qualification of the housemaids is Grade 8.

The delegation also informed that they will sign a formal agreement with the Bangladeshi government soon in this regard.

Khandker Mosharraf Hossain said that although this is the first offer of hiring housemaid from Singapore, more labourers will be sent to other sectors in Singapore as in the past, and he has made a request to this effect. 

Spore keen to hire 40,000 maids from Bangladesh


----------



## bd_4_ever

*BGMEA lauds govt decision to revive 270 sick RMG units*

BGMEA Thursday appreciated the government's latest decision of reviving 270 sick garment factories to help rehabilitate the units by resuming production.

Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) in a statement said the decision has proved that the government is industry and labour-friendly.

The government's decision came considering the important role of the ready-made garments (RMG) sector in national economy and export trade, and in creating employment opportunity.

According to the decision, the sick industries will get an opportunity to receive fresh loans, and repay the principal amount of their default bank loans in 10-yearly instalments. Owners of the sick garment industries will not have to pay any amount for getting their default loans rescheduled.

Earlier, the BGMEA submitted a list of 270 garment factories to the Finance Ministry to avail the special financial facility.

A senior BGMEA official said the steps would help the closed garment factories resume their production. "The garment sector is doing well amid various internal and external challenges. We want speedy and smooth implementation of the decision to enhance our export," he added.

BGMEA lauds govt decision to revive 270 sick RMG units


----------



## eastwatch

At least Singapore society is more civilized comparing to the societies of S. Arabia, where maids are subjected to regular tortures. BD govt should pursue the matter with the govt of Singapore. Houses there seek maids because the housewives also go after their carreer. So, naturally the live-in maids are needed to look after the children, shopping and cooking. 

Our women are capable to do all these chores, except that they need a kind of training before they are hired because Singapore society is different from ours.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^
Now a days manpower office dont allow any woman to go abroad without going through a month long training which covers laguage, culture, safety and how to seek help from embassies if they were subject to sexual abuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

anything exciting that BD is doing for the economy?


----------



## Skies

British_Bangladeshi said:


> anything exciting that BD is doing for the economy?



Hmmm, Since AL regime is going on, so if you like Awami league then there are lots of exciting hopeful news. Everyday they are saying we will do it, we will do it, we will do it whether those are feasible or not.

According to AL - giving transit and port facility to India is the biggest economic opportunity for BD by which BD will become richer more and more quickly. It is assumed by AL and some other people (not everyone) that BD will get lots of US $$$$$ from it, but that does not matter whether other country-interests are badly affected or not, lol.

If AL can proof they were able to boost BD's economy before next election then they may win the next election. Otherwise, AL has zero possibility with its reduced popularity for many reasons. So wait and see up to next election which will proof whether today's AL-economy-dreams were true or false. But right now we can see that AL is desperately busy with unnecessary irritating changing names of dot dot dot and constitution along with showing either feasible or unfeasible economy dreams to the people of Bangladesh. 


* By the way, few private companies are doing well by their own effort like Walton.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Country marks $2.66b surplus BoP*

Country marked a US dollar 2.661 billion surplus Balance of Payment (BoP) during eleven months of last fiscal year from to july 09 May 10,2010 on a record jump in inflow of remittance and exports receipts, associated with rise in other heads of current transfers.

The BoP during same period of previous fiscal, 2008-09, registered a surplus of US dollar 1.393 billion, while the collection in the same head totaled at US dollar 2.427 billion from July 09 to April 10 last year, according to the figures of Bangladesh Bank.

The receipts of funds from current transfer during the said period of last fiscal recorded an increase to US dollar 10.667 billion against US dollar 9.278 billion in the corresponding period of previous fiscal.

Inflow of remittance was the major contributor to the current transfers as it shared US dollar 10.095 billion during the same period last year against US dollar 8.770 billion in the corresponding period of the previous fiscal.

Although the trade balance during the said eleven months was in disfavor of the country, the export earnings recorded a substantial rise, managing to escape froma negative growth due to global recession.

The receipts from exports of commodities totaled to US dollar 14.519 billion during the period on 2010 against US dollar 14.162 billion in same period of previous fiscal.

On the other hand, country made payments of US dollar 19.404 billion in eleven months of last fiscal rising from US dollar 18.888 billion from July 08 to May 09 in 2010, resulting to deficit of US dollar 4.885 billion in the overall external trade.

The deficit in external trade, however, was US dollar 4.726 billion during July 08 to May 09 last fiscal. The trade deficit during July 09 to April 10, last year was US dollar 4.501 billion, with export of US dollar 12.965 billion against imports of US dollar 17.466 billion.

The service sector recorded a deficit balance of US dollar 1.585 billion during eleven months of last fiscal, against deficit of US dollar 1.546 billion in the corresponding period of previous fiscal.

Of total services, country receipts of US dollar 1.741 billion during July 09 to April 10 2010, for external services against its payments of US dollar 3.326 billion made for taking services from foreigners. Capital accounts, including direct investment, portfolio investment and other investments, totaled to US dollar 291 million in eleven months of last fiscal against US dollar 277 million in from July 09 to April 10 but US dollar 409 million in eleven months of the previous fiscal.

Although foreign direct investment fell to US dollar 621 million in the said eleven months of last fiscal from US dollar 901 million of the same period of the previous fiscal, the position for other investment head managed to reduce deficit to US dollar 1.067 billion from US dollar 1.415 billion in the same period of the previous fiscal.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## bd_4_ever

*RD Milk brings fortune for monga-hit people in Rangpur*

RANGPUR, Aug 21: The Rangpur Dairy (RD) Milk processing factory at Boldipukur in Mithapukur Upazila of the district has provided solvency to hundreds of monga-hit poor in Rangpur.

These poor people are now rearing cows at home and selling milk to factory, first ever small private industry set up in the district after the commissioning of Jamuna Bridge.

Rangpur Dairy Milk undertook a laudable step earlier, to support the poor providing cows on easy terms to produce milk at home so that they might be benefited financially.

RD Milk Manager Ashraful Alam said, "We provided 400 cows among 350 families of Salaipur and Muradpur under Mithapukur Upazilla.

He said, "The company not only aims to do business but also wants to create a financially sound community in the process."

He said, "RD Milk has not donated the cows to the beneficiaries free of cost. They had to pay the purchase rate of the cows in exchange of supplying milk to the factories for a certain period. When the prices of the cows are completely realized, the authority would transfer ownership of the animals to them," he said.

Alam Miah at Muradpur in Mithapukur Upazilla who received two cows from RD Milk said that he paid the price of the cow to the company. He is now milking 30 litres out of which earning Tk 750 a day.

RD Milk Managing Director Foqueruzzaman said, the poor people of Rangpur as well as dairy farmers in the district are getting benefit from RD. He said the dairy farmers in Rangpur who were in utter frustration and were about to close their farms due to frequent loss even two years back are now getting profit by selling milk to RD Milk.

RD Milk has now been producing full cream milk through Ultra High Temperature (UHT) method. Only three companies in the country were producing full cream milk through UHT method. The companies include- PRAN, AKIZ and RD milk.

Now we are supplying the milk products to Dhaka and other parts of the country including the northern districts. At present, about 15000 litres of milk are being processed a day in the industry.

Foqueruzzaman told the FE, "We have a plan to turn RD Milk as one of the biggest milk processing industries of the country so that about 30,000 dairy farmers of Rangpur and its adjoining districts may get benefit."

He said the authority has completed preparation to produce RD Butter, RD Tea, and RD Sweets. He also expressed his dissatisfaction at the absence of gas supply through pipeline and adequate electricity in Rangpur.

The production cost will be reduced at least 50 per cent if there is gas supply. Power shortage often hampers production resulting in loss to the company, he added.

Regarding prospect of RD Milk, FBCCI Vice-President and former President of Rangpur Chamber of Commerce and Industry Mostafa Azad Choudhury said it is the first ever industry set up in Rangpur with the Equity Entrepreneur Fund (EEF) of Bangladesh Bank. He expressed the hope that RD Milk might help a lot in bringing socio-economic change in Rangpur.

RD Milk brings fortune for monga-hit people in Rangpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Great to see that China is interested to learn from our experience*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chinese minister in city to see anti-poverty programme*

The Chinese minister for poverty alleviation and development, Fan Xiaojian, arrived here on Friday for a weeklong visit to get a first-hand impression of poverty alleviation and microcredit programmes in Bangladesh, according to an official of the foreign ministry.
Fan, who is director of the Poverty Alleviation Office of the Chinese State Council and has the rank of Cabinet minister, is scheduled to call on Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on August 25, according to a Chinese Embassy official in Dhaka.
He will also call on foreign affairs minister Dipu Moni, agriculture minister Matia Chowdhury and LGRD and cooperatives minister Syed Ashraful Islam.
He will visit and inspect several grassroots-level programmes of the BRAC and the Grameen Bank.
Fan will leave Dhaka on August 26 for India. 

Front Page


----------



## eastwatch

Summit Power-GE joint move to boost electricity generation

Summit Power-General Electric to Boost Electricity Generation
M Azizur Rahman

Summit Power Ltd, one of the country's fastest growing power generation companies, has partnered with global power giant General Electric (GE) to boost electricity generation by at least five times to 1,667 megawatts (mw) in next five years.

"We have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the US-based GE which has agreed to join us in our future combined cycle electricity generation projects," Summit Power Chairman Muhammed Aziz Khan told the FE in an exclusive interview.

He said the GE has committed to take up 20 per cent equity and provide technical support in Summit's combined cycle power generation ventures. 

Summit Power, which has already emerged as the country's biggest private sector power generation company with current output of 350 mw, also received 'encouraging' signals from the Asian Development Bank (ADB) to help implement its upcoming power generation projects.

The Manila-based multilateral donor agency has recently issued a letter of intent (LoI) to be associated with Summit Power in its power generation ventures, said the top brass of Summit. 

"We are also in talks with world's leading engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contractors to engage them with Summit's future power generation projects," said Mr Khan. 

He said that Summit is very well positioned to receive award of substantial number of electricity generation projects and is on right track to arrange necessary funds, adequate technology and sufficient manpower.

Summit Power has already been short listed by the Power Ministry for setting up several big power plant projects including Bibiyana 300 mw-450 mw combined cycle power plant (unit 1), Meghnaghhat dual fuel 300 mw-450 mw combined cycle power plant, Bibiyana 300 mw-450 mw combined cycle power plant (unit 2) and Bhola 150 mw-225 mw combined cycle power plant.

Bangladesh Power Development Board and the ministry has already qualified Summit primarily for installing these projects after scrutinising bids, experience and the company's commitment.

Awarding of these power plant projects would be completed within months.

It has also submitted bids for setting up three more power plants -Madanganj 150 mw-225 mw plant, Keraniganj 150 mw-225 mw plant and Jamalpur 100 mw power plant.

Evaluation of these projects would be completed soon.

The power ministry floated tenders for setting up these power plants in line with the government's commitment to add an additional 9,426 mw of electricity by 2015.

The government has already put the power generation activities on top of its priority lists and in line with its commitment to augment electricity generation in its election manifesto. 

It has decided to come up with a number of new power plant projects to implement a mega plan to generate 20,000 mw of electricity by 2021.

"We will take part in all the future biddings for upcoming power plant projects to reach our electricity generation target," the Summit Power chairman said.

He said the company has concentrated on power generation business from the very outset and became the country's first successful private IPP and commissioned three small power plants at different locations totalling its generation capacity to only 33 mw in 2001.

As the outcome of its sincerity and dedication, Summit has boosted its overall electricity generation by over 10 times to 350 mw within the past nine years.

"Summit is now more organised than ever before," said Mr Khan.

The company posted 74 per cent rise in profit to Tk 5.60 billion in the first half of 2010, compared to the same period a year ago, strengthening its foothold in electricity generation.

The country is now reeling under an acute electricity crisis as the overall generation is hovering around 3,800 mw against the official demand by Power Development Board (PDB) of 5,200 mw.

At present only 40 per cent of the country's 160 million plus population have access to electricity.

Summit Power chairman believes that the country's overall electricity demand would exceed far more than what the government is currently stating once the remaining 60 per cent population come under electricity coverage.


----------



## eastwatch

bd_4_ever said:


> *Great to see that China is interested to learn from our experience*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Chinese minister in city to see anti-poverty programme*
> 
> The Chinese minister for poverty alleviation and development, Fan Xiaojian, arrived here on Friday for a weeklong visit to get a first-hand impression of poverty alleviation and microcredit programmes in Bangladesh, according to an official of the foreign ministry.
> Fan, who is director of the Poverty Alleviation Office of the Chinese State Council and has the rank of Cabinet minister, is scheduled to call on Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on August 25, according to a Chinese Embassy official in Dhaka.
> He will also call on foreign affairs minister Dipu Moni, agriculture minister Matia Chowdhury and LGRD and cooperatives minister Syed Ashraful Islam.
> He will visit and inspect several grassroots-level programmes of the BRAC and the Grameen Bank.
> Fan will leave Dhaka on August 26 for India.
> 
> Front Page



It seems that Mr. Fan, the Chinese minister, is in Bangladesh to know and learn about how BD NGOs like BRAC or Grameen Bank are trying to alleviate poverty in the country by extending micro-finance to our housewives living in the villages. Their activities have been accepted as a role model by many of the poor countries, as well as by a number of developed countries. 

Bangladesh shows the way. Cheers.


----------



## eastwatch

Monday, August 16, 2010
Plan to build 3rd seaport at Kuakata 
Jasim Uddin Khan 

The government has started the groundwork for the country's third seaport at Kuakata aiming to improve the economic condition of the people in the region as well as to facilitate India, Nepal and Bhutan to transit goods.

A high-powered technical committee, headed by Captain S Arif Mahmood, member (marine and harbour), Chittagong port authority, visited Kuakata last month and primarily recommended the site for a port. 

The committee submitted its report to the shipping ministry last week. 

"The site is feasible as we observed from the surface,&#8221; Mahmood said on Tuesday, &#8220;We suggested that the government carry out a techno-economic feasibility study before going ahead with the construction." 

Shipping Minister Sahjahan Khan on Wednesday said everything will be finalised based on the technical report, adding, "It'll be a small port initially.&#8221; 

A seaport in Kuakata will make movement of goods more convenient than through the ports at Chittagong and Mongla, since it is positioned at the centre of the coast, the minister earlier said. 

Chittagong port is the country's prime seaport that handles about 90 per cent maritime export-import trade with an average 10 per cent yearly growth. The Mongla port, the second largest seaport, handles the rest 10 per cent of the trade.

If all goes well, the construction of the port will begin by 2012 with an estimated cost of Tk 2500 crore that includes the construction cost of some 34 km link road, a shipping ministry official said.

The source of funding, however, is still unknown but the government is likely to approach foreign donors, said the official, who sought anonymity on the ground that it is too early to comment. 

Under the transit agreements with India and Nepal, Bangladesh expects some five lakh containers a year from these two countries and possibly from Bhutan. Once in operation, the port will handle nearly half of these containers, he said. 

The government move came following a meeting of the parliamentary standing committee on shipping ministry that suggested building a third seaport in Patuakhali region earlier this year. 

State Minister for water resources Mahbubur Rahman, also a member of the committee, wrote a letter to the shipping ministry suggesting to undertake initiatives in this regard following the meeting. 

The shipping minister then visited the proposed site on May 21 this year and said at a rally that the government is planning to build a seaport there. 

It would be wise for the government to establish a third seaport in the Patuakhali region, Rahman, a lawmaker for Patuakhali-4 constituency, said in his letter to the shipping ministry.

It will help develop the economic condition of the people in this underdeveloped coastal area, the letter stated.

According to the government district portal, the total population in Patuakhali district is 15,37,137 mostly depending on agriculture, fishing and rearing livestock.


----------



## eastwatch

DHAKA UPBEAT ABOUT IRANIAN IPI OFFER
Petrobangla looks to project's benefits
M Azizur Rahman

The government would welcome the Iranian proposal of tagging Bangladesh with the proposed US$ 7.5 billion cross-border gas pipeline to meet its mounting natural gas requirements in industries and power plants, top officials said Sunday. 

"We would be very happy to be a part of the proposed multi-country gas pipeline," state-owned Petrobangla chairman Dr Hossain Monsur told the FE.

He said it would be very useful for the country if it can bring energy-rich Iran's gas inside the border.

Joining the proposed Iran-Pakistan-India (IPI) gas pipeline would also help ease energy crisis of this region, said the Petrobangla chairman.

Bangladesh's Deputy Leader in Parliament Syeda Sajeda Chowdhury earlier said that the government should consider the proposal of the Iranian government to take their gas through the proposed pipeline.

She also informed parliament that a process is underway to bring gas from Iran to Kolkata, the main city of the Indian state of West Bengal bordering Bangladesh through the pipeline and it can be extended up to Bangladesh.

Iran recently proposed the energy-starved Bangladesh to get involved with the proposed cross-border gas pipeline. 

The Iranian ambassador to Bangladesh sent a letter to this effect to the finance ministry's economic relations division (ERD) showing interest to involve Bangladesh along with two other South Asian countries in the much- talked-about multi-country gas pipeline.

An ERD official acknowledged to having such a letter from the Iranian envoy and said the letter has been forwarded to the energy ministry to look into the issue.

If established, the pipeline would be the first cross-border multi-country gas pipeline involving South Asian countries.

India, Myanmar and Bangladesh earlier agreed in principle to set up a tri-nation gas pipeline to carry Myanmar gas to India across Bangladesh territory.

Disagreements over multifarious issues of the countries concerned, however, stalled the progress of installing the tri-nation gas pipeline.

Officials said if Bangladesh joins with the IPI project, it might be renamed as IPIB pipeline project and its length might be extended by several hundred kilometres.

The first official agreement on the proposed pipeline project was signed in 1995 between Pakistan and Iran.

This agreement envisaged construction of a pipeline from South Pars gas field in Iran to Karachi in Pakistan.

Iran later made a proposal to extend the pipeline from Pakistan into India. 

In February 1999, a similar preliminary agreement between Iran and India was also signed.

In February 2007, India and Pakistan agreed to pay Iran US$ 4.93 per million British thermal units, but details relating to price adjustment remained open to further negotiations over the project.

In April 2008, Iran also expressed interest to include China in the project.

In 2009, India withdrew from the project over pricing and security issues. 

However, in March 2010 India urged Pakistan and Iran for trilateral talks on the proposed pipeline project.

In March 2010 Iran and Pakistan signed an agreement on the pipeline in Ankara.

In April, 2010, Iran announced that it has completed construction of 1,000 kilometres of the pipeline out of the 1,100 kilometres' portion on Iranian soil.

The proposed pipeline will be of 2,775 kilometres ((1,724 miles) in length up to the Indian part of Kolkata.

The natural gas is planned to be supplied from the South Pars field of Iran.

It is set to start from Asalouyeh and stretch over 1,100 kilometres through Iran.

In Pakistan, it is planned to pass through Baluchistan and Sindh.

In Khuzdar, a branch will stem out to Karachi, while the main pipeline will continue towards Multan. 

From Multan, the pipeline may be expanded to Delhi and thereafter to Kolkata. 

The initial capacity of the pipeline is set to be 22 billion cubic meters (bcm) of gas per year, which is expected to be raised later to 55 bcm annually.

The pipeline will have a diameter of 48 inches.

Several companies around the globe have shown interest to construct the pipeline which include Gazprom, BHP Billiton, National Iranian Gas Company, Petronas, and Total S.A..

A consortium consisting of Royal Dutch Shell, BG Group, Petronas and an Iranian business group have negotiated on exporting gas from South Pars to Pakistan.

GAIL from India has also been involved.

Bangladesh is eyeing joining the proposed multinational gas pipeline project to meet its soaring energy demand in future. 

State-run Petrobangla projected the country would need a further 24 trillion cubic feet (Tcf) of gas and investment worth $7.7 billion in the next 16 years to maintain its 7 per cent economic growth rate. 

At current consumption rate, the country's proven gas reserves of 8.39 Tcf gas will start drying up from 2011, and if proven and probable reserves of around 14.4 Tcf are taken together, the country's gas resources would be exhausted by 2015. 

Bangladesh is currently facing a shortfall of 500 million cubic feet (mmcfd) of gas per day.

Petrobangla has stopped providing new gas connections to industries for over a year and suspended operation of four gas-guzzling fertiliser factories.

It is also rationing gas in industries and introduced staggered holidays there to cope with the mounting gas demand.

The country's compressed natural gas (CNG) stations are being kept shut for six hours a day to ease the mounting energy crunch.


----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> It seems that Mr. Fan, the Chinese minister, is in Bangladesh to know and learn about how BD NGOs like BRAC or Grameen Bank are trying to alleviate poverty in the country by extending micro-finance to our housewives living in the villages. Their activities have been accepted as a role model by many of the poor countries, as well as by a number of developed countries.
> 
> Bangladesh shows the way. Cheers.




Exactly....and i am sure in the years to come other private investors or industrialists or i may say 'philanthropists' will come forward to give a helping hand to the remaining poor of our nation, hence uprooting poverty with efficiency....

Yes, Bangladesh shows the way....!


Cheers!!!


----------



## eastwatch

Cabinet approves Tk 140bln expressway | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

CABINET APPROVES TK140 bln EXPRESSWAY 
Mon, Aug 23rd, 2010 

Dhaka, Aug 23 (bdnews24.com)  The cabinet has approved construction of an elevated expressway proposed by the communications ministry to address traffic congestion in the capital. 

The two-year project worth Tk 140 billion was approved in a weekly meeting of the policymakers headed by prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday. 

Following the meeting, her spokesperson Abul Kalam Azad told journalists of the decision. 

Azad said, "Prime minister Sheikh Hasina wants to do away with the capital's traffic congestion. So the project was placed for approval at the meeting by the communications ministry on her order. The cabinet approved the proposed project." 

International pre-qualification tenders were invited between Nov 19 and Nov 20 last year for the elevated expressway project under Public Private Partnership. Nine organisations took part in the bidding. 

The evaluation committee led by Jamilur Reza Chowdhury has found four organisations eligible and recommended their final appointment as investors in the project. 

The organisations are Italian-Thai Public Development Company Ltd, Sikder Real Estate - KCC JV, Gammon Infrastructure Projects Ltd - Bogus Travox Public SA Consortium and China Railway International Ltd. 

The spokesperson said that the four-lane elevated expressway will stretch from Shahjalal International Airport and go all the way to Kutubkhali on the Dhaka-Chittagong highway. 

It will go over Mahakhali, Tejgaon, Maghbazar, Khilgaon, Kamlapur, Gopalbag and Sayedabad. Later the expressway will be connected with the bypass road outside Dhaka. 

The expressway will have exits and entry points at Kuril, Mahakhali, Manik Mia Avenue, Palashi and Maghbazar. It will later stretch all the way to Kachpur and Narayanganj. 

Azad continued, "Most of the land in this project is government owned. The lands owned by the railway will be used in the construction. As a result the project will be completed speedily." 

Other than this, the cabinet approved ratification of the SAARC trade agreement.


----------



## eastwatch

:: biz.bdnews24.com ::

Bangabandhu Airport proposed 
Mon, Aug 23rd, 2010 
Reazul Bashar 
bdnews24.com correspondent 

Dhaka, Aug 23 (bdnews24.com) :The civil aviation ministry has proposed formation of a cell to speed up the construction of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib International Airport. 

A proposal concerning the issue has already been sent to prime minister Sheikh Hasina, civil aviation secretary Shafique Alam Mehedi told bdnews24.com on Monday. 

"The cell will be formed as soon as the prime minister approves the proposal," he said. 

Ministry officials preferring not to be named said that the civil aviation authorities were thinking of building the new airport close to Dhaka. It will be built on about 6,000 acres according to the sources. 

The civil aviation has initially selected three sites &#12539;two in Madhupur, Tangail and on in Mymensingh's Trishal. The airport will start operations with two runways at the beginning but there will be sufficient space to make a third one. 

The budget for this airport, including expenses for constructing an elevated expressway between Dhaka and the airport and a monorail, has been estimated at about Tk 50 billion. If implemented, it will be the biggest project in the country. 

Mehedi said, "The airport will be constructed on a BOT (Build Operate Transfer) basis. The government will only provide the land." 

The construction is expected to be completed by 2013, he added. 

In his budget speech, finance minister AMA Muhith had said that this new airport would have all the facilities to become the heart of all international fights. 

Hazrat Shahjalal Airport, launched in 1980 in Kumitola, is a one-runway airport on 1737 acres, but according to a master plan, it was supposed to have two runways. 

Many unapproved houses have been built around the airport standing in the way of building another runway. There is also considerable risk of running airport operations because of installations around the airport. The government knocked down 12 structures in 2005. 

Officials close to the authorities also said that hundreds of buildings of Uttara and Nikunja will be enlisted as 'risky' if authorities initiate building the second runway at Shahjalal airport. 

There are now three international and five domestic airports in the country. In addition, there are seven STAL ports (short take-off and landing).


----------



## idune

Its just approved without any indication from where 2 billion dollars will come from???? 

Monorail/subway (1.7 billion) what Japan govt proposing to fund is more in immediate need than this project.

Why this is not in economic thread??? 

Mod would you please move this to economic thread. Thanks
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/10487-bangladesh-economy-news-updates-54.html


----------



## Beskar

Thread's been merged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> DHAKA UPBEAT ABOUT IRANIAN IPI OFFER
> Petrobangla looks to project's benefits
> M Azizur Rahman



South Asian Media Net

BD WARMS AS IPI GAS PIPEINE OPENS 
Tuesday, August 24,2010 

TEHRAN/DHAKA: Iran&#8217;s 7th cross-country gas pipeline was officially inaugurated on Monday. The project, which cost $1.7 billion, is regarded as the first phase of the proposed Iran-Pakistan-India (IPI) gas pipeline, which is also known as the Peace Pipeline.

The pipeline, which extends 902 kilometers from Assalouyeh in the southwest of Iran to Iranshahr in the southeast, will transfer natural gas from the South Pars gas field to some of Iran&#8217;s southern provinces.

First Vice President Mohammad-Reza Rahimi and Oil Minister Masoud Mirkazemi attended the inauguration ceremony.

The second section of the pipeline, which is to be about 400 kilometers in length, will be established by Iran&#8217;s Khatam-ol-Anbia Construction Headquarters at a cost of 200 to 250 million dollars.

Iran, Pakistan, and India conceptualized the Peace Pipeline project in the 1990s to promote peace and increase security in the region.

The IPI gas pipeline is a proposed 2,775-kilometer pipeline for delivering natural gas from Iran to Pakistan and India, though the signature of a final deal agreement has been delayed several times over price and political issues.

Due to tense India-Pakistan relations, New Delhi stepped back from the later stages of negotiations, although it has never formally withdrawn from the project.

Energy companies in Bangladesh would welcome a decision to join a natural gas pipeline project from the South Par gas field in Iran, an executive said.

Iran and Pakistan agreed to the finalized terms of a natural gas pipeline stretching from the South Pars gas complex in the Persian Gulf earlier this year.

First deliveries of natural gas through the pipeline are expected in Pakistan by 2015. Islamabad has contracted 750,000 cubic feet of gas per day through the pipeline under the terms of the 25-year deal.

Tehran in a letter to the Bangladeshi government offered an invitation to join the project. The Bangladeshi government said it was considering the deal.

Hossain Monsur, chairman of the state-owned energy company Petrobangla, told Bangladeshi newspaper The Financial Express the proposal was welcomed.

"We would be very happy to be a part of the proposed multi-country gas pipeline," he was quoted as saying.

The pipeline would be the first of its kind for Central Asia if developed. Bangladesh said the project would be renamed the Iran-Pakistan-India-Bangladesh pipeline if the government signed onto the deal.

Iran started construction on the pipeline in its territory using domestic engineering companies.

Iran&#8217;s proven natural gas reserves stand at about 1,000 trillion cubic feet, of which 33 percent is located in associated gas fields and 67 percent in non-associated gas fields.

Iran has the world&#8217;s second largest reserves of natural gas after Russia.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> South Asian Media Net
> 
> BD WARMS AS IPI GAS PIPEINE OPENS
> Tuesday, August 24,2010
> 
> TEHRAN/DHAKA: Irans 7th cross-country gas pipeline was officially inaugurated on Monday. The project, which cost $1.7 billion, is regarded as the first phase of the proposed Iran-Pakistan-India (IPI) gas pipeline, which is also known as the Peace Pipeline.
> Russia.



BERNAMA - India Pursuing Import Of Natural Gas From Iran: Minister

August 17, 2010 22:42 PM
India Pursuing Import Of Natural Gas From Iran: Minister

NEW DELHI, Aug 17 (Bernama) -- The Indian government is pursuing the import of natural gas from Iran under the Iran-Pakistan-India project in national interest, the Rajya Sabha (Upper House of Parliament) was informed Tuesday, Press Trust of India (PTI) reported.

"This is in order to enhance the energy security of the country. India has proposed holding meetings of Indo-Iran Joint Working Group on oil and gas and Indo-Iran special joint working group on the project," India's Minister of State for Petroleum and Natural Gas, Jitin Prasada said.

He said during Question Hour that US officials have from time to time drawn the attention of the government to implications of sanctions by UN Security Council and also US domestic laws on projects like the IPI gas pipeline project.

To a supplementary, Prasada said the IPI project is not on the backburner.

"We are making all efforts. The project is not sidelined. Three nations are involved and many technical aspects are being discussed. Till we are not assured about issues like pricing of gas, delivery point of gas, project structure, payment of transportation tariff and transit fees for passage of natural gas through Pakistan, talks will continue," PTI quoted him as saying.

He said efforts are on to get this pipeline to India.

At the same time, Prasada said the government is speaking to other nations also as demand for gas has gone up.

"We are not relying on Iran alone and are talking to other nations also. We have an agreement for 25 years with Qatar," the minister added.


----------



## eastwatch

For BD, the problem with IPI remains with DADA country India. I wonder, if this narrow-minded DADA will ever show positive attitude towards BD's interests. IPI project will be another good test for DADA to prove (or disprove?) its sincerety towards Bangladesh. 

Although a line extended to BD will not cause India to lose a dime, but to keep its policy of 'Poor thy neighbour,' it may try to derail the Iranian offer to BD. But, let us see what really lies ahead in the future.


----------



## INS

eastwatch said:


> For BD, the problem with IPI remains with DADA country India. I wonder, if this narrow-minded DADA will ever show positive attitude towards BD's interests. IPI project will be another good test for DADA to prove (or disprove?) its sincerety towards Bangladesh.
> 
> Although a line extended to BD will not cause India to lose a dime, but to keep its policy of 'Poor thy neighbour,' it may try to derail the Iranian offer to BD. But, let us see what really lies ahead in the future.



Really a height of stupidity 

Bro IGI pipeline is not good for Indian Interest but if BD need that so much so provide us money may be we can provide you way to make it 

BTW talk on under sea pipeline is underway BD can also join that project by land route throw India 

And take you scrap and BS any where else


----------



## eastwatch

INS said:


> Bro IGI pipeline is not good for Indian Interest --------------????????
> :



August 17, 2010 22:42 PM
India Pursuing Import Of Natural Gas From Iran: Minister

NEW DELHI, Aug 17 (Bernama) -- The Indian government is pursuing the import of natural gas from Iran under the Iran-Pakistan-India project in national interest, the Rajya Sabha (Upper House of Parliament) was informed Tuesday, Press Trust of India (PTI) reported.


----------



## TopCat

*NBR starts collecting transit fees on Indian cargoes*

The National Board of Revenue (NBR) has started collecting transit fees on Indian cargoes shipped from Kolkata to Tripura using Bangladesh waterways.

The government has already issued a statutory regulatory order slapping transshipment/transit fees for per TEU container at Tk 10,000 while for bulk product without container Tk 1000 per tonne effective from July 1.

"It is a good sign that the Indians have started paying the transit fees as they are using our infrastructure and territory," said a Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority official.

Under the Protocol on Inland Water Transit and Trade signed in 1972, Indian cargoes are allowed to transport from Kolkata to Tripura through Bangladesh waterways, but this the first time they are paying fee, he said.

BIWTA, after getting proper transit payment receipt from the NBR, allows water vessels carrying Indian goods to move through Bangladesh territory, he explained.

In the last two months Indian traders paid transit fees on about 600 tonnes of bulk cargoes, the BIWTA official said.

"The amount will rise significantly when Ashuganj river port will be modernised for handling container cargoes," he said.

Meanwhile, the Inland Water Authority of India (IWAI) has sent a letter to its local counterpart to waive the transit fee on commercial cargoes, said another official of the BIWTA.

"We have no authority to take decision on the issue and we refer the letter to the shipping ministry to take necessary action," he said.

Earlier, India has sought tax waiver for transportation of over-dimensional consignments (ODC) using transit facilities of Bangladesh through Asuganj. 

Indian High Commission in Bangladesh recently sent a letter to the ministry of foreign affairs for taking necessary measure and conveying its content to other ministries for helping transportation of ODCs for Palatana project in Tripura.

But the government is reluctant to waive the transit and transshipment fee.

Meanwhile, New Delhi has sent a proposal to allow its cargo to ship to Indian Northeastern states through Ashuganj river port immediately.

"We have received the Indian proposal to transship bulk cargoes through Ashuganj under head-load system but it is only possible after finalisation of operational modalities," BIWTA secretary Syed Monowar Hussain said.

At present, Ashuganj can handle only headload cargoes but a project has been undertaken to make it a developed mechanised port, he said.

Some of the major issues of the operational modalities are freight rate between Kolkata to Ashuganj, responsibilities of all the stakeholders and how customs service will be provided, Mr Monowar said.

"Another important aspect is to build bonded warehouse at the Ashuganj as cargoes will be moved from vessel to truck at the river port," he added.

Tripura border is only 49 kilometres from Ashuganj and it will be economically viable to send Indian goods through this route.

Edible oil, bitumen, cement, rice, bags and other bulk cargoes are likely to send to Tripura at the initial stage, but when the Ashuganj river port will be developed it is expected that millions of tonnes of cargoes will be transshipped, Mr Monowar said.

The shipping ministry has already formulated a Tk 2.5 billion project to develop Ashuganj with modern equipment to handle the Indian cargoes and it is expected to be completed in 2013

NBR starts collecting transit fees on Indian cargoes


----------



## idune

Rather than going through foreign ministry, Indian HC now direct Bangladesh ministries directly. Bangladeshi ministries now operate under indian HC thumb. And offcourse Iajdani and gang take pleasure out of submission, deception and of $8571 dollars earned in two months from indian transit.

What a pathetic joke.



iajdani said:


> *NBR starts collecting transit fees on Indian cargoes*
> 
> 
> *In the last two months Indian traders paid transit fees on about 600 tonnes of bulk cargoes, the BIWTA official said.*
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile, the Inland Water Authority of India (IWAI) has sent a letter to its local counterpart to waive the transit fee on commercial cargoes, said another official of the BIWTA.
> 
> "We have no authority to take decision on the issue and we refer the letter to the shipping ministry to take necessary action," he said.
> 
> Earlier, India has sought tax waiver for transportation of over-dimensional consignments (ODC) using transit facilities of Bangladesh through Asuganj. *
> 
> Indian High Commission in Bangladesh recently sent a letter to the ministry of foreign affairs for taking necessary measure and conveying its content to other ministries for helping transportation of ODCs for Palatana project in Tripura.
> 
> But the government is reluctant to waive the transit and transshipment fee.
> 
> *Meanwhile, New Delhi has sent a proposal to allow its cargo to ship to Indian Northeastern states through Ashuganj river port immediately.*
> 
> "We have received the Indian proposal to transship bulk cargoes through Ashuganj under head-load system but it is only possible after finalisation of operational modalities," BIWTA secretary Syed Monowar Hussain said.


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> Rather than going through foreign ministry, Indian HC now direct Bangladesh ministries directly. Bangladeshi ministries now operate under indian HC thumb. *And offcourse Iajdani and gang take pleasure out of submission, deception and of $8571 dollars earned in two months from indian transit.*What a pathetic joke.



India had been transporting those goods since 1978 under the agreement with your God Father General Zia and never paid a dime for it. Now they paid $8571 in two months which could run 2 schools for two months in Bangladesh. How much tax did you pay last year?


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> India had been transporting those goods since 1978 under the agreement with your God Father General Zia and never paid a dime for it. Now they paid $8571 in two months which could run 2 schools for two months in Bangladesh. How much tax did you pay last year?





Treaty was signed in 1972 by Awami govt headed by Sheikh Mujib and india has been carrying goods since then. 

Here is the line exposing your shame less lie and decption:

*"Under the Protocol on Inland Water Transit and Trade signed in 1972, Indian cargoes are allowed to transport from Kolkata to Tripura through Bangladesh waterways, but this the first time they are paying fee, he said."*

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/more.php?news_id=110083&date=2010-08-25


Awami stooges gave it india for free. Then it was only to tranport through river but this Awami stooge regime gave land transit as well using Bangladesh money to serve india. Moreover Awami stooges and looters told country about billion dollars income from transit and they are earning 8 thousand dollars in two months. Needless to say your indian dalali surpass even indian themselves.


----------



## Skies

> One Man: Since 1978 under the agreement with your God Father General Zia.
> 
> Another Man: Treaty was signed in 1972 by Awami govt headed by Sheikh Mujib and india has been carrying goods since then.





Nice! It's a caught and bowled lie exposed!


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> Treaty was signed in 1972 by Awami govt headed by Sheikh Mujib and india has been carrying goods since then.
> 
> Here is the line exposing your shame less lie and decption:
> 
> *"Under the Protocol on Inland Water Transit and Trade signed in 1972, Indian cargoes are allowed to transport from Kolkata to Tripura through Bangladesh waterways, but this the first time they are paying fee, he said."*
> 
> NBR starts collecting transit fees on Indian cargoes
> 
> 
> Awami stooges gave it india for free. Then it was only to tranport through river but this Awami stooge regime gave land transit as well using Bangladesh money to serve india. Moreover Awami stooges and looters told country about billion dollars income from transit and they are earning 8 thousand dollars in two months. Needless to say your indian dalali surpass even indian themselves.



No sir, It was Ziaur Rahman who renewed this deal as well as signed additional transit deal with India. 



> The BNP has said the bilateral trade deal with India during the rule of late president Ziaur Rahman was not a new treaty but renewal of the 1972 agreement.
> 
> The main opposition in parliament has also expressed its support for multilateral regional transit facilities under the Saarc rather than a bilateral transit treaty with India.
> :The Daily Star: Internet Edition



*And you did not answer how much tax you paid last year???? *


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> No sir, It was Ziaur Rahman who renewed this deal as well as signed additional transit deal with India.



Once more your desperate atempt to defelct indian dalali to someone who only renewed treaty is just laughable. !972 treaty was renewed every two years by every govt in power and had litt;le significance as indian did not use it much. Just because Hasina can tell lie and indian dalal like yourself can match her hukka hua does not mean that propaganda can stick. 

Awami stooge regime of Hasian allowed land transit and start looting Bangladesh tax payer money to indian transit.

And where is the 1 billion dollars transit fee per year??????

My tax is not question here but I can assure you amount of tax I have paid much more than Hasina paid herself.




> *Bangladesh, India renew inland water transit and trade protocol *
> 
> 
> XINHUANEWS 2009-03-24 20:25:58 Print
> 
> DHAKA, March 24 (Xinhua) -- *Bangladesh and India Tuesday renewed Protocol on Inland Water Transit and Trade Agreement to facilitate the Indian trade through the Bangladesh's waterways.
> 
> The two-year protocol which will be effective from April 1 was signed in Bangladesh's capital Dhaka on Tuesday after two-day negotiations between officials of the shipping ministries of Bangladesh and India.
> 
> Bangladesh receives levy of 20 million taka (about 285,714 U.S. dollars) annually from India for allowing Indian goods ship to use Bangladesh's waterways.
> 
> During the negotiations here Bangladesh proposed to increase the levy to 50 million taka (about 714,285 U.S. dollars) annually. It was agreed that a technical committee will study it and give report within next four months. *
> .........................
> 
> * The protocol was first signed in 1972 and it is being renewed after every two years.*
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2009-03/24/content_11065921.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

*Mongla gets cargo-handling equipment*


Quazi Amanullah, Khulna

Mongla Port Authority has sped up efforts to procure cargo-handling equipment, a top official of MPA said yesterday.

Engineer Md Mahabubur Rahman, in charge of the mechanical and electrical department of MPA, said the Tk 23 crore procurement project is a component of a comprehensive port modernisation programme.

Early this year, the government allocated around Tk 22.97 crore for implementation of the project particularly to gear up container handling and unloading work at the port within the quickest possible time.

According to Rahman, also director of the project, MPA has already imported two most modern straddle carriers worth Tk 12 crore from Noel Mobile Systems Company of Germany.

The straddle carriers -- each capable of handling a container weighing up to 40 tonnes at a time -- reached the port on August 1.

Installation of the carriers will be complete by next week as five German engineers and technicians have been working for the purpose round-the-clock, Rahman said.

A German team is providing a month-long training for 30 technicians of the port in the operation of the state-of-the-art straddle carriers.

Once installed, the straddle carriers will be able to handle over 2,000 containers in 24 hours' time, paving the way for unloading goods within the quickest possible time, Rahman said.

MPA has also purchased two TM (tug master) forklift trucks from Singapore, two more high powered forklift trucks and four low-mast forklift trucks from India, which are likely to reach Mongla today, Rahman added.

Link:

Mongla gets cargo-handling equipment


----------



## fallstuff

*Great leap for garment exports to China?*









Garment exports to China -- which soared in the last fiscal year -- may grow even faster as the world's largest apparel supplier starts allowing duty-free access to Bangladesh in July. China recently began to shift its manufacturing focus to hi-end apparel items, and other industries. Basic garment factories are retooling or shutting down due to shortages of low-wage workers, rising production costs and labour unrest, said exporters. 

Primary data from the state-run Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) showed that Bangladesh exported knitwear products to China were worth $23.5 million in fiscal 2009-10 -- a whopping 148 percent jump -- in the 12 months ending June 30, 2010. KI Hossain, owner of a local buying house, said he expects garment exports to China to jump even more after July 1, when the Chinese government started allowing duty-free access to Bangladesh. Granted, last year's growth was on a small base -- less than 1 percent of total RMG exports. "Until now, we did not export apparel items in bulk amount to China," Hossain said. 
China now provides zero-tariff treatment to 4,762 Bangladeshi product categories. China will also phase-in the zero-tariff for 95 percent of the remaining product types exported to China. By the end of this calendar year, 60 percent of the products enjoy zero-tariff treatment, the Chinese embassy in Dhaka confirmed to the commerce ministry on July 4. But Bangladesh will have competitors in trying to clothe the world's most populous country. 

China will also be open duty-free to Afghanistan, Nepal, Ethiopia, Kenya, Liberia, Mali, Madagascar, and the Democratic Republic of Congo, Burundi, Malawi, Mozambique, Benin, Togo, Uganda, Zambia and four other nations. Bangladesh exported apparel, accessories, knit, crochet and non-knit worth $19 million and other textile items, sets, worn clothing of $3.6 million in 2009-10, according to the EPB data. But exports of woven garments declined to $4.1 million in 2008-09 from $6.6 million a year ago."



Link:

Great leap for garment exports to China?


----------



## fallstuff

* New project to develop variety of jute*

Wednesday, 25 August 2010 22:39

http://www.theindependentbd.com/business/finance/6452-new-project-to-develop-variety-of-jute.html

New project to develop variety of jute
UNB, Dhaka

Inspired by the genome sequencing of Jute in Bangladesh, the government has undertaken a project to develop natural adversity tolerant variety of jute as well as developing its high yielding line and variety.

The project titled 'Basic and Applied Research on Jute' was approved at the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) meeting on Tuesday with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair. The total cost of the project was estimated at Tk 66 crore to be entirely borne by the national exchequer. Agriculture Ministry is the lead agency while Bangladesh Jute Research Institute (BJRI) is the implementing agency of the project. The tenure of the project is September 2010 to August 2013.

According to Planning Ministry sources, the project activities also include updating the draft genome information of tosha variety of jute and utilizing necessary genes to innovate a variety enable to adapt with changing environment, innovation and analysis of genome sequence of local variety to have advance knowledge about the necessary genes and innovate sequence information of different molecules relating to jute rotten.

The project objectives also include evaluating the germplasms of jute preserved at the gene bank of BJRI to separate the necessary genes and to create a platform for research on genome in Bangladesh.

The ECNEC meeting sources said that the Prime Minister has thanked the Agriculture Ministry and the Planning Commission to process such an important project speedily.

She also directed the authorities concerned to maintain the secrecy of the research activities of the project.

It was learnt that two committees-project steering committee and project implementation committee-have been formed for its successful implementation.

The 13-member steering committee is headed by the Agriculture Secretary while the nine-member implementation committee is headed by the Director General of BJRI.

On completion of the project, the farmers would be able to produce jute with less cost as well as gain much more profit which is expected to create more employment opportunities, said Planning Ministry sources.

The project area covers the main office of BJRI in city's Tejgaon, Manikganj sadar and Rangpur sadar.

Bangladeshi researchers led by Dr Maqsudul Alam have successfully decoded the jute plant genome opening up a new vista in the development of variety of the world's most adorned biodegradable natural fibre in June.

With the successful sequencing of jute genome, Bangladesh becomes only the second country after Malaysia, among the developing nations, to achieve such a feat.
Researchers from Dhaka University, Bangladesh Jute Research Institute and Software Company DataSoft in collaboration with Centre for Chemical Biology, University of Science, Malaysia and University of Hawaii, USA have decoded the genome.


----------



## fallstuff

*Robust increase in RMG shipments to 10 new markets
*

The fiscal year 2009-10 was a critical period for Bangladeshi garment exporters who suffered from the impacts of global recession, struggling to sustain in their major and traditional markets where imports declined or did not grow.
But interestingly, several new markets that opened up in that critical period raised hopes to local exporters, industry analysts said.
A robust increase in shipments to these new these markets helped this major export earning sector to retain at least a small growth in the last fiscal year.
The latest report of the Export Promotion Bureau showed that garment shipments, in terms of value, declined or saw insignificant growths over the year in the major traditional markets.
Shipments to USA, the number one market for Bangladeshi apparels, declined by 1.6 per cent to $3.63 billion and shipments to Germany amounted $2 billion with minus 5.6 per cent growth.
But shipments to UK increased by only 3 per cent to $1.26 billion, France 1.8 per cent to $970 million and to Canada shipments amounted $596 million with only 1.5 per cent growth.
Shipments to Italy amounted worth $541 million with only 3.4 per cent growth but shipments to Spain saw minus 4.6 per cent growth and amounted worth $521 million.
Declined or insignificant growth of exports to major markets mainly pulled down the overall growth in garment export earnings to a disappointing 1.5 per cent in the last fiscal year.
Garment export earnings, which ensure nearly four-fifths of the country&#65533;s entire export proceeds, had been recorded at 11 per cent and 16 per cent growths respectively in the previous two fiscal years.
Industry watchers now say that garment shipment growth in 2009-10 fiscal could have been definitely minus if shipments to some new markets could not be ensured.
The EPB report shows that Bangladesh garment exports to Turkey increased by 28 per cent in the year to $306 million, to Japan 134 per cent to $174 million and to Australia shipment increased by 84 per cent to $85 million.
According to South African official statistics, Bangladesh garment shipments to that country amounted worth $48 million in 2009 calendar year, up nearly five per cent from 2008 and more than double the shipment in 2007.
Garment shipments to China and Hong Kong increased by 41 per cent to $45 million, Brazil 15 per cent to $45 million, Saudi Arabia 29 per cent to $22 million, South Korea 306 per cent to $22 million, India 18 per cent to 13 million, New Zealand 263 per cent to $10.5 million and garment shipments to Taiwan doubled in the year to $ 5 million.
According to EPB records, there had been very insignificant presence of Bangladeshi garments in those new markets even three to five years back.
&#65533;At least 10 new markets including Turkey, Japan and Brazil are making us much hopeful as growth in shipments there is very high,&#65533; said BGMEA president, Abdul Salam Murshedy.
Murshedy said exporters were quite serious now to explore new markets. &#65533;Although volume of shipments still remains very tiny there, compared with our traditional markets, local exporters have been welcoming the buyers from the new markets, even showing flexibility in supplying their smaller orders,&#65533; he said.
Mostafizur Rahman, executive director of the Centre for Policy Dialogue, said the local exporters became serious to explore new markets after they started facing troubles in traditional big markets like USA and EU during the recession.
Anwarul Alam Chowdhury Parvez, chairman of leading export house Evince Group, said importers from new markets became interested to make deals with Bangladeshi suppliers in recent times.
&#65533;Japanese are thinking to reduce their dependence on China and Turkey is looking for cheaper souring destinations as rising cost of garment production in their country put their brands and apparel exporters into difficulty&#65533; Many such external factors are helping Bangladesh,&#65533; Parvez said.
Both Rahman and Parvez foresee that Bangladesh garment sector would find a huge export markets in the next few years if the industry can keep up confidence of the importers.

Link:

Business


----------



## fallstuff

*Aftab Bahumukhi Farms receives Rising Star Supplier Award*


Aftab Bahumukhi Farms Limited, a sister concern of Islam Group, has received the Rising Star Supplier Award as a supplier of international quality chicken and further processed poultry supplier for KFC.
Transcom Foods&#65533; executive director Akku Chowdhury handed over the crest and a certificate on behalf of Yum India Pvt Ltd to the Aftab Bahumukhi Farms&#65533; managing director Fazle Rahim Shahriar, said a news release.
YUM Restaurants is the mother company and the quality controller of highly reputed international chain restaurant brands KFC, A&W, Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, and Long John Silver.
YUM, after visiting and auditing KFC&#65533;s local suppliers and auditing Aftab Bahumukhi Farms at Bhagalpur, Kishoreganj over the last six months, expressed its satisfaction and declared Aftab an international quality supplier of chicken and processed poultry.
Aftab will not only be able to supply chicken to all Bangladeshi KFC restaurants but also has been technically qualified to supply to KFC restaurants in South Asia, said the news release.
Fazle Rahim Shahriar hoped that Aftab would soon be the prime chicken and further processed poultry supplier in all the outlets of KFC in Bangladesh and in the region as well.

Link:

Business


----------



## fallstuff

*Bangladesh signs new AIT Charter*

The new Charter of Asian Institute of Technology (AIT) has been declared as adopted in Thai capital Bangkok on Wednesday. Bangladesh Ambassador to Thailand Kazi Imtiaz Hossain signed the new AIT Charter on behalf of the Bangladesh government, said a press release.

The adoption and signing ceremony of the new AIT Charter was held at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Thailand in the morning. Thai Foreign Minister Kaslt Piromya presided over the ceremony.

The Thai Foreign Minister declared the adoption of the Charter and signed the Charter in presence of the representatives from interested states and international organization. Cambodia, India, Japan, Nepal, Pakistan, Philippine, Seychelles, Sri Lanka, Sweden, Timor Leste, and UNIFEM also signed the Charter.

AIT was established over 50 years ago in Thailand. It is regarded as a leading graduate school in the fields of engineering, science, technology, management, including research and training in support of the economic and social development in the region. A good number of Bangladeshi faculties and students are associated with AIT.

By adopting the new Charter, AIT has gained the status of an international organization. With the new status the institute will be able to operate more effectively in cooperation with new partners and stakeholders. The new Charter is more attuned to the changing needs of the region and higher learning.

The Charter will remain open for signing from today for one year. It will enter into force six months after the date when the fifth country deposits its instruments of ratification. As signatory of this new AIT Charter, Bangladesh will be able to be engaged more meaningfully in developing its human resource in the field of research and development of science and technology as well as social and economic development.

Link:

Bangladesh signs new AIT Charter


----------



## fallstuff

*Bangla-Turkey direct airlines by Dec*

Direct airlines between Bangladesh and Turkey will be introduced by December this year, new Turkish Ambassador to Bangladesh Vakur Erkul said here Wednesday.

The ambassador made the announcement at an iftar party hosted by Turkey Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry (TBCCI) at Hotel Radisson. Industry Minister Dilip Barua, State Minister for Primary & Mass Education Motahar Hossain, FBCCI president AK Azad and TBCCI president Fikret Cicek spoke on the occasion. Ambassador Erkul said a delegation of Biman Bangladesh has been invited by Turkish Airlines to Turkey to discuss the technical aspects of the introduction of the direct airlines.

He hoped that Dhaka-Istanbul direct airlines would help boost bilateral trade and people to people contact between the two brotherly Muslim countries. The Ambassador expressed satisfaction over the growing volume of trade and hoped that it would reach US$ one billion by the end of this year.

Last year the export to Turkey was US$ 523.4 million and import to Bangladesh US$ 134.7 million. The two-way trade is 2.131 times higher than the last two years. Industry Minister Dilip Barua invited more investment from Turkey, saying that the government will protect the overseas investment.

link:

TBangla-Turkey direct airlines by Dec


----------



## fallstuff

*Investments grow 127 pc in July *

Investments in the country increased 127 percent to Tk 5726.12 crore in July from Tk 2521.06 crore a month ago.

According to the Board of Investment (BoI), the local investment grew 122 percent, while the joint and foreign investment by 176 percent in July.

As many as 153 industries, including 143 local, six joint venture and four 100 percent foreign owned industrial units were registered with the state-run promotional agency in the month.

Of the total proposed Tk 5726.12 crore investment, Tk 4980.54 crore will come from local investment, while Tk 745.58 crore from joint and 100 percent foreign direct investment (FDI).

Nearly 30,000 employments are proposed to be created in the industrial units registered in July.

Link:

Investments grow 127 pc in July


----------



## fallstuff

*Broadband internet to be available in all upazilas by 2012: Raju*

Post and Telecommunication Minister Raziuddin Ahmed Raju on Thursday said every upazila of the country would be brought under broadband internet facilities through fiber optic cable by 2012 in line with realizing the government's pledge to build digital Bangladesh.

"We have already signed an agreement with Malaysia to make laptop computer available for only Taka 10,000 by next year for easing the digital access," he said while speaking at a roundtable discussion titled 'Bangabandhu and Digital Bangladesh' organised by online newspaper the editor.com at CIRDAP auditorium here.

The minister said 'e-education' and 'e-health' services through using digital devices would be expanded across the country by next year.

Raju said establishment of 'Sonar Bangla', dreamt by Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, is only possible through a digital revolution.

Bangabandhu established contacts with the world through setting up Betbunia Earth Satellite Station in 1975, he said, adding, the advancement of information technology had started by his daughter Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina during the previous tenure of Awami League government.

He said the Prime Minister had broken the monopoly of mobile phone business to reach the benefit of digital device to the common people. "Presently common people are getting various services through mobile phones from their homes," he added.

Raju said the government is implementing various programme to ensure easy and free digital access for common people, he said, adding, the nation will enjoy the benefit of these programmes soon.

He said the government has adopted a plan to establish a digital university in Gazipur for building knowledge and IT based society. Besides, the third generation mobile will be introduced and two more wimax licences would be given by this year, he said.

Chief Executive Officer of RTV M Hamid chaired the roundtable discussion while Member of Parliament Murad Hasan presented the keynote paper.

Former Vice-Chancellor of Dhaka University AK Azad Chowdhury, Jatiya Party Presidium Member Barrister Anisul Islam Mahmud, BRTC chairman Majoir General (Retd) Zia Ahmed, President of Bangladesh Computer Council Mostafa Zabbar and journalist Mozammel Babu took part in the discussion, which was moderated by Managing Director of editor.com Dr Shamim Haidar.

The speakers demanded withdrawal of VAT from the internet service for realizing the dream of building a digital Bangladesh.

Link:

TBroadband internet to be available in all upazilas by 2012: Raju


----------



## TopCat

*Export of RMG products expanding to more overseas destinations*

Exports of Bangladesh's readymade garment (RMG) products are gradually expanding to China, Japan and Latin American countries in recent days. So far, the US and the EU were the main buyers of local apparel items. RMG manufacturers tried hard to explore more export destinations with diversification of their products and were able to find some prospective markets in Asia and Latin America. 

China, the world's largest apparel supplier, has become a major export destination for Bangladesh as Chinese manufacturers are now reluctant to produce basic RMG items. The Chinese manufacturers have recently shifted from basic readymade garment (RMG) items to high-end apparels. A significant number of garment factories that made basic RMG products earlier faced closure in China recently. As such, Bangladesh and other competing countries are now exporting RMG products to China.

According to Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), Bangladesh exported knitwear products to China worth $3.071 million in fiscal 2007-08 against $0.76 million in the previous fiscal year, posting a staggering 400 percent growth. In fiscal 2007-08 the country exported woven garments to China worth $6.691 million against $6.323 million in fiscal 2006-07. The total export to China from Bangladesh amounted to $106.946 million against the import of around $3.0 billion in fiscal 2007-08.

In 2007, Bangladesh exported cotton T-shirts, singlets and other vests worth $0.79 million against $0.57 million in 2006. China imported such kind of apparel items worth $976.890 million in 2007 and $926.330 million in 2006 from the rest of the world. It clearly shows that China itself imports apparel items of a significant amount. Aggressive marketing drive by Bangladesh can grab a chunk of such import of China, experts say.

Currently Bangladesh enjoys duty concession on exports of 757 products to Chinese market under Asia Pacific Trade Agreement. Of the 757 products, 22 knitwear items and almost the same amount of woven items are included in the concession category. As a result, the export of knitwear and woven products is getting a steady rise to China.

Bangladeshi exporters are also looking to the Japanese market as the hottest new export destination. Apparel exports to Japan started to pick up after the Japanese government announced the China+1 strategy in 2008. Japan is eager to reduce its dependence on China, the largest supplier of apparel items globally. The China+1 policy promote shifting production from China to other nations, such as Bangladesh. Being a member of the least developed countries' group, Bangladesh has duty-free access to Japan for woven product (under the generalised system of preferences, or GSP). Knitwear faces a duty of 17 percent, as Japan clings to its aging knitwear industry.

The Japanese government has recently invited the Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA) leaders to discuss about duty-free access for knitwear. Earlier, the association leaders had asked Japan to relax rules-of-origin for knitwear items. If Japan allows duty-free knitwear, it will be a great opportunity for Bangladesh. In fact, Dhaka's decision last year inspired exporters with a cash incentive of 5.0 percent of each apparel shipped to Japan. Manufacturers need separate production lines for the Japanese customers, as they never compromise on quality. On the other hand, Japanese buyers can afford to pay for high quality.

Garment exports to Japan maintained roughly a 175 percent growth rate in between 2008-10, according to the EPB. Even with the duty, Bangladesh registered a 231 percent rise in knitwear exports to $60 million in the first 10 months of the past fiscal year; and earned $90 million from woven garment exports -- 121 percent growth over the same period a year earlier.

The Japanese textile and clothing investors are also coming to Bangladesh. Big entrepreneurs like Maruhisa, Yokohama Tape TM Textiles etc. have decided to invest a significant amount of money here. Three related companies -- NI Teijin, CHORI and FVG -- have opened liaison offices in Dhaka, and two companies opened quality-control inspection centres (PQC and K2) to meet Japanese national standards.

Meanwhile, a Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) delegation visited some Latin American countries to assess, explore and prepare for current and future potential of Bangladesh's garment exports. During the visit, tremendous responses were received from importers and buyers of those countries. Rough reckoning says Bangladesh can fetch US$400 million from apparel exports to three Latin American countries in the next three years. These countries are Brazil, Mexico and Chile. 

The main obstacle to raising garment exports to Latin America is the absence of Bangladesh missions in those countries. If government missions are opened in the countries, then it would be convenient for Bangladesh exporters to catch market there, textile experts say. 

Brazil's readymade garment import amounted to $ 767.072 million last year, of which $303.631 million knitwear and $463.441 million woven, while Bangladesh's export to that country was $50.287 million ($ 33.599 million knitwear and $16.688 million woven).

Mexico's import totalled to $1,947.85 million last year, ($982.58 million knitwear and $965.27 million woven), of which Bangladesh shared $114.01 million ($61.76 million knitwear and $52.25 million). Out of Chile's total RMG import to the tune of $ 1,074.83 million last year ($517.39 million knitwear and $557.44 million woven) Bangladesh took a part of $7.47 million ($ 5.26 million knitwear and $2.21 million). The Mexican government has agreed to allow any Bangladesh businessman holding a US visa to visit that country. Besides these countries, Bangladesh is eyeing opening new market for RMG export to Russia, Turkey and Colombia.

RMG buying houses, both local and foreign, are now growing rapidly in Bangladesh, as the country has become a lucrative place for RMG outsourcing on the appreciation of Chinese currency against the greenback. As part of their business expansion, foreign buying houses are eying to set up more liaison offices here. The buying houses including M&S, Adidas and Tesco have already published advertisements in newspapers to recruit experienced merchandisers for such liaison offices to collect RMG products at a competitive price from local garment units. 

There is no denying that the country's export witnessed a significant growth during the last two decades due to growing competitive strength of the local exporters, mainly the RMG exporters, against their rivals from countries like India, China, Vietnam and Pakistan. Among other factors, efforts of the private entrepreneurs and the provision of cash incentive played a significant role in export growth. Cash incentives offered by the government also helped to build up many backward linkage industries and generated employment. 

The garment industry has now emerged as a prime industrial sector in the country. More than five million people are directly and indirectly employed in the sector. Also, the local apparel industry is facing stiff competition in the world market. There is a need for developing forward linkage industries for sustaining in the competitive markets. Overall situation in the garment sector is much better now. But still, there should be more improvements in the social sector where workers' living conditions are conspicuously tagged


----------



## TopCat

*Record jute production likely*

The country is set to produce a record volume of raw jute this season, amid acute water scarcity faced by the growers in retting the harvested plants.

Local jute millers, however, have feared that the prevailing water crisis, caused due to insufficient seasonal rainfalls, might affect the quality of the natural fibre.

According to official estimate, the country's raw jute production is likely to hit 7.5 million bales this year, which is 2.0 million to 2.5 million bales higher than the last year's production.

Figures showed that more than 1.3 million acres of land had come under jute cultivation this season compared to about 11.50 million acres last season.

Officials and sector insiders said last year's price escalation of raw jute encouraged farmers to boost jute acreage this season.

The price of raw jute hit Tk 3,000 per maund at the end of last season following supply crisis, what the industry sources termed an 'artificial crisis'.

"Despite having a robust output, jute growers in many parts in the country are still facing big problems in ratting their harvested plants because of water scarcity, caused due to poor seasonal rains," a private jute mill executive told the FE.

Citing field-level information, he said nearly 40 per cent of the matured jute plants are yet to be harvested across the country for want of waters. 

"If the situation persists, the quality of the fibre will fall, resulting in a crisis of quality raw materials for local jute industries," another industry operator said.

The jute mills, however, said despite having a much higher-than-expected level of output, the newly harvested raw jute is selling between Tk 2,000 and Tk 2,200 per maund at the growers' level.

Although the price of raw jute was varying between Tk 900 and Tk 1,100 per maund at the initial stage of the last season, the price crossed Tk 3000 at the end of last season.

Given the present unusual prices of raw jute, jute millers predicted a further rise in their main raw material in the days ahead.

"Already we are bearing the brunt of unusual hike in the prices of raw jute. Any further rise in the price of the fibre will certainly pose a serious threat to our survival," a senior executive of the Bangladesh Jute Mills Association (BJMA) said.

Echoing the same sentiment, another executive of the Bangladesh Jute Spinners Association (BJSA) said if the raw jute prices increase further, the jute mills will find themselves in a difficult situation to run their production.

Considering the situation, both of the private jute mills operators have suggested that the government take necessary steps to prevent any unusual hike of raw jute price for the wake of survival of local jute mills. 

According to industry insiders, the country's jute industry - both under the government and private sectors - consumes around 4.0 million bales of raw jute annually while the country exports about 1.8 million to 2.0 million bales of raw jute per annum.

Some 0.3 million bales of raw jute are required for other internal uses per year, they mentioned


----------



## akash57

*Saudi prince backs Beximco for $1b project*

Dhaka, Aug 29 (bdnews24.com)Beximco has teamed up with a company tied to the Saudi royal family to bid for the billion-dollar BMRE project of the lone oil refinery of Bangladesh, a statement said on Sunday. 

"In line with its business diversification objectives, Beximco Ltd is now poised to enter into the oil and energy sector, and has mobilised necessary resources for this purpose," the statement issued in Dhaka said. 

"Beximco is pleased to announce that Marasel Company Ltd owned by HRH Prince Salman Bin Sultan Bin Abdul Aziz Al-Saud of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and Beximco Ltd will be jointly submitting an Expression of Interest (EOI) to Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation/Eastern Refinery Ltd to finance the BMRE project of Eastern Refinery Ltd to increase its capacity from 1.5 million TPA to 4.5 million TPA on Build Own Operate Transfer (BOOT) or Public Private Partnership (PPP) basis," the statement said. 

"The value of the BMRE (balancing, modernisation, renovation and expansion) project is estimated at around US$ 1 billion," it said. 

"EOI is being submitted ... in response to a notice by Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation/Eastern Refinery Limited inviting national and international bidders to finance the BMRE project of Eastern Refinery." 

"We have already mobilised necessary resources for this purpose as we deem oil and energy sector has a huge potential for us to grow," said Salman F Rahman, vice-chairman of the Group. 

ERL, being the only petroleum refinery of Bangladesh, meets only around 30 percent of present petroleum products consumption, while the remainder is being imported as finished products. 

The business conglomerate has businesses ranging from textiles to pharmaceutical to media and recently acquired the country's biggest private airline and reclaimed the single largest stake in the oldest private bank, IFIC. 

It has also invested in the company that owns Dhaka's Westin hotel with plans to build a few more five-star hotels.

Saudi prince backs Beximco for $1b project | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## akash57

*4 MoUs with China province signed*

Dhaka, Aug 29 (bdnews24.com)Bangladesh has signed four memoranda of understanding (MoUs) with China's Yunnan province. 

The MoUs were signed on Sunday on agricultural co-operation, civil aviation and tourism, energy cooperation and educational exchange. 

Joint secretary level officials from Bangladesh signed the agreements with members of the visiting delegation from Yunnan province. 
Several ministers and Qin Guangrong, governor of Yunnan province, were present at the signing ceremony. 

After a meeting with the visiting delegation, communications minister Syed Abul Hossain said that these MoUs would further extend the relations between Bangladesh and Yunnan province. 

"Our meeting this evening was fruitful, particularly in identifying new areas of cooperation," said the minister. 

China has plans to connect Kunming, capital of Yunnan, with Chittagong by road through Myanmar. 

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina during her visit to China in March discussed the issue with her counterpart and invited a delegation over here to further strengthen the process. 

But no MoU was signed on this issue. 

"We look forward to establishing direct road and rail links to China via Myanmar," said Hossain. 

In 1999, over 100 scholars from China, India, Bangladesh and Myanmar met in Kunming to discuss means of expediting economic cooperation and development. 

The conference, known as Kunming Initiative, adopted seven recommendations to boost development in the sub-region. 

Connecting the landlocked Yunan with Myanmar, Bangladesh and the landlocked North Eastern Indian states by road, rail, air and waterways was among the recommendations. 

China had already started construction of a road connecting Kunming with Myanmar's port of Sitwe, near Chittagong. There is no rail or road network to connect Chittagong with Myanmar. 

Experts say Chittagong port will play an important role in the Kunming Initiative. 

Products can reach to India's northeast and Kunming within five hours from Chittagong port if road and rail links are set up. 

Bangladesh has already agreed to let India use Chittagong port. 

4 MoUs with China province signed | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## akash57

*Dhaka's 2nd int'l airport under PPP*

The cabinet committee on economic affairs has approved the building of a second international airport near Dhaka under public-private partnership (PPP).

This is the first project approved after the PPP guideline was finalised last month.

The meeting of the committee was held yesterday at the Cabinet Division with Finance Minister AMA Muhith in the chair.

The estimated cost of building the airport named Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib International Airport is Tk 50,000 crore, according to a pre-feasibility study by the Ministry of Civil Aviation and Tourism.

Alongside the Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport in Dhaka, the government has decided in principle to build the second international airport near Dhaka.

A nine-member pre-feasibility study committee has been formed headed by a member of the Civil Aviation Authority. After visiting seven sites in Gazipur, Tangail and Mymensingh, the committee selected three among those.

A high official of the cabinet division said the final selection will be made after consulting with the private investors.

The cabinet committee also okayed four projects of Bangladesh Railway involving Tk 900 crore to reinstate two rail routes and develop a third one to ensure smooth supply of fuel for the upcoming rental power plants.

Of the total amount, Tk 280 crore will be funded available Indian credit under a deal signed recently.

The communications ministry also sought permission of the cabinet committee on economic affairs for 10 percent advance payment for the contractors.

Re-establishing rail link on Panchuria-Faridpur-Pukuria route and setting up of rail track on Pukuria-Bhanga route will cost Tk 267 crore.

Under another project, renovation of Sholoshahar-Dohazari and Fatehabad-Nazirhat rail routes will be implemented at a cost of Tk 203 crore.

These routes will be used for supplying fuel to Dohazari, Hathazari and Faridpur power plants.

Under another project the ministry will procure 10 broad gauge (BG) diesel electric locomotives costing Tk 217 crore. The ministry will also spend another Tk 183 crore for collecting 180 BG bogey oil tank wagon and six brake vans.

The government is going to import one lakh tonnes of rice from Vietnam through government-to-government negotiation without floating any tender.

The cabinet committee has exempted the food ministry from following the rules of PPA.

Dhaka's 2nd int'l airport under PPP


----------



## Al-zakir

^^ Airport is unnessary as of now. Dhaka needs to concentrate on how to eleimate hell bend traffic around the city. This traffic unacceptable yet this morons are planing some thing that need in future. 

I would like to see the subway, more roads, elimination of rickshaw, better sewage and garbage disposable before another airport. Clean is half of Iman yet we are acting like pure animal with all these fi#lth around.


----------



## eastwatch

akash57 said:


> *Dhaka's 2nd int'l airport under PPP*
> [/url]


A new ainternational airport is a dream project which will remain in dreams for the coming years, because the price tag at $8 billion is a very big money. However, it is necessary that the present ZIA be extended with another new and longer runway. But, the situation around this airport does not allow much such works. 

There have been encroachments to the airport land. There are many high-rise bldgs. surrounding it. A new airport somewhere in Tangail must be connected to the City center with modern facilities like monorail and expressway. Without these, the proposed airport will be as useless as the existing one.


----------



## akash57

*Qatar to give 400,000 MT of urea fertiliser*

Qatar has agreed to supply 400,000 metric tonnes of urea including additional 100,000 metric tones to Bangladesh in current fiscal under a deal agreed between the two governments.

Qatar Fertilizer Company Limited (QFCL) will supply the important fertilizer, as stipulated by the agreement, which was signed during Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to Qatar in October 2009.

That original agreement was to import 300,000 metric tonnes of fertilizers for the current fiscal. But now it has been raised to 400,000 tonnes.

Deputy Prime Minister of Qatar, also the Energy and Industrial Affairs Minister Abdullah Bin Hamad Al Atiyah confirmed this to Industries Minister Dilip Barua when he met Abdullah at his office on Monday night.

State Minister for the Ministry of Energy and Industrial Affairs Mohamed Saleh Al Sada, Bangladesh Ambassador in Qatar M Shahdat Hossain, BCIC Chairman KH Masud Siddiqui, director Ranjan Dutta and high officials of the both countries were present at that time.

They also discussed other bilateral issues including Qatar's investment in Bangladesh's industrial sector, manpower export and LNG (liquid natural gas) export.

Industries Minister Dilip Barua thanked the Qatari government for the 300,000 metric tonnes of fertilizer they provided in the last fiscal (2009-10).

"The issue of food security has been made easier in Bangladesh through Qatar's support in supplying fertilizers," Minister Barua said.

Minister Barua drew Qatar Deputy Prime Minister's attention to import manpower from Bangladesh in larger volume.

He also urged the Qatar government to come forward in investing in Bangladesh, saying Bangladesh offers a favorable investment environment in industrial sector.

In reply, Qatar Deputy Prime Minister Abdullah said: "Qatar always gives priority to the development of Bangladesh as its Muslim friend."

He assured Barua of considering the issue of manpower export with importance. "I also hope that Qatar investment in Bangladesh's industrial sector would be boosted in the future."

Bangladesh has been importing fertilizers from Qatar since long. In the previous fiscal, both countries signed agreement to supply 3 lakh metric tones of urea fertilizers to Bangladesh.

Another agreement was signed with the Qatar government during Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to Qatar in October 2009 to import 3 lakh metric tones of fertilizers for the current fiscal.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## eastwatch

www.theindependent-bd.com

ADB GIVES $100 million LOAN
Wednesday, 01 September 2010 
Author / Source : STAFF REPORTER 

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) is extending a $100-million equivalent loan for a cross-border electricity initiative between India and Bangladesh, which will provide impetus to increased power trading in South Asia, said an ADB statement issued yesterday. ADB's Board of Directors yesterday approved the loan for the Bangladesh-India Electrical Grid Interconnection Project. 

The fund will be used to build a 40-km 400-kv transmission line, along with a high voltage direct current substation and connecting loop, linking the western electrical grid of Bangladesh with India's eastern grid. Around 500 mw power is expected to flow into Bangladesh by 2012 as a result of the project, with the possibility of more in the future.

Bangladesh's fast growing economy has seen power demand sharply outstripping supply, resulting in frequent power cuts, voltage fluctuations and losses in economic output, estimated at nearly $1 billion a year. While the economy has grown by an average of 6 per cent a year since 2005, less than half the population of 156 million has access to power.

"In this backdrop, the project promises to signal a new era in energy cooperation in South Asia and is likely to herald further power trading agreements, resulting in the more effective use of existing energy resources in the region," said Director General of ADB's South Asia Department Dr Sultan Hafeez Rahman.

"Connecting the two grids will demonstrate substantial economic benefits that come from enhanced regional cooperation and help to address energy gaps across the region," Dr Rahman said.

It would also allow Bangladesh to reduce its current reliance on stop-gap power measures, such as rental generation facilities, and help to generate jobs and new business opportunities by providing a more reliable supply of power to industries, the statement said.

Staff from the Power Grid Company of Bangladesh will be trained to manage the new facilities, while officials of the state-owned Bangladesh Power Development Board will learn cross-border power trading skills.

ADB's assistance from its concessional Asian Development Fund makes up 63 per cent of the total investment cost of $156.8 illion. The loan has a 32-year term, including a grace period of eight years, with interest charged at 1.0 per cent per annum during the grace period and 1.5 per cent per year for the rest of the term. 

The balance of the investment of $58.6 million will be funded by the Government of Bangladesh, while interconnection facilities on the Indian side will be financed, developed and operated by India.

The Power Grid Company of Bangladesh is the executing agency for the project, which is due for completion in December 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

_Awami regime forcing Bangladeshis carry $1 billion debt for indian benefit. Now again taking $100 million in name of indian power import from ABD. Indo - Awami looting of Bangladesh has reached a new height._

---------------------------------------------------------------------- 


eastwatch said:


> *ADB GIVES $100 million LOAN*
> Wednesday, 01 September 2010
> Author / Source : STAFF REPORTER
> 
> The Asian Development Bank (ADB) is extending a $100-million equivalent loan for a cross-border electricity initiative between India and Bangladesh, which will provide impetus to increased power trading in South Asia, said an ADB statement issued yesterday. ADB's Board of Directors yesterday approved the loan for the Bangladesh-India Electrical Grid Interconnection Project.




*Result: Bangladeshis carry more burden of increasing forign debt only so Awami stooge regime can serve indian interest and looting.*




> *Country&#8217;s per capita debt rising fast *
> 
> Shakhawat Hossain
> 
> Unfavourable and fluctuating currency exchange rates and a rapid rise in borrowings from abroad increased the country&#8217;s per capita debt liabilities by about $2.3 a year, on an average, over the last six years, officials said on Saturday.
> 
> At the end of 2008-09, Bangladesh&#8217;s per capita debt obligation stood at $ 151.21, up from $136.92 in 2003-2004.
> 
> The country&#8217;s per capita debt obligation rose to $139.91 in fiscal 2005-2006.
> 
> Per capita debt burden has been on the rise in 2008-9 and onward requiring the government to repay more to service debt liability, said economist.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> A new ainternational airport is a dream project which will remain in dreams for the coming years, because the price tag at $8 billion is a very big money. However, it is necessary that the present ZIA be extended with another new and longer runway. But, the situation around this airport does not allow much such works.
> 
> There have been encroachments to the airport land. There are many high-rise bldgs. surrounding it. A new airport somewhere in Tangail must be connected to the City center with modern facilities like monorail and expressway. Without these, the proposed airport will be as useless as the existing one.



I am excited about the new airport as it will bring 8 billion dollar of FDI and will create huge economic activities during the construction phase, create employment and will uplift the image of BD.


----------



## eastwatch

Eskayef gets Australian certification

Tuesday, August 31, 2010
ESKAYEF GETS AUSTRALIAN CERTIFICATION 

Star Business ReportThe Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA) of Australia accredited Eskayef Bangladesh Ltd, a leading local pharmaceutical, for its new world-class facility at Tongi. 

Eskayef is the only company in Bangladesh that achieved both the UK MHRA and TGA, Australia.

It is one of the toughest registration processes for pharmaceuticals in the world, which allows products to be marketed and distributed in Australia. It also opens up an opportunity for us to enter the New Zealand market, said AM Faruque, managing director of the company.

This is not only another milestone for the company but also an opportunity to export our products to developed countries. Now we will be able to contribute more to our country's economy by earning foreign currencies in the coming days, he said. 

Eskayef signed a technology transfer agreement with Novo Nordisk last year. It is set to manufacture insulin soon.

Being the successor of Smith Kline and French, USA, we have been maintaining the standard operating procedures of a multinational company from inception. And the TGA accreditation proved that we are producing high-quality pharmaceutical products of European standards, added Faruque.

Eskayef has started groundwork to win the US FDA certification, he said.

Eskayef, which has been growing at 30 percent a year, is one of the top four fastest growing companies in Bangladesh. 

The annual turnover of the company stood at Tk 400 crore in 2009, and the company exports products to around 20 countries.

"We aim to become a global player and hold our country's flag up high in the coming days, said Faruque.


----------



## eastwatch

Myanmar set to build hydropower plants targeting B'desh

MYAMMAR SET TO BUILD HYDROPOWER PLANTS TARGETING B'DESH
M Azizur Rahman

Myanmar has agreed to build two hydropower plants aimed at exporting around 575 megawatts (mw) of electricity to energy-starved Bangladesh, top officials said Tuesday.

A high-powered Bangladesh delegation received Myanmar's consent over cross-border electricity trade during its recent visit to the country, said a senior power ministry official.

He said a Myanmar delegation would visit Dhaka shortly to sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on the electricity trade between the two neighbouring countries.

Before signing the final deal, Myanmar has sought power purchase guarantee from Bangladesh, said the official, also a member of the delegation that visited Myanmar last week.

The delegation included top officials from the power ministry and Power Development Board (PDB).

The power plants having the electricity generation capacity of 500mw and 75mw respectively have been planned to be installed at Michuang and Lemro areas under Rakhine state in Myanmar, which are close to Bangladesh's Cox's Bazar. 

Shwe Taung Development Company, a Myanmar company, has already tied up with a Chinese firm to build these power plants targeting to export the output to Bangladesh.

It has already got lease of land in the Rakhine state to set up the power plants.

Officials said after signing power transmission deal with the neighbouring India, Bangladesh has approached Myanmar to import electricity under similar arrangements.

Bangladesh never dealt in electricity with overseas countries before.

The country's unprecedented electricity crisis has pushed the government to adopt multi-pronged strategy ranging from diversifying of fuel sources to import of electricity to ease the mounting electricity demand.

Bangladesh has already inked a 35-year deal with India to initiate importing around 250mw of electricity from India by 2012 under cross-border electricity trade.

Electricity import from India would pick up to 500mw after 2012. India would also take electricity from Bangladesh, if necessary, under the deal.

Bangladesh is now reeling under an acute electricity and gas crisis with the electricity generation hovering around 4200mw against the demand for over 6000mw and gas output at around 1980 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) against the demand for over 2300 mmcfd.

It has closed operation of four major gas guzzling fertiliser factories making room for generating electricity from gas-based power plants as more than 80 per cent of the country's power plants are based on gas. 

Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) filling stations have been put to halt for six hours daily for the first time in the country to ensure smooth gas supplies to power plants.

The power ministry has distributed 5.5 million compact fluorescent lights (CFLs) free of cost across the country in June this year to reduce electricity consumption.

Businessmen, especially the shop and mall owners, have been asked to maintain the maximum austerity in electricity consumption with restriction on air-conditioner use.

Holiday staggering in industries is still continuing with halt to new connections both for natural gas and electricity.

The country's hectic economic activities have sky-rocketed energy demands over the past two years.

The government has targeted to produce additional 10,000mw electricity by 2014.


----------



## eastwatch

Wednesday, September 1, 2010
RMG makers get $57.5m export orders from US show 
Unb, Dhaka

Bangladeshi readymade garment makers got export orders worth $57.5 million from a Las Vegas show in the US held recently.

Under the auspices of Export Promotion Bureau, eight garment manufactures participated in the four-day 'Men's Apparel Guild in California' (MAGIC) Show from August 16, said a statement.

MAGIC is the largest trade show in the North America that organises two shows annually -- one in February and the other in August.

The consulate general of Bangladesh in Los Angeles provided help in coordination with the EPB, MAGIC authorities and exhibitors.

Participants said Bangladeshi exhibitors got export orders of around $57.5 million.

A delegation from Bangladesh, led by Lutful Hai, chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on the commerce ministry, attended the show, inspected the Bangladesh stalls and exchanged views with the MAGIC authorities.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Investment shows strong rebound*

Wednesday, 01 September 2010 00:47

Investment shows strong rebound

Investment shows strong rebound
Rejaul Karim Byron

Investment in the country is on the rebound, according to various bank credit information. Bankers said the rise was mainly because of an expansion of the existing factories, increased SME loans and rental power.

Bankers said existing industries are taking out loans to expand operations and install generators to tackle the power crunch because the government suspended giving new gas and power connections.

According to Bangladesh Bank, capital machinery imports increased by only four percent in the last fiscal year, while the letters of credit (L/C) opened to import machinery went up by about 54 percent.

Even though the import of industrial raw materials decreased but the number of L/C opened increased by 18 percent.

This is a sign that investment and industrial production will rise this fiscal year.

Looking at an industry-wise breakdown, the L/C opened for capital machinery in jute increased by 222 percent, leather by 902 percent, textiles by 42 percent, garments by 31 percent, pharmaceuticals by 129 percent and plastic by 131 percent.

Last fiscal year, industrial term loan disbursement rose by 30 percent, which fell in the previous fiscal year.

Total industrial term loan disbursement was Tk 25,875 crore in the last fiscal year, which was Tk 19,972 crore the year before.

A stagnant situation prevailed in the market for the last two to three years because of global recession on one hand, and political uncertainty on the other.

Recent indicators show that the situation is picking up in the industrial sector, but bankers say if the government cannot quickly improve the gas and power scenario, it will be difficult to hold on to the rising trend.

Krishi Bank Chairman Khondker Ibrahim Khaled told The Daily Star that the economy is taking off but if the electricity and gas problems cannot be solved, sustaining development will be difficult.

He said the finance minister has allowed duty-free import of captive power generators, resulting in an increase in its imports, which the banks are financing.

Khaled also said the banks' investment in rental power is also increasing.

Janata Bank Managing Director (MD) SM Aminur Rahman said the bank alone invested about Tk 170 crore in four rental power stations. He said the increase in loans was mainly to fund modernisation and expansion of the existing industries.

According to Bangladesh Bank statistics, 80 percent of the total outstanding loans till March are SME loans. In March, SME loans increased by about 17 percent compared to the same period in the last fiscal year.

The Janata MD also said investment would have gone up by four to five times if there was no gas and power crisis.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* 61.854m using mobile network: BTRC*

Wednesday, 01 September 2010 00:46

61.854m using mobile network: BTRC

61.854m using mobile network: BTRC
MD AKRAM HOSSAIN

About 38 per cent population of Bangladesh are using mobile network, according to an official data.

Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC) statistics showed in July that 61.854 million Bangladeshis are under six mobile phone operator's network. 

According to BTRC, the total number of the country's cell phone subscribers has reached at 61.845 million at the end of July 2010 and added 13.875 million new users, about 28.92 per cent increase, from the same period of the previous year.

The statistics showed that country's six mobile phone operators provided 13.875 million new connections to the Bangladeshis from July 09 to July 10 whereas 9.415 million connections were provided during the first seven months of this year. BTRC official data showed, Grameenphone is holding top position by reaching at 27.276 million subscribers and highly connected 6.126 million people among other mobile phone operators from July 09 to July 10.

Reaching at total 16.804 million Banglalink is in the second position, added 5.534 million new subscribers, about 49 per cent increase from the previous year. Robi, formerly known as Aktel, is holding 11.326 million subscribers and it newly brought total 1.426 million people under its network services. Besides, Warid telecom was able to connect 0.686 million people from July 09 to July 10 and providing its services to 3.296 million people right now.

Meanwhile, Citycell is the only provider of CDMA service across the country and the first mobile phone operator which has connected only 1.147 million subscribers till July 2010. But Teletalk, a government owned organisation, is in the last position among the existing operators as it holds only 1.147 million subscribers, statistics showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Indian brands eye shirt imports from Bangladesh*

Wednesday, 01 September 2010 21:31

Business

Indian brands eye shirt imports from Bangladesh

A file photo shows garment workers are busy in a factory in Dhaka. Some Indian brands are eying import of shirts from Bangladesh as local suppliers can offer competitive prices and quality. &#8212; New Age photoA file photo shows garment workers are busy in a factory in Dhaka. Some Indian brands are eying import of shirts from Bangladesh as local suppliers can offer competitive prices and quality. &#8212; New Age photo

Kazi Azizul Islam

Some Indian brands are eying import of shirts from Bangladesh as local suppliers can offer competitive prices and quality.

Sources at the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters&#8217; Association said Rs 1,500-crore NSL Textile, which is launching menswear brand Constello, had started talks with several garment manufacturers in Bangladesh.

&#8216;Several Indian brands, including NSL, are exploring tie-ups with garment-makers in Bangladesh by brining fabrics from India,&#8217; a BGMEA official told New Age.

Former BGMEA president Anwar Ul Alam Chowdhury said for years Indian brands had been interested in buying formal shirts and trousers from Bangladesh but some import hassles discouraged them.

Parvez said as Bangladeshi export industry enjoys duty-free imports of fabrics, there is attraction for Indian brands for importing Bangladeshi shirts made of imported blended and non-cotton fabrics, where Indian Industry has less strength.

&#8216;India is a huge market. Moreover, brands there are interested about Bangladeshi garments. If the government works with Indian authorities to remove para-tariff barriers including unnecessary delays in clearing shipments, Bangladesh&#8217;s garment exports to India will boost,&#8217; said Parvez.

Latest report of the Export Promotion Bureau, meantime, shows that Bangladesh garment exports to India has started increasing in recent times.

Industry sources told New Age that exports of certain quantity of duty-free garments are gaining markets in Indian. Indian importers are procuring shirts and blouses using duty-free quota.

In the fiscal year 2009-10, ended in June, garments export to India amounted to $13 million with an 18 per cent growth over the year. Two years back, in 2007-08 fiscal year, garment exports to India was less than $5 million.

&#8216;Still Bangladesh&#8217;s garment export to India is very tiny if compared to the $12.5 billion worth of annual garment shipments that mainly destined to US and EU markets. But India&#8217;s potential is huge,&#8217; said Parvez.

Indian domestic apparel market is worth $35 billion with $2-billion market for shirts.

Bangladeshi shirts makers can take a significant pie there as they have decades of experiences in catering western brands like Wal-Mart, H&M and JC Penney.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Major change in forex rule to boost ICT sector*

Thursday, 02 September 2010 21:18

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Major change in forex rule to boost ICT sector
BSS, Dhaka

Bangladesh Bank (BB) has brought a major change to the foreign exchange regulation to give a further boost to the country's growing ICT sector.

The change allows ICT firms and software developers remit US $10,000 per year for their business purpose without prior permission from the central bank.

A BB circular issued on Thursday said the ICT and software firms would remit the stipulated amount through authorized dealer (AD) for visiting abroad, participating in export fairs and seminars, establishing and maintaining offices abroad and importing raw materials, machinery and spares.

Currently, there is no such facility for the ICT and software firms.

BB Governor Dr Atiur Rahman told BSS that the change was brought in line with the government's vision for Digital Bangladesh.

He said apparently this is a small step, but it is significant for the development of the ICT sector.

Shameem Ahsan, Chairman of the Standing Committee on Export Facilitation of the Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services (BASIS), termed the change as a very positive approach to the development of the ICT sector.

He said the ICT firms would now be able to expand their businesses beyond border and could strengthen their capacity without going through hassles of earlier tight regulation.

Ahsan said the change also create a bigger scope for expanding e-commerce, which would voluminously increase net-based trading of Bangladeshi goods.

He explained that under the relaxed foreign exchange regulation, ICT firms could easily remit enough green bucks for their business expansion abroad, which would eventually increase transaction of local goods and products through internet.

According to the circular, ICT and software firms with the recommendation of BASIS will get an International Card (IC) from an AD initially loaded with US $1,000. The card may be refilled for another US $1,000 each time until the quota is fulfilled.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Sixth Plan eyes Bangladesh a middle-income country by 2021*

Thursday, 02 September 2010 21:19

Sixth Plan eyes Bangladesh a middle-income country by 2021

Sixth Plan eyes Bangladesh a middle-income country by 2021
JAGARAN CHAKMA

The sixth five year plan is going to set a total of 16 core targets for economic growth, employment, poverty reduction, human resources development, gender balance and environmental protection. If the targets are achieved, the socio- economic environment of the country will transform it from a low-income economy to the first stages of middle- income country.

Along with higher per capita income, the Vision 2021 projects a development scenario, where citizens will have a higher standard of living, better education, having social justice with more equitable socio-economic environment and the sustainability of development will be ensured through better protection from climate change and natural disasters, the draft said. Explaining the strategy of the plan, it said that an essential pre-requisite for rapid reduction of poverty was to attain a high economic growth, ensuring sustainable productive employment and incomes for a large number of people in Bangladesh.

The growth-employment-poverty reduction linkage will be ensured by focusing on labour intensive urban and rural manufacturing production, based on domestic and export markets and organised services, the draft added.

The productivity will be improved through adaptation of new technology based on strategic partnership with foreign investment and implantation of better Information and Communication Technology, the draft plan visualises.

The access of the poor to essential services like health, education, nutrition water supply and sanitation will be substantially expanded along with effort to increase access to key production inputs like irrigated water, fertilizer, electricity, rural roads and institutional finance.

The sixth plan will support equal opportunities for women in all section of the society with an objective of integrating them better into the social and economic sphere.

The governance improvement strategy will focus on ensuring the equality of opportunity, personal freedom and dignity, ensuring the role of law, improving delivery of basic services, capacity building in key public entities, and adoption of electronic governance.

To achieve 8 per cent growth by 2015 the government will emphasise on manufacturing and organised services. Increasing the growth rate to 8 per cent by the end of plan period will require the investment rate to increase from 24 per cent of GDP of 32 per cent.

It said that much of the higher investment would be deployed to reduce the infrastructure constraint and human development.

It will promote diversification in agriculture by emphasising incentives, research and extension, rural infrastructure and rural finance and it will focus on promoting rural and urban manufacturing production based on domestic and export markets.

The plan will focus on removing the constraints through massive investment in power and transports through better efficiency and demand management and through energy trade with neighbours.

To achieve the objective of a rapid increase in tax revenue and reduce dependence on trade taxes it envisages fundamental reforms in the tax laws and modernization of tax administration.

The plan will emphasise on equity, better service delivery through improvement in governance and management, improving education financing. including a significant increase in public funding as a share of GDP and promoting public-private partnership in education.

About the population, health and nutrition, the plan provides importance to equity and gender balance in the distribution of health care services, strengthening private sector role and ensuring accountability as well as strengthening partnerships with NGOs.

To mitigate the adverse consequences of climate change, the plan will explore collaboration with the international community.

The sixth five year plan will seek to address the income inequity, high income jobs, improving farm productivity and incomes to reduce poverty and safety net. The strategy will be to design and implement a range of social protection programmes that meets the needs of this under-privileged group.

Priority will be given to the implementation of e-governance through the Digital Bangladesh initiative to provide better and speedier service and to improve the transparency and accountability of public service agencies.

Besides, attention will be focused on developing and strengthening a number of core public institutions, including the central bank, the Ministry of Finance, the Tax Department, the Planning Commission, Audit and Accounts, the parliamentary sub-committees, land administration and the public utilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*Tk 1000cr employment scheme for ultra poor begins in Oct*

BSS, Dhaka 

A programme involving Taka 1,000 crore is set for generating employment opportunities for thousands ultra poor all over the country.

The Ministry for Food and Disaster Management will be implementing the programme, providing up to eight lakh extreme poor with the means of living during October to December when rural job scarcity leads many to starvation. 

The programme targets covering eight lakh poor people with a daily wage of Taka 120. The number of the beneficiaries would come down to 6.5 lakh if the wage increases to Taka 150.

Similar to the food for work project, the programme will involve the poor people in different rural development projects. 

The ministry has planned disbursing the money to the beneficiaries' bank accounts directly so middlemen cannot reap any benefit out of it as they usually do in such cases.

The ministry also held a meeting with representatives of Bangladesh Bank and state-owned commercial and specialized banks to implement its plan. 

Official sources said the central bank received a request from the ministry for allowing the extreme poor open bank accounts for Taka 10 like the farmers' account.

BB Governor Dr Atiur Rahman told BSS today that the central bank would offer Taka 10 bank accounts to the poor as it would ensure transparency of the employment project while assure hassle-free payment.

"These accounts would stop payments to ghost workers who used to cash in on such programme without any participation," the governor said.

He said that the facility would also increase the depth of the central bank's strategy for financial inclusion.

He added that the accounts would remain active for all other banking purposes like a savings account.

Dr Atiur said the existing bank branches in rural areas would manage the accounts without facing any problem as each branch would be required to handle 150 such accounts.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## akash57

*Coca-Cola plans to set up state-of-the-art plant*

Sheikh Shahariar Zaman

Coca-Cola, a global leader in beverage industry, has submitted its second investment proposal to the government expressing its intention to set up two companies - one for production and the another for distribution.

"We have received the proposal and scrutinised it," economic adviser to the prime minister Dr Mashiur Rahman told the FE.

"We are positive about the investment proposal and it is likely that the issue will be settled by this year," he said.

Dr Rahman is the head of the committee that is examining the investment proposal of the multinational company (MNC), which markets three popular brands -- Coke, Sprite and Fanta.

The other members of the committee are BoI executive chairman Dr SA Samad and State Minister of Liberation War Affairs AB Tajul Islam.

Coca-Cola in September last year submitted its first proposal to invest $51 million to expand its business in the country.

The company in its latest proposal expressed its intention to set up a modern production plant.

The proposal said that the company wants to "set up an indirect wholly owned local subsidiary that will establish a new state of the art beverage manufacturing facility in Bangladesh."

The company will take at least three years to complete the processes and the entire equity capital of this subsidiary will be funded by its foreign source, it added.

The processes involved acquisition of suitable land and setting up facility, securing all required approvals, licences, consents and permission from the proper authorities.

The global beverage maker requested the Board of Investment to take the new proposal on record and the local company will in due course apply for registration with the BoI.

"We will as our business evolves in Bangladesh keep reviewing our business structure in order to best meet the requirements of our business," the investment proposal said.

Coca-Cola started business in Bangladesh with an agreement with Tabani, owned by a Pakistani national, in 1965.

After the liberation, Tabani was put under the Freedom Fighters' Welfare Trust and it continued its business up to 2008.

"The MNC used to sell to us the liquid concentrate of its brands and here we produced cold drinks and marketed them," said a Tabani official.

The company asked Tabani to increase its capacity in 1978 but it failed to do so and later the MNC signed another agreement with Abdul Monem Group to produce the popular cold drink brands.

"Tabani had the right to distribute its products in greater Dhaka and Rajshahi divisions while Monem entered into a contract to distribute them in Chittagong and Khulna divisions," he added.

The companies at that time only produced regular glass bottle (RGB) drinks and it continued production until 2001, when Monem introduced PET bottles in the market.

The MNC in 2003 asked Tabani to improve its quality including setting up an effluent treatment plant on the factory premises but it failed to comply with the conditions, the official said.

Eventually, Coca Cola scrapped the contract with the Tabani in 2008 and now it has come with the investment proposal aiming to benefit from the emerging economy by itself.

Coca-Cola plans to set up state-of-the-art plant


----------



## akash57

*MoC-FBCCI to prepare database of major traders*

Jubair Hasan

The Ministry of Commerce (MoC) and the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) would make a special database of major traders to make monitoring easier in the event of price hike of essentials.

Product-related information of each of the traders would be included in the database so that the market monitoring taskforce can take legal action against unscrupulous businessmen who often increase prices of the essentials citing international market as well as creating artificial scarcity.

They took the decision as a number of market-controlling measures of government and private groups did little in bringing down prices of essentials within the purchasing capacity of common people.

FBCCI president AK Azad said, the database would have information about how many products the traders imported, its purchasing costs and the selling price. "It'll definitely force the traders to be accountable to the market watchdog," he said.

President of the country's apex apparel body said they received several allegations that some traders illegally raised prices of some important essentials, especially sugar and edible oil by creating artificial scarcity in the local market.

"The concerned ministry is investigating the alleged wrongdoings through a three-member probe committee. We'll take punitive measures against those found guilty," the FBCCI chief said without disclosing their names.

He, however, claimed that prices of the commodities have remained mostly stable during Ramadan excepting some isolated incidents as the joint price monitoring taskforce of FBCCI and MoC have been working hard across the country to check the price hike of commodities.

Gholam Hossain, secretary of MoC, said the database will play a very crucial role in establishing a stable market as it will make the traders accountable to people. 

President of Consumers Association of Bangladesh Kazi Faruk appreciated the move after branding it as an appropriate step to cool down the market temporarily. 

"It needs a legal framework for a permanent solution of the common problem," the CAB president said, adding the delivery order (DO) system should be eliminated immediately as it is one of the major causes behind the price hike.

MoC-FBCCI to prepare database of major traders


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Hospitality industry records 34pc growth in six months*

Saturday, 04 September 2010 21:04

Hospitality industry records 34pc growth in six months

Hospitality industry records 34pc growth in six months
FHM Humayan Kabir

The country's booming hospitality industry has maintained an impressive 34 per cent growth in the first half of the current calendar year, thanks to political stability and increased flow of foreign tourists and businessmen, officials said Saturday.

Luxury hotels in Dhaka earned nearly Tk 1.20 billion in January-June period of 2010 against Tk 894.45 million in the corresponding period last year, the room revenue data of the hotels showed.

"The hospitality industry is expected to grow to a new height as four five-star and one three-star hotels in Dhaka earned nearly Tk 1.20 billion revenue in first six months this year, Tk 304.34 million up compared to same period last year," a senior manager of a hotel told the FE.

Bangladesh's major four five-star hotels -- Pan Pacific Sonargaon, Dhaka Sheraton, Radisson Water Garden and The Westin and another three-star hotel -- Dhaka Regency -- are all located in Dhaka.

Bangladesh is one of the emerging economies in the world. It attracts thousands of foreign tourists, especially the businessmen and ready-made garment buyers, every year, which help boost the growth of the hospitality industry.

ATM Hafizullah, assistant General Manager of the Dhaka Regency Hotel and Resort Ltd, said four five-star hotels in Dhaka earned Tk 1.18 billion from the rooms revenue in 2007, which has gone up to Tk 1.20 billion in only six months this year.

The room revenue data showed that the four five-star hotels in Dhaka earned Tk 970.42 million in 2006 and Tk 717.98 million in 2005.

"We are optimistic that the hospitality industry in Bangladesh will flourish further in coming days as the country's economy is growing fast with the increased flow of tourists and businessmen to the country," said Mr Hafizullah.

He said: "Businessmen around the world have chosen Bangladesh as one of the lucrative place for investment for its big market. This is helping the hospitality industry take to a new height."

The occupancy rates of the newly set up Radisson Water Garden and The Westin are higher than the older two other five start hotels -- Pan Pacific Sonargaon and Dhaka Sheraton, an official of the Radisson hotel said requesting anonymity.

He said the newly opened Dhaka's Radisson hotel's occupancy rate was 88.22 per cent during January-June period this year followed by 83 per cent at the Westin, 64.15 per cent at Dhaka Sheraton and 62.82 per cent at Sonargaon hotel.

"The winter season is the peak time for tourists flow. We expect more revenue earnings during the last quarter (October-December)," the official said.

"I hope the revenue earnings will cross Tk 2.5 billion mark in 2010. It will be a history for the country," he said.

In the first half (January-June) of 2010, the Westin hotel earned the highest Tk 412.40 million as room revenue, followed by the Radisson Tk 292.45 million, Sonargaon Tk 212.52 million, Dhaka Sheraton Tk 184.83 million and the Dhaka Regency Tk 96.58 million.

"I believe if the political situation in the country remains stable, the hospitality industry will grow further and will emerge one of the important industry in the country within a few years," ATM Hafizullah said.

"The country's hospitality industry has become very competitive like other countries as couple of new famous brand hotel has recently been added. It is now providing world class service, which is attracting many foreigners to Bangladesh," Toufiq Rahman, a local tourism expert told the FE.

"As per volume of orders from tourists from different countries, we can easily said that the occupancy of the luxury hotels will rise manifold," said Mr Rahman of the Journey Plus, a leading tour operator.

"Everyday, we receive many guests involving in a wide range of business activities, including garment merchants, telecom and energy sector investors, donor agency delegates, as well as a number of tourists," said a top official in Dhaka Sheraton Hotel.

The competition among the hotels has made the industry more lucrative to the local and foreign guests, who are offered world-class services, he said.

Yet in the next few years competition is likely to become more intense with at least four to five other international chain hotels, Best Western, Hilton, Holiday Inn and the Intercontinental planning to come in the business.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Automation in banking boosts GDP growth*

Saturday, 04 September 2010 21:05

http://nation.ittefaq.com/issues/2010/09/05/news0560.htm

Automation in banking boosts GDP growth
BSS, Dhaka

The ongoing automation of the country's banking sector is expected to gear up the economic growth by at least 1 percent on its completion in around two-year time.

Bangladesh Bank (BB) is carrying out an integrated automation programme with assistance from the Department for International Development (DFID) under which two major components of the banking services will come under cyber technology by next year.

BB Governor Dr Atiur Rahman and Consultant of the project Randy Kahn are confident that the automation of the banking services will accelerate economic growth by no less than 1 percent.

Under the programme, automated clearinghouse will replace the traditional cheque clearing system by this year end and the Bangladesh Electronic Fund Transfer Network (BEFTN) will be in place next year.

The central bank already conducted a successful simulation of its automated clearinghouse, which would link all 48 banks under an automated cheque clearing system by November 1.

The system will facilitate all the banks clear their cheques in two days whereas the current system takes about 21 days to clear a cheque from banks outside Dhaka. The banks in Dhaka city, however, are enjoying the automated facility from April this year.

The central bank directed all the banks phase out all non- MICR (Magnetic Ink Character Recognition) cheques by October as the clearinghouse will not entertain any traditional cheque from November 1.

Dr Atiur Rahman said the fund flow would be faster with introduction of the automated clearing system for all the banks across the country.

The faster fund flow, he continued, would eventually accelerate businesses when the automated system would ensure hassle-free and secured transactions.

With the launching of the electronic fund transfer network, all the transactions like bill payment, fund transfer, tax payment and payments for online shopping will only be a click away.

Randy Kahn expected that this system would be in place by next year, offering a speedy fund transfer to stimulate further the economic activities.

Lauding the efficiency and commitment of the BB's staff, he said the automaton process is progressing faster even than the process in the United States due to the skill and dedication of people working in the central bank.

Kahn said automating the US banking sector was a difficult task and took more time than the progress in Bangladesh.

He observed the automation process as a driving force in achieving the vision for Digital Bangladesh and advised continuous effort to make people tech-savvy.

"It is easy to change technology, but hard to change people," Kahn said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* YKK to expand its business in Bangladesh*

Saturday, 04 September 2010 21:07

YKK to expand its business in Bangladesh

YKK to expand its business in Bangladesh
FE Report

Japanese zipper maker YKK is going to expand its apparel zipper plant in Bangladesh as part of its latest expansion plans, online apparel news portal just-style.com reported recently.

The company said it has a rapidly growing export market on its hands, particularly for processed products in European markets.

YKK established its first Bangladesh overseas plant in 2000 named YKK Bangladesh, in Dhaka. In 2002 Dhaka saw its first expansion, with the second phase of plant expansion in 2004.

Phase III will see the factory grow by 45 per cent before 2015, YKK official said. Sales goals from the plant are US$78 million by 2015 and total investment in the expansion will be US$27 million over four years.

The leading Japanese zipper company through its establishments in Bangladesh is helping the local garment manufacturers and exporters to be better prepared to overcome the challenges in the quota-free world. It regularly holds seminars for garment personnel where its exporters deliver the latest market information and strategies.

As the world's largest zipper manufacturer, YKK Group is most famous for making zippers. However it also manufactures other fastening products, architectural products, and industrial machinery.

YKK claims to be the first zipper company to promote environmental protection measures. It has developed a line of "environmentally friendly zippers", following the company's philosophy "The Cycle of Goodness" which means that one prospers when one renders benefit to others.

The group has manufacturing facilities in 68 countries, has the world's largest zipper manufacturing center located in Macon, Georgia, where they have 900 employees.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* RMG exporters get a boost*

Saturday, 04 September 2010 21:12

RMG exporters get a boost

RMG exporters get a boost
Govt taskforce decides 5pc incentive for penetrating new markets
Staff Correspondent

The government will provide development incentive to the garment industry for three years for exporting clothes to new markets.

The incentive would be five percent on export earning in the first year, four percent in the second year and two percent in the third year.

The decision came at a meeting of the taskforce on making strategies for the country's export sector suffering for global economic recession. Finance Minister AMA Muhith chaired the meeting at his office at the secretariat.

The minister told reporters after the meeting that, &#8220;Garment manufacturers making exports to countries other than the USA, Canada and European Union will get the incentive&#8221;.

For this, the government would create a new fund from the budgetary allocation of Tk 2000 crore for providing incentives to exporters of different sectors, he said.

The exporters will get the new incentive in addition to the earlier five percent incentive given to all garment exporters, he mentioned.

The meeting also took some other decisions which will be notified in a circular to be issued tomorrow, Muhith noted.

He also said the backward linkage industries of the garment sector, which do not get any incentives now, would also be provided with a five percent incentive for a year on their sales.

The industries, however, have to be certified by the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association and Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association for the incentive.

In the present fiscal year, the government raised the tax at source to 0.50 from 0.25 percent. Since then, garment exporters have been demanding that the tax rate should be lowered.

Sources said the meeting decided to lower the tax at source to 0.40-0.30 percent. The National Board of Revenue will decide it.

Bangladesh Bank Governor Dr Atiur Rahman, Finance Secretary Dr Mohammad Tareq, NBR Chairman Dr Nasiruddin Ahmed and other high officials of the finance ministry were present at the meeting.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Japanese IT co to set up 'Data Entry Centre' in Ctg*

Saturday, 04 September 2010 21:08

Japanese IT co to set up 'Data Entry Centre' in Ctg

Japanese IT co to set up 'Data Entry Centre' in Ctg
FE Report

City Computer Corporation Limited, a Japanese IT company has planned to establish a data entry centre for the development of human resources and employment opportunities with the help of the Chittagong Chamber of Commerce and Industry (CCCI) in Chittagong recently, said a press release.

A representative body of four members, headed by City Computer Corp President Sumiyuki Kawahara, took a 5-day visit to Chittagong on this occasion.

At that time, the company recruited some skilled IT professionals for their programme who are going to Philippines next month for higher training.

Following this occasion, an office named 'Trade Promotion Centre' was opened by CCCI in Tokyo headed by CCCI President M A Latif MP to develop Bangladesh-Japan trade and investment promotion.

Consequently, investment procedure has been started including employment generation in Chittagong as well as all over the country.

CCCI President (in-charge) M Salam, Vice President S M Shafiul Haque and Director Shahin Alam along with the representative body were also present on the occasion.

During the discussion, City Computer Corp President expressed his thoughts to invest to the IT sector of Chittagong, the South-Asian Regional Hub and commercial capital of Bangladesh.

Sumiyuki Awahara evinced his interest to open an office in the World Trade Centre, being constructed in the port city.

Other members at the representative body were: City Computer Corp Director Toshiko Tamaki, General Manager in Philippine Masatoshi Saito and Tokyo Branch Deputy Manager Masatomo Kawahara.

In addition, to invest jointly in the sports sector, another representative body of the Japanese company Naigai will visit Chittagong for a discussion with the related businessmen in the CCCI head office in Chittagong on Sept 6, the press release added.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Khaleda seeks increased IDB support in energy, power*

Leader of the Opposition in Parliament and BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia performs Umrah in Makkah along with family members and party leaders on Friday midnight. Photo: BNP Unb, Jeddah

BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia discussed various development projects and investments in Bangladesh with Islamic Development Bank (IDB) President Ahmed Mohamed Ali here yesterday.

Khaleda also met with Organisation of Islamic Countries (OIC) Secretary General Ekmeleddin Ihsanoglu at the OIC headquarters in Jeddah on September 1.

During her visit to the IDB headquarters, IDB's senior management gave an extensive briefing and presentation of its latest overall position after the various major reforms it has undertaken. Following the reforms, the IDB is now the Islamic Development Bank Group.

Nijad Subei of IDB presented the multimedia presentation, touching the bank's priority areas of investment, its vision for the next 10 years and the major reforms.

During the presentation Khaleda Zia wanted to know about IDB projects in Bangladesh, particularly its future projects in the fields of energy, power and education.

Ahmed Hariri, who looks after the West and Southeast Asia department, apprised the meeting that presently some 79 projects, in areas including education, health, power and energy sectors, worth a total of US $6.8 billion are now running in Bangladesh with IDB involvement.

Human resources development is now the topmost priority of IDB. Saudi Arabia is the major donor to IDB, which has 56 Muslim countries as members.

Khaleda Zia requested increased IDB support for the operational costs of the Islamic University of Technology (IUT) in Gazipur, as well as an increase in the number of the scholarships available at the IUT.

She also wanted to know about IDB's emergency disaster management fund, as not only Bangladesh, which has always been a victim of natural disasters and climate change, but also many other countries including Pakistan which is also vulnerable to such disasters.

BNP Vice Chairman Shamser Mobin Chowdhury, who was at the meeting, said Khaleda also emphasised further strengthening the IDB's human resource development projects in Palestine.

The IDB president recalled that late president Ziaur Rahman had a great role in establishing the Islamic Development Bank in 1975. He also termed Zia as a special friend of the IDB, said Shamser Mobin.

Ali assured continued IDB support to Bangladesh in the days ahead.

Khaleda said like in the past Bangladesh would continue its cooperation and support to IDB.

Later, Leader of the Opposition Khaleda went around IDB headquarters and talked with Bangladeshi officers and staff working there. Khaleda stayed for about 2 hours in the bank's headquarters.

BNP chairperson's Adviser Sabihuddin Ahmed, Press Secretary Maruf Kamal Khan and Special Assistant Shimul Biswas were present.

Khaleda came to Jeddah from Makkah and went back to Makkah after concluding the programme at the IDB.

She arrived in Saudi Arabia on August 30 to perform Umrah.

Khaleda seeks increased IDB support in energy, power


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Dhaka metro rail to be mostly elevated*

Saturday, 04 September 2010 21:14

Dhaka metro rail to be mostly elevated

Dhaka metro rail to be mostly elevated
First phase to link Sonargaon crossing with Pallabi; project likely to end by 2015



Sharier Khan

The first part of a mostly elevated metro rail system in the capital will be built mainly over government land and existing roads, based on a Japanese study, said Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain.

Japan showed interest in financing 80 percent of the project cost as well, amounting to US$1.7 billion. The remaining 20 percent of the cost will be borne by the government.

The government is expecting Japan to finalise the funding during Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to that country in January or February next year.

Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica) conducted the study on the metro rail system, and determined that it will be doable if the majority part is built over the surface. The communications minister said some parts however will be underground.

"This project will not be a public private partnership like the elevated expressway," Syed Abul Hossain told The Daily Star recently. Rather it will be a government project funded by Japan, he added. If Japan provides untied loan, the government will go for open tender.

The Jica study chalked out three routes. Japan showed interest in the first part dubbed Mass Rail Transit-6.

This part will be 22-kilometre long, said Dr SM Salehuddin, additional executive director of Dhaka Transport Coordination Board. The route stretches between Uttara Third Phase and Sayedabad via Pallabi, Chandrima Udyan, and Hotel Sonargaon crossing.

The remaining two parts involve circular routes from Gulshan-1, Mirpur, Azimpur, National Press Club, and Gulshan-2.

Dr Salehuddin noted that enterprises from China, Iran, India and Malaysia showed interest in the second and third parts of the project.

The Chinese and Iranians are particularly interested in the Gulshan to Mirpur route.

According to the study, financial negotiations between Japan and Bangladesh could be completed by June next year, after which a detailed engineering study will be carried out till December 2013.

By July 2013, the government will be able to begin construction of the first phase. An ongoing environmental impact assessment will be completed by January next year.

In the first stage of construction, the metro rail will be built between Pallabi and Hotel Sonargaon crossing between 2013 and 2015. In the second stage the route between Sonargaon crossing and Sayedabad, and in the third stage the Pallabi to Uttara route will be built.

The study noted that the construction cost of the elevated part will be around 12 million dollars per km, while the underground structure will cost 48 million dollars per km.

The communications ministry also decided to shelve an idea of building a mono rail. The minister said initially it was thought that a mono rail could be built along with the ongoing bid for the 21 km Dhaka Expressway. But a primary study found that to be technically impossible.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt signs deal with US oil giant this month*


FE Report

The government, struggling to shore up energy supply, plans to sign an initial deal with US oil giant ConocoPhillips this month to initiate hydrocarbon exploration in the deep sea.

State-owned Petrobangla will sign the deal with ConocoPhillips following a process initiated two and a half years ago through invitation of international tender.

Top officials of the energy ministry and Petrobangla held a meeting with ConocoPhillips last week before reaching the decision of signing the deal.

Under the deal ConocoPhillis will initiate conducting survey and exploration in the undisputed areas in two deep water offshore blocks.

The final production sharing contract (PSC) will be signed after resolving the dispute of overlapping gas blocks with the neighbouring India and Myanmar, a senior energy ministry official told the FE.

During last week's meeting the government accepted ConocoPhillips' demand for changing the location of arbitration from Dhaka to Singapore, said the official.

ConocoPhillips has been awarded two deep water gas blocks -- DS-08-10 and DS-08-11 blocks -- in the country's 2008 offshore bidding round.

Irish Tullow Oil was also selected for shallow block SS-08-05 following the bidding.

But signing of production sharing contracts (PSCs) remained stalled due to overlapping dispute with neighbours as Myanmar and India have claimed part ownership over the three offshore blocks awarded to ConocoPhillips and Tullow Oil.

Bangladesh had asked both ConocoPhillips and Tullow Oil not to carry out hydrocarbon exploration in the disputed areas of the offshore blocks.

Bangladesh is now in talks with neighbors to settle the maritime boundary disputes and commence explorations in the prospective offshore structures.

It has also lodged suit with the United Nations tribunal to settle the maritime boundary disputes with the neighbours.

Bangladesh's foreign ministry is also working on demarcation of the disputed areas in the ConocoPhillips and Tullow awarded blocks to immediately start exploration work there.

Currently, UK's Cairn Energy operated Sangu gas field is the country's lone operational offshore field with the output hovering around 35 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd).

The country's total gas output is now around 1,980 mmcfd against the demand for over 2,300 mmcfd.

Govt signs deal with US oil giant this month


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*NEW INT&#8217;L AIRPORT
Site selection depends on
investors: minister
Mustafizur Rahman*

The government is yet to select a site for the proposed Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib International Airport, to be built under public-private partnership, as the matter depends on the investors&#8217; choice.
&#8216;The investors will conduct a separate feasibility study for construction of the international airport and give their choice for the site,&#8217; civil aviation and tourism minister GM Quader told New Age on Thursday.
The civil aviation authorities initially selected three sites &#8211; two in Madhupur of Tangail and one in Mymensingh&#8217;s Trishal for the Tk 50,000 crore project expected to be completed by 2015.
Locals in Mymensingh said that land prices in Trishal was on rise following media reports that the new airport would be built there while some others were protesting against the project in fear of loss of land.
&#8216;This is nothing final&#8230;We can select any other site and it depends on the investors&#8217; choice. The investors must consider the viability of the project,&#8217; the minister said.
The authorities are preparing documents so that interested investors can be provided with information on demand on the giant project, said officials.
Quader said it was a challenge for the government at the moment to attract investors for the project. &#8216;Very soon we will float tender seeking expression of interest for construction of the new international airport.&#8217;
The cabinet committee on economic affairs on August 29 approved in principle that Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib International Airport would be built under public-private partnership, prompting various quarters to buy lands in the probable areas for the site.
The idea of PPP, meant to boost investment in power and infrastructure sector, was put forth by the finance minister, AMA Muhith, during his budget speech for the last fiscal.
It, however, took almost a year for the government to finalise the guidelines for the scheme as it was published in a gazette notification on August 1.
The airport would be built on about 6,000 acres of land, said officials adding that the estimated cost of the project includes expenses for construction of an elevated expressway between Dhaka and the airport and a monorail.
The civil aviation ministry meanwhile proposed formation of a cell to speed up the construction of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib International Airport.
&#8216;We have proposed to form a four-member cell led by an additional secretary to the prime minister to expedite the activities of the project,&#8217; the civil aviation minister mentioned. 

Front Page


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Tk 750cr move planned to free
Mirpur Road of signals*
Shakhawat Hossain

The communication ministry has planned to turn Azimpur-Gabtoli route into a signal-free road at a cost of Tk 750 crore for easing traffic congestions in the city&#8217;s western fringe, ministry officials said.
It has already drawn the layout of a project with the help of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology to upgrade about two dozens of intersections along the 14-km road with &#8216;U&#8217; and the &#8216;loop&#8217; shaped overpasses.
Besides, tunnels for movement of vehicles would be built at Russel Square and at Sangsad Bhaban for uninterrupted ride between Azimpur and Gabtoli.
Communication ministry officials expected that a vehicle could reach Gabtali from Azimpur in less than 30 minutes with the planned upgradation.
Roads and highways department would implement the project, the name of which has been proposed to be &#8216;Bangabandhu Memorial Corridor&#8217;.
When completed, it would help to curb traffic congestions in the western part of the capital where people are facing immense suffering because of chronic traffic jams at places like New Market, Elephant Road, Kalabagan, Asad Gate and Shymoli.
It would be a good news if the government can build such transport facility on Azimpur-Gabtali road, said Sirajul Islam, a businessman of Gausia market.
Islam, who lives in Mirpur, said traffic jam often forced him to reach his place of work in more than three hours.
Experts, however, suggested for checking unbridled development of shopping malls and business establishments having no parking facilities along the road to reduce pressure on it.
They also urged the authorities to check the high growth of educational institutions and food shops in Dhanmondi residential area which compounded traffic jams.
Without checking those the upgradation of the road would not bring about dividend in curbing traffic congestion, said former communication ministry secretary Mahbubur Rahman.
Last week, a review meeting on the proposed project was held in the ministry with communications minister Abul Hossain in the chair. The meeting decided to seek opinions from professor Jamilur Reza Chowdhury about the design and other technical issues.
Traffic congestion in the city and its adverse impacts on everyday life became a major cause of concerns for the government which has already taken some other plans like construction of flyover from Sanir Akhra to Palashi.
The government is also seriously planning to introduce metro rail and circular waterways to address nagging problem of traffic congestion in the city.


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> *Tk 750cr move planned to free
> Mirpur Road of signals*
> Shakhawat Hossain
> 
> The communication ministry has planned to turn Azimpur-Gabtoli route into a signal-free road at a cost of Tk 750 crore for easing traffic congestions in the citys western fringe, ministry officials said.
> It has already drawn the layout of a project with the help of *Bangladesh University of Engineering *and Technology to upgrade about two dozens of intersections along the 14-km road with U and the loop shaped overpasses.



Nice to see local engineers are making those complex designs.


----------



## bd_4_ever

iajdani said:


> Nice to see local engineers are making those complex designs.




Yes exactly!!....btw just for knowledge, where usually does the BUET students get internships or industry experience in....any ideas??


Cheers!!!


----------



## Skies

I think it depends upon subjects. Like CSE, EEE, Civil and others. And where they got scope for internship. Can be big or small company. My friend did in Beximco chemical.


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> Yes exactly!!....btw just for knowledge, where usually does the BUET students get internships or industry experience in....any ideas??
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



When I was a student in BUET we had to do 2/3 weeks of industrial training and BUET paid for it. I am not sure about current facilities but once I saw some BUET students were surveying on the Airport road, must be something related to their internship programme or related to the projects discussed here.


----------



## akash57

*Deepening economic relations with Myanmar*

Bangladesh's big neighbour to the east, Myanmar, has for a long time been known as a country with which it could promote in a planned manner stepped-up interactions in the economic and trade matters. But the potentialities have remained little exploited or explored to the detriment of the interests of both countries. Only in recent years, suggestions have been made for boosting trade and economic relationship with Myanmar. But the process was hazarded by the influx of Rohingya refugees from Myanmar to Bangladesh, the growing military stand-off between the two countries over demarcation of their sea boundaries, etc.

However, it is happy to note that the political problems between Myanmar and Bangladesh are showing signs of a resolution. Myanmar has taken some of the Rohingya refugees back and remains committed to facilitate the return of the rest. The dispute over the demarcation of sea boundaries that at one stage seemed explosive has died down and Myanmar took some policy decisions likely to be helpful for a reasonable and negotiated settlement of that dispute. Thus, the political relations which have a way of powerfully impacting on trade and economic relations, are improving for both countries. For Bangladesh, it remains imperative to keep Myanmar engaged in this constructive spirit and do everything possible to sort out the political issues on the two sides at the fastest. The doing of this, successfully, will pave the ground well for speedier interactions in the economic and trade spheres. 

As it is, very useful developments in the economic sphere are envisaged between the two countries. Power supply is proving to be a big worry for the Bangladesh economy. Recently, a delegation from Yangoon visited Bangladesh to discuss the prospect of producing hydro-electricity in the Rakhine state of Myanmar for supplying to Bangladesh. It appears that there are much possibilities of importing -- substantially -- hydro-electricity produced in Myanmar for use in Bangladesh. Similarly, there are also prospects of importing gas from Myanmar. The cross-border trading in energies can be very complementary for both countries. Presently, Bangladesh is starved for energy and needs to get them from any source at the fastest. Myanmar in the present undeveloped state of its economy has a surplus of both gas and power that it stands ready to export. The importing of the same in bulk can be cost-efficient as well as strategically sound for Bangladesh in all respects. 

Apart from energy, cooperation can be developed between the two countries in the field of agricultural production. Bangladesh made a proposal to Yangoon sometime ago about leasing vast tracts of unutilized fertile farmlands in Burma. Bangladeshi agro-farms can be allowed to set up enterprises in Burma for producing cereals and diverse agro-produces on the basis of joint ownership. Initiatives for trans-border agricultural production of this nature can be gainful for both countries, specially for Bangladesh with fast growing population and rising concern about building its long-term food security.

A meeting of the Bangladesh-Myanmar Joint Trade Commission (BMJTC) is scheduled for holding in Dhaka on September 22. The meeting will be devoted mainly to easing problems faced by business persons on both sides in their bilateral trade. But the meeting may also utilize part of its time in exploring the bigger fields of economic interactions between the two countries. At any rate, the relevant ministries in Bangladesh need to play a singularly focused role from now on to give a planned boost to economic cooperation with Myanmar in the wider fields.

Deepening economic relations with Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*New Industrial Policy to turn Bangladesh a mid income country*

*The draft of the Industrial Policy-2010 will have an aim to protect and promote local industries with a target of achieving eight percent growth rate by next three years and turn Bangladesh into a mid income country.*

The industries minister told BSS that the policy, which will be placed before the cabinet tomorrow, envisaged fitting the local industries with regional and international ones by taking necessary active steps. 

*The fiver-year industrial policy that was prepared keeping the Vision 2021 of the present grand alliance government insight has envisaged for 10% annual growth by 2017. *

Industries Minister Dilip Barua said t the foremost objectives of the new Industrial Policy is to set up planned industries considering the real domestic demand, prospect of exporting goods abroad.

The proposed industrial policy has given priority on development of small and medium enterprises, he said. 

The minister said the main objective of the new industrial policy is to build up a sustainable industrial sector in the country through short, medium and long-term measures. 

*He said the policy laid importance on private public partnership (PPP) and encourage foreign investment to accumulate capital for rapid economic growth.*

The proposed industrial policy was initially prepared by the past caretaker government and the present government over the last 18 months closely studied on it to make it pragmatic one to boost the sector. 

The industrial policy proposed for special economic zone in the northern districts of Rangpur and Rajshahi divisions and periodic tax holiday for the industries in Dhaka and Chittagong. 

It also proposed for seven years tax holiday for the industries in Rajshahi, Khulna, Sylhet, Barisal, Rangpur and three hill districts, ministry officials said. 

The policy also proposed preservation of quota in Export Procession Zones (EPZs) for women entrepreneurs.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## eastwatch

$958m remittances received in Aug
$958 million Remittances Rcvd in August
FE Report 

Bangladeshis working abroad remitted about US$ 958 million in August this year thanks largely to the forthcoming Eid-ul Fitr festival, officials said Monday. 

The remittances from Bangladeshi nationals working abroad were estimated at $957.93 million in August 2010, up by $100.62 million from that of the previous month. In July last the remittances stood at $857.31 million.

"The flow of inward remittances increased significantly in August last due mainly to the ensuing Eid-ul Fitr, the biggest religious festival for the Muslims," a senior official of the Bangladesh Bank (BB) told the FE. 

He also said the inflow of remittances may slightly fall this month. But it will pick up in October ahead of the Eid-ul Azha. 

The August total took the remittance figure in the first two months of the current fiscal to $1.815 billion, registering a 0.29 per cent negative growth over the corresponding period of the previous fiscal, according to the central bank statistics.

"We expect that the overall growth of remittances will turn into positive in the month of September from the existing level," another BB official said, adding that recovering world economy would help to increase the flow of remittances. 

The central bank earlier took a series of measures to encourage expatriate Bangladeshis to send their money through formal banking channel instead of the illegal "hundi" system to boost the country's foreign exchange reserve.

Four state-run commercial banks and dozens of private commercial banks have stepped up efforts to increase remittance flow from the Middle East, the United Kingdom, Malaysia, Singapore, Italy and the United States. 

"We're still serious about increasing the inflow of remittances through official channels to meet our internal foreign exchange demand," a senior official of a commercial bank said. 

As part of the move, some banks are trying to set up their own exchange houses or drawing arrangements with overseas companies in different parts of the world, he added.

The country's foreign exchange reserve stood at an all time high at $11.115 billion Monday, thanks to the robust growth of remittances from Bangladeshis working abroad, the central bank officials added.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Banglalion WiMAX service launched in Barisal*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 00:34

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Banglalion WiMAX service launched in Barisal
Our Correspondent, Barisal

Banglalion Communications Limited, the largest WiMAX operator of the country, launches its operation in Barisal on Saturday noon. It was done after its successful commencement in Dhaka, Chittagong, Sylhet, Rajshahi, Khulna and Rangpur. Banglalion offers attractive packages starting from 128Kbps to 5Mbps at the monthly tarrif of Tk 600-15,000. It has also announced a speacial package for students and media profesionals that they can get Banglalion WiMAX connection of 256 Kbps at Taka 800 (Taka Eight Hundred) only which is the most attractive offer in this segment. On this occation a press conferance was held in the local "BDS &#8218; auditorium .

Chief Commercial Officer of Banglalion WiMAX, Md. Shafiul Haque Chowdhury and Head of Media & Communications G. M. Faruq Khan addressed the press. CCO Mr. Chawdhury in his speech said, "With the inception of our service in Barisal, Banglalion have successfully completed their march to all divisional headquarters of Bangladesh. It is matter of pride of all of us that we have come to a touch of world's latest technology WiMAX in all divisions of our country. Banglalion is committed to make this area a wireless digital city through our strong network and quality of service to healthcare, education, manufacturing industries, financial institution, local chain shop, real state and information technology for better efficiency, productivity, and better growth", the Banla Lion CCO announced. BanglaLion HMC Mr. Faruq Khan in his speech said, "Being very advanced in education, culture and agriculture, the people of Barisal can contribute more to growth of national economy with the help of world latest technology WiMAX".

Among others Banglalion Head of Strategic Sales Tamim H. Chawdhury, Head of New Business Amanul Islam Head of WiMAX Plaza Md. Nazrul Islam, Area Sales Manager Zahir Uddin Khan, Corporate Sales Manager Rezwan- Ur-Rahman, Media & PR incharge Syed Nasim, Assistant Dealer and Distribution Manager Arifur Rahman and Sr. Executive Showkat Parvez, were present in the occasion.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* GP signs solar power deals*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 00:32

GP signs solar power deals

GP signs solar power deals

Grameenphone Chief Executive Officer Oddvar Hesjedal, third from right, poses after signing deals with three solar power producers at a programme in Dhaka yesterday. Photo: GPGrameenphone Chief Executive Officer Oddvar Hesjedal, third from right, poses after signing deals with three solar power producers at a programme in Dhaka yesterday. Photo: GP

Star Business Desk

Mobile phone operator Grameenphone has signed agreements with three companies to purchase solar power to operate its off-grid base station sites.

Grameenphone is the first telecommunication company in Bangladesh to use solar power in a large scale, GP said yesterday.

Oddvar Hesjedal, chief executive officer of GP; MA Reaz, director for marketing of Cosmos Energy Services; Mohammad Ali Sarker, managing director of InGen Technology; and Amajit Gupta, head of sales and marketing for South Asia of Acme Tele Power, signed the deals.

The suppliers will install and maintain solar panels at Grameenphone's base transceiver stations (BTSs).

GP will buy electricity on a unit consumption basis for 10 years with a buyback option after that period.

The mobile operator will use solar power at 140 sites by 2010. When completed, up to 1.15 million litres of diesel will be saved a year and annual carbon emissions will be reduced by 3,062 tonnes.

"We're targeting to create the largest solar-powered cell network in the region," said Hesjedal.

"We are very committed towards the &#8220;Green&#8221; revolution in network part and we look at it in a business viable mode to gain long term sustainability.&#8221;

GP has set a target of reducing 30 percent of its emissions by 2015 from the business as usual situation considering 2008 as the baseline.

It has been experimenting with renewable energy for last few years and installed 14 solar powered and one wind powered BTS so far.

The company's green initiatives were acclaimed internationally and it won &#8220;Green Mobile Award" at the GSMA Asia Mobile Awards 2009.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Bangladesh takes part in shipbuilding fair in Germany*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 00:36

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Bangladesh takes part in shipbuilding fair in Germany

Stella Moon, previously built by Ananda Shipyard and Slipways. Source: http://www.ambdhaka.um.dk/Stella Moon, previously built by Ananda Shipyard and Slipways. Source: Danish Embassy Bangladesh

BSS, Dhaka

Five local pioneer shipbuilders will take part in the world's biggest shipbuilding biannual fair in Germany to begin tomorrow to showcase Bangladesh's capacity in building ocean-going vessels for the global shipping companies.

The four-day international Shipbuilding, Machinery and Marine Technology (SMM-2010) trade fair will begin at Hamburg, the port city of Germany and major trading hub for central Europe.

The 24th biennial SMM fair will bring thousands of decision makers and qualified buyers under one roof in the Hamburg fair resulting in business transactions worth millions. Some 2,000 exhibitors from 60-plus countries will showcase display of high- tech products and technologies for shipyards, marine equipment suppliers and marine technology specialists. More than 50,000 trade visitors are expected to visit the fair. The Bangladeshi participants are Ananda Shipyard and Slipways Limited (ASSL); Western Marine Shipyard; Dhaka Dockyard and Engineering Works Ltd; Khan Brothers Shipbuilding Ltd and Karnaphuli Shipbuilders Ltd.

"We will try to demonstrate Bangladesh's shipbuilding progress made in the last two years. Interaction with our new clients in the fair would help get export order" Dr Abdullahel Bari, president of Association of Export Oriented Shipbuilding Industries of Bangladesh (AEOSIB), told BSS today.

"Our target is to bag some new orders especially from Middle Eastern countries," Dr Bari said adding Bangladeshi ship-makers are expecting export orders worth US dollars 200 million from the Hamburg fair. "We hope to win orders to build bigger ships," he said adding his company, which already won orders of 10 vessels worth nearly 400 million US dollars, is now capable of building vessels weighing 15,000 Dredge Weight Tonnage (DWT).

Chairman of Western Marine M Saiful Islam said promotion of Bangladesh's shipbuilding sector in the prestigious fair will help build up image immensely.

"Locals shipbuilders' participation in the international trade fair is very much necessary for the industry's recognition in the global market at this point of time," said Islam, also president of Bangladesh-German Chambers of Commerce and Industry (BGCCI).

"Our target is to procure order and joint-venture initiative," said Gazi G Rabbani, Chief Executive Officer of Dhaka Dockyard and Engineering Works Ltd.

"We will have a chance to meet top shipping companies and highlight our potentials and capacity," said Tofayel Kabir Khan, managing director of Khan Brothers Ltd, a new shipbuilder. Bangladesh is the lone country in South Asia which builds dredgers, Managing director of Karkaphuli Shipyard Ltd MA Rashid said adding that which could be projected before the world's top shipbuilders in the fair.

Experts say participation in the SMM-2010 trade fair would provide Bangladeshi shipbuilders an unprecedented opportunity not only to display the unique aspects of the recent developments but also shed light on its progress to the global maritime community.

The SMM Fair will focus on a wide array of industry sectors including shipyards, marine equipment, propulsion systems, ship operation plants, ship electrical and electronics systems, marine technology, maritime services and the special super yacht segment.

The supporting programme at the trade fair will feature over 140 events, including a wide range of congresses, symposia, workshops, conferences and panel discussions and numerous official receptions. Bangladesh first joined the prestigious exhibition in Hamburg in 2006.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*BoI registers 153 industrial units in July*


Tuesday, 07 September 2010 00:45

Business

BoI registers 153 industrial units in July
Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha . Dhaka

Board of Investment in July registered 153 industrial units, proposing an investment of Tk 5,726.12 crore.

The proposed amount was higher by Tk 3,205.06 crore from Tk 2,521.06 crore in June when 134 industrial units were registered with the authorities.

The July proposal include Tk 4,980.54 crore from 143 local industries and Tk 745.58 crore from four foreign and six joint venture units.

The textile sector got the highest 69 per cent of the total investment proposal when service sector got 10 per cent, food and allied 7 per cent, agro-based industries 5 per cent and others 9 per cent.

According to BoI, the proposed industrial units will create a total of 29,916 jobs.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* New policy sweetens investment incentives*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 00:46

New policy sweetens investment incentives

New policy sweetens investment incentives
Rejaul Karim Byron

A new industrial policy offers a host of incentives to attract local and foreign investment and envisages appropriate measures to rehabilitate the sick industries.

To enhance foreign investment, the policy proposed to offer citizenship for investors who are investing $500,000 or transferring $1 million to any recognised financial institution.

In providing permanent residency to foreign investors, the minimum investment level has been raised from $75,000 to $100,000. Any foreigner investing $5 million in any heavy industrial unit will enjoy the "no visa required" facility.

In a meeting yesterday, the cabinet approved the policy with a target GDP growth of 8 percent by 2013.

In a news briefing, Prime Minister's Press Secretary Abul Kalam Azad said the government proposes to assist the rehabilitation of sick industries.

The government will support public and private sectors to strengthen the economy, Azad said.

The list of industries collectively defined as the services sector was expanded from 19 to 31 in the new policy.

The policy said a sick industry law would be made. The industries that have been sick for 15 years would be shoved out of the industrial sector.

Small, medium and large industrial units will need to be worth up to 200 percent more than in 2005 to stay in their traditional business-size slot, according to new definitions that adjust the slots for inflation.

Industries listed under the thrust sector category enjoy different benefits, including tax waivers. The number of industries in the sector has been reduced to 31 from 33. Manpower exports, ship building, renewable energy, polymer industries, hospitals and clinics, plastics, tea, container services and warehouses have been proposed for inclusion in the this sector.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Policy approved to foster higher industrial growth*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 00:47

Policy approved to foster higher industrial growth

Policy approved to foster higher industrial growth
Monira Munni

The cabinet gave Tuesday its stamp of approval to the much-awaited draft industrial policy intended to raise industrial sector' contribution to the economy to 40 per cent, from 28 per cent, by 2021.

The new Industrial Policy-2010 also aims to foster more foreign and domestic investments, generate employment and spur higher economic growth.

"We've now a new industrial policy. Cabinet members have suggested some minor changes," industries minister Dilip Barua told the FE after the meeting, chaired by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

Mr Barua said small and medium enterprises (SMEs) have been given priority in the new industrial policy with a view to boosting the country's economic growth through creating more job opportunities.

The government has decided to provide collateral-free loans up to Tk 0.75 million to the SME entrepreneurs, especially women entrepreneurs, to make them self-reliant.

He expressed the hope that the lending programme would help achieve the government's 'one family one employment' plan.

The country can achieve a 7.0 GDP (gross development product) growth if necessary steps are taken in line with the short term guidelines for smaller firms, Mr Barua said.

The new policy has incorporated three fresh sectors such as automobiles, cosmetics and toiletries into the list of thrust areas.

It has dropped a proposal for divesting the state-owned Bangladesh Standards and Testing Institution (BSTI), a senior official of Ministry of Industries (MoI) said.

The official said the policy has curtailed the scope for Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation (BSCIC) to set up new industrial parks.

The policy will give leeway to non-profitable state firms to reach profitability while discouraging privatisation of "profitable" state enterprises.

The policy has a provision for bailing out industrial units that have remained sick for 15 years through liquidation and recovery of their capital. Steps will be taken to enact a law to rid the nation of the curse of sick industries.

The policy will encourages establishment of industrial zones for sectors such as textiles, ceramics and pharmaceutical ingredients.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* New industrial policy evokes mixed reactions*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 00:48

New industrial policy evokes mixed reactions

New industrial policy evokes mixed reactions



Mehdi Musharraf Bhuiyan and Md Fazlur Rahman

The new industrial policy has evoked mixed reactions from economists and business leaders.

Some hail the policy, which replaces the 2005 one after it got a go-ahead from the cabinet yesterday, for separately defining micro industries, while some grill the government for its stand on continuing with state-owned enterprises (SoEs).

However, Industries Minister Dilip Barua expressed his hope that the Industrial Policy 2010 would propel industrialisation and foster economic growth.

Terming it a 'comprehensive one,' the minister said, "It features long-term goals to foster the country's economic growth."

"The small and medium enterprises have been given special attention, as those could generate huge employment.&#8221;

"We have also selected a number of sectors as thrust sectors to give them required impetus to grow."

The minister has maintained his long-time position of not giving in to calls for divesting the SoEs -- a long demand by the private sector as well as development partners.

"Rather, we'll make SoEs competitive. Already many are making profit," Barua told The Daily Star yesterday.

Khondaker Golam Moazzem, senior research fellow at the Centre for Policy Dialogue, hailed the government for separately defining micro industries.

"Under old definitions, the micro industries could not fully match with any categories, which made it difficult to address the special needs and problems of the sector," he said.

On the point of making SoEs competititive, Moazzem laid emphasis on ensuring adequate alternative job opportunities for the SoE staff in case of any privatisation.

"Nongovernmental organisations should be given a responsibility in creating alternative job opportunities for such workforce," he added.

Moazzem also hailed the government move to include the more non-traditional segments in the list of thrust sectors.

"Going beyond the export-oriented industries, the new list has included a number of industries like shipbuilding, which has huge potential."

Moazzem welcomes government plans to set up separate economic zones for a number of highly potential industries like pharmaceuticals.

He however underlined the need to draw out a legal framework for establishing such economic zones.

"The funding for such zones should be channelled through public-private partnership," the CPD official suggested.

Former caretaker government adviser Dr ABM Mirza Azizul Islam questioned the government's plan to go ahead with SoEs.

"It's a fundamental question -- the government should not run commercial enterprises, no matter those are profit-making or not," he said, suggesting that the government could only limit its involvement in public utilities sectors.

The former finance adviser said, "Over the years the successive governments have dumped hundreds of crores for state-run factories."

He advised the government to go for golden handshake and arrange training facilities for the workers to be laid-off.

Waliur Rahman Bhuiyan, former president of Foreign Investors' Chamber of Commerce and Industry, echoed the former adviser's view on the government's stand on SoEs.

"The policy is encouraging SoEs, but it's not the government's job to run businesses. It should act as a regulator and facilitator."


----------



## LongLiveBritian

I'm going to Bangladesh in 2022, to do some buisness there with some of my friends such as car manufacturing in Sylhet suprisingly I would have thought it would be in capital, But why not now why in 2021 thats the biggest question I'm going to have to ask him.


----------



## eastwatch

LongLiveBritian said:


> I'm going to Bangladesh in 2022, to do some buisness there with some of my friends such as car manufacturing in Sylhet.



Is it 2022 or 2012, please straighten the fact.


----------



## LongLiveBritian

eastwatch said:


> Is it 2022 or 2012, please straighten the fact.


2022. why?


----------



## gogbot

LongLiveBritian said:


> 2022. why?



You like to plan ahead don't you.

Given BD is an Asian Economy , things will drastically by 2022.
For the better i would hope , i seriously doubt that the economic or political landscape will remain the same.

Sorry if i intruded into you conversion.


----------



## LongLiveBritian

gogbot said:


> You like to plan ahead don't you.
> 
> Given BD is an Asian Economy , things will drastically by 2022.
> For the better i would hope , i seriously doubt that the economic or political landscape will remain the same.
> 
> Sorry if i intruded into you conversion.


In my opinion bangladesh aremaking good progress and every asian country, We have already made it official, But will see.


----------



## akash57

*Tk 85cr project to enhance 25 pc food production*

The government with the support of European Union (EU) has undertaken a Taka 85 crore project to enhance cereal production up to at least 25 percent and reduce 10 to 15 percent production cost.

Sources in the Ministry of Agriculture said the EU will provide 73.72 crore for the Food Security Programme and Soil Fertility Component Project. Bangladesh government will incur cost of Taka 4.53 of the project while rest of the amount of the project will be given by various donor agencies, the sources said 

The Soil Resources Development Institute (SRDI) under the Ministry of Agriculture will implement the project with active participation of 38 non-government organizations at the field level. 

Under the project steps would be taken for using modern technology in agriculture, diversification of crops, logical and profitable use of soil and water resources to boost agriculture production including rice.

Chief Scientific Office of the SRDI Nazmul Hasan told BSS that about 50,000 small and marginal farmers would be benefited from the project. He said the project will be implemented at coastal and char areas, pit basin, haor region and hill areas of 50 upazilas in 31 districts. 

Under the project, he said 25,000 fertilizer cards would be distributed among farmers, 5000 compost fertilizer plant would be set up and farmers would be motivated to use the compost fertilizer, Nazmul Hasam said. 

One of the important components of the project is to ensure availability of nutritious food for farmer families and make them aware to take such food.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## bd_4_ever

akash57 said:


> *Tk 85cr project to enhance 25 pc food production*
> 
> The New Nation - Internet Edition




Weird....even to muster a project of just Tk 85m, we need need EU's help....?!? 



Cheers!!!


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Exports rise on China shift*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 23:45

Exports rise on China shift

Exports rise on China shift


Star Business Report

Exports in July, the first month of the current fiscal year, rose more than 26 percent, compared to the same month last year, according to Export Promotion Bureau data.

Garment owners link the bright figure to a growing trend of international buyers shifting orders from China to Bangladesh.

The amount Bangladesh exported in July is $1.81 billion, with $798.66 million coming from knitwear and $671.28 million from woven items, a rise of 22.55 percent and 28.62 percent from July 2009.

During the month, exports of other items -- frozen foods, tea, leather, leather products, raw jute, jute carpets, home textiles, footwear, ceramic products, bicycles and furniture -- also increased, but the export of chemical products, handicraft, pharmaceuticals and urea fertilisers experienced negative growth.

Commerce Minister Faruk Khan in a meeting at EPB asked businessmen not to be complacent by the growth figures and urged them to work harder to achieve a target of $18.5 billion in fiscal 2010-11.

Salim Osman, president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA), said garment exports from Bangladesh have been increasing because of a shift in orders from China to Bangladesh.

"The cost of RMG production increased in China that faces a shortage of workers in the garments sector for the diversified industrialisation trends emerging there," he said.

Echoing Osman's view, former president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association Anwar-ul-Alam Chowdhury Parvez said customers are eager to place orders in Bangladesh, as China has been affected by worker shortages.

He said Bangladesh can hardly utilise its production capacity at an optimum level as it suffers from power and gas crunches and weak infrastructure. Efficiency at Chittagong Port also lost steam due to poor operations, Parvez added.

"The turnaround time at Chittagong port increased from three to twelve days," he said. As a result, garment exporters have to send consignments by air, incurring higher costs.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* July export posts 26pc growth*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 23:47

Business

July export posts 26pc growth

Workers are busy at a garment factory in the city recently. The country&#8217;s merchandise shipments, including RMG, see more than 26 per cent growth in July. &#8212; New Age photo Workers are busy at a garment factory in the city recently. The country&#8217;s merchandise shipments, including RMG, see more than 26 per cent growth in July. &#8212; New Age photo

Special Correspondent

The country&#8217;s merchandise shipments saw more than 26 per cent growth in July marking a good beginning for exports in the current fiscal year compared to the similar period of the last fiscal which experienced a negative growth.

Commerce ministry officials said export shipments amounted $1.82 billion in the first month of the current fiscal against $1.44 million in the same month of the previous fiscal year.

The past fiscal year began with minus seven per cent growth as a tail impact of recession in western markets had hit hard Bangladesh&#8217;s readymade garment exporters. Citing data from the Export Promotion Bureau, officials said readymade garments, which make three-fourths of the country&#8217;s export proceeds, grew 25.5 per cent on an average in July.

Exports of knitwear amounted $799 million, growing 23 per cent year-on-year, while shipments of woven or cut and sew garments amounted $671 million with 29 per cent growth. In July 2009, knitwear had seen less than 2 per cent growth year-on-year, that for woven garments had been minus 5 per cent and home textile minus 11 per cent.

The Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association president Abdus Salam Murshedy said high growth in garment exports earning is being achieved through &#8216;much pain&#8217; of the exporters.

Citing availability of satisfactory amount of orders and increase in the cost of production due to loss of production by gas and power shortage, Salam said, &#8216;Bangladeshi exporters are not used to rejecting importers and are executing orders at rock bottom prices and buying export growth for the country.&#8217;

At present, there are many scopes to make exports growth much higher as western importers are facing problems in low cost procurement from China, Salam said. &#8216;Infrastructure problems are making Bangladeshi exporters handicapped,&#8217; he lamented.

Analysts say that rebounding shipments of readymade garments to the United States and the European Union have mainly helped export earnings return to happy growth figures.

Increased growth in garment shipments to some new markets including Turkey and Japan are also helping the country&#8217;s positive growth in exports earnings, said analysts.

Continued high growth in the shipments of some significant export items including raw jute, jute goods, home textile and finished leather have also contributed to the encouraging growth in July.

Shipments of frozen foods, mainly shrimps, have also seen a robust growth in July after more than a year of low and minus growths.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Pharma sector gets a new player*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 23:48

Pharma sector gets a new player

Pharma sector gets a new player



Sayeda Akter

Abdul Monem Group is ready to expand its horizon by setting foot in the pharmaceuticals sector, to provide high-quality products at affordable prices.

The new avenue for business, Novus Pharmaceuticals Ltd, starts commercial operations today.

Initially, the company has invested nearly Tk 30 crore to set up the factory and import state-of-the-art machinery at Hemayetpur in Savar, said ASM Mainuddin Monem, managing director of Novus.

"As an entrepreneur, we feel it a responsibility to help improve the healthcare situation and ensure health equity in the country. And I believe that business is an initiative but service is the priority," said Mainuddin.

"We are starting with a small scheme. We have a vision to offer high quality pharmaceutical products at affordable prices, mainly to low-income groups."

Although the healthcare situation has improved a lot mainly in the last decade, low-income groups are yet to get full benefits, he said. "That interested us in getting involved in pharmaceuticals."

Novus is entering the sector at a time when most of the top 10 revenue earning pharmaceutical companies are increasing production capacities to meet growing demand.

Industry insiders said greater public health awareness and investment boosted the sector, setting a new benchmark for turnover every year.

With an annual turnover of around Tk 800 crore, Monem Group thought about entering the pharmaceuticals sector in 2005 and established AM Pharmaceuticals Ltd that failed eventually, said Mainuddin.

Later, Monem Group purchased Novus from Pharmadesh Laboratories Ltd in May 2008 and began developing the factory.

"We got a building infrastructure with minimum facilities from Pharmadesh. We had to work over the last two years to make it a factory of international standards. We imported machinery from UK, Germany, Japan, China and India," he said.

"In addition, we established a strong research and development (R&D) department, which will ensure standards that meet the Current Good Manufacturing Practices criteria set by the World Health Organisation (WHO)," said the Novus boss.

Initially, the company aims to produce primary and chronic health care items, which includes paracetamol and omeprazol, to reach out to the common people.

"We will gradually shift to produce anticancer and anti-AIDS items in the next three to five years."

The 90 staff company, Novus, also plans to get listed in the capital market in the next three to five years, said Mainuddin, also deputy managing director of Abdul Monem Ltd.

At present, the annual market size of the pharmaceutical industry stands at around Tk 7,000 crore, which is growing at a rate of 15 percent a year, said industry insiders.

There are 250 small, medium and large local and multinational pharmaceutical companies operating in Bangladesh.

Of the 250 companies in Bangladesh, the top 10 -- Square, Beximco, Eskayef, Incepta, Acme, ACI, Opsonin, Renata, Aristopharma and Drug International -- take up nearly 70 percent of the total market, according to Intercontinental Marketing Services, a global pharmaceutical market intelligence agency.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* BB plans to buy gold for diversifying forex reserve*

Tuesday, 07 September 2010 23:41

BB plans to buy gold for diversifying forex reserve

BB plans to buy gold for diversifying forex reserve
Siddique Islam

The central bank plans to buy gold for diversifying its foreign currency reserve, which stood at all time high at $11.115 billion Monday, thanks to a robust growth of inward remittances as well as decreasing import payments.

"The central bank has considered actively diversifying its forex reserve into gold," a senior official of the Bangladesh Bank (BB) told the FE Tuesday, adding that the central bank has taken the latest move to minimize risk of its investment of foreign currencies.

He also said India and Sir Lanka have already increased their holdings of gold to minimise currencies valuation losses because of volatility in the global forex market.

"Steady growth of inward remittances and decreasing import payments have contributed to attain the forex reserve at all time high," another BB official said, adding that the reserve is managed efficiently through safe and sound investment abroad.

The country's overall imports fell slightly in July this year following a significant rise in imports of essentials in the previous two months to meet their growing demand for the month of ongoing Ramadan.

Opening of fresh letters of credit (LCs) against imports, generally known as import orders, fell by 9.49 per cent in July over that of the previous month of the current calendar year.

The settlement of LCs, known as actual imports, dropped by 9.27 per cent during the period under review over the previous month of this year, according to the central bank statistics.

The LCs for import worth $2.526 billion were opened in July last compared to $2.791 billion in previous month of June while the LCs against imports worth $1.753 billion were settled in July 2010 against $1.932 billion in June last, the BB's data revealed.

Bangladeshis working abroad remitted over US$ 957 million last month owing largely to the forthcoming Eid-ul Fitr festival, officials said Monday.

The remittances from Bangladeshi nationals working abroad were estimated at $957.93 million last month, up by $100.62 million compared to previous month. In July last the remittances stood at $857.31 million.

Besides, the central bank continues to intervene in the inter-bank foreign exchange market through purchase of the US dollar directly from commercial banks, which has also pushed the foreign exchange reserve up.

A total of $200.50 million has been bought from the commercial banks, so far, in the current fiscal year as part of the central bank's intervention in the market, the BB officials confirmed.

In fiscal 2009-10, the central bank bought a total of $2.16 billion directly from the commercial banks against $1.48 billion of the previous fiscal, the BB's data showed.


----------



## akash57

*WB plans 'highest-ever' aid for Bangladesh*

Dhaka, Sep 15 (bdnews24.com)The World Bank plans its highest ever financial support of $6.1 billion for Bangladesh over the next four fiscals. 

The multilateral lending agency made the proposal at the launch of its Country Assistance Strategy for Bangladesh on Wednesday at a city hotel. 

The strategy focuses on four key areas: increasing investments to accelerate growth, reducing vulnerability to climate change and natural disasters, improving social services delivery and strengthening accountability and inclusion. 

Finance minister AMA Muhith attended the ceremony as chief guest. 

The strategy seems to be formulated around the government's priorities and programmes, he told the audience. 

"We are particularly pleased to see the World Bank supporting high priority projects like the Padma bridge and power generation." 

The Country Assistance Strategy (CAS) will contribute to the country's objective to graduate to a mid-income state by 2021 through support for accelerated, sustainable and inclusive growth coupled with stronger governance, says a WB release. 

The latest CAS, one after 2006, proposes to lend about $1 billion in the country's crumbling power sector in addition with its on-going $800 million projects. 

"We will work with the government on long-term projects in the power and gas sectors," the Bank's country director Ellen Goldstein. 

The WB will first scale-up its existing successful programs which include investments to promote independent and private-owned power plants, extend the rural electrification grid and expand use of solar energy, according to the WB official. 

The bank and the government will monitor progress jointly and promote third party monitoring to strengthen accountability at the community level, reads the strategy paper. 

It also says that WB will work to strengthen the country's capacity to manage for 
results. 

To increase aid effectiveness the WB along with the government and other stakeholders will formulate a National Development Results Framework linking to the upcoming Five Year Plan. 

The framework would be used as a tool to perk up external resource mobilization for development projects, according to the strategy paper. 

WB plans 'highest-ever' aid for Bangladesh | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## akash57

*BD has immense trade, business potential in West Africa*

Bangladesh sees immense trade and business potential in West Africa, as an official delegation led by Foreign Secretary Mijarul Quayes concluded its exploratory mission to Ghana, Liberia, Senegal and Ivory Coast, reports UNB.

During the four-nation visit from August 25 to September 1, the delegation talked to government leaders, officials and chamber leaders of those countries and exchanged views on how to initiate cooperation in the promising sectors for mutual benefit.

They discussed cooperation in agricultural production, food processing and contract farming, joint venture in RMG sector and exporting pharmaceuticals at competitive price.

Currently, Bangladesh exports medicines to 72 countries in Europe, America and Africa.

"We got tremendous response," Quayes told a press briefing on the outcome of his visit at the foreign ministry Wednesday.

Citing an example, he said a Liberian senator offered to give her vast land for agricultural farming, which could be a beginning of cooperation.

Under contract farming scheme, the senator sought cooperation from Bangladesh to diversify the agriculture for producing rice, cotton, cocoa, rubber, cashew nut and coffee to initiate pilot projects.

However, the bilateral trade with these West African countries has so far remained insignificant. According to statistics, in 2009-10, Bangladesh's export to Ghana was US$ 1.462 million, Liberia $1.346 million, Senegal $0.883 million and Ivory Coast $0.199 million.

The main export products include medicine, fruit juice, jute goods and engineering products.

The foreign secretary said as the first step the government might appoint honorary consuls to establish physical linkage between Bangladesh and the four West African countries, which remained untapped.

The delegation invited business teams from those countries to attend the Dhaka International Trade Fair to be held in the city next January. Thereafter, Bangladesh business delegation may be dispatched to those countries to explore further trade and investment.

Quayes said they are also contemplating signing memoranda of understanding (MoU) with those countries by the end of this year to start Foreign Office consultations, which may be followed by trade agreement and agreements on protection of investment and avoidance of double taxation.

BD has immense trade, business potential in West Africa


----------



## akash57

*All industries to have trade unions gradually: Faruk*

Commerce Minister Muhammad Faruk Khan Wednesday said the government would not tolerate any vandalism in industrial sector, particularly in the garments industries.

"The government has done its best to increase the RMG workers' minimum wage up to 80 per cent, and it reflects the government's intention to ensure their well being. We have made this extraordinary pay-raise just after three years, which was due to be done after five years," the minister said.

"But we would not allow any vandalism in industrial sector," he added.

The commerce minister was addressing as the chief guest at a seminar on Bangladesh-USA Trade Relations, organised by the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) at a city hotel.

Chaired by FBCCI president A K Azad, US Ambassador to Bangladesh James F Moriarty attended the seminar as the guest of honour, accompanied by a number of government officials and business leaders.

Expressing the government's support in forming trade union, particularly in the troublesome garments industries, Mr Khan asked all industry owners for its gradual implementation in their factories.

"Ultimately trade unions will be formed in every industry, but all their functionaries including demands have to be according to the rules of the law," he said.

"We would like to assure our product buyers, including USA, that the workers' welfare would never be compromised or neglected in our industries," he added.

About the ongoing shortage of power in the country, the commerce minister assured improved power situation by the end of this year and a notable change by the end of 2011.

"The government is keen to increase export by taking advantage of the fast recovery of global economy from recession. USA is our prime focus, as we see a bright prospect in that particular market," he said.

He also thanked the FBCCI for organising the seminar, and called it a 'timely initiative.'

Speaking on the occasion US Ambassador James F Moriarty pointed out two major constrains for American investment in Bangladesh - energy crisis and workers' unrest.

"The US is very much concerned over the latest workers' unrest in the country's RMG sector that might hinder US investments as well as continuing the growth of imports from Bangladeshi."

He also said the government needs to ensure moderate work environment in the industries.

Indicating towards the 243 per cent growth rate recorded in

US-Bangladesh trade relationship during the last 15 years the he called it 'impressive.'

"The bilateral trade between the two countries is neither too bad nor it's the best that could be done," he said, adding that he sees a wide range of opportunities to thrive.

US investments see Bangladesh as one of the available alternatives. It is the responsibility of the government to lure those investments by offering exciting facilities, the ambassador said.

All industries to have trade unions gradually: Faruk


----------



## eastwatch

Car import down due to duty hike

CAR IMPORT DOWN DUE TO DUTY HIKE
Jasim Uddin Haroon 

The number of vehicles imported in fiscal 2009-10 dropped to 36,906 from nearly 37,750 in the previous year due mainly to imposition of higher duties, according to official data. 

The government raised supplementary duty in the year by 25 per cent on import of vehicles below 2000 CC and 50 percent for engine capacity above the level.

During 2009-10, importers procured 34,338 reconditioned cars and 2,568 new motorised vehicles, according to Chittagong and Mongla port statistics. 

Importers bring in cars mainly through Chittagong port. The government has allowed import of cars through Mongla port since March 2008.

The statistics also showed car traders had imported 35,306 reconditioned cars and 2,442 new vehicles in 2008-09. 

Habib Ullah Dawn, President of Bangladesh Reconditioned Vehicles Importers and Dealers Association (BARVIDA), told the FE: "The car import had dropped by nearly 3.0 per cent in the last fiscal year (2009-10) over that of 2008-09 due mainly to imposition of higher duties by the government."

Mr Dawn also said: "Car prices rose by around Tk 250,000 on an average due to duties levied in 2009-10,"

BARVIDA, a group of nearly 500 auto traders, said the government also imposed higher duties on car import in 2010-11 fiscal affecting the old car business to a great extent. 

He hinted that the car import and sales would also drop sharply in 2010-11.

Currently, car prices, especially of those with more than 1500 CC engine capacity, have increased by around Tk 500,000 each on an average following duty hike in 2009-10 and 2010-11.

Car sales were boosted in the country in recent years mainly by a surge in bank finance and the buying spree by emerging upper middle class in Dhaka, Chittagong and Sylhet cities. 

Traders said car business has been depressed over the past few months due to imposition of higher duties in the current fiscal year. 

"Our sales dropped in 2010 fiscal as the prices of new vehicles increased following slapping of higher duties on the old cars," Abdul Hamid Sharif, president of Bangladesh Auto Traders Association, told the FE. 

In fiscal 2007-2008, some 23,000 cars were sold in the country. Of these, around 80 per cent were in the capital, sources at the BARVIDA said.

However, under new import policy, traders could import up to five years old cars. It was six years previously.


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh eyes trade, farming in west Africa *

Thu, 16/09/2010 - 10:27am | by priyo.news 
Bangladesh plans to open a new front in agricultural production and trade in west African countries, which have vast fertile and fallow land and import almost all commodities.

Foreign Secretary Mijarul Quayes, who led a five-member fact-finding mission to four West African countries -- Ghana, Ivory Coast, Liberia and Senegal -- from August 24 to September 2, said this at a media briefing at his office yesterday.

This was the first of a series of visits that Bangladesh has planned to West Africa, Southern Africa and Latin America as part of its target to strengthen South-South cooperation, he said.

The delegation talked to ministers, bureaucrats and business leaders and found huge potentials for farming, fruit processing and establishing joint ventures in textiles, exporting ready-made garments, medicine and venturing into many other sectors.

"We got tremendous response from them. They are very interested in getting our expertise in agriculture," said Mijarul Quayes, adding, they are still dependent on rainwater for rice cultivation once a year.

Businesses could go to those countries with agriculturists and farmers, lease land at cheap rates and apply the modern farming technologies to cultivate rice round the year like Bangladeshi farmers.

"We asked them if we could do contract farming. They said there could be pilot projects and then it might gradually expand," the foreign secretary said.

A Liberian congressman has offered to take Bangladeshi experts to his own area to produce rice, rubber, coffee, cashew nuts and so on, he said. "This could be the beginning of our cooperation."

Besides, those countries grow abundant fruits, but nobody produces juice out of it. Investors from Bangladesh could easily take advantage of setting up fruit processing industries there, he continued.

The West African countries grow a lot of cotton but are not that competitive in the market. Investors from Bangladesh could also set up backward linkage industries that could immensely help the country's ready-made garment industry, Quayes told the newspersons.

"They literally import everything," he said, adding that Bangladesh could export many products like pharmaceuticals and clothes to those countries. Bangladesh exports some products including medicine, fruit juice and jute goods, but the amount is insignificant and not persistent, he observed.

According to statistics of the Export Promotion Bureau, Bangladesh's export to Ghana was $1,462,000, $1,346,000 to Liberia, $883,000 to Senegal and $199,000 to Ivory Coast in 2009-10.

African countries could be Bangladesh's market, he said.

"They asked what they could export and we have invited them to the Dhaka International Trade Fair next year. We can have soon more dialogues, engage our business leaders and entrepreneurs for expanding trade," Quayes said.

He added those countries have admiration for Bangladesh because they have seen Bangladeshi peacekeepers, fruit juice products and social activities by Brac.

They are also interested to hire doctors, engineers, healthcare experts for their capacity building, Quayes said.

The foreign secretary said as the first step the government might appoint honorary consuls to establish physical linkages with the West African countries and then sign memorandums of understanding for foreign office consultations.

Gradually, trade deals could be signed, he noted.

Prime Minister's Personal Secretary Nazrul Islam Khan, EPB Director General Rakhal Chandra Barman, Director General of Foreign Ministry (Africa) Wahidur Rahman, Managing Director of Bangladesh Oversees Employment Services Limited (BOESL) Mohammad Abdullah were the other delegates.

-Daily Star


*Comments
by Khaja Baba | Thu, 16/09/2010 - 6:04pm *

Not only in West Africa but also in East Africa, huge fertile lands are just laid idle, specially, in Ethiopia, Uganda, Tanzania, Malawi and Mozambique. Indian entrepreneurs have already taken hundreds of thousands of acres land lease in all those countries and doing well with agriculture. Rice, ground nuts, sugar canes, different types of lentils, tea and flower are the main cash crops they produce. However, rubber, banana, pineapple, orange, potato, sorghum and millet can also grow very well in this region as per the nature of the soil, rain and climate. 

So, it is really good news that Bangladesh government has taken this good step for extending our agriculture businesses in Africa. Thousands of Bangladeshi workers can also get their jobs in Africa if such endeavours are taken. We wish that this drive would be successful and sustainable.

As far I know BRAC is already working in Tanzania, Liberia, Sierra Leone and Uganda. Perhaps, our government can also share the learning of BRAC in these countries and take better decisions.


----------



## TopCat

One of my friend's uncle made fortune in Zimbabwe in 1970-80's farming flowers. First he gone to Germany but had to leave due to extreme cold which he could not bear. Instead he settled in Zimbabwe and bought the firm from a English man. He bought his chartered plane only to carry flowers to France from his firm in Zimbabwe. Now he is a industrialist owning few Jute mills and textile mills in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Yield high yet rice pricey

Sunday, September 19, 2010
Yield High Yet Rice Pricey
Porimol Palma

Prices have doubled in a year; hike of food grains in int'l market seen as reason. Prices of rice have increased up to 50 percent than that of last year's despite a bumper boro production of 1.83 crore metric tonnes this season. 

According to Trading Corporation of Bangladesh (TCB), medium quality rice now sells at Tk 34-37 a kilogram, which was Tk 24-26 last year while fine rice varieties at Tk 34-47 against last year's Tk 25-42 per kg.

Prices of coarse rice varieties now range between Tk 31 and 32 a kg, up from last year's Tk 20-22, added the TCB survey till September.

Economists say it is because of the price hike of food grains in international market.

Some also think that rice millers and traders are controlling the domestic market, as the government has only achieved half the procurement target of 12-lakh metric tonnes of rice this season.

Brac Executive Director Mahabub Hossain said rice prices in international market are around $500 per metric tonne, which was $450-$460 in June-July. "This is affecting the local market," he added.

Quazi Shahabuddin, former director general of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS), said the government had previously fixed Tk 25 to procure per kg of boro rice, but on July 1, it increased the price to Tk 28 a kg in the face of the mounting pressure from millers.

"That decision actually contributed to recent hikes in rice price in the local market," he observed.

According to KM Layek Ali, convener of Bangladesh Auto, Major and Husking Mill Owners' Association, the rice prices spiralled this season, as the total boro production was around 5-10 lakh metric tonnes less than the reported 1.83 crore metric tonnes. 

"The government estimated 39 kg of rice from every 60 kg of hybrid paddy but actually it got 38 kg," said Layek Ali, adding that this season boro was cultivated on 7-lakh hectares of land across the country.

In a year, price of flour (atta) has increased from Tk 24-26 to Tk 28-31 while refined flour (maida) witnessed a price hike by 16 percent, said the TCB survey.

Importers and officials said wheat price in the international market is now around $350 per metric tonne, which was $220 in June.

The drought in Russia might have caused the rise in flour price, said economists, adding that Bangladesh is affected by the hike as it imports 30 lakh metric tonnes of wheat against a demand of 40 lakh metric tonnes.

Brac Executive Director Mahabub Hossain thinks prices of rice and flour in local markets are still not alarming, as the income of farm labourers and other sectors increased significantly over the years.

He, however, said this hike might affect the low-income textile workers.

A farm worker's daily wage is now Tk 150-200 while a textile worker earns Tk 100 compared to that, said Mahabub Hossain, apprehending that the hike might slam down the low-income people if the government fails to strengthen food stock.

Director General of Food Directorate Ahmad Hossain Khan said the country has a food stock of over 7 lakh metric tonnes and import of an equal amount of food grains is on the cards. 

Besides, the government would increase rice supply for open market sales (OMS) to make rice available at Tk 24 a kg, which would contribute in stabilising the market, he said.

According to Mahabub Hossain any price hike appears more in percentage figures but it does not reflect the exact situation. For instance, hike in rice price appears so much as the price was low after last year's boro harvest, he added.

Hossain said with this hike not many low-income people were found complaining. Neither did they crowd at OMS centres for low-priced rice during the Ramadan, which testifies to people's increasing income.

"A food stock of 15 lakh metric tonnes is a must to have an impact on the local market," said the researcher.

Meanwhile, prices of edible oil have been hiked up by 26 percent in a year, garlic and turmeric up to 118 and 154 percent respectively while fish and meat by 90 percent.

However, prices of lentils decreased by 28 percent, potato by 55 percent while powdered milk and sugar by 15 and 16 percent respectively.


----------



## eastwatch

akash57 said:


> *WB plans 'highest-ever' aid for Bangladesh*
> 
> Dhaka, Sep 15 (bdnews24.com)The World Bank plans its highest ever financial support of $6.1 billion for Bangladesh over the next four fiscals.



The big loan proves that BD has gained the trust of international financial institutions. If the loan is properly used it will strengthen our social and industrial infrastructures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

The construction of the much-awaited Gulistan-Jatrabari Flyover in the city has been going on in full swing at its Jatrabari end Saturday. &#8212; FE photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> The construction of the much-awaited Gulistan-Jatrabari Flyover in the city has been going on in full swing at its Jatrabari end Saturday. &#8212; FE photo



Please refer to the 3rd picture. I am a little surprised to see the almost 90* curve in the higher level Jatrabari flyover. 90* curve is okay, but the "Radius of Curvature" must be larger than here the model shows. The location is tight for a larger radius, no doubt. But, the curve should be re-designed with, say, a 500m radius. I have assumed this radius only to make a point.

In case of R=500m, the piers will certainly fall on top of the lower bridge. So, the entire layout needs re-designing. The present radius is a sure recipe for continuous accidents. It seems to be no more than 200m. So, you better tell your BUET seniors working for R&H to check the matter and rectify it. 

You may yourself calculate the radius when the maximum speed is set at 60km per hour and the curve angle is, say, 95*. If the radius is small, then the superelevation, e, becomes very large, creating an unusual transverse slope at the curve.


----------



## Al-zakir

akash57 said:


> *WB plans 'highest-ever' aid for Bangladesh*
> 
> Dhaka, Sep 15 (bdnews24.com)The World Bank plans its highest ever financial support of $6.1 billion for Bangladesh over the next four fiscals.



I have a serious problem with this word *aid *and *donation partners* that I hear in our head less media all the time. How is it aid? Is WB giving us this money as gift or merely a loan? I think our media has gone mad. They must differentiate between donation and loan. They must choose right word for right substance.


----------



## fallstuff

*Remittance rises 11pc in August*

Bangladesh fetched Tk 6,651.58 crore ($957.93 million) remittance in August, marking a rise of 11.73 percent from the previous month.

The remittance sent by non-resident Bangladeshis was 2.44 percent higher than in the same month of fiscal 2009-2010, according to Bangladesh Bank data.

In August 2009, the inflow of remittance stood at Tk 6,493.40 crore.

The remittances received during the first two months of the current fiscal year totalled Tk 12,604.48 crore against Tk 12,641.21 crore during the same period of the last fiscal year.

The inward remittance in July, the first month of the current fiscal year, was

Tk 5,953.16 crore.

The remittance sent last fiscal year was Tk 76,010.98 crore that rose by 14 percent from the previous fiscal year.

During the first quarter of the last fiscal year, the NRBs sent Tk 18,702.15 crore.

Link:
http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=155137

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

LongLiveBritian said:


> 2022. why?


Because, it is 12 years away, that's all.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Please refer to the 3rd picture. I am a little surprised to see the almost 90* curve in the higher level Jatrabari flyover. 90* curve is okay, but the "Radius of Curvature" must be larger than here the model shows. The location is tight for a larger radius, no doubt. But, the curve should be re-designed with, say, a 500m radius. I have assumed this radius only to make a point.
> 
> In case of R=500m, the piers will certainly fall on top of the lower bridge. So, the entire layout needs re-designing. The present radius is a sure recipe for continuous accidents. It seems to be no more than 200m. So, you better tell your BUET seniors working for R&H to check the matter and rectify it.
> 
> You may yourself calculate the radius when the maximum speed is set at 60km per hour and the curve angle is, say, 95*. If the radius is small, then the superelevation, e, becomes very large, creating an unusual transverse slope at the curve.



Well its a Ram and maximum speed limit should not be more than 25 km/hr. This is the standard Ram speed if I am not mistaken it as Ram.


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> I have a serious problem with this word *aid *and *donation partners* that I hear in our head less media all the time. How is it aid? Is WB giving us this money as gift or merely a loan? I think our media has gone mad. They must differentiate between donation and loan. They must choose right word for right substance.



Unlike IMF, WB loans are soft loan or it is considered as free money without interest (small percentage are charged for loan servicing and administrative cost recovery). Also the repayment period is in most cases more than 20 years. So it can be called as Aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Well its a Ramp and maximum speed limit should not be more than 25 km/hr. This is the standard Ramp speed if I am not mistaken it as Ramp.



Yes, it is certainly called a 'Ramp' whenever there is a slope like this or in most of the cases. Ramp or no ramp, people have a tendency to do speed driving. They may not obey the rules. Anyway, I wrote my suggestion because it may be dangerous in the long run. 

You must be aware that many of the bridges and box culverts in the country are so low that boats cannot pass beneath them. These are the typical examples of failiure to set correct design criteria. So, these were built under rule of the thumbs, and without considering the functionality of these bridges. The models you have posted seemed similar to me. 

Another example is R&H designers do not specify that there must be one or two layers of asphalt paving on top of the concrete slabs in bridges and culverts. This is needed to protect the slab concrete from wearing down by the tires. But, BD engineers do not know even this small thing. Jamuna bridge is the finest example of this kind of silly design.

I felt that if the source of the subject flyover models is your seniors in the R&H, then you may alert them before the piling work starts, that's all. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

*UAE, Bangladesh to sign economic relations pacts*

Agreement on promotion and protection of investments finalised yesterday(Monday) agreement between the two countries will boost economic growth

By Binsal Abdul Kader, Staff Reporter 
Published: 00:00 September 21, 2010








_Khalid Ali Al Bustani and Afroza Khan sign the draft agreement on the promotion and protection of investments on Monday in Abu Dhabi. Mohammad Nazmul Quaunine, Bangladeshi Ambassador to the UAE (second from right), and Majid Ali A Omran of the UAE Ministry of Finance (third from left) look on. 
Image Credit: Supplied picture
_


Abu Dhabi: The UAE and Bangladesh will soon sign two significant agreements as part of enhancing economic relations.

Both sides finalised an agreement on promotion and protection of investments yesterday during a meeting between a UAE delegation and a visiting Bangladeshi delegation, the Bangladeshi Ambassador to the UAE told Gulf News yesterday.

Khalid Ali Al Bustani, Executive Director for International Financial Relations in the UAE Ministry of Finance, and Afroza Khan, Deputy Secretary in the Bangladeshi Ministry of Industry, signed the draft agreement, Mohammad Nazmul Quaunine said.

He said both sides had finalised the second agreement a few months ago on the agreement to avoid double taxation.

Both agreements will be signed during a high level visit of Bangladeshi officials to the UAE, Quanine said.

Both parties have agreed to expedite the procedures required to sign the agreement in the presence of high level dignitaries, the ambassador said. Quanine described the development as a "milestone" in bilateral relations because the draft agreement had been pending for years.

The agreement would certainly boost the scope of investments in both countries, he said.

He said the potential investors from the UAE would enjoy a secure environment in Bangladesh following the finalisation of the agreement.

Majid Ali A Omran and Dr Hamed Nasr Abdul Qader of the UAE Ministry of Finance also represented the UAE delegation. Mohammad Mizanur Rahman, Senior Assistant Secretary in the Bangladeshi Ministry of Industries and Mohammad Shahid Bakhtiar Alam, Councillor at the Bangladeshi Embassy in Abu Dhabi also took part in the negotiations.

*UAE firms pump in $2.5b*

The private sector companies in the UAE have invested about $2.5 billion (Dh9.18 billion) in Bangladesh, Mohammad Nazmul Quaunine, the Bangladeshi Ambassador to the UAE, told Gulf News yesterday.

Dhabi group in Abu Dhabi [in telecom and banking] and Ras Al Khaimah Ceramics are the major investors, he said.

Apart from them, many private companies have invested in construction, real estate and pharmaceutical sectors, Quaunine said.

The UAE Government does not have major investments in Bangladesh but it has granted certain loans to the country, he said. "We would like to attract investments from UAE Government companies also," the ambassador said. Two major UAE airlines - Etihad and Emirates - are flying 42 flights to Bangladesh every week, he said. "We understand that they are interested in investing in related sectors such as hotels, hospitality and food catering in Bangladesh," Quaunine said. "We hope the finalisation of the agreement [to protect investments] will encourage them."

Although Bangladeshis are the third largest expatriate community in the UAE at about 700,000, the number of investors in the community is much less, according to the ambassador.

"About 10,000 Bangladeshi investors are working in small and medium enterprises in the country," he said.

But they have concentrated in some sectors such as automobile workshops in Mussaffah in Abu Dhabi and groceries in Sharjah, he said.

Entrepreneurs inspire community

There are several Bangladeshi small and medium entrepreneurs who built up their businesses from scratch after coming to the UAE, the ambassador said.

Alam supermarkets, which have branches in Abu Dhabi and employ around 500 people, are a good example, he said. Islam Engineering, an automobile workshop employing about 300 workers in Mussaffah, is another example, Quaunine said. He called upon the community to derive inspiration from these examples and to become entrepreneurs.

Abu Dhabi 

There are several Bangladeshi small and medium entrepreneurs who built up their businesses from scratches after coming to the UAE, the Bangladeshi Ambassador said.

"They came here as workers and built up the enterprises with nothing but continuous hard work. And it is inspiring that now they provide jobs to several compatriots and others," Mohammad Nazmul Quaunine said.

Alam supermarkets which have branches in Abu Dhabi and employing around 500 people are a good example, he said. Islam Engineering, an automobile work shop employing about 300 workers in Mussaffah is another example, Quaunine said. He called upon the community to derive inspiration from these examples and to become entrepreneurs. (end)

gulfnews : UAE, Bangladesh to sign economic relations pacts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

*$1.8b earned by exporting garment in Aug*

Inspired by a healthy performance by the major export-earning knitwear and woven garment sectors, Bangladesh's export earnings this August registered an astonishing growth of 31.25 percent to earn $ 1795.18 million, or $1.8 billion, which is around $217 million higher than the strategic target for the month.

The export performance for August, 2009 was $1367.79 million, according to the latest statistics provided by the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB).

With the earnings, the overall export income for the first two months (July-August) of the current fiscal witnessed a 28.8 percent rise compared to the corresponding period of the previous fiscal (2009-10).

The overall export earnings for the current fiscal, which started in July, now stands at $3.6 billion, exceeding the strategic target of $3.1 billion. The export earnings in the July-August period of last fiscal stood at $2.8 billion.

According to EPB statistics, the knitwear export fetched nearly $1.6 billion, registering a 32 percent growth over the corresponding month of last year while export earnings for woven garments totaled $1.3 billion, marking a rise of 30 percent.

The export of home textiles totaled $85.8 million while footwear exports earned just over $54 million.

The export of primary commodities fetched nearly $156 million, frozen foods including frozen fish, shrimps and others $91.3 million, and export of agricultural products earned $64.6 million.

The export of tea, however, faced a setback at it accounted for only $240,000, less than a quarter of its strategic target of $1.02 million.

The export trend for petroleum byproducts and chemical products are also in the negative, accounting for just $ 41.6 million and $ 24.4 million respectively.

By contrast, the export trends for cotton and cotton products, and leather and leather products were on the rise. Leather export totaled $47.3 million, leather products $8.8 million while cotton and cotton products together earned $21.5 million.

The export growth of rejuvenated jute and jute made goods maintained its eye catching 20.7 percent rise totaling almost $123 million. Raw jute exports fetched $24.6 million, jute yarn and twine earned over $65 million, jute sacks and bags $25.7 million and others $7.5 million.

The specialized textiles including terry towel, special woven fabric and knitted fabrics grew by nearly a fifth, earning $34.5 million.

The engineering products including iron steel, bicycle, and electronic products fetched $47.7 million, while plastic products $10 million.

However, man-made filaments and staple fibers totaled $ 14.4 million, cap $8.4 million, computer services $2.5 million and other manufactured products $9.6 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*Chinese cellphone manufacturer eyes Bangladesh market*

Many mobile phone users will soon be using home-made sets as a Chinese company is expanding its manufacturing plant to Bangladesh to take benefit of the country's rapidly expanding mobile phone market. The company, Phoenix Group, had already done market study on Bangladesh's mobile phone market and decided to set up a plant here for producing cellphone sets. Representatives of the company last week met with Commerce Minister Faruk Khan during his visit to Beijing and discussed its investment plan in Bangladesh. The minister went to China to attend the "National Day" of Bangladesh at the Shanghai Expo 2010. 

Faruk Khan told BSS in Shanghai that the company would add 60 percent value to their products from Bangladesh when it would only source basic material from China for manufacturing mobile phone sets. He believes mobile phone users in Bangladesh would get cheaper sets once the company starts producing locally.

The company specialises in designing and developing GSM mobile phone and digital electronics equipment in China. Its product ranges cater to needs of both the low end and high end users. With more than six crore mobile phone users in Bangladesh until last July, the market is expanding at a phenomenal growth rate, creating ever increasing demands for mobile phone sets. But the market is flooded with imported sets mostly from China, South Korea and some other east Asian countries.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## akash57

*B'desh, China would work jointly for dev of world economy: Commerce minister*

SHANGHAI, Sept 23 (UNB): Commerce Minister Mohammed Faruk Khan Wednesday said Bangladesh would take lesson from China in technological advancement and Bangladesh would also work jointly for the development of world economy.

"We want to transform Bangladesh into a middle-income country by 2021. And for this we need modern technology," he said in the Shanghai World Expo-2010 being held in the Chinese city..

Nearly 20,000 visitors from different countries are visiting the fair every day. The six-month fair that began on May 1 will continue until October 31.

A total of 246 pavilions from 192 countries have been set up in the fair. 

Mr Khan also said Shanghai World Expo-2010 would play a role in projecting Bangladesh's cultural tradition, natural beauty and history of liberation war to the world community.

The Minister made the remarks while visiting the Bangladesh pavilion- "Spirit and Growth of Golden Bengal"- at the fair.

Bangladesh Commissioner General M Nazrul Islam MP, Vice Chairman of Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) Jalal Ahmed, joint secretary of Commerce Ministry Monoj Kumar Roy, joint secretary of Information Ministry Farhad Hossain and wife of Commerce Minister Nilufar F Khan were present during the visit.

The Minister earlier visited the pavilions of Saudi Arabia, Kazakhstan, Qatar, Sri Lanka, China, Japan, India and USA.

B'desh, China would work jointly for dev of world economy: Commerce minister


----------



## eastwatch

Govt gives in to Cairn's pressure to sell gas to third parties
M Azizur Rahman

The Scottish Cairn Energy will sell gas from offshore Magnama and Hatia structures at higher prices directly to private buyers as the government has agreed to a Cairn proposal recently, top officials said.

State-owned Petrobangla has refused to purchase gas from Cairn at lower rate paving the way for Cairn to sell gas to third parties bypassing Petrobangla, a senior energy ministry official said.

But Petrobangla would have to pay corporate and advance income taxes for Cairn although it would not purchase gas from the company's new offshore structures.

A supplementary agreement to the existing production sharing contract (PSC) between Cairn and Petrobangla would be signed shortly to this effect, said the official.

Following the deal Cairn will be the first foreign company operating in Bangladesh that has been allowed to sell gas directly to the private sector, but the gas will have to be sold within the country.

An energy expert fears the government's supplementary deal with Cairn might set a bad precedent for other foreign firms exploring natural gas in the country.

If more foreign firms are allowed to follow the Cairn suit, it would have a terrible consequence for the energy sector, he said preferring not to be named.

Currently, all foreign companies in the country, including Cairn, sell their gas output to state-owned Petrobangla which then sells it to state-owned gas distribution companies to reach end-users.

The UK company for a long time has been arguing with the government to allow it to sell gas to private buyers to ensure, what the company said, the viability of oil and gas exploration from its Magnama and Hatia structures.

It also threatened several times not to conduct exploration works in the offshore structures unless the company was allowed to sell gas to third parties.

In late May, Cairn had asked Petrobangla to amend the existing PSC terms and allow it to sell gas at freshly negotiated prices to third parties.

Under the existing PSCs, all foreign firms have to sell all their gas to Petrobangla at a maximum price of $2.90 per unit (1000 cubic feet).

The state-run company then distributes the gas to end-users.

In case Petrobangla refuses to lift the gas, the operators can sell directly to third parties, but at the fixed price of $2.90 per unit.

Cairn believes that it can get a higher price for the gas, given that most potential buyers are using more expensive oil to run their plants amid the ongoing acute gas shortage.

Chittagong-based industries including the Karnaphuli Fertliser Company Ltd, Korean Export Processing Zone and some large local conglomerates are seen as potential buyers for Magnama and Hatiya gas.

Cairn and Australia's Santos have a 37.5 per cent stake each in the Magnama and Hatia structures which lie close to their producing Sangu field in block 16.

The remaining 25 per cent stake in the two structures is owned by Halliburton Energy.

Cairn recently completed 3D seismic surveys in both the structures and was expecting the final interpretation of gas findings within months.

Cairn had earlier said that it had found gas both in Magnama and Haitia during exploration drilling in the winter of 2007-2008.

It, however, did not disclose the size of the reserves.

Cairn now operates Bangladesh's lone operating offshore Sangu gas field in the Bay of Bengal, which now produces around 24 million cubic feet (mmcfd) of gas per day or less than two per cent of the country's overall output of around 1980 mmcfd.

Cairn also holds a 45 per cent stake in block 7.

Cairn and Santos last year gave up Bangladesh's block No. 5 in greater Khulna district after a poor seismic survey result.

They also gave up rights to block No. 10 despite striking hydrocarbons in two structures in that block following row over marketing rights and inclusion of some areas in the block.


----------



## eastwatch

$770m Chinese loan tied with conditions

Tuesday, September 28, 2010
Front Page$770m Chinese loan tied with conditions
2 Chinese firms have to be selected for setting up fertiliser factory, telecoms network 
Rejaul Karim 

The government is going to sign a $770 million tied loan deal with China, which will require selection of two Chinese firms to set up a fertiliser factory and lay out telecom network. 

This will leave no scope for Bangladesh to get the best price offers or look for technology options. 

Such selection of contractors is required under the new lending policy of China. 

After discussing the issue at several high-level meetings, the government has agreed in principle to the Chinese conditions, as it has no alternative source of funding for these two projects, said sources at Economic Relations Division (ERD).

Once the prime minister gives the go-ahead, the ministries concerned will take steps to ink the deal.

Of the loan amount, $559 million will be for the setting up of Shahjalal Fertiliser Factory and $211 million for the introduction of 3G technology and expansion of the existing 2.5G network, added the ERD sources.

ERD documents say natural gas will be available for Shahjalal factory in future, but Petrobangla's forecast does not show any surplus gas supply in the coming years. An acute gas crisis has compelled the government to cut gas supply to the existing fertiliser factories.

Interest rate on the Chinese loan is two percent and it is payable within 20 years with a five-year grace period. Besides, the commitment charge is 0.2 percent and management fees are 0.2 percent.

ERD sources mentioned that the interest rate is slightly higher than that of the $1billion credit from India under the recently signed deal but it is lower than that of suppliers' credits offered by China in the past. The rate of interest on Indian credit is 1.75 percent and commitment charge is 0.5 percent.

The Chinese government set conditions that Bangladesh will have to sign commercial contracts with China National Complete Plant Import and Export Corporation Ltd to get credit for Shahjalal factory and with China National Machinery and Equipment Import and Export Corporation for 3G technology and 2.5G network.

An ERD official said signing of the commercial contract is mandatory as per China's new credit policy. And the ERD had sought clarification from the Chinese government as to why a commercial contract has to be signed beforehand.

The Chinese government informed the ERD that it has introduced the new policy for giving concessionary loans. 

Against this backdrop, an inter-ministerial meeting with Finance Minister AMA Muhith in the chair on September 8 took up the issue. It was attended by ministers for planning, industries and post and telecommunications, the prime minister's economic adviser, governor of Bangladesh Bank and high officials of the ministries concerned.

The meeting decided that the government will accept the Chinese conditions and sign the agreement.

It noted that in signing the commercial contract, the highest caution has to be exercised to ensure that the interest of Bangladesh is upheld.

The two projects have been included in the current fiscal year's annual development programme. Shahjalal factory project is scheduled to be completed by June 2013 and the 3G Technology project by June 2012. 

Sources pointed out that during the prime minister's visit to China last year, Beijing expressed its interest to give the credit as part of providing loans for different projects.


----------



## akash57

*Arvind to set up denim plant in Bangladesh*

Indian textile maker Arvind will set up a denim manufacturing plant in Bangladesh with an investment of $66 million over three years, officials in Bangladesh said yesterday.

The Indian company has signed an agreement with the local Nitol Group in Dhaka on Sunday to invest in Comilla Export Processing Zone for producing exportable denim fabrics and denim trousers, said Nitol Chairman Abdul Matlub Ahmad.

He said the investment would be made in three phases in three years.

"Nitol Group will hold 20 percent of the stakes and Arvind the rest. I am hopeful that the formal operations of the company will begin within a year," Ahmad said.

He said more than 3,000 workers would be employed in the factory.

"We demanded 40,000 square metres of land in the CEPZ from the government. We, however, need more land for setting up the factory," Ahmad added.

He said this was the first investment in textiles by the local industrial conglomerate. "Nitol Group is in talks with more Indian companies," he said.

Ahmad, also the president of India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said the present venture is expected to produce 13 million metres of fabric a month with a growth of 12 percent.

Cheap labour, lower production cost and a burgeoning fabric market are among the factors why India wants to invest in Bangladesh, he said.

"Since we are already exporting 36 million metres of denim to Bangladesh annually, we have a ready market available and hence the proposed plant shall be profitable from day one," news agency Reuters quoted Arvind's Chief Financial Officer Jayesh Shah as saying.

Moyzuddin Ahmed, a member of Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority, and Aamir Akhtar, chief executive officer of Denim Fabrics of Arvind Textile Mills Ltd, signed a memorandum of understanding in Dhaka.

Arvind to set up denim plant in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

akash57 said:


> *Arvind to set up denim plant in Bangladesh*


I do not know what this DENIM is. Can someone here educate me?
Is it a kind of fibre named as Denim?


----------



## SpArK

*Bangladesh to pay more for China loan than for Indian loan​*
DHAKA: *To set up a fertiliser factory and lay out a telecom network, Bangladesh will be paying more for a Chinese $770 million loan than for India's $1 billion commitment.* 

*It is accepting the Chinese condition for selecting two Chinese firms because it has no alternative source of funding for these projects, officials said.* 

Such selection of contractors is required under the new lending policy of China, The Daily Star newspaper said quoting sources at Economic Relations Division (ERD). 

*This will leave no scope for Bangladesh to get the best price offer or look for technology options, the newspaper said Tuesday. *

*Interest rate on the Chinese loan is two per cent and it is payable within 20 years with a five-year grace period. Besides, the commitment charge is 0.2 per cent and management fees are 0.2 per cent. *

*ERD sources mentioned that the interest rate is "slightly higher" than that of the recently signed deal for $1 billion credit from India -- for a range of projects particularly in the transport and communication sectors. *

*The rate of interest on Indian credit is 1.75 per cent and commitment charge is 0.5 per cent. *

Dhaka has agreed in principle to accept the Chinese loan after discussing the issue at several high-level meetings "as it has no alternative source of funding for these two projects", the officials told the newspaper. 

Once the prime minister gives the go-ahead, the ministries concerned will take steps to ink the deal. 

*Of the loan amount, $559 million will be for the setting up of Shahjalal Fertiliser Factory and $211 million for the introduction of 3G technology and expansion of the existing 2.5G network, ERD sources added. *

A meeting chaired by Finance Minister A.M.A. Muhith noted that in signing the commercial contract, the highest caution has to be exercised to ensure that Bangladesh's interests are upheld.


Bangladesh to pay more for China loan than for Indian loan National English News : khabarexpress.com : The news portal of North India



Bangladesh to pay more for China loan than for Indian loan - The Economic Times


----------



## Water Car Engineer

eastwatch said:


> I do not know what this DENIM is. Can someone here educate me?
> Is it a kind of fibre named as Denim?



Bro, its what jeans are made off. Denim, just google it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LongLiveBritian

*ABD forecasts 6.3 per growth in Bangladesh for 2011*

Dhaka - The Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Tuesday forecast growth of 6.3 per cent for Bangladesh
in the current fiscal year, provided the South Asian country ensures political stability and smooth energy supply. 

'To raise the growth prospects, power and gas shortages need to be eliminated and reforms accelerated. More fundamentally, political stability will be critical to boosting growth,' M Zahid Hossain, a senior specialist of ADB's Dhaka office, said while releasing the Asian Development Outlook 2010. 

This growth projection is lower than of the government's own estimate of 6.7 per cent. 

According to the ADB report, Bangladesh's economy would expand should there be strong domestic demand, availability of credit to the private sector and increase in public investments including stimulus packages. 

The report put five conditions - containing inflation, political stability, progress in reforms, improvement in power supply and favourable weather - for sustaining a healthy gross domestic product (GDP) growth level. 

Zahid Hossain expressed the confidence that Bangladesh's economy, which is currently growing at around 6 per cent, has the potential to achieve 8 per cent growth to accelerate the poverty reduction process. 

After peaking at 6.7 per cent in the 2005-06 fiscal year, economic growth declined to 6.4 per cent in 2006-07, 6.2 per cent in 2007-08, 5.9 per cent in 2008-09 and 5.7 per cent in 2009-2010. 

ABD forecasts 6.3 per growth in Bangladesh for 2011 - Monsters and Critics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

The conomy is peaking up a bit, at last. Electricity shortage and economic decline of the western world may be cited as twin reasons for our economy lacking steam. However, the timing of our shortage of power has coincided with that of economic recession world over. When the new power plants are built, there will be many more industries in the country. By this time, the world economy will also start rising.

This means a further raise of growth after a few more years. However, I must say it is time BD puts some of its eggs away from the textile basket. Unless it develops other industries, BD may suddenly fall down when the currency gets stronger, labour costs become higher and some other countries also start selling cheap textiles. BD will lose much of its market in a competition like that. In order to make a continuous progress, it is imperative that BD strives to build industries that produce more value added goods.


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

ADB FORECASTS 8&#37; GROWTH IN 3 YEARS
BSS, Dhaka

Forecasting a stable 6.3 percent growth for 2011, Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Tuesday said Bangladesh economy would grow by at least 8 percent in three to four years. 

"The prospect for Bangladesh achieving 8 percent growth in three to four years is high," said ADB Senior Country Specialist Md Zahid Hossain.

Speaking on the launching of the bank's flagship publication, "Asian Development Outlook 2010 Update," he observed that all the major indicators are in the positive territory, raising the confidence of attaining higher GDP.

ADB Country Director Thevakumar Kandiah also spoke on the occasion when he recommended addressing issues of power and transport sectors, increasing capacity of ports and facilitating more private investment to tape the growth prospect.

He emphasized Public-Private Partnership (PPP) and suggested quicker implementation of appropriate legal and regulatory framework for making PPP projects operational.

The country director observed that the visits of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina to India and China opened an immense opportunity for developing regional connectivity, trade and business. 

He said there has been concrete development in regional relations since the visit of Sheikh Hasina.

He said the communication sector would have significant development on complementation of the projects under US $1 billion loan from India.

"Bangladesh will also get 500 megawatts of electricity from India after connecting their grids," he said.

Zahid Hossain advised for efforts to increase exports and domestic demands and develop infrastructure including power and gas supply situation to attain 8 percent growth, which is a prerequisite for cutting poverty level from the existing 40 to 15 percent by 2015.

Besides the growth prospect, the ADB was also confident on Bangladesh in managing inflation, which is considered as a major concern for economic stability.

The update forecasts 7.3 percent inflation for next year, which is lower than the bank's earlier projection of 7.8 percent.

Zahid Hossain said two influential components of the Inflation-oil and food prices-are expected to remain stable next year when Bangladesh could maintain less inflationary growth.

The bank projects 4.1 percent growth in agriculture, 7.5 percent in industry and 6.7 percent in service sector. 

Referring to the recent increase in tax collection, it expects the revenue earning would increase further in 2011 aided by the increase of tax base, strengthening tax enforcement and simplifying tax payment system. 

The update forecasts healthy growth of 8.2 in 2010 in developing countries, well above 5.4 percent recorded in 2009 and also above ADB's earlier forecast of 7.5 percent. 

It said the region's two giants continue to perform strongly, lifting up the growth of the entire region.

The forecast for China, where double-digit growth in the first half of 2010 is expected to moderate somewhat in the second half, remains elevated at 9.6 percent. The forecast for India slightly upgraded to 8.5 from 8.2 percent in April.

Strong export recovery, robust private demand, and the sustained effects of stimulus policies allowed the region to experience solid growth in the first half of 2010, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

LongLiveBritian said:


> *ABD forecasts 6.3 per growth in Bangladesh for 2011*
> 
> Dhaka - The Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Tuesday forecast growth of 6.3 per cent for Bangladesh
> in the current fiscal year, provided the South Asian country ensures political stability and smooth energy supply.
> 
> 'To raise the growth prospects, power and gas shortages need to be eliminated and reforms accelerated. More fundamentally, political stability will be critical to boosting growth,' M Zahid Hossain, a senior specialist of ADB's Dhaka office, said while releasing the Asian Development Outlook 2010.
> 
> This growth projection is lower than of the government's own estimate of 6.7 per cent.
> 
> According to the ADB report, Bangladesh's economy would expand should there be strong domestic demand, availability of credit to the private sector and increase in public investments including stimulus packages.
> 
> The report put five conditions - containing inflation, political stability, progress in reforms, improvement in power supply and favourable weather - for sustaining a healthy gross domestic product (GDP) growth level.
> 
> Zahid Hossain expressed the confidence that Bangladesh's economy, which is currently growing at around 6 per cent, has the potential to achieve 8 per cent growth to accelerate the poverty reduction process.
> 
> After peaking at 6.7 per cent in the 2005-06 fiscal year, economic growth declined to 6.4 per cent in 2006-07, 6.2 per cent in 2007-08, 5.9 per cent in 2008-09 and 5.7 per cent in 2009-2010.
> 
> ABD forecasts 6.3 per growth in Bangladesh for 2011 - Monsters and Critics



I think growth will be more than 7% this year. Export grew 28% for the first two months. Also all the power plant in the pipeline will substantially contribute to the GDP.


----------



## akash57

*Govt allots Tk 420cr to generate employment for ultra poor*

The government has allocated Taka 420 crore to launch the first-phase 40-day employment generation programme (EGP) for 6.30-lakh ultra poor in the country including Rangpur Division from mid- October next, officials said. 

The Ministry of Food and Disaster Management has allocated the huge amount under the massive social safety networks to provide jobs to 6,30,000 ultra poor people for 40-days with Taka 150 per day per labour during the peak hour of the seasonal lean period. The EGP will start tentatively from October 10-14 next and continue till mid-December and each of the selected card-holder 6.30 lakh labourers will earn a total of Taka 6,000 as wages for their 40-day works during the two-month period. Under the EGP, Taka 70,80,12,000 has been allocated to create job opportunities for 1,18,002 beneficiaries including men and women of 18-60 years age group in all eight districts of Rangpur division during this seasonal lean period 'monga', the sources said. The poorer section people, including distressed women, jobless farm and day-labourers, will get jobs under the first- phase programme in all 58 upazilas of eight districts in the poverty-prone Rangpur division as elsewhere in the country. 

The administrations with the assistance of all concerned including the local public representatives have already started the process of preparing lists of the beneficiary ultra poor in a transparent manner for providing cards of the EGP to them. 

The government will launch the first-phase of the two- phase 100-day EGP from mid-October to assist the poorer section people and jobless farm-and day-labourers during the seasonal lean period to assist them in earning wages and averting poverty, officials said. Each of the beneficiaries will get Taka 150 daily wage for five days in a week and 20 in a month and each of them have the opportunity to earn a total of Taka 6,000 after completion of his or her 40-day work. 

District Relief and Rehabilitation Officer (DRRO) of Rangpur Mokhlesur Rahman told BSS that the programme has been planned for assisting the poorer section in combating seasonal job crisis during the lean period this year. The work under the EGP will include cleaning of weeds, preparing compost fertilizer heaps, renovation, repairing and earth-filling works for bridges, culverts, roads, water bodies, ponds, canals, educational and religious institutions etc. Under the first phase EGP, Taka 14,74,68,000 has been allocated for 24,578 beneficiaries in Rangpur, Taka 12,00,96,000 for 20,016 in Kurigram, Taka 4,46,40,000 for 7,440 in Lalmonirhat, Taka 8,82,12,000 for 14,702 in Gaibandha and Taka 11,08,08,000 for 18,468 beneficiaries in Nilphamari. Besides, Taka 10,06,92,000 has been allocated for 16,782 beneficiaries in Dinajpur, Taka 5,47,44,000 for 9,124 beneficiaries in Thakurgaon and Taka 4,13,52,000 for 6,892 beneficiaries in Panchagarh districts under the first-phase EGP this season, officials aid. 

While talking to BSS, DC of Rangpur BM Enamul Haque informed that the programme will assist the poorer people at the peak hour of the seasonal lean period, which is the softest one this year in the area.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LongLiveBritian

akash57 said:


> *Govt allots Tk 420cr to generate employment for ultra poor*
> 
> The government has allocated Taka 420 crore to launch the first-phase 40-day employment generation programme (EGP) for 6.30-lakh ultra poor in the country including Rangpur Division from mid- October next, officials said.
> 
> The Ministry of Food and Disaster Management has allocated the huge amount under the massive social safety networks to provide jobs to 6,30,000 ultra poor people for 40-days with Taka 150 per day per labour during the peak hour of the seasonal lean period. The EGP will start tentatively from October 10-14 next and continue till mid-December and each of the selected card-holder 6.30 lakh labourers will earn a total of Taka 6,000 as wages for their 40-day works during the two-month period. Under the EGP, Taka 70,80,12,000 has been allocated to create job opportunities for 1,18,002 beneficiaries including men and women of 18-60 years age group in all eight districts of Rangpur division during this seasonal lean period 'monga', the sources said. The poorer section people, including distressed women, jobless farm and day-labourers, will get jobs under the first- phase programme in all 58 upazilas of eight districts in the poverty-prone Rangpur division as elsewhere in the country.
> 
> The administrations with the assistance of all concerned including the local public representatives have already started the process of preparing lists of the beneficiary ultra poor in a transparent manner for providing cards of the EGP to them.
> 
> The government will launch the first-phase of the two- phase 100-day EGP from mid-October to assist the poorer section people and jobless farm-and day-labourers during the seasonal lean period to assist them in earning wages and averting poverty, officials said. Each of the beneficiaries will get Taka 150 daily wage for five days in a week and 20 in a month and each of them have the opportunity to earn a total of Taka 6,000 after completion of his or her 40-day work.
> 
> District Relief and Rehabilitation Officer (DRRO) of Rangpur Mokhlesur Rahman told BSS that the programme has been planned for assisting the poorer section in combating seasonal job crisis during the lean period this year. The work under the EGP will include cleaning of weeds, preparing compost fertilizer heaps, renovation, repairing and earth-filling works for bridges, culverts, roads, water bodies, ponds, canals, educational and religious institutions etc. Under the first phase EGP, Taka 14,74,68,000 has been allocated for 24,578 beneficiaries in Rangpur, Taka 12,00,96,000 for 20,016 in Kurigram, Taka 4,46,40,000 for 7,440 in Lalmonirhat, Taka 8,82,12,000 for 14,702 in Gaibandha and Taka 11,08,08,000 for 18,468 beneficiaries in Nilphamari. Besides, Taka 10,06,92,000 has been allocated for 16,782 beneficiaries in Dinajpur, Taka 5,47,44,000 for 9,124 beneficiaries in Thakurgaon and Taka 4,13,52,000 for 6,892 beneficiaries in Panchagarh districts under the first-phase EGP this season, officials aid.
> 
> While talking to BSS, DC of Rangpur BM Enamul Haque informed that the programme will assist the poorer people at the peak hour of the seasonal lean period, which is the softest one this year in the area.
> 
> The New Nation - Internet Edition


This news is very uplifting, poverty is the number one demand to be eliminated all over the world, seems the goverment is doing really good for bangladesh.


----------



## akash57

*Dell to make long-term investment in Bangladesh*

Dell Incorporation, one of the leading technology companies in the world, thinks that Bangladesh is one of the key growth economies in Asia, where Dell would like to make long-term investment, reports BSS.

Addressing a 'Meet the Press' programme at a city hotel Wednesday, Managing Director of Dell South Asia Varinderjit Singh said, "We see a tremendous opportunity in the investments that the government and the private sectors are making in infrastructure." 

He said, today IT infrastructure is as important as roads and power generation plants and can help improve GDP by a greater factor. "We want to help Bangladesh on this road, and where others see challenges, I see opportunities," he added. 

Singh also said that Dell's commitment is borne out by the fact that in the last few months it has hired a number of resources in the country to focus on the business.

Dell to make long-term investment in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

JP Morgan's SVP calls on Muhith

David A Weisbrod, the senior vice president (SVP) of JP Morgan, a leading financial institution of the USA, called on Finance Minister AMA Muhith at the Bangladesh Permanent Mission in New York recently, reports UNB.

The meeting between the finance minister and the SVP of JP Morgan was very significant, as the institution will launch its branch in Bangladesh this month, according to a message received in Dhaka from New York.

It is expected that foreign investment would increase in Bangladesh if the JP Morgan branch is opened.

During the meeting, the SVP of JP Morgan apprised Muhith of the progress in launching a branch in Bangladesh. The finance minister assured Weisbrod of extending all-out cooperation to the future activities of JP Morgan in Bangladesh.

Weisbrod initiated the move to open a JP Morgan branch in Bangladesh after a meeting with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina during the 64th United Nations General Assembly in 2009.

In 1971, Weisbrod, AMA Muhith and Dr Muhammad Yunus worked together at the 'Bangladesh Information Centre', which was set up in Washington to have support of the world community in favour of the Liberation War of Bangladesh.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> JP Morgan's SVP calls on Muhith
> 
> David A Weisbrod, the senior vice president (SVP) of JP Morgan, a leading financial institution of the USA, called on Finance Minister AMA Muhith at the Bangladesh Permanent Mission in New York recently, reports UNB.
> 
> The meeting between the finance minister and the SVP of JP Morgan was very significant, as the institution will launch its branch in Bangladesh this month, according to a message received in Dhaka from New York.
> 
> It is expected that foreign investment would increase in Bangladesh if the JP Morgan branch is opened.
> 
> During the meeting, the SVP of JP Morgan apprised Muhith of the progress in launching a branch in Bangladesh. The finance minister assured Weisbrod of extending all-out cooperation to the future activities of JP Morgan in Bangladesh.
> 
> Weisbrod initiated the move to open a JP Morgan branch in Bangladesh after a meeting with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina during the 64th United Nations General Assembly in 2009.
> 
> In 1971, Weisbrod, AMA Muhith and Dr Muhammad Yunus worked together at the 'Bangladesh Information Centre', which was set up in Washington to have support of the world community in favour of the Liberation War of Bangladesh.



Huh.. get ready for huge foreign portfolio investment in stock market..
I calculated yesterday, we need at least 5 billion dollar foreign investment per year to get to 8% growth rate if % of domestic investment keeps steady.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Huh.. get ready for huge foreign portfolio investment in stock market..
> I calculated yesterday, we need at least 5 billion dollar foreign investment per year to get to 8&#37; growth rate if % of domestic investment keeps steady.



I do not know for sure why I am pessimistic about JP Morgan and the likes. Foreigners will be purchasing Bangladeshi stocks through these institutions. But, the buyers are not investors in manufacturing plants. They are buyers of stocks only. They go to to any rising economy to earn their dollar. Their money does not stay longer, and it wipes away the benefits of local common people.

In today's open world there is no way a sovereign country can close stock market gambling centers prescribed by the Jewish financiers and followed by all the govts of the world. It was temporarily stopped probably only one time by Dr. Mahathir of Malaysia.

These stock gambler KASAI guys had almost destroyed the economic gains of entire ASEAN countries. They have also destroyed the market once in India. These institutions and their clients usually target an economically rising country or a region. They have been targeting now Vietnam and Bangladesh since the last few years. They expect to bring in the Hedge Funds to buy stocks and to make profits for the owners, and not for the country where these funds buy stocks.

They will come at an opportune time and start buying our stocks. This will create an euphoria among the local population, who will start buying the stocks with whatever money they have. The locals will ultimately burn their hands when the foreign clients silently start selling their stocks. Deshi people without knowing anything about stock market will keep on buying them expecting the values to reach the sky. 

In the next phase, when the Deshis want to sell their stocks to make a profit, they will find no buyers to take, and there will be a heavy crash. BD will again be as poor as it was when the foreign jet-sitting stock buyers will get away with our hard-earned money. Yes, every 5 or 10 years they come back to the same country. Usually, they move around the world market seeking profits in different countries. This is how US gets back all its dollars it spends purchasing foreign goods. The money ultimately goes back to the country that prints the dollar.

Hedge Fund Jews will be active probably after a few years when our foreign currency reserves reach $20 to $30 billion. It will be enough dollar reserves for them to come. They will be coming to make a profit and take the money out in dollars. I would like instead direct foreign investments in the manufacturing and service industries, and would detaste the introduction of hedge funds in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> Huh.. get ready for huge foreign portfolio investment in stock market..
> I calculated yesterday, we need at least 5 billion dollar foreign investment per year to get to 8&#37; growth rate if % of domestic investment keeps steady.



Which approach you used to calculate BD's GDP, expenditure approach or the income approach? I know two formulas from my book.

1.

*Expenditure approach:*

GDP = private consumption (_C_) + gross investment (_Inv_) + government spending (_G_)+ {exports (_eX_) &#8722; imports (_i_)}

GDP = C + Inv + G + (eX - i)

2.

*Income approach:*

GDP = compensation of employees (_COE_) + gross operating surplus (_GOS_) + gross mixed income (_GMI_) + {taxes(_T_) - subsidies(_S_)}

GDP = COE + GOS + GMI + (T - S)



Where you got the values of these variables?


----------



## Skies

eastwatch said:


> I do not know for sure why I am pessimistic about JP Morgan and the likes. *Foreigners will be purchasing Bangladeshi stocks through these institutions. But, the buyers are not investors in manufacturing plants. They are buyers of stocks only*. They go to to any rising economy to earn their dollar. Their money does not stay longer, and it wipes away the benefits of local common people.



Could you explain more that what happens if the buyers are not the investors?





> J.P. Morgan is a leader in financial services, offering solutions to clients in more than 100 countries with one of the most comprehensive global product platforms available. We have been helping our clients to do business and manage their wealth for more than 200 years. Our business has been built upon our core principle of putting our clients' interests first.
> 
> 
> 
> J.P. Morgan is part of JPMorgan Chase & Co. (NYSE: JPM), a global financial services firm with assets of $2.0 trillion.
> 
> http://www.jpmorgan.com/pages/jpmorgan/about


----------



## TopCat

Skies said:


> Could you explain more that what happens if the buyers are not the investors?



We have a lock in place for one year for any foreign portfolio investment since 1996 crash. So its almost impossible to do gambling in stock market anymore by the foreign investor. Only the long term investor will aproach in Dhaka stock market now.


----------



## Skies

^ I don't know why most of the people are interested in share business nowadays around me. Are they thinking right about doing share business - I'm confused?


----------



## TopCat

Skies said:


> Which approach you used to calculate BD's GDP, expenditure approach or the income approach? I know two formulas from my book.
> 
> 1.
> 
> *Expenditure approach:*
> 
> GDP = private consumption (_C_) + gross investment (_Inv_) + government spending (_G_)+ {exports (_eX_) &#8722; imports (_i_)}
> 
> GDP = C + Inv + G + (eX - i)
> 
> 2.
> 
> *Income approach:*
> 
> GDP = compensation of employees (_COE_) + gross operating surplus (_GOS_) + gross mixed income (_GMI_) + {taxes(_T_) - subsidies(_S_)}
> 
> GDP = COE + GOS + GMI + (T - S)
> 
> 
> 
> Where you got the values of these variables?



Well in both the aproach the GDP will be same. Dont they?
Regarding growth rate there is a well eshtablished assumption that you need some percentage of GDP to be invested to gain the certain percentage of growth rate.

For instance we had a growth rate 6% last year and we invested 24% of our GDP. So if you want to go above 6% then you need to invest more of your percentage of GDP. We assume that we need at least 28-30% investment to get the GDP growth rate to 8%.
Now this year our projected GDP is 100 bln dollar. So we need at least 28-30 billion dollar invested to get 8% growth of the GDP. But we only can invest up to 24 bln dollar if the last year trend continues. So I said the gap can be mitigated by FDI or the extra savings we have in our domestic market. Our current savings is 29 bln dollar every year. So it can also be achieved if the people were enocouraged to invest instead of putting money in the back as FDR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Skies said:


> ^ I don't know why most of the people are interested in share business nowadays around me. Are they thinking right about doing share business - I'm confused?



Its a good sign. People are more interested in investing. So there will not be any shortage of money if anybody wants to pull cash out of stock market to build industry.


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> Well in both the aproach the GDP will be same. Dont they?
> Regarding growth rate there is a well eshtablished assumption that *you need some percentage of GDP to be invested to gain the certain percentage of growth rate.*



Oh o - I thought how do you know the values to calculate the GDP. I did not think that you calculated the GDP rate (without calculation GDP value) on the basis of percentage of GDP to be invested.


----------



## eastwatch

Foreign investment is welcome, but JP Morgan like financial institutions are short term investors in stock market. They are for profit and not for real investment. So, I do not see any benefit if they come to BD. It will only hurt our economy. Our export market will shrink if BD has too many dollars, including the Morgan's freely moveable dollar, because it will strengthen our currency against dollar. 

Our economy will lose steam in such a situation, because by that time we would not be able to move up from the present labour-intensive RMG to other high-tech manufacturings. And THIS IS WHAT MORGANS WOULD LOVE. Because, if they sell back their stocks at the same Taka as they have bought, even then they will be making profit out of a stronger BD currency.

So, BD must be hunshiar!


----------



## eastwatch

BBC News - Amazing success of Bangladesh's tax 'funfairs'

2 October 2010 Last updated at 01:39 GMT 
Amazing success of Bangladesh's tax 'funfairs' 

People voluntarily queued for hours at the income tax funfairs to pay up, many for the first time Two special fairs held this week in Bangladesh have proved hugely popular, but they are not for thrill-seekers. 

The people who have voluntarily queued for hours at the events want to start paying income tax - in a country where hardly anyone ever does. 

And the revenue-starved authorities are stunned by the idea's success, finds the BBC's Ethirajan Anbarasan in Dhaka. 

It was a not-so-fun-sounding fair, but the response was overwhelming.

In a country where fewer than 2% of the people pay income tax, it was a pleasant surprise for the National Board of Revenue (NBR), which organised the events to encourage people to pay up voluntarily. 

Thousands of people queued for hours to pay their taxes and to get Tax Identification Numbers (TIN) in Bangladesh's first ever income tax fairs, held in the cities of Dhaka and Chittagong. 

This week's five-day event has attracted so many people that organisers had to open more service counters to meet the unexpected demand. 

More than 7,000 people submitted their returns in the first three days alone in Dhaka.

It was more like a funfair, with balloons and coloured ribbons adorning the walls, and there were uniformed volunteers guiding people to various desks. 

There were stalls selling snacks and drinks. Many used the occasion to catch up with their friends.

"Nearly 70% of those who submitted their returns in the fair were first-time income tax payers," M A Quader Sarker, Commissioner of Taxes and chief organiser of the event, told the BBC.

"It was beyond our expectations."

Mr Sarker said his department had sought to persuade those at the fair to disclose their income and pay taxes voluntarily. 

Many visitors said the fair's main attraction was its hassle-free one-stop service. 

At the event, people could submit their returns, pay their taxes at a bank counter and also get their income tax number at the same premises.

Some said if it had not been for this one-stop service, they would not have been able to submit their returns before the 30 September deadline. 

Bangladeshi taxpayers expect their money to be used to improve the country's ailing infrastructure The regular procedure of handing in their returns at the income tax office, they said, was complicated and cumbersome. 

The taxpayers sounded enthusiastic and did not seem to mind waiting for hours to submit their papers.

"If you are a good citizen then you should pay taxes. I think everyone should pay tax," said Tariq Islam, a first-time taxpayer from Dhaka. 

"Only then will our government have enough resources to invest in infrastructure projects."

He said he had stood in the queue for more than three hours to submit his returns.

Only 1.3 million people out of a population of more than 150 million are regular income tax payers in Bangladesh. 

The government has been desperately trying to widen its tax net to boost its revenue for years, but without much success.

Officials say the situation only improved after the TIN number was made mandatory to do such things as registering a car, buying a flat or even opening a bank account.

The government collected about $2.6bn (£1.6bn) in tax revenues last year, which is nearly 2.25% of its GDP. 

It hopes to increase its tax revenue threefold in the next five years. 

The country has also witnessed a sustained economic growth over the past 10 years and the number of middle income earners has increased in the same period.

But some of the taxpayers said they wanted to see how the government would spend their money.

"Like a responsible citizen, I will continue to pay my taxes and it is up to the government to show us the result," said Sheikh Salma Sultana, a young professional, who was submitting her returns for the third consecutive year. 

"I want to see how they are going to accommodate our expectations."

Like Sultana, many of the taxpayers said they expected the government to use their taxes judiciously. 

They wanted the money to be used to improve the country's ailing infrastructure, healthcare and to create more job opportunities for the younger generation.

It remains to be seen whether the newfound rectitude of these first-time Bangladeshi taxpayers will last.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

World Bank approves 75-million-dollar loan to Bangladesh - Monsters and Critics

*World Bank approves 75-million-dollar loan to Bangladesh 
Oct 3, 2010, 13:25 GMT 
*

Dhaka - The World Bank has approved a 75-million-dollar loan to Bangladesh to support its efforts to repair the damage left behind by two cyclones in its southern region, the bank said Sunday. 

Cyclone Sidr hit the area in November 2007, leaving some 3,000 people dead and 55,000 injured. An estimated 9 million people have been affected and the total cost of the damage has been put at 1.2 billion dollars. 

A second cyclone, Aila, hit the region in 2009 causing a further 400 million dollars worth of damage. 

The global lender had provided 109 million dollars of emergency support including a grant of 2.96 million dollars in the aftermath of cyclone Sidr. 

'The World Bank felt it necessary to increase its financing to ensure a faster and more complete recovery of cyclone-affected areas, and most importantly, prepare them for future disasters,' the bank's country director for Bangladesh Ellen Goldstein said in a press statement. 

Bangladesh was extremely vulnerable to climate change and natural disasters, she added, referring to recent natural disasters such as cyclones and floods in the southern part of the country. 

The new loan was aimed at supporting efforts to restore infrastructure and the development of more resilient agricultural practices in the salinity and cyclone-prone southern coastal areas. 

It would also be used to fund the rehabilitation of 80 kilometres of coastal embankments and 100 multipurpose cyclone shelters and the construction of 60 more.


----------



## fallstuff

*Top drug makers log 30pc sales growth *

Saturday, 02 October 2010 21:52 
Jasim Uddin Khan

Top four local pharmaceutical companies posted over 30 percent growth in sales in the first eight months of 2010, said officials, pointing to growing health consciousness, advanced manufacturing processes and new investments in the sector.

Beximco, Eskayef, Renata and Incepta are the four among 250 small, medium and large local and multinational drug makers in Bangladesh. These companies manufacture more than 500 types of medicine.

"Although dozens of new companies started production and marketing their products, the top companies are continuing their success due to their high quality and standard," said AM Faruque, managing director of Eskayef Bangladesh.

Growing heath-consciousness among consumers is inspiring the companies to spend more on healthcare products, Faruque added.

The rise in local sales has also been supported by a report published by Intercontinental Marketing Services (IMS), a global intelligence agency for the pharmaceutical market.

The IMS showed a 38.2 percent rise in Renata sales, 35.4 percent for Incepta and 34.9 percent for Eskayef in the first six months of the year. The amount of total sales during January-July stood at Tk 2,018 crore, the report says.

However, Beximco joined the sales feast in the last couple of months when the company achieved over 60 percent growth.

"The company management has adequate liquidity, high level of confidence this year. Due to market demand, Beximco joined other performing players, of late," a top manager of the company said.

The other performers are Drug International Ltd with 27.2 percent growth, followed by Opsonin Pharma (25.6 percent) and Aristopharma (18.6 percent), the intelligence agency finds.

However, Square Pharmaceuticals Ltd recorded the highest sales at Tk 605 crore during the period, while Incepta sold Tk 297 crore worth of medicine, Beximco Tk 258 crore and ACME Tk 254 crore.

The top 10 performers, according to the IMS ranking, also include Square Pharmaceuticals Ltd, ACME Laboratories Ltd and Advanced Chemical Industries (ACI) Ltd. These top companies take up nearly 70 percent of the medicine market share.

The IMS report points to retail level sales of pharmaceutical products in different countries for a particular period. Such sales exclude exports, government and other organisational purchase.

Currently, the size of the local pharmaceutical industry is Tk 7,000 crore, say industry insiders.

link:
Top drug makers log 30pc sales growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

*Software outsourcing could earn $1.0b in next five years *
Saturday, 02 October 2010 21:47 

FE Report

Bangladesh could earn US$ 1.0 billion within next five years from outsourcing ITES (Information Technology Enabled Services) and exporting software if it could establish itself as an emerging outsourcing destination.

Speakers expressed the hope for this lofty goal at the country-brand launching ceremony named "BangladeshNext" at Bangabandhu International Convention Centre in city Saturday.

Bangladesh Association of Software & Information Services (BASIS) has started this country branding initiative with a view to projecting Bangladesh as an important outsourcing destination.

Commerce Minister Mohammed Faruk Khan was present as the chief guest at the programme while Danish Ambassador in Dhaka Svend Olling spoke as the special guest. BASIS president Mahboob Zaman chaired the programme.

AT Capital managing partner Ifty Islam gave the keynote presentation at the ceremony.

"Bangladesh has been a surprisingly resilient economy in the face of all odds and proved itself as one of most stable economies", said Mr. Islam pointing out the strength of Bangladesh. He suggested focusing more on implementation than on policy formulation to be a global provider of outsourcing.

Danish Ambassador gave assurance of Bangladesh's commercial potential and called for repairing its poor brand image to the world. He has drawn the minister's attention to the country's energy crisis issue which alarms the foreign investors most.

The minister said the government will improve the energy situation within the next year. Besides, Bangladesh is undergoing a process of having a second submarine cable, he added.

The minister gave assurance of all possible government support to the IT industry needs. He asked for a proposal from BASIS comparing Bangladesh's bandwidth price with that of other countries in this region.

EPB Vice Chairman Jalal Ahmed emphasised the need for export diversification. ITES could be an alternative to RMG's share in export, he said.

The BASIS chief said America-Bangladesh Technology Summit to be held in the USA on October 13 next will be the largest business conference abroad arranged by Bangladesh. He sought media's cooperation in making BangladeshNext brand a success.

BASIS Senior Vice President A.K.M. Fahim Mashroor moderated the programme and Secretary General Forkan Bin Quasem gave the vote of thanks.

DCCI representative T.I.M. Nurul Kabir, American Chamber of Commerce president Aftab ul Islam and BASIS members were also present at the programme.

link:
Software outsourcing could earn $1.0b in next five years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

*New Walton Fusion model in market *
Saturday, 02 October 2010 21:44 




New Walton Fusion model in market
Economic Reporter

R.B. Group, the countrys leading electrical, electronics and automobile manufacturing and marketing company, has started marketing of Walton Fusion motorcycle, which it claims offers top end features like electronic alarm, remote control and mobile phone signal. The latest bike can be started and stopped from about 300 feet away and has a digital display system.

Sources said Walton Fusion motorcycles were doing well as they offered less vibration and sound, smooth gear systems, alloy rims and hydraulic brakes, RB Group sources said at a press conference at its head office in the city.

RB Group Marketing Director Emdadul Haque Sarker said: Walton has now introduced two new models besides the existing 27 models on the market.

The new models aim to attract customers with features like low oil consumption and attractive looks, he claimed.

Customers will get a years guarantee on all parts and three years free servicing.

Walton has own showrooms at metropolitan cities and district and important upazila towns, and dealers at Upazila and union level, with service centres at all showrooms, and technicians employed by dealers, he added.

The company markets models with 125cc, 110cc, 80cc and 50cc engines.

link:
New Walton Fusion model in market


----------



## LongLiveBritian

*UK team in town to explore business*

A 14-member business delegation comprising mainly Bangladesh-origin British citizens began a five-day tour of Bangladesh yesterday in a bid to explore commercial links between the two countries. 

During the visit, the trade team from the Coventry & Warwickshire Chamber of Commerce will hold one-to-one talks with their counterparts in Dhaka, Chittagong and Sylhet, Ajay Desai, the leader of the team, told reporters at The Westin Dhaka hotel in the capital. 

Members of the delegation include chemicals, technology, IT, healthcare, food and investment specialists with an aim to take the growing UK-Bangladesh trade ties to an elevated level by interacting with local counterparts and identifying areas of future collaboration, Desai said. 

He said there is a growing interest among British Bangladeshis to do business here. "This trade delegation will not only consolidate the existing ties but also contribute to the economies of Bangladesh and Britain."

From a business point of view, Desai said, there is an ample scope to grow business in Bangladesh compared to Europe.

He said the team would not explore areas Bangladesh has already excelled in, rather they would look for opportunities in areas such as renewable energy, tourism and IT which have not matured in the country. 

The head of delegation does not see power crisis and weak infrastructure as a barrier. "There are barriers in every country, but there are signs that these will go in the coming years. Anything that stands in the way of business relations should be removed as quick as possible."

Shihab Hossain, a British-Bangladeshi, said: "These entrepreneurs are already doing well in the United Kingdom. Now they are ready to expand globally and they want to start from their motherland."

The trade team will leave Saturday. 

The UK is the third single largest destination for exports from Bangladesh. Trade between the two countries has grown steadily year-on-year. In 2009, UK exports to Bangladesh were Tk 746 crore, up by over 6 percent compared to a year ago.

The European country is also one of the largest investors in Bangladesh with projects worth approximately Tk 21,943 crore. 

The UK companies and Bangladeshis based there invested over Tk 693 crore in telecommunications, manufacturing, property development, as well as tourism and leisure sectors in 2009.

UK team in town to explore business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LongLiveBritian

*Trade with Korea crosses $1b in eight months *

Apparel exports doubled as demand surges 
Kazi Azizul Islam 
Trade between Bangladesh and Korea has crossed the $1 billion mark in eight months of the current year thanks to the growth of both countries&#8217; exports to each other.
Sources in the Korea Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry informed New Age that January-August trade between two countries has amounted $1,024 million.
But bilateral trade is still heavily tilted in Korea&#8217;s favour as it exported $948 million worth industrial goods including steel products, intermediary raw materials, plastics moulds, machineries, synthetic fibres and many other goods. Korea&#8217;s exports to Bangladesh increased by 37 per cent, in terms of value, in the current year&#8217;s eight-month span over the same period in 2009.
Importers said that Korean exporters are getting some business lost by the Japanese due to stronger yen, due to which Japanese hot rolled coil, steel plates, machineries and other imports have become costlier.
Bangladesh&#8217;s export to Korea has grown by 30 per cent in the Jan-August period.
The country&#8217;s major exports to Korea are finished leather and readymade garments.
The chamber officials told New Age that shipments of readymade garments to Korea increased dramatically in recent months.
Jan-Aug shipments of readymade garments amounted to around $23 million, which is more than double of shipments in the same period of 2009.
Korea&#8217;s annual import of readymade garments is around $4 billion and is growing by more than 20 per cent, said Anwar Ul Alam Chowdhury Parvez, former president of the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association.
For many years China, Vietnam, Myanmar, Indonesia, Thailand and Cambodia remained the major suppliers of garments to Korea.
But, Parvez said, like the Japanese, Korean apparel importers have recently turned their eyes on Bangladesh.
&#8216;The interesting aspect of Korean importers is that they are seeking coats, jackets and some other items which will require the long awaited diversification of Bangladesh&#8217;s apparel industry,&#8217; said Parvez.
Senior researcher Khandakar Golam Moazzem said that since 2001 Bangladesh&#8217;s apparel exports to Korea had been increasing but and recently it is growing more robustly.
Women&#8217;s trousers, shorts, jackets and men&#8217;s cotton shirts have great potential as exports to Korea.
He said Korean rules of origin for woven garment imports is very stringent so Bangladesh needs to convince Korea to relax some of the terms and conditions.
Two Korean diplomats in Dhaka told this correspondent recently that Bangladesh has very good scope to increase its share in the Korean apparel market.
Years back, Korea was an apparel exporting nation but with its present rich economy and high wages, apparel manufacturing is no more viable there so its dependence on imports is expanding.
Industry watchers said that the Korean market for imported apparels might cross the $10 billion mark within the next 6 to 8 years, and Bangladesh&#8217;s share might increase dramatically if strategic market promotion is carried out successfully. 

Business


----------



## LongLiveBritian

Skies said:


> @ LongLiveBritian
> 
> Are you British Bangladeshi? Don't worry to say.



Nope my bangladeshi friend posts sometimes, room mates 
I did tell him to make a account but he just won't listen :/
I'll try again if I can..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh, Netherlands to set up Tk 150cr ship assembling yard*

Hollander Scholtens, a leading company of the Netherlands, has signed an agreement with local shipbuilder Delta Stream Shipbuilding Ltd to set up a ship assembling yard in Bangladesh. The Bangladesh-Netherlands joint venture shipyard with all modern technologies would be set up at Gojaria of Munshiganj district with an investment of Taka 150crore.

Jacob Gnodde, a member of the 17-member Dutch trade delegation, which is now visiting Bangladesh, disclosed this while talking to reporters after a meeting with business leaders in the conference room of Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (DCCI) here. The delegation members are mainly from maritime consultant, ship building and sea transport related companies. 

DCCI president Abul Kasem Khan chaired the meeting. President of Bangladesh-Dutch Chamber of Commerce (BDCCI) Fredrik Oldenhuizing moderated the function, which was joined, among others, by director of Board of Investment (BOI) Tofazzal Hossain Mia, DCCI director TIM Nurul Kabir and a good number of trade body leaders.

Jacob Gnodde said technical drawing of the planned shipyard has been completed while land acquisition for the project is now under process.

Appreciating Bangladesh's shipbuilding progress, he said the country is likely to become a shipbuilding leader because of its cost-effectiveness. 

Tofazzal Hossain said Bangladesh's shipbuilding industry has a good prospect as it has already been recognized as a ship- exporting nation in the world. "We always welcome foreign direct investment (FDI) and there is no restriction for investment in Bangladesh, rather there are incentives for foreign investors here," he said.

Abul Kasem informed the delegation that a target has been set to turn Bangladesh into a middle-income country by 2015 by eliminating illiteracy, enhancing contribution to industrial sector and increasing per capita income up to at least US$2000.

Traffic congestion and utility problems are the main barriers to higher economic growth, Fredrik Oldenhuizing said and added those problems should be resolved on an urgent basis. 

The bilateral trade between Bangladesh and the Netherlands is increasing gradually as in 2009-10, export of Bangladesh to the Netherlands was 1016.88 million US dollars against import of 128.40 million US dollar, according to statistics of Export Promotion Bureau (EPB).
The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

*Power crisis likely to end in 2012* 

Friday, 08 October 2010 23:23 

Power crisis likely to end in 2012

*Power crisis likely to end in 2012*
Outages start to ease in Dec; govt eyes 11,000MW power during its tenure
Sharier Khan

A quarter of the persisting electricity crisis is likely to go by December with five new rental power projects coming into operation.

The government expects that by the end of next year, bulk of the load shedding will be averted and by the end of 2012, there will be no load shedding as dozens of new power plants will go into production by then.

This improvement will take place irrespective of an unchanged gas supply situation as most of the new plants will operate using heavy fuel oil or diesel.

According to Power Secretary AK Azad, the target would be achievable as the ministries and government agencies linked with implementation of power projects are now working together, as never before, by reducing typical bureaucratic bottlenecks.

The combined drive is visible from the fact that a British company --Aggreko-- signed two rental power deals in May for generation of 200 megawatts of power and succeeded in launching the two diesel-fired plants by August, he said.

Chairman of Power Development Board Alamgir Kabir said the government has added nearly 900 MW of power since January last year. But this was not enough to address the continuing power crisis due to gas supply shortfall and also because many existing plants have become old and inefficient.

Ninety percent of the country's power plants operate using natural gas.

Alamgir said the PDB expected that at least five petroleum- run rental power plants would add 450 MW by December.

And the figure could be higher if two more rental power projects, which missed deadlines several times, could come into operation within this period.

The rental plants will have contract terms of three to five years. These stopgap measures have been taken to address the power crisis temporarily while larger long-term power projects are implemented.

Meanwhile, the government has raised its five-year new power generation target to 11000 MW from its previously planned 9,500 MW to make sure that even if some new projects fail to be launched, load shedding is gone before the next general elections.

Coupled with the lack of new power projects for several years, gas supply crisis has deeply affected power supply. Power shortage is hovering between 600 MW to 2,000 MW this year, resulting in frequent outages.

The PDB generated around 4,600 MW of power on some occasions this year, but usually it generates around 4,000 MW. But by the end of this year, it hopes to generate at least 4500 MW on a regular basis.

On the other hand, the country's power demand ranged between 5,200 MW and 6,200 MW this year. Next year, the demand would go up by nearly 10 percent.

By December next year, the government hopes to add between 1,500 and 2,000 MW of power, which will significantly ease the crisis.

The power secretary said the crisis would be 'reasonably resolved' by 2012 as new power plants would start operation one after another.

So far we have signed contracts for power projects having 2,500 MW production capacity. By December, we will sign deals for production of another 2,500 MW, the PDB chairman said referring to some larger gas-based and dual-fuel power projects.

In addition to taking up dozens of conventional oil and gas- based power projects, the government is also focusing on large coal-based plants, solar and wind power projects and energy conservation.


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

*Dräxlmaier Dhaka lab to design interior facilities for top car brands* 

Friday, 08 October 2010 23:24 

Business

*Dräxlmaier Dhaka lab to design interior facilities for top car brands*
Kazi Azizul Islam

Yet to make cars, Bangladesh is set to enter the global automotive industry by hosting a Draxlmaier lab for designing interior facilities for top brands like BMW, Mercedes and Cadillac.

Worlds leading suppliers to auto industry, Dräxlmaier Group decided to set up its a state of the art design lab in Dhaka, the companys first in South Asia and 4th in Asia, after Thailand, Malaysia and China.

A five-member Dräxlmaier team led by the head of its design facilities in Asia, Grzegorz Ciupka, arrived in Dhaka on Thursday to complete some advanced tasks for the companys lab Dhaka.

Nine Bangladeshi engineers recruited by Dräxlmaier, undergoing an extensive training in the companys plants and labs in Germany and elsewhere in Europe, are expected to return to Dhaka by the end of the year.

The design lab in Dhaka is expect to go into operation early next year, Bangladesh-German Chamber of Commerce and Industry executive director Daniel Seidl told New Age on Friday.

Dräxlmaier, he said, was looking for more Bangladeshi engineers and a CEO to coordinate its Dhaka operations.

At the large and sophisticated Dräxlmaiers lab in Dhaka, he said, engineers would design automobile interiors, wiring and interior equipment using Computer Aided Design (CAD) tools.

The companys product lines include interiors, cockpits, centre consoles, door panels, auto electric and functionally integrated systems (FIS).

By using natural materials such as leather, wood, and stone, the company makes functionally integrated interior components, cockpits, wiring harness and electrical management systems for new car models.

Globally acclaimed, Dräxlmaier designs for luxury brands like BMW, Mercedes-Benz or Porsche, Audi, Volkswagen, Jaguar and Cadillac.

Dräxlmaier officials had a crucial meeting with Daniel and other representatives of German-Bangladesh Chamber as it has been providing it the support to establish its lab in Dhaka.

The Dräxlmaier Lab, would be a milestone for Bangladesh, facilitating its entry into multibillion-dollar global automotives market, said German-Bangladesh chamber president, Saiful Islam.

A highly regarded entrepreneur in shipbuilding and high value leather goods manufacturing, Saiful and Daniel worked for months to convince Dräxlmaier about what can be done in Bangladesh.

Daniel said that one years license fee for CAD software for 20 terminals for the lab alone cost $1 million.

With an annual turnover of two billion Euros, fivedecade old Dräxlmaier employs more than 30,000 personnel in its 51 plants and labs in 20 countries.


----------



## fallstuff

*IMF forecasts 6.3pc GDPgrowth for Bangladesh *









Star Business Report

The International Monetary Fund in its latest economic outlook has projected Bangladesh's economic growth at 6.3 percent for the current fiscal year, higher by 0.5 percentage point than last year.

Earlier, the government projected the country's GDP growth at 6.5 percent for the current fiscal year.

According to the lending agency, Bangladesh's economy will grow by 7 percent in 2015.

The IMF puts the country's inflation figure at 7.4 percent for this year and 6.4 percent for 2015. But the government forecast a 6.5 percent inflation rate for the current fiscal year.

The IMF warned that rich and emerging economies must dramatically change the way they trade with each other or risk throttling the global economic recovery.

In its economic outlook released on Wednesday, the IMF said growth would slow more than previously expected in 2011, as the United States, Europe and Japan continue to struggle and China remains overly dependent on exports.

The recovery is "neither strong nor balanced and runs the risk of not being sustained," warned Olivier Blanchard, the IMF's chief economist.

Painting a picture of a faltering developed world -- where business is still struggling to pick up where government crisis spending left off -- the IMF predicted global growth would be pared back to 4.2 percent next year.

That is less than the 4.8 percent growth expected this year and 0.2 point below the IMF's July forecast for 2011.

While restocking had helped short-term growth in the United States, Japan and some parts of Europe, the IMF said advanced economies were still reliant on dwindling government spending.

"For the past year or so, inventory accumulation and fiscal stimulus were driving the recovery. The first is coming to an end. The second is slowly being phased out," the IMF said.

There was a particular warning for Europe, with "severe external financing constraints" forecast for debt-laden Greece, Ireland, Portugal and Spain.

The picture could not be more different for India and China, where growth continues, but is limited by an over-dependence on exports to Europe, Japan and the US that must be addressed.

The IMF said China must allow its currency to strengthen to boost domestic demand and reduce its reliance on exports.

link:
IMF forecasts 6.3pc GDPgrowth for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

_*Ship recycling joint venture by local, Dutch companies*_

Ship building company Ananda Group signed an agreement with Greendock BV, a Dutch company specialising in ship recycling, for establishing multipurpose plants for repairing and recycling ships to attain a zero accident rate and cause zero pollution to nature.
Ananda Groups chairman, Abdullahel Bari,
and Greendocks president, Doebren Mulder, signed the agreement to develop a combination wharf in Chittagong to repair and dismantle ships as well as to build large vessels on the same spot.
With support from Greendock, the Ananda Group will introduce new technology used in the developed countries, based on sound professional and economic principles, for the safe dismantling of vessels, Abdullahel Bari told New Age on Tuesday.
The total project for the dismantling part is estimated at 50 million euros, including a waste incinerator to change waste into energy, he said.
It will be an industry with an investment of 90 million euros within a short span of time with support from several European countries, he said.
The old ships are broken now on distant beaches in a very unscientific and unsafe manner which causes many deadly accidents and pollutes the environment severely.
The Supreme Court has recently imposed restrictions on importing
ships which are not declared environmentally safe by the countries of origin.
In the beginning of the project, Greendock will conduct a feasibility study on the requirements of ship recycling industries here, said Bari.
Greendock can now dismantle about 24 vessels in a year, Mulder told New Age.
When asked why Greendock has chosen Bangladesh, he said they have found it much
more competitive then
its rival countries, including China and India, in the ship breaking industry. Bangladesh is a booming market for ship recycling.
About 1,200 workers, out of a total of 1,20,000 in 200 ship breaking yards, die every year, he said.
When asked about complying with the courts directives to make ship breaking free from pollution and accidents, both Bari and Mulder said that Greendocks technology will fully comply with the courts decisions, the guidelines of the United Nation Environment Programme and the International Labour Organisation.
Bari said that the Ananda Group will be focusing on ship building and ship repairing with Greendocks technology. Ship breaking will be a bonus, he said.
When asked whether the Ananda Group and Greendock will be monopolising the technology, Bari said ship
recycling is a huge business with local specialities. There will not
be shortage of business even if 20 safe ship recycling entities are established in the future, he said.
As many as 40,000 seagoing ships have been plying trade routes across the world, he said.
Ananda Group has so far exported seagoing vessels to Denmark, the Netherlands and Mozambique. It has orders at hand for supplying three seagoing vessels to Germany and oil tanker, tug boat and crane boat to Bangladesh. 

link:
Business


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh Sept remittances down 5.6 pct on year 
Reuters - Monday, October 11*

Bangladesh Sept remittances down 5.6 pct on year - Yahoo! Malaysia News

DHAKA, Oct 10 - Money sent home by Bangladeshis working abroad slid 5.6 percent to $838.17 million in September from a year ago, the central bank said on Sunday, amid a slow pace in global economic recovery.

Overseas employment for Bangladesh has shrunk in recent times while the number of returnees increased, as jobs dried up in the traditional markets such as the Middle East countries and Malaysia.

The income from more than 6 million workers overseas, a key source of foreign exchange for the cash-starved economy, hit $10.97 billion in the 2009/10 fiscal year that ended in June, 13 percent above the previous year.

In July-September, the first quarter of the 20010/11 financial year, remittances totalled $2.66 billion, 1.8 percent lower than the same period of the previous year.

Nearly 360,000 Bangladeshis secured foreign jobs during January-September, the lowest in four years, government figures show.

However, the central bank expects remittances to reach $14 billion this fiscal year, aided by the gradual recovery of the global economy.

At the end of September the country's foreign exchange reserves fell to $10.88 billion from $10.99 billion in August.

Expatriate incomes are the second-biggest source of foreign income for Bangladesh after ready-made garments, which earn around $12 billion annually.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* IT Village to be set up in all divisional cities, other important places: PM*

Thursday, 07 October 2010 23:03

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

IT Village to be set up in all divisional cities, other important places: PM

SANGSAD BHABAN, Oct 6 (BSS) - Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina told the House today that her government has taken steps to set up IT village in all divisional cities and other important places for speedy flourishing of information and communication technology (ICT) in the country.

Replying to a scripted question from BNP lawmaker Md Harun- or-Rashid, the Leader of the House also said the South Asian Sub- Regional Economic Cooperation (SASEC) Information Highway Project has been undertaken to establish connectivity between India, Nepal, Bhutan and Bangladesh.

The Prime Minister said the government has undertaken various plans at the initiatives of the Science and Information and Communication Technology Ministry for development of the ICT sector.

She said computer labs with Internet facilities were set up at 1,610 educational institutions in the last fiscal year and such computer labs will be established at 1,400 educational institution in the current fiscal.

The Prime Minister said community e-centers were set up on 147 upazila parishad complexes in the last fiscal year. "The community e- centers will be established in the rest of the upazila parishads in the current fiscal year, she said.

Through five separate projects, she said, union e-centers with Internet facilities will be built at 859 union parishads where electricity is not available.

To help flourish the ICT industry of the government, the PM said, an ICT incubator has been set up in Kawran Bazar, where 47 ICT firms are conducting their activities. " The government has already allocated Janata Tower at Kawran Bazar to expand this incubation facilities," she said.

Sheikh Hasina said the government has already announced to constitute a separate ICT ministry and the work on formation of the ministry is going on in full swing.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Bangladesh, Netherlands to set up Tk 150cr ship assembling yard*

Thursday, 07 October 2010 23:10

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Bangladesh, Netherlands to set up Tk 150cr ship assembling yard
BSS, Dhaka

Hollander Scholtens, a leading company of the Netherlands, has signed an agreement with local shipbuilder Delta Stream Shipbuilding Ltd to set up a ship assembling yard in Bangladesh. The Bangladesh-Netherlands joint venture shipyard with all modern technologies would be set up at Gojaria of Munshiganj district with an investment of Taka 150crore.

Jacob Gnodde, a member of the 17-member Dutch trade delegation, which is now visiting Bangladesh, disclosed this while talking to reporters after a meeting with business leaders in the conference room of Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (DCCI) here. The delegation members are mainly from maritime consultant, ship building and sea transport related companies.

DCCI president Abul Kasem Khan chaired the meeting. President of Bangladesh-Dutch Chamber of Commerce (BDCCI) Fredrik Oldenhuizing moderated the function, which was joined, among others, by director of Board of Investment (BOI) Tofazzal Hossain Mia, DCCI director TIM Nurul Kabir and a good number of trade body leaders.

Jacob Gnodde said technical drawing of the planned shipyard has been completed while land acquisition for the project is now under process.

Appreciating Bangladesh's shipbuilding progress, he said the country is likely to become a shipbuilding leader because of its cost-effectiveness.

Tofazzal Hossain said Bangladesh's shipbuilding industry has a good prospect as it has already been recognized as a ship- exporting nation in the world. "We always welcome foreign direct investment (FDI) and there is no restriction for investment in Bangladesh, rather there are incentives for foreign investors here," he said.

Abul Kasem informed the delegation that a target has been set to turn Bangladesh into a middle-income country by 2015 by eliminating illiteracy, enhancing contribution to industrial sector and increasing per capita income up to at least US$2000.

Traffic congestion and utility problems are the main barriers to higher economic growth, Fredrik Oldenhuizing said and added those problems should be resolved on an urgent basis.

The bilateral trade between Bangladesh and the Netherlands is increasing gradually as in 2009-10, export of Bangladesh to the Netherlands was 1016.88 million US dollars against import of 128.40 million US dollar, according to statistics of Export Promotion Bureau (EPB).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Dr&#228;xlmaier Dhaka lab to design interior facilities for top car brands*

Friday, 08 October 2010 23:24

Business

Dr&#228;xlmaier Dhaka lab to design interior facilities for top car brands
Kazi Azizul Islam

Yet to make cars, Bangladesh is set to enter the global automotive industry by hosting a Draxlmaier lab for designing interior facilities for top brands like BMW, Mercedes and Cadillac.

World&#8217;s leading suppliers to auto industry, Dr&#228;xlmaier Group decided to set up it&#8217;s a state of the art design lab in Dhaka, the company&#8217;s first in South Asia and 4th in Asia, after Thailand, Malaysia and China.

A five-member Dr&#228;xlmaier team led by the head of its design facilities in Asia, Grzegorz Ciupka, arrived in Dhaka on Thursday to complete some advanced tasks for the company&#8217;s lab Dhaka.

Nine Bangladeshi engineers recruited by Dr&#228;xlmaier, undergoing an extensive training in the company&#8217;s plants and labs in Germany and elsewhere in Europe, are expected to return to Dhaka by the end of the year.

The design lab in Dhaka is expect to go into operation early next year, Bangladesh-German Chamber of Commerce and Industry executive director Daniel Seidl told New Age on Friday.

Dr&#228;xlmaier, he said, was looking for more Bangladeshi engineers and a CEO to coordinate its Dhaka operations.

At the large and sophisticated Dr&#228;xlmaier&#8217;s lab in Dhaka, he said, engineers would design automobile interiors, wiring and interior equipment using Computer Aided Design (CAD) tools.

The company&#8217;s product lines include interiors, cockpits, centre consoles, door panels, auto electric and functionally integrated systems (FIS).

By using natural materials such as leather, wood, and stone, the company makes functionally integrated interior components, cockpits, wiring harness and electrical management systems for new car models.

Globally acclaimed, Dr&#228;xlmaier designs for luxury brands like BMW, Mercedes-Benz or Porsche, Audi, Volkswagen, Jaguar and Cadillac.

Dr&#228;xlmaier officials had a crucial meeting with Daniel and other representatives of German-Bangladesh Chamber as it has been providing it the support to establish its lab in Dhaka.

The Dr&#228;xlmaier Lab, would be a milestone for Bangladesh, facilitating its entry into multibillion-dollar global automotives market, said German-Bangladesh chamber president, Saiful Islam.

A highly regarded entrepreneur in shipbuilding and high value leather goods manufacturing, Saiful and Daniel worked for months to convince Dr&#228;xlmaier about what can be done in Bangladesh.

Daniel said that one year&#8217;s license fee for CAD software for 20 terminals for the lab alone cost $1 million.

With an annual turnover of two billion Euros, five&#8211;decade old Dr&#228;xlmaier employs more than 30,000 personnel in its 51 plants and labs in 20 countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Wow i am impressed. What would be the turnover of the new venture of this design lab??? Are they going to pay only for cooling that we will be doing sitting here?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Wow i am impressed. What would be the turnover of the new venture of this design lab??? Are they going to pay only for cooling that we will be doing sitting here?



As far as I have heard.... if this engineers can do well... companies like BMW, Mercedes will come to bangladesh for designing their product and possibly in the future for their car manufacturing.... Out of 9... 4 of the engineers are my friends... so far that I have heard from them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

sami6108 said:


> As far as I have heard.... if this engineers can do well... companies like BMW, Mercedes will come to bangladesh for designing their product and possibly in the future for their car manufacturing.... Out of 9... 4 of the engineers are my friends... so far that I have heard from them...



Good post.


----------



## integra

Looks it'll only be an R&D lab(engineers doesn't need creativity ). As for the design part they have their own design houses unless studios like pininfarina suddenly comes out of the blue to open a branch here. 
But what the heck! A German automotive house taking interest on Bd land is super cool!!


----------



## Skies

*US legislation to boost RMG exports from Bangladesh 
October 12, 2010 (Bangladesh) 
*

The approval of a bill by the US House of Representatives to protect the US companies and workers against the currency practices of China is expected to give a boost to the export of ready-made garments from Bangladesh.

The legislation will permit the US government to impose countervailing duties on those countries, which manipulate the exchange rates by going against the rules of free trade. The increase in the value of Chinese currency is expected to make the products, which are to be exported from China to the global market, more expensive.







China is slowly increasing the value of its currency. Over the past three years, the value of yuan was increased by 15 percent. If the currency is further appreciated by another 15 percent, it will enhance the exports from Bangladesh greatly. 

The RMG sector contributes around 80 percent of the total export earnings of Bangladesh. But the boost in exports might negatively affect the import of the country.


----------



## Skies

*WB to support Bangladesh for fisheries development project20:03, October 12, 2010 *

The World Bank is continuing discussion with the Bangladeshi government on a possible support for a new fisheries development project, which is estimated to cost 156 million U.S. dollars.

According to a press release of the Washington-based lender in Dhaka Tuesday, the six-year long proposed "Integrated Fisheries Livelihood Project" will aim to increase the incomes of the rural fishing communities and the availability of fish products for domestic consumption, by improving the productivity and quality of inland fishing and the access to markets.

The proposed project would improve the rural livelihoods of at least 1,000 fishing communities and 250,000 households, it said.

Some estimates suggest that another one million hectares of inland waters can be developed for productive fishing, the World Bank (WB) said adding 1.8 million fish ponds are now in degraded and abandoned state.

Some 1.5 million new jobs will be created, mostly for the rural poor from the increased fish production, it said adding further the increased production will create more upstream and downstream indirect jobs and enterprises.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Skies

*ADB gives Bangladesh $40 mln loan to boost food security20:08, October 13, 2010 *


The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the Bangladeshi government Wednesday signed a loan agreement for 40 million U.S. dollars to grow high-value crops including vegetables, spices, and fruits that will boost incomes for poor farmers and support the nation's food security.

The assistance from ADB's concessional Asian Development Fund will support the Second Crop Diversification Project to develop high-value crops in 27 districts in the southwest and northwest of Bangladesh -- including some of the poorest, least developed and most climate-vulnerable areas in the country.

The Manila-based lender in a press release issued here in Dhaka on Wednesday also said over 75 percent of Bangladeshis are involved in agriculture, with rice the dominant crop. The country lacks sufficient supplies of fruit and other nutritious foods, forcing it to rely on pricey imports, it said.

According to the ADB, the new project will build on the gains of an earlier ADB-assisted Northwest Crop Diversification Project. It will provide farmers in targeted districts with the latest in high-value crop production techniques, including "green" technologies for organic manure.

With Bangladesh highly susceptible to extreme weather events due to its low-lying position along the Bay of Bengal, the ADB said the new project will pilot test climate-resilient varieties of crops in drought and flood-prone areas.

As small farmers typically lack savings to make business changes, it also said the project will provide about 175,000 of them with access to agriculture credit to diversify into new crops.

Source: Xinhua


----------



## Skies

*Oct. 13, 2010, 10:14 a.m. EDT &#183; Recommend &#183; Post: 

Z3 Enterprises Seeks International Relationships at Manhattan Summit Featuring Bangladesh Officials, Companies, and Investors*

HENDERSON, NV, Oct 13, 2010 (MARKETWIRE via COMTEX) -- Z3 Enterprises, Inc. /quotes/comstock/11i!bibb (BIBB 4.00, 0.00, 0.00&#37 (pinksheets:BIBB) (Z3E or the Company) announced today that representatives of the company will be attending The US Bangladesh Technology Summit. The event will be held Wednesday, October 13, 2010 at The Marriott Marquis Times Square in Manhattan, New York. The Summit, organized by The Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services (BASIS), US Bangladesh Partners, the US Bangladesh Technology Association, and the Greater New York Chamber of Commerce, takes place concurrently as part of the Global Sourcing Forum (the largest technology conference and exhibition of its kind held in New York annually). 

Z3 Enterprises /quotes/comstock/11i!bibb (BIBB 4.00, 0.00, 0.00%) (pinksheets:BIBB) will be represented by financial representatives from The Bull Consulting Group, who are currently working on finalizing a strategic acquisition on behalf of Z3E with at least one technology company offering synergistic products and services. The Company is particularly interested in establishing relationships at the Summit which are expected to benefit Z3E's recently acquired subsidiary Usee, Inc. (UseeIsee Video Phone), a major provider in the VoIP technology sector. 

The Summit draws a large number of senior business executives and decision makers from the USA and internationally who are responsible for the overall profitability and performance of their companies. Speakers will include several officials representing the government of The People's Republic of Bangladesh, who will share the Bangladesh Government's strategic plans to facilitate trade and investment for US companies in high-tech areas of Bangladesh. This event (US Bangladesh Technology Summit 2010) will also be attended by top executives from Fortune 500 Companies, IT Associations, business chamber leaders, government officials, policy makers and journalists. 

Z3 Enterprises (formerly BIBB Corp.) recently completed a forward split and name change approved by FINRA last week. The company's diverse revenue streams and product offerings are expected to benefit its shareholders in a US economy bouncing back from the challenges facing companies operating in a single industry with isolated product lines. The diversity of the company's products and services has contributed to its current partnerships and recently obtained structured financing. 

About Z3 Enterprises, Inc. /quotes/comstock/11i!bibb (BIBB 4.00, 0.00, 0.00%) (pinksheets:BIBB) (formerly Bibb Corp.): Z3 Enterprises is a producer of national entertainment content for TV and motion picture distribution, online and real-time mobile phone applications, and health and wellness products. The company recently acquired Usee, Inc., a leading provider of VoIP technology. Z3's past projects include TV and feature film production, an in-house publishing division and a series of health and wellness publications, and special events marketing. For more information, visit Z3 Enterprises, Inc. and UseeIsee Video Phone 

Safe Harbor Statement This press release contains forward-looking statements within the meaning of Section 27A of the Securities Act of 1933 and Section 21E of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934. These forward-looking statements are based on the current plans and expectations of management and are subject to a number of uncertainties and risks that could significantly affect the company's current plans and expectations, as well as future results of operations and financial condition. A more extensive listing of risks and factors that may affect the company's business prospects and cause actual results to differ materially from those described in the forward-looking statements can be found in the reports and other documents filed by the company with the Securities and Exchange Commission. The company undertakes no obligation to publicly update or revise any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or otherwise.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Govt earns Tk 18.5b revenue exporting BSCIC products
*
Tuesday, 12 October 2010 23:59

Govt earns Tk 18.5b revenue exporting BSCIC products

Govt earns Tk 18.5b revenue exporting BSCIC products
FE Report

Export of products from Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation (BSCIC) witnessed a significant increase in last few years and the government earned Tk 18.5 billion revenue in 2009-10 fiscal, said officials.

BSCIC exported products worth about Tk 152.4 billion from its 774 export-oriented industrial units in 2009-10, Tk 133.26 in 2008-9, Tk 123.06 billion in 2007-8, Tk 95.36 billion in 2006-7,said officials of BSCIC to the FE Tuesday.

At the same time the government gained Tk 18.5 billion in 2009-10 fiscal year from this sector.

According to the officials the Corporation has now 74 completed industrial estates where 9,409 out of 10,330 plots so far have been allotted for 5,488 industrial units.

And 3,937 out of 5,488 industrial units are now on production where 393,000 people have been employed until June, 2010.

About Tk 142 billion have been invested in the industrial units.

Chairman of BSCIC Fakhrul Islam told the FE Tuesday that the Corporation was going to build many specialised economic zones (SEZ) and it has taken projects to extend the old estates and make many new industrial estates which would boost up export in the future.

Thousands of jobless people would be employed through implementation of these projects, he expected.

"Leather industries state at Savar (shifting of Hajaribag leather industries), Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients (API) industry at Gajaria in Munshiganj, BSCIC industrial parks at Mirsharai, Sirajganj, Gopalganj (extention) and Comilla (extention) are the parts of our scheme to develop small and medium industries," said Fakhrul. "Most of the proposals of these projects already have been approved by the ministry".

He said besides these, the Corporation is going to extend its 10 to 12 industrial estates seeing the growing interest of the investors.

"Under the extension project we will help the investors by giving infrastructural facilities like power, gas and water supply, roads and drainage facility, development of the plots etc.

BSCIC is also helping the investors and workers with its skill development initiatives.

"Besides this we are also helping the investors in getting financial facilities from banks. We are insisting on the financial institutions to provide them with loans," said the chairman.

He, however, said the Corporation is now working on a plan to run the rest 1,551 industrial units which now remain unused.

"Considering the small and medium investors' interest and for increasing employment generation in the country the BSCIC has been working since 1957," said Fakhrul.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Western Marine building ferries for Pakistan*

Wednesday, 13 October 2010 00:01

Business

Western Marine building ferries for Pakistan
Business Desk

Local shipbuilder Western Marine Shipyard Limited has started building two passenger carriers for Karachi Port Trust of Pakistan.

The company that got a $2.35 million contract from KPT recently for building two ferries held a keel-laying ceremony for the vessels last week said a press release.

The vessels -- each 30 metre long with capacity to carry 200 passengers -- will be built under the supervision of French classification society Bureau Veritas and are expected to be delivered in November 2011, it said.

The KPT floated an international tender in February 2009 for construction of the two passenger carriers and Western Marine won the contract beating shipyards of shipbuilding nations including South Korea, UAE, Sri Lanka and Pakistan, said the company.

Company officials said that they were now eyeing entry into more SAARC countries.

Western Marine chairman Saiful Islam said after a successful foray into European market, the company had focused on SAARC countries considering huge prospect.

The company managing director Sakhawat Hossain hoped that the successful completion of this project would draw more shipbuilding orders from SAARC nations.

The company has so far received orders for building 18 ships from European buyers.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* BSFIC takes initiatives to produce bio-fuel from 'Chitagur'*

Thursday, 14 October 2010 20:57

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

BSFIC takes initiatives to produce bio-fuel from 'Chitagur'

DHAKA, Oct 14 (BSS) - Bangladesh Sugar and Food Industries Corporation (BSFIC) has taken initiatives to produce bio-fuel (power ethanol) from tickle (chitagur).

Presently, power ethanol is being mixed with petrol to run motor vehicles in different countries of the world.

A Taka 4.5 crore project of the BSFIC is awaiting approval of the planning commission to build the bio-fuel plant.

BSFIC sources said their scientists conducted a joint research with Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) in 2006 and successfully produced power ethanol from tickle.

They also became successful to run motor vehicles with petrol by mixing 10 percent power ethanol.

After this success of the scientists, the BSFIC took initiatives in 2007 to produce power ethanol. Then a project was taken to set up a plant at Darshana Sugar Mills (Keru and Company).

After the approval of the finance ministry, the project was sent to the planning commission for its approval.

Different kinds of spirits and alcohol are manufactured in the distillery of Keru and Company at Darshana in Chuadanga district. A plant was set up with the distillery a few years ago to manufacture alcohol. But is remaining unused. Now initiatives have been taken to use this plant for producing power ethanol.

BSFIC said 75 to 80 tons of tickle is produced as a byproduct of sugar every year. Of the amount, 14-15 thousand tons are used for making spirit and alcohol. Of the rest, a small
amount is exported to India. Some 25 to 30 thousand tons are sold to private companies and about 30 thousand tons remain stockpiled.

BSFIC sources said 60 lakh tons of power ethanol could be produced from 30 thousand tons of tickle.

BSFIC Chairman Ranajit Kumar Biswas hoped that the project would approval of the planning commission.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Export grows 30 pc in 1st quarter of fiscal
*
Thursday, 14 October 2010 21:02

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Export grows 30 pc in 1st quarter of fiscal
Staff Reporter

The country's overall export registered 30 per cent growth in the first quarter of the ongoing fiscal year compared to the corresponding period of previous fiscal, buoyant by growing global demand for local goods, commerce ministry sources said.

Bangladesh, fetched $5.02 billion from merchandise exports during July- September period of the current fiscal (2010-11), while export earnings were recorded at $3.86 billion in the same period of the previous fiscal (2009-10).

Moreover, the state-run Export Promotion Bureau (EBP) also showed that export earnings recorded $1.41 billion in the month of September 2010, showing 33.47 per cent growth, while it was $1.06 billion during the same month of previous year.

Meanwhile, the country also exceeded its export target that was earlier set at $4.47 billion for the July-September of the current fiscal.

During July-September of the fiscal 2010-11, Bangladesh fetched $2.18 billion from knitwear exports, $1.79 billion from woven, $125.22 million from home textile, $55.21m from raw jute and $154.3m from jute goods, $45. 93m from terry towel, $76.98m from footwear, $142.60m from frozen foods, $121.91m from shrimps, $28.49m from bicycle, $16.73m from vegetables, $64.39m from leather, $12.67m from leather products, $10.13m from pharmaceuticals and $10.36 million from cut flower exports.

"Bangladesh's overall exports during the fist quartet grew significantly due to the growing demand of local merchandise, epecially for the readymade garments (RMG)," said a high official of commerce ministry.

He said, "RMG is the main export commodity, accounted for 80 per cent of the country's total export earnings in the last fiscal, performed well during the said period with knitwear export growth by 32 per cent and woven 30 per cent respectively."

"Besides, other export segments also performed well that helped enriching the country's export basket," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Western Marine building ferries for Pakistan 

Local shipbuilder Western Marine Shipyard Limited has started building two passenger carriers for Karachi Port Trust of Pakistan.
The company that got a $2.35 million contract from KPT recently for building two ferries held a keel-laying ceremony for the vessels last week said a press release.
The vessels -- each 30 metre long with capacity to carry 200 passengers -- will be built under the supervision of French classification society Bureau Veritas and are expected to be delivered in November 2011, it said.
The KPT floated an international tender in February 2009 for construction of the two passenger carriers and Western Marine won the contract beating shipyards of shipbuilding nations including South Korea, UAE, Sri Lanka and Pakistan, said the company.
Company officials said that they were now eyeing entry into more SAARC countries.
Western Marine chairman Saiful Islam said after a successful foray into European market, the company had focused on SAARC countries considering huge prospect.
The company managing director Sakhawat Hossain hoped that the successful completion of this project would draw more shipbuilding orders from SAARC nations.
The company has so far received orders for building 18 ships from European buyers.

link:
Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Denim makers eye high-end export 
Kazi Azizul Islam 

Bangladesh&#30196; denim industry is poised to enter a new era with massive expansion and significant up-gradation buoyed by confidence of global buyers and troubles in China and Turkey.

Industry analysts have been upbeat about Bangladesh gaining fresh grounds in overseas denim market with fashion and higher end products.

Already an important player in the $60 billion plus global denim-wear market, Bangladesh now export jeans and other denim products worth at least $3.5 billion or worth Tk 24,500 crore annually mainly to the US and EU markets.

Moreover in recent times, retailers and wholesalers from Japan, Turkey, India, and even China are switching to Bangladesh which they started to consider as a reliable source for finely stitched wears at competitive prices.

Industry insiders told New Age that at least half of the 22 local denim manufacturing units are doing or designing expansions now while, early this month, global denim leader Arbind announced to set up a three-million yards plant in Bangladesh.

Partex, the largest local player, having two million yards capacity, is installing equipment to enhance output to five million yards and to be one of the world&#30196; largest denim makers.

Global denim market is inviting Bangladesh now for more shares with shift of sourcing from China by a section of global importers,&#12539;said Showkot Aziz Russel, managing director of Partex Denim.

Investing Tk 450 crore in its expansion, Partex Denim has procured advanced technology from Europe and America.

We are already making fashion denims--coated, mercerized and with many advanced applications,&#12539;Russel said, adding that their expanded capacity would help churn out modern fashion denims.

Bangladesh denim industry got off the ground nearly two decades ago and continued with basic denims. But in the last couple of years, some manufacturers installed capacity for developing mid-range and superior grade denims.

Fashion denims like that used lycra and spandex fibres are now being produced in the country and the industry is going for valued-added dying and finishing in denims with laser applications, replacing the age-old sand blasting.

The industry&#30196; total output is now around 300 million yards and still third of that is imported. High value fashion denims are mainly imported from India, Pakistan and China.

India's Arbind categorically wants now to maintain its market share by local production.

Talking New Age, Aamir Akhter, CEO of Arbind Denim, said their proposed plant at Comilla EPZ would initially produce one million yards, but would expand in phases. Arbind would produces mid-range and premium denims, he said.

The export-oriented market of denim fabrics here has been experiencing sound growths of 10 to 12 per cent for the last several years, but there are more opportunities,&#12539;said Akhter, defining Bangladesh as a lucrative place for denim makers.

Anwar-Ul-Alam Chowdhury Parvez, chairman of Evince Textile Group, said Bangladesh had earlier been labeled as a good source for only basic denims, but the buyers&#12539;perception is now changing with fresh opportunities.

EU and US buyers are now trying local suppliers with orders for fashion denims and successful deliveries are inspiring them to come up with fresh orders,&#12539;said Parvez, who is also doubling his denim plant&#30196; capacity to 1.6 million yards.

Ranah George Abraham, a sourcing expert, said that responding to the changing demand of global markets and to sustain there Bangladesh&#30196; denim industry is gradually going for producing improved products. &#36984;t is a very good sign.&#12539;br> Ranah however said that Bangladesh&#30196; industry would have to go many miles more as, he said. &#33337;enim development is not only a matter of machinery-- it is the expertise of an industry.&#12539;br> &#36984;f local industry continues improving products, an export market of several billion dollars more is already ready for Bangladesh,&#12539;Ranah, who is now based in Dhaka, said.

Increased availability of fine denims and eventually increased shipment of high-value jeans and denim-wear may help Bangladeshi suppliers to take some shares from the Turks, who are famous in the global markets for premium quality denims,&#12539;said Ranah.

Abdus Salam Murshedy president of the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association said the industry is just crying for gas supply as expanded facilities for denim dying and finishing would require huge gas.

We see a brighter denim future for Bangladesh as global importers have realized that Bangladesh is not only competitive in price but fine stitches on denims are available here,&#12539;said the leader of the garment exporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Niccceeee... I hope this year export surpasses 20 bln dollar and next year 25 bln dollar.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* RMG exports grow 30pc in Q1*

Monday, 18 October 2010 21:41

RMG exports grow 30pc in Q1

RMG exports grow 30pc in Q1



Star Business Report

Apparel exports grew by more than 30 percent in the first quarter of the current fiscal year, riding on high demand for the competitively priced item.

Export Promotion Bureau data show $2.18 billion knit exports and $1.79 billion woven during the July-September period, which are 32 percent and 30 percent more than in the same period a year earlier.

Jalal Ahmed, vice-chairman of EPB, said export of garment items is increasing in three new destinations -- Japan, South Korea and China.

The growth in garment exports to those countries is good, he said. Only the export of leather may be hampered because the number of cows slaughtered in Bangladesh has marked a decline recently due to anthrax scare, he added.

Price factor mainly contributed to such a commendable growth in apparel exports, observed David Hasanat, chairman and managing director of Viyellatex Group.

"We did well even during the recession period, as a result, we got a good exposure also in the international market for which Bangladesh is bagging more orders," he said.

Demand for garment items in the western world is also growing with the signs of recovering recession, he said.

Salim Osman, president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said the higher cost of labour in China has become a boon for Bangladesh. Moreover, China is suffering from a shortage of workers in the readymade garment sector, he added.

"But the continuation of such growth in the export of garment items is largely depending on improvements in the supply of gas and power to the industrial units and stable cotton prices globally," Osman said.

Abdus Salam Murshedy, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said higher exports to some new destinations like Japan and India have contributed considerably to the overall RMG exports. The growth in exports to these new destinations is around 350 percent, he pointed out.

But, the turnaround time at Chittagong Port should be reduced at any cost to maintain the lead-time set by international buyers, he added.

During July-September, Bangladesh exported home textiles of $55.21 million, raw jute $154.3 million, jute goods $45. 93 million, terry towels $76.98 million, footwear $142.60 million, frozen foods $121.91 million, shrimps $28.49 million, bicycles $16.73 million, vegetables $64.39 million, leather $12.67 million and leather products worth $10.13 million.

The overall exports stood at $5.02 billion in the period, registering a 30 percent growth over the same period a year ago.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Arvind to set up unit in Bangladesh*

Monday, 18 October 2010 21:44

Arvind to set up unit in Bangladesh

Arvind to set up unit in Bangladesh
Economic Reporter

Arvind, one of India&#8217;s biggest textile and apparel manufacturers, will invest Rs 270 crores over the next three years on setting up a joint venture plant in Bangladesh to increase its denim manufacturing capacity by 30 million meters. With this plant, the annual manufacturing capacity of Arvind will increase from 110 million meters to 140 million meters. For this purpose, Arvind is entering into a 80:20 joint venture with Bangladesh&#8217;s Nitol Group. Nitol also has a joint venture with the Tata Group and VIP Industries in Bangladesh.

It may be noted that garments manufactured and exported from Bangladesh, which is categorized as a less-developed country (LDC), do not attract any import duty. Also its wage cost is the lowest in the world.

Moreover, Bangladesh, which exports US$10 billion worth of garments annually, is among the fastest growing garment exporters in the world, given its lower wages and higher productivity.

The demand for denim fabrics in Bangladesh is growing at 25 per cent and is currently at 280 million meters. Out of this, 180 million meters are being manufactured locally and 100 million meters are imported.

Arvind&#8217;s new unit first phase of 10 million meters will be set up within a year with an investment of US$25 million. Arvind's joint venture partner Nitol Group has a turnover of US$100 million.

Arvind is the third largest producer of denim in the world and exports to 70 countries worldwide.

The company&#8217;s clientele includes GAP, VF Corporation, Levi Strauss, Abercrombie & Fitch, and Calvin Klein.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Handloom board to set up training institute with Japanese help*

Tuesday, 19 October 2010 23:16

Handloom board to set up training institute with Japanese help to revamp industry

Handloom board to set up training institute with Japanese help to revamp industry
Japan Debt Cancellation Fund to provide Tk 35 crore; 21,600 jobs to be created

JAGARAN CHAKMA

Bangladesh Handloom Board (BHB) is going to establish a fashion design and training institute and three training sub-centres with Japanese assistance at a cost of Tk 35.55 crore within the next three years to revamp the handloom industry, Mostafa Kamal Haider, chairman of the BHB told The Independent yesterday. The FDTI will be set up in Mirpur in Dhaka and the three sub-centres will be established in Kalihati of Tangail, Kumarkhali in Kusthia, and Belkuchi in Sirajganj.

Jute and textiles ministry has prepared a project in this regard.

The Japan Debt Cancellation Fund (JDCF) will provide Tk 35 crore to implement the project. A total of 21,600 employment opportunities will be created through successful implementation of the project,the BHB chairman said.

Meanwhile, the jute ministry has sent the project to the planning commission for evaluation and forwarding it to the ECNEC) for approval today at the ECNEC meeting.

Under the project, the BHB will build the necessary infrastructures to train the weavers, developing their skills for new designs, more production and also provide training to the instructors of vocational training institute and the trainees.

At present, there are 30 basic centres for handloom fabrics across the country under the BHB,its chairman further said.

The tradition of weaving clothes by hand bears one of the richest traditions of the diverse culture and heritage of Bangladesh.

The level of designs and intricacy achieved in handloom fabrics are unparallel and unique. But they further development to meet the demands of time.

About a million weavers, dyers, hand spinners, embroiderers and allied artisans have been using their creative skills produce about 620 million metres of fabrics, using more than 3 lakhs active looms annually, bearing the tradition down from the days of famed muslin, a gossamer fabric.

It was one of ancient Bangladesh exports to the world. But destroyed by the British colonial regime to sale English textiles.

The handloom industry spins out 63 per cent of the total fabric production in the country, aimed at home consumption, meeting 40 per cent of the local demand for fabrics. Besides, it provides employment to a million rural people, 50 per cent of whom are women.

The training institutes are expected to revamp the traditional handloom industry with new looks and further productions, some of which could become part of the export catalogue of Bangladeshi textiles, the BHB sources added. Another half a million people are indirectly engaged in the industry. It contributes more than Tk 10 billion annually to the national exchequer as value addition, HBH noted.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Danish team to explore tech, energy*

Tuesday, 19 October 2010 23:15

Danish team to explore tech, energy

Danish team to explore tech, energy
Star Business report

A Danish business delegation is scheduled to visit Bangladesh on December 4-7 to seek local partners to invest in energy and clean technology.

A press release from the Embassy of Denmark in Dhaka said the delegation members, from about 10-15 Danish companies, will explore the market for local partners.

This is the second such team to visit Bangladesh this year. The first team of 10 companies visited Dhaka in April.

"We are proud to be able to bring in this second delegation of Danish companies to Bangladesh in 2010," said Danish Ambassador Svend Olling.

"The first delegation tour was a great success. Out of 10 companies visiting in April, seven of these companies are now active in Bangladesh -- or getting ready to enter the market. We hope that the success rate of this second delegation will be the same, or even better.&#8221;

He said the delegation's objective is to introduce Danish companies to relevant local companies to explore the possibilities of setting up long-term cooperation/joint ventures, where Danish know-how and investment will be combined with local knowledge and manpower skills.

The envoy said the embassy here is planning for meetings for the Danish companies and looking for potential relevant Bangladeshi companies.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* Zone for shipbuilders soon*

Saturday, 16 October 2010 23:31

Zone for shipbuilders soon

Zone for shipbuilders soon

Picture shows the yard of Western Marine in Chittagong. The government now plans a special zone for the shipbuilders.Photo: STARPicture shows the yard of Western Marine in Chittagong. The government now plans a special zone for the shipbuilders.Photo: STAR

Jasim Uddin Khan

Bangladesh will establish a special shipbuilding zone to promote the export-oriented shipbuilding sector with the aim of earning $5 billion a year from exports by 2015, said officials.

The Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), which is leading the plan, is now in talks with top shipbuilding entrepreneurs in the country, they said.

"We plan to establish a shipbuilding zone to accommodate top exporters on the same premises and help the sector expand by providing more incentives and supports," said EPB Vice Chairman Jalal Ahmed.

The shipbuilding and ICT sectors can individually earn up to $5 billion a year from exports, he said, adding that the government should come forward to expedite expansion of the sectors.

"Bangladesh economy is now dependent on only traditional export items. It needs diversification to sustain. The shipbuilding and ICT sectors have the potential to diversify our export basket and generate more employment," Ahmed said.

Industry people want the shipbuilding zone at Mongla, Meghna, Patuakhali or Kutubdia but the government will conduct a feasibility study for selecting the site, according to officials.

Ananda Shipyard and Slipways Ltd, Western Marine, Highspeed Shipbuilding, Dhaka Dockyard and Engineering Works, Khan Brothers Shipbuilding Ltd and Karnaphuli Shipyard are the leading shipbuilders that make ocean-going ships for international buyers.

These companies have received export orders of world-class seagoing vessels -- both small and medium -- worth $ 478 million with a deadline to deliver those by 2013.

Ananda Shipyard received orders for exporting 28 vessels worth $348 million from different countries, including the Netherlands, while Western Marine got orders worth $130 million to export 12 vessels to a German company.

The global recession rocked many developed countries, and forced them to shift their shipbuilding orders to Bangladesh.

Chief Executive Officer of Dhaka Dockyard Gazi G Rabbani said his company fetched orders of two bulk carriers at $40 million and two 'goat carriers' worth $15 million for exports to Middle Eastern countries.

MA Rashid, managing director of Karnaphuli Shipyard, said his company received a good number of queries on dredgers and container ships from the world's top shipbuilders and suppliers, but they are yet to reach a final decision.

The size of the global shipbuilding market is $400 billion and Bangladesh can easily grab 1 percent of the market equivalent to $4 billion if the sector gets cash incentive, said the industry people.


----------



## integra

Hugo Boss, Adidas plan direct buying from Bangladesh

German high-end brands Hugo Boss and Adidas will directly buy garments from Bangladesh for the first time, said the owner of a leading apparel company.

David Hasanat, chairman of Viyellatex Group, said his company intends to start producing goods under both the brands next year.

"We started imparting training to our workers to raise their skills, to cater to such prestigious brands," he said.

Hasanat said some directors and the head of purchase for Hugo Boss visited Viyellatex, prior to placing orders. "We will mainly supply T-shirts, polo shirts and basic shirts to the two brands."

Hasanat said Bangladesh would be able to sell garment products worth at least $100 million to the two brands within the next two years.

"Several mid-level brands will no longer question the image and performance of Bangladesh again, after the entry of such highly prestigious brands."

The retail price of a regular Hugo Boss shirt starts at $150 and a T-shirt at $100, where other brands retail for around $40-$50 a piece, he said.

Currently, Hugo Boss buys garment items from Thailand in the region.

Viyellatex Group supplies garment products to Wal-Mart, Puma, G-Star, Marks and Spencer, Esprit and s. Oliver, he said.

He said renowned brands are coming to Bangladesh because of its ability to supply quality garment items at cheaper prices than other competing countries. Orders are also shifting to Bangladesh from China because of the latter's high cost of production and a shortage of workers in the apparels industry, he added.

Hugo Boss is represented in the world of fashion by 'BOSS' and 'HUGO'. The Boss brand was first introduced as a classical men's business wear line in the 1970s, while Hugo that was launched in 1993 adds unconventional accents and uniquely different styles.

These fashion lines are aimed at various target groups, creating a world of extraordinary fashion diversity, at a constantly high level of quality.

The Boss Black, Boss Selection, Boss Orange and Boss Green lines, as well as the accompanying accessory collections, are all part of the core Boss brand.

In addition, other licensed products, such as fragrances, cosmetics, watches, and eyewear, complete the Hugo Boss product range.

Hugo Boss products can be purchased at 6,100 outlets in more than 110 countries. Up to the last fiscal year, the number of its own retail stores amounted to 364. The number of stores operated via franchisees amounts to approximately 1,050.

Established as a brand in 1948 in Germany, Adidas runs 22 stores in the US, and 398 stores in the rest of the world.

Several global retail brands have opened offices in Dhaka in recent times to directly source clothing items.

After China, the world's largest supplier of apparels, Bangladesh, emerges as a lucrative place for renowned retailers, like US giant Wal-Mart, JC Penny, Zara, Tesco, IKEA, Marks and Spencer, H&M, Uniqlo, Li & Fung and s. Oliver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## integra

*Bloomberg identifies Bangladesh as emerging economy*

DHAKA, Oct 20: Leading US business magazine Bloomberg Business Week identified Bangladesh as one the worlds emerging economies to attract foreign investments being one of the late bloomers. It (Bangladesh) is one of the worlds top garment makers, supplying H&M and Zara . . . Its bank sector is also booming, wrote the new York- based business weekly in a lead article titled Investing in Frontier Emerging Markets: Your next money-making opportunity is in the last place youd think to look.

The article noted the countrys past five years of GDP growth at 27 per cent and YTD market growth at 64.6 per cent against its population of 156 million to justify its observation as an emerging economy for the investors along with several other countries.

From Peru to Ghana to Bangladesh, astute (smart) invests are taking a chance on the next wave of emerging nations as the international Monitory Fund expects frontier markets to grow at nearly three times the average rate at developed world, read the article Roben Farzad is a senior writer for Bloomberg Business Week.

He writes for The New York Times, Boston Globe, and The Wall Street Journal and appears on NPR, CNBC, PBS, CNN, and the BBC News. Farzad said in the span of two decades, Peru has graduated from near- failed-state status to a stable democracy with an investment-grade credit rating and some of the most consistent economic growth in the world. BSS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

RMG export growth in US highest among competing countries

After a short spell of stagnation due to global recession, Bangladesh's exports of RMG products is surging again to the US market, reports UNB. 

More important, Bangladesh is outpacing all competing countries as far as RMG export to the US is concerned. 

According to the Commerce Wing report of Bangladesh Embassy in Washington DC, Bangladesh exported $409 million worth of RMG products in August 2010 while the same amount in August 2009 was only $289 million, marking a spectacular 41.5 per cent growth. 

Compared to the Bangladesh's monthly August, 2010 growth of 41.5 per cent, exports from China grew by 28.81 per cent, Vietnam by 24.59 per cent, Indonesia by 23.84 per cent, India by 13.12 per cent and Cambodia by 27.38 per cent, as per data released by US International Trade Commission (USITC). 

Bangladesh is currently the 4th largest apparel exporting country to the US market, trailing behind only China, Vietnam and Indonesia. Not long ago, Mexico's apparel exports was significantly higher than of Bangladesh which is reversed in the recent months.

The rising production cost of making apparels in the competing countries and also recent tug of war between US and China over undervalued currency, along with other factors, are contributing to higher level of sourcing by the US based importers from Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*First-ever Bangladesh Trade Centre opens in Port of Spain*

Sunday, 24 October 2010 22:13

First-ever Bangladesh Trade Centre opens in Port of Spain

First-ever Bangladesh Trade Centre opens in Port of Spain
FE report

The country's first trade centre in a foreign country - Bangladesh Trade Centre (BTC) - has been established in Port of Spain, the capital of Trinidad and Tobago, aiming at finding new trade and investment opportunities in the Caribbean and Latin America.

Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, who was in Port of Spain to attend Commonwealth summit, inaugurated the high-tech centre at Trinicity Industrial Estate on November 27 last.

The Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) opened the BTC aiming at diversifying the country's export items by reducing dependency on the existing and limited traditional items, officials said.

They said the first ever trade centre has been equipped with all kinds of business and investment-related information including the country's exportable items, lists of exporters, export and import policy and data for traders to facilitate the future importers in getting doorstep information.

"Attempts will also be taken to sell wholesale products on demand from the Caribbean buyers," said an EPB official adding that the centre would also be equipped to conduct one-2-one business meetings through video conference to enable Bangladeshi sellers and Caribbean buyers to do business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*EPB for turning shipbuilding industry into billion dollars industry*

Saturday, 23 October 2010 21:43

The New Nation - Internet Edition

EPB for turning shipbuilding industry into billion dollars industry
BSS, Dhaka

Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) has planned to develop the country's growing shipbuilding industry into billion dollars industry after the readymade garment (RMG) sector.

As part of its plan, the EPB started visiting the country's shipyards to assess the problems and potentials of shipbuilding industry.

An EPB delegation yesterday visited the Ananda Shipyard and Slipways Ltd (ASSL) at Meghnaghat in Narayanganj.

EPB Vice-chairman M Jalal Ahmed, who led the delegation, highly appreciated the shipbuilding facilities in the shipyard.

Talking to BSS over phone after the visit, Jalal Ahmed said the government would extend necessary support to the sector keeping in mind the shipbuilding is gradually becoming a thrust sector.

EPB director general Dr Rakhal Chandra Barmon, director M Omar Faruq, secretary SM Eahsan Kabir, deputy director M Abdur Rouf and assistant director Zakir Ahmed are the other delegation members.

Executive Director of Ananda Group Tariqul Islam and other officials of the shipyard were present during the visit.

The EPB has prepared a report on prospects and problems of the shipbuilding industry and it would be placed before the coming national level seminar next month.

Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith is expected to inaugurate the seminar in the EPB conference room here. Commerce Minister Lt Col (retd) Faruk Khan will attend the seminar as the special guest.

The EPB delegation will visit Chittagong-based Western Marine shipyard on October 25.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net
Green light to 6,740 new cabs 
Tuesday, October 26,2010 

DHAKA: The government will allow private companies to import 6,740 new taxicabs for the capital by this year under a revised policy structure. According to the new policy, a government committee will select capable companies to import the taxicabs under a reduced duty structure instead of previous "first come, first get" system. The policy is on its final stage of formation. The Ministry of Communications has sought opinions about the final draft from all stakeholders by this week and is expected to finalise it by this month, says a high official.

The policy proposes to increase the fleet of a new company to minimum 1,000 taxis instead of present 20. The companies that have minimum paid-up capital of Tk 2.5 crore will be able to import the vehicles.

The present amount of paid-up capital is Tk 10 lakh.

"Our main objective is to bring back discipline in the sector to ensure safe and smooth public transportation at big cities. The revised policy will ensure availability, quality, affordability, and secure service," adds the communication ministry official.

Currently, 11,260 taxis are operating in the capital, of which 4,513 are AC and 6,747 are non-AC cabs. Of the new taxis to be imported, 4,740 will be AC and the rest 2,000 non-AC.

The new taxi companies have to be environmentally compliant and should possess their own premises for workshop, garage, depot and other facilities.

Besides, the companies will have to maintain own radio link and global positioning system (GPS) so that they can provide services through phone calls. The customers will have to count additional Tk 20 for telephonic service.

According to the revised policy, no company will be able to lease their vehicles to other companies or individuals and will require Bangladesh Road Transport Authority's (BRTA) permission for ownership handover.

The commercial banks will be able to finance for taxicab procurement, but in that case the taxis will not get registration for the financing banks alone.

The new policy says no 800cc vehicles would be allowed to operate and minimum 1,200cc vehicles will be allowed to hit the streets.

Economic life of a taxi will be increased to 10 years from existing eight years. Reconditioned vehicles would be allowed as taxis, but they have to be less than three-year old, while the ceiling is up to five years for 2,000cc vehicles, the official says.

As per the policy, separate driving licence will be introduced for taxi drivers, who by no means can refuse short-trip services to passengers. Moreover, owners will be obliged to have radio communications between taxis and their very own refuelling facilities, he adds.

Cabs were introduced in the capital in 1999, but the aim collapsed within a few years. Currently, about 80 percent of the taxis are out of service.

The owners blame selection of wrong vehicles, unskilled drivers, carjacking and road condition as major reasons behind the dismal state of the industry.

According to BRTA, out of 10,857 registered taxis in Dhaka around 7,500 have been discarded over fitness issue.

SR Khan, president of Cab Association of Bangladesh, observes the new policy will improve the service and upgrade it to international standard.


----------



## TopCat

At least finally.. my gosh, taxi is a nightmare in Dhaka city. I hope this policy of awarding license to big companies will bring some discipline in this sector. At least govt can make them accountable.


----------



## fallstuff

Time to go high-end 








Bangladesh should now target the high-end value-added segments of garment products, as the country has already developed a sustainable industry and a diversified customer base, said a top official of a US-based apparel sourcing giant.

Martin Trust, president of Brandot International Ltd, said it is time for the country to come out of the traditional low-cost basic exports and focus on 'moderate to premium' items to secure a long-term sustainability.

Recently, Brandot tied up with Ananta, a local leader in apparel manufacturing, and a Chinese entrepreneur to set up two factories in Adamjee Export Processing Zone (AEPZ) to make high-end sweater and metal button.

Ananta has been in the sector for the last two decades with an annual turnover of $54 million now. It runs three big factories with around 11,000 employees.

The $11 million sweater factory -- Ananta Huaxiang Ltd -- and $4.5 million button factory -- T and S Button (Bangladesh) Ltd -- will go into production in May next year, said the apparel supplier.

Trust said the production target of the sweater factory is three million pieces a year and it would be upgraded to six million pieces within the next five years.

He sat with The Daily Star at the Dhaka Westin on Saturday.

Three thousand workers will be employed in the sweater plant, while 200 in the button factory.

He targeted the Bangladesh market as the demand for metal buttons has gone up due to the increasing exports of jeans from the country over the years.

"I have chosen Bangladesh for establishing the joint venture projects as we have found good partnerships here. They have good ability to be a good partner. The partners have a good customer base," said the US-based entrepreneur.

The Brandot president, who has been running garment factories in Sri Lanka for the last two decades, is quite happy with the labour-abundant Bangladesh market. "They (the workers) are quick learners too."

Around 30,000 people work in his plants in Sri Lanka.

"We have plan for further expansion in Bangladesh, but it depends on the satisfaction of the customers," he said, adding that Bangladesh's garment industry has the potential for achieving a substantial growth in the near future.

"We are targeting the moderate and high-end markets now," he said.

The world is recovering from the worst recession and so is the garment industry, he said.

"We do not have retail stores, but have high-profile customers," he said.

He said the workers will get higher wages than those set by the government as they will be trained as skilled labourers for handling high-tech machinery.

Bangladesh might have problems such as shortage of gas and frequent power outages in the industrial units. But the country still has low production costs, Trust said.

He said the recent surge in cotton prices will fuel the prices of apparels on the international market.

Cotton prices have gone up worldwide, as the growers have switched to corn cultivation for more profit, he said.

The farmers in the US have shifted focus to corn cultivation as the government is providing them with subsidy to encourage ethanol production.

"The nature of business is that it moves from the high-cost end to the low-cost. Garment business also follows the same," said the Brandot president.

"The garment business started in Europe, and then moved to Japan, and later from Korea to China, Cambodia and Taiwan. It has now moved to Bangladesh for low production costs."

He was the president and chief executive officer of MAST Industries, established in 1970, before he founded Brandot International Ltd in 2003.

link:
Time to go high-end

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

*Hassle-free e-tendering by next Jan
*

Initially, 17 procuring entities of four departments will come under the system; more will follow.


Wednesday, 27 October 2010
Author / Source : JAGARAN CHAKMA 



n a welcome fillip to the e-tendering rollout process, the Central Procurement Technical Unit (CPTU), a planning ministry arm, is now seeking to introduce the service to four target departments by January 2011. Once implemented, the system is expected to lend greater efficiency and transparency to the public procurement process, officials told The Independent.
According to CPTU director Mohammad Yamin Chowdhury, this division of the planning ministry, engaged in implementation monitoring and evaluation, is working to implement the electronic government procurement (e-GP) plan, under the public procurement reform project (PPRP-II).
He says the government has taken the initiative, with financial assistance from the World Bank, to make public procurement system more dynamic, strong and transparent.
The present government has envisaged the e-GP system as a step towards building Digital Bangladesh by 2021. Under e-GP, the bidders will be able to take part in government bids, sitting elsewhere. It will cut out the hassles of physically submitting the bids to government offices.
The integrated e-GP system, in four target agencies, is likely to be set up by the end of 2011. Later, other procuring entities of the government will be brought under it. According to sources, e-GP saves time and cost overruns that normally plague public procurement. E-GP would encourage more bidders to take part in the process. This would increase competition among them, which in turn would improve the quality of government purchases.
Initially, 17 procuring entities of the four departments, including CPTU, Roads and Highways Department (RHD), Local Government and Engineering Department (LGED), Bangladesh Water Development Board (BWDB) and Rural Electrification Board (REB) will come under the system. GSS America Infotech of India has been chosen as the lead consultant for the project, while ABC Procure (e-Procurement Technologies Limited) of India has been working as the sub-consultant. Dohatech New Media and Aviation Support Ltd of Bangladesh is implementing electronic government procurement system in Bangladesh.
Earlier, in April, an agreement had been signed in this regard. The consultants have since gone through the Public Procurement Act (PPA) 2006 and Public Procurement Rules (PPR) 2008 with other relevant documents. They have also reviewed the requirements and capacity of the target agencies to operate under the e-GP system.
On August 22, a workshop on finalising the draft guidelines on e-GP, prepared by CPTU, was held at the Planning Commission. Suggestions and recommendations of both
public and the private sectors have been incorporated in the draft guidelines.
Yamin says that it will be sent to the cabinet committee
for finalisation by December,
this year.
While operating e-GP, if any section of the PPA and PPR appears contradictory with the provisions of the e-GP guidelines, the latter shall prevail, as mentioned in the PPA 2006. According to Yamin, the government is implementing reforms in public procurement, in a bid to ensure transparency and accountability along with a refined compatibility, with supports from the World Bank.
Bangladesh Computer Council (BCC) is working on a digital signature system, which is a much-needed aspect of e-tendering. According to CPTU experts, e-tendering will be introduced by January, next year, with electronic signatures, even if the system of digital signature is not put in place by December, this year.
Meanwhile, GSS America, the e-GP system development and implementation consultant, has completed the system requirement study and the system design document, for the first phase and submitted a detailed report on the e-GP system design (SD) to the CPTU. It
is also developing the e-GP
software.
The central data centre, required for e-GP operations, is being installed at the CPTU. Information on public procurement activities done by the entities will automatically be transferred to the data centre, through the system.
With the experience of the piloting of e-tendering, the system will be rolled out in all other entities of the target agencies, across the country. Gradually, all other relevant components, like procurement management information system (PROMIS), e-payment system, e-contract and workflow management system, etc, will be integrated into the e-GP. The internet connection required for the process comes from the BracNet.
Presently, the CPTU is in talks with the banks, on the issue of payments, for participants in tenders. Banks will be able access certain modules of the e-GP system, where they can mention the necessary information on transactions with the bidders. The users will be automatically informed about it through the e-GP system.
For participating in e-tenders, bidders need to register with the e-GP system, along with their electronic or digital signatures. Besides, they need to provide their national ID numbers and photographs.

link:

Hassle-free e-tendering by next Jan


----------



## fallstuff

*Solar pumps to replace diesel sets *








AKRAM HOSSAIN

Resource development Foundation (RDF), a non-government development organization, is aiming to set up ten modules of its innovative solar irrigation system (SIS), a combination of panels, inverter, submersible pump and accessories deigned in-house. The modules lift and discharge required volumes of water for irrigation.

The modules will be set up under a use-and-pay model and after paying for the modules for 10 years, users would acquire ownership of the asset.

The modules will be commissioned by the end of December 2010 at a cost of Tk 3.70 crore at locations as diverse as Kolapara, Amtoli, Borguna Sadar, Betagee and Bamna Upazillas of Patuakhali and Barguna districts.

M Golam Mostafa, chief executive officer of RDF, told The Independent that RDF was willing to set up a total number of 50 SIS plants in Bangladesh within December 2011. the modules would reduce the countrys power shortage and bring down use of fuel used in all-too-common diesel pumpsets, besides helping to establish environmentally-friendly farming practices.

RDF said this technology had been developed for the first time in Bangladesh.

It estimated that a normal SIS plant would cost of Tk 39.75 lakh with life span of around 20 years.

One unit now in use at Kumrakhali-Fultala Adorsha village in Barguna was covering total 40 acres of land with irrigation water, Mostafa said.

Rahimafrooz Renewable Energy Ltd. (RREL) prepared the technical support while Mutual Trust Bank Ltd. (MTB) provided financial support for the project at 9 per cent interest rate.
The SIS plant can supply 8 lakh liters water over 8 hours daily for the irrigation of 40 acres of land.

Mostafa said the design team was working to design a SIS plant that could provide irrigation water to as much as 100 acres of land.

The cost of establishing the existing SIS units was to be realised through installments over 10 years by a total number of 83 farmers who were benefited by this project.

Bangladesh Bank (BB) had provided refinancing fund at 5 per cent rate of interest to MTB and MTB would forward this credit line to RDF at 9 per cent interest for only 5 years, sources said.

For the successful implementation of the SIS plant, sources pointed out, a committee of 15 farmers out of the 83 beneficiaries was formed to continuously monitor the project side by side technical and periodic training is given to the farmers for ensuring the project successful implementation.

Earlier, there was lack of knowledge and awareness about solar-based technology and most people in Bangladesh believed that these systems were very costly, and this perception was the major problem in the development and marketing of SIS, Mostafa said.

RDF has established that SIS modules offered a proven, sustainable and cost competitive technology, he claimed.

Mostafa called upon the BB to reduce the bank interest to 2 per cent for 10 years.

Mostafa pointed out that a number of banks including Rupali Bank, Mercantile Bank, Uttara Bank, had expresssed keen interest in RDFs forthcoming SIS projects.



link:

Solar pumps to replace diesel sets


----------



## TopCat

*Imports up by 42pc in Q1 *

The country's overall imports grew by over 42 per cent in the first quarter (Q1) of the current fiscal, thanks to a jump by nearly 229 per cent increase in import of food grains, officials said Thursday.

Letters of credit (LCs) against imports worth US$ 6.915 billion were settled during July-September period of fiscal 2010-11 (FY10) compared to $4.847 billion in the last corresponding period, according to Bangladesh Bank (BB) statistics.

"The overall imports increased during the period due to higher import of food grains, other essential items including petroleum products and capital machinery to meet the domestic demand," a senior official of the central bank told the FE.

He also said fuel oil import may increase further in the near future due to rationing of gas supply through imposing restriction on selling of the natural resources in the recent months.

The owners of CNG filling stations have been keeping their stations closed from 3:00pm to 9:00pm every day since August 16 this year in compliance with a government order.

The government has ordered keeping CNG filling stations shut for six hours a day to increase gas supply to the power plants to ease the unbearable load shedding across the country.

Import of petroleum products grew by 67.20 per cent to $591.34 million during the period against $353.67 million of the corresponding period in the previous fiscal.

During the period, the import of food grains and other consumer goods increased by 228.71 per cent and 46.97 per cent respectively over the same period in the previous fiscal.

The import of food grains stood at $352.30 million during the period as against $107.17million in the corresponding period of the previous fiscal, while other consumer goods rose to $451.66 million from $307.32 million.

Import of capital machinery -- industrial equipment used for production -- was up by 36.87 per cent to $462.05 million, reflecting a rising level of confidence among the entrepreneurs about the country's future industrial prospects, BB officials added.

"The upward trend of capital machinery imports will continue if the government ensures adequate supplies of gas and power, particularly in the industrial units," a central bank official said.

However, import of intermediate goods like coal, hard coke, clinker and scrap vessels decreased by 16.63 per cent to $374.58 million during the period from $449.29 million in the corresponding period of the previous fiscal, the BB data showed.

Industrial raw material import grew by 41.85 per cent to $2.703 billion during the period under review from $1.905 billion in the corresponding period of the pervious fiscal.

During the period, import of machinery for miscellaneous industries witnessed a 42.34 per cent rise to $613.01 million compared to $430.66 million in the same period of the previous fiscal.


----------



## TopCat

Import up by 42%, export up 31%, stock market daily turn over reached to half a billion dollar. Anybody want to take a bet on 7-8% growth rate this year? I believe we dont have to wait till 2014 to get to that growth rate.


----------



## eastwatch

I would welcome the increased imports of capital machineries, raw materials, intermediate industrial goods and fuel, but, it is not acceptable if the payment for food imports increase by 2.29 times than it was last year. 

It seems the present govt is failing to upkeep the trend set by General Moeen during the two years of military rule. Gen. Moeen was the de-facto agriculture minister at that time. He had mobilized all the resources to successfully increase food production. 

But, somehow Ms. Matia Chowdhury is unable to keep up the trend set by Gen. Moeen, although I believe she is quite efficient and is not corrupt.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

iajdani said:


> Import up by 42%, export up 31%, stock market daily turn over reached to half a billion dollar. Anybody want to take a bet on 7-8% growth rate this year? I believe we dont have to wait till 2014 to get to that growth rate.



Good Luck to the Republic of Bangla Desh. All the indicators are looking good. i hope and pray that they get even better.

@iajdani
i would like to share your bet. Then i'll also wait to share the sweet "Mishti" when it happens. It will, it must.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

I think the goverment is finally starting to wake up!


----------



## eastwatch

BritishBangladeshi said:


> I think the goverment is finally starting to wake up!



It is the private companies that work as an engine and pull the economy of a country. But, then, in order to support private efforts, a govt has to adopt policies that would directly support the activities by private companies. 

The main function of a govt is to run the administration and to build the necessary social and physical infrastructures. These may be schools, govt institutions, such as bureaucracy & NBR, and Banks, ports, railways, roads, bridges, power plants etc. 

When a govt takes measures to build these infrastructures, only then the govt can be said as actively participating in nation building. I believe that the BD govt is now trying to build a foundation that will keep on propelling the economy upward for the next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh accounts for third of IMF Sep gold sale*
Published on: October 30, 2010 at 11:10

LONDON (Commodity Online) : Following *big brother India*  , Bangladesh bought huge chunk of IMF&#8217;s gold sale in September. 

According to an official statement by the IMF, the multilateral lender sold 1.04 million ounces of gold in September, with nearly a third of it going to Bangladesh. The central bank of Bangladesh bought 10 metric tons of the precious metal for about $403 million. 

Get the most comprehensive analysis and insight into India pulses market. Subscribe to Commodity Online Info Service

The sale was part of a plan announced late last year for the fund to sell 403.3 tonnes of gold to boost its lending resources. 

IMF said the sale would avoid disruptions to the gold market, which has been buoyed by huge liquidity injections of central banks around the world. 

Gold prices hit an all-time high of $1387.10 earlier this month before cooling off a bit. 

The rally was driven in part by expectations that the Federal Reserve will embark in a second round of monetary easing by buying up U.S. Treasuries, a move that has also pushed the dollar sharply lower. 

The price of bullion has rallied more than five-fold from about $250 an ounce back in 2001. 

Demand has been driven in part by renewed desire from central banks around the world to hold gold, often used as a hedge against economic uncertainty, as part of their monetary reserves following the global financial crisis of 2007-2009. 

Last year India acquired 200 tons of the precious metal, with Sri Lanka buying 10 tons and Mauritius purchasing 2 tons. 

Print


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Malaysia keen to invest in shipbuilding industry*

Saturday, 30 October 2010 21:34

Malaysia keen to invest in shipbuilding industry

Malaysia keen to invest in shipbuilding industry
FE Report

Malaysia has showed keen interest to invest in the country's prospective shipbuilding industry and import halal meat and agricultural products from Bangladesh.

Dr M Isa Bin Sabu, chief minister of Perlis State of Malaysia and leader of the visiting, said this at a meeting with Industries Minister Dilip Barua at his secretariat office on Saturday.

Malaysian entrepreneurs are interested in investing in the country's shipbuilding industry, Mr Sabu said adding that the entrepreneurs have already made their initial groundwork.

"Bangladesh can build modern shipbuilding industry by utilising the experiences of Malaysia's Perlis State," he said.

Malaysia is also interested to import potato, tomato, carrot, pineapple, banana, mangoes and other agro-products from Bangladesh, he added while discussing bilateral interest including investments in ICT, light engineering, pharmaceutical and shipbuilding sectors.

Mr Barua suggested Malaysian entrepreneurs to invest in Bangladesh's shipbuilding industry. It can be fully owned or under joint venture, he added.

"The government will give all-out support to Malaysia in this regard," he said.

Seeking the Malaysian Chief Minister's active role, the Industries Minister said Malaysia can import more manpower from Bangladesh.

KH Masud Siddiqui, secretary of Ministry of Industries, Jamaluddin Sabeh, high commissioner of Malaysia in Bangladesh, Norsiake Bin Kassim, general manager of Perlis Marine Engineering Company Ltd, were among other delegation members present during the bilateral meeting.


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh implements wage hike for garment workers *

Mon Nov 1, 2:31 AM


DHAKA (AFP) - A controversial 80-percent minimum wage hike for Bangladesh's three million garment workers came into force Monday with the government vowing to prosecute factories that fail to comply.

All of the country's 4,500 garment factories, which produce clothes for top Western brands, must pay workers at least 3,000 taka (43 dollars) a month, up from the 25 dollars minimum wage set in 2006.

Unions had asked for an even bigger increase and tens of thousands of workers staged violent strikes and protests in late July and August, which shut factories manufacturing for groups such as Wal-Mart, H and M and Tesco.

The turmoil was brought under control when the government launched a crackdown, arresting five union leaders, at least one of whom remains in jail, and filing charges against hundreds of workers involved in the protests.

"Legal action will be taken if any employer fails to implement the new pay scale," Labour and Manpower Minister Khandaker Mosharraf Hossain promised on Sunday, adding that factory owners should also pay bonuses.

The new wage rates were fixed by a government-appointed wage board on July 27 following consultation with factory owners and union leaders.

Some pro-government unions have welcomed the new scale, but independent labour groups have slammed the hikes, saying the new rates will not ensure decent living standards for workers and do not keep up with inflation.

The government Sunday also launched a new industrial police unit designed to prevent a repeat of this summer's violence and maintain security in major export-orientated manufacturing zones.

Garments accounted for 80 percent of Bangladesh's 16.20 billion dollars of annual exports last year. The country's factories employ more than three million workers, about 85 percent of them women.


----------



## Skies

*Diamonds in Bangladesh &#8211; An Unlikely Industry 

03.11.10, 13:26 / World 
*

_
A mention of Bangladesh is more likely to conjure up images of flood and famine than a rapidly developing economy, but the small southeast Asian nation &#8211; which boasts a population of over 150 million, 80&#37; of whom are under 35 &#8211; is progressing rapidly as both a producer and a consumer. Five years ago, a visionary Bangladeshi decided the time was ripe to bring the diamond manufacturing industry to his country. On the opening day of the Kimberley Process plenary meeting, Mr. Onu Jaigirdar &#8211; Bangladesh's sole diamond manufacturer &#8211; spoke to the Israel Diamond Institute about falling in love with diamonds, Bangladeshis' growing taste for diamond jewelry, and why he employs women only. 
_


"Diamonds are a pre-emerging industry in Bangladesh, suffering all the birth pains," Jaigirdar, Managing Director of Brilliant Hera, tells the IDI. "It's never been done." 

While Bangladesh has a long tradition of jewelry-making, Jaigirdar explains, traditional taste has always preferred "very yellow" gold &#8211; 23 or 24 karat, unembellished with gemstones. Now, he says, thanks to a rapidly developing economy, many Bangladeshis have disposable income and an appetite for diamonds fueled by Western influence. 

Jaigirdar, who left Bangladesh as an adolescent and until a few years ago worked in finance, discovered diamonds mostly by chance when he happened to meet a Belgian diamond dealer on a flight out of the country. A few weeks later, he found himself in Antwerp and contacted the man, who gave him a tour of one of the world's renowned diamond centers. 

"He showed me a huge pile of polished diamonds, and I fell in love," Jaigirdar recalls. Also, the idea of making something &#8211; rather than providing financial services &#8211; tickled his imagination. 

Jaigirdar then proceeded to found the first diamond manufacturing company in Bangladesh. His company, Brilliant Hera Ltd, has been operating for five years and now employs over 125 workers &#8211; all of whom are women. When asked why he preferred a policy of "positive discrimination" in a sector that has traditionally been very much a boys' club, he replies simply and to the point: "Women are more trustworthy, more reliable, and easier to do business with." 

But who can train workers in a country with no traditional diamond industry? Jaigirdar chose to hire Belgian instructors, and says with pride that his company's cut &#8211; and therefore the cut of Bangladesh &#8211; is of the highest quality. 

"We have proved that our population is capable of cutting diamonds and doing good work," he tells the IDI. 

Who supplies the rough diamonds for Jaigirdar's people to polish? For now, he buys rough mainly from the Antwerp bourse, where he has business contacts, but is looking into buying rough diamonds direct from diamond producers. 

Nor is Jaigirdar content with launching a brand-new industry in a country with no historical connection to diamonds. He has founded his own jewelry brand, called Jaigirdar. "The linkage seemed perfect," he observes. 

Market response to his jewelry has been "keen," he says, with a great deal of repeat business and excellent word-of-mouth advertising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh economy may grow by up to 6.3 pct - World Bank*

2010-11-03 13:07 (UTC)


DHAKA, Nov 3 (Reuters) - Bangladesh's economy might grow by up to 6.3 percent in the fiscal year to end June 2011, a senior official of the World Bank said on Wednesday, less than the government's target of 6.7 percent. 

Bangladesh's economy grew by 5.8 percent in the fiscal year to end June 2010. 

'A number of risks like a severe energy crisis, declining remittances, fragile global recovery and instability in the international currency market may have deep impact in achieving economic growth in the current fiscal year,' said Ellen Goldstein, country director of the World Bank in Bangladesh. 

'Resurgence in commodity, particularly oil and food price volatility is also another key factor for the economy,' she said at a briefing. 

Zahid Hussain, the World Bank's senior economist in Dhaka, said in recent months inflation has fluctuated between 7 to 9 percent due to volatility in food prices. 

'Relevant international food prices and domestic production will have a strong bearing on food inflation in the near future,' he said at the same briefing, adding that expending private credit may have stimulated demand. 

Despite a number of risks Goldstein said that there was room to achieve revenue targets, with export growth rebounding and letters of credit for investment and production related imports rising. 

Exports rose by about 30 percent in the first quarter of the current financial year, while the import of capital machinery and industrial raw materials rose by some 49 percent and 44 percent respectively. 

Private sector credit grew some 25 percent and revenue growth was more than 25 percent in the first quarter of the current fiscal year, Goldstein said. 

_(Reporting by Serajul Islam Quadir; Editing by Ron Askew) _

_() Keywords: BANGLADESH ECONOMY/WORLDABNK 

(If you have a query or comment on this story, send an email to news.feedback.asia@thomsonreuters.com)


COPYRIGHT


Copyright Thomson Reuters 2010. All rights reserved.

The copying, republication or redistribution of Reuters News Content, including by framing or similar means, is expressly prohibited without the prior written consent of Thomson Reuters._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Railway to turn profitable by 2012: Minister*

Railway to turn profitable by 2012: Minister


Railway to turn profitable by 2012: Minister
Our Correspondent

CHITTAGONG, Nov 5: Communications Minister Abul Hossain has said the government is taking initiatives to make Bangladesh Railway profitable by 2012 through necessary upgradation.

He said direct railway connectivity will be built up for direct communication between Bangladesh and its eastern countries like Myanmar, China, Thailand and Singapore.

"It will be upgraded to such a state that the government will not need to provide any subsidy to the railway sector," he stated.

He was addressing journalists after an opinion exchange meeting with the officials of the Roads and Highways (R&H) Department and senior Railway officials at the Railway officers' rest house in the city today.

The minister also said repair works in the Dhaka-Chittagong Highway will be completed before the Eid-ul-Azha as the government attaches highest importance to it.

Earlier, scuffles broke out between Railway Shramik League leaders and workers and the local reporters over missing of a mobile phone set and a tape recorder in front of the minister at the rest house.

The reporters alleged that the mobile set of Hazera Sheuli, staff reporter of online news agency BanglaNews24.com, and recorder of another reporter were stolen as some leaders of the pro-government Shramik League forcibly entered the room to meet the minister.

"The phone and the recorder were stolen when they hurried into the room jostling each other. The Shramik League leaders got furious and hurled abusive language to the reporters when asked about missing of the phone and the recorder," the journalists alleged adding that the minister and the security police remained silent onlookers at the time.

Chittagong Union of Journalists (CUJ) organised an instant protest rally at Chittagong Press Club in the afternoon to condemn the Shramik League leaders.

CUJ president Shahidul Alam presided over the protest rally from which they announced a demonstration programme at 11.00 am Saturday and protest meeting at 11.00 am Sunday.


----------



## eastwatch

Capital machinery import rises by 36pc in Q1
FE Report

Capital machinery import increased by over 36 per cent in the first quarter of the current fiscal in the backdrop of world economic recovery boosting exports and increasing domestic demand as well, officials said. 

Settlement of letters of credit (LCs), generally known as actual import, for the capital machinery rose to US$462.05 million during July-September period of the fiscal 2010-11 (FY11) from $337.58 million in the same period of the previous fiscal, according to the central bank statistics. 

On the other hand, opening of LCs for importing of capital machinery, known as import orders, increased by over 100 per cent during the period compared with the same period of the previous fiscal. 

LCs worth $795.85 million were opened to import machinery for factories during the period under review against $396.74 million in the same period of the previous fiscal. 

"The data clearly indicate a rising level of confidence among the entrepreneurs about the country's future industrial prospects," a senior official of the Bangladesh Bank (BB) told the FE Saturday. 

He also said the upward trend of capital machinery imports would continue if the government ensures adequate supplies of gas and power, particularly in the industrial units.

Most of the import orders for capital machinery were placed from different sectors including textiles, readymade garments, pharmaceuticals, packaging and jute industries the central bank official said quoting the latest figures. 

The BB officials and experts expect that the upward trend of machinery import might continue in the near future because of recovery of major economies from the global meltdown and restoration of confidence of the country's business community. 

"The import of capital machinery for power and energy sector will increase in the near future to meet the growing demand for electricity across the country," a senior official of a foreign commercial bank told the FE. 

He also said local entrepreneurs would move forward to make fresh investment in different sectors as major economies are gradually recovering from the global meltdown.

The country's export grew by 29.98 per cent to $5.029 billion in Q1 of FY11 against $3.869 billion in the corresponding period of the pervious fiscal year.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Beximco buys into Singer*

Sajjadur Rahman

Beximco Group has paired up with other investors to buy a 55 percent stake in home appliances giant Singer Bangladesh.

The deal was signed on Thursday, Salman F Rahman, Beximco's vice-chairman, told The Daily Star yesterday.

Rahman has declined to give financial details on the deal, as he said the agreement is subject to regulatory approval.

Based on the current market price per Singer share, the deal amounts to more than Tk 945 crore.

&#8220;We will now apply for approval from the Securities and Exchange Commission,&#8221; said Rahman.

Singer Bangladesh is the latest on Beximco's recent list of buying moves.

Considered one of the largest conglomerates in the country, Beximco had earlier bought stakes in five-star hotel The Westin, GMG Airlines and Scholastica Group.

A senior official of Singer Bangladesh said the 55 percent stake had been owned by Singer Bhold BV of the Netherlands. The deal covers 12,34,124 shares or a 55 percent stake of Singer, said the official. Of the remaining 45 percent stake, 20 percent is blocked shares and 25 percent is owned by general shareholders.

Details on other partners of the Beximco-led consortium were not immediately available.

Singer is a popular household name in Bangladesh for its home appliances. It sells goods from refrigerator to micro-woven, laptop and motorbike and has outlets across the country. It also sells other companies' goods at its Singer Plus outlets.

Replying to a query, Rahman said there would be no change in the existing Singer Bangladesh management. &#8220;I am happy with the present management,&#8221; he noted.

In a statement, Stephen H Goodman, Singer Corporation's president, said: "I am extremely pleased by the opportunity the company has to place majority control of its Bangladesh operation with a distinguished group of Bangladesh investors."

"I anticipate that with majority ownership in local hands and the Company's existing, excellent management continuing in place, revenue and profit growth at Singer Bangladesh will accelerate."

Singer Bangladesh listed on the Dhaka Stock Exchange in 1983. The company logged Tk 26.36 crore in profit after tax in the third quarter, up from Tk 20.38 crore in the previous quarter. Its paid-up capital is Tk 22.4 crore.

The price of each Singer share closed at Tk 7,660 on the prime bourse on Thursday.

Beximco has several companies listed on the stock market.

Beximco buys into Singer


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt invites bids to build LNG terminal*


M Azizur Rahman

The government has invited bids to build the country's first floating liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal at a cost of US$ 1.0 billion to ease the mounting energy shortage and feed the growing industries, officials said Saturday.

State-owned Petrobangla floated international tender last week for implementation of a floating LNG terminal and related facilities to receive LNG and deliver natural gas in the transmission grid.

The project would be implemented on build-own-operate-transfer (BOOT) basis and the sponsor would continue to render services for 15 years.

"We have invited bids to build the floating LNG terminal as soon as possible to overcome the country's acute energy crisis," Petrobangla Chairman Dr Hussain Monsur told the FE Saturday.

He said Petrobangla wants to complete the project by 2012.

Energy ministry officials said the measure aims at meeting the country's mounting energy crunch and removing fears that industries could face an abrupt closure if local gas supply runs dry.

Building the LNG terminal to import LNG is one of the key options to make sure that the country does not face any sudden energy crisis due to supply shortfall in near future, a senior energy ministry official said.

He said the government wants to diversify the country's energy sources and cut over-reliance on natural gas produced in the local fields.

More than 90 percent of factories and power plants are now run by locally produced gas, which is projected to diminish from 2011 and the entire reserve would run out by 2014-2015 at current consumption rate unless new gas is found.

Referring to the proposed terminal, Petrobangla officials said it would be a complete floating LNG receiving terminal with berthing and mooring facility of ships having the capacity of 138,000-260,000 cubic meters, LNG storage and re-gasification unit.

The terminal will be capable to handle 5.0 million tonnes per annum (Mtpa) of LNG with re-gasification capacity of at least 500 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd).

A sub-sea offshore pipeline, three kilometers in length, has to be designed and constructed from the floating terminal to the onshore custody transfer metering station at Maiskhali Island.

The bidder may apply individually or as a consortium or as a joint venture.

But the applicant must have experience in operation and management of at least one offshore LNG terminal with floating, storage and re-gasification unit (FSRU) or at least one land based LNG facilities with offshore terminal or offshore terminal with LNG shipping in the past 10 years.

The bidder should have experience as the owner or operator having an aggregate capacity of 4 Mtpa or more, including at least one LNG terminal with a capacity of 2 Mtpa or more which must have been in operation for no less than one year.

The deadline for submitting bids to Petrobangla is December 30, 2010.

Petrobangla is set to sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Qatar Petroleum within a month to import LNG.

Private sector has also been allowed to import LNG under the country's newly formulated import policy this year.

The country is now reeling under an acute gas crisis with the daily output hovering around 1,980 million cubic feet (mmcfd) against the demand for over 2,500 mmcfd.

Bangladesh's economy has been growing at an average of six per cent since 2003, outpacing energy supply and leading to widespread power outages that have forced Petrobangla to suspend gas supplies to new industries and ration consumption in fertiliser factories, power plants and industries.

Several fertiliser factories have been kept shut to conserve gas and feed power plants.

Yet power plants having the generation capacity of around 700 megawatts (mw) remained closed only due to gas crisis.

Govt invites bids to build LNG terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Dhaka seeks to import cotton directly from Uzbekistan*

Dhaka seeks to import cotton directly from Uzbekistan


FHM Humayan Kabir

Bangladesh seeks to import cotton directly from Uzbekistan, a major growing country, to stave off adverse impact on prices in the domestic market from purchase of the raw material for the booming textile sector through third-party sources.

Commerce ministry officials said a government delegation, headed by Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, will visit Tashkent on November 7-11 and discuss with the Uzbek leaders about establishing direct trade link.

"If the direct trading facility is established, Bangladesh will be able to procure more cotton at cheaper prices to cool down the local overheated yarn market," a senior commerce ministry official told the FE.

Currently, Bangladeshi yarn producers purchase Uzbek cotton from the third-country sources, especially the Geneva-based suppliers, which leads to higher cost compared with the value at source.

The local readymade garment (RMG) producers have been hard hit by the higher prices of yarn and fabrics in the local markets.

Ban on cotton export by India, world's second largest cotton supplier, in April this year and volatility in the international markets, local yarn and fabrics prices have swelled unusually.

Garment makers said the prices of yarn in the local markets rose to $5.0 to $5.50 per kg in recent days. It was cheaper by $ 1.0 two months back and more than $ 2.0 two years back.

Abdul Hai Sarkar, President of the Bangladesh Textile Mills Association (BTMA), told the FE that if the Uzbek government allows Bangladesh to directly import and gives assurance of more cotton supply, the local yarn prices will come down.

"We will seek direct trade facilities and supply of quality cotton from Tashkent so that we can purchase more products at cheaper prices than the current prices charged by the third party," Mr Sarker, also a member of the proposed Bangladeshi delegation said.

Bangladesh imports over 40 percent of its annual 4.0 million bales of cotton requirement indirectly from Uzbekistan, the world's third largest cotton exporter.

Besides, the country procures about 30 per cent of its cotton requirement from India and the reaming 30 per cent from USA, Pakistan, Australia and West African countries.

A commerce ministry official said if Bangladesh could set up direct trade link with Uzbekistan, it will get cotton at comparatively lower prices.

During visit in Uzbekistan, the commerce minister will meet his Uzbek counterpart, cotton management board and other policymakers.

Vice chairman of the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) Jalal Ahmed said the visit of the minister to Uzbekistan will be very useful as he (minister) will request Tashkent to do direct business of cotton with Dhaka.


----------



## fallstuff

sami6108 said:


> *Dhaka seeks to import cotton directly from Uzbekistan*
> 
> Dhaka seeks to import cotton directly from Uzbekistan
> 
> 
> FHM Humayan Kabir
> 
> Bangladesh seeks to import cotton directly from Uzbekistan, a major growing country, to stave off adverse impact on prices in the domestic market from purchase of the raw material for the booming textile sector through third-party sources.
> 
> Commerce ministry officials said a government delegation, headed by Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, will visit Tashkent on November 7-11 and discuss with the Uzbek leaders about establishing direct trade link.
> 
> "If the direct trading facility is established, Bangladesh will be able to procure more cotton at cheaper prices to cool down the local overheated yarn market," a senior commerce ministry official told the FE.
> 
> ..............................................................................................................................................................................
> Vice chairman of the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) Jalal Ahmed said the visit of the minister to Uzbekistan will be very useful as he (minister) will request Tashkent to do direct business of cotton with Dhaka.



This is good news. It will take out a lot of uncertainty from the industry.


----------



## eastwatch

sami6108 said:


> *Dhaka seeks to import cotton directly from Uzbekistan*
> 
> Dhaka seeks to import cotton directly from Uzbekistan
> 
> 
> FHM Humayan Kabir
> 
> Bangladesh seeks to import cotton directly from Uzbekistan, a major growing country, to stave off adverse impact on prices in the domestic market from purchase of the raw material for the booming textile sector through third-party sources.
> 
> Commerce ministry officials said a government delegation, headed by Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, will visit Tashkent on November 7-11 and discuss with the Uzbek leaders about establishing direct trade link.
> 
> "If the direct trading facility is established, Bangladesh will be able to procure more cotton at cheaper prices to cool down the local overheated yarn market," a senior commerce ministry official told the FE.
> 
> Currently, Bangladeshi yarn producers purchase Uzbek cotton from the third-country sources, especially the Geneva-based suppliers, which leads to higher cost compared with the value at source.
> 
> The local readymade garment (RMG) producers have been hard hit by the higher prices of yarn and fabrics in the local markets.
> 
> Ban on cotton export by India, world's second largest cotton supplier, in April this year and volatility in the international markets, local yarn and fabrics prices have swelled unusually.
> 
> Garment makers said the prices of yarn in the local markets rose to $5.0 to $5.50 per kg in recent days. It was cheaper by $ 1.0 two months back and more than $ 2.0 two years back.
> 
> Abdul Hai Sarkar, President of the Bangladesh Textile Mills Association (BTMA), told the FE that if the Uzbek government allows Bangladesh to directly import and gives assurance of more cotton supply, the local yarn prices will come down.
> 
> "We will seek direct trade facilities and supply of quality cotton from Tashkent so that we can purchase more products at cheaper prices than the current prices charged by the third party," Mr Sarker, also a member of the proposed Bangladeshi delegation said.
> 
> Bangladesh imports over 40 percent of its annual 4.0 million bales of cotton requirement indirectly from Uzbekistan, the world's third largest cotton exporter.
> 
> Besides, the country procures about 30 per cent of its cotton requirement from India and the reaming 30 per cent from USA, Pakistan, Australia and West African countries.
> 
> A commerce ministry official said if Bangladesh could set up direct trade link with Uzbekistan, it will get cotton at comparatively lower prices.
> 
> During visit in Uzbekistan, the commerce minister will meet his Uzbek counterpart, cotton management board and other policymakers.
> 
> Vice chairman of the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) Jalal Ahmed said the visit of the minister to Uzbekistan will be very useful as he (minister) will request Tashkent to do direct business of cotton with Dhaka.



Trade with Uzbekistan is just ONE of the reasons that I personally want a friendly relationship between Bangladesh and Pakistan. Pakistan remains the link for BD-Uzbek trade. Any other land/sea route will be prohibitively expensive. An Uzbek-AFG-Pakistan land route supported by a Karachi/Gwaddar-Chittagong sea route is the only viable and cheap route.

The cheapest will certainly be the Uzbek-AFG-Lahore-Delhi-Dhaka rail route. But, it cannot be materialized unless India agrees to it. Dhaka is pushing forcefully about this route to Delhi. But, who can say when India will show any goodwill towards its neighbours?

I would like to see Pakistan to come forward and approve the trade route through its land and sea port. It will save us from being swayed by Indian whims.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*SMEs spurring engine of growth, says Atiur*


FE Report

Political commitment and regulators' continual support to small and medium enterprises (SMEs) can remove any roadblock to achieving 10 per cent GDP growth rate for Bangladesh by 2013, central bank governor Dr Atiur Rahman said at the launching ceremony of a Venture Capital (VC) firm in the city Sunday.

"We've already crossed the target of disbursing SME loans worth Tk 240 billion and are planning to refinance up to Tk 400 billion with the support of Asian Development Bank," Dr Rahman said.

"By the first quarter of this fiscal at least 4,000 women entrepreneurs received SME loans and we expect to add 4,000 to 5,000 women entrepreneurs every quarter," Mr Rahman added. Stressing the need for women's participation in SME sector he said, "Fifteen per cent of the disbursed loans must go to women entrepreneurs to get refinancing from Bangladesh Bank (BB)."

Attributing recent years' growth to SMEs, he said, "SMEs are spurring the engine of growth despite power crisis. We are convinced that refinancing of SME loans and diverting remittances to SMEs along with support of commercial banks can keep the growth rate momentum to the goal."

The BB governor was speaking as special guest at the launching ceremony of SEAF Bangladesh Venture LLC, the Bangladesh arm of Small Enterprise Assistance Funds (SEAF) that invests in SMEs in emerging markets. Executive Chairman of Board of Investment (BoI) Dr S A Samad was the chief guest while SME Foundation Chairman Aftab ul Islam and South Asia Director of Int'l Finance Corporation (IFC) Tom Devenport also spoke as special guests.

Citing VC firms' role in faster economic development as they push high-growth start-ups Dr Rahman said, "The idea of venture investment is new to Bangladesh, and the central bank is working to establish a public private partnership model in the venture investment arena."

Discussing the role of Equity and Entrepreneurship Fund (EEF) of BB, Dr Rahman said, "SEAF and EEF could create synergy by working jointly under a public private partnership approach."

"We are working to reform the EEF unit which was supposed to be a public sector alternative to venture capital," he said. Besides, Dr Rahman praised SEAF's objective of providing long-term capital to underserved enterprises as it goes with BB's focus of financial inclusion. He also noted that SEAF's post-investment business support will aid SMEs much.

While answering a question of disbursed loans going to stock market instead of proper sector, Dr Rahman said, "We are hardening monitoring of disbursed loans so that they do not go to stock market."

In his address as chief guest, Dr Samad said, "Bangladesh has recovered from the blame of 'shallow finance' country where there are enough financial intermediaries now working between investors and savers."

Thanking IFC and SEAF's joint venture as they are bringing in strategic financial advisory service for SMEs, Dr Samad said, "Access to strategic financial advice is one of the biggest challenges that SMEs face and SEAF's advisory support will surely boost their growth."

Pointing to the fact of SME's synergy effect with Bangladesh scenario Aftab ul Islam said, "SMEs in our country are labour intensive with capital which matches our abundant supply of cheap labour." But he regrets that higher costs of funds are deterring this sector to grow to its fullest level.

"Developing countries like China are getting 20 to 30 per cent of their GDP from SMEs whereas this sector in Bangladesh is contributing 20 per cent to GDP with 60 per cent of total labour employed," Mr Aftab said.

Later the BoI executive chairman formally launched SEAF Bangladesh which got US$ 12 million finance from IFC and plans to invest in 300 SMEs over a 10-year period. SEAF Bangladesh partners with Venture Investment Partners Bangladesh Ltd (VIPBL) to raise additional $ 10 million to $ 15 million in capital for the initiative over a one-year period.

Co-founder and SEAF Chairman Bert Van Der Vaart said, "Ventures will provide long-term financing that would serve underserved needs of Bangladeshi entrepreneurs."

SEAF Bangladesh's managing partners Dr Zia Ahmed and Fahim Ahmed, IFC South Asia advisory service manager Ian Crosby and IFC associate director Serge Devieux also spoke at the ceremony.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Donors for more dev budget spending on energy, transport*

BDF follow-up meeting held

Donors for more dev budget spending on energy, transport
FE Report

Donors in Dhaka Sunday suggested that the Bangladesh government boost the development budget spending and investment in the energy and transport sectors.

Co-chair of the Local Consultative Group (LCG), a platform of the donors working in Bangladesh, Chris Austin said, "we would be happy if the government can implement more than 100 per cent of its development programmes."

"Although the government implemented 91 per cent of the annual development programme (ADP) last fiscal, it is not enough. It should be more than 100 per cent," Mr. Austin, also the country representative of the UK's donor agency DFID, told the media.

A briefing was arranged by the economic relations division (ERD) to inform the journalists about the outcome of the face-to-face talks between the donors and the government at the Bangladesh Development Forum (BDF) follow-up meeting Sunday.

At the meeting, the two sides have discussed the progress of 25 points, which were agreed upon at the last BDF meeting in February for ensuring Bangladesh's infrastructure and social-economic development.

The donors including World Bank, Asian Development Bank, Japan, UK's DFID, Islamic Development Bank, USAID, UNDP and European Union at the meeting have suggested that the government go for establishing regional cooperation and extending partnership with the private sector.

At the press briefing, finance minister AMA Muhith said, "We have agreed with the donors' suggestions for boosting public investment, setting up of public-private partnership and regional integration."

"They advised us for boosting investment in energy and transport sectors. Already lots of investments have been received in the energy and power sectors. But investment in the transport sector has not been adequate," the minister said.

"We have already approached the international community for investing in the energy sector in line with our development roadmap. But as we have not presented the transport sector with a development roadmap yet, we need to approach them for investments," he added.

The finance minister said the government has already been working to enhance regional cooperation with its neighbours and extended hand for broadening partnership with the private sector.

"At the meeting, the development partners have suggested us for evaluating the country's development works through a 'development result framework' approach, which we have welcomed," Mr. Muhith said.

"They have told us that they have prepared a draft framework. We have sought it. Let's see what types of things are incorporated there. We will review it and take further action to follow their suggestions," he said.

"We don't want to establish regional cooperation with India only, but also with Nepal and Bhutan," Mr Muhith said adding, "We will also go for setting up cooperation with Myanmar and China."

The finance minister said the donors have also suggested ensuring a better "public financial management" by mobilising more domestic resources.

The Finance Minister, however, said that public financial management of the government was lauded by the development partners as internal resource mobilization has been improving. But, disbursement still remains a concern apart from implementation, he added.

Muhith said that the donors have suggested that the government to strengthen the ACC and human rights.

"We have utilized the ACC for various purposes, and initiatives are also underway to strengthen it.

On transit, he said that a lot of studies had been conducted. "We are still estimating as the works regarding the issue began in January and February. Hopefully, I will be able to tell you something within the next month."

A senior official who attended the event told the FE that the UNDP at the meeting suggested the government to bring about civil service reforms to ensure good governance in the country.

"Since the reforms have been taking more time, the donors wanted to see a roadmap of the government's plan on the issue in question so that they can get a clear picture on the government's actions," he said.

Mashiur Rahman, economic adviser to the Prime Minister, said, "we have already established cooperation with India. In the near future we will go for setting up transit facilities with Nepal and Bhutan."

"We will charge fees from those countries which will use the services of Bangladesh. We will earn money from the service charges," he said.

The donors agreed to extend their financial support for establishing regional cooperation with neighbours in addition to their assured aid for infrastructure and social development in Bangladesh, Mr. Rahman said.

Dr Mashiur Rahman said that the development partners want to help in what the government wants to do rather than forcing the government to do what they want.

On regional cooperation, Mashiur said that the ADB has already provided their assistance to set up a grid line to procure 250 MW power from India.

He said that the World Bank has promised to provide $6.2 billion to Bangladesh in the next four years, and if additional assistance is needed for regional cooperation, they would also provide that under the same conditions. "This is a win-win-win situation," he added.

Mentioning the provisions in the India-Bangladesh joint communiqué signed on January 12, 2010 concerning regional cooperation, he said that China through Myanmar would be included in the regional cooperation.

To get clean and cheap energy, he viewed that water and power are related to Nepal and Bhutan, and there is a need for cooperation in availing the opportunity.

Planning minister AK Khandaker said the meeting with the donors was fruitful as they have agreed with the government's development works and reform initiatives.

Economic relations division secretary and LCG co-chairperson M Musharraf Hossain Bhuiyan, energy secretary M Mesbahuddin, World Bank country director Ellen Goldstein, the Japanese ambassador and representatives from development partners and foreign diplomats were present at the BDF review meeting.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Economy performs reasonably well in Q1, says MCCI review*


Economy performs reasonably well in Q1, says MCCI review
FE Report

Economy of the country performed reasonably well during the first quarter of the present fiscal, even though the performance of different sectors and sub-sectors was mixed, according to a review of the Metropolitan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (MCCI).

The review titled 'Economic Situation in Bangladesh' of July-September period said the overall investment scenario still remains depressed but the situation is steadily improving.

"Investment is coming up in the power sector," it said adding, "While there are some definite signs of improvement, the actual increase in investment would depend on how effectively the government could ease the constraints to investment growth, including the shortage of power."

The acceleration of growth would depend upon the success in raising investment, especially in the private sector, the review noted.

"Raising public investment through improved implementation of the ADP and success in rapidly institutionalising the PPP efforts, especially in the infrastructure sector, will be important in crowding-in private investment."

The government will also need to take quick and innovative actions in economic management in order to improve the implementation capacity, raise the level of economic activity, and make progress towards realizing the social goals, including the poverty reduction targets, the MCCI review said.

The review stated that the construction sector expanded at a steady pace, as indicated by the high growth in the production of cement and import of construction materials.

Several service sector activities showed good performance such as hospitals, IT, travel agencies, education, social work, public administration, road and air transport, storage, hotels and restaurants during the first quarter, the review said.

"The trade sector also got a boost during the period because of more bank advances going to various trading activities," it said.

The increasing economic activity of the business sector led to an increase in services dependent on demand from this sector, the review said adding, "On the whole, the overall performance of the service sector was good in the Q1 of the fiscal."

The Bangladesh Bank (BB) under its Monetary Policy Statement announced in July emphasised on keeping inflation under control, encouraging credit delivery to the productive economic sectors, including agriculture and SMEs, and maintaining the stability of the exchange rate.

"In order to contain the inflationary pressure, the central bank remained vigilant to make its monetary policy instruments more effective and handled interventions in the foreign exchange market and the monitoring of excess liquidity in the banking sector with great care," the review said.

Domestic credit increased by Tk 27.58 billion or 0.81 per cent in July of FY11 (Tk 3.43 trillion) against June FY10 (Tk 3.40 trillion), it said.

"The rise in domestic credit during the period was due to the rise of private sector credit by Tk 31.46 billion or 1.16 per cent," the review said adding, "In the component of credit to the public sector, net credit to the government decreased by Tk 4.21 billion or 0.77 per cent."

Reserve money recorded a decrease of Tk 11.14 billion or 1.37 per cent in July of FY11 compared to the decrease of Tk 19.43 billion or 2.8 per cent in July of FY10.

The FY11 national budget has set the annual target for NBR tax revenue collection at Tk 725.84 billion, the review pointed out.

"In July-September 2010, collection of NBR tax revenue stood at Tk 151.76 billion, which was higher by Tk 27.79 billion or 22.42 percent over the corresponding months of the past fiscal (Tk 123.97 billion), it said adding, "The increase in NBR's tax revenue in the period can be attributed to the picking-up of economic activity and the broadening of tax base."

The review said available data so far indicates that ADP spending rose to 76.39 per cent in the first two months (July-August 2010) of the present fiscal year over last year's.

"In these first two months, spending of the ADP stood at Tk 23.76 billion as against Tk 13.47 billion during the corresponding period of the last fiscal," it said adding, "The crucial issue is ADP implementation."

The exchange rate of Taka per US$ rose to Tk 70.25 on an average in September 2010 from Tk 69.44 in July 2010.

The depreciation was due to the increased demand for foreign currency to finance current account transactions necessitated by increased spending on merchandise imports and lower inflows of remittances.

Recent price trends in the domestic and international market indicate that despite a slight easing of the price pressure, the inflation rate remains high, and that the upward inflationary pressure is likely to continue during the coming months, the review observed.

A steady recovery from global recession would increase demand for investments (credit growth), which might eventually contribute to demand-pull inflation, it said adding, "Both demand and supply side measures need to be taken for maintaining price stability."

On agriculture, the MCCI review while taking the last two years' 'good performance' into account said the country's agriculture sector would achieve its growth target of 4 5 per cent in FY1 1, provided government support continues and no major natural disaster occurs.

The growth rate of agriculture in FY10 was 4.4 per cent, it mentioned.

"Given the importance of the country's agriculture sector as a source of food security, employment generation, higher GDP growth, and poverty reduction, the sector has been given a high priority in budgetary allocation," said the MCCI review.

However, in view of the volatility of prices of fertiliser and other agri-inputs in the international market, an upward revision of the subsidy in the sector may be necessary, it maintained.

"The sustainability of the growth of the agriculture sector is also dependent on the diversification within the sector, which currently relies mostly on crops," it said.

The MCCI review also revealed that the target of food grains production for FYI 1 was primarily set at 36.53 million tonnes, consisting of 2.70 million tonnes of 'aus', 13.50 million tonnes of 'aman', 19.17 million tonnes of 'boro', and 1. 16 million tonnes of wheat.

The FYI 1 target is 4.22 per cent higher than the target of FYI 0 (35.05 million tonnes ) and also 9.96 per cent higher than the actual total production of food grains of 33.22 million tonnes in FY10, it mentioned.

Tentative consensus estimates of Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS), Department of Agriculture Extension (DAE) and SPARRSO for aus, aman, boro and wheat production for FY10 are 1.71 million tonnes, 12.20 million tonnes, 18.34 million tonnes, and 0.97 million tonnes respectively, it added.

"To ensure food security, government lays strong emphasis on building a reasonable food grains stock by public procurement and through imports," it said, adding public stock of food grains remained at a reasonably satisfactory level at the beginning of FY10.

However, it gradually decreased over the subsequent months.

Up to the end of September 2010, the government had a stock of 660,000 tonnes of rice and 120,000 tonnes of wheat, which are equivalent to half of the food stock the government maintained at this time last year, the MCCI review said.

"One of the major reasons behind the lower food stock was the government's failure to achieve even half of the procurement target set for the last Boro season, it said, adding the gross mismatch between the market and the government fixed procurement prices contributed largely to the poor performance of the food directorate.

Thus, the government is trying to import food from other countries, the MCCI said in its review.

Citing the Food Planning and Monitoring Unit of the Ministry of Food and Disaster Management, it said as of 09 September 2010, 230,700 tonnes of rice was imported, of which 79,100 tonnes and 151,500 tonnes were government and private imports respectively.

Over this period, 591,00 tonnes were imported privately, it mentioned, adding at the same time last year, total imports of rice amounted to 3,600 tonnes, all of which were government imports.

The government is now seeking to buy Indian rice and wheat at concessional rates below global prices in order to lock in grain supplies for the rest of the year, it said.

Referring to the Fisheries Directorate, the MCCI in its review said the fisheries sector performed better in 01 of FY1 1 than in the previous fiscal.

About livestock, the review said around 3.7 million cattle (and buffaloes) are slaughtered annually in the country, of which 20 per cent are imported through cross border trade.

Due to increased demand and higher consumer preference for meat of local breeds, cattle and goat fattening has become an important income generating activity for small farmers, it mentioned.

Livestock and poultry farming, however, suffer from many constraints such as limited knowledge and technical skills, scarcity of quality feed and fodder, frequent occurrence of diseases, limited coverage of extension services, including veterinary services, and absence of appropriate regulatory body, it pointed out.

"The commercial poultry farmers also face acute scarcity of good quality chick, feed and other inputs like vitamin premix, medicine, etc., and lack of extension services and increased threats of diseases," it said.

It further said the acute shortage of feed and fodder is the single most important obstacle to livestock and poultry development in the country.

Most of the dairy and poultry farmers also face problems of adulterated and inferior quality of commercial feed and feed ingredients, it said, adding there exists bright potential for increasing milk and meat yield if quality feed, better veterinary care, intensive extension services and improved management can be ensured.

It, however, said a mix of increasing number of farms and birds together with quality improvement is expected to produce good results for the country's poultry sector.

About industry, the MCCI in its review said the industry sector growth, especially the growth of manufacturing activities, accelerated during the second half of FY10, though they experienced significant depression in the wake of global recession and downturn of economic activities, especially during the first six months of FY1 0.

On manufacturing industries, it said data on industry sector performance were not available for Q1 of FY1 1 and hence it is difficult to identify the most recent trends.

It, however, said there are signs such as the rise in private sector credit and increased volume of letters of credit (L/Cs) opened, which indicate that manufacturing activities have been on the rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Self delete


----------



## eastwatch

DGEN crosses 8,000 points

Wednesday, November 10, 2010
BusinessDGEN crosses 8,000 points 
Star Business Report

The key index of the premier bourse yesterday crossed the 8,000-point mark for the first time, after Dhaka stocks gained 108 points, or 1.36 percent.

At the end of the trading hours, DSE General Index (DGEN), the benchmark index of the Dhaka Stock Exchange, stood at 8,083 points.

Most of the sectors passed a good session and contributed to the overall gain. Among the biggest gainers, the telecom sector comprised of lone Grameenphone advanced 5.56 percent.

Also, the energy and power sector rose 2.37 percent, banks 1.62 percent and non-bank financial institutions (NBFIs) 1.15 percent.

Pharmaceuticals, tannery and cement companies also increased by 1.63 percent, 1.46 percent and 0.9 percent, on an average, respectively.

Stockbrokers said investors have already started taking positions especially of the financial sector shares targeting the end-year closing in December.

The investors are encouraged by the third quarter earnings of the banks and NBFIs that showed a huge profit growth, most of that coming from investment in the stockmarket, the stockbrokers said.

Gainers beat losers 142 to 90, with three securities remaining unchanged on the prime bourse, which traded more than 10.28 crore shares and mutual fund units on a value of Tk 2,329 crore.

Peoples Leasing and Financial Services topped the turnover list of the DSE with 33.88 lakh shares worth Tk 105 crore being traded.

Chittagong stocks also marked a sharp rise, with the CSE Selective Categories Index increasing by 268 points, or 1.85 percent, to 14,732.

The Chittagong Stock Exchange traded more than 1.18 crore shares and mutual fund units on a value of Tk 206 crore.

Advancers beat losers 107 to 73, with eight securities remaining unchanged on the port city bourse.

Pubali Bank topped the turnover leaders on the CSE with 9.54 lakh shares worth Tk 9.26 crore being traded.


----------



## eastwatch

Rahimafrooz exports first consignment to China

Rahimafrooz Globatt Limited (RGL), the newest battery subsidiary of Rahimafrooz, exported its first consignment to China this month.

This is also Bangladesh's first export of engineered goods into China. Rahimafrooz's Chinese counterpart has agreed to import at least 500,000 units within the first 3 years, resulting in revenues of about US $15 million per year from this customer. 

The Chinese economy is one of the fastest growing in the world, with a strong shift towards improved living standards, with rapidly increasing middle income population. Currently, the Chinese vehicle population stands at about 90 million and boasts a 15% annual growth. 

Rahimafrooz Globatt Limited manufactures maintenance free automotive, tractor, and inverter batteries. It commenced operations in August last year and the first year market focus was on the SAARC countries, GCC, ASEAN, China, and Africa. During the first year, RGL has entered 18 countries and exported over 250,000 batteries. Batteries from RGL are sold under the brand name Globatt. 

As a group, Rahimafrooz has over 56 years of experience in battery manufacturing, began exports in 1992 and has since exported batteries to over 46 countries around the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*India, Bangladesh look to doubling bilateral trade​*
Agartala, Nov 11 (IANS) Leading industry chambers of India and Bangladesh have formed a task force to increase the trade between the two neighbours, officials said here Thursday.

The Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) and the India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry (IBCCI) have recently constituted the 10-member task force, which would also* study investment prospects in the two countries.*

'The task force would submit its report, along with proposals, to the Prime Ministers of the two countries within the next six months,' CII principal advisor Sushanta Sen told reporters.

*'The current value of Indo-Bangladesh trade is $3 billion. The scope of growth is much higher,' Indian high commissioner to Bangladesh Rajeet Mitter said.*

IBCCI expects that the figure can be doubled by next year if emphasis is given on improving infrastructure and easing regulatory hurdles.

'*The Bangladesh government is seriously considering lifting the restrictions imposed on its companies to invest in northeast India. India has already lifted similar restrictions,'* IBCCI's President Abdul Matlub Ahmad said, adding that there was a 'mental block' among legislators in Bangladesh about Indian investments.

*'Bangladeshi industrialists are keen to set up steel, plastic, garments and food processing industries in northeast India,' *Ahmad said.

Senior officials of Indian public sector firms were excited about the opportunities.

'*Within the next one and half years, both the ONGC and NTPC power projects would start generating electricity,'* senior officer of Oil and Natural Gas Corporation Sudhindra Dube said.

*Bangladesh Wednesday announced that it will allow South Asian nations, including India, to access its Chittagong and Mongla ports and is keen to revive connectivity in the region.*

*Earlier, access to these ports was denied to India and a few other countries due to security concerns raised by some opposition parties in Bangladesh.*


India, Bangladesh look to doubling bilateral trade


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh inflation accelerates on food prices

Reuters - 38 minutes ago


DHAKA, Nov 11 - Bangladesh's consumer price inflation picked up to 7.61 percent in September from 7.52 percent the previous month, the government said on Thursday, driven by rising food prices.

Inflation in the 2009/10 fiscal year that ended in June hit 7.31 percent on the back of soaring food costs, above the government's target of 6.5 percent.

Food prices rose 9.72 percent from September 2009, compared with 9.64 percent year on year in August, the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics said.

Non-food inflation eased to 3.69 percent in September from 3.76 percent in August.

Inflation accelerated due to a spike in prices of rice, pulses, fish, meet and spices, a senior bureau official said.

Recent global commodity price increases raise the risk that domestic food prices will spike further in the coming months, the World Bank said in its latest report on the Bangladesh economy.

"Prices in Bangladesh are affected by price developments in the international market, especially food prices in India. India has been experiencing double-digit food inflation since June 2009, and that contributed to food inflation in Bangladesh."

Rice and wheat prices soared 50 percent over the past year, forcing the government to resume sales of rice from stocks at a subsidised rate and to expand social safety net programmes.

Rising food prices are a major concern for the government as nearly 38 percent of the country's more than 150 million people live on less than $1 a day and spend 70 percent of their income on food.

A senior central bank official said inflation was not very worrying yet and he hoped it would come down to 6.5 percent in the second half of the current fiscal year.

"The rise is in line with expectation. We are taking all necessary steps to tame inflationary pressures," he added.

On Aug. 19, the central bank raised both the repo and reverse repo rate by 1 percentage point to 5.5 percent and 3.5 percent, respectively.

The rates were cut by 2 percentage points in late 2009 to shield the economy from the fallout of the global financial crisis.

The rate hikes followed an increase in bank reserve requirements in May.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Mobil Jamuna to inaugurate 3 new plants in Ctg Nov 11*

Posted on November 11, 2010

Mobil Jamuna to inaugurate 3 new plants in Ctg Nov 11

Mobil Jamuna to inaugurate 3 new plants in Ctg Nov 11

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/images/news_image_2010-11-08_16521.jpg

FE Report

MJL Bangladesh Ltd, popularly known as Mobil Jamuna Lubricants Ltd, will inaugurate its three new plants-&#8221;Grease, Viscosity Index Improver and Transformer Oil&#8221; &#8212; in Chittagong on November 11.

State Minister for Power and Energy Enamul Huq is expected to inaugurate the plants as the chief guest.

This was disclosed at a press conference at a city hotel Sunday.

Sanaul Haque, chief executive officer (CEO) of the company, said the plants and their technology have been designed and implemented by highly experienced former ExxonMobil personnel who are currently working for product development of the company.

&#8220;These new plants are import substitutes and will help save foreign currency worth around Tk 1.27 billion,&#8221; he told the FE adding: &#8220;All major equipment, including control system of these plants, have been sourced from North America, Australia and Europe&#8221;.

The CEO said they will manufacture 850 tonnes of premium grade grease, which is 50 per cent of total annual domestic demand. At present this demand is fully met through import, he said.

The pack-size of the product will be 0.5 kg, 1 kg, 2kg, 3 kg, 5 kg, 10 kg, 20 kg and 180 kg.

Sanaul Haque told the reporters that they, however, could have double shifts in production of the grease, if necessary, to meet total demand of the country.

Viscosity Index Improver and Transformer Oil plants have been set up for the first time in the country, he said.

He said demand for Transformer Oil is increasing rapidly in the country with the demand of electricity and it is entirely imported. Presently, they will be able to supply 8000 tonnes out of total demand of 2000 tonnes, he added.

MJL high officials Mukul Hossain and Tipu Sultan were present in the press conference.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Int&#8217;l shipbuilding show from Jan 11
Posted on November 11, 2010 *

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

Int&#8217;l shipbuilding show from Jan 11

DHAKA, Nov 8 (BSS) &#8211; A three-day international exhibition on marine technology, shipbuilding and renewable energy will be held here from January 11, 2011 to display state-of-the-art materials.

ExpoNet Exhibition Ltd of Bangladesh and ExpoNet Exhibition Ltd of India will jointly organize the show at Hotel Sheraton.

The exhibition, first of its kind in Bangladesh&#8217;s marine sector, will bring 15 decision makers and qualified buyers under one roof in the capital resulting in business transactions worth millions.

Apart from Bangladesh, Germany, Denmark, Korea, the United Kingdom, Singapore, China, Spain, India, Indonesia are among the countries that will showcase high-tech products and technologies for shipyards, marine equipment suppliers and marine technology specialists and green energy manufacturers.

&#8220;I believe the exhibition will pave the way for creating skilled manpower and increasing modern technology use in the country&#8217;s dockyards,&#8221; Industries Minister Dilip Barua said at a pre-exhibition ceremony at a city hotel yesterday.

Denmark ambassador to Bangladesh Svend Olling, Indonesian Ambassador to Bangladesh Dr Zet Mirzal Zainuddin, managing director of Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd Eng Enamul Baqi, managing director of Rahimafrooz Solar Munawar Misbah Moin, managing director of Prantik Group M Golam Sarwar, former BUET Prof Dr Abdur Rahim were present, among others.

Dilip Barua said Bangladesh&#8217;s shipbuilding industry is growing faster but is still lagging behind neighboring countries in terms of maintaining quality and timely supply of ships.

Referring to the shipbuilding giant Singapore, he said the country had such problems but came out of the problems in the last 10 years as a result of holding a series of trade shows.

Svend Olling said the exhibition has become highly important for countries striving for market development and international commercial cooperation. Denmark embassy also has a strong focus on collaboration between Danish and Bangladeshi companies in the important and rapidly growing IT sector, he said.

Dr Zainuddin said multi-industrial events to be held on the sidelines of the exhibition will bring huge benefit for the professionals in these industries in Bangladesh.

Chief Executive Officer of Infrastructure Development Company Ltd (IDCOL) Islam Sharif said a total of 75 million Bangladeshis have no access to electricity and the answer lies only in sustainable, market-based renewable energy solutions.

Director of ExpoNet exhibition Ltd Rashedul Haque said the exhibition will create an unprecedented opportunity for Bangladesh not only to display the unique aspects of the recent developments but also shed light on its progress to the global maritime community.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt to allow private companies to set up oil refineries*

Posted on November 11, 2010 

Business

Govt to allow private companies to set up oil refineries
Staff Correspondent

The energy ministry on Wednesday decided that private companies would be allowed to set up oil refineries ignoring the opposition of the state-run Eastern Refinery Ltd.

The ministry officials at an inter ministerial meeting, chaired by prime minister&#8217;s adviser Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury, presented a draft policy guideline for allowing private companies to set up refineries.

Tawfiq, however, asked the officials to shorten the policy keeping consistencies with the existing petroleum and environment acts.

The adviser said that the private companies would be allowed to set up refineries but the government would not give any guarantee of purchasing fuel oils from them and the refineries would have to be export-oriented.

Energy officials, however, said that the refiners would have to sell fuel oils to government once the government asked for.

But the ERL officials opposed the government move as they believed that their plant alone can meet the local demand if its capacity is enhanced through BMRE (balancing, modernisation, rehabilitation and expansion) programme.

At present, the country has only a state-owned refinery &#8211; Eastern Refinery Limited &#8211; with annual production capacity of 1.5 million tonnes.

The state-owned Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation imports crude oil and then it refines the fuel oils through its subsidiary ERL for local use.

The government imports refined petroleum to meet the rest of the total demand of 38 million tonnes of fuel oil in the country a year.

ERL officials felt that the government would ultimately ditch a plan for BMRE of the refinery to purchase oils from the influential private companies.

Finding huge potential in refinery business, a number of local and international companies offered the government to set up plants in the country.

Official sources said the government so far received six proposals from local and international investors to set up private refinery, adds United News of Bangladesh.

Local Basundhara Group and Mobil Jamuna Fuels Limited, and a Czech and a Saudi oil firm are among the interested parties who submitted proposals to set up private refinery in the country.

Of them, Basundhara Group offered to invest $700 million while MJFL proposed to invest $ 110 million for a plant.

The Czech state-owned export bank offered to invest $ 2.5 billion in the refinery business.

The local Beximco Group also submitted a proposal to the government seeking permission for refinery business, said a source.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Laptop to cost only Tk 15,000*

Posted on November 11, 2010 

Laptop to cost only Tk 15,000

Laptop to cost only Tk 15,000

Staff Correspondent

Telephone Shilpa Sangstha (TSS) will start manufacturing and assembling laptop and notebook computers in the country within six months in collaboration with a Bangladeshi IT company and a Malaysian equipment manufacturer.

Under the joint venture initiative, the highest price of a laptop or notebook will be Tk 15,000.

The decision came at the weekly cabinet meeting at Bangladesh Secretariat with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair.

The meeting approved a proposal to merge TSS Ltd, the state-run telephone equipment manufacturer, with 2M Corporation Ltd, Dhaka and TFT Technology, Penang, Malaysia for assembling and production of laptop and notebook.

TFT Technology Group is a leading original equipment manufacturer of audiovisual products and computer peripherals including LCD monitors, LCD TVs and integrated home theatre solutions while 2M Corporation is a trading house and service provider of renewable energy, hi-tech security and surveillance products.

The decision was taken with an aim to make laptop and notebook available to common people in rural areas as part of the government&#8217;s pledge to build digital Bangladesh.

The joint venture company, to be named as TSS-2M-TFT, will manufacture laptop and notebook in three sizes&#8211;8.5&#8243;, 9.5&#8243;, 12&#8243; and the highest price will be Tk 15,000, prime minister&#8217;s Press Secretary Abul Kalam Azad told reporters after the meeting.

Total capital for launching the project has been fixed at Tk 148 crore in which TSS will have 30&#37; share, he said adding this initiative will create employment opportunities and also save foreign currencies.

Talking to The Daily Star, Mesbah Ahmed, managing director of 2M Corporation, said the laptop and notebook will be manufactured maintaining international standards. &#8220;The prices of the notebook and laptop will be less and their quality will be better than other similar items in the market.&#8221;

It would take at least six months to sell laptops and notebooks in the market because TFT would take at least two to three months time to bring machinery and set them up in the TSS factory in Tongi, he said.

TSS&#8217;s existing infrastructure will be used to manufacture laptops and notebooks.

&#8220;Primarily we will be manufacturing 5,000 laptops and notebooks per month although the government&#8217;s desires of supplying 10,000 units a month,&#8221; said Mesbah.

The initiative was taken a year back but remained stalled due to bureaucratic tangles, he said.

&#8220;After getting the official order, we will formally invite TFT to set up the machinery,&#8221; he added.


----------



## Skies

*ADB: $120M Loan to Improve Urban Planning, Services, in Bangladesh*

11/11/2010 11:25 (14:47 minutes ago)

The FINANCIAL -- Bangladesh, supported by a $120 million equivalent Asian Development Bank (ADB) loan, is planning an overhaul of urban planning and infrastructure in two of its biggest city regions where services have struggled to keep up with booming populations.

The ADB Board of Directors approved the loan for the Bangladesh City Region Development Project, which will target energy-efficient, environmentally friendly urban services, more coordinated regional development planning, and stronger management capacity for municipalities in the sprawling city regions of Dhaka and Khulna, which include surrounding secondary towns. 



"The goal is to increase the growth potential and environmental sustainability of these two city regions," said Masayuki Tachiiri, Urban Economist in ADB&#8217;s South Asia Department. 



"Bangladesh&#8217;s cities have been growing at breakneck pace with the urban population expected to double to 74 million by 2035. However, planning and services have failed to expand at the same pace, resulting in sanitation, drainage, water supply and other problems, which have restricted economic and social activities. A metropolitan development plan for Dhaka, covering the period 1995 to 2015, has been slow to rollout and is fast becoming outdated, undermining the city&#8217;s potential for growth," ADB informs. 



Along with physical improvements to water, drainage, urban transport and other facilities the project will incorporate a pilot program that will install energy-efficient water pumps and solar-powered street lights. This will deliver substantial cost savings for municipal authorities as well as reducing carbon dioxide emissions - an increasingly important issue for Bangladesh, which is one of the most vulnerable countries in the world to climate change. Based on a study to simulate climate change impacts, the project will also support adaptation measures to strengthen climate change resilience, notably the improvement of drainage in Khulna. 



"Municipalities are not well prepared to adapt to the expected negative impacts of climate change, and are not well aware of the potential benefits of efficient energy use, and this project will help address these concerns," said Mr. Tachiiri. 



To tackle planning weaknesses, the project will review and update existing urban plans including the Dhaka Metropolitan Development Plan, and draw up a framework for integrated, coordinated regional development. Support will be given to help municipal agencies improve their capabilities for urban planning, tax assessment, property tax collection, human resource management and public participation. 



Performance-based funding for a previous urban infrastructure project in Bangladesh was successful in meeting planned outcomes, and ADB will again link its financing to performance criteria, providing an incentive for participating municipalities to meet targets. 



Technical assistance will be extended to lay the groundwork for project activities, including support for regional planning and governance improvements, the promotion of energy efficiency programs in municipalities, and detailed energy audits to pave the way for energy-efficient pumps and solar-powered lights. 



The loan from ADB&#8217;s ordinary capital resources covers about 71&#37; of the total project cost of $170 million. It has a 32-year tenor, with an 8-year grace period carrying an annual interest charge of 1%, which rises to 1.5% for the balance of the term. The Government of Bangladesh will provide counterpart support of $50 million. 



The technical assistance will include a $675,000 grant from ADB&#8217;s concessional Technical Assistance Special Fund, while ADB will also administer a grant of $1.5 million from the Government of Japan-established, Asian Clean Energy Fund, held under the Clean Energy Financing Partnership Facility. 



The Local Government Engineering Department is the executing agency for the project, which is due for completion in December 2016.


----------



## eastwatch

Laptop to cost only Tk 15,000

Tuesday, November 9, 2010
Front PageLaptop to cost only Tk 15,000 

Staff CorrespondentTelephone Shilpa Sangstha (TSS) will start manufacturing and assembling laptop and notebook computers in the country within six months in collaboration with a Bangladeshi IT company and a Malaysian equipment manufacturer.

Under the joint venture initiative, the highest price of a laptop or notebook will be Tk 15,000.

The decision came at the weekly cabinet meeting at Bangladesh Secretariat with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair.

The meeting approved a proposal to merge TSS Ltd, the state-run telephone equipment manufacturer, with 2M Corporation Ltd, Dhaka and TFT Technology, Penang, Malaysia for assembling and production of laptop and notebook.

TFT Technology Group is a leading original equipment manufacturer of audiovisual products and computer peripherals including LCD monitors, LCD TVs and integrated home theatre solutions while 2M Corporation is a trading house and service provider of renewable energy, hi-tech security and surveillance products.

The decision was taken with an aim to make laptop and notebook available to common people in rural areas as part of the government's pledge to build digital Bangladesh.

The joint venture company, to be named as TSS-2M-TFT, will manufacture laptop and notebook in three sizes--8.5", 9.5", 12" and the highest price will be Tk 15,000, prime minister's Press Secretary Abul Kalam Azad told reporters after the meeting.

Total capital for launching the project has been fixed at Tk 148 crore in which TSS will have 30% share, he said adding this initiative will create employment opportunities and also save foreign currencies.

Talking to The Daily Star, Mesbah Ahmed, managing director of 2M Corporation, said the laptop and notebook will be manufactured maintaining international standards. The prices of the notebook and laptop will be less and their quality will be better than other similar items in the market. 

It would take at least six months to sell laptops and notebooks in the market because TFT would take at least two to three months time to bring machinery and set them up in the TSS factory in Tongi, he said.

TSS's existing infrastructure will be used to manufacture laptops and notebooks.

"Primarily we will be manufacturing 5,000 laptops and notebooks per month although the government's desires of supplying 10,000 units a month," said Mesbah.

The initiative was taken a year back but remained stalled due to bureaucratic tangles, he said. 

After getting the official order, we will formally invite TFT to set up the machinery, he added.


----------



## eastwatch

Bangladesh, Uzbekistan agree to 
form joint trade commission 
United News of Bangladesh . Dhaka 

Bangladesh and Uzbekistan have agreed to form a joint trade commission to identify and settle problems for boosting bilateral trade.

The decision came from a meeting between deputy prime minister and foreign economic affairs minister Ganiyev E Majidovich and visiting commerce minister Faruk Khan on Thursday, says a commerce ministry press release.

During the meeting, Faruk Khan accepted the proposal made by Majidovich on the formation of a joint trade commission.

Majidovich also proposed Bangladesh to set up textile mills and invest in pharmaceutical industries in Uzbekistan.

Joint secretary (export) at the commerce ministry Monoj Kumar Roy, Bangladesh Textile Mills Association president Abdul Hai Sarker, leading cotton traders and other members of the Bangladesh delegation were present in the meeting.

According to the proposed commission, both countries will prepare recommendations after reviewing different trade related issues and take steps as per the recommendations for boosting trade between the two countries.


----------



## eastwatch

Bangladesh to Purchase Tk.4000 Crore to Buy Rly Engines and Cars. Below is a report from Amader Arthaniti, a Bengali vernacular:

The Daily amaderorthoneeti - November 13, 2010


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*UK cos $ 800m plan to develop Mongla port*

UK co's $ 800m plan to develop Mongla port

Mongla Port. Source: Monglaport - Welcome To Mongla Port

FE Report

A British company has submitted a US$ 800 million plan for the development of Mongla port to make it an efficient transit port which will cater to the need of the neighbours.

Port Evolution Management Company in its development plan said that the project will include a container terminal, an oil terminal, a water treatment plant and a special economic zone with its own 300-450 megawatt (mw) power plant.

The company Thursday made a presentation at the shipping ministry where Shipping Minister Shahjahan Khan, Secretary Abdul Mannan Howlader, British High Commissioner Stephen Evans, Chairman of Port Evolution James Sutcliffe and other officials were present.

The shipping minister said importance of Mongla port is immense as Nepal and Bhutan will use it as a transit port.

We will evaluate the proposal and take further decision, he said adding it will be done through public private partnership (PPP).

The ministry signed an agreement a year back and the company, after evaluating all the aspects, submitted the proposal.

Howlader said under the PPP, the government will provide land and logistics and other development works will be done by the private party.

Port Evo is a worldwide company specialised in Greenfield port development and its achievements include a current $ 300 million development project in Nigeria, development of Polands largest deep-sea container terminal in 2007 and ownership and operation of some successful ports of UK.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Rahimafrooz Globatt enters China*

Rahimafrooz Globatt enters China

Source: Welcome to Globatt Battery

Sayeda Akter

Rahimafrooz Globatt Ltd will export a $15 million consignment of maintenance-free batteries to China in three years. The company sent two consignments on Wednesday, the first export of such an item to China by any local company.

We will export at least half a million units of maintenance-free automotive, tractor, and inverter batteries to Dynavolt, China, within the next three years, said Munawar Misbah Moin, managing director of Rahimafrooz Globatt.

We hope to earn revenues worth $15 million a year from this deal, he said. This is the countrys first ever export of engineered goods to China.

We are producing batteries designed specially for the markets of developed nations, including the US, Europe, Korea and Australia, said Moin.

The company exported 1.75 lakh pieces of car batteries worth $5.5 million in October-June last fiscal year.

Globatt is a flagship project under Rahimafroozs global expansion plans that were put in place in August 2009. Its exports started in October of the same year.

The batteries, which will be free of maintenance costs, were exported to 12 countries, including all Saarc nations, except Pakistan, and Singapore, Kuwait, Qatar, United Arab Emirates, Tanzania, Angola and Namibia.

In addition, Rahimafrooz plans to export a million battery units to Australia and Europe by the end of this fiscal year.

The companys projected revenue was around $28 million in 2009-10, which would grow to $70 million this year. It started to export to 18 countries in the South Asian and Asean regions, Middle East and Africa, and exported over 250,000 units so far, said Moin.

Earlier, Rahimafrooz doubled its annual automotive battery production capacity to 25 lakh units, Moin said, adding that the establishment of a world class manufacturing plant is a part of global strategic plans.

The Tk 110 crore project situated in Ishwardi EPZ is using the latest in technology, including business software solution applications and services. It went into production in May 2009.

The project received the countrys first-ever equity investment from Frontier Fund, a local partner of Brummer and Partners, Swedens largest hedge fund manager, in January 2009.

Founded in 1954, Rahimafrooz is the pioneer in producing industrial batteries, solar power and IPS (instant power system) in the country. The company also spearheaded the export of batteries to more than 40 countries.

Currently, the group has seven operating companies, three other business ventures and a non-profit social enterprise.

sayeda@thedailystar.net


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Dutch ship breaker plans green facility*

Dutch ship breaker plans green facility


ECONOMIC REPORTER

A Dutch-Bangladeshi joint venture has decided to build a ship breaking unit at Chittagong using environmentally friendly practices, with its investors saying they consider Bangladesh the best place to set it up after carrying out a study on the location. Doebren Mulder, one of the patent owners of the Greendock BV project, has already met the minister for Environment and Forests, industries minister, delegation of European Commission, ship breakers in Chittagong and some new potential investors in the technology on his recent visit, says a press release.

The project will cost 50 million Euro and take one year to begin its operations, Mulder said.

He added that the first Grenndock site to be set up in Bangladesh was much cheaper than the original Ecodock site in Europe.

Mulder said, We just finished a study with all recent figures and statistics.

Our experts are working to prepare the final report to share its findings with different local and international
stakeholders.

Greendock is headquartered in Groningen.

Mulder said the steel infrastructurefor each dismantling site is to be built locally in low-cost Asian countries.

The concept involves floating pre-cleaned panamax-size ships into a specially-built graving dock and onto a steel pontoon of around 20,000 cbf, which is then raised by pumping in air. Mulder said that ships could then be cut into 20 pieces, each of around 500 tones, which are then wheeled to a dismantling site for further cutting.

Greendock claimed its system could dismantle vessels in 15 days, as compared with five to eight months for ships that are beached.

The company said that dismantling in a closed environment would reduce environmental pollution.

Mulder said that the feedback from the group of Scandinavian investors has been positive.

The investors have agreed to pay around EURO 66 per ton for pre-cleaning and then a fee similar to that earned by brokers for the dismantling.

Greendock would also receive commission for finding a buyer of the steel, proceeds of which go the vessel owner.

Initially, interest in the concept came from China but the investors then examined sites in Bangladesh and Thailand.

In Bangladesh the company has been registered as a Joint Stock Company with the Ministry of Commerce and a joint venture partnership has been set up in the name of GreenDock Bangladesh Limited.

Having its set up in Chittagong, a dynamic well trained and equipped Greendock team is working to realize the project step by step, Qumrul Islam Chowdhury, resident director of Greendock Bangladesh Ltd in Chittagong said, Greendock is aiming to develop a database of workers who are now jobless.

We are also developing a complete plan with the help of French and Dutch experts to put a new know how.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Tk 700 crore deposited in Gas Development Fund*

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

DHAKA, Nov 15 (BSS) &#8211; A significant amount of money has been deposited in `Gas Development Fund&#8217; to carry out vigorous gas exploration, seismic and well augmentation work by the national gas and oil companies.

The fund was formed as per an order by Bangladesh Energy Regulatory Commission (BERC)) issued on July 13, 2009 to boost up gas exploration work by the national companies.

This is a separate fund for the energy sector from the regular budgetary allocation. The BERC in its order said that the fund must be utilised exclusively for gas sector development that includes exploration, production, transmission and distribution.

&#8220;About Taka 700 crore has been deposited in this fund so far. We need a policy guideline to use it by the national companies,&#8221; BERC Chairman Yusuf Hossain told BSS today.

BERC is the monitoring authority to oversee the utilization of this fund.

According to the BERC, it imposed a condition on gas price hike application by Petrobnagla as it observed that Petrobangla pays IOC&#8217;s (international oil companies) US$ 480 million per year as gas bill. It also observed that the IOC&#8217;s gas output surpassed that of the local&#8217;s as their combined gas output reached over 52 percent of total gas production although the country has five gas and oil exploration companies.

&#8220;We did not like to see a skeleton Petrobangla that gives all its milk to the IOC&#8217;s. We want to see that it will take measures to strengthen our own companies to carry out the risky exploration job, so BERC imposed a condition on them when they want to hike gas price&#8221;, the BERC chairman said.

Petrobangla in June 2008 applied to the commission for allowing it to increase gas prices by 65 percent at consumer level.

BERC conducted public hearing on it and increased gas price from last month. According to that verdict, Petrobangla increases gas price by 10 to 15 percent and creates this fund from the increased price of gas.

&#8220;We are formulating the policy guideline to use the money of this fund for strengthening our own gas exploration companies. Hopefully, we could start our journey very shortly,&#8221; Secretary of the Energy Division Mohammad Mejbahuddin told BSS.

Earlier, the energy sector was given Taka 3,500 to 4,000 crore per year from the budget which was very little for this sector to carry out vibrant exploration work or to do intensive seismic job.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Turkey eyes $3b trade with Bangladesh*

*Turkey eyes $3b trade with Bangladesh*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina speaks at a bilateral meeting with visiting Turkish Premier Recep Tayyip Erdogan at the Prime Minister's Office in Dhaka yesterday. Photo: PMO

Star Business Report

Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said bilateral trade between Turkey and Bangladesh will cross the $3 billion mark by 2015.
In the first 10 months of 2010, bilateral trade increased to $742 million from $648 million in 2009, despite the global financial crisis.

When the incumbent Turkish PM&#8217;s party assumed power in 2002 through a general election, two-way trade between Bangladesh and Turkey was only $47 million.

&#8220;Our target is to increase the bilateral trade to $1 billion at the end of the year and $3 billion at the end of 2015. The target is achievable, because we have determination,&#8221; said Erdogan yesterday at a luncheon meeting of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel.

He suggested Bangladesh utilise Turkish expertise in construction and infrastructure development as his country boasts skills to carry out those jobs.

Turkey achieved 11 percent economic growth in the first six months of this year, ranking number one in Europe and third globally, he said.

&#8220;The rate of unemployment has been increasing worldwide in the wake of the global recession, but Turkey successfully cut its unemployment rate by maintaining significant economic growth,&#8221; the Turkish PM said.

Tourist arrivals in Turkey are increasing while neighbouring Spain and Greece have been losing the numbers, Erdogan added.

Erdogan added that the most important asset of Bangladesh is the country&#8217;s young and dynamic people, which Bangladesh should utilise for achieving overall development.

He urged the government to enforce the trade and investment protection agreement signed between the two countries in 1987 to boost trade.

At the meeting, Finance Minister AMA Muhith said mutual cooperation and investments between the two countries must be enhanced as Turkey has already made considerable advancements in this regard.

&#8220;Direct flights between Turkey and Bangladesh are all set to begin next month,&#8221; he added.

FBCCI President AK Azad said major export items from Bangladesh to Turkey include knitwear, woven garment products, raw jute and jute goods, hides and skins, crockery, cutlery and handicrafts.

On the other hand, the goods imported from Turkey include machinery and mechanical appliances, base metal, textile and textile articles, vehicles, aircraft, vegetable products, mineral products, plastic and rubber products and prepared foodstuff.

The Turkish investors have opportunities to invest in textiles, tourism, energy, construction, natural gas-based industries, telecommunication, fisheries and agro-based industries in Bangladesh, he said.

BILATERAL TALKS

Emerging from bilateral talks yesterday, the Bangladesh and Turkey prime ministers held a joint press conference.

Erdo&#240;an said his government and the private sector of Turkey will continue to offer and provide support and assistance to help Bangladesh emerge as a mid-income country by 2021, according to news agency UNB.

&#8220;There is huge potential to increase the trade up to a minimum $3 billion by 2015,&#8221; he said.

About the direct Dhaka-Istanbul air-link, he said it would strengthen cooperation between the two countries in various sectors, especially tourism.

Erdo&#240;an hoped the economic and cultural collaboration would be further strengthened in the future.

He also said the Turkish government is interested to see an increase in the number of Bangladeshi students studying in Turkish educational institutions at graduation and under-graduation levels.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina urged her Turkish counterpart to encourage Turkish investors to invest in infrastructure development, energy production, river dredging, machinery and equipment plants, ICT, tourism, textile and particularly agro-based industries.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Turkey eyes $3b trade with Bangladesh*

*Turkey eyes $3b trade with Bangladesh*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina speaks at a bilateral meeting with visiting Turkish Premier Recep Tayyip Erdogan at the Prime Minister's Office in Dhaka yesterday. Photo: PMO

Star Business Report

Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said bilateral trade between Turkey and Bangladesh will cross the $3 billion mark by 2015.
In the first 10 months of 2010, bilateral trade increased to $742 million from $648 million in 2009, despite the global financial crisis.

When the incumbent Turkish PMs party assumed power in 2002 through a general election, two-way trade between Bangladesh and Turkey was only $47 million.

Our target is to increase the bilateral trade to $1 billion at the end of the year and $3 billion at the end of 2015. The target is achievable, because we have determination, said Erdogan yesterday at a luncheon meeting of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel.

He suggested Bangladesh utilise Turkish expertise in construction and infrastructure development as his country boasts skills to carry out those jobs.

Turkey achieved 11 percent economic growth in the first six months of this year, ranking number one in Europe and third globally, he said.

The rate of unemployment has been increasing worldwide in the wake of the global recession, but Turkey successfully cut its unemployment rate by maintaining significant economic growth, the Turkish PM said.

Tourist arrivals in Turkey are increasing while neighbouring Spain and Greece have been losing the numbers, Erdogan added.

Erdogan added that the most important asset of Bangladesh is the countrys young and dynamic people, which Bangladesh should utilise for achieving overall development.

He urged the government to enforce the trade and investment protection agreement signed between the two countries in 1987 to boost trade.

At the meeting, Finance Minister AMA Muhith said mutual cooperation and investments between the two countries must be enhanced as Turkey has already made considerable advancements in this regard.

Direct flights between Turkey and Bangladesh are all set to begin next month, he added.

FBCCI President AK Azad said major export items from Bangladesh to Turkey include knitwear, woven garment products, raw jute and jute goods, hides and skins, crockery, cutlery and handicrafts.

On the other hand, the goods imported from Turkey include machinery and mechanical appliances, base metal, textile and textile articles, vehicles, aircraft, vegetable products, mineral products, plastic and rubber products and prepared foodstuff.

The Turkish investors have opportunities to invest in textiles, tourism, energy, construction, natural gas-based industries, telecommunication, fisheries and agro-based industries in Bangladesh, he said.

BILATERAL TALKS

Emerging from bilateral talks yesterday, the Bangladesh and Turkey prime ministers held a joint press conference.

Erdoðan said his government and the private sector of Turkey will continue to offer and provide support and assistance to help Bangladesh emerge as a mid-income country by 2021, according to news agency UNB.

There is huge potential to increase the trade up to a minimum $3 billion by 2015, he said.

About the direct Dhaka-Istanbul air-link, he said it would strengthen cooperation between the two countries in various sectors, especially tourism.

Erdoðan hoped the economic and cultural collaboration would be further strengthened in the future.

He also said the Turkish government is interested to see an increase in the number of Bangladeshi students studying in Turkish educational institutions at graduation and under-graduation levels.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina urged her Turkish counterpart to encourage Turkish investors to invest in infrastructure development, energy production, river dredging, machinery and equipment plants, ICT, tourism, textile and particularly agro-based industries.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Mega dredging plan runs aground
Arrival of dredgers, including four from Kuwait, delayed*

MIR MOSTAFIZUR RAHAMAN
WITH ANISUR RAHMAN KHAN
Uncertainty looms over the much-touted Tk 12,000-crore plan to dredge over 300 rivers by 2018 due to delay in getting dredgers for implementing the project.
Roughly, 50 dredgers would be required to complete the mega-dredging project, including four heavy-duty dredgers from Kuwait, sources said adding that there would be delay in procuring the dredgers required to start the project.
A proposal to procure 11 dredgers has been approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECENC), but it will take at least one and half years to get those dredgers, Water Resources Minister Ramseh Chandra Sen told The Independent yesterday.
He also admitted that the programme had already been delayed due to lack of logistic support.
Only two dredgers outsourced from China have arrived and we have to start the Gorai dredging project, a part of this mega programme, with those dredgers. We are expecting two dredgers from India under the recent agreement, he said but could not give the exact time of their arrival.
Officials of the Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority (BIWTA) told The Independent yesterday that the Sheikhdom had offered four dredgers as gift. But the reality is, even if all formalities were completed today, it would take two years to complete the process, said one official.
According to the sources, the modalities of receiving the dredgers had still not been settled, as Kuwait was yet to ensure financing of the dredgers as gift through the Economic Relation Division (ERD) of Bangladesh.
Emir of Kuwait had expressed desire to gift those four dredgers to Bangladesh during the visit of Bangladesh's Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina to Kuwait in February this year.
Abdul Matin, chief engineer of the dredging division of the BIWTA, said they had sent a proposal for collecting the dredgers from Kuwait as gift on May 5 to the foreign ministry through the shipping ministry.
According to the project proposal, about Tk 407 crore would be spent on procuring the four dredgers, along with a crane boat, tug, crew house boat, officers' house boat and others, from Kuwait.
"We have prepared the project as per the directives of the shipping ministry. The estimated cost has been shown for the sake of records only, but the government of Kuwait will give the dredgers free of cost as per their commitment," Matin said.
"We do not know about the details like who is going to pay the taxes, custom duties or receive relevant documents from the Kuwaiti government," he added.
A project evaluation committee (PEC) meeting was held on October 10, with Planning Commission Member Nasir Uddin Ahmed in the chair.
It was decided at the meeting to write word 'gift' as the mode of financing in the project proposal and the words the government of Kuwait as the source of money.
The ERD has already sent letters to the government of Kuwait formally in this regard, but the Kuwait was yet to confirm the release of dredgers.
The BIWTA officials said they had identified 2,393 kilometres of waterways to be dredged in two phases.
Twenty-three routes are marked for dredging in the first phase, which is scheduled to end by December 2013 at an estimated cost of TK 4,201 crore, and the four-year second phase would start in 2014, for which Tk 7,271 crore would be required.
Under the programme, the total volume of dredged riverbed soil will be 3,276 crore cubic metres, and the BIWTA has only seven age-old dredgers.
(Published in The Independent on Nov 13, 2010)


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Prove capacity to access $100b aid: UNDP chief
FE Report
*
Prove capacity to access $100b aid: UNDP chief

UNDP administrator Helen Clark said Bangladesh should show its strategy and capacity to secure the global climate adaptation fund, which could be as big as US$100 billion a year.

She said her organisation is advocating for the "best system" to deliver international climate financing for smaller developing nations.

"This requires a very smart adaptation strategy," Ms Clark told a press briefing in the city while winding up a three-day visit to Bangladesh, her first since helming the UN agency in 1999.

She said a committee led by the prime ministers of Ethiopia and Norway agreed that a $100 billion annual climate fund is "feasible", even if the fund is ready yet.

The UNDP chief flew Thursday to the far-flung Char Kukri-Mukri Bhola district to see first hand how the islanders are adapting them to a changing climate by planting mangroves. The aim of her visit, she said, is to look at Bangladesh's climate change adaptation issue.

Climate scientists forecast that if sea level rises by up to a metre this century, as many as 30 million Bangladeshis could become climate refugees.

Ms Clark said Bangladesh is the "most exposed country" and the vulnerability of its southwestern region shows how endangered Bangladesh's environment is.

The UNDP top executive noted much of the CDM (Clean Development Mechanism) money under the Kyoto Protocol went to large, emerging nations such as China, India and Brazil. Small and poorer nations couldn't access it, she added.

So, she said, her organisation is advocating for the best system to benefit smaller developing nations like Bangladesh.

Last year's UN climate summit agreed to disburse almost $30 billion over the next three years in quick-start funds under the Copenhagen Accord.

"But all depends on the ongoing climate change talks," she told reporters.

Bangladesh is the second biggest recipient of UNDP development aid in the Asia Pacific region after Afghanistan, she said. Its annual development budget in Bangladesh averages $70-80 million.

She avoided a direct answer when pressed to comment on the latest political situation in Bangladesh and the chaos over giving up the cantonment residence of the Opposition leader Begum Khaleda Zia.

"I think we can contribute to the development of politics, that is, through dialogue. And parliament is a place for that kind of dialogue," said Ms Clark who served as the Prime Minister of New Zealand for nine years.

Earlier, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, calling for quick release of international fund as promised in UN climate conference in Copenhagen, sought Saturday UNDP's support to address poverty and migration induced by a shifting climate.

"We are anxiously waiting for operation of the 'International Climate Fund' and hope COP-16 in December next would establish this fund with specific allocations for Bangladesh as the most vulnerable country (MVC)," she said.

Inaugurating the Asia-Pacific Regional Cluster Conference of UNDP at a local hotel, she expressed the hope that the world leaders would reach a positive agreement based on the Bali Plan of Action with agreed cuts of greenhouse emissions to reduce climate change risk.

Listing her government's various programmes for socio- economic development, she said all efforts of the government are being adversely affected by the impacts of climate change, although the country's share of carbon gas emission is negligible.

She said natural disasters have increased in frequency in recent times in Bangladesh due to adverse impact of climate change that wreak havoc on lives and properties in the country.

"Climate migrants are already pouring into our cities causing social disorder and straining existing infrastructure," she said adding that quarter of the country's landmass would go under water with one meter rise of sea level in the coastal areas.

In this context, she said her present government has adopted a 134-point adaptation and mitigation action plan in facing the climate change challenges caused by global warming.

The plan includes dredging of rivers, recovering cultivable land, afforesting 20 percent of land by 2015, creating green belts on river banks, developing climate resilient crops, using renewable and clean energy and constructing cyclone shelters in the coastal areas.

The Prime Minister said despite resources constraint her government had set up a "Climate Change Resilient Fund' to this end.


----------



## akash57

*Income tax collection grows 29pc in four months*

Income tax collection grew nearly 29 per cent in the first four months of the current fiscal year over the same period in 2009-10, thanks to the impressive performance of import and higher economic activities.

The National Board of Revenue (NBR) received Tk 47.39 billion in income tax in July-October period against its target for Tk 43.19 billion. Last year, the NBR received Tk 37 billion income tax in the first four months.

"We have received Tk 4.20 billion more revenue over the target and achieved 28.34 per cent growth over the corresponding period. This has been possible because of the effective monitoring and drive against tax evasion," said Basir Uddin Ahmed, who heads the income tax administration and monitoring wing.

Taxmen have seen a radical change among the taxpayers in payment of income tax, the tax member said.

"Unwillingness and fear factor in payment of tax has been eliminated with the motivational campaign of the taxmen," he added.

Usually, income tax collection goes ups up in the second half of every fiscal, but this year the revenue board observed huge enthusiasm among the taxpayers from the beginning. 

Revenue collection increased with implementation of the Annual Development Programme (ADP) and other development work.

Officials said a big chunk of money of income tax comes from advance income tax and at source, which is adjustable with the actual tax.

Taxmen said the budgetary measure in fiscal 2010-11 also helped the government collect more revenue. 

In the current fiscal, the NBR has raised Advance Income Tax (AIT) by 2.0 per cent and raised most of the at source taxes aiming to increase the volume of direct tax.

The government has estimated income tax at Tk 210 billion or 29 per cent of the total revenue budget in the current year. 

Income tax officials said the revenue collection target will be surpassed if such trend in revenue collection continues.

NBR has taken a number of initiatives to boost income tax collection. These include spot assessment, motivational campaigns and tax fairs to attract more taxpayers.

Income tax collection grows 29pc in four months


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh to get ADB loan for railway*

Dhaka - Bangladesh will receive a $150 million in loan from the Asian Development Bank (ADB) to improve railroad services, a senior official said on Saturday.

Musharraf Hossain Bhuiyan, secretary of the economic relations division of the finance ministry, told Reuters the loan would be used to revamp the dilapidated railway sector, which has been incurring losses.

A better railway network would also help Bangladesh's trade with neighbouring countries, Bhuiyan said. Most people in Bangladesh use roads, because trains are unreliable or do not service many areas in the country.

Bangladesh railway would utilise the loan to renovate railway tracks and signalling systems, procure modern locomotives, develop railway workshops and construct bridges and other infrastructure, the official said. - Reuters

Bangladesh to get ADB loan for railway - International - IOL | Breaking News | South Africa News | World News | Sport | Business | Entertainment | IOL.co.za


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

BAPEX moves to hunt gas in onshore blocks

*BAPEX moves to hunt gas in onshore blocks*
FHM Humayan Kabir

State-owned petroleum exploration firm BAPEX has taken a massive gas hunt programme in the country&#8217;s untapped onshore gas blocks as it is going to appoint foreign contractor for the exploration works, officials said Saturday.

&#8220;The seismic survey at the untapped gas blocks in the country&#8217;s western region would be started next year. Foreign contractor will conduct seismic survey,&#8221; BAPEX Managing Director Murtoza Ahmed Farooq told the FE.

He said, &#8220;we have already evaluated bids of foreign firms that participated in the tender invited a few months back.&#8221;

Cash-starved Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration and Production Company Ltd (BAPEX) would invest more than Tk2.00 billion to explore oil and gas at the block numbers 3, 6, 8 and 11 situated in greater Pabna, Rajshahi, Faridpur, Mymensingh and Manikganj districts.

&#8220;We are hopeful of finalising selection of the foreign company to conduct two-dimensional seismic survey in the next month (December),&#8221; Mr Farooq said adding the contractor will conduct survey is block numbers 3, 6 and 8.

BAPEX has already conducted survey in block no. 11 and a partial area of block no. 8.

The foreign firm will conduct 2D seismic survey in 3100 line kilometres areas at the untapped blocks in western Bangladesh by December 2012.

&#8220;Since we have shortage of equipment and manpower to hunt oil and natural gas, we are appointing a foreign firm as contractor,&#8221; the BAPEX managing director said.

He said as the energy demand of Bangladesh has been swelling, which has already walloped the supply chain, the energy division has taken the &#8220;first-track programme&#8221; to hunt the locations of possible oil and gas reserves.

Attaching highest priority to looking for gas in the untouched onshore areas, the government has decided to provide adequate money for the state-owned energy explorer, producers and suppliers aimed to ensure the country&#8217;s long-term energy security.

The caretaker government allocated Tk32 billion in FY2009 for next seven years to mend the impoverished BAPEX, replace more than 20-year old two rigs and arrange adequate experts and tools.

&#8220;Since the BAPEX at this moment has had lack of adequate drilling rigs and other tools to start exploration works from next year, we have planned to appoint qualified firms to do the job,&#8221; he said.

Amid growing energy crunch in the country, the government has taken initiatives to boost its hydrocarbon exploration and production activities in the untapped areas in the country.

The Petrobangla has said the country&#8217;s proven gas reserve will start to deplete in 2012 before drying up completely in 2019 unless new discoveries are made.

Hundreds of factories have failed to go into production due to energy crunch, although the investors have spent hundreds of millions of dollars to build up the facilities.

The untapped block numbers 3 and 6 are situated Pabna, Manikganj and greater Faridpur areas and blocks 8 and 11 are situated in the greater Mymensingh areas.

BAPEX would conduct 2D survey, geophysical and geological studies and delineation of drillable subsurface structure in over 1,000 line kilometres areas in blocks 8 and 11 and 2,100 line kilometres at block numbers 3 and 6.

The country has so far not any gas and oil discovery in the western, northern and southwestern districts, which covered more than half of Bangladesh.

All the existing gas fields are situated in the north-east, eastern, and south-eastern parts of the country.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Local shipbuilder to deliver two vessels to German co Nov 26

*Local shipbuilder to deliver two vessels to German co Nov 26
Western Marine creates history*

Pankaj Dastider and Jasim Uddin Haroon

CHITTAGONG, Nov 20: Western Marine Shipyard, a leading shipbuilder of Bangladesh has created a milestone in the country&#8217;s shipping industry by successfully launching the largest and longest marine vessels in Bangladesh.

The company is going to deliver the ice class multipurpose vessels of 5200 DWT each &#8211; EMS SEA and EMS RIVER &#8211; to the German owner Ms Grona Shipping GmbH formally from Chittagong Dry Dock on November 26 next.

Each of the ships has been built at the cost of Tk 1800 million under a contract signed for building as many as 12 ships for the same German company. The company will make complete delivery of all the 12 ships within 2012 as per contract signed in 2008.

Industries Minister Dilip Barua will attend the vessels&#8217; delivery and reception ceremony of the two vessels as chief guest while Martin Biesel, state secretary of the federal foreign office of FRG and Holger Michael, ambassador of Germany in Bangladesh, will be present as special guests.

Each ship is multipurpose dry cargo equipped for carriage of containers having strength for heavy cargo with overall length of 99.53 metres and draught load 9.00 metre and the container capacity is 108 TEUs in the hold and 88 TEUs in the hatches.

Gross tonnage of each of these Antigua flag vessels is 3500 MT and net tonnage is 1382 MT. The export price of each of the vessels is 8.0 million euros (US$11 million).

WMS officials said sea trial of the ships was accomplished by the engineers of the vessels&#8217; German buyer Grona Shipping on November 15 in the sea waters of Bangladesh.

The 40-men strong special team headed by owner of the company came to Chittagong from Germany and joined the day-night sea trial. They made the voyage with the ships at 9.00 am from Chittagong and returned at 9.00 pm at 12 nautical miles an hour in the deep waters of Kutubdia.

The engineers and crew were fully satisfied at the performance of both the vessels after examining their machineries and speed capacity, they said.

WMS managing director Shakhawat Hossain said, the ships have been built with the world&#8217;s sophisticated machineries.

He said that it was a great achievement for Bangladesh that it is building 12 highly sophisticated ships for a German company. Building of eight more ships for the German company has been going on at the shipyard in Chittagong.

He said that they have successfully completed two ships now and expressed the hope that other countries would come forward with orders of building bigger ships for them.

Earlier in December 2008, the local ship building giant inked a deal to build 12 vessels for the company.

Sakhawat said, &#8220;These vessels are bridge controlled. Bridge controlled vessels are operated remotely having few people on the engine room. Those can also ply on the ice.&#8221;

Western Marine Shipyard Ltd was established in 2000. In 2008, the Chittagong-based company set up a Tk2.00 billion shipyard and slipways at Kolagaon on the bank of the river Karnaphuli with orders from European companies to build 18 ships at a price of US$180 million.


----------



## akash57

*KL to regularise 3 lakh workers*
*Canada may hire agricultural workers first time from Bangladesh*

Malaysia has started regularising three lakh undocumented Bangladeshi workers and will hire more on completion of their regularisation, Expatriates' Welfare and Overseas Employment Minister Khandaker Mosharraf Hossain has said.

The workers remained undocumented since they were employed through "underhand dealings" that involved some Bangladeshi private recruitment agencies, the minister told journalists at Shahjalal International Airport on his return home yesterday after a two-week visit to Mexico, Canada and Switzerland.

"We have excellent bilateral relations with Malaysia. It is a gesture of goodwill that Malaysia is absorbing the undocumented workers in its economy," Mosharraf said.

"They are not being arrested or harassed. Malaysia is gradually regularising them. Once they are regularised, Malaysia will hire more workers from Bangladesh," he said.

Mosharraf, also minister for labour and employment, said some private recruitment agencies sent there more workers than what was required.

"About 120 workers were hired for a company which actually needed only 20."

He said Canada has agreed in principle to hire agricultural workers from Bangladesh for short terms. Negotiations on the matter would be done during the Bangladesh visit of the premier of Canada's Saskatchewan province in January next year.

The minister travelled to Mexico on November 8 to attend a conference of Global Forum for Migration and Development (GFMD).

He went to Canada from there on 12 November and met Bangladeshi expatriates and apparel buyers. Mosharraf also attended a meeting of the ILO governing body in Geneva.

Malaysia, hosting some five lakh Bangladeshis, stopped hiring Bangladeshi workers in March last year for anomalies in recruitment process.

Referring to his visit to Canada, the minister said Canada's Saskatchewan Province needs many workers for its farms. It usually recruits labourers from the Caribbean countries but now it wants to hire workers from Bangladesh.

He said Bangladesh and Canada would establish an institute to train the workers who would migrate to the province. The minister did not mention the required number of workers.

Mosharraf said the governments of the two countries would handle the recruitment process. The issues of salary and facilities for the workers would be settled during the province premier's visit to Bangladesh in January.

On his meeting with apparel buyers in Canada, he said the buyers are happy with present wage structure for garment workers in Bangladesh. The misunderstandings that arose from the labour unrest in Bangladesh's garment sector are over now.

About the GFMD conference, he said representatives from 140 countries gathered in Mexico and discussed how migrants help both the source country and the employer nation.

The participants put emphasis on ensuring the rights of migrant workers and decent working conditions, he said.

"It was a meeting to create awareness. No agreement was signed there," said the minister.

KL to regularise 3 lakh workers


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

More buyers shift to Bangladesh

*More buyers shift to Bangladesh*

Garment items made for leading global brands are put on display at a showroom of an apparel factory in Gazipur. International buyers are flocking to Bangladesh as it offers competitive prices for its textile products. Photo: Amran Hossain

Refayet Ullah Mirdha

Opportunities are widening as globally renowned apparel brands look to source more garments from Bangladesh amid the widening recovery from financial crisis.

Some buyers have already shifted to Bangladesh from competing countries, while others are increasing order quantities.

Prices of garments in China, Turkey, Sri Lanka, Cambodia and Vietnam have gone up due to higher production costs. Bangladesh has also diversified its product range and marketing over the last few years.

Apparel exports grew by more than 30 percent in the first quarter (July-September) of the current fiscal year, riding on high demand for competitively priced items.

Export Promotion Bureau data shows knit products worth $2.18 billion and woven worth $1.79 billion were exported during the time &#8212; 32 percent and 30 percent more than a year earlier.

Top German brands Hugo Boss and Adidas are in talks with local apparel-maker Viyellatex Group to buy direct for the first time, in 2011.

Michael Otto, chairman of Otto Gmbh and Co KG, said in an interview that the German retail chain is investing 20 million euros (Tk 197 crore) in Dhaka to run a social business that produces garments.

German lifestyle brand s.Oliver moved to a new, bigger Dhaka office last month to strengthen sourcing.

Retail giants including Wal-Mart, JC Penny, Zara, Tesco, IKEA, Marks and Spencer, H and M, G-Star Raw, Uniqlo and Li & Fung have also increased quantities purchased from Bangladesh.

Spanish retail chain Inditex Group, which manages eight brands (Zara, Pull and Bear, Massimo Dutti, Bershka, Stradivarius, Oysho, Zara Home and Uterq&#252;e), also plans to expand sourcing.

Apparel exports to Japan, a newer market, started picking up after 2008, when Tokyo announced the China+1 strategyto shift sourcing focussed on China to other nations, such as Bangladesh.

Fast Retailing Company Ltd, which owns Japan&#8217;s casual-clothing chain Uniqlo, signed a $100,000 deal with Grameen Bank Group on July 13 to produce garments at the group&#8217;s factories. Uniqlo opened a liaison office in Dhaka in 2008.

Other Japanese companies, including Maruhisa, Yokohama Tape, TM Textiles, NI Teijin, CHORI, FVG and Onward Holdings Co, also began doing business in Bangladesh.

Apparel exports have grown to South Africa, New Zealand, Canada, Brazil, Mexico and Australia.

&#8220;It&#8217;ll not be difficult to double export earnings from apparels as international buyers are coming at such a higher rate,&#8221; said Abdus Salam Murshedy, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association.

But success hinges on a smooth supply of gas and power to the factories and relieving congestion at the Chittagong Port, he said.

Mohammad Hatem, vice-president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said apparel-makers have the capacity to cater to additional orders, but the power crisis, and high cotton prices hold them back.

Economist Wahiduddin Mahmud said the sector has shown resilience in the face of global recession.

&#8220;While some effect of the recession was felt belatedly in early 2010, the industry seems to have emerged from it even stronger and more competitive in the global market,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;In fact, the main reason why Bangladesh&#8217;s garment export has been able to withstand the recession is its ability to capture higher shares of the US and European Union markets at a time when the total volume of garment trade has contracted.&#8221;

&#8220;The future looks even more promising, as China may increasingly lose its competitive edge in garment export due to its rising wage costs and a possible revaluation of its currency,&#8221; said Mahmud, a former caretaker government adviser.

&#8220;Among our garment entrepreneurs, those who are smart enough may now be able to exercise some bargaining power in price negotiations as well,&#8221; he added. &#8220;True, Bangladesh is known as a low-cost supplier of garments. But the low average unit price of exported garment is mainly due to the kind of basic apparel items that we export. For similar kinds of items, our exports fetch similar or sometimes even higher prices compared to those from, say, Vietnam or Pakistan.

&#8220;Yet our garment industry faces formidable challenges. Its competitiveness is mainly derived from low wages, which also remains a potential source of labour unrest, even with newly announced minimum wage rates. There are large variations across the garment factories in productivity and managerial efficiency. Improved productivity needs to be translated into better labour conditions. To stay competitive while maintaining sound labour relations will require a restructuring of the industry. That process will not be painless,&#8221; the economist said.

If the country wants to move up the value chain in global trade, a skilled labour force and better management are required. &#8220;That will also make it possible to raise wage rates as labour productivity increases,&#8221; he said.

The more immediate challenges are improving the efficiency of Chittagong Port and ensuring energy supplies, he added.

reefat@thedailystar.net


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Dipu Moni looks to Japanese, Chinese development fillips
EPA with Tokyo, Kunming bid stressed*

Dipu Moni looks to Japanese, Chinese development fillips

November 21, 2010

Sheikh Shahariar Zaman

The government is considering signing economic partnership agreement (EPA) with Japan to strengthen bilateral relations between the two Asian countries.

&#8220;The bilateral trade between the two countries has reached $1.3 billion and in the future we want to sign EPA with Tokyo to make exports and imports and investments easier,&#8221; said an official at the foreign ministry.

The EPA covers the entire range of issues including export and import facilitation, customised tariff rate structure and investment opportunities.

Japan has EPA with a number of countries where it has significant economic interests.

The government is also planning to create an &#8216;exclusive industrial corridor&#8217; under the framework of export processing zone for the Japanese investors, the official said.

&#8220;Foreign minister Dipu Moni on Sunday held a meeting with a Japanese business delegation on the issue and sought their assistance in this regard,&#8221; he said.

The minister asked the delegation to fund the Padma bridge, Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane highway and help develop the railway infrastructure, he added.

&#8220;The Japanese team also expressed their interest in the issues,&#8221; he said adding, &#8220;Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will visit Japan this month and it is expected she will strike a deal with the Japanese government for funding Padma bridge.&#8221;

&#8220;Japan has helped us in developing the Bangabandhu Bridge and this time we seek their help in building the Padma bridge,&#8221; he said.

Another foreign ministry official said Dr Dipu Moni sought assistance from a Chinese delegation to materialise the Kunming initiative when they met her at her office Sunday.

The Kunming initiative will physically link Bangladesh and China and it could be done through road and rail networks, he said.

&#8220;If the network can be developed through Myanmar, Chinese products can be shipped to Dhaka at lower costs and it is also important for Bangladesh to make the deep-sea port viable,&#8221; he added.

Bangladesh also sought $1.2 billion in Chinese assistance in developing the deep-sea port in Sonadia to make the country a regional hub of cargo handling taking in the entire region stretching from China to Nepal and Bhutan.

&#8220;Dr Dipu Moni sought Chinese support in agriculture, climate change management, renewable energy and infrastructure,&#8221; the official said.

The foreign minister urged the Chinese delegation to request their business people to invest more in Bangladesh that offers attractive tax and legal regime along with cheap and efficient workforce.


----------



## eastwatch

WB commits $1.9b to cut recession impact
FE Report

The World Bank (WB) pledged to lend out a total US$1.9 billion during 2008 and 2009 fiscal years to help Bangladesh ward off the impact of the global economic crisis, according to a new study.

The study by Independent Evaluation Group, an agency responsible for watching the bank, said in 2009, the Washington-based lender's commitment from its soft-lending arm amounted to $1.1 billion, while it was $0.8 billion in 2008 financial year. 

The actual disbursement during the period totalled $1.1 billion, the IEG assessment estimated. 

Bangladesh saw its growth rate wipe out by 0.68 per cent due to the global crisis as the economic growth pared back to 5.73 per cent in 2009 fiscal, down from 6.42 per cent in the pre-crisis fiscal year of 2007.

The bank estimated that the economic downturn left an estimated 50 million more people in extreme poverty last year and some 64 million more will fall into that category by the end of 2010 across the globe.

"Even in a financial crisis, the WB needs to support the crucial requisites for long-term results-fiscal and debt sustainability, structural reforms, environmental and social sustainability, and actions to reduce risks related to climate change," the IEG said in its report.

In 2009-10 fiscal, the bank also channelled $130 million in development policy loans to support Bangladesh's efforts to minimise the impact of food crisis and improve the social safety nets.

The International Finance Corporation (IFC), the bank's private sector lending arm, was also active in Bangladesh to help the nation cope with the global crisis.

The corporation's investment in six areas reached $164 million from fiscal 2009 through the third quarter of 2010.

Vinod Thomas, who heads the IEG, said: "The World Bank Group's response has fitted the nature of the crisis-which called for a fiscal expansion to compensate for sharply declining trade and private capital flows. The financing from the WB and other IFIs (international financial institutions) has helped in the worldwide effort to avert what might have been a harsher global downturn." 

"The ensuing challenges are with emerging fiscal imbalances, higher debt levels and financial sector vulnerabilities-and with ensuring that the increase in spending produces sustainable results."

The World Bank disbursed a record US$80.6 billion during 2009 and 2010 fiscal years to respond to the global economic crisis-more than any other international financial institution.

The IEG's evaluation sought to achieve three objectives: support the most vulnerable, maintain long-term infrastructure investment and sustain the potential for private sector-led growth.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*RMG exports to benefit from relaxed EU rules*

RMG exports to benefit from relaxed EU rules

Refayet Ullah Mirdha

Bangladesh&#8217;s apparel exports will benefit from Europe&#8217;s relaxed rules for the least developed countries (LDCs) under the generalised system of preferences (GSP) in textile trade, experts said.

The new rules of origin (RoO) adopted by the European Union will be effective from January 1.

The biggest change is that single-stage processing (manufactured from fabric) will be allowed in many cases, instead of only two-stage processing (manufactured from yarn).

It means most apparel items from all LDCs will get duty-free access, no matter where the raw materials originate. The standard import duty for readymade garments in the EU is 12 percent.

The GSP is a trade arrangement allowing reduced or zero tariff on imports from developing countries; and the RoO determines whether imported goods really do originate in the countries covered by the GSP.

Mustafizur Rahman, executive director of Centre for Policy Dialogue (CPD), sees the new move as a boon for Bangladesh.

&#8220;Once implemented, if any exporter uses imported fabrics, manufactures in Bangladesh and exports to the EU, he will get the GSP facility.&#8221;

A majority of the woven garment exporters import fabrics from China because the backward linkage industry is not strong like knitwear, Rahman said.

He, however, thinks the domestic backward linkage industry will face slight competition because many manufacturers import fabrics from other countries, especially China.

Rahman suggested the government continue an adequate supply of gas and power to the backward linkage industries so that they can produce fabrics and yarn in time to tackle competition.

&#8220;Apparel exports to the EU will increase manifold for the new move.&#8221;

Zillul Hye Razi, trade adviser of EU trade delegation to Bangladesh, is also upbeat on reaping more benefit from the new move by woven and knit exporters.

&#8220;It may also provide opportunities for the local exporters to go for the higher end of the EU market as Bangladesh could not benefit from the GSP under the existing rules, as a high quality fabric is not sufficiently manufactured locally.&#8221;

Abdul Hai Sarker, president of Bangladesh Textile Mills Association, said the backward linkage industry is fully equipped to take on the challenge, at least for knitwear.

reefat@thedailystar.net


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Western Marine to hand over two 5200DWT vessels
*

Western Marine to hand over two 5200DWT vessels






EMSSEA and EMSRIVER, renamed Grona Ammersum and Grona Biessum. Source: PriyoAustralia.com.au - connecting community people - Bangladeshi "Western Marine" launches ice-class vessels

NURUL AMIN, CHITTAGONG

Nov 23: With orders on the rise, global shipbuilding majors are finding it






difficult to accommodate orders for small and medium vessels, which has given new starters, like Bangladesh, a golden opportunity to carve a slice of the shipbuilding pie. Taking a cue, Bangladesh-based shipbuilders, like Western Marine, are now gearing up to cut their teeth into this highly competitive market by churning out ships that are at par with global technical standards, and help earn precious foreign exchange for the country.

Westen Marine is all set to create history of sorts when two of its vessels are handed over to their German owner on November 26.

The 100-metre-long 5,200 DWT ice-class multi-purpose cargo vessels &#8211; Grona Ammersum and Grona Biessum &#8211; the largest-ever built in Bangladesh, will be handed over to German owner Grona Shipping GmbH & Co. KG, in a grand ceremony in Chittagong Dry Dock Ltd. About 60 dignitaries from Europe, comprising members from the German embassy, German ministries and representatives of marine machinery makers, are scheduled to attend the launch.

Foreign missions, industrialists and a number of media-heads have also been invited to this landmark event.

Industries minister Dilip Barua will be the chief guest, while German ambassador Holger Michael and state secretary of Foreign Office of the Federal Republic of Germany, Martin Biesel, will be the special guests.

The vessels were earlier tested on the Karnaphuli in July, and, later, completed successful dock and sea trials on November 14 and 15, respectively.

According to sources, Western Marine&#8217;s success lies in streamlining its operations to achieve better efficiencies.

The company&#8217;s procurement department buys 80 per cent of the raw material from outside the country.

As Western Marine avails the facility of a bonded warehouse, there is no duty to pay on the equipment and the finished vessels. Their data-base system manages and monitors the warehousing facilities, and ensures that the materials coming in and going out, are taken through customs and are dealt properly. The company has adopted efficient methods of production, using mega-blocks, thereby saving time and costs.

During the testing phase, the operations department checks the condition of a ship, ensuring the navigation systems, mooring and shifting are all in order.

Their delivery protocol department then collects the necessary documents and certificates, and prepares them for handing over to the owners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*RMG exports rise as demand buoyant Shipment grows 37pc in four months*

RMG exports rise as demand buoyant

Refayet Ullah Mirdha






Garment exports went up by more than 37 percent in the first four months of the current fiscal year compared to the same period a year ago, according to government data.

The growth came due to a higher demand for Bangladeshi textile products abroad and the success of the country in exploring new markets.

In the July-October period, the country fetched $6.8 billion from exports.

The latest data from the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) shows that Bangladesh exported knitwear items worth $2.88 billion, a 37.97 percent rise, during the period.

Woven items logged in $2.34 billion with a growth of 39.45 percent.

Jalal Ahmed, vice-chairman of EPB, said exports from Bangladesh are increasing mainly because of higher shipments to the new destinations and a rebound in exports of some items such as leather and leather goods.

&#8220;We are also maintaining a good export growth in China and Japan,&#8221; Ahmed said.

India has also become a good market for Bangladesh, and so apparel export is growing, he said.

Ahmed said export of leather and leather goods faced a serious setback a few months ago due to anthrax scare, but such exports are rebounding now.

He said some non-traditional items like plastic waste have entered the export basket.

Habibur Rahman, acting president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, attributed the export growth to a shift in orders from other competing countries, especially China, the world&#8217;s largest apparel supplier.

&#8220;The knitwear sector is receiving a significant number of orders as those were diverted from China to Bangladesh due to higher production cost there,&#8221; Rahman said.

Abdus Salam Murshedy, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said the global financial meltdown was a blessing for Bangladesh.

&#8220;Many international buyers have shifted their orders to Bangladesh from other countries for higher cost of production during the global recession,&#8221; Murshedy said.

Stable cotton prices and smooth operations of Chittagong Port are necessary to ensure a sustainable growth of apparel exports, he said.

reefat@thedailystar.net


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*US $ 19.874 million Indian investment in Adamjee EPZ*

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

DHAKA, Nov 22 (BSS)- BRFL Bangladesh Private Limited, an Indian company, will set up a garment manufacturing industries in the Adamjee Export Processing Zone.

This 100 percent foreign owned company will invest 19.874 million US dollar in setting up their unit to produce garments related items, a handout said here today.

The company will also create employment opportunity for 8,884 Bangladeshi nationals.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority and BRFL Bangladesh Private Limited in BEPZA Complex here today.

Md Moyjuddin Ahmed, member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and Nazim Khan and president of garments division of BRFL Bangladesh Private Limited signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations.

Jnan Ranjan Sil, Member (Engineering), AZM Azizur Rahman, General Manager (Investment Promotion), Md Khorshed Alam, General Manager (Public Relations) and other officials of BEPZA were present at the signing ceremony.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Export earnings rise by 37pc in July-October*

Business

Kazi Azizul Islam






Export earnings in the last month made an astounding leap of 65 per cent from that of October 2009 as exporters sent more consignments to foreign destinations while an increased cost of raw materials compelled importers to pay more.

The country&#8217;s export earnings in October 2010 amounted to $1,688 million, announced the Export Promotion Bureau on Monday.

With this, the export proceeds in the first four months of the current fiscal year amounted to $6.72 billion, posting a 37 per cent growth over that in the corresponding period of the last fiscal year.

According to the EPB report, readymade garments accounted for 78 per cent, or $5.24 billion, of the total export earnings during the period, achieving a 39 per cent year-on-year growth. Export of home textiles fetched $176 million, tarry towels $47 million and non-apparel textiles more than $324 million or nearly 5 per cent of the total export proceeds in the July-October period.

In the apparel segment, knitwear export proceeds in the four months amounted to around $2.89 billion, rising by 38 per cent year on year. The earnings from woven or cut and sewn garment export in the period came to $2.34 billion, posting a 39.5 per cent year-on-year rise.

Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers&#8217; and Exporters&#8217; Association president Abdus Salam Murshedy said garment exporters had to struggle hard to achieve such a tremendous growth.

He said, although there were plenty of opportunities on the global market for expanding the country&#8217;s export volume, manufacturers here were deterred from taking advantage of the situation by gas and energy crisis, shortage of skilled manpower, and slothful port services.

&#8216;Buyers across the globe have much confidence in Bangladeshi suppliers. So, if the infrastructure can be strengthened, exporters will be able to continue with sustaining such a high growth rate, may be even more,&#8217; he observed.

Anwar-Ul-Alam Chowdhury Parvez, chairman of Evince, a leading fabric and garment manufacturing group, said the earnings from garment exports increased so much as a sharp rise in the cost of raw materials pushed the price level up.

Parvez attributed the stiff price hike of cotton-based knitwear and denim wear, the two prime export goods, to the more than 50 per cent rise in cotton and yarn prices over the past few months.

Earnings from most of the non-garment export items also increased significantly in the period, the EPB report shows.

The proceeds from frozen shrimp and fish exports in July-October amounted to $208 million, posting a 38 per cent year-on-year growth, that from raw jute exports amounted to $98 million, up by 47 per cent, jute goods and jute yarns $156 million, up by 56 per cent, and jute products $61 million, posting a 16 per cent growth. Export earnings from finished leather advanced by 42 per cent year on year to $86 million and footwear by 51 per cent to $98 million.

The export earning from bicycles in the four months however posted a 4 per cent negative growth year on year, amounting to $35 million, and furniture a 5 per cent negative growth, amounting to $5 million.

Exports of agricultural products, including fresh vegetables, foliages, fruits, spices, and dry foods brought in $120 million, making a 38 per cent average growth but, in this category, the earning from tea exports declined to $0.6 million, showing a 66 per cent negative growth.


----------



## eastwatch

RMG exports rise as demand buoyant
Tuesday, November 23, 2010
BusinessRMG exports rise as demand buoyant
Shipment grows 37pc in four months
Refayet Ullah Mirdha

Garment exports went up by more than 37 percent in the first four months of the current fiscal year compared to the same period a year ago, according to government data.

The growth came due to a higher demand for Bangladeshi textile products abroad and the success of the country in exploring new markets.

In the July-October period, the country fetched $6.8 billion from exports.

The latest data from the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) shows that Bangladesh exported knitwear items worth $2.88 billion, a 37.97 percent rise, during the period.

Woven items logged in $2.34 billion with a growth of 39.45 percent. 

Jalal Ahmed, vice-chairman of EPB, said exports from Bangladesh are increasing mainly because of higher shipments to the new destinations and a rebound in exports of some items such as leather and leather goods.

"We are also maintaining a good export growth in China and Japan," Ahmed said.

India has also become a good market for Bangladesh, and so apparel export is growing, he said.

Ahmed said export of leather and leather goods faced a serious setback a few months ago due to anthrax scare, but such exports are rebounding now.

He said some non-traditional items like plastic waste have entered the export basket. 

Habibur Rahman, acting president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, attributed the export growth to a shift in orders from other competing countries, especially China, the world's largest apparel supplier.

"The knitwear sector is receiving a significant number of orders as those were diverted from China to Bangladesh due to higher production cost there," Rahman said.

Abdus Salam Murshedy, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said the global financial meltdown was a blessing for Bangladesh. 

"Many international buyers have shifted their orders to Bangladesh from other countries for higher cost of production during the global recession," Murshedy said.

Stable cotton prices and smooth operations of Chittagong Port are necessary to ensure a sustainable growth of apparel exports, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*BATEXPO begins*

Dhaka, Nov 25 (bdnews24.com) The annual apparel export fair has kicked off at the city's Bangabandhu Conference Centre. 

The three-day 'Bangladesh Apparel and Textile Exposition', better known as BATEXPO, is organised by the Bangladesh Garments Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA), the trade body that accounts for the largest share of export-earning for the country. 

Finance minister AMA Muhith inaugurated the fair on Thursday. 

The garment industry leaders expect a better response from foreign buyers from this year's show. 

The minister assured the organisers of all kinds of support for the readymade garment industry and said the government would continue offering stimulus packages in this sector. 

"The government is considering a Tk 100 crore stimulus package for the garment industry," the minister added. 

BGMEA president Salam Murshedy said at the inaugural function, "Our production cost has gone up compared to other countries due to short supply of gas and electricity, high interest rates, price hike of cotton and other accessories in the global market." 

Murshedy urged the government to ensure proper support and hoped for a bigger projection of sales this year despite the fallout of the global recession. 

Finance minister Muhith said, "Electricity will not remain as a problem by March next year as an additional 2000 mega watt of electricity will be added to the national grid." 

He also told the businessmen to keep the pressure on the banks regarding the interest rates. 

About spot orders from the buyers, Murshedy said it amounted to $ 41.64 million in last year's BATEXPO. 

Bangladesh exported knitwear worth at least $ 2.88 billion in the first four months of the current fiscal, up 29.63 percent than the export target and 37.97 percent higher than the corresponding period of the last fiscal. 

Woven garments worth at least $ 2.34 billion were also exported during the period, up 13.70 percent than the target and 39.45 percent higher than last year's export during the period. 

A total of 137 stalls have been set up in the fair this year by 87 companies of host Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, China, Hong Kong, Japan, Thailand and Brazil. 

Opposition leader and BNP chief Khaleda Zia is scheduled to attend the closing ceremony on Saturday. 

BATEXPO begins | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## akash57

*Govt. offers $1b stimulus package to SMEs*

The government will offer a stimulus package of $1.0 billion (Tk 100 crore) for the small and medium entrepreneurs to diversify and explore new markets around the globe.

"The government is providing little support for market diversification and in this regard it will give a package worth $1.0 billion for the small and medium entrepreneurs," Finance Minister AMA Muhith said on Thursday.

These entrepreneurs will be kept put of the bonded warehouse facility and they will enjoy all the facilities entitled to them until June 30 next year, the minister added.

Mr Muhith was speaking at the opening ceremony of the 21st Bangladesh Apparel and Textile Exposition Batexpo-2010 at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre in the city.

Quoting the electricity crisis, the minister said Bangladesh will get 2000MW power more by 2011.

The three-day annual apparel export fair has been organized by Bangladesh Garments Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA)-the apex trade body that accounts for the largest share of export-earning for the country.

Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan, Commerce Minister Muhammad Faruk Khan, Labour and Employment Minister Khandaker Mosharraf Hossain, LGRD Minister Syed Ashraful Islam and Textile and Jute Minister Abdul Latif Siddique, were present at the inaugural ceremony. 

Earlier, BGMEA president Abdus Salam Murshedy drew the government's attention to the cent per cent disbursement of the declared stimulus package for smooth implementation of the recently declared wage for the workers.

"The government should implement its announced package as early as possible as it becomes a big challenge for 60-65 per cent small and medium entrepreneurs to implement the new wage structure," Mr Murshedy said.

The garment industry leaders are expecting better and more positive responses from foreign buyers from this year's display. 

Bangladesh exported knitwear worth $ 2.88 billion in the first four months of the current fiscal year, 29.63 per cent higher than the export goal and 37.97 percent higher than the corresponding period of last fiscal year.

Woven garment worth $ 2.34 billion were exported in this period, 13.70 per cent higher than the target and 39.45 per cent higher than last year's export during this period. 

There are 137 stalls from 87 companies including Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, China, Hong Kong, Japan, Thailand and Brazil in the fair.

BSS adds: Muhith said the country did not have market diversity, but now it has attained diversity in export market with the offering of small incentives to garment entrepreneurs. "More has to be done for them in this regard," he opined.

Although apparel sector does not pay much to the national exchequer, it created a large number of jobs and made people self- reliant, he said, adding the government provides support for it for this reason.

The country could overcome global recession successfully, he said mentioning that during last financial year (2009-10), export rose by 4 pc. "The growth rate might be low, but it maintained growth," he said. 

Appreciating BGMEA for its social responsibility, he said an industry after making growth play many roles, and BGMEA also did it. 

"When food prices went up, I wanted BGMEA to supply rice to garment workers at a government subsidized price, and I believe the association would do it," he said. 

He said the demand of the industry for power generators and dormitory is under government's consideration. Besides, a decision for withdrawal of 15 percent VAT on house rent of RMG factories would be taken next year.

Abdul Latif Siddiqui said the government of Sheikh Hasina made necessary arrangements for captive power generators and offered stimulus packages for RMG owners.

He urged the entrepreneurs for remaining alert so that their units do not become sick, as it would be a burden on the economy. Labourers are the main force, he said urging the entrepreneurs for maintaining a sound relation with them. 

Syed Ashraful Islam said through this exposition, trade in the RMG sector would be expanded. 

Commerce Minister Muhammad Faruk Khan and Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan also spoke at the function.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina now abroad was supposed to inaugurate the gala show. Finance Minister AMA inaugurated the BATEXPO 2010 on her behalf.

Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan offered the garment exporters to use the Mongla port at concessional rate. "If you use Mongla port, we will reduce the port charges for you," he said.

He assured that special ferry service would be arranged for the garment cargoes to reach them speedily to the Mongla port.

"At present you need 15 hours to send containers from Dhaka to Chittagong through rail. Let me assure you that it will take only eight hours to send your containers from Dhaka to Mongla port," he said.

Regarding the charges at Chittagong port the Minister indicated to a good news by next month.

2000mw addl electricity by next year: Muhith


----------



## akash57

*Bangladeshs apparel sector on high tide*

As the world is restoring from the effects of global economic slump, more opportunities are coming to Bangladesh, with a host of internationally reputed apparel brands eyeing the country for sourcing more garments. 

Few buyers have already turned to Bangladesh for importing garments, while leaving the other countries in competition, and others too are raising the magnitude of their orders. 

Higher cost of production have caused the garment prices in Turkey, China, Cambodia, Sri Lanka and Vietnam to rise, while Bangladesh too has expanded its product range and marketing strategy for past several years.

Backed by the rising demand for reasonably priced products, there has been a growth of over 30 percent in apparel exports during July to September, this year.

As revealed by the Export Promotion Bureau statistics, $2.18 billion worth of knit products and $1.79 billion worth of woven products were exported during the period, which depicts a year-on-year rise of 32 percent and 30 percent respectively.

In recent times, there has been a rise in countrys apparel exports to Canada, Mexico, South Africa, Australia, New Zealand and Brazil.

As big retail brands like JC Penny, Tesco, Wal-Mart, Zara, H and M, IKEA, Marks and Spencer, G-Star Raw, Li & Fung and Uniqlo, have raised the quantum of their purchases from Bangladesh, Spanish retail chain Inditex Group is also preparing to raise its exports from the country.

Further, leading German brands like Hugo Boss and Adidas are also in discussions with Bangladesh based apparel manufacturer Viyellatex Group for directly purchasing the stakes from the company in 2011, for the first time.

The German retail chain, Otto Gmbh and Co KG is also likely to invest Euro 20 million (Tk 197 crore) for operating a social business in Dhaka that manufactures garments.

Moreover, firms from Japan including TM Textiles, Maruhisa, NI Teijin, Yokohama Tape, CHORI, Onward Holdings Co and FVG have also started trading in Bangladesh. Bangladeshs apparel exports to Japan, a fresh market, began to rise since 2008 after Tokyo announced its China+1 strategy aimed at shifting its large scale exports from China to other countries like Bangladesh.

Bangladesh : Bangladesh?s apparel sector on high tide - Apparel News Bangladesh


----------



## akash57

*Tata Motors to set up second light vehicles unit in Bangladesh*
*New base may help firm make deeper inroads into Europe, which provides duty- and quota-free access*

Tata Motors Ltd plans to set up a second factory in Bangladesh, one of its main export destinations for commercial vehicles, in six months to cater to growing sales of small and light commercial vehicles.

Indias largest auto maker by sales revenue is the junior partner in a 60:40 joint venture with Bangladeshs Nitol Motors Ltd for nearly two decades.

Nita Co. Ltd, which has been the sole distributor of Tata Motors small, medium and heavy-duty trucks in Bangladesh since 1991, has an assembling unit for medium and heavy-duty trucks.

Under the same joint venture agreement, whats in the works is a new factory for which we are currently surveying the land, said Abdul Matlub Ahmed, chairman of Nitol Niloy Group of Industries, on phone from Dhaka.

Ahmed added that the new factory will assemble small and light commercial vehicles that have so far been imported from India, allowing Nita to avoid levies and price them more competitively.

Currently 25,000 commercial vehicles are sold in Bangladesh in a year. Ahmed said the market is expected to grow three-fold in four years to 70,000 units and Nita will account for half the sales.

With the increasing business in Bangladesh, Nita Co. Ltd is now in the process of evaluating the possibility of increasing the production capacity in Bangladesh, and also exploring the possibility of starting assembly of light and small commercial vehicles for Bangladesh, a Tata Motors spokesperson said in an emailed response.

Both Tata Motors and Nitol Motors declined to specify the investment in the new factory.

Pankaj Chaddha, director, India, Ernst and Young, said any company transferring technology to a joint venture generates revenue both as royalty and from sales at the joint venture, besides providing strategic support to its partner.

The new factory will assemble models such as the Tata Magic, Ace and Iris. Ahmed said the site would be finalized in two-three weeks, after which Nita will seek an approval from the senior management of Tata Motors. He expects the unit to start production in six months. The facility will roll out 15,000 vehicles in the first year and reach 40,000 units in the next year. The second phase of the project would entail establishing a vendor base around the factory.

Ahmed met 27 Tata Motors suppliers in Pune last week. Officials from Tata Motors factory in Uttarakhand, where it makes the Ace range, have also started visiting Bangladesh, said a supplier familiar with the development, asking not to be named.

The new manufacturing base may also help Tata Motors make deeper inroads into Europe.

The European Unions everything but arms arrangement provides duty- and quota-free access for a multitude of products from 49 least developed countries, including Bangladesh, according to the European Commissions website.

The decision on exports from Bangladesh, however, will be Tata Motors, said Ahmed.

Mahantesh Sabarad, senior vice-president, equity, at brokerage Fortune Equity Brokers Ltd, said Tata Motors is capable of independent presence in overseas markets, but it makes sense to emulate the Bangladesh model elsewhere if it can tie up with a local partner as strong as Nitol. The joint venture has paid off, he said.

Tata Motors to set up second light vehicles unit in Bangladesh - Home - livemint.com


----------



## akash57

*WMS-built ships to symbolise 'Bangladesh is rising'*

CHITTAGONG, Nov 25: Western Marine Shipyard will deliver a pair of the largest vessels ever built in Bangladesh to Germany tomorrow (Friday) in Chittagong.

"Grona Ammersum" and "Grona Biessum" are both 100 metre long and 5200 deadweight tonnage (DWT) ice class vessels built in compliance with the latest IMO (international maritime organisation) guidelines under the supervision of class Germanischer Lloyd.

The vessels have been designed to sustain in cryogenic weather condition and certified as E3 ice class vessels, organisers said at a press conference at a local hotel in the city today.

Chairman of Western Marine Shipyard Saiful Islam said these vessels are the first two in a series of 12 ships built for Grona Shipping based in Leer, Germany. The ships made a successful sea trial on November 15 last.

Lauding the role of the grand alliance government he said that the government has provided all-out support and infrastructure facilities to the ship building industry.

"The government has extended all possible facilities including the infrastructural ones at least in the ship building sector without which it would have been quite impossible for us to accomplish such a highly sophisticated task," Islam said.

Managing Director of the ship building company Shakhawat Hossain said it is once again proved that Bangladesh can build world class sophisticated ships with full satisfaction of customers from the advanced country like Germany.

Jalal Khaled, quality management director of Western Marine, owner of the vessels Mr. Markku Vedder from Grona Shipping, Germany, Mr. Lars Brenneke of East Wind, Germany, Mahfuz Anam, editor of the Daily Star and Matiur Rahman, editor of the daily Prathom Alo also spoke at the press conference.

WMS-built ships to symbolise 'Bangladesh is rising'


----------



## fallstuff

*Walton to relocate Korean mobile phone plant to Bangladesh*
Posted on November 28, 2010 by bangladesheconomy| Leave a comment

Business

Walton to relocate Korean mobile phone plant to Bangladesh
Kazi Azizul Islam


Walton Hi-tech Industries Limited is going to relocate a Korean mobile phone manufacturing plant to Bangladesh which is scheduled to come into operation early next year, advisory director of the company, Mizanur Rahman, said on Sunday.

The handsets to be manufactured by the plant will be marketed under a local brand, he said.

Walton Hi-tech Industries Ltd is a local manufacturer of electronic appliances and motorbikes. Mizan said the Korean plant bought by the company is a sophisticated plant that has been producing handsets of top brands including Nokia.

He said the company had already started the process of relocating the plant to Bangladesh by February 2011.

The plant has a capacity of producing 5,000 mobile phones a day, Mizan told New Age. We will utilise the capacity according to market demand, and low- to mid-cost handsets will be produced in the factory in the first phase, he said. We will also go for manufacturing smart phones.

According to a top executive of a leading mobile operator, the annual market size of mobile sets in Bangladesh is around four million pieces and worth around Tk 2,000 crore. Imported sets of various brands, mostly from China, cater to less than half of the market and the rest by smuggled cellphones.

Bangladesh saw its first local brand of mobile phone sets a couple of years back but Birds Mobile, made here by assembling imported Chinese parts, failed in competition with cheaper smuggled sets.

Waltons Mizan expressed the hope that the competitive edge of carrying out the entire manufacturing in the country and the companys strong market network would help Walton handsets to gain a good market share.

Walton set up the countrys first refrigerator, motorbike and television manufacturing plants. These products of the company have acquired a significant local market share and are also exported to countries like Myanmar, Sudan, and Qatar.


----------



## fallstuff

*Act to establish deep-seaport authority soon*
Posted on November 28, 2010 by bangladesheconomy| Leave a comment

Act to establish deep-seaport authority soon

Act to establish deep-seaport authority soon
Nazmul Ahsan


The government has plans to adopt an act soon to facilitate the creation of a deep-seaport authority for the proposed deep-seaport at Sonadia, Coxs bazaar.

The deep-seaport, to be designed as a regional port, would help minimize the transportation cost of countrys export-import activities, according to the draft of the act.

The draft act has proposed the formation of a company that would be responsible for mobilizing funds from the capital market and from other local and foreign sources for the construction of the port. A 20-member governing body, led by the shipping minister, and a five-member executive board to implement the decision of governing body will be established, the draft act said.

The deep-seaport authority act, 2010 will be sent to the Cabinet Division soon for approval, a top official in the Ministry of Shipping (MoS) said.

The governing body to be established under the proposed act will be responsible for fixing the charges and fees for the port users. The draft act also empowers it to arrange bank loans from local sources and negotiate with foreign donor agencies to mobilize funds for the construction of the proposed seaport, the act said further.

The development of the proposed deep-seaport will be completed in three phases; the first phase, to be completed by the fiscal 2015-16, will involve an expenditure of about $ 2.0 billion, a top MoS official said.

The government may bear as much as 30 per cent of the total cost, while the major part will be arranged from foreign sources, he added.

We are hopeful the act will be approved by the highest authority of the government by next month, the official said.

The deep-seaport will reduce cost of transportation of the countrys export and import by at least 15 per cent, making the same competitive in the international markets.

The port has the potential to become a major hub in the region by offering services to Nepal, Bhutan, southern China, Myanmar and the northeastern region of India, another official in the MoS said.

The first phase of the proposed deep-seaport will involve the construction of approximately 1.95km and 2.25 km long two breakwaters. Besides, there will be a 3.7 km-long dredged channel having a width of 400 metres and a depth of 14 metres, he said.

The port will be designed in such a way that it can handle seagoing vessels having a length up to 300 metres length and draught 14 metres.

Meanwhile, the government has sought $1.2 billion assistance from China to build the port.

The port is expected to have the capacity to handle 3.0 million TEUs (twenty-foot equivalent unit) and bulk cargo of 100 million tonnes.

The executive board will have the authority to acquire land for building the proposed port and the company to be formed under the proposed act will be authorized to run the activities of the port on commercial basis, according to the draft act, 2010.

The said company may undertake initiatives to arrange the required fund through public-private partnership concept, the draft added.


----------



## fallstuff

*Deep-sea port bill in Dec*
Posted on November 28, 2010 by bangladesheconomy| Leave a comment

Deep-sea port bill in Dec

Deep-sea port bill in Dec








*
Star Business Report*

A bill for setting up a deep-sea port will be placed in parliament in its next session in December, said Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan yesterday.

The minister said this while inaugurating the deep-sea port cell on New Bailey Road in Dhaka.

The shipping ministry has already finalised the draft law at an inter-ministerial meeting on November 24, he added.

The government has sited the port near Sonadia Island and its adjoining areas on the south cost of the country.

Khan said his ministry has called for expressions of interest for design consultant and contractor to implement the project.

We got huge responses from home and abroad about the design and construction works.

About financing, the minister said the government has approached China, and Japan has already shown interest to finance the project.

The Economic Relations Division made a preliminary development project proposal of Tk 15,986 to be sought from the donors initially.

The total investment for setting up the port has been estimated at around Tk 55,000 crore and the project will be implemented in three phases. The project may be complete in 2055.

Shipping Secretary Md Abdul Mannan Howlader said they hope the physical work of the port would start at the end of 2011 and the first phase would be complete by 2020.

It will cost Tk 16,000 crore to complete the first phase, he added.

Howlader said starting a separate cell for the port is just the beginning of the large project.

The cell is now dedicated to prompting the project works, he added.

Khan also said the government has approved a Tk 11,473 crore project for dredging the rivers of the country.

Once there were 24,000 kilometres of river ways in the country but it is only 4,000 km now.

The minister said the river dredging project would require at least 50 dredgers, but the water transport authority has only eight now.

The government has placed orders for three dredgers, and is planning for another eight, he added.

Khan said the prime minister has directed the shipping ministry to buy at least 20 dredgers.

To serve the immediate purposes, we will use 11 private dredgers besides our own ones, he added.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Bangladesh gets high remittances despite recession

*Bangladesh gets high remittances despite recession
Says World Migration Report 2010
Bss, Dhaka*

Bangladesh, being one of the world&#8217;s leading manpower exporting countries, became the country with remarkably high remittances from its expatriates workers compared to other developing ones despite the global financial recession, said the World Migration Report-2010 (WMR) released yesterday.

The WMR-2010 titled &#8216;The Future of Migration: Building Capacities for Change&#8217; said remittances to developing countries declined by six percent last year but some countries such as Bangladesh, Pakistan and the Philippines benefited from an increase in remittances between 2008 and 2009 during the recession period.

The International Organisation for Migration (IOM) released the report from Geneva and it will also be launched in Bangladesh soon after International Migrants Day-2010 to be observed on December 18, according to an IOM official from Switzerland.

Although hundreds of millions of dollars are spent each year to strengthen the ability of States to effectively manage migration, the WMR 2010 notes that responses to current and emerging migration challenges and opportunities are often short-term, piecemeal and fragmented.

&#8220;The risk of not putting in place policies and adequate resources to deal with migration is to lose a historic opportunity to take advantage of this global phenomenon,&#8221; said William Lacy Swing, director general of IOM.

&#8220;Given the unrelenting pace of migration, the window of opportunity for States to turn the negatives of migration into positives is rapidly shrinking,&#8221; Swing said.

The number of irregular migrants will continue to grow as labour supply in migrant origin countries exceeds demand in migrant receiving countries, it pointed out.

&#8220;Without significant investment in migration issues, there is no doubt that critical questions such as the human rights of migrants and their integration into host societies will become even more acute,&#8221; Swing added.

The WMR report observed that if the number of international migrants, estimated at 214 million in 2010, continues to grow at the same pace as during the last 20 years, it could reach 405 million by 2050.

New migration patterns are already in evidence as the emerging economies of Asia, Africa and Latin America are becoming ever more important countries of destination for labour migrants.

Investing and planning in the future of migration will help improve public perceptions of migrants, which have been particularly dented by the current economic downturn, he said.

The report identifies labour mobility, irregular migration, migration and development, integration, environmental change and migration governance as areas expected to undergo the greatest transformation in the coming years.

It also recommended for generating better data on irregular migration and labour markets, combating migrant smuggling and human trafficking and improving the ability of transit countries to assist irregular migrants.

The WMR-2010 called for the rigorous analysis of core capacities of countries to manage migration in order to assess their effectiveness and to identify gaps and priorities for the future.

There is a great potential for further labour migration of Bangladesh if it remains committed to providing its labour force with necessary skill development training and ensuring protection to the potential migrants at home and abroad, experts said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Polish firm to drill 8 onshore gas wells

*Polish firm to drill 8 onshore gas wells*
M Azizur Rahman

Polish oil and gas exploration company Krakow Ltd has won the contract to drill over half a dozen wells in the country&#8217;s state-owned onshore gas fields, officials said Monday.

&#8220;The Polish firm has been selected to develop and produce natural gas from at least eight gas wells in under-explored hydrocarbon-rich fields to boost output in the wake of the country&#8217;s acute energy crisis, &#8220;Petrobangla Chairman Dr Hussain Monsur told the FE.

After developing wells for gas production Krakow will hand over those to the state-owned companies.

There would be no sharing of the proceeds of gas sales with the foreign companies, he said.

But Krakow would be paid for its job from the state coffer, said the chief of the state-owned Petrobangla.

Krakow has been selected considering its technical and financial offers and its experiences in conducting hydrocarbon exploration activities, said the Petrobangla official.

Petrobangla in September 2009 had sought expression of interests for drilling in state-owned gas fields and Krakow has emerged as the winner out of the 25 global companies that had participated in the bid.

Krakow will develop the gas wells in several hydrocarbon-rich fields, owned by Petrobangla subsidiaries, Bangladesh Gas Fields Company Ltd (BGFCL) and Sylhet Gas Fields Company Ltd (SGFCL).

Currently both the BGFCL and the SGFCL have five gas operating fields each but their gas output is around 730 million cubic feet (mmcfd) and 165 mmcfd per day respectively.

Experts said the two fields they operate are gas-rich but under-explored.

&#8220;We expect that at least eight new wells would be developed in the gas fields owned by these two companies and each of the wells would produce gas of around 25 mmcfd,&#8221; said Petrobangla Chairman.

Krakow&#8217;s selection is, however, for the first time that Bangladesh is appointing any global firm to conduct drilling in state-operated gas fields.

The extraordinary move is taken due to a severe capacity constraint of the state-owned lone gas exploration and development company Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration and Production Company Ltd (BAPEX), which has limited equipment and manpower and a very busy workload.

The move under &#8216;fast track&#8217; programme was initiated in the wake of severe energy crunch in the country, as gas production now hovers around 1,960 mmcfd against the daily demand for around 2,500 mmcfd.

The country urgently needs new energy sources, and unless new gas fields are discovered, the supply of gas will start diminishing from 2011.

Petrobangla forecasts that the country&#8217;s current gas reserves will run out by 2014-2015 at current consumption rates.

At present, proven gas reserves are 6.0 trillion cubic feet (Tcf), while the probable reserves are 5.5 Tcf.

The gas supply shortfall has forced Petrobangla to suspend gas supplies to new industries. Industries are now maintaining holiday staggering to cope with the short supply of natural gas.

It also suspended the operation of several state-owned power plants due to gas crisis.

The country&#8217;s compressed natural gas (CNG) filling stations have also been maintaining six-hour halt in operation from 3 pm&#8211;9 pm every day.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Business

*Revenue up by 25pc in four months*
Bdnews24.com . Dhaka

Revenue collection in the first four month of the current fiscal year (2009-2010) was up by 25.74 per cent, in comparison to last year. Moreover, 109.26 per cent of the revenue target was achieved.

The figures were revealed in a National Board of Revenue press conference, by NBR chairman Nasiruddin Ahmed on Monday.

&#8216;Revenue collections stood at Tk 212.3 billion against the target of Tk 194.3 billion in the first four months. We are hoping to exceed the target with our collections at the end of the year,&#8217; he said.

The chairman pointed out that collections from the value added tax category saw the highest increase within the period, with Tk 81.2 billion against a target of 71.9 billion.

The growth was 31.8 per cent while the category&#8217;s achievement rate was 112.91 per cent.

Meanwhile, the growth in collections from income tax was 29.29 per cent.

A revenue of Tk 47.70 billion was collected in the form of income taxes against the target of Tk 43.19 billion. The rate of target achievement stood at 110.46 per cent.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Business

*Walton to relocate Korean mobile phone plant to Bangladesh*
Kazi Azizul Islam

Walton Hi-tech Industries Limited is going to relocate a Korean mobile phone manufacturing plant to Bangladesh which is scheduled to come into operation early next year, advisory director of the company, Mizanur Rahman, said on Sunday.

The handsets to be manufactured by the plant will be marketed under a local brand, he said.

Walton Hi-tech Industries Ltd is a local manufacturer of electronic appliances and motorbikes. Mizan said the Korean plant bought by the company &#8216;is a sophisticated plant that has been producing handsets of top brands including Nokia&#8217;.

He said the company had already started the process of relocating the plant to Bangladesh by February 2011.

The plant has a capacity of producing 5,000 mobile phones a day, Mizan told New Age. &#8216;We will utilise the capacity according to market demand,&#8217; and low- to mid-cost handsets will be produced in the factory in the first phase, he said. &#8216;We will also go for manufacturing smart phones.&#8217;

According to a top executive of a leading mobile operator, the annual market size of mobile sets in Bangladesh is around four million pieces and worth around Tk 2,000 crore. Imported sets of various brands, mostly from China, cater to less than half of the market and the rest by smuggled cellphones.

Bangladesh saw its first local brand of mobile phone sets a couple of years back but Birds Mobile, made here by assembling imported Chinese parts, failed in competition with cheaper smuggled sets.

Walton&#8217;s Mizan expressed the hope that the competitive edge of carrying out the entire manufacturing in the country and the company&#8217;s strong market network would help Walton handsets to gain a good market share.

Walton set up the country&#8217;s first refrigerator, motorbike and television manufacturing plants. These products of the company have acquired a significant local market share and are also exported to countries like Myanmar, Sudan, and Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

GDP growth 8.4pc likely by 2020
Friday, November 26, 2010
GDP growth 8.4pc likely by 2020
UNCTAD launches LDC report 
Bss, Dhaka 

The Least Developed Countries (LDC) Report 2010 has predicted that annual growth of Bangladesh would be 8.4 percent by 2020 and income per capita under PPP (purchasing power parity) method would rise to $2,776 from the present $1,361.

The prediction of the LDC report is close to the national perspective plan which reclaimed that Bangladesh would enter into middle income countries group within 10 years," eminent economist Prof Wahiduddin Mahmud said at a report dissemination function at the Cirdap auditorium here yesterday.

United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) prepared the report that was disseminated simultaneously across the globe by the UN Information Centre.

Prof Mahmud said Bangladesh would be able to achieve its goal of attaining the status of middle-income country, if no major political turmoil takes place.

The per capita income would be increased by seven percent and we can maintain GDP growth more than 8.5 percent within 2021, if the infrastructure problems including power crisis are solved, he added.

Criticising the role of developed countries in the name of providing aid, the leading economist said the donor countries are not transferring their technology truly rather they are taking their money back through sending huge number of consultants in the name of technology transfer scheme.

LDC countries should create pressure on the forums of developed countries like G7 and G20 to provide true assistance for the development of the LDCs, Prof Mahmud said.

In the perspective of Bangladesh economy, he suggested imposing tax on holding assets as some are making huge money just through buying and selling of lands.

If we are not able to check this land business then people would not invest in the industry sector, he added.

The report stated that during the period 2002 to 2007, the real GDP of the LDCs as a group grew by more than seven percent per annum. This was the strongest and longest growth acceleration achieved by the LDCs since 1970 and a much better overall macroeconomic performance than that in the 1990s.

However, not all LDCs experienced boom, a little over a quarter of the LDCs, 14 countries saw GDP per capita decline or grow sluggishly, it said.

The report observed that the economic boom of the LDCs was driven by record levels of export, foreign direct investment inflows and migrant's remittance.

However, the report said progress towards achieving Millennium Development Goals has been slow in the LDC countries.

This is basically because the LDCs have not been able to generate sufficient productive jobs and livelihoods for its growing number of population.

Former adviser to a caretaker government Mirza Azizul Islam, former ambassador Waliur Rahman, Prof Shamsul Alam also spoke on the occasion. Officer-in-charge of UNIC Kazi Ali Reza moderated the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

Bangladesh has made its place in the global R&D map

Bangladesh has made its place in the global R&D map as international brand Samsung opened the countrys first research and development, reports bdnews24.com.

We opened the centre in November to cut the R&D expenditure and itll support our initiative of aggressive marketing campaign we are pursuing for the local market, Kanghyun Lee, managing director of Samsung Dhaka branch office, told bdnews24.com.

Samsung has already recruited some 100 software engineers as it has a target to recruit 1,000 engineers by 2013, he said adding, Itll send out a strong signal to other major global brands to open R&D centres in Bangladesh.

Engineers in Bangladesh are as qualified as in India but they are not that expensive and they will help the multinational company customise its products in the regional market, Mr Lee said.

Samsung has 12 other R&D centres worldwide and two of them are located in India where 4,500 engineers are working.

The official launch of the centre is expected to be held in February as we want to invite the Bangladesh prime minister and the Samsung global CEO in the launching programme, he said.

The centre will help the government achieve its digital goal of Vision 2021 as it is related to technological advancement, he added.

You dont find R&D centre in every country as it requires advance knowledge and continuous flow of talented human resources to run its operations, he explained.

Lee said Samsung is the biggest global company in consumer electronics category but it is facing a problem in selling its products due to under-invoicing by other companies and rampant sales of fake products.

On one hand it hurts Samsung and on the other consumers are being cheated, he said.

The company primarily focuses on middle and high-end products and it is going to launch Galaxy Tab PC and mobile next week, Mr Lee said.

We sell LCD and LED TV and next year as we are going to introduce 3D and internet TV in the domestic market, he added.

The company has changed its business pattern and appointed another distributor, Transcom, this year to aggressively market its products, the managing director said. Electra is its another distributor.


----------



## eastwatch

Lotto inks licensing deal with Express Leather

Tuesday, November 30, 2010
BusinessLotto inks licensing deal with Express Leather 

Italian sportswear company Lotto has recently signed a ten-year licensing deal with local Express Leather Products Ltd in Dhaka. 

The deal will allow Express to produce, distribute and retail Lotto-branded footwear, accessories in Bangladesh from January. Lotto also plans to give the same authority for apparel to the local company later. 

Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, Italian Ambassador (designate) Giorgio Guglielmino and President of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association Abdus Salam Murshedy were present at the occasion.

The minister said it is a win-win situation for the country as Lotto spread its market here and the local partner can benefit from technology transfer. 

I hope Lotto will sponsor the local football and other sports team to develop the standard of games. 

We consider Bangladesh and important emerging market with great potential in the Asian region, said Luca Tomat, business unit director Asia Pacific of Lotto Sports Italia.

Tomat said Lotto started business in Bangladesh with a target of grow-ing at a rate of 22 percent in the Asia Pacific region. 

Kazi Jamil Islam, managing direc-tor of Express Leather, said: "I'm confident that the relationship with Lotto will be fruitful." 

Kazi Salahuddin, president of Bang-ladesh Football Federation, 

also spoke. 

Lotto Sports is headquartered in the shoe district of Montebelluna of Veneto region. It sells products to over 80 countries through independent sports-article stores, chain stores and 300 mono brand stores.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt to execute big projects with supplier's credit
Ministries asked to prepare list of potential projects*

Govt to execute big projects with supplier's credit

FE Report

The government has decided to take supplier's credit for implementing development projects as the planning commission asked the ministries to prepare list of projects to be implemented by hard-loan, officials said.

Planning ministry officials said the commission at a meeting Thursday directed the ministries to prepare list of potential projects within next week.

Following a recent letter from the finance minister AMA Muhith, planning minister AK Khandaker sat with the commission officials for working out ways of taking the supplier's credit for implementing development projects.

A senior planning ministry official said the planning commission has decided to take the hard-loan to expedite implementation of large projects under the current annual development programme (ADP) as those have been facing fund crisis.

"After getting the project lists by next week, we will sit again to assess the necessity of the supplier's credit for executing proposed projects. Then we will ask the ministries to go for further action," he said.

Projects in different sectors like power, energy, transport, telecommunication and the schemes under the public-private partnership (PPP) would be executed through the suppliers' credit, he said.

"For the interest of the nation the government has decided to take suppliers' credit for implementing development projects," AK Khandaker said.

Supplier's credit is a financing arrangement under which an exporter extends credit to an importer to finance its purchase. Usually, the importer pays a portion of the contract value in cash and issues a promissory note or accepts a draft as evidence of his obligation to pay the balance over a period of time.

The credit has higher interest rate from 3.0 percent to 12 per cent with lower repayment period from five to 20 years.

But the interest rate for soft borrowing, normally available from development partners, is below 1.0 per cent and payment time varies from 22-40 years.

Earlier the government planned to lessen hard-term borrowing as it asked the project implementing agencies and the government's fund mobilising agency -- economic relations division (ERD) -- to take soft-loan from donors.

Donor agencies such as the World Bank and International Monetary Fund have reservations about suppliers' credit as it charges high interest.

From financial year 2002 to FY2005, the government received nearly $700 million in suppliers' credit, which dropped to only $50 million during FY2006 to FY2009, ERD statistics showed.

Another senior planning commission official said as the government is trying to implement all the 916 projects under the current Tk385 billion ADP in time it needs huge foreign assistance to cut dependency on inadequate local resources.

The government this year earmarked 23 projects under the PPP in the ADP where it needs billions of dollars investment, he said.

The government targets Tk197 billion fund supply from its own resources for implementing 916 projects in the current ADP.

UNB adds: Planning Minister AK Khandker said the government is planning to revise the ADP in next January.

He said some projects might come soon under the Public Private Partnership (PPP) as they are good response.

On the ADP implementation progress in the first four months of the current fiscal that reached 14 percent, the Planning Minister said although the percentage is less than that of the corresponding period of previous fiscal (2009-10), but the expenditure was higher.

Meanwhile, General Economics Division (GED) member Prof Shamsul Alam said that suppliers' credit should be discouraged unless it becomes indispensable. "Such tied credits sometimes become too expensive."


----------



## Al-zakir

Beximco Pharma entering US market


Fri, Dec 3rd, 2010 9:15 pm BdST

Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, Dec 3 (bdnews24.com)Beximco Pharmaceuticals has joined forces with an American company to launch four drugs in the US market in the next three years.

Beximco Pharma recently signed a strategic manufacturing, supply, and product development agreement with Adamis Pharmaceuticals and the companies plan to introduce four generic respiratory drug formulations.
The two companies will co-develop certain generic formulations, some of which Beximco currently produces for the European market.

Adamis will be responsible for Food and Drug Administration regulatory approval and marketing in the US.

Beximco Pharma managing director Nazmul Hassan said they want to work closely with Adamis to capitalise on the generic drug opportunities in the US market. The Bangladesh pharmaceuticals giant is eyeing to achieve sustainable growth through creating long-term shareholder value.

Adamis Pharma president and CEO Dennis Carlo said the two companies can benefit from the synergies that exist between both organisations.

Beximco is a leading manufacturer of pharmaceutical formulations and Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients (API's) in Bangladesh. They employ over 3,000 employees and have state-of-the-art manufacturing facilities and more than 400 products.

Beximco is in negotiations with GlaxoSmithKline, Novartis and Watson Pharmaceuticals for manufacturing medicines under licence for sale in developing markets and possibly in the West.

Beximco also reported a 21 percent year-on-year increase in revenue of Tk 4.87 billion ($69.6 million) in 2009, which was driven largely by exports and the introduction of new products.

The share price of Beximco Pharma at the Dhaka stocks closed at Tk 144.60 on Thursday.

bdnews24.com/ssz/mr/bd/2050h

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Growth to average 5.8 pc in next five years : BMI
Nezam Uddin*

Growth to average 5.8 pc in next five years : BMI

Bangladesh will achieve an average GDP growth of 5.8 per cent over the next five years amid continued volatility in politics and poorly capitalised banking sector posing main risks. The projection is, however, much lower than the official estimates.

London-based Business Monitor International (BMI) released this projection in its latest (Q4 of 2010) Bangladesh Business Forecast Report for the fiscal year 2012 through 2015.

BMI reported that weaker remittance growth and sluggish demand for Bangladeshi textiles in G8 markets will bind the GDP growth to this figure.

"One way to improve Bangladesh's growth prospects will be to boost the business environment through battling corruption and increasing power output", Business Forecast Report said.

Referring to the country's increasing influence in regional politics in South-East Asia along with India and China, BMI observed China would invest heavily in the country to increase its influence.

BMI also pointed to Bangladesh's recent move to try war criminals would increase political tension. Besides, 'lingering threat of Islamist terrorist' also increased short-term political risk ratings in the report.

The report also projected a potential shrink in current account surplus in FY 2010-11 and FY 2011-12 as trade deficit widens and remittance growth slows. Remittance is still Bangladesh's the key to economic lever driving domestic consumption and bolstering balance of payments position.

"We expect stagnant remittance growth to have a larger impact on economic growth due to reduced private consumption growth", BMI report said.

Pointing to major problems of Bangladesh, the report said, "The country's main problem lies in poor institutions, which placed in it same bench of Afghanistan and some African countries".

"With investment in the power sector still far from adequate, we expect electricity shortages to continue to hamper Bangladesh's business environment for the foreseeable future", the report said presenting an ultimate grim picture of energy crisis of the country.

According to BMI's business environment survey, Bangladesh is placed in 135th place among 167 countries.

BMI is a leading, independent provider of proprietary data, analysis, ratings, rankings and forecasts covering 175 countries and 22 industry sectors.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

I am deeply sad after reading the news..:S:S:S... as so far what we are hearing is that bangladesh is likely to achieve 8&#37; growth by 2013.... n 10% in between 2015-1018.... if this news indeed true then what is becoming quite apparent that current government is deceiving people with false hope and stat... this is really disgraceful... on the other hand this could be this projection is false... just it is made to demonize Bangladesh... with certain agenda... as considering the fact Bangladesh is likely to get a gdp growth 6.3 to 6.8% and regarding remittance Bangladesh is planning to increase remittance to 30 billion dollar by 2015...so even if remittance does not increase it should not go down... that is what I believe... Hope the later 1 is true....


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

self delete


----------



## Skies

*GDP growth to fall to 5.83 per *
cent: BBS estimate 
United News of Bangladesh . Dhaka

Belying the government optimism, the country&#8217;s GDP growth in the last fiscal year is likely to fall below 6 per cent, as the revised estimate of Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics shows the growth at 5.83 per cent.
As a result, the country&#8217;s GDP growth is likely to maintain its downward trend for the 3rd consecutive year since 2006-07 fiscal. Besides, the growth is also likely to fall below 6 per cent for two successive years.
According to the latest revised estimate of BBS, the GDP for 2009-10
fiscal stood at Tk 3,60,046 crore at constant market prices.
The sectoral growth of GDP at constant prices showed that agriculture and forestry achieved a growth of 4.87 per cent; fishing 3.98 per cent; mining and quarrying 10.05 per cent; manufacturing 5.73 per cent; electricity, gas and water supply 6.87 per cent; construction 5.85 per cent; wholesale and retail trade 6.10 per cent; and hotel and restaurants 7.62 per cent.
Besides, transport, storage and communication achieved a growth of 7.20 per cent; financial intermediations 8.35 per cent; real estate, renting and business activity 3.84 per cent; public administration and defence 9.64 per cent; education 9.29 per cent; health and social works 8.10 per cent; and community, social and personal services 4.75 per cent.
Earlier, the BBS in its provisional estimate showed the GDP growth in fiscal 2009-10 at 5.54 per cent.
The government, however, earlier projected a 6 per cent growth in the last fiscal. Finance minister AMA Muhith and Bangladesh Bank governor Atiur Rahman also expressed their optimism that the GDP growth would reach 6 per cent in the year.
According to the BBS, the GDP growth in 2000-01 was 5.30 per cent but came down to 4.40 per cent in the 2001-02 fiscal. The growth, however, increased to 5.30 per cent in the 2002-03 fiscal and reached 6.30 per cent in 2003-04.
The GDP growth was 6 per cent in the 2004-05 fiscal; 6.63 per cent in 2005-06; 6.43 per cent in 2006-07; 6.19 per cent in 2007-08; and 5.74 per cent in the 2008-09 fiscal.
Analysing the revised BBS statistics, it was found that the gross national income for 2009-10 fiscal stood at Tk 7,58,683 crore, population reached 146.1 million, per capita GDP Tk 47,405 and per capita GNI Tk 51,945.
However, the provisional BBS estimate for 2009-10 fiscal showed total cereal production at 332.26 lakh tonnes including aus production at 17.09 lakh tonnes, aman at 122.07 tonnes, boro at 183.41 tonnes and wheat at 9.69 lakh tonnes while the potato production at 81.68 lakh tonnes.
It also estimated that the share of consumption of GDP is 81.01 per cent - private 75.60 per cent
and government 5.41 per cent; investment 24.96 per cent - private 20.19 per cent and public 4.77 per cent; export of goods and services 18.53 per cent; import of goods and
services 24.93 per cent; gross domestic savings 18.99 per cent and gross national savings 28.75 per cent.
Categorising GDP by expenditure at current prices, the domestic demand stood at Tk 7,33,705 crore; consumption Tk 5,60,879 crore; investment Tk 1,72,826 crore; GDP Tk 6,92,379 crore; net factor income from abroad Tk 64,772 crore; GNI Tk 7,57,152 crore; net current transfer from abroad Tk 2,792 crore; gross disposable national income Tk 7,59,944 crore; gross domestic savings Tk 1,31,500 crore; and current account balance Tk 23,299 crore.


Business


----------



## Skies

sami6108 said:


> I am deeply sad after reading the news..:S:S:S... as so far what we are hearing is that bangladesh is likely to achieve 8&#37; growth by 2013.... n 10% in between 2015-1018.... if this news indeed true then what is becoming quite apparent that *current government is deceiving people with false hope and stat.*.. this is really disgraceful... *on the other hand this could be this projection is false... just it is made to demonize Bangladesh.*.. with certain agenda... as considering the fact Bangladesh is likely to get a gdp growth 6.3 to 6.8% and regarding remittance Bangladesh is planning to increase remittance to 30 billion dollar by 2015...so even if remittance does not increase it should not go down... that is what I believe... Hope the later 1 is true....



- Beliveing our any politician, and (o vi) that also any AL, lol. It's very easy to shout in the meeting and seminar that we are doing it, we are doing it and we will do it.

- Why whold a London-based Business Monitor International (BMI) demonize Bangladesh?

-*Hmmm....I can remember this one (post#788):* http://www.defence.pk/forums/1076407-post788.html


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Skies said:


> - Beliveing our any politician, and (o vi) that also any AL, lol. It's very easy to shout in the meeting and seminar that we are doing it, we are doing it and we will do it.
> 
> - Why whold a London-based Business Monitor International (BMI) demonize Bangladesh?
> 
> -*Hmmm....I can remember this one (post#788):* http://www.defence.pk/forums/1076407-post788.html


*
Govt mulls 3rd seaport in Kuakata: PM*

Govt mulls 3rd seaport in Kuakata: PM

TOKYO, Dec 2 (UNB): Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has firmly said Bangladeshi soil will never be used for any terrorist or violent activities.

Hasina made the remark to a group of Bangladeshi journalists at her hotel suit Wednesday evening.

She said as part of the massive infrastructure development programmes, the government is thinking to set up third seaport in Kuakata.

Hasina mentioned the Japan government's commitment to provide Bangladesh additional US$ 100 million for construction of the Padma Bridge.

She said after long struggle, democracy has been restored in the country and the people have reposed a great responsibility on the present government to ensure their wellbeing.

"We have been able to restore peace in society. None will be allowed to use the soil of Bangladesh to launch any terror or violent activities," the Prime Minister added.

The Prime Minister described her tri-nation visit as very successful and said all the friendly countries of Bangladesh have assured her of continuing their supports and assistances to expedite national development.


----------



## integra

But there's a big but here and that is the gov is only thinking 'bout the project that means beauracratic lobbying (2yrs) feasibility study(3yrs) pre construction bid (1yr) construction phase 4yrs in total we get 10yrs. 

Wait I don see any port because of the big but,
They should concentrate on decentralizing dhaka before anything which means better domestic infrastructure and IT based social service and nothing else.


----------



## TopCat

sami6108 said:


> I am deeply sad after reading the news..:S:S:S... as so far what we are hearing is that bangladesh is likely to achieve 8% growth by 2013.... n 10% in between 2015-1018.... if this news indeed true then what is becoming quite apparent that current government is deceiving people with false hope and stat... this is really disgraceful... on the other hand this could be this projection is false... just it is made to demonize Bangladesh... with certain agenda... as considering the fact Bangladesh is likely to get a gdp growth 6.3 to 6.8% and regarding remittance Bangladesh is planning to increase remittance to 30 billion dollar by 2015...so even if remittance does not increase it should not go down... that is what I believe... Hope the later 1 is true....



GDP growth will be more than 7.5% this year. Take my word. Import up 43% export up 39% for the first five months. Padma bridge, deep sea port, express way, airport all will start next year which will have a top down chain effect in the overall economy. Also a lot of power startions will start commissioning next year. I believe we dont have to wait till year 2013 for 8% growth rate regardless what BMI says.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt to finalise draft 5-yr plan by mid-Dec
Some macro-economic indicators to be revised*

Govt to finalise draft 5-yr plan by mid-Dec

FHM Humayan Kabir

The government would finalise the draft five-year plan by the middle of this month, revising some macro-economic indicators in line with the Finance Ministry's upward resources income projection, officials said Saturday.

Planning Ministry officials said they have taken the move to recast the sixth five-year plan, as the Finance Ministry has recently sent them a fresh resources income projection.

"Finance Ministry has recently given us a new projection of upward local and foreign resources income. Based on it there can be some minor changes at the macro-economic indicators in the drafted five-year plan," member of General Economics Division (GED) under the Planning Ministry Prof Shamsul Alam told the FE.

"We will sit with the Finance Ministry and National Board of Revenue (NBR) later this week to review the projection and finalise the macro-economic indicators for the draft development document."

"Then we will discuss with top government policymakers within this month to finalise the country's sixth development plan," Prof Alam added.

The GED has already prepared the sixth five-year plan in a bid to slash the country's poverty by 10 per cent and boost the national economy at an average rate of 7.3 per cent during its five year implementation period up to FY 2015.

Planning Ministry officials said the country's development plan also targets to raise the number of people engaged in industrial jobs by eight per cent from the present 17 per cent of the population within its final implementation period of June 2015.

The government last year decided to reinstate the five-year development plan of Bangladesh from the FY 2010-11 after eight years of discontinuation since 2002.

The GED has been assigned with the task of framing the document, which would guide the government agencies on continuing development works in the next five year.

A panel of economists, headed by senior economist Prof Wahiduddin Mahmud, has been assisting the government to devise the national development plan. A steering committee, led by Planning Minister A K Khondaker, is working to monitor its preparation works.

A senior Planning Ministry official said the development plan would facilitate poverty alleviation from present 36 per cent to 26 per cent, and upgrade the industrial employment from current 17 per cent of the population to 25 per cent.

He said: "We are targeting to boost the per capita income of the country to US$1,000 by the year 2015."

In the draft report, the Planning Ministry has set a goal to achieve cent per cent literacy rate by the FY 2015. Since Bangladesh's electricity coverage is very low in the sub-continent, the plan also aims to bring cent per cent of the population under electricity coverage by 2021. The ailing tele-density of the country would also be raised to 70 per cent by the FY 2015.

GED member Prof Shamsul Alam said the proposed sixth five-year plan would be different from the previous five five-year plans.

"The document will not only consist the development plans, it will also have some policy guidelines for boosting the country's economy and making the nation a hunger-free one," he said.

The five-year plan which would be followed for the country's development between the FY 2011 and FY 2015 would be finalised in line with the election manifesto of the Awami League-led government.


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> GDP growth will be more than 7.5% this year. Take my word. Import up 43% export up 39% for the first five months. Padma bridge, deep sea port, express way, airport all will start next year which will have a top down chain effect in the overall economy. Also a lot of power startions will start commissioning next year. I believe we dont have to wait till year 2013 for 8% growth rate regardless what BMI says.



Assumption:

Padma bridge, deep sea port, express way, airport will take around 5 or 6 or 7 years to be completed and then to contribute in the GDP. And these all are infrastructural developments. I think among them deep sea port and Padma bridge will increase our GDP. But express way and airport may not bring change in GDP. How many flights and how much revenue will increase actually if we will get a new airport. Is there any right calculation? 

And what about any increase in current industrial production and export which are more important factors in GDP growth than these future infrastructural developments?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Adamis announces Beximco Pharma deal*
Posted on December 3, 2010 

Adamis announces Beximco Pharma deal

Adamis announces Beximco Pharma deal
ECONOMIC REPORTER

Adamis Pharmaceuticals Corporation announced the signing of a strategic manufacturing, supply, and product development agreement with Beximco Pharmaceuticals Ltd. Of Bangladesh from its San Diego, USA, headquarters. Adamis and Beximco will initially target to introduce four separate drugs in the US over the next three years. The focus of these drugs will be in the areas of treatment of allergy and asthma which represent multi-billion dollar markets. In addition, the companies will co-develop certain drugs, some of which Beximco currently produces for the European market. Adamis will be responsible for regulatory approval and sales in the US.

Dr. Dennis Carlo, President and CEO of Adamis, stated, &#8220;This agreement moves us closer to the goal of building a company that creates excellent shareholder value, is profitable and has a pipeline that permits substantial long term growth. Since Beximco&#8217;s current drug portfolio ranges from allergy to oncology, both companies can capitalize on the notable synergies that exist between our organizations. I believe this strategic partnership will bring a great deal of depth to our Specialty Pharmaceutical business.&#8221; Dr. Carlo added, &#8220;When combined with our recently announced acquisition of three novel cancer compounds and a $10 million private placement, we are now poised to make significant progress and advance both the Specialty Pharmaceuticals and Cancer Therapeutics sides of our business.&#8221; Some of the targets before joint effort, scheduled for next few months, include publication and announcement of the completion of a successful Phase III trial, as well as completing the license for an important cancer vaccine platform technology.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*State-run Pragati starts assembling Pajero jeeps*
Posted on December 3, 2010 

State-run Pragati starts assembling Pajero jeeps

State-run Pragati starts assembling Pajero jeeps
Each to be sold at Tk 60 lakh, import price now Tk 1.2 crore
Bss, Chittagong

Pragati Industries Limited (PIL), the lone state-run automobile assembling industry of the country, has started assembling Mitsubishi&#8217;s most modern Pajero jeep in Bangladesh.

PIL has already completed assembling of two jeeps in its own plant in Chittagong on experimental basis and is likely to go for commercial production soon.

As part of a five-year agreement, signed between Managing Director of PIL Engineer Jahir Uddin Chowdhury and Corporate General Manager of Mitsubishi&#8217;s Asia and ASEAN offices Zenichiro Nichina, PIL started assembling the Mitsubishi Jeep in Bangladesh.

The Mitsubishi authorities has also expressed their keenness to assist in setting up of a plant in Bangladesh for manufacturing spare parts of Mitsubishi jeep.

With this achievement of the state-owned industry, the customers in future will have the scope to buy a worldwide popular &#8216;Pajero Sports Jeep&#8217; at around Tk 60 lakh whereas its present imported price is Tk 1.2 core.

Jahir Uddin Chowdhury told the news agency that a four-member engineers team of Mitsubishi Corporation (MC) had imparted training to Bangladeshi motor workers on assembling sports jeeps from October 18 to November 5 this year.

Chowdhury also said they had successfully assembled two Pajero jeeps and would assemble 10 more in between January and March next year.

&#8220;We will start large scale commercial production after successfully selling these 10 jeeps in the Bangladesh market, Jahir said adding that after assembling a jeep here, it would be available at only Tk 60 lakh though its present market price is Tk 1.2 crore.

Asked about its quality, he said the MC authority is determined to maintain their standard and practically assessed the quality of PIL three times through sample tests before work orders.

&#8220;No internationally reputed company wants to undermine the quality of its products wherever it is assembled,&#8221; the MD asserted.

Mitsubishi engineers after visiting the PIL in July, 2009, expressed satisfaction over its overall condition and working atmosphere.

A four-member Bangladeshi delegation from PIL including its MD visited Mitsubishi Pajero Manufacturing industry in Thailand on September 9 last year and interacted in details on different technical and infrastructure aspects at PIL.

Reciprocally, another four-member Mitsubishi delegates led by its Asia Region manger Kajuhidi Ogata also visited the Pragati Industry.

The then Gandhara Industries, now PIL, came into being with logistics supports of General Motors of England on January 20 in 1966 near Barabkunda, Chittagong on Dhaka-Chittagong highway.

After the independence, Bangladesh government acquired the industry and renamed it Pragati Industries Limited (PIL), which was then enlisted with Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation (BSEC).

PIL, which earned a profit of Tk 16.5 crore last fiscal year, has an annual capacity of assembling 1,500 vehicles like bus, truck, jeep and private car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Skies said:


> Assumption:
> 
> Padma bridge, deep sea port, express way, airport will take around 5 or *6 or 7 years to be completed and then to contribute in the GDP*. And these all are infrastructural developments. I think among them deep sea port and Padma bridge will increase our GDP. But express way and airport may not bring change in GDP. How many flights and how much revenue will increase actually if we will get a new airport. Is there any right calculation?
> 
> And what about any increase in current industrial production and export which are more important factors in GDP growth than these future infrastructural developments?



Construction work will itself contribute to the GDP. more than 15/20 bln dollar investment will come in for say 5 years means 4 bln dollar investment per year means investment to shoot up by 4% of the GDP which is currently standing at 24% of the GDP. If we add another 4% of then the investment/GDP ration will be 28% which is enough for 7-8% growth rate.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

self delete


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> *Construction work will itself contribute to the GDP. more than 15/20 bln dollar investment will come in for say 5 years *means 4 bln dollar investment per year means investment to shoot up by 4% of the GDP which is currently standing at 24% of the GDP. If we add another 4% of then the investment/GDP ration will be 28% which is enough for 7-8% growth rate.



If that 15 or 20 bln dollar will come from foreign countries, as we are seeing that Hasina is convincing EU and Japan for granting money for deep ports and padma bridge, then it means we are just using foreign money or donations or loans as investment which may contribute our GDP. But what about any new contribution to the GDP by ourselves? Have we increased our export and industrial productions by ourselves?


----------



## TopCat

Skies said:


> If that 15 or 20 bln dollar will come from foreign countries, as we are seeing that Hasina is convincing EU and Japan for granting money for deep ports and padma bridge, then it means we are just using foreign money or donations or loans as investment which may contribute our GDP. But what about any new contribution to the GDP by ourselves? Have we increased our export and industrial productions by ourselves?



Its not only the foreign loan which will be invested in those projects. For instance deep sea port, 30% investment will come from CPA(chittagong port authority). In other PPP projects government will contribute to its part. Regarding export there are 39% increase in export volume for the first five months of this fiscal. Things are picking up now.


----------



## integra

sami6108 said:


> *State-run Pragati starts assembling Pajero jeeps*
> Posted on December 3, 2010
> 
> State-run Pragati starts assembling Pajero jeeps
> 
> State-run Pragati starts assembling Pajero jeeps
> Each to be sold at Tk 60 lakh, import price now Tk 1.2 crore
> Bss, Chittagong
> 
> Pragati Industries Limited (PIL), the lone state-run automobile assembling industry of the country, has started assembling Mitsubishis most modern Pajero jeep in Bangladesh.
> 
> PIL has already completed assembling of two jeeps in its own plant in Chittagong on experimental basis and is likely to go for commercial production soon.
> 
> As part of a five-year agreement, signed between Managing Director of PIL Engineer Jahir Uddin Chowdhury and Corporate General Manager of Mitsubishis Asia and ASEAN offices Zenichiro Nichina, PIL started assembling the Mitsubishi Jeep in Bangladesh.
> 
> The Mitsubishi authorities has also expressed their keenness to assist in setting up of a plant in Bangladesh for manufacturing spare parts of Mitsubishi jeep.
> 
> With this achievement of the state-owned industry, the customers in future will have the scope to buy a worldwide popular Pajero Sports Jeep at around Tk 60 lakh whereas its present imported price is Tk 1.2 core.
> 
> Jahir Uddin Chowdhury told the news agency that a four-member engineers team of Mitsubishi Corporation (MC) had imparted training to Bangladeshi motor workers on assembling sports jeeps from October 18 to November 5 this year.
> 
> Chowdhury also said they had successfully assembled two Pajero jeeps and would assemble 10 more in between January and March next year.
> 
> We will start large scale commercial production after successfully selling these 10 jeeps in the Bangladesh market, Jahir said adding that after assembling a jeep here, it would be available at only Tk 60 lakh though its present market price is Tk 1.2 crore.
> 
> Asked about its quality, he said the MC authority is determined to maintain their standard and practically assessed the quality of PIL three times through sample tests before work orders.
> 
> No internationally reputed company wants to undermine the quality of its products wherever it is assembled, the MD asserted.
> 
> Mitsubishi engineers after visiting the PIL in July, 2009, expressed satisfaction over its overall condition and working atmosphere.
> 
> A four-member Bangladeshi delegation from PIL including its MD visited Mitsubishi Pajero Manufacturing industry in Thailand on September 9 last year and interacted in details on different technical and infrastructure aspects at PIL.
> 
> Reciprocally, another four-member Mitsubishi delegates led by its Asia Region manger Kajuhidi Ogata also visited the Pragati Industry.
> 
> The then Gandhara Industries, now PIL, came into being with logistics supports of General Motors of England on January 20 in 1966 near Barabkunda, Chittagong on Dhaka-Chittagong highway.
> 
> After the independence, Bangladesh government acquired the industry and renamed it Pragati Industries Limited (PIL), which was then enlisted with Bangladesh Steel and Engineering Corporation (BSEC).
> 
> PIL, which earned a profit of Tk 16.5 crore last fiscal year, has an annual capacity of assembling 1,500 vehicles like bus, truck, jeep and private car.



any idea of news regarding the assembly of private cars? Pajero serves only a minute spectrum of the population.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*$946m remitted by expats in November*

$946m remitted by expats in November
FE Report

Bangladeshis working abroad have remitted nearly US$946 million in November this year thanks to the Eid-ul-Azha festival, officials said Monday.

"The flow of remittances has increased slightly during the period as the country observed the Eid festival," a senior official of the Bangladesh Bank (BB) told the FE, adding that the inflow of remittances normally fall after the Eid festival.

The remittances from Bangladeshi nationals working abroad were estimated at $945.99 million in November, up by $22.14 million from the previous month. In October 2010, the remittance was $923.85 million, according to the central bank statistics.

The country received $4.528 billion as remittances during July-November period of the current fiscal, registering a 2.80 per cent negative growth over the corresponding period in the previous fiscal, the BB data showed.

"We're monitoring the overall inflow of remittance closely," the BB official said, adding that the overall remittance growth is dependent on manpower export.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Denmark pins high hopes on Bangladesh
*
Denmark pins high hopes on Bangladesh*
Star Business Report

Bangladesh is no longer an aid receiving country for Denmark, it is a also a trade partner and a place where the Danish investors can do business, said Jan Moller Hansen, deputy head of mission of the Danish embassy in Dhaka.

&#8220;Bangladesh in recent years showed a steady growth of nearly 6 percent despite the economic meltdown,&#8221; Hansen told an audience of 10 Danish and 45 local clean tech companies organised by the Danish embassy in the capital yesterday.

&#8220;Trade-not-aid and the creation of long-term and sustainable partnership is definitely the way forward for a country like Bangladesh,&#8221; he added.

Hansen said the new Danish development policy focuses mainly on growth, job creation and mutual cooperation between the two countries.

&#8220;Recently, the Danish embassy opened a trade section in response to the growing trade and commercial interest in Bangladesh.&#8221;

The deputy head of the embassy said Bangladesh has made a number of impressive achievements over the last few years, especially in some social indicators.

&#8220;Poverty rates are going down, illiteracy rates are dropping, more and more girls and women enrol in schools and enter the labour market,&#8221; he added. &#8220;Access to clean drinking water and hygienic sanitation was also improving.&#8221;

The envoy said, by opening up for inflow of foreign investments, know-how and so on, the Asian Tiger economies have increased their exports and living standard of their people.

He said Denmark has a long tradition and a lot of expertise in environmental and renewable energy management.

&#8220;Danish industry and know-how can be of great value to Bangladesh and a lot of benefits can be derived from working closer together on this issues.&#8221;

Industries Minister Dilip Barua said Denmark has extended all its support to Bangladesh in its fight against poverty and corruption.

&#8220;In recent years Denmark has also been active in promoting private sector development,&#8221; the minister said.

He said Denmark has played an important role to flourish the shipbuilding industry of Bangladesh and take the industry to an international standard.

He also recognised the Danish role in the IT sector of Bangladesh.

Now there are around 20 joint ventures between Bangladesh and Denmark in the IT sector, and it is one of the main markets for the Bangladeshi IT industry.

The minister said the government is giving more thrust to eco-friendly industrialisation and encouraging green industry.

&#8220;We seek further help and cooperation from the Danish government to mitigate these national problems,&#8221; he added.

Barua hoped, as an energy efficient nation, Denmark could transfer appropriate technology to Bangladesh.

Ijaz Hossain, professor of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology, Hamim Rahmatullah, president of Foreign Investor&#8217;s Chamber of Commerce and Industry, and Frands Sharpe, representative of Nordic Chamber of Commerce and Industry, also spoke at the programme, moderated by Farooq Sobhan, president of Bangladesh Enterprise Institute.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Business

*Danish IT cos look for local partners*
Staff Correspondent

Visiting representatives of Danish information technology companies on Sunday began talks with local enterprises in Bangladesh to explore possibilities of establishing long-term cooperation or joint ventures on renewable energy and clean technology.

A total of 10 Danish companies will talk with 45 Bangladeshi IT firms during their three-day meetings at Hotel Radisson to look for matchmaking.

Inaugurating the session, industries minister Dilip Barua asserted the government&#8217;s firm commitment to promote private sector as the focal point of country&#8217;s economic growth.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Local co to produce aluminium ships
*
Local co to produce aluminium ships*
Jasim Uddin Haroon

A local shipbuilding company Saturday said that it would build specialised aluminium ships with an aim to grab its luring export market and meet growing domestic needs.

The company is a pioneer in such a move as the country&#8217;s nearly half a dozen shipbuilding companies are manufacturing steel vessels.

Desh Shipbuilding and Engineering Ltd (DSEL) has recently entered into the flourishing industry in Bangladesh.

It has already developed required infrastructure at Bhatiary in Chittagong situated on an area of 26,000 square feet with state-of-the-art equipment.

&#8220;Our shipyard is now completely ready to build aluminium ships of any size. And we&#8217;ve already recruited manpower for our plant,&#8221; G Sarwar, managing director of the DSEL, told the FE Saturday.

He also said a consultant with 30 years&#8217; experience in aluminium shipbuilding in the Middle East and a technical manager with 20 years&#8217; experience in Singapore have also joined the shipbuilding company.

Mr Sarwar also said his company is now negotiating with buyers from the USA.

He said: &#8220;US buyers want 20 aluminium ships. We&#8217;re negotiating with them.&#8221;

An aluminium ship is a high-end product which is lighter than a steel ship and plies faster on the seas.

Company officials said Bangladesh has also a huge demand for such vessels for patrolling purposes.

Currently Bangladesh is procuring such vessels from international sources such as Australia, the UAE and other countries.

This kind of ships are popular in the globe mainly for their speedy nature, Sarwar said adding: &#8220;Speed is the prime aim of the shippers across the globe&#8221;.

He said they are hiring skilled manpower from overseas.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Exports surge 36pc
*
Exports surge 36pc*







Workers are pictured at a shipbuilding plant of Western Marine in Chittagong. The exports of vessels grew by 731 percent to $6.98 million in the July-November period.Photo: STAR

Star Business Report

Export earnings crossed the $8.27 billion mark in the July-November period, registering nearly 36 percent growth over the same period a year earlier, according to the latest Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) data.

Exports of the countrys main foreign-exchange earner, knitwear, grew nearly 37 percent, to $3.53 billion, while woven exports grew nearly 36 percent, to $2.88 billion, from a year ago.

The exports of vessels grew by whopping 731 percent, to $6.98 million, during the period compared with the same period a last year.

In November alone, exports grew nearly 30 percent, to $1.55 billion, compared with the same month a year earlier, the data said.

Salim Osman, president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said apparel exports increased mainly because of the shift of international buyers to Bangladesh from China, the worlds largest apparel supplier.

China is losing its competitiveness for higher costs of production, Osman said. We will grow more when the doors in some new destinations, like South Africa, will widen further.

Osman said recent demand for jeans and denim products and for T-shirts has soared because China is losing market to Bangladesh.

Anwar-ul-Alam Chowdhury Parvez, former president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said value of apparel exports is also increasing due to the per unit higher prices of raw materials.

Echoing Osman, the former chief of BGMEA also said China is losing business to Bangladesh due to its higher costs of production and shortages of workers in the garment factories.

Such higher growth will continue for a long time, he said. We have to increase our both capacity and efficiency for sustainability of the export.

We have a bright future. We need to address infrastructure and energy problems as soon as possible, and increase the efficiency of ports.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*ICB to launch two Tk 10b mutual funds*


ICB to launch two Tk 10b mutual funds

Asaduzzaman Pallab

State-owned Investment Corporation of Bangladesh (ICB) is set to launch two mutual funds of Tk10 billion, which would be the biggest ever mutual fund in the history of country's capital market.

The mutual funds-- ICB Multi-Sectoral Mutual Fund Scheme-1 and ICB NRB-Energy Sectoral Mutual Fund Scheme-1, would be of Tk5.0 billion each.

ICB Asset Management Company Ltd ( IAMCL), a subsidiary of the ICB, has been appointed as issue manager of both the two proposed funds, while state-owned Agrani Bank Ltd will act as the custodian and trustee of these two giant mutual funds.

IAMCL will apply to the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) shortly for approval, a top executive of the company told the FE.

"We are submitting the proposals for launching the two proposed mutual funds to the SEC by this month," Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of IAMCL, Wahiduzzaman Khandoker, said.

He further said: "If approved by the SEC, the two funds will be the largest mutual funds in the history of the country's capital market."

According to the proposals, both the mutual funds will belong to specialized categories, Mr Wahiduzzaman added.

The proposed ICB NRB- Energy Mutual Fund will invest mainly in the energy sector -- in pre-IPO (initial public offering), secondary and IPO placement market.

About the investment pattern of these two mutual funds, the IAMC CEO said, "At least 50 per cent fund of NRB-Energy Sectoral Mutual Fund will be invested in energy sector.

He said Multi Sectoral Mutual Fund is to be invested in different sectors having specific ratio.

Of the ICB Multi-Sectoral Index Fund, the sponsor -- ICB -- will hold 10 per cent of the fund, while 40 per cent fund will be subscribed by pre-ipo and the remaining 50 per cent will be Public offer.

The amount of ICB NRB Energy Mutual Fund Scheme-1 will be allocated like ICB Multi Sectoral Fund. Per unit price of both the mutual funds have 10-year maturity with the face value of Tk 10.

When asked, the AMCL CEO said these two mutual funds are expected to hit the market early next year.

At present, at least 20 mutual funds are awaiting SEC approval.

Currently, a total of 31 mutual funds are listed with the bourses. Their combined issued capital of the mutual funds is worth $299 million and their market capitalisation is more than three per cent or $520 million.

At present 13 mutual fund of ICB are listed in the premium bourses, Dhaka Stock Exchange. They are the prime sponsors of mutual fund in country's capital market.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

integra said:


> any idea of news regarding the assembly of private cars? Pajero serves only a minute spectrum of the population.



I am not certain about pragoti at this point to manufacture private cars... but Koreans Tagaz which acquired Hyundai Motor Company (South Korea) as a strategic partner will invest 2 billion US dollar to manufacture car in bangladesh and the car will cost around 10000 US dollar or 7 lac taka...



http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesig...php?nid=109469

*Bangladesh to become carmaker*
Star Business Report

Bangladesh is set to become an automaker by the next two years, as a South Korean investment company yesterday announced a plan to invest $2 billion for setting up a Korean brand car manufacturing plant in the country.

The proposed car unit is expected to go into production in *2012*, targeting to make *50,000 Korean Tagaz brand cars a year*, and sell those in both local and international markets.











Not bad for a 7 lac car... what do you say???

Some more news to follow:

Bangladesh to make automobile parts to enter US market
December 10, 2009 ·

www.theindependent-bd.com

*Bangladesh to make automobile parts to enter US market*
BSS, DHAKA

Bangladesh is set to export light engineering items to the US markets, paving the way for turning the countrys industry sector into a state-of-the-art in the world.

Indian Tata is also looking forward to produce nano locally in bangladesh...

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.co...?news_id=93643


*Nitol looking to assemble Tata Nano locally*

Mehdi Musharraf Bhuiyan






Bangladesh could be the next assembling home of the world's cheapest car Tata Nano, if a negotiation among the government, the car's Indian manufacturer and their local representative sees the daylight.

In recent time iran has also proposed to produce car in bangladesh...

Draexlmaier Automotive Bangladesh (DAB) Limited may also set up car manufacturing plant in Bangladesh... they have so far opened a research lab in Bangladesh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

DECEMBER 7, 2010, 4:46 A.M. ET

*IBM Gets $80M Outsourcing Deal In Bangladesh From Bharti Airtel-Source*

IBM Gets $80M Outsourcing Deal In Bangladesh From Bharti Airtel-Source - WSJ.com 
By Dhanya Ann Thoppil

DOW JONES NEWSWIRES



BANGALORE (Dow Jones)--International Business Machines Corp. (IBM) has received an $80 million (INR3.59 billion) contract from India's Bharti Airtel Ltd. (532454.BY) to manage the telecommunications services provider's technology operations in Bangladesh, a person familiar with the matter said Tuesday.

Under the 10-year contract, the U.S. software maker will manage Bharti Airtel's information technology and data center operations, as well as look after the security of the Indian company's network in Bangladesh, the person, who declined to be named, told Dow Jones Newswires.

The deal also involves transferring employees and technology from Bharti Airtel's in-house technology team in Bangladesh to IBM, the person said.

The latest contract reflects deepening ties between Bharti Airtel and IBM since they first struck a partnership in 2004. In 2004, the two companies signed a $750 million deal which has increased to more than $2 billion since then.

In September, IBM agreed to provide IT services to Bharti's operations in Africa, a new market the telecom company entered earlier this year through a $9 billion acquisition of Kuwait-based Mobile Telecommunications Co.'s assets on the continent.

Under that deal worth more than $1 billion, IBM is consolidating Bharti Airtel's IT operations in 16 African countries into one integrated system.

Bharti Airtel, India's largest by subscribers, entered the Bangladesh market in January this year by acquiring a 70&#37; stake in Warid Telecom International Ltd. for $300 million from United Arab Emirates-based Abu Dhabi Group. Bharti has more than 194 million subscribers across 19 countries, including Bangladesh.

Warid Telecom offers mobile services in all of Bangladesh's 64 districts and has 3.6 million users as of September.

-By Dhanya Ann Thoppil, Dow Jones Newswires; +91-9886929464; dhanya.thoppil@dowjones.com


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Project to buy 450 buses for BRTC okayed
Ecnec approves 12 projects involving Tk 2,086 crore*
Unb, Dhaka

Project to buy 450 buses for BRTC okayed

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) at a meeting yesterday approved 12 development projects involving Tk 2,086 crore, including a project to procure 450 buses for the Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation (BRTC).

The meeting approved the projects with Ecnec Chairperson and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair.

Of the total project cost, Tk 1,415 crore will come from the government exchequer while Tk 671 crore as project assistance, according to Planning Minister AK Khandker who briefed reporters after the meeting.

The projects are the right shore conservation project of the River Jamuna in Kazipur and Sadar upazilas of Sirajganj (Tk 276 crore); Char Fassion and Manpura town under Bhola district conservation project (revised, Tk 143 crore); embankment rehabilitation and strengthening project of the River Gomoti (Tk 73 crore); river bank conservation project of Tamruddin and Banglabazar areas under polder 73/1 (A+B) in Hatia upazila of Noakhali (Tk 61 crore); river erosion protection project in Saghata Bazar of Gaibandha and embankment conservation project of the River Brahmaputra in Roumari upazila of Kurigram (Tk 170 crore); left shore conservation of the River Padma in Sujanagar upazila and right shore protection of the River Jamuna from erosion in Bera upazila of Pabna (Tk 201 crore); post literacy and continuing education for human resource development project-2 (2nd revision, Tk 575 crore); Jagannath University development project (Tk 100 crore); Baniachhang-Ajmiriganj road construction project (Tk 73 crore);

Mariners by-pass road development from Bahadderhat crossing to the River Karnaphuli with diversion canal and adjacent canals rehabilitation project (Tk 57 crore); procurement of Double Decker, single Decker AC and articulated buses for BRTC project (TK 303 crore); and Road infrastructure development and further beautification project adjacent to the Mirpur Sher-e-Bangla National Stadium and Bangabandhu National Stadium (Tk 54 crore).


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Maritimus to build 20000 DWT vessels in Bangladesh*
Tuesday, 07 Dec 2010
EmailButton
Pdf_button
Steel Guru : Maritimus to build 20000 DWT vessels in Bangladesh - 179306 - 2010-12-07

A new Ship Building company promises at a recent seminar held in London to slowly make a ripple in the titan sea of the giant ship building industry.

Maritimus is set to build 20,000 DWT sized ocean going vessels to cater to their international market. This will be a big milestone for Maritimus as they put themselves ahead of the pack in the ship building industry. They hope they will slowly make a ripple in the titan sea of the giant ship building industry.

This is a big challenge for Maritimus Limited, expert company in ship building. This will require 5,000 MT steel work per year, thousands of workers, as well as intense planning, implementation and quality checks to make sure that all deliverables are up to the standard, or even beyond, for their meticulous clients.

Maritimus a Bangladeshi ship building company, wish to make its mark in the ship building arena. They are working along the Concept Maritimus stating that a shipyard should aim to deliver quality ships within the contracted time; profit is a consequent outcome. It is with this vision that the company, Maritimus Limited, is based on to be able to cater to the needs of their international clients in shipping and ship building. They follow strict rules and regulations as well as safety guidelines.

They have mastered quality perception, along with adequate knowledge and understanding of ships, shipping, shipyard and similar fields.

The Chair Barrister, Rofiqul Islam promised the audience at a recent London seminar organized by its media partner Media Mohol Ltd that he attended, that his MD will turn every ship that Maritimus will be creating as a strong economic spot. They have cutting edge experiences, such as working for a US owned ship building company, and state of the art technology to turn Maritimus ships to be the best among the ships created in this era.

Bangladesh has built a strong foundation in the shipping industry. They have built excellent vessels that have been at the forefront in the field. Bangladesh has a ship building heritage that they have mastered for so many centuries. They have perfected the art of building ships from different materials, different designs and with innovative technologies.

With ship building as a tradition in the country, the government has taken steps to promote the industry and support it in many ways. The government is inclined to bringing this industry at the forefront of the Bangladeshi economy.

(Sourced from Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide Online Daily Newspaper on Hellenic and International Shipping)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*B'desh exports to up by $3b a year: Faruk*

B'desh exports to up by $3b a year: Faruk
FE Report

Commerce minister Faruk Khan said Wednesday Bangladesh's exports to the European Union (EU) could go up by US$ 3.0 billion a year, thanks to the new trade preference scheme.

Bangladesh along with other poorer nations will enjoy new rules of origin for the EU's generalised system of preferences (GSP), which are relaxed and simplified.

The new rules, which come into effect from January 1, next year, will have single stage for apparels while 30 per cent value addition criteria for industrial products.

"The EU's policy support has opened up new opportunities for Bangladeshi exporters to bump up their exports by manifold," Mr Khan said.

His comments came at a seminar on EU-Bangladesh trade at a city hotel, with the EU delegation's political and trade head Andrew Barnard in the chair.

Last year, Bangladesh exported goods worth 5.8 billion euros to the EU market, making up as much as 50 per cent of the country's total shipment.

Besides new trade preferences, Mr Khan said that efficient and hardworking labour force, competitive wages and government support would help boost exports more to the 27 nation regional group.

Mr Khan said that Bangladeshis would overcome all challenges including its infrastructure shortages.

He struck an upbeat tone about Bangladesh's future and said there is a positive rating on Bangladesh in many countries across the world.

Referring to the Prime Minister's speech, he said there would be no severe power crisis in the country after 2012.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

self delete


----------



## Skies

^ Even PK's N-GDP is better than it was predicted. They have 177.901 billions (but it was predicted 161 billions ) for 2010. So why people say PK's economy is going is going bad? And if PK's economy is going bad even it's better than predicted, then how could we say our economy is doing so fine? Is it right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

New Market Research Report: Bangladesh Telecommunications Report Q1 2011New 
New Market Research Report: Bangladesh Telecommunications Report Q1 2011

Fixed Networks market report from Business Monitor International: "Bangladesh Telecommunications Report Q1 2011"

PRLog (Press Release) &#8211; Dec 08, 2010 &#8211; Based on the latest figures released by the Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission and mobile operators, BMI has made some revisions to our forecasts. We revised our 2010 mobile subscriber forecast upwards to 71.464mn with a penetration rate of 43.46&#37;. We have also extended our forecast period to 2015 and we expect 194.990mn subscribers by 2015, representing a mobile penetration rate of 110.59%, surpassing the 100% for the first time. Meanwhile, the industry's average ARPU saw a slight upward revision due to Banglalink's increasing postpaid subscriber base but we continue to foresee a downtrend due to intense competition and aggressive pricing tactics from operators to gain market share. Lastly, we have retained our forecasts for Bangladesh's fixed-line and internet forecasts due to the lack of new information. 

Plans to transform Bangladesh into a digital country by 2021 are gaining traction after the Bangladeshi government announced plans in September 2010 to implement seven projects at a cost of BDT64.34bn (US$923.75mn). The seven projects will focus on rolling out next-generation technologies such as broadband wireless and fibre optic cable networks in order to improve Bangladesh's inadequate broadband infrastructure. The key objective is to lower operating costs and provide affordable broadband services to the population through the unification and standardisation of the country's broadband networks. 

Operators continued to increase the value-added services offerings to mitigate declining mobile revenues. Banglalink signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Agriculture Information Service and UNDP-supported Access to Information Programme in September 2010 to educate and create awareness among farmers through the use of telecoms and information technology tools. Under the MoU aimed to enhance technological support to Bangladesh's agricultural sector, Banglalink would deliver beneficial information to all the stakeholders. The operator also announced a partnership with mobile VAS developer Comviva in October 2010. Comviva will deliver mWallet services that will enable Banglalink to offer integrated financial payment services such as mobile transactions, international and domestic remittance, utility payments and mobile ticketing. 

Bangladesh's Telecoms Rating fell to 46.5 from 47.6 in the previous quarter due to a decrease in the country's Industry Rewards score, which fell back to 50 from 52.5. There were no changes to the Bangladesh's Country Rewards, Industry Risks and Country Risk scores. Nevertheless, the country fell to 15th place from 13th place. 

For more information or to purchase this report, go to: 
- Fast Market Research ... 

Report Table of Contents: 

Executive Summary 
SWOT Analysis 
- Bangladesh Wireline Business Environment SWOT 
- Bangladesh Mobile Business Environment SWOT 
- Bangladesh Political SWOT 
- Bangladesh Economic SWOT 
- Bangladesh Business Environment SWOT 
Business Environment 
- Asia 
- Table: Asia Telecoms Business Environment Rankings 
- Bangladesh 
Industry Forecasts 
- Mobile 
- Table: Telecoms Sector - Mobile - Historical Data & Forecasts, 2008-2015 
- ARPU 
- Table: Bangladesh Mobile ARPU - Historical Data and Forecasts, 2008-2015 (US$) 
- Fixed Line 
- Table: Telecoms Sector - Fixed Line - Historical Data & Forecasts, 2008-2015 
- Internet 
- Table: Telecoms Sector - Internet & Broadband - Historical Data & Forecasts (2007-2014) 
Market Data Analysis 
- Mobile Market 
- Table: Bangladesh Wireless Market, June 2010 
- Table: Bangladesh Wireless Market Net Additions, Q210 
- Subscriber Mix & ARPU 
- ARPU 
- 3G 
- Mobile Contract Wins 
- Table: Mobile Contract Wins, 2008-2009 
- Mobile Content 
- Regional Outlook 
- Country Outlook 
- Mobile Operator Data 
- Table: Bangladesh Mobile Market Overview 
- Table: Citycell 
- Table: Grameenphone 
- Table: Banglalink 
- Table: Robi (Axiata Bangladesh) 
- Table: Tele Talk 
- Table: Warid 
- Fixed Line 
- Table: Bangladesh Fixed-Line Market, May 2010 
- Broadband 
Regulatory Environment 
- Industry Developments 
- Regulatory Developments 
Competitive Landscape 
- Competitor Analysis 
- Table: Key Players - Bangladesh Telecoms Sector 
Company Monitor 
- ZTE 
- Table: ZTE: Research And Development Budget (CNYmn), 2005-2009 
- Table: ZTE: Major Asia Contracts Award 
Operator Profiles 
- Grameenphone 
- Robi (Axiata Bangladesh (AxB)) 
- Banglalink 
- Citycell 
- Bangladesh Telecommunications Company (BTCL) 
Regional Telecommunications Penetration Overview 
- Fixed Line 
- Table: Regional Fixed-Line Penetration Overview 
- Broadband 
- Table: Regional Fixed-Line Penetration Overview 
- Mobile 
- Table: Regional Mobile Penetration Overview 
Country Snapshot: Bangladesh Demographic Data 
- Section 1: Population 
- Table: Demographic Indicators, 2005-2030 
- Table: Rural/Urban Breakdown, 2005-2030 
- Section 2: Education and Healthcare 
- Table: Education, 2001-2003 
- Table: Vital Statistics, 2005-2030 
- Section 3: Labour Market and Spending Power 
- Table: Employment Indicators, 2001-2006 
- Table: Consumer Expenditure, 2000-2010 (US$) 
- Table: Average Annual Manufacturing Wages 
Glossary Of Terms 
- Table: Glossary Of Terms 
BMI Methodology 
- How We Generate Our Industry Forecasts 
- Table: Key Indicators For Telecommunications Industry Forecasts 
- Telecoms Business Environment Ratings 
- Risk/Reward Ratings Methodology 
- Ratings System 
- Indicators 
- Table: Ratings Indicators 
- Weighting 
- Table: Weighting Of Indicators 
- Sources 

About Business Monitor International 

Business Monitor International (BMI) offers a comprehensive range of products and services designed to help senior executives, analysts and researchers assess and better manage operating risks, and exploit business opportunities, across 175 markets. BMI offers three main areas of expertise: Country Risk BMI's country risk and macroeconomic forecast portfolio includes weekly financial market reports, monthly regional Monitors, and in-depth quarterly Business Forecast Reports. Industry Analysis BMI covers a total of 17 industry verticals through a portfolio of services, including in-depth quarterly Country Forecast Reports. View more research from Business Monitor International at Fast Market Research - Publishers - Business Monitor International 

About Fast Market Research 

Fast Market Research is an online aggregator and distributor of market research and business information. We represent the world's top research publishers and analysts and provide quick and easy access to the best competitive intelligence available. 

For more information about these or related research reports, please visit our website at Fast Market Research or call us at 1.800.844.8156.

# # #

Fast Market Research is an online aggregator and distributor of market research and business information. We represent the world's top research publishers and analysts and provide quick and easy access to the best competitive intelligence available.


----------



## TopCat

Skies said:


> ^ Even PK's N-GDP is better than it was predicted. They have 177.901 billions (but it was predicted 161 billions ) for 2010. So why people say PK's economy is going is going bad? And if PK's economy is going bad even it's better than predicted, then how could we say our economy is doing so fine? Is it right?



PK rebased its economy in 2005 while we did that 15 years ago in 1996. We will be doing it again in 2011 when 10 more sectors will be included in the calculation with existing 15 sectors. You will get a real picture of the size of BD economy next year hopefully.


----------



## Bdeshexpat

iajdani said:


> PK rebased its economy in 2005 while we did that 15 years ago in 1996. We will be doing it again in 2011 when 10 more sectors will be included in the calculation with existing 15 sectors. You will get a real picture of the size of BD economy next year hopefully.




Can you please explain what you mean by rebased? Are IMF and world bank numbers for Bangladesh GDP incorrect? 

If GDP numbers are incorrect, what is you opinion on real GDP? I think there is a huge black market economy all IMF and world bank is not able to use for their calculations.


----------



## Skies

*Aramex signs new acquisitions in Turkey, Malaysia and Bangladesh *
By Shane McGinley 
Thursday, 9 December 2010 12:10 PM





_Aramex has embarked on a new phase of growth and expansion, according to Aramex founder and CEO Fadi Ghandour._

Logistics and transport giant Aramex has completed a number of new acquisitions and partnerships in Turkey, Malaysia, Bangladesh and Vietnam, the Amman-based firm said in a statement on the Dubai Financial Market on Thursday.

The company has increased its shareholding to 100 percent of Aramex Turkey, which the company said &#8220;has performed strongly.&#8221;

Aramex also announced that has acquired a majority stake in Malaysia&#8217;s Avanti and has acquired a majority stake in Expo Express Services, the company&#8217;s subsidiary in Bangladesh.

Finally, Aramex signed a joint venture partnership in Vietnam with Masan Services, a wholly owned subsidiary of Masan Corporation. Masan Corporation is the majority shareholder of Masan Group which is one the largest listed private-sector companies in Vietnam. Aramex plans to start its operations in Vietnam next year.

&#8220;Aramex has embarked on a new phase of growth and expansion and this is just the beginning of the company&#8217;s investments in key emerging markets,&#8221; said Fadi Ghandour, Aramex founder and CEO.

&#8220;We hope to soon announce further investments in Africa and Asia, and continue to build up on this strategy well into 2012,&#8221; he added.

In October, Aramex announced that net profits for the first nine months of 2010 rose eleven percent to AED149.1m ($40.60m).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

* FDI can boost drug industry: BAPI*

FDI can boost drug industry: BAPI | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Sat, Dec 11th, 2010 7:50 pm BdST

Dial 2000 from your GP mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, Dec 11 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Drug exports can go up susbtantially if the country's pharmaceutical sector is allowed to invest overseas, according to the Bangladesh Association of Pharmaceuticals Industry (BAPI).

By investing in foreign countries the local companies will be able to start joint ventures, make acquisitions and even set up own subsidiary, allowing instant penetration in overseas markets, a BAPI-organised seminar was told.

"The country's pharmaceutical industry has the potential to be one of the largest export sectors of Bangladesh, if the barriers are removed", BAPI advisor Nazmul Hasan said in his welcome address at the seminar on Saturday titled 'Pharma Vision 2015'.

According to him, the drug producers of the country are facing problems regarding product registration and promotion in foreign markets.

"We are probably the only industry in this country, which is facing obstacles to export," said Hasan, the top official of Beximco Pharmaceuticals.

In the $808 billion global pharmaceutical market in 2009, Bangladesh could grab a slice of only $47 million.

However, the finance minister, who attended the seminar as the chief guest, was reluctant about the idea of allowing local investment abroad.

"In the context of our foreign transactions, capital export cannot be allowed," said AMA Muhith.

The restrictions, however, can be relaxed in specific cases, he added.

The seminar also stressed on the greater need for upgrading the drug regulatory body and the national control laboratory to international standards.

"The Directorate General of Drug Administration and the national control laboratory need to become WHO approved as well as the PIC/S," BAPI general secretary Abdul Muktadir said in a presentation on the overall scenario of the industry.

According to him, membership of the Pharmaceutical Inspection Cooperation Scheme, or PIC/S, allows entry to member country markets without registration of products.

"There are 370 approved positions in the DGDA, of which 240 are vacant."

The BAPI official also stressed the issue of allowing investing abroad.

BAPI president Salman F Rahman supported his position.

"In the 1980s, major policy changes boosted the RMG industry by allowing back-to-back LC and bonded warehouse facilities, the time has now come for another bold decision for the pharma industry," said the vice-chairman of Beximco Group.

According to him, Bangladesh has a tremendous potential to be a major producer of generic drugs. Currently, China and India are the major global suppliers for generic items.

"Now-a-days, China also has started to import generic drugs due to their growth, which leaves only India as our competitor," said Rahman.

Moreover, the developed countries are now showing interest to import generic drugs as medical cost has gone up in those countries, he added.

Citing the Indian example, Rahman said that the country had allowed pharmaceutical companies to invest abroad at a time when its foreign reserve was very low.

Responding to the concerns of the industry, the finance minister made it very clear that at this moment he was not willing to allow "capital export".

However, he said that he hoped that the issue could be resolved by discussion between the government and the industry.

Muhith emphasised on the issue of sub-standard drugs produced in the country.

"Quality control is crucial for drugs. Apart from a few companies, quality of drugs produced in the country is questionable."

He came up with the idea of mandatory membership of BAPI for all licensed drug producers.

"This way, the association can also contribute to quality control of the whole industry."

The finance minister assured of reorganising and strengthening the drug regulatory body.

The seminar also heard from prime minister's advisers Mashiur Rahman and Syed Modasser Ali, health minister A F M Ruhal Haque and industries minister Dilip Barua.

bdnews24.com/rhn/am/1930h


----------



## akash57

*Indian IT firm Ramco enters Bangladesh market*

Bangalore, Dec 13 (IANS) Leading software consulting and product firm Ramco Systems Monday announced its entry into the growing Bangladesh market to hard-sell its suite of enterprise resources planning (ERP).

The Chennai-based firm has tied up its partnership with Dhaka-based Computer Source Ltd to market its offerings in the neighbouring country.

'We have been keen to enter an underserved market like Bangladesh, which is on the threshold of growth phase. We believe our suite of offerings will help us gain a strong foothold in the new market,' Ramco vice-president R. Shankar said in a statement here.

As part of the package, the company will offer all the tools such as hardware, software, operating system, middleware and database to run the ERP application.

'Bangladesh is an emerging market with a large IT resource pool. Its government policies are conducive for companies to collaborate with Indian IT firms and offer IT products and services in the local market,' Shankar said.

Lauding Ramco for foraying into the country, India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry president Abdul Matlub Ahmad asserted that his country had been witnessing rapid growth in industries and trade.

'As technology adoption is essential to support the growing business environment, ERP applications boost performance and help industries compete better in the global market,' Ahmad noted.

As part of the $875-million Ramco group, the flagship company provides innovative business solutions to customers worldwide, with offices in the US, Europe, Gulf, and the Asia-Pacific region.

'Our key differentiator is the innovative approach to develop products through revolutionary enterprise application assembly and delivery platform,' Shankar added.

Indian IT firm Ramco enters Bangladesh market


----------



## akash57

*Director General of Dubai Customs receives Consul General of Bangladesh*

His Excellency H.E. Ahmed Butti Ahmed, Executive Chairman of Ports, Customs and Free Zone Corporation and Dubai Customs Director General received last Thursday H.E. Consul General of Bangladesh in Dubai Mohammed Abu Zafar , and the economic consultant in the consulate Mr. Mohammed Mahmoud Al-Haq. The two sides discussed means of shared cooperation and boosting economic relations between Dubai and Bangladesh.

H.E. Consul General of Bangladesh reaffirmed the importance of business activity between his country and Dubai, especially with the continuous growth of export and import transactions carried out in the last three years. Trade exchange between Bangladesh and Dubai mounted to Dhs416m during the last nine months this year, which is a 2% increase compared to same period last year which scored Dhs410m.

Abu Zafar said that many Bangladeshis businessmen, residing in the UAE, are highly interested in expanding their business activities and transactions in the emirate, especially in the export and import field. 

For his part, HE Ahmed Butti Ahmed expressed Dubai Customs' interest in meeting with a group of Bangladeshis businessmen to discuss means of cooperation, as well as facilitations, services and privileges which Dubai Customs can provide to them.

HE added that Dubai Customs is always keen to meet the needs and aspirations of its clients saying that businessmen and investors contribute to a great deal in enhancing growing economic businesses in the emirate. At the same time, HE affirmed the importance of abiding by international standards and criteria implemented at the department. 

HE Director General of Dubai Customs expressed pleasure in cooperation with Bangladesh and called for fostering the ties between customs departments in both sides, and for more exchange of information and experience that can contribute in developing customs work and serve the general interests of the two sides. 

Dubai imports from Bangladesh mounted to Dhs191m with the end of the third quarter of this year; an increase of 10% compared to imports of the same period last year. Dubai exports to Bangladesh reached Dhs110m during the last nine months; an increase of 26% compared to same period last year where Dubai exported goods worth of Dhs87m. Re-export activities, during the last nine months, generated Dhs115m for the same period with a drop of 23% compared to last year that scored Dhs149m. That is mainly because many re-exported goods to Bangladesh have been replaced by local products.

Director General of Dubai Customs receives Consul General of Bangladesh | Dubai Customs | AMEinfo.com


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

*Bapex scopes out oil, gas in Pabna*

Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration & Production Company (Bapex) will drill an exploration well in Mubarakpur in the district to detect oil and gas reserves there.

Experts expect 170 billion CFT gas reserve on the site. The works of the project site started this week after issuing the work order for land development for the site, Bapex officials said. 

Meanwhile, an international bidding for the drilling machinery of the project is under process, they added. 

The drilling of the exploration well will begin within March or April next after completing the land development works.

Earlier the government approved a fund of Tk 89.26 crore for the project -- Tk 61.84 crore of which will come as foreign fund under Mubarakpur Oil/Gas Exploration Well Drilling Project, the Bapex officials said.

They said Bapex has issued the work order to the contractors for the land works at the camp and project site at a cost of Tk 2.5 crore and the site was handed to the contractors last week. 

The work order has been issued for the drilling site development, camp site development and approach road construction, said Md Ataur Rahman, deputy general manager of Bapex and project director (PD) of the exploration well drilling project.

We have already called an international tender for buying the laboratory equipment of the project. Also the delivery of Tk 13 crore drilling machinery is under process. the PD said. 

We may start drilling within March or April, Rahman said. 

After drilling the well, which will be 4,500 metre-deep on the project site, it will be easier for examining the total area of natural gas and oil, the officials said. 

Earlier the government acquired 8.8 acres of land at Paglachandipur and Bishnapur of Santhia in Pabna, primarily for conducting a study for drilling the exploration well. The Pabna district administration gave the charge of the lands to Bapex in July. 

Bapex started to work on the Mubarakpur site in 2006. After getting a satisfactory result in a seismic survey in 2006, it made a project of Tk 56.04 crore for conducting the exploration study, but the project was reviewed again to Tk 89.26 crore. 

The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved the project in March last year.


source:Bapex scopes out oil, gas in Pabna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

*Brighter prospect for shipbuilding: UK Naval Architect*

DHAKA, Dec 10 (BSS) -) The country's growing shipbuilding industry will grab a sizable number of global market share in the coming days due to its cheaper labour cost and energetic manpower, says Trevor Blakeley, Chief Executive Officer of the Royal Institution of Naval Architects (RINA today. 

Appreciating Bangladesh's shipbuilding facilities RINA, a top platform of naval architects in the United Kingdom, executive also observed that Bangladesh has performed well in the global maritime industry in the last few years at a time when many developed and developing countries could not do so during the global financial recession.

He was talking to journalists after he visited Ananda Shipyard and Slipways Ltd (ASSL), one of the leading shipbuilders of the country, at Meghnaghat under Sonargaon upazila of Narayanganj district. 

Trevor went round different units of the shipyard and appreciated shipbuilding facilities. Apart from Trevor Blakeley, three other international naval experts were also present during the visit. They are Prof Piri Reis University of Turkey, Associate Prof Motohiko Murai of division of Artificial Environment and Information of Yokohama National University of Japan and Prof Dr S Surrendran of Department of Ocean Engineering of India. 

CEO of ASSL Commodore (rtd) SM Monir briefed the expert team 
highlighting different shipbuilding facilities of the shipyard. 

Prof Refayet Ullah of Bangladesh University of Engineering 
and Technology, ASSL Chairman Dr Abdullahel Bari, managing 
director Afruja Bari, Deputy Managing Director Abdullah Nahid 
Nigar and Executive Director M Tariqul Islam were present, among 
others. 

While briefing the expert team, SM Monir said the ASSL has 
so far exported eight vessels (2900 deadweight tonnage each) to 
Denmark, Mozambique and Maldives and 10 ships ranging from 5500 
to 6100 dwt are being built and two more (7250dwt each) would be 
started to be built soon. 

The expert team made the visit at the shipyard on the eve of 
the two day international conference on Marine Technology 
(MARTEC-2010) that begins tomorrow in the BUET conference rooms. 

The RINA and department of Naval Architecture and Marine 
Engineering of the BUET are jointly organizing the conference. 
Such kind of high profile conference is going to be held for the 
first time in Bangladesh. Apart from host Bangladesh, more than 
200 experts from UK, Korea, Turkey, India, Japan, Singapore and 
Malaysian are expected to take part in the international 
conference, organizers said. A total of 28 stalls will also be 
set up on the occasion. Bangladesh's leading shipbuilders 
including Ananda, Western Marine will display marine technology 
products in the stalls, said the organizers. 

source:Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

*CEPZ exports goods worth $604m*

CEPZ exports goods worth $604m
Our Correspondent

CHITTAGONG, Dec 14: The CEPZ authority said it has exported goods worth US $604 million in the last five months of the current fiscal until November 2010 against the export target of US$ 1450 million in the fiscal 2010-2011.

In the last fiscal year the factories in the Chittagong Export Processing Zone (CEPZ) exported goods worth US$ 1334 million. 

CEPZ exports goods worth $604m


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

*World-standard insulin to be made in Bangladesh*

t was two hours before midnight. An aged woman, arms clasped and covered by a chador against cold, slowly entered a thinly crowded drug store. She gripped a vial as she approached the salesperson. 

The store assistant appeared to be familiar with the woman, who handed a vial and syringe, and asked him to push inject her right arm. It is filled with insulin, named Mixtard 30, made by Novo Nordisk. 

To date, this insulin brand, Mixtard, comes from Denmark, the base of Novo Nordisk, the global leader in diabetes care. But within a year, no import of such insulin from the Scandinavian country will be required. 

The drug will be made at Tongi near Dhaka thanks to a tie-up between the world's biggest insulin maker Novo Nordisk and Eskayef Bangladesh Ltd, a leading local pharmaceutical company.

The partnership deal, signed in 2009, has facilitated establishment of a hi-tech plant to make these sophisticated biotechnological products here.

The Nordisk-Eskayef plant opens today to manufacture over 5 million vials a year, maintaining the high quality standards followed by Novo Nordisk across the world.

"We've one global standard. So everywhere you will have insulin of exactly the same standard," said Lise Kingo, executive vice president and chief of staff of Novo Nordisk.

Kingo shared his view in an interview with The Daily Star at Dhaka Sheraton Hotel yesterday. 

Senior Vice President of International Operations Jesper Hoiland, Vice President for Oceania and South East Asia Sanjeev Shishoo and Bangladesh Diabetic Association President Prof AK Azad Khan were also present.

Novo Nordisk officials are in Dhaka to attend the inauguration of the insulin making plant.

They expressed confidence that Eskayef backed by a leading business conglomerate, Transcom Group, would be able to make quality insulin here as per the global standard. 

"We're very pleased that we've partnered with Eskayef. Transcom is behind it. It's (Trancom) a very professionally run company that is working in many different areas and we feel very comfortable that we've found the right partner for this collaboration," Jesper Hoiland said. 

"And we've so far done very fine and lived up to our expectation," he added. 

The groundwork for the tie-up began four years ago. Novo Nordisk and Eskayef inked the deal in November of 2009, after global diabetic care giant became confident that the Bangladeshi company would be able to make quality insulin by following the single global standard of Novo Nordisk.

The plant, one of the three in Asia after China and India, is going to be opened at a time when nearly 6 million Bangla-deshis suffer from diabetes. The number is expected to cross 10 million in the next 20 years due to changes in lifestyle, rapid urbanisation, lack of work and obesity and ageing of people.

At present, some 20 percent of the diabetic patients get care through the network of the diabetic association, with which Novo Nordisk also partners in educating health care professionals and creating public awareness about the disease.

Such partnership has not only helped create awareness and educate healthcare professionals but also allowed Novo Nordisk to record high demand for its products.

The company enjoys more than 80 percent share in the insulin segment of diabetic care market in Bangladesh.

Kingo said the plant in Bangladesh will increase the availability of its products on the local market.

Besides, the plant will also help leverage the expertise of local population, transfer technology and benefit society.

Shishoo said the establishment of the manufacturing base in partnership with Eskayef shows Novo Nordisk's confidence in Bangladesh. 

"It's a tremendous sign of confidence. We're very selective about the countries where we start production," he said. 

"It's not a normal 24-hour routine, but it's also a confidence in our partners like Eskayef that we can set up a world-class plant which can deliver the insulin of the highest quality."

Jesper Hoiland said the factory in Dhaka would also have an impact on the work force. 

"It will have impact on society," he said, pointing out that Bangladesh is one of the countries that handle well the issues of diabetes caring.

"I'm always using Bangladesh as a role model because you've really done a world class job of looking after patients with diabetes," said Hoiland, pointing to the network and care solutions provided by Bangladesh Diabetic Association.

Kingo said he admired Bangladesh's effort for diabetes care and said Novo Nordisk has been working for many years educating doctors and nurses how to treat people with diabetes.

The 87-year-old Novo Nordisk, which has been operating in Bangladesh since 1972, also supports BADAS to provide care to underprivileged children with diabetes.


----------



## monitor

The Padma Bridge

There is widespread enthusiasm among the people about the construction of the Padma Brdige and the government is continuing its effort to construct it as early as possible. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina during her visit to Tokyo on Sunday sought increased Japanese assistance for the socio-economic uplift of Bangladesh especially for construction of Padma Bridge and JICA has agreed to give $150 million more for the purpose. Earlier, World Bank, which is one of the major development partners in financing the Padma Multipurpose Bridge, is confident about timely completion of the bridge project. The Bank, in a statement, said on November 25 that the preparation for the bridge is moving ahead in full swing and the government along with the four development partners is working closely to complete the construction in time. 
Meanwhile, Asian Development Bank (ADB) on November 26 estimated that the GDP growth of Bangladesh will increase by 1.2 per cent with the construction of the Padma Bridge. It also estimated that the regional growth rate in the southwest region of the country will increase by 3.5 per cent due to the same reason. ADB Board of Directors on November 26 approved its US$ 615 million loan for construction of the multipurpose bridge across the Padma River. This bridge is the first fixed river crossing for road traffic, linking the southwest of the country with the northern and eastern regions. ADB will be the first donor agency or country to release fund for the Padma Bridge. Besides, the World Bank, Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and Islamic Development Bank are also financing the project.
Earlier, World Bank President Robert Zoellick on November 23 assured Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina that funds pledged by the global lender for constructing the Padma Bridge in Bangladesh would be released on time. The assurance came when the World Bank chief called on the Prime Minister in St Petersburg. Thanking the WB president, Prime Minister Hasina told him that construction of the Padma Bridge will have to start soon, saying it was her party's electoral commitment. The World Bank has pledged to provide $1.5 billion out of the total project cost of $3.9 billion for the Padma Multipurpose Bridge. 
Bangladesh is set to build the much-talked-about Padma Bridge in a bid to spur economic growth in its impoverished southwest. The Construction of what will be the longest bridge in Bangladesh is scheduled to begin this year and expected to be completed within the tenure of the present government. The bridge is a prestigious project for the nation. The bridge over the Padma would be Bangladesh's costliest infrastructure project to date and would facilitate economic growth in the south and southwestern regions.
A World Bank study has said that the bridge, which will connect the capital Dhaka with the country's coastal districts, will boost growth because it will improve transport links in the poverty-hit south and southwestern region. Earlier, Bangladesh has already constructed a 4.8-kilometre bridge over the river Jamuna at the cost of nearly one billion dollars, connected the capital with northwestern districts in 1998 and fuelled economic growth in the entire region, which is regularly afflicted by famines and floods.
The proposed Padma Bridge is important for the nation not for its size and huge construction cost only, but mainly for its possible economic significance. It goes without saying that all regions of the country have not been developed and industrialized equally during the Pakistan period and also after the liberation of Bangladesh. Industries grew mainly in the Dhaka and Chittagong regions and both northern and southern regions were neglected. These regions lagged behind also in the fields of communications.
After the construction of Bangabandhu Jamuna Bridge the deprivation of northern region has started to be redressed and it is hoped that the southern region will enter into a new era of development and industrialsation after the construction of the Padma Bridge. It will contribute to boosting the economy of the country as it will help connect the country's two sea ports Chittagong and Mongla. Besides, the bridge, when commissioned, will ease the longstanding communication problems facing the people of southern and southwestern regions of the country. In view of these, the Padma Bridge, when completed, will be a great achievement of Bangladesh. In these circumstances, every Bangladeshi would expect the construction of the Padma Bridge as early as possible.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh to make optical fibre cables*

Posted on December 9, 2010 

Bangladesh to make optical fibre cables

Bangladesh to make optical fibre cables
Quazi Amanullah, Khulna

Bangladesh Cable Shilpa Ltd in Khulna will start producing optical fibre cables from January.

The factory, which went into commercial production in 1973 after its establishment in 1967, has also decided to go public from March to raise fund for its new project.

To this end, an agreement was signed on Monday with Swadesh Investment Management Ltd, which would work as issue manager.

Managing Director of Cable Shilpa Bahadur Ali and Managing Director of Swadesh Investment Mamun Ahmed inked the deal in the conference room of the plant.

Cable Shilpa, a state-owned enterprise, will offload its shares as intended by the government, said Ali.

&#8220;Swadesh has been asked to complete all the processes for offloading our shares within the stimulated time,&#8221; said Lutfor Rahman, manager (administration) of the plant.

The decision to assign Swadesh Investment for the job was taken in the 161st meeting of the board of the cable factory.

Cable Shilpa will also set up a power cable and electrical house wire plant in Khulna.

The company has a reputation for not incurring financial losses since its inception. It earned a net profit amounting to Tk 12.83 crore in the last financial year, said its managing director.

Optical fibre cables to be produced in this plant will meet the domestic demand, said Ali.

At present, Bangladesh imports such cables from different countries including India and China.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*New insulin plant opens*

Posted on December 17, 2010 

New insulin plant opens

New insulin plant opens
Product to be available in Oct
Staff Correspondent

A high-tech insulin manufacturing plant opened in Bangladesh yesterday amid hopes of providing world-class medicines to the country&#8217;s growing diabetic patients.

The plant in Tongi is a tie-up between the world&#8217;s biggest insulin maker Novo Nordisk and Eskayef Bangladesh Ltd, a leading local pharmaceutical company, which will start selling drugs in the local market in October next year.

Lise Kingo, executive vice president and chief of staff of Novo Nordisk, inaugurated the plant on the premises of Eskayef.

The Nordisk-Eskayef plant will manufacture over 5 million vials a year, maintaining the high quality standards followed by Novo Nordisk across the world.

Senior Vice President of International Operations Jesper H&#248;iland, Vice President for Oceania and South East Asia Sanjeev Shishoo, Bangladesh Diabetic Association President Prof AK Azad Khan and Eskayef Director Simeen Hossain were present at the inaugural.

Kingo said producing insulin drugs in local settings has become important for Bangladesh, as the number of diabetic patients has increased in the country as elsewhere in the world.

&#8220;With Eskayef as our partner, we will continue to work to improve the lives of the people in Bangladesh,&#8221; she said.

Simeen Hossain said the joint venture represented a milestone in the history of Eskayef. &#8220;There would be no compromise in delivering quality products,&#8221; she assured.

Jesper H&#248;iland said there would be proper technology transfer under the joint venture, as Novo Nordisk believes in uniform global standard.

He said the tie-ups among Novo Nordisk, Eskayef and Diabetic Association would make a significant difference in looking after patients with diabetes.

Novo Nordisk officials were in Dhaka yesterday to attend the inauguration of the insulin making plant.

During the ceremony, they also expressed confidence that the plant would be able to make quality insulin matching global standards.

They also inspected Eskayef&#8217;s various departments and facilities, particularly the manufacturing unit, quality control measures and water treatment plant and expressed satisfaction.

The partnership deal, signed in 2009, has facilitated establishment of the hi-tech plant to make these sophisticated biotechnological products in Bangladesh.

The plant, the third set up by the company in Asia after China and India, opened at a time when nearly 6 million Bangladeshis are said to be suffering from diabetes.

The number is expected to cross 10 million in the next 20 years due to changes in lifestyle, rapid urbanisation, obesity, lack of physical work and ageing of people.

Novo Nordisk enjoys more than 80 percent share in the insulin segment of diabetic care market in Bangladesh.

A Rajan Kumar, managing director of Novo Nordisk Pharma Pvt Ltd, and general managers of Eskayef were also present on the occasion.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*IMF to lend Dhaka $1.0b soft loan
Muhith says &#8216;no conditions imposed&#8217;*

IMF to lend Dhaka $1.0b soft loan

FE Report

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) Wednesday agreed to lend Bangladesh one billion dollars under a soft-loan facility to shore up the country's balance of payments and boost economic growth, officials said.

The Washington-based lender reached a "broad agreement in principle" with the Bangladesh government to provide the zero-interest loan for a three year period, head of IMF's visiting delegation David Cowen said.

The IMF will lend the money under its Extended Credit Facility (ECF), starting from early next year, subject to approval of the lender's management and executive board in February, Mr. Cowen said.

It is the largest chunk of soft-loan the country would receive from the Fund and Cowen said it aimed at putting "Bangladesh on higher growth trajectory, as necessary to accelerate poverty reduction and achieve middle income status by early next decade."

The loan would bolster Dhaka's balance of payment (BoP), which is expected to take a hit in the coming months due to high cost of food, fuel and cotton import and a slowdown of remittance since July this year.

Remittance growth has flattened to a meagre three per cent in the first five months of the current financial year after growing at an average 20 per cent annually over the past three years. Import bill soared nearly 40 per cent in the first three months to September.

Bangladesh signed a similar three-year agreement with the IMF in 2003 and key reforms such as floating of taka were carried out in exchange for a soft loan worth 550 million dollars.

Under the new credit programme, the government has planned to raise tax revenue by around three percentage points of the Gross Domestic Product and pass and implement new VAT and income tax laws, Cowen said.

Securing the soft loan would also require reforms in the country's financial sector, increasing public sector investment, strengthening oversight of the central bank and trimming energy subsidies, Cowen said in Dhaka.

The IMF said the government has also committed to "improving monetary and exchange rate operations, and enhancing Bangladesh's integration into the regional and global economy through a more open trade and investment regime."

The government plans to boost development spending in key infrastructure such as roads and power plants "by strengthening financial management and operationalising the private-public partnership framework," the fund said.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith told reporters after meeting Cowen at his Secretariat office that Bangladesh would take the loan to prop up BoP, but he ruled out imposition of any conditions by the IMF for securing the credit.

"There are no conditions imposed from outside. These (reforms) are all prepared by us," he said, according to UNB news agency. He added Dhaka could not avail IMF credit last year, because the BoP was on sound footing.

"For the last three years, the country's balance of payments has been going up, but this time it will decline," he said, defending the planned credit loan deal with the IMF.

Muhith said rising import bill, falling remittance growth and requirement of outflow of funds for financing investment are the main reasons for BoP decline.

Concluding the Article XI mission, the IMF said Bangladesh would clock a growth of over six per cent in the current 2010-11 fiscal year with inflation averaging at seven per cent and budget deficit rising 0.75 per cent to around four per cent of the GDP.

It asked the Bangladesh Bank to curb financial institutions' overexposure to the stock market, saying the BB should "work in tandem with the securities regulator to ensure the banks and their subsidiaries take necessary actions to mitigate risk."

"As I mentioned our main concern is the banks reduce their direct exposure to the stock market in lines with the guidelines issued by the Bangladesh Bank," Cowen said, answering a query.

In view of the recent rise in inflationary pressure, the Fund has asked the Bangladesh Bank to tighten money supply and be vigilant in containing price pressures.

Cowen said the BB should scrap caps on interest rates, bringing in greater flexibility in the lending regime - a key demand of the private sector banks which have been affected by the recent liquidity crisis.

"Greater exchange rate flexibility could also safeguard foreign reserves and reduce external vulnerability," the fund said in the statement, adding that BB should continue to strengthen its banking supervision and oversight.

The IMF also asked the BB to improve financial health of the state-owned commercial banks such as Sonali, Janata, Rupali and Agrani and ensure that all banks meet new capital adequacy requirements.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Govt mulls power, gas price hike, says Muhith*

Govt mulls power, gas price hike, says Muhith
The government is considering power and gas price increase to rationale the tariff and reduce subsidy, report agencies.

"We will soon increase the price of CNG (compressed natural gas), but, the price of electricity will be increased only after attaining stability in production and supply," Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith said Wednesday.

The finance minister, after attending a meeting with the visiting International Monetary Fund (IMF) Mission in city.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh stock market gets exposure in Bloomberg*


FE Report

LankaBangla Securities Ltd Monday became the first stock brokerage company in Bangladesh to subscribe the Bloomberg Professional Service (BPS).

LankaBangla Securities, the top brokerage house of the country formally launched the service on the day under an agreement with Bloomberg L.P, the global financial service provider.

By availing subscription of Bloomberg terminal, LankaBangla Securities has been a member of community comprising approximately 2,50,000 subscribers like Foreign Fund Managers, world's Central Banks, Financial Institutions, Investment Bankers, Brokerage Houses, Government offices etc in over 150 countries.

It will also facilitate LankaBangla Securities to access a massive data stream, unparalleled in scope and depth delivered in real time. Outsider investors will also be able to know about the Bangladesh economy, prospect and financial performance of Bangladesh and research reports of capital market and listed companies of the two stock exchanges of the country and about LankaBangla Securities.

In the launching ceremony Ms. Natasha Mehta and Ms.Tanya Chopra from Bloomberg India, Mr. Mahbubul Anam, Director of LankaBangla Securities Ltd, Mr. Mohammed Nasir Uddin Chowdhury CEO & Director, Mr. Wali UI Islam, Deputy CEO, Mr. Md. Khairul Anam Chowdhury, Chief Operating Officer and other high officials of the LankaBangla Securities Ltd. were present.

"Our latest venture with the global financial data provider company is the gateway of our future development," Mr Nasir said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Harnessing the economy's potentials*


A conference under the auspices of the Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (DCCI) last Tuesday deliberated on the strategies to be adopted to set Bangladesh on a higher growth path with the goal of attaining the status of a middle income country for it by 2021 and to become one of the strong economies in the world by 2030. The participants in the conference highlighted the potentials that this country has in the economic field. The potentials that are largely known for long include the country's abundance of easily trainable workers who can be made to work devotedly at comparatively lower wages by the global standards, relatively strong and stable macro-economic fundamentals, a favourable policy environment for investments etc. An investment report on Bangladesh by the Washington-based Asia Society - the findings of which were presented at a luncheon meeting at American Chamber of Commerce in Bangladesh (AmCham) in Dhaka last Wednesday - did also highlight such potentials, along with the constraints to unlocking them.

It is worthwhile to recall here that the recent country ratings by Moody's and Standard & Poor's -- two international credit rating agencies -- have also been positive about Bangladesh. Furthermore, international investment banks like Goldman Sachs and J. P. Morgan have put Bangladesh in the list of the 'Next Eleven' and the 'Frontier Five' in their respective reports. All such ratings and reports do take note of the changing situation in Bangladesh -- the improvements of its economy and in its social sectors -- in past several years. The new entrepreneurial class in the country deserves a large part of the credit for the resilience and dynamism of the Bangladesh economy.

On their part, investors, local or foreign, would however, prefer to see more successes of enterprises operating in Bangladesh and to read more positive reports by credit rating and investment banks, before they make their decisions about investment. Indeed, nothing succeeds like success. For this, hard efforts in areas that affect the actual business or investment climate are, therefore, of prime importance so that operations become easy, smooth and hassle-free for existing and potential investors and costs of doing business remain at a comparative level with other economies in this region and other parts of the world. In this context, the government has to do, sooner rather than later, lots of things to expand and further improve the infrastructural facilities in areas of power, energy supplies, ports, transportation, telecommunications, information technology (IT) etc., so that Bangladesh is placed on a much better footing than now to harness its potentials for accelerated growth.

This growth is critically dependent on the volume and quality of investments to help raise output, create job opportunities and generate income for the country's teeming millions. Along with result-oriented actions to attract and encourage more investments, an effective strategy has also to be put in place to help raise the quality of the country's human resources. Other institutional and structural problems, including, those relating to access to finance, availability of land for industrial units, taxation and revenue administration, employment and labour issues, legal framework and broader problems of economic governance, will require to be addressed on a priority basis. All these highlight the need for a synergy of actions, supportive of accelerated growth.

The new economic dynamics in Asia at a time when its high performing economies are witnessing some major changes in the composition of their manufacturing or industrial structure, as a sequel to rising labour costs and other related factors, provide now a strong reason for Bangladesh to expedite its actions. The world economy itself is now undergoing see-saw changes, as most developed economies are endeavouring hard to help overcome the effects of global recession. It is, thus, an opportune moment for Bangladesh to put effectively in place its strategy for accelerated growth, taking its potentials into consideration, without any loss of further time.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*DCCI sees infrastructure deficit &#8216;biggest bar&#8217;*

DCCI sees infrastructure deficit biggest bar


FE Report

Infrastructure deficit is biggest roadblock to Bangladesh as the nation aspires to become a "China-plus 1" economy, the head of a chamber body said Monday.

"Infrastructure has to be modernised as the country's appetite for energy and roads is growing," president of Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (DCCI) Abul Kasem Khan said.

Speaking at a press briefing, Mr Khan said: "Bangladesh must devise effective policies to take advantages of becoming China plus 1 country. We must aggressively try to attract relocation of Chinese sunset industries to Bangladesh."

The briefing was organised in the city to brief the media about the outcome of its just-concluded conference, dedicated to strategy for growth.

DCCI chief said that due to the soaring labour costs, China has started shifting its some industries such as apparels and toy making to other low-cost Asian locations.

He said if the country can address energy shortage, improve port-handling capacity, and ensure smooth communication between Dhaka and Chittagong, the country would be able to draw the Chinese investments.

But he warned if the country fails, this opportunity will go to Vietnam, Indonesia and other low-cost Asian hubs.

The DCCI president said currently the clothing sector contributes about $ 14 billion in export earnings, which can reach as high as US$40 billion over the next five to six years.

He insisted that Bangladesh could emerge as the 30th largest economy in the world in the next 20 years if political stability is there and entrepreneurs were offered necessary infrastructure.

"I can bet 8 to 10 per cent growth is not difficult for us," said the leader of the DCCI that represents mostly members of small and medium enterprises.

Today, the size of the Bangladesh economy is estimated at US$99.80 billion with a per capita income of is $684. In 2010 fiscal, the country exported merchandise worth $16.20 billion while it imported $23.70 billion goods.

In 2025-2026 the population of the country will reach 177.7 million with GDP $ 614 billion having per capita income $ 3455. The export and import will be $ 100.62 billion and 108.91 billion respectively.

"Economic growth needs to be accelerated for the next two decades. This will make the country 30th largest economy of the world by 2030," Mr Khan told reporters.

He said to achieve the targeted higher growth, Bangladesh needs to adopt pragmatic strategies and policies and develop skilled manpower.

DCCI also came up with a string recommendations including developing Dhaka- Chittagong communication links, gearing up ports handling capacities, reduction of traffic jam in the capital, skill development and boosting productivity.

In 2030, the DCCI projected the country's population to hit 184.9 million. The GDP will stand at $967 billion with per capita income $ 5230. The export will be $ 159.03 billion and import $ 159.45 billion.


----------



## akash57

*Allahabad Bank plans to open offices in Singapore, Bangladesh*

NEW DELHI: In a bid to expand its overseas footprint, state-owned Allahabad Bank is looking at opening branches in four countries including China and Singapore. 

"We have approached the regulator Reserve Bank of India for approval to set up a branch in Shanghai, China and Singapore ," Allahabad Bank chairman and managing director J P Dua. 

Besides, the bank is also looking to open a branch in Bangladesh and another branch in Hong Kong, he said. 

Currently, Kolkata-based bank is having one overseas branch at Hong Kong, which has earned net profit in 2009-10. Besides, the branch has been earning operational profit during last two years. 

The bank also has a Representative Office at Shenzhen, China, which is eligible for upgradation into a full-fledged branch. 

With the one full-fledged branch in Hong kong and one representative office in Shenzhen, the bank has overseas business of around Rs 1,200 crore. It expects overseas business to triple in the next two years. 

Dua said, the bank plans to open 40 more branches in the next three months. 

For the second quarter ended September 2010, Allahabad Bank reported a 20.6 per cent rise in net profit at Rs 402.5 crore against Rs 333.5 crore in the same quarter of the last fiscal. 

At the same time, the bank reported 21.6 per cent rise in total income for the quarter at Rs 2,189.6 crore, against Rs 2,451.5 crore in the year-ago period. 

The Net Interest Income (NII) of the bank rose by 60.6 per cent at Rs 969.2 crore against Rs 603.2 crore in the same quarter a year ago. 

Further, the bank earned an interest of Rs 2,636.9 crore during the quarter, compared to Rs 2,046.6 crore during the same period last fiscal.

Allahabad Bank plans to open offices in Singapore, Bangladesh - The Economic Times


----------



## akash57

*Airtel rebrands in Bangladesh*

Bharti Airtel Limited today announced the launch of its mobile services in Bangladesh under the airtel brand.

The airtel brand in Bangladesh will be launched with the brand promise: Bhalobashar tane pashe ane. Chris Tobit, CEO-Airtel Bangladesh said, The people of Bangladesh are very passionate about their identity, their culture and their language. The airtel brand will represent these values, while retaining the youthfulness and dynamism of the global brand.

Airtel Bangladesh customers will now be able to experience rich multimedia contents with the launch of airtel live - the WAP portal offering customers content like Games zone, Video post, Picture post and various other first of a kind VAS such as Gaan Bolo, Gaan Pao, Cricket Caller tunes, Classified services and App Central (with 20,000 rich apps).

Airtel Bangaladesh also unveiled a GPS-based Vessel Locating Service to enable tracking of fishing vessels for the fishermen community, in line with the promise of taking mobile telephony into rural areas. Customers in rural Bangladesh can look forward to experiencing many such innovative services in the near future as part of airtels focus on contributing towards the vision of Digital Bangladesh.

Airtel Bangladesh has around 4 million customers to date and covers 64 districts in the country.

Airtel rebrands in Bangladesh


----------



## akash57

*Sri Lanka-Bangladesh trade discussion*

External Affairs Minister Professor G L Peiris had a bilateral meeting with Bangladesh Foreign Affairs Minister Dr Dipu Moni on the sidelines of the Third Asia Middle East Dialogue Ministerial Meeting held this week in Bangkok.

The two Ministers noted the excellent relations between Sri Lanka and Bangladesh in the political as well as the economic spheres. They expressed satisfaction with the growing volumes of trade and explored avenues for enhancing trade in the New Year.

The tariff structures applicable to some of the major commodities involved in trade between the two countries were examined in the discussions between Prof Peiris and Dr Moni.

The export of jute from Bangladesh to Sri Lanka, as well as emphasis on rubber based products, gems and jewellery and ceramic products as Sri Lankan items which had the potential for export in greater quantities to Bangladesh, were prominent features of the bilateral discussion.

Dr Moni informed Prof Peiris that there is scope for Bangladesh to import larger volumes of tea from Sri Lanka, and the Ministers agreed to pursue this in earnest.

Given the importance of the apparel industry in the economy of both countries, Prof Peiris and Dr Moni agreed to look closely at synergies which would enable collaboration in some fields in the mutual interest of both countries.

Dr Moni noted the exceptionally successful performance of Sri Lankan companies in the service sector in Bangladesh, and said that further development is possible in this sphere.

With regard to mutual assistance in respect of training programmes, Prof Peiris referred to the large number of students from Sri Lanka, especially in medicine, receiving training in Chittagong and elsewhere in Bangladesh and characterized this as a contribution of distinct value. Dr Moni, for her part, requested additional facilities for training in Sri Lanka in the nursing sector - a suggestion which Prof Peiris readily agreed to act upon.

Sri Lanka News | Online edition of Daily News - Lakehouse Newspapers


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Exports shine

*Exports shine*
Refayet Ullah Mirdha

The export trend indicates a brighter future in overseas trade, as the main export destinations are recovering fast from recession, said business leaders yesterday.

In the first five months of the current fiscal year, Bangladesh exported goods worth $8.27 billion, logging 35.80 percent growth, compared to the same period a year earlier, according to data from state-owned Export Promotion Bureau (EPB).

&#8220;The export trend is very bright. We expect the December exports will go even higher, as calculation of the export figures is going on,&#8221; said Jalal Ahmed, vice-chairman of the EPB.

Exports to Eurozone will increase significantly in January because of the implementation of the zero-tariff facility for Bangladesh by the European Union (EU), he said.

The EU has relaxed the rules of origin (RoO) under the generalised system of preferences for the least-developed countries such as Bangladesh for a greater access to Eurozone.

Ahmed also said some exporters are now delaying their shipments to cash in on the duty-free facility from January. &#8220;They will export at the end of December or in early January,&#8221; he said.

Md Musa Meah, president of Bangladesh Frozen Food Exporters Association, said frozen food exports are maintaining growth with the recovery of the western world from recession.

During the July-November period, the export of frozen food grew by 40.30 percent from the same period a year ago.

&#8220;The exports will go higher in March when the EU is scheduled to relax its strict nitrofuran test on shipments of shrimps out of Bangladesh,&#8221; Meah said.

SM Jahangir Hossain, president of Bangladesh Fruits, Vegetables and Allied Products Exporters Association, said the exports of vegetables and allied products showed signs of recovery.

&#8220;The prospect of vegetable export is bright,&#8221; Hossain said. But, he said the export of lemon to EU is held up for the last one and a half years for some test-related problems.

Bangladesh exported vegetables and allied products worth $23.89 million in the July-November period, registering a 28.03 percent growth.

Mohammad Hatem, acting president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said the prospect of his sector is also good, as the buyers are now shifting their focus from China to Bangladesh.

Moreover, Bangladesh has started exporting garments to new destinations: Japan, South Africa, Latin American countries, Australia, New Zealand and China.

The country exported knitwear products worth $3.6 billion in the first five months of the current fiscal year, registering 36.56 percent growth compared to the same period a year ago.

Bangladesh exported woven garments worth $2.89 billion in the July-November period with a 35.83 percent growth.

Abdus Salam Murshedy, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said: &#8220;It&#8217;s not impossible to reach $20 billion garment exports in three years if the current export trend continues.&#8221;

The government will have to ensure adequate supply of gas and power and smooth operation of port, he added.

reefat@thedailystar.net

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

Investment proposals mark big leap

*Investment proposals mark big leap*
Kamrun Nahar

New data show the number of investment proposals has shot up significantly in November, reflecting increased confidence in the country&#8217;s overall business climate, officials said.

The Board of Investment (BoI) said it received 165 investment proposals worth 190 billion taka in the penultimate month of the year, marking a 450 per cent increase over the planned investment amount of the previous month.

Officials said while most of the proposals may not bear fruits, it shows wider investors&#8217; interest in the country&#8217;s infrastructure and manufacturing sectors such as power, garments, textile, pharmaceuticals and processed food.

&#8220;We can now say that local and foreign investors are more confident to invest here because of the government&#8217;s sincere efforts to improve infrastructure and business environment,&#8221; said a BoI official.

He said investors are convinced that government&#8217;s nine billion dollars investment programme in the power sector would cut crippling shortages. &#8220;Their morale got a boost after the government resumed electricity connections to new industrial ventures in October,&#8221; he added.

The BoI only keeps the data of registered investment proposals, but it does not track down whether the proposed investment eventually sees the day-light.

Of the proposals, 16 came from foreign and joint-venture investors, according to the BoI statistics. Most of these proposals contain sizeable investment amount and together they are worth 147 billion taka.

During the same month, local entrepreneurs planned to set up 149 industrial units with a total investment of 43 billion taka, which the investors said would create job opportunities for 30,442 people.

In October the BOI registered 154 investment proposals with investment worth 43 billion taka. The units would employ 42,523 people, the BoI said.

Officials said proposed investment from the foreign and joint-venture entrepreneurs in November show a 667 per cent increase from that of October.

Five foreign and 10 joint-venture proposals amounted to Tk 19.15 billion were registered in October.

Officials said foreign and joint-venture investors are mainly interested in the country&#8217;s fast-booming power and ICT sectors.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

New Western Marine to build double hull tankers for local client

New Western Marine to build double hull tankers for local client
Star Business Desk

Leading shipbuilder New Western Marine Shipbuilders laid keels of two double hull tankers for a local company to transport fuel oil across the country.

In September, the company signed a deal with Carbon Holdings and Coastal Gas Ltd to build two tankers for transporting fuel oil of Jamuna Oil Company through river routes.

Both the 64-metre tankers having a capacity of 1,350 tanker dead weight will be built under the supervision of international classification society Germanischer Lloyd (GL) and are expected to be delivered by September 2011.

The ceremony was held at New Western Marine&#8217;s shipyard at Kolagaon in Patiya where CF Zaman, country manager of GL, handed over keel-laying certificate to the shipyard and owners of the vessels, according to a statement released yesterday.

Bangladesh needs more tankers to transport oil through river routes to reduce traffic congestion on roads, said Sakhawat Hossain, managing director of New Western Marine.

These tankers will play a vital role in easing the power crisis in Bangladesh, as the tankers will be used to carry fuel safely and cost-effectively in various fuel generated production sites within the country, Hossain added.

Ezazur Rahman, managing director of Carbon Holdings, hoped the project will prove to be successful in future.

Mizanur Rahman, managing director of Jamuna Oil, said Western Marine should build more of such tankers to contribute to the economy.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Bangladesh ranked among 30 countries for offshore services

*Bangladesh ranked among 30 countries for offshore services*

Staff Reporter

DHAKA, DEC 23: Bangladesh has been ranked among the world&#8217;s top 30 emerging nations where IT services could be shifted in 2010-2011. Gartner Inc. the World&#8217;s leading information technology research and advisory company, has included Bangladesh for the first time along with 29 other top countries.

In its report, eight new countries have made their debut among the Top 30, reported online news portal WEBWIRE.

Eight new countries have moved into the Top 30 &#8211; five for the first time &#8211; Bangladesh, Bulgaria, Colombia, Mauritius and Peru &#8211; along with three re-entrants &#8211; Panama, Sri Lanka and Turkey.

&#8220;This year the Top 30 countries are exclusively emerging nations,&#8221; said Ian Marriott, research vice president at Gartner.

Marriott said many organizations that choose to shift IT services to lower-cost countries are daunted by the task of determining which country or countries would best host their operations.

&#8220;As the pace of change is slower in developed countries we have chosen to focus on those locations that are still maturing and developing, domestically and internationally,&#8221; the Gartner vice-president said.

Nine countries from Asia/Pacific were represented in the 30 leading countries, compared with 10 in previous years. These included the leading country in offshore services &#8211; India &#8211; and the greatest challenger in terms of potential scale &#8211; China.

Emerging nations have placed significant emphasis on IT and business process services providing a vehicle for their economic growth, as many potential trading partners are moving from recession to tentative growth, Marriott said.

Bangladesh along with other countries in the region was rated &#8220;very good&#8221; for cost, with the exception of Malaysia, which was rated &#8220;good&#8221;.

Overall, the cost dimension for the Asia/Pacific region continues to offer an advantage over the Americans and EMEA.

In the remaining categories, however, the region is noticeably weaker. The political and economic environment remains a concern for many companies when moving work to offshore locations, and global and legal maturity is still an area of weakness for the region, with only India and Malaysia reaching a rating of &#8220;good&#8221;, Gartner said.

Bangladesh, China, India, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Sri Lanka, Thailand and Vietnam are from Asia/Pacific region. Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Mexico, Panama and Peru are from Americas.

Countries from Europe, the Middle East and Africa are Bulgaria, the Czech Republic, Egypt, Hungary, Mauritius, Morocco, Poland, Romania, Russia, Slovakia, South Africa, Turkey and Ukraine.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Economic growth likely to improve in FY'11: ADB
*
Economic growth likely to improve in FY&#8217;11: ADB
FE Report*

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has said Bangladesh&#8217;s economic growth is expected to improve in FY2011, if the trend of export growth observed so far can be sustained.

The country could grow at a higher rate, if the pressing infrastructure constraints in the power and energy, ports, and urban services sub-sectors are urgently removed and measures for enhancing labour productivity adopted,&#8221; said the ADB quarterly economic update, released Thursday.

Economic reforms, especially reforms in the trade regime, revenue mobilisation, and government development spending, and reduction of the cost of doing business, are essential for higher economic growth.

The Manila-based lender also said despite impacts of the global economic recession, Bangladesh attained reasonably a high 5.8 per cent GDP growth in FY2010, slightly higher than 5.7 per cent in FY2009.

&#8220;Although the late unfolding of the effects of the global crisis negatively affected Bangladesh&#8217;s exports and remittances in FY2010, a pickup in domestic demand neutralised the impact,&#8221; the donor said.

The ADB&#8217;s economic update during July-September &#8217;10 said the better than expected growth was made possible by a boost in consumption, stimulated by credit expansion to the private sector and a rise in public sector wages.

In addition, robust growth in the agriculture sector along with satisfactory growth in the services sector more than compensated for the lower industry sector growth, the economic update said.

&#8220;Bangladesh needs to increase current investment to at least 30 per cent of GDP to attain the significantly higher economic growth needed to reduce the country&#8217;s massive poverty,&#8221; the ADB said.

The country&#8217;s current investment-GDP ratio shows a stagnating trend with an average of 24.5 per cent since FY2005. The investment-GDP ratio rose by 0.6 percentage points to 25 per cent in FY2010 from 24.4 per cent in FY2009.

The Manila-based lender said stagnation in investment stems from shortages of power, energy, and other infrastructure facilities; poor investment climate reflected in the higher cost of doing business; underperformance of complementary public investment because of slow implementation of the annual development program (ADP) and weak governance.

&#8220;These factors impinge on the efficiency and profitability of domestic and foreign investment. Underperformance in public investment is caused by the lengthy and inefficient project approval process and lack of implementation capacity of the concerned ministries,&#8221; it said.

The government has made progress in developing a regulatory framework for investment through public-private partnerships (PPP), the ADB said stressing on the need for operationalisation of the PPP office and start implementation of a few flagship projects.

After moderating at the beginning of FY2011 from the rising trend observed in the previous year, year-on-year inflation has been rising again, reaching 7.6 per cent in September 2010 up from 4.6 per cent in September 2009.

&#8220;The steady growth in money supply over the past years appears to be the key contributing factor for the rising inflationary trends,&#8221; the report said adding &#8220;The steady rise in inflation is a concern.&#8221;

In addition, the effects of natural calamities on crop production in large producing countries created volatility in food stocks in the international market, leading to supply disruptions and pushing up prices, the ADB said.

Agriculture sector grew by 4.7 per cent in FY2010 up from 4.1 per cent in FY2009. &#8220;Favorable weather conditions along with broad-based government support are the major contributing factors,&#8221; ADB said.

Industry sector growth was 6.0 per cent in FY2010 down from 6.5&#37; per cent in FY2009. Growth in manufacturing was lower at 5.7 per cent compared with 6.7 per cent in FY2009.

In the first half of FY2010, lower industry sector growth, particularly related to exports, and compression of domestic demand due to slowdown in remittance inflows affected services sector growth, especially transport and financial services, the ADB said.

&#8220;However, several compensating factors such as higher agriculture growth, pick up in imports and continued expansion of telecommunications, health and education services aided satisfactory services sector growth,&#8221; the report said.

Growth in services sector slightly rose to 6.4 per cent in FY2010 from 6.3 per cent in FY2009.

The lender said Bangladesh&#8217;s tax-GDP ratio (9.3% in FY2010) is still one of the lowest among South Asian and other developing countries despite improved revenue collection in recent years.

The strong revenue performance is attributed to expansion of domestic economic activities, broadening of the tax base, better compliance aided by tax reforms and publicity campaign, and commitment of the NBR officials, the quarterly report said.

Trade deficit widened to $1.3 billion during July-September of 2010, up from $739 million during the year earlier period because of the higher growth in imports compared with the growth in exports, it said.

The bullish trend in major stock market indicators continues during FY2011. The index rose 129.2 per cent year-on-year in October 2010, reaching 7,710.8 points, because of the significant involvement of institutional participants and retail investors in daily transactions, the report said.

The combined capital and financial accounts recorded a deficit of $646 million against the surplus of $258 million during the year earlier period because of the large outflows on account of trade credit.

Consequently, the overall balance of payments turned into a deficit ($426 million) in July-September of 2010, sharply lower than the surplus of $1.3 billion during the corresponding period of 2009, the report said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Bangladesh to make optical fibre cables

*Bangladesh to make optical fibre cables*
Quazi Amanullah, Khulna

Bangladesh Cable Shilpa Ltd in Khulna will start producing optical fibre cables from January.

The factory, which went into commercial production in 1973 after its establishment in 1967, has also decided to go public from March to raise fund for its new project.

To this end, an agreement was signed on Monday with Swadesh Investment Management Ltd, which would work as issue manager.

Managing Director of Cable Shilpa Bahadur Ali and Managing Director of Swadesh Investment Mamun Ahmed inked the deal in the conference room of the plant.

Cable Shilpa, a state-owned enterprise, will offload its shares as intended by the government, said Ali.

&#8220;Swadesh has been asked to complete all the processes for offloading our shares within the stimulated time,&#8221; said Lutfor Rahman, manager (administration) of the plant.

The decision to assign Swadesh Investment for the job was taken in the 161st meeting of the board of the cable factory.

Cable Shilpa will also set up a power cable and electrical house wire plant in Khulna.

The company has a reputation for not incurring financial losses since its inception. It earned a net profit amounting to Tk 12.83 crore in the last financial year, said its managing director.

Optical fibre cables to be produced in this plant will meet the domestic demand, said Ali.

At present, Bangladesh imports such cables from different countries including India and China.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

B'desh exports to up by $3b a year: Faruk

*EU new rules for GSP
B&#8217;desh exports to up by $3b a year: Faruk
FE Report*

Commerce minister Faruk Khan said Wednesday Bangladesh&#8217;s exports to the European Union (EU) could go up by US$ 3.0 billion a year, thanks to the new trade preference scheme.

Bangladesh along with other poorer nations will enjoy new rules of origin for the EU&#8217;s generalised system of preferences (GSP), which are relaxed and simplified.

The new rules, which come into effect from January 1, next year, will have single stage for apparels while 30 per cent value addition criteria for industrial products.

&#8220;The EU&#8217;s policy support has opened up new opportunities for Bangladeshi exporters to bump up their exports by manifold,&#8221; Mr Khan said.

His comments came at a seminar on EU-Bangladesh trade at a city hotel, with the EU delegation&#8217;s political and trade head Andrew Barnard in the chair.

Last year, Bangladesh exported goods worth 5.8 billion euros to the EU market, making up as much as 50 per cent of the country&#8217;s total shipment.

Besides new trade preferences, Mr Khan said that efficient and hardworking labour force, competitive wages and government support would help boost exports more to the 27 nation regional group.

Mr Khan said that Bangladeshis would overcome all challenges including its infrastructure shortages.

He struck an upbeat tone about Bangladesh&#8217;s future and said there is a positive rating on Bangladesh in many countries across the world.

Referring to the Prime Minister&#8217;s speech, he said there would be no severe power crisis in the country after 2012.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Local cement plants in mad race for capacity expansion

*Local cement plants in mad race for capacity expansion
Multinationals stay on the sidelines*

Mushir Ahmed

Local cement firms are pouring billions in new plants in an investment bonanza never seen in the sector, eclipsing their giant foreign rivals in a fierce battle for control of one of the fastest growing construction markets.

Led by Shah, the largest cement manufacturer, the companies are installing new clinker grinding plants worth around 20 billion taka that will double the country&#8217;s production capacity to over 30 million tonnes.

They are bolstered by fact that the cement sector has been growing at a record 20 per cent year-on-year since 2009 and near-freezing of investment by five multinational cement giants who operate here, officials said.

Company executives said if the boom continues, Bangladesh is going to be the world&#8217;s largest clinker importer by 2015 with demand driven by home builders, individual house owners and infrastructures.

&#8220;I&#8217;ve never seen such a scale of investment in cement sector in the past one decade,&#8221; said Abdus Sattar, who installs cement plants in local factories.

Sattar who hardly had holidays in the last six months now has a bulging order from six companies and expect to land few more in the next couple of months.

&#8220;There is a mad-race going on between the local cement companies. All the big and medium sized firms are bringing in large plants with per-day production capacity ranging between 3,000-4,000 tonnes,&#8221; he said Owned by the country&#8217;s top conglomerate, Abul Khair Group, Shah has brought in a 7,000 tonne daily capacity plant this year, which would bring its total daily production to 14,000 tonnes by early 2011.

Basundhara, whose investment was frozen during the caretaker government, is setting up four new plants outside the capital and at Mongla, which will take its capacity to more than that of Shah.

Medium-sized companies like Seven Circle, Fresh, Premier, Crown and Diamond have over the last six months ordered new plants to boost production, said a top official whose company sold machines to these firms.

He said smaller firms scattered nationwide like Madina, Metro, Royal, Aramit, Dubai Bangla, Doel, Olympic have also taken the fight to their more illustrious competitors by doubling or trebling their capacities.

&#8220;If every thing goes according to its plan, we see Basundhara emerging as the country&#8217;s largest cement producer by end of 2011. They may eclipse Shah provided they succeed in marketing,&#8221; he said.

Shah controlled 15 per cent of the country&#8217;s 13 million tonnes annual cement market in 2010 and the new plant would take its installed capacity close to three million tonnes, according to a report of a multinational cement company.

Company executives said a 20 per cent annual hike in cement use in the past two years have compelled the factories to scale up production. They also forecast a big jump in demand due to forthcoming investment in infrastructures.

&#8220;If the government goes ahead in building elevated expressways, the bridge over the Padma, new bridges over Meghna and fly-overs, there will be a massive spurt in demand,&#8221; said Amirul Haq, managing director of Premier Cement.

Premier has bought Chittagong-based National Cement for 800 million Taka and is adding another 4,000 tonne daily capacity new plant outside Dhaka to position itself for the upcoming bonanza.

Ramakanta Bhattacharya, a director of Heidelberg Cement Bangladesh, the owner of Scancem, said 75 per cent of the demand is still driven by individual house owners who are investing their savings in new constructions.

&#8220;Our estimate is that individual house owners will remain a key driver of growth until 2015 when we expect Bangladesh to be the largest import of clinker in the world,&#8221; he said.

Bhattacharya said multinational companies have almost frozen new investment in the past two years because of the worst global recession since the Second World War.

But he added that his company would add a 750,000 tonnes per annum capacity grinding plant in Chittagong next year in a bid to keep its number two position in the local market.

Others like Holcim, La Farge and Cemex &#8212; all ranked in the top five companies in the world &#8212; are monitoring demand-side development, said an official.

&#8220;We want to see how the demand holds out. Gas and power crisis still remain key barrier to new investment,&#8221; said a top executive of a multinational company.

He admitted that local companies having more confidence in the country&#8217;s future growth than the multinationals had overshadowed their foreign rivals in the past few years.

&#8220;It shows how far Bangladeshi investors have treaded in the past one decade,&#8221; he said.

Industry insiders said uncertainty over La Farge&#8217;s fate might have prompted local cement plants to go for major capacity expansion in the backdrop of growing demand for cement in the country. La Farge has withheld new investment for quite sometime as it is awaiting Indian Supreme Court verdict on its limestone extraction plant in the state of Meghalaya.

The last time Bangladesh saw investment boom in cement sector was in 2000-1 when top multinationals and their local counterparts poured around six billion taka in new plants, according to the industry.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

http://www.theindependentbd.com/bus...ore-tourism-promotional-campaign-planned.html

*Tk 260 crore tourism promotional campaign planned
BSS*

DHAKA, Dec 26: The Civil Aviation and Tourism Ministry is to seek Taka 260 crore from the finance ministry for implementing its aggressive tourism promotional campaign &#8216;Visit Bangladesh-2011&#8217;. &#8220;The government has declared the year 2011 as the tourism year and set a target to attract one million tourists through a huge promotional campaign,&#8221; Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister G M Quader told BSS today.

On an average, four lakh foreign travelers visit Bangladesh a year. The ministry would place the Taka 260 crore budget for carrying out the campaign at the next meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Tourism to be chaired by Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith on December 27. After getting nod of the committee the detailed promotional programme would be placed for final approval at the National Tourism Council chaired by Prime Minister sheikh Hasina.

&#8220;We have already chalked out a huge promotional campaign with traditional and cultural flavor at home and abroad next year targeting the foreign tourists, who are looking for new destinations of making holidays,&#8221; the minister said.

The year-long programme also includes staging of road shows and Bangladesh week in different countries as well as inviting renowned international writers and journalists to visit Bangladesh. The country has lots of tourist tempting treasures in terms of both natural beauty, culture, heritage and archeological aspects, he said, adding, &#8220;but we have never conducted such huge international promotional campaign to attract travelers.&#8221;


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*BB to review Tk 200cr fund for shipbuilders
Posted on December 26, 2010 *

BB to review Tk 200cr fund for shipbuilders

BB to review Tk 200cr fund for shipbuilders
Bss, Dhaka

The booming shipbuilding industry may get a Tk 200 crore refinancing fund, as the Bangladesh Bank (BB) will review the scheme tomorrow at its board meeting.

The central bank is keen to start funding the industry under the scheme, said an official of the central bank yesterday.

The BB earlier sanctioned the fund to give a further boost to the sector, which is considered to be the country&#8217;s second largest export industry after readymade garment.

Once approved, shipbuilders will get loan at a 10 percent interest rate. The other criteria of the scheme will be disclosed elaborately after the finance ministry&#8217;s approval, the BB official added.

Industry insiders said the much expected refinancing is being delayed due to an apprehension that such funding may influence the rising inflation.

But people from the banking sector, dismissing the fear, said the fund is too small to impact inflation.

High financing cost is the only bottleneck in the growing industry, said Abdullahhel Bari, president of Association of Export Oriented Shipbuilding Industries of Bangladesh


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Posted on December 28, 2010 

Pharma sector to get API Park

*Pharma sector to get API Park*
UNB

Dhaka, Dec 28: The longstanding demand of country&#8217;s pharmaceutical companies for a specialized park that got stuck due to complexities over acquiring lands has seen the light again following the completion of land acquisition. The work of land-filling for the country&#8217;s first specialized industrial park &#8211; Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients (API) Park &#8211; in Gajaria upazila of Munshiganj district for the pharmaceuticals sector is now going on in full swing.

&#8220;The land-filling work will be completed by June next year. Once the land-filling is done, we&#8217;ll immediately allocate plots,&#8221; Industries Minister Dilip Barua told the agency over phone.

He said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina wants to inaugurate the formal works of the park after completion of land-filling. Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation (BSCIC) under the Ministry of Industries has taken up the project in a bid to facilitate production of basic raw materials locally, enhance local and foreign investment and to boost foreign exchange earning through exports.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Meghna aims to double turnover, jobs
*
Meghna aims to double turnover, jobs*



Sajjadur Rahman

When many domestic businesses are stuck in energy crisis and have shelved new ventures or expansion ideas, Meghna Group of Industries has taken the risk of investing Tk 1,400 crore ($200 million) for expansion and setting up new lines of business.

Presently, the $1 billion turnover group, dubbed as the second biggest conglomerate after Abul Khair, has taken an ambitious plan of setting up a number of industries, including the biggest chemical factory in the country, a condensed and a powdered milk factory, a paper mill, a salt factory and a composite hatchery.

Also the group is marching fast with expansion of many of its existing industries. The list includes sugar and oil, flour, power, shipbuilding, mineral water, printing and packaging and cement production.

&#8220;Rising domestic demand and export potential have prompted us to take the risk of investing a huge amount,&#8221; said Mostafa Kamal, chairman and managing director of the group.

Meghna Group started its business humbly by setting up a small vegetable oil mill in 1987 on a small piece of land at Meghna Ghat in Narayanganj. Now it runs over 25 industries on over 1,000 bighas of land.

The group runs on its own electricity of 34 megawatts generated in two units. Another unit of 25-megawatt capacity has already been built to meet the growing demand. The Prime Minister is expected to inaugurate the plant next month.

&#8220;The new industries and expansion of the existing ones will double our annual turnover and the number of employees in five years,&#8221; said Kamal.

Presently, the group employs 10,000 people permanently and another 5,000 on makeshift basis.

Of the new industries, the chemical plant would be the most capital intensive. Nearly $40 million would be invested to build the factory that is expected to go for production in early 2012. The factory will produce import substitutes sodium hydroxide, hydrogen peroxide and liquid chlorine for textile mills.

The next big investment would go to a composite hatchery where breeding, egg producing and meat processing would be done on a land of 100 bighas. Acquisition of land is going on in full swing.

A state-of-the-art salt factory is being built with Swiss technology and machine. The condensed milk and powdered milk plants will have the capacity of 120 tonnes and 2,000 tonnes a day, while a soya seed-crushing factory will have 120 tonnes.

The group is also expanding a number of existing industries. The capacity of its sugar refinery is being expanded to 3,000 tonnes per day from present 2,000 tonnes. The flourmill&#8217;s capacity will increase to 280 tonnes a day from current 150 tonnes.

The gram factory will double its capacity to 700 tonnes per day, and the oil refinery to 1,200 tonnes.

Also, the group is enhancing the capacity of its mineral water, feed, printing and packaging, shipbuilding, paper, cement bag and cement factories.

The cement factory will soon double its capacity to 7,000 tonnes per day to meet the growing demand of the product, according to the chairman of the group.

&#8220;We will pump nearly $50 million in two phases in 2011 and 2012 to expand the capacity of our cement factory,&#8221; said Kamal. &#8220;We predict a lot of construction works will take place in the country.&#8221;

The group seems to be lucky in terms of gas supply. When hundreds of factories around the country are facing gas shortage, the group is not to that extent, as the supply is better in the area where most of its plants are located.

Meghna Group that mainly produces in the name of &#8216;Fresh&#8217; brand has paid over Tk 500 crore to the state exchequer in fiscal 2009-10. Presently, the group is supplying 15 megawatt of electricity to the national grid and another 10 megawatt will come next month from its new plant.

sajjad@thedailystar.net


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh's manpower export drops by 21 percent*
Bangladesh's manpower export drops by 21 percent

2010-12-29 17:00:00

Dhaka, Dec 29 (IANS) Bangladesh's labour export, the country's second biggest source of foreign exchange, has fallen by 21 percent, an official study has said. 
Besides, *the remittances have gone up by only 1.4 percent during 2010, the lowest in the last three decades. *

The poor performance, belying hopes of a surge after global recession ended, Tuesday prompted Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina to appeal to the newly appointed envoy of Kuwait to take in more Bangladeshi workers. 

Kuwait, that had 40,000 Bangladeshi workers some years back, accepted only 21 persons this year. 

Kuwait reflects the declining trend noticed in Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates. The Gulf region took over a half of Bangladeshi workers abroad who sent home $10 billion in 2008-09. 

Hasina, during her recent visits there, has appealed to the governments in these countries to increase their intake of Banladeshi workers. 

What is more worrying to the government is that there has been a negative flow of manpower to the largest Bangladeshi manpower market, Saudi Arabia, since the beginning of the year 2009. 

Of the estimated seven million expatriate Bangladeshis, two million are employed in Saudi Arabia, followed by 1.4 million in the UAE and 1.4 million each in Oman and Kuwait, Bangladesh's Financial Express newspaper said. 

Manpower exports come next only to readymade garmaents and knitwears that fetched $12 billion in 2009. 

The Refugee and Migratory Movements Research Unit (RMMRU) came up with the findings in its report, 'Labour Migration 2010: Achievement and Constraints'. 

Labour and Employment Minister Khandaker Mosharraf Hossain admitted that export of the workers had decreased but argued that the demand for workers had shrunk in the international market, the New Age newspaper said. 

He said that 385,000 Bangladesh workers went abroad in 2010, less than 475,000 in 2009. 

'Manpower export will increase next year. I am hopeful that Malaysia and Kuwait will take workers from Bangladesh,' he said. 

However,* Tasneem Siddiqui, head of the RMMRU, said that the government had failed to find any new markets for the migrant workers due to the lack of coordination between the labour and employment ministry and foreign affairs ministry.*


----------



## Skies

Traffic jam costs Bangladesh $1.7 billion
(Xinhua)
Updated: 2010-12-30 13:55

DHAKA - Traffic congestion in Bangladesh's capital Dhaka causes a loss of about $1.68 billion a year, an official said.

SM Salehuddin, additional executive director of Dhaka Transport Coordination Board (DTCB), said this at a seminar on Modernization of Bus Transport in Dhaka Wednesday, leading English newspaper The Daily Star reported on Thursday. 

"Annual loss caused by traffic congestion in Dhaka city is approximately $1.68 billion," he was quoted as saying.

He said traffic gridlock causes economic losses by eating up travel time and burning of excess fuel. It also causes environmental damage and road accidents.

Salehuddin blamed lack of transport infrastructure, poor traffic management, illegal car parking, too little footpath and pedestrians' facility and absence of separate lane for bus for the city's nagging traffic jam.

Also contributes to it is the mixed traffic flow of motorized and non-motorized vehicles on the road, said Salehuddin.

To reduce congestion and thus economic losses, public transport systems, especially bus services, must be improved by allocating a separate lane for passenger bus in the capital, he said.

Earlier in this year, another study report said that traffic congestion in Dhaka eats up 195.55 billion tanka ($2.79 billion) a year.

Senior officials of the country's Roads and Highways Department carried out the study which finds that about 3.2 million business hours are lost every day, which is about one hour per working people.


----------



## monitor

Govt invites some IOCs to work with BAPEX for gas exploration

UNB, Dhaka

Instead of moving for any international bidding, the government has invited some particular international oil companies (IOCs) to work under joint venture with state-owned BAPEX to explore hydrocarbon in some of the gas structures in the country. 
According to official sources, these companies include Russian Gazprom, Thailand's PTT, Malaysian Petronas, Indian ONGC, and a Chinese company.
"We've sent letters of expression of interest (EOI) to these companies from the BAPEX to work under joint venture in some potential gas structures," said Petrobangla chairman Dr Hossain Mansur. BAPEX (Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration and Production Company) is one of the subsidiaries of the state-owned Petrobangla, which is responsible for any gas and oil exploration as well as production in the country.
The structures in which BAPEX plans to conduct exploration works under joint venture with the foreign companies include Patiya, Jaldi, Sitapahar and Semutang.
Sources said BAPEX sent EOIs to these companies about 20 days ago and after its move, the first response came from the Russian Gazprom.
Last week a delegation from the Gazprom came to the country and held meetings with BAPEX, Petrobangla and Energy Ministry officials to discuss the government offer on joint venture initiative. Gazprom is the largest extractor of natural gas in the world and the largest Russian company. 
Gazprom was created in 1989 when the Ministry of Gas Industry of the then Soviet Union transformed it into a corporation, keeping all its assets intact. The company was later privatized in part, but currently the Russian government holds a controlling stake.
Hossain Mansur indicated that a deal might be signed with Gazprom during Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's proposed visit to Russia in near future. He said that the government has initiated such a move as part of its strategy to address the nagging gas crisis at the shortest possible time. 
After assuming office in 2009, the Awami League government had announced that it would go for international bidding for exploration of gas in the onshore areas.


----------



## eastwatch

monitor said:


> Govt invites some IOCs to work with BAPEX for gas exploration
> 
> UNB, Dhaka
> 
> Instead of moving for any international bidding, the government has invited some particular international oil companies (IOCs) to work under joint venture with state-owned BAPEX to explore hydrocarbon in some of the gas structures in the country.



I do not think, finally many IOCs will respond positively towards the BD call for joining hands. IOCs want free hand in deciding where to sell their products and at what price. But, BD policy is not to allow a sell to international market.

Moreover, the IOCs have not seen any prospect of big gas fields, say, @ tune of 10 trillion cft in one single field. So far it has not happened. BoB has not yet shown any prospect of oil, which is an easy to transport commodity and, therefore, sellable to a foreign country.

Foreign companies cannot show interest to a possible pitfall whereby they invest more than $100 million, but do not find any commercial quantity. On the other hand, when they find a big field, they are not allowed to sell it to others. They cannot sell even their own share of gas/oil.

These are the reasons why now BAPEX is forced make out of the counter gesture towards the IOCs. But, will the IOCs respond positively and take such a big risk?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

New Age | Newspaper

*Simplified market access to EU cheers export industry*
Kazi Azizul Islam

The export industry is upbeat about the EU, the largest market destination for Bangladesh, simplifying market access to the LDCs from January 1.

For Bangladesh&#8217;s apparel industry, simplification of market access would mean attires made of imported fabrics or less of value addition would get duty free access to Europe.

More than two thirds of Bangladesh&#8217;s export shipments are destined to European countries and they imported $5.72 billion worth of Bangladeshi goods out of $8.3 billion, the entire exports in five months of the current fiscal in November.

Until now, more than 90 per cent of Bangladeshi knitwear shipments enjoyed duty-free access to EU but around one third of the shipments of woven or cut and sewn apparels did not enjoy the facility.

With the Europeans leaning to diversify imports from Bangladesh and buy high value apparels from it due to costing, some in the industry, however, are for raising the prices for the Europe bound shipments for the development of the industry and its workers.

Zillul Hye Razi trade adviser to the delegation of the European Commission in Dhaka described the EU decision to simplify the import regime from the LDCs as the beginning of a new chapter.

He called it a liberal market access for Bangladesh and other LDCs to the European market.

Razi said new EU trade regime would provide duty free market access to non-textile exports as well.

Sayeeful Islam, chairman of the Concorde Garments Group, a leading exporter of shirts, said that simplified market access created a new opportunity to export to Europe high value products.

He, however, advised that the exporters need to remain rationally aware that the EU measure aimed at the development and welfare of the industry and workers in the LDCs.

He said explaining that if a shirt made in Bangladesh cost a European buyer $5.65 with 13 per cent duty earlier, from January 1 it would cost $5.

He said that the industry needed to develop negotiating skills if wanted justify why wanted to increase the price of export products.

The Centre for Policy Dialogue executive director, Professor Mustafizur Rahman, described the new EU trade regime as a &#8216;golden opportunity&#8217; for Bangladesh.

&#8216;It would,&#8217; he said, &#8216;open up newer opportunities for the export of apparels, especially of woven and high value knitwear and outerwear as well as non-textile products.&#8217;

But he cautioned that the scope to import fabrics and yarns, it would create, could take away the competitive edge of the domestic backward linkage textile industries.

He, therefore, advised the government to provide cash incentives and other support measures to encourage the use of local fabrics and yarns.

Professor Mustafiz also advised the government to enhance trade facilitation service to the exporters so that they could overcome all non-tariff barriers to exploit the diverse high value marketing opportunities in the EU.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Self-sufficiency in cement

Heavy Industry
*Self-sufficiency in cement*



Sarwar A Chowdhury

It is hard to pinpoint where and when the uses of cement were first discovered, or who invented it. Some say it was in ancient Rome, where engineers first used concrete made from volcanic rock and ground brick or pottery. Now, in modern times, concrete is a composite construction material composed of cement and other materials.

Regardless of when the use of cement began, cement has become the major construction material for many centuries in the world. From housing to infrastructure, cement is a must.

Cement is a binder, a substance that sets and hardens independently, and can bind other materials together.

Many countries cannot produce enough cement to meet their internal demand, and they depend on imports. However, Bangladesh is self-sufficient in fulfilling local demand for cement. Even so, the installed production capacity is higher than local demand.

In Bangladesh, there are around 55 cement-manufacturing companies, most of which are in operations either on a large or small scale. A total of 34, including multinational cement manufacturers, are in commercial production.

The installed production capacity of the 34 cement factories is 1.85 crore tonnes a year, according to Bangladesh Cement Manufacturers Association (BCMA) data.

Cement consumption was 1.3 crore tonnes in 2009 and 1 crore tonnes in 2008. Consumption for 2010 has been estimated at 1.45 crore tonnes, the cement association data shows.

Dhaka and Chittagong account for nearly 65 percent of total consumption.

&#8220;We are self sufficient in cement production and meeting local demand. We don&#8217;t need to import cement, not even a single bag,&#8221; says Amirul Haque, managing director of Premier Cement.

&#8220;Bangladesh is over capacity. The entire industry and local demand is controlled and fulfilled by the Bangladeshi cement companies,&#8221; he says.

Some factors can manipulate the demand or consumption of cement to go up or down, as was seen in cement consumption in the last few years.

The cement sector experienced a downward trend, particularly in sales, in 2007-08 when the army-backed caretaker government was in power. The real estate sector was at a low ebb and no infrastructure development project was undertaken, leaving a negative impact on demand for cement.

But the cement industry regained momentum soon after an elected government took power in January 2009.

&#8220;Infrastructure, industrialisation, urbanisation and housing are the major factors that can have an impact on demand for cement,&#8221; says Mostafa Kamal, president of BCMA.

&#8220;We are seeing an ever-increasing growth in the cement sector, as the government looks seriously on some big infrastructure projects, such as flyover, airport, bridge and monorail, where cement will be a basic raw material,&#8221; he said.

There will be no problem in meeting the cement requirements to implement the infrastructure projects. &#8220;We are not only self sufficient in cement production, we also export to our neighbouring country, India,&#8221; says Kamal, also the owner of Fresh Cement.

In view of a bright future, many entrepreneurs are expanding their production capacities. &#8220;Currently, we have the capacity to produce 4,000 tonnes of cement a day, and we plan to add 4,000 tonnes of capacity this year and another 4,000 tonnes next year,&#8221; says Kamal.

As it is a heavy industry, huge investment is needed to set up a unit with backward and forward linkage facilities. It will cost around Tk 1,000 crore, if a unit has the capacity to produce 10,000 tonnes of cement a day with adequate backward and forward linkages.

The backward and forward linkages refer to the transportation of raw materials and shipment of finished products by a company&#8217;s own transportation chain, in which, ocean going vessels are included.

Haque of Premier Cement says cement is almost a seasonal product. Winter is the best season for construction. &#8220;Cement consumption rises to a peak in winter,&#8221; he says.

In the rainy season, construction works, especially on housing projects in rural and urban areas, go slow. &#8220;Every company cuts production in the rainy season,&#8221; Haque says.

With high demand for cement comes greater competition. It is a market for &#8216;maximum volume but minimum profit&#8217;, he says.

&#8220;Otherwise, one will be thrown out by competition.&#8221;

Although Bangladesh is self sufficient in cement production, it needs to import all the raw materials used in cement manufacturing. The main ingredients for cement include clinker, gypsum and fly ash, which are mainly imported from Thailand, Malaysia, Vietnam and China.

Bangladesh has surplus production capacity of cement, and with existing growth domestic demand can be met by local production in next 4 to 5 year, said Jasim Uddin Khandaker, vice-president of sales and marketing of Holcim.

&#8220;However, many companies are now going for expansion. Bangladesh will not face any problem meeting its local demand up to 2020,&#8221; he added.

Among local brands, Shah Cement, Meghna Cement, Crown Cement, Fresh Cement, Premier Cement and Seven Circle Cement are famous across the country.

The five multinational cement companies in operation are: Holcim, Heidelberg, Lafarge Surma, Cemex and Emirates.

sarwar@thedailystar.net


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bad politics key hurdle to economic progress
DCCI proposes to build 4 zones around Dhaka*

Bad politics key hurdle to economic progress

FE Report

Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (DCCI) proposed Wednesday to establish four industrial zones around the capital to ease the city's perennial traffic congestion.

The chamber body also proposed to relocate Old Dhaka's shoe factories and within-city apparel units to the outside Dhaka and accommodate those in two separate industrial parks.

"Sonakanda at Keraniganj can be the right place to relocate these factories because there exists huge empty khas land," president of DCCI Asif Ibrahim said.

The proposals came when newly elected governing body of the chamber met with industries minister Dilip Barua at his office.

The government should provide financial support to the SME sectors especially light engineering, electronics and food processing to promote them, he said, seeking incentive for the establishment of cold storage for perishable products.

DCCI chief said energy and power crisis, anomaly in tax structure and lack of infrastructure support hindered growth in the industrial sector whose current contribution to the national economic output is 17.87 per cent.

"Industrial sector is suffering from energy and power crisis while duties on imported finished products are less than raw materials," Mr Ibrahim said.

Growth of manufacturing sector was 5.92 per cent in 2009-10 fiscal year, which was 6.68 per cent in 2008-09 fiscal, he said.

Employment in industry is only 24.3 per cent now whereas agriculture is still provides employment for 48.4 per cent people, he said.

The DCCI president identified inconsistent policies, weak regulatory framework, transportation problems, and high bank interest and charges as the reasons behind the slow industrial growth to support the manufacturing sector.

The chamber body, however, appreciated the guidelines of new National Industrial Policy-2010 and said Bangladesh can turn into a middle-income country by 2021 through proper implementation of the policy directives.

Dilip Barua said his government is accelerating industrialisation in the country by providing technical and logistic supports to entrepreneurs.

But he said destructive politics and publicity is the major roadblocks to economic progress.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*$29.9m deal to import 255 CNG buses from Korea signed*

$29.9m deal to import 255 CNG buses from Korea signed

Sonia H Moni

Bangladesh Tuesday signed a US$29.9 million deal to import 255 compressed natural gas (CNG) run buses with Daewoo International Corporation, a Korean trading firm.

Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation (BRTC) chairman Major (Retd) MM Iqbal told the FE, "In behalf of BRTC and Daewoo International Corporation senior vice president Chan-Kunhan signed the deal worth US$29.9 at BRTC head office."

"Under the deal we will import 255 CNG buses and necessary spare parts within six to eight months after opening letter of credit (L/C). We will try to open L/C by 15 days."

Mr Iqbal said, "Among these buses 150 vehicles will be air conditioned and 105 buses will be non air conditioned. Each of the buses will cost around Tk 6.0 million to 7.0 million."

"These luxury buses will be superior to the existing buses running in the city and at inter-district level. We are importing these buses with a view to encouraging people to travel in buses rather than private cars," he added.

The deal will be financed out of Korea's Economic Development Corporation Fund, BRTC sources said.

State-run BRTC imported a total of 100 CNG buses from award winning Dongfeng Yangtse Company Ltd of China at a cost of Tk 325 million which was around 70 per cent lower than its actual cost of Tk 900 million as part of an ambitious plan of the government to offer cheap and eco-friendly transport to the citizens.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh says growth on target*
Tuesday, 04 January 2011 00:00

Bangladesh says growth on target | International

DHAKA - Bangladesh's economy is on course to achieve its 6.7 percent growth target in the fiscal year to June 2011 and may reach 7 percent the year after, despite the global slowdown, the central bank governor said last week.

Atiur Rahman said in an interview that although the number of workers migrating had fallen due to employer nations' economic woes, and inflation was still high, exports had been buoyant during the first half of the 2010-11 fiscal year.

Clothing exports, which together with remittances from overseas workers are Bangladesh's main source of foreign exchange, were particularly strong, he told Reuters.

"Exports of ready-made garments have seen a steady increase over the first half of the year and this is very encouraging, and assured us of a strong possibility of attaining the GDP growth of 6.7 percent this year," Atiur said.

The governor said the south Asian country's economy had been greatly helped by successive bumper crops of rice, the main staple for its more than 150 million people, thanks to friendly weather and stepped-up government subsidies to farmers.

Atiur envisioned a more robust export and farming future for his country, which officials and economists say still struggles to attract foreign investment owing to concerns about the rule of law and about widespread corruption.

Bangladesh has produced an annual average of around 34 million tonnes of rice in the past few years, cutting its dependence on imports. But it still needs to buy around 1.5 million tonnes of rice and wheat annually to ensure food security, especially in case of natural disasters like floods and cyclones, officials have said.

Atiur said that, as the global economy slowly recovers, Bangladesh will also see an upturn.

"Our economy had shown enough resilience in the early stages of the slowdown. Now it is showing a steady uptrend, as the global economy is recovering," the governor said. "We are hopeful of doing well."

He praised the performance of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina since she took office two years ago, noting that the country had not had to confront any big natural disasters in that time.

"So far she made relentless efforts to achieve promised goals and made her administration to act. The central bank as guardian of the finances has also streamlined the banking sector to be more friendly to productive sectors," Atiur said.

Hasina had promised to attach top priority to agriculture, exports and education, to take Bangladesh beyond its recent past, which had been characterised by corruption, poor law and order and towering animosity between the main political parties.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh needs to focus on SMEs to cut poverty*

Bangladesh needs to focus on SMEs to cut poverty


Bangladesh's small and medium enterprises (SMEs) can play a big role in pushing national economy up to the level required to achieve the millennium development goal of halving poverty over the next five years.

But cheaper raw materials and inputs from India, China, Taiwan and others have held this vital growth sector back, said Aftab ul Islam, chair person of the SME Foundation.

Bangladesh's economy, which grew by 5 to 6 percent on average since 1996, could see *gross domestic products (GDP) rise between 8-10 percent by 2015*, helped by the SMEs, he told Reuters in an interview recently.

Abject poverty now grips around 38 percent of the country's more than 150 million population, who live on less than $1 a day. The U.N. wants poverty halved by the end of 2015.

"The Bangladesh economy is already enjoying benefit from strong support of its dependable SME sector. SME is the engine of growth in Bangladesh, that can also help the country become a middle-income state by 2021," said Mr Aftab.

There are about 6 million SMEs in Bangladesh, making up about 90 percent of all industrial units in the country, that employ about 31 million people and contribute around 25 percent of the GDP, Mr Aftab said.

"While large and heavy industries will be set up in the natural course, the exciting prospect as always lies with the SMEs," he added.

"SMEs are labour-intensive and low-capital based. Thus encouraging individual entrepreneurs to invest, mainly in manufacturing products that appeal to the general public but are also significant contributors to backward linkage to heavy industries," said Mr Aftab.

About 60 to 65 percent of SMEs are located outside the metropolitan areas of Dhaka and Chittagong, having easy access to labour and less problematic business environment.

Business costs in rural areas were also low, said the SME Foundation chief.

"SME's contribution to national exports is significant through different industries such as ready-made garments, jute, and leather."

In Bangladesh scarcity of raw materials hinder the ability of SME to be export oriented and limits its ability to reach more advanced stages of international business.

Cheaper supply of goods and inputs from India, Taiwan, China, Thailand and Korea only add to the competition faced by the SMEs, which also suffer local constraints such as shortage of electricity, water, roads and highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*Bangladesh Business Forecast Report Q1 2011*

Cooling In The Offing 

We expect Bangladeshs economy to cool down in FY 2010/11 (July-June) with GDP growth coming in at 5.6% after provisional data showed the economy growing at 6.0% in the preceding fiscal year. As the current political climate remains fragile due to increasing angst between the two main political parties, the resulting unrest will likely hold back economic potential. Despite the recent strength of the economys export sector and our forecast for outperformance in H111, we expect private consumption to do the opposite due to high inflation and flattening remittances creating a drag on overall economic growth. 

The country is set to experience further political instability as political unrest grows over the eviction of former prime minister and current opposition leader Begum Khaleda Zia from her home of 30 years. The opposition party, the Bangladesh National Party has called two hartals (strikes) in the space of two weeks following Zias eviction, spurring violence in pockets around the country. 

Furthermore, the ruling Awami Leagues plan to ban religion-based politics will likely bolster the nations international reputation in the eyes of western governments but could potentially stoke religious backlash at home. The proposed ban places severe downside pressure on Bangladeshs long-term political risk rating of 53.8. 

We are forecasting private consumption to underperform through the rest of FY 2010/11 as remittance growth continues to flatten and as high inflation constrains household budgets. A weak recovery in key markets, coupled with declining manpower exports, has led to weak remittance inflows over the past year. Rising food prices and rapidly expanding money supply growth will continue to place upside pressure on headline inflation over the coming quarters. The weakness of remittance inflows will also lead to a smaller current account surplus in FY 2010/11. On a positive note, strong export performance over the first few months of FY 2010/11 should carry the economy through H111. 

Though we are forecasting private consumption to underperform in the short term, we highlight a promising domestic demand story in the long term which is a plus for the countrys long-term business environment. The countrys favourable demographic profile and the rapid rate of urbanisation offer a very compelling long-term growth story. With a score of 30.9, Bangladesh currently ranks 134th out of 167 countries in our proprietary business environment ratings. In particular, the countrys business environment is held back by weak institutions and an unfavourable market orientation.

Bangladesh Business Forecast Report Q1 2011 (January 9, 2011) | MarketPublishers.com


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Kafco plans $1b plant*
Posted on January 9, 2011 

Kafco plans $1b plant

Kafco plans $1b plant

Star Business Report





The Karnaphuli Fertiliser Company Limited (Kafco) plans to set up its second plant to produce 3,000 tonnes of urea fertiliser a day.

&#8220;We&#8217;ll submit our proposal to Industries Minister Dilip Barua soon for the $1 billion plant. Primarily, we&#8217;ll choose a site anywhere at Ashuganj, with a hope of available gas supply here,&#8221;said Salahuddin Ahmed, Kafco&#8217;s chief executive officer.

&#8220;We now await government&#8217;s nod to start construction work this year. The profit of the existing plant will be reinvested in the new plant,&#8221; he told The Daily Star after a press conference at Sonargaon Hotel in Dhaka yesterday.

Ahmad also said Kafco has been a totally debt-free company since February 1, 2006.

The company contributed $744.48 million to the government&#8217;s exchequer since fiscal 2004-05 to 2009-10, he informed the press.

Kafco sold 82 percent to 421,384 tonnes of urea to the government last fiscal year and exported 91,851 tonnes.

The company has to export fertilisers despite the item&#8217;s scarcity in the local market, as it was set up in 1990 with foreign investment, the CEO said.

Bangladesh government holds 43.51 percent share of the company, Kafco Japan 31.28 percent, Subcontinent Ammonia Investment 8.63 percent and Stamicarbone 1.57 percent shares.

Since inception, Kafco paid $247.44 million in taxes and duties, the company&#8217;s top official said.

&#8220;Kafco has paid dividends to its shareholders since FY2005-06. Bangladesh government is the single largest beneficiary. Up to FY 2009-10, the company has paid dividends of $441.8 million, out of which the government has received $191.6 million,&#8221; he added.

While his attention was drawn to the planned new factory, Industries Minister Dilip Barua said he is not aware of it. &#8220;Perhaps, the plan is yet to be finalised. The government is busy with its own plant now,&#8221; Barua said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Income tax earning sees marked rise in first half
NBR cites strict monitoring for success*

Income tax earning sees marked rise in first half

Doulot Akter Mala

Income tax collection has grown by 33 per cent in the first half of the current fiscal with the impressive trend of tax payment by both individual and company taxpayers.

The National Board of Revenue (NBR) has collected Tk 79.62 billion income tax in July-December period against Tk 59.85 billion in the corresponding period last year.

For the first half of the current fiscal, the revenue board set target for Tk 72.43 billion income tax from individuals and corporate bodies.

Revenue officials said they have received tax returns from nearly 1.0 million income tax payers, both corporate and individual, until November 30.

"This year we have launched spot assessment which helped the income tax wing to net more quality taxpayers than in terms of quantity," said a senior income tax official on Sunday.

Although the trend of searching for new taxpayers is slow this year, all of the surveyed taxpayers will directly come under tax net under the new system, he said.

"We have collected audit reports of some big companies and organisations including banks and financial institutions to cross-check actual tax payment and annual earning," he said.

Strict monitoring by the income tax wing contributed to the success in the first half, he said.

Another top taxman said the income tax wing would intensify its drive from February and onwards to increase tax collection and raise the number of individual taxpayers.

He referred to the financial insolvency of NBR as a major obstruction to carrying out a massive drive and the campaign for motivating new taxpayers.

"The government should strengthen the revenue board through providing some discretionary power to spend money which is in place in neighbouring India," he said.

A group of efficient and skilled revenue officials recently changed their job cadre and switched over to different ministries to get higher status, he said.

The posts of members are the highest positions in the revenue administration which is equivalent to the rank of additional secretary, while the revenue board members in India enjoy the status of a full secretary, he said.

He said NBR was feeling helpless due to the acute manpower shortage as experienced revenue officials opted for other departments because of non-availability of higher status in the tax administration.

Income tax collection target for 2010-11 has been set at Tk 210.05 billion, which is 29 per cent of the total revenue collection target of Tk 725.90 billion.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Tuesday, January 11, 2011
Metropolitan
*Padma Bridge Project
Additional Tk 10,346cr likely to get Ecnec nod today*

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=169577

Alpha Arzu

The government is going to approve Padma Multipurpose Bridge Project with additional 101 percent costs in the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) meeting today.

The proposed revised cost for the project is Tk 20,507 crore against the initial cost of Tk 10,161 crore approved by the Ecnec in 2007. The project cost rise is due to extension of the length of the bridge, change in the bridge's design, increase in amount of land acquisition costs and increase in the number of consultants and the price of construction materials.

When contacted, Communications Minister Abul Hossain yesterday said, &#8220;These are some specific reasons to increase the costs of the project implementation. The construction work of the bridge will start from July this year though the bridge authority already has started to acquire land and other activities to construct the bridge.&#8221;

With the increased amount of fund, the government will acquire 1124.77 acres of land, conduct 14km river training and construct toll plaza and approach road, said a high official of the ministry.

The Bangladesh Bridge Authority has already spent Tk 518 crore to acquire 745 acres of land and other purposes to construct the 6.15km bridge over the Padma River to connect the country's southwest with Dhaka at Mawa in Munshiganj and Janjira in Madaripur.

The construction of the bridge with four lanes and a railroad is scheduled to be completed by 2015, according to the project proposal.

The bridge would be used as part of the trans-Asian route, said the communications minister. The bridge will also help establish industries in the region.

A total of 6km approach road on Mawa side and 6km road on Janjira side will be constructed for the bridge while river training work will be done on 14km stretches of the rivers banks--6km on one side and 8km on another.

Padma Multipurpose Bridge will connect the country's south-western parts with the capital and is expected to save hundreds of thousands of working hours and reduce huge transport costs. The bridge will be the country's longest bridge with 6.15 km of length.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Int'l exhibition on marine technology, shipbuilding
Need for backyard linkage industry stressed*

Need for backyard linkage industry stressed


FE Report

A three-day international exhibition on marine technology, shipbuilding and renewable energy kicked off Tuesday creating a first-time opportunity for the country to display the important aspects of their recent developments.

ExpoNet Exhibition Ltd and Bangladesh Shipbuilders Association (BSA) jointly organised the show titled 'International Multi-Industrial Trade Show' in the city.

Industries Minister Dilip Barua inaugurated the fair as the chief guest with BSA president KM Mahmud-ur-Rahman in the chair.

Proper plans and cooperation of the public and private sectors are needed to establish a promising and big shipbuilding industry as the country has huge potentials, shipbuilders said.

They also stressed the need for backyard linkage industry for the shipbuilding industry for fast flourishing of the sector and boosting foreign currency earnings through value addition.

"Bangladesh is a unique place for investment and this is proper time for investment in the country," the minister said inviting the investors to invest in the thrust sectors.

The government is giving more incentives and advantages to foreign as well as local investors, he added.

Bangladesh has already enrolled her name in the glorious list of ship exporters, Mr Barua said adding "We want to be a new market leader in shipbuilding sector. We are getting huge offers of making green, eco-friendly ships even from the developed world."

RMG (ready made garment) sector took 25 years to earn US$ 10 billion a year but the shipbuilding sector could do the same in less than ten years if the ships were built properly, the minister said.

"Energy security is a must for attracting foreign investors," Svend Olling, ambassador of Denmark in Bangladesh, said.

Ten Danish companies have recently confirmed their decision to do joint venture business in Bangladesh, he said stressing mutual cooperation to face all challenges.

Many Chinese companies are in successful operation in Bangladesh, Chinese ambassador Zhang Xianyi said expressing the hope that Bangladesh would soon emerge as a big shipbuilding nation in the world.


----------



## SpArK

*India, Bangladesh finalise deal on Teesta, Feni river waters*​
Agreement expected to be signed during Manmohan's visit to Dhaka

In what is seen as a major development in India-Bangladesh relations, New Delhi and Dhaka have agreed to sign a 15-year interim accord on sharing the waters of common rivers Teesta and Feni.

This was decided at a Secretary-level meeting of the Indo-Bangladesh Joint River Commission (JRC) here Monday.

The agreement is expected to be signed during Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's visit to Dhaka this year, said Sheikh Wahid-uz-Zaman, Bangladesh Water Resources Secretary, who led the talks with the Indian delegation headed by his counterpart, Dhruv Vijai Singh.

Both Secretaries said the discussions included formulation of a working plan on the sharing of the waters of five other common rivers  Dharla, Dudhkumar, Manu, Khowai, Gumti and Muhuri.

They had a comprehensive discussion on the water sharing issues. They claimed they have removed major barriers and the agreed framework would be forwarded to the higher authorities.

This was the first time the neighbours agreed on a framework on sharing of the waters of the Teesta, Mr. Singh said. The leaders of the two countries, during the visit of Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina to New Delhi in January last year, instructed us to resolve the issue, he added.

We agreed on a framework to sign an interim deal for 15 years on the sharing of dry-season water flows of the Teesta and Feni rivers, while some fine-tuning is needed; this would be done at the highest political-level discussion, Mr. Wahid-Uz-Zaman, told journalists at a joint press briefing .

However, both Secretaries declined to divulge the formula of water sharing under the pact  a second major one after the Ganges Water Sharing Treaty signed during the erstwhile Awami League government.

The proposed treaty would be acceptable to both countries, he said.

The Hindu : News / National : India, Bangladesh finalise deal on Teesta, Feni river waters


----------



## integra

Shipbuilding industry eyes $100m earning this year

Kazi Azizul Islam

Bangladeshi shipbuilders are eying at least $100 million dollar proceeds from their overseas deliveries this year which will be a milestone in their efforts to build a billion-dollar ship export industry within the next few years.

Local shipbuilders are also developing their capacity to make larger and superior world-class vessels while international marine equipment suppliers have started entering the Bangladesh market.

In last two years, Bangladesh delivered three ships to Danish and German importers that fetched around $40 million in proceeds.

Officials of the Western Marine and Ananda Shipyards told New Age that they have schedules to deliver at least 10 ships to foreign buyers this year.

Six ships made in our docks will be delivered to foreign buyers this year and at least $60 million proceeds will be added to the countrys export revenue, said Saiful Islam, Managing Director of Western Marine Shipyards.

Abdullahel Bari, chairman of Ananda Shipyards, a pioneer in ship exporting, said they expected four deliveries this year.

The deliveries are expected fetch $50 million in export earning for the country, said Bari.

He said they had recently installed a 100-tonne plus capacity gantry crane at their shipyard, the largest in the county.

Installation of the gantry crane is a significant technological advancement for the countrys shipbuilding industry, he said.

Western Marines Saiful said at present they are making ships up to 5,600-tonne capacity, but they are at the final stage of negotiations with a European buyer for building a 7,500-tonne multi-purpose cargo vessel.

Saiful said they had acquired a 50-acre-plus river-shore land near Chittagong port for setting up a new dock which will make 15,000-tonne capacity vessels.

By mid-2013 we will start making ships with 15,000-tonne capacity or more, he said.

Industry observers said at least three more private owned shipyards have already renovated their units to build export-oriented ships, complying international industry standards.

One or two of them may start operation this year as they are in advanced stage of negotiation with foreign buyers.

Niladri Shekhar Talukder, in-charge, planning and design of Desh Shipbuilding at Chittagong told New Age that some shipbuilders are also negotiating with foreign buyers for supplying small passenger and multi-purpose ships and ferries.

Desh, which specializes in lighter but speedier aluminum ships, is in negotiation with buyers from Australia and UAE.

Aluminum ships are very convenient for commuting fast from one island to another, so such specialty ships have great demand in countries having many islands, said Niladri.

Bob Lo, business development director of Singapore-based marine equipment distributor, Aerotec, distributor of Koreas Hyundai Corporation, told New Age that global marine equipment suppliers are now evaluating Bangladeshs shipbuilding industry very seriously.

While attending an industrial and marine equipment exhibition at Hotel Sheraton on Wednesday, Bob informed that Hyundai, a major shipbuilder of the world and ship equipment manufacturer, has recently entered Bangladeshs fast growing market of marine and shipbuilding equipments.

Global suppliers are foreseeing that shipbuilding industry in Bangladesh has got a momentum and it will grow and grow further, he said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Tk 128cr project to develop ecosystems in Sundarbans

*Tk 128cr project to develop ecosystems in Sundarbans*
unb

DHAKA, JAN 14: The government has taken an initiative to develop the ecosystems as well as production capacity of the Sundarbans, the world&#8217;s largest mangrove forest, by increasing its resilience against natural calamities. The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Tuesday approved a Tk 128 crore project titled &#8216;Sundarbans Environmental and Livelihoods Security (SEALS)&#8217; to achieve the objective. Of the total project cost, Tk 33 crore will come from the government exchequer, Tk 4 crore as NGO contribution while Tk 91 crore as project assistance in the form of grants from the European Commission (EC).

The objectives of the project also include creating alternative employment opportunities for the people living in and around the Sundarbans, said State Minister for Environment and Forests Dr Hasan Mahmud.

Talking to UNB correspondent Golam Moin Uddin over phone, he said that the project has been undertaken at a time when the Sundarbans is in the race for its inclusion in the world&#8217;s new seven wonders.

Hasan Mahmud said that the cyclone Sidr and Aila destroyed most of the establishments including the Forests Department offices in the Sundarbans. &#8220;Under the newly approved project, these will be rebuilt and the habitat will also be developed.&#8221;

He said that the project will also aims at creating alternative means of livelihood for the people living adjacent to the Sundarbans so that they will not have to rely only on the products of the mangrove forest. The work on the project will start as soon as possible and completed by December 2014, he added. The project will be implemented in five districts of two divisions &#8211; Khulna and Barisal &#8211; cover 17 upazilas. The upazilas are Mongla, Morelganj, Rampal and Sharankhola in Bagerhat district, Ashashuni, Kaliganj and Shymnagar in Satkhira, Batiaghata, Dakop, Koira and Paikgachha in Khulna, Bamna, Barguna sadar and Patharghata in Barguna and Bhandaria, Mathbaria and Nesarabad in Pirojpur.

The State Minister said that during the tenure of the previous Awami League government, another project titled &#8216;Protection of bio-diversity in the Sundarbans&#8217; was approved at a cost of Tk 399 crore.

&#8220;But the work on the project were halted after three years due to irregularities,&#8221; he added.

The newly approved SEALS project covers holding seminars and workshops, publicity and documentary films, NGO activities, monitoring and evaluation (foreign), repair and procurement of speed boats and trawlers, pontoon gangway and jetty construction, office building construction, renovation and jetty renovation, pond excavation and rainwater reservoirs.

The total area of the Sundarbans in Bangladesh part is around 6,000 square kilometers. The Sundarbans was declared a reserve forest in 1875 and as a world heritage site in 1997. The sociopolitical importance of the Sundarbans is also immense as around 600,000 people dependent on it directly or indirectly for their livelihood. Rivers and canals in the Sundarbans, spreading over some 12,000 kilometers area, are also rich in fish resources.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

New Age | Newspaper

*Shipbuilding industry eyes $100m earning this year*





A file photo shows a ship, built by a local shipbuilder for a Danish buyer, anchored at the Chittagong port dry dock recently. &#8212; New Age photo

Kazi Azizul Islam

Bangladeshi shipbuilders are eying at least $100 million dollar proceeds from their overseas deliveries this year which will be a milestone in their efforts to build a billion-dollar ship export industry within the next few years.

Local shipbuilders are also developing their capacity to make larger and superior world-class vessels while international marine equipment suppliers have started entering the Bangladesh market.

In last two years, Bangladesh delivered three ships to Danish and German importers that fetched around $40 million in proceeds.

Officials of the Western Marine and Ananda Shipyards told New Age that they have schedules to deliver at least 10 ships to foreign buyers this year.

&#8216;Six ships made in our docks will be delivered to foreign buyers this year and at least $60 million proceeds will be added to the country&#8217;s export revenue,&#8217; said Saiful Islam, Managing Director of Western Marine Shipyards.

Abdullahel Bari, chairman of Ananda Shipyards, a pioneer in ship exporting, said they expected four deliveries this year.

&#8216;The deliveries are expected fetch $50 million in export earning for the country,&#8217; said Bari.

He said they had recently installed a 100-tonne plus capacity gantry crane at their shipyard, the largest in the county.

&#8216;Installation of the gantry crane is a significant technological advancement for the country&#8217;s shipbuilding industry,&#8217; he said.

Western Marine&#8217;s Saiful said at present they are making ships up to 5,600-tonne capacity, but they are at the final stage of negotiations with a European buyer for building a 7,500-tonne multi-purpose cargo vessel.

Saiful said they had acquired a 50-acre-plus river-shore land near Chittagong port for setting up a new dock which will make 15,000-tonne capacity vessels.

&#8216;By mid-2013 we will start making ships with 15,000-tonne capacity or more,&#8217; he said.

Industry observers said at least three more private owned shipyards have already renovated their units to build export-oriented ships, complying international industry standards.

One or two of them may start operation this year as they are in advanced stage of negotiation with foreign buyers.

Niladri Shekhar Talukder, in-charge, planning and design of Desh Shipbuilding at Chittagong told New Age that some shipbuilders are also negotiating with foreign buyers for supplying small passenger and multi-purpose ships and ferries.

Desh, which specializes in lighter but speedier aluminum ships, is in negotiation with buyers from Australia and UAE.

&#8216;Aluminum ships are very convenient for commuting fast from one island to another, so such specialty ships have great demand in countries having many islands,&#8217; said Niladri.

Bob Lo, business development director of Singapore-based marine equipment distributor, Aerotec, distributor of Korea&#8217;s Hyundai Corporation, told New Age that global marine equipment suppliers are now evaluating Bangladesh&#8217;s shipbuilding industry very seriously.

While attending an industrial and marine equipment exhibition at Hotel Sheraton on Wednesday, Bob informed that Hyundai, a major shipbuilder of the world and ship equipment manufacturer, has recently entered Bangladesh&#8217;s fast growing market of marine and shipbuilding equipments.

&#8216;Global suppliers are foreseeing that shipbuilding industry in Bangladesh has got a momentum and it will grow and grow further,&#8217; he said.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Drug makers double sales in three years

*Drug makers double sales in three years*

Sajjadur Rahman






Top medicine makers recorded robust growth last year at an average 25 percent, riding on people&#8217;s growing health awareness and purchasing power, according to the market players.

Also, increased rural penetration of the manufacturers and a significant development in healthcare sector have contributed to the growth.

Bangladesh medicine sales reached Tk 3,700 crore three years ago, which nearly doubled to

Tk 7,000 crore in 2010. The industry players forecast the growth trend would take the sales volume to Tk 10,000 crore in 2011.

Square, Beximco, Eskayef, Incepta and Acme are the top five manufacturers by sales and growth rate.

Beximco grew faster than other companies at a staggering 33 percent in 2010 with Tk 523 crore sales.

Incepta&#8217;s sales and growth rate were Tk 665 crore and 31 percent respectively, followed by Acme&#8217;s Tk 600 crore and 17 percent.

Eskayef logged Tk 426 crore in sales and the growth rate was 27 percent, the third highest pace in the year, said a company official.

&#8220;Increasing health consciousness and buying capacity have helped the industry grow consistently,&#8221; said Mizanur Rahman Sinha, managing director of Acme Pharmaceuticals, one of the fastest growing manufacturers.

Sinha predicts the industry&#8217;s total sales at Tk 10,000 crore in the current year.

Managing Director of Incepta Pharmaceuticals Abdul Muktadir echoed the same reason for the market growth, but he is not surprised to see the success.

Muktadir said 5 percent GDP growth helps the pharma industry grow at 15 percent, and 6 percent and 7 percent growth makes it 20 percent and 25 percent respectively.

Sales of Square Pharmaceuticals, the market leader, were Tk 1,270 crore in 2010, up from Tk 1,116 crore a year ago. Sales grew 14 percent year-on-year .

AM Faruque, managing director and chief executive officer of Apex Pharma, finds Bangladesh market to be a potential one. He thinks affordability and availability of medicines will help the market boom in the next few years.

Faruque said Apex Pharma, which is not a big player now, will emerge as one of the top five companies in five years. The present turnover of the company is Tk 60 crore only.

&#8220;Apex is coming in a big way,&#8221; said Faruque.

Bill Mckean, a UK pharmacist who has recently joined Apex Pharma as its chief technical officer, sees a huge prospect and high-quality players in the local market.

According to him, a large population and relaxation of trade related intellectual property rights (TRIPS) for least developed countries are contributing to the market growth.

Business Monitor International in its latest report (Q1 2011) said Bangladesh has moved up one place to occupy the 14th position in 17 regional markets surveyed in BMIs Pharmaceutical & Healthcare Business Environment Ratings for the Asia region.

Still, Bangladesh has a long way to go, the report said.

This adjustment now sees Bangladesh placed below Vietnam and above Sri Lanka. Bangladesh&#8217;s pharmaceutical rating is 40.2 out of 100, a figure that has changed marginally from the previous quarter but remains lower than the regional average of 53.1. Globally, Bangladesh occupies 67th position in BMIs 83 market-strong pharmaceutical universe.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Biman raises $357m fund for two Boeing aircraft*


Biman is going to raise a $357 million fund from financial institutions to get the delivery of two Boeing aircraft in this November. In 2008, Biman signed a deal with Boeing for four 777s, four 787s and two 737s aircraft, involving $2.5 billion. The two aircraft will be delivered in October and November upon the payment, &#8212; bdnews24.com


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Chinese investments in Bangladesh industrial sector to grow: envoy*

New Age | Newspaper
Font size: Decrease font Enlarge font

Staff Correspondent

The Chinese ambassador in Dhaka, Zhang Xianyi, on Sunday said Bangladesh might see increased Chinese investments in various industrial sectors very soon.

Investors of his country are eying power generation, IT, readymade garments, textiles and home appliance manufacturing sectors in Bangladesh, Zhang told a gathering of foreign investors in Dhaka.

&#8216;Discussions are being continued regarding joint-ventures and direct investments&#8230; So investments are expected to be coming soon,&#8217; said Zhang, who was the guest speaker at the monthly Luncheon meeting of Foreign Investors&#8217; Chamber of Commerce and Industry at Sonargaon Hotel.

China received more than $100 billion in FDI last year while Chinese investors also invested around $50 billion across the world. But Bangladesh&#8217;s share there remained very insignificant.

The Chinese envoy was optimistic about the industrial future of Bangladesh as, he opined, export industries here have abundant scopes for growing further.

With a robust growth in export earnings, Bangladesh&#8217;s economy can be included in the list of the world&#8217;s top 30 economies within next two decades, observed the Chinese envoy.

China is the number one source for Bangladeshi importers, mainly of industrial raw materials, both for domestic and export-oriented industries while imports of consumer goods are also very significant.

Ambassador Zhang admitted that the huge trade gap between China and Bangladesh should be reduced and suggested that Bangladeshi exporters need to maximize utilization of their easy market access into China.

In January-November 2010, bilateral trade amounted worth $6.2 billion dollar with 52 per cent year-on-year growth while Bangladesh&#8217;s exports to China amounted $230 million, growing by 87 per cent.

China is a huge market and from July last year that market provided zero-duty access to nearly five thousand products for Bangladeshi exporters, he recalled. &#8216;Chinese market is open for you now, so increase your sales there.&#8217;

The Chinese envoy stressed on enhanced regional connectivity to facilitate smooth intra-region movements of goods and people.

Zhang hoped that a regional conference scheduled in Kunming, the southeastern Chinese city, on 19th of this

month may bring some progress in regional cooperation on increasing trade and enhancing connectivity.

Deputy foreign ministers of Bangladesh, China and Myanmar and senior government representatives from India and Nepal are expected to attend the conference.

The FICCI president, AM Hamim Rahmatullah, said that there should be more private Chinese investments in Bangladesh as the market is big here and investment and trade regimes are by far the best in the region.

Lin Weiqiang, economic and commercial counselor at the Chinese embassy in Dhaka, also spoke at the luncheon.


----------



## integra

*Steelmaker plans big*

Arun Bikash Dey, Ctg

PHP Group moves to expand and diversify, as it plans to make a strong foothold in the country&#8217;s steel industry. The company has recently acquired a steel mill at Ghorashal, AMK Steels Mill, to produce deformed bar.

&#8220;We wanted to expand our steel industry. At present we produce corrugated iron sheet in our PHP Cold Rolling Mills and PHP Continuous Galvanising Mills. Now we are going to make deformed bar in the new mill,&#8221; says Zahirul Islam, managing director of PHP Ispat Ltd, a sister concern of the group.

Islam shares his views with The Daily Star on the company&#8217;s latest move.

AMK Steels Mill that produces thermo mechanical treatment deformed bar was established in 2005. &#8220;The company was facing some problems, and those were hard for the company to avoid. So we acquired it for a renovation,&#8221; says Islam.

The net asset value of AMK Steels is around Tk 75 crore and the total asset value of the two mills is Tk 1,000 crore.

AMK Steels has been renamed PHP Ispat after acquisition.

PHP Cold Rolling Mills is the first of such mill in the country that started operations in 1999 and PHP Continuous Galvanising Mills started operations in 2001.

These two mills produce nearly 15,000 tonnes of corrugated iron sheet a month, meeting around 40 percent demand of the country. &#8220;Our annual turnover from the mills is Tk 2,000 crore.&#8221;

PHP Arabian Horse and PHP Arabian Horse Super are the two brands of the company&#8217;s tins.

The official says they expect an increase in annual turnover by Tk 500 crore with the latest acquisition.

The country needs nearly 17 lakh tonnes of thermo mechanical treatment deformed-bar and 60-grade bar a year, according to Bangladesh Re-rolling Mill Owners&#8217; Association.

&#8220;We expect to produce one lakh tonnes a year and reach the three-lakh-tonne mark in the second or third year,&#8221; Islam says. &#8220;We hope to meet about 7 percent of Bangladesh&#8217;s total demand initially.&#8221;

The company exports its PHP Arabian Horse and PHP Arabian Horse Super tins to Europe and Africa. In case of deformed bar, he says the company targets to fulfil the domestic demands at first, as the country still depends on imports.

Islam says steel is one of the important sectors in Bangladesh. &#8220;The demand for rod will increase on a regular basis. We are heading to become a developed nation. So we want to produce the best quality rods and fulfil the country&#8217;s entire demand.&#8221;

&#8220;If we take initiatives to make best quality products then our competitors will also do so,&#8221; Islam says. &#8220;This healthy competition will let our people buy quality rods at competitive price.&#8221;

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

*Plan to finance $120m to set up economic zones*
Plan to finance $120m to set up economic zones

DHAKA, Jan 18 (BSS) &#8211; The World Bank (WB) in collaboration with DFID and IFC will finance US$ 120 million to the proposed Private Sector Development Support Project (PSDSP) to set up economic zones in the country.

The US$ 120 million project aims to create a sustainable industrialization model by developing a public private partnership (PPP) approach to investment in zones.

The WB and Department for International Development (DFID) and International Finance Corporation (IFC) have successfully concluded negotiation for the PSDSP this month, according to a WB statement issued today.

The Investment Climate Assessment for Bangladesh identified lack of serviced land and quality infrastructure as the two recurring constraints for private sector development.

Economic Zones can be an important tool for attracting private investment, generating employment and accelerating economic growth.

Economic Zones will create increased linkages with the domestic economy by broadening and building on Bangladesh&#8217;s positive experience with Export Processing Zones.

The Government and the World Bank have agreed on Kaliakoir as the first site for developing an Economic Zone. The chosen site at Kaliakoir is Government- owned and no resettlement of people is needed.

The site is fenced, already semi-developed and over 50 percent of the land is elevated and requires no land fill. The site is also strategically located to take advantage of the rail link to the airport and Dhaka city.

The proposed project will finance public sector investment in infrastructure for the development of serviced land and leverage private financing for Economic Zone development.

The initiative will also focus on human resource development and better compliance with environmental and social standards.

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## integra

*BD signs deal with Ital-Thai *

Dhaka, Jan 19 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Bangladesh has signed a deal with Italian Thai Development Public Co Ltd to build an elevated expressway in Dhaka.

Secretary of the bridges division Mohammad Mosharraf Hossain, on behalf of Bangladesh government, and Premchai Karnasuta, on behalf of the contractor company, signed the deal in the capital's Pan Pacific Sonargaon Hotel on Wednesday.

The four-lane 26-kilometre elevated expressway will be built from Shahjalal International Airport to Kutubkhali on the Dhaka-Chittagong highway via Kuril, Banani, Mohakhali, Tejgaon, Satrasta, Maghbazar, Kamlapur, Khilgaon and Golapbagh.

The main expressway will stretch 21 kilometres with two five-kilometre links. One will be from Manik Mia Avenue to the Satrasta intersection and the other stretching from Palashi intersection to Maghbazar.

The final tender was called on Nov 23 last year.

Earlier the company had filed a case with the High Court challenging the tender process of one of its major competitors, Sikder Real Estate. The court later imposed a ban on the appointment of a contractor for the expressway.

The commerce ministry took an initiative to sign the deal with the company once the injunction was withdrawn on Jan 2.

The cabinet on Jan 10 approved Ital-Thai for building the Tk 140 billion elevated expressway.

As per the terms, the contractor will bear 70 percent of the expenses while the government will bear the remaining amount.

Vehicles will need to pay toll to use the expressway. Cars, sport utility vehicles (SUV), and microbuses will have to pay Tk 125, while the charges will be double for buses and four to six times more for trucks.


----------



## integra

*Major progress in e-bidding*

Rejaul Karim Byron

An electronic payment system will be introduced in February as a major breakthrough in the government bidding system, freeing the process of corruption and hassles.

The Central Procurement Technical Unit (CPTU) of the planning ministry yesterday held final discussions with Bangladesh Bank and 12 commercial banks on the new system.

A high official of CPTU said the government is going to sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the scheduled banks by the end of this month.

In the first phase of the electronic government procurement (e-GP) system, the contractors have to go to a CPTU-approved bank to pay cash, demand drafts of pay orders to sign up for the system, CPTU said.

The contractors must download tender documents and process tender security or bank guarantees.

In the second phase, there are possibilities of opening various channels such as ATM, debit card, credit card or internet banking.

In the second phase, CPTU will sit with respective e-payment providers for further discussion, the official said.

A Bangladesh Bank official told the meeting that the central bank is going to introduce the e-payment gateway which will enable the contractors to make payments staying home.

The meeting also discussed charges for e-payment and decided that the banks will fix their service charges but Bangladesh Bank may interfere to ensure that does not vary too much from bank to bank.

The headquarters of banks need to instruct their respective branches to receive e-payment, CPTU said. Banks agreed that after signing the MoU they would request their branches to receive e-payment through the e-GP dashboard.

CPTU informed banks that every bank should engage one appropriate focal person for this project, who will act on behalf of the bank and coordinate with CPTU as required.

Secretary of the IME Division Md Habib Ullah Majumder presided over the meeting organised by the CPTU. Director General of CPTU Amulya Kumar Debnath, Executive Director of Bangladesh Bank Nazneen Sultana, and CPTU Director Aziz Taher Khan were present on the occasion.

Representatives from different banks including Janata, Sonali, Agrani, Uttara, Pubali, National, Dutch-Bangla, UCBL, Krishi Bank and Islami Bank also attended the meeting.

The CPTU made a presentation on e-payment options in the e-GP system in the meeting. The bank representatives discussed the existing payment system, its capacity and how they can be involved in the process of electronic payment.

The CPTU is implementing the Public Procurement Reform Project-II (PPRP-II) supported by the World Bank. The e-GP, one of the four components of the PPRP-II, is going to be introduced initially at four target agencies &#8212; LGED, REB, WDB and RHD.


----------



## integra

*Rahimafrooz to assemble solar panels soon*

Rahimafrooz Renewable Energy Ltd (RRE) is set to start production of the country&#8217;s first solar panel assembling plant in Dhaka to serve the domestic need with solar home systems as their demand increases gradually amid severe power crunch.

&#8220;The solar panel assembling plant of a yearly capacity of 18 megawatt with an investment of Tk 400 million (40 crore) at Ashulia will start production by next May-June as per our plan,&#8221; RRE General Manager Sohel Ahmed told the FE recently.

He said the country will be able to save foreign currency, consumers will get solar panels at a lower price and the power supply will be smoother once these are manufactured in Bangladesh.

Bangladesh intends to add five per cent of the total electricity from renewable energy sources by 2015 and 10 per cent by 2020 to its power grid.

American company Spire Corporation will provide technological assistance in assembling solar photovoltaic manufacturing equipment, said Mr Ahmed, also head of business of RRE, a concern of Tk 15 billion Rahimafrooz Group.

Spire is the leading supplier in the design and manufacture of specialised equipment for producing photovoltaic solar modules, high quality photovoltaic systems and components.

&#8220;Spire will support us with their latest technology in manufacturing the best quality solar panels that we used to import at a higher cost than any other panels in the market. Now we will manufacture those panels in our plant with their technical knowledge, technology and support,&#8221; said Mr Ahmed.

At present most of the solar panels are imported from China the quality of which is not up to the mark all the time, said Mr Ahmed.

&#8220;That&#8217;s why we are importing state-of-the-art technology for manufacturing solar panels for the first time in Bangladesh,&#8221; he added.

The use of solar home systems has been increasing fast both in urban and the off-grid areas of rural Bangladesh backed by 22 to 24 NGOs that enjoy re-finance facility from state-run Infrastructure Development Company Ltd (IDCOL), which promotes renewable energy development.

RRE has been engaged in distributing solar systems for the last few years through its non-profit organisation Rural Services Foundation.

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

*Bangladesh, UAE sign agreement on avoidance of double taxation*


Bangladesh, UAE sign agreement on avoidance of double taxation
Unb, Abu Dhabi

Bangladesh and the United Arab Emirates signed the avoidance of double taxation deal yesterday to boost the bilateral trade between the two countries.

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni and UAE Foreign Minister Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al-Nahyan inked the deal.

Dipu Moni and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina went to the gulf country to attend the Fourth World Future Energy Summit.


----------



## akash57

*Abu Dhabi seeks joint economic partnerships with Bangladesh and Portugal*

2011-01-23 17:12:28
WAM Abu Dhabi, 23 Jan. 2011 (WAM) -- Abu Dhabi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (ADCCI) held separate economic talks with Sheikh Hasina Wajed, Prime Minister of Bangladesh and Jose Socrates, Prime Minister of Portugal, to explore prospects of joint economic, trade and investment cooperation.

Fatima Al Jaber, member of the ADCCI's board, expressed the ADCCI's readiness to establish joint ventures with Bangladeshi firms, set up new joint partnerships and deliver premium services to Bangladeshi firms operating in Abu Dhabi to help them boost joint economic cooperation.

The Prime Minister of Bangladesh invited the business community in Abu Dhabi to invest in her country and avail the business offerings there. She affirmed that her government would assist would-be investors from Abu Dhabi.

At the meeting with the Portuguese premier, ADCCI Director General Mohammed Al Hamili called for forging joint strategic partnerships in consistence with Abu Dhabi Vision 2030.

''Abu Dhabi has huge business opportunities in vital areas like infrastructure, contracting, electricity, renewable, environment, financial services, and food industries,'' he said.

WAM/TF

WAM | Emirates News Agency


----------



## fallstuff

*All fingers pointed at one man*


A leading businessman yesterday came under heavy fire at a high-profile meeting on the recent stockmarket debacle.

Allegations against the businessman was made at a four-hour-long meeting at the state guesthouse Padma between Finance Minister AMA Muhith and market stakeholders, comprising businessmen, capital market leaders, bankers and regulators.

Several high-profile individuals who were there said the businessman, also present at the meeting, is very close to the ruling party.

The same businessman was also linked with the 1996 sharemarket scam but he remains scot-free, due to, what the government said, lack of evidence.

Bangladesh's stockmarket remained closed yesterday and stays closed today (Monday) for a crash that caused fund losses of millions of small investors. The benchmark Dhaka Stock Exchange general index (DGEN) fell nearly 1,800 points between December and January.

There is a lot of talk in the market that a few masterminds were behind market manipulation and the subsequent collapse. Many say that Ora Egarojon (they were 11) manipulated the market by doubling the index and prices of most shares in less than one year. These people allured lakhs of small investors across the country and pocketed crores of taka.

But one name surpassed others at the meeting, according to individuals who attended the meeting yesterday.

The businessman's firms were in financial crisis only two years ago but since the middle of 2009 those started acquiring other businesses one after another.

He was accused of manipulation at the meeting by many, said one of the meeting participants, asking not to be named.

The participant quoted the businessman telling the meeting: I feel insulted and am a successful businessman.

Calm at the meeting was lost and the finance minister had to intervene to pacify people.

link:

Daily Star: All fingers pointed at one man


----------



## integra

well who else can it be other than Salman F Rahman of BEXIMCO.


----------



## fallstuff

integra said:


> well who else can it be other than Salman F Rahman of BEXIMCO.



Yeah, pump and dump. Here is a Daily Star article from 2009, read on


*Magic art of turning Tk 43 into Tk 1,200*


Stocks in hot money spin aga


The company had been incurring losses for four consecutive years till 2007, producing aluminium panels.

Last year its share price dropped as low as Tk 43 while the face value of the share is Tk 100.

Then came in a foreign investment fund, offering to pump in a huge amount into the company with a hopeless record.

A deal was cut between the aluminium panel producer and the foreign investment fund under which the foreign firm snapped up a huge chunk of shares at a huge premium.

The market went crazy with the news. The company's shares worth Tk 43 soon started trading at a breakneck speed at astronomical prices, reaching as high as Tk 1,199 a share.

*Within a month and a half, the foreign firm dumped all its shares on the bourses, and made even more astronomical profits. It repatriated $2 million from Bangladesh against its investment of $500,000. A super deal by any standard, for a month and a half.*

The local company is BD Thai and the foreign firm, GEM Global Yield Fund.

That is what happened with Dhaka Stock Exchange between April and May this year, and market operators are now questioning how wise it was for the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) to allow foreign funds to engage on such terms in the market without any lock-in, a measure by which such investment companies are barred from selling before a certain time the shares they possess.

Questions are surfacing over SEC's withdrawal of the lock-in system for the foreign fund. In the past, the lock-in system had been in place for all companies -- both foreign and local -- to avert short-term speculative trading, and flight of capital from the market.

Usually, there should be a lock-in for a minimum of one year on share sales, and SEC applied the safety measure for GEM Global as well, at the commission's first meeting.

But the lock-in was withdrawn by SEC later after lobbying from an influential group, according to sources. The group argued if the lock-in remained, the foreign company would not invest.

Contacted by The Daily Star, SEC Chairman Ziaul Haque Khondker declined to comment on the issue of GEM Global.

Now an increasing number of companies such as Beximco Pharmaceuticals, and Aftab Automobiles are interested to strike such deals with the same foreign investment firm.

Not only that, those two local companies are now seeking to hand over their shares to GEM as 'loan', just like BD Thai sought.

If the 'share loans' are approved that could lead to even more interesting dealings, market players say.

GEM could first sell the shares that it buys for high prices, and then also sell the shares it gets as 'loans'. Then it could repatriate the whole amount. Later, as the market cools down, GEM could again buy the same shares at a lower price and repay its 'share loans'.

And why give shares as loans to a foreign fund? Because, as market players say, if a foreign company deals in its shares, general investors will find it much more 'valuable' than if a local company sells. In another word, such an arrangement would help boost share prices much more easily.

The Bangladesh Bank however acted wisely when it disallowed such deals, as that would lead to market manipulation and capital flight. The central bank rightly put a condition that in such cases of curious 'loans', GEM must arrange a guarantee in foreign currency by a foreign bank, so even if GEM sells the 'loaned' shares, the money remains in the country. If such conditions are not put in place, then a floodgate will open for such deals, draining the country of its foreign currency.

Market players also point out another curious thing that nobody knows who have contributed towards building the GEM fund. In many countries, disclosures about investors in a fund is a must, to avoid terrorist financing. But not in Bangladesh.
*
BD THAI DEAL AND CRAZY INDEX*
DSE launched an investigation following an unusual price hike of BD Thai shares. The investigation found that GEM Global sold 2.72 lakh BD Thai Aluminium shares at Tk 909.51 each, totalling in more than Tk 24.73 crore.

DSE Chief Executive Officer AFM Shariful Islam, who led the investigation of BD Thai, also refused to comment yesterday.

The market witnessed a record-breaking trend in single-day turnovers over the last couple of months. Records were broken in single-day turnovers for at least four times within a month with the highest ever turnover of Tk 1,149 crore in DSE last Thursday.

The key index also went up by over 400 points since June 1 this year, according to DSE statistics.
*
CAYMAN CONNECTION*
According to websites, GEM Global is an investment firm of GEM Global Emerging Markets, having offices in New York, London, Paris, Hong Kong, and Beijing.

GEM Global is incorporated in the Cayman Islands, a British overseas territory in the Caribbean. It is billed as a centre for tax evasion. It has a tax rate of zero for corporation tax, income tax, and capital gains, drawing some of the world's biggest banks and hedge funds to its shores.

The tiny Cayman Islands are the world's fifth biggest financial centre, where hundreds of billions of dollars flow through the economy.

The global economic downturn has brought the Cayman Islands and other offshore financial hubs into the spotlight.

Leaders from 20 of the world's most powerful countries, who gathered in London for a summit in April, put regulating offshore tax havens on the agenda. The Cayman Islands has been criticised for lax financial regulations.

*LOCK-IN SAFETY*
Market analysts suggest imposition of an immediate lock-in on all shares acquired by non-resident companies.

"I'm in favour of a lock-in system against issued warrants," Rakibur Rahman, president of DSE, told The Daily Star yesterday.

"There should be a lock-in system for three years, for the greater interest of the market, so no one may sell shares just after receiving or converting the warrants into ordinary shares," he added.

*BEXIMCO'S BID*
In January this year, Beximco Pharmaceuticals, a company of Beximco Group, announced that it had entered into a subscription agreement with GEM Global to raise Tk 460 crore by issuing its shares or warrants.

SEC had put a lock-in system in the initial stage, but withdrew the system following Beximco's lobbying with the commission.

"This is not correct. SEC gave a consent order based on shareholders' approval, without any lock-in as in similar cases," Bexmico said in a statement yesterday.

"Mr Salman F Rahman did not lobby with SEC regarding this matter," the statement added.

There were also allegations against Rahman of lobbying with the Bangladesh Bank for permission to transfer shares as 'loans' to GEM Global, and for making the shares saleable at any time.

In yesterday's statement, Beximco denied that allegation too saying, "This is not correct. Loan shares may be given against bank guarantee or Escrow Fund. Mr Salman F Rahman did not lobby with Bangladesh Bank regarding this matter."

*1996 SCAM RECALLED*
The episode is reminiscent of the 1996 scam when Awami League was in power.

"The incident calls to mind the 1996 incident. Unless the culprits are punished, there will be a repeat of the 1996 episode," Salahuddin Ahmed Khan, former CEO of DSE, told The Daily Star.

Khan said SEC should not approve such subscription to foreign funds without strict verification.

*BD THAI VERSION*
When contacted, BD Thai Chairman and Managing Director Zahid Maleque MP told The Daily Star that the deal was struck according to the rules and regulations, and all regulators such as SEC, the central bank, and DSE approved it.

Asked about the share sales by GEM Global, he said, "Selling of shares is a matter of GEM. We did everything within the framework of law."

"The lock-in system is not necessary for foreign investors," he said.

"I was able to turn my company around, thanks to the deal," he added.


link:

Magic art of turning Tk 43 into Tk 1,200


----------



## akash57

*Textile performance - Bangladesh outclasses Pakistan*
*S A AZIZ SHAH*

KARACHI (January 25, 2011) : If Pakistan has its name in the history, perhaps as the oldest or certainly one of the oldest home of cotton then Bangladesh has its name in the history as the producer of finest quality of cloth /fabric specially world fame product named Dhaka muslin (Dhaka Malmal)- prepared from perhaps the finest cotton yarn of over 250 Ne, samples of such fabric have been preserved for exhibition in the museums including Dhaka Museum and Albert Hall Museum, London.

Such finest yarn was probably made from the roughest and shortest fibre length cotton locally called Dessi Toola and botanically known as Gossypium Arboreum but now hardly 120 Ne yarn is spun from extra long staple cotton on sophisticated machines. The highly sophisticated cloth / fabric was reportedly prepared by highly talented craftswomen some 250 years ago. Although, the days of Dhaka muslin have gone yet Jamdani Saree prepared from very fine yarn and fine embroidery work by specialize workers is a real gift of Bangladesh.

When in 1947 Pakistan got independence, it consisted of two parts viz; one called East Pakistan (now Bangladesh) and the other West Pakistan (now called Pakistan). In 1971, the East Pakistan got independence and is now Bangladesh. In 1947-48 season, Pakistan being an agriculture country produced cotton crop of 1.16 million 170-Kg bales, all in West Pakistan which had only a couple of composite textile mills in Punjab including one Okara Textile Mills, Okara and Lyallpur cotton mills, Faisalabad while in East Pakistan where, almost no cotton was grown, had 16 composite textile mills; one of these was Dhakeshwari Cotton Mills, Narayanganj which was installed in 1908.

The reason for installing more spinning mills in East Pakistan may be its humid climate, which suits spinning process with lower percentage of yarn breakages in the absence of artificial humidification.

However, Dessi cotton (Gossypium Arboreim specie) which was grown and produced in limited volume of about ten thousand bales, on the Chittagong hill-tracks was called Comilla cotton and it was all exported mostly to Japan till independence. Later, Bangladesh Government established Cotton Development Board for the growing and development of staple cotton (Gossypium Hirsutum) but it could not get the desired results. In 40 years period (1971-2010), Bangladesh's total cotton production is equivalent of 2,045,440 bales, producing maximum of 115,200 bales of 170-Kg each in one season and the yearly average production works out to 51,136 bales (USDA figures). Main reason for poor cotton production may be more rains and unsuitable lands. At the time of its birth, Bangladesh had about 75 textile mills with spinning capacity of 858,000 spindles, 7,400 power-looms and 37,500 handlooms which were consuming about 225,000 bales of 170-Kg. Table 1 below gives present position of textile capacity and production.

Raw Cotton: Bangladesh' s own cotton crop is very limited to 50 - 70 thousand 170-Kg bales per season while its cotton consumption is high between 4.0-4.5 million 170-Kg bales.

Thus, Bangladesh has to import almost all its cotton requirements to feed its spinning industry. In 2008-09 season, Bangladesh reportedly imported 640,000 Metric Tons =3.765 million 170-Kg bales from different countries of which prominent import sources are Uzbekistan-52 %, India-12 %, US-6 %, Pakistan-7 % and Africa-6 %. Against this, Pakistan's total domestic consumption is estimated between 13.5 and 14.0 million 170-Kg bales in 2010-11 season of which about 80 % will be met from local production and balance 20 % from imported cotton.

Cotton Yarn: Bangladesh is estimated to have domestically produced 541,000 tons (2/3rd of total requirements) of cotton yarn in MY 2009-10 while total cotton yarn requirements are estimated around 800,000 Metric tons. The yarn shortfall of 259,000 Metric tons (1/3rd of total requirements) is met through imports from different sources of which prominent are India 72 %, China 6 %, Pakistan 5 % and Thailand 3 %.

In 2008-09, Pakistan domestically produced 2,862,411 Metric Tons of yarn (About 78 % of cotton and 22 % of Blended yarn) of which 2,336,165 Metric tons i.e. 81.61 % has been consumed locally (77.90 % by weaving and knitting sectors and towel and other textile products manufacturing sectors), 3.72 % by organized mill-sector and balance 106,416 Metric tons (18.38 %) has been exported.

Cotton Cloth / Fabrics: In 2009-10, Bangladesh's total domestic requirements of fabric is reported to be around 4.30 billion square meters of which 2.0 billion square meters (46.51 %) of fabric was produced domestically while balance 2.3 billion square meters was imported from different sources of which prominent are China 75 %, India 12 % and Pakistan 5 %.

Against this, in 2008-09, Pakistan produced 9.015 billion square meters (11.31 % mill sector and 88.59 % non-mill sector) of fabric of which 7.117 billion square meters (78.94 %) were used for local manufacturing of garment - apparel - other textile products and balance 1.898 billion square meters ( 21.06 %) were exported.

Exports of Ready made Garments; The Export Promotion Bureau of Bangladesh data showed that shipments in term of values of Ready Made Garments (RMG), in the January-December period in 2010 totaled US $14.846 billions against 11.892 billions last year. The EPB- Bangladesh said that the garment exports grew by 42 percent to $8 billions in the July-December period of the current Fiscal Year 2010-11. Shafiul Islam Mohiuddin - acting President of the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association reportedly said that the local factories are seeing huge demands from global importers and the simplified the EU-GSP regime, effective from 1st.

January, 2011 is set to bring more buyers to Bangladesh. Some recent positive developments such as China's policy of shifting from low-value garments to high-value garments providing ample opportunity for Bangladesh to fill-up the gap and the European Union's decision to abolish two-certificate system and go for only one certification of fabric to garments, would certainly increase the exports of Bangladesh in general and that of RMG in particular considerably. Therefore, there appear bright chances for Bangladesh to avail these opportunities and achieve the export target of US $20 billions through exports of garments and some textile products in FY 2010-11. It is to be mentioned that garment exports claim share of about 80 % of Bangladesh's total exports. It is worth-mentioning that US and European Union countries are main destinations for Bangladesh garment exports claiming some 80 % share. Against this, Pakistan's total exports in July-2009 to June 2010 period was US $19.29 billions while imports at US $34.710 billions.

In six month period July-December 2010, Pakistan earned US $10.976 billions through exports and share of total textiles goods is estimated around 48 % including 16 % of Knit and woven garments. For meeting its total requirements, Bangladesh imports about 100 raw cotton, about 33 % yarn and about 54 % cloth / fabric and exports Ready Made Garments almost five times that of Pakistan. Pakistan is short in raw cotton requirements by 20 % but is surplus in yarn and cloth by 20 % each. Of course, there is no export quota for Bangladesh in USA whereas exports of Pakistan's textile goods to USA are subject to quota.

There is no duty on the exports of Bangladesh textiles to the European Union countries but exports of Pakistan's textile goods to EU countries are charged by 10 % as duty. Bangladesh enjoys such export facilities because of its status as Least Developed Country (LDC). It is a fact that in making so wonder performance in RMG sector, factors such as the positive Government policies, Government's facilitation in making finance, power and utilities available at reasonable cost, availability of cheap labour, better entrepreneurship, management skill and professionalism, good reputation in performance of export contracts in letter and spirit and positive ideas and innovation from foreign merchants are playing their roles very efficiently.

Labour, power and financial charges are comparatively cheap in Bangladesh so their production cost works out lower than other countries. In textile sector including RMG, more than 80 % work force comprise of women workers who are paid low wages, averagely about BD Taka 3,000 per month which works out to US $0.22 per hour against 0.50 in India, 0.45 in Pakistan and 1.0 in China. Power rates are also lower in Bangladesh. Bangladesh has two system of power generation viz: one by private sector mostly using gas which costs US Cents 4.5 per KWH and the other public sector mostly using oil costing US Cents 7.56 per KWH. Cost of power in Pakistan is US Cents 6.72, India 9.33 and China 7.84 per KWH. Banks in Bangladesh lend money to industries at special interest rate between 9 and 11 % which is also lower than other competing countries.

Enough Foreign investment also helps Bangladesh in increasing its production in textile -RMG sector. Pakistan and Bangladesh are at almost equal population level between 160 and 180 million people. Per Capital Income (2010) is US $941 and that of Bangladesh is US $660. Pakistan's nominal GDP is US $164,792 millions and that of Bangladesh US $105,402 millions. Soon after its independence, Bangladesh currency BD Takka was valued at 50 % discount from Pak Rupee (Two Takka = One Pak Rupee) but by the end of 2010 BD Takka was valued at a premium of 25 % over Pak Rupee. One US Dollar = BD Takka 69 = Pak Rupee 86.

Local law and order situation and business conditions in Bangladesh are better than in Pakistan.

Actually, Bangladeshi people generally prefer to live a simple and natural life inclined to less expending and more saving. There is only one central Government in Bangladesh with one cabinet of reasonable size and no provinces whereas in Pakistan we have almost five provinces, a large number of ministers, Parliament members costing many times more than Bangladesh expenses.

Some more than a decade ago, this writer had written an article captioned "Textiles - a symbol of prosperity for Bangladesh" published in Pakistan's daily newspaper.

There is no doubt that textile has brought much prosperity to Bangladesh and in the next five years up to 2015, Bangladesh is expected to increase its exports to the level of 50 billions of which 40 billions would of textiles including garments.

At the start of 21st Century, there were ample hopes and enough opportunities of becoming the third largest country in world textiles but now Pakistan appears losing this position to Bangladesh.

Source; BTMA Directors' report 2009.

*(There are tables at the end of the article, please follow the link below to find them.*

Cotton and Textiles - Pakistan - Textile performance - Bangladesh outclasses Pakistan


----------



## eastwatch

Country?s economy posts 5.8pc growth last year: BB

Thursday, 27 January 2011 Author / Source : UNB 

Dhaka, Jan 26: The economy of the country posted 5.8 per cent real GDP growth during the last fiscal (2009-10), which was largely internal-demand driven. In view of the internal and external sector developments, the 6.7 per cent real GDP growth targeted in the national budget of current fiscal is well within reach, according to the highlights of Bangladesh Bank annual report 2009-10. 

In its near and medium term outlook for the current fiscal, the report said that the main near term risk is the persistent shortages of power and gas supplies, disrupting production in installed capacities and slowing down investments for new capacities. 

It said that near and medium term growth prospects for the economy now hinge crucially on implementation of the governments plan to eliminate energy shortages by adding as fast as possible new generation capacities with private and public sector outlays.

Significant external sector risk factors to medium term growth outlook include the recent declining trends in FDI and manpower exports. 

Foreign direct investment inflows are likely to pick up in step with global growth recovery, but can be hastened by forging closer trade and investment ties with the fast growing economies in the East and South Asia, bilaterally as well as regionally. 

On the supply side for fiscal 2009-10, the report mentioned that the growth was underpinned by overall robust growth in the agriculture and service sectors accompanied by a modest growth in the industry sector. 

It showed that the agriculture sector grew by 4.7 per cent during the last fiscal compared to 4.1 per cent in the previous fiscal (2008-09). The growth rates for the industry and services sector were 6.0 and 6.4 per cent respectively in fiscal 2009-10 while 6.5 and 6.3 per cent respectively in fiscal 2008-09.

The Bangladesh economy maintained growth momentum despite deceleration in the export growth and investment initiatives, continuing with its resilient response to the global economic slowdown. 

According to the report, the 12-month average Consumer Price Index (CPI) inflation rate increased to 7.3 per cent at the end of 2009-10 fiscal compared to 6.7 per cent at the end of fiscal 2008-09. 
On the other hand, point-to-point CPI inflation rate stood at 8.7 per cent at the end of 2009-10 fiscal, which was 2.3 per cent at the end of fiscal 2008-09.

The 12-month average CPI food inflation rate rose to 8.5 per cent at the end of fiscal 2009-10 compared to 7.2 per cent at the end of fiscal 2008-09. Non-food inflation rate fell to 5.5 per cent at the end of fiscal 2009-10 as against 5.9 per cent at the end of 2008-09. 

Money and credit developments: 
The Bangladesh Bank pursued accommodative monetary policy stance during the fiscal 2009-10 with a view to promoting investment and productive economic activities and sustaining domestic demand against the backdrop of the global recession. 
The broad money (M2) growth during the 2009-10 fiscal was 22.4 per cent, which was 19.2 per cent in the preceding fiscal.

The credit to the public sector declined sharply by 5.2 per cent during the 2009-10 fiscal compared to 20.3 per cent growth in the fiscal 2008-09. Reduced Annual Development Programme (ADP), higher revenue receipts and foreign grants and loans were mainly responsible for the fall in the credit to the public sector.


----------



## integra

*Turkish co to invest $21.65m in Adamjee EPZ*

Turkish co to invest $21.65m in Adamjee EPZ
United News of Bangladesh . Dhaka

Asia Holdings Bangladesh Limited, a Turkish company, will set up a garment manufacturing industry in the Adamjee Export Processing Zone.

The 100-per cent foreign owned company will invest $21.65 million in setting up their unit and will produce garment items.

The company will also create employment opportunity for 7,280 persons, including 30 foreign nationals.

An agreement to this effect was signed between Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority and the Turkish company in the BEPZA Complex in the city on Monday.

Mohammad Moyjuddin Ahmed, member (investment promotion) of the BEPZA, and Yusuf Kursad, managing director of Asia Holdings, signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organisations.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh hopes for $400 mn Indian investment*
2011-01-28 11:00:00

Bangladesh hopes for $400 mn Indian investment

Dhaka, Jan 28 (IANS) Bangladesh hopes to attract Indian investments worth Taka 30 billion ($422 million) at the second Indo-Bangla trade fair to be held here in May, reducing its bilateral trade deficit.

India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry president Matlub Ahmed said he based his optimism on the success of the first Indo-Bangla trade fair held in March last year. This year the fair will be held May 5-7.

The maiden effort resulted in Taka 10 billion Indian investment in the IT sector with an equal amount of Indian investment in the pipeline, he said.

Ahmed said they expected the second fair to bring in Taka 30 billion Indian investment. He added that the fair would also strengthen the bilateral relations.

'Like the preceding one, this fair will provide the manufacturers and exporters of both the countries with a unique opportunity to showcase their goods and services under one roof which will open up a new window of opportunities for the business communities,' New Age quoted him as saying Friday.


----------



## akash57

*Sri Lanka, Bangladesh to ink six agreements during President's visit to Dhaka*

Jan 28, Colombo: Sri Lanka and Bangladesh have decided to ink six agreements boosting bilateral relations between the two countries during an upcoming visit by Sri Lankan President to Dhaka.

During the first-ever foreign secretary level bilateral discussions took place in Dhaka on Wednesday (26) between Sri Lanka's Foreign Secretary Romesh Jayasinghe and his Bangladeshi counterpart Mohamed Mijarul Quayes, the two countries decided to sign agreements on investments, exports, exchange programmes, agriculture, fisheries, and education.

The six agreements are to be signed during President's visit reportedly to take place after March this year.

The two countries have agreed to sign a deal between the Export Development Board of Sri Lanka and Export Promotion Bureau of Bangladesh to strengthen the bilateral trade between the two countries. Both sides have agreed that the current level of trade of about US$ 36 million is not satisfactory and needs to be strengthened further.

Although apex trade bodies of the two countries have a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) the relationship needs to be strengthened, Quayes has said.

According to a report on The Daily Star other agreements to be signed and implemented soon include cultural, educational, and scientific exchange programmes, a deal between Ministry of Fisheries and Aquatic Resources of Sri Lanka and the Ministry of Fisheries and Livestock of Bangladesh, deal between Bangladesh Agricultural Research Council and Sri Lanka Council for Agricultural Research Policy, and agreement between Tertiary and Vocational Education Commission of Sri Lanka and the Ministry of Education of Bangladesh.

The foreign secretaries have also discussed the cooperation in various regional and multilateral forums including SAARC, BIMSTEC, IOR-ARC, UN, NAM and Commonwealth. Bangladesh has appreciated Sri Lanka's support to establish permanent secretariat of BIMSTEC in Dhaka.

During the discussions, Bangladesh Foreign Secretary has sought support from Sri Lanka for its candidature for the non-permanent membership in the United Nations Security Council for 2016-17 and Sri Lanka has assured to consider the request.

The next round of foreign secretarial level discussions is to take place in Colombo next year.

Sri Lanka : Sri Lanka, Bangladesh to ink six agreements during President\'s visit to Dhaka


----------



## eastwatch

Indian private investment pouring in Bangladesh
Saturday, 29 January 2011 
Author / Source : Mashiur Rahaman 

DHAKA, JAN 28: Renowned Indian business conglomerates, particularly from private sectors, are in a rush to invest in Bangladesh, taking advantage of its huge local market demands and export advantage as LDC country. Names of Indian business giants like Bharti Airtel Limited, Tata Motors, Arvind Denim, Aditya Birla Group, SRF Group, Zen Mobiles and many others have been on the list. They either have invested or are in the final stage to invest in Bangladesh. 
Sectors like telecom, apparel, IT, plastic, cement and vehicle have become the prime attention for Indian investors in the country. India already invested over Tk10 billion in Bangladesh in 2010, while investment of another Tk10 billion in IT and other sectors is in the pipeline, President of India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry Matlub Ahmed told The Independent on Friday. 
This is the outcome of growing foreign investors confidence in Bangladeshi economy, thanks to favourable governments policy, he said.
Among the Tk 10 billion estimated investment recorded last year, Tk 5 billion investment came through plastics conglomerate SRF Group and Tk 5 billion through Arvind Denim, as per report. In January 2010, Bharti Airtel Limited, Asia's leading integrated telecom services provider, acquired 70 per cent stake in Warid Telecom, Bangladesh, a subsidiary of the UAE-based Abu Dhabi Group. Bharti made a fresh investment of US$ 300 million, and eventually rebranded itself as Airtel Bangladesh. 
Aiming to take advantage of Bangladeshs GSP advantage in export to US and EU, Indian textiles maker Arvind has finalized its investment of US$ 66 million over three years and plans to set up a denim manufacturing plant in Bangladesh.
The Indian textile giant has signed an agreement with the local Nitol Group in Dhaka in September 2010 to invest in Comilla Export Processing Zone for producing exportable denim fabrics and denim trousers, company official said. 
The investment would be made in three phases in three years as per plan and is expected to produce 13 million metres of fabric a month with a growth of 12 per cent. Cheap labour, lower production cost and a burgeoning fabrics market are among the factors why Indian companies want to invest in Bangladesh, local partner of Arvind told The Independent.
Zen Mobiles, Indian mobile handset brand says it is all set to venture into Bangladesh by April 2011. It will set up a joint-venture plant with the Bangladesh government, company official said.
The venture will pump in about Rs10 crore (Tk160 million) with a plan to set up an assembling plant capable of manufacturing 0.1 million phones per month in Bangladesh, the company official said.
Auto giant Tata Motors has also indicated interest in sourcing auto components from Bangladesh, in negotiation stage to set up plant to assemble and manufacture vehicles, a company official said. Nitol has been assembling and selling Tata trucks and buses in Bangladesh for nearly three decades.
In cement industry, top Indian conglomerate Aditya Birla Group which has acquired the Dubai-based ETA Star Cement Company in May 2010 owns the Emirates Cement in Bangladesh. The group, through its wholly-owned subsidiary UltraTech Cement Middle East Investments, has acquired Dubai-based ETA Star Cement which has operations in the UAE and Bahrain.
All these investments from renowned companies, particularly from our closest neighbour India, indicates prevailing healthy environment for investment in the country, Ahmed said. 
Indo-Bangla trade fair, organized by the India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry and High Commission of India in Bangladesh is playing a significant role, he claimed.
Annual IBTF is contributing as facilitator to bring both the Bangladeshi and Indian business communities under one roof, enhancing understanding and confidence for further investment, he said.
Organizers of IBTF-2011, scheduled to began in coming May, is hoping to attract Indian investments worth Tk30 billion ($422 million), reducing its bilateral trade deficit. 
The maiden effort of IBTF-2010 resulted in Tk10 billion Indian investments, organizers said.


----------



## integra

*Solar energy use sees major growth*

Mushir Ahmed

The country is making a big stride in the use of renewable energy with companies and charities doubling the number of solar-powered houses to nearly 800,000 last year.

Soft-credit by a government-owned financiers, stepped-up marketing and a longing for a better life by millions of rural poor are powering the growth of solar energy use, officials said Saturday.

Grameen Shakti (GS), a sister company of Grameen Bank, is leading the surge, aided by more than two dozen firms and non-government organisations, in what experts describe as a major private sector push in power sector.

With 50 per cent of the country&#8217;s households still remaining outside the power grid such firms have now unveiled an ambitious plan to bring 35 million people under the coverage of renewable energy by 2015.

&#8220;When the GS started 14 years back, I never imagined that a day would come when we can add 1,000 solar home system (SHS) a day,&#8221; said Ruhul Quddus who now heads Rural Services Foundation (RSF), a for-profit charity owned by Rahimafrooz.

Quddus was at the helm of GS when the firm sold only 228 SHSs in fiscal 1996-97. Last year 29 firms and charities sold 400,000 SHSs to take countrywide solar-powered homes to nearly 800,000.

&#8220;It took us 10 years to cross the 10,000 threshold. And now we are in a position to power a million households every year,&#8221; he said.

Emboldened by its recent success, the GS aims to cover five million households under solar power, making the renewable energy available to some 25 million people in the next five years and other firms and charities hope to power the rest 10 million.

Last year alone the GS powered some 200,600 households with solar system, taking its tally to half a million. The RSF sold more than 50,000 and Brac, Srizony, Ubomus, Hilful Fuzul and other charities, the rest 130,000.

Officials said a 5.0-8.0 per cent soft credit lent to the solar firms by state-owned renewable energy financier, IDCOL, sparked the growth four years back, making the SHS affordable to villages not connected to the national grid.

Development of a monthly payment package and 20-year product maturity and service period made the system financially attractive to poor and middle income clients.

It means a rural poor can now buy a basic 20-50 watt SHS just at the cost of his monthly kerosene or candle bill.

&#8220;A 50 watt SHS is most popular because it powers four lights and a black and white television set. And the cost is around Tk 25,000, which can be paid back in small installments in three years,&#8221; said Abser Kamal, chief executive officer of the GS.

Kamal said his company has set a target to double SHS clients to one million in 2011 &#8212; a feat it had earlier hoped to achieve by 2015.

&#8220;We also revised our long term plan following success in 2010. By 2015, we want to sell solar system to five million households. And we think it is achievable,&#8221; he said.

He said people in the coastal areas, migration-prone districts and wealthy villages in Chittagong and Sylhet were first to convert to solar power.

But now, the company has offices in every sub-district town in the country, employing 8,500 trained staff and it is planning to recruit thousands more.

RSF chief Quddus said his charity would add 100,000 new SHS this year and seek to expand aggressively in urban areas where an acute power crisis has forced the authorities to freeze connections to new apartment projects.

The firms have also unleashed new solar-powered thermal system, irrigation, mobile phone base stations and geysers in an effort to help boost growth.

Late last year, a group of entrepreneurs launched SolarEn Foundation to sell SHS mostly to the urban clients.

&#8220;We think SHS will have high growth in cities this year because power-starved realtors are keen to use solar power in almost all their new projects,&#8221; said SolarEn&#8217;s chief Monir Hossain.

&#8220;It is costly. But a lot of realtors don&#8217;t have any choice,&#8221; he added.

As part of its urban drive, Rahimafrooz Renewable Energy had set up solar system at the PM office and Bangladesh Bank last year and the GS brought 18 big clients including those in district and sub-district headquarters under its large-scale SHS programme.

A company does not get soft credit benefit from IDCOL if it sells solar system to grid areas especially in cities, but officials said declining cost of solar panel has made this form of alternative energy attractive to urban consumers.

RRE&#8217;s $5.0 million solar panel plant kicks off production this March, aimed at substituting import and cutting cost. Another group, Electro, has already launched a similar factory on a test-case basis.

&#8220;As far as we know, six more companies are on the pipeline to build solar panel manufacturing plant in Bangladesh this year,&#8221; said RRE programme manager Istiaq Ahmed.

The RRE also took its solar success to seven African countries, lighting up the streets of the dark continent, in the first such case of export in the Bangladesh&#8217;s history, he said.

&#8220;From batteries to panel to cable, the success of solar energy has opened up array of new opportunities in the country&#8217;s industrial sector,&#8221; Dipal C Barua, who headed GS for many years, had said earlier.

&#8220;It is poised to become a big driver of our growth,&#8221; he added.


----------



## monitor

Half-yearly monetary policy unveiled
Reining in inflation main goal

FE Report 

The central bank unveiled Sunday its half-yearly monetary policy that aims at keeping inflation rate at around 7.0 per cent by the end of this fiscal through discouraging credit flow to unproductive sectors. 
Other major thrust of the policy will on achieving an inclusive economic growth by facilitating productive sectors while keeping inflationary pressure under control."Monetary policy stance in the second half (H2) of this fiscal will, as before, remain accommodative for productive economic activities; while also firmly discouraging diversion and undue expansion of bank credit for wasteful productive uses, to stem build-up of inflationary pressures," Bangladesh Bank (BB) Governor Atiur Rahman told reporters at the central bank while releasing the monetary policy for January-June period of the fiscal 2010-11 (FY11).
He also said climatic adversities disrupting output in many regions around the world are pushing up global prices of food commodities; strong growth performance in emerging and developing economies is propping up global prices of energy and non-food industrial commodities as well. "Against this backdrop, decline in the 12-month average CPI inflation in Bangladesh in H2 FY11 may be slower than expected earlier, remaining above the 6.5 per cent level targeted in government's FY11 budget. A level around 7.00 per cent appears to be likelier for June 2011," the central bank chief added. He also said the government could re-fix energy price in H2 of this fiscal that will impart some upward spurt on non-food CPI inflation."Food price inflation remained volatile in H1 FY11 both domestically and globally, at 9.80 per cent in November in Bangladesh against 10.88 percent of June 2010," Dr. Rahman added. The country's inflation as measured by consumers' price index (CPI) moved slightly in the month of November last mainly because of increase in prices of food items.
The inflation rate moved up to 8.14 per cent in November from 8.12 per cent of the previous month on the annual average basis, according to the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) data. 
On the other hand, the point-to-point inflation rate rose to 7.54 per cent in November from 6.86 per cent in October 2010 despite declining prices of non-food items. 
Stubbornly high food price inflation in neighboring fast growing India, and prevailing high international prices of food commodities mean that no calming influence on food prices are to be expected from private sector imports, the reason why local rice prices are high and rising even after a good aman harvest, the BB said."Monetary policy actions will have little leverage on rising food prices in this situation, fiscal measures by way of subsidized food grain sales from public stock may need to be expanded to ease hardships faced by low income population segments," the monetary policy said. It also said higher food grain prices for growers have important medium term upsides however; enabling the government to scale down input subsidies as growers get market prices adequately covering their costs and remunerating their efforts, and the price incentive eliciting higher output responses is eventually stabilising prices."Barring unforeseen new difficulties, the economy looks well poised to attain the 6.7 per cent real gross domestic product (GDP) growth targeted for FY11, as also to leap forward to growth performance well beyond seven percent in FY12," the BB governor noted. 
he central bank has taken measures to reduce credit flow to the private sector through asking some banks to bring down their credit deposit ratio (CDR) at a rational level and imposing restriction on consumer financing."We've already imposed restriction on consumer financing so that banks are discouraged to lend to unproductive sectors," BB Senior Deputy Governor Nazrul Huda said while replying to a query. Credit flow to the private sector recorded a growth of 27.77 per cent to Tk 658.938 billion in November 2010 on a year-on-year basis compared to 16.73 per cent or Tk 340.175 billion in the same period of the previous calendar year, according to the central bank statistics.However, the BB had set the private sector credit growth target at 16 per cent by the end of June 2011. The BB deputy governor also said the central bank has sat with the banks, which have higher credit growth than that of deposit, separately to discuss the issue. 
"Actually, the private sector credit growth was high last year," Mr. Huda said, adding that the credit flow to the private sector will come down at reasonable level if the banks maintain the existing CDR norm. 
At least six commercial banks have CDR ranging between 84 and 94 per cent, instead of the standard 81 per cent, the central bank officials confirmed. 
In conformity with the monetary policy stance and the financial inclusion initiative, the BB's credit policies in H2 FY11 will seek to redirect credit flows for unproductive wasteful uses into productive, employment and income generating uses.

"Supervisory vigil on lending and loan administration discipline in banks will remain stricter, lapses and laxities in lending banks will be dealt with sternly, eschewing forbearance," the BB said. 

The central bank has kept broad money supply target unchanged at 15.2 per cent for FY11, which is higher considering the country's inflation and GDP growth, Deputy Governor of the BB Ziaul Hassan Siddiqui said. 

"It's an accommodative monetary policy," Mr. Siddiqui said while mentioning the definitions between concretionary and neutral monetary polices.

Regarding energy prices revision, the BB deputy governor said the government will take decision on rising prices of fuel oils considering the country's macroeconomic stability. "It's not our basic task," he noted.

The first-ever monetary policy statement was formally published in January 2006 and the central bank of Bangladesh declared that it would publish it on a half-yearly basis along with a half-yearly policy review.


----------



## monitor

Decentralisation key to planned development 

Shafiqul Alam

Population growth and absence of land use policy are the core reasons for unplanned development in Bangladesh. Rural-urban migration has led to a great influx of people into Dhaka. Dhaka city has a population of more than 15 million people, and this puts a lot of strain on the available resources and physical infrastructure of the city. Moreover, high urban growth rates and high urban density have already made Dhaka more susceptible to human-induced environmental disasters.

The large increase in population, combined with haphazard growth and expansion has resulted in negative impact on various sectors of the city. These unplanned developments have not only put stress on urban services, but they have also led to the reduction and disappearances of public land and water bodies. Filling up of water-bodies has led to water-logging problem as catchments areas of surface and storm drains are filled up. Illegal land grabbing takes place, especially alongside lakes and parks. These lakes become dumping grounds of indiscriminate throwing of household, commercial, and industrial wastes. Unauthorised occupation, mainly slums, crop up on the banks of these lakes and rivers; people from these slums use the water for all purposes, and incidences of water-borne and skin diseases occur. The health conditions in these urban slum settlements are very poor and due to the close proximity, this also affects health of the surrounding neighborhoods.

Non-existent garbage bins and dumping sites alongside streets and neighborhoods are always overflowing. Lack of awareness about hygiene and environment as well as lack of civic sense lead to indiscriminate dumping of waste everywhere. Noxious smells and unaesthetic sights pollute the neighborhood which affects public health. There are no proper sanitary landfills for urban wastes; their disposal in the final dumping sites involves throwing the waste into low-lying areas around Dhaka city.

Industrial discharge and sewage disposal into lakes and rivers are the most polluting sources of water pollution in urban areas. There are a number of industries that are situated around rivers in the outskirts of Dhaka city. Buriganga, Turag, Balu and Sitalakhya are the four most polluted rivers in Bangladesh as a result of these industries.

Emissions from diesel exhausts and badly maintained old vehicles still contribute to most of the emissions in the air followed by the brick kilns. 

Urbanisation and industrialisation has led to an increase in the noise level in the city. Some of the main sources include motor vehicles; increase of industries- especially in the residential areas, frequent use of loudspeakers on the streets and construction work on roadsides. Improper maintenance of vehicles, old engine noises, use of high-pitched hydraulic horns and the frequent use of horns create an unbearable noisy atmosphere in the streets. Inefficient traffic control, haphazard pedestrian crossing and poor road surface conditions make matters even worse. Construction work alongside roads and neighborhoods also add to the noise level in a significant way. Nowadays a lot of factories that have night shifts are set up in residential areas and they do not comply with the set noise standards.

Mindless construction of high-rises by filling up low-lying areas has put the lives of the people of Kamrangir Char in danger, with the forebodings of floods, earthquakes and landslides looming larger than ever. Indiscriminate growth of human habitation has long been a curse of this area. Experts say that the high-rises constructed within the last couple of years, mostly without proper building guidelines, pose a serious threat to the inhabitants of the area. Several of these unplanned buildings have already tilted, on the fast-growing western fringe of Dhaka, in the past couple of years. 

The demand for land or housing in Dhaka can be reduced by decentralising all economic, administrative, commercial and educational activities to different regions of Bangladesh. Environmentalists, planners, bureaucrats, policymakers and even media are highly concerned about the planning issues of Dhaka city. The real estate developers or land grabbers are nothing but the mediators for fulfilling the demand for land and property.

It is a known fact that urbanisation and increase in population are taking place very rapidly; the government needs to formulate policies and programmes to handle such developments. Concerned citizens can form committees to object to commercial development, such as factories and office buildings in residential areas. The importance of public parks and playgrounds for children needs to be emphasised and awareness of policies and laws that exist regarding development, whether planned or unplanned, has to be raised to improve the urban environment. Technical solutions are possible, but these solutions must also take into consideration unresolved development problems, such as the city's growing slum population, which has doubled in the last decade, and which shows no signs of abating.

E-mail : shafiq@iidfc.com


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Export to US sees robust growth*
Posted on February 3, 2011 

Export to US sees robust growth

Export to US sees robust growth
UNB

Dhaka, Feb 3: Export earnings from the United States, the largest market for Bangladesh goods, registered 41.47 percent growth in the first four months (July-October) of the current fiscal with buoyant performance of readymade garments, frozen shrimp and home textiles. Export earnings from the US in the July-October period of fiscal 2010-11 totaled US$ 1626.05 million compared to US$ 1149.43 million during the corresponding period of last fiscal (2009-10).

The amount was 24.19 percent of the total export earnings of the first four months.

According to statistics provided by the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), the export of RMG items including knitwear to the US amounted to US$ 1486.37 million in July-October 2010 compared to US$ 1076.79 million during the corresponding period of 2009.

The RMG items including knitwear witnessed 38.04 per cent growth in the US market.

The major exports to the US market during the period were woven garment ($1053.43 million), knitwear ($432.94 million), frozen shrimp ($34.44 million), cap ($12.79 million) and home textiles ($ 28.62 million).

During the July-October period, around 44.84 percent of the country&#8217;s total woven garment exports entered US market, followed by knitwear 14.99 per cent and frozen shrimp 19.97 per cent.

Bangladesh&#8217;s export earnings from the US in the 2009-10 fiscal totaled US$ 3.14 billion, a 7.74 per cent fall over US$ 3.4 billion registered in 2008-09 mostly because of the global economic recession.

Exports of RMG including knitwear witnessed a sharp fall of over 6 per cent in |the last fiscal (2009-10) fetching US$ 2.9 billion as against US$3.1 billion in fiscal 2008-09.
The last fiscal (2009-10) marked the end of an up-and-down decade for Bangladesh exports to the US.

From a high of US $2.5 billion during the 2000-01 fiscal, exports had fallen below US$ 2 billion by 2003-04. Exports rose steadily to cross the US$ 3 billion mark in 2005-06, and peaked at nearly US$ 3.6 billion during the 2007-08 fiscal.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*2 agro-processing units in the offing in Rajshahi region*
Posted on February 3, 2011 

2 agro-processing units in the offing in Rajshahi region

2 agro-processing units in the offing in Rajshahi region
BSS

RAJSHAHI, Feb 3: Construction works of two modern agro- processing factories are progressing fast in the region with an ultimate goal of adding value of the agricultural products especially mango, tomato and potato. A plant named Hashem Agro-processing Industry is being built on 40 bighas of land at Rishikul under Godagari upazila of the district with the initiative of Sazib Corporation setting target to manufacture mango pulp in the coming mango season.

Another factory is being planned be Vegan Group on 50 bighas of land at Rohanpur under Chapainawabgonj district, where a pulping plant will also be established.
With this venture, cold storage for both mango and tomato is going to be built for the first time in the two districts.

In addition to pulp preservation, the factories will preserve mango, tomato and potato in small-scale.

Sohel Rana, Plant Manager of Hashem Agro-processing Industry, told BSS that the plant will process 30,000 tons of mango and 20,000 tons of tomato every year for producing pulp with ultimate goal of manufacturing mango-juice and tomato-sauce respectively. &#8220;We will establish cold storage assembling modern machineries for the pulp preservation,&#8221; Sohel Rana said.

He added that the plant will also have provision for preservation of adequate mango, tomato and potato after segregating the quality ones with modern automatic machine.

On commissioning, he said around 500 people will get job in the factory directly, which will benefit another around one lakh people indirectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladeshi company to invest US$ 6 million in Ishwardi EPZ*
Posted on February 3, 2011 

http://www.bssnews.net/newsDetails.php?cat=2&id=159029&date=2011-02-03

Bangladeshi company to invest US$ 6 million in Ishwardi EPZ

DHAKA, Feb 3 (BSS)- Fujian Export Industry, a hundred per cent Bangladeshi company, will set up a garments Accessories manufacturing plant at a cost of US$ six million in Ishwardi Export Processing Zone.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (BEPZA) and Fujian Export Industry in BEPZA Complex today.

The outfit will create employment opportunities for 505 persons including two foreign nationals, said a press release.

Member (investment promotion) of BEPZA Moyjuddin Ahmed and Managing Director of Fujian Export Industry Zahir Uddin Haider inked the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

BEPZA Executive Chairman Major General A T M Shahidul Islam and other officials from the respective organizations were present on the occasion.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*NBR beats target for revenue receipts*

Posted on February 2, 2011 

NBR beats target for revenue receipts

NBR beats target for revenue receipts

Star Business Report

The National Board of Revenue has achieved a big success in revenue receipts, 27 percent or around Tk 3,000 crore more than the target, in the first six months of current fiscal year.

If the trend continues, NBR will be able to realise more revenues than the target at the end of the current fiscal year, said NBR Chairman Nasiruddin Ahmed.

During July-December, the revenue administrator collected Tk 33,550 crore in revenues, up from Tk 26,394 crore in the same period of the previous fiscal year.

The body set a target to gather Tk 72,590 crore in revenues in fiscal 2010-11, which was fixed at Tk 30,720 crore for the first six months.

Ahmed disclosed the information at a press meet at its conference room in Dhaka yesterday.

The revenues collected from income taxes saw a growth of 34 percent, the highest this time. Realisation of value-added-tax (VAT) increased by 34 percent at local level while the collection went up 27 percent at import level.

&#8220;The higher the income tax collection the more it contributes to build a society,&#8221; the chairman said.

&#8220;It was the result of NBR&#8217;s sincere efforts.&#8221; He said NBR officials are no more confined to office-based duty and frequently go on field trips that lessened fears among taxpayers. &#8220;It boosted revenue collections,&#8221; he said.

He also said the tax collection process had been made simpler. The electronic tax collection has been introduced in many cases. These actually helped the organisation collect the revenues at all levels, he added.

The NBR has taken many people-based programmes this time, which helped increase the number of income tax returns submissions, said NBR member Basir Uddin Ahmed.

The number of submissions as of December 2010 was 9.83 lakh, up from 7.72 lakh in the same-year-ago period, he said.

NBR&#8217;s income tax policy member Aminur Rahman said the target for revenue earnings from the sector will not fall short despite a recent fall in the share market.

NBR made the tax projection from the share market anticipating a daily transaction of Tk 1,500 crore. The average daily transaction will maintain the projected rate, regardless of a decrease in transactions in recent times, Rahman added.

Another NBR member, Farid Uddin, said: &#8220;In future we will attach highest emphasis to income tax.&#8221; Mentioning the NBR team&#8217;s recent visit to South Africa, he said only 4 percent of the tax comes from import level and 24 percent from VAT. &#8220;Income tax provides the rest.&#8221;

NBR member (customs) Hussain Ahmed said the tenure of pre-shipment inspection system has been extended to December 2012. The appointment of a new company is now under process, he said.


----------



## Skies

Amcham India to lead US biz delegation to Bangladesh
PTI &#8211; 2 hours 41 minutes ago

New Delhi, Feb 4 (PTI) A delegation of US firms like Coca-Cola and Johnson & Johnson, which have presence in India, will be visiting Bangladesh next week to explore business and investment opportunities there.

The 17-member delegation comprising senior officials would be visiting Dhaka between February 8-10, under the aegis of American Chamber of Commerce in India (Amcham).

"A call by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina welcoming public-private partnership and a 5 per cent plus annual growth rate for the last few years and other economic developments attracted these companies to visit Bangladesh," Amcham said in a statement here.

Hasina invited global investment in her country when she had addressed the UN General Assembly meetings in New York in last September.

The US firms on the delegation to Dhaka represent interests ranging from infrastructure, telecom, healthcare to food and beverages.

It is being led by Amcham India Vice-Chairman Aniruddha Lahiri and will call on the Bangladesh Cabinet Ministers for Industry, Agriculture.

It will also interact the local chambers, including Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry.

The group of companies include Skytech Solutions, Ashland, Coca-Cola, Johnson & Johnson, Telcordia Technologies, Atlas Healthcare Software and Monsanto among others.


----------



## integra

*Mitsubishi global chief due in town*





Global President of Mitsubishi Motors Corporation Osamu Masuko is scheduled to arrive in Bangladesh for a three-day visit today, Rangs Group said in a statement yesterday.

Masuko will meet Industries Minister Dilip Barua, Chairman of Rangs Group Abdur Rouf Chowdhury and different high officials of the government.

He joined Mitsubishi Corporation in the motor vehicle and rolling stock department after completing his graduation from Waseda University in Japan in 1972.

Masuko took the charges of the president of Mitsubishi Motors in 2007.


----------



## fallstuff

*Exports post robust growth*

Posted on February 8, 2011 
by bangladesheconomy| Leave a comment 


Exports post robust growth

Exports post robust growth
Star Business Report

*Bangladesh registered almost 40 percent growth in exports in the first seven months of the current fiscal year, compared to the same period a year ago.*
According to the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), the country exported goods worth $12.18 billion during July-January of fiscal 2010-11, up from $8.7 billion during the same period of 2009-10, marking a 39.85 percent rise.

In January alone, exports grew 34.33 percent to $1.92 billion, compared to the same month of the previous year, according to government data.

The EPB report shows exports of major products &#8212; knitwear, woven, jute and jute goods, home textile, frozen foods, shrimp, leather goods &#8212; have grown significantly during July-January period.

In the first seven months of the current fiscal year, the knitwear sector earned $5.07 billion, which is a 43.22 percent rise from the same period a year ago. Woven garment exports grew 39.09 percent to $4.38 billion, compared to the same-year-ago-period.

*The shipbuilding sector logged highest growth in percentage, rising at 1,386.78 percent.*
At the same time, products such as tea, chemical, bicycle, furniture, engineering products, petroleum by-products and pharmaceuticals showed negative growth.

However, EPB set a target to earn $18.5 billion for the current fiscal year, which is 14.16 percent more than the actual earnings last year.

During 2009-10, the total export earnings were $16.2 billion against a target of $17.6 billion, which was 4.11 percent higher than the 2008-2009 earnings.

link:

Exports post robust growth


----------



## fallstuff

*Sedan venture soon*

Posted on February 9, 2011 
by bangladesheconomy| Leave a comment 
Sedan venture soon

Sedan venture soon
Mitsubishi president tells The Daily Star about the motor giants decision on new assembling project in Bangladesh


Osamu Masuko
Sajjadur Rahman

Mitsubishi Motors Corporation decided to assemble family saloon cars in Bangladesh to tap the growing potential of the local market.

The Japanese carmaker giant also has plans to locally manufacture as many components as it can.

We [Bangladesh government and Mitsubishi] have agreed to study the possibility of a sedan car assembling project, Osamu Masuko, global president of Mitsubishi Motors, told The Daily Star in an interview yesterday.

The study will be concluded in six months, Masuko said.

After the feasibility study, state-owned Progoti Industries Ltd will start assembling the cars with 1,300cc (1.3 litre) engines.

The family saloon will be the third Mitsubishi vehicle, after the Pajero and Pajero Sport, to be assembled here. Progoti has been assembling Pajeroes since 1985. The Pajero Sport is expected to hit the local market in two to three months.

Rangs Motors is the sole distributor of all Mitsubishi vehicles in the local market.

Masuko, who is now in the city on a three-day visit to see progress of Mitsubishis ongoing and future projects, said Bangladesh would benefit from the assembly plants in terms of technology transfer.

Bangladesh has to localise components to save the foreign currency being spent on imports, said the company president.

He cited the example of Hyundai Motor, a Korean automaker, that has become a global player due to transfer of technology by Mitsubishi Motors.

It took 39 years to transfer the technology to Hyundai. If we start here today it will take at least 10-15 years to do that, said Masuko.

He believes that Bangladesh has a lot of potential in the automobile sector with its huge number of educated young people. 



link:

Sedan venture soon | Bangladesh Economic News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Western Marine to build ferry for Denmark*

Posted on February 9, 2011

Western Marine to build ferry for Denmark

Western Marine to build ferry for Denmark
Keel-laying ceremony to be held today

One of the ships (the EMSSEA) built by Western marine. Source: PriyoAustralia.com.au - connecting community people

STAFF REPORTER

CHITTAGONG, FEB 9: After Germany, Denmark makes a beeline for Bangladesh. Western Marine Shipyards Ltd, leading ship-building company of the country, today begins the construction of a passenger ferry for a Danish company with the ceremonial laying of the keel of the vessel. The 49.80-metre-long ferry is being built for Hundested Rorvig Faergefart (HR) under the supervision of French classification society, Bureau Veritas, a company official said. Southeast Bank, the financial partner to Western Marine in this project, has extended a credit line of Tk. 44 crore (funded & non-funded), he added.

The new order is being viewed as a great achievement for the country&#8217;s ship-building industry in general, and for Western marine in particular, as this is the first time that a Danish order has travelled far beyond the shores of Scandivia.

The secretary in the ministry of commerce, Ghulam Hussain, is expected to inaugurate the ceremony as chief guest at the Patiya shipyard of Western Marine while Chairman of Prime Bank & CEO of East Cost, Azam J. Chowdhury will be present as special guest.

The chairman and the chief executive officer of Hundested Rorvig Faergefart, Captain Kennie G. Kjeldsen and Bo Andersen; regional head (SE Asian) of Bureau Veritas, Hubert Mignot; representative of the Danish Embassy in Bangladesh, Morten S. Lynge; representative of Western Marine in Europe and managing director of East Wind Germany, Hans-Ulrich Brenneke; and deputy managing directors of Southeast Bank, Syed Imtiaz Hasib and Shahid Hossain will be present during the programme.

Denmark enjoys a global reputation for building high-quality ferries. In fact Bangladesh once imported ferries from Denmark for operating in inland waters. Western Marine was nominated for this new building order by Danish Maritime Authority (DMA), which is known for maintaining and following stringent maritime safety rules in the world.

Western Marine termed the achievement the beginning of a new chapter in the history of ship-building industry in Bangladesh with the country poised to export ferries to Denmark.

Earlier, Western Marine delivered two ice-class 5,200 DWT multi-purpose vessels to a German company.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*ECNEC approves 11 projects involving Tk 2246 crore*
Posted on February 8, 2011 

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

ECNEC approves 11 projects involving Tk 2246 crore

DHAKA, Dec 7 (BSS) &#8211; The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) today approved 11 projects involving Taka 2246 crore with Taka 1155 crore coming from domestic sources and Taka 1091 crore from project aid, an official release said.

The approval was given at a meeting of the ECNEC held at the NEC conference room here with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair.

The approved projects include water supply and sanitation project for the Sidr and Aila affected people in coastlines, river bank protection projects for the left banks of Madhumati river at Fukra of Gopalganj and beel route channel in Madaripur, Karnaphuli water supply project, projects for infrastructure development of three jails and completion of remaining works of two other jails, first phase construction work of Muktijoddha complex in all districts, extension and development of Hathazari road and development of roads, bridges and culverts in different parts of the country.

Finance Minister and Alternative Chairman of ECNEC Abul Maal Abdul Muhith, Planning Minister Air Vice Marshal (Retd) AK Khondoker (Bir Uttam), Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury, LGRD and Cooperatives Minister Syed Ashraful Islam, Water Resources Minister Ramesh Chandra Sen, Commerce Minister Lt. Col (Retd) Faurk Khan, Communications Minister Syed Abul Hossain, Law Minister Barrister Shafiq Ahmed, Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan, Home Minister Advocate Sahara Khatun, advisers to the Prime Minister H T Imam, Dr. Modasser Ali, Tawfique-e-Elahi Choudhury (Bir Bikram), Dr. Alauddin Ahmed, State Minister for Liberation War Affairs Capt. (Retd) A B M Tajul Islam and State Minister for Housing and Works Advocate Abdul Mannan Khan attended the meeting.

Cabinet Secretary, Principal Secretary to the Prime Minister, Planning Secretary, members of the planning commission, secretaries and high officials of concerned ministries were also present.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Exports post robust growth*
Posted on February 8, 2011 

Exports post robust growth

Exports post robust growth
Star Business Report

Bangladesh registered almost 40 percent growth in exports in the first seven months of the current fiscal year, compared to the same period a year ago.

According to the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), the country exported goods worth $12.18 billion during July-January of fiscal 2010-11, up from $8.7 billion during the same period of 2009-10, marking a 39.85 percent rise.

In January alone, exports grew 34.33 percent to $1.92 billion, compared to the same month of the previous year, according to government data.

The EPB report shows exports of major products &#8212; knitwear, woven, jute and jute goods, home textile, frozen foods, shrimp, leather goods &#8212; have grown significantly during July-January period.

In the first seven months of the current fiscal year, the knitwear sector earned $5.07 billion, which is a 43.22 percent rise from the same period a year ago. Woven garment exports grew 39.09 percent to $4.38 billion, compared to the same-year-ago-period.

The shipbuilding sector logged highest growth in percentage, rising at 1,386.78 percent.

At the same time, products such as tea, chemical, bicycle, furniture, engineering products, petroleum by-products and pharmaceuticals showed negative growth.

However, EPB set a target to earn $18.5 billion for the current fiscal year, which is 14.16 percent more than the actual earnings last year.

During 2009-10, the total export earnings were $16.2 billion against a target of $17.6 billion, which was 4.11 percent higher than the 2008-2009 earnings.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Turkey appears to be important RMG market for Bangladesh*

Turkey appears to be important RMG market for Bangladesh

Shah Alam Nur

Turkey appears to be an important prospective apparel market for Bangladesh.

This is mainly because there was a substantial rise in Turkey's import of woven apparels during 2000s. Turkey's import increased from $ 113 million in 2001 to $ 1.23 billion in 2008 with yearly rise of 141 per cent.

The share of import from Bangladesh registered a substantial rise - from 0.2 per cent of Turkey's total import in 2001 to 13.8 per cent in 2008, according to the German International Cooperation's (GIZ) a research book titled 'Market access guide to the new and emerging markets for Bangladesh woven garment manufacturers and exporters'.

Outside traditional market, Turkey is the largest apparel market for Bangladesh with an export of $108 million in FY 2009 at growth rate of as high as 65 per cent.

China's market share in Turkey has been gradually overtaken by other major apparel exporters including Bangladesh, India, Malaysia, Indonesia and Vietnam, saw the GIZ research book.

The research book saw, Bangladesh has been the leading supplier for a number of products in Turkey. These include cotton shirt for men/boys 42.4 per cent, man-made fibre shirt for men/boys 41.6 per cent, shirt of other textile materials for men/boys 37.1 per cent, women/girls' blouses of other textile materials 36.3 per cent, and men/boys' swimwear of textile materials 26.7 per cent.

Besides, Bangladesh is one of the leading suppliers of few other products including women/girls' trousers and shorts, women/girls' skirts, women/girls' overcoats, men/boys' overcoats and men/boys' trousers and shorts. Interestingly, a few of these products are not even Bangladesh's major export items, saw the Research book.

The GIZ research book saw, sixteen out of top twenty products of Bangladesh are price competitive in Turkey's market. Besides, 13 per cent of these top 20 products are found to have comparative advantage over products of other major supplying countries including China, Vietnam and India.

There are tariff differentials of 5.2 to 9.6 per cent between Bangladesh and China, Vietnam and India. Since Turkey follows the same rules of origin as of EU, Bangladesh's products had to comply with two-stage rules of origin (RoO) until December, 2010. It appears that Turkey may revise its rules of origin as like EU with a single-stage-RoO, which would increase their export to Turkey.

Bangladesh Garments Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) Abdus Salam Murshedy told the FE that earnings from garment export were poised to cross US$17 billion in the current (2010-11) fiscal year, driven by increased shipment to existing markets and surging orders from new nations. The sector has achieved cent per cent export target in new but potentially large markets such as Japan, South Africa and the Middle-Eastern countries, said Mr Murshedy.

He said RMG exports attained an impressive 42 per cent growth in the first half of the current fiscal year when it earned $8.0 billion. Earnings in the second half are set to hit $9.0 billion thanks to a spike in orders.


----------



## akash57

*Capital market in Bangladesh: Concept and formation*

Md Noor Solaiman (Jewel)

Capital market is a mechanism to flow fund from the hands of small savers (individuals and institutions) at low costs to those entrepreneurs who do need fund to start business or to business. In the other words, capital market mechanism gives a part ownership of big companies/corporations to small savers like you and me. In simple term, it is a globally accepted scheme to share ownership of economic development with general public.

History of capital market: Capital market started in USA at Wall Street in 1653. 1t came to Mumbai, the commercial capital of India around 1890. However, investment in shares boomed in late 1970s. It took many years to come to the land, now comprising Bangladesh. The origin of stock market in Bangladesh goes back to April 28, 1954 when a stock exchange was formed under the name East Pakistan Stock Exchange Association at Narayanganj. Trading started in 1956. It was renamed East Pakistan Stock Exchange Ltd. Transferred to Dhaka in 1958 and again renamed Dhaka Stock Exchange Ltd in 1964.

Trading remained suspended during the Liberation War in 1971. The Dhaka Stock Exchange resumed operation in 1976 with nine listed companies as against 452 today. Capital market in Bangladesh got momentum with the establishment of Securities and Exchange Commission in 1994. A big wing was added to the capital market with the incorporation of Chittagong Stock Exchange on April 1, 1995. Operation of CSE started on October 10, 1995. However, there was a market crash in November 1996. Thousands of investors lost their capital and ran away from the capital market. At that time there was trading floor at both the stock exchanges.

Trades were conducted through cry-out system. A high powered enquiry committee was constituted to investigate the cause of the market crash, to suggest remedial actions to avoid such crash in future. Cry-out system of trading was replaced by automated trading system under LAN. Virtually capital market facilities are now expandable to all big cities. The CSE has offered internet trading facility to get excess even from outside the country. The DSE will operate the service soon. The Asian Development Bank granted aid to strength the SEC capacity to become a pro-active regulator and facilitator. Now, we are institutionally better equipped to become a vibrant capital market.

Product of capital market: a) Shares, b) Debentures, c) Mutual funds, d) Bonds, e) Derivatives, f) Future and options.

Players of capital market: a) Investors, b) PLCs, C) Stock Exchanges, d) Brokers and Dealers, e) Merchant banks, f) Securities and Exchange Commission, g) CDBL.

Operation of capital market: Each and every step of capital market operation is regulated. Regulations may come from SEC, Stock Exchanges and CDBL under Securities Act.

Parameters used to measure size of capital market: a) Number of listed companies, b) Number of securities, C) Size of market capitalisation, d) Index, e) Daily trade volume, f) GSP ratio to market capitalisation,

Efficiency indicators of capital market: a) PE multiple, b) Dividend yield, c) Liquidity, d) Visible presence of regulators, e) Exit route regulation for sick PLC.

CSE role in Bangladesh capital market development: Automation, On-line trading, SAFE, Securities Institute, International Seminar, Investors training etc.

Future action plan for vibrant capital market in Bangladesh: a) Strengthen SEC, b) Capital Market Education: at school, college and university levels, c) Training of Directors of PLC, Regulator and Broker house officials etc, d) Certification system for certain level of officials, e) Introduction of new Products, f) Incentives for listing with Stock Exchange, g) New pricing mechanism for IPO, h) Appropriate fiscal measures, i) Fully automated settlement system, j) Separate bench at High Court.

The Economist Intelligence Unit: The Economist Intelligence Unit is the world's foremost provider of country, industry and management analysis. Founded in 1946 the Economist Intelligence Unit of The Economist magazine is now a leading research and advisory firm with more than 40 offices worldwide. For nearly 60 years, the Economist Intelligence Unit has delivered vital business intelligence to influential decision-makers around the world.

The Economist's international reach and unfettered independence make it the most trusted and valuable resource for international companies, financial institutions, universities and government agencies.

Its mission is to provide executives with authoritative analysis and forecasts to make informed global decisions.

Institutional investor: Institutional Investor is a leading international business-to-business publisher, focused primarily on international finance. It publishes magazines, newsletters and journals as well as research, directories, books and maps. It also runs conferences, seminars and training courses and, is a provider of electronic business information through its capital market databases and emerging markets information service.

The DIFC: The Dubai International Financial Centre (DIFC) is an onshore hub for global finance. It bridges the time gap between the financial centres of Hong Kong and London and services a region with the largest untapped emerging market for financial services.

In just under two years, over 400 firms have registered with the DIFC which operates in an open environment complemented with world-class regulations and standards. The DIFC offers its member institutions incentives such as 100 per cent foreign ownership, zero tax on income and profits and no restrictions on foreign exchange.

A brief overview of the Tokyo Stock Exchange: The Tokyo Stock Exchange (TES), located in Tokyo, Japan, is the second largest Stock Exchange in the world based on money volume just behind the New York Stock Exchange. The TSE provides a market for Securities and Exchange. The major function of the Exchange is to provide a market place, monitor trading and supervise trading participants.

The Exchange was established May 15, 1878. By 1920s when Japan experienced rampant growth in its economy, trading stock over bonds, gold and silver currencies become the norm.

The Exchange was shut down in 1945 and reopened 1949 under the guidance of the Americans after World War II. The TSE accounts 90.6 per cent of all securities transaction in Japan dwarfing its rivals, the Osaka Stock Exchange 4.2 per cent and Nagoya Stock Exchange 0.1 per cent.

Stock listed on the Exchange is divided into three sections. The first section, for large companies; the second section for mid-sized companies and the mother section, for high growth start up companies. Proclaimed as the fairest, most liquid, and fasted growing market in Japan.

Stock Market in India: Indian stock markets are one of the most dynamic and efficient stock markets in Asia. In terms of the makeup and overall dynamics, the Indian stock markets are at par with international standards. The two national exchanges operating in India are the National Stock Exchange (NSE) and the Bombay Stock Exchange (BSE). These exchanges are well equipped with electronic trading platforms and handle large volume of transactions on a daily basis.

Company Security Profiles: The information provided here will help investors and traders of Indian stocks, bonds and debentures. This section will provide useful information on the large, mid-sized and small capitalisation companies which are listed under the BSE and NSE.

Conclusion: In today's world, if you rely on fundamental analysis, brokers advise, share price information, newspaper articles or business channels for your investing or trading decisions, you are asking for a painful experience in the markets.

Whether you are a first time investor, a seasoned pro, an "in and out" day trader or a long term investor the Dhaka Stock Exchange Ltd, Chittagong Stock Exchange Ltd, StockBangladesh.com and Securities and Exchange Commission will provide you with the necessary information you need for maximum profits and success in today's dynamic markets.

The methods used to analyse securities and make investment decisions fall into two very broad categories: fundamental analysis and technical analysis. Fundamental analysis involves analysing the characteristics of a company in order to estimate its value. Technical analysis takes a completely different approach; it doesn't care one bit about the "value" of a company or a commodity. Technicians (sometimes called chartists) are only interested in the price movements in the market.

Despite all the fancy and exotic tools it employs, technical analysis really just studies supply and demand in a market in an attempt to determine what direction, or trend, will continue in the future. In other words, technical analysis attempts to understand the emotions in the market by studying the market itself, as opposed to its components. If you understand the benefits and limitations of technical analysis, it can give you a new set of tools or skills that will enable you to be a better investor.

The writer is a Senior Executive Officer (Brokerage Division) The Premier Bank Ltd. O.R. Nizam Road Branch, Chittagong

Capital market in Bangladesh: Concept and formation


----------



## monitor

*Ship-breaking recognised as industry*
Unb, Dhaka

The government yesterday took decision to place the ship breaking sector under the Ministry of Industries.

The decision was taken at a high level meeting on ship breaking and ship recycling with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair at her office.

The prime minister said the ship breaking sector has been identified as a separate industry considering its huge potentials and economic involvement.

She, however, cautioned that the authorities concerned will have to be careful so that the ship breaking industry does not cause any harm to the environment.

&#8220;We have to protect our environment at any cost,&#8221; Hasina said.

The premier also asked all individuals and institutions involved in the ship breaking industry to abide by conventions and laws about environmental impacts of the ship breaking.

&#8220;Laws and conventions regarding the ship breaking and environmental issues must be followed to protect natural environment,&#8221; she said.

The prime minister also directed the authorities concerned to bring the ship breaking yards in a disciplined and well organised system.

Ship breaking industry here and there causes serious threats to environment as well as lands of the country, she said.

&#8220;Our agricultural lands and coastal forests are inevitable parts of our food security and environment. We must ensure proper utilisation of our lands,&#8221; she said.

The meeting also observed that after the declaration of the ship breaking sector as an industry, this industry will advance much and help reduce cost of rods to a great extent.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith, Law Minister Barrister Shafique Ahmed, State Minister for Environment and Forest Hasan Mahmud, PM's Adviser HT Imam, Principal Secretary to PM MA Karim and PMO Secretary Mollah Waheeduzzaman were, among others, present.


----------



## monitor

India-based US companies keen to
invest in Bangladesh 

India-based US companies on Wednesday expressed their willingness to invest in various sectors including manufacturing, IT, power and infrastructure sectors in Bangladesh, report agencies.
Leaders of American Chamber of Commerce and Industry (AmCham) in India expressed the willingness at a meeting with leaders of the Federation of Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) at its office in Dhaka last Wednesday.
During the meeting, AmCham in India vice-president Aniruddhan Lahiri said that the US-based companies always promote bilateral trade and they have come to Bangladesh to explore business opportunity. Terming Bangladesh as a lower cost business destination, he said Bangladesh has great potential for business due to low labour costs. "The India-based US companies are willing to invest in Bangladesh."
"We may invest in various sectors like power, health, IT and infrastructure in Bangladesh. AmCham want to invest in these sectors," he said. Aniruddhan Lahiri, who is leading a 17-member business delegation in Bangladesh, said they are willing to work together with all, including the government of Bangladesh in a meaningful way to promote business.
"The market for manufacturing is not yet developed here. Bangladesh can set up a manufacturing centre for South Asian region. Promoting this sector, the country can easily achieve double figure of GDP growth by 2014-2015," he said.
Addressing the meeting, FBCCI vice-president Mostofa Azad Chowdhury Babu said the US continues to remain a critically important market for Bangladesh's exports.
Bangladesh's exports to the USA stood at US$ 3950.47 million in 2009-2010 fiscal and US$ 1253.35 million in (July-Sept) 2010-2011 while the import was US$ 469.44 million in 2009-2010 fiscal and US$ 159.27 million in 2010-2011 (July-Sept), he said. Mostofa Azad urged the Indian investors to invest in Bangladesh for expending their exports in USA as well as other export destinations. FBCCI secretary general Mir Shahabuddin Mohammad, directors SA Salahuddin and Monowara Hakim were, among others director and delegation members, attended the meeting.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Sea freight: income dream sets sail*
Posted on February 25, 2011

Sea freight: income dream sets sail

Sea freight: income dream sets sail

Sajjadur Rahman

Sea freight is expected to be a good source of direct foreign currency for Bangladesh in a few years as big business conglomerates are increasingly buying ocean-going ships cashing in on the troubled US and European economies.

The sector, which now boasts 70 ocean-going ships, can earn $200-300 million in freight charges a year, according to industry people. These ships&#8217; capacity ranges between 30,000 and 100,000 tonnes.

&#8220;The economic crisis in the US and Europe has forced many owners to sell their ships at low prices. Asians, including Bangladeshi buyers, have been taking the opportunities,&#8221; said Azam J Chowdhury, chairman of East Coast Group, which has bought two such ships recently.

The company has purchased another tanker ship, which will be delivered next month, with over one lakh tonne capacity at $22.5 million, to carry oil.

According to businessmen, each ship can earn $2-5 million annually by transporting goods, depending on the capacity.

&#8220;It is a very good business. The increase in fleet will boost foreign currency earnings,&#8221; said AKM Shahidul Islam, managing director of United Sea Liner.

A 30,000-40,000 tonnes-capacity ship now costs $10-12 million, according to the industry people. Islam, who is in the business for over 30 years, said an investor can get his money back in just five years.

Top conglomerates and traders have now entered into the lucrative business, which was earlier dominated by the shipping businessmen only. Major groups including Meghna, Bashundhara, Akij, Abul Khair, East Coast, HRC and KSRM have bought the ships in the last few years.

Besides, freight earnings the sector will help Bangladesh create highly-paid jobs. According to the sector people, a ship employs 25-30 crews who are paid in foreign currency. Top crews can earn as much as $25,000 per month.

But ship-owners have some reasons to be worried such as high bank interest rates, lack of crews, rising piracy and the continued volatility and dampness in global freight markets.

&#8220;We have serious shortage of crews and often we have to hire people from China and Taiwan to run the ships,&#8221; said Mostofa Kamal, chairman and managing director of Meghna Group of Industries, who has bought such a ship recently.

Chowdhury of East Coast Group fears more on the growing attacks by Somali pirates. &#8220;Many of our crews do not want to go to the Middle East countries because of the piracy on the Arabian Sea,&#8221; said Chowdhury.

Somali pirates have already hijacked a Bangladeshi-flagged ship &#8212; MV Jahan Moni, owned by KSRM, in early December last year. The ship, with 25 Bangladeshi crew members, is still in the pirates&#8217; hands.

Chowdhury suggested the government sign a protocol agreement with countries such as the UAE, Bahrain and India, to protect Bangladesh&#8217;s ships and crew.

Islam of United Sea Liner believes 15-16 percent bank interests rates are &#8220;very high&#8221; and make the business costly at initial stages.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

February 26, 2011 23:17 PM
*
Malaysia Offers To Help Bangladesh Set Up High Tech Park*

BERNAMA - Malaysia Offers To Help Bangladesh Set Up High Tech Park

DHAKA, Feb 26 (Bernama) -- Malaysia has offered its expertise to develop and manage the Kaliakoir High Tech Park in Bangladesh.

Science, Technology and Innovation Minister Datuk Seri Dr Maximus Ongkili made the offer when he called on Bangladesh Minister of Science and Information and Communication Technology Yeafesh Osman on Thursday.

The offer was a follow-up of the proposal that a Malaysian consortium submitted to the Bangladesh Government in December last year to plan, design, develop, manage and operate the high tech park.

An official of the Malaysian delegation said that Yeafesh responded by welcoming Malaysia's involvement in the High Tech Park.

During the one-day visit, Dr Ongkili and his delegation also held a meeting with the Bangladesh Computer Council and Bangladesh High Tech Park Authority.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Country fetches Tk 399b revenue in 7 months*

Posted on February 27, 2011 

daily sun | business | Country fetches Tk 399b revenue in 7 months

Country fetches Tk 399b revenue in 7 months

The country&#8217;s revenue collection in the first seven months of the current fiscal year (2010-11) totaled to Tk 399.14 billion, posting a 28.44 per cent growth over the earnings during the same period of last fiscal.

The collection of revenue during the said period surpassed the target of Tk 363.65 billion.

Chairman of the National Board of Revenue (NBR) Nasiruddin Ahmed said while briefing journalists at the NBR yesterday.

The collection of revenue during first seven months of last fiscal stood at Tk 317.51 billion.

The tax authority, however, targeted to collect Tk 725.9 billion revenue during the current fiscal year.

The NBR will be able to achieve the target of revenue collection during the fiscal year as pace of growth in revenue collection will be continued, NBR chairman hoped.

The highest revenue came from income tax, which totaled to Tk 94.3 billion surpassing the target of Tk 85.95 billion, he said adding collection of revenue from VAT secured the second highest growth of 30.69 percent.

An amount of Tk 150.12 billion was collected as VAT during the said period against the target of Tk 133.71. The revenue as duty and excise from import-export businesses posted a growth of 22.86 percent during the period, he said.

The revenue earnings from export-import businesses during the seven month period amounted to Tk 152.32 billion against its target of Tk 141.27 billion.

&#8220;Massive awareness and motivational programme, budgetary measure and field level monitoring contributed a lot to boost to the revenue collection during the period,&#8221; Nasiruddin Ahmed said.


----------



## akash57

*BD can emerge as regional investment hub: EU envoy*

He stresses better energy situation, graft cut

FE Report

Newly-appointed European Union (EU) envoy to Dhaka, William Hanna, said Bangladesh can emerge as a regional investment hub but it should improve energy situation and combat corruption in an effort to woo investors to the country.

"Bangladesh is the most potential country and blessed with many advantages, which other LDCs (Least Developed Countries) do not have," Hanna said in his first press briefing in the capital.

The envoy hoped Bangladesh would become a regional investment hub with businessmen of neighbouring nations investing in the country to get access to the EU market.

But he stressed Dhaka should make efforts to curb corruption. "The EU is against corruption. Corruption raises the cost of doing business and hampers development," he said.

The ambassador said the government must also improve the country's "critical" energy situation - a key pre-condition to lure industrialists to invest in any country.

He said many companies from the EU had shown interest in Bangladesh but he added a firm considered many factors including investment climate, energy, human resources and graft scenario, before investing in any country.

He was speaking to the newsmen a day after he formally presented his credentials to President Zillur Rahman.

The ambassador said the 27-nation EU, the world's largest economic bloc, is eager to import more quality products from Bangladesh at a low cost.

"It's our interest to get high quality products at low cost," he said adding, "There is a risk of protectionism, but we must keep our market open."

He hoped for further growth of Bangladesh's readymade garment products to the European nations following relaxation of the grouping's strict import rules from January 2011.

Last year trade volume between the EU and Bangladesh was eight billion euro (nearly 10 billion dollars) with apparel making up more than three-fourths of the shipment.

"The EU has already given Bangladesh the duty-free market access and it'll work together in the WTO to get more market access to the developed world," Hanna said.

Bangladesh and the EU will work together in Geneva to ensure greater market access of the LDC export items to the developed countries.

He said the EU has provided everything but arms (EBA) facility to poor countries but many countries have failed to reap the benefit. "But, Bangladesh has the capacity to get the benefit."

Citing a study by the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA), the envoy said thanks to the relaxed import rules, Dhaka's export to the EU will double in the next three years and generate one million extra jobs.

When his attention was drawn to removal of Yunus from Grameen Bank, he said he was closely monitoring the situation.

"I worked in Africa and Latin America and found microfinance as an important tool for poverty alleviation."

He said he was aware of a discussion going on between the country's development partners and finance minister AMA Muhith on the issue.

He said the EU supports increased trade with Bangladesh as it can create jobs and more opportunities and bring prosperity to the country.

The EU promotes trade capacity building in Bangladesh under its trade-related technical assistance programme.

Now it is working on developing trade policies and negotiation capacity, improving business climate and quality infrastructure, implementing decent work agenda as well as supporting business to compete in the world market.

The ambassador said the EU will also continue to support in three major areas in Bangladesh - democracy, human rights and governance.

BD can emerge as regional investment hub: EU envoy


----------



## ProsperBD

May allah bless our sacred and beautiful country ameen.

*IBM plans to go big in Bangladesh *

IBM, the world's largest provider of enterprise business software, is set to run free training programmes over the next three months for engineering students in Bangladesh to nurture batches of software developers in universities and research institutes. 

&#8220;We will train the engineering students in IBM software at absolutely no cost in collaboration with the country's engineering colleges and universities to enhance their knowledge,&#8221; said Pradeep Nair, director of IBM Software Group for South Asia region. 

Nair spoke at the Software Universe, the first ever IBM software conclave in Bangladesh, called &#8220;Smarter Software for Smarter Planet&#8221; at Sonargaon Hotel in Dhaka.

The company has planned to start the training programme for the engineering students of Bangladesh over the next three months to build a community of software experts and thought leaders in Bangladesh, said Nair. 

&#8220;The country has a huge prospect for software industry because Gartner has recently listed Bangladesh as one of the top 30 software outsourcing destinations in the world,&#8221; said Gaurav Agarwal, a regional general manager of IBM Software.

Agarwal said IBM wants to invest in the IT sector of Bangladesh due to its rising economy and booming exports.

Besides, the country has around 70 million phone subscribers, with the numbers growing every month, he added. 

Today, businesses across the world are going digital, infusing intelligence into everything from cars and roadways to agriculture, power grids and even clothes. However, this digitisation brings with it a number of challenges that can only be handled with the help of smarter software which are quick and easy to implement, flexible, scalable, robust and cost-effective in the long run, said Nair.

IBM, which operates in more than 170 countries, has a plan to work with the governmental agencies of Bangladesh to implement cutting edge e-governance programmes. They also want to partner with the country's banking industry to help implement BASEL guidelines, said Agarwal. 

Agarwal said, &#8220;IBM also plans to replicate the success stories like Bharti and Idea to propel the Bangladesh telecom industry to newer heights. 

At Software Universe, the company discussed IBM's portfolio of ready-to-work solutions. Business Partners also joined the conclave to gain insight into how to increase profit margins. 

IBM that boasts $21 billion in annual software sales showcased its different software solutions such as Lotus, Tivoli, Web Sphere, Information Management, Rational, Business Analytics, and Industry Solutions to the business partners at the daylong conclave. 

They also launched its smarter software portfolio which is completely integrated with its hardware and services offerings, giving customers flexibility and efficiency in business processes, empowering better decision making and enabling to work smart. 

IBM has been doing business in Bangladesh in partnership with Thakral Information Systems since 1998.

IBM plans to go big in Bangladesh


----------



## ProsperBD

*Khulna Shipyard starts building gun-ships*

Khulna Shipyard has started constructing five gun-ships at a cost of Tk 300 crore in cooperation with China and expected to complete the work by December 2013.

Earlier on March 5, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the construction works during her visit to the shipyard that is run by Bangladesh Navy since 1999.

The shipyard's Managing Director Commodore Riazuddin Ahmed said they had so far paid Tk 24 crore to the National Board of Revenue in income taxes and value-added taxes. 

The company built 75 new medium- and small-sized commercial ships and repaired 221 old ships since 1999. &#8220;We have opened a academy to build up skilled manpower where SSC passed students will get admission to be trained in technical works,&#8221; he said.

He also hoped the shipyard will be able to build export quality modern ships in future.

Khulna Shipyard starts building gun-ships


----------



## ProsperBD

*PM opens 100 MW power plant at Shiddhirganj on March 20*

DHAKA, March 14 (BSS) - Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will inaugurate a 100 MW "quick rental" power plant at Shiddhirganj on March 20. 

Desh Energy, a local company, implemented the diesel-fired power plant last month and producing power on a "test-run basis".

Power Development Board (PDB) signed the contract with Desh Energy about eight months back. Per unit cost of electricity from this plant will be Taka 16 plus.

"According to the agreement, the plant should come into operation within four months from the agreement signing date. However, we are behind the schedule," a PDB senior official told BSS. 

At present, the PDB is producing around 3900 to 4100 MW electricity against the demand of around 5200 MW. 


Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)


----------



## ProsperBD

*Pvt firm plans to set up BD's first geothermal power plant*

A private company has planned to set up the country's first geothermal power plant with a capacity to produce 200 megawatt by exploiting the country's warm groundwater, company officials said Saturday.

Anglo MGH Energy said it has sought government approval to estbalish the plant at Salandar village in the impoverished northern district of Thakurgain. 

The Dhaka-based company plans to dig 28 deep tube wells to lift hot steam, whose temperature will be at least 12 degree celsius. 

The lifted and pressured steam will be channeled into a turbine which is linked to a generator for turning it to produce electricity.

Officials of the company said they have found ideal sites in Thakurgaon to generate 200 mw of electricity, which they say will greatly reduce acute power shortages in northern districts. 

"We are now waiting for the government's approval for exploration license," Md Abdur Rahim, a director of the company, told the FE.

He said the company has done primary feasibility studies on the plan and will conduct a final one shortly on a span of 3,555 hectares of land to select the spot for the plant.

"It will be the first geothermal plant in Bangladesh. Our studies have shown that some northern districts are ideal place for harnessing hot ground water to generate power," he added.

At present 24 countries have geothermal power plants including China, Ireland, Indonesia, Italy, Japan, Kenya, Mexico, New Zealand, the Philippines, Turkey and the United States. 

According to the International Geothermal Association, the US is the largest geothermal power producer in the world with the capacity of 2,544 mw followed by the Philippines with 1,931 mw.

Experts said geothermal is a renewable energy source and costs less than most of the fuel-powered power plants. It also requires less amount of land and needs only a handful of manpower. 

A 200 mw gas-fired power plant can cost $150-200 million dollars. By contrast, a geothermal power plant with similar capacity can be set up at one third of that cost, at the most. 

Mr. Rahim said the company has recently applied to the power and energy ministry, seeking a licence to produce geothermal power. 

Already it has secured favourable opinions from the Geological Survey of Bangladesh, the Ministry of Water Resources and the Ministry of Environment and Forest.

The district administration in Thakurgaon, home to one of the poorest communities in the country, has also cleared the project. "We have sent no objection certificates to the ministries," said Md Shahiduzzaman, district deputy commissioner.

The company moved to set up the plant following a ground-breaking study by a specialist at the Dhaka-based Institute of Water Modelling. 

Mizanur Rahman, senior groundwater expert of IWM, first came up with the idea to build a geothermal power plant in Thakurgaon after he studied water temperature of the district for years.

In his study he found that the water coming out of a deep tubewell in Thakurgaon was warmer by at least 12 degrees Celsius than that of any other tubewells.

He also collected data from different countries and has since published a research paper on geothermal resource potential in Thakurgaon.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/more.php?news_id=128347&date=2011-03-07


----------



## ProsperBD

*Exports grow 40pc*

Exports grew by 40.28 percent in the first eight months of the current fiscal year, compared to the same period a year ago, the government said yesterday.

According to the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), the country exported goods worth $14.08 billion during July-February of fiscal 2010-11, up from $10.31 billion in the same period of 2009-10.

In February alone, exports grew by 43.33 percent to $1.89 billion, compared to the same month of the previous year, according to government data.

The EPB report shows exports of major products -- knitwear, woven, jute and jute goods, home textile, frozen foods, shrimp, leather goods -- have grown significantly during July-February period.

Among the major exported products, in the first eight months of the current fiscal year, the knitwear sector earned $5.80 billion, which is a 43.93 percent rise from the same period in the previous year. 

Woven garment exports grew 37.95 percent to $5.13 billion, compared to the same-year-ago-period. At the same time, products such as tea, chemical products, bicycle, furniture, engineering products and petroleum by-products showed negative growth.

However, EPB set a target to earn $18.5 billion for the current fiscal year, which is 14.16 percent more than the actual earnings last year. During 2009-10, the total export earnings were $16.2 billion against a target of $17.6 billion, which was 4.11 percent higher than the 2008-2009 earnings.

On the growth of exports of the country, EPB vice-chairman Jalal Ahmed said 40 percent export growth has been maintained over the last few months, which is a positive sign in the overseas trade of the country.

The export of jute and jute goods has been increasing thanks to higher demand, part of the reason for higher growth in exports out of Bangladesh. The export of jute and jute goods grew by 51.04 percent to $734.39 million during July-February compared to the same period of the last year.

Moreover, the exports to the EU are growing significantly because of relaxed rules of origin under the generalised system of preferences (GSP), Ahmed said. The EU's relaxed rules for the least developed countries came into effect from January 1.

Exports are increasing mainly for higher exports to new destinations and because buyers are shifting to Bangladesh from China, the largest apparel supplying country worldwide, said Abdus Salam Murshedy, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association.

But the steady export growth is dependent on uninterrupted supply of gas and power to the industrial units and improved port management system, he added.

Salim Osman, president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, linked the export growth to product diversification. Buyers have now more choices in Bangladesh, which was not possible earlier, he said.

Exports grow 40pc


----------



## ProsperBD

*Bangladesh to produce 500 MW power from solar system*


DHAKA, Mar 14 (BSS) - Bangladesh has set a target to produce 
500 MW of electricity installing solar home systems to reduce 
greenhouse emissions and ensure sustainable development in energy 
sector.

It also plans to install solar irrigation system to cut diesel cost. 

To use Asian Development Bank (ADB)'s fund in solar power 
project, Bangladesh set the target of electricity generation from 
solar energy.

"To ensure energy security and to reduce carbon emission we 
have taken up a massive programme to implement renewable energy, 
energy conservation plan," Adviser to the Prime Minister Dr. 
Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury said.

ADB is set to support 3000 MW capacity power project in Asia- 
Pacific region. To get benefit from it, Bangladesh has prepared 
its programme in collaboration with NGOs.

Bangladesh has achieved a landmark achievement in 
implementing renewable energy expansion programme through 
installing solar home systems across the country.

Every month, more than 36,000 solar home systems are being 
installed adding one and half MW of electricity. Just one and 
half years back about 12,000 systems were installed every month.

According to the power division, Bangladesh made a pledge at 
Washington International Renewable Energy Conference, 2008 that 
about five per cent of its total electricity generation will come 
from renewable sources by 2015. 

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)


----------



## ProsperBD

*Economy is well on track: Muhith* 

Sylhet, Mar 12 (bdnews24.com) &#8212;The finance minister has termed 'encouraging' the current state of the country's economy and said the government has managed to address most of the problems in the economic field. 

"The country has been able to offset the global economic meltdown and there is no large issue remaining," Abul Maal Abdul Muhith told a press meet in his residence at Dhopadighirpar of Sylhet on Saturday morning. 

The minister also expressed the hope to achieve a 6.7percent growth in Gross Domestic Product (GDP) and 28 percent growth in investment in the current fiscal year. 

He pointed out that Bangladesh's economy is agro-based one and said, "No matter how much we make progress in terms of industrialisation or information and technology, agriculture is our driving force." 

"We've made good progress in the agriculture, education and health sectors but lag behind in communications. The railway is in a bad shape while the roads are in shabby condition. These issues will be addressed soon," Muhith said adding, "Various steps have already been taken to resolve the country's power and energy crises." 

The minister went on: "The country's previous bad image due to corruption caused poor response from foreign investors when we had floated international tenders. However, the recent downtrend in corruption has changed the situation." 

SYLHET DEVELOPMENTS 

Muhith, also a local parliamentarian, said there had been unprecedented development in Sylhet's power and energy sectors. 

"There has been a marked fall in load-shedding as power supply is now much better compared to the last 30 years," the minister claimed. 

He further said law and order in the area is also relatively better. "However, there were some controversial murders. A special cell has been formed to investigate those." 

The minister added that more teachers will be appointed to address the crisis prevailing in schools of Sylhet. 

"The sport sector in the region has also seen no progress over the last 15 years," Muhith pointed out adding a cricket stadium will be built in the airport area along with an indoor stadium and swimming pool at Machimpur Koyedir Math to address the problem. 

In response to a query from journalists about the recent land-grabbing in the area, Muhith said, "Grabbers do not have any difference when it comes to political philosophy. Jamaat-e-Islami, BNP and Awami League are all the same. We'll ward them off strongly." 

bdnews24.com/corr/rn/mr/1500h 

Economy is well on track: Muhith | Business | bdnews24.com


----------



## monitor

Power supply from India is to be delayed 

Special Correspondent 

The commencement of power supply from Indian to Bangladesh, as earlier committed by New Delhi, is going to be delayed.
Only around 40 per cent of Bangladesh population currently have access to electricity and the country is now witnessing a deficit of 1,000 to 1,500 MW power with 41 public and private sector plants with a capacity of 5,198 MW.
In a desperate move, the energy-starved Bangladesh last year inked a landmark 35-year power transmission deal with India for the import of 250 megawatt electricity.
Meanwhile, a joint-venture agreement between state-owned Bangladesh Power Development Board (PDB) and Indian National Thermal Power Corporation (NTPC) will be signed in June next for setting up a 1,320 megawatt (mw) coal-fired power plant in Khulna. However, the tariff rate of the power to be imported from India is yet to be fixed.
"The rate will be fixed by Central Electricity Regulatory Commission of India," Indian Power Secretary P Uma Shankar clarified at the joint press conference after the meeting in Dhaka last Monday.
A 14-member Indian delegation led by the Power Secretary and NTPC's Chairman and Managing Director Arup Roy Choudhury visited Bangladesh last week to move forward the power sector cooperation between the two countries.
Bangladesh and India signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) last January under which Bangladesh will initially import 250 megawatt (MW) of electricity. Pointing to the progress work in electricity import, Bangladesh Power Secretary Abul Kalam Azad said awarding of contracts for the construction of a 110 kilometre power transmission line and setting up a power sub-station are now at the final stage. Mobilisation of fund worth around $400 million has also been completed, he said.
"NTPC has completed the feasibility study for setting up the 1,320mw coal-fired power plant in Khulna. The report will be submitted within the next couple of weeks," said Mr Azad.
During the press briefing, the Indian Power Secretary avoided responding to queries over regional power cooperation and import of electricity from Bhutan to Bangladesh. "At this stage we are here to discuss the issues of bilateral power cooperation," Mr Shankar responded.
He also said although India is facing shortage of energy and coal at home front, exporting of 250 mw of electricity to Bangladesh will not be a problem for her.
"We may get the imported electricity by March 2013 instead of the previous schedule of December 2012," said Power Secretary Abul Kalam Azad following a marathon meeting with his Indian counterpart last Monday.

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------

*Government-induced 5,000cr fund to boost share market 
*
Business Report 

The state-run investment organisation and seven other enterprises at a meeting earlier last week have decided to create Tk 5,000 crore "Bangladesh Fund", to give liquidity support to the country's shrivelling stock market in a bid to create confidence and generate hope among the prospective investors.
It will be an open-ended fund, half of which will be utilised in buying shares from the secondary market while the rest will be kept for the money market, said Md Fayekuzzaman, managing director of Investment Corporation of Bangladesh (ICB) and also the organiser and manager of the fund.
"Bangladesh Fund will be an open-ended mutual fund and it will also help boost the investors' confidence," he said after the meeting. "As it's an open-ended fund, the door for any financial institute would remain open for their participation in the fund," he added.
An open-ended mutual fund is a professionally managed collective investment scheme that has unlimited lifetime and size. The fund manager pools money from many sponsors or investors through its selling agents and invests it in stocks, bonds and short-term money market instruments, and pays out dividends to the unit holders annually. Apart from the ICB, the seven other tate-owned enterprises (SOEs) are: Sonali Bank, Janata Bank, Agrani Bank, Rupali Bank, Bangladesh Development Bank, Sadharan Bima Corporation and Jibon Bima Corporation. The sponsors, however, will decide the sizes of their participatory portions in the fund later.
Fayekuzzaman said the ICB will apply for the regulatory approval required after the eight participating institutions come up with permissions from their respective boards of directors.
Earlier, the government through the Securities and Exchange Commission suggested the ICB form a special purpose fund to increase liquidity supply in the stock market.


----------



## integra

*Ctg-based large mills move fast on long-steel*

Mushir Ahmed

The country&#8217;s major steel mills, based in Chittagong, have moved very fast in billet manufacturing in a multi-billion taka investment drive that will largely determine who influences most the future of a fast-growing rod market in Bangladesh.

Industry leader Abul Khaer Group triggered the race after it opened its letter of credits (LCs) for machinery import for a US$130 million billet plant at its steel hub in Sitakundu, sources said.

The billet plant will be the largest steel plant in the country, having the capacity to meet all of AK&#8217;s 800,000 tonne capacity long-steel making unit.

Billet is an intermediate steel product, mainly produced by melting iron ore. It is melted to make rod or other long steel products. Bangladesh has several small billet plants, accounting for only 10 per cent of its need.

PHP, a leading player in steel sheet and an old rival of AK, joined the investment drive in long steel late last year, buying the country&#8217;s first private TMT steel plant at Ghorasal for Taka 800 million.

Kabir Steel started its 400,000 tonne top-grade rod plant last month and has unveiled plan to set up its own billet unit later this year &#8212; a move it says is a must to stay competitive in the fast-changing sector.

BSRM, another of the country&#8217;s leading rod manufacturer, said it was watching the gas and energy scenario too closely and has put a plan in place to raise capacity of its billet and rod plants.

Industry players said a growing uncertainty over the scrap industry stemming from a slew of law-suits by environmental campaigners against shipbreakers mainly prompted large steel mills to make rapid inroad in long-steel.

&#8220;Traditionally, re-rolled scrap irons used to dominate the country&#8217;s long-steel market. But it seems they are hit by one problem after another,&#8221; said Mohammad Shahjahan, owner of Kabir Steel.

Now the top four-five players alone can make up more than 80 per cent of the country&#8217;s three million tonne long-steel market, he said, adding quality of their steel is also far superior to the re-rolled rods.

Kabir Steel, known as KSRM, last month opened its Taka 4.0 billion top-grade 400,000 tonne steel plant at Sitakundu, raising its total capacity to about 600,000 tonnes a year. It is also planning to go big in billet manufacturing.

&#8220;Having a billet plant gives you price advantage, makes you competitive over your rivals and hedges you from volatile billet prices in international market,&#8221; he said.

Sources said the recent jumpy prices of steel raw materials was the main reason why AK has moved fast to build the country&#8217;s largest billet plant with nearly Taka 10 billion investment.

The plant would be the biggest private sector investment by a Bangladeshi group, according to bankers, and it will help the group take a firm grip in $2.0 billion long steel market.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a clever ploy by the group to move into billet manufacturing with such a massive investment. Their sudden move has left most of their rivals in the lurch,&#8221; said a source, who is familiar with AK&#8217;s steel ambition.

Experts said the move is a repetation of what AK and its Chittagong-based rival PHP did in corrugated iron (CI) sheet business back in the late 1990s.

PHP set up the country&#8217;s first Cold-rolled steel coil plant in 1998, which gave them a large advantage over rival CI sheet manufacturers. CI sheet is known as tin in Bangladesh.

Until then, Bangladeshi CI sheet manufacturers would import CR Coil and slice it into CI sheets. Fearing that the Coil plant will help PHP dictate local tin market, AK soon set up its own coil factory to remain competitive.

&#8220;Today&#8217;s race for billet manufacturing is similar to what happened in CR Coil in late 1990s and early 2000s. After PHP and AK, others such as KDS and S Alam set up their own coil plants,&#8221; said the source.

By going into coil making, big CI sheet manufacturers consolidated their backward linkwage, leading to the deaths of scores of CI sheet makers who failed to build their own CR plant.

AK officials could not be contacted for comments as the firm has always been secretive about investment plan. But a source said AK has set aside worries over gas and power to move ahead in billet manufacturing.

Zahirul Islam, a director of PHP, said the company has taken up a three-year plan to match the main players in long-steel following its acquisition of AMK Steel plant at Ghorasal.

&#8220;The market for long-steel has been growing at 10-15 per cent for the last few years. And in the near future we see the market growing even faster,&#8221; Mr. Islam told the FE.

The group has renamed the AMK&#8217;s 100,000 tonne plant into PHP Espat and is now planning to raise its capacity three-four fold within a couple of years.

&#8220;We want to do things in phases. We have just started production at the plant. But obviously, we have to go into billet and raise capacity to stay competitive in the market,&#8221; he said.

Amirhussein Akbarali of BSRM, the main top-grade rod player until AK, KSRM and PHP gate-crashed into the scene, said the company would rather wait and see how the situation evolves.

The company has a 25,000 tonne-a-month billet plant, which rougly meets half of the company&#8217;s annual need. The Chittagong-based firm plans to raise capacity significantly once the gas and power crisis eases.

&#8220;There is no doubt that our long-steel market is poised for a big growth as the construction industry booming fast,&#8221; Mr. Amirhussein, the BSRM chief executive officer, told the FE last week,

&#8220;But unless the energy situation improve, I don&#8217;t see how you can go big in new steel plant. A medium sized billet plant can alone consume 20-30 megawatt power. And that is quite a big amount of power,&#8221; he said.

Still, the CEO of BSRM has kept his fingers crossed for further investment in both billet and long-steel in the near future because of the growing apetite for quality steel products in the country.


----------



## integra

*Maiden R&D set up to nurture local talents*





Samsung Bangladesh Research Centre (SBRC), the first research and development (R&D) setup by Samsung Electronics in the country, will not only cater to local demands but also Middle Eastern and African countries, its managing director said.

Last month, Samsung Electronics, the world&#8217;s largest technology company by sales, launched the R&D centre at Uday Tower in Gulshan, first of its kind by any multinational company in Bangladesh.

&#8220;Whatever you see in Samsung mobiles in Bangladesh, we will develop,&#8221; said Nam Kyu Lee, managing director of SBRC Ltd. &#8220;But our target is not only the Bangladeshi market. We have also targeted other Asian and African countries including Australia.&#8221;

&#8220;We will customise our products in line with needs of the consumers,&#8221; he told The Daily Star during an exclusive interview recently.

So far, the SBRC, the Seoul-based company&#8217;s 18th R&D centre in the world and second in South Asia, organised five job fairs and four campus-recruiting events at the country&#8217;s top universities and hired 180 fresh graduates.

&#8220;We will hire 300 graduate engineers this year. Our ultimate target is to recruit 1,000 people by 2013. That will however depend on the performance of the current staff working here and R&D need of Korean market worldwide,&#8221; said Lee.

Lee, 46, said they would also hire qualified and talented Bangladeshis living abroad, particularly in the USA and Canada.

All engineers and staffs currently working at the centre are Bangladeshis apart from two South Koreans, including Lee.

Lee said they are facing problems in recruiting skilled and experienced people. &#8220;Our engineers are not experienced. They have no experience about the domain of Samsung and mobile software development.&#8221;

&#8220;We are training them on basic things for four weeks and then on project specific topic and mobile software for another four weeks. We will then start physical work.&#8221;

SBRC is working with Samsung&#8217;s R&D centre in India and headquarters to train its people. &#8220;We have sent some of our engineers to India to work with staffs there. We are also sending a number of engineers to our headquarters in South Korea,&#8221; said Lee, who joined Samsung in 1988.

Lee said the main focus of the centre is to develop software for mobile phones, which will be used by Samsung alone. There is also demand from R&D sector, so it will provide core software.

&#8220;Initially, our products will be used for Bangladesh, Nepal, Sri Lanka and other Asian, Middle Eastern and African countries. We will also develop software for South East Asian countries and Australia.&#8221;

He said they are working on developing software for feature phones or low-cost phones. &#8220;We will later move to smartphone segments.&#8221;

&#8220;We will not develop hardware here.&#8221;

The Samsung official said the SBRC is also working on developing digital camera applications and mobile testing system.

&#8220;We will develop mobile testing. Whenever we develop any mobile software, its needed to be tested before launching. Different models have been in place in different markets across the world. So, whenever we have a new model, we will have to test it internally.&#8221;

On pilot basis, the SBRC has already developed software like Bangladesh tour guide to help tourists travelling the country with information where and how they can go.

&#8220;We have also developed software for Bangladesh calendar and clocks for prayers. These are available online free,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;These are some of the examples we are working on. We will expand scopes as we move on. Our target is to provide all software solutions to Muslim people around the world,&#8221; he said, adding that this is the first R&D centre in a Muslim country.

He said Bangladesh is a Muslim country with over 16 crore population. There are Middle Eastern countries. In South East Asia, there are a number of countries that are Muslim majority.

&#8220;We want to provide all software solutions to those countries. We will develop both feature and smart phones for Muslim people,&#8221; he said. &#8220;They are our major target customers. Then we will extend our services around the world.&#8221;

Lee said Samsung chose Bangladesh to set up the R&D centre due to its abundant cheap labour and huge population.

&#8220;Bangladesh is one of the populous countries in the world. We believe that there are a lot of talents in the country, but there is no multinational company here to tap their potential. It will be easy to hire talented people.&#8221;

&#8220;We also do not have R&D centre in any Muslim country. We need such centre in one of the Muslim countries to extend our R&D scope.&#8221;

SBRC is now working on projects provided by its headquarters, where its brands products are manufactured. But Lee said the Dhaka centre has to develop a good number of ideas.

&#8220;Every other R&D centre has its own characteristics. We also have to have our own characteristics. By next year, we will have to propose our projects.&#8221;

&#8220;By 2012, we will start performing independently, as there is competition among R&D centres within Samsung. If we cannot generate ideas then we will have no speciality. We will only have to complete projects of headquarters.&#8221;

Lee, who was educated in computer science at Yonsei University in Korea, believes if his venture succeeds then other multinational companies would consider setting up such centres in Bangladesh.

He urged the government to offer tax reductions for long-time to companies who want to set up R&D centres in the country.

Last year Samsung spent US$4.5 million to set up offices and bear other expenditures. This year, the spending could reach $6 million.

fazlur.rahman@thedailystar.net


----------



## monitor

TATA to set up motor parts JV
in Bangladesh 

Business Report 

Tata Motors Ltd of India has in principle agreed to establish a spare parts industry of Tata cars in a joint-venture in Bangladesh. This was announced last Saturday at a press conference in Dhaka organised by Bangladesh Engineering Industry Owners' Association (BEIOA).
Addressing the press conference BEIOA president Abdur Razzaque said that the delegates from Tata Motors Ltd had principally agreed to establish a spare parts industry of car in Bangladesh during their visit to the second Bangladesh International Industrial and Engineering Technology Tradeshow (BIET-2011) in Dhaka that concluded on March 5.
"Besides, the light engineering industries association of Jharkhand in India invited us to visit their industries," said the Association leader. BEIOA leaders have also sought strong policy supports, supply of adequate funds, technical assistance and proper training can boost the country's light engineering sector.
"If we get proper policy supports from the government, we will be able to compete globally", Abdur Razzaque added. He pointed out: "With the introduction of modern technologies and availability of adequate funds, the sector can definitely derive more benefit for the nation."
The BEIOA organised the second 4-day fair from March 2 to March 5 at the Bangabandhu International Conference Center in the city. A total of 103 business organisations, of them 79 local and 34 foreign firms, including those from India, China and Germany, took part at the fair.
Claiming the fair as a success Abdur Razzaque said it created prospects for attracting foreign investment in the country.


----------



## integra

*Canadian company invests $6.08m in Chittagong EPZ*
Canadian company invests $6.08m in Chittagong EPZ
STAFF REPORTER

Dhaka Mar 21: Industrial Hand Protection Limited, a Canadian company, will set up a textile and garment industries in the Chittagong export processing zone. This fully foreign owned company will invest 6.08 million US Dollar in setting up their unit and. will manufacture Industrial safety products including yarn, fabric and garments item.

The company will also create employment opportunity for 402 Bangladeshi nationals.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority and industrial hand protection limited in BEPZA Complex, Dhaka on Monday. Md. Moyjuddin Ahmed, Member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and Hussain Kassam, Managing Director of Mis. Industrial Hand Protection Limited signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations.

Major General A T M Shahidullslam, ndu, psc, executive chairman, Abu Reza Khan, member (Engineering), A.K.M Mahbubur Rahman, member (Finance), Md. Shawkat Nabi. Secretary, A.Z.M. Azizur Rahman, general manager (Investment Promotion) and other officials of BEPZA were present at the signing ceremony.


----------



## ProsperBD

Assured destination for investment

Published: Mar 26, 2011 01:08 Updated: Mar 26, 2011 01:46 

BANGLADESH is a vibrant economy that has, despite the recent global economic meltdown, maintained a consistent growth rate of around 6 percent. With a population of close to 150 million people, Bangladesh boasts of an efficient and entrepreneur work force that is changing the profile of the economy.

Bangladeshs seaports, historically, had been ports of call for ancient traders, and a hub of economic activity connecting the West and the Far East. Today we are witnessing Bangladeshs resurgence as a regional hub. Bangladesh occupies a strategic location as a bridge between South and South-East Asia and beyond.

Despite the recent global economic crisis, Bangladeshs undisturbed and consistent growth over the past decade has proven the resilience of its economy. Its favorable investment climate has been lauded by many around the world. Bangladesh is listed in Goldman Sachs Next II and JP Morgans Frontier Five. Standard and Poor as well as Moodys have placed Bangladesh ahead of all countries in South Asia except India.

Bangladesh offers a well-educated, highly adaptive and industrious work force with the lowest wages and salaries in the region. Over 57 percent of the population is under 25, providing a youthful group for recruitment. The country has consistently developed a skilled work force aiming to cater to the need of investors. English is widely spoken, making communication easy. Thousands of Bangladesh nationals who have wide work experience abroad add to the national reservoir of skill.

It offers a strong local market and growth. Bangladesh has proved to be an attractive investment location with its 150 million population and consistent economic growth leading to strong and growing domestic demand. Its policy is to establish a strong regional connectivity among its immediate neighbors. Already, agreement on connectivity has been reached between Bangladesh, India, Nepal and Bhutan, which opens the great opportunities in the huge next-door markets. Its close proximity to China and India also opens doors to a vast market projected to grow to 3 billion by 2050.

The cost of energy and land in the country is low. Energy prices in Bangladesh are the most competitive in the region. Transportation using green compressed natural gas is less than 20 percent of the price of diesel. Many multinational companies have already invested in gas exploration in Bangladesh. The cost of land is also the lowest in the region.

Bangladesh offers proven export competitiveness. It enjoys quota and tariff-free access to the European Union, Canada, Australia and Japan. It enjoys GSP facilities as an LDC country for export to the United States. The countrys annual export growth has been recorded recently as 19.6 percent, which is testimony to its export competitiveness.

Bangladesh offers the most liberal FDI regime in fiscal and non-fiscal incentives in South Asia, allowing 100 percent foreign equity with an unrestricted exit policy, remittance of royalty and repatriation of profits and income.

Bangladesh offers export-oriented industrial enclaves with infrastructural facilities and logistical support for foreign investors. The country is also developing its core infrastructures, including roads, highways, surface transport and port facilities for a better business environment. A billion dollar credit has been inked with India recently for infrastructure development, including communication and transport sectors and facilities at seaports.

Bangladesh has been praised for its positive climate. It has a largely homogenous society with people living in harmony irrespective of race and religion. Bangladesh, a democratic country enjoying broad bi-partisan political support for private investment, now boasts of political stability and containment of extremism. It offers 100 percent foreign equity or ownership in industrial investment. Foreign exchange regulations have been relaxed to the maximum limit and its currency Taka has been made convertible. Repatriation of foreign capital along with profit/dividends has been made easy and simplified. There is no restriction on issuing work permits to a foreign national. The local Board of Investment offers a one-stop service for investors.

In addition, all major organizations dealing with investment have been kept under direct supervision of the prime minister in order to ensure timely services, easy process and a one-stop service for investment and to address directly any problems therein.

An Act of Parliament passed in 1980 guarantees legal protection against nationalization and expropriation. Noncommercial risks of investment are also covered by the Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency. 

Bangladesh is also a party to the Overseas Private Investment Corporation, US; International Center for Settlement of Investment Disputes (ICSID); World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO). Agreements on Avoidance of Double Taxation have been signed with 28 countries including Japan, UK, Italy, Canada, Sweden, Malaysia, Singapore, Saudi Arabia and the Republic of Korea. Nine more such agreements are being negotiated.

Furthermore, Bangladesh offers some competitive investment incentives:

 Corporate tax holiday (Outside EPZs): five to seven years for selected sectors;

 Accelerated depreciation on cost of machinery for new industry in lieu of tax holiday;

 Reduced corporate tax for five to seven years in lieu of tax holidays and accelerated depreciation;

 Tariff concessions on import of capital machinery, tariff concessions on import of raw materials of the export-oriented industries, bonded warehousing facilities, among others;

 Cash incentives and export subsidies ranging from 5 percent to 20 percent on the FOB value of selected products;

 Funds for exports promotion, exports credit guarantee scheme, permission for domestic sales up to 20 percent by export-oriented companies outside EPZ;

 Remittance of royalty, technical know-how and technical assistance fees;

 Citizenship by investing a minimum of $5 million and permanent resident permits on investing $75,000.



The special incentives offered to business located in eight EPZs include:

 10 years tax holiday;

 Concessionary tax for five years, after 10 years;

 Duty and tax-free exports from the EPZ;

 Readymade factory buildings;

 Excellent infrastructure logistics;

 Duty free import of machinery, raw and construction materials;

 Business and administrative support services;



It offers also special incentives for investment in the power sector. The power sector is at the forefront of all infrastructure projects. Special incentives in this sector include 15 years tax holiday; exemption of import duties, value added tax (VAT), surcharges and import permit fees on imports of plants, equipments and spare parts up to 10 percent of the original value of the plant and equipment within a period of 12 years of commercial operation. Incentives also include exemption of tax on foreign lending, foreign loan interest, royalties, technical know-how and assistance fees, free repatriation of equity and dividends, and so forth.

Assured destination for investment - Arab News


----------



## ProsperBD

*$14 billion export earning in 8 months: minister *

Tue, Mar 29th, 2011 8:24 pm BdST

Dhaka, Mar 29 (bdnews24.com) &#8212; Despite the Arab unrest, Bangladesh has earned $14 billion from exports in eight months of the current fiscal year, the commerce minister has said. 

"We have exported more than the target," Faruk Khan said at the inaugural ceremony of the Brand Furniture Fair-2011 at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre on Tuesday. 

Hoping that exports would increase in the next fiscal, the minister said," Pay the workers legal wages. Thus the workmanship will be excellent and the sector will also be beneficiary." 

Bangladesh Furniture Exporters Association organised the six-day fair, attended by 10 manufacturing firms. The fair will be open for all from 10am to 9pm. 

Convenor of Bangladesh Exporters' Association K M Aktaruzzaman presided over the programme, where FBCCI vice-president Jasim Uddin also spoke among others. 

bdnews24.com/si/mus/rrd/pks/1804h.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Investment proposals rise*
Posted on April 1, 2011

Investment proposals rise

Investment proposals rise

In a healthy growth in terms of money, investment proposals worth Tk 10,848 crore were registered with the Board of Investment (BoI) in February this year, mostly in the power, textile and agro-processing sectors, reports UNB.

During the month, BoI registered some 152 investment proposals including 131 from local entrepreneurs and 21 from foreign and joint venture companies.

Of the total amount, the local entrepreneurs made investment proposals worth Tk 8,835 crore while the foreign and joint venture companies Tk 6,013 crore.

In January this year, BoI registered investment proposals worth Tk 3,587 crore from some 181 local, foreign and joint venture companies, compared to Tk 3,258 crore against investment proposals made by 158 companies in December last year.

According to sector-wise breakup, in the textile sector, BoI registered some 54 proposals from local entrepreneurs worth Tk 3,390 crore in February this year as against Tk 670 crore in January against 65 projects.

In the agriculture sector, investment proposals worth Tk 732 crore were registered with the BoI against 16 projects in February while of Tk 779 crore in January against 22 proposals.

Besides, Tk 86 crore investment proposals were registered against four projects in food and allied sector, Tk 5.38 crore against one project in leather sector, Tk 305 crore against 18 projects in chemical sector, Tk 130 crore against 23 projects in engineering sector and Tk 183 crore against 14 projects in the services sector.

In terms of money, invest proposals by the local, foreign and joint venture companies shot up by 188 per cent in 2010 compared to 2009.

In 2010, some 1,785 companies registered investment proposals with the BoI amounting to Tk 65,834.37 crore, which was Tk 22,821.77 crore in 2009.

The number of local, joint venture and foreign companies who proposed to invest in Bangladesh also rose last year to 1,785 as against 1,524 a year ago.

During the last year, the highest 30.8 per cent of the investment proposals was made for the services sector, 30 per cent for textile, 18.8 per cent for chemicals, 7.8 per cent for engineering, 6.6 per cent for agriculture and 4.4 per cent for food and allied sector.


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh to import gas from Myanmar, Malaysia

Kolkata, April 6 (IANS) *Bangladesh is planning to import natural gas from Myanmar, Malaysia and Indonesia as new scientific calculations have shown that the country has limited gas reserve, a top diplomat of the country said Wednesday.*

&#8216;New scientific calculations have shown that there is limited gas reserve. We are planning to import gas from Malaysia and Indonesia. We are in talks with the Myanmarese government for importing gas,&#8217;* Bangladesh Deputy High Commissioner in Kolkata Mustafizur Rahman said in an interactive session organised by the Bengal National Chamber of Commerce and Industry (BNCCI).*

Asked whether Bangladesh was willing to export its natural gas to India, he said: &#8216;If the reserve of gas is sufficient, then we can think about exporting gas.&#8217;

Rahman said Bangladesh was looking forward to full implementation of South Asian Free Trade Area (SAFTA) agreement to correct trade imbalance with India.

&#8216;When SAFTA will be implemented fully, then exportable items from Bangladesh to India will be increased. We expect India to be more generous in expanding trade relation with us,&#8217; he said.

During 2009-10, Bangladesh&#8217;s exports to India were $276.58 million and imports from India were $3,202.1 million.

&#8216;Indian entrepreneurs can invest in Bangladesh in sectors like textile, ready-made garments, power generation and civil aviation,&#8217; he said.

Bangladesh to import gas from Myanmar, Malaysia


----------



## eastwatch

Last 9 months

Thursday, 07 April 2011 Author / Source : Mashiur Rahaman 

DHAKA, APR 6: Bangladeshi exporters, lead by readymade garments makers, have earned US$16.207 billion at the end of the first nine months of 2010-11 fiscal year. 

Accelerated by the growing demand of Bangladeshi manufactured goods in across the globe, the first nine-months earning has already exceeded the full years record of FY 2009-10, state compiled export data revealed. 

Against $16.204 billion export earning recorded in FY 2009-10, the nine-months earning was about $3.0 million higher and a net 21 per cent growth against its target of $13.4 billion set for the July-March period of FY 2010-11, data compiled by the state-run Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) revealed. 

The latest updated data also revealed that the earning of July-March period was 40.31 per cent higher against the earning of the corresponding period of FY 2009-10.

The month of March alone recorded export earnings of $2.1 billion, a growth of 41 per cent against March 2010. The months export target was $1.6 billion, the data showed.

The month of Marchs export is a record itself, well placed EPB official said explaining that the countrys monthly international trade earning has crossed $2 billion mark for the first time in history. 

Along with the rapid growth in readymade garments industry, the EPB official responsible for export data compilation also attributed the historic achievement to the export growth in jute and jute goods and frozen foods industries.

At the end of the current fiscal year, we are looking forward to reach the desired mark of $22 billion export earning, he added.

Leading the countrys export, the knitwear garments export sector earned $6.5 billion during the period  which was 44 per cent higher than the $4.6 billion earned during the corresponding period of the previous fiscal year.

Earnings from knitwear exports during this period were 28 per cent higher than the target of $5.2 billion and have exceeded the last years total earning.

Woven garment exports also enjoyed significant growth during the July-March period, reaching a 37 per cent increase with earnings of $6.0 billion.

Earnings from woven products were 24.7 per cent higher than the periods target of $4.8 billion, EPB data released. Jute and frozen food have also enjoyed impressive growth and are the nations third and fourth highest growing export items.

According to the latest EPB data, jute and jute goods earned $837 million from exports during July-March period.

The leading agro-product has become the countrys top-third export item, fuelled by surging demand of natural fibre across the world. Jute and jute goods at the end of first nine months of the fiscal year grew by 46 per cent from the corresponding period of FY 2009-10.

Taking advantage of restriction withdrawal from Europe, the countrys frozen food exporters recorded a robust growth, earned $471 million during the period of current fiscal year. It was 57 per cent up than the corresponding period of FY 2009-10, according to EPB data.

Export of raw leather, which was on down trend in the recession-hit global market, also posted the growth of 37 per cent, and earned $210 million. EPB Vice Chairman Jalal Ahmed attributed the growth to the recovering global economy.


----------



## eastwatch

New Age | Newspaper

Export earnings cross $16 billion in nine months
Special Correspondent 

Exports grew by 40.31 percent in nine months of the current fiscal year, compared to the same period a year ago, the commerce ministry said on Wednesday.

A report of the Export Promotion Bureau shows the country exported goods worth $16,207 million during July-March of the current 2010-11 fiscal, up from $11,551 million in the same period of 2009-10.

The government data shows that in March alone, exports grew by 40.56 percent, compared to the same month of the previous year, to $2.14 billion.

Shipment of major items including knitwear, woven or cut and sew garments, jute and jute goods, home textiles, frozen food, shrimp and leather goods increased significantly during the July-March period.

The knitwear sector earned $6.6 billion, which is a 44.36 percent rise from the same period in the previous year while woven garment exports grew to $6 billion, up 37.76 percent compared to the same period last year.

As unit price of apparels and textiles remain high due to costlier yarns and fabrics, export earnings for apparels and textiles kept increasing in recent months, compared to that of the corresponding period of last year, said Faruque Hassan, vice president of the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association.

Readymade garments consist 80 percent of the entire export earnings while home textiles and other non-apparel textile products earned around 6 percent.

Export orders from foreign buyers still remain high to but due to infrastructure problem and shortage of skilled workers further growth potential will remain uncultivated, he said.

Jute and jute goods export rose to $837 million in July-March 2010-11, growing 44 percent year-on-year, home textile exports rose to $555 million, growing 98 percent, frozen foods to $471 million, up 57 percent and footwear export grew by 50 percent to $222 million.

Despite most major items showed significant rise in shipments, some items suffered negative growths in exports. Among such significant export items, export earning from terry towels declined by 7.39 percent to $94 million, bicycle 10.23 percent to $72 million and tea 56 percent to $2.31 million. 

EPB had set an export target to earn $18.5 billion for the current fiscal year, which is 14.16 percent more than the actual earnings last year. But export sector insiders predict that earnings would be around $22 billion by the end of this fiscal.

During 2009-10, the total export earnings were $16.2 billion against a target of $17.6 billion but real earnings was 4.11 percent higher than the earnings of 2008-2009 fiscal year.


----------



## eastwatch

Country's rating outlook stable: Moody's report

FE Report 

Global credit rating agency Moody's Investors Service Monday rated Bangladesh's outlook as stable for the second consecutive year despite pressure on the country's overall balance of payments (BoP).

"Tax reforms and infrastructure enhancement efforts are supporting Bangladesh's Ba3 rating," the Moody's said, adding that the rating outlook is stable. 

Moody's rating has put Bangladesh at par with the Philippines. In the South Asian context, Bangladesh's position is three-step higher than Pakistan and one-step ahead of Sri Lanka, but below India. 

"It's a big achievement for Bangladesh. It will boost foreign investors' confidence further to invest in Bangladesh," Bangladesh Bank (BB) Deputy Governor Ziaul Hasan Siddiqui told reporters at a press conference Monday at the conference room of the central bank.

Such rating put Bangladesh on a comfortable position, he said, adding that it will also facilitate the country's foreign trade. 

Sovereign credit rating is a strong tool for positioning Bangladesh in the global financial arena by providing relevant information and related indicators about its overall economic situation, experts said. 

"The rating would face downward pressure if a major shock to confidence, perhaps emanating from political or fiscal setbacks, or a deterioration of the balance of payments, resulted in a substantial reversal of gains in the external payment position or adversely altered the improving trends in government and external debt trajectories," the Moody's said in its updated report.

Mr. Siddique also said the Moody's has forecast that the country may face pressure on its BoP.

The overall balance showed a deficit of US$711 million during July-January period of this fiscal against the surplus of $2.138 billion in the corresponding period of the previous fiscal due to deficit of $1.174 billion in financial account, according to the central bank statistics.

Pressure on the country's BoP has increased in recent months due to widening trade gap, lower growth of inward remittance and deficit balance in the financial account.

The BoP entered the negative territory in November last after a long time and the deficit widened further in January this year, the BB officials said.

"The economy of Bangladesh is treading the path to a higher growth potential, but is also facing modest near-term risks. With declining poverty, improved food security, favourable demographics, and recent efforts to enhance infrastructure, conditions for higher growth are visible," the Moody's said. 

However, a recent deceleration of remittance inflows, and a rising trade imbalance are resulting in modest near-term pressures on the external balance of payments, it added. 

Economic and banking event risks are low, and polarized politics do not threaten the policy framework, the rating agency said, adding that macro-financial stability, low external indebtedness, and improving banking fundamentals are key support factors. 

"Excessive government interventions in the stock market or in state enterprises may raise contingent fiscal pressures somewhat. But these are expected to remain within the liquid resources of the broader public sector," it noted. 

The policy framework is reasonably effective, but deeper reforms will help sustain higher growth targets, the Moody's said.

The on-going tax and budgetary reforms and reasonably effective monetary management can absorb the modest-sized near-term balance of payments pressures, it added. 

However, amidst Bangladesh's rising energy intensity and pent up demand for capital goods, land reforms and improvements in governance are important, the Moody's noted. 

"These could attract greater foreign direct investment which would be useful in countering the possible materialization of sustained external pressures," it said. 

The global rating agency said Bangladesh's rating could move up if sustained increases in economic growth were to be supported by infrastructure improvements, enhanced regional integration and a broadening of the tax revenue base. 

"These developments could support improvements in government debt affordability and overall fiscal flexibility; and also encourage greater foreign investment which could fortify the reasonably healthy external payments position," it noted. 

The Moody's last rating action on Bangladesh was on April 12, 2010, at which time the local and foreign currency issuer ratings were assigned a Ba3, with a stable outlook.

Citibank NA worked as an adviser for the Moody's rating.


----------



## integra

*HK co to Invest $ 9.206m in Ishwardi EPZ*

Rosita Knitwears (Pvt) Limited, a Hong Kong company, will set up a sweater manufacturing industries in the Ishwardi Export Processing Zone.

This fully foreign owned company will invest 9.206 million US dollar in setting up their unit and will manufacture sweater items.

The company will also create employment opportunity for 4,304 Bangladeshi nationals.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority and Rosita Knitwears (Pvt) Limited in BEPZA Complex, recently.

Md. Moyjuddin Ahmed, member (investment promotion) of BEPZA and Chu Wai Hay, assistant general manager of Rosita Knitwears (Pvt) Limited signed the agreement on behalf of-their respective organizations.

Major General ATM Shahidul Islam, ndu, psc, executive chairman, A.K.M Mahbubur Rahman, member (finance), A.Z.M. Azizur Rahman, general manager (investment promotion) and other officials of BEPZA were present at the signing ceremony.


----------



## integra

*Italian company invests US$ 2.425 million in Comilla EPZ*

DHAKA, May 6 (BSS)- Italia knitworks Ltd, an Italian sweater manufacturing company, will set up a Sweater producing unit investing 2.425 million US dollars in the Comilla Export Processing Zone.

An agreement to this effect was signed between the BEPZ authority and M/s. Italia knitworks Ltd at BEPZA complex here yesterday (Thursday).

The company by setting up manufacturing unit will create employment opportunities for 783 Bangladeshis.

Md. Moyjuddin Ahmed, Member (Investment Promotion) of BEPZA and Angiolino Guagliumi, Managing Director of M/s. Italia Knitworks Limited signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organizations.

Major General A T M Shahidul Islam, Executive Chairman, Md. Shawkat Nabi, secretary, A.Z.M. Azizur Rahman, General Manager (Investment Promotion) and other officials of BEPZA were present at the signing ceremony.


----------



## eastwatch

Skies said:


> Bangladesh to import gas from Myanmar, Malaysia
> 
> Kolkata, April 6 (IANS) *Bangladesh is planning to import natural gas from Myanmar, Malaysia and Indonesia as new scientific calculations have shown that the country has limited gas reserve, a top diplomat of the country said Wednesday.*
> 
> New scientific calculations have shown that there is limited gas reserve. We are planning to import gas from Malaysia and Indonesia. We are in talks with the Myanmarese government for importing gas,* Bangladesh Deputy High Commissioner in Kolkata Mustafizur Rahman said in an interactive session organised by the Bengal National Chamber of Commerce and Industry (BNCCI).*
> 
> Asked whether Bangladesh was willing to export its natural gas to India, he said: If the reserve of gas is sufficient, then we can think about exporting gas.
> 
> Rahman said Bangladesh was looking forward to full implementation of South Asian Free Trade Area (SAFTA) agreement to correct trade imbalance with India.
> 
> When SAFTA will be implemented fully, then exportable items from Bangladesh to India will be increased. We expect India to be more generous in expanding trade relation with us, he said.
> 
> During 2009-10, Bangladeshs exports to India were $276.58 million and imports from India were $3,202.1 million.
> 
> Indian entrepreneurs can invest in Bangladesh in sectors like textile, ready-made garments, power generation and civil aviation, he said.
> 
> Bangladesh to import gas from Myanmar, Malaysia


 
Bangladesh has about 32 trillion (million x million) cft of gas of which only a few trilion has been extracted. BD does not want to sell any of it to India. Nor it is willing to allow Companies like TATA to build steel mills which will consume huge quantity of gas. TATA will take all those refined steel to India without any real benefits to the economy of this country.

India keeps on pressing BD to grant a permission to TATA, which the present weak GoB cannot refuse directly. So, they have devised a way to outskirt Indian request. BD now denies existence of huge gas reserves in the country and is telling about importing it. But, I do not see any symptoms of building any unloading facilities near the coast.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

I wonder if India has surplus natural gas.

It is good that BD will import from Myanmar, Malaysia and Indonesia.

Tata Steel is the second largest steel producer in Europe with a well diversified presence across the continent.

Surprising that they are not importing this steel from Europe to India.

If Tata produces steel in India will they be paying the taxes, revenue and profits to the Indian Govt? Funny isn't it that one expects that this will happen? It has happened no where in the world, but Bangladeshis like Eastwatch feels it will! 

No employment for Bangladeshi either?

Great confidence Eastwatch shows in his own country.

But since it will be the first time in history such a stupidity will be happening, as imagined by confidence lacking individuals, they can at least take heart - it will be in the Guinness Book of World Record at least!!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

People gloat over Knitwear companies employing 783 Bangladeshis and yet they are clueless how many a Steel manufacturing industry will employ!!


----------



## integra

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> People gloat over Knitwear companies employing 783 Bangladeshis and yet they are clueless how many a Steel manufacturing industry will employ!!


 
Bangladesh enjoys self-sufficiency in its infrastructure and real-estate companies when it comes to steel, cement,brick and glass.
Recently they have started exporting. Now if another foreign company wants to invest in whats already over here is just meaningless. Employment opportunities are being created every month for the last ten years its not a big deal
if some one creates a decent amount of jobs. 
What matters is how will it contribute to national economy. Another steel mill is just a stupid Idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> I wonder if India has surplus natural gas.
> 
> It is good that BD will import from Myanmar, Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> Tata Steel is the second largest steel producer in Europe with a well diversified presence across the continent.
> 
> Surprising that they are not importing this steel from Europe to India.
> 
> If Tata produces steel in India will they be paying the taxes, revenue and profits to the Indian Govt? Funny isn't it that one expects that this will happen? It has happened no where in the world, but Bangladeshis like Eastwatch feels it will!
> 
> No employment for Bangladeshi either?
> 
> Great confidence Eastwatch shows in his own country.
> 
> But since it will be the first time in history such a stupidity will be happening, as imagined by confidence lacking individuals, they can at least take heart - it will be in the Guinness Book of World Record at least!!


 
You continuously brag about something which you cannot support with logic. Do you really want to know why do I oppose TATA's steel and Urea fertilizer plants in Bangladesh? If so, say yes and I will explain. But, do not come then with your circular logic.


----------



## TopCat

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> I wonder if India has surplus natural gas.
> 
> It is good that BD will import from Myanmar, Malaysia and Indonesia.
> 
> Tata Steel is the second largest steel producer in Europe with a well diversified presence across the continent.
> 
> Surprising that they are not importing this steel from Europe to India.
> 
> If Tata produces steel in India will they be paying the taxes, revenue and profits to the Indian Govt? Funny isn't it that one expects that this will happen? It has happened no where in the world, but Bangladeshis like Eastwatch feels it will!
> 
> No employment for Bangladeshi either?
> 
> Great confidence Eastwatch shows in his own country.
> 
> But since it will be the first time in history such a stupidity will be happening, as imagined by confidence lacking individuals, they can at least take heart - it will be in the Guinness Book of World Record at least!!


 
TATAs investment was vehemently opposed by local steel maker. Their point was that they will make similar amount of investment if were granted the same cocession that were offered to TATA. After TATA's withdraws three companies joined togethere and made 2000 Cr. investment in steel.

Now its your call.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

There was another concern to TATAs investment proposal where our then Finance minister was worried. Every penny in that proposal would had come from foreign financial institutes (non indian) as loan. Now when you payback the loans then there will be a huge pressure in our Current Account Balance as well as govt not to get any taxes as the company will keep on paying the loans for years to come.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> You continuously brag about something which you cannot support with logic. Do you really want to know why do I oppose TATA's steel and Urea fertilizer plants in Bangladesh? If so, say yes and I will explain. But, do not come then with your circular logic.


 
Apart from what integra and iajdani wrote, I must add a few words about a TATA Fertilizer Factory. TATA wants to burn our natural gas and produce urea, only to be taken to India. India steals our gas in this way. But, do you know what the raw material for urea is? 

Bangladesh Chemical Industries Corporation (BCCI) has already floated tender to build another of its own fertilizer factory in Fenchuganj of Sylhet. Its capacity is 330,000 t/year and is financed by the Chinese government. So, we do not need TATA. It wants to steal our gas.

You see, no one here will say a single word of criticism if it is Chinese loan, and no Chinese in this forum will come with childish comments like 'We are developing BD.' But, now think of you people's behaviour when India announced a force-fed $1 billion CREDIT to sell India's 3rd class goods and services. 

You guys started shouting BD is developing because of your stupid loan. But, is it a loan or a CREDIT? As far as I know, BD govt has not yet decided to accept the CREDIT bait from India. You have to understand that Indian approach towards BD has been totally wrong from the beginning. Even our Hindus dislike India and criticize AL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Tk 1 lakh 60 thousand crore budget planned
Friday, 20 May 2011 
Author / Source : STAFF CORRESPONDENT

SYLHET, May 19: The size of the ensuing budget for the 2011-12 fiscal will be around Tk 1 lakh 60 thousand crore, Finance Minister AMA Muhith disclosed this on Thursday. The size of the current budget is Tk 1 lakh 32thousand crore. 

The size of the annual development programme (ADP) would be within the range between Tk 45 to 48 thousand crore, finance minister said while talking to reporters in Sylhet. 

He said that the GDP growth rate for the next fiscal would be estimated at not less than 7 per cent.

The minister said that agriculture, education, power, infrastructure development and social security would be given top priority in the ensuing budget which would incorporate a string of measures to promote investment. The minister, however, admitted that though the revenue mobilisation was satisfactory, the investment was not up to the mark.

About arresting the price hike of the essential commodities, the minister said that there would be steps in the budget for keeping the prices in tolerable limit but he noted that in the recent years the purchasing power of the people was increased significantly.

Underscoring the need for attracting more foreign investment, he said that this would be a priority in the wake of slow growth of local investment. 

Muhith said that since the country had successfully addressed the challenge of the global recession, the ensuing budget would be a balanced one.

He also reiterated that the tax holiday system would be extended for another two years in the budget and this would be the last of such extension.


----------



## eastwatch

The planned budget of 1 lakh 60 thousand Taka means about $21.6 billion. It is about 18% of GDP of Bangldesh, which will stand at about $120 billion at the end of this fiscal in June, 2011. As a percentage of GDP it is really big. AL is basically a big spender. I do not think the collection of revenue will match the expenditures. So, the govt will have to borrow money from local Banks as well as from other international lending agencies.


----------



## TopCat

Planning commission increased ADP size to 67000 crore from 47000 previously proposed. This will make invesment/gdp ratio to 27% a must for 7% and more growth rate. we need at least 30% of the GDP invested (ADP + Private sector investment) for 8% growth rate. Govt is right on track to take BD to 8% growth trajectory by 2013.


----------



## integra

*Man who gave $130mn for Sidr victims unnamed *





Dhaka, May 24 ((bdnews24.com)&#8212;The Islamic Development Bank (IDB) president has refused to name the philanthropist who donated $130 million for providing assistance to victims of cyclone Sidr.

"He does not want to disclose his name and we should respect his wish," said president Ahmad Mohammed Ali at a press briefing at the IDB Bhaban in the city on Tuesday.

With the money of the anonymous philanthropist (Fael Khair in Arabic) IDB has undertaken two projects&#8212;$110 million for Fael Khair school-cum-cyclone-shelters building project and $20 million for rehabilitation of cyclone Sidr-affected people, Ali said.

Ali said the Fael Khair project would be done in a transparent manner and IDB would pay directly to contractors and consultants.

The government has assured IDB that it would provide all necessary assistance to implement the programme.

Under the Fael Khair project, Abdul Monem Ltd and DCL-PCCL will build shelter buildings in Khulna, Satkhira, Bagerhat, Barisal and Patuakhali districts.

They signed the agreement on Tuesday at Sonargaon Hotel in presence of the IDB president.

"We have just raised $750 million from the market and it will be spent on different projects in the member countries," said the president.


----------



## integra

*Marketing guru creates buzz in city*
Marketing guru Philip Kotler yesterday shared his marketing insight with the students, academicians and government officials in Dhaka.

Kotler, who arrived in Dhaka on Tuesday on a three-day visit, talked about modern thoughts of marketing and its importance in a couple of sessions, exclusively designed for young marketers, faculties and government officials.

He at first met with young marketers to discuss modern thoughts of marketing and debate the marketing challenges faced by them at Mirpur Indoor Stadium.

During the one and a half hour session, he portrayed the significance of production, customer service and sales in maneuvering the marketing principles.

Kotler, a professor of international marketing at JL Kellogg Graduate School of Management of Northwestern University, is acclaimed for writing textbooks on marketing and broadening the idea of marketing.

He suggested providing a positive experience to customers because it is an essential tool in constructing affection towards the brand or in other words, becoming the fan of a brand.

For example, Volvo is not only a product but also portrays the experience of using the product, he said.

Later Kotler had an exclusive session with advisers, lawmakers, bureaucrats and other dignitaries at the Prime Minister's Office to discuss public service marketing.

The session focused on the magnitude of public service marketing and the positive impact it can bring to different government institutions through better efficiency and better delivery of service.

Kotler also met with academicians in the field of management and marketing at the Senate Bhaban of Dhaka University.

Both public and private university academicians took part in the session where Kotler revealed his insights on the changing world context and how faculties should prepare the future business minds.

Kotler, an icon in the academic arena for popularising a groundbreaking theory of marketing -- the Four Ps (Product, Price, Place, and Promotion) -- also announced the launch of his textbook 'Principles of Marketing' in Bangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

Bangladesh youth drive outsourcing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kak1978

eastwatch said:


> Apart from what integra and iajdani wrote, I must add a few words about a TATA Fertilizer Factory. TATA wants to burn our natural gas and produce urea, only to be taken to India. *India steals our gas in this way.* But, do you know what the raw material for urea is?
> 
> Bangladesh Chemical Industries Corporation (BCCI) has already floated tender to build another of its own fertilizer factory in Fenchuganj of Sylhet. Its capacity is 330,000 t/year and is financed by the Chinese government. So, we do not need TATA. It wants to steal our gas.
> 
> You see, no one here will say a single word of criticism if it is Chinese loan, and no Chinese in this forum will come with childish comments like 'We are developing BD.' But, now think of you people's behaviour when India announced a force-fed $1 billion CREDIT to sell India's 3rd class goods and services.
> 
> You guys started shouting BD is developing because of your stupid loan. But, is it a loan or a CREDIT? As far as I know, BD govt has not yet decided to accept the CREDIT bait from India. You have to understand that Indian approach towards BD has been totally wrong from the beginning. Even our Hindus dislike India and criticize AL.


 
In this same thread on the previous page there has been news about a deal where India will supply electricity generated by NTPC from thermal power plant. So can we accuse Bangladesh of stealing our coal?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

iajdani said:


> TATAs investment was vehemently opposed by local steel maker. Their point was that they will make similar amount of investment if were granted the same cocession that were offered to TATA. After TATA's withdraws three companies joined togethere and made 2000 Cr. investment in steel.
> 
> Now its your call.



We are talking about making steel professionally of international standard sold all over the world and not Grameen Bank assisted village smelting plants.


----------



## InFn-0

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> We are talking about making steel professionally of international standard sold all over the world and not Grameen Bank assisted village smelting plants.


 
Abul Khair's new steel project is worth 1500 cr + ($200 million). That alone is as big as Tata's project. So much for village smelting plants.



> After many challenges and years of experience ABUL KHAIR STEEL becomes a pioneer of steel products in Bangladesh. ABUL KHAIR STEEL is a trusted name in steel industry in Bangladesh. We are known for quality, excellence personalized customer support services. We have large base of satisfied customers in domestic and international market.
> 
> Now, we engaged in making high quality TMT Bar. It is one of the single largest most advanced steel industry in South Asia having production capacity of 10 lac ton in a year. ABUL KHAIR STEEL introduced the TMT technology for the 1st time in Bangladesh to fulfill the growing demand of high quality Bar. Quenching, tempering, chilling, slitting and natural cooling in TMT process produce TMT bar. The new product of ABUL KHAIR STEEL is known as AKS TMT 500W.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

InFn-0 said:


> Abul Khair's new steel project is worth 1500 cr + ($200 million). That alone is as big as Tata's project. So much for village smelting plants.




And the expertise?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> *Editorial
> Re-fixation of launch fares*
> 
> Ensure efficient and secure service
> 
> Every instance of fuel price hike becomes an occasion for the launch owners and operators to demand upward revision of fares. Whether it is proportionate to the increase in cost of operation gets lost in the owners trying to exact maximum advantage from the situation. They reel off a whole series of cost increases like; increased salaries of workers and repairing costs of vessels as justification for their inflated demand.
> 
> They claim that there has been an increase of 150-200 percent in repairing costs while salaries of workers went up by 65-150 percent. These figures are seldom contested by the government so the owners get away with their demand and the government eventually settles for a particular notch.
> 
> Since there is no organization to represent the vessel users' viewpoint it is the government which is obliged to safeguard their interest. In principle, we are not opposed to fare hike per se if there is a rationale for it. But this must be linked to better services to the customers in terms of amenities, punctuality and above all passenger safety.
> 
> Let's not forget that launches are the bulk carriers of commuters. As such, efficient management of the services is of crucial importance. We have known launches to have had poor designs and having been constructed in a shoddy manner so that they meet with fatal accidents, not least by ignoring weather signals........
> 
> Re-fixation of launch fares



Launches are a lifeline to many areas of Bangladesh.

The launches should be riverworthy instead of old vessels run roughshod leading to devastating loss of life.

Efficiency and safety must be the rule.

There must also be a owners body that can ensure the viewpoint of owners so that a fair appraisal can be made by the Govt, keeping the travelling public's interest also in mind.


----------



## damiendehorn

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> And the expertise?


 
what are implying tiki? bangladeshis don't have the expertise to make quality steel or that only tata or indians have the knowhow?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

damiendehorn said:


> what are implying tiki? bangladeshis don't have the expertise to make quality steel or that only tata or indians have the knowhow?



That Tata has the expertise to produce international quality steel.

Steel production is also done in village smelting plants. 

Quality is the bottom line. 

 Tata Steel International


----------



## InFn-0

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> And the expertise?


 
Dont worry Tata is not the only one with expertise, Steelmakers in Bangladesh know what they are doing.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

No, Tata is not the only one.

The world top steel company is ArcelorMittal.

Owned by Mr Mittal an Indian!

Tata is the 8th top steel manufacturer of the world.

SAIL is the 21st.

TOP30 World's Largest Steel Companies 2010-2011

I am afraid, regrettably, I did not find a Bangaldeshi company mentioned amongst the leading quality steel producers of the world.

But that does not mean, as you rightly said, that they do not know how to produce steel.

I am sure all can produce steel.


----------



## InFn-0

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> No, Tata is not the only one.
> 
> The world top steel company is ArcelorMittal.
> 
> Owned by Mr Mittal an Indian!
> 
> Tata is the 8th top steel manufacturer of the world.
> 
> SAIL is the 21st.
> 
> TOP30 World's Largest Steel Companies 2010-2011
> 
> I am afraid, regrettably, I did not find a Bangaldeshi company mentioned amongst the leading quality steel producers of the world.
> 
> But that does not mean, as you rightly said, that they do not know how to produce steel.
> 
> I am sure all can produce steel.


 
Hoping to find Top 30 largest steelmaker from a country with gdp of $110 bn? That surely takes some optimism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> No, Tata is not the only one.
> 
> The world top steel company is ArcelorMittal.
> 
> Owned by Mr Mittal an Indian!
> 
> Tata is the 8th top steel manufacturer of the world.
> 
> SAIL is the 21st.
> 
> TOP30 World's Largest Steel Companies 2010-2011
> 
> I am afraid, regrettably, I did not find a Bangaldeshi company mentioned amongst the leading quality steel producers of the world.
> 
> But that does not mean, as you rightly said, that they do not know how to produce steel.
> 
> I am sure all can produce steel.


 
Why are you so persistent??? Do we produce iron ore so that we ill become a steel making and exporting nation? We consume steel and will in the years to come. We want many countries including India to supply us with RAW materials like steel. TATA and as whole India and BD could be a good partner as BD is emerging as one of the world's main workshop and we will be needing hell lot of things that needed to be imported.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

InFn-0 said:


> Hoping to find Top 30 largest steelmaker from a country with gdp of $110 bn? That surely takes some optimism.



Why not?

The same country is building ships for foreign countries and that too, Germany!

Great potential, I will say.

Bigger countries are not doing the same!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

iajdani said:


> Why are you so persistent??? Do we produce iron ore so that we ill become a steel making and exporting nation? We consume steel and will in the years to come. We want many countries including India to supply us with RAW materials like steel. TATA and as whole India and BD could be a good partner as BD is emerging as one of the world's main workshop and we will be needing hell lot of things that needed to be imported.



Do the countries where MitalArcelor or Tata operates internationally produce iron ore?

Yes Tata must help in manufacturing steel in India. If not Tata, then some company from China. And the foreign companies must have BD partners.

Yet, you should read the posts about Tata coming to produce steel in BD as if they are stealing BD's wealth!

I am all for better trade and cooperation between India and its neighbours since it is mutually beneficial.

If India can supply iron ore to China, then it surely must supply to BD, for after all, it is our neighbour and a stable and happy neighbour is a stable and happy neighbourhood!

I would rather India supply to BD than China.


----------



## TopCat

As we dont have iron ore, we do have ship breaking to offset the limitation. And its the world's largest if you did not know.

Bangladesh shipyards back in business | The Manila Bulletin Newspaper Online


----------



## TopCat

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Do the countries where MitalArcelor or Tata operates internationally produce iron ore?
> 
> Yes Tata must help in manufacturing steel in India. If not Tata, then some company from China. And the foreign companies must have BD partners.
> 
> Yet, you should read the posts *about Tata coming to produce steel in BD as if they are stealing BD's wealth*!



They are still welcome, as long as they dont ask gas in concessional price. If they can produce by using coal then its alright. Our domestic industry will get priority over our gas.


----------



## InFn-0

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Why not?
> 
> The same country is building ships for foreign countries and that too, Germany!
> 
> Great potential, I will say.
> 
> Bigger countries are not doing the same!


 
Building ships for Germany is one thing and hoping to find Western Marine in top 30 largest ship builder company is a completely different matter. I would suggest you stop trolling in this topic as you are not making much sense.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> TATAs investment was vehemently opposed by local steel maker. Their point was that they will make similar amount of investment if were granted the same cocession that were offered to TATA. After TATA's withdraws three companies joined togethere and made 2000 Cr. investment in steel.
> 
> Now its your call.



ijadani,

remember this post?

You provoke and then wail about me being persistent!

as the Punjabis would say - _kar le gal, papaji!_


----------



## TopCat

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> ijadani,
> 
> remember this post?
> 
> You provoke and then wail about me being persistent!
> 
> as the Punjabis would say - _kar le gal, papaji!_


 
yes i do.. wats your point.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

InFn-0 said:


> Building ships for Germany is one thing and hoping to find Western Marine in top 30 largest ship builder company is a completely different matter. I would suggest you stop trolling in this topic as you are not making much sense.



Trolling?

Truth cause an itch?

Facts are not trolling.

A country that is capable of ship building is no push over.

I am surprised you have such a poor opinion about your country's capability and you call your weakness to see your country's potential as trolling?

If you cannot answer a query based on facts, it is not trolling!

It is merely that you are dumbfounded for answer and exhibiting irrational frustration and taking it out on others.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

iajdani said:


> yes i do.. wats your point.



The points are there to see.

Read and you shall find!

You goad and then wail?

Odd!!!!


----------



## TopCat

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> The points are there to see.
> 
> Read and you shall find!
> 
> You goad and then wail?
> 
> Odd!!!!


 
sometimes you just dont make sense, do you know that?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Ijadani and iFn-0,

Korea and Japan have no iron ore.

POSCO of Korea is amongst the top 30 steel companies of the world!

They are leaders in shipbuilding.

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




iajdani said:


> sometimes you just dont make sense, do you know that?



One has to have sense to comprehend sense!

You only require enterprise to be a world leader.

Korea and Posco of Korea should be your light!

Korea and Japan are small nations and hardly have any resources and yet they have made their mark in the world!

So, it is not a question of size of a country or being resource rich. It is merely a question of foresight, application of mind and sheer enterprise to excel!

If Korea can do it, I find no reason why a country like Bangladesh cannot do better.

They can if they can whip up their entrepreneur skills and acumen.


----------



## Skies

*Worth Reading*

I_was_thinking_if_it_is_right_for_me_to_write_about_share_market:

The authorities should not panic due to the overdue correction observed in Bangladesh market in recent weeks. Their main concern should continue to be ensuring macroeconomic stability and sustaining real economic activity and employment generation. The stock market collapse would not necessarily hurt Bangladesh&#8217;s growth and employment prospects if the process is well managed. The recent tumble in the index should be seen as the inevitable outcome of irrational exuberance on the part of market participants. What worries me is not the correction, but the panic created by both in the streets and at the level of policy makers. What the retail investors are doing in the street is certainly not going to change the course of the market. It only shows how illiterate the Bangladeshi retail investors are as a class. Time and again, informed analysts and policy makers have warned against the state of market overvaluation. We can have sympathy for them, but there is very little the government can do to save those investors who are driven by greed and speculation, and ignore professional advice. Certainly the market is not for these types of investors, and the sooner they realize their mistakes and get out of the market, the better it will be for the market itself and for themselves. When we see people in every office have the stock market tickers on, and people leaving their productive jobs and becoming day-traders, we know there is something fundamentally wrong with what was happening. The stock markets should be the domain for long-term investors and market oriented professionals. Retail investors should invest in the market through instruments like mutual funds which are managed by professionals.

As regards policy makers, their objective should be to help ensure a softer landing, and let the market find its fundamental valuation level. It is bothersome to observe the administrative interventions undertaken a few weeks back when the index fell to 7200 level to engineer artificially a massive 16% rebound in the index in one day. As reported in the press, Bangladesh Bank directly intervened through Investment Corporation of Bangladesh (ICB). The Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) and other authorities might have also pressured state owned commercial banks (Shonali, Rupali, etc.) and other financial institutions to get into the market and provide an artificial support. Such a policy never works when the market is misaligned, as we observed last week. Public money may have only bailed out some smart/lucky investors but weakened the financial institutions further.
To put it into perspective, countries like Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the UAE, and China, with enormous amounts of financial resources could have bought the entire stock market several times if they wanted to do so. But those authorities did not try it because such interventions create morale hazards, and if continued would tantamount to nationalizing a large segment of the economy. Certainly, Bangladesh, with its meager resources and with the size of its stock market at 45-50% of its GDP, cannot afford to get into such misadventure.

What should the authorities do now? This is not the time to panic and bring about short sighted regulatory changes. The experience of the last few weeks clearly indicates that whatever sensible move the SEC and Bangladesh Bank may consider would act against them and trigger a negative development for which the regulators will be blamed. This is a perfect example where you intend to do good things, you will be blamed, and if you don&#8217;t do anything, you will still be blamed (for inaction). The policy makers and regulators would, however, need to prepare themselves for two initiatives: 1) assess the impact of a major stock market correction on the domestic economy and determine what kind of policy response the government may have to undertake to mitigate the dampening effect on the real economy through various transmission channels; and 2) the SEC and other policymakers should prepare a comprehensive set of reform measures which can be initiated once the market settles down at the proper level. Nothing major should be done now, when the market is in a correction mode.

The market will find its floor when stock prices would become attractive for the institutional investors, who are probably waiting in the side lines with lots of cash and other liquid assets for future investment at attractive prices. The critical issue is should we call the prices attractive at the average price/earning (P/E) ratio of 23? This reported P/E ratio of 23 should also be taken with a grain of salt since much of the record profit gains recorded by the financial institutions would certainly disappear in 2011 and the adjusted or prospective P/E ratio will be much higher than the reported level. It is normally believed that an average P/E ratio of 12-15 would be attractive for long-term investors. Thus it would be irrational to expect institutional investors to jump into the market and provide a floor for the index at the current level.

Policymakers should therefore not push or force the financial institutions to buy at these high prices. Commercial banks and their subsidiaries have certainly made hefty profit gains in this episode and these institutions should therefore be expected to provide some floor to the market and also protect valuation of their own shares. It would be much more prudent however if Bangladesh Bank first determines how much adversely these banks and other financial institutions have been impacted through their un-cashed portion of stock holdings, the losses incurred by their borrowers through margin and other form of borrowings, and indirect exposures of their clients to the stock market. In some instances, the capital base of the banks may have been significantly eroded and it would be the first order of priority for the Government and Bangladesh Bank to recapitalize these financial institutions by preventing all financial institutions from distributing their profits. The record profits earned by financial institutions should first be used for loan loss provisions and to boost their capital base. Healthy financial institutions are must for a healthy real economy and only healthy financial institutions will provide the floor for the stock market when the valuations would become attractive.

It would be a serious mistake to force or pressure the financial institutions to enter the stock market prematurely. Bad assets (in terms of valuation) to be accumulated by these institutions in this process would only weaken their balance sheet and may lead to collapse of weak financial institutions, thereby transmitting the impact of the stock market collapse to the real economy on a bigger scale. As a matter of fact, Bangladesh Bank may have to be ready to inject liquidity to the financial system in the event some banks are hit seriously by their direct and indirect exposures to the stock market. The emergence of liquidity crisis in the financial system in recent weeks may be an early manifestation of that problem.

the role of monetary policy:

Should the central bank play some role in bursting asset bubbles? This is a contentious issue that has been discussed for a long time. Some argue in favour of the view that central banks should burst bubbles. But, in their view, monetary policy should respond to asset bubbles in a cautious and moderate manner in order to avoid economic distortions. Some others argue against the role of central bank in bursting bubbles. They say that bubbles generally arise out of some combination of irrational exuberance, jumps forward in technology and financial deregulation, for which the connection between monetary conditions and the rise of bubbles is tenuous.

However, the central bank is at the center point in this debate. The recent crash in the stock market in Bangladesh is also associated with some policies of the central bank. The aim of this write-up is to analyze the following two aspects: whether monetary policy response was appropriate to the rise and the recent collapse of the bubble, and whether the behaviour of financial institutions was optimal to the policy response.

Commercial banks have been involved heavily in the stock market business for the last few years. Allowing merchant banking has exaggerated the situation. Banks became the key player in the stock market in Bangladesh. Therefore, any policies to control banks' exposure to the stock market would have significant impact on the capital market. Monetary easing during last two or more years (money supply was more than 22% during the period) also fuelled to the buoyancy of the stock market. Perhaps, Bangladesh Bank was not very much aware about banks' exposure to the stock market. This can be justified from banks' profit from share business, which seemed to be negligible according to their income statement or balance sheet, although there is a wide perception that banks are making a handsome profit from investing in shares and debentures. Proper data on their exposure to the capital market remained unknown, which I think is a failure on the part of the central bank as a supervisory agency. 

Moreover, almost all policies to minimize the exposure of banks in the stock market were taken in 2010, when stock index had reached to an alarming level. The situation had worsened when it was made mandatory for all banks to maintain their investment in the stock market equivalent to 10% of their total deposit and to comply with it by December, 2010, as in reality the ratio was much higher than this level. Along with the measure, increasing the Cash Reserve Ratio (CRR) was doubly debacles for the banks. Naturally, banks, the big player of the stock market, had to sell a huge amount of shares due to liquidity constraints, which had caused share prices to decline. 

Some speculators also took the opportunity as they are somehow linked with bank management and ownerships. This phenomenon also casts doubt on the validity of the reported amount of excess liquidity in the banking sector in Bangladesh. Withdrawal of banks' huge investments from the stock market appears to be one of the main reasons behind the recent crash in the capital market in Bangladesh. 

Now the question is, whether Bangladesh Bank had any good reason to refrain itself substantially from investing in the share market this time? There might have been few reasons behind the decisions, such as to contain inflation, to channelise more credit to the real sector, and to protect the interest of bank depositors by limiting banks from risky investments. If Bangladesh Bank did so to control money supply due to rising trend of inflation, I would rather say that the issue was not analyzed properly. The money that was running behind stocks has some multiplier effects in accumulating more stocks. Thus it appears not to contribute to inflation to that extent as it is not channeling directly to food prices or other non-food prices that are the main components of inflation. 

Whether investing in the capital market crowd out private investments in the real sector is not clear -- perhaps this is also not a very strong reason. Credit given by merchant banks seems to be negligible compared to market capitalization or even to daily transaction. The third one might be reasonable, but this does not require any hard measure like the one that has been undertaken. Soft landing (measures) was expected to reduce banks' investment in the capital market to 10% of total deposits. Commercial banks should have given more time for gradual adjustments. In this context, the timing of increasing CRR was not appropriate. 

This reminds us the Bank of Japan's (BoJ) policy in bursting bubble in the early 1990s which has caused a prolonged economic recession and one of the biggest banking crises. Although the action of BoJ was to burst the real-estate asset price bubble, it had caused a crash in the Japanese stock market also. The main efforts to stop bubble included monetary tightening, new regulation on administering real asset prices and the adoption of the Basel Accord of capital adequacy requirements in 1989. After burst of the bubble in early 1990, a decade of the crisis starts with the first failure in 1992 (as many as 180 banks up to 2003 failed according to the statistics of the Deposit Insurance Corporation, Japan). As a result, bank assumed a huge burden of non-performing loan, and deflation, recession etc. prolonged. The then monetary policy of BoJ is still criticized. 

If monetary policy (ultra-easing interest policy) was supposed to be contributed to the creation of the bubble, was it appropriate to stop bubble within a short period of time, especially when banks did collateral-based huge investment in the real-estate sector? Some have argued that the asset price bubble and monetary policies at that time in Japan were mainly responsible for the crisis. The lessons that can be learned from the Japanese experience that central bank's role to burst bubbles must depend on the degree of efficiency of the financial sector and the speed to burst the bubble must be based on the overall economic situation.

It is now very important for Bangladesh to investigate, inter alia, the degree of involvement of commercial banks in the stock market before and during the crash as well as synchronization of the central bank's monetary policies. The asset price bubble issue has been discussed in the latest Monetary Policy Statement of Bangladesh Bank. However, what is needed is to analyze their policies and formulate a long-term policy framework for gradual correction of asset prices. It is also important for Bangladesh Bank to understand the degree of banks' involvement in the capital market by taking lessons from other similar cases and analyzing the overall economic situation. 

-by googling


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh - Halal meat boom 

08 Jul 2011*


Bengal Meat Processing Industries, an internationally certified meat producer and exporter, expects to ring up Tk 400 million in overseas sales this year by doubling its halal meat export. 


The company was recently awarded halal certification by the Department of Islamic Development, Malaysia (JAKIM), which allows it to export processed meat to any halal market around the world.
We now export 1000 tonnes meat a year and our target is to make 5000 tonnes by 2012, Mazharul Islam, managing director of Bengal Meat, told the FE in an interview.

He said they exported processed meat worth Tk 200 million last year.
The export market is confined to a few Middle Eastern countries like Kuwait, UAE and Saudi Arabia for the last seven years, mainly targetting expatriate Bangladeshis and other ethnic Muslims in those countries, only adding Malaysia to the list this year.

Dato Tan Lian Hoe, deputy minister for trade of Malaysia, welcomed the Bangladeshi meat processing company, which has achieved the certification of her country during the opening ceremony of a three-day Malaysian trade fair in the city.

She also visited the Bengal Meat factory at Pabna further facilitating the entry of Bangladeshi halal processed meat to the Malaysian market.

Mr Islam said that his factory, the only ISO certified meat processing company, can be compared with any international standard factory but stressed the governments effort to ensure certain issues for the development of meat processing industry in Bangladesh.

The process of entering the Malaysian market began almost two and half years ago. We as a factory had no problem to be approved by any country but the government must ensure animal health management, disease control and disease free zone to promote Bangladesh as a meat exporting country, he said.







*Although Bangladesh has the 7th largest cattle population in the world, it has one of the lowest per capita meat consumption.*

Generally, a person should intake 100 to 110 gm of protein. In Bangladesh, the per capita meat consumption is 12 gm, Mr. Islam added.

He said about 10,000 cows are producing about 1000 tonnes of meat and 40,000 goats producing about 300 tonnes are slaughtered everyday in the country.

He added the per capita meat consumption is bound to increase as the per capita income increases.
Bangladesh has to ensure the importing countries that the meat exported does not contain any hazardous elements and germs, said Mr Islam, adding it requires an international testing lab.

The government earlier had a plan to form a high-profile committee to recommend ways to establish a board for certification for halal foods after repeated appeals from processed food exporters and setting up of a testing lab which is yet to see light.

Mr Islam said the most important thing for the growth of this sector is backward linkage and ensuring quality cattle raising to be an internationally approved meat exporting country.


He said developed countries like Australia and New Zealand have turned around their economy by harvesting the huge potential of their dairy farm sector, which also can be a prospective industry for Bangladesh too by having the right attitude towards the sector.

The economy of Bangladesh is based on agriculture and cattle raising. People now just to learn the process of raising quality cattle and policy to make the sector commercially viable, he added.

Bangladesh - Halal meat boom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

*Ctg port tops 12 'super efficient' ports in Asia*

Despite having shortage of modern equipment, country's key seaport, Chittagong port, secured top position in terms of efficiency among 69 ports of 17 countries in Asia, says a recent study, reports UNB.

The report -- Benchmarking the Efficiency of Asian Container Ports -- says Chittagong port is using existing old and new equipment at its optimum level, and the study found Chittagong port as the most efficient port.

The researchers reached this conclusion after evaluating data of five years and the study carried out in 2010. The study findings were published in African Journal of Business Management (Vol. 5(4), pp. 1397-1407) on February 18 this year.

According to the study findings, 12 ports have been ranked for 'super efficiency' with Chittagong topping the list.

The ports of Zamboanga and General Santos in the Philippines were in the second and third position respectively in the super efficiency category.

Xiamen of China, Sihanoukville of Cambodia, Davao of the Philippines, Yantian of China, Lianyungang of China, PSA Int. of Singapore, Tianjin of China, Mumbai of India, and Guangzhou of China were among the other 12 ports in the category.

The remaining 47 ports are inefficient in terms of both technical efficiency and scale efficiency levels.

Given the current phase of globalisation and competition, port performance is of major importance for port competitiveness, the report said.

The study analysed the technical efficiency and scale efficiency of Asian container ports by means of DEA. The analysis shows that the main source of overall technical inefficiency in Asian container ports is due to pure technical inefficiencies rather than scale inefficiencies.

About 35 per cent of the container ports exhibit decreasing returns to scale. These ports can decrease their scale of operations by giving up some of the terminal assets and operational functions to other specialised private entities via concessions and leaseholds.

This will allow efficient handling and transit of containers as well as help promote intra-port competition between multiple service providers within a port which can lead to higher efficiency gains.

Strategies that impact on the volume and nature of trade are to become a hub, seek World Trade Organisation (WTO) membership, provide dedicated container terminals, seek cooperation strategies between ports and improve on their transport infrastructure to link with the hinterland.

The analysis also revealed that Chinese container ports enjoy a clear lead in the Asian region in terms of containers handled and they are very competitive. Size and ownership structure are not determinants of efficiency level in container ports.

In the last decade, the shipping industry and the global seaborne trade have witnessed a rapid growth due to globalisation of the world economy, boom in international trade and borderless investments.

As competition among international ports has intensified, the evaluation of port operational efficiency has become increasingly important to enable individual ports to reflect on its current status quo and understand their strengths and weaknesses in the competitive environment.

The study was conducted to investigate the technical and scale efficiency of major container ports in the Asian region.

It employed the non-parametric Data Envelopment Analysis (DEA) Technique to benchmark and evaluated the operating performance of 69 major Asian container ports to generate efficiency ranking.

The results indicate that the average technical efficiency of the Asian container ports is 48.4 per cent.

The overall technical inefficiency in Asian container ports is due to pure technical inefficiency rather than scale inefficiency.

The results of the study can indicate possible improvements in port management and operational planning at local and national levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

*Knitwear makers target Russia *

Monira Munni

Garment makers have set their eyes on Russia, aiming to sell apparel worth US$2.0 billion to Europe's most populous nation, as part of their latest efforts to diversify export markets away from the EU and the US.

Manufacturers told the FE Thursday Russian economy has been growing fast, but retailers there buy clothing mainly from Turkey and China as direct sourcing from Bangladesh is still in its infancy.

"Russia is a good market both in terms of price and product demand," Mohammad Hatem vice president Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA) told the FE.

"The fast-booming Russian market now accounts for only one per cent of our total garment exports. But a BKMEA study has shown that we can raise apparel export to Russia to at least $2.0 billion within the next three-four years," Mr. Hatem said.

As part of a drive to find new markets for the Bangladeshi apparel, two local trade promotion teams will visit Moscow this year to forge links with the Russian retailers and get them acquainted with Bangladeshi products.

Officials said the first team will be led by knitwear exporters who will attend a fair in Moscow where they will display the entire range of Bangladeshi apparel and hold parleys with the buyers and the Russian trade bureaucrats.

The second team will travel to the world's largest country the next month. Senior officials of the Bangladesh Bank, Ministry of Commerce and Export Promotion Bureau and some members of the BKMEA will make the trip.

"In the first tour our emphasis will be to exclusively promote products and try to kick off direct trade ties between Dhaka and Moscow. In the second we will hold a series of meetings so that we can cement the links and foster direct trade," said Mr. Hatem.

"What we need now is to open a direct channel to enter Russia. Many Russian retailers simply don't know that our apparel is the most cost competitive in the world and quality of our products is as good as China or Turkey," said a knitwear exporter.

Local manufacturers are making shipment through indirect sourcing via Turkey, Finland and Germany through the telegraphic transfer (TT) system due to some custom-related obstacles, he said.

EPB officials said Russian buyers cannot import directly from Bangladesh, as the two nations don't have banking links that can allow shipment of merchandise through letter of credit. They can only ship a negligible amount through the TT process.

"The BB and commerce ministry officials will hold meeting with their Russian counterparts during the September visit. Hopefully, the LC system will be in place immediately after the tour," Mr Hatem said.

The country fetched $19 billion from apparel export in the just concluded 2010-11 fiscal year, posting an impressive 42 per cent growth over the same period of the previous fiscal year.

But about 85 percent of the apparel was shipped to only two markets --- the US and the 27-nation bloc European Union --- leaving the local exporters extremely susceptible to any major economic downturn in the world's two largest economies.

In the 2009-10 fiscal year, Bangladesh apparel export fell down to a meagre two per cent after the global recession dried up consumer spending in the US and the EU.


----------



## Skies

*IFC Launches Liquidity Facility in Bangladesh to Meet Critical Funding Needs of Smaller Businesses*

The FINANCIAL -- Dhaka, Bangladesh, July 19, 2011&#8212;IFC, a member of the World Bank Group, has launched an $80 million short-term liquidity facility to provide banks in Bangladesh with working capital and trade financing solutions following recent market disruptions in foreign exchange availability in the country.

The funds were made available through the newly formed IFC Bangladesh Small and Medium Enterprise Liquidity Facility, a rapid-response initiative to help meet funding needs of local banks and small businesses. 


Bangladeshi regulatory authorities have been particularly complimentary of the speed and timeliness of IFC&#8217;s intervention and financing support. The facility will enable small and medium enterprises, especially those that are export-oriented, to have continued access to critical funding for timely issuance and discounting of Letters of Credit. 





_The FINANCIAL -- Dhaka, Bangladesh, July 19, 2011&#8212;IFC, a member of the World Bank Group, has launched an $80 million short-term liquidity facility to provide banks in Bangladesh with working capital and trade financing solutions following recent market disruptions in foreign exchange availability in the country._

In the first phase, IFC signed agreements with existing clients Eastern Bank Limited, BRAC Bank, and Southeast Bank Limited. The facility is well received by local bankers and subsequently will reach out to other banks that could potentially receive similar financing.

Appreciating IFC&#8217;s swift response, the three banks&#8217; CEOs expressed their endorsement of IFC&#8217;s ability to put together &#8220;an innovative mechanism to address the liquidity needs of their borrowers.&#8221; All three felt IFC filled a critical market need in Bangladesh, where trade finance is either prohibitively costly or not available given the country&#8217;s perceived risks.

&#8220;The facility aligns with IFC&#8217;s financial sector strategy in Bangladesh, by seeking to strengthen local financial institutions with capital, liquidity support, and advisory services. Through the facility, IFC will support the private sector, especially export-oriented companies and small entrepreneurs, who form the backbone of the country&#8217;s economy,&#8221; said Kyle F. Kelhofer, IFC Country Manager for Bangladesh.

The facility will help increase the number and value of short-term transactions to finance the working capital needs of small enterprises and exporters located in Bangladesh&#8217;s Special Economic Zones. IFC&#8217;s funding will encourage international banks to follow IFC&#8217;s lead and finance the local banking sector and increase their range of funding options. It will also help accelerate export-led economic growth in Bangladesh in addition to supporting job security in the small business sector. 

IFC has been working in Bangladesh, with both investment and advisory services, to strengthen underserved economic sectors and ease constraints to access to finance, especially for small businesses.

The FINANCIAL - IFC Launches Liquidity Facility in Bangladesh to Meet Critical Funding Needs of Smaller Businesses


----------



## Skies

* Mitsubishi Motors starts production of Pajero Sport SUV in Bangladesh*

_Business Aug. 10, 2011 - 06:10AM JST
japantoday.com
_

TOKYO  

Mitsubishi Motors Corp (MMC) said Tuesday that it has started local production and sales in Bangladesh of its new-model Pajero Sport SUV. *The Pajero Sport is being produced at the Chittagong plant of Pragoti Industries Limited (PIL), MMCs business partner in Bangladesh, and will be sold through PILs domestic sales network.*







PIL is a state-owned automobile assembler operated by the Bangladesh Ministry of Industries and has had operational ties with MMC, assembling and selling MMC models in Bangladesh since 1977. PIL has produced and sold MMCs previous-generation Pajero since 1995 and with the addition of the new-model Pajero Sport SUV is seeking to strengthen its lineup and expand sales further. Initially the company expects to produce and sell some 500 Pajero Sport models annually.

MMC first entered the Bangladesh market in the 1970s. In addition to its production and sales operations with PIL, the company also sells imported built-up Mitsubishi-brand models and has captured a large share of the countrys market for new passenger cars and SUV models. MMC intends to continue extending its presence in Bangladesh in various ways including the timely introduction of new models.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

*JPMORGAN CHASE : J.P. Morgan and Biman in USD 277 Million Financing Deal for Purchase of Two Aircraft*

HONG KONG, August 8, 2011 - J.P. Morgan announced today that it has provided a USD 277 million financing facility to Biman Bangladesh Airlines Limited ("Biman") to support the airline's long-term, strategic expansion plan. 

Through the facility, Biman, which is 100% owned by the Government of Bangladesh, will purchase two new Boeing aircraft to service an expanding domestic and international network of routes. This is the first aircraft delivery arising from Biman's 2008 order placed with Boeing for 10 aircraft over the next decade. Guaranteed by the Export-Import Bank of the United States ("U.S. Ex-Im Bank"), the 12-year loan facility will be repaid quarterly. J.P. Morgan has almost 50 years' experience in handling U.S. Ex-Im Bank guaranteed transactions, and is one of the world's largest providers of aircraft financing through U.S. Ex-Im Bank. 

Muhammad Zakiul Islam, Managing Director and CEO of Biman, said: "J.P. Morgan's proven track record in providing aircraft financing and their comprehensive end-to-end financing solution were key factors in our decision to partner with them. Throughout this process, their trade finance team consistently provided advice when we needed it and backed this up with an efficient and effective execution." 

Sazzad Anam, Head of Financial Institutions, Bangladesh, J.P. Morgan Treasury Services, said: "Following the launch of our representative office in October last year, we have focused on providing our Bangladesh clients with even greater access to J.P. Morgan's comprehensive suite of global solutions. We look forward to strengthening our partnership with Biman as they continue to ramp up their expansion." 

Adeline Kow, Head of Export Finance Advisory, Asia Pacific, J.P. Morgan Treasury Services, said: "As this dynamic region continues to grow and develop, we are seeing a surge in interest from clients across all sectors seeking structured trade finance solutions. Many companies, particularly those based in emerging and frontier markets, are aggressively expanding their business and seeking cost effective, large scale funding to facilitate their strategic growth plans." 

J.P. Morgan Treasury & Securities Services ("TSS"), which comprises the Worldwide Securities Services and Treasury Services businesses, provides solutions to institutional and corporate clients across the region. In line with the firm's aggressive regional growth plans, J.P. Morgan last year hired an additional 600 financial professionals across the Asia Pacific region, expanding its local on-ground presence, enhancing its range of market leading products and elevating its client servicing capabilities. 

About Biman Bangladesh Airlines Ltd.

Founded in 1972, Biman Bangladesh Airlines Ltd. ("Biman") is 100% owned by the Government of Bangladesh. A member of the International Air Transport Association ("IATA"), Biman operates an international network spanning 19 destinations in Asia and Europe through its fleet of 11 aircraft. In 2010-11, the airline carried a total of 1.62 million passengers and 32,838 tons of cargo. Having placed the single largest order in its history of 10 new Boeing Aircraft, substantial growth in fleet size, passenger and cargo uplift and destinations is expected. The airline is IOSA registered. 

About J.P. Morgan Treasury Services

J.P. Morgan's Treasury Services business is a full-service provider of innovative cash management, trade, liquidity, commercial card and escrow services -- specifically developed to meet the challenges treasury professionals face today. More than 135,000 corporations, financial institutions, governments and municipalities in over 180 countries and territories entrust their business to J.P. Morgan. J.P. Morgan Treasury Services is one of the world's largest providers of treasury management services and a division of JPMorgan Chase Bank, N.A., member FDIC. More information can be found at J.P. Morgan Treasury Services. 

About JPMorgan Chase & Co.

JPMorgan Chase & Co. (NYSE: JPM) is a leading global financial services firm with assets of $2.2 trillion and operations in more than 60 countries. The firm is a leader in investment banking, financial services for consumers, small business and commercial banking, financial transaction processing, asset management and private equity. A component of the Dow Jones Industrial Average, JPMorgan Chase & Co. serves millions of consumers in the United States and many of the world's most prominent corporate, institutional and government clients under its J.P. Morgan and Chase brands. Information about JPMorgan Chase & Co.JPMorgan Chase & Co..


----------



## F-16_Falcon

*Bangladesh drew worth $913 million as foreign direct investment in 2010*

Investors, traders fear slowed-down economy this fiscal

Lowest in the region!


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

*Govt inks deal with ADB* 

Dhaka, August 10 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; With the rapid urbanisation generating formidable challenges for city dwellers, the Bangladesh government has inked a US$ 120 million 'soft' loan agreement with the Asian Development Bank (ADB) to kick off its 'City Region Development Project'.

The five-year project (2011-2016) for US$ 184.70 million will focus on improving the urban environment, infrastructure and services.

Economic Relations Division (ERD)'s secretary M Musharraf Hossain Bhuiyan and ADB's Bangladesh Resident Mission's country director Thevakumar Kandiah signed the pact on behalf of their respective sides in the capital on Wednesday.

The loan that has to be repaid by 32 years &#8211; an eight year grace period at an annual interest rate of 1 percent and 1.5 percent for the balance of the term &#8211; will be used to overhaul Dhaka and Khulna city corporations.

The Local Government Engineering Division is the leading executing agency.

The loan will be used to improve urban environment and infrastructure services based on effective regional urban planning, the secretary said.

He said German government owned banking group KfW would give US$ 14.7 million as grant while the Bangladesh government would inject another US$ 50 million in the project.

"The project aims to increase the growth potential and environmental sustainability of these two city regions," the ADB country director said.

He said the project implementation would proceed 'quickly and rapidly'.

Along with the physical improvements to water, drainage, waste management, and urban transport, the project will incorporate a pilot programme that will install energy-efficient water pumps and solar-powered street lights.

The project will also review and update the existing Dhaka Metropolitan Development Plan, and draw up a framework for integrated, coordinated regional development.

Feasibility studies of the future projects, including one for a proposed satellite city in Savar, will also be carried out.

Support will be given to help municipal agencies improve their capabilities for urban planning, tax assessment, tax collection, human resource management and public participation.

With the fresh loan agreement, ADB's total loan to Bangladesh stands at over US$ 11 billion, according to the Economic Relations Division.

ADB is one of the biggest multilateral developmental partners for Bangladesh since 1973, when the country became its member.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

*Every Mhz of spectrum of mobile communication to cost Tk 1.5bn*

Dhaka, Aug 9 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; The mobile operators will have to pay Tk 1.5 billion for every megahertz of GSM 1800 and 900 bands as spectrum allocation fee.

The decision came, following repeated protests from the four operators, on Tuesday at a meeting with the prime minister, said telecommunications minister Rajiuddin Ahmed Raju.

At a press conference at the Secretariat he expressed hope that the operators should be happy with the new decision.

The operators &#8212; Grameenphone, Banglalink, Robi and Citycell &#8212; will have to pay the spectrum fee for the first time.

The draft guideline of Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC), published on Jan 20, proposed Tk 3 billion for GSM 900 band and Tk 1.5 billion for GSM 1800 band.

Raju said the guideline would be finalised by Sept 15.

All fees for licence renewal and spectrum allocation would be payable in four instalments, with 49 percent mandatory payment to be made by November this year.

Secretary Sunil Kanti Bose said the operators will have to pay the government five percent of their income. "Social obligation fee has also been cut down to 1 percent of profits from 1.5 as proposed initially."

He said the decisions came following discussions with the mobile operators. "Hope, they won't have any objection now."

BTRC chairman Zia Ahmed on Apr 24 said the fees were logical as the companies did not pay any fees in the past 15 years. "They got spectrum for free. If they had paid the fees, Tk 52 billion would have been collected."

Zia also said, "They will earn Tk 2 trillion in the next 15 years. So, they should have no problem in paying the fees."

There are five GSM and one CDMA service providers who have some 75 million subscribers. Over 10 million people in the country are enjoying internet service, 94 percent of whom access through mobile.


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

*New currency notes to hit market Thursday*

Dhaka, Aug 9 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Currency notes of five different denominations with picture of the Father of the Nation Sheikh Mujibur Rahman will be released on Thursday.

Bangladesh Bank has published the photographs of these notes of Tk 2, Tk 5, Tk 100, Tk 500 and Tk 1000 denominations.

A press statement from the central bank said on Tuesday that initially, these new-design notes will be issued only from the Motijheel office. However, later these notes will be available at all offices of the bank and also at commercial banks.

Right now, only notes of Tk 5 and Tk 500 have the photograph of Bangabandhu embossed on them.

A central bank official said on March 4 of 1972, as first currency notes of Bangladesh, only Tk 1, Tk 5, Tk 10 and Tk 100 were issued, and they all carried the picture of Bangabandhu. But later, successive governments withdrew those notes to replace with new ones.

In 1996, the Awami League government again issued currency notes of Tk 10 and Tk 500 denominations, bearing Bangabandhu's image. Later in 2009, the government also issued Tk 1, Tk 2 and Tk 5 coins with Sheikh Mujib's image.

Tk 2 denomination notes will have the signature of finance secretary Mohammad Tareq while notes of Tk 5, 100, 500 and Tk 1000 denominations will bear the signature of Bangladesh Bank governor Atiur Rahman.

Bangabandhu's picture and those of National Monument will be displayed on the left side of each of these notes made with synthetic-mixed paper.

On the opposite of Tk 2 notes will be photo of Central Shaheed Minar, Tk 5 notes will have the picture of Naogaon Kusumba Mosque, Tk 100 notes Tara Mosque photo, Tk 500 notes will display farming and Tk 1000 notes will have the photo of Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban (national assembly building).

Each note will contain watermark of Bangabandhu's picture, replacing the photos of the Royal Bengal Tiger and the national flower 'Shapla' (water lily).

However, apart from the new notes, all the existing notes and coins will also be exchangeable in the market, said the statement.


----------



## Skies

*India's Emmsons offers $329.11/T wheat to Bangladesh*

_Wednesday, 17 August 2011 19:00_

DHAKA: India's Emmsons International Limited made the lowest offer at $329.11 a tonne, including CIF liner out, in a Bangladesh tender that opened on Wednesday to buy 50,000 tonnes of wheat, a food official said.

Seven bidders took part in the tender, issued by the state grains buyer early this month as part of efforts to replenish government inventories.

The offer is $24.11 a tonne higher than in a previous tender that opened on Aug. 1, in which a domestic firm submitted the lowest offer of $305 a tonne.






Emmsons also secured another Bangladesh tender to supply a similar quantity of wheat at $309.11 a tonne.

Traders said the source for the wheat could be Black Sea region although Emmsons supplied more than 400,000 tonnes of wheat, mostly Australian, to Bangladesh in the year to June.

The government has turned to the wheat market after bulk buying of rice in the last fiscal year that ended in June, as prices slid after Russia and Ukraine resumed normal export flows.

On Tuesday, the government signed a memorandum to buy wheat from Ukraine but failed to reach any conclusion on an earlier Kiev offer to supply 100,000 tonnes to the South Asian country at $365 a tonne, which Bangladeshi officials said was high.

An official team from Ukraine is now visiting Bangladesh.

"The signing has created an opportunity to buy from them in a state-to-state deal," Ahmed Hossain Khan, director general of the state grains buyer, said.

"Their earlier offer has also been discussed, including price and other terms and conditions. But it will take time to strike the deal," he told Reuters on Wednesday.

Bangladesh, which buys around 3 million to 4 million tonnes of wheat a year, is likely to lead the way in Asia in switching to Black Sea supplies.

Bangladesh's imports of wheat and rice surged to 5.3 million tonnes in the last fiscal year, from 3 million the year before, putting additional pressure on its balance of payments.

Rice and wheat imports are likely to drop in the current fiscal year, but food officials and analysts said Bangladesh could emerge as a major buyer again if prices of the staples remain high in the domestic market or if any natural disasters cut output.


----------



## Skies

*Energy-hungry Bangladesh strikes new gas reserve*
_Wed Aug 17, 2011 2:12pm GMT_


DHAKA Aug 17 (Reuters) - Bangladesh has struck a gas reserve at a newly discovered field at a time when the country is facing acute gas shortages, a senior energy official said on Wednesday.

A gas structure at Sundalpur in southern Noakhali district has been discovered by the state-run Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration Company (Bapex).

"Today we started a well test to determine its exact reserve," said Bapex Managing Director Mortuza Ahmad Faruque.

"The reserve could be small but we are expecting 10-12 million cubic feet of gas may be extracted per day and it would be commercially viable," he told Reuters.

The gas has been found 1,400 metres under ground and the pressure is good, he added.

Bangladesh, with about 13 trillion cubic feet of probable and recoverable gas reserves, has been facing an acute supply crisis, with production totalling around 2,000 million cubic feet per day against demand of more than 2,500 mmcfd.

The widening gap prompted the government to stop giving new gas connections to industrial and manufacturing firms as well as households since 2010, curbing economic growth.

The government, under growing public furry over utility shortages, hopes to add about 1 billion cubic feet of natural gas per day to the national grid by the end of 2012, with a deal signed with U.S. energy giant ConocoPhilips to explore gas and oil in the Bay of Bengal. (Reporting by Ruma Paul; Editing by Anis Ahmed and Jason Neely)

Energy-hungry Bangladesh strikes new gas reserve | Agricultural Commodities | Reuters


----------



## Skies

*Clarkson professor to advise Bangladesh government on air quality*

_CLEAN AIR: Clarkson professor will travel to Bangladesh, on behalf of World Bank
By GABRIELLE HOVENDON
TIMES STAFF WRITER
WEDNESDAY, AUGUST 17, 2011_

Watertown Daily Times | Clarkson professor to advise Bangladesh government on air quality

POTSDAM &#8212; Clarkson University&#8217;s Philip K. Hopke wants to clear the air overseas.

Mr. Hopke, director of Clarkson&#8217;s Institute for a Sustainable Environment and Clarkson&#8217;s Center for Air Resources Engineering and Science, has been named a World Bank air quality consultant to the People&#8217;s Republic of Bangladesh. 

As a consultant, Mr. Hopke will spend two to three months annually for the next three years working to strengthen Bangladesh&#8217;s air-quality management.

&#8220;The World Bank has been actively helping several governments in South Asia to improve their air quality, particularly in their capitals,&#8221; Mr. Hopke said. &#8220;At this stage they have loaned $62 million to the government of Bangladesh to help them, particularly in the areas of the transport sector and in brick production, to make changes to significantly improve air quality.&#8221;

Dhaka, the capital of Bangladesh and one of the world&#8217;s most populous cities, has a population of more than 14 million people and a concentration of airborne particular matter that exceeds World Health Organization guidelines. Emissions from brick kilns, diesel-run vehicles, refuse burning and road dust have contributed to rising levels of pollutants in the city.

According to Mr. Hopke, the government of Bangladesh has already worked to switch its vehicles from liquid fuels to compressed natural gas, but there remains much work to do in the country. 

A member of the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency&#8217;s Clean Air Scientific Advisory Committee, Mr. Hopke also has been collaborating with scientists in Bangladesh about air quality problems and concerns for the past two decades.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a matter of helping them plan, helping train them to use tools that are available for quality planning and come up with a comprehensive strategy that will both be cost-effective and practical to implement,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I&#8217;d like to see them making significant movement towards a comprehensive long-term strategy that will get their air quality in line with international norms for the protection of public health.&#8221;

Mr. Hopke, who has been a professor at Clarkson since 1989, was approached by the World Bank for the consultancy, which will begin on Nov. 1. 

According to the World Bank&#8217;s Clean Air and Sustainable Environment Project, a 20 to 80 percent reduction in exposure to urban air pollution in Bangladesh would help save at least 1,200 lives and $170 million in health costs annually.

&#8220;Now people have recognized that this really is a problem for both health and further development, and that&#8217;s part of the reason why the World Bank has gotten involved in a number of these locations,&#8221; Mr. Hopke said. &#8220;We hope that we can work with them to really improve air quality. They&#8217;ve made some good steps, and we want to just keep them moving in the right direction.&#8221;


----------



## mil-avia

*German firm receives 2 more ships* 







Jul 29th, 2011 

Chittagong, July 29 (bdnews24.com) -- Two ice-class oceangoing vessels made by local firm Western Marine Shipyard have been handed over to their German importer.

Shipping minister Shahjahan Khan delivered them to Grona Shipping Limited of Germany at a programme at the marine workshop of Chittagong Port on Friday.

The minister also handed over pilot vessel 'PV Rakkhi' to Chittagong Port Authority and formally inaugurated ro-ro ferry 'Birshreshtha Mohammad Ruhul Amin' manufactured by the local firm.

Managing director of Grona Shipping, who earlier received four commercial ships from the same Bangladeshi firm, was given EMS Tide and EMS Wave by the minister.

The ferry was received by Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Corporation chairman Golam Mostafa Kamal, while the other by shipping secretary Abdul Mannan Hawlader.

Managing director of Western Marine Mohammad Sakhawat Hossain said the ships for Grona Shipping were built at a cost of Tk 1 billion each while the two others at Tk 420 million.

The ferry, capable of carrying 27 trucks and 370 passengers, would run on the Mawa-Char Janajat and Mawa-Madaripur routes, while 'PV Rakkhi' will be used as a transport vessel for the sailors and officials of ships anchored on the outer anchorage of the port. 


*Related news & photos in post # 1032*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh textile millers threaten to shut

_Published August 21, 2011
| Reuters_

DHAKA (Reuters) - Textile manufacturers in Bangladesh said *they might be forced close their factories unless the government acts to provide more cash incentives and restrictions on imported yarn and fabrics from India.*

"Without these measures we can not survive," said Jahangir Alamin, president of Bangladesh Textile Mills Association.

*He told Reuters in an interview on Sunday that the manufacturing firms also can not utilize their capacity due to shortages of gas and electricity.*

The government is considering these issues after meeting on Sunday, but no specific decisions were announced.

There are more than 1,300 primary textile manufacturing factories in Bangladesh's textile sector with a total investment of more than $4.0 billion, which help the country to save huge foreign exchange.

"Now we are able to supply up to 80 percent and 40 percent of fabrics for the export-oriented knit and woven industries respectively," Alamin said

Readymade garments are the principal export earner for Bangladesh, and also the biggest employer, after agriculture, in the country.

*The textile mills could not use more than 35 percent of their production capacity due to a lack of electricity and gas supplies, Alamin said.*

He added that business conditions deteriorated further due to relaxation of rules of origin by the European Union earlier in the year.

*Bangladesh at present suffers daily shortages of up to 2,000 megawatts of electricity and 500 million cubic feet of gas due to demand that is growing much faster than output.
*
"Besides, we had to buy cotton at exorbitant prices from the international market during the March-April this year, but now the market rate of cotton has dropped to less than half of its procurement rate."

Purchasing cotton at high price caused the millers to incur substantial losses, to the extent that many factories became unable to continue production.

*Alamin said that cotton-exporting India frequently changed its trade policies according to the state of demand but Bangladesh did not take any measure as such, that pushed its textile sector to an uneven competition.
*
"India has been giving cash support at the rate of over 25 percent in different stages to its textile sector," he said.

"Recently, India has declared 7.67 percent cash incentive on export of knit and woven fabrics and yarn, effective from April 1, 2011. The new measure has come as another severe blow for us," Alamin added.

The BTMA president said that due to an increasing trend of importing yarn and woven and knit fabrics at rates dictated by ups and downs in international cotton market, the local millers in Bangladesh are suffering.

"Local garment factory owners have been importing knit and woven fabrics from India at prices lower than our production cost, but the government did not take any initiative to check the import despite repeated requests," Alamin said.

"As a result, Bangladeshi millers have a stockpile of 2.5 million tons of unsold yarn, worth $121 million."

Bangladesh imported 278 million kgs of yarn and fabric in the first half of 2011, which is 25 percent higher than in the same period of last year, according to government and BTMA statistics.

(Reporting by Serajul Islam Quadir; Editing by Anis Ahmed and Hans-Juergen Peters)

Bangladesh Textile Millers Threaten To Shut | FoxBusiness.com


----------



## Evil Flare

Skies 

But i thought BD was doing better . my own relatives are opening textiles factory there soon ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Aamir Zia said:


> Skies
> 
> But i thought BD was doing better . my own relatives are opening textiles factory there soon ..



Like everything else, garments industries also dying under this Awami thug league. The main highway that carry the finish goods to port city has been destroy due to lack maintenance. They have done nothing but promote dead mujib and fulfilled Bhartis wishes for last 2.5 years. Their contribution to improve the qualities of life is so far zero, zip, nada, sifar. 

I wish your relative good luck.


----------



## Skies

KIT digital Powers the Launch of Maasranga, Bangladesh's First Integrated Digital, HD and 3G-Enabled Broadcast Network

_KIT Digital Inc
KITD | 8/23/2011 8:30:24 AM
NEW YORK, NY and PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC, Aug 23, 2011 (MARKETWIRE via COMTEX News Network) --_

KIT digital, Inc. (NASDAQ: KITD), a premium cloud-based software solutions and technology services provider for multi-screen video delivery, was selected by Maasranga, a part of the Bangladesh-based communications, IT and healthcare conglomerate, Square Group, to help it launch the first fully IP-based digital, HD and 3G-enabled rich media network in Bangladesh. 

The project involves the green-field development of Maasranga's central infrastructure and studio facilities, which feature state-of-the art production and post-production capabilities and a fully automated, IP-based digital delivery workflow. By implementing the KIT Platform, KIT digital's broadband video head-end software-based solution, the network can more efficiently and cost-effectively produce, manage and deliver premium content to audiences anytime, anywhere. 

"Maasranga made an ambitious commitment to deploy the most advanced broadcast technology, in keeping with Bangladesh's ongoing emergence, and through our partnership with KIT we are setting the groundwork to transition into multi-platform distribution over digital terrestrial, satellite, and IP networks, with single-point ingestion and asset management," said Syed Fahim Munaim, CEO of Maasranga. "In working with KIT digital, we are leapfrogging our competitors by incorporating integrated HD and OTT technologies into our multi-platform offering. This is an exciting time for the Bangladeshi broadcast market." 

Maasranga Television, the group's brand new 24-7 news channel, will highlight the history, culture and ongoing development of Bangladesh in addition to airing topical financial, political and culture news. As the fastest growing zone in today's global economy, Asia is witnessing rapid technological progression in the field of digital media. The way people communicate, distribute and consume media is evolving as younger audiences and the new middle class embrace multi-screen content. 

Maasranga TV went on air on July 30th with an hour-long inaugural broadcast ceremony held at the Radisson Water Garden Hotel in Dhaka, Bangladesh. The ceremony was hosted by Bangladesh's Information and Cultural Affairs Minister, Abul Kalam Azad, and the Chairman of Square Group, Samson H Chowdhury. 

Ashish Mukherjee, senior vice president, Asia-Pacific, KIT digital, commented: "Maasranga will deliver the best in premium content through its various media platforms to its viewers across Bangladesh. Our partnership with Maasranga is enabling us to match the best in video technology with our specialized integration services to meet specific network needs. We are proud to be working with the Square Group in its advancement of the Bangladeshi media environment." 

KIT digital staff have been on the ground in Dhaka over the last several months implementing the KIT Platform, integrating partners' hardware and software technologies and developing efficient ongoing workflow processes for internal Maasranga staff that will support the network for years to come. Project partners and their respective products include: 

-- Grass Valley Aurora Production suite, K2 Media Servers with 48TB of
Storage, 12 Ediius Editing, 2x Kayak HD Vision Mixers, Maestro master
control, Trinix Router with Jupiter control panel and GeckoFlex
modular for the two Studios, PCRs and Mastercontrol room
-- Aveco Astra Automation and Media Asset Management
-- Octopus Newsroom Control System
-- WASP 3D On-air graphics
-- FrontPorch Diva for Archive and Storage
-- Panasonic P2 HD camera for Studios, ENG & EFP
-- HD DSNG from Advent for OB contribution
-- Trilogy Talkback Intercom Matrix
-- Autoscript Teleprompters


About KIT digital, Inc. KIT digital (NASDAQ: KITD) is a premium provider of end-to-end video management software and related services. The KIT Platform, the company's cloud-based video asset management system, enables enterprise, media & entertainment and network operator clients to produce, manage and deliver multi-screen socially-enabled video experiences to audiences wherever they are. KIT digital services more than 2,300 clients in 50+ countries, including some of the world's biggest brands, such as Airbus, The Associated Press, BBC, Best Buy, Bristol-Myers Squibb, Disney-ABC, FedEx, Google, HP, MTV, News Corp, Telecom Argentina, Telefonica, Universal Studios, Verizon, Vodafone and Volkswagen. KIT digital maintains executive offices in New York and its operational headquarters in Prague, Czech Republic, with offices in 21 countries around the world. Visit the company at KIT digital | Leading Provider of Video Asset Management Solutions or follow on Twitter at KIT digital, Inc. (@KITdigital) on Twitter. 

KIT digital Contact: Adam Davis Global Communications Manager Tel. +1-609-468-9500 Email Contact KIT digital Investor Relations Contact: Matt Glover or Geoffrey Plank Liolios Group, Inc. Tel. +1-949-574-3860 Email Contact 

SOURCE: KIT digital, Inc. 

Marketwire - Contact Form Marketwire - Contact Form 
Copyright 2011 Marketwire, Inc., All rights reserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*The Bangladesh Post Office  an unexpected source of branchless banking innovation*

by Chris Bold : Wednesday 31 August 2011

On a recent visit to Bangladesh Sarah Rotman and I met with Post Office Director General, Mobasherur Rahman, at his office in the middle of busy downtown Dhaka to hear about his foray into the world of branchless banking.

Rahman escorts us through winding corridors, deep into the heart of the Bangladesh Post Office headquarters, to a room unlike any other in the enormous building. Outside an innocuous looking door are about twenty pairs of shoes watched over by a small security camera. We were politely asked to remove our shoes and were shown into the room.

The Post Office now offers two branchless banking services. The longest established service, which was launched in March 2010, is the Electronic Money Transfer Service (EMTS) which allows customers to instantly send money from one branch to a friend or relative who can pick up the funds at 2,000 of the 10,000 post office branches. EMTS, it is envisaged, will soon replace the traditional money order. Post office staff use either a web interface, for those with internet connectivity, or a menu on a specially equipped mobile phone to key in information about the sender and receiver. There is also an option for a free text to be sent to the recipient notifying them of the transfer.

As we enter we are greeted by a blast of icy air from a room where the environment is carefully controlled  other post office staff have to brave the Dhaka heat and humidity with only the aid of a fan. In front of us is a small call center where half a dozen people are answering questions from post office staff and customers about the service. The other half of the room is taken up with huge server racks and we watch as transactions are processed, flashing up on the screen for a few seconds before the next transaction takes its place. Over two million transfers have now been carried out and the system now processes 14,000 transactions per day. As if to answer our questions about what happens in the event of a power cut, the lights momentarily dim and we hear a generator automatically start up in the background. The servers keep humming throughout and there is no let-up in the transactions popping up on the screen.

The other service that has been launched more recently is a Post Office Cash Card. The card looks like a bank ATM card and comes in a smart plastic wallet to protect it from the elements. The next day we visit one of the post offices in Dhaka to sign up for an account. The card does not bear the name of the holder, so you can sign up and walk out of the branch in the same day with your account active. It costs Tk45 (US $0.60) to open the account, or you can get a card with your name and picture for Tk110 (US $1.50) if you are willing to wait a few days for the card. The card allows you to safely store money and it is free to make deposits. Customers are charged 1% for withdrawals. The Post Office will be rolling out more POS devices to an increasing number of branches over the coming months.

Leaving the post office with our new cards in our wallets, we reflect on the reasons for the success of the services. One reason may have to do with incentives. In Bangladesh the Post Master in each branch is paid a commission for each transaction that is processed. Commissions are higher if the Post Master is required to use his or her own funds if the branch runs out of cash (they are paid back the following day from a regional office). This is in stark contrast to an initiative launched by the Pakistan Post Office in partnership with Mobile Network Operator Mobilink. In Pakistan no incentives were provided to staff who therefore had no motivation to learn a seemingly complex system and the service languished at small scale having processed less than 100 transactions when we last met with them.

Another reason for the success is almost certainly the personal commitment, vision and drive of Mobasherur Rahman. You can read more about his efforts to digitize the Bangladesh Post Office in Universal Postal Union magazine.


----------



## Al-zakir

Deep seaport of strategic importance to Bangladesh: China

Beijing ready to set up road, rail links with Dhaka thru Myanmar






Reported on: January 22, 2012 14:28 PM

Dhaka, Jan 22 (UNB) - China says Bangladeshs proposed deep seaport in Sonadia Island is of strategic importance to the country and is helpful to become the regional transportation and logistic centre.

So long Bangladesh side shows enough will and determination, this project can obtain positive progress very soon, outgoing Chinese Ambassador Zhang Xianyi made the remarks in his pre-departure interview with UNB on Saturday.

During Prime Minister Sheikh Hasinas visit to Beijing last year, Bangladesh sought the Chinese assistance to build the deep seaport.

The Ambassador said Chinese enterprises have advanced technologies, equipments and ample funds. 

He said China Harbour Engineering Company Ltd., having rich experience in this sector, has set up its office in Dhaka and is ready to participate in this project in commercial manner.

Xianyi said Chinese enterprises are also ready to cooperate with enterprises from other countries to jointly take part in this project.

Asked about the much talked about tri-nation road and rail links, he said China stands ready to work together with Bangladesh and Myanmar to establish the road and railway links among the three countries at an earlier date.

There are already several routes that connect China and Myanmar. For routes between Bangladesh and Myanmar, I hope Bangladesh can have more consultation with Myanmar to push this process forward.

The Ambassador said the Chinese side always attaches importance to the connectivity among China, Bangladesh and Myanmar.

We believe, this is conducive to the economic, cultural, people to people links, and to peace and stability of this region.

Asked about Chinese assistance in dredging of riverbeds in Bangladesh, Ambassador Xianyi said that against the backdrop of climate change, river dredging becomes even more important.

Each year, the Chinese government provides training to Bangladeshi officials and technicians, he said. 

On September last year, he said China Harbour Engineering Company Ltd was selected to implement a project for Jamuna River dredging (14 kms).

Asked about the construction of the 7th and 8th Friendship Bridges, the ambassador said that the construction contract on the 7th China-Bangladesh Friendship Bridge at Kajirtek was signed on January 3 this year and the works will start very soon.

About the 8th Friendship Bridge, he said consultations are going on between the two countries and hopefully, there will be a positive result soon.

Asked about bilateral trade and economic cooperation, Xianyi said the two-way trade volume in the first 11 months of 2011 reached US$ 7.5 billion with an increase of 21.3 percent compared with the same period in 2010.

Bangladeshs export to China reached US$ 400 million, an increase of 79.5 percent, while the Chinese investment in Bangladesh in 2011 amounted to more than US$ 200 million.

Ambassador Xianyi said Bangladesh and China signed agreements on introduction of 3G technology and expansion of 2.5G network as well as construction of Shahjalal Fertilizer Factory. The construction work will start very soon.


Besides, China exempted debts of Bangladesh worth more than 600 million RMB.

Asked about providing duty-free access to more Bangladesh products, the Ambassador said that since July 1, 2010, China began offering zero tariff treatment to 4,762 Bangladesh products, covering 70 percent of Bangladesh exports to China.

As a result, he said Bangladeshs export to China has increased by 91 percent in 2010 and 79.5 percent in 2011.

As next step, China will increase this ratio to 97 percent, he said, adding Bangladeshi businesses can make full use of widely open Chinese market and increase their exports to China.

Replying to a question about easing visa regime for Bangladeshi businessmen and tourists, Xianyi said the Chinese embassy has already eased the visa procedure for Bangladeshi business community. 

In 2011, the Embassy of China issued visas to more than 20,000 Bangladesh citizens

UNBconnect... - Deep seaport of strategic importance to Bangladesh: China


----------



## Al-zakir

Probably not gonna happen so long Bharti stooge Awami in power but I am very much optimistic that soon there will be 
patriotic-nationalist government in place, then Bangladesh-China relation should reach new height. Must reach new height.


----------



## monitor

*Motorbike industry on rapid growth*




After achieving 35 percent rise in sales last year, the country&#8217;s motorcycle manufacturers are expecting that the industry will maintain a rapid growth in the next five years provided with prudent policy support, reports BSS.
The industry posted 25 percent growth in the last five years, which gave the motorbike manufacturers strong footing to maintain the growth at least at the already achieved level in the next five years, believe the industry people.
They, however, sought prudent policy support from the government, which would ensure adequate finance, uninterrupted power and gas supply and other utility facilities for steady development of this sector.
The observations were made today at meeting in the city, organised by the International Business Forum of Bangladesh (IBFB) on developing a Policy Guideline for Motorcycle Manufacturing Industry in Bangladesh.
Bangladesh Tariff Commission Chairman Dr. Md. Mozibur Rahman attended the meeting as the chief guest with IBFB president Mahmudul Islam Chowdhury in the chair.

Prof. Dr. M. Kamal Uddin of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) made a keynote presentation on the issues.
NBR member (Custom) Shah Alam Khan, industries ministry additional secretary A B M Khurshed Alam, Runner Group chairman Hafiur Rahman Khan, Atlas Bangladesh managing director Masud Ahmed, Uttara Group of companies executive diector Kazi Imdad Hossain and TVS Auto Bangladesh general manager (Finance) Biplop Kumar Roy, among other, took part in the discussion.

Mozibur Rahman said lack of coordination among the industry insiders hinder the formulation of policy guideline for this sector.
He urged the manufacturers and assemblers to formulate a joint proposal that would help the government to take necessary measures to propel the growth of this sector.

At present, Walton Automobiles and Runner Automobiles are manufacturing motorcycle in the country. Besides, Rood Master Ltd., Japanese Honda with local Engineering Group and Indian Bajaj are going to be manufacturers soon.
The Taka 900 crore industry currently employs a total of five lakh people. The annual capacity of local motorbike manufacturing capacity is three lakh, of which Walton produces two lakh and another one lakh by Runner Automobiles.

The two local manufacturers expected to increase the production capacity to 6-7 lakh in the next five years.

http://www.newstoday.com.bd/index.ph...ate=2012-01-06

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CZAR

I was a bit curious. Given the discussion about the economic landscape of BD, i was hoping that some of the members from BD could throw more light about the level of influence china has in BD's economy vis-a-vis india. Is the level of engagement higher with india due to the geographical and cultural context? Are chinese influences beginning to make an impact? And also about the perception and opinions of local commentators and masses about engaging with the two countries?


----------



## ebr77

Bangladesh enjoying heavy industry expansion, attracting Japan firms

TOKYO (Kyodo) -- Local companies in Bangladesh are aggressively diversifying into heavy machinery industries, offering a new window of opportunity for Japanese manufacturers in a promising Asian market with a population of some 160 million.

Topping the list of such firms is the Dhaka-based home electronics maker Walton High-Tech Industries Ltd., which is planning automobile production. The company, which started production in 2006 as the first domestic electronics manufacturer, said it hopes to begin making cars at its new plant next year.

Walton executives say they want to put three or four passenger car models on the market in the near future, possibly by tying up with some Japanese companies and gaining their technical support.

Walton is among the local companies rapidly expanding and growing into major exporters in Bangladesh, where the textile business has been the main industry and imported products have commanded large shares of the domestic market.

While grabbing a large market share in the domestic home appliance market with its low-priced products, Walton has expanded into motorcycle production.

Bangladesh has been seeing annual economic growth of around 6 percent in recent years and its government is seeking development of industrial clusters by setting up special economic zones.

Hoping to beat foreign rivals in establishing a presence in the promising market, a Japanese economic delegation led by the government-backed Japan External Trade Organization, known as JETRO, visited Bangladesh in February. Officials from about 40 Japanese companies including electronics and auto parts makers took part in the program, reflecting Japanese firms' growing interest in the country's cheap labor and economic growth.

Fast Retailing Co., which operates Uniqlo casual clothing stores in Japan and in some major cities abroad, is among the Japanese companies already operating in Bangladesh.

Some of the officials who visited the country cited concerns about lagging infrastructure development, but voiced hope for business potentials arising from gaining a foothold before more companies from around the world come into the market.

The head of JETRO's office in Bangladesh said the number of Japanese companies contacting the trade-promoting organization for information and advice about the Bangladesh market has doubled since around 2006.

Other rapidly growing industries in the country include shipbuilding. Propelled by technologies and business know-how brought by Bangladeshi-born engineers with overseas working experience, Western Marine Shipyard has been winning a series of orders from Europe and elsewhere for small vessels.

(Mainichi Japan) March 10, 2012

Bangladesh enjoying heavy industry expansion, attracting Japan firms - The Mainichi Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

*Declining import growth*

Usually a decline in import, provided it is by choice and not enforced, is a sign of strength of an economy. A negative import growth, other conditions remaining normal, is indeed a cause for celebration. Right now Bangladesh is experiencing an overall decline in import growth including negative import growth in certain areas. Now the important thing is to see if it has been the result of a natural choice or a compulsion arising out of economic crunch. Credibility will be in question if there is any attempt to justify the shrinkage in the growth rate to 13.63 per cent in the first seven months of the current fiscal year (FY) from about 44.0 per cent during corresponding period of the previous FY as a normal process. True, reduced food import has had a positive impact on the import bill but it cannot explain the belt-tightening necessitated by credit crunch and the stricter regulations imposed on opening of letters of credit (LCs) by the Bangladesh Bank (BB). 

With import orders showing a negative growth, the prospect of import payment further easing out is bright. Clearly the settlement of more import LCs valued at US$20.25 billion as against US$18.06 billion in the corresponding period of the previous fiscal only shows the carry-over impact of certain commodities of which capital machinery and raw materials for industries together have a large share. So far as import of raw materials is concerned, the trend is buoyant because most imported items are meant for the readymade garments sector which has happily recorded a significant growth. Sudden decrease in fresh LC opening for import of capital machinery does not augur well for the country because it is a clear indication of paucity of investment in the industrial and productive sector. This surely is a cause for serious concern. If fresh investment continues to dry up, it will slow down the rate of GDP (gross domestic product) growth. After all, the country is way behind reaching its saturated point of industrial growth. 

Surely the import pattern looks fluid. Although the central bank has categorised essential and non-essential items for import with emphasis on priority or the lack of it, there is no knowing how the coordination needed for maintaining market stability is done. Disruptions of the supply lines can push up prices of commodities to unusual level. So strict market monitoring is essential. Price volatility here has caused enough bleeding, any further chaos in the market following a sudden drop in LC opening of certain commodities can make the matter worse. Fortunately, the fear of having an ill effect of a ban imposed on export of cotton by India has been removed due to the withdrawal of the same. Some gains in the value of Taka against dollar are yet to reflect on the economy of the country. Reduction in import has to be matched by domestic production as has happened in the areas of food. Only then the country's economic growth will stabilise at a reasonable level.

Declining import growth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

DOEL-maker to strike OEM deal with Microsoft
Telephone Shilpa Shangstha Ltd, a Bangladesh-German joint venture company, is all set to ink an original equipment manufacturer agreement with the Microsoft Corporation within a couple of months under which the TSS will be authorised to use the computer titan&#8217;s Windows line of operating systems in its DOEL laptops.
A Microsoft team in last month visited the TSS plants in Tongi, Gazipur, the company managing director, Abu Sayed Khan, told New Age last week. 
&#8216;Then, on Sunday, a group of legal and finance officials of the Microsoft Corporation held a teleconference with key TSS officials, especially those related to the company&#8217;s DOEL laptop project,&#8217; the TSS chief executive officer said. He said, through the teleconference, the Microsoft experts had gleaned and gathered a comprehensive idea and knowledge about DOEL laptops, the laptop project and its aim and objectives, the extent of government support behind the TSS and its financial strength. 
&#8216;The Microsoft officials expressed their satisfaction about the outcome of the teleconference and said they would let us know when the proposed signing of an OEM agreement gets the final approval,&#8217; Abu Sayed said. 
He expects the deal to be struck within the next couple of months and said he was planning to invite Bill Gates, the ICT icon, to grace the agreement signing ceremony, if the Microsoft founder had the time. 
&#8216;The agreement will authorise us to use Microsoft operating systems and all Microsoft applications in our DOEL brand products, including laptops and netbooks, and also to sell Microsoft software, which will eradicate the use of pirated software in this country,&#8217; the TSS chief said in a dreamy mood. &#8216;The agreement will be a milestone for the country.&#8217; 
The TSS has already signed a non-disclosure agreement with the Microsoft Corporation, said TSS Plant and Commercial general manager AA Mohammmad Moyashir. &#8216;The agreement makes it a corporate taboo for both the companies to disclose any information about any of the processes of business of the other side to any third party,&#8217; he told New Age in hushed whispers.
Explaining the best advantage that Bangladeshi consumers would get once the OEM agreement is signed with the Microsoft, Doel Laptop Plant assistant engineer Muhammad Ferdous said, &#8216;The prices of Microsoft Windows operating systems and Microsoft Office software had been far beyond the capacity of the people of this country to afford. Under the OEM agreement, Microsoft will provide them that software for one-tenth of the actual prices.&#8217;
&#8216;Ninety-five per cent consumers in Bangladesh use pirated software of Microsoft, which always wants to stop that crime,&#8217; Ferdous said.

New Age | Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

CZAR said:


> I was a bit curious. Given the discussion about the economic landscape of BD, i was hoping that some of the members from BD could throw more light about the level of influence china has in BD's economy vis-a-vis india. Is the level of engagement higher with india due to the geographical and cultural context? Are chinese influences beginning to make an impact? And also about the perception and opinions of local commentators and masses about engaging with the two countries?



Dude honestly we are not at all interested to be under anybody's influence, be it China or India. We are basically building every industry from scratch--thanks to our visionary businessmen's. We aim to be the regional economic hub in S. Asia now. Providing good business deals, connectivity. A lot of things are in agenda, but it won't happen over night. Hope you get my point.

*Bangladesh says ConocoPhillips seeking more gas blocks*

(Reuters) - Bangladesh says U.S. energy firm ConocoPhillips (COP.N) is seeking to expand operations in the Bay of Bengal following a U.N. tribunal border ruling which cleared the way for more offshore oil and gas exploration in the region.

A senior energy official said on Sunday the U.S. company sought exploration rights in six new deep-water gas blocks in the Bay after a tribunal ruled last month in favor of Bangladesh in a decades-old maritime border dispute with Myanmar.

"The U.S. firm has expressed its willingness to get more blocks to explore oil and gas in the deep sea," said Muhammad Hussain Monsur, chairman of the state-run Bangladesh Oil, Gas and Mineral Corporation known as Petrobangla.

ConocoPhillips made no comment.

ConocoPhillips, which was awarded two deep-sea blocks by Bangladesh four years ago to explore oil and gas, has already completed seismic surveys in those blocks and is hoping to proceed with exploration work soon.

Neighboring Myanmar had previously protested against Bangladesh awarding the offshore blocks to explore gas and oil, claiming they overlapped Yangon's territorial waters.

"ConocoPhillips is now able to operate within the full area of DS-08-11 block as the maritime boundary dispute with Myanmar has been ended," Monsur said.

ConocoPhillips pledged to invest $110.66 million and offered a bank guarantee of the same amount for its two approved deep-water offshore blocks.

(Reporting By Serajul Quadir; Editing by Anis Ahmed and Mike Nesbit)

Bangladesh says ConocoPhillips seeking more gas blocks | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

Bangladesh's BAPEX eyes 1st offshore oil 

(Reuters) - State-run Bangladesh Petroleum Exploration and Production Company Ltd (BAPEX) hopes to launch its first offshore oil and gas exploration venture in July, its managing director said on Saturday.

The firm will bid in tenders for blocks in the Bay of Bengal in conjunction with a major international company, Mortuza Ahmed Faruque said, without naming the firm or indicating the likely value of the contracts.

Bidding for eight shallow-water oil and gas blocks is likely be held by the end of July, a government official said.

FREE GUIDES AND REPORTS FROM DIANOMIADVERTISEMENT
Research Report
Oil vs. Carbon vs. Gold- who will win?
Request Free Here
BAPEX currently produces 80 million cubic feet of gas per day from four onshore fields.

It runs a joint venture with Canada's Niko Resources and holds 10 percent stakes in onshore blocks operated by U.S. oil firm Chevron, Ireland's Tullow L> and Australia's Santos.

BAPEX is also in talks with China's state-owned Sinopec Shengli to develop four onshore gas fields in Bangladesh's Chittagong hills.

(Reporting By Serajul Quadir; Editing by Anis Ahmed, John Stonestreet)
Bangladesh's BAPEX eyes 1st offshore oil and gas venture | Reuters

*Global woes drag on Bangladesh exports*

DHAKA, April 8 | Sun Apr 8, 2012 6:15am EDT
(Reuters) - Bangladesh's exports in March fell 7.23 percent to $1.98 billion from a year earlier as a frail global economy bit its overseas sales, the country's Exports Promotion Bureau said on Sunday.

However, business leaders expect the pace of growth to pick up from May driven by readymade garments orders from western buyers but said the country is unlikely to achieve its 2011-12 exports target of $26.5 billion, a rise of 15 percent from the previous fiscal year.

Exports for July-March, the first nine months of the 2011-12 financial year, were up 10.36 percent to $17.88 billion, still 6.15 percent short of the target.

"Export will pick up from May and will continue to grow as more orders are coming from key western buyers," said Anwar-ul Alam Chowdhury, former president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association.

And orders for basic garments would continue to shift to Bangladesh from China, where costs are rising, he said.

Earnings from readymade garments in July-March rose 12 percent from the same period the previous year to $14 billion.

Exports surged 41.5 percent in the 2010-11 fiscal year to a record $23 billion, boosted by clothing sales after a dramatic shift in China's orders to the lower-cost South Asian country. Bangladesh's low labour costs have helped it join the global supply chain for clothing.

Garment export is one of the key drivers of the country's more than $100 billion economy, along with remittances from Bangladeshis working overseas. (Reporting by Ruma Paul; Editing by Anis Ahmed)

Global woes drag on Bangladesh exports | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

*
Walton opens seven new showrooms in UAE*
Walton, the countrys leading electronics, electrical and automobile brand, has recently opened seven new showrooms and store houses in the United Arab Emirates.
The showrooms opened in that countrys seven states including Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharja and Ras Al Khiam will sell fridge, television, motorcycle, mobile phone set, steam iron, etc.
After opening seven new showrooms, the number of Walton showrooms in that country has reached 10. Walton is also building a big size of warehouse in UAE. 
According to sources, Walton has taken a massive plan to export Walton brand products to different countries of Middle East, Europe, Africa and Asia.
As part of export plan, the new factory of Walton is going into production last of the next month. The factory will manufacture six lakh fridges annually following the demand of international market.
The company is building a big warehouse in the free zone area of Sharja and has a plan to build another warehouse in the Zebel Ali Port area of Dubai.
Sources also said Walton has planned to build its business hub in Dubai as it has become an international hub and centre of world business. From Dubai, Walton has already begun to supply its products to different Middle East countries including Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia and Iran. It has also planned to export products from Dubai to Ivory Cost, Cameron, Nigeria, Mali, Russia, Romania and Ukraine.
It can be here mentioned that about 15 lakh Bangladeshi people are living in the United Arab Emirates and Walton brand products have gained popularity among the Bangladeshi community due to tendency of patriotism. 
Walton has employed Md. Mokbul Trading LLC as its main distributor in Dubai. 
Mahmud Mamun, managing partner of Md. Mokbul Trading LLC, said We are taking preparation to send products to different places form Dubai as it is the business hub in the region.
Lokman Hossain Akash, chief of international marketing department of Walton, claimed that number of Walton product exporting countries would reach 50 within this year as Walton have been able to prove its products as world standard.
Udoy Hakim, senior deputy director and head of creative and publication department of Walton, said Walton is a giant in electronics, electrical and automobile sector and is becoming sensation. We want to familarize Made in Bangladesh in the world.
Walton brand products are now being exported to 11 countries.

Walton opens seven new showrooms in UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

*Walton opens seven new showrooms in UAE*

Walton, the countrys leading electronics, electrical and automobile brand, has recently opened seven new showrooms and store houses in the United Arab Emirates.
The showrooms opened in that countrys seven states including Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharja and Ras Al Khiam will sell fridge, television, motorcycle, mobile phone set, steam iron, etc.
After opening seven new showrooms, the number of Walton showrooms in that country has reached 10. Walton is also building a big size of warehouse in UAE. 
According to sources, Walton has taken a massive plan to export Walton brand products to different countries of Middle East, Europe, Africa and Asia.
As part of export plan, the new factory of Walton is going into production last of the next month. The factory will manufacture six lakh fridges annually following the demand of international market.
The company is building a big warehouse in the free zone area of Sharja and has a plan to build another warehouse in the Zebel Ali Port area of Dubai.
Sources also said Walton has planned to build its business hub in Dubai as it has become an international hub and centre of world business. From Dubai, Walton has already begun to supply its products to different Middle East countries including Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia and Iran. It has also planned to export products from Dubai to Ivory Cost, Cameron, Nigeria, Mali, Russia, Romania and Ukraine.
It can be here mentioned that about 15 lakh Bangladeshi people are living in the United Arab Emirates and Walton brand products have gained popularity among the Bangladeshi community due to tendency of patriotism. 
Walton has employed Md. Mokbul Trading LLC as its main distributor in Dubai. 
Mahmud Mamun, managing partner of Md. Mokbul Trading LLC, said We are taking preparation to send products to different places form Dubai as it is the business hub in the region.
Lokman Hossain Akash, chief of international marketing department of Walton, claimed that number of Walton product exporting countries would reach 50 within this year as Walton have been able to prove its products as world standard.
Udoy Hakim, senior deputy director and head of creative and publication department of Walton, said Walton is a giant in electronics, electrical and automobile sector and is becoming sensation. We want to familarize Made in Bangladesh in the world.
Walton brand products are now being exported to 11 countries.

Walton opens seven new showrooms in UAE


----------



## ebr77

Remittances surge to $10.6bn

Thu, May 3rd, 2012 9:16 pm BdST
Dhaka, May 3 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Overall remittances surged to over $10.6 billion during the first 10 months of the current financial year (July 2011-April 2012), which is 10.41 percent higher than the corresponding period last fiscal. 

Expatriate Bangladeshis had remitted $9.61 billion during the same period last year. 

"It's believed that the total remittance inflow will exceed $12 billion at the end of the financial year. This is due to various steps taken by the central bank to fetch remittances through banking channel," Bangladesh Bank governor Atiur Rahman told bdnews24.com on Monday expressing satisfaction over the positive trend of remittance inflow. 

The central bank released the remittance inflow data for July-April period on Thursday. 

According to the data, in April, the Bangladeshis working abroad remitted little over $1.08 billion &#8211; an 8 percent growth over the same period last year. 

The amount of remittances from about 7 million Bangladeshis in the last fiscal spanning from July 2010 to June 2011 stood at $11.65 billion with a six percent growth against $10.987 billion in the same period a year earlier. 

"The remittance inflow growth will be over 10 percent," the central bank governor expressed hope. 

Higher inflow of remittances has helped the foreign currency reserve go up. On Thursday, the forex reserve stood at $10.2 billion. 

The reserves had dipped to $9.2 billion in March after Bangladesh made two months' import payments of $900 million to the Asian Clearing Union. 

Apart from the positive remittance inflow, the forex reserve sped past the $10-billion mark also because the International Monetary Fund (IMF) on Apr 25 released $141 million as a part of its $987-million loan support to Bangladesh. 

A central bank official seeking anonymity told bdnews24.com that the reserves could dip below $10 billion after Bangladesh makes import payments for the last two months (March and April). 

bdnews24.com/arh/cs/skb/nir/2055h
Remittances surge to $10.6bn | Business | biz.bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

This thread is for sharing information about on going and up coming development projects in Bangladesh.Please refrain from any kind of comparison with other countries or cities.

*DCC projects:
*
Airport Road-Zia Colony Development (Currently underway)
Building of a ladies hostel (Currently underway)
3 new Wholesale Markets
Mirpur Grameen Bank-Agargaon Road Development
Amin Bazar Solid Waste Project
Tejgaon-Gulshan Shooting Club Bridge (Currently underway)
Rayer Bazar Graveyard
Dayagong, Dolpur and Sutrapur Cleaner Colony
Baribad-Mohammadpur Bus Stand
Construction of building in Mohammadpur for non-government people
Mayor Mohammed Hanif Flyover at Gulistan (Currently underway)
Road Underpass at Shahbagh Intersection
Improvement of Uttara Model Town (Currently underway)
Improvement of road around National Cricket Stadium (Currently underway)
Improvement of Dhanmondi Lake (Currently underway)
Installation of solar-powered LED street lights (Currently underway)
Mirpur Graveyard
Aftabnagar Graveyard
Mirpur-Cantonment By-Pass Road Development (Currently underway)
Ceramic Road Development
South Pallabi Road Development
Banani DCC Market (25 stories, Le Meridien Hotel on upper levels) (Currently underway)
Gulshan-2's Gulshan Centre Point home to DCC Market, Parking Complex and Commercial Complex (at current site of Gulshan DIT-2 Market)
Karwan Bazar multilevel parking lot
Dilkusha multilevel parking lot
Gulshan-1's City Trade Center home to DCC Market, Parking Complex and Commercial Complex (at current site of Gulshan DIT-1 Market)
Additional commercial market at Gulshan-2
Six 16 story apartment buildings at Mirpur Section 2 Block I (Currently underway)
Shapnonagar: One hundred twenty eight 12 story buildings at Mirpur Section 9
Two 14 story apartment buildings at Lalmatia
Residential cum Commercial building near Asad Avenue in Mohammadpur
Thirty three 14 story apartment buildings at Mirpur Section 16
Three 15 story buildings at Dohar

*RAJUK Current and Upcoming Projects:*

Repair Work and Rehab of Badda area roads
Paltan to Babu Bazaar Flyover
Uttara Apartments Project, Block A, Sector 18
Construction of Internal Roads at Uttara Sector 10
Construction of Roads at Gulshan-Baridhara Lake East Bank (Currently underway)
Construction of Bridge between Uttara Sectors 10 and 11
Reconstruction of Walkway at Park at Uttara Sector 3
Construction of Apartment Buildings at Badda RAJUK Staff Quarters
Extension of Madani Avenue from Pragati Sarani to Balu River (Currently underway)
Gulshan-Banani-Baridhara Lake Improvement & Beautification Project (Currently underway)
Uttara Lake Improvement & Beautification Project (Currently underway)
Widening of link Road from Indira Road to Phanthapath
Link Road from near Sonargaon Hotel to Mohakhali Rail Crossing (Currently underway)
Extension of Link Toad from Notre Dame College to Janapath
Constriction of Road from Bashabo Jame Mosque to Trimohonee to Shekher Bridge via Nandipara
Construction of Road from Kadamtali to Monikdee
Construction of different internal Roads at DND Area
20,000 Apartment at Purbachal New Town (Currently underway)
22,000 Apartment at Uttara Residential Area (3rd Phase)
10,000 Apartment at Jhilmil Residential Area (Currently underway)
Flyover at Golapsha Mazar (Gulisthan) to Babu Bazar for connecting Jhilmil Residential Area

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Henry

I heard 70% of Dhaka Lives in Slums. Very Sad.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Henry said:


> I heard 70% of Dhaka Lives in Slums. Can Bangladesh Rehabiliate them?



Its 33% now and it will reduce more when the garments will be shifted outside of dhaka... as majority of the garments workers lives in these slum Mr. Deepak.... but nice new name though...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## boltu

Over 2 million workers are working on 15000 building projects including 750 skyscrapers only in Dhaka 

30 storied AB bank tower

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## W.11

seeing a pakistani thread, why has every nationality started its own development thread?, please dont be a copycat!! even the thread title is the same


----------



## boltu

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3010955 said:


> seeing a pakistani thread, why has every nationality started its own development thread?, please dont be a copycat!! even the thread title is the same


I didn't find any popular synonym of development,any better suited preposition than 'in' and the name of the country is obvious.

Metro satellite city





BMW point Uttara





Concord Police Plaza





Unique Acropolis





Banani DCC

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

boltu said:


> I didn't find any popular synonym of development,any better suited preposition than 'in' and the name of the country is obvious.
> 
> Metro satellite city



What is the location of this Metro Satellite City....???


----------



## boltu

Yewar Tower





North tower Gulshan





Green Lavinia,Kakrail







CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> What is the location of this Metro Satellite City....???


don't know the exact location but i think it'll be somewhere near purbachal.

Bashundhara fitness center,Baridhara





Abahani sports complex,Dhanmondi





Global Grandeur





Borak tower

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nakki Nair

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3010955 said:


> seeing a pakistani thread, why has every nationality started its own development thread?, please dont be a copycat!! even the thread title is the same



Seeing other countries develop, pakistan also started developing! 

Please dont be a copycat, dont develop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

40 storied AK khan Tower, Chittagong





Bangladesh Military Academy Complex,Chittagong





Rupayan City Center,Chittagong





World Trade center 2,Chittagong





GD trade center,Chittagong





Sanmar Tower,Chittagong





World trade center,Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Each Red Dot identifies a proposed/under-construction Commercial Skyscraper to be completed by 2016

Tejgoan-Gulshan Link Road*






*Almost "100" Commercial Towers are underconstruction/proposed in the Area shown below!Count "red dots" to believe*

*Gulshan,Banani & Tejgoan-Gulshan Link Road*






*Dhaka Infrastructure Projects*






United height project...






AIUB permanent project...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## boltu

Gulshan tower





Unique Mehenur

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Nassa Diamond,Gulshan*







*Gulshan Club,Gulshan*






Ispafani Colony,Moghbazar(all buildings in existing colony to be torn down for this)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

why most photos are showing forbidden? They were wonderful. Keep posting


----------



## boltu

Child health care center





8 storied futuristic Mosque with glass Minaret





34 and 36 park road Baridhara





Multi storied parking





300000 sq.ft multi storied parking cum commercial space

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Khandker Tower,Gulshan*






*Cityscape Ltd Tower,Gulshan(right next to Khandker Tower,visible in pic above)*











*Mika Cornerstone,Uttara(opp. to BNS tower)*











*Lotus Kamal Tower 2,Gulshan*






*Hatirjheel Lake-Bridge-Driveway-Walkway Development Project,Center of Dhaka*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Rendering of some upcoming govt projects built by Prokolpo Upodeshta Ltd:






National Theatre Complex at Shilpakala Academy, Segunbagicha, Dhaka







National Art Gallery at Shilpakala Academy, Segunbagicha, Dhaka







National Archives Building at Sher-E-Bangla Nagar, Dhaka







National Music and Dance Centre at Shilpakala Academy, Segunbagicha, Dhaka






20-storied head office building of BSFIC at Motijheel C.A.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Just Announced:

Flora Telecom Tower





















Innstar Paradigm
Road 11 Banani
14 stories






Innstar TI
Tejgaon
13 stories






Baridhara Diplomats Tower
Rd 13, Baridhara Diplomatic Area






Abacus convention centre at Uttara

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Henry

Are there Renderings Only or Any Actual Constructions?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Siraj Garden,Progati Sarani(North Baridhara)






Al-Amin Center,Uttara






ANZ Huq Square,Banani Road 11






Al-Amin Tower,Kawranbazar(Next to Hatirjheel)








Henry said:


> *Are there Renderings Only or Any Actual Constructions?*



*Actual on going construction...*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

Why construction of hotel just beside zia airpot is stopped? ?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

BUET Central Mosque






Proposed Buddhist Statue at Kamalapur Buddhist Monastery








kobiraaz said:


> Why construction of hotel just beside zia airpot is stopped? ?



Tareque zia was involved with that...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Protik Ruposree at Banasree











A commercial building at Gulshan-1 beside DCC Market...






There are more than "180" Residential Towers that are currently "underconstruction/proposed" in Gulshan,Banani and Baridhara.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Upcoming projects at Kawranbazar Commercial District







Shikhara Coventina,Gulshan







Doreen Suites,Gulshan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talha Khan Abid

Sir these buildings look false.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Hateerjheel project... demo prepared by a BRAC University architectural student as part of his thesis ...








Mi dong tu long said:


> Sir these buildings look false.



lol why do you think so!!!

These are not genuine for sure but these are under construction...

*Jatrabari gulistan flyover*






*MIRPUR-Trumpet Interchange.mpg *






*Dhaka Elevated Expressway...*






*Metro Rail Transit (MRT) Line 6 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Mi dong tu long said:


> Sir these buildings look false.



Yes, I think, you are very right. Many of the buildings are shown in models only and some of these may be under construction or will be constructed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Construction of one corporate tower in Gulshan






Rupayan Karim tower





Confidence tower 





20 storied SA tower and 18 storied BFD tower





Lotus kamal tower 2





600000 sq.ft international shopping plaza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

Casablanca Gulshan





Crystal palace Gulshan




and ongoing construction





Delta life insurance tower construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Laila tower









Unknown highrise construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Dhaka Chittagong 4 Lane Highway Project Animation.wmv *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

On going/ Up coming projects in Chittagong......

01.Title of The Project: Development of Two-Level Highway along the bank of Karnafully river from Sadarghat to Kalurghat of Chittagong City.

Estimated Cost: TK. 580 crore(approx.) (US $ 100 million)

Brief Description: Development of Two-Level Highway along the bank of Karnafully river (from Sadarghat to Kalurghat) having different levels for light and heavy vehicles. The lower level road immediately above the tide level at the river side will be used for light vehicles movement and upper level road for heavy vehicle movement at the same time. Moreover, the lower level road will be used to serve the purpose of river side recreational activities along with boating and angling facilities for the city dwellers.

Length: 12 km. (approx.)
Width: 200 ft.
Cost/km: TK. 48 crore(approx.)

02.Title of The Project: Development of Elevated Expressway from Dewnhat to CEPZ of Chittagong City.

Estimated Cost: TK. 256 Crore(approx.) US $ 44 million

Brief Description: Development of Elevated Expressway/Fly-Over from Dewanhat to CEPZ (Chittagong Export Processing Zone) of the city aimed at mitigating traffic congestion in the main arteries of the city. The cost recovery of the project would be made from toll/tax collected from the vehicles using the Fly-Over/Expressway facility developed for the same.

Length: 8 km. (approx.)
Width: 48 ft. (4 lane)
Cost/km: TK. 32 crore(approx.)

03.Title of The Project: Development of Marine Driveway along the coastal Embankment of Chittagong City.

Estimated Cost: TK. 935 Crore(approx.) US $ 161 million

Brief Description: Development of 17 km. long Marine Driveway along the coastal Embankment of Chittagong City (having Mono-Rail Track at the country side).

Length: 17 km. (approx.)
Width: 6 lane roadway.
Cost/km: TK. 32 crore(approx.)

04.Title of The Project: Implementation of 10 MW Power Generation Projects in the city.

Estimated Cost: TK. 580 Crore(approx.) US $ 100 million

Brief Description: Implementation of 10 MW Power Generation Projects at different locations of the city on BOT basis to over come the prevailing "Load Shedding" problem in the city.

10 units Power Plant.

05.Title of The Project: Implementation of "Chittagong City Health Development Program" with 1000 bed Hospital.

Estimated Cost: TK. 630 Crore(approx.) US $ 108.5 million

Brief Description: Implementation of "Chittagong City Health Development Program" with 1000 bed Modern Hospital along with necessary health academic facility.

Area: 20 Acre (Approx.)

06.Title of The Project: High -rise Dormitories for the female Garment Workers near CEPZ in the city.

Estimated Cost: TK. 100 Crore(approx.) US $ 17.25 million.

Brief Description: Multistoried/High-rise Dormitories for female Garment workers near CEPZ in the city. One or Two room flats with individual attached bath and kitchen facility would be considered for this low-income working group.

Area: 20 Acre (Approx.)

07.Title of The Project: Development of Garment Village at Fateyabad, Chittagong.

Estimated Cost: TK. 1000 Crore(approx.) US $ 172.5 million.

Brief Description: Development of Garment Village on 1000 acres of land at Fateyabad, adjacent the Hathazari road (located at the northern outskirts of the city) would accommodate industrial plots along with necessary infrastructural and housing facilities for workers.

Area: 1000 Acre (Approx.)

08. Title of The Project: Construction of a "Five Star Hotel" at Tigerpass, Chittagong.

Estimated Cost: TK. 691 Crore(approx.) US $ 119.18 million.

Brief Description: Construction of a "Five Star Hotel" with Igloo type Shopping Mall on 60 feet high hill-top at Tiger Pass area of Chittagong city.

Area: 9.86 Acre

09. Title of The Project: Development of Resort Facility at the Sea-Beach area of Chittagong.

Estimated Cost: TK. 580 Crore(approx.) US $ 100 million.

Brief Description: Development of Resort Facility on 150 acres of land at Sea-Beach area of Chittagong City can Highlight the overall tourism industry in the same region which can be developed as an international standard recreational as well as beach facility such as - motels, shopping malls, restaurants, picnic spot, lake swimming pool, boating facility etc.

Area: 150 Acres (Approx.)

10.Title of The Project: Construction of 2 (two) "Observation Towers" at Patenga Sea-Beach, Chittagong.

Estimated Cost: TK. 300 Crore(approx.) US $ 52 million.

Brief Description: Construction of 2 (two) 200 feet high "Observation Towers" at Patenga Sea-Beach area having Cable-Car facility in between two towers for local as well as foreign tourists to observe sun-set in the beach.

Area: 5 Acre (approx.)

11. Title of The Project: Development of "Liberation Monument" at Batali Hill, Chittagong.

Estimated Cost: TK. 58 Crore(approx.) US $ 10 million.

Brief Description: Development of "Liberation War Monument" in the memory of Liberation War Martyrs of the country where tourist facilities such as Light and Sound, Museum Library, Revolving Restaurants, Fountains, Moving ramps towards Hill-Top would be provided to develop the historical "Batali-Hill" as the most attractive tourist place of the country.

Area: 8 Acres (Approx.)

12.Title of The Project: Satellite Town Project at Kalurghat.

Estimated Cost: Tk. 550 Crore(approx.) US $ 95 million

13. Title of The Project: Procurement of Equipment for Disaster prepared in Chittagong City.

Estimated Cost: Tk. 26 Crore(approx.) US $ 4.5 million

http://www.ccc.org.bd/ccc_projects.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

Baizid Road,Chittagong









Mishmak mishmat complex,Chittagong





Unknown highrise,Chittagong




Another unknown building,Chittagong









Mecca Madina trade center,Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

New District court building,Chittagong 





Butterfly park,Patenga,Chittagong





Asian University Of Women,Chittagong









Sanmar tower 1,Chittagong





HB trade center,Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

BNSS shopping Complex,Chittagong




and ongoing construction





Unknown building,Chittagong





Biponi Bitan,Chittagong





Fateyabad Masterplan,Chittagong





DC hill renovation,Chittagong





Foye's Lake resort,Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Here is a list of *****5 STAR Hotel Projects in Cox's Bazar that are expected to be completed by 2014 *

*
1.Radisson 
2.Marriot 
3.Best Western Premier 
4.The Cox Today
5.The Crown Pacific
6.The Cox Titanic
7.Seagull Hotel Tower
8.Green Delta Hotel
9.Hotel Golden Hill
10.Sea Pearl
11.RF World
12.RF White Sand
13.Ocean Green Hotel
14.Long Beach Hotel
15.De Royal Falcon
16.Hotel Blue Banshee 1
17.Hotel Blue Banshee 2
18.Hotel Sayeman
19.Japan Cox Hotel 
20.Coral Reef Heritage
21.Coral Reef Plaza
22.AL-Riad International Hotel
23.Comfort Sea Star*


*Here are renders of some of those *****5 STAR Hotels*


*The Cox Today*






















*The Crown Pacific*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Hotel Coral Reef Heritage*
































*The Cox Titanic*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Hotel Sayeman*

















*Long Beach Hotel*







*Hotel Golden Hill*






*Hotel Blue Banshee 2*







*Ocean Green Hotel*







*Hotel Blue Banshee 1*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*De Royal Falcon*






















*The Sea Hilton*







*Best Western Premier Hotel*







*RF White Sand Hotel and Mall*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Comfort Sea Star*

















*The Sea Pearl*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Coral Reef Plaza*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Prasad Solilkul Hotel,Inani Beach*






*Samudra Bilash Resort,Marine Drive Road*











*Sea Inn Epic,Kolatoli*






*Bashati Grand Pacific,Kolatoli*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Grand Beach Castle*









*Japan Cox Bay Hotel*








*Hotel Blue Reef*








*Cox Eco Zone Cottages and Resort,Marine Drive Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Number of Proposed/Under-construction 5***** Star Hotel projects in Cox's Bazar crosses 30*



*Hotel Blue Angel*






*Hotel Blue Banshee 1(re-designed)*






*Holiday Suites *






*Radisson Hotel Cox's Bazar*(by clewiston group)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*
*


*Imagine Hotel,Coxsbazar*























*Rupayan Silver Beach,Coxsbazar*







*RF Golden Sand,Coxsbazar*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Grand Prominence,Coxsbazar*

















*La Belle Resort,Marine Drive Road,Coxsbazar*







*Jharna Bilash,Himchori,Coxsbazar*







*Bio Properties Hotel(right next to Seagull Hotel),Coxsbazar *




[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baby Leone

why most of the projects are imaginated and 3D models ?

any completed projects?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Some projects in Chittagong....*

*Over Bridge/Pass

Baizid Road*





















*Chittagong International Exposition Center*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Crimson Clover*
_Mehedibug, Chittagong_





*
Paragon City*
_Shiraj-ud-doula road,Chittagong_






*S K Quadra*
_Chowmohoni, Agrabad_






*Citadel*
_81/A, S.S Khaled Road, Chittagong_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Candela*
_Muradpur, Chittagong_






*Cascade*
_81 S.S Khaled Road, Chittagong_





*Chateau*
_Bahdderhat, Chittagong_






*AMMajesta*
_Jamal Khan Road, Chittagong_






*Kolotan*_
Bahdderhat, Chittagong_







Mr Javed said:


> *why most of the projects are imaginated and 3D models ?
> 
> any completed projects?*



*All these are on going or to be implemented projects thats why it is in 3d... to show how the final version will look like...*

*@Mr Javed this is for example ... 3d view + under construction view...*

New render + construction pics of BNSS Shopping Center in Halishahar,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Fateyabad Masterplan (Proposed 2009)









3. DC Hill Renovation (proposed 2009)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

The Agrabad Commercial Area in Chittagong Promises to boast an Impressive skyline in the near future...


*Rupayan City Center,Agrabad*






*Rangs Atlas Plaza,Agrabad*






*Mishmak Miskat Arcade,Agrabad*






*HB Tower,Agrabad*






*BNBSS Shopping Mall,Halishahar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Foy's Lake Resort,Foy's Lake(5***** Hotel)*











*Finlay Legend Square,Nasirabad*






*Police Plaza Chittagong*






*GD Trade Center,Agrabad,Chittagong*






*Bangabandhu Multipurpose Complex*
*at Bangladesh Military Academy,Chittagong*







*Another Bangabandhu building ..... waiting for comment of idune, Al-Zakir etc... *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*some ongoing residential projects in Chittagong *

S.S. Khaled Road (ELVERA by Sanmar)





Katalgonj (VENTOSA by Sanmar)





East Nasirabad (CASILDA by Sanmar)





Nasirabad Housing Society, (PALM GROOVE by Sanmar)





Agrabad, CDA R/A (CENTIFOLIA by Navana)





Mehedibag (MADANI TOWER by Navana)





Mehedibag (JALAL PALACE by Navana)





Patharghata (MONICA by Sanmar)

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Mehedibag (MAHFUZ MANOR by Sanmar)





Bohoddarhat (CHATEAU by CPDL)





Mehedibag (CRIMSON CLOVER by CPDL)





Jamal Khan (KHAN MANOR by CPDL)





Panchlaish (KHURSHIDA by CPDL)





Sirajuddoula Road (PARAGON CITY by CPDL)





5, RC Church Road, Pathagatha (RAMIZ by CPDL)





Khulshi (ODYSSEY by Equity )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

O.R. Nizam Road (CORDELIA by Equity )





Nasirabad H/S (TILOTTOMA by Equity)





O.R. Nizam Road (IRAM by Equity)





Khulshi (ORCHID by Equity)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*More Cox's Bazar Hotel projects...*

*Number of "5 STAR HOTELS" currently being built in Coxsbazar now stands at 42*


*Prasaad Water World Continental*(*with wave pool and rotating restaurant*)


















*Radisson Blue Coxsbazar*













*Sea Pearl,Innani Beach*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Cox Palace,Kolatoli Hotel Motel Zone*(Right next to Hotel Sea Gull)








*Movenpick Coxsbazar*(Deal recently signed with Movenpick Int. Hotel Chain)







*Cox Golden Touch*(Project by MIS holdings)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Number of "5***** Hotels" currently being built in Coxsbazar climbs to 47 *


*Hotel Amber Cay,Kolatoli*












*Praasad Solilkul Hotel & Resort,Inani Beach*






*Hotel Sayeman,Kolatoli*






*Floral Breeze Hotel,Kolatoli*






*Marina Beach Villas,Inani Beach*






*Samabai Tower Hotel*






*Green Beach Hotel*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Proposed Cox's Bazar Medical College Complex
*





















*GD Chokoria,Coxsbazar(non-hotel Commercial Project)*






*GD Sagorika,Near Burmese market,Coxsbazar(Residential Project)*






_A luxury boutique hotel project in Cox's bazar_


*Horizon Classica*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Blue Wave Serviced Apartments*







*Dynamic Cox Kingdom,Kolatoli*






*Marina Beach Villas,Marine Drive Road*
















*RF World Hotel & Mall,Marine Drive Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Gazi Beach Queen,Inani,Coxsbazar*






*De Gracian Castle,Inani,Coxsbazar*






*La Belle Resort,Inani,Coxsbazar*






*Best Western Premier(Fort Marino),Coxsbazar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Some new Projects in Coxsbazar....*



*Tourism City*(by Mission Group)












*Apsana Hotel*







*Divine Center & Mall*







*32 of the more than 50 "Five Star Hotels" currently being built in Coxsbazar*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Back to Dhaka again...*


























For those of you who would like to see improvement of night time Dhaka,I got great news.The road lights on the new airport road,old airport roa,VIP Road and beyond are now all being replaced by new more high powered ones.Below is an example of the kind of lights taking the place of the orange colored ones typically found in Dhaka.






*Here is a pic of Khilgoan flyover*..which already has the new type of lights that are being set up elsewhere in the city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*27 storied Doreen Tower,Gulshan[progressing fast]*





















*15 storied Charuta Tower,Gulshan[construction work recently began]*











*14 storied Ridge Crystal Palace,Gulshan*[construction work recently began]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*15 storied Ena Noor Industrial Park,Panthopath[nearing completion]*






*25 storied Sanmar Tower,Gulshan*[construction work recently started]











*22 storied Lotus Kamal Tower 2,Gulshan[work progressing well]*






*15 storied Bay's 50,Mohakhali*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Doreen Tower...





















Some renders of Monem Financial...I had posted one of these previously...from Md Rafiqul Bari:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Due to the new building code,high rises are now being built in previously "high-rise free" zones.Also notice the great use of glass in apartments in some areas these days.Also imagine,if one developer builds so many projects,how many projects in total would be U/C

*Navana Casa Grande,Gulshan*






*Navana Summer Wind,Baridhara*






*Navana Shaz Sylvan,Baridhara*






*Navana One Eleven,Baridhara*





*
Navana Karotaoya,Baridhara*






*Navana Banani,Banani*






*Navana Mid Summer Dream,Gulshan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Navana Amirimidale,Gulshan*











Lets have a look at the kind of projects that are rising from some of the grounds that used to house bungalows

*Notice how many of the apartment buildings have almost completely glass fronts.If this trend goes on,it is poised to transform the look of Dhaka to a great extent as residential properties will always command much of the city.*


*Mission Heritage,Dhanmondi*






*Mission Noorjahan,Lalmatia*






*Mission Grand Castle,Baridhara*






*Bay's Villa Laila,Gulshan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*SPL Chandrima,Uttara*






*SPL Nilambori,Banani DOHS*






*SPL Digonto,Paribagh*






*Navana Grosvernor Residence,Gulshan*






*Navana Caprice,Banani*






*Navana Wood Sorrel,Baridhara*






*Navana SylvestriS,Gulshan*






*Ventura Granville,Uttara*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Ventura Casandra,Bashundhara*






*Ventura Valentia,Uttara*






*Ventura Triveni,Banani*






*Rak Tower*






*EASTERN MOLLIKA @ Elephant Road*






*EASTERN GULFASHAN @ GULSHAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*SPL Western Tower*











*SPKS Building,Old airport road*











*Kaziudding Tower,Bijoynagar*











*ABC Heritage,Uttara*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Delta Life Insurance Tower,Gulshan*







*Shezad Palace,Gulshan*






*The City Bank,Gulshan*











*Ridge Casablanca,Gulshan*






*SPL Digonto,Paribagh*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Wisteria Apartments,Baridhara*






*SPL Eskaton Garden,Eskaton*











*Gulshan Aparments,Gulshan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Purbachal American city...*






*NRB Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


>



There is a similar building being built in Pakistan too 

It's the same structure 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...entaurus-corporate-complex-6.html#post1537893


----------



## TopCat

jaunty said:


> There is a similar building being built in Pakistan too



This is scam. No such project exist in BD. Some developers copied the picture from somewhere and used that to scam money from people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaheb

Henry said:


> I heard 70% of Dhaka Lives in Slums. Very Sad.



Yeah, but those slums are bigger than your palaces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Dhaka Chittagong 4 Lane Highway Project Animation.wmv [/B]



Dhaka-Chittagong 4-lane highway project design is very good. I liked the rainwater drainage system. However, a few elements may be lacking in it. 

1) There is no provision of curb(stones) along the longitudinal edges. 

2) There seems to have no provision of 'Parking Areas' at, say, each 25 km of the length with food stalls.

3) There is also no provision of temporary/emergency parkings at, say, each 2 or 3 km at the left of the road.

I hope the culverts will be high enough to facilitate the passage of boats during rainy seasons. i also wonder how the usual rickshaw, bullock carts, human will pass over this highway. Can someone say if there will be a separate road for these? 

But, thanks anyway for posting such a video. I am now very expectant that the Deshi road design engineers will learn from the design of this highway and apply it to other road projects.


----------



## integra

eastwatch said:


> Dhaka-Chittagong 4-lane highway project design is very good. I liked the rainwater drainage system. However, a few elements may be lacking in it.
> 
> 1) There is no provision of curb(stones) along the longitudinal edges.
> 
> 2) There seems to have no provision of 'Parking Areas' at, say, each 25 km of the length with food stalls.
> 
> 3) There is also no provision of temporary/emergency parkings at, say, each 2 or 3 km at the left of the road.
> 
> I hope the culverts will be high enough to facilitate the passage of boats during rainy seasons. i also wonder how the usual rickshaw, bullock carts, human will pass over this highway. Can someone say if there will be a separate road for these?
> 
> *But, thanks anyway for posting such a video. I am now very expectant that the Deshi road design engineers will learn from the design of this highway and apply it to other road projects*.



The other day I had the pleasure of hearing some conceptual proposals from
the reknowned professor Eng. Bosunia, I hope you know his name, 
because of your profession.

The proposal was to make a flyover expressway from Chittagong to Dhaka
which shall cost around 78cr per km, the present being 65 crores including 
land requisition(the hardest and the most time consuming part). 

That way it can be made to support future lanes vertically such as high speed transport,
all in all using local tech. Well he said he had positive feedback from ministry levels
but I hope future cabinets seriously give this Idea a roll.
It'll take 60% less time, than the current ongoing project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

integra said:


> The other day I had the pleasure of hearing some conceptual proposals from
> the reknowned professor Eng. Basunia, I hope you know his name,
> because of your profession.
> 
> The proposal was to make a flyover expressway from Chittagong to Dhaka
> which shall cost around 78cr per km, the present being 65 crores including
> land requisition(the hardest and the most time consuming part).
> 
> That way it can be made to support future lanes vertically such as high speed transport,
> all in all using local tech. Well he said he had positive feedback from ministry levels
> but I hope future cabinets seriously give this Idea a roll.
> It'll take 60% less time, than the current ongoing project.



The daunting challenge of our highways are the pedestrians and slow moving vehicle. You cant overcome this problem with surface roads as most people tend to build structure by the road as well as local bazars etc. Elevated expressways are the way to go. I am heartened by the budget proposal of Bosunia. If it were 79 crore per km then govt should seriously consider to make all the highways to 4 lane elevated in the country leaving the existing highways for local use.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

integra said:


> The other day I had the pleasure of hearing some conceptual proposals from
> the reknowned professor Eng. Bosunia, I hope you know his name,
> because of your profession.
> 
> The proposal was to make a flyover expressway from Chittagong to Dhaka
> which shall cost around 78cr per km, the present being 65 crores including
> land requisition(the hardest and the most time consuming part).
> 
> That way it can be made to support future lanes vertically such as high speed transport,
> all in all using local tech. Well he said he had positive feedback from ministry levels
> but I hope future cabinets seriously give this Idea a roll.
> It'll take 60% less time, than the current ongoing project.



I live in a foreign country and have a very little opportunity to know many personalities and academicians in the country. You may write something about Eng. Basunia to me in person with his email address, if you like. I guess he is a highly experienced civil/structural engineer. He is correct about the necessity of an elevated expressway. In fact, this will be the norm of tomorrow's Bangladesh.

However, an overhead/raised expressway also needs land acquisition. I guess, it will be built with either a steel I-girder or in a steel/concrete composite I-girder system. However, only a part of the expressway should be built on overhead structures and most of it on (quite highly) elevated ground. In order to avoid spreading out of soil at the two edges and thus requiring more land, small, say, of 1.5 m high concrete retaining walls may be built along longitudinal direction. 

In reality, a raised earthwork is less expensive than building elevated RCC structures. Whatever it may be, a raised/overhead expressway is necessary in order to avoid the passage of pedestrians and bullock carts as has been pointed out by Iajdani. A tolled expressway is always fenced.

I believe, the present expansion of Dhaka-Chittagong highway will not suffice within the next 3 or 5 years. In fact, only one road is not enough in even a semi-developed country. Govt will have to build another highway, this time what Eng. Basunia has proposed, a tolled elevated expressway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## integra

eastwatch said:


> I live in a foreign country and have a very little opportunity to know many personalities and academicians in the country. You may write something about Eng. Basunia to me in person with his email address, if you like. I guess he is a highly experienced civil/structural engineer. He is correct about the necessity of an elevated expressway. In fact, this will be the norm of tomorrow's Bangladesh.
> 
> .



He is known as Dr M Shamim Z Bosunia (ex-faculty BUET), one of the earliest professors
in Civil Engineering Discipline. I'll let you know his mail address if I find one. Even at his age of 70 
he's currently one of the busiest working man in his profession (quite expensive though )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

boltu said:


> New District court building,Chittagong



ei court bhaban e kader bichar hobe  ....mone hoi hasina, khaleda'r moto vip der posh building e ac court e bichar korar babostha hochse  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Holmes

*India, Bangladesh start joint study to boost border trade *

Agartala, June 9 &#8212; Senior officials from India and Bangladesh Saturday started a five-day joint study to examine facilities and infrastructure along the border and suggest measures to boost cross-border trade.

"We will study the available facilities and infrastructure, and what more is needed to boost India-Bangladesh trade and business," Foreign Trade Director (South Asian, SAARC countries and Iran) Indira Murthy told reporters here.

"Under the ASIDE (Assistance to States for Development of Export Infrastructure and Allied Activities) scheme, LCS (land customs stations) and other infrastructure can be developed to accelerate cross-border trade and business," said Murthy, who is leading the five-member Indian team.

Ten senior officials from the external affairs and commerce ministries and customs department of the two countries will till June 13 to examine infrastructure along both sides of the border before holding a meeting with Tripura officials and ministers.

Bangladesh's senior commerce ministry official B. Shyam said: "Our government is keen to step up trade and business with India, especially with the northeastern states. To support the trade and business, the Bangladesh government is ready to improve its existing infrastructure along the border with India."

The officials of India and Bangladesh would soon conduct similar studies along the international borders with Assam, Meghalaya and Mizoram.

India's High Commissioner to Bangladesh Pankaj Saran had earlier this week made a four-day tour of Meghalaya and Tripura to study the border projects agreed between India and Bangladesh.

The Tripura government had last year sent proposals to the central government for setting up seven border haats (markets). But New Delhi and Dhaka have approved four such border markets after mutual consultation.

The haats would be set up in Raghna and Kamalpur in northern Tripura, Kasba in western Tripura and Srinagar in southern Tripura.

A border haat is already functioning along the India-Bangladesh border in Meghalaya since last year.

"If the existing border infrastructure is upgraded, the volume of trade and business between Bangladesh and the northeastern states of India would increased five to six times," Tripura's Commerce and Industries Minister Jitendra Chaudhury said.

"The haats will be allowed to sell local agricultural and horticultural products, spices, minor forest products (excluding timber), fresh and dry fish, dairy and poultry products, cottage industry items, wooden furniture, handloom and handicraft items," a senior Tripura government official, who did want to be named, told IANS.

He said trading in these markets would be held once or twice a week, and a spending cap of $50 would be imposed per head.

No local tax would be imposed on the trading, and both Indian and Bangladeshi currencies would be accepted, the official said.

"Trade between Bangladesh and Tripura alone has increased from Rs.4 crore in 1996 to Rs.258 crore in the last financial year. During the current fiscal (2011-12) up to December (last year), the trade increased to Rs.232 crore and is expected to cross Rs.300 crore by March-end," he said.

India, Bangladesh start joint study to boost border trade - NY Daily News


----------



## boltu

Rising Dhaka.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Not bad. Far better than the picture I have in my head about Dhaka.


----------



## boltu

Some ongoing constructions....

Akij Group headquarters,Tejgoan





ANZ square,banani




B&B Empire,banani




B11 Tower,banani




Bay's Edge water and NB Tower








Bulus's center(nearing completion)




Cityscape ltd tower(work progressing very fast)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

boltu said:


>



God....I hate that building on the left. So old and ugly  

And yes, I've been in it during my visits in Motijheel. I hate that place too.


----------



## boltu

Some more ongoing constructions.....

Concord baksh tower(work progressing well)




Concord coliseum,banani(work progressing well)




Doreen tower,gulshan(recently completed)




Genetic tower,banani(construction has started)




Green Delta aims tower,mohakhali(recently completed)




Green grandeur,banani(Almost complete)




Haque center,gulshan(work progressing well)




Hilton,gulshan(work resumed just a few days ago)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Zabaniya said:


> God....I hate that building on the left. So old and ugly
> 
> And yes, I've been in it during my visits in Motijheel. I hate that place too.


Still its the icon of Motijheel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Some more ongoing constructions....

Le Meridien,banani(work progressing very fast)




Lotus kamal tower 2,gulshan(almost complete)




MNH Tower,FDC intersection




MTB Tower and Global Grandeur,banglamotor intersection




National Institution of Neuro-Science




Navana axis link,Tejgoan-Gulshan link road




Navana DH,panthopath




NB tower,gulshan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

Nest Evans,gulshan(completed)




Nina kabbo,Tejgoan(there are poems written on the building!)




Nur empori,banani(work progressing well)








Paradigm(work progressing well)




Point 11 and B&B Empire,banani




Royal city center,banani(work progressing well)




Rupayan Trade Center

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Any idea why people are not opting for high rises above 40 storied anymore?


----------



## boltu

Some more work in progress....

Sanmar tower and Unique arcopolis,Gulshan




Sky lark banani(almost complete)




Towers rising,banani




Union center




United Heights,gulshan(progressing well)




Unknown buildings,banani




another unknown building




another unknown one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## boltu

iajdani said:


> Any idea why people are not opting for high rises above 40 storied anymore?


In Gulshan-Banani which is the business hub,buildings there are restricted to be under 20 storied(if i am not wrong) because this area is near to the airport,but these days people are making 30 storied buildings.In Dhanmondi buildings were restricted to 6 storied because of being residential area but only recently they've lifted up the restrictions.I don't know about other areas but one thing is sure govt.'s stupid rules are the biggest obstacles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saleen_s7

boltu said:


> In Gulshan-Banani which is the business hub,buildings there are restricted to be under 20 storied(if i am not wrong) because this area is near to the airport,but these days people are making 30 storied buildings.In Dhanmondi buildings were restricted to 6 storied because of being residential area but only recently they've lifted up the restrictions.I don't know about other areas but one thing is sure govt.'s stupid rules are the biggest obstacles.


 15 floors is the limit although all the buildings are 20 and is in violation. I hope the government intervenes and fix this issue. Remember last time when the caretaker government started destroying property? worst nightmare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

saleen_s7 said:


> 15 floors is the limit although all the buildings are 20 and is in violation. I hope the government intervenes and fix this issue. Remember last time when the caretaker government started destroying property? worst nightmare


Govt. should eradicate these stupid restrictions,they are not justifiable at all.A populated city like Dhaka needs more and more highrises.Govt. should seriously speed up the new airport project which is located outside Dhaka,having a full-fledged airport inside the city grabbing huge amount of precious lands and restricting people to make only smaller buildings,doesn't make any sense.


----------



## neolithic

iajdani said:


> *In an Unlikely Corner of Asia, Strong Promise of Growth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/24/b...romise-of-economic-growth.html?pagewanted=all



*Bullish on Bangladesh

The headlines are grim. But they mask what is shaping up to be one of the world's most amazing turnarounds.*

By George Wehrfritz and Hassan Shahriar
Newsweek International

June 26, 2006 issue - These days, it's not easy to be bullish on Bangladesh. Last month militant labor unions declared war on the country's vital textile industry, attacking dozens of mills and torching several in a struggle for wage hikes and new benefits. And just last week opposition parties bent on toppling Prime Minister Khaleda Zia staged a two-day national strike to demand electoral reforms ahead of parliamentary contests slated for early 2007. Their street actions temporarily closed the country's main port, halted public transport and triggered bloody clashes with riot police armed with tear gas, truncheons and rubber bullets. Observers warn that tensions could escalate as election season approaches; Britain's top diplomat in Dhaka, Anwar Choudhury, has voiced "grave concerns about the level of politically motivated violence."

Civil unrest is always worrisome in a densely populated nation that still ranks among the world's 50 poorest, to be sure. Yet what's remarkable about the grim headlines emanating from Dhaka of late is how little they threaten the country's stubbornly robust national economy. In spite of sporadic unrest, rampant corruption and a polarized political system that's all but dysfunctional, Bangladesh finds itself in the midst of a sustained boom. On June 8, Finance Minister Saifur Rahman forecast that the national economy would grow by 6.7 percent in 2006. The main drivers: surging export growth and a robust service sector.

In textiles, the country's mainstay manufacturing industry, export earnings rose by 17 percent last year to $7.5 billion, confounding forecasts that Bangladesh would lose market share to China once World Trade Organization textile quotas expired at the end of 2004. This year Bangladesh's garment makers expect to garner $10 billion abroad. Foreign investment is rising, too. The attraction is an economy that has expanded by 4 percent or more yearly since 1991, cutting the national poverty rate by 15 percent in the process. "Bangladesh is no more a country of despair," declared Rahman during his annual budget address earlier this year. "It is a country of hope and potential."

The Bangladesh boom defies some of development theory's central tenets. For decades, experts have identified political stability and effective governance as critical prerequisites for economic takeoff. But this lowland nation of 145 million is making tangible progress largely without them. Bangladesh now leads South Asia in most social-welfare indicatorsincluding female literacy and poverty reduction. Its fertility rate is near replacement level. And Bangladesh is the only South Asian country on track to meet its United Nations-mandated Millennium Development Goals of reducing poverty by half by 2015. "When I go to India or Pakistan from Bangladesh, people ask, 'What is it you do, cook up all your statistics?' " says Muhammad Yunus, founder of microlender Grameen Bank. "They ask, 'Why are we falling behind when we're doing the right things, while you are doing the wrong things but getting the right answer?' "

There's no pat explanation for Bangladesh's unlikely success. Certainly, experts agree that the country urgently needs better governance to achieve its full potential of double-digit annual growth. Yet the country has disproved one assumption: that Asia's dynamic twin giantsChina and Indiawould grow at the expense of their less efficient, less open neighbors. Instead, Bangladesh looks attractive as a cost-beating sweatshop economy precisely because China and India are thriving. Both have grown more expensive as manufacturing bases relative to Bangladesh, and rising domestic demand within each makes them attractive destinations for Bangladeshi exports.

In textiles, for example, Bangladeshi workers earn less than $1 a day to start, the lowest in the world, according to the International Labor Organization. Exploitation is rife, to be sure, but the mills nonetheless have given more than 2 million peoplethe vast majority womennonagricultural wage jobs. In response to last month's factory raids, the government, industry bosses and labor unions cut a deal to raise wages in a pact announced last week, reducing the risk of further unrest. "As wages rise in China, Bangladesh will increasingly fill in the void," says Debapriya Bhattacharya, executive director of the Center for Policy Dialogue (CPD), a private think tank. "Bangladesh will not only successfully compete with Indian products abroad, but has a high potential to expand its market within India itself."

Funds critical to the nation's development often come from an unconventional sourcebroad-based microcredit schemes targeting the poor. Pioneered by Grameen Bank after Bangladesh's killer famine of the early 1970s, the strategy is to promote grass-roots development with collateral-free loans to poor households for investment in seeds, livestock, irrigation or village-level businesses. Today, an estimated 80 percent of households participate in some form of microcredit from Grameen or nongovernmental organizations.

That makes Bangladesh the test case in a new development-financing model. Experts laud microlending for a string of positive side effects. By targeting women (who have proved more reliable borrowers than men), lending schemes have pushed female participation in the labor force to among the highest in the developing world. As a result, Bangladesh's birthrate has plummeted, poor families have opted to put their girls as well as boys in school and women have taken a large role in local governmentall in a predominantly Muslim country. "At the grass roots things have worked quite well," says Ifzal Ali, chief economist for the Asian Development Bank in Manila. "Rural literacy, basic health, provision of water [are] beginning to pay dividends. Compared to 3 to 4 percent growth earlier, there is now 6 to 7 percent. They're doing something right, no doubt about it."

But a concerted clean-hands campaign is needed to kick the economy into high gear. Corruption largely explains the endless red tape, crumbling ports and barriers to foreign investment that keep the country from achieving its full potential. "It's a barrier to every step we need to take," says Yunus, who adds without irony: "If we can bring down our corruption to the prevailing level in South Asia, our growth rate would be 9 to 10 percent."

Should Bangladesh experience destabilizing political turmoil in the coming weeks or months, its economy would certainly suffer. Tension in the garment industry remains high. Abdus Salam Murshedy, vice president of the Garments Manufacturers and Exporters Assocation, warns that the government "must protect our factories [from protesters], or else our achievements will be reduced to zero."

Yet even now, foreign investors have multibillion-dollar projects on the drawing board in Dhaka. The Indian conglomerate Tata has proposed building a steel mill and a power plant worth $2.5 billion in the area. And the government remains upbeat. "We could accelerate the growth momentum remarkably without destabilizing macroeconomic fundamentals," says Rahman, the Finance minister. Then, perhaps, Bangladesh would make headlines for something other than killer cyclones or riots in Dhaka's streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakindia

&#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2471;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; .......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## boltu

Asia's 3rd and South asia's largest shopping mall Jamuna future park,likely to open by the end of this year.
Jamuna Group also claims it is constructing a 7 star Hotel & a 5 star Hotel along with the Mall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

*Report just coming chevron is going to invest 500 million dollar in development of Bibiana gas filed .*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Dhaka Sunday August 5, 2012 

BBS launches new base year today to 
measure inflation 

Jasim Uddin Haroon



The Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) will launch new base year from today (Sunday) to measure inflation, which is expected to depict a more accurate picture of the macroeconomic indicator.
From today, BBS will use fiscal year 2005-06 as reference base year instead of
FY 1995-96.
This will result in new weightings for the components of its Consumer Price Index (CPI) basket. 
The re-basing will also increase the number of goods in the inflation basket as well.
BBS officials said the review was necessary because most people's expenditure have changed over the time.
The country's national statistical office will also modify baskets of CPI products as consumption pattern has changed over the period of old base year of 1995-96.
Abul Kalam Azad, a joint director of the BBS said: "With the passage of time people tend to spend a lot on one item changing the others. There are shifts both in the consumption and expenditure patterns." 
He, however, stated that the methodology for computing the figures will remain unchanged.
"The methodology will remain the same. The same formula will be used--- the same concept will be used. It is only the items that are being reviewed," he added.
BBS uses Marshall-Edgeworth formula for computing CPI. 
Satya Ranjan Mondol, director of national accounting wing of the BBS said: "We'll provide inflation level on both new and old base years which will continue for sometime. "
BBS sources said more than 75 types of goods will be added to the list of rural areas and nearly 100 items to that of the urban areas.
They said mobile phones, mineral waters and internet are a few of the new items to be added to the new list.
Ahsan H Mansur, executive director of Policy Research Institute of Bangladesh (PRI) said the inflation rate might fall after introduction of new products in the basket.
Mr Mansur said BBS should have taken 2010-11 as base year adding: "Latest base year gives best index." 
BBS officials said they usually change base
year after every 10 years. This time, they took much time to change the base year. 
A base year is the year used for comparing the level of a particular economic index. 
The arbitrary level of 100 is selected so that percentage changes (either rising or falling) can be easily depicted.



BBS launches new base year today to measure inflation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

*Rising middle class in Bangladesh*


Mamun Rashid 

All the restaurants located in 'star' hotels, in residential areas or the ones along city roads are having brisk business this Ramadan as far as the sale of ifter items is concerned. Shopping malls are already awake. Be it Agora, Nandan, Dhali, Lavender, Meena Bazar or Shawpno, all superstores are packed with stuff and there are increasing number of people flocking in. The expansion of `KFC', Pizza Hut, Nandoo's or Movenpick are visible clearly. More and more students trying to get themselves admitted to English medium schools, private colleges and universities. Banks are coming up with more `millionaire' like products. There are around four thousand ATMs (Automated Teller Machines) put up by the banks. Move is underway to put up another 200 thousand ATMs in next 10/15 year by a foreign operator. Around 30 million people are using internet per day. I don't want to talk about cell phone here, as it is being used by everyone now and the number has increased to beyond 90 million. Going out for `vacation' is increasingly becoming a usual exercise. More and more ladies are visiting the 'beauty parlours' even in the sub-district levels, more young people are joining the 'fitness' club and all the parks or playgrounds are full in the morning with 'health freak' people. Eating out at least once a month is becoming a regular scene in the urban places. Be it 'Apollo', United, Square or Labaid- all these hospitals' outpatient departments are full, so are their inpatient cabins or emergency rooms. Who are these people? Off the cuff answer is - they all belong to the `middle class'- the fast moving citizenry in Bangladesh. What is their size in the economy, if it is 15 percent of the populace, you are talking of almost 22 million people. With an average family size of 5, you are talking of more than 4 million families. What could be their earning per capita? Our primary estimates put it in the range of USD 10 to 15 thousand a year. What is their source of income? - Salary, small or medium sized businesses, earnings from land sales or real estate rents, or investment in capital market.

Shopping in the `posh' malls, going out to `Kolkata', Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur or Singapore, eating out in the costly restaurants, their sons and daughters owning a PC and hanging out in the lounges, getting admitted in costly private schools, colleges or universities-these seem to be common scenes now a days. Increasing number of people own more than one car or even one apartment.

The middle class has risen and said "yes" to the good life. There has been a definite shift in the financial capacity as well as attitude towards life in the people of the capital and maybe a couple of other major cities during the last couple of years. 

Economic definition of demand suggests that you have to have ability plus willingness to call it demand for a product or service. As for the ability part, Gross National Income (GNI) converted to international dollars using purchasing power parity rates is a reasonable measure of real purchasing power of a population.

Bangladesh's PPP(purchasing power parity) GNI per capita has steadily increased. In 2009, the number reached 1,580 in current international dollar with 5-year Compound Annual Growth Rate (CAGR) at about 9%. Polarization has been a part of our economy for a long time, so not everyone can be judged by this number. Besides, there are numbers beyond statistics also. 

Call it a layman's approach or a more practical one; let us look at the number of private cars in town. From June 2003 to June 2011, about 400,000 motor cars, jeeps and micro-buses were registered with Bangladesh Road Transport Authority (BRTA) in Dhaka. Fast rising fuel cost, grid-locked roads and import duties could not limit the number of privately owned vehicles despite the government's implicit discouragement toward private transport sector. 

People are increasingly spending more for food, clothes and life style management. USD 6.0 billion equivalent reportedly change hands during the month of Ramadan alone. This time, the spending spree was observed even in remote northern or southern districts. Multi-storied shopping malls are coming up at upazila (sub district) level.

"The rise in overseas spending by the middle class and cash transfer to foreign countries have listened the supply-demand gap in the green-back to an all-time high," said a recent newspaper article. Statistics and reasonable estimates suggest that there are more than 1.5 million people in the capital city who fall under the annual income bracket of $10,000 to $15,000. 

Although the number of people with greater than Tk.10 million wealth has been reported at 35,000 plus, the real number could be much larger. The flourishing number of private schools, private universities, private medical facilities, expensive restaurants and parlours all support the assumption.

What is the profile of this segment? The popular misconception is that they are the multinational corporation (MNC) crowd -- freshly coming out of business schools -- forming a joint-income family, and purchasing a car and a small apartment within 5 years of graduation. 

In reality, the MNC crowd is being marginalized by the new entrants in the Gulshan/Banani/Baridhara area in Dhaka. The segment I am talking about are the proprietors of small and medium businesses, who had a piece of land in a good location in mainly Dhaka, Chittagong Sylhet , Khulna or even Mymensingh or made huge profits in the stock market and decided to lead a comfortable life using the profit generated from real estate price hike and share market boost-up. They are moving from other areas of the city or other cities to live near their children's schools. Owning a car is a must now for the children's and the earning members' transport. They are the rising middle class of the country. 

A generation-wise upward shift has taken place as well. The 2nd generation of many lower-middle income households has shifted to middle-income or upper-middle income bracket. 

The psychological shift has taken place somewhat silently. "I have to live for others and not for myself: that's middle-class morality" -- George Bernard Shaw's definition holds no more. From a savings-oriented and conservative culture, we have moved towards a more life-style oriented culture. Birthdays, seeing each other days for the girl or the boy, anniversaries- people just wait for an `excuse' to go for a big event or `halla -kalla' to be organized.

Just to clarify here, I am basing the profile more on the expenditure structure than on the earnings structure. As long as the positive attitude towards materialism is not putting pressure on the corruption index, why feel bad in leading a comfortable life. While we have not exactly made significant progress in the corruption indices, we have not gone down in the score either. 

A sizeable middle class with strong purchasing power and appetite for amenities is good news for business. It is one of the indicators that say an economy will flourish. The business houses get the signal that there is a viable target market for their product, which makes it worthwhile to penetrate the market. This segment is much higher than the entire population of some African or East European countries in terms of purchasing power and expenditure pattern or nearer to the percapita income of `Dubai or Singapore' city dwellers. KFC and Pizza Hut in Dhaka are much larger than the same franchises in our neighbouring countries in South Asia. Starbucks, Seven Eleven and Carrefour are reportedly mulling entering Bangladesh. 

How far these `middle- class' can protect or carry forward the age old social fabric of the nation may be a big question mark and the answer may even and up as "who cares?". They may not be the `Himu' of Humayun Ahmed, or may not take arms if a `1971' like necessity comes up or stand up to protect Bengali language or culture like 1952, they must however represent the `face' of an emerging country like Bangladesh and increasingly a `digital' and responsive Bangladesh.

(Mamun Rashid is a banker and economic analyst. E mail: mamun1961@gmail.com)


----------



## Skallagrim

BB gives Tk 154.33b cash support to banks to stabilise money mkt 

The Bangladesh Bank (BB) provided Tk 154.3345 billion in cash under its assured liquidity support and special repo against holding of government securities to the commercial banks Sunday to meet their needs for liquidity, following increased demand from corporate and individual clients, ahead of the Eid festival, official sources said. 
Depositors have been withdrawing money
in greater amounts in viewof the Eid-ul- Fitr, one of the major festivals of the Muslims. The country's banking sector will be on the longest period of holidays this year. This has put an extra pressure on withdrawal of cash by the customers of the banks.
The corporate clients are also withdrawing money to pay salaries and bonuses of their employees or, in some cases, to meet the religious expenses (Jakat), bank officials said.
However, the inter-bank call money rate among banks and non-banking financial institutions stood at 15 per cent at its highest, despite injection of a relatively large amount of money by the central bank, a senior official of the BB told the FE. The rate, however, was 6.5% at its lowest.
The BB provided a total of Tk 154.3345 billion under the repurchase agreement (repo) to the banks Sunday, following higher withdrawal of cash by the depositors from all branches. 
The BB issued ASL (assured liquidity support) for Tk 61.4745 billion and special repo for Tk 92.46 billion to the banks on the day.
Currently, the rate of interest of special repo is 10.75 per cent per annum, but for the liquidity support facility, the interest rate is 7.75 per cent per annum, according
to the BB website. 
The injection of additional liquidity support to the commercial banks would continue, if required, as it is helping to keep the inter-bank call money rate stable, the BB official said.
Usually, the call money rate goes up during the Eid festival due to increasing outflow of cash. The BB has taken several initiatives to keep the call money rate below 15 per cent, and to maintain stability in the money market by injecting the required amount of liquidity. 
The transactions in inter-bank call money totalled Tk 62.37 billion Sunday, the BB sources said.
A senior official of a leading private bank said the call money rate increased slightly at its highest range to 15 per cent Sunday from 13 per cent of the last week due to increased withdrawal of cash by the depositors. 
The call money rate might increase further in the next two days, as the demand for cash is increasing, he said. 
The commercial banks will remain open for two more days (Monday and Tuesday) before the Eid vacation. 
Branches of most of the commercial banks, especially in the city's commercial hub Motijheel, were packed with ordinary clients during the working hours Sunday. Most of such clients thronged the branches of the banks for withdrawal of cash.
The country is going to enjoy 15 days of holiday this month, including nine holidays, for Janmashtomy (August 9), National Mourning Day (August 15), Shab- e-Qadr (August 16) and Eid-ul-Fitr (August 19-21) as per the BB official calendar, besides the overlapping weekends. 
During this period of long holiday, the banks will make some special arrangements for their clients, especially for the small traders by keeping some of their branches open, the BB official said. 
The BB has instructed the banks to keep some commercially important branches open, especially connected with export- import activities, from 9:30am to 12:30pm on August 16, on the occasion of Shab-e-Qadr holiday.
But some officials said it would be difficult to operate banking as usual on that day, as a good number of employees have already taken advance leave, starting from the National Mourning Day until the end of the Eid-ul-Fitr holidays. 
Meanwhile, the amount of withdrawal of cash by retail clients is comparatively higher this year than the previous years, because of inflationary pressures, senior bankers and money market analysts said. 
A number of small depositors have withdrawn money from the banks during the last few days for Eid shopping. Withdrawal of money might increase in the next two days, as the banks will remain closed for a long time, they added.


BB gives Tk 154.33b cash support to banks to stabilise money mkt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*1,320MW COAL-FIRED PLANT

New Age | Newspaper

Govt selects Malaysian state firm for joint venture*

Manjurul Ahsan 

The Power Division has approved a proposal of Malaysias state-run Tenega Nasional Berhad for the installation and operation of a 1,320MW coal-fired plant under a joint venture company the Power Development Board and the Malaysian company would set up, officials said.

The power plant will be installed at either Anwara in Chittagong or Maheshkhali in Coxs Bazar. The plant will run on imported coal.

A high-powered delegation, led by the Power Divisions additional secretary Md Mofazzel Hossain will visit Malaysia this month to finalise the memorandum of understanding on the installation and operation of the company, the officials said.

Chinese and Thai power generation companies also submitted proposals to the Power Division for the project.

But a Power Division official told New Age they had preferred the Malaysian proposal as it met the criteria set by the ministry. We are, therefore, going to begin a formal process to implement the project with the Malaysian state agency.

Both the Chinese and Thai companies wanted to give engineering, procurement and construction contracts to their own firms while Bangladesh wants to award the contracts through a tender process, the official said.

Besides, they wanted the joint venture company board to have majority of the people from their side which would have led them to pursue their interest through the board, he said.

According to the Malaysian proposal, the project will be implemented on a build-own-operate scheme by the joint venture company. 

The power board and the Malaysian agency will have equal share in the project. The board will be set up by with equal number of members from both of the state-run power agencies. The chairman and the managing director of the board will be alternated periodically with people from both the agencies.

The government decided to go for joint venture projects to draw funding for project implementation, the Power Division official said.

The official also said that the government had already initiated land acquisition at Anwara and Maheshkhali for the installation of two imported coal-fired plants with a generation capacity of 1,320MW.

With this, the government has so far initiated three big coal-fired power projects, each having the generation capacity of 1,320MW, in joint venture with equal share with three state-run agencies.

Among other projects, the PDB will sign a power purchase agreement with the Bangladesh-India Friendship Power Company in three months to buy electricity for 25 years from a 1,320MW coal-fired plant to be installed at Rmapal in Bagerhat. 

The Power Division has also finalised a draft memorandum to be signed between the power board and China Hudian Hong Kong Company to form another joint venture company to install and operate a 1,320MW coal-fired plant.

Tenega Nasional Berhad is the largest power utility company in Malaysia which has experiences of installing and running a number of plants, with a combined generation capacity of 12,000MW, in Malaysia and Pakistan.

The Power Division has set a long-range target of generating about 20,000MW power from coal-fired plants by 2030.

According to the long-term power generation plan drafted in 2010, the government will generate 11,250MW using domestic coal and the remaining amount using imported coal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

It is good to see anew BD-Malaysian JV in power sector. But, this news also contain a news about the involvement of an Indian company in Bagerhat. Indian coal is famous for high sulpher content that causes recpiratory diseases like asthma among the people living nearby. So, the GoB must set a limit to the exhaustion of sulpheric fumes and apply to all the power stations run by coal.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Pharmaceuticals provide a shot in the arm for Bangladesh economy

Pharmaceuticals provide a shot in the arm for Bangladesh economy - khabarsoutheastasia.com

Expanding export industries are fueling Bangladesh's growth, and providing hope for job seekers. Pharmaceuticals may be the next big thing.*

By Siddique Islam for Khabar South Asia in Dhaka

September 05, 2012

One year after graduating from Dhaka University, Mohammad Barkatullah is still without a job. But recent developments have made him optimistic about putting his degree in International Relations to work -- especially in export-oriented industries like pharmaceuticals.


A child is vaccinated against polio as part of a vaccination programme in Dodowa, Ghana on April 25th. A Bangladeshi exports promotion delegation visited five West African countries, including Ghana, Senegal, and Liberia, in July in a bid to boost exports from its emerging pharmaceuticals sector. [Olivier Asselin/Reuters/Handout]
"I hope I'll able to use my knowledge of international affairs to explore new markets overseas," Barkatullah told Khabar South Asia.

Bangladesh has been moving aggressively to expand its export base, encouraged by phenomenal growth in the garment industry, which currently accounts for more than 80% of annual export earnings of $23 billion. Pharmaceuticals could be the next big sector.

"Bangladesh has enough potential to significantly enhance pharmaceutical exports because we have the ability to produce high quality medicine at a lower price," Mustafa K. Mujeri, Director General of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS), a think tank, told Khabar.

The industry is poised for a big take off and will help the country's economic growth by creating job opportunities for the vast army of unemployed youth, he said.

Bangladesh could become a middle-income nation

According to the Export Promotion Bureau, Bangladesh exported around $50m in pharmaceutical products during fiscal year 2011-2012, which ended on June 30th. That represents 9% growth compared to the previous fiscal year.

"We hope exports may cross $600m by the end of 2015," said ABM Faroque, a pharmacy professor at Dhaka University and a former Bangladesh Pharmaceutical Society president.

Lower prices and high quality make Bangladeshi pharmaceutical products attractive on the global market, he told Khabar.

Bangladeshi companies have already obtained drug export certifications from 87 countries including the United Kingdom, the United States and Australia. In July, a Bangladeshi delegation visited five West African countries including Senegal, Ghana and Liberia, looking to expand exports to the region.

"I'm confident of expanding our market in West Africa within the next three to four years," Shubhashish Bose, Vice-Chairman of Export Promotion Bureau EPB, told Khabar.

"The five West African countries have a population of 300 million, but there is no pharmaceutical manufacturing factory [located there]. So we're well positioned to expand our pharmaceutical market in the region," Bose said.

Impoverished and irrelevant to the global economy just three decades ago, Bangladesh now hopes highly sophisticated industries such as pharmaceuticals and shipbuilding will propel it into the ranks of middle-income countries over the next decade. According to World Bank projections, annual per capita income could rise to over $1,000 from the current $700.

Farjana Akter Munna, 24, who graduated from Dhaka University last year, hopes to reap the benefits.

"I'm confident the burgeoning export market will create opportunities for us and I'll be able to land a decent job in the near future," she told Khabar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Wednesday, September 5, 2012Business

*Bangladesh: the next hotspot for investment

Bangladesh: the next hotspot for investment

Singapore's minister says more businesspeople will come here soon to explore opportunities*

Singapore's Senior Minister of State for Foreign and Home Affairs Zulkifli Masagos calls on Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina at her office in Dhaka yesterday. Photo: PMO
Star Business Report
Bangladesh gradually becomes a preferred destination for Southeast Asian investors due to its cost competitiveness and a suitable geographical location, said a Singaporean minister yesterday.

The world was defeated by the growth of China for more than half a decade. But the world today has decided 'China plus one' strategy, said Zulkifli Masagos, Singapore's senior minister of state for foreign and home affairs.

Everyone is now looking beyond China for investment due to the rising production cost there, and Bangladesh could be such a place, said Masagos.

He spoke at a meeting with the leaders of Metropolitan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (MCCI) in Dhaka at the Chamber Building.

The "China plus one" strategy means that a company should invest not only in China but also in another country because the cost of production has gone up substantially in China.

The Japanese government adopted the strategy in 2008 to reduce the over-dependence on China.

So, the global companies are looking for an alternative destination, Masagos said, adding that Bangladesh will have preferences because of its cost competitiveness.

He arrived in Dhaka on Saturday on a six-day visit. The minister said more Singaporean businesspeople are keen to invest in Bangladesh and more business delegations will come here soon to explore new opportunities.

He said Singapore is the second largest trading partner of Bangladesh among the South Asian countries after India.

The two-way trade between Bangladesh and Singapore is heavily tilted in favour of the city-state. Bangladesh imported goods worth nearly $1.7 billion from Singapore, but exported only $179.23 million in fiscal 2011-12, said MCCI President Amjad Khan Chowdhury.

Singapore is a role model in the entire world for successfully achieving excellence in the field of trade, commerce, industry, tourism, good governance, law and order, transport and housing development, said Chowdhury.

He said Singapore could be a leading source of investment. In this regard, the government of Bangladesh has taken a number of policy measures in the economic front, especially for market reforms, deregulation and privatisation.

Singapore's investors show a lot of interest, but this is not translated into reality, he said.

"Bangladesh as a least developed country has got duty- and quota-free access to the European Union, Canada, Australia, Japan and New Zealand. By investing in Bangladesh, the Singaporean investors can enjoy market access to these large and important markets," said the MCCI president.

Several well-known multinational companies have been operating in Bangladesh for several years with investments worth more than $10 billion and providing employment opportunities directly and indirectly to more than four lakh people, said Chowdhury

Mahbubur Rahman, president of International Chamber of Commence, Bangladesh, stressed the need for more Singaporean investment in Bangladesh.

"We have good business with Indonesia and even Myanmar, but we couldn't attract much investment from Singapore," he added.

The noted businessman favoured simplification of procedures in setting up liaison office in Singapore to boost trade and commerce between the two counties.

Anjan Chowdhury, managing director of Square Consumer Products Ltd, said Bangladesh should develop human resources with the cooperation from Singapore.

Nehat Kabir, vice president of MCCI, said the Singaporean investors could explore investment opportunities in healthcare, education and real estate in Bangladesh.

Syed Farhad Ahmed, managing director of Aamra Technologies, urged the Singaporean companies to explore IT outsourcing potential in Bangladesh.

He said there is an immense potential in business process outsourcing and knowledge process outsourcing as Bangladesh has a lot of skilled professionals in these areas.

Chan Heng Wing, High commissioner of Singapore, M Anis Ud Dowla, chairman of ACI Ltd, and Salahuddin Kasem Khan, managing director of AK Khan & Company Ltd, were also present.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FRANCIS

If Pharmaceuticals is the next big thing then what was the first big thing


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

We know this as well. 

BBC News - Chinese factories turn to Bangladesh as labour costs rise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maira La

(trolling..deleted)


----------



## Avisheik

FRANCIS said:


> If Pharmaceuticals is the next big thing then what was the first big thing



the big thing before this was garments....though it is still a big thing now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FRANCIS

Oh garments ?? Didnt find a single Bangladeshi garment in India itself , leave alone UK .



apo_Asura said:


> I agree, it's not a big thing. Big things happen only in supahpowa india:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside $hitting, Agra, India



Oye bacche read this and then dream , dream , dream and just dream and cry 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-238.html


----------



## kobiraaz

FRANCIS said:


> Oh garments ?? Didnt find a single Bangladeshi garment in India itself , leave alone UK .
> 
> 
> 
> Oye bacche read this and then dream , dream , dream and just dream and cry
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-238.html


Out of curiosity, don't mind - How old are you


----------



## Riteon

Seems Indian Pharmaceutical sector is going to have a serious competition....hopefully the larger population and rapidly increasing number companies can offset BD 's cheap cost


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Hope Bangladesh joins India in making cheap generic versions of expensive drugs.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Riteon said:


> Seems Indian Pharmaceutical sector is going to have a serious competition....hopefully the larger population and rapidly increasing number companies can offset BD 's cheap cost



It may not be easy... Bangladesh has the advantage of using patent medicine of other country's to produce it here and to export them to western countries up to 2016 or 2019... That India does not enjoy... So Bangladesh can just by replicating western country's medicine can build their own here and export ... This is a big advantage... Bd should utilize this benefit to upgrade it's pharmaceuticals sector and upgrade it as soon as possible as one of the best in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*BB to diversify forex investment

BB to diversify forex investment

Chinese bonds attract attention*


Shafiqul Islam Jibon

The central bank of Bangladesh has decided to invest a part of its foreign exchange (forex) holdings in the Chinese government bonds to increase its income from foreign sources. 

The Bangladesh Bank (BB) took the move to avert any impact of the any fluctuation of dollar rate in the global market on the country's forex reserve and explore the option of generating income from investments in Chinese bonds, top official sources said.

"It is a new concept of protecting the forex reserve by investing the same in different other currencies rather than a single one, in this case, the US dollar," a senior BB official told the FE Monday.

The Chinese bonds were not convertible before. But now they are gradually opening up their bonds for investments by the central banks around the world. 

The BB would like to seize the opportunity, he added.

Its BB board of directors approved the proposal on August 29 last. Now the BB is approaching the central bank of China to enter an agreement to this effect.

The official, however, did not disclose the amount of money in forex to be invested in the Chinese bond. But he said the amount would be smaller in the first phase. 

If the investment proves profitable, the BB could buy more Chinese bonds in the future, he said.

In the last fiscal year of 2011-12, the BB earned Tk 10.91 billion as returns on investments of its forex holding. The amount higher by 13 per cent than that of the previous fiscal year. 

The income from foreign sources could be higher, if the BB diversified its investment in other foreign currencies or bonds, the BB official said.

From now on, the BB is planning to keep the forex reserve in diverse currencies to help avert any risk of incurring losses because of a fall in the dollar rate. 

The weighted average interest rate of the investment in foreign currencies in 2012 and 2011 was 2.15 per cent and 1.78 per cent respectively. But the current yield of the Chinese government bond is about 3.5 per cent.

Taking this factor into consideration, the central bank decided to hold a chunk of foreign exchange reserves in the Chinese currency by buying the Chinese government bond, as it found that the yield was higher than that of any other government bonds, particularly in the US dollar, the BB official said.

The yield of the 10-year Chinese government bond during the period of 2005 to 2012 was, on an average, 3.6 per cent, reaching an all-time high of 4.6 per cent in July, 2008 and a record low of 2.7 per cent in January, 2009. During the last 12 months, the yield declined by 0.72 per cent. But it is still higher than that of any other foreign currency.

Apart from the traditional US dollar, the BB is planning to hold its forex reserves in Euro and British pounds also, as there have been fluctuations in the exchange rate of US dollar, for a considerable period of time.

"It is not the problem only in Bangladesh, but also in other countries. Now most central banks around the world are losing income from their foreign investments as the dollar rate is not stable. So every central bank has taken steps cautiously to protect their forex reserves against exchange rate volatility," the BB official mentioned. 

However, the BB will move very cautiously so it does not face any risk instead of making some income. 

The China Development Bank (CDB) issued three-year and 20-year offshore Renminbi-denominated bonds in Hong Kong (the so-called dim sum bond), with participation of Asian and non-Asian investors.

About 60 per cent of the total dim sum bonds were allocated to the European, Middle East and African investors. The allocation for African investors accounted for one fifth of the total bonds the CDB issued. 

Internationalisation of the Chinese currency would lower transaction costs, provide better working capital and improve risk management practices, which along with various incentives, would also facilitate trade flows, the BB official said

Investments will also find support through cheaper sources of funding, which is raised in Hong Kong or through loans, and better-protected capital with hedging instruments. It would result in more favourable trade settlements between China and Bangladesh, he added.

Some other central banks already invested in Chinese bonds. The Bank of Indonesia (BI) and the People's Bank of China (PBoC) signed an agreement recently to enable the BI to invest in China's inter-bank bond market.

African central banks also invested in the Chinese bonds. The Standard Bank Group acted as sole book runner for the latest placement of CDB's RMB500 million worth of three-year offshore China Yuan Renminbi bonds to the African central banks.

The Japanese central bank also bought Chinese bonds worth $10 billion out of its forex holding. The move is significant since the country is known to hold most of its forex reserves in US treasuries and only a small part in euros.

Earlier in 2010, the BB had bought 10 tonnes of fresh gold from the International Monetary Fund (IMF) for protecting the value of the country's forex reserves when the dollar price was declining sharply. 

The gold purchase helped the BB to gain some extra profit as the price of the precious metal soared over the last few years. It also helped to keep the forex reserve in a relatively more favourable position, the BB official stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

FRANCIS said:


> Oh garments ?? Didnt find a single Bangladeshi garment in India itself , leave alone UK .
> 
> 
> 
> Oye bacche read this and then dream , dream , dream and just dream and cry
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/27787-indian-economy-news-updates-238.html



Abbey, sala Achyut ka baccha, yeh kya tera Indian forum hai? Tu kyu hamare sath dillagi kar raha hein? Ja ja ullu ka pttha, tera apan ka super-poor forum pe ja our wahan pe shor machaya kar. Achyut ke saath hamara banta nehin hein.



kobiraaz said:


> Out of curiosity, don't mind - How old are you



I will answer for him. Uncle, I am only five years old Indian. So, please, please forgive me for becoming a little jealous of BD achievements. I am a little child and my country is still sooooo poor!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

eastwatch said:


> Abbey, sala Achyut ka baccha, yeh kya tera Indian forum hai? Tu kyu hamare sath dillagi kar raha hein? Ja ja ullu ka pttha, tera apan ka super-poor forum pe ja our wahan pe shor machaya kar. Achyut ke saath hamara banta nehin hein.



What a dialogue... 10/10 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riteon

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> It may not be easy... Bangladesh has the advantage of using patent medicine of other country's to produce it here and to export them to western countries up to 2016 or 2019... That India does not enjoy... So Bangladesh can just by replicating western country's medicine can build their own here and export ... This is a big advantage... Bd should utilize this benefit to upgrade it's pharmaceuticals sector and upgrade it as soon as possible as one of the best in the region.



India is a leader in Generic production ........thats exactly what BD is doing. Since India started early , her R&D is fairly advanced and the results in innovation and new meds i evident .But BD production Cost is cheaper....so thats gonna be the issue


----------



## eastwatch

Riteon said:


> Seems Indian Pharmaceutical sector is going to have a serious competition....hopefully the larger population and rapidly increasing number companies can offset BD 's cheap cost



Not only that we are producing many western medicines under license, but also that our indirect sales persons are our military troops working in UN missins. They do security as well as humanitarian works and behave properly with the locals that have made the name Bangladesh very popular with the people and govts of many African countries. Any other country will have to compete with BD popularity if it wants to compete against us. Better, Indian pharmaceuticals build their factories in Bd and take advantage of our market access to the African countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *1,320MW COAL-FIRED PLANT
> 
> New Age | Newspaper
> 
> Govt selects Malaysian state firm for joint venture*
> 
> Manjurul Ahsan
> 
> The Power Division has approved a proposal of Malaysias state-run Tenega Nasional Berhad for the installation and operation of a 1,320MW coal-fired plant under a joint venture company the Power Development Board and the Malaysian company would set up, officials said.
> 
> The power plant will be installed at either Anwara in Chittagong or Maheshkhali in Coxs Bazar. The plant will run on imported coal.
> 
> A high-powered delegation, led by the Power Divisions additional secretary Md Mofazzel Hossain will visit Malaysia this month to finalise the memorandum of understanding on the installation and operation of the company, the officials said.
> 
> Chinese and Thai power generation companies also submitted proposals to the Power Division for the project.
> 
> But a Power Division official told New Age they had preferred the Malaysian proposal as it met the criteria set by the ministry. We are, therefore, going to begin a formal process to implement the project with the Malaysian state agency.
> 
> Both the Chinese and Thai companies wanted to give engineering, procurement and construction contracts to their own firms while Bangladesh wants to award the contracts through a tender process, the official said.
> 
> Besides, they wanted the joint venture company board to have majority of the people from their side which would have led them to pursue their interest through the board, he said.
> 
> According to the Malaysian proposal, the project will be implemented on a build-own-operate scheme by the joint venture company.
> 
> The power board and the Malaysian agency will have equal share in the project. The board will be set up by with equal number of members from both of the state-run power agencies. The chairman and the managing director of the board will be alternated periodically with people from both the agencies.
> 
> The government decided to go for joint venture projects to draw funding for project implementation, the Power Division official said.
> 
> The official also said that the government had already initiated land acquisition at Anwara and Maheshkhali for the installation of two imported coal-fired plants with a generation capacity of 1,320MW.
> 
> With this, the government has so far initiated three big coal-fired power projects, each having the generation capacity of 1,320MW, in joint venture with equal share with three state-run agencies.
> 
> Among other projects, the PDB will sign a power purchase agreement with the Bangladesh-India Friendship Power Company in three months to buy electricity for 25 years from a 1,320MW coal-fired plant to be installed at Rmapal in Bagerhat.
> 
> The Power Division has also finalised a draft memorandum to be signed between the power board and China Hudian Hong Kong Company to form another joint venture company to install and operate a 1,320MW coal-fired plant.
> 
> Tenega Nasional Berhad is the largest power utility company in Malaysia which has experiences of installing and running a number of plants, with a combined generation capacity of 12,000MW, in Malaysia and Pakistan.
> 
> The Power Division has set a long-range target of generating about 20,000MW power from coal-fired plants by 2030.
> 
> According to the long-term power generation plan drafted in 2010, the government will generate 11,250MW using domestic coal and the remaining amount using imported coal.


 
I think KESC Pakistan is also looking towards converting their power plants on to coal fired ones and also increasing their capacity and efficiency as well. More over they are also looking towards adding a Bio Gas plant as well in near future that will be run on 100% Cows waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

*US cotton traders turn to politicians to salvage deals with B'desh millers*


US cotton traders have turned to their politicians to put pressure on the textile millers of Bangladesh to buy the commodity from them at prices far higher than the market rates. 

They have urged the US politicians to raise the issue with the Bangladesh government so that it takes a move in this connection, concerned sources said.

Recently some of the textile mills in Bangladesh cancelled some forward contracts with the US cotton exporters due to price volatility. 

But the US cotton traders were now striving to get the contracts reinstated by putting political pressure, they claimed.

Bangladesh Textile Mills Association (BTMA) President Jahangir Alamin confirmed the allegations while talking to the FE Monday.

However, he said this is not a problem only for the textile mill owners in Bangladesh but also for those in Indonesia, Thailand, Vietnam or India.

A delegation from the National Cotton Council of America (NCCA), the American Cotton Shippers Association (ACSA), AMCOT, which represents four major U.S. cooperatives, executives from the Cargill Inc, CARG.UL and North America's largest textile mill Parkdale Mills Inc, and the National Council of Textile Organisations (NCTO) met on September 25-26 with the US Department of Agriculture Secretary Thomas Vilsack, U.S. Trade Representative (USTR) Ron Kirk, and Assistant Secretary of State William E. Craft, Jr. 

The sessions followed up previous meetings with Administration officials and leading Members of Congress in August and March, the NCCA said in a statement on its website on September 26 last.

According to the statement, the U.S. cotton industry leaders reported that contracts worth nearly $1 billion, covering sales of more than 4 million bales, were either in default or were at risk of default in some cotton-importing countries, including Bangladesh.

ACSA Chairman Ricky Clarke, a merchant with Cargill Cotton, a division of Cargill Inc., in Cordova, Tenn., said textile mills in several countries, including Bangladesh, Indonesia, Thailand and Vietnam, defaulted on millions of dollars worth of raw cotton contracts that resulted in severe economic losses for the U.S. cotton merchants and marketing cooperatives.

However, in an immediate reaction, BTMA president Jahangir Alamin expressed his fear about the future of the country's readymade garments in the U.S market if the U.S. government interferes in the issue to put pressure on the Bangladesh government to buy their cotton at higher prices.

"Last year the forward contract price with the U.S. cotton traders was extremely higher than the present one. If we buy the cotton as per the previous contracts, our business would not be sustained. So, some of our textile mill owners had to default on some of those contracts with the U.S. traders to protect their own industry in the country," he mentioned.

"If the U.S. government gets involved in the issue, the Bangladeshi counterpart also should come forward to negotiate or deal with the matter carefully through diplomacy to help solve the problem,'' Mr. Alamin said.

He further noted that such forward contract with foreign traders was an issue between 'sellers and buyers.' So it should be negotiated between exporters and importers for their sustainable business. 

"But it would be really unfortunate for the Bangladeshi textile mills and also for the export-oriented garment industry, if the U.S. traders want us to buy their cotton at higher prices through political pressure," he added. 

He further said: "Even if we buy that cotton at higher prices, our local garment industry would be also hampered. Because, we import cotton basically for the country's export-oriented garment industry."

"So the case is sensitive, the government and our fellow business organisations should be aware of it," the BTMA president suggested.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

Now I have a question. Isn't honoring a forward contract mandatory? Aren't there any International laws that interfere in case of a default by any party involved?


----------



## TopCat

You can not cancel forward contracts which is against the law. If they do that then the sellers will cancel the contract if prices go high. BD business people have usually less ethics.


----------



## boltu

Worlds third largest shopping mall !

Store rentals start this month
Store handover in November
Grand inauguration in January 2013

There is a five-star hotel(still under construction), amusement park, drop-off area and the building itself in the photo.

Two rooftop swimming pools, 3000 person food court, 2000 person fitness center, indoor theme park, 22 lane bowling alley, 7 screen theaters, 5000 car parking facilities, department store, grocery store, withstand 7.5 magnitude earthquake, nine entries and exits to the parking lot, 118 escalators, 34 passenger lifts and five spacious atriums

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Avisheik

boltu said:


> Worlds third largest shopping mall.
> 
> Store rentals start this month
> Store handover in November
> Grand inauguration in January 2013
> 
> There is a five-star hotel(still under construction), amusement park, drop-off area and the building itself in the photo.
> 
> Two rooftop swimming pools, 3000 person food court, 2000 person fitness center, indoor theme park, 22 lane bowling alley, 7 screen theaters, 5000 car parking facilities, department store, grocery store, withstand 7.5 magnitude earthquake, nine entries and exits to the parking lot, 118 escalators, 34 passenger lifts and five spacious atriums



With so much scam going around, investors may not want want to invest :/


----------



## boltu

Avisheik said:


> With so much scam going around, investors may not want want to invest :/


The inauguration is already on a 2 years delay and yes i think it'll take time to attract big investors but small shoppers and other facilities will be there to make a start. Btw,at the last moment they included the hotel and the small joyride in front the mall, for making the project economically more feasible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

boltu said:


> The inauguration is already on a 2 years delay and yes i think it'll take time to attract big investors but small shoppers and other facilities will be there to make a start. Btw,at the last moment they included the hotel and the small joyride in front the mall, for making the project economically more feasible.



We shall see if this project bears fruit or not. I am still quite skeptical about this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

*Bangladesh's reserves reach 11.25 bln USD in September*


English.news.cn 2012-10-07 20:05:24 
DHAKA, Oct.7 (Xinhua) -- Bangladesh's foreign exchange reserves reached 11.25 billion U.S. dollars at the end of September, showed the central bank data Sunday.

The Bangladesh Bank (BB) data showed the country's foreign exchange reserves stood at 11,252.06 million U.S. dollars at the end of the last month after reaching 11,434.90 million U.S. dollars on August 31.

Bangladesh's foreign exchange reserve returned to the 11 billion U.S. dollars mark at the end of the August , after a gap of one year as millions of non-resident Bangladeshis sent home more money during the first two months of the current fiscal year 2012-13 (July 2012-June 2013) for their relatives to celebrate Eid- ul-Fitr, the festival that marks the end of Muslim holy month of Ramadan -- a season of fasting and spiritual reflection.

The South Asian nation of about 152.52 million people needs a reserve of above 10 billion U.S. dollars to meet its import bills for three months, an international standard to maintain foreign currency reserve.

Bangladesh's reserves reach 11.25 bln USD in September - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Tuesday, October 9, 2012Front Page

*Metro rail project to get underway
Ministry expects no further delay, hopes to finish by 2019*

Metro rail project to get underway

M Abul Kalam Azad
The metro rail project has finally gathered momentum after nearly three-year delay over change of route with the government deciding to appoint a consultant to prepare a detailed design of the metro rail from Uttara third phase to Motijheel.

Several international companies that have been short-listed for the job now await the approval of Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica), the lone donor of the $2.7 billion project. Jica pledged 80 percent of the project cost.

Officials at Jica and the communications ministry said the short-listed companies would soon be asked to submit their technical and financial proposals for the job of preparing the detailed design and supervising the construction.

They said a firm would be selected for the job in two or three months.

Meanwhile, the communications ministry has set a new target for starting the construction work in 2016 and complete it by December 2019. According to the previous plan, the construction work was supposed to begin in 2013 and end in three years.

The delay has increased the project cost from $1.7 billion to $2.7 billion.

The government is now ready to start loan negotiation with Jica in December as both sides are very sincere about moving fast with the 20.1 kilometre metro rail project.

The problem over the installation of a depot for the project is about to end with the selection of 22 hectares of private land near Uttara third phase. Officials said the acquisition of land for the depot would begin soon.

The metro rail project, the second largest after the $2.9 billion Padma bridge project, became uncertain last year when the metro route was modified the second time following Air Force's objection. The route running across Bijoy Sarani was diverted towards Khamarbari and the change in route irked Jica.

A change in the route was first made in 2010 to avoid overlapping with the under-construction Gulistan-Jatrabari flyover.

Jica, however, did not desert the project and waited for the government to finalise the route, find a place for the depot and form a company that will eventually operate the metro rail.

Earlier, Jica conducted a study on metro rail, and according to the study, the metro rail will operate every three minutes and carry 60,000 passengers an hour.

Acting Communications Secretary MAN Siddique said there would be no further delay in the project.

All the necessary things for the project such as appointment of design consultant, acquisition of land for the depot, setting up of a company are on track.

Jica officials in Dhaka refused to comment on the project before the loan negotiation is done between the government and Jica.

Experts said it would take at least two years to prepare the detailed design and another three to five years to finish the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

When Awami League minister says something we need to worry about that and discount it as political hoax. We have seen how Padma bridge project was almost destroyed by Awami League corruption and big lie. Unless and until Japan says project fund is approved and project is ready to go awami fanboys spam only mean diddly squat.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Very unlikely if that'd happen.


----------



## mb444

Pigs will fly sooner.....BAL bs.... Entertaining however reading it over a relaxing Shisha as I am doing now however...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Dhaka-Chittagong Highway to be 4-lane by next year
* 

Bangladesh Sangbad Sangstha (BSS)

DHAKA, Oct 13, 2012 (BSS) - The construction work of Dhaka- Chittagong Highway Four-Lane Project is progressing in full-swing 
with a target of completing it within the schedule by the next year. 

"The main work of widening of the 192-KM Dhaka-Chittagong Highway into four lanes with earth filing is now going on in full swing," an official familiar with the process told BSS today.

"Taking into consideration the highway as the lifeline of the country's economy, the upgrading of busy highway into four lanes will be completed as per schedule, if the current pace of work continues without any disruption," the official added. 

He said that the high ups in the government also asked the authorities concerned to complete the project and directed them 
to ensure quality construction work accelerating its pace of 
implementation.

About 42-km of the highway will be transformed into four- lane one by December this year while another 80-km by next March and the total work by the next year, the official added.

He said around 35 percent work of the project had already been completed till the first week of October.

The project was initiated in 2006 to upgrade the highways 
into four lanes at an estimated cost of Taka 2,382 crore, but the 
BNP-Jamaat alliance government failed to finalise the scheme.

After assumption of power in 2009, the Awami League-led grant alliance government of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had entered deals in January 2010 with a Chinese company and two Bangladeshi firms to complete the project within schedule. 

Project Manager of the four-lane project Shamsuddin Ahmed told BSS that around 27 percent construction work of the 21- kilometre Daudkandi- Kutumbpur portion of the highway has been completed and the remaining part will be completed by September next year.

Construction of 145 culverts out of a total 220 of the project has already been completed and 17 small bridges are being built at present.

Besides, the official said the project involves construction of six major bridges, three flyovers, two underpasses, 21 small and medium bridges, 33 steel foot over bridges and six bus stoppages between Daudkandi Toll Plaza to Chittagong City Gate. 

Some officials of Roads and Highways Department said expansion of Dhaka-Chittagong Highway, regarded as the country's economic lifeline, was essential as the highway cannot accommodate around 30,000 vehicles a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

192 kms of 4 lane highway and they are cheering...

On an another thread some Bd members were making fun of a village road in India saying thats how all indian roads look like....

how many 4 lane highways do BD have???


----------



## scholseys

back on topic. At first i heard metro was going to be built by 2015, then 2017 and now its 2019. This government has no clue. Its almost a 3 billion dollar project, this government cant even finance the damn padma bridge project. All false promises. Only way out of this government is to put them all in a freaking boat to India using the Bay of Bengal 500 meters before entering India, BNS bangabandhu should be used to blow up the god damn boat. A poetic justice for the people of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

192 kms of hihway is a lot for Bangladesh, anymore and we would land in bay of bengal or India. You don't want us to recleaim our west Bengal and Assam from Indian occupation do you?


----------



## scholseys

self delete.......


----------



## djsjs

metro projects are large and difficult for any country .best wishes to Bangladesh.
hope indians not laugh at them.your metros are just so so....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

djsjs said:


> metro projects are large and difficult for any country .best wishes to Bangladesh.
> hope indians not laugh at them.your metros are just so so....



Not only the GoB but also some PDF members like fancy underground metro system without understanding that a combined overground and overhead system is what a poor country like Bd requires. JICA rejected in the very beginning the suggestion of building underground along the entire length. However, it agreed to build small tunnels if and when required. Japan is footing the bill, about 80% of entire cost of $2.7 billion, a big money. An full length underground could have cost more than $8 billion (assumed).

In case of Japan in the late 18th Century, the British engineers built only a stretch of about 10 km of over ground railway track from Shimbashi (in Tokyo) to Sakuragicho (in Yokohama). But, the ioneering Japanese civil engineers without a formal education in engineering learned from the British and started expansion by their own. Today, Japan has about 27,000 km of railroad.

Japan has always been like this. This is why it has developed to a level that surpasses many of european countries. I wonder, when Bd will ever 'Look East' and learn how the Japanese had learned technology from the Europeans and Americans.


----------



## animelive

djsjs said:


> metro projects are large and difficult for any country .best wishes to Bangladesh.
> hope indians not laugh at them.your metros are just so so....



everything has a beginning, son


----------



## gslv mk3

djsjs said:


> metro projects are large and difficult for any country .best wishes to Bangladesh.
> hope indians not laugh at them.your metros are just so so....



so so what?????
I know chinese have more metro systems than India....but we are building a lot of them.....


----------



## Avisheik

*Bangladesh to get duty-free market access to Belarus
*

Belarus government is going to give duty-free access of Bangladeshi products to its market, and as a result, local products will get free access to Russia and Kazakhstan, two other Russian Federation countries.

Belarus Prime Minister Mikhail V. Myasnikovich gave the assurance during his meeting with Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni at Hotel Sonargaon on Sunday.

Myasnikovich has also shown interest in investing in Bangladesh&#8217;s agriculture sector. He expressed the interest at another meeting with Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury last night. 

The Belarus premier arrived in Dhaka earlier in the day on a three-day official visit.

A special flight carrying the Belarus premier touched down at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport at 2:40pm. He was given a red-carpet reception on his arrival. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina welcomed him at the VVIP tarmac.

Cabinet members, the cabinet secretary, prime minister&#8217;s principal secretary and the press secretary, chiefs of army, navy and air force and other high officials were aslo present .

The Belarus Prime Minister was given guard of honour there and a tiny tot presented him a flower bouquet.

It is the first tour of Bangladesh by a Belarus prime minister after diplomatic relationship was established between the two countries in 1991. Some 10 agreements are likely to be signed during the visit of the Belarus prime minister.

After the formalities at the Airport, Myasnikovich and his entourage members were taken to Hotel Sonargaon where they will be staying during the visit.

At around 4:30 in the afternoon, he went to the National Mausoleum at Savar and paid floral tribute to the independence martyrs. A deft team of the Armed Forces gave him guard of honour there. 

He stood there one minute in silence in honour of the freedom fighters. Later, he planted a sapling of coral tree on the National Mausoleum premises and signed the visitor&#8217;s book. He left the Mausoleum area at around 5pm.

In May last, Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni visited Belarus when she signed several Memorendums of Understanding on opening diplomatic mission in both the countries and extending cooperation in different sectors. 

Dipu Moni, on behalf of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, also had invited the Belarus prime minister to visit Bangladesh. The Belarus Prime Minister&#8217;s ongoing Bangladesh tour is the result of that invitation of the foreign minister.

Today (Monday) Myasnikovich will hold a bilateral meeting with his counterpart Sheikh Hasina and a number of agreements and MoU will be signed following the talks. The leaders will attend a joint press conference following the signing of agreements.

On Tuesday he will participate in a discussion with the teachers and students of Dhaka University at the Senate Bhaban of the university. Thereafter, this he will make a courtesy call on President Mohammad Zillur Rahman. He will leave Dhaka in the evening. 

The Republic of Belarus is a landlocked country in Eastern Europe bordering on Russia to the northeast, Ukraine to the south, Poland to the west, and Lithuania and Latvia to the northwest. Its capital is Minsk.

Over forty percent of its 207,600square-kilometre territory is forested, and its strongest economic sectors are service industries and manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*Japan to set up space industry in Bangladesh*

dhaka, Dec 29 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Japan has decided in principle to set up space industry in Bangladesh. Japanese ambassador to Bangladesh Shiro Sadoshima told this to environment and forest minister Hasan Mahmud when she called on him at his Secretariat office on Thursday, said an official release. The Japanese envoy told the minister that Japan is keen to set up a heavy industry in Bangladesh to manufacture instruments that are used in the spaceships, including all types of devices required to launch satellites in the space. The Japanese government will observe the 40th anniversary of its diplomatic relationship with Bangladesh in March 2012 and a weeklong function will be organised in this regard, the ambassador told the minister. Mahmud praised the initiative and requested the Japanese government to raise its investment in Bangladesh. In response, Sadoshima said the Japanese investors will attend the weeklong function marking the 40th anniversary of Japan-Bangladesh diplomatic relationship. The environment and forest minister sought Japanese assistance in Bangladesh Climate Change Resilience Fund (BCCRF), formed to combat the risks of climate change, installation of Japanese industries in Rangunia EPZ (Export Processing Zone) and in construction of a tunnel under Karnaphuli river to connect the southern part of the Chittagong with the port city as well as to facilitate communication with Cox's Bazar. Sadoshima assured of ample Japanese assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## neolithic

*Walton-Japan to venture jointly*

15 Nov 2012 

DHAKA: Walton High-tech Industries Limited, the leading electronics company of the country, is about to form joint venture with Japan.

Recently an 8-member Japanese delegation led by Nikaho Mayor Tadanaga Yokoyama visited Walton factory at Chandra of Gazipur.

Japan External Trade Organization-JETRO coordinated the visit of the Japanese delegation to the Walton factory.

The delegation comprised of Ken-Ichiro Miyama, Specially Appointed Associated Professor of Graduate School of Business of Rikkyo University, Toshiharu Sasaki, Director of Commerce and Industry Section of Nikaho City Office, Katsumi Shindo, Managing Executive Officer and General Manager of Sales Management Division of The Hokuto Bank Ltd, Noriaki Naganuma, Representative Director of Naganuma Works Inc., Tatsuhiro Itoh, Director of Naganuma Works Inc, Takenori Matsumoto, General Manager of Sanwa Seiko Co. Ltd and Kazuhiko Tahata, Executive Officer of The Akita Bank Ltd.

The Japanese delegation went round different manufacturing units of refrigerators, air-conditioners and motorcycles. They praised the progress of a developing country like Bangladesh in manufacturing such home appliances and automobiles.

They expressed interest to invest in Bangladesh availing the country&#8217;s skilled manpower, cheap labour cost, huge domestic market, easier access to international market, and above all the existing friendly relationship between Bangladesh and Japan.

The Japanese delegation also invited a delegation from Walton to visit Japan as early as possible and hold necessary talks to give their interest of investment a final shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skallagrim

Dhaka Saturday November 17 2012 

*Dhaka-Chennai-Male direct air link opened*

The inaugural flight of 'Maldivian', the national flag carrier of the Maldives, touched down at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport, Dhaka Thursday, establishing the first direct air connectivity between Dhaka, Chennai and Male. Minister of State for Defense and National Security of the Maldives Sheikh Ilyas Hussain Ibrahim travelled to Dhaka on the first flight, Q2-550, said a press release Friday. Maldivian, a full-service airline, owned and operated by Island Aviation Services Limited, will operate an Airbus A320 aircraft with a configuration of 14 business class, 18 premium economy and 120 economy class seats on the Dhaka-Chennai-Male route on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.

Dhaka-Chennai-Male direct air link opened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

UAE offers to invest in deep-sea port

Dhaka, Nov 21 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;The United Arab Emirates has offered to invest in four multi-billion-dollar projects in the shipping sector that include development of a deep-sea port. 

"We recently received a letter from the Gulf nation showing their interest in four mega projects including developing deep sea port in Bangladesh," Director General of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Nazrul Islam told bdnews24.com. 

China and India have also offered to invest in the proposed port at Sonadia. 

The other three projects where the UAE wants to invest are New Mooring Container Terminal in Chittagong, Inland Container Depot with rail connectivity in Dhaka and Mongla port. 

"We are positively considering it and expect a delegation at the ministerial level will visit Dhaka to discuss the proposals," he added. 

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina visited Dubai in 2011 and asked the UAE to explore opportunities to fund in infrastructure sector in Bangladesh. 

The cooperation will be government-to-government through an UAE company, DP World, and an inter-ministerial meeting would discuss the substantive aspects of the proposals in December, Islam said. 

"The government has been pursuing investment from the Middle East since it came to power in addition to other two major focus areas, manpower and trade," the DG added. 

Qatari Investment 

Another Gulf state, Qatar, also showed interest in two mega-projects involving about $4 billion. 

"Qatar wants to set up 1000 megawatt LNG-based power plant with an investment of $1.5 billion and the other one is to upgrade and modernise Shahjalal airport in Dhaka involving $2 billion," Islam said. 

The Qatari delegation came to Dhaka in May and signed an agreed minutes in this regard, he added. 

"We are negotiating with our counterparts and hope to reach a win-win situation." 

In the airport upgrading projects, there are four components and Qatar may invest in one or more or all four of them, he added. 

The components are constructing two more terminal buildings, hanger, cargo village and parallel runway. 

Bahrain 

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni is travelling to Bahrain in January to sign important agreements to lure in investment. 

The agreements are investment cooperation, avoidance of double taxation and annual high-level political consultation, DG Islam said. 

"Bahrain's Speaker of parliament is also coming in January, which will improve our bilateral relations." 

Govt focus 

Bangladesh is stressing on investment from all over the world including the Middle East, said a senior official of the ministry who does not wish to be named. 

"The Middle East has a lot of cash and if Bangladesh can play its cards right, it could be a great opportunity for Bangladesh to open another window of cooperation &#8211; investment," he said. 

In Bangladesh, the Gulf region means sending manpower and draw remittance but if investment from the Middle East comes, it would widen the opportunity for more manpower export, he added. 

"If the Gulf investors come here, they will need manpower and eventually they will provide customised training and this skilled workforce can be employed in the Middle East," he explained.

UAE offers to invest in deep-sea port | Business | bdnews24.com


----------



## Gyp 111

Saudi-BD deal signed, Tk 437cr loan for power plant

DHAKA: Saudi Arabia will provide Bangladesh a loan of Tk 437.30 crore for setting up a duel-fuel power plant with a view to producing some 225-megawatt electricity.

In this regard, an agreement was signed between the two countries at Economic Relations Department (ERD) on Thursday evening.

ERD Joint Secretary Nurjahan Begum and Director General of Saudi Export Project Ahmed M Ganam signed the deal on behalf their respective sides.

The loan would be provided under Saudi Fund for Development (SFD) project, sources said.

Saudi Embassy charge d`affairs Jadi Naeef Al Rakkas, among others, were present in the deal signing programme.

Project Director Sirajul Islam Chowdhry said Power Development Board (PDB) would take initiatives to implement the project within a year.

He said, &#8220;The power plant, which will be set up at Shikolbaha Union under Patiya upazila in Chittagong, will come into production in 2016.&#8221;

Saudi-BD deal signed Tk 437cr loan for power plant


----------



## Gyp 111

Walton to start production of automobiles by 2015

Walton HIL (High-Tech Industries Ltd) of the country's leading conglomerate R.B Group is preparing to manufacture cars and pick-up vans by early 2015, a senior official of the firm said Sunday.

To generate the required fund locally, for the planned capital intensive automobile plant, Walton will issue initial public offering (IPO) in the country's capital market next year, the official said.

The conglomerate is going to make a public announcement about the scheme and the timeframe for the plant, likely in December next, with an aim to go for commercial production in the next two years.

The entire process is in the final stage of planning, the official said.

Walton, which now produces 200,000 pieces of motorbikes annually along with its main products of electronic equipment including fridges and television sets, already has the capability of manufacturing tyres and tubes for cars and pick-up vans.

"All parts and components of equipment to be required for manufacturing the automobiles will be produced in the plant to be set up with the machinery imported from Japan and Germany," Uday Hakim, senior deputy director of R.B Group, told the FE.

"To manufacture the automobiles the plant will require a big capital worth millions of dollar which will be collected from the local market issuing initial public offering in the country's two bourses, Hakim added.

Meanwhile, Japan has offered technical assistance and shown eagerness to set up the plant in joint venture. But Walton wants to set up the plant on its own with investment collected from local sources including the capital market, officials of the Group said.

R.B. Group is a leading entity among local conglomerates in Bangladesh, which is aggressively diversifying its venture into heavy machinery industries to bring economic prosperity in the country of some 160 million, economic observers said.

Walton, which started production in 2006 as the first domestic electronics manufacturer at Chandra, Kaliakoir in Gazipur, said it expects to begin making cars at its new plant by late 2014 or early 2015.

The firm is now planning to produce three or four different models of cars and pick-up vans.

A 43-member team of the government-backed Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO) visited the Walton Hitech park at Savar last month.

Officials from about 40 Japanese companies including electronics and auto parts makers took part in the programme, reflecting Japanese firms' growing interest in the country's cheap labour and economic growth.

The team headed by Tomiyasu Nakamura, executive vice president of JETRO, visited different units of Walton that manufacture fridge, motorcycle and air-conditioner.

However, some of the members of the team expressed concern about lack of infrastructure development in and around Dhaka, but voiced hope for business potentials in the country, officials at JETRO office in Dhaka said.

Walton is among the few most successful local firms that could become major exporters in the country, along with ready-made garment exporters, officials of the firm claimed.

Walton, which employs some employs 12,000 workers, distributes 4,500 types and models of goods ranging from mobile handsets, microwave ovens, DVD players, LCD and LED televisions and motorcycles and sells them through a network of 4,986 outlets, sales centres and dealers across the country, Walton officials said.

The firm also manufactures 1.4 million refrigerators and freezers, 300,000 air-conditioners and 1.0 million television sets annually. It has an installed capacity to manufacture 350,000 pieces of motorbikes.

Walton exports 91 per cent of its productes to a number of countries in Europe, Africa, Oceania, Mid East and Eastern Asia, with total annual sales up to $10 million. 

Walton to start production of automobiles by 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

2 more years only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gyp 111

Biman earns Tk billion from Hajj flights

Dhaka, Dec 8 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;State-owned Biman Bangladesh Airlines has earned around Tk 1 billion as profit only from the Hajj flights this season.

Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister Muhammad Faruk Khan disclosed the information on Saturday at a press conference at the Biman headquarters at the capital's Kurmitola earlier in the day.

He said the airliner has earned a total revenue of around Tk 6.5 billion, of which nearly Tk 5.5 billion has already been spent leaving a profit at nearly Tk 1 billion.

The state-owned airliner saw such a big earning for the first time this year since it started Hajj flights in 1973.

The Minister, however, said the details of the profit would be made known later.

This year Biman had used its own two Boeing-777s, two DC-10s and rented a Boeing-747 for the Hajj flights.

Faruk Khan said, "The profit came as two Boeing-777s were used to transport passengers. Even though the rented Boeing-747 did not face any loss but the DC-10s did so.."

He also praised the national flag-carrier for its Hajj flight service. "Transporting Hajj pilgrims is a very tough job. The success came as Biman took a long-term plan this year giving the Hajj flights top-priority."

According to the Civil Aviation Ministry, this year a total of 110,552 pilgrims went to Saudi Arabia for Hajj and only Biman transported 54,179 of them. The two other airlines, Saudia, Saudi Arabian Airlines, and private airlines National Air Services (NAS) also transported 42,206 pilgrims and 14,167 pilgrims, respectively

Until now, a total of 105,131 pilgrims have returned to the country after performing Hajj while 173 people died during the ritual in Saudi Arabia.

Biman's last Hajj flight is supposed to return with the rest of the pilgrims on Dec 12..

Minister defends Biman

Meanwhile, Minister Muhammad Faruk Khan on Saturday defended the state-owned airliner saying Biman would not see any profit without new planes.

When asked about the loss incurred by the national flag carrier this year, he said Biman would face loss in future if new planes were not provided.

"Eight of the 10 planes it has right now are at least 20-30 years old. Old planes cannot bring profit."

"On the other hand, the fuel prices in the international market have increased by nearly 65 per cent. Fuel and maintenance cost of the old aircrafts are too high," he added.

But the Minister ducked a question over the investigation report on a rented carrier plane which left before its deal ended.

A Boeing-747, which can carry 500 passengers and was hired from a Portuguese charter company Air Atlanta, had left for Portugal from Muscat airport in Oman on Sept 12 leaving 225 passengers there, before the time agreed between Biman and the company expired.

The incident had badly affected Biman's regular flight schedule that month landing a large number of passengers travelling to different countries in chaos.

An investigation committee, led by Civil Aviation Secretary Khurshid Alam Chowdhury, was formed to look into the matter. It was supposed to submit its findings within 30 workdays.

When his attention was drawn into the issue, Faruk Khan on Saturday only said, "Measures will be taken based on the findings of the probe report."

Biman earns Tk billion from Hajj flights | Business | bdnews24.com


----------



## Gyp 111

Govt plans printing industrial hub in Munshiganj under PPP

Talha Bin Habib

The government has planned to establish a printing industrial hub at Sirajdikhan in Munshiganj under public-private partnership considering the potential of the sector that could immensely help export earnings, said a high official of the ministry of industries (MoI).

With this end in view, the MoI, following the proposal of Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation (BSCIC), held a meeting with the printing sector representatives and concerned department officials recently on how to push the initiative forward.

The meeting in principle has agreed to set up a printing industrial town considering the huge prospect of the sector as it has been flourishing for the last few years.

"We asked the BSCIC to restructure the project proposal and sign a memorandum of understanding with the printing industry association," Joint Chief (Planning) of the MoI Luftor Rahman Tarafder told the FE.

He said after getting the restructured proposal from the BSCIC, the MoI will send it to the ministry of planning (MoP) for final approval.

Initially the proposed printing industrial town will be established on 50 acres of land.

The initial cost of the project has been fixed at Tk 1.87 billion for construction of roads, side walls, dumping houses and connection of power and gas supply lines.

The printing industry association (BPIA) will bear 90 per cent of the total cost and rest of the amount will be provided by the government.

General Secretary of BPIA AFM Shah Alam said there will be 419 industrial plots under four categories.

The park will be fully established within the next four years. The A category will be 6000 square feet having 37 plots while B category is 4500 square feet with 77 plots, C category is 3000 square feet with 253 plots and S category will be different sizes of 52 plots.

The annual turnover of the industry is now Tk 35 billion. Bangladesh exported printing materials worth US $ 20 million during the 2011-12 fiscal year (FY).

"If the printing industrial town is established then the country will be able to double its export of printing materials," Mr Alam said.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/index.php?ref=MjBfMTJfMTZfMTJfMV85MF8xNTMzNjk=


----------



## Gyp 111

Export opportunity in Africa "PRAN signs deal with Sierra Leone"

DHAKA: An export deal has been signed between PRAN Export Limited and Ndereh Enterprises of Sierra Leone with a view to exporting processed food products to the country, said a press release.

PRAN&#8217;s Chief of Export Mizanur Rahman and Ndereh Enterprises Director Alpha Mayatu Bah signed the agreement on behalf of their respective organization at PRAN-RFL center in the city on Thursday.

Alpha Mayatu said, &#8220;There is huge opportunity to export Bangladeshi products in Africa. In many countries of African continent, the demand of Bangladeshi processed food products is immensely increasing.&#8221;

He added: &#8220;PRAN products got huge popularity not only in Sierra Leon but also in Benin, Gambia, Nizar, Liberia, Togo, Ghana, Angola, South Africa, Mali, Mauritania, Senegal and other African countries.&#8221;

A decade back, PRAN had taken a huge project to expand its business in and around many parts of Africa. For UN peace projects and the participation of Bangladesh army in Sierra Leone, Bangladesh is already been very popular among the people of the country.

PRAN has gained popularity among the people of Sierra Leon also. As a first Bangladeshi food processing company PRAN start exporting in Sierra Leon 5-year back.

This year they have signed a new 3 Lac dollar deal to import PRAN Juice there.

In the deal signing programme, Deputy Managing Director of PRAN-RFL Group Ahsan Khan Chowdhury said, &#8220;We are exporting in Sierra Leone since 2007 and demand for quality food products are gradually increasing day by day.&#8221;

He said, &#8220;As a quality food products manufacturer PRAN is getting popularity as well. We are exporting not only in Africa but also in Europe and Middle Eastern countries, comprising 5 continents and 88 countries. Very soon some more countries will be added to that list.&#8221;

PRAN has employed more than 200 people worldwide to monitor PRAN&#8217;s overseas operations. For Extra Ordinary performance in Export, PRAN has been awarded with the National Export Trophy for last 9 consecutive years.

Export opportunity in Africa PRAN signs deal with Sierra Leone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

> *7 sued over Padma bridge graft, Abuls dropped*
> 
> The Anti-Corruption Commission on Monday filed a case against seven persons including ex-secretary of the Bridges Division Mosharraf Hossain Bhuiyan for their alleged roles in conspiracy to bribe in Padma bridge project.
> 
> The names of former communications minister Syed Abul Hossain and state minister for foreign affairs Abul Hasan Chowdhury were not included in the case, the ACC sources said.
> 
> Three officials of the local agency of Canadian consultancy firm SNC Lavalin -- Ramesh, Mohammad Ismail and Kevin Walid-- were made accused in the case which was filed with Banani Police Station.


7 sued over Padma bridge graft, Abuls dropped


----------



## idune

*While US lawmakers are targeting market access of largest market for Bangladesh garments, there is no sign of Awami League regime action to prevent such measure. Awami regime inaction could spell disaster for Bangladesh garments and will benefit India and other countries. This will be another litmus test for Awami regime for WHOM they work for, Bangladesh or someone else?*
---------------
*US lawmakers target GSP benefits for Bangladesh*

Published : Thursday, 27 December 2012

The fear of adverse international response that had struck the minds of the stakeholders concerned following the devastating fire that claimed 112 lives of Tazreen Fashion's workers last month is, apparently, coming true. A number of US lawmakers, including Representative Joe Crowley, founder of a congressional caucus on Bangladesh, is 'seriously concerned' about the Tazreen blaze. They are, reportedly, pressing the US administration to complete a long-running review that could lead to suspension of trade benefits for Bangladesh extended under the Generalised System of Preferences (GSP). The lawmakers sent a letter to the US Trade Representative (USTR) last week, expressing their grave concern over the "deterioration of working conditions and workers' rights in Bangladesh".

It is likely that the US lawmakers' letter might prompt the USTR to accelerate the process of assessing Bangladesh's eligibility for trade benefits under the GSP. Complaints were earlier lodged by the AFL-CIO, the largest US labour union confederation, in 2007 about working conditions and rights of workers employed in the Bangladesh apparel sector. The relevant trade bodies in Bangladesh, including the apex one, are yet to give their reaction formally to the US lawmakers' move. But local businesses are not that much worried over the initiative since Bangladesh does not get any notable benefits out of the US GSP, in practical operational terms. The US trade facility does not offer duty-free access to Bangladesh apparel items that account for nearly 80 per cent of its exports.

However, the Bangladesh chapter of the Transparency International (TIB) has issued a statement, urging the US authorities not to take any measure that might adversely affect Bangladesh exports, including those by its apparel industry. It said such measures, if taken, would only aggravate the conditions of the workers rather than benefiting them. The TIB's concern is not without a basis. The full withdrawal of the US GSP facility in the case of Bangladesh may not leave any near-term adverse impact on the latter's exports to the former. But it will have all the potential of creating a negative impression in the minds of the US consumers and buyers, resulting in the fall of exports in the long run.

More importantly, total exclusion of Bangladesh from the list of GSP beneficiaries will make the situation more complicated for it to convince the US authorities on the issue of granting duty-free access for its apparel items. There is no denying that the working conditions in many Bangladesh readymade garments factories are not satisfactory. But the withdrawal of GSP facility cannot be the answer to the problem. At least three parties -- owners of apparel units, the government and foreign buyers -- have a major role to play in the improvement of the safety levels in factories and a respectable hike in workers' wages. The owners will have to be willing to improve the situation while the buyers can act as a pressure group in this respect. The job of the government should be to ensure the compliance of all mills and factories, big or small, with the country's safety requirements and officially-approved wage structure for the apparel workers. 

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh


----------



## farabi

I Agree With Dr. Younus. Huge population is not main problem of our country. If Government take step to manage work for all people then it will bless for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*BANGLADESH - Shining Bangla?*







Bangladesh is well on the path to social progress and could very well become the next economic hub of South Asia.

Despite numerous political and economic challenges, Bangladesh has attained significant levels of social progress as economic indicators increasingly show marked improvement. Social development is so noticeable that leading publication, The Economist recently placed Bangladesh in its category of &#8220;progressive&#8221; countries. The key indicators of social progress in Bangladesh include marked reduction in infant mortality rates and fatality ratio among children and women due to malnourishment and improper health care.

Social progress in Bangladesh has not been the result of economic growth but has occurred rather due to improvements and innovations in social life. The Economist points at four factors that include improving the status of women; encouraging a Green Revolution in the rural areas; sustainable social spending by the state; and vertical and horizontal growth of non-governmental organizations (NGOs).

A look at the factors of social progress in Bangladesh suggests that most of them are non-traditional instruments of development, which makes the Bangladeshi development model even more interesting. The status of women has been improved remarkably by giving them more control in the family planning process as well as by providing most of the country&#8217;s microcredit loans to women to launch small businesses. The first was critically needed because the 150 million population of Bangladesh made it one of the most congested countries of the World. Bangladesh was also the pioneer of microcredit, which has unfolded huge waves of progress. The brain behind the microcredit innovation, Muhammad Yunus, won the Nobel Prize for economics in 2006. Enhancing the status of women is indeed a model for the entire World, particularly the underdeveloped or developing countries, to follow. In most Muslim countries, save a few like Malaysia and Turkey, women have suffered from a lower social status and consequently played an insignificant role in policy planning and economic processes.

However, it is important to note that Bangladesh has been able to enhance the status of women by giving them due role in civic society because Bangladeshi leadership proscribed the role of religion in politics and policy-making. In other words it stopped the clerics of having any say in policy formulation or political decisions. Therefore, if other developing Muslim countries desire progress they ought to prevent clerical groups from interfering in the statecraft. This will however require serious flexing of political and social muscle. Ironically the very term &#8216;development&#8217; has been a bête noire of conservative Muslim communities across the world.

Rural development must be made a priority for strategists. The foremost reason why most development programs have failed is because foreign development workers with limited or cursory knowledge of local conditions have conceived them. It is critical to involve local players to better gauge the social conditions. The idea of a Green Revolution in Bangladesh that entailed harvesting two crops a year as well as rotating the crops was fundamentally conceived by Bangladeshi policymakers. For a country that heavily relies on its agriculture sector, development progress may only be possible if spearheaded locally by native decision-makers.

Sustainable spending by the state on the social sector is also critical. Most developing countries fail to spend on the social sector because of a lack of vision, vested interests of the ruling elite and paucity of finances. Lack of vision within the third world leaders has largely been due to the substandard quality of education and non-democratic social and political systems. Bangladesh reveals that after adopting a civil-military supported caretaker government to purge corruption, the political leadership has come of age and has started looking beyond families and clans, which captivated the country and its development since independence in 1971. With more democratization and the opening of the political system, Bangladesh has been able to significantly overcome vested interests of the ruling elite. Consequently, the importance of the social sectors and the public spending thereof on these sectors has been realized. Previously, Bangladesh focused on its military-strategic security, which required mammoth spending on the military. Following a bloodless political revolution, political leadership has matured to resist military&#8217;s institutional interest of requiring more funds. 

Usually in third world countries the role of NGOs have been looked with askance both by the policymakers and public at large. Clerics and conservative groups have been vociferous opponents of NGOs, often blaming them of carrying a western agenda, which poses serious threats to the local social stability. However, the social progress of Bangladesh belies this mindset towards NGOs.

While Bangladesh may be experiencing social prosperity, there remains an urgent need of capital for achieving high levels of economic growth. Unfortunately, with poverty rates still quite high Bangladesh lacks the requisite finances to invest in economic growth. But with large-scale social prosperity, the country has provided a conducive environment for foreign direct investment in multiple enterprises. Bangladesh has attracted European and Far Eastern investment in areas of education and energy. Even Pakistani investors and industrialists flock to Bangladesh after getting frustrated with the dismal conditions in their own country. However, in order to attract foreign investment much depends upon the Bangladeshi political leadership&#8217;s ability to fully open the economy and allow investment in all sectors.

As the third biggest economy in the region, the social and economic development in Bangladesh can bolster a salubrious impact throughout South Asian and contribute a fair share in the overall volume of intra-regional trade. For the sake of its region, it is imperative that all South Asian countries allow Bangladesh to attain prosperity in its economic sector. 

Raza Khan is a political analyst and researcher on the political economy and the AF-PAK region. He has served in several senior positions in the Pakistan government and is currently writing his doctoral thesis on religious extremism-terrorism in Pakistan.

BANGLADESH - Shining Bangla?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Ceramic exports dull despite opportunities*

Moinul Haque 

*Ceramic export earning has decreased by 2.66 per cent in first five months of the current fiscal year comparing with the same period of last fiscal year.* 

The earning registered a fall in a period when the country&#8217;s ceramics industry sees a huge export opportunity on the global market as the European Commission imposed anti-dumping duty on ceramic imports from China.

Industry people said the export growth of some of the companies was positive but a number of exporters registered negative growth as some of them could not maintain quality and others missed the deadline of shipment.They, however, hope the export will increase in the middle of the next year when the EU anti-dumping rule will come into effect.

*Earnings from ceramics export stood at $14.62 million during July-November period of this financial year, down by 2.66 per cent 
from that of the corresponding period of the last financial year, EPB data showed.* 
The EC&#8217;s anti-dumping duty on Chinese porcelain import several months ago opened up more business opportunity for 
Bangladesh exporters. &#8216;The country&#8217;s porcelain export will jump from the next year although no immediate impact of EC&#8217;s anti-dumping rule against China was seen,&#8217; said an exporter. The exporters said ceramics export witnessed negative growth due to a meltdown on the European market as well as price hike of raw materials.The industry people hope that it will be possible to reach a better position in the second half of 2013 as a number of famous brands are trying to shift their source from China and Bangladesh will be a big choice for them.Rizvi ul Kabir, chief operating officer of Shinepukur Ceramics Ltd, told New Age that the export of ceramic products had decreased in the EU market due to global recession which was the major cause of negative growth in export earning.

In spite of recession in the EU, it is possible to achieve positive growth if the exporters handle the market with efficiency as a good number of new importers have shown their interest to import from Bangladesh, he said.Rizvi said the imposed anti-dumping duty on Chinese porcelain import by EU at present was experimental. It will be fully effective from May 17, 2013 and then the export from Bangladesh will jump in the EU market, he said.M Mamunur Rashid, head of marketing of Farr Ceramics Limited, said the orders had been increasing gradually and a good number of new buyers from Turkey, Russia, Brazil and Chile were showing their interest to import from Bangladesh.

He said his company, which has also registered a positive growth during the period, was getting increasing number of orders. &#8216;We hope that the ceramic industry will see good days in the middle of the next year as Bangladesh has emerged as the first choice of international buyers,&#8217; he added. Quality exporters could achieve the positive growth as the Germany, Italy, Spain, France and the United Kingdom have increased their porcelain import from Bangladesh. 

Shahidullah Sarwar Manjil, assistant general manager (import) of Monno Ceramics, cited price hike of raw materials as another reason besides global recession for negative growth.He said the price of raw materials increased three times in a year. The price hike of raw materials increases the production cost which eventually lower the earning from the sector, he said.

New Age | Newspaper


----------



## Zabaniyah

> *Bangladesh eyes $20b in New Year*
> 
> _Retaining its position as the 2nd largest RMG exporter_
> 
> Bangladesh enters 2013 with a firm footing as the world's second largest garment exporter, raising hopes for a new wave of business despite turbulent times in parts of the globe.
> 
> The World Trade Organisation declared Bangladesh as the second largest RMG exporter after China in 2010-11 when the country's export grew 43.36 percent year on year to $15.66 billion in spite of global recession in 2007-2008.
> 
> Bangladesh retained its position in the following fiscal 2011-12 by exporting garments worth $19.09 billion. And the outlook for the current fiscal is set to exceed $20 billion.
> 
> Bangladesh now claims 4.8 percent of the global RMG trade of $412 billion.
> 
> According to McKinsey & Company, an international management consulting firm, Bangladesh's apparel exports will reach $36 billion by 2020.
> 
> Some key market players believe that the country's potentials are even greater.
> 
> But all these prospects appear to have been shaken by one fire tragedy in late November at Tazreen Fashions Ltd, where 112 workers were killed. This single incident exposed inadequate fire safety and poor working conditions that still exist in many factories.
> 
> The incident was widely covered worldwide mainly because of Bangladesh's position as the number two apparel exporter. The buyers are now pressing factory owners to improve working conditions, hike wages of workers, and ensure labour rights and other compliance issues.
> 
> Following the event, many international non-governmental organisations campaigned for restricting purchase of Bangladeshi garments until the garment makers here ensure workers' safety and labour rights.
> 
> The apparel sector may face some hurdles this year unless the issues of proper working environment, better wages and labour rights are resolved.
> 
> Exporters here still remain hostage to large-scale buyers, who always try to pay the lowest possible rate for apparel items. The garment makers need to persuade these buyers to pay more so that they can address the compliance issues at home.
> 
> In order to retain its position, Bangladesh has to ensure adequate supply of gas and power, make available industrial lands, combat corruption, improve infrastructure and port efficiency, ease traffic congestion and develop skilled manpower.
> 
> Several factors such as availability of cheap labour, quota facility, cash incentives against export and entrepreneurial skills have helped the RMG sector grow since the country's entry into the global market. Bangladesh enjoyed quota-free status till 1985.
> 
> Following the imposition of quota restriction by the USA and the EU, Bangladesh with enough manpower utilised its allocated quota to the full compared to neighbouring India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Nepal.
> 
> Bangladesh managed to supply garment items to international buyers at competitive prices without having two important basic requirements -- cotton and machinery.
> 
> Now, Bangladesh is not only a supplier of basic garment, but also a major destination for high-end apparel items.
> 
> The strength of the country's apparel sector is well understood through its ability to supply high-end items to famous global brands such as Hugo Boss, Adidas, Puma, Tommy Hilfiger, G-Star, Diesel, Ralph Lauren, Calvin Klein, DKNY, Nike, Benetton and Mango. Currently, more than 30 percent of the total RMG export is high-end products.
> 
> The primary textile sector also saw a wave of investments for increasing demands for fabrics.
> 
> The sector with a total investment of over 4.5 billion pound is now capable of supplying 90 percent of fabrics for the knitwear sub-sector and 40 percent of fabrics for the woven sub-sector.
> 
> It took three decades of hard work for the country's garment sector to achieve its position today.
> 
> The journey started in 1978, with a shipment of 10,000 pieces of men's shirts worth 13 million Franc to a French company by Reaz Garments Ltd.
> 
> Desh Garment Ltd, the first fully export-oriented garment factory of the country, entered the global market the following year.
> 
> In 1980, South Korean Youngone Corporation formed the first joint-venture garment factory with a Bangladeshi firm, Trexim Ltd.
> 
> The number of garment factories in the country rose to 587 in 1984-85. With the arrival of many international buyers, the figure jumped to around 2,900 in 1999.
> 
> In 2005, Bangladesh with an increased number of production units became one of the 12 largest apparel exporters in the world.
> 
> Now, the country has more than 5,500 woven garment factories, 1,700 knitwear factories and 1,300 spinning, finishing and dyeing factories.
> 
> At present, the sector employs 3.5 million workers, 80 percent of whom are women.
> 
> The country's 60 percent RMG products enter the EU, 23 percent goes to the USA, 4.8 percent to Canada and 12.1 percent to other destinations worldwide.
> 
> According to data of Export Promotion Bureau, the RMG sector's contribution to the country's export was 3.9 percent in fiscal 1983-84, which now stands at nearly 80 percent.
> 
> The country's banking and financial institutions, and insurance and services sectors are largely dependent on the RMG sector.


BRAVO Bangladesh eyes $20b in New Year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Ok. Bangladesh rules in textile industry! Our Ship building and medicine industry is also flourishing. I want to know what other optiones we have? If we want to become a developed nation within 2050, what other industries should we develop taking all available resources and geography in consideration?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## damiendehorn

kobiraaz said:


> Ok. Bangladesh rules in textile industry! Our Ship building and medicine industry is also flourishing. I want to know what other optiones we have? If we want to become a developed nation within 2050, what other industries should we develop taking all available resources and geography in consideration?



Thanks, a really good question all Bangladeshi's should be asking. I think apart from the above, we need to focus on "white" goods, automotive products, small to medium engineering industries etc. Just take a look at things that are imported and see if it can be produced/assemble at home cheaper or more efficiently.

The best thing to do is look at how other similar nations such as Malasyia, Vietnam, Taiwan, etc have evolved their industrial base and see what we can learn, we need to focus on becoming a export orientated nation.

Lastly, we should not neglect the service sector such as banking, tourism, software dev, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammer-fist

damiendehorn said:


> Thanks, a really good question all Bangladeshi's should be asking. I think apart from the above, we need to focus on "white" goods, automotive products, small to medium engineering industries etc. Just take a look at things that are imported and see if it can be produced/assemble at home cheaper or more efficiently.
> 
> The best thing to do is look at how other similar nations such as Malasyia, Vietnam, Taiwan, etc have evolved their industrial base and see what we can learn, we need to focus on becoming a export orientated nation.
> 
> Lastly, we should not neglect the service sector such as banking, tourism, software dev, etc.



1. We have not tapped our tourism potential and can gain tourists from east Asia including the Chinese and others.

2. In terms of banking as the 3rd biggest Muslim country we can be a centre of Islamic investment, even more so than Malaysia.

3. Pharmaceuticals is another industry we are working on.

4. Electronic consumer goods e.g. WALTON BD.

5. I also recommend being a centre of education, which will increase our soft power especially if we can get students from other Asian countries.

We already have the Asian University for Women in Chittagong.

Plus there's much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

kobiraaz said:


> Ok. Bangladesh rules in textile industry! Our Ship building and medicine industry is also flourishing. I want to know what other optiones we have? If we want to become a developed nation within 2050, what other industries should we develop taking all available resources and geography in consideration?



We have been lingering around textile for way too long IMHO. 20 years is a long time to move on from Light eng to Heavy hich tech eng. We should move up the value addition ladder in this sector like "taxtile machinaries (in JV with advance countries), high value dyes & fabrics with progessive R&D.

IMO we should go for highly state regulated capitalist policy (like E.asia) by overwhelmingly investing our resources in certain sectors that have good potentials. It will also need huge investment in quality education (something that is missing) & setting up of large research facilities (both public & private):

Steel & metallurgy: Steel & metal processing will help us have many more spill over industries in the high end sectors.

Ship building: One major industry that we can really invest our resource into. It is a sector that demads very advance technology, cheap labor & huge capital. It will give rise to some major heavy industrial sectors & compliment the steel industry. If we can make our own ship engine in 15 years time, it can be considered a success in terms of value addition.

Agro-machinery industry: can be off shot of heavy industry

Agro-processing: The one that has the most potential in BD. 

Electronics: Should be heavily backed since we already have a decent base of electronics industry here. More Companies like Walton should be encouraged. Big conglumerates like Square, jomuna, beximco & boshundhara can be encouraged to venture into such sectors.

Man-power export: Semi-skilled man-power export can always be an option if we can add value to their skills through technical training. Gov policies should be such that the remittence send should be directed to productive purposes.

 Pharmaceuticals:U being a doctor, I am sure U know bro ,that it is a very high tech industry when it comes molecular innovation, something in which US, EU & Japan have the major share of the pie. S.korea & china is just starting to get on with it & may be India will follow suit as the R&D is both time consuming, high tech, business risk & demands huge investment. What we do in Pharmaceuticals is make generic drugs(already innovated drugs) & being an LDC we enjoy patent waver till 2016 (see TRIPS). Chances r high that it will get extended beyond, otherwise it will be a disaster for our healthcare, Pharmaceutical sector.We can copy patented drugs & export them that should not be the case under TRIPS full implementation. We can-not innovate but only formulate. It is still not a sector that can lead us to a export-oriented growth. But our accomplishment is no way something to look down upon. *We r one of the few developing countries that meets 98% of the our demand by domestic production & also export to other developing countries.** It will take time for us to go the next level. *

But for all that to happen political stability is the most thing something which some future predictors here seem to forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

> *Fuel prices hiked again
> *
> 
> _Kerosene, diesel by Tk 7, petrol, octane by Tk 5 a litre_
> 
> The government yesterday increased prices of diesel and kerosene by Tk 7 a litre, and octane and petrol by Tk 5 a litre to reduce its subsidy burden.
> 
> The price of diesel and kerosene has been raised to Tk 68 a litre, and the prices of octane and petrol have been increased to Tk 99 and Tk 96 a litre, Nazmul Ahsan, deputy secretary of the energy ministry, told The Daily Star.
> 
> The new prices take effect from today.
> 
> The government increased fuel prices by Tk 5 a litre the last time on December 30, 2011.
> 
> This is the first fuel price hike in the last one year. The Awami League-led government has so far increased fuel prices five times, including the latest one, since it came to power in December 2008.
> 
> Despite the latest increase, the government will have to give subsidy on diesel and kerosene by Tk 11.77 and Tk 12.15 a litre.
> 
> The latest rise will help the government, which plans to spend Tk 8,500 crore in fuel subsidies, save up to Tk 2,500 crore, said energy ministry officials.



  

Raise your hands, and say: WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Loki said:


> Raise your hands, and say: WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..........


Will, WEEEEEEEEEEE Will, ROCK YOU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Loki said:


> Raise your hands, and say: WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..........



*try* _uwa uwa uwa_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

@Loki , the most anguishing pathetic aspect of this is that all this is done to profit a few families operating the quick rentals. This regime is well set on destroying whatever is remaining of this state. They want to take down the whole country with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> @Loki , the most anguishing pathetic aspect of this is that all this is done to profit a few families operating the quick rentals. This regime is well set on destroying whatever is remaining of this state. They want to take down the whole country with them.



But! But! Daily Star says that the AL is ahead of BNP according to a recent survey! 



> *AL still ahead of BNP in votes, but narrowly*
> AL still ahead of BNP in votes, but narrowly



We are doomed  



> The survey also reveals that AL enjoys a good support among the poor and the middle class. It also has a huge rural following.
> 
> The number one factor seems to be the low food prices which has helped the majority of the rural population, who are either marginal farmers or landless and have to buy food.
> 
> Improvement and expansion in rural education, road network, proper fertiliser distribution, expansion of social safety network and fewer crimes are likely to be the other reasons for the government's strong show in rural areas.
> 
> Factors such as Padma bridge graft, railway scam or Hall-Mark scam, which had a big negative impact on urban voters, did not affect the opinion of the rural people.



Does anyone see something wrong here, or is it just me?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

Well its daily farting star after all. its living up to its reputation of ethically bankrupt journalism. 




> The number one factor seems to be the* low food prices *which has helped the majority of the rural population, who are either marginal farmers or landless and have to buy food.
> 
> Improvement and expansion in rural education, *road network*, proper fertiliser distribution, expansion of *social safety network* and fewer crimes are likely to be the other reasons for the government's strong show in rural areas.



The time they published it (4 jan 2012) fuel prices was already increased 3/4 times by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Fact is A.L was ahead of BNP by larger scale before,but the gap has reduced.....Hopefully they will loose the majority support by the time of the next election!!Personally I think the previous 'Tottabodhayok shorkar' was better!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

The overseas employment sector witnessed a boom last year with 0.609 million workers going abroad despite Malaysian market being still inaccessible to Bangladeshi workers, reports BSS. "The sector witnessed a boom last year and we expect a substantial growth in manpower export soon as Malaysian government sent demand letter for recruiting workers from Bangladesh," Expatriates Welfare and Overseas Employment Minister Engineer Khandker Mosharraf Hossain told the news agency.

He said 2,043,615 workers went to different countries from January, 2009 to December 31, 2012 and remitted around $44 billion. This amount is $33 billion higher than the remittance received during the period of BNP-led four party alliance government. "The manpower export is expected to have a robust growth this year as Malaysia reopened its job market and the government explored various destinations for overseas workers," he said. Engineer Mosharraf said the government has sent 609,573 workers to 157 countries and received $14.175 billion remittance in 2012, adding "The number of workers going abroad would grow two-fold this year, as the government's efforts yielding positive results in exporting manpower to new destinations." "Malaysian government has sent demand letter for recruiting 10,000 workers initially from Bangladesh and more would be recruited this year," the Minister said. He, however, said the overseas employment sector achieved the success as Bangladesh made its strong presence visible in the international forums like Colombo Process, a regional consultative process on the management of overseas employment and contractual labour for countries of origins in Asia. 

According to a ministry official, the government desperately tried to explore new destinations for its manpower by reducing migration cost and providing necessary training to workers and that got a positive response despite the prevailing global economic recession. He said the government is implementing various programmes including training courses on language, welding, electrical devices, pipe fitting, plantation, swing trade, rod binding, to turn the vast population of the country into human resource. The ministry official said Malaysia needs around 1-1.5 million foreign workers for its development work. Bangladesh is expected to send around 0.5 to 0.7 million workers to Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

BAL and BNP both are not better for BD, we need a corruption free political team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gyp 111

Forex reserve top $13b for first time | Business | bdnews24.com

Dhaka, Jan 7 (bdnews24.com)The foreign exchange reserve crossed the $ 13 billion-mark for the first time on Monday, thanks to a robust growth of inward remittance as well as decreasing import payment.

The reserve rose to $13.04 billion on the day -- the first week this year-- setting a new record, according to the central bank statistics.

Kazi Sayedur Rahman, General Manager of the Forex Reserve and Treasury Management Department of Bangladesh Bank, told bdnews24.com that strong inflow of remittance, pledged foreign assistance, increase in export earnings and declining import trend played an important role to help fuel the reserve.

Bangladesh's foreign exchange reserves rose to $9.63 billion at the end of December 2011, which grew 32 percent to $12.75 billion by the end of December 2012.

In the year gone by, expatriate Bangladeshis set a new annual record for remittance, sending home a staggering $14.2 billion.

The remittances increased by about $2 billion within a gap of one year and the figure represented a 16.3 percent increase over 2011.

According to the central bank, the remittance sent by the non-resident Bangladeshis was $12.11 billion in 2011.

The central bank officials said that the foreign exchange reserve crossed the $12 billion mark for the first time on Oct 18 last year. Though the reserve had dipped in the first week of November after Bangladesh made two months' import payments to the Asian Clearing Union (ACU), the reserve surpassed the mark again on Dec 10.

Officials said that the current dollar reserve will be enough to offset the import costs for the next five months.

According to the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), the export earnings increased by 4.36 percent in the July-November period from the same time last year.

Concurrently, import costs dropped by 6.75 percent in the July-October period which was 23.13 percent at the same time last fiscal.

Also, according to the Economic Relations Department (ERD) latest data, net foreign aid galloped by two times in the first five months (July-November) of the current fiscal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Dhaka Monday January 7 2013


NBR directs banks to freeze GMG accounts 


*The National Board of Revenue (NBR) has directed all banks to freeze accounts of the country's oldest private carrier GMG Airlines for not paying travel taxes worth Tk 210 million since 2005*. The tax authority recently sent letters to 12 commercial banks urging them to suspend all sorts of transactions in the accounts of the airline, tax officials said. "We have instructed the banks which have accounts of the GMG to freeze any kind of transaction. Already most of the banks have furnished information on deposits of the airline," said a senior tax official. *According to the information furnished by the banks, the airline has only Tk 0.7 million in the accounts opened with the banks* including Sonali, Standard Chartered Bank and Trust Bank. Officials said the airline had collected travel taxes from passengers on sale of air tickets but had not deposited the money with the national exchequer. "The tax authorities held a series of meetings with the airline to realise the money," a tax official said. The taxmen also gave the GMG authority an option to clear the dues in installments, but all the efforts failed as the company did not respond to the offer, he added. Asif Ahmed, GMG Airlines director for marketing communication, HR and customer experiences, said the company was recently restructuring its strategic plan to address all the issues. "We are in the middle of the restructuring plan. The company will resolve the matter soon by paying the travel taxes in installments," he added. The GMG Airlines earlier had suspended its operation in the country on March 30, 2012. It had planned to be back in operation with a new business strategy by December last. *The lion's share of the GMG Airlines is owned by Beximco Group.* The private airline plans to use narrow body aircraft for the domestic market instead of its existing wide body aircraft. In March last the GMG Airlines said it was planning to adopt a new business strategy in view of the rising fuel prices and the changing competitive international environment through a 360- degree restructure of its strategy, organisation, fleet and business model.

NBR directs banks to freeze GMG accounts


----------



## TopCat

Yes dollar is trading below 80 dollar now a days..


----------



## Gyp 111

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Loan signing programme for the US $ 344 million South Asia Sub-regional Economic Cooperation (SASEC) Road Connectivity Project is likely to be held next week, as the project financiers have confirmed the funding, officials said Monday.

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has confirmed $198 million technical assistance for the project, designed to facilitate road connectivity with the Asian Highway.

Besides, the Organisation of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) and the Abu Dhabi Fund for Development have confirmed $30 million each for the project.

A meeting was held at the Economic Relations Division (ERD) Monday, confirming the funding. Rest of the fund of the project will be provided by the government.

Under the SASEC project, the Roads and Highways Department (RHD) will carry out four-laning work of the Dhaka-Tangail Highway from Joydevpur to Elenga of the Bangabandhu Bridge.

The officials said as traffic volume on this national highway would increase after opening of the Asian Highway-2, the fund will be utilised to expand part of the highway.

Five flyovers will also be constructed along the corridor, they said, adding that Burimari and Benapole land-ports will also be developed with the fund.

Besides, the project will help strengthening institutional capacity of the RHD, under which the RHD Building will be constructed at Tejgaon in the city.

The officials said the Planning Commission has already approved the development project proposal (DPP) of the 70-kilometre road expansion work, and it is now awaiting approval from the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC).

Part of the Dhaka-Tangail Highway has been turned into a four-lane one, the project will help expand rest of the road from Joydevpur to Elenga to four-lane through Chandra and Tangail.


----------



## Gyp 111

$50 mln deal for better road, market link - bdnews24.com

The government on Wednesday signed a $50 million agreement with the Asian Development Bank (ADB) for a project that aims to improve road and market connectivity, and enhance climate change adaptation capacity.

According to a media release, ADB will provide $40 million in soft loan and $10 million in grants to support the Coastal Climate Resilient Infrastructure Project.

International Fund for Agricultural Development will provide $59 million in loans and $1 million in grant while German development cooperation will make available $8.8 million in loan through KfW for the project that is costing $150 million.

The government will inject $31.2 million for the project that aims at improving livelihoods in 12 rural coastal districts of Bangladesh vulnerable to climate change by improving household incomes by 20 percent by 2021.

&#8220;Over 800,000 people will directly benefit from the project,&#8221; the media release said.

Economic Relations Division (ERD) Secretary Md Abul Kalam Azad and M Teresa Kho, Country Director of ADB's Bangladesh Resident Mission, signed the agreement at ERD office in Dhaka.

The assistance is believed to also contribute to boosting year-round connectivity between agricultural production areas and markets and to other parts of Bangladesh.

&#8220;Lack of all-weather road connectivity limits farmers' access to markets, increases the cost of production because of higher transportation costs, lowers commodity prices owing to remoteness, and hinders access to education and health services,&#8221; Kho was quoted as saying in the media release.

She said poor road connectivity also restricts their access to financial services, technology, and development support services provided by various agencies, but this project would enhance climate resilience in the rural coastal areas and benefit the poor and women.

The Local Government Engineering Department in the Local Government Division of the Ministry of Local Government, Rural Development and Cooperatives will execute the project.


----------



## Gyp 111

3 power plants get nod

Total capacity 1,000MW; to be set up by 2015; 13km expressway from city's Shantinagar to Mawa road also okayed

The cabinet purchase committee yesterday approved three public sector power projects, including one to be awarded to controversial Chinese company Harbin, with a total capacity of 1,000 megawatt.

In addition, the committee at a meeting chaired by Finance Minister AMA Muhith approved extending the contract for a 40 megawatt diesel-fired rental power project by a year until September this year.

The three power projects are Shahjibazar 300 MW gas-fired combined cycle plant (to be awarded to Guangdong Power Engineering Corp & Guangdong Electric Power Design Institute, China), Barapukuria 250 MW unit-3 coal-fired thermal power plant (to Harbin), and the 450 MW combined cycle gas-fired plant in Ghorashal (to CMC-CNTIC, China).

Shahjibazar project was approved for a price of total $279 million, Barapukuria project for $248 m and Ghorashal project for $231 m. These would come into operation after 2015.

Of the three, tenders for Ghorashal and Barapukuria gave rise to allegations of bid manipulation.

In the case of Ghorashal project, the Power Development Board (PDB) disqualified CMC-CNTIC's bid initially for gross flaws. But under pressure from a powerful lobby, the PDB bid evaluation committee gave the bidder the scope to provide new data and change financial configuration, violating the bid rules.

Similarly, for Barapukuria project, Harbin's bid offer was given the opportunity to modify financial data so that it could become the lowest bidder. The CMC that participated in this bid lodged complaints with the government, but withdrew the complaint late last month.

Both the CMC and Harbin are being backed by two powerful ruling Awami League parliamentarians.

Harbin was blacklisted in the past. Now a plant built by Harbin is one of the best in the country, Muhith said after the committee meeting yesterday. He was responding to a question how the government could select a blacklisted company like Harbin.

Defending Harbin's selection, he added, Over the years, China has also changed a lot too. Many poor performing companies have now emerged as good companies.

When Harbin was selected for Barapukuria power project a few months ago, a number of complaints were lodged with the parliamentary standing committee concerned and other authorities. On this question, Muhith noted, When a cabinet committee receives a complaint, that is always verified before project approval. In this case, the committee did not receive any complaint.

In 2005, within an hour of its inauguration, Tongi 80 MW plant built by Harbin tripped due to technical glitches.

During the tenure of the last caretaker government, the local agent of Harbin filed an extortion case against Giasuddin Al Mamun, friend of BNP Senior Vice Chairman Tarique Rahman, among others, claiming that they had taken Tk 5 crore to award the contract for Tongi power project. Hearing of the case is yet to be completed.

The Eastern Refinery Ltd in August 2006 blacklisted Harbin for failing to build a plant as per contract.

Expressway to link Mawa-Shantinagar

Earlier, the cabinet committee on economic affairs at a meeting, also chaired by the finance minister, approved a proposal for constructing a 13.32-kilometre elevated expressway linking the capital's Shantinagar and Dhaka-Mawa road under public-private partnership (PPP) initiative.

Of the proposed route, 6.43 km will have four lanes and the rest two lanes. It will be linked to Mouchak-Moghbazar flyover. The project will cost Tk 2,670 crore.

The expressway will go over the existing roads at Shantinagar, Paltan, Fulbaria intersection, Naya Bazar intersection, Victoria Park, Babu Bazar and Buriganga second bridge, and will end at Jheelmil housing project beside Dhaka-Mawa road.

Tender for the project will be floated by the PPP office, said a Cabinet Division official.

According to preliminary projection, the project will be completed in 2016, he added.


----------



## Gyp 111

BD to export 50,000T of sugar to EU

DHAKA: Bangladesh Sugar and Food Industries Corporation has issued its first tender to export 50,000 tonnes of sugar to European Union countries under a quota system, a senior corporation official said on Thursday.

The deadline to submit offers is Feb. 2, said Harun Mia, purchase chief of the state agency, which had until now imported sugar to build up reserves and rein in domestic prices.

The 50,000 tonnes of sugar from locally produced cane will be exported to EU countries under a preferential quota for the least-developed countries.

Early last month the government gave permission to the corporation to export the sugar, Mia said.

"It would cover some losses of the corporation as sugar production cost is often higher than the selling rate," he said.

Domestic sugar prices have remained stable over the last year.

Bangladesh depends largely on imported sugar to meet annual demand of 1.4 million tonnes as the country produces less than 100,000 tonnes.

Late last year the government also allowed limited exports of sugar for private refiners, who had been calling for overseas sales as they have around 2 million tonnes of refining capacity.

In 2010, the government put an embargo on sugar exports to contain the soaring domestic price of the sweetener.

Private refiners import raw sugar mostly from India, Brazil and Thailand.

BD to export 5 , T of sugar to EU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Micromax Informatics Limited, a leading Indian handset manufacturer recently announced the launch of ten new feature phones X101, X103, X1ix, X292, X293, X320, X324, X455, X446, X456 along with its three latest smartphones-- A25 Smarty, A65 and A110 Canvas 2 in the local market.

The phones are priced at the range of Tk 1299 to Tk 14,999.

Micromax has always catered to the changing needs of the market and introduced relevant innovations in Bangladesh. Understanding the need of the evolved mobile consumers who want to take the next step in the communication space, Micromax further strengthened its smartphone portfolio in the country.

A25 is a 2.8 screen sized phone that runs on a 2.3.6 Android Gingerbread. Powered with 1 GHz processor and a 1280 mAh battery, A25 provides a talk time of 4 hours and a standby time of 180 hours. The phone features a 1.3 MP rear camera.

Micromax A65 is another smartphone which features Android 2.3. It also features a 7.1cm capacitive touchscreen with a screen resolution of 240x320pixels. The phone also has a 3 MP camera and also comes with audio and video player for music on the go.

Micromax A110 Canvas 2 has a large 5 FWVGA screen and is powered by a 1.0 GHz dual core processor. It runs on latest Android 4.0.3 (Ice Cream Sandwich). The phone features an 8.0 MP CMOS camera with dual LED flash. It also has 0.3 MP front camera.

Apart from the smartphones, Micromax also enhances its feature phone portfolio with an extensive range of phones such as X101, X103, X1ix, X292, X293, X320, X324, X45, X446 ,and X456 for the basic mobile phone users. All these phones are provided with the elementary features and multimedia functions.

Micromax rolls out series of phones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellraiser007

I am proud of Micromax, This company has lot of market value in South America and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@arp2041 and @Skull and Bones We entered in BD market with our own handset company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indian_foxhound

i got table of micromax. Its damn good. No problem so far. With super-hd and able to play 2160p video.its andriod so got hell lot of apps. Value for money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellraiser007

This is a ladies product of Micromax which is very popular in South America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

KRAIT said:


> @arp2041 and @Skull and Bones We entered in BD market with our own handset company.



Bangladeshis don't buy cheaper phones, only Vertu has maximum buyers in Bangladesh. Keep you thrash phone to yourself you baniya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Can we hack them.


----------



## Hellraiser007

KRAIT said:


> Can we hack them.



Every product which enters the market whether it is Nokia, Samsung or Micrmax can be hacked by their respective govts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitro

Chinese product labled as indian..


----------



## kobiraaz

Hellraiser007 said:


> This is a ladies product of Micromax which is very popular in South America.



My mother used this for a year!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Smartphone fair opens in Dhaka

Staff Correspondent bdnews24.com

Published: January 11 2013 08:09 Updated: January 12 2013 07:12






_A smartphone fair is being held in the capital for the first time in a bid to familiarise people with the latest advancements in technology._


Information Minister Hasanul Haque Inu inaugurated the Smartphone Expo-2013 on Friday morning at the Bangabandhu International Conference Centre in Agargaon.

The fair will run until Jan 13 from 10:00 am until 8:00pm, bringing into focus a variety of smartphones and tablet PCs.

In his inaugural speech, the Information Minister stressed on affordability of smartphones and mentioned that incorporation of Bangla content would further popularise it.

The minister referred to developed countries putting weight over the need to further expand internet facilities.

According to him, many into the administration were living in an analogue age and said it needed assistance of youths to change.

He also stressed the importance of providing the youth with cheaper internet and mobiles in the present times.

Inu said, Like food, everyone also had the right to internet.

He voiced his opinion in favour of withdrawing taxes over information technology items.

An entrepreneur of Ananda Computers, Mostafa Zabbar, in his speech said bureaucratic complexities were the main hindrance to flourishing of technology in Bangladesh.

He stressed conversion of reading materials into digital content to familiarise the new generation more with technology.

The fair is showcasing latest offerings from international brands such as Samsung, Symphony and ZTE.

State owned Teletalk 3G and Kaspersky Anti-Virus are the main sponsors of the event.

bdnews24.com is the media partner.

Teletalk Sales and Marketing Division Managing Director Habibur Rahman, Samsung General Manager Sang Ya Sung and first Bangladeshi to conquer Mount Everest, Musa Ibrahim, were present at the inaugural ceremony.

Smartphone fair opens in Dhaka - bdnews24.com


----------



## neolithic

*Overseas employment in 2012 :




*


----------



## Hammer-fist

Dhaka, Moscow to ink nine deals

Star Online Report
Dhaka has finalised three agreements in various areas including defence purchase and setting up of a nuclear power plant for signing during Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's four-day official visit to Russia from January 14.

The two countries will also ink six memorandums of understanding (MoU) in different areas of agriculture, health, education, culture, law and justice and counter-terrorism.

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni on Sunday disclosed the total of nine bilateral cooperation instruments in a press briefing at her ministry in the capital.

The three agreements which will be placed for signature are -- agreements for the State Export Credit for financing the preparatory works of Rooppur Nuclear Power Plant - for a maximum amount of US$ 500 million, agreements for establishment of a Nuclear Energy Information Centre in Dhaka - which actually would be in the premises of Bangabandhu Novo Theatre and agreement for the State Export Credit for financing defense purchase (for UD$ 1 billion), said a foreign ministry handout.



The prime minister will fly to Moscow by a special flight of Biman Bangladesh Airlines at 9:00am on Monday.

During the visit, Hasina will be accompanied by a high powered delegation, including Foreign Minister Dipu Moni and State Minister for Science and Technology Yeafesh Osman and other senior civil and military officials.

On Tuesday, she will hold talks with Russian President Vladimir V Putin at his Kremlin office which will be followed by signing of deals, likely in the areas of education and culture.

On the day, she will also have meetings with Chairperson of the Council of the Federation of the Federal Assembly of the Russian Federation Valentina I. Matvienko and Minister for Communication and Mass Media of the Russian Federation Nikolay Nikiforov.

On Wednesday, the prime minister will address the faculty members and students of Moscow State University. The theme of the speech will be "Contemporary Bangladesh-perspectives for Collaboration with Russia".

Later, she will have a meeting with General Director for State Atomic Energy Corporation 'ROSATOM' of the Russian Federation Sergey Kirienko.

Dhaka, Moscow to ink nine deals


----------



## Hammer-fist

KSA to recruit more B'deshi workers: Saudi Speaker

Published : Wednesday, 09 January 2013






_President M Zillur Rahman, visiting Saudi Arabian Assembly Speaker Dr Abdullah Bin Mohammed Bin Ibrahim Al-Sheikh along with the Saudi delegation took part at a photo session at Bangabhaban in the city Tuesday.&#8212; Focus Bangla Photo_


Visiting Saudi Arabian Assembly Speaker Dr Abdullah Bin Mohammed Bin Ibrahim Al-Sheikh Tuesday said the Saudi government will recruit more manpower from Bangladesh in the coming days, reports UNB.

The Saudi Speaker said this when he met President M Zillur Rahman at Bangabhaban.

During the meeting, the Saudi Speaker said around 2.5 million expatriate Bangladeshis are presently working with honesty and sincerity in Saudi Arabia, and his government would recruit more manpower from Bangladesh.

"I've had fruitful discussions with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and Bangladesh parliamentary group regarding recruitment of more manpower from the country," he said.

Ibrahim Al-Sheikh highly lauded the continuous economic progress of Bangladesh and hoped that the people of Bangladesh would be able to maintain economic growth in the coming days.

The Speaker conveyed the greetings of Saudi King to the President and said the king has invited him to visit Saudi Arabia at his convenience.

President Rahman welcomed the Saudi parliamentary delegation at Bangabhaban and said Bangladesh attaches special importance to its relation with Saudi Arabia and would like to further deepen cooperation in all fields.

The President expressed his gratitude for employing a large number Bangladeshi manpower in Saudi Arabia, and urged the Saudi government to recruit more skilled, semiskilled and unskilled manpower from Bangladesh.

The President hoped the volumes of trade and investment between Bangladesh and Saudi Arabia would be further increased in the coming days.

Mr M Zillur Rahman observed the visit of Saudi parliamentary delegation will increase relations between members of parliament of Bangladesh and Saudi Arabia.

The Saudi Speaker was accompanied by Members of Saudi Shura Council Hatem Bin Arif Al Shareef and Saleh Bin Zaben Al Buqami.

Chair of Saudi-Bangladesh Friendship Group and Bangladesh member of parliament BH Harun, Saudi Ambassador in Bangladesh Dr Abdullah Bin Naser Al-Busairi, Bangladesh Ambassador to Saudi Arabia Md Shahidul Islam and secretaries concerned of President's office were present.

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh





Moderators, please do not move this thread to the economic section. My intention for posting this news is not to provide information about the Bangladeshi economy but to highlight the fact that contrary to the false claims of some others, Bangladeshi relations with gulf Arab countries have not deteriorated dramatically.

Also Jamat i Islami (JI) seem to have wanted Saudi to stop hiring Bangladeshi workers or even to expel them as a way to put pressure on Bangladesh over their leaders who are in prison in Dhaka for alleged war crimes.

This has clearly failed and though the Saudis may be sympathetic to JI, they do not care about them enough to stop hiring Bangladeshi workers or expel them.

Bangladesh's geo-strategic realities remain the same irrespective of which coalition is in power in Dhaka.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/images/news_image_2013-01-09_20961.jpg


----------



## Hammer-fist

Khaleda urges S Arabia to recruit more Bangladeshis

Published : Wednesday, 09 January 2013


Opposition leader Khaleda Zia Tuesday urged visiting Saudi Arabian Assembly Speaker Dr Abdullah Bin Mohammed Bin Ibrahim Al-Sheikh to recruit more manpower from Bangladesh, reports UNB.

She made the call when a 13-member Saudi parliamentary delegation, led-by the Speaker, met her at her Gulshan office.

After over an hour-long meeting that began at around 1:30pm, BNP standing committee member and party spokesman Tariqul Islam briefed reporters about its outcome.

Tariqul Islam, who was also present at the meeting, said, "The opposition leader called upon the Speaker to recruit more Bangladeshi workers in Saudi Arabia."

Ibrahim Al-Sheikh informed the BNP Chairperson that their government is carrying out extensive development activities of the holy Ka'ba and will also do the same at Madina Sharif.

In response, Khaleda Zia requested him to hire Bangladeshi workers for the renovation works on the two holy worship places.

Tariqul Islam said matters relating to the mutual interests of the two brotherly countries were also laborately discussed at the meeting.

Talking to reporters, the Saudi Speaker said they had a cordial meeting and discussed how the existing bilateral relations between two nations could be strengthened further.

He also praised the role of Khaleda Zia in bolstering ties between Bangladesh and Saudi Arabia during her tenures as Prime Minister.

BNP standing committee member MK Anwar, chairperson's advisers Riaz Rahman, Sabihuddin Ahmed and her Saudi affairs adviser Enamul Haque were also present at the meeting.

Saudi Ambassador in Bangladesh Dr Abdullah Bin Naser Al-Busairi was also present.

The Saudi Speaker arrived here Sunday at an invitation of his Bangladesh counterpart Abdul Hamid Advocate.

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh


----------



## Hammer-fist

Qatar to hire Bangladeshis as pre-world soccer cup building bonanza underway

Published : Monday, 07 January 2013


FE Report

Qatar has said it will recruit Bangladeshi manpower to build its infrastructure needed for holding World Cup Football, scheduled for 2022.

In a discussion with the local authorities, the labor ministry of Qatar has provided its requirements of manpower from Bangladesh, the Expatriates' Welfare and Overseas Employment (EWOE) Minister Khandker Mosharraf Hossain said Sunday. 

Speaking at a press briefing in the city, Mr Hossain said the energy-rich nation has shown interest to hire a significant number of workers from Bangladesh , because it needs millions of workers to build several stadiums ahead of the big soccer carnival.

He said the delegation of the labour receiving country has assured the ministry of recruiting various category workers shortly . "But initially it will hire female workers for house keeping sector,' he added.

The EWOE minister said the salary structure for the female workers would have been maintained as per the international standard with coverage of insurance include health.

"We placed the demands to the Qatar authority for our female workers," he said adding that if those conditions are not being fulfilled by the employer, we will not send any female labour to the Muslim nation.

He said the labourers will go to the Middle Eastern job place through both private and government arrangements. "So that the dishonest recruiters can not cheat the job seekers" 

*The Qatar delegation expressed its satisfaction over the Bangladesh's training centres for building skilled workers. "We also assured them of supplying all types of labourers according to their demand"*

The minister, however, said the ministry is not against the private recruiters but it wants to bring them under control to reduce fraudulent activities.

A four member delegation headed by Sheikh Mohammed Hassan Al Obeidly, manager legal affairs department, ministry of labour of Qatar visited Bangladesh for discussion on manpower recruitment issues.

Sheikh Mohammed Al Atik-Al Dosauri, Director of ministry of interior (Directorate for passport and Expatriate affair) said hi country will began the manpower recruitment process from Bangladesh immediate after returning home.

Both types of Bangladeshi workers, female and male will be employed by Qatar, said Mr Dosauri.

The EWOE ministry also has a plan to send labouers to Australia which needs 2.4 million workers for various sectors, said the minister while addressing the press briefing.

&#8216;Riyadh to increase manpower import from Dhaka&#8217;

Saudi Arabia, one of the major sources of manpower export, has not stopped manpower recruitment from Bangladesh but it is following a certain process in this regard, the Speaker of Saudi Assembly said here on Sunday, reports UNB.

"From now on, Bangladesh will export manpower in a systematic way and Bangladesh's manpower export market will further expand there," said visiting Speaker of the Consultative Assembly of Saudi Arabia, better known as Majlis ash-Shura, Dr Sheikh Abdullah bin Mohammed bin Ibrahim Al-Sheikh.

Al-Sheikh, who is here on a four-day visit, came up with the remark, while talking to journalists on his arrival in Dhaka. He is leading a 13-member parliamentary delegation at the invitation of his Bangladesh counterpart Abdul Hamid. 

Al-Sheikh expressed satisfaction for giving punishment to those involved in the Saudi Embassy official Khalaf Al Ali murder case. "I express thanks to the Bangladesh government on behalf of Saudi government." 

On December 30, a speedy trial tribunal awarded capital punishment to five people in the Saudi Embassy official Khalaf Al Ali murder case.

The condemned convicts are M Al Amin, Saiful Islam alias Mamun, Rafiqul Islam Khokon, Akbar Ali Lalu alias Rony and Selim Chowdhury.

Al-Sheikh also thanked the Bangladesh Speaker for inviting him here and said his visit would help strengthen Bangladesh-Saudi ties further.

Earlier, Speaker Abdul Hamid welcomed and received the delegation at Shahjalal International Airport. 

Welcoming the delegation, Abdul Hamid said, "Bangladesh and Saudi Arabia has a long relations and it's historic." 

Considering Saudi Arabia as a tested and trusted friend of Bangladesh, he said Saudi Arabia is leading the Muslims across the world. "I hope your stay here will be a fruitful and enjoyable one." 

Abdul Hamid said the relation between the two countries has gradually been growing and it will be strengthened further. 

He said they will have talks on the issues of bilateral interests during the stay of the Saudi delegation. 

Speaker Abdul Hamid sought support from his counterpart for the betterment of Bangladeshis who are living in Saudi Arabia. "Doctors, engineers, nurses and other professionals including skilled and unskilled workforces from Bangladesh are there in Saudi Arabia." 

Saudi-Bangladesh Parliamentary Group chairman, Bazlul Haque Harun, MP, M Shafiqul Islam, MP, and Saudi Ambassador in Dhaka Dr Abdullah NA Al Bussairy were, among others, present at the airport. 

Mohammed bin Ibrahim Al-Sheikh will meet Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Monday evening at Ganobhaban. He is also expected to meet President Zillur Rahma.

Al Sheikh, who was the minister of Justice from February 1992 to February 2009, has been the chairman of the Majlis ash-Shura (Consultative Assembly) since 2009.

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

@ Bangladeshi nationalists please comment.

1. Qatar wants millions of workers to prepare construction for the world cup, a lot of them will be from Bangladesh.

2. Australia needs 2.4 million workers.

3. Saudi wants to increase Bangladeshi workers.

The GOB (Government of Bangladesh) wants to systematize the way manpower export is done.

Please share your thoughts.

@eastwatch @iajdani @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Bangladesh already has around 4 million expatriates in the Gulf if we can increase this by another 1-2 million if not more our revenue from remittance earnings shoots up dramatically.


----------



## Anubis

@Hammer-fist yay u'r back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Hammer-fist said:


> Qatar to hire Bangladeshis as pre-world soccer cup building bonanza underway
> 
> Published : Monday, 07 January 2013
> .



Key word is "TO HIRE" and specially when it comes from Awami League minister mouth there is no credibility t it. We have been hearing KSA will hire for last 2 years but that did not happen. Awami League mnister also said UAE will not stop recruiting when they did. So until real and substential recruitment occurs to previous level these vapor statement are for gullible bunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwatCat

Good for Bangladesh


----------



## Arabian Legend

they are around 2.5 million BD in KSA already....now more coming...... anyway  feel home


----------



## Hammer-fist

Arabian Legend said:


> they are around 2.5 million BD in KSA already....now more coming...... anyway  feel home



Likewise.

You guys are welcome here too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Saudi's way of welcoming Khaleda back into power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

aazidane said:


> Saudi's way of welcoming Khaleda back into power.



Yep basically.

It might even hint that Saudis have "knowledge" that *there will be* a BNP govt in 2014. The only power that can guarantee such a thing is the US and no one else, because despite what anyone says the US is the no.1 and most powerful player in Bangladesh.

Mozena has recently been in backroom meetings with both BNP and BAL politicians including some USA-based Awami supporters and made it clear the US wants democracy (i.e my take is that means no coups, army interventions or illegal and underhand tricks to stay in power by incumbent governments).

The question however is the role of the corrupt Tariq Zia?


----------



## Hammer-fist

Bangladesh: Grameen Shakti celebrates one-millionth installation

In what has been claimed to be the largest offgrid electrification program in the world, Grameen Shakti has announced its millionth installation in Bangladesh. The company says the program demonstrates that the falling cost of solar photovoltaics is facilitating wider application in countries like Bangladesh.


"Dark villaves have woken up to a new life," through the installations, the company claims.
Grameen Shakti
Solar photovoltaic&#8217;s power as a distributed and offgrid solution for the developing world has been demonstrated in Bangladesh, where a project to provide systems in rural parts of the country has exceeded initial expectations. The program, funded by the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank, amongst others, has announced that it has installed solar systems to a million homes.

A ceremony was held in Dhaka last week, Bangladesh&#8217;s The Daily Star reported late last week, to mark the occasion. At the event, the World Bank&#8217;s country director Ellen Goldstein said that the program is exceeding expectations. "When the program was initiated, the target was only 500,000 solar home systems in five years," said Goldstein. "Now the partners are installing 60,000 systems per month."

The company, in its statement announcing the milestone, highlighted the advantages of rural electrification through Grameen Shakti&#8217;s photovoltaic installations:

"Grammen Shakti has enabled as many as eight million people in Bangladesh to light their homes and businesses using solar power. Mosques and schools in the countryside get benefits with solar home systems. Businesses such as mobile phone shops, electronic repair shops, agricultural and livestock farms, rural hospitals, vaccination centers, etc. have grown up. Business hours have been extended - shops, bakeries and rural pharmacies can stay open late at night."

"It is as if sleepy, dark villages have woken up to new life - a life of activity, growth, which is healthy and clean," the statement reads.

Grameen Shakti&#8217;s local photovoltaic system assembly operations employ women engineers and technicians. The company says this has created thousands of jobs and new income streams for households in rural Bangladesh.

The solar program has reported milestones of 250,000 installations by April 2009, half a million by the end of 2010 and one million by November 2012.

The Daily Star reports that the World Bank has indicated that it has spent US$400 million globally on renewable energy programs and will spend another $150 million in 2013, including the Grameen Shakti program. Installation of mini grids and solar irrigation systems have been targeted by the World Bank in Bangladesh.

Speaking at the event recognizing the milestone, Grameen Shakti&#8217;s Chairman, the Nobel Laureate Muhammad Yunus indicated that falling photovoltaic module prices has been key to the program&#8217;s success. "We began 16 years back when panel price was high and kerosene price was low," he said. "Finally, we have made it."

Grameen Shakti targets a second million homes, for solar photovoltaic installations, by the end of 2016.



Read more: Bangladesh: Grameen Shakti celebrates one-millionth installation: pv-magazine


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> Ok. Bangladesh rules in textile industry! Our Ship building and medicine industry is also flourishing. I want to know what other optiones we have? If we want to become a developed nation within 2050, what other industries should we develop taking all available resources and geography in consideration?



Software indusrty...it could be leading one if we step forward in an organized manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> But! But! Daily Star says that the AL is ahead of BNP according to a recent survey!
> 
> 
> 
> We are doomed
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone see something wrong here, or is it just me?



*Clueless Masses*...the main reason behind the huge populariity of two thugs associations (BAL,BNP) and their two bitches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Good to see U back @PlanetSoldier bro. Will U be taking another break now or stay for a while?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Luffy 500 said:


> Good to see U back @PlanetSoldier bro. Will U be taking another break now or stay for a while?



Ummmm..not sure yet


----------



## Hammer-fist

US discount retailer to double its import from Bangladesh

Published : Sunday, 20 January 2013


Monira Munni

The second largest US discount retailer Target's market expansion plan in Cananda has come as a blessing for Bangladeshi garment manufacturers as the company said it will double its import from the country.

But it did not mention any timeframe for increased import from Bangladesh. Manufacturers said Target imports only five per cent of its total apparel import from Bangladesh while 60 per cent from China and the rest from Cambodia.

The disclosure came at a time following the latest United States Trade Representative's (USTR) move relating to the review of Bangladesh's GSP (generalised system of preferences) facilities in US market after the recent devastating fire incident at Tazreen Fashions Ltd that drew huge attention around the world.

The fire that took place on November 24 last year at Tazreen in Ashulia claimed lives of 112 workers and injured several others.

Manufacturers said the Target's top official's visit to Bangladesh was also part of an initiative to oversee its supply chain following the compliance issues in garment factories.

"Target will double its import from Bangladesh as part of its expansion plan in Canada where Bangladeshi apparel products get duty free access," Vice President of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) Faruque Hassan told the FE Saturday.

Tim Mantel, president of the US-based retailing company, on a three-day visit to Dhaka, held meeting Friday with the apparel manufacturers who supply products to that company in the capital city. During his stay in Dhaka he also visited three factories. Participants at the meeting said Mr Mantel discussed the issue of GSP, trade union in garment factories, TICFA signing, occupational and health safety of the workers and better workplace.

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> *Clueless Masses*...the main reason behind the huge populariity of two thugs associations (BAL,BNP) and their two bitches.



Minus 2 formula might have worked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY

Indian foreign minister due in mid-Feb
Dhaka, Delhi likely to reach consensus on transit issue
Published : Friday, 25 January 2013


Doulot Akter Mala

Bangladesh and India are likely to reach a consensus on the long-standing transit issue next month during the upcoming visit of Indian External Affairs Minister Salman Khurshid to Dhaka, officials said.

The Indian minister is scheduled to visit the country in mid-February. 

Sources said the transit issue would get priority among other issues on the agenda of the meeting with Salman Khurshid. They said the government has planned to prepare an integrated policy framework on the transit issue before the upcoming visit of the Indian minister.

The international affairs adviser to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, Dr. Gowher Rizvi, said the issues to be on the agenda at talks during the upcoming visit by the Indian external affairs minister were yet to be finalised.

He said the government was yet to discuss the visit by the Indian minister formally.

On the transit issue, Mr Rizvi said infrastructure was of limited capacity at the major points of transit.

"Ashuganj needs a container port and also Akhaura-Agartala rail link is under construction. The Indian government has already offered grant for the infrastructure," he said.

Infrastructure will be developed step by step to make the transit facility operational, he said.

Responding to a query on transit fees, Adviser Rizvi said fees would be determined on the basis of expenditure for infrastructure development. 

"The transit agreement is there. Now it will be made operational after infrastructure development," he added.

Indian ships last year availed the transit facilities on trial-run basis through Ashuganj river route under the river protocol. The river transit remained closed as the shipping ministry found the infrastructure at the port inadequate to handle transit goods.

Following instruction from the Prime Minister's Office (PMO), the foreign ministry is now dealing with the transit issue. The government has deferred the transit-related responsibilities twice. It first shifted the responsibility to the shipping ministry from the commerce ministry and later to the foreign ministry.

Earlier, a core committee, headed by the then Bangladesh Tariff Commission (BTC) chairman Dr Md. Mozibur Rahman, placed a report to the higher authorities on transit after a one-year study. Officials said the planned integrated draft report would be prepared on the basis of the main report that had been submitted one year back. 

Talking to the FE, Mozibur Rahman, who is now Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of Bangladesh Foreign Trade Institute (BFTI), said there should not any inconsistency in the integrated policy framework on transit.

"All matters relating to transit will be addressed in the framework," he added.

He said the government would form a new committee to prepare the integrated framework on transit.

Earlier, India sought transit facilities piecemeal from different ministries including shipping and commerce, and the National Board of Revenue (NBR).

Arms deal with Russia would have little impact on IMF loan: Experts
Published : Friday, 25 January 2013


Financial experts believe that recent deal with Russia to buy arms would have little impact on loan disbursement from the International Monetary Fund (IMF), reports BSS.

The IMF is scheduled to disburse the second installment of $141 million by January as part of its $987 million ECF (Enhanced Credit Facility) support to Bangladesh to help the country maintain a comfortable balance of payment. The IMF has not made any statement regarding this issue, but a section of media already reported that the loan installment was delayed due to the arms deal.

"The IMF did not place the proposal in its recent board meeting for releasing the second installment of ECF. But it is not a big problem and IMF would be able to place the proposal in its next board meeting for its nod and then there would be no barrier to release the second installment," said economist Ahsan H Mansur, Executive Director of Policy Research Institute of Bangladesh (PRI), a local think-tank. He also worked with the IMF as a mission chief and in various capacities with it in many countries.

Explaining, Mr Munsur said after signing of the big loan deal, Bangladesh has exceeded the credit guarantee ceiling as per the IMF's procedure, which is now around $1.0 billion for non-concessional loan.

He, however, was confident that IMF would adjust the ceiling following its own procedures and then it would be able to place the proposal on the ECF in its next board meeting.

"It takes one more month to get the second installment," he said brushing aside the claim that the IMF would not release the remaining part of ECF due to signing of arms-purchase deal with Russia.

Echoing the same opinion, Bangladesh Bank's Senior Adviser Allah Malik Kazmi said the arms deal would not have any negative impact on the ECF loan.

"The IMF so far did not convey to the central bank any of its concern after signing of the arms deal. It, however, can ask the government for information about the agreement, which would not impact the loan disbursement process of the ECF," Mr Kazmi said.

He explained that the interest of the loan for buying arms would not be higher than the market though it was not concessional.

"Would anyone can get concessional loan for buying arms"! he wondered.

A source informed that the IMF review team, which visited Dhaka in December, would place the loan proposal at its next board meeting.

The IMF on April 12, 2012, approved $987 million loan under the ECF to be disbursed in six installments in the next three years.


----------



## DURJOY

&#8216;Bangladesh has huge potential to earn remittances&#8217;

Staff Correspondent 

Bangladesh has huge potential to earn remittances as its workers are going to places all over the globe, Xpress Money vice-president Sudhesh Giriyan said on Thursday. 
There are people who say that Bangladeshi workers are only there in countries like Saudi Arabia or the UAE, but in reality they are everywhere now, the Indian said at a press conference at Hotel Sonargaon in the city.
Although some global phenomenon had made the situation tight for Bangladesh in the last few years, the remittance inflow increased uninterruptedly, said Sudhesh.
&#8216;So it proves that the workers are working harder and Bangladesh is also promoting its workforce to the world,&#8217; Sudhesh added. 
He said on an average a Bangladeshi worker sends home $1,672 per year.
Last year expatriate Bangladeshis sent home remittances worth $700 million through Xpress Money, he said, adding, &#8216;We are hoping this will increase to $1 billion this year.&#8217;
Xpress Money, a money transfer service provider, runs operation in 135 countries with a promise to serve its clients at a minimum charge.
&#8216;Like for transferring money from the UAE to Bangladesh, we only charge $4 for $300 and any amount more than that,&#8217; he said. 
Xpress Money senior officials were also present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY

Bangladesh second to Sri Lanka

Staff Correspondent bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-01-18 10:50:14.0

Bangladesh is second in South Asia, just behind Sri Lanka which tops the region in economic growth during 2012, an UN report says.

The report &#8220;World Economic Situation and Prospects 2013&#8221; says that growth in South Asia in 2012 was the slowest in the region in the last ten years &#8211; due to inflation, political uncertainity, energy crisis and weakening investor confidence.

Growth in South Asia &#8211; placed at 4.4 percent in 2012 -- was the lowest in the region during the last ten years &#8211; all because of inflation, political uncertainty, fuel and investment crisis, says a United Nations report putting expectations at it to speed up in 2013.

The report said that exports from South Asia slackened due to recession in developed and other developing countries.

*It forecast a 6.3 percent growth for Bangladesh in 2013 and 5.7 percent in 2014.*

The report said Bangladesh has had strong growth in private investment and consumption backed by steady rise in remittance inflow that boosted growth.

The growth of India, the biggest economy of South Asia, fell from 9 percent in 2010 to 5.5 percent in 2012 &#8211; the lowest in 10 years. As India contributes to three-fourth of the regional GDP, this adversely affected growth across South Asia.

The report mentioned fall in total investment in Pakistan for four consecutive years.

It said although Bangladesh and other countries had netted higher remittance inflow, South Asia is struggling with &#8216;deep-rooted&#8217; structural challenges in labour markets caused by low-productivity jobs, low female participation, unemployment and large number of working poor.

The report concluded that global and regional economic weakness will continue to challenge South Asia&#8217;s economy.

It says that a crash of America or China&#8217;s economy will adversely affect exports from South Asia and also hinder remittance inflow.

Bangladesh second to Sri Lanka - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Indian company CEAT to invest US $ 67 million in Bangladesh*

Ceat forms JV with Bangladesh co; to invest USD 67 million - PTI

India's CEAT to make tyres in Bangladesh by 2014


----------



## Gyp 111

Local motorcycle manufacturing sector growing by 25pc every year

Completely locally manufactured motorcycles are currently holding 35 per cent of the total market share with a 25 per cent growth every year, industry sources said.

The market share of motorbike assembling companies is gradually being grabbed by local-made complete build units (CBUs) and within next five years the motorcycle market is likely to be dominated by local manufacturers.

Due to the immense potentiality of the sector, large investments are going to be made by two big local companies.

According to sources, the country's leading two conglomerates -- Pran-RFL and Jamuna groups -- are to invest millions of takas in manufacturing motorcycles locally.

The existing Walton Hi-Tech Industries Limited and Runner Automobile Industries Limited are jointly meeting 35 per cent demand of the motorcycle market.

In the year 2010-11 the market shares by Walton and Runner were 11 and 14 per cent respectively and during the last fiscal it was 15 and 17 per cent respectively.

Walton Hi-Tech Industries Limited Chief of International Marketing Lokman Hossain Akash said due to growing market share for local CBUs, assembling shares are declining.

He said as local motorcycle products are attracting buyers and prices and quality are better than those of assembling units, it is expected that within a few years the motorcycle industry would be fully dominated buy local products.

Currently the assembling companies namely Bajaj, Uttara, Atlas, Russel Industries, HPN Automobile Industries, Road Master, Butterfly and Singer and New Grameen are assembling motorcycles on the semi knocked down (SKD) and complete knocked down (CKD) basis.

The assemblers are still occupying 60 per cent market share. According to statistics, in the calendar year 2011 a total of 284,000 units of motorcycles, both assembled and manufactured, were sold in the local market and in the year 2012 the figure was 290,000 units.

The data also shows that the market share for import of CBU and assembling under SKD and CKD in the year 2011 was 75 per cent and in the year 2012 it was 68 per cent.

Runner Automobile Limited Chairman Hafizur Rahman said as locally made motorcycles are getting popularity in the market due to better quality and competitive prices, within next five years domestic manufacturers will dominate the motorcycle industry.

The Walton international marketing chief said prices of locally built motorcycles range from Tk 60,000 to Tk 130,000 and those of assembled ones range from Tk 120,000 to Tk 300,000.

Jamuna Group Chairman Nurul Islam Babul said, "We are going to invest Tk 4.0 billion in manufacturing motorcycle, television, refrigerator and air conditioners."

He said the capacity of Jamuna motorcycle plant with technical collaboration of China's Haojin will be 150,000 units per year.

Mr Babul said as there is opportunity to tap motorcycle market by locally built units, so there is hope to go for bigger investments in the automotive industry.

Amjad Khan Chowdhury, Chairman of Pran RFL Group, said, "We have a plan for large-scale investment in motorcycle manufacturing industry and our market study and assessment are going on."

The Walton official also said, except engines, all the necessary parts are now being manufactured locally as there is a strong backward linkage industry in manufacturing motorcycle parts.

He said the parts are fully manufactured by using raw materials and there are no imported components and parts that are being used in manufacturing. 

Mr Hafizur Rahman said the current market size for motorcycle industry is Tk 25 to 30 billion and this could be fully grabbed by local manufacturing companies.

He said the government should support this industry and tax and other VAT-related obstacles should be reduced to help the sector flourish.Rahman said to support manufacture of motorcycle locally the government's SRO (statutory regulatory order) 213 on VAT is effective until June 2014 and demanded extension of the order for another five years.

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DURJOY

More foreign operators to get 3G licence
Published : Thursday, 31 January 2013


More than one new foreign cellular phone operators would get 3G licence, as the telecom regulator decided to rearrange the slot for spectrum assignment of the mobile broadband technology, said officials, reports BSS.

They said the telecom ministry has decided to incorporate the provision for more foreign operators in the final 3G Guideline against one fixed in the draft guideline.

Abubakar Siddique, secretary (In-Charge) of post and telecommunication said the regulator will offer a 5- Megahertz (MHz) slot for spectrum that would pave the way for more foreign investors in 3G licensing.

"The new slot of spectrum would not only help the small operators commercially, but it also paves the way for more foreign operators who are keen to invest here," he said.

Siddique said they want to sell the entire spectrum assigned for 3G through open auction. "We don't want to keep any unsold spectrum."

The secretary informed that all the cellular phone operators have given their consent to the latest initiative. 

Officials said the regulator-Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC) -- has decided to offer 5-Megahertz (MHz) slots for the spectrum of Third Generation (3G) services instead of 10-MHz that was earlier decided. Recently the finance ministry fixed US$ 20 million for per MHz spectrum.

In the draft guideline, the regulator had allocated a total of 50 MHz spectrum in 2100 band for 3G that would suppose to be distributed among five operators through action. Of the total, four licences would be awarded from the existing six operators while another would be new foreign operator, the draft guideline proposed. 

State owned cellular phone operator Teletalk would enjoy the services by default without participating in auction rather it will get the licence through paying the lowest bidding money. 

Meanwhile Teletalk is providing the 3G services on trial from October 14 last year, as the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the services. 

The telecom secretary said the latest initiate taken by BTRC will create a total of 10 slots of the spectrum and each will be 5MHz that might help the small operators in terms of user number. "Now, the auction would be held for eight slots instead of four slots."

Big operators could buy two slots in the auction, he said, adding "We've kept option for the operator to buy additional slot if there is any unsold slot after auction."
Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh


----------



## Gyp 111

Nod for 5 power projects

The top economic policymaking body of the government on Tuesday approved five projects costing Tk 52.98 billion in the power sector to increase electricity generation and facilitate its transmission.

The go-ahead was given at a regular meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) held at the NEC conference room in the capital's Sher-e-Bangla Nagar with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair.

Briefing reporters after the meeting, Planning Division Secretary Bhuiyan Shafiqul Islam told reporters that six other development projects were also endorsed in the meeting. The 11 projects involve Tk 64.59 billion, he said.

According to Bhuiyan, three of the five power sector projects are combined-cycle, which will be energy-efficient.

An official handout of the Planning Division said three of the five power sector projects aimed to increase production and the two others to ensure smooth transmission and supply.

Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), Asian Development Bank (ADB), Islamic Development Bank (IDB) and European Investment Bank will provide Tk 42.33 billion and the remaining Tk 10.65 billion will come from the exchequer for the power projects.

They are Upgradation of Khulna 150-Megawatt Peaking Power Plant to 225-Megawatt Combined Cycle-Power Plant Project (Tk 8.33 billion), Conversion of 70-Megawatt Shahjibazar Gas Turbine Power Plant to 105-Megawatt Combined-Cycle Power Plant Project (Tk 3.2 billion), Conversion of 150-Megawatt Sylhet Gas Turbine Power Plant to 225-Megawatt Combined-Cycle Power Plant Project (Tk 7.08 billion), 132-Kilovolt Grid Network Development Project in Eastern Region Project (Tk 9.87 billion) and National Power Transmission Network Development Project (Tk 24.27 billion).

The other projects include BSCIC Industrial Park, Sirajganj Project, under which some 570 plots will be developed for export-oriented industrial units.

Nod for 5 power projects - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

All-out campaign in US sought for getting trade preference

Published : Saturday, 16 February 2013


Nizam Ahmed

Business leaders and analysts have made strong pleas for an all-out campaign by the Bangladesh diplomatic mission, US-based businesses and leading expatriate citizens for ensuring preferential trade facilities in the United States.

"Our major products like ready-made garments and shrimp should get US preferential treatment", they said on Friday.

Bangladesh needs to activate its embassy, its staff and leading expatriate citizens living in the US to convince the administration in Washington on this issue, they said.

Simultaneously, Bangladesh should also improve working conditions, allow workers' rights and ensure work-place safety to draw positive attention of big importers like those in the US. 

"Individual influence of diplomats, officials and business leaders often work more strongly than paid lobbyists," former adviser to the past caretaker government Dr Hossain Zillur Rahman told the FE.

A regular interaction of the concerned officials and leading expatriate citizens in the US with government leaders and key persons may also bring about a positive result, said the former adviser who is also one of the country's leading economists. 

Citing an instance, traders pointed out, some embassies of Bangladesh in the Gulf region played a good role in sending more workers to different countries like Oman, which recruited some 500,000 workers from Bangladesh over the last four years.

"Our embassy officials should play more proactive role mainly in the US to realise trade preference for all exportable goods from Bangladesh," Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) Senior Vice President Nasir Uddin Chowdhury said.

Further growth of exports to the European Union (EU) also depends much on the efforts of the Bangladesh embassy officials, who can take a lead role about advertising and promoting Bangladeshi products.

"There should be concerted efforts by all concerned including business people and diplomatic personal to secure business and related trade preferences from big markets including the US," the BGMEA senior vice president said.

A proposal to engage lobbyists in the US for getting trade preference came into focus after a US Congressional delegation visited Bangladesh in January to review the labour issues.

The United States Trade Representative (USTR) undertook the review, following a disastrous fire at a garment factory in Dhaka that killed 112 workers last November.

Following the deadly fire incident, the US also hinted that Bangladesh might lose GSP facilities that are now available for some non-traditional items.

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, while briefing reporters following talks with the Congressional delegation, led by Rep. Jack Kingston, said the group was in favour of Bangladesh getting dutyand quota-free access to the US market.

The delegation also told her that countries that had engaged lobbyists were getting better results in the US.

Bangladesh will appear before the USTR-hearing next month (March 28) with its specific action plan related to the RMG sector.

Meanwhile, the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) in a submission late last month told the USTR that the country had no child labour.

Workers in Bangladesh also enjoy freedom of association and have access to tribunals to protect their rights in conformity with international standards, it said.

However, in its submission, the apex trade body informed that only 3.2 per cent of the total exports of Bangladesh to the US enjoyed GSP facilities in the fiscal year (FY) 2011-12.

The RMG, which constitutes 95 per cent of Bangladesh's total export to the US, is subjected to 15.3 per cent tariff entailing an annual aggregate duty burden to the tune of to $680 million as against less than 5.0 per cent tariff payable on the US exports to Bangladesh.

Bangladesh exports goods over $4.0 billion to the US a year.

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

 @madx @ShadowFaux @DURJOY @sepoi
@Banglar Bagh @RiasatKhan @iajdani @eastwatch
@animelive @yasinbin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShadowFaux

TICFA chhara mone hoy na kono shubidha debe. :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

I have bought a lot of BD made RMG from here......but I usually never see BD shrimps.......But they love shrimps......I think there is a potential market for shrimps here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

RiasatKhan said:


> I have bought a lot of BD made RMG from here......but I usually never see BD shrimps.......But they love shrimps......I think there is a potential market for shrimps here.



There are some British Bangladeshis (Sylhetis) from a normal background who have become billionaires through selling prawns.

The Iqbal brothers.

Riasat, start selling those shrimps brother!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Hammer-fist said:


> There are some British Bangladeshis (Sylhetis) from a normal background who have become billionaires through selling prawns.
> 
> The Iqbal brothers.
> 
> Riasat, start selling those shrimps brother!!



Lets start a joint-venture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Hammer-fist said:


> There are some British Bangladeshis (Sylhetis) from a normal background who have become billionaires through selling prawns.
> 
> The Iqbal brothers.
> 
> Riasat, start selling those shrimps brother!!



 Bangladeshis usually sell halal meat here in Atlanta....I might take your business advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Hammer-fist said:


> All-out campaign in US sought for getting trade preference
> 
> Published : Saturday, 16 February 2013
> 
> 
> Nizam Ahmed
> 
> Business leaders and analysts have made strong pleas for an all-out campaign by the Bangladesh diplomatic mission, US-based businesses and leading expatriate citizens for ensuring preferential trade facilities in the United States.
> 
> "Our major products like ready-made garments and shrimp should get US preferential treatment", they said on Friday.
> 
> Bangladesh needs to activate its embassy, its staff and leading expatriate citizens living in the US to convince the administration in Washington on this issue, they said.
> 
> Simultaneously, Bangladesh should also improve working conditions, allow workers' rights and ensure work-place safety to draw positive attention of big importers like those in the US.
> 
> "Individual influence of diplomats, officials and business leaders often work more strongly than paid lobbyists," former adviser to the past caretaker government Dr Hossain Zillur Rahman told the FE.
> 
> A regular interaction of the concerned officials and leading expatriate citizens in the US with government leaders and key persons may also bring about a positive result, said the former adviser who is also one of the country's leading economists.
> 
> Citing an instance, traders pointed out, some embassies of Bangladesh in the Gulf region played a good role in sending more workers to different countries like Oman, which recruited some 500,000 workers from Bangladesh over the last four years.
> 
> "Our embassy officials should play more proactive role mainly in the US to realise trade preference for all exportable goods from Bangladesh," Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) Senior Vice President Nasir Uddin Chowdhury said.
> 
> Further growth of exports to the European Union (EU) also depends much on the efforts of the Bangladesh embassy officials, who can take a lead role about advertising and promoting Bangladeshi products.
> 
> A proposal to engage lobbyists in the US for getting trade preference came into focus after a US Congressional delegation visited Bangladesh in January to review the labour issues.
> 
> The United States Trade Representative (USTR) undertook the review, following a disastrous fire at a garment factory in Dhaka that killed 112 workers last November.
> 
> Following the deadly fire incident, the US also hinted that Bangladesh might lose GSP facilities that are now available for some non-traditional items.
> 
> Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, while briefing reporters following talks with the Congressional delegation, led by Rep. Jack Kingston, said the group was in favour of Bangladesh getting dutyand quota-free access to the US market.
> 
> 
> Bangladesh will appear before the USTR-hearing next month (March 28) with its specific action plan related to the RMG sector.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) in a submission late last month told the USTR that the country had no child labour.
> 
> Workers in Bangladesh also enjoy freedom of association and have access to tribunals to protect their rights in conformity with international standards, it said.
> 
> However, in its submission, the apex trade body informed that only 3.2 per cent of the total exports of Bangladesh to the US enjoyed GSP facilities in the fiscal year (FY) 2011-12.
> 
> The RMG, which constitutes 95 per cent of Bangladesh's total export to the US, is subjected to 15.3 per cent tariff entailing an annual aggregate duty burden to the tune of to $680 million as against less than 5.0 per cent tariff payable on the US exports to Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh exports goods over $4.0 billion to the US a year.
> 
> Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Congress lobbyists in the USA can do anything about getting a better treatment of BD textile imports to the USA. Abuse of labour, safety of labour, child labour and low salary are some of the issues that give a negative image of Bangladesh to the USA govt and also to the US population who are very supportive of fundamental rights of the workers.
> 
> The GoB and BGMEA have so far not come out with any concrete safety plans for the RMG workers. My question is have the factory owners started to furnish their factories with EMERGENCY EXITS? Instead of doing this small thing and reporting the matter to the USTR, the greedy owners are looking for support from the lobbyists in the Congress.
> 
> The RMG owners should discard this policy and, instead, should redress the concern of the USA by providing safety measures in all the buildings and factories where they produce goods.
Click to expand...


----------



## scholseys

*THIS IS ALL PROPAGANDA, US AND EU ARE ON THE VERGE OF CANCELLING GSP FACILITIES OF BANGLADESH*

DHAKA--The U.S. is considering dropping Bangladesh from a list of developing countries that receive preferential trade access in the wake of a garment factory fire in November that killed 112 people, exposing the nation's poor working conditions.

An official at the U.S. Trade Representative's office said it would decide by the spring whether to withdraw, suspend or limit Bangladesh's duty-free benefits under the Generalized System of Preferences, a World Trade Organization arrangement that allows for special treatment of the world's poorest countries.

"Even before the November 24 fire at the Tazreen garment factory, the administration had reached the conclusion that too little had been done to address worker rights concerns in Bangladesh," the U.S. trade official said. "The fire has only intensified our concerns."

The fire at Tazreen Fashions Ltd. has drawn attention to workers' complaints about poor pay and lax safety standards in Bangladesh's garment industry, which has ramped up production to become the second-largest supplier after China.

The fire also exposed limitations in foreign brands' attempts to ensure their clothes are only made in factories that pass rigorous inspections by third parties. Tazreen was producing clothes for Wal-Mart Stores Inc., WMT -2.15% Sears Holdings SHLD -2.33% and others, despite failing fire-safety audits. Both Wal-Mart and Sears said clothes were being made at the factory without authorization and fired suppliers that had placed those orders.

The revocation of duty-free access to the U.S. won't hobble Bangladesh's economy overnight as Washington already excludes garment exports from the list of goods it allows in duty-free. Imports from Bangladesh under the program in 2011 totaled only $26 million, including sports equipment, kitchen appliances, and plastic products.

But a decision by the U.S. to scale back benefits could heighten pressure on foreign brands to continue to reduce orders from Bangladesh factories. Some companies already have done so: Nike Inc. NKE +0.60% says only eight of the 896 factories it worked with globally in 2011 were in Bangladesh.

Bangladesh also will be keen to ensure the European Union doesn't consider similar moves to those the U.S. is mulling. The E.U., which purchases two-thirds of Bangladesh's $19 billion annual apparel exports, does allow duty-free garment imports. The U.S. buys about a quarter of Bangladeshi apparel exports.

Those involved in the industry, which accounts for 80% of total exports and employs 3 million people, are pushing back against the U.S.'s potential revocation of duty-free access.

Mahbub Ahmed, the top official in the nation's Commerce Ministry, said the government is preparing a document highlighting progress made in labor rights and working conditions to try to sway the U.S. trade representative.

"We want to make clear the progress we have made in implementing workers' rights in all our export industries, including garments, in the last two decades," said Mr. Ahmed. "Working conditions in Bangladesh will not become the same as the West overnight. But we're making progress: We've eliminated child labor and many of our newer factories are world class."

The country's clothing industry has boomed in recent years, in large part due to a minimum wage of $37, significantly lower than China's. But there's been instability, too, as workers last year went on strike for better pay and conditions.

Factory owners responded by locking the workers out for days at a stretch. Police have also arrested scores of protesters. Local news reports of the death of a garment-worker activist, Aminul Islam, who was discovered in April with signs of torture on his corpse, have added to the tense atmosphere.

During a visit to Dhaka last year, U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton urged the government to conduct an independent investigation into Mr. Aminul's killing, saying failure to do so would send the wrong signal to foreign clothes companies. Such a probe hasn't happened and Bangladesh police have failed to arrest anyone for his murder.

Mr. Ahmed said U.S. Trade Representative Ron Kirk wrote Bangladesh's Commerce Ministry last month seeking rapid progress on several key issues, including labor rights in the garment and shrimp industries, improved fire safety, and better conditions in special export zones. The U.S. trade representative's office declined comment.

The move by Mr. Kirk came after 12 members of U.S. Congress wrote the U.S. trade representative's office last month, complaining about lack of progress on labor reform. The AFL-CIO, the U.S.'s largest federation of unions, also has called for a review of Bangladesh's duty-free access.

Some Bangladeshi observers said it would be counter-productive to punish the country, which has improved labor conditions in recent years.

Ahsan Mansur, an executive director of the Policy Research Institute, a Dhaka-based think tank, said the garment industry offered higher labor standards than those prevalent in other industries like jute production.

"Taken in the overall context of rural poverty, which is less visible to western observers, it is a significant improvement," he said.

In a 2011 study by McKinsey & Co., 93% of U.S. and European suppliers surveyed said labor standards in the Bangladeshi garment industry had improved over the previous five years. However, they reported large differences between factories.

U.S. Mulls Ending Bangladesh Duty-Free Access - WSJ.com

HERE IS THE WSJ POSTING IT. AND DIPU MONI RUNNING TO THE US, STOP THIS.

K Street alert! Bangladesh wants you
By Al Kamen


Bahraini Foreign Minister Sheikh Khaled bin Ahmed al-Khalifa (R) and his Bangladeshi counterpart Dipu Moni in Tehran in August. (Behrouz Mehri - AFP/Getty Images) How does a foreign country get trade preferences from Washington? It hires a lobbyist, of course.

That&#8217;s what Bangladesh officials concluded after meeting with a congressional delegation last month.

Bangladesh foreign minister Dipu Moni, briefing reporters after a visit by a delegation led by Rep. Jack Kingston (R-Ga.), said the group told her that Bangladesh should get duty and quota-free access to U.S. markets, the Financial Express newspaper said.

She said the delegation advised her that countries that have lobbyists get better results.

That proposition may or may not be true, but that&#8217;s not exactly what the delegation said, Kingston spokesman Chris Crawford said after checking with Kingston.

&#8220;The L word was never mentioned,&#8221; Crawford told us, &#8220;and &#8220;certainly no particular firm was mentioned.&#8221;

The point the delegation was making, Crawford said, was that most Americans &#8220;don&#8217;t know about this country,&#8221; even though &#8220;Bangladesh is the eighth largest country in the world&#8221; in terms of population and the fourth largest Muslim country.

There &#8220;was a discussion of the need for Bangladesh to present its case,&#8221; Crawford said, much as India and Israel (other stops on the trip) do, using its embassy and expats living in United States.

Others on the delegation, which arrived in Dhaka on Jan. 26, included GOP Reps. Ed Whitfield (Ky.), Scott Tipton (Colo.) and Adam Schiff (Calif.).

But the foreign minister told reporters after the meeting that &#8220;we must consider appointing a lobbyist firm as many countries have such firms in the U.S. to look after the overall business interests.&#8221;

K Street alert! Bangladesh wants you - In the Loop - The Washington Post

WASHINGTON POST AND WALL STREET JOURNAL BOTH REPORTING THIS. IT SEEMS *AWAMI LEAGUE IS FEARING A REVOLT FROM THE WORKERS, THAT IS WHY SHEIKH HASINA LABELLED THE TAZREEN FIRE A 'CONSPIRACY'*


----------



## ebr77

it is a diplomatic issue. It is for our worthless politicians and diplomats to fix it.


----------



## Anubis

MINSK, 27 February (BelTA)  Belarus and Bangladesh are considering the possibility of manufacturing dairy products together using Belarusian raw materials in Bangladesh. The information was released by Mr Vasily Kazakevich, Deputy Agriculture and Food Minister of Belarus, on 27 February, BelTA has learned.

Vasily Kazakevich remarked that after the visit of the Belarus government delegation led by Prime Minister Mr Mikhail Myasnikovich to Bangladesh avenues of cooperation with Bangladesh have been determined and measures have been worked out. One of them involves cooperation in agriculture.

Setting up a joint venture to manufacture dairy products using Belarusian raw materials in Bangladesh has already been discussed with the large dairy company Milk Vita. The company accounts for about 70% of Bangladeshs dairy products output. We asked to find partners for us, businessmen, who could participate in such a project, said Vasily Kazakevich. Meetings with potential partners have been held. After returning we have set up a working group in the Agriculture and Food Ministry, has chosen Minsk Oblast for cooperation with Bangladesh, in particular, Slutsk Cheese Factory.

In January 2013 the working group visited Bangladesh. Negotiations with interested business bodies to discuss the establishment of the joint venture were held. Interaction with the Bangladeshi side in the area of animal breeding was discussed, Belarus assistance in setting up a veterinary medicine lab was offered. The Belarusian side presented designs of dairy farms and modular milk-processing factories, and expressed readiness to render technical aid and outfit the farms with Belarusian equipment.

In February potential partners from Bangladesh came to Belarus, including the director of the company Fialka Ltd. The establishment of a joint enterprise was discussed with them as well. Vasily Kazakevich added that Fialka Company Director Mr Ashiq Imran had studied in Belarus and therefore the sides were able to come to terms easily. The delegation visited the Meat and Dairy Industry Institute, the Slutsk cheese factory, and dairy factory No. 1 in Minsk. After the meeting a protocol was signed to reflect the main arrangements and avenues of cooperation. The sides agreed to send a container loaded with Belarusian dairy products to Bangladesh in order to study the demand for the products and preferences of the partners.

A Bangladesh delegation is expected to visit Belarus in March. There are plans to continue discussing the establishment of a joint milk-processing enterprise.

Speaking about the overall importance of the Asian market, Vasily Kazakevich remarked that Vietnams looked attractive. The Prime Minister of Belarus has issued an instruction to implement projects with this country. A partner is being sought in Vietnam to set up a joint venture, with 500kg of Belarusian milk powder shipped already. The Belarusian raw material was examined in a lab in Vietnam, a dairy factory used it to make dairy products such as yogurts and sterilized milk. The products were examined and proved their high quality. The Vietnamese side showed its interest in the merchandise. Belarus now waits for Vietnamese experts to arrive in April to discuss the establishment of a joint venture.

The legal base for Belarus-Bangladesh relations has been created. In May 2012 a memorandum of understanding was signed by the Belarusian Agriculture and Food Ministry and the Agriculture Ministry of Bangladesh to stipulate cooperation in agriculture and food. The memorandum creates the necessary legal framework for cooperation between the agrarian ministries of the two countries, for establishing and promoting business ties, creating new distribution chain entities of the Belarusian Agriculture and Food Ministry. In November 2012 a memorandum of understanding was signed by the governments of Belarus and Bangladesh in the area of quality and safety guarantees for water-based biological resources, aquaculture objects and derived products imported from Bangladesh. In particular, the document guarantees that the required quality standards of biological water resources and seafood will be observed.

Belarus, Bangladesh considering joint dairy products manufacturing - Economy / News / Belarus News | Belarusian news | Belarus today | news in Belarus | Minsk news | BELTA - Belarus News | Belarusian news | Belarus today | news in Belarus | Minsk new

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Good news. 

@RiasatKhan Ask the mods to make a sticky thread on Bangladesh's economy. It will be handy to have the development at one place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Best of Luck and Congratulations to Bangladesh


----------



## Anubis

KRAIT said:


> Good news.
> 
> @RiasatKhan Ask the mods to make a sticky thread on Bangladesh's economy. It will be handy to have the development at one place.



There's one http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/10487-bangladesh-economy-news-updates.html Should we just move it there??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

RiasatKhan said:


> There's one http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/10487-bangladesh-economy-news-updates.html Should we just move it there??


Yup. That will be good. PM any mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Appreciation of Bangladesh Taka (BDT) against the US dollar has been hitting hard the country's exporters.

It has severely eroded the profitability of the country's exporters, according to major industry players.

They said, exporters are losing around Tk 3.2 billion a month following the appreciation of BDT by more than 1.0 per cent only in the last couple of months, ending on February 28.

The estimate has been done by assuming 40 per cent retention of export earnings on an average of the monthly total shipment of 2.0 billion US dollars.

The Taka appreciated by 2.57 per cent against the US dollar in the calendar year 2012, which, according to analysts, was due to lower import payments and higher growth of inward remittance.

Bangladesh has been adopting a floating regime since 2003. The central bank intervenes in foreign exchange market in order to effect the short-run value of its currency.

The leading exporters said, this loss is much bigger for those who add large value to export items.

Md Arshad Ullah, finance director at the Sunman, a company having around $170 million export revenue, said: "We're losing Tk 25 million each month due to appreciation of the local currency." He said: "Everything is okay.. production and orders .. but at the end of each month, we're not getting that amount."

Arshad said, if this trend continues, the local items will lose competitiveness with Pakistan, Vietnam and other competing countries.

Md Kamal Uddin, chairman of another leading garment manufacturers --- Clifton --- said: "This loss is hurting our profitability to a great extent."

Kamal said, this is happening at a time when our country has entered a confrontational politics. He said: "The confrontational politics is also taking its toll."

Anwar Alam Chowdhury Parvez, managing director of Evince Group, said, his main export item is woven garment. He regretted that retention from this variety of RMG products usually did not cross 20 per cent.

"I'm losing Tk 800,000 against my monthly export of US$1.0 million," Parvez added.

But frozen food, jute and fresh vegetable exporters are losing their profitability more as they add nearly 100 per cent value.

Golam Mostafa, managing director of Coastal Seafood, a leading frozen food exporter, said: "I've now a stock of fish worth $2.0 million meaning that I've already lost Tk 8.0 million."

Mostafa said, this is hitting the exporters, who add 100 per cent value, hard. He said, "We've no imported raw materials to process fishes, so I cannot get any benefit from it."

Appreciation of local currency has made import prices lower.

Mostafa, who headed the Bangladesh Frozen Food Exporters Association, said, in such circumstances, incentives are given to the export-oriented companies in many countries.

Jamal Uddin Sikder, general secretary of Bangladesh Betel Leaf Exporters Association, said: "Many of our members feel like leaving the business as the farmers are not reducing prices of their products."

He said, betel leaf's profitability is very minimum and only currency depreciation gives them a good incentive.
source: Strong taka takes a toll on exporters :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY

Forex reserve tops $14bn
Abdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com
Published: 2013-03-05 12:44:06.0 Updated: 2013-03-05 12:45:07.0

Bangladesh Bank&#8217;s foreign exchange reserve has crossed $14-billion mark for the first time.





Central bank Governor Atiur Rahman expressed hope that import costs for the next five months would be met with the present reserves.

The reserves stood at $14.1 billion Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Forex reserve tops $14bn - bdnews24.com

Forex reserve tops $14bnAbdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com 
Published: 05 March 2013 06:44 PM Updated: 05 March 2013 06:45 PM 

Bangladesh Banks foreign exchange reserve has crossed $14-billion mark for the first time.

Central bank Governor Atiur Rahman expressed hope that import costs for the next five months would be met with the present reserves.

The reserves stood at $14.1 billion Tuesday.
==================================================================


It is great. This is the first time in the history that the foreign exchange reserves of Bangladesh have crossed $14 billion mark. When the expatriate people of Bangladesh are working hard in the no-thanks jobs throughout the world and saving that money to feed their familoies in BD, the govt is playing politics to get rid of its opposition groups. I wonder, what is there in the brainless heads of the Awami people. Why they are taking the country to the brink of a civil war, in which AL will be the only loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

eastwatch said:


> Forex reserve tops $14bn - bdnews24.com
> 
> Forex reserve tops $14bnAbdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com
> Published: 05 March 2013 06:44 PM Updated: 05 March 2013 06:45 PM
> 
> Bangladesh Banks foreign exchange reserve has crossed $14-billion mark for the first time.
> 
> Central bank Governor Atiur Rahman expressed hope that import costs for the next five months would be met with the present reserves.
> 
> The reserves stood at $14.1 billion Tuesday.
> ==================================================================
> 
> 
> It is great. This is the first time in the history that the foreign exchange reserves of Bangladesh have crossed $14 billion mark. When the expatriate people of Bangladesh are working hard in the no-thanks jobs throughout the world and saving that money to feed their familoies in BD, the govt is playing politics to get rid of its opposition groups. I wonder, what is there in the brainless heads of the Awami people. Why they are taking the country to the brink of a civil war, in which AL will be the only loser.



Simple.

Hasina believes she owns this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DURJOY

Local ceramic cos get spot orders worth $30m in Frankfurt Fair
Published : Thursday, 07 March 2013



Yasir Wardad

Bangladeshi ceramic goods have succeeded in drawing attention of buyers in the Frankfurt International Trade Fair 2013 (Ambiente-2013), Germany which ended recently as local industries fetched spot orders worth US $ 30 million.

Bangladeshi participants secured spot orders for ceramic goods worth US $ 15.0 million last year at the same fair, industry insiders said.

Ambiente Frankfurt Fair is an important show for the producers of kitchen, tabletop, home decorating and furnishing and renovating segments across the globe.

Nearly 5000 companies from more than 100 countries attend the fair every year.

"Export order for Bangladeshi ceramics goods more than doubled this year. Seven local ceramic companies attended the fair," chief operating officer of Shinepukur Ceramics Ltd Rizvi Ul Kabir told the FE. 

"Attending the fair is a must for the ceramic industries to hunt new export destinations. Apart from the traditional buyers, we have got orders from new buyers of different countries", he said.

Mr Kabir said that Noritake, pioneer in Japan industrial arena, has shown its interest to import Shinepukur products.

"China-bound buyers are also showing interest in our ceramic goods as they can get various kinds of products from a single company in Bangladesh which is not possible from Chinese companies", he added.

Seven local companies, participated in the fair held between February15-19 were Shinepukur, Paragon, Monno, Faar, People and Standard.

Executive director of Paragon Ceramics Ltd Md Ashekul Alam told the FE that the fair helped lot for their ongoing process to expand export destinations.

He said, "Ceramic products export fully depends on the US and EU countries which are not sustainable as recession has jolted both sides of the Atlantic".

"We are seriously searching for new markets across the globe to ensure a sustainable export," Mr Alam said.

He said they have invited new buyers to visit their ceramic industry and compare the local goods with those of other countries.

"We have received a good number of orders from renowned companies in Japan, Demark and UK. Few orders have also been secured from Latin American countries, Russia and South Africa" he said.

He said they had to pay a higher tariff to export ceramic products to new destinations like Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, Russia and South Africa, which is a big barrier for expanding business there.

"The authority concerned should negotiate with the countries to reduce import duty," he said.

Bangladesh exports ceramic products to 50 countries including USA, EU, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, Mexico, Brazil and Chile.

Japan, Denmark and few other countries are going to be added as ceramic importers from Bangladesh soon, industry insiders said.

Ceramic industry, however, added $ 21.63 million at the export basket of the country with a 6.3 per cent growth in the first seven months of the current financial year (FY'13) compared to the corresponding period of the pervious year.

Export earning from the sector was $33.75 million in FY'12, Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) data showed.
Local ceramic cos get spot orders worth $30m in Frankfurt Fair :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

*Jul-Mar 2013 remittance $10bn*

*Over US $10 billion came in as remittance in the first eight months &#8211; from July 2012 to March 8, 2013 - of the current fiscal (2012-1), according to the figures released by the Bangladesh Bank on Monday.*

October saw the highest inflow of remittance with over US $1.45 billion adding to the foreign reserve kitty.

Forex reserve of the apex bank pushed through US $14 billion mark for the first time on Mar 5 following high remittance inflow.

However, the reserve came down below the US $14 billion mark on Mar 7 after clearing Asian Clearing Unit (ACU) dues.

Bangladesh Bank Governor Atiur Rahman said the reserve can cover the import costs for five months. &#8220;This shows the economy of Bangladesh is on a strong ground.&#8221;

Expatriate Bangladeshis had sent US $14.2 billion as remittance in 2012 &#8211; 21 percent more than the comparing figures of 2011.

Such a phenomenon of high remittance inflow is unprecedented.

Bangladesh Bank had taken several steps to encourage expats to send money home through the banking channel. Banks have been approved opening exchange accounts abroad to facilitate direct contacts with the expats.

Currently, there are 26 exchange houses of 23 banks globally. Drawing arrangements were made with 927 money transfer agencies of other countries.

source: Jul-Mar 2013 remittance $10bn - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*Trade deficit down in current fiscal*
*

The country&#8217;s net trade deficit has come down by 29 percent in the first seven months of the current 2012-13 financial year, compared with the corresponding period of the previous financial year.*

According to the Bangladesh Bank statistics published Thursday, trade deficit in the first seven months of the current financial year stands at $4.34 billion, compared to $6.14 billion during the same period in the 2011-12 fiscal.

Decrease in imports perhaps led to the fall in the trade deficit, officials say.

A total of over $14.9 billion was earned in revenues from exports which is 8.28 percent higher than the last fiscal, and over $19.24 billion was spent on imports (3.34 percent lower than last year) in the first seven months of the current financial year, the Bangladesh Bank date suggested.

However, deficit in the service sector at over $2.64 billion is higher during this period compared to over $1.85 billion the same time last fiscal.

A little over $1.01 billion foreign currency net earning was recorded in this sector during the period, while nearly $4 billion was spent.

The service sector mainly includes tourism, insurance and financial trading.

Meanwhile, the condition of the running account has also improved in these seven months of the current fiscal.

Over $820 million is surplus in the running account against $1.30 billion during the same time last year.

Foreign direct investment (FDI) also increased during the period, with $870 million coming into the country. Last fiscal, it was $780 million.

The improvement in the trade balance has also made a positive impact on the foreign current exchange and reserve.

One US dollar was traded for Tk 81.82 until June last year, but after January this year a dollar was traded for Tk 79.20.

Also, at the end of January there were enough reserves to spend on imports in the next four months.

source: Trade deficit down in current fiscal - bdnews24.com

*Export grows, off target
*
*
Export earnings grew by 9.38 percent in the first eight months of the current fiscal year over the same period last year, according Export Promotion Bureau (EPB)*

EPB data published on Sunday show that Bangladesh earned $17.4 billion in July-Feb period of the 2012-13 fiscal year against $15.9 billion in the same period last year.

The earnings, however, were 1.86 percent lower than the target, which had been fixed at $ 17.73 billion for the period.

According to the EBP statistics, year-on-year growth in export earnings in February alone was 13.23 percent. In February 2013, the country earned $ 2.2465 billion against $ 1.98 billion last year.

Exporters say the earnings would grow at a faster pace towards the end of the fiscal year if the political situation stabilised.

Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA) President Shafiul Islam Mohiuddin told bdnews24.com that the growth rate in exports that Bangladesh made amid recession in the US and Europe &#8220;is very much positive.&#8221;

&#8220;Even after the deaths of over 100 workers in Tazreen Fashions, no negative impact was evident (on exports) thanks to our diverse activities,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Now we have only one concern &#8211; political instability,&#8221; he added.

In the July-February period, knitwear sector fetched $ 6.3 billion, seven percent higher than that in the same period last year. Woven garment sector earned $ 6.26 billion, registering a 13.37 percent growth.

Overseas earnings from jute and jute goods grew 10 percent and agro products 28.5 percent.

But the earnings from the tea sector dropped 31 percent.

source: http://bdnews24.com/economy/2013/03/10/export-grows-off-target

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> *Trade deficit down in current fiscal*
> *
> 
> The countrys net trade deficit has come down by 29 percent in the first seven months of the current 2012-13 financial year, compared with the corresponding period of the previous financial year.*
> 
> According to the Bangladesh Bank statistics published Thursday, trade deficit in the first seven months of the current financial year stands at $4.34 billion, compared to $6.14 billion during the same period in the 2011-12 fiscal.
> 
> Decrease in imports perhaps led to the fall in the trade deficit, officials say.
> 
> A total of over $14.9 billion was earned in revenues from exports which is 8.28 percent higher than the last fiscal, and over $19.24 billion was spent on imports (3.34 percent lower than last year) in the first seven months of the current financial year, the Bangladesh Bank date suggested.
> 
> However, deficit in the service sector at over $2.64 billion is higher during this period compared to over $1.85 billion the same time last fiscal. A little over $1.01 billion foreign currency net earning was recorded in this sector during the period, while nearly $4 billion was spent. The service sector mainly includes tourism, insurance and financial trading.
> 
> Meanwhile, the condition of the running account has also improved in these seven months of the current fiscal. Over $820 million is surplus in the running account against $1.30 billion during the same time last year.
> 
> Foreign direct investment (FDI) also increased during the period, with $870 million coming into the country. Last fiscal, it was $780 million.
> 
> The improvement in the trade balance has also made a positive impact on the foreign current exchange and reserve. One US dollar was traded for Tk 81.82 until June last year, but after January this year a dollar was traded for Tk 79.20.
> 
> Also, at the end of January there were enough reserves to spend on imports in the next four months.
> 
> source: Export grows, off target - bdnews24.com



Considering that Bangladesh is a developing country that needs a continuous investment in imported machines and factory building, I am not sure if the present shrinking of trade deficit is a good sign for the economy for the immediate future. BB has not published the sector-wise import volume, but I think, import of less quantity of capital goods has resulted in the shrinking of deficit, which looks good on the surface, but may not be good in essence.

For another matter, since the reserve may continuously grow up, there is a possibility that the BD currency will keep on appreciating. If so, it wil cause the shrinking of increase of exports of textiles to the world market in the near future. Instead of facing a sudden big shock someday, it is time that BD investors take measures and invest in some other non-textile sectors. Textile alone may not be able to pull the engine of growth for a long time to come, but no other new sector has so far come forward to work as an engine, although the shipbuilding could be one such promising sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

DURJOY said:


> Forex reserve tops $14bn
> Abdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com
> Published: 2013-03-05 12:44:06.0 Updated: 2013-03-05 12:45:07.0



More bdnews propaganda and more Awami league propaganda paddlers in here. For naive and Awami League looters this is a news. But in reality this is fake reserve built up by Bangladesh bank buying over $2 billion from market and by squezzing industrial expansion and import of capital machinary. This squezze of industrial expansion is the price paid for trade deficit improvement. That is utterly destructive move by Awami League.



> *Import slump sends reserve to record $13b*
> 
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> *The country&#8217;s foreign exchange reserve on Monday crossed $13-billion mark for the first time due mainly to a slump in imports in the last few months*, Bangladesh Bank&#8217;s dollar buying spree and increasing remittance inflow.
> 
> A BB official told New Age on Monday that the forex reserve had reached $13.05 billion on the day from $12.84 billion on Sunday.
> 
> Because of the contractionary monetary taken by the BB, the import growth in the first five months of FY 2012-13 fell heavily allowing the country to save foreign currency, said BB officials.
> *But, the country&#8217;s industrial sector has suffered heavily because of lower import of raw material and capital machinery, said economists.*
> 
> Import slump sends reserve to record $13b






> *Dollar falls below Tk 80 despite BB buying spree*
> 
> Bankers, exporters say further depreciation to hit export, remittance
> AKM Zamir Uddin
> 
> 
> The US dollar continued to depreciate against the Bangladeshi currency hitting below Tk 80 on Monday despite the purchase of $2 billion by the Bangladesh Bank from the local banks in a hectic buying spree of the greenback in the current fiscal year.
> 
> Dollar falls below Tk 80 despite BB buying spree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Considering that Bangladesh is a developing country that needs a continuous investment in imported machines and factory building, I am not sure if the present shrinking of trade deficit is a good sign for the economy for the immediate future. BB has not published the sector-wise import volume, but I think, import of less quantity of capital goods has resulted in the shrinking of deficit, which looks good on the surface, but may not be good in essence.
> 
> For another matter, since the reserve may continuously grow up, there is a possibility that the BD currency will keep on appreciating. If so, it wil cause the shrinking of increase of exports of textiles to the world market in the near future. Instead of facing a sudden big shock someday, it is time that BD investors take measures and invest in some other non-textile sectors. Textile alone may not be able to pull the engine of growth for a long time to come, but no other new sector has so far come forward to work as an engine, although the shipbuilding could be one such promising sector.



1. Trade deficit down is good for a country's whole economy, but bad for export.
2. we need to focus on major machinery development of our own. because one day there will be surplus , so how we will export because taka will be more appreciated that time. Answer is machinery development, 
machinery development will do 2 positive things:
1. decrease import.
2. increase export or constant export (it will ensure balance between price and quality)


----------



## ShahidT

on the one hand it is good that currency appreciates because its means the currency bangladeshi's hold can buy more in terms of foreign goods or commodities. but at the same time because bangladesh is moving on an export based model, especially in area of textiles, it hurts the cost-competitiveness of these manufacturers/exporters as their goods are more expensive to foreigners. always a delicate problem thats why bangladesh should strive for balance with a strong domestically driven component of economy, with plenty of local buyers for the goods. anyways, my best wishes to bangladesh hope it surpasses its goals for future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

BDforever said:


> 1. Trade deficit down is good for a country's whole economy, but bad for export.
> 2. we need to focus on major machinery development of our own. because one day there will be surplus , so how we will export because taka will be more appreciated that time. Answer is machinery development,
> machinery development will do 2 positive things:
> 1. decrease import.
> 2. increase export or constant export (it will ensure balance between price and quality)


Who denies BD must develop its engineering industry. u, can it b done ina day or i year? No. Since this sector is not yet developed, therefore, industrialists must import them. But, the trade data implies they are importing less and less machineries which may mean a slower growth of industrial production after a few years.

A lower trade deficit is certainly not a merit for a developing/underdeveloped country if it is caused by less import of capital goods. However, import cannot be enforced on the private enterprises. They will decide their own course of action.


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Who denies BD must develop its engineering industry. But, since it is not yet developed, therefore, industrialists must import them. But, the trade data implies they are importing less and less machineries which may mean slower growth of industrial production.
> 
> A lower trade deficit is certainly not a merit for a developing/underdeveloped country if it is caused by less import of capital goods. I think BD



you did not get my point , i said it is time to develop engineering industry. you can not control import-export difference. look at western countries. they export more than import , but that does not affect their export, because they have machines which can produce good quality product at low cost. so rather worrying about import, focus on engineering industry development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY

3 Kuwaiti organisations get permission to sell 200m IBBL shares
Three Kuwaiti investors in Islami Bank Bangladesh Ltd (IBBL) have received permission from the Bangladesh Securities and Exchange Commission (BSEC) to offload their equity holdings in the bank, official sources said Sunday.

3 Kuwaiti organisations get permission to sell 200m IBBL shares :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*Bangladesh, Bhutan close to transit deal*

The country will sign a transit agreement with the landlocked Bhutan in July to boost bilateral trade, Commerce Minister GM Quader said yesterday.
Under the agreement, Bhutan will be able to gain passage through the country&#8217;s land and waterways and airspace, Quader said.
Dasho Sonam Tshering, secretary of the ministry of economic affairs of Bhutan, is currently in Dhaka with an eight-member delegation to iron out the last details of the deal.
&#8220;We will hold more meetings with the Bhutanese delegation in the next two days to finalise the agreement, which is likely to run for perpetuity,&#8221; Commerce Secretary Mahbub Ahmed said.
If the deal gets through, Bhutanese vessels will be able to use the Doikhawa border in Lalmonirhat district to use Chittagong and Mongla ports, Quader said.
The fee for transit is currently being negotiated, along with negotiations for access to the Saidpur airport in Nilphamari, he said.
&#8220;The agreement will hold until either of the two countries raises any objection,&#8221; Quader said.
At present, trucks from Bhutan come to the country&#8217;s Burimari land port through India&#8217;s Chengrabandha land port, as per the terms and conditions, agreed upon in 1984, of the existing transit agreement between the two countries.
Earlier, the government-formed committee on the matter handed in a report, on whose basis the commerce ministry is acting. In fiscal 2010-11, the volume of trade between Bhutan and Bangladesh stood at $22.12 million, according to data from commerce ministry.
Of the total amount, Bhutan exported goods worth $19 million, while Bangladesh exported $3.12 million.
source: Bangladesh, Bhutan close to transit deal | The Daily Star


----------



## Gyp 111

B&#39;desh eyes boosting trade with Myanmar :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Dhaka is considering more pro-active moves to help boost its bilateral trade with Yangon, upon completion of a road to link Bangladesh with Myanmar at a location in the latter's territory adjacent to the common border, a senior official of the Ministry of Commerce (MoC) said.

"The construction of the road for linking Gundhum in Teknaf within the territory of Bangladesh with a point in Myanmar on the border has been completed," Commerce Secretary Mahbub Ahmed told the FE.

Meanwhile, the construction of the road linking Butheetaung with the border via Maundaw in Myanmar is expected to be completed in a couple of months, traders who frequently visit Myanmar said.

Traders in the relevant border areas of both the countries are allowed to visit either country for a maximum period of one week on trade missions through the Teknaf transit point.

Relevant officials in both the countries have started working to boost bilateral trade, in line with trade policies and their modalities, framed by the Joint Trade Commission that was formed late last year, officials of the MoC said.

The works on giving a boost to the bilateral trade have been geared up as Bangladesh Minister of Commerce GM Quader to Naypyitaw, the new capital of Myanmar which is adjacent to the earlier one in Yangon, early this month. Mr. Quader had discussions there with his Myanmar counterpart Mr Win Myint and reviewed the whole gamut of issues relating to bilateral trade prospects, in order to help their full potential.

Bangladesh is the third country to have a joint trade commission with Myanmar. The neighbouring country formed the first bilateral trade commission with Thailand and the second one, with Vietnam.

However, Myanmar earlier signed separate trade agreements with Bangladesh, China, India, Laos, Malaysia, Pakistan, the Philippines, South Korea, Thailand and Vietnam.

The lion's part of the bilateral trade between Bangladesh and Myanmar is conducted currently through the Teknaf landport, situated on the southern bank of the river Naf.

The two countries share a border-line of nearly 300 km running through forests, hills, rivers and maritime territory in the Bay of Bengal.

However, trade between Myanmar and Bangladesh came down to about $80 million, in aggregate value terms, in the calendar year, 2012 against about $100 million in the previous year, another official of the MoC said.

Both the countries agreed in principle last year to gear up the annual bilateral trade to US$ 500 million from around $100 million. However, the poor infrastructure and absence of proper shipping links have been acting as deterrents to tapping the full potential of bilateral trade between the two neighbouring countries, the officials said.

The transactions, in value terms, also declined in 2012 due to the unrest in the Rakhine state of Myanmar following spells of riots between Rohingya Muslims and Rakhine Buddhists, starting in June last. Because, the main trade route between the two countries passes through Maungdaw border town in Myanmar.

To help boost the bilateral trade, both sides have intensified efforts to gear up implementation of the road connectivity plan that was decided upon, in 2007.

During the meeting between the two commerce ministers, both sides reiterated their earlier decisions to increase the frequency of flights and shipping lines between the two countries.

Meanwhile, the town of Butheetaung is being connected with Maungdaw, a town near the Bangladesh-Myanmar border. The road in the Myanmar part is expected to be ready and made open to traffic within the next two to three months.

Furthermore, Bangladesh has constructed a small bridge in the narrow upstream area of the Naf river to facilitate a direct road connection with Maugdaw and help reduce time and distance for the consignments, shipped by traders on both sides, the traders said.

Bangladesh exports steel products, light engineering machinery, cement, dry foods, medicines and cosmetics etc., to Myanmar and imports fish, timber, spices, synthetic foot-wears, and pickles etc., from there.

However, the volume of unofficial trade between the two countries is, in value terms, about $300 million per year, said the sources in the Border Guards of Bangladesh (BGB).

Besides the formal trade, a large quantity of petroleum products, fertilisers, agricultural inputs, and automobile parts etc., are also smuggled into Myanmar, from where drugs etc., are smuggled into Bangladesh.

The BGB personnel seize annually a substantial quantity of smuggled goods, bound for both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

Article

*AN ECONOMIC WAR:
PYTHON V/S HARE*

During pre historic times muscle power was the ultimate source of success. The most powerful could have everything while the weaker always bite dust. Thereafter, successively being introduced different levels of warfare technologies- from bow and arrows to ICBMs; which remained sign of strength for quite some time. But the present era is mainly the era of economic might. At times, it is used with military might to achieve their designs and goals.

In todays world it is this power machine which enables nations to enslave other nations with brigades comprising of giant multinational companies who sneaks in under the patronization of institutions like- IMF, WB and other similar kind of financial institutions. They all operate in unition under the cover of the recently invented WTO. The tactics used for such kind of invasion and occupation are carrot and stick- meaning by persuasion combined with dictates and all sorts of pressure. Advertisements, bribery, kickbacks to the corrupt politicians, bureaucrats and the people in the corridors of power are the weapons used, just as an army uses tanks missiles and cannons etc.

Though latecomer in the club but India has joined it with a thud and Bangladesh is the first place where it is going to test all its economic arsenals. It may sound strange but a reality that India, a self-appointed super power, considers it is her birthright to bully and keep under its toe all other nations in the sub-continent and the hearts of Indian ruling elites ache miserably when they see neighbors prospering.

Over the years slowly and gradually, one by one; Sikkim, part of Tibet, Bhutan and Nepal fell prey to its imperialist designs, Sri Lanka has writhed out of its deadly web, Pakistan as they think, Indias dream gone sore even after the debacle of 1971, Bangladesh is like a hare whose one leg is has stuck is an Indian snare and it is trying desperately hard to set itself free. As a hunter knows, a partially trapped animal troubles itself by fluttering desperately. Bangladesh is doing just that, it might be totally sucked into if the eye fails to see the problem in its correct perspective by taking unwise decisions in desperation and frustration.

India is the only economic rival of Bangladesh in the region, while for India the later does not in any way qualifies to be a rival. Despite this fact, India has been trying hard to quash Bangladesh economy at the very nascent stage. As a friend from Bangladesh told me that even a bread maker of Bangladesh has to compete with Indian counterpart. 

Being bolstered by the West under the leadership of America India wants to be the regional economic power vying to make its way to emerge as the global power subsequently. It has a relatively stronger industrial base; government protects industry by tariffs and subsidies while Bangladesh has a nascent industry just passing through its formative stages. So, there is no equitable parallel between them. Even then the Indians are thinking that they should nip Bangladeshs economy and industrial base in the bud so that it may not pose any sort of threat on its ambition in future. TATAs, Mittals, Birlas, and Reliance etc are ready and stand by to come to Bangladesh with bags full of money. Some people in Bangladesh may be thinking that its good for their country. But I with due modesty want to forewarn all those simple souls that they are not coming to Bangladesh to serve them free lunch, rather they have hidden axes to grind, and that too on the bare backs of poor Bengalis. They are not motivated by human compassion, by market dynamics of Bangladesh economy or by any other civilized values or factors; they are in fact big pythons who are mollycoddling the Bangladeshi hare just before devouring it. This hare has the power and potential to run for its life. But, future is the only judge who would tell us fate of this poor creature.

Yet another cruel ploy of Mahabaratites is to desertify Bangladesh which is otherwise an envying lush green piece of earth. Its a great travesty of the providence that all rivers of Bangladesh come from India. Catching hapless Bangladesh at this point India has resorted to building dams, canals and other projects of that sort which in future may make Bangladesh a barren desert. That sheaf of paddy which we see in their natural emblem might just scorch away and turn into hay. The day, God forbids, this ghastly Indian design is materialized, they would ask for Bangladeshs self determination, Bengali culture, Bengali resources as price for breadcrumbs. 

Indian military and political establishment which is guided by ideologies of Chanakkays are carrying out their coveted agenda against all weaker neighbors but the sad part of the story is that some of the prominent, well educated Bengalis are their camp followers. Those people who otherwise should be at the fore front of Bangladeshs march towards progress and prosperity sadly, have willing or unwillingly have become tools of Indian imperialism. One cannot stop but wail over this divine tragedy and pray that these people become alive to the fact that if independent and economically viable Bangladesh is there, only then can their future generations shall survive, else, they have to live like schedule castes of India, relegated to the sub-human level due to their rigid and articulate caste system.


----------



## Cyberian

Salaam to all the Muslims,



Can someone please tell me what are the official figures for the Bangladeshi Expatriate community? According to Wikipedia, there are 3 million Bangladeshis in Pakistan?!

Salaam to all the Muslims.


----------



## Avisheik

SUPARCO said:


> Salaam to all the Muslims,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what are official figures the Bangladeshi Expatriate community? According Wikipedia, there are 3 million Bangladeshis in Pakistan?!
> 
> Salaam to all the Muslims.



I think those three million bangladeshis(and their kids) were loyal to pakistan in 1971 and decided to stay with pakistan rather than moving to bangladesh


----------



## Cyberian

Avisheik said:


> I think those three million bangladeshis(and their kids) were loyal to pakistan in 1971 and decided to stay with pakistan rather than moving to bangladesh



Salaam to all the Muslims,



Do they have dual nationalities? Are they recognised in Bangladesh?

Salaam to all the Muslims.


----------



## Avisheik

SUPARCO said:


> Salaam to all the Muslims,
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have dual nationalities? Are they recognised in Bangladesh?
> 
> Salaam to all the Muslims.



I dont think they have dual nationalities. They are pakistanis of bangladeshi origin


----------



## saleen_s7

HomePrintEmailAA
MONDAY, MARCH 25, 2013
FDI rules putting off investors
UN report identifies complex entry procedure, weak governance and unreliable power as major setbacks

STAR BUSINESS REPORT




Bangladesh is failing to attract the desired levels of foreign direct investment (FDI) due to the complicated entry procedures and weaknesses in regulatory framework, a UN report said yesterday.
The investment policy review of Bangladesh, prepared by United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) with the help of the government, identified the issues that should be addressed if FDI is to play a larger role in the countrys development.
So far, FDI attraction has been dismal even by the standards of least-developed countries (LDCs), said the report.
Inward FDI volumes in relation to population and ratio to GDP, the report found, were consistently 80 percent less than the average for all LDCs and, on these metrics, 50 percent below the inflows to other populous low-income countries such as India and Indonesia.
The total FDI inflows to Bangladesh since 2006 of around $830 million a year are double those of the previous ten years, but have not risen as strongly as the inflows to comparable countries, according to the report.
The regime for entry of FDI is not so open or clear and simple as many in the country believe, Hans Baumgarten, a UNCTAD representative, said yesterday at a workshop on the study, co-organised by the UN body and the industries ministry.
FDI entry is affected by several laws and is further complicated by the implementation of industrial policy and licensing, he said.
The Foreign Private Investment Promotion and Protection Act of 1980 is the core law which enables the government to regulate FDI entry to the country  but its scope and coverage are too limited.
The FDI entry policy is too decentralised  a single modern law is needed to consolidate it.

Furthermore, Baumgarten thinks the Board of Investment (BoI) should move away from its roles as a gatekeeper (FDI certification) and a gateway (for fiscal incentives).
BoI should instead focus on primary functions of investment promotion across all sectors and advocate of better administrative regulation of business.
Congested roads, unreliable electricity, poor transport access for remote areas, lack of a deep sea port, the report found, were some of the serious bottlenecks to attracting more FDI.
Although the government is committed to boosting infrastructure through public investment and by introducing private investment through public-private partnerships, it has to be seen through.
In the electricity sector, the country has the enormous challenge of catching up on the existing chronic power shortages as well as catering for the rapid economic growth.
Sustainability requires moving to commercial pricing of power and gas and abandoning the long-standing policy of energy self-sufficiency.
An attractive standard business tax regime should be put in place and then complemented by targeted incentives for catalytic industries where justified on socioeconomic and strategic grounds, UNCTAD suggested.
Some specific features also need to be remedied, such as removing the multiple taxations of dividends as they pass between companies and establishing clear transfer pricing rules.
The complex and outdated laws that a new investor has to deal with for access to land has to be done away with.
The review also suggested improving public governance and judicial system to attract more FDI.
The country ranks poorly in the quality, fairness and timeliness of tax and regulatory processes and judicial enforcement of the rule of law.
Client charters should be adopted and performance systematically monitored in all the key business regulatory agencies. These should include benchmarks such as response times.
Wider adoption of e-platforms to administer business establishment and operations, the UN body said, would assist investors and provide tools to monitor performance.
Employment and residence of foreigners is governed by a long list of laws that dates back to 1946, and needs to be modernised.
The report recommended implementing a streamlined foreign worker approach similar to that of the United States H1-B visa scheme.
Although Bangladesh has intellectual property (IP) laws covering patent, copyright and trademarks protection, they are weakly enforced.
Despite its success in exporting garments, Bangladesh is little internationalised and exports are poorly diversified, said the report.
As a nation it has yet to embrace a conviction that selling to the global economy is the surest way to provide better jobs for its population.
Multinationals can help to provide world market access by including Bangladesh affiliates and local firms as part of their global value chains.
In turn, Bangladesh can make best use of its competitive advantages by further reducing import duties, improving border clearance of exports and imports and by expanding its preferred access to markets.
Meanwhile, Industries Minister Dilip Barua said the resilience showed by the country  as demonstrated by the consistent growth in GDP, export and remittance over the last few years  in the face of global slowdown, depicts a favourable investment climate.
FDI is dramatically increasing in this age of globalisation. To keep pace with this trend, we should concentrate on reviewing the existing rules and regulations of Bangladesh related to investment.
The report, Barua says, will be an effective tool for sustainable development and help bring about the reforms needed in line with the demands of time.

FDI rules putting off investors | The Daily Star


----------



## eastwatch

Kuwaitis want to offload Islami Bank shares - bdnews24.com

Kuwaitis want to offload Islami Bank shares
Reazul Bashar, Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2013-03-24 16:15:54.0 Updated: 2013-03-24 17:22:09.0

Three Kuwaiti institutions want to sell off their stakes in the Jamaat-e-Islami-sponsored Islami Bank, which has been under huge international pressure for its alleged funding of militant activities.

The development took place at a time when Shahbaghs Ganajagaran Mancha was urging the people to boycott the bank for patronising war criminals and their organisations. The Shahbagh movement is seeking capital punishment for war criminals and a ban on Jamaat-e-Islami.

The Public Institute of Social Security, Kuwait Awqaf Public Foundation and Kuwait Finance House, sponsor shareholders in the bank, together hold 15 percent stakes. Recently, their representatives wrote to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs about the procedure to offload stocks.

The ministry, in turn, wrote to the share market regulator Bangladesh Securities and Exchange Commission (BSEC). The SEC said there was no bar to selling off those shares if proper procedures were followed.

A copy of the letter is available with bdnews24.com.

The three organisations of the Gulf state jointly hold 200,433,225 shares of the 30-year old bank valued at more than Tk 8.61 billion. The banks website says its foreign shareholders currently hold 58 percent shares.

SEC Executive Director Anowarul Islam wrote, In this connection we would like to inform you (the ministry) that aforesaid owners can sell their shares through the stock exchanges complying with the commissions notifications. Therefore the seller may be advised to contact the stock exchanges for the next course of action.

Dhaka and Chittagong stock exchanges were also copied in the Feb 28 letter sent to the ministry by the SEC. The Kuwati institutions, however, did not announce until Sunday that they were selling their stakes. As per law, if any sponsor shareholder of the stock market wants to sell its shares, it has to announce it at least a month before.

Islami Bank, however, denied any knowledge about the letter of the Kuwati firms. We dont know anything as such, Ataur Rahman, spokesman for the bank, told bdnews24.com on Sunday. If any director wants to sell shares, it has to be approved the meeting of the banks board of directors. Weve found nothing like this, he added.

Earlier, the bank sought assistance from the Bangladesh Bank after it plunged into a massive crisis in the wake of calls by activists of the Shahbagh movement to severe relations with any institution having links with war criminals.

The call by the activists drew huge response with individuals closing their accounts with the bank, internationals banks refusing to do business with it and readymade garment buyers reluctant to trade through the bank.

The bank is under government watch for its suspected militant funding. The central bank appointed a monitor on 2010 to check its transactions.


----------



## somebozo

This is one way of blackmailing BD into letting their proxies go unquestioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

I used to wonder what are the sources of fund for Jamaat. So, now it is clear, or it seems, that a major portion of jamaat's fund come out of the Islami Bank. However, GoB cannot close the Bank unless it secures definite proof of itsfunding of a milant outfit. I believe, soone or later there is going to be a run on this Bank. Under the Bank laws, the central Bangladesh Bank will take responsibiity for the depositors' money if such an extreme situation arrives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

ok...if 15%Z stake if offloaded then better to sale it to BD financial institution itself..It is good for your country and bank too..


----------



## animelive

eastwatch said:


> I used to wonder what are the sources of fund for Jamaat. So, now it is clear, or it seems, that a major portion of jamaat's fund come out of the Islami Bank. However, GoB cannot close the Bank unless it secures definite proof of itsfunding of a milant outfit. I believe, soone or later there is going to be a run on this Bank. Under the Bank laws, the central Bangladesh Bank will take responsibiity for the depositors' money if such an extreme situation arrives.



as far as i know 30k people pay 5% of their monthly income to Jamaat. What a load of crap this article contains though. Nowhere do we see international pressure on Islami bank or Jamatis. Infact its the Awami leaguers who are facing it. Australians have already got the knowledge of the killings and are showing concern. This is another article to tell people that Jamatis are breeding terrorists whereas Chatra Shibir don't even use sharp weapons unlike the Chatra league who even goes to using guns. But what do you expect from BDnews 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=129698437213973

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*GDP measurement this fiscal under new base-yr uncertain
Meeting of technical body for approval put off thrice*
Published : Monday, 25 March 2013

GDP measurement this fiscal under new base-yr uncertain :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Jasim Uddin Haroon

The estimates of the current fiscal year's gross domestic product (GDP), with a new base-year, have become uncertain as the technical committee is yet to give its final decision on the issue.

The size of the country's GDP is likely to be larger by at least 15 per cent in the current fiscal it the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) calculates it with adequate coverage, taking a new base-year into consideration.

The BBS, the official body to calculate the country's GDP, wants to do this job, taking the fiscal year, 2005-06, into consideration as a new base-year, alongwith the revision of the range of products in order to provide a more "accurate" reading of the economy's structure.

The BBS cancelled the meeting of the technical committee (TC) at least thrice following the recent 'hartal' (general strike) programmes and other unavoidable circumstances.

The BBS, however, is yet to announce any fresh time-table for the next meeting.

Director general of the BBS Golam Mustafa Kamal told the FE: "The technical committee guided us on how to proceed with the work. They will now just approve it."

The BBS chief said: "We're hopeful about measuring the GDP with a new base-year. We may announce the size of GDP on that basis in July this year."

Sources at the BBS said they are all now busy with the works relating to the economic census.

"We'll remain busy for two months from March 31. We are not hopeful about the GDP calculation this fiscal, on the basis of a new base-year for this purpose," a senior official at the BBS told the FE, seeking anonymity.

He, however, said GDP measurement under the old base-year will be calculated as usual.

Currently, the BBS is using the 17-year old base-year of FY 1995-96 to measure the country's GDP.

Earlier, Finance Minister AMA Muhith expressed his doubt over the accuracy of the data being provided by the BBS as it was using a very old base-year for calculating different macro-economic indicators.

The BBS had formed a technical committee, headed by renowned economist Professor Wahiuddin Mahmud, to revise the GDP.

In Bangladesh, the GDP base-year, generally, is revised every 10 years. In India, it is revised every five years to improve quality and accuracy of data in an updated manner as far as possible. The change in the base-year of the GDP is considered important, as new products and services will then come within its purview.

This base-year will also follow the revised GDP under System of National Accounting (SNA) 2008, in line with international standards.

The country's current methods of national income accounting are in conformity with the 1993 version of the United Nations system about the same on an international basis. The related UN system was revised in 2008.

The introduction of the new base-year will increase the size of GDP, leading to rise in the country's per capita income.

Jobdul Hoque, an expert in GDP measurement exercises, said: "The country's size of the real economy will grow by at least 15-20 per cent once the areas that have not been covered until now, are taken into account."

According to the BBS, the technical committee approved the FY 2005-06 as the new base-year early December last.

The change in the GDP base-year is considered very important, as new products and services will be reflected in it.

"Let alone the hidden sectors, there are many areas including informal sectors like footpath vendors that have remained outside the GDP measurement for long," Mr Hoque, a member of the technical committee on GDP calculation, said.

He said the members of the technical committee made some observations to calculate GDP on a more authentic basis. "We'll approve the GDP revision, if we get satisfactory result of our observations made earlier."

Research director of the ERG (Economic Research Group) Sajjad Zohir told the FE: "A number of estimations are based on small-scale surveys, leading to poor calculation."

He said: "I think the activities in livestock sub-sector are inadequately covered under, or reflected in, GDP, if we look at the production of milk each day."

Mr Zohir said even the extent of value addition of the financial sector in the services sector is still not properly measured by the GDP now.

A consultant of International Monetary Fund (IMF) Dr AC Kulshrestha trained the BBS officials and put forward some recommendations to the statistics and informatics division in this connection.

Updating the base-year through revising the GDP estimation exercise has become essential for various reasons including coverage of newer economic activities, progressive expansion and downsizing of various industries and encompassing all economic sectors as far as possible over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

COMMON ECONOMY THREADS IN THE ECONOMY SECTION


----------



## eastwatch

GDP growth to go below 6pc | The Daily Star

WEDNESDAY, APRIL 10, 2013
GDP growth to go below 6pc
ADB sees global economic crisis and domestic unrest as major headwinds
Muhith says the rate will be no less than 6.4pc
Rejaul Karim Byron

The Asian Development Bank has said Bangladeshs GDP growth in the current fiscal year will edge down to 5.7 percent due to global economic crisis and political turmoil at home.
However, Bangladesh will be able to maintain the average growth rate among the South Asian countries, the lender said.

Though political activities are expected to be volatile, social stability will be sustained, the ADB said in its Asian Development Outlook, the organisations annual economic publication, released yesterday.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith, too, at a pre-budget discussion with the Economic Reporters Forum said the targeted GDP growth in the current fiscal year might not be achieved.
But the GDP [gross domestic product] growth rate at any event is unlikely to go below the last fiscal years 6.4 percent.

The government had earlier targeted a GDP growth rate at 7.2 percent for the current fiscal year.
Despite higher remittances, growth in demand for private consumption is expected to weaken, the ADB said.

Households adopt a cautious approach to spending because of political uncertainties, depressing production in industries oriented to domestic markets, it said. Export demand, a major contributor to GDP growth, is expected to slacken slightly, reflecting the Outlook baseline assumptions that the euro area economy stagnates and the US recovery remains frail. The lender also forecast that the GDP growth would be 6 percent in the next fiscal year.

It said the economic forecasts for FY2013 and FY14 rest on some assumptions. First, the central banks slight easing in monetary policy announced in January 2013 will not stoke inflation, given the declining trend in international commodity prices and a favourable domestic crop outlook.
Second, the government will contain subsidies by continuing to raise fuel and electricity prices and thus keep in check its need for bank borrowing.

Third, though political activity is expected to be volatile, social stability will be maintained. And, finally, weather will be favorable, the ADB said. Lower rice prices will further dampen consumer demand through reduced agricultural income. Ongoing decline in imports of capital equipment and slow import growth for raw materials indicate lower utilisation of existing production capacity and a lull in investment.

A drop in import letters of credit opened for machinery and industrial raw materials signals weak economic activity in the coming months, the ADB said. Industry growth is expected to slow to 6.5 percent in FY2013, reflecting slack demand externally and domestically.

The lender said the Monetary Policy Statement of the Bangladesh Bank released in January signalled greater emphasis on private credit growth target. However, these measures are unlikely to spur much more private borrowing as long as prevailing consumer and investor sentiment remains subdued, the ADB said.

It said headwinds to growth include worsening power shortages, the inability of new industrial units to get natural gas connections, increased fuel and electricity prices along with wage pressures, and sluggish activity in the real estate sector.

About agricultural growth, the ADB said favourable rainfall during planting and expanded acreage sown to the winter rice crop should help agricultural output in FY2013 recover to 4.2 percent growth.

Greater access to credit resulting from central bank initiatives is expected to bolster output from livestock, aquaculture, and non-cereal crops.

Services growth in FY2013 is expected to slow to 6 percent, reflecting weaker economic activity, and then expand by at least 6.1 percent in FY2014 on moderate recovery in overall demand.
There are downside risks to the projections. Economic developments in the euro area and the US may prove to be much weaker than assumed in the Outlook baseline, materially affecting exports from Bangladesh.

Another risk is budget revenues weakening if political unrest intensifies enough to markedly disrupt economic activity. Extreme spending policies to brighten reelection prospects could compromise monetary and fiscal discipline. Natural disasters pose perennial risks.


----------



## DURJOY

Bangladesh to be a lower middle income country by 2021: Mirza Azizul
Published : Sunday, 21 April 2013


FE Report

Bangladesh will be a lower middle income country by 2021 if it successfully faces some challenges, including weak governance and confrontational politics, along with ensuring a growth of 7.0 per cent.

Former finance adviser to the caretaker government Dr AB Mirza Azizul Islam said this Saturday while presenting a keynote paper on 'Macroeconomic Performance of Bangladesh' at a seminar at the department of Accounting and Information Systems (AIS) of Dhaka University.

The seminar was organised by Accounting for Capital Market Development (ACMD), a research project under the academic innovation fund of University Grants Commission (UGC) and the World Bank.

Mr Islam said Bangladesh has achieved successes in some areas, including poverty reduction, compared to some other countries in Asia, but the country will have to face some challenges if it wants to be a lower middle income country by 2021.

According to Mr Islam, the challenges Bangladesh facing are access to land, lack of infrastructure, weak governance, unsatisfactory human resources development, administrative incompetence, confrontational politics, climate change and recent problems in financial sector. "At the same time, apart from facing the challenges, the country will have to ensure a growth of 7.0 per cent to become a lower middle income country by 2021," said Mr Islam.

He said a sound macroeconomic performance is also required to make the stock market stable. Besides, there should be a focus on the growth acceleration and more investments. 

He said Bangladesh has a large and growing population suitable to a huge market, cost effective labor force and young dynamic entrepreneurs to create hope for the nation's development.

He has also said that people should contribute to the national consensus to create ground for optimism for the greater interest of the country.

Associate Professor Mizanur Rahman of the Department of AIS of DU and the students of AIS department, among others, were present at the seminar.

Bangladesh to be a lower middle income country by 2021: Mirza Azizul :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY

Forex reserve hits $15.06b mark
Published : Wednesday, 08 May 2013

he country's foreign exchange reserves hit Tuesday an all-time high of US$ 15.069 billion breaking the previous record of US$ 14.105 billion (March 5). "The reserve stood at US$ 15.069 billion today. It'll continue to increase," Bangladesh Bank assistant spokesperson AFM Asaduzzaman said. The central bank officials said the fall in import bills, increase in remittance and export earnings have contributed towards boosting the foreign exchange reserve.  UNB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

The high foreign currency reserve will make BDT more expensive in the near future. It is unwelcome because it will make our textile products more expensive in the world market. One way the country can reduce the reserve is that its private sector imports machines for their factories. 

This type of investment remains almost stopped for the last few years because of power shortage that started during BNP time. Now, the power output is higher than before. 

The govt should also allow private companies to increase the capacity of the country's refineries and to build underground/ground level storage capacity of oil. Buy more crude oil when it is cheap and store it underground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> The high foreign currency reserve will make BDT more expensive in the near future. It is unwelcome because it will make our textile products more expensive in the world market. One way the country can reduce the reserve is that its private sector imports machines for their factories.
> 
> This type of investment remains almost stopped for the last few years because of power shortage that started during BNP time. Now, the power output is higher than before.
> 
> The govt should also allow private companies to increase the capacity of the country's refineries and to build underground/ground level storage capacity of oil. Buy more crude oil when it is cheap and store it underground.




No we still have a very low level of reserve, i am hoping to see that above 30 billion mark so that we can start trading and buying foreign currency freely like western or eastern asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Two flyovers by next month | The Daily Star

SATURDAY, MAY 11, 2013
Two flyovers by next month
Builders extend deadline for disruption due to hartal
Helemul Alam

Failing to complete the construction works of the Kuril and Gulistan-Jatrabari flyovers by last month, the builders have extended the deadlines until June. Project officials of the two flyovers have attributed the failure to frequent hartals.

The 3.1-km-long, one-way Kuril flyover was slated to open to traffic on March 30 while the 10.8-km-long Gulistan-Jatrabari flyover (also known as Mayor Mohammad Hanif Flyover) on March 26.

Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha is implementing the Kuril flyover project whereas Dhaka South City Corporation is carrying out the Gulistan-Jatrabari flyover project.

Rajuk Chairman Nurul Huda said due to frequent hartals, construction materials coming from Chittagong and Sylhet could not arrive in time. &#8220;If everything goes well, they will be able to finish the [Tk 254 crore] Kuril flyover by June,&#8221; he added.

The Project Builders Ltd Bangladesh along with Major Bridge Engineering Corporation China is constructing the Kuril flyover. &#8220;We have faced around 40 days of hartals since December,&#8221; said Shawkat Hussain, director of Project Builders. The construction works were affected not only during the hartal days but also immediately before and after the days due to violence.&#8221;

Project director of the Kuril flyover Abdul Baki Mia said 85 percent of the work has been done so far.

Commuters coming from the west of the capital will use loop-1 to go to Pragati Sarani and Purbachal. Commuters from Pragati Sarani and adjoining areas will use loop-2 on their way to Nikunja. Both these loops have been completed.

Two more loops that are under construction will be used by passengers from Banani and the west side of Airport Road to go to Pragati Sarani. Passengers from Purbachal area can also take these loops on their way to Banani.

The Kuril flyover was initially supposed to be completed by the end of last year. The deadline was extended until March due to the delay in the shifting of a high-voltage electric line from the pathway of the flyover.

GULISTAN-JATRABARI FLYOVER

The reasons for the delay in building the Gulistan-Jatrabari flyover include frequent hartals and an illegal bus terminal at Fulbaria, which makes up part of the construction site, said an official of the flyover project on condition of anonymity.

A large number of buses are parked haphazardly at Fulbaria every day, creating obstacles to other vehicles, including those that are engaged in the construction of the flyover.

Around 80 percent of the work has been completed and it should be possible to open the flyover to public in June, said Ashiqur Rahman, director of the project.

The flyover, which has 12 ramps, will be connected to Dhaka-Chittagong highway, Dhaka-Mawa highway, Dhaka-Demra road and Atish-Dipankar road and the roads to Sayedabad, Motijheel, Gulistan, Bangabandhu Avenue and Palashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

great job Hasina didi


----------



## ChinaToday

Good development for Bangdadesh infra congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Seems Awami league is doing well these days, First indigenous ships and now fly overs and other infra projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Srinivas said:


> Seems Awami league is doing well these days, First indigenous ships and now fly overs and other infra projects



No, it is not exactly what you are saying. "Rome was not built in a day." It is same with the development of BD. It was supposed to have started in 1972 with our jute money. But, chemical fiber took over the jute yarn and sack market that delayed our development.

So, we crept slowly, one step at a time. The economy is becoming larger every year. So, there will be more development works when BNP comes to power next time. 

Many of the good looking buildings that you see in BD started their construction in BNP times.


----------



## eastwatch

????????? ????? ???????? ?????????? ????? ?????????? ????? :: ????? ????????

&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;
&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;
&#2536;&#2541; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2539;&#2534; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2439;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2535;&#2540;&#2534;* &#2463;&#2495;.&#2439;.&#2439;&#2441;** &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2451; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2496;&#2467; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2507;&#2470;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2540;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2451; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

* 1 TEU is equivalent to one 20ft x 8ft x 6ft container. So, the subject container ship will hold and carry 160 units of 20 ft containers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*Govt to sign Ticfa soon: Commerce Minister*

*Commerce Minister Ghulam Muhammed Quader has said Bangladesh is set to sign the Trade and Investment Cooperation Framework Agreement (Ticfa) with the United States soon.*

&#8220;Many see Ticfa as a big issue which it is not. It&#8217;ll basically to create opportunities for talks on trade issues,&#8221; he said on Saturday at a programme.

The minister said talks with the US over the generalised system of preferences (GSP) was nearing its end -- slightly delayed, as it were, by the Rana Plaza collapse in Savar.

So far, nearly 1100 people, mostly female readymade garment workers have been confirmed dead in the collapse that resurrected the safety issue in Bangladesh factories.

The European Union, largest importer of Bangladesh-made garments has threatened to reconsider its GSP facility unless the South Asian nation worked on improving safety standards.

Bangladesh, the second largest exporter of readymade garments after China, is a lucrative destination for global brands due to its cheap labour and low costs. The sector employs around four million people, most of whom are workers who earn as little as $38 a month.

A fire at a garment factory last November had prompted several US lawmakers to press their government for cancelling its GSP facility with Bangladesh. Now this is up for hearing .

source: Govt to sign Ticfa soon: Commerce Minister - bdnews24.com

*Mozena hopeful on signing Ticfa*



The US Ambassador in Dhaka Dan Mozena on Tuesday expressed hope that Bangladesh and America would &#8216;soon&#8217; be able to sign Ticfa.

He made the comment when Bangladesh was grappling to retain its GSP facility in the US market that allowed some of its products duty-free access.

The Foreign Minister Dipu Moni is in Washington now and expected to meet the Secretary of State John Kerry in a maiden meeting on May 17 when the issue will be discussed among a range of bilateral issues, the ambassador said.

He was replying a question at the sidelines of the closing ceremony of US and Bangladesh joint &#8220;multinational, inter-agency disaster response workshop&#8221; in Dhaka.

The US has long been pressing for the TICFA that will give a platform to identify trade and investment related problems and ways of resolving them.

But Bangladesh was not responding until recently when the GSP issue came to the fore.

The Commerce Minister Ghulam Muhammed Quader recently said Bangladesh was set to sign the Agreement.

&#8220;Many see Ticfa as a big issue which it is not. It&#8217;ll basically to create opportunities for talks on trade issues,&#8221; he said when Bangladesh&#8217;s workplace safety issue was rekindled by the collapse of Savar building that claimed over 1000 lives.

The influential American Federation of Labour-Congress of Industrial Organizations (AFL-CIO) submitted a petition to the US government on Jun 22, 2007 to revoke Bangladesh&#8217;s GSP facility, which allowed duty-free market access of some products, over concerns about labour conditions.

The final hearing was concluded in March, but Mozena earlier suggested continued efforts before the decision was reached by the first week of June.

Though Bangladesh enjoyed the GSP facility for exporting products worth about $26.3 million in US in 2011, the US Ambassador earlier said losing the facility would send a &#8216;negative message&#8217; across the globe.

The major export item, garments, is not enjoying the facility in US market.

source: Mozena hopeful on signing Ticfa - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

BDforever said:


> *Govt to sign Ticfa soon: Commerce Minister*
> 
> *Commerce Minister Ghulam Muhammed Quader has said Bangladesh is set to sign the Trade and Investment Cooperation Framework Agreement (Ticfa) with the United States soon.*
> 
> &#8220;Many see Ticfa as a big issue which it is not. It&#8217;ll basically to create opportunities for talks on trade issues,&#8221; he said on Saturday at a programme.
> 
> The minister said talks with the US over the generalised system of preferences (GSP) was nearing its end -- slightly delayed, as it were, by the Rana Plaza collapse in Savar.
> 
> So far, nearly 1100 people, mostly female readymade garment workers have been confirmed dead in the collapse that resurrected the safety issue in Bangladesh factories.
> 
> The European Union, largest importer of Bangladesh-made garments has threatened to reconsider its GSP facility unless the South Asian nation worked on improving safety standards.
> 
> Bangladesh, the second largest exporter of readymade garments after China, is a lucrative destination for global brands due to its cheap labour and low costs. The sector employs around four million people, most of whom are workers who earn as little as $38 a month.
> 
> A fire at a garment factory last November had prompted several US lawmakers to press their government for cancelling its GSP facility with Bangladesh. Now this is up for hearing .
> 
> source: Govt to sign Ticfa soon: Commerce Minister - bdnews24.com
> 
> *Mozena hopeful on signing Ticfa*
> 
> 
> 
> The US Ambassador in Dhaka Dan Mozena on Tuesday expressed hope that Bangladesh and America would &#8216;soon&#8217; be able to sign Ticfa.
> 
> He made the comment when Bangladesh was grappling to retain its GSP facility in the US market that allowed some of its products duty-free access.
> 
> The Foreign Minister Dipu Moni is in Washington now and expected to meet the Secretary of State John Kerry in a maiden meeting on May 17 when the issue will be discussed among a range of bilateral issues, the ambassador said.
> 
> He was replying a question at the sidelines of the closing ceremony of US and Bangladesh joint &#8220;multinational, inter-agency disaster response workshop&#8221; in Dhaka.
> 
> The US has long been pressing for the TICFA that will give a platform to identify trade and investment related problems and ways of resolving them.
> 
> But Bangladesh was not responding until recently when the GSP issue came to the fore.
> 
> The Commerce Minister Ghulam Muhammed Quader recently said Bangladesh was set to sign the Agreement.
> 
> &#8220;Many see Ticfa as a big issue which it is not. It&#8217;ll basically to create opportunities for talks on trade issues,&#8221; he said when Bangladesh&#8217;s workplace safety issue was rekindled by the collapse of Savar building that claimed over 1000 lives.
> 
> The influential American Federation of Labour-Congress of Industrial Organizations (AFL-CIO) submitted a petition to the US government on Jun 22, 2007 to revoke Bangladesh&#8217;s GSP facility, which allowed duty-free market access of some products, over concerns about labour conditions.
> 
> The final hearing was concluded in March, but Mozena earlier suggested continued efforts before the decision was reached by the first week of June.
> 
> Though Bangladesh enjoyed the GSP facility for exporting products worth about $26.3 million in US in 2011, the US Ambassador earlier said losing the facility would send a &#8216;negative message&#8217; across the globe.
> 
> The major export item, garments, is not enjoying the facility in US market.
> 
> source: Mozena hopeful on signing Ticfa - bdnews24.com



Something doesn't smell right, why USA is so eager to help us?


----------



## Rokto14

kobiraaz said:


> Why construction of hotel just beside zia airpot is stopped? ?



Is not zia airport anymore. Its HSJI airport.


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> Why construction of hotel just beside zia airpot is stopped? ?



Lack of financing. The man in charge of the project also happened to be a fraud. That is where Holiday Inn was supposed to be at first. 

From what I heard, construction will proceed headed by some Singaporean company (if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## scholseys

Moander said:


> Something doesn't smell right, why USA is so eager to help us?



ticfa is suicide


----------



## TopCat

Moander said:


> Something doesn't smell right, why USA is so eager to help us?



Its a USA standard of doing business. They already have Tifca with many countries under the same terms to safeguard their investment. There is nothing special about Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

iajdani said:


> Any idea why people are not opting for high rises above 40 storied anymore?



Airport I guess for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Rokto14 said:


> Airport I guess for obvious reasons.



The reason is not airport. Its Delta Soil, lack of technology and funding...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Per capita income goes up to $923 | The Daily Star

FRIDAY, MAY 17, 2013
Per capita income goes up to $923
Star Business Report

Per capita income rose by around 9 percent to $923 in the current fiscal year due to higher remittance inflow.The figure was $848 last fiscal year, according to Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics.

Higher earnings by expatriates have boosted the income of their relatives in the rural areas, resulting in a rise in the countrys per capita income, said Zaid Bakht, a research director at Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies.

In the first 10 months of the current fiscal year, Bangladesh received $12.30 billion in remittances, up 16 percent than the same period last year.

The latest figure from the state-run statistical agency is still short of the $1,100 needed to pull the country up to the middle-income bracket.

The nation aims to reach the status of a middle income country by 2021, according to the governments perspective plan.

However, the World Bank said the required per capita income in 2021 would be $1,300, meaning a growth rate of 7.5 percent to 8 percent is needed every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

@eastwatch the current Labour Minister Engr. Khandakar Mosharrof Hossain has been very successful according to me. He is on the verge of uprooting the fraudulent private business of manpower export. This private manpower exporters are the prime reason for all the miseries of BD labours in foreign countries. They take huge amount of money from particularly the ignorant class of the society and send them away for jobs with very little salary. As such to make up for it our labours commit illegal works and often crimes. The current minister has been trying to send labours officially at a fraction amount to what the Baniyas used to take. Needless to say all the sh*tstorm he had to face for trying it. He is the only minister in this govt. whom I trust.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Banglar Bagh said:


> @eastwatch the current Labour Minister Engr. Khandakar Mosharrof Hossain has been very successful according to me. He is on the verge of uprooting the fraudulent private business of manpower export. This private manpower exporters are the prime reason for all the miseries of BD labours in foreign countries. They take huge amount of money from particularly the ignorant class of the society and send them away for jobs with very little salary.
> 
> As such to make up for it our labours commit illegal works and often crimes. The current minister has been trying to send labours officially at a fraction amount to what the Baniyas used to take. Needless to say all the sh*tstorm he had to face for trying it. He is the only minister in this govt. whom I trust.



You are very right about the bad practice of the private manpower companies. One correction, Engr. Kh. Mosharef Hossain is the Expatriate Welfare Minister as far as I know. He is really doing well and like Obaidul Quader this Minister also does not indulge himself in AL's dirty politics. This minister is almost begging other countries to hire labor from Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Surplus fund comes as economic relief - bdnews24.com

Surplus fund comes as economic relief
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 17 May 2013 12:35 PM Updated: 17 May 2013 01:32 PM

Bangladesh registered a current account balance surplus of over $2.8 billion in the first nine months (July-March) of the current fiscal (2012-13).

This is seen as a comfortable zone for the country with no need to borrow money for regular transactions.

In case of debts, a government has to borrow money (from banks, private sectors or abroad) and repay.

During the same period last year there was a debt of $120 million. The account includes regular export-import and other earnings and expenditures.

Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS) Research Director Zaid Bakht put the surplus to be an outcome of a good inflow of remittance and reduced trade deficit.

&#8220;It is mainly due to the positive inflow of remittance. It seems, the flow will sustain for the remaining three months (of the current fiscal).&#8221;

The apex bank&#8217;s balance sheet shows a $4.86 billion deficit in trading of goods in the first nine months (of the current fiscal). During the same period last year, the deficit was $6.75 billion.

This year, the deficit is almost 28 percent lower.

Zaid Bakht said, besides savings from imports, export expenditures came down too.

According to the balance sheet (FOB-based), export revenue gained 9.5 percent in the first nine months of the current fiscal compared to the figures in the last fiscal.

During this time (current year), over $19.35 billion was earned as export revenues and $24.22 billion as import expenditure &#8211; revenue gained by 9 percent and expenditures reduced by one percent compared to the same period last fiscal year.

However, the deficit in the services sector increased from over $2.19 billion in the first nine months of the previous fiscal to $2.34 billion in the first nine months of the current fiscal year.

The services sector deficit is calculated on the basis of insurance, travel and other related fields.

The apex bank said of over $11.02 billion coming in as remittance from July-March in the 2012-13 fiscal. Last year, during the same period, the amount was over $9.44 billion.

Calculating all, there is a $1.57 billion surplus in these nine months. Last year (in the nine months), the excess amounted to $779 million.

Upon analysis, it shows that an increase in foreign aid and investment made a positive impact on the economic health of the government.

During these nine months in the current fiscal, the country received $1.05 billion in foreign direct investment (FDI). During the same nine months in the previous fiscal, the amount was $198 million.

Simultaneously, investment (portfolio investment) in the capital market amounted to $180 million &#8211; which was $198 million in the last fiscal.

Overall, the surplus in the current fiscal amounted to over $3.94 billion in the first nine months of the current fiscal. In the last fiscal, there was a debt of $419 million.
_________________________________________________________________________________

@idune and all other posters, please come out with a good theory why this repressive AL govt should bring about a $2.8 billion trade surplus only in 9 months? It is a miracle, isn't it? If goes along this line the yearly surplus this fiscal will surpass $3.7 billion. 

So, please send your valuable opinion on this economic issue that can be understood and enjoyed by others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

GDP growth falls to four-year low | The Daily Star

FRIDAY, MAY 17, 2013
GDP growth falls to four-year low

Bangladesh&#8217;s GDP growth came down to 6.03 percent in the current fiscal year, the lowest in four years, due to low investment and deadly political unrest, according to provisional estimates.
The economic growth is much lower than the government&#8217;s target at 7.2 percent.

The growth in economic expansion is, however, higher than the forecasts of development agencies who said the rate would hover between 5.5 percent and 5.8 percent. The estimates were made on the basis of available data of the first nine/ten months of the current year and the trends for the rest of the months.

The country has scored 20 basis points less than the last fiscal year&#8217;s growth, according to Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics. The final GDP achievement went down last fiscal year to 6.23 percent, which was 6.32 percent in the interim.

However, economists were not surprised at this year&#8217;s growth rate.

Zaid Bakht, a research director at Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies, said: &#8220;We had forecast long ago that the target would not be achieved this fiscal year due to political instability and low investment.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s, however, encouraging that the growth remains over 6 percent,&#8221; he told The Daily Star, giving credit to the steady growth in exports and better implementation of the annual development programme by the government.

The economist said remittances also helped indirectly keep the growth at a much higher level, which boosted domestic demand. However, the final estimates would show whether the country would be able to retain the provisional figure, Bakht said.

&#8220;It will depend on the political situation in the rest of the months of the current fiscal year. Hassan Zaman, chief economist at Bangladesh Bank, said: &#8220;The 6 percent growth outcome is not a surprise and is very close to what Bangladesh Bank had forecast back in December.&#8221;

&#8220;On one hand, it is higher than the Indian and developing country average projected growth of between 5-5.5 percent, but at the same time we know that had the domestic investment climate not deteriorated since January, we could easily have achieved our last ten years average of 6.2 percent growth.&#8221;

The economist said the focus should now be on setting a realistic growth target for the fiscal year of 2013-14 in the upcoming budget and collectively ensuring the stability that is required for investment and growth to take place.

The World Bank had said in April that weak exports and investments resulting from the impact of the euro-area crisis, domestic supply constraints and intensified strikes and unrest underpin the growth slowdown.

In the current fiscal year, the agriculture sector grew by 1.18 percent, down from 2.46 percent last year, according to the statistical agency.

The manufacturing sector lost 0.02 percentage points to grow at 9.34 percent this year. Electricity, gas and water supply made a fall, as their growth altogether declined to 8.57 percent from 12.03 percent last year.

In the services sector, the wholesale and retail trade sub-sectors saw a decline in growth by 0.94 percentage points to 4.69 percent. The construction, transport and real estate sectors rose slightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

last time i went to badda, there were quite a good amount 15-20 storied building being made in the place. Great to see such development there as the place is infested with 3rd class kamlas ie: jubo/chatra league. Hopefully the place will host a more civilized lot in the upcoming years.


----------



## eastwatch

Private investment hits record low | The Daily Star

SUNDAY, MAY 19, 2013
Private investment hits record low
Political uncertainty and slow global recovery blamed
Rejaul Karim Byron

Private sector investment compared to GDP fell to a six-year low this fiscal year due to political uncertainty and a slow recovery in the US and Eurozone economies.

The amount declined by 1.05 percentage points over the last fiscal year and stood at 18.99 percent of gross domestic product in the current fiscal year, according to provisional estimates of Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics.

The ratio was 20.04 percent last year and 19 percent six years ago. *However, the overall investment rose slightly due to a boost in public investment*, but the share of private investment is higher, at 71 percent, in the total investment.

The estimates on investment were made on the basis of available data of the first seven/eight months of the current fiscal year and the trends for the rest of the months.

The investment-GDP ratio is already very low in Bangladesh and the fall in private sector investment this year has created concern among policymakers.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith at a pre-budget discussion on Friday said the investment-GDP ratio has been hovering around 24 percent and 26 percent and it has become difficult to increase it.
&#8220;We are continuously facing the problem related to investment. We have been thinking how investment can be increased,&#8221; the finance minister said.

Private sector investment is showing a downtrend as the investors have taken a cautious stance due to political uncertainty, Mustafizur Rahman, executive director of Centre for Policy Dialogue, told The Daily Star.

He said a big portion of the investment goes to the export oriented industries.
But the export oriented investment has slowed down substantially as the global recovery is faltering.

Rahman also said the domestic investment fell due to infrastructural weaknesses such as gas and electricity shortages.

Bangladesh Bank in its latest monetary policy gave enough space to the private sector investors. In the policy, the target for private sector credit growth was set at 18.5 percent for the period till June.

But the credit growth was gradually decreasing and came down to 12.72 percent this March, from 19.72 percent in the same month a year ago, according to BB statistics.

Capital machinery import fell by 18 percent in the first eight months of the current fiscal year although the amount went up by 22 percent in the same period last year.

Import of raw materials decreased by 5 percent during the period this year, whereas it increased by 12 percent last year, according to LC (letter of credit) settlement statistics.

A finance ministry official said investment has been slow since the beginning of the current fiscal year due to a weak demand in the EU and US markets.

However, public investment compared to GDP went up by 1.35 percentage points to 7.85 percent this year compared to last fiscal year.

*The overall investment grew by 0.30 percentage point to reach 26.84 percent of GDP.
*
Mustafizur Rahman of the CPD said *public investment rose as the utilisation of the government&#8217;s annual development programme went up.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rokto14

Its really good to see you people posting the models and photos of these buildings. 
But there is still a problem in Bangladesh, Energy and electricity.
And since there has been a lot of developments in Cox's Bazar and Chittagong area, has the BD government stepped up to improve the 2 Airports? If the 2 airports are not improved, I find there is no point building so many resorts and hotels. It would be a waste of money.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Rokto14 said:


> Its really good to see you people posting the models and photos of these buildings.
> But there is still a problem in Bangladesh, Energy and electricity.
> And since there has been a lot of developments in Cox's Bazar and Chittagong area, has the BD government stepped up to improve the 2 Airports? If the 2 airports are not improved, I find there is no point building so many resorts and hotels. It would be a waste of money.



Hotel demand in Bangladesh is always high. It is hard to find available rooms. 

Those international hotel chains aren't building hotels here for no reason.


----------



## Rokto14

Loki said:


> Hotel demand in Bangladesh is always high. It is hard to find available rooms.
> 
> Those international hotel chains aren't building hotels here for no reason.


Probably they think that Bangladesh is not a good place to invest at. I feel Bangladesh is one of the best places in Asia to do investment in. And whats the reason behind the hotel rooms not available? I heard one of the news last year that the tourism board in Bangladesh is stepping up to bring more tourist to Bangladesh.


----------



## eastwatch

Rokto14 said:


> Probably they think that Bangladesh is not a good place to invest at. I feel Bangladesh is one of the best places in Asia to do investment in. And whats the reason behind the hotel rooms not available? *I heard one of the news last year that the tourism board in Bangladesh is stepping up to bring more tourist to Bangladesh.*



So, how our tourist deptt. will bring the unwilling tourists to visit a country like BD, where people keep on staring at the legs of swimmers in the sea, and there were cases of rapes?

Look at all the Muslim countries. Are there many tourists except in the Maldives? 

In Indonesia westerners go mostly to Bali island where people are non-Muslims and are eager to welcome Christian tourists. In case of Malaysia, tourism is a little developed because the good number of non-Muslim Chinese and Indians there have a trait to welcome foreigners. 

There is a tourist resort zone organized by Club Meridian in Trenganu State where even Malaysian citizens are not allowed to enter except those who work there. 

I wonder what good steps our govt is willing to take, and how our people will change their very backward mindset that repulses western and Japanese tourists to visit that country?

Only a long sea beach is not sufficient to attract tourists. For the westerners it is not a sea beach, they may regard it as a *sea desert*. For, example, the Club Meridian beach length is hardly more than 400 meter. But, many westerners, specially, the honeymoon couples flood that resort in thousands throughout the year. 

There are many other privately operated resorts in countries like Thailand and Malaysia. Private operators know the basic of tourism. 

Privacy is also a thing that matters to a westerner. But, are we willing to allow the tourists any privacy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Abundance of Uranium: Prosperous Days Awaits Bangladesh.

??????????? ?????????: ??????? ???????? ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

*Bangladesh Development Update: Slower, Yet Healthy Growth With Remarkable Development Progress*

The Bangladesh Development Update April 2013 predicts that GDP growth in fiscal year 2013 is likely to fall to around 6 percent compared with 6.3 percent in fiscal year 2012. Cushioned by strong remittances and robust service sector performance, the country can still sustain this slower, yet healthy growth rate. Coupled with remarkable progress on achieving the Millennium Development Goals (MDGs), Bangladesh has the potential to capture at least 15 million jobs and reach the target of 8 percent growth in the medium-term. The outlook is heavily dependent on whether Bangladesh can successfully seize opportunities and manage risks. 

Recent Economic Developments

GDP growth in FY 2013 to fall to around 6 percent from 6.3 percent in FY 2012: Weak exports and investments due to the euro-area crisis, domestic supply constraints and intensified unrest in the country are likely to have contributed to this slower growth.

Inflation has declined to 8 percent in March 2013 from a peak of nearly 11 percent in February 2012 reflecting declines in both food and non-food inflation. The 7.5% inflation target for FY13 is still achievable, if there is stability in global commodity prices, functioning of the domestic supply chain is not disrupted by political unrest and monetary caution is maintained.

External balance has turned positive, with a record increase in reserves to over US$ 14 billion by end of March 2013. This reflects the countrys strengths in attracting remittances and foreign assistance, and weaknesses in the form of depressed domestic demand leading to a decline in imports.

Financial development suffered, with Bangladesh slipping one point in the Financial Development Index and now being ranked 57th out of 62 economies. Corporate governance failures led to deteriorating stability of the banking sector and non-bank institutions, along with a lack of confidence in the capital market.

Prudent monetary management led to sustained growth and macroeconomic stability. Monetary growth rates have been on track for the first half of the fiscal 2013, however the shift toward monetary easing in the second half may be premature.

Development Progress

Progress on the Millennium Development Goals (MDGs) has been remarkable. Of the 28 MDG targets, 3 have already been achieved. Bangladesh is on track to achieving 11 MDG goals and needs to provide more attention to the remaining 14.

Bending the arc of poverty reduction, the number of poor in Bangladesh declined by 15 million during 2000-10 compared with only 2.3 million decline in the previous decade. Several non-consumption-based welfare measures also improved. Growth of labor income and lower dependency ratio were the main drivers of this impressive rate of poverty reduction.

Bangladeshs poverty reduction was almost twice as fast as that experienced by the rest of the world, observed Salman Zaidi, Lead Economist.

Prosperity shared in 2000-10 decade was far better than in the preceding ten years. Bangladesh has stable income distribution with positive consumption growth in all deciles. The country was among the 18 highlighted countries of the South with greater gains in Human Development Index between 1990 and 2012 than expected from their previous performance.

However, further depth and breadth in development is needed. Bangladesh continues to have the highest rate of poverty relative to its South Asian counterparts. Certain pockets of poverty lag far behind national average, such as urban slums, the hill tracts and coastal belts. Major challenges include, enrolling the last 10% of hard-to-reach children, enhancing quality of education, reducing gender disparity in tertiary education and addressing the threats of climate change.

Development Opportunities

Bangladesh has a historic opportunity to reach 8% growth. International investors are looking for low-cost manufacturing in Bangladesh, which has a rising share of working-age population. This growing and abundant force is currently under-utilized. Productivity of Bangladesh workers are at par with China in well managed firms with five-times lower wages.

Bangladesh can seize this opportunity to capture at least 15 million jobs. The challenge is to create conditions for faster growth of productive jobs outside of agriculture, especially in organized manufacturing and services. To begin the process of creating 15 million jobs over the next decade, the Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority (BEZA) has to dedicate 40,000 acres for economic zones, the PPP Office has to manage the tendering of infrastructure, the Bangladesh Bank has to reduce the cost of trade finance and the Board of Investment (BoI) as to promote the country to investors.

Outlook and Risks

The global growth is projected to increase in 2013. The outlook for Bangladesh depends on whether it can successfully seize opportunities and manage risks. Bangladesh has to diversify export products and markets to accelerate economic growth.

Some of the looming risks include the prospect of fragile recovery of the Euro area economies and the policy uncertainties in the US, along with possible backlash from recent compliance and labor safety issues, might affect the readymade garments (RMG) industry of Bangladesh. Uncertainties surrounding the reopening of traditional migrant labor markets in Middle East would hamper migration and remittance flows. An immediate hindrance to growth is the political complexity and frequent wide-spread violence of late in Bangladesh.

Time-bound opportunities for investment and job creation will slip away if Bangladesh is unable to act quickly. The risks identified are higher in the near-term.

If the risks materialize, policy adjustments primarily through fiscal channels and exchange rate will be needed, says Zahid Hussain, Lead Economist.

Finally, restoration of political stability will become the precondition for development to move forward.

source: Bangladesh Development Update: Slower, Yet Healthy Growth With Remarkable Development Progress.

currently BD hit $15 B foreign reserve and per capita income goes up to $923 (as of May 2013 info)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eastwatch

I am relieved by reading the WB report on the future of Bangladesh. Capitalism is the only way to make a country developed industrially. People of all the developed countries of today have suffered in the past when their countries were in the process of being developed. 

This is the curse of capitalism. But without accumulating and then investing monetary capital a country cannot develop its industries. This is true for all the countries of Europe as well as the USA. 

Europe stole capital from their colonies in Asia and Africa. Yet, people were so poor there that many poor had to migrate to the new world, USA. USA had cheap labors, but, yet, it used slaves for two centuries to accumulate capital to build an America that we see today.

The second phase of development is initiated by the capital accumulated through the industrial production itself. This creates new wealth and a part of which is recycled to build more industries and more infrastructures. This is how a country's economy keeps on growing.

Bangladesh remains an underdeveloped country in the very first phase of development. More than 26% of our production is saved and recycled to develop other industries. Because of this process of development we in our time are seeing so many pains being suffered by many of us who have no ability to survive on our own without becoming the unwilling slave labors in the sweatshop factories.

Our young daughters who work there would have remained underemployed as house keepers/maids in the towns and cities in a more inhumane conditions but without the fear of being killed by the fire and falling roofs. 

I only hope the Tazreen fire and Rana Plaza collapse will be viewed in the future as a distinctive milestone which has created a condition where all the stakeholders have come to a conclusion that the safety and human rights of our workers must be guaranteed.

Sorry for this unnecessary and unsolicited long post.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rokto14

Banglar Bagh said:


> Abundance of Uranium: Prosperous Days Awaits Bangladesh.
> 
> ??????????? ?????????: ??????? ???????? ????????


Where is it located? And how is it found?


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Rokto14 said:


> Where is it located? And how is it found?



Why dont you click on the link and find out. I wanted to translate it but I am too lazy for such a thing.


----------



## animelive

eastwatch said:


> So, how our tourist deptt. will bring the unwilling tourists to visit a country like BD, where people keep on staring at the legs of swimmers in the sea, and there were cases of rapes?
> 
> Look at all the Muslim countries. Are there many tourists except in the Maldives?
> 
> In Indonesia westerners go mostly to Bali island where people are non-Muslims and are eager to welcome Christian tourists. In case of Malaysia, tourism is a little developed because the good number of non-Muslim Chinese and Indians there have a trait to welcome foreigners.
> 
> There is a tourist resort zone organized by Club Meridian in Trenganu State where even Malaysian citizens are not allowed to enter except those who work there.
> 
> I wonder what good steps our govt is willing to take, and how our people will change their very backward mindset that repulses western and Japanese tourists to visit that country?
> 
> Only a long sea beach is not sufficient to attract tourists. For the westerners it is not a sea beach, they may regard it as a *sea desert*. For, example, the Club Meridian beach length is hardly more than 400 meter. But, many westerners, specially, the honeymoon couples flood that resort in thousands throughout the year.
> 
> There are many other privately operated resorts in countries like Thailand and Malaysia. Private operators know the basic of tourism.
> 
> Privacy is also a thing that matters to a westerner. But, are we willing to allow the tourists any privacy?



1. Is staring banned in west?
2. Rapes occur everywhere. According to westerners, Rapists are psychotic and will rape regardless of your attire so I am not sure where we are going with this.
3. Does Bangladesh not welcome Christian tourists?
4. What do you mean by backward mindset? on what standards are you judging that?
5. Why are you so keen on polishing the place for Westerners? why not for the locals? Taking some good measures will make the richer people of Bangladesh visit the local spots rather than other countries. I don't think we should change our ways according to western standard to make Westerners more eager to visit us. They are welcome to visit us without any restrictions anyway. But yes, steps on polishing the beach and tourist spots should be taken anyway.


----------



## eastwatch

animelive said:


> 1. Is staring banned in west?
> 2. Rapes occur everywhere. According to westerners, Rapists are psychotic and will rape regardless of your attire so I am not sure where we are going with this.
> 3. Does Bangladesh not welcome Christian tourists?
> 4. What do you mean by backward mindset? on what standards are you judging that?
> 5. Why are you so keen on polishing the place for Westerners? why not for the locals? Taking some good measures will make the richer people of Bangladesh visit the local spots rather than other countries. I don't think we should change our ways according to western standard to make Westerners more eager to visit us. They are welcome to visit us without any restrictions anyway. But yes, steps on polishing the beach and tourist spots should be taken anyway.



If you have decided not to understand the reality that western tourists shun BD for obvious reasons, I cannot make you understand. 

I was answering to the post written by @Rokto about foreign tourists, and not local ones. Of course, there are thousands of newly rich BD people who always go to Cox's Bazaar and Kuakata. 

These places should be more developed to suit the local taste. But, to bring in foreign tourists BD will have to RE-BRAND itself.

Hope, some one else will answer all your questions. I am a person of little learning to answer all your good questions. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

eastwatch said:


> So, how our tourist deptt. will bring the unwilling tourists to visit a country like BD, where people keep on staring at the legs of swimmers in the sea, and there were cases of rapes?
> 
> Look at all the Muslim countries. Are there many tourists except in the Maldives?
> 
> In Indonesia westerners go mostly to Bali island where people are non-Muslims and are eager to welcome Christian tourists. In case of Malaysia, tourism is a little developed because the good number of non-Muslim Chinese and Indians there have a trait to welcome foreigners.
> 
> There is a tourist resort zone organized by Club Meridian in Trenganu State where even Malaysian citizens are not allowed to enter except those who work there.
> 
> I wonder what good steps our govt is willing to take, and how our people will change their very backward mindset that repulses western and Japanese tourists to visit that country?
> 
> Only a long sea beach is not sufficient to attract tourists. For the westerners it is not a sea beach, they may regard it as a *sea desert*. For, example, the Club Meridian beach length is hardly more than 400 meter. But, many westerners, specially, the honeymoon couples flood that resort in thousands throughout the year.
> 
> There are many other privately operated resorts in countries like Thailand and Malaysia. Private operators know the basic of tourism.
> 
> Privacy is also a thing that matters to a westerner. But, are we willing to allow the tourists any privacy?




You forgot to mention Dubai in your post. They are attracting more tourists by their artificial structures.

One foreign tourist asked in Cox's bazar at night. Why is the city is so dead after evening. Nothing to enjoy.No Bars no casinos. 
Today they are not attracted to natural beuties only, they need more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rokto14

Mattrixx said:


> You forgot to mention Dubai in your post. They are attracting more tourists by their artificial structures.
> 
> One foreign tourist asked in Cox's bazar at night. Why is the city is so dead after evening. Nothing to enjoy.No Bars no casinos.
> Today they are not attracted to natural beuties only, they need more.


Not only Dubai, even Brazil, Carribean countries are not bad too. And definately Singapore as they already have 2 casinos.


----------



## Zabaniyah

> *YouTube ban goes*
> 
> The telecom regulator lifted the ban on popular video sharing website YouTube Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Posts continued to pour on different social networking websites, especially Facebook, as hundreds of netizens welcomed the move immediately after the website became available around 5:00pm.
> 
> &#8220;People will be able to access YouTube later in the day,&#8221; Sunil Kanti Bose, chairman of Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission, said around 3:45pm in an exclusive interview with The Daily Star.
> 
> The decision was taken following discussion with the government, he said.
> 
> &#8220;We are sending instructions to the Internet gateways in this regard,&#8221; Bose added.
> 
> The telecom regulator blocked YouTube in Bangladesh on September 17 to prevent people from watching the 14-minute trailer on a film titled &#8216;Innocence of Muslims&#8217; which sparked deadly protests from the Middle East to Southeast Asia claiming many lives.
> 
> The trailer depicts the prophet as a fraud and philanderer.
> 
> The BTRC blocked the YouTube website 24 hours into its request to the Internet giant Google to block the controversial anti-Islam movie trailer.



Source: Youtube ban goes | The Daily Star


----------



## eco101

Per capita income may stand at $1,024 this year*
Dhaka Tribune Report (Dhakatribune.com)



Bangladesh may become middle income country by 2019: BB Governor

The per capita income is expected to reach at US$1,024 this year as Bangladesh is heading for becoming a middle income nation, Bangladesh Bank Governor Dr Atiur Rahman said Sunday.

He said the country would become a middle income country by 2019, two years ahead of its earlier forecast.

The central bank governor was talking to journalists after launching a SME Help Desk Guideline of Trust Bank at Bangladesh Bank headquarters in Dhaka.

Were making quality growth and the increasing trend will make Bangladesh as a middle income country by the year 2019, he said, adding that the countrys economic growth is better than the neighbouring countries, including India and Pakistan.

Atiur said the GDP growth remains over 6% in last 10 years, despite the global recession for last few years. So, we should highlight the successes instead of frustrating scenario.

Bangladesh aspires to be a middle-income country by 2021, which would require increasing GDP growth to 7.5% to 8% per year based on accelerated export and remittance growth, economists say. Both public and private investment will need to increase as well.

The new national budget for the next fiscal year estimated GDP to grow by 7.2%, although critics apprehended that the target would not be achieved due to political unrest, lower investment and slow down in the international market.

The government had also estimated that the GDP growth would be 7% in the outgoing fiscal year, but the latest estimate by Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) say it would be 6.03%.

People might have said the budget is so lavish, but the maximum of the allocation were made for the deprived people, said the governor, adding that the budget is investment-friendly for small investors. Challenge is always there but it needs fresh environment for implementation.

He said about 22m people came out of poverty level in last 10 years.

Atiur said Bangladesh Bank has given importance expanding the SME loans and, as a result, small enterprisers were getting more loans. Due to avoiding the SME loans, in the developed countries, particularly in Italy, employment suffered setback.

So, Bangladesh Bank is working on expanding the SME loans across the country and trying to make it women-friendly.

General Manager of SME and Special Programs Department of Bangladesh Bank Sukamal Sinha Choudhury, Managing Director of Trust Bank Ishtiak Ahmed Chowdhury and senior bank executives were present at the function.

Sukamal said Bangladesh bank had directed the banks to set a help desk for SME loan and, as per the directive Trust Bank has made a help desk guideline. It will help the mass people specially women in taking SME loan easily.



Last updated on June 10, 2013 at 12:12

Bangladesh's exports rose 15.43% in May to $2.54bn from a year earlier thanks to stronger clothing sales, the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) said on Sunday, even as the country reviews safety standards at factories after two deadly incidents.

Garment exports totaled $19.3bn for the 11 months that ended in May, nearly 12% more than a year earlier.

The sharp increase comes as the government weighs industry reform after the collapse in April of the Rana Plaza building that housed 5 garments factories. The incident killed 1,129 people. A fire at Tazreen Fashions factory last year killed 112.

The incidents have put the government, industrialists and the global brands that use the factories under pressure to reform an industry that employs four million and generates 80% of Bangladesh's export earnings.

*Total exports in the first 11 months of Bangladesh's July-June financial year were $24.32bn, compared with $21.97bn over the same period the previous year.*

Monthly exports had fallen year-on-year from March through June as the global economic slowdown weighed on demand. *But exports have since picked up, with a 10.67% percent rise in the July-May period.*

Created on June 9, 2013 at 17:12
RMG exports soar despite Savar, Tazreen 
Reuters 

Garment exports totaled *$19.3bn for the 11 months that ended in May, nearly 12% more than a year earlier:*

Duty-free access under Generalised System of Preferences (GSP) offered by Western countries and low wages have helped make Bangladesh the world's second-largest apparel exporter after China, with 60% of clothes going to Europe and 23% to the US.

The European Union and the US had threatened punitive measures in order to press the government to improve worker safety standards after the collapse in April of Rana Plaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

Why there is no load shading this year in *Dhaka*? What AL has done this year? 
Is it a result of any tread off by AL in any way with any thing?


----------



## BDforever

*BOSCH Dhaka office opens*

*German engineering company Bosch inaugurated its office in Dhaka on Tuesday to consolidate its last two decades presence in Bangladesh through local distributors.*

With the inauguration of its first office, the industrial giant says it will start &#8216;direct operations&#8217; in the Bangladesh market.

Officials say the investment has been made &#8220;to be close to markets and customers&#8221;.

The company says it will &#8220;significantly expand its footprint&#8221; in the Bangladesh&#8217;s emerging market engaging in the sales, marketing, and trading of products and services from the &#8220;Automotive Aftermarket, Security Systems, Power Tools and Thermotechnology divisions&#8221;.

Started in 1886, Bosch currently operates in about 150 countries. According to the company, its more than 300,000 associates generated sales worth &#8364; 52.5 billion last year.

In the same year, the company spent about &#8364; 4.8billion on research and development and applied for nearly 4,800 patents worldwide.

Last October it planned to make direct investment in Bangladesh.

The initial investment was Tk 100 million when it named the local company &#8216;Robert Bosch Bangladesh Limited&#8217;.

German embassy&#8217;s Charge d&#8217;affaires Ralph Reusch and Bosch India&#8216;s President Dr. Steffen Berns inaugurated the office in the capital&#8217;s Gulshan area.

&#8220;With the official inauguration of our new office, we are taking the next step for business expansion in this region,&#8221; Steffen Berns said.

He said he was &#8216;fully convinced&#8217; that their strategy &#8220;to be close to markets and customers will further increase our competitiveness in Bangladesh&#8221;.

Managing Director of Robert Bosch Bangladesh Limited Ajay Sahney vowed to provide &#8220;world-class services with assured quality and standards&#8221; based on their 127 years of innovation.

He said they had a presence in Bangladesh for over two decades, and &#8220;on receiving encouraging and favourable feedback, a new office was the obvious next step in this long and close association&#8221;.

The company has been inducted as the 400th member of Bangladesh German Chamber of Commerce and Industry (BGCCI).

For Bangladesh it immediately offers power tools for the construction and small scale industries -- and also workshop or service network of Bosch Car Service, Bosch Diesel Service, Electric Modules and Express Car Service along with products such as Starter Motors, Spark Plugs and Wiper Blades.

Its Security Systems division will provide &#8216;high-quality&#8217; security and communication products based on demand in the local market.

Bosch Thermotechnology will support growth of industries such as jute and textiles &#8220;with its energy efficient systems&#8221;.

For residential and industrial requirements they will also offer commercial, industrial and power boilers.

source: BOSCH Dhaka office opens - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*FBCCI wants joint trade council with Korea*
*
The Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) has suggested a joint council with South Korea to explore business opportunities in the world&#8217;s 15th largest economy.*

President Kazi Akram Uddin Ahmed also suggested organising regular trade fairs in Korea to familiarise the people there with Bangladeshi products as he observed that despite duty-free and quota-free market access, &#8216;Bangladesh&#8217;s exports are yet to pick up&#8217;.
He was speaking at a seminar on &#8216;strengthening strategic partnership between Bangladesh and Korea&#8217; in Dhaka marking 40 years of diplomatic relations between the two countries.

A strong development partner of Bangladesh, Korea opened its embassy in Dhaka early in 1975, more than a year after the establishment of the diplomatic relations in 1973.

The Korea Trade-Investment Promotion Agency opened its office in Dhaka in 1978. In the 70s, Korean entrepreneurs came here to set up garment factories, &#8216;many of whom are still active in Bangladesh&#8217;.

A leading investor in Bangladesh, Korea&#8217;s current investment ranges from textiles to power generation, energy and natural resources development, shipbuilding and ICT.

As of 2010, Korean private investment surpassed $ 698 million with 328 companies being registered in Bangladesh&#8217;s Board of Investment.

Big companies like Samsung and LG are expanding their commercial presence in Bangladesh while small and medium-sized enterprises are also turning up.

But, experts say, due to lack of diversity in Bangladesh's export basket, its trade gap with Korea remains high with more than $1.5 billion in imports against only $209 million in exports in 2011-12.

Currently 291 Bangladesh items are enjoying duty-free or quota-free access to Korea.

&#8220;Bangladeshis are well acquainted with Korean products. But the same cannot be said for Bangladeshi products in Korea,&#8221; the FBCCI President said.

&#8220;So it&#8217;s important to hold single country trade fairs of Bangladeshi products in Korea on a regular basis to make the Korean consumers know about good quality Bangladeshi products,&#8217;&#8217; he said as he believed Bangladesh had &#8216;opportunities&#8217; to narrow down the trade gap.

Ahmed said Bangladesh also had the potentials to push earnings from Korea through trade beyond commodities like tourism, medical services, education, finance, and business consultancy.

&#8220;Korea may choose to import more of our woven garments, diversified leather goods and jute goods, frozen food and agriculture products,&#8217;&#8217; the FBCCI chief he said.

&#8220;Joint efforts should be made for developing a system of accreditation to ensure the quality and standards of our products to Korean markets,&#8221; he added.

The FBCCI President also stressed the need for joint investment in the areas of energy, infrastructure, technology, human resources development and services for boosting partnership between the two countries.

In the day-long seminar, Korea&#8217;s foreign policy and development and strategic cooperation were discussed.

The Korean embassy in Dhaka kicked off its year-long celebration of 40 years of Bangladesh camaraderie in January.

source: FBCCI wants joint trade council with Korea - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*FDI up in Bangladesh*

*The Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) in Bangladesh has gone up by 13.75 percent in 2012, despite a weak global investment climate.*

The "World Investment Report" of the UNCTAD, released on Wednesday, puts Bangladesh in second place in South Asia in drawing FDI last year.

India was in first place in attracting FDI in South Asia, the report said.

The report said FDI flow suffered throughout South Asia , affecting India, Pakistan and Sri Lanka in 2012 compared to the previous year.

In a press conference, the Board of Investment said that foreign investment in 2012 for Bangladesh amounted to $1.29 billion, which was 13.75 percent more than in 2011.

Meanwhile, throughout the world, FDI amounted to $1.35 trillion &#8211; 18 percent less in 2012 compared to the preceding year.

&#8220;It is good that we could keep up the investment flow despite global recession. But we need more,&#8221; Investment Board Executive Chairman SA Samad said.

Energy Advisor to Prime Minister, Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury described this as a positive trend. &#8220;The world is gripped by economic recession. It is very creditable to maintain the FDI flow in such circumstances.&#8221;

According to the report, India topped the South Asian region for FDI by attracting $255 billion -- but that was $106 billion lower than in 2011.

Pakistan stood third with $8.47 billion, $4.8 billion less than what it got in 2011.

Last year, Bangladesh got the most of its FDI from Malaysia, Egypt, United Kingdom, South Korea, Netherlands, Thailand and Hong Kong.

It included $347 million for telecommunications sector, $307 million for textiles, $137 million for banks, $126 for energy and petroleum, and $60 million for agriculture.

source: FDI up in Bangladesh - bdnews24.com


*
Bangladesh grows - on remittances, exports*
*
Bangladesh's economy has achieved an average growth of over 6 percent over the past five years primarily due to the healthy flow of remittance and rising exports.*

Both exports and remittance flow from expatriate Bangladeshis have doubled over the last five years despite many hurdles.

The foreign currency reserve has increased two and a half times, again due to rising exports and remittance flow.
Economists say exports, remittances and foreign reserves have come to form a growth triangle that helped Bangladesh pull a large part of its population out of poverty and help it achieve UN targets two years in advance.

For the first time since independence from Pakistan, Bangladesh has a current account surplus of $2 billion plus.

A buoyant economy gives Bangladesh the confidence to even decide to fund the $2.9 billion Padma bridge, the country's biggest ever infrastructure project, with its own resources.

Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith is overjoyed.

Speaking to bdnews24.com, he said Bangladesh's economy had developed over the past five years despite various challenges like the global economic downturn and the country's volatile politics, with frequent strikes affecting both output and marketing.

"We can do nothing with the worldwide economic depression which has not gone away fully," he said.

"Then there was political instability. The opposition-enforced harmful programmes such as shutdowns and blockades have affected the economy to a great extent," he said.

"Despite everything, remittance, export income and reserve have increased in the past five years which have strengthened the base of our economy," the Finance Minister said.

He observed few countries could achieve an average 6 percent annual growth in the past five years -- or maintain it once achieved.

According to latest Bangladesh Bank statistics, the remittance kitty touched $14.18 billion seven days before the current fiscal ended &#8211; nearly 15 percent higher than the same period last year.

Remittance this fiscal would cross $14.6 billion once figures 2012-13 fiscal are added, said Kazi Saidur Rahman, General Manager of the central bank's Foreign Exchange Reserve and Treasury Management Department.

Only five years ago, in the 2007-08 fiscal, remittance inflow stood at $7.9 billion. It has increased gradually ever since.

In the 2008-09 fiscal it rose to $9.9 billion, then by nearly $1 billion within a year. Remittance inflow was $11.65 billion in the 2010-11 fiscal and $12.84 billion in the last fiscal.

According to July 2012- May 2013 statistics, Bangladesh has earned $24.32 billion in export which is 11 percent higher than the same time previous year.

Experts say the amount would get close to $27 billion once the income in June is added.

In 2007-08 fiscal, Bangladesh had earned $14.1 billion from exports.

The exports increased by nearly $1.5 billion the following fiscal to $15.56 billion, then to $16.2 billion in the 2009-10 fiscal.

Bangladesh saw a boost of over $6.5 billion in the 2010-11 fiscal when the exports rose to $22.93 billion, again rising to $24.28 billion last fiscal.

On Monday, Bangladesh Bank's foreign exchange reserve touched $15.25 billion for the first time in history.

It is possible to meet import demand of over five months with the current reserve, Kazi Saidur Rahman told bdnews24.com.

"We hope the remittance will cross $15.5 billion in the first week of July before payment of Asian Clearing Union (ACU) dues," he said.

At the end of the 2007-08 fiscal the central bank's foreign exchange reserve was $6.14 billion which increased to $7.47 billion at the end of the next fiscal.

By the end of 2009-10 fiscal, the amount increased to $10.75 billion. It was $10.36 billion at the end of 2010-11 fiscal and $13.07 billion in the last fiscal.

Zaid Bakht, Research Director of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS), said, "I think the expatriates had kept the economy booming in the past five years. Their remittance increased over the years despite political volatility in Libya, Egypt and other Middle Eastern countries."

"In case of exports, there were problems of gas and power besides weak infrastructure. Apart from the fire at the Tazreen garments and huge loss of lives in the Rana Plaza collapse, the apparel sector is plagued with continuous labour unrest."

"The European countries and America are reducing import of readymade garment products due to economic slowdown. Still, the export income is rising."

He believes the foreign currency reserve has got a strong base thanks to the increased export income and buoyant remittance flow.

All in all, bright economics despite fractious, volatile politics &#8211; that's the Bangladesh story.

source: Bangladesh grows - on remittances, exports - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HIMEL@BD

Expatriate Bangladeshis sent $14.46 billion in remittances during the 2012-13 fiscal year, Bangladesh Bank said on Wednesday.

The amount is 12.6 percent more than the remittances during the previous fiscal.

Bangladesh Bank Forex Reserve and Treasury Management division General Manager Kazi Saidur Rahman told bdnews24.com that was the highest remittance send by expatriate Bangladeshis in a single fiscal year since independence.

$14 billion remittance in 2012-13 - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Record dollar purchase - bdnews24.com

Record dollar purchase
Abdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com
Published:12 July 2013 06:44 AM GMT Updated:12 July 2013 06:44 AM GMT

Bangladesh Bank has purchased a record amount of dollar from the market, highest in recent times, to keep exchange rates stable.

The central bank has purchased over $5.1 billion during the 2012-13 fiscal year. The trend continued even in July  the early phase of 2013-14 fiscal.

According to an apex bank figure it had brought $155 million in the first ten days of July.

A dollar traded for Tk 77.75 on Wednesday. The rate was Tk 81.85 in Jun 30 last year.

It is an increase of 5.5 percent over one year and nine percent in a year and half.

Simultaneously in neighboring India, rupee rates were falling against dollar. In the last month, rupee slid four percent against a dollar.

Economists and bankers said that if dollar was not taken out from the market, the exchange rate of Taka would have fallen. A dollar would have traded lesser against taka.

In that case, it would have a negative effect on export earnings and remittances.

Bangladesh Bank Forex Reserve and Treasury Management division General Manager Kazi Saidur Rahman said the purchase of dollar was to keep a positive flow of export earnings and remittances.

Disclosing the dollar purchase statistics to the bdnews24.com, he said But, the dollar rate is constant over the last month. I hope it will not fall further.

Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS) Research Director Zaid Bakht told bdnews24.com that apex banks move was one kind of intervention in the monetary market.

The export revenues, remittance and aids have increased supply of dollar in the market, thats why its rate is falling. The central bank thought the slide will rein the flow of remittance and export earnings.

Meanwhile, even a few months back, a dollar traded for Rs 54 in India. Now a dollar costs Rs 60.

In 1986, a rupee traded for Tk 2.5. In 1999, the gap reduced to Tk 1.14. Now, despite the ups and downs over the last decade, a rupee is between Tk 1.20 and Tk 1.30.

The 2012-13 fiscal, which ended in June, saw record $14.46 billion inflow of remittance from abroad  a 12.6 percent more in comparison to the preceding fiscal.

Largely because of this remittance, the forex reserve touched $15.32 billion on Wednesday, which is an all time high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bangladesh bank cant stop dollar to slide. Our trade deficit is getting lesser and lesser, remittance is getting higher and the foreign exchange is stacking up. I think dollar will be traded for 70 taka again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Bangladesh bank cant stop dollar to slide. Our trade deficit is getting lesser and lesser, remittance is getting higher and the foreign exchange is stacking up. I think dollar will be traded for 70 taka again.



However, I do not think our trade surplus is something permanent. BD needs tens of billions of dollars of foreign currency to import technology, machines, factories, fuels and raw materials. However, as investment in these sectors remains stagnant, therefore, there is a superficial trade surplus.

The surplus is sure to swing to deficit once demand for machines and factories increase during the next phase of development. The present appreciating Taka proves BD needs to invest in industries that produce more high end goods. Unless used properly, the appreciating Taka will wipe away the advantage BD is enjoying now vis-a-vis Vietnam or other producers of low-end RMG goods.

Bank interest rate is now too high in BD that discourages private investors from borrowing heavily to invest in other industrial sectors not very much understood by them. Many investors are unwilling to invest in sectors that they do not really know about. For them, it is a great risk to borrow at high interest rate and invest in those sectors.

I believe, highly educated new generation entrepreneurs with their parents' money in their pockets are more able to face the new challenge of introducing higher technology industries.

By the way, there is a glut of money in the Banks. This will certainly lower the interest rate. I hope, there will be new investments in non-traditional industries once the interest rate is further lowered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

See the pictures of pineapples produced in Madhupur.

http://d30fl32nd2baj9.cloudfront.ne...1_Pineapple_Modhupur_200713.jpg?1374626681860

http://d30fl32nd2baj9.cloudfront.ne...5_Pineapple_Modhupur_200713.jpg?1374626906477

http://d30fl32nd2baj9.cloudfront.ne...9_Pineapple_Modhupur_200713.jpg?1374626930115

http://d30fl32nd2baj9.cloudfront.ne...8_Pineapple_Modhupur_200713.jpg?1374626955093

http://d30fl32nd2baj9.cloudfront.ne...6_Pineapple_Modhupur_200713.jpg?1374626983861

http://d30fl32nd2baj9.cloudfront.ne...4_Pineapple_Modhupur_200713.jpg?1374627004923

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Samsung R&D centre in city recruits 600 software engineers :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Samsung R&D centre in city recruits 600 software engineers
To recruit 400 more by 2014
Published : Tuesday, 23 July 2013 
Jasim Khan

Korean conglomerate Samsung established a research and development (R&D) centre in Dhaka, from where the company supports most of its factories in Asia and Middle East.

Samsung R&D Institute Bangladesh (SRBD), situated in Gulshan, is the 12th and the newest R&D centre of Samsung Electronics Co Ltd. It is the first IT-based R&D centre in Bangladesh, and first R&D hub of a multinational company in the country.

The SRBD has already recruited about 600 software engineers, and going to recruit 400 more engineers within 2014, its managing director N K Lee told The Financial Express (FE). 

"The centre develops software for mobile devices marketed in Asia, Africa and Australia. It also focuses on advanced technologies and conducts other IT researches. In Bangladesh, our target is to become the best R&D centre in the world," Lee said.

He said operation of the company started in June 2010, and was officially inaugurated in February 2011. The company changed its name from Samsung Bangladesh R&D Centre Ltd to SRBD on 1st January 2013.

The SRBD is going to use the potentials of Bangladeshi IT industry and software engineers. The centre will have a synergy effect, as the company will train the engineers and market its products in the region, Lee said.

Korean Ambassador Lee Yun-young told the FE that the centre, the Seoul-based company's second one in South Asia, will expedite the government's journey towards implementing the 'Digital Bangladesh' vision.

"Bangladesh and its IT industry have immense potentials. Unfortunately, limited opportunities have been opened for local skilled graduates, who are quite considerable in number, to work for big IT companies."

The ambassador said Samsung aims to utilise strengths of the skilled workforce of Bangladesh by actively responding to the rising calls of those, aspiring to put to test their software-related capabilities.

Local talents are leaving Bangladesh to get world-class jobs, and consequently the country is losing its skilled human resources. The R&D centre will open a world of opportunities for them and the industry, he added.

The ambassador hoped that this pool of software engineers will be very important for the country's economic development in the future.

He said the project would have great implications in local ICT sector and bilateral relations between the two countries. 

"The Bangladesh government should come up with full-fledged support to make it a win-win venture."

Kiho Kim, global head of digital media and communications for R&D centre of Samsung, said the 'Digital Bangladesh' vision of the government has brought a great opportunity for its people and IT industry. 

"This centre will help attract other global companies to set their R&D centres in Bangladesh."

He said Samsung has taken a right decision by choosing Bangladesh as the destination for its second R&D centre in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IamBengali

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina recently inaugurated this 500-bed general hospital at Mugda in the capital. Built on 9.52 acres of land, the 13-storey hospital is close for the people of Sayedabad, Khilgaon, Shahjahanpur, Kamalapur, Demra, and Bashabo and its adjacent areas.

*Mugda General Hospital, Dhaka *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

*PM opens Kuril Flyover
*

2013-08-04 01:01:32.0

The construction of the 3.1-km flyover has cost Tk 3.06 billion against an initial estimate was Tk 2.54 billion.

The capital&#8217;s development authority, RAJUK, financed the project with its own resources.

This toll-free flyover can be accessed from four sides &#8211; Banani, Kuril, Khilkeht, and Purbachal.

She had launched the construction of the flyover May 2, 2010.

The 47.57-ft-high flyover is 30.18 feet wide. It has 292 piles, 68 pile caps, and 67 peers, according to RAJUK.

The flyover has three connecting roads on three sides.

Project Builders Limited completed its construction.

13 acres of land from the railway authorities and private owners were acquired for the project on payment of compensation of Tk 0.47 billion.

It took 38 months to complete the core structure of the flyover.

PM opens Kuril Flyover - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*AIUB - private research university campus *(Under construction)

Designed by world renowned green-architect Soontorn Boonyatikarn


----------



## IamBengali

*Radisson Blu Hotel, Cox's Bazar*


----------



## IamBengali

................................


----------



## IamBengali

Post news and pictures of roads and flyovers in Bangladesh. 

--------------

Recently inaugurated *Kuril Flyover* (Dhaka)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Mod could you please sticky this thread. Thanks


----------



## IamBengali

*Mirpur-Airport Road Flyover* (Dhaka)





















*Banani Overpass * (Dhaka)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Sam

Why colouring scheme is looking so odd?


----------



## IamBengali

* Mirpur-Airport Road Flyover* (Dhaka)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

*Bijoy Sarani-Tejgaon link road overpass *(Dhaka)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

Major Sam said:


> Why colouring scheme is looking so odd?



We dont like to waste our efforts on colouring. They will be faint overnight by the massive dust of our country..
@IamBengali
Are you going to post only the roads and flyovers pic of the Dhaka city only.


----------



## IamBengali

*Chittagong port Flyover *





















*Kadamtali flyover, Chittagong *(Work in progress)

The length of flyover is 940 metres while width is 15 metres. 

Design of the flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Khilgaon Flyover *(It was the first ever flyover in Dhaka)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Hope this thread goes 20+ pages, but for that we will need more and more beautiful roads and flyovers, but we don't have that much yet. But surely we have got some of late.


----------



## IamBengali

Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

Dhaka 








Chittagong 

Tiger pass road

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brahmos_2

IamBengali said:


> Dhaka



What is that paintings in the road??


----------



## scholseys

Brahmos_2 said:


> What is that paintings in the road??



bangali happy new year art

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

good Roads and flyovers. congrats


----------



## IamBengali

New DEMU Train in BD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FCPX

Good to see so many new dev projects coming up in Bangladesh 

Just that most of these projects do improve the life of the average person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Jahangir Gate, Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Why an Indian Bengali posting picture of Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Al-zakir said:


> Why an Indian Bengali posting picture of Bangladesh?



@ As because all the Billboards of Bangladesh are been booked by Sk Hasina for celebrating her half yearly decade of Development. Now, he wants to make PDF as Awami Billboards. moreso, most of these Fly over are being built by Sk Hasina's Govt after taking lot of "Haftas".


----------



## IamBengali

Al-zakir said:


> Why an Indian Bengali posting picture of Bangladesh?




LOL! Why do you think I am Indian Bengali?


----------



## kobiraaz

IamBengali said:


> *Khilgaon Flyover *(It was the first ever flyover in Dhaka)



it was the second one. mahakhali was the first !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

kobiraaz said:


> it was the second one. mahakhali was the first !



Is Mohakhali's one flyover or overpass? If Banani's one is called overpass then why Mohakhali overpass is called flyover I don't know.


----------



## jaunty

IamBengali said:


> LOL! Why do you think I am Indian Bengali?



That's nothing new. Jamatis try to bully anyone who is not one of them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Shahbag, Dhaka 







Kawran Bazar 






Tejgaon







Airport Road 







Dhaka-Chittagong Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Dhaka Mymensigh highway





Dhaka Chittagong highway near Jatrabari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

idune said:


> Dhaka Mymensigh highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka Chittagong highway near Jatrabari



Sad. Hope the authority take step to repair those roads. 

We still have good looking highways though.

I hope one day we get highways similar to Srilanka's Southern highways but our corrupt politicians (AL, BNP,Jamaat,Jatiyo Party) and corrupt bureaucracy won't let it to happen.

Just look at Srilanka's Southern Highway. It is not a developed country but still their highways look better than those of developed nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

*Dhaka-Mymensingh road*

(2012 photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

* Sylhet-Jaflong Highway*





















*Road to Jamuna Bridge *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

Various highways in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Sylhet highway*






*Cox's Bazar highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

* Dhaka-Bogra Highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Sylhet highway *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

*Dhaka-Khulna highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

* New Buses to BRTC from India*

















* BRTC long-haul AC buses to operate 'temporarily'*

_Political interests allegedly dictate routes_

Munima Sultana

The Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation (BRTC) has begun a new service by introducing air conditioned buses for long-route passengers ahead of the Eid holidays.

But it has been alleged that political influence and the choice the individuals at the ministry concerned have played a role in making the route plan of the air conditioned (AC) bus service.

Officials said all the 88 AC buses imported from India recently would be running between major cities and towns in the county on mostly daily basis to facilitate long-route passengers.

They said the 40-passenger-capacity buses have been sent to different depots in Dhaka, Chittagong, Sylhet, Comilla, Khulna, Barisal, Bogra, Pabna and Rajshahi to start service.

"Some AC buses, including those on Dhaka-Chittagong route, have already started the Eid service from Sunday night, but it will take one more day to start full- fledged service throughout the country," said an official preferring not to be named.

Communications Minister Obaidul Quader on Monday saw off the passengers bound for Tungipara from Fulbaria BRTC terminal.

*The communications ministry imported the 88 AC buses from Ashok Leyland of India under the US$ 1.0 billion line of credit in June. Though these buses were ordered with facilities for long-route passengers having luggage compartments, folding seats, wider leg spaces etc, the minister instructed BRTC to run them 'temporarily' in the city during the month of Ramadan.*

BRTC officials said they have initially chalked out a route plan based on the demand made by managers of different depots in their respective areas. However, allegations have it that some routes were changed and dropped upon pressure from different quarters, including the Communications Minister himself, to serve people in their own electoral areas.

They said BRTC had almost been in the dark about the route planning until Thursday. The FE correspondent also found 'strong lobbying' by different quarters at the ministry to take one or two buses to their respective areas.

The allegation, however, was refuted by the high officials of the communications ministry including the Road Division Secretary.

Secretary M A N Siddique said the route plan had been formulated considering the demand and priority of people and after consultation with the BRTC chairman.

But a source said the routes to and from Noakhali and Tungipara and different directions were made according to 'references'.

Though the BRTC chairman could not be contacted for his comment in this regard, an official said the AC bus routes have been fixed on a 'temporary basis' as part of the BRTC Eid service and "there are scopes for revision".

"The AC bus routes will be finalised after assessing profits and demand of passengers later on," he added

Due to space constraints, BRTC is providing AC bus services on 50 different routes from different depots and terminals including Gabtoli, Motjheel, Narayanganj, Fulbaria and Kalyanpur.

The officials said from Dhaka the buses would cover almost all district towns and tourist spots including Cox's Bazar, Kuakata and Sylhet. Some new routes have also been chosen to include major cities and tourism spots. The routes are Sylhet-Rangamati, Sylhet-Cox's Bazar, Sunamganj-Sylhet-Cox's Bazar etc.

The AC bus service also includes Dinajpur, Narail, Kushtia, Mymensingh, Habiganj, Srimongol-Moulvibazar and Biyanibazar, Sherpur, Jessore, Satkhira and Rangpur.

Source: Financial Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

IamBengali said:


> Post news and pictures of roads and flyovers in Bangladesh.
> 
> --------------
> 
> Recently inaugurated *Kuril Flyover* (Dhaka)



Who builds there flyovers? (Government authorities or private firms?) an how long did it take to build that? Looks very clean and decent.


----------



## Mattrixx

Rupsha bridge extension road































Khulna phultala bypass road

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

SHAMK9 said:


> Who builds there flyovers? (Government authorities or private firms?) an how long did it take to build that? Looks very clean and decent.




Kuril flyover is build by government authority (RAJUK). It took 3 years to build 3 km long flyover. Mirpur - Airport road flyover and Banani flyover / overpass are build by Bangladesh Army. It took 2 years to complete 2 flyovers.

Jatrabari-Gulistan Mayor Hanif Flyover is the biggest flyover with a length of 10 km. Almost 80 to 90% construction is complete. It is build by private firm (Orion Group) with the assistance of an Indian firm (Simplex). It is taking 4 years to complete the whole project.

Here is the design of Jatrabari-Gulistan Flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

idune said:


> Dhaka Mymensigh highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka Chittagong highway near Jatrabari



Woof...I recently experienced the beauty of this road man, it's *joto jhaki toto neki* rasta .


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Mattrixx said:


> Rupsha bridge extension road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khulna phultala bypass road



One of my favorite roads...thanks.

If possible someone plz post pics of Mirpur Cant - Kalshi - Dhaka Cant connecting roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Mymensing Kishoreganj highway


----------



## idune

*Most Barisal divn roads badly damaged*





Most of the national and regional highways in Barisal division have become too risky for vehicular movement due to lack of width and damage by overloaded traffic.

Executive Engineer (Barisal) of Roads and Highways Department (RHD) Shah Muhammad Shams Mokaddas said, "There are 83.5 kilometres of national highway, 24.5 km of regional highways, and 239.86 km of district roads under this division."

Among them 48-km highway connects the total Barisal division with Dhaka and other parts of the country via Faridpur district.

"Major parts of all these highways and roads are badly damaged. Being only 18-feet wide they are too narrow for proper traffic flow. Moreover, two-thirds of the 48-km road is in a very bad shape", he added.

"Even after spending Tk 10 crore for maintenance over the past four months, the condition of these roads is still very dangerous at Mahilara, Torki, Batajor, Sanuhar and Gournadi," said Shams.

"Further Tk 5.76 crore has been sanctioned under emergency rehabilitation programme for this highway and work would start as soon as monsoons stop", he said.

"Moreover, the highways immediately need to be widened to at least 24 feet keeping similarity with other highways in the country and they must be repaired with double bituminous surface treatment", he said.

"Heavy rain in monsoon, mindless roadside tree plantation, construction of roads without estimating traffic and load, lack of space for future expansion, operating heavy transport without considering load capacity of the roads are major reasons behind fast deterioration of the roads", he observed.

Most of the district roads connecting Pirojpur, Jhalakathi, Bhola, Barguna, Patuakhali and Kuakata tourist zone with other parts of the country via Barisal are now hazardous for travelling, according to commuters.

It takes hours to cover these short distances while road communication is often disrupted due to break down of vehicles.

Major portions of 45-km road connecting Barguna-Bakerganj, 22 out of 29-km between Bhandaria-Mathbaria road, 22-km Kalapara-Kuakata road are full of large potholes.

"After the AL-led government came to power, present communication minister assured us of developing and expanding the Barisal-Dhaka road sector into a 4-lane highway which is yet to be implemented", said Dr. Mizanur Rahman, member secretary of Barisal Bibhag Unnayan Parishad.

Most Barisal divn roads badly damaged


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nice work...some good photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

it looks preety clean than other neighbouring countries

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mb444

Md Akmal said:


> @ As because all the Billboards of Bangladesh are been booked by Sk Hasina for celebrating her half yearly decade of Development. Now, he wants to make PDF as Awami Billboards. moreso, most of these Fly over are being built by Sk Hasina's Govt after taking lot of "Haftas".



That's a little unfair..... Credit must be given when due. Hate Bal politics by all mean but please don't knock development. Everything can not be viewed simply through the prism of BAL destructive political manuvaring.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Cox's Bazar (Dulahazara) Highway*






*Road to Rupsha Bridge, Khulna*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

* Rupsha Bridge, Khulna*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IamBengali

*Sylhet highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

*Gulshan-Banani link bridge, Dhaka *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

* Road to Jamuna Bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

* Sylhet Highway*






* Chittagong-Kaptai Highway*






*A road to Cox's Bazar sea beach *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

Don't know which highway but looks very nice. 







*Jessore Highway *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*OneCity, Sylhet*












A new landmark for Sylhet, hailed as one of the most beautiful buildings in Asia, if not the world, and one of the largest shopping malls in asia.

Project in brief.


Company Name: Barakat International

Project&#8217;s Name: ONE CITY
Land area: 500 decimal

Location: Front and west part of Zindabazar Govt.Girls High School, back side of Sylhet Court Building, next to Galleria Shopping Complex in Jallarpar.

Proposed City: 20 storied building.

Road access: Bondor to Zindabazar road to Jollarpar road, there will be a new by-pass road connection touching ONE CITY.

Project&#8217;s business access:

1. Underground two floors will be reserved for Sylhet cities best parking access with CCTV, Security and etc. to ensure the best security for customer&#8217;s vehicles.

2. Level 0 to level 5, there will be the access of 2100 luxurious shops.(Min 150 sq ft) with central AC access and all the electronics communication access.

3. Level 6 to level 10, will be the access for corporate offices of multinational company and all community access, like One City 3D Cineplex, One Game City, For children&#8217;s relaxation Children Dream City, One World Museum, Discovery Center, Mega access of Gymnasium, Random Exhibition Center, Mega Community Center (3000 nos. access at a time), Conference center along with Board Meeting Hall and Business Solution Center.

4. Level 11 to level 20, thinking to build up a 4 Star hotel or Residential Flat access, which is accessible.

5. Top floor there will be a roof top garden and one access of chopper landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

IamBengali said:


> New DEMU Train in BD



wow these trains are nice !


----------



## Saiful Islam

IamBengali said:


> * Sylhet Highway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Chittagong-Kaptai Highway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A road to Cox's Bazar sea beach *




Wallahi nothing is better than the rural sides of Bangladesh!


----------



## Brahmos_2

IamBengali said:


> * New Buses to BRTC from India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * BRTC long-haul AC buses to operate 'temporarily'*



Wonder why A/C buses have such windows????


----------



## Anubis

Brahmos_2 said:


> Wonder why A/C buses have such windows????



Incase the ACs stop working people will suffocate because there will be no ventilation!


----------



## Brahmos_2

RiasatKhan said:


> Incase the ACs stop working people will suffocate because there will be no ventilation!



What??

Buses using for A/C services are suppose to have windows like this.


----------



## IamBengali

Brahmos_2 said:


> Wonder why A/C buses have such windows????



These are AC buses for public corporation BRTC with comparatively low travel cost. 

Private AC buses in BD are like this one with high travel cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sidr

IamBengali said:


> *OneCity, Sylhet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new landmark for Sylhet, hailed as one of the most beautiful buildings in Asia, if not the world, and one of the largest shopping malls in asia.
> 
> Project in brief.
> 
> 
> Company Name: Barakat International
> 
> Project&#8217;s Name: ONE CITY
> Land area: 500 decimal
> 
> Location: Front and west part of Zindabazar Govt.Girls High School, back side of Sylhet Court Building, next to Galleria Shopping Complex in Jallarpar.
> 
> Proposed City: 20 storied building.
> 
> Road access: Bondor to Zindabazar road to Jollarpar road, there will be a new by-pass road connection touching ONE CITY.
> 
> Project&#8217;s business access:
> 
> 1. Underground two floors will be reserved for Sylhet cities best parking access with CCTV, Security and etc. to ensure the best security for customer&#8217;s vehicles.
> 
> 2. Level 0 to level 5, there will be the access of 2100 luxurious shops.(Min 150 sq ft) with central AC access and all the electronics communication access.
> 
> 3. Level 6 to level 10, will be the access for corporate offices of multinational company and all community access, like One City 3D Cineplex, One Game City, For children&#8217;s relaxation Children Dream City, One World Museum, Discovery Center, Mega access of Gymnasium, Random Exhibition Center, Mega Community Center (3000 nos. access at a time), Conference center along with Board Meeting Hall and Business Solution Center.
> 
> 4. Level 11 to level 20, thinking to build up a 4 Star hotel or Residential Flat access, which is accessible.
> 
> 5. Top floor there will be a roof top garden and one access of chopper landing.


I hate that place,zindabazar
yesterday it was so crowded,had to take cover in a shop.crowds were pushing each other.
Few years back,sylhet wasn't so crowded but now


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maler

IamBengali said:


> * New Buses to BRTC from India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * BRTC long-haul AC buses to operate 'temporarily'*
> 
> _Political interests allegedly dictate routes_
> 
> Munima Sultana
> 
> The Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation (BRTC) has begun a new service by introducing air conditioned buses for long-route passengers ahead of the Eid holidays.
> 
> But it has been alleged that political influence and the choice the individuals at the ministry concerned have played a role in making the route plan of the air conditioned (AC) bus service.
> 
> Officials said all the 88 AC buses imported from India recently would be running between major cities and towns in the county on mostly daily basis to facilitate long-route passengers.
> 
> They said the 40-passenger-capacity buses have been sent to different depots in Dhaka, Chittagong, Sylhet, Comilla, Khulna, Barisal, Bogra, Pabna and Rajshahi to start service.
> 
> "Some AC buses, including those on Dhaka-Chittagong route, have already started the Eid service from Sunday night, but it will take one more day to start full- fledged service throughout the country," said an official preferring not to be named.
> 
> Communications Minister Obaidul Quader on Monday saw off the passengers bound for Tungipara from Fulbaria BRTC terminal.
> 
> *The communications ministry imported the 88 AC buses from Ashok Leyland of India under the US$ 1.0 billion line of credit in June. Though these buses were ordered with facilities for long-route passengers having luggage compartments, folding seats, wider leg spaces etc, the minister instructed BRTC to run them 'temporarily' in the city during the month of Ramadan.*
> 
> BRTC officials said they have initially chalked out a route plan based on the demand made by managers of different depots in their respective areas. However, allegations have it that some routes were changed and dropped upon pressure from different quarters, including the Communications Minister himself, to serve people in their own electoral areas.
> 
> They said BRTC had almost been in the dark about the route planning until Thursday. The FE correspondent also found 'strong lobbying' by different quarters at the ministry to take one or two buses to their respective areas.
> 
> The allegation, however, was refuted by the high officials of the communications ministry including the Road Division Secretary.
> 
> Secretary M A N Siddique said the route plan had been formulated considering the demand and priority of people and after consultation with the BRTC chairman.
> 
> But a source said the routes to and from Noakhali and Tungipara and different directions were made according to 'references'.
> 
> Though the BRTC chairman could not be contacted for his comment in this regard, an official said the AC bus routes have been fixed on a 'temporary basis' as part of the BRTC Eid service and "there are scopes for revision".
> 
> "The AC bus routes will be finalised after assessing profits and demand of passengers later on," he added
> 
> Due to space constraints, BRTC is providing AC bus services on 50 different routes from different depots and terminals including Gabtoli, Motjheel, Narayanganj, Fulbaria and Kalyanpur.
> 
> The officials said from Dhaka the buses would cover almost all district towns and tourist spots including Cox's Bazar, Kuakata and Sylhet. Some new routes have also been chosen to include major cities and tourism spots. The routes are Sylhet-Rangamati, Sylhet-Cox's Bazar, Sunamganj-Sylhet-Cox's Bazar etc.
> 
> The AC bus service also includes Dinajpur, Narail, Kushtia, Mymensingh, Habiganj, Srimongol-Moulvibazar and Biyanibazar, Sherpur, Jessore, Satkhira and Rangpur.
> 
> Source: Financial Express




Good to see Bangladesh on development Path. Best of Luck for bright future, guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Menace2Society

Bangladesh developing nicely! Loving the new buildings and transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

*Kuril Flyover *






* Statue at HSI Circle*






*Gulshan-2 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

Tallest building of Dhaka at Motijheel 
*City Center *


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

*Rajarbag skyline *








Looks like New York

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

*Pink City, Khilkhet, Dhaka*







*Gulshan Lake *







* Mirpur-Banani-Airport Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Motijheel skyline *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

(Under construction) 
* Zebun Index Tower at Bijoy nagar*

Render

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

* Khana Khazana to formally open in latter part of next month*






Dhaka : Khana Khazana, soft opened at Crystal Point of Gulshan in the city recently, will formally open its doors to guests in the latter part of next month.
Culinary celebrity Sanjeev Kapoor is expected to grace the occasion, bringing some renowned Chefs from India.
An official of the restaurant said, Mir Nizam Uddin Ahmed, Chairman, Neha Fashions Mall and Proprietor, Khana Khazana, signed an agreement regarding the opening about five months ago.
"Mughal and traditional Indian food will be served here," said the Khana Khazana official, adding "we'll be targeting the guests staying at the hotels and guest houses as well as the corporate world in Gulshan."
Located on two floors, the restaurant will be able to accommodate about 160 guests.
The restaurant is now serving Mughal and traditional items during Iftar.
Sanjeev Kapoor is an Indian chef and entrepreneur, owns Yellow Chilli Restaurant chain spread across India.

In January 2011, he launched Food channel, a High Definition TV channel dedicated to food.

http://www.bangladeshmonitor.net/news_detail.php?nhid=4583&CID=7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Newly opened International restaurant 

* Istanbul Restaurant, Gulshan-2, Dhaka*

















* Wasabi Restaurant*

near Pakistan embassy, Gulshan Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Chittagong Project *

*&#8216;Iconic&#8217; convention center to add colour to Ctg*
_AKM Moinuddin
Thursday, July 18th, 2013_






Chittagong, the country&#8217;s commercial capital, will soon have a multi-storey modern convention centre-cum-commercial building, meeting the long-pending demand of Chittagonians. Sena Kalyan Sangstha (SKS) has taken up the about Tk 300 crore project on 1.46 acres of land at Kazir Dewri proposed by Chittagong Development Authority (CDA) Chairman Abdus Salam. &#8220;We&#8217;ve already demolished 3/4th of the old Enesel Bhaban. The demolition work will complete soon. We want to make the best use of the next dry season for the construction work,&#8221; General Manager of the SKS (Real Estate Division) Engineer Major M Rezaul Karim told Dhaka Courier. He said they had initially set a budget of Tk 250 crore for the 32-storey centre which will be implemented by next three years. &#8220;The budget might even exceed Tk 300 crore.&#8221; Rezaul Karim said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is expected to inaugurate the construction work on the project in September next. &#8220;We&#8217;ve approved the project plan &#8230;we&#8217;re closely linked to it and monitor its work from time to time,&#8221; CDA Chairman Abdus Salam told Dhaka Courier. According to the project plan, the convention centre will have a height equal to 32-storey one but it will be a 20-25 storey building with the parking facility for 400 vehicles. &#8220;The first six levels will be the convention centre.&#8221; The convention centre will have seminar halls, a mini theater, restaurants, a three-star hotel, office spaces commercial institutions, display centres, revolving restaurants on the top floor and a helipad. Officials said over 2,500 audience will be able to enjoy any event together at the convention centre. Meanwhile, the ground floor of the convention centre will allow hosting traditional mejban (grand feast) or fair for over 2000 visitors or guests. Environment and Forests Minister Dr Hasan Mahmud has already visited the project site and told the local journalists that it was a long-pending demand of the Chittagonians to have an international convention centre. He said the present government has worked for the project but it was delayed due to land acquisition-related complexities. Later, the SKS agreed to construct the convention centre-cum-commercial building after a series of discussions with the CDA. Hasan Mahmud said though the space is not big enough, the location is nice and people from all parts of the country can have easy access to the centre. Major Rezaul Karim said the convention centre, once built, will be an iconic project in the city as well as in the country. He said the convention centre will have modern fire safety facilities, and they have a plan to ensure 25 percent power through solar energy. Sources said China and Japan have already expressed interest to finance the project but it might be implemented through Trust Bank loan if any foreign support is not found. However, the issue of financing will hopefully be settled within a couple of months. The prime minister is expected to lay the foundation stone in September of this year.

Source: Dhaka Courier

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Chittagong Port Authority's Projects:*

*Recently Completed Projects:*

Construction of a Container Terminal (NCT) at New-Mooring area of Chittagong Port.
Construction of North Container Yard (NCY).
Construction of a Bridge over Mohesh Khal to connect CCT & GCB area.
Procurement of 31 Nos. Container/Cargo handling equipment.
Procurement of one Oily Waste Reception Vessel and construction of Porcessing Plant.
Procurement of one Solid Waste collection Vessel
Procurement of Pilot and Utility Vessel P.V. Rakshi.
Construction Two Stage Gate Complex
Installation of Radiation Detection Equipment.

*Ongoing Projects:*

Chittagong Port Trade Facilitation Project (CPA Component).
Construction of Back-up facilities for NCT berths No. 4 & 5.
Capital Dredging and Bank Protection Work with jetty facilities in Karnaphuli River from 3rd karnaphuli bridge to Sadarghat jetty.
Installation of Vessel Traffic Management Information System (VTMIS).
Procurement of One high Power Tug Boat (4500 BHP).
Procurement of one Sea Going Water Supply Vessel.
Replacement of River Mooring No. 4 by Dolphin Jetty.
Installation of surface water Treatment plant.
Procurement of 29 Nos.Container and Cargo handling equipment.
Feasibility Study and design for the Construction of Karnaphuly Container Terminal (KCT).
Procurement of one Modern Survey Boat with Multibeam Echo Sounder.
Construction of CPA Hospital Complex in place of existing Hospital.
Procurement of three Reconditioned Container Vessels to ply Chittagong-Pangaon Route.
Repair and Renovation of 1200 for Slipway and workshop.

*Up Coming Projects:*

Re-location and Construction of Custom Ware House-cum-shed.
Shifting and Re-construction of Service Jetty located near Dock office to the up-stream of Jetty No. 1.
Strategic Master Plan for Chittagong Port (Under ADBs TA).
Construction of Laldia Bulk Terminal under Public-Private Partnership (PPP).
Construction of 3 Nos. 15 Storied Residential Building (A, B, C Type).
Construction of Cardiac unit beside Proposed CPA Hospital Complex.
Procurement of 2 Nos. Rail Mounted Quay Gantry Crane for Pangaon ICT.
Construction of CPA Tower Building.
Procurement of Heavy duty rescue-Cum-Pilot Vessel (40)
Replacement of Tug Boat Kandari-6.
Procurement of Equipment for NCT.
Construction of Car Parking Shed.

*Future Projects:*

Construction of Karnaphuli Container Terminal (KCT).
Procurement of Dredger.
Construction of Overflow yard at New Mooring area.
Construction of Patenga Container Terminal.
Construction of Bay Terminal for expansion of Port facilities.
Procurement of 200 ton Multipurpose floating Crane.
Procurement of Vessels and Crafts.
Construction of a Truck/Trailer Terminal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

* Chittagong Project *

* GPL Crown City,Cht-Cox Highway*












* Radisson Bay View,Near Chittagong Club*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

* Apollo Hospitals, Chittagong*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

Chittagong Project


*Bangabandhu Multipurpose Complex*
at Bangladesh Military Academy,Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Sylhet Divisional stadium*

 Render of completed stadium:






Work in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hasan-Mostafa

I am so happy to see this thread. Ma-Sha-Allah our beloved city is advancing at a great pace. Can't wait to see my city..... Thanks for the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Hasan-Mostafa said:


> I am so happy to see this thread. Ma-Sha-Allah our beloved city is advancing at a great pace. Can't wait to see my city..... Thanks for the thread.



Which one is your beloved city you didn't say.


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> Which one is your beloved city you didn't say.



If I had a bet I would go for Sylhet....u know Syloti-Londoni thing!


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> If I had a bet I would go for Sylhet....u know Syloti-Londoni thing!



Ya sensed that...that's why I asked .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> If I had a bet I would go for Sylhet....u know Syloti-Londoni thing!



I think he said about chittagong city. There are many posts about chittagong in this thread.


----------



## Md Akmal

mb444 said:


> That's a little unfair..... Credit must be given when due. Hate Bal politics by all mean but please don't knock development. Everything can not be viewed simply through the prism of BAL destructive political manuvaring.



@ " Billboards kia tere bapka hai". Now, why again you people are removing the billboards during the hours of darkness.

@ There is an old saying in Hindi," Ku-tta jab pagul hojata hai, tu ushko --- mardena chaihaiye ".


----------



## IamBengali

*Mitsubishi to make Mirage cars in Bangladesh*

*Plans to invest Tk 400cr*







The Mitsubishi Mirage is now available in Bangladesh at a starting price of Tk 20 lakh. The five-seater is aimed at the middle class with a three-cylinder engine that could go 16km on one litre of petrol. The small family car is brought to Bangladesh by Rangs Ltd

Japan's Mitsubishi Motors Corporation plans to set up a manufacturing unit in Bangladesh to produce sedan cars for the local market.

The company will set up the unit under a public-private partnership (PPP), with an initial investment of Tk 400 crore, Masahiko Ueki, Mitsubishi's corporate general manager, said yesterday during his meeting with Industries Minister Dilip Barua.

The production of the car, Mirage Sedan, in Bangladesh will create employment and value addition, said Ueki, while adding that the price of the vehicle would not exceed Tk 15 lakh.

He also suggested the government reshuffle the duty structure, particularly on the imports of completely knocked-down cars (CKD).

Now, the duty rates on the CKD and CBU [completely built unit] are the same, Ueki said.

Barua said people's purchasing power is increasing because of the government's co-ordinated financial policy.

As a result, car ownership is increasing. Bangladesh is now a lucrative market for the automobile industry.

Romo Rouf Chowdhury, managing director of Rangs Ltd, the sole distributor of Mitsubishi vehicles in Bangladesh, was also present at the meeting.

Earlier on Wednesday, Rangs launched Mitsubishi's latest fuel-efficient, compact vehicle -- Mirage -- targeting the country's growing middle-class population.

The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Bengal Art Lounge*

(The main art exhibition center in Dhaka)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

* Le Meridien, Dhaka*

Opening on 16th December 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

Sylhet Projects

5 star hotels 

*Grand Sylhet Hotel* (Work is almost complete) 






* Excelsior Hotel Sylhet*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

Md Akmal said:


> @ " Billboards kia tere bapka hai". Now, why again you people are removing the billboards during the hours of darkness.
> 
> @ There is an old saying in Hindi," Ku-tta jab pagul hojata hai, tu ushko --- mardena chaihaiye ".



I share your outrage about BAL criminality regarding the billboards amoungst multiplicity of other crimes and excesses but at the same time as criticising their political actions where development has taken place they should also be applauded. You misunderstood, I am not a saying these developments somehow absolves or nullifies BAL crimes. 

Seeing everything through political perspectives damages us as a nation. Most things are not black and white but rather shades of grey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*jamuna future park*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## imkhasif

DHAKA: Foreign exchange reserves of Bangladesh reached 16.03 billion US dollars breaking all the previous record after Independence as ranked second in South Asia.Bangladesh Bank sources made the disclosure on Tuesday. Governor of the central bank Dr Atiur Rahman told banglanews that its the highest reserve record after Independence.''It proves that our economy is stable and strong.Meanwhile,India ranked first and Pakistan stood third in foreign reserves among South Asian countries,

The reserves reached $ 16.03 billion to be precise, only second to India in South Asia. The figure is $ 6 billion more than Pakistans,. India has reserve of $ 277 billion, higher than the US, according to August 2 data. Forex Reserve and Treasury Management Division General Manager Kazi Saidur Rahman said buoyant remittance flow and increased export income had helped the reserve reach the new height.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

imkhasif said:


> DHAKA: Foreign exchange reserves of Bangladesh reached 16.03 billion US dollars breaking all the previous record after Independence as ranked second in South Asia.Bangladesh Bank sources made the disclosure on Tuesday. Governor of the central bank Dr Atiur Rahman told banglanews that its the highest reserve record after Independence.''It proves that our economy is stable and strong.Meanwhile,India ranked first and Pakistan stood third in foreign reserves among South Asian countries,
> 
> The reserves reached $ 16.03 billion to be precise, only second to India in South Asia. The figure is $ 6 billion more than Pakistans,. India has reserve of $ 277 billion, higher than the US, according to August 2 data. Forex Reserve and Treasury Management Division General Manager Kazi Saidur Rahman said buoyant remittance flow and increased export income had helped the reserve reach the new height.



it has already been posted, welcome to the forum. just little tips: when you post tittle, check if similar thread has been posted or not (forum's system shows similar threads titles when you post thread title) so it will prevent you from double post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Its a big reserve. We have a very strong current account surplus. So, it will build reserve in the course of time. I wish to see a reserve of 50 billion plus in 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Its good to see economic prosperity in Bangladesh, all the best !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

iajdani said:


> Its a big reserve. We have a very strong current account surplus. So, it will build reserve in the course of time. I wish to see a reserve of 50 billion plus in 5 years.



i do not agree, we need to keep all in balance, if we suddenly have reserve of $50billion which is huge. It will affect badly our exports because it will make taka strong against USD. So we will no longer have advance of cheap products.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

This is an artificially inflated reserve, $16 bilion is not actual figure.

1) more than $4 billion Bangladesh Bank bought from open market
BB buys record 4 billion US dollars

2) More than $1 billion came from loan private business brought in as loan from foreign banks as oppose to ocal bank. When repayment starts Bangladesh will see the impact
A glut in foreign currency loans « Dhaka Courier

3) Contractionary monetary policy pursued by Awami League caused severe decrease in capital machinary and industrial raw material import. Severly impacting GDP growth. Overall decerease more than $3 billion that was not spent on industrial growth and production are part of reserve now.

Import of factory raw materials, capital machinery drops 
Import of factory raw materials, capital machinery drops

Discounting all these artificial propping by Awami League regime, reserver is actually well below $8 billion dollars. Given size of Bangladesh current economy that is not enough for even meeting needs for 3 months worth import, let alone loan repayments.

Look for Awami League digital deception, billboard near you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

That's nice. Good look Bengis. Plus I didn't know India had more than US itself :O


----------



## imkhasif

BDforever said:


> i do not agree, we need to keep all in balance, if we suddenly have reserve of $50billion which is huge. It will affect badly our exports because it will make taka strong against USD. So we will no longer have advance of cheap products.



I can understand ur point of view . I know it will creat bad effect on our export department bt also u have to accept that it will also creat good effect on our import product . And in that case the praize of the product will be going down. . 
So it means people can come out from proverty and they will become wealthy.........


----------



## srshkmr

congratz to people of bangladesh .. your hardwork and efforts paid well..

Lets dream for a day when entire S.Asia gets a greater economy and longstanding peace..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

BDforever said:


> i do not agree, we need to keep all in balance, if we suddenly have reserve of $50billion which is huge. It will affect badly our exports because it will make taka strong against USD. So we will no longer have advance of cheap products.



currency value does not depend on reserve but on the short term demand and supply and long term prospect. China kept its currency artificially low despite having the highest reserve in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

iajdani said:


> currency value does not depend on reserve but on the short term demand and supply and long term prospect. China kept its currency artificially low despite having the highest reserve in the world.



LOL china's economy is 2nd in the world, so comparing with China is not good idea, do you know why China's money did not get strong against USD even having largest USD reserve ? because chinese RMB is pegged against USD, USD = 6.312333 RMB.


----------



## Abhishek_

congrats guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

imkhasif said:


> I can understand ur point of view . I know it will creat bad effect on our export department bt also u have to accept that it will also creat good effect on our import product . And in that case the praize of the product will be going down. .
> So it means people can come out from proverty and they will become wealthy.........



as i told you before, we need all balanced, we can not just talk about one side  if our economy gets more strong, we will have more FR in relation to GDP.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Superb achievement guys  
Btw does really India have more reserves than US? really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Superb achievement guys
> Btw does really India have more reserves than US? really?



US does not need reserve, they literally prints USD when needed without any base, this is one of the reason of world's inflation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

BDforever said:


> US does not need reserve, they literally prints USD when needed without any base, this is one of the reason of world's inflation.



Thats not actually fair......thats why usa will always remain in top.
It will be great if standard money come from indipendent source like europe have euro which is belong to all europe countries..


----------



## BDforever

imkhasif said:


> Thats not actually fair......thats why usa will always remain in top.
> It will be great if standard money come from indipendent source like europe have euro which is belong to all europe countries..



ahaha it was never been fair, another example: world's most demand energy resource- the oil can only be purchased by USD


----------



## imkhasif

BDforever said:


> ahaha it was never been fair, another example: world's most demand energy resource- the oil can only be purchased by USD



Apchus....
I will buy oil by BDT . LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

imkhasif said:


> Thats not actually fair......thats why usa will always remain in top.
> It will be great if standard money come from indipendent source like europe have euro which is belong to all europe countries..



Euro is pretty new. We cant possibly blame them. After WW2 there was a need of common global currency, and seeing the US funded nearly the whole of EU to get back on its leg back again, it was widely accepted. 
But Euro is now a global competitor to it.


----------



## BDforever

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Euro is pretty new. We cant possibly blame them. After WW2 there was a need of common global currency, and seeing the US funded nearly the whole of EU to get back on its leg back again, it was widely accepted.
> But Euro is now a global competitor to it.



i agree but you need a base to print currency and specially a common global currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imkhasif

BDforever said:


> i agree but you need a base to print currency and specially a common global currency.



OK bt why base currency is USD ? Because of this they will always in top...


----------



## BDforever

imkhasif said:


> OK bt why base currency is USD ? Because of this they will always in top...



after WW2 USA emerged as economic giant specially after cold war and it took some steps like only USD is acceptable for oil purchase. well in future, there is a probability Chinese currency may take its place


----------



## AUz

Pakistan and Bangladesh should have more trade among them....

Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Iran, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, and Bangladesh should have much more trade among them...

This global trade can be extended to China and India later, too.


----------



## imkhasif

BDforever said:


> after WW2 USA emerged as economic giant specially after cold war and it took some steps like only USD is acceptable for oil purchase. well in future, there is a probability Chinese currency may take its place



Great . I wish our economy could take over 'murica


----------



## BDforever

imkhasif said:


> Great . I wish our economy could take over 'murica



aahahahahah, our current economy is $122billion, American economy is $16.633.4 trillion, do the math bro


----------



## imkhasif

BDforever said:


> aahahahahah, our current economy is $122billion, American economy is $16.633.4 trillion, do the math bro



I know that . 
Bro bt one can not always remain in good time they must face and pass bad time too 
very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

iajdani said:


> currency value does not depend on reserve but on the short term demand and supply and long term prospect. China kept its currency artificially low despite having the highest reserve in the world.



actually it does.the more stronger currency enters in to ur market the stronger ur currency gets..this is how forex works.demand and suplly do not work independently all these factors contribute to it.


----------



## MST

imkhasif said:


> OK bt why base currency is USD ? Because of this they will always in top...



Because they are the only SUPER POWER on earth and will remain so for another 50 years atleast.


----------



## DURJOY

State of the economy by June 2013: An appraisal-II
Published : Thursday, 15 August 2013


Shamsul Alam

3.3 Foreign Exchange Reserve 

For the last four years foreign exchange reserve was always over 10 billion plus which was only US$ 3.5 billion in FY06. In FY13, it reached a record of 15.3 billion with a growth of 47 per cent over the previous year and a 4.37 fold increase over FY06.






Gradual lower imports, higher exports and higher receipt of remittances over the years helped build up foreign currency reserves. The foreign currency reserve is now equivalent to five months' import requirement while three months import equivalent reserve is considered enough for a developing country. 
*3.4 Exchange Rate*:
Taka against dollar is getting stronger steadily over the period following the fall of import and the rise of export and receiving of increasingly higher amount of remittances.





The Taka exchange rate depicts a persisting appreciating trend during FY2013, indicating a healthy macro-economic stability situation. In nominal terms, Taka depreciated only 11.56 per cent over a 7-year period (Base FY06).
*3.5 Remittance Earning *:
Over the last four years, the remittance earning showed a steady growth and in FY13 reached a record of almost 15 billion US dollars. Total amount of remittance earning in FY06 was 4.8 billion US$, a three times increase in FY13.





*3.6 Foreign Direct Investment (FDI)* 
FDI flows, over the last four year, were steadily in a growing trend. FDI amount first surpasses 1.0 billion US$ in FY12 in Bangladesh. In FY13, it reached to 1.3 billion US$ from the 1.2 billion of the preceding year. The FDI amount is increasing though the absolute amount is not attractive anything compared to Vietnam or Myanmar.





However, the amount is not lucrative in comparison to comparator countries but the increasing amount over a billion dollar may be a welcome start.
*3.7 Foreign Aid*:
When it comes to ODA, the commitment for grant has decreased from that of previous years while an increase is shown in the loan commitment between FY12 and FY13. The disbursement ratio, however, is following the increasing trend over the preceding two years. Disbursement of grant and loan was ever highest. There was high year to year variation of disbursement to commitment of loan and grants.





Disbursement of total grant and loan in FY13 amounting to 2.8 billion US$, increased amount of FDI in FY13 is indicative of improving financial health of the Bangladesh economy. 
4. Monetary Sector
4.1 Monetary Sector Performance 
In FY13 robust foreign remittance and export growth along with sluggish import growth led to a sharp growth in Net Foreign Assets (NFA) which needed to be sterilized to contain inflation. Moreover, declining inflation and concerns over a slowdown in growth created space for a 50 basis point rate cut by BB in January 2013 with the aim of influencing bank lending rates downwards. At the same time the January 2013 Monetary Policy Statement (MPS) of Bangladesh Bank set out a monetary program consistent with bringing average inflation down to the targeted 7.5 per cent level. 
Data for the second half of FY13 suggests that solid progress was made towards key objectives. Reserve money growth and growth of net domestic assets of Bangladesh Bank remained within programmed targets, despite the aforementioned NFA surge. Broad Money growth was also close to programmed targets.

Retail interest rates also declined during January-June 2013 within the spread between lending and deposit rates dipped below 5.0 per cent and its trend indicating that lending rates have declined faster than deposit rates. Frequent strikes in the second half of the FY13 caused uncertainties among general investors which along with more stringent lending practices by domestic banks led to a slowdown in domestic private sector credit growth which may not be congenial to attain higher growth rates near to any 7.0 per cent growth.



5. Agricultural Production and Food Security for 
Macro - Economic Stability
5.1 Production of Major Staples 
In FY06, the total production of rice in Bangladesh was 26.5 million metric tonnes. Over the last four-five years, rice production has been stabilized in the strong area of 30 million metric tonnes plus. (Table 5.2.1) Total rice required for Bangladesh including food, feed, seed wastage, 152 kg rice per head per year for 150 million people is 26.15 million metric tonnes. Hence, surplus is 7.65 million metric tonnes in FY13. Therefore, it can be stated that the country is in the arena of self-sufficiency in rice during the normal year, where there is no natural calamities. It has been possible only because of the pro-farmers activities and policies of the present government that ensures inputs (seed, fertiliser, electricity for irrigation) in subsidised prices to the farmers.

State of the economy by June 2013: An appraisal-II :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh


----------



## Skies

DURJOY said:


> For the last four years foreign exchange reserve was always over 10 billion plus which was only US$ 3.5 billion in FY06. In FY13, it reached a record of 15.3 billion with a growth of 47 per cent over the previous year and a 4.37 fold increase over FY06.



These figures above seems have discrepancy with the figures of WORLD Bank, plus a recent BD source is saying [ http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/270902-reserves-now-record-us-16-bln.html ] that our reserve in 16.3 bn in 2013, but here is figure is saying it's 15.3 bn.

2006 = 3.8 bn
2007 = 5.1 bn
*2008 = 5.6 bn
2009 = 10.2 bn!*
2010 = 10.5 bn
2011 = 8.5 bn
2012 = 12.0 bn
2013 = 16.3 bn

source: world bank



DURJOY said:


> Retail interest rates also declined during January-June 2013 within the spread between lending and deposit rates dipped below 5.0 per cent and its trend indicating that lending rates have declined faster than deposit rates. Frequent strikes in the second half of the FY13 caused uncertainties among general investors which along with *more stringent lending practices by domestic banks* led to a slowdown in domestic private sector credit growth which may not be congenial to attain higher growth rates near to any 7.0 per cent growth.



We have heard that the govt has taken heavy lone from the domestic banks, hence, the situation renders the domestic banks to practice stringent way of lending process.




DURJOY said:


> Total rice required for Bangladesh including food, feed, seed wastage, *152 kg rice per head per year for 150 million people is 26.15 million metric tonnes. Hence, surplus is 7.65 million metric tonnes in FY13. *




Our population is 160.03+ million, not 150 mn.


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

* Lake City Concord Apartment zone, Khilkhet*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

Walton Mobile, Bangladesh's own mobile.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IamBengali

*Liberation War Museum *

Will move to its own building soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

IamBengali said:


> *Liberation War Museum *
> 
> Will move to its own building soon



Where is it...do u know the location?


----------



## IamBengali

PlanetSoldier said:


> Where is it...do u know the location?



Location is Agargaon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Good step by Bangladesh, BD is going to import onion from Myanmar and China leaving India. As we all know India suddenly stops onion export to us which causes suddenly price hike of onion and creates panic. To solve this problem, Bangladesh is now going to import onion from Myanmar and China.
@hinduguy @Ayush @Loki @eastwatch @Skies @Chinese-Dragon, it seems like India is losing a big market

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

^^^During mansoon seasons onion prices are generally high in India.And this time the supply and stocks are really low while a group aof traders are artificially manipulating the price.So any kind of onion export to Bangladesh is mostly unlikely as of today.


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> ^^^During mansoon seasons onion prices are generally high in India.And this time the supply and stocks are really low while a group aof traders are artificially manipulating the price.So any kind of onion export to Bangladesh is mostly unlikely as of today.




bro this thing is happening for long time, not just this year. So BD had to divert .


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> bro this thing is happening for long time, not just this year. So BD had to divert .



Naturally you have tur leaders failed to convince Mr.Sharad Pawar to stop exporting onions in this conditions to other countries where we are getting higher prices.Neither they were able to control the middlemen.I think the supply to BD will resume again when we manage to build up adequate stock again within a short time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

BDforever said:


> Good step by Bangladesh, BD is going to import onion from Myanmar and China leaving India. As we all know India suddenly stops onion export to us which causes suddenly price hike of onion and creates panic. To solve this problem, Bangladesh is now going to import onion from Myanmar and China.
> @hinduguy @Ayush @Loki @eastwatch @Skies @Chinese-Dragon, it seems like India is losing a big market



Never saw/ate Chinese or Burmese onion, but I will *believe this news only* if I can buy from local market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Bangladeshs garment exports jumped, on a year-on-year basis, by more than 26 percent in July, the first month of Bangladeshs fiscal year ending in 2014, after a garment factory building collapse in April that killed more than 1,000 workers brought widespread international criticism against the countrys government and garment industry for ignoring workers safety and rights.

Bangladeshs overall export earnings grew 24 percent to reach $3.02 billion in July, from $2.43 billion in the same period in 2012, riding on a significant surge in apparel exports, according to data released on Aug. 12 by the governments Export Promotion Bureau, or EPB. In comparison, the overall growth in export earnings in July 2012 was only 4.26 percent over July 2011, when the country registered export earnings of $2.33 billion, according to Bangladeshs Financial Express.

Atiqul Islam, president of the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, or BGMEA, told the Express that growth surge in July was due to orders which were placed four months back.

Increased pressure on Bangladeshi exporters as well as foreign buyers to comply with tightened industry standards, after Aprils tragedy in the commercial suburb of Savar, about 20 miles from the capital, Dhaka, is expected to reflect in the export figures in coming months, although not significantly, according to a key industry figure, Fazlul Hoque, who spoke to the Express.

Related
After EU Pressure, Bangladesh Approves New Labor Law
Hundreds Of Bangladeshi Factories Potential Death Traps: Survey
EPB Vice Chairman Shubhashish Bose said the government is exploring new potential markets such as China, Japan, Africa and South America, in an effort to reduce Bangladeshs dependency on the U.S. and the European Union, which have been pressuring Bangladesh to reform its labor laws and safety regulations, by suspending or threatening to suspend preferential access to garments made in Bangladesh.

On Tuesday, a group of U.S. and Canadian apparel companies that source garments from Bangladesh, including Wal-Mart Stores, Inc. (NYSE:WMT), The Gap Inc. (NYSE:GPS) and Macy's, Inc. (NYSE:M) are scheduled to meet in Chicago to initiate the implementation of a five-year safety plan, unveiled in July, for improving working conditions in garment factories the South Asian nation.

The plan, which drew criticism as being toothless and not serious, is expected to take effect by Sept. 10, according to a timeline published by a group known as the Alliance for Bangladesh Worker Safety.

The project represents a significant financial commitment, including an initial worker safety fund, currently $42 million and growing, and the additional availability of over $100 million in access to low-cost capital funding to improve fire and structural safety in Bangladeshi factories, the alliance said in a statement on its website.

In Bangladesh, representatives of garment workers, in a set of proposals submitted on Sunday to the chairman of the Minimum Wages Board, operating under the Ministry of Labor and Employment, demanded that the government fix Tk8,114 ($104) as the new monthly minimum wage for garment workers, Dhaka Tribune reported.

The current minimum pay for Bangladeshi garment workers is $38 a month, which is about half of what garment workers in Cambodia earn, according to Reuters. Bangladesh last revised the minimum wage in late 2010, when the pay was almost doubled, but this time the government is reportedly facing strong opposition from factory owners against raising wages above a certain level.

However, Shahidullah Azim, vice president of BGMEA, announced support for the wage hike, saying: We are for wages hike and will follow the boards decision, Dhaka Tribune reported.

Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

*Malaysia will issue special identity cards to 1.4 million Bangladeshi workers to be recruited in stages from early next year, the countrys Home Minister has said.*

The cards would have Radio Frequency Identification (RFID) and biometric data, and would function as debit and stored-value cards (such as Touch & Go), said Malaysian state news agency Bernama in a report quoting Datuk Seri Ahmad Zahid Hamidi on Thursday.

"They will be colour-coordinated to indicate various employment sectors to prevent the workers from switching jobs," he said.
The Minister was talking to reporters after a courtesy call by Bangladeshi Expatriates Welfare and Overseas Employment Minister Khandker Mosharraf Hossain at Putrajaya in Malaysia.

Ahmad Zahid Hamidi said the workers would be screened before recruitment to ensure none had criminal records, and those found switching sectors would be fined up to RM12,000.

"One of the issues discussed was temporary housing for them so that they are better looked after and to prevent assimilation with locals," he said.

He said entry of Bangladeshi workers had been agreed on during Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Tun Hussein's term as Home Minister to meet labour shortages in the plantation and service sectors.

"They will be brought in under a government-to-government agreement to prevent exploitation by middlemen.

"We're also discussing a similar arrangement with other countries such as Indonesia and Myanmar," the Malaysian Home Minister said.

Meanwhile, Khandker Mosharraf Hossain told reporters the government-to-government deal would reduce cost from US$4,000 (RM13,284) to US$400 (RM1,328) per worker.

"Earlier, they had to work for four to five years to repay the cost because of exploitation by middlemen; now they can settle the amount in two months," he said.

(1 Malaysian Ringgit = 23.28 Taka)

source: Malaysia offers job bonanza - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

*The Forum, Tejgoan *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*City Bank Tower*












*HR Tower,Tejgoan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HIMEL@BD

The Bangladesh Taka has been gradually appreciating against the Indian Rupee over the past year and if the trend continues, both the currencies will become equal in value, according to foreign exchange traders.

The Bangladesh Taka, which was more than Tk 1.70 against a Rupee in early 2012, continued to appreciate against the Indian currency since then and on Thursday, it came to Tk 1.19 a Rupee to register some 30 per cent appreciation in Mumbai inter-bank trade, foreign exchange dealers said in Dhaka on Friday.

However, the depreciation of Indian currency has boosted exports of Indian goods to Bangladesh, which depends greatly on India for imports of most of its essentials including cotton and commodities worth $4.5 billion, they said.

Bangladesh exports goods including the recently allowed garments to India worth nearly $600 million a year. However, the depreciation of Rupee against US dollar and also against Taka is likely to hurt exports of Bangladesh to India.

This depreciation of Rupee will widen the existing huge trade deficit further for Bangladesh, Bangladesh exporters said.

The partially-convertible Rupee slumped by 2.21 per cent to hit a new record low of Rs 65.56 against a dollar at the inter-bank foreign exchange market, surpassing its previous record low of 64.11 on Wednesday, said Indo Asian News Agency (IANS).

On the other hand, a US dollar that cost around Tk 80 in 2012 was available at Tk 77.70 on an average in inter-bank trade on Thursday.

The BB intervened whenever there was excess supply of dollars in the market to prevent Taka from further appreciating.

The BB purchased a record US$ 4.539 billion from the commercial banks directly in the just concluded fiscal year (FY), 2012-13, to keep the inter-bank foreign exchange (forex) market stable, officials said Thursday.

The depreciation of Rupee has slowed Indian imports of fish and other edibles from Bangladesh, as importers in India do not find trading on Bangladeshi goods viable in their domestic retail markets especially in northeast states of India. Most of these Indian states depend on imports of some essentials from Bangladesh.

The US dollar is used as the international currency for the bilateral trade between Bangladesh and India.

Despite a temporary export ban on certain items including fish and vegetables imposed during Muslim fasting month Ramadan, withdrawn on August 10, many Indian importers are yet to resume imports from Bangladesh.

Volume of trade between northeast Indian state of Tripura and Bangladesh fell by 85 per cent in July last due to the escalating exchange rate of the US dollar, which remains almost unchanged against Taka in inter-bank foreign exchange trade.

In fact, suspension of international trade at Akhaura for over a month has severely affected fish supply to the state of Tripura and the resultant shortage has led to escalation of fish prices from Rs 300 to Rs 1,200 per kg in all city markets, a report from Agartala (capaital of Tripura) published in the Times of India newspaper on Monday last said.

Tripura can only cater to 40 per cent of the state's total fish requirement and the remaining 60 per cent comes to the state from West Bengal, Andhra Pradesh and Bangladesh, it said.

Meanwhile, as of the last week the Bangladesh currency is likely to be appreciated further against Rupee and remain steady against US dollar at its forex reserves have reached a record $ 16 billion, spurred by a double-digit growth in exports and low food imports, foreign exchange dealers said.

A slump in food imports following high agricultural output, improvement in payment system and a double-digit export growth have all contributed to robust forex reserve, they said.

Bangladesh received a record $14.46 billion in remittance in the fiscal year (FY) 2012-13 which was 12.6 per cent higher than the previous FY. The export income in the 2012-13 fiscal was $27.02 billion, 11.18 per cent higher than the year before, the BB data said.


Will Taka, Rupee be at par soon? :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saleen_s7

I hope not. We need to be competitive.


----------



## HIMEL@BD

saleen_s7 said:


> I hope not. We need to be competitive.



Once PKR was much stronger than BDT. 
Now 1$=78 BDT=100 PKR


----------



## Zabaniyah

Please discuss and post economic matters here. 

The reason being that such threads typically lead to a troll war. 

Hope you guys understand. Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anurag Rathore

we r still growing at 5% even at crisis and u call ur 6% as growth hahaha


----------



## Anubis

Anurag Rathore said:


> we r still growing at 5% even at crisis and u call ur 6% as growth hahaha



Bangladesh 6.3% India 3.2%

GDP growth (annual %) | Data | Table

Bangladesh 6.3% India 1.3%

GDP Growth Rate - Countries - List

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anurag Rathore

RiasatKhan said:


> Bangladesh 6.3% India 3.2%
> 
> GDP growth (annual %) | Data | Table
> 
> Bangladesh 6.3% India 1.3%
> 
> GDP Growth Rate - Countries - List



I dnt beleive u r comparing urself with us common man
grow up


----------



## Syed Naved

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Its 33% now and it will reduce more when the garments will be shifted outside of dhaka... as majority of the garments workers lives in these slum Mr. Deepak.... but nice new name though...



What !! 33 % , are you describing your dream are trying to see a dream . wherever we go , one can easily see how these hardworking people are suffering, how they are living . the amount of slum is rising, like hawker's market .

And controlling it is a very hard task for any govt . But still you say such it will be very funny like Hasina govt's recent *" Billboard Advertise "* work .


----------



## Rokto14

IamBengali said:


> *City Bank Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HR Tower,Tejgoan*



Good to see areas like Tejgaon improving hopefully it will look even better in the near future


----------



## Anubis

^^ @Loki I believe he can be gifted with with infraction as a troll.....he also opens stupid threads in the Indian section and comes here to troll with us!


----------



## damiendehorn

RiasatKhan said:


> ^^ @Loki I believe he can be gifted with with infraction as a troll.....he also opens stupid threads in the Indian section and comes here to troll with us!



What else can you expect from the likes of them? Hearing their neighbours advancing seems to irk them a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

eastwatch said:


> Bold part: You are very right. Please read the response given by @Skies in post #43 above. I completely agree to his conclusions.



Cross thread post:

UkBengali is right about the part: _countries that are export reliant, do like a weak currency in order to maker their exports competitive._

And *I never said in anywhere* that our economy is going bad just for deprecating our BDT value against USD. When you said _"So, BD economy must be in a horrible state"_, I thought you were kidding with me. *Just* deprecation in BDT does not mean BD is doing bad. *GDP growth can be positive, when BDT deprecates if export increases. *

Over the years BDT has appreciated its intrinsic value as GDP increased, but the relative value against USD has fallen. 

Also, 

PKR depreciated 26.73% over last 5 years against USD
BDT depreciated 10.77% over last 5 years against USD

*So BDT depreciated less than PKR against USD, and BDT appreciated against PKR. *

So we can see that BDT appreciated against some currency, when depreciated against USD.

But whatever it is, both appreciation or depreciation* can not alone* tell the economic condition conclusively, because currency value can be manipulated by the central bank to suit it goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

Biggest mall in South Asia 

Jamuna Future Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

* A City Within A City*
Monday, 26 August 2013

_&#8220;We are taking this city 20 years ahead of its time!&#8221; &#8211; Monika Islam, Director of Jamuna group_

My eyes lay onto the larger than life steel structures ahead of me. Twisted metal of all shapes and forms. Helixes, loops, and curves, in eclectic motion, I could almost hear of the sounds and cheers of the people who are to follow here, embraced by the rush of adrenaline that these rides offer. In the vast ground before me lay such massive creations that I just stood still. I stood mesmerized as my eyeballs traced the zigzagged tracks of the roller coaster intermingled with each other- splashes of yellow, red, blue and green there, and as a matter of fact, everywhere, and the bright colors were definitely soaring up my lively spirit and drawing me in. There are Rollercoasters, Paintball, merry go round and other rides of all kind. The Jamuna Future Park sure knows how to make a grand impression of awe and amazement, even before one enters the building itself.



I entered through the gates to the citadel. A city made up entirely of metal and glass reflecting the light that illuminates its veins; the atrium was filled with shimmering golden rays of the skylight. The city, only waiting to be brought to life with the voices of the people that are soon to echo in between its walls, to tread their footsteps throughout its veins.

As I walked through this gigantic maze of the monoliths of steel and glass, along the one point perspective of its corridors and hallways, stealing the gazes of the hundreds of lifeless mannequins with eyes wide open. Stagnant, still motionless with silent whispers and stares for the Shopaholics.

I got into the capsule lift and pressed the key to the 5th floor. The blue reflection of the clouds in the sky, adorned the body of the wonder&#8217;s magnificent glass paned exterior, basking, shimmering on its magnificent glimmer as white cottony clouds floated over it. As I silhouetted by the light affront stood silent.

The 5th floor is the entertainment section of this citadel. I took the right to the corridor off the lift. The bright white sunlight entering the hallway through the large glass window panes beside it soon gradually evolved to an artificial glow of golden as it filled the hallway throughout. The glass door and panels were reflecting off one another to form the various cubes that congregate the city.

An Electric blue Neon colored banner hit my eyes as I was crossing by, spelling the word &#8220;karaoke&#8221;, adjacent to which, was a picture of a bowling alley. The &#8220;player&#8217;s club&#8221; of Jamuna Future Park, spreading across 35,000Sq.feet consisting of a 22 lane behemoth bowling alley. Highly polished wooden floor paved for my steps there. That all familiar triangular formation of the bowling pins, stationed at the end of the lanes, placed with immaculate precision. On the other end, a stack of colorful, shiny bowling balls await their rather &#8220;chaotic&#8221; fates.

Ahead was the fast food section of the joint, known as The Break. They serve food for all the players in the player&#8217;s club. Their food complements a fusion of Desi styled fast food, as well as also having conventional fast food for indulgence. To the right, there are the Karaoke rooms, 8 in total, lit with blue neon, enclosed and sound proofed so each can sing in their own peace of mind. In fact the whole area of the Player&#8217;s club has individual volume levels as well as have individual music for each of the different areas and rooms, to give the experience a further edge. I stepped into the Billiard room, a huge space with 4 large billiard tables. Green pinstripes on the wall to go with the green pool tables gives the place a high class and classic feel to it, something which Billiard or pool is all about, a gentleman&#8217;s game. A large glass pane transcending the whole room sets in enough light into the room, and when it gets dark, the classic green shaded light atop the pool tables gives the place enough shine as the light reflects off the polished wooden floor and the colorful pool balls. The Break is all about getting into the spirit of the game while enjoying your favorite meal; an experience all together, a break from the conventional mundane sit and eats&#8217;. A break from everything that binds you. This place is sure to redefine the entertainment activities of the country as it offers the laid back chilling experience for the whole family that only a few can compare to.

Time to watch a movie I thought! And I headed over to the Blockbuster cinema. Written in big red block letters over the chic white walls, IT&#8217;S SO HARD TO MISS! The Cinema Blockbuster is a concoction of chic white tiled floor and walls, contrasted by the bright red and blue neon lightings that give the place its edge. The columns are tiled over by a smooth finish which reflects the shine of the surroundings and the sleek and ultra-cool futuristic designs of the food & ticket counters make this place top notch! The golden light gives the grandiose as it is reflected and shined upon hundreds of times by every surface of the glass and the glossy white tiles, taking the Cinema Blockbuster to Superstar standards! The doors to the 7 theatres of Blockbuster are metal toned and looks as if it came down right from the set of a big Blockbuster Hollywood Sci-fi film! The brass and black polygonal, parametric shaped doors are super cool and are adorned to its rims by blue Neon. Beside the Cineplex is a lounge area, wooden floored bordered by glass so that audiences can sit and wait before they enter into the movies; I enter into one of the cinema halls and I&#8217;m welcomed by a surrounding of an orange colored room with wooden wall panels, sound proof and hosting a large number of surround speakers. I put on the 3D glasses, took the Popcorn and begin munching on it while the screen projected one of my favorite movies in 3D. After my 3D experience, I set out of the Cineplex, Sounds of muffled beat vibrated throughout and lured me to a Club with bright flashes of kaleidoscopic light, spectrums of gorgeous colors and a muffled beat. It is set up by an Italian brand and offers much entertainment for the young adults and adults alike to step it up and groove on!

Afterwards, I further made my way through the labyrinth of metal and glass. I wandered into the unknown, not aware of what surprise I would come across next. My eyes fell on the multi-coloured matte tiles against the backdrop of the red, blue and green eye-soothing Neon-coloured lights giving the place a Polaroid print effect. The bold-lettered &#8220;Future World&#8221; beckoned me towards itself, and I could not resist but give in to the temptation. Walking through those transparent glass doors I found myself transported into a completely different world- a world full of video games, fun rides, and equipments of enjoyment as far as my eyes could see. As I stood before one of the many gigantic rides, the white silhouette of the young skater boy in the walls seemed to encourage me to indulge myself in all the fun activities around me. The place had so many fascinating options that it became difficult for me to choose; gaming consoles for every age group, and of various types, and I just could not think straight anymore. I decided to stick to my own age, therefore, walked past the gaming consoles of Happy Cherub, Crazy Hoop, Wonderball, and settled for a match in Bloodline Rebellion. The enormous two-way mirror gave an ecstatic view of the world beyond; how amazing it is to think that this translucent sheet is the only barrier that separates the two worlds. After the match, I stood there, feeling like a royal superior surveying the surroundings. My train of thoughts were broken by a cry, an unclear, soft cry and I strode quickly towards the other end of the room to figure out its source. I entered the Kid&#8217;s Zone, and suddenly felt a surge of adrenaline rush. The Ball Zone and the Gaming Arcade for those little minions made me yearn for my old childhood days. I stared at the mini rides, picturing some young ones on them, giggling and cheering with joy. The Bumper Ride for the much older ones made me yelp with ecstasy, and I rushed towards it and almost jumped on one of the cars. I may own numerous branded cars, but this would always remain as my all-time favorite.

After the walk down the memory lane, it was as if I was hungry&#8230;for some more fun. Going up the escalator, I reached to the 1st floor of Future World, where the many animated cartoons greeted me, and the left side presented me with a two-storied merry-go-round. While I dashed into the roof to check the other rides, the mind-boggling 4D ride caught me completely off-guard. After a few hypnotic moments, I finally forced myself out of the daze and entered the roof. Yet again, a number of gigantic rides stood before me, and my awestruck self stared at the bright color combinations intertwined with each other, each beautifully constructed to create a magnificent structure that can entertain people of all ages. The open air carnival rides were so endearing, but I knew my time was running out, and I had to flee&#8230;

As I got out of the citadel and bid adieu to all its wonders inside of this wonder, the sky was left with a contrast of red-orange light with the clouds setting the dream against the vivacious picturesque backdrop of the sky, as I turned back I noticed that these clouds are floating on the body of the building itself, as if an aquarium of dreams, of magic; the sky cloaking it in its own light, colors, and clouds.



The Jamuna Future Park is not built just to sell amenities or to take in the views. It is built for us to live the dream! To experience, inspire and think big! To believe that nothing is impossible and that even the biggest dreams can turn into reality and the impossible&#8230; achievable. If only one may just&#8230;dream.

- See more at: A City Within A City | youthsparks.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

BDforever said:


> *Bangladesh may become middle income country by 2019: BB Governor *
> 
> *The per capita income is expected to reach at US$1,024 this year as Bangladesh is heading for becoming a middle income nation, Bangladesh Bank Governor Dr Atiur Rahman said Sunday.*
> 
> *The government had also estimated that the GDP growth would be 7% in the outgoing fiscal year, *but the latest estimate by Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) say it would be 6.03%.




Why posting on central-south-asia section? Anyway..........



eastwatch said:


> I wonder if professional economist such as the Governor of the country's Central Bank talks loosely or not. He said of per capita *income*, and not per capita GDP.
> 
> If it is national GDP, then it is the summation of dollar values of all the goods and services produced in the country. On the other hand, gross national income or GNI = (GDP +/- Income remitted in or out of the country).
> 
> *So, my question is what he really wanted to say? Is it per capita GDP or per capita national Income?* In case of BD the 2nd one will be more than the 1st one, because BD receives about $14.5 billion remittance from its expatriates. This is an income *earned abroad* and sent to the country.
> 
> *I hope, he wanted to say that our per capita GDP will be $1024 this fiscal.* In that case, our per capita GNI will be about $1124.



I do not know how they have calculated 1024, my formula of prediction says otherwise.

Anyway, let's see

BD's *per capita GDP* in 2012 was $747
http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NY.GDP.PCAP.CD

BD's *per capita GNI* in 2012 was $840
http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NY.GNP.PCAP.CD

If it is *per capita GDP*, so to be $1024 this fiscal form 2012's $747, 37.08% per capita GDP growth is needed. [{(1024-747)/747}*100]

If it is *per capita GNI*, so to be $1024 this fiscal form 2012's $840, 21.90% per capita GNI growth is needed. [{(1024-840)/840}*100]

But the government has estimated that the GDP growth would be 7% in the outgoing fiscal year.

So do you think this report is ok????


----------



## Rokto14

Any developments from the airport sector. Heard HSIA building new runway and taxiways before building the third terminal. then Cox's Bazar airport getting upgraded to international standard.


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

*Pink city, Dhaka *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Demu train *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

Kutubkhali-Nimtoli part of the flyover will be opened for traffic this month. The whole flyover will be opened for traffic step by step since its a very long (11.5 km) flyover.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

IamBengali said:


> Kutubkhali-Nimtoli part of the flyover will be opened for traffic this month. The whole flyover will be opened for traffic step by step since its a very long (11.5 km) flyover.



eita venge porar voi ase...BAL er amole hoise, civilian construction...kono army touch nai  !


----------



## IamBengali

PlanetSoldier said:


> eita venge porar voi ase...BAL er amole hoise, civilian construction...kono army touch nai  !



Its done by Indian construction company Simplex. It is a very renowned construction company. They constructed several flyovers in India. The Company has recently constructed India's Longest Elevated Expressway Corridor - P. V. Narasimha Rao Expressway in Hyderabad. Jatrabari flyover may not collapse. 

:: Simplex Infrastructures Ltd ::

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

IamBengali said:


> Its done by Indian construction company Simplex. It is a very renowned construction company. They constructed several flyovers in India. The Company has recently constructed India's Longest Elevated Expressway Corridor - P. V. Narasimha Rao Expressway in Hyderabad. Jatrabari flyover may not collapse.
> 
> :: Simplex Infrastructures Ltd ::



Then the risk is quadruple  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

* Capita International Times Square, Tongi *

Third biggest shopping and business center in BD. 

Project Information:

CITS Commercial Complex one of the largest shopping and Commercial projects in Bangladesh with 5,60,000 Sft. having over 1100 shops and 1,50,000 Sft. of office space in the heart of the Tongi Commercial area. The project is presently under construction.

Area : 80,000 Sqft. (approx) Each Floor.

Building : 07 Storied Multipurpose Commercial

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

PlanetSoldier said:


> eita venge porar voi ase...BAL er amole hoise, civilian construction...kono army touch nai  !



Not really. Konotari bhangar bhoe nai, only we need to take some precautions like not to allow truck with extra wait, too full buses should not use the flyovers.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

the just said:


> Not really. Konotari bhangar bhoe nai, only we need to take some precautions like not to allow truck with extra wait, too full buses should not use the flyovers.



Bahaddarhat flyover collapsed twice during its construction period...truck/bus question is a later part, I can't rely on anything built or started during BAL regime if the construction task is given to civilian.


----------



## IamBengali

*Uttara 3rd Phase RAJUK Apartment Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IamBengali

* BSMMU Hospital Convention Center,Paribagh*














------------------------
-----------------


*BSMMU plans a new 1,000-bed hospital with Korean loan*

'This will be a unique, modern hospital, where poor patients will get treatment at low costs,' Dr Saleh said.

Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University (BSMMU) plans to build a new 1000-bed specialised hospital at its university premises in Shahbag using a soft loan of $122.25m from South Korea.

The state-run medical university on Friday signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Korean government&#8217;s Economic Development Cooperation Fund for a feasibility study to construct a multi-disciplinary modern hospital on 1.5 hectares of land, opposite the Rupashi Bangla Hotel, BSMMU Vice Chancellor Prof Dr Pran Gopal Datta told the Dhaka Tribune.

Prof Datta and Sujeong Choi, representative of the Export-Import Bank of Korea&#8217;s EDCF operations department, signed the MoU at the BSMMU premises.

According to the MoU, a 30-member EDCF fact-finding mission will do an assessment of the project, assisted by a 20-member BSMMU taskforce. The assessment is expected to be completed in the next five months, and then a detailed project plan will be finalised.

After a final agreement is reached between the two sides, the hospital is expected to be constructed by 2017.

The Korean government will provide the $122.25m loan at 0.6% interest, repayable in 30 years, Dr Ahmed Abu Saleh of BSMMU said.

&#8220;This will be a unique, modern hospital, where poor patients will get treatment at low costs,&#8221; Dr Saleh said.

According to a proposed plan, the hospital will include a 100-bed intensive care unit (ICU), a 50-bed high dependency unit, a 50-bed neo-natal ICU, a 50-bed paediatric ICU, 10 modern operation theatres, a neurosurgery unit, and facilities for bone marrow, liver and kidney transplants.

Source: Dhaka Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gyp 111

Bangladesh crawls up global competitiveness index

Bangladesh&#8217;s competitiveness in the global arena has improved even though the economy has been reeling under a protracted political turmoil.

It has climbed up eight notches to 110th place among 148 nations in the World Economic Forum&#8217;s 2013-14 Global Competitiveness Index (GCI), but corruption has also increased.

The report, published on Wednesday, said Bangladesh was 118th last year among 144 countries.

The GCI is the most respected assessment of national economic competitiveness, providing a mirror image of a country&#8217;s economic environment.

The Index is based on measures of 12 basic pillars: institutions, infrastructure, the macroeconomic environment, health, education, market efficiency, the labour market, financial market development, technological readiness, market size, innovation and business sophistication.

The pillars are further divided into 112 sub-indicators.

Non-government research organisation Centre for Policy Dialogue (CPD) published the report in Bangladesh on Monday.

Corruption had increased in Bangladesh over the past year shooting it to the number one slot among the 16 biggest problems faced by the businessmen in the country, the report said.

Last year, businessmen viewed corruption as the second most serious problems they faced.

Apart from it, the country also slipped in several indices compared to the last year.

However, Bangladesh has made progress in infrastructure, economic stability and market size indices.

Seventy-one businessmen from 148 countries each took part in the survey conducted with a same questioner.

The research took into consideration the period from January to December 2012.

Among other South Asian nations, India and Pakistan had slipped by one and nine steps respectively while Sri Lanka and Nepal advanced by three and five steps respectively.

Nepal is below India, Sri Lanka, Bhutan and Bangladesh. India tops the chart among South Asian nations with the 60th position in the GCI Index.

As was the case last year, Switzerland topped the list, followed by Singapore and Finland, followed by Germany, US and Sweden. The United States moved up from No 7 to 5, while the UK dropped from No 8 to No 10.

Additional Researcher of CPD Khandker Golam Moazzem cited various facets of the report at a media briefing in Dhaka.

He said the progress made by Bangladesh was positive and viewed it as a success.

&#8220;We have to remember that we only made up for the lost ground last year,&#8221; he said.

Bangladesh crawls up global competitiveness index - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

*Mobile banking gets high priority for poverty alleviation*

Friday, 13 September 2013 
Author / Source: BSS
Mobile banking gets high priority for poverty alleviation

DHAKA, SEPT 12: Bangladesh Bank (BB) will continue its support to fostering mobile phone banking as part of its drive to attain inclusive growth towards poverty alleviation.

&#8220;BB will continue attaching high priority for fostering mobile phone based banking as a powerful tool for easing hardship of livelihoods of poorer population segments,&#8221; BB Governor Dr Atiur Rahman told a seminar held Thursday in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. The governor was speaking at a session on &#8220;Banking Clients through Mobile Money&#8221; at AFI Global Policy Forum (GPF) 2013. 
The Alliance for Financial Inclusion (AFI), in cooperation with the Bank Negara Malaysia (BNM), is holding the three-day forum, began on September 10. 

The Forum has become the world&#8217;s most important Forum on financial inclusion, and has consistently grown along with AFI, which now represents more than 100 institutions from 87 countries.

Addressing the session, Atiur said Bangladesh has the potential of expanding mobile banking faster with over 100 million among 152 million people using mobile phones.

&#8220;Fast penetration of mobile telephony everywhere in Bangladesh attracted attention early on for its high promise as a cost effective new financial inclusion instrument,&#8221; he said. 

Apart from this, the governor said Mobile Network Companies (MNCs) in Bangladesh were keen on launching their own mobile phone based financial services. But on prudential stability considerations BB opted for promoting this service in a bank led mode with the MNCs in partnering role on fee income basis.

He said the number of mobile phone banking client accounts has nearly doubled over the past two years and reached 7.21 million in last March. The numbers of area agents have risen to 108 thousands, transaction volumes have gone up correspondingly. 

Even then, the governor said Bangladesh still has vast potential for further expansion of mobile banking with new services. Currently, he said, mobile phone banking transactions in Bangladesh comprise mainly money transfers including utility bill payments and salary disbursements. Besides, he said, mobile phone banking is now setting up to extend other services like deposit taking, loan disbursement and loan recovery. BSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kashifahmed

seems good


----------



## IamBengali

*Jatrabari-Gulistan Flyover* opening Sept 24th 

Longest flyover (11 km) of Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

Biopharma Hospital

Rd 4A, Hse 53, Dhanmondi







Franco-German Embassy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scot

I want to see BD cruise wid double digit GDP growth rate.


----------



## Gyp 111

*Two aircraft to be added in Biman fleet in 2014, Faruk tells JS*


Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister Muhammad Faruk Khan today told the House that two aircraft Boeing 777-300ER will be added in the Biman Bangladesh Airlines fleet in 2014, reports BSS.

"Two more aircraft Boeing 737-800 will also be added in the Biman fleet in November-December in 2015," he said replying to a written question from treasury bench member Nur-un-Nabi Chowdhury.

The minister said, "We have a plan to bring four more aircraft Boeing 787-8 with latest facilities in 2019-2020."

He told the House that the government has taken a two-year strategic plan and 10-year business plan to make Biman as a profitable sector.

Besides, the government will shutdown operation of DC-10 from Biman fleet in November-December 2013, he said adding Biman already cancelled operation of F-28.

The government will bring two turboprop aircraft for domestic and regional route, Faruk said.

He said the government will increase aircraft for Biman fleet to 16 from 8 within 2014-2015 and the number of aircraft will be at 30 within 2023-2024.

Replying to another question from Nasimul Alam Chowdhury, the minister said Biman signed an agreement with Boeing company for buying 10 new aircraft, of which two 777-300ER added in the Biman fleet in 2011.

He said Biman has introduced call centre for providing better services to its customers.

To another question from treasury bench member AN Mahfuza Khatun Baby Maudud, Faruk said Biman has a ten-member governing body and each member of the board receives Taka 5,000 for each meeting.

Two aircraft to be added in Biman fleet in 2014, Faruk tells JS :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh


----------



## Gyp 111

*Govt in deal with Aga Khan network*

The government has signed a protocol with the Aga Khan Development Network (AKDN) to expand cooperation with one of the world&#8217;s largest private development groups.

The visiting Chairperson of the network Prince Karim Aga Khan, also the spiritual leader of the 15 million Shia Ismaili Muslims, and Foreign Minister Dipu Moni singed the protocol at the Prime Minister&#8217;s Office on Monday.

According to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the protocol would enable the Network to operate in Bangladesh with its 10 wings, nine of which are not-for-profit.

Aga Khan Foundation, Aga Khan Health Services, Aga Khan Planning and Building Services, Aga Khan Education Services, Aga Khan Academies, Aga Khan University, The University of Central Asia, Aga Khan Trust for Culture, Aga Khan Agency for Microfinance, and Focus Humanitarian Assistance are the non-profit wings.

Aga Khan Fund for Economic Development is a profitable venture.

The Network has been working in Bangladesh with different NGOs since 1980.

Aga Khan arrived in Dhaka on Monday morning on a two-day visit on the government&#8217;s invitation and met with the President, Prime Minister, Finance Minister and Foreign Minister after paying respects to the Liberation War heroes at the National Memorial in Savar.

He also placed wreaths at the portrait of the Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman at Bangabandhu Memorial Museum.

The Foreign Minister received him at the airport.

During his meeting with the President at Bangabhaban, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in a media release said, the issues of mutual interest were discussed, particularly on Aga Khan Network&#8217;s engagement in the areas of higher education, vocational and technical education, health, and agriculture.

The Prime Minister at her meeting with the prince expressed the hope that his academic institutions would offer &#8220;science-centric, technology-based education to young Bangladeshi minds &#8211; for them to serve emerging local and global markets&#8221;.

He will leave Dhaka on Tuesday noon.

Govt in deal with Aga Khan network - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

*Delhi dangles power diplomacy carrot *
Print Edition
_
Saturday, 21 September 2013 
Author / Source: Kumkum Chadha_

New Delhi, Sept 20: Having virtually nothing to showcase by way of political diplomacy, *India is now dangling the "electricity diplomacy" carrot to Bangladesh. It is likely to invite a political leader from Bangladesh to India when the crucial Baharampur Bheramara transmission link between the electricity grids between the two countries will be commissioned.*

EVEN THOUGH India's Foreign Secretary Sujatha Singh remained non committal about any Bangladeshi leader's visit, the possibility is not completely ruled out. Of course a lot will depend on Bangladesh given that the incumbent government is under attack for its pro India policy.

*With India's non delivery on two crucial issues namely Teesta water sharing and Land Boundary Agreement, the incumbent government in Bangladesh can ill afford to be seen as overtly friendly to India in face of Opposition back home.*

On her part, Sujatha Singh said that "while it is true that we have not been able to conclude Teesta and LBA we are committed to take it to its logical conclusion". She said this during an interaction with press persons here today.
The power link between the two countries is seen as one which will in some measure make up for India's failure to deliver on the political front to Bangladesh.

The urgency on the part of the Indian government is to commission the power link before December this year.
Elections in Bangladesh are due by January and the power link will facilitate cross border electricity transmission of up to 500 megawatt from India to Bangladesh. This would be a shot in the arm for Bangladesh which is, in one sense, power starved.

Sources in the government have confirmed that there is an urgency in expediting the power link to ensure that the interconnection is running well ahead of the elections. It is for this reason that it is playing safe by slating the commissioning to happen by the first week of October which will give enough time to Bangladesh, nearly two months, to go to its people and show some positive gesture from India if not politically at least in the sector of power.







It will also use this to flag Indias intention to honour its commitments to Bangladesh including the two controversial treaties.* India, it may be recalled, made a foiled attempt to introduce the LBA Bill in Parliament but the Opposition stalled it. It was then deferred for want of political consensus. The fact that the Bill reached the stage of introduction is something Hasina can tag with the power link deliverable on Indias part.*

The 400 kv line on both sides of the border has already been energized and the high voltage direct current buffer will also be ready for testing soon. The buffer prevents fluctuations of one grid adversely affecting the other.
*The power link will facilitate 500 MW power flow from India to Bangladesh. Of this 250 MW will be from the Centres unallocated quota of power. The remaining would be contracted by Bangladesh from the Indian electricity market.*

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh would inaugurate the link. Preparations for his visit to Bheramara have already begun.

The 71 km transmission link between the eastern region of India and western grid of Bangladesh is being hailed as a major milestone in strengthening the bi-lateral relations between India and Bangladesh. *It would also be a step in the direction of helping Sheikh Hasina to showcase to its people that while political compulsions have stalled Teesta and the LBA, Indias intentions should not be suspect. To give credence to this, the power link would come handy.*

*Hasina, it is well known, is under flak for putting too much faith in India while getting empty promises in return.*
On his part, Prime Minister of India Dr Manmohan Singh is likely to meet his counterpart Bangladeshs Sheikh Hasina on the sidelines of the UN Conference in New York.

Confirming this Sujatha Singh told press persons that the Prime Minister would reiterate Indias commitment to honouring bi lateral commitments while *explaining the difficulties of its inability to honour the long pending Teesta water sharing treaty and the Land Boundary Agreement which has been stuck due to opposition by some political parties in India including the BJP and Mamata Bannerjee led Trinamool Congress.*
That apart there will be discussion on economic, trade and power sector issues.







Delhi dangles


----------



## Skies

*Power deal likely with Indian company*

_Saturday, 21 September 2013 
Author / Source: UNB_

Dhaka, Sept 20: The government is likely to sign a power purchase agreement (PPA) with Indian private power trader PTC India Ltd within a few days to import 250 MW from October. This will be an addition to the 250 MW of power to be imported Indian under a government-to-government agreement signed between Bangladesh Power Development Board (PDB) and Vidyut Vyapar Nigam Ltd, a subsidiary of Indian state-owned NTPC (National Thermal Power Corporation). This means Bangladesh will import a total of 500 MW of electricity from India. Of this, 250 MW will come from the NTPC and the remaining 250 MW from private company PTC India. Official sources said the deal between PDB and VVN of NTPC was signed in February last year to get 250 MW power. 

The tariff of the power was initially determined at Rs 2.80 (approximately Tk 4.66) per kilowatt hour (each unit). But this tariff will finally be determined by the Indian Central Electricity Regulatory Commission (CERC) considering the price of import-start time. Indian power tariff is set from time to time by the CERC.

Bangladesh&#8217;s Cabinet Purchase Committee in July approved this tariff of the PTC. Following the Cabinet body&#8217;s approval, both the PDB and the PTC initialed a power purchase deal.

The Power Division then sent the deal to the Law Ministry for legal vetting.

Meanwhile, the construction of a 117-km long high voltage transmission line from Bahrampur substation in Murshidabad of India to Bheramara grid substation of Kushtia in Bangladesh has been completed recently. Two high capacity grid substations in the two countries are also ready for power transmission.

Electricity will be transmitted at 400KV level under a deal between the Power Grid Company of India (PGCI) and the Power Grid Company of Bangladesh (PGCB).


Power deal likely with Indian company


----------



## Skies

*IMF mission to review non-concessional loan*

_Saturday, 21 September 2013 
Author / Source: JAGARAN CHAKMA_

DHAKA, SEPT 20: A delegation from the International Monetary Fund (IMF) is arriving here on Saturday to review the non-concessional loan borrowed by Bangladesh, sources in the Economic Relations Division (ERD) said.* The mission will focus on the Padma Multipurpose Bridge (PMB) fund management and the government&#8217;s management of external financing for the PMB project. *The team, led by IMF&#8217;s deputy chief for the Asia-Pacific region, will visit the country from September 24 till the beginning of the next month.* The delegates will sit with the ERD, Bangladesh Bank and the finance minister to discuss the PMB funding issue and sovereign bond for the PMB project.*

*According to sources, although the mission did not specify the issues with regard to hard-term loans, it is likely to raise the issue of $1-billion arms deal between the Russian Federation and Bangladesh.
*
Russia has extended Bangladesh a credit of $1 billion for the purchase of Russian weapons and military technology.
Meanwhile, the IMF has sent a letter to prepare a detailed report on non-concessional loan. *The mission will discuss with the Bangladesh Bank the concessional loans borrowed from different development partners. *

*In its letter, the IMF enquired about the outturn of foreign assistance in Bangladesh, long-term loan for development projects, as well as expected foreign assistance in FY 2014. The team will also sit with the committee on non-concessional loan to discuss the issue of sovereign bond for the PMB project.*

ERD secretary Abul Kalam Azad, additional secretary Arosto Khan and additional secretary of the finance division Nazmus Sakib will lead the Bangladesh side.

*The government is unable to take non-concessional loans from China, the Islamic Development Bank (IDB), the Asian Development Bank (ADB) and many other donors due to the IMF's tough conditions, attached to the latter's ECF worth $1 billion.
As per the IMF conditions, the government cannot borrow non-concessional loans beyond certain amount in a given period of time. The IMF considers a loan carrying less than 35 per cent grant element as non-concessional or hard-term loan.
The $1 billion worth ECF is now a big hurdle to the government's borrowing of further loans from other donors.*

*Under a three-year arrangement, the IMF in April 2012 made a commitment to provide $1-billion ECF for reducing pressure on the balance of payments (BoP). So far, it has disbursed only $409.7 million from the ECF facility.
The Bangladesh government was to be allowed to borrow a maximum of $3-billion non-concessional or hard-term loan from any lender until last the fiscal year.*

*Since the government has already borrowed $2.86 billion of such loans from different donors till the last financial year, it will now be able to borrow the remaining $140-million non-concessional loan.
*


http://www.theindependentbd.com/ind...ncessional-loan&catid=132:backpage&Itemid=122


----------



## Skies

*RMG workers grand rally in city today*

_Saturday, 21 September 2013 
Author / Source: UNB_

DHAKA, SEPT 20: Shipping Minister Shahjahan Khan on Friday called for making Saturday&#8217;s grand rally of readymade garments workers a success. Garments Sramik Samannoy Parishad, an association of RMG workers, will organise the rally in the capital&#8217;s Suhrawardy Udyan to demand rational minimum wages for the garment workers for their survival. Briefing journalists at the temporary office of the association, Shahjahan Khan, also the convenor of Garments Sramik Samannoy Parishad, said the logical minimum wages for the RMG workers should be ensured for the sake of protecting the country&#8217;s garment industry. He said the grand workers rally will not be held for gaining any political benefit. The reactionary clique has become frightened seeing the enthusiasm among the readymade garment workers centering the rally.

&#8220;It is now the demand of time to forge a strong unity against the &#8216;conspiracy&#8217; to confine women workers in the houses. The rally will be held protesting the retrenchment of RMG workers,&#8221; Shahjahan Khan added.
In the rally, the garments workers will place their demands for ensuring rational minimum wages, reinstatement of GSP facilities, and providing adequate compensation to the victims of Rana Plaza collapse and devastating fire incident of Tajreen Garments factory. Shajahan Khan will preside over the rally scheduled to begin at 2 pm.

Women leader Shirin Akter, labour leaders ZM Kamrul Anam, Abul Hossain, Bodruddoza Nizam, Jahanara Begum, Sirajul Islam Rony, Nazma Akter, Joynal Abedin, Nurul Islam, Shamima Nasrin, Alamgir Rony, Naimul Ahsan and Lovely Yasmin were, among others, present in the press briefing.



RMG workers grand rally in city today


----------



## Skies

*Nissan to produce cars in Myanmar*

_Saturday, 21 September 2013 
Author / Source: AFP_

YANGON, Sept 20: Japan&#8217;s Nissan Motor unveiled plans Friday to launch production in Myanmar, as international automakers compete for a share of the former junta-ruled country&#8217;s fast-growing car market. Japanese auto producers are ramping up production in Southeast Asia to offset sluggish sales in their domestic market and in recovering Western economies.* Nissan said that its Malaysian partner Tan Chong Motors would build the largest automobile manufacturing site in Myanmar, which is emerging from decades of harsh military rule.
*

*The new plant will open in the Bago region in 2015 producing Nissan Sunny cars. With 300 workers, it will have a capacity to assemble more than 10,000 vehicles a year. *

Financial terms of the partnership and the size of the planned investment were not disclosed.
Nissan CEO Carlos Ghosn said the move was &#8220;a key milestone in our global growth plan&#8221;.
&#8220;We are confident that Myanmar will be an important economic engine for the region and are committed to help develop its automotive industry,&#8221; he added.

Myanmar is one of the poorest countries in Asia after decades of economic mismanagement and isolation under army rule.
Foreign investors are eagerly eyeing the resource-rich country following a series of dramatic political and economic reforms since military rule ended in 2011.

Huge import taxes and a US investment ban aimed at the previous regime had meant vehicles were too expensive for most people, but recent changes have seen a sharp increase in demand for cars. *Japan&#8217;s Suzuki announced in February that it would resume production in Myanmar while US giant Ford Motor plans to open a showroom in Yangon by the end of the year.*


Nissan to produce cars in Myanmar

So Burma has got auto plant before BD?!!!!


----------



## eastwatch

A resource poor Bangladesh with a huge population will have to depend upon its own initiative. Outsiders will keep on shunning our country because our people's ethics, transport bottlenecks, excessive religious practicing, bureaucratic red tapes, a culture of bribery, indecent political style - all go against foreign capitalists coming to our shore and invest. 

So, BD may have to keep on investing a part of its own wealth which is created by our hard working countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

Nissan CEO Carlos Ghosn said the move was &#8220;a key milestone in our global growth plan. We are confident that Myanmar will be an important economic engine for the region and are committed to help develop its automotive industry,&#8221; he added.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...h-economy-news-updates-100.html#ixzz2fWKndzaL

Nissan is a Japanese company now controlled by Renault. Mr. Ghosn is one of the most successful CEO in the world. After his appointment to Nissan, Ghosn has single handedly renovated that company and has made it profitable. This high caliber foreign born executive sent on deputation by Renault is highly respected by the Japanese, even some Japanese wanted to see a person like him to become the PM of the country.

If he trusts Myanmar to become an engine of growth, I think he has all the information regarding that country based on which he has decided on building a plant there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IamBengali

*Independence Tower* , Suhrawardy Udayan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

*Islamic banks perform better than conventional ones*

_Tuesday, 24 September 2013 
Author / Source: STAFF REPORTER_

DHAKA, SEPT 23: *Bangladesh Bank (BB) Governor Dr Atiur Rahman on Monday told a seminar in the city that Islamic banks and financial institutions in Bangladesh are performing better than conventional ones.*

&#8220;Barring one exception of a small sick Islamic bank in process of restructuring, the Islamic banks in Bangladesh generally have higher capital adequacy ratios and lower non performing loan ratios than their conventional banking counterparts,&#8221; *the governor said while inaugurating the 4-day seminar and workshop on Islamic financing.* Bangladesh Bank (BB) with support from the Financial Services Board (IFSB) of Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia is holding the programme where 40 senior bankers from Bahrain, Japan, Malaysia, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Turkey and United Kingdom are participating besides the high officials and bankers from Bangladesh.

Giving a brief account on Islamic banking in Bangladesh, the governor said Islamic finance commenced here in early 1980s with just one Islamic commercial bank. By now there are eight Islamic banks running wholly on Shariah principles. 
Besides, he said as many as 17 conventional banks, including one globally active foreign bank, are running Islamic banking branches or windows side by side with their conventional banking. * Further, approval requests of a number of conventional banks for their conversion into wholly Shariah based Islamic banks indicate robust customer demand in Bangladesh for Islamic financial services. *

He noted that aggregate assets and deposits of Islamic banks in Bangladesh have nearly doubled in the last four years and the aggregate assets and deposits both crossed trillion- Taka threshold last year, comprising around a fifth of total banking sector assets and liabilities. 

*&#8220;This share of Islamic banking looks set to grow further with time, given its faster growth than conventional banking,&#8221; he observed.*
*Dr Rahman said the inclusive nature of Islamic banking is also evidenced in their growing and already significant engagement in agricultural, SME and microfinance.*

He said, BB has taken a move for structuring some appropriate Shariah compliant SME refinance support line for the Islamic banks. *Apart from Islamic banking, Islamic insurance is also now gaining ground in our financial market.*
The governor, however, cautioned that challenges are also coming hand in hand with the ongoing growth trends and the emerging new growth prospects. 

*He said designing and introducing new Shariah compliant versions of conventional deposit and loan products tailored to needs of our financial market require ingenuity as well as thorough understanding of relevant Shariah principles and practices.* He said over the years BB and Islamic finance market participants have worked together in developing a fairly comprehensive set of the needed norms, guidelines and regulations. 

The core standards developed by IFSB on various aspects of Islamic finance have been crucially helpful in this important work.
IFSB Secretary General Jaseem Ahmed and BB Deputy Governor SK Sur Chowdhury also addressed the inaugural session of the international seminars and workshops.

There are seminars and workshops in 13 sessions during the four days of the programme. The topic for the five seminars on September 24 and 25 will be the prospects and challenges in the development of Islamic finance for Bangladesh. 
The last two days will have a workshop in nine sessions on &#8220;Facilitating the implementation of the IFSB Standards&#8221;.


Islamic banks perform better than conventional ones


----------



## Skies

*EU consortium to start inspecting RMG factories from November*

_Tuesday, 24 September 2013 
Author / Source: STAFF REPORTER_

DHAKA, SEPT 23: *A 87 member EU consortium of retailers and international brands &#8211; Accord on Fire and Building Safety in Bangladesh --expected to start inspection of Bangladesh RMG factories that supply them necessary apparels from early November. *BGMEA (Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association) Vice President Md Shahidullah Azim informed the press about the Accord time-bound action after a meeting with members of Accord.

BGMEA delegation, led by its vice president Shahidullah Azim, held a hour long discussion meeting with visiting Accord members led by its interim executive director Sean Ansett. They discussed the nitty-gritty of technicalities of the inspection, the mode of operandi and about the unified code of conduct.

The EU has formed the &#8220;Accord on Fire and Building Safety in Bangladesh&#8221; and announced its action plan in the Swiss city of Geneva on July 8. Alternatively, the North American retailers&#8217; alliance unveiled its five-year safety plan for Bangladesh garment factories on July 9 which will include inspecting within a year every factory they use for outsourcing clothing.

*EU customers who are part of the Accord on Fire and Building Safety in Bangladesh have listed 1800 factories that currently supply them with garments, while the North Americans in the Alliance for Bangladesh Workers Safety identified some 600 factories for inspection.*

*Azim said, they are preparing a parameter on assessment of risks of RMG factories which will be submitted to the International Labour Organisation (ILO) at the end of the current month to help ILO in forming a common standard on fire and building safety. In addition, an updated list of 1800 factories they use for outsourcing will also be submitted to the ILO, he added.*

During the meeting, Sean Ansett told the BGMEA that chief executive director and chief inspector of Accord would be appointed by the first week of November. After their appointment, Azim said, it is expected to start the inspection of supply factories from the first week of November.

He also said it would take about a year to inspect all the 1800 factories which are used by the signatories of the accord. Under the accord, there will be two types of fund, one is common fund for training and inspection and another is collective fund, the BGMEA vice president said.




EU consortium to start inspecting RMG factories from November


----------



## Skies

*Country receives $2.25b remittance in two months*

_Tuesday, 24 September 2013 
Author / Source: ABU SAZZAD_

DHAKA, SEPt 23: *Bangladeshis living and working abroad sent home $2.25 billion in the first two months of the current fiscal, the country's central bank data showed Monday.*

*According to Bangladesh Bank (BB) data, the flow of inward remittances plunged over 14.46 percent year-on-year to $1,008.20 million in the last month, Xinhua reported. Remittances, one of the key sources of foreign exchange for the impoverished nation, in July were $1,238.96 million, it showed.*

*The inflow of remittances from nearly nine million Bangladeshis in the 2012-13 fiscal, which concluded in June, reached a record high of nearly $15 billion, about 13 per cent higher than a year ago, the BB data showed.*

Most of the remittances came from Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, the United States, Kuwait, 
Britain, Malaysia, Oman, Qatar, Singapore, Bahrain, Italy and Australia, according to the bank. 

The country witnessed the record high remittance inflow in the just-ended fiscal year (2012-2013) of $14460.52 million.
&#8220;It&#8217;s the highest amount of remittance that the country ever received in a year,&#8221; Bangladesh Bank official said. 
He said Bangladesh had received $ 12,843.43 million remittance in 2011-2012 fiscal year, which was $ 11,650.31 million in 2010-2011 fiscal year. 

240.36 million remittance received the country from state-owned commercial bank&#8217;s channel, 8.82 million from specialised bank&#8217;s, 455.52 million from the private commercial bank&#8217;s (PCB) chanel and 9.90 million from the foreign commercial bank&#8217;s chanel.
*Among the PCB channel, Islami bank received the highest remittance worth of $ 165.75 million. 

Bangladesh Bank permits banks in Bangladesh to establish drawing arrangements with Foreign banks and Exchange houses for facilitating remittance by Bangladeshi nationals living abroad. Persons willing to remit their earnings through official channels can buy either Taka draft or US dollar draft from these Foreign banks and Exchange houses having drawing arrangements with different banks in Bangladesh.* Bangladeshi nationals living abroad can send Foreign Exchange very easily and directly to their own bank accounts maintained in Bangladesh or to their nominated person's / relative's bank accounts in Bangladesh.

Furthermore, recently banks have taken some major steps towards crediting the proceeds of remittances to the beneficiary's account promptly, maximum by 3(three) days.

Country receives $2.25b remittance in two months

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

Dollar buying continues - bdnews24.com

Dollar buying continues
Abdur Rahim Harmachi, Chief Economics Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 22 Sep 2013 11:09 BdST Updated: 24 Sep 2013 09:09 BdST

Bangladesh Bank continues to buy US dollars from the market to stabilize the value of Taka  but some feel that could adversely impact the economy.

The critics say Indian goods, buoyed by a falling rupee, may gain a greater share of the Bangladesh market if the Taka remains stable vis-à-vis the dollar.

In the first two and half months of the current 2013-14 fiscal, the Bangladesh Bank has picked up $ 1 billion from the floating market, said Kazi Saidur Rahman, who heads the central banks Forex Division.

This buying has been possible as more dollars are available in the market he said.

In the entire 2012-13 fiscal, $ 4.8 billion had been purchased from the market  so clearly the buying has gone up this fiscal.

That has helped the Taka stay stable against the US dollar, at a time when the Indian rupee depreciated sharply against the US currency.

As a result, Bangladesh forex reserves have shot up to $ 16 billion.

Former Bangladesh Bank governor Mohammed Farashuddin is not sure whether buying huge amount of US dollars is the right thing to do under current circumstances.

The dollar has gained against the Indian rupee but Delhi may be using this to drive up the countrys exports in competitive markets. This may help Indian goods capture the Bangladesh market all the more, Farasuddin told bdnews24.com.

He said Indian goods have become cheaper in our market after the rupee has fallen against the dollar but with the Taka stable, our goods are more expensive now.

As it is , we import a lot from India and the trade balance is always adverse. But this is set to increase both in legal and informal trade.

In India, the rupee has lately improved against the dollar. After falling to below 68 rupees for a dollar a week ago against 51 four months back, the rupee has now clawed back to 61.74 to a dollar on Thursday.

This has happened on the back of some other measures announced by Reserve Bank of Indias (RBI) new governor Raghuram Rajan. But the RBI has refrained from frantic dollar buying.

Bangladesh introduced the floating exchange rate in 2003 , leaving foreign exchange value to be determined by market forces.

But Bangladesh Bank has often intervened to stabilize the national currency and buying off US dollars has been favoured.

This is not a good thing to do. It serves no purpose holding a huge forex reserve built on dollar buying. These funds should be invested gainfully for growth, said Farasuddin.

 It is enough to have a forex reserve that can pay for critical food imports so that none starves in the country.

Farasuddin said bumper harvests have provided Bangladesh with 1.5 million tonnes of food grains which means no food imports may be necessary for about 18 months.

So holding on to a huge forex reserves is not a smart option, Farasuddin said.

After paying off the Asian Clearing Union (ACU) in early September, Bangladesh forex reserves had dropped somewhat to $ 15.5 billion, but it has soared past $ 16 billion in the last few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

It is great to see a $16 billion reserve. A war ravaged Bangladesh started with a $32- only foreign exchange after the war. Our daughters are working hard inside the country and our boys going to foreign countries to earn their living. The boys are giving up their own happiness in the deserts of ME to make their parents and families happy.

Their sacrifice is making BD richer by every passing day. The country is awash with dollar that can buy factories and machines overseas. Internal politics is responsible for the present weak environment for investment. Nevertheless, there are entrepreneurs who are borrowing money and investing. I believe, when the situation is improved the dollar reserves will come one notch down because there will be more investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rokto14

IamBengali said:


> *Independence Tower* , Suhrawardy Udayan



Thats damn huge.


----------



## Luffy 500

Daily Dinkal | 04 October, 2013, Friday


----------



## farhan_9909

What is the tourism status of Bangladesh?


----------



## the just

farhan_9909 said:


> What is the tourism status of Bangladesh?



Almost nonexistent. Some private sector /organizations and mostly run by some hotels/owners.


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

*Jatrabari-Gulistan 12 km Elevated Expressway * 

Inaugurated by PM on 11th October.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

Chittagong's 2nd flyover (First one was inaugurated early this year in port area) 

1.33 km *Bahaddarhat Flyover*





















Design of 5.2 km *Muradpur-Lalkhan Bazar Flyover, Chittagong *

(Under construction)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IamBengali

Rokto14 said:


> Thats damn huge.



The independence tower is complete now. Soon to be inaugurated. 

Tower of light at Night

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## forex rider1

Does it mean that more the reserves, more rich is the country?????


----------



## srabon

Where is the independent tower :o ... i didn't know about that :o


----------



## Anubis

srabon said:


> Where is the independent tower :o ... i didn't know about that :o



Suhrawardi Uddyan...its a monument...not a building!


----------



## Shimz

Development in Transport System(Buses) The New Hanif B9R Business Class Interior.Its Currently running on the DHK-COX



 Hatirjheel Project at night!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shimz

Purbachal 300Ft Highway Kanchon connected
On average the width of a single lane is 5 feet, at 300 feet thats 60 lanes. Take away 50% for pavement and dividers. Widths wider than Manik Mia Avenue and that too over a distance of 10 kms. Now who said Dhaka doesn't have roads. Supercars, this is your road



. Cheers...!

This pictures were taken by me a long time back,the recent condition is great and the work was stopped for a long time at the middle but resumed again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

Economic units up 118pc in past decade

Monday, November 18, 2013
*Economic units up 118pc in past decade*
*Star Business Report*



The last ten years saw an accelerated growth of economic units on the back of rapid expansion of the service sector, the preliminary report of Economic Census 2013 revealed yesterday.

An economic unit is any player that contributes to the country’s gross domestic product, starting from rickshaw-pullers to large garment factories. Agriculture has been excluded from the survey as the statistical agency conducts a separate census for it.

Conducted by the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics between March 31 and May 31 this year, the survey found the number of economic units to be 80.75 lakh, up 118 percent from the previous edition of the survey published in 2003.

The total number of economic units in 2003 was 37.08 lakh, an increase of 71 percent from 1986, when the first edition of the survey came out.

The purpose of the study is to investigate the nature of structural change that has occurred in the economy over the last decade and to provide comprehensive statistical information for economic and social development planning as well as policy making.

For the survey, a complete list of all establishments and households of the country was prepared. But only economic units, except agriculture, were separated from the list and enumerated in the census.
The survey covered temporary and permanent establishments and economic households.

The study defined temporary establishment as an economic unit organised in a temporary structure and permanent establishment as having fixed location and permanent structure.

Households with non-agricultural economic activities such as cottage industry, shop or workshop are defined as economic households.

The data released at an event attended by Planning Minister AK Khandker and Finance Minister AMA Muhith shows that 72 percent of the total economic units are in rural areas, compared with 62 percent in the earlier edition.

The remaining 28 percent of the economic units are in the urban areas. Particularly encouraging were the figures from the once poverty-prone Rangpur division, which has experienced substantial growth at micro-level economic activities over the past decade.

The total number of economic units in this division in 2013 was 10.88 lakh, up significantly from 4.06 lakh in 2003 survey.

At the division level, large variation still exists in economic activities. The highest number of economic units was in Dhaka, of 25.99 lakh, followed by Chittagong 13.85 lakh, Rajshahi 12.18 lakh, Rangpur 10.88 lakh, Khulna 10.35 lakh, Barisal 3.85 lakh and Sylhet 3.66 lakh.

The study found that permanent establishments in Bangladesh have been increasing over the past decade. The number was 15.62 lakh in 1986, which rose to 29.91 lakh in 2003 and 45.34 lakh in 2013, meaning growth over the last ten years is higher than that occurred over the preceding 17 years.

“It implies that Bangladeshi economy is getting sustainable and moving towards formalisation,” the preliminary report said.

As for household-based economic activities, the findings of Economic Census 2013 reveal that they have expanded “tremendously” during the study period. The number of economic households is 30.39 lakh in 2013, which was 3.81 lakh in 2003 and 5.45 lakh in 1986.

Meanwhile, the service sector activities like wholesale and retail trade including pair of motor vehicles and motorcycles occupy the highest share of 45.91 percent, followed by transportation and storage 13.65 percent, manufacturing 11.76 percent and other service activities 8.48 percent.

Muhith said the substantial progress achieved by the economy in the last one decade is in line with the potential of the country. He however expressed dissatisfaction as the share of the manufacturing sector to the gross domestic product has not increased in recent years to live up to the expectations.
“We have to heed special attention to it,” said the minister.

Zaid Bakht, research director of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS), told The Daily Star that the increase in the number of economic units means that employment has gone up, but to know the exact number of increase one will have to wait till the full report is published.

He said the value addition of non-farm activities in the economy is more, adding that the continuous growth was possible due to its rise.

The BIDS research director, however, said it was very surprising that non-farm activities were low in Sylhet, given that most of the remittance flow to the division.

Industries Minister Dilip Barua, Executive Chairman of Board of Investment SA Samad and Prime Minister’s Economic Affairs Adviser Mashiur Rahman also spoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

120,000 vehicles to ply Dhk-Ctg Highway daily | TRADE & MARKET | Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

eastwatch said:


> 120,000 vehicles to ply Dhk-Ctg Highway daily | TRADE & MARKET | Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh



_"He said importance of the highway is much more than the Tokyo-Osaka corridor, which is called the Japanese backbone corridor."_

That's a huge statement!


----------



## eastwatch

extra terrestrial said:


> _"He said importance of the highway is much more than the Tokyo-Osaka corridor, which is called the Japanese backbone corridor."_
> 
> That's a huge statement!



Tokyo-Osaka elevated expressway is called TOMEI toll expressway in Japan. It is connected to big commercial centers like Yokohama, Nagoya, Kyoto and Kobe as well. This route is really is the blood vein of Japan's economic activities. 

I think, Japanese planners can see the importance of the proposed 251 km 8-lane toll free highway.
However, I have reasons to believe this highway alone cannot support economic activities after, say, 10 years from now. A new elevated toll expressway will be needed for a fast transport of goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

eastwatch said:


> Tokyo-Osaka elevated expressway is called TOMEI toll expressway in Japan. It is connected to big commercial centers like Yokohama, Nagoya, Kyoto and Kobe as well. This route is really is the blood vein of Japan's economic activities.
> 
> I think, Japanese planners can see the importance of the proposed 251 km 8-lane toll free highway.
> However, I have reasons to believe this highway alone cannot support economic activities after, say, 10 years from now. A new elevated toll expressway will be needed for a fast transport of goods.



I was referring to the significance of comparing the Tokyo-Osaka highway with the Dhaka-Chittagong highway, shows our economic potentials.

Also should we put more emphasize on railway for the transportation of goods? as some experts argue that it is more cost effective. There was a Chinese proposal of constructing Dhaka-Chittagong elevated railway, don't know what happened to that project.


----------



## eastwatch

The Daily Amaderorthoneeti November 20, 2013

I did not upload the news in Bengali, because it does not come well. Click the link to read that JICA & Dhaka/BD Authorities have selected a Japanese Consultant for the JICA-financed Metro Rail Project in Dhaka. The company is Nippon Koei, although in Bangla the name is given something as Nippon Koee wrongly.

I believe, selection of a Consultant is a milestone for the said project. Nippon Koei is a very large civil engineering consulting firm in Japan that deals with various type of large projects, such as, highways/expressways, long bridges (truss, suspension or cable-stayed), sluice gates, ports, airports, railway lines etc. 

JICA will finance three separate, but inter-linked railway lines in the Dhaka City. Two will rin in longitudinal direction and the third one will run in a loop. The 3rd one will allow people to change trains for other directions. 

Budget for the 1st line is $2.8 billion, this is what I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Shimz said:


> Purbachal 300Ft Highway Kanchon connected
> *On average the width of a single lane is 5 feet*, at 300 feet thats 60 lanes. Take away 50% for pavement and dividers. Widths wider than Manik Mia Avenue and that too over a distance of 10 kms. Now who said Dhaka doesn't have roads. Supercars, this is your road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cheers...!
> 
> This pictures were taken by me a long time back,the recent condition is great and the work was stopped for a long time at the middle but resumed again
> View attachment 10391
> View attachment 10392
> View attachment 10393
> View attachment 10394



Bold Part: Thanks for the post and uploading the pictures. However, note that a lane cannot be only 5 feet wide. It will have to be 2.7m to 3.0m, or 8.4 to 9.0 feet, at least. Of course, 5' is good enough for a rickshaw.


----------



## Skies

*TICFA: The capitulation*
December 5, 2013 | Filed under: Opinions | Posted by: bdchronicle





After years of fruitless deliberations, the government has finally succumbed to internal and external imperatives to sign a Trade and Investment Cooperation Forum Agreement (TICFA) with the USA. The USA had sent the first draft of the agreement under the rubric of Trade and Investment Framework Agreement (TIFA) to the Ministry of Commerce more than a decade ago. The USA has similar innocuous-looking agreements with a host of relatively small countries. The principal purpose of these agreements is to provide a forum for regular discussions on trade and investment related issues between the United States Trade Representative (USTR) and the trade ministries of these countries.

The Ministry of Commerce which looks after trade issues of the country had decided against accepting the draft of the agreement on the ground that the text could unduly constraint Bangladesh’s policy space. That seemed to have been the position of the Ministry until recently.

*The original draft of TIFA attempted to commit Bangladesh on core labour standards, environmental standards, corruption and intellectual property rights. All these issues, especially the last, were subjects of negotiations at the WTO. The developing countries were particularly wary of any attempt to link trade issues with labour and environmental standards. The Ministry, which was intensely involved in the WTO negotiations, thought it unwise to commit Bangladesh on these issues outside of the WTO.*

It was also alarmed by the inclusion of corruption in the text. Transparency International had ranked Bangladesh as the most corrupt nation of the world little over a year ago (June 2001) during the fag end of the tenure of the then Awami League-led government. It was common sense that the situation was unlikely to improve much in the near term. The Ministry was understandably nervous about the implications of such a provision in TIFA for future multilateral and bilateral trade negotiations.

Since then more drafts of TIFA were considered. The USA appeared to have at one stage relented on corruption and also on environmental standards, but it remained steadfast on the other two. Labour standards were a tricky issue; the government was acutely aware of the awful state of labour relations in the industrial sector. The Tazreen fire and Rana Plaza collapse seemed to have finally broken the resolve of the government to resist on labour issues. However, the extent of capitulation in the negotiations was not known until the agreement under the new rubric TICFA was signed and the USTR published the agreement on its website (Bangladesh is yet to make it available).

The importance given to labour issues should be evident from the following statement of the USTR Ambassador Michael Froman after signing of the agreement:“Importantly, we’ll also be able to track and discuss Bangladeshi efforts to improve worker safety and worker rights. This is an important priority for the United States as Bangladesh seeks to prevent more tragedies in its ready-made garment sector.” (United States, Bangladesh Sign Trade and Investment Cooperation Forum Agreement (TICFA) | Office of the United States Trade Representative) Bangladesh may expect to answer some tough questions on worker rights and safety issues in the meetings of the Forum. The negotiating skills of the Ministry of Commerce officials will be severely tested when they face the formidable trade negotiators from the USA armed with TICFA clauses.

*All the major issues that were in the first draft of TIFA appear to have been revived and included in TICFA. Not only that the objections raised by Ministry officials and civil society experts during the last eleven years on labour and environmental standards and IPR have been overridden, the government even agreed on the inclusion of corruption in the agreement. If these were done conscientiously with the best interest of trade and investment of the country in mind there would not be much to object. However, there is a nagging suspicion that it was done more to appease an irate USA than to protect the legitimate interests of Bangladesh. Much has been written on this matter in the media.*

The AL-led government has picked up an unwarranted quarrel with the USA over its blatant mistreatment of Dr. Yunus and Grameen Bank. The USA made its position on this matter very explicit and public. Several high level emissaries, including the Secretary of State, tried to persuade the government not to harass Dr. Yunus and Grameen Bank. But all these only enraged the vengeful Prime Minister who seemed hell bent to settle a score with Dr Yunus. To underscore her displeasure she took the extraordinary step of refusing to meet a visiting US Assistant Secretary of State, and did not give audience to the voluble US Ambassador for a long time.

The situation seemed to have changed with the approach of the general election. The government is staring at certain defeat according to most polls. It has contrived a way to keep the opposition out of the election race, but its attempt to hold the election without the opposition has led to widespread protests and violence. It has been made abundantly clear by the international community (sans India) that such an election will not be credible. The government seems to be belatedly trying to garner at least some support from the international community. The PM has finally met the US Ambassador a few days ago for a long interview. TICFA is perhaps another manifestation of a last-ditch attempt to appease the USA. It is rumoured that USA is also being offered some lucrative contracts.

In taking these measures the AL-led government has gone against the grains of the principle of good policy making. It is an old wisdom of economics that government should adopt the policy that most directly addresses the problem. Any policy that skirts the main problem will be both expensive and of limited usefulness. For example, the root cause of an ongoing inflation is excessive money supply. A reduction in the money supply is the correct policy measure to reduce inflation. But sometimes government resorts to price controls, rationing, supply-demand management etc. to control inflation. These usually fail to achieve the objective; instead additional distortions are introduced that impose substantial costs on the economy.

The root cause of the dispute with the USA is apparently the mistreatment of Nobel Peace Prize winners Dr Yunus and Grameen Bank. TICFA does not address this issue, and hence will not fully resolve the dispute. The Prime Minister and her advisers probably hope that the concessions given to the USA will sufficiently soften its negative attitude toward the Awami League. This can, if at all, succeed only partially since the USA is unlikely to take kindly to the uncalled for harassment of a long time friend who wears the US Presidential Medal of Freedom and Congressional Gold Medal on his lapel in addition to Nobel Peace Prize. The loss of credibility in supporting an unpopular and increasingly oppressive regime will also weigh heavily.

*TICFA was done in secrecy; it was not debated in the Parliament and the public was never taken into confidence. The agreement was eventually signed into effect not by a regular government, but by a controversial interim government of sorts. Since an election-time interim government is not supposed to do anything but routine work in any democratic country, it is questionable if it was proper of them (and of the USA) to sign an international treaty.*

The Minister of Foreign Affairs proffered a rather lame excuse that the agreement was finalised before the interim government came into being. It would seem that the AL-led government was unsure of the usefulness of signing TICFA until the last moment. Obviously, Bangladesh got into this agreement from a position of weakness.

*The USA made full use of the government’s vulnerability to write the text in a manner of its choosing. *Perhaps as an acknowledgement of Bangladesh’s discomfort with TIFA, it has superficially changed the title of the agreement. All that can be hoped for now is that the text dictated by the US is not entirely contrary to Bangladesh interests and its negotiators can make use of any opportunities to strike a balance. TICFA will remain as another example of how not to do an international treaty.

Source: Bd news24

TICFA: The capitulation | The Bangladesh Chronicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

*TICFA agreement challenged in HC *
Staff Correspondent

A writ petition was filed on Wednesday in public interest seeking a directive on the government to explain as to why signing of Trade and Investment Cooperation Framework Agreement with the USA should not be declared unconstitutional.
In the writ petition filed by three Supreme Court lawyers—Md. Nasir Uddin, Ariful Islam and M Monirul Islam Khan—and a citizen, Abdullah Al Mamun, also prayed for a directive to prevent the authorities from taking further steps to implement the treaty signed on November 25, 2013 in Washington.
The secretaries to the cabinet division, the prime minister’s office, law, commerce, foreign, and US ambassador to Bangladesh were made respondents to the writ petition.
The Trade and Investment Cooperation Framework Agreement, in short TICFA, stipulates setting up of a US-Bangladesh Forum on Trade and Investment on November 25.
The draft Ticfa deal states that the forum meetings would monitor bilateral trade and investment relations and identify the opportunities for expansion of trade and investment and identify and remove the hindrances.
The forum would seek the advice from the private sector and civil society on matters relating to its work.
*The writ petition stated that the treaty was signed in violation of Article 145A of the Constitution which states ‘all treaties with foreign countries shall be submitted to the President, who shall cause them to be laid before Parliament, provided that any such treaty connected with national security shall be laid in a secret session of Parliament.’*
The petition said that the USA signed TICFA only with relatively small developing countries and economic blocs. None of the large emerging countries like Argentina, Brazil, China or India had agreed to sign TIFA. The only developed countries to sign TICFA are Iceland, Switzerland and New Zealand.
There was a conspiracy that the GSP (Generalised System of Preferences) facility was introduced only with the aim to put pressure on the government on signing TICFA or face withdrawal of GSP facility at one stage on flimsy grounds, said the petition.
*It said that being a Least Developed Country, Bangladesh enjoys certain privileges with World Trade Organisation and no treaty should be signed which one day may affect our relationship with WTO.
Many believed that USA took advantage of the ongoing political unrest and persuaded Bangladesh to sign the treaty without even disclosing its contents to the media, said the petition.
The petition said that all the national dailies and members of the civil society had raised serious concern about the way it was signed almost secretly.*

TICFA agreement challenged in HC


----------



## Skies

*EU GSP threat looms large*
December 5, 2013 | Filed under: Economy | Posted by: bdchronicle





*Bangladesh runs the risk of losing its Generalised System of Preferences (GSP) facilities in the European Union (EU) if it fails to fulfil key EU conditions – trade union rights for workers and greater safety in workplace – within a given timeframe.*
EU Trade Commissioner Karel De Gucht issued the threat at the ninth ministerial-level summit of the World Trade Organisation in Indonesia on Wednesday.

Bangladesh had earlier forfeited its special trading status in the US market, at least in connection with a set of non-apparel commodities, for similar shortcomings.

*Gucht said Bangladesh would have to achieve significant progress within a fixed timeframe in line with the roadmap to keep the duty-free access to the EU market.*

Bangladesh had agreed in July to fulfil conditions laid by the EU following a fire in Tazreen Fashions and the Rana Plaza collapse that killed over a thousand people.

Under the agreement, the EU expects Bangladesh to give workers trade union rights and enhance workplace safety within one year before reviewing its decision.

The EU trade commissioner said the Bangladesh government and EU were working together to improve the working environment in the country’s garment factories.

The work is progressing in keeping with a roadmap, the commissioner said, adding that Bangladesh must take huge strides to retain its GSP status.

Gucht said at present Bangladesh is getting duty- and quota-free access to the EU market on all products except weapons.

The US revocation of the GSP has not affected Bangladesh in any significant manner as the US facility covered only a small variety of commodities that already excluded the country’s foremost export, readymade garments.

But if the EU were to withdraw or suspend the facility, Bangladesh would suffer a huge setback, the commissioner said.

The EU was eager to let Bangladesh retain the preferential status but for that it would have to strictly follow the roadmap, Gucht said.

Source: Bd news24

EU GSP threat looms large | The Bangladesh Chronicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

*Bangladesh way ahead of Pakistan *

(Report by Pakistani media)


----------



## srabon

BDforever said:


> i do not agree, we need to keep all in balance, if we suddenly have reserve of $50billion which is huge. It will affect badly our exports because it will make taka strong against USD. So we will no longer have advance of cheap products.


Yeah i do agree about this .


----------



## IamBengali

Ijtema renovation project. World's second largest Muslim pilgrimage after Hajj held in Bangladesh every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IamBengali

*Purbachal Cultural Complex, Purbachal, New Dhaka *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Whiskey Byproduct Could Purify Water - PSFK





*Discovered by accident when researching barley husks, a new method will soon remove industrial arsenic contamination from H2O.*

Guardian on January 2, 2014. @Guardian




This article titled “Draff to dram: water cleanser created in chance study of whisky byproduct” was written by Mark Tran, for theguardian.com on Wednesday 25th December 2013 09.00 UTC





A project to remove arsenic from groundwater in Bangladesh began by accident, when Dr Leigh Cassidy from Aberdeen University was working on technology to treat industrially contaminated water in the UK.

Cassidy, who was working on her Phd, thought draff, the residue of barley husks that is a byproduct of using grain in brewing alcohol products such as whisky, would act as a cleansing agent. The idea was brusquely dismissed by one colleague.

“I was told ‘don’t be stupid it will never work’,” Cassidy says. “But someone else said to go ahead.”

Cassidy did indeed go ahead, modifying the draff with a secret ingredient, transforming it into a cleansing agent. She is now credited as the inventor of the appropriately named Dram – she admits to trying to think of a clever name. Dram is short for device for the remediation and attenuation of multiple pollutants. Instead of using draff in Bangladesh, Dram will use local ingredients such as coconut shells or rice husks to act as the organic filter media that traps the arsenic.

The arsenic crisis in Bangladesh is considered by the World Health Organisation to be the largest mass poisoning of a population in human history. About 77 million people are at risk of arsenic poisoning despite the hundreds of millions of dollars spent in addressing the problem. One in five deaths in Bangladesh are due to arsenic poisoning.

Dram works using a stainless steel unit connected to contaminatedwater in a tubewell. The water is pumped into the bottom of the unit where it rises up through a bed of the organic filter media, binding the arsenic. Clean water is displaced and forced out of the top of the unit and through the built-in tap.

PurifAid, a Canadian social enterprise based in Toronto, Canada, founded by Shahreen Reza, who is of Bangladeshi origin, is working with Brac, the Bangladeshi NGO, to deploy Dram in Bangladesh. PurifAid is using a $100,000 (£60,000) award from Grand Challenges Canada to start the project in Bangladesh as soon as the political situation calms down. Tension is high in the country before the scheduled January elections.

Reza had been thinking of a water purification scheme for Bangladesh ever since she was a student at the prestigious Institut d’Etudes Politiques in Paris in 2010 and found out about Dram on the web. She is drawn to the device because of its simplicity and requires no change in behaviour from villagers.

“The water is decontaminated at a rate of 1,000 litres an hour, which is at industrial levels,” Reza says. “The filter, which must be replaced every four to six months, can be used as biofuel and the units only need a simple cleaning every four to five months.”

PurifAid plans to use a franchise business model for Dram. Local villagers will filter and deliver purified water, perform maintenance, acquire new filters, and dispose the used ones. Dram’s designers say it removes 95% of arsenic from contaminated water within five minutes of exposure and claim it is cheaper to manufacture than existing alternatives such as the Sono Filter, the market leader, which sells for about $40.

No price has been decided yet for Dram, but it is expected to cost about $10. Villagers are expected to invest collectively to purchase, install and operate Dram on existing tube wells.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Stanford researchers track a silent killer in rural Bangladesh

Stanford Report, January 3, 2014
*Stanford researchers track a silent killer in rural Bangladesh*
An interdisciplinary team of Stanford researchers seek to understand why lead contamination persists in one of the poorest corners of the world, and how to stop its spread.

BY ROB JORDAN

Mohammed Saiful Islam


Researcher interviewing a farmer about frequency of pesticide use on eggplants.

It's been decades since the U.S. phased out the use of lead in gasoline, paint, pipes and other products because of the metal's insidious health effects. Although lead from previous years' exhaust still persists in soil and dust, Americans have largely rid themselves of the toxin, linked to symptoms ranging from anemia and hearing loss to heart disease and mental retardation. In other parts of the world, however, the specter of lead poisoning still hovers.

An interdisciplinary team of researchers supported by the Stanford Woods Institute for the Environment's Environmental Venture Projects (EVP) seed-grant program is challenging conventional wisdom about why lead contamination lingers in one of the poorest corners of the world. Their work could lead to more rapid testing for contamination, greater public awareness and decisive regulatory action.

In some areas of Bangladesh, as many as half of the residents have high levels of lead in their blood. "If you had children or pregnant women in the U.S. with these levels, there would be an uproar," said Stephen Luby, a Stanford professor of medicine and senior fellow at the Stanford Woods Institute and the Freeman Spogli Institute for International Studies.

With his fellow project investigators, Luby is searching for the dangerous metal's pathways to people and ways to disrupt the status quo.

*Decades of research*
Luby first started thinking about lead in the developing world when he conducted a study in Pakistan during the early 1990s. The results showed high levels of lead in children's blood, likely a result of the country's continued use of leaded fuel.

After Pakistan banned leaded gas, due in part to the study's influence, Luby shifted his focus to nearby Bangladesh. He came across studies showing lead contamination in the land of two rural areas. "That struck me as odd," Luby recalls. There were few roads and almost no vehicles spewing leaded gas exhaust in the areas. Based on the evidence of higher lead levels in farm land compared with levels in nearby homes, Luby speculated that the contamination was coming from an agricultural product, possibly pesticide, and being absorbed by plants.

A similar story played out in the U.S. apple industry during the late 19th century and early 20th century when the use of lead arsenate pesticides contributed to the contamination of thousands of acres and sickened many field workers.

When he floated his hypothesis to other experts in the field, Luby was met with skepticism. Responding to an email from Luby, one wrote that he was "perplexed" by the idea, while another scientist wrote he "would be very surprised" if Luby's theory proved correct. "They thought I was crazy," Luby said. "It was pretty direct and troubling because it came from people who have been in Bangladesh a long time."

Despite the doubts, Luby pushed on. With colleagues, he collected hundreds of blood samples from residents of agricultural areas. Luby didn't have the funding, however, to test the samples for lead, carry out surveys and do other related work. "Then EVP came along," Luby said. With the program's support, Luby and his fellow project investigators, Assistant Professor of Economics Pascaline Dupas and Woods senior fellows Scott Fendorf (Earth sciences) and Roz Naylor (Earth sciences, FSI), plan to look for lead in blood and soil samples, examine evidence of past contamination and develop ways to test pesticides for the dangerous metal.

*Interdisciplinary team of researchers*
Naylor's interest in the project was driven by a desire to learn more about Bangladesh's agriculture sector, and how the use of lead-based pesticides potentially acts as a barrier to escaping poverty. "How can a country hope to alleviate rural poverty if people in those areas are cognitively impaired (from lead poisoning)?" Naylor said.

Fendorf, a soil scientist, will focus on how to find lead in soils and how to analyze it. Naylor, an agricultural economist and director of the Center for Food Security and the Environment, will examine market mechanisms for use and overuse of pesticides, among other analyses. Dupas, a developmental economist and center fellow at the Stanford Institute for Economic Policy

 Research, will explore behaviors around pesticide use and how to change them. "They will frame issues and ask questions in ways that I wouldn't know to do," Luby said of his colleagues on the project.

Initial testing of samples has confirmed high levels of lead among residents of rural Bangladesh who have very little access to motor vehicles.

Luby hopes that once the pathway of lead contamination is confirmed, future lead identification data in Bangladesh will be published by watchdog groups and garner widespread attention. "We are set up to be able to demonstrate how these rural residents become exposed to such high levels of lead," Luby said. He acknowledges, however, that it may require more to get the attention of powerful decision makers. "If rice for city people is also contaminated, we will have the attention of the political class."


----------



## IamBengali

*Gazipur 250-bed global standard hospital *

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Skies said:


> So Burma has got auto plant before BD?!!!!



Cars have been assembled (CKD units) in Bangladesh since Pakistan time (late 1960's) at Gandhara Industries Chittagong (GM joint venture making Vauxhall Viva among other models). After 1971 the industry was renamed Pragoti and assembled Mitsubishi products (mainly Pajero Sport and Lancer models for govt. use. Bangladesh was an imported vehicle market unlike India.


----------



## Skies

*Bangladesh not ready for nuke plant | Says German ambassador*

Staff Correspondent

*German Ambassador to Bangladesh Albrecht Conze yesterday expressed his reservations on setting up nuclear power plants in Bangladesh, saying that the country is too populated and runs risks of earthquakes that may lead to a nuclear disaster.
“I don't think nuclear energy is a solution in Bangladesh…we must learn from the Fukushima disaster of Japan...Very thorough examination should be there on nuclear plant in Bangladesh,” he said.*

On March 11, 2011, an earthquake and tsunami knocked out cooling systems for the reactors at the Fukushima nuclear plant, leading to meltdowns at three of them. Bangladesh is building a 2,000 megawatt nuclear plant in Pabna with Russian assistance.

The ambassador was addressing as chief guest the launching of a book, “Climate Change and Bangladesh”, in the capital's Cirdap.
The book, containing 14 articles of noted environmental experts and journalists, was published by the Centre for Development Communication (CDC) and edited by CDC Executive Director Muhammad Jahangir.

The German diplomat was also critical of coal-fired power stations which emit huge amounts of carbon. He blamed weak regulations for the excess amounts of carbon traditional brick kilns emit and for the pollution of rivers with industrial waste.

Clean energy must be promoted to prevent climate change and prevent the massive health expenses Bangladeshis incur, he said.
He suggested focusing on alternative and renewable energy sources and pointed at Bhutan, Nepal and the Maldives which were harnessing hydroelectricity.

*Bangladesh also has large untapped onshore and offshore gas reserves that need to be explored, he said, emphasising on eco-friendly solar energy, of which Germany is an advocate.*

*Nearly 25 percent of Germany's electricity production comes from renewable energy.
He admitted that developed countries were mainly responsible for climate change but stated that developing countries like Bangladesh cannot just ignore their own responsibilities.*

Journalist Mahfuzullah said while Bangladesh was a major victim of climate change, the fund meant for mitigation or adaptation to climate change was not being utilised efficiently while there were allegations of irregularities.

Dr Khaleq-uz-zaman, senior adviser for the Sustainable Energy for Development project of GIZ, a German development agency, said they were promoting a cooking stove in rural Bangladesh which can reduce fuel use by at least 50 percent and help prevent respiratory diseases like asthma.

Bangladesh Environmental Journalists Forum Chairman Quamrul Islam Chowdhury and Institute of Environment and Development Executive Director Numan Ahmed Khan spoke at the programme, moderated by Muhammad Jahangir.

Published: 12:01 am Sunday, February 23, 2014

Last modified: 1:49 am Sunday, February 23, 2014 

@eastwatch @iajdani ........your thoughts?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Skies said:


> Bangladesh not ready for nuke plant | Says German ambassador
> 
> Bangladesh not ready for nuke plant
> 
> Says German ambassador, suggests renewable energy
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> *German Ambassador to Bangladesh Albrecht Conze yesterday expressed his reservations on setting up nuclear power plants in Bangladesh, saying that the country is too populated and runs risks of earthquakes that may lead to a nuclear disaster.
> “I don't think nuclear energy is a solution in Bangladesh…we must learn from the Fukushima disaster of Japan...Very thorough examination should be there on nuclear plant in Bangladesh,” he said.*
> 
> On March 11, 2011, an earthquake and tsunami knocked out cooling systems for the reactors at the Fukushima nuclear plant, leading to meltdowns at three of them. Bangladesh is building a 2,000 megawatt nuclear plant in Pabna with Russian assistance.
> 
> The ambassador was addressing as chief guest the launching of a book, “Climate Change and Bangladesh”, in the capital's Cirdap.
> The book, containing 14 articles of noted environmental experts and journalists, was published by the Centre for Development Communication (CDC) and edited by CDC Executive Director Muhammad Jahangir.
> 
> The German diplomat was also critical of coal-fired power stations which emit huge amounts of carbon. He blamed weak regulations for the excess amounts of carbon traditional brick kilns emit and for the pollution of rivers with industrial waste.
> 
> Clean energy must be promoted to prevent climate change and prevent the massive health expenses Bangladeshis incur, he said.
> He suggested focusing on alternative and renewable energy sources and pointed at Bhutan, Nepal and the Maldives which were harnessing hydroelectricity.
> 
> Bangladesh also has large untapped onshore and offshore gas reserves that need to be explored, he said, emphasising on eco-friendly solar energy, of which Germany is an advocate.
> 
> Nearly 25 percent of Germany's electricity production comes from renewable energy.
> He admitted that developed countries were mainly responsible for climate change but stated that developing countries like Bangladesh cannot just ignore their own responsibilities.
> 
> Journalist Mahfuzullah said while Bangladesh was a major victim of climate change, the fund meant for mitigation or adaptation to climate change was not being utilised efficiently while there were allegations of irregularities.
> 
> Dr Khaleq-uz-zaman, senior adviser for the Sustainable Energy for Development project of GIZ, a German development agency, said they were promoting a cooking stove in rural Bangladesh which can reduce fuel use by at least 50 percent and help prevent respiratory diseases like asthma.
> Bangladesh Environmental Journalists Forum Chairman Quamrul Islam Chowdhury and Institute of Environment and Development Executive Director Numan Ahmed Khan spoke at the programme, moderated by Muhammad Jahangir.
> 
> Published: 12:01 am Sunday, February 23, 2014
> 
> Last modified: 1:49 am Sunday, February 23, 2014
> 
> @eastwatch @iajdani ........your thoughts?


Wow! There goes my hope of buying a personal nuclear device

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

SarthakGanguly said:


> Wow! There goes my hope of buying a personal nuclear device



Please do not smash your head and break your teeth in happiness!


----------



## IamBengali

*Stop jaywalking, use escalator*
_First-ever facility at Banani foot bridge aims to test commuters_

_Staff Correspondent_




_The city corporation is installing this escalator in the capital's Banani at a cost of Tk 1.5-crore in the hope that more pedestrians will use the footbridge and avoid jaywalking. Photo: Anisur Rahman_


Dhaka North City Corporation is installing the country's first ever electric pedestrian escalator as part of a footbridge in the capital's Banani to encourage people to use overpass and prevent unsafe road crossing.
The Tk 1.5-crore escalator, imported from Malaysia, is being installed under a World Bank sponsored scheme, Clean Air and Sustainable Environment (CASE), which began in mid-2009.
The escalator, being built on a pilot basis, will connect Sainik Club and Banani road-11 across airport road.
It is intended to increase traffic mobility and reduce accidents by encouraging pedestrians, particularly the elderly people, to use the overhead bridge instead of transversely crossing the busy road, said Shehab Ullah, CASE project director.
The facility is expected to open to public this month and Dhaka North City Corporation will maintain it.
It, however, will not be useful for the physically challenged people, as it will only elevate the pedestrians onto the bridge and then they will have to take the manual staircase to get down.

It will also be difficult for those heading from Kakoli end to use the facility as the escalator is being fitted to the south side of the footbridge, said Abrar Simon, a resident of Banani. 

The north (Kakoli) side of the bridge will continue to have a pair of regular staircase.

* “We will survey how it impacts on pedestrian's behaviour,” said Shehab, adding, “If it achieves the desired goal, the city corporations may replicate it elsewhere as well.”*

A total of 23 new footbridges are being built on major thoroughfares in the capital under the CASE scheme, he said.
Shamsul Hoque, a professor of civil engineering at Buet, said the initiative itself was good but its sustainability depended on proper maintenance and continuity.
“It should not be a showy beginning of a miserable end, as it happens in Bangladesh in many cases,” he added.

*Published: *_12:01 am Wednesday, March 05, 2014_

_Stop jaywalking, use escalator | First-ever facility at Banani foot bridge aims to test commuters_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Why not BD welcomes Middle Eastern Investors to invest in Minneral exploration in Bangladesh and set up oil and gas refineries along with Power Plants and Industries like Cotton in BD. More over they can cooperate on Port Shipping and Ship Yards as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450334260118163457





STORY HIGHLIGHTS

Despite Bangladesh’s remarkable progress of lifting 16 million people out of poverty in the past decade, one-third of the population still live in poverty.
To support the poor and vulnerable, the Government of Bangladesh implements a number of public social safety net programs.
The Safety Net Systems for the Poorest (SNSP) Project aims to benefit 18 million poor people, by co-financing a portion of expenditures of major safety net programs while strengthening their effectiveness.
RELATED
WORLD BANK

Safety Net Systems for the Poorest Project Documents and Details
World Bank in Bangladesh
World Bank Bangladesh on Facebook
Existing studies suggest that some of Bangladesh’s safety net programs have shown to be effective at reducing poverty and improving gender outcomes. The *Bangladesh Safety Net System for the Poorest Project (SNSP)*aims to improve the equity, efficiency and transparency of five of the largest social safety net programs to benefit the poorest households.

*Challenge*

Despite Bangladesh’s remarkable progress of lifting 16 million people out of poverty in the past decade, poverty remains a stubborn problem, with about 47 million people living in poverty and 26 million in extreme poverty. To support the poor and vulnerable, the government of Bangladesh implements a number of public social safety net programs that involve spending more than 2% of GDP yearly. Despite these interventions, 70% of poor people still do not receive any safety net support, mainly due to shortcomings in identifying poor beneficiaries and weak program administration.

*Approach*

SNSP aims to benefit four million households, comprising of 18 million poor people, by financing a portion of expenditures of major safety net programs implemented by the Ministry of Disaster Management & Relief, while supporting efforts to strengthen their implementation effectiveness. SNSP offers a results-based financing modality, where the World Bank would partially reimburse government expenditures made under selected safety net programs against specific performance indicators. These include allocating increased resources to the poorest, particularly poor women, and introducing an objective system better to identify the poor and minimize targeting errors.

The project will also focus on expanding the provision of cash-based transfers through the banking system or other financial channels (i.e. using mobile banking or the Bangladesh Post Office’s cash card) as well as strengthen access to information and grievance redress mechanisms to enhance transparency in program implementation. Furthermore, SNSP will introduce the consolidation of program processes as well as program management information systems to ensure stronger implementation and monitoring of safety nets.

The five safety net programs the project will support include the Employment Generation Program for the Poorest (EGPP), Food for Works (FFW), Test Relief (TR), Gratuitous Relief (GR) and Vulnerable Group Feeding (VGF) programs. The project will also support the Statistics and Informatics Division to develop a database of poor households that would facilitate better targeting of benefits under these programs as well as that of other programs implementing by other agencies. The database would also contribute to improving the coordination among the different ministries and agencies involved in safety net implementation.

*Expected Results by 2017*


18 million poor people to benefit from more effective safety net programs.
5 large Government safety net programs supported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Skies said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450334260118163457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STORY HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> Despite Bangladesh’s remarkable progress of lifting 16 million people out of poverty in the past decade, one-third of the population still live in poverty.
> To support the poor and vulnerable, the Government of Bangladesh implements a number of public social safety net programs.
> The Safety Net Systems for the Poorest (SNSP) Project aims to benefit 18 million poor people, by co-financing a portion of expenditures of major safety net programs while strengthening their effectiveness.
> RELATED
> WORLD BANK
> 
> Safety Net Systems for the Poorest Project Documents and Details
> World Bank in Bangladesh
> World Bank Bangladesh on Facebook
> Existing studies suggest that some of Bangladesh’s safety net programs have shown to be effective at reducing poverty and improving gender outcomes. The *Bangladesh Safety Net System for the Poorest Project (SNSP)*aims to improve the equity, efficiency and transparency of five of the largest social safety net programs to benefit the poorest households.
> 
> *Challenge*
> 
> Despite Bangladesh’s remarkable progress of lifting 16 million people out of poverty in the past decade, poverty remains a stubborn problem, with about 47 million people living in poverty and 26 million in extreme poverty. To support the poor and vulnerable, the government of Bangladesh implements a number of public social safety net programs that involve spending more than 2% of GDP yearly. Despite these interventions, 70% of poor people still do not receive any safety net support, mainly due to shortcomings in identifying poor beneficiaries and weak program administration.
> 
> *Approach*
> 
> SNSP aims to benefit four million households, comprising of 18 million poor people, by financing a portion of expenditures of major safety net programs implemented by the Ministry of Disaster Management & Relief, while supporting efforts to strengthen their implementation effectiveness. SNSP offers a results-based financing modality, where the World Bank would partially reimburse government expenditures made under selected safety net programs against specific performance indicators. These include allocating increased resources to the poorest, particularly poor women, and introducing an objective system better to identify the poor and minimize targeting errors.
> 
> The project will also focus on expanding the provision of cash-based transfers through the banking system or other financial channels (i.e. using mobile banking or the Bangladesh Post Office’s cash card) as well as strengthen access to information and grievance redress mechanisms to enhance transparency in program implementation. Furthermore, SNSP will introduce the consolidation of program processes as well as program management information systems to ensure stronger implementation and monitoring of safety nets.
> 
> The five safety net programs the project will support include the Employment Generation Program for the Poorest (EGPP), Food for Works (FFW), Test Relief (TR), Gratuitous Relief (GR) and Vulnerable Group Feeding (VGF) programs. The project will also support the Statistics and Informatics Division to develop a database of poor households that would facilitate better targeting of benefits under these programs as well as that of other programs implementing by other agencies. The database would also contribute to improving the coordination among the different ministries and agencies involved in safety net implementation.
> 
> *Expected Results by 2017*
> 
> 
> 18 million poor people to benefit from more effective safety net programs.
> 5 large Government safety net programs supported.





IamBengali said:


> *Bangladesh way ahead of Pakistan *
> 
> (Report by Pakistani media)





Skies said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/450334260118163457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STORY HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> Despite Bangladesh’s remarkable progress of lifting 16 million people out of poverty in the past decade, one-third of the population still live in poverty.
> To support the poor and vulnerable, the Government of Bangladesh implements a number of public social safety net programs.
> The Safety Net Systems for the Poorest (SNSP) Project aims to benefit 18 million poor people, by co-financing a portion of expenditures of major safety net programs while strengthening their effectiveness.
> RELATED
> WORLD BANK
> 
> Safety Net Systems for the Poorest Project Documents and Details
> World Bank in Bangladesh
> World Bank Bangladesh on Facebook
> Existing studies suggest that some of Bangladesh’s safety net programs have shown to be effective at reducing poverty and improving gender outcomes. The *Bangladesh Safety Net System for the Poorest Project (SNSP)*aims to improve the equity, efficiency and transparency of five of the largest social safety net programs to benefit the poorest households.
> 
> *Challenge*
> 
> Despite Bangladesh’s remarkable progress of lifting 16 million people out of poverty in the past decade, poverty remains a stubborn problem, with about 47 million people living in poverty and 26 million in extreme poverty. To support the poor and vulnerable, the government of Bangladesh implements a number of public social safety net programs that involve spending more than 2% of GDP yearly. Despite these interventions, 70% of poor people still do not receive any safety net support, mainly due to shortcomings in identifying poor beneficiaries and weak program administration.
> 
> *Approach*
> 
> SNSP aims to benefit four million households, comprising of 18 million poor people, by financing a portion of expenditures of major safety net programs implemented by the Ministry of Disaster Management & Relief, while supporting efforts to strengthen their implementation effectiveness. SNSP offers a results-based financing modality, where the World Bank would partially reimburse government expenditures made under selected safety net programs against specific performance indicators. These include allocating increased resources to the poorest, particularly poor women, and introducing an objective system better to identify the poor and minimize targeting errors.
> 
> The project will also focus on expanding the provision of cash-based transfers through the banking system or other financial channels (i.e. using mobile banking or the Bangladesh Post Office’s cash card) as well as strengthen access to information and grievance redress mechanisms to enhance transparency in program implementation. Furthermore, SNSP will introduce the consolidation of program processes as well as program management information systems to ensure stronger implementation and monitoring of safety nets.
> 
> The five safety net programs the project will support include the Employment Generation Program for the Poorest (EGPP), Food for Works (FFW), Test Relief (TR), Gratuitous Relief (GR) and Vulnerable Group Feeding (VGF) programs. The project will also support the Statistics and Informatics Division to develop a database of poor households that would facilitate better targeting of benefits under these programs as well as that of other programs implementing by other agencies. The database would also contribute to improving the coordination among the different ministries and agencies involved in safety net implementation.
> 
> *Expected Results by 2017*
> 
> 
> 18 million poor people to benefit from more effective safety net programs.
> 5 large Government safety net programs supported.



GDP growth may cross 6pc | BBS makes preliminary estimate for this fiscal year

*GDP growth may cross 6pc*
_BBS makes preliminary estimate for this fiscal year_

_Rejaul Karim Byron_


Economic growth is likely to cross the 6 percent-mark this fiscal year despite the incapacitating political turmoil in the first half, according to a draft estimate by the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics.

If the new base year of 2005-06 is considered, the GDP growth for fiscal 2013-14 is likely to be around 6.2 percent, down from its earlier estimation of 6.5 percent, according to a planning ministry official.

Using the same base year, the World Bank computed the GDP growth to be 5.4 percent and Bangladesh Bank 5.7 percent to 6.1 percent.

BBS officials said the GDP growth rate will be published using the new base year this year to reflect the changes the economy has underwent over the years. Six additional sectors have been to the economy in the new base year to take the total number of sectors to 21.

As new activities were included the GDP size is bound to increase, the BBS officials added. The BBS provisional estimate is at the final stage and is expected to be forwarded to the planning minister in a couple of days for his approval.

The state-run statistical agency's provisional estimate using the new base year for last fiscal year though turned out to be off the mark: it expected the GDP to grow by 6.18 percent but in reality it registered growth of 5.98 percent.

Meanwhile, the development update released by the WB last month said the political turmoil, stagnating private investment and declining remittance will cost the economy this year.

Remittance declined 4.78 percent year-on-year in the first ten months of the fiscal year, while the total loss to the economy by the political turmoil is around $1.4 billion, according to WB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

What's with Bangladesh changing its base year to make its economy look big? Is this some kind of a Government joke or something?

Just work hard people, very hard and Insha'Allah you'll see the growth that you desire for your nation.


----------



## BDforever

SUPARCO said:


> What's with Bangladesh changing its base year to make its economy look big? Is this some kind of a Government joke or something?


LoL it is part of Economy measurement technique. It is method to revise GDP factors in every 10 years because within this time many new industries opened up or some industries closed down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

SUPARCO said:


> What's with Bangladesh changing its base year to make its economy look big? Is this some kind of a Government joke or something?
> 
> Just work hard people, very hard and Insha'Allah you'll see the growth that you desire for your nation.



The purpose of upgrading the economic base year is just not to look bigger. How about India? Its base year is 2010-11, as far as I know, and ours is 2005-06, still behind. What is your take in the India base year?


----------



## Bilal9

World Bank forecasts 5.4% GDP growth rate | Priyo News

Even with Bangladesh economy suffering a loss of $1.4 billion due to the poll-related political turmoil it is still ahead of most countries in South Asia except Sri Lanka. The WB has projected India’s GDP growth at 4.8 percent, 3.8 percent for Nepal, 3.4 percent for Pakistan, and 7.4 percent for Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Bilal9 said:


> World Bank forecasts 5.4% GDP growth rate | Priyo News
> 
> Even with Bangladesh economy suffering a loss of $1.4 billion due to the poll-related political turmoil it is still ahead of most countries in South Asia except Sri Lanka. The WB has projected India’s GDP growth at 4.8 percent, 3.8 percent for Nepal, 3.4 percent for Pakistan, and 7.4 percent for Sri Lanka.




BD is a unitary state and so would be better able to develop than muli-ethnic states to our West. It is no surprise that unitary Sri Lanka is the leader here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

UKBengali said:


> BD is a unitary state and so would be better able to develop than muli-ethnic states to our West. It is no surprise that unitary Sri Lanka is the leader here.



It's now almost 43 years since independence. How come that ideology hasn't already materialised?


----------



## UKBengali

SUPARCO said:


> It's now almost 43 years since independence. How come that ideology hasn't already materialised?



BD GDP/capita this year is nearly 1200 dollars.

Pakistan is at 1300 dollars this year.

BD GDP/capita is growing more than twice as fast as Pakistan - around 5% a year in BD and 2% in Pakistan and so in a few years BD will have higher living standards than Pakistan. India will take a bit longer but multi-ethnic states are no match for unitary states in economic development.


----------



## Cyberian

UKBengali said:


> BD GDP/capita this year is nearly 1200 dollars.
> 
> Pakistan is at 1300 dollars this year.
> 
> BD GDP/capita is growing more than twice as fast as Pakistan - around 5% a year in BD and 2% in Pakistan and so in a few years BD will have higher living standards than Pakistan. India will take a bit longer but multi-ethnic states are no match for unitary states in economic development.



I shall repeat my earlier question:

"... It's now almost 43 years since independence. How come that ideology hasn't already materialised? ..."


----------



## Contrarian

Bilal9 said:


> World Bank forecasts 5.4% GDP growth rate | Priyo News
> 
> Even with Bangladesh economy suffering a loss of $1.4 billion due to the poll-related political turmoil it is still ahead of most countries in South Asia except Sri Lanka. The WB has projected India’s GDP growth at 4.8 percent, 3.8 percent for Nepal, 3.4 percent for Pakistan, and 7.4 percent for Sri Lanka.


Are you trying to score points here foolish boy?
Because we hope that Bangladesh crosses 7% GDP growth rate!


----------



## UKBengali

SUPARCO said:


> I shall repeat my earlier question:
> 
> "... It's now almost 43 years since independence. How come that ideology hasn't already materialised? ..."



Dude, what is your problem?

The passing _will_ happen within a few years.

BD is at 1200 with Pakistan at 1300 dollars now. BD GDP/capita growth is at 5% a year and Pakistan at 2% a year.

BD suffered from very low growth in the 1970s and 1980s mainly due to the legacy of the Pakistan period. It needed a couple of decades in order to build up industry that allowed it to earn capital that is needed to propel the economy forward.



Contrarian said:


> Are you trying to score points here foolish boy?
> Because we hope that Bangladesh crosses 7% GDP growth rate!



Actually BD economy will grow slightly above 6% this financial according to the government.

Organisations like World Bank always underestimate the growth rate of BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

UKBengali said:


> Dude, what is your problem?
> 
> The passing _will_ happen within a few years.
> 
> BD is at 1200 with Pakistan at 1300 dollars now. BD GDP/capita growth is at 5% a year and Pakistan at 2% a year. ...



My brother Bangladeshi in UK, look at this table. What do you see?







Source of the above data can be found here: List of countries by past and future GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



UKBengali said:


> ... BD suffered from very low growth in the 1970s and 1980s mainly due to the legacy of the Pakistan period. It needed a couple of decades in order to build up industry that allowed it to earn capital that is needed to propel the economy forward. ...



Which legacy are we talking about here exactly? Is that the legacy where Pakistan lost more than half of it's population after 1971, which meant losing more than half of it's workforce, lost 1/6 of it's territory, faced war and annexation from Afghanistan, nuclear threat from India, crippling sanctions from the United States, invasion from the Soviet Union, occupation of territory by India, more sanctions from the United States and finally facing NATO in Afghanistan.

Just look at the above table and look at the GDP for 1971 and 1972 for both countries. In the last 43 years, Bangladesh's GDP has only contracted for two years (1981 and 1982) while Pakistan's GDP has contracted at least six times (1997, 1998, 1999, 2001, 2002 and 2009).

Despite the sudden and huge population rise in Pakistan, Bangladesh has been unable to surpass us. What's your excuse?


----------



## UKBengali

@SUPARCO :

Pakistan population is approaching 200 million with BD at around 150 million.

You need to look at GDP/capita and not overall GDP now since there is no real equivalence in population.

BD is now 100 dollars behind Pakistan now and is sure to surpass in next few years.
Remember Pakistan was appreciably wealthier than BD in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

UKBengali said:


> @SUPARCO :
> 
> Pakistan population is approaching 200 million with BD at around 150 million.
> 
> You need to look at GDP/capita and not overall GDP now since there is no real equivalence in population.
> 
> BD is now 100 dollars behind Pakistan now and is sure to surpass in next few years.
> Remember Pakistan was appreciably wealthier than BD in 1971.








Source

Black economy more than half of formal: FBR study - thenews.com.pk
The Secret Strength of Pakistan's Economy - Businessweek

Considering the above reports which are in regards to the 2008-2009 financial year, if we apply the 36% unregistered economy to last year's Pakistani GDP ($238 billion) then our GDP for the financial year 2012-2013 stands at $320 billion. Divided that by the 184 million Pakistani population and you get the per capita rate of $1,759.


----------



## UKBengali

@SUPARCO : Every country has a black economy.

Anyway, if only for balance of power reasons in South Asia, BD wants a strong Pakistan.

I happen to think that BD will surpass Pakistan this decade but Pakistan has a good chance of resurpassing BD next decade but it needs a sustained long-term focus on using its agricultural and other natural resources for economic growth.

Next decade, with rivalling China on economic might, Pakistan will have a wealthy ally to help it if it can make proper use of them.


----------



## R2D2

*MAFTA

Multilateral Agreement for a Free Trade Alliance*

I propose formation of an economic block MAFTA composed of Pakistan, China, Afghanistan, Russia, Iran, Turkey, Bangla Desh, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, UAE, CARs, Brazil, Indonesia, Malaysia, Venezuella, Japan, Cuba, Bolivia, Ireland, Brunei Dar as Salam and Palestinian Authority for free trade without or reduced customs duties.

A MAFTA secretariat should be formed in Istanbul or Kuala Lumpur to coordinate all the activites.

Pakistan and Afghanistan in particular can benefit from adaptation of the advanced technologies from brotherly countries. An example is the recent Metro Bus project in various cities of Punjab with the help of Turkey.

Malaysia and Indonesia are rich in Palm oil and can meet the needs of member countries. Malaysia is also ahead in technology.

Pakistan is a big exporter of Textile and Leather goods.

Brazil is an important member of BRICS group and the biggest exporter in south America.

Saudi Arabia, Iran and Venezuela are major exporters of crude oil. Russia is also a big exporter of gas and can supply Pakistan through its purchased gas from Turkmenistan.

Japan is the technological giant of the East and is already helping Pakistan in various projects.

Cuba is known for its independent policy and is the leading voice of the leftist world and will help us in gaining more space and allies diplomatically. The Cuban doctors performed selflessly during the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan.

Republic of Ireland is known for its independent foreign policy on the European mainland as opposed to Britain which is always toeing the American line.

Iran has patched up its differences with America and is emerging on world stage as a mature power.

Turkey is leading the Muslim world in moderate thought, technology, foreign investment and outreach.


----------



## Muslimdaughter

It recommended ensuring an institutional structure to sustain existing policy ahead of the general election expected to be held by the end of this year.


----------



## extra terrestrial

muslimdaughter said:


> It recommended ensuring an institutional structure to sustain existing policy ahead of the general election expected to be held by the end of this year.



general election expected to be held by the end of this year? where?


----------



## extra terrestrial

Garment orders on the rebound | Bangladesh records 18th year-on-year increase in last 19 months

Work orders from international buyers are picking up with the return of political stability in Bangladesh after the January 5 national elections, exporters said yesterday.
Garment makers aim to achieve the export growth target at the end of the year, given there are no further political upheavals.
Bangladesh, the second largest garment exporter after China, shipped knitwear items worth $7 billion and $7.18 billion of woven items, registering year-on-year growth of 18.13 percent and 17.32 percent in July-January, according to data from the Export Promotion Bureau.
The country shipped more than $2.24 billion of clothing overseas in January, 7.09 percent more than a year earlier. This advance marks the eighteenth year-on-year increase in the last nineteen months, buoyed by gains in exports of both woven and knitwear, data shows.
“There is no shortage of work orders in my factory. I will be able to achieve the targeted 10-15 percent export growth in 2014, compared with the previous year,” said David Hasanat, managing director of Viyellatex Group, a leading garment exporter.
“I could have executed more orders if I had more capacity in my factory. However, we have price pressure from the international retailers, even though our cost of production increased manifold last year.”
“We have proved ourselves to be resilient as we could ship goods on time, even amid political turmoil. This is part of the reason why retailers are placing more orders with us,” Hasanat said.
With Bangladesh tentatively on track to ship an unprecedented amount of clothing abroad in 2014, the country also may import record amounts of both textiles and cotton in response. Given that the country grows little cotton of its own, the local textile and apparel sector is almost entirely dependent on imports of the fibre to spin.
Cotton consumption in Bangladesh may rise 8.75 percent to 870,000 tonnes in fiscal 2014-15 with higher demand for garments, according to a report by Economist Intelligence Unit.
“In 2013, we achieved 18 percent export growth and I am expecting 34 percent this year, as our new units have already gone into production,” said MA Jabbar, managing director of DBL Group that makes clothes for H&M and Wal-Mart.
“Even during the political crisis, I had no problems with getting work orders, but I faced difficulties in shipping the goods as transportation came to a halt during that time.”

“The situation is definitely better now. I have booked plenty of orders for the next season,” said Momin Mondol, managing director of Mondol Group that exported $225 million of garments last year. Mondol expects his company's exports would grow at least 10 percent year-on-year.
“Facing higher demand from retailers, I am expanding my production capacity.”
“Our exports will be hampered due to inspection by the Accord and Alliance as many factories will have to stop work during inspections,” said Abdus Salam Murshedy, managing director of Envoy Group.
Bangladesh will face challenges in the European market as the trade bloc has awarded trade preferences to Pakistan too for the same products, Murshedy said.
Currently, Bangladesh enjoys zero-duty benefits from the EU under the generalised system of preferences scheme. Pakistan won the GSP status from the EU for 75 of its items, effective since January.
Retailers are not interested in increasing prices although the cost of production has increased due to a 77 percent wage hike, Murshedy added. Atiqul Islam, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said: “We want fair prices from the retailers as our costs of production have increased.”

ConocoPhillips expects 5-7 Tcf gas in 2 offshore blocks | 24 News | Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

US oil major ConocoPhillips expects a potential reserve of 5-7 trillion cubic feet (Tcf) natural gas at the two deep sea blocks-DS -08-10 and DS-08-11-where it conducted 2D seismic survey under production sharing contract (PSC) with theBangladesh government. “Conoco officials have informed me they are expecting 5-7 Tcf gas in the two deep sea blocks,” State Minister for Power Nasrul Hamid toldreporters on Wednesday at his ministry. A ConocoPhillips delegation recently met the State Minister and placed its request to the government on the price review issue, according to a news agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

New Builds at Western Marine Shipyard:

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Bangladesh Shipbuilding Industries

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Bangladesh Shipbuilding Industries

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Bangladesh Shipbuilding Industries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I am going to link some recent new commercial architectural projects in Dhaka. These are ongoing for this year only (since February). The last link on the bottom has a composite image with almost all projects.










SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Projects-Part 4


----------



## extra terrestrial

*GDP growth to hover around 6.5pc*
*GDP growth to hover around 6.5pc | BB says in new monetary policy*

Bangladesh Bank has forecast the country's economic growth will remain between 6.2 percent and 6.5 percent in the current fiscal year, though the government has set the growth target at 7.3 percent.
The central bank in its half-yearly monetary policy also aims to bring the inflation rate down to 6.5 percent, which the government says would be 6 percent.
The BB plans to keep the ceiling for private sector credit growth at 14

percent by December this year, against 15 percent in the same month last year.
The monetary policy is investment-friendly and a cautious stance was taken focusing on inflation, BB Governor Atiur Rahman said at a press conference yesterday.
Zahid Hussain, lead economist at the World Bank's Dhaka office, praised the BB stance, saying it has set monetary growth targets in line with realistic growth and inflation targets.


----------



## Bilal9

Zahid Hussain is a brilliant academician/economist and the World Bank is lucky to have him. He used to teach at North South University and maybe still does.


----------



## Bilal9

Details of two projects at Western Marine (one naval, one civil):

Type of Ship:
Offshore Patrol Vessel

Customer:
JGH Marine A/S, Denmark

Owner & Operator :
Kenyan Ministry of Fisheries, Livestock & Agriculture

*Hull No.:* WMShL- 131
*IMO No:* 0

*Principal Dimension:*

Length OA: 54.7
Length BP: 50.90m
Depth: 4.50m
Displacement: 350 tons
Draft molded: 2.20m
Lightweight: 500tons
Service speed:35knots
Range: 1500 nautical miles
Daily fuel consumption: 3.6 tons/day (incl. electrical load)
Crew: 12
Passenger: 60
*Main Engine*

Maker: MTU/Niigata/MAN B&W
Number: 2 for Controllable Pitch propeller & 1 for Waterjet propulsion
Output: 2X4000kW for CPP & 2720kW for Waterjet
*Auxiliary Engine and Alternators*

Auxiliary Engine Maker Northern Lights
Output: 125 kW
Alternator Maker: Leroy Somer
Number: 02
*Propeller*

Material: G-CuAI10Fe5Ni5-C (CU 3)
Type: Controllable Pitch Propeller
Number: 02
*Others*

Gearbox: Finnoy Gear & Propeller A/S, Norway
Propulsion Maker: Finnoy Gear & Propeller A/S, Norway






The design for the OPV was developed by Western Marine together with a South African design firm which specializes in design of OPVs & high speed crafts. The vessel will be built under Class Bureau Veritas.

The 55m OPV is being optimized to sail at a maximum sustained speed of 35 knots. The propulsion system is a robust hybrid system comprised of a combined controllable-pitch propeller & water jet system. The ship will have a range of more than 1,500 Nautical Miles in the Indian Ocean on the East African coast to ensure safety of Kenyan-flagged Fishing Vessels. The OPV will be equipped with fully automated & electromagnetically compatible navigation equipment. She will also be equipped with a helipad supporting landings & takeoffs of a 5 Metric Ton helicopter.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

Although description of this SOLAS project was described earlier - we have new pictures which should be educational for those interested in shipbuilding.

Hull No.: WMShL- 130
IMO No: 9724934

Principal Dimension:
Length OA: 44.32m (appx)
Length BP: 38.56m (appx)
Breadth MLD: 9.90m (appx)
Design draft: 2.60m
Depth to weather deck: 4.10m
Depth to deck & atside deck: 6.60m
Weight & drafts
Lightship: 434 tons (appx)
Deadweight on 2.60m draft: 175 tons (min)
Displacement on 2.60m draft: 628.5 tons (appx)
Capacities
Marine diesel oil: 46m3 (min)
Lubricating oil: 3m3 (min)
Water ballast: 90m3
Grey water: 3m3 (min)
Fresh water: 40m3
10 feet container: 5 NTS
Break bulk cargo area: 40m2
Others
Service speed on design draft: 11.50 knots (85% MCR)
Engine power: 2 X 480 kW
Shaft generator: 2 X 150 kW
Aux Engine: 1 X 110 kW
Emergency genset: 1 X 80 kW
Cargo crane: 3.6 tons @ 12m outreach
Complement
Passengers (international service): 60
Crew: 10
Senior Officers: 2
Classification and Rules & Regulations
Class: Lloyd’s Register
Class Notation: *100A1, Passenger Ferry, *IWS, LMC
Additional Notation: ECO (R, IHM, EEDI) PCAC (2,3), PSMRL
Flag: Maritime Cook Islands (MCI)
Vessel is intended to operate on Unrestricted International Service as a Multi-purpose Passenger and Cargo Vessel for the transportation of passengers and cargo.

Vessel route provision
Apia to Tokelau
Interisland services in Tokelau
Occasional voyages to New Zealand







Series of sequential assembly shots,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

With the shipbuilding sector covered in a microcosm above - let's move onto personal electronics.

The State-owned Telephone manufacturing enterprise "Telephone Shilpa Sangstha" (50 some odd years old) has recently started manufacturing Cellphone handsets in Bangladesh (various Bar and SmartPhone types). Of course all the innards (components) are from China but nonetheless it's a great start. One of their better models shown below which sells for about Tk. 12,000/-.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> With the shipbuilding sector covered in a microcosm above - let's move onto personal electronics.
> 
> The State-owned Telephone manufacturing enterprise "Telephone Shilpa Sangstha" (50 some odd years old) has recently started manufacturing Telephone handsets in Bangladesh. Of course all the innards (components) are from China but nonetheless it's a great start. One of their better models shown below which sells for about Tk. 12,000/-.



One step at a time, garments > leather > white goods > light engineering > ship building > tech services > one step at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Walton Bangladesh Manufacturing Process for Motorcycle, Refrigerator, Freezer and Aircon.











Walton TVC for Locally manufactured Android Mobile Handsets showing models,


----------



## Bilal9

Walton Showroom in Nepal market,






Walton TVC for LED and LCD TVs,






Funniest TVC I have ever watched (locally made Walton 'SuperBike')

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

In the next decade or so, Walton is going to be a major exporter of consumer goods. Hope they can setup some collaborations with universities around the country to encourage RnD and innovation.


----------



## Bilal9

A lot of the newer architectural marvels in Dhaka were posted in the General Media section. Here's the link (take a look),

Midrise Architecture in Dhaka Bangladesh


----------



## extra terrestrial

*Export to Japan on rise | Bangladeshi leather, apparel products see higher demand*

*Export to Japan on rise*
_Bangladeshi leather, apparel products see higher demand_

Japan has turned into a major export destination for Bangladeshi products as exports to the Far Eastern country are on the rise, thanks to an increased demand for apparel and leather items at competitive prices.
Riding on the back of generalised system of preferences, exports from Bangladesh to Japan increased by 14.90 percent to $862.08 million in 2013-14 fiscal year from $750.27 million in the previous FY, according to the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB).
Against this backdrop, Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is coming to Bangladesh tomorrow on a two-day visit to discuss a spectrum of bilateral issues.
And trade talks are likely to be a veritable focal point as chiefs of major Japanese multinational corporations are expected to be in the entourage of Abe during his maiden visit to Bangladesh.
Export of readymade garment, leather and footwear items constitutes the lion's share of the increased earnings from Japanese market.
Bangladesh shipped apparels worth $572.27 million to Japan in 2013-14 fiscal year. The figure was $478.49 million the previous fiscal, according to the EPB.
A meagre $74.37 million was earned by exporting garment products to Japan in 2008-09 fiscal. This means, the earning shot up more than seven times in just five years, thanks to the "China Plus One" policy that the Japan government adopted in 2008 with a view to reducing overdependence on China.
Japan has a $35 billion market of apparels and Chinese exporters hold 80 percent share of this huge market.

With the adoption of the new policy, Japanese importers started outsourcing garment items and other products from Bangladesh and other neighbouring countries, the industry insiders said.
And Bangladeshi exporters want to seize this golden opportunity.
“We can easily double our garment export to Japan within a year. We need proper branding of our country and our products as the Japanese customers are very quality conscious,” said Fazlul Hoque, former president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association.
The Japanese premier's visit will help boost bilateral trades, he hoped.
The Japanese government has already given a lot of trade benefits to Bangladesh. So, now is the time for the private sector entrepreneurs of this country to explore the potentials of the Japanese market, said the former chief of the apex platform of garment makers.
“We should also work to attract more Japanese investment,” Hoque added.
The last fiscal year also saw a significant rise in the export of non-garment products to Japan.
In 2013-14 FY, the earning of Bangladesh from exporting leather goods and footwear products to Japan stood at $138.24 million, 65.35 percent higher from a year back.
Saiful Islam, managing director of Picard Bangladesh that makes shoes and leather accessories, said the export rise was largely because of the relaxation of rules of origin by the Japan government. “Japan might be our next export destination for leather goods and footwear items,” Islam said.
Expressing similar hopes, Akhtaruzzaman, managing director of Pacific Quality Control Co Ltd that inspects the quality of garment and other items meant for exporting to Japan, suggested some ways to make this a reality.
“We should reduce lead-time [shipment deadline] to increase export to Japan. Or else, our competitor countries like Vietnam and Indonesia, which are geographically close to Japan, will have an edge over us,” he said.
Meanwhile, many Japanese investors are interested in trying their luck in automobile, garment and fabrics, electronics and fast-moving consumer goods sectors in Bangladesh, according to an official of Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO).
Investment proposals worth $1.2 billion from Japan are pending with the Board of Investment in Bangladesh for a long time, said the JETRO official.
Besides the surge in export earnings, the import picture too gives a reason to cheer. In 2012-13 FY, Bangladesh imported goods worth $1.19 billion from Japan while the amount was $1.45 billion the previous year, according to Bangladesh Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

With some in the Bangladesh media providing very concrete proof of Indian interference in the foreign policy in Bangladesh (which includes export and import tariff policy), people in Bangladesh are justifiably expressing doubt whether the Japanese investment proposals are going to be followed through in a speedy manner. JETRO has already been complaining of the Bangladesh Govt. dragging their feet on many Japanese investment proposals.

I think if New Delhi has the proper strategy in mind (which is a busy productive Bangladesh) and does not want India's backyard to devolve into a Jihadi haven (another unproductive and problematic Kashmir as a thorn on their side), they will hopefully not interfere in Bangladesh' industrialization by dictating policies to the SHW Govt. Also - Indian Govt. will try to make Bangladesh more attractive to Indian business people - which they are already doing, to avail of the cheap and plentiful skilled labor as well as Tax benefits. Witness Bajaj and Hero Motorcycle's investments in Bangladesh. This sort of constructive engagement is to be welcomed by businesspeople in both India and Bangladesh.

What Bangladesh has to do is set up special EPZ's (SEZ's in India) for specific countries (Separate Indian and Japanese EPZ's like the Korean EPZ in CTG) and provide safe duty-free production zones free of hartals and bandhs, as well as provide a robust transport infrastructure (similar to Inland River Container terminals and river container ship facilities already built in NarayanGanj).


----------



## Bilal9

A new Inland ship (MT Saira 1500 DWT Oil Tanker) being launched at NarayanGanj Engg. & Shipyard Ltd. (NESL). This is shipbuilding at its most common basic level. Thirty or forty tankers and cargo vessels of this type are made in local shipyards every year. Witness the high risk lashing release!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=496998593776950

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh PR film

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

And more World Standard GL class vessels being built at Western Marine...excuse the atrocious pronunciation...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Western Marine has launched its most recent creation, a 300 Pax ALUMINUM CATAMARAN FERRY for a customer in Tanzania,

Stats:
• Length 37.50m
• Breadth: 11.50m
• Depth: 3.80m
• Draught: 1.70m
• Passenger capacity: 308
• Speed: 22knots
• Engine Power: 2X1140KW @ 1840 RPM











This was the same catamaran as reported earlier





Western Marine Shipyard Limited was visited by Indian High Commissioner H. E. Mr. Pankaj Saran on 15 Feb 2014.





Now five months later - Western Marine Shipyard Limited was again visited by a delegation from National Defence College (NDC), India & Asst. High Commissioner of India in Bangladesh on 26 Aug, 2014.






The Indians are certainly becoming interested (defense sector). Why is the big question...

In my opinion I'd be more enthusiastic if the private shipyards became more interested than the defence people. I'd be interested to see whether they let Bangladesh' High commissioner or our defense college folks visit Pipavav Shipyard or any other large shipyard in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bus travel - Bangladesh Eesh-tyle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## extra terrestrial

Trade confidence rises sharply | Bangladesh gains 38 points on HSBC index

*Trade confidence rises sharply*
_Bangladesh gains 38 points on HSBC index_

_Star Business Report_






Bangladesh's trade confidence rose sharply, by 38 points in six months, which is the second highest among 23 countries globally.
The jump was due to growing demand for its garments from Western buyers and the recent initiatives aimed at making the country's apparel factories safer, according to a survey.
HSBC's latest Trade Confidence Index, which was published yesterday, shows that Bangladesh's score increased to 141 in the first half of 2014, from 103 in the second half of 2013.
Only Egypt is ahead of Bangladesh as the economic climate in the largest Arab country improved in recent times.
Bangladesh outpaced the UAE, India, Indonesia, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Vietnam, Ireland, Mexico, China, the UK, Brazil, Canada, Malaysia, Poland, the USA, Singapore, Germany, Hong Kong, Australia, France and Argentina.
"The authorities are introducing more safety regulations to the garments sector and this appears to have provided an additional boost to confidence," the banking giant said in a report.
The Trade Confidence Index is prepared by London-based TNS, the world leader in market research, global market information and business analysis, for 23 countries, and is the largest trade confidence survey globally.
The current survey comprises six-month views of 5,200 exporters, importers and traders from small and mid-market enterprises on trade volume, buyer and supplier risks, the need for trade finance, access to trade finance and the impact of foreign exchange on their business.
The fieldwork was conducted between May and July this year and gauged sentiment and expectations on trade activity and business growth in the next six months.

The survey report said shipments from Bangladesh rose 11.9 percent year-on-year in 2013 and went up at a similar pace in the first five months of 2014.
More than 70 percent of the survey respondents said the outlook for trade volumes will improve over the next six months, with almost 80 percent expecting the currency to have a favourable impact on business growth over this period.
About 40 percent of the respondents said that Europe, Bangladesh's biggest trading partner, offers the best opportunity for business growth over the next six months, while one-third point to Asia and 17 percent to North America.
More than a third of the respondents expect demand in key markets to be higher over the next six months, while more than 16 percent generally feel more confident about the coming months.
The US dollar is the currency of choice for more than 85 percent of the survey respondents. Nearly 80 percent see currency movements having a positive impact on trade over the next six months, while more than two thirds see trade agreements as favourable for international business.
But around a quarter of the respondents cited high costs of logistics, shipping and storage as potential constraints on business growth.
On the longer term outlook on Bangladesh, HSBC expects the country to grow rapidly over the remainder of the current decade, and investment, particularly in infrastructure, will continue to rise strongly to support this.
It said industrial machinery is the second largest import sector behind textiles and will continue out to 2030 with the sector contributing almost 20 percent to Bangladesh's import growth.
China, India, Korea and Indonesia will be Bangladesh's fastest growing import partners, taking advantage of geographical proximity, the survey report said. The US, Germany and the UK are Bangladesh's top export partners and this will remain unchanged out to 2030, thanks to strong demand from the West for garments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka software start-up scene documentary:


----------



## extra terrestrial

ADB lifts economic growth forecast for Bangladesh






The Asian Development Bank has revised upwards its economic growth forecast for Bangladesh -- to 6.4 percent from 6.2 percent -- for the current fiscal year.

The latest projection is still much lower than the government's 7.3 percent target.

All major economic indicators of Bangladesh have been showing a sign of improvement for the past several months, according to ADB's update report launched yesterday at its Dhaka office.

The report has also projected a current account surplus and said inflation will remain within the target of the government.

“We are very positive on Bangladesh's growth prospect this year,” Mohammad Zahid Hossain, principal economist of ADB for Bangladesh, said at a press conference at their office.

Hossain presented the findings on the Asian Development Outlook Update 2014 at the briefing where ADB Country Director Kazuhiko Higuchi was present.

“Imports of capital machinery and raw materials are improving. After restructuring, export is also increasing,” Hossain said.
http://j.mp/Kaspersky-Lab-Bangladesh/
Yet, there are binding limitations in the economy, the report said.

Infrastructure constraints, such as inadequate supply of power and inability to mobilse resources, and political unrest could dampen investor confidence and economic activities, it said.

Bangladesh witnessed a slowdown in economic activities for more than a year centring the national elections held in January this year. Even after the elections, businesses were not getting their confidence back. Private sector credit growth went down to a 13-year low at 10.4 percent in February. But things started to turn around in the past several months and private credit growth rose to 12.3 percent in June.

“As economic reforms took hold, and despite political disruption prior to national elections, growth and exports beat projections,” the ADB report said.

The Manila-based development bank said industrial growth will improve to 9.2 percent this fiscal year from the previous year's 8.4 percent, due to higher exports and stronger domestic demand, supported by a rise in remittances.

The services sector is also estimated to grow 5.9 percent, slightly more than 5.8 percent in fiscal 2013-14.

The ADB report said continued policy support will boost agricultural growth to 3.5 percent from 3.3 percent a year ago.

The external current account is projected to show a larger surplus of 1.5 percent of gross domestic product in fiscal 2014-15, with higher growth in exports and remittances.

Export growth is expected to rise to 13 percent, up from 12 percent in the previous year.

“Improvements in wages, working conditions, labour rights and building and safety standards will enhance buyers' confidence in the Bangladesh garment industry and boost exports,” the report said.

Import is also projected to be higher at 15 percent in fiscal 2014-15, compared to 8.9 percent a year ago.

The inflow of remittances, which declined 1.6 percent last fiscal year, is projected to increase 7 percent in the current year.

The ADB also said average inflation will slow down to 6.5 percent from 7.4 percent a year ago, mainly due to easing supply constraints, a better crop outlook, large stock of food grains and a supportive monetary policy.

It said lower food prices on the international market and stable oil prices will contribute to a fall in the inflation rate.

The ADB report, however, detected some potential risks to these projections on the Bangladesh economy.

It said inability to mobilise domestic and foreign resources could affect the government's development spending. Costlier bank borrowing could fuel inflation and renewed political unrest could dampen investor confidence and economic activities, the report said.

“Bangladesh has higher growth potential, which is not possible to utilise without a jump in investment. Skills deficit is another major challenge for Bangladesh to grow at a faster rate,” Hossain said.

Investment has remained virtually stagnant between 25 percent and 26 percent of GDP over the past several years. Analysts said investment needs to be raised to at least 32 percent to achieve 7 percent or more economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

I think GDP growth rate will surpass 7% this year for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Jamuna Future Park new images. 

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Jamuna Future Park - Largest Shopping Mall in South Asia


----------



## Bilal9

Jamuna Future Park new images

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Jamuna Future Park - Largest Shopping Mall in South Asia


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh 'wildly adopting’ technology: Bill Gates - bdnews24.com

SkyscraperCity - View Single Post - Dhaka Cityscapes - Part 6


----------



## Bilal9

Walton - that bizarre Bangladeshi brand is branching off into weirder and weirder items.

Behold the 'WalPad' 8 Primo version (8") w/Android Kitkat (mini iPad clone). And from the same product line (double door refrigerator)???










Other items such as Fuzzy Logic Rice cookers???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

BD economy according to IMF(October 2014):
186.5 Billion USD.
Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

kaykay said:


> BD economy according to IMF(October 2014):
> 186.5 Billion USD.
> Report for Selected Countries and Subjects


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bangladesh forex reserves again top $22 billion - bdnews24.com

*Foreign exchange reserves at Bangladesh Bank have again crossed $22 billion.*

According to Bangladesh Bank, the reserves stood at $22.02 billion at the closing of Wednesday’s transactions.









The central bank’s Forex Reserves and Treasury Management Department General Manager Kazi Saidur Rahman said ‘positive trend’ of export earnings and increased flow of remittance ahead of the Eid-ul-Azha and Durga Puja fuelled the rise.

The reserves had reached record $22 billion on Aug 7 but went down after Bangladesh cleared Asian Clearing Union (ACU) import bills.

According to the central bank, remittance inflow during the first three months of the current fiscal year, beginning on July 1, registered 22 percent increase over the same period.

In July, Bangladeshis living abroad sent home $1.48 billion, the highest for any month.

On the other hand, exports in the 2013-14 fiscal year fetched Tk $30.18 billion, 12 percent higher than the previous FY’s figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Remarkable progress achieved in Bangladesh regarding workplace safety and worker security

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Shipbuilding backward linkage industries being strengthened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

*Summit to highlight Bangladesh's success to foreign investors*

*SCB, City Bank to sponsor the event in Singapore

Star Business Report*

*



*
Jim McCabe, CEO of Standard Chartered Bangladesh, speaks at a press conference yesterday to announce Bangladesh Investment Summit to be held in Singapore. Sohail RK Hussain, CEO of City Bank, is also seen. Photo: Star

A daylong summit to tell Bangladesh's success story and lure in foreign investors is set to take place early next month in Singapore, Asia's financial hub. 

Dubbed the second Bangladesh Investment Summit in Asia, the forum, which is expected to be attended by nearly 300 Asia-based delegates, will be an important platform for businesses and policymakers to showcase Bangladesh as an exciting investment destination.

FinanceAsia and AsianInvestor, both published by Haymarket Financial Media Group, is organising the event at the Four Seasons Hotel Singapore on September 4.

Standard Chartered Bangladesh is the summit's headline sponsor and City Bank Ltd is the platinum sponsor.

At a press conference yesterday to announce the event, Jim McCabe, chief executive officer of SCB, said the country has demonstrated rapid progress since independence and has been “rightly” identified by Goldman Sachs as one of the next 11 emerging markets.

The summit will “unfold the interesting story of Bangladesh, its sustained growth and immense opportunities to potential investors and the international finance sector in general”, he said.

It will address some of the most pertinent issues for companies planning to invest in the country and for Bangladeshi companies looking to rise in Asia.

McCabe said this year's event will be “more balanced” as a wider selection of government representatives, rating agencies, asset managers, institutional investors, principals from private equity and hedge funds, high officials of the country's leading corporations, heads of research from Asia-based brokerage houses will be present.

Topics to be covered include: mapping economic growth, risks and the regulatory landscape; accessing Bangladesh's equity and debt capital markets; investment opportunities in public-private partnership projects and where the country feature in investment allocation strategy.

“Such events promote Bangladesh in the international business community. This is our chance to change the perception of the country by showcasing tremendous achievements of Bangladesh in recent times,” said Sohail RK Hussain, CEO of City Bank.

Gowher Rizvi, international affairs adviser to the prime minister, will present the keynote speech on “Bangladesh Beckons: The New Narrative”, while Farooq Sobhan, president of Bangladesh Enterprise Institute, will speak on the investment opportunities in Bangladesh.

There will be a session where top officials from banks, IT and garment industry will discuss a number of issues such as business landscape, potential and challenges, regulatory and bureaucratic support and hindrance moderated by McCabe.

Johannes Zutt, World Bank's country director for Bangladesh, and Kyle F Kelhofer, Bangladesh's country manager of International Finance Corporation, will also attend the summit.

BRAC EPL, LankaBangla, LR Global and Eastern Bank are silver sponsors and DFDL is the bronze sponsor of the summit.

The Daily Star, Channel i, Bloomberg, Mergermarket, Eurekahedge and Asia First are media partners for the event.

The inaugural edition of the summit took place in Singapore in 2012 and the following year, the venue was shifted to London to target the Europe-based investors. Following great interests from investors, the summit was moved back to Singapore this year.

Summit to highlight Bangladesh's success to foreign investors | SCB, City Bank to sponsor the event in Singapore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tahsin

Are most of the developments in this thread in place (at least in planned or starting phase) or are most simply dreamt up? I do think we need to build some really nice subarbs in the major cities, modelled on subarbs from major cities from across the world, like some you get in London, San Francisco, New York, Dallas, etc. Really nice leafy subarbs, that are highly liveable.


----------



## Bilal9

tahsin said:


> Are most of the developments in this thread in place (at least in planned or starting phase) or are most simply dreamt up? I do think we need to build some really nice subarbs in the major cities, modelled on subarbs from major cities from across the world, like some you get in London, San Francisco, New York, Dallas, etc. Really nice leafy subarbs, that are highly liveable.



@tahsin :

Nice leafy suburbias with single-family dwellings are a rarity in Bangladesh. The nice leafy part comes auto-magically - there's plenty of rain and things grow. But the safety and security you get in suburbs in the US is at this time non-existent with such income divergence all around.

This being said - there has been (in the last five years) quite a few developments happening in Purbachal (opposite the highway from Shahjalal Int'l Airport) and other newer developments where you have single family cookie-cutter homes in a grid pattern similar to US suburbia patterns. Go through my posts - I have posted some pics in the past like the one here.

*Xenovalley Pink City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbidM

*Building new cities help - Dhaka Tribune*

*New cities are just what the country needs in order to shift the brunt of the focus away from Dhaka*
Singapore has expressed interest in constructing an independently-operating city which would incorporate modern-day facilities on the outskirts of Dhaka at Purbachal.

Bangladesh can benefit greatly by building this type of proposed new urban centre. It could both improve infrastructure and support moves towards decentralisation to relieve pressures on Dhaka.

Although building an entirely new city is a massive undertaking, the experience and capability available from Singapore should provide a fillip to its construction and quality.

With people from all parts of the country migrating in at an inexorable rate, the resources and infrastructure of Dhaka are being exhausted well beyond the city’s capacity. This is a direct result of the capital being considered the sole urban zone which can offer a decent living in the minds of many Bangladeshis.

We need to build more modern centres and facilities all around the country to reduce the pressures caused by this perception. In terms of costs, building a city from-the-ground-up is more likely to save money in the long run than simply pouring increasing amounts of funds into improving the condition of Dhaka alone, which, in the past, has yielded little in the way of desired results.

New cities are just what the country needs in order to shift the brunt of the focus away from Dhaka – a city which we’ve been continuously failing to take better care and preserve the heritage of – and bring the rest of the country up to standards.


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Although building an entirely new city is a massive undertaking, the experience and capability available from Singapore should provide a fillip to its construction and quality.



Great article - but the writers are probably oblivious to the fact that Banani and Gulshan were both designed as entire towns back in the late fifties by Mazharul Islam - the architect under Ayub Khan. The project was entirely local...and they did a great job in my opinion. The fact that RAJUK allowed multi-storied development on these single-family properties is a sad story.

Source: Developments in Bangladesh | Page 18


----------



## Bilal9

RUPAYAN Group is developing the first *private inland *container terminal in the country after Pangaon River Container terminal. The port will connect the main sea port of the country in Chittagong with the industrial hub eliminating dependence on the road transport. The port plan was being developed with technical assistance from 'Seaport Innovations AS' - Denmark. The port will be able handle 390,000(three hundred ninety thousand) TEUs annually when fully completed. Customers will enjoy modern facilities at the port and prompt service including full custom facility for import and export of goods to and from Bangladesh. It may also serve traffic from neighboring Indian ports such as Haldia, Kolkata and Vizag for trans-shipment to North Eastern states in India.

RUPAYAN port is under construction on a land of 30 acres area on the bank of the river 'Shitalakhya' at Dhamgarh, Narayanganj near Dhaka and the management is working hard to bring the port into operation by 3rd Qtr. 2015 (estimated) with an initial capacity to handle 200,000 TEU's per year, gradually expanding up to 390,000 TEU's by 2017-18. 40% of the infrastructure work has been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Shipbuilders on the Mend Due to Domestic Market demand in Bangladesh




*
The shipbuilding industry expects better business ahead as demand from domestic market is picking up, shipbuilders said.

Orders from international buyers resumed with the recovery of the global economy after several years in the doldrums, they said, adding that the blue economy has also opened a window of opportunity. 

Western Marine Shipyard, a leading shipbuilder, has now work orders worth Tk. 500 crore from domestic and foreign buyers, said Md Sakhawat Hossain, managing director of the shipbuilder.

It has Tk. 250 crore orders from Japan, Denmark, Kenya and Tanzania, while the rest is from the domestic market. Western Marine will hand over all the ships to the foreign buyers within one and a half years.

“Additionally, five buyers are communicating with us. Their orders will be finalised in January,” Hossain said.

Western Marine focuses on making environment-friendly ships run by liquefied natural gas instead of oil, he said.

The shipbuilding industry will see 15 percent growth this year, compared to last year, Hossain said.

Western Marine has recently received a go-ahead from the stockmarket regulator to raise Tk 157.5 crore. The company will float 4.50 crore ordinary shares worth Tk 10 each with Tk 25 as premium.

The shipbuilder will use the fund from the initial public offering to develop infrastructure and repay bank loans, according to Bangladesh Securities and Exchange Commission.

Ananda Shipyard and Slipways, another shipbuilder, is currently handling work orders worth Tk 800 crore received in the past one year from the domestic market, said Tariqul Islam, its executive director.

Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority, Bangladesh Water Development Board, and Bangladesh Navy called international bidding for building vessels and Ananda won the bids beating international shipbuilders, Islam said.

Bangladesh will be able to save a huge amount of foreign currencies as local companies are building ships for the country, he said.

The industry had to go through rough times as most of the foreign orders were halted due to global economic slowdown, he said.

"Now most of the foreign buyers are showing interest to resume the orders," Islam said, adding that Ananda is not taking fresh orders from foreign companies as its shipyard has no free space. A two-member team from Germany will visit Ananda Shipyard on Thursday to buy two ships worth Tk 185 crore built earlier.

The shipbuilder is trying to recover losses by focussing on the domestic market, which is worth around Tk 3,000 crore, he said.

A good number of container vessels will be needed to ply the new river route from Chittagong port to Pangaon inland container terminal in Keraniganj, he said.

After the resolution of a dispute with India over the Bay of Bengal, the shipbuilding industry now looks to brighter days ahead as research vessels will be needed to assess ocean resources, Islam said.

If the government wants to reap maximum benefits from the ocean economy, the work of gas exploration should be given to local companies, he said.

“We have the capacity and expertise to build oil rigs and floating production storage and offloading vessels that are used to explore underwater gas and oil fields.”

Export of ships rose 7.35 percent year-on-year to Tk 481 crore in fiscal 2013-14, according to Export Promotion Bureau.

(Shipbuilders on the mend | Growing domestic market and global recovery make them optimistic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Denmark shows interest in Bangladesh deep-sea port






The government has received fresh interest from Denmark to construct the country’s lone deep-sea port today.

“Denmark has shown interests in the deep-sea port project and was supposed to make a presentation before the committee today”, said Abdus Sobhan Sikder, principal secretary to the PMO and also the chief of a high-profile committee on the project.

He said the Danish team has deferred the presentation date and for this reason they could not take final decision about the deep-sea port project.

The principal secretary, however, said they would soon decide on the matter.

“We made a comparative study on the proposals of the three countries at the meeting. But no decision was taken,” Jamal Abdul Naser, chief executive officer of the Deep Seaport Cell at the shipping ministry told The Daily Star after the meeting.

The government put the deep sea port on a fast track on January 22.

Denmark shows interest in Bangladesh deep-sea port

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mayor Hanif Flyover Commissioned!

To the few Indian PDF members who were having issues about Bangladesh Infrastructure being not done by Indian Companies. I present 'Mayor Hanif Flyover' connecting Jatrabari to Gulistan, opened recently and completed by SIMPLEX Infrastructures Ltd. Good Job 
Thank the Lord for ending the Cluster-Freak situation it solved. Some say the toll is a bit high - but oh well.










However - there has been talk about giving them the contract for the Dhaka Metro.
This has been hampered and moderated by the fact that they are the primary contractors of the Teesta Dam as seen below.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AbidM

*About 4000 crore sitting in sylhet banks like wow.*


----------



## imkhasif

Bilal9 said:


> Denmark shows interest in Bangladesh deep-sea port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government has received fresh interest from Denmark to construct the country’s lone deep-sea port today.
> 
> “Denmark has shown interests in the deep-sea port project and was supposed to make a presentation before the committee today”, said Abdus Sobhan Sikder, principal secretary to the PMO and also the chief of a high-profile committee on the project.
> 
> He said the Danish team has deferred the presentation date and for this reason they could not take final decision about the deep-sea port project.
> 
> The principal secretary, however, said they would soon decide on the matter.
> 
> “We made a comparative study on the proposals of the three countries at the meeting. But no decision was taken,” Jamal Abdul Naser, chief executive officer of the Deep Seaport Cell at the shipping ministry told The Daily Star after the meeting.
> 
> The government put the deep sea port on a fast track on January 22.
> 
> Denmark shows interest in Bangladesh deep-sea port
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mayor Hanif Flyover Commissioned!
> 
> To the few Indian PDF members who were having issues about Bangladesh Infrastructure being not done by Indian Companies. I present 'Mayor Hanif Flyover' connecting Jatrabari to Gulistan, opened recently and completed by SIMPLEX Infrastructures Ltd. Good Job
> Thank the Lord for ending the Cluster-Freak situation it solved. Some say the toll is a bit high - but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However - there has been talk about giving them the contract for the Dhaka Metro.
> This has been hampered and moderated by the fact that they are the primary contractors of the Teesta Dam as seen below.




Hanif is not just a flyover you can call it as Elevated express way too.....  12 km long it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbidM

You know your city's urban planning is bad, when you take a look at Kabul city map and compare it to Dhaka's.


----------



## Bong

AbidM said:


> You know your city's urban planning is bad, when you take a look at Kabul city map and compare it to Dhaka's.



Kabul and Dhaka hasn't got same scenario.
Dhaka is old city and started to expand without any planning. Most of its areas were paddy fields. Only some of its areas are planned.
Where Kabul city is starting from total destruction. So they can start from the beginning.


----------



## extra terrestrial

*KPI plans to construct $6bn crude oil refinery in Bangladesh

*
Kuwait Petroleum International (KPI), which is affiliated to Kuwait Petroleum Corporation (KPC), is currently looking into the possibility of constructing a crude oil refinery in Bangladesh with a capacity of 10 million tons per year at an estimated value of US$6.0 billion, says a high-ranking oil sector official.


It has been reported that a KPI delegation headed by President and Chief Executive Officer (CEO) Bakheet Al Rashidi visited Bangladesh last week where they met top officials of Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC), Board of Investment (BoI).

According to sources, the KPI delegation’s visit is aimed at presenting details of requirements for constructing the crude oil refinery. KPI intends to demand from the Bangladeshi government all the required infrastructure in the project site such as land and its development, electricity, fresh water, roads and communication. 

KPI will also request for tax holiday and 100 percent profit repatriation benefit for the project and its foreign employees.

Another reliable source revealed the existing international regulations state that investment of at least $6.0 billion is necessary to construct a refinery with capacity of 0.2m barrels or 10 million tons per day.

Meanwhile, BPC Chairman Md Eunusur Rahman has been quoted as saying, “KPI informed us that a 0.3m barrels per day crude oil refinery would be of a standard capacity refinery it wants to build and it should not be less than 0.2m barrels per day capacity for its economic viability.”

“We have informed KPI about the benefits of foreign direct investment in Bangladesh, which include tax holiday for a certain period, 100 per cent profit repatriation etc. The Kuwaiti firm is eyeing to build a complex refinery having arrangements to convert less valuable petroleum output to valuable ones,” the chairman revealed.

He went on to say, “KPI also wants that the refinery must have options for future expansions to cater to the needs of growing petroleum demand in the country as well as the region. The refinery project might be of a joint venture with BPC or KPI alone could build it with its international partners, while the modality of the project would be decided later.”

“We shall send the outcome of the discussion with the KPI to the Energy and Mineral Resources Division of the ministry of Power, Energy and Mineral Resources (MPEMR) for future action. Everything depends on the decision of the government. We shall inform KPI the government’s feedback on its investment proposal after getting feedback from the government,” he added.

On the other hand, sources disclosed that prior to the meeting, KPI conducted a feasibility study on the construction of the refinery; covering Bangladesh’s oil import trend, demand- supply status, source of imports and other aspects. It also looked into the South Asian region’s oil import and consumption pattern to see whether the planned refinery could serve the regional demand.

If the project pushes through, it will be considered the second refinery in Bangladesh which currently has one - the Eastern Refinery Limited, a wholly-owned subsidiary of BPC. It has 1.5 million tons per year crude oil refining capacity plant which actually can refine 1.4 million tons at its de-rated capacity.

Earlier in March 2012, BPC sent letters to KPC and KPI inviting them to set up an oil refinery plant in Bangladesh.

Sources disclosed Bangladesh currently imports around 6.0 million tons of refined and crude oil combined every year to meet the growing domestic demand.

BPC imports a total of 1.4 million tons of crude from Saudi Aramco and Abu Dhabi National Oil Company. Saudi Aramco and ADNOC supply 700,000 mts of crude each.

It imports refined petroleum products from KPC, Petco - the trading arm of Malaysia’s Petronas, Emirates National Oil Company (ENOC), PetroChina, Vietnam’s Petrolime, Middle East Oil Refinery (MIDOR) of Egypt, Philippines National Oil Company (PNOC), Bumi Siak Pusako of Indonesia and Unipec Singapore under term deals.

Bangladesh’s oil imports have been increasing steadily over the past several years in order to meet the rising demand, especially for oil-fired power plants.

Amid fast-depleting natural gas resources, Bangladesh in 2010 launched a drive for more oil-based power plants and nearly three-dozen of those plants most of which have already come online.

The new oil-fired power plants alone require over 2.0 million mts of oil products — around 1.2 million mts of fuel oil and 0.8m mts of gasoil — to generate electricity, BPC statistics spells out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## extra terrestrial

*Danish firm signs wind power MoU*

*Danish wind turbine technology provider Vestas wants to play “an important” role in building wind-power facilities in Bangladesh.*

Vestas signed a MoU with US-DK Green Energy (BD) Ltd (UDGEL) recently in Singapore for this purpose, the Danish embassy in Dhaka has said in a media release on Wednesday.

With this MOU, Vestas and UDGEL expressed their interest in exploring “collaboration opportunities” to develop wind power projects.

“As an experienced wind turbine manufacturer, we seek to play an important role in helping our customers in Bangladesh embark on an exciting wind journey,” President of Vestas Asia Pacific and China Chris Beaufait was quoted as saying in the release.

“With our global expertise on wind and site identification, electrical pre-design, transportation, installation, supply, erection, service, and financing assistance, I believe Vestas is able to help our customers shape a competitive edge in an untapped market”.

The Danish ambassador to Singapore, Berit Basse, and the Bangladesh High Commissioner, Mahbub Uz Zaman, were present at the signing ceremony at the Vestas office in Singapore.

Danish ambassador in Dhaka Hanne Fugl Eskjær welcomed the initiative and hoped “this positive step will lead to further co-operation in renewable energy between the two countries”.

UDGEL Director Sajid Rahman saw “a great potential within the market for wind energy”.

“As a renewable energy pioneer in Bangladesh, we want to partner with the best in the industry in order to develop a world-class wind farm based on Vestas’ extensive experience,” he said.

“We believe the partnership with Vestas through the MOU signals a significant first step for our wind business.”

In emerging markets like Bangladesh, wind is still an untapped resource.

The country’s National Energy Policy has expects renewable energy to account for five per cent of the total power generation energy by 2015 and 10 per cent by 2020.

The Danish embassy says the expansion of the potential of wind energy will be crucial for Bangladesh to achieve its national vision of providing electricity to all by 2021.

Entering into a MOU in Bangladesh is in line with “the new corporate strategy announced earlier this year, under which emerging markets are highlighted as a global priority”.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tahsin

Bilal9 said:


> @tahsin :
> 
> Nice leafy suburbias with single-family dwellings are a rarity in Bangladesh. The nice leafy part comes auto-magically - there's plenty of rain and things grow. But the safety and security you get in suburbs in the US is at this time non-existent with such income divergence all around.
> 
> This being said - there has been (in the last five years) quite a few developments happening in Purbachal (opposite the highway from Shahjalal Int'l Airport) and other newer developments where you have single family cookie-cutter homes in a grid pattern similar to US suburbia patterns. Go through my posts - I have posted some pics in the past like the one here.
> 
> *Xenovalley Pink City*


Not a fan of suburbs such as this one. It's too cookie-cutter. I think homes within a suburb need to be more individualized in style, not like this where every home exactly identical. Also, I like suburbs that develop slowly, within a planned environment. I would like to see more suburbs with single or double story homes rather than lots mid rises.

As for skyscrapers in the downtown/business districts, I'd like to see much taller towers, that are extremely modern and futuristic. When you build skyscrapers you are not going to bring them down anytime soon and you only really get one chance. I'd love to see something similar to downtown Chicago in Bangladesh. 




I know Bangladesh and the U.S are not in the same league, but there's no rush.

We need to stop using Far Eastern architectural firms in coming up with the designs. It's the US and how they build their great cities that we should try to follow.

Incidentally, the Sears Tower in Chicago downtown(the black tower you can see standing the tallest) was actually the design of FR Khan, a Bangladeshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Pharma leaders to grow 16pc this quarter: study

Market leaders in the pharmaceutical sector are expected to grow at around 16 percent in the fourth quarter this year owing to superior product quality and brand value, said a recent study.

Although one of the most developed sectors in the country, the pharmaceutical sector is highly concentrated, with 85 percent of the market share being in the hands of 20 companies. Square Pharmaceuticals is the market leader, followed by Incepta, Beximco, Opsonin and Renata.

Competition in the sector is primarily based on quality and brand name, with the market leaders enjoying a 30-40 percent premium over others.

The sector itself is forecasted to grow at around 12 percent this quarter, according to the study by LR Global, an asset management firm.

Gross margin of pharmaceutical companies will slightly decline this quarter as the active pharmaceutical ingredients (API) price, the sector's raw material, has been on an increasing trend in recent months, it said.

The study forecasted the API price to increase around 1.5 percent this quarter.

Meanwhile, in recent times the sector has seen a massive structural shift, moving from the manufacture of antibiotic drugs towards preventive medicines and chronic drugs.

Going forward, the study expects the sector to go from strength to strength given the country's large consumer base with increasing purchasing power and growing health consciousness among people.

On the export front, the demand for the country's generic drugs is growing in Asia, Africa and Europe, so higher export earnings are expected.

But the sector's vast potential can be unlocked by addressing regulatory constraints through policy reforms and process simplification in government agencies including Bangladesh Bank and Directorate General of Drug Administration, the study said. Export earnings stood at Tk 553 crore last fiscal year, and as of December last year, the sector's annual turnover stood at Tk 11,461 crore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bong

What is the GDP (PPP) of Dhaka and Chittagong in 2014?
Wiki reports $217 billion for Dhaka, $104 billion for Chittagong. How authentic it is?

@extra terrestrial @Bilal9


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bong said:


> What is the GDP (PPP) of Dhaka and Chittagong in 2014?
> Wiki reports $217 billion for Dhaka, $104 billion for Chittagong. How authentic it is?
> 
> @extra terrestrial @Bilal9



They are just user generated figures. According to CCCI, Chittagong's contribution to national economy is at least 25%, so Chittagong's GDP could be around $125 billion.

Not sure about Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

AshishDelhi said:


> Bangladesh GDP is 130 billion USD.



Nominal GDP is $186 billion (2014 est)
PPP GDP $496 billion (2013)


----------



## AshishDelhi

extra terrestrial said:


> Nominal GDP is $186 billion (2014 est)
> PPP GDP $496 billion (2013)


 I overlooked PPP part, so deleted my post. Anyways, good going Bangladesh. I have met Bangladeshis abroad as well as who have moved to India..hindus from 47/71 or muslims immigrants, illegal though . Found them hard working, simple and intelligent. Bangladesh has great future ahead. It just needs to mind its business and not get into any mess with india china jihad etc.


----------



## damiendehorn

extra terrestrial said:


> Nominal GDP is $186 billion (2014 est)
> PPP GDP $496 billion (2013)



Dude indians always bring out fake or outdated figures, first they will say its $130bn then when you tell them its $186bn they will say prove it so then you show them the IMF est, then they will compare Bangladeshi GDP with Maharastra, conveniently not comparing to say UP the heartland of india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AshishDelhi

damiendehorn said:


> Dude indians always bring out fake or outdated figures, first they will say its $130bn then when you tell them its $186bn they will say prove it so then you show them the IMF est, then they will compare Bangladeshi GDP with Maharastra, conveniently not comparing to say UP the heartland of india.


 pls dont have preconcieved notions.


----------



## damiendehorn

AshishDelhi said:


> I overlooked PPP part, so deleted my post. Anyways, good going Bangladesh. I have met Bangladeshis abroad as well as who have moved to India..hindus from 47/71 or muslims immigrants, illegal though . Found them hard working, simple and intelligent. Bangladesh has great future ahead. It just needs to mind its business and not get into any mess with india china jihad etc.



Lol...yep...we do have a great future...n it dont need any advice from you.


----------



## AshishDelhi

damiendehorn said:


> Lol...yep...we do have a great future...n it dont need any advice from you.


 it was a simple comment. don't be aggressive unnecessarily.


----------



## AshishDelhi

simply google bangladesh gdp and first result it 130 billion.


----------



## damiendehorn

AshishDelhi said:


> it was a simple comment. don't be aggressive unnecessarily.



Only replying in kind...If Bangladesh wants to cosy up to China then we will.


----------



## damiendehorn

AshishDelhi said:


> simply google bangladesh gdp and first result it 130 billion.



If thats how you get your data, then well what more can i say....may be do more indepth research.


----------



## damiendehorn

AshishDelhi said:


> it was a simple comment. don't be aggressive unnecessarily.


I was never anti indian, but since comming here an seeing how indians attack Bangladesh n try to direspect us every chance they get, i have grown to dislike indian too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AshishDelhi

damiendehorn said:


> If thats how you get your data, then well what more can i say....may be do more indepth research.


 I had realized my mistake and deleted my post as soon as I saw PPP but the other poster might have started writing the response and that is how you see it. whats the big deal here.


----------



## damiendehorn

AshishDelhi said:


> I had realized my mistake and deleted my post as soon as I saw PPP but the other poster might have started writing the response and that is how you see it. whats the big deal here.



No big deal, We Bangladeshis are proud of who we are (even those who are half Bangladeshi), n when people show disrespect to our country we just have to reply, its in the blood....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AshishDelhi

damiendehorn said:


> I was never anti indian, but since comming here an seeing how indians attack Bangladesh n try to direspect us every chance they get, i have grown to dislike indian too.


 not all. Meet Indians in real life - few will be good and few bad. that is the actual representation. Here on an online forum there would be false flaggers and people who will attack all from other countries.
I am not a bong but have met and worked with quite a few. One thing I have observed is that bongs who belong to eastern side are more hardworking and simple. It could be my false perception too and would not like to discuss this. I do not have any intention to belittle or abuse any one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Palak: 500 mobile apps to be developed

The government has launched a programme to develop 500 mobile applications to ensure people's access to information and services.

State Minister for ICT Division Zunaid Ahmed Palak told a seminar on "National Mobile Application trainer and information application development programme" in the auditorium of Bangladesh Computer Council (BCC) in the capital on Saturday.

"Of the total mobile application, 300 apps will be developed on information and services of government offices and 200 will be developed on new innovative ideas," he said.

Chief Technology Advisor of the EATL Dr Rajesh Palito presented the keynote paper at the seminar.

Palak said the government is intensifying its efforts to build ICT ecosystem to reach the benefit of technology to the doorsteps of the people.

*Referring to the latest information, Palak said over four crore people now use internet while the figure was only 10 lakh in 2009.

Mobile penetration also has increased significantly in the past couple of years as the number of mobile subscriber is nearly 11.87 crore.

The government has set a target to reach internet users to 10 crore by 2019 aiming to maximize potential of ICT sector to build an economically advanced country, he added.*

At the seminar, Palak opened a website styled "National Mobile Application Trainer and Information Application Development Programme".

- See more at: Palak: 500 mobile apps to be developed | Dhaka Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

*US retailers to lobby for trade privileges for Bangladesh*
_
Big brands in the US are committed to staying in Bangladesh, says Nate Herman of American Apparel and Footwear Association_

The American Apparel and Footwear Association (AAFA) will urge the Obama administration to reinstate trade benefits for Bangladesh, as the country is an important sourcing destination for American customers.

“We will try to propose USTR [United States Trade Representative] to withdraw the GSP suspension on Bangladesh next year, if the GSP scheme is renewed again,” Nate Herman, vice president (international trade) of AAFA, told The Daily Star in an interview in Dhaka on Monday.

AAFA is the highest trade body for apparel and footwear traders in the US, representing more than 1,000 retailers and brands in the $361 billion US retail sales market.

Herman was in Dhaka to attend the Apparel Summit, which was organised by Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, as a discussant.

“Once GSP is revived for Bangladesh, we will try to include leather goods, backpacks, luggage, wallets and smartphone covers that originate here,” he said. “This will be our first step next year so that Bangladesh is benefited.”

AAFA tried to include Bangladesh's garment items in the generalised system of preferences (GSP) scheme for the last five years, but failed, he said.

The trade privilege has remained suspended for all beneficial countries since July 31 last year. After the Rana Plaza building collapse, the USTR, the chief trade negotiation body for the US, suspended the scheme for Bangladesh, citing serious shortcomings in labour rights and workplace safety in June last year.

Since suspension, Bangladesh has been lobbying the US government to reinstate the trade benefit by improving workplace safety and labour rights, following the 16-point action plan provided by the Obama administration.

“Garment items from no country enjoy the GSP privilege. So, Bangladesh is no exception,” Herman said.

Since Bangladesh does not enjoy a zero-duty benefit on exports of apparel, it needs to pay a 15.61 percent duty -- one of the highest rates on the export of garment items to the US market.

First enacted in 1974, GSP eliminates import duties for American firms on certain products from nearly 130 developing countries. American companies have been losing $2 million a day -- over $850 million so far -- since the benefit was suspended last year.

Before suspension of the scheme, Bangladesh used to export 0.54 percent of total exports to the US, or around $26 million a year, under the trade privilege. Continuation of the scheme is important for the country's image.

Herman also agreed that the 15.61 percent duty is high compared to other competing countries in the US market. The trade relationship between the two countries is stable and exports from Bangladesh to the US are expected to grow, although there was a slight fall in apparel exports in recent months, he added.

“The US retailers are following a wait and see policy on purchasing goods from Bangladesh as the action plan is still being implemented here,” Herman said.

“The US retailers are still observing progress on implementation of the action plan. This is the main reason for the slight fall in recent exports.”

He said the bigger US buyers are strongly committed to staying in Bangladesh.

The US is the single largest garment export destination for Bangladesh: 23 percent of garments worth $5.5 billion reach American markets a year.

“I think the situation is improving. Everything is going in the right direction in Bangladesh. But the progress should be sustainable so that disasters do not occur again.”

He said the Bangladesh government should continue workplace safety activities even after the departure of the Accord and Alliance, who will leave by the end of 2018, so that no-one can question the safety and security issues of the workers.

On the target to export apparel worth $50 billion by the end of 2021, Herman said: “I think the target is achievable. It depends on the sustainability of the progress made in the sector in the last two years under the action plan.”

After the Rana Plaza tragedy, a section of customers in the US reacted to worker safety issues in Bangladesh. “But now, people are coming back to purchase more Bangladeshi items.”

Herman said the prices of Bangladeshi garment items exported to the US increased by 20 percent in the last four years, although the price level was stagnant for the decade leading to 2010.

He said garment exports from Bangladesh to the US will continue to grow, but it is hard to predict how much it will grow in the next 10 years, as so many US buyers are sourcing from here.

“I cannot really predict how much exports will grow. People in the US have been looking to get out of China. China's apparel market share in the US is declining and Vietnam's share is growing,” he said.

Herman made three suggestions to take exports forward: continued progress in reform efforts, improving productivity and ensuring workplace safety.


----------



## Shimz

Unlike many of our neighbouring countries...we are proud to say we can provide service to the nation by different brand of buses starting from HINO,MITSUBISHI,ISUZU,SCANIA,VOLVO,MERCEDES BENZ,MAN,HYUNDAI,DAEWOO ETC
Whereas earlier could say few but now nothing is left to come in the country..Hino entry in 1980's..volvo entry in 2002...scania entry in 2004-2005..Man entry 2005-2006 ...mercedes entry 2007-2008...Hyundai entry 2010.
It would be helpful if any of you guys can post some pictures of bus scenario in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Shimz said:


> Unlike many of our neighbouring countries...we are proud to say we can provide service to the nation by different brand of buses starting from HINO,MITSUBISHI,ISUZU,SCANIA,VOLVO,MERCEDES BENZ,MAN,HYUNDAI,DAEWOO ETC
> Whereas earlier could say few but now nothing is left to come in the country..Hino entry in 1980's..volvo entry in 2002...scania entry in 2004-2005..Man entry 2005-2006 ...mercedes entry 2007-2008...Hyundai entry 2010.
> It would be helpful if any of you guys can post some pictures of bus scenario in pakistan



.Volvo scania etc gets manufactured in India and is then exported to BD.We have ISUZU,SCANIA,VOLVO,MERCEDES BENZ,MAN,TATA HISPANO,ASHOK LEYLAND COACHES


----------



## bongbang

Shimz said:


> Unlike many of our neighbouring countries...we are proud to say we can provide service to the nation by different brand of buses starting from HINO,MITSUBISHI,ISUZU,SCANIA,VOLVO,MERCEDES BENZ,MAN,HYUNDAI,DAEWOO ETC
> Whereas earlier could say few but now nothing is left to come in the country..Hino entry in 1980's..volvo entry in 2002...scania entry in 2004-2005..Man entry 2005-2006 ...mercedes entry 2007-2008...Hyundai entry 2010.
> It would be helpful if any of you guys can post some pictures of bus scenario in pakistan



Hope you can keep the lead alaways.


----------



## extra terrestrial

*World’s 5th largest data centre to be in Bangladesh

The government is taking steps to build a hi-tech national data centre to speed up information flow, a junior minister has said.*

State Minister for Information and Communication Technology (ICT) Zunaid Ahmed Palak announced the plan at a press conference in Dhaka on Monday.

He said the centre, equipped with cloud computing and G-Cloud technologies, would be the world’s fifth largest data centre.

The press conference on ‘A year of advancement towards building a digital Bangladesh’ was held at the Bangladesh Computer Council building.

The junior minister said: “The signing of a commercial agreement with the Chinese government to build this tier-4 certified centre is in the final stages. We hope to start the construction the project infrastructure this year.”

He said around 20 acres would be needed for the facility. “It can be situated in the High Tech Park being built at Kaliakoir (in Gazipur).”

He, however, gave no details of the extent of benefit the centre would provide.

Palak highlighted the government’s various initiatives to boost the information technology sector.

Bangladesh would get its first satellite, ‘Bangabandhu’, in 2017, he said, adding the country had procured a ‘very good’ orbital slot from Russia.

“We signed an agreement last week. We hope to send our satellite to space in 2017,” he said.

The government signed a $28 million agreement with Russia’s Intersputnik International Organisation of Space Communication to lease the orbital slot.

The satellite will be positioned in the 119.1 east longitude slot.

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) had approved the project, having an outlay of Tk 29.68 billion, on September 16 last year.

A US firm, Partnership International, is the project’s design and launch consultant.

The junior minister said a ‘national call centre’ was being developed to give people prompt information about civic services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

bongbang said:


> Hope you can keep the lead alaways.



what lead ? over whom ?


----------



## bongbang

gslv mk3 said:


> what lead ? over whom ?



I was using mobile and thought he is Indian. lol


----------



## Shimz

gslv mk3 said:


> .Volvo scania etc gets manufactured in India and is then exported to BD.We have ISUZU,SCANIA,VOLVO,MERCEDES BENZ,MAN,TATA HISPANO,ASHOK LEYLAND COACHES


 Volvo comes from India...Scania,Man & Mercedes benz comes from Malaysia...Hyundai & Daewoo comes from Korea...From a while ago Hino engines are being purchased and then putting on into deshi bodies by varies body makers even the same thing's happening with Isuzu both ac and non-ac Many big banners are doing re-bodies to shape the body like new..recently a company got the delearship of scania thus it will start producing buses with scania engie on deshi made bodies look below some deshi made bodies



Shimz said:


> Volvo comes from India...Scania,Man & Mercedes benz comes from Malaysia...Hyundai & Daewoo comes from Korea...From a while ago Hino engines are being purchased and then putting on into deshi bodies by varies body makers even the same thing's happening with Isuzu both ac and non-ac Many big banners are doing re-bodies to shape the body like new..recently a company got the delearship of scania thus it will start producing buses with scania engie on deshi made bodies look below some deshi made bodies




Deshi made scania body made my Shohagh Motors



Shimz said:


> Volvo comes from India...Scania,Man & Mercedes benz comes from Malaysia...Hyundai & Daewoo comes from Korea...From a while ago Hino engines are being purchased and then putting on into deshi bodies by varies body makers even the same thing's happening with Isuzu both ac and non-ac Many big banners are doing re-bodies to shape the body like new..recently a company got the delearship of scania thus it will start producing buses with scania engie on deshi made bodies look below some deshi made bodies
> 
> 
> 
> Deshi made scania body made my Shohagh Motors




Deshi made Hino body made by Aftab Automobiles

Scania body by Greenline

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shimz said:


> Unlike many of our neighbouring countries...we are proud to say we can provide service to the nation by different brand of buses starting from HINO,MITSUBISHI,ISUZU,SCANIA,VOLVO,MERCEDES BENZ,MAN,HYUNDAI,DAEWOO ETC
> Whereas earlier could say few but now nothing is left to come in the country..Hino entry in 1980's..volvo entry in 2002...scania entry in 2004-2005..Man entry 2005-2006 ...mercedes entry 2007-2008...Hyundai entry 2010.
> It would be helpful if any of you guys can post some pictures of bus scenario in pakistan



 we also operated that kinds of bus since 2008... dude..

Mate.. Plz Could u post any kind of Luxury high end car and exotic car run on BD's road..? @Shimz @BDforever


----------



## Shimz

Brother it's obvious to see the development as our indenpence in different time and we had different money for the country and also the area of our countries are totally different so how come one can compare? Dude if you're a pakistani then i would say plz bro show me some pictures of the stated brands of buses because i have hardly seen that type of buses over their...Just daweoo and hino in large number as far as i know in your country If you are an Indian then show me some pictures of daewoo hyundai hino...and don't put an example like which exist in few number in the country come with the majority cause as far as i know india is full of volvo benz scania tata al etc nothing out of it and the interior of those buses are like very poor with hard seats and less leg space..dont say like check out our new scania coaches cause i have gone through it n nothing specially inside....Bro lets not drag it far t avoid the car segment ok let me just give you a hint...in bangladesh anything over 4000 cc you got to pay 800% tax ok A BMW M5 cost 3Cr taka in BD so after conver... in Indian rs its 23900000 and in pakistani rs its 39000000 so tell me how many m5 you can buy in that price in your country...earlier there were many imports like porsche ferrari bmw jagure hummer etc but after 2008 the tax started to rise up n now the import number decreased still imports are taking place like r8 f430 gtr camaro mustange but in very low rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shimz said:


> Brother it's obvious to see the development as our indenpence in different time and we had different money for the country and also the area of our countries are totally different so how come one can compare? Dude if you're a pakistani then i would say plz bro show me some pictures of the stated brands of buses because i have hardly seen that type of buses over their...Just daweoo and hino in large number as far as i know in your country If you are an Indian then show me some pictures of daewoo hyundai hino...and don't put an example like which exist in few number in the country come with the majority cause as far as i know india is full of volvo benz scania tata al etc nothing out of it and the interior of those buses are like very poor with hard seats and less leg space..dont say like check out our new scania coaches cause i have gone through it n nothing specially inside....Bro lets not drag it far t avoid the car segment ok let me just give you a hint...in bangladesh anything over 4000 cc you got to pay 800% tax ok A BMW M5 cost 3Cr taka in BD so after conver... in Indian rs its 23900000 and in pakistani rs its 39000000 so tell me how many m5 you can buy in that price in your country...earlier there were many imports like porsche ferrari bmw jagure hummer etc but after 2008 the tax started to rise up n now the import number decreased still imports are taking place like r8 f430 gtr camaro mustange but in very low rate



Why so high..? 
That's I found some BD Luxury and exotic cars... Xooo cooool ..!! Dude..



























BTW what's 3Cr..? If exchange in US$, how much it cost..?


----------



## bongbang

Aung Zaya said:


> BTW what's 3Cr..? If exchange in US$, how much it cost..?



3 cr=30000000 taka. Close to 385000USD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

bongbang said:


> 3 cr=30000000 taka. Close to 385000USD



why so high..?


----------



## bongbang

Aung Zaya said:


> why so high..?



You mean the car price? Yes gov wants that minimum numbers of vehicles run in Dhaka. 
Dhaka traffic jam is nightmare. So high tax on importing vehicles.


----------



## Aung Zaya

bongbang said:


> You mean the car price? Yes gov wants that minimum numbers of vehicles run in Dhaka.
> Dhaka traffic jam is nightmare. So high tax on importing vehicles.



Yeah.. i means car price.. good to see BD exotic cars... eevn though the price is so high , they can import the Farrari , Posche... etc Any updated cars photos of BD.? Bd has other exotic like *Lamborghini or Buggati ..?*


----------



## Shimz

You see the price then you can say buying a bmw here is like buying a ferrari or lamborghini in our neighbouring country...BD's traffic is turing out into a nightmare as you mentioned thus the tax raised up that high..but recently little bit reduced so expecting some exotics will be coming but in your pictures the aventador and the 458 italia doesn't belong to our country mayb its from somewhere else....No lamborghini or buggati yet...i heard that the owner had to pay 12cr tax only for the ferrari f430 excluding the price i hope you can its normal when you gotto to pay 800% tax i am not sure on it but heard 

The f50 is not real...an automobile engineer of bd has chopped the body of a honda civic and then gave it a shape like f50
Recently camaro,gtr etc been imported like around a year ago...audi bmw and jag are coming rapidly here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shimz said:


> You see the price then you can say buying a bmw here is like buying a ferrari or lamborghini in our neighbouring country...BD's traffic is turing out into a nightmare as you mentioned thus the tax raised up that high..but recently little bit reduced so expecting some exotics will be coming but in your pictures the aventador and the 458 italia doesn't belong to our country mayb its from somewhere else....No lamborghini or buggati yet...i heard that the owner had to pay 12cr tax only for the ferrari f430 excluding the price i hope you can its normal when you gotto to pay 800% tax i am not sure on it but heard
> 
> The f50 is not real...an automobile engineer of bd has chopped the body of a honda civic and then gave it a shape like f50
> Recently camaro,gtr etc been imported like around a year ago...audi bmw and jag are coming rapidly here




Sry for last post.. the photo is importing them to Myanmar from Thailand border .. I'm a huge fun of exotic cars.. also hit 'like' many car pages including Bangladesh Automobile sceneiro, an excellent car page of BD .. i got above pic from that page..

As u said , even a millionire hard to get a ferreri.. singh..!!! No way for me...


----------



## Shimz

Its alright! Yeah its really hard to bring those at this tax rate..Which country are you from bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shimz said:


> Its alright! Yeah its really hard to bring those at this tax rate..Which country are you from bro?



Ur Neighbour , Myanmar.. bro.. nice to meet u..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shimz said:


> Its alright! Yeah its really hard to bring those at this tax rate..Which country are you from bro?



today.. i took a visit to R3V and got some exotic of BD.. Love to see it.. 















the same guarge.. who own this..? bro.. as u said before , the owner need to spend at least 1 miliions US$ to got these.. 










the rich ride..

BTW., i found the same name of u in R3V.. i think it's u...


----------



## Shimz

The name of the owner of that garage is Sajidul Islam Shuvro..He also has evoque,fisker karma,porsche cayenne etc
To bring that nissan gtr the owner had to spend around $500000 not like 1 million n i had that later after some mod the engine got some add hp so which gave the gtr around 800hp which makes it run more faster than aventador n recently their's a rumour it is now 1200hp not sure..can be rumour...ahhh myanmar..those sexy 350z as ploce cars n those touring scania buses which was sold to the opreator after the event...you guy have alot dude (y)


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh happens to be the largest producer of Bone china tableware in the SAARC region and that is due to only one singular company (Shinepukur) that is part of the BEXIMCO industrial conglomerate. There are other ceramicware producers and exporters in Bangladesh but the lion's share of exports (50%) is exported by Shinepukur ceramics.

Bone China tableware production at Shinepukur Ceramics is around 7.5 metric tonne daily. The products are renowned for their finesse and elegance and are symbols of exquisite quality, elegance and superiority. The first ever Bone China plant in the SAARC region, the plant was built with the direct technology-transfer from NIKKO Japan, which is renowned for their ceramic industry expertise. 

No-name porcelain hotelware is also made at the same plant. Porcelain Plant currently has a production capacity of 15MT per day that sum up to 18 million pieces produced annually.

The name of the company is recognized in every household locally as their quality products have found extensive markets both at home and abroad. They count prestigious names such as Noritake, Wedgwood, Villeroy & Boch, Royal Doulton, Portmeirion, Denby, Sainsbury’s, Fenwicks, TCC among their Bone China customers. British Airways and several other large airlines and hotel chains are also their customers for their Hi-Alumina hotelwares.

A few of the myriad product lines currently on offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A few TV specials from Bangladesh outlining progress on the Padma Multipurpose Bridge Project - which will be the largest (longest) river crossing of its type in South Asia. Video copyrights owned by respective TV channels. 17% of the work including majority of approach road work has been completed. Projected budget was US$ 2915.00 million in 2011 which has already gone up 20%.

The objective of the Padma Multipurpose Bridge Project for Bangladesh is to connect the south- western region to the rest of the country in order to stimulate economic growth by facilitating inter-regional, cross-river transport of passengers and freight, and transmission of natural gas, telecommunication and electricity in a cost effective manner. There are five components to the project, the first component being main bridge and approach roads. This component will include construction of foundation, substructure and superstructure of the main bridge and services on the bridge, road viaducts, approach roads, toll plazas and bridge end facilities. This would be a 'rail ready' road bridge. The second component is the river training works. The third component is the implementation of social action and environmental management plans. This component will support implementation of the social action plan including the Resettlement Action Plans (RAP), public health action, gender action, charland monitoring and public consultation plans. The fourth component is the construction supervision, monitoring and evaluation of the project impact and social and environmental management plans. This component will cover the cost of consulting and other services for project implementation, including construction supervision and project management support. Finally, the fifth component is the project management support, capacity building of Bangladesh Bridge Authority (BBA), technical assistance and training.

















_____________________________________________________________


Biman Sign deal to take 2 Dash8-Q400 aircraft on lease 







Biman Bangladesh Airlines on Tuesday signed an agreement with Smart Aviation, Egypt to take two Dash8-Q400 aircraft on lease, aiming to improve the national carrier’s domestic flight network.

The disclosure has been made through a press release on Wednesday saying the aircraft will be taken into the Biman fleet under a five-year agreement on a dry lease basis. The aircraft will be operated by Biman flight and cabin crew.

Biman’s Managing Director and CEO Kyle Haywood and Smart Aviation Chairman and CEO Wael El-Maadawy inked the deal on behalf of their respective companies.

The aircraft, each of single-class seat configuration with 74 seats, will arrive here late March and enter into commercial services shortly after.

With the acquisition of the two Dash8-Q400s, the number of aircraft in Biman fleet now stands at 12 -- four Boeing 777 300ERs, two Airbus A 310s, two Boeing 777 200ERs, two Boeing 737 800s and two Dash 8-Q400s, te release said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Majority of Padma Bridge materials is being sourced locally and technical construction work is being conducted by local contractor Abdul Monem Limited. This is a humongous feather in their cap after numerous projects locally and in the Middle East. here is their planned new Headquarters in render.
















The construction consultant for the project will be China Zhongtie Major Bridge Engg. Corp. (MBEC for short). This will be their fifth large construction project in Bangladesh. They beat out Daelim - L&T JV and other firms in the bidding. The Chinese government-owned company has constructed structures like the famous 36 km Hangzhou Bay Bridge, the longest sea-crossing bridge in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Younger Dhaka entrepreneurs talk about their tech startups and the VC/Angel Investor scene in Dhaka

Warning: Long Video, 51 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

An old video on Nobel Laureate Amartya Sen's visit to 'Channel i' where he expounded on a few facts about Bangladesh and Indian economies (i.e. things Bangladesh and Indian economies need to do better on).

AMARTYA SEN was born on 3rd November 1933 in West Bengal's Santiniketan, is an Indian economist and a Nobel Laureate. His ancestral home was in Wari in South Dhaka. His father Ashutosh Sen was a Professor of Chemistry at Dhaka University. Sen's mother Amita Sen and his father, both were born in Manikganj district of Bangladesh.

I feel lucky that Amartya Sen is still among us and sharing his wisdom with us. Allah bless Sen Babu's soul.

Hosted by our own Shykh Seraj - Amartya drops a few striking nuggets of wisdom about India such as,

- India could earn Rs. 50,000 crores yearly by taxing the import of Diamonds or Gold but doesn't
- India could spend Rs. 27,000 crores out of that Rs. 50k crore to upgrade food security but doesn't
- The rate of immunization (DPT) in India is 66% vs. 90% in Bangladesh.
- India has some of the best world class universities but one third of children in India simply don't go to school.
- The standard of education among Indian 5th graders is so low that they don't know how to divide by five
- The result is that the gap between Rich and Poor in India is developing into a yawning divide.
- These short-sighted economics policies do come back to bite later so Bangladesh should remain on track

Of course these Indian policy gaps are being mentioned here so we Bangladeshis could learn a lesson from this - how not to ignore govt. and NGO planning for education (esp. for girls), sanitation, nutrition issues etc. I mean no offense toward Indians as a group. Please do not view this with nationalistic agenda. Bangladesh has so many things wrong as well it would not fit in this whole forum if we started to describe them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Made with pride in Bangladesh*​
Western Marine recently completed OHSAS 18001, the world’s most reputable occupational health and safety management standard. It is presently certified to ISO 14001 standard for environmental management. This is quite unprecedented for most shipyards in South Asia.

Western Marine builds are progressing fast. Their latest is the ultramodern SOLAS vessel for the New Zealand Ministry of Foreign Affairs & Trade. In the back ground one of the 176 TEU Inland container vessel hulls can be seen.






Another earlier view of the NZ SOLAS project inside the assembly hall. Actual CAD view in inset. Built in a record four months and almost completed.






CAD view of 176 TEU Inland container vessel (Trans-shipment from CTG to Dhaka Pangaon Container Terminal).






World's NO.1 Hi-Tech Ferry (ISEFJORD) MADE WITH PRIDE IN BANGLADESH. Noted for advanced propulsion system with FADEC controlled rotatable propulsion units.

Image copyright Ole Petersen





Propulsion & Steering System:
Maker: Schottel
Model: STP 0330 FP
Steering Type: SCHOTTEL SST 602
Number: Two (aft & forward)
Upper and lower gear box type: SCHOTTEL CYCLO-PALLOID-TYPE GEAR DIAMETER
Gear ratio: 4.042:1
Shafting Arrangement on each propulsion: 2 X Carden Shaft,1x Solid Intermediate Shaft,1x Elastic Coupling
Shafting Length: 4000 Mm (each propulsion)

Class Notation:
I +HULL + MACH
RO-RO PASSENGER SHIP
COASTAL AREA
+AUT-UMS, ICE CLASS 1D
Other important environmental and international regulations complied as per Danish Maritime Authority.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last year's last project was the Aluminum Catamaran Ferry for Tanzania as seen being loaded here on CTG port.













Kandari 11 - a large tug (Bollard Pull 60 tonnes) was built last year for Chittagong port trust.






Last year (August) a team from National Defence College in India visited Western Marine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Government okays Chinese contractors for National Data Center - to be World’s fifth largest of its kind.




*

The proposal for the center equipped with latest information technology was cleared on Wednesday by the Cabinet Committee on Government Purchase.

Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith headed the meeting at Secretariat.

The proposal to task ZTE Holding Company Limited and ZTE Corporation was placed at the meeting by Information and Communication Technology Division, Cabinet Division’s Joint Secretary Mostafizur Rahman said.

The project of the four-tier Data Center to be built on 20 acres of land is being funded by the Chinese Exim Bank.

State minister for ICT Zunaid Ahmed Palak recently claimed at an event that the center will be the world’s fifth largest Data Center and the government is expecting to start work on this project within this year.

*'Dizzy-tal Bangladesh here we come' *

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






CHITTAGONG: The Bangladesh Government has approved primary registration to the 1st-ever domestic-built self-propelled liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) carrying barge recently.

Radiant Shipyard Limited, a subsidiary of Radiant Marine Design and Services Limited, built the LPG tanker dubbed as “MT Omera Princess’ for Omera Petroleum limited, a sister concern of MJL (Mobil Jamuna Lubricants) Bangladesh Limited, at a shipyard in Rupganj of Narayanganj.

MMD’s Principal Officer Shafiqul Islam told banglanews that through building of the 1st-ever LPG carrier in Bangladesh, the country’s shipbuilding industry moved one step ahead.

The ship, 3.50 meter deep shallow water draft, has 58.60 meter in length and 10.20 meter in width and the capacity to carry 300 metric tonnes of LPG, Shafiqul added.

The Bangladesh national flag carrying vessel will ship and discharge LPG in bulk to LPG filling plants across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Korean Export Processing Zone, Anwara, CTG. which will house only Korean companies. Such EPZ's are under the pipeline for Chinese and Japanese companies as well.






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dhaka MRT Soil Testing Phase almost complete









Fast track body set to okay metro rail basic design
Munima Sultana*

The basic design of the capital's metro rail project is expected to get approval of the fast track monitoring committee meeting today (Wednesday), paving the way for its speedy implementation.

Officials said the Dhaka Mass Rapid Transport Development (DMRTD) project received the basic design from its consultant on December 28.

After its review, they said, the design is going to be placed in the meeting of the 'monitoring fast track project committee', headed by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, for its approval.

Officials said based on the design, the general consultant of the project will work on detailed design of the metro rail in next six months.

The Mass Rapid Transit Line-6 (MRT-6), known as metro rail, has been planned to be introduced in the city's busiest Uttara-Motijheel corridor providing 24 sets of trains.

A study says, 60,000 passengers will be able to cross the 20.5 kilometre corridor in almost half an hour.

Project Director Mofazzel Hossain said progress of the MRT line-6 project is satisfactory.

He said since it has been taken as the fast track project, technical parts of its implementation has been sped up.

*After the last year's January 5 election, the government formed the monitoring committee on fast track projects comprising six mega projects - MRT line-6 project, Padma Bridge project, Rooppur nuclear power plant project, deep sea project, LNG terminal construction and Rampal coal- fired power plant project - to implement those on priority basis.*

Sources said the task force committee of the first track monitoring committee recommended the Matarbari power plant project, which is also to be placed at Wednesday's meeting for approval.

The committee held three meetings since its inception while the task force held four meetings when different directives were given to the concerned authorities to speed up the process of implementation.

The DMRTD project's major hurdle in getting 22 hectares of land from the Rajdhani Unnayan Kartipakhya (RAJUK) for setting up MRT depot in Uttara has been solved after intervention of the fast track monitoring committee.

Officials said the DMRTD has already received the depot land and handed over Tk 2.43 billion for land acquisition to the RAJUK as per the decision of the committee.

They said, like other six projects, the DMRTD will also share the progress of the MRT design and schedule of the tender for the Tk 220 billion project beginning this month.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dhaka's first metro line will be designed by John McAslan + Partners*













British architecture firm John McAslan + Partners has won an international competition to design a new metro line for Dhaka, which will stretch 12 miles across the city.
John McAslan + Partners will design sixteen elevated stations for the over-head line, which is part of a $3 billion (£2 billion) project to improve infrastructure in Dhaka, Bangladesh.

The Dhaka metro line will form a commuter link between the capital's residential district in the north of the city and the business centre in the south.

Hiro Aso, director of infrastructure at John McAslan + Partners, said the scheme would produce "a significant new infrastructure system for Dhaka."

Plans for the metro line show elevated train tracks supported on a series of piloti.

White perforated canopies arch over the tracks to let trains pass through the middle and provide cover for the station platforms.

The canopies are perforated with a geometric pattern reminiscent of Islamic tile designs that allows sunlight to pass through the tunnel-like structures to illuminate the platforms below. An irregular bowed framework supports the cut-out roof.

White elevator shafts and stairwells connect the station platforms to the ground.

The project, which also includes the design for a train depot, is part of a larger development scheme proposed by the Dhaka Mass Transit Company that aims to address growing traffic congestion and air pollution issues.

"The line will form connections between areas of Dhaka in support of the wider urban strategy of decentralisation of urban activities and population from the centre to satellite communities," said a statement from John McAslan + Partners.

The Dhaka metro line will be completed in three stages with all stations operational by 2022, and is forecast to serve over 500,000 passengers daily by 2025.

The studio will work in collaboration with local architecture firms to integrate the new stations into the urban setting.

John McAslan + Partners has worked on a number of infrastructure projects, including the Anand Vihar transport hub in New Delhi and the redevelopment of Kings Cross station in London.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Padma Multipurpose Bridge under construction by local firm Abdul Monem Limited. The two-level steel truss bridge will carry a four-lane highway on the upper level and a single track railway on a lower level. The project will include 6.15 km long and 18.10 m wide bridge, 15.1 km of approach roads, toll plazas and service areas.

The German technology used in piling for this bridge is unprecedented in the whole region.





And a more in-depth look by a local TV channel (sorry only in Bangla)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

I am posting two stories of recent export processing zone or special economic zone (EPZ or SEZ) developments in the region.

One is Amata Corporation in Thailand (in the cities of Rayong and Chonburi among other Thai and Vietnamese cities) and
The second is Mundra port and SEZ (flagship port of Adani Ports and SEZ Ltd) in Mundra, Gujarat.
By level of sophistication Amata's SEZ facilities are more sophisticated than those in Mundra (or anywhere in India) - yet Mundra's port is also spectacular in it's deep sea capabilities as well as being a privately operated port in India. Both should be studied and bench-marked by business people and students of economics in Bangladesh on how to set up facilities which attract Japanese, Korean and Chinese sunset industries re-locating due to higher wages, which should be our prime focus at this time.

Our EPZ's are (still) as usual run by numbskull bureaucrats with scarce global exposure and even more scarce capability of planning and bold vision. The best they know to do is to hamper industrialization. Witness the Korean and Japanese EPZ fiascoes a la our corrupt PM and bureaucrats down the chain of command. It comes to me as amazement when I see that Koreans and Japanese are still keen to set up industries in Bangladesh due to wages that are half or one-third that of neighboring countries.

I'd say Bangladeshi workers are way more capable in intelligence and skills aptitude for the same wages than workers in either of these locations so the only blame goes to the bureaucrats and their numbskull ineptitude and slowness to build infrastructure compared to neighboring countries. Amata and Mundra's promoters (Adani) are both private companies by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*'Abul Khair Group' going for massive investments in Hot rolled steel sheet*

AKSPL is a 6 HI continual varying crown (CVC) new steel sheet Project (2 stands) that started production this year. 4 feet wide sheet. Thickness ranges from .20 mm to 2.00 mm.


----------



## Bilal9

KDS Group of companies setup a subsidiary KYCR Coil Industries Ltd., a state-of-the art Cold rolling Mill complex in 2000 at Kumira, 25 KM from Chittagong. The plant had been setup as a backward integration effort to provide necessary raw material for KDS Group's own Galvanizing plant and as a supplier to other consumers in the industry. Recently the plant has gone through modernization and significant expansion.

The plant is notably the only European plant of its kind in the country, supplied by *SMS DEMAG* Germany, a world leader in this sector. The Complex is built on a 10 acre site, houses a pickling line, 6 Hi CVC cold rolling Mill Slitting and rewinding lines with an annual capacity of 250000 MT. Commissioned in 18 months under supervision and technical assistance of *SMS DEMAG* Germany, the result is a continuous and efficient supply of flawless quality product unrivaled by others in the industry, thus enabling KDS to be the most reliable supplier of cold-rolled sheet in the region.










Some of the many local luxury sanitaryware brands

*Stella*








*RAK Ceramics* Sanitaryware


----------



## Bilal9

*Businessmen expect sharp rise in bicycle exports*
Abdur Rahim Harmachi, Chief Economics Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2015-03-23 11:11:47.0 BdST Updated: 2015-03-23 23:12:32.0 BdST













*Bangladesh is currently the fifth top bicycle exporter to Europe, though it was itself an importer a decade back.*

Businessmen in the country see a huge export potential for bicycles because of their growing popularity in developed nations as an environment-friendly mode of transport.

They expect a sharp rise in bike exports to the European market following its economic recovery.

Bangladesh follows Taiwan, Thailand, Sri Lanka and Indonesia in cycle exports to Europe.

According to the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), Bangladesh exported bicycles worth $84.7 million in the first eight months of the current fiscal year, beginning on July 1, against the year’s target of $121.5 million.

The July-February export figure was 30.23 percent higher than the previous corresponding period.

Bicycle exports began in 2000 and picked up speed in 2008.

EPB Vice-Chairman Shubhashish Bose told bdnews24.com: “An increase in bicycle exports shows a diversification of our export basket.”

Exporters expect Bangladesh-made bikes will grab the ‘entire European market’, just as readymade garments (RMG) have done, in another 10 years.


According to the EPB, the country fetched $20.31 billion from the July-February exports of RMG alone, accounting for 81 percent of the total export earnings.

The bureau said around 80 percent of bicycle exports was to the European Union countries, and the rest to India, the UAE, Australia and other nations.

According to a report of the US-based research organisation, Lucintel, the global market size of bicycles may reach $68 billion in 2018.

Former Bangladesh Bank governor Mohammed Farasuddin feels the country should grab a large portion of the market.

He told bdnews24.com: “Labour cost is low here. No country can export cycles at prices we can offer. We have to exploit this potential keeping in mind the issue of quality.”

*The beginning*

A Taiwan-based company, Alita Bangladesh Limited, started bicycle exports in the 1995-96 FY on a small scale.

Alita, later joined by the Meghna Group, accounts for around 90 percent of country’s cycle exports.

The manufactures said six types of cycles were being exported -- freestyle, mountain trekking, folding, chopper, road racing, and tandem.

Bangladesh imports some of the cycle spares and locally produces the rest -- particularly wheels, tubes, pedals, handles, bearings and seats.

Meghna Group commenced bicycle exports in 1999 from its factory at Dhaka’s Tajgaon, taken over from the government in 1996.

It exports cycles at prices ranging from $100 to $500.

Group officials said they hoped to export 600,000 cycles in the current year.

Its Marketing Manager Moinul Islam Rahat told bdnews24.com they produced bikes at six factories in Gazipur, employing around 7,000 people.

Rangpur Metal Industries Limited, a unit of the Pran-RFL Group, has invested Tk one billion in a cycle-making factory at Habiganj, sensing robust domestic and overseas markets.

The factory, with an installed capacity to manufacture 500,000 bicycles a year, began production last year.
The company’s marketing head, Kamruzzaman Kamal, said they would begin exports to Europe in April next year.

*The European market*

According to Eurostat, EU’s statistical office, Bangladesh advanced to the fifth position in bike exports to the European market in 2010 from the ninth place in 2009.

The country maintained the fifth position until last year, when it exported over 600,000 cycles.

Bangladesh exported around 355,000 bikes in 2007, 371,000 in 2008 and 419,000 in 2009.

The number was over 500,000 in 2010, around 550,000 in 2011 and 2012 and 600,000 in 2013.

*Imports still on*

Though the country’s cycle exports are increasing yearly, the lion’s share of the domestic market is still met by imports.

Exporters are blaming the previous import trend for the situation.
Meghna Group Manager Rahat said: “Demand for imported cycles are high as their prices are comparatively low. Besides, selling imported cycles has been a trend among our traders.”

He said their group was manufacturing bikes for domestic market, taking into consideration road conditions and people’s buying capacity.

During visits to Meghna Group’s cycle showrooms, this correspondent found cycles being sold there at prices ranging from Tk 13,500 to Tk 280,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Biman's fleet expansion forges ahead, with twin regional 74-seater Dash-8 Q400s added, Short hop Int'l flights to be bolstered soon with twin 737-800's. (S2-AGQ & S2-AGR below)*





Image copyright Sazzad Hossain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

Export growth brings sunshine | The Daily Star






China: next big garment export destination | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

PM inaugurates Mawna flyover | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Bridge piling continues (some 200 meter deep) to build piers over the mighty river Padma (10 km wide). Sorry mostly in Bangla (but one can easily make out the activity).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Refrigerator market Heyday for local brands





*

*Local brands are dominating domestic refrigerator market due to price advantage and prompt after sales services*

M. Abdul Wahab, a mid-level worker in a private firm, was in a quandary. He wanted to buy a refrigerator, but the foreign brands were too expensive for him.

Finally, he opted for an 8 CFT. refrigerator manufactured by a local company, as he found the home appliance affordable for people who belong to the low-income bracket. He compared it with the prices of the foreign brands available, and was delighted. 

Besides, he found that the Bangladeshi manufacturers of electronic appliances are offering speedy after-sales services, with many service centers in the city. 

Moreover, payments through the monthly installment scheme encouraged him to purchase a fridge belonging to a local brand; he realized it would be very difficult for him to pay the entire amount at one go, for buying a refrigerator of an overseas brand.

The country’s local refrigerator manufacturing companies have made extraordinary progress in the last decade, as Abdul Wahab realized.

Nowadays, the five refrigerator manufacturing companies of the country—including *Walton* Hi-Tech Industries, *Jamuna *Electronics and Automobile Company Ltd, *Butterfly *Manufacturing Company, *RFL *Electronics Company, and *MyOne *Electronics Industries—are producing a wide range of refrigerators and freezers.

According to the Bangladesh Refrigerator Manufacturers’ Association (BRMA), the annual production capacity of the domestic refrigerator manufacturing companies has doubled, compared to annual demand.

Local refrigerator manufacturers have an annual *production capacity of 23 lakh refrigerators, against the annual demand for 11 lakh refrigerators*, BRMA noted.

Among the five companies, Walton Hi-Tech Industries Limited has an annual production capacity of 14 lakh refrigerators, under the Walton brand, Jamuna Electronics and Automobiles Company Ltd has an annual production capacity of three lakh, under the Jamuna brand, Butterfly Manufacturing Company Ltd, two lakh, RFL Electronics Ltd, three lakh, and MyOne Electronics Industries has an annual capacity of around one-and-a-half lakh, under the Minister brand.

BRMA sources said around 10.77 lakh refrigerators have been sold across the country, in the last fiscal year, 2013–'14, showing a 32.9 per cent growth over sales in FY 2012–'13.

Among the 10.77 lakh refrigerators sold in 2013–'14, the number of locally made refrigerators was 8.37 lakh and imported refrigerators numbered 2.4 lakh, BRMA statistics show. The market share of local refrigerator manufacturing companies therefore was 77.73 per cent, while 22.27 per cent of the market was captured by refrigerator importers.

In 2013–'14, sales of imported refrigerators came down by 24.29 per cent, compared to those of the previous fiscal year (2012–'13). Around 3.17 lakh imported refrigerators were sold in 2012–'13 while the figure fell to 2.4 lakh in 2013–'14.

On the other hand, sales of different brands of locally manufactured refrigerators increased by 3.44 lakh units in 2013–'14. The local refrigerator manufacturers have sold around 8.37 lakh refrigerators in 2013–'14, as against 4.93 refrigerators in the previous fiscal year, marking a 70 per cent rise.

Local refrigerator manufacturers said the growth in turnover will increase in the current fiscal year, if the political situation remains stable across the country. They are projecting a 40 per cent growth in annual turnover in 2014-'15.

BRMA general secretary Lokman Hossain Akash said the country’s refrigerator manufacturing sector has emerged as an exemplar of the smooth industrialization process.

Earlier, different brands of imported refrigerators met the country’s entire demand for refrigerators, he pointed out.
But now, the market share of locally manufactured refrigerators is gradually increasing, as local manufacturers are supplying quality refrigerators at affordable prices, compared to those of imported refrigerators, Akash added.

In addition, speedy after-sales service and easy availability of spare parts are also actuating consumers, to buy locally made refrigerators, he pointed out.

Local refrigerator manufacturing companies are now not only meeting the total domestic demand, but also exporting their manufactured refrigerators to different countries of the world, Akash explained. The markets of imported refrigerators have now been taken by the local brands of refrigerators, he said, adding that it is high time imports of refrigerators were discouraged by imposing high import duties.

Uday Hakim, operative director of Walton Hi-Tech Industries, told The Independent that Walton is now manufacturing nearly 80 per cent of the raw materials of a refrigerator, including chemicals, mould-dies, all kinds of plastic accessories, and some other kinds of machinery. “We also have the capacity to export these items,” he added.
At present, the lion’s share of the local refrigerator markets is occupied by refrigerators of the Walton brand, he said.
The annual production capacity of Walton Hi-Tech Industries has crossed the domestic demand for refrigerators, he said, adding, “We are now exporting our Walton brand of refrigerators to different Asian, African and Middle Eastern countries, after meeting domestic demand.”

Besides, the company has taken an initiative to set up another refrigerator factory, with a view to export the appliances to countries in Europe and North America.

In the new factory, state-of-the art no-frost refrigerators will be manufactured; its annual production capacity will be 10 lakh, he added.

Moreover, the company has taken up a project to manufacture the main component of refrigerators—compressors—with a production capacity of 20 lakh annually, he noted.

Abdur Razzak Khan, managing director of MyOne Electronics Industries Ltd, said the company has a the capacity to produce 500 fridges per day.

More than 50 per cent of the accessories, including the air conditioning cord, the internal white part of the fridge, metal items, screws and all kinds of plastic accessories, such as trays, vegetable boxes and racks, are now being produced locally, he said.

The company is now importing compressors from China, Malaysia and Thailand, he said, adding that in the coming future, compressors will be produced in Bangladesh, too.

The time has come to provide full policy support to the local refrigerator manufacturers, he added. “If the government wants to help the local refrigerator manufacturing sector to move ahead, imports will have to be discouraged by imposing high import duties on imported fridges,” he observed.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bangladesh self-sufficient in fridge production*

Economic Correspondent: Bangladesh has become self-sufficient in manufacturing fridges or refrigerators in the country. Currently the country is capable of manufacturing 23 lakh refrigerators against the annual demand of 11 lakh. Which means in comparison to the present demand, the country’s production capacity is more than double.

Consumers are benefited of the development as they can purchase high standard local products at reasonable and affordable prices. The market of the sector is fully dominated by the local companies which indicates that no other foreign products will be able to compete in the country if the manufacturing of standard products witness a boost here as the patriotic consumers prefer local products.

According to the data provided by Bangladesh Refrigerator Manufactures Association, a total of 10 lakh 77 thousand refrigerators were sold in last fiscal year which is 32.9 percent higher than the previous fiscal. Among them, the percentage of local made refrigerators was 77.73 (8.37 lakh) while the sale of imported refrigerators was only 22.27 percent (2.8 lakh). In the previous fiscal, 3.17 lakh imported refrigerators were sold which means in the current fiscal the sales of imported refrigerators declined to 77 thousand units. However, the sales of local made refrigerators increased to 3 lakh and 44 thousand units.

Source concerned in the sector said the growth rate of local refrigerator sales will increase more if the stable political situation continues. Local manufacturers are expecting 40 percent growth in this year refrigerator sales. In that case, reducing the market of imported refrigerators sales the sales of local made refrigerators will cross 14 lakh in the end of the year.






According to the sources, the annual refrigerator production capability of the country is now 23 lakh units. The prominent local brands are Walton, Marcel, Eco Plus, Jamuna, RFL, MyOne and Minister. Among them, the annual production capacity of Walton Hi-Tech Industries is 14 lakh units, Jamuna Electronics 3 lakh, Butterfly Manufacturing Company Ltd (Eco Plus) 2 lakh, RFL Electronics 3 lakh while MyOne and Minister’s capacity are 1 lakh. Walton branded products are now being exported to several countries of Asia, Africa and Middle East while the process of entering in the European market is on. 

Lokman Hossain Akash, General Secretary of Bangladesh Refrigerator Manufactures Association, said “Refrigerator sector is a major and positive segment in country’s industrialization. In the recent past the refrigerator demands of the country had to be met by imports - but now after meeting local demand refrigerators are being exported to other countries. Local products have captured the refrigerator market driving away foreign brands. This trend of importing foreign-branded refrigerators need to be discouraged.” 

Meanwhile, Walton has bagged a major part of the country’s refrigerator market. Sources at the company said it has taken initiatives to set up a new refrigerator factory in a bid to export its products to developed countries of Europe and America. With 6 lakh annual production capacity, no-frost refrigerators will be manufactured in the new factory. Walton has already started manufacturing die-mould, chemicals and machinery of refrigerators and freezers including all sheet-metal components. The company is also working on a project to manufacture 20 lakh high quality compressors every year.

According to a report of the Research Cell of Bangladesh Refrigerator Manufactures Association, refrigerator market in Bangladesh expanded to 33 percent in the 2013-14 fiscal year compared to the 2012-13 fiscal. 78 percent of this expansion is due to production expansion by local producers. 

Fiscal_____Imported Fridge__Local Made Fridge__Total Market__Rate of increase/decrease

2010-11___72.29%_________27.71%___________7.97 lakh_____12.3%

2011-12___49.25%_________50.75%___________7.53 lakh_____- 5.5%

2012-13___39.16%_________60.84%___________8.11 lakh_____7.6%

2013-14___ 22.27%_________77.73%__________10.77 lakh_____32.9%

Sources said high prices, low standard products (in certain cases) and insufficient after sales service are the main reasons behind the sales decline of imported refrigerators. On the other hand, local-made high standard refrigerators can be purchased at comparatively low prices while getting better after sales service along with spare parts from the local companies.

Prominent economist Dr. Akbar Ali Khan, a former adviser to the caretaker government, views development of the refrigerator sector as a massive success for the country. “This is certainly a positive fact for the country. The country will be economically independent and more scope of employment will be created if other products like refrigerators are manufactured here.”

Stressing on setting up new industries, the well-known economist said the government should increase infrastructure facilities and other related items to make it easy for investors to recoup their investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## bongbang

*Dhaka-Ctg train trip gets faster*

Train journeys to and from Chittagong are to be faster as a 61-kilometre double-line, between Laksham and Chinki Astana, and the remodelled Chittagong Railway Station yard is set to open today.

According to officials of the railways ministry, the travel time between Dhaka and Chittagong would be 30 minutes shorter due the new line.

From today, 153km of the 321km Dhaka-Chittagong route would be double-line.

The number of trains running between the capital and the port city would increase up to 70 with this boost in line capacity. Now, 36 trains run between Dhaka and Chittagong.

The officials believe trains would be able to maintain schedules better since they would travel up to 100kmph on the new line.

Though the new double line is meter gauge, it has the provision for transformation into dual gauge, on which broad gauge and meter gauge trains can ply.

The double line was installed as part of a sub-project of Dhaka-Chittagong Railway Development Project aimed at increasing frequency and establishing faster railway connectivity between the two cities.

Construction of the Tk 1,749-crore Laksham-Chinki Astana double line started on November 2, 2011, and completed on March 31, 2015.

Eight major bridges, 45 culverts, four new station buildings, 13 new platforms, eight footbridges and 13 level crossings had been built. Computerised interlinking signalling system at 11 stations and central traffic control with telecommunications facilities at 12 stations have also been introduced under the project.

Construction of additional three loop, one-shade platforms, triangle train line for moving the engines have also been done along with refurbishing 800 metres of rail lines between the station yard and Pahartali station under the Chittagong Station Yard Remodelling Project.

Around 50 pairs of trains would be able to move after construction of the new station yard. This would increase operational facilities, according to the officials.

Project Director of the two projects SM Liaqat Ali said the projects, costing over Tk 2,000 crore, had been completed on time.

“With the inauguration of the new double line, at least 30 minutes would be saved for Dhaka-Chittagong intercity trains, one hour for local trains and two hours for freight trains as there will be no stoppages at stations for crossings,” he observed.

Ali, also one of the general managers of Bangladesh Railways, said the projects had been implemented by local Max Group. “It is a milestone that a local company has developed the capacity to build rail lines of international standards,” he added.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is set to inaugurate the new double-line and the remodelled Chittagong station yard via a videoconference with Railways Minister Md Mazibul Hoque at 5:00pm from Gono Bhaban.

The minister along with Director General Md Amzad Hossain and Project Director SM Liaqat Ali would be at Laksham junction.

She would also open the foundation stone for the construction of a 72km Laksham-Akhaura dual-gauge double-line and transformation of the existing line into dual-gauge. This would be done with joint financing by the Asian Development Bank, European Investment Bank and the Government of Bangladesh.

The construction work would begin in October this year and is expected to be finished in four years, SK Chakraborty, general manager and project director, told The Daily Star.

Dhaka-Ctg train trip gets faster | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Skilled Women Are Breaking Labor Force Barriers in Bangladesh*

Dolly owns and runs “Lovely Fashion,” a tailoring shop in Tongi near Dhaka, the capital of Bangladesh. She is in her mid-twenties and earns around BDT 12,000 (USD 150) a month. “I work hard. I can support my family to live with dignity in the society,” says Dolly. “Finally I have peace of mind and financial independence.”





*Dolly working in her tailoring shop*

From childhood, Dolly was self-motivated. She struggled against the barriers that held back her. The lack of economic opportunities is an obvious barrier for the many women belonging to earlier generations. Dolly first experienced her mother’s life, who got married at an early age and could not finish her secondary school. After marriage, she faced the challenge to feed and fulfill the basic needs of her family with her husband’s limited income. Her mother wanted to financially support the family but lacked the opportunity. She aspired for her daughter’s life to be different. Dolly’s mother motivated her to build her career and become financially independent. After completing secondary schooling, Dolly was looking for entrepreneurial opportunities. She came to know about the Montage Training and Certification (MTC) – a private vocational training institute. The institution provides a number of free short-courses and stipend with support from the Skills and Training Enhancement Project (STEP). She enrolled herself in dress making and tailoring courses from July to December 2012.

With assistance from the STEP, more than 100 institutes like MTC provides free skills training and financial support to the students. This made it possible for Dolly and hundreds of young women like her from low income families to enroll in technical and vocational courses and gain valuable market oriented skills that later turned their lives around.

The Government of Bangladesh is implementing STEP with financial assistance of $100 million from the World Bank and the Government of Canada. One of the activities of STEP is to support six months short-course training programs to develop skills and increase employment opportunities for those who are interested in entering the labor market. Until December 2014, 12,763 female students received support from the project. Among them, around 25% graduates get job within 6 months of the course completion and about 40% are in further education and training aspiring for skills of even higher levels. Dress making and tailoring, computer technology, beautification, and garments are some of the programs that are particularly popular among women.

After completing the six-month course, Dolly started a tailoring shop with the stipend money and her mother’s savings. Despite initial struggle of running a new business, her hard work, diligent and welcoming personality attracted an increasing number of customers. After five months, she needed additional support for running her expanding business. She even trained and employed two more women.

Women in the past could hardly think about going to vocational training schools or starting up their own businesses. The series of awareness campaign, financial and policy support from the Government of Bangladesh are the recent game changers. All these ignited the idea of independence and self-reliance among the women in Bangladesh. They have now broken the mold and come forward with innovative, employment and entrepreneurial skills to create their own livelihood and even support their families. 

The benefits of female empowerment through skills training are visible all over Bangladesh.






The contribution of women in the national economy between the ages of 20 and 50 has increased. Growing number of educated women, coupled with the increasing opportunities in the labor market have contributed in increasing the female labor force participation rate, which has increased from 26.1 to 36.0 percent in between 2003-2010 (The World Bank, 2013). It is just one step towards female empowerment, yet a steady and big one for shaping their futures.

*Source: WorldBank*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Recent TV specials highlighting infrastructure news ... (sorry all in Bengali but Urdu/Hindi speakers can probably get most of it).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

One more about the Dhaka Elevated Expressway (Using the existing flyovers).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

See S&P's report on Bangladesh in the attachment.


----------



## extra terrestrial

HSBC bullish on Bangladesh | The Daily Star

Bangladesh will post strong economic growth and see a bullish trend in exports up to 2030, according to a forecast by UK-based banking giant HSBC.

The HSBC Global Connections Trade Forecast Report said the country's economy has grown by around 6 percent annually over the past decade, and it will continue to grow at a similar rate over the next ten years.

“Robust growth is expected over the medium-term, with GDP expanding by 5.5 percent a year in the decade to 2030.”

It said the country's trade prospects are bright, particularly in the textiles sector, and trade liberalisation efforts with its neighbours in Asia should boost prospects further, encouraging more diversification of the export base.

The HSBC Trade Forecast examines prospects for exporters in 25 countries and territories. It shows that the short-term outlook for emerging economies is patchy, in part, because of relatively low commodity prices and a moderation in Chinese growth. 

Over the medium term, however, patterns of global trade will be increasingly influenced by rapidly-growing Asian economies with rising average incomes. Trade between emerging markets will become more significant as their middle classes expand.

Among the countries covered in the Trade Forecast, Vietnam, India, China, Turkey and Bangladesh are expected to experience the strongest trade growth.

Each is predicted to increase merchandise exports by an average of 8 percent or more per year between 2015 and 2030.

Bangladesh has a strong foothold in the global market for garments, and HSBC expects this to continue, with around 80 percent of export growth from 2015-30 coming from clothing and apparel.

Although the importance of agriculture will gradually decline as more of the population moves into urban areas, agriculture will continue to be Bangladesh's second largest export sector out to 2030, contributing around 7 percent of the forecast increase in exports.

In recent years, Bangladesh has made good progress towards macroeconomic stability under the guidance of the International Monetary Fund, but major infrastructure investment remains essential, the report said.

The report said positive progress towards liberalising trade flows with neighbours in recent years is expected to help maintain competitive advantages in clothing and apparel sector. But rising incomes will encourage a gradual move towards higher value sectors, potentially including the assembly of electronic products, and boosting the sector.

Simon Cooper, chief executive of global commercial banking at HSBC, said: “In the short-term an increasingly robust US economy, aided by cyclical upturns in Europe and Japan, is likely to provide the greatest cross-border opportunities for businesses. Further out, demographic trends in emerging markets will undoubtedly fuel greater South-South trade.”

The report said the potential for Bangladesh to attract more foreign direct investment inflows is large.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Come Visit us At Our Iranian Mullah Made Corner:

Iranian Nano-Technology Products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

scythian500 said:


> Come Visit us At Our Iranian Mullah Made Corner:
> 
> Iranian Nano-Technology Products



Nice but wrong thread dude...


----------



## bongbang

Bangladesh plans to set up 100 economic zones, create 10 mn jobs - bdnews24.com

Bangladesh slashes military budget slightly - bdnews24.com

Muhith unveils Tk 2.95 trillion budget | The Bangladesh Chronicle

Bangladesh focuses on international tourism in new budget  - bdnews24.com

Remittance rises 8pc y/y in May | The Daily Star

Govt may support India's move to launch Saarc satellite | The Daily Star

Ctg port handles largest transhipment cargo | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

*Goldberg mobile launched in Bangladesh*
*
Bangladesh mobile brand Goldberg launched officially in local market, a press release said Saturday*. Industry Minister Amir Hossein Amu announced the launching of Goldberg mobile as chief guest at an event at city hotel on Friday. Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister Rashed Khan Menon, Information Minister Hasanul Huq Inu, Chief Whip ASM Feroz, Goldberg Mobile Chief Executive Officer Abrar Rahman Khan were present among others while Khansons Group Chairman AKM Azizur Rahman Khan presided over the opening ceremony. Singer Habib Wahid made a music session at the end part of the event. Goldberg Mobile Founder and CEO Abrar Rahman Khan said, the main target of Goldberg mobile to establish it as country’s top brand bringing opportunities for users to experience new innovations in mobile telephony. To achieve the target, we focused on world class gadgets with new users’ loving outlook in every handset”. 

“All the Goldberg gadgets will be available at 64 districts at a time. Besides, there are some 18 Your Care, customer service center for Goldberg gadgets across the country. The number customer care centers will reach at 40 by the end of this year,” Abrar detailed about customer centric initiatives. Abrar Rahman Khan also focused on the customer interests as well as demand in retail market. He said, “Considering demand in local market, initially we bring feature phone in two series and five categories smart phones. All the mobile gadgets in the range of Tk 800 to 12500 that will reach the common to elite communities. We are very hopeful to introduce tablet and laptop at the end of this year. Primarily, the accessories of the handsets are imported from China and we have plan to establish own plant here”. The mother company of Goldberg, Khansons Group Chairman AKM Azizur Rahman said,” The local demand of mobile handsets is 1.5 crore every year. We have planned to reach some 5 lakh of users by the end of this year.” He expressed his vision to export in neighbor markets. Azizur said, “Besides local market we will export mobile handsets in seven sisters (seven specific states) in India, Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka and Myanmar.” The customers of Goldberg mobile will get one year post buying servicing, replacement facilities within 14 days. There are attractive offers of dealers and retail sellers, according Goldberg officials. 

Goldberg mobile launched in Bangladesh - prnewsbd.com


*Auto-car manufacturing in Rajshahi*

*Manufacture of Battery-driven auto car (automobile) will start in BSCIC industrial estate in Rajshahi city by June 2016.*

*Car manufacturing three companies - Zinwa, BMG and KRW- from South Korea will manufacture the car in collaboration with Ena Group in Bangladesh, reports BSS.*

An 11-member delegation from the three companies visited the proposed factory site and held a meeting with the local businessmen and other concerned at the conference hall of Rajshahi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (RCCI) on Sunday.

Marking the occasion, Engineer Enamul Haque, MP, Managing Director of Ena Group, told the attending journalists that manufacturing of auto-car is likely to start by June next year.

Improved Lithium battery will be added in the car. With providing charge in one time the car will run for at least 100 kilometers. The car will cost around 18,000 US Dollar equivalents to Bangladeshi currency Tk12 lakh.

The manufactured cars will be exported to abroad. Mainly, the European markets will be given priority in this regard.

The foreign companies have taken decision to invest worth around 100 million dollar in the new venture while the Ena group will provide all other requisite supports including staff and labour recruitments.

Engineer Enamul further said the initiative has been taken as part of establishing industries in the hitherto neglected Rajshahi, a potential place for industrialization.

On commissioning of the factory trade and business in Rajshahi will be expanded besides creating employment opportunities, he added.

Speaking on the occasion, Md Muniruzzaman, President of RCCI, termed the venture as laudable and called for more foreign investment in the region.

He said more foreign investment towards industrialization, especially agriculture and its processing sector in the region has become an urgent need for making the sector more vibrant besides encouraging the growers.

He viewed if the investment were enhanced substantially the agricultural sector coupled with ICT sector will bring an unprecedented success for the region.

Quick implementation of the proposed Hi-tech Park in Rajshahi could be the effective means of flourishing the agro-based economy.

Referring to the existing statistics in various developed and developing countries he said foreign investment is always supportive towards raising value labourers besides boosting their numbers.

He underscored the need for setting up agro-processing industries to ensure maximum utilization of agricultural products.

Establishment of agro-processing industries would encourage the farmers to grow more high valued products for their higher income.

He termed the industrialisation as the most relevant indicator of the country's progress and prosperity.

The agro-based industries constitute about 50% of the country's total industries, employing 60% of the total labor forces in the industrial sector. 

- See more at: Auto-car manufacturing in Rajshahi | Dhaka Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bengali333

is this actually happening?


----------



## Bilal9

First of all no offense to BongBang...

While I definitely encourage investments in out-of-the-way places like Rajshahi, I see little if any logic in placing a manufacturing unit of any size there unless it is to exclusively serve the Indian market for export. Chances of that happening - slim to none...

Exporting factories for heavy items like cars should be placed close to port (Mongla or CHT) and should contain 'duty free bonded warehouse facility' so that ingress of raw material (Battery, sheet metal, parts) and egress of finished products (cars) can be made easy. Not in Rajshahi...

While the ENA group itself is a successful powerplant operator and a Real estate company, they have no experience in making cars nor any vertical expertise in the field.







I think you have to place this news in the 'forward looking statement' category. But we've been surprised before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Hi-tech new biometric microchip smart card driving licence planned
*
Bangladesh Road Transport Authority is set to start producing hi-tech driving licences to prevent the use of fake licences by drivers, a problem that is attributed to accidents on roads.

A total of 11.50 lakh licences will be issued in five years at the cost of Tk 37 crore from the public exchequer. The licences will have chips securely storing a driver's data.

“We are ready to launch production of the modern driving licence. We are just waiting for its inauguration by the prime minister or communications minister,” Deputy Director of BRTA Sitangsu Shekhar Biswas told The Daily Star.

He said printing machines and other equipment have been set up in the BRTA Elenbari office in August, which having a capacity to produce 5,000 licences a day.

According to the plan, data will be entered into the database at all BRTA offices across the country but manufacturing of the licences will be done only at the Elenbari office of the BRTA. Data of 10,000 drivers has already been entered.

Tighter IT, which did digital voter enrolment before the 2008 general elections, is doing the job with the help of two French firms--Oberthur Technologies and Evolif Ltd. Oberthur is providing the driving licence cards with security features while Evolif is providing printer and printing technologies.

BRTA officials said the new driving licence will be produced using a biometric-based solution. It will have records of a driver's photograph, fingerprints, signature, among other details. The data will remain stored in a highly secure and rugged smart card.

They said the information will both be printed on the card and stored inside an encrypted chip that can be verified and updated by BRTA officials. The card itself will have multiple security printing techniques, some of which are very advanced.

The chip uses technologies similar to that of the e-passport.

Meanwhile, many in the BRTA doubt the success of the new venture as they said that the BRTA has no alternative but to depend on the police department for implementing the move on the roads.

“With the existing system, police personnel can easily identify the fake driving licences, but they hardly take any action against them,” said a BRTA official requesting anonymity.

Asked about the matter, Sitangsu said BRTA will provide Dhaka Metropolitan Police with kits and online access to applications so that they can quickly verify the authenticity of a licence.

The official said police personnel will also be given equipment to check on the spot authenticity of a licence.

_Note: I think the US Homeland Security may be influencing this project if not funding it outright._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nizamuddin

nice work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

WB ready with $1b funding | The Daily Star

Income tax ceiling now Tk 2.5 lakh | The Daily Star

Bangladesh earns $28 billion from exports in 11 months - bdnews24.com

Bangladesh economy moves up 14 places on World Bank, IMF scale in two years - bdnews24.com

World Bank to provide $476 million in agriculture, finance sectors - bdnews24.com

Bangladesh’s forex reserves top $24 billion mark again - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*BGMEA wants Indian land for RMG warehouse*

*



*

*Business leaders have asked India for 50 acres of land to set up a huge warehouse to increase export of readymade garments from Bangladesh. *

A team of businesspersons led by FBCCI chief Abdul Matlab Ahmad met Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi at Dhaka’s Pan Pacific Sonargaon Hotel on Sunday.

Atiqul Islam, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufactures & Exporters Association (BGMEA), formally requested Modi to arrange fifty acres of land for their warehouse project in India, said a statement by the apex trade body. 

He said once the land is handed over, Bangladesh garment industry owners will spend US $25 million to set up a company in India and build the largest warehouse and distribution centre there.









The BGMEA, he said, will also set up 1,000 retail stores in India.

Islam said these efforts can help narrow the current trade deficit between the neighbours. 

Islam requested the Indian prime minister to withdraw Countervailing Duty (CVD) on RMG products and said India should buy more garments from Bangladesh. 

Modi assured him that he will consider the proposals, said the BGMEA statement. 

The business leaders expressed their gratitude to the Indian prime minister for the 19 pacts on trade, investments, security, education, environment and border signed during the visit. 

FBCCI president Abdul Matlab Ahmad said the deals initiated by Modi would usher new era in bilateral trade and business. Bangladesh traders will be able to extend over India to reach Nepal and Bhutan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

*The World Bank and International Monetary Fund think Bangladesh economy, which has been maintaining over 6 percent growth, is gradually gaining a strong footing.*
According to WB’s World Development Indicators Database and IMF’s World Economic Outlook, Bangladesh advanced 14 steps from the 58th position to 44th in the world economy in the last two years.
*
Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal presented the reports of the two global lending agencies at a meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Tuesday.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina presided over the meeting.

According to the WB and IMF reports, Bangladesh economy ranked 58th in the world with a GDP of $149.99 billion based on current price in 2013.

In 2015, the GDP grew to $205.3 billion taking Bangladesh to the 44th position in the world economy.

The WB and IMF published the reports in April.

After the reports were presented at the ECNEC meeting, the prime minister said: “We maintained over 6 percent GDP growth in the last six years. It’s really an outstanding achievement for us.”

The planning ministry in a media statement quoted her as telling the meeting: “Everybody has contributed to this achievement. I hope the economy will continue to surge ahead.”

Hasina stressed structural changes with ‘proper management’ of the resources the nation had.

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi during his recent Dhaka visit also described over 6 percent growth for last several years as ‘outstanding’.

After the ECNEC meeting, the planning minister said: “Our position in the global economy is improving by the day. We’re benefiting from the over 6 percent GDP growth for six years on a row.”

Bangladesh’s economic advance has pleased the World Bank’s Dhaka office Chief Economist Zahid Hossain.

He told bdnews24.com the progress had brightened Bangladesh’s image in the international arena.

“Foreign investors will now show their interest to bring funds into Bangladesh. It will play a positive role in securing foreign loan and aid,” he added.

The US economy maintained its top position in the world in 2015 with a GDP of $18.12 trillion. It was followed by China ($11.21 trillion), Japan ($4.92 trillion) and Germany ($3.41 trillion).

In 2013, the GDP of the four countries was $16.77 trillion, $9.24 trillion, $4.21 trillion and $3.73 trillion respectively.

The United Kingdom now ranks fifth and France sixth.

According to the reports, India moved three places to seventh position from 10th. The South Asian country’s GDP stood at $2.31 trillion in 2015.

The reports suggest Bangladesh surpassed Vietnam, Tajikistan, Portugal, Qatar, New Zealand and Peru.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bongbang said:


> *Goldberg mobile launched in Bangladesh
> 
> Bangladesh mobile brand Goldberg launched officially in local market, a press release said Saturday*. Industry Minister Amir Hossein Amu announced the launching of Goldberg mobile as chief guest at an event at city hotel on Friday. Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister Rashed Khan Menon, Information Minister Hasanul Huq Inu, Chief Whip ASM Feroz, Goldberg Mobile Chief Executive Officer Abrar Rahman Khan were present among others while Khansons Group Chairman AKM Azizur Rahman Khan presided over the opening ceremony. Singer Habib Wahid made a music session at the end part of the event. Goldberg Mobile Founder and CEO Abrar Rahman Khan said, the main target of Goldberg mobile to establish it as country’s top brand bringing opportunities for users to experience new innovations in mobile telephony. To achieve the target, we focused on world class gadgets with new users’ loving outlook in every handset”.
> 
> “All the Goldberg gadgets will be available at 64 districts at a time. Besides, there are some 18 Your Care, customer service center for Goldberg gadgets across the country. The number customer care centers will reach at 40 by the end of this year,” Abrar detailed about customer centric initiatives. Abrar Rahman Khan also focused on the customer interests as well as demand in retail market. He said, “Considering demand in local market, initially we bring feature phone in two series and five categories smart phones. All the mobile gadgets in the range of Tk 800 to 12500 that will reach the common to elite communities. We are very hopeful to introduce tablet and laptop at the end of this year. Primarily, the accessories of the handsets are imported from China and we have plan to establish own plant here”. The mother company of Goldberg, Khansons Group Chairman AKM Azizur Rahman said,” The local demand of mobile handsets is 1.5 crore every year. We have planned to reach some 5 lakh of users by the end of this year.” He expressed his vision to export in neighbor markets. Azizur said, “Besides local market we will export mobile handsets in seven sisters (seven specific states) in India, Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka and Myanmar.” The customers of Goldberg mobile will get one year post buying servicing, replacement facilities within 14 days. There are attractive offers of dealers and retail sellers, according Goldberg officials.
> 
> Goldberg mobile launched in Bangladesh - prnewsbd.com
> 
> 
> *Auto-car manufacturing in Rajshahi*
> 
> *Manufacture of Battery-driven auto car (automobile) will start in BSCIC industrial estate in Rajshahi city by June 2016.*
> 
> *Car manufacturing three companies - Zinwa, BMG and KRW- from South Korea will manufacture the car in collaboration with Ena Group in Bangladesh, reports BSS.*
> 
> An 11-member delegation from the three companies visited the proposed factory site and held a meeting with the local businessmen and other concerned at the conference hall of Rajshahi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (RCCI) on Sunday.
> 
> Marking the occasion, Engineer Enamul Haque, MP, Managing Director of Ena Group, told the attending journalists that manufacturing of auto-car is likely to start by June next year.
> 
> Improved Lithium battery will be added in the car. With providing charge in one time the car will run for at least 100 kilometers. The car will cost around 18,000 US Dollar equivalents to Bangladeshi currency Tk12 lakh.
> 
> The manufactured cars will be exported to abroad. Mainly, the European markets will be given priority in this regard.
> 
> The foreign companies have taken decision to invest worth around 100 million dollar in the new venture while the Ena group will provide all other requisite supports including staff and labour recruitments.
> 
> Engineer Enamul further said the initiative has been taken as part of establishing industries in the hitherto neglected Rajshahi, a potential place for industrialization.
> 
> On commissioning of the factory trade and business in Rajshahi will be expanded besides creating employment opportunities, he added.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, Md Muniruzzaman, President of RCCI, termed the venture as laudable and called for more foreign investment in the region.
> 
> He said more foreign investment towards industrialization, especially agriculture and its processing sector in the region has become an urgent need for making the sector more vibrant besides encouraging the growers.
> 
> He viewed if the investment were enhanced substantially the agricultural sector coupled with ICT sector will bring an unprecedented success for the region.
> 
> Quick implementation of the proposed Hi-tech Park in Rajshahi could be the effective means of flourishing the agro-based economy.
> 
> Referring to the existing statistics in various developed and developing countries he said foreign investment is always supportive towards raising value labourers besides boosting their numbers.
> 
> He underscored the need for setting up agro-processing industries to ensure maximum utilization of agricultural products.
> 
> Establishment of agro-processing industries would encourage the farmers to grow more high valued products for their higher income.
> 
> He termed the industrialisation as the most relevant indicator of the country's progress and prosperity.
> 
> The agro-based industries constitute about 50% of the country's total industries, employing 60% of the total labor forces in the industrial sector.
> 
> - See more at: Auto-car manufacturing in Rajshahi | Dhaka Tribune



Here's the video of the Goldberg Brand Mobile Phone Grand Launch at the Pan Pacific Sonargaon

Goldberg Ltd - Goldberg Grand Launch | Facebook


----------



## Bilal9

Video about Summit Group's Aziz Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Progress on Padma Bridge from the Viewpoint of the chief contractor, Abdul Monem Ltd. Total project cost will likely exceed 3 Billion by the time of completion.






A virtual ride on the Jamuna bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

*Bangladesh's Summit to invest $1 bln to produce 1,310 MW electricity by 2020*

Summit Group, the leading power generator in Bangladesh, will invest at least $1 billion to build five power plants capable of producing 1,310 megawatts (MW) of electricity by 2020, aiming to ease a prolonged crisis in the country's energy supply, a senior executive said.

Ayesha Aziz Khan, finance director, told Reuters that by 2016 at least 300 MW would be added while the rest would be added by 2020.

"The plants will be fired by a combination of fuel oil and gas (and) will go into production starting from next year," Ayesha said, noting the biggest plant with a capacity of 660 MW will be in operation by 2020.

"If we don't start developing new projects now we will again see the mismatch between demand and supply widening, resulting in acute shortages and blackouts," Ayesha added.

"Our current total investment in Bangladesh's power sector is $1.4 billion and we will invest at least another $1 billion in the next few years to implement new power plants."

Demand for electricity in Bangladesh is rising 7 percent annually.

Ayesha also said Summit Group, whose listed sister companies include Summit Power Ltd, Summit Purbanchol Co Ltd , Summit Alliance Port Ltd and Khulna Power Co Ltd, planned to explore opportunities in neighboring counties, "but for that we need favorable laws and regulations related to foreign exchange ... which at the moment is lacking."

"The way our regulations are structured Bangladeshi businesses have very limited ability to raise and structure capital," she said, noting financial derivatives such as hedging products and bonds were in their infancy in the country.

Up to now the growth that has taken place in Bangladesh has been largely dependent on subsidised natural gas and low-cost labor. "Both these factors are not and should not be sustainable. We need to work towards more value addition, employment creation," she said.

Energy is a fundamental need for development.

"We must access and develop regional hydro electricity potentials and nuclear energy. But fossil fuel will remain our main energy source for many years to come."

Bangladesh produces 7,000 MW of electricity but demand far exceeds supply, with a daily deficit of up to 1,500 MW with only 65 percent of its 160 million population having access to the national grid.

Summit has a 12 percent share of Bangladesh's national power generation, however this is expected to rise to almost 16 percent, contributing around 1,200 MW in 2015, the official said. (Editing by David Holmes)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

*Govt to sign $473 million deals with WB for two projects*

DHAKA, June 29, 2015 (BSS) - The government is signing Tuesday two agreements with the World Bank (WB) involving $473 million for two projects. 

One of the two agreements include $300 million Financial Sector Support Project, which aims at improving financial market infrastructure, regulatory and oversight capacity of Bangladesh Bank (BB) and access to long-term financing for private firms in Bangladesh. 

The major objective of the other $173 million Bangladesh Urban Resilience Project is to strengthen the capacity of government agencies to respond to emergency events and to strengthen systems to reduce the vulnerability of future building construction to disasters in Dhaka and Sylhet.

Economic Relations Division (ERD) Senior Secretary Mohammad Mejbahuddin and Acting head in WB Dhaka office Christine E. Kimes will sign the two separate agreements on behalf of their respective sides.

The financial sector support project includes four components. The first component will build on previous efforts and improve financial market infrastructure further, specifically focusing on activities in the four broad areas: payment and settlement system development; expanding and modernizing the Credit Information Bureau (CIB); strengthening the systems of the Bangladesh Financial Intelligence Unit (BFIU) and integration with systems of other stakeholders and strengthening the information technology (IT) governance and IT management of the BB, optimizing the IT assets of the BB, and raising awareness of IT security aspects for the financial industry. 

The second component is the strengthening the financial sector regulator. This component aims to strengthen BB's capacity to regulate and supervise the scheduled financial institutions (banks and nonbank financial institutions), run the FIU more efficiently, and further develop and deepen the financial sector with new and innovative products. 

The third component is the supporting long term finance. This component will support long-term financing (an expected average of five years of financing) through private finance initiatives (PFIs) to firms, particularly exporters, in Bangladesh. 

Finally, the fourth component is the project management and monitoring. Management of project implementation will be assumed by the Financial Sector Support Project (FSSP) cell in BB. The component will include costs for project management, monitoring and evaluation (M&E), capacity building and Governance and Accountability Action Plan (GAAP) implementation.

News Details



*BD inks 2 loan deals with ADB over railway connectivity*

Bangladesh on Sunday signed two loan agreements with the Asian Development Bank (ADB) for implementing a project titled ‘South Asia Subregional Economic Cooperation (SASEC) Railway Connectivity: Akhaura-Laksam Double Track’. The deals are US$ 400 million ordinary capital resources (OCR) and US$ 105 million Asian Development Fund (ADF). The project will be implemented by Bangladesh Railway under Railways Ministry’s overall supervision. The total estimated cost of the project is US$ 837.13 million out of which the ADB will provide US$ 400 million as OCR loan and US$ 105 million as ADF loan, while the European Investment Bank (EIB) US$ 175 million. The rest of the amount will be borne by the government of Bangladesh. The project is scheduled to complete by June 2020. Economic Relations Division (ERD) Senior Secretary ERD Senior Secretary Mohammad Mejbahuddin and ADB Country Director Kazuhiko Higuchi penned the loan deals at the ERD on behalf of Bangladesh government and ADB respectively. Senior officials of the government and ADB were present, according to a news agency.

BD inks 2 loan deals with ADB over railway connectivity | 24 News | The financial express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Remittance inflow to Bangladesh hits record $15.31b*

*




*


In the just concluded fiscal year, migrant workers sent home $15.31 billion in remittance, the highest in the country's history.

The remittance in 2014-15 also rose 7.6 percent from $14.23 billion in the previous fiscal year, according to Bangladesh Bank (BB) statistics released yesterday.

A huge increase in manpower export, backed by the central bank's proactive measures to facilitate the inflow through formal channel, is believed to have driven the remittance growth.

"The higher inflow of remittance is the outcome of our continuous effort of the last couple of years," BB Governor Atiur Rahman said in a statement.

The central bank along with the commercial banks has worked hard round the year aiming to increase the flow of inward remittance from across the world, he said.

Stable exchange rate of the Bangladeshi taka against the US dollar has also helped achieve the steady growth in remittance inflow, Atiur Rahman explained.

"Delivery channel of inward remittances to the beneficiary has improved significantly because of the bank-led effective mobile banking under the leadership of BB," the governor added.

Bangladesh received $1.43 billion remittance in June alone, up by $109.98 million from that of the previous month, according to the central bank.

Remittance hits record $15.31b | The Daily Star


*Getting ready to become a middle income country*

*



*

Becoming a lower middle income country is certainly something to cheer about. It makes us firmly believe that we will soon elevate to the status of middle income country. It makes us feel good. It gives us confidence. And it makes others turn around and glance at us with respect. We become a target for investment.

But it also cautions us about some pitfalls. It also cautions us to know the challenges and prepare ourselves to brace the crosswinds. It also alerts us about the so-called middle-income trap that may embrace a country when it elevates to middle income category.

As a middle income country gains in wages, as we have and will further in future, we face the challenge of remaining competitive with the cheap products of the low income countries. We must not forget Bangladesh had once snatched the jobs of countries like Korea, Thailand and Singapore when they geared up to the higher ground.

While we will face the possibility of not competing with low income countries, we will also not be able to compete with the high-tech products of developed countries.

So we have to consider upscaling our productivity by infusing it with better technology and also by training our workers. Slow transformation of our agricultural workforce into an industrial one will lead to unemployment and low wage as has happened in countries like India and Thailand, leading to increase in poverty. So we must focus on this job at hand before we soon reach the middle income category.

We are already suffering in productivity because of the sudden spurt in small and medium enterprises which because of their economy of scale cannot integrate modern technology. This factor needs to be resolved quickly.

Egypt and Nigeria are such cases which saw wage increases that adversely affected productivity. But then there is the bright case of South Korea which was one of the poorest countries in the 1960s with about $100 per capita income and soon became a middle income country with attention to productivity through its policies and institutions.

The other challenge we will face is how to keep rising inequality in check and how to make basic services accessible to the poor. It will need proper policy, institutions and financing.

As countries open themselves up to trade in goods and capital, they also face risks of vulnerabilities to different global crises. We have seen how the South-east Asian countries were floored by the financial crisis of the 1990s. So we need to reform our financial sector as we integrate more and more with the global financial markets.

We need to have the proper institutions for industrial policy and trade. We need to think of relating export policies to growth. Here the biggest issue at stake is the zero duty access of our garments to the European Union not least because the EU is our largest export market for apparels.

We can still get GSP Plus facility but that would depend on fulfilling a number of stringent conditions on human rights, labour rights and environmental issues. Bangladesh already has poor records on all these counts and fulfilling them would need sincere effort on the government's part.

In the end, we can say that while we celebrate our achievement we also need to get ready for tackling the next level of tough challenges looming ahead.
*
Getting ready to become a middle income country | The Daily Star*



*Bangladesh higher in OECD rankings*

The OECD has upgraded the overall country ratings of Bangladesh by one notch for the resilience by its economy.

The Bangladesh Bank in a statement yesterday said the country moved to category 5 from category 6, which puts it just behind India but ahead of other South Asian countries.

Bangladesh has surpassed its neighbouring countries like Pakistan (7/7), Sri Lanka (6/7), Nepal (6/7), Myanmar (6/7) and Mongolia (7/7) in the OECD country classification, and is only behind India (3/7).

The major reasons for the promotion were the resilience of the Bangladesh economy and the high and stable growth for well over a decade despite political upheaval and weak external demand.

Due to long spells of macroeconomic stability, Bangladesh has now become a new frontier market, shifting away from a highly development aid-dependent nation, the statement said.

The upgrade was made in the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) classification committee meeting on June 17, according to the statement.

A delegation led by Bangladesh Bank Governor Atiur Rahman met the delegation of Swiss Export Credit Agency (SERV) on June 29 at Zurich. In the meeting, Herbert Wight, director of SERV, informed Bangladesh about the country's upgraded status.

Rahman expressed his satisfaction over the enhancement in OECD classification, which should lead to significant lowering of costs for Bangladeshi entrepreneurs and banks in securing guarantees and letters of credit confirmations.

Bangladesh higher in OECD rankings | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


>



posting CGIs ? .You were criticizing Indians for posting renders of under construction projects..and now you are posting renders of a project that is not even under construction yet... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

BD is progressing fast under Hasina


----------



## anyrandom

Ryuzaki said:


> BD is progressing fast under Hasina



RAW means development!


----------



## extra terrestrial

*Tk 20b project taken up to modernise Mongla port*

Mongla seaport is being modernised under a Tk 20 billion (2,000 crore) project to turn it into Bangladesh’s second shipping hub to handle an increased volume of domestic and transit cargoes.

Officials said the Mongla Port Authority (MPA) has taken up the project as the seaport would have to take greater load of import-export consignments once investment thrives in greater Khulna region in the near future.

Also, the port has to handle transit trade of the region’s landlocked countries under the deals struck recently.

Khulna University of Engineering and Technology (KUET) got the task of conducting feasibility study on the port’s capacity building under the mega-project.

The government will explore funds from both the Chinese government and the Islamic Development Bank (IDB) for the works.

The project is scheduled to start in the current fiscal year, 2015-16, and expected to be completed in four years.

MPA chairman Riazuddin Ahmed told the FE that connectivity is a major barrier for investment in Khulna region and thus the Mongla port has been handling lower volume of cargo.

“But the problem is now going to be over with Padma bridge construction and the project taken for rail connectivity between Khulna and Mongla port,” he said.

Mr Ahmed said investment is going to see a big boom surrounding Mongla soon as BEZA (Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority) and Mongla Export Processing Zone have been extending facilities to investors here. These two organisations took lands for establishments from the Mongla port.

He also said apart from these two special zones, businessmen are also making large investments surrounding the port on the bank of Poshur River. Besides, he said, the Rampal coal-fired power plant will bring a big volume of trade for the port.

“Unless we expand the facilities of the port now, we won’t be able to handle such big load once the investments take place with smooth connectivity facility with the capital,” Mr Ahmed said.

He also noted that the Dhaka-Chittagong highway always witness large volume of traffic and so traders will prefer Mongla port for handling their export-import cargos once the Padma Bridge is built.

The chairman said the port, which was built in the 1950s, is not properly designed for container handling.

It has five old jetties for handling bulk and general cargoes. Construction of two jetties with local-foreign consortium will be started soon under public-private partnership to substantially enhance its container-handling capacity.

A separate container terminal will also be built to handle the load of container smoothly.

Last year the port saw 29 per cent growth in break-bulk cargo handling, up from average 10 to 12 per cent in the past, he pointed out.

Documents show that under the mega-project, a container terminal will be built at a cost of Tk 7.44 billion, construction of a container delivery yard will cost Tk 3.190 billion, and a multi-storage car-parking yard will cost Tk 7.280 billion.

“A large number of reconditioned vehicles are imported through the port, which are now kept in a scattered way. The multi-storage car-park will help remove the problem,” said the chairman.

“The project is big in size but a requirement of the time,” he said. The project document states that implementation of the project will increase the economic activities of the port and bring about positive impact on the enhancement of cargo handling, income generation for the workforce and port-users.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

*Foreign aid hits new high*

*The amount of foreign aid available to the government to spend on development purposes reached a new height of $21.71 billion at the end of last fiscal year, boosted by higher commitments from development partners.*

The foreign aid commitment stood at $5.21 billion in fiscal 2014-15, against the target of $6 billion. It was $5.84 billion a year earlier.

The World Bank, the largest donor, gave $1.01 billion in fiscal 2014-15, which was $930 million a year ago, while the Asian Development Bank disbursed $710 million, nearly twice the amount it gave a year ago.

The country has been receiving handsome amounts of foreign aid commitments in recent years but the absorption capacity of the ministries and divisions did not improve, leaving a huge stockpile.

Until fiscal 2009-10, the country received commitments worth $2 billion on average every year, but since fiscal 2011-12, it rose to upwards of $5 billion, according to statistics from the Economic Relations Division.

Economists say the government's ability to utilise aid has lagged behind its ability to negotiate new aid.

They cite the implementation capacity constraints of the line ministries for the wide discrepancy, adding that usual problems in land acquisition, resettlement, procurement, appointing project management and politicisation of tendering process continue to haunt project implementation.

Although the government has given some reasons for the difference, the explanation has been the same over the years.

The reasons include delays and allegation in bidding process, faulty project documentation, unrealistic requisition for fund allocation and delays in land acquisition.

But the development partners blame the tardiness while appointing consultants and awarding contracts for the mounting unused aid in the pipeline.

Some 62 percent of the delays were caused due to bottlenecks on the government's side and 19 percent due to the development partners; 12 percent were due to both government and development partners, and 7 percent were affected by outside causes like political unrest, according to an ERD report.

The tardy tendering and contract awarding processes jointly caused 26 percent of the delays.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith never shies away from admitting different ministries' failure in utilising the aid money. In April, he said the disbursement process became lengthy, as various procedures set by the donors have to be followed.

In practice, the amount is deposited in the pipeline and is ready for use right after the agreement is made with bilateral or multilateral donors.

“What actually happens is that we are not ready to use the amount right away,” he said.

The frequently changing project directors and the responsibility of a host of projects on each director also do not help matters.

Things are not all negative.

In recent years, the government and the development partners have found a way to boost fund disbursement in order to take the benefits of development efforts to the people.

Nowadays, the ERD, development partners and line ministries sit in a tripartite meeting regularly and discuss the barriers case by case to find out their remedies and expedite the implementation of projects.

Besides, Bangladesh has become one of the few countries in the world to set up a locally developed online aid information platform called Bangladesh Aid Information Management System (AIMS).

Launched in October last year, the web-based software application will help the country to track and manage its aid flows. AIMS is expected to play a key role in promoting effective development partnership, said ERD Secretary Mohammad Mejbahuddin.

“It must be remembered that enhancing aid transparency and ensuring better aid management are joint responsibilities of the government and the development partners and by working together we can move faster towards that goal.”

The government managed to hit its disbursement target of $3.01 billion last fiscal year, from $3 billion a year ago.

Foreign aid hits new high | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

*Construction of Uttara-Kutubkhali expressway starts*

*The construction work on the 20-kilometre long elevated expressway from near Shahjalal International Airport to Kutubkhali has finally started.
*
Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader inaugurated the work in Kaula area on Sunday morning.

*“Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will inaugurate the Padma Bridge in 2018. The work of the elevated expressway would also finish by then,” Quader said.*

The cost of the expressway to be built under Public-Private Partnership (PPP) with Bangkok-based Italthai group has been fixed at TK 89.40 billion.

The group’s construction wing has been assigned the work.

*The expressway will cover a 19.73-km stretch. However, the total road would work out to 46.73 km if the length of 31 ramps and link roads are taken into consideration.*

The first agreement of this project was signed on Jan 19, 2011. Its foundation stone was laid on Apr 4 of the same year.

But rise in costs due to changes in the plan and inflation necessitated a new deal, which was signed on Dec 15, 2013.

Two deadlines for starting the work – October last year and June this year – were missed.

The expressway will connect the northern and southern parts of the capital Dhaka, linking the Shahjalal International Airport with Jatrabarhi's Kutubkhali area via Mohakhali, Tejgaon, Moghbazar, and Kamalapur.

Another Tk 24.13 billion will be needed to rehabilitate and compensate people from whom land was acquired for the project under the Bangladesh Bridge Authority.

Quader on Sunday cited ‘complications in land acquisition’ as the reason for the delay.

“The expense has also gone up for this. The work will continue rapidly from now,” he said.

According to the minister, 205 acres of land have been acquired. Of this, 29 acres is privately owned.

In line with the plan, the project will be implemented in three phases.

Elevated road with 7.45-km stretch from the airport to Banani will be constructed in the first phase.

The second phase from Banani to Moghbazar will be of 5.85 km and third of 6.43 km will be from Moghbazar to the Dhaka-Chittagong Highway’s Kutubkhali.

Quader said the work to set up utility lines and remove establishments for the first phase was supervised by the army.

“The work of the second and third phase is under way and will be completed by next June,” he said.

The minister said those who lost land for the first phase of the project had been compensated.

The work to develop 40 acres of land at Uttara was underway to rehabilitate them, he said.

“They will be given apartments in multi-storey buildings there,” he added.

Construction of Uttara-Kutubkhali expressway starts - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

But our garments sector got affected,which is the backbone of the country economy


----------



## Bilal9

Nabil365 said:


> But our garments sector got affected,which is the backbone of the country economy



I doubt that it did. The way you're posting I could have sworn you are a false-flagger....no offense.


----------



## damiendehorn

Nabil365 said:


> But our garments sector got affected,which is the backbone of the country economy



Effected by what? Are you Bangladeshi?


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn said:


> Effected by what? Are you Bangladeshi?



Bhatijarey Dhakaiya Banglai kichu jigailei bujha jaibo mokkel ashol na nakal.


----------



## Nabil365

Yeah I am Bangladeshi


----------



## Bilal9

Nabil365 said:


> Yeah I am Bangladeshi



Good. Now tell us something in Dhakaiya Bengali. Let's hear you talk


----------



## bongbang

*Prime minister opens nine bridges, hopes infrastructure upgrade will help people prosper*

*Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said her government is emphasising upgrading Bangladesh’s infrastructure to quicken the pace of progress on social and economic fronts.*

She inaugurated nine bridges at various districts through videoconferencing from Ganabhaban on Thursday.

Hasina also spoke to local officials and public representatives during the inauguration.

“We’re building up a communication network across Bangladesh so that the people can travel with ease,” she said.

The prime minister said better communication network would increase economic activities and enhance chances of getting education.

That’s why, she said, the government was working to improve roads, railways, waterways as well as airports.

“My goal is to build a poverty-free Bangladesh... My aim is to change the fate of the people of Bangladesh whom my father used to care about a lot,” she said.


Bangladesh’s founding father Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman along with most of his family was assassinated barely four years after independence.

Of the nine bridges inaugurated on Wednesday, six are major bridges and three are small.

They are Chandarpur-Sunampur Bridge over the Kushiara River on Golapganj-Bianibazar Road in Sylhet, Achmat Ali Khan Bridge on Madaripur-Shariatpur-Chandpur Highway in Madaripur, Sheikh Russell Bridge on Patuakhali-Kuakata Highway, Batakhali Bridge on Chakoria-Badarkhali-Maheshkhali road in Cox's Bazar, Abduz Zahur Bridge over the Surma River in Sunamganj and Barohdaha Bridge over the Karatoa River on Gaibandha-Nakaihat-Gobindaganj road in Gaibandha.

The rest are Tekerhat, Chumchar, Angaria bridges in Madaripur.

Hasina criticised the BNP-led 2001-06 government for suspending several development projects undertaken by her government in 1996.

The Awami League-led government resumed construction works of 48 such bridges after returning to power in 2009.

Hasina said several of the bridges had been completed.

“We’re trying our best,” she said.

“We want to turn Bangladesh into a developed and prosperous country so that the Bengali nation can hold its head high.”

Prime minister opens nine bridges, hopes infrastructure upgrade will help people prosper -
bdnews24.com

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

*Four in five households have access to financial services*
*



*

Four in five households in Bangladesh have access to financial services, thanks to improvements in the networks of banks and microfinance institutions as well as a booming mobile banking segment, according to a new study.

Access to financial services, including insurance, stood at over 79 percent in 2014, compared to 77 percent in 2010, the study by Institute of Microfinance (InM), a microcredit think-tank, showed.

Barisal division, at 89.74 percent, has the highest percentage of households with access to finance, followed by Khulna with 85.44 percent, Rangpur 84.19 percent, Rajshahi 83.63 percent, Chittagong 75.62 percent, Dhaka 74.02 percent and Sylhet 73.87 percent.

The InM conducted the study between 2010 and 2014 to measure financial inclusion in Bangladesh, covering all seven divisions except Rangamati.

The paper was presented at a seminar at the national convention on 'Inclusive Finance in Bangladesh' at Bangabandhu International Conference Centre in Dhaka yesterday.

Prof MA Baqui Khalily, executive director of InM, presented the study at the seminar. He co-authored the study along with InM researchers Mehadi Hasan, Nahid Akhter, Farah Muneer and Pablo Miah.

Bangladesh is one of the leading countries in South Asia where households have higher access to financial services.

In 2010, the formal financial market consisted mainly of bank services such as savings, credit and insurance, according to the study. However, with the emergence of mobile banking, it now includes households that have mobile banking accounts.

The study revealed that more households can now access the formal financial market, as it went up 5 percentage points between 2010 and 2014.

More than 40 percent of households in rural regions can access formal financial services, which was 32.8 percent four years ago. In urban areas, 49.76 percent households have access to formal financial services, against 53.53 percent in 2010.

Access to formal financial services by poor households that are constrained by service charges, collateral and a lack of financial literacy, stood at 24.19 percent in 2014, up from 19.53 percent in 2010.

In 2014, 47 percent of households were able to access microfinance, which was 43.23 percent four years ago.

The study shows that fewer households are accessing the informal financial market for credit, as it fell below 20 percent in 2014.

There are still many households that do not have access to financial services. Day labour-led households are one of them, as almost a quarter of them do not have access to any financial market. Less than 24 percent of day labour-led households have access to formal finance and almost 57 percent are capable of accessing the microfinance market.

However, 46 percent of households do not have access to credit in any market. In the banking sector, 59 percent of households are credit constrained. It is 35 percent in the case of microcredit. The study said it is essential to innovate and improvise financial products to broaden the outreach of financial services offered by institutions.

For financial inclusion, it recommendations expanding financial services in unbanked areas; reducing transaction cost of borrowing; improving financial literacy; mobilising financial resources; initiating targeted programmes for women-headed households; strengthening insurance sector; and protecting customers against abuses. 

Four in five households have access to financial services | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

bongbang said:


> Bangladesh is one of the leading countries in South Asia where households have higher access to financial services.



This is true. I think the rate of development in the villages now (as I have witnessed) is ample proof of this. Development in Bangladesh is not simply limited to cities.

A very large portion of villagers now have refrigerators, TV's, microwaves and commode-equipped bathrooms. Which most people would consider trivial now but it was unthinkable even fifteen years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Bilal9 said:


> This is true. I think the rate of development in the villages now (as I have witnessed) is ample proof of this. Development in Bangladesh is not simply limited to cities.
> 
> A very large portion of villagers now have refrigerators, TV's, microwaves and commode-equipped bathrooms. Which most people would consider trivial now but it was unthinkable even fifteen years ago.



I didnt visit Barisal area for long times so cant say their situation now. But can say about our Khulna area. I was really stunned that there is very little poverty. Areas are really clean. Roads Bridges and electricity reached far deep in the villages. No chaos. People look good and happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

bongbang said:


> I didnt visit Barisal area for long times so cant say their situation now. But can say about our Khulna area. I was really stunned that there is very little poverty. Areas are really clean. Roads Bridges and electricity reached far deep in the villages. No chaos. People look good and happy.



True. Unlike other larger countries, a smaller country like Bangladesh should be easier to manage and improve on.

Industrialization and logistics are easier too. We should model our road network and logistics on South Korea and Japan. The settlement pattern, industrialization and population density in those countries (about two decades ago for S. Korea) have massive similarities to our situation. But Govt. in both these countries were very proactive in facilitating changes at a large scale for industrialization.

IMHO - govt. should immediately reduce duty and tariff for all labor-intensive thrust sector industrial inputs to zero. List should include (among others),

1. Steel plate for shipbuilding
2. Kaolin, feldspar and other inputs for ceramics / porcelain industry
3. Specialized inputs (specialized machinery and backward linkage items) for Footwear industry
4. Specialized inputs and imported wood for Furniture industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehedi44

How the Cox's Bazar airport will look like AFTER UPGRADE???


----------



## Nabil365

Ami ekjon Bangladeshi@Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

mehedi44 said:


> How the Cox's Bazar airport will look like AFTER UPGRADE???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rokto14

Any updates on Cox's Bazar airport's upgrading work to an international airport and HSIA's Terminal 3?


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

bongbang said:


> I didnt visit Barisal area for long times so cant say their situation now. But can say about our Khulna area. I was really stunned that there is very little poverty. Areas are really clean. Roads Bridges and electricity reached far deep in the villages. No chaos. People look good and happy.


The best thing about BD is that development work is fairly well distributed to the whole country rather than concentrating in and around some big cities unlike a particular neighbouring country. From my personal observation, our village road infrastructure is better then the road condition in Dhaka specially the by-lanes. In Sylhet city where I am currently residing, one can rarely find pot-holed road while in Dhaka it is numerous.

So those who are mocking Dhaka, Chittagong for not having metro rail and other city centric costly infrastructure project should look at the mirror and start pondering about the massive discrimination towards village peoples, poorer states and other disadvantaged groups in their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

Doyalbaba said:


> The best thing about BD is that development work is fairly well distributed to the whole country rather than concentrating in and around some big cities unlike a particular neighbouring country. From my personal observation, our village road infrastructure is better then the road condition in Dhaka specially the by-lanes. In Sylhet city where I am currently residing, one can rarely find pot-holed road while in Dhaka it is numerous.
> 
> So those who are mocking Dhaka, Chittagong for not having metro rail and other city centric costly infrastructure project should look at the mirror and start pondering about the massive discrimination towards village peoples, poorer states and other disadvantaged groups in their country.


Those who build roads in dhaka use poor quality material and they bribe government official to continues this illegal activity,so that they can make profit.


----------



## bdslph

Bilal9 said:


> This is true. I think the rate of development in the villages now (as I have witnessed) is ample proof of this. Development in Bangladesh is not simply limited to cities.
> 
> A very large portion of villagers now have refrigerators, TV's, microwaves and commode-equipped bathrooms. Which most people would consider trivial now but it was unthinkable even fifteen years ago.



now all countries have like that even in slam areas so it is nothing specials


----------



## TopCat

Nabil365 said:


> Those who build roads in dhaka use poor quality material and they bribe government official to continues this illegal activity,so that they can make profit.


Dont just blame corruption. Its about design criteria when most roads are for 5 ton capacity when the trucks witb 30 tons roam over them. Prime examples are streets in the residential areas.


----------



## Nabil365

Never thought of that.


----------



## Nabil365

Rokto14 said:


> Any updates on Cox's Bazar airport's upgrading work to an international airport and HSIA's Terminal 3?


When I went at Bangladesh airport for the first time,it was very clean.
Recently it is very dirty and dead mosquito everywhere!!


----------



## Nabil365

Poorly maintained


----------



## Bilal9

OK - a neat little tidbit, recent entrant to the vibrant civil aviation scene, R&R Aviation is involved in corporate transport and air-ambulance services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 24 Hours

*ADB raises growth forecast*

_Economic growth is expected to accelerate 6.7pc this fiscal year_


*



*
*ADB Country Director Kazuhiko Higuchi speaks at a media briefing at the bank's Dhaka office yesterday. Photo: Star*


Star Business Report

The Asian Development Bank is bullish over Bangladesh's economic prospects this fiscal year, upgrading its growth forecasts while downgrading those for the rest of Asia Pacific save for Vietnam and Fiji.

The Manila-based multilateral lender tipped Bangladesh's gross domestic product to grow at 6.7 percent in fiscal 2015-16, up from its earlier prediction of 6.4 percent in its flagship annual economic publication, Asian Development Outlook that came out in March.

The optimism comes after the country outperformed ADB's growth forecast of 6.1 percent for fiscal 2014-15 in spite of political turmoil in the first quarter of 2015 that adversely affected transport services, exports and private investment.

Growth held up well because of brisk domestic demand, boosted by higher remittances, private sector wages and public investment, said Kazuhiko Higuchi, country director of ADB, while unveiling the updated version of March's report yesterday at the lender's office in Dhaka.

Mohammed Parvez Imdad, principal country specialist of ADB's Bangladesh office, presented the Bangladesh chapter of the report at the event.






The GDP growth forecast has been revised upwards upon expectations that exports will grow with the continued economic recovery in the US and the Eurozone and remittance will soar further, which, in turn, will boost consumption demand.

ADB also expects the private and public investment to pick up as the business climate improves in a stable political situation and spending to increase under the annual development programme, both of which will have a positive impact on GDP growth.


ADB praised the country's macroeconomic management, which, it said, has helped reduce inflation to 6.4 percent in fiscal 2014-15 from 7.4 percent a year earlier.

“This was a very good achievement,” Higuchi said.

Provided that normal weather prevails and prices remain favourable, agriculture growth is projected to move up to 3.2 percent this fiscal year from 3 percent last year.

Industrial growth is expected to strengthen but modestly to 9.8 percent from 9.6 percent last fiscal year on the back of better performance in readymade exports, manufacturing for domestic market and construction.

Growth in services is expected to increase to 6 percent from 5.8 percent as agriculture and industry expand.

Export growth is expected to increase to 6 percent this year, up from 3.3 percent a year ago.

Imports are projected to increase by 13 percent, from 11.2 percent the previous year, mainly in capital goods, industrial raw materials and food grains.






Remittance inflows are likely to grow 9 percent in fiscal 2015-16 from 7.7 percent a year earlier as the government steps up efforts to place workers overseas. Several risks could derail the projections, and foremost among them is political instability.

Failure to attain the revenue target without matching expenditure adjustments would create inflationary pressure as the government borrowed from the banks and so undermine macroeconomic stability.

Likewise, inadequate foreign investments would limit spending through the development plan on infrastructure, and thereby curtail growth.

Meanwhile, softer growth prospects for China and India, and a slow recovery in the major industrial economies will combine to push growth in Asia for 2015 and 2016 below previous projections, according to the ADB report. ADB now sees GDP growth for the region coming in at 5.8 percent in 2015 and 6 percent in 2016 -- below the March forecasts of 6.3 percent in both years.

China -- the world's second largest economy -- has seen growth moderate due to a slowdown in investment and weak exports in the first eight months of 2015. Growth is now seen at 6.8 percent in 2015, down from 7.2 percent projected earlier, and below the 7.2 percent posted in 2014.

External demand weaknesses and a slower-than-expected pace of enacting key reforms are holding back India's growth acceleration, with the pace in 2015 now seen at 7.4 percent, down from 7.8 percent forecast earlier.

Southeast Asia, meanwhile, is bearing the brunt of the slowdown in China -- one of its key markets -- as well as subdued demand from industrial countries, with growth in 2015 now seen at 4.4 percent, before bouncing back to 4.9 percent in 2016.


source: ADB raises growth forecast | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

ADB always predict 0.5% shy of what the prospective GDP would be.
So we will be breaking the 7% mark this year 6.7+0.5 = 7.2%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

iajdani said:


> ADB always predict 0.5% shy of what the prospective GDP would be.
> So we will be breaking the 7% mark this year 6.7+0.5 = 7.2%



Ami tomar shathey 100% ekmot. Amader export basket portfolio arektoo diversify korley (shipbuilding, leather etc.) 7.5% exceed kora oshombhob na.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Doyalbaba said:


> The best thing about BD is that development work is fairly well distributed to the whole country rather than concentrating in and around some big cities unlike a particular neighbouring country. From my personal observation, our village road infrastructure is better then the road condition in Dhaka specially the by-lanes. In Sylhet city where I am currently residing, one can rarely find pot-holed road while in Dhaka it is numerous.
> 
> So those who are mocking Dhaka, Chittagong for not having metro rail and other city centric costly infrastructure project should look at the mirror and start pondering about the massive discrimination towards village peoples, poorer states and other disadvantaged groups in their country.



যারা এইসব নিয়া লাফায় তাদের কথা চিন্তা কইরা লাভ নাই। ওদের দেশের লোক সবাই খারাপ না। কিছু লোক এমনিতেই পরের ভাল দেখতে পারে না।

বাঙ্গাল যারা এখান থেকে চলে গেছে তাদের বাংলাদেশ-এর উপর কোন কারণে অনেক রাগ।

আমাদের এখানে যেগুলি troll সেগুলি বেশির ভাগ বাঙ্গাল।

ওদের অবস্থা আমাদের থেকেও একশ গুন খারাপ ছিল। আমাদের পরিবার-এর-লোকেরা মাসে মাসে ঐ দেশে যাইতো। সবাইর সবকিছু দেখা আছে। ওই দেশে গু-এর গন্ধে গারি থেকে নামা যাইতো না। একটা উদাহরন দেই - খোদ দিল্লি বিমান বন্দর-এ boarding bridge ছিল না - আমাদের ঢাকাতে ঠিক boarding bridge ছিল। আমরা তখন তাদের কে নিচু চোখে দেখি নাই। বেশি না - পনের বছর আগের কথা....

আজকাল ঢাকায় লোকজন বাড়াতে হযবরল একটু বেশি হয়ে গেছে, আবার ঠিক হয়ে যাবে।

শুধু সময়ের ব্যাপার। ওদের দিন আজকাল ভাল - আমাদের দিন-ও আসবে। চিন্তা কইরো না।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

Skypower to invest $4.3b in solar power | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

*Bangladesh ranked 107th in global competitiveness index 

DHAKA, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- Bangladesh's competitiveness among global economies has slightly improved to 107 out of 109 in rankings published yearly by the World Economic Forum (WEF).

The country ranked 107 this year, from last year's position 109, among 140 countries in the world, the report of World Economic Forum said.

Bangladesh's leading think-tank Centro for Policy Dialogue (CPD) disclosed this year's ranking on behalf of the Geneva-based body at a press conference in Dhaka Wednesday.

The report says that the list of top 10 countries including Switzerland, Singapore, the United States, Germany, Netherlands, Japan, China's Hong Kong, Finland, Sweden and Britain remain unchanged but rankings of a few countries have changed.

In Europe, Spain, Italy, Portugal and France have made significant strides in bolstering competitiveness.

Among the larger emerging markets, according to the report, the trend is for the most part of one of decline or stagnation.

Among BRICS countries, it said three economies including Russia (45th) South Africa (49th)and India (55th) advanced, while China remained in last year's position (28th) and Brazil (75th) decelerated.

"China's new normal is an issue of concern despite having strong economic foundation," Khandaker Golam Moazzem, additional research director of CPD, said while launching the report.

He said competitiveness dynamics across Asia is bright but mixed in Southeast Asia.

Among other South Asian countries, according to the report, Sri Lanka performs well. It has achieved improvement by five notches and attained the 68th position in GCR-2015 compared to the 73rd last year.

In South Asia, Pakistan ranked 126th in 2015, Nepal 100th, and Bhutan 105th.

Regarding Bangladesh, the report says the country has advanced mainly due to better performance in "basic requirements" but at the cost of weakening "efficiency enhancers".

It says major improvements discerned in case of macroeconomic stability, infrastructure and market size.

"Governance and institutions are still in weak state and are cause for growing concern for businesses in medium to long term."

Apart from this, it said "major problematic factors like infrastructure, corruption and weak management remain the same."

Unless the needed reforms in financial sector, governance, education are undertaken, Moazzem in his concluding remarks said, "it will be difficult for Bangladesh to move forward in a highly competitive world."
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh is playing too safe. Our debt to GDP ratio is only 18% compared to India/Pakistan which is around 65% range.

We should invest in infrastructure at much higher rate than at present.

In the previous post - this is evident in our global competitive index which is pretty low compared to India/Pakistan.

Of course governance is a major issue as well. But that can be attributed to external interference - can't do anything about that until regime change occurs....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

A little dated - but the trend of China businesses transferring low-cost manufacturing to Bangladesh continues and has started snowballing now, no stopping it.....


----------



## monitor

*A good news for densely populated Bangladesh 

নিঝুমদ্বীপের দক্ষিণে জাগছে বিশাল চর *





27 Oct, 2015
মেঘনা বেষ্টিত হাতিয়া উপজেলার বর্তমান আয়তন একটি জেলার আয়তনের সমান। হাতিয়া উপজেলার দক্ষিণ পশ্চিমে অবস্থিত প্রকৃতির অপরূপ লীলাভূমি নিঝুমদ্বীপ ইউনিয়নের দক্ষিণ ও পূর্বে বিশাল আয়তনের ভূমি জাগছে। উল্লেখ্য, হাতিয়া উপজেলার আয়তন দেশের ২১টি জেলার আয়তনের চাইতে বড়, বিশ্বের ১৪টি দেশের আয়তনের চেয়ে বড় এবং সিঙ্গাপুরের আয়তনের তিনগুণ বেশী। হাতিয়া মূল ভূখ- ছাড়াও এর চতুর্দিকে ছোটবড় মিলিয়ে বর্তমানে ৫০টি চর জেড়ে উঠেছে। এগুলোর ১০টিতে জনসাধারণের বসবাস ও চাষাবাদ চলছে। অপরদিকে হাতিয়া উপজেলার নিঝুমদ্বীপ ইউনিয়নের দক্ষিণ ও পূর্বদিকে যে পরিমাণ ভূমি জাগছে তাতে করে আগামী দেড় দশকে আরো একটি জেলার আয়তনের সমান জেগে উঠার সম্ভবনা রয়েছে। হাতিয়া জাহাজমারা ইউনিয়নের দক্ষিণ-পশ্চিম পার্শ্বে মেঘনা বেষ্টিত নিঝুমদ্বীপ ভ্রমণ বিলাসীদের জন্য দর্শনীয় স্থান। দেশ-বিদেশে এর ব্যাপক পরিচিতি রয়েছে। এছাড়া নিঝুমদ্বীপের দক্ষিণ-পূর্ব পার্শ্বে মেঘনা বেষ্টিত ত্রিশ বর্গকিলোমিটার আয়তনের দমার চর নামক চরটিতে বর্তমানে কুড়ি হাজার অধিবাসীর বসবাস। নিঝুমদ্বীপ ও দমার চরের মধ্যবর্তী এলাকাসহ দক্ষিণ ও পূর্বদিকে মেঘনার বুকচিরে বিশাল আয়তনের চর জাগছে।জাহাজমারা ইউনিয়নের দক্ষিণ পশ্চিমে বিগত ষাটের দশকে মেঘনার বুক চিরে এক খ- ভূমি জেগে ওঠে। ১৯৬৫ সাল থেকে হাতিয়া মূলভূখ- থেকে কিছু অধিবাসী উক্ত চরে শস্য মৌসুমে চাষাবাদ শুরু করে। তখন উক্ত চরের নাম ছিল বালুয়ার চর। পরবর্তীতে কমলার চর থেকে বর্তমানে এটি নিঝুমদ্বীপ ইউনিয়ন হিসেবে প্রতিষ্ঠিত। ১৯৭০ দশকের ভয়াবহ জলোচ্ছ্বাসে চরটির দুই শতাধিক কৃষক নিহত হয়। এদের মধ্যে ভাগ্যক্রমে মাত্র একজন প্রাণে রক্ষা পান। শুষ্ক মৌসুমে নদীতে জোয়ার কম থাকায় বিশাল এলাকায় ডুবোচর দেখা যায়। জানা গেছে, জাহাজমারা চ্যানেল অতিক্রম করে দক্ষিণে অন্তত একশ’ কিলোমিটার নৌপথ অতিক্রম করার সময় পানির গভীরতা কোথাও কোথাও ৫/৬ মিটার আবার কোথাও কোথাও ৮/১০ মিটারের মধ্যে এসে দাঁড়িয়েছে। একশ’ কিলোমিটার পথ অতিক্রম করার সময় পানির গভীরতা ১০/১২ মিটার দেখা গেছে। অর্থাৎ দক্ষিণ ও পূর্বদিকে সাগরে ক্রমান্বয়ে পলিমাটি ভরাট হচ্ছে। স্যাটেলাইট থেকে সংগৃহীত ছবিতে দেখা গেছে নিঝুমদ্বীপের দক্ষিণ ও পূর্বপাশে সাগর ক্রমান্বয়ে সাদা পলিমাটিতে ভরে যাচ্ছে। আগামী ৪/৫ বছরে এ বিশাল এলাকা ডুবোচর জেগে ওঠার পাশাপাশি এক দশকের মধ্যে জনবসতি গড়ে উঠবে।উল্লেখ্য, ১৯৯১ সালের সংঘঠিত ঝড় জলোচ্ছ্বাসের সময় সাগর থেকে জোয়ারের সাথে কোটি কোটি টন পলিমাটি এসে এখানকার নদনদী ভরাট করে। এতে বেশ কয়েকটি চরাঞ্চলের সৃষ্টি হয়। এরমধ্যে হাতিয়ার হরনী ইউনিয়ন, চানন্দী ইউনিয়ন, টেঙ্গারচর, সূর্যমুখী খালের পূর্বাংশ, দমারচর উল্লেখযোগ্য। এছাড়া প্রতি বছর বর্ষা মৌসুমে বঙ্গোপসাগর থেকে জোয়ারের সাথে কোটি কোটি টন পলিমাটি দক্ষিণাঞ্চলের নদনদীতে এসে থাকে। এতে করে ৪/৫ বছরের মধ্যে অসংখ্য ডুবোচর জেগে উঠছে। জানা গেছে, মেঘনা বেষ্টিত হাতিয়া উপজেলার বর্তমান আয়তন দেশের ২১ জেলার আয়তনের চেয়েও বড়। অপরদিকে নিঝুমদ্বীপের দক্ষিণ ও পূর্বদিকে যেহারে চর জাগছে তাতে করে আগামী দেড় দশকে আরো একটি জেলার আয়তনের সমান আরো ভূমি জেগে উঠার উজ্জ্বল সম্ভাবনা

উৎসঃ _ইনকিলাব_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

*Wealth of the people of Bangladesh has trebled in 15 years: Report*
News Desk, bdnews24.com Published: 2015-10-15 








*People’s wealth in Bangladesh has increased threefold in the past 15 years, while that of adult citizens has doubled.*

*  *
*This has been revealed by a research done by the international financial service organisation, Credit Suisse.*


*A report released by it says global inequality is on the rise with half the world’s resources concentrated in the hands of one percent of the world’s population. *

*According to Credit Suisse data, Bangladesh's adult population was 70.2 million in 2000, which grew to 100.7 million by the middle of 2015.*

*Correspondingly, the wealth the people of Bangladesh possessed in 2000 was $78 billion, which increased to $237 bn in 2015.*

*The people of the US, the world’s richest country, commanded a wealth of $85,901 billion, the highest among all nations.*

*People of India, which is a rising economy, have wealth to the tune of $3,447 billion.*

*Of the other South Asian countries, the people of Pakistan have $495 bn, Sri Lanka $73 billion, and Nepal $37 bn.*

*The per capita wealth of Bangladesh’s adult population has increased from $1,069 to $2,201 over the past 15 years.*

*In this, the amount of economic wealth has risen from $441 to $795, and the quantum of immovable wealth from $652 to $1,470.*

*But debts too have grown alongside wealth. At present Bangladeshis carry a debt burden of $64 each, which was $24 fifteen years ago.*

*Credit Suisse estimates Bangladesh’s population to be 170.5 million at present.*

*The per capita wealth in the hands of 97.7 percent of the adult population is said to be $10,000 or a little less than Tk 780,000.*

*Credit Suisse has identified 1.2 million Bangladeshis as members of the middle class, who are said to have wealth amounting to at least $17,886 each.*

*Despite the growth in people’s wealth, Bangladesh’s position has not changed much in the global perspective.*

*One percent owns 50 percent of world wealth*

*The Guardian says in a report quoting Credit Suisse that the world’s middle class is becoming increasingly smaller, though China’s middle class (100.9 million) has left that of the US (90.2 million) behind.*

*Credit Suisse CEO Thidjane Thiam said the economic progress of the world’s middle class had been steady before the economic downturn.*

*After recovery, the wealth of the rich increased by leaps and bounds but the middle class made only a very slow progress.*

*A person possessing $3,210 can be considered to be within 50 percent of the world’s rich people. But to enter the club of the top 10 percent, one must have $68,800.*

*And each of those in the top one percent of the list own at least $759,900.*

*In calculating the wealth volume of the rich, Credit Suisse took into account their market investments besides their movable and immovable assets.*

*It says 70 percent of the world population or about 3.4bn people have a per capita wealth of less than $10,000, while the wealth of one billion people ranges from $10,000 to $100,000. *

*Eight percent of the people (383 million) have wealth amounting to over $100,000 each. Of them, 34 million are US residents, of whom 45,000 possess wealth over $100 million each.*

*The report says the wealth disparity is becoming more pronounced since 2008 with one percent of the world’s people owning 50.4 percent of the global wealth.*

*If this trend persists, Credit Suisse feels the number of millionaires in the world will increase to 40.4 million.*

*Earlier, an Oxfam report estimated that by 2016 the world’s top one percent people would possess wealth exceeding the amount owned by the rest 99 percent.*

*After the Credit Suisse report, Oxfam official Mark Goldberg said it looked as if this was going to come true. He said the extremely poor were slipping out of their reach.*

*Goldberg said, though the UN had adopted sustainable development goals to eradicate poverty, he doubted if the world leaders were serious about reducing inequality.*

*According to the Credit Suisse study, the total world wealth in 2015 was $250 trillion, 12.4 percent less than that of the previous year.*

*This was the first time the wealth value fell after 2008.*

*The Credit Suisse report attributes this to a fall in the value of the US dollar.*


Wealth of the people of Bangladesh has trebled in 15 years: Report -
bdnews24.com

7th 5-yr Plan for sustainable Bangladesh

* 7th 5-yr Plan for sustainable Bangladesh *
Diplomatic Correspondent
banglanews24.com
*DHAKA:* Among South Asian countries, Bangladesh has experienced the steepest increase in urbanization over the last 50 years.

Between 2000 and 2030, the total population of Bangladesh is expected to grow from 129 to 206 million, with two thirds of this increase occurring in urban areas.

Further, United Nations projections indicate that 50 percent or more of the total population will be classified as urban by the year 2045. By 2050, it is projected that the number of people living in cities will have tripled, while the rural population will have fallen by 30 percent.

Growth trends in Bangladesh are characterized by an uneven pattern of regional growth. Urban poor suffer disproportionately from the impacts of hazards arising from rapid and poorly managed urbanization.

Prioritizing the issue evolved through urbanization, the Planning Commission and Bangladesh Urban Forum (BUF) Secretariat with support from UNDP organized a stakeholder’s consultation meeting to seek insights on the draft 7th FYP from key policy leaders, urbanization experts from Bangladesh, NGOs/CSOs and development partners towards building consensus, and develop action points to be included in urban policy initiatives through five year plan.

The draft plan was discussed in a consultation meeting on May 16 at BICC in presence of Dr Mashiur Rahman, Adviser to the Honourable Prime Minister on Economic Affairs as the Chief Guest.

The meeting was also attended by Professor Nazrul Islam, Ms Pauline Tamesis, Country Director, UNDP, Mohammad Shafiqul Azam, Secretary, Planning Divison, Ministry of Planning and Mohammed Moinuddin Abdulah, Secretary, MoH&PW.

The meeting was chaired by Professor Shamsul Alam, Member (Senior Secretary), GED of Planning Commission, says a press release issued by UNDP Country office in Bangladesh.

The draft 7th FYP opted for four strategies to ensure country’s future urbanization in a planned way that offers basic urban services to its urbanites and transforms cities and towns work for all.

The strategies are -- urban governance strategies, urban housing strategies, urban transportation strategies and strategies for reduction of urban poverty.
Eminent urban expert Professor Nazrul Islam in his opening remarks shared about the urban sector’s stake to the GDP that is higher than the agriculture as urban inhabitants contribute approximately 60 percent to the national GDP and it is the high time that a national policy on urbanization should be taken.

UNDP Country Director Ms Pauline Tamesis suggested three steps for Bangladesh Future Urbanization - formulating of an urban vision, drafting urban city plan and crafting policies that are designed for people.

Dr Mashiur Rahman talked about the need of land use plan for all city and towns as the uncontrolled urbanization has a root to the country’s historical complex land management system. He also emphasized on proper decentralization utilizing local resources.

The draft plan was discussed by the sectoral experts Dr. Hossain Zilllur Rahman, Executive Chairman, PPRC; Dr. Roxana Hafiz, Professor, URP, BUET; Advocate Azmatullah Khan, Adviser, Municipal Association of Bangladesh (MAB); Ar. Iqbal Habib, Joint Secretary, BAPA and Mr Naved Chowdhury, Advisor, DFID & Chair, BUF Urban Policy & Governance Cluster.

The experts found that the scale, complexity and challenges associated with urbanization in Bangladesh render it one of the most pressing development issues of our time.

BDST: 2213 HRS, MAY 16, 2015
_SR_



সপ্তম পঞ্চবার্ষিকী পরিকল্পনা (২০১৬ ২০২০) | Internal Resources Division-Government of the People's Republic of Bangladesh | অভ্যন্তরীণ সম্পদ বিভাগ-গণপ্রজাতন্ত্রী বাংলাদেশ সরকার

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## stalintom

Its really great developments


----------



## Arthur

*ডিসেম্বরে পায়রা বন্দরে পণ্য খালাস শুরু*
নিজস্ব প্রতিবেদক, বিডিনিউজ টোয়েন্টিফোর ডটকম
Published: 2015-10-29 Updated: 2015-10-29

এজন্য বন্দরের ন্যূনতম অবকাঠামো উন্নয়নে বৃহস্পতিবার জাতীয় অর্থনৈতিক পরিষদের নির্বাহী কমিটির (একনেক) সভায় একটি প্রকল্প অনুমোদন দেওয়া হয়েছে।

এই প্রকল্পের আওতায় ওয়্যার হাউস, ক্রেইন, পন্টুন, পাইলট বোট, টাগ বোট, বয়া লেইয়িং ভেসেল, সার্ভে বোট ও প্রশাসনিক ভবনসহ বন্দর কার্যক্রম পরিচালনার জন্য ন্যূনতম অবকাঠামো গড়ে তোলা হবে।

একনেক সভার পর পরিকল্পনামন্ত্রী আ হ ম মুস্তফা কামাল সাংবাদিকদের বলেন, এ বছরের ডিসেম্বর থেকে পায়রা বন্দরের পণ্য খালাস শুরু হবে। বন্দর ব্যবস্থা পূর্ণাঙ্গভাবে গড়ে না ওঠা পর্যন্ত বহির্নোঙ্গরে বাণিজ্যিক জাহাজ থেকে পণ্য উঠা-নামা করবে।

প্রকল্প বিষয়ে তিনি বলেন, “১৬ একর জায়গার উপর সীমিত ভৌত অবকাঠামো যেমন- পন্টুন, ক্রেইন, নিরাপত্তা ভবন ইতোমধ্যে নির্মিত হয়েছে। বড় আকারের জাহাজ থেকে ছোট জাহাজে লাইটারিং করার জন্য প্রয়োজনীয় কাজ শেষ হয়েছে। আগামী কয়েক মাসের মধ্যেই আরো কিছু নির্মাণকাজ সম্পন্ন হলে ক্ষুদ্র আকারে বন্দর কার্যক্রম শুরু হয়ে যাবে।

“প্রাথমিকভাবে এ বন্দর দিয়ে খাদ্য-শস্য, সার ও সিমেন্টসহ অন্যান্য পণ্য ওঠা-নামা করা হবে। এজন্য ১ লাখ বর্গফুট ধারণক্ষমতার একটি ওয়্যারহাউস তৈরি করা হবে। পণ্য পরিবহণের জন্য প্রায় ৬ কিলোমিটার দৈর্ঘের ৪ লেনের সড়ক তৈরি করা হবে। একইসঙ্গে নাব্যতা বজায় রাখতে প্রায় ৯৪ লাখ ঘনমিটার ড্রেজিং করা হবে।”

মুস্তফা কামাল বলেন, ২০২৩ সালে পায়রা বন্দরের কার্যক্রম শুরু হলে সাত হাজার ৫০০ কন্টেনারের স্থান সংকুলান হবে। বর্তমানে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে এক হাজার ৫০০ কন্টেনারের স্থান সংকুলান হয়। এর ফলে কার্গো হ্যান্ডেলিংয়ের খরচ বর্তমানের চেয়ে ৩০০ শতাংশ কমে আসবে।

“২০২৮ সাল নাগাদ এ বন্দর দিয়ে চার কোটি টন কয়লা খালাস করা হবে। ভবিষ্যতে এখানে এলএনজি টার্মিনালও হবে।”

*চট্টগ্রামের সোনাদিয়ায় গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দর হবে কি না- তা জানতে চাইলে মন্ত্রী বলেন, “চট্টগ্রামের মাতারবাড়িতে জাপানের অর্থায়নে একটি গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দর হচ্ছে, সোনাদিয়ায় আর হবে না। পরবর্তীতে বড় ধরনের প্রকল্প নিয়ে পায়রা বন্দরকে গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দরে উন্নীত করা হবে।”*

পটুয়াখালী জেলার কলাপাড়া উপজেলায় রামনাবাদ চ্যানেলের পশ্চিম তীরে দেশের তৃতীয় সমুদ্র হিসেবে পায়রা গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দর ২০১৩ সালের ১৯ নভেম্বর যাত্রা শুরু করে। প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা এ বন্দর উদ্বোধন করেন।

*এক হাজার ১২৮ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ে পায়রা বন্দর কর্তৃপক্ষ ২০১৮ সালের জুন নাগাদ ‘পায়রা গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দরের কার্যক্রম পরিচালনার লক্ষ্যে প্রয়োজনীয় অবকাঠামো-সুবিধাদির উন্নয়ন’ শীর্ষক প্রকল্পটি বাস্তবায়ন করবে।*

পরিকল্পনামন্ত্রী জানান, প্রকল্পটিসহ সভায় ৬ হাজার ৩৮৭ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ের মোট ৮টি প্রকল্প অনুমোদন দেওয়া হয়। এর মধ্যে সরকারের নিজস্ব তহিবলে থেকে ৪ হাজার ১৯৭ কোটি টাকা সংস্থার নিজস্ব অর্থায়ন ২৫ কোটি টাকা এবং প্রকল্প সাহায্য হিসেবে ২ হাজার ১৬৫ কোটি টাকার যোগান দেওয়া হবে।

যমুনা ও ব্রহ্মপুত্রের তীর রক্ষায় গৃহীত একটি প্রকল্প অনুমোদনের জন্য বৈঠকে উপস্থাপন করা হলেও প্রকল্পটি অনুমোদন দেওয়া হয়নি।

এ বিষয়ে মন্ত্রী বলেন, “প্রকল্পটিতে ড্রেজিংয়ের জন্য বরাদ্দ কম ধরা হয়েছিল। বৈঠকে নদী দুটি খনন করে সেই মাটি দিয়ে বাঁধ নির্মাণ করার নির্দেশনা দেন প্রধানমন্ত্রী। সংশোধন করে শিগগির প্রকল্পটি একনেক সভায় উপস্থাপনের নির্দেশও দিয়েছেন তিনি।”

মন্ত্রী বলেন সভায় অনুমোদন পাওয়া অন্য প্রকল্পগুলো হল- ১৮২ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ে চট্টগ্রাম এবং খুলনায় বিএসটিআইয়ের আঞ্চলিক অফিস স্থাপন ও আধুনিকীকরণ, ৪৬৮ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ের বৃহত্তর পাবনা ও বগুড়া জেলার গ্রামীণ অবকাঠামো উন্নয়ন, ১৬৮ কোটি ৪৭ লাখ টাকা ব্যয়ে ডাল ও তেল বীজ উৎপাদনের মাধ্যমে টেকসই পুষ্টি নিরাপত্তা জোরদারকরণ, ১০৫ কোটি ৮৮ লাখ টাকা ব্যয়ের পরিকল্পনা কমিশনের কর্মকর্তা কর্মচারীদের জন্য আবাসিক ভবন নির্মাণ, ৪৫৮ কোটি ৬২ লাখ টাকা ব্যয়ে ঢাকাস্থ মিরপুর পাইকপাড়ায় সরকারি কর্মকর্তা-কর্মচারীদের জন্য ৬০৮ টি আবাসিক ফ্ল্যাট নির্মাণ ও ৪৮ কোটি ৮৪ লাখ বাংলাদেশ প্রকৌশল বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ে শিপ মডেল টেস্টিং সেন্টার স্থাপন প্রকল্প।

ডিসেম্বরে পায়রা বন্দরে পণ্য খালাস শুরু -
bdnews24.com


----------



## Arthur

*ডিসেম্বরে পায়রা বন্দরে পণ্য খালাস শুরু*
নিজস্ব প্রতিবেদক, বিডিনিউজ টোয়েন্টিফোর ডটকম
Published: 2015-10-29 Updated: 2015-10-29

এজন্য বন্দরের ন্যূনতম অবকাঠামো উন্নয়নে বৃহস্পতিবার জাতীয় অর্থনৈতিক পরিষদের নির্বাহী কমিটির (একনেক) সভায় একটি প্রকল্প অনুমোদন দেওয়া হয়েছে।

এই প্রকল্পের আওতায় ওয়্যার হাউস, ক্রেইন, পন্টুন, পাইলট বোট, টাগ বোট, বয়া লেইয়িং ভেসেল, সার্ভে বোট ও প্রশাসনিক ভবনসহ বন্দর কার্যক্রম পরিচালনার জন্য ন্যূনতম অবকাঠামো গড়ে তোলা হবে।

একনেক সভার পর পরিকল্পনামন্ত্রী আ হ ম মুস্তফা কামাল সাংবাদিকদের বলেন, এ বছরের ডিসেম্বর থেকে পায়রা বন্দরের পণ্য খালাস শুরু হবে। বন্দর ব্যবস্থা পূর্ণাঙ্গভাবে গড়ে না ওঠা পর্যন্ত বহির্নোঙ্গরে বাণিজ্যিক জাহাজ থেকে পণ্য উঠা-নামা করবে।

প্রকল্প বিষয়ে তিনি বলেন, “১৬ একর জায়গার উপর সীমিত ভৌত অবকাঠামো যেমন- পন্টুন, ক্রেইন, নিরাপত্তা ভবন ইতোমধ্যে নির্মিত হয়েছে। বড় আকারের জাহাজ থেকে ছোট জাহাজে লাইটারিং করার জন্য প্রয়োজনীয় কাজ শেষ হয়েছে। আগামী কয়েক মাসের মধ্যেই আরো কিছু নির্মাণকাজ সম্পন্ন হলে ক্ষুদ্র আকারে বন্দর কার্যক্রম শুরু হয়ে যাবে।

“প্রাথমিকভাবে এ বন্দর দিয়ে খাদ্য-শস্য, সার ও সিমেন্টসহ অন্যান্য পণ্য ওঠা-নামা করা হবে। এজন্য ১ লাখ বর্গফুট ধারণক্ষমতার একটি ওয়্যারহাউস তৈরি করা হবে। পণ্য পরিবহণের জন্য প্রায় ৬ কিলোমিটার দৈর্ঘের ৪ লেনের সড়ক তৈরি করা হবে। একইসঙ্গে নাব্যতা বজায় রাখতে প্রায় ৯৪ লাখ ঘনমিটার ড্রেজিং করা হবে।”

মুস্তফা কামাল বলেন, ২০২৩ সালে পায়রা বন্দরের কার্যক্রম শুরু হলে সাত হাজার ৫০০ কন্টেনারের স্থান সংকুলান হবে। বর্তমানে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে এক হাজার ৫০০ কন্টেনারের স্থান সংকুলান হয়। এর ফলে কার্গো হ্যান্ডেলিংয়ের খরচ বর্তমানের চেয়ে ৩০০ শতাংশ কমে আসবে।

“২০২৮ সাল নাগাদ এ বন্দর দিয়ে চার কোটি টন কয়লা খালাস করা হবে। ভবিষ্যতে এখানে এলএনজি টার্মিনালও হবে।”

*চট্টগ্রামের সোনাদিয়ায় গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দর হবে কি না- তা জানতে চাইলে মন্ত্রী বলেন, “চট্টগ্রামের মাতারবাড়িতে জাপানের অর্থায়নে একটি গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দর হচ্ছে, সোনাদিয়ায় আর হবে না। পরবর্তীতে বড় ধরনের প্রকল্প নিয়ে পায়রা বন্দরকে গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দরে উন্নীত করা হবে।”*

পটুয়াখালী জেলার কলাপাড়া উপজেলায় রামনাবাদ চ্যানেলের পশ্চিম তীরে দেশের তৃতীয় সমুদ্র হিসেবে পায়রা গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দর ২০১৩ সালের ১৯ নভেম্বর যাত্রা শুরু করে। প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা এ বন্দর উদ্বোধন করেন।

*এক হাজার ১২৮ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ে পায়রা বন্দর কর্তৃপক্ষ ২০১৮ সালের জুন নাগাদ ‘পায়রা গভীর সমুদ্র বন্দরের কার্যক্রম পরিচালনার লক্ষ্যে প্রয়োজনীয় অবকাঠামো-সুবিধাদির উন্নয়ন’ শীর্ষক প্রকল্পটি বাস্তবায়ন করবে।*

পরিকল্পনামন্ত্রী জানান, প্রকল্পটিসহ সভায় ৬ হাজার ৩৮৭ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ের মোট ৮টি প্রকল্প অনুমোদন দেওয়া হয়। এর মধ্যে সরকারের নিজস্ব তহিবলে থেকে ৪ হাজার ১৯৭ কোটি টাকা সংস্থার নিজস্ব অর্থায়ন ২৫ কোটি টাকা এবং প্রকল্প সাহায্য হিসেবে ২ হাজার ১৬৫ কোটি টাকার যোগান দেওয়া হবে।

যমুনা ও ব্রহ্মপুত্রের তীর রক্ষায় গৃহীত একটি প্রকল্প অনুমোদনের জন্য বৈঠকে উপস্থাপন করা হলেও প্রকল্পটি অনুমোদন দেওয়া হয়নি।

এ বিষয়ে মন্ত্রী বলেন, “প্রকল্পটিতে ড্রেজিংয়ের জন্য বরাদ্দ কম ধরা হয়েছিল। বৈঠকে নদী দুটি খনন করে সেই মাটি দিয়ে বাঁধ নির্মাণ করার নির্দেশনা দেন প্রধানমন্ত্রী। সংশোধন করে শিগগির প্রকল্পটি একনেক সভায় উপস্থাপনের নির্দেশও দিয়েছেন তিনি।”

মন্ত্রী বলেন সভায় অনুমোদন পাওয়া অন্য প্রকল্পগুলো হল- ১৮২ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ে চট্টগ্রাম এবং খুলনায় বিএসটিআইয়ের আঞ্চলিক অফিস স্থাপন ও আধুনিকীকরণ, ৪৬৮ কোটি টাকা ব্যয়ের বৃহত্তর পাবনা ও বগুড়া জেলার গ্রামীণ অবকাঠামো উন্নয়ন, ১৬৮ কোটি ৪৭ লাখ টাকা ব্যয়ে ডাল ও তেল বীজ উৎপাদনের মাধ্যমে টেকসই পুষ্টি নিরাপত্তা জোরদারকরণ, ১০৫ কোটি ৮৮ লাখ টাকা ব্যয়ের পরিকল্পনা কমিশনের কর্মকর্তা কর্মচারীদের জন্য আবাসিক ভবন নির্মাণ, ৪৫৮ কোটি ৬২ লাখ টাকা ব্যয়ে ঢাকাস্থ মিরপুর পাইকপাড়ায় সরকারি কর্মকর্তা-কর্মচারীদের জন্য ৬০৮ টি আবাসিক ফ্ল্যাট নির্মাণ ও ৪৮ কোটি ৮৪ লাখ বাংলাদেশ প্রকৌশল বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ে শিপ মডেল টেস্টিং সেন্টার স্থাপন প্রকল্প।

Source: ডিসেম্বরে পায়রা বন্দরে পণ্য খালাস শুরু - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

* Bangladesh’s Shahjalal Airport to get $1.28bn makeover*

15 June 2015

The Bangladeshi Government is planning to spend an estimated BDT123bn ($1.57bn) on the construction of a new terminal and a second runway at the Shahjalal International Airport in Dhaka.

The expansion project is being planned to increase the airport's efficiency and passenger handling capacity, reported The Dhaka Tribune

Currently, the airport operated and maintained by Civil Aviation Authority, Bangladesh (CAAB) has an annual passenger capacity of eight million.

According to undisclosed sources, the airport had completed preliminary procedures for the construction of the new terminal and will float an international tender for its construction in December.

Out of the total amount, an estimated BDT100bn ($1.28bn) will be spent on the terminal and the expenditures related to its construction, while the rest will be invested in the second phase construction of the airport's second runway.

It is still unclear whether the funding will come from CAAB or through a public-private partnership.

The working plan for the expansion has been developed by CAAB following receipt of an approval from the Prime Minister's Office in May.

The third terminal, which is planned to be modeled on Singapore's Changi airport terminal, will be constructed on 130 acres of land situated on the space between the runway and the taxiway near the Central Engineering Maintenance and Stores Unit.

CAAB third terminal building coordinator MA Malek said consultancy firms have already prepared their report on the project and have been ordered to submit the same by 30 June.

There are also plans to build a second runway on the west side of the existing runway later.

According to the master plan prepared by South Korea's Yushin, Singapore-based CPG and the local Design Development Consultancy, the first phase of construction will start this year and be completed by 2019.

The three firms had been selected to develop a master plan for the airport's expansion following a tender floated almost a year ago.

"Within 90 days of getting the report from the three firms, the CAAB authority will invite tender regarding this.

"Presently, hundreds of flights are leaving and landing at the airport; for which, a huge pressure is created on the existing two terminals. If the third one is built, then it would help to ease some pressure." Malek said.

Bangladesh’s Shahjalal Airport to get $1.57bn makeover - Airport Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Doyalbaba said:


> The best thing about BD is that development work is fairly well distributed to the whole country rather than concentrating in and around some big cities unlike a particular neighbouring country.



Is that an argument based on proper statistical data ?Or typical Bangladeshi gibberish ?



> In Sylhet city where I am currently residing, one can rarely find pot-holed road while in Dhaka it is numerous.



Its not a small city by any standard-Its a city with a population of 2.6 million,right ? 

Its not even comparable to Indian tier 2/tier 3 cities with population less than 1 million.And even those are getting metro rails & modern infrastructure 



> So those who are mocking Dhaka, Chittagong for not having metro rail and other city centric costly infrastructure project should look at the mirror and start pondering about the massive discrimination towards village peoples, poorer states and other disadvantaged groups in their country.



Yes,rural population in India is so neglected,that what we spend on rural development is more than two times the urban development expenditure.

Discrimination towards poorer states ? Like really ? 

BTW having aerobridges is a great achievement,indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

*Bhutan offers Bangladesh cheaper hydel*
UNB . Dhaka | Update: 17:18, Nov 01, 2015

Bhutan on Sunday offered to export hydroelectricity to Bangladesh at the cheapest price saying it country has the *capacity to generate 30,000 MW of hydroelectricity.*

*Visiting Bhutanese minister for economic affairs Lyonpo Norbu Wangchuk came up with the proposal when he met prime minister Sheikh Hasina at her office.*

After the meeting, the prime minister's press secretary Ihsanul Karim briefed reporters.

*The Bhutanese minister said his country is currently generating 5,000 MW of electricity and the price is the cheapest in the world.*

*In reply, premier Hasina reiterated her government's willingness to import hydroelectricity from Bhutan and said Bangladesh wants to participate in Bhutan's future power projects.*

Referring to the growing demand of electricity in Bangladesh, she said Bhutan has huge potential of producing hydroelectricity and hoped that Bhutan's yet unexplored hydropower potential would come to meet Bangladesh's energy needs.

Talking about the Motor Vehicle Agreement, she said this would facilitate connectivity among the four countries.

She also expressed Bangladesh's keenness on bilateral and sub-regional context with India, Nepal and Bhutan on water resources management and power/hydropower as well as on connectivity-related issues.

During the meeting, Hasina recalled with gratitude that Bhutan was the first country to recognise Bangladesh as an independent country, and said the country has a special place in Bangladeshi citizens’ hearts.

She conveyed her greetings to the Bhutanese King, Queen and the prime minister through the visiting minister.

The Bhutan's minister said his country has tremendous goodwill for the people of Bangladesh.

Highly appreciating the leadership of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, Lyonpo Norbu Wangchuk congratulated her on achieving the Champions of the Earth Award of the United Nations Environment Programme this year.

He also lauded the initiatives and visionary leadership of Sheikh Hasina on climate change issue.

Lyonpo Norbu said he was really impressed to see various Buddhist heritages in Bangladesh and appreciated the efforts of the government in protecting these.

He also conveyed the good wishes of the Bhutanese King, the Queen and the prime minister to the Bangladesh prime minister.

The Bangladesh premier's foreign affairs adviser Gowher Rizvi was present during the meeting.


Bhutan offers Bangladesh cheaper hydel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Foreign exchange reserve crossed $27 billion, reaching a new high at $27.05 billion on Thursday, AFM Asaduzzaman, general manager of governor secretariat of Bangladesh Bank (BB) told BSS.

Earlier on August 17 the foreign exchange reserve crossed $26 billion mark for the first time in the country's history. The current reserve in Bangladesh is the second highest among the countries in the SAARC region, according to the latest data of Bangladesh Bank (BB).

The reserve soared further because of the higher inflow of remittance in the past two months, with expatriate Bangladeshis sending more money home for Eid-ul Azha, a BB official said.

Besides the rising trend in remittance, the steady export growth and the fall in import cost also contributed to the historical high reserve position, which is well enough to meet the country's seven months' import requirements, the official said.

BB recent data also showed that the export rose by nearly 28.0 percent to $2.75 billion in August when import was in down trend after showing over 3.0 per cent fall in July.

source: Reserve crosses $27bn | 24 News | The financial express


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bangladesh is ready to turn the corner for good and foreign investors could do well for themselves by hopping on the bandwagon now -- this was the unequivocal message from the third Bangladesh Investment Summit, Asia.

“*We are getting ready for take-off. The wheels have started moving*,” Gowher Rizvi, international affairs adviser to the prime minister, said in his keynote speech at the daylong event held at The St. Regis Singapore.

His bullish stance, after all, is not unfounded.
*
Last month, the Asian Development Bank upgraded Bangladesh's growth forecasts for fiscal 2015-16 -- while downgrading those of the rest of Asia Pacific save for Fiji and Vietnam.*

The Manila-based multilateral lender tipped Bangladesh's gross domestic product to grow at 6.7 percent this fiscal year, up from its March prediction of 6.4 percent.

“These are conservative estimates,” said Sohail RK Hussain, managing director of City Bank.
Rizvi echoed the same. The country has averaged 6 percent in GDP growth over the last 15 years, which, he said, is a nice, satisfactory story but nowhere reflective of the true potential.

Abrar A Anwar, CEO of Standard Chartered Bangladesh, said the country is at the inflection point and if appropriate level of investment can be channeled to the critical sectors, the potential can be realized.

*“Double-digit growth is within our reach. At the risk of being called hasty and an adventurer, I am going to say that it will come sooner than many of us are anticipating*,” Rizvi said.

One of the reasons for the optimism is that Bangladesh has clocked in impressive social development, the bedrock for economic progress.

Its performance in this avenue is much better than any country with comparable level of income.
In the region of South Asia itself, Bangladesh is now well ahead of Nepal and Pakistan, and in many areas, have gone ahead of India and Sri Lanka, according to the prime minister's adviser.

“A society that is so broadly based, growing and remaining stable is the place you want to go to,” he told a room packed with interested investors.

Over the course of the day, 252 delegates from 191 companies called in to familiarize themselves with the remarkable Bangladesh story.

The City Bank MD also brought to the investors' attention the “vibrant” private sector and the population of 160 million.
“This means there is more money in people's hands, a larger domestic market,” he said, while highlighting the demographic advantage.






_Gowher Rizvi_

Of the total population, more than 50 percent are in the working age bracket, the median age of which is 24-30 years, according to Hussain.

It is an asset that needs to be harnessed, Anwar said.

Subsequently, there are ample opportunities for investors in labour-intensive industries such as readymade garments, household textiles, leather processing, agro products, food and beverages and so on, Hussain said.

Rizvi said all the elements that investors look for are present in Bangladesh.

“The fundamentals are right. Your investment is safe. The returns proportionate to risks are very attractive. There is macroeconomic stability along with policy continuity and predictability.”

Furthermore, the country is providing a host of incentives by way of fiscal concessions, tax holidays and so on, which, if not better, are on a par with other countries, he said.

The SCB CEO said the opportunities for investment in the country far outweigh the current challenges.
At the end of the day, investments need to make sense and investors look forward to a decent return, security of their investments and ability to repatriate dividend and capital when required.

“We have been able to do that, and I am sure, all of you who are contemplating investment in Bangladesh would also be able to do that in due course.”

Pal Stette, director of project and corporate finance of Telenor, Grameenphone's parent company, shared the Norwegian telecom giant's experience of investing in Bangladesh.

In less than two decades, Grameenphone has logged in turnover of more than $1 billion and is producing very good margins, with EBITDA (earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortisation) in excess of 50 percent.
In short, it is one of the star performers of Telenor's portfolio.

*It took Grameenphone six years to get its first million subscribers and six months for the next million*, Stette said to demonstrate the rising appetite and means of the country's consumer market.

“Today, I can stand in front of you confidently and say that we will not disappoint you,” Rizvi said as he wrapped up the event.

Source: Reserve crosses $27bn | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

Khan saheb said:


> ...*Correspondingly, the wealth the people of Bangladesh possessed in 2000 was $78 billion, which increased to $237 bn in 2015.*
> 
> ... *Of the other South Asian countries, the people of Pakistan have $495 bn,*...



How come Pakistan's public wealth has more than doubled that of Bangladesh?


----------



## Bilal9

SUPARCO said:


> How come Pakistan's public wealth has more than doubled that of Bangladesh?



Pakistan has revenue streams Bangladesh simply cannot have, based on geopolitical (weapons manufacture) and industrial reasons.

Also - Pakistan's developmental model is a hybrid of varying (and uninterrupted) investment directions over the years - controlled by larger feudal and industrial families who couldn't make it in India financially after 1945 and who were helped hugely by govt. subsidies in Pakistan after the division. These business families did not exist in Bangladesh until recent times (other than a few families like the Adamjees before 1971) because our output was mainly agrarian unlike Pakistan. We have a very high percentage of arable land compared to Pakistan but agriculture is not a high value addition industry.

The industrial base in Bangladesh was completely destroyed in 1971, when we started essentially from scratch. Post 1971, the value addition and exports were mainly low value addition products (garments and shoes) a la Korea, Taiwan, China, Thailand and Vietnam. Heavy industries other than shipbuilding does not exist and that's where a lot of the high value addition is.

Ergo - Bangladesh will need at least another five years to catch up to Pakistan's level. Some say it already has, though.


----------



## Cyberian

Bilal9 said:


> Pakistan has revenue streams Bangladesh simply cannot have, based on geopolitical (weapons manufacture) and industrial reasons.
> 
> Also - Pakistan's developmental model is a hybrid of varying (and uninterrupted) investment directions over the years - controlled by larger feudal and industrial families who couldn't make it in India financially after 1945 and who were helped hugely by govt. subsidies in Pakistan after the division. These business families did not exist in Bangladesh until recent times (other than a few families like the Adamjees before 1971) because our output was mainly agrarian unlike Pakistan. We have a very high percentage of arable land compared to Pakistan but agriculture is not a high value addition industry.
> 
> The industrial base in Bangladesh was completely destroyed in 1971, when we started essentially from scratch. Post 1971, the value addition and exports were mainly low value addition products (garments and shoes) a la Korea, Taiwan, China, Thailand and Vietnam. Heavy industries other than shipbuilding does not exist and that's where a lot of the high value addition is.
> 
> Ergo - Bangladesh will need at least another five years to catch up to Pakistan's level. Some say it already has, though.



Pakistan was bankrupt by the end of 1990s and there was no meaningful industry in the country. If there was any, then Pakistan wouldn't have become bankrupt. Pakistan's economic progress pretty much started from 2002 onwards due to War in Afghanistan.


----------



## Saithan

12:00 AM, September 09, 2015 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, September 09, 2015
* Turkish firm keen to expand digital footprint in Bangladesh *

Star Business Report
Turkish telecom firm Netas expressed interest in taking part in building a Digital Bangladesh, to ensure transparency and delivery of government services to all citizens by making best use of technology.

Netas and the Turkish Embassy in Bangladesh jointly organised an event -- ICT Experiences by Netas -- at the Westin Dhaka yesterday, where modern digital technologies were showcased.

Netas is interested in extending support with an integrated security system for Dhaka, by launching different surveillance equipment, said C Mujdat Altay, chief executive of the company.

Altay said they proposed a project -- Dhaka Electronic Security Systems Integration -- where Netas will ensure security of the capital city from a single point by installing hundreds of cameras and analysing security information.

The company also established the same security system in Istanbul in 2007 and has been offering the same services in Tokyo, Sao Paulo and London for the last 20 years.

Omer Aydin, chief marketing officer, said they are well prepared to present smart government solutions and smart cities in Bangladesh.

Netas has the expertise to secure cricket stadiums smartly for local spectators and secure banks for their clients, Aydin said in a presentation.

ADVERTISEMENT
The company has been serving Bangladesh for the last 16 years with Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Ltd as its main client, the official said.

Netas helped BTCL build the country's optical network, Aydin said.

The Turkish company also has operations with three other telecom companies in Bangladesh.

It is possible to start the digitisation process only with mobile communication, where mobile and fibre technology needs collaboration, said Imran Ahmad, chairman of the parliamentary standing committee on posts, telecom and ICT ministry.

“I hope Netas will give us the real digitisation experience.”

Turkish Ambassador to Bangladesh Devrim Ozturk was also present.

Havelsan and Korn from Turkey, Ciena from USA, Mitel and Dragonwave from Canada also shared their latest technological advancements in the field of telecom at yesterday's session.

source: Turkish firm keen to expand digital footprint in Bangladesh | The Daily Star

Though it's old news I'm glad to hear that Turkish firms are participating in making a difference in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Bangladesh export earning exceeds target

Bangladesh’s export earnings have surpassed the target despite a fall in the export of many items, including frozen foods and agriculture products.*

The growth has been propelled mainly by robust export of woven, knitwear and pharmaceutical products.

Bangladesh earned $3.20 billion by exporting a range of products in December. It was the highest export revenue in the first six months of the 2015-16 fiscal.

In the last month of 2015, the country’s export earnings were 7.3 percent more than what was targeted. It was 12.66 percent more than the earning of December, 2014.

In the first six months of the current fiscal, Bangladesh earned $16.08 billion from exports, which is 1.38 percent more than the target.

The figure is also almost 8 percent more than the export earnings during July-December period of the previous fiscal.

Vice-Chairman of Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) Shubhashish Bose is hopeful this growth trend would continue in the next six months of the current fiscal.

The export update published by the EPB on Tuesday showed Bangladesh, during July-December period of 2015-16 fiscal, exported goods worth $16.08 billion as against a target of $15.86 billion.

During the same period in the previous fiscal year, the export earnings were $14.91 billion.

The highest export revenue earner during the first six months of the current fiscal was woven garments with earnings of $6.70 billion. It was followed by knitwear with $6.43 billion.





H1 exports exceed target | Dhaka Tribune


Exports earning in the first three months of the current fiscal was equal to the corresponding period of the 2014-15 financial year. Growth was witnessed from October.

In October growth was 21.15 percent while in November it was 13.73 percent.

Bose referred to the fact that Bangladesh’s economy had suffered a serious blow during the first three months of the last year due to violence unleashed amidst blockades and shutdowns.

He said those buyers who had then decided to discard Bangladesh market due to political instability started to procure products again from here.

He said political stability led to the export growth.

Bangladesh export earning exceeds target - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 24 Hours

*Year in review: Bangladesh economy in 2015*

Abdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com

Published: 2015-12-29 19:29:04.0 BdST Updated: 2015-12-29 19:29:04.0 BdST





*The World Bank says Bangladesh is a lower-middle income state and is being lauded by several global forums for its ‘stability’ in the macroeconomic scenario while public servants’ pay has been doubled.*


*But how much did the Bangladesh economy really gain in 2015?

The slump in global oil prices helped the government in controlling inflation while export figures in late 2015 brought a respite.

The beginning of the year was marred by dreadful incidents of firebombing on vehicles, killing over 100 people in the first three months.

The rest of the year, however, experienced stability in the political arena, creating a favourable atmosphere for the economy.







AB Mirza Azizul Islam

But still Bangladesh has not been able to get a grip on its trade and economic targets in 2015, says former caretaker government finance advisor AB Mirza Azizul Islam.


“I would say it’s the same as in the previous year. Nothing much happened,” is how he describes the economy in 2015.

The 10th national elections were held last year. The Bangladesh economy more or less experienced a peaceful 2014, apart from a dearth in investment.

Throughout 2015, the economic indicators have not seen any major drop, but matters like poor progress in some sectors have slowed growth, Mirza Aziz said while speaking to bdnews24.com. 

Remittance inflow, which grew by 8 percent in the previous fiscal (2014-15), has hit a snag. It registered 7.32 percent growth between July and November this year.

Mirza Aziz believes that it will be tough for Bangladesh to retain the 7 percent growth in export observed till now by the end of the ongoing 2015-16 fiscal.

Private sector credit flow has also taken a hit, as the country is far behind in its goal of achieving the target of more than 16 percent set in monetary policy.

Industries are not doing well, which is evident from the drop in imports of raw material and capital machineries.

Considering these, former finance advisor Mirza Aziz does not find the investment scenario in 2015 to be ‘encouraging’.

“Chances are little that the targets set for the 2015-16 fiscal will be achieved, which will leave an impact on the goals for the Seventh Five-Year Plan,” he said.

Gains from oil price slump

Some other economic indicators are doing well, however, depending on the external factor of dwindling oil prices.

With prices as low as $35 a barrel, Bangladesh is saving a huge amount in imports. It now does not have to subsidise it but rather counts profits.

For the same reason, the forex reserve is now over $27 billion.

Adequate farm output over the last few years has ‘benefitted’ the economy, according to Mirza Aziz.

“It can be said that the respite in the Bangladesh economy is due to the low cost of oil imports. This is what is enabling the government to fund large projects like the Padma Bridge,” he added.









Investment


Public sector investment in Bangladesh takes place mostly through the Annual Development Programme (ADP).

But its implementation in the first five months of the current fiscal has been a meagre 17 percent, much lower than in the same period in the last two fiscals.

In 2014-15, it was at 20 percent, and during the previous fiscal year 19 percent.

The government, however, blamed heavy rains between July and September for the decline.

“Incessant rains in the first three months (of the fiscal) hampered development projects,” Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal had told the media.

He added that implementation would pick up from January next year.

Meanwhile, private sector credit inflow was at 13.19 percent in the first four months of the last fiscal.

It’s more or less at the same rate—13.22 percent during the same period in this fiscal.











Inflation

One of the key economic indicators was at a tolerable level throughout the year.

On a point-to-point basis, inflation came down to 6.05 percent in November from 6.19 percent in October.

This means that services or goods, which cost Tk 100 in November last year, will now cost Tk 106.05.

In the last one year, from December 2014 to November 2015, average inflation clocked at 6.2 percent, down from 7.1 percent during the previous year.











Forex reserve

The best performing indicator has been the foreign currency reserve. As of Tuesday (Dec 29), it stood at $27.4 billion, higher than at any other time in the history of Bangladesh.

The reserve was at a little over $22 billion on the same day in 2014.











Remittance

Remittance inflow registered a 7.6 growth in the last fiscal, but it has taken a hit this year.

In the five months from July to November, expatriates sent $6.17 billion, down by 0.68 percent from the inflow in the same period last year.











Exports and Imports

In the 2014-15 fiscal, Bangladesh’s exports stood at $31.2 billion, up by 3.35 percent from the previous fiscal’s figures.

Between the ongoing fiscal’s July and November, Bangladesh earned $12.88 billion from exports, up by 6.71 percent over the same period in the 2014-15 fiscal.

Import cost has come down, thanks to the slump in global oil prices.

In the 2014-15 fiscal, cost of imports grew by 11.26 percent and in the five months of this fiscal (Jul-Nov) it was down by 2.3 percent.

LC (letter of credit) openings for oil imports have drastically come down in the current fiscal.

In 2014-15, LC openings were down by 20 percent. In the five months of the ongoing fiscal, the decline has been a staggering 50 percent.

The low cost of import has caused Bangladesh a huge surplus in its balance of payments (BOP).

In the four months of the 2015-16 fiscal it was at $936 million while during the same period of the previous fiscal it was at $135 million.

Revenue

The revenue collection target in the budget for 2015-16 has been fixed at Tk 1,763 billion.

Until November this year, revenue collection registered a 24 percent growth while in the 2014-15 fiscal it grew by 13.16 percent.







কৃষি ঋণ কমেছে: বাড়ানোর তাগাদা গভর্নরের



Agriculture

The one sector that has been experiencing consistent growth in the last few years is agriculture, facilitating a firm base for the economy.

According to the UN’s Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO), Bangladesh tops the list of countries experiencing growth in fruit farming.

It is now the seventh largest producer of mangoes and eighth in terms of guavas.

Bangladesh has started export mangoes to Walmart with the FAO’s cooperation.

Bangladesh is among four countries poised to do better in fish farming in 2022.

According to the international research body World Fish, Hilsha productions in all of the eleven countries have decreased, except for Bangladesh.

The International Rice Research Institute (IRRI) has announced a new variety of rice, resistant to almost any adverse situation.

In 2015, the Bangladesh Rice Research Institute announced a Zinc enriched rice variety BRRI-72.

In an attempt to discourage imports of rice, the government imposed a 20 percent tariff twice in 2015.

The government, however, faced flak over the wheat it imported from Brazil this year.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jahidus2005

international convention city , bosundhara dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 24 Hours

*AIDIA to host first Nepal-Bangladesh business forum in Kathmandu
*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-01-17 17:20:27.0 BdST Updated: 2016-01-17 18:13:17.0 BdST

Ministers, senior officials, and business leaders from Bangladesh and Nepal will meet in Kathmandu onJan 22 for a two-day business forum, the first of its kind, to promote bilateral trade and investment.

The Asian Institute of Diplomacy and International Affairs (AIDIA), a Nepal-based think-tank, is hosting the forum with the cooperation of the Bangladesh embassy in Kathmandu to attract investments geared to generating employment.

AIDIA founder Sunil KC told bdnews24.com that since the promulgation of a new constitution Nepalese “have been suffering from various problems and our economy is totally affected and we thought that Nepal has to engage with its neighbouring country Bangladesh for import or export and for foreign direct investment for hydro projects and hospitality sectors in Nepal”.









Nepal has also been in a reconstruction phase after the devastating earthquake that ravaged the country in April last year.


“This is the right time for Nepal to make Bangladesh a second major trading partner after India,” he said.

Several of Nepal’s incumbent and former ministers, including the minister for commerce, will attend the forum along with the country’s business leaders.

Bangladesh’s commerce secretary and chamber leaders, including the president of the apex business body FBCCI, are also expected to join the forum.

The organisers have said their plan is to make the forum an annual event to promote bilateral trade, business and investment.

Nepal and Bangladesh enjoy close diplomatic relations. The Himalayan country is also a tourist destination for Bangladeshis.

But bilateral trade has not grown much. Last year the two-way trade amounted to only about $38 million.

The new Bangladesh-Bhutan-India-Nepal motor vehicle agreement opens a new era of doing business.









Sunil said Nepal was looking for investments for generating employment.


“Bangladesh is going to become a logistic hub in Asia due its own business characteristics and Nepal can be benefited from it because of its geographical proximity,” he said.

“This is the first such bilateral business forum to take place in Kathmandu to promote trade between any two countries.”

“This forum will create more business opportunities,” he hoped.

There will be ‘business to business’ and ‘business to government’ meetings apart from several sessions at the forum.

An official body for the continuity of the forum will also be set up.
*
*


----------



## Nilgiri

SHK said:


> *Year in review: Bangladesh economy in 2015*
> 
> Abdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2015-12-29 19:29:04.0 BdST Updated: 2015-12-29 19:29:04.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The World Bank says Bangladesh is a lower-middle income state and is being lauded by several global forums for its ‘stability’ in the macroeconomic scenario while public servants’ pay has been doubled.*
> 
> 
> *But how much did the Bangladesh economy really gain in 2015?
> 
> The slump in global oil prices helped the government in controlling inflation while export figures in late 2015 brought a respite.
> 
> The beginning of the year was marred by dreadful incidents of firebombing on vehicles, killing over 100 people in the first three months.
> 
> The rest of the year, however, experienced stability in the political arena, creating a favourable atmosphere for the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB Mirza Azizul Islam
> 
> But still Bangladesh has not been able to get a grip on its trade and economic targets in 2015, says former caretaker government finance advisor AB Mirza Azizul Islam.
> 
> 
> “I would say it’s the same as in the previous year. Nothing much happened,” is how he describes the economy in 2015.
> 
> The 10th national elections were held last year. The Bangladesh economy more or less experienced a peaceful 2014, apart from a dearth in investment.
> 
> Throughout 2015, the economic indicators have not seen any major drop, but matters like poor progress in some sectors have slowed growth, Mirza Aziz said while speaking to bdnews24.com.
> 
> Remittance inflow, which grew by 8 percent in the previous fiscal (2014-15), has hit a snag. It registered 7.32 percent growth between July and November this year.
> 
> Mirza Aziz believes that it will be tough for Bangladesh to retain the 7 percent growth in export observed till now by the end of the ongoing 2015-16 fiscal.
> 
> Private sector credit flow has also taken a hit, as the country is far behind in its goal of achieving the target of more than 16 percent set in monetary policy.
> 
> Industries are not doing well, which is evident from the drop in imports of raw material and capital machineries.
> 
> Considering these, former finance advisor Mirza Aziz does not find the investment scenario in 2015 to be ‘encouraging’.
> 
> “Chances are little that the targets set for the 2015-16 fiscal will be achieved, which will leave an impact on the goals for the Seventh Five-Year Plan,” he said.
> 
> Gains from oil price slump
> 
> Some other economic indicators are doing well, however, depending on the external factor of dwindling oil prices.
> 
> With prices as low as $35 a barrel, Bangladesh is saving a huge amount in imports. It now does not have to subsidise it but rather counts profits.
> 
> For the same reason, the forex reserve is now over $27 billion.
> 
> Adequate farm output over the last few years has ‘benefitted’ the economy, according to Mirza Aziz.
> 
> “It can be said that the respite in the Bangladesh economy is due to the low cost of oil imports. This is what is enabling the government to fund large projects like the Padma Bridge,” he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investment
> 
> 
> Public sector investment in Bangladesh takes place mostly through the Annual Development Programme (ADP).
> 
> But its implementation in the first five months of the current fiscal has been a meagre 17 percent, much lower than in the same period in the last two fiscals.
> 
> In 2014-15, it was at 20 percent, and during the previous fiscal year 19 percent.
> 
> The government, however, blamed heavy rains between July and September for the decline.
> 
> “Incessant rains in the first three months (of the fiscal) hampered development projects,” Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal had told the media.
> 
> He added that implementation would pick up from January next year.
> 
> Meanwhile, private sector credit inflow was at 13.19 percent in the first four months of the last fiscal.
> 
> It’s more or less at the same rate—13.22 percent during the same period in this fiscal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation
> 
> One of the key economic indicators was at a tolerable level throughout the year.
> 
> On a point-to-point basis, inflation came down to 6.05 percent in November from 6.19 percent in October.
> 
> This means that services or goods, which cost Tk 100 in November last year, will now cost Tk 106.05.
> 
> In the last one year, from December 2014 to November 2015, average inflation clocked at 6.2 percent, down from 7.1 percent during the previous year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forex reserve
> 
> The best performing indicator has been the foreign currency reserve. As of Tuesday (Dec 29), it stood at $27.4 billion, higher than at any other time in the history of Bangladesh.
> 
> The reserve was at a little over $22 billion on the same day in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remittance
> 
> Remittance inflow registered a 7.6 growth in the last fiscal, but it has taken a hit this year.
> 
> In the five months from July to November, expatriates sent $6.17 billion, down by 0.68 percent from the inflow in the same period last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exports and Imports
> 
> In the 2014-15 fiscal, Bangladesh’s exports stood at $31.2 billion, up by 3.35 percent from the previous fiscal’s figures.
> 
> Between the ongoing fiscal’s July and November, Bangladesh earned $12.88 billion from exports, up by 6.71 percent over the same period in the 2014-15 fiscal.
> 
> Import cost has come down, thanks to the slump in global oil prices.
> 
> In the 2014-15 fiscal, cost of imports grew by 11.26 percent and in the five months of this fiscal (Jul-Nov) it was down by 2.3 percent.
> 
> LC (letter of credit) openings for oil imports have drastically come down in the current fiscal.
> 
> In 2014-15, LC openings were down by 20 percent. In the five months of the ongoing fiscal, the decline has been a staggering 50 percent.
> 
> The low cost of import has caused Bangladesh a huge surplus in its balance of payments (BOP).
> 
> In the four months of the 2015-16 fiscal it was at $936 million while during the same period of the previous fiscal it was at $135 million.
> 
> Revenue
> 
> The revenue collection target in the budget for 2015-16 has been fixed at Tk 1,763 billion.
> 
> Until November this year, revenue collection registered a 24 percent growth while in the 2014-15 fiscal it grew by 13.16 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> কৃষি ঋণ কমেছে: বাড়ানোর তাগাদা গভর্নরের
> 
> 
> 
> Agriculture
> 
> The one sector that has been experiencing consistent growth in the last few years is agriculture, facilitating a firm base for the economy.
> 
> According to the UN’s Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO), Bangladesh tops the list of countries experiencing growth in fruit farming.
> 
> It is now the seventh largest producer of mangoes and eighth in terms of guavas.
> 
> Bangladesh has started export mangoes to Walmart with the FAO’s cooperation.
> 
> Bangladesh is among four countries poised to do better in fish farming in 2022.
> 
> According to the international research body World Fish, Hilsha productions in all of the eleven countries have decreased, except for Bangladesh.
> 
> The International Rice Research Institute (IRRI) has announced a new variety of rice, resistant to almost any adverse situation.
> 
> In 2015, the Bangladesh Rice Research Institute announced a Zinc enriched rice variety BRRI-72.
> 
> In an attempt to discourage imports of rice, the government imposed a 20 percent tariff twice in 2015.
> 
> The government, however, faced flak over the wheat it imported from Brazil this year.*



Do you think Bangladesh will surpass 7% economic growth this year?

Nice avatar btw


----------



## Nabil365

Nilgiri said:


> Do you think Bangladesh will surpass 7% economic growth this year?
> 
> Nice avatar btw


There are possibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Nilgiri said:


> Do you think Bangladesh will surpass 7% economic growth this year?
> 
> Nice avatar btw


I'm confident it can though I normally like to keep it safe and say it'll remain in the 6% range. 

And thanks, I like your avatar too. I should watch Labyrinth again, that was my favorite movie as a kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

SHK said:


> I'm confident it can though I normally like to keep it safe and say it'll remain in the 6% range.
> 
> And thanks, I like your avatar too. I should watch Labyrinth again, that was my favorite movie as a kid.



I ask because IMF is predicting a 7% long term growth. I was reading somewhere that Bangladesh is well on its way to realising 50 billion of just RMG exports by 2020, though this may have been before the current spate of USD appreciation.

I think B'desh is a solid performer these days, its median income and wealth parameters (as opposed to mean) are actually looking quite good....suggesting decent income equality. I think this is a large part of the Yunus Grameen Microcredit impact....which I hope to see India also achieve through its MUDRA scheme and other programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

Nilgiri said:


> I ask because IMF is predicting a 7% long term growth. I was reading somewhere that Bangladesh is well on its way to realising 50 billion of just RMG exports by 2020, though this may have been before the current spate of USD appreciation.
> 
> I think B'desh is a solid performer these days, its median income and wealth parameters (as opposed to mean) are actually looking quite good....suggesting decent income equality. I think this is a large part of the Yunus Grameen Microcredit impact....which I hope to see India also achieve through its MUDRA scheme and other programs.



The dollar appreciation is actually good for Bangladesh exports, it make our exports more competitive. Recently the Taka has been appreciating against the Sterling, though this may have been due to the weakness of the Sterling.

Our primary RMG markets are the EU and the US, we haven't even started to build the exports promotion to the far east, ASEAN region and China. The total export market for RMG is around $450bn+ and we only account for just under $25bn of that. With the current growth we can easily reach $50bn in just RMG by the end of 2020 or early 2022 and still have further growth potential to 2035.

Our next target is the leather and footwear export, a market thats worth over $240bn, the white goods market thats worth trillions in export potential. If we can manage total exports to tune of $85bn -$100bn by 2025 I would be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Shining future for Bangladesh leather sector as China shifts focus*
Shameema Binte Rahman, bdnews24.com

Published: 2015-03-09 01:32:23.0 BdST Updated: 2015-03-09 02:44:32.0 BdST










Bangladeshi manufacturers are seeing bright prospects for the leather sector after the readymade garment industry because of a policy change in China, the world’s largest economy.

They expect Bangladesh to be an attractive destination for leather sector entrepreneurs as China, the world’s largest footwear manufacturer, is shifting focus away from this sector.

The manufacturers believe Bangladesh’s annual $550-million footwear industry may grow to a $15-billion sector within a few years, if the opportunity is seized.

Leather sector businessmen say foreign entrepreneurs are interested in Bangladesh’s footwear, thanks to the availability of raw hide, processing infrastructure, low labour cost, and a slew of government incentives including duty-free machinery imports.

*
*




*
*
Leather Goods and Footwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (LGFMEA) President Syed Nasim Manjur said at least 51 foreign companies had already expressed interest in establishing joint-venture footwear units in Bangladesh.

“China, the world’s largest footwear manufacturer, is now withdrawing from the global market. And our country is ready with huge potentials to attract foreign investments in the sector,” he said.

According to a report on* Research and Markets - Market Research Reports - Welcome *China’s annual leather footwear production had dropped by 5.29 percent in 2012 and 7.45 percent in 2013.

Bangladeshi manufacturers are planning to fill the vacuum in the international footwear market being left by China.

According to the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), Bangladesh earned $ 1.29 billion from exports of leather, leather goods and footwear in the 2013-14 fiscal.

The amount accounts for 4.2 percent of the country’s total exports.

Footwear alone fetched $550 million in foreign exchange of the leather sector’s total export earnings.

In the 2012-13 FY, the footwear sector’s export earnings stood at $419.3 million.

Bangladesh has maintained the growth in the export of leather and leather goods in the current 2014-15 FY, too.

In the first eight months of the FY, the country posted a 7 percent growth in leather goods exports and 22.16 percent in footwear exports.

Nasim Manjur, also the managing director of Apex Footwear Ltd, says the country’s leather sector beats the RMG industry, the largest forex earner, ‘if their starting times are taken into consideration’.
*

*




*
*
He said China, Vietnam and Brazil, three big manufacturers of leather footwear, were cutting down on this sector.
*
*
“That’s why I think the leather industry is the most prospective sector after readymade garment for attracting foreign investments,” he added.

According to the LGFMEA, 110 export-oriented factories manufacture footwear in the country.

Of them, Apex, FB, Picard Bangladesh, Jenny’s, Akij, RMM Bengal and Bay have their own tanneries and leather processing units.

There are another 207 leather processing units in the country.

Asked about the reasons for China’s focus shift, Bangladesh Footwear and Footwear Accessories Association General Secretary Humayun Kabir said labour cost there had gone up.

He said footwear exports would grow if duties on import of shoe materials were cut.

The government has no specific information about the local footwear demand.

However, the footwear sector estimates it to be anywhere between 200 and 250 million pairs a year.

They said 92-95 percent of the domestic demand was met by local products.

Bangladesh is exporting raw leather since the early Seventies, but it got its first footwear exporter, Apex Footwear, in 1990.

Now Apex produces 20,000 pairs of footwear a day in its Gazipur factory.
*
*
Apart from catering to local demand, the company manufactures footwear for well-known known international brands such as Timberland, Aldo and ABC Mart.
*
*
Orion Group entered the leather industry last year after its successes in pharmaceuticals, power generation and infrastructure sectors.

Orion Footwear Chief Executive Officer Ruhul Amin Molla said Bangladesh’s footwear sector was poised for a big expansion.

Until 1990, Bangladesh used to export mainly raw hide, wet blue leather, and crust leather. But now it is concentrating on exporting finished leather and leather goods.

Bangladesh Hide and Skin Merchant Association President Md Ali Hossain said the country annually produced 200-300 million square feet of finished leather, most of which is exported.

He said Bangladeshi leather is the best in the world after the French product.

Stakeholders believe the country’s leather industry would see greater potentials once the tanneries are shifted from Dhaka’s Hazaribagh to Savar.


----------



## Nilgiri

Exciting times ahead for B'desh economy. Moving up the value chain is welcome news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*China to increase JVs in Bangladesh*

Terming Bangladesh a very important country, visiting Chinese delegation leader Wang Chungui on Tuesday said China will ‘intensify’ its investment in Bangladesh to help it reach the next stage of development.


“China will intensify investment in Bangladesh and will help boost production capacity,” he told a seminar in the city and mentioned that both Bangladesh and China’s dreams are ‘connected’.



Wang Chungui, a former Chinese ambassadors to Bangladesh, said China is ready to encourage ‘competent Chinese companies’ to invest in Bangladesh and establish joint ventures with Bangladeshi companies.



Terming Bangladesh as his second home, he said Bangladesh and China need to maintain the ‘momentum’ in the relations on all fronts through stronger collaboration to benefit the people of both countries.



Bangladesh Institute of International and Strategic Studies (BIISS) hosted the seminar titled ‘Bangladesh-China Relations: 40 Years of Partnership’ at its auditorium.

State minister for foreign affairs M Shahriar Alam spoke at the inaugural session of the seminar as the chief guest.


Foreign secretary M Shahidul Haque, Chinese ambassador in Dhaka Ma Mingqiang, cIISS Chairman Munshi Faiz Ahmad, BIISS director general AKM Abdur Rahman and former Bangladesh ambassadors to China Farooq Sobhan also addressed at various sessions of the seminar.


Three other visiting former Chinese ambassadors to Bangladesh Hu Qianwen, Chai Xi and Zheng Qingdian who had worked in Bangladesh since 1997 also spoke on various aspects of the relations.


The Chinese delegation leader laid emphasis on maintaining high level exchanges, vigorous and practical cooperation between the two countries to boost bilateral relations.


On trade issues, he said China is willing to sign free trade agreement (FTA) with Bangladesh to further strengthen the trade ties.



Laying emphasis on Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar (BCIM) economic corridor, the former Chinese diplomat said China is ready to expand cooperation in connectivity and sign an inter-governmental deal among four countries to get quick results on the BCIM issue.



Shahriar Alam in his speech said China’s unwavering commitment to Bangladesh’s socio-economic development has time and again been substantiated by her continued efforts to assist Bangladesh in fulfilling the legitimate wishes and desires of her people.



“We’re working closely on creating two Special Economic Zones wherein we expect to create mutual leverage points in investment and employment for securing exponential growth in both labour-intensive and technology-intensive commercial ventures,” he said.



The State Minister said Bangladesh has already elevated to a lower-middle income country and policies are en route to take GDP growth rate to 8 percent a year. “With China being the largest and fastest growing economy, and also being a role model for us, we would like to learn from the Chinese experience and short-circuit our growth trajectory to catapult into a higher paradigm,” he said.


Shahriar said the exchange of visits continued with several high-profile visits already taking place between two countries this year. “We expect that the end of this year would be happier with incoming visits of a higher profile this year. Let this year be the year we reaffirmed to intensify the existing ‘Closer Comprehensive Partnership of Cooperation’ between our two countries.”



He also said Bangladesh strongly believes that Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar Economic Corridor (BCIM-EC), the One Belt-One Road initiative and the other measures of regional connectivity initiative will positively change the socio-economic scenario of not only two peoples but of all the peoples of this region.



“We look forward to working closely with China and our other friendly partners in development for creating a sustainable financial future for all of us in the region and beyond,” he said.



Current Chinese envoy Ma Mingqiang said they look forward to taking Bangladesh-China relations to new heights that will benefit the next generations of the two countries.



Farooq Sobhan described the various aspects of the current relations and potentials ahead saying ‘sky is the limit’ as far as Bangladesh-China relations are concerned.



Former industries minister Dilip Barua, senior civil and military officials, including current and former ambassadors, members of the academia, representatives of think tanks, experts and policymakers participated in the seminar and put forward their suggestions to boost the relations further.

http://en.prothom-alo.com/economy/news/93251/China-to-increase-JVs-in-Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@Nilgiri check this


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> @Nilgiri check this



Good, one video about "upcoming" within Bangladesh market (which is dominated by India to begin with).

Tell me when there is even a review within Bangladesh about walton cycles or at least a video of it being in action from user perspective.


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> Good, one video about "upcoming" within Bangladesh market (which is dominated by India to begin with).
> 
> Tell me when there is even a review within Bangladesh about walton cycles or at least a video of it being in action from user perspective.


go to street, you will get review


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> go to street, you will get review



So no one in B'desh can afford a go pro or smartphone...or Walton is not one to show off? 

Just one video of Walton, Jamuna or whatever being run by a consumer (even if just in Bangladesh) is all I ask....since its the next big thing in BDesh.

I mean you Bdeshis are busy reviewing our bikes, why not your "own"?


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> So no one in B'desh can afford a go pro or smartphone...or Walton is not one to show off?
> 
> Just one video of Walton being run by a consumer (even if just in Bangladesh) is all I ask....since its the next big thing in BDesh.


we are not kind of show off.


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> we are not kind of show off.



BikeBD channel suggests otherwise: https://www.youtube.com/user/BikeBD/videos

But they are ashamed to review even one BD made bike (Walton, Jamuna)....so sad.


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> BikeBD channel suggests otherwise: https://www.youtube.com/user/BikeBD/videos
> 
> But they are ashamed to review even one BD made bike (Walton, Jamuna)....so sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> View attachment 290934



Ouch you got me in the butt! Now im butthurt


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> BikeBD channel suggests otherwise: https://www.youtube.com/user/BikeBD/videos
> 
> But they are ashamed to review even one BD made bike (Walton, Jamuna)....so sad.



The majority of local bikes made are of the econo low-end variety and therefore the impetus to test these low end products are not really there. But slowly the local manufacturers are moving up to mid-grade territory and they will sponsor reviews and media junkets for local press if not some sort of social buzz...

These guys are in the business to make money, not please a few handful of bike enthusiasts...

You have to hold your horses, this is still new territory for local makers....unlike in India which is a huge market.

And for God's sake when will they get rid of the local 150 cc cap... it's holding back a lot of good bikes to be sold locally...namely the upper end gixxers....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> The majority of local bikes made are of the econo low-end variety and therefore the impetus to test these low end products are not really there. But slowly the local manufacturers are moving up to mid-grade territory and they will sponsor reviews and media junkets for local press if not some sort of social buzz...
> 
> These guys are in the business to make money, not please a few handful of bike enthusiasts...
> 
> You have to hold your horses, this is still new territory for local makers....unlike in India which is a huge market.
> 
> And for God's sake when will they get rid of the local 150 cc cap... it's holding back a lot of good bikes to be sold locally...namely the upper end gixxers....



Yup I got the general gist of it when I saw the Walton production line video.

I was just semi-trolling as usual 

One thing Bangladeshis are not short on is ambition....which is a good thing.

Reminds me of Indian industry attitude in 90s when many thought the world was our oyster.

I hope at least you guys will never lose this spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh company may buy Japanese supramax bulker ship*










Bangladeshi shipping concern S.R. Shipping is likely to buy a Japanese supramax, according to a report by Splash247.com.

The 55,000 dwt Aston Trader II is the latest in a string of bulker sales from Japan’s Nisshin Shipping. S.R. Shipping is reported to be paying $6.8m for the 2008-built ship.

Nisshin has been offloading bulkers rapidly in the past six weeks to focus more on tankers. Brokers tell Splash that another 10 Nisshin bulkers have been put into the shop window.

SR Shipping is a part of the Kabir Group, a diverse Bangladeshi conglomerate. The line has around 10 bulkers on its fleet list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Iran plans to invest $1b in Bangladesh*
Iran is keen to invest more than one billion US dollars in Bangladesh as the Persian Gulf nation is resuming its international trade after the lifting of the economic sanctions that had left the country outside the global economy for more than a decade.
Iranian Ambassador in Dhaka Dr. Abbas Vaezi conveyed the interest on behalf of a visiting Iranian delegation at a joint press briefing in the capital on Saturday.
The press briefing was arranged at the FBCCI office after the Iranian delegation held a meeting with the apex trade body’s President Abdul Matlub Ahmad.
The Iranian delegation said there are huge bilateral trade potentials for both the countries in cement and clinker, energy, gas, LP gas, LP gas cylinder manufacturing, rail links, coach and locomotive engine, plastic, food and pharmaceuticals, road-bridge construction, tourism and jute sector.
Dr. Abbas Vaezi said the visit was meant for acquiring knowledge about the industries and business opportunities in Bangladesh. “Iranian businesses are keen to invest both in public and private sectors in Bangladesh,” he said.
The Iranian ambassador said, “The Iran delegation had a series of fruitful meetings with government and businesses, we hope the visit will help us explore the potential business opportunities here.”
He also said Iran wants to diversify its investments in various sectors, such as gas, cement and clinker, rail way industry beside oil.
“Iran imports huge medicines, and Bangladesh also exports medicines to many countries. We can utilise the facilities of LDC through joint-venture investment in Bangladesh’s pharmaceutical industry,” the Iranian envoy said.“We want our investment to cross one billion dollars to develop a strong bilateral trade tie with Bangladesh,” Dr. Abbas Vaezi said.
Adviser to the Minister of Industry, Mine and Trade Mohammad Reza Mowdoody is leading the Iranian delegation during its five-day visit. “It’s time to start a long term relationship,” the Iranian envoy said at the press conference.
He also invited Bangladeshi businesses to visit Iran to see first-hand the prospects of businesses in Iran. The FBCCI president also invited the Iranian investors to invest in especial economic zones in Bangladesh.
He said Bangladesh is developing 100 economic zones in different parts of the country to facilitate necessary infrastructure for the investors.

Iran plans to invest $1b in Bangladesh | daily-sun.com


Bangladesh achieves $2 billion Balance-of-Payment surplus in six months - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Fourth aircraft added to fleet
NOVOAIR to launch services to Guwahati from April 1
01 Jan , 2016





Dhaka : NOVOAIR, the premium and leading airline of Bangladesh, is expected to launch services to the Indian city of Guwahati from April 1, 2016.

The flights, another first by NOVOAIR, will be operated with ATR72-500. Till now Bangladeshi passengers had to fly to Kolkata and then to Guwahati and return through the same route. The flights will bring about a change. 
Many Assamese businessmen dealing in tea have to come by road to attend tea auctions in Chittagong. The flights will ease their travel.

The airline added fourth aircraft to its fleet on December 29. ATR72-500 is French-Italian manufactured ultra-efficient and technologically advanced aircraft with 68 spacious, comfortable seats. 

This aircraft touched down at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport Dhaka at 6:00pm on December 29, and a warm reception was given by the high officials of the Ministry of Civil Aviation and Tourism, Civil Aviation Authority of Bangladesh, Airport Authorities and NOVOAIR officials to welcome this new aircraft. 

Another two ATR72-500 series aircraft will be added on NOVOAIR fleet by January 2016, which will increase NOVOAIR fleet size to six aircraft. These new aircraft's will be operated on regular flight services between Dhaka and Saidpur, Rajshahi, Barisal and regional routes.

NOVOAIR is ensuring the highest level of safety and maintenance standards by complying with every Rules and Guidelines implemented by Bangladesh Civil Aviation Authority. 

ATR72-500 series is recognised for its technologically advanced features like, lowest level of greenhouse gas emission, acoustic treatment on Noise Control and Vibration reduction, optimum level of comfort, additional overhead space, to mention a few features. These aircrafts are equipped with "Inflight Entertainment System (IFE)", first of its kind in Bangladesh domestic scenario and very rarely used elsewhere for such short sectors.

NOVOAIR is operating regular flights from Dhaka to Chittagong, Cox's Bazar, Jessore, Sylhet and Yangon with three Embraer aircraft since January 9, 2013 and have been crowned as the Best Domestic Airline in Bangladesh. Also earned 97.7 per cent satisfied passenger on-board with 98.3 per cent On-Time departure.


----------



## syed1

*Why is the Bangladesh economy different?*

Biru Paksha Paul
Heavy snow in New York left me stranded in an airport hotel where I met a Pakistani woman in the dining room. She expressed her frustration over Pakistan's economic performance. Being a sister of a Pakistani Army official, she claimed that the country could have done much better had it been run by the military. She went as far as to guarantee that the army can eradicate terrorism within the shortest span of time. She seemed to harbour a little envy over Bangladesh's growth and did not hesitate to ask about the 'secrets' that make the country different from Pakistan or other South Asian countries. Her questions warmed my heart even in the midst of a devastating blizzard that had disrupted the lives of New Yorkers.

Since the 1980s, Bangladesh's decade-wise average growth shifted roughly one percentage point higher, starting from 3.5 percent to reach 6.5 percent in the 2010s. The case is just the opposite for Pakistan. This contrasting growth performance resembles the takeoff and landing of a planning that justifies Bangabandhu's call for Bangladesh's independence almost half a century ago.

The first element that makes Bangladesh different is its pro- developmental leadership. Coming out from the womb of socialist planning, a rapid march for privatisation and market economy has been difficult for a beleaguered nation. Our leadership took that risk to unleash the potential of private enterprises, displeasing a bunch of policymakers and influential economists who initially empowered the bureaucracy by drumming the omnipotence of public enterprises in an indiscriminate manner across the board.

The post-independence planners were so influential in convincing Bangabandhu that Bangladesh will turn into a paragon of progress by simply following a full-scale model of massive nationalisation. A bureaucracy-led business plan did not work in other parts of the world, nor did it function in Bangladesh. The theoretical utopia soon nosedived just after its launching, sending growth prospects down and making Bangladesh a developmental guinea pig. Over the 1970s, Bangladesh's average GDP growth was 1.5 percent mainly because of three reasons: 1) war 2) massive nationalisation and losing spree in all public enterprises and 3) policy switch toward denationalisation.

Steering Bangladesh's policy in a diametrically opposite direction had truly been challenging. The liberalisation policy graduated in three steps in the mid 1980s, early 1990s and mid-1990s, marking a wonderful consensus of the pro-market move by all three major political parties - a much needed consensus rarely seen in a newly independent developing nation. That made Bangladesh different from its competitors. The difference also came through the indomitable character of its people. Given the lowest investment in research, Bangladeshis can make the highest amount of innovations as seen in agriculture and services. Despite the high level of corruption, particularly evident in public utilities, Bangladeshis made widespread progress in businesses and services by upholding their considerable dedication. This makes us different.

Bangladesh is a land of continuous positive surprises. At a time when we were focusing on jute, no one probably saw the garments industry emerging, pushing the golden fibre in the page of history, as it occupies an 80 percent share in exports. No one saw the mobile phone industry entering Bangladeshi market vigorously to bring a renaissance in our private and business lives, acting as an integral device for a digital Bangladesh. Who would have thought that cell phones would revolutionise financial transactions to synchronise the heartbeat of the economy with external civilisations and to spur inclusive growth. No one ever thought that Bangladesh, gaining independence a quarter of a century after India and Pakistan, will exceed its privileged neighbours in life expectancy, which is 71 years in Bangladesh – at least five years higher than India's or Pakistan's. These positive surprises make Bangladesh different.

The country is different in projecting 7 percent growth for the FY2016 even with the lowest fiscal capacity, sending a message that a rapid rise in the tax-GDP ratio is warranted to accelerate the growth engine. Both India and Pakistan accumulated huge debts from foreign and domestic sources, while Bangladesh did not. The debt burden rose as high as two-third of their respective GDP when the number is only one-third for Bangladesh. Thus Bangladesh's respectable growth - much higher than Pakistan's and slightly lower than India's - is free from debt anxiety. This also sets us apart.

Bangladesh's economic openness of almost 40 percent, as measured by the trade-GDP ratio, is gradually rising without triggering excessive volatility. Our inflation and growth volatility, which is the lowest in the region in the last 20 years, marks another specialty for Bangladesh. The per capita income has shown a rising trend since 2009, and it is higher than the trend that began in 2002. When I shared this information with the lady originally from Quetta of Pakistan, she did not seem amused. I also shared that the country is one of the strongest growth generators in the world and surveys indicate that almost 70 percent people of the country claim to be happy. This is another point of our difference.

We Bangalis know how to rise from the ashes, we know how to adapt to changes, and we know how to be resilient to bring back the note of vibrancy in the realm of investment and economic growth. This is what makes us different.


Why is the Bangladesh economy different? | The Daily Star


----------



## Bilal9

syed1 said:


> *Why is the Bangladesh economy different?*
> 
> Biru Paksha Paul
> Heavy snow in New York left me stranded in an airport hotel where I met a Pakistani woman in the dining room. She expressed her frustration over Pakistan's economic performance. Being a sister of a Pakistani Army official, she claimed that the country could have done much better had it been run by the military. She went as far as to guarantee that the army can eradicate terrorism within the shortest span of time. She seemed to harbour a little envy over Bangladesh's growth and did not hesitate to ask about the 'secrets' that make the country different from Pakistan or other South Asian countries. Her questions warmed my heart even in the midst of a devastating blizzard that had disrupted the lives of New Yorkers.
> 
> Since the 1980s, Bangladesh's decade-wise average growth shifted roughly one percentage point higher, starting from 3.5 percent to reach 6.5 percent in the 2010s. The case is just the opposite for Pakistan. This contrasting growth performance resembles the takeoff and landing of a planning that justifies Bangabandhu's call for Bangladesh's independence almost half a century ago.
> 
> The first element that makes Bangladesh different is its pro- developmental leadership. Coming out from the womb of socialist planning, a rapid march for privatisation and market economy has been difficult for a beleaguered nation. Our leadership took that risk to unleash the potential of private enterprises, displeasing a bunch of policymakers and influential economists who initially empowered the bureaucracy by drumming the omnipotence of public enterprises in an indiscriminate manner across the board.
> 
> The post-independence planners were so influential in convincing Bangabandhu that Bangladesh will turn into a paragon of progress by simply following a full-scale model of massive nationalisation. A bureaucracy-led business plan did not work in other parts of the world, nor did it function in Bangladesh. The theoretical utopia soon nosedived just after its launching, sending growth prospects down and making Bangladesh a developmental guinea pig. Over the 1970s, Bangladesh's average GDP growth was 1.5 percent mainly because of three reasons: 1) war 2) massive nationalisation and losing spree in all public enterprises and 3) policy switch toward denationalisation.
> 
> Steering Bangladesh's policy in a diametrically opposite direction had truly been challenging. The liberalisation policy graduated in three steps in the mid 1980s, early 1990s and mid-1990s, marking a wonderful consensus of the pro-market move by all three major political parties - a much needed consensus rarely seen in a newly independent developing nation. That made Bangladesh different from its competitors. The difference also came through the indomitable character of its people. Given the lowest investment in research, Bangladeshis can make the highest amount of innovations as seen in agriculture and services. Despite the high level of corruption, particularly evident in public utilities, Bangladeshis made widespread progress in businesses and services by upholding their considerable dedication. This makes us different.
> 
> Bangladesh is a land of continuous positive surprises. At a time when we were focusing on jute, no one probably saw the garments industry emerging, pushing the golden fibre in the page of history, as it occupies an 80 percent share in exports. No one saw the mobile phone industry entering Bangladeshi market vigorously to bring a renaissance in our private and business lives, acting as an integral device for a digital Bangladesh. Who would have thought that cell phones would revolutionise financial transactions to synchronise the heartbeat of the economy with external civilisations and to spur inclusive growth. No one ever thought that Bangladesh, gaining independence a quarter of a century after India and Pakistan, will exceed its privileged neighbours in life expectancy, which is 71 years in Bangladesh – at least five years higher than India's or Pakistan's. These positive surprises make Bangladesh different.
> 
> The country is different in projecting 7 percent growth for the FY2016 even with the lowest fiscal capacity, sending a message that a rapid rise in the tax-GDP ratio is warranted to accelerate the growth engine. Both India and Pakistan accumulated huge debts from foreign and domestic sources, while Bangladesh did not. The debt burden rose as high as two-third of their respective GDP when the number is only one-third for Bangladesh. Thus Bangladesh's respectable growth - much higher than Pakistan's and slightly lower than India's - is free from debt anxiety. This also sets us apart.
> 
> Bangladesh's economic openness of almost 40 percent, as measured by the trade-GDP ratio, is gradually rising without triggering excessive volatility. Our inflation and growth volatility, which is the lowest in the region in the last 20 years, marks another specialty for Bangladesh. The per capita income has shown a rising trend since 2009, and it is higher than the trend that began in 2002. When I shared this information with the lady originally from Quetta of Pakistan, she did not seem amused. I also shared that the country is one of the strongest growth generators in the world and surveys indicate that almost 70 percent people of the country claim to be happy. This is another point of our difference.
> 
> We Bangalis know how to rise from the ashes, we know how to adapt to changes, and we know how to be resilient to bring back the note of vibrancy in the realm of investment and economic growth. This is what makes us different.
> 
> 
> Why is the Bangladesh economy different? | The Daily Star



Bangladesh' future growth and prosperity does not have to be at the expense, discontent and unhappiness of people in other countries. They are welcome to share and participate from the lessons...and emulate them at home.

There is no need for jealousy either. Aaj or kal - acchey din zaroor ayega....


----------



## Bilal9

*Nolte products hit Bangladesh market*

Nolte, a Germany-based kitchen, bedroom and living room solution brand, has started its journey in Bangladesh.

Its first showroom in the country was inaugurated at Jamuna Future Park on Saturday.








HATIL, a local furniture manufacturer and retailer, has teamed up with Nolte to market the German brand products in Bangladesh market.

Officials of the two companies said the showroom on an 8,200 square feet floor-space would display the latest trends in kitchen, bedroom and living room solutions made in Germany.

Commerce Minister Tofail Ahmed, German Ambassador in Bangladesh Thomas Prinz, Hatil Chairman and Managing Director Selim H Rahman and Nolte FZE Managing Director Selva Kumar, among others, were present at the opening ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> And for God's sake when will they get rid of the local 150 cc cap... it's holding back a lot of good bikes to be sold locally...namely the upper end gixxers....


They has good reason to do that.They just don't need to spend hard earned forex on unnecessary things. 150 cc is good enough for general uses.And also keep in mind how reckless those bikers are.

But my opinion is,they should give the companies permission to produce high end bikes for export market and and keep the cc cap on imported ones for now.That way domestic companies will be ready to capture the market even if the cap gets removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh forex reserves hit a new high, top $28 billion*

According to the central bank, the reserves rose to $28.06 billion at the closing of the Thursday transactions from $27.9 billion on Wednesday.

Bangladesh Bank General Manager Kazi Sayedur Rahman attributed the rise to the decline in oil and food prices in the international market and the growth in remittance and export earnings. 

He said the reserves might be hovering above the $28 billion mark until payment of Asian Clearing Union (ACU) bills in the first week of March.

Forex reserves crossed the $27 billion mark for the first time on Oct 29 last year.

Officials said the current reserves were enough to foot the country’s import bills of at least seven months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

New regional airline being formed


----------



## Bilal9

Padma Multipurpose Bridge Project is one of the most widely expected & cherished construction project of Bangladesh. It has the ability to change the total road network of Bangladesh. Consequently it can accelerate the economic growth of the country by connecting either part of the mighty Padma Rik ver. 

Abdul Monem Limited, one of the leading construction company of Bangladesh, is proudly contributing in this epoch-making event by constructing the approach road & service areas on both side of the Padma River. 






Here's a recent video of the construction work for Abdul Monem Ltd.


----------



## Bilal9

Fighting Different Currency War, Bangladesh Quells Taka Gain - Bloomberg Business


----------



## Bilal9

Firnas Airways to open Dhaka-LHR direct flights





*Proton to begin CKD operations in Bangladesh in June*




Following the flag-off ceremony of Proton’s first batch of left-hand drive Preves destined for the Chilean market, the national car-maker has revealed that *it will begin local assembly (CKD) operations in Bangladesh this year in June*.

Like the Chilean market, the Preve will be the first model to be introduced there, albeit in right-hand drive format. For now, Proton is exporting completely built-up (CBU) units of the sedan to Bangladesh in the mean time, before full CKD operations begin there.

*Last year, Proton signed an agreement with Bangladesh conglomerate PHP Group to build 1,200 Preves annually*, with production originally scheduled for December 16, 2015.

It was reported that the *Bangladesh-made Preve will be badged as the Proton PHP, with the 1.6 litre Campro Turbo engine in both manual and CVT forms planned*. At that time, it was announced that the CKD plant would be built on 30 acres of land in Anwara Upazila, Chittagong at a cost of Tk 400 crore (RM213 million).

This year, Proton is aiming to increase its export volume from 5,000 units in 2015, to 7,000 units. With the restart of exports to Chile, and the transition from CBU to CKD cars in Bangladesh, this will help in the national carmaker’s plans to maximise its production volume.

Link: Proton to begin CKD operations in Bangladesh in June

*Note: PHP Group is one of the largest integrated steel mills in Bangladesh and they produce cold-rolled steel sheet which is used in making outer panels and monocoque structures for cars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

Bilal9 said:


> Firnas Airways to open Dhaka-LHR direct flights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Proton to begin CKD operations in Bangladesh in June*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the flag-off ceremony of Proton’s first batch of left-hand drive Preves destined for the Chilean market, the national car-maker has revealed that *it will begin local assembly (CKD) operations in Bangladesh this year in June*.
> 
> Like the Chilean market, the Preve will be the first model to be introduced there, albeit in right-hand drive format. For now, Proton is exporting completely built-up (CBU) units of the sedan to Bangladesh in the mean time, before full CKD operations begin there.
> 
> *Last year, Proton signed an agreement with Bangladesh conglomerate PHP Group to build 1,200 Preves annually*, with production originally scheduled for December 16, 2015.
> 
> It was reported that the *Bangladesh-made Preve will be badged as the Proton PHP, with the 1.6 litre Campro Turbo engine in both manual and CVT forms planned*. At that time, it was announced that the CKD plant would be built on 30 acres of land in Anwara Upazila, Chittagong at a cost of Tk 400 crore (RM213 million).
> 
> This year, Proton is aiming to increase its export volume from 5,000 units in 2015, to 7,000 units. With the restart of exports to Chile, and the transition from CBU to CKD cars in Bangladesh, this will help in the national carmaker’s plans to maximise its production volume.
> 
> Link: Proton to begin CKD operations in Bangladesh in June
> 
> *Note: PHP Group is one of the largest integrated steel mills in Bangladesh and they produce cold-rolled steel sheet which is used in making outer panels and monocoque structures for cars.*


billal bhai can you please give us the link for firnas airways news mentiones in the cap? Thank you


----------



## Bilal9

yasinbin said:


> billal bhai can you please give us the link for firnas airways news mentiones in the cap? Thank you



I stand corrected. They are actually starting Sylhet Osmani to Heathrow.

http://www.bangladeshmonitor.com.bd/aviation/2016/02/01/5145


----------



## Bilal9

RMG export to US rises 11.74% in 2015 despite GSP suspension 
Ibrahim Hossain Ovi







Bangladesh’s apparel export to US market has seen an 11.74% rise to $5.40 billion in the last calendar year, thanks to increased demand for clothing products.

The volume, however, posted a 16.3% growth in the same period that indicates the unit prices of apparel products made in Bangladesh has seen a fall.

In 2015, Bangladesh, the third largest exporter of clothing products to US, earned $5.40 billion, which was $4.83 billion in the previous year, according to the data recently released by OTEXA.

While export growth in terms of quantity rose by 16.30% to 2196.4 million square meters equivalent (SME), it was 1888.2million SME a year ago.

Meanwhile, the overall export to US market jumped to $5.60 billion with an 11.93% rise compared to $5 billion in the same period a year ago.

Export of non-apparel products also showed a robust growth by 17.44% to $200.63 million, which was $170.8 million a year ago. 

After the suspension of GSP or Generalized System of Preferences, it was feared that export to the US market, the single largest export destination of Bangladeshi products, especially apparel items, will see a sharp decline, but resulted in better growth instead last year.

“Despite image crisis over safety issues and economic slowdown in the export destination, an 11.74% growth is a satisfactory one,” BGMEA senior Vice-President Faruque Hassan told the Dhaka Tribune.

But the 16.3% growth in terms of quantity means that the buyers have cut prices, a great concern for the sector people as the production cost has increased manifold due to safety upgradation, said Hassan.

Talking on the higher growth of volume, Hassan said the buyers cut unit prices as yarn price fell while the retailers took advantage of safety issues.

“We are urging the buyers to increase the prices but they do not pay heed.”

“After GSP suspension, it was apprehended that the export to US market will see fall, but it showed significant growth, Former finance adviser to the caretaker government AB Mirza Azizul Islam told the Dhaka Tribune.

The higher growth in quantity implies a fall in unit price, leading the manufacturers to negotiate with their buyers to increase unit prices, said Azizul.

The positive sign is that there is a huge demand for Bangladeshi RMG products in the US market as the volume posted substantial growth, he added.

According Otexa, in the last calendar year, the United States imported clothing products worth $85.16 billion from across the globe, of which Bangladesh’s share is 6.34% while China shares 35.86% and Vietnam 12.40% in terms of value.

- See more at: RMG export to US rises 11.74% in 2015 despite GSP suspension | Dhaka Tribune

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Exports cross $22bn in first eight months of fiscal year 
Ibrahim Hossain Ovi

Bangladesh’s export earnings posted a nearly 9% growth to $22.12bn in the first eight months of the current fiscal year, according to Export Promotion Bureau data.

The provisional data showed that in the months from July the country earned $22.12bn from exports, which was 8.92% higher compared to $20.03bn a year ago. 

Readymade garment sector, the major industry, was able to fetch $18.13bn during the period, making a 9.52% increase from $16.55bn one year earlier.

The woven sector exported products to receive $9.48bn and the knitwear products to get $8.64bn.

The data said in February the exports registered a 13.60% growth to $2.85bn from $2.51bn in the same month last year. The figure exceeded the target by 4.90%. The target was set at $2.72bn for the month.

In February, the apparel exports increased by 12.29%.

“The supply to the destination countries as per orders helped the country achieve the export growth,” said Shahidullah Azim, former BGMEA vice president, told the Dhaka Tribune. 

He said the production capacity of the manufacturers had been increased while there were ample work orders from the retailers.

“However, the unit price fell which is a matter of concerns for the sector,” Azim said.

According to him, the apparel sector needed an 11% growth to reach $50bn export target by 2021. “We are going that way with 11.29% growth. If the trend continues, it is possible to reach the 2021 export target.”

The industry insiders said improvement of safety standards in the RMG sector and peaceful political situation and new markets were contributing to getting higher number of work orders from retailers.

“The inspection findings were good, that is beyond the expectation of the retailers and rights group,” said Abdus Salam Murshedy, president of Exporters Association of Bangladesh. “All these things have built a positive image [of the industry]. So the buyers now have more confidence on the Bangladeshi RMG industry’s environment.”

He stressed the need to complete remaining task of compliance in the industry so the image so far built could be saved.

- See more at: Exports cross $22bn in first eight months of fiscal year | Dhaka Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Bilal9 said:


> I stand corrected. They are actually starting Sylhet Osmani to Heathrow.
> 
> Firnas Airways hopes to start operations with flights to Sylhet this year




BD and Pakistan are not air linked directly under a carefully orchestrated program of SHW/BAL. The shortest link is via Colombo in Air Lanka. But will not be as cheap as PIA/Biman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Govt. continues purchase of new engines and railcars from India with extended Indian credit. Shown are one of the WDM 20's and the new high speed LHB coaches.


----------



## Roybot

Bilal9 said:


> The Govt. continues purchase of new engines and railcars from India with extended Indian credit. Shown are one of the WDM 20's and the new high speed LHB coaches.



The livery is god awful, makes the coach look ugly. They look so much better in the colors of Rajdhani and Shatabdi.
















And the prayer room eats up so much of space, is it really necessary given the most of the train journeys in Bangladesh are only 6-7 hours long.


----------



## Bilal9

Roybot said:


> The livery is god awful, makes the coach look ugly. They look so much better in the colors of Rajdhani and Shatabdi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the prayer room eats up so much of space, is it really necessary given the most of the train journeys in Bangladesh are only 6-7 hours long.



Unlike India - in Bangladesh most middle-class travelers to higher class passengers have historically (since Pakistan times) used air travel as a means of travelling even half-hour flights (which would mean most flights within Bangladesh). The number of major local airports in the country (not counting airbases) easily exceed a dozen. And there are countless heliports everywhere. Over half of the routes operated since the seventies were with first rate jet equipment (F-28's and such) not war-surplus bheekhari DC-3's or dilapidated Avros like in India.

Why would most educated people care about color schemes on railcars? It's not the epitome of travel like in India.

And leave it up to the Awami govt. and their incompetent railway hacks to bring in 1971 themes and ugly flag colors into everything, even Goddam railway coaches. 





Sikorsky S-61N (Leonardo Pinzauti Collection)

This photo from Leonardo's collection shows PIA S-61N helicopter (AP-AOA) at Faridpur Heliport in East Pakistan (now Bangladesh). For short-haul operations in East Pakistan's delta region, based on Dacca, PIA set up a network of scheduled helicopter routes, using three amphibious twin-turbine Sikorsky S-61Ns which were delivered between October 1963 and February 1964. The first revenue flight took place on November 25, 1963, the first routes being to Khulna, center of the East Pakistan jute industry, and to Faridpur. The PIA S-61Ns were configured to carry a total of 24 passengers with four crew members and 1,800lb of cargo. PIA's first five pilots selected for helicopter training completed their conversion training at British European Airways (BEA) training facility at Kidlington near Oxford where they learnt to fly Brantly B-2 light helicopter. They then converted to S-61N at Sikorsky's factory in Connecticut and returned to Pakistan for route flying on a Hiller UH-12E4 before delivery of the S-61Ns.

The value of this new mode of transport lay in the time saved, the 80-mile journey to Khulna, for example, taking 21 hours by surface travel and just 37 minutes by the helicopter. Faridpur, only 36 miles from Dacca, derived even greater advantage by the reduction of journey time from 22 hours to 17 minutes! More than 20 points were served as the complete fleet became available. 

Today there are plenty of private airline options locally and there are two new ones being launched this year alone so far. Epic Air being the latest one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Bilal9 said:


> *Unlike India - in Bangladesh most middle-class travelers to higher class passengers have historically (since Pakistan times) used air travel as a means of travelling even half-hour flights (which would mean most flights within Bangladesh). The number of major local airports in the country (not counting airbases) easily exceed a dozen. And there are countless heliports everywhere. Over half of the routes operated since the seventies were with first rate jet equipment (F-28's and such) not war-surplus bheekhari DC-3's or dilapidated Avros like in India.*
> 
> Why would most educated people care about color schemes on railcars? It's not the epitome of travel like in India.
> 
> And leave it up to the Awami govt. and their incompetent railway hacks to bring in 1971 themes and ugly flag colors into everything, even Goddam railway coaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky S-61N (Leonardo Pinzauti Collection)
> 
> This photo from Leonardo's collection shows PIA S-61N helicopter (AP-AOA) at Faridpur Heliport in East Pakistan (now Bangladesh). For short-haul operations in East Pakistan's delta region, based on Dacca, PIA set up a network of scheduled helicopter routes, using three amphibious twin-turbine Sikorsky S-61Ns which were delivered between October 1963 and February 1964. The first revenue flight took place on November 25, 1963, the first routes being to Khulna, center of the East Pakistan jute industry, and to Faridpur. The PIA S-61Ns were configured to carry a total of 24 passengers with four crew members and 1,800lb of cargo. PIA's first five pilots selected for helicopter training completed their conversion training at British European Airways (BEA) training facility at Kidlington near Oxford where they learnt to fly Brantly B-2 light helicopter. They then converted to S-61N at Sikorsky's factory in Connecticut and returned to Pakistan for route flying on a Hiller UH-12E4 before delivery of the S-61Ns.
> 
> The value of this new mode of transport lay in the time saved, the 80-mile journey to Khulna, for example, taking 21 hours by surface travel and just 37 minutes by the helicopter. Faridpur, only 36 miles from Dacca, derived even greater advantage by the reduction of journey time from 22 hours to 17 minutes! More than 20 points were served as the complete fleet became available.
> 
> Today there are plenty of private airline options locally and there are two new ones being launched this year alone so far. Epic Air being the latest one.



 No they don't, please go sell that bs to someone who has never been to Bangladesh. Bangladesh's domestic air traffic is around 5 million passengers, compared to 90 Million domestic passengers in India. 

You seem to be suffering from inferiority complex, my comment about the livery was purely about the aesthetics, nothing more to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> And the prayer room eats up so much of space, is it really necessary given the most of the train journeys in Bangladesh are only 6-7 hours long.



When you are supposed to pray 5 times a day, it becomes necessary I suppose.


----------



## ebr77

asad71 said:


> BD and Pakistan are not air linked directly under a carefully orchestrated program of SHW/BAL. The shortest link is via Colombo in Air Lanka. But will not be as cheap as PIA/Biman.


any idea when PIA or Biman will resume direct flights?


----------



## damiendehorn

yasinbin said:


> any idea when PIA or Biman will resume direct flights?



Don't hold your breathe, not likely to happen any time soon. maybe in about the next 15 - 20 years or so.


----------



## asad71

yasinbin said:


> any idea when PIA or Biman will resume direct flights?




After there is a regime change in BD; not before.


----------



## Bilal9

Roybot said:


> No they don't, please go sell that bs to someone who has never been to Bangladesh. Bangladesh's domestic air traffic is around 5 million passengers, compared to 90 Million domestic passengers in India.
> 
> You seem to be suffering from inferiority complex, my comment about the livery was purely about the aesthetics, nothing more to it.



I was thinking 'Chhaira-dey', 'Jaaney do', then I smelled something 'gandhey'. Smelling your BS and shoving it back to you. 

India is geographically much larger compared to Bangladesh (it is a _subcontinent_, no?), so the volume of air traffic is no surprise. Compared to Bangladesh standards, every internal domestic flight in India is compared to a regional International flight in Bangladesh. India's internal Kolkata to Delhi leg (two and a half hours or less) is comparable only to long-ish regional flight legs like Dhaka-Bangkok or Dhaka-KL. You can't compare Internal flight volumes between India and Bangladesh.

What you didn't get (or maybe you did and didn't _address_) - was that if you took an undeveloped Indian state the size of Bangladesh and compared the passenger volume within that state, the air passenger-ship volume is still higher and it has been historically so.

Hell - most of your airports (including Delhi) didn't even have air-bridges when Dhaka had them. If Hasina wasn't in power we'd already best any of your airports....

However we are talking about second tier commuter airlines. In the nineties - Vayudoot, your commuter airline failed miserably because of low ridership. Indians a little price-sensitive, eh?


----------



## Roybot

Bilal9 said:


> I was thinking 'Chhaira-dey', 'Jaaney do', then I smelled something 'gandhey'. Smelling your BS and shoving it back to you.
> 
> India is geographically much larger compared to Bangladesh (it is a _subcontinent_, no?), so the volume of air traffic is no surprise. Compared to Bangladesh standards, every internal domestic flight in India is compared to a regional International flight in Bangladesh. India's internal Kolkata to Delhi leg (two and a half hours or less) is comparable only to long-ish regional flight legs like Dhaka-Bangkok or Dhaka-KL. You can't compare Internal flight volumes between India and Bangladesh.
> 
> What you didn't get (or maybe you did and didn't _address_) - was that if you took an undeveloped Indian state the size of Bangladesh and compared the passenger volume within that state, the air passenger-ship volume is still higher and it has been historically so.
> 
> Hell - most of your airports (including Delhi) didn't even have air-bridges when Dhaka had them. If Hasina wasn't in power we'd already best any of your airports....
> 
> However we are talking about second tier commuter airlines. In the nineties - Vayudoot, your commuter airline failed miserably because of low ridership. A little price-sensitive, eh?



The gandagi that your smelt was probably the bs that you have been spewing in your posts.

Coulda woulda shoulda, come brag when you actually achieve anything, and stop living in the past. I would compare the data from past as well, if there was any data available for Bangladesh ! Heck you can't even find any passenger stats from today. 

Long distance domestic flight actually cost more than short haul flights, what does that tell you about the spending power of the middle class? Your elite used to travel by flights simply because they had no other option, no railways hardly any roads, these days most travel by car, and flights are only used in urgent situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Scavenger

Bilal9 said:


> Unlike India - in Bangladesh most middle-class travelers to higher class passengers have historically (since Pakistan times) used air travel as a means of travelling even half-hour flights (which would mean most flights within Bangladesh). The number of major local airports in the country (not counting airbases) easily exceed a dozen. And there are countless heliports everywhere. Over half of the routes operated since the seventies were with first rate jet equipment (F-28's and such) not war-surplus bheekhari DC-3's or dilapidated Avros like in India.
> 
> Why would most educated people care about color schemes on railcars? It's not the epitome of travel like in India.
> 
> And leave it up to the Awami govt. and their incompetent railway hacks to bring in 1971 themes and ugly flag colors into everything, even Goddam railway coaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky S-61N (Leonardo Pinzauti Collection)
> 
> This photo from Leonardo's collection shows PIA S-61N helicopter (AP-AOA) at Faridpur Heliport in East Pakistan (now Bangladesh). For short-haul operations in East Pakistan's delta region, based on Dacca, PIA set up a network of scheduled helicopter routes, using three amphibious twin-turbine Sikorsky S-61Ns which were delivered between October 1963 and February 1964. The first revenue flight took place on November 25, 1963, the first routes being to Khulna, center of the East Pakistan jute industry, and to Faridpur. The PIA S-61Ns were configured to carry a total of 24 passengers with four crew members and 1,800lb of cargo. PIA's first five pilots selected for helicopter training completed their conversion training at British European Airways (BEA) training facility at Kidlington near Oxford where they learnt to fly Brantly B-2 light helicopter. They then converted to S-61N at Sikorsky's factory in Connecticut and returned to Pakistan for route flying on a Hiller UH-12E4 before delivery of the S-61Ns.
> 
> The value of this new mode of transport lay in the time saved, the 80-mile journey to Khulna, for example, taking 21 hours by surface travel and just 37 minutes by the helicopter. Faridpur, only 36 miles from Dacca, derived even greater advantage by the reduction of journey time from 22 hours to 17 minutes! More than 20 points were served as the complete fleet became available.
> 
> Today there are plenty of private airline options locally and there are two new ones being launched this year alone so far. Epic Air being the latest one.


Wow. The venom is literally dripping in your post.

Is this one of your jamaati/BNP upbringing? To hate India and use made up facts to show any kind of superiority.

Yes, in India, trains are a preferred mode of travel ranging from rich to poor as well as using 'bhikhari' planes. 

Good to see that in Bangladesh, everyone use flights to travel.

@Roybot meant from an aesthetics point of view. Or visually pleasing if your find the word aesthetics difficult to understand...or 'choice of colours' by the Bangladeshi Rail Ministry if you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Bilal9 said:


> The value of this new mode of transport lay in the time saved, *the 80-mile journey to Khulna, for example, taking 21 hours by surface travel and just 37 minutes by the helicopter. Faridpur*, only *36 miles from Dacca, derived even greater advantage by the reduction of journey time from 22 hours to 17 minutes!* More than 20 points were served as the complete fleet became available.



80 km in 21 hours , 36 miles in 22 hours !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

third eye said:


> 80 km in 21 hours , 36 miles in 22 hours !!


And I thought Indian Railway is slow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*The Initiative of BIG-B (The Bay of Bengal Industrial Growth Belt)*

*




*
*



*

–Toward Growth beyond Borders–

The year of 2014 is surely to be remembered by the people of Bangladesh and Japan as an epoch making year to step into a new dimension of the bilateral relationship with a clear vision of economic cooperation.

During their summit talk in Tokyo in May 2014, H.E. Shinzo Abe, Prime Minister of Japan and H.E. Sheikh Hasina, Prime Minister of the People's Republic of Bangladesh agreed to further strengthen bilateral cooperation through the "Japan-Bangladesh Comprehensive Partnership." At this occasion, Prime Minister Abe announced to provide 600 billion Yen (approximately US$6 billion), mainly in ODA loans, in 4 to 5 years.

Following the first summit, Prime Minister Abe visited Bangladesh in September 2014, and the two Prime Ministers welcomed that the two countries shared a view on the direction of economic cooperation to be pursued under the initiative of "the Bay of Bengal Industrial Growth Belt," or BIG-B.

What is "BIG-B"?

Bangladesh is located with embracing the Bay of Bengal from the sea point of view, and in-between South Asia and South-East Asia from the land point. Under the current global economic power shift toward the Indo-Pacific Ocean region, this geographical advantage will provide a unique opportunity for the country to play a node and hub role in regional as well as inter-regional matters. This also suggests the Bangladesh's renewed focus on "Look East" policy to exploit the vibrant economic growth from Pacific to Indian Ocean.

The BIG-B initiative is to accelerate industrial agglomeration along the Dhaka-Chittagong-Cox's Bazar belt area and beyond, encompassing developing economic infrastructure, improving investment environment and fostering connectivity. The two Prime Ministers also expected the initiative, with maximum use of Japan's advanced technologies and socioeconomic development experiences, to yield mutual benefits and prosperity to both countries.

BIG-B foresees Bangladesh transcending its national borders to become a heart of the regional economy and providing a gateway for both South Asia and South-East Asia to step into a closer inter-regional relation, so that she may reshape herself as a sparkling trading nation deeply incorporated into inter-regional and global value chains.

BIG-B is not incompatible with other existing vital frameworks for the regional cooperation. Rather, it aims to supplement and reinforce them for the maximization of the benefit for Bangladesh.

Bangladesh has remarkably achieved the average of 6% growth in the last decade amid the downturn of the global economy, and is now ready to leap onto the higher growth path to become a middle income country by 2021. At this critical juncture, upon the Government of Japan's extraordinary commitment for the bilateral relationship, JICA will keep on providing the full-fledged sincere cooperation for Bangladesh in strategic project formulation and smooth implementation to realize the BIG-B initiative for the inclusive and dynamic development of the country for＿ decades to come.

For more details on BIG-B, please have a look at the speech below of Dr. Akihiko Tanaka, JICA President, titled "BIG-B toward Growth beyond Borders" at the University of Dhaka on June 16, 2014.

________________________________________________________________________

Speech by Dr. Akihiko Tanaka, JICA President:

*BIG-B toward Growth Beyond Borders*

The University of Dhaka, Dhaka, Bangladesh

"Assalam alaikum, and good morning.

It is my great honor to be here at The University of Dhaka today to speak on behalf of the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA). As somebody who has spent most of his adult life as a university teacher, it is my great pleasure to have this opportunity to share my views with students and faculty members on the campus of this great university.

JICA began its operations in Bangladesh immediately after Japan formally recognized the newly independent nation in early 1972. In 1973, JICA started dispatching young and zealous Japanese volunteers to the country. In 1974, Japan committed its first ODA loan and established the JICA office in Dhaka. Many things, including natural disasters and political turmoil, have happened since then. But with the understanding and the support of the people of Bangladesh, we have expanded our activities dramatically. Last year, in fact, Bangladesh became the third largest partner country of Japanese official development assistance.

We at JICA are very proud of being able to work together with the people of Bangladesh in their efforts of development, which have resulted in great achievements. The percentage of the Bangladeshi people in absolute poverty decreased sharply from 59% in 1990 to 31.5% in 2010. Average life expectancy has increased from 47 years in 1971 to 70 years today. Child mortality has declined markedly, and children's enrollment in primary school--just 50% forty years ago--is nearly universal today at 92%. Moreover, thanks to a four-fold increase in agricultural productivity, today 100% of Bangladesh's 150 million people are food secure. And now, Bangladesh appears to be entering into a new stage of development fueled by faster economic growth. To repeat, we are proud of being a partner of your great efforts.

Just yesterday, I visited Jamuna Bridge, or Bangabandhu Bridge as it's also called. And I was very much pleased that the bridges JICA financed, totaling 500, including Jamuna, have made a tremendous impact in connecting this nation divided by huge rivers. I also visited Tangail and attended a Union Development Coordination Committee as an observer. While there, I saw how the "Link Model", a system developed by JICA's technical cooperation project for Participatory Rural Development, is actually being implemented to improve accountability of government officials to the people. By encouraging people's participation in local governments, the Link Model is helping to achieve an effective and efficient use of resources. I was extremely gratified to see that this project is contributing to the improvement of governance of local communities in this country. In addition, I would like to mention the "Narsingdi Model" developed under JICA's Safe Motherhood Promotion Project. Although I did not have a chance to visit any implementation site of this project this time, this model is contributing to the improvement of maternal health by connecting local communities to governmental health services.

All in all, I am gratified that many of JICA's projects are contributing to the betterment of Bangladesh in many fields. But I believe that we need to do more together in the new stage of development in Bangladesh.

Prime Ministers Mr. Abe and Ms. Hasina acknowledged this new development landscape during their summit held in Tokyo on May 26th. They committed to further strengthening bilateral cooperation through the "Japan-Bangladesh Comprehensive Partnership." Just as significantly, they proposed the "Bay of Bengal Industrial Growth Belt" initiative (or BIG-B for short) as a means to guide partnership activities. Prime ministers Hasina and Abe are right on the target, because BIG-B, a grand design to promote industrial agglomeration along the Dhaka-Chittagong-Cox's Bazar belt area, has a great potential under the currently on-going tectonic changes of the global economy.

In the two years since becoming President of JICA, I have visited more than 30 countries all over the world. Through these experiences, I have observed dynamic changes in various parts of the world. And I have begun to see that these changes are part of the tectonic changes that are shifting the center of gravity of the world economy. In the last quarter of the 20th century, that center of gravity has moved from the Atlantic to the Pacific. The west coast of the United States, Japan, the Four Tigers of South Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Singapore, other Southeast Asian countries, and China became the major economic powers driving the global economy. But now in the first quarter of the 21st century, the world economy is shifting its center from the Pacific to a much broader area which I call the Indo-Pacific region. The Pacific continues to play an important role, but it is being connected more and more with the emerging economic powers along the Indian Ocean from Southeast Asia to South Asia, and to Africa. And, of course, the Bay of Bengal is centrally located within this tectonic change as it can function as a key junction between the two oceans.

Unfortunately, we are often bound by outdated geographic divisions. We still draw a dividing line at the Arakan Mountains to separate South Asia from Southeast Asia. I must confess that even JICA's regional divisions at headquarters are still delineated in this manner. Yet perhaps it is high time for the Bay of Bengal to be considered as a coherent strategic region within the broader framework of the Indo-Pacific. Bangladesh's renewed focus to "look east" would be timely and appropriate in this sense.

Bangladesh, in other words, is the linchpin of the Indo-Pacific region. It stands to gain a great deal from the shift in global economic dynamism toward the Indian Ocean. Indeed, the Bay of Bengal Industrial Growth Belt initiative (BIG-B) seeks to take full advantage of this trend. It foresees Bangladesh transcending its national borders to become a "node & hub" of the regional economy, so that she may reshape herself as a sparkling trading nation deeply incorporated into inter-regional and global value chain networks. This transformation is imperative if its national target of becoming a middle-income country by 2021 and a developed country by 2041 is to be achieved.

BIG-B has three main pillars.

The first pillar is industry and trade. This pillar mainly consists of constructing a long-awaited deep sea port at the Matarbari Island. This will offer Bangladesh an important trade gateway to the rest of Asia and beyond.

The second pillar is energy. Matarbari Island can be developed into a massive supply base of primary energy (such as coal, LNG, and oil). The electricity produced from those sources can support a quantum leap in industry and trade, not only within the area covered by BIG-B but also all over Bangladesh. Recognizing the promise this holds, Power Division and the Bangladesh Power Development Board have already embarked on developing electricity infrastructure throughout the entire area to facilitate greater diversification of the country's energy mix.

Transportation is the third pillar of BIG-B. To enable greater industry, trade, and energy production, the Dhaka-Chittagong-Cox's Bazar transport artery needs to be strengthened and even extended to neighboring countries. More and better national highways and railways are an absolute must to accelerate the movement of goods and people that is essential for highly vibrant industrial agglomeration. We are encouraged by the fact that the Roads Division of the Ministry of Communication and the Ministry of Railways have shown a strong commitment to address this urgent need.

BIG-B is also an appropriate strategy for Bangladesh in the sense that the country is now poised to capitalize on three promising economic opportunities.

The first opportunity is the cost-competitiveness of Bangladeshi labor in the global marketplace, which is still strong. This was recently demonstrated in the RMG industry's production shift from China and Vietnam. The Rana Plaza incident was really tragic and JICA is now engaged in a technical and financial cooperation project to make the work place much safer. But even after the Rana Plaza incident in April 2013, several surveys have revealed that Bangladesh's attractiveness as a sourcing hot spot has been little changed.

The second opportunity is the current trend of regional integration. The Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership (RCEP), which is currently being negotiated among ten ASEAN countries, Japan, China, South Korea, Australia, New Zealand and India, is one manifestation of this trend. Bangladesh could benefit more by joining in it.

The third opportunity is provided by the strategic location of Bangladesh, a country between the Indian Ocean and the Asian continent and a country between Southeast Asia and South Asia. Bangladesh can provide the gateway to the Bay of Bengal for the South Asian hinterlands comprising Bhutan, Nepal and India's seven North-Eastern states. These land-locked places are now considered to be a huge untapped market with more than 70 million people. This means that Bangladesh can be a "hub" of the Bengal regional economy. In addition, Bangladesh is also able to play a vital role as an inter-regional node between South-East Asia and South Asia.

However, if Bangladesh is to make the most of these opportunities, it must overcome several important socio-economic challenges.

First, Bangladesh must confront an energy resource deficit. Since the late 1960's, Bangladesh has largely depended on domestic natural gas for all energy used for power generation and industrial and household purposes. However, as we all know, the country's reserves of natural gas are now rapidly depleting. This means Bangladesh will very likely suffer from a severe deficit of this primary energy resource and will inevitably start importing coal and LNG. This might trigger huge trade deficits in the coming years, which could jeopardize the country's entire macroeconomic stability.

Second, Bangladesh will confront massive demand for employment. It is said that, in net terms, approximately two million working-age adults or three million young people will tap on the door of labor market every year over the next 20 years. The key challenge for the Government is to prevent these aspiring new entrants from becoming an onus on society and to obtain the full benefit of the country's demographic bonus. This requires expanding the size of the domestic market, easing the fiscal burden of social safety nets, and improving the quality of education at all levels so as to incubate entrepreneurs, leaders and skilled labors. To make the most of people's potential contribution to the country's development, fundamental infrastructure in the areas of energy/power, transport, water supply and sanitation, and communication is a prerequisite.

Third, the importance of governance here cannot be overstated. It is still a big challenge for the Government of Bangladesh to provide sound and credible governance to its citizens and others, including international investors. It should build an enabling environment for realizing dynamic and inclusive development with consistent policy planning and execution.

Last but not least, adaptation to upcoming changes related to the international trade regime is the third major challenge with which Bangladesh will soon have to grapple. Bangladesh is expected to graduate from least developed countries status in the near future. Although this is an inevitable part of becoming a middle-income country and beyond, it will terminate a variety of preferential trade treatments which Bangladesh currently enjoys. This will expose the protected Ready Made Garment industry to severe global trade competition.

That said, I am confident Bangladesh can turn these challenges into opportunities if the Government takes serious actions, and through implementation of BIG-B.

Ladies and gentlemen, JICA is committed to bringing BIG-B to fruition. Already, the Government of Bangladesh and JICA have jointly identified the Matarbari area, an island of salt and shrimp located 60km south of Chittagong city, as the tipping point for carrying out BIG-B. This island and the surrounding area have all the potential to become completely transformed into an integrated industrial and trading hub, as well as a central energy base. That is the reason why Japan decided to extend support to a national flagship project named the "Matarbari Ultra Super Critical Coal-Fired Power Project." The governments of Bangladesh and Japan agreed to this Project at the highest level during Honorable Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to Japan last month. And I am delighted to announce that the loan agreement for this project will be signed this very afternoon.

The Matarbari Coal-Fired Power Project has two key components, a deep sea port 18m in depth for importing coal and a coal-fired power plant with an electricity generation capacity of 1,200MW. That is equivalent to 15% of current electricity demand. The deep sea port will enable 80,000 ton class ships (panamax size) to directly enter the port for coal unloading. Its construction is expected to be completed in 2020. The coal-fired power plant should start commercial operation in 2022, or perhaps even earlier. It will be equipped with state-of-the-art Ultra Super Critical technologies, the manufacturing and operation of which Japan leads the world. The USC technologies to be used in the Matarbari plant will ensure stellar thermal efficiency (45%) and drive down its NOx and SOx emissions to 10 times below the prevailing levels of these emissions in the USA and France, respectively.

I would like to add that the Matarbari Coal-Fired Power Project has been deliberately designed to accommodate growing electricity demand through further expansion. According to the Power System Master Plan prepared in 2010 with support from JICA, power demand in Bangladesh will surge to the level of 40,000MW in 2030. This is a four-fold increase from the current level. Thermal coal-based electricity generation is expected to satisfy 50% of this forecasted demand. A portion of the remainder will need to be met through greater amounts of LNG imports. Therefore, eventual expansion of the Matarbari plant will likely include construction of power plants adjacent to the planned units, construction of a coal center to service other coal-fired power plants, and even construction of a LNG terminal.

In addition, the Government of Bangladesh and JICA are currently undertaking discussions to conduct a comprehensive master plan of the area including Chittagong and Cox's Bazar. This will further materialize the shape of BIG-B.

Now at this juncture, in order to put the BIG-B in a developmental perspective, it seems useful to reflect on Japan's experiences. Some of you may have heard about Japan's Pacific Belt Policy, which substantially changed our country's own industrial landscape. The "Pacific Belt," extending 1200km from northern Tokyo to south-western Kyushu Island through Osaka, was identified as a core industrial area back in 1960, in an economic plan that aimed to double national income in 10 years. The Pacific Belt now boasts 10 major industrial zones and is home to more than 500,000 companies. At present, it produces 80% of Japan's national output and millions of jobs have been generated because of it. I believe the Bay of Bengal Industrial Growth Belt centered in the Dhaka-Chittagong-Cox's Bazar area can engender a similar impact on the Bangladeshi economy. Among the many industrial zones in Japan, the Kashima Deep Sea Port & Industrial Zone may furnish you with useful information in planning for comprehensive development of the Matarbari area. Kashima deep sea port is a 600m-wide and 19m-deep artificial dredging-type port that bears a close resemblance to Matarbari. 160 factories operate near this port in a huge 3660ha industrial zone that is home to more than 20,000 jobs and 30 billion USD in annual economic output.

I should add that another lesson you can draw from 1960's Japan is the importance of minimizing negative impacts of industrial development on the natural environment at the beginning stages, rather than having to restore nature after it has deteriorated.

JICA's Eastern Seaboard Development Program in Thailand is a model of how Japan's experience and a pro-growth development strategy can bear fruit elsewhere. From the 1980s to the early 1990s, JICA supported efforts by the Thai government to pursue industrialization through the promotion of industrial parks and networks of ports, highways and railways with ODA loans and technical cooperation. Now the country has become a big manufacturing hub in the global supply chain. For example, in the automobile sector, Thailand's auto production reached 2 million units per annum in 2012, led by a cluster of major makers with 640 parts suppliers and 1,700 auto-parts subcontractors,. The Eastern Seaboard itself has grown into a large industrial and export base with 14 industrial complexes, 1,300 factories and 360,000 workers. It is now the country's second largest economic area next to Bangkok.

However, the impressive growth of the automobile industry in Thailand was not due to enhanced infrastructure alone. Another critical piece was the gradual improvement of factor productivity --such as skilled labor and effective and efficient administrative institutions. The lesson we can draw from this is that the prospect of infrastructure development, coupled with the capacity and institutional development, attracted domestic and foreign direct investment to Thailand. That, in turn, paved a way for marvelous chain reactions of value addition to accumulate thereafter. JICA is proud to have taken part in this undertaking and working with the Thai authorities to help them realize their vision.

I foresee that, as the eastern outpost of BIG-B, Matarbari, will become a comparable engine of growth for Bangladesh in the decades to come. Japan's own experience of modernization and development, in terms of both its own history and external support, validates this view.

The Japan-Bangladesh bilateral relationship now assumes a new level of importance with the shift in global economic power from the Pacific to the Indo-Pacific region. As a result, the overarching framework of JICA's cooperation for Bangladesh needs to be transformed, too. BIG-B is the first-ever grand design of economic development that adequately addresses the ability of Bangladesh to tap into and connect global markets and value chains. This is why BIG-B will now serve as operational guidance for JICA's projects and plans to accelerate economic growth in Bangladesh.

Rabindranath Tagore said: "You can't cross the sea merely by standing and staring at the water". Indeed, implementing BIG-B will require a significant level of commitment. It will pose a series of challenges, but it also presents an unprecedented opportunity for change. Dynamic growth comes about only insofar as a real effort is made to attain it. There is much sea for Bangladesh to sail across, but JICA will be always with you. Let us set out on a new voyage for a brighter future.

Onek Dhonnobad, thank you very much."


----------



## Bilal9

Yes Mr. Adani and a slew of other Chinese, Japanese and Indian investors were in attendance as well as IFC, World Bank and other Asia Pacific govt. bigwigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Five companies to run city buses : 3000 new buses to hit the road by next year*





Dhaka : To improve the public transport system in the capital, the Dhaka North City Corporation will facilitate the introduction of 3,000 new buses to be run by only five operators.

DNCC Mayor Annisul Huq recently informed this at a views-exchange meeting with editors of national dailies. The new buses will hit the city streets by next year, he said.

The new vehicles, to be purchased by the operators likely on bank loans, will include 1,000 air-conditioned ones.
Annisul said currently, buses owned by 190 private operators ply different routes in the capital but most of the vehicles are rundown, offering a poor service to the passengers.

There is an "illegal syndicate" of operators that controls the entire transport sector in the capital and it would be quite difficult to get rid of it, he said.

He, however, claimed that the bus owners had already agreed to lower the number of operators to five and launch the fleet of new vehicles.

Replying to a query, the mayor said there were nearly a million rickshaws in the capital but only 85,000 of them, including 29,000 in the north city corporation areas, had licence.

However, the illegal rickshaws could not be taken out of the road overnight without ensuring an alternative means of transport for the city dwellers, he pointed out.

He claimed that he had been relentless in making some crucial roads and bus terminals at Tejgaon, Mohakhali, Gabtoli and Mohammadpur areas free from illegal parking.

*About his future plans, Annisul said 1,100 CCTV cameras would be installed in several places by June under the jurisdiction of DNCC to check crime.

As many as 90 such cameras had already been set up and it would require a total of 2,500 cameras to ensure a proper monitoring of DNCC areas.

Several corporate houses were ready to finance the project to be supervised by the police, he claimed.
The mayor said they had also planned to distribute 5,000 bins across the city corporation area to prevent garbage dumping on the streets.

Apart from this, around 46,000 streetlights would be replaced with LED lights in future.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Unlike India - in Bangladesh most middle-class travelers to higher class passengers have historically (since Pakistan times) used air travel as a means of travelling even half-hour flights (which would mean most flights within Bangladesh). The number of major local airports in the country (not counting airbases) easily exceed a dozen. And there are countless heliports everywhere. Over half of the routes operated since the seventies were with first rate jet equipment (F-28's and such) not war-surplus bheekhari DC-3's or dilapidated Avros like in India.
> 
> Why would most educated people care about color schemes on railcars? It's not the epitome of travel like in India.
> 
> And leave it up to the Awami govt. and their incompetent railway hacks to bring in 1971 themes and ugly flag colors into everything, even Goddam railway coaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky S-61N (Leonardo Pinzauti Collection)
> 
> This photo from Leonardo's collection shows PIA S-61N helicopter (AP-AOA) at Faridpur Heliport in East Pakistan (now Bangladesh). For short-haul operations in East Pakistan's delta region, based on Dacca, PIA set up a network of scheduled helicopter routes, using three amphibious twin-turbine Sikorsky S-61Ns which were delivered between October 1963 and February 1964. The first revenue flight took place on November 25, 1963, the first routes being to Khulna, center of the East Pakistan jute industry, and to Faridpur. The PIA S-61Ns were configured to carry a total of 24 passengers with four crew members and 1,800lb of cargo. PIA's first five pilots selected for helicopter training completed their conversion training at British European Airways (BEA) training facility at Kidlington near Oxford where they learnt to fly Brantly B-2 light helicopter. They then converted to S-61N at Sikorsky's factory in Connecticut and returned to Pakistan for route flying on a Hiller UH-12E4 before delivery of the S-61Ns.
> 
> The value of this new mode of transport lay in the time saved, the 80-mile journey to Khulna, for example, taking 21 hours by surface travel and just 37 minutes by the helicopter. Faridpur, only 36 miles from Dacca, derived even greater advantage by the reduction of journey time from 22 hours to 17 minutes! More than 20 points were served as the complete fleet became available.
> 
> Today there are plenty of private airline options locally and there are two new ones being launched this year alone so far. Epic Air being the latest one.


Middle class doing air travel for local destination? Wtf is that bs all about?



Bilal9 said:


> *Five companies to run city buses : 3000 new buses to hit the road by next year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka : To improve the public transport system in the capital, the Dhaka North City Corporation will facilitate the introduction of 3,000 new buses to be run by only five operators.
> 
> DNCC Mayor Annisul Huq recently informed this at a views-exchange meeting with editors of national dailies. The new buses will hit the city streets by next year, he said.
> 
> The new vehicles, to be purchased by the operators likely on bank loans, will include 1,000 air-conditioned ones.
> Annisul said currently, buses owned by 190 private operators ply different routes in the capital but most of the vehicles are rundown, offering a poor service to the passengers.
> 
> There is an "illegal syndicate" of operators that controls the entire transport sector in the capital and it would be quite difficult to get rid of it, he said.
> 
> He, however, claimed that the bus owners had already agreed to lower the number of operators to five and launch the fleet of new vehicles.
> 
> Replying to a query, the mayor said there were nearly a million rickshaws in the capital but only 85,000 of them, including 29,000 in the north city corporation areas, had licence.
> 
> However, the illegal rickshaws could not be taken out of the road overnight without ensuring an alternative means of transport for the city dwellers, he pointed out.
> 
> He claimed that he had been relentless in making some crucial roads and bus terminals at Tejgaon, Mohakhali, Gabtoli and Mohammadpur areas free from illegal parking.
> 
> *About his future plans, Annisul said 1,100 CCTV cameras would be installed in several places by June under the jurisdiction of DNCC to check crime.
> 
> As many as 90 such cameras had already been set up and it would require a total of 2,500 cameras to ensure a proper monitoring of DNCC areas.
> 
> Several corporate houses were ready to finance the project to be supervised by the police, he claimed.
> The mayor said they had also planned to distribute 5,000 bins across the city corporation area to prevent garbage dumping on the streets.
> 
> Apart from this, around 46,000 streetlights would be replaced with LED lights in future.*


There are no roads for the existing ones... How do they expect 3000 more buses to drive in Dhaka?


----------



## bongbang

Bilal9 said:


> Unlike India - in Bangladesh most middle-class travelers to higher class passengers have historically (since Pakistan times) used air travel as a means of travelling even half-hour flights (which would mean most flights within Bangladesh). The number of major local airports in the country (not counting airbases) easily exceed a dozen. And there are countless heliports everywhere. Over half of the routes operated since the seventies were with first rate jet equipment (F-28's and such) not war-surplus bheekhari DC-3's or dilapidated Avros like in India.
> 
> Why would most educated people care about color schemes on railcars? It's not the epitome of travel like in India.
> 
> And leave it up to the Awami govt. and their incompetent railway hacks to bring in 1971 themes and ugly flag colors into everything, even Goddam railway coaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky S-61N (Leonardo Pinzauti Collection)
> 
> This photo from Leonardo's collection shows PIA S-61N helicopter (AP-AOA) at Faridpur Heliport in East Pakistan (now Bangladesh). For short-haul operations in East Pakistan's delta region, based on Dacca, PIA set up a network of scheduled helicopter routes, using three amphibious twin-turbine Sikorsky S-61Ns which were delivered between October 1963 and February 1964. The first revenue flight took place on November 25, 1963, the first routes being to Khulna, center of the East Pakistan jute industry, and to Faridpur. The PIA S-61Ns were configured to carry a total of 24 passengers with four crew members and 1,800lb of cargo. PIA's first five pilots selected for helicopter training completed their conversion training at British European Airways (BEA) training facility at Kidlington near Oxford where they learnt to fly Brantly B-2 light helicopter. They then converted to S-61N at Sikorsky's factory in Connecticut and returned to Pakistan for route flying on a Hiller UH-12E4 before delivery of the S-61Ns.
> 
> The value of this new mode of transport lay in the time saved, the 80-mile journey to Khulna, for example, taking 21 hours by surface travel and just 37 minutes by the helicopter. Faridpur, only 36 miles from Dacca, derived even greater advantage by the reduction of journey time from 22 hours to 17 minutes! More than 20 points were served as the complete fleet became available.
> 
> Today there are plenty of private airline options locally and there are two new ones being launched this year alone so far. Epic Air being the latest one.




This is true. My senior family members always used to visit Khulna to Dhaka for petty issues via air in the past. I can just wonder how much bad that road could be in the past, judging by my seen condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> There are no roads for the existing ones... How do they expect 3000 more buses to drive in Dhaka?


They meant to replace the 'murir tin '. Currently there is some 2000-2500 buses running in Dhaka. At it's best there were little over 3000 buses running on the streets of Dhaka. Dhaka needs at least 5500-6000 buses to ensure a smooth public transportation system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> They meant to replace then 'murir tin '. Currently there is some 2000-2500 buses running in Dhaka. At it's best there were little over 3000 buses running on the streets of Dhaka. Dhaka needs at least 5500-6000 buses to ensure a smooth public transportation system.



I think it should follow models of better cities. To replace the horribly maintained (?) buses with better standard ones. We don't need hundreds of owners - which should be reduced to five like the article says.

Enforcement of 'fitness' for buses is the big issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> I think it should follow models of better cities. To replace the horribly maintained (?) buses with better standard ones. We don't need hundreds of owners - which should be reduced to five like the article says.
> 
> Enforcement of 'fitness' for buses is the big issue.


Current condition is horrific.Only hand picked few should be allowed to operate this kind of service. Due to the 'চশমখোর' mentality of bus owners the condition has gone so bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Current condition is horrific.Only hand picked few should be allowed to operate this kind of service. Due to the 'চশমখোর' mentality of bus owners the condition has gone so bad.



Agreed on the ''চশমখোর' (Chasham-khor) mentality of bus owners'.

The problem is - there has to be fitness required to professionally 'operate' buses as well as fitness for the buses themselves. These bus operators are mainly uneducated formerly of goonda/political cadre background people for whom operating buses is a 'get rich quick' scheme.

We need to come up with and enforce minimum standards for drivers and operating a licensed, professional bus service with properly maintained buses. These people need to be accountable for lapses in operational safety (drivers) as well as the condition of the buses.

We need to reduce the unorganized bus sector to a few organized, professional operators as mentioned. Dhaka already has organized sector in the luxury priced bus services, but this needs to extend to the economy-priced buses for the 'average guy and girl'.

Now let's see what DNCC Mayor Anisul Haque does. This is a damn shame for Dhaka when visitors see these horrible Murir-tin buses. If he can get it done, it will be a major accomplishment and a big feather in his cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bongbang said:


> This is true. My senior family members always used to visit Khulna to Dhaka for petty issues via air in the past. I can just wonder how much bad that road could be in the past, judging by my seen condition.



Compared to the size of our country, air travel has always been well-developed here compared to the rest of the subcontinent (except Pakistan) and has used more airlines and more advanced equipment than is required for the very short hops. Some shots of *local flight action* around Dhaka Hazrat Shahjalal Int'l Airport (HSIA).

(All photos copyrighted as indicated)

Aerial view of HSIA





Novo Air Embraer ERJ 145





And Novo ATR 72





Biman - National Carrier (A310-300) frequently used for DAC-CTG and DAC-SYL flights. B737/B777 also used.





Biman B737-800





US-Bangla Airlines (Bombardier Q400)








Regent Airways (B737-800)





Again, this is mostly *local equipment used in flights to local destinations. *Some of the larger equipment is also used regionally.

There are a few more local air carriers. I will post images later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Some more shots..







.

S2-AHL undergoing a C-Check inside the Biman hangar in Dhaka
















Corporate commuter Piaggio P-180 Avanti





United Airways

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Bilal9 said:


> *Compared to the size of our country, air travel has always been well-developed here compared to the rest of the subcontinent (except Pakistan) *and has used more airlines and more advanced equipment than is required for the very short hops. Some shots of *local flight action* around Dhaka Hazrat Shahjalal Int'l Airport (HSIA).
> 
> (All photos copyrighted as indicated)
> 
> Aerial view o



Don't want to rain on your parade, but the monthly domestic air traffic in Bangladesh is around 50,000 at most, 70% of which is Dhaka-Chittagong traffic. That's 0.6 million domestic passengers annually.

Compared to that for example Kolkata airport alone handles 0.8 million domestic passengers every month. Heck my hometown of Varanasi handles 150,000 domestic passengers a month

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Roybot said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade, but the monthly domestic air traffic in Bangladesh is around 50,000 at most, 70% of which is Dhaka-Chittagong traffic. That's 0.6 million domestic passengers annually.
> 
> Compared to that for example Kolkata airport alone handles 0.8 million domestic passengers every month. Heck my hometown of Varanasi handles 150,000 domestic passengers a month



Thik hai bhai. Aapki Jeet ho chuki hai. We're happy with whatever we have.

Can we stop the chest beating and comparison business now? Thank You.


----------



## Roybot

Bilal9 said:


> Thik hai bhai. Aapki Jeet ho chuki hai. We're happy with whatever we have.
> 
> Can we stop the chest beating and comparison business now? Thank You.



You were the one chest beating, not me. I am just stating facts.



Bilal9 said:


> Compared to the size of our country,* air travel has always been well-developed here compared to the rest of the subcontinent* (except Pakistan) and has used more airlines and more advanced equipment than is required for the very short hops. Some shots of *local flight action* around Dhaka Hazrat Shahjalal Int'l Airport (HSIA).


----------



## TopCat

Roybot said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade, but the monthly domestic air traffic in Bangladesh is around 50,000 at most, 70% of which is Dhaka-Chittagong traffic. That's 0.6 million domestic passengers annually.
> 
> Compared to that for example Kolkata airport alone handles 0.8 million domestic passengers every month. Heck my hometown of Varanasi handles 150,000 domestic passengers a month



I hope you understand the size of BD. I am sure Kolkata does not even serve a fraction of what Dhaka serve for in-state flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

iajdani said:


> I hope you understand the size of BD. I am sure Kolkata does not even serve a fraction of what Dhaka serve for in-state flight.



Uh? Whats that suppose to mean?

Kolkata serves 0.8 Million domestic passengers monthly, the total domestic traffic of all Bangladeshi airport in a month is just 50000 .

As far as distance is concerned, Kolkata-Silliguri, Kolkata-Ranchi, Kolkata- Patna, Kolkata - Durgapur, Kolkata- Bhubhneswar are all around 1 hour by flight, similar to Dhaka-Chittagong.

Kolkata-Silliguri alone sees 1000 passenger every day, Kolkata- Bhubhneswar see 600 passenger every day. Just these two sectors equals the total number of Bangladeshi domestic air travellers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Roybot said:


> Uh? Whats that suppose to mean?
> 
> Kolkata serves 0.8 Million domestic passengers monthly, the total domestic traffic of all Bangladeshi airport in a month is just 50000 .
> 
> As far as distance is concerned, Kolkata-Silliguri, Kolkata-Ranchi, Kolkata- Patna, Kolkata - Durgapur, Kolkata- Bhubhneswar are all around 1 hour by flight, similar to Dhaka-Chittagong.
> 
> Kolkata-Silliguri alone sees 1000 passenger every day, Kolkata- Bhubhneswar see 600 passenger every day. Just these two sectors equals the total number of Bangladeshi domestic air travellers


Your source? None of BD domestic flight takes more than 30 mins

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> Uh? Whats that suppose to mean?
> 
> Kolkata serves 0.8 Million domestic passengers monthly, the total domestic traffic of all Bangladeshi airport in a month is just 50000 .
> 
> As far as distance is concerned, Kolkata-Silliguri, Kolkata-Ranchi, Kolkata- Patna, Kolkata - Durgapur, Kolkata- Bhubhneswar are all around 1 hour by flight, similar to Dhaka-Chittagong.
> 
> Kolkata-Silliguri alone sees 1000 passenger every day, Kolkata- Bhubhneswar see 600 passenger every day. Just these two sectors equals the total number of Bangladeshi domestic air travellers



He meant flights within West Bengal. Bangladesh has at least 9 airports with scheduled passenger flights while West Bengal has only two. I also think the monthly air traffic rate figure that you quoted is not really accurate, 50,000 is too less for 9 airports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Species said:


> He meant flights within West Bengal. Bangladesh has at least 9 airports with scheduled passenger flights while West Bengal has only two. I also think the monthly air traffic rate figure that you quoted is not really accurate, 50,000 is too less for 9 airports.



Thats the figure Biman carries only for Dhaka-Chittagong route.
We have 4 more airlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Species

iajdani said:


> Thats the figure Biman carries only for Dhaka-Chittagong route.
> We have 4 more airlines.



Yes, I also thought the same, he's quoting the figures of Biman only. Biman actually has a poor presence in the domestic passenger service, in fact they usually keep their domestic flights suspended during the Hajj season. 

I think few more private airlines are under pipeline apart from these 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## South-Striker

Interesting. 

 How to create a Thread?


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> He meant flights within West Bengal. Bangladesh has at least 9 airports with scheduled passenger flights while West Bengal has only two. I also think the monthly air traffic rate figure that you quoted is not really accurate, 50,000 is too less for 9 airports.





iajdani said:


> Thats the figure Biman carries only for Dhaka-Chittagong route.
> We have 4 more airlines.



Nope that's the total figure, of all the airlines and all the airports there is in Bangladesh. A total of 50000 per month.

*



At present, 40,000-50,000 passengers fly on the domestic routes a month, with Dhaka-Chittagong accounting for 70 percent. In 2013, some 648,019 people travelled nationally by air, up 10 percent year-on-year, according to data from Civil Aviation Authority, Bangladesh (CAAB).

Click to expand...


http://www.thedailystar.net/biman-may-resume-domestic-flights-in-january-49840*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> Nope that's the total figure, of all the airlines and all the airports there is in Bangladesh. A total of 50000 per month.
> 
> *
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/biman-may-resume-domestic-flights-in-january-49840*



The figure is two year old so the current figure might be around 60-65,000. Even if we take that figure, compare it with flights solely within an Indian state, say West Bengal (excluding inter-state flights), you'll find the figure for Bangladesh to be quite higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> The figure is two year old so the current figure might be around 60-65,000. Even if we take that figure, compare it with flights solely within an Indian state, say West Bengal (excluding inter-state flights), you'll find the figure for Bangladesh to be quite higher.



Couple of things, Bangladesh is about 75% bigger than West Bengal both in size and population. Secondly, as I said Kolkata airport handles 800,000 domestic passenger every month! Out of that Kolkata- Siliguri (North Bengal) sector alone handles around 35000 passengers per month. If you consider other regional sectors, such as Kolkata- Patna, Kolkata- Ranchi, Kolkata- Bhubneswar (all are less than 1 hour away), the number swells up to well over 100,000 a month.

Within the state itself, given the geography of West Bengal, you can reach major cities of West Bengal by rail or road in 2-3 hours.

Kolkata - Bardhaman - 100 Km - 2 Hours by rail/road
Kolkata- Durgapur -170 Km- 2 Hours by rail--3 hours by road
Kolkata- Asansol- 200 KM- 2.5 Hours by rail - 4 hours by road
Kolkata-Kharagpur - 130 Km- 2.5 Houts by rail- 3 Hours by road

So there is no such need for air travel within the state, except for North Bengal which is about 8-9 hours by rail. Durgapur got a new airport recently, and is already seeing about 3000 passengers a month.

Anyways, my intention wasn't to get into a dick measuring contest. But to say that majority of middle class Bangladeshi travel by air, domestically, is a huge exaggeration. Given the volume of domestic air traffic within Bangladesh is just 50000 a month, which would be 60000 now if we were to take a healthy growth rate of 10% every year. For a country with 160 million people, 50-60000 people travelling by air every month, that's 2000 people a day, is not majority of the middle class. Either that or the number of middle class people in Bangladesh is really really low.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> Couple of things, Bangladesh is about 75% bigger than West Bengal both in size and population. Secondly, as I said Kolkata airport handles 800,000 domestic passenger every month! Out of that Kolkata- Siliguri (North Bengal) sector alone handles around 35000 passengers per month. If you consider other regional sectors, such as Kolkata- Patna, Kolkata- Ranchi, Kolkata- Bhubneswar (all are less than 1 hour away), the number swells up to well over 100,000 a month.
> 
> Within the state itself, given the geography of West Bengal, you can reach major cities of West Bengal by rail or road in 2-3 hours.
> 
> Kolkata - Bardhaman - 100 Km - 2 Hours by rail/road
> Kolkata- Durgapur -170 Km- 2 Hours by rail--3 hours by road
> Kolkata- Asansol- 200 KM- 2.5 Hours by rail - 4 hours by road
> Kolkata-Kharagpur - 130 Km- 2.5 Houts by rail- 3 Hours by road
> 
> So there is no such need for air travel within the state, except for North Bengal which is about 8-9 hours by rail. Durgapur got a new airport recently, and is already seeing about 3000 passengers a month.
> 
> Anyways, my intention wasn't to get into a dick measuring contest. But to say that majority of middle class Bangladeshi travel by air, domestically, is a huge exaggeration. Given the volume of domestic air traffic within Bangladesh is just 50000 a month, which would be 60000 now if we were to take a healthy growth rate of 10% every year. For a country with 160 million people, 50-60000 people travelling by air every month, that's 2000 people a day, is not majority of the middle class. Either that or the number of middle class people in Bangladesh is really really low.



The 800,000 figure include flight to and from cities outside of West Bengal. As I said you need to exclude these flights because Kolkata receives huge number of flights from major cities of India like Mumbai, Delhi, Bangalore, Chennai and others which are far from West Bengal. Heck a large part of the passengers are non-West Bengalis.

Distance among the major cities in Bangladesh is more or less the same that you posted for West Bengal, between Dhaka and Chittagong it's just about 200 kms. Yet if you compare the air traffic within the border of West Bengal and that of Bangladesh, the latter has about twice bigger traffic. This is why we are saying that comparatively, air travel among Bangladeshi middle class is higher than Indians.


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> The 800,000 figure include flight to and from cities outside of West Bengal. As I said you need to exclude these flights because Kolkata receives huge number of flights from major cities of India like Mumbai, Delhi, Bangalore, Chennai and others which are far from West Bengal. Heck a large part of the passengers are non-West Bengalis.
> 
> Distance among the major cities in Bangladesh is more or less the same that you posted for West Bengal, between Dhaka and Chittagong it's just about 200 kms. Yet if you compare the air traffic within the border of West Bengal and that of Bangladesh, the latter has about twice bigger traffic. This is why we are saying that comparatively, air travel among Bangladeshi middle class is higher than Indians.



How on earth did u reach to that conclusion  You compare yourself to just West Bengal and then make a conclusion that air travel is more common with Bangladeshi middle class than it is with Indians. West Bengal is just one state of India, and people from West Bengal, Bengalis or not, middle class or not can travel to any part of India and it will still be considered domestic traffic.

The reason Bangladesh sees so many short haul flights, is because its a tiny riverine country, with utterly poor surface transport infrastructure. 

Fact of the matter if Bangladesh total domestic air traffic is 60000 per month, for West Bengal its 900,000 per month ( 800,000 Kolkata and 100,000 Siliguri), and for all of India its 15 Million per month. If you still think that more Bangladeshi middle class travel by air than Indians then I have nothing more to add here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> How on earth did u reach to that conclusion  You compare yourself to just West Bengal and then make a conclusion that air travel is more common with Bangladeshi middle class than it is with Indians. West Bengal is just one state of India, and people from West Bengal, Bengalis or not, middle class or not can travel to any part of India and it will still be considered domestic traffic.
> 
> The reason Bangladesh sees so many short haul flights, is because its a tiny riverine country, with utterly poor surface transport infrastructure.
> 
> Fact of the matter if Bangladesh total domestic air traffic is 60000 per month, for West Bengal its 900,000 per month ( 800,000 Kolkata and 100,000 Siliguri), and for all of India its 15 Million per month. If you still think that more Bangladeshi middle class travel by air than Indians then I have nothing more to add here.



I don't know whether you have a comprehension problem or just trolling. The key point that I am arguing here is that when you talk you about domestic flights of Bangladesh it only includes flights covering distance within some 150,000 sq kms, serving 150 million people but when you talk you about domestic flights of West Bengal it includes flights covering distance within 3.3 million sq kms, serving 1.5 billion people. The comparison between these 'domestic' flights of Bangladesh and West Bengal is just like apple vs oranges, to get a proper picture you need to compare the domestic flights of Bangladesh with the flights covering distance only within West Bengal, here Bangladesh's figure is twice as large as West Bengal.

I agree we cannot come to a conclusion just by comparing West Bengal. You may compare other states as well with flights covering similar distance to that of Bangladesh, still Bangladesh's figure will be higher.

We do have an infrastructural deficit, but still you can reach any place from Dhaka (as the national transport hub) through road or rail, that cannot be said about India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> I don't know whether you have a comprehension problem or just trolling. The key point that I am arguing here is that when you talk you about domestic flights of Bangladesh it only includes flights covering distance within some 150,000 sq kms, serving 150 million people but when you talk you about domestic flights of West Bengal it includes flights covering distance within 3.3 million sq kms, serving 1.5 billion people. The comparison between these 'domestic' flights of Bangladesh and West Bengal is just like apple vs oranges, to get a proper picture you need to compare the domestic flights of Bangladesh with the flights covering distance only within West Bengal, here Bangladesh's figure is twice as large as West Bengal.
> 
> I agree we cannot come to a conclusion just by comparing West Bengal. You may compare other states as well with flights covering similar distance to that of Bangladesh, still Bangladesh's figure will be higher.
> 
> We do have an infrastructural deficit, but still you can reach any place from Dhaka (as the national transport hub) through road or rail, that cannot be said about India.



India is about 22 bigger than Bangladesh
India's population is about 8 times more than of Bangladesh
Annual Domestic air traffic in India(81 million) is120 times more than that of Bangladesh (0.7 Million)

I hope this helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> India is about 22 bigger than Bangladesh
> India's population is about 8 times more than of Bangladesh
> Annual Domestic air traffic in India(81 million) is120 times more than that of Bangladesh (0.7 Million)
> 
> I hope this helps.



No, it didn't help, forget it.


----------



## TopCat

Roybot said:


> Nope that's the total figure, of all the airlines and all the airports there is in Bangladesh. A total of 50000 per month.
> 
> *
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/biman-may-resume-domestic-flights-in-january-49840*


2013 figure. yet the figurse seems not right. 10 flights from and to a day by Biman only on Dhaka-Chittagong route.


Roybot said:


> India is about 22 bigger than Bangladesh
> India's population is about 8 times more than of Bangladesh
> Annual Domestic air traffic in India(81 million) is120 times more than that of Bangladesh (0.7 Million)
> 
> I hope this helps.



You should count domestic and international together to really compare. For BDians to move means they need to cross the boundary.


----------



## Roybot

iajdani said:


> 2013 figure. yet the figurse seems not right. 10 flights from and to a day by Biman only on Dhaka-Chittagong route.
> 
> 
> You should count domestic and international together to really compare. For BDians to move means they need to cross the boundary.









Given the slow growth, I don't think the picture will be must different today.

http://www.thedailystar.net/domestic-air-travel-growth-stutters-65153

Sure, for Bangladesh, total passenger traffic around 5 Million a year, for India total passenger air traffic 225 Million a year, so about 45 times more than Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Roybot said:


> Given the slow growth, I don't think the picture will be must different today.
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/domestic-air-travel-growth-stutters-65153
> 
> Sure, for Bangladesh, total passenger traffic around 5 Million a year, for India total passenger air traffic 225 Million a year, so about 45 times more than Bangladesh.


Total horseshit commercial aviation services in Bangladesh and India.


----------



## Bilal9

Comparing apples vs. oranges, just to win an argument. 

Honestly @Roybot I could care less about your opinion, but for the sake of everyone else's edification, I should clarify the following.

The point I was making - which you conveniently chose to ignore, is that there are scarce few flight legs (sectors) in WB (even the whole subcontinent) with a distance of 211 kilometers (131 miles) that is between Dhaka and Chittagong (or Dhaka-Sylhet/Dhaka-Rajshahi sectors as well which have similar distances) which has continuously being served since the 1970's with jet equipment (initially F-28's and nowadays B737's) and even light snacks being served...such high-standard short-hop flights didn't and still don't happen in India because your general populace is too thrifty to patronize such short flights (although salaries have improved recently in India). The only way to go this distance in India is to take the train, which is a frequent safety issue.

However such short-hop flights (served by *Jets* mind you) were the norm in both wings of undivided Pakistan and are in today's Bangladesh as well. Your flights of similar distances until as recently as 1990's were served by Vayudoot Dorniers which are death-traps in and of themselves....

Your Kolkata-Delhi (or any other Indian 1000 mile destination) flights don't compare or count because long-distance flights will always attract bigger passenger loads.

How many airlines does the WB state boast of? Oh wait - there are none....

In any case - it's a 'Developments in Bangladesh' thread, not 'Indian posters doubting developments in Bangladesh' thread, which Indian posters invariably turn any thread here into...

*The Bangladesh air-travel figures you posted are widely known for being under-reported* for taxation purposes. The actual figures are far, far higher. Seat occupancy is shown as under-utilized which is in reality untrue as everyone here knows.

*And stop making misleading comments about Bangladesh' 'utterly poor surface transport infrastructure' *which still is a heck of a lot better than West Bengal despite being in a water-logged terrain unlike yours.

You make one tiny Vidyasagar Setu (that too with money from the center) and a few sub-par highways and boast about it, come see the Jamuna Bridge or, better yet, the Padma Bridge, when it's done as well as our highways.

I'm not going to stoop to tit-for-tat posting about off topic things on crumbling/failing WB infrastructure (while being built) in the city of happiness (?) itself which would be in pretty poor taste.

You have absolutely zero clue...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Bilal9 said:


> Comparing apples vs. oranges, just to win an argument.
> 
> Honestly @Roybot I could care less about your opinion, but for the sake of everyone else's edification, I should clarify the following.
> 
> The point I was making - which you conveniently chose to ignore, is that there are scarce few flight legs (sectors) in WB (even the whole subcontinent) with a distance of 211 kilometers (131 miles) that is between Dhaka and Chittagong (or Dhaka-Sylhet/Dhaka-Rajshahi sectors as well which have similar distances) which has continuously being served since the 1970's with jet equipment (initially F-28's and nowadays B737's) and even light snacks being served...such high-standard short-hop flights didn't and still don't happen in India because your general populace is too thrifty to patronize such short flights (although salaries have improved recently in India). The only way to go this distance in India is to take the train, which is a frequent safety issue.
> 
> However such short-hop flights (served by *Jets* mind you) were the norm in both wings of undivided Pakistan and are in today's Bangladesh as well. Your flights of similar distances until as recently as 1990's were served by Vayudoot Dorniers which are death-traps in and of themselves....
> 
> Your Kolkata-Delhi (or any other Indian 1000 mile destination) flights don't compare or count because long-distance flights will always attract bigger passenger loads.
> 
> How many airlines does the WB state boast of? Oh wait - there are none....
> 
> In any case - it's a 'Developments in Bangladesh' thread, not 'Indian posters doubting developments in Bangladesh' thread, which Indian posters invariably turn any thread here into...
> 
> *The Bangladesh air-travel figures you posted are widely known for being under-reported* for taxation purposes. The actual figures are far, far higher. Seat occupancy is shown as under-utilized which is in reality untrue as everyone here knows.
> 
> *And stop making misleading comments about Bangladesh' 'utterly poor surface transport infrastructure' *which still is a heck of a lot better than West Bengal despite being in a water-logged terrain unlike yours.
> 
> You make one tiny Vidyasagar Setu (that too with money from the center) and a few sub-par highways and boast about it, come see the Jamuna Bridge or, better yet, the Padma Bridge, when it's done as well as our highways.
> 
> I'm not going to stoop to tit-for-tat posting about off topic things on crumbling/failing WB infrastructure (while being built) in the city of happiness (?) itself which would be in pretty poor taste.
> 
> You have absolutely zero clue...



I have been saying this for the last two pages in this thread but that guy is simply not able to understand, I have perceived Indians in general have pretty low comprehension ability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Species said:


> I have been saying this for the last two pages in this thread but that guy is simply not able to understand, I have perceived Indians in general have pretty low comprehension ability.




Indians have a vested interest in putting BD down as a successful BD, which is a unitary state, will make the whole idea of the mult-ethnic India seem really bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Species said:


> I have been saying this for the last two pages in this thread but that guy is simply not able to understand, I have perceived Indians in general have pretty low comprehension ability.



It's okay. I have a hunch he doesn't 'want' to understand.

Some people have to win an argument, right or wrong....

I couldn't care less. 

I posted pictures of Dhaka in another thread about urban development, shows you what @Roybot considers 'utterly poor surface transport infrastructure'. 

https://defence.pk/threads/urban-development-in-bangladesh.393850/page-11#post-8352671































Roybot said:


> 100,000 Siliguri



Siliguri is the gateway to Darjeeling, a tourist mecca that has been attracting Indian and foreign tourists in huge numbers for over a hundred years. You can't compare Dhaka-CTG air traffic to that traffic at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Capital Dhaka’s developer Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha (RAJUK) has already fixed a place and made a plan for the tallest building in South Asia.

US-based construction firm KPC Group is going to get the job to build the tower at Purbachal New Town project.

Bangladeshi-origin Kali Pradip Chaudhury, the founder and chairman of KPC, is now in Dhaka leading a team to sign the deal with the government.

Finance Minister Muhith is also set to witness the signing ceremony at his ministry on Sunday.

The project will be implemented under public-private partnership (PPP), Muhith told bdnews24.com on Saturday.

“A man (Chaudhury) from our Sylhet has founded the world famous construction firm KPC. He has achieved popularity by constructing big buildings in several countries,” the minister said.

He said Chaudhury first approached him with the plan to build the tower.

“We have treated his bona fide offer positively,” he added.

Chaudhuri, a doctor, completed his intermediate education at the MC College in Sylhet. He obtained his MBBS degree in Kolkata and was also educated in Malaysia, England, Canada and the US.

A finance ministry official said the building plan aims to remind people of the 1971 Liberation War.

Onlookers will see the number 71 on the building after it is built, he said.

RAJUK is organising an international auction for the job on June 28, according to RAJUK acting Chairman Abdur Rahman.

He said the purpose of the auction is to avoid legal complexities.

The RAJUK acting chairman said a 60-acre piece of land at Central Business District of Purbachal has been fixed for the building.

The base price of the land is Tk 200 million per acre.

The preliminary estimated cost of the project to construct the tower is around Tk 100 billion or $1.2 billion.

The Bureau of Research, Testing Consultation of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) has been tasked with the technical study of the project site.

Lawyer Tanjeeb Ul Alam, who is dealing with the legal issues of the project, said RAJUK usually fixes the prices of residential plots itself.

But commercial plots are awarded to highest bidders.

He said the construction firm will have to include some other structures around the main tower.

RAJUK will oversee the project with the help of the housing and public works ministry.

The height of the building will exceed 2000 feet. RAJUK has sought clearance from Civil Aviation Authority Bangladesh (CAAB) for the building.

RAJUK officials said centres for international conventions and exhibitions will be included in the building.

In his 2016-17 budget speech, Muhith said the centre’s main auditorium will accommodate 5,000 people, while the main stadium of a sports complex will have a seating capacity of 50,000.

“Once implemented, the project will facilitate trade and commerce, create job opportunities and result in an economic vibrancy benefiting all,” he said.

He hoped the construction would end in 2018.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My notes: This Kali Pradip Chowdhury (KPC Group) is a number one fraudster in the Los Angeles area, he is infamous for it. If Muhith knows about it - he is knowingly implicit in this fraud as well. KPC group's latest antics...

http://www.ocweekly.com/news/dr-kal...sing-doctors-as-personal-atm-machines-6466134

http://www.pe.com/articles/medical-632420-chaudhuri-dada.html

Look at the way they spend their ill-gotten wealth,

http://nriinternet.com/NRIdoctors/A_USA/A_Z/C/K_P_Chaudhuri/index.htm

These people identify more with Indians than with Bangladesh.

And I was reading why he wanted to build a 142 story tower. The article said, his heart 'cries' for Bangladesh. LOL. 

Plus I am really disgusted about Muhith falling for this '142 story tower in the middle of Dhaka' scheme. Really? Seriously?

Are these people smoking something special?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> world famous construction firm KPC



Look at the HQ in riverside of this 'world famous construction firm'. I can't say whether Muhith didn't do his Google search, but he's definitively daft.

This is a one-room office in a third-rate neighborhood in Riverside, CA.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/6800+Indiana+Ave+#130,+Riverside,+CA+92506/@33.9431597,-117.3916959,3a,75y,172.25h,76.97t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sWprI0OL_L54I0Y7z1Jpqfg!2e0!6s//geo3.ggpht.com/cbk?panoid=WprI0OL_L54I0Y7z1Jpqfg&output=thumbnail&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&thumb=2&w=203&h=100&yaw=154.42738&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656!4m5!3m4!1s0x80dcb04c045ee219:0xcccc369f075847b6!8m2!3d33.9427804!4d-117.3915838



Bilal9 said:


> Onlookers will see the number 71 on the building after it is built, he said.



Ekattorer Chetona. Bringing in 1971 everywhere. Another dangling carrot. LOL. 

I am amazed no one is revealing this Kali Pradip fraudster yet.

*One sentence...FLY BY NIGHT SCHEME! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> My notes: This Kali Pradip Chowdhury (KPC Group) is a number one fraudster in the Los Angeles area, he is infamous for it. If Muhith knows about it - he is knowingly implicit in this fraud as well. KPC group's latest antics...
> 
> http://www.ocweekly.com/news/dr-kal...sing-doctors-as-personal-atm-machines-6466134
> 
> http://www.pe.com/articles/medical-632420-chaudhuri-dada.html
> 
> Look at the way they spend their ill-gotten wealth,
> 
> http://nriinternet.com/NRIdoctors/A_USA/A_Z/C/K_P_Chaudhuri/index.htm
> 
> These people identify more with Indians than with Bangladesh.
> 
> And I was reading why he wanted to build a 142 story tower. The article said, his heart 'cries' for Bangladesh. LOL.
> 
> Plus I am really disgusted about Muhith falling for this '142 story tower in the middle of Dhaka' scheme. Really? Seriously?
> 
> Are these people smoking something special?





Bilal9 said:


> Look at the HQ in riverside of this 'world famous construction firm'. I can't say whether Muhith didn't do his Google search, but he's definitively daft.
> 
> This is a one-room office in a third-rate neighborhood in Riverside, CA.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/6800+Indiana+Ave+#130,+Riverside,+CA+92506/@33.9431597,-117.3916959,3a,75y,172.25h,76.97t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sWprI0OL_L54I0Y7z1Jpqfg!2e0!6s//geo3.ggpht.com/cbk?panoid=WprI0OL_L54I0Y7z1Jpqfg&output=thumbnail&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&thumb=2&w=203&h=100&yaw=154.42738&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656!4m5!3m4!1s0x80dcb04c045ee219:0xcccc369f075847b6!8m2!3d33.9427804!4d-117.3915838
> 
> 
> 
> Ekattorer Chetona. Bringing in 1971 everywhere. Another dangling carrot. LOL.
> 
> I am amazed no one is revealing this Kali Pradip fraudster yet.
> 
> *One sentence...FLY BY NIGHT SCHEME! *




The deal was delayed, AFAIK. 

আর মাল এর মাথা বহুত আগেই গেসে! কইয়া লাভ নাই!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hi all,

I was looking for oil refinery/consumption data for Bangladesh.

The latest figures I could find is that demand in Bangladesh for refined oil products is around 120,000 barrels per day....and its total refinery output is under 40,000 barrels per day (capacity)....about 2 - 3 year old data now.

Are there any more up to date figures and are there any large refinery projects currently underway or proposed?


----------



## Nilgiri

What exactly currently occupies the spot they want to build this thing?

Will eminent domain be used if whoever is there doesn't want to move and have their stuff bulldozed?

Is it really in "middle of Dhaka" or this "new town" has plenty of empty land?


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> The deal was delayed, AFAIK.
> 
> আর মাল এর মাথা বহুত আগেই গেসে! কইয়া লাভ নাই!!



Orey kisu poisha-o khaoisilo - amar moeney hoi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

sounds very dodgy...


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> What exactly currently occupies the spot they want to build this thing?
> 
> Will eminent domain be used if whoever is there doesn't want to move and have their stuff bulldozed?
> 
> Is it really in "middle of Dhaka" or this "new town" has plenty of empty land?



It's supposed to be inside the Purbachal ('Eastern Abode' - a poetic name in Bengali) New Town project, a still incomplete suburb close to the edges of Dhaka.

Purbachal is supposed to be completed in December 2017, but of course, don't count on it.

The link road is only 60% done. Building infrastructure in Bangladesh takes three times the money and time, because we only have low-lying land mostly.

Every major real estate developer in Bangladesh have bought huge swathes of land there to develop commercial and residential zones. It will be the next zone-oriented planned development for Dhaka City.

You cannot use eminent domain - some of these local people have fought court battles for decades and they could not evict them. This suburb was planned some two decades ago.

The road and some newer subdivisions look like this now,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> It's supposed to be inside the Purbachal ('Eastern Abode' - a poetic name in Bengali) New Town project, a still incomplete suburb close to the edges of Dhaka.
> 
> Purbachal is supposed to be completed in December 2017, but of course, don't count on it.
> 
> The link road is only 60% done. Building infrastructure in Bangladesh takes three times the money and time, because we only have low-lying land mostly.
> 
> Every major real estate developer in Bangladesh have bought huge swathes of land there to develop commercial and residential zones. It will be the next zone-oriented planned development for Dhaka City.
> 
> You cannot use eminent domain - some of these local people have fought court battles for decades and they could not evict them. This suburb was planned some two decades ago.
> 
> The road and some newer subdivisions look like this now,



Thanks for the info. Something definitely sounds really off about the proposal then. A new edge of town suburb is not really where you want to put something like this from the get go.

It could be a publicity stunt of some sort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was looking for oil refinery/consumption data for Bangladesh.
> 
> The latest figures I could find is that demand in Bangladesh for refined oil products is around 120,000 barrels per day....and its total refinery output is under 40,000 barrels per day (capacity)....about 2 - 3 year old data now.
> 
> Are there any more up to date figures and are there any large refinery projects currently underway or proposed?



Your best 'relevant and credible' source for data will be the UN KNOEMA site which has the latest data (as of 2013). That is the latest I see. Choose 'Bangladesh', then choose 'refinery capacity' and 'final energy consumption' which may or may not be what you need.

https://knoema.com/UNSDESD2016/un-statistics-division-energy-statistics-database-2016

For energy research - you may be routed in the wrong direction as far as oil. Bangladesh' energy needs are primarily met with Natural Gas - even for vehicles (the number of CNG vehicles in urban areas is common). Average natural gas production locally is around 2,700 MMcf/d, a supply that is insufficient to meet demand - which is more than 3,200 MMcf/d.

To meet the shortfall, an FSRU is being built in the Southern areas, which will convert liquified gas into transmission gas to be fed into the national grid. This FSRU is going online sometime in 2017.

http://www.rigzone.com/news/oil_gas...ign_Agreement_to_Build_Bangladeshs_First_FSRU

I'd be more interested in knowing why we can't import crude oil from Assam, which is just across our Northern border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Your best 'relevant and credible' source for data will be the UN KNOEMA site which has the latest data (as of 2013). That is the latest I see. Choose 'Bangladesh', then choose 'refinery capacity' and 'final energy consumption' which may or may not be what you need.
> 
> https://knoema.com/UNSDESD2016/un-statistics-division-energy-statistics-database-2016
> 
> For energy research - you may be routed in the wrong direction as far as oil. Bangladesh' energy needs are primarily met with Natural Gas - even for vehicles (the number of CNG vehicles in urban areas is common). Average natural gas production locally is around 2,700 MMcf/d, a supply that is insufficient to meet demand - which is more than 3,200 MMcf/d.
> 
> To meet the shortfall, an FSRU is being built in the Southern areas, which will convert liquified gas into transmission gas to be fed into the national grid. This FSRU is going online sometime in 2017.
> 
> http://www.rigzone.com/news/oil_gas...ign_Agreement_to_Build_Bangladeshs_First_FSRU
> 
> I'd be more interested in knowing why we can't import crude oil from Assam, which is just across our Northern border.



Thanks, the number comes to roughly what I got from the other source. Thanks again.

Yes it seems B'desh prefers natural gas which makes much sense. I calculated the demand of 3200 MMcf/d to about 600,000 barrels of gasoline equivalent per day....about 5 times the demand for petroleum.

But there is still a large mismatch in Bangladesh between oil refining capacity and its total demand for petroleum products (total capacity is about a third of total demand). I wonder if the capex costs of building more refineries is not too feasible compared to simply importing the shortfall from India, Singapore etc. since bulk energy consumption is from gas anyway.

Assam produces maybe about 60,000 barrels a day of oil...and its declining by some amount each year I've heard. Importing some of that crude directly only makes sense if Bangladesh has already got excess refinery capacity compared to its total petroleum demand...which it doesn't probably because of what I mentioned earlier with the capex costs of creating refineries compared to importing refined products (when you especially factor in land availability in Bangladesh).

Its definitely more prudent for Bangladesh to try increase its local gas production if possible to meet more of its future energy demand since that seems to be the larger consumption (and thus potential import saving) and gas refineries (technically processing) need much lower land and capex for same BTU throughput in general (Esp if its good quality raw gas).

FSRU sounds like a much needed project which will pay itself off quite quickly for sure.

From who does Bangladesh import the Natural gas shortfall from mostly currently before the FSRU goes online (where the gas seems to be going to be sourced from Qatar)?


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> From who does Bangladesh import the Natural gas shortfall from mostly currently before the FSRU goes online (where the gas seems to be going to be sourced from Qatar)?



I couldn't fathom a guess. I don't honestly think the shortfall is currently being met. Gas supply is quite tight as a result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

I dont think its a scam. Its been discussed for a long time with this developer. They are blamed for some scam yet they successfully completed some of the great project around the world. Even Donal Trump is not clean.


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Orey kisu poisha-o khaoisilo - amar moeney hoi....


মাল মাল খাইসে শিওর, নাইলে কি আর চোর বাটপারের এতো প্রশংসা?


----------



## Species

Nilgiri said:


> Thanks, the number comes to roughly what I got from the other source. Thanks again.
> 
> Yes it seems B'desh prefers natural gas which makes much sense. I calculated the demand of 3200 MMcf/d to about 600,000 barrels of gasoline equivalent per day....about 5 times the demand for petroleum.
> 
> But there is still a large mismatch in Bangladesh between oil refining capacity and its total demand for petroleum products (total capacity is about a third of total demand). I wonder if the capex costs of building more refineries is not too feasible compared to simply importing the shortfall from India, Singapore etc. since bulk energy consumption is from gas anyway.
> 
> Assam produces maybe about 60,000 barrels a day of oil...and its declining by some amount each year I've heard. Importing some of that crude directly only makes sense if Bangladesh has already got excess refinery capacity compared to its total petroleum demand...which it doesn't probably because of what I mentioned earlier with the capex costs of creating refineries compared to importing refined products (when you especially factor in land availability in Bangladesh).
> 
> Its definitely more prudent for Bangladesh to try increase its local gas production if possible to meet more of its future energy demand since that seems to be the larger consumption (and thus potential import saving) and gas refineries (technically processing) need much lower land and capex for same BTU throughput in general (Esp if its good quality raw gas).
> 
> FSRU sounds like a much needed project which will pay itself off quite quickly for sure.
> 
> From who does Bangladesh import the Natural gas shortfall from mostly currently before the FSRU goes online (where the gas seems to be going to be sourced from Qatar)?



http://www.thedailystar.net/business/deal-signed-treble-countrys-oil-refining-capacity-170932

*"Nasrul Hamid, state minister for power, said the project would enable the country to process any kind of crude oil and it might put Bangladesh on the path to becoming a country exporting refined petroleum products."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

iajdani said:


> Your source? None of BD domestic flight takes more than 30 mins


Well,Sayedpur-Cox-bazar flight will definitely take 1 hour. Al though it is not that common.Dhaka is in central location and almost all the flight took place from here and to.That's why we have half an hour flight mostly.



Roybot said:


> and for all of India its 15 Million per month


I doubt 180 million people fly within India each year.It sound like a highly developed country's figure.


----------



## Arthur

Species said:


> http://www.thedailystar.net/business/deal-signed-treble-countrys-oil-refining-capacity-170932
> 
> *"Nasrul Hamid, state minister for power, said the project would enable the country to process any kind of crude oil and it might put Bangladesh on the path to becoming a country exporting refined petroleum products."*


They also secured Kuwaiti and Saudi investment for refinery sector.Also they has plan to import LNG from Qata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Species said:


> http://www.thedailystar.net/business/deal-signed-treble-countrys-oil-refining-capacity-170932
> 
> *"Nasrul Hamid, state minister for power, said the project would enable the country to process any kind of crude oil and it might put Bangladesh on the path to becoming a country exporting refined petroleum products."*



Trebling sounds about right from 40,000 current capacity to 120,000 barrels a day current demand saving forex.

But to export surplus, it needs to go a lot more than 120,000 since Bangladesh own demand will have also increased by the time it comes online. So maybe a quadrupling to make sure there is some surplus to export (i.e local demand will be definitely covered).

A good news for Bangladesh all around. It seems there was land at an existing refinery site for expansion.


----------



## Species

Nilgiri said:


> Trebling sounds about right from 40,000 current capacity to 120,000 barrels a day current demand saving forex.
> 
> But to export surplus, it needs to go a lot more than 120,000 since Bangladesh own demand will have also increased by the time it comes online. So maybe a quadrupling to make sure there is some surplus to export (i.e local demand will be definitely covered).
> 
> A good news for Bangladesh all around. It seems there was land at an existing refinery site for expansion.



We have few more oil refineries in the pipeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Species said:


> We have few more oil refineries in the pipeline.



Well its finally about time I would say!


----------



## Michael Corleone

It is not a scam. Even govt expressed interest in building this from long back and they have plans to move the capital to purbachal as far as I know. Since Dhaka has become beyond fixable. Just don't trash everything you see. I remember people trashing dr. Yunus when he won Nobel peace prize. I don't know if he is good or bad but what do bangalis get by trashing someone's image? Although I am not entirely sure if this KPC firm is designing he buildings. I thought HMO Is world leader at designing sky scrapers and does design work of all of them. Who did the design work of the tower? BUET or this KPC company?


----------



## TopCat

Species said:


> We have few more oil refineries in the pipeline.


Bangladesh does not allow private companies in petroleum refining business. Few of the companies tried including Bashundara but I guess they did not get the permit. GOB wants monopoly in importing and distributing petro products.
I read somewhere that new refineries are not economically feasible anymore considering the excess capacity in existing refineries around the world. Bangladesh could use Indian capacity as we are not the producer of crude anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Mohammed Khaled said:


> It is not a scam. Even govt expressed interest in building this from long back and they have plans to move the capital to purbachal as far as I know. Since Dhaka has become beyond fixable. Just don't trash everything you see. I remember people trashing dr. Yunus when he won Nobel peace prize. I don't know if he is good or bad but what do bangalis get by trashing someone's image? Although I am not entirely sure if this KPC firm is designing he buildings. I thought HMO Is world leader at designing sky scrapers and does design work of all of them. Who did the design work of the tower? BUET or this KPC company?



I want to give them benefit of doubt. This kind of project will showcase Bangladesh internationally and will bring in more investment in the long run. Look at Malaysia and their twin tower and how that show cased Malaysia for a long time.

We got a wiki page for it... 
Little bit more about the future plan. It seems like a total business district with additional towers of smaller height.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iconic_Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> These people identify more with Indians than with Bangladesh.



It's Kali Pradip Chowdhury's religious identity that seems to be troubling you.


----------



## TopCat

Rain Man said:


> It's Kali Pradip Chowdhury's religious identity that seems to be troubling you.



KPC group has huge presence in India. KPC medical college also of them.


----------



## dray

iajdani said:


> KPC group has huge presence in India. KPC medical college also of them.



You have been to that place? I know you have stayed in Kolkata.


----------



## Michael Corleone

iajdani said:


> I want to give them benefit of doubt. This kind of project will showcase Bangladesh internationally and will bring in more investment in the long run. Look at Malaysia and their twin tower and how that show cased Malaysia for a long time.
> 
> We got a wiki page for it...
> Little bit more about the future plan. It seems like a total business district with additional towers of smaller height.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iconic_Tower


Yeah a bit hyped up as I am sick of the way Dhaka is. Financial/administrative center... Dhaka will have to be completely demolished and built if one is looking forward to improving it. 
Ps. I hope the design is not this rumored modeling in bdnews. It's wacky tbh. Although my opinion might change once I see more clear photos of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Doyalbaba said:


> Well,Sayedpur-Cox-bazar flight will definitely take 1 hour. Al though it is not that common.Dhaka is in central location and almost all the flight took place from here and to.That's why we have half an hour flight mostly.
> 
> 
> *I doubt 180 million people fly within India each year.It sound like a highly developed country's figure.*











http://www.aai.aero/traffic_news/TRApr2016.pdf

Just for comparison, in the USA roughly 50 Million/month, or 600 million passenger fly domestically in a year.Mind you USA's population is a quarter that of India's. Thats what the figure of a highly developed country should look like.






Now tell me if you agree with @Bilal9 's statement that majority of Bangladeshi middle class travel by flight, keeping in mind Bangladesh's domestic passenger figure of just 50,000 per month, total population of 160 Million, 7% of which (11.2 million) fall in the middle class bracket.


----------



## Species

Khan saheb said:


> They also secured Kuwaiti and Saudi investment for refinery sector.Also they has plan to import LNG from Qata.



The Kuwaiti proposal is cancelled I think.



iajdani said:


> Bangladesh does not allow private companies in petroleum refining business. Few of the companies tried including Bashundara but I guess they did not get the permit. GOB wants monopoly in importing and distributing petro products.
> I read somewhere that new refineries are not economically feasible anymore considering the excess capacity in existing refineries around the world. Bangladesh could use Indian capacity as we are not the producer of crude anyways.



Even India is not a producer of crude oil. Importing refined oil is way more expensive than importing crude oil and refine them domestically. All we need to do is secure the source which has been done already. Our current refinery capacity is well below the demand, so its definitely feasible for us. Also, supply of fuel is a strategic issue and it's better to attain self-sufficiency on such matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Species said:


> The Kuwaiti proposal is cancelled I think.



When did that happen?
They just agreed upon this last month!!


----------



## Species

Khan saheb said:


> When did that happen?
> They just agreed upon this last month!!



It was cancelled last year, http://print.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2015/09/01/106120 

They planned to build a 10 million ton oil refinery capacity, I don't if the proposal has been revived or not.


----------



## Arthur

Species said:


> It was cancelled last year, http://print.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2015/09/01/106120
> 
> They planned to build a 10 million ton oil refinery capacity, I don't if the proposal has been revived or not.


During the last official visit in 3- May-2016 by the Kuwaiti PM,they agreed to invest in government owned refineries mainly in Eastern Refinery;which will see increase in the refining capacity.Google it,the news is still fresh.

This is latest news.I haven't heard anything new about this 10 million ton refinery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Khan saheb said:


> During the last official visit in 3- May-2016 by the Kuwaiti PM,they agreed to invest in government owned refineries mainly in Eastern Refinery;which will see increase in the refining capacity.Google it,the news is still fresh.
> 
> This is latest news.I haven't heard anything new about this 10 million ton refinery.



Kuwait was given land in Maheshkhali to develop that oil refinery, I guess they didn't like the location or something. 

If the news is correct than I think Kuwait will develop the 3rd unit of Eastern Refinery as the 2nd Unit is already given to a French company.


----------



## Nilgiri

Species said:


> Even India is not a producer of crude oil.



India produces crude, not a huge amount....but about 750 - 800 thousand barrels a day. Thats around 6 times Bangladesh total demand for refined products or around 1/5th of India's total demand.



Species said:


> Importing refined oil is way more expensive than importing crude oil and refine them domestically.



Not necessarily when you count the capex and land costs of building refineries. You have to build them huge and then be prepared to finance their early years with lots of extra money to ramp up their handling. They would only pay themselves off after many many years and a lot is dependent on the global market prices for refined products as well.

Thats why I feel Bangladesh will never commit to that model given its land scarcity. So iajdani is right for the most part.


----------



## Species

Nilgiri said:


> India produces crude, not a huge amount....but about 750 - 800 thousand barrels a day. Thats around 6 times Bangladesh total demand for refined products or around 1/5th of India's total demand.



Doesn't matter, the locally produced crude oil meets just a fraction of India's total demand which they have to import, so my argument stands correct.



Nilgiri said:


> Not necessarily when you count the capex and land costs of building refineries. You have to build them huge and then be prepared to finance their early years with lots of extra money to ramp up their handling. They would only pay themselves off after many many years and a lot is dependent on the global market prices for refined products as well.
> 
> Thats why I feel Bangladesh will never commit to that model given its land scarcity. So iajdani is right for the most part.



Not really, check out the links I have given here about oil refining in Bangladesh and all the experts said that we need to expand our oil refining capacity immediately to assist the economic growth as importing refined oil against crude oil eats up huge forex exchanges which could be easily saved. We are also missing out in saving more in the current situation of slumping oil prices. Also, as I said, supply of fuel is a strategic issue and we need to attain self-sufficiency.


----------



## Species

What about a similar project in Chittagong? ArcelorMittal was interested in investing in the steel industry and developing a seafront in Chittagong.


----------



## Nilgiri

Species said:


> Doesn't matter, the locally produced crude oil meets just a fraction of India's total demand which they have to import, so my argument stands correct.



You said India does not produce crude at all. If Bangladesh produced just a sixth of the crude India does, it would be self sufficient in petroleum currently. Its not an insignificant amount especially from a Bangladeshi context.

India's total production was worth 30 - 40 billion USD yearly in the days of oil price over 100 bucks a barrel. I'm not even including the localised economy of refining this amount....but direct crude production only. 



Species said:


> Not really, check out the links I have given here about oil refining in Bangladesh and all the experts said that we need to expand our oil refining capacity immediately to assist the economic growth as importing refined oil against crude oil eats up huge forex exchanges which could be easily saved. We are also missing out in saving more in the current situation of slumping oil prices. Also, as I said, supply of fuel is a strategic issue and we need to attain self-sufficiency.



It's a balance that has to be made and you have to hedge on what you think the refined oil prices will be when they come online. If they are depressed, it will take longer to recuperate the investment...especially given opportunity cost of excess foreign capacity that could have been imported.

Now it makes sense to expand the existing facilities that you have where land acquisition is easily available/already done (like in the link you posted)...but I have no specific info on how far this can be done repeatedly (depends on surroundings, ownership, land-use, legislation etc). You talk of a unit 3 on top of unit 2...is there a unit 4/unit 5 etc. allocation?

Building a complete new greenfield refinery in Bangladesh is not something I would bet on (eg. the kuwait project you posted)....so at most Bangladesh may meet its domestic refining needs over time....but I doubt it will turn into a major exporter....since no one is going to loan you that kind of money for completely new refineries with the oil prices where they are right now and Bangladesh land scarcity compared to neighbourhood (India).


----------



## Species

Nilgiri said:


> You said India does not produce crude at all. If Bangladesh produced just a sixth of the crude India does, it would be self sufficient in petroleum currently. Its not an insignificant amount especially from a Bangladeshi context.
> 
> India's total production was worth 30 - 40 billion USD yearly in the days of oil price over 100 bucks a barrel. I'm not even including the localised economy of refining this amount....but direct crude production only.



First understand the context before jumping into an argument, just picking up a line and start on blabbering would only show your stupidity and lack of comprehension ability. 



Nilgiri said:


> It's a balance that has to be made and you have to hedge on what you think the refined oil prices will be when they come online. If they are depressed, it will take longer to recuperate the investment...especially given opportunity cost of excess foreign capacity that could have been imported.
> 
> Now it makes sense to expand the existing facilities that you have where land acquisition is easily available/already done (like in the link you posted)...but I have no specific info on how far this can be done repeatedly (depends on surroundings, ownership, land-use, legislation etc). Building a complete new greenfield refinery in Bangladesh is not something I would bet on (eg. the kuwait project you posted)....so at most Bangladesh may meet its domestic refining needs over time....but I doubt it will turn into a major exporter....since no one is going to loan you that kind of money for completely new refineries with the oil prices where they are right now and Bangladesh land scarcity compared to neighbourhood (India).



We are one of only few emerging economies that has a shortfall of refined oil capacity. There is simply no debate to the need for expanding the oil refining capacity.

Being a petroleum exporting country is not the target now, rather it will be just a bonus. Achieving self-sufficiency is the main issue here. 

Land acquisition shouldn't be any problem. Kuwait was allotted a 1000 acre land for that project. All the deep sea port projects in Bangladesh have a dedicated area for oil refining facilities i.e. Payra, Matarbari, Sonadia.


----------



## Nilgiri

Species said:


> First understand the context before jumping into an argument, just picking up a line and start on blabbering would only show your stupidity and lack of comprehension ability.
> 
> 
> 
> We are one of only few emerging economies that has a shortfall of refined oil capacity. There is simply no debate to the need for expanding the oil refining capacity.
> 
> Being a petroleum exporting country is not the target now, rather it will be just a bonus. Achieving self-sufficiency is the main issue here.
> 
> Land acquisition shouldn't be any problem. Kuwait was allotted a 1000 acre land for that project. All the deep sea port projects in Bangladesh have a dedicated area for oil refining facilities i.e. Payra, Matarbari, Sonadia.



Iajdani said: "Bangladesh could use Indian capacity as we are not the producer of crude anyways"

and you replied:

"Even India is not a producer of crude oil."

Could have just admitted your error and moved on instead of this "understand the context blah blah blah".

India is definitely a crude oil producer. If what we consider to be a small fraction of our needs is several times Bangladeshi total demand....it still does not change we produce a significant quantity....nor does it change why I should correct your statement. India and Bangladesh relative situations are also different...Bangladesh does not produce one drop of crude oil....India has produced as high as 40% of its local needs in the past.

Now you can say India is not a major crude oil producer or a crude oil exporter....and everything is A-OK. Instead you got caught out and now have to resort to claim someone correcting you is being stupid and has lack of comprehension. Funny.

Anyways I agree with the rest of your post. Do you have any maps of the deep water ports you mention and how much area has been assigned to oil refineries? Self sufficiency sounds like a worthwhile objective if the resources and investment are available and the long term economics make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Nilgiri said:


> Iajdani said: "Bangladesh could use Indian capacity as we are not the producer of crude anyways"
> 
> and you replied:
> 
> "Even India is not a producer of crude oil."
> 
> Could have just admitted your error and moved on instead of this "understand the context blah blah blah".
> 
> India is definitely a crude oil producer. If what we consider to be a small fraction of our needs is several times Bangladeshi total demand....it still does not change we produce a significant quantity....nor does it change why I should correct your statement. India and Bangladesh relative situations are also different...Bangladesh does not produce one drop of crude oil....India has produced as high as 40% of its local needs in the past.
> 
> Now you can say India is not a major crude oil producer or a crude oil exporter....and everything is A-OK. Instead you got caught out and now have to resort to claim someone correcting you is being stupid and has lack of comprehension. Funny.
> 
> Anyways I agree with the rest of your post. Do you have any maps of the deep water ports you mention and how much area has been assigned to oil refineries? Self sufficiency sounds like a worthwhile objective if the resources and investment are available and the long term economics make sense.



Okay, this is your exact trait of argument - you will desperately look for the word "India", if it's used anywhere in the discussion. If you find one, you will pick up the line without even understanding the context and just go on blabbering, derailing the thread and making the thread just another Bangladesh vs India battleground. Please don't feel the need of replying to this post as I'm not interested in your derailment of this thread as well.


----------



## Bilal9

Roybot said:


> Just for comparison, in the USA roughly 50 Million/month, or 600 million passenger fly domestically in a year.



Please! Now we're comparing USA with India!

There should be some scruples at some point....

Build a few tall buildings in Navi Mumbai and Gurgaon - then India all of a sudden Amrika ban jaega..?

The percentage of people who can afford air services in the US is 99% or so.

In India's case it's less than 20% or so. It's still a 3rd world country.

Those Airport Authority of India website figures are totally made up, sorry to say....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Bilal9 said:


> Please! Now we're comparing USA with India!
> 
> There should be some scruples at some point....
> 
> Build a few tall buildings in Navi Mumbai and Gurgaon - then India all of a sudden Amrika ban gaya...



Are you slow or something? Read doyalbaba's comment on the the previous page. 

Haha yeah, totally made up. Airlines are buying more and more new planes based on made up demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> India produces crude, not a huge amount....but about 750 - 800 thousand barrels a day. Thats around 6 times Bangladesh total demand for refined products or around 1/5th of India's total demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily when you count the capex and land costs of building refineries. You have to build them huge and then be prepared to finance their early years with lots of extra money to ramp up their handling. They would only pay themselves off after many many years and a lot is dependent on the global market prices for refined products as well.
> 
> Thats why I feel Bangladesh will never commit to that model given its land scarcity. So iajdani is right for the most part.


I can agree. I studied about Indian oil production off the shore of Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> You said India does not produce crude at all. If Bangladesh produced just a sixth of the crude India does, it would be self sufficient in petroleum currently. Its not an insignificant amount especially from a Bangladeshi context.
> 
> India's total production was worth 30 - 40 billion USD yearly in the days of oil price over 100 bucks a barrel. I'm not even including the localised economy of refining this amount....but direct crude production only.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a balance that has to be made and you have to hedge on what you think the refined oil prices will be when they come online. If they are depressed, it will take longer to recuperate the investment...especially given opportunity cost of excess foreign capacity that could have been imported.
> 
> Now it makes sense to expand the existing facilities that you have where land acquisition is easily available/already done (like in the link you posted)...but I have no specific info on how far this can be done repeatedly (depends on surroundings, ownership, land-use, legislation etc). You talk of a unit 3 on top of unit 2...is there a unit 4/unit 5 etc. allocation?
> 
> Building a complete new greenfield refinery in Bangladesh is not something I would bet on (eg. the kuwait project you posted)....so at most Bangladesh may meet its domestic refining needs over time...*.but I doubt it will turn into a major exporter*....since no one is going to loan you that kind of money for completely new refineries with the oil prices where they are right now and Bangladesh land scarcity compared to neighbourhood (India).



During Gaddafi era there was a proposal from a Libiyan dignitary to build its own refinery in BD with its own investment so that Libiya can refine crude here for export to far east countries in the east which are long distance from the Libiyan coast in north Africa.

But, like many other proposals from Arabic speaking countries it did not materialize. We cannot say for sure what is waiting in the future, but, it is sure BD cannot become a MAJOR oil exporting country unless it finds oil in its own soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Economy 
*Bangladesh records lowest inflation rate in a decade*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-13 23:24:44.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-13 23:58:17.0 BdST

*The inflation rate in the 11 months of the ongoing fiscal ending on June 30 has slightly dropped in Bangladesh, pushing the average inflation to its lowest in a decade.*

The point-to-point inflation rate (monthly) fell to 5.45 percent in May.

It means a product or service that cost Tk 100 in May last year now costs Tk 105.45.

On a point-to-point basis, the inflation rate was 5.61 percent in April and 5.65 percent in March.

The average inflation rate in the past one year – from May 2015 to May 2016 – was 5.97 percent.

It was 6.40 percent between May 2014 and May 2015.

Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal disclosed the figures and made the observations while releasing the monthly inflation update of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) at a media call at the National Economic Council (NEC) on Monday.

He attributed the drop in inflation in May to massive Boro harvest and stability in the prices of essentials in the international market.

Kamal said uninterrupted import and domestic productivity had also played a role in bringing the general inflation down.
At the beginning of current 2015-16 financial year, the government had targeted to bring inflation down to 6.2 percent.

Referring to the inflation rate in May, the minister hoped it will remain under the target rate when this fiscal ends.

He said the overall inflation on a point-to-point basis in rural areas declined to 4.59 percent in May. It was 4.75 percent in April.

The overall inflation in urban areas also declined to 7.06 percent in the period. It was 7.22 percent in April.

In May, food inflation fell to 3.81 percent against 3.84 percent in April.

Non-food inflation also dropped to 7.92 percent last month from April’s 8.34 percent.

Kamal added that the drop in the inflation rate had also led to the increase in wage rates in May. On a point-to-point basis, the wage rate went up 6.07 percent from April’s 6.13 percent.




http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/06/13/bangladesh-records-lowest-inflation-rate-in-a-decade


----------



## Nilgiri

Khan saheb said:


> Home  > Economy
> *Bangladesh records lowest inflation rate in a decade*
> Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2016-06-13 23:24:44.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-13 23:58:17.0 BdST
> 
> *The inflation rate in the 11 months of the ongoing fiscal ending on June 30 has slightly dropped in Bangladesh, pushing the average inflation to its lowest in a decade.*
> 
> The point-to-point inflation rate (monthly) fell to 5.45 percent in May.
> 
> It means a product or service that cost Tk 100 in May last year now costs Tk 105.45.
> 
> On a point-to-point basis, the inflation rate was 5.61 percent in April and 5.65 percent in March.
> 
> The average inflation rate in the past one year – from May 2015 to May 2016 – was 5.97 percent.
> 
> It was 6.40 percent between May 2014 and May 2015.
> 
> Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal disclosed the figures and made the observations while releasing the monthly inflation update of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) at a media call at the National Economic Council (NEC) on Monday.
> 
> He attributed the drop in inflation in May to massive Boro harvest and stability in the prices of essentials in the international market.
> 
> Kamal said uninterrupted import and domestic productivity had also played a role in bringing the general inflation down.
> At the beginning of current 2015-16 financial year, the government had targeted to bring inflation down to 6.2 percent.
> 
> Referring to the inflation rate in May, the minister hoped it will remain under the target rate when this fiscal ends.
> 
> He said the overall inflation on a point-to-point basis in rural areas declined to 4.59 percent in May. It was 4.75 percent in April.
> 
> The overall inflation in urban areas also declined to 7.06 percent in the period. It was 7.22 percent in April.
> 
> In May, food inflation fell to 3.81 percent against 3.84 percent in April.
> 
> Non-food inflation also dropped to 7.92 percent last month from April’s 8.34 percent.
> 
> Kamal added that the drop in the inflation rate had also led to the increase in wage rates in May. On a point-to-point basis, the wage rate went up 6.07 percent from April’s 6.13 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/06/13/bangladesh-records-lowest-inflation-rate-in-a-decade



Obviously BAL is lying! This is a conspiracy along with the growth performance! The truth is being hidden!


----------



## Bilal9

Buying? Are you kidding me? Say leasing. 

Unless you're an airline like Biman, which 'buys' aircraft ( four 777-300ERs, four 787-8 Dreamliners,and two Next-Generation 737-800s in the short term, more to come....).

From 2014 PM Hasina's visit to Tokyo.






Indian carriers mostly 'lease' aircraft, from the likes of GE leasing.


----------



## Bilal9

New Railway equipment for BR.

Meter Gauge DEMU (China)






BR flagship train Shuborna Express toward Dhaka. (Meter Gauge Chinese coach + Korean Loco )





Coverage of Indian LHB coach order from Bangladesh in Indian Media (largest ever at RUPEES 370 CRORES)






Indonesian Coach order as well.











What amazes me is that the BR gandoos never even 'thought' about ToT while contemplating these humongous orders. These people don't deserve anything less than a summary full-labor jail term for the graft they committed..

By the way the Indian coaches cost BDT 1 million more (each) compared to Indonesian coaches. Also, since Indonesia is a fellow Muslim country we should buy from them in the future....

Local press comments about sub-par quality in Indian coaches....

*এক মাস ধরে ওয়ার্কশপে ভারতের নতুন কোচ* ইসমাইল আলী | ২০১৬-০৪-৩০ ইং
inShare
*ভারত থেকে প্রথম চালানে ২০টি ব্রড গেজ যাত্রীবাহী কোচ দেশে পৌঁছে গত ২২ মার্চ। এক মাসের বেশি সময় পেরিয়ে গেলেও কোচগুলোর লোড টেস্ট (যাত্রী ধারণক্ষমতা পরীক্ষা) হয়নি। এজন্য প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতিও সরবরাহ করেনি নির্মাতা প্রতিষ্ঠান ভারতের রাইটস লিমিটেড।* ফলে চালু করা যাচ্ছে না লাল-সবুজ কোচের নতুন ট্রেন।
দ্বিতীয় চালানে ৪ এপ্রিল দেশে আসে আরো ২০টি কোচ। একই অবস্থা সেগুলোরও। সবগুলো কোচই বসে আছে রেলওয়ের সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপে।
ভারত থেকে ১২০টি ব্রড গেজ কোচ কেনায় গত বছর জানুয়ারিতে চুক্তি করে রেলওয়ে। এর আওতায় প্রথম চালানে সরবরাহ করা ২০টি কোচের মধ্যে শোভন চেয়ার আটটি, এসি বার্থ ও এসি চেয়ার নয়টি এবং পাওয়ার কার ও গার্ড ব্রেক তিনটি। দ্বিতীয় চালানেও একই ধরনের নয়টি এসি, আটটি নন-এসি ও তিনটি পাওয়ার কার বগি আসে। দর্শনা স্থলবন্দর থেকে কোচগুলো দেশে প্রবেশের পর সরাসরি নেয়া হয় সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপে।
পরিকল্পনা অনুসারে, ২০ দিনের মধ্যে নতুন কোচগুলোর ট্রায়াল রান (পরীক্ষামূলক চলাচল) ও ধারণক্ষমতা পরীক্ষা সম্পন্ন করার কথা। পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষা শেষে পহেলা বৈশাখ (১৪ এপ্রিল) কোচগুলো দিয়ে ঢাকা-রাজশাহী ট্রেন চলাচল উদ্বোধন করার কথা ছিল। কিন্তু এখনো কোচগুলোর পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষা সম্পন্ন হয়নি। ফলে কবে নাগাদ নতুন ব্রড গেজ কোচ চালু করা যাবে তা এখনো নিশ্চিত নয়।
সূত্র জানায়, *রাইটসের প্রতিনিধিদের অনুপস্থিতিতেই সম্প্রতি প্রথম চালানের ২০টি কোচের ট্রায়াল রান সম্পন্ন হয়। এজন্য সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপ থেকে সিরাজগঞ্জের উল্লাপাড়া পর্যন্ত কোচগুলো চালানো হয়। তবে ১০০ কিলোমিটার গতিতে চালানোয় কোচগুলো থেকে প্রচণ্ড শব্দ হয়। যদিও এগুলোর ডিজাইন স্পিড ধরা হয়েছে ১২০ কিলোমিটার। এছাড়া লোড টেস্টের জন্য প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতি এখনো সরবরাহ করেনি রাইটস লিমিটেড। এতে লোড টেস্ট শুরু করা যাচ্ছে না।*
যদিও* ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ১০ এপ্রিল দেশে আসা ১৫টি কোচের সঙ্গে প্রয়োজনীয় সব ধরনের যন্ত্রপাতি পাঠিয়েছে দেশটির নির্মাতা প্রতিষ্ঠান ইনকা-পিটি ইন্ডাস্ট্রিজ। প্রথম চালানে ১৫টি মিটার গেজ কোচের মধ্যে রয়েছে ১১টি শোভন চেয়ার, দুটি চেয়ার কোচ, খাবারের গাড়ি ও গার্ডব্রেক, একটি পাওয়ার কার এবং একটি প্রথম শ্রেণীর কোচ। ট্রায়াল রান ও লোড টেস্ট শেষে সেগুলো এখন চলাচলের জন্য প্রস্তুত। শিগগিরই ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম রুটে নতুন বিরতিহীন ট্রেনের মাধ্যমে কোচগুলো চালুর পরিকল্পনা রয়েছে।*
জানতে চাইলে *ভারতীয় ১২০ কোচ ক্রয় প্রকল্পের পরিচালক ও বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের চিফ মেকানিক্যাল ইঞ্জিনিয়ার (পশ্চিমাঞ্চল) মো. ইফতেখার হোসেন বণিক বার্তাকে বলেন, প্রথমে কোচগুলোর লোড টেস্ট করায় সম্মত হয়নি রাইটস লিমিটেড। *এজন্য ঊর্ধ্বতন কর্তৃপক্ষের সঙ্গে যোগাযোগ করা হয়েছে। পরে কয়েক দফা অনুরোধের পর এগুলোর লোড টেস্টে সম্মত হয় তারা। এজন্য প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতি শিগগিরই বাংলাদেশে পাঠাবে ভারতীয় কোম্পানিটি। এর পর কোচগুলোর পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষা সম্পন্ন হবে।
সংশ্লিষ্টরা জানান, নতুন কোচ বা ইঞ্জিন কেনার পর সবসময়ই লোড টেস্ট শেষে সেগুলো গ্রহণ করা হয়। ভারতের ক্ষেত্রেও চুক্তিতে তা-ই ছিল। কিন্তু হঠাত্ তা করতে অসম্মতি জানায় তারা। এতে নতুন কোচ পড়ে থাকায় সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপে নিয়মিত মেরামত কাজ বিঘ্নিত হচ্ছে। কারণ ওয়ার্কশপে প্রচুর জায়গা দখল করে আছে নতুন কোচগুলো।
এদিকে ভারতের সরবরাহকৃত নতুন কোচের মান নিয়েও প্রশ্ন উঠেছে। *স্টেইনলেস স্টিলের বলা হলেও বাস্তবে এগুলো তুলনামূলক কম দামের ও নিম্নমানের বলে জানান সংশ্লিষ্টরা। কেউ কেউ কোচগুলোকে স্টেইনলেস স্টিলের পরিবর্তে ভারতীয় স্টিলের বলছেন। এতে কোচগুলোর সর্বোচ্চ আয়ুষ্কাল ৮০ বছর ধরা হলেও কত বছর সেবা পাওয়া যাবে, তা নিয়ে সন্দিহান রেলওয়ের মেকানিক্যাল বিভাগের প্রকৌশলীরা।*
তবে কোচের মান নিয়ে কোনো সংশয় নেই বলে মনে করেন বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের অতিরিক্ত মহাপরিচালক (রোলিং স্টক) মো. শামসুজ্জামান। তিনি বলেন, কোচগুলো স্টেইনলেস স্টিলের হওয়ায় গুণগত মান নিয়ে কোনো ধরনের সন্দেহের অবকাশ নেই। এছাড়া নির্মাণকালে রেলওয়ে পশ্চিমাঞ্চলের অতিরিক্ত চিফ মেকানিক্যাল ইঞ্জিনিয়ারের নেতৃত্বে একটি টিম ভারতে এক মাস অবস্থান করে। তাদের তত্ত্বাবধানে কোচগুলো নির্মাণ করা হয়েছে। ফলে সঠিকভাবে ও সঠিক মানের কোচই সরবরাহ করা হয়েছে।
যোগাযোগ করা হলে *রেলওয়ের অতিরিক্ত চিফ মেকানিক্যাল ইঞ্জিনিয়ারের (পশ্চিম) ফকির মোহাম্মদ মহিউদ্দিন বলেন, কোচ নির্মাণকালে এক মাস ভারতে অবস্থান করলেও রাইটসের কারখানা থেকে অনেক দূরে ছিল হোটেল। এছাড়া সবসময় কারখানা পরিদর্শনের সুযোগও ছিল না। তবে কোচের মান নিয়ে কোনো সংশয় নেই বলে জানান তিনি।*
উল্লেখ্য, ভারত থেকে* ১২০টি ব্রড গেজ কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় হচ্ছে প্রায় ৬২৪ কোটি টাকা। এতে কোচপ্রতি ব্যয় হচ্ছে গড়ে ৫ কোটি ২০ লাখ টাকা।* আর *ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ৫০টি ব্রড গেজ কোচ কেনায় কোচপ্রতি ব্যয় হয় গড়ে ৪ কোটি ৩৫ লাখ টাকা।* পাশাপাশি *ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ১০০টি মিটার গেজ কোচও কেনা হচ্ছে। এতে গড়ে ব্যয় হচ্ছে কোচপ্রতি ৩ কোটি ৪৫ লাখ টাকা*। সব মিলিয়ে ১৫০টি কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় পড়বে ৫৬২ কোটি ১৪ লাখ টাকা। এগুলো কেনায় ২০১৪ সালের নভেম্বরে চুক্তি করা হয়।

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> New Railway equipment for BR.
> 
> Meter Gauge DEMU (China)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR flagship train Shuborna Express toward Dhaka. (Meter Gauge Chinese coach + Korean Loco )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coverage of Indian LHB coach order from Bangladesh in Indian Media (largest ever at RUPEES 370 CRORES)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian Coach order as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What amazes me is that the BR gandoos never even 'thought' about ToT while contemplating these humongous orders. These people don't deserve anything less than a summary full-labor jail term for the graft they committed..
> 
> By the way the Indian coaches cost BDT 1 million more (each) compared to Indonesian coaches. Also, since Indonesia is a fellow Muslim country we should buy from them in the future....
> 
> Local press comments about sub-par quality in Indian coaches....
> 
> *এক মাস ধরে ওয়ার্কশপে ভারতের নতুন কোচ* ইসমাইল আলী | ২০১৬-০৪-৩০ ইং
> inShare
> *ভারত থেকে প্রথম চালানে ২০টি ব্রড গেজ যাত্রীবাহী কোচ দেশে পৌঁছে গত ২২ মার্চ। এক মাসের বেশি সময় পেরিয়ে গেলেও কোচগুলোর লোড টেস্ট (যাত্রী ধারণক্ষমতা পরীক্ষা) হয়নি। এজন্য প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতিও সরবরাহ করেনি নির্মাতা প্রতিষ্ঠান ভারতের রাইটস লিমিটেড।* ফলে চালু করা যাচ্ছে না লাল-সবুজ কোচের নতুন ট্রেন।
> দ্বিতীয় চালানে ৪ এপ্রিল দেশে আসে আরো ২০টি কোচ। একই অবস্থা সেগুলোরও। সবগুলো কোচই বসে আছে রেলওয়ের সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপে।
> ভারত থেকে ১২০টি ব্রড গেজ কোচ কেনায় গত বছর জানুয়ারিতে চুক্তি করে রেলওয়ে। এর আওতায় প্রথম চালানে সরবরাহ করা ২০টি কোচের মধ্যে শোভন চেয়ার আটটি, এসি বার্থ ও এসি চেয়ার নয়টি এবং পাওয়ার কার ও গার্ড ব্রেক তিনটি। দ্বিতীয় চালানেও একই ধরনের নয়টি এসি, আটটি নন-এসি ও তিনটি পাওয়ার কার বগি আসে। দর্শনা স্থলবন্দর থেকে কোচগুলো দেশে প্রবেশের পর সরাসরি নেয়া হয় সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপে।
> পরিকল্পনা অনুসারে, ২০ দিনের মধ্যে নতুন কোচগুলোর ট্রায়াল রান (পরীক্ষামূলক চলাচল) ও ধারণক্ষমতা পরীক্ষা সম্পন্ন করার কথা। পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষা শেষে পহেলা বৈশাখ (১৪ এপ্রিল) কোচগুলো দিয়ে ঢাকা-রাজশাহী ট্রেন চলাচল উদ্বোধন করার কথা ছিল। কিন্তু এখনো কোচগুলোর পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষা সম্পন্ন হয়নি। ফলে কবে নাগাদ নতুন ব্রড গেজ কোচ চালু করা যাবে তা এখনো নিশ্চিত নয়।
> সূত্র জানায়, *রাইটসের প্রতিনিধিদের অনুপস্থিতিতেই সম্প্রতি প্রথম চালানের ২০টি কোচের ট্রায়াল রান সম্পন্ন হয়। এজন্য সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপ থেকে সিরাজগঞ্জের উল্লাপাড়া পর্যন্ত কোচগুলো চালানো হয়। তবে ১০০ কিলোমিটার গতিতে চালানোয় কোচগুলো থেকে প্রচণ্ড শব্দ হয়। যদিও এগুলোর ডিজাইন স্পিড ধরা হয়েছে ১২০ কিলোমিটার। এছাড়া লোড টেস্টের জন্য প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতি এখনো সরবরাহ করেনি রাইটস লিমিটেড। এতে লোড টেস্ট শুরু করা যাচ্ছে না।*
> যদিও* ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ১০ এপ্রিল দেশে আসা ১৫টি কোচের সঙ্গে প্রয়োজনীয় সব ধরনের যন্ত্রপাতি পাঠিয়েছে দেশটির নির্মাতা প্রতিষ্ঠান ইনকা-পিটি ইন্ডাস্ট্রিজ। প্রথম চালানে ১৫টি মিটার গেজ কোচের মধ্যে রয়েছে ১১টি শোভন চেয়ার, দুটি চেয়ার কোচ, খাবারের গাড়ি ও গার্ডব্রেক, একটি পাওয়ার কার এবং একটি প্রথম শ্রেণীর কোচ। ট্রায়াল রান ও লোড টেস্ট শেষে সেগুলো এখন চলাচলের জন্য প্রস্তুত। শিগগিরই ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম রুটে নতুন বিরতিহীন ট্রেনের মাধ্যমে কোচগুলো চালুর পরিকল্পনা রয়েছে।*
> জানতে চাইলে *ভারতীয় ১২০ কোচ ক্রয় প্রকল্পের পরিচালক ও বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের চিফ মেকানিক্যাল ইঞ্জিনিয়ার (পশ্চিমাঞ্চল) মো. ইফতেখার হোসেন বণিক বার্তাকে বলেন, প্রথমে কোচগুলোর লোড টেস্ট করায় সম্মত হয়নি রাইটস লিমিটেড। *এজন্য ঊর্ধ্বতন কর্তৃপক্ষের সঙ্গে যোগাযোগ করা হয়েছে। পরে কয়েক দফা অনুরোধের পর এগুলোর লোড টেস্টে সম্মত হয় তারা। এজন্য প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতি শিগগিরই বাংলাদেশে পাঠাবে ভারতীয় কোম্পানিটি। এর পর কোচগুলোর পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষা সম্পন্ন হবে।
> সংশ্লিষ্টরা জানান, নতুন কোচ বা ইঞ্জিন কেনার পর সবসময়ই লোড টেস্ট শেষে সেগুলো গ্রহণ করা হয়। ভারতের ক্ষেত্রেও চুক্তিতে তা-ই ছিল। কিন্তু হঠাত্ তা করতে অসম্মতি জানায় তারা। এতে নতুন কোচ পড়ে থাকায় সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপে নিয়মিত মেরামত কাজ বিঘ্নিত হচ্ছে। কারণ ওয়ার্কশপে প্রচুর জায়গা দখল করে আছে নতুন কোচগুলো।
> এদিকে ভারতের সরবরাহকৃত নতুন কোচের মান নিয়েও প্রশ্ন উঠেছে। *স্টেইনলেস স্টিলের বলা হলেও বাস্তবে এগুলো তুলনামূলক কম দামের ও নিম্নমানের বলে জানান সংশ্লিষ্টরা। কেউ কেউ কোচগুলোকে স্টেইনলেস স্টিলের পরিবর্তে ভারতীয় স্টিলের বলছেন। এতে কোচগুলোর সর্বোচ্চ আয়ুষ্কাল ৮০ বছর ধরা হলেও কত বছর সেবা পাওয়া যাবে, তা নিয়ে সন্দিহান রেলওয়ের মেকানিক্যাল বিভাগের প্রকৌশলীরা।*
> তবে কোচের মান নিয়ে কোনো সংশয় নেই বলে মনে করেন বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের অতিরিক্ত মহাপরিচালক (রোলিং স্টক) মো. শামসুজ্জামান। তিনি বলেন, কোচগুলো স্টেইনলেস স্টিলের হওয়ায় গুণগত মান নিয়ে কোনো ধরনের সন্দেহের অবকাশ নেই। এছাড়া নির্মাণকালে রেলওয়ে পশ্চিমাঞ্চলের অতিরিক্ত চিফ মেকানিক্যাল ইঞ্জিনিয়ারের নেতৃত্বে একটি টিম ভারতে এক মাস অবস্থান করে। তাদের তত্ত্বাবধানে কোচগুলো নির্মাণ করা হয়েছে। ফলে সঠিকভাবে ও সঠিক মানের কোচই সরবরাহ করা হয়েছে।
> যোগাযোগ করা হলে *রেলওয়ের অতিরিক্ত চিফ মেকানিক্যাল ইঞ্জিনিয়ারের (পশ্চিম) ফকির মোহাম্মদ মহিউদ্দিন বলেন, কোচ নির্মাণকালে এক মাস ভারতে অবস্থান করলেও রাইটসের কারখানা থেকে অনেক দূরে ছিল হোটেল। এছাড়া সবসময় কারখানা পরিদর্শনের সুযোগও ছিল না। তবে কোচের মান নিয়ে কোনো সংশয় নেই বলে জানান তিনি।*
> উল্লেখ্য, ভারত থেকে* ১২০টি ব্রড গেজ কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় হচ্ছে প্রায় ৬২৪ কোটি টাকা। এতে কোচপ্রতি ব্যয় হচ্ছে গড়ে ৫ কোটি ২০ লাখ টাকা।* আর *ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ৫০টি ব্রড গেজ কোচ কেনায় কোচপ্রতি ব্যয় হয় গড়ে ৪ কোটি ৩৫ লাখ টাকা।* পাশাপাশি *ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ১০০টি মিটার গেজ কোচও কেনা হচ্ছে। এতে গড়ে ব্যয় হচ্ছে কোচপ্রতি ৩ কোটি ৪৫ লাখ টাকা*। সব মিলিয়ে ১৫০টি কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় পড়বে ৫৬২ কোটি ১৪ লাখ টাকা। এগুলো কেনায় ২০১৪ সালের নভেম্বরে চুক্তি করা হয়।


যতগুলা মিটারগেজ কোচ এর অর্ডার ছিলো সব বাতিল হইসে,ওদের মিটারগেজ কোচ নাকি খুবি নিম্নমানের? চীন অথবা ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে কেনার কথাবার্তা চলতেসে এখন!

বিডিনিউজ এর একটা রিপোর্টে পড়লাম মাস কয়েক আগে কিন্তু লিংক্টা খুঁজে পাচ্ছিনা আর!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot




----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> যতগুলা মিটারগেজ কোচ এর অর্ডার ছিলো সব বাতিল হইসে,ওদের মিটারগেজ কোচ নাকি খুবি নিম্নমানের? চীন অথবা ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে কেনার কথাবার্তা চলতেসে এখন!
> 
> বিডিনিউজ এর একটা রিপোর্টে পড়লাম মাস কয়েক আগে কিন্তু লিংক্টা খুঁজে পাচ্ছিনা আর!



হ্যাঁ আমরা হয় চীন বা ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে কিনতে হবে . বিবেচনা খরচ এবং মান হিসেবে ভাল.


----------



## Rokto14

Bilal9 said:


> হ্যাঁ আমরা হয় চীন বা ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে কিনতে হবে . বিবেচনা খরচ এবং মান হিসেবে ভাল.


China-r kon company? CRC naki onno company theke kinbe?


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> *এক মাস ধরে ওয়ার্কশপে ভারতের নতুন কোচ* ইসমাইল আলী | ২০১৬-০৪-৩০ ইং
> inShare
> *ভারত থেকে প্রথম চালানে ২০টি ব্রড গেজ যাত্রীবাহী কোচ দেশে পৌঁছে গত ২২ মার্চ। এক মাসের বেশি সময় পেরিয়ে গেলেও কোচগুলোর লোড টেস্ট (যাত্রী ধারণক্ষমতা পরীক্ষা) হয়নি। এজন্য প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতিও সরবরাহ করেনি নির্মাতা প্রতিষ্ঠান ভারতের রাইটস লিমিটেড।* ফলে চালু করা যাচ্ছে না লাল-সবুজ কোচের নতুন ট্রেন।
> দ্বিতীয় চালানে ৪ এপ্রিল দেশে আসে আরো ২০টি কোচ। একই অবস্থা সেগুলোরও। সবগুলো কোচই বসে আছে রেলওয়ের সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপে।
> ভারত থেকে ১২০টি ব্রড গেজ কোচ কেনায় গত বছর জানুয়ারিতে চুক্তি করে রেলওয়ে। এর আওতায় প্রথম চালানে সরবরাহ করা ২০টি কোচের মধ্যে শোভন চেয়ার আটটি, এসি বার্থ ও এসি চেয়ার নয়টি এবং পাওয়ার কার ও গার্ড ব্রেক তিনটি। দ্বিতীয় চালানেও একই ধরনের নয়টি এসি, আটটি নন-এসি ও তিনটি পাওয়ার কার বগি আসে। দর্শনা স্থলবন্দর থেকে কোচগুলো দেশে প্রবেশের পর সরাসরি নেয়া হয় সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপে।
> পরিকল্পনা অনুসারে, ২০ দিনের মধ্যে নতুন কোচগুলোর ট্রায়াল রান (পরীক্ষামূলক চলাচল) ও ধারণক্ষমতা পরীক্ষা সম্পন্ন করার কথা। পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষা শেষে পহেলা বৈশাখ (১৪ এপ্রিল) কোচগুলো দিয়ে ঢাকা-রাজশাহী ট্রেন চলাচল উদ্বোধন করার কথা ছিল। কিন্তু এখনো কোচগুলোর পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষা সম্পন্ন হয়নি। ফলে কবে নাগাদ নতুন ব্রড গেজ কোচ চালু করা যাবে তা এখনো নিশ্চিত নয়।
> সূত্র জানায়, *রাইটসের প্রতিনিধিদের অনুপস্থিতিতেই সম্প্রতি প্রথম চালানের ২০টি কোচের ট্রায়াল রান সম্পন্ন হয়। এজন্য সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপ থেকে সিরাজগঞ্জের উল্লাপাড়া পর্যন্ত কোচগুলো চালানো হয়। তবে ১০০ কিলোমিটার গতিতে চালানোয় কোচগুলো থেকে প্রচণ্ড শব্দ হয়। যদিও এগুলোর ডিজাইন স্পিড ধরা হয়েছে ১২০ কিলোমিটার। এছাড়া লোড টেস্টের জন্য প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতি এখনো সরবরাহ করেনি রাইটস লিমিটেড। এতে লোড টেস্ট শুরু করা যাচ্ছে না।*
> যদিও* ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ১০ এপ্রিল দেশে আসা ১৫টি কোচের সঙ্গে প্রয়োজনীয় সব ধরনের যন্ত্রপাতি পাঠিয়েছে দেশটির নির্মাতা প্রতিষ্ঠান ইনকা-পিটি ইন্ডাস্ট্রিজ। প্রথম চালানে ১৫টি মিটার গেজ কোচের মধ্যে রয়েছে ১১টি শোভন চেয়ার, দুটি চেয়ার কোচ, খাবারের গাড়ি ও গার্ডব্রেক, একটি পাওয়ার কার এবং একটি প্রথম শ্রেণীর কোচ। ট্রায়াল রান ও লোড টেস্ট শেষে সেগুলো এখন চলাচলের জন্য প্রস্তুত। শিগগিরই ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম রুটে নতুন বিরতিহীন ট্রেনের মাধ্যমে কোচগুলো চালুর পরিকল্পনা রয়েছে।*
> জানতে চাইলে *ভারতীয় ১২০ কোচ ক্রয় প্রকল্পের পরিচালক ও বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের চিফ মেকানিক্যাল ইঞ্জিনিয়ার (পশ্চিমাঞ্চল) মো. ইফতেখার হোসেন বণিক বার্তাকে বলেন, প্রথমে কোচগুলোর লোড টেস্ট করায় সম্মত হয়নি রাইটস লিমিটেড। *এজন্য ঊর্ধ্বতন কর্তৃপক্ষের সঙ্গে যোগাযোগ করা হয়েছে। পরে কয়েক দফা অনুরোধের পর এগুলোর লোড টেস্টে সম্মত হয় তারা। এজন্য প্রয়োজনীয় যন্ত্রপাতি শিগগিরই বাংলাদেশে পাঠাবে ভারতীয় কোম্পানিটি। এর পর কোচগুলোর পরীক্ষা-নিরীক্ষা সম্পন্ন হবে।
> সংশ্লিষ্টরা জানান, নতুন কোচ বা ইঞ্জিন কেনার পর সবসময়ই লোড টেস্ট শেষে সেগুলো গ্রহণ করা হয়। ভারতের ক্ষেত্রেও চুক্তিতে তা-ই ছিল। কিন্তু হঠাত্ তা করতে অসম্মতি জানায় তারা। এতে নতুন কোচ পড়ে থাকায় সৈয়দপুর ওয়ার্কশপে নিয়মিত মেরামত কাজ বিঘ্নিত হচ্ছে। কারণ ওয়ার্কশপে প্রচুর জায়গা দখল করে আছে নতুন কোচগুলো।
> এদিকে ভারতের সরবরাহকৃত নতুন কোচের মান নিয়েও প্রশ্ন উঠেছে। *স্টেইনলেস স্টিলের বলা হলেও বাস্তবে এগুলো তুলনামূলক কম দামের ও নিম্নমানের বলে জানান সংশ্লিষ্টরা। কেউ কেউ কোচগুলোকে স্টেইনলেস স্টিলের পরিবর্তে ভারতীয় স্টিলের বলছেন। এতে কোচগুলোর সর্বোচ্চ আয়ুষ্কাল ৮০ বছর ধরা হলেও কত বছর সেবা পাওয়া যাবে, তা নিয়ে সন্দিহান রেলওয়ের মেকানিক্যাল বিভাগের প্রকৌশলীরা।*
> তবে কোচের মান নিয়ে কোনো সংশয় নেই বলে মনে করেন বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের অতিরিক্ত মহাপরিচালক (রোলিং স্টক) মো. শামসুজ্জামান। তিনি বলেন, কোচগুলো স্টেইনলেস স্টিলের হওয়ায় গুণগত মান নিয়ে কোনো ধরনের সন্দেহের অবকাশ নেই। এছাড়া নির্মাণকালে রেলওয়ে পশ্চিমাঞ্চলের অতিরিক্ত চিফ মেকানিক্যাল ইঞ্জিনিয়ারের নেতৃত্বে একটি টিম ভারতে এক মাস অবস্থান করে। তাদের তত্ত্বাবধানে কোচগুলো নির্মাণ করা হয়েছে। ফলে সঠিকভাবে ও সঠিক মানের কোচই সরবরাহ করা হয়েছে।
> যোগাযোগ করা হলে *রেলওয়ের অতিরিক্ত চিফ মেকানিক্যাল ইঞ্জিনিয়ারের (পশ্চিম) ফকির মোহাম্মদ মহিউদ্দিন বলেন, কোচ নির্মাণকালে এক মাস ভারতে অবস্থান করলেও রাইটসের কারখানা থেকে অনেক দূরে ছিল হোটেল। এছাড়া সবসময় কারখানা পরিদর্শনের সুযোগও ছিল না। তবে কোচের মান নিয়ে কোনো সংশয় নেই বলে জানান তিনি।*
> উল্লেখ্য, ভারত থেকে* ১২০টি ব্রড গেজ কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় হচ্ছে প্রায় ৬২৪ কোটি টাকা। এতে কোচপ্রতি ব্যয় হচ্ছে গড়ে ৫ কোটি ২০ লাখ টাকা।* আর *ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ৫০টি ব্রড গেজ কোচ কেনায় কোচপ্রতি ব্যয় হয় গড়ে ৪ কোটি ৩৫ লাখ টাকা।* পাশাপাশি *ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ১০০টি মিটার গেজ কোচও কেনা হচ্ছে। এতে গড়ে ব্যয় হচ্ছে কোচপ্রতি ৩ কোটি ৪৫ লাখ টাকা*। সব মিলিয়ে ১৫০টি কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় পড়বে ৫৬২ কোটি ১৪ লাখ টাকা। এগুলো কেনায় ২০১৪ সালের নভেম্বরে চুক্তি করা হয়।





Roybot said:


>


read it, chi chi chi. taka halal kore kha bhai


----------



## Roybot

BDforever said:


> read it, chi chi chi. taka halal kore kha bhai





Bilal9 said:


> What amazes me is that the BR gandoos never even 'thought' about ToT while contemplating these humongous orders. These people don't deserve anything less than a summary full-labor jail term for the graft they committed..
> 
> By the way the Indian coaches cost BDT 1 million more (each) compared to Indonesian coaches. Also, since Indonesia is a fellow Muslim country we should buy from them in the future....
> 
> Local press comments about sub-par quality in Indian coaches....



More lies.

120 Indian LHB broad gauge coaches were bought for Tk 425. This included, "17 air conditioned first class, 17 AC chair cars, 34 non-AC chair cars with pantry, 33 non-AC chair cars with prayer room and 19 power car coaches".

Now mind you, broad gauge coaches have higher capacity than meter gauge ones. *On an average, each Indian coach cost TK 3.54 Crore.*

http://www.thedailystar.net/backpage/bangladesh-import-120-railway-coaches-india-415249

The Indonesian contract was worth Tk 562 Crore. This included 100 meter gauge and 50 broad gauge coaches, all of which have a lower maximum permissible speed compared to the Indian coaches. "The broad-gauge batch includes four sleeping cars, four first-class coaches, 25 non-air-conditioned saloons, eight dining cars, and five generator cars. The metre-gauge batch comprises 13 air-conditioned standard-class sleeping cars, six first-class sleepers, 24 executive cars, 36 non-air conditioned economy coaches, 13 dining cars, and eight generator cars."

*The average price of Indonesian coach is Tk 3.74 Crore, 2/3rd of which are lower capacity meter gauge coaches. *

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/rolling-stock/bangladesh-railways-orders-150-coaches.html

As for the teething issues with the Indian coaches, that's expected given then poor condition of Bangladesh railway tracks. Even the Chinese coaches/DEMU faced similar issues in their initial days.

*Dhaka happy with first batch of Indian coaches*

http://www.thedailystar.net/city/dhaka-happy-first-batch-indian-coaches-1201537

*"The first consignment have been tested by our experts…Everything is satisfactory as agreed with the Indian company," said Md Feroz Salah Uddin, railways secretary. *"Our rail coaches are old and can't be repaired properly due to the shortage of coaches. Once new carriages are added, we will be able to repair the old ones thoroughly and then the service will increase significantly," he added. Consignment from Indonesia has already been shipped, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Roybot said:


> all of which have a lower maximum permissible speed compared to the Indian coaches.



It says right there in plain Bengali that Indian coach manufacturer falsified the 'maximum permissible speed'. Typical dhokeybaji as usual - this time by the famed Indian govt. railway 'consultant' *RITES*. They should changed their name to *WRONGS* as in how many ways to *WRONG *foreign buyers and how to destroy India's foreign reputation of products (if there is any). They actually don't care about exports to Bangladesh because they don't really expect repeat orders but then we are the Gandoos that place repeat orders with these schmucks time and again to get screwed over...a few Takas in bribes to Bangladesh govt. officials is all it takes and Indians know it exceedingly well.

For those readers not familiar with Bengali - here goes.....

1. RITES was asked for load testing equipment for testing of the Indian-supplied coaches (BG at first) after delivery - they initially refused. Mind you - they are bound by contract to do this and their office is a few hundred miles across the border. By contract RITES was supposed to complete load testing within twenty days of delivery. This is called breach-of-contract Bhartiya style as usual. They don't give a rat's you-know-what about it....

2. The BG LHB Indian coaches are being stored before delivery to BR at the Saidpur Railway workshops. They are taking up a huge amount of space utilized for other purposes, causing logistical problems.

Due to the lack of response from RITES - twenty BG LHB Indian coaches of various types were finally trial-run and load-tested by BR itself from Saidpur Railway workshop to Ullapara Junction. The coaches were all heavily noisy and problematic with the high-speed bogies (wheel undercarriage system) - even at the rather low speed of 100 KM, much less than the claimed 'high' speed of 120 KM. The speed rating is an Indian smokescreen (as usual) to charge extra money which is wholly unwarranted. In Bangladesh 100 KM speeds (60 MPH) on level ground is very common on rail tracks.

3. Even after a delay of six months and after repeated official requests (as of this writing) RITES is yet to supply the load-testing equipment, without which (a customary test required for all newly supplied coaches and locos) equipment cannot be commissioned onto the revenue-earning trackage.

4. There is now serious doubt that the stainless steel supplied with the coaches is really stainless steel. Some people are calling it 'Indian steel' rather than Stainless. It has been found to be much lower quality than the specification agreed upon during the tender process. As a result, the life of the coaches will be halved compared to the expected (and paid for) 80 years or so.

The people of Bangladesh have been royally screwed over by Indian Govt, once more.

Indonesian products are never this bad, they don't believe in haramkhori....

New Meter Gauge coaches








Roybot said:


> As for the teething issues with the Indian coaches, that's expected given then poor condition of Bangladesh railway tracks. Even the Chinese coaches/DEMU faced similar issues in their initial days.



What BS is this?? The mainline trackage is mostly less than five years old, dual gauge, on concrete sleepers and uses clips to attach track. At the behest of the Indian Govt. our govt. has converted most of the mainline trackage to dual gauge (at great expense of its own, no less), so trains can pass from Calcutta to Agartala etc. Some of the track is even imported from India. Could the poor condition be because of the quality of the Indian track??

See below for condition of Bangladesh trackage. Poor by whose standards?? And this is not even mainline trackage....








Roybot said:


> "The first consignment have been tested by our experts…Everything is satisfactory as agreed with the Indian company," said Md Feroz Salah Uddin, railways secretary.



Railway bigwigs like this a**hole are always on Indian 'haram' payroll. But Indians can't always bribe everyone (the engineers in this case). The truth will prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Lighting rural Bangladesh with rooftop solar & carbon credits*
*



*
In the village of Aharkandhi in northeastern Bangladesh, life has changed since homeowners began installing solar panels on their roofs. At night, families gather at the local grocery store to watch TV, which boosts business. Children study longer than before.

This is due in part to a World Bank-financed electrification project to promote off-grid electricity in rural communities. This year, the project became the first renewable energy program in Bangladesh to be issued carbon credits for lowering greenhouse gas emissions and the world's first Programme of Activities for solar home systems under the UNFCCC’s Clean Development Mechanism (CDM) to generate carbon credits.

With access to electricity, people are finding new ways to increase their income, and the word is spreading quickly across villages.

Mujib, a shopkeeper, saw his income increase by 1,000 Tk per month (about US$13), and his evening business grew after his solar home system was installed.

After Hajra installed solar panels, she was able to power five lights so her children could study, a TV, and a mobile phone charger that allows her to keep in touch with her husband, a laborer. Previously, she used kerosene, and she remembers the fumes that filled her house.

This is one of the fastest growing renewable energy programs in the world – to date, more than 3.5 million solar home systems have been installed in rural Bangladesh, creating 70,000 direct jobs. 

*Bolstering financing through carbon credits*

Solar power is helping to green Bangladesh’s energy mix. Renewable energy accounts for less than 1 percent of the country’s energy generation, but the government aims to have 10 percent of its national grid powered by renewable energy by 2020. Adding solar panels to rural homes is an important part of the country’s sustainable development strategy.

In addition to providing energy, the solar home systems are reducing greenhouse gas emissions and earning carbon credits by reducing the use of kerosene lamps for lighting and diesel generators that had been used to charge batteries.

The program is projected to deliver 1.1 million Certified Emission Reductions, or carbon credits, by 2016, issued under the CDM. The carbon credits are sold to the World Bank’s Community Development Carbon Fund, generating a revenue stream that is shared by the companies involved in financing, installing and servicing the solar panels to expand the program.

It is also the first solar home system Programme of Activities under the UN’s Clean Development Mechanism to generate carbon credits. As an approved Programme of Activities, it is able to combine 13 similar projects under one country-wide umbrella program, lowering transaction costs and creating the possibility to add similar projects in the future in a simplified process.

*The sun provides light in rural Bangladesh*

Benefits of solar panels abound. Communities are reporting a significant increase in the quality of life thanks to better, safer, and cheaper lighting and the ability to power electrical appliances, cell phones, TVs, and radios. Remote and poor families can now hear weather forecasts on the radio and watch the news on small TVs, which becomes more than just a luxury in a country that frequently faces severe weather.

Night lights are improving safety in the dark, especially for women and children. Replacing conventional kerosene lamps and their toxic fumes helps reduce indoor air pollution, fire hazards, and health risks such as respiratory diseases. And the solar panel industry is booming, including employing Bangladeshi women.

*Solar panel subsidies help the poor*

The solar panels are subsidized by the Infrastructure Development Company, Ltd. (IDCOL), a state-owned financial institution that provides families with grants and credits to pay for part of the cost and provide electricity in a country where only 60 percent of the population and about 42 percent of rural households haves access to electricity. Around 13 million rural households still live without power. Even those connected to the grid experience black-outs during peak hours because electricity supply can’t keep up with demand.

Installing solar panels has become a reliable and increasingly financially viable solution for more Bangladeshis. A 20 watt-peak system costs about US$150, which is paid by the users over three years and provides enough electricity to power two lights and one mobile charger. Bangladeshis even in the most rural areas rely on cell phones. 

Overcoming the affordability barrier has been crucial in allowing for a widespread adoption of solar home systems. The cost of solar panels has come down over time, and today there is a growing trend for very small, 10 watt-peak panels, allowing poorer households gain access to electricity. 

The Bangladesh program is one of the most successful solar home system programs in the world. It's a model that is bringing cheaper and more reliable electricity to remote areas of the country and has potential to go beyond Bangladesh to be scaled up in other developing countries.

*Almost 400,000 carbon credits were issued for the Bangladesh Solar Homes Systems Program of Activities (POA), generated by 12 individual programs owned by Grameen Shakti (the largest Partner Organization) and IDCOL (the coordinating managing entity).*

*This is the biggest-ever issuance for a POA in a least developed country, and the largest issuance in Bangladesh to date.* 

The World Bank Group’s Community Development Carbon Fund provided support through technical assistance and is purchasing the carbon credits, creating a revenue stream for the program.

As I wrote in the blog above, this program provides access to electricity and jobs in poor rural communities by installing solar panels on the roofs of homes and small businesses. Under this POA, 2.8 million solar home systems have been installed, benefitting over 9 million people.




Rokto14 said:


> China-r kon company? CRC naki onno company theke kinbe?



Tangshan Railway Vehicle Co. Ltd.

http://english.cri.cn/6909/2011/08/04/2821s652007.htm

*Google Street View adds more location of Bangladesh*

Following the launch of Dhaka, Chittagong and Khulna on Street View last year, one can now explore even more of Bangladesh on Street View with yesterday’s launch of new imagery from Barisal, Rajshahi, Sylhet and Rangpur, as well as 89 new special collects.

From the winding rivers in the south, to the lush greenery of the north, this new collection gives you a way to see the beauty, history and diversity of Bangladesh right from the palm of your hand, according to Google Street View.

Home to magnificent architecture spanning thousands of years, you can explore Bangladesh’s Mughal heritage at Dhaka’s Lalbagh Fort, see a blend of Mughal and European design at Curzon Hall, or take a walk around the ancient Paharpur Badalgachhi Upazila. 

One of the world’s most important tea production countries, you can now can see for yourself how the perfect brew is grown at the Bangladeshi Tea Research Institute in Sylhet. 

Continue your adventures in nature by walking along the world’s longest unbroken beach at St Martin’s Island, or by checking out some of the exotic and rare plants at the botanical gardens in Dhaka.

We hope that visiting Bangladesh with Google Maps (available on iOS and Android) will inspire a deeper appreciation for the beauty and history of this beautiful country around the world. Whether you continue your journey in Google Maps or are inspired to visit in person, we invite you to enjoy visiting the Land of the Tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> New Meter Gauge coaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l.





Who supplied those beaten up coaches? Are they refurbished or what?


----------



## Roybot

Bilal9 said:


> It says right there in plain Bengali that Indian coach manufacturer falsified the 'maximum permissible speed'. Typical dhokeybaji as usual - this time by the famed Indian govt. railway 'consultant' *RITES*. They should changed their name to *WRONGS* as in how many ways to *WRONG *foreign buyers and how to destroy India's foreign reputation of products (if there is any). They actually don't care about exports to Bangladesh because they don't really expect repeat orders but then we are the Gandoos that place repeat orders with these schmucks time and again to get screwed over...a few Takas in bribes to Bangladesh govt. officials is all it takes and Indians know it exceedingly well.
> 
> For those readers not familiar with Bengali - here goes.....
> 
> 1. RITES was asked for load testing equipment for testing of the Indian-supplied coaches (BG at first) after delivery - they initially refused. Mind you - they are bound by contract to do this and their office is a few hundred miles across the border. By contract RITES was supposed to complete load testing within twenty days of delivery. This is called breach-of-contract Bhartiya style as usual. They don't give a rat's you-know-what about it....
> 
> 2. The BG LHB Indian coaches are being stored before delivery to BR at the Saidpur Railway workshops. They are taking up a huge amount of space utilized for other purposes, causing logistical problems.
> 
> Due to the lack of response from RITES - twenty BG LHB Indian coaches of various types were finally trial-run and load-tested by BR itself from Saidpur Railway workshop to Ullapara Junction, a distance of twenty miles. The coaches were all heavily noisy and problematic with the high-speed bogies (wheel undercarriage system) - even at the rather low speed of 100 KM, much less than the claimed 'high' speed of 120 KM. The speed rating is an Indian smokescreen (as usual) to charge extra money which is wholly unwarranted. In Bangladesh 100 KM speeds (60 MPH) on level ground is very common on rail tracks.
> 
> 3. Even after a delay of six months and after repeated official requests (as of this writing) RITES is yet to supply the load-testing equipment, without which (a customary test required for all newly supplied coaches and locos) equipment cannot be commissioned onto the revenue-earning trackage.
> 
> 4. There is now serious doubt that the stainless steel supplied with the coaches is really stainless steel. It has been found to be much lower quality than the specification agreed upon during the tender process. As a result, the life of the coaches will be halved compared to the expected (and paid for) 80 years or so.
> 
> The people of Bangladesh have been royally screwed over by Indian Govt, once more.
> 
> 
> 
> What BS is this?? The mainline trackage is mostly less than five years old, dual gauge, on concrete sleepers and uses clips to attach track. At the behest of the Indian Govt. our govt. has converted most of the mainline trackage to dual gauge (at great expense of its own, no less), so trains can pass from Calcutta to Agartala etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Railway bigwigs like this a**hole are always on Indian 'haram' payroll. But Indians can't always bribe everyone (the engineers in this case). The truth will prevail.





Bilal9 said:


> It says right there in plain Bengali that Indian coach manufacturer falsified the 'maximum permissible speed'. Typical dhokeybaji as usual - this time by the famed Indian govt. railway 'consultant' *RITES*. They should changed their name to *WRONGS* as in how many ways to *WRONG *foreign buyers and how to destroy India's foreign reputation of products (if there is any). They actually don't care about exports to Bangladesh because they don't really expect repeat orders but then we are the Gandoos that place repeat orders with these schmucks time and again to get screwed over...a few Takas in bribes to Bangladesh govt. officials is all it takes and Indians know it exceedingly well.
> 
> For those readers not familiar with Bengali - here goes.....
> 
> 1. RITES was asked for load testing equipment for testing of the Indian-supplied coaches (BG at first) after delivery - they initially refused. Mind you - they are bound by contract to do this and their office is a few hundred miles across the border. By contract RITES was supposed to complete load testing within twenty days of delivery. This is called breach-of-contract Bhartiya style as usual. They don't give a rat's you-know-what about it....
> 
> 2. The BG LHB Indian coaches are being stored before delivery to BR at the Saidpur Railway workshops. They are taking up a huge amount of space utilized for other purposes, causing logistical problems.
> 
> Due to the lack of response from RITES - twenty BG LHB Indian coaches of various types were finally trial-run and load-tested by BR itself from Saidpur Railway workshop to Ullapara Junction. The coaches were all heavily noisy and problematic with the high-speed bogies (wheel undercarriage system) - even at the rather low speed of 100 KM, much less than the claimed 'high' speed of 120 KM. The speed rating is an Indian smokescreen (as usual) to charge extra money which is wholly unwarranted. In Bangladesh 100 KM speeds (60 MPH) on level ground is very common on rail tracks.
> 
> 3. Even after a delay of six months and after repeated official requests (as of this writing) RITES is yet to supply the load-testing equipment, without which (a customary test required for all newly supplied coaches and locos) equipment cannot be commissioned onto the revenue-earning trackage.
> 
> 4. There is now serious doubt that the stainless steel supplied with the coaches is really stainless steel. Some people are calling it 'Indian steel' rather than Stainless. It has been found to be much lower quality than the specification agreed upon during the tender process. As a result, the life of the coaches will be halved compared to the expected (and paid for) 80 years or so.
> 
> The people of Bangladesh have been royally screwed over by Indian Govt, once more.
> 
> Indonesian products are never this bad, they don't believe in haramkhori....
> 
> New Meter Gauge coaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What BS is this?? The mainline trackage is mostly less than five years old, dual gauge, on concrete sleepers and uses clips to attach track. At the behest of the Indian Govt. our govt. has converted most of the mainline trackage to dual gauge (at great expense of its own, no less), so trains can pass from Calcutta to Agartala etc. Some of the track is even imported from India. Could the poor condition be because of the quality of the Indian track??
> 
> See below for condition of Bangladesh trackage. Poor by whose standards?? And this is not even mainline trackage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Railway bigwigs like this a**hole are always on Indian 'haram' payroll. But Indians can't always bribe everyone (the engineers in this case). The truth will prevail.



You really are a special case. So many lies.

Couple of things, that is a single gauge line, not dual gauge. The first lot of LHB coaches reached Bangladesh around end of March 2016, so I don't understand how there can be a delay of 6 months already! Can Bangladeshis time travel?

You don't need load testing equipment for speed test, Oscillation test yes, but I don't think load testing is required. Am not sure if that was part of the deal or not. Are the Indonesian coaches certified already?

Good grief, there is no coach in the world which has a service life of 80 years! LHB coaches in use on the Indian Railways network have a life of 35 years. 

Am guessing the Indonesian coaches don't need to be stored and hence take up no space as they started plying on the BR network the moment they were offloaded at the port right? 

It's just typical India hatred that's leading to these unsubstantiated allegations. Bangladesh needs to do its own research before buying equipment. The Chinese DEMU has been a failure as well, constant breakdowns and very unpopular with the passengers. It needs to upgrade its tracks and platforms and order rolling stock accordingly.

Lastly do we know if the track these lhb coaches were tested on is meant for more than 100Km/hr speed?



iajdani said:


> Who supplied those beaten up coaches? Are they refurbished or what?



Indonesia 

Don't expect first world product for a third world price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boss Dragun

Economy class train coach in the making.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Roybot said:


> You really are a special case. So many lies.
> 
> Couple of things, that is a single gauge line, not dual gauge. The first lot of LHB coaches reached Bangladesh around end of March 2016, so I don't understand how there can be a delay of 6 months already! Can Bangladeshis time travel?
> 
> You don't need load testing equipment for speed test, Oscillation test yes, but I don't think load testing is required. Am not sure if that was part of the deal or not. Are the Indonesian coaches certified already?
> 
> Good grief, there is no coach in the world which has a service life of 80 years! LHB coaches in use on the Indian Railways network have a life of 35 years.
> 
> Am guessing the Indonesian coaches don't need to be stored and hence take up no space as they started plying on the BR network the moment they were offloaded at the port right?
> 
> It's just typical India hatred that's leading to these unsubstantiated allegations. Bangladesh needs to do its own research before buying equipment. The Chinese DEMU has been a failure as well, constant breakdowns and very unpopular with the passengers. It needs to upgrade its tracks and platforms and order rolling stock accordingly.
> 
> Lastly do we know if the track these lhb coaches were tested on is meant for more than 100Km/hr speed?
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia
> 
> Don't expect first world product for a third world price.



i am not sure from where your knowledge is come from, as far as i know India is in much worsen condition than Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Roybot said:


> Couple of things, that is a single gauge line, not dual gauge.


Thank you - Captain obvious. The image was supposed to show the quality of the track, not if it was single or double gauge.



Roybot said:


> I don't think load testing is required


Load-testing was stipulated as part of the contract. RITES has a breach of contract on their hands. I'm surprised the contract didn't have penalties stipulated for breach of contract.



Roybot said:


> Are the Indonesian coaches certified already


Indonesian load-testing was completed and rolled out on time. They are not Bhartiya foot-draggers like RITES....



Roybot said:


> Am guessing the Indonesian coaches don't need to be stored


Like I said, they were load-tested and put into service quite quickly.



Roybot said:


> India hatred that's leading to these unsubstantiated allegations


You can hate India - but why hate a product? The product was judged on its own (de)merits as it is shoddily made.



Roybot said:


> Bangladesh needs to do its own research before buying equipment.


That I will agree with. Nera shudhu beltolai ekbar na - bar bar giyechhey. 



Roybot said:


> Lastly do we know if the track these lhb coaches were tested on is meant for more than 100Km/hr speed


 No - all of a sudden, trackage is the culprit now? 60 MPH or 100 KMPH is routine speeds for Bangladesh railways. Design speed is a bit higher at 150 KMPH.



Roybot said:


> Don't expect first world product for a third world price


Oh I'm sure now India is all of a sudden a purveyor of first-world railway equipment. A bit rich coming from an Indian.



madokafc said:


> i am not sure from where your knowledge is come from, as far as i know India is in much worsen condition than Indonesia



I know - right? 

Lets educate this Indian guy because Google is clearly not his friend....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_rail_transport_in_Indonesia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kereta_Api_Indonesia#Indonesian_Railways_diesel_locomotive_classes

Indonesia dieselized in 1953. Indians were still running steam locos in late 70's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

madokafc said:


> i am not sure from where your knowledge is come from, as far as i know India is in much worsen condition than Indonesia



And what has that got to do with anything? Those coaches are from Indonesia, arent they?


----------



## Species

madokafc said:


> i am not sure from where your knowledge is come from, as far as i know India is in much worsen condition than Indonesia



That's India's ancient Vedic knowledge. According to the Vedic theory, Indonesia is part of Greater India, so Indonesia's development is adding up to the India's development and hence, India is more developed than Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

madokafc said:


> i am not sure from where your knowledge is come from, as far as i know India is in much worsen condition than Indonesia





Bilal9 said:


> I know - right?
> 
> Lets educate this Indian guy because Google is clearly not his friend....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_rail_transport_in_Indonesia
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kereta_Api_Indonesia#Indonesian_Railways_diesel_locomotive_classes
> 
> Indonesia dieselized in 1953. Indians were still running steam locos in late 70's.


Quality of the Indonesian supplied coaches are good. BR usually buys new coaches for it's first line services like intercity 'Suborno ', 'Silk City ' etc. and downgrade the older ones to second line services.The average expected service period of these new coaches in first line is 3 to 4 years.

Interesting thing is Indian supplied coaches were put down from first line service after two years, while Indonesian made coaches got a extension of 2 years after fulfilling the expected years of first line service.

Performance speaks! doesn't it??!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Economy 
*PM to inaugurate BRT, metrorail work on Jun 26*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-16 15:08:23.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-16 20:00:00.0 BdST


*The construction of a Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) and a metrorail system in Dhaka will be officially flagged off on Jun 26.*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will inaugurate the two projects during a ceremony at Banganbandhu International Conference Centre.

Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader told a media briefing on Thursday that this will help "expedite the implementation of two projects on schedule."

*Metrorail *

Preparations for the Metrorail project were underway and work would now begin, he said. The construction of the depots had already started. 

Metrorail’s Route-6, from Uttara to Motijheel’s Shapla Chattar, will be elevated all the way.

The route would have six stations, while trains would carry 60,000 passengers both ways every hour, he said. 

In the first phase, the trains will go up to Agargaon in 2019, while the extension to Motijheel will be completed by 2020. 

Bids have been invited for six of the eight project packages, and the deal for one has already been finalised. 

The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) is providing Tk 165.95 billion of the Tk 220 billion project covering a distance of 20km. 

The minister also talked about two other routes: Routes 1 and 5.

Route-1 will run from Gazipur to Keraniganj’s Jhilmil project. 

The first phase of the construction will extend from the airport to Kamalapur, and from Khilkhet to Purbachal.

Ten kilometres of this 27-km track will be underground. 

The plan for Route-5 has been finalised to connect the metropolis from east to west. The 35-km track will lie between Bhulta in Narayanganj to Gabtoli. 

The primary phase, comprising 17-km from Bhatara to Gabtoli-Hemayetpur, will include six kilometres of underground tracks.

JICA has already started the feasibility studies for Route-1 and 5, said the minister.

*BRT*

The road transport minister said the Bus Rapid Transit was intended to make travel between central Dhaka and Uttara and Tongi easy.

He said more commuters will be able to avail fast, cheap, and environment-friendly travel by the BRT, while the capital would be freed of gridlocks.

Obaidul Quader said around 25,000 people would be able to commute hourly once the transit was up and running. Buses would leave the stations every three minutes.

"There will be 25 stations on the 20.5-km BRT route from the Gazipur terminal to the airport. Six flyovers will also be built."

Elaborating on the government's plan, he said 4.5km - Uttara to Tongi - of the total route length would be an elevated lane.

"The remaining 16 kilometres will be on the ground. Altogether 100 articulated buses will run on this route. Commuters will use electronic smart cards to pay bus fares."

The minister said the government, Asian Development Bank, French Development Agency and Global Environmental Facility Fund are jointly funding the Tk 20.4 billion project.

"We've already finished the preparatory work and begun implementing it. We hope to open the BRT in December 2018," he added.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/developments-in-bangladesh.184826/page-28#ixzz4Bm1ROidc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Economy 
*PM to inaugurate BRT, metrorail work on Jun 26*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-16 15:08:23.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-16 20:00:00.0 BdST


*The construction of a Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) and a metrorail system in Dhaka will be officially flagged off on Jun 26.*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will inaugurate the two projects during a ceremony at Banganbandhu International Conference Centre.

Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader told a media briefing on Thursday that this will help "expedite the implementation of two projects on schedule."

*Metrorail *

Preparations for the Metrorail project were underway and work would now begin, he said. The construction of the depots had already started.

Metrorail’s Route-6, from Uttara to Motijheel’s Shapla Chattar, will be elevated all the way.

The route would have six stations, while trains would carry 60,000 passengers both ways every hour, he said.

In the first phase, the trains will go up to Agargaon in 2019, while the extension to Motijheel will be completed by 2020.

Bids have been invited for six of the eight project packages, and the deal for one has already been finalised.

The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) is providing Tk 165.95 billion of the Tk 220 billion project covering a distance of 20km.

The minister also talked about two other routes: Routes 1 and 5.

Route-1 will run from Gazipur to Keraniganj’s Jhilmil project.

The first phase of the construction will extend from the airport to Kamalapur, and from Khilkhet to Purbachal.

Ten kilometres of this 27-km track will be underground.

The plan for Route-5 has been finalised to connect the metropolis from east to west. The 35-km track will lie between Bhulta in Narayanganj to Gabtoli.

The primary phase, comprising 17-km from Bhatara to Gabtoli-Hemayetpur, will include six kilometres of underground tracks.

JICA has already started the feasibility studies for Route-1 and 5, said the minister.

*BRT*

The road transport minister said the Bus Rapid Transit was intended to make travel between central Dhaka and Uttara and Tongi easy.

He said more commuters will be able to avail fast, cheap, and environment-friendly travel by the BRT, while the capital would be freed of gridlocks.

Obaidul Quader said around 25,000 people would be able to commute hourly once the transit was up and running. Buses would leave the stations every three minutes.

"There will be 25 stations on the 20.5-km BRT route from the Gazipur terminal to the airport. Six flyovers will also be built."

Elaborating on the government's plan, he said 4.5km - Uttara to Tongi - of the total route length would be an elevated lane.

"The remaining 16 kilometres will be on the ground. Altogether 100 articulated buses will run on this route. Commuters will use electronic smart cards to pay bus fares."

The minister said the government, Asian Development Bank, French Development Agency and Global Environmental Facility Fund are jointly funding the Tk 20.4 billion project.

"We've already finished the preparatory work and begun implementing it. We hope to open the BRT in December 2018," he added.




http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/06/16/pm-to-inaugurate-brt-metrorail-work-on-jun-26

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Khan saheb said:


> Quality of the Indonesian supplied coaches are good. BR usually buys new coaches for it's first line services like intercity 'Suborno ', 'Silk City ' etc. and downgrade the older ones to second line services.The average expected service period of these new coaches in first line is 3 to 4 years.
> 
> Interesting thing is Indian supplied coaches were put down from first line service after two years, while Indonesian made coaches got a extension of 2 years after fulfilling the expected years of first line service.
> 
> Performance speaks! doesn't it??!



Don't you lots ever get sick of lying? India hasn't even supplied coaches to BR before this, but still according to you Indian supplied coaches were put down from first line service after 2 years?

Bunch of liars, Roza rakh kar bhi jhoot bol raho ho, sharam kar lo 



Bilal9 said:


> Load-testing was stipulated as part of the contract. RITES has a breach of contract on their hands. I'm surprised the contract didn't have penalties stipulated for breach of contract.
> 
> Indonesian load-testing was completed and rolled out on time. They are not Bhartiya foot-draggers like RITES....



That's a separate contract, that involves upgrading Saidpur Railway workshop, and has nothing to do with the supply of railway coaches. The coaches, be it in Indian or Indonesian are tested at the source and certified. Only the oscillation test needs to be conducted on the BR network.



> Like I said, they were load-tested and put into service quite quickly.



Yeah that's why they are still sitting in the siding, and aren't in active service yet, right?



Bilal9 said:


> No - all of a sudden, trackage is the culprit now? 60 MPH or 100 KMPH is routine speeds for Bangladesh railways. Design speed is a bit higher at 150 KMPH.



Bollocks, 100 KMPH is the routine speed on BR network , design speed of 150KMPH 

I get it, you are enthusiastic about Bangladesh developing and all, and trust me so am I, but there is no need to lie and make a fool out of yourself.






46 Km of Bangladesh Network has top speed of 95 KMPH, that's a whopping 1.5% of the total Bangladesh railway network. 50% of the total track has maximum speed limit of 50 KMPH. and 40% of the total Bangladesh railway network has a top speed of 25 KMPH!



> Oh I'm sure now India is all of a sudden a purveyor of first-world railway equipment. A bit rich coming from an Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> I know - right?
> 
> Lets educate this Indian guy because Google is clearly not his friend....



@madokafc I wasn't talking about Indonesian railways, I was talking about the coaches supplied by the Indonesian company to BR. As @iajdani noted they looked beaten up and refurbished, he probably thought they were Indian 

Indonesia does make top notch coaches, but they usually cost more. The ones supplied to Bangladesh is their most low tech and cheapest product. Just like China makes top notch railway rolling stock, but the DEMU supplied to Bangladesh is the cheapest product they have and isn't their best.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Roybot said:


> Don't you lots ever get sick of lying? *India hasn't even supplied coaches to BR before this*, but still according to you Indian supplies coaches were put down from first line service after 2 years?



Please hide your bewakoofi . 

Putting laughing emoticons everywhere only means you have little clue about Bangladesh Railway's operations (if any) and you're trying to hide it. Googling everything on the iNternet will only give you ahalf *** picture, India has been trying to supply Broad gauge coaches to Bangladesh since 1971 without success. Meter Gauge always came from somewhere else (Iran, Indonesia, China).

Your incompetent RITES and Indian coach suppliers could not meet the low standards of even BR until now (whose sub-par standards are well known in Bangladesh). I'm guessing you can read Bengali. So read the articles below from 2013 and weep.....

*প্রত্যাহার হচ্ছে ভারতীয় ঋণের চার প্রকল্প*

*ভারতীয় একশ' কোটি ডলার ঋণের আওতায় চারটি প্রকল্প বাস্তবায়নে সমস্যা দেখা দেওয়ায় প্রকল্পগুলো ভারতীয় ঋণে বাস্তবায়ন তালিকা থেকে প্রত্যাহার করা হতে পারে। *এর মধ্যে তিনটি রেল মন্ত্রণালয়ের, একটি নৌপরিবহন মন্ত্রণালয় ও পানি উন্নয়ন বোর্ডের প্রকল্প। এসব প্রকল্পের সম্মিলিত ব্যয় ধরা হয় ১৭ কোটি ৫০ লাখ ডলার বা প্রায় ১ হাজার ৪০০ কোটি টাকা। প্রকল্পগুলো শেষ পর্যন্ত প্রত্যাহারের সিদ্ধান্ত হলে ভারতীয় ঋণ ব্যবহার নিশ্চিত করতে দ্রুত বাস্তবায়নযোগ্য নতুন প্রকল্প গ্রহণ করা হতে পারে।

আজ এসব প্রকল্পের বিষয়ে চূড়ান্ত সিদ্ধান্ত নিতে সংশ্লিষ্ট মন্ত্রণালয় ও অর্থনৈতিক সম্পর্ক বিভাগের (ইআরডি) সঙ্গে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর অর্থনৈতিক উপদেষ্টা ড. মসিউর রহমান বৈঠকে বসছেন। শেরেবাংলা নগরের এনইসি সম্মেলন কক্ষে এ বৈঠক অনুষ্ঠিত হবে। সংশ্লিষ্ট সূত্রে এসব তথ্য জানা গেছে। 

সূত্র জানায়, সমস্যাকবলিত প্রকল্পের মধ্যে তিনটি হচ্ছে রেল মন্ত্রণালয়ের প্রকল্প। এর মধ্যে একটি ভারত থেকে 'পাঁচ সেট ডেমু ট্রেন আমদানি' প্রকল্প। এসব ট্রেন দেশের দূরপাল্লার যাত্রী পরিবহনে উপযোগী নয়। অতিরিক্ত উঁচু হওয়ায় রেলের বিদ্যমান অবকাঠামোর সঙ্গে ধাক্কা খেয়ে যে কোনো সময় দুর্ঘটনা ঘটার আশঙ্কা রয়েছে। এ ছাড়া এসব ট্রেন বাংলাদেশের আবহাওয়া উপযোগী না হওয়ায় যাত্রীদের দুর্ভোগও পোহাতে হবে। যেমন এসব ট্রেনের জানালা ছোট হওয়ায় ভেতরে অবাধ আলো-বাতাস থাকে না। *সম্প্রতি প্রকল্পটির টেন্ডার মূল্যায়ন কমিটির বৈঠকে রেল মন্ত্রণালয় এসব অভিযোগ উত্থাপন করে ভারত থেকে ডেমু ট্রেন আমদানির বিষয়ে আপত্তি জানিয়েছে।*

*দ্বিতীয় প্রকল্পটি হচ্ছে, ৭ কোটি ৭২ লাখ ডলার দিয়ে ভারত থেকে ৭০টি ব্রডগেজ যাত্রী বগি আমদানি প্রকল্প। জানা যায়, দেশে ব্রডগেজ লাইন নির্মাণ করা হয়েছে শুধু উত্তরবঙ্গে। দেশের অন্যান্য প্রান্তে চলে শুধু মিটার গেজ। বর্তমানে উত্তরবঙ্গে যেসব ব্রডগেজ ট্রেন চলে সেসব ট্রেন যাত্রীর অভাবে ভুগছে। এমন পরিস্থিতিতে নতুন করে আরও ৭০টি ব্রডগেজ রেল আমদানি করা দেশের অর্থ অপচয় ছাড়া কিছু না। তাই প্রকল্পটি বাস্তবায়নে আগ্রহী নয় রেল মন্ত্রণালয়।*

আরেকটি প্রকল্প হচ্ছে, খুলনা থেকে শাহবাজপুর পর্যন্ত ব্রডগেজ রেললাইন নির্মাণ। এর ব্যয় ৫ কোটি ৪৪ লাখ ডলার। জানা যায়, ওই রুটে বর্তমানে রেল যোগাযোগ নেই। ব্রিটিশ সরকারের আমলে ওই রুটে রেল যোগাযোগ ছিল। কিন্তু দীর্ঘদিন রেল চলাচল না থাকায় রেল বিট নষ্ট হয়ে গেলেও নতুন রুট করার মতো অবকাঠামো রয়েছে। ওই অবকাঠামোতে নতুন রাস্তা তৈরি করতে ভারতের প্রস্তাবে প্রকল্পটি গ্রহণ করা হয়।* ভারতের যুক্তি, রেললাইনটি নির্মাণ করা হলে ভারতের করিমগঞ্জের সঙ্গে নতুন একটি ট্রানজিট পয়েন্ট সৃষ্টি করা সম্ভব হবে। কিন্তু ওই এলাকা দিয়ে ভারতের সঙ্গে বাংলাদেশের কোনো ট্রানজিট না থাকায় ওই প্রকল্পটি বাস্তবায়নে আগ্রহী নয় সংশ্লিষ্টরা।*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*নকশা অনুযায়ী এসি কোচ দিতে পারছে না রাইটস লিমিটেড*

ইসমাইল আলী | তারিখ: ০৪-০৯-২০১৩

ভারতের ঋণে ৭০টি ব্রডগেজ এসি কোচ ক্রয়ে জটিলতা দেখা দিয়েছে। পশ্চিমাঞ্চল রেলের জন্য যে ধরনের কোচ চাওয়া হয়েছে, তা তৈরি করে না ভারতের রাইটস লিমিটেড। যে নকশার কোচ দিতে চায় প্রতিষ্ঠানটি, বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের অবকাঠামোয় তা উপযুক্ত নয়। ফলে আটকে যাচ্ছে এসি কোচ কেনার প্রকল্পটি।

জানা গেছে, ভারতের এসি কোচ তুলনামূলক বেশি উঁচু (তিন টায়ারের)। ব্রডগেজ হওয়ায় এসব কোচ রেলওয়ের পশ্চিমাঞ্চলে চালাতে হবে। তবে হার্ডিঞ্জ ব্রিজসহ পশ্চিমাঞ্চল রেলের বেশকিছু রেল সেতু অনেক নিচু। এসব সেতু দিয়ে দুই টায়ারের বেশি উচ্চতার কোচ চালানো ঝুঁকিপূর্ণ। এতে ভারতের তৈরি এসি কোচ যেকোনো সময় আটকে যেতে পারে। পাশাপাশি এগুলো চালাতে গিয়ে প্রতিনিয়ত দুর্ঘটনার আশঙ্কা রয়েছে। দুর্ভোগ পোহাতে হবে যাত্রীদেরও।

রেলের একাধিক কর্মকর্তা জানান, বাংলাদেশের সাধারণ মানুষ ট্রেনের ছাদেও চলাচল করে। বিশেষ করে ঈদের সময় এ প্রবণতা বহুগুণ বেড়ে যায়। ভারতের কোচ বেশি উঁচু বলে ছাদের যাত্রীদের রেল সেতুর রেলিংয়ের সঙ্গে ধাক্কা লেগে দুর্ঘটনার কবলে পড়ার আশঙ্কা থাকবে।

*রেলওয়ের তথ্যমতে, দরপত্রে কোচের যেসব বৈশিষ্ট্য (স্পেসিফিকেশন) উল্লেখ করা হয়েছিল, তা পূরণ করতে পারেনি সরবরাহকারী প্রতিষ্ঠান ভারতের রাইটস লিমিটেড। স্পেসিফিকেশন না মেলায় কারিগরি মূল্যায়ন কমিটির (টিইসি) সুপারিশের ভিত্তিতে ৭০টি এসি কোচের দরপত্র বাতিল করা হয়েছে।

এ প্রসঙ্গে বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের মহাপরিচালক প্রকৌশলী মো. আবু তাহের বলেন, ‘রেলওয়ে কোচ সংকট রয়েছে। তবে আমাদের স্পেসিফিকেশন অনুযায়ী সরবরাহ করতে না পারলে কোচ কেনা হবে না। ৭০টি এসি কোচ কেনার জন্য আরেক দফা দরপত্র আহ্বান করা হবে। সরবরাহকারী প্রতিষ্ঠান তার পরও ব্যর্থ হলে লাইন অব ক্রেডিট (এলওসি) থেকে প্রকল্পটি বাদ দেয়ার সুপারিশ করা হতে পারে।’*

রেলওয়ের তথ্যানুযায়ী, ৭০টি এসি কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ৯১৩ কোটি ৭৭ লাখ টাকা। এর মধ্যে ভারতের ৬৩৭ কোটি ২৭ লাখ টাকা ঋণ দেয়ার কথা রয়েছে। বাকি ২৭৬ কোটি ৫০ লাখ টাকা চাওয়া হয়েছে সরকারি তহবিল থেকে। গত বছরের নভেম্বরে প্রকল্পটির দরপত্র আহ্বানের পর টিইসির সুপারিশের ভিত্তিতে গত জুনে তা বাতিল করা হয়। ৩ জুলাই পুনরায় প্রকল্পটির দরপত্র আহ্বান করা হয়। ৫ সেপ্টেম্বর দরপত্র জমা দেয়ার শেষ তারিখ ধার্য করা হলেও এখনো কোনো সাড়া পাওয়া যায়নি। এজন্য দরপত্র জমা দেয়ার সময়সীমা এক মাস বাড়ানো হয়েছে।

*এদিকে ১৮ জুন ভারতের এসি কোচের নকশা নিয়ে আপত্তি জানায় পরিকল্পনা কমিশন। আমদানি প্রক্রিয়ার অংশ হিসেবে মে মাসে রেলওয়ের কর্মকর্তারা ভারতের চেন্নাইয়ে গিয়ে রাইটসের কারখানা পরিদর্শন করেন এবং কোচের নকশা নিয়ে আসেন। পরিকল্পনা কমিশন ওই নকশা পর্যালোচনা করে এতে অসামঞ্জস্য দেখতে পায়। কোচগুলো বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের অবকাঠামোর সঙ্গে সামঞ্জস্য বিধানের বিষয়টি নিশ্চিত করতে বলে কমিশন। এক্ষেত্রে বিশেষজ্ঞদের মতামতও নিতে বলা হয়।

এ প্রসঙ্গে বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের অতিরিক্ত মহাপরিচালক (রোলিং স্টক) মো. খলিলুর রহমান বলেন, 'সবকিছু যাচাই-বাছাই করে ভারত থেকে এসি কোচ কেনার সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়া হয়েছে। তাই আমাদের স্পেসিফিকেশন অনুসরণ না করলে এগুলো কেনা হবে না।’*

_________________________________________________________________________________________



Roybot said:


> That's a separate contract, that involves upgrading Saidpur Railway workshop, and has nothing to do with the supply of railway coaches. The coaches, be it in Indian or Indonesian are tested at the source and certified.



Nice slipping and sliding move. This is all about railway coaches. Upgrading Saidpur is not being done by RCF Kapurthala. Saidpur upgrade is being done by another large Indian govt. machine tools and forging company.

The first Bengali article clearly stated that per contractual agreement load-testing is to be done 'after' delievry - on Bangladesh soil. And it is (read it clealry) *LOAD TEST*, not oscillation test.

You have absolutely no solid information and are gripping at straws...




Roybot said:


> 46 Km of Bangladesh Network has top speed of 95 KMPH, that's a whopping 1.5% of the total Bangladesh railway network. 60% of the total track has maximum speed limit of 50 KMPH. and 40% of the total Bangladesh railway network has a top speed of 25 KMPH!



That fancy graph you're showing is about average speeds. Not actual speed limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Bilal9 said:


> Please hide your bewakoofi .
> 
> Putting laughing emoticons everywhere only means you have little clue about Bangladesh Railway's operations (if any) and you're trying to hide it. Googling everything on the iNternet will only give you ahalf *** picture, India has been trying to supply Broad gauge coaches to Bangladesh since 1971 without success. Meter Gauge always came from somewhere else (Iran, Indonesia, China).
> 
> Your incompetent RITES and Indian coach suppliers could not meet the low standards of even BR until now (whose sub-par standards are well known in Bangladesh). I'm guessing you can read Bengali. So read the articles below from 2013 and weep.....
> 
> *প্রত্যাহার হচ্ছে ভারতীয় ঋণের চার প্রকল্প*
> 
> *ভারতীয় একশ' কোটি ডলার ঋণের আওতায় চারটি প্রকল্প বাস্তবায়নে সমস্যা দেখা দেওয়ায় প্রকল্পগুলো ভারতীয় ঋণে বাস্তবায়ন তালিকা থেকে প্রত্যাহার করা হতে পারে। *



How does this prove anything? Infact it supports what I said before, that India has never supplied railways coaches to Bangladesh , and that this is the very first time. So now we know that @Khan saheb was bullshitting about Indian coaches being relegated down from " first line service".

The reason you ll see Indonesian coaches preferred on the so called "first line service" is because this is a meter gauge line and India doesn't manufacture meter gauge coaches. Broad gauge lines in Bangladesh connect the western divisions of Khulna, Rajshahi and Rangpur with Dhaka, rest of the lines are meter gauge, so obviously Indonesian coaches are in use on these meter gauge lines.








Bilal9 said:


> *নকশা অনুযায়ী এসি কোচ দিতে পারছে না রাইটস লিমিটেড*
> 
> ইসমাইল আলী | তারিখ: ০৪-০৯-২০১৩
> 
> ভারতের ঋণে ৭০টি ব্রডগেজ এসি কোচ ক্রয়ে জটিলতা দেখা দিয়েছে। পশ্চিমাঞ্চল রেলের জন্য যে ধরনের কোচ চাওয়া হয়েছে, তা তৈরি করে না ভারতের রাইটস লিমিটেড। যে নকশার কোচ দিতে চায় প্রতিষ্ঠানটি, বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের অবকাঠামোয় তা উপযুক্ত নয়। ফলে আটকে যাচ্ছে এসি কোচ কেনার প্রকল্পটি।
> 
> জানা গেছে, ভারতের এসি কোচ তুলনামূলক বেশি উঁচু (তিন টায়ারের)। ব্রডগেজ হওয়ায় এসব কোচ রেলওয়ের পশ্চিমাঞ্চলে চালাতে হবে। তবে হার্ডিঞ্জ ব্রিজসহ পশ্চিমাঞ্চল রেলের বেশকিছু রেল সেতু অনেক নিচু। এসব সেতু দিয়ে দুই টায়ারের বেশি উচ্চতার কোচ চালানো ঝুঁকিপূর্ণ। এতে ভারতের তৈরি এসি কোচ যেকোনো সময় আটকে যেতে পারে। পাশাপাশি এগুলো চালাতে গিয়ে প্রতিনিয়ত দুর্ঘটনার আশঙ্কা রয়েছে। দুর্ভোগ পোহাতে হবে যাত্রীদেরও।
> 
> রেলের একাধিক কর্মকর্তা জানান, বাংলাদেশের সাধারণ মানুষ ট্রেনের ছাদেও চলাচল করে। বিশেষ করে ঈদের সময় এ প্রবণতা বহুগুণ বেড়ে যায়। ভারতের কোচ বেশি উঁচু বলে ছাদের যাত্রীদের রেল সেতুর রেলিংয়ের সঙ্গে ধাক্কা লেগে দুর্ঘটনার কবলে পড়ার আশঙ্কা থাকবে।
> 
> *রেলওয়ের তথ্যমতে, দরপত্রে কোচের যেসব বৈশিষ্ট্য (স্পেসিফিকেশন) উল্লেখ করা হয়েছিল, তা পূরণ করতে পারেনি সরবরাহকারী প্রতিষ্ঠান ভারতের রাইটস লিমিটেড। স্পেসিফিকেশন না মেলায় কারিগরি মূল্যায়ন কমিটির (টিইসি) সুপারিশের ভিত্তিতে ৭০টি এসি কোচের দরপত্র বাতিল করা হয়েছে।
> 
> এ প্রসঙ্গে বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের মহাপরিচালক প্রকৌশলী মো. আবু তাহের বলেন, ‘রেলওয়ে কোচ সংকট রয়েছে। তবে আমাদের স্পেসিফিকেশন অনুযায়ী সরবরাহ করতে না পারলে কোচ কেনা হবে না। ৭০টি এসি কোচ কেনার জন্য আরেক দফা দরপত্র আহ্বান করা হবে। সরবরাহকারী প্রতিষ্ঠান তার পরও ব্যর্থ হলে লাইন অব ক্রেডিট (এলওসি) থেকে প্রকল্পটি বাদ দেয়ার সুপারিশ করা হতে পারে।’*
> 
> রেলওয়ের তথ্যানুযায়ী, ৭০টি এসি কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ৯১৩ কোটি ৭৭ লাখ টাকা। এর মধ্যে ভারতের ৬৩৭ কোটি ২৭ লাখ টাকা ঋণ দেয়ার কথা রয়েছে। বাকি ২৭৬ কোটি ৫০ লাখ টাকা চাওয়া হয়েছে সরকারি তহবিল থেকে। গত বছরের নভেম্বরে প্রকল্পটির দরপত্র আহ্বানের পর টিইসির সুপারিশের ভিত্তিতে গত জুনে তা বাতিল করা হয়। ৩ জুলাই পুনরায় প্রকল্পটির দরপত্র আহ্বান করা হয়। ৫ সেপ্টেম্বর দরপত্র জমা দেয়ার শেষ তারিখ ধার্য করা হলেও এখনো কোনো সাড়া পাওয়া যায়নি। এজন্য দরপত্র জমা দেয়ার সময়সীমা এক মাস বাড়ানো হয়েছে।
> 
> *এদিকে ১৮ জুন ভারতের এসি কোচের নকশা নিয়ে আপত্তি জানায় পরিকল্পনা কমিশন। আমদানি প্রক্রিয়ার অংশ হিসেবে মে মাসে রেলওয়ের কর্মকর্তারা ভারতের চেন্নাইয়ে গিয়ে রাইটসের কারখানা পরিদর্শন করেন এবং কোচের নকশা নিয়ে আসেন। পরিকল্পনা কমিশন ওই নকশা পর্যালোচনা করে এতে অসামঞ্জস্য দেখতে পায়। কোচগুলো বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের অবকাঠামোর সঙ্গে সামঞ্জস্য বিধানের বিষয়টি নিশ্চিত করতে বলে কমিশন। এক্ষেত্রে বিশেষজ্ঞদের মতামতও নিতে বলা হয়।
> 
> এ প্রসঙ্গে বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ের অতিরিক্ত মহাপরিচালক (রোলিং স্টক) মো. খলিলুর রহমান বলেন, 'সবকিছু যাচাই-বাছাই করে ভারত থেকে এসি কোচ কেনার সিদ্ধান্ত নেয়া হয়েছে। তাই আমাদের স্পেসিফিকেশন অনুসরণ না করলে এগুলো কেনা হবে না।’*



This is unprecedented ! You cannot expect the supplier to factor in the fact that people ride on the roof of the trains and change the design accordingly, so that they don't get their head bashed in by bridges and other structures along the rail line.




Bilal9 said:


> Nice slipping and sliding move. This is all about railway coaches. Upgrading Saidpur is not being done by RCF Kapurthala. Saidpur upgrade is being done by another large Indian govt. machine tools and forging company.
> 
> The first Bengali article clearly stated that per contractual agreement load-testing is to be done 'after' delievry - on Bangladesh soil. And it is (read it clealry) *LOAD TEST*, not oscillation test.
> 
> You have absolutely no solid information and are gripping at straws...



RITES has signed all the contracts with BR. RITES will procure it from vendors and supply it to BR, no one said RCF had anything to do with Saidpur upgrade.

If RITES has failed to comply with the terms of the contract, then it should be penalized, that I agree with. But I won't believe it until I see the actual contract terms, Bangladeshi press, especially the Bangla ones have a habit of publishing unsubstantiated bs and anti India tirade.

For example, the bs claim of BR requirement of coach life of 80 years! The oldest coaches in BR are about 40 years old, this was mind you when Bangladesh was a low income country. Think about it 20-30 years down the line, when Bangladesh will have become an upper middle income country do you think its railway network will operate 40 year carriages , let alone 80 years old one 2050 and beyond? So anything your Bengali press publishes, its gonna be hard to buy.







Bilal9 said:


> That fancy graph you're showing is about average speeds. Not actual speed limits.



That fancy graph happens to be from a report published by the Bangladesh Planning Commission. If you were me who would you believe? The figures from the highest development authority of a country or a random nincompoop on the internet.

And no they are not average speeds, they are the highest permissible speeds in various sections of the railway network.



> The following bar chart and the table describes the speed limit with imposed restrictions. *A staggering 47% of the network has speed restrictions of less than 50kph. *The World Bank’s recommended desirable speed is in the range of 60 to 100 kph. Hence the rail infrastructure in Bangladesh is severely hindering desirable operational performance.




As for me having no solid information, I agree I don't, but neither do you. You made claims that Bangladesh railway network has a design speed of 150 KMPH, that trains ply at 100KMPH on an average, that Indonesian coaches have undergone all the testings and certification, yet gave not one source to back up your claims. So unless you start backing up your claims with sources, you are just as ignorant as I am, if not more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

I just hope these Indian coaches could at least be recycled.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Boss Dragun

Roybot said:


> @madokafc I wasn't talking about Indonesian railways, I was talking about the coaches supplied by the Indonesian company to BR. As @iajdani noted they looked beaten up and refurbished, he probably thought they were Indian
> 
> Indonesia does make top notch coaches, but they usually cost more. The ones supplied to Bangladesh is their most low tech and cheapest product. Just like China makes top notch railway rolling stock, but the DEMU supplied to Bangladesh is the cheapest product they have and isn't their best.



nope, no way we sells beaten up coaches and no way they'll buy beaten up coaches either. the one on the pic is not beaten up, those are actually the reflection on the sceneries around the station reflected by the train coach. why would we want to tarnish our own reputation by selling beaten up coaches?

the trains we supplied to bangladesh were always in perfect conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Species

Boss Dragun said:


> nope, no way we sells beaten up coaches and no way they'll buy beaten up coaches either. the one on the pic is not beaten up, those are actually the reflection on the sceneries around the station reflected by the train coach. why would we want to tarnish our own reputation by selling beaten up coaches?
> 
> the trains we supplied to bangladesh were always in perfect conditions.



Indonesian coaches have shown better performance which is why we have replaced several Indian made coaches with the Indonesian ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> Indonesian coaches have shown better performance which is why we have replaced several Indian made coaches with the Indonesian ones.



Bangladesh Railways have never operated Indian made coaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Roybot said:


> Bangladesh Railways have never operated Indian made coaches.


Don't come to argue when you don't know anything about it.

BR do operate Indian made rail coaches.BR previously bought 57 or something and some carriage wagons.But the orders of container carrying wagon is still to be completed.Due to low demand on the part of BR.

Current orders are not the first rather the second and indeed the largest for India. Next time try to dig in a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Roybot said:


> Bangladesh Railways have never operated Indian made coaches.


They do. Even heard it in the news previously. But I don't know how good they are anyways because I have never ride on a train.


----------



## Nike

Roybot said:


> And what has that got to do with anything? Those coaches are from Indonesia, arent they?



Indonesia railways industry is doing good, with us getting knowledge and license production from Japan technology and European companies and reversed engineering them to suit our local needs


----------



## Rokto14

LOL guys we should go back talking about the topic rather comparing India and Bangladesh. *Roybot *Whats yours problem??? Its baseless to compare and what are you gaining from these??


----------



## bluesky

Rokto14 said:


> LOL guys we should go back talking about the topic rather comparing India and Bangladesh. *Roybot *Whats yours problem??? Its baseless to compare and what are you gaining from these??


@Roybot is too keen to emphasize prowess of Indian technology. So, like a Salesman he sticks to that line eternally as if he would be punished by someone in India, I wonder what is his Agency?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

http://www.thedailystar.net/business/china-harbour-signs-deal-economic-zone-ctg-1240753

12:00 AM, June 17, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, June 17, 2016
*China Harbour signs deal on economic zone in Ctg*

Star Business Report

China Harbour Engineering Company yesterday signed a deal with the Bangladeshi authority to set up an economic zone for Chinese investors in Chittagong.

The economic zone, which will be ready in the next two years, is expected to bring foreign investment of about $1 billion and create employment opportunities for one lakh people.

It is the first ever economic zone that is being built under a government-to-government initiative.

Industrial units from various sectors, including pharmaceuticals, garments, telecom, electronics, medical devices, and IT, will be set up at the 774-acre economic zone.

“We will ensure investment of Chinese entrepreneurs once the economic zone is ready,” Bai Yinzhan, vice-president of China Harbour Engineering Company, said at the deal signing ceremony in Dhaka.

Paban Chowdhury, executive chairman of Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority (Beza), and Yinzhan signed the memorandum of understanding.

Md Abul Kalam Azad, principal secretary at the Prime Minister's Office, expressed his hope that China Harbour Engineering Company will complete the work in time and help bring Chinese investment to Bangladesh.

These economic zones are part of Beza's plan to develop 100 such zones by 2030 on 75,000 acres, to create jobs for one crore people and to produce $40 billion worth of products and services.

Beza has so far selected 59 places across the country for economic zones, of which feasibility studies on 22 sites are rway.
Apart from China, the government has also plans to provide economic zones to Japan, Hong Kong and India.

Beza has so far awarded licences to six local private sector companies to set up seven economic zones -- one each to AK Khan and Company, Abdul Monem Ltd, Bay Group, Aman Group, Maisha Group, and two to Meghna Group.

The government is also setting up four economic zones in the public sector: Mirsarai Economic Zone in Chittagong, Mongla Economic Zone in Bagerhat, Srihatta Economic Zone in Moulvibazar and Sabrang


Nilgiri said:


> Obviously BAL is lying! This is a conspiracy along with the growth performance! The truth is being hidden!





Nilgiri said:


> Obviously BAL is lying! This is a conspiracy along with the growth performance! The truth is being hidden!


But, BAL is certainly lying. I ask you is it possible to keep inflationin check if the govt servants, Police, Military, BGB all gets their salary doubled? I was in BD only a few months before. I saw no sign of an abating inflation. Growth is also certainly not over 6%, although some wishmongesr (a new word?) put it to 7%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Roybot said:


> As for the teething issues with the Indian coaches, that's expected given then poor condition of Bangladesh railway tracks.



Well here is another video about 'poor condition Bangladesh railway tracks'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Railway infrastructure manufacturing and installation in Bangladesh

ISO 9001:2008 certified pre-stressed concrete sleeper manufacturing








Manufacturing of ERC, Steel sleepers, concrete sleepers, Dog spikes, Fish bolt, Fish plate, Bearing plate, Hook bolts, Point and Crossings Switch expansion joint etc.





Manufacture and Implementation of points & crossings, turnouts, H-beam sleepers





Manufacture and Implementation of CTC railway signalling and telecommunication





Flashbutt and Thermit Welding in action on an auxiliary line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rokto14

Those pictures are actually nice though. If these tracks are made in BD, does that mean that the tracks for the Dhaka metro Line-6 can be manufactured in Bangladesh?


----------



## Bilal9

Recent images of track laying in Bangladesh

sub roadbed prep





Bridge tracks





Laying ballast










Automated track laying





fully automated tamping process











Rokto14 said:


> Those pictures are actually nice though. If these tracks are made in BD, does that mean that the tracks for the Dhaka metro Line-6 can be manufactured in Bangladesh?



That would be a strong YES!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Phases in establishing a medium sized railroad truss bridge in lowland areas, all fabrication and installation done by local contractors.

Sheet piling work






Placement of girders





Piling and Foundation work for piers








Coffer Dam Work











Completed girder trusses on piers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arthur

@Bilal9 It's good to see railway getting some attention!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> @Bilal9 It's good to see railway getting some attention!



Yes it is. Eventually we must give attention, because of logistics reasons. 

We are just not carrying people, there is cargo and all types of heavy transport done by rail as well.

You can't simply rely on ferries everywhere, those days are gone...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Recent images of track laying in Bangladesh



Many thanks for uploading the construction pictures of railway tracks. The photos completely surprised me because BD has gone so high with rly construction matters, I have a full knowledge of railway tracks, and their construction method and materials of the past because I was brought up in a rly atmosphere. This is why I know what rly was before,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> Many thanks for uploading the construction pictures of railway tracks. The photos completely surprised me because BD has gone so high with rly construction matters, I have a full knowledge of railway tracks, and their construction method and materials of the past because I was brought up in a rly atmosphere. This is why I know what rly was before,



_My pleasure Sir.

Lately Bangladesh has invested heavily in railway trackage and bridge construction technology and the construction techniques have leapfrogged way past anything we had before. I am personally quite pleased to see that this has been spearheaded by private firms.

To run faster trains (especially bullet trains) trackage has to be built well and maintained almost weekly. If all of DAC-CTG can be completed as double trackage then commute time will be reduced even further from the present time required._

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bangladesh Railway (BR) to buy 200 costly passenger carriages from China*

The Bangladesh Railway (BR) has taken a move to buy 200 costly passenger carriages from China with hard-term loan without looking for concessional credit from external sources, project insiders said Friday.

They said the BR is trying to revive a project that was shelved three years back to procure the costly carriages with bidders' financing from China.

Although the BR is now working to procure locomotive and passenger coaches with soft loan from different donors including India and the Asian Development Bank (ADB), its fresh move to buy the carriages with costly bidder&#39;s financing; has raised questions, the insiders said.

According to the sources, the BR is working to recast an old Development Project Proposal (DPP) for procuring the Chinese carriages with the bidders' financing although about 2-3 years ago, the original proposal was put on hold.

They said the BR had already selected a Chinese supplier to buy 200 metre-gauge (MG) passenger carriages.

Sources said it had selected the CSR Sifang Company Ltd through an international bid to supply the 200 carriages at a rate of US$506,981 per unit.

The Chinese company proposed the Shanghai Pudong Development Bank for bankrolling the carriage supply to Bangladesh with an interest rate of nearly 5.0 per cent.

Meanwhile, the BR had selected an Indonesian company to supply 100 MG passenger carriages. The Indonesian company proposed the price for the coaches at US$443,944 per unit. It has also given another work order to the same company to supply 50 broad-gauge (BG) passenger carriages.

The Railway will procure 100 MG and 50 BG coaches with soft loan from the ADB, officials said.

Besides, the BR is also working to procure 214 more MG stainless steel passenger carriages under the ADB financing.

According to the Ministry of Railway (MoR) officials, they have already sent a DPP to the Planning Commission (PC) for getting approval relating to the 214 MG coaches procurement.

A MoR official told the FE it is interesting that when the BR is getting available soft loan from the ADB, India and some others donors' it is going to procure the same at higher prices, borrowing costly loans.

The BR should find concessional loans for buying the coaches and other development works before deciding on costly option of bidders' financing or suppliers' credit or buyers' credit, he added.

The ADB in 2013 formed a US$1.0 billion fund, the single highest of its portfolio, for the development of Bangladesh' wobbly railway sector.

The OPEC Fund for International Development (OFID) has also joined the fund titled 'Multi Tranche Financing Facility (MTFF)' for development of the country's railway.

When asked, Additional Director General of BR M Khalilur Rahman said they have been preparing a fresh DPP for procuring 200 MG carriages with bidders' financing.

"We are preparing the DPP. Then we will send it to the PC for getting approval. On getting endorsement from the PC, we will go for buying the carriages'" he told the FE.

Mr Khalil said they have received tenders for supplying the coaches from different bidders. "After getting approval, we will give the work order."

This was in 2015, now we have a repeat of the same issue.

*বাংলাদেশ রেলওয়ে*
*চীনের ঋণে ২০০ কোচ কেনায় পরিকল্পনা কমিশনের আপত্তি*
নিজস্ব প্রতিবেদক | ২২:১৪:০০ মিনিট, জুন ১২, ২০১৬

চীন থেকে ২০০টি মিটার গেজ কোচ কিনতে চাইছে রেলওয়ে। এতে ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ১ হাজার ১৯৭ কোটি টাকা। কোচপ্রতি ব্যয় পড়ছে গড়ে ৫ কোটি ৯৮ লাখ টাকা। এ মূল্যকে বেশি বলে মনে করছে পরিকল্পনা কমিশন। এছাড়া বিডার্স ফিন্যান্স (সরবরাহকারীর ঋণ) হওয়ায় ঋণপ্রাপ্তির নিশ্চয়তা নেই এতে, ঋণের প্রস্তাবিত সুদহারও অনেক বেশি। সব মিলিয়ে কোচগুলো কেনায় আপত্তি তুলেছে পরিকল্পনা কমিশন।

সম্প্রতি অনুষ্ঠিত প্রকল্প মূল্যায়ন কমিটির (পিইসি) বৈঠকে এ আপত্তি জানায় পরিকল্পনা কমিশন। এক্ষেত্রে ঠিকাদার প্রতিষ্ঠানের সঙ্গে নতুন করে দরকষাকষির শর্ত দিয়েছে কমিশন। পাশাপাশি ঋণের নিশ্চয়তা বিধান ও সুদের হার কমানোর জন্য অর্থনৈতিক সম্পর্ক বিভাগের (ইআরডি) মাধ্যমে প্রয়োজনীয় ব্যবস্থা গ্রহণের কথাও বলা হয়েছে। যদিও উচ্চ সুদহারের কারণে ২০১৩ সালেই প্রকল্পটিতে আপত্তি তোলে ইআরডি। এর পর প্রকল্পটি স্থগিত রাখা হলেও পুনরায় তা বাস্তবায়নের উদ্যোগ নেয়া হয়।

রেলওয়ের তথ্যমতে, যাত্রীবাহী কোচ সংকটের কারণে ২০১২ সালের এপ্রিলে প্রকল্পটি হাতে নেয়া হয়। সে বছর অক্টোবরে বিডার্স ফিন্যান্সে কোচগুলো কেনায় দরপত্র আহ্বান করে রেলওয়ে। তবে অর্থ মন্ত্রণালয়ের আপত্তি ও প্রকল্পের মেয়াদ শেষ হয়ে যাওয়ায় দরপত্র বাতিলের সুপারিশ করা হলেও অদৃশ্য কারণে তা বাতিল করা হয়নি।

এদিকে নতুন করে প্রকল্পটি অনুমোদনে তত্পরতা শুরু করা হয়েছে। যদিও এরই মধ্যে ভারত ও ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে ২৭০টি কোচ কেনা হয়েছে। সেগুলো দেশে আসা শুরু করেছে। আর কোরিয়ার ঋণে ২৫০টি কোচ কেনার দরপত্র আহ্বান করা হয়েছে।
চীন থেকে ২০০ মিটার গেজ কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ১ হাজার ১৯৭ কোটি টাকা। আর এশীয় উন্নয়ন ব্যাংকের (এডিবি) ঋণে ২০০টি মিটার গেজ কোচ কেনায় ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ৯৯৭ কোটি ৫২ লাখ টাকা। অর্থাত্ চীন থেকে কোচগুলো কেনায় অতিরিক্ত ব্যয় হবে ১৯৯ কোটি ৪৮ টাকা। এতে কোচপ্রতি ১ কোটি টাকা বেশি ব্যয় হবে। এজন্য প্রকল্প ব্যয় বেশি বলে মনে করছে পরিকল্পনা কমিশন। এ অবস্থায় চীনের সরবরাহকারী প্রতিষ্ঠানের সঙ্গে দরকষাকষি করে কোচের দাম কমাতে বলা হয়েছে। সে অনুযায়ী প্রকল্পটি পুনর্গঠন করতে নির্দেশ দিয়েছে পিইসি।

জানা গেছে, ২০০ মিটার গেজ কোচ সরবরাহে ঋণ প্রস্তাব দিয়েছে চীনের এক্সিম ব্যাংক ও চায়না সিএনআর ফিন্যান্স কোম্পানি। এক্সিম ব্যাংকের ঋণের সুদহার হবে লন্ডন আন্তঃব্যাংক অফার (লাইবর) রেটের সঙ্গে ৩ শতাংশ যোগ করলে যে হার দাঁড়ায় সেটি। এতে সুদের হার ৪ শতাংশের কিছু বেশি দাঁড়াবে। এছাড়া ঋণের ৭ শতাংশ অর্থ চীনা নিরাপত্তা (সিনোসিওর) চার্জ, ১ শতাংশ প্রতিশ্রুতি (কমিটমেন্ট) চার্জ ও দেড় শতাংশ ব্যবস্থাপনা (ম্যানেজমেন্ট) চার্জ এককালীন দিতে হবে।

চায়না সিএনআর ফিন্যান্সের ঋণের সুদের হার হবে লাইবর রেটের সঙ্গে সাড়ে ৮ শতাংশ যোগ করলে যে হার দাঁড়ায় সেটি। এক্ষেত্রে সুদের হার পড়বে প্রায় সাড়ে ৯ শতাংশ। এছাড়া ঋণের ১ দশমিক ২ শতাংশ প্রতিশ্রুতি চার্জ ও দেড় শতাংশ ব্যবস্থাপনা চার্জ এককালীন নেবে প্রতিষ্ঠানটি। ১৫ বছর মেয়াদি এ ঋণের গ্রেস পিরিয়ড মাত্র তিন বছর।

চড়া সুদ ও কঠিন শর্তের কারণে ২০১৩ সালের শুরুর দিকে প্রস্তাবটির বিপক্ষে অবস্থান নেয় ইআরডি। তাই ঋণের নিশ্চয়তা ও সুদের হার কমানোর জন্য পুনরায় ইআরডির মাধ্যমে আলোচনার জন্য সুপারিশ করেছে পিইসি।

এদিকে এডিবির ঋণে সুদের হার ১ শতাংশ ও কোরিয়ার ঋণে ১ শতাংশেরও কম। এছাড়া এসব ঋণ পরিশোধের মেয়াদ পাঁচ বছর গ্রেস পিরিয়ডসহ ২৫ বছর।

এ প্রসঙ্গে রেলপথ সচিব মো. ফিরোজ সালাহ্ উদ্দিন বণিক বার্তাকে বলেন, বৈদেশিক ঋণের বিষয়টি দেখার দায়িত্ব ইআরডির। সুদের হার ও অন্যান্য বিষয় নিয়ে তারা চীনের সঙ্গে আলোচনা করবে। আর কোচ কেনার প্রস্তাব যাচাই-বাছাই করবে রেলপথ মন্ত্রণালয়। এজন্য পিইসির সিদ্ধান্ত অনুযায়ী কাজ করা হচ্ছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

New Indonesian Coaches goes into service dubbed "sonar Bangla " In Dhaka-Chittagong route Nonstop Service.Shows BR's confidence in Indonesian quality.Yet AGAIN. 

@Bilal9 @BDforever @bluesky 

@madokafc @Indos 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bangladesh >> published: 11:54 june 21, 2016 >> updated : 14:54 june 21, 2016
* PM's Eid gift: Fast train for Dhaka-Ctg route 
 Shohel Mamun *
The government is going to launch a speedy train with a four-hour journey on the Dhaka-Chittagong route for the sake of home-goers ahead of Eid-ul-Fitr.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina would inaugurate the service on June 25 at Kamalapur Railway Station and it would continue after Eid as well, Railway Minister Mazibul Hoque told the Dhaka Tribune on Monday night.



The minister said: “The railway distance between Dhaka and Chittagong is 370km and the train will run at a speed of around 100km per hour. It will move without staying at any stoppage.”

Currently, an intercity train reaches to Chittagong from Dhaka by 7 to 7.30 hours. The name of the new train yet to be fixed though the railway ministry has already suggested four names to the PM.

Mazibul Hoque also said: “The new train is gift for the commuters from the Prime Minister ahead of Eid.”

A railway official said the trial of the train took place on Saturday as well.

The red and green colour train include 16 coaches with 64 seats each, which had been imported from India and Indonesia.

- See more at: http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...haka-ctg-route-ahead-eid#sthash.hIHis9Y2.dpuf


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



খবর  > বাংলাদেশ 
*ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম পথে নতুন ট্রেন ‘সোনার বাংলা’*
চট্টগ্রাম ব্যুরো, বিডিনিউজ টোয়েন্টিফোর ডটকম

Published: 2016-06-21 18:54:20.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-21 21:38:28.0 BdST








 
*ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম রেলপথে আগামী সপ্তাহ থেকে চলাচল শুরু করবে নতুন একটি আন্তঃনগর ট্রেন।*

‘সোনার বাংলা এক্সপ্রেস’ নাম পাওয়া ১৬ বগির এই ট্রেন শুধু ঢাকার বিমানবন্দর স্টেশনে থামবে। পাঁচ ঘণ্টা ৪০ মিনিটে ট্রেনটি ঢাকা থেকে চট্টগ্রাম এবং চট্টগ্রাম থেকে ঢাকা পৌঁছাবে বলে রেল কর্মকর্তারা জানিয়েছেন।

সোনার বাংলা এক্সপ্রেস হবে ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম পথে চলাচলকারী দ্বিতীয় বিরতিহীন ট্রেন।

এর আগে প্রথম বিরতিহীন আন্তঃনগর ট্রেন সুবর্ণ এক্সপ্রেস চলাচল শুরু করে ১৯৯৮ সালের ১৪ এপ্রিল।

পূর্ব রেলের জিএম মো. আবদুল হাই বলেন, “শনিবার (২৫ জুন) ঢাকা কমলাপুর রেলস্টেশনে প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা সোনার বাংলা এক্সপ্রেসের উদ্বোধন করার কথা রয়েছে।”

তবে ট্রেনটি বাণিজ্যিকভাবে যাত্রী পরিবহন শুরু করবে রোববার থেকে।















জিএম আবদুল হাই জানান, ইন্দোনেশিয়া থেকে আনা নতুন ১৬টি বগি দিয়েই আন্তঃনগর ট্রেনটি যাত্রী পরিবহন করবে। শনিবার ছাড়া সপ্তাহের বাকি ছয়দিন ট্রেনটি চলাচল করবে।
“এটিতে স্নিগ্ধা (শীতাতপ চেয়ার), শোভন চেয়ার, এসি বার্থ মিলিয়ে ৭৪৬টি আসন থাকবে।”


তিনি জানান, প্রতিদিন সকাল ৭টায় সোনারবাংলা এক্সপ্রেস কমলাপুর রেল স্টেশন থেকে ছেড়ে চট্টগ্রাম পৌঁছাবে বেলা ১২টা ৪০ মিনিটে।

একই ট্রেন চট্টগ্রাম স্টেশন থেকে ছাড়বে বিকাল ৫টায়, ঢাকা পৌঁছাবে রাত ১০টা ৪০ মিনিটে।

পূর্ব রেলের কর্মকর্তাদের সঙ্গে কথা বলে জানা গেছে, বুধবার থেকে নতুন এই ট্রেনের টিকিট বিক্রি শুরু হতে যাচ্ছে। এই ট্রেনে ভাড়া রাখা হয়েছে সুবর্ণ এক্সপ্রেসের মতোই।

প্রথম বিরতিহীন আন্তঃনগর ট্রেন সুবর্ণ এক্সপ্রেস চট্টগ্রাম থেকে সকাল ৭টায় ছেড়ে ঢাকা পৌঁছায় বেলা ১২টা ৪০ মিনিটে।

আর ঢাকা থেকে বিকাল ৩টায় ছেড়ে রাত ৮টা ৪০ মিনিটে পৌঁছানোর সময় নির্ধারিত রয়েছে।

সুবর্ণ এক্সপ্রেস শুক্রবার ছাড়া সপ্তাহের বাকি ছয়দিন ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম পথে বিমানবন্দর ছাড়া অন্য কোনও স্টেশনে থামে না।

ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম রেলপথে সুবর্ণ এক্সপ্রেস ছাড়াও তুর্ণা নিশিথা, মহানগর গোধুলী, মহানগর প্রভাতি এক্সপ্রেস ট্রেন চলাচল করে।









এর বাইরে ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম পথে দুটি মেইল ট্রেনও চলাচল করে।

পূর্ব রেলের কর্মকর্তারা জানিয়েছেন, সোনার বাংলা এক্সপ্রেসর ১৬টি বগির মধ্যে চারটি এসি চেয়ায়ের (স্নিগ্ধা) প্রতিটিতে ৫৫ করে ২২০ আসন, সাতটি শোভন চেয়ারের বগিতে ৪২০ আসন, দুটি এসি বাথে ৩৩ করে ৬৬ আসন এবং দুটি খাবার গাড়ির সঙ্গে সংযুক্ত ৪০টি আসন রয়েছে।

এর বাইরে একটি পাওয়ার কার থাকছে ট্রেনটিতে।

পূর্ব রেলের একজন কর্মকর্তা জানিয়েছেন, সোনার বাংলা এক্সপ্রেসে খাবার সরবরাহের দায়িত্বে থাকবে পর্যটন করপোরেশন।

ট্রেনের ভাড়ার সাথে খাবারের দাম সংযুক্ত করার পরিকল্পনা পূর্ব রেলের রয়েছে বলেও জানান ওই কর্মকর্তা।



http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article1171730.bdnews

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

*World Bank to give $130 million in loans to Bangladesh for economic zones*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-20 02:05:04.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-20 02:05:04.0 BdST










*The government has signed a $130 million additional financing agreement with the World Bank for the development of the recently licensed and new economic zones in Bangladesh.*

The loan was given to the Private Sector Development Support Project (PSDSP), according to a media statement from the global lender.

Economic Relations Division Additional Secretary Kazi Shofiqul Azam and Acting World Bank Country Director for Bangladesh Rajashree Paralkar signed the agreement at an event on Sunday.

The new credit has a 38-year term, including a six-year grace period, and a service charge of 0.75 percent.

The statement said this loan would be utilised to develop the new economic zones and to attract foreign and domestic investment, while creating more jobs in the manufacturing sector.

In the past two years, the PSDSP has helped with the licensing of 16 economic zones and hi-tech parks and the assessment of 33 new sites for development as economic zones.

The latest funding will help construct off-site infrastructure and works, and zone-specific infrastructures, such as perimeter walls, central effluent treatment plants, water treatment plants, and other facilities, said the statement.

It will also negotiate a Public-Private Partnership for economic zone development.

Rajashree Paralkar said, “Bangladesh needs to create more and better jobs in the manufacturing sector to accelerate growth and poverty reduction.

“The economic zones play a critical role in attracting private investment and creating jobs, as the benefits are many.”

Paralkar added that this financing would directly contribute to the government’s vision of establishing 100 economic zones over the next 15 years.

Kazi Shofiqul Azam said, “Both the sixth and the seventh Five-Year Plans considered establishing new economic zones as a cornerstone to strengthen the manufacturing sector and promote efficient use of skilled labour, land, and other resources.

“The new economic zones and high-tech parks will be important to achieve the government’s poverty alleviation goals.”




http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/06...ion-in-loans-to-bangladesh-for-economic-zones

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> But, BAL is certainly lying. I ask you is it possible to keep inflationin check if the govt servants, Police, Military, BGB all gets their salary doubled? I was in BD only a few months before. I saw no sign of an abating inflation. Growth is also certainly not over 6%, although some wishmongesr (a new word?) put it to 7%.



Tell your countrymen this who keep saying Bangladesh is growing at a very healthy pace. You are saying its all just inflation?


----------



## bluesky

*World Bank to give $130 million in loans to Bangladesh for economic zones*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2016-06-20 02:05:04.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-20 02:05:04.0 BdST
Source: https://defence.pk/threads/bangladesh-economy-news-updates.10487/page-116#ixzz4CP8xPTO3

Can someone tell me if this 130million USD is the first loan after WB cancelled its promised credit for the Padma Bridge construction?


----------



## Arthur

bluesky said:


> *World Bank to give $130 million in loans to Bangladesh for economic zones*
> Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> Published: 2016-06-20 02:05:04.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-20 02:05:04.0 BdST
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/bangladesh-economy-news-updates.10487/page-116#ixzz4CP8xPTO3
> 
> Can someone tell me if this 130million USD is the first loan after WB cancelled its promised credit for the Padma Bridge construction?


No,there are few other's like E tendering and procurement etc. I cant remember them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*FDI Inflow to Bangladesh crosses $2bn mark*

Ibrahim Hossain Ovi

Bangladesh witnessed a “historically high level” of growth in foreign direct investment in 2015, crossing the figure $2bn mark, according to World Investment Report.

“Thanks to rising FDI in labour-intensive manufacturing, inflows to Bangladesh jumped by 44% to $2.23 billion, a historically high level,” the report said. 

World Investment Report 2016 was released jointly by the United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (Unctad) and Board of Investment, Bangladesh in Dhaka yesterday.

- See more at: http://www.dhakatribune.com/busines...gladesh-crosses-2bn-mark#sthash.q0osNvJU.dpuf





The high growth has been attributed to political stability, higher return of investment, less risk of investment and reinvestment of earnings.

During the last year, Bangladesh witnessed the highest FDI of $2.23 billion, which is 44.10% or $684 million higher compared to $1.55 billion of 2014. In South Asia, Bangladesh is ahead of all countries except India which was the 10th largest FDI recipient country that received $44 billion in 2015, said the report.

“Bangladesh has witnessed the highest growth among the South Asian countries as the rate of investment return is higher ranging 14% to 15%, which means investors did not want to leave,” said Board of Investment (BOI) Executive Chairman SA Samad while addressing the report launchinh ceremony.

The report stated that the total inflows to South Asia increased by about 22% to $50 billion, which was driven by India and Bangladesh that received investment of $2.23 billion and $44 billion respectively. 

Bangladesh is the second largest FDI receiver among the South Asian countries while India became the fourth largest recipient of FDI in developing Asia and the tenth largest in the world with inflows reaching $44 billion.

Inflows to Pakistan and Sri Lanka declined to $ 865 million and $ 681 million respectively while In Nepal, FDI inflows rose by 74 percent to $51 million last year.

According to the report, country’s power, gas and petroleum sector have received highest FDI of $574 million followed by textile and wearing $443 million, telecommunication $255 million and banking $310 million. In 2014, the FDI receipt of power, gas and petroleum sector was only $50 million.

Strong FDI in Asia drove inflows to manufactures and mixed exporters. Five manufactures exporters reported 18% growth in FDI flows, thanks to record flows to Bangladesh. 

FDI in the textile and garments industries remains strong in Bangladesh, as does FDI in power generation, the report stated. 

Reinvested earnings in the country continued to rise, exceeding the value of the equity component and Bangladesh became the largest FDI host in this subgroup of exporters, as flows into Cambodia fell slightly, said the report.

“It is a good sign that the investors are not sending their money back home, rather they are investing further,” said Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Affairs Adviser to the Prime Minister Tawfiq-E-Elahi Chowdhury who was present at the report launching ceremony as chief guest.

India has a large domestic market with higher per capita income and large population, which worked as catalyst for better position, said Tawfiq while commenting on the India’s FDI volume.

In terms of gross FDI inflows, the amount stands at $2699.05 million which was 31.08% higher than previous year to $2058.98 million. 

Recovery in FDI was strong in 2015. Global FDI flows jumped by 38% to $ 1.76 trillion, highest since the global economic and finance crisis of 2008-09.

The report said: “A surge in cross-border mergers and acquisitions (M&As) to $721 billion, from $432 billion in 2014, was the principal factor behind the global rebound.”

“A 38% jump in flows, to $1.76 trillion, gives hope that global FDI is at long last returning to a growth path. But we are not yet out of the woods,” said UNCTAD Secretary-General Mukhisa Kituyi. 

FDI flows are expected to decline in 2016 in both developed and developing economies, barring another wave of cross-border mega-deals and corporate reconfigurations. 

UNCTAD also forecasts that FDI flows are likely to contract by 10%–155 in 2016, reflecting the fragility of the global economy, the persistent weakness of aggregate demand, sluggish growth in some commodity-exporting countries. Over the medium term, FDI flows are projected to resume growth in 2017 and to surpass $1.8 trillion in 2018.

- See more at: http://www.dhakatribune.com/busines...gladesh-crosses-2bn-mark#sthash.q0osNvJU.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

$3 Billion Padma bridge progress...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Economy 
*NBR says revenue collection exceeds target for 2015-16 fiscal year*
Abdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-29 21:55:31.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-29 21:55:31.0 BdST








 
*The National Board of Revenue has beaten the revenue collection target for the 2015-16 fiscal ending on Thursday, its chairman says.*

In a Facebook post on Wednesday, Nojibur Rahman said the board mobilised Tk 1.55 trillion.

The figure is 3.19 percent higher than the revised target and 14.06 percent bigger than the previous FY’s collection.

The NBR chief says ‘impossible has been made possible’.

He said the board had established claims over an additional Tk 130 billion, which would come through book adjustment from the Finance Division as arrear revenue from Petrobangla.

The additional amount will take the collection figure near the original target of 1.76 trillion fixed in the budget for 2015-16, he added.














The target was revised down to 1.5 trillion in April.
Rahman wrote the post just before the passage of the Finance Bill 2016 in Parliament at noon.

Later, speaking to bdnews24.com, he said: “NBR officers have made history by mobilising Tk 1.55 trillion. That’s why I called it making impossible possible.”

The NBR chief was confident about reaching the target of Tk 2.03 trillion set for 2016-17 FY.

Asked how he had calculated the collection figure before the fiscal had even come to an end, he said, “It’s a probable figure. Estimated collection of the last several days (of the FY) has been added to the figure already calculated.”

“But I’m certain that the original amount won’t be less than what I’ve mentioned,” he added.

According to him, the highest amount – 556.65 billion – has come from VAT, which posted a 13.6 percent growth.

Income tax has contributed Tk 542.44 billion and import duty Tk 448.54 billion. The two slabs have achieved 12.18 percent and 17 percent growth respectively.

In the 2014-15 FY, the NBR collected Tk 1.36 trillion.

Rahman thanked Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and Finance Minister AMA Muhith for their guidance and supervision and acknowledged the role of his colleagues, stakeholders and ministries and departments in the revenue collection.

Later, the NBR issued a media statement on the revenue mobilisation.



http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/06...ection-exceeds-target-for-2015-16-fiscal-year





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Home  > Economy 
*Cut in tax at source for exports likely to be reduced*
Abdur Rahim Harmachi, Chief Economics Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-29 10:28:05.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-29 13:49:38.0 BdST


*A Tk 3.4 trillion budget for the new financial year is about to be passed with a reduction in tax at source for readymade garment exports and other changes in the tax structure.*


Besides, a cut in the tax at source for exporters of jute and jute products, leather and leather goods, packaged food, frozen food, and vegetables is also likely.

Finance minister AMA Muhith gave this indication to bdnews24.com with the budget for the 2016-17 financial year about to be passed in Parliament.

Each year, changes are made to the budget proposals in the light of suggestion made by MPs during debates before they are passed by the House.

When asked about the changes in the offing, Muhith told bdnews24.com: “There will be no major changes to my budget proposals this year. There will be some minor changes concerning taxes.”

Asked of a possible cut in the tax at source for readymade garment exports, Muhith said: “There is a strong demand for this; let us see.”

Muhith, happy with the budget debates in a House devoid of BNP representation, said: “There have been criticisms on some counts; there have been praises for others. Certain additions and alterations have been suggested.”

The finance bill on Wednesday and the main budget on Thursday would be passed by taking these into consideration, he added.

Muhith presented a Tk 3.4 trillion budget on Jun 2 for the 2016-17 financial year starting on Jul 1.

Senior ministers and MPs have already given their views on the proposals. There will be further discussion on Wednesday and Thursday.

The last word will come from Prime Minister and Leader of the House Sheikh Hasina.
The finance bill will be passed on Wednesday with the parliament session commencing at 10am. Sheikh Hasina, the head of the government, will speak before the bill is passed.

Next, the finance minister would deliver is closing address and place the finance bill for passing.

As per tradition, the prime minister requests the finance minister after he makes his closing remarks and before the finance bill is placed for passing to introduce amendments if any.

Muhith, who has presented his eighth budget in a row, faced sharp criticism from apex business body FBCCI.

Its president AM Ahmad said in a press conference: “We had made 447 suggestions after painstaking work. Of them, only 53 have been accepted or just about 10 percent.

“As the FBCC president I am ashamed of this.”

Moreover, forums of readymade garment manufacturers such as the BGMI, BTMA, BKME and other bodies connected with the trade have been demanding a cut in the tax at source for garment exports.

The budget proposed a 1.5 percent tax at source on garment export prices (FOB), but Muhith has stepped back in the face of a stiff opposition from manufacturers.

A member of the National Revenue Board had hinted that the tax might be reduced to 0.8 percent at the time of passing the finance bill.

The budget proposes a 1.5 tax at source for jute and jute products, leather and leather goods, packaged food, frozen food, and vegetables as well. But indications are that the rate might be brought down to one percent.

A proposal to reintroduce VAT on Hawaii slippers and plastic shoes worth up to Tk 120 may also be withdrawn.

VAT exemption on biscuits, cakes and bread priced Tk 100 per kg may continue, though the budged proposed the scrapping of such exemption.

Officials of National Board of Revenue hinted of revoking the decision to impose VAT on meditation services.



http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/06/29/cut-in-tax-at-source-for-exports-likely-to-be-reduced







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Home  > Economy 
*Japan to offer Bangladesh Tk 128 billion in loan for 6 projects*
Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-06-29 18:47:44.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-29 18:47:44.0 BdST









*Japan will offer Bangladesh Tk 128.19 billion in loan on soft conditions for six projects in different sectors. The projects include power, road communications and disaster management.*



An agreement to this effect was signed between the Bangladesh government and Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in Dhaka on Wednesday.

Japanese Ambassador Masato Watanabe said at the signing ceremony that it was the largest loan made available to Bangladesh by his country.

Bangladesh will receive the funds under Japan’s 37th loan package at 0.01 percent interest.

The repayment period has been fixed at 40 years.

The funds will be utilised in such projects as the Dhaka Mass Rapid Transit, Jamuna Rail Bridge, Cross-Border Road Network, Matarbarhi Coal Fired Power Plant, Energy Efficiency and Conservation Promotion Financing, and Disaster Risk Management Enhancement.

Economic Relations Division Additional Secretary Kazi Shofiqul Azam and JICA Bangladesh chief Mikio Hataeda signed the agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

খবর  > অর্থনীতি 
*উচ্চ শিক্ষার জন্য বিশ্ব ব্যাংকের ঋণে হাজার কোটি টাকার প্রকল্প*
নিজস্ব প্রতিবেদক, বিডিনিউজ টোয়েন্টিফোর ডটকম

Published: 2016-06-28 18:45:07.0 BdST Updated: 2016-06-28 18:45:07.0 BdST










*উচ্চ শিক্ষার মান উন্নয়নে গুরুত্ব দিয়ে বিশ্ব ব্যাংকের সহায়তায় ১ হাজার ৪০ কোটি টাকার প্রকল্প নিয়েছে সরকার।*

‘কলেজ এডুকেশন ডেভেলপমেন্ট’ শীর্ষক এ প্রকল্পের মাধ্যমে শিক্ষার কৌশল পরিকল্পনা, সংস্কার, কলেজগুলোর ব্যবস্থাপনা সক্ষমতা বাড়ানো, শিক্ষা নিয়োগ ব্যবস্থাপনা পদ্ধতি উন্নত ও অর্নাস ও মাস্টার্স কোর্সের শিক্ষা পদ্ধতি উন্নত করার হবে বলে সরকারের পক্ষ থেকে বলা হয়েছে।

মঙ্গলবার রাজধানীর শেরে বাংলা নগরে এনইসি সম্মেলন কক্ষে প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনার সভাপতিত্বে একনেক সভায় এই প্রকল্পটি অনুমোদন দেওয়া হয়।

এই প্রকল্পে মোট ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ১ হাজার ৪০ কোটি টাকা। এর মধ্যে বিশ্ব ব্যাংকের ঋণ থেকে আসবে ৮০০ কোটি টাকা। বাকিটা সরকারের। প্রকল্পটি চলতি অর্থবছরের জুলাইয়ে শুরু হয়ে ২০২১ সালের জুনের মধ্যে বাস্তবায়ন হবে।

সভার পর সংবাদ সম্মেলনে পরিকল্পামন্ত্রী আ হ ম মুস্তফা কামাল বলেন, “উচ্চ শিক্ষার চাহিদা দিন দিন বাড়ছে। এই মুহূর্তে মানসম্মত শিক্ষার উপর অধিক গুরুত্ব দিচ্ছে সরকার।

“এই প্রকল্পের মাধ্যমে কলেজ সংখ্যা বাড়ানো হবে। প্রকল্পটি ২০২১ সালের মধ্যে শেষ করার লক্ষ্যমাত্রা থাকলেও এটি ২০১৯ সালের মধ্যে শেষ করতে প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা সংশ্লিষ্টদের নির্দেশ দিয়েছেন।”

মঙ্গলবারের সভায় এটিসহ মোট আটটি প্রকল্প অনুমোদন দেওয়া হয়। এগুলোর সম্মিলিত ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ৪ হাজার ৬০৬ কোটি টাকা।

পরিকল্পনামন্ত্রী বলেন, এর মধ্যে প্রকল্প সহায়তা হিসেবে পাওয়া যাবে ৮০০ কোটি টাকা, বাকি ৩ হাজার ৮০৬ কোটি টাকা সরকারের নিজস্ব তহবিল থেকে জোগান দেওয়া হবে।

অনুমোদিত প্রকল্পের মধ্যে রয়েছে ১০০টি উপজেলায় একটি করে টেকনিক্যাল স্কুল ও কলেজ স্থাপন প্রকল্প (প্রথম সংশোধিত), এটি বাস্তবায়নে মোট ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ২ হাজার ২৮১ কোটি ৬৯ লাখ টাকা।

ফরিদপুর মেডিকেল কলেজ ও হাসপাতাল স্থাপন প্রকল্প (প্রথম সংশোধিত), এর ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ৪৭৪ কোটি ৭৬ লাখ টাকা। ২০টি শিশু দিবাযত্ন কেন্দ্র স্থাপন প্রকল্পে ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ৫৯ কোটি ৮৮ লাখ টাকা।

পাঁচদোনা-ডাঙ্গা-ঘোড়াশাল সড়ক উন্নয়ন প্রকল্পের ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ২৬৯ কোটি ৮১ লাখ টাকা।

কুড়িগ্রাম জেলার চিলমারী ও উলিপুর উপজেলাধীন বৈরাগীর হাট ও চিলমারী বন্দর ব্রহ্মপুত্র নদের ডান তীরের ভাঙন থেকে রক্ষা প্রকল্প (প্রথম সংশোধিত) একনেকে অনুমোদন পেয়েছে, এর ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ২৫৬ কোটি ৯২ লাখ টাকা।
উন্নত জাতের গাভী পালনের মাধ্যমে সুবিধাবঞ্চিত নারীদের জীবনযাত্রার মান উন্নয়ন প্রকল্পে ব্যয় হবে ১৫১ কোটি ৫৭ লাখ টাকা।

হাতে কলমে কারিগরি প্রশিক্ষণে নারীদের গুরুত্ব দিয়ে বিটাকের কার্যক্রম সম্প্রসারণপূর্বক আত্মকর্মসংস্থান সৃষ্টি ও দারিদ্র্য বিমোচন প্রকল্পে (তৃতীয় সংশোধিত)ব্যয় হবে ৭১ কোটি ৯৭ লাখ টাকা।


http://bangla.bdnews24.com/economy/article1175540.bdnews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> See below for condition of Bangladesh trackage. Poor by whose standards?? And this is not even mainline trackage....



Nice try,but that's a newly laid 60 km long meter gauge line. I too saw it on SSC forum.



Bilal9 said:


> Some of the track is even imported from India. Could the poor condition be because of the quality of the Indian tra



What you've imported might be the old 90lb/yard rails...

http://www.dhakatribune.com/development/2013/may/27/money-wasted-‘poor’-railway-project

We even make 110UTS rails for our dedicated freight corridors & export rails to several countries.



Bilal9 said:


> Are you kidding me? Say leasing.
> 
> Unless you're an airline like Biman, which 'buys' aircraft ( four 777-300ERs, four 787-8 Dreamliners,and two Next-Generation 737-800s in the short term



Who cares about your Beeman ??Do they still fly those vintage DC 10s ??

Indian carriers only lease aircraft , right ??

IndiGo firms up 250 A320neo aircraft – Airbus' largest order by number |


----------



## Rokto14

Who cares about your Beeman ??Do they still fly those vintage DC 10s ??

Indian carriers only lease aircraft , right ??

IndiGo firms up 250 A320neo aircraft – Airbus' largest order by number | [/QUOTE]

Sorry man we don't fly the DC-10s and we are phasing out our remaining 2 Airbus 310-300s by this year September. And we are going to lease Boeing 737s or Boeing 777s as replacement aircraft before 787 Dreamliners come in 2019. And you shouldn't compare IndiGo with Biman. Biman is a company under the GoB whereas IndiGo is a private company. And IndiGo needs to cater to 35 destinations in India for domestic. We cater more international flights to mostly Middle East and Southeast Asia. Don't really see a point of you comparing :3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Online money transfer giant PayPal slated for August entry in Bangladesh*
Chief Economics Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2016-07-15 20:16:49.0 BdST Updated: 2016-07-15 20:16:49.0 BdST




*
Popular online money transfer agency PayPal is all set to sign an MoU with state-owned Sonali Bank, clearing the decks for its debut in Bangladesh, authorities have confirmed.*

Sonali Bank Director-in-charge Md Abdur Rob told bdnews24.com on Friday that PayPal had responded with positive indications to a proposal made by the bank to sign an MoU.

“We hope the service will start in Bangladesh from next month”, he said.

State Minister for Information and Communication Technology (ICT) Zunaid Ahmed Palak told bdnews24.com, “Under the leadership and overall guidance of ICT adviser to the government, Sajeeb Wazed Joy, we have made much progress on our commitment to bring PayPal services to the people of Bangladesh.

“We do hope that very soon we shall be able to present the service to freelancers and others.”

During last year’s US tour, Palak visited the PayPal head office and met its vice-president. At that time, he had said that discussions revolved round meeting infrastructural needs to ensure that Bangladesh could be put on their list.

PayPal is an e-commerce organisation through which money can be transferred through the internet using an electronic bank credit or debit card, PayPal cheques or by using virtual cash from Pay Pal accounts.

The government has been trying to introduce the service in Bangladesh since 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> *Online money transfer giant PayPal slated for August entry in Bangladesh*
> Chief Economics Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> Published: 2016-07-15 20:16:49.0 BdST Updated: 2016-07-15 20:16:49.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Popular online money transfer agency PayPal is all set to sign an MoU with state-owned Sonali Bank, clearing the decks for its debut in Bangladesh, authorities have confirmed.*
> 
> Sonali Bank Director-in-charge Md Abdur Rob told bdnews24.com on Friday that PayPal had responded with positive indications to a proposal made by the bank to sign an MoU.
> 
> “We hope the service will start in Bangladesh from next month”, he said.
> 
> State Minister for Information and Communication Technology (ICT) Zunaid Ahmed Palak told bdnews24.com, “Under the leadership and overall guidance of ICT adviser to the government, Sajeeb Wazed Joy, we have made much progress on our commitment to bring PayPal services to the people of Bangladesh.
> 
> “We do hope that very soon we shall be able to present the service to freelancers and others.”
> 
> During last year’s US tour, Palak visited the PayPal head office and met its vice-president. At that time, he had said that discussions revolved round meeting infrastructural needs to ensure that Bangladesh could be put on their list.
> 
> PayPal is an e-commerce organisation through which money can be transferred through the internet using an electronic bank credit or debit card, PayPal cheques or by using virtual cash from Pay Pal accounts.
> 
> The government has been trying to introduce the service in Bangladesh since 2011


Finally as I am leaving Bangladesh :/ -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

*US’ Gilead faces competition from Bangladesh’s Beacon pharma *

MUMBAI: In a classic David Vs Goliath case, the US-based drugmaker Gilead that has made billions of dollars over its blockbuster range of Hepatitis C drugs is facing an unconventional challenger. Beacon Pharma, a little known Bangladeshi drugmaker, has emerged as the David to the Goliath that Gilead is. 

Beacon has become the first generic drug company in the world to produce copycat versions of Gilead's newly launched Epclusa (Sofosbuvir + Velpatasvir) — a drug used to treat all types of Hepatitis C infections. One of the revolutionary drugs, Epclusa has a cure rate of 95 per cent, but with a tag of $75,000 it is considered out of reach to even the wealthy. 

Beacon, going by its past launches of Hep C drugs, will look at pricing the drug 10x less than that of its originator. "Our brand will be known as SOFOSVEL, this will be the first generic launch of this drug," said Monjul Alam, senior vice-president, Beacon Pharma, to ET over a telephonic chat from Dhaka .. 

The combination of Sofosbuvir+ Velpatasvir which was approved by the USFDA in June is considered as a path breaking therapy that can be used by even the harshest genotype of patients suffering from the disease. Gilead, which has faced flak for its pricing of other Hep C drugs, has priced this drug lower than its other products. For over 90 low income countries, Gilead has given voluntary licenses to 12 Indian generic makers who are allowed to sell its drugs, in return of a royalty fee. The emergence of companies like Beacon, medical experts say, is also a result of unaffordability of these drugs even in developed nations. 

"There is bound to be crossborder movement of any goods that costs $1 in one country and $1,000 in other," said Andrew Hill, Department of Pharmacology and Therapeutics of University of Liverpool. 

Beacon is hoping to reach out to patients from 45 countries across the world, including India, through its patient support programme which allows patients to directly purchase the drug through the manufacturer.

There are several Hep C buyers' clubs that have emerged across the world where patients who are unable to afford the costly versions in their home countries, travel to Bangladesh and India to buy the drugs for themselves and fellow patients.

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Business 
*Online money transfer giant PayPal slated for August entry in Bangladesh*
Chief Economics Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-07-15 20:16:49.0 BdST Updated: 2016-07-15 20:16:49.0 BdST










*Popular online money transfer agency PayPal is all set to sign an MoU with state-owned Sonali Bank, clearing the decks for its debut in Bangladesh, authorities have confirmed.*






Sonali Bank Director-in-charge Md Abdur Rob told bdnews24.com on Friday that PayPal had responded with positive indications to a proposal made by the bank to sign an MoU.

“We hope the service will start in Bangladesh from next month”, he said.

State Minister for Information and Communication Technology (ICT) Zunaid Ahmed Palak told bdnews24.com, “Under the leadership and overall guidance of ICT adviser to the government, Sajeeb Wazed Joy, we have made much progress on our commitment to bring PayPal services to the people of Bangladesh.

“We do hope that very soon we shall be able to present the service to freelancers and others.”

During last year’s US tour, Palak visited the PayPal head office and met its vice-president. At that time, he had said that discussions revolved round meeting infrastructural needs to ensure that Bangladesh could be put on their list.

PayPal is an e-commerce organisation through which money can be transferred through the internet using an electronic bank credit or debit card, PayPal cheques or by using virtual cash from Pay Pal accounts.

The government has been trying to introduce the service in Bangladesh since 2011.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^
@alaungphaya @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> @alaungphaya @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri



Wake me up when Bangladesh yearly pharma exports pass 100 million USD (i.e what India exports in pharma in 2-3 days)

http://articles.economictimes.india...try-pharmaceutical-exports-ramesh-swaminathan

_India's drug makers export more than $4 billion (Rs 24,970 crore) of products to the US out of their annual exports of around $15 billion._

Bangladesh has to start somewhere, but one article is not an indication of any serious momentum....it will need a lot lot more than that and you have to find a way to displace established suppliers like India in the major markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Wake me up when Bangladesh yearly pharma exports pass 100 million USD (i.e what India exports in pharma in 2-3 days)
> 
> http://articles.economictimes.india...try-pharmaceutical-exports-ramesh-swaminathan
> 
> _India's drug makers export more than $4 billion (Rs 24,970 crore) of products to the US out of their annual exports of around $15 billion._
> 
> Bangladesh has to start somewhere, but one article is not an indication of any serious momentum....it will need a lot lot more than that and you have to find a way to displace established suppliers like India in the major markets.


No backing from govt. all they care about is tax. Then u can expect this condition. Not surprising.

But they do make 96% of Bangladesh demand so that's a good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Mohammed Khaled said:


> *No backing from govt. all they care about is tax*. Then u can expect this condition. Not surprising.
> 
> But they do make 96% of Bangladesh demand so that's a good news.













As you can see exports were
- $27.5mil in 05/06
- $69.14mil in 13/14

more than doubled in ~10 years.

The industry is growing. BD companies are just now entering the US market after gaining FDA approval.



> Square Pharmaceuticals and Beximco Pharma gained the FDA approval in June last year.
> 
> “Incepta Pharmaceuticals is expected to get that opportunity soon. The other companies will follow suit gradually,” Farashuddin adds.
> 
> Shawkat Haider, General Manager of the business development division of Beximco Pharmaceuticals Ltd, says they have taken all necessary preparations to start exporting medicines within 4-5 months.
> 
> “We will enter the US market with medicines for blood pressure.”
> 
> Square Pharmaceuticals Limited plans to hit the new market in a few months and the Incepta Pharmaceuticals Limited has already set up a separate factory with a view to exporting medicines to the US from the next year.
> 
> Made-in-Bangladesh medicines are currently exported to 90 countries in Europe and Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Russell said:


> As you can see exports were
> - $27.5mil in 05/06
> - $69.14mil in 13/14
> 
> more than doubled in ~10 years.
> 
> The industry is growing. BD companies are just now entering the US market after gaining FDA approval.


If only they keep up with the quality there is a big competition Bangladesh can throw at the rivals. Everything is super cheap so that's an advantage.


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Wake me up when Bangladesh yearly pharma exports pass 100 million USD (i.e what India exports in pharma in 2-3 days)
> 
> http://articles.economictimes.india...try-pharmaceutical-exports-ramesh-swaminathan
> 
> _India's drug makers export more than $4 billion (Rs 24,970 crore) of products to the US out of their annual exports of around $15 billion._
> 
> Bangladesh has to start somewhere, but one article is not an indication of any serious momentum....it will need a lot lot more than that and you have to find a way to displace established suppliers like India in the major markets.



India is a huge behemoth pharma supplier worldwide with generic drug export majors like Ranbaxy who have been at this since the sixties.

Plus Indian pharma mfrs. enjoy support of not only local availability of initial formulations but also huge investment and indigenous production of Active Pharma Ingredients (API) because of hundred crore population...

Bangladesh has started this twenty years late compared to India (license manufacture of Upjohn, Bayer drugs in late eighties) and then moved on past a decade in bulk generics and specialties like ophthalmic drugs and metered dose inhalers in late nineties. Comparisons actually should not be made between India and Bangladesh volume-wise.

So yes - it will take Bangladesh (even proportionally as a nation of sixteen crore) ten more (if not twenty) more years to compete with India in any respectable export volume.

Qualitatively however Bangladeshi drugs take a back seat to no one. I've had American doctors assay Bangladeshi common drugs like acetaminophen (and I have Bangladeshi friends who are involved with local US pharma companies) who know that quality-wise Bangladeshi generics are as good as any in the world.

GMP approvals have been received by most of our major companies from almost all important markets.

This is from a recent annual report of a local pharma exporter of repute (there are about twenty exporters of this size locally),


Launched 28 products (24 generics) in the domestic market; three of which were launched for the first time in Bangladesh
Introduced Oral Soluble Film (OSF) technology with the launch of an antiemetic drug (Ondansetron) Entered two new markets (Romania and Uganda). (Ondansetron (Zofran) is used to prevent nausea and vomiting that may be caused by surgery or by medicine to treat cancer).
A total of 55 new registrations done in 15 different countries
Became the first Bangladeshi company to receive Good Manufacturing Practice (GMP) approval from the Taiwan Food & Drug Administration (TFDA) and the Canadian regulatory authority (Health Canada); also received approval from BPOM (Indonesian Agency for Drug And Food Control) for the Metered Dose Inhaler (MDI) unit
Net sales increased to BDT 11,206.9 million, registering a y-o-y growth rate of 6.8%
Net Profit after tax increased 8.8% to BDT 1,528.3 million
EPS rose by 8.64% to BDT 4.15
More info nuggets,

API, Excipients and other ingredients

Historically, Bangladesh has been dependent on imports for APIs and other ingredients. Companies imported APIs and other materials and used them for final production. The pharmaceutical manufacturers in Bangladesh procure raw materials from various countries namely UK, France, Germany, Japan, Holland, Italy, Denmark, China, Switzerland,
Austria, Hungary, India, Ireland etc. Recently, local firms has been approaching to producing ingredients locally, especially API. These have reduced dependency on imported raw materials to 70% of total.

Active Pharmaceutical Ingredient or API is the core element of pharmaceutical products, and is the primary cost component for production. At present, there are 21 companies in Bangladesh
manufacturing 41 APIs. Industry participants claim already becoming self-sufficient in some APIs, namely, Penicillin, Cephalexin, NSAID and Anti-Pyretic. The production of APIs is confined to the last stage of Synthesis. Presently, Local APIs take a 20% share in domestic production. The rest 80% is imported. These imported APIs represent majority of raw materials import by Bangladesh, approximately 70%.

Formulations

Formulations represent the mainstream business in pharmaceuticals industry of Bangladesh. Presently, the market consists of approximately 8000 generic products and 258 firms with manufacturing capability, along with some imported patented products. (Source : IDLC Research) From the perspective of business nature, the industry can be classified as-
1. High-End products (Anti Cancer, Insulin, Vaccines etc.)
2. Branded generics (Products with a brand presence )
3. Low End generics


High End Generics:

These are essentially products specific to market niches, i.e. Anti cancer, Diabetic products, Vaccines etc. these products are usually high priced and represent a small portion of the market. Profit margins in such products is very high. Historically, it has been import dependent, and MNCs were the key provider. Recently, domestic firms have been entering into this field, and competition is expected to drive prices and import dependency down. Especially, in Anticancer, Insulin and several vaccine production, several local firms have made significant progress.

Branded Generics:

This represents broadest segment of the market, comprising products with relatively stable margin and Brand orientation. This segment is dominated by local manufacturers, and due to high brand loyalty observed in our market, market share of manufacturers is usually moves rarely. Competition is branding oriented, and firms try to improve RX share and relationships with doctors and related parties to increase market presence. Anti-Gastric and Anti-Biotic are the two dominant product category in this segment.

Low-end branded generics:

This segment is small, often for products with low branding possibility, and price war is most evident here. The number of competitors is very high, and market share of each competitor depends on success of marketing strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

http://www.thedailystar.net/business/drugmakers-get-boost-787351

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> http://www.thedailystar.net/business/drugmakers-get-boost-787351



The reason for the Govt. setting up the API (Active Pharma Ingredients) manufacturing park mentioned in the article is that Bangladesh's pharmaceutical sector will be able to produce raw materials on a large scale and at a reduced cost (20% or more) compared to imported API - even API from India and China. Although a lot of the larger pharma mfrs. do have API production capability (most commonly for Penicillin), imported API's still constitute 70% or more of API's used in local formulations.

The World Trade Organization’s (WTO) Trade-Related Aspects of Intellectual Property Rights (TRIPs) agreement permits Bangladesh to *reverse-engineer patented generic pharmaceutical products to sell locally and export to markets* around the world.

*Bangladesh is taking the advantage of TRIPS agreement - as being an LDC it is exempted from patent protection until 2033. Both China an India are exempted by the WTO from reverse-engineering first-world drugs with current patents.* This now differentiates (and will differentiate) Bangladesh as a source of more advanced generics for a few years. There is tremendous promise in this field for all to make money.
As a low-cost economical production base - Bangladesh is attracting interest from Global Pharma MNCs (including those from China and India) for contract manufacturing and strategic alliance on API's, low grade generics and other basic products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Friends,I am converting this thread into general discussion about Road infrastructure development in Bangladesh.All type of relevant news,views and analysis are welcome.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Update : 2016-07-17 21:18:45
‘Dhaka-Sylhet 4-lane highway construction begins next month’
BSS



Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader on Sunday said the government would start the construction of Dhaka-Sylhet Four Lane Highway from next month. "The finance minister has already arranged required fund for the project," he told the Jatiya Sangsad while replying to a supplementary question from treasury bench member Abdul Momin Chowdhury, BSS reports. Replying to another question from Jatiya Samajtantrik Dal lawmaker Begum Lutfa Taher, Quader said the ministry has included a sub-clause in the proposed Road Transport Law, 2016 so that no other passengers are allowed to sit on the reserved seats. He informed the House that the government has reserved six seats in each minibus and nine seats in each big bus for women, children and physically challenged persons.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/jun/30/highway-costs-exorbitant



*1,752km highways to be upgraded to four lanes*

http://newstoday.com.bd/index.php?option=details&news_id=2403903&date=2015-02-24

The government has decided to upgrade 1,752 kilometers of highways across the country to four- lane ones, aiming to make long-distance journeys smooth and risk free ones, reports UNB. A feasibility study on the four-lane upgradation works on the highways has already been done under the Technical Assistance for Sub-regional Road Transport Project and the designs for the works will be completed by June next, according to project officials. "On completion of the designs, the government will decide when the physical works on the highways will begin," project director M Ali Masud Haider told UNB. Apart from converting the highways into four-lane ones, two additional lanes will be created along those for slow-moving vehicles like rickshaws and van, Haider said. 
*
The project works include 286 km road on Dhaka- Sylhet-Tamabil highway, 225 km on Chittagong-Cox's Bazar-Teknaf highway, 222 km on Doulatdia-Magura- Jhenidah highway, 52-km on Dhaka-Mawa-Charjanajat- Bhanga highway, 138 km on Rangpur-Teesta-Burimari highway, 157 km on Hatikamrul-Rangpur highway, 132 km on Faridpur-Barisal highway, 109 km on Barisal- Kuakata highway, 111 km on Rajshahi-Hatikamrul highway, 83 km on Sonamasjid-Rajshahi highway and 98 km on Comilla-Brahamanbaria highway. *

Mentioning that international standards will be maintained in the construction works, the Project Director said, "There'll be a marked change in the country's communication sector with the completion of the project." Once the design process is completed, the government will hold some quick meetings and seek funds from donors to start the construction work on priority basis, Road Transport and Highway Division Secretary MAN Siddique told the news agency. He said the construction works on some highways, which will be connected to the Asian Highway, will start first and the rest will be done gradually. Sources at the Road Transport and Bridge Ministry, however, said the construction works will kick off from in the beginning of the next year. Project director Masud Haider said the feasibility study and the designs will cost approximately Tk 89,28,00,000 where Asian Development Bank (ADB) will provide Tk 66,36,50,000 and the rest will be given by the government. Two foreign companies - Australia-based SMEC and Sweden-based HIFAB - are making the designs. Ministry sources also said the construction works on the Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane highway will be finished by December next. On the other hand, the construction works on the 87.18-km long Joydebpur-Mymensing four-lane highway is underway which is expected to be completed within June 2016. Besides, the construction work on the 70-km Joydebpur-Chandra-Tangail highway is expected to be completed in March 2018. 

*Highway costs exorbitant *
* Shohel Mamun *






Construction of the four-lane Dhaka-Tangail Highway in progress 
Photo- DHAKA TRIBUNE
Unusually high construction costs are set to impact three upcoming highway projects in Bangladesh.

While the World Bank recommends that construction of a new four-lane highway should cost Tk17 crore per kilometre, estimated cost in one project alone could go as high as Tk118 crore per kilometre.

Also, compared to the recommended Tk11 crore cost for four-lane upgrades, Bangladesh will be spending around Tk54 crore on an average for its projects.

These are extremely steep numbers considering that European countries spend equivalent to Tk28 crore to construct each kilometre of highway.

*Experts, however, argue that excluding facilities and land acquisition expenditures, the actual construction cost in most Bangladeshi projects should not exceed Tk20-22 crore per kilometre.*

But such low costs are not the case in several upcoming highway projects.

*The new 53km Dhaka-Mawa four-lane highway, construction for which will begin at the start of next year, is expected to cost the government around Tk6,252 crore – or Tk117.96 crore per kilometre.*

Two other four-lane upgrade projects will also see their construction begin next year with funding from the Asian Development Bank.

*The 157km Rangpur-Hatikumrul four-lane upgrade project cost is Tk8,175 crore (Tk52.07 crore per kilometre); for the Dhaka-Sylhet four-lane upgrade project, the total cost is Tk12,665 crore (Tk56.4 crore for each kilometre).*

All cost estimates are way above World Bank’s recommendations.

According to the global bank’s research, low and middle income countries should spend around Tk17 crore per kilometre for a new four-lane highway, and Tk11 crore to upgrade a two-lane highway to four-lane.

*Road Transport and Highways Division Secretary MAN Siddique told the Dhaka Tribune that the project expenditures were higher in Bangladesh because U-loops, flyovers, underpasses, intersections, bridges, drains etc were included in the project costs.*

Talking about the upcoming highway projects, Siddique said: “These roads should be international standard.”

But even international road projects require significantly less money than what it costs here in Bangladesh.

It takes more than double the money to construct a single kilometre of highway in Bangladesh than in Europe, the United Nations Economic Commission for Europe (UNECE) has found.

In a 2014 report, the UNECE said European countries at the time spent equivalent to Tk28 crore per kilometre to construct a four-lane highway, and Tk20 crore for a two-lane highways on an average.

Even neighbouring countries such as India and China spend only a little compared to what Bangladesh will be spending for the upcoming projects.

According to India’s 12th five-year plan for 2012-17, the cost for each kilometre of four-lane highway should be equivalent to around Tk9-10 crore, and Tk5-6 crore for two-lane roads including the cost of land acquisition.

Meanwhile, China’s five-year plan reads that the estimated cost of four-lane highways should be equivalent to Tk12-13 crore per kilometre, while the cost for two-lane is fixed below Tk10 crore.
*

The main reason for the high costs in Bangladesh, experts say, is corruption; but prices are also pushed up by high import duties on construction materials, lack of experience and expertise.*

According to World Bank findings, companies in Bangladesh paid ofﬁcials up to 15% of the contract value in exchange for award of the contract. Such corrupt methods more than often hiked the costs.
*

Shamsul Haque, a professor of civil engineering at Buet, said: “Bangladesh is a heavy costing country for such highway construction works. Corruption, mismanagement, crisis of cost calculation expertise are the main causes of high construction costs.”*

*However, there are examples of highway projects being completed for considerably less amount of money.


The 70km Joydebpur-Tangail four-lane project costs Tk2,884 – or a per kilometre cost of Tk41.2 crore; the 192km Dhaka-Chittagong four-lane upgrade project costs Tk3,794.29 crore – or a per kilometre cost of Tk19.73 crore; the 87.18km Joydebpur-Mymensingh four-lane upgrade project costs Tk1,815.12 crore – or a per kilometre cost of Tk20.82 crore. *

- See more at: http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/jun/30/highway-costs-exorbitant#sthash.RXSDs9a7.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Analysis is very right*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Although corructions is a big factor, the main reason is that BD is a very densely populated country and
so buying the required land costs many hundreds of millions of dollars for each of the major projects.


----------



## Major Sam

damn expensive


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Major Sam said:


> damn expensive


Only 'road construction' is not much costly then recommended by WB.But in case of BD road building requires a lot of compensation to the owner of acquired land,building a lot of bridge,culverts,intersection ect.Plus a lot of things have to import,corruption,lack of local expertise and experience all added to the problem.But not all highway cost high,as recently concluded two 4 lane highway was made with reasonable price.


----------



## bluesky

UKBengali said:


> Although corructions is a big factor, the main reason is that BD is a very densely populated country and
> so buying the required land costs many hundreds of millions of dollars for each of the major projects.



Apart from land costs that you have mentioned plus corruption there is another factor. The total volume of Earthwork is too high in BD. In Pakistan and India the roads are built at almost the same level as the surrounding lands are. 

But, BD is an all low lying country. So, it is a huge volume of earthwork. For a new road the two sides are cut to fill/raise the earth level. It is a huge earthwork. But, a 4-lane earthwaork cost may be low because a 2-lane road already exists there.


----------



## Major Sam

Doyalbaba said:


> Only 'road construction' is not much costly then recommended by WB.But in case of BD road building requires a lot of compensation to the owner of acquired land,building a lot of bridge,culverts,intersection ect.Plus a lot of things have to import,corruption,lack of local expertise and experience all added to the problem.But not all highway cost high,as recently concluded two 4 lane highway was made with reasonable price.



In our country motorways are usually 10-20 feet higher than surrounding area. The cost for upgrade to 4 lane highway as mentioned in article is way higher than our motorways. thats why i say damn expensive. It means hell alot of corruption.

bec if am not wrong you guys are just upgrading to 2 lane to 4 lane. so the cost should not b that much high.


----------



## Russell

Thing is...despite all this, we are willing to put up with it.

Not too long ago...we saw the money being stolen but gained nothing in return. With expectations so low, despite current projects usually wasting so much money - the fact that roads are being built, people are happy.

Ask those who travel on the Dhaka - CTG how long it used to take to travel on that highway.

Now with the flyover at jatrabari and the 4 lane highway...I drive to Feni in 2.45min on a regular basis.

*I am not justifying wastage of taxpayers money...just what the 'average' person in BD thinks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Major Sam said:


> In our country motorways are usually 10-20 feet higher than surrounding area. The cost for upgrade to 4 lane highway as mentioned in article is way higher than our motorways. thats why i say damn expensive. It means hell alot of corruption.
> 
> bec if am not wrong you guys are just upgrading to 2 lane to 4 lane. so the cost should not b that much high.


One factor is different method of calculation.Associated infrastructure cost are calculated with per km cost.Two recently completed 4 lane highway costed 18-20 crore Taka per km,slightly above the world bank recommendation of 17 crore.There might be some other unusual factors for this high cost of building these three 4 lane road I guess. 

.Another problem is,our road trespass through densely populated area and a lot of shops and other building in close proximity to the road.So any widening of road requires a lot of demolition and compensation payment.So it is both lengthy and costly process.But once completed,the road can be fully utilize due to dense settlement.So it requires less per capita road then thinly populated region.So our cost is high but require less milage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Doyalbaba said:


> One factor is different method of calculation.Associated infrastructure cost are calculated with per km cost.Two recently completed 4 lane highway costed 18-20 crore Taka per km,slightly above the world bank recommendation of 17 crore.There might be some other unusual factors for this high cost of building these three 4 lane road I guess.
> 
> .Another problem is,our road trespass through densely populated area and a lot of shops and other building in close proximity to the road.So any widening of road requires a lot of demolition and compensation payment.So it is both lengthy and costly process.But once completed,the road can be fully utilize due to dense settlement.So it requires less per capita road then thinly populated region.*So our cost is high but require less milage*.




This is the important bit as a road in BD can be no longer than around 250km that goes from the capital to any of the other major cities.

In Pakistan and India, roads will be routinely over 500km in length to connect one major city to another.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

UKBengali said:


> This is the important bit as a road in BD can be longer than around 250km that goes from the capital to any of the other major cities.
> 
> In Pakistan and India, roads will be routinely over 500km in length to connect one major city to another.


Maximum distance possible from Dhaka within BD is 500 km(Cox'sbazar or Panchagarh).For India it is 2500-3000 km and for Pakistan around 1200-1500km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

bluesky said:


> . In Pakistan and India the roads are built at almost the same level as the surrounding lands are..



wrong

Following is a video of Pakistani motorway that have the camera focused to the sideways, this way you can clearly see the highway being much higher than the actual land.






Most pakistani highways are build after cutting the tough terrains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_21

UKBengali said:


> This is the important bit as a road in BD can be no longer than around 250km that goes from the capital to any of the other major cities.
> 
> In Pakistan and India, roads will be routinely over 500km in length to connect one major city to another.



One thing I really like here is our 6 lane motorways connecting cities . Makes driving really fun . Recently went from Peshawer to Lahore . That's 520 KM , and covered it in no time . Bangladeshi's problem with 4 or 6 lane is its population density or maybe just the lack of will of the government to make them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Khan_21 said:


> One thing I really like here is our 6 lane motorways connecting cities . Makes driving really fun . Recently went from Peshawer to Lahore . That's 520 KM , and covered it in no time . Bangladeshi's problem with 4 or 6 lane is its population density or maybe just the lack of will of the government to make them .



It used to be finance, governance and population density in the past.

Now it is just population density that is the major impediment as the government needs to
legally buy the land that is owned by the common citizen.

I think that BD could probably do without anymore than 4-lane highway for next 10-15 years
on all but Dhaka-Chittagong route, as the railways are also getting a major boost, and so both goods and people can be moved efficiently via railways as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

UKBengali said:


> It used to be finance, governance and population density in the past.
> 
> Now it is just population density that is the major impediment as the government needs to
> legally buy the land that is owned by the common citizen.
> 
> I think that BD could probably do without anymore than 4-lane highway for next 10-15 years
> on all but Dhaka-Chittagong route, as the railways are also getting a major boost, and so both goods and people can be moved efficiently via railways as well.



BD needs to control it's population. Its already in top 10 most congested countries. Infrastructure cannot improve if population gets so out of control in such a limited area.


----------



## UKBengali

Khan_21 said:


> BD needs to control it's population. Its already in top 10 most congested countries. Infrastructure cannot improve if population gets so out of control in such a limited area.



BD population growth is now only 1% a year.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Khan_21 said:


> One thing I really like here is our 6 lane motorways connecting cities . Makes driving really fun . Recently went from Peshawer to Lahore . That's 520 KM , and covered it in no time . Bangladeshi's problem with 4 or 6 lane is its population density or maybe just the lack of will of the government to make them .


It is more about lack of will then population density.From what I have gathered information,actually land acquization is not the biggest cost factor,it is the associated infrastructure development.The most costly 53km Dhaka-Mawa road requires only 25 hectares land acquization.The mentioned 3 highways in this thread are associated with buildind large number of big bridge, culverts, flyover,connecting roads and bypass.Another factor is high taxation of imported matarials.Just highway construction is not much more costly then international norm.Recently concluded Dhaka-Chittagong and Dhaka-Mymensing 4 lane was bullt with reasonable price.280 km with around 700 million dollar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

12:00 AM, June 22, 2015 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:20 AM, June 22, 2015
http://www.thedailystar.net/city/govt-prioritises-seven-road-projects-100906
Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader yesterday told parliament that the government had prioritised seven road projects after the signing of the motor vehicles agreement for establishing road connectivity among Bangladesh, Bhutan, India and Nepal.

The projects are expansion of the Dhaka-Chittagong highway and constructions of the Padma Bridge and its immediate approach roads, new four-lane Kanchpur, Meghna and Gumti bridges, four-lane road between Benapole and the proposed Padma Bridge-2, four-lane Joydevpur-Elenga-Hatikamrul-Rangpur-Burimari/Banglabandha highway, four-lane Dhaka (Kanchpur)-Narsingdi-Sarail-Sylhet-Tamabil highway, and four-lane Baraierhat-Heako-Ramgarh highway.

The minister said, “...a unique road network would be established among the four countries, which would infuse a new dynamism in the economy of Bangladesh, Bhutan, India and Nepal and create a new dimension in relationships among these countries.” He said private, passenger and cargo vehicles would move between the four countries almost like Europe. The agreement, signed on June 15, is a milestone on communication diplomacy in strengthening sub-regional harmony and solidarity, he added.

The minister said construction of the Padma Bridge was going on in full swing and the piling work would start in October.

He also said construction of the proposed metro rail in the capital would start in February 2016, while an agreement for construction of a tunnel under the Karnaphuli River would be signed late this month with a company nominated by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Khan_21 said:


> Bangladeshi's problem with 4 or 6 lane is its population density or maybe just the lack of will of the government to make them .



We have 6 or 8-lane roads only in some places of Dhaka City. But, there is no 6-lane roads that connect the District towns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

bluesky said:


> We have 6 or 8-lane roads only in some places of Dhaka City. But, there is no 6-lane roads that connect the District towns.



That's what am talking about . Bangladesh lacks in infrastructure then rest of south asia by some margin . Hope they rectify this . We have around 1000-1200 km of 6 lane highways connecting cities now and that is only going to extend when it extends till Karachi in next 2 years . I have seen pictures of Dhaka and it seems bogged down in a sea of traffic . One thing more Bangladesh needs to do that Pakistan and India have done successfully is give importance and develop other cities as well . In Bangladesh every development is done in Dhaka . Dhaka has a very limited area and a burden of 20 million people . In Pakistan Karachi is the business and economic heart , Lahore is the cultural heart , Islamabad is the planned capital ,and Faisalabad is its industrial center . In BD everything from A- Z is in Dhaka. It creates alot of load and burden on a single city especially for a city with such a small size .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Khan_21 said:


> We have around 1000-1200 km of 6 lane highways connecting cities now and that is only going to extend when it extends till Karachi in next 2 years .


I must admit,Pakistan have impressive road infrastructure.Most provably the best in south Asia.I very much like the Lahore ring road.I actually astonished to see this video on Lahore Ring road.Very modern,spacious,and beautiful.




Which part of Lahore it is in this video?Beautiful suburb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_21

Doyalbaba said:


> I must admit,Pakistan have impressive road infrastructure.Most provably the best in south Asia.I very much like the Lahore ring road.I actually astonished to see this video on Lahore Ring road.Very modern,spacious,and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of Lahore it is in this video?Beautiful suburb.



Our great Road network is thanks in part to Nawaz Sharif's Obsession with Highways and Infrastructure . Lahore and Islamabad have the best Road network . Lahore Is slowly becoming the most developed city in Pakistan . It has great roads because its home to the Sharif's and vast sum of money is spent on renovating and making Lahore more beautiful and Modern . The ring road is an 80 km long network of highways connecting numerous places to the main M-2 highway . This particular place is Defence housing society . Lahore has alot of these posh areas and housing societies .

Check out these

Gulberg Lahore






Mall Road Lahore





Exiting Lahore Airport .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Khan_21 said:


> Our great Road network is thanks in part to Nawaz Sharif's Obsession with Highways and Infrastructure .


If only SHW had this obsession instead of put down BNP and Khaleda.


Khan_21 said:


> . The ring road is an 80 km long network of highways connecting numerous places to the main M-5 highway .


How much it costed?This type of world class expressway requires a lot of money.


----------



## Khan_21

Doyalbaba said:


> If only SHW had this obsession instead of put down BNP and Khaleda.
> 
> How much it costed?This type of world class expressway requires a lot of money.



It cost around 150-200 billion PKR according to one website . Punjab Government has alot of funds so they can manage it . Even Murree a hill station 8500 feet above sea level has an extensive highway from Islamabad  . We have to do alot of cutting from mountains to build these wide roads. you won't find much better roads at high altitudes like 7000-8000 feet .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Khan_21 said:


> It cost around 150-200 billion PKR according to one website


So per Km costed more than 2 billion PKR.May be high land acquisition cost within city pushed up price?


Khan_21 said:


> Even Murree a hill station 8500 feet above sea level has an extensive highway from Islamabad  . We have to do alot of cutting from mountains to build these wide roads. you won't find much better roads at high altitudes like 7000-8000 feet


These pics are stunning.Perfect combination of nature and modern infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Khan_21 said:


>



Looks like these roads are severely under utilized. For a country like Pakistan I thought those money could had been better utilized in Health and Education. 2 lanes road should be more than enough on top of a mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

In Singapore most of the medicines recommended by neurologists for disorder of nervous system are actually made in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> BD population growth is now only 1% a year.



Bangladesh population history
*Year* *Population* *Growth Rate*
2015 160 036 578 1.21 %
2016 161 957 017 1.20 %

Population of Pakistan
*Year* *Population* *Yearly % Change*
2016 192,826,502 2.07 %
2015 188,924,874 2.13 %

Pakistan is growing twice as fast as Bangladesh.

But it also has five times the square mile area hence you can build wide freeways (while arable land is much less than Bangladesh percentage-wise 40% in Pakistan vs. 70% in Bangladesh). We grow a lot of things and export them to Pakistan too which you can't grow, such as tea, paan, pineapple, bananas and tons of things that aren't found in quantity in Pakistan. We're a happy bunch...with what little we have.









If people are living and making a living somewhere - its tough to displace them. Watch this 6 hour long video in 4K to see how people have taken over railway land. Authorities allow it and take an 'easy going' approach.






It is true we haven't spent money (yet) to get shaan-dar six lane highways, there are other pressing priorities like bridging rivers and producing electricity for development. Which option would one rather have considering our predicament?









After all - you cannot really discount a people who can fight climate change in so many myriad ways.

All in good time I guess....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

@Bilal9 :

Tell you the truth does BD really need 6 lane highways apart from the Dhaka-Chittagong route?
BD is a very densely populated country and the government should be actively encouraging as
many goods and people to be moved around on the railways and waterways. This is what I think
it is trying to do with the 30 billion US dollar plan to upgrade and modernise the railway system
by 2030. The current upgrade that is taking place to turn all the 2 lane highways connecting major
towns and cities to 4 lane should be sufficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> @Bilal9 :
> 
> Tell you the truth does BD really need 6 lane highways apart from the Dhaka-Chittagong route?
> BD is a very densely populated country and the government should be actively encouraging as
> many goods and people to be moved around on the railways and waterways. This is what I think
> it is trying to do with the 30 billion US dollar plan to upgrade and modernise the railway system
> by 2030. The current upgrade that is taking placling to turn all the 2 lane highways connecting major
> towns and cities to 4 lane should be sufficient.



Yes I'd agree with that assessment. Even in US most highways are not six lanes end-to-end. It is required only near cities where traffic is heavier (sometimes 8-10 lanes altogether). This should be the same in Bangladesh.

If six lane highways go for all of 300 miles between cities in third world countries then it is done mostly to steal money in corrupt schemes. For Pakistan these highways are great if they like them, but we have better things to spend our money on such as education, health and sanitation so we improve on our human capital.

Our human capital today is better than all other subcontinental countries other than Sri Lanka and I'd like to keep it that way. We've got more girls than boys in school and the life expectancy in Bangladesh is higher than others too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> If six lane highways go for all of 300 miles between cities in third world countries then it is done mostly to steal money in corrupt schemes. For Pakistan these highways are great if they like them, but we have better things to spend our money on such as education, health and sanitation so we improve on our human capital.


Pakistan seems to have obsession on road building.They are creating six-lane Lahore-Karachi motorway measuring 1160 km, two-third of which running through lightly populated southern punjab and Sindh deserts.Even their 365 km long Lahore-Islamabad six lane motorway which run through densely populated and most developed part of the country is mostly under utilized.This is in a country which have still the lowest human development indicators.Seems like they are fond of white eliphant project then investing on grass-root level development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

Doyalbaba said:


> Pakistan seems to have obsession on road building.They are creating six-lane Lahore-Karachi motorway measuring 1160 km, two-third of which running through lightly populated southern punjab and Sindh deserts.Even their 365 km long Lahore-Islamabad six lane motorway which run through densely populated and most developed part of the country is mostly underutilized.This is in a country which have still the lowest human development indicators.Seems like they are fond of white eliphant project then investing on grass-root level development.



Dil ko tasali dene k liye , Ye khayal b Acha ha Ghalib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> @Bilal9 :
> 
> Tell you the truth does BD really need 6 lane highways apart from the Dhaka-Chittagong route?
> BD is a very densely populated country and the government should be actively encouraging as
> many goods and people to be moved around on the railways and waterways. This is what I think
> it is trying to do with the 30 billion US dollar plan to upgrade and modernise the railway system
> by 2030. The current upgrade that is taking place to turn all the 2 lane highways connecting major
> towns and cities to 4 lane should be sufficient.



For a small country like BD, goods transportation by road is more economical and faster than train. Govt should work on high speed train for passengers only.
6 lane high ways never necessary if the 4 lane road can be made off-limit to the viallgers and cows.


----------



## Bilal9

Major Sam said:


> Dil ko tasali dene k liye , Ye khayal b Acha ha Ghalib



Very poetic. 

Yeh tasalli ka baat nehi hai Janaab, yeh amli ka baat hai.

No - really, if Pakistanis are okay with large six-lane freeways, then more power to you.

For Bangladesh - I'd rather have any govt. concentrate on basic things first like

availability of electricity,
availability of industrial jobs,
availability of infrastructure for development (other than roadways).
Our is a riverine country - so we have to look at bridges and marine transport infrastructure as well. And while a lot of progress has happened - a lot needs to be done.

Direct comparisons between Bangladesh and Pakistan are useless. Apples and Oranges situation.

The Padma bridge is a massive project which was a priority for many years and is being built now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> For a small country like BD, goods transportation by road is more economical and faster than train. Govt should work on high speed train for passengers only.
> 6 lane high ways never necessary if the 4 lane road can be made off-limit to the viallgers and cows.



Are you sure?

A high-speed 160km/hr rail-link between Dhaka and Chittagong could transport cargo in 2 hours.
And with abundant electricity production being planned, I cannot see why it could not be done very cheaply
during the night when electricity costs will be low due to low industrial and residential demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Bilal9 said:


> Very poetic.
> 
> Yeh tasalli ka baat nehi hai Janaab, yeh amli ka baat hai.
> 
> No - really, if Pakistanis are okay with large six-lane freeways, then more power to you.
> 
> For Bangladesh - I'd rather have any govt. concentrate on basic things first like
> 
> availability of electricity,
> availability of industrial jobs,
> availability of infrastructure for development (other than roadways).
> Our is a riverine country - so we have to look at bridges and marine transport infrastructure as well. And while a lot of progress has happened - a lot needs to be done.
> 
> Direct comparisons between Bangladesh and Pakistan are useless. Apples and Oranges situation.
> 
> The Padma bridge is a massive project which was a priority for many years and is being built now.



Currently in Pakistan everything is going in parallel.

which is good. 

Motorways, energy projects, infrastructure projects, railways and new ports. all things goes hand in hand.

Bec with the large population we have, these all motorways will help with time. If you look at motorway cost its still way lower than your 4 lane highways. I dont know whether its because of corruption or some bureaucratic issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Khan_21 said:


>



A slight correction, this is the Mumbai Pune expressway, near Lonavala, Pune.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_21

Doyalbaba said:


> Pakistan seems to have obsession on road building.They are creating six-lane Lahore-Karachi motorway measuring 1160 km, two-third of which running through lightly populated southern punjab and Sindh deserts.Even their 365 km long Lahore-Islamabad six lane motorway which run through densely populated and most developed part of the country is mostly under utilized.This is in a country which have still the lowest human development indicators.Seems like they are fond of white eliphant project then investing on grass-root level development.



I don't think Human development Index is the only indicator of quality of life . If you check mercer quality of life Karachi , Lahore , Islamabad all rank higher than Dhaka . Or if you see United nations happiness report on Quality of life BD is a good 30 positions below Pakistan . BD is still listed on United Nations Least developed countries while Pakistan is not listed there . 

http://unctad.org/en/pages/aldc/Least Developed Countries/UN-list-of-Least-Developed-Countries.aspx

Pakistan while yes has an obsession to build 6 lane highways everywhere . 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorways_of_Pakistan

Total current length of 6 lane Highways = 929 KM 

Further 2000 km is under construction .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Major Sam said:


> Currently in Pakistan everything is going in parallel.
> 
> which is good.
> 
> Motorways, energy projects, infrastructure projects, railways and new ports. all things goes hand in hand.
> 
> Bec with the large population we have, these all motorways will help with time. If you look at motorway cost its still way lower than your 4 lane highways. I dont know whether its because of corruption or some bureaucratic issues.



Motorway cost I believe is lower in Pakistan because you hardly have any waterways to deal with (hence hardly any bridges). In Bangladesh you will almost have to build large bridges/culverts every couple of miles. Cost to build is doubled/tripled in some cases.

If you compared areas in the US, Bangladesh=Louisiana and Pakistan=Arizona+Parts of Texas.

In Pakistan motorways are built on existing paleolithic ground and hard rocky substrate. Bangladesh has almost a thousand feet of soft alluvial soil ('Poli-Mattee') to dig through (Because it is mostly located on the Ganges Delta) before you get to base-rock below. Great for growing things and nice to look at. Not so great to build things on which means expensive.

Dhaka has hardly any building taller than forty five stories because the cost to build skyscrapers is double that of other countries. I'd argue however that the number of Twenty story buildings (literally several hundred built every couple of years) is larger than a lot of South Asian metros.

Plus building materials (such as crushed rocks, bitumen etc.) are probably a lot cheaper in Pakistan too which plays a huge role in lowering cost.



Khan_21 said:


> I don't think Human development Index is the only indicator of quality of life . If you check mercer quality of life Karachi , Lahore , Islamabad all rank higher than Dhaka . Or if you see United nations happiness report on Quality of life BD is a good 30 positions below Pakistan . BD is still listed on United Nations Least developed countries while Pakistan is not listed there .
> 
> http://unctad.org/en/pages/aldc/Least Developed Countries/UN-list-of-Least-Developed-Countries.aspx
> 
> Pakistan while yes has an obsession to build 6 lane highways everywhere .
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorways_of_Pakistan
> 
> Total current length of 6 lane Highways = 929 KM
> 
> Further 2000 km is under construction .



We're getting off the subject and I'm partly to blame. Let's open a separate thread to discuss if you wish...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khan_21

Bilal9 said:


> Yes I'd agree with that assessment. Even in US most highways are not six lanes end-to-end. It is required only near cities where traffic is heavier (sometimes 8-10 lanes altogether). This should be the same in Bangladesh.
> 
> If six lane highways go for all of 300 miles between cities in third world countries then it is done mostly to steal money in corrupt schemes. For Pakistan these highways are great if they like them, but we have better things to spend our money on such as education, health and sanitation so we improve on our human capital.
> 
> Our human capital today is better than all other subcontinental countries other than Sri Lanka and I'd like to keep it that way. We've got more girls than boys in school and the life expectancy in Bangladesh is higher than others too.



Better Infrastructure is one of the reasons Pakistan is more richer than BD by per capita in both nominal and PPP . I would't put too much into Human development index because there are 50 other indexes on quality of life where BD is behind . Though I admit Nawaz Sharif is more concerned to make Pakistan more flashy . For example if you happen to visit Islamabad or Certain areas of Lahore , they are so well maintained you wouldn't think you are in South Asia . Pakistani's by psyche are flashy . Have you heard of Bahria towns in Pakistan ? We have these housing societies which makes you think you are wondering around in Spain or Italy . And these Housing societies aren't small either they are spread in many Km's .

Bahria Town Karachi






Bahria town Islamabad











Bahria town Lahore










Each of these housing societies cover several km's with Multiplexes , Italian/Spanish styled houses and roads , Theme parks and what not .

Pakistani's usually prefer things that are visible to the naked eye . and That is why Nawaz Sharif will win again in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Bilal9 said:


> Motorway cost I believe is lower in Pakistan because you hardly have any waterways to deal with (hence hardly any bridges). In Bangladesh you will almost have to build large bridges/culverts every couple of miles. Cost to build is doubled/tripled in some cases.
> 
> If you compared areas in the US, Bangladesh=Louisiana and Pakistan=Arizona+Parts of Texas.
> 
> In Pakistan motorways are built on existing paleolithic ground and hard rocky substrate. Bangladesh has almost a thousand feet of soft alluvial soil ('Poli-Mattee') to dig through (Because it is mostly located on the Ganges Delta) before you get to base-rock below. Great for growing things and nice to look at. Not so great to build things on which means expensive.
> 
> Dhaka has hardly any building taller than forty five stories because the cost to build skyscrapers is double that of other countries. I'd argue however that the number of Twenty story buildings (literally several hundred built every couple of years) is larger than a lot of South Asian metros.
> 
> Plus building materials (such as crushed rocks, bitumen etc.) are probably a lot cheaper in Pakistan too which plays a huge role in lowering cost.


Very well said. Cost of construction materials is significantly higher in BD then Pakistan. Rock, crushed aggregates are to be found no where in delta region. In addition roads built in soft delta soils sink under weight and engineers have to factor that into the design increasing costs even higher. Also dense population would make planning and purchasing land a nightmare. Also probably mass transit systems might suit BD better given the very high density of population. Anyway keep up the good work up. I am wearing a very good quality shirt bought at ridiculously cheap price thanks to some hardworking BD worker.

And @Khan_21 the real per capita in Pakistan is far higher than the figures the World Bank and rest quote. Nobody pays taxes real income is not even registered. That is why when outsiders go to to PK they are surprised at what they see.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khan_21

Kaptaan said:


> Very well said. Cost of construction materials is significantly higher in BD then Pakistan. Rock, crushed aggregates are to be found no where in delta region. In addition roads built in soft delta soils sink under weight and engineers have to factor that into the design increasing costs even higher. Also dense population would make planning and purchasing land a nightmare. Also probably mass transit systems might suit BD better given the very high density of population. Anyway keep up the good work up. I am wearing a very good quality shirt bought at ridiculously cheap price thanks to some hardworking BD worker.
> 
> And @Khan_21 the real per capita in Pakistan is far higher than the figures the World Bank and rest quote. Nobody pays taxes real income is not even registered. That is why when outsiders go to to PK they are surprised at what they see.



Credit Swiss report puts our economy at $ 495 billion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Khan_21 said:


> Credit Swiss report puts our economy at $ 495 billion .


Not surprised. Everytime I go there I think to myself "What the hell". The stats don't even come close to representing the true scale of the economy. Fact is you can buy a car, build a house, go eat a meal, spend 100,000s and not a pay a Rupee in tax. This is fact. While most countries have black economy but Pakistan has taken it to altogether another level. I think the tax base is the smallest in the world for a country of this size.

Anyway let us leave it to the "small people". This is a BD thread. All the best ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> Motorway cost I believe is lower in Pakistan because you hardly have any waterways to deal with (hence hardly any bridges). In Bangladesh you will almost have to build large bridges/culverts every couple of miles. Cost to build is doubled/tripled in some cases.
> 
> If you compared areas in the US, Bangladesh=Louisiana and Pakistan=Arizona+Parts of Texas.
> 
> In Pakistan motorways are built on existing paleolithic ground and hard rocky substrate. Bangladesh has almost a thousand feet of soft alluvial soil ('Poli-Mattee') to dig through (Because it is mostly located on the Ganges Delta) before you get to base-rock below. Great for growing things and nice to look at. Not so great to build things on which means expensive.
> 
> Dhaka has hardly any building taller than forty five stories because the cost to build skyscrapers is double that of other countries. I'd argue however that the number of Twenty story buildings (literally several hundred built every couple of years) is larger than a lot of South Asian metros.
> 
> Plus building materials (such as crushed rocks, bitumen etc.) are probably a lot cheaper in Pakistan too which plays a huge role in lowering cost.


Bangladesh also got an advantage against Pakistan or all other countries.BD has the largest network of navigable rivers in per unit of area.Water transport of man and materials are several times cheaper than any mode of land based transportion.Most of the goods and people in Bangladesh are still transported through navigable waterways.So we don't need same amount of highways or railways which would be needed in other countries to transport same number of people and goods.God has given us a lot of natural highways free of cost.



Khan_21 said:


> Credit Swiss report puts our economy at $ 495 billion .


What Credit Suisse reported was not GDP size rather of total wealth which is 495 billlion usd in case of Pakistan.
http://tribune.com.pk/story/973649/pakistan-has-18th-largest-middle-class-in-the-world-report/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> A high-speed 160km/hr rail-link between Dhaka and Chittagong could transport cargo in 2 hours.
> And with abundant electricity production being planned, I cannot see why it could not be done very cheaply
> during the night when electricity costs will be low due to low industrial and residential demand.



I dont think cargo trains uses electric engine. Do they?
Its cheaper and faster because you need to carry the goods to the rail track by truck itself then load them to train. Taking in consideration of waiting period, loading and unloading a truck can travel 100's of miles by the same truck within this period. If the travel distance is far like USA or India it would be far economical than a country like Bangladesh.



Kaptaan said:


> .
> And @Khan_21 the real per capita in Pakistan is far higher than the figures the World Bank and rest quote. Nobody pays taxes real income is not even registered. That is why when outsiders go to to PK they are surprised at what they see.



In Pakistan and Bangladesh main source of revenue is through indirect taxes like sales tax, import/export tax etc. You can easily make up the real GDP from these numbers instead of going through individual tax return. What you are saying that your GDP figure massively under valued is factually wrong, even if majority of people dont pay taxes. 

We have only 1 million out of 160 million people who have TIN (tax identification number) and from which only a quarter file for tax return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Doyalbaba said:


> Bangladesh also got an advantage against Pakistan or all other countries.BD has the largest network of navigable rivers in per unit of area.Water transport of man and materials are several times cheaper than any mode of land based transportion.Most of the goods and people in Bangladesh are still transported through navigable waterways.So we don't need same amount of highways or railways which would be needed in other countries to transport same number of people and goods.God has given us a lot of natural highways free of cost.
> 
> 
> What Credit Suisse reported was not GDP size rather of total wealth which is 495 billlion usd in case of Pakistan.
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/973649/pakistan-has-18th-largest-middle-class-in-the-world-report/



Our GDP is around 50-60 % more than what is reported that makes it around the same 500 mark.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Khan_21 said:


> Our GDP is around 50-60 % more than what is reported that makes it around the same 500 mark.


All south asian country's GDP is underestimated.In BD's case,it is not only underestimated but also we are using outdated economic base year to calculate economic output.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> I dont think cargo trains uses electric engine. Do they?
> Its cheaper and faster because you need to carry the goods to the rail track by truck itself then load them to train. Taking in consideration of waiting period, loading and unloading a truck can travel 100's of miles by the same truck within this period. If the travel distance is far like USA or India it would be far economical than a country like Bangladesh.



It is possible to transport cargo via electric trains just like with diesel.

We are only looking at putting in a electrified line between Dhaka and Chittagong or whenever/wherever a deep sea port will be built. Trucks from Dhaka and surrounding regions will transport goods to the rail facility in Dhaka, and then this will go to it's final destination at night cheaply and in only two hours.

The cost to build the line will be more as electric overhead wires will need to be put in, but the savings in energy will more than recoup this extra cost over time.


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> It is possible to transport cargo via electric trains just like with diesel.
> 
> We are only looking at putting in a electrified line between Dhaka and Chittagong or whenever/wherever a deep sea port will be built. Trucks from Dhaka and surrounding regions will transport goods to the rail facility in Dhaka, and then this will go to it's final destination at night cheaply and in only two hours.
> 
> The cost to build the line will be more as electric overhead wires will need to be put in, but the savings in energy will more than recoup this extra cost over time.



I dont have experience about electric cargo train as I never seen one. I have only seen cargo trains in USA which are pulled by 12 engines, 6 in the front and 6 in the back. I am not sure if a single electric engine can pull that kind load.

My logic is that most business dont want their cargoes to sit idle for days only to be transported by train. As the distance is only for 3/4 hours they will rather ask truckers to deliver the goods right at their doorstep instead of going through hassles. The only viable cargo trains are those which carries shipping containers, and we are already operating inland container depot in Dhaka.


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> I dont have experience about electric cargo train as I never seen one. I have only seen cargo trains in USA which are pulled but 12 engines, 6 in the front and 6 in the back. I am not sure if a single electric engine can pull that kind load.
> 
> My logic is that most business dont want their cargoes to sit idle for days only to be transported by train. As the distance is only for 3/4 hours they will rather ask truckers to deliver the goods right at their doorstep instead of going through hassles. The only viable cargo trains are those which carries shipping containers, and we are already operating inland container depot in Dhaka.




http://energyskeptic.com/2014/electrification-of-freight-rail/

This wont be suitable for everyone of course but the more freight that can be moved into railways the better.

Why wait days when cargo trains will leave every day and businesses can pre-book slots in advance? If something urgent comes up they can always send this by lorry.

A good mix of lorry/train freight transportation is what is required in BD.


----------



## gslv mk3

TopCat said:


> I dont think cargo trains uses electric engine. Do they?



Dude, like seriously? 

Electric locomotives are often much more powerful than diesels.


----------



## TopCat

gslv mk3 said:


> Dude, like seriously?
> 
> Electric locomotives are often much more powerful than diesels.


Never seen one



UKBengali said:


> http://energyskeptic.com/2014/electrification-of-freight-rail/
> 
> This wont be suitable for everyone of course but the more freight that can be moved into railways the better.
> 
> Why wait days when cargo trains will leave every day and businesses can pre-book slots in advance? If something urgent comes up they can always send this by lorry.
> 
> A good mix of lorry/train freight transportation is what is required in BD.



Train does not deliver the good to your doorstep but truckers do. You have to hire truck to carry them from train station to your warehouse which will cost almost as much as to carry it from the original location. I am saying you the actual scenario. Businesses wont be able to save money for these short distances for sure.


----------



## gslv mk3

TopCat said:


> Never seen one



You should go to Europe, China or India. I don't think you would find an electric freight locomotive in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> Never seen one


I see electricity driven cargo trains whenever I am in a station during noon, being not so busy time. Only one locomotive pulls such a heavy train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Doyalbaba said:


> All south asian country's GDP is underestimated.In BD's case,it is not only underestimated but also we are using outdated economic base year to calculate economic output.



I think you guys are using 2010 as base year while we are still using 2000-01 as base year. which govt will update next year.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Major Sam said:


> I think you guys are using 2010 as base year while we are still using 2000-01 as base year. which govt will update next year.


No,we are using 2005-2006 base year.As far as I know,Pakistan has done 2005-2006 base year.I am not sure whether it has done subsequently.can you give me some reliable data regarding Pakistan's base year?


----------



## Arthur

Home  > Economy 
*Chinese ship anchors at Bangladesh’s Payra port ahead of inauguration on Aug 13*
Sanjay Kumar Das, Patuakhali Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-08-01 20:30:38.0 BdST Updated: 2016-08-01 20:30:38.0 BdST









File Photo
*Payra Sea Port has unofficially been flagged off through the anchorage of a commercial vessel from China.*






MV Fortune Bird reached the outer anchorage of the port in southwestern Patuakhali district on Monday afternoon.

The vessel, however, could not unload the 53,000 tonnes stone, mostly for the Padma Bridge, due to bad weather, Payra Port Authority Chairman Captain Saidur Rahman told bdnews24.com.

Several other foreign ships would reach the port in the next few days.

The port will be officially inaugurated in a ceremony on Aug 13, Captain Saidur said.

“Ships depend on high tide in other ports, but there is no such problem with Payra port because of its deep navigability. Ships can travel to the port 24 hours a day,” the chairman added.



http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/08...hs-payra-port-ahead-of-inauguration-on-aug-13

*
----------------------------------------------------------------






Update : 2016-02-12 18:05:04

Govt moves to set up Bhanga-Barisal rail link

UNB





The government has taken a major initiative to set up rail lines from Faridpur to Barisal and thus establish rail connectivity between Barisal and capital Dhaka through the Padma Multipurpose Bridge. The Ministry of Railways has recently sent a Preliminary Development Project Proposal (PDPP) to the Planning Commission on 'Construction of Broad Gauge Railway Line from Bhanga to Barisal and Feasibility Study from Barisal to Payra Sea Port Section' involving Tk 9,990 crore. Under the proposed project, a 100-km railway track will be set up from Bhanga in Faridpur to Barisal and then a feasibility study will be conducted to further extend the railway communications from Barisal to Payra Sea Port of Patuakhali, a Planning Commission official preferring anonymity told UNB. Bangladesh Railway will implement the proposed project from July 2016 to June 2021. The Planning Commission official said the Barisal Division, encompassing half of the southern part of the country, has no railway connectivity although the region is important as it has a maritime port and has a reputation of being a big rice bowl. "Rail link will enhance economic activities in the region. In the future, it can be extended to the proposed Payra Sea Port," the official added. The Planning Commission official further said the Bhanga-Barisal route will get connected with the proposed Padma railway link thus deriving the full benefit of the Padma Bridge, which will connect Barisal and Dhaka through a shorter route. The distance from Dhaka to Barisal will then be 185 kilometers, reducing the travel time by three hours. He said many people will be able to travel conveniently to their workplaces. "The proposed project will link Barisal with Khulna, Jessore, Benapole, Darsana, Mongla Port, Rajshahi and other important areas of Bangladesh. Of the total project cost, he said, Tk 1998 crore will come from the national exchequer while Tk 7,992 crore from project assistance, likely from the government of China or any other donor agency. Besides, an official at the Ministry of Railways said the cost estimation of the proposed project has been made based on the Padma Bridge Rail Link project, Phase 1 (Dhaka-Mawa-Bhanga). The actual cost will be determined after conducting the feasibility study and detailed design. Once the project is completed, the official said, people from all over Bangladesh will get the benefit of speedy, safe, low-cost and comfortable railway transportation facility to Barisal, improving the socioeconomic condition of Bangladesh. This project will help link Barisal with Dhaka as well as with the rest of the country enabling Bangladesh Railway to introduce train services for carrying passengers and goods.



Source: [URL]https://defence.pk/threads/news-from-bangladesh.18824/page-96#ixzz4GqyLaJUM
[/URL]*
*https://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=...A7BKv8NwFHxLgg&bvm=bv.129389765,d.d2s&cad=rja*
*https://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=...A7BKv8NwFHxLgg&bvm=bv.129389765,d.d2s&cad=rja*
*https://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=...A7BKv8NwFHxLgg&bvm=bv.129389765,d.d2s&cad=rja*
*https://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=...A7BKv8NwFHxLgg&bvm=bv.129389765,d.d2s&cad=rja*
*https://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=...A7BKv8NwFHxLgg&bvm=bv.129389765,d.d2s&cad=rja*
*https://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=...A7BKv8NwFHxLgg&bvm=bv.129389765,d.d2s&cad=rja*
*Rail lines all the way to Barisal Division: Hasina - bdnews24.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2016-08/09/content_26399204.htm


*Chinese firm signs $4.44b deal to build railway in Bangladesh*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-08-09 09:25

DHAKA - A State-owned Chinese company has signed a $4.44-billion agreement to build a railway via Bangladesh's largest Padma bridge.

China Railway Construction Corp Ltd (CRCC) signed the official construction contract with the Bangladeshi government on Monday in capital Dhaka.

Zhang Xuecai, deputy general manager of China Railway Eryuan Engineering Group CO LTD (CREEC) and Amzad Hossain, director general of Bangladesh Railway, signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

*Last month, the Bangladeshi government gave the final go-ahead to the Chinese company to start construction of the 215 km-long Padma rail link from capital Dhaka to Jessore district, 164 km away from capital Dhaka.*

*CREEC was commissioned to construct the railroad for 247.49 billion taka ($3.14 billion). Construction is scheduled to be completed by June 30, 2022.*

The total project cost would be met through China's government soft loan and from the government's own funds.

*The rail link project also includes construction of 66 main bridges, 244 minor bridges, 14 new rail stations and procurement of 100 passenger coaches, according to the proposal from Bangladesh's railway ministry.*

*It said trains will travel at a maximum speed of 120 km per hour on the link.* The project will be built under the Trans-Asian Railway (TAR) project aimed at creating an integrated freight railway network across Europe and Asia.

This is also reportedly a project of the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific (Unescap).

The Padma bridge will be double-decker with a four-lane road on the upper deck and a broad gauge single railway track on the lower deck.


*A portion of the rail line reportedly will be up and running by 2018, when the Bangladeshi government presents the much-publicized infrastructure project to the public, as the Padma bridge can be used by both road and rail.*

In December last year, Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the main works of the country's biggest Padma Bridge project by unveiling its foundation plaque.

Prior to the inauguration of the main bridge's construction works, she unveiled the plaque of the river training works, the second most costly component of the $3 billion project conducted by one of the largest international companies, Sinohydro Corporation Limited.

Hasina said the bridge will shorten travel time between capital Dhaka and the country's southern region, boosting entire trade and economic activities.

Experts say the bridge when it comes into operation in 2018 will ease pressure on the country's premier seaport in Chittagong, 242 km southeast of capital Dhaka, as it will bolster the second largest Mongla seaport in Bagerhat district, 178 km southwest of the capital city.

In June 2014, the Bangladeshi government awarded China Major Bridge Engineering Company Limited a $1.55-billion contract to build core structure of the Padma Bridge project which is to be completed in four years.

The 25-meter-wide and 10-km-long bridge will be built over Padma River, one of the three major rivers in Bangladesh.

About 6.15 km of the bridge is being built over the river while the remaining part on both banks. Apart from connecting nearly 30 million people in Bangladesh's southwest region to the rest of the country, the bridge will enhance regional trade and collaboration along the Asian highway No 1 and the Trans-Asian railway network.

The bridge is among the six projects that are under direct supervision of the Fast Track Project Monitoring Committee headed by Hasina.



--------------------------------------------------------

Home  > Economy 
*Chinese ship anchors at Bangladesh’s Payra port ahead of inauguration on Aug 13*
Sanjay Kumar Das, Patuakhali Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-08-01 20:30:38.0 BdST Updated: 2016-08-01 20:30:38.0 BdST








File Photo

*Payra Sea Port has unofficially been flagged off through the anchorage of a commercial vessel from China.*






MV Fortune Bird reached the outer anchorage of the port in southwestern Patuakhali district on Monday afternoon.

The vessel, however, could not unload the 53,000 tonnes stone, mostly for the Padma Bridge, due to bad weather, Payra Port Authority Chairman Captain Saidur Rahman told bdnews24.com.

Several other foreign ships would reach the port in the next few days.

The port will be officially inaugurated in a ceremony on Aug 13, Captain Saidur said.

“Ships depend on high tide in other ports, but there is no such problem with Payra port because of its deep navigability. Ships can travel to the port 24 hours a day,” the chairman added.



http://bdnews24.com/economy/2016/08...hs-payra-port-ahead-of-inauguration-on-aug-13

*Rail lines all the way to Barisal Division: Hasina - bdnews24.com*


*
----------------------------------------------------------------








Update : 2016-02-12 18:05:04

Govt moves to set up Bhanga-Barisal rail link

UNB







The government has taken a major initiative to set up rail lines from Faridpur to Barisal and thus establish rail connectivity between Barisal and capital Dhaka through the Padma Multipurpose Bridge. The Ministry of Railways has recently sent a Preliminary Development Project Proposal (PDPP) to the Planning Commission on 'Construction of Broad Gauge Railway Line from Bhanga to Barisal and Feasibility Study from Barisal to Payra Sea Port Section' involving Tk 9,990 crore. Under the proposed project, a 100-km railway track will be set up from Bhanga in Faridpur to Barisal and then a feasibility study will be conducted to further extend the railway communications from Barisal to Payra Sea Port of Patuakhali, a Planning Commission official preferring anonymity told UNB. Bangladesh Railway will implement the proposed project from July 2016 to June 2021. The Planning Commission official said the Barisal Division, encompassing half of the southern part of the country, has no railway connectivity although the region is important as it has a maritime port and has a reputation of being a big rice bowl. "Rail link will enhance economic activities in the region. In the future, it can be extended to the proposed Payra Sea Port," the official added. The Planning Commission official further said the Bhanga-Barisal route will get connected with the proposed Padma railway link thus deriving the full benefit of the Padma Bridge, which will connect Barisal and Dhaka through a shorter route. The distance from Dhaka to Barisal will then be 185 kilometers, reducing the travel time by three hours. He said many people will be able to travel conveniently to their workplaces. "The proposed project will link Barisal with Khulna, Jessore, Benapole, Darsana, Mongla Port, Rajshahi and other important areas of Bangladesh. Of the total project cost, he said, Tk 1998 crore will come from the national exchequer while Tk 7,992 crore from project assistance, likely from the government of China or any other donor agency. Besides, an official at the Ministry of Railways said the cost estimation of the proposed project has been made based on the Padma Bridge Rail Link project, Phase 1 (Dhaka-Mawa-Bhanga). The actual cost will be determined after conducting the feasibility study and detailed design. Once the project is completed, the official said, people from all over Bangladesh will get the benefit of speedy, safe, low-cost and comfortable railway transportation facility to Barisal, improving the socioeconomic condition of Bangladesh. This project will help link Barisal with Dhaka as well as with the rest of the country enabling Bangladesh Railway to introduce train services for carrying passengers and goods.



Source: https://defence.pk/threads/news-from-bangladesh.18824/page-96#ixzz4GqyLaJUM
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Major Sam

Doyalbaba said:


> No,we are using 2005-2006 base year.As far as I know,Pakistan has done 2005-2006 base year.I am not sure whether it has done subsequently.can you give me some reliable data regarding Pakistan's base year?



@Khan_21 @ghazi52 @farhan_9909 @Muhammad Omar can you please assist me to answer above question.


----------



## Khan_21

Major Sam said:


> @Khan_21 @ghazi52 @farhan_9909 @Muhammad Omar can you please assist me to answer above question.



http://www.pbs.gov.pk/faq-na

ours is 2000. But will get changed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Major Sam said:


> @Khan_21 @ghazi52 @farhan_9909 @Muhammad Omar can you please assist me to answer above question.



We are using 2000 base year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

farhan_9909 said:


> We are using 2000 base year


can you please share regarding our shadow economy and how much difference this base year will make in GDP. As in some news they have mentioned that infact it will shrunk our GDP.


----------



## idune

Doyalbaba said:


> I must admit,Pakistan have impressive road infrastructure.Most provably the best in south Asia.I very much like the Lahore ring road.I actually astonished to see this video on Lahore Ring
> Which part of Lahore it is in this video?Beautiful suburb.



because Awami league and its indian master used 40 years old "chetona" bs to pull Bangladeshis backward instead of moving forward. These "chetona" class have not seen the world or understood it beyond indo awami media propaganda.


----------



## bongbang

idune said:


> because Awami league and its indian master used 40 years old "chetona" bs to pull Bangladeshis backward instead of moving forward. These "chetona" class have not seen the world or understood it beyond indo awami media propaganda.



As if Pakistani Indian dalal BNP/JeI/Razakars did anything special for the country in their brief period. Lol


----------



## bluesky

Khan saheb said:


> Chinese ship anchors at Bangladesh’s Payra port ahead of inauguration on Aug 13



To me, it seems China will not allow the *Payra deep sea port construction* to slip away from its grip. Hopefully, China will land the job. Do you guys think a poor India will influence the BD govt. and pressurize it to get away from China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Khan_21 said:


> http://www.pbs.gov.pk/faq-na
> 
> ours is 2000. But will get changed soon.





farhan_9909 said:


> We are using 2000 base year



Base year of Pakistan has already been changed to 2005-06 in 2012.

http://www.dawn.com/news/713786/base-year-changed-for-accounts-calculations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Species said:


> Base year of Pakistan has already been changed to 2005-06 in 2012.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/713786/base-year-changed-for-accounts-calculations


it was in news but they didnt change it yet. the authentic source is provided by khan.
http://www.pbs.gov.pk/faq-na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Major Sam said:


> it was in news but they didnt change it yet. the authentic source is provided by khan.
> http://www.pbs.gov.pk/faq-na



But the news says they already changed it.


----------



## Major Sam

this one is from april 2013.
http://tribune.com.pk/story/542169/...reau-of-statistics-okays-change-in-base-year/

bec the govt should have done census before changing base year which was supposed to b done in 2016.


----------



## Species

Major Sam said:


> this one is from april 2013.
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/542169/...reau-of-statistics-okays-change-in-base-year/
> 
> bec the govt should have done census before changing base year which was supposed to b done in 2016.



Even that article also says the rebasing has been done! When was the last national census of Pakistan was conducted?


----------



## Arthur

bluesky said:


> To me, it seems China will not allow the *Payra deep sea port construction* to slip away from its grip. Hopefully, China will land the job. Do you guys think a poor India will influence the BD govt. and pressurize it to get away from China?


Both Payra port construction and expansion of Chittagong port is going to China, that's for sure. They already got Payra,under the blanket Chittagong port expansion project is progressing. 

China is also expressed interest in Payra Port - Barishal - Padma bridge rail link project. And I think they are going to get it too.

The truth is India doesn't has the means to invest in such big buck projects, No matter how much our friends here like to tell otherwise. They have there own infrastructure development to concentrat on.


----------



## farhan_9909

Species said:


> Base year of Pakistan has already been changed to 2005-06 in 2012.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/713786/base-year-changed-for-accounts-calculations



Discussed several times but they didnt changed it in 2012 and 2013.

Dar also indicated updating it but it still remain so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

farhan_9909 said:


> Discussed several times but they didnt changed it in 2012 and 2013.
> 
> Dar also indicated updating it but it still remain so



But the article says Pakistan added Rs. 500billion after the rebasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Species said:


> But the article says Pakistan added Rs. 500billion after the rebasing.



Yes but not implemented but expect in recent future maybe before election

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Main issue remains on developing the Payra Port. Which country would build it?


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> India is a huge behemoth pharma supplier worldwide with generic drug export majors like Ranbaxy who have been at this since the sixties.
> 
> Plus Indian pharma mfrs. enjoy support of not only local availability of initial formulations but also huge investment and indigenous production of Active Pharma Ingredients (API) because of hundred crore population...
> 
> Bangladesh has started this twenty years late compared to India (license manufacture of Upjohn, Bayer drugs in late eighties) and then moved on past a decade in bulk generics and specialties like ophthalmic drugs and metered dose inhalers in late nineties. Comparisons actually should not be made between India and Bangladesh volume-wise.
> 
> So yes - it will take Bangladesh (even proportionally as a nation of sixteen crore) ten more (if not twenty) more years to compete with India in any respectable export volume.
> 
> Qualitatively however Bangladeshi drugs take a back seat to no one. I've had American doctors assay Bangladeshi common drugs like acetaminophen (and I have Bangladeshi friends who are involved with local US pharma companies) who know that quality-wise Bangladeshi generics are as good as any in the world.
> 
> GMP approvals have been received by most of our major companies from almost all important markets.
> 
> This is from a recent annual report of a local pharma exporter of repute (there are about twenty exporters of this size locally),
> 
> 
> Launched 28 products (24 generics) in the domestic market; three of which were launched for the first time in Bangladesh
> Introduced Oral Soluble Film (OSF) technology with the launch of an antiemetic drug (Ondansetron) Entered two new markets (Romania and Uganda). (Ondansetron (Zofran) is used to prevent nausea and vomiting that may be caused by surgery or by medicine to treat cancer).
> A total of 55 new registrations done in 15 different countries
> Became the first Bangladeshi company to receive Good Manufacturing Practice (GMP) approval from the Taiwan Food & Drug Administration (TFDA) and the Canadian regulatory authority (Health Canada); also received approval from BPOM (Indonesian Agency for Drug And Food Control) for the Metered Dose Inhaler (MDI) unit
> Net sales increased to BDT 11,206.9 million, registering a y-o-y growth rate of 6.8%
> Net Profit after tax increased 8.8% to BDT 1,528.3 million
> EPS rose by 8.64% to BDT 4.15
> More info nuggets,
> 
> API, Excipients and other ingredients
> 
> Historically, Bangladesh has been dependent on imports for APIs and other ingredients. Companies imported APIs and other materials and used them for final production. The pharmaceutical manufacturers in Bangladesh procure raw materials from various countries namely UK, France, Germany, Japan, Holland, Italy, Denmark, China, Switzerland,
> Austria, Hungary, India, Ireland etc. Recently, local firms has been approaching to producing ingredients locally, especially API. These have reduced dependency on imported raw materials to 70% of total.
> 
> Active Pharmaceutical Ingredient or API is the core element of pharmaceutical products, and is the primary cost component for production. At present, there are 21 companies in Bangladesh
> manufacturing 41 APIs. Industry participants claim already becoming self-sufficient in some APIs, namely, Penicillin, Cephalexin, NSAID and Anti-Pyretic. The production of APIs is confined to the last stage of Synthesis. Presently, Local APIs take a 20% share in domestic production. The rest 80% is imported. These imported APIs represent majority of raw materials import by Bangladesh, approximately 70%.
> 
> Formulations
> 
> Formulations represent the mainstream business in pharmaceuticals industry of Bangladesh. Presently, the market consists of approximately 8000 generic products and 258 firms with manufacturing capability, along with some imported patented products. (Source : IDLC Research) From the perspective of business nature, the industry can be classified as-
> 1. High-End products (Anti Cancer, Insulin, Vaccines etc.)
> 2. Branded generics (Products with a brand presence )
> 3. Low End generics
> 
> 
> High End Generics:
> 
> These are essentially products specific to market niches, i.e. Anti cancer, Diabetic products, Vaccines etc. these products are usually high priced and represent a small portion of the market. Profit margins in such products is very high. Historically, it has been import dependent, and MNCs were the key provider. Recently, domestic firms have been entering into this field, and competition is expected to drive prices and import dependency down. Especially, in Anticancer, Insulin and several vaccine production, several local firms have made significant progress.
> 
> Branded Generics:
> 
> This represents broadest segment of the market, comprising products with relatively stable margin and Brand orientation. This segment is dominated by local manufacturers, and due to high brand loyalty observed in our market, market share of manufacturers is usually moves rarely. Competition is branding oriented, and firms try to improve RX share and relationships with doctors and related parties to increase market presence. Anti-Gastric and Anti-Biotic are the two dominant product category in this segment.
> 
> Low-end branded generics:
> 
> This segment is small, often for products with low branding possibility, and price war is most evident here. The number of competitors is very high, and market share of each competitor depends on success of marketing strategy.



I agree you have to start somewhere and its a promising development. But the proof is in the pudding. We will have to give at least 5 or so years to see what the actual trajectory is for Bangladesh pharma sector....from that we can judge the 20 year long term sector size.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

I think its the so called "Iconic Tower" that we have been talking about,and the auction was supposed to be held on 10th of May,2016 I rekon...So any news of its outcome? The Shaheed Minar,Parliament,Sriti Shoudho is getting too boring to reperesent Bangladesh any more...


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> KPC group has huge presence in India. KPC medical college also of them.



Their medical college in Jadavpur does not look that impressive to me.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KPC_Medical_College_and_Hospital











Their main focus is fraudulently making money by charging patients high fees and paying doctors as little as possible. Please read.

http://www.allianceforpatientsafety.org/chaudhuri-articles.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

TopCat said:


> KPC group has huge presence in India. KPC medical college also of them.


hope he is not like subroto roy.. dodgy company now in jail...


----------



## Allah Akbar

Bilal9 said:


> Capital Dhaka’s developer Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha (RAJUK) has already fixed a place and made a plan for the tallest building in South Asia.
> 
> US-based construction firm KPC Group is going to get the job to build the tower at Purbachal New Town project.
> 
> Bangladeshi-origin Kali Pradip Chaudhury, the founder and chairman of KPC, is now in Dhaka leading a team to sign the deal with the government.
> 
> Finance Minister Muhith is also set to witness the signing ceremony at his ministry on Sunday.
> 
> The project will be implemented under public-private partnership (PPP), Muhith told bdnews24.com on Saturday.
> 
> “A man (Chaudhury) from our Sylhet has founded the world famous construction firm KPC. He has achieved popularity by constructing big buildings in several countries,” the minister said.
> 
> He said Chaudhury first approached him with the plan to build the tower.
> 
> “We have treated his bona fide offer positively,” he added.
> 
> Chaudhuri, a doctor, completed his intermediate education at the MC College in Sylhet. He obtained his MBBS degree in Kolkata and was also educated in Malaysia, England, Canada and the US.
> 
> A finance ministry official said the building plan aims to remind people of the 1971 Liberation War.
> 
> Onlookers will see the number 71 on the building after it is built, he said.
> 
> RAJUK is organising an international auction for the job on June 28, according to RAJUK acting Chairman Abdur Rahman.
> 
> He said the purpose of the auction is to avoid legal complexities.
> 
> The RAJUK acting chairman said a 60-acre piece of land at Central Business District of Purbachal has been fixed for the building.
> 
> The base price of the land is Tk 200 million per acre.
> 
> The preliminary estimated cost of the project to construct the tower is around Tk 100 billion or $1.2 billion.
> 
> The Bureau of Research, Testing Consultation of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) has been tasked with the technical study of the project site.
> 
> Lawyer Tanjeeb Ul Alam, who is dealing with the legal issues of the project, said RAJUK usually fixes the prices of residential plots itself.
> 
> But commercial plots are awarded to highest bidders.
> 
> He said the construction firm will have to include some other structures around the main tower.
> 
> RAJUK will oversee the project with the help of the housing and public works ministry.
> 
> The height of the building will exceed 2000 feet. RAJUK has sought clearance from Civil Aviation Authority Bangladesh (CAAB) for the building.
> 
> RAJUK officials said centres for international conventions and exhibitions will be included in the building.
> 
> In his 2016-17 budget speech, Muhith said the centre’s main auditorium will accommodate 5,000 people, while the main stadium of a sports complex will have a seating capacity of 50,000.
> 
> “Once implemented, the project will facilitate trade and commerce, create job opportunities and result in an economic vibrancy benefiting all,” he said.
> 
> He hoped the construction would end in 2018.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My notes: This Kali Pradip Chowdhury (KPC Group) is a number one fraudster in the Los Angeles area, he is infamous for it. If Muhith knows about it - he is knowingly implicit in this fraud as well. KPC group's latest antics...
> 
> http://www.ocweekly.com/news/dr-kal...sing-doctors-as-personal-atm-machines-6466134
> 
> http://www.pe.com/articles/medical-632420-chaudhuri-dada.html
> 
> Look at the way they spend their ill-gotten wealth,
> 
> http://nriinternet.com/NRIdoctors/A_USA/A_Z/C/K_P_Chaudhuri/index.htm
> 
> These people identify more with Indians than with Bangladesh.
> 
> And I was reading why he wanted to build a 142 story tower. The article said, his heart 'cries' for Bangladesh. LOL.
> 
> Plus I am really disgusted about Muhith falling for this '142 story tower in the middle of Dhaka' scheme. Really? Seriously?
> 
> Are these people smoking something special?


What is the real purpose of this project? It seems like a complete waste of money. Bangladesh need more bridges than this tower of babel.


----------



## idune

looks like some gullible class score another thread here. Kali Pradip Chaudhury and KPC is running fraud scheme for land grab. This indian fraud apparently Muhit friend. Awami looting with indian accomplice in digital style .


----------



## TopCat

warrantofficer said:


> What is the real purpose of this project? It seems like a complete waste of money. Bangladesh need more bridges than this tower of babel.


Yu have no idea how scarce commercial space is in Dhaka. It is almost impossible to find a little coomercial space to start a business. Without business where will you get the money for bridges? Besides why would KPC wants to build a bridge. Will abridge going to earn them money?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

"Famous construction firm" as far as I see it... all tallest building in the world for past 50+ years were built by skidmore owings and merill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> looks like some gullible class score another thread here. Kali Pradip Chaudhury and KPC is running fraud scheme for land grab. This indian fraud apparently Muhit friend. Awami looting with indian accomplice in digital style .



You are a jealuse mfucker. Your government while in power instead built HOWA BHABAN. Bunch of incompetent stupid. At least Muhit has few friends. Who do your people have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> You are a jealuse mfucker. Your government while in power instead built HOWA BHABAN. Bunch of incompetent stupid. At least Muhit has few friends. Who do your people have?



What is howa bhaban?


----------



## Roybot

KPC is dodgy as fook. This building will never see the light of day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-2.

Bilal9 said:


> Capital Dhaka’s developer Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha (RAJUK) has already fixed a place and made a plan for the tallest building in South Asia.
> 
> US-based construction firm KPC Group is going to get the job to build the tower at Purbachal New Town project.
> 
> Bangladeshi-origin Kali Pradip Chaudhury, the founder and chairman of KPC, is now in Dhaka leading a team to sign the deal with the government.
> 
> Finance Minister Muhith is also set to witness the signing ceremony at his ministry on Sunday.
> 
> The project will be implemented under public-private partnership (PPP), Muhith told bdnews24.com on Saturday.
> 
> “A man (Chaudhury) from our Sylhet has founded the world famous construction firm KPC. He has achieved popularity by constructing big buildings in several countries,” the minister said.
> 
> He said Chaudhury first approached him with the plan to build the tower.
> 
> “We have treated his bona fide offer positively,” he added.
> 
> Chaudhuri, a doctor, completed his intermediate education at the MC College in Sylhet. He obtained his MBBS degree in Kolkata and was also educated in Malaysia, England, Canada and the US.
> 
> A finance ministry official said the building plan aims to remind people of the 1971 Liberation War.
> 
> Onlookers will see the number 71 on the building after it is built, he said.
> 
> RAJUK is organising an international auction for the job on June 28, according to RAJUK acting Chairman Abdur Rahman.
> 
> He said the purpose of the auction is to avoid legal complexities.
> 
> The RAJUK acting chairman said a 60-acre piece of land at Central Business District of Purbachal has been fixed for the building.
> 
> The base price of the land is Tk 200 million per acre.
> 
> The preliminary estimated cost of the project to construct the tower is around Tk 100 billion or $1.2 billion.
> 
> The Bureau of Research, Testing Consultation of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) has been tasked with the technical study of the project site.
> 
> Lawyer Tanjeeb Ul Alam, who is dealing with the legal issues of the project, said RAJUK usually fixes the prices of residential plots itself.
> 
> But commercial plots are awarded to highest bidders.
> 
> He said the construction firm will have to include some other structures around the main tower.
> 
> RAJUK will oversee the project with the help of the housing and public works ministry.
> 
> The height of the building will exceed 2000 feet. RAJUK has sought clearance from Civil Aviation Authority Bangladesh (CAAB) for the building.
> 
> RAJUK officials said centres for international conventions and exhibitions will be included in the building.
> 
> In his 2016-17 budget speech, Muhith said the centre’s main auditorium will accommodate 5,000 people, while the main stadium of a sports complex will have a seating capacity of 50,000.
> 
> “Once implemented, the project will facilitate trade and commerce, create job opportunities and result in an economic vibrancy benefiting all,” he said.
> 
> He hoped the construction would end in 2018.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My notes: This Kali Pradip Chowdhury (KPC Group) is a number one fraudster in the Los Angeles area, he is infamous for it. If Muhith knows about it - he is knowingly implicit in this fraud as well. KPC group's latest antics...
> 
> http://www.ocweekly.com/news/dr-kal...sing-doctors-as-personal-atm-machines-6466134
> 
> http://www.pe.com/articles/medical-632420-chaudhuri-dada.html
> 
> Look at the way they spend their ill-gotten wealth,
> 
> http://nriinternet.com/NRIdoctors/A_USA/A_Z/C/K_P_Chaudhuri/index.htm
> 
> These people identify more with Indians than with Bangladesh.
> 
> And I was reading why he wanted to build a 142 story tower. The article said, his heart 'cries' for Bangladesh. LOL.
> 
> Plus I am really disgusted about Muhith falling for this '142 story tower in the middle of Dhaka' scheme. Really? Seriously?
> 
> Are these people smoking something special?


Ahan that will be great !!
Gud luck


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


> What is howa bhaban?



Howa means air or empty. And you know what the rest meant...



warrantofficer said:


> What is the real purpose of this project? It seems like a complete waste of money. Bangladesh need more bridges than this tower of babel.



Well,look how the Twin Towers represent Malaysia,we need something similar as well.



idune said:


> looks like some gullible class score another thread here. Kali Pradip Chaudhury and KPC is running fraud scheme for land grab. This indian fraud apparently Muhit friend. Awami looting with indian accomplice in digital style .



Oh well,werent you supposed to be banned?


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> ...Well,look how the Twin Towers represent Malaysia,we need something similar as well.



I don't know if you could compare Malaysia and Bangladesh in the same sentence. 

GDP per capita PPP in Malaysia averaged *17537.08 USD* from 1990 until 2015, reaching an all time high of *25308.02 USD* in 2015. 

While GDP per capita PPP in Bangladesh averaged *1939.73 USD* from 1990 until 2015, reaching an all time high of *3136.60 USD* in 2015.

A lot of practical things (among them living standards) need to be improved before one wants symbolic 100+ story towers to represent a country.

The days are gone when you can fool a population with symbolism. People are too smart and skeptical these days.

These are 'dreamy' and costly, symbolic white elephant projects which are useless to everyone other than politicians who get percentages from the local 'involvement' using public money. The political backlash will be quite severe and heavy-handed against the ruling party - whoever proceeds with it.

It will interesting to see who in AL associates their name with this KPC group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> I don't know if you could compare Malaysia and Bangladesh in the same sentence.
> 
> GDP per capita PPP in Malaysia averaged *17537.08 USD* from 1990 until 2015, reaching an all time high of *25308.02 USD* in 2015.
> 
> While GDP per capita PPP in Bangladesh averaged *1939.73 USD* from 1990 until 2015, reaching an all time high of *3136.60 USD* in 2015.
> 
> A lot of practical things (among them living standards) need to be improved before one wants symbolic 100+ story towers to represent a country.
> 
> The days are gone when you can fool a population with symbolism. People are too smart and skeptical these days.
> 
> These are 'dreamy' and costly, symbolic white elephant projects which are useless to everyone other than politicians who get percentages from the local 'involvement' using public money. The political backlash will be quite severe and heavy-handed against the ruling party - whoever proceeds with it.
> 
> It will interesting to see who in AL associates their name with this KPC group.



Also must be said Malaysia struggled to make the Petronas venture a profitable one esp in the early years (occupancy, renting etc). I think they are still paying of multiple loans and its still not in the black overall...and probably wont be for a long time (even when you include what may have increased in indirect flows like tourism etc) ....but at least its not hemorrhaging anymore....but it has taken this long. I was there in KL for a visit in the early 2000s....and my hotel was right across from the petronas towers....and during evening time only maybe 10 - 20% of the tower's rooms and offices were lit.

I'm not sure of the financials on the dubai projects...but I would bet they are similar.

I don't think its wise for Bangladesh to go for such a project of this scale in this kind of real estate sector where you take a huge risk in longer term returns (because the short term is going to be a huge debt guaranteed).

Bangladesh for time being has to focus on building up things that are guaranteed returns in the short term (and it has plenty of this available) and return the most bang for the buck. That stuff is mostly basic infrastructure related....but also human capital training etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Padma Multipurpose Bridge Superstructure Development






Economic zones development in Bangladesh. This is what the subcontinent should be competing in - not terrorism or arms.






Satellite project






Dhaka elevated expressway animation

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bongbang

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-XtF2QtCjo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6pGI5lEqHc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bdslph

Its easy to sign paper reality is different

I am not sure abt the soil of bd to hold this kind of huge buliding 

Plus you will need a lot of experts which bd dont have maintain and other is different


----------



## Bilal9

bdslph said:


> Its easy to sign paper reality is different
> 
> I am not sure abt the soil of bd to hold this kind of huge buliding
> 
> Plus you will need a lot of experts which bd dont have maintain and other is different



This company has *ZERO *experience in large business ventures and *ZERO *expertise in large scale projects of any sort, much less massive real estate projects like this. Their signature project were the KPC medical college in Jadavpur which is a sad sight.....they have better buildings even in third grade towns in Bangladesh.

What is apparent and I'd put in a healthy bet on it - is that they must have promised Govt. officials some rather hefty cuts on the proceeds....otherwise how could a govt. publicly support such a 'pie in the sky' project and one that is mooted by such a disreputable entity?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> What is apparent and I'd put in a healthy bet on it - is that they must have promised Govt. officials some rather hefty cuts on the proceeds....otherwise how could a govt. publicly support such a 'pie in the sky' project and one that is mooted by such a disreputable entity?



So its all a publicity scam and possible land acquisition scam too?

Reminds me of Malaysia in the 80s and early 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> This company has *ZERO *experience in large business ventures and *ZERO *expertise in large scale projects of any sort, much less massive real estate projects like this. Their signature project were the KPC medical college in Jadavpur which is a sad sight.....they have better buildings even in third grade towns in Bangladesh.
> 
> What is apparent and I'd put in a healthy bet on it - is that they must have promised Govt. officials some rather hefty cuts on the proceeds....otherwise how could a govt. publicly support such a 'pie in the sky' project and one that is mooted by such a disreputable entity?



Projects usually dont get failed when you have backing from government. We have to wait and see.



Nilgiri said:


> So its all a publicity scam and possible land acquisition scam too?
> 
> Reminds me of Malaysia in the* 80s and early 90s.*



I dont think you even born then.. stop acting like a nutts.


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> I dont think you even born then.. stop acting like a nutts.



You don't have much capability to think in the first place given where you are from, so what would you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://businessnews24bd.com/countrys-first-8-lane-highway-launched/
*Country`s first 8-lane highway launched*
on August 13, 2016

* businessnews24bd.com

*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the country`s first eight-lane highway from Jatrabari to Kanchpur through a videoconferencing at Ganobhaban on Saturday.



From the same programme, Sheikh Hasina also inaugurated the construction works on a four-lane highway from Jatrabari intersection to Mawa, including Ikuria-Babubazar link, and upgradation of Pachhar-Bhanga highway with a separate service lane on both ways for slow-moving vehicles which is also known as Padma Bridge link road.



In the programme, the Premier said, “Today Jatrabari-Kanchpur eight-lane highway launched. Besides this, the construction works on a four-lane highway of Pachhar-Bhanga also started. This development will reach to the people of Southern region. The development will boost country`s economy.”



“We must establish the Golden Bangladesh dreamed by Father of the nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman,” she added.



According to the Road Transport and Bridges Ministry, the Road Transport and Highways Department implemented the 7.20-km eight-lane highway project from Jatrabari-Kanchpur at a cost of Tk 131.99 crore.



Roads and Highways Department and the Special Works Organization (West) of Bangladesh Army will jointly implement the Padma Bridge Link Road project by April 2019 at an estimated cost of Tk 6252.28 crore.



The 55-kilometer highway will go through Dhaka, Munshiganj, Madaripur and Faridpur upazilas and it would have six flyovers, four railway overpasses, 15 underpasses and three interchanges.



This will be the country`s first such expressway without any traffic crossover, facilitating uninterrupted vehicular movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Doyalbaba said:


> http://businessnews24bd.com/countrys-first-8-lane-highway-launched/
> *Country`s first 8-lane highway launched*
> on August 13, 2016
> 
> * businessnews24bd.com
> 
> *
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the country`s first eight-lane highway from Jatrabari to Kanchpur through a videoconferencing at Ganobhaban on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> From the same programme, Sheikh Hasina also inaugurated the construction works on a four-lane highway from Jatrabari intersection to Mawa, including Ikuria-Babubazar link, and upgradation of Pachhar-Bhanga highway with a separate service lane on both ways for slow-moving vehicles which is also known as Padma Bridge link road.
> 
> 
> 
> In the programme, the Premier said, “Today Jatrabari-Kanchpur eight-lane highway launched. Besides this, the construction works on a four-lane highway of Pachhar-Bhanga also started. This development will reach to the people of Southern region. The development will boost country`s economy.”
> 
> 
> 
> “We must establish the Golden Bangladesh dreamed by Father of the nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman,” she added.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Road Transport and Bridges Ministry, the Road Transport and Highways Department implemented the 7.20-km eight-lane highway project from Jatrabari-Kanchpur at a cost of Tk 131.99 crore.
> 
> 
> 
> Roads and Highways Department and the Special Works Organization (West) of Bangladesh Army will jointly implement the Padma Bridge Link Road project by April 2019 at an estimated cost of Tk 6252.28 crore.
> 
> 
> 
> The 55-kilometer highway will go through Dhaka, Munshiganj, Madaripur and Faridpur upazilas and it would have six flyovers, four railway overpasses, 15 underpasses and three interchanges.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the country`s first such expressway without any traffic crossover, facilitating uninterrupted vehicular movement.



Would be great if you can update some videos of people travelling on it when they are available


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Nilgiri said:


> Would be great if you can update some videos of people travelling on it when they are available


It is already available.See this-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Doyalbaba said:


> It is already available.See this-



Then why was it "launched" just now? Or is it another section they are talking about or was the launch delayed?


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Nilgiri said:


> Then why was it "launched" just now? Or is it another section they are talking about or was the launch delayed?


I actually posted a news 1 week old.It was inaugurated at 13th August 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Home
Bangladesh
*Industries give locality a new lease of life*
Mir Mahmudul Hasan . Nilphamari | Update: 20:47, Aug 19, 2016

0Like





Last year the Hong Kong firm Evergreen exported 35 million wigs worldwide, earning more than $15 million. It’s factory is in an export processing zone of North Bengal in Bangladesh and employs 15 thousand workers from 10 nearby villages.

Just 15 years ago, Songolshi union was a poverty-stricken area about 10 kilometers from Nilphamari. Now 12 local and foreign companies have set up factories on 140 plots of land in this Uttara export processing zone. Eight of these are Hong Kong-based and one is from the United Kingdom. The rest are local. The factories here produce items like sweaters, spectacles and even coffins. A British company Oasis has trained local women in making bamboo and cane caskets for funerals.

According to Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (BEPZA), these factories have exported $188,800,000 worth of products in the last fiscal year alone.

Currently there are 22 thousand workers employed in the Uttara EPZ and 65% of them are women. There are alo 20 foreign and local factories surrounding the EPZ which also employ thousands of people. These factories are changing the face of the area rapidly. In the villages nearby, the farmers are turning into factory workers. The once sleepy little village homes are becoming livelier and prosperous.

Local people say that once the farmers here were unemployed most of the year and lived in poverty. Many used to leave for other districts to find work. Now, people from other districts come here to find work and settle in the area.

At six in the morning in the EPZ, thousands of people can be seen entering the factories. They com t work on cycle, motorbikes, easy-bikes and on foot.

By seven in the morning, most of the workers are at their stations. Then from four in the afternoon, they leave the factories in streams, heading back home.

In the mornings and later afternoons the rods of the area teem with the factory workers going to work and returning home. The easy-bike business is booming due to these commuters.

Waiting at a factory gate, rickshaw-van puller Azinur Islam (30) said his home was nearly eight kilometers away in Choraikhola union. His wife, Komola Begum, has been working at a leather factory in the EPZ for around two years. She earns more than him, about Tk 7-8 thousand per month. He takes his wife to work and back in his van. Other workers from that area also travel by his van, and he earns around Tk 6 thousand per month. He says that before his family was poor. Now they earn enough to even save at the end of the month.

Many women and men from village, Itakhali union work in the factories. The village Haribollob of Itakhola union has transformed entirely over the years, with many of its men and women employed in these factories. Babul Chandra Ray (40) was originally a farmer and could not find work throughout the year. He would ply a rickshaw for a living.. He didn’t own land. His three daughters now work at the EPZ and bring together home Tk 30 thousand a month. Babul now owns land and has three tin-roofed houses.

Anwarul Islam (24) and his wife Parvin Akhter (22) work at Evergreen. They earn Tk 15 thousand together monthly. He has studied up to grade 10, his wife up to grade 8. After five years of working, they bought a motorbike and a new home.

At around 4 pm, we meet Parimol Roy (23) at the EPZ gate, taking his wife Rani Ray (18) home on a bicycle. They live almost 10 kilometers away. Both of them work at Evergreen. He works at packaging, his wife makes wigs. He was a sharecropper before, working on leased land. Now he leases land to others.

Deputy General Manager of Evergreen Subrata Sarkar said that 65 percent of their 15 thousand workers are women. Last year they earned $15 million from exporting wigs. They mostly produce carnival and synthetic wigs.

The president of the chamber of commerce and industry at Nilphamari SM Shafiqul Alam said that the area here was once mostly agricultural. No one had seen any other factories other than rice mills. Farmers would be unemployed for most the year and the women would spend their time at home. Now both men and women are working at the factories and earning money.

The general manager of Uttara EPZ Mohammed Janab Ali said that when the EPZ was first launched in 2001, there wasn’t much expectations about the project. There was only one factory named Uttara sweaters. Now, 12 companies have constructed factories on 140 plots of land. Nine of these companies are foreign and 40 more plots have been readied, most of which has been booked already.

Due to the construction of the new factories, the demand for electricity in the area has increased, said the general manager. “EPZ now needs 15 megawatts of electricity. The Rural Electrification Board has made a 10 megawatt power substation here. We have asked for it to be expanded, but progress has been slow.”





-


----------



## Arthur

Home
Bangladesh
*Industries give locality a new lease of life*
Mir Mahmudul Hasan . Nilphamari | Update: 20:47, Aug 19, 2016

0Like




Last year the Hong Kong firm Evergreen exported 35 million wigs worldwide, earning more than $15 million. It’s factory is in an export processing zone of North Bengal in Bangladesh and employs 15 thousand workers from 10 nearby villages.

Just 15 years ago, Songolshi union was a poverty-stricken area about 10 kilometers from Nilphamari. Now 12 local and foreign companies have set up factories on 140 plots of land in this Uttara export processing zone. Eight of these are Hong Kong-based and one is from the United Kingdom. The rest are local. The factories here produce items like sweaters, spectacles and even coffins. A British company Oasis has trained local women in making bamboo and cane caskets for funerals. 

According to Bangladesh Export Processing Zones Authority (BEPZA), these factories have exported $188,800,000 worth of products in the last fiscal year alone.

Currently there are 22 thousand workers employed in the Uttara EPZ and 65% of them are women. There are alo 20 foreign and local factories surrounding the EPZ which also employ thousands of people. These factories are changing the face of the area rapidly. In the villages nearby, the farmers are turning into factory workers. The once sleepy little village homes are becoming livelier and prosperous.

Local people say that once the farmers here were unemployed most of the year and lived in poverty. Many used to leave for other districts to find work. Now, people from other districts come here to find work and settle in the area. 

At six in the morning in the EPZ, thousands of people can be seen entering the factories. They com t work on cycle, motorbikes, easy-bikes and on foot.

By seven in the morning, most of the workers are at their stations. Then from four in the afternoon, they leave the factories in streams, heading back home.

In the mornings and later afternoons the rods of the area teem with the factory workers going to work and returning home. The easy-bike business is booming due to these commuters.

Waiting at a factory gate, rickshaw-van puller Azinur Islam (30) said his home was nearly eight kilometers away in Choraikhola union. His wife, Komola Begum, has been working at a leather factory in the EPZ for around two years. She earns more than him, about Tk 7-8 thousand per month. He takes his wife to work and back in his van. Other workers from that area also travel by his van, and he earns around Tk 6 thousand per month. He says that before his family was poor. Now they earn enough to even save at the end of the month.

Many women and men from village, Itakhali union work in the factories. The village Haribollob of Itakhola union has transformed entirely over the years, with many of its men and women employed in these factories. Babul Chandra Ray (40) was originally a farmer and could not find work throughout the year. He would ply a rickshaw for a living.. He didn’t own land. His three daughters now work at the EPZ and bring together home Tk 30 thousand a month. Babul now owns land and has three tin-roofed houses. 

Anwarul Islam (24) and his wife Parvin Akhter (22) work at Evergreen. They earn Tk 15 thousand together monthly. He has studied up to grade 10, his wife up to grade 8. After five years of working, they bought a motorbike and a new home. 

At around 4 pm, we meet Parimol Roy (23) at the EPZ gate, taking his wife Rani Ray (18) home on a bicycle. They live almost 10 kilometers away. Both of them work at Evergreen. He works at packaging, his wife makes wigs. He was a sharecropper before, working on leased land. Now he leases land to others.

Deputy General Manager of Evergreen Subrata Sarkar said that 65 percent of their 15 thousand workers are women. Last year they earned $15 million from exporting wigs. They mostly produce carnival and synthetic wigs. 

The president of the chamber of commerce and industry at Nilphamari SM Shafiqul Alam said that the area here was once mostly agricultural. No one had seen any other factories other than rice mills. Farmers would be unemployed for most the year and the women would spend their time at home. Now both men and women are working at the factories and earning money.

The general manager of Uttara EPZ Mohammed Janab Ali said that when the EPZ was first launched in 2001, there wasn’t much expectations about the project. There was only one factory named Uttara sweaters. Now, 12 companies have constructed factories on 140 plots of land. Nine of these companies are foreign and 40 more plots have been readied, most of which has been booked already. 

Due to the construction of the new factories, the demand for electricity in the area has increased, said the general manager. “EPZ now needs 15 megawatts of electricity. The Rural Electrification Board has made a 10 megawatt power substation here. We have asked for it to be expanded, but progress has been slow.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Not really developments but there are some new additions to the Dhaka airport Firefighting capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Not really developments but there are some new additions to the Dhaka airport Firefighting capability.



Which model/make is that? IVECO or one of the germans?

How many does the airport operate?


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Which model/make is that? IVECO or one of the germans?
> 
> How many does the airport operate?



Weill they have at least two, probably more.

This may be the Oshkosh 'New Striker' airport fire tender.....or a Japanese equivalent made by TOYO.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

OK Guys - I stand corrected. This is the “Toro” 4×4 airport crash tender. Seems like a state of the art 'Super truck', around $800,000 or so. Reviving our childhood love of fire trucks, eh? 

Features:

Highly specialized all terrain fire tender
MAN D2676 LF08 Euro 5 compliant engine delivering 397kw
Coupled to automatic ZF Astronic gearbox.
Carries 6100 litres of water, 793 litres of foam and 250 kg of powder.
Monitors are supplied by Alco.
“Ecopolyfire” coploymer body
All units are custom-made to customer specs
Here's a video,






I'm actually a little worried whether they'll be able to maintain the darned thing - this is a very critical and advanced vehicle of the class/type.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehedi44

Another seaport will be built in Chittagong......

The report published in Daily Bangladesh Protidin

চতুর্থ সমুদ্রবন্দর হবে চট্টগ্রামে চলছে সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাই । মিরসরাই-ফেনী ইপিজেডে যুক্ত হবে । চাপ কমবে বর্তমান বন্দরের রুকনুজ্জামান অঞ্জন Currently 5.00/5 12345 গড় রেটিং: 5.0/5 (2 টি ভোট গৃহিত হয়েছে) বন্দর নগরী চট্টগ্রামে আরও একটি সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহণ করেছে সরকার। পায়রায় দেশের তৃতীয় সমুদ্রবন্দর চালুর পর সম্ভবত এটিই হতে যাচ্ছে দেশের চতুর্থ সমুদ্রবন্দর। এরই মধ্যে বন্দরের সম্ভাব্য স্থান চিহ্নিতকরণ এবং সুবিধা ও অসুবিধাগুলো তুলে ধরে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ে এ বিষয়ে একটি প্রাথমিক প্রতিবেদন পাঠিয়েছে চট্টগ্রাম সমুদ্রবন্দর কর্তৃপক্ষ (চবক)। এরপর বন্দর নির্মাণে ডিটেইলড ফিজিবিলিটি স্টাডি বা পূর্ণাঙ্গ সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাইয়ের দায়িত্ব দেওয়া হয়েছে চবক-কে। বলা হয়েছে চবক নিজস্ব অর্থায়নে এই সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাই করবে। গত ১০ আগস্ট প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ে মুখ্য সচিব মো. আবুল কালাম আজাদের সভাপতিত্বে একটি সভা অনুষ্ঠিত হয়। এই সভা হয় বাংলাদেশ অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চল কর্তৃপক্ষ (বেজা), পিপিপি কর্তৃপক্ষ এবং হাইটেক পার্ক কর্তৃপক্ষের কাজের অগ্রগতি পর্যালোচনার লক্ষ্যে। সেখানেই মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলকে ঘিরে নতুন একটি সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের বিষয়ে আলোচনা হয়। বন্দর নির্মাণের বিষয়ে প্রাথমিক প্রতিবেদনে চবক প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়কে জানিয়েছে, প্রাপ্ত মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চল সংলগ্ন সমুদ্র উপকূলীয় এলাকায় পানির গড় গভীরতা ৬-৭ মিটার, যা ক্যাপিটাল ড্রেজিংয়ের মাধ্যমে ৮-৯ মিটারে উন্নীত করার মাধ্যমে ওই মাত্রার ড্রাফটের জাহাজ সার্বক্ষণিক বার্থিং করা যাবে। তবে প্রস্তাবিত বন্দর কার্যকর করতে হলে বহির্নোঙর থেকে প্রায় ৪৪ কিলোমিটার দূরত্ব পর্যন্ত চ্যানেল ড্রেজিং করতে হবে। বিষয়টি নিশ্চিত করে প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ের বেজা’র সচিব মোহাম্মদ আইয়ুব বাংলাদেশ প্রতিদিনকে বলেন, চট্টগ্রামের মিরেরসরাই ও ফেনীর দিকে সাগর ঘেঁষে প্রায় ৩০ হাজার একর জমি নিয়ে দেশের বৃহত্তম পরিকল্পিত শিল্প নগর গড়ে তোলার যে উদ্যোগ রয়েছে তাকে সাপোর্ট দেওয়ার জন্য এই বন্দর নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা গ্রহণ করা হয়েছে। এ বিষয়ে কাজ করছে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর কর্তৃপক্ষ। বন্দরের সম্ভাব্য স্থান হবে চট্টগ্রামের মিরসরাইয়ে বঙ্গোপসাগর সীমানায়। ওই কর্মকর্তা আরও জানান, ফেনীর দিকে বঙ্গোপসাগরে গভীরতা কম। এ ছাড়া সেই দিক দিয়ে বঙ্গোপসাগরের দিকে জমি বৃদ্ধি পাচ্ছে। ফলে ফেনীর দিকে বন্দর নির্মাণ না করে চট্টগ্রামের মিরসরাই সীমানাতেই নতুন বন্দর নির্মাণের পরিকল্পনা রয়েছে। কারণ ওই দিকে সমুদ্রের গভীরতা বেশি। ফলে বড় বড় যেসব জাহাজ বর্তমানে ড্রাফটের কারণে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে পৌঁছাতে পারে না সেগুলো প্রস্তাবিত বন্দরে ভিড়তে পারবে। আর নতুন আরেকটি বন্দর হলে প্রস্তাবিত মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলে বিদেশি বিনিয়োগের পরিমাণও বেড়ে যাবে। এ ছাড়া বহির্বিশ্বের সঙ্গে দেশের আমদানি-রপ্তানি বাণিজ্য বাড়তে থাকায় চট্টগ্রাম সমুদ্রবন্দরের ওপর চাপ বেড়ে যাচ্ছে। ক্রমবর্ধমান ওই চাপ কমাতেও সহায়তা করবে প্রস্তাবিত সমুদ্রবন্দরটি। জানা গেছে, প্রধানমন্ত্রীর কার্যালয়ের অধীনস্থ বেজার পক্ষ থেকে বিষয়টি পর্যালোচনা করে একটি মতামত দিতে গত মে মাসে চবক-কে চিঠি দেওয়া হয়। এরপর চবকের সদস্য (হারবার ও মেরিন) প্রধান করে পাঁচ সদস্যের বিশেষজ্ঞ কমিটি গঠন করা হয়। ওই কমিটি সমুদ্র উপকূলীয় সংশ্লিষ্ট এলাকা সরেজমিন পরিদর্শনসহ কয়েক বছরের উপকূলীয় পানির গভীরতা এবং সার্বিক দিক পর্যালোচনা করে মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলের চট্টগ্রামের মিরসরাইয়ের দিকে সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ করার বিষয়ে প্রাথমিক প্রতিবেদনে ইতিবাচক মতামত দেয়। ওই প্রতিবেদনের ভূমিকায় বলা হয়, মিরসরাই-ফেনী অর্থনৈতিক অঞ্চলের জন্য দ্রুত আমদানি-রপ্তানির স্বার্থে উক্ত এলাকায় একটি বন্দরের প্রয়োজনীয়তা অনস্বীকার্য। বাংলাদেশের রপ্তানি বাণিজ্য ১৯৮১ সালের তুলনায় ২০১০ সালে প্রায় ৩ দশমিক ৫ গুণ বৃদ্ধি পেয়েছে। তার ধারাবাহিকতায় ২০১২ জিডিপিতে রপ্তানি বাণিজ্যের অবদান ছিল ২০ দশমিক ৮০ শতাংশ। যা ২০২১ সালে প্রায় ২৬ শতাংশে উন্নীত হবে মর্মে মত প্রকাশ করা হয়। প্রতিবেদনে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের ওপর ক্রমবর্ধমান চাপের কথা উল্লেখ করে বলা হয়, চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের ওপর এ চাপ হ্রাস করার জন্য হলেও মিরসরাই এলাকায় সমুদ্র উপকূলে নতুন আরেকটি বন্দর নির্মাণের প্রয়োজনীয়তা রয়েছে। সম্ভাব্য বন্দরের যোগাযোগ সুবিধা সম্পর্কে বলা হয়, প্রস্তাবিত বন্দর এলাকা ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম চার লেন বিশিষ্ট মহাসড়কের ৫ কিলোমিটারের মধ্যে থাকায় যোগাযোগ খুবই সহজ হবে। তাছাড়া মহাসড়কের ৫০০ মিটার দূরত্বের মধ্যে ঢাকা-চট্টগ্রাম রেলপথ থাকায় সড়ক ও রেলপথে সারা দেশের সঙ্গে বাণিজ্যিক যোগাযোগ করা যাবে। প্রস্তাবিত সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ করা হলে দেশীয় লাইটারেজ জাহাজ এবং বিদেশি বড় জাহাজ ওই এলাকায় বার্থিং করার ফলে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে জাহাজের চাপ কমে যাবে। সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের ফলে পুরো এলাকার আর্থ-সামাজিক অবস্থার পরিবর্তন এবং কর্মসংস্থানের পথ উন্মুক্ত হবে এবং বেকারত্ব কমে যাবে। চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের পাশাপাশি প্রস্তাবিত সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ করা হলে দক্ষিণ এশিয়ার দেশগুলোর সঙ্গে ট্রানজিট, ট্রান্সশিপমেন্ট এবং এশিয়ান হাইওয়ের সঙ্গে বাণিজ্যিক যোগাযোগ স্থাপন সহজ হবে। - See \

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

I have edited the news report only to shorten it . Thanks. @bluesky

http://newagebd.net/249552/dighipara-coal-mine-feed-proposed-power-plant/

*Dighipara coal mine to feed a proposed power plant*
September 1, 2016 12:37 am·0 CommentsViews: 20

* Manjurul Ahsan * The government gave its nod to a proposal of Chinese state-run POWERCHINA Resources Ltd to set up a 660MW power plant which would run on coal from the Dighipara deposit in Dinajpur.

State-run Bangladesh Power Development Board at a meeting held on Monday with state minister for power, energy and mineral resources Nasrul Hamid in the chair received the government’s nod to form a joint venture with POWERCHINA to construct and operate the proposed power plant, officials confirmed. The next step will be to carry out a feasibility study on the proposed power plant.

The proposed power plant will require 1.55 million tonnes of coal a year, according to the proposal.
Dighipara will be the second mine to be developed for coal extraction after the Barapukuria mine.
In 2005 Barapukuria coal mine was developed some 20 years after its discovery. Dighipara coal deposit has an estimated reserve of 600 million tonnes of coal. The first layer of the coal deposit was found at 327 metres depth, officials said, which made it suitable for underground mining.

Till now, Barapukuria Thermal Power Station is the lone coal-fired power generation facility in the country. PDB runs the two-unit power station with a combined generation capacity of 250MW and is also setting up another power unit with 275MW capacity at the power station. The power plant gets coal from Barapukuria deposit.

*Three more coal mines
*
There are three other large coal deposits in the North Bengal area at Jamalganj in Joypurhat with an estimated reserve of 1,054 million tonnes of coal at 900-1000 metres depth, Khalashpir in Rangpur with an estimated reserve of 523 million tonnes of coal at 257-483 metres depth and Phulbari in Dinajpur with an estimated reserve of 572 million tonnes of coal at 150-240 metres depth.

A controversial move by the then Asia Energy, a UK-based company, to extract coal using open-pit method was suspended in 2006 amid huge protests and resistance from the local people, which left people dead at the hands of law enforcers and several hundreds of people injured

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Khan saheb said:


> The truth is India doesn't has the means to invest in such big buck projects, No matter how much our friends here like to tell otherwise. They have there own infrastructure development to concentrate on.



The way Indian posters speak I thought India is quite capable of building as well as investing in BD projects. They call BD rulers living under their thumb!


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://www.thedailystar.net/business/bangladesh-be-growth-outperformer-2016-25-1279144
12:00 AM, September 02, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, September 02, 2016
*Bangladesh to be a 'growth outperformer' in 2016-25*
*London-based BMI Research picks Bangladesh along with five others*
Star Business Report

Bangladesh has been picked up as a growth outperformer for the next decade riding on low commodity prices, demographic dividend and expected measures aimed at improving the business environment.

London-based BMI Research has picked six countries -- Bangladesh, Ethiopia, India, Mexico, Pakistan and the Philippines -- that will be growth performers in 2016-2025.

The countries “will rapidly climb the GDP country rankings between now and 2025,” it said.

*The six countries are expected to gain an average of 6.5 places each in global GDP rankings by 2025, with Ethiopia (+12) and Bangladesh (+11) making the most gains, said BMI Research, which is owned by the Fitch Group.*

Bangladesh is the 47th largest economy in the world in terms of gross domestic product, according to the World Bank's 2015 ranking.

The BMI analysis said three factors will be the key to growth.

“Economic growth will be strongest in net commodity importers that have positive demographic trends and economic reform momentum.”

With regards to commodities, net commodity importers will benefit from generally lower commodity prices over 2016-2025 compared to 2006-2011, particularly for oil.

Bangladesh relies heavily on imports for oil.

BMI Research said commodity exporters will underperform in the absence of other growth drivers, while reformers will outperform, helping set apart otherwise similarly structured emerging markets.

Developed markets will stagnate and generally lose ground to emerging markets in the GDP rankings, it said.

Economic growth in the developed markets will generally be capped by weak demographic trends and a lack of substantial economic reform. In terms of demographics, rapidly ageing populations, particularly in Western Europe and Japan, will result in weak labour force growth.

Turning to demographics, the research said countries with positive demographic trends will enjoy an endogenous boost to economic activity. Of Bangladesh's 16 crore population, 10.5 crore, which is more than 65 percent of the population, are aged between 15 and 64 years, said the United Nations Development Programme in April.

With more youth entering the working age population, Bangladesh is poised to benefit from a demographic dividend in the next 10 years, according to the World Bank. About reforms, BMI Research said countries that it expects to enact economic and political reforms, specifically measures to improve business environment and unlock economic productivity, will grow faster than those without such reform momentum.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

Good news if true.

Glad to see Pakistan in the list as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bickyis555

Good going B'DESH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

bickyis555 said:


> Good going B'DESH



Thanks and glad to see India on the list as well.

I think the biggest factor for BD is the political stability as the Awami League should stay in
power through to 2025. This means that long-term economic planning is possible rather
than the short-termism BD had had when BNP and Awami League used to rotate every 5 years.


----------



## UKBengali

As long as the coal is extracted from underground mines then this will add a significant amount
to energy mix of BD. The reserves are so large they will last 100s of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

I suggest a country wide program to boost and improve the quality and the quantity of the skilled labours in Bangladesh. This will help you guys alot in the next phases of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> As long as the coal is extracted from underground mines then this will add a significant amount
> to energy mix of BD. The reserves are so large they will last 100s of years.



600 million tons is pretty chump change to be honest. Maybe at extraction rate of BD it might last 100 years true....but with any actual large expansion of this, it will not last that long at all. 600 million tons is what India goes through in about 1 year for example....soon may be just a matter of months down the road.

Also the end BTU power production depends on the quality of this coal and how easily and viably it can be recovered.


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> 600 million tons is pretty chump change to be honest. Maybe at extraction rate of BD it might last 100 years true....but with any actual large expansion of this, it will not last that long at all. 600 million tons is what India goes through in about 1 year for example....soon may be just a matter of months down the road.
> 
> Also the end BTU power production depends on the quality of this coal and how easily and viably it can be recovered.


I have once calculated the deposit of coal in BD in terms of its calorie. It is about 90 trillion cft equivalent of natural gas and BD's so far discovered gas deposit is something in between 13 to 30 trillion cft. So, the coal deposit is vast. The quality is very high with a very low amount of ash content.

BD cannot just leave the coal deposit idling underground when its new industries will require vast amount of power. I am personally in favor of building the BD-India Rampal power plant. Only condition from my side is the chimneys do not allow more than 1% of the fly ash to mix with air. The requirement is not something that cannot be achieved. There is a anti-development group led by that Prof. Anu Mohammed whose opposition to extract coal did not yield any tangible result. Now, again this Anu Mohammed is making the water murky.


----------



## Arthur

bluesky said:


> I have once calculated the deposit of coal in BD in terms of its calorie. It is about 90 trillion cft equivalent of natural gas and BD's so far discovered gas deposit is something in between 13 to 30 trillion cft. So, the coal deposit is vast. The quality is very high with a very low amount of ash content.
> 
> BD cannot just leave the coal deposit idling underground when its new industries will require vast amount of power. I am personally in favor of building the BD-India Rampal power plant. Only condition from my side is the chimneys do not allow more than 1% of the fly ash to mix with air. The requirement is not something that cannot be achieved. There is a anti-development group led by that Prof. Anu Mohammed whose opposition to extract coal did not yield any tangible result. Now, again this Anu Mohammed is making the water murky.


No one is opposing development. What everyone is asking for is a development which is in the interest of BD people. Not in the interest of bloodsucker multinational corporations. They opposed open pit coal extraction plans, not coal extraction. They don't oppose power plants in general, they oppose a coal fired power plant which may cost us the largest single piece mangrove forest which contributes thousand times this super advanced 1320 MW power plant ever will. If you can't see the differences then you should stop taking development propaganda theories, and study a little more on the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Khan saheb said:


> No one is opposing development. What everyone is asking for is a development which is in the interest of BD people. Not in the interest of bloodsucker multinational corporations. They opposed open pit coal extraction plans, not coal extraction. They don't oppose power plants in general, they oppose a coal fired power plant which may cost us the largest single piece mangrove forest which contributes thousand times this super advanced 1320 MW power plant ever will. If you can't see the differences then you should stop taking development propaganda theories, and study a little more on the matter.



Anti- development people have many names for their pet projects. I think, you have very little idea about coal extraction from a depth 500 meter below the zero ground level. How do you do it? It is economically unfeasible. It is all a negative anti-development attitude in different positive names. BD needs to produce more and more electricity at any cost, because its production is directly related to the setting up of industries and thus opening many more opportunities for employment.

Instead, well-dressed people go after many slogans that deprive the common people of their future. BD needs to generate at least 50,000 mW of power in the short term and 100,000 mW for the near long term. Today, it is less than 8,000 mW. People get swayed when the Anus start propagating anti-development programs. These guys want BD to depend on India, I guess.* Why do you think Rampal will destroy the ecology or Sunderban?* Give us some good reasons for that.


----------



## Arthur

bluesky said:


> Anti- development people have many names for their pet projects. I think, you have very little idea about coal extraction from a depth 500 meter below the zero ground level. How do you do it? It is economically unfeasible. It is all a negative anti-development attitude in different positive names. BD needs to produce more and more electricity at any cost, because its production is directly related to the setting up of industries and thus opening many more opportunities for employment.
> 
> Instead, well-dressed people go after many slogans that deprive the common people of their future. BD needs to generate at least 50,000 mW of power in the short term and 100,000 mW for the near long term. Today, it is less than 8,000 mW. People get swayed when the Anus start propagating anti-development programs. These guys want BD to depend on India, I guess.* Why do you think Rampal will destroy the ecology or Sunderban?* Give us some good reasons for that.


Well tell your God's own message on development to somsomeone from Fulbari or Rampal. The care you will receive will convince you otherwise I am sure. 

And as for being anti Rampal, there is already hundreds of articles in both Bengali and English. Please Google and help yourself.

And when you are at it help me to understand something. why Rampal? Why not somewhere else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> A lot of practical things (among them living standards) need to be improved before one wants symbolic 100+ story towers to represent a country.


I would also opposed if the money came from govt. But the money is being provided by KPC group.Their money,only they can decide where to invest.Govt. need to look after common mass and it would have been wrong to spend 1.27 billion dollar by the govt in this project. But this project is like foreign investment in real estate sector in BD.Plus it's construction will stimulate local economy and create a lot of job.


----------



## bluesky

A 145-storied building will be putting permanently too large a downward pressure. This pressure temporarily increases whenever there is an earthquake or a wind gust. I am not sure if Dhaka has any hard stone layer, say, at 50 meter below the ground level. If not, will it not be a little unwise to build such a tall structure on only friction piles?


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> I have once calculated the deposit of coal in BD in terms of its calorie. It is about 90 trillion cft equivalent of natural gas and BD's so far discovered gas deposit is something in between 13 to 30 trillion cft. So, the coal deposit is vast. The quality is very high with a very low amount of ash content.
> 
> BD cannot just leave the coal deposit idling underground when its new industries will require vast amount of power. I am personally in favor of building the BD-India Rampal power plant. Only condition from my side is the chimneys do not allow more than 1% of the fly ash to mix with air. The requirement is not something that cannot be achieved. There is a anti-development group led by that Prof. Anu Mohammed whose opposition to extract coal did not yield any tangible result. Now, again this Anu Mohammed is making the water murky.



You will have to give me those numbers. Something looks off. You have to assay the coal to see what type of coal it is. Did you use the 600 million ton number or something else?


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> You will have to give me those numbers. Something looks off. You have to assay the coal to see what type of coal it is. Did you use the 600 million ton number or something else?


_Table_ below shows major coal fields and reserves in Bangladesh.

1) Coal field (district) 2) Year discovered 3) Depths of coal seam (m) 4) Reserve (million ton) 5) Status
1) Jamalganj (Joypurhat), 2) 1962, 3) 640-1158, 4) 1053, 5) not feasible economically
Barapukuria (Dinajpur) 1985 118-506 303 Underground mine started production
Khalashpir (Rangpur) 1989 257-451 147 Undeveloped
Dighipara (Dinajpur) 1995 250 200 Undeveloped
Phulbari (Dinajpur) 1997 152-246 380 feasibility study undertaken in 2004

_ Source_ Petrobangla; Geological Survey of Bangladesh.


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> _Table_ below shows major coal fields and reserves in Bangladesh.
> 
> 1) Coal field (district) 2) Year discovered 3) Depths of coal seam (m) 4) Reserve (million ton) 5) Status
> 1) Jamalganj (Joypurhat), 2) 1962, 3) 640-1158, 4) 1053, 5) not feasible economically
> Barapukuria (Dinajpur) 1985 118-506 303 Underground mine started production
> Khalashpir (Rangpur) 1989 257-451 147 Undeveloped
> Dighipara (Dinajpur) 1995 250 200 Undeveloped
> Phulbari (Dinajpur) 1997 152-246 380 feasibility study undertaken in 2004
> 
> _ Source_ Petrobangla; Geological Survey of Bangladesh.



OK so in total there is about 2 billion tons of coal in BD?

Again if you consume it at same energy intensity of India does now (say you achieve this somewhere 2025 onwards)...thats roughly 100 million tons you will be needing each year (1/7th of Indian consumption today roughly given your population is 7 times smaller roughly).

Thats about a 20 year reserve at best (probably less if you plan on ramping the consumption like India is doing now).

Even if its all anthracite coal which I doubt it is, thats maybe 25 - 30 years tops. If its lignite it will be cut short drastically...maybe 10-15 years. A mix of everything along with regular sub-b coal....will be 20 years at constant india-level per capita consumption for BD.

We are not even taking into account that not all of the reserve can be extracted as well....how high this % will need a better more detailed analysis by the assayers.


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> OK so in total there is about 2 billion tons of coal in BD?
> 
> Again if you consume it at same energy intensity of India does now (say you achieve this somewhere 2025 onwards)...thats roughly 100 million tons you will be needing each year (1/7th of Indian consumption today roughly given your population is 7 times smaller roughly).
> 
> Thats about a 20 year reserve at best (probably less if you plan on ramping the consumption like India is doing now).
> 
> Even if its all anthracite coal which I doubt it is, thats maybe 25 - 30 years tops. If its lignite it will be cut short drastically...maybe 10-15 years. A mix of everything along with regular sub-b coal....will be 20 years at constant india-level per capita consumption for BD.
> 
> We are not even taking into account that not all of the reserve can be extracted as well....how high this % will need a better more detailed analysis by the assayers.



BD population is 8 times smaller than India.

You will see a lot of BD coal fired power plants using imported coal like the current Matarbari project which will have a port specifically to unload coal.

BD coal plants will use a mixture of domestic and imported coal of only high quality as BD wants to minimise pollution.


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> BD population is 8 times smaller than India.
> 
> You will see a lot of BD coal fired power plants using imported coal like the current Matarbari project which
> will have a port specifically to unload coal.
> 
> BD coal plants will use a mixture of domestic and imported coal of only high quality as BD wants go minimise
> pollution.



So is BD local coal relatively bad quality (say lignite with lots of sulphur?)


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> So is BD local coal relatively bad quality (say lignite with lots of sulphur?)



My understanding is that it is generally of a high quality.

The reason there has not been more use of it is due to the fact that BD is land scarce
and so governmentshe have been reluctant to develop the resource to it's full potential.


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> My understanding is that it is generally of a high quality.
> 
> The reason there has not been more use of it is due to the fact that BD is land scarce
> and so governmentshe have been reluctant to develop the resource to it's full potential.



Ok fair enough, because if its continuation of the gondwana coal seam geology in Eastern India then it should be generally good coal.

So if it hasnt been developed to full potential....is there actually coal mining going on in small amount in BD then?....and if so how much is the production per year?


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> Ok fair enough, because if its continuation of the gondwana coal seam geology in Eastern India then it should be generally good coal.
> 
> So if it hasnt been developed to full potential....is there actually coal mining going on in small amount in BD then?....and if so how much is the production per year?



One mine that powers a small 250mw power plant in Barapakuria in NW BD.
Not sure about total production but it will be small since it powers only a small
power station.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

bluesky said:


> A 145-storied building will be putting permanently too large a downward pressure. This pressure temporarily increases whenever there is an earthquake or a wind gust. I am not sure if Dhaka has any hard stone layer, say, at 50 meter below the ground level. If not, will it not be a little unwise to build such a tall structure on only friction piles?



yes purbachal soil is very ancient and not formed by siltation. That is the reason the plan for the building is shifted from Keraniganj to Purbachal. RAJUK are not giving permission for smaller tower in the purbachal now a days. They are asking land owners to make syndication with the neighbor and apply for towers taller than 40/50 storied and if possible 80/90 storied around this KPC tower.


----------



## livingdead

this is never going to happen.. i share the skepticism of bilal...


----------



## TopCat

hinduguy said:


> this is never going to happen.. i share the skepticism of bilal...



This is a done deal. If not KPC somebody else will do that.


----------



## livingdead

TopCat said:


> This is a done deal. If not KPC somebody else will do that.


what 142 storey building?.. it will be worse than north korean hotel, in terms of failure...


----------



## TopCat

hinduguy said:


> what 142 storey building?.. it will be worse than north korean hotel, in terms of failure...



Why? What is wrong with 142 storied building?


----------



## muhammadali233

Largest building in BD is 117m or 37 floors and the next one your are thinking of making a 142 stories?Why?You carry on gradually.
BD not even the top 10 of south asia,even SL is in the list
Islamabad Grand Hyatt will be completed by this year end which will also be in this top 10 list
atm BD highest is at 136 number

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

muhammadali233 said:


> Largest building in BD is 117m or 37 floors and the next one your are thinking of making a 142 stories?Why?You carry on gradually.
> BD not even the top 10 of south asia,even SL is in the list
> Islamabad Grand Hyatt will be completed by this year end which will also be in this top 10 list
> atm BD highest is at 136 number
> View attachment 331277



The current location of Dhaka is not suitable for tall builidings because of soft and newer soil.
The new city which the tower is planned will house mostly taller towers which will be of the ranges of 80/90 storied. Its not a single 142 storied single tower. Its a complete new city.

I knew it because government is not approving any smaller building there.


----------



## muhammadali233

TopCat said:


> The current location of Dhaka is not suitable for tall builidings because of soft and newer soil.
> The new city which the tower is planned will house mostly taller towers which will be of the ranges of 80/90 storied. Its not a single 142 storied single tower. Its a complete new city.
> 
> I knew it because government is not approving any smaller building there.


But i guess 142 is becoming more of necessity in BD than a show of like in India and Pak because of high population density of about 3000/mile^2.
The structure should be simple like that of empire state.
A simple 140 storied building will cost less than a pimped out 60 stories.


----------



## bluesky

http://bdnews24.com/neighbours/2016/09/04/india-to-carry-petroleum-products-via-bangladesh


----------



## Nilgiri

Should make a pipeline. BD can also use it....and hook it up to all the ports in the region.


----------



## Riyad

*India to carry petroleum products via Bangladesh*
>> IANS/bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-09-04 13:11:55.0 BdST Updated: 2016-09-04 13:13:02.0 BdST








File photo
*The Indian Oil Corporation Limited (IOCL) will transport petroleum products from the north-eastern state of Assam to Tripura through Bangladesh from Sep 7, an official said in Agartala on Sunday.*

*Related Stories*

 Bangladesh gives India permit to carry petroleum products to Tripura 


 Tripura proposes to get petrol, LPG via Bangladesh as crisis continues 




The official said the arrangement was due to the difficulties faced in carrying petrol and diesel through the Indian roads of the region.

The IOCL under the Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas of the Indian Government and the Roads and Highways Department (RHD) of the Bangladesh government had signed Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) in lieu of this in Dhaka on Aug 18.

"If the passports of the officials and truckers of IOCL were received by Tuesday, the transportation of the petroleum products from Assam to Tripura via Bangladesh would start from Sep 7," an IOCL official said.

He said Indian oil tankers carrying petroleum products from Bongaigaon (northern Assam) will ply on the Dawki border (Meghalaya)- Tamabil (Bangladesh)- Chatlapur (Bangladesh)- Kailasahar (north Tripura) route covering a distance of 136 km in about four hours.

*"This new route via Bangladesh would save time and costs in carrying petroleum products from Assam to Tripura as the existing over 400 km mountainous route required more than ten hours to carry these essential items. Besides, the condition of national highways through Meghalaya and southern Assam is horrifying," the official added.*

The short-term India-Bangladesh deal on shipping of the petroleum products is valid until Sep 30.

An official statement of the Indian High Commission in Dhaka said based on the request by the Indian government, Bangladesh has granted permission for the movement of petroleum goods on humanitarian grounds through their territory.

The MoU will facilitate India to carry petroleum goods (Motor Spirit, High Speed Diesel, Superior Kerosene Oil and Liquefied Petroleum Gas) from Assam to Tripura through Bangladesh territory to make a buffer stock of them in the north-eastern state.

Bangladesh had earlier allowed India to carry food grains and heavy machineries from different parts of India to north-eastern state of Tripura via Bangladesh.

The Food Corporation of India (FCI) has transported a fresh consignment of 2,350 tonnes of rice last week from Kolkata to Tripura via Bangladesh to avoid transportation hitches through the traditional route of Assam and Meghalaya.

Earlier in 2012, Bangladesh had allowed state-owned Oil and Natural Gas Corporation to ferry heavy machinery, turbines and over-dimensional cargoes through Ashuganj port for the 726-MW Palatana mega power project in southern Tripura.

*There is only a narrow land corridor to the north-eastern region through Assam and West Bengal that passes through hilly terrain with steep gradients and multiple hairpin bends, making plying of vehicles, especially loaded trucks, very difficult.*

Agartala via Guwahati is 1,650 km from Kolkata by road, and 2,637 km from New Delhi. But the distance between Agartala and Kolkata via Bangladesh is just 620 km.

http://bdnews24.com/neighbours/2016/09/04/india-to-carry-petroleum-products-via-bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> Should make a pipeline. BD can also use it....and hook it up to all the ports in the region.


Like a spoiled child India keeps on asking for all the facilities in the world from BD. Now, you are talking about another new toy, a permanent under the ground pipeline through BD. It will only inflame the situation. Note the permission to carry oil and oil products ends in September this year.


----------



## navtrek

bluesky said:


> Like a spoiled child India keeps on asking for all the facilities in the world from BD. Now, you are talking about another new toy, a permanent under the ground pipeline through BD. It will only inflame the situation. Note the permission to carry oil and oil products ends in September this year.



But arent these tankers paying for transit through Bangladesh ?


----------



## bluesky

Khan saheb said:


> Well tell your God's own message on development to somsomeone from Fulbari or Rampal. The care you will receive will convince you otherwise I am sure.



You are using mob violence against me, stupid. I asked you a question that you could not answer and are trying to close my mind with words of violence. Answer my question first and talk big. I am not here to ask for votes from Fulbari to Rampal. Talk logic and answer why Rampal is bad.



Nilgiri said:


> OK so in total there is about 2 billion tons of coal in BD?


No, it is less than 1 billion tons because 1.05 billion tonnes cannot be extracted since it is too deep. I have erased other part of your post. But, your assumption may not be valid about the uses of coal until the mines are empty. BD needs coal, because of lack of alternative sources, for the next phase of electricity generation to run its to be established primary, secondary, and tertiary consumer goods industries. 

Today, the situation forces us to depend on home-produced coal. But, a time may arrive when we do not have to depend upon coal at all. This coal produced power will help the industries to produce many exportable consumer goods At that juncture a continuation of the coal-based plants will be less demanding.

By that time BD exports will sufficiently earn foreign currency that will be used to import oil or gas to generate power. BD can build also nuclear stations at that stage. The economy will reach the self-sustained sustained stage then, *and no more coal burning after that period.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

navtrek said:


> But arent these tankers paying for transit through Bangladesh ?


Do you think BD needs payment for a service that creates problems in our own soil? People are aghast of these concessions to India because India is not reciprocal. Only the CM of Tripura has this good mind because he is from Bangladesh. All other Indian politicians as dry as burnt coal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

bluesky said:


> You are using mob violence against me, stupid. I asked you a question that you could not answer and are trying to close my mind with words of violence. Answer my question first and talk big. I am not here to ask for votes from Fulbari to Rampal. Talk logic and answer why Rampal is bad.



Why cannot this plant be located elsewhere?

Would India do the same near their part of the Sundurban?

It is not worth the risk for 1.32 GW of power to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

navtrek said:


> But arent these tankers paying for transit through Bangladesh ?


No


----------



## navtrek

bluesky said:


> Do you think BD needs payment for a service that creates problems in our own soil? People are aghast of these concessions to India because India is not reciprocal. Only the CM of Tripura has this good mind because he is from Bangladesh. All other Indian politicians as dry as burnt coal.



Well i don't really know about what is happening in the Eastern states and Bangladesh but having some good relations is better than having none.

With all these concessions India is becoming dependent on Bangladesh so am sure your leaders would have thought about all these and Trade is beneficial for all the people.



damiendehorn said:


> No



Is this free transit ?? What i don't think so! if yes then that's unbelievable how can you guys do that.


----------



## damiendehorn

navtrek said:


> Is this free transit ?? What i don't think so! if yes then that's unbelievable how can you guys do that.



Please read the article, its a short term humanitarian allowance which will last until 30th September.


----------



## navtrek

damiendehorn said:


> Please read the article, its a short term humanitarian allowance which will last until 30th September.



Oh i guess i missed that


----------



## bluesky

UKBengali said:


> Why cannot this plant be located elsewhere?
> 
> Would India do the same near their part of the Sundurban?
> 
> It is not worth the risk for 1.32 GW of power to be honest.


I have no personal problem with moving away from Rampal except that the criticism is a kind of hype to mislead people. There are many new technologies that limit the emitting of harmful gases in a coal-fired power plant. The BD govt. must find out ways for their uses and assuage the population. When the country needs at least 50,000 mW of electricity, the negative people in the society are harming the country by propagating false information among the weary population. 

The Anu Mohammed and Gong never came out with a proper explanation about their assertion that FLY ASH is harmful to the environment. There are tons of reports and essays on this material. It can be used as a fertilizer along with other organic fertilizers in the agricultural lands to produce vegetables without showing any symptoms of harmful effects. 

The coal-fired power plants in the USA is producing millions of tons of fly ash. This by-product is used as fertilizer and to produce cement. Not only this, it can also be used as CEMENT itself in the concrete. Fly ash can also be used under the road as the base course to raise the road. It can be used to fill up a low land. But, Anu guy is using people's ignorance to inflame the situation. 

A 10 km moving to the north will only inflame the situation more. BD is too small a country. Instead of building power plants here, we can opt for building these on Indian soil. But, will it help us in the long run?


----------



## TopCat

How about the big hyped port in Myanmar? Should that not be easier as India own Myanmar these days?



bluesky said:


> Do you think BD needs payment for a service that creates problems in our own soil? People are aghast of these concessions to India because India is not reciprocal. Only the CM of Tripura has this good mind because he is from Bangladesh. All other Indian politicians as dry as burnt coal.



CM of Megalaya is cool too. They know either of the state has no future in India without Bangladesh


----------



## kobiraaz

And yet the Indians remain ungrateful


----------



## bluesky

navtrek said:


> Is this free transit ?? What i don't think so! if yes then that's unbelievable how can you guys do that.


 a free transit is better because it has a time frame. in case of the current oil goods transit, the limit is 30 September 2016.


----------



## kaykay

bluesky said:


> Do you think BD needs payment for a service that creates problems in our own soil? People are aghast of these concessions to India because India is not reciprocal. Only the CM of Tripura has this good mind because he is from Bangladesh. All other Indian politicians as dry as burnt coal.


India provide you enough electricity..... Don't talk as you are doing some kinda charity here. Its give and take relationship...


----------



## bluesky

kaykay said:


> India provide you enough electricity..... Don't talk as you are doing some kinda charity here. Its give and take relationship...


We buy/import the electricity. So, why compare this with that unpaid transit via BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

bluesky said:


> a free transit is better because it has a time frame. in case of the current oil goods transit, the limit is 30 September 2016.



Hmm I would say Bangladesh should leverage its geographic location and open land ports and provide transit at a cost that would be good for both India and Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Hey if Bangladesh can get some too... Then I don't see why not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

TopCat said:


> Why? What is wrong with 142 storied building?


its not a monument... its supposed to do business too... does the area got enough business that will rent the place?High rise building can be explained in area where land is super expensive, so its cheaper to go vertical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

hinduguy said:


> its not a monument... its supposed to do business too... does the area got enough business that will rent the place?High rise building can be explained in area where land is super expensive, so its cheaper to go vertical.



Every inch will be sold before the building get completed. 

Its not only a single building but a bunch of buildings which will be taller than 50 storied.

There is a convention center which will be booked by Government round the year, ready business.

There will be a stadium, and you know how much money that will make after hosting big events like world cup, asia cup, series and BPL.

You are seeing a single tower out of nothing, but in reality its not. Just look at the prospect in 20 years from now Mr. Kali Pradip will be owning the most expensive downtown of a country of 160 million people.


----------



## livingdead

TopCat said:


> Every inch will be sold before the building get completed.
> 
> Its not only a single building but a bunch of buildings which will be taller than 50 storied.
> 
> There is a convention center which will be booked by Government round the year, ready business.
> 
> There will be a stadium, and you know how much money that will make after hosting big events like world cup, asia cup, series and BPL.
> 
> You are seeing a single tower out of nothing, but in reality its not. Just look at the prospect in 20 years from now Mr. Kali Pradip will be owning the most expensive downtown of a country of 160 million people.


bunch of building 50+ storied? only china can afford to create such township... and wait for demand to pick up


----------



## TopCat

hinduguy said:


> bunch of building 50+ storied? only china can afford to create such township... and wait for demand to pick up


They were given 60 acres of lands.


----------



## livingdead

TopCat said:


> They were given 60 acres of lands.


mate.. it will require billions of dollar to make the township.. builders finance it through debt.. which means they rely on demand(sales) to pay back money.. if it remain unused for a year, the builder will go bankrupt.... chinese govt has infinite money so they can afford ghost town for even 5 years..


----------



## TopCat

hinduguy said:


> mate.. it will require billions of dollar to make the township.. builders finance it through debt.. which means they rely on demand(sales) to pay back money.. if it remain unused for a year, the builder will go bankrupt.... chinese govt has infinite money so they can afford ghost town for even 5 years..



I told you it will not remain unsold. In couple of month government will be demolishing one of the 20 storied building with court order, even if it iis moved that means 20 storied floor space is sold. Just giving you an example.

Its a new town and all lands are already allocated and sold. We are a land scarce country.


----------



## livingdead

TopCat said:


> I told you it will not remain unsold. In couple of month government will be demolishing one of the 20 storied building with court order, even if it iis moved that means 20 storied floor space is sold. Just giving you an example.
> 
> Its a new town and all lands are already allocated and sold. We are a land scarce country.


i know land is scarce... and people buy land easily.. but half of them are speculators who want to hold onto it... while it appreciates in value.. business space is rarely bought on speculation, waiting for price to rise. if there is sudden glut in the market, the price will fall... hurting the builder.


----------



## fallstuff

Bilal9 said:


> Capital Dhaka’s developer Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha (RAJUK) has already fixed a place and made a plan for the tallest building in South Asia.
> 
> US-based construction firm KPC Group is going to get the job to build the tower at Purbachal New Town project.
> 
> Bangladeshi-origin Kali Pradip Chaudhury, the founder and chairman of KPC, is now in Dhaka leading a team to sign the deal with the government.
> 
> Finance Minister Muhith is also set to witness the signing ceremony at his ministry on Sunday.
> 
> The project will be implemented under public-private partnership (PPP), Muhith told bdnews24.com on Saturday.
> 
> “A man (Chaudhury) from our Sylhet has founded the world famous construction firm KPC. He has achieved popularity by constructing big buildings in several countries,” the minister said.
> 
> He said Chaudhury first approached him with the plan to build the tower.
> 
> “We have treated his bona fide offer positively,” he added.
> 
> Chaudhuri, a doctor, completed his intermediate education at the MC College in Sylhet. He obtained his MBBS degree in Kolkata and was also educated in Malaysia, England, Canada and the US.
> 
> A finance ministry official said the building plan aims to remind people of the 1971 Liberation War.
> 
> Onlookers will see the number 71 on the building after it is built, he said.
> 
> RAJUK is organising an international auction for the job on June 28, according to RAJUK acting Chairman Abdur Rahman.
> 
> He said the purpose of the auction is to avoid legal complexities.
> 
> The RAJUK acting chairman said a 60-acre piece of land at Central Business District of Purbachal has been fixed for the building.
> 
> The base price of the land is Tk 200 million per acre.
> 
> The preliminary estimated cost of the project to construct the tower is around Tk 100 billion or $1.2 billion.
> 
> The Bureau of Research, Testing Consultation of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) has been tasked with the technical study of the project site.
> 
> Lawyer Tanjeeb Ul Alam, who is dealing with the legal issues of the project, said RAJUK usually fixes the prices of residential plots itself.
> 
> But commercial plots are awarded to highest bidders.
> 
> He said the construction firm will have to include some other structures around the main tower.
> 
> RAJUK will oversee the project with the help of the housing and public works ministry.
> 
> The height of the building will exceed 2000 feet. RAJUK has sought clearance from Civil Aviation Authority Bangladesh (CAAB) for the building.
> 
> RAJUK officials said centres for international conventions and exhibitions will be included in the building.
> 
> In his 2016-17 budget speech, Muhith said the centre’s main auditorium will accommodate 5,000 people, while the main stadium of a sports complex will have a seating capacity of 50,000.
> 
> “Once implemented, the project will facilitate trade and commerce, create job opportunities and result in an economic vibrancy benefiting all,” he said.
> 
> He hoped the construction would end in 2018.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My notes: This Kali Pradip Chowdhury (KPC Group) is a number one fraudster in the Los Angeles area, he is infamous for it. If Muhith knows about it - he is knowingly implicit in this fraud as well. KPC group's latest antics...
> 
> http://www.ocweekly.com/news/dr-kal...sing-doctors-as-personal-atm-machines-6466134
> 
> http://www.pe.com/articles/medical-632420-chaudhuri-dada.html
> 
> Look at the way they spend their ill-gotten wealth,
> 
> http://nriinternet.com/NRIdoctors/A_USA/A_Z/C/K_P_Chaudhuri/index.htm
> 
> These people identify more with Indians than with Bangladesh.
> 
> And I was reading why he wanted to build a 142 story tower. The article said, his heart 'cries' for Bangladesh. LOL.
> 
> Plus I am really disgusted about Muhith falling for this '142 story tower in the middle of Dhaka' scheme. Really? Seriously?
> 
> Are these people smoking something special?



This is from the last link you provided,




> *Dr.Kali Pradip Chaudhuri, chairman of KPC Healthcare Services of Riverside, California *
> 
> Bride, Priyangana, daughter of Mr. Ramendra Prasad and Mrs. Namita Sharma.
> 
> *Chaudhuri family originally migrated from Mesopotamia *and on the riverbank of Euphrater, then migrated to Perria and then to Punjab and from Punjab to Selet (Bengal) India.
> Groom, Kali Priyo Chaudhuri, son of Mr. Kali Pradip and Mrs. Sunanda Chaudhuri.



He is claiming he is of Arabic descent !!!


----------



## TopCat

hinduguy said:


> i know land is scarce... and people buy land easily.. but half of them are speculators who want to hold onto it... while it appreciates in value.. business space is rarely bought on speculation, waiting for price to rise. if there is sudden glut in the market, the price will fall... hurting the builder.



Government already asking everybody to go tall in that area and stopped approving any design which is less than 40 storied. So I am telling you it's serious. 

Mr. Pradip already visited 36 times only to follow up the project.


----------



## livingdead

TopCat said:


> Government already asking everybody to go tall in that area and stopped approving any design which is less than 40 storied. So I am telling you it's serious.
> 
> Mr. Pradip already visited 36 times only to follow up the project.


you are expecting miracle... he needs access to cheap money from usa, which seems less likely... i think he is playing typical builder game... buy land for cheap and hold onto it.(blame on others if asked why going so slow)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-2.

Rather spending on tallest buildings why don't they think building industry or health , education etc gona help more for there countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

bluesky said:


> You are using mob violence against me, stupid. I asked you a question that you could not answer and are trying to close my mind with words of violence. Answer my question first and talk big. I am not here to ask for votes from Fulbari to Rampal. Talk logic and answer why Rampal is bad.


And you resort to name calling. Have you watched hasina's last press conference. She literally threatened everyone that if anyone try to interfere with her personal projects, she will beat them and shut the power supply. Do you have courage to mouth that "threatening with mob" words on her face? 

Secondly you are just clueless. And not cuz you don't have the chance, just cuz you don't want to accept the reality that Rampal is going to be a curse, both economically and environmentally. If you really wanted to know, you would have tried and search up the debates going on from the both side and decide. 

It isn't a new issue. This confrontations is going on for almost like 4 years now. It's a long time. If you were so much interested, you had enough time to study. So again kid, study a bit, I don't have any liability to prove my points to you.

And next time be careful with your words. Of course you are not the only one who has a colourfull bag of s words.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Hehe,we can also take some of these products as rent for using our roads...


----------



## livingdead

kobiraaz said:


> And yet the Indians remain ungrateful


thank you hasina.. 
there you go... we are forever grateful to madam.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Great to see 3 neighbours sticking together in developement sector...


----------



## ekhindustani

i recently went to the Tamabil Border between India and Bdesh in Meghalaya and the bangladeshi tourists were quite shocked to see us wearing jackets cuz it was hot in the plains and we descended from the hills where its cold and cloudy. But on topic its a good move by both the countries and i'm waiting for a guwahati-dhaka-kolkata bus service to start it'll save time and this route is shorter by about 300kms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

X-2. said:


> Rather spending on tallest buildings why don't they think building industry or health , education etc gona help more for there countries


Every single of them has their own budget allocated as does the infrastructure. 

If you knew how tough it is to manage a commercial space for office and business in Dhaka, you would have said otherwise. 

But tall building is not the point of negativism here, it's the guy who is trying to bag to deal.


----------



## X-2.

Khan saheb said:


> Every single of them has their own budget allocated as does the infrastructure.
> 
> If you knew how tough it is to manage a commercial space for office and business in Dhaka, you would have said otherwise.
> 
> But tall building is not the point of negativism here, it's the guy who is trying to bag to deal.


Okie I just showed my concerns and rest I know better for ur country


----------



## Bilal9

Doyalbaba said:


> I would also opposed if the money came from govt. But the money is being provided by KPC group.Their money,only they can decide where to invest.Govt. need to look after common mass and it would have been wrong to spend 1.27 billion dollar by the govt in this project. But this project is like foreign investment in real estate sector in BD.Plus it's construction will stimulate local economy and create a lot of job.



The problem is not foreign investment.

The problem is that the KPC Group are a bunch of fraudsters. I know their activities locally because they are from here where I live.

Why doesn't the Bangladesh govt. ask for build portfolios - these guys have not built anything bigger (ever) than four story garbage medical buildings in remote West Bengal mofussil towns.

When they go to a US bank, they will ask for collateral and history, what will they show? This BS only plays in Bangladesh, not in the US.

Their stink obviously has not reached Bangladesh so you guys sound confused....



X-2. said:


> Rather spending on tallest buildings why don't they think building industry or health , education etc gona help more for there countries



Bangladesh on many of these indicators (health, hygiene and some education indicators) leads South Asia (except Sri Lanka) because of our larger NGO's (Grameen, BRAC etc.) in spite of having half the budget (unfortunately our education budget per capita for example is half that of India).

We were fortunate because of visionaries like Dr. Yunus and Dr. Fazle Hasan Abed.

The point however is not puffery (i'm better than you) but to spread the success of these movements across South Asia to help all poverty stricken people in all countries, even the US. Some countries have been slow to convert because what works in Bangladesh doesn't work across all cultures.

Grameen and BRAC already have branches in Pakistan and India.

But I'm already off topic and my apologies....



fallstuff said:


> This is from the last link you provided,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is claiming he is of Arabic descent !!!



Ha ha ha. This is the clincher for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-2.

Bilal9 said:


> The problem is not foreign investment.
> 
> The problem is that the KPC Group are a bunch of fraudsters. I know their activities locally because they are from here where I live.
> 
> Why doesn't the Bangladesh govt. ask for build portfolios - these guys have not built anything bigger (ever) than four story garbage medical buildings in remote West Bengal mofussil towns.
> 
> When they go to a US bank, they will ask for collateral and history, what will they show? This BS only plays in Bangladesh, not in the US.
> 
> Their stink obviously has not reached Bangladesh so you guys sound confused....
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh on many of these indicators (health, hygiene and some education indicators) leads South Asia (except Sri Lanka) because of our larger NGO's (Grameen, BRAC etc.) in spite of having half the budget (unfortunately our education budget per capita for example is half that of India).
> 
> We were fortunate because of visionaries like Dr. Yunus and Dr. Fazle Hasan Abed.
> 
> The point however is not puffery (i'm better than you) but to spread the success of these movements across South Asia to help all poverty stricken people in all countries, even the US. Some countries have been slow to convert because what works in Bangladesh doesn't work across all cultures.
> 
> Grameen and BRAC already have branches in Pakistan and India.
> 
> But I'm already off topic and my apologies....
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. This is the clincher for me.


Good luck dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mabrook ya Bangladesh


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> Like a spoiled child India keeps on asking for all the facilities in the world from BD. Now, you are talking about another new toy, a permanent under the ground pipeline through BD. It will only inflame the situation. Note the permission to carry oil and oil products ends in September this year.



We will get SHW to do whatever we want. Its why we put her there in the first place. BD has to keep paying up as part of its tribute and protection money. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it. I am glad it angers you. Watch what happens over the coming years.



kobiraaz said:


> And yet the Indians remain ungrateful



BD jamatis, neo-jamatis and rash-ISIS supporters are the hallmark of ingrates in the subcontinent.

Its why their biggest names are slowly getting hanged one by one. Ingrate primes dont get to steal anymore oxygen and living space.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riyad

navtrek said:


> Hmm I would say Bangladesh should leverage its geographic location and open land ports and provide transit at a cost that would be good for both India and Bangladesh.



Bangladesh has given free of cost transit facility to India on 'humanitarian' ground many times before. Its time to give some money for transit like all other countries give to transit country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

kobiraaz said:


> And yet the Indians remain ungrateful


What do you want us to do ? Unconditional Apologies for 1971 ?  Or for Asia Cup 2016 defeat ? 

@Rain Man Sir ji aapke sheekar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

@Bilal9

Are you still sure this is some kind of big scam being perpetrated? Something seems off to me about all of this.

@Anubis @Loki @BDforever 

What are your comments on it?


----------



## Nilgiri

~Phoenix~ said:


> Great to see 3 neighbours sticking together in developement sector...



What do you mean "sticking together"?

India and BD may have some economic cooperation (and it will increase as BBIN becomes bigger). But Pakistan is pretty much segregated from rest of South Asia economically, because of MFN issue with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> Every inch will be sold before the building get completed.
> 
> Its not only a single building but a bunch of buildings which will be taller than 50 storied.
> 
> There is a *convention center* which will be booked by Government round the year, ready business.
> 
> There will be a stadium, and you know how much money that will make after hosting big events like world cup, asia cup, series and BPL.
> 
> You are seeing *a single tower out of nothing, but in reality its not. *Just look at the prospect in 20 years from now Mr. Kali Pradip will be owning the most expensive downtown of a country of 160 million people.


Can you send the PLAN of the group of structures for us to see?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasan89

Good luck on this. Will be wonderful to see.Can't wait for the big cricket stadium Bangladesh cricket team will have there. Purbachal eventually be the Capital, I feel.


----------



## bluesky

You must tell us why you think Rampal will be a curse. Is it because of Anu Mohammed and Gong speaks against it? This group staged movement against the extraction of coal. They just do not want more electricity in BD because of a kind of jealousy towards the poor population who will rise above the present level with the building of many new industries that need electricity to run.

People think power is only to lighten their houses, when in reality it is industries that need it. More industries mean more employment. There are other projects on hand. One is in Matarbari coal-fired plant near Cox's Bazaar to be built by Japanese help. So, another local group will rise at the instigation of those criminal Gong to organize opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> You must tell us why you think Rampal will be a curse. Is it because of Anu Mohammed and Gong speaks against it? This group staged movement against the extraction of coal. They just do not want more electricity in BD because of a kind of jealousy towards the poor population who will rise above the present level with the building of many new industries that need electricity to run.
> 
> People think power is only to lighten their houses, when in reality it is industries that need it. More industries mean more employment. There are other projects on hand. One is in Matarbari coal-fired plant near Cox's Bazaar to be built by Japanese help. So, another local group will rise at the instigation of those criminal Gong to organize opposition.



Is there any paper out there that documents the effects of coal burning particulates on mangroves? What exactly is the mechanism they are concerned about?


----------



## Nilgiri

Im posting here since BD is naturally the largest future economic partner for India in the immediate region:

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ess-south-asia-trade/articleshow/54009974.cms







NEW DELHI: A truck is trundling its way to Delhi, making history along the way. In Gadar: Ek Prem Katha (2001), Sunny Deol's character had sung with enthusiasm about driving across the subcontinent through Amritsar, Lahore...

That's a road too far but our real life lorry is still important. It's carrying goods made for global retail chain Marks & Spencer, having left the Bangladeshi capital Dhaka on August 28 and set to reach Delhi on Monday. It will mark the start of an endeavour to create a seamless mega market comprising Bangladesh, Nepal, Bhutan and India (sorry Sunny, no Pakistan).

There is a clear cost and time advantage to through transport.

"We are expecting the freight cost to come down by 20% and transit time by three days due to this," said Nidhi Dua, India country manager for Marks & Spencer. "Earlier the Bangladeshi trucks had to be offloaded at the border and the goods shifted for onward journey into India in Indian trucks."

Apart from the delays, goods would get damaged as they were transferred between trucks besides making them vulnerable to the weather and pilferage. The pilot run of the Bangladeshi truck through customs-free borders is being monitored in real time thanks to an onboard chip. The template may be followed for all forms of such movement.

"This will help in seamless move ment of both goods as well as passenger vehicles across borders within the South Asian region," a senior customs official told ET. As part of the Motor Vehicles Agreement (MVA) signed among the countries cited above in June 2015, trucks can cross borders with just a cargo manifest and a document seeking temporary admission.

An electronic seal is affixed when a vehicle reaches the first land customs station in the destination country. The first truck is part of trials to help draw up protocols to facilitate trade while maintaining effective controls.

"We have been monitoring the truck's movement since it left Benapole, the Bangladesh checkpost near Petrapole," said the official cited above. "Customs duty on the goods would be paid in Delhi before they are released to the company."

The vehicle that's coming to Delhi via Kolkata will file a bill of entry at the Inland Customs Depot in Patparganj in the capital before it is cleared, the official said. The project is in partnership with the Asian Development Bank, which is supporting the project by helping to create better physical infrastructure in the four countries.

It's supporting over 30 priority road projects with a total estimated cost of over $8 billion. The opening up is expected to help boost development of the northeast as the transport corridor runs through that region.

A World Bank study expects South Asian intra-regional trade as a whole to rise 60% thanks to the agreement. Marks & Spencer sees trade between Bangladesh and India growing thanks to the easing of transport rules. "Marks and Spencer brings in about 20 trucks of manufactured goods every month from Bangladesh," Dua said.

==================================

No trolling please.

@PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bilal9 @Anubis @Loki @BDforever @bongbang @Doyalbaba @Levina et al.\

@ebrahym This is what I was talking about in things India - Pakistan can also look at implementing to improve trade in current political framework.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## bluesky

Khan saheb said:


> And next time *be careful with your words.* Of course you are not the only one who has a colourfull bag of s words.


You are again using words of violence when I expect you to use a few words of knowledge. Do you have any proofs to counter my points I have been posting in this thread? If there is none, better keep quite.


----------



## kaykay

It is a practical approach and once fully functional, will benefit all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ryuzaki

If only Pakistan could see the light,the region could prosper more

after dedicated freight corridor is complete,it could be extended to BD and goods could move from BD to Kolkata and then Delhi/Mumbai very quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sliver

are you going to link the region to the port in Iran? there by giving access from BD to Central Asia with almost half the distance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Sliver said:


> are you going to link the region to the port in Iran? there by giving access from BD to Central Asia with almost half the distance?



That would be the natural extension of it yes. Also with the CEPA with Sri Lanka on the anvil....there can be extension with that too if a motor vehicle agreement is put in there too.


----------



## Arthur

bluesky said:


> You are again using words of violence when I expect you to use a few words of knowledge. Do you have any proofs to counter my points I have been posting in this thread? If there is none, better keep quite.


Thing is you are ignorant by choice my friend. And how did I threatened you?

And you offered shit. What is those fine points again? Supr duper technology?
You should know none of them are fullproof. It only increase the costs to the extents where production costs will be too high to bw economical.
And no technology can prevent the rising of temperature of the spent water.

Study harder kid,before you come blabbering around.



bluesky said:


> You are again using words of violence when I expect you to use a few words of knowledge. Do you have any proofs to counter my points I have been posting in this thread? If there is none, better keep quite.



Pure zibberish. Too much butthurt and brain fart in one post. 

you are just butthurt cuz it was BNP who was the culprit, that took bribe and signed the deal with Asia energy to extract coal in open pit method, which National Committee opposed and BNP had to backtrack in the face of a popular uprising. 

And you are also butthurt cuz National Committee also declined to work with BNP on the Rampal issue, after BZ come up against Rampal in a press meeting. 
Where is your act of 'India taking too much advantage of BD' rants now?

Clearly explains your new found love for "development ".


----------



## Roybot

Dighipara mine is a non starter. This feasibility study will be a waste of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

Riyad said:


> Bangladesh has given free of cost transit facility to India on 'humanitarian' ground many times before. Its time to give some money for transit like all other countries give to transit country.



Yes its time for Bangladesh to work on a economic corridor like CPEC and earn money stop giving free lunches.


----------



## Nilgiri

Riyad said:


> Bangladesh has given free of cost transit facility to India on 'humanitarian' ground many times before. Its time to give some money for transit like all other countries give to transit country.



First tell your leader SHW to grow a spine. Right now she is a lackey and will give it to us free if we so much as make an eye gesture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indika

~Phoenix~ said:


> Hehe,we can also take some of these products as rent for using our roads...


If its economically feasible bangladesh should buy petroleum products at the same price given to NE. But petroleum products are subsidized doubt India will agree to that. We are all for NE buying goods from BD as it will be lesser cost instead of paying for circuitous route from which nobody benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Nilgiri said:


> What do you mean "sticking together"?
> 
> India and BD may have some economic cooperation (and it will increase as BBIN becomes bigger). But Pakistan is pretty much segregated from rest of South Asia economically, because of MFN issue with India.



Well,3 countries from the same sub-continent...

And Pakistan will soon see their days darkening...They are not caring much about their economy and diplomatic relations and this might not be a good option in the long term...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

~Phoenix~ said:


> Well,3 countries from the same sub-continent...
> 
> And Pakistan will soon see their days darkening...They are not caring much about their economy and diplomatic relations and this might not be a good option in the long term...



PK is paying more attention to CPEC. Besides PK has option with the central Asia.
What India or other south asian countries have? China? They are too big. ASEAN? They wont take you anyways.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

TopCat said:


> PK is paying more attention to CPEC. Besides PK has option with the central Asia.
> What India or other south asian countries have? China? They are too big. ASEAN? They wont take you anyways.



BD was offered to join ASEAN.And China and Japan are major economical allies... ( China is an ally on all fields though )


----------



## TopCat

~Phoenix~ said:


> BD was offered to join ASEAN.And China and Japan are major economical allies... ( China is an ally on all fields though )



NO BD is offered an observer status like India, china and USA.
We are not at parity with all those big guys. Besides we dont share border with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

The National Committee to Protect Oil, Gas, Mineral Resources, Power and Port forms a human chain in front of the National Press Club yesterday, protesting a move to set a power plant at Rampal, an adjacent area to Sundarbans

*The authorities concerned are saying that the machinery in Rampal power plant would be harmed if Indian coal were used*

A high-level government delegation has toured three countries – Indonesia, Australia and South Africa – and submitted a report saying the coal from these countries is suitable for the plant.

Delegation member and Power Cell Director General Mohammad Hossain said: “Because Indian coal is low quality, it was not even mentioned in the project proposal. If Indian coal is used, the power plant will fall. So Indonesian, South African or Australian coal will be used there. Those are of far better quality than Indian coal.”

Indian coal will not be used in the Rampal coal-based power plant because of its low quality, the authorities told the Bangla Tribune’s Shafiqul Islam.

Australian, Indonesian and South African coal contain less sulphur, about 1 to 2 percent and therefore they are more environment-friendly. Indian coal contains 6 to 7 percent sulphur.

In reply to a query, Mohammad Hossain said: “Coal for Rampal will be obtained through a tender process. Suppliers will provide coal according to the terms and conditions of the tender. The government has no hand in this.”

Bangladesh’s environment act bans the import of coal that contains more than 1 percent sulphur.

Asked if coal from the Fulbari coal mine will be used in the plant in the future, he said: “How do we transport coal from Fulbari to Rampal? There’s no waterway. Can it be done by road? Rampal will need 10,000 tonnes of coal every day. So we will need railways and wagons. Do we have that? Can we imagine the cost of laying these lines, getting these wagons and transporting this much coal every day? The whole idea is just fanciful.”

Coal Power Generation Company Managing Director Abul Kashem told Bangla Tribune: “Australian, Indonesian and South African coal are of high quality and much better than Indian coal. Authorities have recommended those kinds of coal for Rampal.”

In the international market, high quality coal is $70 per tonne and low-grade coal costs between $50-60 per tonne.

Importers said coal prices were dropping worldwide and export out of Indonesia and South Africa had increased.

In 2015-16 financial year, 2.3 million tonnes of Indonesian and South African coal was imported through Chittagong port. On the other hand, only about 100,000 tonnes of Indian coal came through the custom stations in Sylhet. In the previous years the amount of Indian coal import was 1.7 to 2 million tonnes.

High prices and low quality were discouraging importers from going to India for coal.

According to the Sylhet Coal Importers Association, Indian coal costs $85 per tonne or around Tk6,700. After import this is sold at Tk7,500. On the other hand, Indonesian and South African coal costs $52 per tonne and after import their price is Tk6,000. Importers said coal from Australia would cost about the same. These low prices are the reason importers are diverting their attention away from Indian coal.

The association said Bangladesh’s annual demand for coal is 4 million tonnes, of which 3 million come from India. Coal is used in brick kilns, tea stalls, re-rolling steel mills and road construction among other purposes.

According to Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology’s chemical engineering department, around 80 to 90 thousand tonnes of coal is extracted from the Barapukuria mine in Dinajpur annually. This coal is used in the state-owned Barapukuria 250-300MW power plant.

In some years, a small amount of surplus coal from Barapukuria is given to local brick kilns. No other coal mine in the country is in production, though there are a growing number of coal-based power plants. Once the 1,360MW Rampal thermal power plant is operational it will require 4.5 million tonnes of coal annually – nearly equal to the current national consumption.

See more at - http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/09/06/indian-coal-used-power-plant-will-fall/


----------



## Kaniska

Species said:


> The National Committee to Protect Oil, Gas, Mineral Resources, Power and Port forms a human chain in front of the National Press Club yesterday, protesting a move to set a power plant at Rampal, an adjacent area to Sundarbans
> 
> *The authorities concerned are saying that the machinery in Rampal power plant would be harmed if Indian coal were used*
> 
> A high-level government delegation has toured three countries – Indonesia, Australia and South Africa – and submitted a report saying the coal from these countries is suitable for the plant.
> 
> Delegation member and Power Cell Director General Mohammad Hossain said: “Because Indian coal is low quality, it was not even mentioned in the project proposal. If Indian coal is used, the power plant will fall. So Indonesian, South African or Australian coal will be used there. Those are of far better quality than Indian coal.”
> 
> Indian coal will not be used in the Rampal coal-based power plant because of its low quality, the authorities told the Bangla Tribune’s Shafiqul Islam.
> 
> Australian, Indonesian and South African coal contain less sulphur, about 1 to 2 percent and therefore they are more environment-friendly. Indian coal contains 6 to 7 percent sulphur.
> 
> In reply to a query, Mohammad Hossain said: “Coal for Rampal will be obtained through a tender process. Suppliers will provide coal according to the terms and conditions of the tender. The government has no hand in this.”
> 
> Bangladesh’s environment act bans the import of coal that contains more than 1 percent sulphur.
> 
> Asked if coal from the Fulbari coal mine will be used in the plant in the future, he said: “How do we transport coal from Fulbari to Rampal? There’s no waterway. Can it be done by road? Rampal will need 10,000 tonnes of coal every day. So we will need railways and wagons. Do we have that? Can we imagine the cost of laying these lines, getting these wagons and transporting this much coal every day? The whole idea is just fanciful.”
> 
> Coal Power Generation Company Managing Director Abul Kashem told Bangla Tribune: “Australian, Indonesian and South African coal are of high quality and much better than Indian coal. Authorities have recommended those kinds of coal for Rampal.”
> 
> In the international market, high quality coal is $70 per tonne and low-grade coal costs between $50-60 per tonne.
> 
> Importers said coal prices were dropping worldwide and export out of Indonesia and South Africa had increased.
> 
> In 2015-16 financial year, 2.3 million tonnes of Indonesian and South African coal was imported through Chittagong port. On the other hand, only about 100,000 tonnes of Indian coal came through the custom stations in Sylhet. In the previous years the amount of Indian coal import was 1.7 to 2 million tonnes.
> 
> High prices and low quality were discouraging importers from going to India for coal.
> 
> According to the Sylhet Coal Importers Association, Indian coal costs $85 per tonne or around Tk6,700. After import this is sold at Tk7,500. On the other hand, Indonesian and South African coal costs $52 per tonne and after import their price is Tk6,000. Importers said coal from Australia would cost about the same. These low prices are the reason importers are diverting their attention away from Indian coal.
> 
> The association said Bangladesh’s annual demand for coal is 4 million tonnes, of which 3 million come from India. Coal is used in brick kilns, tea stalls, re-rolling steel mills and road construction among other purposes.
> 
> According to Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology’s chemical engineering department, around 80 to 90 thousand tonnes of coal is extracted from the Barapukuria mine in Dinajpur annually. This coal is used in the state-owned Barapukuria 250-300MW power plant.
> 
> In some years, a small amount of surplus coal from Barapukuria is given to local brick kilns. No other coal mine in the country is in production, though there are a growing number of coal-based power plants. Once the 1,360MW Rampal thermal power plant is operational it will require 4.5 million tonnes of coal annually – nearly equal to the current national consumption.
> 
> See more at - http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/09/06/indian-coal-used-power-plant-will-fall/




No issues...Just do not import Indian coal and do whatever is best for your power plant..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Kaniska said:


> No issues...Just do not import Indian coal and do whatever is best for your power plant..



Since India holds 50% ownership of the power plant, they are fearing that coal may be imported from India.


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> @Bilal9
> 
> Are you still sure this is some kind of big scam being perpetrated? Something seems off to me about all of this.
> 
> @Anubis @Loki @BDforever
> 
> What are your comments on it?



The SCAM is real considering the fact that these guys,

a) Don't have any of their own money - they borrow money (with varying levels of success) from questionable sources in US. 

b) Have never built anything exceeding four stories, much less over a hundred stories.

c) They have greased the palm of Bangladeshi govt. officials - presumably including Muhith.

d) Their history of medical fraud is well-documented here in the West Coast of the United States.

There will be no building built in Dhaka.

What they will do is simply gain the allotment of hundreds of acres of land at unbelievably discounted price and sit on it and later sell it - turning a profit.

Tell me - there are tons of reputable heavy-weight real estate companies in the Middle East, Malaysia, Thailand, even India. How come those companies aren't in the running or even in the picture?

Classic SCAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Typical Bangladeshi delusions. BHEL supplied equipment in Rampal power plant is designed to work with high ash content coal sourced from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> Typical Bangladeshi delusions. BHEL supplied equipment in Rampal power plant is designed to work with high ash content coal sourced from India.




Nah BD government has said only the highest quality coal will be used.


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> Nah BD government has said only the highest quality coal will be used.



Well we'll decide that.


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> Well we'll decide that.



Nothing you won't as BD will decide lol

That is if this plant ever gets built in the first place.


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> Nothing you won't as BD will decide lol



Yeah, if your past decisions are an indication of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

gslv mk3 said:


> Typical Bangladeshi delusions. BHEL supplied equipment in Rampal power plant is designed to work with high ash content coal sourced from India.


Indian coal are actually are of bituminous type and not the best quality available in the world, but if the power plant has components from Indian firm BHEL then I think the plant is suitable for Indian coal.

Coal from Australia and South Africa are of Anthracite type, and good quality but bit expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

GULAMI GULAMI GULAMI


----------



## TopCat

Indian coal is not even considered in the feasibility study, let alone importing. Its either indoneshia or australia.


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> The SCAM is real considering the fact that these guys,
> 
> a) Don't have any of their own money - they borrow money (with varying levels of success) from questionable sources in US.
> 
> b) Have never built anything exceeding four stories, much less over a hundred stories.
> 
> c) They have greased the palm of Bangladeshi govt. officials - presumably including Muhith.
> 
> d) Their history of medical fraud is well-documented here in the West Coast of the United States.
> 
> There will be no building built in Dhaka.
> 
> What they will do is simply gain the allotment of hundreds of acres of land at unbelievably discounted price and sit on it and later sell it - turning a profit.
> 
> Tell me - there are tons of reputable heavy-weight real estate companies in the Middle East, Malaysia, Thailand, even India. How come those companies aren't in the running or even in the picture?
> 
> Classic SCAM.


You are too naive. The lands are under govenment master plan for this new city. They wont be able to use it for any other purpose for instance a stadium. This is probably a ppp project and financing is not a big deal if govt allows them to use local foreign bank to arrange fund for them. Besides no real state in bd requires 100% financing as they will selll the property as work progresses.


----------



## Hasan89

Has the plans for the stadium to be there done yet?. I'm Eager to see some news on the cricket stadium BD cricket team will get in purbachal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Govt. plan is ok. Problem is that 142 storied structure. I am skeptical because the group plays fraud games and the soil there cannot sustain the heavy vertical load.


----------



## Nilgiri

Topcat vs Bilal9, guess we will have to wait and see who is right in the end!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Species said:


> A high-level government delegation has toured three countries – *Indonesia, Australia and South Africa* – and submitted a report saying the coal from these countries is suitable for the plant.
> 
> Delegation member and Power Cell Director General Mohammad Hossain said: “Because Indian coal is low quality, it was not even mentioned in the project proposal. If Indian coal is used, the power plant will fall. So Indonesian, South African or Australian coal will be used there. Those are of far better quality than Indian coal.”
> 
> *Indian coal will not be used in the Rampal coal-based power plant because of its low quality, the authorities told the Bangla Tribune’s Shafiqul Islam.*
> 
> Australian, Indonesian and South African coal contain less sulphur, about 1 to 2 percent and therefore they are more environment-friendly. *Indian coal contains 6 to 7 percent sulphur.*
> 
> In reply to a query, Mohammad Hossain said: “Coal for Rampal will be obtained through a tender process. Suppliers will provide coal according to the terms and conditions of the tender. The government has no hand in this.”
> 
> Bangladesh’s environment act bans the import of coal that contains more than 1 percent sulphur.
> 
> Coal Power Generation Company Managing Director Abul Kashem told Bangla Tribune: *“Australian, Indonesian and South African coal are of high quality and much better than Indian coal. *Authorities have recommended those kinds of coal for Rampal.”
> 
> In 2015-16 financial year, 2.3 million tonnes of Indonesian and South African coal was imported through Chittagong port. On the other hand, only about 100,000 tonnes of Indian coal came through the custom stations in Sylhet. In the previous years the amount of Indian coal import was 1.7 to 2 million tonnes.
> 
> High prices and low quality were discouraging importers from going to India for coal.
> 
> According to the Sylhet Coal Importers Association, Indian coal costs $85 per tonne or around Tk6,700. After import this is sold at Tk7,500. On the other hand, Indonesian and South African coal costs $52 per tonne and after import their price is Tk6,000. Importers said coal from Australia would cost about the same. These low prices are the reason importers are diverting their attention away from Indian coal.
> 
> The association said Bangladesh’s annual demand for coal is 4 million tonnes, of which 3 million come from India. *Coal is used in brick kilns, tea stalls, re-rolling steel mills and road construction among other purposes.*
> 
> According to Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology’s chemical engineering department, around 80 to 90 thousand tonnes of coal is extracted from the Barapukuria mine in Dinajpur annually. This coal is used in the state-owned Barapukuria 250-300MW power plant.
> 
> In some years, a small amount of surplus coal from Barapukuria is given to local brick kilns. No other coal mine in the country is in production, though there are a growing number of coal-based power plants. Once the 1,360MW Rampal thermal power plant is operational it will require 4.5 million tonnes of coal annually – nearly equal to the current national consumption.
> 
> See more at - http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/09/06/indian-coal-used-power-plant-will-fall/



I am very glad to read this Rampal report contributed by Dhaka tribune. But, there is one big wrong information in this elaborate reporting. *It says Indian coal contains 6 to 7% of sulphur when in reality the sulphur content is somewhere between 20 to 40%* depending upon the mines. The sulphur content even varies within any single mine. Indian coal thus will contain from 20 to 40% of sulphur.

BD imports Indian NE coal that is burned in all the brick fields. This has caused air pollution in Dhaka. *BD's own coal in any mine contents less than 2% of sulphur*. This is one reason that BD local coal should be used in Rampal. But, infrastructure in the mine fields are not strong. Rly uses for transporting the goods may become expensive.

This is why coal with low sulphur content will be imported from other foreign sources. I have heard of this foreign import long since the concept stage of Rampal. Now, it is good that the GoB has re-expressed its intention about the matter and people's mind will be cleared by this. No more Anu Mohammed, hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

That's understandable, anything that comes out of india is of low quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

Species said:


> The National Committee to Protect Oil, Gas, Mineral Resources, Power and Port forms a human chain in front of the National Press Club yesterday, protesting a move to set a power plant at Rampal, an adjacent area to Sundarbans
> 
> *The authorities concerned are saying that the machinery in Rampal power plant would be harmed if Indian coal were used*
> 
> A high-level government delegation has toured three countries – Indonesia, Australia and South Africa – and submitted a report saying the coal from these countries is suitable for the plant.
> 
> Delegation member and Power Cell Director General Mohammad Hossain said: “Because Indian coal is low quality, it was not even mentioned in the project proposal. If Indian coal is used, the power plant will fall. So Indonesian, South African or Australian coal will be used there. Those are of far better quality than Indian coal.”
> 
> Indian coal will not be used in the Rampal coal-based power plant because of its low quality, the authorities told the Bangla Tribune’s Shafiqul Islam.
> 
> Australian, Indonesian and South African coal contain less sulphur, about 1 to 2 percent and therefore they are more environment-friendly. Indian coal contains 6 to 7 percent sulphur.
> 
> In reply to a query, Mohammad Hossain said: “Coal for Rampal will be obtained through a tender process. Suppliers will provide coal according to the terms and conditions of the tender. The government has no hand in this.”
> 
> Bangladesh’s environment act bans the import of coal that contains more than 1 percent sulphur.
> 
> Asked if coal from the Fulbari coal mine will be used in the plant in the future, he said: “How do we transport coal from Fulbari to Rampal? There’s no waterway. Can it be done by road? Rampal will need 10,000 tonnes of coal every day. So we will need railways and wagons. Do we have that? Can we imagine the cost of laying these lines, getting these wagons and transporting this much coal every day? The whole idea is just fanciful.”
> 
> Coal Power Generation Company Managing Director Abul Kashem told Bangla Tribune: “Australian, Indonesian and South African coal are of high quality and much better than Indian coal. Authorities have recommended those kinds of coal for Rampal.”
> 
> In the international market, high quality coal is $70 per tonne and low-grade coal costs between $50-60 per tonne.
> 
> Importers said coal prices were dropping worldwide and export out of Indonesia and South Africa had increased.
> 
> In 2015-16 financial year, 2.3 million tonnes of Indonesian and South African coal was imported through Chittagong port. On the other hand, only about 100,000 tonnes of Indian coal came through the custom stations in Sylhet. In the previous years the amount of Indian coal import was 1.7 to 2 million tonnes.
> 
> High prices and low quality were discouraging importers from going to India for coal.
> 
> According to the Sylhet Coal Importers Association, Indian coal costs $85 per tonne or around Tk6,700. After import this is sold at Tk7,500. On the other hand, Indonesian and South African coal costs $52 per tonne and after import their price is Tk6,000. Importers said coal from Australia would cost about the same. These low prices are the reason importers are diverting their attention away from Indian coal.
> 
> The association said Bangladesh’s annual demand for coal is 4 million tonnes, of which 3 million come from India. Coal is used in brick kilns, tea stalls, re-rolling steel mills and road construction among other purposes.
> 
> According to Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology’s chemical engineering department, around 80 to 90 thousand tonnes of coal is extracted from the Barapukuria mine in Dinajpur annually. This coal is used in the state-owned Barapukuria 250-300MW power plant.
> 
> In some years, a small amount of surplus coal from Barapukuria is given to local brick kilns. No other coal mine in the country is in production, though there are a growing number of coal-based power plants. Once the 1,360MW Rampal thermal power plant is operational it will require 4.5 million tonnes of coal annually – nearly equal to the current national consumption.
> 
> See more at - http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/09/06/indian-coal-used-power-plant-will-fall/


hindu coal is inferior !


----------



## Soulspeek

Yes. You are right. Bangladesh and Pakistan came out of India. 


oprih said:


> That's understandable, anything that comes out of india is of low quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## my2cents

Species said:


> S ee more at - http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/09/06/indian-coal-used-power-plant-will-fall/


 
Why are they even building this plant near the mangroves in the first place?? I just hope it is never built.... There are plenty of other options you guys should explore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Topcat vs Bilal9, guess we will have to wait and see who is right in the end!



Yes - let the future events decide who's right and who's wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Roybot said:


> Dighipara mine is a non starter. This feasibility study will be a waste of money.


Why so?


----------



## TopCat

bluesky said:


> Govt. plan is ok. Problem is that 142 storied structure. I am skeptical because the group plays fraud games and the soil there cannot sustain the heavy vertical load.



You probably did not visit Purbachal by yourself. The soil is like Modhupur red soil and is very old unlike Dhaka's traditional swampy soil.


----------



## TopCat

Khan saheb said:


> And you resort to name calling. Have you watched hasina's last press conference. She literally threatened everyone that if anyone *try to interfere with her personal projects, she will beat them* and shut the power supply. Do you have courage to mouth that "threatening with mob" words on her face?
> 
> .



That really worked and everything died down. 
I would use the same word if I knew that will work..


----------



## Riyad

*Home*
*Bangladesh*

*First Bangladeshi cargo truck reaches Delhi under BBIN*
Online Desk | Update: 11:45, Sep 06, 2016






_The first Bangladeshi vehicle laden with imported consignment rolled into a customs depot in New Delhi as part of an accord that has done away with trans-shipment of goods from one country’s truck to another at international border, a time consuming and costly process, Indian newspaper Indian Express reported on Monday quoting PTI news agency. _


Senior customs officials said that this is yet another measure in a series of trade facilitation initiatives taken by the government recently to help businesses cut transaction costs, said the report.

“It is a very big day that marks ease of doing business. The entry of Bangladesh’s cargo vehicles to India and ours to their territory will help in saving of days and transaction cost. It will further trade between the two countries,” chief commissioner of customs Vivek Johri told PTI.

He said the compulsion to tranship goods at the borders with neighbouring countries has been a major and “longstanding pain point” hindering free flow of trade, according to the report.

The report adds: It has been made possible under the Bangladesh-Bhutan-India-Nepal (BBIN) Motor Vehicles Agreement, which was signed in June last year.

The pact allows vehicles to enter each other’s territory and does away with trans shipment of goods from one country’s truck to another at the border.
There was no provision to allow trucks registered in India to enter Bangladesh and vice versa until the accord was signed last year. Johri said the measure would not only cut cost and time but also allow the BBIN region to fully exploit its potential for integration through trade.

The truck had left Dhaka on 27 August and entered India through Petrapole land border in West Bengal. It reached Inland Container Depot (ICD), Patparganj, this morning. The vehicle, which was carrying goods for Marks and Spencer’s, London, was fitted with a Global Positioning System (GPS) to help officials track its movement and help them ensure hassle free entry into the national capital via various states.

“It is a historic event for both the countries,” said Vinayak Azaad, additional commissioner of customs.

Officials from Bangladesh’s high commission and ministries of external affairs and road transport and highways were present during a function organised at the ICD.

“The event will help in increasing trade between Bangladesh and India. It also shows that trust exists between the two countries,” said Zahid-Ul-Islam, counsellor, Bangladesh high commission.

Drivers of the truck - Motiur Islam (32) and Md Rasel (28) - were enthusiastic over their first visit to India.
“It is a proud moment for us. I enjoyed driving on the India roads,” said Rasel. Motiur, who could barely speak in Hindi, was happy to be part of this historic event.

http://en.prothom-alo.com/bangladesh/news/119715/First-Bangladeshi-cargo-truck-reaches-Delhi-under

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arthur

TopCat said:


> That really worked and everything died down.
> I would use the same word if I knew that will work..


It did?


----------



## Nilgiri

Already posted here:

https://defence.pk/threads/india-ready-for-truck-with-seamless-south-asia-trade.447726/

@waz @WAJsal @Shotgunner51 @ahojunk can we combine threads? Thanks


----------



## Areesh

Ryuzaki said:


> If only Pakistan could see the light



No thank you. You keep having trade with your colonies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

Areesh said:


> No thank you. You keep having trade with your colonies.



Sheesh . So like east Pakistan we will have to make west Pakistan our colony as well for trade  . Never mind NS , Altaf etc the game is on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Cherokee said:


> Sheesh . So like east Pakistan we will have to make west Pakistan our colony as well for trade  . Never mind NS , Altaf etc the game is on



Altaf game is going to an end.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2016/09/06/comment/the-final-days-of-altaf-hussain/

As for Nawaz. He knows how to handle you guys. After all he is 3 times PM of this country.

But yeah you can remain optimistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Areesh said:


> As for Nawaz. He knows how to handle you guys. After all he is 3 times PM of this country.



Yup putting 300 RAW agents in a sugar mill is a great idea!

https://defence.pk/threads/over-300...an-and-operates-from-p-ms-sugar-mills.447898/

Theme song of the operation:






@jbgt90 @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cherokee

Areesh said:


> Altaf game is going to an end.
> 
> http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2016/09/06/comment/the-final-days-of-altaf-hussain/
> 
> As for Nawaz. He knows how to handle you guys. After all he is 3 times PM of this country.
> 
> But yeah you can remain optimistic.



Yes he does  . He has good relations both in Gulf and India .


----------



## Areesh

Nilgiri said:


> Yup putting 300 RAW agents in a sugar mill is a great idea!
> 
> Theme song of the operation:



Political rhetoric. Nothing works better than calling someone RAW agent in this country.

Even you guys keep asking each other to go to Pakistan in India even for eating beef.



Cherokee said:


> Yes he does  . He has good relations both in Gulf and India .



Yup he has "good relation" with India.


----------



## Nilgiri

Areesh said:


> Political rhetoric. Nothing works better than calling someone RAW agent in this country.



Tell that to the good folks in that thread lol. They are having a major heart attack over it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

The Truckers should be monitored. They are a significant source of HIV infection. The last thing it needs is cross border transmission. The truckers should always be preferably a Bangladeshi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Nilgiri said:


> Tell that to the good folks in that thread lol. They are having a major heart attack over it all.



Let the kids have fun. It is all about fun and time pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

Will be great to see some indigenous Bangladeshi products traded through this cost effective route.


Nilgiri said:


> No trolling please.


 ok then I am out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

kobiraaz said:


> The Truckers should be monitored. They are a significant source of HIV infection. The last thing it needs is cross border transmission. The truckers should always be preferably a Bangladeshi



As far as I am aware, the driver will be switched at the border....only the truck remains the same.

Are BD women that lonesome and open for some trucker company that you are this fearful?



litefire said:


> ok then I am out.



Its ok its already started because people have brought up altaf, HIV and all sorts of things now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Nilgiri said:


> As far as I am aware, the driver will be switched at the border....only the truck remains the same.
> 
> Are BD women that lonesome and open for some trucker company that you are this fearful?
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok its already started because people have brought up altaf, HIV and all sorts of things now



Prostitution is legal in BD. As truckers frequent on roads they are repeated visitors of brothels. 

Anyway My concern isn't baseless.

If truckers are changed it's okay. It should be maintained strictly


----------



## Hellfire

kobiraaz said:


> Prostitution is legal in BD. As truckers frequent on roads they are repeated visitors of brothels.
> 
> Anyway My concern isn't baseless.
> 
> If truckers are changed it's okay. It should be maintained strictly




What are your views on international travel/tourism/business trips?? They are also a souce of spread of lots of diseases

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

kobiraaz said:


> If truckers are changed it's okay. It should be maintained strictly



LOL you think we would let in BD truckers into India. They would disappear in a heartbeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

hellfire said:


> What are your views on international travel/tourism/business trips?? They are also a souce of spread of lots of diseases



That's a different case. As we don't have any significant number of tourists and no prominent eacort service that topic is not important yet.


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> Prostitution is legal in BD. As truckers frequent on roads they are repeated visitors of brothels.
> 
> Anyway My concern isn't baseless.
> 
> If truckers are changed it's okay. It should be maintained strictly


Even though controlled prostitution is legal but the percentage of married male visiting prostitute is very low. Thats the main reason BD still one of the least contracted HIV countries in the world.


----------



## kobiraaz

Nilgiri said:


> LOL you think we would let in BD truckers into India. They would disappear in a heartbeat.



The truck that reached Delhi belonged to a Bangladeshi company with Allahu seal in its front. I don't think it was given to an Indian driver.


----------



## Hellfire

kobiraaz said:


> That's a different case. As we don't have any significant number of tourists and no prominent eacort service that topic is not important yet.



But, au contraire, lot of industries have their sourcing in BD, which entail toand fro moves So, back again, what are your views, as a continuation of your HIV quip, on peole travelling to and from BD on business etc?


----------



## kobiraaz

TopCat said:


> Even though controlled prostitution is legal but the percentage of married male visiting prostitute is very low. Thats the main reason BD still one of the least contracted HIV countries in the world.



A few Middle East bound labors brought it to Bangladesh and they transmitted it to their wife and children. Though the number is very low we are sitting beside a nuclear bomb of HIV in India. Should be monitored strictly before It makes its way to brothels.



hellfire said:


> But, au contraire, lot of industries have their sourcing in BD, which entail toand fro moves So, back again, what are your views, as a continuation of your HIV quip, on peole travelling to and from BD on business etc?



The brothels in Bangladesh are unhygienic and are only used by Labor class people. Tourists and Businessmen are educated enough to avoid health risks.


----------



## Nilgiri

kobiraaz said:


> The truck that reached Delhi belonged to a Bangladeshi company with Allahu seal in its front. I don't think it was given to an Indian driver.



You didnt read the article did you? This is all about using an integrated truck infra....not driver infra (since it would only take more time for drivers to have visas/permits etc). So it doesnt matter what the truck says or has on it.

You will see Jai Shree Ram trucks enter Dhaka too with this system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

TopCat said:


> Even though controlled prostitution is legal but the percentage of married male visiting prostitute is very low. Thats the main reason BD still one of the least contracted HIV countries in the world.



Prevalence is 1% in adult population in BD, 0.3% in India.



kobiraaz said:


> The brothels in Bangladesh are unhygienic and are only used by Labor class people. Tourists and Businessmen are educated enough to avoid health risks.



That is not my question, the sexual preference of class stratified clientele. Again what are your views keeping in mind your HIV quip?



Nilgiri said:


> You didnt read the article did you? This is all about using an integrated truck infra....not driver infra (since it would only take more time for drivers to have visas/permits etc). So it doesnt matter what the truck says or has on it.
> 
> You will see Jai Shree Ram trucks enter Dhaka too with this system.



He is trolling I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

hellfire said:


> Prevalence is 1% in adult population in BD, 0.3% in India.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not my question, the sexual preference of class stratified clientele. Again what are your views keeping in mind your HIV quip?
> 
> 
> 
> He is trolling I guess.


----------



## TopCat

hellfire said:


> Prevalence is 1% in adult population in BD, 0.3% in India.
> .


I doubt that considering STD prevalance between India and Bangladesh.
Some NGO do inflate the numbers for getting funding. They had been saying 12000 HIV infected person for the last 2 decades. The number did not change yet. But actual number treated not more than few hundred.


----------



## Nilgiri

kobiraaz said:


>



Yes you can make BD look quite good in illiteracy by posting absolute numbers.

Try understanding what PREVALENCE is next time. Thanks.



hellfire said:


> Prevalence is 1% in adult population in BD, 0.3% in India.



Where is your source? I dont think its that high in BD. It is less than India last I heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Nilgiri said:


> You didnt read the article did you? This is all about using an integrated truck infra....not driver infra (since it would only take more time for drivers to have visas/permits etc). So it doesnt matter what the truck says or has on it.
> 
> You will see Jai Shree Ram trucks enter Dhaka too with this system.



I have read the post number 6 by riyad as well. You need to read again.


----------



## Nilgiri

kobiraaz said:


> I have read the post number 6 by riyad as well. You need to read again.



Fair enough. I doubt it will continue after this promotion.


----------



## Hellfire

Nilgiri said:


> Yes you can make BD look quite good in illiteracy by posting absolute numbers.
> 
> Try understanding what PREVALENCE is next time. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your source? I dont think its that high in BD. It is less than India last I heard.




BD.

http://www.worldbank.org/en/news/feature/2012/07/10/hiv-aids-bangladesh

http://www.unicef.org/bangladesh/HIV_AIDS(1).pdf

http://www.searo.who.int/bangladesh/areas/hiv_aids/en/


latest for india

http://naco.gov.in/NACO/Quick_Links/HIV_Data/

The latest data is not available off hand for BD. Should be below 1% .... they gave stratified data. Not cumulative prevalence as a national figure.

Prevalence: The number of new cases+number of old cases at that given time period/total number of people at risk in that given period.

It comes as a rate, per 100,000 as per CDC, Atlanta. For those who don't understand the concept of prevalence.



kobiraaz said:


>




_*What are your views on international travel/tourism/business trips?? They are also a souce of spread of lots of diseases*_

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-re...-south-asia-trade.447726/page-2#ixzz4JSsHvJYg


Still waiting for that answer!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

hellfire said:


> BD.
> 
> http://www.worldbank.org/en/news/feature/2012/07/10/hiv-aids-bangladesh
> 
> http://www.unicef.org/bangladesh/HIV_AIDS(1).pdf
> 
> http://www.searo.who.int/bangladesh/areas/hiv_aids/en/
> 
> 
> latest for india
> 
> http://naco.gov.in/NACO/Quick_Links/HIV_Data/
> 
> The latest data is not available off hand for BD. Should be below 1% .... they gave stratified data. Not cumulative prevalence as a national figure.
> 
> Prevalence: The number of new cases+number of old cases at that given time period/total number of people at risk in that given period.
> 
> It comes as a rate, per 100,000 as per CDC, Atlanta. For those who don't understand the concept of prevalence.



Hmm ok because here its given as 0.1% for BD:

http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SH.DYN.AIDS.ZS?locations=BD


----------



## Hellfire

Nilgiri said:


> Hmm ok because here its given as 0.1% for BD:
> 
> http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SH.DYN.AIDS.ZS?locations=BD



Yeah, conflicting data. That is why gave you three sources.

A case of under reporting due to social/religious stigma?

Ours is fairly well reported though. You will be hard pressed to find the latest data on BD at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

hellfire said:


> Yeah, conflicting data. That is why gave you three sources.
> 
> A case of under reporting due to social/religious stigma?
> 
> Ours is fairly well reported though. You will be hard pressed to find the latest data on BD at all.



I dunno, I meet a lot of BD data with much skepticism (as does the WHO for example)...and I get attacked for it a lot in this subforum heh.

Anyway I'll let the convo get back to the trucks now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

hellfire said:


> Yeah, conflicting data. That is why gave you three sources.
> 
> A case of under reporting due to social/religious stigma?
> 
> Ours is fairly well reported though. You will be hard pressed to find the latest data on BD at all.



This is the most authentic data till 2008. The number suppose to go down by now.
Total HIV case is 1200, new AIDS close to 100 year.
Even thunderbolt kills far more people in Bangladesh.






http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2740703/figure/F1/



hellfire said:


> BD.
> 
> The latest data is not available off hand for BD.* Should be below 1% .*... they gave stratified data. Not cumulative prevalence as a national figure.
> 
> Still waiting for that answer!!!



Read it properly. below 1% (did not say how low) among key population group, means sex worker and injection drug user.


----------



## Michael Corleone

If only they got new techs instead of basing it on coal power. Like convert garbage methane and use that for electricity generation... It would have been far more environment friendly and far more efficient.


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> You probably did not visit Purbachal by yourself. The soil is like Modhupur red soil and is very old unlike Dhaka's traditional swampy soil.



You did not send an area PLAN of the 142 storied structure. What is the total area of this structure? Is its floor area 300mx300m=90,000 sq.meter? Total vertical load, known as Dead Load (D.L) may be 500,000 ton for a tall building like this. The vertical load in this case becomes a staggering 5.5 t/m2. It is too big.

At least 17,000 piles are required to support an imposed vertical dead load of 500,000 ton. In this case load on the pile system is 29.4 t/pile. This load is alright for the friction piles with a length of about 30 m. *However, it is impossible to place 17,000 piles in a SMALL 90,000 sq.meter space. So, the designer will reduce the pile number to, say, 10,000. Now, the load becomes a large 50 t/m2. Therefore, the vertical load cannot be sustained by friction piles.*

I believe this structure is impossible to build without a bedrock at, say, (GL- 50m). Burj Khalifa is built on friction piles driven into a very very hard soil. Bangladesh lacks that kind of soil.


----------



## TopCat

bluesky said:


> You did not send an area PLAN of the 142 storied structure. What is the total area of this structure? Is its floor area 300mx300m=90,000 sq.meter? Total vertical load, known as Dead Load (D.L) may be 500,000 ton for a tall building. The vertical load in this case is a staggering 5.5 t/m2. It is too big.
> 
> At least 17,000 piles are required to support an imposed vertical dead load of 500,000 ton. In this case load on the pile system is 29.4 t/pile. This load is alright for the friction piles with a length of about 30 m. *However, it is impossible to place 17,000 piles in a SMALL 90,000 sq.meter space. *
> 
> So, I ask what is the actual project area in sq. meter? This is the reason I wanted you to send the area PLAN of the main complex that the KPC group will build. I believe this structure is impossible to build because there is no bedrock at, say, (GL- 50m). Burj Khalifa is built on friction piles driven into a very very hard soil. Bangladesh lacks that kind of soil.



Totla area of the project is 60 acre which will accommodate one stadium, one conventions center, few tall building including the 142 storyed one. I dont have any other details design which is irrelevant till now.
It will be a steel structure instead of RCC.

you should check with Shanghai soil which is nothing but a swamp.

For tall building managing lateral force is far more critical than vertical force.


----------



## Major d1

সব কিছু দিয়া দে। পরে ভিক্ষা করে খাবি।


----------



## kaykay

Mohammed Khaled said:


> If only they got new techs instead of basing it on coal power. Like convert garbage methane and use that for electricity generation... It would have been far more environment friendly and far more efficient.


But that can't be done on a larger scale.....We have many such plants but they are smaller and less efficient. In short, that can't be alternative to this.


----------



## Species

punit said:


> hindu coal is inferior !



Coal have no religion, dumbass!


----------



## bluesky

punit said:


> hindu coal is inferior !



What are you talking about? It is not Hindu coal, it is Indian coal that has 20 to 40% of sulphur as well as other harmful substances. Indian coal has already creating problem in BD. The brick fields use this inferior coal. Co2, CO, NOx and many other toxic materials are emitted by the low quality Indian coal. These emissions are harming the Himalaya. There are three groups of glacier throughout the world. Arctic, Antarctic and Himalaya. India's use of low quality coal is helping the Himalayan glaciers to melt down. China is also responsible for this ecology harm.

BD should stop the practice of importing Assam coal when coal is imported for Rampal.


----------



## footmarks

It is a trade off between low cost production with higher pollution and high cost of production with relatively lower pollution. Either you produce cheap and make electricity available at low rates to users, or you use highest quality coal and produce electricity that will either be sold at subsidized rates (read loss) or electricity bills will go up. take your decision.


----------



## third eye

oprih said:


> That's understandable, anything that comes out of india is of low quality.



Post reported

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

kaykay said:


> But that can't be done on a larger scale.....We have many such plants but they are smaller and less efficient. In short, that can't be alternative to this.


a project like that has been setup in 1988... it produces 23 megawatt... enough to power homes in that area. and it has been seen as quite efficient. even german scientist have researched on it and was it not for the drive towards renewable energy... i bet germany would have adopted it


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Species said:


> Since India holds 50% ownership of the power plant, they are fearing that coal may be imported from India.


50% owned means 50% profitability will be shared... whatever keeps the plants profitable would be good for India companies.......


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> For tall building managing lateral force is far more critical than vertical force.


When even a direct vertical load cannot be sustained by the soil-pile system how do you expect a large sway either by earthquake or wind can be sustained? Do you understand that the swaying will cause not only the superstructure to DEFLECT, it will also put a very large pressure on the piles at the other side of the structure during the process. 

I calculated on the basis of only Dead Load and did not even consider vertical Live Loads on each of the floors. Do you remember there was a big generator on top Rana Plaza that caused the collapse of the structure. This imposed generator load and others like this is called Live Load. Then there is Lateral Loads due to earthquake and wind blowing.

If a structure is not even sustained by only the vertical dead load, how do you expect a miracle with a large lateral load? Lateral load is too large because, simply speaking. it is calculated by multiplying the surface area of one side with the velocity of wind. In case of a 142 storied building the lateral pressure will be too large, it seems. The steel structure may be built strong with steel structure, but the heavy vertical pressure caused by the lateral force cannot probably sustained by the piles in a week soil without a bedrock underneath.

900,000 sq.m in my previous post is just more than 22 Acres. Do not you think it is too large for that KPC project? It is just over 1/3rd of the entire area of 60 Acres. How do you think a Stadium will be built there when KPC takes away 22 Acres of land?


----------



## Hellfire

@TopCat read all the statements and references. You are giving me data which is older. Anyways, it was not even the point. 

Why dont you give me data of 1988 , a big zero?

Don't give me staistically insignificant data. This is the classical case of Berkson Bias.

Post when you have some sensible and current information and can get a p value less than 0.05. Now go figure.


----------



## Species

AnnoyingOrange said:


> 50% owned means 50% profitability will be shared... whatever keeps the plants profitable would be good for India companies.......



I found this: http://rtn.asia/d-r/22357/coal-india-talks-export-bangladesh-beat-slowdown


----------



## TopCat

hellfire said:


> @TopCat read all the statements and references. You are giving me data which is older. Anyways, it was not even the point.
> 
> Why dont you give me data of 1988 , a big zero?
> 
> Don't give me staistically insignificant data. This is the classical case of Berkson Bias.
> 
> Post when you have some sensible and current information and can get a p value less than 0.05. Now go figure.



You were given hard rock data. Do your own calculation.
Thats the data of exact number. No fuss nothing. If you cant digest it then its your problem.
The data is given 1998 till 2008. Thats not enough? Current data should be even better because of HIV medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

TopCat said:


> You were given hard rock data. Do your own calculation.
> Thats the data of exact number. No fuss nothing. If you cant digest it then its your problem.
> The data is given 1998 till 2008. Thats not enough? Current data should be even better because of HIV medicine.




Actually, I owe you an apology.

Please accept my apology as you are right but not on the data. I just accessed the most current report for prevalence in Bangladesh, it is less than 0.1% indeed and for Nepal 0.5%.

My apologies once again.

@Nilgiri I was wrong, @TopCat is right and so were you. <0.1% prevalence is the latest data as per 2015 data which I accessed for Bangladesh.

But the question directed @kobiraaz still remains unanswered, which was my original query.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

bluesky said:


> When even a direct vertical load cannot be sustained by the soil-pile system how do you expect a large sway either by earthquake or wind can be sustained? Do you understand that the swaying will cause not only the superstructure to DEFLECT, it will also put a very large pressure on the piles at the other side of the structure during the process.
> 
> I calculated on the basis of only Dead Load and did not even consider vertical Live Loads on each of the floors. Do you remember there was a big generator on top Rana Plaza that caused the collapse of the structure. This imposed generator load and others like this is called Live Load. Then there is Lateral Loads due to earthquake and wind blowing.
> 
> If a structure is not even sustained by only the vertical dead load, how do you expect a miracle with a large lateral load? Lateral load is too large because, simply speaking. it is calculated by multiplying the surface area of one side with the velocity of wind. In case of a 142 storied building the lateral pressure will be too large, it seems. The steel structure may be built strong with steel structure, but the heavy vertical pressure caused by the lateral force cannot probably sustained by the piles in a week soil without a bedrock underneath.
> 
> 900,000 sq.m in my previous post is just more than 22 Acres. Do not you think it is too large for that KPC project? It is just over 1/3rd of the entire area of 60 Acres. How do you think a Stadium will be built there when KPC takes away 22 Acres of land?



Well KPC will build the stadium as well. Total land given to KPC is 60 acre out of 100 acre they demanded. KPC could only justify 60 acre for the project.

Regarding the force calculation, you are too simplistic. As I am not a civil engineer my knowledge on soil is very shallow. So what you are saying about the dead weight is probably correct but the weight will be far less when they build it with steel instead of concrete. Concrete does not have tensile and sheer strength (which is achieved by rods inside turning to RCC) so it requires a lot of material which increases the load. Steel can take both compressive and tensile load.

The lateral force is important as for that tall building will generate huge torque at the base right above the ground where the structure will require huge tensile strength otherwise building will just crack and break down like trees instead of going underground vertically.

Anyways let's leave it to the engineers who are expert in tall buildings. I just gave you whatever my little knowledge I gained from mechanical engineering.


----------



## Michael Corleone

HMO makes all high rises in todays world... they are the pioneers of modern highrises... hell even fazlur khan worked for them... i feel something shady is going on... i dont think this company has the experience, manpower and expertise to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> Well KPC will build the stadium as well. Total land given to KPC is 60 acre out of 100 acre they demanded. KPC could only justify 60 acre for the project.
> 
> Regarding the force calculation, you are too simplistic. As I am not a civil engineer my knowledge on soil is very shallow. So what you are saying about the dead weight is probably correct but the weight will be far less when they build it with steel instead of concrete. Concrete does not have tensile and sheer strength (which is achieved by rods inside turning to RCC) so it requires a lot of material which increases the load. Steel can take both compressive and tensile load.
> 
> The lateral force is important as for that tall building will generate huge torque at the base right above the ground where the structure will require huge tensile strength otherwise building will just crack and break down like trees instead of going underground vertically.
> 
> Anyways let's leave it to the engineers who are expert in tall buildings. I just gave you whatever my little knowledge I gained from mechanical engineering.



you are talking either steel or concrete or RCC. But, this type of structure is designed and constructed as SRC or Steel Reinforced Concrete. The steel frame components such as beam and column are strengthened by poring concrete (RCC) around these. It is a composition of steel with shape like I or H, and RCC. It is called SRC.

Did I say lateral force is not important? Read my posts. I only said *when even a vertical dead load cannot be withstood how it is possible to withstand the lateral force? You have to understand a lateral force when acts on a vertical frame it creates also a downward pressure on the other side of the frame. Design engineers calculate this downward pressure to know the actual (temporary) pressure on the piles or soil.*

Another point, it is not that concrete has no shearing strength. It has and it is about 6.0 kg/cm2. Concrete has a large compression strength and steel has a very large tensile strength.


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> you are talking either steel or concrete or RCC. But, this type of structure is designed and constructed as SRC or Steel Reinforced Concrete. The steel frame components such as beam and column are strengthened by poring concrete (RCC) around these. It is a composition of steel with shape like I or H, and RCC. It is called SRC.
> 
> Did I say lateral force is not important? Read my posts. I only said *when even a vertical dead load cannot be withstood how it is possible to withstand the lateral force? You have to understand a lateral force when acts on a vertical frame it creates also a downward pressure on the other side of the frame. Design engineers calculate this downward pressure to know the actual (temporary) pressure on the piles or soil.*
> 
> Another point, it is not that concrete has no shearing strength. It has and it is about 6.0 kg/cm2. Concrete has a large compression strength and steel has a very large tensile strength.



Don't forget that you also have to drive piling all the way down to base rock. I don't know how deep the base-rock is in that area but could be hundreds of feet like the rest of Bangladesh. This could be quite expensive as well.


----------



## dray

kobiraaz said:


> And yet the Indians remain ungrateful



Bangladesh should be the last country to talk about "Ungratefulness".

Besides, *we are building the infrastructure in Bangladesh through our lucrative soft loans and grants, infrastructure that Bangladesh can also use for its benefit.*



~Phoenix~ said:


> *Hehe,we can also take some of these products as rent for using our roads...*



*We have already given $2 billion soft loan on very easy terms and minuscule interest rates, considering the inflation rates, you will pay less than the principal itself, $250 million of which has been converted to grant also (means you don't have to pay even the principal), all for building Bangladeshi roads and bridges that you so proudly call 'our' with an air of doing charity.

"Small minds can't see the big picture" - *has someone already given this quotation? If not, then I am giving it for Bangladeshis.

@Nilgiri @gslv mk3 @Abba_Dabba_Jabba You see, quotation market is highly competitive, most good things have already been said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Im posting here since BD is naturally the largest future economic partner for India in the immediate region:
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ess-south-asia-trade/articleshow/54009974.cms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: A truck is trundling its way to Delhi, making history along the way. In Gadar: Ek Prem Katha (2001), Sunny Deol's character had sung with enthusiasm about driving across the subcontinent through Amritsar, Lahore...
> 
> That's a road too far but our real life lorry is still important. It's carrying goods made for global retail chain Marks & Spencer, having left the Bangladeshi capital Dhaka on August 28 and set to reach Delhi on Monday. It will mark the start of an endeavour to create a seamless mega market comprising Bangladesh, Nepal, Bhutan and India (sorry Sunny, no Pakistan).
> 
> There is a clear cost and time advantage to through transport.
> 
> "We are expecting the freight cost to come down by 20% and transit time by three days due to this," said Nidhi Dua, India country manager for Marks & Spencer. "Earlier the Bangladeshi trucks had to be offloaded at the border and the goods shifted for onward journey into India in Indian trucks."
> 
> Apart from the delays, goods would get damaged as they were transferred between trucks besides making them vulnerable to the weather and pilferage. The pilot run of the Bangladeshi truck through customs-free borders is being monitored in real time thanks to an onboard chip. The template may be followed for all forms of such movement.
> 
> "This will help in seamless move ment of both goods as well as passenger vehicles across borders within the South Asian region," a senior customs official told ET. As part of the Motor Vehicles Agreement (MVA) signed among the countries cited above in June 2015, trucks can cross borders with just a cargo manifest and a document seeking temporary admission.
> 
> An electronic seal is affixed when a vehicle reaches the first land customs station in the destination country. The first truck is part of trials to help draw up protocols to facilitate trade while maintaining effective controls.
> 
> "We have been monitoring the truck's movement since it left Benapole, the Bangladesh checkpost near Petrapole," said the official cited above. "Customs duty on the goods would be paid in Delhi before they are released to the company."
> 
> The vehicle that's coming to Delhi via Kolkata will file a bill of entry at the Inland Customs Depot in Patparganj in the capital before it is cleared, the official said. The project is in partnership with the Asian Development Bank, which is supporting the project by helping to create better physical infrastructure in the four countries.
> 
> It's supporting over 30 priority road projects with a total estimated cost of over $8 billion. The opening up is expected to help boost development of the northeast as the transport corridor runs through that region.
> 
> A World Bank study expects South Asian intra-regional trade as a whole to rise 60% thanks to the agreement. Marks & Spencer sees trade between Bangladesh and India growing thanks to the easing of transport rules. "Marks and Spencer brings in about 20 trucks of manufactured goods every month from Bangladesh," Dua said.
> 
> ==================================
> 
> No trolling please.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bilal9 @Anubis @Loki @BDforever @bongbang @Doyalbaba @Levina et al.\
> 
> @ebrahym This is what I was talking about in things India - Pakistan can also look at implementing to improve trade in current political framework.



Interesting... 

But one could go to Delhi from Dhaka bypassing Kolkata as it is out of the way - really.

500 or more miles out of the way - as a matter of fact...

And please come back to the topic guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riyad

Rain Man said:


> Bangladesh should be the last country to talk about "Ungratefulness".
> 
> Besides, *we are building the infrastructure in Bangladesh through our lucrative soft loans and grants, infrastructure that Bangladesh can also use for its benefit.*
> 
> 
> 
> *We have already given $2 billion soft loan on very easy terms and minuscule interest rates, considering the inflation rates, you will pay less than the principal itself, $250 million of which has been converted to grant also (means you don't have to pay even the principal), all for building Bangladeshi roads and bridges that you so proudly call 'our' with an air of doing charity.
> 
> "Small minds can't see the big picture" - *has someone already said this quotation? If not, then I am saying it for Bangladeshis.
> 
> @Nilgiri @gslv mk3 @Abba_Dabba_Jabba You see, quotation market is highly competitive, most good things have already been said.



India has not been a development partner of Bangladesh until recently. Even then most loans are given in projects which benefit India to carry goods from India to IONE. Bangladesh is using some Indian funds in Padma bridge also but the biggest contributors in infrastructural development have been Japan and China so far.


----------



## ThaniOruvan

Riyad said:


> India has not been a development partner of Bangladesh until recently. Even then most loans are given in projects which benefit India to carry goods from India to IONE. Bangladesh is using some Indian funds in Padma bridge also but the biggest contributors in infrastructural development have been Japan and China so far.



Are Bangladeshis not allowed to use the projects funded or implemented by India ? I am sure it benefits Bangladeshis more. There is no f*****g reason for BDs to hate India. India is only helping BD except that many BDs don't have the IQ to see the larger picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Riyad said:


> India has not been a development partner of Bangladesh until recently. Even then most loans are given in projects which benefit India to carry goods from India to IONE. Bangladesh is using some Indian funds in Padma bridge also but the biggest contributors in infrastructural development have been Japan and China so far.



Heard about CPEC? At least Pakistanis don't show such attitude towards a country building their infrastructure.



ThaniOruvan said:


> Are Bangladeshis not allowed to use the projects funded or implemented by India ? I am sure it benefits Bangladeshis more. There is no f*****g reason for BDs to hate India. India is only helping BD except that many BDs don't have the IQ to see the larger picture.



As if they don't want it, and we are doing it forcefully. Every country wants foreign investments unless they are absolutely dumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Don't forget that you also have to drive piling all the way down to base rock. I don't know how deep the base-rock is in that area but could be hundreds of feet like the rest of Bangladesh. This could be quite expensive as well.


Burn khalifa foundation has no base rock underneath. Pure sand. To solve the problem engineers drilled and filled reinforced concrete as long as the tower to prevent it from tipping off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...et-to-approve-yet-another-4-lane-road-project
Published : 05 Sep 2016, 23:49:46
*ECNEC set to approve yet another 4-lane road project*
Elenga-Rangpur connectivity to cost Tk 118.81b
FHM Humayan Kabir


The government is likely to approve Bangladesh's largest road development project, the Elenga-Rangpur 4-lane, at a cost of Tk 118.81 billion, officials said Monday.

Planning Commission (PC) officials said it would place the Elenga-Hatikumrul-Rangpur road upgradation project before the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) today (Tuesday) for approval.

*The project implementing agency- the Roads and Highways Department (RHD)-would develop the existing 190.40km highway into a 4-lane one with the financial support from the Asian Development Bank (ADB).*

The ADB will finance the project from the regional fund called-South Asia Sub-regional Economic Cooperation (SASEC).

According to the project proposal, the ADB will provide Tk 93.40 billion from the SASEC fund while the government will make available the remaining portion of the projected expenditure. Meanwhile, the PC has asked the Ministry of Road Transport and Bridges (MoRT&B) to justify cost of the proposed Elenga-Hatikumrul-Rangpur 4-lane road project as it has found the cost abnormally high, compared to that of identical projects, officials said.

Earlier a few months back, the RHD sent the project proposal to the PC with a cost of Tk 124.91 billion for getting its approval.

After scrutiny of the project, the Project Evaluation Committee of the PC asked the MoRT&B to rationalise the cost. Then the RHD recast the project proposal cutting the cost by Tk 6.1 billion to Tk 118.81 billion.

*Meanwhile, the RHD is now upgrading the existing 70-kilometre Joydevpur (Gazipur)-Elenga road to a four-lane one.*

*In April 2013, the government approved the Tk 27.88 billion project for upgrading the existing 70-km road from Joydebpur (Gazipur) to Elenga (Tangail) to ensure smooth communication between Dhaka and the country's northern and north-western regions.*

A RHD official said they will have to acquire a large stretch of land for widening the road up to northern Bangladesh. The RHD will also need substantial volume of funds for that propose.

Besides, a portion of funds from this project would be diverted to the currently ongoing Joydevpur-Elenga 4-lane road as the latter project needs more funds, he added.
@Bilal9 @UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> But one could go to Delhi from Dhaka bypassing Kolkata as it is out of the way - really.



Small steps friend. Let something start and then it will bloom and take a nature of its own....and when it comes to economics, its always efficiency that gets rewarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


> *We have already given $2 billion soft loan on very easy terms and minuscule interest rates, considering the inflation rates, you will pay less than the principal itself, $250 million of which has been converted to grant also (means you don't have to pay even the principal), all for building Bangladeshi roads and bridges that you so proudly call 'our' with an air of doing charity.
> 
> "Small minds can't see the big picture" - *has someone already given this quotation? If not, then I am giving it for Bangladeshis.
> 
> @Nilgiri @gslv mk3 @Abba_Dabba_Jabba You see, quotation market is highly competitive, most good things have already been said.



SHW understands the basic quid pro quo a lot better than the majority of BD riffraff posting in this subforum. It will stay that way for a long time too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...esh-for-fuel-exports/articleshow/54035688.cms

Prepare yourselves....butthurt incoming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

And indian NE people who are seeing independence will find these fuel trucks and vessels as easy target. Not to mention potential environmental disaster. awami league should be hold responsible for any mishap inside Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

kobiraaz said:


> The Truckers should be monitored. They are a significant source of HIV infection. The last thing it needs is cross border transmission. The truckers should always be preferably a Bangladeshi


I think, the trucks coming back from India should be disinfected before even they sets foot in BD. What is the current GoB position, I do not know. Can someone check and hilite this?



kobiraaz said:


> The truck that reached Delhi belonged to a Bangladeshi company with Allahu seal in its front. I don't think it was given to an Indian driver.


Allahu or what, do you think a truck driver from BD would know the route to Delhi? There are certainly Indian drivers for the Indian portion.


----------



## bongbang

Why Indians are so much exited with the event that BD truck moving straight to Delhi? Its like 5-6 threads opened. 2 truck drivers one named Mohamed and another one Islam from BD driven on Indian roads. What next?



> Drivers of the truck - Motiur Islam (32) and Md Rasel (28) - were enthusiastic over their first visit to India.
> “It is a proud moment for us. I enjoyed driving on the India roads,” said Rasel. Motiur, who could barely speak in Hindi, was happy to be part of this historic event.
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-re...amless-south-asia-trade.447726/#ixzz4JWuDcBxG


----------



## Aung Zaya

Doyalbaba said:


> 7.20-km eight-lane highway project


7.2km high way...? something wrong...? :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

farhan_9909 said:


> Yes but not implemented but expect in recent future maybe before election



What do you mean "not implemented" ?

So they didn't add 500 billion rs in the GDP? But that's a very miniscule amount for rebasing. Adding $5 billion won't make much difference anyways. So if our GDP is only off by $5 billion, why even bother 'rebasing' it since it's pretty accurate overall?

What am I missing here?

Also, does census have anything to do with accurate economic data? May be they want to do census first?


----------



## bluesky

Aung Zaya said:


> 7.2km high way...? something wrong...? :O


Why do you think so? It is not a express way. A highway can be 2km. it can also be 200 km or longer. By the way, I have read most roads in Rangoon stops either at a Pagoda or a canal. People have to be on foot through the Pagodas and cross the canals on foot. Is it true?


----------



## Aung Zaya

bluesky said:


> Why do you think so? It is not a express way. A highway can be 2km. it can also be 200 km or longer. By the way, I have read most roads in Rangoon stops either at a Pagoda or a canal. People have to be on foot through the Pagodas and cross the canals on foot. Is it true?


nope.. lol may be wrong with Bagan...  no canals in YGN plus we dont have such many Pagodas as u said...


----------



## gslv mk3

Aung Zaya said:


> 7.2km high way...? something wrong...? :O



What else do you expect? It is Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

gslv mk3 said:


> What else do you expect? It is Bangladesh.


i expected it like Roads in Nay Pyi Taw...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

The cabinet committee on purchase yesterday approved the proposal to award the Tk 291-crore project of supervising the construction work of Karnaphuli tunnel to a multinational joint venture.

The company led by SMEC International Private Ltd, Australia would review and supervise the design and construction work of the tunnel, according to the proposal of the Bridges Division.

Among the three companies that were able to meet the criteria, the Australian firm got the highest score in the technical evaluation but the lowest in financial assessment.

However, the job went to the company, as it got the highest score combinedly.

On November 24, 2015, the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council approved the much-hyped Tk 8,446.64-crore multilane road tunnel project under the river.

Of the amount, China will provide Tk 4,799 crore or $705 million. The Chinese government has nominated China Communication Construction Company for the construction work.

In June last year, the cabinet committee on economic affairs gave its consent to awarding the job to the company.

The construction work of Karnaphuli tunnel will begin soon, Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader told parliament on June 30.

“After signing a credit agreement with the Chinese government, the project is expected to be completed by 2020,” Quader said.

A commercial agreement was signed with the Chinese company last year, but no loan agreement has yet been signed.

The construction work of the tunnel may start in October during the visit of the Chinese president to Bangladesh, the Bridges Division official said.

The tunnel, which will be the first-of-its-kind in Bangladesh, would improve the Dhaka-Chittagong-Cox's Bazar road network. It can later be linked to the planned Asian highway network, enabling road links with Myanmar and India.

The tunnel would significantly facilitate transit traffic, relieve the existing bridges of traffic pressure and promote regional economic growth, according to a government study.

The cost of building the Karnaphuli tunnel would be $103.67 million per kilometre, according to the proposal sent in by China Communication in February, which was verified by three independent consultants, according to the Bridges Division.

Canada's Ottawa Tunnel cost $143.50 million per kilometre, Japan's Tokyo Bay Aqua-Line $361 million and China's Yantai-Dalian Tunnel $146 million.

http://www.thedailystar.net/business/multinational-jv-oversee-building-karnaphuli-tunnel-1282342

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

@Nilgiri was asking for a billion dollar project in some other thread. So, how about this new billion dollar* project?


----------



## Michael Corleone

is it a tunnel that goes through the river or a tunnel through a hill nearby?


----------



## Roybot

SMEC is full of Indians, watch out for RAW agents


----------



## bluesky

Mohammed Khaled said:


> is it a tunnel that goes through the river or a tunnel through a hill nearby?


I heard the tunnel will cross the river. The tunnel top will be a few meter below the river bed (soil) of Karnafuli. Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2016/09/07/45077/Curbing-reverse-remittance-flow
Published : 07 Sep 2016, 23:57:29
*Curbing reverse remittance flow*
News Analysis
Shahiduzzaman Khan


Although the inward remittances flow increased by nearly 18 per cent in August from that of the previous month and stood at $1.18 billion, it is not considered satisfactory in comparison to that of the previous year.

According to an FE report this week, the inflow of remittances is showing a declining trend in various countries, including Bangladesh, mainly due to the ongoing economic recession in different parts of the world. Lower prices of fuel oils squeezed the development activities in the Middle-East countries. Bangladesh has been hit hard by the ongoing slump there.

On the other hand, there has been a large outflow of reverse remittances from Bangladesh to some neighbouring countries. Very recently, the Centre for Policy Dialogue, a local think tank, suggested that the government should form a committee to investigate the large remittance outflows to India.
*
Bangladesh is, according to reports, now the fifth largest remittance source for India, with around $3.7 billion sent in 2013. It is expected to rise further in the coming years. Unofficial figures say the remittances being sent by the Indian, Sri Lankan and Pakistani experts and technicians have already crossed the $4.0 billion-mark.*

*The total number of foreign workers in Bangladesh is estimated at 500,000. The number of foreign technicians in the garment sector now stands at more than 19,000 -- the majority of whom are Indians. This gives a disconcerting signal to the country's volatile job market. Most of them work in readymade garment (RMG), textile units and non-government organisations (NGOs), often without proper permissions and documentations.

Some time back, Finance Minister AMA Muhith expressed his concern over remittance outflow to the tune of $4.0 billion a year. The government is really 'worried', he was quoted as saying. Such a large amount of outward remittance tends to affect the country's current account balance.*

With the economy growing and diversifying, the demand for employment in the high skill category has increased. The gaps in the country's human resource development efforts and the brain drain have induced employment of foreigners in the skill-intensive professions.

For employment of the expatriates, there are standard procedures for registration in the host country with work permits being issued to them for a stated period which can be extended periodically. Questions have, however, arisen whether such procedures are followed here or not. Taking advantage of the lax monitoring, many are reportedly working here without authorisation.

*Many foreign experts, according to reports, are taking jobs in Bangladesh through some overseas companies, non-government organisations (NGOs) and other businesses. Such experts are gainfully employed in lucrative jobs here, earn hefty amounts of money and remit a large sum of their earnings here to their host countries.*

The government does not, in fact, have a strict policy on foreign expatriates or a sound mechanism to control them. It is not otherwise possible to do it just because of the fact that the country's administrative capabilities are weak and the corruption is allegedly widespread.

*There are allegations that a large number of foreigners employed in Bangladesh do not do any specialised job but ordinary administrative work for which there is no shortage of local candidates. Many foreign firms prefer to appoint an Indian or Sri Lankan as an administrative assistant or a junior level officer instead of local ones.*

In fact, no job is offered to a foreigner when a candidate with proper qualifications that the job demands is available in most of the developed countries in the world. However, there are always exceptions for highly qualified jobs. In such cases, foreigners are preferred. Any foreigners can apply, and the best ones are given the jobs as per law of the land.
*
Bangladesh can otherwise streamline its job market by careful planning and introducing 'Residence Permit' for foreigners. For example, if an Indian company needs a junior officer, let it bring him from India with proper documents indicating that he is an Indian citizen and the company needs the person for a particular skill that he or she possesses. The company should not bring and hire someone from other countries, say Singapore or Pakistan, when such a skilled person is available in Bangladesh.*

There is no denying the fact that a foreign company has a right to bring and employ people from the mother country, but employing a person from a third country must not be allowed. In this way, the country can obtain many attractive and well-paid jobs for its citizens.

Hiring foreign workers in Bangladesh in a disciplined manner is an utmost necessity for protecting the country's job market for the local people. The economy can hardly afford to offer jobs to foreigners when the local people are scrambling for the same day and night.

In this context, a thorough survey to prepare a reliable, updated data base on the state of foreigners in the country should be made. The concerned authorities should investigate how such large sums of foreign exchange are flowing out of the country.

The government does need to initiate necessary steps to curb reverse remittance flow, deal with the issue of hiring foreigners properly and develop skilled human resources for their substitution.

szkhanfe@gmail.com


----------



## kobiraaz

One of friend thinks Having foreign workers is one type of Advertisement for the companies in questions. They want to take a Multinational facade as such like to offer Job to non Bangladeshis.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Identification is the first step of solving the problem.This reverse remittance outflow only gaining media attention recently.I hope Govt. take necessary steps to curtail this problem rapidly. Four billion dollar is a huge sum of money for a country like BD..


----------



## bluesky

People will not like my response. A King went to the interior of his country where the heat was unbearable. He asked his local assistants about the reason who replied, "Badshah Salamat, it is time for the mangoes to ripen, so it is hot." Badshah thought over it and concluded that it is hot because the mangoes are ripening. So, he ordered to cut off all mango trees.

Remittance setback is similarly not because of the employment of Indian or other nationals. I have met two Pakistani Managers in a garment factory in Gazipur. These foreigners are EMPLOYABLE because they know their jobs too well, and whatever may be the reasons their employers do not find many BD experts like them. These foreigners work hard as the managers in their respective fields. We should not indulge in force reversing other people's Rizq given by Allah.

Our problem lies not with the foreign employees but with the slowing down of remittances from overseas. Hope, we will shortly get over this problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

This video shows proposed scenario and animation of how the sections will be dropped underwater (under riverbed).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> Im posting here since BD is naturally the largest future economic partner for India in the immediate region:
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ess-south-asia-trade/articleshow/54009974.cms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: A truck is trundling its way to Delhi, making history along the way. In Gadar: Ek Prem Katha (2001), Sunny Deol's character had sung with enthusiasm about driving across the subcontinent through Amritsar, Lahore...
> 
> That's a road too far but our real life lorry is still important. It's carrying goods made for global retail chain Marks & Spencer, having left the Bangladeshi capital Dhaka on August 28 and set to reach Delhi on Monday. It will mark the start of an endeavour to create a seamless mega market comprising Bangladesh, Nepal, Bhutan and India (sorry Sunny, no Pakistan).
> 
> There is a clear cost and time advantage to through transport.
> 
> "We are expecting the freight cost to come down by 20% and transit time by three days due to this," said Nidhi Dua, India country manager for Marks & Spencer. "Earlier the Bangladeshi trucks had to be offloaded at the border and the goods shifted for onward journey into India in Indian trucks."
> 
> Apart from the delays, goods would get damaged as they were transferred between trucks besides making them vulnerable to the weather and pilferage. The pilot run of the Bangladeshi truck through customs-free borders is being monitored in real time thanks to an onboard chip. The template may be followed for all forms of such movement.
> 
> "This will help in seamless move ment of both goods as well as passenger vehicles across borders within the South Asian region," a senior customs official told ET. As part of the Motor Vehicles Agreement (MVA) signed among the countries cited above in June 2015, trucks can cross borders with just a cargo manifest and a document seeking temporary admission.
> 
> An electronic seal is affixed when a vehicle reaches the first land customs station in the destination country. The first truck is part of trials to help draw up protocols to facilitate trade while maintaining effective controls.
> 
> "We have been monitoring the truck's movement since it left Benapole, the Bangladesh checkpost near Petrapole," said the official cited above. "Customs duty on the goods would be paid in Delhi before they are released to the company."
> 
> The vehicle that's coming to Delhi via Kolkata will file a bill of entry at the Inland Customs Depot in Patparganj in the capital before it is cleared, the official said. The project is in partnership with the Asian Development Bank, which is supporting the project by helping to create better physical infrastructure in the four countries.
> 
> It's supporting over 30 priority road projects with a total estimated cost of over $8 billion. The opening up is expected to help boost development of the northeast as the transport corridor runs through that region.
> 
> A World Bank study expects South Asian intra-regional trade as a whole to rise 60% thanks to the agreement. Marks & Spencer sees trade between Bangladesh and India growing thanks to the easing of transport rules. "Marks and Spencer brings in about 20 trucks of manufactured goods every month from Bangladesh," Dua said.
> 
> ==================================
> 
> No trolling please.
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @anant_s @Bilal9 @Anubis @Loki @BDforever @bongbang @Doyalbaba @Levina et al.\
> 
> @ebrahym This is what I was talking about in things India - Pakistan can also look at implementing to improve trade in current political framework.


Good to see the BBIN framework and agreements being implemented so swiftly, SAARC has been totally sidelined thanks to a certain cancer. 

This is how the region prospers, both BD and India are investing heavily in the development of its people no doubt much will be achieved by working together in such a manner going forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladeshi bus rules*
1. If less than half of your passengers are vomiting at any one time, you're not going fast enough.

2. Rickshaws, motorbikes, other buses, cars, animals and small children are a blight on gods green earth, and must be destroyed at all costs. 10 points for hitting any of the above

3. Horn

4. Suspension is for pussies, and maintenance is for girls.

5. Any object in front of you MUST be overtaken, regardless of oncoming traffic. It is your sworn obligation to god and country. Bonus points for blind corners.

6. More Horn

7. If you arrive at a blind corner and have somehow failed to find another vehicle to overtake, you are a disgrace to your country, your fellow bus drivers, your father, his father, Cox's Bazar, god, and all of humanity. Taking the corner on the wrong side of the road whilst loudly honking your horn is the least you can do to attempt redemption.

8. HORN!!!

9. Don't stop to let passengers on or off. Slow down slightly, and speed up just before they grab the door handle. You are a soldier in the war on obesity.

10. Horn.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> This video shows proposed scenario and animation of how the sections will be dropped underwater (under riverbed).



All the best on this project. Any videos of the concept available?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> All the best on this project. Any videos of the concept available?



No - too early in the project phase. I'm sure someone is working on an animation.

But from what I've seen, the tunnel sections will be dropped from heavy barges on to the sunken river bed section by section and then covered over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://www.thedailystar.net/business/60b-export-target-achievable-1280173
12:00 AM, September 04, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, September 04, 2016
*$60b export target achievable*
*Exporters say they need policy support*
Star Business Report 


Exporters are positive they would be able to achieve the goal to export goods worth $60 billion by 2021, if the government gives them proper policy and financial support.

Of Bangladesh's $60 billion export target for its 50th independence anniversary, $50 billion will be from apparel items.

However, exporters said they have to face several challenges every day. They urged the government to facilitate non-traditional export goods to widen the export basket and help explore new destinations.

They spoke at a roundtable on 'hindrances to export and ways of overcoming the challenges' jointly organised by Prothom Alo and Crown Cement at the newspaper's office in Dhaka. Prothom Alo Associate Editor Abdul Kaium moderated the discussion.

Export Promotion Bureau has been conducting a study on products and market diversification to increase the country's overall shipments, said Mafruha Sultana, vice-chairman of EPB.

“We have the potential and we can achieve the export target.”

The EPB will formally launch the findings of the study soon, she added.


The EPB is also conducting a study on how to increase the export of pharmaceuticals, jute and jute goods and leather and leather goods as these are promising sectors after garments.

The bicycle industry also has potential; Chinese bicycle exports to the EU face more than 60 percent duty whereas Bangladesh enjoys zero-duty benefit, said Shubhashish Bose, director general of the WTO Cell under the commerce ministry.

Another important sector is shipbuilding. Bangladesh began exporting ships to many countries and 30 ships are ready to go to India soon, Bose added.

The amount for the Export Development Fund should be increased because many entrepreneurs have been receiving loans from foreign funds at lower interest rates, as the local banks charge a higher rate.

“We also need to improve the skills of the workers for higher productivity. We need to brand our goods for the international markets,” he said. For example, Bangladesh has clothing brands like Yellow and Cats Eye, he added.

Bangladesh lacks a skilled workforce in fashion and design, although Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association has been running a university on this subject.

The leather industry in West Bengal, India has grown because it hired a good number of fashion designers from Italy, said Bose.

Product diversification is necessary as Bangladesh's export base is largely concentrated on only six, out of 721 exported items. The contribution of garments is more than 82 percent to national export earnings in a year, he said. Moreover, markets should also be diversified as 54.6 percent of Bangladesh's products are shipped to only the EU countries.

Bangladesh exported 6.9 billion units of goods last fiscal year, up from 6.6 billion units in the previous year, he said.

The export price increased only 9.77 percent last fiscal year compared to the previous year, he added.

“As a measure of market diversification, we can send goods to the South African nations and Latin America,” he said.

Siddiqur Rahman, president of BGMEA, said new entrepreneurs are discouraged from setting up industrial units for higher bank interest rates.

The miserable condition of the Dhaka-Chittagong highway that is used to transport export goods is also another hindrance, he added.

It should usually take four hours to go from Dhaka to Chittagong Port, but it is takes more than 16 hours, he said. “As a result, many exporters have to send goods via expensive air shipments.”

Another major challenge is a scarcity of energy in the industrial units. “Although, the supply of electricity improved a bit recently, the gas pressure in the units did not improve at all.”

The cost of doing business is increasing for several reasons, but at the same time, the source tax went up to 0.60 percent and corporate tax to 20 percent. “Corporate tax should be reduced to the previous level of 10 percent for the garments sector.”

“It is true that we have very good prospects, but we need to improve the capacity of our units and skills of the workers,” he said.

Currently, Bangladesh has 35 green garment factories and 150 are about to obtain green certifications.

Bangladesh has five platinum rated world class garment factories, he said.

Rahman expects remediation work on all 2,200 garment factories, inspected by the Accord and Alliance, two foreign factory inspecting agencies, will be completed by June next year.

The Indian government recently announced some financial packages for the garment makers so that they can grab a bigger market share of the global apparel market. India targets to export goods worth an additional $30 billion by the end of 2018, he said.

Mir Nasir Hossain, a former president of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry, said jute, shipbuilding and services sector should be given cash incentives to boost their export performance.

“We need uninterrupted, quality electricity at affordable prices for higher growth of exports,” Hossain said. “The curricula of the universities should also be need based.”

For a lack of expertise in the apparel sector, foreigners are taking away $5 billion a year in salaries and allowances, which is nearly 12 percent of the national export, he added.

Only local company Pran is known internationally, especially in India, for its branding efforts, he said.

The negotiation skills of Bangladeshi bureaucrats are low because the trained officials are not posted in one ministry for long, he added.

For example, 28 officials of the commerce ministry received training for 10 months at the WTO headquarters in Geneva; but after one year, only two officials were seen in the commerce ministry, as the rest were posted in the jute and fisheries ministries, he said.

Habibur Rahman Molla, executive director of Crown Cement, said his company exported cement worth $50 million to India, Myanmar and Nepal in the last few years.

Crown Cement that began its operations in 1996 produces 6,000 tonnes of cement a day; an additional 4,000 tonnes would be produced from next July, he said.

Fazlul Hoque, a former president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said the export of goods worth an additional $22 billion is possible in the next five years if the government gives policy support.

Abdul Barik Khan, secretary of Bangladesh Jute Mills Association, demanded increasing financial support for the jute and jute goods sector, as this sector has higher export potential.

“This sector needs new machinery and trained manpower.”

Abdus Salam Murshedy, president of Exporters Association of Bangladesh, suggested the government develop at least 10 special economic zones in the next two years, so that entrepreneurs can set up factories there.

The government should encourage the small and medium garment factories, as those play a vital role in supplying raw materials and accessories to the bigger factories, he said.

Mohammad Hatem, a former vice-president of BKMEA, said the Accord and Alliance are not following the common building inspection standards in some cases; they are following their own standards.

Zakir Hossain, business editor of Bangla daily Samakal, also spoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

It's achievable, even if it is ambitious. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://www.banglanews24.com/daily-chittagong/news/516783/
*আগামী মাসে কর্ণফুলী টানেলের ভিত্তিপ্রস্তর স্থাপন *
সিনিয়র করেসপন্ডেন্ট | বাংলানিউজটোয়েন্টিফোর.কম
আপডেট: ২০১৬-০৯-০৮ ৬:৪৪:১৮ পিএম
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to Google+Share to PinterestShare to LinkedIn



*চট্টগ্রাম:* আগামী মাসেই কর্ণফুলী নদীর তলদেশে টানেল নির্মাণ কাজের ভিত্তিপ্রস্তর স্থাপন করা হবে বলে জানিয়েছেন সড়ক পরিবহন ও সেতুমন্ত্রী ওবায়দুল কাদের।

বৃহস্পতিবার দুপুরে নগরীর সিটি গেইট এলাকায় মহাসড়কে বিআরটিএ’র ভ্রাম্যমাণ আদালত পরিদর্শনে এসে সংবাদিকদের একথা জানান মন্ত্রী।


*তিনি জানান, আগামী মাসে চিনের প্রধানমন্ত্রী ও বাংলাদেশের প্রধানমন্ত্রী যৌথভাবে কর্ণফুলী টানেল নির্মাণের ভিত্তিপ্রস্তর স্থাপনের মাধ্যমে কাজের শুভ সূচনা হবে। সেকারণেই সংশ্লিষ্ট সকল পক্ষকে নিয়ে মতবিনিময় করতে চট্টগ্রাম এসেছেন।*

টানেল নির্মাণ করতে গিয়ে যাতে কোন সংস্থার সঙ্গে কোন ধরনের সমস্যা না থাকে সেজন্য সমন্বয় সভা করা হয়েছে জানিয়ে তিনি বলেন, বৈঠকে নৌ-বাহিনীর প্রধান, চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর চেয়ারম্যান, সিডিএ চেয়ারম্যানসহ অন্যান্য সংস্থার প্রতিবিধিরা উপস্থিত ছিলেন। তিনি বলেন, কোন সংস্থার সাথে যাতে কোন সমস্যা না থাকে তা সমাধান করেছি।

চিনের প্রধানমন্ত্রী চট্টগ্রাম না এসে ঢাকা থেকে ভিডিও কনফান্সের মাধ্যমেও কাজের উদ্বোধন করতে পারেন উল্লেখ করে মন্ত্রী বলেন, চিনের প্রধানমন্ত্রী ১০ থেকে ১৫ অক্টোরের মধ্যে আসতে পারেন। তবে তিনি খুবই ব্যাস্ত সময় কাটাবেন। ফলে তিনি ভিডিও কনফান্সে’র মাধ্যমেও উদ্বোধন করতে পারেন। যেমন ভারতের প্রধানমন্ত্রী নরেন্দ্র মোদি বিভিন্ন প্রকল্প ভিডিও কনফান্সের মাধ্যমে উদ্বোধন করেছিলেন।


*জিটুজি ভিত্তিতে কর্ণফুলী টানেল নির্মাণ হচ্ছে জানিয়ে ওবায়দুল কাদের বলেন, ৯ হাজার কোটি টাকার মধ্যে ৬ হাজার কোটি টাকা ঋণ দেবে চীন সরকার। এ মাসেই ঋণ চুক্তি হবে। ২০১৯ সালের মধ্যে নির্মাণ কাজ শেষ করার সম্ভাবনা রয়েছে।*

ঈদুল ফিতরের চেয়ে ঈদুল আযহায় ঘরমুখো মানুষের বাড়ি ফেরা নির্বিঘ্ন করা বড় চ্যালেঞ্জ মন্তব্য করে সড়ক পরিবহন ও সেতুমন্ত্রী বলেন, কারণ এসময় একদিকে রাস্তার পাশে পুশুর হাট বসে, অন্যদিকে পশুবাহী গাড়ি মহাসড়কে চলাচল করে। এসব গাড়ি ধীর গতিতে চলাচল করার কারণে যাটজন তৈরি হয়।

সড়কে শৃঙ্খলা না থাকার কারণেই যানজট সৃষ্টি হয় উল্লেখ করে মন্ত্রী বলেন, আমাদের ধৈয্য কম। তাই একটু দেরি হলেই উল্টোদিক দিয়ে চলাচল করে। এই মানসিকতার পরিবর্তন করতে হবে। আর এটা রাতারাতি করা সম্ভব নয়। ফলে সড়কে শৃঙ্খলা ফিরিয়ে আনাই এখন বড় চ্যালেঞ্জ।

বিশৃঙ্খলভাবে উন্নয়ন করলে তার সুফল জনগণ পাবে না উল্লেখ করে মন্ত্রী বলেন, কোন পথে গেলে সমস্যার সমাধান হবে তা চিন্তা-ভাবনা করেই কাজ করা উচিত।

‘বৈঠকে সিডিএ চেয়ারম্যানকে বলেছি ফ্লাইওভার না করে আগে রাস্তা ঠিক করেন। চট্টগ্রামে ফ্লাইওভার করার মতো পরিস্থিতি এখনো সৃষ্টি হয়নি। তাই মনোরেল বা মট্রোরেল করলেই যানজটের সমাধান হবে।’

চট্টগ্রামে এলিভেটেড এক্সপ্রেস করলে সমস্যা আরও বাড়বে বলে মনে করছেন মন্ত্রী ওবায়দুল কাদের।

বাংলাদেশ সময়: ১৮৪২ঘণ্টা, সেপ্টেম্বর ০৮, ২০১৬

_এমইউ/টিসি
@Species _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Work proceeding on Mouchak-Moghbazar flyover on the portion in front of FDC in Dhaka on Wednesday.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Tk 118 billion Elenga-Rangpur 4-lane highway project gets ECNEC green light*

* Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2016-09-06 20:39:11.0 BdST Updated: 2016-09-06 22:03:04.0 BdST*

*



*

*A Tk 118 billion project to upgrade the two-lane North-bound highway to Rangpur from Tangail's Elenga to a four-lane one has received government clearance.
*
The project was a longstanding demand of the people of the northern region and marks the beginning of Bangladesh’s contribution to the second phase of South Asia Sub-regional Economic Cooperation (SASEC) projects, government officials said.

The project will serve as a vital step towards upgrading of transport infrastructure with Nepal, India and Bhutan.

The “SASEC Road Link Project-11: Elenga-Hatikamrul-Rangpur Highway Four-Lane Upgradation” project received the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) nod at its weekly meeting in Dhaka's Sher-e-Bangla Nagar on Tuesday.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had chaired the meeting.

Briefing the press later, Planning Minister AKM Mustafa Kamal said that the Asian Development Bank would loan Tk 93.39 billion while the remaining Tk 25.41 billion would be provided by the government.

*Once completed, the project would ease communication between Dhaka and Rangpur, increase traffic movement along the route and make travels to India and Bhutan easy, he said.*

The minister said the project was being expedited for SASEC Corridors 4 and 9.

Currently, 12,000 to 19,000 vehicles ply daily between North Bengal and Dhaka, says the project proposal. The number is expected to shoot up to 43,000 by 2021.

The proposal states that the upgrading has been planned in anticipation of the surge in traffic movement along the road in the near future.

Separate lanes for slow-moving vehicles will be constructed along the highway under this project.

Flyovers will be built at three major points, and each of the flyovers will be more than 2.5 kilometers long.

Planning Division Secretary Tariqul Islam said the project would be completed through 11 packages. Total 32 bridges and 116 culverts will be built.

Including the one on Elenga-Rangpur highway, seven projects worth a total cost of Tk 128.94 billion were cleared by the ECNEC on Tuesday.

The six others are:

>> Meteorological radar development of Dhaka and Rangpur with more than Tk 2.08 billion.

>> Establishment of the Innovation and Entrepreneurs Development Academy at a cost of over Tk 2.29 billion.

>> Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation (BSCIC) electrical commodity production and establishment of light engineering industrial estate costing more than Tk 2.13 billion.

>> BSCIC industrial estate at Raozan with Tk 790 million.

>> Construction of link road from Sirajuddoula Road to Shah Amanat Bridge (Bakolia Access) with Tk 2.5 billion.

>> Re-Excavation of Bhodra and Salta rivers to solve water logging problems of Khulna district with Tk 760 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*IFC injects $175 million into Bangladesh power major Summit Group’s generation projects*

Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2016-09-09 00:51:44.0 BdST Updated: 2016-09-09 00:51:44.0 BdST






The fund comes from the IFC Emerging Asia Fund, an investment fund managed by IFC Asset Management Company, and EMA Power, a joint venture between Daelim Energy and Islamic Development Bank (IDB) Infrastructure Fund II.

With this investment, the Summit Group will install green-field electricity-generation plants, including a 500 MW dual-fuel combined-cycle power plant and a 150 MW heavy fuel oil-based power plant, to help address the country’s energy gap.

Chairman and Managing Director of Summit Group Mohammed Aziz Khan said the investment, via a newly set up Singapore company, Power International, is part of Summit Group’s plans for raising finance from international markets.

“The sizable capital raised from the premier investor group, led by IFC, shows the commitment that these investors have towards Summit Group and Bangladesh,” he was quoted as saying in an IFC statement on Thursday.

With its Singapore base and support from IFC, IFC Emerging Asia Fund, and EMA Power, Power International aims to attract future rounds of funding from international investors through private and public markets.

IFC Country Manager for Bangladesh Wendy Werner said the IFC, along with other co-investors, would help Summit Group add significant electricity-generation capacity to Bangladesh’s national grid.

“This is a positive signal to future developers and investors in the Bangladesh power sector.”

IFC previously financed Summit Group-related projects Khulna Power in 1999 and Bibiyana in 2015.

Chairman of EMA Power Stephen Vineburg said as an IDB member country, Bangladesh is a key market for us.

“We, along with IFC and IFC Emerging Asia Fund, are glad to be able to support the leading independent power producer in the country to step up to a new level with enhanced access to international capital markets.”

The representatives of all the groups met in a meeting in Dhaka on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Bilal9 said:


> *Bangladeshi bus rules*
> 1. If less than half of your passengers are vomiting at any one time, you're not going fast enough.
> 
> 2. Rickshaws, motorbikes, other buses, cars, animals and small children are a blight on gods green earth, and must be destroyed at all costs. 10 points for hitting any of the above
> 
> 3. Horn
> 
> 4. Suspension is for pussies, and maintenance is for girls.
> 
> 5. Any object in front of you MUST be overtaken, regardless of oncoming traffic. It is your sworn obligation to god and country. Bonus points for blind corners.
> 
> 6. More Horn
> 
> 7. If you arrive at a blind corner and have somehow failed to find another vehicle to overtake, you are a disgrace to your country, your fellow bus drivers, your father, his father, Cox's Bazar, god, and all of humanity. Taking the corner on the wrong side of the road whilst loudly honking your horn is the least you can do to attempt redemption.
> 
> 8. HORN!!!
> 
> 9. Don't stop to let passengers on or off. Slow down slightly, and speed up just before they grab the door handle. You are a soldier in the war on obesity.
> 
> 10. Horn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> *IFC injects $175 million into Bangladesh power major Summit Group’s generation projects*
> 
> Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com
> Published: 2016-09-09 00:51:44.0 BdST Updated: 2016-09-09 00:51:44.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fund comes from the IFC Emerging Asia Fund, an investment fund managed by IFC Asset Management Company, and EMA Power, a joint venture between Daelim Energy and Islamic Development Bank (IDB) Infrastructure Fund II.
> 
> With this investment, the Summit Group will install green-field electricity-generation plants, including a 500 MW dual-fuel combined-cycle power plant and a 150 MW heavy fuel oil-based power plant, to help address the country’s energy gap.
> 
> Chairman and Managing Director of Summit Group Mohammed Aziz Khan said the investment, via a newly set up Singapore company, Power International, is part of Summit Group’s plans for raising finance from international markets.
> 
> “The sizable capital raised from the premier investor group, led by IFC, shows the commitment that these investors have towards Summit Group and Bangladesh,” he was quoted as saying in an IFC statement on Thursday.
> 
> With its Singapore base and support from IFC, IFC Emerging Asia Fund, and EMA Power, Power International aims to attract future rounds of funding from international investors through private and public markets.
> 
> IFC Country Manager for Bangladesh Wendy Werner said the IFC, along with other co-investors, would help Summit Group add significant electricity-generation capacity to Bangladesh’s national grid.
> 
> “This is a positive signal to future developers and investors in the Bangladesh power sector.”
> 
> IFC previously financed Summit Group-related projects Khulna Power in 1999 and Bibiyana in 2015.
> 
> Chairman of EMA Power Stephen Vineburg said as an IDB member country, Bangladesh is a key market for us.
> 
> “We, along with IFC and IFC Emerging Asia Fund, are glad to be able to support the leading independent power producer in the country to step up to a new level with enhanced access to international capital markets.”
> 
> The representatives of all the groups met in a meeting in Dhaka on Wednesday.



Gov should upgrade existing public owned gas turbine power plants to combined cycle. If old power plants are overhauled and upgraded, we can easily add 500- 1000 MW to the national grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

--_---+++++------
*Tk 118 billion Elenga-Rangpur 4-lane highway project gets ECNEC green light*

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2016-09-06 20:39:11 BdST






*A Tk 118 billion project to upgrade the two-lane North-bound highway to Rangpur from Tangail's Elenga to a four-lane one has got the government clearance.*
The project was a longstanding demand of the people of the northern region and marks the beginning of Bangladesh’s contribution to the second phase of South Asia Subregional Economic Cooperation (SASEC) projects, government officials said.

The project will serve as a vital step towards upgrading of transport infrastructure with Nepal, India and Bhutan.

The “SASEC Road Link Project-11: Elenga-Hatikamrul-Rangpur Highway Four-Lane Upgradation” project received the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) nod at its weekly meeting in Dhaka's Sher-e-Bangla Nagar on Tuesday.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had chaired the meeting.

Briefing the press later, Planning Minister AKM Mustafa Kamal said that the Asian Development Bank would loan Tk 93.39 billion while the remaining Tk 25.41 billion would be provided by the government.

Once completed, the project would ease communication between Dhaka and Rangpur, increase traffic movement along the route and make travels to India and Bhutan easy, he said.

The minister said the project was being expedited for SASEC Corridors 4 and 9.

Currently, 12,000 to 19,000 vehicles ply daily between North Bengal and Dhaka, says the project proposal. The number is expected to shoot up to 43,000 by 2021.

The proposal states that the upgrading has been planned in anticipation of the surge in traffic movement along the road in the near future.

Separate lanes for slow-moving vehicles will be constructed along the highway under this project.

Flyovers will be built at three major points, and each of the flyovers will be more than 2.5 kilometres long.

Planning Division Secretary Tariqul Islam said the project would be completed through 11 packages. Total 32 bridges and 116 culverts will be built.

Including the one on Elenga-Rangpur highway, seven projects worth a total cost of Tk 128.94 billion were cleared by the ECNEC on Tuesday.

The six others are:

>> Meteorological radar development of Dhaka and Rangpur with more than Tk 2.08 billion.

>> Establishment of the Innovation and Entrepreneurs Development Academy at a cost of over Tk 2.29 billion.

>> Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation (BSCIC) electrical commodity production and establishment of light engineering industrial estate costing more than Tk 2.13 billion.

>> BSCIC industrial estate at Raozan with Tk 790 million.

>> Construction of link road from Sirajuddoula Road to Shah Amanat Bridge (Bakolia Access) with Tk 2.5 billion.

>> Re-Excavation of Bhodra and Salta rivers to solve water logging problems of Khulna district with Tk 760 million.


----------



## Arthur

*Inflation down to 5.37% in August*

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2016-09-06 15:48:16 BdST





*Inflation on a point-to-point basis has come down by three percentage points in the last month, according to official statistics.*
The latest figures by the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) indicate inflation was down to 5.37 percent in August from 5.4 percent the previous month.


Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal revealed the statistics on Tuesday.

He told a media briefing that food inflation stood at 4.3 percent in August, down from 4.35 in July.

Non-food inflation, however, increased to 7 percent from 6.98 percent, said the minister.

-----------------------------

*Bangladesh, Iceland agree to strengthen collaboration in fisheries management*

Senior Correspondent bdnews24.com 
Published: 2016-09-09 14:05:39 BdST






*Bangladesh and Iceland have agreed to “strengthen” collaboration in the areas of mutual interest, particularly fisheries management.*
Both countries also decided to cooperate in jointly overcoming the threat of climate change.

This was agreed at a meeting between the two foreign ministers, AH Mahmood Ali and Lilja Alfredsdóttir, on Sep 7 when the Bangladesh foreign minister paid an official visit, said a joint statement on Friday.

The visit was part of his tour of the Nordic countries with a view to what the foreign ministry said revitalising Bangladesh’s bilateral cooperation, including exploring new areas of cooperation. He is now visiting Sweden.




During his Iceland visit, he also met with Prime Minister Sigurður Ingi Jóhannssonat.

In his official talks with his counterpart Alfredsdóttir, Ali thanked him for extending cooperation for the development of the fisheries sector in Bangladesh.

The United Nations University – Fisheries Training Program (UNU-FTP) in Iceland has a MoU with Bangladesh Shrimp and Fish Foundation (BSFF) since Sept 2014.

The two ministers noted that a total of 12 fellows from Bangladesh had taken part in the six-month training programme.

The UNU-FTP has taken a total of five trips to Bangladesh for field studies, scouting, and partnership building. The first short course was held in Bangladesh from May 8 to May 13 this year.

Ali also sought support in its desire to be an “observer” at the Arctic Council. His counterpart assured him of giving the matter “due consideration”.

He also commended the long standing friendly relations between Bangladesh and Iceland, which commenced immediately after Bangladesh’s independence in 1971.




They agreed to explore new avenues to improve trade and investment relations, including encouraging public-private partnerships in marine resources management in the Bay of Bengal.

The Icelandic Foreign Minister accepted an invitation to visit Bangladesh, along with a delegation, particularly comprising experts and entrepreneurs from the fisheries sector and geothermal energy.

The Bangladesh foreign minister also visited the second largest geothermal plant in the world Orkuveita Reykjavikur (OR) which is based in Iceland, and Ocean Cluster House, a state-of-the–art ocean resources and fisheries innovation hub comprising entrepreneurs and researchers.




The foreign ministry said he was “fascinated” at the ongoing work on high value addition in the Icelandic fisheries sector, such as fish skins used for leather and clothes and intestines for medicine and human skin replacement.

He also visited the United Nations University (UNU) in Reykjavik and exchanged views with the faculty members, including a Bangladeshi student, M. Mahbub Alam, who is about to finish his Ph.D. in fisheries under a fellowship offered by the UNU.

---------------------------




*Tk 45 billion financing for Teletalk to expand network, Minister Tarana says*

Staff Correspondent bdnews24.com 
Published: 2016-09-08 18:29:51 BdST





*State-owned mobile-phone operator Teletalk plans to reach the rural population by the next two years.*
State Minister for Telecommunications Tarana Halim says Tk 45 billion is being pumped into the network expansion project.

“The goal is to expand its network and manpower so that it can compete with other operators," she said on Thursday while launching customer service centre at Dhaka's Gulshan.

The minister said widening its network expansion is the most important factor. "It's obvious that subscribers will switch if there's no network in rural areas."

The government has cleared a Tk 6.1 billion project and another Tk 30 billion project is awaiting a green light, according to the minister.

"Teletalk is already implementing a Tk 7 billion project financed by its own fund."

According to her, once these projects are implemented Teletalk will be ready to compete with other operators.

There are now six mobile phone service providers operating Bangladesh.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/news-from-bangladesh.18824/page-97#ixzz4Jl6P1qRf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Gov should upgrade existing public owned gas turbine power plants to combined cycle. If old power plants are overhauled and upgraded, we can easily add 500- 1000 MW to the national grid.



Absolutely. Good call.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

China’s decline in EU, US apparel markets
*Bangladesh fails to tap advantage, sufficiently*




Monira Munni

Vietnam fills the vacuum with higher trade volume as China slows apparel export to the European Union (EU) and the United States (US) while Bangladesh failed to tap the full advantage.

Some official data reveal that the Asian competitor has posted higher growth in its apparel trade on the two western markets in recent months.

Chinese clothing exports to the EU and the US faced almost a double-digit negative growth during the first half of the current calendar year, according to the official statistics of the two major markets.

Bangladesh apparel exports to the US during the first seven months of 2016 registered 1.10 per cent growth while Vietnam's 3.15 per cent growth over the same period of 2015.

Vietnam fetched $6.13 billion from the US market in January-July period of 2016, while Bangladesh was lagging far behind its rising competitor with $3.23 billion, according to US official data of Otexa.

Though Vietnam's export to the EU market is significantly lower than Bangladesh's volume, its growth is higher. Shipments of apparel products, including knit and woven, from Bangladesh to the EU stood at $5.8 billion in January-April 2016 against $5.32 billion in the same period of last year, registering an 8.9 per cent growth.

Vietnam's exports were worth $1.04 billion to EU during the first four months of this year, posting an 11.2 per cent growth over the same period of 2015. EU's six or seven months' data on clothing imports this year are not yet available.

Industry-insiders said Bangladesh enjoys GSP in the EU while Vietnam does not, but the latter faces less tariff compared to Bangladesh on the US market.

Md Hatem, a former vice-president of Bangladesh Knitwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BKMEA), said efficiency is higher in Vietnam compared to Bangladesh. He was of the view that the former produced some value-added products though Bangladesh, India and Vietnam produce almost all the same products.

China's apparel shipments to the EU declined to $9.07 billion from $10.15 billion during the period under review as the country's clothing export drooped by 10.57 per cent, according to data compiled by Texprocil India. In a similar vein, Chinese exports to the US amounted to $14.94 billion-a decline by 6.4 per cent from $16 billion in January-July period of 2015.

Mahmud Hasan Khan, vice-president of BGMEA, said: "It is true that we can't properly use the 'China-plus' opportunity though our export maintained a growing trend." He said India and Vietnam are two main competitors of Bangladeshi-made garment products--Vietnam especially for US market.

In global apparel exports, share of Bangladesh was 5.9 per cent in 2015 while it was 4.8 per cent for Vietnam and 4.1 per cent for India, according to the World Trade Organisation. In EU, India shipped apparels worth $2.28 billion in January-April period of 2016--almost similar to that in the same period of 2015.

India's clothing export to the US marginally declined to $2.32 billion in the first seven months of 2016 from $2.33 billion in the corresponding period of 2015.

Fazlul Hoque, a former president of BKMEA, said India is moving in a planned way. The neighbour has its own raw materials, especially cotton, while Vietnam is expected to do better once the US-sponsored TPP (Trans-Pacific Partnership) deal comes into effect.

"No doubt, government has rendered its support for the sector to flourish, but on a piecemeal basis," Mr Hoque said, adding that Bangladesh also needs planned steps to retain its competitive edge on the global market.

Local apparel exports grew by 23.61 per cent and 11.74 per cent in the EU and the US respectively in 2015.

Industry leaders said to achieve the $50 billion worth of RMG-export target by 2021, more investment is needed while there is hardly any fresh investment in the garment sector mainly because of gas crisis. To increase export earnings, the base of exports also need to go up with the setting up of new factories, they added.

"Infrastructures, including energy, should be developed while bank interest rate should be lowered further," said Mr Fazlul Haque, adding that political stability is one among others.

Clothing exports from Turkey and Cambodia are also increasing gradually with a double-digit growth in the US and the EU markets respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Major vietnam exports are through FDI. Their domestic companies are dieing due to lack of orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> Major vietnam exports are through FDI. Their domestic companies are dieing due to lack of orders.


Sometimes, I am surprised to read newspaper reports that say Vietnam export/import is almost equal to their GDP. It seems by reading your post that it is all due to FDI infusion of money. Click the links. The first one says the export in 2015 is 114.53 billion US dollar and the second link says the GDP is 193.6 billion US dollar. So, Vietnam exports 70% of what they produce. Very strange. But, you have pinpointed why it is so.

http://www.statista.com/statistics/444771/export-of-goods-to-vietnam/
http://www.statista.com/statistics/444771/export-of-goods-to-vietnam/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

*Dhaka-Rangpur highway to turn into four-lane*



Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina presides over the weekly ECNEC meeting held at the NEC conference room on Tuesday. –UNB Photo 
The Dhaka-Rangpur highway will be upgraded into a four-lane one as the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Tuesday approved a project for improvement of the road connectivity with northern districts.


The Elenga-Hatikamrul-Rangpur Highway Four-Lane Upgradation project has got the approval from the weekly ECNEC meeting held at the NEC conference room with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in the chair, reports UNB..

After completion of this project entire Dhaka-Rangpur road connectivity will turn into four lanes as another project is already underway to upgrade the 70-km Joydevpur-Tangail-Elenga highway into a four-lane one.

The project involves Tk 118.81 billion in a bid to facilitate sub-regional road connectivity with India, Bhutan and Nepal. The ADB will finance the project from the regional fund called-South Asia Sub-regional Economic Cooperation (SASEC).

The minister said a total of seven projects were approved with an overall cost of Tk 128.94 billion.

"Of the total project cost, Tk 33.68 billion will come from the national exchequer while Tk 95.25 billion as project assistance," he said. All the approved seven projects are new ones, he said.

About the implementation rate of the Annual Development Programme (ADP) for the July-August period of the current fiscal year, he said the implementing ministries and divisions spent Tk 47.56 billion in the first two months with an utilisation rate of 3.86 per cent.

The implementation rate in the first two months of the last fiscal year was 3 per cent with an expenditure of Tk 33.48 billion.

Mustafa Kamal said Roads and Highways Department under the Roads and Highways Division will implement the SASEC Road Link project by August 2021. Of the total project cost, Tk 25.41 billion will come from the state coffer while the rest of Tk 93.39 billion will come from project assistance from the Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Under the project, some 190.40 kilometres of highway on Elenga-Hatikamrul-Rangpur highway, which is also part of the national highway N-5, would be upgraded into four-lane would go through Kalihati upazila of Tangail, Sirajganj Sadar, Kamarkhand, Ullapara and Raiganj upazilas, Bogra Sadar, Sherpur and Shibganj upazilas, Gobindaganj, Polashbari and Sadullapur upazilas of Gaibandha and Rangpur Sadar, Pirganj and Mithapukur upazilas.

Once the project is implemented, Mustafa Kamal said the road connectivity with the northern districts will improve further while a provision will be there to boost sub-regional connectivity with India and Nepal through Banglabandha and with India and Bhutan through Burimari.

Under the project, there will be some 194.94 hectare land acquisition, some 127,043 cubic metres of earth work, some 190.40 kilometres of new pavement construction, including separate lane for the slow-moving vehicles, construction of 32 bridges and 3 flyovers, one railway overpass, 161 culverts, 39 underpasses, 11 Pedestrian overpasses, one interchange, establishment of RHD centre of excellence and road operation unit.

The Planning Minister said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina at the meeting asked the authorities concerned to set up industrial estates keeping certain distance from the highways and roads so that there could be a provision for further expansion.

The other projects approved at the meeting are Meteorological radar development of Dhaka and Rangpur with Tk 2.08 billion, Establishment of Innovation and Entrepreneurs Development Academy with Tk 2.29 billion, BSCIC electrical commodity production and light engineering industrial estate with Tk 2.13 billion, BSCIC industrial estate, Raozan with Tk 798.4 million, Construction of link road from Sirajuddowla Road to Shah Amanat Bridge (Bakolia Access) with Tk 2.05 billion and Re-Excavation of Bhodra and Salta Rivers to address water logging of Khulna district with Tk 760 million.

Ministers and State Ministers, Planning Commission members and secretaries concerned were present at the meeting. –RH
http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2016/09/06/44851/Dhaka-Rangpur-highway-to-turn-into-four-lane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Seen out the window - Dhaka on a rainy day....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

I was looking to post some old Dhaka Metro survey images somewhere but this is the closest thing I found. Maybe we can re-name the thread 'Public Transport development' instead of what it is now.

Soil Survey near Sher-e-Bangla Nagar





Topographic survey








Geological testing at BUET

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://www.dhakatribune.com/busines...coxs-bazar-marine-drive-linked-asian-highway/
*Sitakunda-Cox’s Bazar marine drive to be linked with Asian Highway*

Asif Showkat Kallol
Published at 12:36 AM September 22, 2016

*The Marine Drive Expressway and Sitakunda-Chittagong-Cox’s Bazar Coastal Protection Works at a cost of $2.8bn*
*Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs has approved a Chinese firm to finance two priority projects: Dhaka-Sylhet four-lane road and Sitakunda-Cox’s Bazar marine drive expressway.*

The projects of the Road Transport and Highways Division got the committee’s nod at a meeting yesterday, with Finance Minister AMA Muhith in the chair.

Of them, the 160km marine drive expressway will be connected with the Asian Highway-41 and the Bangladesh–China–India–Myanmar (BCIM) Economic Corridor.

The two projects will be implemented under government-to-government deal, said Mustafizur Rahman, additional secretary at the Cabinet Division, at a post-meeting press briefing.

*According to the proposal, the first project involves upgrading the 226km Dhaka-Sylhet road into a four-lane highway at an estimated cost of $1.58bn and the Marine Drive Expressway and Sitakunda-Chittagong-Cox’s Bazar Coastal Protection Works at a cost of $2.8bn. However, the cost may increase as the project work goes on, says the proposal.*

Two highway projects will be constructed by the China Harbor Engineering Limited and the Bank of China will finance on G2G basis.

The Road Transport and Highways Division, in its proposal, said the Chinese companies will implement the projects through the G2G deal. On August 22, Finance Minister AMA Muhith wrote the Chinese ambassador in Bangladesh, Ma Mingqiang, for funding of Dhaka-Sylhet highway into four-lane project construction.

In recent years, the government has been trying to get the Chinese financial assistance to implement 18 projects worth over $14bn.

Earlier, the projects like Info-Sarker Phase III of $150m and tunnel construction under the River Karnaphuli of over $1bn were awarded to the Chinese companies without any tender.

On July 20, the cabinet committee on public purchase decided to purchase service worth over $4.3bn from the China Railway Engineering Corporation to lay Dhaka-Jessore rail line through Padma Bridge.
@Species @UKBengali @Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Good news. upgrading the 226km Dhaka-Sylhet road into a four-lane highway is long overdue but it is being done to connect the seven sisters to Kolkata via Padma bridge. Which is fine. All we desire is that Indian shippers pay a fair agreed upon transit fee....

But it will be our loss if we can't use this opportunity to expand our markets in that part of India where people are clamoring to upgrade their lifestyles.

Bangladesh should keep pushing to get rid of Indian non-tariff barriers and ask for increased duty-concessions in Indian market.

Pran Foods has already invested in industrial activity in Tripura and Bangladeshi manufacturers should go to Nagaland, Mizoram, Assam and establish strong reciprocal relationships with Chamber of Commerce's in larger towns to increase trade (natural and forest resources), tourism (for Bangladeshi people) and industrial investment activity.

It is quite amazing that all this has not happened so far - even considering the simple proximity.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

12:00 AM, September 22, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, September 22, 2016
*China-funded roads get green light *




Rejaul Karim Byron 
The cabinet committee on economic affairs yesterday approved the Roads and Highways Department's proposals allowing China Harbour Engineering Company to build two mega-roads for about Tk 38,000 crore.

The projects will be carried out with Chinese soft loans and without any competitive bidding.

One of the projects involves expanding the 226km Dhaka-Sylhet road to a four-lane highway.

Some Tk 12,665 crore has been earmarked for the project, but the proposal says the cost may go up 35 percent in the final estimate.

The Roads and Highways Department last year signed a non-binding preliminary agreement with China Harbour, under which a feasibility study and a detailed design have been prepared.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith himself is interested about the project and has written several times to the Chinese government about it. Yesterday's cabinet committee meeting was chaired by Muhith.

China Harbour has been selected for implementation of another project, which includes construction of a marine drive and a 160km four-lane expressway and land reclamation from Sitakunda to Cox's Bazar.

The preliminary cost of the project has been estimated at Tk 25,573 crore. After detailed appraisal, the cost may shoot up.

A non-binding preliminary agreement was signed last year for this as well.

Kolatoli-Inani-Shilkhali marine drive spanning 48km has already been built with the government's own fund, with another 32km of Shilkhali-Teknaf-Sabrang highway currently under construction. 

When the new marine drive is completed, economic activities in the region will increase and the tourism industry will get a boost, said the proposal. Besides, the marine drive will play a big role in connectivity with the Asian Highway and Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar corridor.

When the government gives consent, the state-owned company will ensure financing of the projects by the Chinese government, road ministry officials said.

The two projects were approved under the new policy for implementation of projects with soft loans from China.

Bangladesh will continue to allow China to select contractors only for priority projects financed with low-cost loans from Beijing, as Dhaka's efforts to enforce limited bidding are yet to produce any positive outcome.

The cabinet committee made the decision in August. However, before taking the decision, approval has to be taken from the cabinet committee on economic affairs.

For more than a year, the government has been pushing for putting in place a limited tendering system for all projects funded with concessional loans from China.

But the issue remains pending as China has not given its final decision on the limited tendering despite agreeing on the issue and exchanging several letters and holding talks over a period of more than a year. This prompted the government to take a decision to follow a two-way policy for projects financed with low-cost loans from China. 
http://www.thedailystar.net/business/china-funded-roads-get-green-light-1287598

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Transit to destroy local industries
Steelmakers air such fear*
Shihabur Rahman

Iron and steel rod manufacturers fear that the transit facility offered to India will badly affect Bangladeshi industries, particularly theirs, in different ways.

They think the facility will 'destroy' the present market of their products in the seven northeastern states of India -- Arunachal, Assam, Meghalaya, Manipur, Mizoram, Nagaland and Tripura -- and mar the potential of further export.






Leaders of three associations of rod manufacturers -- Bangladesh Auto Re-rolling and Steel Mills Association (BARSMA), Bangladesh Steel Mill Owners' Association (BSMOA) and Bangladesh Re-rolling Mills Association (BRMA) -- discussed their concerns at a joint meeting Saturday.

They have decided to take up the matter with the government shortly.

The transshipment of Indian goods to the landlocked northeastern states, called Seven Sisters, through Bangladesh territory began in mid-June this year under the Protocol on Inland Waterways Trade and Transit (PIWTT) between the two next-door neighbours.

The first consignment, comprising iron products, arrived at port of call at Ashuganj in Brahmanbaria from Kolkata on board an Indian ship on June 17 and it was then taken to Agartala, the capital of Tripura.

*Bangladesh levies a fee of Tk 192.22 per tonne for such transshipment.

The country gets another Tk 50 per tonne for providing security to the consignment from Ashuganj to Akhaura and Tk 10 for shipment of per-tonne goods through two channels -- Mongla-Ghosiakhali and Gabkhan.*

The transit has reduced the distance between the eastern and northeastern parts of India to almost one-third as currently goods travel through Siliguri corridor to the northeastern states.

BARSMA Chairman Sheikh Masudul Alam Masud said Bangladesh will fail to tap the potential market worth billions of dollar in the Seven Sisters only for the meagre fees from India.

Bangladesh currently exports cement, rod, ceramic, beverage, garments, plastic goods, melamine, cosmetics, etc to India's northeast.

"The volume of rod export to the northeastern India is still not significant. But we had the potential to raise it substantially. However, the transit facility has destroyed it," he said.

According to exporters, India allows duty-free access of many Bangladeshi products to its market but the governments of the northeastern states have now imposed 15 per cent VAT on sale of those, blunting the competitive edge of the Bangladeshi goods.

"Now the state governments are urging Bangladeshi entrepreneurs to invest there, but we are not in a position to do so to maintain our market," said BRMA Vice President Sirajul Islam.

Re-rolling and steel-mill owners also fears penetration of Indian goods, meant for transshipment, into Bangladesh market.

"There is every chance that the Indian products bound for the Seven Sisters will end up selling on Bangladesh market," said Masud.

He referred to the smuggling of a huge amount of contraband Phensedyl syrup from India into Bangladesh every year to substantiate the fears.

"Phensedyl made in India is illegal in Bangladesh. But can we stop it from coming in here," he questioned.

Rod manufacturers will advise the government to raise the transshipment fee substantially so that the prices of Indian products increase and come at par with Bangladeshi goods in the northeastern states.

They will also request the government to check penetration of Indian goods, destined for the seven states, into Bangladesh market.

Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan told an event that marked the beginning of the transshipment that the fee would increase to Tk 700-800 per tonne when the 'system would be automated' and other facilities ensured.

It may be mentioned here that CPD recommended tariff at around Tk. 1000 per tone for transshipment. The rate being paid is around one fifth of that amount.

This will create huge issues locally in business circles and cannot be ignored.


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> *Transit to destroy local industries
> Steelmakers air such fear*
> Shihabur Rahman
> 
> Iron and steel rod manufacturers fear that the transit facility offered to India will badly affect Bangladeshi industries, particularly theirs, in different ways.
> 
> They think the facility will 'destroy' the present market of their products in the seven northeastern states of India -- Arunachal, Assam, Meghalaya, Manipur, Mizoram, Nagaland and Tripura -- and mar the potential of further export.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaders of three associations of rod manufacturers -- Bangladesh Auto Re-rolling and Steel Mills Association (BARSMA), Bangladesh Steel Mill Owners' Association (BSMOA) and Bangladesh Re-rolling Mills Association (BRMA) -- discussed their concerns at a joint meeting Saturday.
> 
> They have decided to take up the matter with the government shortly.
> 
> The transshipment of Indian goods to the landlocked northeastern states, called Seven Sisters, through Bangladesh territory began in mid-June this year under the Protocol on Inland Waterways Trade and Transit (PIWTT) between the two next-door neighbours.
> 
> The first consignment, comprising iron products, arrived at port of call at Ashuganj in Brahmanbaria from Kolkata on board an Indian ship on June 17 and it was then taken to Agartala, the capital of Tripura.
> 
> *Bangladesh levies a fee of Tk 192.22 per tonne for such transshipment.
> 
> The country gets another Tk 50 per tonne for providing security to the consignment from Ashuganj to Akhaura and Tk 10 for shipment of per-tonne goods through two channels -- Mongla-Ghosiakhali and Gabkhan.*
> 
> The transit has reduced the distance between the eastern and northeastern parts of India to almost one-third as currently goods travel through Siliguri corridor to the northeastern states.
> 
> BARSMA Chairman Sheikh Masudul Alam Masud said Bangladesh will fail to tap the potential market worth billions of dollar in the Seven Sisters only for the meagre fees from India.
> 
> Bangladesh currently exports cement, rod, ceramic, beverage, garments, plastic goods, melamine, cosmetics, etc to India's northeast.
> 
> "The volume of rod export to the northeastern India is still not significant. But we had the potential to raise it substantially. However, the transit facility has destroyed it," he said.
> 
> According to exporters, India allows duty-free access of many Bangladeshi products to its market but the governments of the northeastern states have now imposed 15 per cent VAT on sale of those, blunting the competitive edge of the Bangladeshi goods.
> 
> "Now the state governments are urging Bangladeshi entrepreneurs to invest there, but we are not in a position to do so to maintain our market," said BRMA Vice President Sirajul Islam.
> 
> Re-rolling and steel-mill owners also fears penetration of Indian goods, meant for transshipment, into Bangladesh market.
> 
> "There is every chance that the Indian products bound for the Seven Sisters will end up selling on Bangladesh market," said Masud.
> 
> He referred to the smuggling of a huge amount of contraband Phensedyl syrup from India into Bangladesh every year to substantiate the fears.
> 
> "Phensedyl made in India is illegal in Bangladesh. But can we stop it from coming in here," he questioned.
> 
> Rod manufacturers will advise the government to raise the transshipment fee substantially so that the prices of Indian products increase and come at par with Bangladeshi goods in the northeastern states.
> 
> They will also request the government to check penetration of Indian goods, destined for the seven states, into Bangladesh market.
> 
> Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan told an event that marked the beginning of the transshipment that the fee would increase to Tk 700-800 per tonne when the 'system would be automated' and other facilities ensured.
> 
> It may be mentioned here that CPD recommended tariff at around Tk. 1000 per tone for transshipment. The rate being paid is around one fifth of that amount.
> 
> This will create huge issues locally in business circles and cannot be ignored.



I thought that BD internal steel demand was so robustly growing that such concerns about Indian N.E market would be relative non-issues?

This seems to illustrate rather that BD steel industry (which I read only half of capacity is actually produced) is somewhat reliant on having its own potential captive market for its growth (as small as it may be) and now thats vanished too. BD growth of steel consumption per capita given its low base is not looking encouraging unless we have some new numbers for 2015 that illustrate otherwise.

I mean a logistics multiplier of 3 was needed to potentially keep N.E a viable market for BD steel? Thats not sustainble for any industry as integration increases regionally.


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> I thought that BD internal steel demand was so robustly growing that such concerns about Indian N.E market would be relative non-issues?
> 
> This seems to illustrate rather that BD steel industry (which I read only half of capacity is actually produced) is somewhat reliant on having its own potential captive market for its growth (as small as it may be) and now thats vanished too. BD growth of steel consumption per capita given its low base is not looking encouraging unless we have some new numbers for 2015 that illustrate otherwise.
> 
> I mean a logistics multiplier of 3 was needed to potentially keep N.E a viable market for BD steel? Thats not sustainble for any industry as integration increases regionally.



I think they are in the habit of whining...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The byways of Gulshan eagerly embrace the approaching festive dusk - past an exciting midsummer's day...


All image credits Meer Sadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

As a part of putting in double railway lines between Dhaka and Chittagong- two bridges are being built namely Bhairab and Titas bridges. both are being built by Indian JVs. details here,

http://archive.dhakatribune.com/ban...get-bhairab-titas-bridge-jobs#sthash.JDdIAhOP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Dhaka circular rly feasibility awaits approval*

BSS

The feasibility study for the proposed circular rail network around the capital city is awaiting approval of the planning ministry. “The government has undertaken the project to build a circular railway network around Dhaka city to ease the pressure on the city’s roads,” a top official told BSS in the capital yesterday.

The official said that the railways ministry has estimated the cost for carrying out the feasibility study at Taka 29.32 crore.
According to the project details, the railways ministry has sent the proposal for carrying out feasibility study for the circular railway network in the capital city to the planning commission for approval on June 29, 2015.

It said the feasibility study would assess routes and points for smooth plying of the circular train. A project scrutiny committee of the railways ministry conducted a meeting on the project on March 18, 2015 and the feasibility study proposal was prepared in accordance with the decision of the meeting on June 9, 2015.

It said if the project is implemented the city dwellers would have some relief from the existing traffic jams.

Talking to BSS, Railways Minister M Mazibul Hoque said, “The Awami League government led by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has undertaken various projects to improve train services, procure locomotives, wagons, coaches, construct new bridges, expand tracks and build double lines on different routes for increased frequency of train movement.”

He said that the government has undertaken the circular railway project for smooth transportation of city dwellers.

“The overall railway service has been improved considerably as the present government through its sincere efforts expanded railway lines along with rehabilitation work and revived different routes to make this popular public transport easier for the passengers and carrying goods,” he said. “As a public mode of transport, the government has been implementing a comprehensive policy consulting with other departments concerned for improving railway services,” he said.

The minister said since independence, the railway department has been neglected, but the present government has formed a separate ministry for Railways and taken development projects to improve its services.
______________________________________________________________________________________

*Rail distance to be cut 90 km of 320 km between DAC & CTG - 200 KMPH capable track to be introduced*

FHM Humayan Kabir
The government has moved to cut the rail route between Dhaka and Chittagong by nearly 90 kilometres (kms) with a straight new line to be built for high-speed train, officials said.

Bangladesh Railway (BR) officials said they would build a fresh rail track from Dhaka to Comilla via Laksam parallel with the existing Dhaka-Chittagong highway to reduce the travel time and distance both.

Besides, they added, the state-owned Railway will upgrade the existing rail track between the capital, Dhaka, and the port city of Chittagong for introducing 200-km-speed trains.

"Reducing the distance by nearly 90kms between Dhaka and Chittagong through railway, the proposed track will meet the existing rail track in Comilla. In that case, the Chittagong-bound trains need not travel through the current route via Tongi-Bhairab-Akhaura-Brahmanbaria line," Chief Planning Officer of the BR Mr Anwarul Huq told the FE.

He said they would start feasibility study on the newly planned route from Dhaka to Comilla via Laksam. Besides, the study will assess the viability of the upgraded railway track for speedy train service.

The planning officer said they had sent a Tk 1.09-billion project proposal for conducting feasibility study and detailed design to the Planning Commission (PC) for approval.

"Simultaneously, we have been searching funds from foreign development partners for the main works of the proposed Dhaka-Chittagong railway track," Mr Huq said.

"Shortly after getting approval for the project from the PC, we will appoint consultant for beginning feasibility study and doing detailed design of the new route," the BR's planning officer said.

A PC official said they had received the BR project proposal. "Now we are scrutinising it."

Currently, the length of the Dhaka-Chittagong railway is 320.79kms as trains need to snake through the Dhaka-Tongi-Bhairab-Akhaura-Brahmanbaria-Comilla-Feni-Chittagong route.

Another BR official said if they could introduce the new route and upgrade the railway track for speedy trains, the journey time between Dhaka and Chittagong would come down to only two hours.

The official said the new railway line would not only help cut the journey time for the passengers but also ease the transportation of export and import cargoes between Dhaka and Chittagong.

Meanwhile, the BR has upgraded most portion of the 320kms Dhaka-Chittagong railway line into a double-track one from the existing single track with the financial support of the Asian Development Bank.

The state-run Railway has invested billions of US dollars over the last few years in upgrading its infrastructures and services for improving the internal transportation system as well as boarding Bangladesh onto the Trans-Asian Railway meant for continental journey.

*ADB approves $1.5b loan for connecting Cox's Bazar by rail*

FE Report

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) approved a US$1.5-billion loan to finance a fresh railway project connecting Bangladesh's tourist city of Cox's Bazar with neighbouring Myanmar. It also signed another credit deal for the sector.

An ADB statement said the Board of Directors of the Manila-based multilateral lender approved the single-biggest loan Wednesday in a meeting at its headquarters.

The government in April this year revised the struggling Dohazari-Ramu-Cox's Bazar and Ramu-to-Gundum single-line dual-gauge railway-construction project involving Tk 180.34 billion ($2.2 billion).

The ADB earlier had assured Bangladesh of bankrolling the rail project, struggling since 2010.

An Economic Relations Division (ERD) official said the Asian Bank would provide the $1.5 billion-worth of funds while the rest will be provided by the government from its own exchequer for the rail-line project.

The Bank said it would provide the loan in four tranches. It will further give $1.0 million in technical assistance to help Bangladesh Railway (BR) with safeguards, safety awareness, and procurement.

The lender said the new railway line, part of the Trans-Asia Railway network, will also improve access to Myanmar and beyond.

"The planned 102-kilometre stretch of railway will connect the tourist town of Cox's Bazar with the existing Bangladesh railway network," said Markus Roesner, Principal Transport Specialist with ADB's South Asia Department.

Under the project, the state-owned BR will construct the 102km rail line and nine stations between Dohazari and Cox's Bazar. The stations will integrate design features that are friendly to the elderly, women, children, and people with disabilities.

Meanwhile, the government on its own is rehabilitating the 47-kilometre rail section between Chittagong and Dohazari, a connection of the proposed railway track up to Cox's Bazar.

In the second phase, said the ADB in its statement Wednesday, it expects to enhance the capacity of the upcoming rail line and finance extensions to the Myanmar border and to the planned deep-sea port on Matarbari Island, north of Cox's Bazar.

Converting the Dhaka-Chittagong section of the railway to dual-gauge one will be financed under another ADB project, it said.

Meanwhile, the ADB and Bangladesh Wednesday signed a deal on another loan worth $200 million in Dhaka for procuring new train carriages, locomotives and other equipment for the BR.

Saifuddin Ahmed, ERD Joint Secretary, and Yoshinobu Tatewaki, Officer-in-Charge of Bangladesh Resident Mission of the ADB, inked the agreement at ERD in the capital.

Under the current Railway Rolling Stock Project, supported by further funds from the Government of Bangladesh, the ADB will finance purchase of about 250 passenger carriages, 10 locomotives, and state-of-the-art maintenance equipment. It will also provide training facilities for train drivers. The project aims to increase the number of train passengers by at least 10 per cent by 2021. It will also support government goal of increasing BR's transport market share from 4.0 per cent to 10 per cent for passengers.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh' extreme poverty rate has dropped to 12.9 percent of the total population in 2015-16, the World Bank says. 





*

In its 'Bangladesh Development Update', released on Monday, the multi lateral lending agency said it has come down from 13.8 percent in the previous 2014-15.

WB Dhaka office's Lead Economist Zahid Hussain highlighted the key features of the report on Monday at a media conference.

He said they have calculated the rate of extreme poverty based on Bangladesh's 7.1 percent GDP growth in FY 2016.

"Bangladesh's achievement is better than India, Pakistan and Bhutan," said Hussain, the author of the report launched on Monday.

The World Bank said in a statement that under the new poverty line based on 2011 purchasing power, 28 million, or 18.5 percent of Bangladeshis lived in extreme poverty in 2010.

More than 16 million people in Bangladesh graduated from extreme poverty between 2000 and 2010.

“The success of Bangladesh’s development experience in innovations such as conditional cash transfers, gender equity in education, and successful family planning is reflected in its notable reduction of poverty and improvement in the lives of its citizens,” the statement quoted WB Country Director Qimiao Fan saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A citizen is providing her iris impression for updated NID card at Siddheswari Girls' College centre on Monday. Photo: abdul mannan


----------



## Bilal9

*BANGLADESH’S HIDDEN STORY: A BOOMING ECONOMY*

*SAJEEB WAZED*

A significant piece of news emerged from Bangladesh recently that received little notice outside the country. Last year for the first time, foreign direct investment from other countries into Bangladesh surpassed $2 billion, a 44 percent increase from the year before.

In other words, investors increasingly see Bangladesh as a smart place to put their money. And they aren’t alone.






According to a March poll by the U.S.-based International Republican Institute, 83 percent of Bangladeshis surveyed said the security situation in Bangladesh is very good or somewhat good and 77 percent believe the country is politically stable. In addition, 72 percent are optimistic that their personal economic situation will improve.

Top sectors for direct investment last year in Bangladesh included the ready-made garment industry, of course. But investors also poured money into oil and gas, banking, telecommunication and power generation. One reason is, unlike many of its neighbors, Bangladesh has a liberal investment regime that allows 100 percent foreign investment in many sectors and an unrestricted exit policy.





Stacking Intermodal container in Port of Chittagong

In recent years, Bangladesh’s economy has grown at a consistent, blistering rate of more than 6 percent, making it one of the fastest growing economies in the world. Over the past nine months, that pace accelerated to 7 percent. Today, the Bangladeshi economy stands at about $180 billion. According to the World Bank, that will rise to $322 billion by 2021, creating many more scalable investment opportunities.

Growth is driven by the already-well-known ready-made garment industry. But it’s a more dynamic industry than most people know. In fact, it’s a mistake to continue to think of Bangladesh as t-shirt maker to the world. Bangladesh garment manufacturers produce high-end clothing that sells in Europe’s best boutiques.






The garment industry has fostered more than pure economic gains. Demography has also been a winner. Garment factories have become the great gender leveler in society. Most employees and managers are women, which has led to their economic empowerment and rise in stature in society.

At the same time, the Bangladesh garment industry is developing an international reputation for being smart and nimble. “Bangladesh offers ease of doing business, importing-exporting is faster. R&D on new styles is faster as you can import fabrics in three days. In India, it would take 10 days,” Vijay Mathur, an official with the Indian Apparel Export Promotion Council, recently told the Business Standard.

As a result, Bangladesh garment exports are likely to hit $27 billion this year, up 10 percent from 2015.






The economic success story of Bangladesh has also improved the health of its citizens.

Twenty-five years ago the average Bangladeshi could hope to live only to age 56. Today, that figure is over 70, which is among the most notable improvements in modern history, according to the Asia Foundation. In fact, expected longevity in Bangladesh is more than four years longer than in neighboring India and Pakistan.

Between 2000 and 2010, the number of poor in Bangladesh dropped 26 percent from 63 million to 47 million. Today, the overall rate of poverty in the country is 22 percent, down from 40 percent a decade ago.






The World Bank reports that labor income has risen while birth rates have dropped, leading to lower dependency ratios and higher per capita income. The World Bank recently ranked Bangladesh as a lower middle-income nation for the first time.






The economic surge started after the Awami League, the nation’s ruling party, won in a 2008 landslide. The impressive growth has been nurtured and sustained by smart government programs, savvy foreign investment and the entrepreneurial spirit of Bangladeshis, especially its young people who are increasingly English speaking and digitally savvy.

The bottom line is that Bangladesh is a legitimate – if under-reported – economic success story, and one that is only in its beginning.

**************************************************************************

*Sajeeb Wazed is the chief information technology adviser to the government of Bangladesh and the son of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

MAY 02, 2016*


----------



## Bilal9

*BANGLADESH’S GROWTH STORY IMPRESSIVE*




*
MD FAZLUR RAHMAN*

_*In conversation with The Daily Star, Standard Chartered CEO Bill Winters speaks on both local and global economies*_

The brutal militant attack on the Holey Artisan Bakery that killed 17 foreign citizens suddenly made Bangladesh a scary place to do business.

The July 1 attack had stoked doubts whether foreigners would keep visiting Bangladesh or working in the country.

Despite a feeling of unease in the air, top officials of foreign companies continued coming to Bangladesh, thanks to stern responses by the government following the attack — to tackle the rise of militancy.

One of those officials is Bill Winters, a star banker and group chief executive of Standard Chartered, who came to Bangladesh on Tuesday on a two-day visit delivering a positive signal to the local market.

“I am happy to see a serious response from the government. I know there is no easy fix to this. It is a global phenomenon,” Winters told The Daily Star in an interview.

“It is a concern in Bangladesh as it is in many of our other markets.”

“The human cost is enormous. Its economic cost is huge,” he said.






Winters said he is sure there are steps that can be taken to mitigate the most calamitous effect on local or global economy.

Winters joined the London-based but Asia and Africa-focused bank in June last year as its new chief executive.

He said he is familiar with Bangladesh and impressed by the progress the country has made in the past several decades, especially in the past several years.

Standard Chartered Bangladesh has become a strong local bank, promoting trade, investment and exports and bringing in capital to the country, he said.

The American banker, who spent 26 years with JPMorgan in diverse leadership roles, said South Asia is a bit of an oasis as it is largely free from geopolitical tensions.

South Asian economies have remained strong partly due to good policies and the import of commodities whose prices are falling, he said.






“Our Bangladesh business remains very strong. No complaints… I know that our team is focused on ways to do better, and we are doing better on the back of the investments we are making.”

In South Asia, the bank’s position is strong in Bangladesh, Pakistan and Nepal while there are challenges in India.

“But our programme remains the same: to invest in technology and people so that we can become a best-in-class service provider and gradually redeploy our capital to higher returning areas from lower returning areas.”

He said, like in India, the bank has repositioned itself quite well in countries like the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait and Qatar. He praised Africa, saying the continent offers a fabulous position for the bank.

He said Bangladesh Bank is very professional when it comes to supervision. “As an organisation, they are quite professional. I don’t think there is a supervision deficit in the country,” he said, adding that there is always room for improvement.

When asked about the health of state-run banks in Bangladesh, he said he has seen in a number of markets around the world that when “you have reasonably high level of government interference in a bank, accidents tend to happen.”






He said, during the financial crisis the US government’s interference came in the form of massive subsidies to the US housing market.

“As a result of the subsidies the housing market created the biggest bubble in the financial history, probably. It caused an extraordinary amount of pain everywhere in the world,” he said.

“I am a very strong advocate of governments staying out of markets because when they are getting into markets bad things tend to happen.”

After taking the helm of the British bank, Winters laid out an aggressive strategy to ensure that the bank is financially strong, raised enough capital from shareholders to dispel capital risks and began the process of cleaning up the balance sheet.

He said, in the last one year the bank made great progress and returned to profitability in the first half of 2016. “Our income is growing albeit slowly. Our expenses and risks are under control, and the investments are beginning to bear fruit. We have quite a bright future.

“We are concentrating on getting it right. We don’t have to look further than Bangladesh where we have a strong market with high customer satisfaction.”

He, however, said the bank takes risks and operates in markets that are risky themselves. “I expect to have some higher than normal level of non-performing loans for a bit longer. But it is under control.”






But he said the bank has to be more efficient. Winters has set a target to slash expenses by $3 billion by 2018, and the bank is halfway done and most of that came from trimming the management ranks.

“The flip side of saving the $3 billion is that the bank is investing every penny of the savings back into its business. Half of the investment will go into technology to be the best-in-class digital bank.”

Winters said the bank is already the best in mobile banking and online banking. “We need to automate not just the frontline but also our entire process.”

Winters said the bank is investing in new capabilities and Bangladesh is already a recipient of significant amount of the new investments.

“We are hoping to add branches and corporate client base. We are making investment in technology here. We would like to ensure that we remain at the leading edge of digital banking in Bangladesh.”

Winters said the bank has very strong business in Bangladesh and high customer satisfaction in a growing population. “We are very happy to be part of that.”

Bangladesh is, in some ways, a role model for Standard Chartered, he said. “The country is a core market.”






Ajay Kanwal, chief executive officer of Standard Chartered for Asean and South Asia region, who was also present during the interview, said it is fair to see that Bangladesh will be among the bank’s top ten markets. “It continues to be a strong investment destination for us.”

Apart from catering for local economy and businesses, the bank is successfully bringing in international businesses, capital and investors to Bangladesh. Half of the capital coming to Bangladesh is coming through Standard Chartered, according to Winters. “We are a big promoter of capital coming into the country and a big promoter of exports going out of the country.”

He said China plans to shift its excess manufacturing capacity and capital to other countries such as Bangladesh.

When the Chinese are looking to finance infrastructure projects in Bangladesh, Pakistan, the UAE, Nigeria or Kenya, the natural partner for them is Standard Chartered because it has a big operation in the world’s second-largest economy and also operates in the countries where China wants to invest in.

“We are a very natural arranger of those sorts of financing. That’s exactly what we are doing.”

Winters said as the remotest part of the population is getting access to digital economy through mobile phones, there is opportunity for the bank to bring in a much larger portion of the unbanked population under the banking operation.

He also thinks that it is not a big issue for Bangladesh that local firms are borrowing from external sources to benefit from low-cost funds.

Abrar A Anwar, CEO of Standard Chartered Bangladesh, said the country’s total debt is 15 percent of its gross domestic product.

“It is very low. Sometimes we wonder whether it is detrimental to our own growth as we have been so conservative and don’t borrow to grow.”

Of the $8 billion that entered Bangladesh’s private sector as loans from international sources, $3.5 billion has been raised by Standard Chartered for power projects, aviation and export-oriented industries.

******************************************************************

*SEPTEMBER 08, 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*BANGLADESH AMONG 10 COUNTRIES SET TO BECOME NEW DRIVERS OF GLOBAL GROWTH*



*KAYES SOHEL*

Bangladesh’s export-oriented industrial sector already accounts for more than a quarter of GDP and will continue to develop as a global manufacturing hub in the coming years

Bangladesh has been named one of 10 emerging markets that are set become new drivers of global economic growth over the next 10 years.

BMI Research report says the economy is heading for impressive growth, lifted by the apparel and construction sectors.




The report released last month by the US-based research firm of the Fitch Group has identified Bangladesh, Philippines, Indonesia, Myanmar, Vietnam, Egypt, Ethiopia, Kenya, Nigeria and Pakistan as “10 emerging markets of the future.”

The countries will add about $4.3tn to the global gross domestic product by 2025, providing significant opportunities for investors and roughly the equivalent of Japan’s current economy, the report said.






“Bangladesh’s export-oriented industrial sector already accounts for more than a quarter of GDP and will continue to develop as a global manufacturing hub in the coming years,” according to the report.

In general, manufacturing and construction are the sectors that will drive the economies.

BMI reports that new manufacturing hubs are set to emerge in Bangladesh, Myanmar, and Pakistan, and that these countries will see particularly strong growth in exporting manufacturing industries.

And construction growth is going to be widespread throughout all the countries — partly to facilitate increases in urban populations and partly to help develop the manufacturing sector, it said.






On the other hand, extractive industries — like mining, oil, and gas — are going to play a far smaller role in driving growth than they have in the past 15 years.

While it might provide bright spots for some countries, the report stated: “The ubiquitous commodity-driven growth model that was derailed by the 2012-15 collapse in commodity prices is not coming back.”






“In order to shortlist the countries, we considered those with per capita income of about $3,500 and below, that enjoy strong enough economic and political institutions to enact reforms, are set to enjoy rapid economic growth, boast a potentially large domestic market and have an infrastructure deficit that will lead to productivity-enhancing investment,” it explained.






BMI said a large domestic market implies strong growth opportunities for consumer industries.

“Moreover, large populations will provide significant opportunities for infrastructure and construction as urbanization rates rise,” it said.






Stronger institutions are typically associated with better policymaking, the protection of property rights and reform, which help to underpin growth, it added.

The think tank said the countries that experience strong economic growth will provide strong investment opportunities and returns.

***************************************************

*JULY 14, 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BR to purchase 200 more new coaches.

http://www.observerbd.com/details.php?id=36609

Bangladesh Railway will purchase 200 new passenger coaches (meter gauge), worth of Tk 927 crore 51 lakh to its fleet as part of reform activities to provide passengers modern, safe and quality services.

China will provide Tk 713 crore 51 lakh and the rest of amount will be collected government fund, Planning Commission sources told the Daily Observer.

The project will be approved at a meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) today. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina will preside over the meeting. 

- See more at:http://www.observerbd.com/details.ph....kzGaIuoV.dpuf





Ishwardi-Pabna broad gauge line to be opened in Dec 2017.

New imported Indonesian Meter Gauge rakes have been commissioned, more are due from Indonesia soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh gets dot bangla internet domain*
on October 5, 2016


*businessnews24bd.com*

Bangladesh has finally got the rights on dot bangle (.bangla) domain as own, the Internationalized Domain Name (IDM), to express its own identity internationally.

The Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers (ICANN) on Wednesday sent a letter to the Ministry of Post & Telecommunications in this regard, according to the Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA) website.

Enayet Hossain, Public Relations Officer at Post & Telecommunications Ministry confirmed the matter.

*Earlier, ICANN-approved another domain label for Bangladesh as dot bd or .bd. From now on, .bangla is Bangladesh`s own Unicode domain label.

It is the second country code top-level domain (TLD) for Bangla websites. This domain is meant for web addresses in the Bengali language.* It is administered by the Ministry of Posts, Telecommunications and Information Technology of Bangladesh

*Walton releases laptops in tech market*
on September 22, 2016


*Economic Correspondent



*

Bangladesh’s electronics giant ‘Walton’ has officially kicked off the marketing of its new product ‘6th Generation Intel processor based laptops’ in the domestic tech market.

The launching ceremony of Walton brand laptops was held at Westin Hotel in Dhaka on Thursday. Finance Minister Abul Mal Abdul Muhith attended the event as the chief guest while State Minister for ICT Ministry Zunaid Ahmed Palak, President of Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services (BASIS) Mustafa Jabbar, Director of Walton Group SM Rezaul Alam, Country Business Manager of Intel Corporation Zia Manzur and Representative of Microsoft Pubudu Basnayake, among others, were present as special guests.

The launching programme was presided over by Walton Group’s Managing Director SM Shamsul Alam.

*In association with the United States based two giant brands Intel and Microsoft and Bangladeshi Bijoy Bangla, Walton started the marketing of laptops in the local market.*

Like fridges, air conditioners, televisions and mobile phone, Walton would be able to secure the apex position in the local laptop market, the Walton officials hoped.

At the launching ceremony, Finance Minister AMA Muhith said, “Bangladeshi brand Walton is marketing computer like high-tech product in the domestic market. The local brand has also a plan of manufacturing and marketing all sorts of ICT products gradually. Such initiative taken by Walton has not only started a new era in the country’s high growth potential ICT sector but also moved Bangladesh one step ahead towards its ‘Digital Revolution.”

State Minister for ICT Ministry Junaid Ahmed Palak said, the laptops, marketed by Walton with the joint collaboration of Intel and Microsoft, will meet the desire of the local users.

Now, the domestic users can buy highest standard Bangladeshi brand’s laptops at affordable rates, he added and hoped that Walton would be able to bring Bangladesh in a strong position in the global ICT market through manufacturing all sorts of ICT products.

They said, Walton has a plan of manufacturing various sorts of ICT products like Laptop, Computer, Monitor, Mobile phone set, Tab and so on. Thus, today Walton is releasing Laptops as its first ICT products. The local laptops’ users can buy the most stylish, multifunctional and high speed laptops of Walton brand about 10 to 30 percent lower rates than the prices of foreign brands’ laptops.

Under the joint collaboration with Microsoft, Walton will also supply genuine windows and other Microsoft Office applications at an affordable price for the local customers. The officials also informed that *Walton is initially launching 20 models of laptop under four series like WaxJambu, Karonda, Tamarind and Passion, which prices are ranging from Tk 29,500 to Tk 95,500.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If they can get a few large govt. contracts from the Revenues dept., army, customs etc. they will be set......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh on track to get world’s first fully integrated turnkey floating LNG terminal*

_*Excelerate Energy L.P. (“Excelerate”), Petrobangla, and the Government of Bangladesh executed the Terminal Use Agreement (“TUA”) and the Implementation Agreement (“IA”) for the construction and operation of Bangladesh’s first LNG import terminal – Moheshkhali Floating LNG. Located offshore near Moheshkhali Island in the Bay of Bengal, the terminal will provide the crucial infrastructure required for the country to access natural gas from global markets. The signing of the agreements signals the commencement of the project and the approval to move forward to implementation. The terminal is expected to be in operation in 2018.*_









Petrobangla Chairman Mr. Ishtiaque Ahmad, Excelerate Chief Development Officer Mr. Daniel Bustos and US Ambassador Ms. Marcia Bernicat are seen at the signing ceremony

The project is a result of the collaboration between Excelerate, Petrobangla, and IFC, a member of World Bank. Among the executives and government officials present for the event were Excelerate Chief Development Officer Mr. Daniel Bustos, Petrobangla Chairman Mr. Ishtiaque Ahmad, and the Honorable Advisor to the Honorable Prime Minister of Bangladesh Dr. Tawfiq-E-Elahi Chowdhury, Bir Bikrom. Also in attendance were representatives of IFC, who is delegated to provide and arrange the required financing for the terminal.

“This innovative project would not be possible without the critical support and collaboration of Petrobangla and the Government of Bangladesh,” stated Mr. Bustos. “The signing of these agreements not only authorizes Excelerate to begin developing this vital project, but it also demonstrates the trust bestowed upon us by Petrobangla and the nation. We are confident our experience and expertise in delivering floating regasification solutions in a cost-effective and timely manner ensure we will provide an efficient and reliable project for Bangladesh.”

The new terminal will enable Petrobangla to procure LNG from international gas markets which will further complement and enhance Bangladesh’s ability to reliably use the country’s domestic natural gas reserves. Expanding access to diverse and abundant sources of natural gas supply will promote power reliability, industrial development, and job creation in the region.

Moheshkhali Floating LNG will be the world’s first fully integrated turnkey floating LNG terminal whereby all services will be provided under a single contract by a single provider – Excelerate Energy. Excelerate will fully develop, design, construct, install, finance, and operate the terminal. This structure will allow for a single point of interface and responsibility to Petrobangla and provide seamless operations for the Bangladeshi market. Excelerate will operate the terminal for 15 years, after which the company will transfer ownership to Petrobangla.

The terminal will include the provision of one of Excelerate’s existing floating storage and regasification units (FSRU), the installation of a subsea buoy system anchored offshore, and the employment of port service vessels during operation. 

The FSRU will have 138,000 cubic meters of LNG storage capacity and a base regasification capacity of 500 million standard cubic feet per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

CHINA AND BANGLADESH 

On a Transformational Journey

China has been taken a strong place in the global economic landscape with its large GDP and rapid economic growth. Although in the last three decades, the growth of the Chinese economy has slowed down from a rate of 10 percent GDP growth to 6.9 percent in 2015, it was the largest economy in the world in terms of purchasing power parity last year. In 2015, China's contribution to global economic growth was 51.3 percent compared to 30.9 percent of the USA. 

The impressive economic growth of China, one of Bangladesh's large Southern neighbours, has important implications for our development. Bangladesh can advance further through connecting with China through trade, investment, foreign aid, and exchange of people and intellectual pursuits. China is now Bangladesh's largest trading partner. In 2015, Chinese export to Bangladesh was USD 13.9 billion. Foreign direct investment from China and Hong Kong together stood at USD 859 million in the same year. 

Economic ties between China and Bangladesh have been strengthened in the last four decades. However, there are many more opportunities for China to contribute towards the development of Bangladesh. China is a minor export destination for Bangladesh, making bilateral trade deficit between Bangladesh and China very high. In 2015, Bangladesh's export to China was USD 804 million, which was equivalent to only about 3 percent of Bangladesh's total exports to the global market. To address the growing trade imbalance, China offered duty-free access to 4,788 products from Bangladesh under the Asia-Pacific Trade Agreement. However, because of non-diversified export basket and supply side constraints, Bangladesh cannot take full advantage of this offer. Bangladesh also needs more favorable rules of origin (RoO) for increasing its exports to China. 

The size of China's investment across the globe is increasing steadily towards making it a leading economic power. In Africa, Latin America and Asia, China is investing tens of billions of dollars. This is not only on infrastructure, but also on several other sectors, including natural resource extraction, financial service, power generation, textiles, home appliances and real estate. In Bangladesh, Chinese investment has not been particularly noteworthy yet. Until 2010, Bangladesh did not get much priority from China for investment in Bangladesh. Of course, significant increase of Chinese FDI in Bangladesh was observed from 2010 onward. China's contribution to Bangladesh's FDI profile has been growing faster than that of India over the last couple of years. Low investment indicates that Chinese investment in Bangladesh has not been linked to its trade with the country. 

Traditionally, Chinese investment projects involved infrastructure and service sectors. In recent times, the focus of Chinese investment in Bangladesh has shifted towards the manufacturing sector, specifically to the ready- made garments sector. It has also expressed interest in making investment in priority sectors such as commerce, agriculture, industry, energy and infrastructure. Higher investment from China can in fact help reduce bi-lateral trade deficit. 

Given the large and growing domestic market of China, Bangladesh has the potential to increase its exports to the country. With rising wages in the country, China may take advantage of competitive wage by shifting some of its sunset industries to Bangladesh. This will create employment here and the opportunity to increase exports. This requires massive improvement in infrastructure including power and energy, and also availability of land. The Bangladesh government is planning to have land bank to facilitate large investments. Large Chinese investments can be an opportunity for technology transfer which can contribute to productivity improvement through upgrading of skills. 

Chinese contribution, as development assistance to Bangladesh, was negligible till the recent past. Chinese assistance has been mainly for infrastructure development. The Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), established with the initiative of China in 2015, has created opportunities for Bangladesh. Indeed, Bangladesh has already received loans from AIIB for its power sector development. At a time when there is huge finance gap to meet the need of countries, AIIB has the potential to bridge at least a part of this gap. Asian countries can request AIIB for funds to build infrastructure such as roads, railways, power and telecommunications. This initiative is also a complementary to the New Silk Road initiative of China, which seeks to improve infrastructure and connectivity in Asia.

China's transformational journey during the last three decades with high economic growth has made it an economic powerhouse, not only in the region but across the globe. Through several rounds of reforms since 1978 and following its membership in the World Trade Organisation in 2001, China has gone through major structural change as well. As a result, China has achieved the power to influence the course of development of other countries. 

Even at a phase when Chinese growth has slowed down, it is trying to consolidate its progress through modernization and reforms. The inclusion of Chinese currency Renminbi in the Special Drawing Right (SDR) valuation basket of the International Monetary Fund indicates progress in reforms in China. It is also an attempt to deepen its integration with the global economy. The quality of growth has now caught the attention of Chinese policymakers. It is also investing heavily on green economy, as at the G20 meeting in Hangzhou in September 2016, China highlighted the issue of green financing.

The future growth prospect and reorientation of growth pattern within China will shape the development path of its partners to a large extent. Despite challenges, there will be newer opportunities for developing countries which are directly linked with Chinese prosperity. As a long term economic partner, Bangladesh will have to prepare itself to benefit from this opportunity. 

_The writer is Research Director at the Centre for Policy Dialogue. _

*Expanding the Bangladesh-China trade frontier*





Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina with Chinese President Xi Jinping. PHOTO: AFP


Chinese President Xi Jinping will be visiting Dhaka for an official visit on October 15, 2016. This is happening three decades after Chinese President Li Xiannian visited Bangladesh in March 1986. This high-profile visit has already triggered considerable optimism in all quarters due to the fact that China is the biggest trade partner and one of the most trusted friends of Bangladesh since formal diplomatic relations were established in mid-1970s. Both the countries are ready with a number of agreements worth billions, covering trade, investment and developmental cooperation, to sign during President Xi Jinping's visit.

Bangladesh-China bilateral trade has been increasing significantly over the years, both in terms of absolute amount and percentage change among Bangladesh's top trade partners. As per the statistics of Export Promotion Bureau of Bangladesh, the country's total merchandised export to China was USD 808.14 million in the year 2015-16, which was only USD 319.66 million in 2010-11. Thus, Bangladesh's export to China grew at an annual average of 30 percent in the last five years. Nevertheless, the recent export growth has been quite slow, only 6 and 2.2 percent in 2014-15 and 2015-16, respectively. The share of exports to China was merely 2.4 percent of the total export in the immediate past fiscal year.

On the other hand, merchandised imports from China have been the highest for quite some time. The extrapolated data of Bangladesh Bank shows that import from China was worth about USD 9.8 billion in 2015-16, which was USD 5.9 billion in 2010-11. However, the growth of import was considerably lower than export during this period, on average 13 percent per annum. Conversely, the share of imports of China is growing quite well; from 20.7 percent in 2013-14, it has become about 24.1 percent of the total merchandised imports from the country in 2015-16 as per Bangladesh Bank data. Together, Bangladesh's trade with China is now about 26.5 percent of its total trade with the world, which is the highest with a rising trend. If this rate prevails, the total bilateral trade would be USD18 billion in 2021, when the country would celebrate its 50th anniversary.

Bangladesh mainly imports raw materials for its textiles and clothing from China, such as cotton, yarn, fabrics, staple fibers and accessories for its readymade garments (RMG) industry, which is nearly 35 percent of total imports. The latest data of Bangladesh Bank reveals that the country imported cotton, cotton yarn/thread and cotton fabrics (19.6 percent); man-made staple fibres and knitted or crocheted fabrics (10.1 percent); man-made filaments, strip and the like of manmade textile materials (3.8 percent); and other fabrics and apparel accessories (2.8 percent). The other notable import items are boilers, machinery, mechanical appliances and their parts (16.4 percent); electrical machinery and equipment and parts (12.2 percent); and fertiliser, plastic, chemicals, and iron and steel (13.1 percent). The country also imports some food items from China.

On the export side, the top five items constituted about 80 percent of total exports in 2015-16, of which 42.2 percent is woven and knit garments as per the double-digit harmonised code. The main items are woven garments (24.5 percent), leather products and travel items (17.9 percent), knitwear (17.8 percent), paper yarn and woven fabric (12.6 percent), and raw leather (6.5 percent). Fish and footwear are also getting prominence (8.5 percent) in the export basket. Thus, a complementarity is evident in the export and import items, which is believed to create synergy especially in Bangladesh's export-oriented RMG industry. Bangladesh is basically sourcing raw materials and machinery for its textiles and clothing sector.

Despite these positive developments in bilateral trade, there are certain gray areas and constraining factors disfavouring Bangladesh in optimising mutual gains from trade. The first and foremost is very high amount of negative trade balance of Bangladesh, which is currently 85 percent of total bilateral trade. It is mainly due to low export value and its very slow growth in recent years. A slightly encouraging fact is that relative trade deficit has been on the decline — it was 90 percent of total bilateral trade in 2010-11. The declining ratio of trade deficit is perhaps due to duty-free access of around 5,000 Bangladeshi items to the Chinese market under the Asia Pacific Trade Agreement (APTA). Bangladesh, however, needs zero-tariff access of 99 percent items, including RMG products. If China grants this concession, it would significantly help reduce gigantic trade deficit, and bilateral trade would be much larger in the foreseeable future.

Further strengthening of value chain is imperative to benefit the textiles and clothing sector of Bangladesh. China is a cheap source of raw materials, which is being utilised to maintain trade surplus with the European and North American countries. Cost of importing garment inputs from China could be reduced in two ways: reducing time of clearance in sea ports by improving capacity of Chittagong port and extending Chinese production base of non-cotton RMG inputs by constructing relevant factories in Bangladesh. Though the earlier option is immediately required, the latter would help China's costly and declining industries to locate a gainful place and strengthen the bilateral value chain. 

Finally, Chinese involvement in Bangladesh's two special economic zones (SEZs) and establishing a dedicated export processing zone (EPZ) for China would help boost bilateral trade and increase Bangladesh's exports to the global market. Even though the SEZ Authority is on the fast track in offering China's desired SEZs in Chittagong and Mongla, the sites have been far from ready in the last two years. There will also likely be complications in constructing EPZ as can be inferred from the experience of the Korean EPZ. Therefore, both parties should come together to assess the ground reality and expedite the process to operationalise the SEZ. The joint communiqué of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and President Xi Jinping should cover these issues. 

_The writer is Acting Research Director at Bangladesh Institute of International and Strategic Studies (BIISS)._

*Govt eyes big investment from China*

Staff Correspondent

The government looks to tap Chinese investment into Bangladesh by awarding them a special economic zone as well as availing loans at cheap rates from Beijing, said Commerce Minister Tofail Ahmed yesterday.

He made the comment at a discussion on “Bangladesh-China Relation: Achievement and Expectation” organised by the Economic Reporters' Forum (ERF) at the CIRDAP auditorium in Dhaka.

The discussion came days ahead of Chinese President Xi Jinping's upcoming visit to Dhaka.

“He also visited Bangladesh when he was the vice-president of his country. He is now coming to Bangladesh as the president. This only proves how deep relations are between the two nations,” the minister observed.

Tofail said many countries have problems with other countries. “But Bangladesh has good relations with China, India, Russia and the US. This proves the diplomatic farsightedness of our prime minister.”

He added that the government has decided to set up 100 special economic zones across the country. Work for around 20 such zones has already started. The government plans to award one of those SEZs to China to attract Chinese investment, he said.

He further said China is gradually moving away from garment manufacturing and many Chinese business-people believe Chinese manufacturers have the opportunity to relocate their businesses to Bangladesh.

“So, we will give them an SEZ to bring in Chinese investment,” he said, adding that both the countries have expressed their willingness to that end.

Currently, China is Bangladesh's largest trading partner, although the trade balance is heavily tilted in favour of the Asian giant.

Bangladesh imports products worth $10 billion from China and exports products worth $800 million, said the commerce minister quoting data from the Export Promotion Bureau.

Export to China grew by 25 percent in the first quarter of the current fiscal year, whereas total export went up by only 4 percent, he added.

He said export to China would soon surpass the $1 billion mark and Bangladesh' overseas sales would stand at $2 billion to the world's second-largest country within two to three years as China has offered Bangladesh duty-free benefits for more than 5,000 items.

Talking about trade deficit, the minister said Bangladesh's trade deficit with India is debated more compared to that with China.

Tofail said India has granted Bangladesh duty and quota-free access to all of its products except alcohol and tobacco. But the Bangladeshi exporters have not yet attained capability to utilize the export opportunity, he observed.

“We have to increase our competitiveness.”

He also talked about any free trade agreement with China, saying Bangladesh would be cautious about the issue.

“We already have duty-free benefit to the Chinese market for our products. Why should we go for the FTA with the country? Already China's export to Bangladesh is more compared to its import. If Bangladesh goes for the FTA, how much will we benefit?”

Most of the countries in the world except the US have given duty and quota-free market access to Bangladesh, he said.

During Chinese President Xi Jinping's upcoming Dhaka visit, a number of memoranda-of-understanding between the two countries would be signed.

The commerce minister said Bangladesh has developed its capacity to implement projects on its own funds. Still the country is borrowing from China at 2 percent with tenures up to 20 years, but these rates could not be compared to those of the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank.

But Chinese financing entails one problem as the bidding are unsolicited and do not go through a tender process. During usual tendering process Bangladesh can negotiate hard for the rates and terms and conditions for a loan.

“We have even proposed that there should be competition among Chinese companies. If there is a tendering process among the competing Chinese companies, Bangladesh will still benefit.”

Tofail said Bangladesh wants to maintain peaceful relations with all countries in the world for further development of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> CHINA AND BANGLADESH
> 
> On a Transformational Journey
> 
> China has been taken a strong place in the global economic landscape with its large GDP and rapid economic growth. Although in the last three decades, the growth of the Chinese economy has slowed down from a rate of 10 percent GDP growth to 6.9 percent in 2015, it was the largest economy in the world in terms of purchasing power parity last year. In 2015, China's contribution to global economic growth was 51.3 percent compared to 30.9 percent of the USA.
> 
> The impressive economic growth of China, one of Bangladesh's large Southern neighbours, has important implications for our development. Bangladesh can advance further through connecting with China through trade, investment, foreign aid, and exchange of people and intellectual pursuits. China is now Bangladesh's largest trading partner. In 2015, Chinese export to Bangladesh was USD 13.9 billion. Foreign direct investment from China and Hong Kong together stood at USD 859 million in the same year.
> 
> Economic ties between China and Bangladesh have been strengthened in the last four decades. However, there are many more opportunities for China to contribute towards the development of Bangladesh. China is a minor export destination for Bangladesh, making bilateral trade deficit between Bangladesh and China very high. In 2015, Bangladesh's export to China was USD 804 million, which was equivalent to only about 3 percent of Bangladesh's total exports to the global market. To address the growing trade imbalance, China offered duty-free access to 4,788 products from Bangladesh under the Asia-Pacific Trade Agreement. However, because of non-diversified export basket and supply side constraints, Bangladesh cannot take full advantage of this offer. Bangladesh also needs more favorable rules of origin (RoO) for increasing its exports to China.
> 
> The size of China's investment across the globe is increasing steadily towards making it a leading economic power. In Africa, Latin America and Asia, China is investing tens of billions of dollars. This is not only on infrastructure, but also on several other sectors, including natural resource extraction, financial service, power generation, textiles, home appliances and real estate. In Bangladesh, Chinese investment has not been particularly noteworthy yet. Until 2010, Bangladesh did not get much priority from China for investment in Bangladesh. Of course, significant increase of Chinese FDI in Bangladesh was observed from 2010 onward. China's contribution to Bangladesh's FDI profile has been growing faster than that of India over the last couple of years. Low investment indicates that Chinese investment in Bangladesh has not been linked to its trade with the country.
> 
> Traditionally, Chinese investment projects involved infrastructure and service sectors. In recent times, the focus of Chinese investment in Bangladesh has shifted towards the manufacturing sector, specifically to the ready- made garments sector. It has also expressed interest in making investment in priority sectors such as commerce, agriculture, industry, energy and infrastructure. Higher investment from China can in fact help reduce bi-lateral trade deficit.
> 
> Given the large and growing domestic market of China, Bangladesh has the potential to increase its exports to the country. With rising wages in the country, China may take advantage of competitive wage by shifting some of its sunset industries to Bangladesh. This will create employment here and the opportunity to increase exports. This requires massive improvement in infrastructure including power and energy, and also availability of land. The Bangladesh government is planning to have land bank to facilitate large investments. Large Chinese investments can be an opportunity for technology transfer which can contribute to productivity improvement through upgrading of skills.
> 
> Chinese contribution, as development assistance to Bangladesh, was negligible till the recent past. Chinese assistance has been mainly for infrastructure development. The Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), established with the initiative of China in 2015, has created opportunities for Bangladesh. Indeed, Bangladesh has already received loans from AIIB for its power sector development. At a time when there is huge finance gap to meet the need of countries, AIIB has the potential to bridge at least a part of this gap. Asian countries can request AIIB for funds to build infrastructure such as roads, railways, power and telecommunications. This initiative is also a complementary to the New Silk Road initiative of China, which seeks to improve infrastructure and connectivity in Asia.
> 
> China's transformational journey during the last three decades with high economic growth has made it an economic powerhouse, not only in the region but across the globe. Through several rounds of reforms since 1978 and following its membership in the World Trade Organisation in 2001, China has gone through major structural change as well. As a result, China has achieved the power to influence the course of development of other countries.
> 
> Even at a phase when Chinese growth has slowed down, it is trying to consolidate its progress through modernization and reforms. The inclusion of Chinese currency Renminbi in the Special Drawing Right (SDR) valuation basket of the International Monetary Fund indicates progress in reforms in China. It is also an attempt to deepen its integration with the global economy. The quality of growth has now caught the attention of Chinese policymakers. It is also investing heavily on green economy, as at the G20 meeting in Hangzhou in September 2016, China highlighted the issue of green financing.
> 
> The future growth prospect and reorientation of growth pattern within China will shape the development path of its partners to a large extent. Despite challenges, there will be newer opportunities for developing countries which are directly linked with Chinese prosperity. As a long term economic partner, Bangladesh will have to prepare itself to benefit from this opportunity.
> 
> _The writer is Research Director at the Centre for Policy Dialogue. _
> 
> *Expanding the Bangladesh-China trade frontier*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina with Chinese President Xi Jinping. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> 
> Chinese President Xi Jinping will be visiting Dhaka for an official visit on October 15, 2016. This is happening three decades after Chinese President Li Xiannian visited Bangladesh in March 1986. This high-profile visit has already triggered considerable optimism in all quarters due to the fact that China is the biggest trade partner and one of the most trusted friends of Bangladesh since formal diplomatic relations were established in mid-1970s. Both the countries are ready with a number of agreements worth billions, covering trade, investment and developmental cooperation, to sign during President Xi Jinping's visit.
> 
> Bangladesh-China bilateral trade has been increasing significantly over the years, both in terms of absolute amount and percentage change among Bangladesh's top trade partners. As per the statistics of Export Promotion Bureau of Bangladesh, the country's total merchandised export to China was USD 808.14 million in the year 2015-16, which was only USD 319.66 million in 2010-11. Thus, Bangladesh's export to China grew at an annual average of 30 percent in the last five years. Nevertheless, the recent export growth has been quite slow, only 6 and 2.2 percent in 2014-15 and 2015-16, respectively. The share of exports to China was merely 2.4 percent of the total export in the immediate past fiscal year.
> 
> On the other hand, merchandised imports from China have been the highest for quite some time. The extrapolated data of Bangladesh Bank shows that import from China was worth about USD 9.8 billion in 2015-16, which was USD 5.9 billion in 2010-11. However, the growth of import was considerably lower than export during this period, on average 13 percent per annum. Conversely, the share of imports of China is growing quite well; from 20.7 percent in 2013-14, it has become about 24.1 percent of the total merchandised imports from the country in 2015-16 as per Bangladesh Bank data. Together, Bangladesh's trade with China is now about 26.5 percent of its total trade with the world, which is the highest with a rising trend. If this rate prevails, the total bilateral trade would be USD18 billion in 2021, when the country would celebrate its 50th anniversary.
> 
> Bangladesh mainly imports raw materials for its textiles and clothing from China, such as cotton, yarn, fabrics, staple fibers and accessories for its readymade garments (RMG) industry, which is nearly 35 percent of total imports. The latest data of Bangladesh Bank reveals that the country imported cotton, cotton yarn/thread and cotton fabrics (19.6 percent); man-made staple fibres and knitted or crocheted fabrics (10.1 percent); man-made filaments, strip and the like of manmade textile materials (3.8 percent); and other fabrics and apparel accessories (2.8 percent). The other notable import items are boilers, machinery, mechanical appliances and their parts (16.4 percent); electrical machinery and equipment and parts (12.2 percent); and fertiliser, plastic, chemicals, and iron and steel (13.1 percent). The country also imports some food items from China.
> 
> On the export side, the top five items constituted about 80 percent of total exports in 2015-16, of which 42.2 percent is woven and knit garments as per the double-digit harmonised code. The main items are woven garments (24.5 percent), leather products and travel items (17.9 percent), knitwear (17.8 percent), paper yarn and woven fabric (12.6 percent), and raw leather (6.5 percent). Fish and footwear are also getting prominence (8.5 percent) in the export basket. Thus, a complementarity is evident in the export and import items, which is believed to create synergy especially in Bangladesh's export-oriented RMG industry. Bangladesh is basically sourcing raw materials and machinery for its textiles and clothing sector.
> 
> Despite these positive developments in bilateral trade, there are certain gray areas and constraining factors disfavouring Bangladesh in optimising mutual gains from trade. The first and foremost is very high amount of negative trade balance of Bangladesh, which is currently 85 percent of total bilateral trade. It is mainly due to low export value and its very slow growth in recent years. A slightly encouraging fact is that relative trade deficit has been on the decline — it was 90 percent of total bilateral trade in 2010-11. The declining ratio of trade deficit is perhaps due to duty-free access of around 5,000 Bangladeshi items to the Chinese market under the Asia Pacific Trade Agreement (APTA). Bangladesh, however, needs zero-tariff access of 99 percent items, including RMG products. If China grants this concession, it would significantly help reduce gigantic trade deficit, and bilateral trade would be much larger in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Further strengthening of value chain is imperative to benefit the textiles and clothing sector of Bangladesh. China is a cheap source of raw materials, which is being utilised to maintain trade surplus with the European and North American countries. Cost of importing garment inputs from China could be reduced in two ways: reducing time of clearance in sea ports by improving capacity of Chittagong port and extending Chinese production base of non-cotton RMG inputs by constructing relevant factories in Bangladesh. Though the earlier option is immediately required, the latter would help China's costly and declining industries to locate a gainful place and strengthen the bilateral value chain.
> 
> Finally, Chinese involvement in Bangladesh's two special economic zones (SEZs) and establishing a dedicated export processing zone (EPZ) for China would help boost bilateral trade and increase Bangladesh's exports to the global market. Even though the SEZ Authority is on the fast track in offering China's desired SEZs in Chittagong and Mongla, the sites have been far from ready in the last two years. There will also likely be complications in constructing EPZ as can be inferred from the experience of the Korean EPZ. Therefore, both parties should come together to assess the ground reality and expedite the process to operationalise the SEZ. The joint communiqué of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and President Xi Jinping should cover these issues.
> 
> _The writer is Acting Research Director at Bangladesh Institute of International and Strategic Studies (BIISS)._
> 
> *Govt eyes big investment from China*
> 
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> The government looks to tap Chinese investment into Bangladesh by awarding them a special economic zone as well as availing loans at cheap rates from Beijing, said Commerce Minister Tofail Ahmed yesterday.
> 
> He made the comment at a discussion on “Bangladesh-China Relation: Achievement and Expectation” organised by the Economic Reporters' Forum (ERF) at the CIRDAP auditorium in Dhaka.
> 
> The discussion came days ahead of Chinese President Xi Jinping's upcoming visit to Dhaka.
> 
> “He also visited Bangladesh when he was the vice-president of his country. He is now coming to Bangladesh as the president. This only proves how deep relations are between the two nations,” the minister observed.
> 
> Tofail said many countries have problems with other countries. “But Bangladesh has good relations with China, India, Russia and the US. This proves the diplomatic farsightedness of our prime minister.”
> 
> He added that the government has decided to set up 100 special economic zones across the country. Work for around 20 such zones has already started. The government plans to award one of those SEZs to China to attract Chinese investment, he said.
> 
> He further said China is gradually moving away from garment manufacturing and many Chinese business-people believe Chinese manufacturers have the opportunity to relocate their businesses to Bangladesh.
> 
> “So, we will give them an SEZ to bring in Chinese investment,” he said, adding that both the countries have expressed their willingness to that end.
> 
> Currently, China is Bangladesh's largest trading partner, although the trade balance is heavily tilted in favour of the Asian giant.
> 
> Bangladesh imports products worth $10 billion from China and exports products worth $800 million, said the commerce minister quoting data from the Export Promotion Bureau.
> 
> Export to China grew by 25 percent in the first quarter of the current fiscal year, whereas total export went up by only 4 percent, he added.
> 
> He said export to China would soon surpass the $1 billion mark and Bangladesh' overseas sales would stand at $2 billion to the world's second-largest country within two to three years as China has offered Bangladesh duty-free benefits for more than 5,000 items.
> 
> Talking about trade deficit, the minister said Bangladesh's trade deficit with India is debated more compared to that with China.
> 
> Tofail said India has granted Bangladesh duty and quota-free access to all of its products except alcohol and tobacco. But the Bangladeshi exporters have not yet attained capability to utilize the export opportunity, he observed.
> 
> “We have to increase our competitiveness.”
> 
> He also talked about any free trade agreement with China, saying Bangladesh would be cautious about the issue.
> 
> “We already have duty-free benefit to the Chinese market for our products. Why should we go for the FTA with the country? Already China's export to Bangladesh is more compared to its import. If Bangladesh goes for the FTA, how much will we benefit?”
> 
> Most of the countries in the world except the US have given duty and quota-free market access to Bangladesh, he said.
> 
> During Chinese President Xi Jinping's upcoming Dhaka visit, a number of memoranda-of-understanding between the two countries would be signed.
> 
> The commerce minister said Bangladesh has developed its capacity to implement projects on its own funds. Still the country is borrowing from China at 2 percent with tenures up to 20 years, but these rates could not be compared to those of the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank.
> 
> But Chinese financing entails one problem as the bidding are unsolicited and do not go through a tender process. During usual tendering process Bangladesh can negotiate hard for the rates and terms and conditions for a loan.
> 
> “We have even proposed that there should be competition among Chinese companies. If there is a tendering process among the competing Chinese companies, Bangladesh will still benefit.”
> 
> Tofail said Bangladesh wants to maintain peaceful relations with all countries in the world for further development of the country.



Very informative, thanks.

BD - China cooperation is actually much welcome thing for the region as it adds fiscal and economic stability to the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


>



Surely a better video can be made by professional BD govt


----------



## katarabhumi

*10 railway coaches brought from Indonesia*

_Md Taiyeb Ali Sarker, Nilphamari - October 14, 2016_






*Asian Development Bank is funding the purchase from Indonesia which includes 100 meter gauge and 50 broad gauge coaches within February 2017*

Ten new passenger coaches have been imported from Indonesia and sent to Saidpur Railway Workshop.

The modern coaches reached the workshop on Tuesday and the railway workers are now conducting inspection to prepare the coaches for trial run, sources said.

BR sources said that the coaches were made specifically for Bangladesh’s particular needs by PT Inka (Persero). PT Inka is a state-owned train manufacturer, the first fully integrated rolling stock and automotive manufacturer in Southeast Asia.

Shawkat Jamil, divisional traffic officer of Bangladesh Railway (BR) West Zone (Rajshahi), said: “BR imported the coaches under a bilateral agreement between Bangladesh and Indonesia. Among the coaches one is AC berth, three are AC chair and rest six are Shovon chair.”

Workers at the workshop told the Dhaka Tribune that these coaches are of better quality than the Indian coaches.

Divisional Caretaker of Saidpur Railway Workshop, Nur Ahmed Hossain, said: “After completing the inspection, we will hand over the coaches to Railway traffic department for test runs.”

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2016/10/14/10-railway-coaches-brought-indonesia/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Surely a better video can be made by professional BD govt



This is definitely not made by BD govt professionals. 

This is from some Internet hack of limited talent....


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> This is definitely not made by BD govt professionals.
> 
> This is from some Internet hack of limited talent....



What I am saying is that BD govt must make something better....or have they already? (If so post it here please).


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> What I am saying is that BD govt must make something better....or have they already? (If so post it here please).



Well I'll be looking for some - meanwhile this is a nice one from the Board of Investment I think....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Well I'll be looking for some - meanwhile this is a nice one from the Board of Investment I think)....



Well its a lot better I have to say hehe. No auto generated speech is always welcome as a start!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> *Transit to destroy local industries
> Steelmakers air such fear*
> Shihabur Rahman
> 
> Iron and steel rod manufacturers fear that the transit facility offered to India will badly affect Bangladeshi industries, particularly theirs, in different ways.
> 
> They think the facility will 'destroy' the present market of their products in the seven northeastern states of India -- Arunachal, Assam, Meghalaya, Manipur, Mizoram, Nagaland and Tripura -- and mar the potential of further export.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaders of three associations of rod manufacturers -- Bangladesh Auto Re-rolling and Steel Mills Association (BARSMA), Bangladesh Steel Mill Owners' Association (BSMOA) and Bangladesh Re-rolling Mills Association (BRMA) -- discussed their concerns at a joint meeting Saturday.
> 
> They have decided to take up the matter with the government shortly.
> 
> The transshipment of Indian goods to the landlocked northeastern states, called Seven Sisters, through Bangladesh territory began in mid-June this year under the Protocol on Inland Waterways Trade and Transit (PIWTT) between the two next-door neighbours.
> 
> The first consignment, comprising iron products, arrived at port of call at Ashuganj in Brahmanbaria from Kolkata on board an Indian ship on June 17 and it was then taken to Agartala, the capital of Tripura.
> 
> *Bangladesh levies a fee of Tk 192.22 per tonne for such transshipment.
> 
> The country gets another Tk 50 per tonne for providing security to the consignment from Ashuganj to Akhaura and Tk 10 for shipment of per-tonne goods through two channels -- Mongla-Ghosiakhali and Gabkhan.*
> 
> The transit has reduced the distance between the eastern and northeastern parts of India to almost one-third as currently goods travel through Siliguri corridor to the northeastern states.
> 
> BARSMA Chairman Sheikh Masudul Alam Masud said Bangladesh will fail to tap the potential market worth billions of dollar in the Seven Sisters only for the meagre fees from India.
> 
> Bangladesh currently exports cement, rod, ceramic, beverage, garments, plastic goods, melamine, cosmetics, etc to India's northeast.
> 
> "The volume of rod export to the northeastern India is still not significant. But we had the potential to raise it substantially. However, the transit facility has destroyed it," he said.
> 
> According to exporters, India allows duty-free access of many Bangladeshi products to its market but the governments of the northeastern states have now imposed 15 per cent VAT on sale of those, blunting the competitive edge of the Bangladeshi goods.
> 
> "Now the state governments are urging Bangladeshi entrepreneurs to invest there, but we are not in a position to do so to maintain our market," said BRMA Vice President Sirajul Islam.
> 
> Re-rolling and steel-mill owners also fears penetration of Indian goods, meant for transshipment, into Bangladesh market.
> 
> "There is every chance that the Indian products bound for the Seven Sisters will end up selling on Bangladesh market," said Masud.
> 
> He referred to the smuggling of a huge amount of contraband Phensedyl syrup from India into Bangladesh every year to substantiate the fears.
> 
> "Phensedyl made in India is illegal in Bangladesh. But can we stop it from coming in here," he questioned.
> 
> Rod manufacturers will advise the government to raise the transshipment fee substantially so that the prices of Indian products increase and come at par with Bangladeshi goods in the northeastern states.
> 
> They will also request the government to check penetration of Indian goods, destined for the seven states, into Bangladesh market.
> 
> Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan told an event that marked the beginning of the transshipment that the fee would increase to Tk 700-800 per tonne when the 'system would be automated' and other facilities ensured.
> 
> It may be mentioned here that CPD recommended tariff at around Tk. 1000 per tone for transshipment. The rate being paid is around one fifth of that amount.
> 
> This will create huge issues locally in business circles and cannot be ignored.



These shameless choshomkhors are just trying to milk the gov.
Instead of relying on slavery, they should develop a good business plan? A real one!

Someone should bitch slap some sense in those choshomkhors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> These shameless choshomkhors are just trying to milk the gov.
> Instead of relying on slavery, they should develop a good business plan? A real one!
> 
> Someone should bitch slap some sense in those choshomkhors.



Business plan from iron rod businessman maybe expecting a bit much.

Most of these businesses were not started by very educated/professional people to start with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Lessons of Bangladesh can spread to other countries, WB chief Kim says*

*







*
*World Bank President Jim Yong Kim said that lessons of Bangladesh over poverty eradication "can spread to other countries.*

During his public lecture, at an event attended by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, he spoke of Bangladesh's "impressive record" and hoped "lessons of Bangladesh can spread to other countries."

“We believe in Bangladesh at the World Bank Group,” he said, speaking at the End Poverty Day event jointly hosted by the Bangladesh government and the World Bank.

He said in just a year 100 million people came out of extreme poverty globally.

While he recognised the numbers as impressive, the WB chief spoke of Bangladesh's "impressive record" and hoped "lessons of Bangladesh can spread to other countries."

*“We believe that the lessons from the experiences of Bangladesh over the past few decades are among the most important to achieve the goal of ending extreme poverty throughout the world.*

*“Innovation is extremely important in eradicating poverty and Bangladesh recognised that very early.”*

He referred to handling of diseases like diarrhea, creating "an army of women health workers."

*"Investments in people are just as important as investments in hard infrastructure," he said. "These investments occurred despite many challenges."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Here is the shot of S2-AJA after she landed at her home base at Dhaka today around 2PM!
She got a splendid water-canon salute and now US-Bangla have earned their place in the elite class as a Boeing operator and became the 5th operator in the country to fly 737s! Good luck USB!





'TAILS' FROM THE RAMP | A stunning display of tails from the ramp at Dhaka.





Etihad A33F spooling up for departure





All local birds, domestic and regional....


Bangladesh is possibly the only country with jets serving domestic 200 mile legs (other than Japan) since the 60's. Earlier this was the venerable Fokker F28s, nowadays the ol' reliable 737s....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

*বাংলাদেশে বন্দর ব্যবস্থার আধুনিকায়নে ব্যাঘাত ঘটাচ্ছে ভূরাজনীতি*
টারলক মুনি | ২৩:১১:০০ মিনিট, অক্টোবর ২১, ২০১৬

1






বাংলাদেশে বন্দর ব্যবস্থার আধুনিকায়নে ব্যাঘাত ঘটাচ্ছে ভূরাজনীতি
বর্তমান পরিস্থিতিতে আধুনিক সুযোগ-সুবিধাসম্পন্ন বন্দর অবকাঠামো স্থাপন বাংলাদেশের জন্য অত্যন্ত জরুরি হয়ে পড়েছে। কিন্তু দেশটির অবকাঠামো উন্নয়ন খাতে সহযোগিতা করা নিয়ে চীন, ভারত ও জাপানের মধ্যে চলমান প্রতিযোগিতায় শ্লথ হয়ে এসেছে সংশ্লিষ্ট প্রকল্পগুলোর গতি।

বাংলাদেশের জন্য নতুন একটি বন্দর স্থাপন অত্যন্ত জরুরি। দেশের প্রধান বন্দর চট্টগ্রামের ব্যবহার হচ্ছে এর প্রকৃত সক্ষমতার চেয়ে অনেক বেশি। কিন্তু এখন পর্যন্ত বন্দরটির প্রকৃত বিকল্প গড়ে তোলা যায়নি। অন্যদিকে ১০ বছর ধরে স্থিতিশীল ৬ শতাংশ হারে জিডিপি প্রবৃদ্ধি নিশ্চিত করার পর বাংলাদেশের জন্য একটি নতুন ও আধুনিক বন্দর স্থাপনের প্রয়োজনীয়তা বেশ গুরুতর হয়ে দাঁড়িয়েছে।

নতুন বন্দর নির্মাণ এবং এর জন্য বাণিজ্যিক উদ্দীপনার প্রয়োজন সত্ত্বেও অর্থায়নকারী চীন, জাপান ও ভারতের প্রতিযোগিতায় থমকে যাচ্ছে সংশ্লিষ্ট প্রকল্পগুলো। বাংলাদেশের অবকাঠামোগত উন্নয়নে অর্থায়নের দিক থেকে এগিয়ে থাকার অর্থ হলো দেশটিসহ আঞ্চলিক রাজনীতিতে নিজের প্রভাব বৃদ্ধি করা, যে কারণে এ প্রতিযোগিতা।

চীনের প্রেসিডেন্ট শি জিনপিংয়ের ঢাকা সফরকালে বাংলাদেশের অবকাঠামোগত উন্নয়নে ২ হাজার ৪০০ কোটি ডলারের ঋণ প্রতিশ্রুতি দিয়েছে দেশটি। তবে এ সময় বন্দর অবকাঠামোয় বিনিয়োগ প্রসঙ্গে দেশটির পক্ষ থেকে বিশদ কিছু জানানো হয়নি। যদিও বাংলাদেশে একটি নতুন গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর স্থাপনে অর্থায়নের বিষয়ে অনেক বছর থেকেই আগ্রহ দেখিয়ে আসছে বেইজিং।

বাংলাদেশের বৈদেশিক বাণিজ্যের ৯০ শতাংশেরও বেশি পণ্য আমদানি-রফতানি করা হয় চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর দিয়ে। বঙ্গোপসাগর থেকে ১৬ কিলোমিটার (১০ মাইল) উজানে কর্ণফুলী নদীতীরে অবস্থিত বন্দরটির গভীরতা মাত্র ৯ দশমিক ২ মিটার (৩০ ফুট)। ফলে এখানে ছোট জাহাজ ব্যবহারের মাধ্যমে খালাস বা লোডিংয়ের জন্য মূল জাহাজে পণ্য আনা-নেয়া করতে হয়, যা অত্যন্ত ব্যয়বহুল।

এখান দিয়ে পরিবাহিত পণ্যের অর্ধেকেরও বেশি রাখা হয় বন্দরের প্রধান তিনটি টার্মিনালে। এসব টার্মিনালের কোনো কোনোটির বয়স ৮০ বছরের কাছাকাছি। অবস্থাও খুব একটা ভালো নয়। অবকাঠামোগত দুর্বলতার কারণে বন্দরে জাহাজের নিয়মিত ভিড় লেগেই থাকে। চলতি বছরের জুলাইয়ে ভুক্তভোগী একটি জাহাজ এনওয়াইকে লাইনারের গ্রাহকদের উদ্দেশে প্রকাশিত এক বিজ্ঞপ্তিতে বলা হয়, অপ্রত্যাশিত জাহাজ জটের কারণে বন্দরে নৌযানটিকে ছয়দিন অবস্থান করতে হয়। যদিও সময় লাগার কথা ছিল এর অর্ধেক।

সেপ্টেম্বরের শেষ দিকে বন্দরের কার্যক্রম আবার স্থবির হয়ে পড়ে। শ্রমিক ধর্মঘটের কারণে পোর্ট ইয়ার্ডে গাদাগাদি করে ফেলে রাখা হয় প্রায় ৪০ হাজার কনটেইনার, যা প্রকৃত ধারণক্ষমতার চেয়েও বেশি।

ধারণা করা হচ্ছে, তৈরি পোশাক, হিমায়িত খাদ্য, পাট ও চামড়াজাত পণ্যের বৈশ্বিক চাহিদা বৃদ্ধির কারণে ২০২১ সালের মধ্যে ৫ হাজার কোটি ডলারের মাইলফলক ছাড়াবে বাংলাদেশের রফতানি খাতের ব্যাপ্তি। একই সঙ্গে বাড়বে পেট্রোলিয়াম পণ্য, ভোজ্যতেল, তুলা এবং যন্ত্র ও যন্ত্রাংশ আমদানি।

গত বছর অন্য দুটি প্রতিষ্ঠানকে সঙ্গে নিয়ে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরে একটি যৌথ বন্দর উন্নয়ন সমীক্ষা চালায় জার্মানিভিত্তিক পরিবহন ও সরবরাহ প্রতিষ্ঠান এইচএইচএলএর সাবসিডিয়ারি প্রতিষ্ঠান এইচপিসি হামবুর্গ পোর্ট কনসালটিং। সমীক্ষা প্রতিবেদনে দেখা যায়, ২০২০ সালের মধ্যে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর দিয়ে কনটেইনার আনা-নেয়ার পরিমাণ দাঁড়াবে ২৯ লাখ টোয়েন্টি-ফুট ইকুইভ্যালেন্ট ইউনিটে (টিইইউ)। ২০৪০ সালে এর পরিমাণ বেড়ে দাঁড়াবে ৫১ লাখ টিইইউতে।

সমীক্ষায় আরো দেখা যায়, ২০২৩ সালের মধ্যে বন্দরটি দিয়ে পণ্য পরিবহনের পরিমাণ দাঁড়াবে ৪ কোটি ৮৫ লাখ টনে। ২০৪৩ সালে তা আরো বেড়ে দাঁড়াবে ৭ কোটি ৩৩ লাখ টনে। প্রধান বন্দরের কার্যক্রম এ পরিমাণে সম্প্রসারণ হওয়া সত্ত্বেও নতুন বন্দর অবকাঠামো নির্মাণে বারবার হোঁচট খেয়ে পড়ছে বাংলাদেশের প্রচেষ্টা।

চীনের বেল্ট অ্যান্ড রোড মেরিটাইম এজেন্ডার অত্যন্ত গুরুত্বপূর্ণ অংশ হলো বাংলাদেশ। দেশের দক্ষিণাঞ্চলে সোনাদিয়ায় বেইজিংয়ের সহায়তায় একটি গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণ হওয়ার কথা ছিল। কিন্তু চলতি বছরের ফেব্রুয়ারিতে চায়না হারবার ইঞ্জিনিয়ারিং কোম্পানির প্রকল্পটি বাতিল করে সরকার। ধারণা করা হচ্ছে, ভারত ও যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের ক্রমবর্ধমান চাপের মুখে এ প্রকল্প বাতিল করে ঢাকা। বর্তমানে ভারত মহাসাগর অঞ্চলে চীনের প্রভাব বেড়ে চলায় দুটি দেশই ইদানীং বেশ উদ্বিগ্ন হয়ে পড়ছে।

বঙ্গোপসাগরের উত্তরপশ্চিম উপকূলে নির্মিতব্য পায়রা বন্দরটিও মূলত চীনা সহযোগিতায় নির্মাণের কথা ছিল। যদিও শেষ পর্যন্ত তা কয়েকটি দেশের যৌথ প্রকল্পে পরিণত হয়েছে, যেখানে ভারতের সংশ্লিষ্টতা বেশ উল্লেখযোগ্য পরিমাণেই রয়েছে।

বাংলাদেশের অবকাঠামোগত উন্নয়নে উল্লেখযোগ্য পরিমাণে বেড়েছে জাপানের অংশীদারিত্বও। চলতি বছরের শুরুর দিকে দেশের দক্ষিণাঞ্চলের মাতারবাড়ীতে একটি বন্দর ও বিদ্যুেকন্দ্র নির্মাণের বিষয়ে চুক্তি স্বাক্ষর হয়। প্রকল্পের সিংহভাগ অর্থায়ন করছে জাপান ইন্টারন্যাশনাল কোঅপারেশন এজেন্সি (জাইকা)।

মাতারবাড়ী প্রকল্পের ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ৪৬০ কোটি ডলার। এর মধ্যে জাইকা দেবে ৩৪০ কোটি ডলার। ৬০০ মেগাওয়াটের দুটি কয়লাভিত্তিক বিদ্যুেকন্দ্র ও ৮০ হাজার ডেডওয়েট টন ধারণ ক্ষমতাসম্পন্ন জাহাজ পরিবহনে সক্ষম ১৮ মিটার গভীর একটি বন্দর নির্মাণ এ প্রকল্পের অন্তর্ভুক্ত রয়েছে।

অন্যদিকে হামবুর্গভিত্তিক এইচএইচএলএ জানিয়েছে, পতেঙ্গায় ১৪ মিটার গভীরতার একটি বে টার্মিনাল নির্মাণের সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাইকারী হিসেবে প্রতিষ্ঠানটিকে বেছে নিয়েছে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর কর্তৃপক্ষ। বে টার্মিনালটি নির্মাণ হলে প্রথমবারের মতো চট্টগ্রামে প্রবেশ করতে সক্ষম হবে তুলনামূলক বৃহদাকৃতির জাহাজ। বে টার্মিনাল নির্মাণ ব্যয়ের একাংশ নির্বাহ করবে এশিয়ান ডেভেলপমেন্ট ব্যাংক (এডিবি)।

প্রকল্পটি বাস্তবায়ন হবে কিনা, তা নিয়ে মন্তব্যের সময় এখনো আসেনি। কিন্তু নিজস্ব বাণিজ্য সম্ভাবনাকে সহায়তা করতে আধুনিক বন্দর নির্মাণে বাংলাদেশের প্রচেষ্টা অব্যাহত থাকবে। একই সঙ্গে দেশটির ভূরাজনৈতিক গুরুত্বের কারণে বন্দর নির্মাণে রাজনৈতিক বিলম্বের ঝুঁকিও বাড়বে।

জার্নাল অব কমার্স অবলম্বনে

লেখক হংকংয়ে আইএইচএস মেরিটাইম অ্যান্ড ট্রেডের গ্লোবাল পোর্টস বিভাগের সিনিয়র এডিটর


http://bonikbarta.com/news/2016-10-...স্থার-আধুনিকায়নে-ব্যাঘাত-ঘটাচ্ছে-ভূরাজনীতি--/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Under construction superstructure - span for Padma Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

*Bangladesh draws Saudi investment for cement, paper plants*



*Leading Saudi enterprise Al Rajhi Company for Industry and Trade on Thursday inked a deal with state-run Bangladesh Chemical Industries Corporation (BCIC) for installing cement, paper and power plants, reports BSS. “A memorandum of understanding (MoU) has been signed today between the BCIC and the Al Rajhi Group at the Industries Ministry,” an official statement said. It said according to the deal the Saudi enterprise would set up a cement plant with 15 lakh tonnes annual production capacity near Chhatak Cement Plant alongside a 330-mw power plant under a joint venture with BCIC. Simultaneously, the statement said, the Al Rajhi Group would install a modern paper mill with annual 3 lakh tonnes production capacity and a 360 mw power plant at the Karnaphuli Paper Mills Limited complex in Chittagong. Officials familiar with the process said the two proposed power plants would provide electricity to the cement and the paper mills and the excess power would be channeled to the National Power Grid. The development came four months after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina sought Saudi investments in Bangladesh during a meeting with Jeddah Chamber of Commerce while she was on an official visit there on June 4-6, this year. BCIC’s secretary Hasnath Ahmed Choudhury and Al Rajhi’s managing director Yousif Al Rajhi signed the MoU at a function witnessed by Idustries Minister Amir Hossen Amu. Senior officials of the industries and foreign ministries including Senior Secretary of the Industries Ministry Mohammad Mosharraf Hossen Bhuiyan and Bangladesh Envoy in Saudi Arabia Golam Moshi, among others, were present. Amu earlier in March this year visited Saudi Arabia and held a long meeting with Saudi Commerce and Industries Minister Dr Tawfig Fawzan Alrabiah and Saudi investors.*




http://www.newstoday.com.bd/index.php?option=details&news_id=2455142&date=2016-10-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

*50 percent construction over for country’s first satellite Bangabandhu-1: Tarana*

Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2016-10-21 16:49:58 BdST



- Fifty percent work done to launch Bangabandhu-1 Satellite .

- 13,000 km of 22,000 km optical fiber network laid.



State Minister for Post and Telecommunications Tarana Halim has said 50 percent of the construction of the country’s first commercial and broadcast satellite Bangabandhu-1 is over. She said the satellite, named after the Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, will go in operation from April 2018 after being sent to space by December 2017. The state minister disclosed the information at a press briefing at the office of Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Ltd (BTCL) in the capital on Friday. “The system requirement review and preliminary design review is done. The engineering is done by 83 percent, construction of antenna and communication and service module is done by 56 percent and 65 percent respectively,” she said. The construction work will be done by November 2017 and it will be sent to space using the rocket launch site of SpaceX and Falcon 9 in Florida, United States, said the
state minister. “The satellite will be transferred to the launch site --Cape Canaveral in Florida through a cargo plane after construction, testing and review are done at Thales Alenia Space in France,” he said. Tarana said all necessary tests before launching would be done throughout a month before launching at SpaceX. Thales, a French multinational company that designs and builds electrical systems, has already bought necessary equipments for ground station. Project Director Golam Razzaque said two months were needed for preparation before sending the satellite to space. But it would be sent to space on time. The project Bangabandhu Satellite received green light at a cabinet meeting on Oct 21 in 2015. On Nov 11 that year, BTRC signed a loan deal of Tk 20 billion with France based Thales Group to buy ‘satellite system.’ It signed a Tk 4 billion loan deal with Hong Kong Shanghai Banking Corporation (HSBC) in September this year for launching the satellite. The satellite is expected to save Tk 14 million yearly that is currently
spent for taking foreign satellites on
rent. The satellite will contain 40 transponders – 20 for Bangladesh and rest will be used for earning foreign currency through rent. The two ground stations that will control the satellite will be built at Gazipur's Joydebpur and Rangamati's Betbunia on the land owned by BTCL. Tarana also highlighted that 13,000 km fiber network have already been set up for creating a 22,000 km
optical fiber network covering all unions and Upazila under BTCL. A 1300 km fiber network has been set up to spread broadband connectivity across the country through BTCL, she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Couple more Biman shots... Biman 77W S2-AFO on short finals to Dhaka





And a Dash-8 Q400 (S2-AGQ) coming home to meet its larger cousins...


----------



## Bilal9

Leathertech Bangladesh planned on Nov. 3-5 at Bashundhara Convention Center..Bangladesh is now the seventh largest exporter of shoes, following Pakistan closely but trailing India and of course China, by a long shot. However the FDI in the sector is rapidly increasing.





Some images from last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Footwear exports record impressive growth





*
The leather sector includes 200 tanneries, 3,500 MSMEs, 2500 footwear making units and 90 large firms. The sector generates direct and indirect employment for about 850,000 people, 53% of the workforce are women in the leather products industries.

The export of leather and leather goods crossed $1 billion for the second year in fiscal 2014-15, according to data from the Export Promotion Bureau. 

Production was 7.28 per cent higher than that of 2014-15. Footwear export is now set to be the next to the ready-made garment (RMG) sector of the country. 

Bangladesh has the potential to emerge as the next footwear manufacturing hub attracting Foreign Direct Investment (FDI), the report said. Bangladesh’s footwear industry shares 3 per cent of the global leather market in volume while 95 per cent of its output is exported. 

The LFMEAB report said Japan and Germany are now the biggest markets for Bangladeshi footwear which is also exported to Italy, the UK, France, Belgium, the USA, Sweden, Spain, Saudi Arabia, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Canada and Korea. 

During fiscal year 2014-2015, Bangladesh exported footwear worth $128.18 million to Germany, $95.22 million to Japan, $82.64 million to the USA, $57.39 million to Spain, $37.16 million Italy, $24.31 million to France, $14.94 million to the UK and $7.58 million to the UAE. 

The LFMEAB report said the present employment in footwear sub-sector comprises 51,400 (15,000 in mechanized sub-sector and 36,400 in small and cottage level non-mechanized sub-sector) and in leather goods sub-sector 10,200 (1,200 in mechanized units and 9,000 in non-mechanized units) in the country. The report said the footwear industry now aims to grab over 5 per cent of the global market share by the year 2020 on being compliant with international standards in production process. 

Modernization and expansion are going on with technological up-gradation, infrastructure development and skill development initiatives, the report noted. Leather shoes and sandals, synthetic shoes and sandals, sports shoes, canvas and PVC shoes, slippers and chappals, Army boots, ladies boots and jute sandals are some of the footwear products of the country. Bangladesh now produces fabric-based footwear for global brands including H&M, Decathlon, Kappa, Skechers, Fila and Puma. 

There are now about 15 large-scale modern shoe factories, 42 mechanized and over 4,500 non- mechanized small and cottage units. International brands like Adidas, Aldo, Timberland, Marks & Spencer, Clarks, Espirit, ABC Mart, Nike, Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Sears and Nine West, Gucci, Reebok, Michael Kors, Picard, Sportcraft, Max & Co and R.M. Williams are sourcing from Bangladesh for quality and price. 

Bangladesh is aiming to earn $ 5 billion from footwear exports by 2020. The LFMEAB report said, 12,500 workers of the leather sector will be trained free of cost within the next two years in 15 courses including sewing and cutting, setting and assembling, productivity improvement technique, material selection, and sourcing and procurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Any privatisation, stake selling plans for Biman?

How much is owned by BD govt right now anyway?


----------



## Bilal9

*The Solar Energy Revolution Everyone’s Ignoring… Is In Bangladesh*

We put a lot of cyber ink into the German, Australian, US, Chinese, Indian, Chilean, and Japanese solar energy revolutions. However, I think the Bangladeshi solar revolution is one we don’t write about enough. One of the biggest reasons for that is probably that it doesn’t compare to the others on a total capacity basis. However, that doesn’t mean the market isn’t huge.

In July, we did write about a $78.4 million World Bank loan offered to the Bangladeshi government to finance 480,000 solar home systems. Assuming 5.6 people per household (that’s apparently the average), that’s solar power for 2.688 million people. However, this isn’t the beginning of Bagladesh’s solar revolution at all.




Muhammad Yunus

By the end of 2010, Grameen Shakti had already installed over 500,000 home solar power systems (or 518,210, to be more exact). Using the same people-per-household assumption as above, that’s solar for about 2.9 million people. But that was years ago….

Now, Grameen Shakti (a nonprofit organization based in Bangladesh) has brought solar power systems to about 1.5 million Bangladeshi homes, or about 8.4 million people!




Grameen Shakti solar home system installations by year.

“Mr Barua and Mr Yunus founded microfinance institution Grameen Bank way back in 1983,” _Sustainnovate_ writes. Its innovative efforts to fight poverty won it a Nobel Peace Prize in 2006. “But it was Grameen Shakti, founded in 1996, that took the work Grameen Bank was doing to the next level and enabled the deployment of much more solar, biomass, and other clean technologies in Bangladesh.”

Approximately 360,000 households have now paid off the systems Grameen Shakti provided to them. And the total number of people who have benefited from Grameen Shakti’s social enterprise is estimated to be over 15 million.

Aside from providing the systems to households, Grameen Shakti “also provides training and capacity development and has created 45 ‘Grameen Technology Centers.'” Grameen Shakti writes:

_GS has set up 45 Grameen Technology Centers (GTC) under a pilot program to scale up its solar program, specially production of [solar home system (SHS)] accessories by manufacturing these locally. GTCs are also contributing to women empowerment by developing Solar Technicians. GS will help these technicians sign annual contracts with its clients for after sales maintenance and become entrepreneurs in the future._

_More than 60 thousand people each year are installing SHSs all over Bangladesh for business or household purposes…. GS envisages a future where there would be a huge demand for SHS accessories as well as maintenance services to keep the installed SHSs in working order. GTCs are also running a very successful Renewable Energy Exposure Program for rural school children and more than 5000 school children have participated in the program._

Sadly, Grameen Shakti somehow wasn’t even on my radar until I found out that it was a recent Zayed Future Energy Prize finalist. And it probably still wouldn’t be if it weren’t for that? Honestly, how does an organization providing solar to about 10 million fly under the radar? My hunch is that there are a few reasons: 1) these are very small systems, so they don’t as quickly add up to “a lot” even though they are providing electricity to many more people than solar is in the US; 2) the small systems might not even be counted in many global assessments of solar power capacity and generation; 3) Bangladesh is an infrequently discussed country in global news, whether it’s cleantech news, massive flooding news, tragic global warming news, or otherwise. But without a doubt, a solar revolution is afoot in Bangladesh, and it’s a big deal.




Dipal Chandra Barua

Aside from solar, Grameen Shakti “has also delivered 28,762 biogas plants to Bangladeshi communities and 814,562 clean cooking stoves to Bangladeshi homes. It has 1,268 branches covering every district in Bangladesh,” and “Mr Barua, the first winner of the Zayed Future Energy Prize, is also the Chairman & CEO of the Bright Green Energy Foundation,” which does almost the same work, with its own impressive track record!

And, of course, there are other organizations and companies bringing solar to Bangladeshi households and businesses.

Granted, Bangladesh has a population of about 156 million, nearly half of the United States. Still, bringing solar to tens of millions of people is a big deal. Even if we just say 20 million people in Bangladesh have received home solar systems, that’s about 13% of the population. And monthly solar installations are approaching 100,000. That’s insane, in a good way.

So, here’s a big nod of appreciation to the companies, organizations, and people bringing solar to millions of Bangladeshi! As I’ve stated before many times (for example, in an interview on CNBC back in 2010), just as cell phones leapfrogged landlines in the developing world, distributed solar power (and other renewables, to a lesser extent) are leapfrogging centralized, expensive grids based around fossil fuel and nuclear power plants, but this transition still needs to have leaders.

After learning much more about the Bangladeshi solar revolution, I wonder how much small-scale solar growth is occurring under the radar in other developing countries. There are dozens and dozens of solar organizations and companies serving developing countries. How well is their progress really being tracked? How fast is this decentralized solar revolution actually growing?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*~25 Million People Benefit From Home Solar In Bangladesh*

_Even a beggar can go solar in Bangladesh, Dipal Barua says._

During my recent trip to Abu Dhabi for the Zayed Future Energy Prize and Abu Dhabi Sustainability Week, I got to spend quite a bit of time chatting with Dipal Barua, a longtime solar energy leader who was actually the first winner of the Zayed Future Energy Prize (ZFEP) — back when there was just one winner a year!

Dipal may not be as well known as some of the more recent winners, but I think he fully deserved to be the first person to take home the prize.

One of the most popular articles I wrote in 2014 was about the solar revolution in Bangladesh — an energy revolution that many people still haven’t heard of but that is one of the best solar country stories out there. As head of the country’s solar energy association, Dipal is better positioned than perhaps anyone else to discuss this energy revolution, and provide recent figures on it. You can watch the video interview below, and a few highlights are listed in text below that.

* Dipal intends to help make Bangladesh the “first solar nation in the world.”

* So far, the country has 4.5 million solar systems installed in the country, resulting in a benefit for ~25 million people.

* >100,000 people are employed by the home solar industry alone.

* In the last few years, Dipal estimates that ~1 million systems a year were being installed, but he estimates that now ~35,000 new systems are being installed per month, as the market has become a bit saturated.

* Dipal estimates that the whole country will be covered by solar by 2021.

* Even a beggar can now buy a solar home system in Bangladesh. It is more cost effective than diesel fuel for lamps.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bangladesh Plans Over 3 GW Renewable Energy Capacity By 2021*


With a likely aim to strengthen its power sector, reduce costs, and increase energy access, Bangladesh has announced ambitious plans to set up renewable energy projects.

The Bangladeshi Government has set a target to have 3,168 MW of renewable energy capacity installed by 2021. The Government also aims to have a 5% share of renewable energy in electricity generation by the end of this year, which is planned to increase to 10% by 2021.

The main focus of the the 3 GW capacity addition will be solar and wind energy technologies. The Government plans to add 1,740 MW of solar power and 1,370 MW of wind energy capacity by 2021, with the remaining balance to be largely made up of biomass-based power generation technologies. Less than 10 MW each will be added through biogas and mini-hydro power projects.

The Bangladeshi Power Division has also published a timeline for renewable energy capacity addition with yearly targets. Of the total capacity addition envisaged, a third will be added through state-owned companies, while the balance will be installed by private sector companies.

Demand for power in Bangladesh is more than its current capacity to generate. As a result, it is importing power from neighboring India. The Bangladesh government is also in talks with Bhutan to import hydro power. Thus, renewable energy seems a completely viable option to ease the demand-supply situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Info Ladies – Women Heroes of Rural Bangladesh*​
Women have to go beyond any boundaries they might have set for themselves. Thinking something that a woman can’t do because that particular thing is a man’s domain, is where she is restricting herself! Women have incredible power. Just inspiration can help them to grow their dreams. As a photographer every day I am capturing woman’s battles, voices, dreams and triumphs. By putting light on their lives and dreams I would like to tell stories that the world should know about! Welcome all of you to the heroic world of INFO Ladies of Bangladesh!

The Info Ladies cover many miles on their journeys from village to village. With their bicycles and laptops, the Info Ladies of Bangladesh bring the world a sense of independence from one village to the next. This has changed the country, and their lives, too. The young women have become role models for a whole generation.





_The Info Ladies cover many miles on their journeys from village to village_/www.gmb-akash.com

_The meetings in the villages are free, with a charge for some services_/www.gmb-akash.com

Sathi is the most successful Info Lady in the Gaibandha district. Between banana trees and flood swamps, she has opened an info shop in her home village Jarabarsha. A banner in front of the shop rattles in the wind. It reads: _“We are independent because we are Info Ladies.”_





_The Info Lady is wearing her info lady uniform, a blue cape and pink trousers. Amid the dark green landscape, she shines like a ladybird on a dandelion leaf/ _www.gmb-akash.com

The corrugated iron on the roof shines more brightly than anywhere else in the area. A table mounted on the trunk of a tree lists all the services Sathi offers. Sathi offers Skype calls, online bank transfers, online university application assistance, digital camera rentals, mobile phone ringtone downloads and photography services. She gives pregnancy tests, measures diabetics, takes blood pressure, identifies blood type and even sells underwear for women. Recently she opened her pre-primary school with a vision to create an example for the village.

Sathi is a 24 year-old petite woman with a barely perceptible smile and deliberate movements. When a man pushes his broken mobile phone across the counter, she unscrew the lid of the phone, fumbles around with the speakers for a few seconds with a metal pin and declares: _“it’s broken, I will order a new one,”_ without expecting any rejection. Sathi has a scar with six stitches on her right ankle from a fall from her bicycle when she still had problems keeping her balance. She proudly shows the scar. Laughing loudly while explaining how difficult it was to convince her father about bicycle riding, she says, _“I learned the basics of computers in three days, but it took months to convince my father to let me ride a bicycle.”_ But now she has changed the financial face of her family. In nearly three years of this job she built new house and renovated the old shop which is now the famous info shop.





Sathi has to go from village to village to give her services. On that humid day Sathi repeatedly grabs the corner of her pink dupatta and wipes sweat off her face. She is wearing her Info Lady uniform, a blue cape and pink trousers. Amid the dark green landscape, she shines like a ladybird on a dandelion leaf. Sathi cycles past men in waist-deep water. The men stop their work for a moment and look up. Sathi nods in greeting. When she finally arrives in the village, she rings her bicycle bell three times, and women immediately start crowding around her.





_An Info Lady is a nurse, mail carrier, fashion consultant, farmer, photographer, psychologist – all in one._

A short while later the women they roll out fabric bags to sit on and Sathi shows them a film about feeding infants. Then in a firm voice, she repeats every single fact: _“You need to wash your breast before you breast-feed your baby. You do not need milk powder from the store; your breast milk is perfectly fine until the fifth month. After this, pay attention to adequate amounts of calcium and proteins. Have you all seen which foods contain these substances?” _The women, some twice as old as Sathi, look at her. Their silent glances show how much respect they feel for someone so knowledgeable.

_The meetings in the villages are free, with a charge for some services/ www.gmb-akash.com_

Sathi’s working day ends with accounting. Using a computer programme, she notes every cent she earns. The group meetings are free, but a digital passport photo costs 10 cents, a blood pressure measurement costs 5 cents. Sathi has earned the equivalent of 2.60 Euros – a moderate day’s income. Last month, her income totaled 133 Euros. By comparison, a farmer in the district of Gaibandha earns about 60 Euros a month.





_Many young women resist the opposition of their parents when they become Info Ladies. Sathi’s mother is different. She says: “All women bear children, but not all give birth to children as important as this one”_

In a country where less than a quarter of the population uses the Internet and where access is both slow and expensive, Bangladesh’s ‘Info Ladies’ offer a series of vital services to people living in remote, rural parts of the country. The “Info Ladies” project was launched in 2008 by a local non-governmental organisation called D.net. The same organisation had previously sent so-called “mobile ladies” through Bangladesh – young women with mobile phones, who enabled the inhabitants to communicate with people outside their village. When most inhabitants eventually owned a mobile phone, the Info Ladies were launched. They now offer mobile Internet, in a country with 152 million people, of whom five million have access to the worldwide web. D.net works together with local organisations to implement the project. In Gaibandha district, the NGO Udayan is involved. The name translates as “the resurrection”. The Info Ladies are trained for several weeks in the barracks of Udayan.

A Bangladeshi Info Lady is not just a woman with a laptop; she’s an entrepreneurial businesswoman bringing isolated people a piece of the world with valuable information and services. Info Ladies managed to change the perspective of villagers in many ways. Dohrmina, a village elder, now gives advice to the youth that would have been unthinkable in her day. She says: go to school, secure your own income, and don’t have too many children. Dohrmina says: “We didn’t even know what independence meant.”





_Like Dohrmina villagers have been paying more attention to their health now the Info Ladies make their visits/ www.gmb-akash.com_





_After measuring weight of the pregnant woman Mahfuza says, “You need to eat more,”_

Of the 10 Info Ladies from Sathi’s group, seven are still active after three years. The Info Lady Mahfuza who is one of them rests her bike on the kickstand. Mahfuza is 22 years old and an Info Lady. She is part of a project in which young women use modern technology to distribute information to the most remote corners of Bangladesh. Mahfuza’s former classmates are now all married; most have one or two children. Some girls are married by the age of 13 or 14 and by the age of 20, parents actively look for a husband for their daughters. But Mahfuza learned to hold her head up.

Meanwhile Mahfuza sits under a roof made of bamboo leaves and takes measures the blood pressure of a pregnant woman. Someone from the crowd shouts: “she’s expecting a boy.” Mahfuzaa does not even look up from the blood pressure meter as she responds: “boy or girl, it does not matter, both are equally good.” Another lesson learned. Mahfuza is contacted by girls who need underwear but do not dare go into a store. She then goes shopping for them. Farmers ask Mahfuza what is wrong with their rice plants. She photographs spots on the leaves and sends the images to an expert in Dhaka.

As a result, the women themselves experience a sense of freedom, empowerment and economic independence. This has started to change their country, still struggling with improving the historical violation of women’s right. They have become heroes for an entire generation of young women by giving them hope and inspiration to also be able to work and enjoy personal freedom in a predominantly Muslim country. Although proving to be a driving force of positive change and transformation, these Info Ladies have had to “walk on thorns”. They have fought against social stigma, a conservative Muslim society as well as deep cultural prejudices against the value and rights of women.

If they were able to change their lives so radically, why should this not also be possible for others?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marbella

Goodluck Bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> *The Solar Energy Revolution Everyone’s Ignoring… Is In Bangladesh*
> 
> We put a lot of cyber ink into the German, Australian, US, Chinese, Indian, Chilean, and Japanese solar energy revolutions. However, I think the Bangladeshi solar revolution is one we don’t write about enough. One of the biggest reasons for that is probably that it doesn’t compare to the others on a total capacity basis. However, that doesn’t mean the market isn’t huge.
> 
> In July, we did write about a $78.4 million World Bank loan offered to the Bangladeshi government to finance 480,000 solar home systems. Assuming 5.6 people per household (that’s apparently the average), that’s solar power for 2.688 million people. However, this isn’t the beginning of Bagladesh’s solar revolution at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammad Yunus
> 
> By the end of 2010, Grameen Shakti had already installed over 500,000 home solar power systems (or 518,210, to be more exact). Using the same people-per-household assumption as above, that’s solar for about 2.9 million people. But that was years ago….
> 
> Now, Grameen Shakti (a nonprofit organization based in Bangladesh) has brought solar power systems to about 1.5 million Bangladeshi homes, or about 8.4 million people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grameen Shakti solar home system installations by year.
> 
> “Mr Barua and Mr Yunus founded microfinance institution Grameen Bank way back in 1983,” _Sustainnovate_ writes. Its innovative efforts to fight poverty won it a Nobel Peace Prize in 2006. “But it was Grameen Shakti, founded in 1996, that took the work Grameen Bank was doing to the next level and enabled the deployment of much more solar, biomass, and other clean technologies in Bangladesh.”
> 
> Approximately 360,000 households have now paid off the systems Grameen Shakti provided to them. And the total number of people who have benefited from Grameen Shakti’s social enterprise is estimated to be over 15 million.
> 
> Aside from providing the systems to households, Grameen Shakti “also provides training and capacity development and has created 45 ‘Grameen Technology Centers.'” Grameen Shakti writes:
> 
> _GS has set up 45 Grameen Technology Centers (GTC) under a pilot program to scale up its solar program, specially production of [solar home system (SHS)] accessories by manufacturing these locally. GTCs are also contributing to women empowerment by developing Solar Technicians. GS will help these technicians sign annual contracts with its clients for after sales maintenance and become entrepreneurs in the future._
> 
> _More than 60 thousand people each year are installing SHSs all over Bangladesh for business or household purposes…. GS envisages a future where there would be a huge demand for SHS accessories as well as maintenance services to keep the installed SHSs in working order. GTCs are also running a very successful Renewable Energy Exposure Program for rural school children and more than 5000 school children have participated in the program._
> 
> Sadly, Grameen Shakti somehow wasn’t even on my radar until I found out that it was a recent Zayed Future Energy Prize finalist. And it probably still wouldn’t be if it weren’t for that? Honestly, how does an organization providing solar to about 10 million fly under the radar? My hunch is that there are a few reasons: 1) these are very small systems, so they don’t as quickly add up to “a lot” even though they are providing electricity to many more people than solar is in the US; 2) the small systems might not even be counted in many global assessments of solar power capacity and generation; 3) Bangladesh is an infrequently discussed country in global news, whether it’s cleantech news, massive flooding news, tragic global warming news, or otherwise. But without a doubt, a solar revolution is afoot in Bangladesh, and it’s a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipal Chandra Barua
> 
> Aside from solar, Grameen Shakti “has also delivered 28,762 biogas plants to Bangladeshi communities and 814,562 clean cooking stoves to Bangladeshi homes. It has 1,268 branches covering every district in Bangladesh,” and “Mr Barua, the first winner of the Zayed Future Energy Prize, is also the Chairman & CEO of the Bright Green Energy Foundation,” which does almost the same work, with its own impressive track record!
> 
> And, of course, there are other organizations and companies bringing solar to Bangladeshi households and businesses.
> 
> Granted, Bangladesh has a population of about 156 million, nearly half of the United States. Still, bringing solar to tens of millions of people is a big deal. Even if we just say 20 million people in Bangladesh have received home solar systems, that’s about 13% of the population. And monthly solar installations are approaching 100,000. That’s insane, in a good way.
> 
> So, here’s a big nod of appreciation to the companies, organizations, and people bringing solar to millions of Bangladeshi! As I’ve stated before many times (for example, in an interview on CNBC back in 2010), just as cell phones leapfrogged landlines in the developing world, distributed solar power (and other renewables, to a lesser extent) are leapfrogging centralized, expensive grids based around fossil fuel and nuclear power plants, but this transition still needs to have leaders.
> 
> After learning much more about the Bangladeshi solar revolution, I wonder how much small-scale solar growth is occurring under the radar in other developing countries. There are dozens and dozens of solar organizations and companies serving developing countries. How well is their progress really being tracked? How fast is this decentralized solar revolution actually growing?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *~25 Million People Benefit From Home Solar In Bangladesh*
> 
> _Even a beggar can go solar in Bangladesh, Dipal Barua says._
> 
> During my recent trip to Abu Dhabi for the Zayed Future Energy Prize and Abu Dhabi Sustainability Week, I got to spend quite a bit of time chatting with Dipal Barua, a longtime solar energy leader who was actually the first winner of the Zayed Future Energy Prize (ZFEP) — back when there was just one winner a year!
> 
> Dipal may not be as well known as some of the more recent winners, but I think he fully deserved to be the first person to take home the prize.
> 
> One of the most popular articles I wrote in 2014 was about the solar revolution in Bangladesh — an energy revolution that many people still haven’t heard of but that is one of the best solar country stories out there. As head of the country’s solar energy association, Dipal is better positioned than perhaps anyone else to discuss this energy revolution, and provide recent figures on it. You can watch the video interview below, and a few highlights are listed in text below that.
> 
> * Dipal intends to help make Bangladesh the “first solar nation in the world.”
> 
> * So far, the country has 4.5 million solar systems installed in the country, resulting in a benefit for ~25 million people.
> 
> * >100,000 people are employed by the home solar industry alone.
> 
> * In the last few years, Dipal estimates that ~1 million systems a year were being installed, but he estimates that now ~35,000 new systems are being installed per month, as the market has become a bit saturated.
> 
> * Dipal estimates that the whole country will be covered by solar by 2021.
> 
> * Even a beggar can now buy a solar home system in Bangladesh. It is more cost effective than diesel fuel for lamps.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Bangladesh Plans Over 3 GW Renewable Energy Capacity By 2021*
> 
> 
> With a likely aim to strengthen its power sector, reduce costs, and increase energy access, Bangladesh has announced ambitious plans to set up renewable energy projects.
> 
> The Bangladeshi Government has set a target to have 3,168 MW of renewable energy capacity installed by 2021. The Government also aims to have a 5% share of renewable energy in electricity generation by the end of this year, which is planned to increase to 10% by 2021.
> 
> The main focus of the the 3 GW capacity addition will be solar and wind energy technologies. The Government plans to add 1,740 MW of solar power and 1,370 MW of wind energy capacity by 2021, with the remaining balance to be largely made up of biomass-based power generation technologies. Less than 10 MW each will be added through biogas and mini-hydro power projects.
> 
> The Bangladeshi Power Division has also published a timeline for renewable energy capacity addition with yearly targets. Of the total capacity addition envisaged, a third will be added through state-owned companies, while the balance will be installed by private sector companies.
> 
> Demand for power in Bangladesh is more than its current capacity to generate. As a result, it is importing power from neighboring India. The Bangladesh government is also in talks with Bhutan to import hydro power. Thus, renewable energy seems a completely viable option to ease the demand-supply situation.



Solar plants are costly in land, that is a premium in BD, so it makes sense to build micro units on existing real estate for sure. What is current solar rooftop capacity in BD (the objective down the road is 3 GW which is good to strive, so curious where it is now)? Does BD impose import tariffs on solar panels (chinese are cheapest) or are they zero duty?

For India the domestic rooftop capacity totals around 1GW and rapidly increasing I believe out of total grid connected solar capacity of 8GW (also rapidly increasing). Rajasthan for example wants to have 25 GW but has signed for close to 40 GW over 5 years given its much more ample availability of land and sunshine. In 5 - 10 years time some are predicting that India will have around 100 - 150 GW worth of solar. You can see why there is a scramble now to develop local solar panel manufacturing and allied electronics.

This is what I mean about the land premium btw:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Any privatisation, stake selling plans for Biman?
> 
> How much is owned by BD govt right now anyway?



Biman became the largest Public Limited Company (PLC) in Bangladesh in 2007. Details are here,

http://www.webcitation.org/696IMVE4g

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia's PT Len Industry has secured 25 Million USD contract for railways system from Bangladesh.*


PT. LEN through its sub company PT. LEN Railway Systems has joined a partnership with local company Biswas Construction for the project.

LEN RS will work on railways system from Ishurdi to Joydebpur and is estimated to complete within 1,5 year.

For the first phase, LEN systems will be applied on four stations.
_source in Indonesian :_
http://economy.okezone.com/read/201...n-kereta-api-di-bangladesh-senilai-usd25-juta

original post by @CountStrike

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Solar plants are costly in land, that is a premium in BD, so it makes sense to build micro units on existing real estate for sure. What is current solar rooftop capacity in BD (the objective down the road is 3 GW which is good to strive, so curious where it is now)? Does BD impose import tariffs on solar panels (chinese are cheapest) or are they zero duty?
> 
> For India the domestic rooftop capacity totals around 1GW and rapidly increasing I believe out of total grid connected solar capacity of 8GW (also rapidly increasing). Rajasthan for example wants to have 25 GW but has signed for close to 40 GW over 5 years given its much more ample availability of land and sunshine. In 5 - 10 years time some are predicting that India will have around 100 - 150 GW worth of solar. You can see why there is a scramble now to develop local solar panel manufacturing and allied electronics.
> 
> This is what I mean about the land premium btw:



Nice.

The impetus in Bangladesh is different and is for providing electricity to people who cannot use electricity off the main grid. And for operating Solar-operated irrigation pumps.

Solar PV units are assembled locally from imported PV components by quite a few firms since the last two decades and I'm guessing when volume warrants, they will start indigenizing the technical components.

Self-contained Home Solar Units (SHS) are sold by the miilions to economically disadvantaged families at very concessional rates in these areas where the main energy grid has not reached yet. 

Here's a Java map of these units with numbers. I couldn't really tell you the total GW capacity because either they don't really publish it or it isn't apparent from the stats.

http://www.idcol.org/old/bd-map/bangladesh_map/

To avoid the high real estate cost - industrial solar grids are sometimes built in areas which normally wouldn't provide any real estate value. such as waterlogged areas called 'haors' or 'beels'. This one is in a place called 'Salla' in Sunamganj, part of Northern Bangladesh.










The 650 KWp Solar PV Project is the largest in the country and at one time was one of the largest in the region. The 400KW power plant has been constructed in the remote haor area of Sunamganj.

The remote energy deprived area off the grid was Solarized and hundreds of families and more localities benefitted by this project. The project was completed successfully.

Some local companies have established automated PV module manufacturing plants in Bangladesh. 

The product offerings are mono and multi crystalline solar modules of different capacities for both off-grid and On-grid applications. The modules range from 20Wp-300Wp.

Most of the plants have certifications by, IEC from TUV, USA and UL listings. They are also certified by Bureau Veritas for ISO 9001 and ISO 14001 standards.

The plants all have the following key features:

Production processes are all automated, untouched by hand
Controlled production environment through precision air conditioning and humidity control system
Equipment is mostly sourced from USA and Japan
High-performance cells from renowned manufacturers
Adequate performance even in diffused sunlight
Adequate tolerance to rough weather (as is sometimes expected in hurricane-ravaged Bangladesh).
QC though Hi-Pot & Lab Grade Sun Simulator testing (Govt. standards require this)
Here's one from a major manufacturer










Solar Rooftop systems are also offered as both Grid connected System and Stand alone Grid Independent System with battery back up.












Solar Telecom Solutions are also very common now, which provide energy solutions to off-grid mobile base stations, optimizing cost of operation over costly diesel run generators. In Bangladesh, even though a population of 40% still lives in off-grid areas the tele-density is more than 32%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh Approves 200 MW Solar Power Project By SunEdison*

The Government of Bangladesh has approved construction of a huge solar power project which is expected to play a critical role in the country achieving its renewable energy targets.

A 200 MW solar power project to be constructed in the Teknaf sub-district has been given the go ahead by the Government of Bangladesh. The project will be developed by SunEdison Energy Holding (Singapore), and is expected to be the largest solar power project in the country.

The project is expected to start operation following 18 months of construction. Tariff for the project has been determined at $0.17/kWh, which is said to be less than the price of electricity generated from oil-based power plants in the country.

The Bangladesh Government has set a target to have 3,168 MW of renewable energy capacity installed by 2021. The Government also aims to have a 5% share of renewable energy in electricity generation by the end of this year, which is planned to increase to 10% by 2021.

The main focus of the the 3 GW capacity addition will be solar and wind energy technologies. The Government plans to add 1,740 MW of solar power and 1,370 MW of wind energy capacity by 2021, with the remaining balance to be largely made up of biomass-based power generation technologies.

The daily power generation in Bangladesh is around 7,000 MW, while the daily peak demand is around 8,500 MW. As a result, the country is looking to boost its power generation capacity, and renewable energy projects are a part of that plan. Bangladesh is also importing electricity from India and may start buying power from Bhutan as well.

While SunEdison may seem to have have taken the lead in large-scale solar power infrastructure development in Bangladesh, other foreign developers are not far behind. Earlier this year, SkyPower Global announced that it plans to set up 2 GW solar power capacity in Bangladesh over the next 5 years at an estimated investment of $4.3 billion.

*SkyPower Announces 2 GW of Solar Energy Projects in Bangladesh*

During the 70th United Nations General Assembly in New York, SkyPower, the world’s largest developer and owner of utility-scale solar projects, made a historic announcement with Prime Minister Hasina, unveiling its plans to build 2 GW of utility-scale solar energy over the next five years in Bangladesh, representing an investment of US $4.3 billion.

As part of this historic moment for Bangladesh, SkyPower also announced it will be gifting 1.5 million SkyPower Home solar kits to people of Bangladesh over the course of the next five years.

The SkyPower Home solar kits consist of a solar panel, battery, LED lights, radio, and USB port to charge mobile phones designed to allow families to harness the power of the sun. The high quality home solar kits are durable, portable and IEC certified.

“SkyPower is proud to help Bangladesh achieve its sustainable development goals,” said SkyPower President and Chief Executive Officer Kerry Adler. “The investment in Bangladesh will help increase grid connectivity, ease energy poverty and create new green energy jobs.”

“The new development agenda makes it clear that all our actions need to be underpinned by our strong commitment to protect and preserve our planet, our biodiversity and our climate. We have only a small window of opportunity and we must succeed to set the world on a safer, greener, and more prosperous path,” said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina at the 70th UN General Assembly.

“SkyPower’s $4.3 billion USD investment will create more than 42,000 total job years in Bangladesh and will include 500 MW of fabrication and assembly facilities,” said SkyPower Chief Commercial Officer, Charles Cohen.

SkyPower has a long history of working closely with local communities to produce hundreds of millions of kilowatt hours (kWh) of clean electricity every year, while ensuring that those closest to the developments reap the rewards of new jobs, education, skills training and accessible energy.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Old news from 2014....

*Bangladesh’s Infrastructure Development Company Limited (IDCOL) has won the ‘Asia Power and Electricity Award 2014’ in the category of ‘Solar Project of the Year’.*


A press release on Wednesday said the award was given for IDCOL’s efforts, accomplishments, and positive contributions under the Solar Home System (SHS) programme.

IDCOL Director (Investment) and Head of Advisory Nazmul Haque received the award at the Power and Electricity Awards Gala Dinner on Apr 23 at the Resorts World Convention Centre in Singapore.

The release said more that 2.9 million solar home systems have been installed under IDCOL’s SHS programme as of March, providing clean energy solution to around 13 million rural people who are not covered by the country's power grid.

The programme has contributed towards creating over 50,000 jobs, effected an annual fuel subsidy saving of $39 million, promoted the development of local support industries and reduced annual CO2 emission by more than 450,000 tonnes.

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2014/04/30/idcol-wins-asia-power-and-electricity-award

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> To avoid the high real estate cost - industrial solar grids are sometimes built in areas which normally wouldn't provide any real estate value.



That is wise and prudent. How much of such land exists in BD in total? Any number for that?

BD is so densely populated pretty much everywhere that transmission costs must be minimal and off grid point generation like you mention is a big game changer.

For now as you mention, solar is mostly end-consumer focused, mostly for household use.....rather than commercial and industrial. Thats why off grid capacity development for the poor is indeed a very dynamic one for the region.


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> That is wise and prudent. How much of such land exists in BD in total? Any number for that?
> 
> BD is so densely populated pretty much everywhere that transmission costs must be minimal and off grid point generation like you mention is a big game changer.
> 
> For now as you mention, solar is mostly end-consumer focused, mostly for household use.....rather than commercial and industrial. Thats why off grid capacity development for the poor is indeed a very dynamic one for the region.



I would differ in saying that "transmission costs" are actually not "minimal". Setting up new transmission towers and substations are anything but inexpensive and require install locations and funding (more expensive than India for example), both of which are scarce.

The population density in Bangladesh is much, much higher in urban areas of course and may be one of the highest in the region. Rural areas are populated but not as much - and offer plenty of scope for installing off grid solar arrays.

Certain uninhabited char (river island) and wetland areas of various types (called _baor_, _haor_, _jheel_ and _beel)_ may offer areas for industrial solar arrays.

Per wiki,
"A beel is usually a depression or topographic low generally produced by erosion or other geographical process. These are generally smaller and seen all over Bangladesh. These are marshy in character. Sometimes beels are remains of a river that has changed its course. Many of the beels dry up in the winter but during the rains expand into broad and shallow sheets of water, which may be described as fresh water lagoons."









Beels are mostly located in north eastern Bangladesh which used to be swamp forests with water resistant trees, like Ratargul in Sylhet, which still exists.






But majority of mini-grid solar arrays in Bangladesh will be built in areas where the grid cannot be extended to.

A huge number have already been built,

http://www.scidev.net/south-asia/energy/news/bangladesh-powers-ahead-on-off-grid-solar.html

http://en.sma-sunny.com/en/electrif...adesh-with-green-energy-and-smart-technology/

This is a mini-grid in Kutubdia Island off the coast a little North of Cox's Bazaar.









Here's a map showing some areas of smaller solar mini-grids, as can be seen they are along mostly off-grid corridors within river islands and newer coastal areas. This map is for only one (of several hundred) NGO's (CER) currently involved in solar off-grid mini arrays.

SN ----Project Location---- Capacity(kWp)------ Project

1. Raipura, Narsingdi 141 ShouroBangla Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Operational sinceFebruary, 2015
2. Bagha, Rajshahi 141 Hydron Bangladesh Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Operational sinceFebruary, 2015
3. Narayanpur, Kurigram 158.25 Gramer Alo Ltd. Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
4. Monpura, Bhola 177 Solar Electro Bangladesh Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
5. Godagari, Rajshahi 148.5 AVA Development Ltd Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
6. RupshaChor, Sirajgong 130 SolarGao Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
7. Daulotpur, Kustia 183.75 Parasol Energy Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
8. Islampur, Jamalpur 162 G-Tech Solution Ltd. Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
9. Chorsolmari, Kurigram 247 Uttaranchal Renewable Energy Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Approval stage
10.. Doulatpur, Manikgonj Superstar Renewable Energy Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Approval stage

The project locations are shown in the map of Bangladesh according to the above serial numbers.





11 mini-grids projects implemented or under implementation stage are designed by CER, UIU.

Each of these plants is expected to supply green energy to a 500 – 1200 rural households, 100 – 300 rural village market shops, 10 – 20 irrigation pumps, schools and the rural community clinic with energy efficient appliances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Three more bonus shots....
















A great overview of Cox's Bazar airport and city, Notice the construction work going on to extend the runway.






Two more visitors from sometime ago - now rare.









*Bangladesh’s hidden story: A booming economy*

A significant piece of news emerged from Bangladesh recently that received little notice outside the country. Last year for the first time, foreign direct investment from other countries into Bangladesh surpassed $2 billion, a 44 percent increase from the year before.

In other words, investors increasingly see Bangladesh as a smart place to put their money. And they aren’t alone.

According to a March poll by the U.S.-based International Republican Institute, 83 percent of Bangladeshis surveyed said the security situation in Bangladesh is very good or somewhat good and 77 percent believe the country is politically stable. In addition, 72 percent are optimistic that their personal economic situation will improve.

Top sectors for direct investment last year in Bangladesh included the ready-made garment industry, of course. But investors also poured money into oil and gas, banking, telecommunication and power generation. One reason is, unlike many of its neighbors, Bangladesh has a liberal investment regime that allows 100 percent foreign investment in many sectors and an unrestricted exit policy.

In recent years, Bangladesh’s economy has grown at a consistent, blistering rate of more than 6 percent, making it one of the fastest growing economies in the world. Over the past nine months, that pace accelerated to 7 percent. Today, the Bangladeshi economy stands at about $180 billion. According to the World Bank, that will rise to $322 billion by 2021, creating many more scalable investment opportunities.

Growth is driven by the already-well-known ready-made garment industry. But it’s a more dynamic industry than most people know. In fact, it’s a mistake to continue to think of Bangladesh as t-shirt maker to the world. Bangladesh garment manufacturers produce high-end clothing that sells in Europe’s best boutiques.

The garment industry has fostered more than pure economic gains. Demography has also been a winner. Garment factories have become the great gender leveler in society. Most employees and managers are women, which has led to their economic empowerment and rise in stature in society.

At the same time, the Bangladesh garment industry is developing an international reputation for being smart and nimble. “Bangladesh offers ease of doing business, importing-exporting is faster. R&D on new styles is faster as you can import fabrics in three days. In India, it would take 10 days,” Vijay Mathur, an official with the Indian Apparel Export Promotion Council, recently told the Business Standard.

As a result, Bangladesh garment exports are likely to hit $27 billion this year, up 10 percent from 2015.

The economic success story of Bangladesh has also improved the health of its citizens.

Twenty-five years ago the average Bangladeshi could hope to live only to age 56. Today, that figure is over 70, which is among the most notable improvements in modern history, according to the Asia Foundation. In fact, expected longevity in Bangladesh is more than four years longer than in neighboring India and Pakistan.

Between 2000 and 2010, the number of poor in Bangladesh dropped 26 percent from 63 million to 47 million. Today, the overall rate of poverty in the country is 22 percent, down from 40 percent a decade ago.

The World Bank reports that labor income has risen while birth rates have dropped, leading to lower dependency ratios and higher per capita income. The World Bank recently ranked Bangladesh as a lower middle-income nation for the first time.

The economic surge started after the Awami League, the nation’s ruling party, won in a 2008 landslide. The impressive growth has been nurtured and sustained by smart government programs, savvy foreign investment and the entrepreneurial spirit of Bangladeshis, especially its young people who are increasingly English speaking and digitally savvy.

The bottom line is that Bangladesh is a legitimate – if underreported – economic success story, and one that is only in its beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> I would differ in saying that "transmission costs" are actually not "minimal". Setting up new transmission towers and substations are anything but inexpensive and require install locations and funding (more expensive than India for example), both of which are scarce.
> 
> The population density in Bangladesh is much, much higher in urban areas of course and may be one of the highest in the region. Rural areas are populated but not as much - and offer plenty of scope for installing off grid solar arrays.
> 
> Certain uninhabited char (river island) and wetland areas of various types (called _baor_, _haor_, _jheel_ and _beel)_ may offer areas for industrial solar arrays.
> 
> Per wiki,
> "A beel is usually a depression or topographic low generally produced by erosion or other geographical process. These are generally smaller and seen all over Bangladesh. These are marshy in character. Sometimes beels are remains of a river that has changed its course. Many of the beels dry up in the winter but during the rains expand into broad and shallow sheets of water, which may be described as fresh water lagoons."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beels are mostly located in north eastern Bangladesh which used to be swamp forests with water resistant trees, like Ratargul in Sylhet, which still exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But majority of mini-grid solar arrays in Bangladesh will be built in areas where the grid cannot be extended to.
> 
> A huge number have already been built,
> 
> http://www.scidev.net/south-asia/energy/news/bangladesh-powers-ahead-on-off-grid-solar.html
> 
> http://en.sma-sunny.com/en/electrif...adesh-with-green-energy-and-smart-technology/
> 
> This is a mini-grid in Kutubdia Island off the coast a little North of Cox's Bazaar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a map showing some areas of smaller solar mini-grids, as can be seen they are along mostly off-grid corridors within river islands and newer coastal areas. This map is for only one (of several hundred) NGO's (CER) currently involved in solar off-grid mini arrays.
> 
> SN ----Project Location---- Capacity(kWp)------ Project
> 
> 1. Raipura, Narsingdi 141 ShouroBangla Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Operational sinceFebruary, 2015
> 2. Bagha, Rajshahi 141 Hydron Bangladesh Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Operational sinceFebruary, 2015
> 3. Narayanpur, Kurigram 158.25 Gramer Alo Ltd. Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
> 4. Monpura, Bhola 177 Solar Electro Bangladesh Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
> 5. Godagari, Rajshahi 148.5 AVA Development Ltd Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
> 6. RupshaChor, Sirajgong 130 SolarGao Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
> 7. Daulotpur, Kustia 183.75 Parasol Energy Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
> 8. Islampur, Jamalpur 162 G-Tech Solution Ltd. Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Implementation stage
> 9. Chorsolmari, Kurigram 247 Uttaranchal Renewable Energy Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Approval stage
> 10.. Doulatpur, Manikgonj Superstar Renewable Energy Limited Households -Village shops -Small Industrial -Irrigation Pumps – Approval stage
> 
> The project locations are shown in the map of Bangladesh according to the above serial numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 mini-grids projects implemented or under implementation stage are designed by CER, UIU.
> 
> Each of these plants is expected to supply green energy to a 500 – 1200 rural households, 100 – 300 rural village market shops, 10 – 20 irrigation pumps, schools and the rural community clinic with energy efficient appliances.



I mean if you are setting up a lot of on-site generation (household rooftops) it saves on transmission.

But yeah looking at my sentence, its poorly worded, my bad.

Yah committing to transmission at high unit cost and relatively low distances (to recompense the advantage of AC transmission conversion) is pricey for small high density population like BD.

Are solar panels for minigrids like you show, financed by public (govt, public banks etc) or private banks mostly? Is grameen getting involved in the financing?


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> I mean if you are setting up a lot of on-site generation (household rooftops) it saves on transmission.
> 
> But yeah looking at my sentence, its poorly worded, my bad.
> 
> Yah committing to transmission at high unit cost and relatively low distances (to recompense the advantage of AC transmission conversion) is pricey for small high density population like BD.
> 
> Are solar panels for minigrids like you show, financed by public (govt, public banks etc) or private banks mostly? Is grameen getting involved in the financing?



They are financed both by public (govt.) and private entities such as banks.

However there are criteria and conditions to fulfill of course.

Renewable energy funding is provided by local as well as foreign grant sources such as world bank and GTZ (Germany).

Here are a few snippets from IDCOL (Infrastructure Development Co. Ltd.), the largest govt. lender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Russell said:


> Under construction superstructure - span for Padma Bridge



The padma bridge structures were carried to site by a transporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

Bilal9 said:


> The padma bridge structures were carried to site by a transporter.


yup...but the pieces are then welded together in the purpose built construction yard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Russell said:


> yup...but the pieces are then welded together in the purpose built construction yard



And you would be correct of course. 

Your picture of the welded completed span is the later picture. What I posted is of an earlier stage (disassembled pieces).

Let's see the piling video once more. Quite a project I must say, even considering the experience of MBEC China. Padma is the speediest river in the whole world which is a challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

@Bilal9 I think I read somewhere Padma was the 2nd...Amazon had more flow.

Either way, it really is a massive project...and best of all, local companies and engineers will be getting 1st hand experience from this. Obviously the Chinese engineers are leading the way in the project...but the knowledge we'll gain will be invaluable in future

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*BANGLADESH ON TRACK TO ACHIEVE POWER SECURITY*


















Since 2010, Aug. 9 is observed as the National Energy Security Day. The observance focuses on the importance of power and energy in taking the country’s economy forward. More importantly, it is also a decent way of paying our tributes to Bangladesh’s rebirth from the war-caused ravages.






Bangladesh, as we have already said, formulated the energy policy with priority focused on exploration of the country’s own primary fuel resources. During those difficult days natural gas had little role and contribution in the energy sector. But Bangladeshis had the vision that there would come a day when the engine of the economy would be fueled by energy. 






Until 1990, the energy sector in Bangladesh was almost entirely owned and controlled by the government. The private sector made a real dash into the energy sector during 1996-2001. That was the period when international oil giants came to Bangladesh in droves to prospect for natural gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Production sharing agreements were signed and the production of natural gas saw a big rise as a result.





















The country has now achieved a capacity of producing more than 13,000 MW of electricity, a jump from barely 3,000 MW six years prior. Along with the increased capacity Bangladesh has been making records in the daily generation of electricity that has seen a great reduction in the instances of load shedding even during the peak of summer.









This has been possible through the power sector being opened up to the private sector encouraging investments. The policy has worked well, Bangladesh is well on track of being transformed from a power-starved nation to a power-secure country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Russell said:


> @Bilal9 I think I read somewhere Padma was the 2nd...Amazon had more flow.
> 
> Either way, it really is a massive project...and best of all, local companies and engineers will be getting 1st hand experience from this. Obviously the Chinese engineers are leading the way in the project...but the knowledge we'll gain will be invaluable in future



This is true. I'll be a happy person knowing that one day Bangladeshi Engineers and companies can pull off a project of this magnitude by themselves. That day is honestly not far off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn

Bilal9 said:


> This is true. I'll be a happy person knowing that one day Bangladeshi Engineers and companies can pull off a project of this magnitude by themselves. That day is honestly not far off.



There are a lot of army engineers already who have the knowledge to do projects of a similar nature, all we need is the money and management experience. After the Padma bridge expect to see a lot more bridges, roads, embankment works to occur.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

@Bilal9
Most of the solar power companies are doing badly for the last couple of years once govt started giving new connection. Seems like within 3 years govt coverage will reach 90% household and will phase out solar eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Operations of the country’s third seaport at Kalapara of Patuakhali have begun*

Operations of the country’s third seaport at Kalapara of Patuakhali have begun in a limited scale. But once the Payra seaport is extended to its full capacity and other facilities installed by 2013, it will open a new era for regional trade and commerce.

Officials related to the 2,428-hectare project which the government hopes to turn into a deep seaport in future will gradually support transit trade handling as well as propel economic and social development of the region.

Payra Port Authority’s acting chairman Captain Saidur Rahman hopes that it would become a regional hub for trade and commerce.

“A port can change the fate of a nation. The Payra seaport can be that promising port for us,” he told the Dhaka Tribune after the inauguration of the port.

Currently, the country’s shipments are handled by the two existing ports in Chittagong and Mongla.

As per the plan, Payra seaport would be developed in three phases by 2023. The first phase has already been completed and operations began with unloading goods from a foreign ship.

Secretary of the Payra Seaport Authority Rezaul Kabir says that international seaborne trade is growing by on an average 9.2% per annum. “In 2020, the country’s total annual seaborne trade will be in the range of 70 to 80 million tonnes. The existing two ports will not be able to bear the future trade volumes,” he said.

Feasibility study of the project began in 2010 and was completed in 2013. Parliament passed Payra Seaport Act 2013 on November 10, 2013 while the prime minister laid foundation stone of the port on November 19 the same year.









So far, the port authorities have completed survey of river routes and channel marking, installed a radio control station, VHF communication, a 1000 KVA substation and a water treatment plant. They have also introduced bank facilities and customs service at the port.

Under the mid-term plan, the port would have at least one multi-purpose and one bulk terminal, and would be connected to Rajapara by 2018.

When the port is expected to be fully operational in 2023 it will have a shipping channel with depth of at least 16-metres and width of 4 KM, a 10 KM long container terminal, having dry and liquid bulk terminals and an LNG terminal.

The government is set to build an airport in Patuakhali and a rail link to connect the Padma Bridge. The Katakhali area would be industrially developed through the establishment of an Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ), a 200 MW power station, a ship-yard and ship-repair units. The port authority will also promote eco-tourism in the area.

The scenario in Patuakhali, Barisal and Pirojpur coastal districts has already been changing rapidly as of now, Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan says. “Once the planned initiatives materialize, the total scenario of the region as well as the economy will develop,” he told the Dhaka Tribune.

“Not only that, in the global scenario, economy of the South and South-East Asian countries can be integrated with Payra seaport emerging as an effective partner of Chittagong and Mongla ports,” he added.

While inaugurating the port’s operational activities through a video conference from Ganabhaban yesterday, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina announced that it would be turned into a deep seaport in future.

A few Videos... ignore the political noise.....it has some good diagrams and info....






As first phase of the 1320 MW power station being built, land development going on in full swing,.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

This update on the Padma bridge project was posted yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Telstar Completes Two cGMP Plants for Square Pharma*

Telstar announced it has finished constructing two pharmaceutical plants for Square Pharmaceuticals, a Bengali company a manufacturer of pharmaceutical products in Bangladesh. According to Telstar, it is the largest project developed by the company in Asia. Telstar, providing project management and administration, engineered and constructed both plants including pharmaceutical architecture, process equipment integration and all critical installations.





Telstar recently completed two new pharmaceutical manufacturing plants for Bangladesh-based Square Pharmaceuticals, a CMO with plans to process liquid and solid dose forms in the new facilities.

*Square Pharmaceuticals*
Square Pharmaceuticals Limited is a major manufacturer of pharmaceutical products in Bangladesh. The most prominent company of the Square Group since its founding in 1958, it has experienced solid growth leading to its current leadership position in its country and in the Asian continent. Since 2003, Telstar says it’s collaborated with Square on a number of highly complex projects. Examples include cephalosporin plant built in 2005, a sterile filling and bottling line using blow-fill-seal (BFS) technology in 2007, a new insulin production plant in 2010 (with the ability to produce up to 13 million vials of insulin per year). Other projects include an SVPO plant inaugurated in 2008 to produce small-volume parenterals and ophthalmology products.

The first project, a plant intended to manufacture oral solid dose formulations, encompasses a four-story, 100,000 sq. ft building housing seven fluidized bed granulation lines, 11 tablet lines, four capsule lines, 16 primary and secondary packaging lines, plus a second 3,000 sq. ft service building. The second project, says Telstar consists of a four-story 65,000 sq. ft building that will process liquid medicines, parenterals in small and large volume formats. To cover most parenteral applications, Square Pharmaceuticals will be ready to meet market needs with two blow-fill-seal (BFS) lines equipped with two, 20,000-litre reactors, a glass bottle filling line, another for bags, two for vials, two for prefilled syringes, one for lyophilized vials with two freeze-dryers and one topical aerosol production line.

To get the job done Telstar says relied on the support of the local Bangladeshi workforce and attributed the success of this highly complex project through its sole and direct control of all phases of the project. According to Telstar, the two plants were design to meet the strictest international regulations and comply with GMP guidelines throughout.

*Advanced simulation technologies support A&E*
To develop the new facilities, and control of the entire life cycle of the building and its installations, Telstar applied Revit building information software and its BIM (Building Information Modelling) capabilities. These advanced simulation technologies says Telstar provide a high-degree of control over a project’s life cycle. For this project Telstar reinforced the BIM system with new technologies like modelling software and documentation package and a software package to manage the entire life cycle of the project. Finally, in the design phase Telstar also incorporated SchedulePro, a programming tool for resource allocation and management, which, through simulation technology, is used to optimize the process depending on the specific needs and to detect key routes so as to “decongest” processes, as well as planning, programming and capacity analysis functions. The system, says Telstar, has advanced conflict resolution, reprogramming and production monitoring functions.

Telstar claims the implementation of Revit BIM and Schedule Pro technologies in the engineering phase saves an average of 20 percent in time and costs by pre-empting hitherto unforeseen issues in the construction process of the plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678341083803









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=433568633453944









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=334024676741674

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Vitamin A rice now a reality*

*Field trial shows high promise, people may get it by 2018*






Reaz Ahmad

The first field trial of the Golden Rice in Bangladesh has yielded promising results, triggering prospect of the vitamin A-rich grain's release as early as 2018.

Two months after harvesting the Bangladeshi version of Golden Rice line, GR2E BRRI dhan29, scientists at Bangladesh Rice Research Institute (BRRI) found that rice grains retained 10 μg/g (micrograms/gram) beta carotene which is good enough to address vitamin-A deficiency (VAD).

Beta carotene, also known as pro-vitamin A, is a substance that the human body can convert to vitamin A.

With this development, a long wait is nearly over for rice breeders who have been trying since 1999 for a varietal development and release of Golden Rice, long being touted by the scientist fraternity as a key remedy to acute VAD problem.

According to the World Health Organization's global VAD database, one in every five pre-school children in Bangladesh is vitamin A-deficient. Among the pregnant women, 23.7 percent suffer from VAD.

BRRI scientists analysed the post-harvest data collected from the first field test conducted on GR2E BRRI dhan29 during the last Boro season (November 2015 - May 2016) and drew the conclusion just recently that the results are positive.

“Two months after harvest, we've found an average of over 10 μg/g beta carotene in GR2E BRRI dhan29. The amount is good enough to meet 50 percent of vitamin-A needs of people consuming rice in their daily diet,” Dr Partha S Biswas, project leader of Golden Rice Project at BRRI, told The Daily Star.

The vitamin A-rich rice, named Golden Rice for its golden colour, was first developed by splicing three foreign genes -- two from daffodil and one from a bacterium -- into japonica rice, a variety adapted to temperate climates. It is capable of producing beta carotene. But for a better beta carotene expression in rice, the daffodil genes were replaced by maize genes later in 2005.

The BRRI carried out the field trial on the campus of Bangladesh Agricultural Research Institute (BARI) in Gazipur to keep Golden Rice segregated from other rice varieties grown in BRRI fields.

Provided the BRRI gets the necessary regulatory approval, the organisation would go for multi-location field trials of GR2E BRRI dhan29 in Boro seasons in next two years to set off the process of its commercial release, said Partha.

None of the major diseases like blast, sheath blight, bacterial blight and tungro was observed in the transgenic GR2E BRRI dhan29 and the yield was as good as that of the BRRI dhan29 (check variety) with good expression of beta carotene, according to a paper titled “Recent Advances in Breeding Golden Rice in Bangladesh”.

The paper coauthored by Dr Partha, and the IRRI's Golden Rice Project Coordinator Dr Violeta Villegas, and Regulatory Affairs head Dr Donald J Mackenzie, was presented at the 4th Annual South Asia Biosafety Conference in Hyderabad, India in late September.

The Philippines is the only other country that is carrying out a multi-location field trial now on their homegrown Golden Rice line while the process of Golden Rice research remained at laboratory and greenhouse stages in Indonesia, India and Vietnam.

Although Bangladeshi rice scientists have been at the forefront of Golden Rice research since the development of this transgenic rice by Swiss and German scientists in 1999, the process gathered momentum only when then IRRI (International Rice Research Institute) plant biotechnologist, Dr Swapan K Datta, infused the genes responsible for beta carotene into BRRI dhan29 in 2002-03.

The genetic engineering technology to derive vitamin A in rice was first applied by Prof Ingo Potrykus of Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in Zurich, and Prof Peter Beyer of the University of Freiburg, Germany back in 1999. All renowned journals and news magazines, including the Nature, the Science and the Time, covered the breakthrough in 2000.

The first generation Golden Rice (known as GR1) was developed through infusing genes from daffodil, but later the second generation variety (known as GR2) was developed by taking a maize from corn as it gave much better output of pro-vitamin A.

Some six lines of GR2 (scientifically called “events”) were developed and the IRRI chose to work on one called GR2R, which it developed and subsequently infused in Filipino and Bangladeshi rice varieties.

After years of lab and greenhouse tests on GR2R, the Philippines and Bangladesh eventually stopped upon an IRRI advice that Event GR2E would work better.

Golden Rice co-inventor Prof Peter Beyer told this newspaper that there were some problems with the Event GR2R. He said the new Event should work well.

Swapan K Datta, ex-IRRI scientist who infused beta carotene-producing genes into Bangladesh's best performing rice variety, BRRI dhan29, said he was looking forward to see Golden Rice goes to farmers' fields.

The BRRI dhan29, developed by BRRI in 1994, is the most productive dry season rice variety of Bangladesh that has gone beyond national boundaries to be grown in many other countries including India, China, Vietnam, Nepal, Bhutan and Myanmar.

Rice does not contain beta carotene. Therefore, dependence on rice as the predominant food source necessarily leads to vitamin-A deficiency, most severely affecting small children and pregnant women.

Consumption of only 150 gram of Golden Rice a day is expected to supply half of the recommended daily intake (RDA) of vitamin A for an adult. People in Bangladesh depend on rice for 70 percent of their daily calorie intakes.

The IRRI says VAD is the main cause of preventable blindness in children and globally, some 6.7 million children die every year and another 3,50,000 go blind because they are vitamin-A deficient.

In April 2011, Seattle-based Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation sanctioned a grant of over $10 million to IRRI to fund, develop and evaluate Golden Rice varieties for Bangladesh and the Philippines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> *Vitamin A rice now a reality*
> 
> *Field trial shows high promise, people may get it by 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaz Ahmad
> 
> The first field trial of the Golden Rice in Bangladesh has yielded promising results, triggering prospect of the vitamin A-rich grain's release as early as 2018.
> 
> Two months after harvesting the Bangladeshi version of Golden Rice line, GR2E BRRI dhan29, scientists at Bangladesh Rice Research Institute (BRRI) found that rice grains retained 10 μg/g (micrograms/gram) beta carotene which is good enough to address vitamin-A deficiency (VAD).
> 
> Beta carotene, also known as pro-vitamin A, is a substance that the human body can convert to vitamin A.
> 
> With this development, a long wait is nearly over for rice breeders who have been trying since 1999 for a varietal development and release of Golden Rice, long being touted by the scientist fraternity as a key remedy to acute VAD problem.
> 
> According to the World Health Organization's global VAD database, one in every five pre-school children in Bangladesh is vitamin A-deficient. Among the pregnant women, 23.7 percent suffer from VAD.
> 
> BRRI scientists analysed the post-harvest data collected from the first field test conducted on GR2E BRRI dhan29 during the last Boro season (November 2015 - May 2016) and drew the conclusion just recently that the results are positive.
> 
> “Two months after harvest, we've found an average of over 10 μg/g beta carotene in GR2E BRRI dhan29. The amount is good enough to meet 50 percent of vitamin-A needs of people consuming rice in their daily diet,” Dr Partha S Biswas, project leader of Golden Rice Project at BRRI, told The Daily Star.
> 
> The vitamin A-rich rice, named Golden Rice for its golden colour, was first developed by splicing three foreign genes -- two from daffodil and one from a bacterium -- into japonica rice, a variety adapted to temperate climates. It is capable of producing beta carotene. But for a better beta carotene expression in rice, the daffodil genes were replaced by maize genes later in 2005.
> 
> The BRRI carried out the field trial on the campus of Bangladesh Agricultural Research Institute (BARI) in Gazipur to keep Golden Rice segregated from other rice varieties grown in BRRI fields.
> 
> Provided the BRRI gets the necessary regulatory approval, the organisation would go for multi-location field trials of GR2E BRRI dhan29 in Boro seasons in next two years to set off the process of its commercial release, said Partha.
> 
> None of the major diseases like blast, sheath blight, bacterial blight and tungro was observed in the transgenic GR2E BRRI dhan29 and the yield was as good as that of the BRRI dhan29 (check variety) with good expression of beta carotene, according to a paper titled “Recent Advances in Breeding Golden Rice in Bangladesh”.
> 
> The paper coauthored by Dr Partha, and the IRRI's Golden Rice Project Coordinator Dr Violeta Villegas, and Regulatory Affairs head Dr Donald J Mackenzie, was presented at the 4th Annual South Asia Biosafety Conference in Hyderabad, India in late September.
> 
> The Philippines is the only other country that is carrying out a multi-location field trial now on their homegrown Golden Rice line while the process of Golden Rice research remained at laboratory and greenhouse stages in Indonesia, India and Vietnam.
> 
> Although Bangladeshi rice scientists have been at the forefront of Golden Rice research since the development of this transgenic rice by Swiss and German scientists in 1999, the process gathered momentum only when then IRRI (International Rice Research Institute) plant biotechnologist, Dr Swapan K Datta, infused the genes responsible for beta carotene into BRRI dhan29 in 2002-03.
> 
> The genetic engineering technology to derive vitamin A in rice was first applied by Prof Ingo Potrykus of Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in Zurich, and Prof Peter Beyer of the University of Freiburg, Germany back in 1999. All renowned journals and news magazines, including the Nature, the Science and the Time, covered the breakthrough in 2000.
> 
> The first generation Golden Rice (known as GR1) was developed through infusing genes from daffodil, but later the second generation variety (known as GR2) was developed by taking a maize from corn as it gave much better output of pro-vitamin A.
> 
> Some six lines of GR2 (scientifically called “events”) were developed and the IRRI chose to work on one called GR2R, which it developed and subsequently infused in Filipino and Bangladeshi rice varieties.
> 
> After years of lab and greenhouse tests on GR2R, the Philippines and Bangladesh eventually stopped upon an IRRI advice that Event GR2E would work better.
> 
> Golden Rice co-inventor Prof Peter Beyer told this newspaper that there were some problems with the Event GR2R. He said the new Event should work well.
> 
> Swapan K Datta, ex-IRRI scientist who infused beta carotene-producing genes into Bangladesh's best performing rice variety, BRRI dhan29, said he was looking forward to see Golden Rice goes to farmers' fields.
> 
> The BRRI dhan29, developed by BRRI in 1994, is the most productive dry season rice variety of Bangladesh that has gone beyond national boundaries to be grown in many other countries including India, China, Vietnam, Nepal, Bhutan and Myanmar.
> 
> Rice does not contain beta carotene. Therefore, dependence on rice as the predominant food source necessarily leads to vitamin-A deficiency, most severely affecting small children and pregnant women.
> 
> Consumption of only 150 gram of Golden Rice a day is expected to supply half of the recommended daily intake (RDA) of vitamin A for an adult. People in Bangladesh depend on rice for 70 percent of their daily calorie intakes.
> 
> The IRRI says VAD is the main cause of preventable blindness in children and globally, some 6.7 million children die every year and another 3,50,000 go blind because they are vitamin-A deficient.
> 
> In April 2011, Seattle-based Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation sanctioned a grant of over $10 million to IRRI to fund, develop and evaluate Golden Rice varieties for Bangladesh and the Philippines.



Any change in taste? You know how consumers (even poor ones) think after all


----------



## Bilal9

Moghbazar-Mouchak Flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Any change in taste? You know how consumers (even poor ones) think after all



With beta-carotene, probably tastes like carrots. But carrots aren't that popular in Bangladesh. At least for the lower-middle class people. 

Maybe for dessert (gazzar halwa), but not for staple rice everyday with curry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> With beta-carotene, probably tastes like carrots. But carrots aren't that popular in Bangladesh. At least for the lower-middle class people.
> 
> Maybe for dessert (gazzar halwa), but not for staple rice everyday with curry.



I believe the flavour profile for carrots comes from the sugars and various terpenoids (outside of B-carotene). Its why yellow and red carrots which have less beta carotene than their more prevalent orange cousin...still taste quite "carroty". I think B-carotene has more of an impact on the colour rather than taste. When there's lots of it, the carrots are actually purple in colour but taste pretty much the same (its the dutch that popularised the orange variety given their association with the colour and the fact they were the biggest traders around when carrot trade proliferated).

Besides, carrot has concentration of about 80 microgram per gram of Beta-Carotene. This rice is about 10....so the effect will be even more minimal on taste....though we will have to taste it and see. After all "look", even as basic as colour often alters our taste perception as well (which I find really crazy and weird but cool). Like if you had a red tomato and blue tomato and the exact same composition for each (you just dyed the tomato blue with a tasteless blue dye)...apparently they can taste quite different to many people (though they will taste the same if blindfolded).

Anyway I think the research for this rice needs to continue. The next step would be to study how much of the B-carotene actually gets absorbed (bio-availability) when found in the particular starch matrix of cooked rice. The good news is that rice cannot be eaten raw, its always cooked (and cooking does increase the bioavailability of B-carotene in carrots considerably from like less than 5% to almost 50% I believe)....but it will have to be checked of course.

Once its prevalent, BD should see if it can export some too. I want to see what this orange rice tastes like hehe. It will do well in novelty health food shops in rich countries I can guarantee it.

Being the patent guy I am, will BD be patenting this somehow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Being the patent guy I am, will BD be patenting this somehow?



I am personally against profiting from or patenting any foodgrain or cereal meant for mass consumption.

There are many people in South Asia who think the same way.

I recall the 'Basmati' vs. 'Texmati' patent flap from not so long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> I am personally against profiting from or patenting any foodgrain or cereal meant for mass consumption.
> 
> There are many people in South Asia who think the same way.
> 
> I recall the 'Basmati' vs. 'Texmati' patent flap from not so long ago.



Yah but that one was more name-based IPR (like how only Sparkling Wine from the specific region of France can be called Champagne etc)....almost a regional trademark if you will (that Europe especially indulges in).

This one is a specific strain of rice with potential big benefit....a patent would mean you can accrue some revenue by licensing at nominal fee for world rice growers....you can make this as low as you want and have lax enforcement if you really feel strong about it (i.e only enforce in say rich wealthier countries etc)...but its still good to have esp if by some chance it becomes a very popular strain of rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Yah but that one was more name-based IPR (like how only Sparkling Wine from the specific region of France can be called Champagne etc)....almost a regional trademark if you will (that Europe especially indulges in).
> 
> This one is a specific strain of rice with potential big benefit....a patent would mean you can accrue some revenue by licensing at nominal fee for world rice growers....you can make this as low as you want and have lax enforcement if you really feel strong about it...but its still good to have esp if by some chance it becomes a very popular strain of rice.



You have a point - however the strains were developed at a govt. institution, Bangladesh Rice Research Institute (BRRI) and follows international research progress in both IRRI in the Phillippines and in Europe with European govt. researchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Navy Dockyard Development - sorry Bengali only, but you can make out a few English terms...

*Eighteen nos. 12m Class 35 knot 10 ton High Speed GFRP Patrol Boat w/Waterjet Propulsion, Bureau Veritas regulation certified





*





*44 Meter 235 ton High Speed Patrol Vessels and 52 Metre 300 ton Inshore Patrol Vessels, capable of surviving sea state 6, both China Classification Society regulation certified*


----------



## bd_4_ever

Bilal9 said:


> Navy Dockyard Development - sorry Bengali only, but you can make out a few English terms...
> 
> *Eighteen nos. 12m Class 35 knot 10 ton High Speed GFRP Patrol Boat w/Waterjet Propulsion, Bureau Veritas regulation certified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *44 Meter 235 ton High Speed Patrol Vessels and 52 Metre 300 ton Inshore Patrol Vessels, capable of surviving sea state 6, both China Classification Society regulation certified*



Guess this deserves to have a separate thread and our subsection. Would you mind making it?


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Guess this deserves to have a separate thread and our subsection. Would you mind making it?



OK I will open a new thread....


----------



## Bilal9

Image courtesy F Bhuiyan, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka's hotel/hospitality sector gets a boost with four new properties opening/under construction.

Four points in Gulshan (below), Sheraton (Banani, 30 stories), Hilton (Gulshan, 28 stories) and JW Marriott (Pragati Sarani)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Sheraton (Banani, 30 storied) under construction





Hilton (Gulshan, 28 storied) under construction






JW Marriott (Pragati Sarani) under construction





Image credits Mirza Zeehan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Two-day Bangladesh Natural Denim Expo gets underway at Dhaka's Bashundhara International Convention City on Tuesday






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

ঢাকা, শুক্রবার | নভেম্বর ১১, ২০১৬ | ২৭ কার্তিক ১৪২৩

সম্পাদকীয়

*কৌশলগত ইস্যু*
*বাংলাদেশের গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দরের ভূরাজনীতি*
ওয়েড শেফার্ড | ২১:০৪:০০ মিনিট, নভেম্বর ১১, ২০১৬





বাংলাদেশের গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দরের ভূরাজনীতি
বাংলাদেশের এখন প্রয়োজন একটি গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর। দেশটির অর্থনীতি বিশ্বের অন্যতম দ্রুত বর্ধনশীল অর্থনীতির একটি। এ বছর প্রবৃদ্ধি ৭ শতাংশ অতিক্রম করবে। একুশ শতকের দ্রুত বর্ধনশীল অর্থনীতিগুলোর একটি বাংলাদেশের অর্থনীতি, যা মূলত ‘নেক্সট ১১’ নামে পরিচিত (সূত্র: গোল্ডম্যান স্যাকস)। তৈরি পোশাক খাতে দ্বিতীয় বৃহত্তম শক্তি বাংলাদেশ। বাংলাদেশের রফতানি খাতের প্রবৃদ্ধির হার অবাক করার মতো এবং ধারণা করা হচ্ছে ২০২১ সাল নাগাদ রফতানি আয় প্রতি বছর ৫০ বিলিয়ন ডলার ছাড়িয়ে যাবে। এত সম্ভাবনার দেশে এখনো পর্যাপ্ত সামুদ্রিক অবকাঠামো নেই।

স্বাধীনতার ৪৫ বছর পার হয়ে গেলেও কোনো স্বাধীন সরকার নতুন সমুদ্রবন্দর নিয়ে পরিকল্পনা করেনি। চট্টগ্রাম ও মংলায় বিদ্যমান দুটি সমুদ্রবন্দর দিয়ে প্রতি বছর বাংলাদেশ ৬০ বিলিয়ন ডলারের বাণিজ্য করছে। কিন্তু দুটি সমুদ্রবন্দরই বড় মাদার ভেসেল প্রবেশের অনুপযোগী। পণ্য খালাসের জন্য ছোট ছোট লাইটারেজ জাহাজ ব্যবহার করা হয়, যা শুধু আমদানি-রফতানি ব্যয় বাড়ায়। এছাড়া পণ্য খালাসের আগে বহির্নোঙরে অপেক্ষার জন্য প্রতিদিন অতিরিক্ত ১৫ হাজার ডলার গুনতে হয়, যা বন্দর দুটিকে আন্তর্জাতিক প্রতিযোগিতামূলক বাজার থেকে পুরোপুরি ছিটকে ফেলছে।

যদিও সমস্যার সমাধান হয়েছে কিন্তু তা বাংলাদেশের জন্য আরেক সমস্যা হয়ে দাঁড়িয়েছে। এমন নয় যে হাতে খুব বেশি উপায় নেই, বিনিয়োগকারীর অভাব অথবা আন্তর্জাতিক মহলের সাহায্য পাওয়া যাচ্ছে না। বিষয়টা ঠিক তার উল্টো। এমন অবস্থা হয়ে দাঁড়িয়েছে যে, বাংলাদেশ বুঝতে পারছে না কোন মিত্র দেশকে গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর তৈরির কাজটা দেবে। এ অবস্থায় বাংলাদেশ ভূরাজনৈতিক অচলাবস্থার সম্মুখীন। চুক্তি করছে এবং তা বাতিল করছে, আরেকটি পক্ষের সঙ্গে চুক্তি করছে। পরিণামে তা চীন, ভারত ও জাপানকে বাংলাদেশের প্রথম গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর তৈরিতে একটি চরম প্রতিযোগিতার সম্মুখীন করেছে।

বাংলাদেশ ছোট দেশ কিন্তু এর ভূরাজনৈতিক গুরুত্ব বিবেচনায় এটি ভারতের পার্শ্ববর্তী এবং একই সঙ্গে ভারত মহাসাগরের কোলঘেঁষে অবস্থিত। পৃথিবীর ২৫ শতাংশ ভূমি, জীবাশ্ম জ্বালানির ৪০ শতাংশ গ্যাস ও তেল, পৃথিবীর এক-তৃতীয়াংশ জনসংখ্যা এই ভারত মহাসাগর অঞ্চলের অন্তর্ভুক্ত। এ অঞ্চলে পৃথিবীর অন্যতম ব্যস্ত ও গুরুত্বপূর্ণ শিপিং লাইন অবস্থিত এবং এই শিপিং লাইনে পূর্ব এশিয়া ও মধ্যপ্রাচ্যের অপরিশোধিত তেল পরিবহন করা হয়। ঢাকা এখনো এ বিষয়ে অত্যন্ত নমনীয় আচরণ করছে, অনেকটাই মাটির বলের মতো। তাই পূর্ব ও পশ্চিমের ক্ষমতাধর রাষ্ট্রগুলো চাইছে এই নমনীয় অবস্থাকে তাদের পক্ষে নিয়ে এ অঞ্চলে নিজেদের অবস্থান শক্তিশালী করতে। সেক্ষেত্রে কেউই চাইছে না এ সুযোগ হাতছাড়া করতে। বাংলাদেশ এ অঞ্চলে রাজনৈতিকভাবে সহনশীল রাষ্ট্রগুলোর অন্যতম এবং শক্তিশালী কূটনৈতিক নীতির মাধ্যমে একই সঙ্গে ভারত, চীন, জাপান ও যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের মতো পরাক্রমশালী দেশগুলোর সঙ্গে ভারসাম্য বজায় রাখতে পেরেছে।

ওয়ান বেল্ট অ্যান্ড ওয়ান রোড উদ্যোগের অন্যতম উদ্দেশ্য— চীন তার বাণিজ্যপথ সুরক্ষিত রাখতে চায় এবং বাংলাদেশ তার মেরিটাইম এজেন্ডার অন্যতম। চীন সমুদ্রবন্দরের মাধ্যমে একটি নেটওয়ার্ক গড়ে তুলতে চাইছে, যাকে একুশ শতকের ‘মেরিটাইম সিল্করোড’ হিসেবে নামকরণ করা হয়েছে। এ নেটওয়ার্কের আওতায় তাদের নিজস্ব সমুদ্রবন্দর থাকছে এবং এর সঙ্গে দক্ষিণ এশিয়ার বন্দর যুক্ত হয়ে তা ভারত মহাসাগর, আফ্রিকার পূর্ব উপকূল ও ভূমধ্যসাগর হয়ে গ্রিস পর্যন্ত বিস্তৃত হয়েছে। চীন এটাকে শুধু বাণিজ্যিক উদ্দেশ্য বললেও উল্লিখিত অঞ্চলের অনেকেই একে সামরিক হুমকি হিসেবেই দেখছে। পরামর্শদাতা প্রতিষ্ঠান বুজ এলেন হ্যামিল্টন ২০০৫ সালে যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের প্রতিরক্ষা মন্ত্রণালয়ের জন্য প্রণয়নকৃত একটি প্রতিবেদনে এ শঙ্কা তুলে ধরে। প্রতিবেদনে চীনের এ পরিকল্পনাকে ‘স্ট্রিং অব পার্লস’ হিসেবে আখ্যায়িত করা হয়।

ভূরাজনৈতিক অবস্থান পাকাপোক্ত করতে অর্থনৈতিকভাবে শক্তিশালী দেশগুলো বাংলাদেশে বিভিন্ন সময়ে বড় অংকের সাহায্য নিয়ে এগিয়ে আসছে। এমনকি কূটনৈতিক সাহায্য প্রদানেও তাদের আগ্রহের কমতি নেই। তাদের এত উদারতার পেছনে একমাত্র কারণ বাংলাদেশের প্রথম গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর। গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর তৈরির সম্ভাব্য স্থান হিসেবে চারটি স্থানকে নির্বাচন করা হয়েছে, সেগুলো হলো— চট্টগ্রাম, সোনাদিয়া, মাতারবাড়ী ও পায়রা।

চট্টগ্রাম: চট্টগ্রাম এখন পর্যন্ত বাংলাদেশের অন্যতম গুরুত্বপূর্ণ এবং বৃহত্তম সমুদ্রবন্দর, যা কর্ণফুলী নদী থেকে বঙ্গোপসাগরের উত্তরপূর্ব বাঁকে অবস্থিত। এটি একসময় প্রাচীন মেরিটাইম সিল্করোডের অংশ ছিল। চট্টগ্রাম সমুদ্রবন্দরের যে ইতিহাস, যার শুরু খ্রিস্টপূর্ব চতুর্থ শতকে। চীনা পর্যটক মংক সুয়াচেন এবং ইবনে বতুতা এ বন্দর ও অঞ্চল সম্পর্কে লিখেছেন, যার প্রমাণ আমরা আজো পাই।

বন্দরের এক উন্নয়ন কর্মকর্তা জানিয়েছেন, এ বন্দরে পুরো দেশের ৯৮ শতাংশ কনটেইনার কার্গো ও ৯২ শতাংশ কার্গো হ্যান্ডলিং করা হয়। সুতরাং এ পরিসংখ্যান থেকে এটা স্পষ্ট বোঝা যায় যে, বাংলাদেশের প্রেক্ষাপটে এ বন্দরের গুরুত্ব কতটুকু। চট্টগ্রাম সমুদ্রবন্দর অচল হয়ে যাওয়া মানে দেশের অর্থনীতি অচল হয়ে যাওয়া।

বাংলাদেশের ৯২ শতাংশ সমুদ্রবাহিত পণ্য হ্যান্ডলিং হওয়া মানে ৩০ মিলিয়ন টন কার্গো এবং ১ দশমিক ৮ মিলিয়ন টিইইউ (টুয়েন্টি-ফুট ইকুইভেলেন্ট ইউনিট) কার্গো। এ সংখ্যা প্রতি বছর বাড়ছে। প্রতি বছর ১৪-১৫ শতাংশ হারে এ পণ্য হ্যান্ডলিংয়ের পরিমাণ বাড়ছে। ধারণা করা হচ্ছে, ২০১৮ সাল নাগাদ চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের ধারণক্ষমতাকে তা অতিক্রম করবে।

এ বন্দরের গভীরতা মাত্র ৯ দশমিক ২ মিটার, যা যেকোনো আধুনিক কনটেইনারবাহী জাহাজের জন্য অপ্রতুল। সে কারণে এ বন্দরে পণ্য খালাসের ব্যয় এবং সময় অনেক বেশি লাগে। কনটেইনারবাহী জাহাজ থেকে পণ্য খালাসের জন্য আবার ছোট ছোট জাহাজের সাহায্য নিতে হয়। এ সমস্যার সমাধানে পতেঙ্গায় ১ হাজার ২০০ একর দ্বীপের ওপর সমুদ্রবন্দর তৈরির পরিকল্পনা করা হয়েছে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের আদলে। এ বন্দরের নামকরণ করা হবে ‘বে টার্মিনাল’; যা আদতে গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর নয়। এ বন্দরের গভীরতা হবে ১৩ মিটার। কিন্তু গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দরের গভীরতা অবশ্যই ১৫ মিটার হতে হবে।

২০১০ সালে চীন বাংলাদেশকে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের আয়তন বৃদ্ধি ও আধুনিকায়নে সব ধরনের সহযোগিতার প্রস্তাব দিয়েছিল। চীন তখন বাংলাদেশকে ৯ বিলিয়ন ডলার সহায়তার প্রস্তাব করেছিল। বাংলাদেশের তত্কালীন পররাষ্ট্রমন্ত্রী দীপু মনি রয়টার্সকে দেয়া এক সাক্ষাত্কারে বলেছিলেন, ‘চীন আমাদের চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর ব্যবহার করতে সম্মত হলে তা আমাদের জন্য বিশেষ অর্জন হবে। আমরা চাই গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর তৈরির মাধ্যমে একে আঞ্চলিক বাণিজ্যিক কেন্দ্র হিসেবে দেখতে।’

এ পরিকল্পনা চীনকে আরো উচ্চাকাঙ্ক্ষী করে তোলে। তারা ইউনান প্রদেশ থেকে বাংলাদেশের অভ্যন্তর দিয়ে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর পর্যন্ত করিডোরের পরিকল্পনা করে। এ পরিকল্পনা সরাসরি এ এলাকার সমুদ্র অঞ্চলে তাদের কর্তৃত্ব প্রতিষ্ঠা করতে সাহায্য করবে এবং এক্ষেত্রে দক্ষিণ-পূর্ব এশিয়াসহ মিয়ানমারকে পাশ কাটিয়ে তারা সেটা করতে পারবে। আন্তর্জাতিক বিশ্লেষকরা এ পরিকল্পনাকে চীনের ‘পার্ল’ হিসেবে আখ্যায়িত করেছেন এবং বাংলাদেশের ভূরাজনৈতিক অবস্থানকে তা একটি বিপজ্জনক অবস্থায় ফেলে দেবে বলে তারা বলেছেন। চীনকে এ সুযোগ না দিলেও ২০১৫ সালে বাংলাদেশ ভারতকে চট্টগ্রাম বন্দর ব্যবহারের অনুমতি দেয়।

সোনাদিয়া: চট্টগ্রাম বন্দরের সীমাবদ্ধতা মাথায় রেখে চীন আরেকটি বন্দরের পরিকল্পনা তখন দিয়েছিল এবং এজন্য তারা পুরোপুরিভাবে প্রস্তুত ছিল। এর কয়েক বছর পর ২০০৯ সালে জাপানের একটি জরিপ দল গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দরের সম্ভাব্যতা যাচাই করে এবং কক্সবাজারের অদূরে সোনাদিয়া নামক একটি দ্বীপ নির্বাচন করে। জরিপে দেখানো হয়, গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর হিসেবে যে গভীরতা দরকার, তা এ দ্বীপের আছে। চীন আবারো তাদের আগ্রহ প্রকাশ করে এবং সম্পূর্ণ অর্থায়ন করতে প্রস্তুত আছে বলে জানায়।

চায়না হারবার ইঞ্জিনিয়ারিং কোম্পানি রাষ্ট্রায়ত্ত প্রতিষ্ঠান চায়না কমিউনিকেশনস কনস্ট্রাকশন কোম্পানির সহায়ক প্রতিষ্ঠান বাংলাদেশে সোনাদিয়া গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর তৈরির জন্য কারিগরি সহায়তা দেয়ার প্রস্তাব দেয়। একই প্রতিষ্ঠান কলম্বো পোর্ট সিটি তৈরির কাজ করছে। বাংলাদেশ বন্দর তৈরির কাজে এ প্রতিষ্ঠানকে সবুজ সংকেত দিয়েও রেখেছিল। ২০১৪ সালে প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনার চীন সফরের সময় অনেকেই ধরে নিয়েছিল চীনের সঙ্গে গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর নির্মাণের চুক্তি স্বাক্ষর হবে। কিন্তু চুক্তি স্বাক্ষরিত হয়নি।

চুক্তি স্বাক্ষর না হওয়ায় ধারণা করা হয়, ভারত ও যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের চাপে তখন বাংলাদেশ এ চুক্তি স্বাক্ষর করেনি। চীন বাংলাদেশ ব্যতীত শ্রীলংকা, পাকিস্তান, মালদ্বীপ ও মিয়ানমারে বন্দর নির্মাণ এবং পরিচালনা করছে। বাংলাদেশে বন্দর নির্মাণ ও পরিচালনার দায়িত্ব পেলে ভারতের চারদিকে চীনের কর্তৃত্ব প্রতিষ্ঠিত হতো।

ব্র্যাক ইনস্টিটিউট অব গভর্ন্যান্স অ্যান্ড ডেভেলপমেন্টের রিসার্চ ফেলো শহিদ ইসলাম বলেছেন, ‘চীন ও পাকিস্তানের মধ্যে যে কূটনৈতিক এবং অর্থনৈতিক সম্পর্ক বিদ্যমান, তা ভারতের একেবারেই অপছন্দ। ভারতের মূল যে জায়গাটায় আপত্তি তা হলো— পাকিস্তান ও চীনের মধ্যকার ওয়ান বেল্ট, ওয়ান রোড এবং পাকিস্তান চীন করিডোর।’

তবে অনেকটা সময় নীরব থাকার পর ২০১৬ সালের ফেব্রুয়ারিতে বাংলাদেশ সোনাদিয়া গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দরের পরিকল্পনা বাতিল করে। এ বিষয়ে টাইমস অব ইন্ডিয়ায় ইন্দ্রানি বাগচি একটি বিশ্লেষণে লিখেছিলেন, ‘সোনাদিয়া গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দরের পরিকল্পনা বাতিল করাটা ছিল কৌশলগত সিদ্ধান্ত, যেখানে ভারত, জাপান ও যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের বড় ভূমিকা ছিল।’

মাতারবাড়ী: সোনাদিয়া গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর প্রকল্প বাতিলের অন্যতম কারণ বাংলাদেশ সম্প্রতি জাপানের সঙ্গে একটি চুক্তি করেছে, যেখানে অন্যান্য প্রকল্পের মধ্যে অন্যতম প্রধান মাতারবাড়ী গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর প্রকল্প। মাতারবাড়ীর অবস্থান সোনাদিয়া থেকে মাত্র ২৫ কিলোমিটার দূরে।

জাপান আন্তর্জাতিক সহযোগী সংস্থা (জাইকা) মাতারবাড়ী গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর প্রকল্পের পাশাপাশি বন্দরে গ্যাস টার্মিনাল, চারটি ৬০০ মেগাওয়াট বিদ্যুেকন্দ্র, রেললাইন, মহাসড়ক ও ইলেকট্রিক্যাল সিস্টেমের প্যাকেজ প্রকল্প প্রস্তাব করেছে। মাস্টারপ্ল্যানে বন্দরের অবকাঠামো কয়লা আমদানির জন্য প্রস্তুত করা হবে, যা দেশের দক্ষিণপূর্ব অঞ্চলের একটি সম্পূর্ণ শিল্পাঞ্চলকে বিদ্যুত্ সরবরাহ করতে পারবে।

জাইকা যে ৪ দশমিক ৬ বিলিয়ন ডলারের ঋণ প্রস্তাব করেছে, তার মধ্যে ৩ দশমিক ৭ বিলিয়ন ডলার গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর প্রকল্পের জন্য ধরা হয়েছে। ঋণ পরিশোধের সুদের হার শূন্য দশমিক ১ শতাংশ হিসেবে ৩০ বছরে পরিশোধের সময়সীমা ধরা হয়েছে এবং ১০ বছর অন্তর্বর্তীকালীন সময় প্রস্তাব করা হয়েছে।

পায়রা: চীনের জন্য এটা অনেকটাই শোকের পুরস্কার এবং জাপান অবশ্যই এখানে গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ভূমিকা পালন করেছে। বাংলাদেশ পায়রা গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দরের প্রস্তাব করেছে, যা বঙ্গোপসাগরের উত্তর-পশ্চিমে অবস্থিত।

এ সমুদ্রবন্দরে পিপিপির আওতায় অর্থায়ন করার প্রস্তাব করা হয়, যা মূলত চীনের পক্ষ থেকে করা হয়েছিল। এক্ষেত্রে অনেকটাই মনে হচ্ছিল চীন প্রকল্পটি পেতে যাচ্ছে। কিন্তু শেষ পর্যন্ত সেই জাপান, ভারত আর যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের বাধার কারণে তা সম্ভব হয়নি।

এবার একটা বড় কূটনৈতিক পদক্ষেপ ভারতের পক্ষ থেকে দেখা যায়। তারা সরাসরি এ প্রকল্পে অর্থায়ন করতে আগ্রহ প্রকাশ করে, যা আগে শুধু চাপ প্রয়োগের মাধ্যমে চীনকে বাধা দেয়া থেকে একেবারেই ভিন্ন। তবে এক্ষেত্রে বাংলাদেশের পক্ষ থেকেও কূটনৈতিক পদক্ষেপ লক্ষ করা যায়। বাংলাদেশ পায়রা গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দরকে বহুজাতিক বন্দর হিসেবে গড়ে তুলতে যায়, যেখানে অনেক দেশ বিনিয়োগ করতে পারে এবং এ প্রকল্পে ভারত ছাড়াও ১০টি দেশ আগ্রহ প্রকাশ করেছে। তাদের বিনিয়োগের পরিমাণ ১৫ দশমিক ৫ বিলিয়ন মার্কিন ডলার। এ মুহূর্তে চীনের একা একটি গভীর সমুদ্রবন্দর তৈরিতে বিনিয়োগ করার সুযোগ একেবারেই দেখা যাচ্ছে না।

শহিদ ইসলাম বলেছেন, ‘বাংলাদেশের রাজনীতি সবসময় ভারত ও যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের দ্বারা নিয়ন্ত্রিত। বাংলাদেশ এককভাবে চীনের সঙ্গে এ ধরনের বড় প্রকল্পে যেতে পারবে না। সে কারণে চীনের সিল্করুট এবং ওয়ান বেল্ট, ওয়ান রোডের যে স্বপ্ন তা বাস্তবায়ন হবে না।’ বাংলাদেশ যদিও সবার সঙ্গে বন্ধুত্ব করতে চাইছে এবং ভূরাজনৈতিক অবস্থান স্পষ্ট করতে প্রভাবশালী দেশগুলোর মধ্যে একটা ভারসাম্য আনতে চাইছে। কিন্তু এ মুহূর্তে বাংলাদেশ এমন একটা অবস্থানে আছে, যেখানে ভুল করার সুযোগ নেই এবং ভূরাজনৈতিক বিশেষজ্ঞদের এ বিষয়ে সতর্ক থাকতে হবে।



লেখক: সাংবাদিক ও ঘোস্ট সিটিজ অব চায়না বইয়ের রচয়িতা

ডিপ্লোম্যাট থেকে ভাষান্তর মুহাম্মাদ হাসান রাহফি


http://bonikbarta.com/news/2016-11-11/94459/বাংলাদেশের-গভীর-সমুদ্রবন্দরের-ভূরাজনীতি--/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys check out my Made in Bangladesh thread - mostly with videos and images, which I update routinely.

https://defence.pk/threads/made-in-bangladesh.371875/page-22

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Home Business
12:00 AM, November 16, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, November 16, 2016
*Steel production to jump on big infrastructure projects*

*Industry leaders say at a conference in Dhaka*






Star Business Report

Bangladesh will witness a dramatic increase in steel manufacturing in the coming years as consumption is expected to rise rapidly to cater to large infrastructure projects and higher demand across the country, industry leaders said yesterday.

Production will rise to more than six million tonnes a year in a couple of years from four million tonnes now, said Manwar Hossain, managing director of Anwar Group.

“The industry is booming,” he told The Daily Star on the sidelines of the second and last day of the Coal, Steel and Raw Material Conference at Radisson Hotel in Dhaka.

Some 270 people from 12 countries including India, Singapore, the US, Japan, Korea and some European countries took part in the conference organised by SteelMint Events, an event management company based in India. 

The event enabled major suppliers of raw materials and technology from all over the world to network with steel, cement and power producers and traders in Bangladesh, said Dhruv Goel, managing director of SteelMint.

More than two dozen companies set up stalls at the conference venue to show their products.

The global steel industry is going through a slowdown; however, there are a few countries that have performed extremely well and Bangladesh is one of them, he added.

The steel sector in Bangladesh has recorded 15 percent growth in 2015, riding on infrastructure, both in housing and public utilities, he said.

Bangladesh is one of Asia's most emerging steel markets and has a growing need for raw materials and steelmaking technologies, he added.

Scrap, sponge and pig iron will be major raw materials for steel smelting units based in Bangladesh, with imports expected to clock 2.5 million tonnes in 2016 and 4.5 million tonnes in 2018, which will make Bangladesh the second largest scrap importer in the region, after India, and the fourth largest importer in Asia, according to the event organisers.

Hossain of Anwar Group said the whole industry is undergoing a huge change as local manufacturers are replacing old technologies with new ones to ratchet up production.

“Some companies have doubled or trebled their production capacity to cater to the rising local demand.”

Steelmakers will invest about Tk 5,000 crore in the next two years, he said.

Bangladesh relies on local manufacturing to meet the demand for steel, as local producers have developed the capacity to produce high-quality steel products. However, the country has to import raw materials, said SK Masadul Alam Masud, chairman of Bangladesh Auto Re-rolling and Steel Mills Association.

Steel consumption will obviously go up when Bangladesh will carry out unfinished development works, he added.

“Steel consumption is on the rise. So, foreign raw materials and technology suppliers are coming to Bangladesh in large numbers.”

Raghavan Somnath, chief of strategy and business excellence at India's Tata Sponge Iron Ltd, said infrastructure projects such as roads, bridges, ports and river tunnels worth at least $20 billion are going on in Bangladesh. If steel constitutes 15 percent of those projects, an additional four million tonnes of steel will be required, he added.

India and Bangladesh can work together to compete against global players, he said.

Bangladesh imports raw materials from South Africa, Australia, India, the US and the EU, said Mofizul Islam Azad, head of sales and marketing of Macro Shipping Company. Imports will go up 25 percent this year from last year, he added.

Hossain of Anwar Group called upon the government to reduce import duty as the tariff hike from Tk 3,500 a tonne to Tk 13,000 in the current budget prompted small producers to import ingot duty-free and produce low-quality steel products.

“We, the major producers, are self-sufficient in billets. But with higher import duties, small producers cannot afford producing billets from scraps.”

Aameir Alihussain, managing director of BSRM, Sumon Chowdhury, chairman of RRM Group (Bangladesh), and VR Sharma, group chief executive of Abul Khair Group, also spoke.




http://www.thedailystar.net/business/steel-production-jump-big-infrastructure-projects-1315243


----------



## Arthur

Home Business
12:00 AM, November 16, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, November 16, 2016
*Steel production to jump on big infrastructure projects*

*Industry leaders say at a conference in Dhaka*







Star Business Report

Bangladesh will witness a dramatic increase in steel manufacturing in the coming years as consumption is expected to rise rapidly to cater to large infrastructure projects and higher demand across the country, industry leaders said yesterday.

Production will rise to more than six million tonnes a year in a couple of years from four million tonnes now, said Manwar Hossain, managing director of Anwar Group.

“The industry is booming,” he told The Daily Star on the sidelines of the second and last day of the Coal, Steel and Raw Material Conference at Radisson Hotel in Dhaka.

Some 270 people from 12 countries including India, Singapore, the US, Japan, Korea and some European countries took part in the conference organised by SteelMint Events, an event management company based in India. 

The event enabled major suppliers of raw materials and technology from all over the world to network with steel, cement and power producers and traders in Bangladesh, said Dhruv Goel, managing director of SteelMint.

More than two dozen companies set up stalls at the conference venue to show their products.

The global steel industry is going through a slowdown; however, there are a few countries that have performed extremely well and Bangladesh is one of them, he added.

The steel sector in Bangladesh has recorded 15 percent growth in 2015, riding on infrastructure, both in housing and public utilities, he said.

Bangladesh is one of Asia's most emerging steel markets and has a growing need for raw materials and steelmaking technologies, he added.

Scrap, sponge and pig iron will be major raw materials for steel smelting units based in Bangladesh, with imports expected to clock 2.5 million tonnes in 2016 and 4.5 million tonnes in 2018, which will make Bangladesh the second largest scrap importer in the region, after India, and the fourth largest importer in Asia, according to the event organisers.

Hossain of Anwar Group said the whole industry is undergoing a huge change as local manufacturers are replacing old technologies with new ones to ratchet up production.

“Some companies have doubled or trebled their production capacity to cater to the rising local demand.”

Steelmakers will invest about Tk 5,000 crore in the next two years, he said.

Bangladesh relies on local manufacturing to meet the demand for steel, as local producers have developed the capacity to produce high-quality steel products. However, the country has to import raw materials, said SK Masadul Alam Masud, chairman of Bangladesh Auto Re-rolling and Steel Mills Association.

Steel consumption will obviously go up when Bangladesh will carry out unfinished development works, he added.

“Steel consumption is on the rise. So, foreign raw materials and technology suppliers are coming to Bangladesh in large numbers.”

Raghavan Somnath, chief of strategy and business excellence at India's Tata Sponge Iron Ltd, said infrastructure projects such as roads, bridges, ports and river tunnels worth at least $20 billion are going on in Bangladesh. If steel constitutes 15 percent of those projects, an additional four million tonnes of steel will be required, he added.

India and Bangladesh can work together to compete against global players, he said.

Bangladesh imports raw materials from South Africa, Australia, India, the US and the EU, said Mofizul Islam Azad, head of sales and marketing of Macro Shipping Company. Imports will go up 25 percent this year from last year, he added.

Hossain of Anwar Group called upon the government to reduce import duty as the tariff hike from Tk 3,500 a tonne to Tk 13,000 in the current budget prompted small producers to import ingot duty-free and produce low-quality steel products.

“We, the major producers, are self-sufficient in billets. But with higher import duties, small producers cannot afford producing billets from scraps.”

Aameir Alihussain, managing director of BSRM, Sumon Chowdhury, chairman of RRM Group (Bangladesh), and VR Sharma, group chief executive of Abul Khair Group, also spoke.



http://www.thedailystar.net/business/steel-production-jump-big-infrastructure-projects-1315243

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Home Front Page
12:00 AM, November 20, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:26 AM, November 20, 2016
*Time for jute stick too to earn forex*

*Exporters see golden prospect as demand for its charcoal powder rises globally*






Two workers burning jute sticks in a furnace for producing ash at a factory in Pabna recently. The factory sends the ash, which has a huge export potential, to China. Photo: Ahmed Humayun Kabir Topu

Ahmed Humayun Kabir Topu

You may well have seen this many times before: long, thin jute sticks being dried under the open by the roadside or at a village yard. Usually, they end up as fuel for earthen stoves or as fences for betel leaf plantations.

You may not know that ashes of jute sticks could have any other use apart from cleaning kitchen utensils. The ashes can fetch a fortune.

Two Pabna jute stick processing factories have in recent times earned a good amount of foreign currency by exporting ashes of jute sticks, known as patkhari.

This particular type of ashes is produced from burning dried jute sticks at a certain temperature in special furnaces. Later, they are crushed to powder. The powder is called “jute stick carbon”, as it contains carbon.


“China is a big market for our jute stick charcoal dust powder,” said Waheduzzaman, manager of SJJ Company Ltd in Pabna. “Korea, Japan, Taiwan and other countries also have demand for the ashes, as those are used for making dry cell batteries, cosmetics, carbon paper, computer ink and various chemical products.”

The China-Bangladesh joint venture company started exporting the charcoal powder to China this year. The other company in the district is in Bera upazila.

There are 25 such factories, including the two in Pabna, in the country, according to officials of SJJ Company.

The country exported jute stick carbon to China and earned Tk 140 million during the fiscal year 2015-16, according to industry insiders.

Countries like Japan, Turkey, the United States, Australia, Taiwan, Canada and Mexico have demand for charcoal powder.

The powder is used for making various products like cosmetics, dried ink of photocopier machine, dry cell batteries, water filtering and other chemical products.

Raw jute -- touted as the golden fibre -- and jute products are well-known foreign currency-earning items of the country. The charcoal powder from jute sticks are a new addition.

Established in 2014 at Norjan village in Pabna's Atghoria upazila, SJJ Company Ltd went into production in May this year, said Wahed.

“We are producing three to four tonnes of carbon from burning 20 tonnes of jute sticks twice a week,” he said.

Wahed said the company exported 110 tonnes of powder to China in the last four months and earned $1,00,000. Each tonne was exported for $800 to $1,000.

The production of charcoal powder increased due to the rising demand for the item in the international market, he added.

There are 14 specially-made furnaces in the factory.

“The sticks are burnt for 10 to 12 hours in the furnaces,” said Joynal Abedin, supervisor of the factory. “The lids of the furnaces are then closed so that no oxygen can enter there. The ashes are kept there like that for four days. Then we collect those, crush them and sent for packaging.”





Workers packaging jute stick charcoal dust powder at a factory in Pabna. Photo: Star
“The packages are sent to Chittagong Port from where those are shipped to China,” he said, adding that the company was trying to export ashes to other countries as well.

He said they collect jute sticks from farmers in Pabna and adjoining areas. Each tonne of sticks cost them Tk 4,000 to 5,000.

“But we don't get sufficient materials from local areas. At least 1,800 to 2,000 tonnes are needed to run the factory round the year. We have collected only half the amount so far,” he claimed.

The new concept was gaining popularity among the farmers and entrepreneurs in the district. Farmers are now interested in growing jute more, as they eye for more benefits from jute.

“We suffered losses from jute cultivation in the last few years as the prices were not good. This year, we are getting a good price for the fibre. Moreover, we can earn Tk 10,000 to 15,000 extra from the jute sticks,” said a farmer.

“Just a year ago, we used jute sticks for cooking or for making fences. But now we can sell them and earn some extra money,” said Ukiluddin, a local of Norjan village.

Considering the huge export opportunity, many entrepreneurs in the district expressed their interest in starting this business, Mahabubul Alam Mukul, senior vice-president of Pabna Chamber of Commerce and Industries, told The Daily Star.

The two jute stick processing factories in the district exported 50 to 60 tonnes of ashes and earned around $50,000 in the last four months, he said.

Another factory was being built in the district and it would probably start production next year, Mukul said.

He, however, said the government should provide financial support, like extending loans and giving incentives, to entrepreneurs to help expand the sector.

According to the Department of Jute, nearly 30 lakh tonnes of jute sticks are produced in the country every year and a large portion of them are used as firewood and for making fences in rural areas.

If half of the total produce could be used for making ashes, it is possible to earn $30,00,000 to $35,00,000 annually from their export, officials said.


----------



## Bilal9

https://defence.pk/threads/made-in-bangladesh.371875/page-23#post-8930927

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Uber taxis hit Dhaka streets*

*Mobile app-based worldwide service expected to improve city's transport system*

_M Abul Kalam Azad and Pankag Karmakar_







“Boss, my name is Arman. I am at Panthapath. Where should I come to pick you up?” a driver of Uber transport service said, seconds after Shafiul Islam sought the newly introduced taxi service in Dhaka.

When called using the mobile app, the phone screen shows the name of the driver, his photograph and approximate time of his arrival.

The driver was supposed to come in five minutes, as the screen showed. But he came after 20 minutes, thanks to bad traffic, with his Toyota Corolla. Shafiul, a private service holder, got on the car and started for Uttara.

“Amid the evening rush, I reached Uttar Sector-5 in one hour and 15 minutes. The fare was Tk 600,” he told The Daily Star by phone. “I am happy with the service.”

His experience is starkly different from that of thousands of Dhaka commuters, who face severe transport crisis every day. Capital cities across the world have smooth taxi services but in Bangladesh all attempts in this regard went in vain for a lack of proper planning.






Bangladesh all-rounder Shakib Al Hasan with his first Uber ride in the city. Uber, a taxi-hailing mobile application, launched its service in Bangladesh yesterday. Photo: UBER

Taxi service has brought revolutionary changes in Kolkata, once a city crowded and chaotic like Dhaka, following the introduction of Uber and Ola. The services are already very popular there as they resolved years of transport problem.

A US multinational online transport network company headquartered in San Francisco, California, Uber offers app-based taxi service allowing customers with smartphones to place a trip request in about 450 cities in 74 countries.


The taxi service, which has been available in Dhaka for the past several weeks, was formally launched yesterday in partnership with the country's largest telecom company, Grameenphone.

Once a person signs up for Uber's free app, he or she can call a car by opening the app and giving information about their location and pay the fare in cash or credit card.

Uber does not own any cars. It acts like a middleman between customers and cab drivers. It has made the task of booking a cab easier. Any car owner can become drivers after getting registered with valid documents, national identity card and a photograph.

Like Shafiul, an increasing number of city dwellers have started using the world's largest on-demand taxi service.

One of the first users yesterday was Hasan. He took an Uber taxi to come to Karwan Bazar from Apollo Hospitals in Bashundhara.

“The fare was only Tk 300,” he said, adding that the amount is much lower than that charged by other taxis operating in the city. “Earlier I counted Tk 500 to Tk 550 for the same ride in other taxis.”

Sources in the Uber claimed they were charging about 40 percent less than the existing market price.

The service offers safe, reliable and affordable rides at the push of a button while opening up flexible economic opportunities for driver-partners, according to a press release by Uber.


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Metrorail update: Depot construction has begun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> “China is a big market for our jute stick charcoal dust powder,” said Waheduzzaman, manager of SJJ Company Ltd in Pabna. “Korea, Japan, Taiwan and other countries also have demand for the ashes, as those are used for making dry cell batteries, cosmetics, carbon paper, computer ink and various chemical products.”



This is wonderful, but we could get ahead of the value addition process and make the dry cell carbon elements, mascara powder and laser printer toner and carbon pigment ink locally as well. But all in good time hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> This is wonderful, but we could get ahead of the value addition process and make the dry cell carbon elements, mascara powder and laser printer toner and carbon pigment ink locally as well. But all in good time hopefully.


Well said. Agreed on all points.
We have the raw material of this sector in plenty. If good business plan & management is maintained & with enough investment this sector has the potential to grow into a contributor to our national growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

*Govt creating ‘land bank’ of 100,000 acres
*
November 3, 2016 | Filed under: Economy | Posted by: bdchronicle



*

The government is creating a ‘land bank’ of 100,000 acres to help domestic and foreign investors set up their factories without any hassle in Bangladesh, said Abul Kalam Azad, principal secretary to the prime minister, yesterday.


The 100,000 acres would include the special economic zones that the government plans to set up.*

The land application law will be amended in two to three months to give land owners more compensation than they currently get, he said at a programme organised by the Public Private Partnership Authority at the capital’s Sonargaon Hotel.

The PPP Authority signed preliminary agreements with 14 lenders on PPP financing partnership.

As per the agreements, the PPP Authority will send tender documents to the 14 banks and non-bank financial institutions before awarding the contracts so that lenders can analyse whether the projects will be financially viable for them.

Land is a big problem in Bangladesh, so the government has decided to amend the land application law, Azad said. The proposal is likely to be placed before the cabinet next week.

“The amended law will ensure higher compensation and less hassle and complexities,” said Azad, who is also the chairman of PPP Authority.
*

Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority is working to build 77 zones over the next 10 to 15 years.*

*Initial estimates suggest 50,000-70,000 acres will be required for the economic zones, of which, 20,000-25,000 acres have already come under the government’s control, he said.*

*“Nearly one lakh acres of land will be brought under this land bank to reduce the hassles and complexities of investors.”*

*Investors will get all services, be it electricity, gas, tax issues, at the zones, he said.


China has been granted 700 acres of land and the allocation of this land has already been completed, he said.*

Special economic zones are being developed on a fast-track basis, Azad said, adding that the government also plans to form a separate authority to handle the skills issue of manpower.

Finance Minister AMA Muhith, who spoke on the occasion as chief guest, said the government is now getting lots of investment proposals from foreign investors and some of the proposals are big ones.

“One such big foreign investment proposal is the construction of Dhaka-Payra rail line,” he said. Anis A Khan, chairman of the Association of Bankers Bangladesh and managing director of Mutual Trust Bank, said the programme will create awareness about PPP among the lenders.

He, however, said lots of development projects are being implemented, so there must be discipline in the works as well.

Khan also requested the government to give incentives to investors of PPP projects so that they are encouraged to come up with their investments. Earlier, Afsor H Uddin, chief executive officer of the PPP Authority, presented an overview of the PPP programmes in Bangladesh.

He said the authority has principally given approval to 44 PPP projects worth $14 billion. Contracts have been signed for eight projects worth $1.5 billion.

Eunusur Rahman, secretary of the banking and financial institutions division, also spoke.



http://bangladeshchronicle.net/2016/11/govt-creating-land-bank-of-100000-acres/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh’s 2nd submarine cable “SEA-ME-WE-5” to start operation soon*





Bangladesh is going to launch its second submarine cable landing station soon in Matibhanga coastal area of Kuakata. The construction work of the project is underway in full-swing. The new connection with the 20,000 km-long SEA-ME-WE-5 submarine cable, which stretches from Singapore to the Middle East to Western Europe and connects 17 countries, will provide high speed uninterrupted internet services at a cheaper cost than the first cable.

Once the country gets its second connection, it will obtain bandwidth of more than 1,300 gigabits per second (Gbps) in addition to 200 Gbps bandwidth from the existing SEA-ME-WE-4 connection. The country got its first submarine cable connection — SEA-ME-WE-4 — in 2006.

Project director Parvej Monon Ashraf of Submarine cable communication division said that currently about five crore people are using internet in the country. The authority is providing internet through the only cable station in Cox`s Bazaar. There is no alternative way to restore internet communication if the only station faces any trouble. As a result, Bangladesh telecommunication Company Limited BTCL is going to set up its second landing station in Patuakhali.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh government approves Tk 1.13 trillion nuclear power plant*





The most expensive project in Bangladesh’s history - a Tk. 1.13 trillion nuclear power plant, has been approved by the government.

The first-ever N-power plant is to be built at Rooppur in the northern district of Pabna.

Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal said the approval came on Tuesday at the Executive Council of the National Economic Committee (ECNEC) meeting chaired by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

“Initial steps had been taken for a similar project during Bangabandhu’s time in power,” he said at a press conference after the meeting. 

“The plan was then for a 200MW plant. Nuclear scientist Dr Wajed Miah was appointed the director of the project.

"It stalled after Bangabandhu’s death and was revived in 1996, when the Awami League took office. It was not financially feasible at that time. But now, with the support from Russia, it will go ahead.”

“The project is the most expensive in Bangladesh’s history,” said the minister.

The two units of the project are estimated to generate 2400MW of electricity.

Russia will provide loans of approximately Tk 910 billion ($11.38 billion) for the project. The remaining Tk 220 billion will be funded by the Bangladesh government.

The Russian loan will have to be repaid in 20 years with a grace period of 10 years.

The project, initiated by the science and technology ministry, will be implemented by the Bangladesh Atomic Energy Commission (BAEC) and is scheduled to be completed by 2025.

More than 2,500 jobs will be created for commissioning, maintenance and operation of the project at different stages, the minister added. 

Another 369 people will be employed by the project’s management unit.
In 2013, the government approved Tk 50.87 billion for the preliminary phase for the Rooppur nuclear power plant. Russia had provided Tk 40 billion in loans for that project.

The BAEC and Russia's Atomstroy Export (ASE) had signed four deals for implementing the preliminary phase of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Fireworks and laser shows light up the night sky during a festival of lights at Hatirjheel in Dhaka as the country achieves power generation capacity amounting to 15,000 megawatts ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*BD Leather sector aims for $5b in exports*

*

* 

Bangladesh will be able to churn $5 billion from exporting leather, leather goods and footwear in four years, riding on the back of product diversification and value addition, a leading exporter said yesterday.

The sector will create 200,000 jobs in the period, said Md Saiful Islam, managing director of Picard Bangladesh.

“Everyone is talking about export diversification. The leather sector will help Bangladesh diversify its exports,” said Islam, also the vice president of Leathergoods and Footwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association of Bangladesh.

He spoke at the third global social responsibility conference, organised by Bangladesh German Chamber of Commerce and Industry (BGCCI) and GIZ, the German agency for international cooperation, at Radisson Hotel in Dhaka.

The sector recorded $1.3 billion of exports in fiscal 2013-14 and set a target of $1.5 billion for this fiscal year. Leather exports accounted for 4.29 percent of the country’s total exports worth $30.17 billion last fiscal year.

The high cost of doing business in China has created a business opportunity for Bangladesh due to its competitive workforce, he said. “Bangladesh saw political unrest last year, but not labour unrest. It is a positive sign for Bangladesh.”

It will be easier for exporters to add more value to the local products as the sector has some advantages in its value chain, Islam added. “We are addressing the environmental issues with the government and I am confident that those will be overcome by mid-next year.”

Salehuddin Ahmed, managing editor of The Daily Star, moderated the session.

The leather sector is the next promising sector after garments, Ahmed said. “If we put our minds together, we will succeed in the sector, like in RMG.”

The leather sector has the potential to deliver rapid growth as it has a huge supply of hide, competitive cost base, huge workforce, tariff-free access, business shifting to Bangladesh from China, and a growing middle class, said Adnan Nafis, head of trade promotion at BGCCI.

Vietnam has set its goal of $12 billion in leather-product exports in 2014. In the first nine months of the year, Vietnam received around $7.4 billion from shipping footwear abroad, up nearly 24 percent year-on-year and $1.9 billion from exporting handbags, up 37 percent year-on-year, according to data from the Southeast Asian nation’s government.

“So our target of $5 billion in exports is achievable,” Nafis said.

Bangladesh exports leather products mainly to Italy, New Zealand, Poland, the UK, Belgium, France, Germany, the US, Canada and Spain.

In addition, Japan, India, Nepal, Australia and some other countries are emerging as potential importers of Bangladeshi leather goods.

Bangladesh’s leather exports account for a mere 0.005 percent of the global leather and leather goods market worth around $230 billion, according to industry insiders.

The sector has immense potential to tap more export orders, said Nabhash Chandra Mandal, executive member of Board of Investment. The sector registered 28 percent growth last year, he added.

The duty free import of raw materials and tax rebate facility for the sector will encourage foreign companies to form joint ventures with local companies, he said.

“The tannery relocation process is slow. We should complete it soon.”

About 80 tanneries have started relocating from the toxic tannery hub of Hazaribagh to Savar, according to the tanners’ association.

The industries ministry has already allocated plots on the 200-acre leather estate in Savar to 155 tannery owners through Bangladesh Small and Cottage Industries Corporation, a wing of the industries ministry that is implementing the project.

The central bank also declared an incentive package for tanners to help them move the hazardous factories to a designated industrial park.

Bata Shoes is facing some problems, such as high value-added taxes and counterfeit shoes from Myanmar and Thailand, said Iftekhar Haider Chowdhury, industrial relations manager at the company.

“We have 300 outlets across the country but counterfeit shoes are sold on the roads or others showrooms, which affect our business.”

“The company pays VAT twice on its finished products. It pays VAT when the product comes out of the factory and again when it is sold.”

“The problem should be addressed,” Chowdhury added.

The company has the highest market share of 22 percent in Bangladesh, playing an important role in transforming the economy as it paid $ 22.5 million in tax and VAT to the government last year, he said. Bata sold 30 million pairs of shoes last year.

The collection and preservation process of rawhide should be developed to produce quality finished products, said Sabur Ahmed, chairman of the leather engineering department at Dhaka University.

“We should add value to our finished products to get more export orders.”

*An abridged overview of Bangladesh Leather Sector*

Leather sector in Bangladesh has, by and large, made progressive growth in terms of the output of producing finished leather, leather footwear production etc. Technical improvements integrated in the process of producing finished leather have widened and enriched the product lines in various sub-sectors of the industry. Presently, there are about 207 small, medium and large tanneries in Bangladesh.
Leather from Bangladesh enriched with natural texture and grain patterns, is in great demand and benefits from high reputation in international market.
Bangladesh has about 59.81 million heads of livestock population consisting of 23.25 million cow heads, 0.85 million buffalo heads, 34.59 million goat heads and 1.12 million sheep heads.
The annual supply of hides and skins is about 300 million square feet out of which 64% are cow hides, 31.82% goat skins, 2.25% buffalo hides and 1.10% sheep skins.
The tanning sub sector has capacity to produce more than 400 million square feet of wet-blue hides, about 300 million square feet crust leather and 130 million square feet of finished leather per year. Export of finished leather including consumption in export-oriented footwear and leathergoods is about 50.14 million square feet; while small tanners and traders produce about 42.86 square feet low grade finished leather for local consumption.
The present employment in tannery of Bangladesh is about 15,000 (including managerial and production staff), 51,400 in footwear sub-sector (15,000 in mechanized sub-sector and 36,400 in small and cottage level non-mechanized sub-sector) and 10,200 in leathergoods sub-sector (1200 in mechanized units and 9,000 in non-mechanized units).
There are now about 25 large mechanized footwear industries in the country. These were mostly established in recent years. There are also about 4,500 small and cottage (Artisan) units producing various types of leather footwear. The annual production capacity of the footwear sub-sector is estimated to be 178.74 million pairs being 32.17 million pairs by mechanized sub-sector and 146.57 million pairs by small and cottage sub-sector. The annual actual production is estimated to be about 132.40 million pairs.
Leather-goods manufacturing in Bangladesh is still in its infant stage, operating mainly at cottage micro industry level. There are five large and about 15 medium and small mechanized units and more than 1500 cottage level leather-goods manufacturing units in the country. Annual production of this sub-sector is about 7.50 million pieces, being 1.37 million pieces by mechanized/ semi-mechanized units and 6.13 million pieces in small and cottage (Artisan) level units.
Easy import regulations for tannery chemicals and other items are permissible (Bonded Ware house facilities are also available).
Low level labor cost.
Relatively short lead-time (because finished leather output is locally available).
Export customers can avail GSP facilities for export to EU.
Price structure is quite competitive.
Shipment facilities (both by Air & by Sea) are adequate.
Supply of fairly large quality of soling materials NR (Natural Rubber based), EVA, TPR and PVC are locally available.
New Leather Processing Zone under construction will permit accelerated industrial performance in terms of further improved quality merchandise and higher productivity in an "Environmentally-Friendly" working area.
Leather and leather products are exported to different countries of the world. The major importing countries are Italy, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong, Spain, France, Germany, UK and USA and partly Middle-East countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh Emerges in Drug Exportation Industry*
Contributor: Vishnu Priya Wahal, Senior Market Access Analyst 
Published on: _22 February, 2016_






Bangladesh is taking on increased prominence in the pharma industry with ambitious plans to export Made-in-Bangladesh medicines all over the world. The country, located east of India on the Bay of Bengal, has undergone a dramatic rise in export earnings over the past half-decade. Five years ago, Bangladesh’s annual earnings from exporting medicines BDT 3 billion. In just the first half of the 2015-16 fiscal year, Bangladesh had already reached that level (around US$38 million) from euxporting medicines, according to media reports.

The phenomenal growth of the sector stands in sharp contrast to just 20 years ago when the country imported 75% of its pharmaceutical products. Today, that ratio is reversed with 97% of Bangladesh's drug needs being filled locally, leaving only 3% of drugs being imported. Moreover, Bangladesh has leveraged that industry ramp-up to the point that it now exports medicines to 90 countries in Europe and the Middle East. More growth is projected with the opening of the U.S. market to Bangladesh-made drugs, likely driving a several-fold increase in export income. The former Bangladesh Bank governor, Mohammed Farashuddin, said export medicines to the U.S. alone could potentially reach US $10 billion if the government offers improved policy support and incentives.

Some experts attribute the spectacular growth to favorable government policy and a special focus on producing quality products. In particular, two issues have been a driving force for pharmaceutical export market in Bangladesh. They include:


a relaxation on intellectual property rights granted by the WTO for the least developed countries until 2033
2 Bangladeshi companies – Square Pharmaceuticals and Beximco Pharma – obtaining FDA accreditation in June 2015. Other companies are expected to follow suit.
The first driver is particularly key going forward. Because Bangladesh can manufacture and sell medicines for another 17 years without spending on intellectual property rights, the country may reap the maximum benefits from the relaxation granted by WTO. With Incepta Pharmaceuticals, for example, touting that it can profitably produce a generic version of a hepatitis C drug Sovaldi at 1% of the actual price of the patent drug (which is US $1,000 per pill), medical tourism is likely to rise too. Industry growth is expected to create employment opportunities for pharmacists, chemists, microbiologists and physicians. What this means for industry, however, will largely be dependent on whether medical tourism actually materializes in Bangladesh and whether patients from other parts of the world flock there for cheaper alternatives.

At the same time, GlaxoSmithKline, Novartis and Sanofi have established plants in Bangladesh that will produce vaccines, oncology therapies and other high-cost therapies in Bangladesh. With these pharmaceutical plants, an industrial park could be up and running in a couple of years as well. In addition to direct export operations, there is a massive opportunity for the Bangladeshi companies to opt for contract manufacturing and compulsory licensing opportunities.

Bangladesh has moved to transform its position in the pharmaceutical industry over the past two decades. As these trends continue, Bangladesh’s role in the global pharmaceutical market will evolve and grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

29 Dec 2016, 19:45:44
*Petrobangla signs deal with India co to set up LNG project*




Petrobangla signed a deal with an Indian company set up a Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) Infrastructure Development Project at an estimated cost of $ 950 million.

The project includes setting up a LNG re-gasification terminal at Kutubdia Island along with gas pipeline to carry the re-gasified LNG, sources said Thursday.

The Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was signed between the Indian company- Petronet LNG Limited- and Bangladesh Oil, Gas and Mineral Corporation (Petrobangla) in this regard at Petrobangla Bhaban in the city Thursday.

Prabhat Singh, Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer of Petronet LNG and Syed Ashfaquzzaman, Secretary, Bangladesh Oil, Gas and Mineral Corporation signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides.

The High Commissioner of India to Bangladesh, Shri Harsh Vardhan Shringla and Energy Secretary Nazimuddin Chowdhury, among others, were present on the occasion.

The capacity of the terminal is expected to be 7.5 MMTPA (1000 MMSCFD).

It will be completed in four years with provision for future expansion and can also be used to supply LNG through small barges and LNG trucks to users which are not connected by gas grid.

The project will bring both direct and indirect employment and will further enhance the economic development of Bangladesh.

The implementation of the project will be the starting of new era and will bring long lasting benefit for the people of Bangladesh, the sources added.-Asfar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

bluesky said:


> 29 Dec 2016, 19:45:44
> *Petrobangla signs deal with India co to set up LNG project*



I am surprised at this news. A similar news a few weeks ago said of a contract with an US company. Seems, that one did not materialize. Now, it is an Indian company. Hmm------. I do not think BD people will like an Indian company to build this LNG plant. Such a company, without its own specialized technology for a project like that, cannot possibly do a project like this. The only hope is, it is only a Memorandum of Understanding, and not a Project Contract.


----------



## kaykay

bluesky said:


> I am surprised at this news. A similar news a few weeks ago said of a contract with an US company. Seems, that one did not materialize. Now, it is an Indian company. Hmm------. I do not think BD people will like an Indian company to build this LNG plant. Such a company, without its own specialized technology for a project like that, cannot possibly do a project like this. The only hope is, it is only a Memorandum of Understanding, and not a Project Contract.


Well there are several Indian companies who have completed many such projects or bigger ones in India.... atleast 8-10 Indian companies have such capacity including private and govt owned.


----------



## mb444

It's only an MOU..... all that means is that they are the preferred bidder currently. A contract is subject to further technical and price analysis.

No issues with who carries out the work as long as safeguards are in place.


----------



## bluesky

kaykay said:


> Well there are several Indian companies who have completed many such projects or bigger ones in India.... atleast 8-10 Indian companies have such capacity including private and govt owned.


Among many thousand Japanese companies, there is only one company here that knows all about the technology to design and build LNG loading or unloading facilities. So, you can rest assured no Indian companies has this technology. Then, of course there is a possibility of a tie up between an Indian and a US company. 

Please note that temperature must be downed to -162 degree C when to liquefy the natural gas and the LNG volume will be reduced to 1/600th of the gas volume. A similar technology is needed when LNG is unloaded from a tanker ship to a land based LNG tank. It is certainly not that easy. I have not heard any Indian company has patented this technology in the US.


----------



## kaykay

bluesky said:


> Among many thousand Japanese companies, there is only one company here that knows all about the technology to design and build LNG loading or unloading facilities. So, you can rest assured no Indian companies has this technology. Then, of course there is a possibility of a tie up between an Indian and a US company.
> 
> Please note that temperature must be downed to -162 degree C when to liquefy the natural gas and the LNG volume will be reduced to 1/600th of the gas volume. A similar technology is needed when LNG is unloaded from a tanker ship to a land based LNG tank. It is certainly not that easy. I have not heard any Indian company has patented this technology in the US.


and that was funny...lol. Trust me, Its no rocket science. Several Indian companies do that on their own without any tie up. And I myself own a small company which works with oil and gas sector so when I say something on this topic, I know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

kaykay said:


> and that was funny...lol. Trust me, Its no rocket science. Several Indian companies do that on their own without any tie up. And I myself own a small company which works with oil and gas sector so when I say something on this topic, I know it.


Just like any other high-talking Indians here you are lying. Indian companies certainly cannot build such an LNG unloading plant. So, tell me about the patenting. Which of your companies have patented the technology in the USA? Give me a name and I will check it with the Patent office.


----------



## bluesky

01 Jan 2017, 20:03:12

*LDC status of Bangladesh — an economic analysis*




Sadiq Ahmed
A TV journalist called a few weeks ago to say that he will like to interview me about the graduation of Bangladesh from the list of least developed country (LDC) status by 2024. Just a day or so before that I was in a meeting with the Finance Minister who expressed optimism that Bangladesh will likely cross the threshold of the World Bank defined upper middle income (UMIC) ahead of the official target date of 2030. I could not simply reconcile the two conversations.

*s*
I did a little bit of digging into the facts, methodologies and approaches to the measurement of development performance of countries. As a professional economist I am acutely aware of the shortcomings of statistical approaches economists use to support their point of view. The most striking example of this is the story of two Nobel Prize-winning economists: Milton Friedman of the University of Chicago and James Tobin of the University of Yale. Friedman was a monetarist who believed that only money supply matters for economic activity; Tobin was a Keynesian who argued that only fiscal policy matters. The monetarists versus Keynesian philosophies have prevailed over decades. Proponents of each school have used sophisticated quantitative methods to prove their points and declare victory.

The LDC approach developed by the United Nations Economic and Social Council (ECOSOC) uses three criteria to identify an LDC: (1) per capita income, (2) human assets, and (3) economic vulnerability. The human assets and economic vulnerability are calculated as a composite index of a number of variables in each category. Thresholds are defined for each category to identify countries to be added or graduated from the list. The World Bank's income group classification uses only income criteria defined on the basis of what it calls the Atlas Method.

There is now a growing industry of other global indicators of economic and social progress of a country, including the Human Development Index (HDI) of the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) and the Social Progress Index (SPI) of the Social Progress Imperative. The World Economic Forum (WEF) also publishes a useful composite index of progress with economic and social policies and institutions, known as the Global Competitiveness Index (GCI) that in many respects is a good representation of the development maturity of a country.

I do not wish to go into the micro details of each of these measures of a country's prosperity and performance; nor do I want to take side with any of the measures. The point I wish to examine is how best to assess and classify the development performance of Bangladesh within the limits of the two extreme views: a) the UN's ECOSOC thinks Bangladesh is still an LDC and will likely graduate officially only in 2024, and b) the country's Finance Minister thinks Bangladesh is well set on the course to achieving UMIC status around that time.

A review of the current list of 48 LDCs immediately makes one wonder if Bangladesh really belongs there in view of the solid development performance of the past 15-20 years. The list is shown in Table 1. Some 33 countries belong to Africa; eight to East Asia and Pacific; three to the Middle East and four to South Asia. Bangladesh is the largest country in the group. Within South Asia, Bangladesh is accompanied by Afghanistan, Bhutan and Nepal.

The listing also raises the question of the realism and policy relevance of putting the performance of a country like Bangladesh with 160 million people in the same group as small economies with population of less than 5.0 million (Bhutan, Central African Republic, Comoros, Congo, Djibouti, Gambia, Equatorial Guinea, Guinea Bissau, Kiribati, Lesotho, Liberia, Mauritania, Solomon Islands, Timor-Leste, Tuvalu and Vanuatu). These constitute a third of the total LDCs. Of this, more than 50 per cent have a population of below one million.

A second issue is comparison of performance with other listings. The closest summary indicator is the HDI developed by the UNDP, which is also a composite index of income and well-being. The latest available data is for 2014. Bangladesh is ranked 142 out of 188 countries and grouped under "Medium Human Development". Whereas countries like Kenya (146), Pakistan (147), Nigeria (152), Cameroon (153), Zimbabwe (155) and Cote'd' Ivore (172) all belong to the "Low Human Development" (LHD) category of the UNDP but are not a part of the LDC group. 

*How meaningful is it to consider Bangladesh as an LDC when it out-performs these six countries in a substantial and meaningful way* based on an indicator that includes both income and human assets (which also are the two major components of the LDC classification). Furthermore, in terms of manufactured exports and foreign reserve holdings, Bangladesh's export performance substantially out-performs all these countries. So, external economic vulnerability is far lower in Bangladesh than in these non-LDC countries. Clearly, there is a methodological problem in categorizing Bangladesh as an LDC in comparison to these six non-LDC countries.

Another broad-based composite index of development performance is the SPI developed by the Social Progress Imperative led by Professor Michael Porter of the Harvard Business School. The Index defines social progress as "the capacity of a society to meet basic human needs of its citizens, establish the building blocks that allow citizens and communities to enhance and sustain the quality of their lives, and create the conditions for all individuals to reach their full potential" (List of Countries by Social Progress Index, Wikipedia, accessed December 20, 2016).

The ranking for 2016 puts Bangladesh at 100 out of 134 countries that were ranked, ahead of India (101), Kenya (104), Cameroon (114), Pakistan (122), and Nigeria (125). These later countries are non-LDCs by the UN ECOSOC classification. Interestingly, in terms of meeting Basic Human Needs (BHN) and Foundations of Well-being (FW) indicators, Bangladesh performs even better (97 and 95, respectively). Once again the rating of Bangladesh as an LDC in relation to these non-LDC countries makes it a clear outlier in the context of any meaningful policy perspective.

A final point, emphasized by Nobel Laureate Amartya Sen, is the meaning and relevance of development. He emphasizes the importance of longevity or life expectancy as a more fundamental indicator of development performance than per capita income. In this regard, at the estimated life expectancy of 71.8 years, Bangladesh is ranked 102 out of 183 countries in the rankings. It substantially out-performs many non-LDCs including Indonesia (120), Philippines (124), India (125), Pakistan (130), Kenya (149), South Africa (151), Zimbabwe (160) and Nigeria (177).

In the context of the progress with economic and social policies and institutions, the GCI provides an indication of the maturity of an economy and its capability to address its development challenges. The 2016-17 GCI rankings put Bangladesh at 106 out of 138 countries included in the list. This ranking is relatively low but still exceeds the performance of such non-LDCs as Ghana (114), Cameroon (119), Pakistan (122), Zimbabwe (126) and Nigeria (127).

The evidence cited here using the many alternative measures of development performance, including those done by the UNDP, suggests that based on development performance Bangladesh does not belong to the LDC group. Simply because being in the list provides some favourable trade concessions is not a convincing reason to under-state the true development performance of Bangladesh. In many respects, such as high income growth, poverty reduction, human development and gender empowerment. Bangladesh has set a positive example for LDCs to emulate and get out of that dubious distinction. By putting Bangladesh in the same category it not only undermines the true development performance of Bangladesh but also weakens the show-casing of this global good practice example. 

In the area of trade, Bangladesh has made solid progress in expanding manufacturing exports. With sustained policy progress Bangladesh can easily surmount the loss of a few trade concessions. Research shows that export growth of Bangladesh is hampered much more by domestic supply constraints than market access on concessional terms. Bangladesh policy making should focus on addressing those supply constraints through proper policy and institutional reforms rather than seeking trade concessions through the LDC route.

While there is solid evidence that Bangladesh is not an LDC, whether it can achieve UMIC status on or before 2030 is still an open question. In terms of potential, Bangladesh can be optimistic. But realizing this potential is no easy task. Major policy and institutional reforms will be needed. A particular challenge will be to increase the investment rate to the 34 per cent of gross domestic product (GDP) range from the present 28 per cent level, with emphasis on infrastructure and manufacturing. Export diversification through trade policy reforms will be necessary. Institutional reforms relating to taxation, financial sector, land market, cost of doing business, climate change and urbanization will be essential.

_Dr Sadiq Ahmed is Vice Chairman of Policy Research Institute of Bangladesh. sadidiqahmed1952@gmail.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh to float investment fund with $1bn foreign currency reserves*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2016-12-16 01:08:15.0 BdST Updated: 2016-12-16 03:22:45.0 BdST

*Finance Minister AMA Muhith has announced that the government is going to use $1 billion of the hefty foreign currency reserve, lying idle in Bangladesh Bank, to create an investment fund.*

The initial $1 billion fund can be raised up to $5 billion, he added.

The proposed fund will be utilised to finance ‘big and profitable’ projects, for which the government is taking foreign loans and paying interests now.

Bangladesh has huge foreign currency assetss, which are rising faster than the country’s international trade and business can accommodate. Until Thursday, the central bank had $31.75 billion reserves.







As the food reserve has been satisfactory for several years, the government is facing criticism for not utilising the huge reserves. Economists have been recommending investing some of the reserves.

Finance Minister Muhith has also hinted earlier that the reserves would be invested.

He revealed a specific government plan to use the reserves while speaking to reporters at the Secretariat on Thursday after getting the report of a committee on ‘Sovereign Fund’, which has been talked about for years.

“Reserves are quite high. This $31 billion is equal to the import cost of eight months.

“And it will be good for the country if we take the money from the Bangladesh Bank instead of foreign sources,” he added.






In this way, Muhith said, Bangladesh Bank will get interests on loan and so the money will stay in the country, which will have a positive impact on economy.

“But the projects that will be taken with this fund...must be economically very sound. We cannot just take any project, it should profitable,” he said, referring to recommendations made in the ‘Sovereign Fund’ report.

He, however, thinks it will take time to create the fund.

“I haven’t gone through the full report. But from what I have heard of and read, I think I shall have a law for creating this ‘Sovereign Fund’,” Muhith said.

“It will take three to four months to make the law. I hope I’ll place it in the next session (of Parliament).

“I need the money for the mega projects. This would be something new for Bangladesh,” he added.

He hopes to place the matter before the Cabinet in January.

Asked for details, Additional Secretary Mohammad Muslim Chowdhury told bdnews24.com: “It (the fund) has been decided on principle. It will first go to the Cabinet. The interest rate and the process of repayment will be fixed later.”

“This is not a bond, but fund,” he clarified.


----------



## bluesky

02 Jan 2017, 18:19:28 | Updated : 02 Jan 2017, 18:28:04

*Govt plans to add 1,840 MW power in 2017*




The government plans to add more 1,840 megawatts (MW) power from ten power plants this year.

“The government led by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has undertaken realistic initiatives to make the country self-reliant in power production to materialise Vision 2021,” Director General (DG) of Power Cell under Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry Engineer Mohammad Hossain said, reports BSS on Monday.

He said some 10 power plants including eight from the public sector with generation capacity of 1,623 MW and two private plants with generation capacity of 217 MW are expected to be commissioned in 2017.

The government already installed 81 power plants with generation capacity of 10,353 MW during the last eight years and brought 78 per cent people of the country under electricity coverage, Hossain said.

“The government under the bold and dynamic leadership of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina increased power generation capacity to 15,295 MW from 4,942 MW and per capita power generation capacity now reached to 407 kwh,” the DG said.

A senior official said the government is constructing eight power plants with 1,623 MW capacity. Of which, Shajibazar having capacity of 110 MW and Bheramara 414 MW in March 2017, Ashujanj 381 MW, Chapainawabganj 104 MW and Ghorasal 254 MW in June 2017, Siddirganj 135 MW in August, Sirajganj 150 MW in September and Shikalbaha 75 MW would go for commission in October 2017.

Besides, Kamlaghat with 54 MW capacity and Kusiara with 163 MW capacity would come to operation in June and July respectively from the private sector, he said.

The official, however, said that the government made a forecast about the country’s electricity demand at 18,800 MW in 2021, while it targeted to install power plants with 24,000 MW capacity during Vision-2021.

The government is to bring 465 upazilas out of 486 under power coverage by 2018 to fulfill its commitment to bring all people under electricity facilities by 2021.

The number of electricity users reached to 23,200,000, while the Bangladesh Rural Electrification Board (BREB) made a commitment to provide 30 lakh new electricity connections by 2016-17, as it provided power connections to 30 lakh houses in 2015-16, the official said.

He said the government augmented generation of power, expanded transmission lines, distribution lines and improved capacity of other sectors to further raise the economic growth up to Bangladesh`s becoming a middle income country by 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

how much was added in 2016?


----------



## bluesky

Ryuzaki said:


> how much was added in 2016?



I personally do not have any figure for the 2016 addition of power. The total 2016 updated installed capacity is over 13,000 mW. See the link below provided by the Bangladesh Power Development Board:

http://www.bpdb.gov.bd/bpdb/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Indigenous students get books in mother tongue*
Ziaul Haque, Rangamati

Published at 09:10 AM January 02, 2017



Photo- Dhaka Tribune
*This year’s Textbook Festival Day, celebrated across the country Sunday, brought an exceptionally beautiful day in the lives of indigenous students as for the first time in the country’s history they got free textbooks printed in their mother tongues.*
Textbooks printed in Chakma, Marma, Garo, Sadri and Tripura languages were distributed among pre-primary indigenous students, creating a sensation among the people of hill districts.

The National Curriculum and Textbook Board this year printed 52,000 free textbooks in the five indigenous languages for around 25,000 students.

Since the morning, besides Bangali students, indigenous pupils also started gathering at different schools in Rangamati. They seemed extraordinarily happy after getting their textbooks in their own languages.

Rangamati Hill District Council Chairman Brish Ketu Chakma, as the chief guest at the festival in the district, said: “A total of 12,131 pre-primary students from Chakma, Marma and Tripura communities of Rangamati are getting textbooks and exercise books in their mother tongues.”

He said: “We could not distribute all the books in one day. Rest of the textbooks will reach within two or three days.”

Teachers at the festival observed that the initiative will help improve quality of education and the children will be benefited. Rangamati District Council member Zeben Nesa Rahim attended the programme as the special guest while District Educational Officer Mafizur Rahman was also present.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

1800MW addition is too low..........govt need to set up more power plants.

There is no alternative to producing electricity to industrialize.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maxpayne

Atleast name of country should be named in Title. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

maxpayne said:


> Atleast name of country should be named in Title. Thanks


The fact that the thread in in Bangladesh section, should give you some idea about the name of the country


----------



## Exiled_Soldier

Philia said:


> The fact that the thread in in Bangladesh section, should give you some idea about the name of the country



People come here from Home page and Shout box also. There is no mention of country there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

[COLOR=#000000]Exiled_Soldier said:


> People come here from Home page and Shout box also. There is no mention of country there.



Home > Pakistan Defence Forum > Country Watch > Bangladesh Defence Forum
The absolute location is given in the top of the page in xenforo forums.


----------



## My-Analogous

Philia said:


> Home > Pakistan Defence Forum > Country Watch > Bangladesh Defence Forum
> The absolute location is given in the top of the page in xenforo forums.



You just edit it and put name of country to resolve this issue and it will help old schools like us a lot. We are following this format for more then six years


----------



## bluesky

My-Analogous said:


> You just edit it and put name of country to resolve this issue and it will help old schools like us a lot. We are following this format for more then six years


I just do not know how to edit the title because it does not come inside the inset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Inflation has come down to five percent, the lowest in the past four years, according to the planning minister.*

The government through ‘various measures’ has been able to contain inflation and it would go below target at the end of the financial year, said AHM Mostafa Kamal at a press conference on Tuesday.

He was announcing the latest data by the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics at the NEC conference centre in Sher-e-Bangla Nagar in Dhaka.

The inflation rate at the end of December last year was at 5.03 percent on a point-to-point basis.


http://bdnews24.com/economy/2017/01/03/bangladesh-inflation-down-to-lowest-in-four-years-at-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Great analysis.. Credit should go to successive govts in Bangladesh to have some impressive gains in HDI indicators, Out performing some in the region with bigger economies.. Given the relatively large population it's not a easy task.. Economic gains need to trickle down to the masses in order to have a more comprehensive development such a GDP per capita

For Bangladesh to archive those goals political stability is paramount, It's the sole reason that has been holding the country back and the later threats with religious extremism need to be nipped in the bud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Joy Bangla, Bangladesh Zindabad...

Political Stability is the main Booster for our Economy...


----------



## My-Analogous

@MOD @Horus @WebMaster please change the title and add country name in it


----------



## maxpayne

Philia said:


> The fact that the thread in in Bangladesh section, should give you some idea about the name of the country


True, but from cellphone it doesnt mention the section. If u would like to make some convenience we would appreciate it otherwise it is always disliked when we get wrong meaning from any thread title!


----------



## bluesky

03 Jan 2017, 18:33:12 | Updated : 03 Jan 2017, 18:38:07

*Forex reserves hit record in Dec*




Bangladesh's foreign exchange reserves hit a record $32.09 billion at the end of December, the central bank said on Tuesday, up $720 million from the previous month.

The reserves were sufficient to cover about nine months' worth of imports, and are $4.6 billion higher than a year ago.

Steady garment exports and remittances from Bangladeshis working overseas, the key drivers of the country's more than $200 billion economy, have helped build reserves in recent years.


----------



## bluesky

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Joy Bangla, Bangladesh Zindabad...
> 
> Political Stability is the main Booster for our Economy...



Political stability at the expense of democracy is not a good recipe for a long term development. Democracy is quite defective in a half-educated country like BD. But, the process must continue because in the course of time people will know which of the political parties are apt in tackling many issues including the economic ones.

I accept that the present AL govt has added new dimensions to the development of infrastructure, specially the physical ones. But, its domestic politics of hooliganism has its aftereffects. This will take the country back to a politics of revenge and this will keep on repeating in a cyclic order. So, I believe the politicians must reach a consensus on the way to conduct politics and re-establishing democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> Political stability at the expense of democracy is not a good recipe for a long term development.



I humbly beg to differ. What Lee Kuan Yew did as an educated strongman for Singapore is now engraved in stone in the annals of history.

LKY knew the nature of indisciplined Asians (both Indians and Chinese) and he prescribed a one-party benevolent dictatorship of sorts. It all sounds bad (if considered in the light of 'human rights' BS that Western leaders like to spew), however the litmus test was when forty years later (1970 to 2010) Brits came to Singapore to study public transport to improve theirs for London....by that time Singapore's GDP had increased five-fold to USD52,000 per capita and exceeded that of the US.

Same in a larger context for Park Chung Hee in Korea and more recently, the case for China (uplifting for Billions).

These examples certainly make the case for,

a) fiscal discipline and,
b) a strongly-controlled centralized planning for the economy.

The good thing is that this discipline is only needed for say thirty/forty years until you get to first world level but you have to really stress law and order, education and family values, like Singapore did.

If we can get to second world status in another ten years, that will be beyond anyone's dreams....



bluesky said:


> So, I believe the politicians must reach a consensus on the way to conduct politics and re-establishing democracy.



I don't think any Bangladeshi politician will suddenly become benevolent and say, "I've done a lot of bad things over the years - but now I have seen the light and I won't be corrupt and conduct skulduggery and thuggery any longer." That may be a bit much to hope for or expect.

However I'll be personally ecstatic even if they can reach consensus to 'share the loot' and not cause grassroots labor trouble (like BNP recently did in Ashulia with the garments labor fiasco).

Law and order (stability) must be maintained at any cost. People's livelihoods (industrial labor) cannot be messed with, which affects the 'loot' for the politicians as well overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Bilal9 said:


> Law and order (stability) must be maintained at any cost. People's livelihoods (industrial labor) cannot be messed with, which affects the 'loot' for the politicians as well overall.


That's damn true. AL should sometime share the loot with BNP. Keeping everyone happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

THURSDAY, 05 JANUARY 2017 13:26

*BANGLADESH: RMG EXPORTS TO THE WORLD SEES STEADY RISE*

_*"Bangladesh's RMG exports to the global market rose by over 9 per cent to over $26 billion from Jan-Nov 2016. This growth rate is not sufficient to attain the $50 billion export target by 2021 as the sector needs over 12 per cent growth to realise the vision. Experts attributed remediation process, which helped improve safety standards-to the increased production capacity. Upon completion of remediation, some RMG units have received more orders from buyers who were satisfied with the safety progress, they argued."*_







Bangladesh's RMG exports to the global market rose by over 9 per cent to over $26 billion from Jan-Nov 2016. This growth rate is not sufficient to attain the $50 billion export target by 2021 as the sector needs over 12 per cent growth to realise the vision. Experts attributed remediation process, which helped improve safety standards-to the increased production capacity. Upon completion of remediation, some RMG units have received more orders from buyers who were satisfied with the safety progress, they argued.

As per World Trade Organisation (WTO), the global clothing export market has contracted by around 7.8 per cent to $445 billion in 2015. In 2014, the global apparel export was $483 billion while the global RMG export market is expected to reach $650 billion by 2021.

*Production to get a boost*





According to the data of Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), during January-November 2016, Bangladesh earned $26.09 billion, exporting clothing products, which is 9.03 per cent higher compared to $23.93 billion a year ago. Knitwear products fetched $12.56 billion with an 8.22 per cent rise compared to $11.60 billion in the previous year while woven products earned $13.53 billion, which is 9.78 per cent higher compared to $12.32 billion a year ago.

Exporters Association of Bangladesh President Abdus Salam Murshedy expects a double digit growth as the production capacity as well as the volume of work orders have increased because of safety improvement and remediation completion in most factories. Last year production was hampered due to the ongoing remediation to improve safety standard in workplaces for ensuring workers' safety. After the full-fledged completion of Corrective Action Plans (CAPs), the work order flow would increase and it would be possible to attain a double-digit growth, added the business leader.

According to Mahmud Hasan Khan Babu, VP, BGMEA, the sector has seen less investment as manufacturers had to spend a lot on remediation and safety improvement. Experts feel that in order to expand, RMG sector requires investment to increase production capacity for gaining more global market share. Gas connection is a big challenge for Bangladesh's RMG. The country has to work on technology up-gradation and high-end products. Bangladesh has to now focus on capacity building and set strategies to move to high-end and branded fashion segments. Currently, about 79 per cent of Bangladesh export items are concentrated in five basic products – trouser, t-shirt, sweater, shirts and jackets mostly made of cotton.

Another priority area is market diversification as Bangladesh's apparel exports are mostly concentrated on EU and North America. Non-traditional market is the key element to enlarge the export volume. The contribution of non-traditional markets to total export was 2 per cent in FY2005-06, which has increased to 15 per cent in FY'16.


----------



## Bilal9

Latest update on Padma Bridge Construction.


----------



## bluesky

10 Jan 2017, 00:28:14

*Biman's foreign loan swells to $ 592m*

Rezaul Karim


The liability to foreign loans of the national flag carrier, Biman Bangladesh Airlines (BBA), has swelled to about US$ 592 million (more or less Tk 46.77 billion) due to its poor operational performance, sources said.

The state-owned airlines owe the debt to a total of nine international financial institutions. The credit has been used mainly to purchase aircraft for the BBA, they added. 

Every country buys aircraft through foreign debt. It is a general practice. The rate of interest of foreign loan is very low, A. S. M. Monjur Emam, controller of accounts of BBA, told the FE on Sunday.

The loan is shown in the BBA's balance-sheet as loan and asset. But there is no relation with the loss and profit of the airlines, he added.

The BBA has been paying back the loan by regular instalments, he said, adding that the loan was not a burden on the agency.

Outstanding long-term foreign loans stood at US$ 591.77 million as of June 2016, according to the latest data of BBA.

The Biman takes out loans from international lenders in two ways -- one is senior loan and other is junior loan, a senior official of the airlines said.

Usually, the rate of interest of senior loan is 0.24-0.35 per cent annually with 12 years' duration, he added.

On the other hand, the interest rate of junior loan is more than senior loan with five years' duration period, he also mentioned.

Biman has been facing problems due to different complexities especially employment scam, poor management and corruption, aviation experts said.

It cannot provide service as expected due to excessive expenditure in maintenance of age-old aircraft, use of aircraft on lease and no hike in airfare in a competitive market, they said. 

Besides, the Biman stopped flying to New York in 1996 after the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) slapped a ban on the airlines in the absence of 'Category 01' rating from the FAA, they said.

Biman owes a large amount of charges in the form of handling, landing and other charges to the Civil Aviation Authority, Bangladesh (CAAB). The BBA also owes a significant amount of money to the Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC), a CAAB high official said. 

The airliner made profit in 2008 and in the first half of 2009, but after that it again plunged into losses, a source concerned said.

According to the balance sheet, Biman incurred Tk 5.94 billion, Tk 2.85 billion and Tk 2.85 billion as operating loss in fiscal years (FYs) 2011-2012, 2012-2013 and 2013-2014.

Biman earned profit over Tk 2.72 billion in FY 2014-15. But the account for the FY 2015-16 has not been prepared yet.

The amount of accumulated loss stood at Tk over 11.28 billion as of June 2015. The total liabilities also stand at over Tk 81.70 billion during the same period. The amount of long-term loan stood at over Tk 48.96 billion in June last, according to the Biman data.

@TopCat


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh’s economy is on a roll, even as its democracy weakens*

Oct 15th 2016, 01:00





THE last time a Chinese president visited Bangladesh, back in 1986, things were rather different. For one thing, he did not carry $40 billion in his pocket. This is the sum that government sources say Xi Jinping, China’s current leader, is bringing for a day-long stopover on October 14th, on his way to a summit of big developing countries in the Indian resort of Goa. Admittedly, the windfall will come in the form of loans for some 21 infrastructure projects including elevated expressways, railroads, bridges and power plants. But it is welcome all the same.

Bangladesh, too, has changed a lot in 30 years. Even if its 160m people remain mostly poor, the country can no longer be dismissed as “the armpit of India”. Its GDP is growing by 7% a year, as fast as China’s, and by some social indicators it has overtaken its giant neighbour India. With a booming garment industry that now ranks second only to China’s in exports, plus some 10m diligent overseas workers sending money home, Bangladesh has enjoyed current-account surpluses for all but one of the past ten years.

It helps that Bangladesh has other suitors just now. Japan recently gazumped China’s offer to build a new seaport, with a $6.7 billion project that includes a liquefied-natural-gas terminal and four coal-fired power plants. In July Russia promised $11.4 billion in loans towards a pair of nuclear reactors. Earlier this year India, which is already supplying Bangladesh with power from its grid, agreed to finance another big coal-fired power plant to the tune of $1.5 billion. Multilateral institutions such as the Asian Development Bank and World Bank have also upped their aid.

This is not to say that Sheikh Hasina, the prime minister, will be deaf to China’s overtures. Despite its recent rude health, Bangladesh’s economy still needs all the help it can get. As even the briefest exposure to Dhaka’s cacophonous parade of tinkling cycle rickshaws, tooting three-wheelers and honking SUVs reveals, this is a country of bottlenecks.

Traffic relief for the capital city’s 17m people—who, the UN predicts, will number 27m by 2030—will not come soon. There are no plans at present for any mass-transit system, and the first of three phases of a cross-city expressway is not due to open until 2018.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the same token, some 13m Bangladeshi households currently go without electricity. Even with all the added power from aid-funded plants, the country may still face future energy shortages. A recent report from the ADB suggests it will need to triple generating capacity by 2030 to meet expected demand, and warns that it must not only build new plants but replace ageing ones.

Yet perhaps the biggest bottlenecks are not physical but political. Sheikh Hasina’s Awami League party has been in power since 2009, and faces a weakened opposition in the run-up to general elections scheduled for 2019. This does not mean it is popular, however. Most of the opposition boycotted the last national polls in 2014, which took place amid widespread violence and resulted in what is virtually a one-party parliament. While international attention has focused on a string of gory killings by Islamist radicals, culminating in the attack on a posh restaurant in Dhaka in July that left 20 mostly foreign patrons dead, what worries Bangladeshis more is what many perceive as a broader collapse of the rule of law.

Despite considerable turbulence since breaking from Pakistan following a bloody war in 1971, Bangladesh has a tradition of respect for dissent. This has eroded in recent years as the Awami League, which itself had been a victim of previous purges, has turned on its rivals with a vengeance. “The media are controlled, the judiciary is controlled, and the police are even more enthusiastic than their masters,” says Fakhrul Islam Alamgir, the secretary-general of the Bangladesh National Party, the largest opposition group. Aside from extra-judicial killings and disappearances targeting Islamists and other dissidents, the ruling party has instigated a crippling barrage of lawsuits—some 37,000 against the BNP alone. “I spend four days a week attending court hearings, and two hours stuck in traffic for every one,” grumbles Mr Alamgir.

Perhaps, like previous generations of Asian tigers, Bangladesh will endure a spell of autocracy before its politics become more democratic. But in the meantime, as the head of one Dhaka NGO says with a shake of the head, the country is walking a tightrope: “It is a dangerous thing when people have no vehicle to express their unhappiness.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

*Square Pharma to set up subsidiary co in Kenya*


Square Pharmaceuticals, a listed company, will set up a pharmaceuticals manufacturing subsidiary company in Nairobi, Kenya, to meet up the growing demand in that African country.

The officials said company that would be established in Kenya will be a fully owned subsidiary company of the Square Pharmaceuticals.

According to company officials, the central bank has already given its consent to equity investment in the subsidiary manufacturing company.

According to the company, the subsidiary project in Kenya would be completed by June 2019.

"The board has taken the decision of establishing a subsidiary manufacturing company considering the pros and cons of their business in Kenya," said Khandaker habibuzzaman, the company secretary of Square Pharmaceuticals.

He said their cost of manufacturing pharmaceuticals products in Kenya will be less than the cost of export from Bangladesh.

"As a result, the manufacturing of products through the subsidiary will help boost the parent company's profitability," Khandakar said.

The Initial estimated cost of establishing a subsidiary manufacturing company in Kenya will be US$ 20.00 million. Of US$ 20, US$ 8.00 million will be financed by equity investment by the parent company and the remaining amount will be invested from loan.

Khandakar said after formation of subsidiary company, the establishment job in Kenya would be started soon.

Square Pharma, which was listed on the Dhaka bourse in 1995, exports its products to 22 Asian countries, three European countries, 12 African Countries and three Central and South American countries.

The company disbursed 40 per cent cash and 10 per cent stock dividend for the 15 months period from April 01, 2015 to June 30, 2016.

The board also approved Tk 2.50 billion for balancing, modernisation, rehabilitation and expansion (BMRE), capital machineries and lands for future expansion.

The company's paid-up capital is above Tk 6.23 billion and authorised capital isTk 10 billion, while the total number of securities is 623,586,546.

The sponsor-directors own 36.34 per cent stake in Square Pharma, while institutional investors 12.19 per cent, foreigners 15.79 per cent and the general public 35.68 per cent as on November 30, 2016, the DSE data shows.

The company's share price traded between Tk 253 and Tk 255, before closing at Tk 253.80 each on Monday at DSE, registering an increase of 0.32 per cent over the previous day.

source: http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...quare-Pharma-to-set-up-subsidiary-co-in-Kenya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Published : 11 Jan 2017, 11:38:56 | Updated : 11 Jan 2017, 11:40:39

*World Bank forecasts 6.8pc economic growth for Bangladesh*




The World Bank has projected 6.8 per cent GDP growth for Bangladesh, despite internal security challenges and sluggish global demand, reports a news agency.

The global lender posted the growth projections for the current financial year in its half-yearly report, Global Economic Prospects, on Wednesday. 

After being restricted to 6.0 per cent growth for about a decade, Bangladesh’s economy posted a 7.11 per cent GDP growth in the 2015-16 fiscal.

The government set a 7.2 per cent growth target for 2016-17 fiscal.

Finance Minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith was confident that the growth would not slip below 7.0 per cent.

The World Bank did not fully agree with the government but has since somewhat moved away from its earlier scepticism.

The Global Economic Prospects from June said Bangladesh would not achieve 6.3 per cent growth in 2016-17.

The forecast in January was 5 percentage points higher.

The World Bank in the report said private expenditure and investment were both suffering due to sluggish foreign currency flow.

It warned that weakening remittance and exports may lower economic growth to 6.5 per cent in the 2017-18 fiscal. 

Growth may suffer further if stabilising measures are not taken for revenue, financial and corporate sectors, it said.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/01/11/58819/WB-forecasts-6.8pc-growth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sherryrobert

flypets


----------



## Bilal9

Updates from Bangladesh

Courtesy of Mirzazeehan

Next three posts.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROJECTS making PHYSICAL PROGRESS now are shown below. Approved or Proposed Projects are not included here.

*42km long Dhaka Elevated Expessway*












*21 km long Dhaka Metro Rail*











*20km Bus Rapid Transit including 9 flyovers(TRANSDHAKA)*











*8km Long Moghbazar-Mouchak-Eskaton-Shantinagar-FDC-Malibagh Flyover*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Despite current Electricity Surplus, Many more Power plants are coming*











*Over $3 billion USD 6km long two-storied bridge over the Mighty Padma River*






*



*

*19 km long Chittagong Elevated Expressway(from one end of city to another)*












*Bangladesh's Own Satellite will be launched in 2017. Orbit Slot already Purchased. Contractor already given deadline to design and build it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*12.5 Billion USD Roopur Nuclear Power Plant(2400MW) *












*200km Four Lane Dhaka-Chittagong Highway with divider(166km work already compete)*







*Sidewalks being demolished and newly built in countless parts of Dhaka North(Banani,Gulshan,Uttara, Baridhara) Pics below show Banani Kemal Attaturk Road and Uttara*






*Completed parts look like this*






*All Over-Head Hanging Cables(Internet/TV) in Dhaka to be taken underground. Work on building this massive underground cable network still going on*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*New beautification campaign of Dhaka South City road's by City Corporation:*

Vegetation structures for median







Booth for Traffic Police





Bus stand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> *ll Over-Head Hanging Cables(Internet/TV) in Dhaka to be taken underground. Work on building this massive underground cable network still going on*


Soon to be replaced with utility tunnel. Construction of utility tunnel is in planning phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

*Work on Chinese SEZ at Anwara set to get go-ahead*
Talha Bin Habib



The government is set to approve a project for building infrastructure for the proposed Chinese Economic and Industrial Zone (CEIZ) at Anwara in Chittagong this week, officials said.

The zone will be built under the Chinese government soft loan of US $280.71 million, they added. 

To this effect, the cabinet committee on economic affairs (CCEA) will approve the project proposal in its meeting on Wednesday.

The Prime Minister's Office (PMO) appointed the China Harbour and Engineering Company Ltd (CHEC) on December 4, 2014 for building the CEIZ.

Besides, a Special Purpose Company (SPC) will also be formed in order to supervise construction of the economic zone. 

The Bangladesh Export Zones Authority (BEZA) has set a target to build 100 economic zones under public-private arrangement by 2030 as per the Seventh Five Year Plan and achieving the Vision 2021 of the government. 

The special economic zones (SEZs) will be built on 75,000 acres of land that will create jobs for 10 million people.

The SEZs will have the capacity to produce products and services worth $40 billion, according to BEZA sources.

As per the Bangladesh Economic Zones Act, 2010, the government has taken the initiative for building economic zones for investors of different countries under government-to- government (G2G) arrangement.

During Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to China, the two countries signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on June 9, 2014 for creating SEZ exclusively for Chinese entrepreneurs.

About 782.69 acres of land at Anwara upazila in Chittagong have already been acquired (for main economic zone and two connecting roads) for gearing up setting up of the zone.

Earlier, the BEZA signed a MoU with the CEIZ on June 16, 2016. During the Chinese president's visit to Bangladesh on October 14 last year, the two countries exchanged an 'agreed term' to facilitate the Chinese economic zone project.

Apart from the CEIZ, building of another 20 special economic zones (SEZs) will be completed by 2018 as about 40 per cent work in these zones have been completed so far, an official of the BEZA told the FE.

The BEZA official said construction work was carried out separately by the government and the private sector in 20 such zones.

The SEZs, the construction work of which has been overseen by the private sector, are two at Mongla in Bagerhat, three at Mirershorai in Chittagong, two at Teknaf in Cox's Bazar, one at Sonargaon in Narayanganj and two at Gomati of Munshiganj and one at Moulvibazar.

The construction work on 10 SEZs has been going on under the supervision of the government.

Besides, India will develop two SEZs at Mongla of Khulna and Bheramara of Kushtia.

To attract investment, the country needs to build more SEZs with uninterrupted supplies of gas, power and water.

Twenty-two more private companies have applied to the BEZA for developing such economic zones.

About land price at the SEZs, the BEZA official said the government is committed to providing lands to the entrepreneurs at SEZs at the cheapest possible rates.

Local private entrepreneurs have long demanded lands at reasonable prices.

They have been calling upon the government to provide uninterrupted supplies of gas, water and power to their industries for maintaining smooth industrial production.

"The BEZA will try its best to assist the CHEC to be engaged as the contractor for design and construction of the project, permissible under relevant laws of Bangladesh," said the Clause 4.2 of the agreed terms.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...-on-Chinese-SEZ-at-Anwara-set-to-get-go-ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

US-Bangla Airlines recently announced that they are hiring first officers for their 737s!

© Photo: Ibnul Islam ✪ BDAviationHub BAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

*Foreign investments in Bangladesh capital market skyrocketed over 25 times in a year*

Abdur Rahim Harmachi, bdnews24.com 
Published: 2017-02-16 12:57:13 BdST





*The Bangladesh capital market is flooded with foreign funds as investments grew 26 times in a year.*
Markets analysts say a strong Bangladeshi Taka against the US Dollar, stable political atmosphere and no major drop in key macroeconomic indicators lured foreign investors to the stock markets.

According to central bank figures, net foreign portfolio investments worth $184 million came in the first six months of the ongoing FY 2016-7, compared to only $7 million during the same period in the previous fiscal.

“Almost every day we see new foreign entities investing in the Bangladeshi market,” said Shakil Rizvi, who owns one of the major brokerage firms.


A former president of the Dhaka Stock Exchange, Rizvi says the surge in foreign funds is creating confidence among local investors, which explains the recent bullish trend.

Figures released by the Bangladesh Bank show the total foreign portfolio investment in FY 2015-6 was $124 million, while during FY 2014-5 it was $379 million.

Explaining the drop in the last fiscal, Rizvi said prices of shares with strong fundamentals, including banks, had slumped. "But now the Taka has gained against the dollar, which caused the foreign investment to rise."

US dollar was traded at Tk 79.25 on Wednesday in inter-bank transactions. State-owned Sonali Bank sold a dollar for Tk 82.95 while foreign bank, the HSBC at Tk 83.50.

Bangladesh's stock markets, which experienced a bearish trend for almost six straight years following the 2010 crash, started to rebound in late last year.



http://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/economy/1289509

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Doyalbaba said:


>



Good god brah, Thats just horrible !!! Traffic and road usage, there is incessant honking !! People and vehicles just everywhere.. Driving on the roads in Lanka itself is a nightmare but this is just another level of chaos

Indian roads are pretty bad i thought Bangladesh would be better..


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> Indian roads are pretty bad i thought Bangladesh would be better..



So I guess it correlates to GDP per capita pretty well hehe. Thats the good news (means things will improve everywhere in region with time).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

Nilgiri said:


> So I guess it correlates to GDP per capita pretty well hehe. Thats the good news (means things will improve everywhere in region with time).



Does it though ? I feel with the increase of wealth/ Expendable income masses have been able to afford vehicles of their own mostly two wheelers and small cars, And without adequate infrastructure they have added to the woes.. Atleast thats my personal observation as far as Lanka goes

Also rise in GDP does not directly correlate to the rise in social awareness or adherence to the rule of law with the masses, sometimes sudden rise in wealth in the middle class as we see in developing nations like India can turn in to a curse if the rules and regulations does not evolve concurrently


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> Does it though ? I feel with the increase of wealth/ Expendable income masses have been able to afford vehicles of their own mostly two wheelers and small cars, And without adequate infrastructure they have added to the woes.. Atleast thats my personal observation as far as Lanka goes
> 
> Also rise in GDP does not directly correlate to the rise in social awareness or adherence to the rule of law with the masses, sometimes sudden rise in wealth in the middle class as we see in developing nations like India can turn in to a curse if the rules and regulations does not evolve concurrently



There is a "sweet spot" when chaos is biggest for sure (during the lag between prevalence of transport and capacity of physical and teaching/standards infra)...but every society goes through that over time....and eventually it smooths out.

Bangladesh to me is charging up this hump and I feel its about the same stage India (well the parts I know at least) saw in the mid to late 90s...India is somewhere around where the hump is levelling out (i.e max chaos) and in some places even on the way down at the other side (as capacities catch up)....of course different parts of India are at different points given India in many ways is a collection of many countries.

I think once Dhaka gets a full fledged metro rail system, it can have more room to help transition into next stages for overall transport supply/demand (capacity ratio)....that will later be a model for rest of BD cities to follow as well. But for next decade I see more over-leveraging if its anything like I've seen in most Indian cities I've been to over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Airport Road to Uttara images - don't know where else to post these...

Looks like the new billboard bans have not been enforced in Uttara yet, or these may be older images.
















Kalyanpur










US Bangla starting Dhaka-Guangzhou flight soon. But before that - KL and Singapore will be added in first week of March next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Not sure this is the correct thread..but I'm gonna post it here anyway.

*Bangladesh joins China’s ‘One Belt, One Road’ initiative: meeting challenges, building the future*

BANGLADESH celebrated forty years of relations with China in 2015 and formally declared its joining in China’s ‘One Belt, One Road’ (OBOR) initiative during the visit of China’s President Xi Jinping in 2016. All major political parties welcomed the visit of President Xi, the first by a Chinese President in three decades.

President Xi’s visit to Bangladesh was marked by local media as the start of a “new era of friendship.” As China is one of the biggest development partners of Bangladesh, it was expected that the bilateral partnership would grow in all areas of cooperation.

China’s economic growth has made it a strong economic force in driving global trade. As its trading partner, Bangladesh expects from China, principally, increasing amounts of Chinese direct investment, better access for Bangladeshi products in China’s market and China’s continuing support in developing the infrastructure of the country.

Currently, China has been providing project loans and development assistance and wishes to increase investment in the information and communication technology industry, river management, industrial zones, land reclamation and maritime cooperation. As part of the Bangkok Agreement, China provides Bangladesh duty free access to a list of Bangladeshi products. It is expected that bilateral trade between China and Bangladesh may exceed US$30 billion by 2021.

China wishes to build mega infrastructure projects within the Belt and Road areas to increase trade and service, offering substantial prospects for Bangladesh. This initiative meets Bangladesh’s need for wider connectivity within the region. While Asia is currently experiencing increasing economic development centering on China, if the OBOR is fully implemented, Asia will become the center of gravity for the world economy.

Bangladesh has already expressed interest in actively participating in the OBOR and, as a part of the initiative, the BCIM (Bangladesh, China, India and Myanmar) corridor is now in its final stage. As both Bangladesh and China believe in regional cooperation and have common interest in the corridor, this offers additional impetus. China has been increasingly developing its cooperation with South Asian nations. In this context, Bangladesh should pay more attention to its Look East policy to activate the connectivity further and thus increase bilateral trade. While Chinese investors have interests in Bangladesh’s garment industry due to the availability of cheap labor, the Chittagong and Mongla ports are also of great interests for China to develop connectivity for its Southern gateway.

The global economy is increasingly shifting its gravity from West to East and the role of the two Asian economies — i.e. China and India — are therefore gaining wider scope to work for regional integration.

India is in the BCIM initiative which is in line with the Chinese OBOR initiative. Since India needs to engage in its efforts in developing regional integration, Bangladesh, India, Nepal, and Myanmar along with China can therefore play wider and more sincere roles to access opportunities in the region by resolving the issues of mutual mistrust.

Given the reality, it is now urgent for Bangladesh to build a secure relationship with India and China on the basis of mutual respect, trust and friendship. Since China’s OBOR initiative fits into Bangladesh’s goals of connectivity and increased trade, Bangladesh now needs to make all efforts to ensure good governance and political stability so that it can achieve the aims and expectations of OBOR, which could have a great impact on the long term future of the economy of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Market Insight: How the Bangladesh Pharmaceutical Sector is Performing in 2015*




The Pharmaceutical sector is one of the most developed among the manufacturing industries in Bangladesh, although it is still small compared to other comparable sectors. The increase in awareness about healthcare, higher income and increasing government expenditure have resulted in higher demand for medicine.

The Drug Policy of 1982 has helped the industry grow by 65 times from BDT 1730 million to BDT 113 billion now. In 2000 there were 173 active and licensed allopathic drug-manufacturing units in the country, while the figure now stands at 300 at present.

According to the Directorate General of Drug Administration (DGDA), there are currently 200 active allopathic companies in Bangladesh. About 22,000 brands of drugs are sold which cover 1500 types of medication. There are 1495 wholesale drug license holders and about 37700 retail drug license holders. The industry meets 98% of the demand for medication in the country and can be considered to be self-sufficient.

The sector employs 1,15,000 workers and between 2013 and 2014, the growth stood around 11.37%. According to IMS Health, annual pharmaceutical sales in the local market may reach BDT 160 billion within 2018.





Figure 1 Local Sales (Source: IMS /4th quarter report – data visuals by EBL Securities)



*Export scenario*
The industry is also exporting abroad. Currently, formulations are exported to 92 countries around the world. The major destinations for Bangladeshi medicines are Myanmar, Sri Lanka and Kenya, while nearly 50 countries import Bangladeshi medicines regularly. The growth in exports has averaged over 10% from 2010 to 2014. In 2015, the exports was over $ 41.17 million. Pharmaceutical companies are trying to export to regulated, unregulated and moderately regulated markets.





Figure 2 Exports (Source: IMS /4th quarter report – data visuals by EBL Securities)



*Domestic competition*
The domestic market is highly concentrated and competitive. The local manufacturers dominate the industry capturing market share of 90%. While the multinationals cater to the remaining demand. According to IMS Health, the top 10 companies hold 68.5% market share, the top 20 hold 85.73%, and the top 31 hold 94.1%, while the remaining 169 companies shared 5.9% among them.

Square Pharmaceuticals led the industry with a market share of 19.21%. Incepta and Beximco took 2nd and 3rd positions with market shares of 10.42% and 8.47% respectively.





Figure 3 Top 10 companies (Source: EBL Securities Ltd)

*MNCs*

Although a number of MNCs are operational in Bangladesh market, no MNCs are in the top ten in terms of domestic sales. Out of the top fifteen pharmaceutical companies in Bangladesh, only two players are MNCs. Among the MNCs, Sanofi has the highest market share while Novartis has the highest growth as of 2014.





Figure 4 Top MNC pharmaceutical companies (Source: EBL Securities Ltd)

*Backward integration*

Due to lack of backward integration, the sector is at a competitive disadvantage, as pharmaceutical players still have to import 90% of raw materials from 98 indenters around the world. Most APIs or their raw materials have to be imported from countries like China, India, Korea & Italy. This generates higher factor costs which can be up to 30-40% of the cost of medicine. The API Park which was supposed to be established has been delayed due to various problems like rise in production cost, slow gas connection and slow handover. The manufacturers are also concerned about their capability to shift their entire production in the API Park. For many APIs, The domestic market is too small to justify an API manufacturing plant other than the reduction of cost. Although the companies have the technical knowledge to produce APIs, there is not enough demand in the market. This means that once the API Park is established, we would need to export the additional products abroad. Export channels need to be set up now.

*TRIPS*
According to the Agreement on Trade Related Aspects of Intellectual Property Rights (TRIPS), all signatories are bound to incorporate 20 year product patent protection for pharmaceutical products in their domestic legislation. Currently, total 48 LDCs, including Bangladesh, are not obliged to enact legislation on product patent rights till 2016. TRIPS provided Bangladesh pharmaceutical firms with patent free production rights domestically until 2016 and limited exporting advantage. A major challenge to the current scenario could have been the expiry of the agreement. But on November 6, 2015, the TRIPs council meeting approved extension of the transition period for pharmaceutical products for least developed countries till 2032. Bangladesh secured additional protection for LDCs, including additional waiver as well as the previous waiver.

*Conclusion *
The ability of the Bangladeshi drug industry to manufacture drugs for all kinds of needs is beyond doubt. While some manufacturers are already able to produce world class quality drugs, others would require considerable assistance to be able to reach that target. Bangladesh is a natural candidate to supplement or substitute other international manufacturers to the developing country markets of both finished drugs and APIs. In order to maximize growth, the pharmaceutical players need to set their sight in the global market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Market Insight: The Smartphone Industry in Bangladesh*





The global Mobile handset market, in recent times, has been influenced by the rise in demand for smartphones. This trend has slowly crept into the Bangladeshi market, as the users make the leap from the old flip-phones to smartphones.

*Industry Background: Status Quo:*

The mobile handset industry in Bangladesh has traditionally been dominated by the Finnish giant Nokia due to its low cost feature phones. This preference for inexpensive alternatives has kept buyers away from industry giants like Samsung. Today, it is a non-collusive oligopoly with local brands like Symphony dominating the market. They have successfully competed with international giants like Samsung and Nokia (which still closely follow suit.)

A survey by LightCastle on a random sample of different age groups of mobile phone users in Dhaka, based on their preferred operating systems, can be seen below.






The following pie chart shows the demand data for smartphones in the current Bangladesh market based on the brand:






The above data shows that the key players in the market are Symphony, Walton, and Samsung, with Symphony being the leader in terms of market share.

*Growth and Capacity:*

As of now, the growth in the smartphone sales in Bangladesh, especially, Dhaka, is much higher than the global average of 20.3%, according to high officials from Samsung. The following factors have attributed to the growth in this sector:


Provision of low-cost high speed 3g internet services throughout the country
Equal Monthly Installment plans provided by banks to buy phones
Various discounts and bundle offers provided by different companies to boost sales
The population consisting mostly of a younger demographic
According to BTRC, the number of GSM subscribers in Bangladesh has gone up by 34% in the past year and has reached 119.62 million this November. This is not surprising, given that Bangladesh is trying to elevate its status from a low to middle income nation. The burgeoning upper middle-class segment, coupled with the existing young and dynamic labor force, is driving the shift in demand from feature phones to smartphones. Despite of this, there is room for growth in the market. According to a GSMA report, only 67.1 million people, amongst the potential 160 million, are unique subscribers.

*Prices:*






The list of phones above has one commonality, similar specifications, and one difference, price variance. Most smartphone prices have followed a downward trend, with local brands such as Walton and Symphony trimming down costs of production to maintain a competitive edge over the well-known names.

According to the sales people, Walton phones, within the range of BDT 6000 -BDT 14000 are very popular. Although brand loyalty has generated growing demand for Apple and Samsung products, their exorbitant prices have often stunted their sales potential. The marketing campaigns, undertaken by Symphony and Walton, which appeal to the patriotic sentiments, have also boosted sales. So has the fact that they do not have to share profits with shareholders abroad.

*Government Regulations*

The proposed budget for the current fiscal year has put the value added tax (VAT) on smartphone imports to 15% and Advanced Income Tax (AIT) to 5%, making the total cost of importing a smartphone subject to a tax of 20%, which is a 5% increase from the incumbent fiscal year’s regulations. This is highly problematic for manufacturers like Samsung and LG. The rise in the rates gives a competitive edge to manufacturers like Walton which assembles and manufactures locally.

*Neighbor Dynamics*

The dynamics in the much larger Indian economy has been similar to the Bangladeshi market. With tax rates on imports being higher in India (close to 25% -30%), depending on the country of import, local brands like Micromax and Karbonn, along with countless smaller brands, have dominated the market. Despite the strong regulations, Korean giant Samsung has been the biggest player in India, whereas, it is not so in Bangladesh. This may be due to existence of brand loyalty.

*What the future holds*

The growth in demands in recent years suggest that the prospect for smartphones in Bangladesh is very high. The influx of more advanced services, provided by the GSM operators, have played a phenomenal role in the growth of the smartphone market. Despite the existence of an oligopoly in the market structure, the local brands are favored, owing to government tax regulations. Thus, there still remains a significant amount of space to enter the market locally.

* The Research for this sector report was conducted by Zuhayr Reaz.*

*Market Insight: Emerging Steel Industry in Bangladesh*






The steel industry plays a fundamental role in not only driving economic growth, but also other complementary industries such as transportation, energy, heavy engineering and construction. The global steel industry, second in size only to oil and gas, produced 1,665 million tonnes of steel and had an estimated turnover of 900 billion USD in 2014. Despite dynamic shifts in the global scenario, the steel industry continues to be a source of employment for over 50 million people.









The global steel industry is currently undergoing a transition. The majority of both global production and consumption of steel was driven by China’s meteoric growth throughout the 2000s. *The growth rate of the global steel industry jumped from 2.5% in 1995-2000 to 6.2% in 2000-05. In fact, 7 of the top 15 steel companies operating today are based in China.*




However, the recent slowdown in China’s economic growth lead to a corresponding decline in steel sales, which contributed to a fall in steel prices. Consequently, *the market shrank by 1.7% in 2015.*






Currently, China occupies over 49% of the global market share in production and 46% of the market share in consumption, but this is expected to decline over time. As developing economies continue to grow, such countries will eventually drive new demand for steel. *At the moment, there is a global supply surplus of over 100 million tonnes of crude steel, which is contributing to the falling steel prices.*


*The Growing Local Industry
With an estimated market size of 300 Billion BDT, the steel industry in Bangladesh is currently experiencing an upsurge in demand. *This growth is driven mostly by government spending on infrastructure projects, which accounts for 40% of steel consumption in Bangladesh. As with the global market, there is also a supply surplus in the local steel industry: the current demand is around 4 million tonnes, while the total capacity is around 8 million tonnes.

The steel industry in Bangladesh produces mainly two classes of products: flat steel (mainly CI sheet and CR coil) and long steel (MS rod/TMT bar). *Although there are currently over 400 active firms in the industry, the top 20 companies service more than half of the demand.*




*BSRM, the market leader, currently produces around 0.6 million tonnes of steel per year, with plans to scale up production capacity by 0.3-0.4 million tonnes a year.* As BSRM and other top firms such as AKS, GPH and Bashundhara Steel expand their capacity and improve their technological capabilities, the industry is becoming increasingly more monopolistic.

*The Need for Stronger Backward Integration*





Of the over 400 steel re-rolling mills operating in Bangladesh, around 350 mills primarily source their raw materials from shipbreaking.

However, recent regulatory crackdown by the EU has put the shipbreaking industry in dire straits. New EU rules require that EU-registered ships to be recycled only at sustainable facilities approved by the EU. It is unlikely that ship-breaking facilities in South Asia (including those in Bangladesh), which often experience worker-related accidents, will receive this approval.

Furthermore, sourcing from shipbreaking makes the production more expensive compared to the cheap Chinese steel currently flooding the global market. Thus there is a supply-driven pressure on the local steel industry to shift away from shipbreaking as a raw material source in order to streamline its production.

Consequently, top players such as BSRM, GPH, RSRM, Rahim Steel and Bashundhara Steel are already producing the main raw material, billets. Although the country currently imports 1.2 million tonnes of billets each year, the annual demand for billets stands at 4 million tonnes. With the right strategies, local players can fill this large demand gap.

*The Case for Growth*
According to the SteelMint group, production capacity of the Bangladesh steel industry has more than tripled during FY14-15. Actual production is expected to double by 2022.





The steel industry in Bangladesh is still largely dependent on domestic growth drivers such as government infrastructure projects and the real estate industry. At the moment, per capita steel rebar consumption in Bangladesh is only 25 kg, compared to 57 kg in India and the world average of 217 kg in 2012. This is expected to grow to 50 kg by 2022.








Although there is a lot of room for growth in the domestic market, focusing on steel exports is key to future development of the industry. Already the production surplus is more than 50% of the total domestic demand.

Currently, Bangladesh exports 57.9 Million USD worth of iron and steel products and raw materials. *Although big markets such as India currently feature among Bangladesh’s top export destinations for steel products, focusing more on other growing Asian markets as well may be key to future exports growth.* As the global steel industry continues to transition to a new phase, the local sector has the prime opportunity to not only grow to satisfy the domestic demand but also secure position in the emerging export markets of tomorrow.

_This research has been conducted by MS Rayed_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

US Ambassadors - past and present (Dan Mozena & Marcia Bernicat) talk about Bangladesh' partnership with the Unites States....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*There's a new 'Asian Tiger'*


When people talk about the "Asian Tigers," they're typically referring to Hong Kong, Singapore, South Korea and Taiwan. The four countries experienced rapid growth between the 1960s and 1990s.

But now there's another country that should come to mind: Bangladesh. 

The Bangladesh economy has been one of the top performers in Asia over the past decade, averaging annual growth of more than 6%. Much like Hong Kong, Singapore, South Korea and Taiwan during the industrialization of their economies, most of of the growth that Bangladesh has experienced has come from garment exports, which the CIA World Factbook says accounts for  more than 80% of its exports.

In a note sent out to clients on Monday, Gareth Leather and Krystal Tan, Asia economists at Capital Economics, wrote that Bangladesh has picked up about two-thirds of China's low-end manufacturing market share in Europe.

But if Bangladesh is to reach the government's ambitious growth target of 8% a year by 2020, "it is essential that it starts to diversify out of the garment trade into other sectors, such as electronics and other consumer durables, where there is more scope to add value."

In order to diversify out of the garment trade, Bangladesh must do two things, according to Leather and Tan: Improve its infrastructure and investment climate. 

Poor infrastructure makes it difficult to transport goods across the country. Additionally, more than 20% of the population of more than 156 million (about 31 million) aren't connected to the power grid, and companies often have to use their own back-up power generators because of the high susceptibility to blackouts. 

Those factors, combined with high levels of corruption, make Bangladesh one of the hardest places in the world to conduct business. According to Capital Economics, "more needs to be done on reducing corruption, simplifying customs procedures, making land acquisition easier, improving private sector companies’ access to credit and making the security situation more stable."




Capital Economics

The government is already taking steps to improve the investment climate. Here's Leather and Tan:

"Among the measures the government is planning to introduce include removing red-tape to expedite the process of starting a business (to seven days instead of 19.5 days), issuing construction permits within 60 days (instead of the current 278 days) and reducing the time it takes for a company to be connected to the national grid to 28 days (compared with 404 days at present). There are also plans to simplify property registration, enhance contract enforcement, streamline cross- border trade procedures under a World Bank- sponsored agenda, and digitise tax payments to improve collection. Progress on these fronts would increase Bangladesh’s appeal as an investment destination."

The capital markets are taking notice. Bangladesh's local stock market, the DSE 30, rallied 15.5% during the first quarter of 2017. It's up another 2.3% in the first week of the second quarter. 

In a note sent out to clients on Thursday, Exotix Partners Head of Frontier Markets Equity Strategy, MENA and South Asia Research, Hasnain Malik says the market is being powered higher by earnings growth, local interest in equities, and increasing foreign investor interest.

Malik believes there is a lot to like about the market's fundamentals:


Domestic political stability
Geopolitical support from regional powers China and India
Macroeconomic growth and currency stability
Fast-paced urban growth and extreme population density
Almost all of the 20 biggest publicly traded companies offer direct exposure to Bangladesh's domestic economy
"In our view, it is too early to let go of the tiger’s tail," Malik writes. "Bangladesh public equity valuations are just beginning to catch up with its high growth and high returns on capital..."






http://www.businessinsider.com/bangladesh-is-the-new-asian-tiger-2017-4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Banani Road 11 - together with Gulshan Avenue, one of Dhakas's five or so commercial hubs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Agriculture in Bangladesh has seen very rapid mechanization in the last few years raising efficiency levels by magnitudes.....it will follow the mechanization examples set in East Asia in the last decade.....some implements that are being subsidized for use by the local Agricultural Extension Dept. (DEA). These were made by japanese Agri-mech companies ISEKI, KUBOTA and YANMAR, and to a lesser scale Korean cos. like DaeDong and also Chinese manufacturers who have similar implements. Harvest rates are a minimum of an acre per hour and increased size only dictates additional labor-saving capability.

*Hand Operated Harvester*





*Mini Combine Harvester*





*Midi Combine Harvester*





*Maxi Combine Harvester*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

*Bangladesh pitches for more investment from Luxembourg, Kyrgyzstan*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2017-04-16 20:47:57.0 BdST Updated: 2017-04-16 21:12:02.0 BdST










*Executive Chairman of Bangladesh Investment Development Authority (BIDA) Kazi M Aminul Islam has briefed Bangladesh's honorary consuls in Luxembourg and Kyrgyzstan about the new measures it has taken to attract foreign investments.*




Honorary Consul in Luxembourg Thierry Reisch and Kyrgyz Consul Temirbek Erkinov met him on Sunday, BIDA said in a statement.

Aminul Islam urged them to spread the message of reform in their countries.

They identified garments, particle board, ceramics, bicycle, and pen as some of the areas of Bangladesh’s business interest with Kyrgyzstan. Financial sector collaboration, particularly in banking, is a major area that Dhaka is looking to explore with Luxembourg.

BIDA, earlier in January, announced major reforms in several sectors as it tries to lure in both local and international investments by doing better in the World Bank’s ‘ease of doing’ business ranking.

*Bangladesh ranks 176th among 190 countries on the World Bank index. But the new state entity, which was formed by merging the Board of Investment and Privatisation Commission, plans to secure a place within 100 by 2021.*
The BIDA reform initiative has been taken in line with the standards referred in those indicators to improve Bangladesh’s position in the ranking.

From Apr 10 to 13, it organised a workshop with the representatives of 40 government agencies and some private sector representatives on those reform plans.

The executive chairman also inaugurated a 10-day training for the capacity building of the BIDA officials on Sunday.

http://bdnews24.com/economy/2017/04...or-more-investment-from-luxembourg-kyrgyzstan

*Chinese outward FDI and opportunity for Bangladesh*



Mohammad Omar Faruk
At present, Bangladesh needs huge investment in infrastructure to boost the economy and attract foreign investment. Developed countries are seeking new global manufacturing hubs for foreign direct investment (FDI). Recently, some developing countries and big manufacturing hubs are shifting their focus from manufacturing to high-tech industry, like RMG to Super/Nano Technology. Chinese manufacturing firms are diversifying their investment with 'Go Global' Strategy. China has made the biggest outward foreign investment in the USA, Peru, UK, Australia, France, etc. But due to the inception of Belt & Road Initiative (BRI), China is focusing on investing more in Asian, African and European counties along BRI.


Recent development of Bangladesh is attracting Chinese investment in different sectors. China is also counting Bangladesh as a major destination for future investment. Chinese companies may likely play an important role in financing, building and operating infrastructure projects in Bangladesh. So, this is the time for Bangladesh to attract Chinese investment in all-around possible sectors.

China's outward FDI grew by 13.3 per cent in 2015 to a historical high of USD 139.5 billion. Over the past five years, China's average annual economic growth is 7.4 per cent and accumulated outward FDI has exceeded USD 1 trillion. Certainly, China is now the most formidable force in the international investment market.

One of the key challenges facing Bangladesh-China bilateral relationship is the existing high volume of trade gap between the two countries. Since the very beginning of bilateral trade relations, Bangladesh has been suffering from huge trade deficits with China. Despite the gap, both countries have shown clear commitment over the years to build "a positive, cooperative and comprehensive relationship'.

Indeed, Bangladesh's relations with China clearly present a host of opportunities. It may be expected that in the coming years, Bangladesh and China will achieve a truly beneficial and strategic partnership conducive to the establishment of a peaceful and prosperous South Asia.

For this to occur, Bangladesh needs to ensure that its foreign policy is equipped with a strategic vision as well as economic considerations that realistically gauge the direction of regional and international changes. Better infrastructural development and investment opportunity of Bangladesh can reduce such challenges.

The accelerated economic transformation in China and the enhanced strength of Chinese companies amid the global economic recovery is helping these companies expand their presence overseas. Recently, a new range of new government policies has been providing even stronger support to Chinese companies as the government encourages them to go global. For example, under the newly revised Measures for Foreign Investment Management, the approval-based system has been replaced by simplified administrative procedures for overseas investments. Furthermore, the accelerated implementation of the Belt & Road Initiative strategy and increasing policy reforms will bring a new wave of outbound investment.

The Belt & Road Initiative strategy will encourage China's advanced industries and their overcapacity to move into countries along the routes. China has strong capabilities in the high-speed railway, nuclear power, aviation, telecommunications and other advanced manufacturing fields. The saturated domestic China market is prompting relocation of these leading production capacities. In particular, with the implementation of the BRI strategy, focusing on infrastructure and interconnection, China is expected to accelerate transfer of these leading industries to Asian neighbours, although they are ill-equipped in terms of financing and technology. So, it is understandable that as China transforms its economy, Chinese companies will move up the industry chain and their needs for advanced technologies will drive them to actively pursue investment opportunities in developed markets.

Chinese firms have a long experience history to build road, infrastructure, power and energy development projects around the globe. Therefore, Bangladesh can take experienced companies to make their dream projects come true. Success in some major infrastructural investment by Chinese firms in different developing and developed countries indicates that the decision of Bangladesh to firmly tie up with China for infrastructural development will likely be rewarding. Bangladesh government wants long term investment plans from China to invest in the power sector. As Bangladesh is involved in BRI, more Chinese investments in this sector are likely.

_The writer is a MS student at the University of International Business and Economics, Beijing, China. farukprofessional@gmail.com

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...se-outward-FDI-and-opportunity-for-Bangladesh_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

*Economic picture shines in new base year count *
*Kayes Sohel*
*Statistics is above politics: Muhith*






Photo- Dhaka Tribune
Bangladesh has introduced a new base year of calculating economic growth to accommodate contribution of the emerging sectors in the basket. The estimates will now be based on 2005-06, instead of 1995-96.

“It is necessary to change the GDP base year to include financial information of various new sectors that are contributing to the economy,” Finance Minister AMA Muhith said, after launching the new base year at a meeting in Dhaka Wednesday.

The country’s economy grew 6.18% in the last fiscal year in accordance with the new base year, which is 0.15 percentage point higher than 6.03% as per the old base year (1995-96), according to latest data Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics released at the function.

Per capita income also increased to $1044 commensurate with the expansion of GDP (Gross Domestic Product) in 2012-13.

As per the old base year, the per capita income was estimated at $923 in 2012-13. “Economy is expanding… no doubt about it. The statistics is ‘above politics’,” the minister told reporters, in response to a question. “This is the reflection of better performance in social sector.”

He said the growth has been measured meticulously, which must be acceptable to all.

To calculate the GDP as per the new base year, new items mainly from agriculture, industry and services sectors have been included, the meeting was told.

The agriculture sector alone contributed 24 new crops, making the total number of agricultural products in the basket to 124 while nearly 150 new products and services added from the industry and services sectors.

As a result, gross value addition from the agriculture sector increased by 9%, industrial sector 5% and services sector 16%.

New products like green coconut, poultry, mineral water, mining, mobile phone services and power subsectors are added to the GDP calculation.

In the financial intermediation sector, the new entrants are micro-credit, cooperative banking, Central Depository Bangladesh Limited, insurance agents and house building financing.

The saving-investment gap will fall sharply following the rise in investment in new base year calculation, said BBS, keeping the details to release later.

Planning Minister AK Khandker said updating the base year through revising the GDP estimates has become essential for reasons, including newer economic activities, progressive expansion and downsizing of different industries and economic sectors over the years.

It would facilitate the government to have a clear idea about the country’s economic trend and nature because of rebasing the year and inclusion of new products, he said.

Earlier a technical committee, led by its chairman Professor Wahiduddin Mahmud, had approved the new base year with the revision of products and services those are considered for calculation of the GDP.

In Bangladesh, the GDP base year is generally is revised every 10 years while India revising it every five years to improve the quality and accuracy of data in an updated manner as far as possible. 

- See more at: http://archive.dhakatribune.com/eco...ines-new-base-year-count#sthash.gZZAdMBI.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

*Economy to look good in the new GDP base year count*
*Sun Online Desk 13th August, 2016 06:42:38

*

*



*
*Mobile phone money services soar in Bangladesh. According to Bangladesh Bank sources, 17 banks now offer mobile financial services (MFS) within just three years.*


*The government has decided to introduce a new base year to calculate the country's gross domestic product GDP from the next fiscal year. Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics BBS is working to calculate GDP under the newly decided baseline of the fiscal year 2015-16 by Ministry of Planning.*



*Once measured according to the new base, BBS officials said the size of country’s GDP and per capita income will gone up, Daily Sun’s sister daily Kaler Kantho reports on Saturday.*


*Country's GDP and per capita income at current prices now stand at $195.1 billion and $1400 under the old base year of 2005-06.*




*The changes in size of the real GDP will be mainly due to the inclusion of some new sectors in the calculation and price changes between the two periods. In Bangladesh the practice was to revise GDP base year in every 10 years. In 2013 the base year was changed from 1995-96 to 2005-06.*



*The new base will include 6 new sectors in the basket to make the new GDP series based on total 21 sectors. In the last two years BBS surveyed about new and emerging sectors, said the officials.*



*The stat agency has identified Entertainment and Publication as a new sector to be added in the GDP. Tourism, Forestry, Software and Captive Power has been identified as separate new sub-sector. Entertainment and Publication sector particularly drawn large investment in last two years. In the 2013-14 fiscal the sector added $ 15 million. This year, BBS added an estimated amount for this sector.*



*Change in the base year will best reflect the scenario of economy by accommodating these new and emerging sectors, officials said. Though BBS officials primarily proposed 2010-11 as new base year but conceded to the decision of Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal. 2015-16 fiscal was free from natural disasters and political instability, thus best suitable as a base year, the minister argued. *



*But the BBS officials are not confident about availability of credible data especially household information for this immediate past fiscal and preferred another ‘stable’ period of 2010-11 as new base year.*



*When asked about concern on credible data, World Bank’s lead economist at Dhaka, Zahid Hussain said, ‘New statistics of household income and expenditure is being gathered now and will take time finalize.’ The government should collect data as much as possible from different sources before revising the base year to calculate GDP, he added.*



*Planning minister AHM Mustafa Kamal said, ‘We’ll consult with all stakeholders before finalizing the new base year.’ New sectors which have emerged in last two years, like Mobile Banking, need to be included in the GDP count, he said.*




*http://www.daily-sun.com/post/158821/Economy-to-look-good-in-the-new-GDP-base-year-count *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Services of Teletalk, BTCL land phone are deplorable*

*A M K Chowdhury*

It will be a serious understatement to say that the land phone service of the Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Limited (BTCL) has long been unsatisfactory because of corruption among its so-called line-men and probably other fourth class and third class employees. Unless a subscriber greases their (line-men’s) palms on a regular basis his telephone will remain out of order and will not work. 
Many subscribers told me about this problem caused by these thoroughly corrupt line-men who are often found cutting off wire of the phone line with a pair of pliers (a small tool with two handles for pulling small things like nails, or for cutting wire). When approached they demand Taka 1200 (twelve hundred) for wire. And this happens at least once a year. For this reason many private subscribers have abandoned their land phones out of disgust and frustration. 
The BTCL authority should do well to rectify the problem.

*Teletalk’s smallest subscriber base*
Teletalk Bangladesh Limited, whose brand name is ‘Teletalk’ is the only public sector GSM and 3G-based mobile phone operator in Bangladesh that started operating in 2004. As on August 31 2016, Teletalk has a subscriber base of 2.925 million—-the smallest number of subscribers—-as against 54.5 million subscriber base of Grameen Phone. 
The call centre number of Teletalk is 121 redirected to 2. Its attendants are not attentive. When you lodge a complaint the person on the other end says that the problem will be solves in 24 hours; but problem remains. Then you call again and seek redress at which point she\he will answer in the same manner. Even after 48 hours they cannot solve the problem.

*Teletalk recharge problem*
Even in Dhaka city you will not find recharge facility in 50% of the shops where the Teletalk recharge agents give Teletalk flexiload in a very irregular manner.
Compare this base with Grameenphone, widely abbreviated as GP, is the leading telecommunications service provider in Bangladesh. 
According to a news report, the government wants state owned mobile operator Teletalk to merge with an appropriate foreign company so that it can survive in a competitive market and provide better services to subscribers. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina gave such an order to officials concerned at a meeting of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) at the NEC conference room at Sher-e-Bangla Nagar in the capital. 
Briefing reporters after the meeting, Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal said, “The prime minister gave an order to them ( Teletalk) to search for an appropriate foreign company to merge with to become a competitive player in the market and provide better services to their customers.” Contacted, State Minister of the Post and Telecommunications Division Tarana Halim refused to make any comment on the issue.
Teletalk is looking for funds to develop the fourth generation mobile network, although the planning commission has suggested going for a public-private partnership.

*The project will cost about Tk 2,500 crore, according*
With more than 54.5 million subscribers and 46.3% subscriber market share as of August 2016, Grameenphone is the largest mobile phone operator in the country. It is a joint venture between Telenor and Grameen Telecom Corporation, a non-profit sister concern of the microfinance organisation and community development bank Grameen Bank.
Robi Axiata Limited, DBA Robi is the second largest mobile network operator of Bangladesh. It is a joint venture between Axiata Group Berhad, of Malaysia, Bharti Airtel Limited, of India and NTT DoCoMo Inc., of Japan. Axiata holds 68.7% controlling stake in the entity, Bharti holds 25% while the remaining 6.3% is held by NTT DOCOMO of Japan.
It has been reported that the government has urged Indian businesses, including Tata Communications, to invest in Bangladesh’s telecom sector, especially in state-owned mobile operator Teletalk. State Minister for Telecom Tarana Halim placed her proposals before the Indian telecom giant and other Indian investors in several meetings held in Kolkata.
The Indian entrepreneurs were urged to invest in any Bangladeshi telecom company they want, officials who attended the meetings said. Tata showed its interest to invest in Bangladesh’s telecom sector and discussed related regulatory issues. Tarana, who is now on a four-day visit to Kolkata at the invitation of the West Bengal government, shed light on the potential of Bangladesh’s telecom sector at the meetings.
As we are aware, Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Limited (BTCL)is the largest telecommunications company in Bangladesh which was earlier known as the Bangladesh Telegraph & Telephone Board (BTTB). On July 1, 2008 the BTTB became a public limited company and was renamed as BTCL which provides land-line telephone services in Bangladesh’s urban areas, including domestic long-distance call and internet services. 
BTCL provides dial-up Internet access in all 64 districts of the country, making it the most-accessible Internet service provider in the country. As of January 2009 its total dial-up subscriber is 32,433.[citation needed] Since the beginning of 2007 BTCL have improved its Dial-up Internet service for better customer satisfaction. It also handles the .bd domain.

*Revenue loss*
Bangladesh Telecommunications Company Limited (BTCL) suffered revenue loss of at least Tk2,000 crore in last six years due to corruption, revealed a TIB study April 31, 2014. Transparency International Bangladesh (TIB) identified tampering with the BTCL’s international call records as one of its major corrupted areas.
Bangladesh’s state-owned telecommunications company is refusing to reconnect a British firm to the country’s network despite having been ordered to do so by the courts. London-based Zamir Telecom has been cut off from the Bangladesh network since March, causing it significant financial damage.”Tk 2,000cr lost for graft in 6 years”. The Daily Star. 1 May 2014.
The last decade has brought the first wave of the truly mobile generation which is built around mobile phones, short messaging service (SMS), and portable electronic assistants, says ASA University Review, Vol. 5 No. 2, July–December, 2011. The mobile communications industry has been one of the most flourishing sectors within the ICT industry
and, in general, within the economy. Grameenphone and Robi are the biggest mobile phone operators in our country and their contribution is very great to our economy. 
The research has provided insights like what are positive and negative aspects of both of the operators. For instance, the total number of customers of Grameenphone are very high than Robi. Grameenphone Company spent a large amount of money in the establishment year for the tower purpose and is doing better for the network facilities. 
On the other hand, Robi is doing better in case of call rate, low price SIM card, friends and family number facilities, bonus system etc. 
Robi needs to improve its poor network coverage, problem related to SIM eplacement, insufficiency of the scratch card and easy load facilities, lack of convenient location of the service center and discount facilities etc.
On the other hand Grameenphone is in a better position in comparison to Robi. It is doing better in case of following services like network coverage, effectiveness of network, solution of the problem related to SIM replacement, reconnection and migration, availability of the scratch card and flexi load facilities, location of the service center etc. But it can not be said that its services is much attractive to the customers. It has some other problems like lack of limited friends and family (FnF) number facilities and lack of bonus system (Free talk time, SMS), high call rate, lack of special offers to the customers, lack of pulse facilities etc. If GP takes initiative to remove or reduce these drawbacks, then it will be more successful in the telecommunications industry of Bangladesh.

*Forbes ranks Dhaka among Asia’s 5 dirtiest cities*

*WT24 Desk*





Indian scavengers look for coins and other valuable items from among the offerings of devotees in the Ganges at Varanasi on April 5, 2009. More than 400 million people live along the Ganges River. An estimated 2,000,000 persons ritually bathe daily in the river, which is considered holy by Hindus. In the Hindu religion it is said to flow from the lotus feet of Vishnu (for Vaisnava devotees) or the hair of Shiva (for Saivites). While the Ganges may be considered holy, there are some problems associated with the ecology. It is filled with chemical wastes, sewage and even the remains of human and animal corpses which carry major health risks by either direct bathing in the water (e.g.: Bilharziasis infection), or by drinking (the Fecal-oral route). AFP PHOTO/Prakash SINGH
Forbes has recently made a report on five dirtiest cities in Asia, based on local media articles and non-governmental organization data, topping it off with Dhaka.
*Dhaka is joined by Indonesia’s Kalimantan, India’s Mumbai, New Delhi and China’s Xingtai.
Dhaka is ranked first based on lack of access to safe water, according to a 2011 UNICEF finding, alongside “spotty storm drainage, coarse air pollution and other elements” reported by IRIN.
Kalimantan’s cropland fires on the western side create hazardously hazy air. Use of mercury among small-scale miners to extract gold has led to wide-reaching air pollution. Some of the 43,000 people who depend on gold mining also smelt at home, trapping toxic air indoors.
India’s Mumbai is affected by poor garbage disposal, sometimes-undrinkable tap water, air pollution, construction dust, industrial emissions etcetera.
New Delhi, on the other hand, suffers from public urination, off-the-chart air pollution, cropland burning and festival fireworks, which adds to the pollution density.*
Xingtai, 400km from Beijing, suffers from high particulate matter in the air. Its coal production is also to blame.


----------



## Bilal9

Sheikh Hasina inaugurating the Aqua-amphitheater complex near Hatirjheel Lakeshore Drive area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

*China to invest $2 billion in Bangladesh construction materials sector*
The China Building Materials Federation has presented a plan to Bangladesh Investment Development Board (BIDA) offering $2 billion investment in the sector.

BIDA says a 12-strong delegation met its Executive Chairman Kazi M Aminul Islam on Tuesday and expressed their interest.

The chairman said they would get ‘one stop service’ in Dhaka.

The Chinese side gave a proposal on ‘Cooperation Proposal for China-Bangladesh Building Material Upgrade Project and the Development of Industrial Park’ for the investment in construction materials such as bricks, tiles, cement, ceramics and mosaic.

Both sides also agreed to sign a MoU for an institutional framework of the proposal.

BIDA is working to woo investors through a series of reforms. It aims at improving Bangladesh ranking in the World Bank’s ease of doing business index to below 1OO from the current 176 in the next five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*Forex reserves hit $32.52b*


Bangladesh's foreign exchange reserves rose to $32.52 billion at the end of April, the central bank said on Tuesday, up nearly $300 million from the previous month, reports Reuters.

The reserves are sufficient to cover imports for about nine months and are $4.25 billion higher than a year ago.

Garment exports and remittances from Bangladeshis working overseas, the key drivers of the country's more than $200 billion economy, have helped build reserves in recent years.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/05/03/68945/Forex-reserves-hit-$32.52b

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*What does Bangladesh get for a $42 shirt? $3.30*

Ibrahim Hossain Ovi
Published at 09:54 PM May 03, 2017
Last updated at 11:53 AM May 04, 2017



Bangladesh employs nearly 4.4 million people in its $28-billion RMG industry, 80% of whom are women *Syed Zakir Hossain/Dhaka Tribune*
*Foreign buyers make huge profits on Bangladeshi RMG products but pay the manufacturers poorly.*
When it comes to the prices of Bangladeshi RMG products, the gap between manufacturing and retail end prices is astounding. Foreign buyers make as much as 600% profit on a single item at the retail end; in other words, a consumer may end up paying Tk7 for a product that only cost Tk1 to make.

The retail price tags of a couple of foreign brands collected by the Dhaka Tribune show hefty profit margins on RMG products.

One of the tags, taken from a polo shirt of a US retailer, shows a retail price of $42 (Tk3,475) even though the item cost only around $3.30 (Tk273) from its manufacturer in Bangladesh, according to the sourcing voucher collected by the Dhaka Tribune.

A French buyer sourced two different types of women’s tops at $3.55 (Tk294) and $5.10 (Tk422) apiece from their manufacturer in Bangladesh, and sold them in France at €14.99 (Tk1,354) and €22.99 (Tk2,076), respectively.

Similarly, the buyer bought two kinds of jeans from Bangladesh for $5.13 (Tk424) and $6.10 (Tk505) apiece before selling them to customers at €19.99 (Tk1,805) and €25.99 (Tk2,347), respectively.

*Also Read- PM urges brands, buyers to help RMG overhaul*

Industry insiders, who source RMG products for foreign buyers, said there is no reason for this mammoth price gap as the cost of local transportation and all overheads account for about 60% of the manufacturing price.

“At the retail end, the (final cost) price of a piece of RMG product worth $3.1 will be $5 at best,” says one representative of a retailer, requesting anonymity. “That includes shipping, storage and transportation costs at the retailer end.”

Sometimes, the retailers must also pay the import duty in countries where Bangladesh is not allowed duty-free imports.

“Foreign buyers must bear the cost of unsold products, transportation and shipment along with the import duty in the US market,” says KI Hossain, president of Bangladesh Garment Buying House Association.

“It is a common practice for buyers to charge double or triple of what they pay for an item to the manufacturer,” he says.

An employee of a buying house, seeking anonymity, admits that despite securing a huge mark-up, foreign buyers fight tooth-and-nail with local manufacturers to keep the prices low. They succeed in these negotiations, exploiting the manufacturers because they need the orders to survive in an extremely competitive market.

To this end, the cost prices for RMG products exported to the US declined by almost 41% between 2000 and 2014, according to a 2015 study by Mark Anner, associate professor of labour and employment relations at Pennsylvania State University.








*Forward marketing*
KI Hossain points out that only one-fifth of Bangladeshi manufacturers sell their products directly to retailers and suggests that manufacturers consider “forward marketing” to get better prices.

“Forward marketing means that instead of buyers approaching manufacturers with their orders, manufacturers directly approach buyers with an offer to produce RMG products,” Hossain explains.

But even that is unlikely to benefit Bangladeshi manufacturers because of the high capacity of production, say trade experts.

“Overcapacity is a reason behind low manufacturing prices. It makes manufacturers desperate for orders, so they quote lower prices to get the orders and remain operative,” said Dr Khondaker Golam Moazzem, research director at the Dhaka-based think tank, the Centre for Policy Dialogue (CPD).

Another issue is the lengthy lead time between the production and shipment of an order, says Md Siddiqur Rahman, president of Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA).

“Bangladesh does not have a deep seaport, which increases the lead time and creates an unhealthy competition among the manufactures as well as buyers,” he tells the Dhaka Tribune.

“Buyers take advantage of the situation and insist on low prices (so) the government should increase port capacity to reduce the lead time,” Siddiqur says.

In addition, manufacturers must develop capacity to produce high-end products, diversify the ranges of products and be innovative in designs to get higher prices from the buyers.





Workplace safety is a major issue in the RMG industry of Bangladesh, especially since the tragic Rana Plaza collapse in 2013 which killed over 1,100 people, most of them RMG workers *Syed Zakir Hossain/Dhaka Tribune*

*Time for transparency*
Industry insiders say some buyers recently asked Bangladeshi manufacturers to quote open prices showing the costs for each stage of production, such as raw materials, manufacturing processes, storage, and equipment maintenance.

CPD Research Director Moazzem suggests retailers should follow suit by disclosing how much they spend during each stage between placing an order and selling the products to customers, as well as how much they earn.

“It will create transparency in the supply chain,” he told the Dhaka Tribune.

He also said consumers can hold retailers accountable by enquiring about the price they pay the manufacturers and whether it is enough to ensure compliance and better wages.

Zillul Hye Razi, a former EU trade adviser in Bangladesh, says prices in the supply chain have always remained a grey area. “I have never seen any research showing the profit margin of retailers or the manufacturers,” he says.

However, he emphasises that manufacturers must abide by the laws and ensure workplace safety before trying to negotiate a better price.

*Read More- Long-term stable policy sought for sustainable RMG*

But compliance issues have been used as an excuse by the foreign buyers to force local manufacturers to agree to low prices.

This trend began after the Rana Plaza collapse in 2013 that killed more than 1,100 people, most of whom were RMG workers, says an RMG manufacturer, requesting not to be named.

“After that incident, some global retailers use workplace safety as an excuse to cut prices,” he tells the Dhaka Tribune.

“Now the manufacturers are in a fix, having to spend more money on safety and compliance and, at the same time, facing a price crunch from the buyers’ end,” he adds.

Eminent economist Prof Rehman Sobhan says the country’s RMG sector operates in a deeply unjust global value chain where a $5 shirt made in Bangladesh is sold at $25 at Walmart stores in the US, or at much higher prices in even more affluent countries such as Sweden.

“Where exactly does the $20 go? Is this a natural working of the market mechanism or a manifestation of an unjust global order?” he asks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Metro rail project: Deals inked with Chinese, Thai firms*

Shohel Mamun
Published at 12:39 AM May 04, 2017





*The MRT system will run from Uttara to Motijheel and carry some 60,000 passengers per hour*

The Bangladesh government has inked three deals with construction firms from China and Thailand to build the country’s first-ever metro rail project and help alleviate the chronic traffic congestion in Dhaka by 2020.

Dhaka Mass Transit Company Limited, a state-owned enterprise founded to implement the metro rail lines across the capital at a cost of Tk5,826 crore, signed the separate contract packages (CP2, CP3 and CP4) with Italian-Thai Development Public Company Ltd, a Thailand-based construction firm, and with Chinese state-owned Sinohydro Corporation Ltd.

The deals were signed in a ceremony at Hotel Sonargaon on Wednesday presided over by Road Transport and Bridges minister, Obaidul Quader.

Under the deals, the firms will build metro rail tracks, stations, viaducts, and a depot for the much anticipated 20.1km Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) line that will connect north Dhaka to the south through 16 stations.

According to the project, the package CP2 – worth Tk1,596 crore – is for civil and building work of the depot in Uttara; while CP3 and CP4 will concern the construction of metro rail tracks and elevated stations within a Tk4,230 crore budget.

Metro Rail Project Director Mofazzel Hossain told the Dhaka Tribune that they had already started building stabling yards, maintenance houses and parking lots under CP1.

Once implemented, the MRT system will run from Uttara to Motijheel and carry some 60,000 passengers per hour. The project is jointly financed by the Bangladesh government and Japan International Cooperation Agency.

The partial trial operation of the MRT is expected to start by the end of 2019, while the commercial operation of the full system is expected by the end of 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The recently opened state-of-the art Liberation War museum is the new addition to the Dhaka cityscape. 

Modern architecture, interactive presentation, well maintained,easy communication made this complex truly unique comparing to other museums. 

This complex comprises several exhibition centers, an open space theater, a Seminar room, a Canteen and adequate parking spaces. 

-Location: Beside Eye Hospital, Shyamoli (opposite Childrens Hospital)
-Entry fee: 20 Takas
-Closed on Sundays

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*Govt to invest $500m in tech parks*

Muhammad Zahidul Islam
The government has set a target to develop infrastructure for the ICT sector by investing about $500 million in the next two years to build 28 hi-tech, software and IT parks across the country.

The funds will come from the World Bank, Asian Development Bank, Indian credit and the government's own sources, Zunaid Ahmed Palak, state minister for ICT division, told The Daily Star recently.

“Our aim is to earn $5 billion from this sector by 2021, and to reach the target, we need to develop the infrastructure,” said Palak.

Simultaneously, the government is developing human resources, establishing connectivity and improving related policies, the minister added.

“This will help us foster an ICT-related business environment and speed up the country's digitisation process.” The government's initial target is to earn $1 billion in software exports and outsourcing by 2018.


By 2021, the ICT sector will contribute more than 5 percent to the country's gross domestic product, according to the government's target.

The Bangladesh Hi-Tech Park Authority (BHTPA) has made progress in building the Sheikh Hasina Software Technology Park at Janata Tower in Dhaka at a cost of Tk 248 crore, which will be inaugurated in June.

Space has been allotted to 24 companies on the park premises with only Tk 10 as rent per square feet.

A total of 10,000 IT professionals can work at the park simultaneously, according to BHTPA.

In the last week of April, the government approved the establishment of 12 tech parks in different districts at a cost of Tk 1,796.40 crore, to move closer to a digital economy.

Of the amount, Tk 1,544 crore will come in the form of credit from India and the government will bear the rest of the amount.

The parks will be built in Khulna, Barisal, Rangpur, Natore, Chittagong, Comilla, Cox's Bazar, Mymensingh, Jamalpur, Gopalganj, Dhaka and Sylhet. The government is also halfway through completing the Bangabandhu Hi-Tech City in Gazipur, which will employ nearly 70,000 in the next 10 years.

The BHTPA has started land development for a 'Silicon City' in Rajshahi at an allocation of Tk 300 crore and targets to complete it by next year, said Palak. The infrastructure will lead to the exponential growth of this sector, he added.

Palak said the government is about to build a knowledge-based society by 2021 and at the same time, create jobs for 20 lakh youths in this sector.


http://www.thedailystar.net/business/govt-invest-500m-tech-parks-1401853

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Good interview with Chairman of Runner Group.

শেষ পাতা, সাক্ষাৎকার

*পলিসি সাপোর্ট ছাড়া শিল্প দাঁড়ায় না*
০১:১৭:০০ মিনিট, মে ০৭, ২০১৭






পলিসি সাপোর্ট ছাড়া শিল্প দাঁড়ায় না
নেপালের বাজারে বাংলাদেশে তৈরি মোটরসাইকেল রফতানি শুরু করেছে রানার অটোমোবাইলস। প্রতিষ্ঠানটির চেয়ারম্যান হাফিজুর রহমান খানের দূরদর্শী উদ্যোগে মোটরবাইক শিল্পে আমদানি নির্ভরতা কমিয়ে বিশ্ববাজারে ছড়িয়ে যাওয়ার স্বপ্ন দেখছে বাংলাদেশ। রানারের বড় হওয়া, মোটরসাইকেল শিল্পের স্থানীয় বাজার ও গতিপ্রকৃতি এবং শিল্প বিকাশে করণীয়সহ বিভিন্ন ইস্যুতে বণিক বার্তার সঙ্গে কথা বলেছেন তিনি। সাক্ষাৎকার নিয়েছেন মাহফুজ উল্লাহ বাবু
*
উদ্যোক্তা স্পিরিটের কারণে দেশে আপনি বেশ প্রশংসিত। চাকরি ছেড়ে উদ্যোক্তা হওয়া এবং রানারকে রফতানি বাজারে নিয়ে যাওয়ার গল্পটা শেয়ার করবেন...*

রাজশাহী বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ে ব্যবস্থাপনা বিষয়ে পড়ার সময় আমি ব্যবসার প্রতি আকৃষ্ট হই। বাবা সরকারি কর্মকর্তা ছিলেন। তিনি চাইতেন আমিও চাকরি করি। পরিবারের ইচ্ছায় ঢাকায় এসে বেসরকারি খাতে চাকরি শুরু করি। লম্বা একটা সময় বেসরকারি কোম্পানিতে কাজ করেছি। সেখান থেকে আমি টেকনিক্যাল ও ব্যবসায়িক বিষয়ে অনেক কিছুই শিখেছি।

২০০০ সালে খুব অল্প পুঁজি নিয়ে রানারের যাত্রা। শুরুতে আমরা অনেক ভেবেচিন্তে চীনা কোম্পানি ডায়াংয়ের সঙ্গে ব্যবসা শুরু করলাম। আমরা ডায়াংয়ের মোটরসাইকেল সরাসরি আমদানি করে বিক্রি শুরু করলাম। পরে সংযোজন শুরু করি। কয়েক বছরের মধ্যে আমরা দেশের প্রায় সব প্রান্তেই ডিলার ও সার্ভিস নেটওয়ার্ক গড়ে তুলতে সক্ষম হই। সে সময় ডায়াংয়ের কয়েকটি মডেল শহর ও গ্রামে ভালো সাড়া পায়। একপর্যায়ে আমরা সংযোজন ছেড়ে ম্যানুফ্যাকচারিংয়ের দিকে নজর দিই। কারিগরি সহায়তার জন্য আমরা ডায়াংয়ের পাশাপাশি আরো কয়েকটি টু হুইলার কোম্পানির সঙ্গে চুক্তিবদ্ধ হই। প্রথমে ভারতীয় এলএমএল এবং সর্বশেষে যুক্তরাষ্ট্রের ইউনাইটেড মোটরস (ইউএম) আমাদের সঙ্গে যোগ দেয়।

২০১১ সালে ভালুকায় অত্যাধুনিক সুযোগ-সুবিধাসহ আমাদের ম্যানুফ্যাকচারিং প্লান্টের কাজ শুরু হয়। সবচেয়ে আনন্দের বিষয়, উৎপাদন শুরুর পাঁচ বছরের মাথায় আমরা বাংলাদেশ থেকে মোটরসাইকেল রফতানি শুরু করেছি। চলতি বছরের শুরুতে বাণিজ্যমন্ত্রী তোফায়েল আহমেদ ভালুকার প্ল্যান্ট থেকে আমাদের মোটরসাইকেল রফতানির কার্যক্রম উদ্বোধন করেন। নেপাল দিয়ে আন্তর্জাতিক বাজারে আমাদের যাত্রা হলো। আমরা অন্য দেশগুলোতেও বাংলাদেশের মোটরসাইকেল পৌঁছে দিতে চাই। এখন আফ্রিকার কয়েকটি দেশের আমদানিকারকদের সঙ্গে আমাদের আলোচনা চলছে।
*
দেশে টু হুইলার মার্কেটের সার্বিক অবস্থা ও রানারের অবস্থান সম্পর্কে জানাবেন...*

আঞ্চলিক প্রেক্ষাপট বিবেচনা করলে আমরা দেখব, জনসংখ্যার অনুপাতে দেশে টু হুইলারের সংখ্যা এখনো অনেক কম। অবকাঠামো ও আর্থসামাজিক অবস্থার নিরিখে বলা যায়, এ বাজারে চাহিদা বহুগুণ বাড়ার সুযোগ রয়েছে।

বাজার পরিস্থিতি নিয়ে বলা যায়, ১০০ সিসির কম মোটরসাইকেলের বাজারে আমাদের একচেটিয়া দখল রয়েছে বললে ভুল হবে না। ১০০-১২৫ সিসির সেগমেন্টেও আমাদের অনেক বাইক রাস্তায় রয়েছে। ওপরের সেগমেন্টগুলোয় আমরা দেরিতে প্রবেশ করেছি। সেখানে আমাদের মার্কেট শেয়ার তুলনামূলক কম। তবে আমরা আত্মবিশ্বাসী, আমাদের আরঅ্যান্ডডি টিম সময়ের সঙ্গে সঙ্গে আরো বেশি দক্ষ হয়ে উঠবে। পাশাপাশি ১৫০ সিসি সেগমেন্টেও আমরা দ্রুত এগিয়ে যাব বলে বিশ্বাস রাখি।

আপনারা জানেন, গত বছর আমাদের সঙ্গে যোগ দিয়েছে মার্কিন ব্র্যান্ড ইউএম। এ অঞ্চলের জন্য বাংলাদেশ ও ভারতের কারখানায় ইউএম ব্র্যান্ডের মোটরসাইকেল তৈরি হবে। চুক্তি অনুযায়ী, ১৫০ সিসি পর্যন্ত মোটরসাইকেলগুলো রানারের কারখানায় তৈরি হবে। এর ওপরের মোটরসাইকেলগুলোর ম্যানুফ্যাকচারিং হবে ভারতে। চুক্তিতে ইউএম আমাদের কারখানা থেকে রফতানির একটি ন্যূনতম সংখ্যার প্রতিশ্রুতি দিয়েছে। আর আমরা স্থানীয় বাজারে বিক্রির একটি ন্যূনতম টার্গেট নির্ধারণ করেছি। ইউএম বাইকগুলোর প্রতি দেশের তরুণদের আগ্রহ আমরা দেখেছি। আমাদের প্লান্টে উৎপাদন শুরু হলে বেশ সাশ্রয়ী দামে তাদের হাতে বাইকগুলো তুলে দেয়া সম্ভব হবে। স্পেয়ার পার্টস, সার্ভিস সবই থাকবে হাতের নাগালে।

*গেল বাজেটে মোটরসাইকেল আমদানিতে শুল্ক কমিয়েছিল সরকার। আমরা দেখছি, ভারতীয় ব্র্যান্ডগুলো বাংলাদেশের বাজারে দাম কমিয়েছে। স্থানীয় ম্যানুফ্যাকচারার হিসেবে আপনারা বিষয়টি কীভাবে দেখছেন?*

বাংলাদেশে মোটরসাইকেলের দাম সবচেয়ে বেশি— গণমাধ্যমে এমন প্রতিবেদন প্রকাশের পর সরকার দুইভাবে রেসপন্স করতে পারত। এক. দেশে উৎপাদন বাড়াতে পারত। দুই. আমদানি সহজ করতে পারত। আমরা দেখলাম, দ্বিতীয়টিকেই বেছে নেয়া হলো।

শুল্ক-কর কমলে প্রতিযোগিতার বাজারে আমদানিকারকরাও দাম কমাবেন, এমনটাই স্বাভাবিক। বিষয়টি মূল্য নির্ধারণে রানারকেও চাপে ফেলে দিয়েছিল। তার পরও আমরাই সবচেয়ে কম দামে মোটরসাইকেল দিতে পারি। শুরু থেকেই রানার বাংলাদেশে মোটরসাইকেলের দাম অনেক নামিয়ে আনার চেষ্টা করছে। এখন আমদানি নাকি উৎপাদন, কোনটি বাড়িয়ে দাম কমানো হবে, সে ব্যাপারে সরকারই সিদ্ধান্ত নেবে। গুরুত্বপূর্ণ বিষয় হলো, সরকারের নীতিগত অবস্থানটি স্থিতিশীল হতে হবে। নয়তো যেকোনো ম্যানুফ্যাকচারিং ইন্ডাস্ট্রিতে বিনিয়োগ করে উদ্যোক্তাদের হতাশা বেড়ে যাওয়ার ঝুঁকি থাকবে। কারণ, এ খাতে উদ্যোক্তাদের বিনিয়োগ ও ঝুঁকি ট্রেডিং ব্যবসার চেয়ে অনেক বেশি থাকে। গেল বাজেটে আমদানিকৃত ব্র্যান্ডগুলোর জন্য সম্পূরক শুল্ক ৪৫ শতাংশ থেকে ২০ শতাংশে নামিয়ে আনা হয়। একই সময়ে ম্যানুফ্যাকচারারদের ওপর ১৫ শতাংশ ভ্যাটও আরোপ করা হয়। এর মাধ্যমে একদিকে স্থানীয় উৎপাদনে ইনসেনটিভ কমে গেল, অন্যদিকে আমদানিকে উত্সাহ দেয়া হলো।

অবশ্য একটি ব্যবসায়িক প্রতিষ্ঠান হিসেবে রানার বিষয়গুলো নিজের মতো করে হ্যান্ডেল করছে। এগুলোর প্রভাবে আমাদের বিক্রয় প্রবৃদ্ধি কিন্তু কমেনি।

গত বাজেটের পর নীতিনির্ধারণী পর্যায়ে যার সঙ্গেই আমার কথা বলার সুযোগ হয়েছে, তার কাছেই স্থানীয় উৎপাদনের গুরুত্ব তুলে ধরার চেষ্টা করেছি। আমার বিশ্বাস, তারা সেটি বুঝতেও পেরেছেন। সরকারের একাধিক মন্ত্রী স্থানীয় উৎপাদনে আরো বেশি উত্সাহ দেয়ার পক্ষে মত দিয়েছেন বলে জানতে পেরেছি।

*আমরা যতটুকু জানি, ভারতীয় ব্র্যান্ডগুলোও বিভিন্ন ফরম্যাটে বাংলাদেশে স্থানীয় উৎপাদনের পরিকল্পনা করছে। তখন দেশের বাজারে তারাও একই নীতিগত সহায়তা পাবে। এতে কি রানার আরো প্রতিযোগিতার মুখে পড়বে না?*

প্রতিযোগিতা নিঃসন্দেহে বাড়বে। বিষয়গুলো আমাদের বিবেচনায় আছে। আমার বিশ্বাস, দেশ-বিদেশের বাজার মিলিয়ে রানার অনেক দূর এগিয়ে যাবে। আমাদের পরিকল্পনা দীর্ঘমেয়াদি। এছাড়া আমি চাই দেশে মোটরসাইকেলের জন্য একটি শক্তিশালী কম্পোনেন্ট ম্যানুফ্যাকচারিং ইন্ডাস্ট্রি গড়ে উঠুক; যেমনটা হয়েছে চীন ও ভারতে। ব্র্যান্ড মালিকরা মোটরসাইকেলের ডিজাইন ও টেকনোলজি নিয়ে গবেষণা করবে। আর ভেন্ডররা তাদের প্রয়োজনীয় কম্পোনেন্ট সরবরাহ করবে। অন্যান্য দেশে এমনটাই ঘটছে।

শুরু থেকেই আমরা স্থানীয় ভেন্ডর ডেভেলপ করার চেষ্টা করছি। খুব ভালো লাগে যখন দেখি আমাদের উদ্যোগেই দেশে চারটি ভেন্ডর কোম্পানি দাঁড়িয়ে গেছে। তারা আমাদের মোটরসাইকেলের প্লাস্টিক আইটেম, সিট, চেইন সরবরাহ করছে। আরো ব্র্যান্ড স্থানীয় বাজার থেকে কম্পোনেন্ট নিতে শুরু করলে কাঙ্ক্ষিত সাপোর্টিং ইন্ডাস্ট্রি দাঁড়িয়ে যাবে। এ ব্যাপারে একটি উদাহরণ দিতে পারি। আমাদের কারিগরি সহায়তায় ফরিদপুরে একটি প্রতিষ্ঠান সিট ম্যানুফ্যাকচারিং শুরু করে। পরবর্তীতে হিরোকে সঙ্গে পেয়ে তাদের দক্ষতা অনেক বেড়ে যায়। ক্রেতা বাড়লে ভেন্ডরের সংখ্যাও বাড়বে। পাশাপাশি বাড়বে বিনিয়োগ ও প্রতিযোগিতা। এর সুফল পাবে স্থানীয় মোটরসাইকেল শিল্প।

*দেশী মোটরসাইকেল কিছুটা ইমেজ সংকটে ভুগছে কি? অনেকেই অভিযোগ করেন, কর সুবিধাই তাদের প্রধান হাতিয়ার, কারিগরি দক্ষতা নয়...*

মানের প্রশ্নে দেশী ও বিদেশী পণ্যকে আলাদাভাবে দেখার দিন বোধহয় আমরা অনেক আগেই পেরিয়ে এসেছি। ক্রেতারাই একটি পণ্যের মান বিচার করবেন। রানার শুরু থেকেই মানের প্রশ্নে আপসহীন। দেড় দশকের বিক্রয় প্রবৃদ্ধিই এর প্রমাণ। গত বছর দেশে মোটরসাইকেলের বিক্রয় প্রবৃদ্ধি ছিল ২০ শতাংশের নিচে। অথচ আমাদের বিক্রি সেখানে প্রায় ৩০ শতাংশ বেড়েছে।

সাধারণত একটি মোটরসাইকেল থেকে ক্রেতা কী চান? তারা চান পারফরম্যান্স, দীর্ঘস্থায়িত্ব ও প্রতিযোগিতামূলক দাম। রানার ক্রেতাদের এ চাহিদা পূরণ করতে সক্ষম হয়েছে। রানারের মডেলগুলো রাস্তায় নিজেদের মান প্রমাণ করেছে।
*
রানার অটোমোবাইল শেয়ারবাজারে তালিকাভুক্ত হওয়ার প্রক্রিয়া শুরু করেছে...*

বিনিয়োগকারীদের সহযোগিতা আমরা আগেও নিয়েছি। আপনারা জানেন, আন্তর্জাতিক বিনিয়োগ প্রতিষ্ঠান ব্রামারস রানারের অংশীদার হয়েছে। এর মাধ্যমে আমরা যে শুধু অর্থ পেয়েছি, তা নয়। বিভিন্ন কমপ্লায়েন্স ও বেস্ট প্র্যাকটিসেও তাদের পর্ষদ রানারকে গাইড করছে। দীর্ঘমেয়াদে একটি প্রতিষ্ঠানের সাফল্যের জন্য এগুলো খুবই গুরুত্বপূর্ণ। স্থানীয় শেয়ারবাজারে তালিকাভুক্তির মাধ্যমে আমরা রানারকে জনগণের কোম্পানি হিসেবে দাঁড় করিয়ে যেতে চাই।

*উদ্যোক্তা হওয়ার স্বপ্ন দেখছেন দেশের অনেক তরুণ। তাদের জন্য আপনার কোনো বক্তব্য...*

এক কথায় বললে, উদ্যোক্তা হতে গেলে ভবিষ্যত্ দেখতে হবে। এজন্য পরিসংখ্যানের চুলচেরা বিশ্লেষণই সবচেয়ে কার্যকর হাতিয়ার। উদ্যোক্তাদের নতুন নতুন আইডিয়া আনতে হবে, আর থাকতে হবে ঝুঁকি নেয়ার সাহস।

পরিশেষে বলব, নীতিনির্ধারকদের পক্ষ থেকেও উদ্যোক্তাদের জন্য সুচিন্তিত, স্পষ্ট ও দীর্ঘমেয়াদে অনুসরণযোগ্য দিকনির্দেশনা থাকতে হবে। এগিয়ে যাওয়া দেশগুলোয় আমরা এমনটাই দেখেছি। যথাসময়ে উৎপাদনসহায়ক নীতির সুফল দেখছে আমাদের ওষুধশিল্প। মনে রাখতে হবে, ব্যবসায়ীরা আসলে উপযুক্ত নীতি-পরিবেশ ছাড়া কোনো শিল্পে ঝুঁকি নিতে চান না। বিনিয়োগে উত্সাহ দিতে হলে তাদের ভরসা দিতে হবে যে, কোনো সময়ে তারা প্রতিকূল নীতির শিকার হবেন না। আমি যতটুকু জানি, পলিসি সাপোর্ট ছাড়া কোনো দেশেই শিল্প দাঁড়ায়নি।


http://bonikbarta.net/bangla/news/2017-05-07/116270/পলিসি-সাপোর্ট-ছাড়া--শিল্প-দাঁড়ায়-না/



----------------
@Bilal9 @Doyalbaba @Species @Philia & others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

*ADB vows to lend $2 billion to Bangladesh*
Online Desk | Update: 13:51, May 07, 2017

0 Like

*The Asian Development Bank (ADB) is planning to almost double its loan size to $1.8-$2 billion for Bangladesh this year as its economy is growing fast to be the East Asia’s ‘success model’, reports news agency UNB.*

“...Bangladesh is really an ‘emerging economy’ if you see at its Forex reserves this year. We’re negotiating with the government for providing loans ranging from $1.8-$2 billion which is almost twice than the last year,” said director general of ADB’s South Asia Department Hun Kim here on Sunday, UNB said.

Hun Kim was responding to a volley of questions from a group of journalists on the last day of the 50th Annual Meeting of the Board of Governors of ADB held at the Pacifico Yokohama Conference Center. Deputy director General for ADB’s South Asia Department Diwesh N Sharan was also present there.

The DG said the ADB itself will provide $650 million for a single project on power transmission and distribution in Bangladesh alongside continuing its assistance for railway and road connectivity taking up the overall assistance to over a billion dollar.

*“As far as we’re concerned, Bangladesh is doing right in terms of economic policy and implementation because we’re focusing more on manufacturing and export orientation,” Hun said.*


Responding to a question from a Bangladeshi wire service journalist, Hun said his growth projection about Bangladesh is the longer run. “I wouldn’t say about any certain point. But, I think, Bangladesh should continue 7 per cent (GDP growth).”

About ADB’s this year’s commitment, he said, “Last year, the ADB’s assistance to Bangladesh amounted to $1.1 billion, and there is going to be a big jump this year with $1.8 billion.”

Turning to Bangladesh’s power and energy sector, Hun Kim said there is still a lot to work on operation-based generation capacity, transmission lines alongside boosting the road connectivity.

Hun, however, pinpointed that Bangladesh is rather weak in mobilising Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) as the FDI flow is very small to the country which accounts only less than one percent of its total GDP size.

He said Bangladesh alongside Sri Lanka has been the biggest beneficiary of capital increase over the years and the annual lending to Bangladesh used to be around $1 billion per year. “But, I believe, it can easily go up to $2 billion. So, this year, we’re almost approaching that level, based on the project readiness, we can make that commitment.”

Hun said they see three major initiatives in Bangladesh and one is transport logistics as Bangladesh is becoming a regional hub and the second one is energy security.

“And the last major initiative is to develop the manufacturing growth center. If these three things are combined and aligned, I think, Bangladesh can continue 7-8 per cent growth that the East Asia achieve. Bangladesh, I think, is close to the East and East Asia’s success model at this stage.”

Talking about the high-quality labour force potential in Bangladesh, he cited that upgrading skills of the manpower and the workforce could be the ultimate challenge before the country.

Asked about the status of the private sector lending by the ADB, he said the lending agency is negotiating a deal with the government in the transport sector to promote Public Private Partnership (PPP) since opportunities are there.

Bangladesh joined ADB in 1973. As of 31 December 2016, ADB’s cumulative lending to Bangladesh stood at $18.3 billion for 269 loans, $252.4 million for 422 technical assistance projects, and $787.10 million for 35 grants.

As of 31 March 2017, ADB’s projects under implementation for Bangladesh comprised 90 loans and grants amounting to $7.6 billion; and 32 technical assistance projects amounting at $28.58 million.

ADB focuses its support to Bangladesh in six sectors- energy; transport; water and other urban/municipal infrastructure and services; education; finance; and agriculture, natural resources, and rural development. In 2016, ADB approved 10 projects for Bangladesh, with loans totaling $1.1 billion and technical assistance of $7.85 million.
http://en.prothom-alo.com/economy/news/147399/ADB-vows-to-lend-2-billion-to-Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

ADB loans are good as they come with low interest rates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BitHeroBD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Export earning growth plunges to 3.92pc in July-April - 







Country’s export earnings growth in the July-April period of the current fiscal year 2016-17 slumped to 3.92 per cent, as against 9.92 per cent growth in the same period of FY 2015-16, according to the Export Promotion Bureau’s provisional data.
The export earnings increased to $28.72 billion in 10 months of this fiscal year compared with that of $27.63 billion in the same period of last fiscal year, the data showed. In July-April of FY15, the earnings totalled at $25.30 billion.
Experts and exporters said sluggish global market and appreciation of the local currency taka against the dollar caused the slow growth in export earnings.
In April this year, the export earnings grew by 3.49 per cent to $2.77 billion from $2.68 billion in the same month of last year, the data showed.
The export earnings growth in April, 2017 also dropped significantly as the growth was 11.82 per cent in the same month of last year.
The EPB data showed that earnings from readymade garment exports in the July-April period of FY17 grew by 2.21 per cent to $23.13 billion from $22.63 billion in the same period of FY16.
The growth in earnings from RMG product exports was 10 .07 per cent in the July-April period of FY16.
‘Country’s export earnings achieved anticipated growth in last 10 months as export sectors have faced many difficulties in the period,’ Abdus Salam Murshedy, president of the Exporters Association of Bangladesh, told New Age.
He said that Bangladesh was losing its price competitiveness at the global market due to depreciation of the dollar and high cost of remediation and relocation of factories.
Nazneen Ahmed, senior research fellow of the Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies, said that a fall in prices of RMG products on the global market and appreciation of the taka against the dollar for a long period affected export earnings.
She said that relocation of factories was also a reason for the slow export growth as a good number of factories shifted their facilities to new buildings on safety grounds and so production at the units was hampered.
Nazneen hoped that the export earnings would rebound in the coming days as entrepreneurs were coming with new investment for setting up world-class green factories in the RMG sector.
Shahidullah Azim, former vice-president of the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association, said that country’s RMG sector was losing its competitiveness at the global market due to appreciation of the taka against the dollar.
He said that there were also some policy-related problems as the government changed duty structure every year that confused entrepreneurs about making new investment.
After the export earnings target for FY17 was set, many changes took place on the global market and the export earnings target ($37 billion) would not be achieved in this financial year, he said.

- See more at: http://www.newagebd.net/article/151...s-to-392pc-in-july-april#sthash.HcwPgMG6.dpuf


----------



## bluesky

08 May 2017, 00:33:41
*ADB development assistance for BD may double to $2.0b*
Bank’s DG wants the country to improve project implementation capacity



Asjadul Kibria, from Yokohama

The Asian Development Bank hinted at doubling its assistance for Bangladesh economy as it grows rapidly and demands higher investment to maintain the momentum.

To support the advances, which an ADB functionary likened to the East-Asia model, the Bank is likely to enhance its financing to Bangladesh in the current year to around US$2 billion.

Hun Kim, director-general at the South Asia department of the Asian Development Bank, made the observations on Sunday morning at a media briefing arranged on the sidelines of the 50th Annual Meeting of the Board of Governors of the ADB in this Japanese port city.

This is for the fifth time Japan hosted the annual meeting of the Asian development-financing bank that concluded Sunday. The theme of the meeting was 'Building Together the Prosperity of Asia'.

"Bangladesh is an emerging economy and the country needs more investment to go ahead," Mr Kim said, adding: "Our lending to Bangladesh is now $1.0 billion but it can easily go up to $2.0 billion."

Last year, the ADB approved 10 projects for Bangladesh, with loans totalling $1.1 billion and technical assistance worth $7.85 million.

He was of the view that the country is doing right in policy formulation and development-project implementation.

Bangladesh is now totally a different country from the past as its economy is growing fast, he said.

Mr Kim, however, noted that Bangladesh has to improve upon its project-implementation capacity to sustain 7.0 per cent growth and reach 8 per cent in the long run.

Bangladesh's Gross Domestic Product (GDP) growth stood at 7.11 per cent, by official count, in the last fiscal year while the target for this year is 7.20 per cent. ADB annual outlook, however, projects 6.9 per cent growth for the current year.

The top official of ADB's South Asia Department said they see three major dos for Bangladesh: transport logistics as Bangladesh is becoming a regional hub in the sense, energy security, and developing manufacturing-growth centre.

He finds a similitude of the country's current economic advances with the East-Asia development model, save one major factor lacking in it.

"The only difference is that East Asia has supply of huge skilled workers where Bangladesh is lacking," he said.

In this context, he said the ADB is working with Bangladesh for training and improving the skills and qualities of the labourers and workers.

Mr Kim also said the foreign investment in Bangladesh is very low--only around 1.0 per cent of the GDP.

The net inflow of FDI last year stood at $2.33 billion, according to the latest estimate done by Bangladesh Bank.

In reply to another question, Mr Kim said Bangladesh and Sri Lanka are the two biggest beneficiaries of ADB's capital expansion.

Asked about the status of the private-sector lending by ADB, he said the lending agency is negotiating a deal with the government in the transport sector to promote Public-Private Partnership (PPP) since opportunities are there.

Diwesh N Sharan, deputy director-general of the same department of ADB, said currently the bank is focusing three broader areas in Bangladesh as well as in South Asia. These are: transport, energy, and economic corridor.

Bangladesh joined the ADB in 1973. As of 31 December 2016, ADB's cumulative lending to Bangladesh had stood at $18.3 billion for 269 loans, $252.4 million for 422 technical-assistance projects, and $787.10 million for 35 grants.

As of 31 March 2017, ADB-aided projects under implementation for Bangladesh comprised 90 loans and grants amounting to $7.6 billion; and 32 technical-assistance projects involving $28.58 million.


----------



## idune

There is a term called capacity to absorb loan. "Bangladesh" does not have capacity. So it does not matter ADB or anyone else double or triple the loan amount. In fact this fiscal year, nearly half of development project could not use the fund allocated. But mindless will just seeing the money from anywhere without realizing what good it will be.


----------



## Ryuzaki

New Delhi, April 27 (IANS) Two-wheeler major Hero MotoCorp on Thursday said that it will open its second global manufacturing facility in Bangladesh.

The company’s Chairman, Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer Pawan Munjal said the second global manufacturing facility in Bangladesh will open later this year. He was speaking at an award ceremony here.

The two-wheeler giant was adjudged the ‘Indian MNC of the year’ by All India Management Association (AIMA).

Receiving the award, Munjal said: “Brand Hero has expanded to 35 countries spread across Asia, Africa and Central and South America in a very short span of time since charting its solo journey in 2011.”

“We added Argentina, the second largest two-wheeler market in Latin America, to our international footprint in January this year, where we also unveiled the new Glamour motorcycle in our first global product launch.”

Hero MotoCorp sold more than 6.6 million two-wheelers in 2016-17, and is the only Indian two-wheeler company to have a manufacturing facility in Latin America.

Hero’s manufacturing plant is situated at Vila Ricca in Colombia.

http://www.india.com/news/agencies/...second-global-facility-in-bangladesh-2077291/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ryuzaki

ADB is good alternative to hegemony of IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

idune said:


> There is a term called capacity to absorb loan. "Bangladesh" does not have capacity. So it does not matter ADB or anyone else double or triple the loan amount. In fact this fiscal year, nearly half of development project could not use the fund allocated. But mindless will just seeing the money from anywhere without realizing what good it will be.



Plenty of absorption capacity exists in BD.

The issue is more transfer efficiency given BD institutional quality.....but even considering that, theres plenty of spare room with high returns.

It's why BD GCF has rise quite steadily to almost 30% of GDP from about 15% back when I was born.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://www.thedailystar.net/country/bangladesh-achieve-68pc-growth-fy17-un-report-1402501
05:11 PM, May 08, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 05:18 PM, May 08, 2017
*Bangladesh to achieve 6.8pc growth in FY17: UN report*

BSS, Dhaka


*The United Nations (UN) Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific (ESCAP) has projected 6.8 percent GDP growth for the current financial year 2016-17 (FY17), underpinned by the expected rise in farm income, a rebound workers' income and multi-year low inflation rates.*

"Near-term economic growth is projected to remain high at 6.5-6.8 percent in 2017 and 2018," ESCAP said this in its flagship report titled "Economic and Social Survey of Asia and the Pacific 2017", launched today here and elsewhere of the Asia-Pacific region.

UN Resident Coordinator and United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) Resident Representative in Bangladesh Robert D Watkins, UNESCAP Economic Affairs Officer Sudip Ranjan Basu and Director General of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS) Dr Khan Ahmed Sayeed Murshid were present at the ceremony, among others.

Sudip Ranjan Basu delivered a powerpoint presentation by highlighting the key areas of the report especially on Bangladesh issues.

The report said consumer spending is likely to drive the economy and steady growth of Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) and merchandise exports would enable the country to maintain its current account surplus.

Despite the positive outlook, the report noted signs of heightened financial sector risks, such as rising non-performing loans and steep deterioration in returns on equity and assets. "These developments have promoted an increase in regulatory supervision," it added.


*The report also highlighted further strengthening the tax-collection in order to overcome infrastructure and energy shortages aimed at sustaining the economic development.*

*Despite ongoing efforts to streamline tax administration and encourage compliance, the report observed the tax to-GDP ratio remaining below 10 percent.*

"In this regard, recent policies to enhance the investment climate, such as creation of one-stop services, should help to energise the business sector and enhance tax collection," it added.

Sudip Ranjan Basu underscored the need for giving more attention on social inclusive and environment sustainability to sustain the economic growth.

He also recommended making more prominent fiscal policy in contributing to long-term economic growth, social protection and addressing environment digression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

http://bdnews24.com/economy/2017/05...ic-region-by-improving-infrastructure-unescap
*Bangladesh can gain maximum in Asia-Pacific region by improving infrastructure: UNESCAP*


Published: 2017-05-09 00:46:25.0 BdST Updated: 2017-05-09 00:46:25.0 BdST











*Reducing infrastructure gaps can boost sustainable development in ‘countries with special needs’, says a United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific (ESCAP) report that measures progress in 41 Asia-Pacific countries.*




The group of 36 LDCs, landlocked developing countries (LLDCs) and small island developing States (SIDS) in the region are collectively known as countries with special needs.

They annually require investment equal to 10.5 percent of their GDP to provide transport, energy, information and communications technology (ICT), and water supply and sanitation to an increasingly urbanising population, which is also highly vulnerable to the impacts of climate change.

Improvements in these infrastructure sectors to bring those countries on par with the other developing Asian countries can increase the combined national income of those countries by up to 6 percent by the year 2030.

“The largest estimated gain is for Bangladesh at $35.5 billion, followed by Kazakhstan at $26.6 billion,” the report said.

The report released on Monday highlighted that geographically disadvantaged nations and the LDCs in the Asia-Pacific region can boost national incomes, educational attainment and life expectancy by reducing their sizeable physical infrastructure gaps.

The report said that investment in infrastructure development improves economic productivity and the quality of growth.

“It boosts economic growth and job creation through enhanced connectivity and production networks, promotes social development through improved access to public services and new opportunities, and enhances environmental sustainability through a low-carbon, resource-efficient and climate-resilient societal order.”

Current levels of infrastructure funding in these countries fall short of their financing needs by about 3 to 4 percent of GDP, according to the report titled ‘Asia-Pacific Countries with Special Needs Development Report 2017: Investing in infrastructure for an inclusive and sustainable future’.

It was said in the report that a 1 percent increase in a composite measurement of these four key infrastructure elements – presented as an Access to Physical Infrastructure Index (APII) - results in a 1.19 percent GDP increase in the CSN group.

“As infrastructure provides wide economic, social and environmental benefits, it constitutes an essential part of the 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development,” ESCAP Executive Secretary Shamshad Akhtar said in the preface to the report.

“Infrastructure deficits also constrain social development and weaken environmental sustainability,” Akhtar added.

The APII evaluated the condition of these four infrastructure sectors in 41 Asia-Pacific countries over time and found uneven progress among those countries in special needs group, with LDCs comprising seven out of 10 poorest-performing countries.

It found major inadequacies in transport infrastructure and energy in the LDCs, and said while SIDS needed to strengthen ICT infrastructure, and LLDCs should prioritise investment in transport infrastructure in order to reduce trade costs.

The group will not be able to raise the required financial resources on their own, the report said and recommended a mix of options to fund infrastructure development.

Some LDCs can enhance domestic public resources, whilst other LDCs and particularly for SIDS, donor assistance will continue to be a key financing source, it added.

In contrast, resource-rich LLDCs can continue to rely on non-tax revenues from commodity exports.

The report also recommended prioritising domestic revenue mobilisation for infrastructure investment and improving the efficiency of public expenditure.

It has called for private sector involvement through private-public partnerships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Nilgiri said:


> Plenty of absorption capacity exists in BD.
> 
> The issue is more transfer efficiency given BD institutional quality.....but even considering that, theres plenty of spare room with high returns.
> 
> It's why BD GCF has rise quite steadily to almost 30% of GDP from about 15% back when I was born.


Why give a sensible reply to him? You know he'll return with anti-India and Anti-AL with BS included reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

6.8% is terrible for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Philia said:


> Why give a sensible reply to him? You know he'll return with anti-India and Anti-AL with BS included reply.



Just for passer's by. I have been told many do lurk...thus they will be able to judge which position is more sound for themselves. Which one is airy-fairy, which one has numbers and evidence out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

Not bad because the entire world economy is doing bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stuttgart001

Philia said:


> 6.8% is terrible for us.


It is quite good considering the recession of the entire world and the population of BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Nilgiri said:


> Plenty of absorption capacity exists in BD.
> 
> The issue is more transfer efficiency given BD institutional quality.....but even considering that, theres plenty of spare room with high returns.
> 
> It's why BD GCF has rise quite steadily to almost 30% of GDP from about 15% back when I was born.



For education of awami cheer leaders and their indian sidekick

*Unused foreign funds hit new high of $23b*





Rejaul Karim Byron 
The amount of unused foreign aid in the pipeline reached a new high of $22.95 billion in March as the government is slow in utilising the low-cost fund, which accounts for about 40 percent of the development budget.

A finance ministry official said foreign aid commitments rose in recent years but the absorption capacity of ministries and divisions did not improve, leaving a huge stockpile.

The current fiscal year started with $21.71 billion of foreign aid in the pipeline. Till March, development partners promised $3.81 billion, but $2.57 billion was disbursed during the period, leaving another $1.24 billion in the pipeline.

It would be satisfactory if the government can utilise $4 billion in the current fiscal year, as spending 20 percent of the opening fund in a fiscal year is reasonable, an official of the Economic Relations Division (ERD) said.

The government's target was to disburse $4.36 billion in the current fiscal year, but the amount was slashed to $3.66 billion because of the failure of the ministries to use the funds.


At a recent meeting of the National Economic Council, ministries demanded more local funds for annual development programme and refunded foreign money, a planning ministry official said. In the current fiscal year's revised ADP, the government's allocation from own funds has remained the same, but for foreign funds the amount has been cut by about 16 percent, which will decrease further at the end of the fiscal year due to low implementation.

http://www.thedailystar.net/business/unused-foreign-funds-hit-new-high-23b-1231090


----------



## M.R.9

ADB is planning to almost double its loan size to $1.8-$2 billion for Bangladesh this year as its economy !!


----------



## Nilgiri

idune said:


> For education of awami cheer leaders and their indian sidekick
> 
> *Unused foreign funds hit new high of $23b*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejaul Karim Byron
> The amount of unused foreign aid in the pipeline reached a new high of $22.95 billion in March as the government is slow in utilising the low-cost fund, which accounts for about 40 percent of the development budget.
> 
> A finance ministry official said foreign aid commitments rose in recent years but the absorption capacity of ministries and divisions did not improve, leaving a huge stockpile.
> 
> The current fiscal year started with $21.71 billion of foreign aid in the pipeline. Till March, development partners promised $3.81 billion, but $2.57 billion was disbursed during the period, leaving another $1.24 billion in the pipeline.
> 
> It would be satisfactory if the government can utilise $4 billion in the current fiscal year, as spending 20 percent of the opening fund in a fiscal year is reasonable, an official of the Economic Relations Division (ERD) said.
> 
> The government's target was to disburse $4.36 billion in the current fiscal year, but the amount was slashed to $3.66 billion because of the failure of the ministries to use the funds.
> 
> 
> At a recent meeting of the National Economic Council, ministries demanded more local funds for annual development programme and refunded foreign money, a planning ministry official said. In the current fiscal year's revised ADP, the government's allocation from own funds has remained the same, but for foreign funds the amount has been cut by about 16 percent, which will decrease further at the end of the fiscal year due to low implementation.
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/business/unused-foreign-funds-hit-new-high-23b-1231090



You understand how foreign aid "pipeline" works?

This is not total lump-sum money that just sits around idle in a bank account somewhere after being handed over in one go. Read the actual article for once in your life....and understand what a commitment (like a firm aid related MOU) is compared to deposited money.

Of course the administrative capacity in BD is lacking, thats commonly found across whole developing world...and yes its a particularly big problem in BD (and even worse under BNP and previous administrations).

Want me to post how much commitments are also in the "pipeline" for India, both from foreign and domestic sources...that are in a crawl because of administrative capacity issues?

You realise all commitments do not backlog in one single pipeline (ever checked how many govt departments there are for example?)

Also it has nothing to do with what I said:



Nilgiri said:


> Plenty of absorption capacity exists in BD.





Nilgiri said:


> but even considering that, theres plenty of spare room with high returns.



Do you especially understand the significance of the 2nd statement? Or every single investment/MOU has to be under the complete control/purview of the BD govt mechanism (i.e there is ZERO private investment flow in to BD).

Stop being such an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Philia said:


> 6.8% is terrible for us.



Tried telling the same thing, but of course it wasn't taken nicely:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pressure-mounts-on-bangladeshs-economy.494203/#post-9456020

Don't know when bulk of members will actually become neutral for sake of discussion instead of super defensive/sensitive at the outset.


----------



## EastBengalPro

OK UN reports are more trusted! 6.8 is good...


----------



## TopCat

Growth will be reported 7.4% yearly in next month in the budget. BD post data yearly not quarterly. So its hard for anybody to predict unless final data comes out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

TopCat said:


> Growth will be reported 7.4% yearly in next month in the budget. BD post data yearly not quarterly. So its hard for anybody to predict unless final data comes out.


Decision have taken already to count GDP growth quartery from the next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Doyalbaba said:


> Decision have taken already to count GDP growth quartery from the next year.


Its a daunting task. Lets see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

10 May 2017, 00:11:09
*IMF predicts 6.9pc growth for BD in '17*
Inflation to stay at 6.4pc
FE Report


The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has projected a 6.9 per cent economic growth for Bangladesh in 2017.

The organisation has also forecasted a 7.0 per cent GDP (gross domestic product) growth for the country in 2018, according to IMF's Regional Economic Outlook: Asia and Pacific.

"Growth reached 6.9 per cent (in 2016) in Bangladesh, largely driven by private consumption," said IMF in the outlook, released on Tuesday.

Besides, it has also projected Bangladesh's current account balance to be -0.5 percentage and -1.0 percentage of GDP in 2017 and 2018 respectively.

The rate of year-on-year inflation in the country has also been projected to be 6.4 per cent in 2017, while the rate would be 5.8 per cent in 2018, according to IMF.

The outlook also forecasted that a disruption of labour flows could also reduce remittance inflows to emerging Asian countries.

Citing the estimates by the World Bank (2016), it said the remittances from the countries of Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), the euro area, the UK, and the US collectively accounted for about three-quarters of total remittance inflows to Asian emerging markets in 2015. Those remittances were particularly significant in Nepal (almost 25 percent of GDP), followed by the Philippines, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, and Vietnam (4.5 percent to 7 percent of GDP).

About the near-term regional outlook, IMF said Asia's growth outlook remains strong, with expectations of benign but rising inflation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EastBengalPro

The Bank and Financial Institutions Division will place a proposal at the next meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA), seeking permission for three business groups of the country to make equity investments in as many foreign countries. The division has prepared the proposal in line with a letter from the Bangladesh Bank, sources said. The CCEA meeting is scheduled on Sunday (May 14).
According to the proposal, Akij Jute Mills Ltd applied to the central bank to make equity investments worth USD 20 million in Malaysia. The Ha-Meem Group wants to invest USD 10.44 million in Haiti to set up a garment factory. The Nitol-Niloy Group wishes to invest USD 37.44 million in Gambia to establish a commercial bank titled the Gambia Commerce and Agriculture Bank Ltd.
But the central bank is yet to give its nod to the companies. It instead wrote to the Bank and Financial Institutions Division recently: “Applications for equity investment abroad by local companies is increasing by the day. The pressure on the reserves of the Bangladesh Bank would increase if the
applications are considered. There is no guarantee that the equity investments of these companies would return to the country.”
“The growth of foreign exchange reserves of the country has slowed down. The flow of remittances is also declining due to increasing import costs of capital machinery, essentials and fuel. Foreign transactions declined to USD 0.79 billion from the end of last year. The existing reserves are enough to meet the import cost of essentials and service for seven to eight months,” the letter added.
It further said: “The government has decided to form a USD 10-billion fund from the Bangladesh Bank reserves and call it the Bangladesh Sovereign Assets Fund. Besides, an Export Development Fund worth USD 2.5 billion has already been formed to import industrial machinery and equipment with the aim to increase exports. The amount of long- and mid-term reserves of the private sector external debt is USD 9.4 billion.”
“On the other hand, the government is establishing 100 economic zones across the country. Local businessmen can invest in those,” the central bank letter said.
The Bangladesh Bank has also asked the division to think whether it was justified to invest abroad instead of home. The letter pointed out: “Currently, Tk. 277,956.29 crore is lying unutilised in banks.”
After receiving the letter, the secretary of the Bank and Financial Institutions Division informed its matter to the finance minister, who told the division to place a proposal before the CCEA in this regard, according to sources.
The Foreign Exchange Regulation Act, 1974, restricts equity investment abroad. For offshore equity investment, the government’s permission has to be taken, says the FER Act, 1974.

http://www.theindependentbd.com/post/94001

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Govt must come out of short-term rental power policy*
Published: 00:05, May 11,2017

THE government’s policy on the purchase of electricity form rental power plants — which has been in place for quite some years now and is set to roll further — has proved to be a double-edged sword because of the government’s negligence towards the implementation of mid- and long-term power projects, which, fully implemented, could have afforded some relief. And the policy cuts the consumers most, having to pay in increased power tariff, and the government less, as it does not seem to feel the pinch, while it lines the pocket of the politically powerful people who run the plants. 

The policy has also come to be a drain on the national exchequer as the government has already paid 20 rental power plants, during their original contract tenure since 2010, Tk 60 billion and is set to pay 15 of them that have their contract tenures extended Tk 20 billion more in capacity charge till 2020. The capacity charge that the rental power suppliers now realise, after having the return on their investment during the original contract tenure, is both illogical and unjustifiably high.

A further extension of the contract tenure with the rental power suppliers, which the government will in all likelihood be forced to effect in view of a tangible progress in its mid- and short-term power projects only after 2024, would compound the situation. The government, as New Age reported on Wednesday, is almost set to continue buying electricity by paying higher in capacity charge as there is no respite in sight, not until 2024 at least, from rental plants because of the government’s failure to do what it should have done by now. 

There is no way out for the government from the grip of short-term rental power supply as 35 per cent of the mid-term projects, which should have been completed by 2015, is, as power board officials are quoted as saying, yet to be implemented. Coupled with this, there has been no significant progress in the implementation of long-term power projects which aim to increase power generation capacity by 13,000MW by 2021.

In such a situation when the government claims to be generating 14,000MW of power, consumers are forced to pay higher for power only because less than a fourteenth of the total generation needs to be sourced from the rental plants.

While allegations are rife that this failure of the government in going ahead properly with the mid- and long-term power projects is deliberate, to advantage a handful of the politically powerful people, speculations are also there that the government does not reduce prices of fuel oil used in the power sector, although the prices have been much lower on the international market for two years and a half, as it shores up money from fuel oil to pay for the rental power. 

Yet still, the Energy Regulatory Commission increased prices of electricity by 69.25 per cent, up from Tk 3.75 a unit to Tk 6.33, in eight phases between March 2010 and September 2015. The government must come out of its policy on expensive, short-term rental power and attend to mid- and long-term power projects.

- See more at: http://www.newagebd.net/article/153...term-rental-power-policy#sthash.2wqBnhqG.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastBengalPro

*Bangladesh’s first LNG-run power plant by June 2019*

First power plant of Bangladesh that will run on regasified imported LNG will be set up by mid-June 2019, a senior official at the Ministry of Power, Energy and Mineral Resources said Thursday.

State-owned North West Power Generation Company Ltd., or NWPGCL, has issued an invitation of pre-qualification for engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning of the 800-MW combined cycle power plant at Rupsha in the country's southern Khulna region. 

The power plant will have two gas-fired units, each 400 MW, reports S&P Global Platts.

The proposed power plant may be fueled by regasified LNG from India or Qatar

Some 125,000 Mcf/d of regasified LNG would be required to generate electricity from the proposed power plant, the official added.

NWPGCL is the implementing authority of the Rupsha power plant and state-run Petrobangla will supply the regasified LNG, NWPGCL managing director A.M Khurshedul Alam said.

Bid submission deadline is July 12.

Asian Development Bank, or ADB, would provide $600 million and Islamic Development Bank, or IDB, would provide $200 million for development of the $950 million Rupsha power plant, Alam said, adding that the remaining $150 million would be provided by the Bangladesh government.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...desh’s-first-LNG-run-power-plant-by-June-2019

*China to fund Bangladesh's 9th friendship bridge *

China will fund Bangladesh for construction of the ninth Bangladesh-China Friendship Bridge and other infrastructure development projects.

Bangladesh's Economic Relations Department (ERD) Secretary Kazi Shofiqul Azam and Chinese Ambassador to Bangladesh Ma Mingqiang signed an agreement in this regard on Thursday in Bangladeshi capital Dhaka, reports Xinhua.

Ma said China has been supporting Bangladesh's infrastructure development to help it realize its economic development goals.

"I hope that we can use this money smartly and more efficiently so that more and more people can benefit from this excellent relationship between Bangladesh and China," Ma said.

Kazi Shofiqul Azam said Bangladesh's relationship with China is excellent and outstanding.

Seven friendship bridges have been completed across Bangladesh under Chinese grants, and the eighth one is under construction, he said.

"It will be a symbol of friendship actually. We hope that we will be able to sign another grant agreement in near future."

The Chinese assistance will play a vital role on the economic and social development of the country as well as the communication sector, an ERD statement said.

ERD said the location of the ninth Bangladesh-China Friendship Bridge and other infrastructure projects will be settled later on through negotiations of the two governments.

The eighth friendship bridge is under construction over Kocha River in southern Bangladesh. The length of the bridge will be 1,400 meters and Bangladesh Roads and Highway department has been carrying out the project.

The construction of the first Bangladesh-China Friendship Bridge, with a span of more than 917 meters in length, began in October 1986, and was completed in February 1989.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...a-to-fund-Bangladesh's-9th-friendship-bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*BD FM Muhith says new budget will put pressure on people for 30 percent revenue rise*
SAM Staff, May 12, 2017






Finance Minister AMA Muhith understands that the government will not be able to pressurise the people for revenue in the budget before the election, so he plans to do this in the upcoming one.

Speaking at a pre-budget discussion with newspaper editors and top executives of TV stations on Thursday, he said a 30 percent rise in revenue target would be proposed in the budget for 2017-18 fiscal year.

The 11th parliamentary election is set to be held in early 2019. The current Awami League government will give its last budget for 2018-19 fiscal year.

Muhith, 83, also says the 2018-19 budget, his 12th, will be his last one.

He has made 10 budgets, including eight consecutive ones as the Awami League’s finance minister.

“The 2018-19 budget will be the budget before the election. I don’t think we will be able to mount pressure in that one. So, all the pressure will have to be exerted this year,” he told the discussion.

“Pressurising means increase in revenue by 30 percent, where the usual percentage is something like 15 to 16. We are making it 30 percent,” he said enlarging on ‘the pressure’.

“Then some promises that have already been made…,” he added.

Muhith has been increasing the size of budget every year.

He is now ready to face criticism for an ambitious budget.

He has hinted that the size of the budget for 2017-18 would be Tk 4.2 trillion.

Earnings from domestic sources will have to be increased for such a mammoth budget.

“In the course of eight years, this will be the best budget,” he said at the discussion.

He said Tk 3.18 trillion of the Tk 3.4 trillion budget for 2016-17 fiscal year has been implemented.

The finance minister claimed the deficit was ‘less’ this fiscal year and no changes were made in the Annual Development Programme. “This has happened for the first time in Bangladesh’s history.”

The National Board of Revenue told the discussion that it is collecting 37 percent of the targeted revenue through VAT, 36 percent through income tax and the remaining through customs duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Export earnings failed to hit target in July-April*

Bangladesh’s export earnings for 2016-17 fiscal failed to hit the target, according to statistics of Export Promotion Bureau (EPB). 

As per statistics, the country earned US 28,721.71 million dollars during the period against the target of US$ 37,000 million.

However, the statistics revealed that Bangladesh witnessed 3.92 per cent growth in export earnings during the period of July-April of 2016-17 fiscal compared to the same period of the 2015-16 fiscal. 

The export earnings during the July-April (2015-16) were US$27,637.22 million.

In addition, the statistics say the country earned US$2775.69 million (3.82 per cent) during the month of April. 

Target for the month of April was US$2886 million.

Exported items such as knitwear, jute, tea and leather products resulted in the growth Bangladesh achieved during the July to April period.

Knitwear exports went up by 4.81 per cent to $11254.17 million in July-April.

Tea exports also went up by 165.13 per cent to $4.03 million while raw jute exports increased by 25.22 per cent to $154.02 million. 

Leather products shipments rose 19.08 per cent to $373.31 million while that of leather footwear went up by 14.05 per cent to $431.65 million in July-April period.

Home textiles registered a growth of 6.58 per cent to fetch $664.8 million in the first 10 months of the ongoing fiscal year.

Engineering equipment exports also increased by 50.37 per cent to $249.91 million during the period. 

On the other hand, export performance for frozen and live fish, shrimps and crabs slipped downward during the period.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...t-earnings-failed-to-hit-target-in-July-April


----------



## idune

*Export to China crosses last year’s total*



FE Online Report


Merchandise export to China in the first 10 months of the current fiscal year has already crossed the total annual export of the past fiscal year.

Statistics available with the Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) showed that export to China stood at $809.82 million in July-April period of the current fiscal year (FY17).

On the other hand, total annual export to China was $808.14 million in the last fiscal year (FY16).

Thus, current fiscal year’s 10-month export surpassed the total annual export to China by 0.20 per cent.

According to the official data of the country’s export promotion agency, export to China was $625.32 million in the first 10 months of FY16.

Thus, export to China in the first 10 months of current fiscal year increased by 29.50 per cent over the same period of past year.

If the growth trend continues for the next two months, annual export to china will cross $1 billion level for the first time in the history of two countries bilateral trade.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/05/12/70074/Export-to-China-crosses-last-year’s-total

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, May 14, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:07 AM, May 14, 2017
*Purbachal New Town 'to be ready by 2018'*





A walled plot of land . Photo: Zahid I Khan
Ainul Haque Pramanik

The Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha is planning to complete the development works of Purbachal New Town project by the end of next year.


Around 80 percent of the land development work has been completed. Possession of some 13,000 plots out of the total 25,016 has been handed over to allottees, said Rajuk officials.

“We have already spent around Tk 2,700 crore to step up the implementation of the project,” ASM Raihanul Ferdous, chief engineer of Rajuk, told The Daily Star.

However, the city planner is conducting feasibility studies on the project's water treatment and waste management plants.
It is implementing the Tk 7,700 crore project on around 6,000 acres of land to create residential accommodation for around 1.5 million people.
The Rajuk had conducted a feasibility study on the project around 26 years ago. In 1992, it started acquiring land for the project and the development work began in 2007.
Purbachal New Town is located between the Shitalakhya and the Balu rivers in Rupganj of Narayanganj and Kaliganj of Gazipur.

The project area is divided into 30 sectors, with 21.66 percent for commercial, educational and sporting institutions, 25.90 percent for road, island and footpath and 13.70 percent for lakes, parks and forest, the chief engineer said.

Ujjwal Mallick, additional director of the project, blamed the slow implementation of the project on sluggish acquisition of land. According to him, it took Rajuk about 16 years to do the job.





A completely-built road, in Purbachal New Town project. Plot owners' wait to move into their land could end next year as about 80 percent of the development work has been done. The photos were taken recently. Photo: Zahid I Khan
“We have already installed overhead electricity cables in the project area to supply power to 13,000 plots,” he said.

About supply of gas, Raihan said an LPG (liquefied petroleum gas) bank would be set up in each of the 30 sectors to supply bottled LPG to households. 

Development of lakes, canals, internal road, drains and installation of street lamps were underway, the Rajuk official added.

Bangladesh Navy has been tasked with the construction of 62 bridges in the project area. Of them, 30 have already been built and two are under construction.

The project area is linked to the capital by a 300-feet expressway which is connected to the Airport Road via Pragati Sarani intersection.

Ujjwal said many businesses and government offices, like the headquarters of Fire Service and Civil Defence, would be relocated to Purbachal.

Two police lines and four police stations will be set up at some strategic points in the town to maintain law and order.

The government has planned to build 142-storey Iconic Tower on 75 acres of land in Purbachal. The building will have an international convention centre and a modern sports complex, among other facilities.

The Rajuk official said once the project is completed, it would facilitate trade and commerce and create jobs.

Around 144 acres of land have been earmarked by Rajuk for reserved forest. Only 38 percent space of the total project area would be used for housing purpose, he told this correspondent.

Besides, 62,000 flats will be built on 90 acres of land for low income people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

*Kunming Steel in talks with BSRM to invest $2.2b*
* Refayet Ullah Mirdha 
*



Chinese company Kunming Steel is in talks with BSRM to invest $2.2 billion to form a joint venture and serve the fast growing domestic market, said a top official of the local steel giant.

Negotiations between the two companies have been underway for a few months now, said an official of BSRM.

Chairman and managing director of BSRM could not be reached over phone as they are abroad now.

Representatives from Kunming Steel are coming to Bangladesh later this month for further negotiations with the Chittagong-based local steel mill, according to the official.

The factory would be set up at Mirsarai in Chittagong, if the Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority (BEZA) allocates land to the new venture.


The mill will produce basic steel products primarily for the local market, and for export as well, the official said. Both the companies held meetings with BEZA for land allocation.

The BSRM official said many steel products and raw materials have to be imported as local millers do not have the capacity to produce those. “We will make the goods as import substitutes,” he added.

With the robust growth of the economy, demand for steel products is rising at more than 10 percent a year, industry players said.

Currently, BSRM meets more than 30 percent of the local demand estimated at about 4.5 million tonnes per year, the official said. BSRM also began exporting steel products to the Northeastern region of India a few years ago. Paban Chowdhury, executive chairman of BEZA, said officials of both the companies met him and collected forms to apply for land allotment at the Mirsarai economic zone. It is near the Bay of Bengal and gives access to the easy transportation of goods by seaways.

Chowdhury said the proposed company wants to set up the steel mill with a production capacity of 2 million tonnes of steel products a year. BEZA will allocate the land if the company fulfils the conditions.

Such a huge investment proposal from China proves that Bangladesh is a lucrative destination for investment, said Abdul Matlub Ahmad, president of the Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry, at a programme on Bangladesh-China business and investment at Westin Dhaka hotel on Monday.

During Chinese President Xi Jinping's visit to Bangladesh last year, 13 Bangladeshi entities signed joint venture agreements with Chinese companies, involving $13.6 billion.

Under the agreements, Chinese investors will spend on infrastructure, power, railways, sports and special economic zone.

http://www.thedailystar.net/business/kunming-steel-talks-bsrm-invest-22b-1403413

*Local firms look beyond borders*

Shariful Islam
Published at 01:21 AM May 14, 2017



*Despite considerable progress over four decades, only eight Bangladeshi businesses have been allowed to invest abroad*
Bangladesh Bank’s conservative attitude is holding back businessmen from leveraging significant foreign investment opportunities. The fate of about $37 million worth of investment hinges upon further liberalisation of the foreign exchange regime.

Although the Foreign Exchange Regulation Act of 1947, which governs Bangladeshi investment abroad, was amended as recently as 2015, it only allows limited foreign investment on a case-by-case basis.

Despite considerable progress over four decades, only eight Bangladeshi businesses have been allowed to invest abroad.

*These include Square Pharmaceuticals with $5 million for business expansion in US), BSRM with $4.67 million to build factory in Kenya, DBL Group with $3 million to build an RMG factory in Ethiopia and MJL with $547,000 in a joint venture in Myanmar.


ACI was permitted to invest $447,000 in the USA, while Incepta was permitted to invest £10,000 in the UK and €2,500 in Estonia.*

Convertibility of capital accounts which liberalises overseas investment would see three large proposals worth $37 million go through.

According to the central bank, these proposals are wide and varied. * The largest plan is from Akij Group for $20 million to buy a Malaysian cardboard company. Clothing giant Ha-Meem Group wants build an RMG factory in Haiti for $10 and Nitol-Niloy Group is looking to invest $7 million in Gambia to set up a bank.*

A senior central bank executive said the proposals would be forwarded to the cabinet committee since the central bank or the ministry did not have enough authority to make such a decision. “The volume of money is simply too large for the central bank to approve according to the foreign exchange guidelines.”

President of the International Business Forum of Bangladesh, Hafizur Rahman Khan said local firms have already invested significant volumes in Bangladesh and are now looking to expand beyond the borders into the global market.

Explaining the benefits of an open economy, Hafizur said the foreign currency reserve was large enough to allow investment abroad. “Restrictions on overseas investment contradict with government’s declared free market policy.”

The International Monetary Fund (IMF), which advocates free market policy, also recommended liberalisation of foreign exchange rules.

According to official figures, the national foreign reserve was worth $32.21 billion in March. But the *central bank remains cautious about letting local firms invest abroad, which would hardly be a pinch in the vast reserve volume.*

*Hafizur said such large reserves could lead to inflation because of increasing money supply. “Overseas investment could mitigate such risks and ensure optimum usage of the reserves.”*

“But our foreign reserve is not sitting idle. We have invested it in the international market and are planning to invest part of it on development projects domestically, rather than opening up the reserve for overseas investment,” said a senior executive of the central bank.

BB deputy governor, Abu Hena Mohd Razee Hassan, acknowledged that the central bank was being conservative in its approach to liberalise the foreign exchange regulations. He also said that the prevailing ‘case-by-case method’ would be more accommodating when considering the worthiness of a project.

Quarters suggest that this adamance is what leads to illicit capital flight — to the tune of $62 billion between 2005 and 2014, according to the Global Financial Integrity.

*Swiss National Bank data show that in 2015 alone Bangladeshi nationals made deposits worth CHF 550,850 million, rising by almost 9% over 506,047 million Swiss francs of 2014.*

Towfiqul Islam Khan, research fellow at Centre for Policy Dialogue (CPD), told the Dhaka Tribune that the government should have a provision obligating businesses to repatriate profits to Bangladesh.

Federation of Bangladesh Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FBCCI) President Abdul Matlub Ahmad, who also heads the Nitol Niloy Group, told the Dhaka Tribune that Bangladeshi investors had not become experienced and skilled enough to carry out business abroad and harness maximum benefits. “It will be unfair if the restrictions still remain.”

The FBCCI president urged the government to formulate a policy for overseas investment to replace the existing case-by-case system.

AB Mirza Azizul Islam, a former advisor to the caretaker government, however opposed the generalised rules for overseas investment and said emphasis should be on policy to ensure more efficiency and accuracy of the existing case-by-case permission system. “The policy should be such that it encourages firms to invest in the country first.”

Azizul pointed out that private investment as a portion of GDP has remained stagnant at 21-22% for the last seven or eight years which he said should be higher. “If the private sector invests more locally, it will help us boost our exports even further.”

The government has begun pondering policy guidelines to facilitate Bangladeshi investment abroad to cater to market demands at the moment. The Prime Minister’s Office formed an inter-ministerial committee on March 14 to look into this very possibility.

The committee, headed by Bangladesh Investment Development Authority (BIDA) Executive Member Ajit Kumar Paul, met on May 2 for the first time.

BIDA Executive Chairman Kazi M Aminul Islam told Dhaka Tribune that the committee was indeed looking to formulate a policy regarding foreign investment. “Local firms will also have to be aware of international standards and rules of business when they invest there.”

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2017/05/14/local-firms-look-beyond-borders/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

14 May 2017, 17:41:18 | Updated : 14 May 2017, 20:51:46

*GDP-investment ratio increases to 30.27pc*




FE Online Report
Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal on Sunday said the GDP-investment ratio of Bangladesh rose to 30.27 per cent in FY 2016-17. The ratio was 29.65 per cent in the previous year.

The minister said this while briefing reporters after the National Economic Council meeting at the Planning Commission in Dhaka.

According to Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics data, 23.01 per cent GDP-investment ratio was materialised from the private sector, while 7.26 per cent occured from the public sector.

The government is working to improve the country’s GDP-investment ratio, the minister further added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

@Nilgiri 

Thoughts on this massive increase in
one year please.


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> @Nilgiri
> 
> Thoughts on this massive increase in
> one year please.



Dont tag this dumb...
I think we can still get few more billion of FDI. We have room for it. Lets see how we fare in those high tech park and SEZ. Few of those those come online by 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

TopCat said:


> Dont tag this dumb...
> I think we can still get few more billion of FDI. We have room for it. Lets see how we fare in *those high tech park and SEZ*. Few of those those come online by 2018.



most of it will be garment industries


----------



## Arthur

Since BBS data isn't upto super vedic standard, it's a mere "propaganda" 



xyxmt said:


> most of it will be garment industries


And who told you that? 
All The private SEZ projects were only allocated to countries top industrial & business corporations. There won't be any garments factory there. It was specifically decided by gov. even when this was on the planning table.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

bluesky said:


> 14 May 2017, 17:41:18 | Updated : 14 May 2017, 20:51:46
> 
> *GDP-investment ratio increases to 30.27pc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FE Online Report
> Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal on Sunday said the GDP-investment ratio of Bangladesh rose to 30.27 per cent in FY 2016-17. The ratio was 29.65 per cent in the previous year.
> 
> The minister said this while briefing reporters after the National Economic Council meeting at the Planning Commission in Dhaka.
> 
> According to Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics data, 23.01 per cent GDP-investment ratio was materialised from the private sector, while 7.26 per cent occured from the public sector.
> 
> The government is working to improve the country’s GDP-investment ratio, the minister further added.


We need to strive hard to increase it to 40 percent.Then we can expect the double digit economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

xyxmt said:


> most of it will be garment industries


High tech parks are for technology industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

bluesky said:


> 14 May 2017, 17:41:18 | Updated : 14 May 2017, 20:51:46
> 
> *Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal on Sunday said* the GDP-investment ratio of Bangladesh rose to 30.27 per cent in FY 2016-17.



awami planning minister statement who has no clue about planning and stats from awami regime propaganda stats department are source of this propaganda. Awami cheer leading band here does not even know what does this mean. Why not show what are the source of investments and destination of these investments - agriculture, construction, industry or what? Lets see how far awami cheer leading band can back up their propaganda?


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> @Nilgiri
> 
> Thoughts on this massive increase in
> one year please.



Massive increase in one year would be like 3%+. A big increase would be like 2%+ in one year.

This is an expected steady increase and largely following the trend for BD:

http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft...t=country&ds=.&br=1&c=513&s=NID_NGDP&grp=0&a=

http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NE.GDI.TOTL.ZS?locations=BD

How it materialises exactly figure-wise at IMF and world bank (be it investment ratio or closely related GCF and GFCF) we shall see.



Khan saheb said:


> Since BBS data isn't upto super vedic standard, it's a mere "propaganda"



When there is high quality outside vetting of the information (like in the case of economic data reviewed and standardised by WB and IMF), there's no opportunity for BAL/BBS to fudge anything big time (like they obviously do with several things) which is the natural tendency of low institutional ranked countries with massive rampant corruption (as seen in corruption perception index) and major chip on shoulder stemming from you know what.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> When there is high quality outside vetting of the information (like in the case of economic data reviewed and standardised by WB and IMF), there's no opportunity for BAL/BBS to fudge anything big time (like they obviously do with several things) which is the natural tendency of low institutional ranked countries with massive rampant corruption (as seen in corruption perception index) and major chip on shoulder stemming from you know what.



How would World Bank and IMF have any real idea of GDP growth unless they use BD figures?
They would not have enough sources of reliable data to make an accurate conclusion.
Let us get away from this silly notion that anyone apart from the government of a country can accurately
calculate it's growth rate.


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> How would World Bank and IMF have any real idea of GDP growth unless they use BD figures?



I'm saying it would be much harder to fudge these figures (without popping up red flags quickly) given they are fundamentally reviewed by much more sets of eyes outside of BD (compared to things like mortality, health and even education). Exact process of this is a very long conversation which I have no intent to go into here. There are parts of it I have gone into if people look up posting history with key words if they are so inclined to do so.

Thus there is a paradigm difference in vetting regarding economic data (esp as a country becomes more integrated with the world economy) compared to non-economic development.....latter of which becomes much more exposed to a country's own institutional quality, political propaganda and general corruption prevalence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Yep, exports to China should be over 1 billion dollars for the first time in history.

Remember it was just 180 million dollars in 2009-2010. So it will have increased
by over 5 times in just 7 years. This is an average increase of around 30% a year.
Extrapolate this to 2019-2020 and BD exports to China will surge to around 2.5
billion dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> I'm saying it would be much harder to fudge these figures (without popping up red flags quickly) given they are fundamentally reviewed by much more sets of eyes outside of BD (compared to things like mortality, health and even education). Exact process of this is a very long conversation which I have no intent to go into here. There are parts of it I have gone into if people look up posting history with key words if they are so inclined to do so.
> 
> Thus there is a paradigm difference in vetting regarding economic data (esp as a country becomes more integrated with the world economy) compared to non-economic development.....latter of which becomes much more exposed to a country's own institutional quality, political propaganda and general corruption prevalence.



Please give me a single example where the IMF/World bank has contradicted a government and come up with
a figure accurate to a single decimal percentage point. You cannot as this has never happened.

So what the government of BD says is the best that anyone can go on and what you think is just sour grapes and nothing else.


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> Please give me a single example where the IMF/World bank has contradicted a government and come up with
> a figure accurate to a single decimal percentage point. You cannot as this has never happened.



That is not how they operate (when bad data is found - be it govt fudging, survey quality or otherwise). If you have read any of the SNA papers (in detail, and no I am not going to dig them out for you, go look them up yourself), you would know how the corrections occur on dual consulting basis (and effort given for that depends on the importance of the country to global economy, especially SDR % for the IMF...and also the depth of the data it is able to gather and organise) before the govt releases the final information.

Also, if you can list the 3 red flags the IMF uses sequentially and the 4 the world bank uses (somewhat non-sequentially) when reviewing raw data and pre-release matrices...lets hear them and your analysis on why they are relevant/irrelevant to BD govt particularly. I ask that specifically because it will take you many days to find that if you even know where to look in the first place.

If you want to take this conversation any further, post it up on the "whatever" thread. This topic is about the investment ratio of bangladesh specifically. Suffice to say you understand very little of how the WB and IMF work w.r.t economic data process/analysis for a country.


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> That is not how they operate (when bad data is found - be it govt fudging, survey quality or otherwise). If you have read any of the SNA papers (in detail, and no I am not going to dig them out for you, go look them up yourself), you would know how the corrections occur on dual consulting basis (and effort given for that depends on the importance of the country to global economy, especially SDR % for the IMF...and also the depth of the data it is able to gather and organise) before the govt releases the final information.
> 
> Also, if you can list the 3 red flags the IMF uses sequentially and the 4 the world bank uses (somewhat non-sequentially) when reviewing raw data and pre-release matrices...lets hear them and your analysis on why they are relevant/irrelevant to BD govt particularly. I ask that specifically because it will take you many days to find that if you even know where to look in the first place.
> 
> If you want to take this conversation any further, post it up on the "whatever" thread. This topic is about the investment ratio of bangladesh specifically. Suffice to say you understand very little of how the WB and IMF work w.r.t economic data process/analysis for a country.



Do you think I am even going to bother reading this nonsense to start off with? lol

Anyway I am going to call it a day now.


----------



## idune

UKBengali said:


> Yep, exports to China should be over 1 billion dollars for the first time in history.
> .


Export to China would have been much higher by now BUT awami league rejected Chinese duty free access offer for all Bangladeshi products. Because, 40% value addition will not help indian export to China using Bangladesh as proxy, as per indian instruction awami league rejected Chinese duty free market access.



> Dhaka has rejected an alternative offer from China on duty-free market access for 7,800 products from Bangladesh with enhanced value addition as the commerce ministry finds existing duty-free facility under the APTA arrangement for Chinese market more viable.
> http://archive.newagebd.net/41213/dhaka-rejects-beijings-new-offer-on-higher-value-addition-ground/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

RAWAMIS, a curse for negating our export base, just to satisfy their gurus. On the other hand, we were actively lobbying to convince the Chinese side for duty free market access for all our products. What a waste of all our diplomatic skills,maneuvering and time, years of hard efforts wasted and washed down the drain.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Rice crisis imminent after poor harvest*

Abu Siddique
Published at 01:11 AM May 16, 2017
Photo:*Azahar Uddin*
*Agriculture Ministry estimates say the average per hectare Boro production in Bangladesh is about 4 tonnes*
The nation’s food supply is likely to face a threat from the loss of Boro production in the current season from early flash-floods in the Haor wetlands, as well as pest attacks on paddy crops across the country.

To add to the crisis, rice reserves in both the public and private sectors are at their lowest in recent memory. Rice prices are already unusually high and market insiders fear that the worst is yet to come.

The government is now scrambling to make a quick response and has agreed the first rice imports for six years, ordering 600,000 tonnes.

According to Food Ministry data, the price of 1kg coarse rice is now Tk38, which is Tk14 higher than the same time last year.

According to the Department of Agricultural Extension, around 300,000 hectares of Boro fields were submerged in the latest flash-floods in the northeastern Haor wetlands, namely the seven districts of Sunamganj, Sylhet, Moulvibazar, Habiganj, Brahmanbaria, Kishoreganj and Netrakona.






Rice traders say they have very little rice in reserve this year, unlike in previous years. The government’s rice reserve has come down as well. The photo was taken at a wholesale rice market in Ashuganj on November 17, 2012S *yed Zakir Hossain*

Agriculture Ministry estimates say the average per hectare Boro production in Bangladesh is about 4 tonnes.

By that account, the country has lost about 1.2 million tonnes of Boro rice in the flash-floods, though other unofficial estimates have put the figure almost twice as high.

This year Boro farmers have also suffered from blast attacks in the Boro field, which may also affect the yield in many areas.

“This year I was forced to harvest two acres of my Boro paddy at least two weeks early as a large portion of my field was attacked by blast. I got at least 30% less production than usual,” said Abdul Kuddus, a farmer from Lalmonirhat.

However, the DAE thinks that the extent of the parasite attack has been overstated by news reports.

Chaitanya Kumar Das, director of field services of DAE, told the Dhaka Tribune that blast will not create any negative impact on overall production.

“There were some blast attacks in specific areas but we managed to bring them under control quickly,” he said.

“We hope that this shortage will be recovered soon enough after the Aush harvest as we have a larger coverage of Aush variety than the previous years.”

This year the acreage of Aush paddy is 1.025 million hectares while the last year’s coverage was 962,000 hectares.

Agricultural economist Qazi Shahabuddin believes that this year the country will experience about two million tonnes of shortage in Boro production.

According to the Food Ministry, the government’s rice reserve came down to 262,000 tonnes on May 7. In May last year the reserve was about 678,000 tonnes.

Traders are also saying they have very little rice in reserve.

Naogaon Rice Wholesalers Association President Nirod Baran Saha, who has been in the rice business since 1978, told the Dhaka Tribune: “This year the situation is completely different from the previous years. Like the government, the private sector’s reserve is almost finished.





Locals in Farmgate, Dhaka queue up in front of a Trading Corporation of Bangladesh truck to buy their daily commodities on Monday *Syed Zakir Hossain*

“Usually at the beginning of the Boro harvest, I always have a good amount of rice in my storage from the previous year. But this year my reserve is almost empty.”

In March and Aprill every year there is usually a small increase in rice prices in Bangladesh, when the Aman harvest from late autumn slowly nears depletion and the Boro paddy is still in the fields.

According to the Ministry of Agriculture, Boro provides the largest part of the country’s cereal production. Out of the circa 35 million tonnes of rice produced in the 2015-16 fiscal year, 19 million tonnes came from Boro.

But this year there was a sharp spike in rice prices, at least Tk14 higher than the previous year.

According to the Food Ministry, the average retail price of coarse rice is now Tk38 per kg, while the figure was Tk24 in this period last year.

Market insiders think that the rice price hike might continue or at least stay at this level throughout the year because of production shortfall and shortage of stock.

Qazi Shahabuddin, former director general of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS), thinks that importing rice in both public and private sectors is the only option to tackle the situation.

It is a view shared by Nirod Baran Saha: “To facilitate import, the government has to withdraw the imposed supplementary duty which is 25%. Otherwise, the private sector would not be interested in doing it,” he said.

To make the reserve sufficient, the government has already decided to import 100,000 tonnes of rice initially, something it has not done in the past six years. This figure will rise to 600,000.

According to some estimations, the government needs at least 483,000 tonnes of rice by June 30 to meet the demand of its various social safety net programmes including Vulnerable Group Feeding (VGF) and Open Market Sale (OMS), especially in the Haor basins where the food shortage is threatening to become acute.

*OMS gets huge response on 1st day*

Shariful Islam
Published at 12:14 AM May 16, 2017
Last updated at 12:38 AM May 16, 2017
Consumers were buying essential commodities standing in a queue on Monday*Syed Zakir Hossain*
*Each litre of soybean oil was sold at Tk85 while Tk55 was fixed for each kilogramme (kg) of sugar, Tk80 for lentil and Tk70 for gram*

Open Market Sale (OMS), a government initiative to provide lower-income people with essential commodities at a reasonable price, has received good response on the first day.

Trading Corporation of Bangladesh (TCB), a state-owned organisation, has started OMS through 185 trucks across the country ahead of Ramadan to keep the prices of essentials stable.

During visits to several sales points in the capital, this correspondent found that consumers were buying the commodities standing in a long queue. The Dhaka Tribune correspondents from different areas including Chittagong, Khulna, Barisal, Rangpur and Sylhet also reported that sales points in the areas also witnessed a huge rush.

Abdul Alim, who bought 3 kgs of sugar (local), 3 kgs of lentil, 5 litres of bottled soybean oil and 3 kgs of gram from an OMS truck in front of the National Press Club told the Dhaka Tribune, “I have bought the commodities from OMS truck for their cheaper rates than the kitchen market.

“If the goods are of good quality, I will buy them next time.”

Md Shahidul Haque, dealer of the OMS truck, told the Dhaka Tribune, “We sold 400 kgs of sugar (local), 300 kgs of lentil, 400 litres of soybean oil and 400 kgs of gram on the first day.”

Meanwhile, the OMS truck sale finished within two hours in Khulna due to the rush of consumers.

Every year, the government conduct subsidising sale of essential commodities to keep the market price stable during the month of Ramadan.

TCB spokesperson M Humayun Kabir said: “We have started the OMS activity across the country for the convenience of people centring the holy month of Ramadan.”

A total of 185 trucks have been engaged in selling the essential commodities. Of them, 33 are in Dhaka, 10 in Chittagong, five each in other divisional cities and two each in district towns.

He also said OMS would be operated on six days a week except Friday.

Replying to a query, Kabir said: “The OMS activity would continue till the last week of Ramadan. A total of 2,811 dealers across the country are running the activity.”

“TCB collected pulses and grams from Australia for OMS at a subsidised price,” he added.

According to TCB, a consumer could buy highest 4 kgs of sugar (local), 3 kgs of lentil, 5 litres of soybean oil, 5 kgs of gram and 1 kg of date from the OMS truck.

TCB is allocating a daily sale of 300-400kgs of sugar, 250-300kgs of lentil, 300-400kgs of grams, 20-30kgs of date and 300-400 litres of soybean oil for a truck.

Dealers sold sugar, lentil, soybean oil and lentil on Monday while the sale of date would start from the eve of Ramadan.

Each litre of soybean oil was sold at Tk85 while Tk55 was fixed for each kilogramme (kg) of sugar, Tk80 for lentil and Tk70 for gram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*No one must go hungry*

Tribune Editorial
Published May 16, 2017
*When it comes to food, we cannot afford to take chances*
Despite the government’s past efforts to make sure that no Bangladeshi citizen goes hungry, the progress made keeps getting undone either by natural calamities or gross incompetence.
According to reports, as it stands, the nation’s food supply is likely to face an imminent threat because of the loss of Boro production arising from flash floods in the Haor wetlands.

This is nothing new for us.

*But what makes the rice crisis worse is the fact that both the public and private spheres of relief are currently at their lowest reserves in recent memory, with the government even scrambling to make a quick response.
Which is a shame, really. The current government recently reiterated its staunch commitment to ending hunger in Bangladesh, and has, to an extent, shown signs of fulfilling that promise.*

Even though flash floods are the main source of the crisis, unstable prices, unnecessary bureaucracy, and corruption typically embedded within the lower rungs of the government keep any progress from being made into improving the situation.
We need to understand that a rice crisis must be treated as a national priority.

It is impossible for a nation to prosper when its very people keep dying of hunger. And while the government’s commitment, at least on paper, has been commendable, it needs to identify the key areas of problem.
This crisis needs to be brought to the attention of the highest echelons of our government.

*When it comes to food, we cannot afford to take chances.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Rice crisis imminent after poor harvest*
> 
> Abu Siddique
> Published at 01:11 AM May 16, 2017
> Photo:*Azahar Uddin*
> *Agriculture Ministry estimates say the average per hectare Boro production in Bangladesh is about 4 tonnes*
> The nation’s food supply is likely to face a threat from the loss of Boro production in the current season from early flash-floods in the Haor wetlands, as well as pest attacks on paddy crops across the country.
> 
> To add to the crisis, rice reserves in both the public and private sectors are at their lowest in recent memory. Rice prices are already unusually high and market insiders fear that the worst is yet to come.
> 
> The government is now scrambling to make a quick response and has agreed the first rice imports for six years, ordering 600,000 tonnes.
> 
> According to Food Ministry data, the price of 1kg coarse rice is now Tk38, which is Tk14 higher than the same time last year.
> 
> According to the Department of Agricultural Extension, around 300,000 hectares of Boro fields were submerged in the latest flash-floods in the northeastern Haor wetlands, namely the seven districts of Sunamganj, Sylhet, Moulvibazar, Habiganj, Brahmanbaria, Kishoreganj and Netrakona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rice traders say they have very little rice in reserve this year, unlike in previous years. The government’s rice reserve has come down as well. The photo was taken at a wholesale rice market in Ashuganj on November 17, 2012S *yed Zakir Hossain*
> 
> Agriculture Ministry estimates say the average per hectare Boro production in Bangladesh is about 4 tonnes.
> 
> By that account, the country has lost about 1.2 million tonnes of Boro rice in the flash-floods, though other unofficial estimates have put the figure almost twice as high.
> 
> This year Boro farmers have also suffered from blast attacks in the Boro field, which may also affect the yield in many areas.
> 
> “This year I was forced to harvest two acres of my Boro paddy at least two weeks early as a large portion of my field was attacked by blast. I got at least 30% less production than usual,” said Abdul Kuddus, a farmer from Lalmonirhat.
> 
> However, the DAE thinks that the extent of the parasite attack has been overstated by news reports.
> 
> Chaitanya Kumar Das, director of field services of DAE, told the Dhaka Tribune that blast will not create any negative impact on overall production.
> 
> “There were some blast attacks in specific areas but we managed to bring them under control quickly,” he said.
> 
> “We hope that this shortage will be recovered soon enough after the Aush harvest as we have a larger coverage of Aush variety than the previous years.”
> 
> This year the acreage of Aush paddy is 1.025 million hectares while the last year’s coverage was 962,000 hectares.
> 
> Agricultural economist Qazi Shahabuddin believes that this year the country will experience about two million tonnes of shortage in Boro production.
> 
> According to the Food Ministry, the government’s rice reserve came down to 262,000 tonnes on May 7. In May last year the reserve was about 678,000 tonnes.
> 
> Traders are also saying they have very little rice in reserve.
> 
> Naogaon Rice Wholesalers Association President Nirod Baran Saha, who has been in the rice business since 1978, told the Dhaka Tribune: “This year the situation is completely different from the previous years. Like the government, the private sector’s reserve is almost finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locals in Farmgate, Dhaka queue up in front of a Trading Corporation of Bangladesh truck to buy their daily commodities on Monday *Syed Zakir Hossain*
> 
> “Usually at the beginning of the Boro harvest, I always have a good amount of rice in my storage from the previous year. But this year my reserve is almost empty.”
> 
> In March and Aprill every year there is usually a small increase in rice prices in Bangladesh, when the Aman harvest from late autumn slowly nears depletion and the Boro paddy is still in the fields.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Agriculture, Boro provides the largest part of the country’s cereal production. Out of the circa 35 million tonnes of rice produced in the 2015-16 fiscal year, 19 million tonnes came from Boro.
> 
> But this year there was a sharp spike in rice prices, at least Tk14 higher than the previous year.
> 
> According to the Food Ministry, the average retail price of coarse rice is now Tk38 per kg, while the figure was Tk24 in this period last year.
> 
> Market insiders think that the rice price hike might continue or at least stay at this level throughout the year because of production shortfall and shortage of stock.
> 
> Qazi Shahabuddin, former director general of Bangladesh Institute of Development Studies (BIDS), thinks that importing rice in both public and private sectors is the only option to tackle the situation.
> 
> It is a view shared by Nirod Baran Saha: “To facilitate import, the government has to withdraw the imposed supplementary duty which is 25%. Otherwise, the private sector would not be interested in doing it,” he said.
> 
> To make the reserve sufficient, the government has already decided to import 100,000 tonnes of rice initially, something it has not done in the past six years. This figure will rise to 600,000.
> 
> According to some estimations, the government needs at least 483,000 tonnes of rice by June 30 to meet the demand of its various social safety net programmes including Vulnerable Group Feeding (VGF) and Open Market Sale (OMS), especially in the Haor basins where the food shortage is threatening to become acute.
> 
> *OMS gets huge response on 1st day*
> 
> Shariful Islam
> Published at 12:14 AM May 16, 2017
> Last updated at 12:38 AM May 16, 2017
> Consumers were buying essential commodities standing in a queue on Monday*Syed Zakir Hossain*
> *Each litre of soybean oil was sold at Tk85 while Tk55 was fixed for each kilogramme (kg) of sugar, Tk80 for lentil and Tk70 for gram*
> 
> Open Market Sale (OMS), a government initiative to provide lower-income people with essential commodities at a reasonable price, has received good response on the first day.
> 
> Trading Corporation of Bangladesh (TCB), a state-owned organisation, has started OMS through 185 trucks across the country ahead of Ramadan to keep the prices of essentials stable.
> 
> During visits to several sales points in the capital, this correspondent found that consumers were buying the commodities standing in a long queue. The Dhaka Tribune correspondents from different areas including Chittagong, Khulna, Barisal, Rangpur and Sylhet also reported that sales points in the areas also witnessed a huge rush.
> 
> Abdul Alim, who bought 3 kgs of sugar (local), 3 kgs of lentil, 5 litres of bottled soybean oil and 3 kgs of gram from an OMS truck in front of the National Press Club told the Dhaka Tribune, “I have bought the commodities from OMS truck for their cheaper rates than the kitchen market.
> 
> “If the goods are of good quality, I will buy them next time.”
> 
> Md Shahidul Haque, dealer of the OMS truck, told the Dhaka Tribune, “We sold 400 kgs of sugar (local), 300 kgs of lentil, 400 litres of soybean oil and 400 kgs of gram on the first day.”
> 
> Meanwhile, the OMS truck sale finished within two hours in Khulna due to the rush of consumers.
> 
> Every year, the government conduct subsidising sale of essential commodities to keep the market price stable during the month of Ramadan.
> 
> TCB spokesperson M Humayun Kabir said: “We have started the OMS activity across the country for the convenience of people centring the holy month of Ramadan.”
> 
> A total of 185 trucks have been engaged in selling the essential commodities. Of them, 33 are in Dhaka, 10 in Chittagong, five each in other divisional cities and two each in district towns.
> 
> He also said OMS would be operated on six days a week except Friday.
> 
> Replying to a query, Kabir said: “The OMS activity would continue till the last week of Ramadan. A total of 2,811 dealers across the country are running the activity.”
> 
> “TCB collected pulses and grams from Australia for OMS at a subsidised price,” he added.
> 
> According to TCB, a consumer could buy highest 4 kgs of sugar (local), 3 kgs of lentil, 5 litres of soybean oil, 5 kgs of gram and 1 kg of date from the OMS truck.
> 
> TCB is allocating a daily sale of 300-400kgs of sugar, 250-300kgs of lentil, 300-400kgs of grams, 20-30kgs of date and 300-400 litres of soybean oil for a truck.
> 
> Dealers sold sugar, lentil, soybean oil and lentil on Monday while the sale of date would start from the eve of Ramadan.
> 
> Each litre of soybean oil was sold at Tk85 while Tk55 was fixed for each kilogramme (kg) of sugar, Tk80 for lentil and Tk70 for gram.





BANGLAR BIR said:


> *No one must go hungry*
> 
> Tribune Editorial
> Published May 16, 2017
> *When it comes to food, we cannot afford to take chances*
> Despite the government’s past efforts to make sure that no Bangladeshi citizen goes hungry, the progress made keeps getting undone either by natural calamities or gross incompetence.
> According to reports, as it stands, the nation’s food supply is likely to face an imminent threat because of the loss of Boro production arising from flash floods in the Haor wetlands.
> 
> This is nothing new for us.
> 
> *But what makes the rice crisis worse is the fact that both the public and private spheres of relief are currently at their lowest reserves in recent memory, with the government even scrambling to make a quick response.
> Which is a shame, really. The current government recently reiterated its staunch commitment to ending hunger in Bangladesh, and has, to an extent, shown signs of fulfilling that promise.*
> 
> Even though flash floods are the main source of the crisis, unstable prices, unnecessary bureaucracy, and corruption typically embedded within the lower rungs of the government keep any progress from being made into improving the situation.
> We need to understand that a rice crisis must be treated as a national priority.
> 
> It is impossible for a nation to prosper when its very people keep dying of hunger. And while the government’s commitment, at least on paper, has been commendable, it needs to identify the key areas of problem.
> This crisis needs to be brought to the attention of the highest echelons of our government.
> 
> *When it comes to food, we cannot afford to take chances.*


Don't worry, it won't happen. Gov already signed deal to import 8 lakh metric tonn of Rice from few other countries. Also gov. has decided to lift restrictions upon imports of rice for private sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Tk 11,286 crore [$1.4 billion] more in defaulted loans in Q1 *
Published: 23:13, May 16,2017

The defaulted loans in the banking sector rose by *Tk 11,236.68 crore in just three months (January-March) of this year, according to the latest central bank data.*

An expert and Bangladesh Bank officials said that the banking sector would face a vulnerable situation soon if the existing upward trend in the classified loans continued.

According to the BB data released on Tuesday, the amount of defaulted loans in the *banking sector stood at Tk 73,409 crore as of March 31, 2017*, rising from Tk 62,172.32 crore as of December 31, 2016.

BB officials said that the amount of defaulted loans in January-March of 2017 had increased significantly compared with that in the same period a year ago as the central bank had recently unearthed a number of financial scams in different commercial banks.
The defaulted loans increased by Tk 8,040.22 crore to Tk 59,411.44 crore as of March 31, 2016 from Tk 51,371.22 crore as of December 31, 2015, the BB data showed.
The BB has recently appointed observers to two banks – NRB Commercial Bank and AB Bank — as it found huge irregularities in the banks.
The central bank will be forced to appoint observers to more banks if the rising trend in defaulted loans persists in the coming days.
The defaulted loans stood at 10.53 per cent of the total outstanding loans of Tk 6,97,001 crore in the banking sector as of March 31, 2017. The defaulted loans were 9.92 per cent of the total outstanding loans of Tk 5,98,648.21 crore as of March 31, 2016.
Former interim government adviser Mirza Azizul Islam told New Age on Tuesday that financial stability in the banking sector would decrease more if the banks failed to curb the upward trend in the defaulted loans.
He said, ‘The excessive defaulted loans will create risky situation for the depositors. So, the authorities concerned should take immediate measures to control the non-performing loans in the interest of the whole financial sector.’
The BB, the finance ministry and the law ministry should take a joint initiative to decrease the defaulted loans, he said.
The huge defaulted loans have already put an adverse impact on the good borrowers as they have to count higher interest rate due to the non-performing loans in the banking sectors, he said.
The BB data showed that defaulted loans in the *six state-owned banks — Sonali, Janata, Agrani, Rupali, BASIC and Bangladesh Development Bank — increased by Tk 4,691 crore to Tk 35,716 crore as of March 31, 2017* from Tk 31,025 crore as of December 31, 2016.
The non-performing loans in the private commercial banks rose by Tk 6,670 crore to Tk 29,727 crore as of March 31, 2017 from Tk 23,057.07 crore as of December 31, 2016.

The defaulted loans in the two specialised development bank — Bangladesh Krishi Bank and Rajshahi Krishi Unnayan Bank — posted an unchanged NPL amount of Tk 5,684 crore between December 31, 2016 and March 31, 2017. The specialised development banks usually submit their defaulted loan figures after every six months.

*The defaulted loans in the nine foreign commercial banks, however, decreased to Tk 2,282 crore as of March 31, 2017 from Tk 2,405.30 crore as of December 31, 2016. *

- See more at: http://www.newagebd.net/article/157...in-defaulted-loans-in-q1#sthash.9DeVjdsu.dpuf


----------



## idune

*‘Allowing four family members to the Board of the banks would discourage int'l investors'*
FE Online Report
Allowing four members from a same family to the Board of the commercial banks in Bangladesh would discourage international investors, said the Head of European Union Delegation Pierre Mayaudon on Monday.

“We have seen very little improvement of regulatory adaptation. Rather troubling signals are sent like allowing up to four members of the same family (instead of two) to be on the board of a banks,” he said in Dhaka.

Mayaudon was speaking at the Metrepolitan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (MCCI)’s 2nd quarterly luncheon meeting at the chamber building at Motijheel in Dhaka.

Mayaudon said still the regulatory framework could be improved to offer better guarantees: revision of the companies act is still pending.

“A number a minor legal or regulatory adjustments could be made that would facilitate the life of foreign (and local companies) in taxations, licencing, repatriation of profits and capital, etc,” he said.

MCCI President Nihad Kabir and its Vice President Golam Mainuddin also spoke on the occasion.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...of-the-banks-would-discourage-int'l-investors'


----------



## Banglar Bir

10:42 AM, May 17, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 10:55 AM, May 17, 2017
*Hatirjheel-Sonargaon flyover opened*




The 850 meter section of Moghbazar-Mouchak flyover that connects Hatirjheel to Sonargaon intersection adorned in the color of the national flag of Bangladesh during its opening on May 17, 2017. Photo: Prabir Das

Star Online Report
Another part of the Moghbazar-Mouchak flyover in Dhaka, that connects Hatirjheel to Sonargaon intersection, has been opened to public.





LGRD Minister Khandakar Mosharraf Hossain opened the 850 meter section of the flyover this morning and hoped that it would help ease traffic.

On March 30 last year, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the first part of the flyover that stretched two kilometres from Saatrasta to Shaheed Captain Mansur Ali Avenue.

The total length of the Mouchak-Moghbazar flyover is 8.7 kilometres.





LGRD Minister Khandakar Mosharraf Hossain cutting the ribbon to open the flyover. Photo: Prabir Das

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Govt to build new airport on west bank of Padma River*

Shariful Islam
Published at 12:32 AM May 18, 2017
*Bangladesh is the 45th largest economy in the world, but its position in infrastructure competitiveness is 114th*
Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal has said the government will construct a new airport on the west bank of Padma River where wide-bodied aircraft equivalent to Airbus A380 could land and take off from the first day.

“We have already taken up projects aiming to modernise the existing airports including Dhaka, Chittagong, Khulna and Cox’s Bazar. All these projects are going on, but not sufficient.”

“We will build a new airport on the West bank of Padma River. Since the first day of operation, aircraft equivalent to Airbus A380 will land at the airport,” Kamal said in his address as the chief guest during a roundtable discussion in a city hotel on Wednesday.

Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (DCCI) in association with Bangladesh Investment Development Authority (BIDA), the World Bank Group and UK AID organised the daylong seminar titled “Bangladesh Infrastructure”.

The Planning Minister said the country’s economy has not yet started getting on the upswing. It is just preparing to take off.

The round-table programme was addressed by former DCCI president Aftab Ul Islam and Chittagong Port Authority (CPA) Chairman Admiral M Abdul Khaled Iqbal, among others.

The discussants emphasised moderate and befitting land act, construction of deep seaport, completion of infrastructure development projects within stipulated time, effective public-private partnership and formation of a very high-powered committee for supervising infrastructure projects.

“Bangladesh is the 45th largest economy in the world, but its position in infrastructure competitiveness is 114th,” said Wendy Jo Werner, IFC country manager for Bangladesh, Bhutana and Nepal, in her keynote speech.

DCCI President Abul Kasem Khan said: “Our GDP remains trapped primarily due to lack of modern and efficient infrastructure.”

BIDA Executive Chairman Kazi M Aminul Islam said they have taken massive reform initiatives across the country prioritising improvement to investment climate in the country.

“We have been working to ensure that business can be done with ease. Earlier, investors had to wait for at least 269 days to get construction approval, but we reduced it to 60 days,” said Aminul.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EastBengalPro

*Net foreign portfolio investment doubles in Q3 of FY'17*

Net foreign investment in the capital market more than doubled year-on-year in the third quarter (January-March) of this fiscal year (FY17), according to a latest review released Thursday.

"Many overseas investors considered the Bangladesh stock market as a frontier and emerging market and invested more funds there," said the review on the economic situation in Bangladesh prepared by Metropolitan Chamber of Commerce & Industry (MCCI).

It said net foreign investment in the stock market rose to above Tk.7.54 billion in Q3 of FY17 from above Tk.2.14 billion in the corresponding period of FY16.

"Positive macroeconomic indicators, including declining interest rate and stable exchange rate, and political calm boosted the foreign investors' confidence."

It said the investors' participation significantly increased in the country's capital market in April. On April 4 this year, the Dhaka Stock Exchange (DSE) witnessed a sharp rise both in the key index and turnover. On that day, the DSE broad index, DSEX, rose 0.65 per cent or 37.78 points to close at 5777.

"It was the highest level of DSEX since its introduction in January 2013," said the MCCI.

The shariah-based index, DSES, went up 0.30 per cent or 4.03 points to close at 1324, whereas the blue chip index, DS30, gained 1.31 per cent or 27.68 points to close at 2144.

The Chittagong Stock Exchange (CSE) also ended higher with its Selective Categories Index (CSCX), advancing 73.54 points to settle at 10,864, according to the MCCI.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...n-portfolio-investment-doubles-in-Q3-of-FY'17

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*Bangladesh contributes 5pc of world chilli output*



Bangladesh is contributing 5.0pc of global chilli production. 

India is the single largest producer of chilli, accounting for about 38 per cent of the global production, following by China with 7 per cent. Pakistan is also contributing for about 5.0 per cent.

The rest of the output is spread across South American and African nations, according to a report by http://indianexpress.com

Oversupply has led to the prices of the crop falling in major markets in India posing trouble for farmers. 

Last year, farmers had earned Rs 90 to Rs 120 per kg of chilli. This year, the price has fallen to as low as Rs 20-40 per kg.

Data available on Agmarket, which lists prices of agricultural produce across Maharashtra, has shown that in May, the average price of chillies sold in the various Agricultural Produce Market Committees (APMCs) in the state stood at Rs 30 per kg. 

The average price for the corresponding month last year stood at Rs 58 per kg.

Andhra Pradesh and Telangana are the largest producers of chilli in India, and contribute about 26 per cent to the total area under chilli, followed by Maharashtra at 15 per cent. 

There has been a massive increase in chilli production across the country, especially in states such as Andhra Pradesh and Telangana.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...ladesh-contributes-5pc-of-world-chilli-output

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EastBengalPro

*Economy of hotels, restaurants growing *

The hotels and restaurants sector has grown with the estimated size of its economy standing at Tk 68.20 billion in the current fiscal year (FY17).

The provisional estimation of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS), released last week, also showed that value of output generated by hotels and restaurants was Tk 63.65 billion in the past fiscal year.

The value is calculated at constant market price to keep consistency with the previous years’ value. Hotels and restaurants is a sector of the Gross Domestic Product (GDP) under the broader service category.

The contribution of the hotels and restaurants sector, however, has remained unchanged at 0.75 per cent of GDP in the current fiscal year.

According to the Economic Census 2013, the latest one of its kind, there are around 0.52 million establishments on accommodation and food service activities across the country. 

The combined contribution of the activities accounts for 6.65 per cent of the total establishments of the economic activities. 

Hotels and restaurants are considered as accommodation and food service activities. 

Activities of the economic units include the provision of short-stay accommodation for visitors and other travelers and the provision of complete meals and drinks fit for immediate consumption.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/05/22/71166/Economy-of-hotels,-restaurants-growing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*Bayer CropScience signs agreement with Hossain Enterprise*
FE Report


Bayer CropScience Ltd., a Germany-based leading agri-input company, has entered into a distribution agreement with Hossain Enterprise C.C. Ltd., to distribute its crop protection products in tea estates of Bangladesh.

Hossain Enterprise brings with it the reputation and distribution strength in managing crop protection for tea estates. The new collaboration will enable smooth supply and timely availabilty of Bayer's crop protection solutions and technology to tea growers.

Srinivasa Kumar Karavadi, Managing Director, Bayer CropScience Ltd., Bangladesh, and Afzal Hossain, Managing Director, Hossain Enterprise C.C. Ltd., signed the distribution agreement to this effect in Dhaka Sunday.

At the event, both officials shared their views on how the partnership will create strong synergies to serve the tea estates better.

doulot_akter@yahoo.com

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...ience-signs-agreement-with-Hossain-Enterprise

*Retail, wholesale trade contributes 14pc to GDP*



- The file picture used only for representation.
FE Online Report
The contribution of the retail and wholesale trade, along with motor repair, is estimated to stand at 13.94 per cent of the country’s Gross Domestic Product (GDP) in the ongoing fiscal year (FY17).

The provisional estimation of the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS), released last week, also shows that contribution of this sector to GDP actually remained unchanged from the past year.

The ratio of contribution to GDP by the sector was 13.99 per cent in the FY16 at constant price. The value of the output of this service sector is, however, going to increase in the current fiscal year.

The provisional estimation of the BBS put the value at Tk 1268.27 billion in the current fiscal year which was Tk 1186.65 billion in FY16.

The national economic census of 2013, the latest of its kind, shows that there are some 3.58 million economic establishments of wholesale and retail trade, repair of motor vehicles and motorcycles across the country. 

This sector has a direct employment of at least 8.4 million people, according to the economic census.

The wholesale, retail and repair of motor vehicles is considered as the largest service sector of the economy. The sectoral growth rate is also estimated at 6.88 per cent.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...tail,-wholesale-trade-contributes-14pc-to-GDP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Addl SD to be slapped on mobile services, tobacco after VAT rate cut*
Jasim Uddin | Published: 23:19, May 22,2017

The government is set to impose additional supplementary duty (SD) on some sectors like tobacco and mobile services to compensate the revenue loss due to the proposed reduction of value-added tax in the new VAT law. 

Officials of the finance ministry said that the sectors which had been paying VAT at the rate of 15 per cent over the years, contributed more than 40 per cent of overall indirect tax revenue collected by the National Board of Revenue.
The government will incur a significant amount of revenue loss after reduction of VAT rate from 15 per cent stipulated in the new VAT and Supplementary Duty Act-2012 which is scheduled to come into force from July 1 this year. 
Finance minister Abul Maal Abdul Muhith has already hinted that the VAT rate will be lowered following strong opposition from businesses and other stakeholders, saying that 15 per cent would be very high compared with other countries having similar economic strengths. 
Though Muhith is yet to declare the new rate, officials said that it might be set at 12 per cent or 13 per cent. 

Currently, all sectors, except 15 services and 70 products which pay VAT on truncated value or tariff value, are under 15 per cent VAT rate under the existing law. 
Reduction of the rate by 1 per cent may cause revenue loss of Tk 4,000 crore a year, Muhith said. 
Officials said that imposition of additional SD would offset the loss. 
SD may be imposed proportionately in line with the reduced VAT rate or by one per cent higher than the reduced rate, they said.
Currently, supplementary duty range of 30 per cent to 65 per cent is applicable on cigarettes and bidi based on price slabs while 100 per cent SD is applicable for Zarda and Gul. 
On the other hand, a 5 per cent SD is applicable on mobile services including talk time, internet uses and others. 
They said that the revenue board was examining the possibility to impose the SD on some other sectors like gas and cement.
But finally both the sectors may be dropped from the list considering the price impact on mass people, they said. 
Officials of the NBR said that SD at local stage was usually imposed on goods and services which are considered as health hazardous and luxury items. 
But there are practical problems to impose the duty on all sectors as it will destroy the spirit of reduction of VAT rate, they said, adding that it would also create problems in implementation of the law. 
So, SD will be imposed on few selected sectors in a manner so that the reduction of VAT rate cannot cause any revenue loss, they added. 
Surcharge may be imposed or increased on the key revenue generating sectors, they said. 

- See more at: http://www.newagebd.net/article/161...bacco-after-vat-rate-cut#sthash.d4tjiBh6.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

*Muhith seeks Saudi investments in SEZs*
Finance Minister AMA Muhith has sought Saudi investment in Bangladesh’s Special Economic Zones (SEZs).

He said such investments would significantly accelerate the trade opportunities between the two countries bonded by the spirit of brotherhood. 

He made the request when he held a meeting with Saudi Finance Minister Mohammed Al Jadaan in Jeddah during his Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) visit, a finance ministry release said on Sunday.

During the meeting, the Bangladesh finance minister informed his Saudi counterpart about the establishment of Special Economic Zones in Bangladesh, some of which are dedicated to specific countries such as Japan, South Korea and China, according to BSS.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/05/21/71129/Muhith-seeks-Saudi-investments-in-SEZs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

*Remittance inflow gains momentum *



Aftyer a sluggish trend, remittances is picking up again in the first 19 days of May.

The country received US$807.77 million as remittance, which is $115.76 million more from the same period of the previous month, according to Bangladesh Bank (BB) data. 

The country received $692 million till April 19, the BB statistics show. 

"The recent flow of remittances indicates that it is gradually increasing and this trend is likely to continue in the upcoming months," BB chief spokesperson Subhankar Shah, reports state-owned BSS. 

According to BB, the country received $1009.47 million as remittance in January and $940.75 million in February 2017, but it witnessed a rising trend from March as migrant workers sent home $1077.52 million in March and $1092.64 in April respectively.

BB attributed such upward trend of inflow of remittance to the measures taken by the government, BB and mobile banking operators. 

"It is a good sign that inflow of remittances is coming back to positive trend," said Shah, also the executive director of the central bank. 

"Some Non Residence Bangladeshis (NRBs) are using informal channel, including mobile banking, for sending their money home," he said.

Besides, the falling currency rate against dollar and low oil prices have hit the incomes of the Middle Eastern countries where most of the Bangladeshi migrants work, he added.

Shah said BB has already sent letters to the Bangladesh missions aboard for taking steps to close illegal bKash or Rocket agents to stop sending money home by migrant workers through informal channels. 

He also said mobile banking operators are also appointing lawyers to stop the illegal agents aboard.

Two investigation teams of BB visited Saudi Arabia, Singapore and Malaysia in March to find out the reasons behind the downward trend in country's remittance inflow. 

During the visit of the teams, they found that NRBs are using informal channels for sending their money home due to various reasons, including easy procedures and no procedural cost.

"I think, mobile banking alone is 50 per cent responsible for the drop in the inflow of remittance," the official added. 

Mentioning the anti-money laundering activities in different countries as another reason to choose the informal channels by remitters, shah said illegal workers cannot send their money home through the formal channels. 

Shah said the government has set a plan to ease the sending procedures of remittances for making the sector more vibrant for the country's economy.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/05/28/71892/Remittance-inflow-gains-momentum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EastBengalPro

Philia said:


> *Remittance inflow gains momentum *
> 
> 
> 
> Aftyer a sluggish trend, remittances is picking up again in the first 19 days of May.
> 
> The country received US$807.77 million as remittance, which is $115.76 million more from the same period of the previous month, according to Bangladesh Bank (BB) data.
> 
> The country received $692 million till April 19, the BB statistics show.
> 
> "The recent flow of remittances indicates that it is gradually increasing and this trend is likely to continue in the upcoming months," BB chief spokesperson Subhankar Shah, reports state-owned BSS.
> 
> According to BB, the country received $1009.47 million as remittance in January and $940.75 million in February 2017, but it witnessed a rising trend from March as migrant workers sent home $1077.52 million in March and $1092.64 in April respectively.
> 
> BB attributed such upward trend of inflow of remittance to the measures taken by the government, BB and mobile banking operators.
> 
> "It is a good sign that inflow of remittances is coming back to positive trend," said Shah, also the executive director of the central bank.
> 
> "Some Non Residence Bangladeshis (NRBs) are using informal channel, including mobile banking, for sending their money home," he said.
> 
> Besides, the falling currency rate against dollar and low oil prices have hit the incomes of the Middle Eastern countries where most of the Bangladeshi migrants work, he added.
> 
> Shah said BB has already sent letters to the Bangladesh missions aboard for taking steps to close illegal bKash or Rocket agents to stop sending money home by migrant workers through informal channels.
> 
> He also said mobile banking operators are also appointing lawyers to stop the illegal agents aboard.
> 
> Two investigation teams of BB visited Saudi Arabia, Singapore and Malaysia in March to find out the reasons behind the downward trend in country's remittance inflow.
> 
> During the visit of the teams, they found that NRBs are using informal channels for sending their money home due to various reasons, including easy procedures and no procedural cost.
> 
> "I think, mobile banking alone is 50 per cent responsible for the drop in the inflow of remittance," the official added.
> 
> Mentioning the anti-money laundering activities in different countries as another reason to choose the informal channels by remitters, shah said illegal workers cannot send their money home through the formal channels.
> 
> Shah said the government has set a plan to ease the sending procedures of remittances for making the sector more vibrant for the country's economy.
> 
> http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/05/28/71892/Remittance-inflow-gains-momentum



No fee for for sending remittance seems to be working?


----------



## Mage

Comillaboy said:


> No fee for for sending remittance seems to be working?


Who knows

*The road ahead is green*

Tribune Editorial
Published at 06:08 PM May 31, 2017
Last updated at 07:15 PM May 31, 2017



Photo: BIGSTOCK
*This is a major step in getting back the attention of global brands and retailers which had turned away from Bangladesh*
Bangladesh’s RMG sector has faced a tough battle defending its reputation in recent years.

Incidents like the collapse of Rana Plaza and various other disasters have caused the image of the industry to take a hit, and the concerns have not been unfounded either.

But with a rise in the number of environment-friendly RMG factories in the Bangladesh, the industry looks poised for a green revolution.

Turning green will not only do wonders for the reputation of the RMG industry, it will also provide a better working environment, thereby ensuring worker safety and boosting productivity.

A green revolution is no pipe dream: Some 67 factories in Bangladesh have already received Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design certification from the US Green Building Council.

And this is just the beginning, another 222 factories have been registered for certification.

Going green means cutting back on carbon emissions — eco-friendly factories are using water-saving technology, harvesting rainwater, and using solar panels and servo motors for power generation.

This is a major step in getting back the attention of global brands and retailers which had turned away from Bangladesh.

Global buyers are, more and more, paying attention to environmental sustainability and, in the long run, Bangladesh will benefit by showing that its RMG sector does indeed care about workers and the environment.

The ready-made garment industry is one of the most important engines of the Bangladesh economy and, as such, it must keep up with the times.

It is in the interest of all of us to do so.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/opinion/editorial/2017/05/31/road-ahead-green/

*Govt requests ADB to finance private sector enterprises*



FHM Humayan Kabir


Bangladesh has requested ADB's private-sector lending arm to finance private enterprises to help the country score double-digit economic growth, in a divergence from its current funding practice.

Officials said Wednesday the government had made the plea to the Asian Development Bank (ADB) during the Bank's recent meeting in Japan, as the private sector is emerging as growth engine.

"Currently, ADB helps the government of Bangladesh only for public-sector development works. Now we have requested the Bank to come forward with their loans for the private sector, too, as that is the growth engine in the country," Economic Relations Division (ERD) Secretary Kazi Shofiqul Azam told the FE.

He said at a bilateral meeting on the sidelines of ADB's annual general meeting early May in Japan they had requested ADB President Mr Takehiko Nakao to finance Bangladesh's private sector through its private-sector lending window.

"We have also requested the Director General and the Executive Director of the South Asia Department of the Manila-based lender to consider Bangladesh's appeal for the private-sector lending," he added.

Government alone cannot play role to help the economy grow sans support of the private sector, Mr Azam said.

The ADB operates in Bangladesh with its loans and grants for public-sector development projects only. It does not lend to private-sector enterprises.

The Manila-based lender has a Private Sector Operations Department (PSOD) which finances the private enterprises in some of its member- countries.

However, it usually does not work in Bangladesh.

World Bank Group's two lending arms -- the International Finance Corporation and the Multilateral Investment Guaranty Agency (MIGA)- finance and support Bangladesh's private-sector enterprises for the growth in their business.

The IFC had already confirmed $635 million for 13 projects in Bangladesh until last financial year (FY), 2015-16. Its committed total portfolio in Bangladesh as of June 2016 amounted to about $1.0 billion in 47 projects.

The Corporation promotes sustainable growth and private-sector development in Bangladesh by investing in critical infrastructure, boosting financial inclusion, enhancing textiles competitiveness, and supporting reforms to make doing business easier for the private sector.

MIGA has already given guarantee to many private firms in Bangladesh to get foreign loans and supports.

According to the ADB, its PSOD provides key support for job creation, access to finance, and business opportunities across ADB-member countries.

In the last calendar year, 2016, the Asian Bank approved $2.5 billion in new financing to support private-sector operations in the region, while mobilising $5.8 billion in direct value-added co-financing. The combined $8.3 billion fund for 2016 was 15 per cent higher than in 2015, billed a new record.

ADB's private-sector operations are focused on assisting member-countries in achieving the Sustainable Development Goals as well as the targets laid out in the Paris Agreement on climate change.

A senior ERD official said: "Bangladesh needs to grow its economy at a double-digit rate. So, the ADB's prospective help to the private sector will facilitate the economic expansion here."

kabirhuamyan10@gmail.com

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...sts-ADB-to-finance-private-sector-enterprises

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

*Laying foundation for future satellites in Bangladesh*



Sir Fazle Hasan Abed inaugurating the ground station 
Afraim Karim


University is not only the premises to learn, but to create and set an example. The very first ground station was built by BRAC University students, and the inauguration took place on May 25, 2017 in the Mohakhali campus. The inauguration was done by Sir Fazle Hasan Abed, chairperson of BRAC and chairperson, Board of Trustees of BRAC University. Vice Chancellor Professor Dr. Syed Saad Andaleeb was present during the inauguration ceremony.

As Sir Fazle Hasan Abed entered the ground station, he was presented with a replica of 'BRAC Onnesha', followed by an introductory presentation by BRAC University students on behalf of the three diligent minds who created the satellite to set up the ground station in Bangladesh.

The cubic satellite shall be launched to International Space Station (ISS) by SpaceX's Falcon 9 rocket from Florida, USA on June 02, 2017. On receiving the news of their successful project, Sir Fazle Hasan Abed congratulated all the students of BRAC University on setting a benchmark for the engineering students of Bangladesh and motivating further innovation within our own homeland.

After the presentation by the students of BRAC University, Sir Fazle Hasan Abed and Professor Andaleeb had a video conversation with Maisun Ibn Monowar, Abdulla Hil Kafi and Raihana Shams Islam Antara- the creators of BRAC Onnesha. During the conversation, Sir Fazle Hasan Abed asked them to elaborate on the advantages of the satellite.

They explained that the satellite is supposed to collect topographical data when it will be deployed into the low earth orbit with an altitude of 410 km. This will then be sent to the newly established ground station on the premises of BRAC University. The satellite will rotate over Bangladesh for approximately four to six times a day. The collected data will help the data analysts to interpret and figure out the topographical locations of Bangladesh which in turn will help boost the economy of our country.

The satellite will also receive all sorts of audio signals in times of disasters or any other emergency and send the signal across the country. The entire set up of the room where the ground station has been established was developed by Architecture Department of BRAC University along with BRAC'S construction department.

Sir Fazle Hasan Abed also wanted to know what the three alumni Maisun Ibn Monowar, Abdulla Hil Kafi and Raihana Shams Islam Antara's plan to do next.

Maisun Ibn Monowar mentioned that he intends to do further research to help improve the communication system of the satellite which will help satellites retrieve lost data. Raihana Shams Islam Antara has based her research on developing the antenna in the satellite and find a way to install the antenna inside the satellite which will deploy only when it goes to space, since the existing structure of all the antennas in any satellite has its own flaws. Abdulla Hil Kafi is doing a futuristic research on the environment of space. He believes that the current conditions are harsh for any satellite to go and stay on space. Thus it requires proper research on finding a solution to improve the conditions for the future satellite.

Maisun Ibn Monowar, Abdulla Hil Kafi and Raihana Shams Islam Antara mentioned that their next aim is to build a satellite with the help of a purely Bangladeshi team and spread out all the knowledge that they have gained throughout these years.

Sir Fazle Hasan Abed expressed his best wishes to the students who have been working day and night on the satellite and the ground station. He also hopes that our government will acknowledge the existing talents of Bangladesh and be more open to fund such scientific and social science researches that will help the country reach a new era. 

The writer is studying Economics at BRAC University. She can be reached at afraim.karim.nowal@gmail.com

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...oundation-for-future-satellites-in-Bangladesh

*High-tech park: Nucleus of innovation ecosystem*
M. Rokonuzzaman
Innovation is one of the major drivers for economic growth. It is about developing ideas for offering new products, or improving upon the processes in producing them. These ideas are usually based around emerging technologies. Ideas are developed when there is a combination of technological possibility and economic viability. Many actors with special capabilities are required to contribute, starting from idea generation to commercial exploitation. As a result, a single actor is not sufficient enough to complete the journey. Rather, a group of actors having complementary attributes need to contribute. The coexistence of these actors in close proximity is often termed as innovation ecosystem. In an innovation ecosystem, diverse actors work in their own interest to turn ideas into profitable flow of revenue. Some of those ecosystems have grown as a closely knit fabric in certain parts of the world. The economic contribution of such ecosystems appears to be a miracle, turning farmland to innovation hotbed increasing per capita income. Policy makers are after replication of such economic success stories. One of the popular policy interventions for innovation ecosystem is to develop high-tech parks. But isolated development of such high-tech parks, particularly in developing economies, turn out to be property-based initiatives with no innovation dimension. In absence of surrounding innovation ecosystem, such high-tech parks usually result in 'high tech fantasies', isolated entrepots of low technology production that contribute little to fulfil their stated goals.

Like many other countries, Bangladesh has taken an initiative to develop high-tech parks. One of the notable sites is located at the outskirt of Dhaka; and another one is being constructed at the city centre of Jessore. To fulfil the goal of earning $5.0bn annually and creating 1m jobs by 2021, it is being reported that there is a plan to set up 12 IT parks in the country-one in each major district. At the beginning, these parks may be targeted to attract foreign direct investment in hardware manufacturing and software development. With the given history of high-tech parks in developing countries, even in some advanced ones, such initiatives may not be more than labour centric activities around high-tech jobs. Despite such likely low-tech beginning, the possibility of building innovation ecosystems around such high-tech parks should be exploited. 

It appears that there are seven major types of activities being performed in the high-tech value chain. The entry link of this value chain will vary depending on the prevailing country context. But it does not necessarily mean that upon entry, there is no scope to travel through the value chain to gradually move to higher value added segments. For example, Bangladesh's entry may be in the low-tech assembly of hardware devices or coding and testing of software in the high-tech value chain. But, in course of time, Bangladesh has the opportunity of developing ecosystem centring each high-tech park to move to higher value added segment, creating innovation economy. 

Question may be raised as to the possibilities of commercial exploitation of innovative ideas in Bangladesh. With the given global competitiveness, it may be a highly uncertain journey to succeed in global innovation space. But, the growth of component technologies has opened the opportunity to innovate for improvement of the products which are being produced now, and to enhance the processes to produce them. It is quite encouraging to note that high-tech innovation is not just limited to high-tech end user products. As a matter of fact, every production process, whether producing farm or industrial products, is subject to high-tech innovation. Even indigenous production processes like pottery or handloom could be improved by taking advantage of high-tech innovation. 

But to take the advantage of high-tech innovation, a number of activities should be carefully planned and implemented. In absence of it, labour centric low-tech beginning of high-tech park will not likely graduate to high-tech innovation ecosystem. For example, although we entered the textile industry through labour centric value addition, but despite being a major producer of finished products, we have not made virtually any progress in innovation segment of the industry. Rather, revenue earned in the textile and ready-made garments industry is either reinvested in the expansion of the same labour centric segment, or being diverted in completely different industries, such as real state, or hospitality. If we had taken smart steps, we could have been successful in developing innovation centric textile and apparel making machinery industry. As a result, in addition to low cost labour, we could have succeeded to add high value through mental capacity of our university graduates. Such success could have resulted in innovation economy, creating high paying jobs for our graduates. Similarly, although Bangladesh has become one of the largest markets of mobile handsets, reaching more than $1.0 billion import, there has been virtually no value addition. Moreover, it is quite unfortunate to observe that local firms having large revenue base in importing mobile handsets have been expanding in real-state or other disconnected industries, instead of investing in adding local value to mobile handsets. 

Therefore, it is suggested that along with the construction of high-tech or IT parks, there should be well planned activities to develop innovation ecosystem around each of those parks. Each park should be targeted to grow as the nucleus of different high-tech innovations. For example, one of them could be centre of cyber security innovation. Another one could be the breeding ground of precision farming solutions. To progress along this line, important actors should be identified and they should be empowered to play their due roles. Although universities are deemed to be important actors, their roles should be appropriately defined. Instead of encouraging universities to follow linear model of innovation, they should be rather motivated to focus on research to innovate to improve existing products and processes to produce them. We should also bring changes in policies related to trade, taxes, competitiveness, and innovation financing. Instead of making Bangladesh a market of foreign technologies, import tax on capital machinery should be rationalized to create demand of local process innovation. Similarly, a portion of subsidy and economic incentives, given to address cost of production issue facing farming or manufacturing industry, should be diverted to provide incentives to source local innovation to address the same issue. We need to reform Bangladesh Council for Scientific and Industrial Research (BCSIR) turning it to industry focused contract R&D centre. We should also upgrade research and academic institutions around each of those high-tech parks to undertake research and development activities to support innovation in targeted areas. We should also create incubation and shared R&D facilities in each of those parks. Risk capital financing issues should also be taken into consideration. The R&D grants provided by the ministry of science and technology should also be targeted to support innovation ecosystem around each of those parks. Overall economic planning should take into consideration developing and taking advantage of such high-tech park centric ecosystems. 

There might be a question about the weak base in turning high-tech or IT parks as innovation hubs in Bangladesh. But different studies indicate that the vast majority of the successful and innovative clusters that we see today are the result of serendipitous events, and have frequently evolved from spontaneous, chance concentrations of economic activity. Despite such serendipitous emergence, their presence could be leveraged in shaping the evolution and progress of regional innovation system. Therefore, instead of waiting for well-planned activities to unfold in proper sequence, it would be prudent to plan to develop innovation ecosystem around each of the hitech parks ? to kick-start the innovation economy. To make progress along this line, we should have a very well conceived strategy and action plan. To unlock such potential, we may need to have major reform in broader economic, science and technology policies of the country. But, such reform is necessary not only to make high-tech parks innovation success stories, but also most importantly, to increase the role of total factor productivity to economic growth-to make Bangladesh a high middle-income country by 2030. 

_M Rokonuzzaman Ph.D, academic, researcher and activist: Technology, Innovation and Policy, is Professor, Department of Electrical and Computer Engineering, North South University, Bangladesh. zaman.rokon.bd@gmail.com

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...gh-tech-park:-Nucleus-of-innovation-ecosystem_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Current account deficit hits $1.75b in 10 months*

FE Online Report
The country’s current account deficit reached $1.75 billion during the first 10 months of the current fiscal year (FY17).

It was in surplus of $ 3.52 billion in July-April period of the past fiscal year (FY16), according to the latest statistics of the central bank. 

The difference between a nation’s savings and its investment is generally known as the current account.

Surplus in current account balance indicates that the nation is a net lender to the rest of the world, while deficit in the current account balance indicates that it is a net borrower from the rest of the world.

Bangladesh Bank statistics also revealed that the current account deficit was $1.39 billion in the first nine months of the current fiscal year.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...rent-account-deficit-hits-$1.75b-in-10-months


----------



## idune

In span of 10 months $5.27 billion dollars gone. This might not be in headline but where did awami league regime take $5.27 billion in 10 months period??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

i am not an expert .maybe what khaleda said is true 

that is a huge amount of money disappear .i know the BAL gov busy on spending on left and right like water
always going and traveling which it dont need to. see how the vat are being shoved our ... on every thing 
because the gov dont have money deficit will increase by 5percent this time 
having big budget doesnot mean you have money and also when economy and other predicts we will be tiger country in economy . they meant if we dont screw up our economy and the country .


----------



## bluesky

idune said:


> In span of 10 months $5.27 billion dollars gone. This might not be in headline but where did awami league regime take $5.27 billion in 10 months period??


What is your idea? Is AL has stolen the money to share with Hefazat and jamaat?


----------



## bluesky

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/06/15/73877/BD-seeks-$1.0b-from-AIIB-for-six-projects

15 Jun 2017, 00:50:02
*BD seeks $1.0b from AIIB for six projects*
FHM Humayan Kabir
Bangladesh has sought extended financial support from the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) for its six projects costing more than US$1.0 billion, officials said Wednesday.

A two-member Bangladesh delegation, headed by Economic Relations Division (ERD) Secretary Kazi Shofiqul Azam, will participate at the 2nd annual meeting of the AIIB, to be held in Jeju Island of South Korea on June 16-18.

"We will participate in the annual meeting of the AIIB. On the sideline of the meeting, we will also meet its Vice President and some other executives. We will request them to expedite its financial support to Bangladesh," the ERD Secretary told the FE.

Kazi Shofiqul Azam said Bangladesh had already sent the list of six projects mostly from the power sector for getting more than $1.0 billion financial support from the AIIB.

"We are waiting for approval of the Bank's board to receive the loan support," Mr Azam added.

According to officials, the six projects are mostly from the Power Division while one is from the Bridges Division.

Meanwhile, the AIIB approved two loans for two projects in Bangladesh in June last year and in March this year.

On June 24 last year, the bank approved the first loan of $165 million for the Distribution System Upgrade and Expansion Project.

The loan is being utilised by the Bangladesh Rural Electrification Board (BREB) and the Dhaka Electric Supply Company Limited (DESCO) for upgrading their distribution systems.

The second loan worth $60 million is for Bangladesh's Natural Gas Infrastructure and Efficiency Improvement Project.

The state-owned Bangladesh Gas Fields Company Limited (BGFCL) and the Gas Transmission Company Limited (GTCL) will develop the gas supply system with the loan. Bangladesh joined the AIIB from its inception in 2016. The number of its current members is 57. Another 13 are expected to join the bank soon.

The ERD Secretary said the AIIB is a new option for Bangladesh to receive more external financial support for development of the country's infrastructure and cut hunger.

Usually, the AIIB provides the LIBOR (London Based Inter Bank Offered Rate)-based loan for its member-countries with maturity of 25 years.

Currently, the World Bank is the largest multilateral lender, followed by the Asian Development Bank while Japan is the biggest bilateral donor for Bangladesh.


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, June 15, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 04:24 AM, June 15, 2017
*Padma Rail Link: Govt working to sign a loan deal with China*
Staff Correspondent

The process of signing a loan agreement with China to implement the Padma Bridge Rail Link Project is underway, Railways Minister Mazibul Hoque told the Jatiya Sangsad yesterday.

In reply to lawmakers' queries, he said work on the physical infrastructure of the project would begin once the deal was inked.

In a scripted reply, Mazibul also said the government took up the project to construct the rail tracks from Dhaka to Jessore via Padma Bridge-Bhanga of Faridpur.

A memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed with China Railway Group Ltd on January 28 in 2015 to execute the G-to-G project to be financed by the Chinese government, he told the House.

The minister said contract negotiation was completed on December 17, 2015.

The land acquisition process in two districts was already completed, while the process of land acquisition was going on in four other districts, he added.

In reply to another query, the minister told parliament that a total of 3,752 acres of land of Bangladesh Railway was under illegal occupation.

"Bangladesh Railway has recovered its 169 acres of grabbed land between July 2016 and May 2017,” he mentioned in a scripted answer. 

Removing illegal structures on the grabbed land is a continuous process, and the railways ministry is conducting regular drive to recover the land, he added.

Answering to another query, he said 10,843 acres of railway's land remain unused at present.

He added that the railways ministry planned to build modern hospitals, medical colleges, five-star hotel-slash-commercial buildings, multi-storey shopping mall-slash-guesthouses on its unused land.

“Steps are being taken to construct such structures under a public-private partnership,” he added.

The minister also said initiatives were on to build a five-star hotel on Zakir Hossain Road in Chittagong, a medical college and a nursing institute, Chittagong Railway Hospital and shopping complex-slash-guesthouses in Chittagong and Khulna on railway's unused land.

http://www.thedailystar.net/backpage/padma-rail-link-govt-working-sign-loan-deal-china-1420363

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Deal signed over dual gauge rail line construction on Dhaka-N’ganj route*
Independent Online Desk





The government has signed a deal with a Chinese firm to construct various infrastructures of a dual gauge rail line alongside the existing meter gauge rail line on Dhaka-Narayanganj route (from Gendaria to Narayanganj).

Under the deal, the Chinese company will construct embankment, track, platform, shade, level crossing gate, station bhaban and other related infrastructures of the project.

Kazi M Rafiqul Alam, additional director general of Bangladesh Railway and Zhang Peiliang, commercial manager of Power Construction Corporation of China, signed the agreement from their respective sides at a ceremony at Bangladesh Rail Bhaban in the city on Monday.

Railway Minister Muzibul Haque was present on the occasion.

Talking to reporters, the minister said train speed will increase and more people will be able to travel on the route after the implementation of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*Sirajganj EZ receives initial licence*
FE Report


Sirajganj Economic Zone has received pre-qualification licence from the Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority (BEZA) to begin its development work on 1,041 acres of land.

The economic zone (EZ) is expected to contribute to the national economy by way of creating employment opportunity for around 0.5 million people in a decade, a statement said.

According to the statement, the BEZA officials handed over the pre-qualification licence to Sirajganj EZ at a ceremony held in a city hotel Tuesday evening.

Abul Kalam Azad, chief coordinator for sustainable development goals (SDG) affairs under the Prime Minister's Office, attended the ceremony as the chief guest.

BEZA executive chairman Paban Chowdhury, Power division secretary Dr. Ahmad Kaykaus and Sirajganj EZ Limited vice-chairman Mahamudur Rahman Babu attended the licence awarding ceremony, among others.

Paban Chowdhury said the Sirajganj economic zone is the largest economic zone in private sector.

"It will attract more investment for its suitable geographical location at the entry point of north Bengal," he hoped.

Ahmad Kaykaus assured the SEZ authority of taking necessary initiatives to provide uninterrupted power supply to the industries in the zone.

The statement also said multifarious industries including textiles, knitwear, agro-based food and beverage, pharmaceuticals, automobiles, LNG, leather goods, steel, electronics and furniture will be established in the EZ.

The Sirajganj EZ is expected to employ 10,000 skilled and unskilled people in the first year of its inception and the number will increase to 0.5 million within ten years.

The Sirajganj EZ limited, a venture of 11 conglomerates, has already completed land acquisition in Sirjganj Sadar and Belkuchi Upazilla close to the west side of Bangabandhu Bridge, the statement added.

saif.febd@gmail.com

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/06/21/74561/Sirajganj-EZ-receives-initial-licence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

A few videos on special economic zones....

Bangladesh to build 100 economic zones





Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority ( BEZA) special economic zone at Mirsarai, Chittagong





Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority ( BEZA), 07 Private Economic Zones under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EastBengalPro

*Bangladesh retains duty waiver from UK*

The British government has promised to maintain the existing duty-free access for ‘everything but arms’ for 48 countries, including Bangladesh.

“The announcement shows our commitment to helping developing countries grow their economies and reduce poverty through trade,” International Trade Secretary Liam Fox said in a statement on Saturday.

It allays Bangladesh’s fears of losing duty-free access to the UK market in the aftermath of Brexit.

Around £20 billion a year of goods are shipped to the UK from these developing countries, accounting for around half of the nation’s clothing, a quarter of coffee and other everyday goods such as cocoa, bananas and roses.

The new commitment means that around 48 countries across the globe, from Bangladesh to Sierra Leone, Haiti and Ethiopia will continue to benefit from duty-free exports into the UK on all goods other than arms and ammunition, the British Prime Minister’s Office said.

Britain cites Bangladesh’s garment sector, which is an employer of over two million women and a significant exporter of clothing to the UK.

Without these trading arrangements, clothing, for example, from some of the poorest countries such as Bangladesh could face tariffs of over 10 per cent, which could be passed on to UK consumers through higher prices at the till.

In 2015, Bangladesh, India, Indonesia, Sri Lanka and Vietnam together exported 34 million dresses – one dress for every woman in the UK.

“None of these countries can defeat poverty without sustained economic growth – jobs and investment opportunities are vital to helping the world’s poorest people stand on their own two feet,” the British Prime Minister’s Office said, according to bdnews24.com.

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/06/25/74906/Bangladesh-retains-duty-waiver-from-UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Padma Bridge piling being done with world's most powerful 3000 Kilojoules German hammer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Some amazing facts about Bangladesh which is a country of superlatives,

Bangladesh has more people than Russia, in a space the size of Wisconsin.
Bangladesh' HDI in many categories is higher than its larger neighbors in South Asia (excepting Sri Lanka)
Head of state, Leader of opposition and Speaker of Parliament are all women. As are important cabinet members. This is unrivaled in any part of the world.
Bangladesh had not had a male head of state since 1990.
Bangladesh is the second largest apparel producer in the world.
Bangla remains the only language in the world for which a nation like Bangladesh has shed actual blood.
Bangladesh has resolved domestic violence to women better than its neighbors have.
Bangladesh has a better sanitation profile than its larger neighbors.
Bangladesh has massively improved in Shipbuilding, Home electrics/electronics, Pharma and Seafood exports, among other areas.
Bangladesh remains the third largest vegetable producer in the world, as well as 33 Million MT of rice.
As of 2016, Medium poverty level in Bangladesh is only 12%
The number of Mobile Telephone users in Bangladesh (mostly smartphones) is higher than the total population of Germany, UK or Australia.
The number of Internet users in Bangladesh is higher than the total population of Netherlands or Australia.

From having a base of zero in 1971, the Bangladesh Military Services have grown to a rank of 53 out of 126 militaries in the world.
Bangladesh is home to the largest Mangrove forest in the world (The Sundarbans).
Bangladesh houses the largest delta and some of the mightiest and fastest moving rivers in the world.
Bangladesh' parliament is housed in the 200 acre complex of Shangsad Bhaban, the largest such complex in the world. It was designed by Louis I. Kahn and executed by Bangladeshi Architect Mazharul Islam, who started the local excellence in various schools of architecture.
Baitul Mukarram, the national mosque of Bangladesh - is the 10th largest community mosque in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh' HDI in many categories is higher than its larger neighbors in South Asia (excepting Sri Lanka)



Yet the total HDI score is lower than India.


----------



## Hasan89

Any idea when the Dhk-Syl highway expansion will start?


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Terminated: The inside story of Accenture’s departure from Bangladesh*

Manik Miazee
Published at 01:38 AM August 04, 2017






Photo:*Rajib Dhar*
*'All everyone will remember is that Accenture’s Bangladesh venture failed'*
Late last year, the 500-odd employees of consulting and outsourcing giant Accenture PLC’s Bangladesh office grew worried at the company’s failure to attract fresh business. There were rumours flying around that if the Dhaka office didn’t see an upturn in fortunes soon, Accenture might pull out. In February this year, the employees’ union staged a protest against what they saw as the management’s inability to grow the Bangladesh business.

Accenture, a Fortune 500 company with global revenues in excess of $32 billion annually, launched its Bangladesh operation in 2013, paying a reported $10 million for a 51% stake in GPIT, a subsidiary of mobile phone operator Grameenphone.

The plan was for the new company, Accenture Communications Infrastructure Solutions Limited, to provide information technology support to Grameenphone as well as function as an outsourcing hub for Telenor, the Norwegian telecommunications conglomerate which controls Grameenphone and several other mobile operators in the region.

Accenture’s leadership thought the Bangladesh arm’s long term viability would be ensured by attracting new outsourcing contracts from North America and Europe, several people with knowledge of the deal with Telenor said.

At the time, Bangladeshi experts welcomed the entry of a leading outsourcing company like Accenture, which they said would cement the country’s image as an emerging hub for business process outsourcing or BPO.

Last month, Accenture Communications Infrastructure Solutions Limited informed all its 556 employees that their services would not be required after November, prompting the employees’ union to call an immediate strike.

Interviews with several current and former Accenture employees reveal that the relationship between the management, almost entirely composed of Indian staff from the company’s Hyderabad office, and the Bangladeshi employees, most of whom had been brought over from GPIT, was troubled from almost the beginning.

Tensions rose in 2014 after the management cut some employee benefits, including a 20,000 taka allowance to buy mobile phones, given every two years at GPIT. The Bangladeshi employees were also asked to work an extra hour, which the management said would help sync production with the Hyderabad office.

The aggrieved employees decided to form a union to ensure collective bargaining rights. Eventually around 400 of the 556 staff members joined the union.

The protest in February was quickly followed by another standoff in April when the management terminated Azizur Rahman, an analyst with the Workplace team. Protests on the floor, however, failed to sway the management.

“I think they wanted to test the waters by sacking me,” Azizur Rahman said. “I was never given any reason for my termination. They made an example of me.”

When Accenture took over GPIT and Grameenphone’s IT support contract in 2013, the mood was optimistic.

Bob Sell, group chief executive of Accenture’s Communications, Media & Technology operating group, said in a statement: “We are excited to be investing in the largest IT services company in Bangladesh.”

He added that the “strategic investment” would allow Accenture to tap into a robust pool of skills and capabilities in the country.

However, Accenture’s GPIT deal was only a small part of a US$215 million global contract with Telenor to provide services in areas including Finance & Accounting, HR, IT and transactional purchases.

Under the global deal, Accenture’s Bangladesh office started working for several other Telenor subsidiaries including Telenor Pakistan, Thailand-based telecom operator Dtac, Malaysia’s Digi, and Telenor Global Shared Services (GSS), Telenor’s worldwide service center for Finance, HR & payroll, procurement and IT services.

However, the ‘local contract’ deal with Grameenphone was seen as the mainstay of the Bangladesh operation, since the ‘global contract’ work was spread out over several Accenture offices. Several current and former Bangladeshi employees said Accenture never grew the Dhaka office into a proper hub. The management of Accenture Communications Infrastructure Solutions Limited always looked to the Hyderabad office for guidance.

“The Dhaka office was a satellite,” a former employee said.

The Bangladeshi employees felt the Indian bosses did not fully understand the local work culture and many hankered after the ‘old days’ of GPIT under Grameenphone management. The management was frustrated by the union’s demands and viewed the employees’ increasing activism as a problem, a source said.

Tensions also grew between the sole senior Bangladeshi manager, CEO Raihan Shamsi and Chief Operating Officer (COO) Purushothama Kadambu. The friction between the two men led to the sidelining of Raihan who spent most of this year at Accenture’s Kuala Lumpur office, according to sources.

Raihan Shamsi declined to comment. Purushothama Kadambu could not be reached for comment.

The first real jolt to the Accenture Bangladesh business came last year when Telenor Pakistan decided to withdraw its work. At roughly the same time, Accenture was locked in negotiations with Grameenphone to increase service charges. After the negotiations failed, Telenor opted for an open tender for services, leading to the GP contract to be awarded to Wipro, a Bangalore-based Indian BPO company.

Grameenphone also reacted by creating an in-house unit to provide IT support, a move which analysts said reverted back to the ‘GPIT model’.

The loss of the GP contract was the final blow for Accenture. The management no longer saw the Bangladesh office as a viable business unit.

“It was easy for them to distribute the remaining work to the India offices,” a source said. “The management had no commitment to Bangladesh.”

Accenture PLC did not respond to requests for comment. A public relations firm working with the Bangladesh office, said in a statement: “Accenture, Telenor Group, and Grameenphone are working closely together to re-organise several engagements across Asia and Europe.”

Shahin Ahmed, general secretary of Accenture Employees Union, Bangladesh, said this left the Bangladeshi employees in the lurch.

“Many of us left Grameenphone to work for Accenture in 2013,” he said. “The future is uncertain for all of us now.”

Shahin called on the government to intervene, saying Accenture’s departure would send the wrong signal to the international BPO industry. He said: “No one will remember that Accenture left because the management here fell out with Grameenphone.

“*All everyone will remember is that Accenture’s Bangladesh venture failed.”

http://www.dhakatribune.com/busines...inside-story-accentures-departure-bangladesh/*


----------



## Nilgiri

^^^^ @gslv mk3 

Few of the regular crowd just got their dreams of "BPO BD" blown away.



BANGLAR BIR said:


> The Bangladeshi employees felt the Indian bosses....blah blah blah



Now where have I seen this before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Since it is against copyright policy of "Financial Times" to copy their article and share it....I'm just gonna give the link.
https://www.ft.com/content/5491a288-7b7b-11e7-9108-edda0bcbc928


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@Bilal9 @Philia @Species @Khan saheb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor2

TopCat said:


> Never seen one
> 
> 
> 
> Train does not deliver the good to your doorstep but truckers do. You have to hire truck to carry them from train station to your warehouse which will cost almost as much as to carry it from the original location. I am saying you the actual scenario. Businesses wont be able to save money for these short distances for sure.



diesel locos the diesel engines power the electric motors. In electric the power is taken directly to the motors. More power on the lines means more power than what a standlone diesel engine can produce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

2:37 AM, August 08, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 04:33 AM, August 08, 2017
*Dhaka-Ctg double-decker bus soon*




Staff Correspondent

Wait for a lavish bus journey between Dhaka and Chittagong cities is almost over.

By the end of this month, people will be able to hop on a double-decker deluxe bus to travel between the two prime destinations of the country.

*Private transport operator Green Line Paribahan is making this possible with ten such brand-new imported buses.*

The buses will hit the road after August 20 following completion of necessary formalities and one-way fare for each passenger would be Tk 1,300, Abdus Sattar, general manager of the bus service told The Daily Star.

Made in Germany by MAN Truck & Bus Deutschland GmbH, the body of the 40-seater vehicles are fabricated in Malaysia. The buses already arrived in Chittagong port and will be brought to Dhaka within few days for registration, he added.

Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader is expected to inaugurate the service in between August 18 and 20, Sattar said.

Double-decker buses have been plying the streets of Dhaka city since 1989 under city service. Two bus operators previously introduced double-decker buses on intercity routes, but discontinued the service within a few months. 

“Brand-new double-decker buses will run on long distance routes for the first time in the country. One or two companies had introduced reconditioned double-decker buses on long routes, but stopped their services within a few months,” claimed the GM of Green Line.

An enthusiastic employee of a private firm, Suman Mahmud, said, “I've heard that long-distance double-decker services are available in many countries. I am really excited after learning that similar service is going to be introduced on the Dhaka-Chittagong route as well.”

Commenting on the technical aspects of running a double-decker bus on the Dhaka-Chittagong highway, Kazi M Shifun Newaz, assistant professor of Accident Research Institute at Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (Buet), said, the highway is suitable for double-decker buses.

However, the drivers of such buses should maintain a speed limit of 80 kilometres per hour (kph) and they will have to bring the speed down to half -- 40 kph -- at while making a turn or passing by markets and crowded zones, he added.

The drivers will also have to exercise caution while going over a bridge, the Buet professor said.

Green Line Paribahan is a family-owned transport company specialising in passenger bus services since 1990. It introduced country's first air-conditioned bus service.

http://www.thedailystar.net/city/dhaka-ctg-double-decker-bus-soon-1445392

2:37 AM, August 08, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 04:33 AM, August 08, 2017
*Dhaka-Ctg double-decker bus soon*




Staff Correspondent

Wait for a lavish bus journey between Dhaka and Chittagong cities is almost over.

By the end of this month, people will be able to hop on a double-decker deluxe bus to travel between the two prime destinations of the country.

*Private transport operator Green Line Paribahan is making this possible with ten such brand-new imported buses.*

The buses will hit the road after August 20 following completion of necessary formalities and one-way fare for each passenger would be Tk 1,300, Abdus Sattar, general manager of the bus service told The Daily Star.

Made in Germany by MAN Truck & Bus Deutschland GmbH, the body of the 40-seater vehicles are fabricated in Malaysia. The buses already arrived in Chittagong port and will be brought to Dhaka within few days for registration, he added.

Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader is expected to inaugurate the service in between August 18 and 20, Sattar said.

Double-decker buses have been plying the streets of Dhaka city since 1989 under city service. Two bus operators previously introduced double-decker buses on intercity routes, but discontinued the service within a few months. 

“Brand-new double-decker buses will run on long distance routes for the first time in the country. One or two companies had introduced reconditioned double-decker buses on long routes, but stopped their services within a few months,” claimed the GM of Green Line.

An enthusiastic employee of a private firm, Suman Mahmud, said, “I've heard that long-distance double-decker services are available in many countries. I am really excited after learning that similar service is going to be introduced on the Dhaka-Chittagong route as well.”

Commenting on the technical aspects of running a double-decker bus on the Dhaka-Chittagong highway, Kazi M Shifun Newaz, assistant professor of Accident Research Institute at Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (Buet), said, the highway is suitable for double-decker buses.

However, the drivers of such buses should maintain a speed limit of 80 kilometres per hour (kph) and they will have to bring the speed down to half -- 40 kph -- at while making a turn or passing by markets and crowded zones, he added.

The drivers will also have to exercise caution while going over a bridge, the Buet professor said.

Green Line Paribahan is a family-owned transport company specialising in passenger bus services since 1990. It introduced country's first air-conditioned bus service.

http://www.thedailystar.net/city/dhaka-ctg-double-decker-bus-soon-1445392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wiseone2

Banglar Bir said:


> 2:37 AM, August 08, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 04:33 AM, August 08, 2017
> *Dhaka-Ctg double-decker bus soon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> Wait for a lavish bus journey between Dhaka and Chittagong cities is almost over.
> 
> By the end of this month, people will be able to hop on a double-decker deluxe bus to travel between the two prime destinations of the country.
> 
> *Private transport operator Green Line Paribahan is making this possible with ten such brand-new imported buses.*
> 
> The buses will hit the road after August 20 following completion of necessary formalities and one-way fare for each passenger would be Tk 1,300, Abdus Sattar, general manager of the bus service told The Daily Star.
> 
> Made in Germany by MAN Truck & Bus Deutschland GmbH, the body of the 40-seater vehicles are fabricated in Malaysia. The buses already arrived in Chittagong port and will be brought to Dhaka within few days for registration, he added.
> 
> Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader is expected to inaugurate the service in between August 18 and 20, Sattar said.
> 
> Double-decker buses have been plying the streets of Dhaka city since 1989 under city service. Two bus operators previously introduced double-decker buses on intercity routes, but discontinued the service within a few months.
> 
> “Brand-new double-decker buses will run on long distance routes for the first time in the country. One or two companies had introduced reconditioned double-decker buses on long routes, but stopped their services within a few months,” claimed the GM of Green Line.
> 
> An enthusiastic employee of a private firm, Suman Mahmud, said, “I've heard that long-distance double-decker services are available in many countries. I am really excited after learning that similar service is going to be introduced on the Dhaka-Chittagong route as well.”
> 
> Commenting on the technical aspects of running a double-decker bus on the Dhaka-Chittagong highway, Kazi M Shifun Newaz, assistant professor of Accident Research Institute at Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (Buet), said, the highway is suitable for double-decker buses.
> 
> However, the drivers of such buses should maintain a speed limit of 80 kilometres per hour (kph) and they will have to bring the speed down to half -- 40 kph -- at while making a turn or passing by markets and crowded zones, he added.
> 
> The drivers will also have to exercise caution while going over a bridge, the Buet professor said.
> 
> Green Line Paribahan is a family-owned transport company specialising in passenger bus services since 1990. It introduced country's first air-conditioned bus service.
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/city/dhaka-ctg-double-decker-bus-soon-1445392
> 
> 2:37 AM, August 08, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 04:33 AM, August 08, 2017
> *Dhaka-Ctg double-decker bus soon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> Wait for a lavish bus journey between Dhaka and Chittagong cities is almost over.
> 
> By the end of this month, people will be able to hop on a double-decker deluxe bus to travel between the two prime destinations of the country.
> 
> *Private transport operator Green Line Paribahan is making this possible with ten such brand-new imported buses.*
> 
> The buses will hit the road after August 20 following completion of necessary formalities and one-way fare for each passenger would be Tk 1,300, Abdus Sattar, general manager of the bus service told The Daily Star.
> 
> Made in Germany by MAN Truck & Bus Deutschland GmbH, the body of the 40-seater vehicles are fabricated in Malaysia. The buses already arrived in Chittagong port and will be brought to Dhaka within few days for registration, he added.
> 
> Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader is expected to inaugurate the service in between August 18 and 20, Sattar said.
> 
> Double-decker buses have been plying the streets of Dhaka city since 1989 under city service. Two bus operators previously introduced double-decker buses on intercity routes, but discontinued the service within a few months.
> 
> “Brand-new double-decker buses will run on long distance routes for the first time in the country. One or two companies had introduced reconditioned double-decker buses on long routes, but stopped their services within a few months,” claimed the GM of Green Line.
> 
> An enthusiastic employee of a private firm, Suman Mahmud, said, “I've heard that long-distance double-decker services are available in many countries. I am really excited after learning that similar service is going to be introduced on the Dhaka-Chittagong route as well.”
> 
> Commenting on the technical aspects of running a double-decker bus on the Dhaka-Chittagong highway, Kazi M Shifun Newaz, assistant professor of Accident Research Institute at Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (Buet), said, the highway is suitable for double-decker buses.
> 
> However, the drivers of such buses should maintain a speed limit of 80 kilometres per hour (kph) and they will have to bring the speed down to half -- 40 kph -- at while making a turn or passing by markets and crowded zones, he added.
> 
> The drivers will also have to exercise caution while going over a bridge, the Buet professor said.
> 
> Green Line Paribahan is a family-owned transport company specialising in passenger bus services since 1990. It introduced country's first air-conditioned bus service.
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/city/dhaka-ctg-double-decker-bus-soon-1445392



what is lavish or luxurious about this ? I realize luxury is a relative term


----------



## RISING SUN

*Bangladesh signs big rice deal with Cambodia *
Bangladesh has signed a deal to buy 250,000 tonnes of milled rice from Cambodia, two weeks after the two countries signed a memorandum of understanding.

The purchasing agreement was made on Monday after the officials from state-owned Green Trade Company and the Cambodia Rice Federation (CRF) flew to Bangladesh last week to negotiate in detail on the purchasing agreements between Bangladesh and Cambodia based on the government-to-government MoU, the _Khmer Times_ reported on Wednesday.

CRF president Sok Puthyvuth said on Tuesday that Bangladesh was interested in Cambodian rice and wanted to have a relationship with Cambodia.

He said that there were tough negotiations and competition with Thailand, India and Vietnam also wooing Bangladesh to purchase rice from them.

However, Bangladesh chose Cambodia.

Bangladesh, the world’s fourth-biggest rice producer, has emerged as a major importer of the grain this year after flash floods in April hit domestic output. As a result, the country is facing dwindling stocks and high local prices.

“We will work with the CRF’s members, Green Trade and Rural Development Bank to strengthen the export soon,” Puthyvuth said.

“We want the export to take place as soon as possible,” he said. “We are not worried as Bangladesh gave us enough time,” he added.

He said that CRF will talk with its members on the amount to export to Bangladesh and would get feedback soon on their ability to export to Bangladesh.

“Prices will be based on the market price but we will continue to talk to find a win-win solution between Cambodian farmers and Bangladesh,” Puthyvuth said.

“At the moment, the price we are offering Bangladesh is competitive compared with Vietnam, Thailand and India.

“In the next five years, the price will be higher as Cambodia modernises its agriculture, particularly the rice sector,” Puthyvuth said.

On Aug 2, the Cambodian Commerce Ministry and Bangladesh signed the MoU to sell about a million tonnes of rice in the five years to 2022.

Sok Sopheak, under-secretary of state at the Ministry of Commerce, said the quality of rice and pricing were crucial for Cambodia to compete with Thailand and India who had also signed MoUs with Bangladesh.

He said costs on such aspects as logistics and terminal handling charges would be kept as low as possible.

Song Saran, CEO of AMRU Rice, welcomed the agreement with Bangladesh, saying it opened new markets for Cambodia.

“The private sector is keen to make this agreement work. We will ensure the Bangladeshis that the rice they get from us will be the best quality,” he said.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/asean/1307276/bangladesh-signs-big-rice-deal-with-cambodia


----------



## Bilal9

*Green Line introduces double-decker long-haul busses, a first in Bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*New wet leased A330, First for Biman.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> *Terminated: The inside story of Accenture’s departure from Bangladesh*
> 
> Manik Miazee
> Published at 01:38 AM August 04, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo:*Rajib Dhar*
> *'All everyone will remember is that Accenture’s Bangladesh venture failed'*
> Late last year, the 500-odd employees of consulting and outsourcing giant Accenture PLC’s Bangladesh office grew worried at the company’s failure to attract fresh business. There were rumours flying around that if the Dhaka office didn’t see an upturn in fortunes soon, Accenture might pull out. In February this year, the employees’ union staged a protest against what they saw as the management’s inability to grow the Bangladesh business.
> 
> Accenture, a Fortune 500 company with global revenues in excess of $32 billion annually, launched its Bangladesh operation in 2013, paying a reported $10 million for a 51% stake in GPIT, a subsidiary of mobile phone operator Grameenphone.
> 
> The plan was for the new company, Accenture Communications Infrastructure Solutions Limited, to provide information technology support to Grameenphone as well as function as an outsourcing hub for Telenor, the Norwegian telecommunications conglomerate which controls Grameenphone and several other mobile operators in the region.
> 
> Accenture’s leadership thought the Bangladesh arm’s long term viability would be ensured by attracting new outsourcing contracts from North America and Europe, several people with knowledge of the deal with Telenor said.
> 
> At the time, Bangladeshi experts welcomed the entry of a leading outsourcing company like Accenture, which they said would cement the country’s image as an emerging hub for business process outsourcing or BPO.
> 
> Last month, Accenture Communications Infrastructure Solutions Limited informed all its 556 employees that their services would not be required after November, prompting the employees’ union to call an immediate strike.
> 
> Interviews with several current and former Accenture employees reveal that the relationship between the management, almost entirely composed of Indian staff from the company’s Hyderabad office, and the Bangladeshi employees, most of whom had been brought over from GPIT, was troubled from almost the beginning.
> 
> Tensions rose in 2014 after the management cut some employee benefits, including a 20,000 taka allowance to buy mobile phones, given every two years at GPIT. The Bangladeshi employees were also asked to work an extra hour, which the management said would help sync production with the Hyderabad office.
> 
> The aggrieved employees decided to form a union to ensure collective bargaining rights. Eventually around 400 of the 556 staff members joined the union.
> 
> The protest in February was quickly followed by another standoff in April when the management terminated Azizur Rahman, an analyst with the Workplace team. Protests on the floor, however, failed to sway the management.
> 
> “I think they wanted to test the waters by sacking me,” Azizur Rahman said. “I was never given any reason for my termination. They made an example of me.”
> 
> When Accenture took over GPIT and Grameenphone’s IT support contract in 2013, the mood was optimistic.
> 
> Bob Sell, group chief executive of Accenture’s Communications, Media & Technology operating group, said in a statement: “We are excited to be investing in the largest IT services company in Bangladesh.”
> 
> He added that the “strategic investment” would allow Accenture to tap into a robust pool of skills and capabilities in the country.
> 
> However, Accenture’s GPIT deal was only a small part of a US$215 million global contract with Telenor to provide services in areas including Finance & Accounting, HR, IT and transactional purchases.
> 
> Under the global deal, Accenture’s Bangladesh office started working for several other Telenor subsidiaries including Telenor Pakistan, Thailand-based telecom operator Dtac, Malaysia’s Digi, and Telenor Global Shared Services (GSS), Telenor’s worldwide service center for Finance, HR & payroll, procurement and IT services.
> 
> However, the ‘local contract’ deal with Grameenphone was seen as the mainstay of the Bangladesh operation, since the ‘global contract’ work was spread out over several Accenture offices. Several current and former Bangladeshi employees said Accenture never grew the Dhaka office into a proper hub. The management of Accenture Communications Infrastructure Solutions Limited always looked to the Hyderabad office for guidance.
> 
> “The Dhaka office was a satellite,” a former employee said.
> 
> The Bangladeshi employees felt the Indian bosses did not fully understand the local work culture and many hankered after the ‘old days’ of GPIT under Grameenphone management. The management was frustrated by the union’s demands and viewed the employees’ increasing activism as a problem, a source said.
> 
> Tensions also grew between the sole senior Bangladeshi manager, CEO Raihan Shamsi and Chief Operating Officer (COO) Purushothama Kadambu. The friction between the two men led to the sidelining of Raihan who spent most of this year at Accenture’s Kuala Lumpur office, according to sources.
> 
> Raihan Shamsi declined to comment. Purushothama Kadambu could not be reached for comment.
> 
> The first real jolt to the Accenture Bangladesh business came last year when Telenor Pakistan decided to withdraw its work. At roughly the same time, Accenture was locked in negotiations with Grameenphone to increase service charges. After the negotiations failed, Telenor opted for an open tender for services, leading to the GP contract to be awarded to Wipro, a Bangalore-based Indian BPO company.
> 
> Grameenphone also reacted by creating an in-house unit to provide IT support, a move which analysts said reverted back to the ‘GPIT model’.
> 
> The loss of the GP contract was the final blow for Accenture. The management no longer saw the Bangladesh office as a viable business unit.
> 
> “It was easy for them to distribute the remaining work to the India offices,” a source said. “The management had no commitment to Bangladesh.”
> 
> Accenture PLC did not respond to requests for comment. A public relations firm working with the Bangladesh office, said in a statement: “Accenture, Telenor Group, and Grameenphone are working closely together to re-organise several engagements across Asia and Europe.”
> 
> Shahin Ahmed, general secretary of Accenture Employees Union, Bangladesh, said this left the Bangladeshi employees in the lurch.
> 
> “Many of us left Grameenphone to work for Accenture in 2013,” he said. “The future is uncertain for all of us now.”
> 
> Shahin called on the government to intervene, saying Accenture’s departure would send the wrong signal to the international BPO industry. He said: “No one will remember that Accenture left because the management here fell out with Grameenphone.
> 
> “*All everyone will remember is that Accenture’s Bangladesh venture failed.”
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/busines...inside-story-accentures-departure-bangladesh/*



Why are we managing Accenture from Hyderabad? Why not from KL, Singapore or HK?

It is well-known that Bhartis are horrible managers.....especially lately with new 'Supa-Pawa' philosophy which pervades and neutralizes their professionalism.

Mallur Bacchader terek dekhani bondho na korley eta hobei.


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> ^^^^ @gslv mk3
> 
> Few of the regular crowd just got their dreams of "BPO BD" blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> Now where have I seen this before?



Saale Bhag. Nikal Yahasey.

Pack your tutta-fatta bag and go back to Hyderabad Indian carpetbaggers.

Like we need Accenture business run by Indians. 

Lesson to learn for Accenture.....


----------



## Mage

*Taiwan shows interest to produce plastic raw materials in BD*
FE Report


Taiwan has shown interest in investing in the country's plastic sector especially in producing raw materials required for the industry.

A visiting high-level Taiwanese delegation expressed the interest in a meeting with the leaders of Bangladesh Plastic Goods Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BPGMEA) at its headquarters in the city Wednesday.

Headed by Taiwan External Trade Development Council chairman James CF Huang, the delegation is in Dhaka to explore the investment opportunities and relocation of their industries in the country, according to a statement.

Bangladesh's economy is growing faster in Asia and the country is a lucrative place for investment, BPGMEA president Md Jashim Uddin told the delegation.

Some 5,000 plastic factories across the country were producing a wide range of plastic products like PVC pipe, hangers, household items, toys, poly bags, furniture, woven sack bags and packaging items, he added.

The industry with an annual average growth rate of more than 20 per cent has created an employment for about 1.2 million, he said, explaining the opportunities to invest in the sector.


The BPGMEA president requested the delegation to invest in the sector especially in raw materials segment and relocate their machinery producing units here in the country.

He also invited the delegation to participate a three-day plastic fair scheduled to be held from January 31 next.

Expressing the willingness to invest in the country, Mr Huang said they were now exploring the market opportunity.

The delegation also informed that they were also interested in relocating some of their industries from China.

Former BPGMEA presidents ASM Kamal Uddin, Ferdous Wahed, Shamim Ahmed, senior vice president Giasuddin Ahmed and vice president Quazi Anwarul Haque, among others, were present in the meeting.

munni_fe@yahoo.com

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.c...terest-to-produce-plastic-raw-materials-in-BD

*ICB for law forcing MNCs to go public*



Syful Islam


The Investment Corporation of Bangladesh (ICB) has suggested enacting a law, making it mandatory for multinational companies (MNCs) to get listed on the bourses, sources said.

The proposal came in a paper prepared by the ICB as the Ministry of Finance (MoF) sought suggestions about ways to bring the MNCs in the bourses and make the secondary stock market a vibrant one, they added.

Experts opine that due to lack of quality shares, the stock market is not becoming vibrant and stable. Investors are confused and hesitant to make investment as a significant number of issues listed on the bourses have weak fundamentals, they added.

They said MNCs which have been making handsome profits for a long time can help meet the shortage of quality shares on the bourses. Divestment of shares of profit-making SoEs (state-owned enterprises) can also help in this regard.

According to the ICB, presently only 13 MNCs, out of 400, operating in Bangladesh are listed on the two bourses while only eight SoEs offloaded their shares in the markets amid repeated pressure from the government since 2009. These 13 MNCs hold 25 per cent of the total market capital.

As these MNCs pay handsome dividend every year, investors show much interest to invest in the shares of the companies.

Officials said there is no legal obligation that can force the MNCs to get listed on the bourses. However, the government has long been trying to bring the MNCs in the stock market.


The ICB also suggested offering special waiver for the MNCs to bring them in the stock markets. It said the MNCs can be listed on the bourses both by direct listing and initial public offering. 

The ICB in its report named MNCs like Chevron, Unilever Bangladesh Ltd, Standard Chartered Bank, HSBC Ltd, Citi Bank N A, Siemens, Ericson, Mobil, Nestle, Avery Dennison, Youngone Corporation, Novartis Bangladesh, Coats Bangladesh Ltd, Grey Advertising Ltd, Asian Paints, ACS Textiles, MCC Transport, Hotel Amari, NewVision Solutions Ltd, RAK Paints, and CP Bangladesh, among others, which can be listed on the bourses.

Officials at the MoF said finance minister AMA Muhtih in late July sat with SoE bosses and asked them to step up their efforts in offloading shares. The minister will sit again with the SoE bosses and officials concerned in December next to follow up the development in this regard.

Meanwhile, the minister also sat with heads of some MNCs and foreign companies last month and discussed the issue of their coming to the bourses. The meeting also decided to seek written recommendations and suggestions from offices concerned on what steps could be taken for quicker enlistment of MNCs in the share markets.

Former chairman of Bangladesh Securities and Exchange Commission (BSEC) Faruq Ahmad Siddiqi told the FE earlier that divestment of shares of profit-making SoEs and listing of MNCs will help strengthen the markets with good shares.

The government will have to take bold steps to attract the MNCs in getting listed on the bourses, he said. 

syful-islam@outlook.com

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/2017/08/23/80483/ICB-for-law-forcing-MNCs-to-go-public

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Bangladesh signs $59m hard loan deal with World Bank for power project*
Bangladesh has signed a $59 million credit agreement with the World Bank to fund its power system development.

This is the first hard loan from the global lender for Bangladesh, with more than thrice the usual interest rate of below 1 percent. 

The government signed the deal with the World Bank Group's International Development Association or IDA for the improvement of reliability and efficiency of the power system on Thursday.

Under the deal, Bangladesh will get the money from the IDA's scale-up facility on a 30-year term, including a nine-year grace period.

The interest rate for this credit will be 2.85 percent.

The interest rate for IDA credit from a fixed allocation is 0.75 percent for Bangladesh, a lower middle income country. As the amount of credit exceeds the allocation, Bangladesh is taking it from the scale-up facility. 

After the signing of the deal, World Bank Country Director Qimiao Fan said the Power System Reliability and Efficiency Improvement Project will 'save $1 billion annually' for Bangladesh.

Fan signed the agreement on behalf of the global lender and Economic Relations Division Secretary Kazi Shofiqul Azam on behalf of the government.

Azam said the government needs 'extra financing' as its capacity of implementation had increased.

He also said the interest rate, however, was 'not much higher' considering the importance and outcome of the project.

Besides benefiting the government with fiscal savings, the project aims to lower greenhouse gas emissions by reducing the use of carbon-intense fuel in electricity generation.

The project will also construct and rehabilitate a 40-kilometre transmission line.
http://bdnews24.com/economy/2017/08...d-loan-deal-with-world-bank-for-power-project

*Consortium to build 1.2 GW coal plant in Bangladesh*
Sumitomo, Toshiba and IHI have together secured an engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contract for the construction of 1,200 MW coal-fired power plant and a deep sea port in Bangladesh.

The contract has been awarded by Coal Power Generation Company Bangladesh.




Modeled on Kashima Port in Japan, a coal-fired thermal power plant and a deep sea port will be constructed at designated sites on Matarbari Island in southeastern Bangladesh.

The coal plant will consist of two 600 MW units and the power generated by the plant is expected to account for 10 per cent of the total generation capacity of the country.

Currently, the country generates around 65 per cent of its electricity using domestic natural gas as a source. To secure more reliable energy resources in the long term, Bangladesh is increasing generation capacity based on liquefied natural gas (LNG) and imported coal.

Financed under Yen Credit by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), the total project is estimated to cost JPY500bn ($4.58bn).

Construction on the project is scheduled to begin in August 2017 and is expected to be completed in July 2024.

Sumitomo will be responsible for civil work and auxiliary equipment as well as for port construction. Toshiba will deliver and install the steam turbines and the generators for the power plant. IHI will be in charge of providing and installing the boilers.
http://www.powerengineeringint.com/...to-build-1-2-gw-coal-plant-in-bangladesh.html

*Bangladesh to need 30 million mt/year LNG imports by 2041*
Bangladesh will need imports of around 30 million mt/year of LNG to meet mounting demand from various sectors including industries, power plants and fertilizer plants by 2041 as domestic gas reserves are depleting fast, according to Bangladesh’s Gas Sector Master Plan 2017, a senior Petrobangla official told S&P Global Platts.

Domestic natural gas production will peak at around 2.70 Bcf/d in 2017 before declining, the report said.

Bangladesh’s existing gas reserves of around 12 Tcf will be completely depleted by 2038 if no new exploration and discovery takes place, said the report prepared by Copenhagen-based research firm Ramboll in association with Geological Survey of Denmark and EQMS Consulting Limited.

Ramboll officially handed over the report to state-run Petrobangla this month, said the official.

The government has set a target to be a developed country by 2041 after achieving all necessary economic growth.

The report however, suggested for rigorous exploration activities in the onshore as well as offshore, which it said, could raise gas supply by 1.40 Bcf/d from about 5 Tcf of new reserves.

Bangladesh’s current natural gas production is hovering around 2.70 Bcf/d — the peak level stated in the report — against demand of close to 3.30 Bcf/d.

This supply shortfall has to be met by LNG imports, the report said. First LNG imports, equivalent to 500,000 Mcf/d of gas and corresponding to 17% of demand, are due in 2018.

This percentage is forecast to increase to 40% in 2023, 50% in 2028, and 70% in 2041.

Bangladesh is aiming to start LNG imports in early 2018 and is making concerted efforts to move forward with LNG import infrastructure, state-owned Rupantarita Prakritik Gas Co. Ltd. managing director Md Quamruzzaman told Platts Thursday.

RPGCL, a wholly owned subsidiary company under Petrobangla, is in charge of the country’s LNG purchases.

Bangladesh has already completed construction of its first dedicated 800,000 Mcf/d pipeline to move regasified LNG from Moheshkhali to end-users, and has three more in the works, state-run Gas Transmission Company Ltd. managing director Md Atiquzzaman told Platts previously.

The country’s first LNG import terminal, a 3.75 million mt/year floating, storage and regasification unit being developed by US-based Excelerate Energy, is expected to be commissioned in April 2018 and its second, also with a capacity of 3.75 million mt/year, being developed by Summit Group, is expected to be commissioned by end-2018.

Both will be located at Moheshkhali Island in the Bay of Bengal, with ownership to be transferred to Petrobangla after 15 years of operations.

Petrobangla is also planning to set up at least two onshore LNG terminals, each with a capacity of 7.5 million mt/year, by 2025.
http://www.hellenicshippingnews.com/bangladesh-to-need-30-million-mtyear-lng-imports-by-2041/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Islamic banking grows in Bangladesh, no thanks to the authorities*
The Economist · August 24, 2017


IN MOTIJHEEL, the main business district in Bangladesh’s capital, Dhaka, an iron fence and terrible traffic divide two branches of the country’s oldest private bank—a “conventional” one and an Islamic one. Abdus Sattar, manager of the Islamic one, says that when he joined AB Bank, in 2005, his was “a loser branch”. Today, like most Islamic banks in the country, it is more profitable and better run than its conventional peers.* Islamic banking’s future in the country, however, remains murky.*

Bangladesh has eight full-fledged Islamic banks; a handful of orthodox banks, like AB, also offer Islamic-banking services alongside others. Islami Bank Bangladesh, founded in 1983 by Saudi and Kuwaiti investors, commands 90% of Islamic-banking assets and deposits. It is also the biggest private lender overall, with 14,000 staff, 12m depositors and a balance-sheet of $10bn. Its success was built on the “two Rs”: remittances and ready-made garments. Islami Bank was a pioneer in financing Bangladesh’s rise as the apparel industry’s main production base outside China. *It also runs the world’s biggest Islamic microfinance scheme.*

Azizul Huq, a former vice-chairman of Islami Bank, thinks _sharia_-compliant banking will eventually outgrow the conventional kind (at present it controls just 20% of deposits). The population of 170m is 90% Muslim. *The World Bank reports that only one in three Bangladeshis has a bank account.* The government’s own polls show that Islamic banking is wildly popular, especially in the cities and among the young. Overall, 84% “approve” of it.

Ahsan Mansur, the executive director of Policy Research Institute (PRI), a think-tank in Dhaka, says Islami was the only bank where “bribery was not institutionalised”. At conventional banks bad loans to politically connected businesses have been piling up. Politicians seem to be encouraging nepotism: a new banking law will allow directors to stay on boards for nine years (up from six); and allow controlling families four members (up from two).

This month the central bank reported that net profits at conventional banks rose by just 4.9% over the year to June. Non-performing loans (NPLs) stood at 9.2%, compared with just 4.3% at Islamic ones. At nine of the country’s 57 banks, over 20% of loans were non-performing. The bad-loan problem may yet worsen as business struggles with stagnant exports: in the 12 months to June, garment exports expanded by 1.7% year on year, the slowest pace in 15 years. The central bank’s stress tests show that if the three biggest borrowers defaulted, 23 banks would fail.

In this context, Islamic banking might expect some official help. Far from it. The central bank has been sitting for years on applications from eight banks to change to an Islamic business model. *It is yet to write rules for new sharia-compliant financial instruments, such as a sovereign sukuk, or Islamic bond. Islamic banks have no role in financing government projects.*

Resistance comes from both the financial and political establishments. The central bank adheres to economic orthodoxy and is wary of a form of banking in which interest rates are nominally abolished. And the government of Sheikh Hasina, the prime minister, has long identified Islamic banking with the political opposition.

In January the government in effect instigated a boardroom coup at Islami Bank, which had been run by members of the biggest Islamic party. Ownership is now in the hands of those close to the prime minister’s family. This, too, may stunt Islamic banking. Bangladesh’s biggest successes —garments, microfinance and telecoms—are in industries where the government took a back seat. *Since the takeover, the bank’s biggest institutional investor, the Jeddah-based Islamic Development Bank, has reduced its stake from 7.5% to 2.1%.*

Mr Mansur of PRI notes that the takeover “clearly signals that assets in Bangladesh may not be safe in the future”. Islami Bank’s chairman, Arastoo Khan, insists it will bounce back, despite a record low 10% dividend in 2016 compared with a historic average of 21%, and rising NPLs. The future of Islamic banking in Bangladesh may hinge on whether he is right.

This article appeared in the Finance and economics section of the print edition under the headline "Against the odds"
The Economist · August 24, 2017


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, August 27, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:05 AM, August 27, 2017
*I feel ashamed*

*Muhith about surge in default loans; discussion on ailing public banks sees debate, buck-passing over corruption, theft*
Staff Correspondent

*Finance Minister AMA Muhith is “ashamed” of the fact that bad debts in state-owned banks stand at 27 percent, nearly triple the national average.*

The national average of such loan is 10 percent in all the banks combined -- eight state-run and 50 private and foreign commercial banks.

As of June this year, the total national default loan is Tk 74,194 crore, of which Tk 40,100 crore is in the eight state banks -- six commercial and two specialised. 

"I feel ashamed," Muhith told a workshop organised by the finance ministry to review the conditions of the state-owned banks (SoBs). 

The workshop at the capital's Cirdap auditorium also discussed the authorities' reluctance in pursuing large-scale financial scams involving public banks in recent years.

Muhammad Abdur Razzaque, chairman of the parliamentary committee on the finance ministry, accused the Anti-Corruption Commission of “miserably failing” to bring to book the perpetuators in loan scams involving state-run BASIC Bank. 

The ACC failed to take action even though the House committee sent “specific evidence” in this regard to the anti-graft body, he said.

“This is a failure… This causes pain,” he said, adding that what happened in BASIC Bank was “pure robbery in broad daylight”.

Tk 2,900 crore was loaned out to 71 people and the chairman of the bank granted the loans through severe irregularities, he said, referring to BASIC Bank and its then chairman Abdul Hye Bachchu. 

ACC representatives were invited to the committee meeting several times, but they avoided the meeting.

"Perhaps they had some limitations," said Razzaque, without elaborating. 

Interestingly, some former top officials whose time in the Banking Division witnessed some of the biggest SoB scams in country's history also pointed the finger at the institutional inefficiencies in preventing such scams. 

Shafiqur Rahman Patwari, a former Banking Division secretary who now heads the Insurance Development and Regulatory Authority (IDRA), said that Bangladesh Bank remained silent for two years after unearthing the Hall-Mark scam.

The central bank took action only after the finance minister made a phone call and asked it to act, he said.

Hall-Mark was among five private groups that hogged press headlines by taking Tk 4,000 crore loan from Sonali Bank without following due procedures. At that time though, the finance minister had famously said: "Tk 4,000 crore is nothing."

At the workshop, another former Banking Division official Gokul Chand Das said there might be a communication gap between the government and the BB when it came to monitoring the state-run banks.

Each of them thinks that the other will take action, said Gokul, now a member of the IDRA.

Citing the Hall-Mark issue, he said the BB unearthed the scam early in 2010 and informed the government about it only in November.

Two years later, in June 2012, the BB at last swung into action and recommended disbanding the Sonali Bank Board when that Board had only eight days to go.

If the central bank had monitored closely from the beginning this would not have happened. Twenty other banks were involved in the Hall-Mark scam, but no action has been taken against them, he noted. 

He suggested that the state-run banks be merged to improve their condition.

Krishi Bank and Rajshahi Krishi Unnayan Bank, the two specialised banks, need to be merged into one bank while Rupali, BASIC and Bangladesh Development Bank into one bank. Janata and Agrani banks have to become one bank, he observed.

Also, if the chief executive officers (CEOs or managing directors) fail to achieve their target, their salary has to be slashed every three months. And if they continue to perform poorly for three quarters in a row, they have to be terminated. This way, the condition of the public banks may be improved, he said.

Bangladesh Bank Governor Fazle Kabir and Deputy Governor SK Sur Chowdhury spoke at the workshop but they did not say anything about the allegations.

SK Sur, however, said merger was no solution to the problems of the state-owned banks.

Bangladesh Institute of Bank Management (BIBM) Director General Toufic Ahmad Choudhury said the state-run banks' governance had to be improved by strengthening the central bank.

No one at the workshop spoke against the Banking Division, but in an independent survey almost everybody will do so, he added.

Improving the condition of the state-run banks requires goodwill and political commitment of the government, he noted.

According to Agrani Bank Chairman Zaid Bakht, appointment of top management people and their extension must be linked with their performance.

The finance ministry makes that decision but the assessment is not done objectively, he noted.

“The top management remains very vulnerable to influence of vested quarters. So when an influential person makes a request, they are in a dilemma as to whether they can refuse it,” he said.

“It is easier said than done, but unless this is done they remain prone to corrupt practices and also vulnerable to outside pressure,” he added.

In his concluding speech, Muhith disagreed with Bakht and said the selection of top management was done fairly.

Earlier, Bakht also said state-run banks had to invest in various development projects of the government. For example, four public banks invested Tk 4,000 crore in Hanif flyover for which the banks were now facing problems.

On the other hand, Agrani Bank granted loans to the BPC and the BJMC, both state-owned agencies, which had been paid through bonds and the interest rate on this bond is lower than the bank's cost of fund. As a result, the bank had to count Tk 1,000 crore in losses, he pointed out.

Alauddin A Majid, the incumbent chairman of BASIC Bank, said that in case of big default loans of state-run banks, 80 to 90 percent responsibility lied with the bank board and the top management. So the government must be cautious while appointing them.

At the opening of the daylong workshop, Banking Division Senior Secretary Yunusur Rahman presented a report on the overall condition of the state-owned banks.
http://www.thedailystar.net/frontpage/i-feel-ashamed-1454578


----------



## Bilal9

*New Terminal at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport (HSIA), Dhaka*

The Civil Aviation Authority of the Government of Bangladesh is going to construct a third terminal at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport to accommodate increasing number of passengers and speed up its overall pace of operation.

The Civil Aviation Authority has signed a deal with four joint venture companies — Nippon Koei Company Ltd. and Oriental Consultant of Japan, CPG Consultant Global of Singapore and Development Design Consultant Ltd of Bangladesh — to construct the terminal.






The deal was signed at the headquarters of Civil Aviation Authority of Bangladesh.

The construction work of the terminal, which will have the yearly accommodation capacity of 12 million passengers with parking capacity of 40 aircraft, is expected to end by 2021.





At present the airport has two terminals with the yearly capacity of eight million passengers and parking of 30 aircrafts.

The total expenditure of the project has been fixed at Tk. 13,600 crore.

It can be mentioned here that Nippon Koei is particularly experienced in the field of Airport engineering having planned and engineered over 70 airport projects in 30 countries. Among some of their more famous projects is,

New Kansai International Airport, Osaka, Japan





and, Suvarnabhumi International Airport, Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> Saale Bhag. Nikal Yahasey.
> 
> Pack your tutta-fatta bag and go back to Hyderabad Indian carpetbaggers.
> 
> Like we need Accenture business run by Indians.
> 
> Lesson to learn for Accenture.....



LMAO seems like Bangladeshi asses on fire...

No one gives an F about little Kangladeshis. Now that's sad. 



Bilal9 said:


> It is well-known that Bhartis are horrible managers.....especially lately with new 'Supa-Pawa' philosophy which pervades and neutralizes their professionalism.



here, you need this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

*PM Hasina opens second submarine cable landing station*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2017-09-10 13:19:03.0 BdST Updated: 2017-09-10 13:19:03.0 BdST










*Bangladesh has opened its second submarine cable landing station in Patuakhali, nearly a year behind schedule.*




Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina launched the station’s operations in a videoconference from the Ganabhaban on Sunday.

Bangladesh will receive 1,500 gigabits per second or Gbps of bandwidth from the Southeast Asia-Middle East-Western Europe International Consortium Submarine Cable (SEA-ME-WE-5) through the new landing station in Kalapara Upazila.

The government hopes that the boost will prevent telecom companies from buying bandwidth from foreign entities.

The Awami League government had decided to connect a second submarine cable after it became apparent that the first would not meet the needs of people, the prime minister said.

“Today I am honoured to inaugurate this project,” she said.

Hasina blamed the BNP for dismissing the opportunity to connect Bangladesh to the submarine cable free of cost in the nineties, a time when the current opposition party was in power.

State Minister for Telecom Tarana Halim and Chairman of Parliamentary Standing Committee on Telecommunication Ministry Imran Ahmad were also present at the inaugural event at the Ganabhaban.

Bangladesh was connected to the first submarine cable, SEA-ME-WE-4, in 2005, through which it receives up to 200 Gbps of bandwidth.

Besides SEA-ME-WE-4, the country is also connected to six alternative submarine cables.

Bangladesh was connected to the SEA-ME-WE-5 Consortium cable onFeb 21 this year.

The country currently uses more than 400 Gbps of internet. State-run BSCCL provides 12 Gbps while the rest is imported from India.

The estimated cost of the second submarine cable is Tk 6.6 billion. It is expected to be operational for 20-25 years.

The new cable will help provide internet services if there are technical problems with the older one, officials say.

It will also make it easier to provide low-cost high-speed internet to people in southern districts.

http://bdnews24.com/economy/2017/09/10/pm-hasina-opens-second-submarine-cable-landing-station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

* Bangladeshi, Chinese firms sign joint venture pacts to build railway *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-16 20:23:45_|_Editor: Mengjie_









Photo taken on Sept. 16, 2017 shows the site of a railway-build agreement signing ceremony between Bangladeshi and Chinese firms, in Dhaka, Bangladesh. Two Bangladeshi and two Chinese firms have signed two joint venture pacts to build over 100-kilometer rail lines and required infrastructure in the country's southeast Cox's Bazar district bordering Myanmar. (Xinhua/Salim Reza)

DHAKA, Sept. 16 (Xinhua) -- Two Bangladeshi and two Chinese firms have signed two joint venture pacts to build over 100 km rail lines and required infrastructure in the country's southeastern Cox's Bazar district bordering Myanmar.

Officials of Bangladesh Railways and joint venture China Railway Group Limited (CREC) of China and Toma Construction and Company Limited of Bangladesh; and China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) and MAX JV (joint adventure of CCECC of China and MAX international Ltd of Bangladesh) signed the deals on behalf of their respective sides here on Saturday.

Bangladeshi Raiways Minister M. Mazibul Haque, among others, witnessed the agreement signing ceremony as the chief guest.

In line with the agreements, the Bangladeshi and the Chinese firms will construct 102 km new dual gauge line along with 185 major and minor bridges under two different projects.

A station building will also be constructed under the project in Cox's Bazar town.

Officials say the project is part of the Asian Development Bank (ADB) support.

They said the Manila-based lender is helping Bangladesh set up double-track line between Dhaka and Chittagong and a fresh line on Dohazari-Cox's Bazar-Ghundum route, procure carriages and locomotives.

Railway officials said the project is scheduled to be completed in three years.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-09/16/c_136614653.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Export earnings rise by 13.84% in July-August period*

Ibrahim Hossain Ovi
Published at 12:48 AM September 11, 2017





*In August, the exports earning rose by 10.71% to $3.64 billion, which was $3.29 billion last year*
Bangladesh’s export earnings in July-August period of the current fiscal year have registered a 13.84% growth to $6.63 billion riding on the RMG sector.

According to Export Promotion Bureau (EPB) provisional data released on Sunday, in July-August of Fiscal Year 2017-18, Bangladesh earned $6.63 billion by exporting goods which is 13.84% higher compared to the same period a year ago.

In July-August last year, the country’s export earnings were $5.82 billion.

The figure is nearly 8% higher than that of the target of $6.14 billion set for the period.

RMG sector, the highest export earner, posted a 14.05% rise to $5.52 billion, which was $4.84 billion in the same period last year.

As per the EPB data, woven sector earned $2.65 billion, which is 12% higher compared to the same period last year, while Knitwear earned $2.87 billion, posting 16% growth.

In August, the exports earning rose by 10.71% to $3.64 billion, which was $3.29 billion last year.

“In the last fiscal year, Bangladesh witnessed sluggish export growth with RMG sector registering only 0.20% growth. A double digit growth is a positive sign for the export-oriented industry,” Exporters Association of Bangladesh (EAB) president Abdus Salam Murshedy told the Dhaka Tribune.

In the FY’17, Bangladesh’s export earnings from the apparel industry, the lifeline of foreign currency earners, have seen only a 0.20% rise to $28.15 billion, which is the lowest on record in the last one and a half decades.

Bangladesh’s overall export earnings stood at $34.83 billion in FY’17, which is 1.68% higher than the $34.25 billion a year ago.

“Since there is the safety improvement issue and the whole safety inspection would come to an end by June 2018, we hope the export earnings will continue to grow,” added Salam.

Asked about it, Khondaker Golam Moazzem, additional research director of Centre for Policy Dialogue, told the Dhaka Tribune, “It is too early to comment on the export growth. Only a two-month rate would not be perfect to forecast the growth trend.”

In order to maintain the current rate, the manufacturers have to look for new markets and new products while the government should take measures in market and product diversification, suggested Moazzem.

Since there is sound growth in non-traditional markets, Bangladesh should identify what type of products are in demand globally and concentrate on producing those items, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*India collaborating with Russia for nuclear power plant in Bangladesh *
India said today it is collaborating with Russia to build the Roppur nuclear power plant in Bangladesh, the first initiative under a Indo-Russia deal to undertake atomic energy projects in third countries. This will also be India's first atomic energy venture abroad.

"We are collaborating with our Russian and Bangladeshi partners on establishing Rooppur Nuclear Power Plant in Bangladesh," Atomic Energy Commission chairman Sekhar Basu said at the 61st general conference of the global nuclear watchdog International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA). Basu's remarks are significant given that the Indian nuclear establishment for years has not been able to grow, internationally, due to sanctions imposed on New Delhi post the 1974 Pokhran tests.

It was, however, not clear what kind of "collaboration" India was doing since it is not a member of the Nuclear Suppliers Group-- a 48 member grouping that controls the export of materials, equipment and technology that can be used to manufacture nukes.

According to the December 2014 'Strategic Vision for Strengthening Cooperation in Peaceful Uses of Atomic Energy' between India and Russia, the "two sides will explore opportunities for sourcing materials, equipment and services from Indian industry for the construction of the Russian- designed nuclear power plants in third countries".India signed a civil nuclear cooperation deal, along with two more agreements, with Bangladesh in April under which the two sides can supply and manufacture equipment, material for the atomic power plant.

The Roppur project, which is being built by the Russians near Dhaka, will be Bangladesh's first atomic energy project. After commissioning of two units, each with a capacity of 1200 MWs, Bangladesh will be the third South Asian country after India and Pakistan to harness energy from atomic fission. The Indian government has approved construction of 10 new indigenously built nuclear power projects, Basu informed the IAEA. "With these reactors we will now have 21 reactors under construction and 22 reactors in operation. This will increase the capacity to over 22,000 MW by the end of next decade," he said.

To cater to the needs of the country's expanding nuclear power programme, the Department of Atomic Energy is also stepping up exploration and mining operations for uranium production, Basu added. 
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-plant-in-bangladesh/articleshow/60767263.cms


----------



## Bilal9

MAX, founded in 1983, based in Bangladesh, grew up over the years, as a Group of Companies and diversified its business, in Railway Construction including manufacturing of Track Fittings, Infrastructure Development, Power Generation and developed infrastructure in Power Sector and manufacturing and trading of consumer products, to date.

In the developing economy of Bangladesh - Max is engaged in improving performance of govt. projects, in playing the role of strong local partner for foreign firms, in driving industrialization; in creating markets, opportunities and sustainable growth and value for all stakeholders.

A few projects of Note.....

*TRACK DOUBLING BETWEEN LAKSHAM TO CHINKI ASTANA SECTION PROJECT*
*Specific Project Features*

• Embankment of total 61.50 km.
• Railway track of 61.5 Km
• 18.975 Km Loop line
• 11 stations remodeling
• 4 new stations buildings, platform, foot over bridge
• 8 nos. girder major bridge
• 34 nos. box culverts & 11 nos. pipe culverts • Expansion of 13 level crossings. • CTC in 12 stations
*Project value:*
$ 70,731,172.34 (BDT 1607 Crore)

*Funded by:*
JICA

*Start Date (month/year):*
*17/10/2011*

*Completion Date (month/year) :*
*31/03/2015*

*Approx. share of this firm under the contract :*
100%






























*CONSTRUCTION OF 5.2 KM FLYOVER PROJECT, MURADPUR*
*Specific Project Features*

• Cast-in-Place RCC pile having diameters 1000mm and 1200mm, length min.25m and max. 40m
• Pile cap: depth 2m, sizes 7.5mx10m and 8.5mx8.5m
• Piers with Y-Head; Main flyover; 92nos and loop: 35nos.
• PSC Girders: length 45m, 35m and 29m 650nos., depth min.1700mm and max.2200mm
• Span length: max. 45m and min.29m
• Ramp length:140mx2 and 110mx2
*Project value:*
$ 64,953,021 (BDT 454 Crore)

*Funded by:*
CDA ( Chittagong development authority)

*Start Date (month/year):*
*23/10/2014*

*Completion Date (month/year) :*
Tentative finishing time *30/06/2017













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Padma bridge recent deep-piling activity.














Pile Group














Latest status as of Sept. 2017,






Main Bridge Superstructure (Truss) Fabrication at PMBP Side 1






Safe assembly of Suspend Cofferdam for River Span

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*A Deep Sea port at Sonadia-- Prospects and Possibilities*
Md Shafiqul Islam | September 20, 2017 20:44:08




Establishment of a deep sea port (DSP) has become strategically very critical for Bangladesh considering its potential impact on the accelerated development and economic growth of the country. Such a port will allow the country to reap the benefit of connectivity that China's One Belt, One Road (OBOR) initiative offers. In this respect the proposal to construct a deep sea port at Sonadia deserves special attention.

The economic history of maritime powers, such as Britain, Spain, Portugal, China, Japan, Singapore and Rotterdam, etc., clearly demonstrates the significant and critical role which the deep sea ports have played in the development of their economies.

*THE EXISTING PORT FACILITIES
Chittagong Port:* Built in 1887 near the Karnaphuli River, 16 Km upstream of the Bay of Bengal, Chittagong Port (CP) is an integral part of the sub-regional transport and logistics chain. CP plays a pivotal role in achieving sustainable economic growth through facilitating international trade.

The average size of container vessels serving the Chittagong port is 2500 TEUs to 3000 TEUs having draft of 9.1 metres (more modernised sea ports are found handling container vessels of 5000-18,000 TEUs). In 2016, Chittagong Port handled 2.346 million twenty-feet equivalent units (TEUs) of containers having 51.38 million tons (MT) of cargo and in 2015, 2.024 million TEUs of containers having more than 50 million tons of cargo. It is apprehended that there will be three-fold rise in container traffic in the next 15 years. The expected figures are 2.7 million TEUs in 2020 and 5.4 million TEUs in 2040. This rapid growth of international trade would necessitate the establishment of a deep sea port at a suitable location in the Bay of Bengal to handle high-draft larger vessels for transportation of goods directly to different countries.
*
Bay Terminal:* It has been envisaged to construction a 'Bay Terminal' at Patenga coast on an area of 900 acres of land behind the Chittagong Export Processing Zone (CEPZ). This would allow big ships, which are longer than 190 meters and have draft of more than 9.5 meters, to berth and carry out other activities. Mother vessels with up to 5000 TEUs will be able to anchor there.

*Mongla Port: *It is situated about 69 nautical miles from the Pashur river mouth. The maximum permissible draft of the vessels that can enter the port jetties varies between 7.0m and 8.5m depending on the tide and weather conditions and there is a length restriction of up to 225m. This port also cannot handle larger container vessels.

The deep-draft vessels cannot enter into the Chittagong Port as well as the Mongla Port and are lightered at the outer anchorage in the Bay that causes higher freight rates and low productivity of our sea-borne trade. Hence, it is essential to establish a deep sea port for handling vessels with deeper draft and longer length to reduce freight cost and discharge time.

Moreover, in the absence of appropriate deep sea port and inaccessibility of large vessels to either Chittagong or Mongla port, all exports and imports are carried out through transshipment from the Singapore port incurring high transportation cost and delayed shipment.
*Matarbari Port: *Construction of a deep sea port, terminal for liquefied natural gas (LNG), four 600MW coal-fed power plants, along with communication network such as rail lines and, roadways, is underway at Matarbari, about 25 Km from the Sonadia island. The daily requirement of coal will be over 60,000 tonnes and should obviously be imported by 'Handymax' or 'Supramax'-sized vessels drawing 12-15 meters draft.

*INITIATIVES OF INDIA AND MYANMAR
Sittwe Port: Myanmar: *The Sittwe port in Rakhine Province of Myanmar can at present handle vessels of up to 2,000-3,000 tonnes of deadweight tonnage (DWT). The port will be further developed to handle vessels up to 4,000-6,000 tonnes dwt which are considered as coastal vessels with very limited capability and cannot be deployed in worldwide international trade.

The Indian government concluded an agreement with Myanmar for the implementation of Kaladam-Multi Modal Transit Transport Project which envisages linking Lawngtlai in India's northeastern state of Mizoram via a road and the River Kaladam to the deep sea port at Sittwe. Thus international trade of the seven landlocked states of India still have to be carried out through Kolkata port by traversing over 800 extra kilometers (539km sea + 225 km river + 62 km road) of extra distance.

However, the distance from landlocked states of India to the proposed deep sea port in Sonadia, if and when established, will be less than one quarter of the distance to Kolkata and will always remain as the first economic option for their international trade.
*
Kyaukphyu Port:* Myanmar entered into an agreement with China to build a deep sea port and a special economic zone at Kyaukphyu, western coastal Rakhine state, 100 Km south of Sittwe port, and a railway network between Yunnan-Kyaukphyu to facilitate transit trade through the country. But due to public resistance, this project is yet to be implemented. China has already implemented an oil pipe line project between Kyaukphyu and Yunnan province of China. About 450,000 barrels of crude oil will be sent to China per year.

A deep sea port in Kyaukphyu may serve as an alternative port to overcome the limitations of the Yangon port of Myanmar but can hardly affect the geographical advantage of deep sea port at Sonadia.
*
Dawei Deep Sea Port:* The governments of Myanmar and Thailand signed an agreement to develop another deep sea port in Dawei and a connecting road and rail link to Bangkok as well as oil and gas pipeline from the Gulf of Martaban to the Myanmar/ Thailand border. These two deep sea ports will have very little effect on the proposed deep sea port at Sonadia.
*
Deep sea port near Kolkata port*: Both Kolkata and Haldia ports suffer from chronic siltation of the Hooghly river. To resolve this problem, India has a plan to develop a deep sea port, 145 kilometres south from Kolkata city, reclaiming land from the sea, to handle large-sized container vessels.
*
Port at Diamond Harbor:* Another port at Diamond Harbor, located at the eastern bank of Hooghly River between Kolkata and Haldia is under study. Due to low draft of the river, this port will have limitations as a hub port for serving the landlocked states of India, Nepal, China and Myanmar.
*
OPPORTUNITIES FOR BANGLADESH:
T*he above-mentioned ongoing initiatives and activities clearly demonstrate that the present and proposed port developments in the region will not have much significant effect on the proposed deep sea port at Sonadia in Bangladesh.

A narrow deep strip of the Bay with a natural depth of 14m has protruded close to the Sonadia Island (nine square miles), south-east of Bangladesh. This is the deepest point of the Bay to approach land. Moreover, topographical condition of the sea bottom area has been stable for more than 100 years and is hydraulically balanced. The area may be considered as a gift of nature to Bangladesh. Utilising this rare opportunity, Bangladesh should construct a deep sea port in the area for deep-draft larger vessels. This would serve our present and future need of international trade, and would also facilitate access of our neighbours to the sea.

*The strategic location of Bangladesh, facing the Bay of Bengal and Indian Ocean, has created opportunities for it to serve the cause of sea-borne trade of the entire region to its north, north-east and north-west, which includes seven north-eastern states of India, Kunming city in China, and Chin and Rakhine states of Myanmar. The proposed Sonadia deep sea port may act as a gateway of this region to the sea. How soon will the project be finalised and its construction begin?*
_Md. Shafiqul Islam Ph.D, is a former Secretary, Government of Bangladesh.
shafiqjs@yahoo.com_
http://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/v...onadia-prospects-and-possibilities-1505918648

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Old news I didn't post.....*

*PHP-assembled Proton cars hit market*
Staff Correspondent | Published: 22:02, May 03,2017





PHP Group chairman Sufi Mohammad Mizanur Rahman hands over the key of proton car assembled in Bangladesh by the group to a customer at the opening ceremony of a showroom of PHP Automobiles Limited held in Chittagong on Monday. — New Age photo

Cars of Proton brand of Malaysia, assembled by PHP Group in Chittagong, have hit the Bangladesh market, said PHP officials.

PHP has so far assembled vehicles of three models, Proton Preve, Proton Saga and Proton Exora, at its Chittagong plant by importing the CKID kit parts from Malaysia, they said.

PHP through its newly-established arm, PHP Automobiles, has started to sell the cars to customers in Bangladesh, said an official.

He, however, could not immediately confirm the prices of the cars and the annual production capacity of the plant.

At a soft-launching of PHP Automobiles, PHP Group chairman Sufi Mohammad Mizanur Rahman in Chittagong on Monday said that they were producing new cars at low prices and requested everyone to buy the proton cars instead of old or reconditioned cars.

He said that the new cars were already being brought to the showroom for the customers.

PHP Group director and PHP Automobiles managing director Mohammed Akther Parvez, PHP Group director Mohammed Anowarul Haque, director (finance and administration) Mohamed Ali Hossain, director Mohammed Amir Hossain Sohel and Mohammed Zahirul Islam Rinku were present.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Chittagong Bureau :

The largest industrial group of the country - PHP Group is assembling vehicles first ever in the private sector of the country at its newly established factory in Anowara Upazila on either bank of the river Karnaphuli , Chittagong. 

The car assembling factory was constructed at a cost of Tk.400 crores over 30 acres of land which will produce about 1200 numbers of vehicles of different categories in a year. More than hundred workers including 50 car assembling engineers will work in the factory, sources stated. In this factory, world famous Malaysian Proton Brand vehicles will be assembled. 

In this connection, an agreement between Proton center of Excellence Complex of Malaysia and PHP Group signed an agreement at Selangor of Malaysia signed on Thursday last . CEO of Proton Malaysia, Dato Abdul Harith Abdullah and the Director of PHP Group Md. Iqbal Hossain Chowdhury signed the agreement on their respective sides. 

During signing ceremony, former Prime Minister of Malaysia and Proton Chairman Dr. Mahthir Mohammad, PHP Group Chairman Sufi Md. Mizanur Rahman, Vice-Chairman of PHP Md. Mohsin Chowdhury, Managing director of PHP Akhter Parvez Chowdhury Hiro and Director Jahirul Islam Rinku and the higher officials of Proton Group of Malaysia were also present on the occasion.

Sources said the international brand car will be assembled in PHP factory as international standard and quality. The brand name of the Bangladesh assembled sedan car has been finalized as 'Proton PHP' . This Proton car will be more economical to purchase and maintain with minimum fuel cost, than the Toyota Reconditioned cars now sold in Bangladesh. This newly assembled vehicles will not require any fitness certificate for the first 5 years like reconditioned cars.

PHP vice chairman told that any mechanical fault traced within the first 25 thousand kilometers of these Proton cars will be fixed and the faulty parts replaced within 24 hours. 

He further informed that marketing of these Proton PHP cars will be launched through 6 show rooms in six districts. 

Preve











Saga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Padma bridge: getting ready for installation of first span













wiseone2 said:


> what is lavish or luxurious about this ? I realize luxury is a relative term



Well you can judge for yourself. Yes luxury is relative. For a developing country like Bangladesh (indeed a lot of Asian countries even) having aircraft style seating, carpeted soundproof interior, a toilet in the back and about 60 cushy leather upholstered semi-sleep seats is considered luxurious. Maybe you have a different yardstick for India. But for us we like it.






As far as I know Tata's Bodybuilder Marcopolo in Brazil (nor Scania) did not introduce long distance DOUBLE DECKERS in India yet. But I could be wrong. SiddhiVinayak (SVLL) has single deckers though.

Let's not discuss this OT subject here, please provide a link to separate thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

*Mouchak-Moghbazar flyover opens to public early Oct*

Staff Correspondent
With the 4km Malibagh-Razarbagh-Shantinagar stretch ready for traffic, the widely-criticised 8.7km Mouchak-Moghbazar flyover is set to completely open for public use by early next month, said an official.

“With all the components ready, our aim is to open the remaining four-km stretch of the flyover sometime in the first week of October after the prime minister returns home,” said Sushanto Kumar Biswas, the flyover project director yesterday.

In late March last year, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the first 2km section of the flyover.

It stretches from Shaheed Captain Mansur Ali Avenue (Moghbazar) near Holy Family Red Crescent Medical College Hospital to Satrasta intersection (Shaheed Tajuddin Ahmad Avenue).

Later in mid-September last year, the local government minister opened another 2.25km section of the flyover connecting Banglamotor and Mouchak though officials pledged this section by June.

The Malibagh-Razarbagh-Shantinagar section was supposed to be opened by early this year with the project completion deadline by this June.

Meantime, the flyover was extended by 450 meters at a cost of Tk 85 crore over Karwan Bazar level crossing drawing experts' criticism that it would only add to traffic mess near Sonargaon hotel. Hasina inaugurated the flyover construction in February 2013.

The Local Government Engineering Division embarked on the flyover scheme in early 2013 amid raging controversy with a 2005 layout configuration ignoring mandatory approval of Dhaka Transport Coordination Authority.

The Tk 1,219 crore flyover project has 50 ramps and is built on 311 single-piers along the central line of the existing roads.

According to top LGED officials, the flyover would help pass the vehicular movement on eight intersections and three level crossings -- Karwan Bazar, Moghbazar and Malibagh.

Transport experts, however, criticised time and again that it would facilitate only as an overpass across the railway level crossing and road intersections for a portion of the existing traffic volume, as there is no provision for right turning.

Originally, the project was scheduled to start in 2011 and be completed by December 2015 but it started in 2013.

Later in January 2015, the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council approved a revision of the project with an extension of 18 months till June 2017 and an increase in cost of Tk 446.20 crore. The scheme is financed jointly by Saudi Development Fund, OPEC Fund for International Development and Bangladesh government.

http://www.thedailystar.net/city/mouchak-moghbazar-flyover-opens-public-early-oct-1467280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Mouchak-Moghbazar flyover (two of the over thirty points)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Padma Bridge First Span was put in place this morning...Alhamdulillah. One down, 40 more to go.

*First span of Bangladesh's largest Padma bridge successfully installed*
DHAKA, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- Bangladesh's largest Padma Bridge is now visible as its very first span was successfully installed Saturday by the engineers of the China Major Bridge Engineering Company.

Bangladeshi Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader among others witnessed the installation process at a site of the bridge on Saturday morning.

With the installation of the span, first among the 41 spans to be installed on the 6.15-km bridge, the minister said the Padma Bridge is now visible.

About 50 percent work of the bridge project has so far been completed, said the minister, adding that all other spans would be set up gradually.

It took about two hours for the engineers to complete the installation work of the 150-meter long span on piler-37 and piler-38.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*First span of Bangladesh's largest Padma bridge successfully installed*
DHAKA, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- Bangladesh's largest Padma Bridge is now visible as its very first span was successfully installed Saturday by the engineers of the China Major Bridge Engineering Company.

Bangladeshi Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader among others witnessed the installation process at a site of the bridge on Saturday morning.

With the installation of the span, first among the 41 spans to be installed on the 6.15-km bridge, the minister said the Padma Bridge is now visible.

About 50 percent work of the bridge project has so far been completed, said the minister, adding that all other spans would be set up gradually.

It took about two hours for the engineers to complete the installation work of the 150-meter long span on piler-37 and piler-38.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1170216/world#photo/4

DHAKA: For six months, two-year-old Akhimoni waited for the surgery she desperately needed for her burn injuries.
Her father, Abul Kalam, and mother, Nazma Begum, could not afford a hospital in Dhaka, the Bangladeshi capital, and had almost given up hope.

Then Nazma heard about the Emirates Friendship Hospital, a floating medical center in the Gaibandha District, and set off with her daughter on the four-hour journey there.

“Here, Akhimoni got her surgery free of cost yesterday,” she said. “Not only that, we are also getting all the medicines for free.”

The family are not the only ones from the char areas, the wetlands of Bangladesh, to benefit from the floating hospital. The islands they live on are often far from the mainland, and difficult to reach. The people of the chars are mostly deprived of proper education and health care.

The hospital was launched in 2008 by Friendship, a non-governmental organization, in collaboration with the Dubai-based Emirates airline. The aim is to provide health care for the remote char communities, which Friendship describes as among the “most vulnerable and marginalized people in the world.”

Emirates Friendship is the organization’s second floating hospital. The first, the Lifebuoy Friendship Hospital, was launched in 2001 in a converted French river barge, with sponsorship from Unilever Bangladesh. There are now three, providing free treatment including primary health care and mother-and-child care.

Each one is fully equipped and staffed with a professionally qualified MBBS doctor, a group of nurses, and medical assistants. More than 30 staff serve in each ship around the clock, seven days a week. The villagers can visit from 9 a.m. until 4 p.m. Each hospital has up to eight beds for critical patients. Friendship also operates 400 satellite clinics to provide primary health care to people in the chars.

“We believe in maximum level of care for the patient so that they are cured. Otherwise there is no meaning in visiting our hospital,” said Runa Khan, the founder and executive director of Friendship.

“With these three Friendship floating hospitals and 400 satellite clinics, we have treated around 4.2 million poor people over the last 13 years.

“We will introduce another 250 satellite clinics next year. In addition, we will launch five more floating hospitals named King Abdullah Friendship Hospital, a donation from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, which are now under construction in a shipyard near Dhaka.”

Friendship also plans to launch a 50-bed hospital at Shyamnagar Thana for the people of the coastal area, who are struggling every day with the effects of climate change.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiseone2

Bilal9 said:


> Well you can judge for yourself. Yes luxury is relative. For a developing country like Bangladesh (indeed a lot of Asian countries even) having aircraft style seating, carpeted soundproof interior, a toilet in the back and about 60 cushy leather upholstered semi-sleep seats is considered luxurious. Maybe you have a different yardstick for India. But for us we like it.



I don't disagree. But a railway coach is lot more luxurious than a bus. 

I have travelled in a bus similar to your description. Let us say I am not looking to travel again in it. At least not for long distances


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Hitting the target*
Tribune Editorial
Published at 07:11 PM October 10, 2017
Last updated at 07:37 PM October 10, 2017




*Bangladesh has all the ingredients to turn into an exporting powerhouse. Let us seize this opportunity*
Over the past few years, Bangladesh has shown great dynamism in the exporting sector, with export earnings going up by 7.23% in the first quarter of the current fiscal.

But the truth is, to hit our ambitious targets, we have to do better.

The RMG sector has a $50 billion target for exports by 2021 — this is a tall order, and the current export growth rate will not cut it, but we certainly have the ability to go higher.

Bangladesh needs to become more competitive globally, and break into non-traditional markets — this means negotiating duty-free access to countries that buy from us, and reducing existing duties.

There is no doubt that we are at a critical juncture in our economic history, and the policies we put down now will matter for what the future looks like.

It is important to focus on developing our infrastructure facilities and reducing transportation costs.

To that end, we need to build deep sea ports. Right now, other competing nations are getting the better of us by pushing ahead with their own port facility initiatives, and Bangladesh has a lot of catching up to do.

Also, we need to increase the capacity and efficiency of our existing ports to sustain competitiveness.

To meet the growing needs of our exporters, a deep sea port must be placed high up on our list of priorities.

Bangladesh has all the ingredients to turn into an exporting powerhouse, and with labour costs rising in East Asian countries, the scales are tipping in our favour. Let us seize this opportunity.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/opinion/2017/10/10/hitting-the-target/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

*Bangladesh wants South Asia to tap trans-boundary rivers*
*Foreign Minister AH Mahmood Ali has said the South Asia region can take advantage of the trans-boundary rivers for inter-country means of riverine transport.*

He said high transport costs continue to be the greatest impediment to trade competitiveness of LDCs and equitable access of their products to global as well as regional markets.

"A greater opportunity to use the riverine routes and improvement of the quality of the river connectivity should be at the core of any strategy aiming at stimulating exports and promoting the participation of domestic economy in regional markets and beyond in the global chains of production," he said.






The foreign minister inaugurated the NADI-2 Dialogue with the theme “Celebrating Common Riverine Heritage of the Bay of Bengal: Perspectives from Bangladesh and India” in Dhaka on Sunday.
The ‘Asian Confluence’ and ‘Friends of Bangladesh’ in coordination with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Bangladesh organised the dialogue.

Ram Madhav, National General Secretary, BJP and Director, India Foundation; M Shahriar Alam, State Minister for Foreign Affairs, and Harsh Vardhan Shringla, High Commissioner of India, were present.

*Ali said as many as 57 cross-boundary rivers flow through Bangladesh down to the Bay of Bengal. Out of these, 54 rivers are coming through Indian territory.*

But he said the riverine transport is taking place in a limited way.





The Indo-Bangladesh Protocol on Inland Water Transit and Trade (PIWTT) has been operational since 1972. For that Indian cargo is transported by vessels from mainland to north-east India using Bangladesh’s inland water ways.
Meanwhile, the PIWTT has been renewed in 2015 and many new ports of call have been included.

The foreign minister said the signing of the coastal shipping deal with India has opened up new avenues of connectivity and trade facilitation.

"We are also looking at plying of passenger and cruise vessels in these protocol routes," he said.

An MoU for movement of passenger and cruise vessels in coastal shipping routes and inland water protocol routes was signed on April 8 this year.

"Mutual respect and understanding of each other’s perspectives has matured the Bangladesh-India relationship over the years," he said, recalling India's support to Bangladesh in the War of Liberation in 1971.

https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2017/10/09/bangladesh-wants-south-asia-to-tap-trans-boundary-rivers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh ranks 88th on global hunger index*
Tribune Desk
Published at 09:46 AM October 13, 2017




Dhaka Tribune
*Bangladesh stood at 90th position among 118 countries in last year’s ranking*
Bangladesh has ranked 88 out of 119 countries on the global hunger index, the International Food Policy Research Institute (IFPRI) said in a report.

Bangladesh has a “serious” hunger problem, according to the report.

However, Bangladesh is ahead of its neighbours India and Pakistan. Bangladesh stood at 90th position among 118 countries in last year’s ranking.

According to the report, among other South Asian countries India ranked 100, Pakistan 106, Nepal 72, Sri Lanka, 84, and Afghanistan 107.

Meanwhile, China ranked 29 and Myanmar 77 in this year’s hunger index.

The report said: “India is ranked 100th out of 119 countries, and has the third highest score in all of Asia – only Afghanistan and Pakistan are ranked worse,” IFPRI said in a statement on Thursday.

The Global Hunger Index has been ranking countries since based on four key indicators – undernourishment, child mortality, child wasting and child stunting.

According to this year’s scores, the level of hunger in the world has decreased by 27% from the 2000 level.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2017/10/13/bangladesh-ranks-88th-global-hunger-index/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*WB loan to be ‘costlier’ for BD from next FY*
SAM Staff, October 14, 2017




Bangladesh will have to pay higher interest rates for taking loans from the International Development Association (IDA) of the World Bank as the country will be classified as an ‘IDA gap’ country by the lending agency from the next year, said a report by _United News of Bangladesh_.

According to the report, the World Bank Country Director for Bangladesh, Bhutan and Nepal Qimiao Fan has recently informed Bangladesh about this development and requested the government to make necessary preparations.

*In a recent letter sent to Finance Minister AMA Muhith, Fan said due to Bangladesh’s improved economic performance its GNI per capita exceeded the IDA operational threshold for two consecutive years in FY 17 and FY 18.*

“In the event that Bangladesh’s GNI per capita exceeds the operational threshold for the 3rd consecutive year, the country will be classified as an ‘IDA gap’ country starting in FY19 and will be subjected to IDA lending on blend terms,” wrote the World Bank Country Director in the letter.

According to the letter, Bangladesh from the next fiscal year will have to pay 2 percent interest instead of the existing 0.75 percent while the repayment period will come down to 30 years from 38, with the grace period shrinking to 5 years from 6.

Bangladesh is ready to graduate from its current ‘IDA-only’ status to the ‘gap’ status since its gross national income (GNI) per capita crossed the $ 1,165-mark to $1,190 in the last fiscal year against the IDA operational cutoff of $1,185 and is on course to repeating it this year.

To continue to get loans from the IDA, the concessionary arm of the World Bank Group, which hands out loans and grants to the world’s poorest developing countries, Bangladesh’s GNI per capita has to be less than $ 1,165.

*In 2015, Bangladesh graduated to the lower middle-income bracket with a per capita income of $ 1,190, as per the WB criteria. The per capita income has been increasing since.*

The ‘IDA-only’ cut-off in 2015 was more than $ 1,200 and so Bangladesh was still eligible for loans at concessionary interest rates.

As Bangladesh could manage to stay above the cut-off of $ 1,165 for two consecutive years, credits become expensive: the rate of interest on WB loans will jump from 1.25 percent to 2.62 percent in USD, while it will be 2 percent in SDR (Special Drawing Rights) from 0.75 percent.

Accordingly, Bangladesh can choose to request a creditworthiness assessment for IBRD lending anytime.

If assessed as creditworthy, it would be classified as an IDA/IBRD blend country. Once classified as either ‘gap’ or ‘blend’, Bangladesh will be subjected to IDA lending on ‘blend’ terms.

If classified as creditworthy for IBRD, Bangladesh would then gain access to IBRD resources and a wider menu of WB group financial products.

The bank further said Bangladesh’s eventual transition to ‘gap’ and potential ‘blend’ status is recognition that the country has achieved an important milestone in development.

The other countries in South Asia have followed similar transition paths, such as India and Sri Lanka, who are IDA Graduates and Pakistan, which is an IDA blend Country.

The Bank also wrote to AMA Muhith, “We look forward to discussing this further with you in the near future to ensure Bangladesh can make strategic use of available WB group resources to meet its development needs.”

According to the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics, the per capita income was $ 1,465 in fiscal 2015-16 and $1,602 in the last fiscal year. As per the WB’s own estimation, however, it was $ 1,330 and $ 1,480 respectively.

The service charge on IDA loans is 0.75 percent. Besides, there is a 0.25 percent front-end fee and 0.25 percent commitment charge. The repayment period is 38 years, including a grace period of six years.

Although the rate of interest on WB loans is increasing, it is still much lower than on other commercial loans.

Bangladesh gets the highest amount of loans from the WB among its multilateral and bilateral development partners. In the last several years, Bangladesh received more than $ 1 billion in loans annually from the WB.
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/10/14/wb-loan-costlier-bd-next-fy/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

*NBR to catch foreigners dodging taxes*
UNB . Dhaka | Update: 19:06, Oct 15, 2017

0 Like




The National Board of Revenue (NBR) is set to start drive in various business entities to detect foreign workers engaged in jobs in Dhaka but not paying taxes.

"A taskforce team will inspect some selected business entities in search of foreign nationals who are doing jobs in Bangladesh but don't bother to pay income tax," a senior official at the NBR told UNB.

He said if the taskforce team finds any violation of relevant law then they will be penalised accordingly.

As per the existing law, if any business house wants to employ foreign nationals it will have to take prior permission from the Bangladesh Investment Development Authority (BIDA).

Violators of this rule is will have to pay Tk 500,000 or 50 percent of the income tax (which is higher) as fine.

Besides, one will be jailed for three months to three years and be panelised by Tk five lakh or both if he/she appoints any foreigner without prior permission of the authorities concerned. The companies will also lose tax holiday or exemption benefits.

The NBR official said they have information that a good number of foreign nationals are engaged in jobs here without taking prior permission from the authorities concerned.

"They're evading taxes and we've information of some business entities that they've employed foreign nationals without taking permission," the official said.

The NBR has already asked the business entities to inform and take permission from the authorities concerned over recruiting foreign nationals.

"There're allegations that the foreigners doing jobs here evade taxes by not submitting their income tax returns or showing lower salaries and allowances in their income tax returns," the official added.

To check such irregularities, the NBR chairman has given an instruction to show zero tolerance towards the tax evaders, no matter whether locals or foreigners, he said.

There are also allegations that the employers resort to money laundering to pay the salaries and allowances of the foreign workers. Some foreigners change their addresses after entering the country taking the scope of on arrival visa.

The NBR chairman at a recent meeting asked Central Intelligence Cell (CIC) and Customs Intelligence and VAT Intelligence to work in a coordinated and integrated way in this regard.

Currently, as per available data, around 450,000 foreign nationals, mostly from India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, China, Taiwan, South Korea and some European and African countries are working legally or illegally in Bangladesh.

They are now working at different non-government organisations (NGOs), hotels, restaurants, educational institutions, garments, hospitals and various industries when only 11,000 of them are paying the income tax regularly, according to the NBR sources.

All the foreigners are bound to pay 30 percent tax on their income.

Besides, many of them are working here without any work authorisation and leaving the country secretly without paying their due taxes.

Officials alleged that some unscrupulous employers also help their foreign workers evade their taxes as they work on temporary basis, renewing their work permits every three months.

According to the BoI data, nearly 12,000 foreigners receive work permit from the authorities each year.

Last year, the NBR has formed two task forces in Dhaka and Chittagong, with representatives from civil aviation, NSI, Special Branch, DGFI and other related ministries of the government, aiming to bring the foreign nationals working in Bangladesh under the tax net.

http://en.prothom-alo.com/economy/news/163187/NBR-to-catch-foreigners-dodging-taxes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*When will we have a BRT?*

Shohel Mamun
Published at 06:59 PM August 18, 2017
*Other development projects overlap Bus Rapid Transit route, construction cost doubles*
The average traffic speed in Dhaka is now only 7km per hour, according to recent data from World Bank. A BRT bus, however, could operate at 25km/h along the suggested routes.

So why has Bangladesh not succeeded in developing a BRT system to ease the pain of commuters in Dhaka?

Many other major cities in the world have Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) systems including Delhi, Bangkok, Jakarta and Shanghai. Rio de Janeiro opened its BRT system for the 2016 Olympic Games last summer.



A BRT system can ensure a smooth and comfortable journey since the buses run within dedicated corridors through the middle of the road, with little scope for congestion as other vehicles are denied access.

Buses can drive through without any interruption and BRT buses can even be given priority when passing through intersections. Commuters can catch BRT buses from dedicated stations by paying in advance through smart cards.

BRT projects are cheaper than building new flyovers or highways because they involve limited construction and are normally based on existing routes.

Bangladesh had planned to build three BRT systems around 20 years ago to improve Dhaka’s traffic system and reduce emissions, but now the authorities say they will build only two BRT routes due to a shortage of space on existing roads.

The first route will be constructed along a 42km stretch between Shibbari in Gazipur and Jhilmil near Keraniganj in Dhaka. Another 36km line will be built on the capital’s eastern edge, according to the Revised Strategic Transport Plan (RSTP).

The 42km project, called BRT line 3, was launched by the Road Transport and Bridges Ministry in 2010 but its progress is currently below 5% and the civil work is yet to start. It will be implemented in two parts: from Gazipur to Dhaka airport (20km); and from the airport to Keraniganj (22km).

The cost of the Gazipur and Airport part has been set at Tk2,040 crore and the Airport to Jhilmil section at Tk4,747 crore. The total cost for BRT line 3 of Tk6,787 crore is more than double the initial estimated cost of Tk3,034 crore.

Officials from the Road Transport and Highways Division and officials involved in the project say the major cause of rising costs are loopholes in the preliminary design, three revisions of the design due to overlap with other projects, and negligence of the implementing authorities.

However, MAN Siddique, secretary of the Road Transport and Highways Division, told the Dhaka Tribune: “We have no experience building a BRT, but we have already overcome the challenges. Hopefully the project will be implemented by 2019 as per plan.”

*



Progress of Gazipur-Airport section*
Land development work for a depot for the BRT line 3 project started late last year and is still ongoing by a local firm, nearly four years after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina laid its foundation stone on October 31, 2013. The PM inaugurated the construction work on July 26, 2016.

The Roads and Highways Department signed a Tk2,040 crore deal with China Gezhouba Group No 6 Engineering Co Ltd on December 1, 2016, for the building of Line 3 including a 16km road corridor, flyovers and 25 stations. In addition, the Bridges Division will build a 4km flyover at Tongi for a further Tk855 crore.

The Asian Development Bank, France Development Agency and Global Environmental Facility will finance the project.

“Under the project we will build six flyovers, 32km of footpaths, a depot in Gazipur and an eight-lane bridge over the Tongi river, which has raised the cost,” BRT (Gazipur-Airport) Project Director AQM Ikram Ullah said.

“The BRT will also need 48 hectares of land to develop the depot. While most of it is public land, Tk1,107 crore has been spent to acquire the rest, with a rehabilitation cost of Tk268 crore.”

Articulated buses will run on the BRT at a cost of Tk392.4 crore.

Prof Shamsul Hoque of Buet’s department of civil engineering said there is no need to build a separate infrastructure for BRT.

“Building two dividers on the existing roads would have sufficed. Even land would not have been necessary,” he said. “All that would be necessary would be some stopping points for the passengers. Also, the traffic light system should be upgraded to prioritise the BRT system.”






*Progress of Airport-Jhilmil section*
The project authority says Dhaka South is more congested than the north and so this is a challenge for the second phase of the BRT line 3 project. The draft design was changed three times, delaying its completion and raising the cost twice from an initial Tk2,747 crore to the current figure of Tk4,747 crore.

As per the design – which has been funded by the World Bank – the main bus corridor, intersection modification, 16 stations, underpasses, box culverts and bridges will cost a combined Tk1,019 crore. The cost for feeder roads, drainage and footpaths has been set at Tk488 crore.

Mohakhali terminal reconstruction and bus depot construction cost is Tk1,163 crore. Keraniganj bus depot cost is Tk132.5 crore. BRT transportation system cost is Tk163 crore. The cost of automated fare collection and ticketing system is Tk52 crore.

The Shantinagar-Keraniganj flyover is not in the RSTP, but Rajuk is implementing the project which has become another major block for the BRT route. As a result the project authorities are trying to redesign the route, which may now end at Mohakhali.

“The project authority’s thought for an alternative is that if the BRT is finally built between Gazipur to Mohakhali instead of Keraniganj, the authority will install two shuttle bus services from Mohakhali bus terminal to Farmgate and another from the terminal to Gulistan,” PD Anisur Rahman said.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/development/2017/08/18/when-will-we-have-a-brt/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

*Padma Bridge will transform the fate of 21 districts*



Project officials said the bridge’s construction work is going ahead braving strong currents in the river and inclement weather |*Mehedi Hasan/Dhaka Tribune*
*‘The southern region will become the country’s biggest economic zone after the opening of Padma Bridge’*

The Padma Multipurpose Bridge Project will forever change the economic landscape of Bangladesh’s 21 southwestern districts.

Once in operation, the bridge will improve the region’s connectivity with Dhaka, which in-turn, will ensure a direct positive impact on local businesses and emerging industries.

Bangladesh will finally join the Asian Highway Network with the Padma Bridge. It will breathe new life into the economy of the southern region, and will significantly increase employment opportunities, several businessmen and politicians said.

The government says the bridge boost the GDP by 1.2%.

The districts that can reap economic benefits from the bridge are – Khulna, Bagerhat, Jessore, Satkhira, Narail, Kushtia, Meherpur, Chuadanga, Jhenaidah, Magura under the Khulna Division. Barisal, Pirojpur, Bhola, Patuakhali, Barguna and Jhalokati under the Barisal Division, and Gopalganj, Faridpur, Madaripur, Shariatpur and Rajbari.

Bagerhat-3 lawmaker Talukder Abdul Khaleque said: “Industrialisation has gone up in the 21 districts in tandem with the construction of Padma Bridge. A number of new cement factories have already started production near the Mongla Port.

“The number of export-oriented industries is also increasing in the region.”

Khaleque, a former state minister, believes the bridge would initiate an industrial revolution in southern Bangladesh even before the project’s predicted completion in late 2018.

“A special economic zone is being built in Bagerhat. The Khan Jahan Ali Airport project is being fast tracked to become a full-fledged airport. The work on expanding the railway is also moving ahead. All happening thanks to the Padma Bridge Project,” he said.

“The southern region will become the country’s biggest economic zone after the opening of Padma Bridge, provided that the zone receives the gas supply it needs.”

Khulna Chamber of Commerce & Industry has compiled a report about Padma Bridge’s impact on the development of Bangladesh’s southwestern region.

According to it, the bridge will ensure improved road network to the rest of the country, which in turn will reduce both the required time and cost associated with transportation.

Replying to a question, Khulna chamber President Kazi Aminul Haque said: “The region will witness breakthrough in development, following the completion of Padma Bridge. But, the demand for energy must be met to achieve that.

“Investment and employment in the region will go up significantly, and income inequality will come down.”

The report further revealed that the Mongla Port, will get a boost of traffic through the Padma Bridge. The port will become essential to businessmen across the country for importing and exporting goods, by cutting transportation costs and time.

Payra Port, a relatively small seaport in Patuakhali, will also be benefited. With necessary equipment and modernisation, the seaport could be transformed into a deep seaport.

The Khulna chamber report said the Padma Bridge would help increase the profit earned by exporting frozen fish and jute products, which are the main exports in Khulna division. The bridge will further improve domestic transportation of goods and passengers through the integrated railway system.

Meanwhile, economists have urged concerned officials to start strengthening the essential infrastructures, in the region, ahead on the bridge’s completion.

Speaking on the issue, Centre for Policy Dialogue Research Director Khondaker Golam Moazzem said: “Padma Bridge will help build an integrated communication network in Bangladesh, provided that the demands for gas, electricity and other infrastructural developments are met.

“The project will help boost communication, trade and tourism with many other southasian and southeastern countries.”

Former Bangladesh Bank governor Atiur Rahman echoed Moazzem, saying: “The dream project will help create more river and sea ports across the country. We must further improve gas, electricity and other infrastructures in the region to reap the benefits of industrialisation.”

Describing his plans for the region, Bagerhat Chamber of Commerce & Industry President Liakat Hossain Liton said: “I had a factory in Chittagong, which I sold to build an industry in Bagerhat, after construction of the Padma Bridge started moving forward. Many industrialists like me took the same step.

“People doing business in the region must be given incentives for realising the full potential of this industrial boom. Businessmen will consider setting up businesses and industries in the region, if tax rates are cut. Land demarcation for economic zones have already been finalised in Faridpur, Madaripur and Khulna,” he said.

The first span of Padma Bridge was installed on September 30. A total of 41 spans will be installed in this bridge. The government is optimistic that the bridge will be completed by December, 2018.

_The Article was first published in Bangla Tribune.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/development/2017/10/24/padma-bridge-chance-21-districts-rise/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

*Akij eyes big profits from purchase of Malaysian firm*



Photo:*Dhaka Tribune*
*Under the Foreign Exchange Regulation Act, overseas investment is not permitted for resident Bangladeshis*

Akij Jute Mills Ltd has proclaimed the prospect to make $83.06 million in 10 years from the overseas purchase of Malaysian fibreboard manufacturing firm Robin Resources and its subsidiary Robina Flooring.

The company is also promising to repatriate $29.90 million from the overseas equity investment within the time frame.

The prospects were highlighted in a report of the Bangladesh Bank Performance Evaluation Committee (PEC).

The Financial Institutions Division is likely to send the PEC report to the cabinet committee on economic affair for its consent today. Finance Minister AMA Muhith will preside over the meeting.

Earlier, a total of three leading Bangladeshi companies applied to make equity investments overseas.

Scrutinising the proposals, the PEC gave its recommendation for Akij’s proposal to remit $20 million to Malaysia for buying the fibreboard and wood composite manufacturing firm.

The report of the evaluation committee said the Akij Jute Mills, a concern of Akij Group, will also return its investment of $20 million within three years after the acquisition of Robin Resources.

The PEC also levied 13 conditions, including creating employment opportunities for Bangladeshi workers in the country of investment and remitting the profit back to Bangladesh, on Akij Jute Mills.

The PEC recommendation was passed by the committee’s Executive Director Ahmed Jamal.

Under the Foreign Exchange Regulation Act, overseas investment is not permitted for resident Bangladeshis. If the Akij Group investment comes through, it will break open new grounds in foreign trade for the country.

Robina Flooring made a profit of $7.84 million in 2016.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/business/2017/10/25/akij-eyes-big-profits-purchase-malaysian-firm/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*NWPGCL to build 3600MW LNG power plant*



Representational image of a power plantWikimedia
*NWPGCL has already decided to build another 750MW-850MW re-gasification LNG combined cycle power plant in Khulna*

The state owned North-West Power Generation Co Ltd (NWPGCL) is planning to build a 3600 MW re-gasification LNG combined cycle power plant in Patuakhali district.

“We will sign a non-binding memorandum of understanding (MoU) with is a German company, Siemens AG to build the 3600 MW LNG power plant in the first week of November this year,” NWPGCL Managing Director AM Khurshedul Alam told the Dhaka Tribune.

“We have opted to import LNG as the country is reeling from an acute gas crisis because the current reserves are depleting very fast. We have already an approval from the Power Division to set up the plant. We have selected Patuakhali as the location because there is a the maritime port there which will help when were are importing LNG. This may be a joint venture between NWPGCL and Siemens,” he said.

Currently, the cost of electricity per unit from a gas-run plant is less than Tk2 while the cost of electricity per unit produced from a diesel or furnace oil-run plant is Tk14 to Tk18.

NWPGCL has already decided to build another 750MW-850MW re-gasification LNG combined cycle power plant in Khulna.

NWPGCL Managing Director Khurshedul said: “We have planned to import around 125 million cubic feet per day
[mmcfd] equivalent of re-gasified LNG at Bangladesh-India border through an offshore LNG terminal from India’s West Bengal to the plant in Kulna.”

A joint venture company, the Coal Power Generation Company Bangladesh Limited (CPGCBL) and Japanese MITSUI has also decided to set up a 500MW-600MW re-gasification LNG combined cycle power plant in Matarbari inCox’s Bazar.

So far, the NWPGCL has implemented three power plants – one 225 MW Sirajganj plant, the other in 225 MW Khulna plant and another 360 MW dual-fuel Bheramara power plant.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/power-energy/2017/10/25/nwpgcl-build-3600mw-lng-power-plant/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, October 26, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:52 PM, October 26, 2017
*Marks & Spencer to source more from Bangladesh*
*Shwapna Bhowmick, the first Bangladeshi to become country manager of the British retailer, tells The Daily Star*




Shwapna Bhowmick
Refayet Ullah Mirdha
Bangladeshi garment units are now exemplars of factory safety after the owners corrected all structural flaws with the help of Accord, Alliance and the government, said the country manager of British retail giant Marks & Spencer.

“Now, the owners are more proactive about protecting the production environment, but previously they were not. This is a big change in the garment sector,” Shwapna Bhowmick, country manager of M&S, told The Daily Star in an interview.

Bhowmick, who hails from Magura district, is the first Bangladeshi to take charge of M&S's operations in the country.

She joined M&S in 2006 as a senior merchandiser, when the British retail giant used to source garment items worth only $5 million from Bangladesh. In the current year, the value is expected to hit $700 million.

“M&S has no cap on sourcing items from Bangladesh -- we will source as much as possible.”

M&S's sourcing from Bangladesh grew by at least 30 percent year-on-year in the past three years.

“We believe in sustainability and business growth,” she said, adding that M&S has taken a lot of risks for growing its business in Bangladesh.

For instance, M&S started purchasing diversified garment products from Bangladesh.

“Those value-added products used to be sourced from other destinations earlier, as Bangladeshi exporters were not capable of making them.”

Bhowmick, who started her career in 2003 as a merchandiser with a local garment buying house after graduating from the University of Dhaka in philosophy, said she has long advised the garment manufacturers to get into the value-added segment as well.

Today, Bangladesh is no longer just a source of basic garment items. It is also a major source for value-added products like formal dresses, men's suits, formal blazers, she said.

“I also want to change the image of the country. We have a lot of green factories. Even M&S has been working with 12 green factories in Bangladesh.”

M&S helps the factories with technologies, expertise, modern design and banking products so that the factory owners can also survive in the business. It also helps its model factories to increase their productivity.

Regarding the potential of Myanmar and African countries in garment business, she said these countries are not ready yet to be a major competitor for Bangladesh.

“It will take a lot of time for Myanmar,” said Bhowmick, who is also the country manager for the neighbouring Southeast Asian country.

“But, at the same time, Bangladesh should not be complacent that we do not have any competitor. Bangladesh should continue its strive to do better.”

Bhowmick is the youngest person to become a country manager for one of M&S's operations.

“My family helped me a lot to reach this position, as it is really difficult for a woman in Bangladesh to reach such heights in the corporate world.”

Reaching the summit was not easy for Bhowmick. “As a junior merchandiser I worked day and night for the company.”

When she realised that some academic footing would help her perform better, she got herself enrolled on a diploma course on merchandising at the BGMEA University of Fashion and Technology.

Back in 2003, the working environment in Bangladesh for a female merchandiser was not as good as it is today.

“I was surprised that in the office of 150 there were only two females -- myself and a telephone operator.”

From the local buying house she moved to British retailer Next and then US retail giant Wal-Mart.

“We have a lot of work to be done for empowering women in the corporate world. I always wanted to be a change maker and tried to bring any positive change.”
http://www.thedailystar.net/business/marks-spencer-source-more-bangladesh-1481788

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Chevron not winding up business in BD*
SAM Report, October 27, 2017




File Photo
Bangladesh’s state minister for Power and Energy Nasrul Hamid on Thursday (Oct 26) said US oil major Chevron is not leaving Bangladesh; rather, it will invest $400 million in the country’s gas sector.

While addressing a contract signing ceremony at the Bidyut Bhaban in the city, he said Chevron has officially communicated its decision to the government to this end.

Beximco Group’s subsidiary Teesta Solar Limited signed the deal with state-owned Power Development Board (PDB) to set up a 200 MW solar power plant in Gaibandha.

He said the Chevron’s planned $400 million will be invested in setting up a wellhead gas compressor at Bibiyana gas field to increase the gas pressure to the supply line.

Chevron’s three gas fields — Bibiyana, Jalabad and Moulvibazar — share 52 percent of the total 2700 mmcf gas now being produced by the country’s 22 gas fields.

In September last year, the Chevron Corporation announced its plan to sell out its assets of the three gas fields in Bangladesh.

Following the announcement, Bangladesh expressed its desire to buy the assets.

But on April 24 last, Chevron further announced that it entered into an agreement to sell the shares of its wholly-owned indirect subsidiaries operating in Bangladesh to a Chinese consortium named Himalaya Energy Co Ltd.

Following the announcement, Bangladesh got very frustrated and continued its efforts to block the Chevron-Himalayan deal.

The state minister said the new decision of Chevron for investing money in the gas field will boost the confidence of other foreign companies to continue their businesses in Bangladesh.

He said many foreign companies are now showing their immense interest to invest in Bangladesh as its demand for energy is growing fast for the growing economy.

Welcoming Beximco for its deal with PDB to set up 200 MW solar power, the junior minister hoped that the company will be successful in setting up the plant.

PDB will buy electricity from the plant at a tariff rate of US 15 cents for 20 years on “no power, no payment basis”.

Nasrul Hamid, however, expressed his frustration that although many companies signed deals to set up solar power plants, their plants did not come into operation.

From next year, he said, about 2500 MW of electricity will be added to the national grid as the country’s power generation will reach 24000 MW by 2021.
SOURCE UNB
https://southasianmonitor.com/2017/10/27/chevron-not-winding-business-bd/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh signing $554 million deal with China for single point mooring*
SAM Staff, October 28, 2017




A single point mooring, Photo: Reuters
Bangladesh is penning a $554 million loan deal with China to build a deep-sea single point mooring with an aim to cut the time and cost of offloading fuel oil from tankers, according to a report by bdnews24.com.

The Economic Relations Division or ERD and the Export-Import Bank of China will sign the deal in Dhaka on Sunday (Oct 29).

ERD Deputy Secretary AKM Matiur Rahman told the news portal that the project titled ‘Installation of Single Point Mooring With Double Pipeline’ is part of memorandums of understanding or MoUs signed for 27 projects with a total estimated cost of $24 billion during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s Dhaka visit last year.

Matiur said the mooring would play a key role in reducing time and cost of offloading imported fuel oil by bringing order to the work
*Also Read: Bangladesh approves China-funded elevated expressway project*
State-owned Bangladesh Petrolium Corporation’s Eastern Refinery is the sole fuel oil refinery of the country now. It can refine 1.5 million tonnes crude oil annually.

Bangladesh imports around 3.5 tonnes diesel a year to meet the domestic demand.

Matiur said Bangladesh cannot offload imported fuel oil at the Eastern Refinery depot directly.

The oil tankers anchor at deep sea and lighter vessels take the oil to the depot as the port is not navigable for the tankers.

“It takes three to seven days to offload oil from tankers in this way and the government has to pay the shipping companies fines for the extra period,” Matiur said.

According to him, it will be possible to offload 120,000 tonnes crude oil in 48 hours and 70,000 tonnes diesel through the proposed mooring with its two pipelines.
*
The mooring’s capacity to offload oil annually will be 9 million tonnes.*

The deputy secretary said the plan is to send the oil directly to the refinery depot through the mooring.

The Executive Committee of National Economic Council or ECNEC cleared a project to set up a single point mooring with double pipeline at the deep sea in 2010, a lack of fund meant the project could not go ahead.

It, however, gained pace after the signing of the related MoU during Xi’s visit.

The BPC then signed a deal with China Petroleum Bureau on Dec 8 to implement the project.

According to the deal, the Chinese bureau will build the mooring in Maheshkhali and set up a 220-kilometre double pipeline to the refinery depot.
Storage tank and pump station will also be set up in Maheshkhali.
*Also Read: China says economic development will ensure maritime security*
https://southasianmonitor.com/2017/...-554-million-deal-china-single-point-mooring/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*ADB approves $1.2bn for Dhaka-Northwest int’l trade corridor*
SAM Staff, October 25, 2017





The Asian Development Bank has approved $1.2 billion in finance for the second phase upgradation of the Dhaka-Northwest international trade corridor in Bangladesh.

“Bangladesh has good prospects of becoming a regional trade hub, if the country’s transport infrastructure can be improved to bring down transport costs and make the sector more competitive,” said Dong Kyu Lee, Unit Head of Project Administration in ADB’s South Asia Department.

To take forward these aims, the project is expected to significantly boost trade and prosperity along the trade corridor route, the second busiest artery in the country, the ADB official added.

Transport infrastructure is the centerpiece of the ADB-supported South Asia Subregional Economic Cooperation (SASEC) programme, which promotes regional prosperity, said an ADB media release on Tuesday.

Since 2001, SASEC members have invested more than $9.17 billion in projects with a regional dimension, including 31 transport projects worth $7.3 billion. SASEC transport investments in Bangladesh focus on developing highway corridors. Road travel accounts for 70 percent of all passenger traffic and 60 percent of freight in Bangladesh, where traffic has been growing at a rate of 8 percent a year.

ADB has been a partner of the government in improving the Dhaka-Northwest corridor since 1994, when the landmark Jamuna Bridge Project was approved. A first ADB loan of $198 million was approved in 2012 for what is now considered phase 1 of the international corridor project.

This increased road capacity on 70 kilometers (km) of the Joydeypur-Elenga section of the road. It also improved operational efficiency of two of the land ports—Burimari and Benapole—that provide gateways to Bhutan and India, respectively.
*Also Read: India’s NRL enters diesel export pact with Bangladesh*
Phase 2 continues ADB’s support to the corridor by improving the 190-km section from Elenga through Hatikurul to Rangpur. Road operation and management in the Roads and Highway Department will also be strengthened.

There will be further work on issues such as road safety and gender responsive features to make the highway user friendly to women. Studies have shown that women particularly use the route on foot or slow-moving vehicles such as rickshaws, so the project will include footbridges, footpaths, and lanes for slow moving traffic to make their travel safer.

The total cost of the project is $1.67 billion, of which the government will meet $472.6 million. ADB’s financial assistance will be delivered through a multi-tranche financing facility, with the first tranche comprising a regular loan of $250 million and a concessional loan of $50 million.

The work will be carried out over 10 years to August 2027, with funding from three more tranches from the facility at intervals.

Accompanying the assistance package is an ADB technical assistance (TA) grant of $2 million to support the government in updating its Road Master Plan, and enhancing planning and monitoring activities associated with roads. The TA is to be carried out from January 2018 to December 2023.
*Also Read: Bangladesh to sign MoU for LNG import from three countries*
SOURCE UNB
https://southasianmonitor.com/2017/10/25/adb-approves-1-2bn-dhaka-northwest-intl-trade-corridor/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh, China sign framework agreement to arrange funds for energy project*
Aminur Rahman Rasel
Published at 01:59 PM October 29, 2017




Representational image of the signing of an agreement *BigStock*
*Kazi Shofiqul Azam, Economic Relations Division (ERD) secretary and Chinese Ambassador to Bangladesh Ma Mingqiang signed the agreement on behalf of their respective side*
Bangladesh has signed a framework agreement with China to arrange funds of Tk4293.12 crore to install a single-point mooring (SPM) at Sonadia island and two 220km-long pipelines to connect the SPM with Chittagong’s Eastern Refinery Limited.

An SPM facilitates the transfer of crude oil from mother vessels to offshore tanks and then to onshore tanks.

Kazi Shofiqul Azam, secretary of Economic Relations Division (ERD) and Chinese Ambassador to Bangladesh Ma Mingqiang signed the agreement on behalf of their respective sides at the ERD office in Dhaka on Sunday.

ERD Deputy Secretary AKM Matiur Rahman told the Dhaka Tribune: “After the framework agreement this week, the loan agreement will be signed between ERD and Chinese Exim Bank.”

On December 8, 2016, the state-owned Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation (BPC) signed a Tk5,426.26 crore deal with China’s state-owned oil pipeline contractor China Petroleum Pipeline Bureau CPPB to install an SPM.

Chinese Exim Bank will provide Tk 4293.12 crore and Bangladesh will arrange Tk1021.19 crore while the BPC will invest the remaining Tk111.95 crore.

The CPPB will set up the project as the EPC (engineering, procurement and construction) contractor.

Funding for Bangladesh’s first SPM was scheduled to be arranged by June and the project was scheduled to be completed by 2020.

The project’s main objective is to ensure the unloading of imported crude oil in a more efficient and time-saving manner.

BPC initiated the SPM project five years ago to handle the transfer of crude oil from Kutubdia to Patenga.

With installation of the SPM, Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation will be able to cut the oil-unloading period from 21 days to just nine, from a 20-ton lighter ship.

The CPPB will build the SPM as well as the pipelines that will connect the SPM with Chittagong’s Eastern Refinery Limited.

Currently, Bangladesh Petroleum Corporation imports crude and refined petroleum from the Middle-East and other countries through Chittagong Port. Large oil tankers unload crude oil to lighter vessels, which carry it to Eastern Refinery for distillation.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...ework-agreement-arrange-funds-energy-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*A new avenue*
Tribune Editorial
Published at 06:06 PM October 29, 2017
Last updated at 01:42 AM October 30, 2017




*A local industry devoted to producing mobile phones will mean thousands of new jobs and an improving trade balance*
As Bangladesh’s economy continues to develop and reduce its dependency on the agriculture sector, our manufacturing sector needs to be strengthened further in terms of productivity and diversification.

While the RMG industry has dominated manufacturing for a long time,* the consumer electronics industry has recently emerged as a strong player.*

Walton is one of the biggest names in the local consumer electronics industry, and now, for the first time in Bangladesh, the company is planning to undertake large-scale production of locally-assembled smartphones starting next year.

A local industry devoted to producing mobile phones will mean thousands of new jobs and an improving trade balance as we can scale down our import of handsets and perhaps even start exporting them.

That is the direction that we want to see more and more companies take, and we applaud Walton for showing the kind of entrepreneurial spirit that will transform our economy into a truly modern industrialised economy.

However, entering an existing market, especially one with foreign competition, means facing significant barriers, but the good news is that they can be overcome with the right kind of support from the government.

That prudent economic policy really makes a difference is already evident as the company thanked the government for its decision to lower import taxes on mobile parts, which helped lower production costs.

But apart from mobile parts, a big component of production is skilled labour, which is sorely lacking in the country.

This is not a problem that can be solved overnight, but it is certainly well worth the long-term investment.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/opinion/editorial/2017/10/29/a-new-avenue/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

09:09 PM, October 29, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 09:15 PM, October 29, 2017
*Bangladesh to emerge as ICT tiger in next 10 years: Muhith*




Finance Minister AMA Muhith. Star file photo
BSS, Dhaka
*Finance Minister AMA Muhith today said Bangladesh will emerge as ICT tiger in the next ten years as the country has already made a tremendous headway in ICT because of the government's realistic policies and plans.*
"The pledge to building a Digital Bangladesh was included in the election manifesto by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina nine years ago and now we can say Bangladesh has entered ICT age and in the next ten years county will emerge as ICT tiger," he told the closing session of a seminar on 'Impact Bangladesh Forum' in Dhaka.

While highlighting the benefits of the introduction of online payment systems, the finance minister said it has helped reduce 75 percent cost. The ICT is also playing important role in health sector, he added.

State minister for ICT Division Zunaid Ahmed Palak and Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (DCCI) president Abul Kasem Khan also spoke at the session.

United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) and DCCI jointly organised the daylong event.

Zunaid Ahmed Palak said immediately after coming to power the present government took realistic steps to build digital Bangladesh. As a result, the number of internet users increased to eight crore from 10 lakh eight years ago.

The government, he said, has a plan to expand internet connection up to all unions by 2018 and develop 20 lakhs skilled manpower in the ICT sector by 2021. The government has also a plan to develop 10,000 products in the ICT sector by 2021, he added.
Palak urged the entrepreneurs to invest in the ICT sector.
http://www.thedailystar.net/country...ears-finance-minister-abul-mal-muhith-1483447

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fallstuff

*Biman to induct two more aircraft*

State-run Biman Bangladesh Airlines has decided to add two more aircraft to its fleet for 72 months on lease before October next year.

The national flag carrier has invited Proposal/Offer for Dry Lease (only aircraft) of two 737-800 aircraft with winglets for a period of 72 months, a senior official of Biman told the news agency.

He mentioned that the airline wants to induct these two aircraft with delivery schedule on or before October 1, 2018.

The aircraft will be operated on regional, international as well as on the domestic routes of Biman Bangladesh Airlines, the Biman official added.

He said that Biman has increased its weekly frequencies to some potential routes and is also planning to extend its services to prospective new destinations (like Guangzhou, Colombo, Male`) along with resumption of flights to Delhi and Hong Kong.


"These two aircraft will be helpful to the airliner," the official added.

He said the aircraft will have two class configuration with 162 -- 12 business class and 150 economy class -- seats. The age of the aircraft will not be more than 13 years on October 1, 2018.

According to an official document, the aircraft must be delivered in full operating condition.

Heavy Maintenance Check (D Check or Equivalent) of the offered aircraft must not fall due within the first 12 months of the lease period.

If above mentioned tasks and Heavy Maintenance Check (D Check or Equivalent) is due in the second year, the lessor must pay the difference between the heavy maintenance cost and the accumulated maintenance reserves, the document reads. Each aircraft must be delivered fresh out of "C" Check, it added.

Established in February 1972, at present Biman is operating flights to seven domestic and 15 international destinations. Out of the international destinations, Biman operates flights to two destinations in the Saarc countries, four destinations in the South East Asia, eight destinations in the Gulf and Middle East and one destination in Europe.

At present, Biman has 13 aircraft in its fleet including four 777-300ER, two 777-200ER, one A330-200, four 737-800 and two Dash8-Q400 aircraft.

Biman took delivery of four 777- 300ER and two 737-800 aircraft from Boeing under the purchased agreement for 10 aircraft signed in 2008. Remaining four 787-8 aircraft are scheduled to be delivered in 2018/2019.

According to the Biman sources, the airliner has a plan to start its operation on Dhaka-Narita (Japan)-Dhaka route after having suitable aircraft in its fleet.

http://www.thedailystar.net/city/biman-induct-two-more-aircraft-1479544

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mage

*CTIEC Signs contract of float glass project in Bangladesh *

Date: 1 November 2017
Source: www.ctiec.net
LINKEDINFACEBOOKTWITTERGOOGLE +PRINTMORE




www.ctiec.net
On Oct. 28th, China Triumph International Engineering Co., Ltd signed the general contract of second 600tpd float glass line for Nasir Float Glass Industries Ltd.
The signature ceremony was held in headquarter of CTIEC in Shanghai. The Chairman and CEO of CTIEC Mr. Peng Shou, representing CTIEC, signed the contract with Mr. Nasir, Managing Director of Nasir Float Glass Industries Ltd.

The No.1 line of 600tpd float glass project contract was originally signed in 2015, and this float glass production line is still underconstruction with a steady progress. The demand of float glass is growing along with the quick development of economy in Bangladesh.

According to the company vision, Mr. Nasir decided to start the second line of 600tpd float glass project, and selected CTIEC as the general contractor without any hesitation.

CTIEC has already constructedseveral projects for Nasir Group since 2002, facilitating the Nasir Group to become the largest glass manufacturer in Bangladesh.

All the established projects including 250tpd float glass line, 100tpd glassware production line, 20tpd tubing glass production line, 250tpd to 400tpd float glass renovation project bring considerable profitsto the customer.

Deputy chief engineer of CTIEC, Mr. Wang Zongwei, Assistant President of CTIEC and Director of international business department Mr. He Wen, Chief engineer of international business department Mr. Zhao Wenke and project manager Mr. Sun Wentao attended the meeting.


https://www.glassonweb.com/news/ctiec-signs-contract-float-glass-project-bangladesh

*Telenor to invest more, seeks clear terms*





Sigve Brekke
Muhammad Zahidul Islam
Telenor Group, the majority shareholder in Grameenphone, is keen to invest heavily in Bangladesh to broaden its digital services, especially in 4G segment, but wants to be clear on terms and conditions first, said its top executive.

“Digital services are the future and Grameenphone is fully ready to invest in this segment,” Sigve Brekke, CEO of the Norwegian multinational telecom company, said in an interview with The Daily Star yesterday. He, however, didn't mention the amount it plans to invest.

“We see a huge opportunity in Bangladesh. We are willing and waiting to invest in network to offer the service. But the terms and conditions to make money from it have to be clear.”

Brekke said Grameenphone has made it clear to the government that it needs predictability on policies and regulations because “we are going to invest huge amount of money”.

“We need to know under which basis we are investing. We need predictability on the Telecom Act, something the industry has been discussing with the government for many years,” Brekke said, adding that GP wants business-friendly conditions in every aspect.

Telenor owns a 55.8 percent stake in Grameenphone, while Grameen Telecom owns 34.2 percent, and the general and institutional shareholders the remaining 10 percent.

The spectrum price is too high in Bangladesh, Brekke said. “If the government wants to maximise upfront benefits from the payments, we will have no other option but to pass some of the burden on the customers.”

He blamed the poor service quality on the spectrum scarcity and poor architecture of Dhaka.

“That's why we are urging the government to use the spectrums in an efficient way and place more spectrums on auction with an affordable price.”

According to the approved guideline, the floor price for each megahertz of spectrum in the 2,100 band would be $27 million and $30 million in the 900 and 1,800 bands.

The Telenor CEO said Grameen-phone has established super network in Dhaka similar to that of in Norway or Bangkok but it needs more spectrum to provide quality service.

Brekke joined Telenor in 1998. Before becoming the CEO, the Norwegian was the executive vice president and head for the Asia region of the group and chairman of Grameenphone.

Telenor has sought permission so it can set up its own infrastructure to offer the best-in-class services to the customers.

At the moment, mobile operators are not allowed to lay fibre optic cable, a vital component for 4G services.

Likewise, mobile operators are also going to lose authority to set up towers under a new licensing regime where tower companies will own all the towers and provide services to the telecom operators.

Brekke also touched upon Bangladesh's low smartphone penetration—now less than 40 percent— saying the country would have to go a long way to reap the maximum benefit of the internet.

The price of smartphones would come down to an affordable level on the back of local assembly, he said. “As a result, the penetration will increase.”

According to Brekke, Bangladesh will not reach its goal of establishing Digital Bangladesh without the mobile operators as only they have connections with millions of people.

Grameenphone CEO Michael Foley, who was present during the interview, said local handset manufacturing is developing in Bangladesh and it will drive prices down.

He said there is huge opportunity for mobile financial services in Bangladesh.

“Financial inclusion is weak in Bangladesh as mobile operators have no participation. The real financial inclusion will not happen unless mobile operators are allowed to be involved in the process. A truly Digital Bangladesh will not happen until people find a way to be financially included.”

Brekke said Grameenphone has no intention to take business away from banks.

“We can't be an alternative to banks; rather we can financially include more people with the digital process which can ultimately help grow the economy.”

Telenor is allowed to offer banking services in Pakistan and Myanmar and has more than 2 million banking customers in Pakistan.

Telenor also has some ups-and-downs in Bangladesh.

Accenture, a global outsourcing firm where Telenor has 49 percent share, recently announced it would wind up its operations from Bangladesh.

Brekke did not make elaborate comments on the issue other than saying that it is 'unfortunate'.

GPIT, a sister concern of Telenor and an offshoot of Grameenphone, sold majority shares to Accenture in 2013.

The market leader also shut down two e-commerce business platforms—ekhanei.com and kidorkar.com—this year.

The two ecommerce sites did not get much traction. On the other hand, Telenor has successfully replicated two digital services – WowBox and Tonic, both developed in Bangladesh – in Pakistan and Myanmar. And Brekke termed it as a success of Grameenphone.

About axing of Grameenphone's manpower, Brekke said when a company moves to digital services things will be done more efficiently, which may make it necessary to cut jobs.

Previously, Grameenphone used to manage call centres with thousands of people. But after the launch of an application, its customers now can get all the support they need. Only a few people are now required to run the call centres.

“It is quite natural as we are trying to digitalise the company. One the other hand, in some areas we need more people,” Brekke added.

Grameenphone now employs less than 2,000 people, down from about 5,000 a few years ago.


http://www.thedailystar.net/business/telenor-invest-more-seeks-clear-terms-1485118

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Dhaka to get first circular train service*
Shohel Mamun
Published at 07:04 PM November 06, 2017
Last updated at 12:02 AM November 07, 2017




The Ministry of Railways has completed a pre-feasibility study to acquire land for the proposed circular train network around Dhaka *Dhaka Tribune*
*The government is looking to install an 81.9km circular train network with elevated viaducts and double-line standard gauge tracks around Dhaka*
Bangladesh Railway (BR) is to construct a circular rail route surrounding Dhaka City to help ease traffic congestion.

The Ministry of Railways has completed a pre-feasibility study to acquire land for the proposed rail route.

“If we are able to implement the project, city dwellers will get some relief from the existing traffic chaos,” said Railways Secretary Mofazzel Hossain.

“People who will want to travel long distances and avoid the existing chaos can easily take the circular train service.”

According to details of the project plan, the 81.9km circular train network will have elevated viaducts and double line standard gauge.

The circular route will have 20 stations: Tongi, Termuk, Purbachal road, Beraid, Kayetpara, Demra, Siddhirganj, Chowdhuri Bari, Chasara, Fatullah, Shyampur, Sadarghat, Babubazar, Nawabgonj, Shankar, Gabtoli, Dhaka Zoo, Birulia, Uttara and Dhour.




According to the plan, trains will move both ways continuously.

Passengers who want to move across the city from north to south directly could catch the train from Tongi and move through Purbachal, Demra to Siddhirganj station, which is situated at the point of the Dhaka-Chittagong highway.

If a passenger wants to go from the south to Sadarghat, they can catch the train bound for the north.
*Also Read – Just 12% progress made in metro rail project in 4 years*
With the addition of the circular train service, some of Dhaka’s important sections will be connected through rail service with satellite towns like Purbachal, and other suburban areas of Dhaka City.

“The circular train can help to ease movement between long distances in Dhaka. The service will not only be comfortable and easier, it will also reduce pressure over the road networks,” said Railways Minister Mazibul Hoque.

“Dhaka city is already expanding, taking 16 Union Parishad into the city’s jurisdiction. Newly added city people will be able to take advantage of the circular train service,” he added.

The commuters of Yangon in Myanmar have been using a circular train service for the past seven years.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/development/2017/11/06/dhaka-first-circular-train/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Mobile phone users in Bangladesh top 140 million*
Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2017-11-14 21:39:32.0 BdST Updated: 2017-11-14 22:28:12.0 BdST





*More than 140 million people, out of Bangladesh’s population of 160 million, use mobile phones while around 80 million people access the internet, say the telecom regulators.*

Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission or BTRC released the latest figures on Tuesday.

The number of mobile subscribers was a little over 140.7 million by the end of September this year against 120 million during the same period last year, marking an 18 percent growth.

Grameenphone tops the chart boasting 63.8 million subscribers with the merged Airtel-Robi commanding 41.2 million subscribers.






Banglalink is a distant third with 32.3 million subscribers while state-owned operator Teletalk is struggling with 3.24 million subscribers.

The number of people with access to the internet has also grown by 18 percent in one year.

Nearly 73.8 million people access the World Wide Web by mobile phones, making up 93 percent of the total users.

Around 5.2 million subscribe to different Internet Service Providers and Public Switched Telephone Network to connect to the internet.






The number of WiMAX users has increased to 90,000 over the same period.

“The rise in the number of mobile phone and internet users indicate economic progress of the country,” said TIM Nurul Kabir, Secretary General of the Association of Mobile Telecom Operators of Bangladesh, on Tuesday.

Digital services in Bangladesh will flourish even more if the internet users are exempted from paying VAT, he suggested.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladesh's exports rebound with 6.5% growth in October*
Chief Economics Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2017-11-10 03:39:53.0 BdST Updated: 2017-11-10 03:39:53.0 BdST








The apparel sector in Bangladesh has seen impressive growth over the years accounting for more than 80 percent of the total exports earnings of the country. File photo: asaduzzaman pramanik

*After a slump in September, Bangladesh's export earnings have bounced back in October, topping expectations.*

It earned over $2.84 billion last month, marking a nearly 6.5 percent growth year-on-year and around 6.3 percent more than the target set in the budget for the fiscal 2017-18, according to Export Promotion Bureau data released on Thursday.

In September, export earnings dropped to $2.03 billion, which is around 10 percent less than the same month last year. It also missed the target by 28 percent.

In July-October period, Bangladesh exported goods worth over $11.5 billion.

The amount is 7.03 percent more than $10.75 billion of the same period last year, but still 0.074 percent off the target.

The readymade garment sector, like before, drove the exports with a contribution of over $9.43 billion in the four months this year.

The government targets to export goods worth $37.5 billion in 2017-18 fiscal year.

Exports in the last financial year amounted to $34.59 billion, which was 3.39 percent more than the previous year, but still way short of the $37 billion target.

*Bangladesh’s economic growth hits record 7.28% in FY17*
Staff Correspondent bdnews24.com
Published: 2017-11-14 15:52:58.0 BdST Updated: 2017-11-14 17:46:11.0 BdST




*
The GDP growth and per capita income for FY2017 are slightly higher than previous estimates.*

Bangladesh’s economic growth accelerated to 7.28 percent in the year to June 30, Planning Minister AHM Mustafa Kamal said at a media briefing in Dhaka on Tuesday, citing final data.

Provisional data put the GDP growth at 7.24 percent for the year.

Per capita income rose from $1,602 to $1,610.

“In the final data, Bangladesh’s GDP stands at $249.86 billion, or nearly Tk 20.88 trillion. It took Bangladesh 34 years to reach a GDP of $100 billion. The remaining growth has been the achievement of the Sheikh Hasina administration,” he said.

Aside from Bangladesh, only Ethiopia and Cambodia have achieved a GDP growth rate over 7 percent, the planning minister said.

“The agriculture sector grew 2.90 percent, manufacturing grew 10.22 percent and the services sector grew 6.69 percent. Though we have aimed for 8 percent growth by 2020, we will reach it by 2019 at the current rate.”

The Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics, or BBS had previously issued estimates of 7.24 percent GDP growth and per capita $1,602 in April.

According to the BBS, the growth rate in FY2016 was 7.11 percent, while the per capita income was $1,465.

The economy eventually passed 7 percent growth in FY2016 after being ‘stuck’ in the 6-7 percent range for nearly a decade. Last June, Bangladesh targeted a growth rate of 7.2 percent for the current fiscal year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, November 15, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:40 AM, November 15, 2017
*Rise High Bangladesh*




The second season of the export idea contest “Rise High Bangladesh”, jointly organised by The Daily Star and Crown Cement, has stepped into the final round. Successful campus activation programmes and campaigns in different media platforms generated all round positive response from students, and a good number of ideas have been submitted for the contest. An expert panel of judges, comprised of prominent business leaders and practitioners of the country, choose ten ideas for the final contest. Now three finalists will be selected for the gala round by the jury panel and readers. 
To vote for your idea please visit : www.thedailystar.net/risehighbd




















http://www.thedailystar.net/supplements/rise-high-bangladesh-1491481

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

02:39 PM, November 16, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:44 PM, November 16, 2017
*2 more leather estates in Rajshahi, Ctg: PM*




Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina. File photo
UNB, Dhaka
*Expressing the hope to bag $ 5 billion export earnings from the leather, leather goods and footwear sector out of the total export earnings of $60 billion as per the Vision 2021, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina today said two more leather industrial estates will be set up in Rajshahi and Chittagong divisions to flourish the sector.*
"We've already set up an environment-friendly leather industrial estate in Savar and we've more plans. We'll set up two new leather industrial estates in Rajshahi and Chittagong divisions. We'll take necessary steps in this regard. The leather industry should not be Dhaka-centric only; rather it should be spread across the country," she said.

The Prime Minister was inaugurating the three-day Bangladesh Leather Footwear and Leathergoods International Sourcing Show (BLLISS)-2017 at the International Convention Centre Bashundhara (ICCB) in the capital through videoconferencing from her official residence Ganobhaban in the morning.

She also urged the foreign investors and buyers to invest more in Bangladesh's leather sector and source more leather products from Bangladesh.

"All the people you've come from abroad, I welcome you to Bangladesh and I hope this show will help boost our export and bring new dynamism in the sector. This event is a great opportunity to showcase the quality of our products, capacity, compliance and practice in the leather goods and footwear industry in the international buyer brands and potential investors," she said.

The Prime Minister also wished the BLLISS 2017 a grand success.

The Commerce Ministry and Leathergoods and Footwear Manufacturers and Exporters Association of Bangladesh (LFMEAB) jointly organised the event to attract more investment in the leather sector.

The theme of the show is "Think Ahead, Think Bangladesh".

Commerce Minister Tofail Ahmed was present at the function at the ICAB as a special guest while eminent entrepreneur Syed Manzur Elahi and LFMEAB President M Saiful Islam also spoke.

The pre-recorded speeches of Industries Minister Amir Hossain Amu, State Minister for Foreign Affairs M Shahriar Alam and acting FBCCI President Sheikh Fazle Fahim were played at the function.

PM's Private Sector Development Adviser Salman F Rahman and Press Secretary Ihsanul Karim were present at Ganobhaban, among others, while Director General (admin) of the PMO Kabir Bin Anwar moderated the function.

Ministers, MPs, diplomats, dignitaries and the leaders of different trade bodies were also present at the ICCB.

An audio-video presentation on the past, present and the future of Bangladesh's leather sector was projected at the function.

Leaders of industrial sector, world famous brands and international buyers from 15 countries, including China, India, Vietnam and Thailand, are participating in the show.
http://www.thedailystar.net/busines...m_medium=newsurl&utm_term=all&utm_content=all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

03:41 PM, November 16, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 05:48 PM, November 16, 2017
*ICT export earning $800m in 2017*




Bangladesh earns $800 million this year by exporting locally made software and other ICT-related products, State Minister for ICT Zunaid Ahmed Palak says on Thursday, November 16, 2017. Photo: STAR
Star Online Report
*Bangladesh has earned $800 million in 2017 by exporting locally made software and other ICT-related products, state minister for ICT Zunaid Ahmed Palak said today.*
Bangladesh Bank’s export target of $1 billion by 2018 and $5 billion by 2021 will be achieved if the ICT industry maintains the growth, he said in a programme in Dhaka.

He was speaking at Janata Software Technology Park sharing the plan of a four-day long ICT exposition Digital World 2017, which kicks off in Dhaka on December 6.

“We have taken Vietnam as our model. They achieved $20 billion foreign currency in ten years though they have started from ground zero,” Palak said in his speech.

This year’s Digital World is expected to draw a huge number of foreign guests. Already more than 350 companies from different countries have registered for the event.
http://www.thedailystar.net/country/ict-export-earning-800m-2017-1492120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Global investors heading to India are now beginning to make a stopover at Bangladesh*

When Waseem Alim, a Wharton graduate, decided to move back home in 2013 and launch an ecommerce company, there was zero buzz around startups on the streets of Bangladesh. Alim hoped to change that. “I realized I had skills that could be used to start a technology-based company in my home country,” he recalled. 

From studying online retailers in other countries, Alim realized discounts were a major driver in convincing people to shop online. That, however, would mean high cash burn, not something an internet company in Bangladesh could afford. 

So Alim decided to instead start an e-grocery company, which he named Chaldal. “Grocery demands loyalty because of its nature of repeat purchases,” said Alim. Given capital Dhaka’s notorious traffic, a grocery-delivery business made immense sense. 

Since then, Chaldal has been a part of the prestigious startup incubator Y Combinator and received an investment from early-stage venture fund 500 Startups. The company’s current annual gross sales, or gross merchandise value, are estimated at $5 million, growing at over 100% every year. 

The rollout of 3G internet in Bangladesh 3-4 years ago led to rapid adoption of online shopping there. The country’s e-tailing sector is expected to grow 70% in 2017, according to RedSeer Consulting. Internet penetration to 40% of Bangladesh’s 165-million population has bolstered the growth of local ecommerce, F-commerce (merchants conducting online business through Facebook pages) and e-grocery startups. 

Rocket Internet-backed online marketplace Daraz, Foxconn-backed e-retailer Pickaboo, and Chaldal are among the leading startups in this fairy nascent ecosystem. The size of Bangladesh’s ecommerce market is estimated to be $110-115 million this year, which is a mere 0.7% of the country’s total retail market, according to RedSeer Consulting. To put that in perspective, India’s ecommerce market is estimated to cross $17 billion this year. 

The size of Bangladesh’s egrocery market is much smaller at $4-5 million, or about 0.03% of the country’s overall grocery market. Even so, analysts are predicting that Bangladesh’s ecommerce market will surge to $20 billion by 2020, by when, according to Goldman Sachs, India’s online retail market is expected to reach $69 billion. 














Bangladesh’s ecommerce market is “nascent but growing— similar to what India was probably seven years ago. It’s a good time for ecommerce players to be entering,” said Shalini Prakash, venture partner at 500 Startups, which has invested in more than 50 companies in India since 2011. 

“We are a global fund. So we are looking at founders and startups that are looking to solve interesting problems across the globe for the local market.” 

Daraz, founded in 2014, dominates Bangladesh’s ecommerce market, selling electronics, mobile phones, large appliances and apparel. The company is growing at double-digit percentages every month, supplying to customers in neighbouring markets Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Nepal and Myanmar as well. 

The opportunity in Bangladesh prompted Delhi-based digital marketing company MoMagic Technologies to launch Pickaboo there last year. “The Bangladesh ecommerce market is close to five years behind the Indian ecommerce market and is around 10-12% of the size of the Indian ecommerce market,” said Arun Gupta, chief executive of MoMagic. “We identified Bangladesh as a potential opportunity and decided to launch Pickaboo.” 

Pickaboo, which clocks monthly revenues of $600,000, mostly sells electronics on its controlled marketplace and has plans to add leather accessories shortly. 

“When Flipkart was launched, they started selling books first— a category where what you see on the marketplace and what you receive is the same. In today’s world, electronics fall under this category with the probability of difference being low,” said Gupta, adding that Pickaboo has a 20% share of Bangladesh’s ecommerce market. 

International Finance Corporation (IFC), the private sector lending and investment arm of the World Bank, has been tracking Bangladesh’s entrepreneurial ecosystem the past year and is bullish about the market. 

It has shortlisted and is actively monitoring 43 startups, including Chaldal topping the list as a potential investee company. 

Chaldal, somewhat similar to India’s largest e-grocer Big Basket, delivers groceries using a network of small warehouses spread across Dhaka. “We launched Chaldal because we felt that there was a need to offer more variety of groceries to our customers,” said CEO Alim. “As the country develops there is a need to provide services that save time for the growing middle class.” 

Chaldal competes with Direct Fresh and Meena Click, the online extension of Bangladesh’s 15-year-old supermarket chain Meena Bazaar. Specialising in groceries and personal care products, Meena Click was launched three years ago. The company, which handles 4,000-4,500 orders a month in Dhaka and the port city of Chittagong, said it has doubled its business over the past year. 

“The grocery market is huge with limited superstore penetration and we feel that the online model would help us achieve scale that no other player in the market has,” said Alim. The online grocery startup reached out to its counterparts across the world, including Indian companies Big Basket and Grofers, to exchange notes. “The learning has mostly been around what (Big Basket and Grofers) think is important to customers— tradeoffs between quality, speed, etc.,” said Alim. 

This also led to a realization that despite the geographical proximity, Bangladeshi startups operated in a different environment. 

“Indian players have been able to use capital to get a starting boost. Grofers, for example, for fast-growth by spending on marketing, while Big Basket invested heavily in operations and getting quality right,” said Alim. 

Another aspect about this nascent ecommerce market is that of the total online spending by customers, which is estimated to be about $50 million, 40% of the transactions are through 15,000 small merchants selling through their Facebook pages. 

Bangladesh’s ecommerce “ecosystem, instead of developing around one or two big players, has several smaller merchants who sell online,” said Ruchira Shukla, regional lead, South Asia, venture capital, at IFC, which is also an investor in India’s biggest online grocer Big Basket. 

Due to Bangladesh’s rapidly growing economy and urban population, IFC believes now is the right time to make some early bets in the country’s startup ecosystem. “The metrics point to healthy growth in Bangladesh… We are looking at some earlierstage investments than what we do in India—most likely at the series-A level financing along with other investors,” said Shukla. 

Bangladesh also has the advantage of a large and homogenous population of 165 million. Because of this, “once the business model is figured out, it can be scaled across several cities and the entrepreneur doesn’t have to worry about differences in language or culture,” Shukla said. 

That said, Bangladesh has fewer large and dense cities when compared with India, which poses tough limitations to growth by expansion. 

The market is fraught with several other challenges too. “Logistics and the transportation system are still challenges in Bangladesh,” said a spokesperson for Daraz, which said it has the largest delivery network in the country, with its own fleet operating in 20 cities. “Also, the stagnant traffic hampers fast delivery of products.” 

Educating customers is also an uphill task. Alim recalled being at the receiving end of “a lot of snarky remarks related to a Wharton education going to waste on becoming a grocer. People still think that I might end up doing something ‘real’ later in life.” Consumer brands, too, used to be skeptics. “When we started Chaldal, we could not find good pictures of the products we were selling (for a catalogue) and companies like Unilever were not helpful in providing us with pack shots,” said Alim. 

Then, he had his light-bulb moment. 

The Chaldal team rented out a small grocery for two hours to click pictures of all the items it stocked to build their online catalogue. 

“Basically, we paid some money to keep the store open for an extra two hours and set up a photo studio inside. The pictures looked horrible but at least we got them up on a website.”

Another big challenge lies in how to turn around the market despite a shortage of capital. This has forced some companies to resort to capital-efficiency to survive. 

“Part of the capital-efficiency comes from us having very little capital available in the ecosystem— we have had to innovate significantly beyond the practices in the Indian market,” said Alim, who took inspiration from Big Basket’s warehouse to start their own in Dhaka. Chaldal now has five small warehouses and one sourcing hub in Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Viva Bangladesh!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932475130005020672

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RISING SUN

*First LPG carrier to arrive in Bangladesh in December*
*The vessel, named BEXPETRO 1, with an LPG carrying capacity of 2700 MT will be the first Bangladeshi ship to directly procure LPG at source*
The purchase of Bangladesh’s first LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) carrying vessel is being processed by the Beximco Petroleum Limited, and it is expected to arrive with its first shipment in December, an official said.

The carrier, named BEXPETRO 1, will travel on international waters, bearing the national flag. It will be the first Bangladeshi ship to directly procure LPG at source – with an LPG carrying capacity of 2700 metric tons (MT).

This marks a major milestone for LPG operators in Bangladesh as this paves the way for a cost-effective and efficient LPG supply chain.

Led by Captain Alexander Fajardo, BEXPETRO 1 is expected to arrive in Bangladesh with its first shipment of LPG by the first week of December this year.

With two more vessels of similar capacity already in the pipeline, this is a stepping stone for Beximco Petroleum’s strategic vision of becoming the premiere LPG operator in the country.

A state-of-the-art ISO 9001 certified LPG plant has been installed in Mongla by Beximco Petroleum, in collaboration with Index Power & Energy (a Beximco company), with a capacity of 3000 MT.

Expansion work is underway for an additional capacity of 3000 MT at Mongla; another LPG terminal of 5000 MT capacity is being set up at Narayanganj.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2017/11/21/first-lpg-carrier-arrive-bangladesh-december/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*BEZA to sign MoU with Chinese company Wednesday*





Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority (BEZA) will sign a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Yunnan Yongle Overseas Investment Co Ltd on Wednesday for *establishing Iron and Steel International Capacity Cooperation Demonstrative Zone in Bangladesh.*

Principal coordinator (SDG), Prime Minister's Office, Md Abul Kalam Azad will attend the signing ceremony as chief guest.

Chinese ambassador to Bangladesh Ma Mingqiang, BGMEA president Md Siddiqur Rahman, chairman, Star Infrastructure Development Consortium Limited Abdul Matlub Ahmad and chairman, Yunnan Yongle Overseas Investment Co Ltd Wu Yunkun will also attend.

Executive chairman (secretary), BEZA Paban Chowdhury will chair the event .
http://www.gads.prothom-alo.com/economy/news/135355/BEZA-to-sign-MoU-with-Chinese-company-Wednesday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/945923009319018496

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Latest Padma Bridge updates, sorry Bengali only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

*Leather goods: Bangladesh’s next cash cow*
*With proper policy support, our LLG industry can drastically boost export earnings. This is the first part of a two-part series*


As Bangladesh prepares to advance to the next level of economic development, our policymakers have to start thinking about how to remain internationally competitive as well as ensure greater economic activity — more jobs, greater output — and higher average incomes.

In order to achieve that, Bangladesh desperately needs to upgrade and expand its export sector, from our export composition to value, volume, and range.

The success of our readymade garments (RMG) industry provided a much-needed momentum over the past three decades or so, making the country an exemplary export success-story among many low-income economies and least developed countries (LDCs).

Nevertheless, for a country our size, we are far behind most of our Asian competitors.

With a population of 160 million, Bangladesh’s current export volume of $35 billion is rather small in comparison with countries like Vietnam ($170bn in exports and a population of 91 million), Indonesia ($220bn in exports and a population of 258 million), or the Philippines ($74bn in exports and a population of 101 million).

Bangladesh’s current export volume of $35 billion is rather small in comparison with countries like Vietnam, Indonesia, or the Philippines

Again, much smaller countries in East Asia such as Malaysia ($200bn in exports, with a population of 28 million) and Singapore ($500bn in exports with a population of 5.7 million) are extremely successful exporting nations.

Therefore, Bangladesh must vigorously expand its range, value, and volume of exports while, at the same time, try to generate enhanced export response from non-RMG sectors.

*A promising industry*
When it comes to export expansion while promoting export diversification, the industry that holds a great promise is leather and leather goods (LLGs) — the second largest exporters in our economy.

The export policy of 2015-18 aims to take target-oriented steps to raise export earnings to $60 billion exports by 2021, of which $5 billion is expected from LLGs. However, both targets now seem like daunting prospects.

In 2017, the total value of leather and leather goods exports from Bangladesh stood at $1.2bn, accounting for 3.54% of the country’s total merchandise exports. The industry’s contribution to total output or gross domestic product (GDP) is estimated to be 0.35%. Total employment in the industry in 2016 was 129,000 — up from 91,000 in 2013. During the same period, the industry’s share in total employment rose from 0.16% to 0.22%.

The leather export sector has a strong backward linkage in terms of its using mostly locally sourced raw materials. The estimated domestic value addition is as high as 80-95%.

The global experience shows that successful garment manufacturing countries tend to find it easier to develop specialization in leather products and footwear (and vice versa). The leather sector should thus be a natural driver of export diversification in Bangladesh.

*Opportunities for expansion*
The global LLGs market expanded from $75bn in 2000 to $167bn in 2015 – indicating growing demand around the world and, thus, lucrative prospects for exporting countries.

During the same period, Banlgadesh’s exports expanded by about $1bn (from $200 million to $1.2 billion).

Compare that with China’s expansion of $46bn, India’s $5.4bn, and Indonesia’s $2.7bn in leather exports. In 2015, Vietnam’s leather and leather goods exports reached almost $8bn — up from a very negligible amount in 2000.

These countries were able to cash in on growing opportunities by investing to further develop their domsetic LLG industries.

There has also been a shift in the export composition of the leading exporters. The average share of raw leather in total LLGs declined from 33% in 2000 to 18% in 2015. That is, most leading exporters have shifted from raw leather to higher value-added and more sophisticated finished leather products.

In 2015, the share of raw leather in Bangladesh’s total LLG exports was 28%. Although it has declined considerably over the years, the share of raw leather in Bangladesh’s total leather exports is still very high.

Bangladesh’s LLG exports are highly concentrated in a few markets. It exports 44 leather products (at the HS 6-digit level) to 84 destinations. In comparison, Vietnam exports 59 items to 122 markets and China sends 65 products to 209 foreign markets.

The share of Bangladesh’s exports to the USA, the largest importer of LLGs, is substantially lower than that of its competitors. While China, India, and Vietnam export 24%, 19%, and 41%, respectively, of their export sales of finished leather articles to the USA, the corresponding figure for Bangladesh is only 7%.

A comparative analysis shows that Bangladesh exports very high quality raw leather. Although some Bangladeshi leather articles and finished products are also of good quality, for these products there exists a substantial scope of overall quality improvement, which will help us to grab more market share and sell at higher prices.

Particularly in leather footwear, Bangladesh’s quality is rather mediocre, as revealed by the unit value prices.

Given the availability of local raw materials, know-how of the supply management within the export industry, and expressed policy support, the leather industry has a huge potential for transformation, generating billions of dollars in additional export earnings. The realization of this potential however depends on several factors.

_The second part of this article will discuss those factors and the challenges we have to overcome. _


_*Dr Mohammad A Razzaque is an economist. This article is an outgrowth of a project of the Bangladesh Enterprise Institute (BEI).
*_
http://www.dhakatribune.com/business/2018/02/24/leather-goods-bangladeshs-next-cash-cow/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Look at the pace of Bangladesh economy which is in a gallop mode:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968741773945327616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

*ADB willing to finance second Padma Bridge*
Published: February 28, 2018 20:35:11 | Updated: February 28, 2018 20:49:22


The Asian Development Bank (ADB) is interested in financing a second Padma Bridge as well as other large-scale infrastructure projects if Bangladesh wants.

ADB President Takehiko Nakao made the disclosure at a media briefing in the city on Wednesday.

“Finance minister of Bangladesh has asked to assist in the second Padma Bridge during our meeting on Tuesday. We are ready to invest and will definitely consider formal proposals from Bangladesh on it,” he told the media.

The Manila-based lender will also assist the feasibility study for the project, reports bdnews24.com.

Nakao said the ADB has pledged an assistance of $8.0 billion for the period of 2016-20, up 60 per cent from the $5.0 billion in 2011-15.

“To support government efforts, ADB will provide additional resources depending upon need, performance of ongoing projects, and readiness of new projects,” he said adding they are even ready to invest in the 10 mega projects implemented by Bangladesh Government.

Nakao said they are ‘committed’ to supporting infrastructure development in the energy, transport and urban sectors to promote private investment and attract FDIs.

Replying to a query, the ADB chief said they are ready to assist Bangladesh on the plight of Rohingyas from Myanmar.

Asked whether Bangladesh can graduate to developed nation by 2041 as the prime minister has declared, Nakao said it’s ‘not impossible, but very tough’.

“A constant GDP growth of over 10 per cent and a per capita income of $12,000 is the prerequisite for a developed nation. A huge amount of investment, both local and foreign, will be needed.”

He, however, said Bangladesh was on track to continue its growth momentum and lauded the government for sound management of economy. “Accelerating GDP growth through higher investment in manufacturing and key infrastructure is the right strategy.”

The ADB boss underscored improving investment climate, better revenue mobilisation and prudent macroeconomic management for sustaining the progress.

https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/...ing-to-finance-second-padma-bridge-1519828511

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1674365372657957

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangabondhu satellite

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

*Two new prospective industries*

*Focus should be on diversifying the economy*
This newspaper ran two reports yesterday that revealed a positive picture of the economy's future.

The first one describes the government's plan to provide a handful of incentives including tax exemptions to the pharmaceutical ingredients manufacturers, with a view to capitalising on the patent waiver for the manufacture of pharmaceutical products extended to the least developed countries. The second report underscores the bright prospect of the ceramics industry, highlighting the fact that new investors are pouring money into this industry, creating new jobs.

The experts have long emphasised on the need for Bangladesh to diversify its economy and reduce its dependence on the garment industry. In that context, the government's incentive to the pharmaceutical industry and the new flow of investment in the ceramics industry might prove crucial for the economy.

In the first case, if the government's incentive eventually convinces the investors to set up reagent production factories in the country, it would certainly reduce import of raw materials worth Tk 50 billion. Bangladesh is currently the only LDC that produces pharmaceuticals, thus enjoys the patent waiver. If the production cost decreases due to the availability of raw materials at a low rate in the domestic market, Bangladeshi pharmaceutical industry would enjoy a competitive advantage over its counterparts in other countries.

The government should identify similar export-oriented industries and provide them with such incentives. As a growing economy and a populous nation, it is imperative for our government to help the industries create more jobs to realise our full economic potential. And the more we diversify our economy the safer we are in the long run.

https://www.thedailystar.net/editorial/two-new-prospective-industries-1561429

*PM Hasina welcomes more South Korean investment in Bangladesh*

UNB
Published at 07:03 PM April 12, 2018
Last updated at 01:48 AM April 13, 2018
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina hands over a gift to outgoing South Korean Ambassador to Bangladesh Ahn Seong-doo when he paid a farewell call on her at Ganabhaban on Thursday, April 12, 2018 *Focus Bangla*
*South Korean Ambassador to Bangladesh Ahn Seong-doo has paid a farewell call on her at Ganabhaban*













0shares
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Thursday welcomed more South Korean investment in Bangladesh, saying it helps her government to achieve its main aim of building a developed country.

The prime minister made the comment when meeting South Korean Ambassador to Bangladesh Ahn Seong-doo at Ganabhaban on Thursday morning.

“Bangladesh now has access from Chattogram to the south-east Asian countries including Thailand, Vietnam and Laos, and my government is working to expand trade and commerce with countries in the region,” the prime minister said.

The South Korean ambassador hoped that Bangladesh would be one of the major electronic goods manufacturing countries in the world, as the country is marching ahead by establishing EPZs and special economic zones.

“Bangladesh-Korea economic cooperation is successful,” Seong-doo said. “(We) have already started manufacturing electronic goods in joint venture initiatives.”

The envoy added that South Korea is also a major investor in Bangladesh’s ready-made garment sector.

In response, the prime minister said South Korea was also benefiting from its investments in the EPZs of Bangladesh.

Pointing out Bangladesh’s huge progress in the ICT sector, Hasina said her government had put emphasis on establishing small and medium scale industries instead of heavy ones.

She also raised the issue of the “Learning and Earning project” which the Korean Ambassador highly appreciated.

Ahn Seong-doo also lauded Bangladesh’s socio-economic uplift achieved under Hasina’s leadership.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/busine...sina-welcomes-s-korean-investment-bangladesh/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988802247323799557

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*Five years after Rana Plaza tragedy, are things better for Bangladesh’s textile industry workers?*

*



*

The shiny headquarters of the Bangladesh Garments Manufacturers and Exporters Association – an organisation overseeing an industry that accounts for 82% of the nation’s exports and is projected to make £35.5 billion by 2021 – stands tall in the capital, despite neither conclusive proof of ownership nor approved building plan.

Fifteen miles away and five years ago to the day, an eight-storey building lacking approval, constructed on land illegally obtained by then Awami League MP Towhid Jung Murad for the party’s pet thug, Sohel Rana, collapsed under the weight of textile factories housed in it, despite it not being built for such a purpose. About 1,135 workers, who entered the building that had visible cracks throughout, for a measly Bangladeshi Taka 100.00 (£0.80) for a day’s work on April 24, 2013, were crushed to death. The survivors have spent the past half a decade in ever-diminishing hope of justice and the compensation they were promised.

This was not the first man-made tragedy visited upon workers. The domestic story of the textile industry in the second- largest manufacturers of clothing in the world is one of the continued repression of workers....

Read More

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Why is Bangladesh’s economy booming?





*
Bangladesh has become one of Asia’s most remarkable and unexpected success stories in recent years. Once one of the poorest regions of Pakistan, Bangladesh remained an economic basket case—wracked by poverty and famine—for many years after independence in 1971. In fact, by 2006, conditions seemed so hopeless that when Bangladesh registered faster growth than Pakistan, it was dismissed as a fluke.

Yet that year would turn out to be an inflection point. Since then, Bangladesh’s annual gross domestic product (GDP) growth has exceeded Pakistan’s by roughly 2.5 percentage points per year. And this year, its growth rate is likely to surpass India’s (though this primarily reflects India’s economic slowdown, which should be reversed barring gross policy mismanagement).

*Moreover, at 1.1% per year, Bangladesh’s population growth is well below Pakistan’s 2% rate, which means that its per capita income is growing faster than Pakistan’s by approximately 3.3 percentage points per year. By extrapolation, Bangladesh will overtake Pakistan in terms of per capita GDP in 2020, even with a correction for purchasing power parity.*

To what does Bangladesh owe its quiet transformation? As with all large-scale historical phenomena, there can be no certain answers, only clues. Still, in my view, Bangladesh’s economic transformation was driven in large part by social changes, starting with the empowerment of women.

Bangladesh has made significant strides towards educating girls and giving women a greater voice, both in the household and the public sphere. These efforts have translated into improvements in children’s health and education, such that *Bangladeshis’ average life expectancy is now 72 years, compared to 68 for Indians and 66 for Pakistanis.*

The Bangladesh government also deserves credit for supporting grass-roots initiatives in economic inclusion. *Among Bangladeshi adults with bank accounts, 34.1% made digital transactions in 2017, compared to an average rate of 27.8% for South Asia. Moreover, only 10.4% of Bangladeshi bank accounts are “dormant”, compared to 48% of Indian bank accounts.*

Another partial explanation for Bangladesh’s progress is the success of its garment manufacturing industry. That is itself driven by a number of factors. One notable point is that the main garment firms in Bangladesh are large—especially compared to those in India, owing largely to different labour laws.

All labour markets need regulation. But, in India, the 1947 Industrial Disputes Act imposes heavy restrictions on firms’ ability to contract workers and expand their labour force, ultimately doing more harm than good. The law was enacted a few months before the August 1947 independence of India and Pakistan from British imperial rule, meaning that both new countries inherited it. But Pakistan’s military regime, impatient with trade unions from the region that would become Bangladesh, repealed it in 1958.

Thus, having been born without the law, Bangladesh offered a better environment for manufacturing firms to achieve economies of scale and create a large number of jobs. And though Bangladesh still needs much stronger regulation to protect workers from occupational hazards, the absence of a law that explicitly curtails labour-market flexibility has been a boon for job creation and manufacturing success.

The question is whether Bangladesh’s strong economic performance can be sustained. As matters stand, the country’s prospects are excellent, but there are risks that policymakers will need to take into account.

For starters, when a country’s economy takes off, corruption, cronyism, and inequality tend to increase, and can even stall the growth process if left unchecked. Bangladesh is no exception.

But there is an even deeper threat posed by orthodox groups and religious fundamentalists who oppose Bangladesh’s early investments in progressive social reforms. A reversal of those investments would cause a severe and prolonged economic setback.

In its early years, Pakistan’s economy performed moderately well, with per capita income well above India’s. And it was no coincidence that during this time, cities like Lahore were multicultural centres of art and literature. But then came military rule, restrictions on individual freedom, and Islamic fundamentalist groups erecting walls against openness. By 2005, India surpassed Pakistan in terms of per capita income, and it has since gained a substantial lead.

*But this is not about any particular religion. India is a vibrant, secular democracy that was growing at a remarkable annual rate of over 8% until a few years ago. Today, Hindu fundamentalist groups that discriminate against minorities and women, and that are working to thwart scientific research and higher education, are threatening its gains.* Likewise, Portugal’s heyday of global power in the 15th and 16th centuries passed quickly when Christian fanaticism became the empire’s driving political force.

As these examples demonstrate, Bangladesh needs to be vigilant about the risks posed by fundamentalism. Given Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina’s deep commitment to addressing these risks, there is reason to hope for success. In that case, Bangladesh will be on a path that would have been unimaginable just two decades ago: toward becoming an Asian success story.©2018/Project syndicate

_Kaushik Basu is a professor of economics at Cornell University and a non-resident senior fellow at the Brookings Institution._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Look how neatly they are stacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saif

China's annual export to Bangladesh is worth $15 billion. I think it is high time Bangladesh asks China to relocate its factories to Bangladesh. This way more investment from China can cancel the trade imbalance which is hurting Bangladesh badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Looks like BD is just moving ahead.


----------



## bluesky

saif said:


> China's annual export to Bangladesh is worth $15 billion. I think it is high time Bangladesh asks China to relocate its factories to Bangladesh. This way more investment from China can cancel the trade imbalance which is hurting Bangladesh badly.


I thought most countries' govts encourage local people to build industries to limit imports. Should BD ask China to build 5,000 companies to build factories here if the number of items we import is 5,000? China may not find it feasible.

BD should self-help by constructing its own factories. Foreign companies invest in other countries when there are big demands of their products there.


----------



## fallstuff

saif said:


> China's annual export to Bangladesh is worth $15 billion. I think it is high time Bangladesh asks China to relocate its factories to Bangladesh. This way more investment from China can cancel the trade imbalance which is hurting Bangladesh badly.


Chinese will do only what benefits them.


----------



## Paul2

Bangladeshis

Tell me what are rates for factory labour in your country?

What is a salary of:

Mechanical engineer 3-4 years work experience
Mechanical engineer fresh grad
Electronics engineer 3-4 years work experience
Electronics engineer fresh grad
Assembly line worker 3-4 years experience
Assembly line worker random man from the street
Software developer 4-5 years experience
Office worker hr/financial
Office worker shipping/logistics
What is the price of industrial property, and land?

What is the price of utilities?

How mature is the supply chain? How easy it is to get hands on components, etc?

How fluid is the labour market? How fast can you hire people listed above?

How fast it is for a foreign company to setup there?

How easy it is to get into industrial parks with concessionary tax rates?


----------



## penlei00

Facts have proved that Myanmar, Vietnam, and India are not worthy of Chinese investment. I personally suggest that China increase investment in Bangladesh, and Myanmar is a dangerous country. Myanmar people have relatively low IQs, simple thinking, and easy to be incited. Bangladesh people have a strong motivation to get rich. If they can control the NGO funded by the West, it should be a country worth investing in. The only role of those NGOs is to make the country unable to do anything. Those who participate in NGOs don’t care about the country’s economic development. For them, economic development has nothing to do with their careers, and they also mainly get financial assistance from Western countries. I think that the West's annual performance appraisal for them is to see how many development projects they destroy.
Myanmar is an example. There are a large number of NGOs, and this country looks hopeless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shorisrip

penlei00 said:


> Facts have proved that Myanmar, Vietnam, and India are not worthy of Chinese investment. I personally suggest that China increase investment in Bangladesh, and Myanmar is a dangerous country. Myanmar people have relatively low IQs, simple thinking, and easy to be incited. Bangladesh people have a strong motivation to get rich. If they can control the NGO funded by the West, it should be a country worth investing in. The only role of those NGOs is to make the country unable to do anything. Those who participate in NGOs don’t care about the country’s economic development. For them, economic development has nothing to do with their careers, and they also mainly get financial assistance from Western countries. I think that the West's annual performance appraisal for them is to see how many development projects they destroy.
> Myanmar is an example. There are a large number of NGOs, and this country looks hopeless.



Agree about Myanmar. The country is resource-rich, but hasn't been stable since world war 2, and has gone from one of the wealthiest in South-east Asia to the poorest. Investors want stability, not coups, civil wars and protests every now and then. Vietnam however is probably in a better position than us. It is neighboring Southern China, so has a geographical advantage, and has a lot of similarities with Bangladesh. Both countries are very homogeneous (85% kinh and 98% Bengali respectively). Bangladesh however has a larger population, which will likely keep wages lower for a longer time than Vietnam, thus making it competitive in that regard. Both countries also enjoy favourable trade agreements with the Chinese market itself. Chinese investors should invest in both countries, depending on the type of industry, and the destination for the products produced.


----------

